# Malayalam Cinema Forum > Malayalam Cinema >  ►Abrahaminte Santhatikal◄Mega★MaMMooTTy's DERRIFIC BB◄2nd Highest Grosser in M TOWN◄

## Mike

*Abrahaminte Santhathikal- A Police Story
**Written**by** :** Haneef Adeni
**Direction :** Shaji Padoor
Produced by Joby George ( GoodWill Entertainments )


Theatre List

**
Trailer 

*




*Teaser

*





*First Song* 





*Second Song* 




*
Third Poster

**

Second Look Poster

*

*First Look Poster* 



*Posters*

----------


## perumal

All the best...shaji padoor etha??? 

Police story ennath hope tharunnu...also the title looks superb  :Drum:

----------


## Mike



----------


## Kaliyarmadam Giri

Kidukkatte..........

----------


## perumal

Ee producer ne velya talparyam ila

----------


## SachinMammookka

ee producer alle Kasaba irakkiye

----------


## SachinMammookka

Anyways all the best, enthayalum kozhithangachan aaakilla athrem santhosham

----------


## Mike

> ee producer alle Kasaba irakkiye


athu thannr alu.........

----------


## SachinMammookka

> athu thannr alu.........


to be frank its not a very promising one, Director oru new comer aanu Haneef aanu direction enkil oru special treatment undayene, ithippo stills vannale parayan patu.
Haneef inte script athre kemam aano, TGF script wise nothing exceptional making aayirunnu super 

ithippo thala thirinja varunne.... nannakatte

----------


## Mike

> to be frank its not a very promising one, Director oru new comer aanu Haneef aanu direction enkil oru special treatment undayene, ithippo stills vannale parayan patu.
> Haneef inte script athre kemam aano, TGF script wise nothing exceptional making aayirunnu super 
> 
> ithippo thala thirinja varunne.... nannakatte


Sciprt athra kemam onum allarnnu Haneef nte.. Making il arnnu elam...

Bhai paranja pole stills varatte... Ake positive ayi eniku thonniyathu title mathramanu,,,

----------


## SachinMammookka

> Sciprt athra kemam onum allarnnu Haneef nte.. Making il arnnu elam...
> 
> Bhai paranja pole stills varatte... Ake positive ayi eniku thonniyathu title mathramanu,,,


yes title is good

----------


## Aromal1095

> to be frank its not a very promising one, Director oru new comer aanu Haneef aanu direction enkil oru special treatment undayene, ithippo stills vannale parayan patu.
> Haneef inte script athre kemam aano, TGF script wise nothing exceptional making aayirunnu super 
> 
> ithippo thala thirinja varunne.... nannakatte


TGF nteyokke cheif Associate aayirunnu pullikkaaran .... Ellam kidu aanu prdcr maathramaanu oru Backdrop ... athrakku hold onnumilla !

----------


## Mike

> TGF nteyokke cheif Associate aayirunnu pullikkaaran .... Ellam kidu aanu prdcr maathramaanu oru Backdrop ... athrakku hold onnumilla !


Anto Vazhi anu ingerude distribution ellam.... so elam ohikavunnathe ullu........

----------


## SachinMammookka

> TGF nteyokke cheif Associate aayirunnu pullikkaaran .... Ellam kidu aanu prdcr maathramaanu oru Backdrop ... athrakku hold onnumilla !


nannkatte, chilappo TGF ilum nallathu aakam varunne, 12am announcement ennokke paranjappo nammal kore prethikshichu athanu main negative aaye

----------


## perumal

> to be frank its not a very promising one, Director oru new comer aanu Haneef aanu direction enkil oru special treatment undayene, ithippo stills vannale parayan patu.
> Haneef inte script athre kemam aano, TGF script wise nothing exceptional making aayirunnu super 
> 
> ithippo thala thirinja varunne.... nannakatte


Sathyam..tgf making anu kidukiyath..anyways let's wait n see :)

----------


## perumal

Nalla technical support undayal mathiyarnu..sushin syam music ..roby raj oke DoP  anel  :Clap:

----------


## Mike

Shoot Starts in January 2018 - 

2018 Mid Release  :Band:

----------


## Helwin

All the best...

Sent from my SM-J710F using Tapatalk

----------


## Helwin

Mike annante thread  :Band: 

Sent from my SM-J710F using Tapatalk

----------


## Helwin

> Shoot Starts in January 2018 - 
> 
> 2018 Mid Release


title kolalle...ikka police..enthavo entho...

----------


## Aromal1095

> nannkatte, chilappo TGF ilum nallathu aakam varunne, 12am announcement ennokke paranjappo nammal kore prethikshichu athanu main negative aaye


Pratheekshakal kalayandaa ennanu kelkkunnathu verayum chila items pratheekshikkam innu !

----------


## VinuVerma

All the best for this project.. Kidukette....

----------


## frincekjoseph

All the very best for the movie.............

----------


## Cinema Freaken

All The Best..Kidu Title  :Band:

----------


## Cinema Freaken

> All the best...shaji padoor etha??? 
> 
> Police story ennath hope tharunnu...also the title looks superb


Pumunte Okke Asst Dir Aayirunnu...!!

----------


## MamBlr

Nazeer + Sheela 100 movies cheythu record itta pole, ettavum kooduthal new directors-nte hero aaya record Mammoottykku kittumo?
Allel, already aa record Mammoottykkaano?

----------


## Don David

All the best !!Thread thudangiyappoye negative aavadhey ,Onnu positive aayi chindhikkoo....Chilappo Oru rajamanikkyam pole idhu sambhavichal !!

Anyway title is intresting

Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk

----------


## maryland

all the best..!
oru 200Cr film ikkakku... :Band: 


 :Happybday:

----------


## ClubAns

ഒരു ചെറിയ തിരിഞ്ഞു നോട്ടം:
മാർത്താണ്ഡൻ  ഡയറക്ടർ  ആയപ്പോളും ഇത്  പോലെ  highly experienced  highly talented എന്നൊക്കെ  ആയിരുന്നു  ഹൈപ് ..പക്ഷെ  സംഭവിച്ചത്  എന്തെന്നുള്ളത്  ചരിത്രം ...അത് കൊണ്ട്  പടം  ഇറങ്ങുന്നത്  വരെ  ഒന്നും  പറയാൻ  പറ്റില്ല ...

Anyways All the best for the movie & crew...മലയാളം  സിനിമയ്ക്കു  മമ്മൂട്ടി   സമ്മാനിച്ച  മുൻനിര  സംവിധായകരുടെ  കൂട്ടത്തിൽ  എത്താൻ ഷാജി  പാടൂരിനും  കഴിയട്ടെ ...

----------


## ClubAns

@Mike 

Aaraanu title il ulla Girish... :Thinking:

----------


## Film Freak

All the Best for Abrahaminte Santhathikal  :Clap:

----------


## Rajamaanikyam

> all the best..!
> oru 200Cr film ikkakku...


Marychechidyude agraham Ikka udane thanne sadhippichu tharum...

----------


## Mike

> @Mike 
> 
> Aaraanu title il ulla Girish...


Girish Padoor . Director..  :Giveup: ellam koode ezhuthan patillalo bhai...  so short akiyathaa....  padathinte peru thanne nall lengthy alle...

----------


## perumal

> Girish Padoor . Director.. ellam koode ezhuthan patillalo bhai...  so short akiyathaa....  padathinte peru thanne nall lengthy alle...


Shaji padoor ennale

----------


## Mike

> Shaji padoor ennale


my bad... corrected :D

----------


## Devarajan Master

> Nazeer + Sheela 100 movies cheythu record itta pole, ettavum kooduthal new directors-nte hero aaya record Mammoottykku kittumo?
> Allel, already aa record Mammoottykkaano?


Chilappol aa recordum Prem Nazir nu aakam, considering the numbers and the fact that they were early days.
If not of course Mammootty. No one else might come even close.

----------


## Helwin

> all the best..!
> oru 200Cr film ikkakku...



chechi ipazhe thudangyo...!!

----------


## Maryadaraman

Onnonara tirakadha anennanu parayunathu.. let's wait!

----------


## maryland

> chechi ipazhe thudangyo...!!


sure... :Band:  :Clap:

----------


## Darkknight

> Onnonara tirakadha anennanu parayunathu.. let's wait!


veendum pratheekshakal  :Bossman:

----------


## Mike

> Onnonara tirakadha anennanu parayunathu.. let's wait!


Adyathe IKKA thread.. Minnichekkane.........  :Pray: 

Title mathramanu ethu nokumpo ethu vare ulla eka aswasam........

----------


## Helwin

> Onnonara tirakadha anennanu parayunathu.. let's wait!


ollathaaana ??

----------


## Maryadaraman

> ollathaaana ??


Ya oru yuva samvidayakan paranjatha.. appo vishwasikam

----------


## Mike

> Ya oru yuva samvidayakan paranjatha.. appo vishwasikam


 :Band:  engade navu ponnavatte  :Band:

----------


## MamBlr

Nazeer-ne Mammootty/Lal-nte koode kootaruthu. He was THE STAR. In my view bigger than any other stars people adore !





> Chilappol aa recordum Prem Nazir nu aakam, considering the numbers and the fact that they were early days.
> If not of course Mammootty. No one else might come even close.

----------


## twist369

> Onnonara tirakadha anennanu parayunathu.. let's wait!


Ennal pinne haneef adenik thanne direct cheythoode?
Anyway script kidukkm..tgf last joker reference dvd,saaras bag kaanikkunnath okke athra tholam pulli scriptl involved aayathinte udaaharanamaanu

Sent from my Lenovo A2010-a using Tapatalk

----------


## Sajil K R

Project announce chythapo kurach disappointed ayi because vere pala projectum arunnu expect chythath but eee project kolllam. Haneef kazhiv ulla vyakthi anu pinne directr orupad varshathe experience undennu oke ale kekunath apo athinte gunam kanikathirikilla. 

Sent from my Lenovo A6020a40 using Tapatalk

----------


## Sajil K R

Pinne ithum parolum thammil cheriya oru exchange nadannal kollarunu parol directr kazhiv ulla aala script writer aarkum pratheeksha ila ith script elarkum pratheeksha und directr athra viswasam ila . 
Haneef ezhuthi sarath sandit directr chythalo :confused:  :confused: 

Sent from my Lenovo A6020a40 using Tapatalk

----------


## Abin thomas

Ithil enik pratheekshyund.ath report kanditalla.padathinte title excellent.pinne tgf eduth proove cheytha haneef adeni.ithrokeyanu ente confidence.

Ramettante report kandu.kollam.ningade nakku ponnavate.chumma neg adikunnathilum nallathalle enthelum oke positive ayi parayunnath.

----------


## ACHOOTTY

Ee movie nannavum sure super hit. Padathinte peril thanne oru positive kaanunnu.

----------


## Helwin

> Ee movie nannavum sure super hit. Padathinte peril thanne oru positive kaanunnu.


true !!!   :Band:

----------


## ALEXI



----------


## frincekjoseph

Title enikku istapettu......................

Baaki onnum promising aayi thonniyilla especially Producer..............................

----------


## maryland

the best project so far for Ikka in the pipeline... :Read:

----------


## Amjad Kodungallur

Njan Innale ivide itta post enthinan Delete Cheythe ennarinjiruneki nannayirunnu

----------


## Mike

Stylish Thriller "band:   :Band:

----------


## Naradhan

> *Abrahaminte Santhathikal- A Police Story
> **Written**by** :** Haneef Adeni
> **Direction :** Shaji Padoor
> Produced by Joby George ( GoodWill Entertainments )*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Enthonnu ...??  :Huh:

----------


## Naradhan

> 


Ithu matte chavaru padthile pic aanallo ...  :Read:

----------


## Abin thomas

> Ithu matte chavaru padthile pic aanallo ...


Silencile pic.athile stills oke kiduanu.athu kond anganeyelum.oru upakaram undakate.

----------


## Naradhan

> Silencile pic.athile stills oke kiduanu.athu kond anganeyelum.oru upakaram undakate.


true ... salute to that ... Ikkayude fashion sense kaananamenkil King kaananam kidu looks aanu athil .... Aa fashion okke valare kazhinjaanu pinne popular aayathu ...

----------


## Abin thomas

> true ... salute to that ...


  :Cool:   :Cool:   :Cool:   :Cool:  

Sent from my Micromax A106 using Tapatalk

----------


## Amjad Kodungallur

ഷാജി പാടൂർ(ഞങ്ങളുടെ ഷാജിയേട്ടൻ) സിനിമ കാണുന്ന പ്രേക്ഷകന് ഈ മുഖം അത്ര പരിചിതമാകണം എന്നില്ല...എന്നാൽ ഈ മേഖലയിൽ പ്രവർത്തിക്കുന്നവർക്കറിയാം സഹസംവിധാന രംഗത്തെ ഏറ്റവും കൂടുതൽ പ്രവർത്തിപരിചയം ഉള്ള,എപ്പോഴും തിരക്കുള്ള  മലയാളത്തിൽ ഇന്ന് കാണുന്ന പ്രമുഖതാരങ്ങളുടെ വലിയ ഹിറ്റ് ചിത്രങ്ങളില്ലെല്ലാം 

ചീഫ് അസ്സോസിയേറ്റ് ഡയറക്ടർ-ഷാജി പാടൂർ എന്ന പേര് തെളിഞ്ഞു കാണാം... 

ഓരോ വർഷവും മലയാളത്തിൽ കൂടുതൽ പടങ്ങൾ ചെയ്യുന്നതും ഷാജിയേട്ടൻ തന്നെ ആകാം എന്ന് തോന്നുന്നു....അങ്ങനെ 20ലേറെ  വർഷങ്ങൾ....പടങ്ങൾ എത്ര എന്ന് ചോദിച്ചാൽ ഷാജി ചേട്ടൻ തന്നെ എണ്ണം ഒന്നു ആലോചിക്കേണ്ടിവരും... 

ഗ്രേറ്റ് ഫാദർ ഒരുക്കിയ ഹനീഫ് ഇക്കയുടെയും ഞങ്ങൾ എല്ലാവരുടെയും  ആഗ്രഹം കൂടിയാണ് ഷാജിച്ചേട്ടനൊരു പടം ചെയ്തു കാണാൻ....അബ്രഹാമിന്റെ സന്തതികൾ ജനിക്കുന്നു....ഒരുപാട് ആകാംഷയോടെ നല്ലൊരു  ചിത്രത്തിനായി...

----------


## Amjad Kodungallur

ഷാജി പാടൂർ(ഞങ്ങളുടെ ഷാജിയേട്ടൻ) സിനിമ കാണുന്ന പ്രേക്ഷകന് ഈ മുഖം അത്ര പരിചിതമാകണം എന്നില്ല...എന്നാൽ ഈ മേഖലയിൽ പ്രവർത്തിക്കുന്നവർക്കറിയാം സഹസംവിധാന രംഗത്തെ ഏറ്റവും കൂടുതൽ പ്രവർത്തിപരിചയം ഉള്ള,എപ്പോഴും തിരക്കുള്ള  മലയാളത്തിൽ ഇന്ന് കാണുന്ന പ്രമുഖതാരങ്ങളുടെ വലിയ ഹിറ്റ് ചിത്രങ്ങളില്ലെല്ലാം 

ചീഫ് അസ്സോസിയേറ്റ് ഡയറക്ടർ-ഷാജി പാടൂർ എന്ന പേര് തെളിഞ്ഞു കാണാം... 

ഓരോ വർഷവും മലയാളത്തിൽ കൂടുതൽ പടങ്ങൾ ചെയ്യുന്നതും ഷാജിയേട്ടൻ തന്നെ ആകാം എന്ന് തോന്നുന്നു....അങ്ങനെ 20ലേറെ  വർഷങ്ങൾ....പടങ്ങൾ എത്ര എന്ന് ചോദിച്ചാൽ ഷാജി ചേട്ടൻ തന്നെ എണ്ണം ഒന്നു ആലോചിക്കേണ്ടിവരും... 

ഗ്രേറ്റ് ഫാദർ ഒരുക്കിയ ഹനീഫ് ഇക്കയുടെയും ഞങ്ങൾ എല്ലാവരുടെയും  ആഗ്രഹം കൂടിയാണ് ഷാജിച്ചേട്ടനൊരു പടം ചെയ്തു കാണാൻ....അബ്രഹാമിന്റെ സന്തതികൾ ജനിക്കുന്നു....ഒരുപാട് ആകാംഷയോടെ നല്ലൊരു  ചിത്രത്തിനായി...

----------


## Oruvan1

> ഷാജി പാടൂർ(ഞങ്ങളുടെ ഷാജിയേട്ടൻ) സിനിമ കാണുന്ന പ്രേക്ഷകന് ഈ മുഖം അത്ര പരിചിതമാകണം എന്നില്ല...എന്നാൽ ഈ മേഖലയിൽ പ്രവർത്തിക്കുന്നവർക്കറിയാം സഹസംവിധാന രംഗത്തെ ഏറ്റവും കൂടുതൽ പ്രവർത്തിപരിചയം ഉള്ള,എപ്പോഴും തിരക്കുള്ള  മലയാളത്തിൽ ഇന്ന് കാണുന്ന പ്രമുഖതാരങ്ങളുടെ വലിയ ഹിറ്റ് ചിത്രങ്ങളില്ലെല്ലാം 
> 
> ചീഫ് അസ്സോസിയേറ്റ് ഡയറക്ടർ-ഷാജി പാടൂർ എന്ന പേര് തെളിഞ്ഞു കാണാം... 
> 
> ഓരോ വർഷവും മലയാളത്തിൽ കൂടുതൽ പടങ്ങൾ ചെയ്യുന്നതും ഷാജിയേട്ടൻ തന്നെ ആകാം എന്ന് തോന്നുന്നു....അങ്ങനെ 20ലേറെ  വർഷങ്ങൾ....പടങ്ങൾ എത്ര എന്ന് ചോദിച്ചാൽ ഷാജി ചേട്ടൻ തന്നെ എണ്ണം ഒന്നു ആലോചിക്കേണ്ടിവരും... 
> 
> ഗ്രേറ്റ് ഫാദർ ഒരുക്കിയ ഹനീഫ് ഇക്കയുടെയും ഞങ്ങൾ എല്ലാവരുടെയും  ആഗ്രഹം കൂടിയാണ് ഷാജിച്ചേട്ടനൊരു പടം ചെയ്തു കാണാൻ....അബ്രഹാമിന്റെ സന്തതികൾ ജനിക്കുന്നു....ഒരുപാട് ആകാംഷയോടെ നല്ലൊരു  ചിത്രത്തിനായി...


Shaji.padoor oru.padam.cheythu.kaananulla.kodthikondu undaakkunna padam.aano.ithu

Enthoro.entho

----------


## Amjad Kodungallur

> Shaji.padoor oru.padam.cheythu.kaananulla.kodthikondu undaakkunna padam.aano.ithu
> 
> Enthoro.entho


Direction Nannavum ennan pratheeksha. Haneef Adeni okke idehathe nannyi pokki paranju ente aduth

----------


## Aadu Thoma

> Direction Nannavum ennan pratheeksha. Haneef Adeni okke idehathe nannyi pokki paranju ente aduth


Ente Ponnu suhruthe ningal already paranja kallangal ellam admin delete cheythu .... veendum veendum Haneef Adeni ningaludu athu paranju ithu paranju ennu enthina paranju nadakkunnu ... Njan Haneef Adeni ude koode aa show kku undayirunnu ... I have clearly told that he didn't talk to any one anything on this and he is not such person .... pls stop spreading rumours without any authenticity

----------


## Mike



----------


## maryland

hrudayabhanu-inte padam pole undallo...
ivarenthaa kalyaanam kazhichaa..?  :Mad:

----------


## ALEXI



----------


## Cinema Freaken

> 


Kidu Item Aanennu thonnunnu  :Band:

----------


## maryland

Derick Abraham... :Band:  :Clap:

----------


## perumal

Ith polikkum  :Drum: 

Abrahaminte mate santhathi aaranavo  :Thinking:  aarayirikum abraham  :Thinking:

----------


## Mike

Derick Abraham  :Band:  Kiduuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu

"every bit a Stylish Thriller"  :Band:  






>

----------


## arjunan

Derick on of the two sons of Abraham. 
Appol other son aayririkkum other important role. ikkade oppam kattaku nilkkan pattunna oru kidu actor varanam. 
Aged get upil aanel police role kidukkum.. 
first padam hit aayondu haneef adenikku kurachu koodi relax aayi ezhuthaam. but shaji padoor  :Unsure:

----------


## Mike

*DOP - Amal Neerad  angane thanne avane 
*
 :Band: 



ഡെറിക് എബ്രഹാം,....!!! ഗ്രേറ്റ് ഫാദറിനു ശേഷം ഹനീഫ് തിരക്കഥ ഒരുക്കി ഷാജി പാടൂർ ഡയറക്റ്റ് ചെയ്യുന്ന അബ്രഹാമിന്റെ സന്തതികൾ എന്ന ചിത്രത്തിൽ മമ്മൂക്ക എത്തുന്നത് ഡെറിക് എബ്രഹാം എന്ന പൊലീസ് ഉദ്യോഗസ്ഥനായാണ്.....ഒരു സസ്പെൻസ് മാസ്സ് ത്രില്ലർ ആയി ഒരുക്കുന്ന ചിത്രത്തിൽ മമ്മൂക്കയുടെ മാനറിസങ്ങൾ പ്രത്യക രീതിയിലാണ് അണിയിച്ചൊരുക്കുന്നത്....കേട്ടറിവ് ശരിയാണെങ്കിൽ ഈ സിനിമയിലെ cinematographer ആയി അമൽ നീരദും ഒരു പ്രധാന പങ്കുവഹിക്കുന്നുണ്ട്

----------


## moovybuf

not much hope...

TGF script was useless... just rode on the show off from Mamm....

----------


## perumal

> not much hope...
> 
> TGF script was useless... just rode on the show off from Mamm....


TGF remains the best commercial entertainer from mammookka since best actor  :Clap:  thoroughly enjoyed on FDFS ath EKM Saritha  :Clap:  memorable day  :Clap:

----------


## Abin thomas

> not much hope...
> 
> TGF script was useless... just rode on the show off from Mamm....


Thats ur personal opinion abt the film.padam ishtapetta alukalk ee padam nalla oru pratheeksha arikum.

----------


## MEGASTAR ROCKS

> Derick on of the two sons of Abraham. 
> Appol other son aayririkkum other important role. ikkade oppam kattaku nilkkan pattunna oru kidu actor varanam. 
> Aged get upil aanel police role kidukkum.. 
> first padam hit aayondu haneef adenikku kurachu koodi relax aayi ezhuthaam. but shaji padoor


Biju Menon is apt for that role, but due to his busy schedule it will not be possible...

----------


## MamBlr

> Derick on of the two sons of Abraham. 
> *Appol other son aayririkkum* other important role. ikkade oppam kattaku nilkkan pattunna oru kidu actor varanam. 
> Aged get upil aanel police role kidukkum.. 
> first padam hit aayondu haneef adenikku kurachu koodi relax aayi ezhuthaam. but shaji padoor


Samshayam undo? Mammootty thanne. Athalle athinte suspense !!

----------


## Mammooka fan

> Samshayam undo? Mammootty thanne. Athalle athinte suspense !!


David inyum bilalinyum velluna oru stlyish Avathram ayrknm

----------


## perumal

> David inyum bilalinyum velluna oru stlyish Avathram ayrknm


Ahmad Haji...Haridas Ahmad...Khalid Ahmad pole  :Clap:

----------


## jayan143

> not much hope...
> 
> TGF script was useless... just rode on the show off from Mamm....


TGF was one of the milestone of Ikka's career. Also a comeback movie of Mammootty.
Public liked the movie and they are not bothered about Script.

----------


## kannan

> not much hope...
> 
> TGF script was useless... just rode on the show off from Mamm....



Script useless aanu polum . . . :Shameonu: 
 

Recent yearsil repeat watchil kooduthal ishtapetta oreyoru Mam movie TGF . . .  :cheers:

----------


## Abin thomas

> TGF was one of the milestone of Ikka's career. Also a comeback movie of Mammootty.
> Public liked the movie and they are not bothered about Script.


Tgf has got the highest trp rating for surya tv.athum prime timil allanjitu koodi.asianetil arunnel top5 rating kitiyene.

----------


## moovybuf

> Script useless aanu polum . . .
>  
> 
> Recent yearsil repeat watchil kooduthal ishtapetta oreyoru Mam movie TGF . . .


Enikk ishtapetilla... Investigationu patiya oru script alla...

Athyaavashyam lag und

----------


## moovybuf

> TGF was one of the milestone of Ikka's career. Also a comeback movie of Mammootty.
> Public liked the movie and they are not bothered about Script.


Milestone nte artham maatiyo :Confused:

----------


## KulFy

A wild guess...Mammookka will be appearing in triple roles
Abraham, Derick & the anony  :Band:

----------


## KulFy

> Ente Ponnu suhruthe ningal already paranja kallangal ellam admin delete cheythu .... veendum veendum Haneef Adeni ningaludu athu paranju ithu paranju ennu enthina paranju nadakkunnu ... Njan Haneef Adeni ude koode aa show kku undayirunnu ... I have clearly told that he didn't talk to any one anything on this and he is not such person .... pls stop spreading rumours without any authenticity


ithilum assistant alle...expecting maranamass updates like tgf

----------


## frincekjoseph

Waiting for a Double Role.........

One Pakka Mass Hero & Another one Pakka Villain...........................

----------


## Inspector Balram

> A wild guess...Mammookka will be appearing in triple roles
> Abraham, Derick & the anony


 :Ennekollu:   :Ennekollu:

----------


## Abin thomas

> Enikk ishtapetilla... Investigationu patiya oru script alla...
> 
> Athyaavashyam lag und


Thangalk ishtapetilla ath ok.ennu karuthy mosham padam akuo,

----------


## Amjad Kodungallur

> A wild guess...Mammookka will be appearing in triple roles
> Abraham, Derick & the anony


 :Vandivittu:

----------


## maryland

> A wild guess...Mammookka will be appearing in triple roles
> Abraham, Derick & the anony


ororo kulfytharangal.. :Girl Sigh:

----------


## jayan143

> Milestone nte artham maatiyo


Artham onnum mattiyilla. It was Ikka's first 50 Crores movie. 
Ningalk ishtepettilengil Athu paranja mathi. I liked the the movie to the core.
I liked it more in repeated watch. U can try it.
Execution is important than script.

----------


## aashiq1

TGF is just an avg flick and haneef adeni is overrated..Hope this film will be better

----------


## mukkuvan

Ningal Assistant aakunnadhu nammude Raasi aanu... Idhilum undallo alle ???




> Ente Ponnu suhruthe ningal already paranja kallangal ellam admin delete cheythu .... veendum veendum Haneef Adeni ningaludu athu paranju ithu paranju ennu enthina paranju nadakkunnu ... Njan Haneef Adeni ude koode aa show kku undayirunnu ... I have clearly told that he didn't talk to any one anything on this and he is not such person .... pls stop spreading rumours without any authenticity

----------


## Abin thomas

> TGF is just an avg flick and haneef adeni is overrated..Hope this film will be better


May be avg ennu opinion undayirikam.overrated anelum underrated anelum haneef adeni enna name ikka fansine aveshathil akunnu engil athu adhehathinte vijayam alle.first padam haneef vijayam akiyille.lalettanod script parayan haneefinu avasaram kiti.ee padam koode hit ayal "mark my words 'he will do a film with mohanlal' "

----------


## realcinemas

*Super casting anu......heroine, second hero etc.*

----------


## Mammooka fan

> *Super casting anu......heroine, second hero etc.*


Arokeyaa ulth

----------


## Mike

> *Super casting anu......heroine, second hero etc.*


 :Band:   :Band:

----------


## Mike

> *Super casting anu......heroine, second hero etc.*


DOP aranennu nthelum idea undo ??

----------


## realcinemas

> Arokeyaa ulth


to early to post...illenkil njan ittenne.

----------


## realcinemas

> DOP aranennu nthelum idea undo ??


vere details onnum illa

----------


## Sajil K R

> *Super casting anu......heroine, second hero etc.*


Casting oke kazhinjo

Sent from my Lenovo A6020a40 using Tapatalk

----------


## Darkknight

> *Super casting anu......heroine, second hero etc.*


malayalam heroine ano ?? atho vere languagsil ninano ?

----------


## aashiq1

> May be avg ennu opinion undayirikam.overrated anelum underrated anelum haneef adeni enna name ikka fansine aveshathil akunnu engil athu adhehathinte vijayam alle.first padam haneef vijayam akiyille.lalettanod script parayan haneefinu avasaram kiti.ee padam koode hit ayal "mark my words 'he will do a film with mohanlal' "


Mohanlalinte bagyam 😂

----------


## realcinemas

> Casting oke kazhinjo
> 
> Sent from my Lenovo A6020a40 using Tapatalk


athu ari illa....2 perude peru oru casual talkil vannu.

Let the official announcement come.

----------


## realcinemas

> malayalam heroine ano ?? atho vere languagsil ninano ?


official announcement varatte

----------


## Sajil K R

> athu ari illa....2 perude peru oru casual talkil vannu.
> 
> Let the official announcement come.


  :Cool:   :Cool:   :Cool:  

Sent from my Lenovo A6020a40 using Tapatalk

----------


## perumal

> *Super casting anu......heroine, second hero etc.*


Other language hero ano...or prithvi?? Prithvi nte bday wish il waiting to share screenspace with mammookka ennnundarnalo  :Vandivittu:

----------


## Oruvan1

Villainte name announce cheyyumbo ivide kure aaalkkaaude kuru pottum.. 

Kunjaalimarikkaarinekkaal hope ulla saadhanam..

----------


## perumal

> Villainte name announce cheyyumbo ivide kure aaalkkaaude kuru pottum.. 
> 
> Kunjaalimarikkaarinekkaal hope ulla saadhanam..


Message cheyu plz..aara ath

----------


## maryland

> Villainte name announce cheyyumbo ivide kure aaalkkaaude kuru pottum.. 
> 
> Kunjaalimarikkaarinekkaal hope ulla saadhanam..


ennaalum Pulimurugante range ethilla.... :Stop:

----------


## twist369

> Message cheyu plz..aara ath


Send me Also  :o

----------


## Abin thomas

> Message cheyu plz..aara ath


Enikoode.ah rahasyam vere oral ariyilla drishyam.jpg  :Laughing:

----------


## anupkerb1

> Villainte name announce cheyyumbo ivide kure aaalkkaaude kuru pottum.. 
> 
> Kunjaalimarikkaarinekkaal hope ulla saadhanam..


Siddique aakum  :Laughing:

----------


## Mike

> Enikoode.ah rahasyam vere oral ariyilla drishyam.jpg


aa rahasyam kitiyal enikum PM itteru.. vere arum ariyilla. Sathyam......  :Laughing:

----------


## Sajil K R

> Siddique aakum


Thikurushi arikum  :p  :p 

Sent from my Lenovo A6020a40 using Tapatalk

----------


## Mammooka fan

> Villainte name announce cheyyumbo ivide kure aaalkkaaude kuru pottum.. 
> 
> Kunjaalimarikkaarinekkaal hope ulla saadhanam..


Enkum msg chy plz plz plz

----------


## Oruvan1

> ennaalum Pulimurugante range ethilla....


Daddy Girijayude Appanaayi verum...

----------


## Rajamaanikyam

> Daddy Girijayude Appanaayi verum...


Appol Lalettan thanne...

----------


## perumal

> Daddy Girijayude Appanaayi verum...


U mean grandfather girija?? Whos that  :Thinking:

----------


## KulFy

> Villainte name announce cheyyumbo ivide kure aaalkkaaude kuru pottum.. 
> 
> Kunjaalimarikkaarinekkaal hope ulla saadhanam..


Prakash Raj aano

----------


## Mammooka fan

> Prakash Raj aano


Prithviraj ano

----------


## Oruvan1

> Appol Lalettan thanne...





> U mean grandfather girija?? Whos that





> Prakash Raj aano





> Prithviraj ano


Villainte pic vechittaa.. title launch ennokke paranjirinnu.. 

Enthaavo aavo

----------


## perumal

> Villainte pic vechittaa.. title launch ennokke paranjirinnu.. 
> 
> Enthaavo aavo


Kidu villain anu makkale  :Yeye:

----------


## Mike

> Kidu villain anu makkale


PM Please..........

----------


## perumal

> PM Please..........


Chuma paranjatha..  :Vandivittu:

----------


## twist369

> Kidu villain anu makkale


Vijay Sethupathi  :p

----------


## Darkknight

John Abraham as villain  :Namichu:

----------


## Mike

> John Abraham as villain


ollathanaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa :Ohmy:  :Ohmy:

----------


## Mike

heavy item anennu thonnanu.......

first IKKA thread :brand:

Kolakolli item loading...................................  :Band:

----------


## Darkknight

> ollathanaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa


chummaaaaa  :Vandivittu:  :Vandivittu:

----------


## perumal

> heavy item anennu thonnanu.......
> 
> first IKKA thread :brand:
> 
> Kolakolli item loading...................................


elarum chumma patikan parayuva  :Ennekollu:  ninga ellam viswasicha!!

----------


## perumal

> chummaaaaa


alla..ini sherikum john Abraham aayirikuo  :Vandivittu:

----------


## Mike

> elarum chumma patikan parayuva  ninga ellam viswasicha!!


haaaaaaaaaaaaa koppu...... ithinu oru theerumanam avunna vare njan vittu. .............. :Vandivittu:

----------


## Amjad Kodungallur

Villian Mammooty aavum

----------


## perumal

> Villian Mammooty aavum


appo 4 mammoottyaaa  :Eek:  

derrick Abraham - one son
<> Abraham - another son
Abraham Sr 
John Abraham  - villain  :Eek:

----------


## Mike

Nayans is back with IKKA again  :Band:   :Band: 

 :Yo:  :Yo:  :Yo:

----------


## mujthaba

Hentammo villain kidukaachi :omg:

----------


## aashiq1

Villain kiduki.. first half kollam..second half timirthu.. Ikea pwolichu..director takarthu..

----------


## Amjad Kodungallur

> appo 4 mammoottyaaa  
> 
> derrick Abraham - one son
> <> Abraham - another son
> Abraham Sr 
> John Abraham  - villain


Venoki Vere aarum venda. Ella rolum Mammootiye kond cheyyipikam  :Vandivittu:

----------


## Amjad Kodungallur

> Nayans is back with IKKA again


Ippa thall etha satyam etha enn manasilavathe aayi

----------


## Abin thomas

> Nayans is back with IKKA again


Ningalum thallan thudangiyo bhai.

----------


## Mike

> Ippa thall etha satyam etha enn manasilavathe aayi





> Ningalum thallan thudangiyo bhai.


wait N See  :Yo:  :Yo:  :Yo:

----------


## BangaloreaN

> Nayans is back with IKKA again


appol padam Multi starrer aayallo  :Biggrin:

----------


## Mike

> appol padam Multi starrer aayallo


nammaku Lady Superstar vendathondaaaaaa  :Biggrin:

----------


## Darkknight

> alla..ini sherikum john Abraham aayirikuo


John Abraham alla..veruthe paranjatha..sherikkum villain Abhishek bachan anu..Dhoomachaleeee  :Superman:

----------


## Sajil K R

> John Abraham alla..veruthe paranjatha..sherikkum villain Abhishek bachan anu..Dhoomachaleeee


Sathyathil villain undo ini pullikaran pole villain illatha nanma mathram ulla padam ano? Feeel gud thrller :p  :p 

Sent from my Lenovo A6020a40 using Tapatalk

----------


## Amjad Kodungallur

> Sathyathil villain undo ini pullikaran pole villain illatha nanma mathram ulla padam ano? Feeel gud thrller :p  :p 
> 
> Sent from my Lenovo A6020a40 using Tapatalk


 :Ennekollu:

----------


## ShahSM

> Villainte name announce cheyyumbo ivide kure aaalkkaaude kuru pottum.. 
> 
> Kunjaalimarikkaarinekkaal hope ulla saadhanam..


Pm ചെയ്യുന്നുണ്ടേ എനിക്കൂടി ചെയ്യണേ!

Sent from my own phone

----------


## Oruvan1

> Sathyathil villain undo ini pullikaran pole villain illatha nanma mathram ulla padam ano? Feeel gud thrller :p  :p 
> 
> Sent from my Lenovo A6020a40 using Tapatalk


Mammookka oru maravathoor kanav look hair and tgf pole beard okke vechittaanathre.  

Charecter sketch kandittu friend paranjathaa..

----------


## Mike



----------


## ALEXI



----------


## kizhakkan pathrose

Next year ലെ വൻ ഹൈപ് ഐറ്റം  number 1..    :Giveup:   :Giveup:

----------


## kizhakkan pathrose

> 


രൗദ്രം still...   നരി...    :2guns: 

ഷാജി പാടൂർ എന്ന പേരു ഈ പടത്തിന്റെ ടൈറ്റിൽ കാർഡിലും ഉണ്ടായിരുന്നു എന്നാണോർമ്മ..    :Giveup:   :Giveup:

----------


## Mike

> രൗദ്രം still...   നരി...   
> 
> ഷാജി പാടൂർ എന്ന പേരു ഈ പടത്തിന്റെ ടൈറ്റിൽ കാർഡിലും ഉണ്ടായിരുന്നു എന്നാണോർമ്മ..


Masterpiece um Assitant Director anu........

----------


## Sajil K R

> Masterpiece um Assitant Director anu........


Thurupgulanilum und shaji padoor and ajay vasudev

Sent from my Lenovo A6020a40 using Tapatalk

----------


## Amjad Kodungallur

March 30 
TGF Day  :Band:

----------


## Mike

athinu  :Confused1: 

ithu release MID 2018 anennanallo paranjathu producer.. it means June.. EID release avum......... 







> March 30 
> TGF Day

----------


## Amjad Kodungallur

> athinu 
> 
> ithu release MID 2018 anennanallo paranjathu producer.. it means June.. EID release avum.........


 @Inspector Balram Paranj March 30 Release enn

----------


## Mike

Nalla title... evduthe Film field il ulla alukal scrip nallathanu.. Star Cast heavy ayirikum enoke paranju...

So time edthu cheyunatha nallathu....

March 30 Release anel athyavasyam time edthu cheyan Nov last shoot thudangande.... 




> @Inspector Balram Paranj March 30 Release enn

----------


## Amjad Kodungallur

> Nalla title... evduthe Film field il ulla alukal scrip nallathanu.. Star Cast heavy ayirikum enoke paranju...
> 
> So time edthu cheyunatha nallathu....
> 
> March 30 Release anel athyavasyam time edthu cheyan Nov last shoot thudangande....


Enikum Same Doubt Ind. Enthokke Vannalum Mp,Uncle,Parole Shooting okke theerkande

----------


## Don David

KT kayiyaathe idhu thudangathilla!!!! 

Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk

----------


## Amjad Kodungallur

> KT kayiyaathe idhu thudangathilla!!!! 
> 
> Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


Urapano ....

----------


## Don David

> Urapano ....


Yes !!!

Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk

----------


## kizhakkan pathrose

> KT kayiyaathe idhu thudangathilla!!!! 
> 
> Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


KT തുടങ്ങാതിരുന്നാൽ ഇതുവേഗം തുടങ്ങാൻ കൊടുക്കുമോ.    :cheers:

----------


## Inspector Balram

March 30.....

----------


## Mike

Shoot ennu thudangum bhai ???????




> March 30.....

----------


## wayanadan

all the best

----------


## BangaloreaN

> March 30.....


appol Thankachanu munpu ithano?

----------


## Amjad Kodungallur

> appol Thankachanu munpu ithano?


Yes Thankachan Delay aavum

----------


## BangaloreaN

> Yes Thankachan Delay aavum


vallatha chathiyaayippoyi  :Cold:

----------


## maryland

> vallatha chathiyaayippoyi


 :Gathering:  :Gathering:

----------


## thumbikuttan

> Yes Thankachan Delay aavum


mathi pathukke mathi.... :Thumbup1:

----------


## BangaloreaN

> mathi pathukke mathi....


dooooo.........  :Kannilkuthu:

----------


## thumbikuttan

> dooooo.........


alla nalla tym eduthu cheythal athinte oru result undakumennu karuthi paranjatha... allathe...njan vere onnum... :Unhappy:  :Unhappy:

----------


## Mike

ningalku Thankchan allandu vere onum kandille.....  :Roll: 

verthe Thamarakulam Settanu ithoke kandu prolsahanam kodukanoo... 

ozhinju ponathoke aa vazhiku pokotte.........




> appol Thankachanu munpu ithano?

----------


## Amjad Kodungallur

> vallatha chathiyaayippoyi


 :Band:  Rand Padam Orumich erakiyalum Vendila ee padam Drop aaya mathi. The Complete Director Thamarakulam elle coach

----------


## thumbikuttan

> Rand Padam Orumich erakiyalum Vendila ee padam Drop aaya mathi. The Complete Director Thamarakulam elle coach


mister....oru varumkaala cult classic aanu nashtapedan pokunnath...soooo  :Nono:

----------


## Amjad Kodungallur

> mister....oru varumkaala cult classic aanu nashtapedan pokunnath...soooo


Kazhinja Kurach Kollamayi Ith Polathe Kure Classics ind. ini Kooduthal venonilla  :Vandivittu:

----------


## mayavi

mammootty Vishu project with vaisakh anno, mammootty fans president Arun Paranju any confirmation.

----------


## Don David

> mammootty Vishu project with vaisakh anno, mammootty fans president Arun Paranju any confirmation.


Nope !!! Kozhithankachan illathadhukond AS aavum shoot thudangua from mid/last week of November !!!



Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk

----------


## Phantom 369

Most Probably this will be mammookka's 400th movie

----------


## twist369

Shoot enn thudangm

----------


## kizhakkan pathrose

> Shoot enn thudangm


എന്നു തുടങ്ങിയാലും march30 നു ഇറക്കുമെന്നു ഒരു കൂട്ടർ..
കോഴിതങ്കച്ചൻ ഇതു കഴിഞ്ഞേ ഉള്ളുവെന്നു വേറൊരു കൂട്ടർ.. 
എന്തുവന്നാലും നേർച്ചക്കൊഴി ആവുമെന്ന് ഇക്കയും..  ഏതെങ്കിലും താമരക്കുളത്തിൽ പോയി ചാടുന്നതാവും അബ്രഹാമിനു നല്ലത്..    :Vandivittu:

----------


## Sajil K R

Ho kozhithankachan poyakond oru relaxation und illel chali comedy kettt maduthene. Ithonum mammukka ariyunilllalo ale

Sent from my Lenovo A6020a40 using Tapatalk

----------


## maryland

> Most Probably this will be mammookka's 400th movie


 :Band:  :Clap: 

maamaangam aavane ennaanu praarthana.. :Pray:

----------


## Mike

Ingade prarthana Ikka kEttu ......


Mamangam will be Mamookka's 400th Movie  :Band: 



> *maamaangam* aavane ennaanu praarthana..

----------


## kizhakkan pathrose

> maamaangam aavane ennaanu praarthana..


ഇറങ്ങുന്നത് വച്ചു നോക്കിയാൽ വേറെ വല്ലതുമാകും..    അതൊക്കെ 2018 കഴിഞ്ഞു ഷൂട് തീരാൻ സാധ്യത ഉള്ളു

----------


## Phantom 369

> maamaangam aavane ennaanu praarthana..


athinu chance ila Pullikkaran Staraa 393th Release annu,
Then Possible order,

394 - Street Lights
395 - Masterpiece
396 - Peranbu
397 - Uncle
398 - Parole
399 - Ranjith Movie
400 - Abrahaminte Santhatikal
401 - Basil Movie

----------


## Oruvan1

> athinu chance ila Pullikkaran Staraa 393th Release annu,
> Then Possible order,
> 
> 394 - Street Lights
> 395 - Masterpiece
> 396 - Peranbu
> 397 - Uncle
> 398 - Parole
> 399 - Ranjith Movie
> ...


Aa ranjith movie vendaa

----------


## BangaloreaN

> Ingade prarthana Ikka kEttu ......
> 
> 
> Mamangam will be Mamookka's 400th Movie


Mamankam 450 -th vallom aavum  :Biggrin:

----------


## Phantom 369

> Aa ranjith movie vendaa


Aa filmil Mammookka abhinayikunile???

----------


## Don David

> Aa filmil Mammookka abhinayikunile???


Guest role aanu -Extended cameo!!
Valiya imp character onnumaavilla but Renjith -ikka friendship inte peril Oru role -Raju son okke reach kittukayum cheyyenam Enna udheshamulladhupole like Fahadfazil debuted in Kai ethum doorath!!

Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk

----------


## Rajamaanikyam

> Kazhinja Kurach Kollamayi Ith Polathe Kure Classics ind. ini Kooduthal venonilla


Ikka project upekshicha sthikku Lalettanu onnu nokkavunnatheyullu.. History enganum repeat cheythaalo...

----------


## Phantom 369

> Guest role aanu -Extended cameo!!
> Valiya imp character onnumaavilla but Renjith -ikka friendship inte peril Oru role -Raju son okke reach kittukayum cheyyenam Enna udheshamulladhupole like Fahadfazil debuted in Kai ethum doorath!!
> 
> Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


Guest Ann ariyam bro..
Mammookka's Guest role & Exteded Cameo okke cherth alle Pullikkaran 393th ayath apo Ranjith Movie also count cheyande...

----------


## Veiwer11

> athinu chance ila Pullikkaran Staraa 393th Release annu,
> Then Possible order,
> 
> 394 - Street Lights
> 395 - Masterpiece
> 396 - Peranbu
> 397 - Uncle
> 398 - Parole
> 399 - Ranjith Movie
> ...


Good list of upcoming movies...

Parippu vadaas thalakalam Bye Bye...

----------


## kizhakkan pathrose

> Guest role aanu -Extended cameo!!Valiya imp character onnumaavilla but Renjith -ikka friendship inte peril Oru role -Raju son okke reach kittukayum cheyyenam Enna udheshamulladhupole like Fahadfazil debuted in Kai ethum doorath!!Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


അടുത്തുവന്നതിൽ ഇക്കയുടെ ഗസ്റ്റ് റോൾ കൊണ്ടു വലിയ പ്രയോജനം ഒന്നും കിട്ടാത്ത മൂവി ഒരു പക്ഷെ best of luck ആയിരിക്കും.. renjith movieയിൽ വെറുതെ വന്നുപോകുന്ന ഒരു റോൾ ആവില്ല...

----------


## moovybuf

> athinu chance ila Pullikkaran Staraa 393th Release annu,
> Then Possible order,
> 
> 394 - Street Lights
> 395 - Masterpiece
> 396 - Peranbu
> 397 - Uncle
> 398 - Parole
> 399 - Ranjith Movie
> ...


4 simultaneous movies...as lead actor....how is he doing it ..

Anyways, the movies and the themes are atleast interesting unlike the parippuvada feel u get right from the announcement and movie title...

----------


## kizhakkan pathrose

> athinu chance ila Pullikkaran Staraa 393th Release annu,Then Possible order,394 - Street Lights395 - Masterpiece396 - Peranbu397 - Uncle398 - Parole399 - Ranjith Movie400 - Abrahaminte Santhatikal401 - Basil Movie


ഇക്കൂട്ടത്തിൽ ഞങ്ങളുടെ കോഴിയില്ല...   :Weeping:   :Blush2:  :പ്രമുഖഫാൻസ്:

----------


## Amjad Kodungallur



----------


## perumal

@TeamMfkOfficial
·
2m
#StreetLights - Jan 12 
#AbrahaminteSanthathikal - April 13

----------


## perumal

> 


Streetlights n peranbu same day  :Clap:  all India

----------


## aashiq1

> Streetlights n peranbu same day  all India


uncle kudi same date irakyal pwolikm

Sent from my SM-G532F using Tapatalk

----------


## Veiwer11

> @TeamMfkOfficial
> ·
> 2m
> #StreetLights - Jan 12 
> #AbrahaminteSanthathikal - April 13


Jan 12 nekkal Nalla Date aayirunnu Nov 30...

----------


## Amjad Kodungallur

> Streetlights n peranbu same day  all India


Pernabu Time Pidikum. Feb Last aavum

----------


## Mike

:Furious:  :Furious:  :Furious:  :Chairhit:  :Censored:  MP erakki after 03 weeks Streetlights  :Doh:  athu kazhinju after 3 week Poomaram... Antodaaaaaaaaaaaaaa




>

----------


## Akhil krishnan

> MP erakki after 03 weeks Streetlights  athu kazhinju after 3 week Poomaram... Antodaaaaaaaaaaaaaa


athinte idayil 2.0 yum paranvinte aadhiyum und..2 week padam aanenu ipo nthayalum urappikam..

----------


## saamy

> MP erakki after 03 weeks Streetlights  athu kazhinju after 3 week Poomaram... Antodaaaaaaaaaaaaaa


Ath kazinj antoye theri vilikunathanu kuzhapam  :Laughing:  iyal ikkade eth padam irakyalum 2 weeksil next movie chart chythitundakum aa stationsil thanne 80% chartm chyum...ennyt k illanu paranj fansnu mongam  :Laughing:  iyal ulladatholam run kitila ikka moviek nalla moviesm undakila anto produce chythal...

----------


## kizhakkan pathrose

> Ath kazinj antoye theri vilikunathanu kuzhapam  iyal ikkade eth padam irakyalum 2 weeksil next movie chart chythitundakum aa stationsil thanne 80% chartm chyum...ennyt k illanu paranj fansnu mongam  iyal ulladatholam run kitila ikka moviek nalla moviesm undakila anto produce chythal...


എന്തായാലും അന്നൗൻസ് ചെയ്ത രണ്ടു ബിഗ് ബഡ്ജറ്റ് പടത്തിലും കൈ കടത്താൻ പറ്റില്ല.. എന്നതാണ് ഏക ആശ്വാസം.. may be മാമാങ്കം തോണ്ടാൻ നോക്കും..

----------


## Phantom 369

> എന്തായാലും അന്നൗൻസ് ചെയ്ത രണ്ടു ബിഗ് ബഡ്ജറ്റ് പടത്തിലും കൈ കടത്താൻ പറ്റില്ല.. എന്നതാണ് ഏക ആശ്വാസം.. may be മാമാങ്കം തോണ്ടാൻ നോക്കും..


maamaankam valom tondiya fansukar Antoye tondum

----------


## kizhakkan pathrose

> maamaankam valom tondiya fansukar Antoye tondum


ചാവേർപ്പട ഇളകുമോ..    :2guns:

----------


## Phantom 369

> ചാവേർപ്പട ഇളകുമോ..


mikkavarum 😎 alarum katta kalippilanu

----------


## Rangeela

> ചാവേർപ്പട ഇളകുമോ..


 :Love:  :Killyou:  :Bossman: Hi hi

----------


## Rangeela

> ചാവേർപ്പട ഇളകുമോ..


Eppol Alla chaverppada elakunnath,, Ath Mamangam release aayi , 2 weeks akumbol kunjali erukki washout cheyyum ,Appol chaverppada ilakum :Killyou:  :Killyou:  :Killyou:  :Killyou:  :Killyou:  :Killyou:  :Killyou:  :Killyou:  :Killyou:  :Killyou:  :Killyou:  :Killyou:  :Killyou:  :Killyou:  :Killyou:  :Killyou:  :Killyou:  :Killyou:  :Killyou:

----------


## kizhakkan pathrose

> Eppol Alla chaverppada elakunnath,, Ath Mamangam release aayi , 2 weeks akumbol kunjali erukki washout cheyyum ,Appol chaverppada ilakum


അതെന്തായാലും ഉണ്ടാവില്ല.. വേറെ വല്ല വടയും ചായയും ഇതിന്റെ കൂടെ വന്നു ചാവേറായാലെ ഉള്ളു..  :Ayyo:

----------


## Rangeela

> അതെന്തായാലും ഉണ്ടാവില്ല.. വേറെ വല്ല വടയും ചായയും ഇതിന്റെ കൂടെ വന്നു ചാവേറായാലെ ഉള്ളു..


Angane enkil Okk... vada alle kazhichotte.....

----------


## Don David

Shoot starts in January First week !!!

Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk

----------


## yathra

> Shoot starts in January First week !!!
> 
> Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


Mammookka next ithano?

----------


## Amjad Kodungallur

> Shoot starts in January First week !!!
> 
> Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


ath vare Ikka eth padam cheyum

----------


## Don David

> ath vare Ikka eth padam cheyum


November last vare Ikka will be in Parole !!!

And he will fly to UK !!!

Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk

----------


## Amjad Kodungallur

> November last vare Ikka will be in Parole !!!
> 
> And he will fly to UK !!!
> 
> Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


Renjith Padam Postponed aayille
 Athinide Oru Qatar trip Ind

----------


## kizhakkan pathrose

> November last vare Ikka will be in Parole !!!And he will fly to UK !!!Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


കുട്ടനാടൻ ബ്ലോഗ് ആയിരിക്കും next എന്നൊരു വാർത്തയും കേട്ടു..

----------


## Darkknight

> Shoot starts in January First week !!!
> 
> Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


Ranjith padam postpone ayi...Next kuttanadan blog ano ithano ?

----------


## frincekjoseph

Eswaraa Ranjithinu iniyum ikka padam undo?




> Renjith Padam Postponed aayille
>  Athinide Oru Qatar trip Ind

----------


## frincekjoseph

Kuttanadan Blog ethaa padam? Who is the director?




> Ranjith padam postpone ayi...Next kuttanadan blog ano ithano ?

----------


## Darkknight

> Kuttanadan Blog ethaa padam? Who is the director?


sethu film...Kozhithankachan mari ippo kuttanadan blog ayi..

----------


## Don David

> കുട്ടനാടൻ ബ്ലോഗ് ആയിരിക്കും next എന്നൊരു വാർത്തയും കേട്ടു..


Ariyilla !!! MP audio launch kayinghal Oru Overseas visit und !!!Adhu kayingh Blog cheyyumo adho AS cheyyumo ennariyilla .AS January first week thudangum ennanu aringhadh

Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk

----------


## Don David

> Ranjith padam postpone ayi...Next kuttanadan blog ano ithano ?


Adh postponed aayadh Nannayi !!!!Ikka povarudh ennoravipprayam enikkund !!!

Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk

----------


## Veiwer11

> Ariyilla !!! MP audio launch kayinghal Oru Overseas visit und !!!Adhu kayingh Blog cheyyumo adho AS cheyyumo ennariyilla .AS January first week thudangum ennanu aringhadh
> 
> Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


Ithindakk oru 2days veetham enkilum unda, kunjali , mamangam onnu cheythal kollamaayirunnu.

Allenkil pinne ath postpone aakum..
kuttanaadan okke neeti vekkatte.. Still they bring a good script.

----------


## KeralaVarma

*next ethannu oru pidiyumillallo*

----------


## kizhakkan pathrose

> sethu film...Kozhithankachan mari ippo kuttanadan blog ayi..


തേങ്ങാ പത്തരച്ചാലും താളല്ലേ കറി..  :Laugh:

----------


## kizhakkan pathrose

> Adh postponed aayadh Nannayi !!!!Ikka povarudh ennoravipprayam enikkund !!!Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


രഞ്ജിത്തിനൊടുള്ള കലിപ്പൊക്കെ ഇടക്ക് മാറുന്നത് കയ്യൊപ്പ്, ബ്ലാക്ക്*,പലേരിമാണിക്യമൊക്കെ കണ്ടിട്ടാണ്...

----------


## maryland

> രഞ്ജിത്തിനൊടുള്ള കലിപ്പൊക്കെ ഇടക്ക് മാറുന്നത് കയ്യൊപ്പ്, ബ്ലാക്ക്*,പലേരിമാണിക്യമൊക്കെ കണ്ടിട്ടാണ്...


pakshe close range-il ikka fans-inte karachil kelkkaan TGF-nu panikodukkaan PP kuthiyirakkukayum cheyyum... :Moodoff:

----------


## ACHOOTTY

Ikkade next 3 hits or good moviesil 1 ithaavum.

Master piece and uncle aanu mattu 2 ennam.

Street light and parole......eeaswaraa katholanee

----------


## kizhakkan pathrose

> pakshe close range-il ikka fans-inte karachil kelkkaan TGF-nu panikodukkaan PP kuthiyirakkukayum cheyyum...


അതുപിന്നെ ... തീട്ടം വെട്ടിയ മുറിയാത്ത ഒരു കത്തിയുമായി ഗ്രേറ്റ്* ഫാദറിന് ക്ഷൗരം ചെയ്യാനിറങ്ങിയാൽ..    :Nono:   :Vandivittu:

----------


## kizhakkan pathrose

രണ്ടു മൂന്നു കിടിലൻ പ്രോജെക്ടസ് അന്നൗൻസ് വന്നപ്പോൾ ഇതിന്റെ പ്രസക്തി കുറഞ്ഞോ..   അടുത്തു വല്ലതും നടക്കുമോ...?

----------


## frincekjoseph

Entayi padam?
Ennu thudangu

Sent from my SM-J111F using Tapatalk

----------


## BangaloreaN

> Entayi padam?
> Ennu thudangu
> 
> Sent from my SM-J111F using Tapatalk


Sethu padam cheyyathe veronnum cheyyenda ennanu theerumanam.

----------


## frincekjoseph

> Sethu padam cheyyathe veronnum cheyyenda ennanu theerumanam.


Ahaa pwolichu.
Next BB on the way...

Sent from my SM-J111F using Tapatalk

----------


## Mike

*Abrahaminte Santhathikal Will Go Floors On January First Week !!!*_by Anitha Joy on November 26, 2017_




39
SHARESShareTweet









*T*he much awaiting project Mammootty ‘s ‘Abrahaminte Santhathikal’ will go floors on January first week . The megastar will be playing the lead in a spine chiller titled Abrahaminte Santhathikal – A Police Story. The thriller flick is to be coordinated by Shaji Padoor, a veteran who has been in the business for more than two decades as a partner chief.

Haneef Adeni, the executive of Mammootty’s blockbuster film The Great Father is scripting this up and coming movie .As per certain reports, Mammootty will be viewed as a to a great degree snazzy cop in the movie . In spite of the fact that he has done cop acts in a few movies before, this one will be altogether different from the ones he has done as such far. It will be a total performer that can be delighted in by the two his fans and the family gatherings of people of Kerala.

Mammootty was most recently seen as a cop in Kasaba coordinated by Nithin Renji Panicker. His character Rajan Zachariah, was not the standard thing “dingy” fair and political cop, but rather one with a tinge of misogyny and dim shades. Mammootty has played a few police characters in his profession like the famous Balram from Avanazhi and Perumal from August 1. A portion of alternate movies where he wore the khakis are Yavanika, Kariyila Kaatu Pole, Rakshasarajavu, Roudram and so on.


Unexpectedly, Mammootty is playing a cop in another forthcoming film of his titled as Streetlights. This investigative spine chiller denotes the directorial presentation of noted cinematographer Shamdat Sainudeen. Streetlights is being made as a bilingual in Tamil and Malayalam.And will release in Telugu as well on january 26.


Abrahaminte Santhathikal will go on floors in January . The movie will be shot broadly in Ernakulam and Trichur. Kasaba producer Joby George will produce the movie under the banner of Goodwill Entertainment.More insights with respect to the cast and other group individuals is required to be revealed soon.

----------


## Oruvan1

> *Abrahaminte Santhathikal Will Go Floors On January First Week !!!*_by Anitha Joy on November 26, 2017_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 39
> SHARESShareTweet
> 
> 
> ...


Spine chiller  :Band:

----------


## SachinMammookka

Polichu!!!! Mammmookka is back to where he is the best!!!! Hoping a big hit 

Blog allallo samadhanam, ithinu shesham Marathi movie then Mamangam ingane aakum line up alle? 

 @Don David

----------


## Movie Lover

Marathi film cheyyunnundo Ikka. Is it the same one which he is reuniting with Rajnikanth? 

Marathi okke valare cheriya industry alle? Will they be able to afford both of them?




> Polichu!!!! Mammmookka is back to where he is the best!!!! Hoping a big hit 
> 
> Blog allallo samadhanam, ithinu shesham Marathi movie then Mamangam ingane aakum line up alle? 
> 
>  @Don David

----------


## jumail pala

December second week shooting thudangum...march release

----------


## perumal

> December second week shooting thudangum...march release


Apo ithano nxt padam?? Casting engana.. abrahaminte santhathikal enn parayumbo oru 3 major roles enkilum kanumalo  :Vandivittu: 

Abraham 
Sons of Abraham  :Vandivittu:

----------


## BangaloreaN

> Apo ithano nxt padam?? Casting engana.. abrahaminte santhathikal enn parayumbo oru 3 major roles enkilum kanumalo 
> 
> Abraham 
> Sons of Abraham


Mammooty aanu Abraham enkil unni Mukundan as 'Son of Abraham'. Abraham II ennum parayum.

----------


## Mike

casting kandu njettan ready ayikko...........  :Band:  

make a way for Derick Abraham.......  :Band:   :Band:

----------


## perumal

> casting kandu njettan ready ayikko...........  
> 
> make a way for Derick Abraham.......


Perokke ejjathi  :Drum:  

David Nainan
Edward Livingstone
Derick Abraham 

 :Drum: 

Nithyananda shenoy mass peroke arnu... :Vandivittu:

----------


## perumal

Cast and crew polikkanam  :Clap:  casting mathram polichatt karyamila  :Hmmm:

----------


## Rangeela

> Apo ithano nxt padam?? Casting engana.. abrahaminte santhathikal enn parayumbo oru 3 major roles enkilum kanumalo 
> 
> Abraham 
> Sons of Abraham


 abrahaminte santhathikal ellam pennanu.... :Vandivittu:

----------


## Mike

BGM Sushin Syam undenoke kelkanu.. Pnne script Haneef alle... so Shaji Padoor nte making il aa oru influence indakumayirikkum... 

ake oru durantham ayi kanunnathu AJ distribution anu.................  :Vandivittu: 




> Cast and crew polikkanam  casting mathram polichatt karyamila

----------


## perumal

> abrahaminte santhathikal ellam pennanu....


 :Vandivittu:  

Baby anikha and master sanoop aakanum chance und  :Laughing:

----------


## perumal

> BGM Sushin Syam undenoke kelkanu.. Pnne script Haneef alle... so Shaji Padoor nte making il aa oru influence indakumayirikkum... 
> 
> ake oru durantham ayi kanunnathu AJ distribution anu.................


Aj velya scene ilarikum

Dop roby raj thane aano?

----------


## Rangeela

> BGM Sushin Syam undenoke kelkanu.. Pnne script Haneef alle... so Shaji Padoor nte making il aa oru influence indakumayirikkum... 
> 
> ake oru durantham ayi kanunnathu AJ distribution anu.................


 AJ ditribution :Weeping:  vere etho valiya durantham engane ozhivayi ennu vijarikkam :Vandivittu:

----------


## Mike

DOP aranu ennonnum paranju ketilla... Hope they will pick Roby......





> Aj velya scene ilarikum
> 
> Dop roby raj thane aano?

----------


## Mike

April 7 kayamkulam kochunnni by AJ .. ithu march 30 or April 13  anu chartign ena kandathu... so march 30 aanel Kochunni varumpo theernnu.. athalla April 13 anel pani kochunnikavum..... 





> AJ ditribution vere etho valiya durantham engane ozhivayi ennu vijarikkam

----------


## perumal

> April 7 kayamkulam kochunnni by AJ .. ithu march 30 or April 13  anu chartign ena kandathu... so march 30 aanel Kochunni varumpo theernnu.. athalla April 13 anel pani kochunnikavum.....


Adipoli  :Doh:  kochunni ku munne anel sure moonjal

----------


## perumal

Streetlights and abrahaminu idak aa peranbu and uncle onnu iraki vitta mathiyarnu..chumma pettil kidanat enthina

----------


## KeralaVarma

*dop aaranavo*

----------


## Mike

street lights Jan 26 confirm cheythallo...

peranbu .. Uncle.. Parole.... ithil ethanu street lights nu pani kodukan erangunnathu ennu mathre ariyan ullu... 




> Streetlights and abrahaminu idak aa peranbu and uncle onnu iraki vitta mathiyarnu..chumma pettil kidanat enthina

----------


## maryland

> Baby anikha and master sanoop aakanum chance und


enkil manassilaayiram kasavu neyyaam... :Lapharp:

----------


## jumail pala

> Apo ithano nxt padam?? Casting engana.. abrahaminte santhathikal enn parayumbo oru 3 major roles enkilum kanumalo 
> 
> Abraham 
> Sons of Abraham


next movie ithu thaney but December last week anu shoot start cheyunathu...ekka january join cheyum...december ekka and family 20 days tour pokunu enu keyttu

----------


## SachinMammookka

> next movie ithu thaney but December last week anu shoot start cheyunathu...ekka january join cheyum...december ekka and family 20 days tour pokunu enu keyttu


Ikkade movie lineup Engane ennu any idea?

----------


## BangaloreaN

> next movie ithu thaney but December last week anu shoot start cheyunathu...ekka january join cheyum...december ekka and family 20 days tour pokunu enu keyttu


Sethu ettane tazhanju ithu cheyyan povunnathu sheriyayilla.  :Moodoff:

----------


## aak



----------


## Rajamaanikyam

> Sethu ettane tazhanju ithu cheyyan povunnathu sheriyayilla.


Bangluanna sahikkanilla alle... Paranju paranju Kozhithankachan enganum Keri varumo avo...������

----------


## Oruvan1

:Band:   :Band:

----------


## KeralaVarma

*ithile casting vallathumayo*

----------


## Don David

> *ithile casting vallathumayo*


Anson paul ,who played well noted performance in Solo !!

Baakki okke Purake varum

Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk

----------


## KeralaVarma

:Yoyu:  :Thumbup: 


> Anson John ,who played well noted performance in Solo !!
> 
> Baakki okke Purake varum
> 
> Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk

----------


## Don David

Cast and crew of  'Abrahaminte santhathikal'


Director-Shaji padoor

story-Haneef adeni(TGF  Director)

Producer-joby george

Music-Gopi sundar

Camera- Alby(gangster movie cameraman)

Editor-mahesh narayanan(Take off director)

Art- Santhosh raman(take off movie art director)

Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk

----------


## Raja Sha

> Cast and crew of  'Abrahaminte santhathikal'
> 
> 
> Director-Shaji padoor
> 
> story-Haneef adeni(TGF  Director)
> 
> Producer-joby george
> 
> ...


Good team..

----------


## Inspector Balram

> Anson John ,who played well noted performance in Solo !!
> 
> Baakki okke Purake varum
> 
> Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


Anson Paul

----------


## Helwin

> Cast and crew of  'Abrahaminte santhathikal'
> 
> 
> Director-Shaji padoor
> 
> story-Haneef adeni(TGF  Director)
> 
> Producer-joby george
> 
> ...


kidu team  :Band:   :Band:

----------


## perumal

> Cast and crew of  'Abrahaminte santhathikal'
> 
> 
> Director-Shaji padoor
> 
> story-Haneef adeni(TGF  Director)
> 
> Producer-joby george
> 
> ...


 :Drum:   :Drum: 

Best team for an ikka movie since munnariyipp and pathemari  :Drum: 

Tgf came somewhat close this among commercial ones and it paid off   :Drum:

----------


## Rajamaanikyam

> Best team for an ikka movie since munnariyipp and pathemari 
> 
> Tgf came somewhat close this among commercial ones and it paid off


kidu Padam akatte...

----------


## Rajamaanikyam

> kidu Padam akatte...


Ithum dark thriller ayirikkumo like TGF???

----------


## Rangeela

> Ithum dark thriller ayirikkumo like TGF???


Title kettitt angane thonnunnu

----------


## LOLan

> Cast and crew of  'Abrahaminte santhathikal'
> 
> 
> Director-Shaji padoor
> 
> story-Haneef adeni(TGF  Director)
> 
> Producer-joby george
> 
> ...



wow.....technical side kidu anallo

----------


## Mike

Heroine  :Band:

----------


## jawoose

> Heroine


Kidu :Band:  :Band:

----------


## Devarajan Master

> Heroine


Aara heroine?

----------


## Helwin

> Aara heroine?


chumma thalluvan... :Ennekollu:  mashum rand band adicho  :Biggrin:

----------


## Rangeela

> chumma thalluvan... mashum rand band adicho


Heroine super :Love:  :Love:

----------


## maryland

:Gathering:  :Gathering:

----------


## Akhil krishnan



----------


## Inspector Balram

heroine  :Yeye:   :Yeye:

----------


## perumal

> heroine


Aaranu.. :Thinking:

----------


## KeralaVarma

*heroine*

----------


## BangaloreaN

> Aaranu..


heroine illa.
Amma illatha santhathikale Abraham kashtappettu valarthunna kathana kathayanu.

----------


## Rangeela

> heroine illa.
> Amma illatha santhathikale Abraham kashtappettu valarthunna kathana kathayanu.


Anto ayathukond 2 week valarcha kittunna kathana kathayakum

----------


## Naradhan

> heroine illa.
> Amma illatha santhathikale Abraham kashtappettu valarthunna kathana kathayanu.


Enthaayalum 5-6 slomoyum "HE is the man, He is the superman" ennokke paranju BGM-um undaakum.....  :Walkman:

----------


## Rangeela

> Enthaayalum 5-6 slomoyum "HE is the man, He is the superman" ennokke paranju BGM-um undaakum.....


Appol MP yile bgm hit aayi ennartham

----------


## anupkerb1

Anushka  :Yeye:  pollichadakum nummaa

----------


## Naradhan

> Anushka  pollichadakum nummaa


uvva ... Kaathirunno ...  :Beee:

----------


## maryland

> heroine illa.
> Amma illatha santhathikale Abraham kashtappettu valarthunna kathana kathayanu.


aankiliyude thaaraattu remake aano...?  :Maxim:

----------


## MALABARI

anushka my devsena moleeeeeeeeeee  :Yeye: 

tamil gelugu dubbed also will release  :Yeye:

----------


## anupkerb1

> uvva ... Kaathirunno ...


Announcement kazhiyumbol anushka band adikan vanal vellipadine pustakam kanichu tarum

----------


## Naradhan

> Announcement kazhiyumbol anushka band adikan vanal vellipadine pustakam kanichu tarum


Ayyee ... Thante kochu pushtakam onnum enikku kaanenda ...  :Stop:

----------


## Amjad Kodungallur

Villiante Per ketta Knettum 
 :Band:

----------


## Mike

Kutti mamaaaa....... 


> Villiante Per ketta Knettum

----------


## Amjad Kodungallur

> Kutti mamaaaa.......


Villian Is Master Of Masses

----------


## Mammooka fan

> Villian Is Master Of Masses


Plz pm heroine and villian
Plzz

----------


## frincekjoseph

Hero and Villian is Mammootty.............

----------


## Mike

Suspense  :Band: 

Njettan ready ayikko  :Band: 


> Plz pm heroine and villian
> Plzz

----------


## King Amal

> Villiante Per ketta Knettum


😍😍😍😍

Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk

----------


## Amjad Kodungallur

> Suspense 
> 
> Njettan ready ayikko


Ella Pinne  :Band: 
10cr+ Budget Kaanum

----------


## Mammooka fan

> Suspense 
> 
> Njettan ready ayikko


Onnu pm idu bhai plzzz

----------


## King Amal

😍😍😍😍

Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk

----------


## Madmax

> 😍😍😍😍
> 
> Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk


Superb team ../


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Mike

heavy item loading  :Band:

----------


## Louise Pothen

HEAvy waiting  :Drum:  :Drum:  damn sure nothing less than BB  :Yeye:

----------


## Mike

First IKKA thread  :Pray: 

Minnichekkane  :Pray: 

 :Band:   :Band:

----------


## Oruvan1

Ithile villain  :Band:

----------


## Louise Pothen

Soubin undavum ennoru sruthi und

----------


## Abin thomas

Super team anallo technical side.nalla hope tharunnu.

----------


## Rajamaanikyam

> First IKKA thread 
> 
> Minnichekkane


Minnikkum... Padam sure shot Blockbuster ayirikkum...

----------


## Deepu k

Nalla hope ulla project. Action moodil ulla mammootty padangal kanan thanne oru rasamanu

----------


## maryland

Shoot starts in first week of January 2018.. :Read:

----------


## Mammooka fan

Kaniha ano heroine

----------


## Bilalikka Rules

*Forum Keralam* ? 2 hrs ? 







#ForumKeralam Exclusive | #AbrahaminteSanthathikal
ഗ്രേറ്റ് ഫാദറിന്റെ ഗംഭീര വിജയത്തിനു ശേഷം ഹനീഫ്* അദേനിയുടെ സ്ക്രിപ്റ്റിൽ മമ്മൂട്ടി നായകനാവുന്ന 'അബ്രഹാമിന്റെ സന്തതികൾ ' ജനുവരി ആദ്യ വാരം ചിത്രീകരണം ആരംഭിക്കും.
മമ്മൂട്ടിയെ കൂടാതെ ആൻസൺ പോൾ ,സിദ്ധിഖ്,സുരാജ്* , രഞ്ജി പണിക്കർ തുടങ്ങിയ പ്രമുഖ താരങ്ങൾ അണി നിരക്കുന്ന ചിത്രത്തിൽ കനിഹ നായികയാവുന്നു. വർഷങ്ങളായി സഹ സംവിധായകനയിരുന്ന ഷാജി പടൂർ സ്വതന്ത്ര സംവിധായകനാവുന്ന ചിത്രത്തിന്റെ ക്യാമറ കൈകാര്യം ചെയ്യുന്നത് ആൽബി'യാണ്.
ഹനീഫ് അദേനിയുടെ ആദ്യ ചിത്രത്തിലെ മാസ്സ് സ്റ്റൈലിഷ് അവതരണത്തിൽ നിന്നും തികച്ചും മാറിയിട്ടാണ് അബ്രഹാം ഒരുങ്ങുന്നത്.കൊമേഴ്*സ്യൽ ചേരുവകൾ ഒട്ടും തന്നെ കുറയാതെ ഒരു ക്ലാസ് ത്രില്ലർ വിഭാഗത്തിൽ ഉൾപ്പെടുത്താവുന്ന ചിത്രമായിരിക്കും അബ്രഹാമിന്റെ സന്തതികൾ.ജോബി ജോർജ് നിർമ്മിക്കുന്ന ചിത്രം ഈ വർഷത്തെ വിഷു റിലീസായി തിയേറ്ററുകളിൽ എത്തുന്നതാണ്.

----------


## Bilalikka Rules



----------


## Mammooka fan

Ivde aro paranjth aadar heroine and aadar villian enn okke analo

----------


## Abin thomas

> Ivde aro paranjth aadar heroine and aadar villian enn okke analo


Athoke bhai viswasicho.any way casting oke abhinayikan ariyunnavar thanneyanu.pinne heavy technical teamum und.enth kond pratheeksha vekavunna project

----------


## Mike

Nayans nu date ilaa..

 :Vandivittu: 


> Ivde aro paranjth aadar heroine and aadar villian enn okke analo

----------


## KeralaVarma

*entha kaniha moshamano*


> Ivde aro paranjth aadar heroine and aadar villian enn okke analo

----------


## BangaloreaN

Kaniha good. :Yes2: 

pramukha nadan Anson paul  :Laughing:

----------


## Kaliyarmadam Giri

Vishu release confirm ano????
Engil good decision...

----------


## Mammooka fan

> *entha kaniha moshamano*


Hey orikalum alla
Ivde parayunth ketapo njan vicharchu other language heroine ayrkum enn

----------


## Krish nair

> 


ഇക്കയുടെ കൂടെ നിൽക്കുന്ന ഇവൻ ആരാണ്

----------


## Malik

> ഇക്കയുടെ കൂടെ നിൽക്കുന്ന ഇവൻ ആരാണ്


Anson Paul.Oozham,Aadu 2,Solo okkeundu

----------


## Krish nair

> Anson Paul.Oozham,Aadu 2,Solo okkeundu


ഇയാൾ നല്ല നടൻ ആണോാ....

----------


## BangaloreaN

> Hey orikalum alla
> Ivde parayunth ketapo njan vicharchu other language heroine ayrkum enn


Kaniha other language heroine anallo.

----------


## renjuus

> Kaniha other language heroine anallo.


cinemakku kuzhappamillaatha asset aayirikkum.... :Yes3:

----------


## Malik

> ഇയാൾ നല്ല നടൻ ആണോാ....


Veruppeeru role onnum ithu vare kandittilla.

----------


## BangaloreaN

> cinemakku kuzhappamillaatha asset aayirikkum....


Heroine oriented subject onnum avilla, so Kaniha dharalam. Songs cheyyanum pattiya heroine aanu.
Padathil vereyum nadikal kaanum.

----------


## Rangeela

> Veruppeeru role onnum ithu vare kandittilla.


Vishnu vinu kanamallo

----------


## Abin thomas

> Heroine oriented subject onnum avilla, so Kaniha dharalam. Songs cheyyanum pattiya heroine aanu.
> Padathil vereyum nadikal kaanum.


Kaniha kuzhapamonnumilla.

----------


## ALEXI



----------


## Abin thomas

> 


Oh my god.its an emotional thriller

----------


## The wrong one

Ithano abraham look..!

Sent from my SM-T231 using Tapatalk

----------


## Thomachayan

> Ithano abraham look..!
> 
> Sent from my SM-T231 using Tapatalk


Ith manoramyude calender shoot allae

Sent from my SM-A300F using Tapatalk

----------


## The wrong one

Pooja

Sent from my SM-T231 using Tapatalk

----------


## Viru

Nalla casting

Anson paul kollayirunu soloyilum,aadilum okke

Pine siddique,suraj okke character roles nannakkum engane vannalum

----------


## Mike

Pooja oke ikka fb live anallo..

Good..

Padam kidukatte  :Band:

----------


## Mammooka fan

Emotional thriller sherikum entha enn ee film kaati therum

----------


## David999

Pooja function ikka yude Facebook live il . Good function. 

Cinemaye kalaroopam ayi kananm ennu onnu koode ormipichu kondu ikkayude adipoli prasangam.

----------


## Mike

Here u go...

 :Band:

----------


## Abin thomas

Udayananu tharathile laletane orma varunnu.10-20kollamayi cinemayil und padoor.joshy vysakh thot arun gopide vare associate.koode ullavar ellavar valiya directors ayi.ennitum padoor ipozhanu adhyamayi.padam flop or hit ayalum theerchayum film direct cheyan yogyatha ulla alanu shaji padoor.mammooka ella techniciansinem nerit parajayapeduthiyath matu poojakalil ninnu mari oru nalla anubhavamayi.anu sitharaye kandath valare santhosham.ithrem katta ikka fan actresesil vere undavilla.Distribution kasaba pole anel athu oru negative side anu.ellam nannavate.

----------


## Mike

Vishnu release anel Antokku randu Padam undu..

Kayamkulam kochinni and Abraham..

Abraham March 30

Kochunni April 14 or 13

 :Pray: 


> Udayananu tharathile laletane orma varunnu.10-20kollamayi cinemayil und padoor.joshy vysakh thot arun gopide vare associate.koode ullavar ellavar valiya directors ayi.ennitum padoor ipozhanu adhyamayi.padam flop or hit ayalum theerchayum film direct cheyan yogyatha ulla alanu shaji padoor.mammooka ella techniciansinem nerit parajayapeduthiyath matu poojakalil ninnu mari oru nalla anubhavamayi.anu sitharaye kandath valare santhosham.ithrem katta ikka fan actresesil vere undavilla.Distribution kasaba pole anel athu oru negative side anu.ellam nannavate.

----------


## Sajil K R

Director ellarkum priyapetta aal anu so nalla support kittum padathin.. vishu release anel kalakkum..btb  enthiran 2 vishun undakille?

Sent from my Lenovo A6020a40 using Tapatalk

----------


## wayanadan

*മമ്മുക്ക-ഹനീഫ് അദീനി കൂട്ടുകെട്ട് വീണ്ടും ഒന്നിക്കുന്ന അബ്രാമിന്റെ സന്തതികൾ ഷൂട്ടിംഗ് ആരംഭിച്ചു*മെഗാസ്റ്റാര്* മമ്മൂട്ടിയുടെ പുതുവര്*ഷ സമ്മാനമായി അബ്രഹാമിന്റെ സന്തതികള്* ഷൂട്ടിംഗ് ആരംഭിച്ചു. ഷാജി പാടൂര്* സംവിധാനം ചെയ്യുന്ന ചിത്രത്തില്* പൊലീസ് ഓഫീസറായാണ് മെഗാസ്റ്റാര്* വേഷമിടുന്നത്. ഇരുപത് വര്*ഷത്തിലധികമായി സഹസംവിധായകനായി ജോലിചെയ്തുവരുന്ന ഷാജി പാടൂര്* സ്വതന്ത്ര സംവിധായകനാകുന്ന ആദ്യ ചിത്രമാണ് ഇത്.
മമ്മൂട്ടിയുടെ തന്നെ ഗ്രേറ്റ് ഫാദറിന്റെ സംവിധായകനായിരുന്ന ഹനീഫ് അദനിയാണ് അബ്രഹാമിന്റെ സന്തതികള്*ക്ക് തിരക്കഥ രചിച്ചിരിക്കുന്നത്. ഗുഡ്*വില്* എന്റര്*ടെയ്ന്*മെന്റ്*സിന്റെ ബാനറില്* ജോബി ജോര്*ജ്ജാണ് ചിത്രം നിര്*മ്മിക്കുന്നത്. നിതിന്* രണ്*ജി പണിക്കര്* സംവിധാനം ചെയ്ത കസബ എന്ന മമ്മൂട്ടി ചിത്രം നിർമാണം ചെയ്തതും ജോബി ജോര്*ജ്ജായിരുന്നു.

----------


## Mammooka fan

Bgm gopi sundar
Polichu adukum bgm

----------


## wayanadan

*15 വർഷങ്ങൾ ആയുള്ള മമ്മുക്കയുടെ വാക്കിന് വഴങ്ങിയ ഷാജി പാടൂർ*വാളെടുത്തവനെല്ലാം വെളിച്ചപ്പാട് എന്ന ചൊല്ല് വേണമെങ്കില്* ചേരും പുതിയ കാലത്തെ മലയാള സിനിമയ്ക്ക്. കൈയിലൊരു ക്യാമറയുണ്ടോ, മനസ്സിലൊരു കുഞ്ഞ് കഥയുണ്ടോ. സംവിധായകനായി. ദിവസങ്ങള്*ക്കുള്ളില്* സിനിമയായി. ഒന്നോ രണ്ടോ സിനിമകളില്* സഹായിയാവുന്നത് തന്നെ വലിയ അനുഭവസമ്പത്താവുന്നവര്*ക്ക് മുന്നില്* ഒരു അത്ഭുതം തന്നെയാണ് ഷാജി പാടൂര്*.
സ്വന്തമായി ഒരു സിനിമയെടുക്കാന്* ഒരുങ്ങി വരുമ്പോള്* ഷാജിയുടെ കൈമുതല്* സിനിമയോടുള്ള അടങ്ങാത്ത അഭിനിവേശം മാത്രമല്ല. ഒരു വലിയ കാത്തിരിപ്പിലൂടെ ആര്*ജിച്ച അനുഭവജ്ഞാനം കൂടിയുണ്ട്. ഒന്നോ രണ്ടോ അല്ല, അസിസ്റ്റന്റ് ഡയറക്ടറായും ചീഫ് അസോസിയേറ്റ് ഡയറക്ടറായും അസോസിയേറ്റ് ഡയറ്ടറായും പതിനഞ്ച് കൊല്ലമാണ് ഒരു സ്വതന്ത്ര സംവിധായകനാവാന്* ഷാജി കാത്തിരുന്നത്. ഒപ്പം പ്രവര്*ത്തിച്ചവരാവട്ടെ, ജോഷി, വൈശാഖ്, രണ്*ജി പണിക്കർ, ജോണി ആന്റണി, ഹനീഫ് അദേനി?
അബ്രഹാമിന്റെ സന്തതികൾ എന്ന സിനിമയുടെ ഒരു ഫങ്ക്ഷനിൽ മമ്മുക്ക ഷാജി പാടൂരിന്റെ സംവിധാനത്തിലേക്ക് ഉള്ള വരവിന്റെ ഫ്ലാഷ്ബാക്കുകൾ വിവരിക്കുക ആണ്.  പലരും ഷാജിയോട്  കഥ പറഞ്ഞു. ഒരുപാട് തിരക്കഥകള്* കൈയില്* വന്നു. പലരും വിളിച്ചു. എല്ലാം നിരസിച്ച് ഷാജി സംവിധാനത്തില്* പലരെയും സഹായിച്ചുകൊണ്ടിരുന്നു. നല്ല സിനിമയുടെ സ്വപ്നവുമായി കാത്തിരുന്നു.-മമ്മൂട്ടി പറയുന്നു
സ്വന്തമായി ഒരുക്കുന്ന ആദ്യ ചിത്രത്തില്* താൻ തന്നെ നായകൻ ആവണം എന്നായിരുന്നു ഷാജിയുടെ ആഗ്രഹം എന്നും മെഗാസ്റ്റാര്* മമ്മൂട്ടി കൂട്ടിച്ചേർത്തു.
മമ്മൂട്ടിയുടെ ഹനീഫ് അദേനി ചിത്രമായ ഗ്രേറ്റ്ഫാദറിന്റെ സംവിധാന സഹായിയായിരുന്നു ഷാജി. ഗ്രേറ്റ്ഫാദറിന്റെ സംവിധായകന്* ഹനീഫ് അദേനി ചിത്രത്തിന് തിരക്കഥയൊരുക്കുന്നു എന്നത് ചിത്രത്തിന്റെ മറ്റൊരു പ്രേത്യേകത ആണ്.പോലീസ് വേഷത്തിലാണ് മമ്മൂട്ടി എത്തുന്നത്. കാക്കിയണിഞ്ഞ പോലീസാണെന്നും അല്ലെന്നുമുള്ള റിപ്പോര്*ട്ടുകളുണ്ട്. അതെന്തായാലും പോലീസ് വേഷമാണെങ്കില്* ആരാധകര്*ക്കുള്ള വെടിമരുന്ന് അതിലുണ്ടാവും എന്നുറപ്പ്.

----------


## Mammooka fan

Ithu oru onnanara padam ayrkum
Pooja function thanne oru positive vibe thann

----------


## Rangeela

> Vishnu release anel Antokku randu Padam undu..
> 
> Kayamkulam kochinni and Abraham..
> 
> Abraham March 30
> 
> Kochunni April 14 or 13


enkil Pinne onnum nokkanilla , 2 week span   :Drum:  :Drum:  :Drum:

----------


## Mike

Pooja function grand akki

Fans ne oke invite Cheythu...

Surprisingly ikka fb live um ittu...


Shaji nodu ellavarkum ulla oru ishtam, respect pnne ikka de katta supprt angerku..

Oru positive vibe pothuve indu announce cheythapo muthal.. 

So Padam kidukatte...

----------


## Rangeela

> Ithu oru onnanara padam ayrkum
> Pooja function thanne oru positive vibe thann


Athe!!! Onnara muthal 2.0 vare ....

----------


## Rangeela

Nothing less than a blockbuster!!!!!!!

----------


## Abin thomas

> Vishnu release anel Antokku randu Padam undu..
> 
> Kayamkulam kochinni and Abraham..
> 
> Abraham March 30
> 
> Kochunni April 14 or 13


Nivinte koode koodiyo anto.kochunni oke athyavashyam budgeted alle.athoke anto ano.

----------


## Rajamaanikyam

> Bgm gopi sundar
> Polichu adukum bgm


Gopi Sundar polichadakkum... MP kku BGM oru valiya plus ayirunnu... Abrahaminte Santhathikalude BGM MPyekkalum kidukkatte...

----------


## Feby

High hopes for the movie.... :) :Killyou:

----------


## KARNAN

Shaji Padoor ettanu ella vidha bhavukangalum nerunu  :cheers:

----------


## sethuramaiyer

Pooja function  :Thumbup:  Veendum chance koduthu Mammukka  :cheers:  let the team give their best to the opportunity provided by Mammukka..

----------


## twist369

Who is Abraham ? Siddique?
Ente oru ooham oru crime aneshwikkunna officeraayi ikka ath cheytha criminal aayi ikkas bro Anson.

Atlast ansone arrest cheyyaanpovupol emotions itt ikka ithoru emotional thrilleraakkunnu ;)  :o

----------


## Saathan

Writtenby : Haneef Adeni  :Thinking: 

TGF nte main problem athinte script ayirunnu...

----------


## Rangeela

> Writtenby : Haneef Adeni 
> 
> TGF nte main problem athinte script ayirunnu...


athe script angott blend aayilla.....

----------


## Abin thomas

> athe script angott blend aayilla.....


Plot common anelum script nd thread complicated arunnu tgf.oru new comerinte kuravukal mathre undayirunnilla.tgfinekal mosham padangal hit ayitum.enthayalum nalla ideas ulla alanu adeni.title thanne nalla classy ayitund.pinne ake oru pedi emotional thriller ennu kelkumpola.

----------


## Paashaanam Babu

> Vishnu release anel Antokku randu Padam undu..
> 
> Kayamkulam kochinni and Abraham..
> 
> Abraham March 30
> 
> Kochunni April 14 or 13


eee padam anto alla. kasaba producer joby jorje aanu

----------


## Rangeela

> Plot common anelum script nd thread complicated arunnu tgf.oru new comerinte kuravukal mathre undayirunnilla.tgfinekal mosham padangal hit ayitum.enthayalum nalla ideas ulla alanu adeni.title thanne nalla classy ayitund.pinne ake oru pedi emotional thriller ennu kelkumpola.


Enth ayalum haneef adeni Midukkan aanu..idea Undd..second film TGf nekkal nannakum....

----------


## Don David

Just reached home after Abrahimnte Sandhathikal Pooja !!!


One of the biggest Pooja ,switch on and Clap Board function ever happened in Mollywood to my knowledge. 

Shaji padoor Enna associate directerde Aadhya samvidhaana arangettathinu saakshyam vahikkaan niravathi samvithayakarum thaarangalum fans membersum undaayirinnu.

chithrathinu vendi ellavarum aashamsakal ariyichum pudhuvalsaram pramanich Ikka cake cut cheydhum aanu program thudangiyath...Pinneed title launch aayirinnu.Title ile Bgm sherikkum nhettichu ....Haunting and thrilling mode ulla Oru background score ...

Cameraykku munnilum pinnilum pravarthikkunna yuva tharangale Ikka parijayappeduthiyadh valare kouthukam nirayunnadhaayirinnu ....

Ellavarum valare sandoshathode lunch Kayichu Piringhu !!!

Avasanam Joby George bye bye paranghu poyi...

Shoot will start from Jan 5 at Ekm !!!

Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk

----------


## Rajamaanikyam

> Just reached home after Abrahimnte Sandhathikal Pooja !!!
> 
> 
> One of the biggest Pooja ,switch on and Clap Board function ever happened in Mollywood to my knowledge. 
> 
> Shaji padoor Enna associate directerde Aadhya samvidhaana arangettathinu saakshyam vahikkaan niravathi samvithayakarum thaarangalum fans membersum undaayirinnu.
> 
> chithrathinu vendi ellavarum aashamsakal ariyichum pudhuvalsaram pramanich Ikka cake cut cheydhum aanu program thudangiyath...Pinneed title launch aayirinnu.Title ile Bgm sherikkum nhettichu ....Haunting and thrilling mode ulla Oru background score ...
> 
> ...


 :Drum:  :Drum:  :Drum:

----------


## Raja Sha

> Just reached home after Abrahimnte Sandhathikal Pooja !!!
> 
> 
> One of the biggest Pooja ,switch on and Clap Board function ever happened in Mollywood to my knowledge. 
> 
> Shaji padoor Enna associate directerde Aadhya samvidhaana arangettathinu saakshyam vahikkaan niravathi samvithayakarum thaarangalum fans membersum undaayirinnu.
> 
> chithrathinu vendi ellavarum aashamsakal ariyichum pudhuvalsaram pramanich Ikka cake cut cheydhum aanu program thudangiyath...Pinneed title launch aayirinnu.Title ile Bgm sherikkum nhettichu ....Haunting and thrilling mode ulla Oru background score ...
> 
> ...


Thanks for the updates..

----------


## Raja Sha

> Vishnu release anel Antokku randu Padam undu..
> 
> Kayamkulam kochinni and Abraham..
> 
> Abraham March 30
> 
> Kochunni April 14 or 13


March30 odiyan Lock cheythirikkukayanu..
Athu solo release ayirikkum ennurappanu..
Athinal april7 thottulla date nokkiyal mathi.
Mathramalla athinu munpu streetlight, uncle, parole, peranpu ennee 4 padangal release cheyyukayum vende?
Appol pinne ithu mayil nokkiyal mathiyakum

----------


## ALEXI



----------


## Oruvan1

> 


One of the best title design seen in Indian Cinema

----------


## SachinMammookka

> Plot common anelum script nd thread complicated arunnu tgf.oru new comerinte kuravukal mathre undayirunnilla.tgfinekal mosham padangal hit ayitum.enthayalum nalla ideas ulla alanu adeni.title thanne nalla classy ayitund.pinne ake oru pedi emotional thriller ennu kelkumpola.


TGF um sherikkum oru emotional thriller alle kurachu stylish aayi present cheythu ennu alle ullu... nalla pole scripting cheythal nalla scope ulla oru genre aanu... Unnikrishnane nokkanda athu pole aakillayirikkum

----------


## SachinMammookka

> Who is Abraham ? Siddique?
> Ente oru ooham oru crime aneshwikkunna officeraayi ikka ath cheytha criminal aayi ikkas bro Anson.
> 
> Atlast ansone arrest cheyyaanpovupol emotions itt ikka ithoru emotional thrilleraakkunnu ;)  :o


Ingane aavathirunnal kollam  :Vandivittu:

----------


## Kaliyarmadam Giri

> Just reached home after Abrahimnte Sandhathikal Pooja !!!
> 
> 
> One of the biggest Pooja ,switch on and Clap Board function ever happened in Mollywood to my knowledge. 
> 
> Shaji padoor Enna associate directerde Aadhya samvidhaana arangettathinu saakshyam vahikkaan niravathi samvithayakarum thaarangalum fans membersum undaayirinnu.
> 
> chithrathinu vendi ellavarum aashamsakal ariyichum pudhuvalsaram pramanich Ikka cake cut cheydhum aanu program thudangiyath...Pinneed title launch aayirinnu.Title ile Bgm sherikkum nhettichu ....Haunting and thrilling mode ulla Oru background score ...
> 
> ...


T :Drum:  :Drum:  :Drum: 
Vishu release ano????

----------


## Helwin

:Band:   :Band:

----------


## Abin thomas

> TGF um sherikkum oru emotional thriller alle kurachu stylish aayi present cheythu ennu alle ullu... nalla pole scripting cheythal nalla scope ulla oru genre aanu... Unnikrishnane nokkanda athu pole aakillayirikkum


Ipo emotional thriller ennu kelkumpole pediya.athu kond paranjath  :Laughing:

----------


## frincekjoseph

Enikku invitation undayirunnu pakshe varan pattiyilla..............




> Just reached home after Abrahimnte Sandhathikal Pooja !!!
> 
> 
> One of the biggest Pooja ,switch on and Clap Board function ever happened in Mollywood to my knowledge. 
> 
> Shaji padoor Enna associate directerde Aadhya samvidhaana arangettathinu saakshyam vahikkaan niravathi samvithayakarum thaarangalum fans membersum undaayirinnu.
> 
> chithrathinu vendi ellavarum aashamsakal ariyichum pudhuvalsaram pramanich Ikka cake cut cheydhum aanu program thudangiyath...Pinneed title launch aayirinnu.Title ile Bgm sherikkum nhettichu ....Haunting and thrilling mode ulla Oru background score ...
> 
> ...

----------


## Sajil K R

> Who is Abraham ? Siddique?
> Ente oru ooham oru crime aneshwikkunna officeraayi ikka ath cheytha criminal aayi ikkas bro Anson.
> 
> Atlast ansone arrest cheyyaanpovupol emotions itt ikka ithoru emotional thrilleraakkunnu ;)  :o


Abraham Renji Panickar Avum

Sent from my Lenovo A6020a40 using Tapatalk

----------


## Paashaanam Babu

> Writtenby : Haneef Adeni 
> 
> TGF nte main problem athinte script ayirunnu...



tgf HINDI VERSIONTA ADIYIL COMMENTS NOKKIYA ARIYAM AA SCRIPT MOSHAM AANO ALLAYO ENNU. ELLAVARUM KIDU ENNU PARAYUNNA 98 PERSENTAGE AALUKALUM

----------


## Rangeela

> tgf HINDI VERSIONTA ADIYIL COMMENTS NOKKIYA ARIYAM AA SCRIPT MOSHAM AANO ALLAYO ENNU. ELLAVARUM KIDU ENNU PARAYUNNA 98 PERSENTAGE AALUKALUM


malayalathilalle kidu ennu parayendath? TGf release ayappol kidu ennu pranjekil ithinte double collection vannene

----------


## jithin0471

tgf il patiyathu, oru kidilam script and story line, anavashyamaaya ikkayude tharapariveshathinte peril kootichertha kure scenes karanam nashipikkapettu ennu parayunathu aavum sheri

----------


## Mike

GoodWill nte ella padavum dustirbution anto anu...

Kasaba....

athu kazhinju vanna Ann Maria Kalippil anu....

so ithum Anto anu...




> eee padam anto alla. kasaba producer joby jorje aanu

----------


## moovybuf

> tgf il patiyathu, oru kidilam script and story line, anavashyamaaya ikkayude tharapariveshathinte peril kootichertha kure scenes karanam nashipikkapettu ennu parayunathu aavum sheri


me too felt the same... cud have been more realistic and raw.. mammooty looks had it to go that way...
instead of making him like a super hero, they cud have gone with a helpless father trying to take revenge... Mammooty wud have excelled..
something like Mel in Blood father

----------


## hakkimp

*Jomon Varghese shared Mammootty's live video.*Yesterday at 2:04pm ? 








Happy to be in the stage with Mamooka, director Joshi and many proven directors and artists from cine industry. Was privileged to do the camera pooja for the movie “Abrahaminte Santhathikal A Police Story”
Watch from 44:10 minute for the camera pooja. Please do watch the whole function when you have ample time

----------


## twist369

Ikka join cheyytho

----------


## Iam RMU

> me too felt the same... cud have been more realistic and raw.. mammooty looks had it to go that way...instead of making him like a super hero, they cud have gone with a helpless father trying to take revenge... Mammooty wud have excelled..something like Mel in Blood father


Broken enna korean padam pole mathi aayrnu .. Athu thane aanu reference point for TGF ... And yes movie was destroyed by unnecessary style quotient . Swantam Makal molest cheyth kidakumbol achante style quotient kaanikuna directoril oru viswasavum illa ..Hope he improves

----------


## Malik

> Broken enna korean padam pole mathi aayrnu .. Athu thane aanu reference point for TGF ... And yes movie was destroyed by unnecessary style quotient . Swantam Makal molest cheyth kidakumbol achante style quotient kaanikuna directoril oru viswasavum illa ..Hope he improves


Mass aakkan vendi style quotient Haneef inu add cheyyendi vannathakana chance.

----------


## ALEXI



----------


## Leader

> me too felt the same... cud have been more realistic and raw.. mammooty looks had it to go that way...
> instead of making him like a super hero, they cud have gone with a helpless father trying to take revenge... Mammooty wud have excelled..
> something like Mel in Blood father


nadkkoolla mashe..... aa style element kondu athrayumenkilum aayi.... Broken or Blood Father okke edukkanel athinu Haneef pora.....

----------


## moovybuf

> nadkkoolla mashe..... aa style element kondu athrayumenkilum aayi.... Broken or Blood Father okke edukkanel athinu Haneef pora.....


 :Laughing: ..... vayasanmaare realistic reethiyil machoism kaanichu script ezhuthaan kazhivulla aan pillerilla malayalathil... its a big loss in terms of what Mammooty cud have offered.... pulli sharikkum thakarthene anganthe rolil...

----------


## Abin thomas

> ..... vayasanmaare realistic reethiyil machoism kaanichu script ezhuthaan kazhivulla aan pillerilla malayalathil... its a big loss in terms of what Mammooty cud have offered.... pulli sharikkum thakarthene anganthe rolil...


Ini enthina athoke parayane.tgf irangi hit ayille.ini ithu varate.

----------


## Mike

Shoot starts from tomorrow

 :Band: 

Derick Abraham  :Band:

----------


## Don David

:Band: 

Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk

----------


## Rangeela

> Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


super look .....

----------


## MEGASTAR ROCKS

*This is Fan Made from Sani YAS, die hard ikka fan...Anyway superb design.....*

----------


## BangaloreaN

> Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


Fan made analle, work kollam.
But film-il ingane oru look aano ennu ariyamo?

----------


## twist369

Jan 1 Poojayk vannapol ikkayk thaadi illaayrnallo..
Appo ee look aavilla😁

----------


## Rangeela

> Fan made analle, work kollam.
> But film-il ingane oru look aano ennu ariyamo?


ithupole anenkil kollam ... allathe cooling glass um vachu vannal ........

----------


## BangaloreaN

> ithupole anenkil kollam ... allathe cooling glass um vachu vannal another two week no family audience


Ithippol namukku onnum ariyillallo.

'Abrahaminte Santhathikal' enna title vechu designer oohichathavum Mammootty Abraham aavum ennum prayam ulla aalavum ennum okke.
Sherikkum Abraham arennum makkal arennum arinjale namukkoru idea kittoo. Chilappol title just oru 'biblical reference' aavum.
Ithu vare kettidatholum vechu family elements undo ennu ariyan pattunnilla.

----------


## Don David

> Ithippol namukku onnum ariyillallo.
> 
> 'Abrahaminte Santhathikal' enna title vechu designer oohichathavum Mammootty Abraham aavum ennum prayam ulla aalavum ennum okke.
> Sherikkum Abraham arennum makkal arennum arinjale namukkoru idea kittoo. Chilappol title just oru 'biblical reference' aavum.
> Ithu vare kettidatholum vechu family elements undo ennu ariyan pattunnilla.


Abrahaminte Sandhathikal aayi mammookkayum Ansonum aanu !!!

Official look inu vendi namukk wait cheyyaam !!!

Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk

----------


## BangaloreaN

> Abrahaminte Sandhathikal aayi mammookkayum Ansonum aanu !!!
> 
> Official look inu vendi namukk wait cheyyaam !!!
> 
> Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


ee Anson Paul ethenkilum Producer -ude makan aano?

----------


## maryland

THommanum Makkalum pole oru film aavumo..? :Read:

----------


## Don David

> ee Anson Paul ethenkilum Producer -ude makan aano?


Ariyathilla !!! But he is a talented actor !!!



Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk

----------


## Don David

> THommanum Makkalum pole oru film aavumo..?


Not so !!!

Oru thriller thanne aanu with a family background !!! 

Innu shoot start cheydhu !!! 
Kooduthal vivarangal varum divasangalil ariyikkam !!! 

Anyway ikkayude adutha electrifying initial potential edukkan ulla movie aanu !!!

Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk

----------


## Krish nair

> Ithippol namukku onnum ariyillallo.
> 
> 'Abrahaminte Santhathikal' enna title vechu designer oohichathavum Mammootty Abraham aavum ennum prayam ulla aalavum ennum okke.
> Sherikkum Abraham arennum makkal arennum arinjale namukkoru idea kittoo. Chilappol title just oru 'biblical reference' aavum.
> Ithu vare kettidatholum vechu family elements undo ennu ariyan pattunnilla.


എബ്രഹാം മക്കൾ ആയിട്ട് mamootty and ആൻസൻ ഈ ലുക്കിൽ എബ്രഹാം ആയിട്ടുകൂടി ഇക്ക വന്നാൽ തകർക്കും....

----------


## perumal

> THommanum Makkalum pole oru film aavumo..?


Abrahamum makkalum  :Drum:

----------


## SachinMammookka

> Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


Exceptional look, but ithu aakan vazhi undo..... he is playing the character of elder son alle.... Abraham enna character aayirunnu nallathu... but still many things of the movie are promising 
Verum style mathram aakathe oru nalla script ulla movie aakatte... TGF theme enikku ishtam ayirunnu making also... script could have been better.....

----------


## Krish nair

> Exceptional look, but ithu aakan vazhi undo..... he is playing the character of elder son alle.... Abraham enna character aayirunnu nallathu... but still many things of the movie are promising 
> Verum style mathram aakathe oru nalla script ulla movie aakatte... TGF theme enikku ishtam ayirunnu making also... script could have been better.....


Heared he will act as a police officer in this movie so this wouldnt be his look. Then if he act as abraham as well  with this get up, it would be a treat to watch....

----------


## BangaloreaN

'Abrahaminte Santhathikal' ennathu biblical characters -inte reference vechanenkil story line ingane vallathum aavumo?

_2 makkal, from two mothers, maybe younger illegal.
Elder son will have to do some big sacrifice for father at some point of time, which will be the crux of the_ film.

----------


## firecrown

> 'Abrahaminte Santhathikal' ennathu biblical characters -inte reference vechanenkil story line ingane vallathum aavumo?
> 
> _2 makkal, from two mothers, maybe younger illegal.
> Elder son will have to do some big sacrifice for father at some point of time, which will be the crux of the_ film.


santhathikal could mean descendants that is son, grandson etc.

abraham's son could be mammootty...mammooty may have a son.

and abraham may have another son from an 'avihitham' and he may be the villain.

ishmael and isacc were enemies: https://www.therefinersfire.org/ishmael_and_isaac.htm

----------


## Mike

Ningal paranja pole ayirikum..

Aa title teaser onu sookshichu nokiyal paranjathum ayi relate ayi thonnunu.. 


> 'Abrahaminte Santhathikal' ennathu biblical characters -inte reference vechanenkil story line ingane vallathum aavumo?
> 
> _2 makkal, from two mothers, maybe younger illegal.
> Elder son will have to do some big sacrifice for father at some point of time, which will be the crux of the_ film.

----------


## Mike

Nthayalum fan made look viral ayitundu..

Mainstream media il ellam news indu..

Eni makers ithine velluna oru sadhanam ayi varan inspiration avatte..

----------


## ALEXI



----------


## ALEXI



----------


## Mike

Shoot thudangiyitum location pic oridathum kandillaa..




>

----------


## Jams123

Let it be a good movie

----------


## Jams123

> THommanum Makkalum pole oru film aavumo..?


Best comparison...ippolum thommanum makkalum yugathil thanneyano :)

----------


## Kaliyarmadam Giri

> Not so !!!
> 
> Oru thriller thanne aanu with a family background !!! 
> 
> Innu shoot start cheydhu !!! 
> Kooduthal vivarangal varum divasangalil ariyikkam !!! 
> 
> Anyway ikkayude adutha electrifying initial potential edukkan ulla movie aanu !!!
> 
> Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


Vishu release anu ee moviekkulla ettavum 
Valiya Advantage.....Nalla Wom Kittiyal
Vacation thoothuvaram

----------


## maryland

> Best comparison...ippolum thommanum makkalum yugathil thanneyano :)


 :Scared:  :Vandivittu:

----------


## mynameisSHAN



----------


## wayanadan

kidilan  look  :Band:

----------


## Akhil krishnan

#AbrahaminteSanthathigal  started rolling in Kolanchery

----------


## Akhil krishnan



----------


## Raja Sha

Look onnum purathu vannille??

----------


## Mike

Shoot thudangiyitu kurachu days ayallo..

Location pics oruthanum edukan patiyille..

----------


## moovybuf

> Look onnum purathu vannille??


nammalu ithuvare kaanaatha look onnum aavilla....  :Very Happy: .. ingane aakaamshikenda kaaryam illa...

----------


## Devarajan Master

> 'Abrahaminte Santhathikal' ennathu biblical characters -inte reference vechanenkil story line ingane vallathum aavumo?
> 
> _2 makkal, from two mothers, maybe younger illegal.
> Elder son will have to do some big sacrifice for father at some point of time, which will be the crux of the_ film.


Hmm.....
'Abrahaminte' santhathikal aayathukondu ninghal paranjhathupole mootha makante sacrifice aakam.
'Ibrahiminte' santhathikal aayirunnuvenkil randamathe makan aanu sacrifice cheyyunnathu. 
Just a difference of A and I, isn't it?

----------


## ACHOOTTY

police alle so lookil valiya karyam illa...............normal thanne aavum.

----------


## Mike

Kasaba police.. Raoudram police.. Ithoke look il thanne different alle..

Apo ithilum nthelum oke matam indavum..




> police alle so lookil valiya karyam illa...............normal thanne aavum.

----------


## BangaloreaN

> Kasaba police.. Raoudram police.. Ithoke look il thanne different alle..
> 
> Apo ithilum nthelum oke matam indavum..


Police ayathu kondu thaadi pattillalo, allenkil oru thaadi look nokkamayirunnu.

----------


## Don David

> Police ayathu kondu thaadi pattillalo, allenkil oru thaadi look nokkamayirunnu.


Wait for something exceptional !!!👍👍

Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk

----------


## Mike

Ithil uniform itu nadakuna oru police 🚨 alla enoke kettu.. Sathyam anel u can expect something different..

So wait... 


> Police ayathu kondu thaadi pattillalo, allenkil oru thaadi look nokkamayirunnu.

----------


## jumail pala

> police alle so lookil valiya karyam illa...............normal thanne aavum.



2 getup undu....churuttu valichu nilkuna look akum first look

----------


## Perumthachan

> 'Abrahaminte Santhathikal' ennathu biblical characters -inte reference vechanenkil story line ingane vallathum aavumo? _2 makkal, from two mothers, maybe younger illegal.
> Elder son will have to do some big sacrifice for father at some point of time, which will be the crux of the_ film.


elder son arinjondu allalo sacrifice cheyyunnathu... abraham kallamparanjondu kondupoyathalle? maathravalla ishmael poyi veroru jaathiye undaakki ennathil appuram bibleil onnum parayunnumilla... bible prakaaram, daivathinte koode nadanna aalaanu abraham... kadalpurathe manaltharikalpole, akaashathile nakshatrangal pole ennaan saadhikkaatha athrem makaleyumkondu abrahamine anugrahikum ennu daivam vagdhaanam nalki... 100 vayassu kazhinjittum athu nadanilla... ennittum abraham daivathil vishwasichu... daivam sherikkum udheshichathu, coming generationsne kurichaanu... aadya manushyan adam aayirunnenkilum manushyavargathe adaaminte santhathikal ennu parayaarilla... kaaranam adam daivam paranjathu anusarichilla... ellaamkondu aadyathe utthamapurushan abraham aayirunnu... athukondu abrahaminte santhathikal ennu parayapedunnu... ee padathinu bible-maayitto athile abrahamumaayitto enthelum bandham kaanum ennu thonnunnilla... lokathu evide manushyarundo avideyelam ee kadha sambhavikaam enna reethiyil oru title... sherikkum abrahaminekaal cinemakku cherunnathu isahaakinte santhathikal aanu... randu makalu, randu reethi... loyalty and betrayal go together...

----------


## MHP369

Abraham achante/Apante peravum

----------


## firecrown

> elder son arinjondu allalo sacrifice cheyyunnathu... abraham kallamparanjondu kondupoyathalle? maathravalla ishmael poyi veroru jaathiye undaakki ennathil appuram bibleil onnum parayunnumilla... bible prakaaram, daivathinte koode nadanna aalaanu abraham... kadalpurathe manaltharikalpole, akaashathile nakshatrangal pole ennaan saadhikkaatha athrem makaleyumkondu abrahamine anugrahikum ennu daivam vagdhaanam nalki... 100 vayassu kazhinjittum athu nadanilla... ennittum abraham daivathil vishwasichu... daivam sherikkum udheshichathu, coming generationsne kurichaanu... aadya manushyan adam aayirunnenkilum manushyavargathe adaaminte santhathikal ennu parayaarilla... kaaranam adam daivam paranjathu anusarichilla... ellaamkondu aadyathe utthamapurushan abraham aayirunnu... athukondu abrahaminte santhathikal ennu parayapedunnu... ee padathinu bible-maayitto athile abrahamumaayitto enthelum bandham kaanum ennu thonnunnilla... lokathu evide manushyarundo avideyelam ee kadha sambhavikaam enna reethiyil oru title... sherikkum abrahaminekaal cinemakku cherunnathu isahaakinte santhathikal aanu... randu makalu, randu reethi... loyalty and betrayal go together...


abraham is the founding father of israel...so abraham's descendants means jews...a serial killer who is killing off jews  :Laughing: ...possible since haneef adeni is a serial killer specialist....also recently a lot of malayalam films are exploring jewish characters

----------


## Helwin

> 2 getup undu....churuttu valichu nilkuna look akum first look


.eh..apo ketta pole abrahaum derickum ikka thananalle..

----------


## SachinMammookka

mattulla centres inum oppam 
Calicut single screens il ninnu 1+ crore um Kochi multis il ninnu 1.5+ crore um TVM Aries ninnu 1+ crore um kooode nedunne oru vijayamakatte Abraham ennu aagrahikkunnu

----------


## Oruvan1

> mattulla centres inum oppam 
> Calicut single screens il ninnu 1+ crore um Kochi multis il ninnu 1.5+ crore um TVM Aries ninnu 1+ crore um kooode nedunne oru vijayamakatte Abraham ennu aagrahikkunnu


Parole aa range collection verum. 
I bet on that

----------


## SachinMammookka

> Parole aa range collection verum. 
> I bet on that


Good to hear, hope it reaches to that level.....

----------


## MamBlr

I thought that is more of an off beat movie !!!!
u serious?




> Parole aa range collection verum. 
> I bet on that

----------


## bilal john

> abraham is the founding father of israel...so abraham's descendants means jews...a serial killer who is killing off jews ...possible since haneef adeni is a serial killer specialist....also recently a lot of malayalam films are exploring jewish characters


Abraham's descendants includes Israelites as well as Arabs.Israelites through ishaq and  Arabs through ishmael

----------


## firecrown

> Abraham's descendants includes Israelites as well as Arabs.Israelites through ishaq and  Arabs through ishmael


that's right...but since a lot of jews in kochi, chilappol angottu katha pokan chance undu

----------


## Jamesfanboy

> that's right...but since a lot of jews in kochi, chilappol angottu katha pokan chance undu


last edho articile il kande there's just 26 Jews left in Kochi na

----------


## Jamesfanboy

> Hmm.....
> 'Abrahaminte' santhathikal aayathukondu ninghal paranjhathupole mootha makante sacrifice aakam.
> 'Ibrahiminte' santhathikal aayirunnuvenkil randamathe makan aanu sacrifice cheyyunnathu. 
> Just a difference of A and I, isn't it?


random same ale. 

Abraham is Hebrew/Christian version of the name. While Ibrahim is the Arabic version. 

anyway Ibrahim alathakondu it's not in a Muslim setup

----------


## firecrown

> last edho articile il kande there's just 26 Jews left in Kochi na


they reproduce and have kids and grandkids...maybe spread to different parts of india

----------


## frincekjoseph

Shooting thudangiyille??

----------


## PunchHaaji

> 'Abrahaminte Santhathikal' ennathu biblical characters -inte reference vechanenkil story line ingane vallathum aavumo?
> 
> _2 makkal, from two mothers, maybe younger illegal.
> _*Elder son will have to do some big sacrifice for father at some point of time,*_ which will be the crux of the_ film.


In Biblical version, elder son didn't do any sacrifice. Abraham tried sacrificing his own son and God prevented him seeing his faith.

----------


## Jamesfanboy

> they reproduce and have kids and grandkids...maybe spread to different parts of india


they all went to Israel man lol 
a good majority of them moved between 1948 and the 70s

----------


## firecrown

> they all went to Israel man lol 
> a good majority of them moved between 1948 and the 70s


but we can fictionalize that a lot of them exist....in adam joan, prithvi married a jew girl and had a kid....i am thinking this may based on a neo-nazi serial killer who kills people with a jewish background

----------


## Jamesfanboy

> but we can fictionalize that a lot of them exist....*in adam joan, prithvi married a jew girl and had a kid*....i am thinking this may based on a neo-nazi serial killer who kills people with a jewish background


that part was so unrealistic. lol
that whole film was bogus

----------


## firecrown

> that part was so unrealistic. lol
> that whole film was bogus


the satanic cult needed a kid with jewish blood....i thought that was a good plot element

----------


## Jamesfanboy

> the satanic cult needed a kid with jewish blood....i thought that was a good plot element


Jewish girl enna... Satan nu chicken biriyani pole ano? lol 

something like a pedophilia ring would have been a better concept to go with

----------


## firecrown

> Jewish girl enna... Satan nu chicken biriyani pole ano? lol 
> 
> something like a pedophilia ring would have been a better concept to go with


do as satan says...if he asks for jewish girl, give him jewish girl...no questions asked  :Laughing: 

btw, i thought the reasons for why the cult needed prithvi's daughter are well told in the film

----------


## Don David

As far as I know ,the above discussed plot has no similarities with the original script .This is somewhat very different ,said to be a thriller genre includes the family relations like love,lust,emotions etc...!!

Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk

----------


## twist369

> As far as I know ,the above discussed plot has no similarities with the original script .This is somewhat very different ,said to be a thriller genre includes the family relations like love,lust,emotions etc...!!
> 
> Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


Ikka beard get uplaano

----------


## kevin

ikka aano abRam..

----------


## Amjad Kodungallur

Ivide High Level Discussion aanallo. Nammak pattiya level onnum ille  :Vandivittu:

----------


## KeralaVarma

*e aduthenganum first look pratheekshikkamo*

----------


## udaips

> Ivide High Level Discussion aanallo. Nammak pattiya level onnum ille


Ennaal pinne bro... namukku nammude levelil discuss cheyyaam...

Kalarikkal tharavaattil Abraham-inu 3 makkal... moothavan police, randamathavanu business, ilayavan oru thallippoli college kumaran... Ithil randaman kollappedunnu... sahacharyathelivukal vechu mootha makan ilayavane arrest cheyyunnu... pinneed sathyam anveshichu kandupidikkunnu... Climax twist enthanennu vechaal Abraham thanneyanu kuttavaali... enganendu...enganendu???  :Superman:

----------


## Amjad Kodungallur

> Ennaal pinne bro... namukku nammude levelil discuss cheyyaam...
> 
> Kalarikkal tharavaattil Abraham-inu 3 makkal... moothavan police, randamathavanu business, ilayavan oru thallippoli college kumaran... Ithil randaman kollappedunnu... sahacharyathelivukal vechu mootha makan ilayavane arrest cheyyunnu... pinneed sathyam anveshichu kandupidikkunnu... Climax twist enthanennu vechaal Abraham thanneyanu kuttavaali... enganendu...enganendu???


Kadha Kollam But Gumm Illa. Kurachu Koodi Emotional aaki edkanam.

----------


## udaips

> Kadha Kollam But Gumm Illa. Kurachu Koodi Emotional aaki edkanam.


Ennaal climax angottu extend cheythekkam... Achan makane kollunnathu thettidharanayude purathaanu... yadharthathil makan-te business partner aayirunnu villain... Achan chettane kollunnathu kaanunna aniyan, svayam thelivukal srishttichu kuttam elukkukayaayirunnu... ellaam manassilakkiya Police chettan budhiparamaayi aa business partnere kudukkunnu... avasanam kallarayil mezhukuthiri kathichu Abraham-um sheshikkunna santhathikalum slow motionil thirinju nadakkumbol...shubham... (ithinidayil Amma, marumakkal thudangi sthree kadhapathrangale aavashyathinu cherthu kooduthal emotional aakkaam)..  :Very Happy:

----------


## Amjad Kodungallur

> Ennaal climax angottu extend cheythekkam... Achan makane kollunnathu thettidharanayude purathaanu... yadharthathil makan-te business partner aayirunnu villain... Achan chettane kollunnathu kaanunna aniyan, svayam thelivukal srishttichu kuttam elukkukayaayirunnu... ellaam manassilakkiya Police chettan budhiparamaayi aa business partnere kudukkunnu... avasanam kallarayil mezhukuthiri kathichu Abraham-um sheshikkunna santhathikalum slow motionil thirinju nadakkumbol...shubham... (ithinidayil Amma, marumakkal thudangi sthree kadhapathrangale aavashyathinu cherthu kooduthal emotional aakkaam)..


Kollam but haneef script kurach koodi stylish aaknde

----------


## Mike

Ithinte location pics onum kanane illalo..

TGF shoot ayirunapo daily oro locations pics kandirnnu...

Ayhraku secret ayitana shoot???

----------


## SachinMammookka

> Ennaal climax angottu extend cheythekkam... Achan makane kollunnathu thettidharanayude purathaanu... yadharthathil makan-te business partner aayirunnu villain... Achan chettane kollunnathu kaanunna aniyan, svayam thelivukal srishttichu kuttam elukkukayaayirunnu... ellaam manassilakkiya Police chettan budhiparamaayi aa business partnere kudukkunnu... avasanam kallarayil mezhukuthiri kathichu Abraham-um sheshikkunna santhathikalum slow motionil thirinju nadakkumbol...shubham... (ithinidayil Amma, marumakkal thudangi sthree kadhapathrangale aavashyathinu cherthu kooduthal emotional aakkaam)..


Ingane public aayi post cheyyandayirunnu... naale mikkavarum ithu cinema aayi kaanum  :Vandivittu:

----------


## Sajil K R

Sent from my Lenovo A6020a40 using Tapatalk

----------


## ACHOOTTY

Oru kauravar look aavum ithil mammootty

----------


## Kannadi

Eee movie yepattyy news onnum varunnillallooo
Shootting thudangiyoo....
Ikka join cheythoooo
Any update plz...

Sent from my SM-G610F using Tapatalk

----------


## Akhil krishnan

> Eee movie yepattyy news onnum varunnillallooo
> Shootting thudangiyoo....
> Ikka join cheythoooo
> Any update plz...
> 
> Sent from my SM-G610F using Tapatalk


Shooting Progressing Now.. Eyeing For A Ramzan Release.. Ikka Has Joined The Shoot..

Sent from my ZUK Z1 using Tapatalk

----------


## Mammooka fan

Innu marraige party ik vanna mammooka luk kidu
Soo athayrkum alle ee film inte luk

----------


## Kannadi

> Shooting Progressing Now.. Eyeing For A Ramzan Release.. Ikka Has Joined The Shoot..
> 
> Sent from my ZUK Z1 using Tapatalk


Hmm ok....
But news onnum varunnillaaaa

Sent from my SM-G610F using Tapatalk

----------


## Naradhan

> *Jewish girl enna... Satan nu chicken biriyani pole ano?* lol 
> 
> something like a pedophilia ring would have been a better concept to go with


Deivathinte swantham janatha aanu jews .... Athaanu Satanu ithra thaalparyam ... Deivam avare rekshikkaan aayittaanu Jesus-ne vittaathu .... St. Thomas keralathil vannathu polum jewsinu vendiyaanennu oru gossip undu ... In case you don't know ...  :Read:

----------


## Perumthachan

> Deivathinte swantham janatha aanu jews .... Athaanu Satanu ithra thaalparyam ... Deivam avare rekshikkaan aayittaanu Jesus-ne vittaathu .... St. Thomas keralathil vannathu polum jewsinu vendiyaanennu oru gossip undu ... In case you don't know ...


ennittu jesus ivide undaayirunna full time avarude rituals, traditions, leaders, priests - ellaareyum kuttam parayuka aayirunallo main parupadi... 
jesus was a jew... he pointed out the faults with it... he was given the name 'christ' but he never propagated a religion except belief in one god... 
after his death and resurrection, his followers (known as christians) took his teachings to different corners... 
deivathinte swantham makane krooshil ettiyavar engane deivathinte swantham janatha aavum?

----------


## Louise Pothen

> Eee movie yepattyy news onnum varunnillallooo
> Shootting thudangiyoo....
> Ikka join cheythoooo
> Any update plz...
> 
> Sent from my SM-G610F using Tapatalk


IKKA joiu chythu oru fight sequence shootum kainnju

----------


## Kannadi

> IKKA joiu chythu oru fight sequence shootum kainnju


Kiduveeeeee

Sent from my SM-G610F using Tapatalk

----------


## Jamesfanboy

> Deivathinte swantham janatha aanu jews .... Athaanu Satanu ithra thaalparyam ... Deivam avare rekshikkaan aayittaanu Jesus-ne vittaathu .... St. Thomas keralathil vannathu polum jewsinu vendiyaanennu oru gossip undu ... In case you don't know ...


Good thing Isreal/US never heard of this movie. Or they would have nuked the producers of this movie out! :D

----------


## Jamesfanboy

> *Deivathinte swantham janatha aanu jews .... Athaanu Satanu ithra thaalparyam ... Deivam avare rekshikkaan aayittaanu Jesus-ne vittaathu .*... St. Thomas keralathil vannathu polum jewsinu vendiyaanennu oru gossip undu ... In case you don't know ...


Judaism rejects Christ as their Messiah. They are still waiting for a Messiah. 

Christianity is the religion of the Gentiles

----------


## Jamesfanboy

> *Deivathinte swantham janatha aanu jews* .... Athaanu Satanu ithra thaalparyam ... Deivam avare rekshikkaan aayittaanu Jesus-ne vittaathu .... St. Thomas keralathil vannathu polum jewsinu vendiyaanennu oru gossip undu ... In case you don't know ...


correct. they are the most powerful and influential ppl of the world. 

http://www.aish.com/jw/me/Jews_Muslims__Power.html

----------


## Varghese Valavil

> ennittu jesus ivide undaayirunna full time avarude rituals, traditions, leaders, priests - ellaareyum kuttam parayuka aayirunallo main parupadi... 
> jesus was a jew... he pointed out the faults with it... he was given the name 'christ' but he never propagated a religion except belief in one god... 
> after his death and resurrection, his followers (known as christians) took his teachings to different corners... 
> *deivathinte swantham makane krooshil ettiyavar engane deivathinte swantham janatha aavum?*



Who ever rejected God's plan of salvation is not counted as Abraham's children. All Jews are physically children of Abraham but not eternally.  The salvation message was preached to Jews first. Who ever rejected was not counted. Then the disciples started to spread to gentiles. 
*Who is God's Children*I speak the truth in Christ?I am not lying, my conscience confirms it through the Holy Spirit?*2* I have great sorrow and unceasing anguish in my heart.*3* For I could wish that I myself were cursed and cut off from Christ for the sake of my people, those of my own race,*4* the people of Israel. Theirs is the adoption to son ship; theirs the divine glory, the covenants, the receiving of the law, the temple worship and the promises.*5* Theirs are the patriarchs, and from them is traced the human ancestry of the Messiah, who is God over all, forever praised![a]Amen.

It is not as though God?s word had failed. F*or not all who are descended from Israel are Israel*.*7* Nor because they are his descendants are they all Abraham?s children. On the contrary, ?It is through Isaac that your offspring will be reckoned.?[b]*8* *In other words, it is not the children by physical descent who are God?s children, but it is the children of the promise who are regarded as Abraham?s offspring.*

*If you read Romans 11.. there is a prophecy about future of Israel. All* remnant*of Israel will be saved. *

----------


## Perumthachan

> Who ever rejected God's plan of salvation is not counted as Abraham's children. All Jews are physically children of Abraham but not eternally.  The salvation message was preached to Jews first. Who ever rejected was not counted. Then the disciples started to spread to gentiles. *Who is God's Children* I speak the truth in Christ?I am not lying, my conscience confirms it through the Holy Spirit?*2* I have great sorrow and unceasing anguish in my heart.*3* For I could wish that I myself were cursed and cut off from Christ for the sake of my people, those of my own race,*4* the people of Israel. Theirs is the adoption to son ship; theirs the divine glory, the covenants, the receiving of the law, the temple worship and the promises.*5* Theirs are the patriarchs, and from them is traced the human ancestry of the Messiah, who is God over all, forever praised![a]Amen. It is not as though God?s word had failed. F*or not all who are descended from Israel are Israel*.*7* Nor because they are his descendants are they all Abraham?s children. On the contrary, ?It is through Isaac that your offspring will be reckoned.?[b]*8* *In other words, it is not the children by physical descent who are God?s children, but it is the children of the promise who are regarded as Abraham?s offspring.* *If you read Romans 11.. there is a prophecy about future of Israel. All* remnant*of Israel will be saved. *


enthavaa parayaan udeshiche...

----------


## Varghese Valavil

> enthavaa parayaan udeshiche...


nigalude chodyathinte utharam

----------


## Akhil krishnan

Exclusive Still From Abhraham  :Cheerleader: 

Ikkaa  :Cheerleader:

----------


## Perumthachan

> nigalude chodyathinte utharam


ente chodyathinulla uttharam athil ullaathaayittu enikku thonniyilla....

----------


## firecrown

heavy title aayippoyi....bujikale kondu muttan discussion okke nadathippichu..

oduvil etho oru plamoottil avarachanteyum makkaludeyum katha aayirikkum  :Laughing:

----------


## Jamesfanboy

> Who ever rejected God's plan of salvation is not counted as Abraham's children. All Jews are physically children of Abraham but not eternally.  The salvation message was preached to Jews first. Who ever rejected was not counted. Then the disciples started to spread to gentiles. 
> *Who is God's Children*
> 
> I speak the truth in Christ?I am not lying, my conscience confirms it through the Holy Spirit?*2* I have great sorrow and unceasing anguish in my heart.*3* For I could wish that I myself were cursed and cut off from Christ for the sake of my people, those of my own race,*4* the people of Israel. Theirs is the adoption to son ship; theirs the divine glory, the covenants, the receiving of the law, the temple worship and the promises.*5* Theirs are the patriarchs, and from them is traced the human ancestry of the Messiah, who is God over all, forever praised![a]Amen.
> 
> It is not as though God?s word had failed. F*or not all who are descended from Israel are Israel*.*7* Nor because they are his descendants are they all Abraham?s children. On the contrary, ?It is through Isaac that your offspring will be reckoned.?[b]*8* *In other words, it is not the children by physical descent who are God?s children, but it is the children of the promise who are regarded as Abraham?s offspring.*
> 
> *If you read Romans 11.. there is a prophecy about future of Israel. All* remnant*of Israel will be saved. *




the problem w the 3 Abrahamic religions is that...  Judaism rejects Christianity and Islam. Christianity accepts Judaism and considers their Torah to be the Old Testament (1st part of Bible), but they reject Islam. And Islam accepts both Judaism and Christianity to be partially right, as they consider Jews and Christians to be "People of the Book", but ultimately they believe Prophet Muhammad's path to be the right one.

----------


## Varghese Valavil

> ente chodyathinulla uttharam athil ullaathaayittu enikku thonniyilla....


*deivathinte swantham makane krooshil ettiyavar engane deivathinte swantham janatha aavum?

Above chodyathinu ulla bibilical uthram athanu.. complete aayittu parayanel Genesis thottu thudaganam*  :Popcorn:

----------


## Perumthachan

> deivathinte swantham makane krooshil ettiyavar engane deivathinte swantham janatha aavum? Above chodyathinu ulla bibilical uthram athanu.. complete aayittu parayanel Genesis thottu thudaganam


constantinople chakravarthi old testament enthinaa bibleil cherthathennu ariyaathilla, alle?

----------


## Tigerbasskool

> Exclusive Still From Abhraham 
> 
> Ikkaa 
> 
> Sent from my ZUK Z1 using Tapatalk


climax shot ....suspense revealed ...she is a man  :Laughing:

----------


## Mammooka fan

Kidu luk analo
Ithin nthayalum hype kittum samadhnm ayi

----------


## shawncollin

*Mammootty suggested Anson Paul to play his brother in Abrahaminte Santhathikal!*

----------


## udaips

> Exclusive Still From Abhraham 
> 
> Ikkaa


Valare samadhanaparamaayi dubmaash cheyuunna pillere vedivechidunna Ikka...  :Scooter:

----------


## Tigerbasskool

> Valare samadhanaparamaayi dubmaash cheyuunna pillere vedivechidunna Ikka...


onnu ponam hey ...aviru feminist gel aaanu  :Laughing:

----------


## Rajamaanikyam

> *Mammootty suggested Anson Paul to play his brother in Abrahaminte Santhathikal!*


Ente ponno oru rakshayumillallo...

----------


## Devarajan Master

> random same ale. 
> 
> Abraham is Hebrew/Christian version of the name. While Ibrahim is the Arabic version. 
> 
> anyway Ibrahim alathakondu it's not in a Muslim setup


Mootha makante sacrifice enna Bangaloreante post nte reply ayirunnu ente post.
Whatever it is, nice to see some interesting discussions here, which ultimately would have no relation to the movie!

----------


## Don David

> Mootha makante sacrifice enna Bangaloreante post nte reply ayirunnu ente post.
> Whatever it is, nice to see some interesting discussions here, which ultimately would have no relation to the movie!


Exactly - The discussion is not at all related to the film or it's content in it !!! 

Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk

----------


## Mike

.

----------


## twist369

> .


Hair style entho pole

----------


## moovybuf

> *Mammootty suggested Anson Paul to play his brother in Abrahaminte Santhathikal!*


ee lookum, aa photoyil ulla mamootyum thammil oru bantham illalo...

----------


## aak

> ee lookum, aa photoyil ulla mamootyum thammil oru bantham illalo...


karanam ee look fanmade aanu

----------


## BOSCO

Nte auntiyude veetil ithinte half day shoot undayrnu...2 pm vare paranja shoot 12 mani ayappozhekkum teernnu..atum makbool salmante kidilan scenes..atum palathum otta take kondu teerthu..director kidu anenna parayunne..well planned...expecting good movie from the director..Hope for the best

----------


## Malik

> Nte auntiyude veetil ithinte half day shoot undayrnu...2 pm vare paranja shoot 12 mani ayappozhekkum teernnu..atum makbool salmante kidilan scenes..atum palathum otta take kondu teerthu..director kidu anenna parayunne..well planned...expecting good movie from the director..Hope for the best


Ayyo ee paazhu ithilum undo.Ivanteyokke thozhilurappu aano Ikka movies

----------


## KeralaVarma

evide aayirunnu shoot .ekmil thane aayirunno


> Nte auntiyude veetil ithinte half day shoot undayrnu...2 pm vare paranja shoot 12 mani ayappozhekkum teernnu..atum makbool salmante kidilan scenes..atum palathum otta take kondu teerthu..director kidu anenna parayunne..well planned...expecting good movie from the director..Hope for the best

----------


## Naradhan

> Judaism rejects Christ as their Messiah. They are still waiting for a Messiah. 
> 
> Christianity is the religion of the Gentiles


Jews reject cheythotte ... Pakshe christians believe cheyyunnathu CHrist avare rekshikkan aayittaanu vannathennaanu ... Ee parable athine patti aanennaanu parayunne..

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Parabl...ked_Husbandmen

----------


## BOSCO

> evide aayirunnu shoot .ekmil thane aayirunno


Ekm.pachalam

----------


## Varghese Valavil

> Jews reject cheythotte ... Pakshe christians believe cheyyunnathu CHrist avare rekshikkan aayittaanu vannathennaanu ... Ee parable athine patti aanennaanu parayunne..
> 
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Parabl...ked_Husbandmen


Not all rejected.. the first century believers of Jesus were Jews.. then faith spread to other sects... per biblical prophesies Jews will recognize Christ as their savior on his second coming. One sign of that prophecy which was fulfilled in 1948. Rebirth of Israel after 2 millenniums.

Currently there are 3 major sects of Jews (also many smaller branches). Orthodox Jews (traditional), Messianic Jews (believes Jesus as Messiah), Secular Jews

----------


## dr ms

When this is going to rlz.
Juliy/august????
Anyone knows??

Sent from my A1601 using Tapatalk

----------


## Don David

> When this is going to rlz.
> Juliy/august????
> Anyone knows??
> 
> Sent from my A1601 using Tapatalk


Ramzan release !! 

Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk

----------


## KeralaVarma

*vishu release ethanu*

----------


## BangaloreaN

> *vishu release ethanu*


parole ..........

----------


## Amjad Kodungallur

> parole ..........


Parole March 31st

----------


## BangaloreaN

> Parole March 31st



athu thanneyanu Vishu release.
ippol March last muthalulla releases ellam Vishu releases aanu.
Ithavana April 14/15 valiya release onnum kanilla, Enthiran2 April 28 undenkil.

----------


## Amjad Kodungallur

> athu thanneyanu Vishu release.
> ippol March last muthalulla releases ellam Vishu releases aanu.
> Ithavana April 14/15 valiya release onnum kanilla, Enthiran2 April 28 undenkil.


Uncle march mid/April Mid aan Planning

----------


## PunchHaaji

> Uncle march mid/April Mid aan Planning


Uncle is family subject with comedy and senti, better release it during vishu...

----------


## BangaloreaN

> Uncle march mid/April Mid aan Planning


Mid March ennanu update kandathu, 2 weeks before Parole. Uncle polathe padathinu 2 weeks mathi.

----------


## Amjad Kodungallur

> Mid March ennanu update kandathu, 2 weeks before Parole. Uncle polathe padathinu 2 weeks mathi.


As Of Now March 16 Aan

----------


## BangaloreaN

> As Of Now March 16 Aan


Yes.
March 16 Uncle, March 30 Parole.

Peranbu probably May month (no guarantee).
Abraham June 14 or 15 (Ramzan).

----------


## Amjad Kodungallur

> Yes.
> March 16 Uncle, March 30 Parole.
> 
> Peranbu probably May month (no guarantee).
> Abraham June 14 or 15 (Ramzan).


May 10 Nomb Thudangille. So chances are Less For may release.

----------


## BangaloreaN

> May 10 Nomb Thudangille. So chances are Less For may release.



Peranbu release nirnnayikkuka Tamil nadu theatres availability aavum. Ithu polathe cheriya padam okke off-season-il aavum varika.

Pinne director-kku ethokkeyo film festivals-il padam odikkanamennu parayunnundu.
ini ippol release 2019 ayalum adbhuthamilla.

----------


## Amjad Kodungallur

> Peranbu release nirnnayikkuka Tamil nadu theatres availability aavum. Ithu polathe cheriya padam okke off-season-il aavum varika.
> 
> Pinne director-kku ethokkeyo film festivals-il padam odikkanamennu parayunnundu.
> ini ippol release 2019 ayalum adbhuthamilla.


Thenappan aan Producer. TN release Onnum athikam Prashnam indavilla. Ingerk nalla hold ullathalle. 

Cannesil Okke Apply cheyan sremikanindenn paranj kettu.

----------


## roshy

> Mid March ennanu update kandathu, 2 weeks before Parole. Uncle polathe padathinu 2 weeks mathi.


anghine kochaakkalle? shutter pole oru vijayam kittaan chance und.

----------


## BangaloreaN

> anghine kochaakkalle? shutter pole oru vijayam kittaan chance und.


ee parayunna Shutter aake odiyathu 3K shows anennu koode ormikkanam.
Shutter athra low budget film ayathu kondu vallathum kitti ennallathe theatre run vechu onnumalla.

----------


## roshy

> ee parayunna Shutter aake odiyathu 3K shows anennu koode ormikkanam.
> Shutter athra low budget film ayathu kondu vallathum kitti ennallathe theatre run vechu onnumalla.


annu no.of  releasing theatres kuravu alle?
50days padam  odiyittubndennaanu orma.....
nhaan kanda knnur little kavitha yile matinee show 
okke nalla status undaayirunnu......
uncle fans kai vittaalum family acceptence kittaan chance undu....
mulitplex-il nalla collection kittiyekkum,if they are marketing well.

----------


## Abin thomas

> ee parayunna Shutter aake odiyathu 3K shows anennu koode ormikkanam.
> Shutter athra low budget film ayathu kondu vallathum kitti ennallathe theatre run vechu onnumalla.


Shutter filminu oru nalla perund.athu pole nalla peru kelpikunna oru padam akate uncle.streetlights boxofficil purakil anelum cheethaperu kelpikilla quality wise.so continuos athyavashyam quality maintain cheyunna films vannal varan pokunna abrahaminu oke oru nalla pull kodukan sahayikum.

----------


## BangaloreaN

> Shutter filminu oru nalla perund.athu pole nalla peru kelpikunna oru padam akate uncle.streetlights boxofficil purakil anelum cheethaperu kelpikilla quality wise.so continuos athyavashyam quality maintain cheyunna films vannal varan pokunna abrahaminu oke oru nalla pull kodukan sahayikum.


ithanu sheriyaya nilapadu, pakshe ivide kurepperkku athu thalayil kerunnillallo.
Streetlights 50 kodi eduthilla, Uncle enkilum 50 kodi edukkumo ennokkeyanu avarude nottam.
uncle irangumpolum padathinte quality-il kooduthal ivide kurekkerrku seats-inteyum bikes-inteyum ennam aavum pradhanam.

----------


## Mike

uncle oke 50C pratheekshikunnavan thalakku olam indavilla.... expect a quality one... athu mathram anu agraham... Parole vacation release ayondu Vishu vare nalla status kittum... allel athum Uncle um street light oke pole ayene... .. 

Abraham Initial edkum... Baki ellam pakka positive WOM pole erikkum.... 







> ithanu sheriyaya nilapadu, pakshe ivide kurepperkku athu thalayil kerunnillallo.
> Streetlights 50 kodi eduthilla, Uncle enkilum 50 kodi edukkumo ennokkeyanu avarude nottam.
> uncle irangumpolum padathinte quality-il kooduthal ivide kurekkerrku seats-inteyum bikes-inteyum ennam aavum pradhanam.

----------


## Raja Sha

shooting theerarayallo
Ennittum look onnum ithuvare purathu vannillallo
Subjectinekkurichum arkkum oru ideayumilla..

----------


## Mike

shoot theernitilla....

Mamamkam 20 Days shoot kazhinju IKKA veendum ithil join cheyum ennu kandu...

someone should confirm this ... @Don David @Manoj Bhai @Inspector Balram




> shooting theerarayallo
> Ennittum look onnum ithuvare purathu vannillallo
> Subjectinekkurichum arkkum oru ideayumilla..

----------


## Rangeela

AS varum Ellam seriyakum!

----------


## Raja Sha

> AS varum Ellam seriyakum!


Avasanam Ass akathirunnal mathi :Bheeman:

----------


## Raja Sha

Ithinte shooting site stills onnu polum purathu vannillallo..
Oru achanum makanum doublerole manakkunnundu..

----------


## Rangeela

> Avasanam Ass akathirunnal mathi


Enkil UNDA varum Ellam seriyakum

----------


## Tigerbasskool

> Enkil UNDA varum Ellam seriyakum

----------


## aashiq1

Achedin aanawale hain

----------


## Phantom 369

Official Page 👉 https://www.facebook.com/AbrahaminteSanthathikalMovie/

----------


## Thomachayan



----------


## Mike

koode ullathu araa... Syamaprasad enganum anooo ??





>

----------


## Oruvan1

> koode ullathu araa... Syamaprasad enganum anooo ??


Abhinayikkaan vannathaanel okay.

----------


## Thomachayan

> Abhinayikkaan vannathaanel okay.


Machaa ore kadal✌🏻✌🏻👌👌👌



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Thomachayan

> koode ullathu araa... Syamaprasad enganum anooo ??


Yes syamannan👍👍✌🏻✌🏻✌🏻


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Antonio

Ore Kadal was good one
Mammookka Meera Jasmine Remyakrishna...
Nalla Padam thanne

----------


## Oruvan1

> Machaa ore kadal✌🏻✌🏻👌👌👌
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Ore kadalokke kidu aanu.. one of my fav .

But entho ippo kurachoode promising projects aanu vendath

----------


## SachinMammookka

> Abhinayikkaan vannathaanel okay.





> Machaa ore kadal✌✌
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk





> Ore kadalokke kidu aanu.. one of my fav .
> 
> But entho ippo kurachoode promising projects aanu vendath



Shyamaprasad movie okke varatte, nalla promising one aanu... ore kadal is a great movie.... Mammokka and Meera malsarichu abhinayiche padam.... 
really eager to see such movies from Mammoooka the legend

----------


## jimmy

> koode ullathu araa... Syamaprasad enganum anooo ??


ithilum police ? UNDA YILUM POLICE THANNEYALLE?

----------


## Akhil krishnan

@mammukka#VintageVolvo#AbrahaminteSanthathikal

----------


## The wrong one

> @mammukka#VintageVolvo#AbrahaminteSanthathikal


👌👌

Sent from my SM-T231 using Tapatalk

----------


## Raja Sha

Mammoottiye iniyum police veshathil kanan valiya avesham onnumilla..
Ippol athu frequently avarthikkunnu..
Avarthanam theerchayayum maduppu undakkum

----------


## Rajamaanikyam

But Abrahaaminte Santhathikal and Unda polikkum....

----------


## Don David

> Avarthanam theerchayayum maduppu undakkum




Maranhirikkunnavan theerchayayum Maanyanaahirikkum 

Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk

----------


## maryland

> Maranhirikkunnavan theerchayayum Maanyanaahirikkum 
> 
> Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


ithu @renjuus-ne uddheshichaano..?  :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## maryland

> Shyamaprasad movie okke varatte, nalla promising one aanu... ore kadal is a great movie.... Mammokka and Meera malsarichu abhinayiche padam.... 
> really eager to see such movies from Mammoooka the legend


18 takes okke eduthaanu oru scene oppikkunnathu ennu orkkanam... :Read:

----------


## moovybuf

പണ്ടൊരു vintage റേഞ്ച് റോവർ വന്നിരുന്നു   :Laughing:

----------


## Tigerbasskool

> പണ്ടൊരു vintage റേഞ്ച് റോവർ വന്നിരുന്നു


 :Biggrin:   :Biggrin:   :Biggrin:

----------


## Akhil krishnan

#Kaniha.@mammukka 's #AbrahaminteSanthathikal location pic.

----------


## Akhil krishnan

@mammukka & #KalabhavanShajohn

----------


## Tigerbasskool

> #Kaniha.@mammukka 's #AbrahaminteSanthathikal location pic.


 :bounce:   :bounce:   :bounce:

----------


## Oruvan1

> @mammukka & #KalabhavanShajohn


#SimplicityLevel - inginathe hashtag vannu thudangiyo ?

----------


## sudeepdayal

> #SimplicityLevel - inginathe hashtag vannu thudangiyo ?


Mamookka nalla style aayirikkunnu.. athu oru puthiya karyamalla.. ee look police uniformil aakumbo rasamayirikkum.. Nalla kidu hair stylum.. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## maryland

> Mamookka nalla style aayirikkunnu.. athu oru puthiya karyamalla.. ee look police uniformil aakumbo rasamayirikkum.. Nalla kidu hair stylum.. 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


praise the lord fame Joyachayante pole undu... :Swoon:

----------


## kannan

> praise the lord fame Joyachayante pole undu...



Praise the lord  :cheers:  :cheers:  :cheers:

----------


## sudeepdayal

> praise the lord fame Joyachayante pole undu...


Ha ha .. But Meesha kurach katti kooduthala.. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Tigerbasskool

> Mamookka nalla style aayirikkunnu.. athu oru puthiya karyamalla.. ee look police uniformil aakumbo rasamayirikkum.. Nalla kidu hair stylum.. 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


kasaba le polee oru controversial scene ullpeduthenam for feminicies :paru: enaaalee free promotion kittulllu  :Laughing:

----------


## Thomachayan

#Mammukka Latest Click From #AbrahaminteSanthathikal Location

----------


## sudeepdayal

> kasaba le polee oru controversial scene ullpeduthenam for feminicies :paru: enaaalee free promotion kittulllu


Kasaba Rajan Sakaria oru nalla screenplay ulla oru vrithiyulla padathil varanamayirunnu.. Ikkayude oru ugran police role aayirunnu. But aa movie as a whole oru pravashyam polum kandirikan pattatha rangil eduthu vechu Nithin. But futuril kurach experienced aavumbo oru ugran film maker aavum Nithin


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## MALABARI

polannu thallal items aanu makkaleeeeeeeeeeee...uffff ufffffeeeee....

----------


## Manoj

> polannu thallal items aanu makkaleeeeeeeeeeee...uffff ufffffeeeee....


Nee veendum ഇറങ്ങിയോ

----------


## Mike

.....

----------


## kevin

s hareeshnte adam enna bookil chappathile kolapathakam ennoru sambhavam undu. jesusne kandu ennum paranju oru chattambi nannavum, athu jesus alla filmmaker john abraham aanennu vere oruthan...randu changayikal thammil nalla onnantharam adi aavum.. aa oru quirky linel oru padam aayal this will become the talk of the town..

ikkade katti meesha look spaar especially with uniform.

----------


## MALABARI

> Nee veendum ഇറങ്ങിയോ


pinnalla...nammalangu sugikkum angotu  :Yeye:

----------


## MALABARI

saw some exclussive pics of mammookka as deric... terrific pics..first look posters being designing

----------


## Antonio

> .....


No wonder
Ikka films Asianet n Amritha vangoolla
Asianet vangatha kond Kairali kku kittathum illa...
Amritha eattan films full book cheythu.. Amritha wil cover exclusive negative reviews for ikka films...
Mazhavil or Flowers vangiyal und 
Illel ikka n surya tv oru combination aakum

----------


## ACHOOTTY

> polannu thallal items aanu makkaleeeeeeeeeeee...uffff ufffffeeeee....


Ithinu munpu ethayirunnu ingine polaannu thalliyee malbu.

----------


## Mike

......... 
......

----------


## Mike

White..... :vandivittu


> Ithinu munpu ethayirunnu ingine polaannu thalliyee malbu.

----------


## Tigerbasskool

> Ithinu munpu ethayirunnu ingine polaannu thalliyee malbu.


Gangster ...padavum pollanu thalli  :Laughing:

----------


## Don David

😏

Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk

----------


## Kattippalli Pappan

> 😏
> 
> Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


Pandu oru mammootty movie undayirunnu
E Thanutha Veluppan kalathu .P. padmarajante
Athe poleyorennam avumennu thonnunnu

----------


## BangaloreaN

> Gangster ...padavum pollanu thalli


njaan kure promotion cheytha padamarunnu.  :Innocent:

----------


## rajees

> njaan kure promotion cheytha padamarunnu.


verutheyalla 8 nilayil pottiyathu

----------


## yathra

> njaan kure promotion cheytha padamarunnu.


Ngaaa vandi vidu odiyan threadilekk pls promote

----------


## Rajamaanikyam

> Pandu oru mammootty movie undayirunnu
> E Thanutha Veluppan kalathu .P. padmarajante
> Athe poleyorennam avumennu thonnunnu


Ee Thanutha Veluppankaalam class thriller aayirunnu...

----------


## BangaloreaN

> Ngaaa vandi vidu odiyan threadilekk pls promote


appo Mamankam?

----------


## Oruvan1

> No wonder
> Ikka films Asianet n Amritha vangoolla
> Asianet vangatha kond Kairali kku kittathum illa...
> Amritha eattan films full book cheythu.. Amritha wil cover exclusive negative reviews for ikka films...
> Mazhavil or Flowers vangiyal und 
> Illel ikka n surya tv oru combination aakum


Bayankara theories aanallo full  :Hi:

----------


## maryland

> Bayankara theories aanallo full


 @Jo Johnson thottu povum.. :Secret:

----------


## Rajamaanikyam

Adyam varunnathu Odiyanalle.. So Odiyan thanne ayikkotte...

----------


## wayanadan

*ആരാധകരേ ആഘോഷിക്കാം; മമ്മൂട്ടി ചിത്രം അബ്രഹാമിന്റെ സന്തതികള്* തീയറ്ററുകളിലേക്ക്*
http://www.kairalinewsonline.com/2018/03/06/165029.html

[COLOR=rgba(0, 0, 0, 0.15)][/COLOR]


ആരാധകരെ ആഘോഷിക്കാം; മമ്മൂട്ടി ചിത്രം അബ്രഹാമിന്റെ സന്തതികള്* തീയറ്ററുകളിലേക്ക് - Kairalinewsonline.com
KAIRALINEWSONLINE.COM

----------


## Don David

😙

Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk

----------


## Mike

Fake news.. Padam eid release Anu.. 


> *ആരാധകരേ ആഘോഷിക്കാം; മമ്മൂട്ടി ചിത്രം അബ്രഹാമിന്റെ സന്തതികള്* തീയറ്ററുകളിലേക്ക്*
> http://www.kairalinewsonline.com/2018/03/06/165029.html
> 
> [COLOR=rgba(0, 0, 0, 0.15)][/COLOR]
> 
> 
> ആരാധകരെ ആഘോഷിക്കാം; മമ്മൂട്ടി ചിത്രം അബ്രഹാമിന്റെ സന്തതികള്* തീയറ്ററുകളിലേക്ക് - Kairalinewsonline.com
> KAIRALINEWSONLINE.COM

----------


## Antonio

May 15 nu aano??
Appol "parole" -1month-"uncle"-2weeks- "Abraham" ....
Ithano aa line??

----------


## Tigerbasskool

> May 15 nu aano??
> Appol "parole" -1month-"uncle"-2weeks- "Abraham" ....
> Ithano aa line??


as usual...
lalism pole mammoottism  :Wink:

----------


## Don David

Aaro oral oroo masam Ikka padam chothichu !! Ikka masam 2 padam koduthu !! 

Abraham releases on June 15 as eid release !!! 


Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk

----------


## udaips

> Aaro oral oroo masam Ikka padam chothichu !! Ikka masam 2 padam koduthu !! 
> 
> Abraham releases on July 15 as eid release !!! 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


Eid aanenkil June 15 aavande...? July aano padam?

----------


## Don David

> Eid aanenkil June 15 aavande...? July aano padam?


It's mistaken bro !!! 

Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk

----------


## udaips

> It's mistaken bro !!! 
> 
> Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


Appo Abraham vs Neerali... vendaayirunnu... :Scooter:

----------


## Don David

> Appo Abraham vs Neerali... vendaayirunnu...


Neerali 50 cr club and Abraham 30 cr club !!!

Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk

----------


## The wrong one

Loc😍

Sent from my SM-T231 using Tapatalk

----------


## Antonio

Abraham..
Neerali..
Adaaru love...
Kwaadikalde monsoon in June...

----------


## Tigerbasskool

> Abraham..
> Neerali..
> Adaaru love...
> Kwaadikalde monsoon in June...


gup aa kannu urittu kaaanichee kochu kondu pokum  :Laughing:  
venemengil 2 am sthanam 3 am sthanam vendi Bigms nu malsarikaaam  :Read:

----------


## Abin thomas

> No wonder
> Ikka films Asianet n Amritha vangoolla
> Asianet vangatha kond Kairali kku kittathum illa...
> Amritha eattan films full book cheythu.. Amritha wil cover exclusive negative reviews for ikka films...
> Mazhavil or Flowers vangiyal und 
> Illel ikka n surya tv oru combination aakum


Athentha Bhai angane.pullikaran stars,puthanpanam,streetlights oke asianet medichu,tgf Abraham uncle Surya, masterpiece mazhavil medichu.playhouse produce cheytha Ella filmsinu asianet Anu edukunnath.ennitum Bhai parayunnath enik manasilavunnilla.

----------


## BangaloreaN

> Athentha Bhai angane.pullikaran stars,puthanpanam,streetlights oke asianet medichu,tgf Abraham uncle Surya, masterpiece mazhavil medichu.playhouse produce cheytha Ella filmsinu asianet Anu edukunnath.ennitum Bhai parayunnath enik manasilavunnilla.


anger athil politics kettiyathanu, cheap.

----------


## Antonio

> anger athil politics kettiyathanu, cheap.


Ohhhh...sorry
Ellarum kshamichekkane...
Bakki ellarum ivide cheyyunnathil ninnum moshamayippoyi njan cheythe...

----------


## Abin thomas

> Ohhhh...sorry
> Ellarum kshamichekkane...
> Bakki ellarum ivide cheyyunnathil ninnum moshamayippoyi njan cheythe...


Bro Njn ariyan Vendi chodichatha.nt based on any politics.i am not interested in that.

----------


## Antonio

> Bro Njn ariyan Vendi chodichatha.nt based on any politics.i am not interested in that.


No issues bro...Bro onnum paranjillallo...cheers...

----------


## Don David

After release the film will end up as just hit status !! High class areayil ichiri long run kittum !! 

Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk

----------


## Abin thomas

> After release the film will end up as just hit status !! High class areayil ichiri long run kittum !! 
> 
> Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


Content undo padathil oru abv AVG levelil engilum.cltn avide nilkate bhai

----------


## Don David

> Content undo padathil oru abv AVG levelil engilum.cltn avide nilkate bhai


Unnikale Oru kathaparayaam Enna movie pole aanu content !!!! Bayankara content aayille !!!!  Sethu padathil okke content chodhikkunnadh thettalley !!!

Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk

----------


## shivankuty

> Unnikale Oru kathaparayaam Enna movie pole aanu content !!!! Bayankara content aayille !!!!  Sethu padathil okke content chodhikkunnadh thettalley !!!
> 
> Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


Ith blog alla

Sent from my SM-A300F using Tapatalk

----------


## Don David

> Ith blog alla
> 
> Sent from my SM-A300F using Tapatalk


Thread maari poyi

Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk

----------


## Abin thomas

> Unnikale Oru kathaparayaam Enna movie pole aanu content !!!! Bayankara content aayille !!!!  Sethu padathil okke content chodhikkunnadh thettalley !!!
> 
> Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


Bhai abrahaminte karya chodiche.bloginu content undo ennu chodikan enik vattonnumilla :Laughing:  abrahaminte karyam para.

----------


## Don David

> Bhai abrahaminte karya chodiche.bloginu content undo ennu chodikan enik vattonnumilla abrahaminte karyam para.


Derick Abraham has got something very special to tell !!! Surely it has got a genuine content !!! 

But not apt for a eid release !!!

Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk

----------


## Abin thomas

> Derick Abraham has got something very special to tell !!! Surely it has got a genuine content !!! 
> 
> But not apt for a eid release !!!
> 
> Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


Content undo athu mathy.cltnum distributionum oke Varum pole varate.nalla padam kanananam ennanu agraham.

----------


## Phantom 369

> Derick Abraham has got something very special to tell !!! Surely it has got a genuine content !!! 
> 
> But not apt for a eid release !!!
> 
> Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


Then shift it to Onam/Christmas Release 😊

----------


## Abin thomas

@Dondavid Bhai ee padathil aroke abhinayikunnund ennu ariyumo.ikka,Anson,Shajohn,kaniha,I'm vinayan.ivare koodathe any idea.

----------


## shivankuty

> Then shift it to Onam/Christmas Release 😊


Onam blog und

Sent from my SM-A300F using Tapatalk

----------


## Phantom 369

> Derick Abraham has got something very special to tell !!! Surely it has got a genuine content !!! 
> 
> But not apt for a eid release !!!
> 
> Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk





> Onam blog und
> 
> Sent from my SM-A300F using Tapatalk


Appo Christmasnu irakkatte athalle nalath blog kazinju maamaankam long shedule alle abhinayikunath so christmasnu vere Release kanila

----------


## BangaloreaN

> Derick Abraham has got something very special to tell !!! Surely it has got a genuine content !!! 
> 
> But not apt for a eid release !!!
> 
> Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


Abraham ennathu Ibrahim akkiyal apt aavumo?

----------


## Don David

> @Dondavid Bhai ee padathil aroke abhinayikunnund ennu ariyumo.ikka,Anson,Shajohn,kaniha,I'm vinayan.ivare koodathe any idea.


Maqbool  :Vandivittu: 

Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk

----------


## Mike

Kurachu vellam koooti adikkedo  :Doh: 


> Thread maari poyi
> 
> Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk

----------


## BangaloreaN

> Maqbool 
> 
> Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


Appol padam multi starrer  :Band:

----------


## BangaloreaN

> Kurachu vellam koooti adikkedo


Keralathil kadutha jalakshamam enna news onnum kandille.

----------


## Mike

Haaa verthe alla kure divadamayi oro bomb moopar itondu erikunnathu..

Apo Adutha Mazhakalam vare Eni kure vedi ochakal Kellam..




> Keralathil kadutha jalakshamam enna news onnum kandille.

----------


## Akhil krishnan

Shooting Packed Up 




Sent from my ZUK Z1 using Tapatalk

----------


## kannan

> *ആരാധകരേ ആഘോഷിക്കാം; മമ്മൂട്ടി ചിത്രം അബ്രഹാമിന്റെ സന്തതികള്* തീയറ്ററുകളിലേക്ക്*
> http://www.kairalinewsonline.com/2018/03/06/165029.html
> 
> [COLOR=rgba(0, 0, 0, 0.15)][/COLOR]
> 
> 
> ആരാധകരെ ആഘോഷിക്കാം; മമ്മൂട്ടി ചിത്രം അബ്രഹാമിന്റെ സന്തതികള്* തീയറ്ററുകളിലേക്ക് - Kairalinewsonline.com
> KAIRALINEWSONLINE.COM


Eee look Abhrahaam aano ?

----------


## aak



----------


## Phantom 369

> Eee look Abhrahaam aano ?


alla athu fan made annu

----------


## Mike



----------


## MALABARI

ufffffffffffffffff making video oru rakshayum illa  :cheers:

----------


## Antonio

> ufffffffffffffffff making video oru rakshayum illa


Where is it??

----------


## sethuramaiyer

> Where is it??


Malabari annan veruthe ufff paranjitu poyathaairikum..

----------


## Helwin

koode full youth piller aan...athinte oru freshness padathil kaanum...

----------


## SachinMammookka

nalla kidukkan look.... 





>

----------


## samsha22

> Ohhhh...sorry
> Ellarum kshamichekkane...
> Bakki ellarum ivide cheyyunnathil ninnum moshamayippoyi njan cheythe...


 Asianet news and Asianet are different companies.

----------


## loudspeaker

> 



araaa aa sundhari kuttyy.....

----------


## BangaloreaN

pettannu theenna pole.
Ethra divasam ayirunnu shoot?

----------


## Don David

> pettannu theenna pole.
> Ethra divasam ayirunnu shoot?


Jan 7th or 8 th nu engaandu thudangiyathaanu !!! Jan 1 nu aarnnu Pooja !!! More than 40 days eduthu shooting !!! Ikka 2 schedule aayittaanu complete cheythey !! Mamangam 10 days idaykk cheythu !!! 

This movie is the next promising project of Ikka apart from Peranbu (on board projects) .
    Strong content and good making from Shaji padoor will be the highlight !! Moreover this will be a thriller genre which makes the audience tighten their seat belts !!! 

Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk

----------


## Antonio

> Asianet news and Asianet are different companies.


Manassilayilla

----------


## Tigerbasskool

> araaa aa sundhari kuttyy.....



kozhi de kannu ennum kozhikootil thannee  :Doh:

----------


## BangaloreaN

> Jan 7th or 8 th nu engaandu thudangiyathaanu !!! Jan 1 nu aarnnu Pooja !!! More than 40 days eduthu shooting !!! Ikka 2 schedule aayittaanu complete cheythey !! Mamangam 10 days idaykk cheythu !!! 
> 
> This movie is the next promising project of Ikka apart from Peranbu (on board projects) .
>     Strong content and good making from Shaji padoor will be the highlight !! Moreover this will be a thriller genre which makes the audience tighten their seat belts !!! 
> 
> Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


Supporting cast details onnum kettillarunnu.
Mammootty brother aayi cheriya etho oru nadan anenna news mathrame kandollu.

----------


## sankar1992

> Supporting cast details onnum kettillarunnu.
> Mammootty brother aayi cheriya etho oru nadan anenna news mathrame kandollu.


Ith investigation thriller aano ??

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk

----------


## Don David

> Supporting cast details onnum kettillarunnu.
> Mammootty brother aayi cheriya etho oru nadan anenna news mathrame kandollu.


Mammootty ude brother aayi Anson Paul ,Anson te pair aayi Marina John (Redwine),kanikha ,Shajon,Renjipanikar okke aanu main lead !!! 
Pinne Makkukka !!!!  :Vandivittu: 

Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk

----------


## BangaloreaN

> Mammootty ude brother aayi Anson Paul ,Anson te pair aayi Marina John (Redwine),kanikha ,Shajon,Renjipanikar okke aanu main lead !!! 
> Pinne Makkukka !!!! 
> 
> Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


ithokkeyanu pedi, Masterpiece first half enthoru veruppikkal arunnu Maqbool, John, Arjun etc.

----------


## Don David

> ithokkeyanu pedi, Masterpiece first half enthoru veruppikkal arunnu Maqbool, John, Arjun etc.


I think Anson Paul is a talented actor ,he did really well in Solo !! 

Makbool has only 4-5 scenes !! 

Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk

----------


## Abin thomas

> ithokkeyanu pedi, Masterpiece first half enthoru veruppikkal arunnu Maqbool, John, Arjun etc.


Anson paul verupikal ayi thonnitilla

----------


## arjunan

> ithokkeyanu pedi, Masterpiece first half enthoru veruppikkal arunnu Maqbool, John, Arjun etc.


anson is good . not in the league of makkookka

----------


## Tigerbasskool

> anson is good . not in the league of makkookka


athe...anson paul nallee talented actor aanu also very good looking ...hero oriented movies kitttiyal rekshaapedaaan chance undu

----------


## BangaloreaN

> I think Anson Paul is a talented actor ,he did really well in Solo !! 
> 
> Makbool has only 4-5 scenes !! 
> 
> Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


Solo cheriya role arunnu, Oozham nalla bore arunnu.

----------


## BangaloreaN

> anson is good . not in the league of makkookka


SuSu Sudhi polethe cheriya role cheyyam, ithu important role aanu, enthavum ennu nokkam. 
Oozham bore akkiyarunnu.

----------


## sankar1992

> SuSu Sudhi polethe cheriya role cheyyam, ithu important role aanu, enthavum ennu nokkam. 
> Oozham bore akkiyarunnu.


Machane ith investigation story aano ???

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk

----------


## BangaloreaN

> Machane ith investigation story aano ???
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


 @Don David, question passed.

----------


## Don David

> @Don David, question passed.


Poornnamaayum Oru investigation story Alla ,Oru complete thrillerum Alla ,but randum und . Thriller modil aanu story parayunnth !!!

Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk

----------


## twist369

1year of TGF 

Annu Abhraminte first look vannal nannayrnnu😂

----------


## Amjad Kodungallur

> ithokkeyanu pedi, Masterpiece first half enthoru veruppikkal arunnu Maqbool, John, Arjun etc.


Abrahamil Anson Nalla Importance Ulla Role aan. Engane Perform cheyum enn Kandariyendi Irikunnu. Usual Brother Role in Mwood With Much Ego

----------


## BangaloreaN

> 1year of TGF 
> 
> Annu Abhraminte first look vannal nannayrnnu😂


They can release with Parole in theatre.

----------


## Mike

FL onum eppo illa... Next release Uncle erangi kazhinju ariyam FL epo varum , release epozha enokke....





> 1year of TGF 
> 
> Annu Abhraminte first look vannal nannayrnnu

----------


## Mike



----------


## MALABARI

AA FIRST LOOK ONNU IRNAGIYITU VENAM ARUMADIKKAN  :Yeye:

----------


## dr ms

Next 50cr for ikka..

Sent from my A1601 using Tapatalk

----------


## Antonio

> Next 50cr for ikka..
> 
> Sent from my A1601 using Tapatalk


Ikka 100 kwaadi adikkilla ennoru dhwani Ulla pole

----------


## dr ms

> Ikka 100 kwaadi adikkilla ennoru dhwani Ulla pole


100 oonum abrham nokkiyal nadakilla.
50 sure aanu.
First look onn varatta.
Etinta screenshot edutho

It will be 2nd 50cr of ikka.


Sent from my A1601 using Tapatalk

----------


## abraham

Mammooka as deric abraham 

Sent from my SM-J120G using Tapatalk

----------


## twist369

Eni ee filmaanu eka pratheeksha..

At least oru kasaba level enkil kityal mathiyaayrnu

----------


## Antonio

> Eni ee filmaanu eka pratheeksha..
> 
> At least oru kasaba level enkil kityal mathiyaayrnu


Ayyooo
Appoo Parvathy kku ishtappedilla

----------


## mujthaba

Will haneef come again for a rescue ?? Commondraa haneefe..  :Clapping:

----------


## Inspector Balram

Chartings Started:
Ernakulam Kavitha 
Alapuzha Pankaj 
Mavelikara Prathibha 
Pathanamthitta Trinity1
Pathanamthitta Trinity2

----------


## loudspeaker

> Chartings Started:
> Ernakulam Kavitha 
> Alapuzha Pankaj 
> Mavelikara Prathibha 
> Pathanamthitta Trinity1
> Pathanamthitta Trinity2





tvm aries
tvm mot
tvm carnival

----------


## Antonio

Itheppo release??
With uncle???

----------


## Akhil krishnan

> Itheppo release??
> With uncle???


Eid Release Along With Neerali

Sent from my ZUK Z1 using Tapatalk

----------


## Rajamaanikyam

> Eid Release Along With Neerali
> 
> Sent from my ZUK Z1 using Tapatalk


Athu kidukkum...

----------


## dr ms

This movie is gonna shutter the box office.
Oru onnanara kalakk ee movie kallakum.
Haneef again .......

Mamankam/kunjalliyakal antho hope ee mvyod indu.

Antayalum min guaruntee 100% indavum.
Allam nannayi vannal nxt 50cr.

Sent from my A1601 using Tapatalk

----------


## dr ms

Charting allam big theatersil aavatta.
High potential to break
Grt fathers 1st day record...

Sent from my A1601 using Tapatalk

----------


## Oruvan1

> Charting allam big theatersil aavatta.
> High potential to break
> Grt fathers 1st day record...
> 
> Sent from my A1601 using Tapatalk


Njangalude lakshyam Robot 2 aaanu.... 
Polichadkkum

----------


## Rajamaanikyam

> Charting allam big theatersil aavatta.
> High potential to break
> Grt fathers 1st day record...
> 
> Sent from my A1601 using Tapatalk


Abrahamintethu TGF nte poraaymakal marakkunna script aayirikkanam... Ennale initialine shesham padam sustain cheythu oru BB/ATBB range ethu... Hope Shaji Padoor 20years exp nannayi utilize cheyyumennu thonnunnu like Blessy did for Kazhcha...

----------


## Sidharthan

> This movie is gonna shutter the box office.
> Oru onnanara kalakk ee movie kallakum.
> Haneef again .......
> 
> Mamankam/kunjalliyakal antho hope ee mvyod indu.
> 
> Antayalum min guaruntee 100% indavum.
> Allam nannayi vannal nxt 50cr.
> 
> Sent from my A1601 using Tapatalk


 🙄Nxt 50crr

Sent from my Lenovo A7020a48 using Tapatalk

----------


## Sidharthan

> Charting allam big theatersil aavatta.
> High potential to break
> Grt fathers 1st day record...
> 
> Sent from my A1601 using Tapatalk


1st day record is with money spinner..pls correct

Sent from my Lenovo A7020a48 using Tapatalk

----------


## Raja Sha

> 🙄Nxt 50crr
> 
> Sent from my Lenovo A7020a48 using Tapatalk


Ennal potte..
Last 50 Crore..
Please athenkilum angeekarikkanam.. :Namichu:

----------


## Antonio

> 1st day record is with money spinner..pls correct
> 
> Sent from my Lenovo A7020a48 using Tapatalk


Neerali release aakumbol aakum nammal aa Sathyam ariyuka, that Masterpiece has record ( as Villain came, TGF record aarunnu ennum athu Villain break cheythu ennum manassilaya pole)

----------


## Rajamaanikyam

> 1st day record is with money spinner..pls correct
> 
> Sent from my Lenovo A7020a48 using Tapatalk


Thante ella postilum choriyanallo mashe.. Sadharana 4days 20cr aanu parayaru... FKyile aasthaana choriyanulaa vaccancykku vendittu malsarikkuvaanennu thonnunnallodei... :Vandivittu:  :Vandivittu:  :Vandivittu:  :Vandivittu:  :Vandivittu:

----------


## Rajamaanikyam

> Neerali release aakumbol aakum nammal aa Sathyam ariyuka, that Masterpiece has record ( as Villain came, TGF record aarunnu ennum athu Villain break cheythu ennum manassilaya pole)


Athu Ikkaye thanneyaanu uddeshichathu...

----------


## roshy

"4 days 20 cr","money spinner" ee wordsil pullikkaaro kai visham koduthittund😀

----------


## abraham

ഇപ്പൊ ഇറങ്ങുന്ന ഇക്കാ പടങ്ങൾ മോശമാവുമോ എന്നതിനേക്കാൾ ഇക്കയുടെ ഫൈറ്റ് ഉണ്ടാവരുതേ എന്നാണ് പ്രാർത്ഥന... അങ്ങേര് ഈ പ്രായത്തിലും ഇജ്ജാതി ഡെഡിക്കേഷൻ ചെയ്യുമ്പോൾ കുറെ മൊയന്തുകൾ അങ്ങേരെ സൂപ്പർ human ആക്കി ചിത്രീകരിക്കുന്നു... മോഷം ആക്ഷൻ choreography യാണ് ഇന്ന് ഇക്കാ പടം നേരിടുന്ന പ്രധാന വെല്ലുവിളി... ഹനീഫ് ഇനി അതിന് സമ്മതിച്ചു കൊടുക്കാതിരിക്കട്ടെ... Tgf ൽ ആ jumbing സീൻ ഒഴിച്ചാൽ കിടു ആയിരുന്നു.. മമ്മൂക്കയുടെ അവസാനത്തെ കിടിലൻ ഫൈറ്റ് ഇപ്പോളും കസഭയിലെ ഭവാനി ബാർ ഫൈറ്റ് ആയിരുന്നു... Street ലൈറ്റിലേതും കൊള്ളാമായിരുന്നു.... Masterpiece പോലത്തെ ഫൈറ്റ് ആണെങ്കിൽ ഫൈറ്റ് ഇല്ലാതിരിക്കുന്നതാ നല്ലത് .... ഇപ്പൊ മമ്മൂക്ക മൂവികൾ ഡീഗ്രേഡ് ചെയ്യുന്നത് ഫൈറ്റ് ന്റെ ഫോട്ടോസ് ഇട്ട.. 

Sent from my SM-J120G using Tapatalk

----------


## abraham

Location pics 😍😍

Sent from my SM-J120G using Tapatalk

----------


## abraham

Location pics 😍😍

Sent from my SM-J120G using Tapatalk

----------


## aashiq1

> 🙄Nxt 50crr
> 
> Sent from my Lenovo A7020a48 using Tapatalk


1000 cr randamoozham tudangyo?

----------


## Thomachayan



----------


## abraham

14 ന് ഫസ്റ്റ് ലുക്ക് വരുമെന്ന് കേള്ക്കുന്നു.. വരുമോ ?

Sent from my SM-J120G using Tapatalk

----------


## Don David

> 14 ന് ഫസ്റ്റ് ലുക്ക് വരുമെന്ന് കേള്ക്കുന്നു.. വരുമോ ?
> 
> Sent from my SM-J120G using Tapatalk


Varanoo ,varuthaam !!

Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk

----------


## Phantom 369

> ഇപ്പൊ ഇറങ്ങുന്ന ഇക്കാ പടങ്ങൾ മോശമാവുമോ എന്നതിനേക്കാൾ ഇക്കയുടെ ഫൈറ്റ് ഉണ്ടാവരുതേ എന്നാണ് പ്രാർത്ഥന... അങ്ങേര് ഈ പ്രായത്തിലും ഇജ്ജാതി ഡെഡിക്കേഷൻ ചെയ്യുമ്പോൾ കുറെ മൊയന്തുകൾ അങ്ങേരെ സൂപ്പർ human ആക്കി ചിത്രീകരിക്കുന്നു... മോഷം ആക്ഷൻ choreography യാണ് ഇന്ന് ഇക്കാ പടം നേരിടുന്ന പ്രധാന വെല്ലുവിളി... ഹനീഫ് ഇനി അതിന് സമ്മതിച്ചു കൊടുക്കാതിരിക്കട്ടെ... Tgf ൽ ആ jumbing സീൻ ഒഴിച്ചാൽ കിടു ആയിരുന്നു.. മമ്മൂക്കയുടെ അവസാനത്തെ കിടിലൻ ഫൈറ്റ് ഇപ്പോളും കസഭയിലെ ഭവാനി ബാർ ഫൈറ്റ് ആയിരുന്നു... Street ലൈറ്റിലേതും കൊള്ളാമായിരുന്നു.... Masterpiece പോലത്തെ ഫൈറ്റ് ആണെങ്കിൽ ഫൈറ്റ് ഇല്ലാതിരിക്കുന്നതാ നല്ലത് .... ഇപ്പൊ മമ്മൂക്ക മൂവികൾ ഡീഗ്രേഡ് ചെയ്യുന്നത് ഫൈറ്റ് ന്റെ ഫോട്ടോസ് ഇട്ട.. 
> 
> Sent from my SM-J120G using Tapatalk


Masterpiecil Mammookka Nalla effort eduth annu fight okke cheytath but Kathi alpam und athanu prasnam but that's usual in Mass movies..
Masterpiecile thanne Godownile fight nannayirunnu
Pinne Street lights, Parolile 2nd fight okke mikachath thanne.. but atonum Chila oolakal angeekarich tarilaa avar apozhum Tini Tom enn paranju mongikond irikum

----------


## Maryadaraman

Met shaji Chettan yesterday. Have met him earlier during the shoot of Ramaleela...

Ramaleelayile polathe oru item ithilundu.. hope that works out!!

ee padam hit aakendathu ikkayude mattarekalum ikkayude aavashyamanu!! Strictly my opinion!

----------


## King Amal

Report aayitt onnum arinjillae rametta?? 



> Met shaji Chettan yesterday. Have met him earlier during the shoot of Ramaleela...
> 
> Ramaleelayile polathe oru item ithilundu.. hope that works out!!
> 
> ee padam hit aakendathu ikkayude mattarekalum ikkayude aavashyamanu!! Strictly my opinion!

----------


## Akhil krishnan



----------


## moovybuf

> Met shaji Chettan yesterday. Have met him earlier during the shoot of Ramaleela...
> 
> Ramaleelayile polathe oru item ithilundu.. hope that works out!!
> 
> ee padam hit aakendathu ikkayude mattarekalum ikkayude aavashyamanu!! Strictly my opinion!


ee padahtinu entha prathyekatha bhai? ellaa padangalum hit aavendathu aavshyam alle :Confused:

----------


## abraham

Shaji padoor

Sent from my SM-J120G using Tapatalk

----------


## KOBRA

> Met shaji Chettan yesterday. Have met him earlier during the shoot of Ramaleela...
> 
> Ramaleelayile polathe oru item ithilundu.. hope that works out!!
> 
> e*e padam hit aakendathu ikkayude mattarekalum ikkayude aavashyamanu!! Strictly my opinion!*



*Illenkil Ammayil edukillayairikkum   * ** **

----------


## Abin thomas

> Met shaji Chettan yesterday. Have met him earlier during the shoot of Ramaleela...
> 
> Ramaleelayile polathe oru item ithilundu.. hope that works out!!
> 
> ee padam hit aakendathu ikkayude mattarekalum ikkayude aavashyamanu!! Strictly my opinion!


Ikkayude mattarakelum means.manasilayillalo rametta.report vellom undel pm plz.

----------


## Maryadaraman

> ee padahtinu entha prathyekatha bhai? ellaa padangalum hit aavendathu aavshyam alle


Nalla oru plot aanu.. athu kondu paranjatha

----------


## Sidharthan

> "4 days 20 cr","money spinner" ee wordsil pullikkaaro kai visham koduthittund😀


Athe Satyam😂

Sent from my Lenovo A7020a48 using Tapatalk

----------


## Sidharthan

> Thante ella postilum choriyanallo mashe.. Sadharana 4days 20cr aanu parayaru... FKyile aasthaana choriyanulaa vaccancykku vendittu malsarikkuvaanennu thonnunnallodei...


Ella postilum choriyoo😑😑

Sent from my Lenovo A7020a48 using Tapatalk

----------


## Antonio

> Ikkayude mattarakelum means.manasilayillalo rametta.report vellom undel pm plz.


Ikka Wil quit acting if it turns into flop???

----------


## Thevalliparamban

Athinu above avg opinion enkilum vanna ethu mammookka padam aanu flop ayathu? TGF mathram pore example for what he can do if makers do their part well? Even MP, ippo ellavarum valichu keerunna padathinu decent collection vannille? Athu kondu pani ariyavunna director and good script kittiyal, star powerinte karyathil onnum oru doubtum venda.

----------


## Rangeela

> Ikka Wil quit acting if it turns into flop???


 Never, bcoz..Quitter never wins and a winner never quits........

----------


## Rajamaanikyam

> Ella postilum choriyoo
> 
> Sent from my Lenovo A7020a48 using Tapatalk


Ingottu chorinjal thirichu choriyatheyirikkan nammalu MahatmaGandhiyonnumalla.. Ariyille Mannadiyar Kshathriyananu...Kshathriyan...

----------


## abraham

Fan made

Sent from my SM-J120G using Tapatalk

----------


## Tigerbasskool

> Athe Satyam
> 
> Sent from my Lenovo A7020a48 using Tapatalk





onnu maati pidekedey ..  :Laughing:

----------


## MANNADIAR

> Ingottu chorinjal thirichu choriyatheyirikkan nammalu MahatmaGandhiyonnumalla.. Ariyille Mannadiyar Kshathriyananu...Kshathriyan...


Enne vilicho????

----------


## Tigerbasskool

> Never, bcoz..Quitter never wins and a winner never quits........

----------


## Rajamaanikyam

> Enne vilicho????


Oru ormappeduthal maathram aanu uddeshichathu...

----------


## Thomachayan

#AbrahaminteSanthathikal First Look Release On Tommorow At 7 PM

Director ~ Shaji Padoor
Script ~ Haneef Adeni
Producer ~ Goodwill
Distribution ~ Anto Joseph



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## King Amal

Pwoli😍😍😍😍😍😍

----------


## Antonio

> #AbrahaminteSanthathikal First Look Release On Tommorow At 7 PM
> 
> Director ~ Shaji Padoor
> Script ~ Haneef Adeni
> Producer ~ Goodwill
> Distribution ~ Anto Joseph
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Antooooooo
Shabashhhhhh...
Adaaru , Neerali okke veethichedutholum theatres...

----------


## shivankuty

> #AbrahaminteSanthathikal First Look Release On Tommorow At 7 PM
> 
> Director ~ Shaji Padoor
> Script ~ Haneef Adeni
> Producer ~ Goodwill
> Distribution ~ Anto Joseph
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Anto....athilanu pratheesha😅😅😅

Sent from my SM-A300F using Tapatalk

----------


## shivankuty

> Antooooooo
> Shabashhhhhh...
> Adaaru , Neerali okke veethichedutholum theatres...


Neerali aanu adyam release chyunath

Sent from my SM-A300F using Tapatalk

----------


## BangaloreaN

> #AbrahaminteSanthathikal First Look Release On Tommorow At 7 PM
> 
> Director ~ Shaji Padoor
> Script ~ Haneef Adeni
> Producer ~ Goodwill
> Distribution ~ Anto Joseph
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Anto coming to kill Abraham  :Fight1:

----------


## Sajil K R

Katta waiting

Sent from my Lenovo A6020a40 using Tapatalk

----------


## Thomachayan

> Anto coming to kill Abraham


Onnukil prekshakar allenkil ivdathe ikka fans athum allenkil anto!!allenkil  @sivankutty polathe degraders 
Enthayaalum  kola urappaanu..


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## The wrong one

Ithin promotion thudangiyal uncle onnum pinne arum thhirinj nokkilla release vare.... 

Katta waiting for first look.. nale muthal hype varum.. 

Sent from my SM-T231 using Tapatalk

----------


## The wrong one

Collins Leophil an poster designing..Adipoli akum.. 😍😍

Sent from my SM-T231 using Tapatalk

----------


## shivankuty

> Onnukil prekshakar allenkil ivdathe ikka fans athum allenkil anto!!allenkil  @sivankutty polathe degraders 
> Enthayaalum  kola urappaanu..
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Ivde ethra perkarym njnm thomachaynm oru id aanenu😆😆

Sent from my SM-A300F using Tapatalk

----------


## Thomachayan

> Ivde ethra perkarym njnm thomachaynm oru id aanenu😆😆
> 
> Sent from my SM-A300F using Tapatalk






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Rangeela

> Onnukil prekshakar allenkil ivdathe ikka fans athum allenkil anto!!allenkil  @sivankutty polathe degraders 
> Enthayaalum  kola urappaanu..
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Eid Winner!!!

----------


## Rajamaanikyam

> #AbrahaminteSanthathikal First Look Release On Tommorow At 7 PM
> 
> Director ~ Shaji Padoor
> Script ~ Haneef Adeni
> Producer ~ Goodwill
> Distribution ~ Anto Joseph
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Ellam kayyinnu poyi Thomachaya... Anto enna peru maathram mathi.. Ellam theerumaanamaayi...

----------


## Rajamaanikyam

> Ithin promotion thudangiyal uncle onnum pinne arum thhirinj nokkilla release vare.... 
> 
> Katta waiting for first look.. nale muthal hype varum.. 
> 
> Sent from my SM-T231 using Tapatalk


Anto enna peru hype okke kuracholum...

----------


## The wrong one

> Anto enna peru hype okke kuracholum...


Ath releasing timallee.. Ippo enthayalum nale muthal padathin hype varum.. Athurappan.. 😎

Sent from my SM-T231 using Tapatalk

----------


## Mike

Katta waiting for Sreenath Unnikrishnan's  stills ...

Cherukkan ithavanayum njettikkane  :Pray:

----------


## Mike

Thaniku Aa last line avoid cheyarnnu...




> #AbrahaminteSanthathikal First Look Release On Tommorow At 7 PM
> 
> Director ~ Shaji Padoor
> Script ~ Haneef Adeni
> Producer ~ Goodwill
> Distribution ~ Anto Joseph
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## abraham

> Katta waiting for Sreenath Unnikrishnan's  stills ...
> 
> Cherukkan ithavanayum njettikkane


Chekkan nalla baaviyund... Ivan padathil undankil stills kond padathin hype kerum.. Vere onnum avshyam varilla 

Sent from my SM-J120G using Tapatalk

----------


## Mike

Venda Venda... Athikam chirikandaa...

Apurathu neerali indu... 


> Anto....athilanu pratheesha😅😅😅
> 
> Sent from my SM-A300F using Tapatalk

----------


## shivankuty

> Venda Venda... Athikam chirikandaa...
> 
> Apurathu neerali indu...


June 14nu njn sthalam vidum😅😅....

Sent from my SM-A300F using Tapatalk

----------


## Rangeela

> June 14nu njn sthalam vidum....
> 
> Sent from my SM-A300F using Tapatalk


avide pokan? Neerali world wide release aanu.....

----------


## renjuus

> Ivde ethra perkarym njnm thomachaynm oru id aanenu
> 
> Sent from my SM-A300F using Tapatalk


enikkariyaam..njaan aarodum parayillaa.. :Secret:

----------


## shivankuty

> avide pokan? Neerali world wide release aanu.....


Njn zambiyayl pokum @Helwin

Sent from my SM-A300F using Tapatalk

----------


## Antonio

Le theatre owner -(dhanya Ramya Kairali sree)on June 22-. "Nalla padamanu aalum kerunnund, oru  theatre il koode ittotte??"
Le Anto- " ingottonnum panayanda, Adutha week njan vere oru Padam angottu tharum, athum vangi midathirunnonam..pinne venel naale muthal show reduction nadathi 3show aakkikkooloo..."

----------


## Kuttettan

> Athinu above avg opinion enkilum vanna ethu mammookka padam aanu flop ayathu? TGF mathram pore example for what he can do if makers do their part well? Even MP, ippo ellavarum valichu keerunna padathinu decent collection vannille? Athu kondu pani ariyavunna director and good script kittiyal, star powerinte karyathil onnum oru doubtum venda.


Ithre okke aayittum star powerin oru kottavum thattaathe ingane irikaaan karanam aa Villiers thanne MEGASTAR...
Oru nalla script he will come with a bang..just waiting for that...Unanimous opinion Ulla oru Padam..pranchiyettan,big b okke ippo vannirunenkil enn aadhichenne..multi record okke ikkayude kayyil aayenne...
New Delhi,chronic bachelor,sethuramayyar CBI,thommanum makkallum...oru thirich varavinde samayam aayirikkunnu makkallum..just wait and watch

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk

----------


## ALEXI



----------


## Dy johnson



----------


## The wrong one

😍😍Heavy

Sent from my SM-T231 using Tapatalk

----------


## Dy johnson

heavy :Band:  :Band:  :Band:  :Giveup:  :Giveup:

----------


## Mike

pratheeksha tettiyilla.......

 :Band:   :Band:  

Aged Character analla  :Band:  





>

----------


## mayavi

tooooooooooooooooooooooo heavy :Band:  :Band:  :Band:  :Giveup:  :Giveup:

----------


## abraham

Band!!  Kolakolli item ikka aged mass  character aayi kure ayi kanan kothicha onn 

Sent from my SM-J120G using Tapatalk

----------


## mayavi

innu mammootty mayam , parole third time kandu from tvm sree, ippo ithum.

----------


## Antonio

Tooooo good

----------


## arjunan

Kauravar Antony look pole undallo.. padathinte level thaazathe ingane thanne poyaal mathi aayirinnu..

----------


## Malik

Expect cheytha level illa.Ikka ye zoomcheythu nokkenda avastha

----------


## King Amal

Kola mass!!!!

----------


## abraham

Derik abraham.. Band!!
 Appo ikka 2 Getupil 

Sent from my SM-J120G using Tapatalk

----------


## vipi

Good one...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Dasettan

Woow..eni kaathirippinte naalukal

Sent from my SM-G615F using Tapatalk

----------


## ABE

*I* *have hopes on this movie.*

----------


## aashiq1

Another revenge story?

----------


## ABE

> Another revenge story?


Mass movies always has a revenge angle......

----------


## yathra

> Expect cheytha level illa.Ikka ye zoomcheythu nokkenda avastha

----------


## The wrong one

> Expect cheytha level illa.Ikka ye zoomcheythu nokkenda avastha


Athinulla parthivithi avar thanne erakkeettund... DP of official page.. Stylish.. Padoorettante pic okke kandappol aal ithra stylish ayitt pafam pidikkum nn thonniyilla.. 

Sent from my SM-T231 using Tapatalk

----------


## The wrong one

Gun, HM, Aged stylish Look😍
 :Band: band:

Sent from my SM-T231 using Tapatalk

----------


## gldnstar

> 


 :Drum:  :Drum:  :Drum: 

Gangster  anubavam ullathu kondu 3 band adiyil othukkunnu  :Vandivittu:

----------


## King Amal

#Abrahaminte_Santhathikal😎
ഒരേ കയ്യിൽ കുരിശിൽ തീർത്ത ചെയിനും , തോക്കും. ഒന്നു വിശ്വാസത്തിന്റെയും , മറ്റൊന്ന് പ്രതിരോധത്തിന്റെയും ചിഹ്നം.... Deric - Son Of Abraham A Police Story

----------


## wayanadan

*pratheeksha ................*

----------


## mukkuvan

Superb design..... Ingane oru randu item and oru kidu teaser koodi vannaal, first day record thiruthi kurickum again.....

----------


## Mike

Poster kidu.. But fans ne excited akunnathil parajayam ayi thonni..

Ella azhchayum oro first look um. Teaser um trailer um vannathinte gunam..

----------


## Sagar

> Superb design..... Ingane oru randu item and oru kidu teaser koodi vannaal, first day record thiruthi kurickum again.....


Yes...katta waiting..numma thakarkkum..

----------


## Richard

ithu kidukkum..Ikkayudey vamban thirichuvaravu aayirikkum ee film

----------


## kandahassan

ithu kidukkum  :Band:

----------


## Thomachayan

Band band band!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## ACHOOTTY

> ithu kidukkum..Ikkayudey vamban thirichuvaravu aayirikkum ee film


Athinu ikka evide poyi.  Ella masavum padam varunna iniyum 5 varshathekku full booked aaya ikka kku enthu thrichu varavu.

----------


## Mike

........

----------


## kevin

spaar first look...totally exceeded the expectation...script koodi nannayal mathi..

----------


## MALABARI

class mass...kidukachi item  :cheers:

----------


## Raja Sha

> 


Promising first look..
Ithenkilum paazhayi povathirikkatte...

----------


## ALEXI



----------


## ACHOOTTY

Good first look.

Padavum good aavatte

----------


## abraham

Spine chiller എന്നൊക്കെ കേട്ടിരുന്നു ആ genre ഒക്കെ  നേരാവണ്ണം എടുത്താൽ കിടു ആകും.. 

Sent from my SM-J120G using Tapatalk

----------


## Deepu k

First look avesham thonnikuunnilla. 
athu padathil undavette

----------


## Young Mega Star

Adaar firsr look..

----------


## Mammooka fan

Heavy item

----------


## Rangeela

Bold & beautiful!!!

----------


## KOBRA

Fl ennokke paryumbole oru close shot look okke alle vendiyirunnthu.
 ithu oru mathiri long shot akki kalanju

----------


## Mike

Fan Made......

----------


## Mike



----------


## Mike



----------


## Tigerbasskool

ithil aanu nummade hope....fans support undaavum eee padathil 100%....oru teaser koodi ingu vanaal ..intial record ingu porum  :Cool:

----------


## twist369

> Spine chiller എന്നൊക്കെ കേട്ടിരുന്നു ആ genre ഒക്കെ  നേരാവണ്ണം എടുത്താൽ കിടു ആകും.. 
> 
> Sent from my SM-J120G using Tapatalk


Ennu vechal enthuva

----------


## BangaloreaN

> Ennu vechal enthuva


വീണു നടുവൊടിഞ്ഞ പടം :renjuus:

----------


## KOBRA

> *Spine chiller* എന്നൊക്കെ കേട്ടിരുന്നു ആ genre ഒക്കെ  നേരാവണ്ണം എടുത്താൽ കിടു ആകും.. 
> 
> Sent from my SM-J120G using Tapatalk


*Ethu entha anna sadhanam. 
Etharathilulla vere padam undo EG.*

----------


## HighnesS

> വീണു നടുവൊടിഞ്ഞ പടം :renjuus:


Ee threadil athikam varilla Renjuus.pilleru panjikkidum. Uncle threadil kudiyirippaanu.😗


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Tigerbasskool

> *Ethu entha anna sadhanam. 
> Etharathilulla vere padam undo EG.*

----------


## BangaloreaN

> 


Check the last one  :Declare:

----------


## BangaloreaN

> Ee threadil athikam varilla Renjuus.pilleru panjikkidum. Uncle threadil kudiyirippaanu.😗
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


ivide angeru fake urakki kaliyanu.

----------


## abraham

> *Ethu entha anna sadhanam. 
> Etharathilulla vere padam undo EG.*


Seven, identity, memento okke 

Sent from my SM-J120G using Tapatalk

----------


## abraham

Trolls vannu thudangi

Sent from my SM-J120G using Tapatalk

----------


## abraham

> Ennu vechal enthuva


Word meaning ithan

Sent from my SM-J120G using Tapatalk

----------


## Mike



----------


## Mike



----------


## sethuramaiyer

Trolls kollaam  :Laughing:

----------


## Tigerbasskool

trollan maaru konnu kolaavilikaanelloo  :Laughing:  ithinu munpe kasaba aayirinnu mam movie trollan maaru ettu eduthethu free promotion  :Read:

----------


## abraham

Heavy trolls and free promotion

Sent from my SM-J120G using Tapatalk

----------


## Mike

IKKA ithil kurachu trolls share koode cheythal Trollanmarkku eratti avesam avum......

athu mmade medias etedutholum pnne.......

----------


## Mike



----------


## Mike



----------


## udaips

Kollaam.. kidu poster... :Yo:   :Yo:

----------


## Thomachayan

Eid Winner :Drum:  :Drum:

----------


## KOBRA

> Eid Winner


*Appole Neeraliyo ?*

----------


## KOBRA

*Mikkavarum ithinte releasing marum ?*

----------


## sudeepdayal

> 


Ha ha ha this is the best... Polichu..


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Thomachayan

> *Appole Neeraliyo ?*


 :Scooter:  :Scooter:

----------


## KOBRA

> 


*Annan vannam okke kurchu nalla chullanayittu varunna padamille . ningalkonnum oru preetheekshyumille?*

----------


## Maryadaraman

Will come with some updates on Abraham very soon!! First look kidukkan!

----------


## maryland

> Will come with some updates on Abraham very soon!! First look kidukkan!


oru maryaadayumillaatha waiting... :Girl Sigh:

----------


## Thomachayan

> *Annan vannam okke kurchu nalla chullanayittu varunna padamille . ningalkonnum oru preetheekshyumille?*


enikilla bhai...pratheekshayullavr poyi vijayipikkatte athalle heroism.. :Footy:

----------


## abraham

ഇന്ന് കണ്ടതിൽ best 

Sent from my SM-J120G using Tapatalk

----------


## Abin thomas

> Will come with some updates on Abraham very soon!! First look kidukkan!


Detail ayit undel pm plz bhai.

----------


## Mike

Very soon ennu parayumpo ennu ayikotte...

Nalathekku akandaa... 


> Will come with some updates on Abraham very soon!! First look kidukkan!

----------


## abraham

> Will come with some updates on Abraham very soon!! First look kidukkan!


 Ivide idunnillenkil Enikkum onn pm cheyy

Sent from my SM-J120G using Tapatalk

----------


## Sajil K R

Sent from my Lenovo A6020a40 using Tapatalk

----------


## maryland

> Sent from my Lenovo A6020a40 using Tapatalk


BILAL JOHN KURISHINKAL, DAVID NAINAN....NOW ERICK ABRAHAM.... :Band:

----------


## Sajil K R

> BILAL JOHN KURISHINKAL, DAVID NAINAN....NOW ERICK ABRAHAM....


Derick  Abraham

Sent from my Lenovo A6020a40 using Tapatalk

----------


## dr ms

> Will come with some updates on Abraham very soon!! First look kidukkan!


????

Sent from my A1601 using Tapatalk

----------


## dr ms

> Will come with some updates on Abraham very soon!! First look kidukkan!


Antalum ee mvyia patti ariyamangil parayuu. ..june 15thin aanangil exam vera preponed cheyanam ann agrahikkunnu only for this movie.

Antalum hope vaykamo

Sent from my A1601 using Tapatalk

----------


## Mike

Maryadaraman 

Update PlZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZz




> Will come with some updates on Abraham very soon!! First look kidukkan!

----------


## Maryadaraman

Release June 15 alle?? Goodwill aanu marketing shokam aanu avarude

----------


## Maryadaraman

> Maryadaraman 
> 
> Update PlZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZz


Padam kidukkum... Ramaleela reference okke undallo...

----------


## Antonio

> Release June 15 alle?? Goodwill aanu marketing shokam aanu avarude


Ikka friend aaya aa Kottayam kaaran gundus Alle?? Jobi or something???

----------


## twist369

> Will come with some updates on Abraham very soon!! First look kidukkan!


Update evda bro?

----------


## Maryadaraman

> Ikka friend aaya aa Kottayam kaaran gundus Alle?? Jobi or something???


Athu thanne captain producer

----------


## Maryadaraman

> Antalum ee mvyia patti ariyamangil parayuu. ..june 15thin aanangil exam vera preponed cheyanam ann agrahikkunnu only for this movie.
> 
> Antalum hope vaykamo
> 
> Sent from my A1601 using Tapatalk


June 15th thanneya release

----------


## Maryadaraman

> Update evda bro?


Njan parayam kurachu time tha...

----------


## wayanadan

:Band:   :Band:

----------


## KOBRA

Itinte karym enthuvayi?

----------


## Manoj

> Itinte karym enthuvayi?


Ramzanu theerumanam aakki tharaam

----------


## Antonio

June 15 after the Neerali pidutham on June 14...with the Adaaru love...
My story???

----------


## kandahassan

> June 15 after the Neerali pidutham on June 14...with the Adaaru love...
> My story???


adaar love okke postponed cheythu to september .

----------


## Antonio

> adaar love okke postponed cheythu to september .


Ohhh
Appo Eid okke teaser il mathre ulloo alle

----------


## Akhil krishnan

> June 15 after the Neerali pidutham on June 14...with the Adaaru love...
> My story???


My Story Und.. And Kaala Too... Adaar Love Sept Release

Sent from my ZUK Z1 using Tapatalk

----------


## Akhil krishnan

> Ohhh
> Appo Eid okke teaser il mathre ulloo alle


padam reshoot cheyukayalle..athu kondanu sept release

Sent from my ZUK Z1 using Tapatalk

----------


## Antonio

> My Story Und.. And Kaala Too... Adaar Love Sept Release
> 
> Sent from my ZUK Z1 using Tapatalk


Kaala 7th nu vannu 14th kettukettikkolum

----------


## maryland

SoA
Sons of Abraham... :Clap:

----------


## King Amal

Ithrem tym pore?? 😋😋😋



> Njan parayam kurachu time tha...

----------


## anupkerb1

> My Story Und.. And Kaala Too... Adaar Love Sept Release
> 
> Sent from my ZUK Z1 using Tapatalk


Kaala 2nd day thottu shift ayi kolum

----------


## Mammooka fan

> My Story Und.. And Kaala Too... Adaar Love Sept Release
> 
> Sent from my ZUK Z1 using Tapatalk


Neerali and Abraham positive review vanna my story ik pani akum onamathe pani kitti irikuvaa athin

----------


## The wrong one

> Neerali and Abraham positive review vanna my story ik pani akum onamathe pani kitti irikuvaa athin


My story nalla positive review vannale rakshapedooo... 

Sent from my SM-T231 using Tapatalk

----------


## Abin thomas

> My story nalla positive review vannale rakshapedooo... 
> 
> Sent from my SM-T231 using Tapatalk


Its a sure flop.parvathy ulla kondalla parayane.anganeyulla slow paced films odan pada.vimanam oke kandille.allel mayanadhi pole oke undel rekshapedum.

----------


## The wrong one

> Its a sure flop.parvathy ulla kondalla parayane.anganeyulla slow paced films odan pada.vimanam oke kandille.allel mayanadhi pole oke undel rekshapedum.


Mayanadhi slow pace ayittum boxofficil mikachu ninnu ennath albudhapeduthunna karyaman.. Sadharana anganeyulla movies okke Dvd release kazhinj ellarum nalla movie ayirunnu parayara pathiv...Ashiq Abuvinte makingum avar randu perudem abhinayavum nannayirunnu...

But my story onnum aa level ethillann aa pattum postersum kandappoye manassilayi.. So athonnum abrahmino neeralikko oru bheeshani avilla

Sent from my SM-T231 using Tapatalk

----------


## Abin thomas

> Mayanadhi slow pace ayittum boxofficil mikachu ninnu ennath albudhapeduthunna karyaman.. Sadharana anganeyulla movies okke Dvd release kazhinj ellarum nalla movie ayirunnu parayara pathiv...Ashiq Abuvinte makingum avar randu perudem abhinayavum nannayirunnu...
> 
> But my story onnum aa level ethillann aa pattum postersum kandappoye manassilayi.. So athonnum abrahmino neeralikko oru bheeshani avilla
> 
> Sent from my SM-T231 using Tapatalk


Mayanadhi buget kuravarunnu.pinne valiya vijayam ayillelum hit status kiti.my story athyavashyam budget ulla film anu.

Sent from my Redmi Note 5 Pro using Tapatalk

----------


## The wrong one

Eid releasil ettavum pratheekshayulla movie.. Abraham
 :Band:  :Drum: 

Sent from my SM-T231 using Tapatalk

----------


## Antonio

My story aa pattukal okke enna over expression aanu...
Pinne Parayan pattoolla, Parvathy act cheythakond, content undakum ennu thonnunnu..

----------


## The wrong one

> My story aa pattukal okke enna over expression aanu...
> Pinne Parayan pattoolla, Parvathy act cheythakond, content undakum ennu thonnunnu..


Shankar rama krishnan alle script

Sent from my SM-T231 using Tapatalk

----------


## abraham

Band.. !!

Sent from my SM-J120G using Tapatalk

----------


## The wrong one

> Band.. !!
> 
> Sent from my SM-J120G using Tapatalk


 :Band: 

Ini promotion koode vannal thakarkkum 😍😍

Sent from my SM-T231 using Tapatalk

----------


## abraham

അങ്കിൾ ന്റെ വിജയം ഫാന്സുകാരെ ഒന്ന് boost ചെയ്തു അബ്രഹാമിന്റെ അത് ഗുണം ചെയ്യും.. അങ്കിൾ കൂടി കൈവിട്ടിരുന്നെങ്കിൽ ഫാന്സുകാര്ക്ക് പോലും അടുത്ത പടം പ്രൊമോട്ട് ചെയ്യാൻ മടുപ്പ് വന്നേനെ... ഇപ്പൊ എല്ലാരും happy

Sent from my SM-J120G using Tapatalk

----------


## King Amal

Terra mega giga mass.. An ultimate Megastar smaashh.. 



> Band.. !!
> 
> Sent from my SM-J120G using Tapatalk

----------


## shaniq mon

> Terra mega giga mass.. An ultimate Megastar smaashh..


ഈ joby ഏതാ ?

----------


## roshy

> അങ്കിൾ ന്റെ വിജയം ഫാന്സുകാരെ ഒന്ന് boost ചെയ്തു അബ്രഹാമിന്റെ അത് ഗുണം ചെയ്യും.. അങ്കിൾ കൂടി കൈവിട്ടിരുന്നെങ്കിൽ ഫാന്സുകാര്ക്ക് പോലും അടുത്ത പടം പ്രൊമോട്ട് ചെയ്യാൻ മടുപ്പ് വന്നേനെ... ഇപ്പൊ എല്ലാരും happy
> 
> Sent from my SM-J120G using Tapatalk


Producer  MBA okke kazhinja aal aanalle?
athinte mecham onnum promotions-il kaanaarilla pothuve!

----------


## roshy

> ഈ joby ഏതാ ?


producer..........

----------


## shaniq mon

Producer ആയിരുന്നല്ലേ

----------


## Tigerbasskool

Uncle boxoffice il Hit aaye sthithiku nyan parenye pole thanne abraham van intial edukum ...this will collect more than TGF ..record collection sadhyathaa undu ...fans katta support kaaanum 
abraham kazhinyu peranbu aariikum release athum nalle vijayam aakette

----------


## Manoj

Abraham ikkade ഏറ്റവും വലിയ പണം വാരി പടം ആകും

Sent from my Moto G (5) using Tapatalk

----------


## abraham

പേരന്പ് കൂടി റിലീസ് ചെയ്തിട്ട് ആയിരുന്നു ഇതെങ്കിൽ ഒന്നു കൂടി ഫാമിലി സപ്പോർട്ട് കിട്ടിയിരുന്നേനെ... 

Sent from my SM-J120G using Tapatalk

----------


## jordan

Maminte peru ugran. 80'le  fast bowlersinte oru peru pole tonnum , malcom marshall,richard hadlee,dennis lille ennokke paryumpole  oru effect..

----------


## bilal john

> Abraham ikkade ഏറ്റവും വലിയ പണം വാരി പടം ആകുംSent from my Moto G (5) using Tapatalk


Nammade kunjaali nadakkaan valla chanceumundo anna

----------


## abraham

> Maminte peru ugran. 80'le  fast bowlersinte oru peru pole tonnum , malcom marshall,richard hadlee,dennis lille ennokke paryumpole  oru effect..


Padathil mammookante brother ayi act cheyyunnavante name ithupole entho aan

Sent from my SM-J120G using Tapatalk

----------


## roshy

> Abraham ikkade ഏറ്റവും വലിയ പണം വാരി പടം ആകും
> 
> Sent from my Moto G (5) using Tapatalk


Family movie aano?

----------


## Manoj

> Family movie aano?


Memories pole എന്നൊക്കെയാണ് കേട്ടത്

Sent from my Moto G (5) using Tapatalk

----------


## mujthaba

Record breaker on the way ..

----------


## Koya Hayat

Son of sardar polano..

----------


## Tigerbasskool

> Memories pole എന്നൊക്കെയാണ് കേട്ടത്
> 
> Sent from my Moto G (5) using Tapatalk


But this will be more stylish   :Wink:

----------


## moovybuf

> Memories pole എന്നൊക്കെയാണ് കേട്ടത്
> 
> Sent from my Moto G (5) using Tapatalk


TGF pole fashion show and slow motion illaathirunnal mathi.. a proper raw execution of thrillers is what we need...a dileesh pothen in action/ thriller mode...

----------


## Don David

> TGF pole fashion show and slow motion illaathirunnal mathi.. a proper raw execution of thrillers is what we need...a dileesh pothen in action/ thriller mode...


It's a car and mouse play I think!!! 

Sent from my vivo 1723 using Tapatalk

----------


## kandahassan

hi guys got detailed reports from trustable source ...............

----------


## Aivin Alex

> hi guys got detailed reports from trustable source ...............


Pm cbeyamo? 

Sent from my BLN-L22 using Tapatalk

----------


## kandahassan

> Pm cbeyamo? 
> 
> Sent from my BLN-L22 using Tapatalk


sure ................

----------


## kandahassan

2 superstars in 1 screen  :Band:

----------


## kandahassan

padam heavy aanu ....................TGF leval or above TGF leval vannitund ..............

----------


## kandahassan

suspense polikkunilla ..............teaser irangumpol ellarkkum manasilaayikkolum  :Clap:

----------


## anupkerb1

> suspense polikkunilla ..............teaser irangumpol ellarkkum manasilaayikkolum


Modi plz .....

----------


## shivankuty

> padam heavy aanu ....................TGF leval or above TGF leval vannitund ..............


Neerali rakshyila

Sent from my P7072G using Tapatalk

----------


## Mammooka fan

> hi guys got detailed reports from trustable source ...............


Pm plzzz plzz plzz

----------


## kandahassan

> Neerali rakshyila
> 
> Sent from my P7072G using Tapatalk


eee pravashyam ikka kappadikkan chance und if they marketed & promoted well .

----------


## abraham

> hi guys got detailed reports from trustable source ...............


Enikkum ashane

Sent from my SM-J120G using Tapatalk

----------


## dr ms

> Pm plzzz plzz plzz


Kitiyo??
Anikkum pm cheyuu

Sent from my A1601 using Tapatalk

----------


## dr ms

> eee pravashyam ikka kappadikkan chance und if they marketed & promoted well .


Pm plzzzz.
Sathyamnoo

Sent from my A1601 using Tapatalk

----------


## abraham

> hi guys got detailed reports from trustable source ...............


Enikkum pm cheyy

Sent from my SM-J120G using Tapatalk

----------


## twist369

Enikkum pm

----------


## King Amal

Macha kittiyal enik koodi frwd



> Enikkum pm

----------


## roshy

> eee pravashyam ikka kappadikkan chance und if they marketed & promoted well .


Aadyamaayonnum allallo😄
PM ponnotte

----------


## sankar1992

> hi guys got detailed reports from trustable source ...............


Bro PM please.

----------


## kandahassan

TGF pole thanne stylish making aanu ...

----------


## Mammooka fan

> TGF pole thanne stylish making aanu ...


Teaser enn verum enn velathum aryuavo

----------


## kandahassan

> Teaser enn verum enn velathum aryuavo


illa ..........may masathil pratheeshikkam or july first week

----------


## abraham

> illa ..........may masathil pratheeshikkam or july first week


appo June 15 n alle release. 

Sent from my SM-J120G using Tapatalk

----------


## kandahassan

> appo June 15 n alle release. 
> 
> Sent from my SM-J120G using Tapatalk


sorry ...june first week ...padam eid nu thanne .....

----------


## kevin

> TGF pole thanne stylish making aanu ...


ikka thaadi vechathil kooduthal oru stylish makingum aa padathinu illayirunnu..it was an amateur cinema.. ikkade cool demeanor saved the  movie. ee padam title okke karanam scriptil stuff undavumennu oru pratheeksha undu..hope for the best.

----------


## LOLan

> ikka thaadi vechathil kooduthal oru stylish makingum aa padathinu illayirunnu..it was an amateur cinema.. ikkade cool demeanor saved the  movie. ee padam title okke karanam scriptil stuff undavumennu oru pratheeksha undu..hope for the best.


Oru nottathil vare M Swag varuthunna aalanu nammude ikka....ikkayk mathram patunna M Swag....! But ath ikkedenn chodich vangan ariyunna / kelpulla director venam....

Abrahaminte santhathikal ath undavumenn pratheekshikkam !!!

----------


## kandahassan

> ikka thaadi vechathil kooduthal oru stylish makingum aa padathinu illayirunnu..it was an amateur cinema.. ikkade cool demeanor saved the  movie. ee padam title okke karanam scriptil stuff undavumennu oru pratheeksha undu..hope for the best.


TGF oru revenge / drama thriller ennu vilikkam but ithoru pakka investigation thrillerum .

----------


## MANNADIAR

> TGF pole thanne stylish making aanu ...


Bro, please pm me too

----------


## Kammaran

> TGF oru revenge / drama thriller ennu vilikkam but ithoru pakka investigation thrillerum .


Bhai..please PM to me.

----------


## gireesh_m

Please PM me also

----------


## King Amal

Bro ikkede ella threadilum vann ith tane aanallo..  



> ikka thaadi vechathil kooduthal oru stylish makingum aa padathinu illayirunnu..it was an amateur cinema.. ikkade cool demeanor saved the  movie. ee padam title okke karanam scriptil stuff undavumennu oru pratheeksha undu..hope for the best.

----------


## kevin

> Bro ikkede ella threadilum vann ith tane aanallo..


nte daivame... aniya tgf was an avg cinema..ikka saved that movie ennau paranjathu..

----------


## moovybuf

> nte daivame... aniya tgf was an avg cinema..ikka saved that movie ennau paranjathu..


Honestly both movie and mammooty were just passable...

----------


## kevin

> Honestly both movie and mammooty were just passable...


true...angerkum valuthayi onnum cheyyanilla...style factor polumilla except the thaadi...pakshe paranjal piller vicharikkum negative comment idukayanennu....ningalku parayam...nammalonnum ippol ikka fan alla haha ..its ok... i will continue posting my views...nokkam.

----------


## Ajnabi

> hi guys got detailed reports from trustable source ...............


_kavisimhame, enikkum oru plate..!!_

----------


## Manoj

Uncle നിർത്തുന്നിടത് ninnu Abraham thudangum

Sent from my Moto G (5) using Tapatalk

----------


## moovybuf

> true...angerkum valuthayi onnum cheyyanilla...style factor polumilla except the thaadi...pakshe paranjal piller vicharikkum negative comment idukayanennu....ningalku parayam...nammalonnum ippol ikka fan alla haha ..its ok... i will continue posting my views...nokkam.


kuttam parayaan patilla bhai...raaghavan normal , nammalu pshyco enn parayunna kanja team alle.. :Biggrin: ..

----------


## kevin

> kuttam parayaan patilla bhai...raaghavan normal , nammalu pshyco enn parayunna kanja team alle....


haha kevin enna peru maati kunjali ennu ittal theerunna prashname ulloo.. ikkapadathinte peru ittal mathi aavum..:)

----------


## Maryadaraman

Abraham vs Ranam.. eid randennam aayi.. eni vere etha main release?

----------


## sankar1992

> Abraham vs Ranam.. eid randennam aayi.. eni vere etha main release?


Neerali ille....

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk

----------


## bilal john

> Abraham vs Ranam.. eid randennam aayi.. eni vere etha main release?


Neerali........

----------


## Maryadaraman

> Neerali ille....
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


Ya ya athu marannu

----------


## shivankuty

> Abraham vs Ranam.. eid randennam aayi.. eni vere etha main release?


My story??

Sent from my P7072G using Tapatalk

----------


## sankar1992

> My story??
> 
> Sent from my P7072G using Tapatalk


Ath mikkavarum TV release aakum like "kadha"

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk

----------


## kevin

abraham neerali and ranam..moonnum action..moonnum kandirikkavunna padangal aanel thee paarum..action padangal ennum kidu thanne aanu nannayal..

----------


## Maryadaraman

> My story??
> 
> Sent from my P7072G using Tapatalk


Ranam thanne eppo postpone cheythu postpone cheythu eid aayi... official aayi update vanno ennariyilla... producer entho financial issues aanu delay reason...

My storyude karyam daivathinariyam...pandu director aayi oru kashapisha vannathu kondu thanne nayakanum kai vittu... 13 kwodi gudha gawa

----------


## shivankuty

> Ranam thanne eppo postpone cheythu postpone cheythu eid aayi... official aayi update vanno ennariyilla... producer entho financial issues aanu delay reason...
> 
> My storyude karyam daivathinariyam...pandu director aayi oru kashapisha vannathu kondu thanne nayakanum kai vittu... 13 kwodi gudha gawa


Ithellam koode ennu kond irakuo ntho...eidnoke ranam irngyal onnum kittan ponila...

Sent from my P7072G using Tapatalk

----------


## ShahSM

> padam heavy aanu ....................TGF leval or above TGF leval vannitund ..............


ഇങ്ങൾടെ TGF റിവ്യൂ (പോസ്റ്റ്) നെഗറ്റീവ് ആയിരുന്നില്ലേ? ഓർമയില്ലാത്തതോണ്ടു ചോദിച്ചതാ 🙏🙏

Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk

----------


## kandahassan

> ഇങ്ങൾടെ TGF റിവ്യൂ (പോസ്റ്റ്) നെഗറ്റീവ് ആയിരുന്നില്ലേ? ഓർമയില്ലാത്തതോണ്ടു ചോദിച്ചതാ 🙏🙏
> 
> Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk


Review onnum negative alla ..last 3-4 yearsinullil irangiya Enikku ettavum ishtapetta mammutti film aanu ...padam 50 crore , 20 crore in 4 days Ennu paranjathine aanu Njan oppose cheythathu ...

----------


## roshy

> Review onnum negative alla ..last 3-4 yearsinullil irangiya Enikku ettavum ishtapetta mammutti film aanu ...padam 50 crore , 20 crore in 4 days Ennu paranjathine aanu Njan oppose cheythathu ...


lalinte kunjali announce hceyyumbol thanne 500 cr pravachikkunnathil kuzhappam illa :Grin:

----------


## PEACE THRU WAR

> TGF oru revenge / drama thriller ennu vilikkam but ithoru pakka investigation thrillerum .


PM the brand u r using.....

----------


## jordan

> Padathil mammookante brother ayi act cheyyunnavante name malcolm abraham... 
> Sathyam para nee atharinitt ittathallle ee post
> 
> Sent from my SM-J120G using Tapatalk


Angane oru brother undel ente ooham tettiyilla, haneef peru mikkathum edukkunth ebony  allell aristrocatsinte surnamil ninnayrikkanam.

----------


## kandahassan

> lalinte kunjali announce hceyyumbol thanne 500 cr pravachikkunnathil kuzhappam illa


He he ....5 languages il venda vidham nalla promotion + nalla quality il padam irakkiyal 500 crore okke sure aanu bhai ....

Chineese il irakkiyal 650 crore okke possible aanu .

----------


## KOBRA

> He he ....5 languages il venda vidham nalla promotion + nalla quality il padam irakkiyal 500 crore okke sure aanu bhai ....
> 
> Chineese il irakkiyal 650 crore okke possible aanu .


ippozathe annete annan chappiya face okke vechu nalla chinees market okke pidikkam

----------


## King Amal

😂😂😂😂😂😂😂😂😂😂😂



> ippozathe annete annan chappiya face okke vechu nalla chinees market okke pidikkam

----------


## kandahassan

> ippozathe annete annan chappiya face okke vechu nalla chinees market okke pidikkam


Annan maathram allallo etho chineese heroine okke undallo so Jackie chane vilichu chineese ?udio launch okke cheythal theeruna prashname ulllu .

----------


## KOBRA

> Annan maathram allallo etho chineese heroine okke undallo so Jackie chane vilichu chineese ?udio launch okke cheythal theeruna prashname ulllu .


 odiyan potiyal theeruna prashname ulllu  :Laughing:

----------


## vickyfire

admins ithu polethe celebrity insulting comments anuvadhaneeyam aano? aanengil namukkum parayaallo.. 


> ippozathe annete annan chappiya face okke vechu nalla chinees market okke pidikkam

----------


## Mike

ningal kurachu matured anennu vijarichu.................  :Vandivittu: 

100C budget....... 100 C not a small amount of money...... athu thanne Antony de marketing strategy anu to get media attention........ and he did it...

pnne 500 C gross enoke parayumpo can u imagine how big it is... our industry has limitations..... so athoke manasilakiyal u will got to know the truth... 

Ofcource it will be a IH/ ATBB if the final product is good..... But not 500C or 1000C....... 









> He he ....5 languages il venda vidham nalla promotion + nalla quality il padam irakkiyal 500 crore okke sure aanu bhai ....
> 
> Chineese il irakkiyal 650 crore okke possible aanu .

----------


## KOBRA

> admins ithu polethe celebrity insulting comments anuvadhaneeyam aano? aanengil namukkum parayaallo..


atinu njan enthu parnaju
ippole the lalinte face chinees facepole alle . clean shave okke chethu vannappole oru chinees look undu. like amir kahan .

----------


## vickyfire

angana parayaam ennu admins parayatte...apol ithinta answer tharaam


> atinu njan enthu parnaju
> ippole the lalinte face chinees facepole alle . clean shave okke chethu vannappole oru chinees look undu. like amir kahan .

----------


## Thevalliparamban

Enno nadakkum ennu parayunna padathe kurichu ippozhe fightum thudangiyo? Randu padavum nadakkattedo. Namukku randum kanamallo. Ennittu pore analysis okke?  

NB: ithu Abraham thread aanu.

----------


## KOBRA

> Enno nadakkum ennu parayunna padathe kurichu ippozhe fightum thudangiyo? Randu padavum nadakkattedo. Namukku randum kanamallo. Ennittu pore analysis okke?


nammlu oru anylysisium chethille

----------


## Thevalliparamban

> nammlu oru anylysisium chethille


ningalu chumma ivide adi koodathe aa uncle threadil chennu 4 page angu marikku. :)

----------


## moovybuf

> *ningal kurachu matured anennu vijarichu........*......... 
> 
> 100C budget....... 100 C not a small amount of money...... athu thanne Antony de marketing strategy anu to get media attention........ and he did it...
> 
> pnne 500 C gross enoke parayumpo can u imagine how big it is... our industry has limitations..... so athoke manasilakiyal u will got to know the truth... 
> 
> Ofcource it will be a IH/ ATBB if the final product is good..... But not 500C or 1000C.......


what r u saying....

----------


## kandahassan

> ningal kurachu matured anennu vijarichu................. 
> 
> 100C budget....... 100 C not a small amount of money...... athu thanne Antony de marketing strategy anu to get media attention........ and he did it...
> 
> pnne 500 C gross enoke parayumpo can u imagine how big it is... our industry has limitations..... so athoke manasilakiyal u will got to know the truth... 
> 
> Ofcource it will be a IH/ ATBB if the final product is good..... But not 500C or 1000C.......


He he ....malayalathinu limitation und ..malayala cinema orikkalum 100 crore kadakkilla Ennu paranja teams aanu palarum ennittenthayi puli murugan vannu pushpam pole 100 crore adichille ...ennittum Ningal padichilla ..kandan matured alla  :Laughing:  

Njan paranjanthu Entha Ningal parayunnathu Entha ...100 kodi mudakki 5 languages il erakkunna marakkar enna Ee filmnu 500 kodi pottential und enna vaadhathil Njan urachu nilkunnu ....am predicting the future you are still living in the present and dreaming the past .

----------


## kandahassan

> what r u saying....


Aanayeyum chandraneyum Oro prekshakar kaanunna Vidham onnu thanne aakanam ennilla ..kanninte Power anusarichu aanayudeyum chandranteyum valippam koodiyum kuranjum varam ...

Aanayanu lokathile ettavum valiya jeevi Ennu vishwasikkunnavar dinoserukleyum neela thimingalatheyum vishwasikunilla ?

----------


## Mike

Well , but we do living in reality  :Laughing: 




> He he ....malayalathinu limitation und ..malayala cinema orikkalum 100 crore kadakkilla Ennu paranja teams aanu palarum ennittenthayi puli murugan vannu pushpam pole 100 crore adichille ...ennittum Ningal padichilla ..kandan matured alla  
> 
> Njan paranjanthu Entha Ningal parayunnathu Entha ...100 kodi mudakki 5 languages il erakkunna marakkar enna Ee filmnu 500 kodi pottential und enna vaadhathil Njan urachu nilkunnu ....am predicting the future you are still living in the present and dreaming the past .

----------


## kandahassan

> Well , but we do living in reality


Kayamkulam kochunniyum , odiyanum  , marakkarum , chundanum randamoozhavum okke irangumpolum thaangal reality il thanne urachu nilkkum Ennu vishwasikkunnu .

----------


## moovybuf

> Aanayeyum chandraneyum Oro prekshakar kaanunna Vidham onnu thanne aakanam ennilla ..kanninte Power anusarichu aanayudeyum chandranteyum valippam koodiyum kuranjum varam ...
> 
> Aanayanu lokathile ettavum valiya jeevi Ennu vishwasikkunnavar dinoserukleyum neela thimingalatheyum vishwasikunilla ?


അണ്ണാനെ കാണിച്ചു , ഇതാണ് ആന എന്ന് പറഞ്ഞു നടക്കുന്നവന്റെ കണ്ണിന്റെ പവർ മനസ്സിലാക്കാൻ വലിയ ബുദ്ധിമുട്ടൊന്നുമില്ല ...


പിന്നെ , തിമിംഗലം    ലോകത്തിലെ  ഏറ്റവും  വലിയ  ജീവി  എന്ന്  വിശ്വസിക്കുന്നവർ  ഒക്കെ , ആനയെ  പുച്ചിക്കുന്നവർ ആവണം  എന്നും  ഇപ്പോൾ  മനസ്സിലായി ... ലോക  മലയാളികൾക്ക്  അങ്ങയെ  പോലെയുള്ള  തത്വ  ചിന്തകന്മാർ  ആണ്  ആവശ്യം ... അപമാന  ഭാരത്തിൽ  നിന്ന്  അവരെയൊക്കെ  രക്ഷിക്കാൻ പിറവിയെടുത്ത   മഹാൻ  അവറുകൾ...

----------


## bilal john

> Kayamkulam kochunniyum , odiyanum  , marakkarum , chundanum randamoozhavum okke irangumpolum thaangal reality il thanne urachu nilkkum Ennu vishwasikkunnu .


Athenthaa kandaa mamankathe ozhivaakkiyathu.loka malayaalikalkku apamaanamennu thaan paranja aal abhinayikkunnathu kondaano

----------


## moovybuf

> Athenthaa kandaa mamankathe ozhivaakkiyathu.loka malayaalikalkku apamaanamennu thaan paranja aal abhinayikkunnathu kondaano


what is the ratio of size between dinausor and elephant? marikar 500 kodi enkil , aanakku ethra kittum??/ solve it  :Engane:

----------


## bilal john

> ningal kurachu matured anennu vijarichu................. 100C budget....... 100 C not a small amount of money...... athu thanne Antony de marketing strategy anu to get media attention........ and he did it...pnne 500 C gross enoke parayumpo can u imagine how big it is... our industry has limitations..... so athoke manasilakiyal u will got to know the truth... Ofcource it will be a IH/ ATBB if the final product is good..... But not 500C or 1000C.......


He he kaandanum maturityum aluvayum mathikkariyum pole und

----------


## kandahassan

> Athenthaa kandaa mamankathe ozhivaakkiyathu.loka malayaalikalkku apamaanamennu thaan paranja aal abhinayikkunnathu kondaano


Maamankam & Ikkade kunjali teaser vannale Enikku personally Gross estimate cheyyan pattullu ..of Course Ithu randum namukku abhimaanikkan kazhiyunna Project aakatte

----------


## kandahassan

> what is the ratio of size between dinausor and elephant? marikar 500 kodi enkil , aanakku ethra kittum??/ solve it


He he ...Njan enthaanu paranjathu ?.Ningal enthaanu parayunnathu 

Aanayeyum chandraneyum randu bimbangaal aayi upamichu oru karyam parayan sramichappol dhee aanayudeyum thimingalathinteyum physical size chodikkunnu  :Laughing:

----------


## kandahassan

> Ethu ethupadam Thathamma Chundan, lalinte puthiya project vallathum ano ?


Jijo punnose - fahad fazil International film ...First IMAX 3D film of india

----------


## bilal john

> Maamankam & Ikkade kunjali teaser vannale Enikku personally Gross estimate cheyyan pattullu ..of Course Ithu randum namukku abhimaanikkan kazhiyunna Project aakatte


Teaser varaatha marakkaarudem chundantem nadakkumonnu polum urappillatha randaamoozhathintem gross enganeyaa kandaa thaangalkku estimate cheythathu

----------


## King Amal

Appo lalinte kunjali teaser irangiya??!!  
500cr gross nn okke kandu.. 



> Maamankam & Ikkade kunjali teaser vannale Enikku personally Gross estimate cheyyan pattullu ..of Course Ithu randum namukku abhimaanikkan kazhiyunna Project aakatte

----------


## bilal john

> what is the ratio of size between dinausor and elephant? marikar 500 kodi enkil , aanakku ethra kittum??/ solve it


He he namukkoru 1:3 yil pidikkaam.thrikaala jnaani aaya kaandan sir sammathichu tharuvo aavo

----------


## Mike

Ingal Estimator ayirunalle....... njan verthe tharkichu......  :Surrender: 




> Maamankam & Ikkade kunjali teaser vannale Enikku personally Gross estimate cheyyan pattullu ..of Course Ithu randum namukku abhimaanikkan kazhiyunna Project aakatte

----------


## moovybuf

> Appo lalinte kunjali teaser irangiya??!!  
> 500cr gross nn okke kandu..


ഒന്നും വിചാരിക്കരുത്... ലോക മലയാളികളെ രക്ഷിക്കണം എന്ന സദുദ്ദേശം മാത്രമേ ഉണ്ടായിരുന്നുള്ളു...

----------


## roshy

> Ingal Estimator ayirunalle....... njan verthe tharkichu......


 Marikkar 100 cr budjet*5=500 cr predict cheythu,mamankam 30 cr budjet, athu vech 150 cr predict cheyyendath aayirunnu,ikka aayathu kond ath 50 cr -il othukki pulli😄

----------


## KOBRA

> ഒന്നും വിചാരിക്കരുത്... ലോക മലയാളികളെ രക്ഷിക്കണം എന്ന സദുദ്ദേശം മാത്രമേ ഉണ്ടായിരുന്നുള്ളു...


 :Ennekollu:   :Ennekollu:

----------


## moovybuf

> Marikkar 100 cr budjet*5=500 cr predict cheythu,mamankam 30 cr budjet, athu vech 150 cr predict cheyyendath aayirunnu,ikka aayathu kond ath 50 cr -il othukki pulli



for mammooty its division man.. not multiplication.. so divide 30/5 = 6 cr... 50 ennathu ariyaandu patiyathaaa

----------


## kandahassan

Ningal enthu venelum paranjolu...Enikku problem illa ...

I am living with my beliefs and facts ...Let us wait & check If my prediction will match with time or not ....

Ningalude vishwasam ningale rakshikkatte ...Ente vishwasam enneyum rakshikkatte ...

Malayala cinema 200 crore ..500 crore ..1000 crore kadannu pokum kaalangal varum ..Innu kaarkichu thuppiyavar annu karpoora deepam thelikkum

----------


## The wrong one

Marakkar kk vere thread ille...Ith abraham an..😶

Sent from my SM-T231 using Tapatalk

----------


## BangaloreaN

> Ningal enthu venelum paranjolu...Enikku problem illa ...
> 
> I am living with my beliefs and facts ...Let us wait & check If my prediction will match with time or not ....
> 
> Ningalude vishwasam ningale rakshikkatte ...Ente vishwasam enneyum rakshikkatte ...
> 
> Malayala cinema 200 crore ..500 crore ..1000 crore kadannu pokum kaalangal varum ..Innu kaarkichu thuppiyavar annu karpoora deepam thelikkum


adhikam ninnal pilleru pachakku katthikkum.

----------


## Thevalliparamban

Ee Derick Abrahaminte aaru aayittu varum kunjaliyum odiyanum chundanum kandanum okke?

----------


## Manoj

ആദ്യം ഒരു സിനിമ മലയാളത്തിൽ നിന്നും മാത്രം 100 cr നേടെട്ടെ, അത് കഴിഞ്ഞ് 500 ഇലേക് പോകാം

Sent from my Moto G (5) using Tapatalk

----------


## sachin

> അണ്ണാനെ കാണിച്ചു , ഇതാണ് ആന എന്ന് പറഞ്ഞു നടക്കുന്നവന്റെ കണ്ണിന്റെ പവർ മനസ്സിലാക്കാൻ വലിയ ബുദ്ധിമുട്ടൊന്നുമില്ല ...
> 
> 
> പിന്നെ , തിമിംഗലം    ലോകത്തിലെ  ഏറ്റവും  വലിയ  ജീവി  എന്ന്  വിശ്വസിക്കുന്നവർ  ഒക്കെ , ആനയെ  പുച്ചിക്കുന്നവർ ആവണം  എന്നും  ഇപ്പോൾ  മനസ്സിലായി ... ലോക  മലയാളികൾക്ക്  അങ്ങയെ  പോലെയുള്ള  തത്വ  ചിന്തകന്മാർ  ആണ്  ആവശ്യം ... അപമാന  ഭാരത്തിൽ  നിന്ന്  അവരെയൊക്കെ  രക്ഷിക്കാൻ പിറവിയെടുത്ത   മഹാൻ  അവറുകൾ...


entammo moovybuf malayalam fontilum kidukkan reply anello i saw u giving reply in kidu english bt malayalam repliesilum puli analle  :Namichu:

----------


## roshy

> entammo moovybuf malayalam fontilum kidukkan reply anello i saw u giving reply in kidu english bt malayalam repliesilum puli analle


Google translation aanu😆

----------


## BangaloreaN

> Google translation aanu😆


Google translation googleinu polum manassilavilla.

----------


## sachin

> Google translation aanu


angane ano  :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## BASH1982

Kandan double stand ulla member alle oru katta ikka hater paranjathayittu kuttiya Mathi
Pulikku revew itta veetammayeyum mvt producereyum fans cheetha vilicha samayathu onnum paranjilla but parvathi issuueil mammootty n fans kuzhappakar
Angane thiranju iranguvanel othiri kanum double stand nilapad

----------


## dr ms

Kandahaasan😅😅😅😅..


50/100cr onumalla
500/1000okka aani
Lavan onum paisakk oru vilayum ellaii😅...

Uncle nalla rvwyum ikkada kunjali on aanu ann kettapam oru cheriya kuru..

Fahadinta padam aaya chandu vera 100cr kitum ann aanu avanta predtn..(conform aano ann polum ariyilla).

Eni atra biggies vannalum avan mammoty/dq mvs 100kadakkum ann parayilla..


Sent from my A1601 using Tapatalk

----------


## dr ms

Box office blw avg power ulla fahadinta padam vera 100cr


Ikkada padam no chance

Athin matram avan teaser venam atra.😅😅😅😅😅😅😅😅😅😅😅😅.



Sent from my A1601 using Tapatalk

----------


## MALABARI

deric abraham teaser soon

----------


## Akhil krishnan

Book My Show il 5th july ennanallo release date koduthirikunne...

----------


## MALABARI

> Book My Show il 5th july ennanallo release date koduthirikunne...


june 15th...............

----------


## Akhil krishnan

> june 15th...............



ok...chelapo neeti vekkum ennu kelkunund

----------


## Antonio

June 15 ille???
BMS sure onnum alla nammade malayalam film nte karyathil...

----------


## Akhil krishnan

> June 15 ille???
> BMS sure onnum alla nammade malayalam film nte karyathil...



world cup season aayath kondu chelapo neeti veekum ennu kelkunund..not sure though..as of now june 15th

----------


## Antonio

[QUOTE=Akhil krishnan;8293057]world cup season aayath kondu chelapo neeti veekum ennu kelkunund..not sure though..as of now june 15th[/QUO

Football aanenkil films nu athrem kozhappamilla lo..
Cricket pole full showtime blocking illallo

----------


## twist369

[QUOTE=Antonio;8293062]


> world cup season aayath kondu chelapo neeti veekum ennu kelkunund..not sure though..as of now june 15th[/QUO
> Football aanenkil films nu athrem kozhappamilla lo
> Cricket pole full showtime blocking illallo


Ath 10 nations matram kalikkunna oola cricket wc..
Ithu FIFA wc 😋🤣

----------


## The wrong one

[QUOTE=Antonio;8293062]


> world cup season aayath kondu chelapo neeti veekum ennu kelkunund..not sure though..as of now june 15th[/QUO
> 
> Football aanenkil films nu athrem kozhappamilla lo..
> Cricket pole full showtime blocking illallo


Parayan pattathilla malabar areayil okke pani kittum chilappol

Sent from my SM-T231 using Tapatalk

----------


## twist369

Ithavana pandathe polu midnight Alla kali..
mikka matchesm ist 5:30 pm thott start cheyyum..
It will definitely affect 1st show and 2nd show..

----------


## Akhil krishnan

[QUOTE=Antonio;8293062]


> world cup season aayath kondu chelapo neeti veekum ennu kelkunund..not sure though..as of now june 15th[/QUO
> 
> Football aanenkil films nu athrem kozhappamilla lo..
> Cricket pole full showtime blocking illallo



nalla pole affect cheyum specially malabar regions..cicket ne kaalum ivde football aanu kooduthal fan following..pinne mikka kalikalum 5.30 or 8.30 okke aanu..first and second show nalla pole affect cheyum..pinne mazha kaalavum...

----------


## The wrong one

15 Eid day alle ann release cheythal initial kittilla bcz ..Ravile enthayalum status kurayum..Night  world cuppum appo neetti vekkunnath an nallath..Pinne mazha koode undel parayanda

Sent from my SM-T231 using Tapatalk

----------


## MALABARI

> ok...chelapo neeti vekkum ennu kelkunund


kala koluthiyal chilappo

----------


## abraham

> 15 Eid day alle ann release cheythal initial kittilla bcz ..Ravile enthayalum status kurayum..Night  world cuppum appo neetti vekkunnath an nallath..Pinne mazha koode undel parayanda
> 
> Sent from my SM-T231 using Tapatalk


June 15 Eid day + friday+ World cup

Athinte karyathilum theerumanam aavum 

Sent from my SM-J120G using Tapatalk

----------


## dr ms

Athumalla 
Anta examum june 15thin aanu
So postponed cheyyanam
Anta aatavum valiya agraham😐😐😐😌😌😌

Sent from my A1601 using Tapatalk

----------


## dr ms

Onam rlz aaki kooda???

Blog pooja rlzum

Sent from my A1601 using Tapatalk

----------


## KeralaVarma

June 15th abru mass😎😎😍😍👯💃💃💃

Sent from my SM-A800I using Tapatalk

----------


## Mike

Chances are there to postpone....

----------


## Manoj

> Chances are there to postpone....


Ningal തന്നെ ഓരോന്ന് പറഞ്ഞുണ്ടക്കി പടം മാറ്റല്ലെ, postpone cheyyu aanel അതവർ parayatte

Sent from my Moto G (5) using Tapatalk

----------


## Maryadaraman

> Chances are there to postpone....


Ethu vare ella... nale parayam

----------


## abraham

> Chances are there to postpone....


Rakshapettu

Sent from my SM-J120G using Tapatalk

----------


## Don David

A well made investigation thriller with a emotional platform which is stylish in making and a seat edge thriller.... Gonna be a massive hit for mammookka!!!  

With uncle, he gets back his family audiences and from Derick Abraham things will change - an era of mammookka will arise again!!!  

Sent from my vivo 1723 using Tapatalk

----------


## roshy

> A well made investigation thriller with a emotional platform which is stylish in making and a seat edge thriller.... Gonna be a massive hit for mammookka!!!  
> 
> With uncle, he gets back his family audiences and from Derick Abraham things will change - an era of mammookka will arise again!!!  
> 
> Sent from my vivo 1723 using Tapatalk


Drishyam okke pole family kayarunna subject aano?

----------


## abraham

> A well made investigation thriller with a emotional platform which is stylish in making and a seat edge thriller.... Gonna be a massive hit for mammookka!!!  
> 
> With uncle, he gets back his family audiences and from Derick Abraham things will change - an era of mammookka will arise again!!!  
> 
> Sent from my vivo 1723 using Tapatalk


Minnichekane 

Sent from my SM-J120G using Tapatalk

----------


## abraham

> A well made investigation thriller with a emotional platform which is stylish in making and a seat edge thriller.... Gonna be a massive hit for mammookka!!!  
> 
> With uncle, he gets back his family audiences and from Derick Abraham things will change - an era of mammookka will arise again!!!  
> 
> Sent from my vivo 1723 using Tapatalk


 പണ്ട് മുടിയൊക്കെ നര ബാധിച്ച ജികെ എന്ന കാരക്ടറുമായി ന്യൂ ഡെൽഹിയിലൂടെ ഒരു മമ്മൂക്ക യുഗത്തിന് തുടക്കമായി 
ഇനി നര വീണ കെ കെ എന്ന  കാരക്ടറുമായി അങ്കിളിലൂടെ ഒരു  പുതിയ മമ്മൂക്ക യുഗത്തിന് തുടക്കമാവട്ടെ.. ചരിത്രം ആവർത്തിക്കട്ടെ 

Sent from my SM-J120G using Tapatalk

----------


## sudeepdayal

> ikka thaadi vechathil kooduthal oru stylish makingum aa padathinu illayirunnu..it was an amateur cinema.. ikkade cool demeanor saved the  movie. ee padam title okke karanam scriptil stuff undavumennu oru pratheeksha undu..hope for the best.


Ithrayum appreciation aa moviek kittiyath innum pidi kittatha karyamaanu.. Abrahaminte karyathil aake pedi Haneef Adeniyude script aanu..


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## sudeepdayal

> A well made investigation thriller with a emotional platform which is stylish in making and a seat edge thriller.... Gonna be a massive hit for mammookka!!!  
> 
> With uncle, he gets back his family audiences and from Derick Abraham things will change - an era of mammookka will arise again!!!  
> 
> Sent from my vivo 1723 using Tapatalk


Ho Romancham.. Chumma polikkum nammal..,


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## sudeepdayal

> Maamankam & Ikkade kunjali teaser vannale Enikku personally Gross estimate cheyyan pattullu ..of Course Ithu randum namukku abhimaanikkan kazhiyunna Project aakatte


Ha ha aliyan ithu nerathe parayende.. Producerodu naale thanne teaser irakkan parayaam.. Ennitt aliyan Gross estimate cheyyunnathin anusarich producer Cash irakkiya mathiyallo. Poda poyi un maamik maavu aattuna velaye paaru.. Kandanu vendi special dialogue from un Annan☺️.. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## kandahassan

> Ha ha aliyan ithu nerathe parayende.. Producerodu naale thanne teaser irakkan parayaam.. Ennitt aliyan Gross estimate cheyyunnathin anusarich producer Cash irakkiya mathiyallo. Poda poyi un maamik maavu aattuna velaye paaru.. Kandanu vendi special dialogue from un Annan☺️.. 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


nee janichathu goa aayalum kumbalangayil aayalum kandanu mayyyyylaaaa .........sudeepinu vendi special dialogue from annan  :Devil2:

----------


## Antonio

@sudeepdayal-bro, Uncle thread il kaanan illallo, Padam kando?

----------


## KOBRA

> Ha ha aliyan ithu nerathe parayende.. Producerodu naale thanne teaser irakkan parayaam.. Ennitt aliyan Gross estimate cheyyunnathin anusarich producer Cash irakkiya mathiyallo.* Poda poyi un maamik maavu aattuna velaye paaru.*. Kandanu vendi special dialogue from un Annan☺️.. 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



*Gundu hasan *

----------


## Don David

100 pages  :Band:  
This gonna be a 1000 page before release for sure!!!  One teaser will makes the wave!!! 

Sent from my vivo 1723 using Tapatalk

----------


## Antonio

> 100 pages  
> This gonna be a 1000 page before release for sure!!!  One teaser will makes the wave!!! 
> 
> Sent from my vivo 1723 using Tapatalk


When will be the teaser?

----------


## sudeepdayal

> @sudeepdayal-bro, Uncle thread il kaanan illallo, Padam kando?


Padam innu kaanum Bro.. ennitt postaam ennu vicharich.. Sharikkum happy aayi Uncle thakarthalle..


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Mike

Release nu eniyum time indallo... pnne Date um confirm avan indu.... so pathukke mathi....

eppo Teaser nte avasyam illa........ FL vanna pole ayi povu eppo erakiyaa....... 

UNCLE thakarkatt eppo.. so ellam kazhiyumpo Teaser vannolum.......





> When will be the teaser?

----------


## Antonio

As of now
Neerali -14th
Abraham Theevandi n Marykutty-15th

----------


## Antonio

> Padam innu kaanum Bro.. ennitt postaam ennu vicharich.. Sharikkum happy aayi Uncle thakarthalle..
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Uncle thakarthath chilarude viswasangale aanu..Flop aakum enna viswasam...
Thakarkkal at the peak..

----------


## King Amal

😎

Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk

----------


## Mammooka fan

> 😎
> 
> Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk


Peranb ann Eid release enn kelkunu
Any true

----------


## Mammooka fan

> 😎
> 
> Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk


Fanz shw onum ille???

----------


## The wrong one

> Fanz shw onum ille???


പടം ത്രില്ലർ ആണേൽ ഫാൻസ് ഷോ ഇല്ലാതിരിക്കുന്നതാ നല്ലത്..

Sent from my SM-T231 using Tapatalk

----------


## Mike

Eid day anu release nkil 09 Am nu fans show vachal occupancy indavilla....... ellarum palliyil povunna time alle.... 

so athayirikkum 11 nu show start cheyunne....

pnne EID release... athu eniyum confirm avan indu..... just wait






> Fanz shw onum ille???

----------


## Don David

Mostly the release will be the after eid !!! 

Sent from my vivo 1723 using Tapatalk

----------


## Don David

> പടം ത്രില്ലർ ആണേൽ ഫാൻസ് ഷോ ഇല്ലാതിരിക്കുന്നതാ നല്ലത്..
> 
> Sent from my SM-T231 using Tapatalk


Yes, of course!!  

Sent from my vivo 1723 using Tapatalk

----------


## Don David

> Peranb ann Eid release enn kelkunu
> Any true


Peranabu will release on the final quarter of the year

Sent from my vivo 1723 using Tapatalk

----------


## abraham

> Eid day anu release nkil 09 Am nu fans show vachal occupancy indavilla....... ellarum palliyil povunna time alle.... 
> 
> so athayirikkum 11 nu show start cheyunne....
> 
> pnne EID release... athu eniyum confirm avan indu..... just wait


അപ്പൊ പിന്നെ ഉച്ചക്ക് പളളി ഇല്ലേ.. ജൂൺ 15 വെള്ളിയാഴ്ച ആൺ 

Sent from my SM-J120G using Tapatalk

----------


## Mike

Friday releases sadharana ullathalle......it does not matter......

Morning shows indel occupancy kurayum enne udheshichullu coz of EID....




> അപ്പൊ പിന്നെ ഉച്ചക്ക് പളളി ഇല്ലേ.. ജൂൺ 15 വെള്ളിയാഴ്ച ആൺ 
> 
> Sent from my SM-J120G using Tapatalk

----------


## The wrong one

> Mostly the release will be the after eid !!! 
> 
> Sent from my vivo 1723 using Tapatalk


Saturday release cheyyendi varum after eid ayondu athyavashyam initial varum athurappan..👍

Sent from my SM-T231 using Tapatalk

----------


## Thevalliparamban

Appo initial nokkiyittu karyamilla lle?

----------


## dr ms

> Mostly the release will be the after eid !!! 
> 
> Sent from my vivo 1723 using Tapatalk


After eid means??
The day after eid or after june?

Sent from my A1601 using Tapatalk

----------


## dr ms

Peranbu kazhinj eth vannal mathi 

Antayalum eth oru min HIT aakan ulla vakupp indu ann thonnu.
Peranbu kooda kazhinj eth erangiyal with double boost aakum with uncle

Sent from my A1601 using Tapatalk

----------


## abraham

> Peranbu kazhinj eth vannal mathi 
> 
> Antayalum eth oru min HIT aakan ulla vakupp indu ann thonnu.
> Peranbu kooda kazhinj eth erangiyal with double boost aakum with uncle
> 
> Sent from my A1601 using Tapatalk


Ninak ban kittiyille.. innalathe  ninte performance kandappo nan karuthi ninakk bun thannu enn. 

Sent from my SM-J120G using Tapatalk

----------


## Don David

> After eid means??
> The day after eid or after june?
> 
> Sent from my A1601 using Tapatalk


The next day after eid !!! Angane kelkunnnu!!  Anyway let them decide on the release date!!!  Sure shot hit anu!!  Day 1 kuravaayalum coming days IL top 1 thudarnnukondirikkan potential  und as per reports!!!  Now uncle ine oru vayikk ethikkaam

Sent from my vivo 1723 using Tapatalk

----------


## dr ms

> Ninak ban kittiyille.. innalathe  ninte performance kandappo nan karuthi ninakk bun thannu enn. 
> 
> Sent from my SM-J120G using Tapatalk


Njan atin abusive lang use cheytilla.

But kurach over aayipoyi(ikkaya paranjappam veruta phonel vaychond erikan thoniyilla)..

Eni paranj ban taralla😁😁

Sent from my A1601 using Tapatalk

----------


## Don David

> Peranbu kazhinj eth vannal mathi 
> 
> Antayalum eth oru min HIT aakan ulla vakupp indu ann thonnu.
> Peranbu kooda kazhinj eth erangiyal with double boost aakum with uncle
> 
> Sent from my A1601 using Tapatalk


Peranbu iniyum onnu Randu festival loose kalikkanund... Adhinu sheshame release undavoo..... Tamilnadu strike karanam Avada the charting schedule okke pending anu  so last quarter nokkiya mathi

Sent from my vivo 1723 using Tapatalk

----------


## Antonio

> Ninak ban kittiyille.. innalathe  ninte performance kandappo nan karuthi ninakk bun thannu enn. 
> 
> Sent from my SM-J120G using Tapatalk


Njanum pedichu
Mmade aniyan out aakumo ennu
Ennayalum avanu onnu koduthallo athu mathi

----------


## Mike

Saturday release anel oru vaaru vaarum..... 

Release date confirm avatte adyam... 




> Appo initial nokkiyittu karyamilla lle?

----------


## Don David

> Saturday release anel oru vaaru vaarum..... 
> 
> Release date confirm avatte adyam...


Release date namukk Saturday kku maattikkam if they are releasing for Eid !! 

Sent from my vivo 1723 using Tapatalk

----------


## abraham

Atleast saterday aakiyal mathiyarnnu

Sent from my SM-J120G using Tapatalk

----------


## Veiwer11

> Release date namukk Saturday kku maattikkam if they are releasing for Eid !! 
> 
> Sent from my vivo 1723 using Tapatalk


Friday Thanne Mathi ann Holiday Alle Annathe Collection Enthinaan kalayunnath...
Rajamanikyam Eid Day release aayirunnu Allenkil 
Thursday Release Cheyyatte

----------


## Raja Sha

> Friday Thanne Mathi ann Holiday Alle Annathe Collection Enthinaan kalayunnath...
> Rajamanikyam Eid Day release aayirunnu Allenkil 
> Thursday Release Cheyyatte


Yes.
Fans show illenkil pinne friday thanneyanu apt.
11am Aakumpol palarum free akumallo..
Holiday ayathukondu allenkilum theateril aalundavum

----------


## Thevalliparamban

Nalla initial edukkan potential ulla padam alle? Friday aanenkil 11 manikke show ullenkil, then saturday or thursday would be better.

----------


## ShawnPaul

Abraham New still.........

----------


## Abin thomas

New poster on 11th may

Sent from my Redmi Note 5 Pro using Tapatalk

----------


## Mike

Ente ponnooo....

Dha dithu mathram mathi.. Initial ingu porum..

 :Band:

----------


## The wrong one

11am thiyyathi irangunna posterin ippo thanne promo... Something Big is on the way😎 :Drum: 

Sent from my SM-T231 using Tapatalk

----------


## DAVID007

> New poster on 11th may
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 5 Pro using Tapatalk


 :Band:  :Drum: 

Kiduveiii...!

Ini ee padathinte hype pidichal kittilla...!

Sent from my SM-G360FY using Tapatalk

----------


## Malik

Kidu item.Ee poster thanne kola item anallo

----------


## The wrong one

> Kidu item.Ee poster thanne kola item anallo


Collins leophil nalla works an ellam..😍

Sent from my SM-T231 using Tapatalk

----------


## Mike

Oru poster indennu ariyikkan vendi vere oru kidu sadhanam..

 :Band:   :Band: 

Ethu vachu thanne hype kerikkolum Eni...

----------


## Antonio

Promising designs..
Ee type item erakki vechu naalu flex ingu vannal initial pushpam pole ingu ponnolum..
Adaaru items...
Kayyele chain with kurishu..ntammoooo

----------


## Iyyer The Great

Next look announcement nu vendi ulla poster thanne kola mass aanallo..kikkidu

----------


## twist369

Abraham and neerali randum orumich irangyaal theatrs split aavumallo..
Solo releasaanel Masterpiece first day record coolayit Abraham pottikkumaayrnnu..

----------


## Abin thomas

> Abraham and neerali randum orumich irangyaal theatrs split aavumallo..
> Solo releasaanel Masterpiece first day record coolayit Abraham pottikkumaayrnnu..


First day cltn paranjulla adi avasanipikenda samayam kazhinju.ipo ath oru extreme levililek poyi bore avunund.kolakolli padam avate.namuk ath celebrate cheyam.padathinte vijayam,ikkayude performance,apreciations,trendsetters ithoke alle celebrate cheyendath.fans ayal aghoshikanam kaliyakanam.but cltn paranjullath ini venda.atleast ee threadil engilum.

----------


## sankarvp

> Abraham New still.........


ഇത് തന്നെ കിടു ആയിട്ടുണ്ട്. 👌

----------


## jimmy

> New poster on 11th may
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 5 Pro using Tapatalk


GREAT FATHER IL MOLUDE KAYYIL THOKK, ITHIL ACHANTE KAYYIL   :Boxing:

----------


## Mammooka fan

Ithu eid release confirm ayoo

----------


## Abin thomas

ഇന്ന് ആദ്യവെള്ളി. എനിക്ക് വിശ്വാസത്തിന്റെ ദിനം, ഞാൻ വിശ്വസിക്കുന്നു. അബ്രഹാമിന്റെ   ഇ സന്തതി വരുന്നത് പൊരുതി നേടാനാണ്, നേടിയെമടങ്ങൂ.... 

Fb official page abraham

----------


## perumal

polichu  :Yeye:  

EID  :Drum:

----------


## wayanadan

*mmale perunnal padam*

----------


## abraham

ആദ്യമായിട്ടാ mammookka പടത്തിന്റെ poster വരുന്നുണ്ട് എന്ന് ഒരാഴ്ച മുൻപ് ഒക്കെ അനൗൺസ് ചെയ്യുന്നത്... 

Sent from my SM-J120G using Tapatalk

----------


## abraham

👌🏻👌🏻

Sent from my SM-J120G using Tapatalk

----------


## sachin

> New poster on 11th may
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 5 Pro using Tapatalk


whhoooo next poster release cheyyanulla poster ijjathi anel next poster ethu level ayirikkum padam minnikane  :Pray:

----------


## frincekjoseph

Entayalum Posters oke kidilokidilam...........

Padavum angine varum ennanu ente prateekhsa..........

Nammude oru production controller ithil work cheyyunnudu Jayan Chettan - aalu mohanlal fananu pakshe aalu paranjathu ithu oru onnu onnara item aanenna.........

----------


## Maryadaraman

June 15!! FDFS locked

----------


## Tigerbasskool

> Promising designs..
> Ee type item erakki vechu naalu flex ingu vannal initial pushpam pole ingu ponnolum..
> Adaaru items...
> Kayyele chain with kurishu..ntammoooo


ithu Trend aaavum 

great father le thaadi n kayilee palliyille  aa konthaa type band okee Trend aayiirnnu

----------


## Tigerbasskool

> Next look announcement nu vendi ulla poster thanne kola mass aanallo..kikkidu


heavy intial aayiirkum  :Clap:

----------


## maryland

> Entayalum Posters oke kidilokidilam...........
> 
> Padavum angine varum ennanu ente prateekhsa..........
> 
> Nammude oru production controller ithil work cheyyunnudu Jayan Chettan - aalu mohanlal fananu pakshe aalu paranjathu ithu oru onnu onnara item aanenna.........


wow xclusive.... :Clap:  :Band:

----------


## Oruvan1

> whhoooo next poster release cheyyanulla poster ijjathi anel next poster ethu level ayirikkum padam minnikane


Mikkavaarum ithinte front facing pic ulla poster aavum. 

Black shirt  :Cheerleader:

----------


## Oruvan1

> Abraham and neerali randum orumich irangyaal theatrs split aavumallo..
> Solo releasaanel Masterpiece first day record coolayit Abraham pottikkumaayrnnu..


Neeraliyude koode thanne iranganam..  :Band:

----------


## Antonio

> Entayalum Posters oke kidilokidilam...........
> 
> Padavum angine varum ennanu ente prateekhsa..........
> 
> Nammude oru production controller ithil work cheyyunnudu Jayan Chettan - aalu mohanlal fananu pakshe aalu paranjathu ithu oru onnu onnara item aanenna.........


Mohanlal fan aano paranjath??
Enthu venel aakaam...Athippo ikka fan aaya aal Lalettan padathe kurichu paranjalum...
Anyway Nallath aavatte

----------


## frincekjoseph

He is our family frined - Jayan Irinjalakuda.

So I can trust him




> Mohanlal fan aano paranjath??
> Enthu venel aakaam...Athippo ikka fan aaya aal Lalettan padathe kurichu paranjalum...
> Anyway Nallath aavatte

----------


## frincekjoseph

Mmm.. Xclusive thanneyaa...




> wow xclusive....

----------


## Abin thomas

> June 15!! FDFS locked


Rametta ithinte report undel pm.ur reports are very trustable.uncle report oke perfect ayi vannu.ithinte kituanel/kitiyengil plz pm.

----------


## thumbikuttan

katta waiting for the movie... oru kidiloski stylish thriller aayirikane....

----------


## Maryadaraman

> Rametta ithinte report undel pm.ur reports are very trustable.uncle report oke perfect ayi vannu.ithinte kituanel/kitiyengil plz pm.


Dairyam aayi poyi kandolu.. you will not regret... suspense ulla movie aanu.. so kadha veruthe kelkanda...serikum ulla feel kittilla kadha arinjondu kandal

BTW shaji udan thanne puthiya padam aayi varunnundu..just wait for the official announcement

----------


## Antonio

> Dairyam aayi poyi kandolu.. you will not regret... suspense ulla movie aanu.. so kadha veruthe kelkanda...serikum ulla feel kittilla kadha arinjondu kandal
> 
> BTW shaji udan thanne puthiya padam aayi varunnundu..just wait for the official announcement


Lalettan aayirikkum..

----------


## udaips

Waiting for a real 'Megastar' movie... Posters ellaam vere level... :Namichu:

----------


## twist369

Hindi dubbing rights 1.9cr poyi ennu onlookersil kandu?
Ullathaano

----------


## abraham

പ്രതീക്ഷ ഉണ്ട്. പക്ഷേ എല്ലാവരുടെയും over confidence കാണുമ്പോ ചെറിയ ഒരു പേടി ഇല്ലാതില്ല.. 


Sent from my SM-J120G using Tapatalk

----------


## abraham

Sent from my SM-J120G using Tapatalk

----------


## dr ms

Uncle anna mvyil njan happy becz cheeta per kelpichilla ann maatramalla nalla oru critical acclaimin saadichu...

But ee mv kurach confidence antukond ann ariyilla(aa title thanna oru punch indu)
Hope it will come up near to my exptn(padam kand kazhinj orupad exptn indarnu prateesicha atra vannilla but ningal dissapoint aakila if u go with min exptn ann ulla rvws vaaran chance orupad indu)

Sent from my A1601 using Tapatalk

----------


## dr ms

> Dairyam aayi poyi kandolu.. you will not regret... suspense ulla movie aanu.. so kadha veruthe kelkanda...serikum ulla feel kittilla kadha arinjondu kandal
> 
> BTW shaji udan thanne puthiya padam aayi varunnundu..just wait for the official announcement


Bro u have any idea of the title PM me.
Antayalum ee padam anikk kanan patilla my exams r satrting from june 14/15 so anta oru samadanathin antalum ariyamangil ayakku)

Sent from my A1601 using Tapatalk

----------


## dr ms

> Bro u have any idea of the title thread  PM me.
> Antayalum ee padam anikk kanan patilla my exams r satrting from june 14/15 so anta oru samadanathin antalum ariyamangil ayakku)
> 
> Sent from my A1601 using Tapatalk




Sent from my A1601 using Tapatalk

----------


## Abin thomas

> Lalettan aayirikkum..


Producers goodwill thanneya.lalettan avan chance illa.He has already with new commitments

----------


## Antonio

> Producers goodwill thanneya.lalettan avan chance illa.He has already with new commitments


Ikka thanne appol

----------


## sachin

http://www.marunadanmalayali.com/cin...lm-news-108086

hindi rights record ennu marunadan news around 2cr...

----------


## KulFy

sure shot Blockbuster  :Band:

----------


## The wrong one

LATEST NEWS

കണ്ടതെല്ലാം വെറും സാമ്പിൾ മാത്രം; മമ്മൂട്ടിയുടെ കരിയറിലെ ഏറ്റവും വലിയ സ്റ്റൈലിഷ് ചിത്രമാകാൻ അബ്രഹാമിന്റെ സന്തതികൾ?

May 8, 2018 

മെഗാസ്റ്റാർ മമ്മൂട്ടിയുടെ ഈ വർഷം പുറത്തിറങ്ങുന്ന ചിത്രങ്ങളിൽ ആരാധകർ ഏറ്റവുമധികം പ്രതീക്ഷയോടെ കാത്തിരിക്കുന്ന ചിത്രങ്ങളിൽ ഒന്നാണ് അബ്രഹാമിന്റെ സന്തതികൾ. ഇരുപത് വർഷത്തോളം സഹ സംവിധായകനായി മലയാള സിനിമയിൽ പ്രവർത്തിച്ച് പരിചയമുള്ള ഷാജി പാടൂർ ആദ്യമായി സംവിധാനം ചെയ്ത ചിത്രം കൂടിയാണ് അബ്രഹാമിന്റെ സന്തതികൾ. ദി ഗ്രെയിറ്റ് ഫാദർ എന്ന ചിത്രത്തിലൂടെ കഴിഞ്ഞ വർഷത്തെ ഏറ്റവും വലിയ സ്റ്റൈലിഷ് ഹിറ്റ് ഒരുക്കിയ ഹനീഫ് അദേനി തന്നെയാണ് ഈ ചിത്രത്തിന് വേണ്ടിയും തിരക്കഥ ഒരുക്കുന്നത്. ഗ്യാങ്സ്റ്റർ ഉൾപ്പടെ സ്റ്റൈലിഷ് ചിത്രങ്ങൾക്ക് ക്യാമറ ചലിപ്പിച്ചിട്ടുള്ള അൽബിയാണ് ചിത്രത്തിനായും ഛായാഗ്രഹണം ഒരുക്കിയിരിക്കുന്നത്. ചിത്രത്തിന്റെ ആദ്യ പോസ്റ്റർ കഴിഞ്ഞ വാരമായിരുന്നു പുറത്ത് വന്നത്.

ആദ്യം പുറത്തുവന്ന പോസ്റ്റർ വളരെ വലിയ തരംഗമായി മാറിയിരുന്നു. സോൾട്ട് ആൻഡ് പെപ്പർ ലുക്കിൽ എത്തിയ മമ്മൂട്ടി കാറിൽ നിന്നും കൈയ്യിലൊരു തോക്കുമായി നിൽക്കുന്ന സ്റ്റൈലൻ ലുക്കിലുള്ള ചിത്രമായിരുന്നു അന്ന് വന്നത്. ചിത്രം ആരാധകർക്ക് ആവേശമായി മാറിയിരുന്നു. ഗ്രേറ്റ് ഫാദർ തീർത്ത സ്റ്റൈലിഷ് ലുക്കിനും ആക്ഷനും ഒരു പടി മുകളിൽ നിൽക്കും അബ്രഹാമിന്റെ സന്തതികൾ. ചിത്രത്തിന്റെ പുതിയ പോസ്റ്റർ പതിനൊന്നാം തീയതി പുറത്തിറങ്ങും മമ്മൂട്ടിയുടെ കരിയറിൽ തന്നെ ഏറ്റവും സ്റ്റൈലിഷ് ലുക്കുകളായിരിക്കും ഇനി പുറത്തിറങ്ങുന്നത് എന്നാണ് വരുന്ന വാർത്തകൾ. ഒരു പോലീസ് സ്റ്റോറി പറയുന്ന ചിത്രത്തിൽ മമ്മൂട്ടി ഒരു പോലീസ് ഉദ്യോഗസ്ഥനായാണ് എത്തുന്നത്. ആദ്യാവസാനം ത്രില്ലടിപ്പിക്കുന്ന മുഹൂർത്തങ്ങൾ കോർത്തിണക്കിയാണ് ചിത്രം ഒരുക്കിയിരിക്കുന്നത് എന്നാണ് അണിയറ പ്രവർത്തകരുടെ വാക്കുകൾ. ആൻസണ് പോൾ, കനിഹ എന്നിവരാണ് ചിത്രത്തിലെ മറ്റ് വേഷങ്ങളിൽ എത്തുന്നത്. ഈദ് റിലീസായി ചിത്രം അടുത്ത മാസത്തോടെ തീയറ്ററുകളിൽ എത്തും.



Sent from my SM-T231 using Tapatalk

----------


## Mike

this is gonna b Huge  :Band:   :Band:  

Derick Abraham ............  :Band:

----------


## Tissot

Waiting for mammookka mass stylish charctr

----------


## KOBRA

kulippichu kulippichu avsanam kochine illandakumo.evenmarellam koodi

----------


## Antonio

Latest- Official first Video song release on 14th may... Mammokka update in fb

----------


## The wrong one

👏

Sent from my SM-T231 using Tapatalk

----------


## The wrong one

Posteril ettavum thaazhe kuda pidicha oraalum oru chekkanum und...Cute song anenn thonnunnu...

Veendum 1 week gap....👍👏

Sent from my SM-T231 using Tapatalk

----------


## Tissot

Abv avg stuff enthaylaum indavumenunthonunu....ethratholam vijayikum enulathu oposit padangalem depend cheythrkum...since its a stylish thriller

----------


## bilal john

Ithinte music &bgm aara

----------


## abraham

> Ithinte music &bgm aara


Gopi sunder

Sent from my SM-J120G using Tapatalk

----------


## roshy

Ikka padathinu video song okke ithra nerathe iranghunnath aadyamaanallo?nalla promotion pratheekshikkunnu.



> 👏
> 
> Sent from my SM-T231 using Tapatalk

----------


## roshy

> Abv avg stuff enthaylaum indavumenunthonunu....ethratholam vijayikum enulathu oposit padangalem depend cheythrkum...since its a stylish thriller


World cup football collectione bhaadhikkaan chance undu...prathyekichu malabar area.....allenkil athrayum nalla report varanam.....

----------


## Abin thomas

> Abv avg stuff enthaylaum indavumenunthonunu....ethratholam vijayikum enulathu oposit padangalem depend cheythrkum...since its a stylish thriller


Opposite film doesn't matter.stuff undel nalla vijayam undakum.oru seasonil 3 padam vare hit avan ulla capacity nammude industryk und.nalla padangal varathathanu prblm.vishu season thanne mosham padam iraki spoil akiyath kandille.kootathil better aya panjavarnathatha odi.world cup may affect in some areas, there's a point.

----------


## Abin thomas

> 👏
> 
> Sent from my SM-T231 using Tapatalk


Shajipadoor,haneef,maheshnarayan,alby,santhosh raman,rafeeq ahmed,ronex aha nalla pwolicha team.expexting a gud film.ithu parole nd uncle pole onnum alla nalla high expectations anu enik.

----------


## twist369

> Posteril ettavum thaazhe kuda pidicha oraalum oru chekkanum und...Cute song anenn thonnunnu...
> 
> Veendum 1 week gap....👍👏
> 
> Sent from my SM-T231 using Tapatalk


Athaanu Abrahamum angerde jaara santhathiyum ,,😁😂

----------


## twist369

3 more days for the first look poster

----------


## Tissot

> Opposite film doesn't matter.stuff undel nalla vijayam undakum.oru seasonil 3 padam vare hit avan ulla capacity nammude industryk und.nalla padangal varathathanu prblm.vishu season thanne mosham padam iraki spoil akiyath kandille.kootathil better aya panjavarnathatha odi.world cup may affect in some areas, there's a point.


Entertainment value depend cheythirikum ennanu eniku thonunathu....worldcup sure aaaytum effect cheyum malabar areayil....athu pakkka aaanu....ellla filmnem athu effect cheyum......

----------


## The wrong one

> Athaanu Abrahamum angerde jaara santhathiyum ,,😁😂


Kanditt ikka anennu thonunnilla

Sent from my SM-T231 using Tapatalk

----------


## bilal john

> Entertainment value depend cheythirikum ennanu eniku thonunathu....worldcup sure aaaytum effect cheyum malabar areayil....athu pakkka aaanu....ellla filmnem athu effect cheyum......


Especially ippraavishyam first show and second show timelaanu world cup matches mikkathum.so Ella padathineyum nalla reethiyil effect cheyyum

----------


## The wrong one

> 3 more days for the first look poster


Kazhinja Friday announce cheythu..Ee friday varunnu... :Band: 

Sent from my SM-T231 using Tapatalk

----------


## twist369

Last world Cup nte 2 weeks munnaanu Bangalore days irangyath..
Ennittum ath Bb aayallo..
How old are you polulla movie 100 Odiyathum same periodlaanu..
Padam& marketing nannayal mathi bakki okke aalu kerikkolum..


> Entertainment value depend cheythirikum ennanu eniku thonunathu....worldcup sure aaaytum effect cheyum malabar areayil....athu pakkka aaanu....ellla filmnem athu effect cheyum......

----------


## ABE

*Sambhavam color akanulla chance high anu ennaanu industry samsaram. Hit akatte*

----------


## The wrong one

World cup initialine baadhikkum..But movie nallathanel collection & run onnum kuzhappam varilla

Sent from my SM-T231 using Tapatalk

----------


## Abin thomas

> Entertainment value depend cheythirikum ennanu eniku thonunathu....worldcup sure aaaytum effect cheyum malabar areayil....athu pakkka aaanu....ellla filmnem athu effect cheyum......


Entertainment value venam.thrilling is a type of entertainment. athu nannayi vanna mathy.world cup affect avum.family audiencine athra affect cheyan vazhiyilla padam nallathanengil.nokam.

----------


## Malik

> Entertainment value venam.thrilling is a type of entertainment. athu nannayi vanna mathy.world cup affect avum.family audiencine athra affect cheyan vazhiyilla padam nallathanengil.nokam.


Malabar okke van pblm thanneyanu since most of the matches are in the evng

----------


## The wrong one

3:30,5:30,8:30,9:30,11:30 PM 12:30 AM an WC time ...14th n important fixtures onnum illa..But pinneedangatt Main mathew kure und..Chila divasam continues ayitt match und..

Sent from my SM-T231 using Tapatalk

----------


## bilal john

> Last world Cup nte 2 weeks munnaanu Bangalore days irangyath..Ennittum ath Bb aayallo..How old are you polulla movie 100 Odiyathum same periodlaanu..Padam& marketing nannayal mathi bakki okke aalu kerikkolum..


Macha Brazil world cup timeil kooduthal matchesum paathiraathri oru manikkum veluppinu 3 manikkum okke aarunnu.kurachu matches raathri 10 Mani timeil undaarnullu.but ippraavishyam kooduthal matchesum first show and second show timelaanu

----------


## Abin thomas

> Malabar okke van pblm thanneyanu since most of the matches are in the evng


Yes prblm anu.ennu karuthy ellam eid releasum matan patuo.cltn kurayum

Sent from my Redmi Note 5 Pro using Tapatalk

----------


## KOBRA

ennanu world cup thudangunnthu ?

----------


## bilal john

> ennanu world cup thudangunnthu ?


June 14.......

----------


## KOBRA

> June 14.......


Eid day ano
pani akumallo

----------


## Mike

yup... 

annu anu release nkil first and second show oke katta sokam ayirikkum as it is an opening match... 

pinnedu angottum serikum effect cheyum occupancy...

nalla potential ulla padam anu... so avar athu arinju releae cheyum ennu vijarikkam...

Lets See....




> Eid day ano
> pani akumallo

----------


## dr ms

70cr loadingg
Wait for giga thunderstorm rainy shivering gigantic stupendous imbeccable perfomance in BO

Sent from my A1601 using Tapatalk

----------


## wayanadan

*perunnaal ebrahaminullathaa*

----------


## The wrong one

> yup... 
> 
> annu anu release nkil first and second show oke katta sokam ayirikkum as it is an opening match... 
> 
> pinnedu angottum serikum effect cheyum occupancy...
> 
> nalla potential ulla padam anu... so avar athu arinju releae cheyum ennu vijarikkam...
> 
> Lets See....


June 14 oru match engand ollu but Ingrtn day an..Match RSA vs KSA an 8:30kk .. Important match onnum alla..

Sent from my SM-T231 using Tapatalk

----------


## abraham

Fan made

Sent from my SM-J120G using Tapatalk

----------


## The wrong one

> Fan made
> 
> Sent from my SM-J120G using Tapatalk


Creative 👏

Sent from my SM-T231 using Tapatalk

----------


## BangaloreaN

> Macha Brazil world cup timeil kooduthal matchesum paathiraathri oru manikkum veluppinu 3 manikkum okke aarunnu.kurachu matches raathri 10 Mani timeil undaarnullu.but ippraavishyam kooduthal matchesum first show and second show timelaanu


Yes, matches 1st show, 2nd show timeil varunnundu ithavana.
Malabar okke athu cinemakku povunnathinu thadassam aville?
SONY is considering Malayalam audio feed commentary also.

----------


## bilal john

> Yes, matches 1st show, 2nd show timeil varunnundu ithavana.Malabar okke athu cinemakku povunnathinu thadassam aville?SONY is considering Malayalam audio feed commentary also.


Urappaayittum thadassamaavum.malabaril maathramalla baakkiyulla sthalathum effect cheyyum.malabaril kooduthal effect cheyyunnathu.pinne Malayalam commentary okke Van comedy aavum.kazhinja decemberil nadanna elclassico Sony Malayalam commentary ittarnu.van duranthamaarnu athu

----------


## Deepu k

> World cup football collectione bhaadhikkaan chance undu...prathyekichu malabar area.....allenkil athrayum nalla report varanam.....


Roshy mammootty padam world cup footballinte samayathe eranguthu oru rashi illa.ente ormayil vishnu 1994, siddartha 1998 3week munne vannu football thudangiyappol koodaram kayari, 2002 padam illa, 2006 prajapathi potti. 2010 ilum 2014ilum illa.ee padam oru mattam akum ennu praheshikkunnu.  Pakshe mammoottyude action moodil ulla padangalkku ettaavum kooduthal collection varunna malabaril adhu badhikkum. Ee padam july 15 anu correct relesing date 50 days before onam . Ithu ente opinion mathram.

----------


## A_One

Malabar areayil ninnulla oral enna nilayil eniku parayan patum..football malsaram  kondu oru mammootty padathinde collection badikkilla.. padam nallathanenkil malsaram illatha samayathulla ethankilum samayathu njangal athu kandirikkum.. footballum mammoottiyum njangalku ore viakaram aanu..pinne rajamanikyam itangiyathu oru eidinu aanu..

----------


## roshy

> Roshy mammootty padam world cup footballinte samayathe eranguthu oru rashi illa.ente ormayil vishnu 1994, siddartha 1998 3week munne vannu football thudangiyappol koodaram kayari, 2002 padam illa, 2006 prajapathi potti. 2010 ilum 2014ilum illa.ee padam oru mattam akum ennu praheshikkunnu.  Pakshe mammoottyude action moodil ulla padangalkku ettaavum kooduthal collection varunna malabaril adhu badhikkum. Ee padam july 15 anu correct relesing date 50 days before onam . Ithu ente opinion mathram.


prajapathi iranghi potti kayinju oru report vaayichath orkkunnu....
world cup kaaranam release maattaan nokkiyappol, ikka paranjaanu aa time-il thanne irakkiyathennu......

----------


## Malik

> Roshy mammootty padam world cup footballinte samayathe eranguthu oru rashi illa.ente ormayil vishnu 1994, siddartha 1998 3week munne vannu football thudangiyappol koodaram kayari, 2002 padam illa, 2006 prajapathi potti. 2010 ilum 2014ilum illa.ee padam oru mattam akum ennu praheshikkunnu.  Pakshe mammoottyude action moodil ulla padangalkku ettaavum kooduthal collection varunna malabaril adhu badhikkum. Ee padam july 15 anu correct relesing date 50 days before onam . Ithu ente opinion mathram.


Pottiyathokke eppo irakkiyalum pottenda items ayirunnu

----------


## Rajamaanikyam

> Pottiyathokke eppo irakkiyalum pottenda items ayirunnu


Sidhartha Ikkayude vila kalanja padamaanu... JACKPOT enna Superhit nu shaeshamethiya Jomonte hyped movie ayirunnu Athu... Ikka dance kalichu nattakkesaayippoyi aadhyamaayittu... Athokke all time disaster thaneyaanu... Athippol WC allelum angane thanne....

----------


## KulFy

> Posteril ettavum thaazhe kuda pidicha oraalum oru chekkanum und...Cute song anenn thonnunnu...
> 
> Veendum 1 week gap....
> 
> Sent from my SM-T231 using Tapatalk


chettanum aniyanum

----------


## maryland

> Malabar areayil ninnulla oral enna nilayil eniku parayan patum..football malsaram  kondu oru mammootty padathinde collection badikkilla.. padam nallathanenkil malsaram illatha samayathulla ethankilum samayathu njangal athu kandirikkum.. footballum mammoottiyum njangalku ore viakaram aanu..pinne rajamanikyam itangiyathu oru eidinu aanu..


2-um yadheshtam eduthittu thattaam... :Footy:

----------


## The wrong one

Location Click.. Charming look anallo

Sent from my SM-T231 using Tapatalk

----------


## udaips

> Yes, matches 1st show, 2nd show timeil varunnundu ithavana.
> Malabar okke athu cinemakku povunnathinu thadassam aville?
> SONY is considering Malayalam audio feed commentary also.


15th night Spain-Portugal, 16th Saturday Argentina's first match, 17th Sunday Brazil and Genrmany's games...!!! Eid padangalkku ellaam first weekend thanne Malabar areayil vendathra collection varaan paniyavum...

----------


## sudeepdayal

> 2-um yadheshtam eduthittu thattaam...


Ha ha Mary chechi chirippich kollum


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## roshy

> 15th night Spain-Portugal, 16th Saturday Argentina's first match, 17th Sunday Brazil and Genrmany's games...!!! Eid padangalkku ellaam first weekend thanne Malabar areayil vendathra collection varaan paniyavum...


Anto aayath kond monday thanne show reduction undaakum😆

----------


## Antonio

> Anto aayath kond monday thanne show reduction undaakum😆


Variety aayi Anto Padam release cheyyunnilla eid nu ...engane und.

----------


## Antonio

> 15th night Spain-Portugal, 16th Saturday Argentina's first match, 17th Sunday Brazil and Genrmany's games...!!! Eid padangalkku ellaam first weekend thanne Malabar areayil vendathra collection varaan paniyavum...


Neerali, Theevandi n Marykutty kku ithonnum bhadhakamavilla...nokkikko

----------


## King Amal

Adaar looking coming!!!  #may11

----------


## KOBRA

> Adaar looking coming!!!  #may11


first poster vannappolum ithokke tanneyanu parnajathu  :Unhappy:

----------


## King Amal

Athinu first poster pettenn ing vannath alle..  
Onnum Parayan valiya time illayrnallo.. 



> first poster vannappolum ithokke tanneyanu parnajathu

----------


## yathra

Ithu oru varavu varum  :Band:  :Band:  :Band:  :Band:

----------


## Mike

FL nu problem num indayilla....... oru buzz createcheyan patiyilla... karanam oro week ilum Uncle teaser .. trailer.. Song.. athinidaku ithinte FL .... 

so fans ne excite cheyipikan patiyillaa........ 

ithu vare vann posters nu onnum parayathakka kuttam illaa..... 

so next look um kidukkum.........



> first poster vannappolum ithokke tanneyanu parnajathu

----------


## perumal

#Calicut Centre Eid Chartings:

#Abrahamintesanthathikal - Apsara
#Neerali-Coronation
#MyStory- Kairali
#NjanMarykutty - Radha
#Theevandi-Sree
#Race3-Crown






Ernakulam Centre Eid Chartings:

#AbrahaminteSanthathikal - EVM Kavitha
#Neerali - Saritha
#NjanMarykutty - Padma
#Race3 - Sridhar



Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk

----------


## mujthaba

Oru yamandan teaser iraki vidum enn pratheekshikunnu

----------


## udaips

> Neerali, Theevandi n Marykutty kku ithonnum bhadhakamavilla...nokkikko


Baadhikkaanum mathram aa padanhalkku prathyekichu nettangal onnum undaavanum chance illa..

----------


## Mammooka fan

Anto alla distribution 
Goodwill ann

----------


## King Amal

Hoo..  !! Rekshapett..  🕺

Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk

----------


## KOBRA

> ithu oru varavu varum


*
vannal kollam*

----------


## KOBRA

Good will nerittanu enkkilum source anto tanne ayirikkum.

----------


## KOBRA

Posterinekkal nallathu oru teaser erakkividunnthanu nallathu.

----------


## Mike

Poster il varunna AJ logo maari Goodwill Release avum... thats it...

allathe vere difference onum indavilla... Ellam anto through ayirikkum..... u will see  :Very Happy: 




> Anto alla distribution 
> Goodwill ann

----------


## Kannadi

Joby chettaan mass aanu....
Fb yilll pullide pageil kiduvaaa

Sent from my SM-G610F using Tapatalk

----------


## KOBRA

> Poster il varunna AJ logo maari Goodwill Release avum... thats it...
> 
> allathe vere difference onum indavilla... Ellam anto through ayirikkum..... u will see


Fansine aswasippikkan ayirikkum chilappole joby angane oru post ittathu  :Very Happy:

----------


## KOBRA

> Joby chettaan mass aanu....
> Fb yilll pullide pageil kiduvaaa
> 
> Sent from my SM-G610F using Tapatalk


Padam release ayi kazinjalum ithu pole mass kanikkanam.
releasinu shehsam kasabakku akanichathu pole dash kanikkathirunnal nannu  :Laughing:

----------


## Antonio

Anto Allatha komd, udane Adutha Padam erakki vidillayirikkum...

----------


## roshy

> Poster il varunna AJ logo maari Goodwill Release avum... thats it...
> 
> allathe vere difference onum indavilla... Ellam anto through ayirikkum..... u will see


Antoyude sthiram kairali maari calicut apsara vannille?

----------


## Aromal1095

Joby onnumalla Anto thanneyaa Chart cheythirikkunnathu ithokke chumma aaswasippikkanayittu ... enthayaalum randaayalum Kanakka !

----------


## dr ms

Oru teaser vannal lvl ang maariyena
Ee month thanna oru teaser venam..

Sent from my A1601 using Tapatalk

----------


## KOBRA

> #Calicut Centre Eid Chartings:
> 
> *#Abrahamintesanthathikal - Apsara*
> #Neerali-Coronation
> #MyStory- Kairali
> #NjanMarykutty - Radha
> #Theevandi-Sree
> #Race3-Crown
> 
> ...


Othiri nalukalkku sehsam anu ennu thonnunu oru mamooty padam apsarayilum kavithayilum kalikkunathu

----------


## dr ms

> Athaanu Abrahamum angerde jaara santhathiyum ,,😁😂


Aa poster goodwillnta alla mvsilum ulla church allai???
I dont think that poster is a part of a movie.
Oru devtnl song aanu ann ulla oru munnariyipp aakam
Just guessing

Sent from my A1601 using Tapatalk

----------


## Abin thomas

> Aa poster goodwillnta alla mvsilum ulla church allai???
> I dont think that poster is a part of a movie.
> Oru devtnl song aanu ann ulla oru munnariyipp aakam
> Just guessing
> 
> Sent from my A1601 using Tapatalk


Illa.joe nd boy, anmariya,kasaba, captain.ithilonnum ee palliyude scene illa.

----------


## Abin thomas

> Joby onnumalla Anto thanneyaa Chart cheythirikkunnathu ithokke chumma aaswasippikkanayittu ... enthayaalum randaayalum Kanakka !


Athu theatre list varumpo ariyam.kairali,sree,dhanya,remya majority anengil anto.vere screen anel pulli paranjathil karyamund.thats it.

----------


## King Amal

Kasaba startingil good ill nn kaanikunnathinu munne und church.. 
But abraham song announcement poster athalla..  



> Illa.joe nd boy, anmariya,kasaba, captain.ithilonnum ee palliyude scene illa.

----------


## roshy

> Othiri nalukalkku sehsam anu ennu thonnunu oru mamooty padam apsarayilum kavithayilum kalikkunathu


Tgf apsara........
Parole kavitha

----------


## Bangalooruan

terror filim akum hit.. :Drum:

----------


## KOBRA

> Tgf apsara........
> Parole kavitha


Oh! seriyanallo

----------


## KOBRA

> terror filim akum hit..


banglorante dupe vannallo :Laughing:

----------


## Bangalooruan

> banglorante dupe vannallo


 :King: original bakki ok dupe..

----------


## ballu

> terror filim akum hit..



welcome to FK  :Biggrin: 
 @BangaloreaN

----------


## Naradhan

Thorappanokke dupe-um irangiyo .......  :Ho:

----------


## Bangalooruan

> welcome to FK 
>  @BangaloreaN


thank you ballu.. :Pray:

----------


## Mike

BangaloreaN aa drum kandappo onnu samsayichu.........  :Eek: 

ningakku pani avum .............  :Roll: 






> terror filim akum hit..

----------


## Bangalooruan

> BangaloreaN aa drum kandappo onnu samsayichu......... 
> 
> ningakku pani avum .............


avanu paniyakum ennu para.. :Roll:

----------


## sudeepdayal

Ha ha ha  Van comedy..


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## bilal john

Bangalooruan ithra pettennu ban aayo

----------


## perumal

> Othiri nalukalkku sehsam anu ennu thonnunu oru mamooty padam apsarayilum kavithayilum kalikkunathu


Good wom anel  :Yahbuhuha:

----------


## King Amal

Adaar hype from 2mrw onwards..💃💃💃💃

----------


## KOBRA

> Adaar hype from 2mrw onwards..


Enthoro entho . posterinekkal okke nallathu valla teaser vallathum ayirnnu.

----------


## King Amal

> Enthoro entho . posterinekkal okke nallathu valla teaser vallathum ayirnnu.


Video song kazhnj irangunnath teaser aaykrikum..  

Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk

----------


## King Amal

BGM oru rekshem illa... Definitely it gonna b a dark thriller..  😎😎

----------


## King Amal

*നാളെ സുര്യൻ അസ്തമിച്ചു തുടങ്ങുമ്പോൾ  മൂന്നാം നാൾ ക്രിസ്തു  ഉയർത്തെഴുന്നേറ്റ പോലെ വിശ്വാസത്തിന്റേയും  പ്രതിരോധത്തിന്റേയും പ്രതീകമായ കുരിശും കയ്യിലേന്തി അവൻ നിങ്ങളെ തേടി വരും*

```#Derik abraham 
#അബ്രഹാമിന്റെ സന്തതികൾ  
#Tomorrow7:00Pm```

----------


## Antonio

Joby pwoli captions aanu Fb il...
Creating super hype..

----------


## King Amal

ഒരു വെള്ളിയാഴ്ച രാവിൽ അവൻ നിങ്ങളോട് അവന്റെ ആഗമനത്തെ പറ്റി സൂചിപ്പിച്ചു.

നാളെ മറ്റൊരു വെള്ളിയാഴ്ച രാവിൽ അവൻ നിങ്ങൾക്ക് മുന്നിൽ പ്രത്യക്ഷപ്പെടും

നിച്ഛയം അവൻ  ആരാധിക്കുന്ന ക്രിസ്തുവാണ് സത്യം നിങ്ങളുടെ കണ്ണുകൾക്ക് അവനെ വിശ്വസിക്കാൻ സാധിക്കുകയില്ല. അവനെ സൂക്ഷിക്കുക അവൻ ക്രൂഷിക്കപ്പെട്ടവനാണ്

#അബ്രഹാമിന്റെ സന്തതികൾ 
#Derik abraham
#Tomorrow 7:00 pm

----------


## Mike

Derick Abraham :Band:  

A daring COP  :Band:  

Sure-shot on d way  :Band:  

First IKKA thread  :Band:

----------


## King Amal

Terra mass bgm... ..🕺🕺🕺

----------


## Mike



----------


## sachin

> *നാളെ സുര്യൻ അസ്തമിച്ചു തുടങ്ങുമ്പോൾ  മൂന്നാം നാൾ ക്രിസ്തു  ഉയർത്തെഴുന്നേറ്റ പോലെ വിശ്വാസത്തിന്റേയും  പ്രതിരോധത്തിന്റേയും പ്രതീകമായ കുരിശും കയ്യിലേന്തി അവൻ നിങ്ങളെ തേടി വരും*
> 
> ```#Derik abraham 
> #അബ്രഹാമിന്റെ സന്തതികൾ  
> #Tomorrow7:00Pm```


kidu dialogue anello padam kidukatte  :Pray: ....

----------


## roshy

> Joby pwoli captions aanu Fb il...
> Creating super hype..


family koodi kayarunna oru thriller movie aakanam,
enkile kaaryamullu,allenkil world cup pani thannekkum :Pray:

----------


## Antonio

> Terra mass bgm... ..🕺🕺🕺


Evide???? Kettooo?

----------


## King Amal

Innale kettuu.  👍👍



> Evide???? Kettooo?

----------


## The wrong one

Today 7:00 Pm  :Drum: 

Sent from my SM-T231 using Tapatalk

----------


## maryland

cross + gun + car
 :Scared:

----------


## Kasrottaran

> ഒരു വെള്ളിയാഴ്ച രാവിൽ അവൻ നിങ്ങളോട് അവന്റെ ആഗമനത്തെ പറ്റി സൂചിപ്പിച്ചു.
> 
> നാളെ മറ്റൊരു വെള്ളിയാഴ്ച രാവിൽ അവൻ നിങ്ങൾക്ക് മുന്നിൽ പ്രത്യക്ഷപ്പെടും
> 
> നിച്ഛയം അവൻ  ആരാധിക്കുന്ന ക്രിസ്തുവാണ് സത്യം നിങ്ങളുടെ കണ്ണുകൾക്ക് അവനെ വിശ്വസിക്കാൻ സാധിക്കുകയില്ല. അവനെ സൂക്ഷിക്കുക അവൻ ക്രൂഷിക്കപ്പെട്ടവനാണ്
> 
> #അബ്രഹാമിന്റെ സന്തതികൾ 
> #Derik abraham
> #Tomorrow 7:00 pm


Entammmooo....kidolski caption/dialogue  :Drool:   :Drool:

----------


## King Amal

*അവന്റെ വലത്തേ കയ്യിൽ വെള്ളിയിൽ തീർത്ത കുരിശ് ചേർന്ന് കിടക്കുന്നുണ്ടായിരുന്നു.*  

*അവന്റെ ചുണ്ടുകൾ "കർത്താവാണ് എന്റെ ഇടയൻ" എന്ന് മന്ത്രിക്കുന്നുണ്ടായിരുന്നു.*

*അവനും ക്രിസ്തുവിനെ പോലെ മറ്റുള്ളവരുടെ പാപങ്ങൾക്ക് വേണ്ടി സ്വന്തം ജീവൻ ബലി അർപ്പിച്ചവനായിരുന്നു.*

*നിശ്ചയം ഇന്ന് ഇരുൾ വീണ് തുടങ്ങുമ്പോൾ നിങ്ങളുടെ ചോദ്യങ്ങൾക്ക് അവൻ ഉത്തരം നൽകും* 

_അബ്രഹാമിന്റെ സന്തതികൾ_

_Second look poster Today 7:00 pm_

----------


## twist369

Nomb thudangunna mump oru kidukkachi  teaser irakkiyirnnel kollaayrnnu..

Allenkil ramzan+ FIFA wc vibel vichaarichatra hype kerilla

----------


## KOBRA

*Joby kanchave adichittu oro dialogue okke adichu viduvanu ennu thonnunu*  :Laughing:

----------


## Thevalliparamban

Joby chumma over akkuvanallo. Ee dialouge okke padam hold cheyyunnathilum kandal mathi. Kasaba athra nalla experience ayirunnilla. TGF-nu August kodutha polathe support undenkil another BB for sure.

----------


## Thevalliparamban

Waiting for the next look poster. Innathethu thaadi illatha look-il aayirikkum.

----------


## Antonio

> Joby chumma over akkuvanallo. Ee dialouge okke padam hold cheyyunnathilum kandal mathi. Kasaba athra nalla experience ayirunnilla. TGF-nu August kodutha polathe support undenkil another BB for sure.


Joby oru white n white Anto look aanu...
Angane thanne aavum mikkavarum..
But he is diehard ikka fan as Anthonychan to Lalettan... Joby hold cheyyan try cheyyum, but mundharana vechu Anto ethelum Padam July first week il kondu vannu same theatres il thallum...

----------


## KOBRA

> Innale kettuu.  


Engane ? teaser bgm ano atho all movie bgm?

----------


## KOBRA

> Joby oru white n white Anto look aanu...
> Angane thanne aavum mikkavarum..
> But he is diehard ikka fan as Anthonychan to Lalettan...


*Ayalu diehard fan ayirnnu enkkil kasaba okke blockbuster akkiyenemaryinnu.*

----------


## vipi

> *അവന്റെ വലത്തേ കയ്യിൽ വെള്ളിയിൽ തീർത്ത കുരിശ് ചേർന്ന് കിടക്കുന്നുണ്ടായിരുന്നു.*  
> 
> *അവന്റെ ചുണ്ടുകൾ "കർത്താവാണ് എന്റെ ഇടയൻ" എന്ന് മന്ത്രിക്കുന്നുണ്ടായിരുന്നു.*
> 
> *അവനും ക്രിസ്തുവിനെ പോലെ മറ്റുള്ളവരുടെ പാപങ്ങൾക്ക് വേണ്ടി സ്വന്തം ജീവൻ ബലി അർപ്പിച്ചവനായിരുന്നു.*
> 
> *നിശ്ചയം ഇന്ന് ഇരുൾ വീണ് തുടങ്ങുമ്പോൾ നിങ്ങളുടെ ചോദ്യങ്ങൾക്ക് അവൻ ഉത്തരം നൽകും* 
> 
> _അബ്രഹാമിന്റെ സന്തതികൾ_
> ...


Ith official dialogues aano ??
Atho fan made aano


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## BangaloreaN

> Ith official dialogues aano ??
> Atho fan made aano
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Bible copy paste aavum.

----------


## ACHOOTTY

2 week agreement okke vacho padathinu.............allel 1 week kazhinjaal HF aanelum mattiyekkum athaanu ippo ikka padathinte avastha.   prathyekichu adutha week nalla rls undenkil.

----------


## Rayamanikyam

> *അവന്റെ വലത്തേ കയ്യിൽ വെള്ളിയിൽ തീർത്ത കുരിശ് ചേർന്ന് കിടക്കുന്നുണ്ടായിരുന്നു.*  
> 
> *അവന്റെ ചുണ്ടുകൾ "കർത്താവാണ് എന്റെ ഇടയൻ" എന്ന് മന്ത്രിക്കുന്നുണ്ടായിരുന്നു.*
> 
> *അവനും ക്രിസ്തുവിനെ പോലെ മറ്റുള്ളവരുടെ പാപങ്ങൾക്ക് വേണ്ടി സ്വന്തം ജീവൻ ബലി അർപ്പിച്ചവനായിരുന്നു.*
> 
> *നിശ്ചയം ഇന്ന് ഇരുൾ വീണ് തുടങ്ങുമ്പോൾ നിങ്ങളുടെ ചോദ്യങ്ങൾക്ക് അവൻ ഉത്തരം നൽകും* 
> 
> _അബ്രഹാമിന്റെ സന്തതികൾ_
> ...


*Veruppikkaruthu plsssss......ennal njanum thudangum..*.  :Urgreat: 

*Twinkle twinkle Mega star
How I wonder what u are
Up above the world so high
Like a diamond in the sky....
-അബ്രഹാമിന്റെ സന്തതികൾ-

*

----------


## Thevalliparamban

@vipi randum alla, producer made aanu.  :Very Happy:

----------


## KOBRA

> @vipi randum alla, producer made aanu.


Appole sure njan paranjathu thanne  :Very Happy:  kanchavu adichechu neeti valichu ezuthuvanu ennu thonnunu  :Very Happy:

----------


## Thevalliparamban

> Appole sure njan paranjathu thanne  kanchavu adichechu neeti valichu ezuthuvanu ennu thonnunu


chumma ezhuthatte nne. Pilleru okke onnu ushar ayikkotte. Angerkku ethayalum padathodu sincerity undennu thonnunnu. Kasaba distribution Anto ayirunnille? Ithu distribution-um Goodwill thanne aanu.

----------


## Deepu k

> chumma ezhuthatte nne. Pilleru okke onnu ushar ayikkotte. Angerkku ethayalum padathodu sincerity undennu thonnunnu. Kasaba distribution Anto ayirunnille? Ithu distribution-um Goodwill thanne aanu.


Kasabayum goodwill anu.inthinteyum Distribution joby anegilum charting ellam anto thanne.

----------


## Thevalliparamban

> Kasabayum goodwill anu.inthinteyum Distribution joby anegilum charting ellam anto thanne.


kasaba time-il Jobyum Antoyum thammil enthokeyo issue undayrnnu ennanu orma. Ithavana Antoyude involvement undakilla ennu pratheekshikkunnu.

----------


## Aromal1095

> chumma ezhuthatte nne. Pilleru okke onnu ushar ayikkotte. Angerkku ethayalum padathodu sincerity undennu thonnunnu. Kasaba distribution Anto ayirunnille? Ithu distribution-um Goodwill thanne aanu.


Anto thanneyaanu CHarting nadathunnathu ippozhum only Distribution register maathramaanu goodwill ! otherwise Mattam onnumilla randum !

----------


## sudeepdayal

Thevalliparamban oru solid movie aanel Anto alla Antoyude Baapa vare no issue..Solid movie varaathath thanne prasnam.. Ee kittunna Collection polum just for one reason. Mammootty.. Sharikkum oru movie remake cheyyanam ennu agrahamulla oru movie aanu Kasaba. Aa Vedi setup okke maatti nalla aa Premisil Nitin thanne cheyyanam.. Renji help cheyyanam for a matured movie making 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Thevalliparamban

> Thevalliparamban oru solid movie aanel Anto alla Antoyude Baapa vare no issue..Solid movie varaathath thanne prasnam.. Ee kittunna Collection polum just for one reason. Mammootty.. Sharikkum oru movie remake cheyyanam ennu agrahamulla oru movie aanu Kasaba. Aa Vedi setup okke maatti nalla aa Premisil Nitin thanne cheyyanam.. Renji help cheyyanam for a matured movie making Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


kasaba thread okke eduthu nokkiyal ariyam nalla reethil poykondirunna padathe engane aanu anto theerthu kalanjathu ennu. Allenkil just imagine how TGF would have ended up if it was anto. Athokke potte. Ivide ella threadilum paranju veruppikkunna karyangal thanne. Ee padam oru BB material aanu, like TGF. Anto enna vazhimudakki illenkil athu angane thanne aavum. Ithavana Goodwill swayam distribute cheyyumennu karuthunnu.

----------


## Antonio

> kasaba thread okke eduthu nokkiyal ariyam nalla reethil poykondirunna padathe engane aanu anto theerthu kalanjathu ennu. Allenkil just imagine how TGF would have ended up if it was anto. Athokke potte. Ivide ella threadilum paranju veruppikkunna karyangal thanne. Ee padam oru BB material aanu, like TGF. Anto enna vazhimudakki illenkil athu angane thanne aavum. Ithavana Goodwill swayam distribute cheyyumennu karuthunnu.


Kasaba kku Kabali Cheriya oru Pani thannilleee???

----------


## Abin thomas

> Bible copy paste aavum.


Biblile onnum alla.kayyile kurish oke vech oru literary language.chumma kurach kattik fans piller ezhuthiyatharikum. :Laughing:  nt official.

----------


## Thevalliparamban

> Kasaba kku Kabali Cheriya oru Pani thannilleee???


mm. Kabali panithu. Anto athu santhoshathode vangi vechu.  :Smile:  athokke pottu. Ippo Derick annan varatte. 3 hours to go!!

----------


## King Amal

ഡെറിക് എബ്രഹാമിന്റെ മുഖം !!!!
#Waiting

----------


## roshy

> Appole sure njan paranjathu thanne  kanchavu adichechu neeti valichu ezuthuvanu ennu thonnunu


Ranjinte koode koodiyaal black pole oru padam ingh porum😄

----------


## udaips

Waitiiinnnngggg..... :Yo:   :Yo:

----------


## Abin thomas

Expecting nothing less than a blockbuster

----------


## Antonio

Derrick ikka coming in 15 minutes..

----------


## King Amal

10 min more...  !!!!

----------


## The wrong one

10 more minutes 👐👐👐

Sent from my SM-T231 using Tapatalk

----------


## Akhil krishnan

1 Min More 😎😎😎

Sent from my ZUK Z1 using Tapatalk

----------


## ALEXI



----------


## Mike



----------


## Mike

Kolakolli  :Band:  

Sreenath Unnikrishnan  :Band:

----------


## The wrong one

Ejjathi look 😍😍😍😍😲😲😲

Sent from my SM-T231 using Tapatalk

----------


## Akhil krishnan

Marana Masssss 😍😍😍😍

Sent from my ZUK Z1 using Tapatalk

----------


## Mike

met the Hype  :Band:   :Band:

----------


## The wrong one

Eyes👏👍

Sent from my SM-T231 using Tapatalk

----------


## The wrong one

Aged mass character  :Band: 

Sent from my SM-T231 using Tapatalk

----------


## Mike

Aged  :Band:  Grey Hair  :Band:

----------


## Antonio

Wowwww
Eyes ..... burning....
101 percent satisfied...
Climax scene it seems...

----------


## King Amal

Kola mass item aanenn nan appave sonna lle??? 😉

----------


## Abin thomas

Adipoli.i repeat.my expectations nothing less than a blockbuster

----------


## The wrong one

Ithupole oru nalennam ingane padachu vittal mathi hypum initialum okke thaane varum...!

Sent from my SM-T231 using Tapatalk

----------


## The wrong one

Shajiyettan😍

Sent from my SM-T231 using Tapatalk

----------


## thumbikuttan

> 


massssssssss  :Band:  :Band:  :Band:

----------


## Antonio

Grandmaster Ile lalettan look pole..
Aged, handsome n mass...
Terror item....

----------


## Antonio

> Shajiyettan😍
> 
> Sent from my SM-T231 using Tapatalk


Shajiyettaaaa ,ningale angu...

----------


## maryland

> Grandmaster Ile lalettan look pole..
> Aged, handsome n mass...
> Terror item....


look venda,,, :Mad: 
padam nannaayittum kaaryamilla.
padam odanam... :Mad: :uncle:

----------


## Antonio

> look venda,,,
> padam nannaayittum kaaryamilla.
> padam odanam...:uncle:


Hmmmmm...
Ennalum ippolathekk armadam at the peak

----------


## KOBRA

*kollam .kidu*

----------


## maryland

> Hmmmmm...
> Ennalum ippolathekk armadam at the peak


athe.
oru vediyude shabdam kettu njanttumbozhekkum adutha vediyude thiri thelinju...:aahaa_kaanaan_nalla_rasam:

----------


## David999

Mammoookkaaaaaa ... Adar look .. EE scene with oru terra bgm .. romanjification..

----------


## perumal

> 



 :Drum:   :Drum:

----------


## Acharya

Mammottye sammathikkanam ethra down aayittu ninnalum look kondu oru padathinu hype kettan ingerkku oru prathyeka kazhivu thanne aanu... Heavy Poster.. Mass n Thrilling..

----------


## kandahassan

poster pwoli .......................salt n pepper look  :Band:

----------


## vickyfire

Kidu...Villain Lalettan look pole und

----------


## Sajil K R

Sent from my Lenovo A6020a40 using Tapatalk

----------


## perumal

apozhekum flexum ethi!!

----------


## Merit

Super poster....

----------


## wayanadan

> 


*ottakkannan *

----------


## Antonio

> Mammottye sammathikkanam ethra down aayittu ninnalum look kondu oru padathinu hype kettan ingerkku oru prathyeka kazhivu thanne aanu... Heavy Poster.. Mass n Thrilling..


Down aaa....
Hmmmm

----------


## Perumthachan

poster kandittu prethyekkichu onnum thonniyilla...

----------


## classic

Simply mass  :Clap: 




>

----------


## classic

Buji fan aanalle 😁




> poster kandittu prethyekkichu onnum thonniyilla...

----------


## DAVID007

> poster kandittu prethyekkichu onnum thonniyilla...


Shari rajave....!

Sent from my SM-G360FY using Tapatalk

----------


## Antonio

> poster kandittu prethyekkichu onnum thonniyilla...


Enthu thonnanaaa
Oru santhosham...enthokkeyoo kaanumayirikkum ennoru thonnal.. athreee ulloo...

----------


## vipi

2 posters um expectations koottunnu...
Waiting for the movie


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Antonio

As usual DQ shared Poster in FB...

----------


## Antonio

Pls enthu prokopanam undayalum Mahanati thread IL nadannapole ivide aarum ban vangi pokaruth....

----------


## Rajamaanikyam

> apozhekum flexum ethi!!


Vekkada vedi.. Eda vekkaana parayunnathu... Ee scenile dialog theatrekale prakampanam kollikkum..

----------


## sankarvp

Poster 👌🌼💖

----------


## Antonio

Thokku pidichekkunnath ini oru santhathi aaya Anson thanne, vere aaru.....

----------


## Rangeela

Poster :Cheerleader:  :Cheerleader:

----------


## shivankuty

Kidu poster...the best thing is his aged look...

Sent from my P7072G using Tapatalk

----------


## Kannadi

Adaarrr look.....
Heavyyy item....

Sent from my SM-G610F using Tapatalk

----------


## Sreelakshmi Nair

Good poster!!


Sent from my vivo 1723 using Tapatalk

----------


## jimmy

> poster kandittu prethyekkichu onnum thonniyilla...


allenkil thanne poster il first look last look onnum karyamilla
movie kanan aalu keranam athinu vallathum venam :Unhappy:

----------


## abraham

വെറുതെയല്ല ഇങ്ങേരെ mass ka baap എന്ന് വിളിക്കുന്നത് 

Sent from my SM-J120G using Tapatalk

----------


## Perumthachan

> Buji fan aanalle 


buji fano? anganem onnundo?




> Shari rajave....!


anganethanne nethaave...!




> Enthu thonnanaaa Oru santhosham...enthokkeyoo kaanumayirikkum ennoru thonnal.. athreee ulloo...


bilal poster kandu excited aayavanaa... ithukandittu athinte eduthupolum vannilla...




> allenkil thanne poster il first look last look onnum karyamilla movie kanan aalu keranam athinu vallathum venam


haneef adeniyil valiya pretheekshayilla... baakki varunnadathuvechu...

----------


## aneesh mohanan

> 


 :Clap:   :Clap:   :Clap:

----------


## mujthaba

Tgf level illa poster but padam tgf nu mukalil povum .. haneefinte fb postil aanu pratheeksha

----------


## Manoj

> 


 :Namichu:  :Clap3:  :Clap3:  :Clap3: 

anyayam,kauravar le antoniye pole...kannukal katha parayunnu

----------


## wayanadan

> anyayam,kauravar le antoniye pole...kannukal katha parayunnu


*അക്കാലത്തെ ഒരു അന്യായ ഐറ്റമായിരുന്നു ആൻറ്റണി*

----------


## wayanadan

*വിസ്മയം തീര്*ക്കാന്*, ഹൃദയ തുടിപ്പായി മാറാന്* ‘
അബ്രഹാമിന്റെ സന്തതികള്*’; 
നാലാം പോസ്റ്റര്* ഏറ്റെടുത്ത് ആരാധകര്**
http://www.kairalinewsonline.com/2018/05/11/177784.html

[COLOR=rgba(0, 0, 0, 0.15)][/COLOR]


വിസ്മയം തീര്*ക്കാന്*, ഹൃദയ തുടിപ്പായി മാറാന്* 'അബ്രഹാമിന്റെ സന്തതികള്*'; നാലാം പോസ്റ്റര്* ഏറ
KAIRALINEWSONLINE.COM

----------


## Thevalliparamban

> anyayam,kauravar le antoniye pole...kannukal katha parayunnu


poster kandu njan adyam orthathu antony-e aanu. Muthu mani thooval song eduthu kanukayum cheythu.  :Smile:

----------


## Deepu k

Kidilan. Ithanau mammotty pullede kanninte  power aparam.ithinte caril thokkkum pidichirikkunna poster average aye thonniyullu.ithuonnum parayan illa.

----------


## Rajamaanikyam

> *അക്കാലത്തെ ഒരു അന്യായ ഐറ്റമായിരുന്നു ആൻറ്റണി*


Antony ente all time favorite salt n pepper character aanu... Athupole oru character Ini Ikkakku tharan kazhiyumo, Mattoru Joshiyakan Shajiannanu kazhiyumo, mattoru Lohithadas akan Haneef inu kazhiyumo.... Ithu 3um oru 50% othu vannal pinne AbS Ikkayude careerle ettavum valiya grosser aakum...

----------


## Viru

> 


Kidukkan.....better than Great father poster

----------


## King Amal

Once a king is always a king..  😎
Terror eyes..  😍

----------


## Deepu k

> Kidukkan.....better than Great father poster


Great father posterilum valare mukalinu ithu.

----------


## Viru

> Antony ente all time favorite salt n pepper character aanu... Athupole oru character Ini Ikkakku tharan kazhiyumo, Mattoru Joshiyakan Shajiannanu kazhiyumo, mattoru Lohithadas akan Haneef inu kazhiyumo.... Ithu 3um oru 50% othu vannal pinne AbS Ikkayude careerle ettavum valiya grosser aakum...


Oru action movieke dream cheyyan pattunente highest level script aane kowravaril ulle

Angane ore script ezhuthanulla ampere onum ippo ulla arkkum illa

----------


## Rajamaanikyam

> Oru action movieke dream cheyyan pattunente highest level script aane kowravaril ulle
> 
> Angane ore script ezhuthanulla ampere onum ippo ulla arkkum illa


Kunnolam agrahikkanamennanallo...

----------


## sudeepdayal

> Oru action movieke dream cheyyan pattunente highest level script aane kowravaril ulle
> 
> Angane ore script ezhuthanulla ampere onum ippo ulla arkkum illa


Kauravar script as you said is the peak.. Athinte pakuthi rangil ezhuthan polum pattilla oruthanum.. Antony.. Nammal ee Hollywood range ennokke parayilla.. Ithaanu sharikkum.. Haneef Adeni okke ithee script nokki copy adichal polum Aksharam thettathe ezuthan pattilla..


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Deepu k

Kauravar  njan first day second show kandathanu with family. Annu oru 5 pala maharani undelum housefull adichene ticket kittathavar   erangi pokan thanee 15 minutel kooduthal eduthu. Kauravaile antonyude kannil motham nisahathyatha anu thonniyathu.orikkalum oru mass hero ayi varunnilla. Ithu kannil oru veerya bhavamanu .kauravur ayulla  comparision vechu parajathanu. Manoj anna ee padathinte distributionil veezcha varuthallennu paryanam

----------


## abraham

Sreenath N unnikrishnan Still


Sent from my SM-J120G using Tapatalk

----------


## Antonio

> Kauravar  njan first day second show kandathanu with family. Annu oru 5 pala maharani undelum housefull adichene ticket kittathavar   erangi pokan thanee 15 minutel kooduthal eduthu. Kauravaile antonyude kannil motham nisahathyatha anu thonniyathu.orikkalum oru mass hero ayi varunnilla. Ithu kannil oru veerya bhavamanu .kauravur ayulla  comparision vechu parajathanu. Manoj anna ee padathinte distributionil veezcha varuthallennu paryanam


Alappuzha Pankaj...
Padam orma vekkunna age alla, but crowd ormayund....anyayam aarunnu...

----------


## Antonio

Bilal ilum kannukal aakum bheegara appealing aanu..ikka is apt for a terror mass villain...He should try that atleast in other language...

----------


## Mike

Opposite oru police ano.. 

Derrick nte colleagues Enganum ano villain... 


> Sreenath N unnikrishnan Still
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-J120G using Tapatalk

----------


## sachin

> 


whoo kidukkan poster ikka looks super n i liked the hair style similar to dq hair style pinne ikkayude nottam kidu 
 :Band:  :Band:  :Band:

----------


## frincekjoseph

Hairstyle and looks resembles Vijay Sethupathy....

----------


## Raja Sha

ഒറ്റക്കണ്ണിലെ തീഷ്ണത!

----------


## Munaf ikka

Retaired police ano... :D

----------


## Don David

Terrific poster, and the movie will be a mass plus class thriller and will have a good word of mouth ,but the fate of uncle will follow for this too considering box-office performance. High initial and a 3 weeks run and under 10000shows!! 

Sent from my vivo 1723 using Tapatalk

----------


## Antonio

> Terrific poster, and the movie will be a mass plus class thriller and will have a good word of mouth ,but the fate of uncle will follow for this too considering box-office performance. High initial and a 3 weeks run and under 10000shows!! 
> 
> Sent from my vivo 1723 using Tapatalk


Excellent ...
Mamankam Kunjachan thankachan mammad jagger Bilal byju aaru vannalum Appo ithokke thanneee...
Santhosham

----------


## perumal

> Terrific poster, and the movie will be a mass plus class thriller and will have a good word of mouth ,but the fate of uncle will follow for this too considering box-office performance. High initial and a 3 weeks run and under 10000shows!! 
> 
> Sent from my vivo 1723 using Tapatalk


Masterpiece thanna adi ith vare maariyillale  :Ennekollu:  apozhe paranjatha masterpiece nu ingane oke pokki adikalle enn  :Laughing:

----------


## Don David

> Excellent ...
> Mamankam Kunjachan thankachan mammad jagger Bilal byju aaru vannalum Appo ithokke thanneee...
> Santhosham


Mamangam ,Kunhachan, even Kunhali okke nalla wom vannaal nalla pole hold cheyyum atleast for 50 days!! But not Abraham!!  
Even blog will hold for 50 days even getting after below avg -avg reports!! 


Lack of marketing is now being a big problem for Ikka movies!! Nalla woman kittiyitt polum vitham  market cheyth hold cheyyan kayiyatha distribution team ullodutholam Kalam this will continue!! 

Sent from my vivo 1723 using Tapatalk

----------


## Don David

> Masterpiece thanna adi ith vare maariyillale  apozhe paranjatha masterpiece nu ingane oke pokki adikalle enn


Masterpiece okke athyavashyam market cheythu hit aanennulla oru samsaaram undaakkan kayinghu!!!  

Sent from my vivo 1723 using Tapatalk

----------


## bilal john

> Masterpiece okke athyavashyam market cheythu hit aanennulla oru samsaaram undaakkan kayinghu!!!  Sent from my vivo 1723 using Tapatalk


Athinte iratty perudoshavum undaakkaan kayinghu.ithu enthaayaalum perudosham undaakkilla ennu 100%sure aanu

----------


## Veiwer11

> Terrific poster, and the movie will be a mass plus class thriller and will have a good word of mouth ,but the fate of uncle will follow for this too considering box-office performance. High initial and a 3 weeks run and under 10000shows!! 
> 
> Sent from my vivo 1723 using Tapatalk


Ethokke movie vannit nokkiyaal Pore

Ippo thanne fans ingane thudangiyaaloo

Padam clean Superhit aayal mathi interms of collection & Good wom from neutrals too

----------


## udaips

Kidu poster... Intense look...  :Band:   :Yo:

----------


## BangaloreaN

> Mamangam ,Kunhachan, even Kunhali okke nalla wom vannaal nalla pole hold cheyyum atleast for 50 days!! But not Abraham!!  
> Even blog will hold for 50 days even getting after below avg -avg reports!! 
> 
> 
> Lack of marketing is now being a big problem for Ikka movies!! Nalla woman kittiyitt polum vitham  market cheyth hold cheyyan kayiyatha distribution team ullodutholam Kalam this will continue!! 
> 
> Sent from my vivo 1723 using Tapatalk


Playhouse cheytha Streetlights polum marketing and promotion dayaneeyam arunnu, appol mattullavare paranjittu karyamilla.

----------


## Mike

perumbavoor annane 2 masathekku vadakku edukendi varum.........  :Biggrin: 




> Playhouse cheytha Streetlights polum marketing and promotion dayaneeyam arunnu, appol mattullavare paranjittu karyamilla.

----------


## sankarvp

> perumbavoor annane 2 masathekku vadakku edukendi varum.........


Ath patoola ath patoola...
ikka fansinu kaliyakkanulla oru item alle athu. Angere kootiyal pinne ini fight nadathan patoola.  Njan paranjillaannu venda 😀

----------


## BangaloreaN

> perumbavoor annane 2 masathekku vadakku edukendi varum.........


Date kodukkum enkil pulli ready aavum., afterall he is doing business.
Director, script ellam arrange cheytholum.
Festival release with solo release guarantee cheyyum.

----------


## Don David

> Ethokke movie vannit nokkiyaal Pore
> 
> Ippo thanne fans ingane thudangiyaaloo
> 
> Padam clean Superhit aayal mathi interms of collection & Good wom from neutrals too


Padam superhit aave aavathirikke, collection nedukayoo nedathirikkuvo ennathelum aayikottey - what I looks forward is satisfaction!!!  Nhan cash koduthu kaanunna cinemaykk nhan pradeekshicha output kittiyaal ente kannil, orupakshe ente manassil oru vijayachithramayi theerum!!  Other factors okke veruthe -oru entertainment!!  That's all!!  
Abrahamil nalla pratheeksha und ,aa pratheeksha meet cheythal adhu hit aanu !! Donno about the box-office performance!!  But 2 weeks thallikkayattam plus 2 weeks show reduction and next week washout!!  Ithil kooduthal Nhan pratheekshikkunnila!!  Kooduthal vannaal -its party time for Fans 

Sent from my vivo 1723 using Tapatalk

----------


## Cinemalover

Superb Poster  :cheers: 


Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk

----------


## gldnstar

> 



 :Drum:  :Drum:  :Drum:  :Drum:  :Drum:  :Drum:  :Drum:  :Drum:  :Drum:

----------


## renjuus

kidu poster..BB loading.... :Band:

----------


## The wrong one

Work By Nithin Poovathingal 👍👏

Sent from my SM-T231 using Tapatalk

----------


## maryland

> kidu poster..BB loading....


oru week kondu BB status okke kittumenkil ok... :Ok:

----------


## renjuus

> oru week kondu BB status okke kittumenkil ok...


athu pinne pandaaro paranjathu vaayichaarinnu evdeyaano ennu urappilla Ikkayude padanal kaanaan aagrahikkunnavar okke first week thane kandolum...pinne second week onnum kaanaan aalundaavilla ennu..Athoru point aanennu eppozhaa manssilaayathu... :Vandivittu:

----------


## BangaloreaN

> athu pinne pandaaro paranjathu vaayichaarinnu evdeyaano ennu urappilla Ikkayude padanal kaanaan aagrahikkunnavar okke first week thane kandolum...pinne second week onnum kaanaan aalundaavilla ennu..Athoru point aanennu eppozhaa manssilaayathu...


Anto aavum paranjathu.

----------


## renjuus

> Anto aavum paranjathu.


essay vaayikkaan samayamillaathathu kondu kooduthal parayunnillaa... :Biggrin:

----------


## sethuramaiyer

Poster kidu.. Oru TGF level engilum vannal mathi.. Hope for the best..

----------


## Abin thomas

> oru week kondu BB status okke kittumenkil ok...


Nalla padam avate.uncle pole.Boxoffice purake varate.

----------


## Abin thomas

> athu pinne pandaaro paranjathu vaayichaarinnu evdeyaano ennu urappilla Ikkayude padanal kaanaan aagrahikkunnavar okke first week thane kandolum...pinne second week onnum kaanaan aalundaavilla ennu..Athoru point aanennu eppozhaa manssilaayathu...


Enthayalum ningalu happy alle.ningale enkilum santhoshipikan ikkak patiyallo.bhagyam.

----------


## Manoj

> Poster kidu.. Oru TGF level engilum vannal mathi.. Hope for the best..


Tgf num മുകളിൽ വന്നാലേ ഉള്ളൂ

----------


## DAVID007

Fan made

Sent from my SM-G360FY using Tapatalk

----------


## Thevalliparamban

> Padam superhit aave aavathirikke, collection nedukayoo nedathirikkuvo ennathelum aayikottey - what I looks forward is satisfaction!!!  Nhan cash koduthu kaanunna cinemaykk nhan pradeekshicha output kittiyaal ente kannil, orupakshe ente manassil oru vijayachithramayi theerum!!  Other factors okke veruthe -oru entertainment!!  That's all!!  Abrahamil nalla pratheeksha und ,aa pratheeksha meet cheythal adhu hit aanu !! Donno about the box-office performance!!  But 2 weeks thallikkayattam plus 2 weeks show reduction and next week washout!!  Ithil kooduthal Nhan pratheekshikkunnila!!  Kooduthal vannaal -its party time for Fans Sent from my vivo 1723 using Tapatalk


ee bodham ellavarkkum undayirunnenkil nalla cinema aaya Uncle threadil polum karachil kanendi varillayirunnu. Fans-nu avare satisfy cheyyunna cinemayekkal (whether content wise or commercially) rival fansinodu adi koodan ulla BO numbers aanu vendathu. Padam edukkunnavarum produce cheyyunnavarum avarkku vendathu edukkunnundu. But fans-nu poraa. Pinne BO potential ulla padangal nannayi odumbol iratti santhosham thanne. Ithum angane oru padam aanu. Venamenkil avar athu nannayi upayogapeduthatte (like how August did for TGF). Padam kidu aakanam. Athanu vendathu.

----------


## Oruvan1

> Fan made
> 
> Sent from my SM-G360FY using Tapatalk


better than  official. 
Pricha meesha  :Band:

----------


## Mike

:Band:   :Band:

----------


## Mike



----------


## The wrong one

100 K likes for second look in FB ...Fans agoshikkuvanallo padam..eidin ethayalum kidu competition kaananam. .

Sent from my SM-T231 using Tapatalk

----------


## Mike

Nalla reach kitiyitunud Second Look Poster...... crossed 100K likes... first ever for a Malayalam movie Poster...

so Hype keriyitunudu.. athinotha release undel nalla collection porum.....

but Eid nu vere releases ullathu kondu record number of screens onum kitilla....... Initial edkan potential ulla padam anu.......

----------


## King Amal

Eid cup numma kond povum nn paranja poyirikum..  Ath ini evan vannalum.. 
😎

----------


## The wrong one

> Nalla reach kitiyitunud Second Look Poster...... crossed 100K likes... first ever for a Malayalam movie Poster...
> 
> so Hype keriyitunudu.. athinotha release undel nalla collection porum.....
> 
> but Eid nu vere releases ullathu kondu record number of screens onum kitilla....... Initial edkan potential ulla padam anu.......


Initial kittan sadhyatha kuravan... Eid day koode alle.. But hold cheythal collection kittum sure 👍

Sent from my SM-T231 using Tapatalk

----------


## abraham

70 K comments !!!

Sent from my SM-J120G using Tapatalk

----------


## abraham

Sent from my SM-J120G using Tapatalk

----------


## maryland

naale 7:00pm.. :Band:

----------


## wayanadan

> Antony ente all time favorite salt n pepper character aanu... *Athupole oru character Ini Ikkakku tharan kazhiyumo,* Mattoru Joshiyakan Shajiannanu kazhiyumo, mattoru Lohithadas akan Haneef inu kazhiyumo.... Ithu 3um oru 50% othu vannal pinne AbS Ikkayude careerle ettavum valiya grosser aakum...


*ikkakku tyharaan kazhiyum pakshe joshikkini kazhiyumennu thonnunnilla*

----------


## wayanadan

> naale 7:00pm..


 :Band:   :Drum:

----------


## Aromal1095

> kasaba thread okke eduthu nokkiyal ariyam nalla reethil poykondirunna padathe engane aanu anto theerthu kalanjathu ennu. Allenkil just imagine how TGF would have ended up if it was anto. Athokke potte. Ivide ella threadilum paranju veruppikkunna karyangal thanne. Ee padam oru BB material aanu, like TGF. Anto enna vazhimudakki illenkil athu angane thanne aavum. Ithavana Goodwill swayam distribute cheyyumennu karuthunnu.


Kasaba kkokke Disttubution sidel ninnu thanne vallathe pani thannu ! Tvn okke 30 days kzhinjittu  50 days poster ottichu mungiya teamsaanu athu   :Furious:  ithil enthokke kaanikkennu kandaritaam ! :/

----------


## Rajamaanikyam

> *ikkakku tyharaan kazhiyum pakshe joshikkini kazhiyumennu thonnunnilla*


Ikkayude performance alla Wayanadanji njan uddeshichathu.. Mattoru Antony/Kauravar poloru padam select cheyyan kazhiyumo ennanuddeshichathu....

----------


## Manoj

> Initial kittan sadhyatha kuravan... Eid day koode alle.. But hold cheythal collection kittum sure 👍
> 
> Sent from my SM-T231 using Tapatalk


Eid എന്നാണോ അതിന്റെ പിറ്റേന്നാണ് റിലീസ്

Sent from my Moto G (5) using Tapatalk

----------


## Manoj

> Kasaba kkokke Disttubution sidel ninnu thanne vallathe pani thannu ! Tvn okke 30 days kzhinjittu  50 days poster ottichu mungiya teamsaanu athu   ithil enthokke kaanikkennu kandaritaam ! :/


Collection ഇല്ലെങ്കിൽ ആന്റോ hold ചെയ്യില്ല, holdover aayaal മാറ്റും, ഇത് ഇക്കാക്കും അറിയാം. ഓരോരുത്തർക്കും ഓരോ രീതികൾ, പക്ഷേ ദുരന്തം teams ellaam eppozhum നമുക്കാണ് കിട്ടുന്നത്. Collection ulla Bhaskar anto kidu aayi ഓടിച്ചിട്ടുമുണ്ട്. Abraham collection undenkil padam ഓടും, ഇല്ലെങ്കിൽ പോക്കാണ്. പിന്നെ അന്റോക് കൊച്ചുണ്ണി ഉള്ളത് കൊണ്ട് സ്ക്രീൻ കിട്ടും, അത് കാണിച്ചു പടം ഓടിപ്പിക്കാം, പക്ഷേ ആന്റണിയെ പോലെ അങ്ങനെ പ്രഷർ ചെലുത്തി ഓടിപ്പിക്കണം

Sent from my Moto G (5) using Tapatalk

----------


## Manoj

> Ikkayude performance alla Wayanadanji njan uddeshichathu.. Mattoru Antony/Kauravar poloru padam select cheyyan kazhiyumo ennanuddeshichathu....


Mammookaku easy aayi അഭിനയിച്ചു ഫലിപ്പിക്കാൻ കഴിയും, പക്ഷേ അങ്ങനൊരെന്നം എഴുതാൻ ആരെങ്കിലും വേണ്ടെ

Sent from my Moto G (5) using Tapatalk

----------


## The wrong one

> Eid എന്നാണോ അതിന്റെ പിറ്റേന്നാണ് റിലീസ്
> 
> Sent from my Moto G (5) using Tapatalk


Athu nannayi.. appo sunday releasinum chance und..

Sent from my SM-T231 using Tapatalk

----------


## Veiwer11

> Eid എന്നാണോ അതിന്റെ പിറ്റേന്നാണ് റിലീസ്
> 
> Sent from my Moto G (5) using Tapatalk


Eid day thanne release cheythude holiday alle

nalla collection varum

----------


## Veiwer11

> Collection ഇല്ലെങ്കിൽ ആന്റോ hold ചെയ്യില്ല, holdover aayaal മാറ്റും, ഇത് ഇക്കാക്കും അറിയാം. ഓരോരുത്തർക്കും ഓരോ രീതികൾ, പക്ഷേ ദുരന്തം teams ellaam eppozhum നമുക്കാണ് കിട്ടുന്നത്. Collection ulla Bhaskar anto kidu aayi ഓടിച്ചിട്ടുമുണ്ട്. Abraham collection undenkil padam ഓടും, ഇല്ലെങ്കിൽ പോക്കാണ്. പിന്നെ അന്റോക് കൊച്ചുണ്ണി ഉള്ളത് കൊണ്ട് സ്ക്രീൻ കിട്ടും, അത് കാണിച്ചു പടം ഓടിപ്പിക്കാം, പക്ഷേ ആന്റണിയെ പോലെ അങ്ങനെ പ്രഷർ ചെലുത്തി ഓടിപ്പിക്കണം
> 
> Sent from my Moto G (5) using Tapatalk


Anto normal hold mathrame ullu

market cheythu padathe rekshikkan onnum menakkedaarvilla

Bhaskar okke athil kuduthal run deserve cheythirunnu collection vachu nokkiyaal

mallu singh , karyasthan aan athyavasyam hold cheytha movies ennu thonnunnu

----------


## maryland

waiting for 7:00pm... :Band:  :Clap:

----------


## Tigerbasskool

ee anto kondu valiyee shalyam anelloo dey  :Doh: 
 pattumengil antony ye kurechu azhachku mammootty camp il join cheyaan para  :Read:  ...angeru aanugelee polee kaanichu therum engenee padam ottikenam ennu ...holding theatres +ingeru kazhiyee ullu dileep okeee

----------


## Thevalliparamban

Ee Anto de karyam onnu nirthu. Ithinte producer Goodwill aanu. Iniyippo Kasaba time-le pole ippozhum anto thanne aanu avarku vendi charting enkil athu appozhalle. As of now it's Joby and goodwill. So just wait for the video song.

----------


## Thevalliparamban

Adyamayittu aayirikkum verum 2 posters mathram irakkiyittu pinne directly video song irakkunnathu oru mammookka padathinu. Irangiya postersinu nalla reach kittiyittullathu kondu kuzhappamilla.

----------


## Kasrottaran

> Eid day thanne release cheythude holiday alle
> 
> nalla collection varum


Malabarile collectione baadhikkum

----------


## Manoj

> Anto normal hold mathrame ullu
> 
> market cheythu padathe rekshikkan onnum menakkedaarvilla
> 
> Bhaskar okke athil kuduthal run deserve cheythirunnu collection vachu nokkiyaal
> 
> mallu singh , karyasthan aan athyavasyam hold cheytha movies ennu thonnunnu


Tgf ne കാൾ shows Bhaskar nu undu

Sent from my Moto G (5) using Tapatalk

----------


## Manoj

> Eid day thanne release cheythude holiday alle
> 
> nalla collection varum


ഇങ്ങനെ ആണ് അവർ പറയുന്നത്, ഈദ് day thanne irakkiyaalum നമ്മുക് പ്രശ്നം ഒന്നും ഇല്ല

Sent from my Moto G (5) using Tapatalk

----------


## Manoj

> ee anto kondu valiyee shalyam anelloo dey 
>  pattumengil antony ye kurechu azhachku mammootty camp il join cheyaan para  ...angeru aanugelee polee kaanichu therum engenee padam ottikenam ennu ...holding theatres +ingeru kazhiyee ullu dileep okeee


ഇതൊക്കെ mammookkakum അറിയാം, എന്റെ cinema ആളുണ്ടെങ്കിൽ ഓടിയാൽ മതി എന്നാണ് അവരുടെ ലൈൻ. നമ്മൾ അധികം ഒന്നും pratheekshichittu കാര്യമില്ല

Sent from my Moto G (5) using Tapatalk

----------


## KOBRA

Eid day ennu paryumbole 14th June ?

----------


## kandahassan

> Eid day ennu paryumbole 14th June ?


no ........june 16 aayirikkum perunnal ...........

----------


## kandahassan

> ഇങ്ങനെ ആണ് അവർ പറയുന്നത്, ഈദ് day thanne irakkiyaalum നമ്മുക് പ്രശ്നം ഒന്നും ഇല്ല
> 
> Sent from my Moto G (5) using Tapatalk


eid day irakkiyal prashnam illa ................matinne muthal heavy rush aayirikkum in malabar areas ..

----------


## KOBRA

> no ........june 16 aayirikkum perunnal ...........


means sataurday release ?

----------


## kandahassan

> means sataurday release ?


may 16 inu aano nomb thudangunnathu ..........

yes ...........most probably june 16 saturday aayirikkum release .

----------


## kandahassan

streetlight , parole & uncle - ee moonu filmsum cheyyathe ee varsham ee film vannirunnel vere leval hype and initial vannene . iniyenkilum mammotty should release 1 film within a gap of 4-5 months .

----------


## KOBRA

> streetlight , parole &* uncle* - ee moonu filmsum cheyyathe ee varsham ee film vannirunnel vere leval hype and initial vannene . iniyenkilum mammotty should release 1 film within a gap of 4-5 months .


Uncle is not a bad choice. but parole  avoide cheyyamayirunnu.

----------


## Veiwer11

> Tgf ne കാൾ shows Bhaskar nu undu
> 
> Sent from my Moto G (5) using Tapatalk


Agree TGf ..hold compared to basker less aayirunnu..
TGF 11Days Kazhinjappol down aayirunnu


But Bhaskar long runnilum collection undaayirunnu...
More family orineted aayathu kond...2015 ratil nokiyaal oru 14K oke odenda movie aayirunnu
Masterpiece collection anusaricho athinu mukalilo run und...

----------


## kandahassan

> Uncle is not a bad choice. but parole  avoide cheyyamayirunnu.


bad film ennalla paranje .............BIG m's commercial film aayalum class film aayalum oru neenda gap ittu irakkunnathaanu nallathu .

----------


## KOBRA

> bad film ennalla paranje .............BIG m's commercial film aayalum class film aayalum oru neenda gap ittu irakkunnathaanu nallathu .


Cinema strike okke karnam needu poyathanu. street lights okk kazinja versham irangada cinemakl yirunnu.

----------


## Veiwer11

> Malabarile collectione baadhikkum


Eid day holiday alle Bro..

Malabaril Nooshow muthal start cheythaal mathi appol issue illa

Night extra shows idukayum cheyyum..
Show undenkil minimum oru 2.5-3Cr okke kittenda day aan veruthe kalayunath
Working day onnum athra kittilla

----------


## KOBRA

Mammooty cinemakal kku vekthamaya planing illathatanu main issue.

----------


## KOBRA

> Eid day holiday alle Bro..
> 
> Malabaril Nooshow muthal start cheythaal mathi appol issue illa
> 
> Night extra shows idukayum cheyyum..
> Show undenkil minimum oru 2.5-3Cr okke kittenda day aan veruthe kalayunath
> Working day onnum athra kittilla


sataurday tanne yanu nalla release

----------


## BangaloreaN

> Agree TGf ..hold compared to basker less aayirunnu..
> TGF 11Days Kazhinjappol down aayirunnu
> 
> 
> But Bhaskar long runnilum collection undaayirunnu...
> More family orineted aayathu kond...2015 ratil nokiyaal oru 14K oke odenda movie aayirunnu
> Masterpiece collection anusaricho athinu mukalilo run und...


TGF Shaji nannaayi hold cheythu.
Kozhikode ittu valippikkukayum cheythu.
Adyamayanu oru Mammootty padam hold cheythu nirthi odikkunnathu kandathu.

----------


## BangaloreaN

> Cinema strike okke karnam needu poyathanu. street lights okk kazinja versham irangada cinemakl yirunnu.


Street lights release comedy alle, Tamil simultaneous release venam ennum paranju maatti maatti vechu. Tamil orikkalum irangiyumilla.  :Laughing:

----------


## Manoj

Tgf ഒക്കെ initial and first week shows കൊണ്ടാണ് ഈ സ്റ്റാറ്റസ് എടുത്തത്, Bhaskar initial undaayirinnu, pakshe long run kondu megahit aayi. Masterpiece also tgf nte same case thanne. Namukku family pidikunna oru padam varatte, appol kaanaam kali


> Agree TGf ..hold compared to basker less aayirunnu..
> TGF 11Days Kazhinjappol down aayirunnu
> 
> 
> But Bhaskar long runnilum collection undaayirunnu...
> More family orineted aayathu kond...2015 ratil nokiyaal oru 14K oke odenda movie aayirunnu
> Masterpiece collection anusaricho athinu mukalilo run und...


Sent from my Moto G (5) using Tapatalk

----------


## Veiwer11

> TGF Shaji nannaayi hold cheythu.
> Kozhikode ittu valippikkukayum cheythu.
> Adyamayanu oru Mammootty padam hold cheythu nirthi odikkunnathu kandathu.


TGF marketing & everything oke vere level aayirunnu
mammin oru clear hit kitti ennu neutrals thanne parayunna level..
TGF 2nd week & 3rd week kure release undaayirunnu including mammootty movie athu showsine effect cheythuu

August cinemas nannayi thanne hold cheythu despite another release of same actor..

----------


## KOBRA

> Street lights release comedy alle, Tamil simultaneous release venam ennum paranju maatti maatti vechu. Tamil orikkalum irangiyumilla.


Chummathe thonnniyathu pole padam pidikkuka Thonnunthu pole padam erakkividuka   :Laughing:

----------


## BangaloreaN

> may 16 inu aano nomb thudangunnathu ..........
> 
> yes ...........most probably june 16 saturday aayirikkum release .


Ramzan chilappol 1 divasam angottu maraamallo, athu anusarichu release maattan pattillallo.

----------


## maryland

> may 16 inu aano nomb thudangunnathu ..........
> 
> yes ...........most probably june 16 saturday aayirikkum release .


nomb kazhinjaal bomb..
athaa ippozhathe fashion... :Maxim:

----------


## KOBRA

> TGF marketing & everything oke vere level aayirunnu
> mammin oru clear hit kitti ennu neutrals thanne parayunna level..
> TGF 2nd week & 3rd week kure release undaayirunnu including mammootty movie athu showsine effect cheythuu
> 
> August cinemas nannayi thanne hold cheythu despite another release of same actor..


*Puthan panam erangiyillayiurnnu enkkil 13 + share kittenda padam anu
*

----------


## maryland

> Ramzan chilappol 1 divasam angottu maraamallo, athu anusarichu release maattan pattillallo.


ikka films-inte release-nte athra onnum variation ramzan date-nu kaanillallo... :Raman:

----------


## BangaloreaN

> Tgf ഒക്കെ initial and first week shows കൊണ്ടാണ് ഈ സ്റ്റാറ്റസ് എടുത്തത്, Bhaskar initial undaayirinnu, pakshe long run kondu megahit aayi. Masterpiece also tgf nte same case thanne. Namukku family pidikunna oru padam varatte, appol kaanaam kali
> 
> Sent from my Moto G (5) using Tapatalk


Bhasker nannayi family collection vanna film aanu, family and kids keri superhit aakkiya padam. TGF initial week kazhinju valiya collection illallo, family supportum karyamayi illa.

----------


## KOBRA

150 screens enkkilum kittumo ?

----------


## KOBRA

200 + screens undayirnnu enkkil sure recrord idamayirunnu.

----------


## KOBRA

Oru teaser erakki vidanda samaym kazinju

----------


## maryland

> 150 screens enkkilum kittumo ?





> 200 + screens undayirnnu enkkil sure recrord idamayirunnu.





> Oru teaser erakki vidanda samaym kazinju


 :Urgreat:  :Maxim:  :Vandivittu:

----------


## kandahassan

> 200 + screens undayirnnu enkkil sure recrord idamayirunnu.


neerali and my story koode undel 200 onnum kittilla ...100-150 screebs kittan chance unde .

----------


## maryland

> Nothing less than a blockbuster!!!!!!!


 :Band:  :Drum:  :Band:

----------


## Mike

may b this Friday Teaser announcement indavum.... 

Lets See...




> Oru teaser erakki vidanda samaym kazinju

----------


## KOBRA

> *neerali* and* my story* koode undel 200 onnum kittilla ...100-150 screebs kittan chance unde .


Neerali Anthony ano distribution ? MyStory juneil illa ennu thonnunu shift to july. vere cinemakal undo ?

----------


## kandahassan

june 7 inu kaala and june 22 inu jurassic park und .............jurassic park van koluthu koluthan chance und ............speilberg annan  :Ho:

----------


## kandahassan

> Neerali Anthony ano distribution ? MyStory juneil illa ennu thonnunu shift to july. vere cinemakal undo ?


neerali anto alla distribution ............june 7 kaala and june 22 - jurassic park ...jurassic park vamban release aanu

----------


## KOBRA

> june 7 inu kaala and june 22 inu jurassic park und .............jurassic park van koluthu koluthan chance und ............speilberg annan


All eid movie will tight competation with kaala , jurasipark, worldcup, etc  :Laughing: 
padam mosham anu enkkil washout ayirkkum  :Laughing:

----------


## The wrong one

Kaala ,Jurrasic Park,world cup, perunnal, nalla timinanallo release😌

Sent from my SM-T231 using Tapatalk

----------


## Antonio

> Anto normal hold mathrame ullu
> 
> market cheythu padathe rekshikkan onnum menakkedaarvilla
> 
> Bhaskar okke athil kuduthal run deserve cheythirunnu collection vachu nokkiyaal
> 
> mallu singh , karyasthan aan athyavasyam hold cheytha movies ennu thonnunnu


Take off Anto allarunno????

----------


## Antonio

> Kaala ,Jurrasic Park,world cup, perunnal, nalla timinanallo release😌
> 
> Sent from my SM-T231 using Tapatalk


Neerali, Theevandi,Ranam marykutty...

----------


## KOBRA

> Take off Anto allarunno????


Athe . Athint e budget kooduthal ayathukondu . Theateril hold cheythale patu. athu kondu athu logn run adippichu anto  :Laughing:

----------


## Antonio

> neerali anto alla distribution ............june 7 kaala and june 22 - jurassic park ...jurassic park vamban release aanu


Kala Lyca Alle???
Jurassic park kondupoyi Multies...
Cinepolis thurakkan chance illenkil Ernakulam Multies il ettom kuravu shows kittan ponath ithinu thanne

----------


## The wrong one

> Neerali, Theevandi,Ranam marykutty...


Theevandi eidinano athu nalla movie aayirikkum marykutty also... neerali athyavashyam screensum undavum,Porathathinu Ranavum..Thripthi yayi😌😌

Sent from my SM-T231 using Tapatalk

----------


## Antonio

> neerali and my story koode undel 200 onnum kittilla ...100-150 screebs kittan chance unde .


Neerali one day before release-150 plus sure..
Adutha day bakki ellarum koode Neerali extra screens n Kaala screens veethichedutholum....

----------


## KOBRA

> Neerali, Theevandi,Ranam marykutty...


Ranam kanan saadythyilla .
Merrykutty and Theevandi both will take 150 theater . Pinne yulla 300 theater will share Neerali and Abraham. ingane ayirikkam

----------


## The wrong one

> Athe . Athint e budget kooduthal ayathukondu . Theateril hold cheythale patu. athu kondu athu logn run adippichu anto


But padathinu vendathra promotion illayirunnu

Sent from my SM-T231 using Tapatalk

----------


## Antonio

> Street lights release comedy alle, Tamil simultaneous release venam ennum paranju maatti maatti vechu. Tamil orikkalum irangiyumilla.


Aadhi yude oppam release cheyyan kaanicha aa oru dairyam sammathichu...

----------


## The wrong one

Padam nannayillel pidichu nikkan paadu pedum

Sent from my SM-T231 using Tapatalk

----------


## KOBRA

> Padam nannayillel pidichu nikkan paadu pedum
> 
> Sent from my SM-T231 using Tapatalk


Padam nannayillenkkil sure washout ayirkkum

----------


## Antonio

> Ranam kanan saadythyilla .
> Merrykutty and Theevandi both will take 150 theater . Pinne yulla 300 theater will share Neerali and Abraham. ingane ayirikkam


Neerali As usual Ella lalettan films pole before all vannu vamban release aakum..ee paranja 300 theatre um chelappo kaanum first day...oru 600 shows um...
Adutha days ellarum koode share cheyyal aakum...
Theevandi August films so kaala theatres avarkku thanne...
Marykutty usual Ranjith Sankar theatres. .
Biggies ellam Neerali...
Kairali sree dhanya Ramya  ellam Abraham..

----------


## Antonio

> Padam nannayillenkkil sure washout ayirkkum


Nannayillel one week il...
Nannayal 2-3 wks il..Athallee ippozhathe style...

----------


## BangaloreaN

> Padam nannayillenkkil sure washout ayirkkum


Vishuinu shesham big films release cheythilla, ellavarum nombu theeran waiting. Nombu theernnal ella azchayum release pooram aavum, karuthu illathavar pidichu nilkkilla.

----------


## Manoj

കാലയും, Jurassic Park um okke പേടിക്കുന്ന ഫാൻസ്, കരയാൻ ഓരോരോ കാരണങ്ങൾ

Sent from my Moto G (5) using Tapatalk

----------


## roshy

> TGF Shaji nannaayi hold cheythu.
> Kozhikode ittu valippikkukayum cheythu.
> Adyamayanu oru Mammootty padam hold cheythu nirthi odikkunnathu kandathu.


Multi il hold cheythu,pakshe main centre apsara yil pettennu maari....

----------


## roshy

> Tgf ഒക്കെ initial and first week shows കൊണ്ടാണ് ഈ സ്റ്റാറ്റസ് എടുത്തത്, Bhaskar initial undaayirinnu, pakshe long run kondu megahit aayi. Masterpiece also tgf nte same case thanne. Namukku family pidikunna oru padam varatte, appol kaanaam kali
> 
> Sent from my Moto G (5) using Tapatalk


Bhaskar time il anto kooduthsl  prefer cheythath maryada raman aayirunnu.athu kond chila area ile long run ine bhaadhichirunnu,palakkad,vadakara etc.....

----------


## roshy

> ikka films-inte release-nte athra onnum variation ramzan date-nu kaanillallo...


Ee masam 31 days und,pinne ramsan chilappol 29 days undaavuka ullu....so may 16 inu nomb thudanghiyaal chilappol june 14 inu eid varaanum chance und

----------


## BangaloreaN

> Multi il hold cheythu,pakshe main centre apsara yil pettennu maari....


Nandikedu parayaruthu  :Laughing: 
Kozhikode TGF no: of days kandu fans thanne kannu thallippoyi.

----------


## Rangeela

> Nandikedu parayaruthu 
> Kozhikode TGF no: of days kandu fans thanne kannu thallippoyi.


Aadyam ayittalle Oru mammootty film "fake" running  kandath , athukonda kannuthalliyath!!! Never after,never before....

----------


## Kattippalli Pappan

> Playhouse cheytha Streetlights polum marketing and promotion dayaneeyam arunnu, appol mattullavare paranjittu karyamilla.


 Padam moshamayathinu playhousine kuttam paranjittu karymilla.......

----------


## Kattippalli Pappan

> Take off Anto allarunno????


Take off budget koodiyathu kondanu hold cheyyichadu njan   kanumbol ake 15 per undayullu

----------


## Kattippalli Pappan

> Bhasker nannayi family collection vanna film aanu, family and kids keri superhit aakkiya padam. TGF initial week kazhinju valiya collection illallo, family supportum karyamayi illa.


Bhasker engine etra vijayichu ennu manasilakunilla.athinu matram enda athil .

----------


## BangaloreaN

> Padam moshamayathinu playhousine kuttam paranjittu karymilla.......


nalla padam edukkan polum kollatha oru banner.  :Beee:

----------


## BangaloreaN

> Bhasker engine etra vijayichu ennu manasilakunilla.athinu matram enda athil .


aa family songs TVyil kandu thanne ladies and kids interest undayi, athu kidu promotion aayi.
Families keriyal pinne onnum nokkendallo.

----------


## udaips

Padam nannaayal odum... illenkil veezhum... allathe enthu Anto.. enthu Antony..??? Ivar randu perum allathe aarum Malayalathil padam pidikkatha pole...

----------


## KOBRA

song innu release cheyunnundo ?

----------


## The wrong one

> song innu release cheyunnundo ?


Yup @7o'clock

Sent from my SM-T231 using Tapatalk

----------


## KOBRA

songs kandu kaziyumbole oru idea kittum  :Laughing:

----------


## Antonio

> Bhasker engine etra vijayichu ennu manasilakunilla.athinu matram enda athil .


Athu athram mosham Padam onnum alla
Oru vacation family entertainer Ulla ella elements und...
Anganathe 2 padangal koode erangiyalum ok aanu

----------


## sudeepdayal

Ithu valla kids song aanenkil theernu., Valla Yo Big B type pattu aanenkil nammal pratheekshikkunna type action thriller in the making..


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## KOBRA

> Ithu valla kids song aanenkil theernu., Valla Yo Big B type pattu aanenkil nammal pratheekshikkunna type action thriller in the making..
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Christian songs ento anu devotional songs type

----------


## Mike

Teaser varahe IKkka de looks onnum reveal avan chance ila... 

so oru devotional song or brothers nte childhood song angane nthelum oke avum.....




> Ithu valla kids song aanenkil theernu., Valla Yo Big B type pattu aanenkil nammal pratheekshikkunna type action thriller in the making..
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Thevalliparamban

Brothersinte growing up phase kanikkunna song aayirikkum probably. Mammookka undavillayirikkum. Song and visuals nannayal ithu thanne oru nalla promo material akkam, like 'I love you mummy' in bhaskar. Enthayalum 15 minutesinu ullil ariyaam.

----------


## KOBRA

> Brothersinte growing up phase kanikkunna song aayirikkum probably. Mammookka undavillayirikkum. Song and visuals nannayal ithu thanne oru nalla promo material akkam, like 'I love you mummy' in bhaskar. Enthayalum 15 minutesinu ullil ariyaam.


*Evenmarkku 10 minute munpe erakkiyal enthanu?*

----------


## Thevalliparamban

> *Evenmarkku 10 minute munpe erakkiyal enthanu?*


paranja samayathu enkilum irakkiyal kollam

----------


## KOBRA

> paranja samayathu enkilum irakkiyal kollam


Alla enikku athu kandechu veetil pokamayirnnu  :Laughing:

----------


## Mike

same here... 

ithu kandittu office nu erangan vendi erikkuvanuu....... :Laughing: 




> Alla enikku athu kandechu veetil pokamayirnnu

----------


## wayanadan

> Eid എന്നാണോ അതിന്റെ പിറ്റേന്നാണ് റിലീസ്
> 
> Sent from my Moto G (5) using Tapatalk


*eidinte annanenkil nanaayene*

----------


## Mike



----------


## The wrong one

> 


Nalla paatt😍👍

Sent from my SM-T231 using Tapatalk

----------


## mujthaba

Meeshapiri look anallo .. gud song
Padam polikkum  :Clap:

----------


## Mike

Song kollam..... :Clap3:

----------


## abraham

Song kollam 

Sent from my SM-J120G using Tapatalk

----------


## Don David

Good Lyrics with good Music!!  Ikka stunning look as meeshapiri avathar!!!  Ikka mannerism Okke freshness feel cheyyunnund..... More over the songs gives an idea how the movie will be....!!  
Hype loaded this time!!! 

Awaiting for a maranamass promising teaser /trailer

Sent from my vivo 1723 using Tapatalk

----------


## gldnstar

> 


Good song  :Clap:   :Clap:   :Clap:

----------


## Don David

Video songs irangiyathukond I invite every bit of members to this thread to share the experience on watching the song!!  Innu Kanda innu thanne avipprayam parayanam, allathe annu parayathirunnathaanu angane aayathukondaanu ennulla cross posting onnum venda !!! 

Distributors chathichillel oru megahit stuff aanu !!

Sent from my vivo 1723 using Tapatalk

----------


## KOBRA

*Song kollam*

----------


## King Amal

Kidu song..  
Gopi annan music. 👍👍
Ikka kalipp avatar.. 😎

Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk

----------


## Abin thomas

> Video songs irangiyathukond I invite every bit of members to this thread to share the experience on watching the song!!  Innu Kanda innu thanne avipprayam parayanam, allathe annu parayathirunnathaanu angane aayathukondaanu ennulla cross posting onnum venda !!! 
> 
> Distributors chathichillel oru megahit stuff aanu !!
> 
> Sent from my vivo 1723 using Tapatalk


Ee songil ikka looks very fresh.feels something in the film.am expecting a blockbuster.screenshot eduth vekam.padathinte vidhi enthayalum mati parayilla.Expecting nothing less than a BB

----------


## shivankuty

Song oru rakshyilla....kidu...nannayi ishtapettu...scenes athnekal manoharam... devotional song aayt koodi oru thriller mood tharan sadichu...ikkante lookm kollam...nannyi thadichalo
Aa kuttyde chiri Supr..oru nigoodatha tharunund...ith kidukkum...sure

Sent from my P7072G using Tapatalk

----------


## Kannadi

Superb songg....
Nalla lyrics... dop all so good....
Aadyam thanne engane oru song erakkiyathu nannayiiii....
Famillye atract cheyyum... 
Maximum tv il kaanichaal song hit aavum...
Ikkayude meeshapiriii hooo oru rekshayillaaa..
Roudram famr NARI look
All the best #abrahaminteSanthathikal teams

Sent from my SM-G610F using Tapatalk

----------


## Abin thomas

> Song oru rakshyilla....kidu...nannayi ishtapettu...scenes athnekal manoharam... devotional song aayt koodi oru thriller mood tharan sadichu...ikkante lookm kollam...nannyi thadichalo
> Aa kuttyde chiri Supr..oru nigoodatha tharunund...ith kidukkum...sure
> 
> Sent from my P7072G using Tapatalk


Iniyum thadikum ikka, for mamangam first appearance .

----------


## firecrown

pedophilia thanne aano subject like TGF?

----------


## aamadmi

Song nannayittundu, film ethu type aanennu oru idea um kittunnilla, posters and song gave entirely different ideas


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Richard

Nalla feel ulla song...ithu veruthey oru film aakilla ennu manassu parayunnu...

----------


## Abin thomas

> Nalla feel ulla song...ithu veruthey oru film aakilla ennu manassu parayunnu...



Uncle film pole nalla peru kitum.sure.

----------


## firecrown

investigation in school kanumbol orma varunnathu  "olimpian anthony adam" aanu....the girl may be linked to the villain

----------


## Abin thomas

> investigation in school kanumbol orma varunnathu  "olimpian anthony adam" aanu


The title is abrahaminte santhathikal.ikka playing deric abraham.so its a story related to abraham nd his sons.my guess.

----------


## Don David

> investigation in school kanumbol orma varunnathu  "olimpian anthony adam" aanu....the girl may be linked to the villain


Commondraaa!!!  

Olympian Anthony adham  :Vandivittu: 

Sent from my vivo 1723 using Tapatalk

----------


## King Amal

Songil thanne oru mystery feel.. 
Appo padathine patti kittiya report 100% true aayirikum.. 
Derick abhraham 🕺🕺

Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk

----------


## sudeepdayal

Nalla song and Ugran picturization.. Mammootty looks stunning.. Oru rakshayum illa.. Apaaram..


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## firecrown

> The title is abrahaminte santhathikal.ikka playing deric abraham.so its a story related to abraham nd his sons.my guess.


olympianilum ingane undu: lalettan oru schoolil oru kuttiye observe cheyyunnu...aa kuttikku villainumayi connection undu

----------


## King Amal

> olympianilum ingane undu: lalettan oru schoolil oru kuttiye observe cheyyunnu...aa kuttikku villainumayi connection undu


Villante daughter alle.. 😂😂

Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk

----------


## Abin thomas

> olympianilum ingane undu: lalettan oru schoolil oru kuttiye observe cheyyunnu...aa kuttikku villainumayi connection undu


Nokam.varate.enthayalum thriller mode arikum.

Sent from my Redmi Note 5 Pro using Tapatalk

----------


## sudeepdayal

Mammootty Meesha Piri look enthoru style aanede.. Apaaram .. ithrayum look utilise cheyyan ivark pattate..


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## firecrown

> Villante daughter alle.. 
> 
> Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk


yes...............

----------


## King Amal

..

Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk

----------


## Don David

Ivide 


> olympianilum ingane undu: lalettan oru schoolil oru kuttiye observe cheyyunnu...aa kuttikku villainumayi connection undu


Iniyumundo ithupole intusions!!

Sent from my vivo 1723 using Tapatalk

----------


## Madmax

Repeated watch .. superb song 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## jayan143

Superb Song.

----------


## Deepu k

> 


Song kollam. Nannayi ishtappettu.

----------


## perumal

paat polichu  :Ok:   :Ok:

----------


## vickyfire

Song kollam...mammookka looks tired...frames athra rich aai feel cheythilla..padam kidukkatte

----------


## BangaloreaN

Hope there won't be any similarity to TGF.

----------


## kandahassan

song kollam .............

----------


## ACHOOTTY

Mammoottyum, songum okke kollaam.

Kandittu padam oru good watch aayekkum

----------


## Kannadi

Ikka aged character cheyyunnillannu paranjavarkkulla marupadi no2.. aanu ee movie

Sent from my SM-G610F using Tapatalk

----------


## The wrong one

Ikka randu roles cheyyunnundo... Atho randu kaalagattamano

Sent from my SM-T231 using Tapatalk

----------


## The wrong one

> Hope there won't be any similarity to TGF.


And there won't be..!

Sent from my SM-T231 using Tapatalk

----------


## The wrong one

Songinte yesuve ennulla bhagath ikka aa varandhayiloode nadannu varunna portion uff..!! Adipoli.. Costumes and look also good..

Sent from my SM-T231 using Tapatalk

----------


## Don David

> Hope there won't be any similarity to TGF.


As to my knowledge, it doesn't!! 

Sent from my vivo 1723 using Tapatalk

----------


## Don David

> Songinte yesuve ennulla bhagath ikka aa varandhayiloode nadannu varunna portion uff..!! Adipoli.. Costumes and look also good..
> 
> Sent from my SM-T231 using Tapatalk


First Ikka purath ninnum school inside kayarumbo oru sharp nottamund, stunning!!! 

Sent from my vivo 1723 using Tapatalk

----------


## wayanadan

> 


  :Love:   :Love:  ...

----------


## The wrong one

Bilaline okke pole oru silent character anenn thonnunnu kanditt👍👌

Sent from my SM-T231 using Tapatalk

----------


## The wrong one

Intense Looks 

Sent from my SM-T231 using Tapatalk

----------


## abraham

Song katta feel ❤❤  repeat mode 

Sent from my SM-J120G using Tapatalk

----------


## wayanadan

http://www.kairalinewsonline.com/2018/05/14/178267.html

----------


## Madmax

കനിഹ നായികയായെത്തുന്ന ചിത്രത്തില്* സിദ്ദീഖ്, രഞ്ജി പണിക്കര്*, അന്*സണ്* പോള്*, സുരാജ് വെഞ്ഞാറമ്മൂട്, കലാഭവന്* ഷാജോണ്* എന്നിവര്* പ്രധാന വേഷങ്ങളിലെത്തുന്നു. *ടേക്ക്-ഓഫ് സംവിധായകന്* മഹേഷ് നാരായണനാണ് അബ്രഹാമിന്റെ സന്തതികളുടെ എഡിറ്റര്**.

----------


## Mike

ithinte editor Mahesh Narayanan - Takeoff Director analle.....

----------


## Mike



----------


## Rajamaanikyam

Song kollam...

----------


## Rajamaanikyam

> Bilaline okke pole oru silent character anenn thonnunnu kanditt👍👌
> 
> Sent from my SM-T231 using Tapatalk


Silent character aayi Bilal thanne vannolum... Ivide vendathu Balramineppoloru violent character aanu...

----------


## Abin thomas

> കനിഹ നായികയായെത്തുന്ന ചിത്രത്തില്* സിദ്ദീഖ്, രഞ്ജി പണിക്കര്*, അന്*സണ്* പോള്*, സുരാജ് വെഞ്ഞാറമ്മൂട്, കലാഭവന്* ഷാജോണ്* എന്നിവര്* പ്രധാന വേഷങ്ങളിലെത്തുന്നു. *ടേക്ക്-ഓഫ് സംവിധായകന്* മഹേഷ് നാരായണനാണ് അബ്രഹാമിന്റെ സന്തതികളുടെ എഡിറ്റര്**.


Ugran crew anu

Direction: shaji padoor
Script:Haneef adeni
Camera:Alby
Music nd bgm:Gopi sunder
Art director:santhosh raman
Editing:Mahesh narayan
Lyrics:Rafeeq ahmed
Poster designs:collins

Ipo sreya molde singing koode.

So that my expectations on this was a blockbuster

----------


## arjunan

kidu song . ikka looks superb...... aa penkochu kidu aayi abinayichutundu...

----------


## Raja Sha

Nigoodathayude feeling tharunna devotional song!
Athanu ithinte oru prathyekatha..
Adhikam gimmicks onnumillaathe thanme stylish ayum decent aayum eduthittundu
Pratheeksha koodunnu...

----------


## Perumthachan

song ishtapettu... ikkayude lookum kollaam...
christian background, hero searching for someone, finds the girl... aadyam orma vannathu olympian anthony adam aanu...

----------


## roshy

> Ugran crew anu
> 
> Direction: shaji padoor
> Script:Haneef adeni
> Camera:Alby
> Music nd bgm:Gopi sunder
> Art director:santhosh raman
> Editing:Mahesh narayan
> Lyrics:Rafeeq ahmed
> ...


promotion&distribution maathrame oru pedi ullu.....

----------


## emirates

Shaji Enna experienced directer mammootty Enna nadane mathram use cheyyunna oru film avum 

Compare other newcomers 

Sent from my X9009 using Tapatalk

----------


## ShahSM

> Good song


പാട്ട് മുഴുവനായി കേട്ടില്ല (പൊതുവെ പാട്ടിഷ്ടമല്ല), @ballu നെ പോലെ പാർട്സ് ആയി കണ്ടു -_-
myടtery song ആയാണ് ഫീൽ ചെയ്തത്. എന്തോ ആ പുറത്തു നിന്ന കുട്ടിയുടെ ചിരി കണ്ടപ്പോ ചരിത്രം സിനിമ ഓർമ്മ വന്നു.

Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk

----------


## King Amal

Ini adutha item - Marana mass teaser... 
Coming soon.   Bloody soon.. 😜

----------


## sachin

> 


manoharamaya christian song i liked it so good  :Clap:  :Clap:

----------


## King Amal

Trending #2 😎

Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk

----------


## Oruvan1

Kidu song.. 
Ikka is a true legend. Enthoru lookaa

----------


## twist369

Same here.. meesapiri vendaayrnu.. normal look aayrnu better


> Song kollam...mammookka looks tired...frames athra rich aai feel cheythilla..padam kidukkatte

----------


## MANNADIAR

Kidukkan pattu... Adam Joan ile Eden thottam enna songumayi cheriya samyam undo ennoru doubt....ikka nalla rasamundu... padam thagarkumennu thonunu

----------


## KulFy

Kikkidu song...repeat mode....

----------


## sethuramaiyer

Decent song and neat picturization..

----------


## udaips

Simple song... pakshe Ikka-yude look athra ishtappettilla... paattinte thudakkathil okke mugham entho pole... Oru pakshe posteril kanda salt n pepper look aavum padathil adhikam samayavum... Entho oru mystery feel konduvaraan kazhinjittundu...  :Yo:

----------


## Tigerbasskool

> Neerali Anthony ano distribution ? MyStory juneil illa ennu thonnunu shift to july. vere cinemakal undo ?


my story okee innu erangiyaalum naale erangiyaalum result disaster thannee so not a big deal ...antony ude kai kaanumello elaa lal movies il...neerali yum flop avaan aanu chance enaalum theatril hold cheyupikum for few weeks

----------


## Tigerbasskool

> Bhasker engine etra vijayichu ennu manasilakunilla.athinu matram enda athil .


Bhasker was an out n out commercial family movie ....movie family ettu eduthu athaanu long run nu karenam ..pinne songs were chartbuster prathekichu i love mummy ..ithu kazhinyu vere oru mamotty padavum long run kitti tu illaaa

----------


## Tigerbasskool

> 


nalle song ...

Mammootty meesha piri look kidu  :Yeye:

----------


## KulFy

> Bhasker was an out n out commercial family movie ....movie family ettu eduthu athaanu long run nu karenam ..pinne songs were chartbuster prathekichu i love mummy ..ithu kazhinyu vere oru mamotty padavum long run kitti tu illaaa


Bhaskar The Rascal 95 Days
Pathemari 104 Days
The Great Father 127 Days

----------


## Tigerbasskool

> Bhaskar The Rascal 95 Days
> Pathemari 104 Days
> The Great Father 127 Days


pathemari vittu poyi...TGF itryum odiyoo  :Laughing:  august cinemas valipichethaa  :Read:

----------


## Abin thomas

> Kidukkan pattu... Adam Joan ile Eden thottam enna songumayi cheriya samyam undo ennoru doubt....ikka nalla rasamundu... padam thagarkumennu thonunu


Eden thotam song churchile wedding ceremony songinte adaptation anu.athu thanne original work alla.

----------


## Kasrottaran

AadhyaM velye pidichilla...but now in repeat mode..simple yet intriguing...mystery feel konduvaran kazhinjittund...girl missing case aanu subject ennu thonnunnu kanditt...hope it does not have any similarities with TGF

----------


## Don David

> AadhyaM velye pidichilla...but now in repeat mode..simple yet intriguing...mystery feel konduvaran kazhinjittund...girl missing case aanu subject ennu thonnunnu kanditt...hope it does not have any similarities with TGF


Sorry, the subject is not about the missing facts and the movie has No similarities with TGF too!!  

Sent from my vivo 1723 using Tapatalk

----------


## perumal

Uff..paat oru reksha illatta  :Wub:  sheryakutty alle padunne  :Thinking:

----------


## KeralaVarma

*song nannayittundu, ini teaser koodi polichal initial kidu aayirikkum*

----------


## KeralaVarma

*padam enganeyundavum*


> Sorry, the subject is not about the missing facts and the movie has No similarities with TGF too!!  
> 
> Sent from my vivo 1723 using Tapatalk

----------


## Mike



----------


## Mike



----------


## Mike



----------


## Manoj

കിടിലം സോങ്ങ്, ടീസർ കൂടി വരുമ്പോൾ കളി മാറും

Sent from my Moto G (5) using Tapatalk

----------


## KOBRA

> കിടിലം സോങ്ങ്, ടീസർ കൂടി വരുമ്പോൾ കളി മാറും
> 
> Sent from my Moto G (5) using Tapatalk


Teaser ennanu ?

----------


## King Amal

Trending #1 position  😎😎😎

Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk

----------


## Sreelakshmi Nair

Good song !! Mystery feel cheythu ee songil...... Nalla picturisation plus lyrics. Gopi sunder music koode chernnappol gambheeramaayi.... yeshuve lyric ethumbo kittunna feel kidu !! Mammootty looks handsome, ichiri fat aayittund... Posteril Kanda look allalloo songil  :Thinking: 

Sent from my vivo 1723 using Tapatalk

----------


## Mike



----------


## Keelezi Achu

Nalla simple and super melody. !!

----------


## Manoj

> Teaser ennanu ?


Next week പ്രതീക്ഷിക്കാം

Sent from my Moto G (5) using Tapatalk

----------


## perumal

> Next week പ്രതീക്ഷിക്കാം
> 
> Sent from my Moto G (5) using Tapatalk


Ee paat tv il kanich thudangiyo..nalla reach kitum families nu idel

----------


## rajees

song nannayittundu......

----------


## KOBRA

*Song in repeat mode*

----------


## Kasrottaran

> Sorry, the subject is not about the missing facts and the movie has No similarities with TGF too!!  
> 
> Sent from my vivo 1723 using Tapatalk


Great to hear that. Song kandappo angane oru vibe kitti. Waiting for the teaser  :Tasty:   :Tasty:

----------


## Helwin

> Good song !! Mystery feel cheythu ee songil...... Nalla picturisation plus lyrics. Gopi sunder music koode chernnappol gambheeramaayi.... yeshuve lyric ethumbo kittunna feel kidu !! Mammootty looks handsome, ichiri fat aayittund... Posteril Kanda look allalloo songil 
> 
> Sent from my vivo 1723 using Tapatalk


oru padathil 2 look paadille  :Laughing: 

Sent from my SM-J710F using Tapatalk

----------


## Sreelakshmi Nair

> oru padathil 2 look paadille 
> 
> Sent from my SM-J710F using Tapatalk


Paadillennu paranhillaalloo!!   :Giveup: 

Sent from my vivo 1723 using Tapatalk

----------


## Mike



----------


## perumal

#EidReleases Distribution Teams:
#Neerali - Moonshot through 
MaxLab
#AbrahaminteSanthathikal - Goodwill
#Theevandi - August Cinemas 
#Race3 - Jawahar Films
#MyStory - Vysakha Films
#NjanMarykutty - Punyaalan Cinemas

----------


## Dasettan

:Clap:  :Clap: 


> 


Sent from my SM-G615F using Tapatalk

----------


## arjunan

song vere level aaakum. 
Maravathoor kanavanavu song pole kidu christian song.

----------


## Don David

Guys From here onwards I am going to take charge of the promotion of this movie!! Promising project aarnnu from the beginning!!  2 posters and one song gives more satisfaction and the reports regards on this movie also very much positive too..... So I don't want to miss to be a part of this movie promotion..... 



Sent from my vivo 1723 using Tapatalk

----------


## Kaliyarmadam Giri

> Guys From here onwards I am going to take charge of the promotion of this movie!! Promising project aarnnu from the beginning!!  2 posters and one song gives more satisfaction and the reports regards on this movie also very much positive too..... So I don't want to miss to be a part of this movie promotion..... 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my vivo 1723 using Tapatalk


Don David nammude muthanu

----------


## Manoj

> Ee paat tv il kanich thudangiyo..nalla reach kitum families nu idel


Audio rls aayillallo, athu kazhinju kodukkumaayirikkum

Sent from my Moto G (5) using Tapatalk

----------


## Manoj

> Guys From here onwards I am going to take charge of the promotion of this movie!! Promising project aarnnu from the beginning!!  2 posters and one song gives more satisfaction and the reports regards on this movie also very much positive too..... So I don't want to miss to be a part of this movie promotion..... 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my vivo 1723 using Tapatalk


Moonji......

Sent from my Moto G (5) using Tapatalk

----------


## Don David

> Moonji......
> 
> Sent from my Moto G (5) using Tapatalk


Enna Sheri :run:

Sent from my vivo 1723 using Tapatalk

----------


## perumal

> Audio rls aayillallo, athu kazhinju kodukkumaayirikkum
> 
> Sent from my Moto G (5) using Tapatalk


ellam pettenu cheithirunel nannayene.....
uncle le song oke tv il ithrem naal ayat kandatila  :Laughing:  tv kanunath kurava..ennalum paat kanalo enoke orth surya music,kappa, ellam vech nokiyalum ..no reksha  :Laughing:

----------


## KOBRA

> ellam pettenu cheithirunel nannayene.....
> uncle le song oke tv il ithrem naal ayat kandatila  tv kanunath kurava..ennalum paat kanalo enoke orth surya music,kappa, ellam vech nokiyalum ..no reksha


Innevare njanum kandittilla uncle song in TV. :Laughing: 
ingane okke ulla team anu padam pidikkan erangunnthu  :Laughing:

----------


## yathra

song kidu repeat ayi kure kandu .. song kandal ariyam making kidu ayirikkum .   :Band:  :Band:  :Band:

----------


## Kannadi

> Guys From here onwards I am going to take charge of the promotion of this movie!! Promising project aarnnu from the beginning!!  2 posters and one song gives more satisfaction and the reports regards on this movie also very much positive too..... So I don't want to miss to be a part of this movie promotion..... 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my vivo 1723 using Tapatalk


Kiduveeeee

Sent from my SM-G610F using Tapatalk

----------


## abraham

Sent from my SM-J120G using Tapatalk

----------


## Mike



----------


## Raja Sha

> Guys From here onwards I am going to take charge of the promotion of this movie!! Promising project aarnnu from the beginning!!  2 posters and one song gives more satisfaction and the reports regards on this movie also very much positive too..... So I don't want to miss to be a part of this movie promotion..... 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my vivo 1723 using Tapatalk


Athu kalakki..
Pakshe master piece pole over aakki chalamakkaruthu :Scare:

----------


## Sreelakshmi Nair

> Athu kalakki..
> Pakshe master piece pole over aakki chalamakkaruthu


Masterpiece threadil pulli nalla active aayirunnalloo!! Athinu shesham athrathanne active aayittumilla!!  

Masterpiece thread unarnnu ninna pole ee threadum unarnnirikkattey!!  Athinu David exclusives okke aayi varattey!! 

Sent from my vivo 1723 using Tapatalk

----------


## BONJOUR

> Guys From here onwards I am going to take charge of the promotion of this movie!! Promising project aarnnu from the beginning!!  2 posters and one song gives more satisfaction and the reports regards on this movie also very much positive too..... So I don't want to miss to be a part of this movie promotion..... 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my vivo 1723 using Tapatalk


That's good decision Don Bhai!! Quality wise and b.o perfo wise Mammookka's recent best avan ella chance um ulla padam!! Abraham nde santhathikal angane chumma povan vannavaralla  :Coolthumb:

----------


## Inspector Balram

> Guys From here onwards I am going to take charge of the promotion of this movie!! Promising project aarnnu from the beginning!!  2 posters and one song gives more satisfaction and the reports regards on this movie also very much positive too..... So I don't want to miss to be a part of this movie promotion..... 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my vivo 1723 using Tapatalk


Chumma hype kayattal and budjet kayattal ozich maximum promote cheytholu

----------


## BangaloreaN

> Guys From here onwards I am going to take charge of the promotion of this movie!! Promising project aarnnu from the beginning!!  2 posters and one song gives more satisfaction and the reports regards on this movie also very much positive too..... So I don't want to miss to be a part of this movie promotion..... 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my vivo 1723 using Tapatalk


Masterpiece pole over aakki veruppikkan anenkil venda, pinne budget okke ariyillenkil mindathe irikkuka.

----------


## KOBRA

@Don  :Laughing:   :Laughing:  :Laughing:

----------


## Don David

So, I think I better leave!!  All the best for Abraham!!
You guys keep promoting!!!  

Sent from my vivo 1723 using Tapatalk

----------


## Kaliyarmadam Giri

> So, I think I better leave!!  All the best for Abraham!!
> You guys keep promoting!!!  
> 
> Sent from my vivo 1723 using Tapatalk


Alukal within paranhotte ningal thakrkku mashe

----------


## mujthaba

> So, I think I better leave!!  All the best for Abraham!!
> You guys keep promoting!!!  
> 
> Sent from my vivo 1723 using Tapatalk





> Alukal within paranhotte ningal thakrkku mashe


Hitler climax orma varunnu .. angerk angane povanonnum patilla .. karangi thirinj ivde thanne ethum .. ikka fans odiyaal adutha teaser rls vare  :Laughing:

----------


## sudeepdayal

> So, I think I better leave!!  All the best for Abraham!!
> You guys keep promoting!!!  
> 
> Sent from my vivo 1723 using Tapatalk


Pokan parayadee.. Ivide Ikka padathine chorinhu pandaram adakkunna angerude thanne fans and neutralsinte idayil ithu poleyulla varthamanam kettu aliyan desp aavenda.. Polikkum nammalu.. Oru blockbuster udan kittum.. Ellathineyum parappikkum nammal..


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Antonio

@Don David bhai pokalllee
Chumma oronnu..

----------


## King Amal

ഷാജി പാടൂർ ? ഹനീഫ് അദേനി ചിത്രം അബ്രഹാമിന്റെ സന്തതികൾ Pack up പാർട്ടിയിൽ വേദിയിലുണ്ടായിരുന്ന എല്ലാവരെയും പൊട്ടി ചിരിപ്പിച്ചു കൊണ്ടായിരുന്നു മമ്മൂക്കയുടെ സർക്കാസ്റ്റിക് പ്രസംഗം .

https://www.machansmedia.com/വേദിയിലിരുന്ന-എല്ലാവരെയ/

----------


## Malik

> So, I think I better leave!!  All the best for Abraham!!
> You guys keep promoting!!!  
> 
> Sent from my vivo 1723 using Tapatalk


Valiya upakaaram :Grin:

----------


## David999

> So, I think I better leave!!  All the best for Abraham!!
> You guys keep promoting!!!  
> 
> Sent from my vivo 1723 using Tapatalk


Poka lle bhai .. ingalu usharakku.. 
bhai yude post pedi ullavar vayikanda . 
Ingalu ithu Etteduthu masterpiece thread inekkalum jor-bar akku .

----------


## Sagar

> @Don David bhai pokalllee
> Chumma oronnu..


machaa..randu divasamaayitt kaanunnillallo?? njan enthenkilum paranjathu kondaanenkil sorry for that..ningal okke undenkile forum active avoo...sorry dear..

----------


## Antonio

> machaa..randu divasamaayitt kaanunnillallo?? njan enthenkilum paranjathu kondaanenkil sorry for that..ningal okke undenkile forum active avoo...sorry dear..


Ha ha... Nothing bro..
Bhai enikku aaa age onnum alla, athokke kazhinju..
I am busy till 21st... That's why.. innu oru gap kitty..ini 18th nu varum..veendum pokum pinne 21st muthal full active...
Thanks, atleast u hav noticed I am missing since 2days..

----------


## Sagar

> Ha ha... Nothing bro..
> Bhai enikku aaa age onnum alla, athokke kazhinju..
> I am busy till 21st... That's why.. innu oru gap kitty..ini 18th nu varum..veendum pokum pinne 21st muthal full active...
> Thanks, atleast u hav noticed I am missing since 2days..


Great and happy to hear that...be safe and take care...

----------


## yathra

Charted calicut apsara

----------


## Antonio

> Great and happy to hear that...be safe and take care...


Sure....thanks..

----------


## Raja Sha

> So, I think I better leave!!  All the best for Abraham!!
> You guys keep promoting!!!  
> 
> Sent from my vivo 1723 using Tapatalk


Ingal enna orumathiri...
Ayye.. 

Varoo ividam jagapoga aakkoo..

----------


## mukkuvan

Song kidu.......

----------


## Tigerbasskool

> #EidReleases Distribution Teams:
> #Neerali - Moonshot through 
> MaxLab
> #AbrahaminteSanthathikal - Goodwill
> #Theevandi - August Cinemas 
> #Race3 - Jawahar Films
> #MyStory - Vysakha Films
> #NjanMarykutty - Punyaalan Cinemas


goodwill through anto release ennu koodi cherku  :Mad:

----------


## roshy

> goodwill through anto release ennu koodi cherku


Changes kaanaan und..clt antoyude sthiram kairali maari apsara vannu abrahaminu....

----------


## Tigerbasskool

> Changes kaanaan und..clt antoyude sthiram kairali maari apsara vannu abrahaminu....


angene anengil kolaaam ..enaalum angerudee oru kai kaaanum ithil ..release shesham 2-3 weeks kazhinyu nokikooo apol ariyaaam

----------


## Abin thomas

> angene anengil kolaaam ..enaalum angerudee oru kai kaaanum ithil ..release shesham 2-3 weeks kazhinyu nokikooo apol ariyaaam


Anto anel kairali,sree,dhanya,remya okeye varu.athillatha theatre list anel athu anto alla.2 three weeks kazhinj enth venelum sambhavikate.anto anel njn ee paranja theatred listil kanum.

----------


## BangaloreaN

> angene anengil kolaaam ..enaalum angerudee oru kai kaaanum ithil ..release shesham 2-3 weeks kazhinyu nokikooo apol ariyaaam


ippozhe oru koluthu ittu vekkuvanalle, removals vannal oru balimrugam vende  :Laughing:

----------


## Antonio

> Anto anel kairali,sree,dhanya,remya okeye varu.athillatha theatre list anel athu anto alla.2 three weeks kazhinj enth venelum sambhavikate.anto anel njn ee paranja theatred listil kanum.


Yaa
Kairali sree dhanya Ramya Illathe -No Anto...

----------


## King Amal

.

Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk

----------


## Mike

Joby vachu keeruvanallo.........

*​*

----------


## yathra

confident okke nalathanu .over akki kolamakathirunnal mathi

----------


## sethuramaiyer

Maxlab, August cinemas, Vyshak films distribute cheyunna film koode ondalle.. Adipoli.. va pokaam..

----------


## BangaloreaN

> Joby vachu keeruvanallo.........
> 
> *​*


Producer aano?
Anyaya veruppikkal anallo.

----------


## shivankuty

> Joby vachu keeruvanallo.........
> 
> *​*


Ingeralae parvathy casil avre puzhutha cheetha vilchvnu joli kodkum ennu parnje???

Sent from my P7072G using Tapatalk

----------


## Mike

Producer anu.....

Bhayankara over anu ingeru.. 





> Producer aano?
> Anyaya veruppikkal anallo.

----------


## Sajil K R

> Producer anu.....
> 
> Bhayankara over anu ingeru..


Kurach over aayal alle aalukal sradhikuu

Sent from my Lenovo A6020a40 using Tapatalk

----------


## BangaloreaN

> Producer anu.....
> 
> Bhayankara over anu ingeru..


Mammootty kku mathram engane kittunno immathiri producers and distributors  :Laughing:

----------


## Abin thomas

> Mammootty kku mathram engane kittunno immathiri producers and distributors


Athu vere thallal kelkatha kond thonunatha.njn orupad ketitund.example major annan.he is a die hard ettan fan.joby is ikka fan.so fansinte level thallal pratheekshikam.padathil content undayal mathy allel nashtam mammootykum mohanlalinum alla ee parayunnavark oke thanneya.padam nannavate.kooduthal thallan avasaram undakate.

----------


## maryland

> .
> 
> Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk


 :Clap:  :Clap:

----------


## Viru

Nalla pattu.......orikkal kettal thanne veendum kelkan thonum

Gopi oru sambhavam thanne

----------


## Mike

:Band:   :Band:

----------


## Antonio

Joby nalla ugran ikka fan aanu pinne pazhaya Kottayam side promotion team um...So he will just exaggerate all..
Athippo ella side ilum ullathalle...
Pinne producer koode aakumbol labham undakkan koode nokkanamallo

----------


## KOBRA

Teaser ennundakum ?

----------


## sankarvp

Release on June 16th 👍

----------


## shivankuty

June 16

Sent from my P7072G using Tapatalk

----------


## King Amal

Good decision..  June 16th.. 👍👍

----------


## KOBRA

Saturaday Release anu alle ?

----------


## KeralaVarma

Oru thakarppan teaser. Tgf pole. Appol thane initial ingu porum

Sent from my SM-A800I using Tapatalk

----------


## KOBRA

ithinu trailor kanilla onno rendo teasere kanuu

----------


## The wrong one

Inn Friday ayathu kond updates vallathum undavumno..?

Sent from my SM-T231 using Tapatalk

----------


## maryland

Saturday (June 16) release... :Band: 
ithu BB for sure... :Band:

----------


## Deepu k

Saturday relese. The king 1995 nov  11  pole avatte

----------


## Mike

...

----------


## Movie Lover

Ee Kaniha ippozhum superstar filmsil nalla roles kittunnundallo? Ranjith Lalettan padathil Kaniha alle heroine?

----------


## Antonio

> Ee Kaniha ippozhum superstar filmsil nalla roles kittunnundallo? Ranjith Lalettan padathil Kaniha alle heroine?


Padma Priya kku shesham ethand aa look il ellarkkum ok aakunna actress aanu...Nyla Usha next..Nayans n Manju und...but Nayans eppozhum kittilla...Manju Ikka film still a dream...

----------


## Abin thomas

Saturday aya kond ellarkum kanalo.220screens aprox undavum ennanu arinjath.ellarum evdelum oke poyi first day kanuka.neerali april14 anennanu innale surajettan comedy starsil paranjath.

----------


## Don David

> Saturday aya kond ellarkum kanalo.220screens aprox undavum ennanu arinjath.ellarum evdelum oke poyi first day kanuka.neerali april14 anennanu innale surajettan comedy starsil paranjath.


220 screens!!!  Nadannathu thanney!!!  

Hardly 150-160 screens that's all!! 

Athra thanney kittiyaal Jai vilikkaam!!!  

2weeks kayiyumbo show reduction undaavum!!  

Saturday may or may not be eid day Aavam !!eid day aanel Malabar side after matinee mathrame idichu kayattam undavoo!!!  Eid day allel sure shot initial!! 


And what all is needed now a teaser or trailer which raise the expectation and being a trend setter one too.... If not the initial will be a bit lower......!!! 

Don't expect 220 screens or more!! 
I repeat hardly 150-160 !!!



Sent from my vivo 1723 using Tapatalk

----------


## Abin thomas

> 220 screens!!!  Nadannathu thanney!!!  
> 
> Hardly 150-160 screens that's all!! 
> 
> Athra thanney kittiyaal Jai vilikkaam!!!  
> 
> 2weeks kayiyumbo show reduction undaavum!!  
> 
> Saturday may or may not be eid day Aavam !!eid day aanel Malabar side after matinee mathrame idichu kayattam undavoo!!!  Eid day allel sure shot initial!! 
> ...


Enik kitiya vivaram angananu.njn ivide paranjenne ullu.ethra screen ayalum ellarum first day pokuka ennanu njn udheshiche.

----------


## ShahSM

> Saturday aya kond ellarkum kanalo.220screens aprox undavum ennanu arinjath.ellarum evdelum oke poyi first day kanuka.neerali april14 anennanu innale surajettan comedy starsil paranjath.


അടുത്ത കൊല്ലമാണോ? - _ -

Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk

----------


## shivankuty

> 220 screens!!!  Nadannathu thanney!!!  
> 
> Hardly 150-160 screens that's all!! 
> 
> Athra thanney kittiyaal Jai vilikkaam!!!  
> 
> 2weeks kayiyumbo show reduction undaavum!!  
> 
> Saturday may or may not be eid day Aavam !!eid day aanel Malabar side after matinee mathrame idichu kayattam undavoo!!!  Eid day allel sure shot initial!! 
> ...


Eid jun 14 or 15 alae varu.??16 avillalo..

Sent from my P7072G using Tapatalk

----------


## Ilayathalapathi

Eid 15th or 16th

----------


## Sreelakshmi Nair

> Eid jun 14 or 15 alae varu.??16 avillalo..
> 
> Sent from my P7072G using Tapatalk


I think 15 or 16 !!!
That's how it comes according to my friend!! 

Sent from my vivo 1723 using Tapatalk

----------


## BangaloreaN

> Eid jun 14 or 15 alae varu.??16 avillalo..
> 
> Sent from my P7072G using Tapatalk


15th Neeraliyude Solo day arikkum.

----------


## ALEXI



----------


## shivankuty

> 15th Neeraliyude Solo day arikkum.


My story kanm

Sent from my P7072G using Tapatalk

----------


## Antonio

Neerali sure 14th...
Marykutty n Theevandi 15th
Abraham 16th..
120-130 theatres nokkiyal mathi...

----------


## Malik

> Neerali sure 14th...
> Marykutty n Theevandi 15th
> Abraham 16th..
> 120-130 theatres nokkiyal mathi...


Theevandi June 28th aakki ennu kandu

----------


## emirates

It will be more than 200 as per production house close news 

Sent from my X9009 using Tapatalk

----------


## wayanadan

> Neerali sure 14th...
> Marykutty n Theevandi 15th
> Abraham 16th..
> 120-130 theatres nokkiyal mathi...


*eid podim podikkum*

----------


## Antonio

> Theevandi June 28th aakki ennu kandu


Ohhh.. official aayi vannillannu thonnunnu

----------


## King Amal

💃

Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk

----------


## Sidharthan

> 15th Neeraliyude Solo day arikkum.


Solo movie aayumayi neerali comparison aano..😉

Sent from my Lenovo A7020a48 using Tapatalk

----------


## The wrong one

> 💃
> 
> Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk


 :Band: 

Sent from my SM-T231 using Tapatalk

----------


## King Amal

🕺🕺🕺

Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk

----------


## King Amal

Kalipppp...  Katta kalippppp.. 😎

Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk

----------


## King Amal

.

Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk

----------


## Kammaran

:Drum:  :Namichu:  :Partytime2: 



> Kalipppp...  Katta kalippppp.. 
> 
> Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk

----------


## abraham

> Kalipppp...  Katta kalippppp.. 😎
> 
> Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk


👌🏻👌🏻

Sent from my SM-J120G using Tapatalk

----------


## Sajil K R

Sent from my Lenovo A6020a40 using Tapatalk

----------


## maryland

HUGE expectations... :Clap:

----------


## maryland

> 
> 
> Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk


 :Clap:  :Clap:  :Clap:

----------


## King Amal

Next poster 2mrw 7 pm..  !!😍😍

Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk

----------


## Cinemalover

> Solo movie aayumayi neerali comparison aano..😉
> 
> Sent from my Lenovo A7020a48 using Tapatalk




Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk

----------


## Antonio

Tomo lalettan b'day...Neerali trailer at 7am..
Abraham poster at 7pm...

----------


## Thevalliparamban

Nalla gap ittu, nerathe announce cheythu kidilan posters release cheyyunnathu kondu oro posterinum nalla reach kittunnu. Waiting for the third one!!

----------


## The wrong one

Charting okke kiduvanallo

Sent from my SM-T231 using Tapatalk

----------


## Manoj

Trivandrum പദ്മനാഭ, new, sree, Aries, Carnival

Sent from my Moto G (5) using Tapatalk

----------


## Manoj

Teaser മിക്കവാറും നാളെ censoring nu വന്നേക്കും, anganaanel Friday teaser പ്രതീക്ഷിക്കാം

Sent from my Moto G (5) using Tapatalk

----------


## Antonio

Ernakulam Kavitha

----------


## bilal john

Ekm Kavitha,calicut Apsara ,ktm Anand.charting kandittundaavum through Anti allennu thonnunnu

----------


## Mike

Announcement posters vare kidu anu  :Band:  

Katta waiting  :Band:   :Band:

----------


## Mike



----------


## twist369

Kidu look...


> 🕺🕺🕺
> 
> Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk

----------


## yathra

kouravar type role ayal kidukkum

----------


## maryland

> Ekm Kavitha,calicut Apsara ,ktm Anand.charting kandittundaavum through Anti allennu thonnunnu


Anto..?  :Read:

----------


## Abin thomas

> Ekm Kavitha,calicut Apsara ,ktm Anand.charting kandittundaavum through Anti allennu thonnunnu


Kottayam anand anel anto alla.antok ah theatre kitilla.anand kidu theatre.medikunna cashinu athil kooduthal facilities tharunna theatre.padam koluthiyal familiesnu comfortable arikum.

----------


## Sajil K R

> Kottayam anand anel anto alla.antok ah theatre kitilla.anand kidu theatre.medikunna cashinu athil kooduthal facilities tharunna theatre.padam koluthiyal familiesnu comfortable arikum.


Take off Anand aarunnu. Pinne street lights

Sent from my Lenovo A6020a40 using Tapatalk

----------


## Antonio

> Kottayam anand anel anto alla.antok ah theatre kitilla.anand kidu theatre.medikunna cashinu athil kooduthal facilities tharunna theatre.padam koluthiyal familiesnu comfortable arikum.


Changanachery Anu
All Dhanya Ramyas and Kairali sree taken marykkutty n Jurassic park/kala

----------


## Manoj

> Changanachery Anu
> All Dhanya Ramyas and Kairali sree taken marykkutty n Jurassic park/kala


നന്നായി

Sent from my Moto G (5) using Tapatalk

----------


## King Amal

First show lisence to b issued between 10-11 am..  
No chance for fanshw.. Frm Mammooka camp..

----------


## abraham

Sent from my SM-J120G using Tapatalk

----------


## Abin thomas

> Take off Anand aarunnu. Pinne street lights
> 
> Sent from my Lenovo A6020a40 using Tapatalk


Streetlight play house anu.playhousinu kottayam nalla screen kitum.charlie oke valiya screen thanne kiti.play house anto anu holding oke but vere company anu anto joseph film companynnu paranj vere oru item und.sakhav,pavada,bhasker oke irakiya banmer.ellam kanakka

----------


## udaips

Anto allathathu kondu arhikkunna long run kittum.. urappu... oru Mega giga BB loading....!!!  :Yo:   :Yo:

----------


## Abin thomas

> Anto allathathu kondu arhikkunna long run kittum.. urappu... oru Mega giga BB loading....!!!


Athu 2weeks kazhinj parayam  :Laughing:

----------


## Manoj

> Anto allathathu kondu arhikkunna long run kittum.. urappu... oru Mega giga BB loading....!!!


Anto ഉണ്ടാകും, അയാൾ ഇല്ലാതെ ജോബി ഒറ്റക്കൊന്നും പടം ഇറക്കില്ല

Sent from my Moto G (5) using Tapatalk

----------


## KOBRA

Ithinte poster erakkathe oru teaser irakki vittirunnu enkkil kollamayirunnu

----------


## twist369

Laalettante bday aanallo new poster..
Enii laalettan engaanumaano ABRAHAM 😂🤣😎

Kurach naal mump kandan  paranjaayrnu..2 super 🌟 are there in This movie ..ullathaano entho😛

----------


## KOBRA

> Trivandrum *പദ്മനാഭ, new, sree,* Aries, Carnival
> 
> Sent from my Moto G (5) using Tapatalk


single screen capacity etrayanu ?

----------


## ALEXI



----------


## The wrong one

> 


Nice stills  :Drum: 

Sent from my SM-T231 using Tapatalk

----------


## KOBRA

siddquine oru villante mukhabhavam undo ennoru doubt

----------


## The wrong one

> siddquine oru villante mukhabhavam undo ennoru doubt


Ellarkkum oru villante make overum expressionsum und

Sent from my SM-T231 using Tapatalk

----------


## Tissot

> siddquine oru villante mukhabhavam undo ennoru doubt


Villain aaaya mathyarunu...kure nalayi villatharam kanditu.....ee makhbool salmaney ikka rakshapeduthye adamgu le

----------


## twist369

Adaaru 😍

----------


## Mike

stills ellam kidu  :Band: 

padam minnichekkane  :Pray:

----------


## abraham

Inn varunna poster face full kanikkunnath aavum..

Sent from my SM-J120G using Tapatalk

----------


## Mammooka fan

2hrs 10 min to go

----------


## KOBRA

innnu Teaser  erakkmayirunnu

----------


## King Amal

Different poster of deric Abraham Coming soon..

----------


## The wrong one

Half an hour more...

Sent from my SM-T231 using Tapatalk

----------


## ALEXI



----------


## KOBRA

pillere paryunnthu pole kapp kola masssssssssssss

----------


## The wrong one

> 


2 mass getups  :Band: 

Sent from my SM-T231 using Tapatalk

----------


## The wrong one

> 2 mass getups 
> 
> Sent from my SM-T231 using Tapatalk


2 eyes two massive looks 👌👌👌😍😍😍

Sent from my SM-T231 using Tapatalk

----------


## maryland

> Inn varunna poster face full kanikkunnath aavum..
> 
> Sent from my SM-J120G using Tapatalk





> 


 :Read:  :Read:  :Read:

----------


## Mammooka fan

Double role enganm ano???

----------


## Mammooka fan

Posters mathram iraki  hype undakan mammokkeke patu

----------


## Don David

Best among the three posters released!!  

Sent from my vivo 1723 using Tapatalk

----------


## sankarvp

Kidu item 💙👌

----------


## mujthaba

Oru kidu padam varumenna oru feel

----------


## Religious monk

Double role 
Oral kollapedunu matteyal revenge edukkunu 
 :Band: 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Don David

There is a need of teaser asap to strengthen the wave... If so initial will be much higher than expected.... 

Sent from my vivo 1723 using Tapatalk

----------


## Mike

Like TGF Posters kondu hype kettubanalloooo

ithu vare vanna ellam kidu  :Band:

----------


## mujthaba

Bracelet trend avum

----------


## Dasettan

Kidilan poster ..👏

Sent from my SM-G615F using Tapatalk

----------


## Don David

> Double role 
> Oral kollapedunu matteyal revenge edukkunu 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Sorry   :Vandivittu:  Abrahaminte Sandhathikalil oru sandhathi mammoottyum mattoru sandhathi Anson Paul um aanu !! 


Sent from my vivo 1723 using Tapatalk

----------


## Mammooka fan

> Double role 
> Oral kollapedunu matteyal revenge edukkunu 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Double role anenn ann enku thonune

----------


## Mammooka fan

> Sorry   Abrahaminte Sandhathikalil oru sandhathi mammoottyum mattoru sandhathi Anson Paul um aanu !! 
> 
> 
> Sent from my vivo 1723 using Tapatalk


Sheey 😐😐😐😐

----------


## Don David

> Sheey 😐😐😐😐


May be ikka in early 40s and early 50s.... Looks seems to be so!! 

Sent from my vivo 1723 using Tapatalk

----------


## Don David

Charted at Manjeri Devaki Cinemax!!! 



Sent from my vivo 1723 using Tapatalk

----------


## Antonio

Villain ikka thanne... Mumbai police level il oru Adaaru twist...

----------


## The wrong one

> Charted at Manjeri Devaki Cinemax!!! 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my vivo 1723 using Tapatalk


Kairali alla  :Band: 

Sent from my SM-T231 using Tapatalk

----------


## Mammooka fan

> Villain ikka thanne... Mumbai police level il oru Adaaru twist...


Mammooka villian role il ipp cinema veran njan kaathu irikuva

----------


## The wrong one

Enthina teaser .....teaserum trailarum irakkiya padathekkal hype ippo ithinille..

Sent from my SM-T231 using Tapatalk

----------


## Mammooka fan

> Kairali alla 
> 
> Sent from my SM-T231 using Tapatalk


Appo anto ik ithil kayi ilen thonunu
Hope goodwill market the movie nicely

----------


## Abin thomas

> Bracelet trend avum


Evdelum ipo available ano.?Marketil irangiyal onnu inform cheyane

----------


## mujthaba

> Villain ikka thanne... Mumbai police level il oru Adaaru twist...


Ufff .. climaxil ikkade villainism kand viewers tharich irikanam

----------


## Abin thomas

Flex ready

Sent from my Redmi Note 5 Pro using Tapatalk

----------


## The wrong one

> Evdelum ipo available ano.?Marketil irangiyal onnu inform cheyane


Ithu saadharana oru kontha alle ithokke available ayirikkum

Sent from my SM-T231 using Tapatalk

----------


## The wrong one

> Flex ready
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 5 Pro using Tapatalk


Ivanmarith irangan kaathirikkuvano

Sent from my SM-T231 using Tapatalk

----------


## King Amal

Kola mass poster..  BB on the way..  !!😎

----------


## Mammooka fan

Mammooka villian ayi aarum pradheeshikilaa soo climax il villian anenkil bhyngara effect ayrkum

----------


## The wrong one

Sathyam..👍

Sent from my SM-T231 using Tapatalk

----------


## mujthaba

> Mammooka villian ayi aarum pradheeshikilaa soo climax il villian anenkil bhyngara effect ayrkum


Enthaavo aa muthal ezhthi vechirikunnath.. athyavashyam hollywood influence ulla kakshiyanenn thonunu haneef

----------


## King Amal

Exactly..  !

Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk

----------


## sethuramaiyer

Kalakkan poster.. hope this one will upto the expectations.

----------


## abraham

> 


uff... 😍😍

Sent from my SM-J120G using Tapatalk

----------


## abraham

Sent from my SM-J120G using Tapatalk

----------


## abraham

Fan craze

Sent from my SM-J120G using Tapatalk

----------


## Manoj

Kidukkan പോസ്റ്റർ, ഇത് ആണ് ഞങൾ കാത്തിരുന്ന blockbuster

Sent from my Moto G (5) using Tapatalk

----------


## abraham

Sent from my SM-J120G using Tapatalk

----------


## The wrong one

TGF in shesham Fansukarkk armadhikkanulla vakayayi

Sent from my SM-T231 using Tapatalk

----------


## Antonio

Theeran adhigaram ondru okke pole yrs neelunna anweshanavum aakam...
Anyway thrilling posters...

----------


## Akhil krishnan

Heavy Poster... Now Waiting For The Teaser..

----------


## abraham

Sent from my SM-J120G using Tapatalk

----------


## abraham

കസബക്ക് ശേഷം ട്രോളന്മാർ ഏറ്റെടുത്ത മമ്മൂക്ക മൂവി 😂😂

Sent from my SM-J120G using Tapatalk

----------


## abraham

Sent from my SM-J120G using Tapatalk

----------


## wayanadan

കിടു പോസ്റ്റർ

----------


## perumal

good poster  :Drum:

----------


## Manoj

Eid favourite movie ithu thanne, teaser koodi vannu കഴിഞ്ഞാൽ 200 സ്ക്രീൻ ഒക്കെ sure

Sent from my Moto G (5) using Tapatalk

----------


## Deepu k

Ithu oru thudakkam akatte.look super.ini thallipolikal kayari varathe irikkatte.unda , kunjachan, mamangam,yathra

----------


## Manoj

> Ithu oru thudakkam akatte.look super.ini thallipolikal kayari varathe irikkatte.unda , kunjachan, mamangam,yathra


Mamankam, യാത്ര ഒക്കെ കിടു തന്നെ, കുഞ്ഞച്ചൻ ഒക്കെ സ്ക്രിപ്റ്റ് ആയി വരട്ടെ

Sent from my Moto G (5) using Tapatalk

----------


## Abin thomas

👌👌👌👌👌👌👌👌👌

Sent from my Redmi Note 5 Pro using Tapatalk

----------


## Sajil K R

Sent from my Lenovo A6020a40 using Tapatalk

----------


## perumal

> 
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 5 Pro using Tapatalk



ith polichu..title onu matipidikar nu  :Laughing:

----------


## The wrong one

> Sent from my Lenovo A6020a40 using Tapatalk


Eath abhilash aan 

Sent from my SM-T231 using Tapatalk

----------


## Abin thomas

> Eath abhilash aan 
> 
> Sent from my SM-T231 using Tapatalk


4k ennu kandille.kottayam anu

----------


## Sajil K R

> Eath abhilash aan 
> 
> Sent from my SM-T231 using Tapatalk


Kottayam

Sent from my Lenovo A6020a40 using Tapatalk

----------


## Abin thomas

Next

Sent from my Redmi Note 5 Pro using Tapatalk

----------


## yathra

Kidukkan item   . Ini oru kidu teaser koode varanam

----------


## The wrong one

ഒന്ന് അടങ്ങാത്ത പകയുള്ള കണ്ണുകൾ.... രണ്ടാമത്തേത് ഒരു കുറ്റാന്വേഷകന്റെ ക്യൂരിയോസിറ്റി.....

അബ്രഹാമിന്റെ രണ്ട് കാലഘട്ടത്തിലെ ലുക്കുകൾ ആണ് എന്ന് തോന്നുന്നു... ഇപ്പോഴും ഒരു മിസ്റ്ററി കീപ് ചെയ്യുന്നുണ്ട് മൂവി...വിൻറേജ് കാറും കയ്യിലെ കൊന്തയും ഡബിൾ റോൾ ആണെന്നും തോന്നിപ്പിക്കും...

Sent from my SM-T231 using Tapatalk

----------


## shivankuty

> 4k ennu kandille.kottayam anu


Abhilashl neerali alae?

Sent from my P7072G using Tapatalk

----------


## Deepu k

> Mamankam, യാത്ര ഒക്കെ കിടു തന്നെ, കുഞ്ഞച്ചൻ ഒക്കെ സ്ക്രിപ്റ്റ് ആയി വരട്ടെ
> 
> Sent from my Moto G (5) using Tapatalk


Angene varatte.

----------


## Raja Sha

Athe..
2 kannukalum 2 kathakal aanu parayunnathu..
Kannukalil ithrayum bhava vyathyasangal varuthan mammookkayude kazhivu apaaram thanne..
Pravachana paramaya onnum ee cinema ithuvare nalkiyittilla ennathanu ettavum valiya prathyekatha...
Padam angane thanne mattoru thalathilekku hype uyarukayanu...

----------


## Raja Sha

Adya film thanne superhit aakk8 sradha pidichu pattiya samvidhayakan aanu haneef adeni...
Thante 2nd script athraykku mikachathanenkil pinne
Enthinu ithu mattoru puthu mugha samvidhayakanu nalki ennathanu manasdilakathathu

----------


## Abin thomas

> Abhilashl neerali alae?
> 
> Sent from my P7072G using Tapatalk


Abraham chilapol anand avum.randum same complex anu.allel april14th neerali release cheythit 16th shiftingum avam.

----------


## kandahassan

superb poster .....................

----------


## Antonio

> Sent from my Lenovo A6020a40 using Tapatalk


Changanachery Anu aanu...
So Kottayam Abhilash aakilla...Anand thanne aakum...same complex aaya kond igane ittathakum
Abhilash n Asha Neerali aakum

----------


## Abin thomas

> Changanachery Anu aanu...
> So Kottayam Abhilash aakilla...Anand thanne aakum...same complex aaya kond igane ittathakum
> Abhilash n Asha Neerali aakum


Same day alla release.so adjust cheyth idum.neerali oru theatrile ollu.

----------


## roshy

> Same day alla release.so adjust cheyth idum.neerali oru theatrile ollu.


Eid june 16 aakaan chance undu.....
appol abraham,neerali randum same day varum!

----------


## Don David

> Eid june 16 aakaan chance undu.....
> appol abraham,neerali randum same day varum!


Nope!!!  Neerali will release it on Friday itself along with race 3 !! Neerali will look for more than 200 or near to 200 screens on initial day... Abraham will release in mostly 160 screens.... Race 3 will have 75 screens... Theevandi to my knowledge postponed while Marykutty and My story will have nearly 100 screens each.... The best movie will get addition from the second week and others will survive as per the wom.....!!

Abraham 3rd poster is stunning and goosebumps teaser is yet to come which will be a 36 seconds duration.....!! To my knowledge there will be a 1.35 minute trailer cut on or before 10 th June!!! 

Sent from my vivo 1723 using Tapatalk

----------


## sudeepdayal

June 16 irangunna padathin Julyil trailer??


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Movie Lover

Race 3 75 screens?




> Nope!!!  Neerali will release it on Friday itself along with race 3 !! Neerali will look for more than 200 or near to 200 screens on initial day... Abraham will release in mostly 160 screens.... Race 3 will have 75 screens... Theevandi to my knowledge postponed while Marykutty and My story will have nearly 100 screens each.... The best movie will get addition from the second week and others will survive as per the wom.....!!
> 
> Abraham 3rd poster is stunning and goosebumps teaser is yet to come which will be a 36 seconds duration.....!! To my knowledge there will be a 1.35 minute trailer cut on or before 10 th July!!! 
> 
> Sent from my vivo 1723 using Tapatalk

----------


## abraham

ട്രൈലെർ ഉണ്ടാവുമെന്ന് കരുതുന്നില്ല  പകരം രണ്ടോ മൂന്നോ teaser ആവാനാണ് സാധ്യത .. tgf പോലെ 

Sent from my SM-J120G using Tapatalk

----------


## abraham

Sent from my SM-J120G using Tapatalk

----------


## Don David

> June 16 irangunna padathin Julyil trailer??
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Edited!! 

Sent from my vivo 1723 using Tapatalk

----------


## Don David

> ട്രൈലെർ ഉണ്ടാവുമെന്ന് കരുതുന്നില്ല  പകരം രണ്ടോ മൂന്നോ teaser ആവാനാണ് സാധ്യത .. tgf പോലെ 
> 
> Sent from my SM-J120G using Tapatalk


They had done with their trailer cuts!! And 2 teasers too!! They will bounce it on the correct length!! 

Sent from my vivo 1723 using Tapatalk

----------


## roshy

> Nope!!!  Neerali will release it on Friday itself along with race 3 !! Neerali will look for more than 200 or near to 200 screens on initial day... Abraham will release in mostly 160 screens.... Race 3 will have 75 screens... Theevandi to my knowledge postponed while Marykutty and My story will have nearly 100 screens each.... The best movie will get addition from the second week and others will survive as per the wom.....!!
> 
> Abraham 3rd poster is stunning and goosebumps teaser is yet to come which will be a 36 seconds duration.....!! To my knowledge there will be a 1.35 minute trailer cut on or before 10 th June!!! 
> 
> Sent from my vivo 1723 using Tapatalk


friday eid allenkilum release cheyyumo?

----------


## Don David

> friday eid allenkilum release cheyyumo?


Ya

Sent from my vivo 1723 using Tapatalk

----------


## abraham

Sent from my SM-J120G using Tapatalk

----------


## udaips

> 


Wow....Idivettu poster...  :Namichu:

----------


## Richard

kidilan item

----------


## udaips

> Adya film thanne superhit aakk8 sradha pidichu pattiya samvidhayakan aanu haneef adeni...
> Thante 2nd script athraykku mikachathanenkil pinne
> Enthinu ithu mattoru puthu mugha samvidhayakanu nalki ennathanu manasdilakathathu


Akkaryam mathrame enikkum doubt ulloo... oru pakshe TGF-nu munpe ezhuthiyathum commit cheythathum aavaam...

----------


## Tigerbasskool

> 


onnu onnaraa poster ...kidu ..heavy  :Yeye:  
 :Band:

----------


## maryland

> Sent from my SM-J120G using Tapatalk


kurishumala punyaalante alla... :Doh: 
(veruthe ororo andhaviswaasangal)  :Mad:

----------


## mukkuvan

Kidilam Poster.... Veendum hope koodunnu...... Oru kidu teaser koodi vannaal, Initial Record on the way  :Clap:   :Clap:

----------


## Manoj

> Akkaryam mathrame enikkum doubt ulloo... oru pakshe TGF-nu munpe ezhuthiyathum commit cheythathum aavaam...


ഹനീഫ് 3-4 oneline പറഞ്ഞതിൽ ഓഗസ്റ്റ് choose ചെയ്ത സ്ക്രിപ്റ്റ് ആണ് tgf, ഇത് പിന്നീട് ചെയ്യാൻ maatiuathanu. ഷാജി tgf set il vechu ithu കേട്ടപ്പോൾ ഇത് ചെയ്യാൻ chodikkuvaayirinnu. Tgf associate cheythu ഹനീഫ് നേ സഹയിച്ചതിനുള്ള പ്രത്യുപകാരം ആയിരിക്കും എബ്രഹാം

Sent from my Moto G (5) using Tapatalk

----------


## Manoj

> Kidilam Poster.... Veendum hope koodunnu...... Oru kidu teaser koodi vannaal, Initial Record on the way


Teaser ഇറക്കിയാൽ മാത്രം പോരാ, സോങ്ങ് channels nu kodukkukem venam. Ini 3 weeks maathrame ullu padathinte rls nu

Sent from my Moto G (5) using Tapatalk

----------


## mukkuvan

Yes... Marketing strong aayittu start aayittillennu thonnunnu... Neerali flexes okke ividathe Metro Pillars-ilokke vannu..... Abraham yet to come.....




> Teaser ഇറക്കിയാൽ മാത്രം പോരാ, സോങ്ങ് channels nu kodukkukem venam. Ini 3 weeks maathrame ullu padathinte rls nu
> 
> Sent from my Moto G (5) using Tapatalk

----------


## MEGASTAR ROCKS

Kolakolliii Poster....oru teaser avsymanu...

----------


## Cinemalover

Kidilam Poster  :Clap:   :Clap: 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk

----------


## KOBRA

> ഹനീഫ് 3-4 oneline പറഞ്ഞതിൽ ഓഗസ്റ്റ് choose ചെയ്ത സ്ക്രിപ്റ്റ് ആണ് tgf, ഇത് പിന്നീട് ചെയ്യാൻ maatiuathanu. ഷാജി tgf set il vechu ithu കേട്ടപ്പോൾ ഇത് ചെയ്യാൻ chodikkuvaayirinnu. *Tgf associate cheythu ഹനീഫ് നേ സഹയിച്ചതിനുള്ള പ്രത്യുപകാരം ആയിരിക്കും എബ്രഹാം*
> 
> Sent from my Moto G (5) using Tapatalk


*Seriayirikkum*

----------


## King Amal

Tgf setil vech tannr shaji heard this oneliner.. 
Mammooka pande open date koduthittund shajik.. Epoo film chyanm nn thonunno appo date..  Ithinte oneline kettappo ee script vidan thonniyilla..  Mammooka full support ang koduthu..  Appo haneefinu double ok.. 



> Adya film thanne superhit aakk8 sradha pidichu pattiya samvidhayakan aanu haneef adeni...
> Thante 2nd script athraykku mikachathanenkil pinne
> Enthinu ithu mattoru puthu mugha samvidhayakanu nalki ennathanu manasdilakathathu

----------


## KeralaVarma

*teaser next week engilum varanam*

----------


## Don David

> *teaser next week engilum varanam*


This weekend undaavum!! 

Sent from my vivo 1723 using Tapatalk

----------


## The wrong one

> This weekend undaavum!! 
> 
> Sent from my vivo 1723 using Tapatalk


Traser koode vannal kurachu koode dharana kittum moviye patti

Sent from my SM-T231 using Tapatalk

----------


## Don David

> Traser koode vannal kurachu koode dharana kittum moviye patti
> 
> Sent from my SM-T231 using Tapatalk


Ottum dharana kodukatha teaser aavattey..... ellavarum oru dharanayumillathey padam kaanattey

Sent from my vivo 1723 using Tapatalk

----------


## KOBRA

E friday okke erakki vidan para teaser

----------


## Don David

Aarodu parayaan aaru kelkkaan!! 


> E friday okke erakki vidan para teaser


Sent from my vivo 1723 using Tapatalk

----------


## KOBRA

a jobye facebookil poyi pathu theri vilichal mathi  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## Malik

Teaser 28th aakum.Angananallo athinte oru veppu.14,21,next?

----------


## abraham

ഇക്കയുടെ കയ്യിൽ കിടക്കുന്ന കുരിശിന്റെ കൈവള  വാങ്ങാൻ താല്പര്യം ഉള്ളവർക്ക്.. ഫിലിപ് കാർട്ടിൽ  സാധനം ഉണ്ട് 250 രൂപ ആണ് വില താൽപര്യം ഉള്ളവർക്ക് ഈ ലിങ്ക് ഉപയോഗിച്ച് വാങ്ങിക്കാവുന്നതാണ്.സിമില്ർ  സാധനം വേറെ ഡിസൈൻ ഒക്കെ വില കൂടിയതും കുറഞ്ഞതുമായ മാറ്റ് മോഡലുകളും ഓൺലൈൻ ഇൽ ലഭ്യമാണ്


VK Jewels Divine Cross Rhodium Cubic Zirconia Alloy Pendant

https://dl.flipkart.com/dl/vk-jewels...oduct.share.pp

----------


## Abin thomas

> ഇക്കയുടെ കയ്യിൽ കിടക്കുന്ന കുരിശിന്റെ കൈവള  വാങ്ങാൻ താല്പര്യം ഉള്ളവർക്ക്.. ഫിലിപ് കാർട്ടിൽ  സാധനം ഉണ്ട് 250 രൂപ ആണ് വില താൽപര്യം ഉള്ളവർക്ക് ഈ ലിങ്ക് ഉപയോഗിച്ച് വാങ്ങിക്കാവുന്നതാണ്.സിമില്ർ  സാധനം വേറെ ഡിസൈൻ ഒക്കെ വില കൂടിയതും കുറഞ്ഞതുമായ മാറ്റ് മോഡലുകളും ഓൺലൈൻ ഇൽ ലഭ്യമാണ്
> 
> 
> VK Jewels Divine Cross Rhodium Cubic Zirconia Alloy Pendant
> 
> https://dl.flipkart.com/dl/vk-jewels...oduct.share.pp


Thank you so much

----------


## abraham

> Thank you so much


അഭിജിത് നായർ പുള്ളിയുടെ fb യിൽ  ഒരു post ഇട്ടിട്ടുണ്ട് അതിലെ കമെന്റ്സ് നോക്ക് ഇതിന്റെ full ഡീറ്റെയിൽസ് ഉണ്ട്.. എല്ലാ കമെന്റും വായിക്കുക ആണെങ്കിൽ ഒരു സന്ദോഷം തരുന്ന കമെന്റും കാണാം 

Sent from my SM-J120G using Tapatalk

----------


## King Amal

Hoarding list 1

Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk

----------


## abraham

Sent from my SM-J120G using Tapatalk

----------


## King Amal

Teaser loading.. 😎

Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk

----------


## The wrong one

> Teaser loading.. 😎
> 
> Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk


 :Drum: 

Sent from my SM-T231 using Tapatalk

----------


## Don David

> Teaser loading.. 😎
> 
> Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk


 :Band: 

Sent from my vivo 1723 using Tapatalk

----------


## King Amal

🤘

Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk

----------


## Akhil krishnan

> Teaser loading.. 
> 
> Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk








 :Drum:  :Drum:  :Drum:  :Drum:

----------


## Malik

> Teaser loading.. 😎
> 
> Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk


Ithu Abraham teaser onnumalla, Parole  ile credits aanu.Ippo kandappozhaa shreddichathu

----------


## Raja Sha

> 🤘
> 
> Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk


Fans show anumathi undo?

----------


## King Amal

> Fans show anumathi undo?


Ithvare illa..   Friday mammookayod onnude poyi chodich nokkum.. 
10 am aanu ippo decide cheythitulla lisence issue time.. 
Booking 10 am show enn paranju tanne aanu..  Permission kittiyal spcl show vech elladathum undavum..  

Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk

----------


## Don David

> Ithvare illa..   Friday mammookayod onnude poyi chodich nokkum.. 
> 10 am aanu ippo decide cheythitulla lisence issue time.. 
> Booking 10 am show enn paranju tanne aanu..  Permission kittiyal spcl show vech elladathum undavum..  
> 
> Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk


Better to start it by regular show, asking to mammooka for fans show is cliched story, he will definitely won't allow for early shows, better to start it by 10 am shows only....... The last minute early shows is not a good deal for this movie as this one hasn't any hype created comparing great father..... 

Sent from my vivo 1723 using Tapatalk

----------


## King Amal

> Better to start it by regular show, asking to mammooka for fans show is cliched story, he will definitely won't allow for early shows, better to start it by 10 am shows only....... The last minute early shows is not a good deal for this movie as this one hasn't any hype created comparing great father..... 
> 
> Sent from my vivo 1723 using Tapatalk


Permission tharan chance illa.. 
Masterpiece kazhnjappzhe paranjatha ini fanshw chodich varanda enn..  Matinee okke dull aavum spcl shw vechal..  

Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk

----------


## Don David

> Permission tharan chance illa.. 
> Masterpiece kazhnjappzhe paranjatha ini fanshw chodich varanda enn..  Matinee okke dull aavum spcl shw vechal..  
> 
> Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk


Fans show vekkenda padangalkku fanshow thanne vekkenam.... Oru matinee down aayillel ivanmaar 100 day onnum kalippikkillalloo...... 

Idhinonnum koduthillelum bilalinu koduthamathi!! Matinee Alla first day or showyum dull aavilla!!  Good reports koode vannaal first weekend onnum ticket nokenda!! 

Anyway FDFS of Abraham will be from Mangalore Big Cinemas or else from thrissur Inox !! 

Sent from my vivo 1723 using Tapatalk

----------


## ABE

> Fans show vekkenda padangalkku fanshow thanne vekkenam.... Oru matinee down aayillel ivanmaar 100 day onnum kalippikkillalloo...... 
> 
> Idhinonnum koduthillelum bilalinu koduthamathi!! Matinee Alla first day or showyum dull aavilla!!  Good reports koode vannaal first weekend onnum ticket nokenda!! 
> 
> Anyway FDFS of Abraham will be from Mangalore Big Cinemas or else from thrissur Inox !! 
> 
> Sent from my vivo 1723 using Tapatalk


 Yep FAns show venem,..athum Mass padangalkku...

----------


## abraham

> Sent from my SM-T231 using Tapatalk


Parolile aan

Sent from my SM-J120G using Tapatalk

----------


## Antonio

Pandu Parunthu okke Tanur 3am show vechathaaanu neram velukkum munne negative erangiyathennu paranju kurekkalathekk aa edapad nirthichatha..
10am okke potteeee...9.30 maxm..athinu munne Venda.

----------


## Don David

> Pandu Parunthu okke Tanur 3am show vechathaaanu neram velukkum munne negative erangiyathennu paranju kurekkalathekk aa edapad nirthichatha..
> 10am okke potteeee...9.30 maxm..athinu munne Venda.


It's not 3 am ,its 12:00:01 !! Anthony sheshavum orupaadu movies early shows vechittund... Pokkiriraja okke 8 am show undaarnnu... With packed Hf shows...!! 

If marketed well they will get audience for matinee too as it is a Saturday release.... 

But here the situation is if it is an eid day fans shows can't be able even mammookka allows too..... So it's better to start with regular show....!! Even though if it is eid ,noon show will be part in Malabar... Otherwise the initial will be huge for it....!! 

A good teaser will change everything!!!  


Sent from my vivo 1723 using Tapatalk

----------


## udaips

> Fans show vekkenda padangalkku fanshow thanne vekkenam.... Oru matinee down aayillel ivanmaar 100 day onnum kalippikkillalloo...... 
> 
> Idhinonnum koduthillelum bilalinu koduthamathi!! Matinee Alla first day or showyum dull aavilla!!  Good reports koode vannaal first weekend onnum ticket nokenda!! 
> 
> Anyway FDFS of Abraham will be from Mangalore Big Cinemas or else from thrissur Inox !! 
> 
> Sent from my vivo 1723 using Tapatalk


Fans show undenkilum illenkilum itharam movies okke first day 5sh vechu enthayaalum kalikkanam...Matinee-kku aalu koodi ennu vechu 5sh-il ninnu kittunna total gross 4sh-yekkal enthaayalum kooduthal undavum... Eppol kandu varunna ee fans show enna paripaadi maati 8.30 or 9am show start cheyyanam ellaayidathum... First shows kaanunnathu enthaayalum fans thanneyavumallo.. Fans showsinu purakilulla 'economics' ariyanjittalla... Ennaalum ithathra nalla pravanatha aayi thonnunnilla...

----------


## Mammooka fan

Oru kidukan theatre standee pic
Forumkeralam twitter page il undalo

----------


## Abin thomas

> Oru kidukan theatre standee pic
> Forumkeralam twitter page il undalo


Ithano

Sent from my Redmi Note 5 Pro using Tapatalk

----------


## abraham

Sent from my SM-J120G using Tapatalk

----------


## perumal

Ishtapetila  :Hmmm: 


> Sent from my SM-J120G using Tapatalk


Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk

----------


## Mammooka fan

> Sent from my SM-J120G using Tapatalk


Kidu❤️❤️❤️

----------


## Malik

> Sent from my SM-J120G using Tapatalk


Hype ithiri kurachekkam

----------


## Mammooka fan

> Hype ithiri kurachekkam


Nth pati?!!

----------


## Mike

ee padathinte ayi vanna impressive allatha fist poster........

----------


## Mammooka fan

> ee padathinte ayi vanna impressive allatha fist poster........


Paraythaka kuzhapam onum illalo

----------


## Abin thomas

> Paraythaka kuzhapam onum illalo


Posterinte kuzhapamalla.ee poster kandapo gangster orma vannu kanum.

Pakshe gangster lookil content ulla film anel kidukum.blockbuster anu ente expectations

----------


## twist369

> Sent from my SM-J120G using Tapatalk


Derikkinte oru kayyk thalarvaatham undennu thonnunnu..🤔

Maybe villain pand pani koduthathaavum..like new Delhi

----------


## Malik

> Nth pati?!!


Entho poleyundu aa still.Padathil ethrayo kidu stills kanum.Ithokke poster aakkumbozhe oru panthikedu thonnumallo.Anyway ithu mathram aanu bore aayathu.Pettennu Neerali poster aanonnu thonni.Angane oru look

----------


## KOBRA

> Entho poleyundu aa still.Padathil ethrayo kidu stills kanum.Ithokke poster aakkumbozhe oru panthikedu thonnumallo.Anyway ithu mathram aanu bore aayathu.Pettennu Neerali poster aanonnu thonni.Angane oru look


E posterloode avere enthano uddeshikkunnthu athu nadakkum :Laughing:

----------


## Mammooka fan

> Entho poleyundu aa still.Padathil ethrayo kidu stills kanum.Ithokke poster aakkumbozhe oru panthikedu thonnumallo.Anyway ithu mathram aanu bore aayathu.Pettennu Neerali poster aanonnu thonni.Angane oru look


Elam kidu still ippo irakya movie kanumbo effect undavula

----------


## King Amal

Kola masss.. Terrraaaa masss...  

Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk

----------


## Dasettan

> Derikkinte oru kayyk thalarvaatham undennu thonnunnu..🤔
> 
> Maybe villain pand pani koduthathaavum..like new Delhi


😆

Sent from my SM-G615F using Tapatalk

----------


## Don David

Good poster!!!  Oru full size still vannapppo sandosham!!!! 

More stills vannaal filminu gunam cheyyathe olloooo

Sent from my vivo 1723 using Tapatalk

----------


## Abin thomas

> Entho poleyundu aa still.Padathil ethrayo kidu stills kanum.Ithokke poster aakkumbozhe oru panthikedu thonnumallo.Anyway ithu mathram aanu bore aayathu.Pettennu Neerali poster aanonnu thonni.Angane oru look


Ee padathil pala pala lookukal und.more its a police crime story.pinne most important thing is that ithu vare ulla stillsil onnum cooling glass illa.athillathe thanne stills ellam stylish ayitund.

----------


## kandahassan

> Good poster!!!  Oru full size still vannapppo sandosham!!!! 
> 
> More stills vannaal filminu gunam cheyyathe olloooo
> 
> Sent from my vivo 1723 using Tapatalk


climax twist undaakum alle .

----------


## Don David

> climax twist undaakum alle .


Enna oru aakkiya chodhyam pole!! Oru investigation story aanennu mathrame enikkariyoo!!  Idhinekurich Vere onnum enikkariyilla Nhan chodhichittumillla

Sent from my vivo 1723 using Tapatalk

----------


## KOBRA

> climax twist undaakum alle .


Kandanu ella report kittiyittum ithu kittiyille  :Laughing:

----------


## kandahassan

> Kandanu ella report kittiyittum ithu kittiyille


DON david enikkum mele alle athukondu chodichatha ...nammalkku angane valya bandham onnum illa ..aake ariyavunnathu kurachu theater owners pinne kurachu distribution / charting teams 
pinne kurachu film personalilties only .

----------


## Don David

> DON david enikkum mele alle athukondu chodichatha ...nammalkku angane valya bandham onnum illa ..aake ariyavunnathu kurachu theater owners pinne kurachu distribution / charting teams 
> pinne kurachu film personalilties only .


 :Vandivittu: 


Sent from my vivo 1723 using Tapatalk

----------


## KOBRA

> DON david enikkum mele alle athukondu chodichatha ...nammalkku angane valya bandham onnum illa .*.aake ariyavunnathu kurachu theater owners pinne kurachu distribution / charting teams 
> pinne kurachu film personalilties only* .


Mathiyallo pinne enthuvenam .Full padathinte story ariyan ithokke mathi :Laughing:

----------


## BangaloreaN

> Mathiyallo pinne enthuvenam .Full padathinte story ariyan ithokke mathi


pakshe avarkkonnum Kandane ariyilla.

----------


## kandahassan

> Mathiyallo pinne enthuvenam .Full padathinte story ariyan ithokke mathi


climax okke enganaa avarodu chodikkunne  :Nono: 

business related karyangalaanu njangal kooduthalum discuss cheyyunnathu pinne idakku kadha kettenkil aayi .

----------


## kandahassan

> pakshe avarkkonnum Kandane ariyilla.


athonnum ningale bodhyapeduthenda karyam enikilla .

----------


## KOBRA

> pakshe avarkkonnum Kandane ariyilla.


 :Laughing:   :Laughing:  :Laughing:  :Laughing:  :Laughing:

----------


## BangaloreaN

> athonnum ningale bodhyapeduthenda karyam enikilla .


sheri rajave........

----------


## abraham

Sent from my SM-J120G using Tapatalk

----------


## abraham

Sent from my SM-J120G using Tapatalk

----------


## Keelezi Achu

> climax okke enganaa avarodu chodikkunne 
> 
> business related karyangalaanu njangal kooduthalum discuss cheyyunnathu pinne idakku kadha kettenkil aayi .



ee post vaayichappo velli moonga yile paashanam shaji de vaathil olinju nottam aanu oorma vannath.

(pls take it lightly)

----------


## mukkuvan

Hype kurackaanulla cyclodical poster..... Idhu serickum official poster thanne aano.....





> Sent from my SM-J120G using Tapatalk

----------


## Devarajan Master

> Hype kurackaanulla cyclodical poster..... Idhu serickum official poster thanne aano.....


Ninghalude siggy yil parayunna Sunny aaranu?

----------


## KeralaVarma

*neeraliyil annante character name*


> Ninghalude siggy yil parayunna Sunny aaranu?

----------


## GABBAR



----------


## Don David

What's wrong in the poster!!!  Oru coat aano preshnam??  atho ini cooling glass illathadhaano preshnam!!!  Early 40 s to early 50s age get ups verum throughout movie.... So beard illatha ikka, Nara Illatha beard and hair Ulla Ikka ,Nara Ulla beard and hair Ulla ikka  ....ingane okke looks varaam....

Or if you have any suggestions or if anyone have any ambitions that ikka 's look should be like this and that, it's not possible however.... To satisfy everyone is more challenging.... 


> Hype kurackaanulla cyclodical poster..... Idhu serickum official poster thanne aano.....


Sent from my vivo 1723 using Tapatalk

----------


## Don David

From now onwards, the production team should introduce the character posters.... Like August cinemas what did for the great father!!! 

Sent from my vivo 1723 using Tapatalk

----------


## Mammooka fan

> What's wrong in the poster!!!  Oru coat aano preshnam??  atho ini cooling glass illathadhaano preshnam!!!  Early 40 s to early 50s age get ups verum throughout movie.... So beard illatha ikka, Nara Illatha beard and hair Ulla Ikka ,Nara Ulla beard and hair Ulla ikka  ....ingane okke looks varaam....
> 
> Or if you have any suggestions or if anyone have any ambitions that ikka 's look should be like this and that, it's not possible however.... To satisfy everyone is more challenging.... 
> 
> Sent from my vivo 1723 using Tapatalk


Athu alle njan alojikune
Ntha ann ithinte prob enn

----------


## mukkuvan

:Yes:   :Yes:   :Yes:   :Yes: 




> Ninghalude siggy yil parayunna Sunny aaranu?





> *neeraliyil annante character name*

----------


## mukkuvan

Coat onnumalla prasnam.... Idhu vare vanna posters okke impressive aayappol idhu ottum impressive aayilla...... Photo polum endho Ikka Face and Body okke dis-proportionate pole thonni....




> What's wrong in the poster!!!  Oru coat aano preshnam??  atho ini cooling glass illathadhaano preshnam!!!  Early 40 s to early 50s age get ups verum throughout movie.... So beard illatha ikka, Nara Illatha beard and hair Ulla Ikka ,Nara Ulla beard and hair Ulla ikka  ....ingane okke looks varaam....
> 
> Or if you have any suggestions or if anyone have any ambitions that ikka 's look should be like this and that, it's not possible however.... To satisfy everyone is more challenging.... 
> 
> Sent from my vivo 1723 using Tapatalk

----------


## Akhil krishnan

#AbrahaminteSanthathikal Hording at Vytila

----------


## Akhil krishnan



----------


## Malik

> 


Ithu Kollaam

----------


## mukkuvan

:Good:   :Good:   :Good:   :Good: 




>

----------


## Mike

Good  one...   :Band: 


>

----------


## King Amal

Onn rand perk ishtapetilla nn vech namuk entha..  
Kalanjitt povan para.. 



> What's wrong in the poster!!!  Oru coat aano preshnam??  atho ini cooling glass illathadhaano preshnam!!!  Early 40 s to early 50s age get ups verum throughout movie.... So beard illatha ikka, Nara Illatha beard and hair Ulla Ikka ,Nara Ulla beard and hair Ulla ikka  ....ingane okke looks varaam....
> 
> Or if you have any suggestions or if anyone have any ambitions that ikka 's look should be like this and that, it's not possible however.... To satisfy everyone is more challenging.... 
> 
> Sent from my vivo 1723 using Tapatalk

----------


## King Amal

Kidu kiduveeee... 😍😍



>

----------


## Dasettan

> 


Eth kalakki

Sent from my SM-G615F using Tapatalk

----------


## The wrong one

> 


Veendum eye😍

Sent from my SM-T231 using Tapatalk

----------


## abraham

> 


Ith kidu

Sent from my SM-J120G using Tapatalk

----------


## Antonio

Ikka's character suspicious looks

----------


## The wrong one

Character posters okke promotion nannayi gunam cheyyum ....but malayalathil kurachu cinemakalkke irangyittollu..Prithvi thante adhika moviesinum post cheyyarund...

Sent from my SM-T231 using Tapatalk

----------


## Don David

Good poster by the way!!!  Hoarding okke ithupole Ella idathum varanam.... Coming soon 6 sheet posters Okke Ella centresilum ethanam !!! Moreover this weekil thanne teaser koode irakkivittaal!!! 

 :Band:   :Band: 

Sent from my vivo 1723 using Tapatalk

----------


## abraham

> 


Ithuvare vannathil eattavum ishttapettath ithan... 

Sent from my SM-J120G using Tapatalk

----------


## abraham

Release junil allayirunnu enkil motion poster okke irakkamayirunnu... Tgf pole.. Ithippo athinonnum time illa.. hardly 23 or 24 Days for release

Sent from my SM-J120G using Tapatalk

----------


## abraham

Hoardings list 

Sent from my SM-J120G using Tapatalk

----------


## The wrong one

> Hoardings list 
> 
> Sent from my SM-J120G using Tapatalk


 :Drum: 

Sent from my SM-T231 using Tapatalk

----------


## Don David

> Sent from my SM-T231 using Tapatalk


List maathram aakkathe ellaam pettennu ee parangha sthalangalil okke uyarattey...... 

Audio launch pettennu nadathi TV yil Okke teaser and songs varattey.... Satellite partner aarayalum in between serials or other programs inte advertisement inte idayil teaser Okke idattey.... Theatrukalil especially multiyil Okke teaser and trailer kalikkatttey.... Nagarangal muzhuvan coming soon posters varattey.... talk show channelukalil varattey..... Coming soon paper advertisement Okke varattey ....

Rolls Royce car IL Okke vilasi nadakkunna Joby kku vijaricha nadakkunna kaaryame olloo...... 

Ingane okke onnu vannirunnel ennu aagrahikkunnu

Sent from my vivo 1723 using Tapatalk

----------


## The wrong one

> List maathram aakkathe ellaam pettennu ee parangha sthalangalil okke uyarattey...... 
> 
> Audio launch pettennu nadathi TV yil Okke teaser and songs varattey.... Satellite partner aarayalum in between serials or other programs inte advertisement inte idayil teaser Okke idattey.... Theatrukalil especially multiyil Okke teaser and trailer kalikkatttey.... Nagarangal muzhuvan coming soon posters varattey.... talk show channelukalil varattey..... Coming soon paper advertisement Okke varattey ....
> 
> Rolls Royce car IL Okke vilasi nadakkunna Joby kku vijaricha nadakkunna kaaryame olloo...... 
> 
> Ingane okke onnu vannirunnel ennu aagrahikkunnu
> 
> Sent from my vivo 1723 using Tapatalk


Arkka ippo ithokke aagraham illathe...😑

Sent from my SM-T231 using Tapatalk

----------


## abraham

> List maathram aakkathe ellaam pettennu ee parangha sthalangalil okke uyarattey...... 
> 
> Audio launch pettennu nadathi TV yil Okke teaser and songs varattey.... Satellite partner aarayalum in between serials or other programs inte advertisement inte idayil teaser Okke idattey.... Theatrukalil especially multiyil Okke teaser and trailer kalikkatttey.... Nagarangal muzhuvan coming soon posters varattey.... talk show channelukalil varattey..... Coming soon paper advertisement Okke varattey ....
> 
> Rolls Royce car IL Okke vilasi nadakkunna Joby kku vijaricha nadakkunna kaaryame olloo...... 
> 
> Ingane okke onnu vannirunnel ennu aagrahikkunnu
> 
> Sent from my vivo 1723 using Tapatalk


Verum agraham mathram.. Ithinte pakuthi kittiyal thanne bagyam.. Enthayalum chila nalla lakshanangal okke kanunnund.. hoardings.. June 5 n multiyil booking open avumenn kettu.. 

Sent from my SM-J120G using Tapatalk

----------


## Don David

> Verum agraham mathram.. Ithinte pakuthi kittiyal thanne bagyam.. Enthayalum chila nalla lakshanangal okke kanunnund.. hoardings.. June 5 n multiyil booking open avumenn kettu.. 
> 
> Sent from my SM-J120G using Tapatalk


June 5th nu open aavanel athinu Munne censoring nadakkanam!!!  

Sent from my vivo 1723 using Tapatalk

----------


## Antonio

> List maathram aakkathe ellaam pettennu ee parangha sthalangalil okke uyarattey...... 
> 
> Audio launch pettennu nadathi TV yil Okke teaser and songs varattey.... Satellite partner aarayalum in between serials or other programs inte advertisement inte idayil teaser Okke idattey.... Theatrukalil especially multiyil Okke teaser and trailer kalikkatttey.... Nagarangal muzhuvan coming soon posters varattey.... talk show channelukalil varattey..... Coming soon paper advertisement Okke varattey ....
> 
> Rolls Royce car IL Okke vilasi nadakkunna Joby kku vijaricha nadakkunna kaaryame olloo...... 
> 
> Ingane okke onnu vannirunnel ennu aagrahikkunnu
> 
> Sent from my vivo 1723 using Tapatalk


Sunday koode serial kaanikkan pona TV up aano... ippo varum

----------


## perumal

> June 5th nu open aavanel athinu Munne censoring nadakkanam!!!  
> 
> Sent from my vivo 1723 using Tapatalk


as usual rls nu randu divasam munne censor cheyum..ayyo certificate kitiyile...show nadathan patille ennn paranj circus oke veendum kanendi varo!! abrahaminte karyathil oke pucca planing aayal kollam!!

----------


## perumal

> 


kiduvey  :Yeye:

----------


## maryland

> Good poster by the way!!!  Hoarding okke ithupole Ella idathum varanam.... Coming soon 6 sheet posters Okke Ella centresilum ethanam !!! Moreover this weekil thanne teaser koode irakkivittaal!!! 
> 
>  
> 
> Sent from my vivo 1723 using Tapatalk


Great Father hang over... :Read:  :2guns:

----------


## maryland

> Hoardings list 
> 
> Sent from my SM-J120G using Tapatalk


ningal Deric Abrahathinte aaraa.?  :Read:

----------


## The wrong one

> ningal Deric Abrahathinte aaraa.?


Abrahamin ariyataha oru brother an pulli...!

Sent from my SM-T231 using Tapatalk

----------


## abraham

> ningal Deric Abrahathinte aaraa.?


Padam kanumbol manssilakum...ith kadhayalla pulle ithan charithram 

Sent from my SM-J120G using Tapatalk

----------


## Rajamaanikyam

> ningal Deric Abrahathinte aaraa.?


Vakayil oru Achanayittu varum chechy...

----------


## abraham

Changanasseri

Sent from my SM-J120G using Tapatalk

----------


## udaips

> 


Nice poster.. :Yo:

----------


## abraham

അൻസനെ  കാണുമ്പോൾ വിക്രം വേദ യിലെ മാധവൻ look പോലെ ഉണ്ട് , മമ്മൂക്കയുടെ hair cover ചെയ്ത്  നോക്കിയാൽ ബിലാലിനെ കാണാം 

Sent from my SM-J120G using Tapatalk

----------


## Cinemalover

Kidilam poster  :Clap:

----------


## wideeyes

മമ്മൂക്ക ഡബിൾ റോളിൽ ആണോ ....ഇസഹാക്കും ഇസ്മായേലും..അവർ തമ്മിലുള്ള പകയും(ഭാവനയിൽ)  :Unsure:

----------


## Mike



----------


## abraham

Sent from my SM-J120G using Tapatalk

----------


## King Amal

Exclusive stills..  🎈

Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk

----------


## abraham

Kidu look.. shaji anna minnichekane

Sent from my SM-J120G using Tapatalk

----------


## abraham

Sent from my SM-J120G using Tapatalk

----------


## ALEXI



----------


## The wrong one

> 


Vintage guns ,cars. beard look😍😍😍

Sent from my SM-T231 using Tapatalk

----------


## Don David

Kidu!!!  Ella stillsum maximum shared aayaal thanne kidu aayi hype varum!!! 

Sent from my vivo 1723 using Tapatalk

----------


## King Amal

Running wid dat gun still oru rekshem illa...  Sparrr.. 

Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk

----------


## Tigerbasskool

ithu oru big hit aaavum ennu ente manassu pareyunnu .....ithinu munpee TGF aayiuirnnu angenee parenyethu  :Laughing:  

much bigger than TGF  :Yeye:

----------


## abraham

Sent from my SM-J120G using Tapatalk

----------


## abraham

Sent from my SM-J120G using Tapatalk

----------


## abraham

Sent from my SM-J120G using Tapatalk

----------


## abraham

Sent from my SM-J120G using Tapatalk

----------


## abraham

Sent from my SM-J120G using Tapatalk

----------


## The wrong one

Kikkidu stills  :Band: 

Sent from my SM-T231 using Tapatalk

----------


## The wrong one

A 36 Second #Teaser of #AbrahaminteSanthathikal loading😍🔥 

Expected to Releas on this Weekend😎😍

Make a Way For #DerickAbraham😎🔥🔥

Sent from my SM-T231 using Tapatalk

----------


## The wrong one

▶

Sent from my SM-T231 using Tapatalk

----------


## Manoj

Song okke channels il vanno, അതേതായാലും നന്നായി, എല്ലാം well planned aayi oru mammookka chithram varunnu

Sent from my Moto G (5) using Tapatalk

----------


## abraham

> ▶
> 
> Sent from my SM-T231 using Tapatalk


😍😍

Sent from my SM-J120G using Tapatalk

----------


## ALEXI



----------


## maryland

> ▶
> 
> Sent from my SM-T231 using Tapatalk


surya kee jai... :sunny:

----------


## twist369

Athil 30 sec tum titles maatramaavathirikkatte 🤔😂




> A 36 Second #Teaser of #AbrahaminteSanthathikal loading😍🔥 
> 
> Expected to Releas on this Weekend😎😍
> 
> Make a Way For #DerickAbraham😎🔥🔥
> 
> Sent from my SM-T231 using Tapatalk

----------


## abraham

Narain undo ithil?

Sent from my SM-J120G using Tapatalk

----------


## jimmy

> 





mammootty kku ee mqbool illathe oru movie illa. ithu poleoru boren nadan

----------


## Abin thomas

> mammootty kku ee mqbool illathe oru movie illa. ithu poleoru boren nadan


Pedikenda pulli ithil valya role onnumilla.ikka kodukunna role oke pullik kitu.moothapa alle.

----------


## Mike

Anyaya Stills  :Band:   :Band: 

ee padam oru koluthal ayirikkum  :Band:  

epozhathe Hype nu mukalil nilkana Teaser avane  :Pray: 

Shaji Annaaa  :Pray:

----------


## Akhil krishnan

Fan Made

----------


## Akhil krishnan

അബ്രഹാമിന്റെ സന്തതികൾ എന്ന ചിത്രത്തിന്റെ ഡെറിക്ക് അബ്രഹാമിന്റെ ഡിസൈൻ ഷർട്ടുകൾ ഈ പെരുന്നാളിന് നിങ്ങൾക്കായി STETT വിപണിയിലിറക്കുന്നു...

----------


## Mike

Fan Made

----------


## The wrong one

> Fan Made


Kidu

Sent from my SM-T231 using Tapatalk

----------


## aashiq1

Heroin stylish costumum gunum kodtal mass akila.. the movie seems very similar to tgf

----------


## The wrong one

> Heroin stylish costumum gunum kodtal mass akila.. the movie seems very similar to tgf


Gun pidich stylish costumum itt verthe ninnal mass avilla but IKKA cheytha pole intense oru nottam vachal MASS avum....
Tgf similiar anenn parayan pafam release onnum ayittillallo..ayinu munpe similiar anenn engane manassilayi

Sent from my SM-T231 using Tapatalk

----------


## Mike

ithile evdeyaa style... 

oru Gun indu.. . 

outfit anel polum normal anu,,Jeans n Shirt... not even used shades.....

Angeru pnne nthitalum stylish ayi ponathil nthu cheyan patum :Biggrin: 





> Heroin stylish costumum gunum kodtal mass akila.. the movie seems very similar to tgf

----------


## Abin thomas

Sunday 7pm teaser ennu kelkunnu

----------


## King Amal

ഭൂമിയിൽ മനുഷ്യൻ മൂന്നു കാര്യങ്ങളോട് മത്സരിക്കരുത്!!
ദൈവത്തോടും!!പ്രകൃതിയോടും!!
വിധികളോടും!!

                    -#DerickAbraham😎
#june16😍

----------


## abraham

Sent from my SM-J120G using Tapatalk

----------


## Mammooka fan

> Sunday 7pm teaser ennu kelkunnu


Waiting❤️❤️❤️

----------


## Kattippalli Pappan

Got.reports
Good Script 
Direction  Let us wait and C

----------


## udaips

ATBB Loadiinngggg.... :Band:

----------


## KulFy

Sure Shot BlockBuster Loading  :Band:  
Second Half  :Good: Climax  :Boxing:

----------


## King Amal

🤘🤘🤘🤘🎉🎉🎉🎉......



> Sure Shot BlockBuster Loading  
> Second Half Climax

----------


## realcinemas

*Double role ano ?*

----------


## udaips

> *Double role ano ?*


Athoru suspense aanu...

----------


## KOBRA

Ellavarudeyum Report ketittu puthiya niyamam ormavarunnu  :Laughing:

----------


## BangaloreaN

_Abrahmin Daivam nalkum
Kaanaan desham thedi thedi pokam
Halleluyah paadam

Balavanam Daivathinte geethangal paadi paadi
Thenum paalum ozhukum desham kaanam

Israel janathakkennum vijayam nalkum Daivam
Egyptin adimathathin bandhanamellam neekkeedunnu

Abrahmin Daivam nalkum
Kaanaan desham thedi thedi pokam
Halleluyah paadam_

----------


## Abin thomas

> Ellavarudeyum Report ketittu puthiya niyamam ormavarunnu


Report oke sheriyarikum.padam nallathum arikum but athu kond mathram hit avumo ennalle ipol ellardem chodhyam

----------


## yathra

High hopes ..  teaser kidukkum adeni anu teaser undakkiyathu  :Band:

----------


## KOBRA

> High hopes ..  teaser kidukkum adeni anu teaser undakkiyathu


*Adeni anellum sudani anellum padam kidukkanam*

----------


## yathra

> *Adeni anellum sudani anellum padam kidukkanam*


Elam arinjittum nigal okke cycle odikkal move kanumbola  :Laughing:  @Bahuleyan ayirunnu munpu

----------


## KOBRA

> Elam arinjittum nigal okke cycle odikkal move kanumbola  @Bahuleyan ayirunnu munpu


*
Ente Anna enikku onnum ariyilla*

----------


## Mike



----------


## shameenls

നല്ലൊരു കഥയും  തിരക്കഥയും ഷാജി പാടൂരും  കൂടെയുണ്ടെങ്കിൽ ഒരു ഷോർട്ട് ഫിലിം എടുത്തിട്ടില്ലാത്തവർക്കു  പോലും ഹിറ്റുണ്ടാക്കാം എന്നൊരു ചൊല്ല് തന്നെ മലയാള സിനിമാ ഇൻഡസ്ട്രിയിൽ ഉണ്ട് .   

അങ്ങനെ ഉള്ള ഒരാൾ 20 വർഷത്തെ എക്സ്പീരിയൻസിന് ശേഷം ഒരു സിനിമ സ്വന്തമായി സംവിധാനം ചെയ്*താൽ അതിന്റെ ലെവൽ ഊഹിക്കാവുന്നതേ ഉള്ളൂ. അതുമാത്രം അല്ല മമ്മൂക്ക ഷാജിക്ക് വേണ്ടി പത്തു കൊല്ലം മുന്നേ ഓപ്പൺ ഡേറ്റ് കൊടുത്തതാണ്.. അത് ഈ പത്തു വർഷത്തിന് ശേഷം ഉപയോഗിക്കണം എങ്കിൽ അബ്രഹാം നിസ്സാരക്കാരനല്ല....

ഫേസ് ബുക്കിൽ നിന്നും കിട്ടിയത്.

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk

----------


## Abin thomas

> നല്ലൊരു കഥയും  തിരക്കഥയും ഷാജി പാടൂരും  കൂടെയുണ്ടെങ്കിൽ ഒരു ഷോർട്ട് ഫിലിം എടുത്തിട്ടില്ലാത്തവർക്കു  പോലും ഹിറ്റുണ്ടാക്കാം എന്നൊരു ചൊല്ല് തന്നെ മലയാള സിനിമാ ഇൻഡസ്ട്രിയിൽ ഉണ്ട് .   
> 
> അങ്ങനെ ഉള്ള ഒരാൾ 20 വർഷത്തെ എക്സ്പീരിയൻസിന് ശേഷം ഒരു സിനിമ സ്വന്തമായി സംവിധാനം ചെയ്*താൽ അതിന്റെ ലെവൽ ഊഹിക്കാവുന്നതേ ഉള്ളൂ. അതുമാത്രം അല്ല മമ്മൂക്ക ഷാജിക്ക് വേണ്ടി പത്തു കൊല്ലം മുന്നേ ഓപ്പൺ ഡേറ്റ് കൊടുത്തതാണ്.. അത് ഈ പത്തു വർഷത്തിന് ശേഷം ഉപയോഗിക്കണം എങ്കിൽ അബ്രഹാം നിസ്സാരക്കാരനല്ല....
> 
> ഫേസ് ബുക്കിൽ നിന്നും കിട്ടിയത്.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


Career vech nokuanel udayananu tharam filmile udayabhanu anu shaji padoor.

----------


## shameenls

> Career vech nokuanel udayananu tharam filmile udayabhanu anu shaji padoor.


നന്നായി വന്നാൽ മതിയാരുന്നു. പുതിയ നിയമം ഒക്കെ പോലെ ഒരു നല്ല സ്ക്രിപ്റ്റ് നശിപ്പിക്കുന്ന ഡിറ്റക്ഷന് ആകാതിരിക്കാൻ പ്രാർത്ഥിക്കാം.

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk

----------


## Mike

Fan made..

----------


## The wrong one

Fan made

Sent from my SM-T231 using Tapatalk

----------


## King Amal

🎊🎊🎊🎊🎊.....

----------


## Saathan

> 



kidu  :Ok: ... ingane few stills weekly ittal mathi nalla initial kittum...

----------


## Koya Hayat

> kidu ... ingane few stills weekly ittal mathi nalla initial kittum...


Long runn  eppolum urappillalle?

----------


## Abin thomas

> Long runn  eppolum urappillalle?


Athengana ipo urap parayunne.adhyam padam irangi wom mouth ariyanam.competitionu koode irangunna padangalude level ariyanam.pinne nalla distribution kituonnu nokanam.ithoke ariyathe onnum parayan patilla.

Expectations nd things are nw on positive side.

----------


## Koya Hayat

> Athengana ipo urap parayunne.adhyam padam irangi wom mouth ariyanam.competitionu koode irangunna padangalude level ariyanam.pinne nalla distribution kituonnu nokanam.ithoke ariyathe onnum parayan patilla.
> 
> Expectations nd things are nw on positive side.


Long runn kittunna oru kidu ikka filimnayi wait chayyunnu..this filim is like that same verdict as David huge initial after huge fall this type of movies hard to get family support ..but will get hit status

----------


## Antonio

> Long runn kittunna oru kidu ikka filimnayi wait chayyunnu..this filim is like that same verdict as David huge initial after huge fall this type of movies hard to get family support ..but will get hit status


Long run okke ini multies il nokkiyal mathi..
Trend maarikkondirikkuva..
3 wks singles thanne valya kaaryam aakum ini muthal...weekly 3 films release...
So 50 days onnum ini singles enikk thonnunnilla...

----------


## KulFy

> Ellavarudeyum Report ketittu puthiya niyamam ormavarunnu


ingalde randu bidals koode eduthaal poorthiyaakum  :Laughing:

----------


## MamBlr

Veroru vazhiyundu...  veruthe ittu odikkkuka...  :Smile:  
Mammu athu cheyyillallo !




> Athengana ipo urap parayunne.adhyam padam irangi wom mouth ariyanam.competitionu koode irangunna padangalude level ariyanam.pinne nalla distribution kituonnu nokanam.ithoke ariyathe onnum parayan patilla.
> 
> Expectations nd things are nw on positive side.

----------


## yathra

Waiting teaser  :Band:  :Band:  :Band:

----------


## Joe27

> Veroru vazhiyundu...  veruthe ittu odikkkuka...  
> Mammu athu cheyyillallo !


Greatfather calicut run nokiyal mathi ee paranjath ang matti parayendi varumm....

----------


## Joe27

> Long run okke ini multies il nokkiyal mathi..
> Trend maarikkondirikkuva..
> 3 wks singles thanne valya kaaryam aakum ini muthal...weekly 3 films release...
> So 50 days onnum ini singles enikk thonnunnilla...


Long run nalla wom varuna bakki ullavarde padathinu okke kittunund mammootyde padathinu kittathathinu ningal oroo nyayam kandethunath alle...  :Laughing:

----------


## maryland

> Long runn  eppolum urappillalle?


athinu producer/distributor antony onnu allallo? :Doh:

----------


## Kammaran

:Cheerleader:  :Namichu:

----------


## abraham

Sent from my SM-J120G using Tapatalk

----------


## bhola bhala

Chalu comedikal illatha, Veruppikkunna slow motion nadathangalillatha, Koothara dialogadikal ilaatha, Kaathadappikkunna pashchathala sangeetha bahalangalillatha oru chithram pratheekshikkunnu...Varshangalkku (??pathittandukalkku) shesham aanathwamulla, poocha kudumbathile angangalude swabhavam illatha oru kadhapathram aakatte Derike...

----------


## Malik

> Chalu comedikal illatha, Veruppikkunna slow motion nadathangalillatha, Koothara dialogadikal ilaatha, Kaathadappikkunna pashchathala sangeetha bahalangalillatha oru chithram pratheekshikkunnu...Varshangalkku (??pathittandukalkku) shesham aanathwamulla, poocha kudumbathile angangalude swabhavam illatha oru kadhapathram aakatte Derike...


Chalu comedy ozhike mattellam undakum.

----------


## Antonio

> Long run nalla wom varuna bakki ullavarde padathinu okke kittunund mammootyde padathinu kittathathinu ningal oroo nyayam kandethunath alle...


Shari muthalaleee

----------


## silverscreenfan

> Chalu comedikal illatha, Veruppikkunna slow motion nadathangalillatha, Koothara dialogadikal ilaatha, Kaathadappikkunna pashchathala sangeetha bahalangalillatha oru chithram pratheekshikkunnu...Varshangalkku (??pathittandukalkku) shesham aanathwamulla, poocha kudumbathile angangalude swabhavam illatha oru kadhapathram aakatte Derike...


From your comments i guess you belong to old age because you mentioned pathittandukalkku shesham... Ithil chalu comedikal sadhyatha illa ennu thonnunnu, adeni/shaji both are serious guys.

slow motion podikkengilum kanum ... athu use cheyyenda sthalathu avashyathinu use cheyyumbol super feel tharum. 

BGM kidu aanenkil scenesinte gambheeryam irattikkum.... bgm illengil new gen parayum award padam poleyundu ennu...allengil 2000 nu munpu irangenda cinema ennu...

dont expect inspector balram type character...ikkayude annathe age/energy level alla ippol... pulliyekkondu pattunna level tharum...

----------


## silverscreenfan

> Greatfather calicut run nokiyal mathi ee paranjath ang matti parayendi varumm....


mammootty paranjittano ottiyathu...athu shaji nadeshan ottichathalle....antonikku lalinte ella padangalkkum valippikkamengil mammoottyude tharakkedillatha abhiprayam kittiya TGF okke valippikkunnathil oru thettum illa, athu vallappozhum okke mathram sambhavikkunnathalle.

----------


## silverscreenfan



----------


## silverscreenfan

deric abrahaminte kayyil use cheyyunna type chain

----------


## Abin thomas

> Greatfather calicut run nokiyal mathi ee paranjath ang matti parayendi varumm....


Tgf ntr karyathil oru complaintsum illa bhai.athinu venda run kitiyitund.shaji nadeshan nalla pole valipichitund athalle vendath.antony perumbavoor cheyunnathum athu thanne.shaji cheyunnathum same valipeer.athoke innathe kalath venam.valare avashyamanu.

----------


## Abin thomas

Nalla cinemakal varanam.uncle thudangi vechath ith continue cheyanam.cltn oke thaniye vannolum.

----------


## twist369

Teaser naaleyundo?

----------


## abraham

Sent from my SM-J120G using Tapatalk

----------


## KeralaVarma

Chilappol kaanumayirikum 

Sent from my SM-A800I using Tapatalk

----------


## KeralaVarma

Chilappol 


> Teaser naaleyundo?


Sent from my SM-A800I using Tapatalk

----------


## LOLan

> Teaser naaleyundo?


Teaser nale illennanu arinje...

----------


## Akhil krishnan

#AbrahaminteSanthathikal will have 2 Teasers b4 its release! First Teaser work has been completed with Gopi Sundar doing Bgm Works.A Teaser that is par or above with #TheGreatFather is on the way.

----------


## LOLan

> Sure Shot BlockBuster Loading  
> Second Half Climax


aravind saamy in manankam polano mone ?

----------


## abraham

Sent from my SM-J120G using Tapatalk

----------


## ALEXI



----------


## abraham

https://m.facebook.com/story.php?sto...93971303949178

Maunam vidhwaan booshanam 
Shaji padoor👌🏻👌🏻

Sent from my SM-J120G using Tapatalk

----------


## abraham

North paravur

Sent from my SM-J120G using Tapatalk

----------


## Abin thomas

> https://m.facebook.com/story.php?sto...93971303949178
> 
> Maunam vidhwaan booshanam 
> Shaji padoor👌🏻👌🏻
> 
> Sent from my SM-J120G using Tapatalk


Ivar arum thanne padam enganundenno,padam nannavumenno onnum paranjilla.athu thanne aswasam

----------


## yathra

Abraham  :Band:  :Band:  nale chilappole teaser kanoo . Trailer akum adyam varan chance

----------


## abraham

> Ivar arum thanne padam enganundenno,padam nannavumenno onnum paranjilla.athu thanne aswasam


അതാണ് പടത്തിൽ ഉള്ള പ്രതീക്ഷയും..

Sent from my SM-J120G using Tapatalk

----------


## abraham

Fan made

Sent from my SM-J120G using Tapatalk

----------


## abraham

Hoardings

Sent from my SM-J120G using Tapatalk

----------


## yathra

Holdings  :Good:  ini athinte peril karachil kanenda alo

----------


## twist369

Abraham style eid spl dress okke irangunnundennu kettu

----------


## abraham

> Hoardings
> 
> Sent from my SM-J120G using Tapatalk


Airport road 

Sent from my SM-J120G using Tapatalk

----------


## sankarvp

FDFS locked, after TGF 💙

----------


## Darth Vader



----------


## King Amal

Adaar poster.. 😍😍



>

----------


## abraham

> 


Uff... kidilan

Sent from my SM-J120G using Tapatalk

----------


## ALEXI

> 


Ithu vare irangiya postersil ettavum kidu ithu thanne

----------


## ALEXI



----------


## renjuus

Kidu.... :salut:  :salut:

----------


## The wrong one

> 


Anson polinte thalayil gun vachano ee nottam..??

Kidilan poster

Sent from my SM-T231 using Tapatalk

----------


## The wrong one

> 


Eyes 😍😍😍😍😍

Sent from my SM-T231 using Tapatalk

----------


## abraham

Sent from my SM-J120G using Tapatalk

----------


## ALEXI



----------


## The wrong one

Heavy stills😍

Sent from my SM-T231 using Tapatalk

----------


## twist369

> 


Kolakolli..eni ingeru villanaano

----------


## twist369

> Sent from my SM-J120G using Tapatalk


Ansonte sidel ulla Penn etha

----------


## abraham

> Ansonte sidel ulla Penn etha


Tharushi 

Sent from my SM-J120G using Tapatalk

----------


## The wrong one

#WhoIsDerick #TeaserSoon

Sent from my SM-T231 using Tapatalk

----------


## abraham

Sreenath stills

Sent from my SM-J120G using Tapatalk

----------


## twist369

Vere ethokke moviesl und??


> Tharooshi 
> 
> Sent from my SM-J120G using Tapatalk

----------


## abraham

> 


Chumma polichu.. !! 

Sent from my SM-J120G using Tapatalk

----------


## Rangeela

> 


kidu poster.......

----------


## mujthaba

Perunnal nammalu kond poyi ..

----------


## abraham

> Vere ethokke moviesl und??


Ariyilla 

Sent from my SM-J120G using Tapatalk

----------


## Oruvan1

Kidukkaaachi posters.

----------


## The wrong one

> Ariyilla 
> 
> Sent from my SM-J120G using Tapatalk


Etho oru thamil/thelugu movieyil abhinayichittund

Sent from my SM-T231 using Tapatalk

----------


## Oruvan1

Gangsteril kittaathath anthinte double aayi ithil kittanam

----------


## Don David

It's not Tharushi, I think it's Maria John!!  Who had done a small role in Red wine I think ...she was there for Pooja ceremony of  AS..... She is pair for Anson Paul... 


> Tharushi 
> 
> Sent from my SM-J120G using Tapatalk


Sent from my vivo 1723 using Tapatalk

----------


## Don David

BTW heavy poster!!! 

Sent from my vivo 1723 using Tapatalk

----------


## Raja Sha

Ithuvare irangiya postersil ninnu onnu vyaktham...
Making angeyattam stylush ayirikkum!!
Athinotha oru screenplay koodi undenkil...
Pinne onnum nokkenda...

----------


## Raja Sha

Reethi kandittu teaser varunnu ennu paranju oru teaser vannekkaam..
Poster releasinte poster vannathu pole

----------


## Mike

daily kidu posters analla varunnathu........  :Band:   :Band:

----------


## kandahassan

nale night teaser varan chance undennu thonunnu .

----------


## Mike

ithrem kidu posters vannittum Avatars um Siggies um indakan oruthanum illei ........ :Unhappy:

----------


## Mike

nthelum indel athoke atleaset 01 day munne nkilum announce cheyendathanu... so nale kanilla. may be teaser date announcement kanum




> nale night teaser varan chance undennu thonunnu .

----------


## kandahassan

> nthelum indel athoke atleaset 01 day munne nkilum announce cheyendathanu... so nale kanilla. may be teaser date announcement kanum


expecting a 40 second taser and later a trailer .........

----------


## Phantom 369

erangumm posters okke onuninnu mechamannu also hype kudivarunum und..
But still ithinu TGFnte Hype create cheyan patiyitila

----------


## bilal john

> erangumm posters okke onuninnu mechamannu also hype kudivarunum und..
> But still ithinu TGFnte Hype create cheyan patiyitila


Tgf hype athrem keriyathu,aa smoke cheythu varunna teaser irangiyathu muthalaanu.aa levelil nilkkunna teaser irakkiyaal tgf pole hype ithinum aayikkoolum

----------


## kandahassan

Charted @ *Anchal archana*

----------


## kandahassan

charted @ *Kottarakkara minerva*

----------


## kandahassan

ithu mammooka de 400 th film aano ?

----------


## abraham

> It's not Tharushi, I think it's Maria John!!  Who had done a small role in Red wine I think ...she was there for Pooja ceremony of  AS..... She is pair for Anson Paul... 
> 
> Sent from my vivo 1723 using Tapatalk


Ok..  inn mammootty times livil undayirunnaval ano ith

Sent from my SM-J120G using Tapatalk

----------


## Mike

TGF release ayathu nalla GAP il anu.. 

PS erangi almst 06 months kazhinjanu TGF vannathu... strike karanam delay oke vanile....but athu oru advantage ayi.... IKKA de oru padavumillathe 06 months Gap is not a small thing....  athu TGF nannay use cheythu... Hype um vannu Initialum kitti...

eth angane oke arnnel TGF nte double hype vannene.......





> erangumm posters okke onuninnu mechamannu also hype kudivarunum und..
> But still ithinu TGFnte Hype create cheyan patiyitila

----------


## abraham

Teaser next weekil ullu undavuka.. Joby fb yil oruthan reply koduthath kandu

Sent from my SM-J120G using Tapatalk

----------


## Don David

> Ok..  inn mammootty times livil undayirunnaval ano ith
> 
> Sent from my SM-J120G using Tapatalk


Ival aano livil vannath anganaanel it's Maria...!! 

Sent from my vivo 1723 using Tapatalk

----------


## abraham

@Dondavid 
Livil ullath tharushi aan.. Ansan avalude name parayunnund.. Ivalalle aa posteril ullath.. 

Sent from my SM-J120G using Tapatalk

----------


## abraham

Sent from my SM-J120G using Tapatalk

----------


## Antonio

Alappuzha evideya???

----------


## Phantom 369

> TGF release ayathu nalla GAP il anu.. 
> 
> PS erangi almst 06 months kazhinjanu TGF vannathu... strike karanam delay oke vanile....but athu oru advantage ayi.... IKKA de oru padavumillathe 06 months Gap is not a small thing....  athu TGF nannay use cheythu... Hype um vannu Initialum kitti...
> 
> eth angane oke arnnel TGF nte double hype vannene.......



Yup athu thanneyanu Main reason.. ikkayude initial Record itta padangal eduthal Thanne ariyan pattum alam long gapinu shesham Varuna ikka movies Annenu

----------


## LOLan

> Alappuzha evideya???


Keralathil...

----------


## kandahassan

> Alappuzha evideya???





> Keralathil...


indiyayil ................

----------


## Kannadi

> Alappuzha evideya???


Pankaj aanennu thonnunnu

Sent from my SM-G610F using Tapatalk

----------


## Phantom 369

> ithu mammooka de 400 th film aano ?


alla ith 399th film annu

----------


## LOLan

> TGF release ayathu nalla GAP il anu.. 
> 
> PS erangi almst 06 months kazhinjanu TGF vannathu... strike karanam delay oke vanile....but athu oru advantage ayi.... IKKA de oru padavumillathe 06 months Gap is not a small thing....  athu TGF nannay use cheythu... Hype um vannu Initialum kitti...
> 
> eth angane oke arnnel TGF nte double hype vannene.......


Joppan irangi 6 months kazhinjalls TGF

----------


## kandahassan

> alla ith 399th film annu


ayyo .............400 th film ""*KUTTANADAN BLOG* "" aano ?

----------


## Phantom 369

> ayyo .............400 th film ""*KUTTANADAN BLOG* "" aano ?


May be... Peranbu avanum chance und

----------


## abraham

This scene🔥🔥

Sent from my SM-J120G using Tapatalk

----------


## Don David

> @Dondavid 
> Livil ullath tharushi aan.. Ansan avalude name parayunnund.. Ivalalle aa posteril ullath.. 
> 
> Sent from my SM-J120G using Tapatalk


So Maria may be replaced by Tharushi ....!!
That poster is not so clear... Ival thanne aayirikkum.... Ini Maria undo illeyoo ennariyilla....!! Lemme confirm it!! 

Sent from my vivo 1723 using Tapatalk

----------


## Antonio

> Keralathil...





> indiyayil ................


Ha ha ha...
Alappuzha kkaranaya ennod.....
Like it bros....

----------


## Antonio

> Pankaj aanennu thonnunnu
> 
> Sent from my SM-G610F using Tapatalk


No chance...
Neerali aakum avide..
Cinehouse or Kairali/sree...

----------


## Raja Sha

> Ival aano livil vannath anganaanel it's Maria...!! 
> 
> Sent from my vivo 1723 using Tapatalk


Sakshal Don david alle koode ullathu???

----------


## Akhil krishnan

> 


The Best One From All The Posters Released.. Now Just Waiting For A Kick-Ass Teaser..

Sent from my ZUK Z1 using Tapatalk

----------


## Kannadi

> No chance...
> Neerali aakum avide..
> Cinehouse or Kairali/sree...


Cinehouse aanu nallathu

Sent from my SM-G610F using Tapatalk

----------


## Antonio

> Cinehouse aanu nallathu
> 
> Sent from my SM-G610F using Tapatalk


Noo.. Kairali Alle nalla set up
Cinehouse okke avoiding aanu ellarum..
Seethas koode ok..

----------


## Mammooka fan

Ithinte teaser onu iraki vitodee
Kude iranguna elam film
Inteyum teaser or trailer oke irangi

----------


## Mike

Yes Joppan... not PS




> Joppan irangi 6 months kazhinjalls TGF

----------


## Tigerbasskool

> ithrem kidu posters vannittum Avatars um Siggies um indakan oruthanum illei ........


 @Hail machaan ipol active allaa ennu thonennu ...pulli aayirinnu ithintee aaal

----------


## bhola bhala

> From your comments i guess you belong to old age because you mentioned pathittandukalkku shesham... Ithil chalu comedikal sadhyatha illa ennu thonnunnu, adeni/shaji both are serious guys.
> 
> slow motion podikkengilum kanum ... athu use cheyyenda sthalathu avashyathinu use cheyyumbol super feel tharum. 
> 
> BGM kidu aanenkil scenesinte gambheeryam irattikkum.... bgm illengil new gen parayum award padam poleyundu ennu...allengil 2000 nu munpu irangenda cinema ennu...
> 
> dont expect inspector balram type character...ikkayude annathe age/energy level alla ippol... pulliyekkondu pattunna level tharum...


With more than 90% of malayalam movies available in the internet and almost all movies of BigM's being repeatedly screened in miniscreeen, even a youngster is well aware of our big star's filmography. For me the last ''no complaints'' Mammootty movie was released in 1992.

----------


## Tigerbasskool

> 


Heavy  :Yeye:

----------


## abraham

Sent from my SM-J120G using Tapatalk

----------


## abraham

Sent from my SM-J120G using Tapatalk

----------


## abraham

Sent from my SM-J120G using Tapatalk

----------


## Religious monk

> Sent from my SM-J120G using Tapatalk


 :Band:  :Band: 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## kandahassan



----------


## kandahassan

*pothencode MT cineplex*  :Band:

----------


## kandahassan



----------


## mujthaba

mothathil oru uniqueness und.. waiting for teaser

----------


## KeralaVarma

_padam kidukkanam_

----------


## silverscreenfan

> With more than 90% of malayalam movies available in the internet and almost all movies of BigM's being repeatedly screened in miniscreeen, even a youngster is well aware of our big star's filmography. For me the last ''no complaints'' Mammootty movie was released in 1992.


Ethanu aa movie? pappayude swantham appoose?

Complaints depends on the person's like/dislike to certain genre's of movies in my opinion.

----------


## The wrong one

Sudev Nairum undalle padathil👌👌

Sent from my SM-T231 using Tapatalk

----------


## The wrong one

New 

Sent from my SM-T231 using Tapatalk

----------


## The wrong one

👌

Sent from my SM-T231 using Tapatalk

----------


## abraham

Sent from my SM-J120G using Tapatalk

----------


## Koya Hayat

> Sudev Nairum undalle padathil👌👌
> 
> Sent from my SM-T231 using Tapatalk


Liverpool fan analle condolence..

----------


## The wrong one

> Liverpool fan analle condolence..


😶

Sent from my SM-T231 using Tapatalk

----------


## DAVID007

> 


 :Band: 
അന്യായം

Sent from my SM-G360FY using Tapatalk

----------


## abraham

Dear Friends and Families,

We are getting numerous calls and messages to reveal the Trailer, Teaser and Song release dates for 'Abrahaminte Santhathikal' . We can understand the desperation of all the Fans who are eagerly waiting for the movie.

Goodwill Entertainments would like to announce that we will give you proper updates before Tuesday on the release dates for the Trailer, Teaser and next song. We would request all of you to be patient and excuse us till Tuesday. Please follow our Youtube Channel and Facebook Page for further updates.

With Best Wishes,
Goodwill Entertainments Team

Sent from my SM-J120G using Tapatalk

----------


## abraham

Sent from my SM-J120G using Tapatalk

----------


## kandahassan

> Sent from my SM-J120G using Tapatalk


megastar 399 or 400 ???? fansinu polum pidi ille ?

----------


## abraham

> megastar 399 or 400 ???? fansinu polum pidi ille ?


399th film aan.. but atharinnittum fansukarokke ee padam 400 th film ayittan kanunnath... blog ayirikkum 400th film.. ath avar agrahikkunnundavilla..

Sent from my SM-J120G using Tapatalk

----------


## The wrong one

Dear Friends and Families,
We are getting numerous calls and messages to reveal the Trailer, Teaser and Song release dates for 'Abrahaminte Santhathikal' . We can understand the desperation of all the Fans who are eagerly waiting for the movie.Goodwill Entertainments would like to announce that we will give you proper updates before Tuesday on the release dates for the Trailer, Teaser and next song.
 We would request all of you to be patient and excuse us till Tuesday. Please follow our Youtube Channel and Facebook Page for further updates.With Best Wishes,

Goodwill Entertainments Team

Sent from my SM-T231 using Tapatalk

----------


## Thevalliparamban

> New Sent from my SM-T231 using Tapatalk


Ansonum kidilan lookil aanallo. Aa lady aaranu?

----------


## abraham

> Ansonum kidilan lookil aanallo. Aa lady aaranu?


Tharushi..(വിശ്വ വിഖ്യാതന്മാരായ പയ്യന്മാർ )

Sent from my SM-J120G using Tapatalk

----------


## The wrong one

Fan made

Sent from my SM-T231 using Tapatalk

----------


## bhola bhala

> Ethanu aa movie? pappayude swantham appoose?
> 
> Complaints depends on the person's like/dislike to certain genre's of movies in my opinion.


Kauravar...
Appoos vadham padam...Fazil inte mikka padangalum pole...(IMHO)

----------


## Don David

> Kauravar...
> Appoos vadham padam...Fazil inte mikka padangalum pole...(IMHO)


 :Vandivittu: 

Sent from my vivo 1723 using Tapatalk

----------


## Rajamaanikyam

> Kauravar...
> Appoos vadham padam...Fazil inte mikka padangalum pole...(IMHO)


Kilukkam Kilukilukkam superanallolle..

----------


## Antonio

> Kauravar...
> Appoos vadham padam...Fazil inte mikka padangalum pole...(IMHO)


Manichithrathazhu fazil aarunnu...
Pappayude swantham Appoos vadhamooo.
Ningal ippo 2018 il kandal anganeyokke thonnum...
Pinne ellarum koottathoode chakunna world class "Thalavattam" hindi il eduthathinanu Priyanu avide ettom kooduthal negative kittiyath... Generation gap aanu karanam...

----------


## abraham

Sent from my SM-J120G using Tapatalk

----------


## maryland

> Dear Friends and Families,
> 
> We are getting numerous calls and messages to reveal the Trailer, Teaser and Song release dates for 'Abrahaminte Santhathikal' . We can understand the desperation of all the Fans who are eagerly waiting for the movie.
> 
> Goodwill Entertainments would like to announce that we will give you proper updates before Tuesday on the release dates for the Trailer, Teaser and next song. We would request all of you to be patient and excuse us till Tuesday. Please follow our Youtube Channel and Facebook Page for further updates.
> 
> With Best Wishes,
> Goodwill Entertainments Team
> 
> Sent from my SM-J120G using Tapatalk





> Dear Friends and Families,
> We are getting numerous calls and messages to reveal the Trailer, Teaser and Song release dates for 'Abrahaminte Santhathikal' . We can understand the desperation of all the Fans who are eagerly waiting for the movie.Goodwill Entertainments would like to announce that we will give you proper updates before Tuesday on the release dates for the Trailer, Teaser and next song.
>  We would request all of you to be patient and excuse us till Tuesday. Please follow our Youtube Channel and Facebook Page for further updates.With Best Wishes,
> 
> Goodwill Entertainments Team
> 
> Sent from my SM-T231 using Tapatalk


 :Read:  :Read:  :Read:

----------


## KOBRA

Evenmarkku Teaser okke erakki vittdue

----------


## maryland

> Kidu....


 :Rolling Eyes:  :Rolling Eyes:  :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## bhola bhala

> Manichithrathazhu fazil aarunnu...
> Pappayude swantham Appoos vadhamooo.
> Ningal ippo 2018 il kandal anganeyokke thonnum...
> Pinne ellarum koottathoode chakunna world class "Thalavattam" hindi il eduthathinanu Priyanu avide ettom kooduthal negative kittiyath... Generation gap aanu karanam...


Manichithrathaazhinte credit Fazil inu alla...aaa padathile kollavunna bhaagangal pani ariyavunna payalukal cheythathaanu...
Appoose...Mamoosinte role/perfo kidilam thanne...what is irritating is heroine's perfo and the way Fazil dealt with the climax...
No issue of generation gap in my case since my favourite Fazil movies are Manivathoorile and Mamattikuttiyammakku...those 2 movies, though melodramatic, has 'life' in it...the melodrama is the soul of those movies and was very well enacted, supported by superb perfo from the lead actors.

----------


## Louise Pothen

adaaar waiting  :Drum:  :Drum:

----------


## Kaliyarmadam Giri

> Kauravar...
> Appoos vadham padam...Fazil inte mikka padangalum pole...(IMHO)


Appoos Vadhamo!!!!!!
It was Excellent. 
Ingane Adhyamaya kelkunne

----------


## moovybuf

> Manichithrathaazhinte credit Fazil inu alla...aaa padathile kollavunna bhaagangal pani ariyavunna payalukal cheythathaanu...
> Appoose...Mamoosinte role/perfo kidilam thanne...what is irritating is heroine's perfo and the way Fazil dealt with the climax...
> No issue of generation gap in my case since my favourite Fazil movies are Manivathoorile and Mamattikuttiyammakku...those 2 movies, though melodramatic, has 'life' in it...the melodrama is the soul of those movies and was very well enacted, supported by superb perfo from the lead actors.


നിങ്ങളെ പോലത്തെ അതികം  പേര്  ഈ  ദുനിയാവിൽ  ഇല്ലാത്തോണ്ട് കുറെ  പടങ്ങൾ  വിജയിച്ചു  പൊന്നു .. കുറെ  പേര്  കഞ്ഞി  കുടിക്കുന്നു ....

----------


## Antonio

> നിങ്ങളെ പോലത്തെ അതികം  പേര്  ഈ  ദുനിയാവിൽ  ഇല്ലാത്തോണ്ട് കുറെ  പടങ്ങൾ  വിജയിച്ചു  പൊന്നു .. കുറെ  പേര്  കഞ്ഞി  കുടിക്കുന്നു ....


Mmmm...athum correct aanu...

----------


## Antonio

> Manichithrathaazhinte credit Fazil inu alla...aaa padathile kollavunna bhaagangal pani ariyavunna payalukal cheythathaanu...
> Appoose...Mamoosinte role/perfo kidilam thanne...what is irritating is heroine's perfo and the way Fazil dealt with the climax...
> No issue of generation gap in my case since my favourite Fazil movies are Manivathoorile and Mamattikuttiyammakku...those 2 movies, though melodramatic, has 'life' in it...the melodrama is the soul of those movies and was very well enacted, supported by superb perfo from the lead actors.


Public il ethra perkku ariyaam Athu Fazil mathramalla cheythath ennu...Priyan aanennu kettittund kurachokke...but public il ippozhum athu Fazil film thanne..
Pinne Moz n cat, vismayathumbath,  Kai ethum doorath, living together okke koora aanu...
Aniyathipravu ippol pidikkathe
Harikrishnans kurach bore thanne...
But Appoos...who cares about the heroine n how many scenes she had in it??
Climax angane kaanichalle pattooo..
No.1 snehatheeram Script Fazil, it's a good movie na???

----------


## yathra



----------


## Manoj

> 


മാസോട് മാസ്സ്

Sent from my Moto G (5) using Tapatalk

----------


## King Amal

Kola kolli mass still..  😍😍😍🤘🤘



>

----------


## GABBAR

> Manichithrathaazhinte credit Fazil inu alla...*aaa padathile kollavunna bhaagangal pani ariyavunna payalukal cheythathaanu...*
> Appoose...Mamoosinte role/perfo kidilam thanne...what is irritating is heroine's perfo and the way Fazil dealt with the climax...
> No issue of generation gap in my case since my favourite Fazil movies are Manivathoorile and Mamattikuttiyammakku...those 2 movies, though melodramatic, has 'life' in it...the melodrama is the soul of those movies and was very well enacted, supported by superb perfo from the lead actors.


priyadarshan ayirikkum pani ariyavunna payal ennitt aayirikkum fazilnte thanne aniyathipravu hindiyil eduthitt durandham aakkiyath .ithe priyadarshan thanne alle 
classic geethanjali eduthitt manichitratazile sunny enna caractorine konnu kola vilichath

----------


## twist369

Mass,......


>

----------


## KOBRA

> 


*Mahayanam filmile chandruvinte look an feel*

----------


## shivankuty

> priyadarshan ayirikkum pani ariyavunna payal ennitt aayirikkum fazilnte thanne aniyathipravu hindiyil eduthitt durandham aakkiyath .ithe priyadarshan thanne alle 
> classic geethanjali eduthitt manichitratazile sunny enna caractorine konnu kola vilichath


Aniyathiprav aeth bhashyl edthalm poliyum...nth boran padam...engne atbb aayo ntho???

Sent from my P7072G using Tapatalk

----------


## GABBAR

> Aniyathiprav aeth bhashyl edthalm poliyum...nth boran padam...engne atbb aayo ntho???
> 
> Sent from my P7072G using Tapatalk


appo tamilil hit aaytho ?

----------


## Abin thomas

Ithentha fazil filmsinte threado  :Laughing:

----------


## GABBAR

> Ithentha fazil filmsinte threado


chila aalkaarkku oru vijaram und keralathil sambidhanam cheyyan ariyunna ore oraal priyadarshanum pattu padan ariyunna oral mg sreekumarum abinayikkan ariyunna oraal mohanlalum aanu :Very Happy:

----------


## abraham

> 


Mass

Sent from my SM-J120G using Tapatalk

----------


## Akhil krishnan

> 


Kiduveyyyy 😍😍

Sent from my ZUK Z1 using Tapatalk

----------


## GABBAR



----------


## Rajamaanikyam

> chila aalkaarkku oru vijaram und keralathil sambidhanam cheyyan ariyunna ore oraal priyadarshanum pattu padan ariyunna oral mg sreekumarum abinayikkan ariyunna oraal mohanlalum aanu


Nirmanam Antony Perumbavoor ennum koode cherthal colouraayene bhai...

----------


## Akhil krishnan



----------


## abraham

> 


Kidu...philip abraham

Sent from my SM-J120G using Tapatalk

----------


## Antonio

> Aniyathiprav aeth bhashyl edthalm poliyum...nth boran padam...engne atbb aayo ntho???
> 
> Sent from my P7072G using Tapatalk


Bro ...1997 ...athanu kaalaghattam....
5th standard il padikkunna enikke onnu Premichal kollamennu thonnichal pinne annathe youth nte karyam parayano....
Dnt compare with new gen concepts..
Now Mayanadhi n such films are apt..

----------


## Antonio

> Kidu...philip abraham
> 
> Sent from my SM-J120G using Tapatalk


Ee thokkinte Ange thalakkal ikka aayirikkum...

----------


## Antonio

> 


Ikkakkum Neerali mudiyaano

----------


## King Amal

#AbrahaminteSanthathikal Trailer will mostly be  released on this Sunday and Audio Launch will also happen on the same Day .In Cinemas on June 16 ☺️

----------


## Sajil K R

Sent from my Lenovo A6020a40 using Tapatalk

----------


## bhola bhala

> Public il ethra perkku ariyaam Athu Fazil mathramalla cheythath ennu...Priyan aanennu kettittund kurachokke...but public il ippozhum athu Fazil film thanne..
> Pinne Moz n cat, vismayathumbath,  Kai ethum doorath, living together okke koora aanu...
> Aniyathipravu ippol pidikkathe
> Harikrishnans kurach bore thanne...
> But Appoos...who cares about the heroine n how many scenes she had in it??
> Climax angane kaanichalle pattooo..
> No.1 snehatheeram Script Fazil, it's a good movie na???


Priyan maathramalla...Sibi Malayil...Siddique Lal...ivarum aa padathil involved aanu...avarude prime time il...
Aniyathipravu rakshapettathu KPAC yudeyum Srividhyayudeyum climax perfo kondanu...easy aayi kooval kittavunna climax ivar randuperudeyum perfo karanam vere level ethi...
No.1 snehatheeram bore thanne...

----------


## Don David

> Priyan maathramalla...Sibi Malayil...Siddique Lal...ivarum aa padathil involved aanu...avarude prime time il...
> Aniyathipravu rakshapettathu KPAC yudeyum Srividhyayudeyum climax perfo kondanu...easy aayi kooval kittavunna climax ivar randuperudeyum perfo karanam vere level ethi...
> No.1 snehatheeram bore thanne...


You could discuss these things at the right thread, this is not the thread to discuss... After all please don't convert things... 

I hope the mods will change those posts to the desired thread!! 

Sent from my vivo 1723 using Tapatalk

----------


## Malik

> Sent from my Lenovo A6020a40 using Tapatalk


Kurachu koodi kazhinjittu mathiyarunnu

----------


## Mike

reply kodkathe erunnal mathi... athu avde nilkum... arelum sredikkumpozhaa avesam koodthal.....





> You could discuss these things at the right thread, this is not the thread to discuss... After all please don't convert things... 
> 
> I hope the mods will change those posts to the desired thread!! 
> 
> Sent from my vivo 1723 using Tapatalk

----------


## abraham

June 6th.. Ithrayum nerathe thanne trailer or teaser onnum vendayirunnu..ini ith sarikkum eid release thanne aano

Sent from my SM-J120G using Tapatalk

----------


## bhola bhala

> നിങ്ങളെ പോലത്തെ അതികം  പേര്  ഈ  ദുനിയാവിൽ  ഇല്ലാത്തോണ്ട് കുറെ  പടങ്ങൾ  വിജയിച്ചു  പൊന്നു .. കുറെ  പേര്  കഞ്ഞി  കുടിക്കുന്നു ....


😐😐😐
Census prakaram keralathile female:male ratio >1 aanu....Faziline poleyulla cinemakkar kanji kudichupokunnathu ee karanam kondaanu...

ROOM il ente similar taste aanu ennu thonniyittulla @kannan @Balu ennivarude appoose opinion arinjal kollamennundu...

----------


## The wrong one

> June 6th.. Ithrayum nerathe thanne trailer or teaser onnum vendayirunnu
> 
> Sent from my SM-J120G using Tapatalk


Oru teaser alle vannotte ...Nannayal Hype koodum

Sent from my SM-T231 using Tapatalk

----------


## Thevalliparamban

> adaaar waiting


ayyo dhe naadu vittu poya pothettan thirichu vannekkunnu  :Smile:

----------


## twist369

> June 6th.. Ithrayum nerathe thanne trailer or teaser onnum vendayirunnu..ini ith sarikkum eid release thanne aano
> 
> Sent from my SM-J120G using Tapatalk


9 days before relaease is apt for trailer release..

But ee Friday  oru teaser irakkanamaayrnnu..

Then 2 days before relaease veroru teaserm enkil color aayenje

----------


## Kattippalli Pappan

Ithinte Distribution ara???

----------


## Thevalliparamban

> Ithinte Distribution ara???


Goodwill Entartainments. Both production and distribution.

----------


## Abin thomas

Adhi trailor cheytha ala ithu cheyunne.head set ready aki vecho.oru item varunnundennu pulli fb post ititund.

----------


## Mammooka fan

Teaser ntha ithra late akyth

----------


## The wrong one

> Adhi trailor cheytha ala ithu cheyunne.head set ready aki vecho.oru item varunnundennu pulli fb post ititund.


6am thiyathi alle ippaye HeadSet ready akki vachitt enthaa.?

Sent from my SM-T231 using Tapatalk

----------


## Mammooka fan

https://www.facebook.com/Movie-Forum-132527510776390/

Fb ulavar lyk thz page

----------


## maryland

> 6am thiyathi alle ippaye HeadSet ready akki vachitt enthaa.?
> 
> Sent from my SM-T231 using Tapatalk


kedaaya headset aanenkil repair cheythu vekku ennaavum kavi uddheshichathu... :Raman:

----------


## kandahassan

> kedaaya headset aanenkil repair cheythu vekku ennaavum kavi uddheshichathu...


 :Read:   :Read:   :Read:

----------


## Kannan Mahesh

Njan puthiya aalanu.a die hard mammootty fan from Pala.

----------


## Kannan Mahesh

Hello. Ellavareyum  parichayapedam

----------


## Rajamaanikyam

> Hello. Ellavareyum  parichayapedam


Welcome to FK Bro..

----------


## Mike



----------


## david nainan

Kidukkan fan made poster

Sent from my SM-A800I using Tapatalk

----------


## david nainan

I'm also a new member....
A die-hard mammookka fan from chennai

Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk

----------


## KeralaVarma

> I'm also a new member....
> A die-hard mammookka fan from chennai
> 
> Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk


Welcome to fk  david nainan

Sent from my SM-A800I using Tapatalk

----------


## Don David

Ivide kure david aayalloo ....

Sent from my vivo 1723 using Tapatalk

----------


## KeralaVarma

Enthu cheyyan. Nammude ikkayude character name alle


> Ivide kure david aayalloo ....
> 
> Sent from my vivo 1723 using Tapatalk


Sent from my SM-A800I using Tapatalk

----------


## maryland

> Ivide kure david aayalloo ....
> 
> Sent from my vivo 1723 using Tapatalk


kannu kittaathirikkaan oru Don undallo.. :Maxim:

----------


## maryland

> I'm also a new member....
> A die-hard mammookka fan from chennai
> 
> Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk


eppan sir-ne ippol kaanaarundo..?  :Helohelo: 
athupole, makalkku engane undu..?  :Phone:

----------


## maryland

> 


ithu pole oru fan made trailer koode vannotte? :Clap:

----------


## david nainan

> Enthu cheyyan. Nammude ikkayude character name alle
> 
> Sent from my SM-A800I using Tapatalk


The mega star.....😍😍😍

Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk

----------


## maryland

> The mega star.....
> 
> Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk


welcome to adholokam.. :Order:

----------


## david nainan

> welcome to adholokam..


Thank uuuu...

Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk

----------


## silverscreenfan

> welcome to adholokam..


marychechi maryland vittu ippol baliyil aano...maryland vellappokkathil mungiyennu kettu...baliyil volcano bursts ippolum undo

----------


## maryland

> marychechi maryland vittu ippol baliyil aano...maryland vellappokkathil mungiyennu kettu...baliyil volcano bursts ippolum undo


one question at a time, please... :Help:

----------


## Mike

chechikku e thread il vilayadan ulla avasaram tharunnathanu.. now please step back....... :Boxing: 





> one question at a time, please...

----------


## AUks

Tarushi as #AleenaMariajacob In Abrahaminte Santhathikal 

#Tarushi #CharacterPoster

Sent from my SM-A510F using Tapatalk

----------


## KOBRA

kollam  kollam

----------


## pravasi

expecting huge hit.but orupadu filims undallo eid relese

----------


## KeralaVarma

athonnum abrahaminu oru vishayamalla


> expecting huge hit.but orupadu filims undallo eid relese

----------


## King Amal

Gopi sundar xclusive interview about Abhraham film @8pm..  On MAMMOOTTY TIMES youtube channel

----------


## Akhil krishnan

https://youtu.be/1PNvZs5qSLg


Gopi sundar xclusive interview about Abhraham

----------


## abraham

> https://youtu.be/1PNvZs5qSLg
> 
> 
> Gopi sundar xclusive interview about Abhraham


Kidu..
Gopi സുന്ദർ 😍😍


Sent from my SM-J120G using Tapatalk

----------


## Mike



----------


## Kannan Mahesh

This is something Spl. Be next to industry hit P. M

----------


## Kannan Mahesh

Best wishes

----------


## Malik

> This is something Spl. Be next to industry hit P. M


Thudangi,murukane pidichu thudangi :Teary:

----------


## abraham

> This is something Spl. Be next to industry hit P. M


😳😳

Sent from my SM-J120G using Tapatalk

----------


## udaips

> Thudangi,murukane pidichu thudangi


Pidikkunnathil thettonnumilla... Murukanu mukalil poyalum adbudhamonnumilla... Nalla WOM koode vannaal pinne onnonnara vaaral aavum... :Yo:

----------


## vickyfire

Yes Multil record idatha IH aairikkum Abhrahaminta Santhathikal.....




> Pidikkunnathil thettonnumilla... Murukanu mukalil poyalum adbudhamonnumilla... Nalla WOM koode vannaal pinne onnonnara vaaral aavum...

----------


## Thevalliparamban

> Pidikkunnathil thettonnumilla... Murukanu mukalil poyalum adbudhamonnumilla... Nalla WOM koode vannaal pinne onnonnara vaaral aavum...


Ningalu sherikkum udayippu aanallo.  :Very Happy:

----------


## Thevalliparamban

Pinne angeru paranjathu ithu adutha IH aanennu onnum alla. IH aaya PM-nte thottu thazhe (be next to) ennanu. Distributoreyum mammukkayude business strategy-um ariyathondu paranjatha. Potte.  :Smile:

----------


## vickyfire

Kammaran Sambhavam 100cr collect cheyyum ennu paranja aala Gopi annan

----------


## Jagmohan

Kure naalukalkku shesham ikkayude oru nalla padamaayrkkum ithu..ente oru frndnte relative ee cinema yil wrk cheythitundu.. avaru paranjath nalla padamanennu aanu..

----------


## KOBRA

> Pidikkunnathil thettonnumilla... Murukanu mukalil poyalum adbudhamonnumilla... Nalla WOM koode vannaal pinne onnonnara vaaral aavum...





> Yes Multil record idatha IH aairikkum Abhrahaminta Santhathikal.....


Nalla Promotion padam irangi kazinjum pretheekshikkunnu  :Laughing:

----------


## KOBRA

*Puthiya niyamam* pole ellavarum koode melppootu pokki kondu povukayanu .Ennittu pine eduthu tazottu ittal mathi allo  :Laughing:

----------


## KOBRA

> Kammaran Sambhavam 100cr collect cheyyum ennu paranja aala Gopi annan


Pinnalla Gopi annan Puthiya niyamam Bgm chethittum ithu thanne yanu parnajathu :Laughing:

----------


## Abin thomas

> *Puthiya niyamam* pole ellavarum koode melppootu pokki kondu povukayanu .Ennittu pine eduthu tazottu ittal mathi allo


Nop angane oru hypilek ethitilla.fk yil mathre ee oru pre release report oke ullu.

----------


## KOBRA

> This is something Spl. Be next to industry hit P. M


Ente mashe Athokke akanaamenkkil cash erinju padam pidikendivarum .valiya Technical crews okke vendi varum hype kerum hype anusarichu padam varanam.

----------


## Abin thomas

> Kammaran Sambhavam 100cr collect cheyyum ennu paranja aala Gopi annan


Ee padathe pati gopi onnum paranjitilla.ah interview kand nok.pullide pani nannayi cheythu ennum vijayikan chance undennum mathre paranjitullu.

----------


## abraham

ഹോള്ഡിങ്ങ്സ് എറണാകുളം ടോള് ,മൂവാററുപുഴ - തൊടുപുഴ റോഡ്, ശക്തികുളങ്ങര -കൊല്ലം

----------


## Malik

> Pidikkunnathil thettonnumilla... Murukanu mukalil poyalum adbudhamonnumilla... Nalla WOM koode vannaal pinne onnonnara vaaral aavum...


Ithu oru tgf level collection vannal aayi

----------


## abraham

കരുനാഗപ്പള്ളി

----------


## abraham

Hordings okke ponthi thudangi..

----------


## abraham

Flex by Thalasseri unit 

Sent from my SM-J120G using Tapatalk

----------


## The wrong one

> Hordings okke ponthi thudangi..


 :Drum: 

Sent from my SM-T231 using Tapatalk

----------


## Antonio

> Priyan maathramalla...Sibi Malayil...Siddique Lal...ivarum aa padathil involved aanu...avarude prime time il...
> Aniyathipravu rakshapettathu KPAC yudeyum Srividhyayudeyum climax perfo kondanu...easy aayi kooval kittavunna climax ivar randuperudeyum perfo karanam vere level ethi...
> No.1 snehatheeram bore thanne...


Motham padathil aa climax aanu annathe audience ne pidichiruthiyath...ente bro, aa title kaanikkumbol Ulla Oh priye song muthal aalukalude feel theatre il ninnu kandathaanu...oru climax vechu mathram Padam hit aakilla..athum ithu pole oru film

----------


## Antonio

> This is something Spl. Be next to industry hit P. M


PM ne pottikkan Odiyan venel und...
Odiyan venel Kunjali pottikkatte..
Kunjaliye Randazhcha..
Ikka side il  Mamankam ( ariyilla) vannal aayi..

----------


## Abin thomas

> PM ne pottikkan Odiyan venel und...
> Odiyan venel Kunjali pottikkatte..
> Kunjaliye Randazhcha..
> Ikka side il  Mamankam ( ariyilla) vannal aayi..


Cltn parayal nirth bro.adhyam padathinu nala wom varate

----------


## maryland

the biggest release of Ikka this year... :Clap:  :Clap:

----------


## Kannan Mahesh

> Pinne angeru paranjathu ithu adutha IH aanennu onnum alla. IH aaya PM-nte thottu thazhe (be next to) ennanu. Distributoreyum mammukkayude business strategy-um ariyathondu paranjatha. Potte.


Oralkenkilum ezhuthiyathu manasilayallo. Enthu strategy aayalum ethu distributor aayalum terrific wom vannal film thakarkum, ingu njangade palayil vare...

----------


## BangaloreaN

> Flex by Thalasseri unit 
> 
> Sent from my SM-J120G using Tapatalk


padam 7Up aavum ennano !!!!

----------


## bhola bhala

> Flex by Thalasseri unit 
> 
> Sent from my SM-J120G using Tapatalk


Prajapathy style onnu randennavum koodi aayal usaaraayi

----------


## yathra

Trailer kidu anu  :Band:  intial sure

----------


## Dasettan

> Trailer kidu anu  intial sure


Waiting 😍

Sent from my SM-G615F using Tapatalk

----------


## Mike



----------


## Mike



----------


## Manoj

> Trailer kidu anu  intial sure


അത് വരുമ്പോഴേക്കും padathinte ലെവൽ അങ്ങ് മാറും, കണ്ടവർ ഒക്കെ കിടിലം എന്നാ പറഞ്ഞത്

Sent from my Moto G (5) using Tapatalk

----------


## Manoj

> Nop angane oru hypilek ethitilla.fk yil mathre ee oru pre release report oke ullu.


Trailer varumbol tgf nte 10 ഇരട്ടി hype vannolum. 

Sent from my Moto G (5) using Tapatalk

----------


## twist369

> അത് വരുമ്പോഴേക്കും padathinte ലെവൽ അങ്ങ് മാറും, കണ്ടവർ ഒക്കെ കിടിലം എന്നാ പറഞ്ഞത്
> 
> Sent from my Moto G (5) using Tapatalk


Athini eniyum 6 days wait cheyyanamallo

----------


## ALEXI



----------


## Manoj

> Athini eniyum 6 days wait cheyyanamallo


ആദ്യമായിട്ടാണ് ഒരു ഇക്ക padathinte വാലും തുമ്പും അറിയാതെ fdfs കാണാൻ പോകുന്നത്, പടം ഇറങ്ങുന്ന വരെ ഇങ്ങനങ്ങു പോയാൽ മതി

Sent from my Moto G (5) using Tapatalk

----------


## Thevalliparamban

> ആദ്യമായിട്ടാണ് ഒരു ഇക്ക padathinte വാലും തുമ്പും അറിയാതെ fdfs കാണാൻ പോകുന്നത്, പടം ഇറങ്ങുന്ന വരെ ഇങ്ങനങ്ങു പോയാൽ മതിSent from my Moto G (5) using Tapatalk


athaanu rasam. But trailer varumbol reveal cheyyapedumallo.

----------


## Don David

> athaanu rasam. But trailer varumbol reveal cheyyapedumallo.


Traileril adhikam hint onnum kodukkunnilla ......Everyone can make different hints on trailer ....

Rest watch it on big screens .....!!! 
FDFD Locked @mangalore !!
PVR or Big Cinemas early shiw evideyaano avide kaanum !!

Sent from my vivo 1723 using Tapatalk

----------


## abraham

Vere level promotion

----------


## Malik

> 


Ayyo chirikkunna Adeniye kandu

----------


## PEACE THRU WAR

> padam 7Up aavum ennano !!!!


7-1....... rainbow effect.......

----------


## ALEXI

*Avatars*

         

*Siggies*

----------


## Antonio

> Cltn parayal nirth bro.adhyam padathinu nala wom varate


Njan reply ittathaa aniyaaa...no discussion on collection ..

----------


## Manoj

> athaanu rasam. But trailer varumbol reveal cheyyapedumallo.


Trailer il ikkade face onnumilla, avasanam maathrame കാണിക്കൂ

Sent from my Moto G (5) using Tapatalk

----------


## abraham

> Trailer il ikkade face onnumilla, avasanam maathrame കാണിക്കൂ
> 
> Sent from my Moto G (5) using Tapatalk


Ithra pettann trailer ready ayo

----------


## yathra

Censoring okke one week munne theerthu oru 4 day munne booking thudanganam

----------


## frincekjoseph

Eagrly Waiting for this...

----------


## Manoj

Trailer വരുന്നതോടെ എബ്രഹാം ആയിരിക്കും എല്ലാവരുടെയും first choice, initial okke tgf num മുകളിൽ ആയിരിക്കും

Sent from my Moto G (5) using Tapatalk

----------


## ULTIMATE STAR

> Censoring okke one week munne theerthu oru 4 day munne booking thudanganam



mammootty padam Aayathondu minimum one week munne thanne thudangum :Vandivittu:

----------


## ULTIMATE STAR

> *Avatars*
> 
>          
> 
> *Siggies*


iyaalkku ithu thannaano ippozhum joli?? :Laughing:

----------


## Antonio

> mammootty padam Aayathondu minimum one week munne thanne thudangum


Hmmmmm....
Censoring 15th aayirikkum mikkavarum..
Anyway Promotion till now is promising...

----------


## ALEXI

> iyaalkku ithu thannaano ippozhum joli??


Ithokke bhoomikku melil ippazhum undalle.... :Laughing:

----------


## Cinema Freaken

> *Avatars*
> 
>          
> 
> *Siggies*


Thanxx @ALEXI  :Band:

----------


## Rayamanikyam

*innu mole schoolil (Sarvodaya/Mar Ivanious gate) kondu vidan poyi gate irangiyappol dha nikkunnu Gateinu munnil ithinte oru padakoottan flex thookum choondi.....bhayangara Promotion anallo.....njn kanda sthalathu angane mammootty padangalude flex varaarilla....*

----------


## abraham



----------


## abraham

Sent from my SM-J120G using Tapatalk

----------


## KulFy

> Ithra pettann trailer ready ayo


trailer cuts okke nerathe select cheythu vachathanu

----------


## KeralaVarma

*ini trailer koodi vannal thakarkkum*

----------


## yathra

:Band:  :Band:  :Band:

----------


## Kannan Mahesh

Derick megahit Abraham

----------


## Kannan Mahesh

Ithu 70-75 crore collect cheyyum. Neerali  athra porayennu kelkunnu..

----------


## abraham

> Derick megahit Abraham


Bai over aakki veruppikkalle.. nammalkk ellavarum angeekarikkunna mosham parayatha ellavareyum thripthipeduthanna oru padam kittiyal mathi.. collectionil okke enthirikkunnu athokke fansin angottum ingottum paranj kaliyakkanulla oru sambavam alle.. 

Sent from my SM-J120G using Tapatalk

----------


## abraham

തിരൂർ അനുഗ്രഹ

----------


## Abin thomas

Trailor censored

Sent from my Redmi Note 5 Pro using Tapatalk

----------


## abraham

പത്തനാപുരം

----------


## yathra

> Trailor censored
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 5 Pro using Tapatalk


Duration 5.06 . Song &trailer

----------


## Mike



----------


## abraham

ഷൊർണൂർ റെയിൽവേ സ്റ്റേഷൻ

----------


## abraham

Sent from my SM-J120G using Tapatalk

----------


## Deepu k

> Sent from my SM-J120G using Tapatalk


Kollam.oru kidilan mammootty padam varunna feel tharunnu.

----------


## LOLan

> ആദ്യമായിട്ടാണ് ഒരു ഇക്ക padathinte വാലും തുമ്പും അറിയാതെ fdfs കാണാൻ പോകുന്നത്, പടം ഇറങ്ങുന്ന വരെ ഇങ്ങനങ്ങു പോയാൽ മതി
> 
> Sent from my Moto G (5) using Tapatalk


Kaathirippinte aa oru sugham....

First look poster muthal ellathinum freshness ind.... exciting items only

----------


## sudeepdayal

Shaji padoor adutha Anwar Rasheed aayal mathiyayirunnu. Because Haneef?s Scriptnte ella limitationsum cover cheyyanam. Like Anwar did for TA Shahid and Benny and even Anjali Menon. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Kannan Mahesh

> Hmmmmm....
> Censoring 15th aayirikkum mikkavarum..
> Anyway Promotion till now is promising...


.enthoru pessimistic

----------


## Don David

> .enthoru pessimistic


Censoring on 9 th or 10 th of june !!!

Sent from my vivo 1723 using Tapatalk

----------


## frincekjoseph

Derrik Abraham Varum - Ellathineyum Sariyakkum.....

----------


## Devarajan Master

Multiplexesil oru 5 divasam munpu booking thudanghan kazhiyanam. Has it ever happened for a Mammooty movie?

----------


## Manoj

> Multiplexesil oru 5 divasam munpu booking thudanghan kazhiyanam. Has it ever happened for a Mammooty movie?


Athokke തുടങ്ങും, ഇൗ പടം ഇത് വരെ എല്ലാം well planned aanu

Sent from my Moto G (5) using Tapatalk

----------


## abraham

Fan made

----------


## The wrong one

👌👌👌


> Fan made


Sent from my SM-T231 using Tapatalk

----------


## Thevalliparamban

Thanks @ALEXI for the avatars and siggies.

----------


## chandru

> Shaji padoor adutha Anwar Rasheed aayal mathiyayirunnu. Because Haneef?s Scriptnte ella limitationsum cover cheyyanam. Like Anwar did for TA Shahid and Benny and even Anjali Menon. 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



ee TGF plan cheytha samayath thanne discussionil undaayirunna kadha aavaanaanu saadhyatha...

fazil-nte pappayude swantham appoose and no-1 snehatheeram Bangalore north pole...

----------


## abraham

കൊല്ലം ചവറ

----------


## abraham

ഇടപ്പള്ളി, ആലപ്പുഴ

----------


## abraham



----------


## The wrong one

Uff...! Kidu look  :Band: 


> 


Sent from my SM-T231 using Tapatalk

----------


## Thevalliparamban

Joshy ippo malayala cinemayude asthaana trailer launcher ayittundallo, especially big M's padangalude. May be every new action movie directors aspires to make movies of similar craft.

----------


## sudeepdayal

> 


Ohh theeppori.. Mammootty kidilolkilidilam.. Evideyo oru Shenoy spark..


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## sudeepdayal

> ee TGF plan cheytha samayath thanne discussionil undaayirunna kadha aavaanaanu saadhyatha...
> 
> fazil-nte pappayude swantham appoose and no-1 snehatheeram Bangalore north pole...


Yes ithinte director angane thanne paranhath.. Ithu completely Directorude midukku depend cheythirikkunna padavumayirikkum..


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## abraham

Calicut hoarding list
CALICUT   MAVOOR ROAD
CALICUT    ERANJIPALAM
CALICUT      RAM MOHAN ROAD (NEAR FRANCIS ALUKKAS/MALABAR GOLD)
CALICUT    MEDICAL COLLEGE (KUNNAMANGALAM ROAD OZHUKARA) 
CALICUT   MUKKAM (ARRECODE TO MUKKAM )
CALICUT   THIKKODI (VADAKKARA TO CALICUT )
CALICUT   VADAKARA ( TOWARDS  CALICUT )
CALICUT    RAMANATTUKARA (KOCHI TO CALICUT )
CALICUT    OMASSERY (OMASSERY TO THAMARASSERY ROAD 
CALICUT    UNIVERSITY NR.CHELARI (THRISSUR TO CALICUT )

----------


## abraham

പെരിന്തൽമണ്ണ വിസ്മയ

----------


## abraham

Kidilan promotion

----------


## KulFy

aa car closeup poster kidu

----------


## Mike

oru IKKA padathinu ithrem Hoardings kure nalukallku sesam annennu thonnanu.......

----------


## yathra

Promotion ithu vare   :Good:   totaly oru postive feel  :Band:

----------


## KulFy

> Promotion ithu vare  totaly oru postive feel


joby promotion okke ushar aayi cash irakkum...

----------


## KulFy

> oru IKKA padathinu ithrem Hoardings kure nalukallku sesam annennu thonnanu.......


yes after tgf and kasaba...and the irony is makers are part of both films  :Laughing:

----------


## abraham



----------


## abraham

കൊച്ചി മെട്രോ

----------


## sudeepdayal

> yes after tgf and kasaba...and the irony is makers are part of both films


Part of both films engane? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## abraham

കൊച്ചി മെട്രോ night view

----------


## King Amal

Tgf's haneef adhani and kasaba's joby



> Part of both films engane? 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Sree Tcr

Thrissur : Kairali

----------


## Abin thomas

Abrahaminte santhathikal coming this eid2018

Sent from my Redmi Note 5 Pro using Tapatalk

----------


## King Amal

😃

Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk

----------


## abraham

> Abrahaminte santhathikal coming this eid2018
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 5 Pro using Tapatalk


Ithennatha.. Trailerile scene ano

----------


## Antonio

> Thrissur : Kairali


Avide vere theatre ikkak kittoollaa???
Ganam koode undakum...

----------


## abraham



----------


## thecinemalover

good and interesting posters... all set  for a gigantic opening....

----------


## Don David

> good and interesting posters... all set  for a gigantic opening....


If its a Non Eid day -Initial will be the best for 2018 ......

Pre release buzz indicates a Super hit or even morethan that....All wil be upon its wom !!

Sent from my vivo 1723 using Tapatalk

----------


## Koya Hayat

> If its a Non Eid day -Initial will be the best for 2018 ......
> 
> Pre release buzz indicates a Super hit or even morethan that....All wil be upon its wom !!
> 
> Sent from my vivo 1723 using Tapatalk


Master peace poloru hype or below matram ippo ullu ..trailer iranghi keriyal ayi..

----------


## Kannadi

Waiting for kidilolski trailer

Sent from my SM-G610F using Tapatalk

----------


## Don David

> Master peace poloru hype or below matram ippo ullu ..trailer iranghi keriyal ayi..


I dont think so ......Even with the posters it has created some positive talks out there which doesnt creats a trend ....But the promotion is so far good and is catchy too....Most of them knows that its a battle between Big M s again for eid ....Masterpiece has less promotion while fans are super exited with no of fans shows and all...and earned negative response for teaser and trailer ..but here the condition is positive response for all the posters and stills out and even get a good response for song too....

And i believe if saturday is a non eid day ,then the initial will be best of 2018 till date ....And surely trailer will boost again ....

Sent from my vivo 1723 using Tapatalk

----------


## Don David

Why there isnt a Fdfs list !!!

Thread onnu unarattey !!!

Sent from my vivo 1723 using Tapatalk

----------


## Young Mega Star

Neerali aimultaneously Gcc release undenu kettu..Ithinu koodi angane undayal gcc thakarth varayirunu..Pirated copy is always a prblm.Pakshe ipo gccyil irangiyilelum print vegam netil varum.. So its better to release it here and get some collections.

----------


## ShahSM

> കൊല്ലം ചവറ


ആരാടോ കൊല്ലം ചവറാന്ന് പറഞ്ഞെ  :Mad: 

Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk

----------


## KulFy

> Part of both films engane? 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Kasaba Producer Joby George
TGF Writer Haneef Adeni

----------


## Antonio

> Master peace poloru hype or below matram ippo ullu ..trailer iranghi keriyal ayi..


Fans nte edayil hype is like that of TGF or above... Neutral audience nu engane??

----------


## Tissot

> Fans nte edayil hype is like that of TGF or above... Neutral audience nu engane??


Tgf mammookade recent best hype film aaarunu....aaa oru hype onum ithnu ithu vare vanitila......general publicinte idayil oru talk indakan ithu vare filmnu kaynjtla.....ikka fansnu expectation ulla oru film ennathinappuam oru hype publicinte idayl ulathayi thonitila

----------


## Manoj

> Tgf mammookade recent best hype film aaarunu....aaa oru hype onum ithnu ithu vare vanitila......general publicinte idayil oru talk indakan ithu vare filmnu kaynjtla.....ikka fansnu expectation ulla oru film ennathinappuam oru hype publicinte idayl ulathayi thonitila


ഇക്ക ഫാൻസ് ന് ഹൈപ് വന്നാൽ തന്നെ കിടിലം opening വരും, അപ്പൊൾ പിന്നെ neutral audience koodi vannaal record initial വരും

Sent from my Moto G (5) using Tapatalk

----------


## Tissot

> ഇക്ക ഫാൻസ് ന് ഹൈപ് വന്നാൽ തന്നെ കിടിലം opening വരും, അപ്പൊൾ പിന്നെ neutral audience koodi vannaal record initial വരും
> 
> Sent from my Moto G (5) using Tapatalk


May be.....but i dnt think so

----------


## twist369

> Kasaba Producer Joby George
> TGF Writer Haneef Adeni


2um first day record itta films😁

----------


## Rajamaanikyam

> 2um first day record itta films😁


But Abraham nu athrayum show count kittumo? Masterpiece levelil show count kittiyal nalla marginil FD record ingeduthene Abraham ...

----------


## Malik

Calicut okke Nipah karanam aake bheethiyil aanu.Innale Clt poyirunnu.Town I'll okke aalukal kuravaanu.2 wks I'll control aayillenkil Clt padam irakkeettu karyamilla.Ippo mikka theatres um adanju kidappanu

----------


## Devarajan Master

> Calicut okke Nipah karanam aake bheethiyil aanu.Innale Clt poyirunnu.Town I'll okke aalukal kuravaanu.2 wks I'll control aayillenkil Clt padam irakkeettu karyamilla.Ippo mikka theatres um adanju kidappanu


You mean to say that Calicut theatres are  reservoirs  of Nipah Virus? Kozhikkodu theatres  muzhuvan kadavaavalukalude avasakendramano?
Just kidding....on a more serious note, this is the month of Ramadan. Moreover jananghale akarshikkunna oru padavumilla. When the right movie comes after Ramadan people would be flooding to theatres.

----------


## Koya Hayat

> I dont think so ......Even with the posters it has created some positive talks out there which doesnt creats a trend ....But the promotion is so far good and is catchy too....Most of them knows that its a battle between Big M s again for eid ....Masterpiece has less promotion while fans are super exited with no of fans shows and all...and earned negative response for teaser and trailer ..but here the condition is positive response for all the posters and stills out and even get a good response for song too....
> 
> And i believe if saturday is a non eid day ,then the initial will be best of 2018 till date ....And surely trailer will boost again ....
> 
> Sent from my vivo 1723 using Tapatalk


Ethinte negative enthennu chodichal news reports thanne Mamutty again doing police role athum sadow pole Kure posters same feeling as master peace .. role perum so weird like same pattern master peace resemblance pedikkumnathu kondu public cautious Anu..pakshe koode iraghunna filims ok non hype product ayathu kondu initial ethinu thanne avum kittuka..athu etra better akum ennathu trailer theerumanikkum..positive filim name thanne oru action movie  feel like xian brothers..

----------


## Malik

> You mean to say that Calicut theatres are  reservoirs  of Nipah Virus? Kozhikkodu theatres  muzhuvan kadavaavalukalude avasakendramano?
> Just kidding....on a more serious note, this is the month of Ramadan. Moreover jananghale akarshikkunna oru padavumilla. When the right movie comes after Ramadan people would be flooding to theatres.


Athu kondonnum alla.Eid time aayi.Theaters I'll alillathathu manassilakkam.Eid Purchase okke aayi ee time Clt I'll aalukal nirayenda time aanu.But,Nipah karanam engum oru nishabdhatha.Kandathu kondu paranjathaa.

----------


## roshy

കാലിക്കറ്റ് ജനങ്ങൾ നിപ്പ ഭീതിയിൽ ആണ്. എവിടെയും ബിസിനെസ്സ് നടക്കുന്നില്ല. സ്കൂൾ തുറക്കുന്നത് ആദ്യം ജൂൺ 5 ആയിരുന്നു  ,ഇപ്പോൾ ജൂൺ 12 ആക്കി.ഒരു പക്ഷെ കാലിക്കറ്റ് റിലീസ് നീട്ടാൻ തന്നെ ചാൻസ് ഉണ്ട്.  കളക്ഷനെ ബാധിക്കും.

----------


## BangaloreaN

> കാലിക്കറ്റ് ജനങ്ങൾ നിപ്പ ഭീതിയിൽ ആണ്. എവിടെയും ബിസിനെസ്സ് നടക്കുന്നില്ല. സ്കൂൾ തുറക്കുന്നത് ആദ്യം ജൂൺ 5 ആയിരുന്നു  ,ഇപ്പോൾ ജൂൺ 12 ആക്കി.ഒരു പക്ഷെ കാലിക്കറ്റ് റിലീസ് നീട്ടാൻ തന്നെ ചാൻസ് ഉണ്ട്.  കളക്ഷനെ ബാധിക്കും.


Newsil ellam kanikkunnudu. City is near empty.
People are really afraid.
Nipah case ellioru hispitalil akkanam.

----------


## Mike

https://southlive.in/newsroom/kerala...s-in-district/




> Athu kondonnum alla.Eid time aayi.Theaters I'll alillathathu manassilakkam.Eid Purchase okke aayi ee time Clt I'll aalukal nirayenda time aanu.But,Nipah karanam engum oru nishabdhatha.Kandathu kondu paranjathaa.

----------


## PEACE THRU WAR

> Newsil ellam kanikkunnudu. City is near empty.
> People are really afraid.
> Nipah case ellioru hispitalil akkanam.


Yday my frnd was asked to cancel his visit frm sweden to kerala..... poykkollu.... pakshe thirichu udane varenda ennu paranju....

----------


## roshy

നിപ ഗ്രാമീണ സമ്പദ് മേഖലയ്ക്കുണ്ടാക്കിയ ആഘാതം ചെറുതല്ല. ജനങ്ങൾ അത്യാവശ്യ കാര്യങ്ങൾക്കല്ലാതെ പുറത്തിറങ്ങാൻ മടിക്കുന്നതിനാൽ വ്യാപാരമേഖലയും ഗതാഗതരംഗവും നിശ്ചലാവസ്ഥയിലാണ്. ബസുകളിൽ യാത്രക്കാർ ഇല്ലാത്ത അവസ്ഥ. പഴവർഗങ്ങളുടെ വിൽപ്പന ഗണ്യമായി കുറഞ്ഞു. മാംസ, മത്സ്യ വിൽപ്പനയിലും ഹോട്ടൽ കച്ചവടത്തിലും മാന്ദ്യം. ബാങ്കുകളിൽ തിരക്കില്ല. ലോട്ടറി വിൽപ്പനയിലും വൻ ഇടിവ്. ഇതാണ് വൈറസ് ബാധ ആദ്യം റിപ്പോർട്ട് ചെയ്യപ്പെട്ട പേരാമ്പ്രയിലുള്ളത്. കോഴിക്കോട് മെഡിക്കൽ കോളജ് പരിസരത്തും സ്ഥിതി വ്യത്യസ്ഥമല്ല. രോഗം പകരുമെന്ന ഭീതിയെ തുടർന്ന് ബാലുശ്ശേരിയിലെ സന്ധ്യാ തീയറ്ററും അടച്ചുവെന്നാണ് വിവരം.

----------


## Kammaran

Release date mattan chance und ella padangaludeyum...

----------


## Antonio

Calicut oru Padavum release undakilla most probably...

----------


## twist369

Only in CALICUT or all Kerala?


> Release date mattan chance und ella padangaludeyum...

----------


## abraham

Abrahaminte santhadhikal 
Nameslips

----------


## abraham



----------


## abraham

കോട്ടയം പാല ഹോള്ഡിങ്ങ്

----------


## abraham

മലപ്പുറം തിരൂർ റെയിൽവേ സ്റ്റേഷൻ

----------


## abraham

മൂവാറ്റുപുഴ - തൊടുപുഴ റോഡ്

----------


## abraham

എറണാകുളം ടൌൺ റെയില്*വേ സ്റ്റേഷ൯

----------


## kandahassan

NH road inte side il ellam big flexes and banners ......good promotion thanne

----------


## Akhil krishnan

Abraham Trailer Attached With Kaala

Sent from my ZUK Z1 using Tapatalk

----------


## Cinema Freaken

FDFS  :Clap:

----------


## King Amal

Ath polich..  😍



> Abraham Trailer Attached With Kaala
> 
> Sent from my ZUK Z1 using Tapatalk

----------


## Rajamaanikyam

> Ath polich..  


Athu nannayi... Enthayalum Tamil Nattile karyam samshayamanenkilum Keralathil Kaalakku nalla opening kittum.. Athu Abrahaminu nalla reachum tharum.... Trailer nalla olathil thanne kaanam...

----------


## KeralaVarma

> Abraham Trailer Attached With Kaala
> 
> Sent from my ZUK Z1 using Tapatalk


Kidu aayirikkum😍😍

Sent from my SM-A800I using Tapatalk

----------


## Mammooka fan

Katta waiting for trailer 3 more days to goo

----------


## Mammooka fan

Trailer irangya film inte hype oke vere level akum

----------


## Mammooka fan

Ithinte report arkenkilum kityenkil enku onnu pm chyuoo plz plz plz

----------


## Louise Pothen

Gopiettans vilayaattam gauranteed  :Yeye:  waiting for trailer  :Band:  

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6000 using Tapatalk

----------


## Antonio

> Athu nannayi... Enthayalum Tamil Nattile karyam samshayamanenkilum Keralathil Kaalakku nalla opening kittum.. Athu Abrahaminu nalla reachum tharum.... Trailer nalla olathil thanne kaanam...


Kaala TN il superhit aakum
Annanmaar enna paranjalum Thalivar de film um kaanum, avark enna pani koduthaalum, same party kku vote um cheyyum..
All protest by youngsters...
Athu avidathe youth ne sammathichu kodukkanam...ottakkettayi social issues ilekk irangum..
Anyway, trailer with Kaala is very good move...

----------


## Movie Lover

Nippa scare oru prashnam aaville for Malabar collections? Athum Eid aavumbol Malappuram Kozhikode alle ettavum collection varuka? Ippozhum bheethi thudarukayanu

----------


## Kannadi

Nippa ye pattyy eppol nalla news aanu varunnathu....
Eid time aakumbolekkum full control aakumennu pratheekshikkaam

Sent from my SM-G610F using Tapatalk

----------


## perumal

> Nippa scare oru prashnam aaville for Malabar collections? Athum Eid aavumbol Malappuram Kozhikode alle ettavum collection varuka? Ippozhum bheethi thudarukayanu


School colleges oke june mid il thurakan analo plan, also rescheduled exams to mid june !! Nipah kettadangum enna pratheeksha il analo aa decision!! So if that happens, eid rls also could go ahead as planned!!

----------


## perumal

> FDFS


Njanum fdfs  :Yeye: 


Fdfs list porate

 @Cinema Freaken from??
  @perumal ekm kavitha?

----------


## abraham

ആലപ്പുഴ

----------


## abraham

പൊന്നാനി

----------


## abraham

Fan made

----------


## Louise Pothen

Ejjaathi level fans 🙏 company flex Adichie kettunma kottund 🔥 Alappuzha town full on ith ketaana plan 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6000 using Tapatalk

----------


## Young Mega Star

Full on promotions analo by Goodwill.. I guess they are way ahead of any other Ikka film production houses...Tgd vare Ikka fansinteyum, aa teaser hypilum vanna collections and reach ayirunu..

----------


## Akhil krishnan

😍😍😍😍






Sent from my ZUK Z1 using Tapatalk

----------


## Akhil krishnan

Sent from my ZUK Z1 using Tapatalk

----------


## abraham

> Sent from my ZUK Z1 using Tapatalk


Uff... ❤❤ kidu pic

----------


## KeralaVarma

*kidu stills*

----------


## DAVID007

> Sent from my ZUK Z1 using Tapatalk


Kidu...!

Sent from my SM-G360FY using Tapatalk

----------


## The wrong one

Kidu..... :Band: 


> Sent from my ZUK Z1 using Tapatalk


Sent from my SM-T231 using Tapatalk

----------


## Mammooka fan

Look kond hype ketan ingere kaznjite ullu aaarum❤️❤️❤️❤️
Mammooka ❤️❤️

----------


## Akhil krishnan



----------


## david nainan

Ijaati promotions.. 😍😍😍😍

Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk

----------


## abraham

> 


hvy still 🔥🔥

----------


## abraham



----------


## DAVID007

> 


Sparr...!  :Band: 

Sent from my SM-G360FY using Tapatalk

----------


## ALEXI



----------


## Thevalliparamban

Nalla kikkidilan promotions! Trailer polum irangunnathinu munpe ithrayum hype! Padavum koodi athinothu vannal mathiyarnnu. World cup mathram aanu aake oru pedi.

----------


## yathra

> Njanum fdfs 
> 
> 
> Fdfs list porate
> 
>  @Cinema Freaken from??
>   @perumal ekm kavitha?


Calicut apsara

----------


## Don David

> Njanum fdfs 
> 
> 
> Fdfs list porate
> 
     @Cinema Freaken from??
>       @perumal ekm kavitha?


1)    @perumal - Ekm Kavitha
2)    @Cinema Freaken - Cherthala Kairali
3)    @yathra -Calicut Apsara
4)    @Don David - Mangalore Big cinemas/ PVR
5)  @abraham - Perinthalmanna Vismaya / Mannarkkad Agasthya

Sent from my vivo 1723 using Tapatalk

----------


## roshy

> Nalla kikkidilan promotions! Trailer polum irangunnathinu munpe ithrayum hype! Padavum koodi athinothu vannal mathiyarnnu. World cup mathram aanu aake oru pedi.



nipa-yum.....

----------


## abraham

Eid 15 anenkil fdfs @vismaya cinemas perinthalmanna
Allenkil fdfs @agasthya cinemagics mannnarkkad

----------


## Cinema Freaken

> Njanum fdfs 
> 
> 
> Fdfs list porate
> 
>  @Cinema Freaken from??
>   @perumal ekm kavitha?


Cherthala Kairali

----------


## sudeepdayal

> Nalla kikkidilan promotions! Trailer polum irangunnathinu munpe ithrayum hype! Padavum koodi athinothu vannal mathiyarnnu. World cup mathram aanu aake oru pedi.


Ithinotha oru Kidu Mammootty padam vanna World Cup pedikkendi varum


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## renjuus

> Ithinotha oru Kidu Mammootty padam vanna World Cup pedikkendi varum
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Pinnallaaa... :Ho:   :Biggrin:

----------


## Don David

> 1)    @perumal - Ekm Kavitha
> 2)    @Cinema Freaken - Cherthala Kairali
> 3)    @yathra -Calicut Apsara
> 4)    @Don David - Mangalore Big cinemas/ PVR
> 5)  @abraham - Perinthalmanna Vismaya / Mannarkkad Agasthya
> 
> Sent from my vivo 1723 using Tapatalk


Everyone please quote me the fdfs ....!!!
And please add your nearrst releasing centres ......!!!

Sent from my vivo 1723 using Tapatalk

----------


## DAVID007

> 1)     @perumal - Ekm Kavitha
> 2)     @Cinema Freaken - Cherthala Kairali
> 3)     @yathra -Calicut Apsara
> 4)     @Don David - Mangalore Big cinemas/ PVR
> 5)   @abraham - Perinthalmanna Vismaya / Mannarkkad Agasthya
> 
> Sent from my vivo 1723 using Tapatalk


1) @perumal - Ekm Kavitha
2) @Cinema Freaken - Cherthala Kairali
3) @yathra -Calicut Apsara
4) @Don David - Mangalore Big cinemas/ PVR
5) @abraham - Perinthalmanna Vismaya / Mannarkkad Agasthya
6) @DAVID007 - Calicut Apsara

Sent from my SM-G360FY using Tapatalk

----------


## Abin thomas

> 1) @perumal - Ekm Kavitha
> 2) @Cinema Freaken - Cherthala Kairali
> 3) @yathra -Calicut Apsara
> 4) @Don David - Mangalore Big cinemas/ PVR
> 5) @abraham - Perinthalmanna Vismaya / Mannarkkad Agasthya
> 6) @DAVID007 - Calicut Apsara
> 
> Sent from my SM-G360FY using Tapatalk


Kottayam anand/Abhilash

----------


## Don David

Abrahaminte Sandhathikal FDFS List


1)    @perumal - Ekm Kavitha

2)    @Cinema Freaken - Cherthala Kairali

3)    @yathra -Calicut Apsara

4)    @Don David - Mangalore Big cinemas/ PVR

5)    @abraham - Perinthalmanna Vismaya / Mannarkkad Agasthya

6)    @DAVID007 - Calicut Apsara
7)    @Abin thomas -Kottayam Anand/Abhilash
 :Cool:   @twist369 - Thalassery Liberty/Chithravani

Sent from my SM-G360FY using Tapatalk

Sent from my vivo 1723 using Tapatalk

----------


## Rajamaanikyam

Bangalore HMT 4K..

----------


## Young Mega Star

> Sent from my ZUK Z1 using Tapatalk


Adaar look..Movie koodi nannayal mathi ayirunu

----------


## twist369

Thalassery- Liberty/Chitravani


> 1) @perumal - Ekm Kavitha
> 2) @Cinema Freaken - Cherthala Kairali
> 3) @yathra -Calicut Apsara
> 4) @Don David - Mangalore Big cinemas/ PVR
> 5) @abraham - Perinthalmanna Vismaya / Mannarkkad Agasthya
> 6) @DAVID007 - Calicut Apsara
> 
> Sent from my SM-G360FY using Tapatalk

----------


## Kannadi

Alappuzhail eavideyaaa?

Sent from my SM-G610F using Tapatalk

----------


## Akhil krishnan

> Abrahaminte Sandhathikal FDFS List
> 
> 
> 1)    @perumal - Ekm Kavitha
> 
> 2)    @Cinema Freaken - Cherthala Kairali
> 
> 3)    @yathra -Calicut Apsara
> 
> ...


Palakkad - Priya

Sent from my ZUK Z1 using Tapatalk

----------


## yathra

Fk yil good promotion . Fdfs list elam ayi  ini trailer song teaser koode vannal vere level akum  :Drum:  :Drum:

----------


## Deepu k

> Fk yil good promotion . Fdfs list elam ayi  ini trailer song teaser koode vannal vere level akum


Calicut padam relese cheyyvo? Ithippam athipazham pazhuthappilol kakkakku vayil punnu.enthanau mammootty padangalkku matharm ee shapam

----------


## Mike

FK avide nikatte.. Purathokke engane anu..

Posters vannathode fans ellam excited anu.. What about common audience reaction.. 

Promotions ellam last one year il erangiya padathekkal koodthal undennu thonnanu..




> Fk yil good promotion . Fdfs list elam ayi  ini trailer song teaser koode vannal vere level akum

----------


## MALABARI

trailer kidukachi..k

----------


## Rajamaanikyam

> Fk yil good promotion . Fdfs list elam ayi  ini trailer song teaser koode vannal vere level akum


FK ku purathum ee level hype and publicity kittiyale nalla WOM kittiyal padam van BB aaku... Allenkil mattoru Masterpiece or athinum thaazhaye varuu... Hope Abraham Ikkayude highest grosser akatte beating TGF....

----------


## Rajamaanikyam

> trailer kidukachi..k


Trailer 6thinalle bhai irangu ?

----------


## Louise Pothen

[QUOTE=Don David;8310086]1)    @perumal - Ekm Kavitha
2)    @Cinema Freaken - Cherthala Kairali
3)    @yathra -Calicut Apsara
4)    @Don David - Mangalore Big cinemas/ PVR
5)  @abraham - Perinthalmanna Vismaya / Mannarkkad Agasthya

Sent from my vivo 1723 using Tapatalk[/QUOTE @Louise Pothen - Mavelikara Pratibha


Sent from my ONEPLUS A6000 using Tapatalk

----------


## Louise Pothen

Today mfwai state meet in trailer kanaichu ennokke puller parayunnu!! BGM Kappa kola range ennu kettu  :Yeye: 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6000 using Tapatalk

----------


## Don David

Abrahaminte Sandhathikal FDFS List

1) @perumal - Ekm Kavitha

2) @Cinema Freaken - Cherthala Kairali

3) @yathra -Calicut Apsara

4) @Don David - Mangalore Big cinemas/ PVR

5) @abraham - Perinthalmanna Vismaya / Mannarkkad Agasthya

6) @DAVID007 - Calicut Apsara

7) @Abin thomas -Kottayam Anand/Abhilash

 :Cool:  @twist369 - Thalassery Liberty/Chithravani
9) @Akhil krishnan - Palakkad Priya
10) @Louise Pothen -Mavelikkara Prathiba

Sent from my vivo 1723 using Tapatalk

----------


## shameenls

The nation wants to know and i also wants to know നമ്മുടെ @Madhavanunni എവിടെ? നമ്മുടെ ഷോ ട്രാക്കിംഗ് ത്രെഡ് അനാഥമായിപ്പോയല്ലോ. ഇപ്പൊ ഒരു പടത്തിന്റെയും കാറക്ട ഷോസ് അറിയാൻ ഒക്കുന്നില്ല. അങ്കിൾ ഒക്കെ ചില പ്രമുഖ ഫോറങ്ങളിൽ ഇപ്പോഴും 3500-4000 എന്നൊക്കെയാണ്. അബ്രഹാമിനും ആ ഗതി തന്നെ ആയിരിക്കും നമ്മുടെ ട്രാക്കിംഗ് നടത്തിയില്ല എങ്കിൽ. ഈ ഈദ് റിലീസ് മുതൽ എങ്കിലും വീണ്ടും നമ്മുടെ പ്രസ്റ്റീജ് ത്രെഡ് ആയ തിയേറ്റർ ട്രാക്കിംഗ് വീണ്ടും ആക്റ്റീവ് ആകും എന്ന് പ്രതീക്ഷിക്കുന്നു അതിയായി ആഗ്രഹിക്കുന്നു. 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk

----------


## roshy

> The nation wants to know and i also wants to know നമ്മുടെ @Madhavanunni എവിടെ? നമ്മുടെ ഷോ ട്രാക്കിംഗ് ത്രെഡ് അനാഥമായിപ്പോയല്ലോ. ഇപ്പൊ ഒരു പടത്തിന്റെയും കാറക്ട ഷോസ് അറിയാൻ ഒക്കുന്നില്ല. അങ്കിൾ ഒക്കെ ചില പ്രമുഖ ഫോറങ്ങളിൽ ഇപ്പോഴും 3500-4000 എന്നൊക്കെയാണ്. അബ്രഹാമിനും ആ ഗതി തന്നെ ആയിരിക്കും നമ്മുടെ ട്രാക്കിംഗ് നടത്തിയില്ല എങ്കിൽ. ഈ ഈദ് റിലീസ് മുതൽ എങ്കിലും വീണ്ടും നമ്മുടെ പ്രസ്റ്റീജ് ത്രെഡ് ആയ തിയേറ്റർ ട്രാക്കിംഗ് വീണ്ടും ആക്റ്റീവ് ആകും എന്ന് പ്രതീക്ഷിക്കുന്നു അതിയായി ആഗ്രഹിക്കുന്നു. 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk



abraham-inu daily oru 100 show vech thalli oru show count ittaal mathi,
appol   rival fans athu correct  cheytholum....... :Bossman:

----------


## Don David

> The nation wants to know and i also wants to know നമ്മുടെ @Madhavanunni എവിടെ? നമ്മുടെ ഷോ ട്രാക്കിംഗ് ത്രെഡ് അനാഥമായിപ്പോയല്ലോ. ഇപ്പൊ ഒരു പടത്തിന്റെയും കാറക്ട ഷോസ് അറിയാൻ ഒക്കുന്നില്ല. അങ്കിൾ ഒക്കെ ചില പ്രമുഖ ഫോറങ്ങളിൽ ഇപ്പോഴും 3500-4000 എന്നൊക്കെയാണ്. അബ്രഹാമിനും ആ ഗതി തന്നെ ആയിരിക്കും നമ്മുടെ ട്രാക്കിംഗ് നടത്തിയില്ല എങ്കിൽ. ഈ ഈദ് റിലീസ് മുതൽ എങ്കിലും വീണ്ടും നമ്മുടെ പ്രസ്റ്റീജ് ത്രെഡ് ആയ തിയേറ്റർ ട്രാക്കിംഗ് വീണ്ടും ആക്റ്റീവ് ആകും എന്ന് പ്രതീക്ഷിക്കുന്നു അതിയായി ആഗ്രഹിക്കുന്നു. 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


I will track Abrahaminte Sandhadhikal show count .....

Sent from my vivo 1723 using Tapatalk

----------


## Young Mega Star

500th post in Abrahams Thread..Ikkada ettavum valya collection kittuna movie ayal mathi ayirunu  :Smile:

----------


## ALEXI



----------


## mayavi

Too bad promo at Trivandrum , still two flex seen until now.no posters.

----------


## King Amal

New  😎

Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk

----------


## King Amal

Kure ultra hd stills koodi kittitund for flex..  Ellam vann stills..  Heavy

Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk

----------


## BangaloreaN

> FK ku purathum ee level hype and publicity kittiyale nalla WOM kittiyal padam van BB aaku... Allenkil mattoru Masterpiece or athinum thaazhaye varuu... Hope Abraham Ikkayude highest grosser akatte beating TGF....


purathu oru Ramzan releaseinum oru publicityum illa.

----------


## Jo

> Everyone please quote me the fdfs ....!!!
> And please add your nearrst releasing centres ......!!!
> 
> Sent from my vivo 1723 using Tapatalk


Jo at pala(theater not sure..probably universal)

----------


## Mike

link pls......





> Kure ultra hd stills koodi kittitund for flex..  Ellam vann stills..  Heavy
> 
> Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk

----------


## abraham

Flex and cutout stills okke vere level. Purathonnum share Cheyyaruth enn nirdhesham und... Allenkil idamayirunnu

----------


## Don David

> Flex and cutout stills okke vere level. Purathonnum share Cheyyaruth enn nirdhesham und... Allenkil idamayirunnu


Padam release cheyyenda ennu parangheru ....look okke aalukal kaanumalloo.....aa stills okke post cheyth naalaalu kaanattey...

Sent from my vivo 1723 using Tapatalk

----------


## BangaloreaN

> Padam release cheyyenda ennu parangheru ....look okke aalukal kaanumalloo.....aa stills okke post cheyth naalaalu kaanattey...
> 
> Sent from my vivo 1723 using Tapatalk


choodu aarum :streetlights:

----------


## Mike

chumma postanam bhai..... allel google drive / dropbox link share chey.....




> Flex and cutout stills okke vere level. Purathonnum share Cheyyaruth enn nirdhesham und... Allenkil idamayirunnu

----------


## King Amal

Yes atha njn idathe



> Flex and cutout stills okke vere level. Purathonnum share Cheyyaruth enn nirdhesham und... Allenkil idamayirunnu

----------


## Mike

............

----------


## Mike

> Kure ultra hd stills koodi kittitund for flex..  Ellam vann stills..  Heavy
> 
> Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk





> Flex and cutout stills okke vere level. Purathonnum share Cheyyaruth enn nirdhesham und... Allenkil idamayirunnu





> Padam release cheyyenda ennu parangheru ....look okke aalukal kaanumalloo.....aa stills okke post cheyth naalaalu kaanattey...
> 
> Sent from my vivo 1723 using Tapatalk





> Yes atha njn idathe


 :Boxing:

----------


## abraham

മഴയത്ത് കുട പിടിച്ചു വരുന്ന സ്റ്റിൽ kolakolli item

----------


## abraham

> chumma postanam bhai..... allel google drive / dropbox link share chey.....


Link ippol Open cheyyan pattunnilla... 35ഓളം stills ഉണ്ടായിരുന്നു..

----------


## abraham



----------


## Akhil krishnan

Sent from my ZUK Z1 using Tapatalk

----------


## Tigerbasskool

ithu polichu...katta kallippu like TGF  :Yeye:

----------


## abraham



----------


## Akhil krishnan

> 


Oora Masss... Megastarrrr 😍😍😍😍

Sent from my ZUK Z1 using Tapatalk

----------


## abraham



----------


## abraham



----------


## abraham

Podra andha bgm... !!Yo bigb yo big b

----------


## abraham

2, 3 Still miss ayi.. Ippol link open avunnilla..

----------


## Don David

Stills okke Kola kolli...idhokke purath vidathirunnal endhu kittanaa.....

Maximum reach kittiyaal initial engilum ingu porum......

Aa trailer koode ingu vannaal......Onnum nokkenda ....

Sent from my vivo 1723 using Tapatalk

----------


## Don David

Abrahaminte Sandhathikal FDFS List

1) @perumal - Ekm Kavitha

2) @Cinema Freaken - Cherthala Kairali

3) @yathra -Calicut Apsara

4) @Don David - Mangalore Big cinemas/ PVR

5) @abraham - Perinthalmanna Vismaya / Mannarkkad Agasthya

6) @DAVID007 - Calicut Apsara

7) @Abin thomas -Kottayam Anand/Abhilash

 :Cool:  @twist369 - Thalassery Liberty/Chithravani

9) @Akhil krishnan - Palakkad Priya

10) @Louise Pothen -Mavelikkara Prathiba
11) @Jo -Pala Universal

Sent from my vivo 1723 using Tapatalk

----------


## Mike

Kolakolli Stills  :Band:  

ehtra koora padangal vannu poyalum engeru kalip look il vannal kidukkachi ayirikkum.......

----------


## Mike



----------


## Mike



----------


## twist369

Eid spl Dress irakkumennu paranjit enthaayi?


> New  😎
> 
> Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk

----------


## Mammooka fan

Ambo heavy stills 
Trailer kudi vannal kidukum

Pinne neerali postponed to july 12 enn fb yil kand???

----------


## Sajil K R

Sent from my Lenovo A6020a40 using Tapatalk

----------


## Akhil krishnan



----------


## GABBAR



----------


## Balram

> 



maaraka stills aanallo..  :Yeye:

----------


## Akhil krishnan



----------


## twist369

Ithum relaease postpone aavan Chance undo?

----------


## shameenls

എന്റെ പൊന്നോ ഹെവി കൊടൂര stills ഇതൊക്കെ അങ്ങോട്ട് ഇറക്കി വിട്ടു കൂടെ. ഇനി 10 ദിവസമേ ഉള്ളു. നീട്ടി വെക്കാൻ ചാൻസ് ഉണ്ടോ?,

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk

----------


## abraham



----------


## Antonio

Nipah is getting controlled...
15th nu okke shariyaakum...

----------


## Kannan Mahesh

Pala  universal

----------


## yathra

> maaraka stills aanallo..


Yes elam kidu . Ithu oru varavu varum  :Yeye:  :Yeye:

----------


## Helwin

kappa kola still aayi poyi  :Band:

----------


## yathra

Ente vaka oru still

----------


## yathra



----------


## raj3333

E padam vere level anu

Sent from my KIW-L22 using Tapatalk

----------


## raj3333

E padam vere level anu,haneef nammude frend anu

Sent from my KIW-L22 using Tapatalk

----------


## raj3333

Njan vilikkaunnatha, haneefine, great fatherinekkalum,10 paid mele anu movie

Sent from my KIW-L22 using Tapatalk

----------


## raj3333

Sure shot mega blockbuster anu

Sent from my KIW-L22 using Tapatalk

----------


## Mike

Still vachu hype keti  :Band: 

Ithine vellunna trailer anel  :Band:

----------


## Tigerbasskool

oru still vechu hype ondakaaan ingeree kondu mathramee pattullu  :salut:

----------


## Saathan

> Njan vilikkaunnatha, haneefine, great fatherinekkalum,10 paid mele anu movie
> 
> Sent from my KIW-L22 using Tapatalk


enkil angerkku TGF nu pakaram ithu cheyarunnille  :Unsure:

----------


## GABBAR



----------


## KulFy

> enkil angerkku TGF nu pakaram ithu cheyarunnille


Pokkirirajayekkal valiya BB aanallo pulimurugan...ennu vachu vyshakhinu aadyame pulimurugan cheytha poraayirunno

----------


## Saathan

> Pokkirirajayekkal valiya BB aanallo pulimurugan...ennu vachu vyshakhinu aadyame pulimurugan cheytha poraayirunno


athu lalettante date kittathonda  :Razz: 

TGF nu munpu ithinte script work okke thudangi kaanille ?

----------


## Abin thomas

> athu lalettante date kittathonda 
> 
> TGF nu munpu ithinte script work okke thudangi kaanille ?


Enna pinne laljosine adhyam classmates cheytha porarunno  :Laughing:

----------


## KulFy

> athu lalettante date kittathonda 
> 
> TGF nu munpu ithinte script work okke thudangi kaanille ?


aano...angane aanenkil aa samayathu ithinte director shaji padoor mattu works okke aayittu busy aayirunnnu...free aayappo abraham cheyyunnu

----------


## Tigerbasskool

> enkil angerkku TGF nu pakaram ithu cheyarunnille


oru padam engenee aavum ennu predict cheyaan patullaaaa aarkum even the director or producer...pullimurugan thanne itree valiyaa hit aavum ennu vysakh or antony yum vishwasichillaa avir thanne ithu interview il parenyittum undu...TGF nte karyathilum angene thannee

----------


## Saathan

> aano...angane aanenkil aa samayathu ithinte director shaji padoor mattu works okke aayittu busy aayirunnnu...free aayappo abraham cheyyunnu


athinu aaru shaji yodu cheyan paranju  :Doh:  haneef nu cheythoodenna njan paranje...

----------


## Don David

Abrahaminte Sandhathikal FDFS List

1) @perumal - Ekm Kavitha

2) @Cinema Freaken - Cherthala Kairali

3) @yathra -Calicut Apsara

4) @Don David - Mangalore Big cinemas/ PVR

5) @abraham - Perinthalmanna Vismaya / Mannarkkad Agasthya

6) @DAVID007 - Calicut Apsara

7) @Abin thomas -Kottayam Anand/Abhilash

 :Cool:  @twist369 - Thalassery Liberty/Chithravani

9) @Akhil krishnan - Palakkad Priya

10) @Louise Pothen -Mavelikkara Prathiba

11) @Jo -Pala Universal
12) @Kannan Mahesh -Pala Universal

Sent from my vivo 1723 using Tapatalk

Sent from my vivo 1723 using Tapatalk

----------


## Louise Pothen

Ejjaathi stills  :Drum:  :Drum:  

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6000 using Tapatalk

----------


## raj3333

Just see movie, polichadakiyatundu

Sent from my KIW-L22 using Tapatalk

----------


## Don David

> Just see movie, polichadakiyatundu
> 
> Sent from my KIW-L22 using Tapatalk


Here is the first report  :Vandivittu: 

Sent from my vivo 1723 using Tapatalk

----------


## Mike

Ningade fake anaa..........  :Vandivittu: 


> Here is the first report 
> 
> Sent from my vivo 1723 using Tapatalk

----------


## Akhil krishnan



----------


## DAVID007

Kikidu stills...!  :Band:  :Drum: 

Sent from my SM-G360FY using Tapatalk

----------


## DAVID007

> Just see movie, polichadakiyatundu
> 
> Sent from my KIW-L22 using Tapatalk


Engane kandu...?

Sent from my SM-G360FY using Tapatalk

----------


## raj3333

Kandu nokku, sure shot mega anu

Sent from my KIW-L22 using Tapatalk

----------


## DAVID007

> Kandu nokku, sure shot mega anu
> 
> Sent from my KIW-L22 using Tapatalk


Athokke kanum, Ennalum engane kandu ennu para bro...?

Sent from my SM-G360FY using Tapatalk

----------


## KulFy

> athinu aaru shaji yodu cheyan paranju  haneef nu cheythoodenna njan paranje...


ithu shajikku vendi ezhuthiya script aanennu pande haneef paranjatha

----------


## yathra

> Kandu nokku, sure shot mega anu
> 
> Sent from my KIW-L22 using Tapatalk


Fake update alenkik kidu  :Band:  :Band:

----------


## King Amal

Joby interview on mammootty times.. 
Link- 
https://youtu.be/DicWhl0_ZBY

Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk

----------


## abraham



----------


## abraham

https://drive.google.com/drive/folde...0g?usp=sharing


Hd pics

----------


## twist369

Neerali maariya sthitik nammuk oru 300 theatre kitumo??🤣

----------


## Kannan Mahesh

> Just see movie, polichadakiyatundu
> 
> Sent from my KIW-L22 using Tapatalk


Suspense vidu, engane kandu

----------


## falcon

> Suspense vidu, engane kandu


iyalale ee update idunadin 1 hr munne haneefinr vilikarund frnd aan ennoke paranje ...padam kananel ad update ita pore

----------


## Mammooka fan

> Neerali maariya sthitik nammuk oru 300 theatre kitumo??🤣


Kittya nallath ayene
Hyped move ayth kond initial podipodiknm

----------


## bilal john

Still ellaam kidukkaachi

----------


## Mike



----------


## Mike

ingeru ithilum kumman adichallaaaaa..........

----------


## sudeepdayal

> Pokkirirajayekkal valiya BB aanallo pulimurugan...ennu vachu vyshakhinu aadyame pulimurugan cheytha poraayirunno


Kulfy daaa..,


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## raj3333

100present  urappu tharunnu

Sent from my KIW-L22 using Tapatalk

----------


## raj3333

Ellangil nan padam kaanal nirthum

Sent from my KIW-L22 using Tapatalk

----------


## raj3333

Haneef ente classmate anu

Sent from my KIW-L22 using Tapatalk

----------


## Abin thomas

> 


Ingerum onnum thalliyilla.njn vicharichu verupikum ennu.genuine answers arunnu ellam.interview kodutha arum ithu vare padam engane undavum enno content enthanentho parayunnilla.

----------


## Kannan Mahesh

Nalla Film akatte

----------


## perumal

> 


Ejjathi frame  :Wub:

----------


## perumal

Oru reksha ila stills oke..padam koode polichadukatte  :Pray:

----------


## Thevalliparamban

Amme... Innu irangiya stills ellam kidukidilan!! Pakshe ithellam koodi irakkandayirunnu. Ithonnum illathe thanne kidilan initial edukkan ulla hype padam already undakkiyittundallo. Ini trailer koodi irangumbol veendum koodum. That was enough. Ee items okke fresh aayittu angu theatril kanunnathayirunnu nallathu.

----------


## Thevalliparamban

> Ingerum onnum thalliyilla.njn vicharichu verupikum ennu.genuine answers arunnu ellam.interview kodutha arum ithu vare padam engane undavum enno content enthanentho parayunnilla.


Aa oru freshness thanne aanu valya positive. No hints about the content in any of the promos, even in that song. Pakshe fb fans kure awkward dialouges undakki ellayidathum copy paste cheythu vekkunnundu.

----------


## Abin thomas

> Aa oru freshness thanne aanu valya positive. No hints about the content in any of the promos, even in that song. Pakshe fb fans kure awkward dialouges undakki ellayidathum copy paste cheythu vekkunnundu.


Ey fansinte promo onnum saramilla.neeralik polum und anganathe kure dialogues

Sent from my Redmi Note 5 Pro using Tapatalk

----------


## Thevalliparamban

> Ejjathi frame


Mazha haneef-nu weakness anennu thonnunnu. TGF-ilum schoolinu munnil vechulla gun scene. Then some shots in that emotional song okke.

----------


## Thevalliparamban

Kaniha's name is Diana Joseph. So she is not mammukka's pair?

----------


## Kannan Mahesh

> Kaniha's name is Diana Joseph. So she is not mammukka's pair?


 Joseph is her father name

----------


## Kannan Mahesh

> Joseph is her father name


 may be or may  not be

----------


## Ranjithfan

*The stills look exceptional. Probably, a subdued, underplayed character. I hope this is going to be a special performance from Mammootty. Oru international appeal* *unde**, Mammootty* *stills'inu**. Classy.*

----------


## ShahSM

സ്റ്റിൽസ് കണ്ടിട്ട് സ്ലോമോന്റെ ഏറുകളിയായിരിക്കുമെന്ന് തോന്നണു. - _ -

Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk

----------


## abraham

> 


ഓവറാക്കി വെറുപ്പിക്കും എന്നാ വിചാരിച്ചത്.. പക്ഷേ ഇതിപ്പോ ജോബി ചുമ്മാ കസറിയല്ലോ...

----------


## Kaliyarmadam Giri

> 


Stills  onnum parayanilla
Kikidu............

----------


## Helwin

> ingeru ithilum kumman adichallaaaaa..........


mamangathil vare ind..apozha  :Laughing:

----------


## Don David

> Ellangil nan padam kaanal nirthum
> 
> Sent from my KIW-L22 using Tapatalk


Yaardaaa ivan !!! 

Sent from my vivo 1723 using Tapatalk

----------


## Don David

> mamangathil vare ind..apozha


Exceptional performance from Sohan ettan ....wait till the release and watch the magic in big screens  :Vandivittu: 

Sent from my vivo 1723 using Tapatalk

----------


## Thevalliparamban

Kullan kazhiyumbol enkilum angeru ozhinju poyal mathiyarnnu.

----------


## Don David

Today almost ella stillsum purathu vannu...so from tomorrow onwards theatredil ee stills vechulla flexes and banners okke uyarum....2 weeks before thanne theatrukalil flexukal uyarunnadhokke initia increase cheyyaan sahayikkum...Big cutouts okke uyarum .....TGF inu Painting cutout tvm vecha pole idhinum vechaal topnotch aavum......

Social mediayil athyavashyam reach and hype okke koduthittund .....ini friday aa trailer koode angu vannaaal Kolakolli initial ingu porum !!!!

Positive reports from Lab after final mix ....June 10 or 11 censoring nadakkum to my knowledge ...If Good wom spreads lets see how it tackle World cup (malabaf area )and the rainy season .....

Sent from my vivo 1723 using Tapatalk

----------


## The wrong one

Sreenath Uniikrishnan stills oraksheellallo..👌👌👌👌

Sent from my SM-T231 using Tapatalk

----------


## abraham

> Sreenath Uniikrishnan stills oraksheellallo..👌👌👌👌
> 
> Sent from my SM-T231 using Tapatalk


Tgf, kammaran now abraham... payyan pwoliyan

----------


## abraham



----------


## abraham



----------


## abraham



----------


## abraham



----------


## The wrong one

FanMade

Sent from my SM-T231 using Tapatalk

----------


## The wrong one

Ellam Heavy stills 😍😍👌


> Tgf, kammaran now abraham... payyan pwoliyan


Sent from my SM-T231 using Tapatalk

----------


## abraham



----------


## abraham



----------


## abraham



----------


## Rajamaanikyam

> ithu polichu...katta kallippu like TGF


Above TGF.... Ithellam manoramayilo mattu newspaper il okke vannal nalla reachum kittum... Adutha FD record nalla marginil angu pottikum... Odiyanu pottikkan nalla oru number Abraham kodutholum...

----------


## Mike

My story .. Neerali........ postpone cheyuvanel kurachoode screens kitum.... oru kidukazhi trailer vannu hype kettiyal good initial edukkum... but FD record doubt anu....

padam koluthiyal evening shows okke WC engane effect cheyum ennu kandariyam........

----------


## Mammooka fan

Thrissur : Kairali, Deepa & Inox 
Calicut : Apsara 
Tvm : Sreepadmanabha, New 2 & Ariesplex 
Ekm : Kavitha

----------


## shameenls

ഇത് വരെ ഉള്ള സ്റ്റീൽസ് കണ്ടിട്ട് ഫാമിലി ഏറ്റെടുത്ത ലോങ്ങ് റൺ കിട്ടുന്ന മൂവി ആണെന്ന് തോന്നുന്നില്ല. നല്ല ടേക്കിങ്സും ഇന്റെൻസീവ് ഡാർക്ക് ഫ്രെയിംസും ആയിരിക്കും എന്ന് തോന്നുന്നു. ഒരു മെമ്മോറിസ് ലെവൽ പടം ആകാൻ ആണ് ചാൻസ്. ആദ്യ 2-3 ആഴ്ച നല്ല വാര് വാരും. പിള്ളേർ എല്ലാം കണ്ടു നല്ല അഭിപ്രായം പറയും. പക്ഷെ സസ്പൻസ് ഫാക്ടർ ഒക്കെ റിവീൽ ആകുന്ന കാരണം യൂത്ത് തന്നെ റിപ്പീറ്റഡ് വാച്ചിന് സാധ്യത കാണുന്നില്ല. അല്ലെങ്കിൽ ബിഗ് ബി പോലെയൊക്കെ ഉള്ള മേക്കിങ് ആയിരിക്കണം. എന്തായാലും ആദ്യ 3 ആഴ്ച കൊണ്ട് തന്നെ ഹിറ്റ് സ്റ്റാറ്റസ് വരുമായിരിക്കും. പിന്നെ ഒരു സൂപ്പർ ഹിറ്റ് റേഞ്ചിൽ നിക്കുമായിരിക്കും. ബ്ലോക്ക് ബസ്റ്റർ ഒക്കെ ആകണം എങ്കിൽ ഫാമിലിക്ക് കൂടി റിലേറ്റു ആകുന്ന ഒരു സംഭവം ആയിരിക്കണം. എന്തായാലും മാനം കെടുത്തുന്ന ഐറ്റം ആയിരിക്കില്ല എന്ന് 100% ഉറപ്പു. 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk

----------


## shameenls

> Thrissur : Kairali, Deepa & Inox 
> Calicut : Apsara 
> Tvm : Sreepadmanabha, New 2 & Ariesplex 
> Ekm : Kavitha


കാലിക്കറ്റ് ഒക്കെ ഒരു സിംഗിൾ സ്ക്രീൻ കൂടെ വേണമായിരുന്നു. കാലിക്കറ്റ് കളക്ഷൻ ഒക്കെ നോക്കിയേ ചില ടീമുകൾ പടത്തിനു ഹിറ്റ് സ്റ്റാറ്റസ് തരുകയുള്ളൂ.  തിരുവനന്തപുരവും കുട്ടി പെട്ടികൾ ആണല്ലോ. പദ്മനാഭ 500 ന്യൂ 250 ഉം. 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk

----------


## Kannadi

> 


Hoooo .... peda item

Sent from my SM-G610F using Tapatalk

----------


## sethuramaiyer

> ingeru ithilum kumman adichallaaaaa..........


Padathil abhinayikan chance kodukunnathil kuzhapamilla.. Doubles polathe crap eduthitu veendum date koduthello..  :Wallbash:  Ivide Shafi, Jeethu okke purake nadakuva date chothichu..

----------


## Dasettan

Sent from my SM-G615F using Tapatalk

----------


## abraham



----------


## abraham

Kottayam Kumaranelloor

----------


## twist369

Villain sohanettan aavanam climaxil


> Exceptional performance from Sohan ettan ....wait till the release and watch the magic in big screens 
> 
> Sent from my vivo 1723 using Tapatalk

----------


## twist369

Shirt evda kittum?


>

----------


## Kannadi

> 


Edikatta waiting....

Sent from my SM-G610F using Tapatalk

----------


## BangaloreaN

> Padathil abhinayikan chance kodukunnathil kuzhapamilla.. Doubles polathe crap eduthitu veendum date koduthello..  Ivide Shafi, Jeethu okke purake nadakuva date chothichu..


inger okke raan mooli ninnolum.

----------


## Abin thomas

Poster

Sent from my Redmi Note 5 Pro using Tapatalk

----------


## Don David

> Poster
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 5 Pro using Tapatalk


Good poster ...itharam posters okke familyekoode attract cheyyippikkum....

Sent from my vivo 1723 using Tapatalk

----------


## Don David

FDFS listil add cheyyan ullavar iniyum orupaad perund ..so please quote me ....!!!

150 screens charted !!!
170 plus kittaan sadhyatha und ....

If mystory or neerali postpone then chance if 200 is also very possible ...



Sent from my vivo 1723 using Tapatalk

----------


## Abin thomas

Yes yes......


> Good poster ...itharam posters okke familyekoode attract cheyyippikkum....
> 
> Sent from my vivo 1723 using Tapatalk


Sent from my Redmi Note 5 Pro using Tapatalk

----------


## perumal

> FDFS listil add cheyyan ullavar iniyum orupaad perund ..so please quote me ....!!!
> 
> 150 screens charted !!!
> 170 plus kittaan sadhyatha und ....
> 
> If mystory or neerali postpone then chance if 200 is also very possible ...
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my vivo 1723 using Tapatalk



randum postpone cheithu enn ketalo!

----------


## Don David

> randum postpone cheithu enn ketalo!


Confirm aayittillalloo Officially !! My story mostly irakki vidum ....Neerali endha avastha ennariyilla ...if ithu 2 um illel surely abraham kooduthal screens pidikkum 

Sent from my vivo 1723 using Tapatalk

----------


## Kannadi

> Poster
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 5 Pro using Tapatalk


Ikkayude chirikkunna face poster😍😍😍😍

Sent from my SM-G610F using Tapatalk

----------


## Kannadi

> Confirm aayittillalloo Officially !! My story mostly irakki vidum ....Neerali endha avastha ennariyilla ...if ithu 2 um illel surely abraham kooduthal screens pidikkum 
> 
> Sent from my vivo 1723 using Tapatalk


Neerali and theevandi postpont cheythu

Sent from my SM-G610F using Tapatalk

----------


## Don David

Abraham 200 screens sure aanu angane engil !!! Kochin multiplex oru 25 shows okke kittaan chance kooduthal aanu !!! 


> Neerali and theevandi postpont cheythu
> 
> Sent from my SM-G610F using Tapatalk


Sent from my vivo 1723 using Tapatalk

----------


## Don David

> Ikkayude chirikkunna face poster😍😍😍😍
> 
> Sent from my SM-G610F using Tapatalk


Ellavarum chirikkunnundalloo ....Finally abraham stillsil aake ulla chiri ithu mathramaanu !!!

Sent from my vivo 1723 using Tapatalk

----------


## Raja Sha

Doordarshanil pandu jude attippetti samvidhanam cheytha
Mikhayelinte santhathikal enna oru parampara orma varunnu..
Ethandu athupolulla onnayirikkum ithennu thonnunnu..
Posters ellam oru variety stylish making promise cheyyunnundu..
Ava avarthanam aayi thonnathirunnal rakshappettu..

----------


## Sajil K R

Sent from my Lenovo A6020a40 using Tapatalk

----------


## DAVID007

Fan made

Sent from my SM-G360FY using Tapatalk

----------


## abraham

തൃശൂർ - എറണാകുളം

----------


## abraham



----------


## abraham

Fan made

----------


## kandahassan

padam postponed aaaayi alle ............

----------


## mujthaba

Waiting for trailer  :Punk:

----------


## kandahassan

> Waiting for trailer


padam postponed aayalle

----------


## mujthaba

> padam postponed aayalle


Yeppaaaa ?? Aayo ?

----------


## kandahassan

> Yeppaaaa ?? Aayo ?


yes .........

----------


## Iyyer The Great

> yes .........


Aano..Source? Innale producer joby paranjallo maatillennu

----------


## yathra

> yes .........


http://www.reporterlive.com/2018/06/05/504951.html

----------


## kandahassan

> Aano..Source? Innale producer joby paranjallo maatillennu


pothencode MT cineplexil poyirunnu . avde abraham aanu chart cheythekkunne . owner paranju padam postponed cheyyyan aanu 90% chance ennu . nale ariyam

----------


## kandahassan

> http://www.reporterlive.com/2018/06/05/504951.html


wait for tomorrow .........

----------


## Iyyer The Great

> pothencode MT cineplexil poyirunnu . avde abraham aanu chart cheythekkunne . owner paranju padam postponed cheyyyan aanu 90% chance ennu . nale ariyam


Okay..maattathirunnaal mathiyayirunnu

----------


## kandahassan

> Okay..maattathirunnaal mathiyayirunnu


maattunnathalle nallathu ? onnamathu mazha season pinne world cup and nippa virus . i think so . 3 daya koodi kazhinjal kaala varsham shakthi vyapikkum . 
pinne food ball koodi undel ellavarum veettil tv de moottil aayirikkum .

----------


## Iyyer The Great

> maattunnathalle nallathu ? onnamathu mazha season pinne world cup and nippa virus . i think so . 3 daya koodi kazhinjal kaala varsham shakthi vyapikkum . 
> pinne food ball koodi undel ellavarum veettil tv de moottil aayirikkum .


Nipah kazhinja 4 divasam puthiya cases onnum report cheythitillennu thonnunnu..iniyum 10 days und thaanum...

WC matches group stage il major teamsinte kalikal mikkathum 11:30 pm nu aanu..

Mattu chila padangal koodi maattiya sthidikk ithu thanne aanu best time IMO

----------


## yathra

> Okay..maattathirunnaal mathiyayirunnu


Kala enna chithrathinte release day malabar occupancy anu ivar nokunathu enna njan arinje

----------


## Iyyer The Great

> Kala enna chithrathinte release day malabar occupancy anu ivar nokunathu enna njan arinje


 :Doh: 

athinu ippo nomballe..nipahyum mazhayum onnum illenkilum avg status aayirirunnene..hype um kuravaanu

----------


## King Amal

Poda nippae enn urach prakyapich kond joby urappikunnu cup no 1 😎
From 16th.. 

Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk

----------


## MALABARI

deric abraham sotrm gonna take social media tomorrow  :Race:

----------


## Don David

Nippah is getting controlled as of now ....Release day aavumboyekkum it will be almost safe ....!! So release is confirmed !! Lets see how it tackle Rain and football....I believe and i dream to overcome both by Derick Abraham !!!

From tomorrow 7 pm Social media will be attacked by Derick Abraham ....Keep calm and wait for Derick Swag !!!



Sent from my vivo 1723 using Tapatalk

----------


## Iyyer The Great

> Nippah is getting controlled as of now ....Release day aavumboyekkum it will be almost safe ....!! So release is confirmed !! Lets see how it tackle Rain and football....I believe and i dream to overcome both by Derick Abraham !!!
> 
> From tomorrow 7 pm Social media will be attacked by Derick Abraham ....Keep calm and wait for Derick Swag !!!
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my vivo 1723 using Tapatalk


നിപ രോഗം ബാധിച്ച ആരും ഇപ്പോൾ ചികിത്സയിൽ ഇല്ല. രോഗം ഉണ്ടായിരുന്ന രണ്ടുപേരും ഡിസ്ചാർജിനു മുന്പുള്ള അവസാന പരിശോധനയിലാണ്. ഇനി രോഗത്തിന് വേണ്ടിയുള്ള നിരീക്ഷണത്തിനോടൊപ്പം രോഗത്തിന്റെ ദുരിതമനുഭവിച്ചവർക്കുള്ള സഹായം എത്തിക്കുന്നതിനുള്ള ശ്രമം ആരംഭിച്ചു കഴിഞ്ഞു.

ഈ രോഗത്തിന്റെ ചികിത്സക്കായി ചിലവായ തുക സർക്കാർ നൽകുന്നതാണ്. ഒപ്പം സാധാരണ ജീവിതത്തിലേക്ക് തിരിച്ചു വരാൻ ശ്രമിക്കുന്ന രോഗം ബാധിച്ചവരുടെ ബന്ധുക്കളെയും രോഗം ഭേദമായവരെയും അതിന് സഹായിക്കാനുള്ള ദൗത്യം നാമെല്ലാം ഏറ്റെടുക്കണമെന്നഭ്യർത്ഥിക്കുന്നു . രോഗകാരണത്തെക്കുറിച്ചും രോഗം പടർന്നതിനെക്കുറിച്ചുമുള്ള വിദഗ്ദ്ധ പഠനം ആരോഗ്യവകുപ്പ് ഉടൻ പ്ലാൻ ചെയ്യുന്നതാണ്. ഈ സംഭവത്തിൽ നിന്ന് പാഠം ഉൾക്കൊണ്ടു കൊണ്ട് ഇനിയിതുണ്ടായാൽ എങ്ങിനെ അതിനെ നേരിടണമെന്ന മാർഗ്ഗരേഖയും തയ്യാറാക്കും.

ഡിപ്പാർട്ട്*മന്റ്* ഓഫ്* ഹെൽത്*
ഗവൺമന്റ്* ഓഫ്* കേരള

----------


## MALABARI

> Nippah is getting controlled as of now ....Release day aavumboyekkum it will be almost safe ....!! So release is confirmed !! Lets see how it tackle Rain and football....I believe and i dream to overcome both by Derick Abraham !!!
> 
> From tomorrow 7 pm Social media will be attacked by Derick Abraham ....Keep calm and wait for Derick Swag !!!
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my vivo 1723 using Tapatalk


padam nallathanenkil above obstacles onnum oru vishayamalla...ini padam mosham anenkil eppo release ayittum konamilla

----------


## Movie Lover

Baaki oru obstacle vishayamalla except Nippah. Nippah control aayillengil isolation okke vendi varum

But thankfully it is getting controlled now




> padam nallathanenkil above obstacles onnum oru vishayamalla...ini padam mosham anenkil eppo release ayittum konamilla

----------


## Don David

> padam nallathanenkil above obstacles onnum oru vishayamalla...ini padam mosham anenkil eppo release ayittum konamilla


Enikku kittiya oru chinna report endhaanennaal padam mikavaarnna reethiyil final output kittiyittund .....Prekshakar iru kayyum neetti sweekarikkum ennu thanne aanu lab reports.....Lets see how it satisfy or unsatisfy the audience in big screens ...

Naalathe trailer prekshakar fdfs lock cheyyunnadhil oru theerumanaghilethum ....!!!

As you said ,if movie fails no specific reason will be there for a better releaae period .....!!!

Sent from my vivo 1723 using Tapatalk

----------


## Don David

Almost controlled aanu !!! Iniyum idhu padarnnu panthalikkathirikkattey ....Kadinamaaya pareekshanam neridenda rogathil ninnum namme ellavareyum daivam rakshikkattey ....!!!


> Baaki oru obstacle vishayamalla except Nippah. Nippah control aayillengil isolation okke vendi varum
> 
> But thankfully it is getting controlled now


Sent from my vivo 1723 using Tapatalk

----------


## Don David

Iniyum aarelum fdfs undel pleasw do quote me ....FDFS list il till 12 members aayitollooo.....

Neerali postponed aayathukondu kooduthal screens sure aanu 

Sent from my vivo 1723 using Tapatalk

----------


## Sajil K R

> Iniyum aarelum fdfs undel pleasw do quote me ....FDFS list il till 12 members aayitollooo.....
> 
> Neerali postponed aayathukondu kooduthal screens sure aanu 
> 
> Sent from my vivo 1723 using Tapatalk


Sajil- Kottayam Abhilash/ Anand

Sent from my Lenovo A6020a40 using Tapatalk

----------


## Don David

Abrahaminte Sandhathikal FDFS List

1)         @perumal - Ekm Kavitha

2)         @Cinema Freaken - Cherthala Kairali

3)         @yathra -Calicut Apsara

4)         @Don David - Mangalore Big cinemas/ PVR

5)        @abraham - Perinthalmanna Vismaya / Mannarkkad Agasthya

6)         @DAVID007 - Calicut Apsara

7)        @Abin thomas -Kottayam Anand/Abhilash

 :Cool:          @twist369 - Thalassery Liberty/Chithravani

9)         @Akhil krishnan - Palakkad Priya

10)         @Louise Pothen -Mavelikkara Prathiba

11) @Jo -Pala Universal

12)         @Kannan Mahesh -Pala Universal
13) @sajilK R -Kottayam Abhilash /Anand
14)   @The wrong one -Mukkam Abhilash
15)  @Iyyer The Great -TVM Sree Padhmanabha

16) @Phantom 369 -TVM Sree Padhmanabha

Sent from my vivo 1723 using Tapatalk

----------


## The wrong one

> Iniyum aarelum fdfs undel pleasw do quote me ....FDFS list il till 12 members aayitollooo.....
> 
> Neerali postponed aayathukondu kooduthal screens sure aanu 
> 
> Sent from my vivo 1723 using Tapatalk


Mukkam 

Sent from my SM-T231 using Tapatalk

----------


## Young Mega Star

Gcc release ee month undavan chancundo?

----------


## Don David

Mukkam which theatre !! Rose aano


> Mukkam 
> 
> Sent from my SM-T231 using Tapatalk


Sent from my vivo 1723 using Tapatalk

----------


## The wrong one

Ariyathilla Rose or Abhilash Ayirikkum


> Mukkam which theatre !! Rose aano
> 
> Sent from my vivo 1723 using Tapatalk


Sent from my SM-T231 using Tapatalk

----------


## Don David

> Gcc release ee month undavan chancundo?


Neerali postponed aayathukond there is a slight chance ....mostly second week aayirikkum ...race 3 undaayathukond first mostly locs okke race 3 aayirikkum second week kittaan sadhyatha und ....simultaneous release aayaal nalla business nadathaam 

Sent from my vivo 1723 using Tapatalk

----------


## Don David

Captain evidaarnnu mukkath kalichedhennariyoo ??


> Ariyathilla Rose or Abhilash Ayirikkum
> 
> Sent from my SM-T231 using Tapatalk


Sent from my vivo 1723 using Tapatalk

----------


## The wrong one

Abhilash ayirunnu...Randum Same owners an


> Captain evidaarnnu mukkath kalichedhennariyoo ??
> 
> Sent from my vivo 1723 using Tapatalk


Sent from my SM-T231 using Tapatalk

----------


## Don David

Abrahaminte Sandhathikal Malappuram District Theatre Updates 


1)Edappal -Sharadha Screen 1
2)Valanchery -Popular Screen 1
3)Valanchery -Popular Screen 2
4)Kottakkal -TBU
5)Malappuram -Rachana
6)Tirur-Anugraha
7)Tanur -PVS
 :Cool: Parapanangadi-TBU
9)Nilambur -Fairyland Screen 1
10)Manjeri -Devaki Cinemax
11)Perinthalmanna -Vismaya Cinemas
12)Perinthalmanna- Central cinemas
13)Perinthalmanna- KC carnival
14)Pandikkad -Appoos

More to add 


Sent from my vivo 1723 using Tapatalk

----------


## Don David

> Abhilash ayirunnu...Randum Same owners an
> 
> Sent from my SM-T231 using Tapatalk


So mostly Abhilash aayirikkum !!!

Sent from my vivo 1723 using Tapatalk

----------


## Don David

> Abrahaminte Sandhathikal Malappuram District Theatre Updates 
> 
> 
> 1)Edappal -Sharadha Screen 1
> 2)Valanchery -Popular Screen 1
> 3)Valanchery -Popular Screen 2
> 4)Kottakkal -TBU
> 5)Malappuram -Rachana
> 6)Tirur-Anugraha
> ...


Members ,Please do post all district theatre chartings!! 

Sent from my vivo 1723 using Tapatalk

----------


## Don David

250 pages  :Drum:   :Band: 

Releasinu munney 500 pages and 500K VIEWS koode ayaal  :cheers: 

Sent from my vivo 1723 using Tapatalk

----------


## Mike

nalathe trailer pole erikkum baki karyangal........

hope d trailer will create buzz among neutrals as well.... 




> 250 pages  
> 
> Releasinu munney 500 pages and 500K VIEWS koode ayaal 
> 
> Sent from my vivo 1723 using Tapatalk

----------


## Don David

> nalathe trailer pole erikkum baki karyangal........
> 
> hope d trailer will create buzz among neutrals as well....


19 Hours more for the Bloody Trailer !!!!

Derick Abraham Coming !!!

Sent from my vivo 1723 using Tapatalk

----------


## Iyyer The Great

> Abrahaminte Sandhathikal FDFS List
> 
> 1)       @perumal - Ekm Kavitha
> 
> 2)       @Cinema Freaken - Cherthala Kairali
> 
> 3)       @yathra -Calicut Apsara
> 
> 4)       @Don David - Mangalore Big cinemas/ PVR
> ...


Tvm..aadyam show thudangunna theatre

----------


## Don David

> Tvm..aadyam show thudangunna theatre


Athipo evede aayirikkum @Manoj anna !!  :Thinking: 

Sent from my vivo 1723 using Tapatalk

----------


## roshy

പടം ഈ മാസം  അവസാനത്തേക്കു   മാറ്റുക ആണ് നല്ലതു.  നിപ്പ പുതിയ കേസ് ഒന്നും വന്നില്ലെങ്കിലും  കരുതൽ  നടപടി ജൂൺ അവസാനം വരെ ഉണ്ടാകും എന്ന് ആരോഗ്യ   മന്ത്രി ഇന്ന് പറഞ്ഞു. ആളുകളുടെ ഭീതി  ഇപ്പോഴും മാറിയിട്ടില്ല. ഇപ്പോൾ റിലീസ് ചെയ്താൽ കാലിക്കറ്റിൽ വലിയ കളക്ഷൻ പ്രതീക്ഷിക്കേണ്ട, പ്രത്യേകിച്ച് ഫാമിലി ഒന്നും എന്തായാലും റിസ്ക്  എടുക്കില്ല.

----------


## Don David

> പടം ഈ മാസം  അവസാനത്തേക്കു   മാറ്റുക ആണ് നല്ലതു.  നിപ്പ പുതിയ കേസ് ഒന്നും വന്നില്ലെങ്കിലും  കരുതൽ  നടപടി ജൂൺ അവസാനം വരെ ഉണ്ടാകും എന്ന് ആരോഗ്യ   മന്ത്രി ഇന്ന് പറഞ്ഞു. ആളുകളുടെ ഭീതി  ഇപ്പോഴും മാറിയിട്ടില്ല. ഇപ്പോൾ റിലീസ് ചെയ്താൽ കാലിക്കറ്റിൽ വലിയ കളക്ഷൻ പ്രതീക്ഷിക്കേണ്ട, പ്രത്യേകിച്ച് ഫാമിലി ഒന്നും എന്തായാലും റിസ്ക്  എടുക്കില്ല.


Angane engil vidhyalayangal thurakkunnadh aadhyam july ilott mattattey ......!!!



Sent from my vivo 1723 using Tapatalk

----------


## roshy

വിദ്യാലയങ്ങൾ 12 ഇന് ആണ് തുറക്കുന്നത്.സ്കൂളിൽ പോകുന്നത് കുട്ടികളെ സംബന്ധിച്ചു നിര്ബന്ധിതമാണ്. സിനിമ കാണുന്നത് അങ്ങിനെ അല്ലല്ലോ ? കാത്തിരിക്കാം. 2 ഡേയ്*സിനുള്ളിൽ ഒരു പിക്ചർ കിട്ടും. ഇന്നത്തെ വേണാട് ട്രെയിനിന്റെ കാലിക്കറ്റ് എത്തിയപ്പോഴുള്ള ഒരു pic കണ്ടിരുന്നു. കംപാർട്മെന്റിൽ ഒരൊറ്റ ആളില്ല.

----------


## Don David

> വിദ്യാലയങ്ങൾ 12 ഇന് ആണ് തുറക്കുന്നത്.സ്കൂളിൽ പോകുന്നത് കുട്ടികളെ സംബന്ധിച്ചു നിര്ബന്ധിതമാണ്. സിനിമ കാണുന്നത് അങ്ങിനെ അല്ലല്ലോ ? കാത്തിരിക്കാം. 2 ഡേയ്*സിനുള്ളിൽ ഒരു പിക്ചർ കിട്ടും. ഇന്നത്തെ വേണാട് ട്രെയിനിന്റെ കാലിക്കറ്റ് എത്തിയപ്പോഴുള്ള ഒരു pic കണ്ടിരുന്നു. കംപാർട്മെന്റിൽ ഒരൊറ്റ ആളില്ല.


Ellaam sheriyaavum !!!Towards eid eveeything will bounce back !!! 

Sent from my vivo 1723 using Tapatalk

----------


## abraham



----------


## abraham



----------


## abraham

New poster

----------


## sudeepdayal

> New poster


Kidu Poster.. Kure kaalathin shesham oru Mammootty padathil kuzhappamillatha Star Cast okke.. Siddiq Renji okke varumbo thanne Ikka illatha scenesum engaging aavum


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## abraham



----------


## Kannadi

> New poster


Spaar item

Sent from my SM-G610F using Tapatalk

----------


## Don David

9 more hours for the trailer !!!

Sent from my vivo 1723 using Tapatalk

----------


## Phantom 369

> Iniyum aarelum fdfs undel pleasw do quote me ....FDFS list il till 12 members aayitollooo.....
> 
> Neerali postponed aayathukondu kooduthal screens sure aanu 
> 
> Sent from my vivo 1723 using Tapatalk


TVM - Sripadmanabha

----------


## MEGASTAR ROCKS

Waiting for the Adaaru trailer.....waiting for 5.30 pm........

----------


## Thevalliparamban

> New poster


Kidilan poster! Kidilan casting!

----------


## Thevalliparamban

Innu aanu aa divasam...!!

----------


## MEGASTAR ROCKS

Ellarum katta waiting aanu...

----------


## Jo

Kottayam railway stationte akathu mikka pillarsilum ithinte chriya hoardings kandu..better promotion than mammotty's recent ones

----------


## Jamesbond007

Innu People tv Artcafeyil oru trailor kandu..ini athaano official aayi varaan povunnath ?

----------


## Don David

> Kottayam railway stationte akathu mikka pillarsilum ithinte chriya hoardings kandu..better promotion than mammotty's recent ones


As of now ,they are well planned ....Promotions okke far far bettee than any other movie after TGF...

Todays Teaser will boost the whole 

Sent from my vivo 1723 using Tapatalk

----------


## perumal

#Megastar400  :Yahbuhuha:

----------


## Don David

> #Megastar400


Actually 400 aano or is it promoting as Megastar 400 !!

Sent from my vivo 1723 using Tapatalk

----------


## Mike



----------


## Mike

kidu poster  :Band: 






> New p
> ster

----------


## Aadu Thoma

Kure aaayi eee vazhikkokke vannittu... appo engaana.... vaikeettenthaaa paripaaadeees  :Bossman:  :Bossman:  :Bossman:  :Bossman:

----------


## Mike

oru report koode itittu poo manushyaa...

Ningal ithil work cheythirunno ???





> Kure aaayi eee vazhikkokke vannittu... appo engaana.... vaikeettenthaaa paripaaadeees

----------


## Mike

ithu vare vanna posters anu ithinte Trailer nu vendi kathirikkan ulla eka karanam....... katta waiting

----------


## KOBRA

> Innu People tv Artcafeyil oru trailor kandu..ini athaano official aayi varaan povunnath ?


Athu engane undayirunnu ?

----------


## Maryadaraman

FDFS  :Band:

----------


## Aadu Thoma

> oru report koode itittu poo manushyaa...
> 
> Ningal ithil work cheythirunno ???


aaavolam kaaathillee ... ini vevuolam kaakkam ....

----------


## Antonio

> Kottayam railway stationte akathu mikka pillarsilum ithinte chriya hoardings kandu..better promotion than mammotty's recent ones


Alappuzha railway station too...

----------


## Don David

> FDFS


Quote placa and theatre

Sent from my vivo 1723 using Tapatalk

----------


## perumal

> Actually 400 aano or is it promoting as Megastar 400 !!
> 
> Sent from my vivo 1723 using Tapatalk


Aavo!! @Inspector Balram @Manoj @yathra

----------


## abraham

> FDFS


Report vallathum kittiyal onnu pm cheythekk

----------


## Don David

6 More hours for the Derick Abraham  :Band: 

Sent from my vivo 1723 using Tapatalk

----------


## abraham



----------


## Don David

Kiduveee


> Report vallathum kittiyal onnu pm cheythekk


Sent from my vivo 1723 using Tapatalk

----------


## King Amal

Amboooo...  Silencer vecha gun..  Masss. 😎😎😎



>

----------


## aamadmi

Abraham aayittu aaraaa

----------


## Don David

Athalle suspense  :Vandivittu: 


> Abraham aayittu aaraaa


Sent from my vivo 1723 using Tapatalk

----------


## Santiago

Trailer expected vannillel theerunm ee avesham...




> Innu aanu aa divasam...!!

----------


## Don David

> Trailer expected vannillel theerunm ee avesham...


Morethan expected !!

Sent from my vivo 1723 using Tapatalk

----------


## arjunan



----------


## King Amal

Ah haaa..  😂😂



> Trailer expected vannillel theerunm ee avesham...

----------


## MEGASTAR ROCKS

*4 Hours to go....Derick Anna...minichekanneeeee*

----------


## AbhiMegastar

> Morethan expected !!
> 
> Sent from my vivo 1723 using Tapatalk


Add in FDFS List

Payyanur - Rajadhani

----------


## AbhiMegastar

Had a talk with the one who is doing opening titles, the movie has all the elements but he said an "emotional thriller". The genre reminds me VILLAIN  :Zipit:

----------


## Don David

Abrahaminte Sandhathikal FDFS List

1)  @perumal - Ekm Kavitha

2) @Cinema Freaken - Cherthala Kairali

3)  @yathra -Calicut Apsara

4) @Don David - Mangalore Big cinemas/ PVR

5) @abraham - Perinthalmanna Vismaya / Mannarkkad Agasthya

6) @DAVID007 - Calicut Apsara

7) @Abin thomas -Kottayam Anand/Abhilash

 :Cool:   @twist369 - Thalassery Liberty/Chithravani

9) @Akhil krishnan - Palakkad Priya

10)  @Louise Pothen -Mavelikkara Prathiba

11) @Jo -Pala Universal

12)  @Kannan Mahesh -Pala Universal

13)  @sajilK R -Kottayam Abhilash /Anand

14)  @The wrong one -Mukkam Abhilash

15)  @Iyyer The Great -TVM Sree Padhmanabha

16)  @Phantom 369 -TVM Sree Padhmanabha

17) @AbhiMegastar -Payyannur Rajadhani

Sent from my vivo 1723 using Tapatalk

Sent from my vivo 1723 using Tapatalk

----------


## King Amal

All set  😎

Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk

----------


## Oruvan1

> Had a talk with the one who is doing opening titles, the movie has all the elements but he said an "emotional thriller". The genre reminds me VILLAIN


Kauravar emotional thriller alle.. 
TGF emotional thriller alle
Nirnayam emotional thriller alle..

Nallathu maathram ormikkoo abhi.. 
Villaine marakkooo

 :Band:

----------


## Movie Lover

Villian athra mosham padam aayi thonniyila. There are many positives 




> Kauravar emotional thriller alle.. 
> TGF emotional thriller alle
> Nirnayam emotional thriller alle..
> 
> Nallathu maathram ormikkoo abhi.. 
> Villaine marakkooo

----------


## Tigerbasskool

> Had a talk with the one who is doing opening titles, the movie has all the elements but he said an "emotional thriller". The genre reminds me VILLAIN


villain polee ultra durantham ormipikillleee  :Mad:  

be positive  :Wink:

----------


## Oruvan1

> Villian athra mosham padam aayi thonniyila. There are many positives


KandittillA ithu vare..

Kaanaan thonippikkunna oru factorum ullathaayi thoniyilla apart from Mohanlal.

----------


## abraham



----------


## abraham



----------


## Akhil krishnan



----------


## Akhil krishnan



----------


## Mike

Trailer Launch enna sambhavam LULU mall polathe oru sthalathu vachathu nannay....

athvavasyam reach kittum....... 







>

----------


## GABBAR



----------


## Dasettan

Sent from my SM-G615F using Tapatalk

----------


## Kannadi

Release date nu maattamilla....
Abrahamum makkalum 16nu thanne.....


Sent from my SM-G610F using Tapatalk

----------


## Don David

2 more hours  :Band: 

Sent from my vivo 1723 using Tapatalk

----------


## Don David

> Trailer Launch enna sambhavam LULU mall polathe oru sthalathu vachathu nannay....
> 
> athvavasyam reach kittum.......


Yes multi booking okke onnu usharaavum ....

Sent from my vivo 1723 using Tapatalk

----------


## Thevalliparamban

100 minutes to go for Derick Abraham to enter in style !!

----------


## abraham



----------


## twist369

90 minutes more 😜

----------


## twist369

> Abraham aayittu aaraaa


Laalettan 😂😜

----------


## chandru

Neeraali maattiyallo.......

----------


## Don David

> Neeraali maattiyallo.......


Yes ....chanve for my story to postponed ...Nit confirmed officially

Sent from my vivo 1723 using Tapatalk

----------


## Don David

One more hour to go 

Sent from my vivo 1723 using Tapatalk

----------


## Dasettan

:Clap:  :Clap: 

Sent from my SM-G615F using Tapatalk

----------


## Kannadi

Aadya song kanichu thudangii

Sent from my SM-G610F using Tapatalk

----------


## Akhil krishnan



----------


## Akhil krishnan



----------


## abraham



----------


## abraham

https://m.facebook.com/story.php?sto...43279599662135

Trailer launch live

----------


## Oruvan1

Youtubil  5pminu vero ?

----------


## abraham

Tvm okke chila theateril trailer kanichu enn kandu

----------


## Don David

> Youtubil  5pminu vero ?


7 pm alley ...Mammookka Nomb thurannu vannittavum Function thudanguva

Sent from my vivo 1723 using Tapatalk

----------


## abraham



----------


## abraham



----------


## Oruvan1

> 7 pm alley ...Mammookka Nomb thurannu vannittavum Function thudanguva
> 
> Sent from my vivo 1723 using Tapatalk


Oh okay... cannot wait :Band:

----------


## King Amal

> Tvm okke chila theateril trailer kanichu enn kandu


Peyad

Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk

----------


## KulFy

> 


Ikka ethumbozhekkum aalukal iniyum koodum

----------


## Thevalliparamban

Open venue aayathu nannaayi.

----------


## KOBRA

> Peyad
> 
> Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk


Enganeundu ?

----------


## Kannadi

Live link undo

Sent from my SM-G610F using Tapatalk

----------


## Mike

fans page nte anu.........

https://www.facebook.com/Fansclubmam...8267665163328/





> Live link undo
> 
> Sent from my SM-G610F using Tapatalk

----------


## Akhil krishnan

10 Mins More

----------


## Kannadi

> fans page nte anu.........
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/Fansclubmam...8267665163328/


Thankssss

Sent from my SM-G610F using Tapatalk

----------


## Akhil krishnan

5 mins more

----------


## GABBAR



----------


## Akhil krishnan



----------


## Kannadi

Ente ponnooooo
Ejjathiiiiii

Sent from my SM-G610F using Tapatalk

----------


## Akhil krishnan

1 Min More

----------


## Mike

live evdelum indo ??

----------


## kandahassan

pthencode MT yil trailer ittu ............

----------


## Dasettan

> 


Kidilan😍

Sent from my SM-G615F using Tapatalk

----------


## Mike



----------


## Kannadi

Ethippol ikka padathinte relese poleyaayalloooo

Sent from my SM-G610F using Tapatalk

----------


## Mike

live official 

https://www.facebook.com/goodwillent...1296361246718/

----------


## Abin thomas

Trailor edit cheytha ah payyante name arkelum ormayundo

----------


## King Amal

Ready steady Po.. 😎

Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk

----------


## Iyyer The Great

> Ethippol ikka padathinte relese poleyaayalloooo
> 
> Sent from my SM-G610F using Tapatalk


7 manikku function alle paranje... YouTube il only after official launch

----------


## Akhil krishnan



----------


## Akhil krishnan



----------


## Raja Sha

You tubil innu thanne varille?

----------


## Akhil krishnan



----------


## Mike



----------


## Kannadi

Ethennaaa paripadiyaaaa

Sent from my SM-G610F using Tapatalk

----------


## Don David

> Ethennaaa paripadiyaaaa
> 
> Sent from my SM-G610F using Tapatalk


Ikka varattey ....Angerkk nomb tburakkanulla samayam kodukkoo....

Sent from my vivo 1723 using Tapatalk

----------


## Akhil krishnan

Trailer Launch Event Started

----------


## Mike

nombu thurakana time alle.. athokke kazhinju ethan waiti cheyuvayirikkum......





> Ethennaaa paripadiyaaaa
> 
> Sent from my SM-G610F using Tapatalk

----------


## Akhil krishnan



----------


## abraham

> 


അന്യായ സാധനം....

----------


## Akhil krishnan



----------


## kandahassan

kande kande trailer kande .......................................

----------


## Don David

:Band: 

Sent from my vivo 1723 using Tapatalk

----------


## The wrong one

:Band:  :Drum:  :Drum:  :Band: 

Sent from my SM-T231 using Tapatalk

----------


## David999

> kande kande trailer kande .......................................


Engane undu bhai

----------


## Raja Sha

Trailor reviews varatte...

----------


## Mike

adyam trailer varatte  :Roll: 

kandan chumma vachu keechiyathanu.......




> Trailor reviews varatte...

----------


## K K R

LIVE streaming in fb..

----------


## thumbikuttan

ikka ellarem post aakuvaanu ennu thonnunu...

----------


## The wrong one

Goodwill entertainments pagil live about 4k viewers👌

Sent from my SM-T231 using Tapatalk

----------


## thumbikuttan

> Goodwill entertainments pagil live about 4k viewers
> 
> Sent from my SM-T231 using Tapatalk


kuranju...3.6k aayii. nokkiyirunnu maduthukaanum aalukalku

----------


## The wrong one

But still ithrayam alkkar kaathirikkunnu...👌


> kuranju...3.6k aayii. nokkiyirunnu maduthukaanum aalukalku


Sent from my SM-T231 using Tapatalk

----------


## Mike

director kananillalo live il...........

----------


## Saathan



----------


## King Amal

Und.  Njn kandu.. 



> director kananillalo live il...........

----------


## K K R

Aa paatu idunnath onnu nirthikoode  :Doh:

----------


## King Amal

> director kananillalo live il...........


..

Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk

----------


## Akhil krishnan

> Aa paatu idunnath onnu nirthikoode


satyam..ketu ketu ipo paatu kaanapadam padichu..  :Doh:

----------


## thumbikuttan

> Aa paatu idunnath onnu nirthikoode


ittu veruppikuvaanu...koppu

----------


## K K R

> satyam..ketu ketu ipo paatu kaanapadam padichu..





> ittu veruppikuvaanu...koppu


Njan mute aaki. Ishtam aaya paatu ayrnnu. Ithippo veruppichu

----------


## Akhil krishnan

> Njan mute aaki. Ishtam aaya paatu ayrnnu. Ithippo veruppichu


same here...

----------


## thumbikuttan

> Njan mute aaki. Ishtam aaya paatu ayrnnu. Ithippo veruppichu


AAA veruppikal renjini vanno... avalde koppile olippeeru....

----------


## K K R

Wowowwwoww. Renjini Haridas. Ithine kaatum bhedham aa paatu ayrnnu  :Ennekollu:

----------


## Akhil krishnan

Renjini Haridas On Stage  :Drum:  :Drum:

----------


## Tribes

Renjini daridryam ohhhh

----------


## Mike

pattu mariyappo Renjini  :Doh:

----------


## thumbikuttan

> Renjini Haridas On Stage


avalde mudiku kuthipidichu stangente purakil kondoyi kettiyidu... ennitu aa paatu thanne idu

----------


## Akhil krishnan

> avalde mudiku kuthipidichu stangente purakil kondoyi kettiyidu... ennitu aa paatu thanne idu


kooduthal verupichhal ikka thanne aa punya pravirthi cheyum...

----------


## arjunan

head set ready aakivechu irrikkan thudangeetu kure aayi....  :Cheerleader:  :Nilavili:

----------


## thumbikuttan

> kooduthal verupichhal ikka thanne aa punya pravirthi cheyum...


enkil ikka varan vaikiyathinte dheshyam njan angu marakkum..

----------


## Don David

Ikka will reach within 10 minutes  :Vandivittu: 

Sent from my vivo 1723 using Tapatalk

----------


## thumbikuttan

poyiii live poyiii

----------


## Akhil krishnan

> enkil ikka varan vaikiyathinte dheshyam njan angu marakkum..


paranjilla apolekum live poyi..

----------


## abraham



----------


## thumbikuttan

Junior Megastar Shivettan is Watching  :Band:  :Band:  :Band:  :Band:

----------


## Don David

> paranjilla apolekum live poyi..


Live link onnu post cheyyu

Sent from my vivo 1723 using Tapatalk

----------


## Oruvan1

> paranjilla apolekum live poyi..


Adeniye ranjini pedipichuuu  :Laughing:

----------


## Don David

> Junior Megastar Shivettan is Watching


 :Band:  Shivetten mess

Sent from my vivo 1723 using Tapatalk

----------


## kandahassan

> Junior Megastar Shivettan is Watching


FK megastar  :Ho:

----------


## thumbikuttan

https://www.facebook.com/goodwillent...1238984/?t=202

----------


## thumbikuttan

> FK megastar


kali benda mwone Shivanikka Mess aanu.. nenta adress para

----------


## Akhil krishnan

> Live link onnu post cheyyu
> 
> Sent from my vivo 1723 using Tapatalk



https://www.facebook.com/goodwillent...1296361246718/

----------


## Kasrottaran

athenthanu Adeni onnum samsarikkathirunnath 🤔

Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk

----------


## kandahassan

my fan tarushi  :Icecream:

----------


## thumbikuttan

innenkilum joshi samsarikumo????

----------


## Akhil krishnan

> my fan tarushi


fk tarushi fans launched  :Wub:  :Icecream:

----------


## abraham

Shaji and haneef പാവം  മിണ്ടാപ്രാണികൾ

----------


## thumbikuttan

gopiku praanthayii

----------


## Mike

apo vanittu kanam.... kathirunu iftar time ayi..........

----------


## Akhil krishnan

dhey pinneymum a paatu

----------


## ShahSM

> Villian athra mosham padam aayi thonniyila. There are many positives


വില്ലൻ എനിക്ക് ഇഷ്ടമായിന്. കുറച്ച് over dramatic ആണെന്നേയുള്ളൂ!

Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk

----------


## jobsp90

Live fb streaming

https://www.facebook.com/goodwillent...1373701238984/

----------


## thumbikuttan

> dhey pinneymum a paatu


thoongi chathavane thalli kollunnu veendum

----------


## Don David

Idikatta waiting aanallo for trailer !!!

Sent from my vivo 1723 using Tapatalk

----------


## thumbikuttan

ikka entry  :Drum:

----------


## Don David

> ikka entry


 :Band: 

Sent from my vivo 1723 using Tapatalk

----------


## kandahassan

*ranjini with ranji*

----------


## kandahassan

*lelam 2*

----------


## kandahassan

ranjini haridas pant ittittilla ........

----------


## thumbikuttan

> ranjini haridas pant ittittilla ........


athanallo ipo ividethe main preshnam

----------


## K K R

Ikka enjoying his black coffee.

----------


## thumbikuttan

https://www.facebook.com/SouthLiveNe...618599/?t=1067

----------


## Akhil krishnan

4.5k Live Stream Viewers

----------


## Don David

Next song !!

Sent from my vivo 1723 using Tapatalk

----------


## kandahassan

randamathe song kollam ....

----------


## Don David

Next video song release on 18 th 

Sent from my vivo 1723 using Tapatalk

----------


## K K R

Ithu Charlie le paatu alle

----------


## Don David

> Ithu Charlie le paatu alle


 :Vandivittu: 

Sent from my vivo 1723 using Tapatalk

----------


## twist369

2um Gopi Sundar thanneyaanallo


> Ithu Charlie le paatu alle

----------


## thumbikuttan

Midhun manuel thomas on stage

----------


## Akhil krishnan

Sethu Massss... Blog Masss...  :Drum:  :Drum:  :Drum:

----------


## kandahassan



----------


## Raja Sha

> 


Udayppu....!!!
Vittu pokko

----------


## thumbikuttan

> 


kandan masssssss

----------


## Raja Sha

Vallathum nadakkunnundo avide

----------


## thumbikuttan

iKKA MEESHAPIRI.....  :Band:

----------


## Akhil krishnan

Trailer Launchhhh

----------


## Akhil krishnan

Mammokka Meeshapiri  :Drum:  :Drum:

----------


## Kasrottaran

as short as a teaser..anyway good one..bgm poli👌👌👌

Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk

----------


## jobsp90

> iKKA MEESHAPIRI.....


evide traileril?

----------


## thumbikuttan

https://youtu.be/1jhbgD4BGvM

----------


## jobsp90

Not so gud....ithilum bedham tgf aayirunnu bgm and teaser

----------


## thumbikuttan

> evide traileril?


alla livel avide irunnu pirichu

----------


## Don David

A short trailer.....Still you cant guess what the plot is ....stylish trailer  :Band: 

Sent from my vivo 1723 using Tapatalk

----------


## Kasrottaran

vandi vitto


> 


Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk

----------


## Akhil krishnan

Well Its More Like A Teaser..And That's Good..Anyways Good One..Keeping The Hype Low..

----------


## Malik

Pwoli item

----------


## Akhil krishnan



----------


## kandahassan

GIGA THUNDER  :Band:

----------


## mujthaba

Wataa bgm ufff

----------


## Dasettan

Kidilan item.. 😍

Sent from my SM-G615F using Tapatalk

----------


## abraham

അടിപ്പൻ item

----------


## abraham

കൊലകൊല്ലി പൊളിക്കാച്ചി സാധനം

----------


## King Amal

Ente annnaa..  Kola mass bgm.. 
Ivde hostelile home theatril ittu.. 
Piller okke vann aagoshathil..  
Kola mass teaser... 
Home theatril ittappo vere level bgm..

----------


## Iravikkuttan



----------


## abraham

ഇന്റെ പൊന്നോ രോമാഞ്ചം

----------


## Don David

Heard with the headset ...Bgm pwoli with kikkidu frames !!!!

Sent from my vivo 1723 using Tapatalk

----------


## twist369

Bgm mp3 link undo?

----------


## David999

Kidilol kidilam.. oru rakshem illa . Polichadukki

----------


## bilal john

Bgm njerippan

----------


## Karikamuri Shanmugan

Terror......

----------


## thecinemalover

very good ... stylish trailer

----------


## David999

Over expection vechirunna alkkare koode thripthi peduthunna trailer ..

----------


## Akhil krishnan

Big B , Puli Murugan , Kammara Sambhavam & Now Abrahaminte Santhathikal : BGM  :Urgreat:  :Namichu:  King Of Bgms Gopi Sundar  :Urgreat:  :Superman:  :Band:

----------


## Akhil krishnan



----------


## Akhil krishnan

Bgm starts here

----------


## Saathan

kidukki  :Ok:  trailer ennu parayan ullathu illa... oru teaser model anu... 
bgm peda anelum visuals nu match alla... 
padam oru different experience thanne ayirikkum... waiting...

----------


## Akhil krishnan



----------


## King Amal

Ejjathi frames..  
Experienced associate director turns to a director..  Well said..!!

----------


## twist369

ഡെറിക്ക്കിന്റെ ഇടത് കൈക്ക്* സ്വാധീനമില്ലായെന്ന് ഇത്ര പേർക്ക് മനസ്സിലായി??

ഡെറിക് കാറിന്റെ ഡോർ അടയ്ക്കുന്നത് വലതു കൈകൊണ്ട്...
സായിപ്പിനെ ഷൂട്ട് ചെയ്യുന്നതും വലത് കൈ കൊണ്ടാണ്.

----------


## jobsp90

> Big B , Puli Murugan , Kammara Sambhavam & Now Abrahaminte Santhathikal : BGM  King Of Bgms Gopi Sundar



yES  VERY TRUE!!!!!!!!!

----------


## ALEXI

Oru rakshem illa..polappan item..BGM maranaananthara mass

----------


## Cinemalover

Adaar  :Band:  :Clap: 



Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk

----------


## BangaloreaN

entharo entho !!!

----------


## Akhil krishnan

10k Youtube likes in Just 30 minutes #DerickAbraham begins his journey

----------


## Mike

kidukkachiyeiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii  :Band:   :Band:   :Band: 

uffffffffffff that BGM Mahnnnnnnnnnnnnnnn  :Band:  Gopi annan muthau..............

----------


## josemon17

BGM...kidukki

----------


## Kannan Mahesh

Ithu sakala pratheekshakkum appuram. Bgm recent better than the best. Big B Orma varunnu. Stylish than ever before I seen. Hats off adeni, Shaji  padoor, G. S, Mahesh Narayanan  and alby. Ith youth nte idayil Fire varivitharum. Ithu veruthe njan fanmade aayi paranjathalla. Ithupole oru takings we adutha kalath kandittilla. Joby nalla cash irakkiyennu thonnunnu. Oru terrific content und enna feel thannu. Ith oru trend setter aakum. My word, Don pl. Comment on this.

----------


## Richard

Thakarppan :Band:

----------


## jobsp90

> ithu sakala pratheekshakkum appuram. Bgm recent better than the best. Big b orma varunnu. Stylish than ever before i seen. Hats off adeni, shaji  padoor, g. S, mahesh narayanan  and alby. Ith youth nte idayil fire varivitharum. Ithu veruthe njan fanmade aayi paranjathalla. Ithupole oru takings we adutha kalath kandittilla. Joby nalla cash irakkiyennu thonnunnu. Oru terrific content und enna feel thannu. Ith oru trend setter aakum. My word, don pl. Comment on this.


gangster ingane alle making...athinte dop alby aanu

----------


## Keelezi Achu

Trailor pratheekshicha atrayum hype undaakiya atrayum pora..

----------


## Rajamaanikyam

Terrific...

----------


## Mike

Shaji annan onnum mindathe ernnittu Ijjathi Making capacity ulla alanu ennu parayilla......... whatever d outcome he gave us a hope at-least.........

----------


## David999

> gangster ingane alle making...athinte dop alby aanu


Edkku ingane okke paryunnthu nallatha .. kannu thattathirikkan sahayikkum 

Appo enganeya? Vere vishesham onum illalo .

----------


## Kannan Mahesh

Doninodu comment cheyyan paranjath njangalokke Allan old generation aayathukondanu.. Old  mam films kandittullavaranallo. Aarum thettidharikkalle. Ningalum kandittu kanum, pakshe annu Theatre kanda feel vereyanallo..

----------


## King Amal

Vitt kala macha. . Cheelu case.. 



> Edkku ingane okke paryunnthu nallatha .. kannu thattathirikkan sahayikkum 
> 
> Appo enganeya? Vere vishesham onum illalo .

----------


## Tigerbasskool

expect cheythee pole thannee...heavy mass with kidu BGM from gopi ...takings n frames kidikiyittu undu...
but mammootty ude face kanikamayirinnu avasanam ...action mood ullee padam thannee family keraan sadhyathaa kurevaa 
anyways TGF pole nalee intial kittum ennu urupu aayi

----------


## jobsp90

> Edkku ingane okke paryunnthu nallatha .. kannu thattathirikkan sahayikkum 
> 
> Appo enganeya? Vere vishesham onum illalo .


vISHESHAM NINGALKKU ALLE..... aLBY THANNE GANGSTERYUM ATHRE UDESHICHULLU

----------


## Tigerbasskool

*GOODWILL ENTERTAINMENTS*




*34K* views 51 minutes ago  :Clap: 

14K

570

----------


## mujthaba

Alby muthaan.. ikka confident aanallo

----------


## Young Mega Star

The King Will Rule Again... That Bgm...First day oke fansinu teater ilaki marikkan veronum venda.

----------


## Rajamaanikyam

Romanchification...

----------


## perumal

kidu..promising one  :Yeye:   :Yeye:

----------


## King Amal

Serial killing aano plot??  😋😋😍😍

----------


## Akhil krishnan



----------


## Abin thomas

Trailer pwoli.fdfs nerathe lock cheythatha athinu enik trailorinte avashyam onnumilla.Always my fav genre crime thriller.Kottayath ethengilum theatresil ithinte trailor kandathayi arkelum info kitiyal onnum parayane.athu undel athu kanan pokana.so plz inform.

----------


## Thevalliparamban

> Oru rakshem illa..polappan item..BGM maranaananthara mass


മരണാനന്തര മാസ്സ് !!  :Smile:

----------


## mujthaba

Serial killer oru pennanallo .. confuse cheyikan ayirikum ..
Prekshakark venda samayath derick aa level ilek ethum ennaan ikka paranjath .. athoru mass level ayirikum

----------


## kannan

Hmm ... good one

----------


## Tigerbasskool

ente ponnooo  :Namichu:

----------


## Mike

athyavasyam screens kittiya Nalla FD colecton engu porum......

Trailer with dat BGM kondu athurapikkam........

----------


## abraham

ഷാജീ അണ്ണനെ കണ്ടാ പറയോ ഇജ്ജാതി stylish ആയിട്ട് എടുക്കും എന്നൊക്കൊ...

----------


## Tigerbasskool

> athyavasyam screens kittiya Nalla FD colecton engu porum......
> 
> Trailer with dat BGM kondu athurapikkam........


mammootty ude face kanikunne oru teaser koodee irekiiyaaal nannayiirnnu with heavy BGM

----------


## abraham

Gopi annan..🔥🔥🔥

----------


## Tigerbasskool

> ഷാജീ അണ്ണനെ കണ്ടാ പറയോ ഇജ്ജാതി stylish ആയിട്ട് എടുക്കും എന്നൊക്കൊ...


haneef adeni yude oru kai koodee undu ithil..TGF le frames kandillee...ithilum athe polee thanne undu ...adeni machaaaan aaanu

----------


## abraham

Youtube hanged

----------


## Oruvan1

> haneef adeni yude oru kai koodee undu ithil..TGF le frames kandillee...ithilum athe polee thanne undu ...adeni machaaaan aaanu


Onnu maatti chindhichu nokkuuu....

----------


## vickyfire

Trailor kandit GANGSTER ormma varunnu...

----------


## Cinemalover

Tgf kazhinju mattoru personal fav aakan pokunna Ikka film aayirikkum ❤

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk

----------


## Raja Sha

World class BGM!!!
Heavy stylish!!!

Athukondu thanne TGF level vijayam pratheekshikkaam..
Athinappuram pokan itharam filmsinu kazhiyarilla enna charithrathe  ithu marikadakkatte..!!

----------


## Kannan Mahesh

Dop oralalle, athayirikkum ☺☺

----------


## kandahassan



----------


## abraham

Alby antony, the man who loves shadows than the light

----------


## kandahassan



----------


## bilal john

> Trailor kandit GANGSTER ormma varunnu...


Vingy fire chettanu angane palathum orma varum

----------


## kandahassan



----------


## abraham

Lulu malil trailer kanichappol ejjadhi atmosphere.. chekkanmar thakarthu..

----------


## abraham

Car number - BC 1821
ബൈബിളിൽ അബ്രഹാമിന്റെ മരണം രേഖപ്പെടുത്തിയിരിക്കുന്നത് - BC 1821..

----------


## abraham



----------


## Mike

interesting............





> Car number - BC 1821
> ബൈബിളിൽ അബ്രഹാമിന്റെ മരണം രേഖപ്പെടുത്തിയിരിക്കുന്നത് - BC 1821..

----------


## Mike

live full kanan patiyilla.........

full video evdelum kitiyal pls post here.......

----------


## twist369

> Serial killer oru pennanallo .. confuse cheyikan ayirikum ..
> Prekshakark venda samayath derick aa level ilek ethum ennaan ikka paranjath .. athoru mass level ayirikum


Tharushi aavumo 😜

----------


## Louise Pothen

> haneef adeni yude oru kai koodee undu ithil..TGF le frames kandillee...ithilum athe polee thanne undu ...adeni machaaaan aaanu


Ningalk shajiyettane pati valya pidi onnum illenn thonnunn!!

----------


## Akhil krishnan

> Tharushi aavumo 



 kanditu kaniha aanennu thonunu...

----------


## Kannan Mahesh

> Car number - BC 1821
> ബൈബിളിൽ അബ്രഹാമിന്റെ മരണം രേഖപ്പെടുത്തിയിരിക്കുന്നത് - BC 1821..


 terrific  finding, hats off

----------


## Abin thomas

> haneef adeni yude oru kai koodee undu ithil..TGF le frames kandillee...ithilum athe polee thanne undu ...adeni machaaaan aaanu


Ah best tgfilum shaji annan undarunnu.ningalk ale vendathra parijayam illennu thonnunu.

----------


## twist369

Hype Keri ippo pediyaanu..padachone ithoru minimum abv avg engilum aavane..

----------


## Abin thomas

Padathil ithu polulla stylish scenes mathramalla nalla oru storylinum und.athu first song nd the title of the film kandal ariyam.

----------


## pnikhil007

> Trailor kandit GANGSTER ormma varunnu...


Ninte aagraham alle athu...

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk

----------


## Kannan Mahesh

> terrific  finding, hats off


 seems to be a nail biting thriller

----------


## Abin thomas

> Hype Keri ippo pediyaanu..padachone ithoru minimum abv avg engilum aavane..


Ellam nannayi varatte.

----------


## Abin thomas

> Ninte aagraham alle athu...
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


Gangster frames oke kidu allarunno.athu orma vannengil athu ah level vannu ennall.its a compliment.pinne story line gangster pole koothara allenu 100% urap.

----------


## Kannadi

Hrudayathil sookshikkan eadutha aala trafic eanna kidu padam namukku thannathu
So
Unwanted comparison ozhivaakku

Sent from my SM-G610F using Tapatalk

----------


## Kannadi

Anson paul and kamuki chernnanennu thonnu crime full cheyyunnathu

Sent from my SM-G610F using Tapatalk

----------


## shameenls

അന്യായം പൊളപ്പൻ കിക്കിടു രോമാഞ്ചിഫിക്കേഷൻ ട്രൈലെർ. ഒരു രക്ഷയും ഇല്ല. ബിജിഎം എന്റെ പൊന്നോ ആ ഹനീഫ് അതേനി എന്ന് എഴുതി കാണിക്കുന്നിടം മുതൽ 😘😘😘. ഇത് tgf നു മുകളിൽ നിക്കും എന്ന് തോന്നുന്നു  മേക്കിങ് . നിപ്പ മഴ ഫുട്ബോൾ ഇത് മൂന്നും കൂടെ ഇല്ലായിരുന്നു എങ്കിൽ ഇത് തകർത്തേനെ. 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk

----------


## shameenls

ട്രൈലെർ കിടുക്കി

----------


## yathra

Trailer  :Good:  bgm  :Yeye:  :Yeye:

----------


## jackpot raja

'Vettayadu Vilayadu' level ethumo??

----------


## twist369

For BGM



https://www.onlinevideoconverter.com...h7j9e4j9h7i8d3

----------


## yathra

Story report onum venda makkale dairyam ayi ticket edutholu 16 nu . Fdfs thanne kanooo. :Band:  :Band:  :Band:

----------


## firecrown

ee BigB style bgms, slow motions onnum ithuvare outdated aayille....2007il thudangiyathanu  :Doh:

----------


## twist369

Eeshwara.. villanil vishalum hansikayaum cheytha poleyo


> Anson paul and kamuki chernnanennu thonnu crime full cheyyunnathu
> 
> Sent from my SM-G610F using Tapatalk

----------


## firecrown

watch some hollywood crime thriller trailers like this....ithu pole okke cut cheyyallo ivanmarkku  :Doh:

----------


## abraham

സത്യം

----------


## jithin0471

.................

----------


## abraham

> ee BigB style bgms, slow motions onnum ithuvare outdated aayille....2007il thudangiyathanu


 മുണ്ട് മടക്കികുത്തലും മീശപിരിയും ആണെങ്കിൽ വേറെ ലെവൽ ആയേനെ..

----------


## Abin thomas

.....................

----------


## Antonio

Trailer Kollaam
Reminds Gangster actually
That car door closing shot n just before that...

----------


## abraham

ലുലുവിൽ trailer കാണിച്ചപ്പോൾ... https://m.facebook.com/groups/156419...05916092809646

----------


## jithin0471

> Trailer Kollaam
> Reminds Gangster actually
> That car door closing shot n just before that...


alby aanu dop
alby ikkayku bhayankara ishtam ulla aalaanu, talented aayitulla aalkare spot cheyan ikka kazhinjite ullu..
they just need right direction to guide..illel cheruthaaytu onnu paali pokum..haneefinum albykum this time oru kidilol kiidlam guide und shaji padoor

----------


## Tigerbasskool

> Ningalk shajiyettane pati valya pidi onnum illenn thonnunn!!


enthaylum padam varette ennittu nokaaam arudee kai anennu ...enthaylum shaji padoor joshy ude assistent director ayirenelloo mosham aavaan vazhi illaa

----------


## perumal

> watch some hollywood crime thriller trailers like this....ithu pole okke cut cheyyallo ivanmarkku


Padathinte genre nokiyat comment cheitha pore.. pinne Hollywood level varanum pokunila!! Ee type trailer nu ee type suspence mystery pratheekshikum...ath abrahamil ilenkilo??

----------


## Bilalikka Rules

Trailer alla actually teaser pole aanu thonniyath...maiking n bgm ayirikum highlight ennurappikam....gopi polichu

----------


## Don David

Ivide iniyum Fdfs lock cheyyathavar please quote me .....Initial guaranteed ......!!!

Sent from my vivo 1723 using Tapatalk

----------


## Kannadi

Cinemayepattyulla ikkayude speech video undo

Sent from my SM-G610F using Tapatalk

----------


## David999

> Ivide iniyum Fdfs lock cheyyathavar please quote me .....Initial guaranteed ......!!!
> 
> Sent from my vivo 1723 using Tapatalk


Bangalore same day release undo ?

----------


## Oruvan1

Kidilooookidilannn

gopi sundar - no words... top notch work. 
Theateril full housil kaanumbo ammoooo  :Band: 

introyil ulla bgm oru horror feel pole.. super aaayittund..

100% satisfied with the teaser

----------


## Mike

https://www.facebook.com/SouthLiveNe...0798741618599/

30 mnts muthal kanam........

unlike previous movies, he talk bit more about this one... seems confident ........




> Cinemayepattyulla ikkayude speech video undo
> 
> Sent from my SM-G610F using Tapatalk

----------


## moovybuf

Parade of slow.motion aavathirikatte...

----------


## Don David

> Bangalore same day release undo ?


Yes !!!

Sent from my vivo 1723 using Tapatalk

----------


## Don David

> Parade of slow.motion aavathirikatte...


Yes ....but i believe this will be much more above than TGF With making style and also story wise ...

Sent from my vivo 1723 using Tapatalk

----------


## firecrown

> Padathinte genre nokiyat comment cheitha pore.. pinne Hollywood level varanum pokunila!! Ee type trailer nu ee type suspence mystery pratheekshikum...ath abrahamil ilenkilo??


genre is almost the same....ithu oru investigative thriller thanne aanu.

paranju vannathu trailer ennu okke parayumbol they should at least show some performance moments....ithu chumma kure framesum bgm-um mathram.

----------


## moovybuf

> genre is almost the same....ithu oru investigative thriller thanne aanu.
> 
> paranju vannathu trailer ennu okke parayumbol they should at least show some performance moments....ithu chumma kure framesum bgm-um mathram.


Agree..cannot call this a trailer...more like a PowerPoint presentation of some dark frames...

----------


## Iyyer The Great

> genre is almost the same....ithu oru investigative thriller thanne aanu.
> 
> paranju vannathu trailer ennu okke parayumbol they should at least show some performance moments....ithu chumma kure framesum bgm-um mathram.


What if the makers are very much concerned about not revealing any clue about storyline and characters? Ikka said in his speech that even he thought that the trailer could have been longer but Shaji wanted to reserve everything for the big screen..

Anyway, the purpose of trailer is to generate interest among viewers and going by the response in social media, they have completely succeeded in that..People who watch it in the early stages ( fans and youth) are impressed and will come out in big numbers in the opening weekend..If the wom is good others will follow. Pinne mattu promos aayi songs okke undallo..

----------


## Don David

> Agree..cannot call this a trailer...more like a PowerPoint presentation of some dark frames...


Agree ,it cant be called as a trailer but the frames and the bgm is more than enough to attract the youth hence to get hyped ...

Sent from my vivo 1723 using Tapatalk

----------


## Louise Pothen

> Kidilooookidilannn
> 
> gopi sundar - no words... top notch work. 
> Theateril full housil kaanumbo ammoooo 
> 
> introyil ulla bgm oru horror feel pole.. super aaayittund..
> 
> 100% satisfied with the teaser


Sathyam trailer thudmagumpa Ula scene and BGM Kandu chechi choichu horror film aanonn

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6000 using Tapatalk

----------


## firecrown

> What if the makers are very much concerned about not revealing any clue about storyline and characters? Ikka said in his speech that even he thought that the trailer could have been longer but Shaji wanted to reserve everything for the big screen..
> 
> Anyway, the purpose of trailer is to generate interest among viewers and going by the response in social media, they have succeeded completely in that..People who watch it in the early stages ( fans and youth) are impressed and will come out in big numbers in the opening weekend..If the wom is good others will follow. Pinne mattu promos aayi songs okke undallo..


only in kerala...in no other language i have seen so much concern...ingane bgm mathramulla ethenkilum hollywood trailers undo?

----------


## Iyyer The Great

> only in kerala...in no other language i have seen so much concern...ingane bgm mathramulla ethenkilum hollywood trailers undo?


Hindi padangal okke trailer kandaal thanne ethaandu full storyline manasilaavum...3 min plus duration ulla trailers..You feel the difference while you compare the pre release promos of Drishyam in Malayalam and other languages...Hindi trailer kandaal last scene ozhike ellaam manasilaavunna pole aanu..

Personally I prefer this..And frankly I'm able to see a Mammokka movie with absolutely no idea about what's in store.. That's exciting..

Fans allaathavarkku aanenkilum there are enough factors to arouse their curiosity..So it will open big..

----------


## Don David

> only in kerala...in no other language i have seen so much concern...ingane bgm mathramulla ethenkilum hollywood trailers undo?


Keralakkarude trend anusarichalle trailer irakkiyitt karyamolloo.....Avenger pole 2 to 3 minutes cut vechitt endhu kittanaa....Even oru cigrette valoch vannath varr trend ....eye onnu kannadachu thurannappo trend ...ingane ulla keralathil idhokke dharalam aanu .....Baakki okke big screenil kanoo.....Chumma oronnu parangh negative adikkathe be positive ....

Ippo kanda frames endhayalum nannayittundalloo...cinemayil idhupole nalla frames undel kaanan nalla bangiyundaavum athilekk mikacha kadhasaaravum crispy editingum moody bgm okke cherumpol ellam sheriyaavum....Biriyani ari vellathilitt thilapichaal Biriyani aavillalloo....Ingredients okke pakathinittalalle avooo....

Aashan onnu kshami

Sent from my vivo 1723 using Tapatalk

----------


## firecrown

> Hindi padangal okke trailer kandaal thanne ethaandu full storyline manasilaavum...3 min plus duration ulla trailers..You feel the difference while you compare the pre release promos of Drishyam in Malayalam and other languages...Hindi trailer kandaal last scene ozhike ellaam manasilaavunna pole aanu..
> 
> Personally I prefer this..And frankly I'm able to see a Mammokka movie with absolutely no idea about what's in store.. That's exciting..
> 
> Fans allaathavarkku aanenkilum there are enough factors to arouse their curiosity..So it will open big..


i am sure you can show more than just frames and bgm without revealing the storyline....trailer edit cheyyunna aalude kazhivu pole irikkum....i feel that AS pole oru big film deserved a better trailer than this.

----------


## firecrown

> Keralakkarude trend anusarichalle trailer irakkiyitt karyamolloo.....Avenger pole 2 to 3 minutes cut vechitt endhu kittanaa....Even oru cigrette valoch vannath varr trend ....eye onnu kannadachu thurannappo trend ...ingane ulla keralathil idhokke dharalam aanu .....Baakki okke big screenil kanoo.....Chumma oronnu parangh negative adikkathe be positive ....
> 
> Ippo kanda frames endhayalum nannayittundalloo...cinemayil idhupole nalla frames undel kaanan nalla bangiyundaavum athilekk mikacha kadhasaaravum crispy editingum moody bgm okke cherumpol ellam sheriyaavum....Biriyani ari vellathilitt thilapichaal Biriyani aavillalloo....Ingredients okke pakathinittalalle avooo....
> 
> Aashan onnu kshami
> 
> Sent from my vivo 1723 using Tapatalk


yeah....keralakkarkku ithrayokke koduthal mathi ennayirikkum

----------


## Iyyer The Great

> i am sure you can show more than just frames and bgm without revealing the storyline....trailer edit cheyyunna aalude kazhivu pole irikkum....i feel that AS pole oru big film deserved a better trailer than this.


Hmm..Okay..

As Don said, ivide kooduthal effective aayathu okke ithupole ulla short promos aanu..tgf had only a small teaser and so did kasaba...Both had very good opening numbers..So they might have thought this is the best way to go

----------


## sudeepdayal

> yeah....keralakkarkku ithrayokke koduthal mathi ennayirikkum


Malayalikal alle .. Kurach IQ level koodi poyi.. traileril kooduthal kaanicha cinema kaanathe thanne karyangal manassilaakum.. Athu konda.. Aliyan prasnamaakkanda.. Ivide kaanathath aliyan oru 10 days koodi wait chey.. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## sudeepdayal

Traileril except BGM vere onnum reveal cheythilla.. Ikkayude face polum.. But Ikkayude oru minute presence mathi oru good techniciante workinu excitement undaakkan.. So waiting for the movie.. Last vanna best trailer for a Mammootty movie was for Street Lights.. Polappan aayirunnu..


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Phantom 369

> #Megastar400


#Megastar399

----------


## Phantom 369

> Actually 400 aano or is it promoting as Megastar 400 !!
> 
> Sent from my vivo 1723 using Tapatalk


Actually it's 399

----------


## KulFy

kurachu films festivalsil play cheytha sthithikku 399 will be peranbu...appo ithu 400

----------


## abraham

#1 On trending india

----------


## abraham

#40 On trending gcc

----------


## David999

YouTube trending #1. Adipoli

----------


## sethuramaiyer

Onnum reveal cheythilrllo. Serial killing pole entho thonunnu.. all hopes on shaji padoor, hope he had used all his experience good enough to provide a well made thriller.

----------


## K K R

I personally feel(enne kollaan veraruth aarum) ..2007 nu shesham there has been multiple attempts to make an Ikka film like BIG B or make Ikka ilike Bilal again .Athinte oru extension ithilum feel cheythu. There is nothing wrong in that but still..something new aakum ennu karuthi ee padam. Hope that the film will rise above all this.  :Yes:  .. 

Nalla oru tech crew aanu padathinte. Alby is a genius. Gangster ile frames okke ippolum ormayil und.  :Love:  ..and Editing by Mahesh Narayanan(Director of Take Off) .. Nalla oru padam prateekshikunnu. Something more than swag with killer bgm :)

----------


## KulFy

> I personally feel(enne kollaan veraruth aarum) ..2007 nu shesham there has been multiple attempts to make and Ikka film like BIG B or make Ikka ilike Bilal again be like BIG B. Athinte oru extension ithilum feel cheythu. There is nothing wrong in that but still..something new aakum ennu karuthi ee padam. Hope that the film will rise above all this.  .. 
> 
> Nalla oru tech crew aanu padathinte. Alby is a genius. Gangster ile frames okke ippolum ormayil und.  ..and Editing by Mahesh Narayanan(Director of Take Off) .. Nalla oru padam prateekshikunnu. Something more than swag with killer bgm :)


mammookka thanne audio launchil paranju ithrayenkilum kaanikkan bhayankara madi aayirunnu directorkku ennu...arinjathu sheriyanenkil nalla emotional content undu padathil with some swag....teaser nalla variety item aanu...ikkaye kaanichilla ennula parathi teaseril maarum

----------


## K K R

> mammookka thanne audio launchil paranju ithrayenkilum kaanikkan bhayankara madi aayirunnu directorkku ennu..*.arinjathu sheriyanenkil nalla emotional content undu padathil with some swag*....teaser nalla variety item aanu...ikkaye kaanichilla ennula parathi teaseril maarum


Enkil thakarkkum. No doubts  :Clap:  .. Emotional content is ikka's playground ..  :Yes:

----------


## ikka

Trailer Superb!!! "Who are u??" -- Answered!!!!  :Band:   :Band:

----------


## Antonio

Direction high voltage pole thonnunnu..
Narration nalla fast n engaging aayal polikkum..

----------


## Viru

New generation making aanen thonunu trailer kandite just like TGF

Dialoguesnekal makers important kodukkunath frames and loud bgm's ne aane

Mystery aane sambhavam enkil serial killing or ath pole kure kanditulla items aakthe irunnal kollam

----------


## abraham

Trailer avumbol kurachkoodi okke enthenkilum content ulpedathanamayirunnu enn enikkum agrahamundayirunnu.. Pakshe shajikk nirbandhamundayirunnu onnum purath vidaruth enn... 
Mammookka @trailer launching

----------


## Deepu k

Trailor kollam .ithile shotukal johniewaker, gangster, memories ee padangale ormippikkunnu.

----------


## perumal

Trailer launch video  :Drum: 

https://youtu.be/SfqRuFX4TwM

----------


## Mike

TGF edutha manushyana... Stage il onum paranjilla..... Shaji annanum same.. Avasanam Joby vannu nthelum parayipichu.....

Randum ore polathe teams... eduthu vachekkana frames kandal ee pathari nikana teams anu ennu parayilla....




> Trailer launch video 
> 
> https://youtu.be/SfqRuFX4TwM

----------


## gldnstar

Trailer  :Drum:  :Drum:  :Drum:  :Drum: 

BGM   :Drum:  :Drum:  :Drum:  :Drum:  (repeat mod)

Shaji, Gopi, Alby, Mahesh Narayan  :Clap:   :Clap:   :Clap:   :Clap:   :Clap:

----------


## twist369

> TGF edutha manushyana... Stage il onum paranjilla..... Shaji annanum same.. Avasanam Joby vannu nthelum parayipichu.....
> 
> Randum ore polathe teams... eduthu vachekkana frames kandal ee pathari nikana teams anu ennu parayilla....


Makkukka padathil undo?

----------


## Kattippalli Pappan

EE Moviekku Kurachu pradeeksha undayirunnu.
Trailer kandappol athum poyi..

----------


## Mike

undennu thonnanu..... Trailer launch il indarnnu angeru...




> Makkukka padathil undo?

----------


## wayanadan

നിപ യെ പേടിച്ച് നിരാളി മുങ്ങി

----------


## wayanadan

കിടു ട്രെലർ

----------


## Tigerbasskool



----------


## Tigerbasskool



----------


## Tigerbasskool



----------


## Tigerbasskool

*Abrahaminte Santhathikal Official Trailer | Mammootty | Anson Paul | Shaji Padoor | Haneef Adeni*

[COLOR=var(--yt-metadata-color)]547,431 views[/COLOR]



42K
2K
SHARE

----------


## abraham



----------


## abraham



----------


## Iyyer The Great

> I personally feel(enne kollaan veraruth aarum) ..2007 nu shesham there has been multiple attempts to make an Ikka film like BIG B or make Ikka ilike Bilal again .Athinte oru extension ithilum feel cheythu. There is nothing wrong in that but still..something new aakum ennu karuthi ee padam. Hope that the film will rise above all this.  .. 
> 
> Nalla oru tech crew aanu padathinte. Alby is a genius. Gangster ile frames okke ippolum ormayil und.  ..and Editing by Mahesh Narayanan(Director of Take Off) .. Nalla oru padam prateekshikunnu. Something more than swag with killer bgm :)


Athethokke aanu aa padangal? 
Stylish character and slow motion vannaal similar to Bilal aavumo..  :Thinking: 
.aa characterinte mannersims, dialogue delivery etc onnum vere onnilum kanditilla...

----------


## Kattippalli Pappan

Ithu poleyulla moviesnu families kayarumo?

----------


## Malik

> Athethokke aanu aa padangal? 
> Stylish character and slow motion vannaal similar to Bilal aavumo.. 
> .aa characterinte mannersims, dialogue delivery etc onnum vere onnilum kanditilla...


Stylish aakkan nokkunnu ennakum uddeshichathu.Big B ku shesham angane vanna 2 padangal Gangster & Tgf aanu.Gangster onnumakathe poyi,Tgf aa style and making kondu rakshapettu.Ithil content nannayi undel no pblm

----------


## emirates

Fb

Sent from my X9009 using Tapatalk

----------


## Iyyer The Great

> Stylish aakkan nokkunnu ennakum uddeshichathu.Big B ku shesham angane vanna 2 padangal Gangster & Tgf aanu.Gangster onnumakathe poyi,Tgf aa style and making kondu rakshapettu.Ithil content nannayi undel no pblm


Gangster bhayanka dry aayipoyi... technical merit allathe onnumilla...TGF making and main plot vechu thanne keripoyi..athilum content ithil undaavum ennaanu pratheeksha

----------


## David999

> Ithu poleyulla moviesnu families kayarumo?


10 divasam koode wait cheythal ariyamallo

----------


## David999

> *Abrahaminte Santhathikal Official Trailer | Mammootty | Anson Paul | Shaji Padoor | Haneef Adeni*
> 
> [COLOR=var(--yt-metadata-color)]547,431 views[/COLOR]
> 
> 
> 
> 42K
> 2K
> SHARE


Reaching towards 600k views

----------


## David999

> Stylish aakkan nokkunnu ennakum uddeshichathu.Big B ku shesham angane vanna 2 padangal Gangster & Tgf aanu.Gangster onnumakathe poyi,Tgf aa style and making kondu rakshapettu.Ithil content nannayi undel no pblm


Stylish padangalum varatte. Prekshkarkku ella generlum ulla padangal kodukkan mammokkakku sadhikatte..

----------


## David999

> 


This is nice

----------


## Abin thomas

Censoring on Monday

----------


## verutheorumanushyan

Trailer ishtapettilla..Pakshe athil oru karyavum illa... ee padathinu athillaathe thanne avashyathinu visibilityundu.
Padam kollaamenkil mathiyayirunnu. Kurachu naal aayi oru kidilam Mammootty padam kandittu.  :Rolleyes:  :Rolleyes: 

BGM kollaam. Aa rap eduthu kalanjirunnenkil ugran aayene

----------


## Aromal1095

Chumma ippozhee negative adikkan thudangii kuachuper ...  :Dry:    Think Positive ... ellam nallapole nadakkum ....  :Yo:

----------


## Kannadi

Asianet newsil eppol abrahamintr sanththikal news😍😍😍

Sent from my SM-G610F using Tapatalk

----------


## Mike



----------


## Antonio

BGM superb...
Gopi Annan Alle...

----------


## Phantom 369

അബ്രഹാം ട്രെയ്ലറിൽ മിസ്സ്* ചെയ്ത 2 കാര്യങ്ങൾ:

1. മമ്മൂക്കയുടെ Face 
2. MEGASTAR MAMMOOTTY എന്ന ടൈറ്റിൽ കാർഡ്

----------


## twist369

Trailer relaease aayittum ..
Innu Thread shokam aanallo ellarm evda poyi..??🤐

----------


## Mike

gopi annan ithil ninnum chirandiyathanaa........... :Nea: 

nway inspired or churandal anelum BGM kidukkan ingere kazhinje malayalathil vere aal ullu.......

----------


## Rajamaanikyam

Innu updates onnum illallo?

----------


## abraham

Trailer
#1 on trending
780 K views
50 K likes

----------


## abraham

കാലിക്കറ്റ് ആളുകൾ ഒക്കെ ടൗണിൽ ഇറങ്ങി തുടങ്ങി..ഇനി ഒരു വില്ലൻ എന്ന് പറയാവുന്നത് worldcup ആൺ..

----------


## Oruvan1

> Trailer relaease aayittum ..
> Innu Thread shokam aanallo ellarm evda poyi..??蘿


Innalathe aarmaaadham kaaranam tired aavum.

----------


## yathra

:Band:  :Band:  :Band:  :Band:  :Band:  clt okke pazha pole ayi varunnu  theateril okke alund innale muthal

----------


## moovybuf

> കാലിക്കറ്റ് ആളുകൾ ഒക്കെ ടൗണിൽ ഇറങ്ങി തുടങ്ങി..ഇനി ഒരു വില്ലൻ എന്ന് പറയാവുന്നത് worldcup ആൺ..


World cup മാറ്റാൻ കുറച്ചു ബുദ്ധിമുട്ടുണ്ട്.  :Very Happy:

----------


## David999

> Censoring on Monday


Monday sensoring kazhinju oru 2-3 day munpu reservation thudangiyal Adipoli ayirikkum

----------


## David999

Trailer
#1 on trending
835 K views
50 K likes

----------


## Louise Pothen

.

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6000 using Tapatalk

----------


## Kannan Mahesh

Come  on, what are you doing now. Usharakoo. Thread weak aayallo. What happened

----------


## Antonio

Nipah controlled ennu 11th ode government mikkavarum declare cheyyum...

----------


## Ilayathalapathi

Innale night adoor hospitalil oralk nipah undennu confirm cheythennu oru whatsap msg vannu..true aano ennariyilla..

----------


## Iyyer The Great

> Innale night adoor hospitalil oralk nipah undennu confirm cheythennu oru whatsap msg vannu..true aano ennariyilla..


Athu fake aanu  :Yes: 

https://timesofindia.indiatimes.com/...w/64499364.cms

----------


## Louise Pothen

8 More Days  :Yeye:  :Yeye: 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6000 using Tapatalk

----------


## Antonio

> Innale night adoor hospitalil oralk nipah undennu confirm cheythennu oru whatsap msg vannu..true aano ennariyilla..


Adoor Alappuzha both are fake news..
No news case detected in second wave ..
It means the virus is under control now n no chance to cause an outbreak again...
Government Wil declare officially soon
Allelum FB  n WhatsApp il enna und Sathyam??

----------


## Sree Tcr

Fdfs from Thrissur - Kairali...

----------


## King Amal

#1 continues..

----------


## abraham



----------


## abraham

മമ്മൂട്ടി ഫാന്*സ് ആന്*ഡ് വെൽഫെയര് അസോസിയേഷൻ ഇന്റര്*നാഷണൽ പൊന്നാനി താലൂക്ക് കമ്മിറ്റി

"അബ്രഹാമിന്റെ സന്തതികൾ" സ്പെഷ്യല്* ഫാന്*സ് ഷോ

ജൂണ് 16 ന്

പൊന്നാനി അലങ്കാര് തിയേറ്ററിൽTICKETS CONTACT...
7736549813
8943470068
9847796349
9847280772

----------


## Ilayathalapathi



----------


## Ilayathalapathi

👍👍👍👍👍👍👍👍👍👍

----------


## Kannan Mahesh

Nammude thread my enthu Patti. This is ridiculous.

----------


## Kannan Mahesh

My erratum  nu

----------


## Kannan Mahesh

Palatial hoarding  and posters aayi.

----------


## Kannan Mahesh

Palayil hoarding and posters aayi

----------


## yathra

My story release postpone chaithu

----------


## maryland

> Fdfs from Thrissur - Kairali...


 :Clap:  :Clap:  :Clap:

----------


## Don David

Abrahaminte Sandhathikal FDFS List

1)   @perumal - Ekm Kavitha

2)  @Cinema Freaken - Cherthala Kairali

3)   @yathra -Calicut Apsara

4)  @Don David - Mangalore Big cinemas/ PVR

5)  @abraham - Perinthalmanna Vismaya / Mannarkkad Agasthya

6)  @DAVID007 - Calicut Apsara

7)  @Abin thomas -Kottayam Anand/Abhilash

 :Cool:    @twist369 - Thalassery Liberty/Chithravani

9)  @Akhil krishnan - Palakkad Priya

10)   @Louise Pothen -Mavelikkara Prathiba

11) @Jo -Pala Universal

12)   @Kannan Mahesh -Pala Universal

13)   @sajilK R -Kottayam Abhilash /Anand

14)   @The wrong one -Mukkam Abhilash

15)  @Iyyer The Great -TVM Sree Padhmanabha

16)   @Phantom 369 -TVM Sree Padhmanabha

17)  @AbhiMegastar -Payyannur Rajadhani

1 :Cool:    @Sree Tcr -Thrissur Kairali

19) @Kaliyarmadam Giri -Iringhalakkudi Chempakassery

Sent from my vivo 1723 using Tapatalk

----------


## Don David

> Abrahaminte Sandhathikal FDFS List
> 
> 1)  @perumal - Ekm Kavitha
> 
> 2) @Cinema Freaken - Cherthala Kairali
> 
> 3)  @yathra -Calicut Apsara
> 
> 4) @Don David - Mangalore Big cinemas/ PVR
> ...


Iniyum FDFS list il cheraanullavar pleaaw post ....

Sent from my vivo 1723 using Tapatalk

----------


## abraham

1 M views

----------


## abraham



----------


## abraham

#1 on trending 
927 k views
https://youtu.be/1jhbgD4BGvM

----------


## Kaliyarmadam Giri

FDFS from Irinjalakuda Chemakassery

----------


## maryland

> FDFS from Irinjalakuda Chemakassery


 :Band:  :Clap:  :Band:

----------


## abraham

D E R I K    A B R A H A M

----------


## Tigerbasskool

*Is Mammootty a cop seeking revenge in Abrahaminte Santhathikal?*Be it a trailer or a movie, most makers bank on Mammootty’s entry shot to get audience hooked to a film. Looks like the makers of Abrahaminte Santhathikal do not believe in this practice. For the first time, we have a trailer of a Mammootty starrer and all we see are profiles or artistic shots of him. From the looks of the trailer, we might have a revenge thriller here. The killer seeks certain individuals and then kills them one by one.
The emphasis on the killer’s bloody hands tell us that Derrick Abraham (Mammootty) is in search of him, but when the police are seen investigating the crime scenes, Abraham is nowhere in sight. Could he be the killer? The film also underlines the religion of Mammootty’s character with stunning shots of the cross and the rosary.

Mammootty was last seen donning the khaki in the slice-of-life drama, Streetlight. He is currently working with Santosh Sivan on the biopic of 16th Century naval chief Kunjali Marakkar. He will also be working on sequel of his hit film Bilal, and will next be seen in Oru Kuttanadan Blog.

----------


## Mammooka fan

My story and neerali postponed ayilee
Soo huge release pradheeshikamo

----------


## Tigerbasskool

> My story and neerali postponed ayilee
> Soo huge release pradheeshikamo


abraham and marykutty mathramee ullu ...so abraham nu kooduthal theatres n centres kittendethu aaanu

----------


## Kattippalli Pappan

> abraham and marykutty mathramee ullu ...so abraham nu kooduthal theatres n centres kittendethu aaanu



Marykutty nalla opinion anu KELKUNNADU 
Families koduthal prefer cheyyunadu Mary ayirikkum

----------


## abraham



----------


## abraham

Youthin appo abraham allathe vere oru option undavilla eidin

----------


## bilal john

> Marykutty nalla opinion anu KELKUNNADU Families koduthal prefer cheyyunadu Mary ayirikkum


Another nanma mazham Padam from Ranjith Sankar.Aalukale pattikkals just like punyalan.

----------


## Tigerbasskool

> Marykutty nalla opinion anu KELKUNNADU 
> Families koduthal prefer cheyyunadu Mary ayirikkum


yes family audience will first prefer marrykutty and youth first preference will be abraham

----------


## Kannadi

Youth and familly full abrahaminu thanne...
Karanam
Ranjith sankar and jayasurya movieee eannu krlkkumbol thenne eallarkkum ariyaam athu eathu reethiyilullaaa padam aanennu
Nanma pada

Sent from my SM-G610F using Tapatalk

----------


## Tigerbasskool

> Youth and familly full abrahaminu thanne...
> Karanam
> Ranjith sankar and jayasurya movieee eannu krlkkumbol thenne eallarkkum ariyaam athu eathu reethiyilullaaa padam aanennu
> Nanma pada
> 
> Sent from my SM-G610F using Tapatalk


athokee sheri thanee but still mammootty k ipol pandethee polee family audience illlaaa....nallee wom undengil mathramee family kerulluu...abraham nu family elements unnum thannee undennu thonunillaa...revenge story aanu like TGF ...avasanaa mammootty movie family support cheythethu bhaskar n pathemari aayirinnu ..tfg oru paridhi vere very less

----------


## abraham



----------


## abraham



----------


## David999

> athokee sheri thanee but still mammootty k ipol pandethee polee family audience illlaaa....nallee wom undengil mathramee family kerulluu...abraham nu family elements unnum thannee undennu thonunillaa...revenge story aanu like TGF ...avasanaa mammootty movie family support cheythethu bhaskar n pathemari aayirinnu ..tfg oru paridhi vere very less


Pandu full petti, kutti , mammootty movie ayirunnille.. aa type of families ippo irakkiyal odillallo..  making stylish anenne undvu.. story depend cheythu vidhi marmallo.. nalla content undu ennalle paranju kelkkunthu. 

Pinne TGF nalla collection nediya padam alle .. athu pole okke Anu ithenkil aa collectionteyum mele pokum 

Appo full positive thanne Anu ee movie kku

----------


## abraham

പടത്തിന്റെ ഏറ്റവും വലിയ പോസറ്റീവ് ഘടകം ടൈറ്റിൽ തന്നെയാണ്

----------


## David999

> Youth and familly full abrahaminu thanne...
> Karanam
> Ranjith sankar and jayasurya movieee eannu krlkkumbol thenne eallarkkum ariyaam athu eathu reethiyilullaaa padam aanennu
> Nanma pada
> 
> Sent from my SM-G610F using Tapatalk


Ithinte threadil kurachu page purakottu poyal kanam .. alu kerumo immathiri padathinu/ jayasurye kandittu thanne entho pole comments . Ippo baaki movie oke matti vechappo EE movie ayi familiesinte favourite for the season.. enthokke kananam

----------


## pooja ms

Trailer sucks...another style only content less movie in the making...

----------


## Don David

> Trailer sucks...another style only content less movie in the making...


How you can say that its a content less movie without watching the movie and how you can say that its only a sgylish movie watching just a 1.43 min(mostly Titles)trailer (better calls a teaser)...In the launch Mam told that he wants to reveal more of the content but the directee shaji padoor doesnt want to reveals so he just instructed to make a teaser hinting a thriller with just his shots and frames ....!!

Lets wait to watch the movie in big screens !!

Sent from my vivo 1723 using Tapatalk

----------


## Phantom 369

Itinte stunt direction Ara..??

----------


## David999

> Trailer sucks...another style only content less movie in the making...


Prejudice statement. How can say that this is content less. 

Already review okke ready akki waiting ano for 16th ?

----------


## BangaloreaN

> Youth and familly full abrahaminu thanne...
> Karanam
> Ranjith sankar and jayasurya movieee eannu krlkkumbol thenne eallarkkum ariyaam athu eathu reethiyilullaaa padam aanennu
> Nanma pada
> 
> Sent from my SM-G610F using Tapatalk


ithokke ariyuuna prekshakar thanneyanu Punyalan 2 superhit akkiyathu.

AS oru dark shade thriller genre film aanennu thonnunnu, aa padam athinte targetted audienceine expect cheyyuka.
Don't expect ladies and children to rush to such a movie.
If they do, it is a bonus.

----------


## David999

> How you can say that its a content less movie without watching the movie and how you can say that its only a sgylish movie watching just a 1.43 min(mostly Titles)trailer (better calls a teaser)...In the launch Mam told that he wants to reveal more of the content but the directee shaji padoor doesnt want to reveals so he just instructed to make a teaser hinting a thriller with just his shots and frames ....!!
> 
> Lets wait to watch the movie in big screens !!
> 
> Sent from my vivo 1723 using Tapatalk


   Pinalla.   :Band:

----------


## abraham

> Itinte stunt direction Ara..??


പറന്നുള്ള ഇടി ഉണ്ടാവാതിരുന്നാൽ മതിയാരുന്നു...

----------


## abraham



----------


## abraham



----------


## Raja Sha

2nd video song ennanu purathirangunnathu

----------


## abraham

> 2nd video song ennanu purathirangunnathu


18th ആണെന്ന് anson പോസ്റ്റ് ഇട്ടിരുന്നു

----------


## abraham



----------


## ALEXI



----------


## Kannan Mahesh

Mohanlal blogil mammoottiye mention cheythirikkunnu

----------


## abraham



----------


## abraham

Joby തള്ളി മറിക്കുവാണല്ലോ...

----------


## Malik

> Joby തള്ളി മറിക്കുവാണല്ലോ...


Ithavan thallaan producer mathrameyullu,allel directors okke ayirunnu thallu

----------


## yathra

Producer van confident

----------


## Thevalliparamban

> Ithavan thallaan producer mathrameyullu,allel directors okke ayirunnu thallu


Aa pediye venda. Directorum writerum, randu perum vaa thurakkathu polumilla.  :Smile:

----------


## abraham



----------


## abraham

> Aa pediye venda. Directorum writerum, randu perum vaa thurakkathu polumilla.


Rand mindapranikal..

----------


## Kannan Mahesh

Joby balls cinematic sense Ulla aalanennu thonni, interview kandappol. Oru BB avunna screenplay judge cheyyan pullickariyam ennu thonnunnu. Athanu we confidence.

----------


## Kannan Mahesh

Erratum.. Balls  Alla nalla sari, we Alla ee Sari

----------


## Abin thomas

> Joby തള്ളി മറിക്കുവാണല്ലോ...


Fb promo ayit kanda mathy.jobyude oru interview undarunnu.oru thallum illathe decent ayi paranju.audio launchilum onnum parayilla.fbyil pulli fans undakunna quotea copy cheyth idunnatha.nalla quotes undel send cheyth koduk.pulli apo thanne idum.sadharana oru padathinte promok varumpol director allel writer padam enganundenno,enthanu pratheeksha enno oke parayarund.ivide arum onnum mindunnilla.

Onnukil padam vere level ethitund.Allel ellarum disappointed anu.

Ente expectation blockbuster anu.

----------


## Mike

:Eek: ................................. :Read: 





> Erratum.. Balls  Alla nalla sari, we Alla ee Sari

----------


## Mammooka fan

> Fb promo ayit kanda mathy.jobyude oru interview undarunnu.oru thallum illathe decent ayi paranju.audio launchilum onnum parayilla.fbyil pulli fans undakunna quotea copy cheyth idunnatha.nalla quotes undel send cheyth koduk.pulli apo thanne idum.sadharana oru padathinte promok varumpol director allel writer padam enganundenno,enthanu pratheeksha enno oke parayarund.ivide arum onnum mindunnilla.
> 
> Onnukil padam vere level ethitund.Allel ellarum disappointed anu.
> 
> Ente expectation blockbuster anu.


Disappointed anenn thonunila coz he was very confident in the interview

----------


## Abin thomas

> Disappointed anenn thonunila coz he was very confident in the interview


Paranjenneyullu.am very excited.ella aveshathodum koode first day thanne padam kanum.ishtapettal veendum veendum kanum.

Sent from my Redmi Note 5 Pro using Tapatalk

----------


## King Amal

1 million views for teaser.. 😎😎

----------


## abraham

1 M youtube views
56 K likes
#1 on youtube india
https://youtu.be/1jhbgD4BGvM

----------


## abraham



----------


## shameenls

1St song and trailer randum ore divasam 1 m aayi. 
Btb arelum sradhicho ennariyilla pullikkaranile mittayi pattu crossed 13M lalettan version of jimikki kammalinekkal views aayittund

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk

----------


## shameenls

> 1 million views for teaser.. 😎😎


ട്രൈലെർ.. ടീസർ പോലെ ആണെങ്കിലും..

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk

----------


## Mike

due to the kids....

ente cousin nte kutti food kazhikkanel ithu ittu kodukanam.......... angane kure kuttikal oro sthalathu indavum......... thats d sole reason... 

parents eppo food kazhipikkan vendi pillere oroonnu kanichu kodkkum... chilathokke avarku ishtayal pnne athu mathre pattoo.... 

PM kuttikal eppozhum kanunna pole chila songs um avarku bhayankara ishtavaa....... nammal kandu kandu verthalum pillerkku oru kulukkavum indavilla.... 





> 1St song and trailer randum ore divasam 1 m aayi. 
> Btb arelum sradhicho ennariyilla pullikkaranile mittayi pattu crossed 13M lalettan version of jimikki kammalinekkal views aayittund
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk

----------


## twist369

> Aa pediye venda. Directorum writerum, randu perum vaa thurakkathu polumilla.


Haha..chakki otha chankaran..
Ennalum haneef adeni ikkaye poloraalde adth engane story paranju kaanum ennaa njan aalojikkunne..😁

----------


## twist369

> due to the kids....
> 
> ente cousin nte kutti food kazhikkanel ithu ittu kodukanam.......... angane kure kuttikal oro sthalathu indavum......... thats d sole reason... 
> 
> parents eppo food kazhipikkan vendi pillere oroonnu kanichu kodkkum... chilathokke avarku ishtayal pnne athu mathre pattoo.... 
> 
> PM kuttikal eppozhum kanunna pole chila songs um avarku bhayankara ishtavaa....... nammal kandu kandu verthalum pillerkku oru kulukkavum indavilla....


Same ente nephew okke tapp tappnte vann faan aanu

----------


## Mike



----------


## abraham

അബ്രഹാമിന്റെ സന്തതികൾ
Special Show
Muvattupuzha issac
JUNE 16
ആദ്യ പ്രദർശനത്തിന് ടിക്കറ്റ് വേണ്ടവർ ബന്ധപെടുക
ഷോ ടൈം 10.00 am

Sajmal     9747207597
Eldhose   9544356657
Jithin       9496321296
Muvattupuzha Town Committe

----------


## Mike



----------


## Mike

second song

https://twitter.com/i/status/1004379384411639814

----------


## Rajamaanikyam

2ndu songs um super aanu... Padam koode kidukkiyal all chances for becoming nothing short of a Mega blockbuster... Pinne adutha set of big releases varan 3-4 weeks koode gap undallo...

----------


## Kannadi

> athokee sheri thanee but still mammootty k ipol pandethee polee family audience illlaaa....nallee wom undengil mathramee family kerulluu...abraham nu family elements unnum thannee undennu thonunillaa...revenge story aanu like TGF ...avasanaa mammootty movie family support cheythethu bhaskar n pathemari aayirinnu ..tfg oru paridhi vere very less


Athinodu njan yojikkunnilla bai....
Karanam....
Mammoottykku familly support ella eannu nammal paranja timeil aaanu bhaskar 94days run cheyththathu...
Athupinne ikka .. siddique.. nayan combo eannu venel parayaaam...
Angine chothichaal pathrmariyooo?
Oru entertainment facterum ellathe easy aayii morathan 100 days oodiyille

Sent from my SM-G610F using Tapatalk

----------


## Kannadi

So. Nalla padamanel oodum


Sent from my SM-G610F using Tapatalk

----------


## abraham

> second song
> 
> https://twitter.com/i/status/1004379384411639814


കൊള്ളാം ❤❤

----------


## Tribes

2nd song visual kidu oru reksha illa

----------


## Louise Pothen

> Producer van confident


Ente ponnohh angare eduth valla kinatilum kalay  :Vandivittu: 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6000 using Tapatalk

----------


## roshy

Fb post
മലയാള സിനിമയിൽ അടുത്ത കാലത്തായി വന്നുകൊണ്ടിരിക്കുന്ന ത്രില്ലർ സിനിമകളിൽ ഭൂരിഭാഗവും ക്രിസ്ത്യൻ മത വിശ്വാസങൾ അടിസ്ഥാനമാക്കിയുള്ളതാണ്.ബൈബിളും അതിലെ വാചകങ്ങളും അക്കങ്ങളും വിശ്വാസങ്ങളും ഉൾപ്പെടുത്തിയുള്ള വ്യത്യസ്ഥ ത്രില്ലർ സിനിമകൾ. ചുമ്മാതെ അല്ല ത്രില്ലർ സിനിമകൾ എടുക്കാൻ താല്പര്യം ഉള്ളവർ ബൈബിൾ ഒന്ന് വായിച്ചാൽ ഒന്നല്ല ഒരുപാട് കിടിലൻ ത്രെഡുകൾ കിട്ടും.!

  ഈ ഗണത്തിലേക് അടുത്തതായി വരുന്നതു മമ്മൂട്ടി ചിത്രം #അബ്രാഹാമിന്റെ_സന്തതികൾ ആണ്.!

അബ്രഹാമും സന്തതികളും BC യിൽ ജീവിച്ചിരുന്നതായി ബൈബിളിൽ പറയുന്നു..വയസെറെയായിട്ടും കുഞ്ഞുങ്ങൾ ഉണ്ടാവാതിരുന്ന അബ്രഹാമിനും ഭാര്യ സാറാക്കും ഒരു കുഞ്ഞിനു വേണ്ടി കാലങ്ങൾ ഏറെ കാത്തിരുന്ന ശേഷം തന്റെ പരമ്പര നിലനിന്നു പോകാൻ സ്വന്തം ഭാര്യയുടെ ഇഷ്ടപ്രകാരം വീട്ടിലെ ദാസിയുമായി അബ്രഹാം ബന്ധപ്പെട്ടു ഒരു കുഞ്ഞിനു ജന്മം കൊടുത്തു അബ്രഹാമിന്റെ മൂത്ത മകൻ ..! വീട്ടിലെ വേലക്കാരി തന്റെ ഭർത്താവിന്റെ കുഞ്ഞിന്റെ അമ്മയപ്പോൾ സ്വഭാവികമായും അവളോട് അബ്രാഹാമിന്റെ ഭാര്യക്കു ദേഷ്യവും അസൂയയും ഉണ്ടായി..!

   അബ്രഹാമിന്റെ മൂത്ത മകന് 13 വയസു ഉള്ളപ്പോൾ അബ്രഹാമിനും ഭാര്യക്കും അവരുടെ സ്വന്തം കുഞ്ഞു ജനിച്ചു അബ്രഹാമിന്റെ രണ്ടാമത്തെ മകൻ.  അബ്രാഹാമിന്റെ സ്നേഹവും സമ്പത്തും അവരുടെ സ്വന്തം മകന് മാത്രം ലഭിക്കുവാൻ വേണ്ടി വേലക്കാരിയിൽ ഉണ്ടായ മൂത്ത മകനെയും അവന്റെ അമ്മയെയും വീട്ടിൽ നിന്നും ഇറക്കി വിട്ടു.എങ്ങോട്ട് എന്നില്ലാതെ നടന്ന ആ അമ്മയും മകനും വഴിയിൽ വെച്ച് പിരിഞ്ഞു. കാലങ്ങൾക്കു ശേഷം മൂത്ത മകൻ ഒന്നിനും മടിക്കാത്ത വീരൻ ആയി മാറി.!

അബ്രാഹാമിന്റെ ഭാര്യയുടെ മരണ ശേഷം അദ്ദേഹം വീണ്ടും വിവാഹം കഴിച്ചു അതിലും മക്കൾ ഉണ്ടായി..!

മറ്റോരു സ്ത്രീയിൽ ഉണ്ടായ എന്തിനും മടിക്കാത്ത മൂത്ത സന്തതിയും സ്വന്തം ഭാര്യയിൽ ഉണ്ടായ അപ്പന്റെ വിശ്വാസങൾ കാത്തുസൂക്ഷിക്കാൻ സ്വന്തം ജീവൻ ബലിയാക്കുന്ന രണ്ടാമനും തമ്മിലുള്ള ഒരു പൊളപ്പൻ cat&mouse ഗെയിം ജൂൺ 16 നു കാണാം💓

ആരാണ് വില്ലൻ ആരാണ് നായകൻ മൂത്തവനോ ഇളയവനോ..😎

ഷാജി പാടൂരും,ഹനീഫും,ആല്ബിയും, മഹേഷ് നാരായണനും പോലെയുള്ള വമ്പൻ ടീം പ്രേതീഷക്കു അപ്പുറം നൽകും എന്ന് ട്രൈലർ ഉറപ്പു നൽകുന്നു💯

ട്രെയ്ലറിൽ തന്നെ എന്തൊക്കയോ ബ്രില്ലിൻസുകൾ കാറിന്റെ നമ്പറും അബ്രാഹാമിന്റെ മരണ വര്ഷവു ഒന്നു തന്നെ BC 1821 ..!!
   ഒരു മാസ്റ്റർ ക്ലാസ് ത്രില്ലർ നു വേണ്ടി കട്ട കാത്തിരിപ്പ്💓💯

----------


## Kannadi

1M

Sent from my SM-G610F using Tapatalk

----------


## Cinema Freaken



----------


## Cinema Freaken



----------


## Cinema Freaken



----------


## Cinema Freaken



----------


## Cinema Freaken



----------


## Cinema Freaken

അബ്രഹാമിന്റെ സന്തതികൾ* *

PALA UNIVERSAL* *JUNE 16* ആദ്യ പ്രദർശനത്തിന് ടിക്കറ്റ് വേണ്ടവർ ബന്ധപെടുക

 Gopakumar:9048495034

 Abhimanue:9846842103 

Tijo:7025554164

 Ranjith:9539929707

 Bibin:9645730298

----------


## Cinema Freaken



----------


## Cinema Freaken



----------


## Cinema Freaken

7 Days To Go  :Band:

----------


## Kannadi

> 


Abraham gcc release eappola

Sent from my SM-G610F using Tapatalk

----------


## perumal

> Abraham gcc release eappola
> 
> Sent from my SM-G610F using Tapatalk


21st enn fk twitter il kand

----------


## Thevalliparamban

> Ente ponnohh angare eduth valla kinatilum kalay Sent from my ONEPLUS A6000 using Tapatalk


Ennittu namukku pakaram Antoyeyum CH Muhammedineyum Abraham mathew (abaam movies) neyum okke kondu vannaalo?? Angeru cash mudakki edutha padathinu angeru kurachu thallikkottenne! TGF nu shesham ithu pole promo kodukkan vere producers onnum undayillallo. So kurachu thallu okke avam angerkku. After release, distributionilum ee sincerity undavanam enne ullu. Initial and first week ethayalum polichadukkum ennu urappakki. Angane mudakku muthalum profitum kitti kazhiyumbol vere swabhavam kanikkathirunnal mathram mathi.

----------


## BangaloreaN

> Athinodu njan yojikkunnilla bai....
> Karanam....
> Mammoottykku familly support ella eannu nammal paranja timeil aaanu bhaskar 94days run cheyththathu...
> Athupinne ikka .. siddique.. nayan combo eannu venel parayaaam...
> Angine chothichaal pathrmariyooo?
> Oru entertainment facterum ellathe easy aayii morathan 100 days oodiyille
> 
> Sent from my SM-G610F using Tapatalk


Pathemari athra shows onnumilla, 7K range only.

----------


## abraham



----------


## mayavi

very bad promo at Trivandrum , no flex at  city, good will production 
 Sucks,,,,,,,,,

----------


## Kannan Mahesh

Pl. Intimate the matter before the concerned Tvm.parties

----------


## Mike



----------


## abraham



----------


## Manikuttan777

Eagerly waiting..!!! :)

----------


## abraham



----------


## Tigerbasskool

> 


superb poster  :Clap:  variety undu...ansol paul ne nallee oru break aayirikum ithu

----------


## abraham



----------


## Aromal1095

ini 7 divasangal maathram ! but Still tvm il neravannam ithuvare oru promotions illaa ... flexx or posters onnum thanne ithuvare kaaanaan pattyittilla ... wtf !  :Unhappy:

----------


## Tigerbasskool



----------


## abraham



----------


## abraham



----------


## abraham



----------


## abraham



----------


## abraham

മൂവാറ്റുപുഴ യൂണിറ്റ്

----------


## Thevalliparamban

> 


chiri poster  :Smile:

----------


## silverscreenfan

> 


Ithinte high quality poster evide kittum...ikka fbyil post cheythittundo?

----------


## abraham

> Ithinte high quality poster evide kittum...ikka fbyil post cheythittundo?


illa..Ithokke evidunn varunnu enn oru pidiyum illa

----------


## silverscreenfan

> illa..Ithokke evidunn varunnu enn oru pidiyum illa


ithinte okke high quality purathu vidathe ivanmar enthu kaattuva...

----------


## silverscreenfan



----------


## silverscreenfan



----------


## maryland

7 days to go... :Clap:

----------


## vickyfire

Brazil days to go


> 7 days to go...

----------


## perumal

Nipah + Rain + Worldcup - One More Movie Postponed 

#Mystrory Releasing On July3rd Week

Only 2 Films for Eid 2018 #AbrahaminteSanthathikal & #Njaanmarykutty

This Week Release #Kaala Opening Also Weak,Below Average In Malabar Area

----------


## perumal

Abraham iranguna weeks muthal oru one month  il ethoke anu releases 
June 16-jul mid?

----------


## maryland

> Nipah + Rain + Worldcup - One More Movie Postponed 
> 
> #Mystrory Releasing On July3rd Week
> 
> Only 2 Films for Eid 2018 #AbrahaminteSanthathikal & #Njaanmarykutty
> 
> This Week Release #Kaala Opening Also Weak,Below Average In Malabar Area


aa films irangiyirunnel Nipah pole duranthamaayi maariyene… :Scared:  :Vandivittu:

----------


## King Amal

Teaser on monday!!!

----------


## abraham



----------


## abraham



----------


## abraham



----------


## abraham



----------


## sudeepdayal

> 


Kidu poster.. oru Bollywood big budget action padathinokke irangunna type posters..


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## abraham



----------


## maryland

ikka's first 100Cr film... :Clap: 
guaranteed... :Clap:

----------


## maryland



----------


## Tigerbasskool

> ikka's first 100Cr film...
> guaranteed...

----------


## Mike

..

----------


## Mike

..........  :Vandivittu: 


> ikka's first 100Cr film...
> guaranteed...

----------


## roshy

> Nipah + Rain + Worldcup - One More Movie Postponed 
> 
> #Mystrory Releasing On July3rd Week
> 
> Only 2 Films for Eid 2018 #AbrahaminteSanthathikal & #Njaanmarykutty
> 
> This Week Release #Kaala Opening Also Weak,*Below** Average In Malabar Area*



pani kittumo?

----------


## Antonio

12th muthal all Wil be returning to normal. 
Wait n see..

----------


## Abin thomas

> pani kittumo?


Kala compare cheyenda karyamilla.all kerala 1.6 oke vannitullu.nipah illelum kala k valiya opening onnum kitilla.ithinu munp linga arunnu non hyped rajni film.athinum kerala same type opening arunnu.oru malayalam padam irangiyal enthayalum cltn varum.padam nallathanel.

----------


## Movie Lover

Neerali? Athum postpone aayo?




> Nipah + Rain + Worldcup - One More Movie Postponed 
> 
> #Mystrory Releasing On July3rd Week
> 
> Only 2 Films for Eid 2018 #AbrahaminteSanthathikal & #Njaanmarykutty
> 
> This Week Release #Kaala Opening Also Weak,Below Average In Malabar Area

----------


## abraham



----------


## kandahassan

second video song makiing kollam .

----------


## Kannadi

> 21st enn fk twitter il kand


💪

Sent from my SM-G610F using Tapatalk

----------


## Kattippalli Pappan

> Nipah + Rain + Worldcup - One More Movie Postponed 
> 
> #Mystrory Releasing On July3rd Week
> 
> Only 2 Films for Eid 2018 #AbrahaminteSanthathikal & #Njaanmarykutty
> 
> This Week Release #Kaala Opening Also Weak,Below Average In Malabar Area


NIPAH ippol  illallo

----------


## abraham

🎉 ABRAHAMINTE SANTHATHIKAL SPECIAL SHOW​🎉
​ജൂണ്  1⃣6⃣ന് 
THALIKULAM KARTHIKA

TICKETS  CONTACT 
Muhasid : 7736676694
Hijas : 7591969369
Shameer : 9846404043
MAMMOOTTY FANS KANJANI

----------


## Movie Lover

Yes. Kaala okke valiya promotion illathe vanna padam aanu. And a hyped Malayalam release in Kerala makes a huge difference. Definitely this will get huge initials and if the movie is good then another 40-50 crore collection




> Kala compare cheyenda karyamilla.all kerala 1.6 oke vannitullu.nipah illelum kala k valiya opening onnum kitilla.ithinu munp linga arunnu non hyped rajni film.athinum kerala same type opening arunnu.oru malayalam padam irangiyal enthayalum cltn varum.padam nallathanel.

----------


## Koya Hayat

> Yes. Kaala okke valiya promotion illathe vanna padam aanu. And a hyped Malayalam release in Kerala makes a huge difference. Definitely this will get huge initials and if the movie is good then another 40-50 crore collection


Innokke shokam anu Saturday ayittum..

----------


## Abin thomas

> Innokke shokam anu Saturday ayittum..


Ellayidathum shokamalle.malabar mathramallalo.so no prblm

----------


## DAVID007

Post from fb

#അബ്രഹാമിന്റെ സന്തതികൾ 🔥🔥
എന്ന സിനിമയെ കുറിച്ച് മമ്മൂട്ടി ആരധകർ തന്നെ പ്രേക്ഷകർക്കിടയിൽ വ്യത്യസ്ത അഭിപ്രായങ്ങൾ സൃഷ്ടിക്കുന്നത് ശ്രേദ്ധയിൽ പെട്ടു...ഇതിനായി അവർ ഹനീഫ് അഥേനിയുടെ പേരും ഉപയോഗിച്ചിട്ടുണ്ട്...എബ്രഹാം oru ഇമോഷണൽ മൂഡിലുള്ള ത്രില്ലർ ആണ് എന്നു ഹനീഫ് പറഞ്ഞു എന്നുള്ള രീതിയിലാണ് പറഞ്ഞു നടക്കുന്നത്..ഹനീഫിനോട് ഈ കാര്യം നേരിൽ കണ്ട് ചോദിച്ചപ്പോ ഹനീഫ് പറഞ്ഞത് ഞാൻ ഇങ്ങനെ എവിടെയും പറഞ്ഞിട്ടില്ല ..ഇതൊക്കെ കാണുമ്പോൾ എനിക്ക് നല്ല സങ്കടം ഉണ്ട്..ഇത് കൊണ്ടൊക്കെയാണ് ഞാൻ എവിടെയും സംസാരിക്കാൻ നിക്കാത്തത് എന്നാണ് ആദ്യം തന്നെ നിങ്ങളോട് ഒരു കാര്യം പറയട്ടെ അബ്രഹാം ഒരിക്കലു ഒരു ഇമോഷണൽ മാസ്സ് ത്രില്ലർ അല്ല....കുടുംബ ബന്ധങ്ങളിൽ വിള്ളൽ വീഴ്ത്തി അനിയനെ മുന്നിൽ നിർത്തി കർമധീരനായ ഒരു പോലീസ് ഓഫീസറെ നിഗ്രഹിക്കാൻ ഇറങ്ങുന്ന ശക്തരായ എതിരാളികൾക്ക് മേളിൽ സ്വന്തം അനിയനെ ദുഷ്ടശക്തികളിൽ നിന്നും വലം കൈകൊണ്ട് സംരക്ഷിച്ചും ഇടം കൈകൊണ്ട് ശിക്ഷിച്ചും തന്റെ എതിരാളികൾകളുടെ തായ്*വേര് വരെ അറുത്തെടുക്കുന്ന അബ്രഹാം എന്ന പോലീസ് ഓഫിസറുടെ കഥയാണ് അബ്രഹാമിന്റെ സന്തതികൾ...കോമഡി ഒഴിച്ചുള്ള എല്ലാ ചേരുവകളും ഇതിൽ ആവിശ്യത്തിന് ചേർത്തിട്ടുണ്ട്..നമ്മൾ ആരാധകർക്കു മാത്രമായിട്ടില്ല ഈ ചിത്രം ഒരുക്കിയിട്ടുള്ളത് എല്ലാത്തരം പ്രേക്ഷകരെയും തൃപ്തി പെടുത്തുന്ന രീതിയിൽ തന്നെയാണ് ചിത്രം മുന്നോട്ട് പോകുന്നത്...അത് കൊണ്ട് തന്നെ ദയവു ചെയ്ത ഇമോഷണൽ എന്ന വാക്കേ ഈ ചിത്രത്തിന് വേണ്ടി ആരും ഉപയോഗിക്കരുത്..നിങ്ങൾക്ക് ആയി വേണേൽ ഞങ്ങൾ ഒരു ഉറപ്പു തരാം...പതുക്കെ തുടങ്ങി പിന്നീട് ട്രാക്കിലേക്ക് എത്തി അവസാനം വരെ ആകാംഷയുടെ മുൾ മുനയിൽ നിൽക്കുന്ന നിങ്ങൾ പടം തീരാൻ പോകുന്ന അവസാന 15 മിനുട് മുതൽ നിർത്താതെയുള്ള കയ്യടിയും ആരവങ്ങളുമായി ക്ലൈമാക്സിൽ തീയറ്റർ പൂര പറമ്പു ആക്കി ആയിരിക്കും തീയറ്റർ വിടുക...ഇത് ഞങളുടെ വാക്കാണ്...അത് കൊണ്ട് തന്നെ മറ്റുള്ള ഇമോഷണൽ സിനിമകളുമായി അബ്രഹാമിനെ കമ്പയർ ചെയ്ത് വളരെ കഷ്ടപെട്ടുണ്ടാക്കിയ അബ്രഹാമിന്റെ ആ ഫ്ലോ അങ് ഇല്ലാതാക്കല്..ഇത് ഒരു അപേക്ഷയാണ് 

Sent from my SM-G360FY using Tapatalk

----------


## Don David

> Ellayidathum shokamalle.malabar mathramallalo.so no prblm


Even cochin multiplexes !!! 

Sent from my vivo 1723 using Tapatalk

----------


## Don David

> Post from fb
> 
> #അബ്രഹാമിന്റെ സന്തതികൾ 🔥🔥
> എന്ന സിനിമയെ കുറിച്ച് മമ്മൂട്ടി ആരധകർ തന്നെ പ്രേക്ഷകർക്കിടയിൽ വ്യത്യസ്ത അഭിപ്രായങ്ങൾ സൃഷ്ടിക്കുന്നത് ശ്രേദ്ധയിൽ പെട്ടു...ഇതിനായി അവർ ഹനീഫ് അഥേനിയുടെ പേരും ഉപയോഗിച്ചിട്ടുണ്ട്...എബ്രഹാം oru ഇമോഷണൽ മൂഡിലുള്ള ത്രില്ലർ ആണ് എന്നു ഹനീഫ് പറഞ്ഞു എന്നുള്ള രീതിയിലാണ് പറഞ്ഞു നടക്കുന്നത്..ഹനീഫിനോട് ഈ കാര്യം നേരിൽ കണ്ട് ചോദിച്ചപ്പോ ഹനീഫ് പറഞ്ഞത് ഞാൻ ഇങ്ങനെ എവിടെയും പറഞ്ഞിട്ടില്ല ..ഇതൊക്കെ കാണുമ്പോൾ എനിക്ക് നല്ല സങ്കടം ഉണ്ട്..ഇത് കൊണ്ടൊക്കെയാണ് ഞാൻ എവിടെയും സംസാരിക്കാൻ നിക്കാത്തത് എന്നാണ് ആദ്യം തന്നെ നിങ്ങളോട് ഒരു കാര്യം പറയട്ടെ അബ്രഹാം ഒരിക്കലു ഒരു ഇമോഷണൽ മാസ്സ് ത്രില്ലർ അല്ല....കുടുംബ ബന്ധങ്ങളിൽ വിള്ളൽ വീഴ്ത്തി അനിയനെ മുന്നിൽ നിർത്തി കർമധീരനായ ഒരു പോലീസ് ഓഫീസറെ നിഗ്രഹിക്കാൻ ഇറങ്ങുന്ന ശക്തരായ എതിരാളികൾക്ക് മേളിൽ സ്വന്തം അനിയനെ ദുഷ്ടശക്തികളിൽ നിന്നും വലം കൈകൊണ്ട് സംരക്ഷിച്ചും ഇടം കൈകൊണ്ട് ശിക്ഷിച്ചും തന്റെ എതിരാളികൾകളുടെ തായ്*വേര് വരെ അറുത്തെടുക്കുന്ന അബ്രഹാം എന്ന പോലീസ് ഓഫിസറുടെ കഥയാണ് അബ്രഹാമിന്റെ സന്തതികൾ...കോമഡി ഒഴിച്ചുള്ള എല്ലാ ചേരുവകളും ഇതിൽ ആവിശ്യത്തിന് ചേർത്തിട്ടുണ്ട്..നമ്മൾ ആരാധകർക്കു മാത്രമായിട്ടില്ല ഈ ചിത്രം ഒരുക്കിയിട്ടുള്ളത് എല്ലാത്തരം പ്രേക്ഷകരെയും തൃപ്തി പെടുത്തുന്ന രീതിയിൽ തന്നെയാണ് ചിത്രം മുന്നോട്ട് പോകുന്നത്...അത് കൊണ്ട് തന്നെ ദയവു ചെയ്ത ഇമോഷണൽ എന്ന വാക്കേ ഈ ചിത്രത്തിന് വേണ്ടി ആരും ഉപയോഗിക്കരുത്..നിങ്ങൾക്ക് ആയി വേണേൽ ഞങ്ങൾ ഒരു ഉറപ്പു തരാം...പതുക്കെ തുടങ്ങി പിന്നീട് ട്രാക്കിലേക്ക് എത്തി അവസാനം വരെ ആകാംഷയുടെ മുൾ മുനയിൽ നിൽക്കുന്ന നിങ്ങൾ പടം തീരാൻ പോകുന്ന അവസാന 15 മിനുട് മുതൽ നിർത്താതെയുള്ള കയ്യടിയും ആരവങ്ങളുമായി ക്ലൈമാക്സിൽ തീയറ്റർ പൂര പറമ്പു ആക്കി ആയിരിക്കും തീയറ്റർ വിടുക...ഇത് ഞങളുടെ വാക്കാണ്...അത് കൊണ്ട് തന്നെ മറ്റുള്ള ഇമോഷണൽ സിനിമകളുമായി അബ്രഹാമിനെ കമ്പയർ ചെയ്ത് വളരെ കഷ്ടപെട്ടുണ്ടാക്കിയ അബ്രഹാമിന്റെ ആ ഫ്ലോ അങ് ഇല്ലാതാക്കല്..ഇത് ഒരു അപേക്ഷയാണ് 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G360FY using Tapatalk


 :Vandivittu: 

Sent from my vivo 1723 using Tapatalk

----------


## BangaloreaN

> 12th muthal all Wil be returning to normal. 
> Wait n see..


aalukal kure divasam koode careful aayirikkum. Wait and watch policy.

----------


## Akhil krishnan

> Ellayidathum shokamalle.malabar mathramallalo.so no prblm


palakkad nalla occupancy und..

----------


## Don David

> aalukal kure divasam koode careful aayirikkum. Wait and watch policy.


Schools open aavunnadhode ellavarum purathirangaan thudangum....Scghools okke reopen aayalo enna kaaranam kond thanne aalukalk purathirangaanulla dairyam kittum...kayingh 2-3 days valiya prashnamillathe okke aanu kadannu poyath...malappuram dist not a problem ...calicut school opening ode everything will gey back to normal

Sent from my vivo 1723 using Tapatalk

----------


## Don David

Manjeri okke near hf show kalichittund even it has 2 screens here .. 


> palakkad nalla occupancy und..


Sent from my vivo 1723 using Tapatalk

----------


## Don David

Monday censoring and wednesday muthal booking thudangum.....25 plus show sure aanu at Kochi Multiplex....because of beerali and my story geys postponed ...Lets see how many screens can Abraham achieve ...180 screens as of now .....Biggest release of mammookka this year ...

Sent from my vivo 1723 using Tapatalk

----------


## Sreelakshmi Nair

Trailer kandu liked it especially its bgm .Hope it will meet the expectation .Its very good to see Mammookka in this stylish avatars ,my favrt is Big B ...

Sent from my vivo 1723 using Tapatalk

----------


## ALEXI



----------


## Tigerbasskool

Thanks Alexi

----------


## Sreelakshmi Nair

@Don David Bangalore release undoo ??undenkil first day first show bangalore aayirikkum.....with my college mates !!!



Sent from my vivo 1723 using Tapatalk

----------


## renjuus

release june 15 or 16th??.Pattiyaal First day kaananam...

----------


## Abin thomas

Trailor download cheyan entha vazhi.plz help.oru editingnu vendiya.youtubil protected anu.download cheyan patunnilla.

----------


## King Amal

Kurachu station kooduthal divasam athanu nallathu ennu parayunnu,producer..

----------


## King Amal

And no sticker distribution for this film..  Instead of dat,  full page ad wil come on malayalamanorama paper..  (First tym for a ikka film)!

----------


## GABBAR

> Trailor download cheyan entha vazhi.plz help.oru editingnu vendiya.youtubil protected anu.download cheyan patunnilla.


https://www.save-video.com/ ithu try cheyth nokku

----------


## BangaloreaN

> release june 15 or 16th??.Pattiyaal First day kaananam...


വേണ്ടാ, വേണ്ടത്തോണ്ടാ ......

----------


## BangaloreaN

> Trailor download cheyan entha vazhi.plz help.oru editingnu vendiya.youtubil protected anu.download cheyan patunnilla.


Videoder app try cheyyu.

----------


## BangaloreaN

Saudi Arabia release undo?

----------


## Don David

> Saudi Arabia release undo?


Nop....

Sent from my vivo 1723 using Tapatalk

----------


## abraham

> Trailor download cheyan entha vazhi.plz help.oru editingnu vendiya.youtubil protected anu.download cheyan patunnilla.


Vidmate....

----------


## DAVID007

> Kurachu station kooduthal divasam athanu nallathu ennu parayunnu,producer..


Athokke veruthe anu. Padam release ayi 2 divasathinakam piracy varum sure anu ippo recent irangiya ella malayalam filmsum within 2 daysil piracy vannittundu even Unle also. Appo kooduthal theater run possible alla especialy this genre. Athu kondu maximum intial edukkunnathaanu better. Kazhiyumengil production teaminodu piracy moniter cheyyan oru teamine vekkan para.

Sent from my SM-G360FY using Tapatalk

----------


## Abin thomas

> Videoder app try cheyyu.


Thanks bhai

----------


## Abin thomas

> Vidmate....


Thanx bhai...

----------


## Abin thomas

> https://www.save-video.com/ ithu try cheyth nokku


Its worked.thanks bhai

----------


## abraham



----------


## King Amal

Derick Abhraham intro teaser - Monday , 7pm!  😎

Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk

----------


## Kannadi

> 


Kidilam look

Sent from my SM-G610F using Tapatalk

----------


## renjuus

> വേണ്ടാ, വേണ്ടത്തോണ്ടാ ......


don't you like genuine reviews.... :Biggrin:  allelum thanikku aliyanum naatukaarum mosham ennu paranju choriyaanalle ariyuu... :Kannilkuthu:

----------


## Raja Sha

> Kidilam look
> 
> Sent from my SM-G610F using Tapatalk


Superb!!
Ithil uniformil varunnilla ennanallo paranjirunnathu..?
Black pole last scenil mathram uniformil varanano paripadi?

Engane ayalum Mammookka uniformil varunnathu oru anachantham thanneyanu!

Trailor teaserinte athreyulloo enna akshepam ketta sthithikku,
Teaser oru motion posterinte athrayum pratheekshichal mathi..

----------


## Movie Lover

Kaala motham shokam aanu. Athu understood aanu. Athu pole aavilla Abraham ennu namukku pratheeskhikaam




> Innokke shokam anu Saturday ayittum..

----------


## Mike

ufffffffffffffffff

 :Band:   :Band: 





>

----------


## Karikamuri Shanmugan

Hope it lives up to the tagline...Police Story. Hope it doesn't mix up petty personal affairs.. Hanif Adeni aayakond valya pratheeksha illa...Great Father was half baked but it was very well shot..Mammootty's strength in  is his dialogue delivery..Not many script writers out there who can give him a real challenge..

----------


## Inspector Balram

Amitha pratheekshakal illathe povuka



Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk

----------


## perumal

> Amitha pratheekshakal illathe povuka
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


Adipoli  :Laughing:

----------


## abraham



----------


## Antonio

Kaala tamilnad adakkam Veenu...
Athu vittekk...
Nipah is no more an issue...media silent aakum from 11th, 12th nu school college opening...16th okke ellam return aakum more than expected...

----------


## abraham



----------


## yathra

:Band:  :Band:  :Band:

----------


## Mike

chances are there... Kaala release cheythu... Next week BTech release undu... so we can expect release along with other GCC............





> Saudi Arabia release undo?

----------


## Mike



----------


## ALEXI



----------


## kandahassan

tharushi malayali aano ?

----------


## Abin thomas

> Amitha pratheekshakal illathe povuka
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


Entha.pratheeksha undel entha.content undayal mathy.fansine vitek.common audience nu pidicha mathy.

----------


## renjuus

> tharushi malayali aano ?


ningalude novel vaayichttundo ennariyaan aano.. :Ahupinne:   :Vandivittu:

----------


## maryland

> release june 15 or 16th??.Pattiyaal First day kaananam...


hidden ikka fan... :Maxim:

----------


## HighnesS

> release june 15 or 16th??.Pattiyaal First day kaananam...


Pillerkku ponkala idaan alaayi🙂


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## maryland

> ningalude novel vaayichttundo ennariyaan aano..


innale ezhuthiya review-il "lip synchro" shariyaayilla enna comment cherkkaan aanu.. :Maxim:  :Vandivittu:

----------


## sudeepdayal

> 


Wow.:. Kikkidu... oru nalla stylan role kittiya mathiyayirunnu.. Oru cool and natural police officer.. Punch dialogues undakkan vendi scenes onnum vendaa.. Veruthe nice aayitt ponam.. Ikka uniformil varunnathinte appuram punch onnum oru dialoginum varilla..


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## King Amal

Kurach prethiksha vech tanne poykolu..  Onnum pattoola athinu..

----------


## Akhil krishnan

> Amitha pratheekshakal illathe povuka
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk




 :Zipit:  :Zipit:  :Pray:

----------


## maryland

> 


 :Clap:  :Clap:  :Clap:

----------


## Tigerbasskool

> 


good one ........

----------


## Mammooka fan

> Amitha pratheekshakal illathe povuka
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


Bhai Chumma tension adipikale

----------


## Inspector Balram

Pratheekshakal etra kurayunno atra nallath.allathe enik report kittyitt onnum illa.aarum angana kaanenda.oru abhiprayam paranju enne ullu

Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk

----------


## ALEXI



----------


## Mike

Thanks ALEXI

----------


## BangaloreaN

> Amitha pratheekshakal illathe povuka
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


pratheekshaye illathe poyekkam.  :Declare:

----------


## BangaloreaN

> chances are there... Kaala release cheythu... Next week BTech release undu... so we can expect release along with other GCC............


ohh, record Btech kondu povumalle.

----------


## BangaloreaN

> Pillerkku ponkala idaan alaayi🙂
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


pulliyude review okke ready aanu, theatre name koodiye cherkkan ullu.

----------


## Mammooka fan

> Pratheekshakal etra kurayunno atra nallath.allathe enik report kittyitt onnum illa.aarum angana kaanenda.oru abhiprayam paranju enne ullu
> 
> Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


Ohh ipozha samadhnm aye
Ningal ingane onu paranju kalayale

----------


## maryland

> pulliyude review okke ready aanu, theatre name koodiye cherkkan ullu.


 :Gathering:  :Gathering:

----------


## Mike

Yup... B.Tech June 14 Confirmed anu... Vox cinemas website il itittundu with release date.... 






> ohh, record Btech kondu povumalle.

----------


## Mammooka fan

> Kurach prethiksha vech tanne poykolu..  Onnum pattoola athinu..


inganthe post okke kanumbol ann oru ashwasam

----------


## sudeepdayal

> pratheekshaye illathe poyekkam.


Aliyan pokukayee venda.. athaa nallath..


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## maryland

> Aliyan pokukayee venda.. athaa nallath..
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 :Ayyo:  :Roll:  :Gathering:

----------


## BangaloreaN

> Aliyan pokukayee venda.. athaa nallath..
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


povathe review idaan njaan renjuus alla.

----------


## Mammooka fan

> Aliyan pokukayee venda.. athaa nallath..
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


😂😂😂😂😂😂😂😂😂😂

----------


## maryland

> povathe review idaan njaan renjuus alla.


 @renjuus.. :Helohelo:

----------


## roshy

ഇന്ന് മനോരമയിൽ കാലിക്കറ്റ് മിട്ടായി തെരുവ് rushപിക്ചർ ഉണ്ട്. ആളുകൾ പുറത്തിറങ്ങി തുടാങ്ങി.

----------


## maryland

> ഇന്ന് മനോരമയിൽ കാലിക്കറ്റ് മിട്ടായി തെരുവ് rushപിക്ചർ ഉണ്ട്. ആളുകൾ പുറത്തിറങ്ങി തുടാങ്ങി.


Manorama paranjaal sathyamaayirikkum.. :Read:

----------


## yathra

> ഇന്ന് മനോരമയിൽ കാലിക്കറ്റ് മിട്ടായി തെരുവ് rushപിക്ചർ ഉണ്ട്. ആളുകൾ പുറത്തിറങ്ങി തുടാങ്ങി.


Clt elam alund pazhaya pole ayi

----------


## King Amal

Nippa okke side aayi.. 
No second strike.. 
Oru Doctor aaya ente vaakkukal ningal vishwasikuu.. 😋
Baakki june 16inu theatres parayum.. 😎

Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk

----------


## Mammooka fan

> Nippa okke side aayi.. 
> No second strike.. 
> Oru Doctor aaya ente vaakkukal ningal vishwasikuu.. 😋
> Baakki june 16inu theatres parayum.. 😎
> 
> Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk


Doctor ayruno😲😲😲

----------


## yathra



----------


## King Amal

> Doctor ayruno😲😲😲


🤗🤗

Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk

----------


## Antonio

> Nippa okke side aayi.. 
> No second strike.. 
> Oru Doctor aaya ente vaakkukal ningal vishwasikuu.. 😋
> Baakki june 16inu theatres parayum.. 😎
> 
> Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk


#Me too# ...
Nipah is no more...

----------


## King Amal

> #Me too# ...
> Nipah is no more...


Shaeyy.. 💃
Evideya practise?? 

Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk

----------


## Raja Sha

Nipah oru vishayam akilla..
Undayal thanne peramprayilum parisarathum mathram pradeshikamayi bhagikamay mathram...
Mattujiloakalil onnum oru vishayavumilla.
Ennal lokacup football jwarathe athijeevichu yuvakkal ettedukkanam enkil
Athinotha wom vanne mathiyakoo...
Athepole kanathamazha thudarnnalum prasnamavum...

----------


## abraham



----------


## abraham



----------


## abraham



----------


## MALABARI

wooooooooooooooofffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffff ejjadhi bgm :Namichu:

----------


## ShahSM

> Brazil days to go


Argentina days to go..

Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk

----------


## shameenls

> And no sticker distribution for this film..  Instead of dat,  full page ad wil come on malayalamanorama paper..  (First tym for a ikka film)!


സ്റ്റിക്കർ പ്രൊമോഷൻ means? പോസ്റ്റർ ഇല്ല എന്നാണോ? പോസ്റ്റർ ഇല്ല എങ്കിൽ അത് റിലീസിന് ശേഷം നന്നായി ബാധിക്കും. ഈ തിങ്കളോട്* കൂടി പോസ്റ്ററുകൾ എല്ലായിടത്തും നിറയണം. ലോകകപ്പ് ആവേശം ഒക്കെ അതിജീവിക്കണം എങ്കിൽ മികച്ച പടം എന്നതിനോടൊപ്പം മികച്ച പ്രൊമോഷനും വേണം.

----------


## Antonio

> Shaeyy.. 💃
> Evideya practise?? 
> 
> Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk


Back to Kerala after 3yrs(PG)...
Ini start cheyyanam..
Alappuzha hometown

----------


## Maryadaraman

> Quote placa and theatre
> 
> Sent from my vivo 1723 using Tapatalk


Trippunithura Central!!

----------


## King Amal

Poster und.. 
Athaalla..  Stickers..  
Ella fans unitinum kodukarund ee saadhanam.. 
Ath ee tym illa enne ullu..  Athinu pakaram full page AD! 



> സ്റ്റിക്കർ പ്രൊമോഷൻ means? പോസ്റ്റർ ഇല്ല എന്നാണോ? പോസ്റ്റർ ഇല്ല എങ്കിൽ അത് റിലീസിന് ശേഷം നന്നായി ബാധിക്കും. ഈ തിങ്കളോട്* കൂടി പോസ്റ്ററുകൾ എല്ലായിടത്തും നിറയണം. ലോകകപ്പ് ആവേശം ഒക്കെ അതിജീവിക്കണം എങ്കിൽ മികച്ച പടം എന്നതിനോടൊപ്പം മികച്ച പ്രൊമോഷനും വേണം.

----------


## Tigerbasskool

> Poster und.. 
> Athaalla..  Stickers..  
> Ella fans unitinum kodukarund ee saadhanam.. 
> Ath ee tym illa enne ullu..  Athinu pakaram full page AD!


full page ad athyavishyam aanu ipol the kaalathu

----------


## Abin thomas

> Trippunithura Central!!


Avidunnu puffs medikende rametta. :Laughing:

----------


## abraham



----------


## Antonio

> Avidunnu puffs medikende rametta.


Aviduthe puffs enna special???

----------


## Mike



----------


## BangaloreaN

> സ്റ്റിക്കർ പ്രൊമോഷൻ means? പോസ്റ്റർ ഇല്ല എന്നാണോ? പോസ്റ്റർ ഇല്ല എങ്കിൽ അത് റിലീസിന് ശേഷം നന്നായി ബാധിക്കും. ഈ തിങ്കളോട്* കൂടി പോസ്റ്ററുകൾ എല്ലായിടത്തും നിറയണം. ലോകകപ്പ് ആവേശം ഒക്കെ അതിജീവിക്കണം എങ്കിൽ മികച്ച പടം എന്നതിനോടൊപ്പം മികച്ച പ്രൊമോഷനും വേണം.


perumazha aanu, poster nerathe ottichal nashichu povum.

----------


## Kannadi

Oru kidukkachi item aanu naale varaan pokunnathu....
Dialouge with kikidu getup

Sent from my SM-G610F using Tapatalk

----------


## abraham

മഞ്ചേരി

----------


## abraham

*MFWAI Varkala Taluk Committee*

*Abrahaminte    Sandhadhikal* 

*Special Fans Show* 


*Varkala SR theater*
*TIME 10.30 AM*

For tickets :

Nihal:8907531974

Arjun:9746572159

Riswan:7994059378

Junaid:9995908829

Basha:8129021225

----------


## Kaliyarmadam Giri

NIPAH alla ippozhathe problem
Perumazhayanu ivide Irinjalakudayokke kazhinja Kurachu 
divasangal ayi nalla kattum perumazhayumanu.

----------


## Kaliyarmadam Giri

> full page ad athyavishyam aanu ipol the kaalathu


Athe iniyangottu full page illengil onnum oru karyavumilla
Adhyakalathokke release day muthal angottu termination vare ethumovie ayalum paper ad udavum.even terminate ayalum festival  timeil 250 days 300 daysinte poster okke kanamayirunnu. Ippol 2nd week mutual size Kuranju thudangum pinne angottu kanan undavilla. movie theatre up undo illayo ennokke sadarana janagalkku ariyan pattilla

----------


## abraham



----------


## abraham



----------


## abraham



----------


## silverscreenfan



----------


## silverscreenfan



----------


## silverscreenfan

എബ്രഹാമിന്റെ സന്തതികൾ 
സ്പെഷ്യൽ ഷോ. ഇരിഞ്ഞാലക്കുട ചെമ്പകശ്ശേരി സിനിമാസ് 
10. 30 am 
ഫോർ ടിക്കറ്റ് contact 8113942846

----------


## silverscreenfan

മെഗാസ്റ്ററിന്റെ mega മാസ്സ് ഫിലിം
കോട്ടയം അഭിലാഷിൽ
4K 4ഷോസ് on THIS JUNE 16
Other centers in Kottayam
Kottayam:ANASWARA
CHANGANASSERY :ABHINAYA
PALA:UNIVERSAL
THALAYOLAPARAMBU:CARNIVAL

----------


## silverscreenfan

BOOKING STARTED
-------------------------------
Abrahaminte Santhathikal ഫാൻസ് ഷോ 16-6-2018 ശനിയാഴ്ച രാവിലെ 10:30AM ന്.
Karthika Movies A/C 4K Thalikulam
ടിക്കറ്റ് വേണ്ടവർ ഉടൻ ബന്ധപ്പെടുക.
Afsal - 9656171402

----------


## silverscreenfan

JUNE 16✌
ABRAHAMINTA SANTHATHIKAL RELEASE
ADOOR NADHAM
show time 10:30
TICKET CONTACT :8157065100

----------


## silverscreenfan



----------


## silverscreenfan



----------


## silverscreenfan

#AbrahaminteSanthathikal
FIRST DAY FIRST SHOW​

​ജൂണ് 1⃣6⃣ന് കൃത്യം⏰​ ​11 മണിക്ക്​
Sree Kaleeswary Theatre (SMB Cinemas)
Kaliyikkavila, Thiruvananthapuram.

#MFWAI_PARASSALA_AREA_COMMITTEE
Secretary Vishnu.V.P-9567030210
Treasurer syam Lal-9020164267
Joint Scr. Shahansha - 9895138985
President Sai Syam-9895945155
Patron Justin Raj-9746077870

*​MAMMOOTTY FANS & WELFARE ASSOCIATION INTERNATIONAL PARASSALA​

----------


## silverscreenfan

Here’s The List Of UAE-GCC Upcoming Movies
#BTech - June 14
#Race3 - June 14
#AdriftMovie - June 14
#Hereditary⁠ ⁠ - June 14
#HotelArtemis - June 14
*#AbrahaminteSanthathikal - June 21*
#LovingPablo - June 21
#EscapePlan2 - June 28

----------


## silverscreenfan

Abrahaminte Santhathikal
Special Show Tickets | Surabhi Movies Chalakudy. 
Call : 8943821052 | 8086688212
#June16 #Eid #Saturday

----------


## silverscreenfan



----------


## silverscreenfan



----------


## Kaliyarmadam Giri

> Abrahaminte Santhathikal
> Special Show Tickets | Surabhi Movies Chalakudy. 
> Call : 8943821052 | 8086688212
> #June16 #Eid #Saturday


 Nammude
Surabhi :Drum:  :Drum:  :Drum:  :Drum:  :Drum:

----------


## silverscreenfan



----------


## silverscreenfan

kattakkada swaram-layam

----------


## silverscreenfan



----------


## silverscreenfan



----------


## abraham



----------


## abraham



----------


## abraham



----------


## Sajil K R

> മെഗാസ്റ്ററിന്റെ mega മാസ്സ് ഫിലിം
> കോട്ടയം അഭിലാഷിൽ
> 4K 4ഷോസ് on THIS JUNE 16
> Other centers in Kottayam
> Kottayam:ANASWARA
> CHANGANASSERY :ABHINAYA
> PALA:UNIVERSAL
> THALAYOLAPARAMBU:CARNIVAL


Mundakayam undenn kettu

Sent from my Lenovo A6020a40 using Tapatalk

----------


## Kaliyarmadam Giri

Total etra screens undu

----------


## kandahassan

> Total etra screens undu


200 + und .

----------


## ACHOOTTY

Kidilolkidilam initial urappu.

Trailor vachu oru hit urappikkaam.

Athinu mukalil ellam fmily audience acceptance pole irikkum.

----------


## abraham

Manjeri devaki cinemax

----------


## abraham

Alappuzha

----------


## twist369

> Brazil days to go


Argentina Days to go 😎😁

----------


## maryland

6 days to go... :Giveup:

----------


## Antonio

Alappuzha Raiban aano??
Neerali maariyakond Changanachery Abhinaya, Kottayam Abhilash, okke kitti alle..Anu N Anand koode undakumo appo

----------


## Mike

AS nte koode Eid release ayi Marykutty mathram..

So screens will b more than expected..

----------


## Raja Sha

> Alappuzha


Alappuzhayil kairali mathrame ullo?

----------


## Kannan Mahesh

Pala  universal  fdfs eppozha, Time assured aayo?

----------


## Cinemalover

Njanum Fdfs  :Clap:  :Clap: 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk

----------


## Manoj

Njaanum fdfs, from tvandrum

Sent from my Moto G (5) using Tapatalk

----------


## mayavi

why low promotion at trivandrum

----------


## King Amal

Got it..  !
Fdfs Tvm Sreepadmanabha

Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk

----------


## Antonio

> why low promotion at trivandrum


That's not Ikka fort...

----------


## Akhil krishnan



----------


## abraham

> 


Chalakkudy alle..

----------


## abraham

Chalakudy

----------


## abraham



----------


## Akhil krishnan

> Chalakkudy alle..


yes..chalakkudy thanne

----------


## maryland

> Got it..  !
> Fdfs Tvm Sreepadmanabha
> 
> Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk


pwolichu? :Band:  :Drum:

----------


## abraham

Karunagapalli

----------


## Mike

@Don DavidAdd to FDFS list





> Trippunithura Central!!





> Njanum Fdfs 
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk





> Njaanum fdfs, from tvandrum
> 
> Sent from my Moto G (5) using Tapatalk





> Got it..  !
> Fdfs Tvm Sreepadmanabha
> 
> Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk

----------


## Abin thomas

> That's not Ikka fort...


Nalla padamanel tvm support kitum.joby is frm kottayam.he is doing very good at central kerala.avideyanu promo vendath.

----------


## abraham



----------


## King Amal

Podraaa BGM  😎

Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk

----------


## Tigerbasskool

> Podraaa BGM  
> 
> Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk


eshwaraaa....angeru enthokeeyaa ee pareyunethu  :Doh:  pulliyude official ID thanne aanoo ithu?

----------


## Antonio

> eshwaraaa....angeru enthokeeyaa ee pareyunethu  pulliyude official ID thanne aanoo ithu?


Maattipparayanel venel aakalloo
But first time aakumo lalettan film release Matti vechu as theatres il ikka film same week il release aakunnath...?

----------


## abraham

Pothencode mt cineplex

----------


## Don David

Abrahaminte Sandhathikal FDFS List

1)    @perumal - Ekm Kavitha

2)   @Cinema Freaken - Cherthala Kairali

3)    @yathra -Calicut Apsara

4)   @Don David - Mangalore Big cinemas/ PVR

5)   @abraham - Perinthalmanna Vismaya / Mannarkkad Agasthya

6)   @DAVID007 - Calicut Apsara

7)  @Abin thomas -Kottayam Anand/Abhilash

 :Cool:     @twist369 - Thalassery Liberty/Chithravani

9)   @Akhil krishnan - Palakkad Priya

10)   @Louise Pothen -Mavelikkara Prathiba

11) @Jo -Pala Universal

12)   @Kannan Mahesh -Pala Universal

13)    @sajilK R -Kottayam Abhilash /Anand

14)    @The wrong one -Mukkam Abhilash

15)   @Iyyer The Great -TVM Sree Padhmanabha

16)    @Phantom 369 -TVM Sree Padhmanabha

17)  @AbhiMegastar -Payyannur Rajadhani

1 :Cool:     @Sree Tcr -Thrissur Kairali

19)   @Kaliyarmadam Giri -Iringhalakkudi Chempakassery

20)    @Manoj -TVM Sreepadmanabha
21)   @King Amal -TVM Sreepadmanabha
22)   @Cinemalover - PVR /Q cinemas 
23)    @Maryadaraman -Thrippunthathara Central
24)    @Sreelakshmi Nair -Bangalore 
25) @jumail pala -Tanur pvs /Tirur anugraha

Sent from my vivo 1723 using Tapatalk

Sent from my vivo 1723 using Tapatalk

----------


## aashiq1

FDSS list undo

----------


## Don David

> FDSS list undo


Undalloo....quote your Thetre and place 

Sent from my vivo 1723 using Tapatalk

----------


## Kannan Mahesh

> That's not Ikka fort...


Tvm. New Theatre  il adyamayi 1crore collect cheytha oru padamund. Aarudeyanennu ariyamo🤔🤔🤔

----------


## Kannadi

Eannu thanthunana day.....

Sent from my SM-G610F using Tapatalk

----------


## Antonio

> Tvm. New Theatre  il adyamayi 1crore collect cheytha oru padamund. Aarudeyanennu ariyamo🤔🤔🤔


Ethaaa???
Rajamanikyam???
Or Puthiya New il aano???

----------


## jumail pala

> Abrahaminte Sandhathikal FDFS List
> 
> 1)   @perumal - Ekm Kavitha
> 
> 2)  @Cinema Freaken - Cherthala Kairali
> 
> 3)   @yathra -Calicut Apsara
> 
> 4)  @Don David - Mangalore Big cinemas/ PVR
> ...


Tanur pvs or tirur anoograha

----------


## Manoj

> Ethaaa???
> Rajamanikyam???
> Or Puthiya New il aano???


പഴയ new 1200 seater, ആദ്യമായി tvpm 1cr അടിച്ച പടം, രാജമാണിക്യം, 43 lakhs entho aaanu share

Sent from my Moto G (5) using Tapatalk

----------


## Manoj

> why low promotion at trivandrum


ഇന്നത്തെ ടീസർ നന്നായാൽ പിന്നെ ഒന്നും നോക്കണ്ട, initial okke താനെ ponnolum. 

Sent from my Moto G (5) using Tapatalk

----------


## Mammooka fan

Fdfs miss akum family ikum kananm enn paranju so avarude kude pokum
 Second shw at tvm ariesplex

----------


## King Amal

1200 seated new theatre..  
Tvmil oru film aadyam aayi 1cr  gross varunnath avidr aanu..  2005il Rajamanikyam. 

Ath kazhnj tvmil 1 cr gross varunna film vannath 2009il..  Film name Pazhassiraja.. 

Ath kazhnj varunnath 2010il oru padam aanu..  Film name Pokkiriraja..  

Fort for a reason.. 



> Ethaaa???
> Rajamanikyam???
> Or Puthiya New il aano???

----------


## Manoj

> 1200 seated new theatre..  
> Tvmil oru film aadyam aayi 1cr  gross varunnath avidr aanu..  2007il Rajamanikyam. 
> 
> Ath kazhnj tvmil 1 cr gross varunna film vannath 2009il..  Film name Pazhassiraja.. 
> 
> Ath kazhnj varunnath 2010il oru padam aanu..  Film name Pokkiriraja..  
> 
> Fort for a reason..


രാജമാണിക്യം 2005, പോക്കിരിരാജ 1cr ഒന്നുമില്ല

Sent from my Moto G (5) using Tapatalk

----------


## Manoj

> Fdfs miss akum family ikum kananm enn paranju so avarude kude pokum
>  Second shw at tvm ariesplex


2 പ്രാവശ്യം കണ്ടാൽ എന്താ കുഴപ്പം

Sent from my Moto G (5) using Tapatalk

----------


## King Amal

> രാജമാണിക്യം 2005, പോക്കിരിരാജ 1cr ഒന്നുമില്ല
> 
> Sent from my Moto G (5) using Tapatalk


96 lakhinte velli entel und..  
Tvm remyayil aanu run terminate aavunath..  
1cr proof njn tharam.. 

Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk

----------


## Manoj

32 lakhs entho aanu share എന്നാണ് എന്റെ ഓർമ്മ, 1cr എന്തായാലും കാണില്ല


> 96 lakhinte velli entel und..  
> Tvm remyayil aanu run terminate aavunath..  
> 1cr proof njn tharam.. 
> 
> Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk


Sent from my Moto G (5) using Tapatalk

----------


## King Amal

> 32 lakhs entho aanu share എന്നാണ് എന്റെ ഓർമ്മ, 1cr എന്തായാലും കാണില്ല
> 
> Sent from my Moto G (5) using Tapatalk


Chitrabhumiyil 40days gross 65,11,650
Final gross entel und.. Thappatte.. 

Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk

----------


## Manoj

> Chitrabhumiyil 40days gross 65,11,650
> Final gross entel und.. Thappatte.. 
> 
> Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk


Chithrabhoomiyil Calicut collection alle varunnathu

Sent from my Moto G (5) using Tapatalk

----------


## King Amal

> Chithrabhoomiyil Calicut collection alle varunnathu
> 
> Sent from my Moto G (5) using Tapatalk


.

Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk

----------


## Mike

Teaser Day  :Band:   :Band:

----------


## Cinemalover

Fdfs from PVR / Q Cinemas

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk

----------


## KeralaVarma

*kavithayil poyi kaanu bro*


> Fdfs from PVR / Q Cinemas
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk

----------


## Rayamanikyam

> Abrahaminte Sandhathikal FDFS List
> 
> 1)   @perumal - Ekm Kavitha
> 
> 2)  @Cinema Freaken - Cherthala Kairali
> 
> 3)   @yathra -Calicut Apsara
> 
> 4)  @Don David - Mangalore Big cinemas/ PVR
> ...


*TVM Padmanabhaya ano atho ah kutti petti Devipriya ano??? kathi poyittu re-open cheythillalo ithuvare???? ithano re-opening??? @Manoj*

----------


## Helwin

> 1200 seated new theatre..  
> Tvmil oru film aadyam aayi 1cr  gross varunnath avidr aanu..  2005il Rajamanikyam. 
> 
> Ath kazhnj tvmil 1 cr gross varunna film vannath 2009il..  Film name Pazhassiraja.. 
> 
> Ath kazhnj varunnath 2010il oru padam aanu..  Film name Pokkiriraja..  
> 
> Fort for a reason..


pazassiku mumpu 2006il classmates, 2008il t20 ,2009il  2 harihar nagar oke 1 cr adichitund...  not pazhassi

----------


## King Amal

> pazassiku mumpu 2006il classmates, 2008il t20 ,2009il  2 harihar nagar oke 1 cr adichitund...  not pazhassi


Aivde oralde fort aa tvm nn oru karakambi kand..  Ayaldem ikkedem vecha aftr manikyam, pazhassi nn prnje..  

Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk

----------


## Mike

40 Sec Teaser

----------


## Manoj

> *TVM Padmanabhaya ano atho ah kutti petti Devipriya ano??? kathi poyittu re-open cheythillalo ithuvare???? ithano re-opening??? @Manoj*


പദ്മനാഭ ആണ്, reopening aanu

Sent from my Moto G (5) using Tapatalk

----------


## Young Mega Star

Multi bookings ennu open akum?

----------


## Tissot

> Multi bookings ennu open akum?


 june 12 ennu kettu

----------


## Helwin

> പദ്മനാഭ ആണ്, reopening aanu
> 
> Sent from my Moto G (5) using Tapatalk


sreekumar etha charted ?

----------


## Rayamanikyam

*innu ithinte censoring nadanno???*

----------


## shameenls

U/A 2 Hr 11 minute. എന്ന് കേട്ടു


> *innu ithinte censoring nadanno???*


Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk

----------


## Kannadi

Censor Over.. 2hrs 11 min..U/A

Sent from my SM-G610F using Tapatalk

----------


## shameenls

നമുക്ക് പദ്മനാഭയും ന്യൂ വും ആണ് എന്നാണ് അറിഞ്ഞത്


> sreekumar etha charted ?


Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk

----------


## Rayamanikyam

> U/A 2 Hr 11 minute. എന്ന് കേട്ടു
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


*appol innu allenkil nale muthal online reservations thudangum.....*

----------


## Mike

Censored with U/A 

Duration : 2 hr 11 Min 7 Seconds !




> *innu ithinte censoring nadanno???*

----------


## shameenls

> *appol innu allenkil nale muthal online reservations thudangum.....*


ഇന്ന് തുടങ്ങണം. ടീസറിന്റെ end ൽ reservation started all over എന്ന് കൂടി കൊടുത്താൽ കിടുക്കും. ടീസർ fb റിലീസ് കൂടി ആണേൽ കുറെ കൂടി റീച് ആയേനെ.

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk

----------


## Kannadi

Reservation nale muthal aavananu chance

Sent from my SM-G610F using Tapatalk

----------


## Mike



----------


## Rangeela

:Drum:  :Drum:  :Drum:  :Drum:

----------


## DAVID007

:Band: 

Sent from my SM-G360FY using Tapatalk

----------


## BangaloreaN

> Censored with U/A 
> 
> Duration : 2 hr 11 Min 7 Seconds !


duration is good, lag undavilla.

----------


## Oruvan1

> duration is good, lag undavilla.


Aadhyaamaayittu oru positive post from u in a mammootty thread. 

Good sign..  :Band: 

ATBB

----------


## Kattippalli Pappan

> duration is good, lag undavilla.


Laginu duration oru problem alla
Ennu theliyicha etrayo films undu.

----------


## KOBRA

Innu teaser release undo ?

----------


## BangaloreaN

> Aadhyaamaayittu oru positive post from u in a mammootty thread. 
> 
> Good sign.. 
> 
> ATBB


ee padathinu negative post onnum ittittilla.
Blog aanu ente padam.

----------


## Abin thomas

> ee padathinu negative post onnum ittittilla.
> Blog aanu ente padam.


Saramilla release ayit kazhinjit polikan ullathalle  :Laughing:

----------


## shameenls

Booking opened.. calicut regal

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk

----------


## shameenls

5 Shows

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk

----------


## shameenls

നിപ്പാ ക്കു എതിരെ തന്നെ ആദ്യ ബുക്കിംഗ് ഓപ്പണിങ്..
Calicut regal cinemas 5 shows

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk

----------


## shameenls

> Innu teaser release undo ?


എന്ത് ചോദ്യമാണ് ചങ്ങായീ. ഇന്നലെ മുതലേ നുമ്മ ഇന്ന് 7 മണിക്കായിട്ടു വൈറ്റിംഗിലാണ്. ഒരു 40 sec ഐറ്റം വരിന്നുണ്ട്.

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk

----------


## Kannadi

> നിപ്പാ ക്കു എതിരെ തന്നെ ആദ്യ ബുക്കിംഗ് ഓപ്പണിങ്..
> Calicut regal cinemas 5 shows
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


Athu polichu.....

Sent from my SM-G610F using Tapatalk

----------


## abraham

Hvy promo

----------


## BangaloreaN

> Saramilla release ayit kazhinjit polikan ullathalle


athinu samrakshana samithikkar gap tharende  :Laughing:

----------


## BangaloreaN

> Innu teaser release undo ?


yes, don't expect any dialogue.

----------


## shameenls

ഉണ്ട് എന്നാണ് തോന്നുന്നത്. 


> yes, don't expect any dialogue.


Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk

----------


## KOBRA

> എന്ത് ചോദ്യമാണ് ചങ്ങായീ. ഇന്നലെ മുതലേ നുമ്മ ഇന്ന് 7 മണിക്കായിട്ടു വൈറ്റിംഗിലാണ്. ഒരു 40 sec ഐറ്റം വരിന്നുണ്ട്.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


Swalpm busy ayirunnu
athukondu vivarnagal onnum ariyunnilla  :Laughing:

----------


## Mike

Ennathe teaser il dialogue undu  :Band: 


> yes, don't expect any dialogue.

----------


## KOBRA

> yes, don't expect any dialogue.


Kamalhasante pushpak pole ano padam  :Laughing:

----------


## Don David

> Ennathe teaser il dialogue undu


Intro teaser aanennaa kettey ...endho aavattey ...jimittan teaser aayaal mathi ...angane aanel initial podi podikkum

Sent from my vivo 1723 using Tapatalk

----------


## Don David

> 5 Shows
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


 :Band:   :Drum: 

Sent from my vivo 1723 using Tapatalk

----------


## Abin thomas

> athinu samrakshana samithikkar gap tharende


Ethu gapinte idayil koodeyum ningal keruallo.athanallo sheelam  :Laughing: 

Sent from my Redmi Note 5 Pro using Tapatalk

----------


## Don David

> Ethu gapinte idayil koodeyum ningal keruallo.athanallo sheelam 
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 5 Pro using Tapatalk


😃😃😃😃

Sent from my vivo 1723 using Tapatalk

----------


## BangaloreaN

> Kamalhasante pushpak pole ano padam


40s teaser ennu kettathu kondu dialogue expect cheythilla, pilleru parayunnu undennu.

----------


## Don David

> 40s teaser ennu kettathu kondu dialogue expect cheythilla, pilleru parayunnu undennu.


Undaayaal nannayirinnu....!!lets see !!

One more hour for Teaser !!!!

Sent from my vivo 1723 using Tapatalk

----------


## Helwin

waiting  :Band:

----------


## twist369

40 second il 20 secondm producerde shopinte logo aavum,🤐


> 40s teaser ennu kettathu kondu dialogue expect cheythilla, pilleru parayunnu undennu.

----------


## Don David

> 40 second il 20 secondm producerde shopinte logo aavum,🤐


 :Ennekollu:   :Ennekollu: 

BTW its a 45 second teaser ....9 secinds for titles ....36 for visuals ....  :Vandivittu: 

Sent from my vivo 1723 using Tapatalk

----------


## Don David

Please promote the booking started theatres in fb insta and twitter so that it will reach to more ......

Hope the makers will share through their pages

Sent from my vivo 1723 using Tapatalk

----------


## Kannan Mahesh

> Please promote the booking started theatres in fb insta and twitter so that it will reach to more ......
> 
> Hope the makers will share through their pages
> 
> Sent from my vivo 1723 using Tapatalk


Evideyanu booking open ayath, calicut ozhike

----------


## abraham



----------


## Don David

> Evideyanu booking open ayath, calicut ozhike


Censoring innu kayinghalle olloo.....so naale muthal almost ellayidathum thudangum....calicut regal innu start aayathu thanne good sign aanu .....Book my showil Duration and UA certificate okke add cheythu  ...multi naale or mattannal open aavum !!

Sent from my vivo 1723 using Tapatalk

----------


## abraham



----------


## Don David

Calicut regalil oru screen koode kittanam ....!!!
Ippoyathe screen 95 seater aanu eventhough apsara is there ...
First day 5 shows maximum occuoancy will be 475 and the total gross will be - 85500.

So if get one more screen ,it will be great ....!!

Sent from my vivo 1723 using Tapatalk

----------


## KOBRA

*CLT kirali and coranation anu ennu kelkkunnu*

----------


## Kannan Mahesh

[QUOTE=Don David;8313821]Censoring innu kayinghalle olloo.....so naale muthal almost ellayidathum thudangum....calicut regal innu start aayathu thanne good sign aanu .....Book my showil Duration and UA certificate okke add cheythu  ...multi naale or mattannal open aavum !!

Sent from my vivo 1723 using Don, enik swapnam pole thonnunnu. Oru mammootty film nerathe censor cheyyunnu, 5 day munne booking open aavunnu, terrific hypil varunnu, Big release, valiya competition Illa , except marykutty,, aake oru optimistic feeling undavunnu. ith sadharana nadakkunnathalla. Doninte ormayil ithellam othuvanna oru film ormayundo... Any way wishing a BB next to P. M]

----------


## Don David

> *CLT kirali and coranation anu ennu kelkkunnu*


Appo apsara alley.... Apsara aanennanallo aadhyam paranghey ....apsarayum kairaliyum coronationum ellam koode varattey ...weekend nalla pole collect cheyyalloo...Film city illathadhukond thanne screens add cheythaalum athyavashyam occupancy kittum.  

Sent from my vivo 1723 using Tapatalk

----------


## Mammooka fan

25 min more
Waiting for the terror teaser

----------


## Raja Sha

Waoting for an adipoli teaser...

----------


## Don David

[QUOTE=Kannan Mahesh;8313827]


> Censoring innu kayinghalle olloo.....so naale muthal almost ellayidathum thudangum....calicut regal innu start aayathu thanne good sign aanu .....Book my showil Duration and UA certificate okke add cheythu  ...multi naale or mattannal open aavum !!
> 
> Sent from my vivo 1723 using Don, enik swapnam pole thonnunnu. Oru mammootty film nerathe censor cheyyunnu, 5 day munne booking open aavunnu, terrific hypil varunnu, Big release, valiya competition Illa , except marykutty,, aake oru optimistic feeling undavunnu. ith sadharana nadakkunnathalla. Doninte ormayil ithellam othuvanna oru film ormayundo... Any way wishing a BB next to P. M]


Ee aduthakaalathengum ingane nerethe booking open aayitt release aayittilla ...but ithinekkal hypeil vannath Great father aarnnu....They planned well with motion posters ,character posters,teaser ,prerelease teaser and extra pronotion by august cinemas...and fans were also excited ...After thoppil joppan tgere were no ikka movie for a long time and december strike resulted to release the movie on vishu gets extra boost...Here not the case of the same, here they planned well executed it ,but coyodnt create a buzz among all..but still it has some hype created among tge youth and the audio video trailer launch made a wide reach due to an open stage program at lulu mall....
Surely this will be the highest opening for ikka 2018 ...Todays teaser will boost tge initial

Sent from my vivo 1723 using Tapatalk

----------


## Mammooka fan

2 more minutes

----------


## ALEXI



----------


## David999

Teaserum suspense niranjathu. Onnume velipeduthunnilla

----------


## Don David

:Band:   :Band: 

Sent from my vivo 1723 using Tapatalk

----------


## SaLsA

teaser kandu. dialogue deliveryil entho oru energy kuravu ullathu pole thonnunnu

----------


## Antonio

Polappanayi...BGM ntammmoo
Ikka character got double shade it seems from the Bible quotes..
Oru hidden image...or one bad image???

----------


## Kannan Mahesh

But, booking open aayathukond tgf nekkal aadya days gunam kittum ennu njan karuthunnu .pinne  mazha oru problem aanu

----------


## Don David

Bgm ,frames ,shots, dialogues okke kollaaaam !!!!

Sent from my vivo 1723 using Tapatalk

----------


## Oruvan1

> 


Pottattteeeee bellaari bombunkal ...  :Band:   :Band:  

bgm ... best of gopi and best of mollywood. 

Superrrrr...... 

expectations going sky high

 :Band: 

voice okke spaaar

----------


## Don David

> teaser kandu. dialogue deliveryil entho oru energy kuravu ullathu pole thonnunnu


Bible words mathramanallo dialogue aayitt...

Sent from my vivo 1723 using Tapatalk

----------


## Oruvan1

> teaser kandu. dialogue deliveryil entho oru energy kuravu ullathu pole thonnunnu


teaserinu vendi paranja dialogues allaalo. Movieyil correct aavum.

----------


## David999

> Bible words mathramanallo dialogue aayitt...
> 
> Sent from my vivo 1723 using Tapatalk


Athe .. enthyalum sambhvam Adipoli .. katta waiting

----------


## Kannan Mahesh

> teaser kandu. dialogue deliveryil entho oru energy kuravu ullathu pole thonnunnu


Dialogue delivery our kuzhappom Illa.

----------


## Don David

Mass mass ...Teaser kolakolli.....!!!

Initial okke ingu porum...!!!
Morethan enough !!!!

Sent from my vivo 1723 using Tapatalk

----------


## Don David

Ellavarum vannu band adichechum poo...

Sent from my vivo 1723 using Tapatalk

----------


## Mike

And yes..  :Band: 

That is something  :Band: 

Gopi annan muthanu.. Ufff mahn.. That BGM

----------


## David999

> Pottattteeeee bellaari bombunkal ...   
> 
> bgm ... best of gopi and best of mollywood. 
> 
> Superrrrr...... 
> 
> expectations going sky high
> 
> 
> ...


Megastar mammootty enna title card . Ikkayude face pinne aa BGM .. thakarthu 

 :Band:

----------


## unnikollam

Inganathe slow dialogues kettu maduthu

Sent from my LLD-AL10 using Tapatalk

----------


## jeanu007

> teaser kandu. dialogue deliveryil entho oru energy kuravu ullathu pole thonnunnu


 I feel the same as well. I think those deliveries are meant to be soft ones..Let's wait 4 the movie. I have a feeling there will be lot of goosebump moments with the presentation and the dialogue delivery

----------


## Kannan Mahesh

> Dialogue delivery our kuzhappom Illa.


Megastar seems to be in double role. My wild guess. Is any one agree with me?

----------


## Helwin

> teaser kandu. dialogue deliveryil entho oru energy kuravu ullathu pole thonnunnu


ath  scenilla... bcos bible big b stylil vayikan pattillallo  :Laughing:

----------


## Kannan Mahesh

> Dialogue delivery our kuzhappom Illa.


We Shaji padoor evideyayirunnu ithra Kalam.. Aa frames, pinne bgm,, bijukuttan parayunnapole "onnum parayanilla ".making it oru freshness already feel cheyyunnu...

----------


## Akhil krishnan

> 


oora masss....  :Drum:  :Drum: 

Megastar...  :Clap:  :Clap: 

Bgm..  :Urgreat:  :Drum:  :Drum: 

GopI Annan  :Yahbuhuha:  :Yahbuhuha: 

FDFS locked  :Band:  :Band:

----------


## David999

15 min thanne 25k views and 4K likes for the teaser. Full fansum waiting ayirunnu for this

 :Band:

----------


## Mike

Athe... Bible verses edthu parayumpo athil nthu energy konduvarana..

Moreover the character may demand this..




> ath  scenilla... bcos bible big b stylil vayikan pattillallo

----------


## Mammooka fan

> Megastar seems to be in double role. My wild guess. Is any one agree with me?


Enkum athu thonund
But angane veran chance kanunila

By the way who is acting as Abraham

----------


## Tissot

Expectation kondavam teaser ishtayla.....but the bgm spaaar

----------


## Kannan Mahesh

> Inganathe slow dialogues kettu maduthu
> 
> Sent from my LLD-AL10 using Tapatalk


Entha ithokke...

----------


## Akhil krishnan



----------


## Mammooka fan

> ath  scenilla... bcos bible big b stylil vayikan pattillallo


Atha ororo negative kand pidikunathe

----------


## David999

> Expectation kondavam teaser ishtayla.....but the bgm spaaar


Oru 10 min gap ittu onnude kandu nokku bhai .. aa excitement okke onnu kuryatte..   enthyalum ishtam avum

----------


## Tigerbasskool

> 


good one...bible le dialogues ...intial record uripikaaam .. :Urgreat:

----------


## Mammooka fan

Depends on theatre count

----------


## David999

Reservation nale thanne angu start cheythal adipoli ayennne

----------


## SaLsA

> Athe... Bible verses edthu parayumpo athil nthu energy konduvarana..
> 
> Moreover the character may demand this..


may be ur right. pinne bhayangara expectaion aarnu. ath kondarkum angane feel cheythath. enthayalum FDFS locked.

----------


## Don David

> may be ur right. pinne bhayangara expectaion aarnu. ath kondarkum angane feel cheythath. enthayalum FDFS locked.


Mention theatre

Sent from my vivo 1723 using Tapatalk

----------


## moovybuf

> may be ur right. pinne bhayangara expectaion aarnu. ath kondarkum angane feel cheythath. enthayalum FDFS locked.


Hi voice might have changed over the years... you cannot expect the same voice that he had 10 years ago... people change its natural..

----------


## Kannan Mahesh

Ippol ellavarum OK aayo. Teaser nallathuthanneyanu. But expectation was high. Athanu problem. Megastarinte character something like prithviraj played in 7th day...

----------


## Kannan Mahesh

> Mention theatre
> 
> Sent from my vivo 1723 using Tapatalk


Kando, doninte professionalism.

----------


## The wrong one

:Band:  :Drum:  :Band: 
Kola Kolli Teaser

Sent from my SM-T231 using Tapatalk

----------


## SaLsA

> Mention theatre
> 
> Sent from my vivo 1723 using Tapatalk


thodupuzha - aashirvad

----------


## jackpot raja

:Drum: 

Oru pidiyum kittunnillallo.

No clue at all....

anyway, katta waiting...

----------


## Abin thomas

Kidukkan pwoli teaser.Bible quotes anganayalle parayendath.athil punch ital bore avum.

----------


## SaLsA

> Hi voice might have changed over the years... you cannot expect the same voice that he had 10 years ago... people change its natural..


ur right. expection aanu preshnam aayath. ithinte peril oru discussion ini vende venda. ikka enthayalum thakarkum. athil oru samshayavumilla..

----------


## Don David

> ur right. expection aanu preshnam aayath. ithinte peril oru discussion ini vende venda. ikka enthayalum thakarkum. athil oru samshayavumilla..


Pinnnalla

Sent from my vivo 1723 using Tapatalk

----------


## ABE

*Ee padam koluthum... nannayi hold cheythaal oru super hit manakkunnu.
Allaathe Uncle cheythapole cheythaal , no words.*

----------


## Don David

Abrahaminte Sandhathikal FDFS List

1)     @perumal - Ekm Kavitha

2)   @Cinema Freaken - Cherthala Kairali

3)     @yathra -Calicut Apsara

4)   @Don David - Mangalore Big cinemas/ PVR

5)   @abraham - Perinthalmanna Vismaya / Mannarkkad Agasthya

6)   @DAVID007 - Calicut Apsara

7)  @Abin thomas -Kottayam Anand/Abhilash

 :Cool:      @twist369 - Thalassery Liberty/Chithravani

9)   @Akhil krishnan - Palakkad Priya

10)   @Louise Pothen -Mavelikkara Prathiba

11) @Jo -Pala Universal

12)   @Kannan Mahesh -Pala Universal

13)     @sajilK R -Kottayam Abhilash /Anand

14)     @The wrong one -Mukkam Abhilash

15)   @Iyyer The Great -TVM Sree Padhmanabha

16)     @Phantom 369 -TVM Sree Padhmanabha

17)  @AbhiMegastar -Payyannur Rajadhani

1 :Cool:      @Sree Tcr -Thrissur Kairali

19)   @Kaliyarmadam Giri -Iringhalakkudi Chempakassery

20)    @Manoj -TVM Sreepadmanabha
21)   @King Amal -TVM Sreepadmanabha
22)   @Cinemalover - PVR /Q cinemas 
23)     @Maryadaraman -Thrippunthathara Central
24)     @Sreelakshmi Nair -Bangalore 
25) @jumail pala -Tanur pvs /Tirur anugraha
26) @SaLsA -Thodupuzha Aashirwad


Sent from my vivo 1723 using Tapatalk

----------


## arjunan

finally good teaser  :Band:  padathil oru pratheeksha undu ippol  :Drum:

----------


## Abin thomas

> *Ee padam koluthum... nannayi hold cheythaal oru super hit manakkunnu.
> Allaathe Uncle cheythapole cheythaal , no words.*


Lack of entertainment value nd lack of promo affected uncle.njn expect cheytha reethiyil anu uncle poyath.abraham bb anu expectation

----------


## shameenls

> finally good teaser  padathil oru pratheeksha undu ippol


 കിടു ടീസർ. എന്റെ പൊന്നോ ബിജിഎം കൊടൂരം. ബൈബിൾ വചനങ്ങൾ പറയുമ്പോൾ ആ സിറ്റുവേഷനും ആ പ്രായത്തിന്റെയും ചേർച്ച അനുസരിച്ചരിക്കും പറയുന്നത്. ഡയലോഗ് മോഡുലേഷന്റെ കിങിനോടാണ്  40 sec സാധനം കണ്ടിട്ട് ഡയലോഗ് presentation പോരാ എന്ന് പറയുന്നത്. എന്തായാലും പടം technically tgf നു മുകളിൽ തന്നെ ആയിരിക്കും എന്ന്  ഐറ്റംസ് കാണുമ്പോൾ ഉറപ്പിക്കാം.

----------


## arjunan

> കിടു ടീസർ. എന്റെ പൊന്നോ ബിജിഎം കൊടൂരം. ബൈബിൾ വചനങ്ങൾ പറയുമ്പോൾ ആ സിറ്റുവേഷനും ആ പ്രായത്തിന്റെയും ചേർച്ച അനുസരിച്ചരിക്കും പറയുന്നത്. ഡയലോഗ് മോഡുലേഷന്റെ കിങിനോടാണ്  40 sec സാധനം കണ്ടിട്ട് ഡയലോഗ് presentation പോരാ എന്ന് പറയുന്നത്. എന്തായാലും പടം technically tgf നു മുകളിൽ തന്നെ ആയിരിക്കും എന്ന്  ഐറ്റംസ് കാണുമ്പോൾ ഉറപ്പിക്കാം.


tgf level collection urappayi. athinu mukalil kittumo ennu nokkaam.  :Cheerleader:

----------


## Antonio

> Megastar seems to be in double role. My wild guess. Is any one agree with me?


Yaa.me
Bible quotes gives some clues like dat..
Or same person with hidden faces..

----------


## Antonio

Alappuzha Fans show undo??

----------


## perumal

Good teaser  :Yeye: 

"സര്*വവും എന്റെ പിതാവ് എന്നെ ഏല്*പിച്ചിരിക്കുന്നു. പിതാവല്ലാതെ മറ്റാരും പുത്രനെ അറിയുന്നില്ല. പുത്രനും പുത്രന്* ആര്*ക്കുവെളിപ്പെടുത്തിക്കൊടുക്കാന്*മനസ്*സാകുന  ്നുവോ അവനുമല്ലാതെ മറ്റാരും പിതാവിനെയും അറിയുന്നില്ല."
മത്തായി, അദ്ധ്യായം 11, വാക്യം 27
😇😊

----------


## mujthaba

Ikka last villain anenki terra bb aavum .. angane arum eduknillallo padam

----------


## Cinemalover

Kidu  :Clap:  :Clap: 


Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk

----------


## Kattippalli Pappan

Teaser kandittu lag ulla pole thonnunnu.

----------


## Oruvan1

> Teaser kandittu lag ulla pole thonnunnu.


Okay raajaave

----------


## A_One

Padathine kurichu oru soochanayum purathu pokaruthu ennu nirbandam ulla pole.. trailerilum athe teaserilum athe.. athu kondu oru abiprayam parayan patunnilla... wait and see..

----------


## Don David

> Teaser kandittu lag ulla pole thonnunnu.


Thaankalude thonnal sathyamaavaathirikkan prarthichukolluva

Sent from my vivo 1723 using Tapatalk

----------


## Kannan Mahesh

Booking nale ellayidathum open  avumo. Enkil oru thakarpu thakarkum.. Ith megahit aakkanam namuk

----------


## Raja Sha

:Band:  :Band: Superb!!

----------


## Raja Sha

Padam enthayalum variety ulla oru stylish item thanne ayirikkum ennu urappikkam..
New ge. Youth okke ettedukkathirikkan tharamilla..
Over stylish aakki common audiencine akattumo ennoru bhayamanu ullath

----------


## King Amal

Booking opened!!  

Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk

----------


## Antonio

Lag Ulla scenes Eduth teaser aakkiyathakum...bakki full fast aakum

----------


## Kannan Mahesh

> Enik aa padathine patti thonniya abhiprayam njnum paranj..  Athre ullu..  😎


Alambakkall

----------


## Antonio

> Shaeyy..  ^?^
> 
> Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk


Broo...
Let's welcome Abraham..
Chumma ban onnum vangalle...
Ingalokke poyaal oru ithu illanneee

----------


## King Amal

15 dateilek aa booking open aayath.. 

Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk

----------


## Don David

> 15 dateilek aa booking open aayath.. 
> 
> Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk


Ippo ok aayille

Sent from my vivo 1723 using Tapatalk

----------


## King Amal

> Ippo ok aayille
> 
> Sent from my vivo 1723 using Tapatalk


Aayi.. 😀😋

Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk

----------


## shivankuty

Teaser kanditu prathyekichonm thonyla...not good nor bad...

Sent from my P7072G using Tapatalk

----------


## King Amal

.

Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk

----------


## Young Mega Star

Teaser is impressive.. Bible quotes parayuna tone is the best way 2 present it..

----------


## King Amal

💥

Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk

----------


## Rajamaanikyam

> Teaser is impressive.. Bible quotes parayuna tone is the best way 2 present it..


Totally agreed... Allathe Joseph Alex ineppoleyo Bilal ineppoleyokke Bible quotes parayunnathenganeyaanu...

----------


## Helwin

> Teaser kanditu prathyekichonm thonyla...not good nor bad...
> 
> Sent from my P7072G using Tapatalk


ninak epozhengilum enthelum thonno :asokan: 

Sent from my SM-J710F using Tapatalk

----------


## roshy

പടം റിലീസ് തലേന്ന് പത്രത്തിൽ കൊടുക്കുന്ന ad ഇന് പകരം, നാളെ പത്രത്തിൽ  റിസർവേഷൻ സ്റ്റാർട്ടഡ് എന്ന് പറഞ്ഞു വന്നെങ്കിൽ  നന്നായേനെ.

----------


## Helwin

@King Amal thetti quote cheythathan  :Biggrin:

----------


## Malik

Just a character intro teaser.Chumma stylish padamalla ennu manassilayi like tgf.Tgf pre rls teaser okkw chumma showoff kanikkan mathramulla item ayirunnu.Last shot okke kidu.Shots okke nice aanu with kidu bgm.Waiting

----------


## abraham

കിടു teaser...

----------


## abraham

ബൈബിൾ പിന്നെ ബാങ്ക് വിളിക്കുന്ന പോലെ പറയാൻ പറ്റുമോ

----------


## abraham

ഗോപി അണ്ണൻ... എവിടുന്ന് അടിച്ചു മാറ്റിയിട്ടാണങ്കിലും പുള്ളി ഉണ്ടാക്കുന്നത് ഒക്കെ അന്യായ ഐറ്റംസ് ആൺ...

----------


## Thevalliparamban

Ithippo dialouges motham bible verses aano? Context-nu sync aayal kuzhappamilla. Allathe forced aayittu kondu vannal paali pokum. Situationu yojikkunnathu aanel kidu aakukayum cheyyum. Hope for the best.

----------


## Thevalliparamban

Christian backdrop, symbol and references-nte okke over dose mattullavaril oru aversion undakkathe irunnaal bhagyam. Haneef has some obsession with biblical stories. TGF-ilum undayrnnallo King David reference okke.

----------


## Malik

> Ithippo dialouges motham bible verses aano? Context-nu sync aayal kuzhappamilla. Allathe forced aayittu kondu vannal paali pokum. Situationu yojikkunnathu aanel kidu aakukayum cheyyum. Hope for the best.


Ithu ethelum scene I'll vayikkanathakum.Title context aakki teaser I'll ittathakum

----------


## Thevalliparamban

> Ithu ethelum scene I'll vayikkanathakum.Title context aakki teaser I'll ittathakum


May be. Style-nu vendi ulla oru wanna be attempt aayi pokumo enna cheriya pedi kondu paranjatha. Haneefinu oru hollywood chayvu undallo, Tgf-le Joker okke.  Enthayalum oru promo-um padathe kurichu oru hint-um tharunnilla. Katta waiting.

----------


## Loud speaker

Varkala SR FDFS

----------


## BangaloreaN

> Christian backdrop, symbol and references-nte okke over dose mattullavaril oru aversion undakkathe irunnaal bhagyam. Haneef has some obsession with biblical stories. TGF-ilum undayrnnallo King David reference okke.


Aversion may not be the first issue, if people cannot connect, negative will spread.

----------


## Loud speaker

Trailer and Teaser Okke Kollaam , Tgf Pole Oru Catchy Teaser Aanu Pratheekshichath , Makersinu Athinu Manapoorvam Thalparyamillatha Pole...

----------


## abraham



----------


## abraham



----------


## abraham



----------


## abraham

Title cards okke anyayam

----------


## Thevalliparamban

> Aversion may not be the first issue, if people cannot connect, negative will spread.


Athinu connect cheyyan faith related karyangalo verses' interpretationo angane onnum undavillallo. Just story-il ithokke plain aayi refer cheyyunnalle undavullu? Enthayalum kandariyam. Hope it has story as well as style. Ithu vare ellam good vibes only.

----------


## BangaloreaN

> Athinu connect cheyyan faith related karyangalo verses' interpretationo angane onnum undavillallo. Just story-il ithokke plain aayi refer cheyyunnalle undavullu? Enthayalum kandariyam. Hope it has story as well as style. Ithu vare ellam good vibes only.


undavilla ennu karutham.
I have hope on this one.

----------


## abraham



----------


## King Amal

🤔

Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk

----------


## abraham

> undavilla ennu karutham.
> I have hope on this one.


Appo 16n first negative annante vaka... 😢😢😢

----------


## King Amal

Yh Atha.. Ith bible spoof story onnum allallo..  
Manasilavathe pogan.. 

Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk

----------


## Mike

@BangaloreaN PM nu sesham ethelum padam theatre il poy kandenkil alle.....  :Vandivittu: 

pnne padam kollilla nkil negative varum... athu eppo arayalum....... 





> Appo 16n first negative annante vaka... 

----------


## ChalakudikaraN

fdfs  chalakudy surabhi screen 2

----------


## Mike

@Don David 





> fdfs  chalakudy surabhi screen 2





> Varkala SR FDFS

----------


## Kaliyarmadam Giri

> fdfs  chalakudy surabhi screen 2


Screen1il ille

----------


## twist369

Okayish teaser..

Tgf black beast teaser undaakya impact youthinidayil undaakkumo enn samshayamaamu..

----------


## sudeepdayal

> May be. Style-nu vendi ulla oru wanna be attempt aayi pokumo enna cheriya pedi kondu paranjatha. Haneefinu oru hollywood chayvu undallo, Tgf-le Joker okke.  Enthayalum oru promo-um padathe kurichu oru hint-um tharunnilla. Katta waiting.


Yes aa pediyaanu sharikkum ee cinemayude main prasnam..  Character name ellam Valare complicated.. Christian backdrop aanel koodi common aayittulla oru name polum characternu illa.. Eechu kettayal pani paalum.. Strong screenplay aanel pinne onnum nokkan illa.. Nammude Johnny okke pole beekaram aayirikkanam.. Atleast athinte oru 25% vannal polum oru kidu thriller aavum..


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Don David

Abrahaminte Sandhathikal FDFS List

1)           @perumal - Ekm Kavitha

2)       @Cinema Freaken - Cherthala Kairali

3)           @yathra -Calicut Apsara

4)        @Don David - Mangalore Big cinemas/ PVR

5)       @abraham - Perinthalmanna Vismaya / Mannarkkad Agasthya

6)        @DAVID007 - Calicut Apsara

7)      @Abin thomas -Kottayam Anand/Abhilash

 :Cool:            @twist369 - Thalassery Liberty/Chithravani

9)       @Akhil krishnan - Palakkad Priya

10)        @Louise Pothen -Mavelikkara Prathiba

11) @Jo -Pala Universal

12)        @Kannan Mahesh -Pala Universal

13)           @sajilK R -Kottayam Abhilash /Anand

14)           @The wrong one -Mukkam Abhilash

15)        @Iyyer The Great -Tirur Anugraha

16)           @Phantom 369 -TVM Sree Padhmanabha

17)      @AbhiMegastar -Payyannur Rajadhani

1 :Cool:            @Sree Tcr -Thrissur Kairali

19)        @Kaliyarmadam Giri -Iringhalakkudi Chempakassery

20)         @Manoj -TVM Sreepadmanabha
21)        @King Amal -TVM Sreepadmanabha
22)        @Cinemalover - PVR /Q cinemas 
23)           @Maryadaraman -Thrippunthathara Central
24)           @Sreelakshmi Nair -Bangalore 
25)      @jumail pala -Tanur pvs /Tirur anugraha
26)       @SaLsA -Thodupuzha Aashirwad
27)     @Loud speaker - Varkala SR
2 :Cool:     @ChalakudikaraN -Chalakkudi Surabhi
29)   @Rajamanikyam - Bangalore
30)  @Kasrottaran -Kasargode Moviemax
31)  @akshaycool -Kasargode Moviemax

----------


## Don David

Iniyum fdfs list cheranundel please quote me

----------


## Rajamaanikyam

> Iniyum fdfs list cheranundel please quote me


Bangalore HMT yo vere ethenkilum theaterilo undenkil kaanum FDFS thanne...

----------


## Don David

> Bangalore HMT yo vere ethenkilum theaterilo undenkil kaanum FDFS thanne...


Ivide bangalore thanne @Sreelakshmi Nair undennu thonunnu.....

Sent from my vivo 1723 using Tapatalk

----------


## Rangeela

!!! Nice bgm!!!

----------


## Oruvan1

Repeat watchil kooduthal isthamnmm

----------


## sudeepdayal

BGM gooiyannan evidunnu perandiyaalum thee paarunna BGM..  Muthuvil Rajanik Rahman kodutha BGM nte hangover


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Rajamaanikyam

> Ivide bangalore thanne @Sreelakshmi Nair undennu thonunnu.....
> 
> Sent from my vivo 1723 using Tapatalk


Enthayalum maximum Thursday akumbozhekkum ariyan pattum...

----------


## King Amal

Trending #2

Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk

----------


## abraham

> Okayish teaser..
> 
> Tgf black beast teaser undaakya impact youthinidayil undaakkumo enn samshayamaamu..


Ath fbyil aayirunnu release cheythath crossposting vayi.... Athukond thanne athu kooduthal alukalilekk ethi... 
ith Youtubil aayathkond sadharanakkarude idayilekk ipolum ithinte teaserum trailerum ethiyittilla...

----------


## Keelezi Achu

Seems like makers doesn't want to reveal much until the release. Confused..

----------


## Kannadi

Teaser kollam...
Padam enthaa eannu oru idea tharunnillaaa
Pinne
Dialouge deliveryye patty palarum parayunnathu ktuuu
Padathile normal dialogue engil ee oru tune bore aavum
Eanikku dialouge kettidatholam ethu intevervel or climax aanenna thonnunne athu bible quate paranjukondulla aa oru making aavum eannu karuthunnu
Enthaayalum haneef and shaji padoor aarkkum oru clue tharu?illaaaa
Hatsofff

Sent from my SM-G610F using Tapatalk

----------


## Malik

> Okayish teaser..
> 
> Tgf black beast teaser undaakya impact youthinidayil undaakkumo enn samshayamaamu..


Athu chumma show off teaser aayirunille.Chumma slow motion mathramalla ennu ithinte teaser kondu manassilayi.Tgf ile kollavunna 2 mass scenes inte impact avar teaser vazhi thanne kanichum kalanju.Ithil angane onnum undayittilla

----------


## sethuramaiyer

Teaser dialog vannitum atra clue kiteela.. Very well maintained so far. Hope there will be some twists & turns to surprise the audience..

----------


## udaips

Nice teaser... Sure shot BB..!!  :Band:   :Band:

----------


## chandru

ithinte BG van impact in theatres with a good sound system...

----------


## King Amal

MFWAI Kattakada

Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk

----------


## maryland

:Clap:  :Drum:  :Clap:

----------


## Abin thomas

Fb full pucha bhavam anallo.matu forum thil oke full negative adi anallo.ikkayodoke entha pucham.prithvirajinte oke bhagyam entha respect..

----------


## Manoj

> Fb full pucha bhavam anallo.matu forum thil oke full negative adi anallo.ikkayodoke entha pucham.prithvirajinte oke bhagyam entha respect..


Respect കൂടിയത് നല്ലതാ, 2 എണ്ണം പെട്ടിയിൽ ആയല്ലോ. പുചികുന്നവർ puchikkatte, പടം ഇറങ്ങി കഴിഞ്ഞു ആരും പുകഴ്തത്തിരുന്നൽ മതി

Sent from my Moto G (5) using Tapatalk

----------


## Sajil K R

Pala

Sent from my Lenovo A6020a40 using Tapatalk

----------


## Kasrottaran

> Iniyum fdfs list cheranundel please quote me


Me @Kasrottaran and @akshaycool at Kasaragod Moviemax

----------


## Abin thomas

> Respect കൂടിയത് നല്ലതാ, 2 എണ്ണം പെട്ടിയിൽ ആയല്ലോ. പുചികുന്നവർ puchikkatte, പടം ഇറങ്ങി കഴിഞ്ഞു ആരും പുകഴ്തത്തിരുന്നൽ മതി
> 
> Sent from my Moto G (5) using Tapatalk


Kandath paranju.i dont mind

----------


## Antonio

> Fb full pucha bhavam anallo.matu forum thil oke full negative adi anallo.ikkayodoke entha pucham.prithvirajinte oke bhagyam entha respect..


New gen Cyber warriors anganeyaaa

----------


## PunchHaaji

Mazha, World Cup.. padathine badhikkumo?

----------


## Cinemalover

Booking ennu start cheyyum ?

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk

----------


## Don David

> Me @Kasrottaran and @akshaycool at Kasaragod Moviemax


Added!!!

Sent from my vivo 1723 using Tapatalk

----------


## ChalakudikaraN

jurassic park screen 1-  4kyil kalikanamenu theatre owner ...

----------


## KOBRA

*hype okke undo padathinu ?*

----------


## KOBRA

> Teaser dialog vannitum atra clue kiteela.. Very well maintained so far. Hope there will be some *twists & turns to surprise the audience*..


Ithu onnnum cinemayil illenkkil adutha gangster

----------


## Tissot

Villain poley oru emotional aayi parayuna film aanunu thonunu.....athil some mass elements koodi indayal kidukkum.....mass elements indunu thonunu title cardil mega star ennu add cheythathu kandtu

----------


## KOBRA

> Villain poley oru emotional aayi parayuna film aanunu thonunu.....athil some mass elements koodi indayal kidukkum.....mass elements indunu thonunu title cardil mega star ennu add cheythathu kandtu


*
Eppole Emotional thriller ennu kelkkumbole thanne pediyanu 
 villain pole oru emotional film akananu chance kooduthal*

----------


## King Amal

Emotional thriller alla..  



> Villain poley oru emotional aayi parayuna film aanunu thonunu.....athil some mass elements koodi indayal kidukkum.....mass elements indunu thonunu title cardil mega star ennu add cheythathu kandtu

----------


## Antonio

Emotional thriller was testing nellippalaka of Kshama...

----------


## Jo

> Fb full pucha bhavam anallo.matu forum thil oke full negative adi anallo.ikkayodoke entha pucham.prithvirajinte oke bhagyam entha respect..


Oru doubt..ee FB ennu parayunnathu specifically which page u are refering?..Lal supporters ulla pagil pucha bhavam sure aanu..and vice versa...machan ee pucha bhavam kanda pages onnu parayamo...ennal baakki njan parayam..ellarum pokkunna CINEMA PARADISO club okke aanel..athu kurachu so called lalettan buji fans aanu moderators and majority members..kadicha pottatha kure pottatharangal paranju...entho directors polum kanathathu kandupidikkanam enna reethiyil award padam polirikkkunna..katta ettan fans...avarkku lalannanu..pothettanum ozhike baakki ellam puchamanu....hell with them.. :Laughing: .athanu chodichathu..athu pole oro groupinum oru character undu..athyavasyam neutral pages okke nalla katta hype undu padathinu..lets wait..

----------


## King Amal

Cinema paradaise club oo..  Aadyamayitta kelkunnath.. 😀



> Oru doubt..ee FB ennu parayunnathu specifically which page u are refering?..Lal supporters ulla pagil pucha bhavam sure aanu..and vice versa...machan ee pucha bhavam kanda pages onnu parayamo...ennal baakki njan parayam..ellarum pokkunna CINEMA PARADISO club okke aanel..athu kurachu so called lalettan buji fans aanu moderators and majority members..kadicha pottatha kure pottatharangal paranju...entho directors polum kanathathu kandupidikkanam enna reethiyil award padam polirikkkunna..katta ettan fans...avarkku lalannanu..pothettanum ozhike baakki ellam puchamanu....hell with them...athanu chodichathu..athu pole oro groupinum oru character undu..athyavasyam neutral pages okke nalla katta hype undu padathinu..lets wait..

----------


## Jo

> Cinema paradaise club oo..  Aadyamayitta kelkunnath.. 


Angane oru sambhavamundu...celebrities okke follow cheyyunna page aanu..midhun manuel,shyam pushkar,rajeesha..okke undu....athinte moderators kurachu katta annan fans aanu...neutral page aanennu paranjalum...ikkaye kaliyakkiyal no issues..but aa kaliyakkalinu thirichu annane kaliyakkiyal...warning and ban...Abin machan FB muzhuvan ennu paranjathu kondu chodichatha ethu page aanu ennu...

----------


## KOBRA

> Angane oru sambhavamundu...celebrities okke follow cheyyunna page aanu.*.midhun manuel,shyam pushkar,rajeesha.*.okke undu....athinte moderators kurachu katta annan fans aanu...neutral page aanennu paranjalum...ikkaye kaliyakkiyal no issues..but aa kaliyakkalinu thirichu annane kaliyakkiyal...warning and ban...Abin machan FB muzhuvan ennu paranjathu kondu chodichatha ethu page aanu ennu...


Ithup ole okke ulla celebrities okkeyundaittum mamintere chorichilukal undo avide ?

----------


## King Amal

🤞

Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk

----------


## KOBRA

*Kochi multiplexil koode thudanga parydey*

----------


## perumal

> Ithup ole okke ulla celebrities okkeyundaittum mamintere chorichilukal undo avide ?


Nalla oola grp anu. Athinte admin oke  :Ennekollu:  ben enno matto paranja oruthan anu assal vishavithu

----------


## KOBRA

> Nalla oola grp anu. Athinte admin oke  ben enno matto paranja oruthan anu assal vishavithu


lal fan base anu group ennu parayumbole manassilakkam oola ayirikkum ennu  :Laughing:

----------


## Helwin

> Nalla oola grp anu. Athinte admin oke  ben enno matto paranja oruthan anu assal vishavithu


enn grple chaver  :Laughing:  

Sent from my SM-J710F using Tapatalk

----------


## Antonio

Cinema Paradiso bhayankara over aanu...
Koppilathe reviews n comments aanu

----------


## perumal

> enn grple chaver  
> 
> Sent from my SM-J710F using Tapatalk


Odra...njan aa grp il active alla  :Laughing:  active anel kanayirunnu  :Bossman:

----------


## King Amal

> lal fan base anu group ennu parayumbole manassilakkam oola ayirikkum ennu


Point.. 😂😂😂😂

Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk

----------


## Antonio

Oolasallapam?????

----------


## Antonio

Ok.. Kochi booking innu thudangumo??

----------


## King Amal

Eth vere oru oola prasthanam.. 😁



> Oolasallapam?????

----------


## Mike



----------


## Tissot

Ellla fansilun indu ooolakal...oppathinoppam....

----------


## Iyyer The Great

> Added!!!
> 
> Sent from my vivo 1723 using Tapatalk


Cheriyoru change..njan tirur aayirikkum.. Anugraha..

----------


## Antonio

> Ellla fansilun indu ooolakal...oppathinoppam....


Exactly..
New generation teams um ottum moshamalla

----------


## Abin thomas

> Oru doubt..ee FB ennu parayunnathu specifically which page u are refering?..Lal supporters ulla pagil pucha bhavam sure aanu..and vice versa...machan ee pucha bhavam kanda pages onnu parayamo...ennal baakki njan parayam..ellarum pokkunna CINEMA PARADISO club okke aanel..athu kurachu so called lalettan buji fans aanu moderators and majority members..kadicha pottatha kure pottatharangal paranju...entho directors polum kanathathu kandupidikkanam enna reethiyil award padam polirikkkunna..katta ettan fans...avarkku lalannanu..pothettanum ozhike baakki ellam puchamanu....hell with them...athanu chodichathu..athu pole oro groupinum oru character undu..athyavasyam neutral pages okke nalla katta hype undu padathinu..lets wait..


Athalla bhai,prithviyude vila polum mammootyk illa,ini oru padavum odilla.angane kure pagil kandu.kooduthalum kandath forum ngalil anu.njn athinte peronnum nokarumilla reply kodukarumilla.njn ath ivide oru sarcasm ayit paranjenne ullu.

----------


## Abin thomas

> Ellla fansilun indu ooolakal...oppathinoppam....


Pand fans ennu paranjal cinemayude peril arunu adi.ipo character thanne illathakan ulla sremam anu.

----------


## Tissot

> Exactly..
> New generation teams um ottum moshamalla


New generation aaanu kooduthalum ennanu thonitulathu......abuse cheyuna tharathilula statementsokey kooduthalum avaranu parayaru......

----------


## perumal

> Athalla bhai,prithviyude vila polum mammootyk illa,ini oru padavum odilla.angane kure pagil kandu.kooduthalum kandath forum ngalil anu.njn athinte peronnum nokarumilla reply kodukarumilla.njn ath ivide oru sarcasm ayit paranjenne ullu.


Forungal anel guess cheyam...love challapam  :Ennekollu:  dushipchallapam

----------


## King Amal

Dhurandham's samsthana sammelana forum.. 😂😂



> Forungal anel guess cheyam...love challapam  dushipchallapam

----------


## Jo

> Athalla bhai,prithviyude vila polum mammootyk illa,ini oru padavum odilla.angane kure pagil kandu.kooduthalum kandath forum ngalil anu.njn athinte peronnum nokarumilla reply kodukarumilla.njn ath ivide oru sarcasm ayit paranjenne ullu.


Machane...main forungal other than FK is onnu oolasallapam and some *****...ithellam ivide ninnu pinangi poya annan fans aanu...vere ethelum forum undo ennariyilla...athu pole thanne FB...avide ikkaye support cheyyunna pages undu..annane support cheyyunnathum undu..and ofcourse puli koodi irangi kazhinjappol...angerkku kooduthal fans active aai thudangi...ikkayude ippozhathe same avastha..annanu 2012 vare undarunnu..oru 20 crore kittan drishyam vare kathirikkendi vannu...so it happens..and ofcourse annanu ikkayekal kurachu fans kooduthal ullathu kondu athu nammukku kooduthalai feel cheyyum...


Ithinte sathyavastha nammal TGF okke irangi kazhinjappol initial pull kandathalle..star power manassilakkan pinnenthu venam...same with Abraham/Neerali..randum puthiya directors..but ethinanu hype.. :Laughing: ....oru 'x' factor ulla(Like puli murugan) ikka movie with positive report vannal..100 crore okke enthayalum collect cheyyum..pine tomychan/Antony polulla producersum undel athu 150 vare aakam. :Laughing: ..nammukku aa level ullathu August cnemas aanu..so wait for Kunjali...so prithwiyude vilapolumilla polathe comments okke arhikkunna avajnjayode thalli kalayuka...venel thirichu machanum kodutho.."Annanu Idavela babunte.atra polum look illennu".. :Laughing:

----------


## Antonio

> Athalla bhai,prithviyude vila polum mammootyk illa,ini oru padavum odilla.angane kure pagil kandu.kooduthalum kandath forum ngalil anu.njn athinte peronnum nokarumilla reply kodukarumilla.njn ath ivide oru sarcasm ayit paranjenne ullu.


Ente aniyaa, Prithvi onnum alla..
Vishnu unnikrishnan aanu ippo measuring scale... Pinne mathramalla, Ikkayude oro new releases um avarkk flops nte koottathil cherkkunna number aanu..
Bhaskar, Pathemari, TGF onnum hit allaa...

----------


## abraham

അബ്രഹാമിന്റെ സന്തതികൾ 
Special fan show
@Tvm sree padmanabha theater

----------


## abraham

അബ്രഹാമിന്റെ സന്തതികൾ 
Special fan show
@pala universal

----------


## abraham

അബ്രഹാമിന്റെ സന്തതികൾ 
Special fan show
@പത്തനംതിട്ട

----------


## abraham

അബ്രഹാമിന്റെ സന്തതികൾ 
Special fan show
@പ്രതിഭാ തിയേറ്റർ മാവേലിക്കര

----------


## abraham

അബ്രഹാമിന്റെ സന്തതികൾ 
Special fan show 
surabhi movies chalakkudy

----------


## abraham

അബ്രഹാമിന്റെ സന്തതികൾ 
Special fan show
@Tirur അനുഗ്രഹ

----------


## abraham

അബ്രഹാമിന്റെ സന്തതികൾ 
Special fan show
@Ponnani alankar

----------


## abraham

അബ്രഹാമിന്റെ സന്തതികൾ 
Special fan show
@Kavitha theater ekm

----------


## abraham

അബ്രഹാമിന്റെ സന്തതികൾ 
Special fan show
@ Pothencode mt cineplex

----------


## abraham

അബ്രഹാമിന്റെ സന്തതികൾ 
Special fan show
@Kunnamkulam bhavana theater

----------


## abraham

അബ്രഹാമിന്റെ സന്തതികൾ 
Special fan show
@മൂവാറ്റുപുഴ

----------


## abraham

അബ്രഹാമിന്റെ സന്തതികൾ 
Special fan show
@ആറ്റിങ്ങൽ sdc

----------


## abraham

അബ്രഹാമിന്റെ സന്തതികൾ 
Special fan show
@കാട്ടാകട സ്വരം ലയം തിയേറ്റർ

----------


## loudspeaker

*heavy booking 4 special shows alover kerala .................*

----------


## abraham

അബ്രഹാമിന്റെ സന്തതികൾ 
Special fan show
@Thalikkulam karthika

----------


## abraham

അബ്രഹാമിന്റെ സന്തതികൾ 
Special third show
@Thalikkulam karthika

----------


## abraham

അബ്രഹാമിന്റെ സന്തതികൾ 

Special fan show

@ആലപ്പുഴ കൈരളി

----------


## BangaloreaN

> Ok.. Kochi booking innu thudangumo??


9am show kodukkillallo.

----------


## LOLan

> 9am show kodukkillallo.


Multi normal time show thudangumenn thonunnu.

----------


## silverscreenfan

June - 30th, Abrahaminte Santhathikal to screen in Cape Town, Durban, Johannesburg (South Africa)

----------


## BangaloreaN

> Multi normal time show thudangumenn thonunnu.


Mammootty films normally first show 10:30-11:00 alle ellayidathum?

----------


## silverscreenfan

Releasing all over GCC either on 21st or 30th depending on censorship & arabic subtitles completion.

----------


## arjunan

> Fb full pucha bhavam anallo.matu forum thil oke full negative adi anallo.ikkayodoke entha pucham.prithvirajinte oke bhagyam entha respect..


ningal aano puchathinte whole sale dealer. purathu ninnulla puchangal ivide ethikkukka.. ithu thanne paripaadi... fb motham ennu parayanda.

----------


## silverscreenfan

Special show venel njan track cheyyam, if no one else doing? enne quote cheythal mathi

----------


## silverscreenfan

> ningal aano puchathinte whole sale dealer. purathu ninnulla puchangal ivide ethikkukka.. ithu thanne paripaadi... fb motham ennu parayanda.


Bhai, abin okke katta ikka fan aanu....pulli ... kanda karyam parnjanne ullu...pulli involved ayittulla pages/groups mattullavarkku edge kooduthal ulla pages/groups ayirikkum...

----------


## arjunan

> Bhai, abin okke katta ikka fan aanu....pulli ... kanda karyam parnjanne ullu...pulli involved ayittulla pages/groups mattullavarkku edge kooduthal ulla pages/groups ayirikkum...


naazikakku naalpathu vattam ikka fan aanennu parayuka.. tharam kittumpol ikkaye thaangukka.  angane kure per undu..  :Roll:

----------


## Abin thomas

> Forungal anel guess cheyam...love challapam  dushipchallapam


Ah athu thanneya.doubt ullavar poyi nokuka.

----------


## silverscreenfan

_ അനന്തപുരി സൗഹൃദ കൂട്ടായ്മ ഹാർട്ട് ഓഫ് മമ്മൂക്ക തിരുവനന്തപുരം ജില്ലാ കമ്മിറ്റി നടത്തുന്ന അബ്രഹാമിന്റെ സന്തതികൾ സ്*പെഷ്യൽ മെഗാ വെൽഫയർ ഫാൻസ് ഷോ ടിക്കറ്റ്*സിനായി ബന്ധപ്പെടുക_*
*_ബിലാൽ(കമലേശ്വരം): 7907714212_*
*_ഹരികൃഷ്ണൻ (പട്ടം): 9446486807_*
*_മനുലാൽ(പനത്തുറ):9747999393_*
*_ഇർഷാദ് (ബീമാപള്ളി): 90 74 688226_*
*_മുജീബ് (കാരയ്ക്കാമണ്ഡപം): 
8089479806_*
*_അഫ്സൽ(നെടുമങ്ങാട്): 8075097830_*
*_ഷാജി(വട്ടിയൂർക്കാവ്): 9995559994_*
തീയേറ്റർ: കൈരളി കോംപ്ലസ് തിരുവനന്തപുരം
സമയം: 10 am
തിരുവനന്തപുരം ജില്ലയിലെ മമ്മൂക്ക ഫാന്സിൽ അന്നും യിന്നും എന്നും ചുണകുട്ടികൾ എന്നു അറിയപ്പെടുന്ന ചങ്കുറപ്പുള്ള ഇക്കാ പിള്ളേർ നടത്തുന്ന സ്*പെഷ്യൽ വെൽഫയർ ഫാൻസ് ഷോ:
*_june 16 നു രാവിലെ 10 മണിക് കൈരളി കോംപ്ലസ്, തിരുവനന്തപുരം*_
മമ്മൂക്കയ ജീവനുതുല്യം സ്നേഹിക്കുന്ന എല്ലാ ആരാധകരെയും, മലയാള സിനിമയെ സ്നേഹിക്കുന്ന എല്ലാ പ്രേക്ഷകരെയും ഇക്കയുടെ തട്ടകമായ അനന്തപുരിയുടെ മണ്ണിലേക്ക് ആഘോഷിച്ചു തിമിർക്കാൻ ഹൃദയപൂർവ്വം സ്വാഗതം ചെയ്യുന്നു.
*_ സ്നേഹത്തോടെ അനന്തപുരി സൗഹൃദ കൂട്ടായ്മ തിരുവനന്തപുരം ജില്ലാ കമ്മിറ്റി_*
സ്*പെഷ്യൽ വെൽഫെയർ ഫാൻസ് ഷോ അനുബന്ധിച്ചു എന്നും ജീവകാരുണ്യ പ്രവർത്തനങ്ങൾ കാണിച്ചു നമ്മളെ പഠിപ്പിച്ച ഇക്കയുടെ പേരിൽ ജീവകാരുണ്യ പ്രവർത്തനങ്ങൾ ഉണ്ടായിരിക്കുന്നതാണ്:
1. ഈദ് പ്രമാണിച്ചു റംസാൻ സ്*പെഷ്യൽ കിറ്റ് വിധരണം.
2. പാവപ്പെട്ട സ്കൂൾ കുട്ടികൾക്ക് പഠനോപകരണങ്ങൾ.
*3. പേമാരിയും കടലാക്രമണം കാരണം വീട് നഷ്ടമായി മറ്റും ദുരിതം അനുഭവിക്കുന്നവർക്ക് ധനസഹായം.
*
*_സ്നേഹത്തോടെ അനന്തപുരി സൗഹൃദ കൂട്ടായ്*മ തിരുവനന്തപുരം ജില്ലാ കമ്മിറ്റി_

----------


## Abin thomas

> naazikakku naalpathu vattam ikka fan aanennu parayuka.. tharam kittumpol ikkaye thaangukka.  angane kure per undu..


Ah kootathil enne peduthenda.njn ikkaye thangarilla ividuthe kurach perkengilum ariyam ennanu viswasam.ikka industryil ullathanu enteyoke avesham.njn paranjath fbyil kandathanu.fb yil athine defend cheyan katta ikka fans und.but vere oru forum thil kandath paranjenne ullu.forum name love sallapam.doubt undel poyi nokuka.ee forum thil vere foruthinte karyam parayendalo ennu vicharicha name mention cheyathe irunnuath.ipo ellarkum mansailaya sthithik paranjenne ullu.avidem vare onnu poyi nokuka.njn abrahaminu avidentha vishesham ennariyan poyatha.ini pokilla.

----------


## silverscreenfan

അബ്രഹാമിന്റെ സന്തതികൾ*
*SPECIAL SHOW*
 *PONNANI ALANKAR*
 *JUNE 16* 
*ടിക്കറ്റ് വേണ്ടവർ ബന്ധപെടുക*
*7736549813*
*8943470068*
*9847796349* 
*9847280772*
*ഷോ ടൈം 9.30 am*
*PONNANI TALUK COMMITTE*

----------


## KOBRA

TVmil evide okkeyanu release ?

----------


## silverscreenfan



----------


## LOLan

Multi nerathe thudangarundallo ? Gangster oke multi yil 9 o clock thudangiyirunn ... single screen after 10 kanullu enn thonunnu


> Mammootty films normally first show 10:30-11:00 alle ellayidathum?


Sent from my Moto G (5S) Plus using Tapatalk

----------


## silverscreenfan

> TVmil evide okkeyanu release ?


Full list ariyilla bhai... padmanabha undu, kairali undu, new  & ariesplex ayirikkum

----------


## Antonio

@Abin thomas Ikka fan aanenna karyathil aarkkanu samshayam...Aa payyan kanda kaaryam paranjennee ulloo...Ini athinte nenjathottu keranda....
Ente ponnu bro, onnum Mindan pattatha kaalamaa..

----------


## Akhil krishnan



----------


## Antonio

Marykkutty Kochi multies thurannu....

----------


## silverscreenfan

പന്തളം ത്രിലോക് സിനിമാസിൽ ജൂണ് 16ന് രാവിലെ മമ്മൂട്ടിയുടെ " അബ്രഹാമിന്റെ സന്തതികൾ  " എന്ന ചിത്രത്തിന്റെ സ്*പെഷ്യൽ ഷോ  !!!
ടിക്കറ്റ് വേണ്ടവരും, ടിക്കറ്റിന് പറഞ്ഞിട്ടുള്ളവരും എത്രയും വേഗം പന്തളം MFWAI ഏരിയ കമ്മിറ്റിയുമായി ബന്ധപ്പെടുക.
( ടിക്കറ്റ് ചാർജ് 130 /- ) 
9746751655
7994998138
9539424233
8714419295

----------


## silverscreenfan



----------


## silverscreenfan



----------


## silverscreenfan

Changanacherry

----------


## silverscreenfan



----------


## Don David

> Cheriyoru change..njan tirur aayirikkum.. Anugraha..


Changed !!!



Sent from my vivo 1723 using Tapatalk

----------


## Jo

> അബ്രഹാമിന്റെ സന്തതികൾ 
> Special fan show
> @pala universal


11:00 manikku enthu koppu fan show...11:30 noon show time aanu...nerathe avanmar paranjathu 10:30 aarunnu..ippol 11 aayo..enthu kashtamanu

----------


## Don David

> 11:00 manikku enthu koppu fan show...11:30 noon show time aanu...nerathe avanmar paranjathu 10:30 aarunnu..ippol 11 aayo..enthu kashtamanu


Special Fan show aanithu !!! 

According to Jins Law Fans show is Third Show  :Vandivittu: 

Sent from my vivo 1723 using Tapatalk

----------


## Jo

> Special Fan show aanithu !!! 
> 
> According to Jins Law Fans show is Third Show 
> 
> Sent from my vivo 1723 using Tapatalk


Undampori...van parajayam thanne...valla 9 manikku enganum fanshow start cheythirunnel..paranjittu no use

----------


## KOBRA

booking okke thudangiyo ?

----------


## Don David

> Undampori...van parajayam thanne...valla 9 manikku enganum fanshow start cheythirunnel..paranjittu no use


Actually 10 am nu munb show cheyyan permission illa....10 am chila theatresinte normal timingil varunna vythyasam kondaavaam ,fans atharam theatrukalile normal show fans show aakki maattunnath.....Athre ollooo....

Endhayalum saturday Holiday aanu ....atleast 9 am show permission okke kodukkunnathil thettilla...vere valiya release illathadhum advantage aanu.  Ennittum...!!

Sent from my vivo 1723 using Tapatalk

----------


## Don David

> booking okke thudangiyo ?


Chila single screens okke thudangiyittundu .....Multi not yet ...Innu night muthal thudangitaal nannaayirinnu....

Sent from my vivo 1723 using Tapatalk

----------


## Jo

> Actually 10 am nu munb show cheyyan permission illa....10 am chila theatresinte normal timingil varunna vythyasam kondaavaam ,fans atharam theatrukalile normal show fans show aakki maattunnath.....Athre ollooo....
> 
> Endhayalum saturday Holiday aanu ....atleast 9 am show permission okke kodukkunnathil thettilla...vere valiya release illathadhum advantage aanu.  Ennittum...!!
> 
> Sent from my vivo 1723 using Tapatalk


Paranjittu karyamilla..kurachu naal koodi vere major release illathe oru hyped ikka movie release cheythittu polum..permission kodukkunnilla...pulli enthano udesikkunnathu..any way padam nannayal mathiyarunnu...athu matramanu pratheeksha..

----------


## Abin thomas

Kottayam Abhilash booking started.  :Band:

----------


## abraham



----------


## abraham

> 11:00 manikku enthu koppu fan show...11:30 noon show time aanu...nerathe avanmar paranjathu 10:30 aarunnu..ippol 11 aayo..enthu kashtamanu


Eid 16 ന് ആയാൽ നേരത്തെ fan show വെക്കുന്നത് occupancy യെ ബാധിക്കും അതുകൊണ്ടായിരിക്കാം... 11 മണിക്ക് ആയത് കൊണ്ട് ഇനി eid 16 ന് ആയാൽ തന്നെ വലിയ സീൻ ഇല്ല

----------


## King Amal

Tvm

Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk

----------


## Ajeesh Asharaf

Does anyone have theatre chartings for Trivandrum city? New Theatre or Kripa il pratheekshikkamo?

----------


## King Amal

> Does anyone have theatre chartings for Trivandrum city? New Theatre or Kripa il pratheekshikkamo?


New il und..  And sreepadmanabha also.. 
Pinne Aries, Mall of travancore, Greenfield mall etc

Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk

----------


## Don David

Hai Members ,Ikka Fans!! Ee aduth vanna Ikka filmsinu Shows track cheythu kandirunnilla,ikka cinemaykku mathramalla ee forum thil oru cinemaykkum ippo ullathaayi kaanunnilla.....So ,i will do the Show count track of Abrahaminte Sandhathikal ,please fo quote me on the third show or any other special show apart from regular shows...

Thank you !!!

Sent from my vivo 1723 using Tapatalk

----------


## Don David

Being member since 2009 ,and this comes to be your post ..... :confused:


> Does anyone have theatre chartings for Trivandrum city? New Theatre or Kripa il pratheekshikkamo?


Sent from my vivo 1723 using Tapatalk

----------


## Antonio

> Hai Members ,Ikka Fans!! Ee aduth vanna Ikka filmsinu Shows track cheythu kandirunnilla,ikka cinemaykku mathramalla ee forum thil oru cinemaykkum ippo ullathaayi kaanunnilla.....So ,i will do the Show count track of Abrahaminte Sandhathikal ,please fo quote me on the third show or any other special show apart from regular shows...
> 
> Thank you !!!
> 
> Sent from my vivo 1723 using Tapatalk


Great.....super

----------


## KOBRA

> New il und..  And sreepadmanabha also.. 
> Pinne Aries, Mall of travancore, Greenfield mall etc
> 
> Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk


kirali ille ?

----------


## KOBRA

> Hai Members ,Ikka Fans!! Ee aduth vanna Ikka filmsinu Shows track cheythu kandirunnilla,ikka cinemaykku mathramalla ee forum thil oru cinemaykkum ippo ullathaayi kaanunnilla.....So ,i will do the Show count track of Abrahaminte Sandhathikal ,please fo quote me on the third show or any other special show apart from regular shows...
> 
> Thank you !!!
> 
> Sent from my vivo 1723 using Tapatalk


Good Keep it up

----------


## Iyyer The Great

> Changed !!!
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my vivo 1723 using Tapatalk


 :Band:   :Band:

----------


## Abin thomas

> Hai Members ,Ikka Fans!! Ee aduth vanna Ikka filmsinu Shows track cheythu kandirunnilla,ikka cinemaykku mathramalla ee forum thil oru cinemaykkum ippo ullathaayi kaanunnilla.....So ,i will do the Show count track of Abrahaminte Sandhathikal ,please fo quote me on the third show or any other special show apart from regular shows...
> 
> Thank you !!!
> 
> Sent from my vivo 1723 using Tapatalk


Sure............

----------


## BangaloreaN

> Undampori...van parajayam thanne...valla 9 manikku enganum fanshow start cheythirunnel..paranjittu no use


5am anelum fans aghishamayi poyi kaanum.

----------


## maryland

> Hai Members ,Ikka Fans!! Ee aduth vanna Ikka filmsinu Shows track cheythu kandirunnilla,ikka cinemaykku mathramalla ee forum thil oru cinemaykkum ippo ullathaayi kaanunnilla.....So ,i will do the Show count track of Abrahaminte Sandhathikal ,please fo quote me on the third show or any other special show apart from regular shows...
> 
> Thank you !!!
> 
> Sent from my vivo 1723 using Tapatalk


my valuable updates assured from Thrissur... :Read:

----------


## maryland

> 5am anelum fans aghishamayi poyi kaanum.


12:00midnight...Parunthu purushu parannirangiyathu kanadavar... :Death:

----------


## Malik

> Ah kootathil enne peduthenda.njn ikkaye thangarilla ividuthe kurach perkengilum ariyam ennanu viswasam.ikka industryil ullathanu enteyoke avesham.njn paranjath fbyil kandathanu.fb yil athine defend cheyan katta ikka fans und.but vere oru forum thil kandath paranjenne ullu.forum name love sallapam.doubt undel poyi nokuka.ee forum thil vere foruthinte karyam parayendalo ennu vicharicha name mention cheyathe irunnuath.ipo ellarkum mansailaya sthithik paranjenne ullu.avidem vare onnu poyi nokuka.njn abrahaminu avidentha vishesham ennariyan poyatha.ini pokilla.


Avidonnum poyi neram kalayenda.Avidunnu Ikkaye patti nallathonnum kelkan pattilla,ammathiri vishangalanu ippol avidullathu

----------


## Ajeesh Asharaf

I'm also confused to be honest. I had no idea I was a member until I tried to register in this forum now. I guess in 2009 I joined to read the threads but never posted anything and then forgot about this forum.




> Being member since 2009 ,and this comes to be your post ..... :confused:
> 
> Sent from my vivo 1723 using Tapatalk

----------


## Ajeesh Asharaf

Thanks buddy. Ticket prices in aries plex and travancore mall are prohibitive. Also, I believe sree padmanabha is not on bookmyshow. So new theatre thanne sharanam. Hopefully, they will screen it in Screen 1.




> New il und..  And sreepadmanabha also.. 
> Pinne Aries, Mall of travancore, Greenfield mall etc
> 
> Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk

----------


## maryland

> I'm also confused to be honest. I had no idea I was a member until I tried to register in this forum now. I guess in 2009 I joined to read the threads but never posted anything and then forgot about this forum.


email check cheyyaarille…?
(I mean, ivide register cheyyaan upayogicha mail ID-il)

----------


## Ajeesh Asharaf

I didn't get any mails. May be I had turned off the notifications or something.




> email check cheyyaarille…?
> (I mean, ivide register cheyyaan upayogicha mail ID-il)

----------


## Iyyer The Great

> Thanks buddy. Ticket prices in aries plex and travancore mall are prohibitive. Also, I believe sree padmanabha is not on bookmyshow. So new theatre thanne sharanam. Hopefully, they will screen it in Screen 1.


Sree Padmanabha tickets can be booked through ticket new website

----------


## Mammooka fan

Theatre count enthra pradheeshikam

----------


## King Amal

> Thanks buddy. Ticket prices in aries plex and travancore mall are prohibitive. Also, I believe sree padmanabha is not on bookmyshow. So new theatre thanne sharanam. Hopefully, they will screen it in Screen 1.


Bro 1 issue.. 
Just nw talked wid dist com sec..  New illa nna ippo parayunath.. 
Kairali complexile sree theatre und

Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk

----------


## King Amal

> kirali ille ?


  Sree theatre

Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk

----------


## Ajeesh Asharaf

Thanks. I had no idea about this. Ticket new mobile app does not show sree padmanabha. 




> Sree Padmanabha tickets can be booked through ticket new website

----------


## Ajeesh Asharaf

OK. Thanks for letting me know.




> Bro 1 issue.. 
> Just nw talked wid dist com sec..  New illa nna ippo parayunath.. 
> Kairali complexile sree theatre und
> 
> Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk

----------


## King Amal

> OK. Thanks for letting me know.


Sree/padmanabha buk cheytho.. 
Padmanabha aanu better.. Nalla olam undavum avide

Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk

----------


## Antonio

> Sree/padmanabha buk cheytho.. 
> Padmanabha aanu better.. Nalla olam undavum avide
> 
> Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk


Padmanabha split cheythappol oola aayille

----------


## GABBAR

kanjangad vinayakayile avastha aanu

----------


## King Amal

Pazhya aa oru ith illa..  Athippo new aayalum sheri..  Pand newil oru fdfs  fanshow okke kaanunnath vallatha feel aayirunnu..  1200 seat..  Chumma thakarth vaarum ann okke.. (Annanthampi, pazhassi okke) 
Ippo petti kood ayi ellam.. 



> Padmanabha split cheythappol oola aayille

----------


## mayavi

until now no promo at Trivandrum , no flex and poster, no one knows about the filim, y all production house purposely denying mammootty filim-

----------


## Raja Sha

> Hai Members ,Ikka Fans!! Ee aduth vanna Ikka filmsinu Shows track cheythu kandirunnilla,ikka cinemaykku mathramalla ee forum thil oru cinemaykkum ippo ullathaayi kaanunnilla.....So ,i will do the Show count track of Abrahaminte Sandhathikal ,please fo quote me on the third show or any other special show apart from regular shows...
> 
> Thank you !!!
> 
> Sent from my vivo 1723 using Tapatalk


Athu vendathu thanneyanu..
Thanks...

----------


## Iyyer The Great

> Thanks. I had no idea about this. Ticket new mobile app does not show sree padmanabha.


I think Sree Padmanabha is currently closed for renovation and hence it is not on ticketnew app. It is reopening with Abraham and will be available for online booking soon.

You can also try booking in sree once it gets updated.
http://keralafilms.gov.in

----------


## yathra

calicut apsara 5 show booking start

----------


## arjunan

> calicut apsara 5 show booking start


 :Yeye:  single screen 1 ennam koodi venam. first 2 weeksil thanne 55 lacs above edukkanam like tgf... :Victory:

----------


## King Amal

Kairali/sree illae koode? 



> single screen 1 ennam koodi venam. first 2 weeksil thanne 55 lacs above edukkanam like tgf...

----------


## abraham



----------


## David999

Booking okke start ayalle ..  :Band: 

Bangalore naleyo mattannalo start akum ennu vicharikkam

----------


## Akhil krishnan

Kottayam Bookings Opened

----------


## Akhil krishnan

Screening At South Africa

----------


## shivankuty

> single screen 1 ennam koodi venam. first 2 weeksil thanne 55 lacs above edukkanam like tgf...


Tgf 46 I think

Sent from my P7072G using Tapatalk

----------


## arjunan

> Tgf 46 I think
> 
> Sent from my P7072G using Tapatalk


first weekil thanne 45 range undallo .  crown koode undayi tgf...

----------


## Sajil K R

Thalayolaparamb 

Sent from my Lenovo A6020a40 using Tapatalk

----------


## King Amal

1 weekil tanne apsarail ninn maatram 36.6lakhs undayirunnu.. 
Crownil ninn 8.4 lakhs.. 
So 1 week il vannu 45 lakhs..  (Frm apsara+ crown) 



> Tgf 46 I think
> 
> Sent from my P7072G using Tapatalk

----------


## shivankuty

> 1 weekil tanne apsarail ninn maatram 36.6lakhs undayirunnu.. 
> Crownil ninn 8.4 lakhs.. 
> So 1 week il vannu 45 lakhs..  (Frm apsara+ crown)


Athu mistake aavananu chance...next weekl appo 10 lacs matre vannolo???angne varillalo...first week mm mistake undyrnu second week adjust chythu enanu njn arinjath...anyway offtopic

Sent from my P7072G using Tapatalk

----------


## King Amal

Fkum same fig tanneya ittath..  Athum mistake aano.. 
Total single screen vannath 72 lakhs aanu.. 



> Athu mistake aavananu chance...next weekl appo 10 lacs matre vannolo???angne varillalo...first week mm mistake undyrnu second week adjust chythu enanu njn arinjath...anyway offtopic
> 
> Sent from my P7072G using Tapatalk

----------


## shivankuty

> Fkum same fig tanneya ittath..  Athum mistake aano.. 
> Total single screen vannath 72 lakhs aanu..


Total OK...but first & second week thammil huge diffrnce varnund... So askd

Sent from my P7072G using Tapatalk

----------


## Iyyer The Great

> Total OK...but first & second week thammil huge diffrnce varnund... So askd
> 
> Sent from my P7072G using Tapatalk


First week 8 days. Porathathinu first day Apsara 6 shows, next 3 days 5 shows pinne 4 shows angane aayirunnu. Record opening aayirunnu in Apsara. Angane aanu first and second week thammil nalla difference varunnathu

----------


## shivankuty

> First week 8 days. Porathathinu first day Apsara 6 shows, next 3 days 5 shows pinne 4 shows angane aayirunnu. Record opening aayirunnu in Apsara. Angane aanu first and second week thammil nalla difference varunnathu


Ok

Sent from my P7072G using Tapatalk

----------


## King Amal

> First week 8 days. Porathathinu first day Apsara 6 shows, next 3 days 5 shows pinne 4 shows angane aayirunnu. Record opening aayirunnu in Apsara. Angane aanu first and second week thammil nalla difference varunnathu


👍👍👍

Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk

----------


## maryland

:Clap:  :Clap: 
ithilum Maqbool undalle... :Band: 
fans association okke thudangaaraayi.. :Maxim:  :Vandivittu:

----------


## Mike

Mary chechi secretary  :Band:   :Band:  





> ithilum Maqbool undalle...
> fans association okke thudangaaraayi..

----------


## maryland

> Mary chechi secretary


president aakkille...?  :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## Don David

> ithilum Maqbool undalle...
> fans association okke thudangaaraayi..


Terror star Makkookka !!



Sent from my vivo 1723 using Tapatalk

----------


## Mike

ellam koodi thanguvoo.......  :Rolling Eyes: 

President seat purusha samvaranam... reserved for Kandahassan





> president aakkille...?

----------


## maryland

> ellam koodi thanguvoo.......


thaangiyathaanalle… :Flood:

----------


## King Amal

.

Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk

----------


## sha

https://in.bookmyshow.com/Punalur/mo...kal/ET00068619

----------


## Mike



----------


## Mike



----------


## sha



----------


## King Amal

> 


Manikyam also.. 😍

Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk

----------


## sha



----------


## ShahSM

> 


ബൽറാം 1986 to 2006.. kidu..

Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk

----------


## abraham



----------


## abraham

Mammootty times special edition

----------


## abraham

Trending

----------


## abraham



----------


## abraham



----------


## sha



----------


## angelmeyer

:Hi:  :Zipit:

----------


## Malik

> 


Mazhayathu dance kalicha Joppan edukkatte :Roll:

----------


## udaips

Opening day show countil puthiya record aavum... 1.5K shows touch cheyyumo ennu nokkaam... Even with below average WOM, genuine initial record ethandu sure aanu... Kidu opionion aanenkil genuinely 5Cr+ collection edukkunna aadya Malayala padam aayi maarum... :Yo:   :Yo:

----------


## aashiq1

One positive thing about this movie is it'll be compared to tgf

----------


## Antonio

Theatre list almost vannu kaanumallo

----------


## Kannan Mahesh

> Theatre list almost vannu kaanumallo


Ethrayundennu ariyamo.200 kanumayirikkum.

----------


## Kannan Mahesh

> Opening day show countil puthiya record aavum... 1.5K shows touch cheyyumo ennu nokkaam... Even with below average WOM, genuine initial record ethandu sure aanu... Kidu opionion aanenkil genuinely 5Cr+ collection edukkunna aadya Malayala padam aayi maarum...


Below average Wom.I Dont agree with that..

----------


## Kannan Mahesh

> Mazhayathu dance kalicha Joppan edukkatte


Joppan flop aaya padamallallo..

----------


## Raja Sha

> Opening day show countil puthiya record aavum... 1.5K shows touch cheyyumo ennu nokkaam... Even with below average WOM, genuine initial record ethandu sure aanu... Kidu opionion aanenkil genuinely 5Cr+ collection edukkunna aadya Malayala padam aayi maarum...


AThengane 1.5 k shows sadhikkum?
300+ screensil release undayal alle athu nadakkoo??

----------


## jordan

Father's dark secrets ,Brothers rivalry,investigation  ellam ulla plot aanenu  tonunnu ..

----------


## jordan

> One positive thing about this movie is it'll be compared to tgf


yes..  big b eni bilalinod maatrame comparison undagoo..

----------


## Thevalliparamban

Ee early morning shows venda ennu vekkunnathinu mammookka parayunna reason entha? Enthoru kashtam aanu.

----------


## Don David

> Ee early morning shows venda ennu vekkunnathinu mammookka parayunna reason entha? Enthoru kashtam aanu.


It will result in droping occupancy for noonshows ......

Sent from my vivo 1723 using Tapatalk

----------


## Thevalliparamban

> It will result in droping occupancy for noonshows ......Sent from my vivo 1723 using Tapatalk


Do you think so?

----------


## mayavi

Reservation very poor at Trivandrum, only reason is no promo at Trivandrum. Fans are toooooo depressed. 
 Will affect day one collection

----------


## maryland

> 


ennittum ikkaye Kerala Police-il eduthillallo? :Maxim:  :Vandivittu:

----------


## udaips

> Below average Wom.I Dont agree with that..


What I meant is, even if the movie gets a bad WOM, initial record possible aanennu..

----------


## maryland

> What I meant is, even if the movie gets a bad WOM, initial record possible aanennu..


angane oru prashnam ee film-nu illa... :Hammer:

----------


## udaips

> AThengane 1.5 k shows sadhikkum?
> 300+ screensil release undayal alle athu nadakkoo??


Neerali-yude oru 500+ shows free aayi kidakkunnu... 300+ screens okke possible aanu..

----------


## Antonio

> Neerali-yude oru 500+ shows free aayi kidakkunnu... 300+ screens okke possible aanu..


Athee..Neerali yude kurach screens enthayalum extra kittikkanum for first day...

----------


## Don David

Angane sambhavichittund!!


> Do you think so?


Sent from my vivo 1723 using Tapatalk

----------


## Iyyer The Great

> Reservation very poor at Trivandrum, only reason is no promo at Trivandrum. Fans are toooooo depressed. 
>  Will affect day one collection


Ningal enthaanu bhai full time ingane negative adikkunne..
City il ulla theatres il booking open aayitt polum illa..pinne enthonnu poor..
Ee padathinu opening guaranteed aanu..baaki nokkiya mathi..

----------


## Iyyer The Great

Chavaru pole theatres edukkaan udhesham illennu thonnunnu.. multiple screens ulla complexukalil aavashyaanusaranam show koottan ulla permission kodukkumennu..allathe orupaadu theatres nokkunnilla ennanu kettathu..200 okke nokkiya mathi..

----------


## shameenls

> Ee early morning shows venda ennu vekkunnathinu mammookka parayunna reason entha? Enthoru kashtam aanu.


സ്ട്രീറ്റ്ലൈറ്റ് പരോൾ അങ്കിൾ പോലുള്ള പടങ്ങൾക്ക് ഫാൻസുകാർ കാണിക്കാത്ത സ്നേഹം ചില പടങ്ങൾക്ക് മാത്രം കാണിക്കേണ്ട എന്നാണ് പുള്ളിയുടെ അഭിപ്രായം. ചില പടങ്ങൾക്ക് ഫാൻസുകാർ പോലും ആദ്യ.ദിവസങ്ങളിൽ തിരിഞ്ഞു നോക്കാത്തതിൽ പുള്ളിക്ക് നല്ല കലിപ്പ് ഉണ്ട്.

----------


## Rayamanikyam

*Booked tickets for First day Matinee @ MT Cineplex Pothencode....*

----------


## shameenls

ബുക്കിംഗ് ഓപ്പൺ ആയെന്നു നമ്മൾ കുറെ കട്ട ഫാൻസ്* (അതും ഇടയ്ക്കിടെ ബിഎംസ് ഓപ്പൺ ചെയ്തു ബുക്കിംഗ് സ്റ്റാർട്ട് ആയോ ആയോ എന്ന് നോക്കുന്ന) അല്ലാതെ വേറെ ആരും അറിഞ്ഞിട്ടു പോലും ഇല്ല. Booking started all over എന്ന് പ്രോമോ വരേണം. വല്ല മീഡിയകൾ വഴിയോ neutrals ഫോള്ളോ ചെയ്യുന്ന പേജുകൾ വഴിയോ atleast ആൾക്കാരെ അറിയിക്കുക എങ്കിലും വേണം. അല്ലാതെ ബുക്കിങ്ങിൽ ഇമ്പ്രോവെമെന്റ്സ് ഒന്നും ഇപ്പോളേ പ്രതീക്ഷിക്കേണ്ട. തലേന്ന് ഉച്ച കഴിയുബോളെ അനക്കം വെക്കുള്ളൂ. Tgf പോലെ ഉള്ള ഹൈപും പടത്തിന് ഇല്ല. ടീസർ എങ്കിലും fb വഴി ആയിരുന്നു റിലീസ് എങ്കിൽ കുറെ കൂടി റീച് കിട്ടിയേനെ. പിന്നെ ഈ കോരിച്ചൊരിയുന്ന മഴയും ഒരു പ്രശ്നമാണ്. 


> Reservation very poor at Trivandrum, only reason is no promo at Trivandrum. Fans are toooooo depressed. 
>  Will affect day one collection


Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk

----------


## Cinemalover

Ekm Multies-il Booking eppo open aakum ?




Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk

----------


## Antonio

> സ്ട്രീറ്റ്ലൈറ്റ് പരോൾ അങ്കിൾ പോലുള്ള പടങ്ങൾക്ക് ഫാൻസുകാർ കാണിക്കാത്ത സ്നേഹം ചില പടങ്ങൾക്ക് മാത്രം കാണിക്കേണ്ട എന്നാണ് പുള്ളിയുടെ അഭിപ്രായം. ചില പടങ്ങൾക്ക് ഫാൻസുകാർ പോലും ആദ്യ.ദിവസങ്ങളിൽ തിരിഞ്ഞു നോക്കാത്തതിൽ പുള്ളിക്ക് നല്ല കലിപ്പ് ഉണ്ട്.


True....fans aanel ellathinem support cheyyanam

----------


## KOBRA

> ബുക്കിംഗ് ഓപ്പൺ ആയെന്നു നമ്മൾ കുറെ കട്ട ഫാൻസ്* (അതും ഇടയ്ക്കിടെ ബിഎംസ് ഓപ്പൺ ചെയ്തു ബുക്കിംഗ് സ്റ്റാർട്ട് ആയോ ആയോ എന്ന് നോക്കുന്ന) അല്ലാതെ വേറെ ആരും അറിഞ്ഞിട്ടു പോലും ഇല്ല. *Booking started all over എന്ന് പ്രോമോ വരേണം. വല്ല മീഡിയകൾ വഴിയോ neutrals ഫോള്ളോ ചെയ്യുന്ന പേജുകൾ വഴിയോ atleast ആൾക്കാരെ അറിയിക്കുക എങ്കിലും വേണം*. അല്ലാതെ ബുക്കിങ്ങിൽ ഇമ്പ്രോവെമെന്റ്സ് ഒന്നും ഇപ്പോളേ പ്രതീക്ഷിക്കേണ്ട. തലേന്ന് ഉച്ച കഴിയുബോളെ അനക്കം വെക്കുള്ളൂ. Tgf പോലെ ഉള്ള ഹൈപും പടത്തിന് ഇല്ല. ടീസർ എങ്കിലും fb വഴി ആയിരുന്നു റിലീസ് എങ്കിൽ കുറെ കൂടി റീച് കിട്ടിയേനെ. പിന്നെ ഈ കോരിച്ചൊരിയുന്ന മഴയും ഒരു പ്രശ്നമാണ്. 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


Oru cheriya paper add enkkilum mathi ayirunnu

----------


## KOBRA

> Chavaru pole theatres edukkaan udhesham illennu thonnunnu.. multiple screens ulla complexukalil aavashyaanusaranam show koottan ulla permission kodukkumennu..allathe orupaadu theatres nokkunnilla ennanu kettathu..200 okke nokkiya mathi..


*Yes maximum 180 screens. athil kooduthal nokkanda*

----------


## KOBRA

*Pretheekshikkunnthu pole yulla oru hype veliyil illa ennu thonnunu*

----------


## Phantom 369

> Ningal enthaanu bhai full time ingane negative adikkunne..
> City il ulla theatres il booking open aayitt polum illa..pinne enthonnu poor..
> Ee padathinu opening guaranteed aanu..baaki nokkiya mathi..


angeru paranjath Ulla karyam annu Bro Tvm citil katta sokham annu Mashi ital onno rando poster kanum.. Atinte iratti posters neeralikk polum und avide njan Tvm ayond ariyam avidathe dayaneya avastha

----------


## Mike

Kasargode Movie Max..... Booking opened

----------


## Mike

*SR Cinemaz Varkala Abrahaminte Santhathikal from 16-06-2018 (Saturday)
4 Shows: 11 AM, 2:30 PM, 6:15 PM & 9:30 PM
Note: Noon Show on 16th June will start at 10:30 AM instead of 11 AM*

----------


## Malik

> Joppan flop aaya padamallallo..


Alla,kolakolli item ayirunnu :Drum:

----------


## Malik

> Ningal enthaanu bhai full time ingane negative adikkunne..
> City il ulla theatres il booking open aayitt polum illa..pinne enthonnu poor..
> Ee padathinu opening guaranteed aanu..baaki nokkiya mathi..


Angeru positive adicha Streetlights,Parole avastha kandittano ee parayunne.Let him do it  :Grin:

----------


## Antonio

Trivandrum onnum ithil kooduthal promotion pratheekshikkunnilla...
Avide Pande weak aanu...
Pinne FB il aavashyathiladhikam promotion Joby kodukkunnund...
Athu mathiyakum

----------


## Malik

> *Pretheekshikkunnthu pole yulla oru hype veliyil illa ennu thonnunu*


Van hype onnumilla.Ee yr ile ithu vare ulla best opening edukkanulla hype okke undu thaanum

----------


## Mike



----------


## moovybuf

> സ്ട്രീറ്റ്ലൈറ്റ് പരോൾ അങ്കിൾ പോലുള്ള പടങ്ങൾക്ക് ഫാൻസുകാർ കാണിക്കാത്ത സ്നേഹം ചില പടങ്ങൾക്ക് മാത്രം കാണിക്കേണ്ട എന്നാണ് പുള്ളിയുടെ അഭിപ്രായം. ചില പടങ്ങൾക്ക് ഫാൻസുകാർ പോലും ആദ്യ.ദിവസങ്ങളിൽ തിരിഞ്ഞു നോക്കാത്തതിൽ പുള്ളിക്ക് നല്ല കലിപ്പ് ഉണ്ട്.


അതെന്തു കോപ്പിലെ ഡയലോഗ് ആണ്... പുള്ളി പണം കൊടുത്തിട്ടാണോ ഈ ഫാൻസുകാർ പടം കാണാൻ ടിക്കറ്റ് എടുക്കുന്നത് ?


തല്ലിപ്പൊളി പാടങ്ങളിൽ അഭിനയിച്ചിട്ടു , അത് ഫാൻസുകാരെ കുറ്റം പറഞ്ഞിട്ട് എന്ത് കാര്യം ...


എന്തായാലും ഫാന്സുകാര്ക്ക് ഇത് തന്നെ വേണം.. എന്നാലൂം ബുദ്ധി ഉദിക്കും എന്ന് പ്രതീക്ഷയൊന്നുമില്ല...

----------


## Kattippalli Pappan

> *Pretheekshikkunnthu pole yulla oru hype veliyil illa ennu thonnunu*


Veliyil oru hypum illaa

----------


## Madmax

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## KOBRA

> Van hype onnumilla.Ee yr ile ithu vare ulla best opening edukkanulla hype okke undu thaanum





> Veliyil oru hypum illaa



E padathinu chilappole athu gunamae cheyuu

----------


## Malik

> അതെന്തു കോപ്പിലെ ഡയലോഗ് ആണ്... പുള്ളി പണം കൊടുത്തിട്ടാണോ ഈ ഫാൻസുകാർ പടം കാണാൻ ടിക്കറ്റ് എടുക്കുന്നത് ?
> 
> 
> തല്ലിപ്പൊളി പാടങ്ങളിൽ അഭിനയിച്ചിട്ടു , അത് ഫാൻസുകാരെ കുറ്റം പറഞ്ഞിട്ട് എന്ത് കാര്യം ...
> 
> 
> എന്തായാലും ഫാന്സുകാര്ക്ക് ഇത് തന്നെ വേണം.. എന്നാലൂം ബുദ്ധി ഉദിക്കും എന്ന് പ്രതീക്ഷയൊന്നുമില്ല...


Eid season I'll fans shw onnum vechittu karyamundennu thonnunnilla

----------


## Mike



----------


## sha



----------


## sha



----------


## sha



----------


## sha



----------


## sha



----------


## sha



----------


## sha



----------


## Iyyer The Great

> angeru paranjath Ulla karyam annu Bro Tvm citil katta sokham annu Mashi ital onno rando poster kanum.. Atinte iratti posters neeralikk polum und avide njan Tvm ayond ariyam avidathe dayaneya avastha


Booking thudanguka polum cheyyathappo booking moshamaanennu paranjatho?

----------


## Kammaran

Mananthavday (wayanad) charted on jose cinemas 4k dolby atoms 4 shows

----------


## sha



----------


## sha



----------


## sha



----------


## sha



----------


## sha

കാട്ടാക്കട_ക്രിസ്ത്യൻ_കോളേജിൽആദ്യമായി ഒരു നടന് ഫാൻസ്* അസ്സോസിയേഷൻ 
ആ റെക്കോഡും ഇക്കയും പിള്ളേരും ഇങ്ങു എടുത്തു

----------


## Mike



----------


## kannan

> അതെന്തു കോപ്പിലെ ഡയലോഗ് ആണ്... പുള്ളി പണം കൊടുത്തിട്ടാണോ ഈ ഫാൻസുകാർ പടം കാണാൻ ടിക്കറ്റ് എടുക്കുന്നത് ?
> 
> 
> തല്ലിപ്പൊളി പാടങ്ങളിൽ അഭിനയിച്ചിട്ടു , അത് ഫാൻസുകാരെ കുറ്റം പറഞ്ഞിട്ട് എന്ത് കാര്യം ...
> 
> 
> എന്തായാലും ഫാന്സുകാര്ക്ക് ഇത് തന്നെ വേണം.. എന്നാലൂം ബുദ്ധി ഉദിക്കും എന്ന് പ്രതീക്ഷയൊന്നുമില്ല...


Nalla silmakal vijayikkaan fansinte othaasha vendallo . . .

Mosham samayathu ( or Movies with Bad WOM )  sahayikkaan aanu FANS  . .   :Beee:

----------


## Mike



----------


## Helwin

> 


kidu  :Band:

----------


## Mike



----------


## maryland

> Nalla silmakal vijayikkaan fansinte othaasha vendallo . . .
> 
> Mosham samayathu ( or Movies with Bad WOM )  sahayikkaan aanu FANS  . .


Superstar Ashokraj in _Kadha Parayumbol_ "ente cinema nallathaanenkil maathram kandaal mathi. ennodulla sneham nimitham njaan abhinayicha oru mosham cinema ningal kaanillallo…"

----------


## maryland

> 


ee magazine okke nirthiyathaayirunnille??  :Read:

----------


## Abin thomas

> Superstar Ashokraj in _Kadha Parayumbol_ "ente cinema nallathaanenkil maathram kandaal mathi. ennodulla sneham nimitham njaan abhinayicha oru mosham cinema ningal kaanillallo…"


Ath ella nadanmarkum athre ollu.

----------


## maryland

> 


katta kalippu? :Band:

----------


## Young Mega Star

> 


Adaar  :Drum:

----------


## Raja Sha

Aluva Casino 5 shows
Njarakkal majestic 4 shows
BMS opened

----------


## King Amal

Payyanur shanthi booking opened..  5 shows

----------


## silverscreenfan



----------


## KOBRA

> Aluva Casino 5 shows
> Njarakkal majestic 4 shows
> BMS opened


*Good but audience okke arinju varanamenkkil friday akum*

----------


## silverscreenfan

#അബ്രഹാമിന്റെ_സന്തതികൾ റിലീസിന് ഇനി രണ്ടു ദിവസം കൂടി....
ട്രൈലറും ടീസറും കണ്ടതോടെ കൂടെ ചിത്രം എല്ലാ മലയാളികളും കാത്തിരിക്കുകയാണ്... അബ്രഹാം മലയാള സിനിമ കണ്ട ഏറ്റവും നല്ല സ്റ്റൈലിഷ് ഫാമിലി ത്രില്ലർ തന്നെ ആയിരിക്കും... അതിൽ ഒരു സംശയവുമില്ല...ഈ ചിത്രത്തിന്റെ ഏറ്റവും വലിയ പ്ലസ് പോയിന്റ് നിർമാതാവ് Joby George ചേട്ടൻ തന്നെയാണ് എല്ലാ പ്രമോഷൻ കാര്യങ്ങളിലും ഒരു നല്ല ടീം ഉണ്ടായിട്ടും അദ്ദേഹം നേരിട്ട് തന്നെ എല്ലാ പ്രവർത്തനങ്ങളിലും ഏർപ്പെടുന്നു...
ഇത് കൂടാതെ #Team_Opu പോലുള്ള ടീം വരും കാല മമ്മൂക്ക സിനിമകൾക്ക് കൂടുതൽ ഊർജം നൽകും...മമ്മൂക്ക സിനിമകളുടെ ഏറ്റവും വലിയ പ്രശ്നം കാര്യങ്ങൾ തുറന്ന് പറഞ്ഞ് പരിഹാരം ഉണ്ടാക്കാന് പോന്ന സബ് ടീമുകൾ ഇല്ലായിരുന്നു...ഈ ഒരു പ്രതിസന്ധികൾ ഇനി #Opu കൈകാര്യം ചെയ്യുമെന്ന് തന്നെ ഞാൻ വിശ്വസിക്കുന്നു...കാരണം കാര്യങ്ങൾ തുറന്ന് ചോദിക്കാന് ആളില്ലാത്തത് കൊണ്ടാണ്...എല്ലാവരും മമ്മൂക്ക സിനിമകളോട് തോന്നിയ നിലപാട് എടുത്തു വരുന്നത്... #Team_Opu പോലുള്ള ടീം ഇത്രയും നാൾ പ്രശ്നപരിഹാരം ഉണ്ടാവാതിരുന്നത്.. അതിൽ നിന്ന് ഒരു മാറ്റം ഇനി ഉണ്ടാകും നമുക്ക്....
എല്ലാ സിനിമകൾക്കും #Mfwai യുടെ ശക്തമായ പ്രവർത്തനം തന്നെ കാണാറുള്ളത്...ആണ് എങ്കിലും ഫാന്സ് ഷോ പോലുള്ള പ്രഹസനങ്ങൾ ഇല്ലാതിരിന്നിട്ടും ഇത്രയും ശക്തമായി തന്നെ പ്രവത്തിക്കുന്നു... ഏറ്റവും വലിയ സന്തോഷം...ഈ വിഷയത്തിൽ എനിക്ക് മറ്റുള്ള ആളുകളോട് എനിക്ക് പറയാനുള്ളത് മെമ്പർഷിപ്പ് കാർഡ് ഇല്ലാ എങ്കിലും നമ്മുടെ സംഘടനയുമായി അടുത്ത് നിന്ന് പ്രവത്തിക്കുക....അത് സംഘടനക്കും നമ്മുടെ വളർച്ചക്കും നല്ല രീതിയിൽ ഗുണം ചെയ്യും... യുവാക്കളോട് പറയാനുള്ളത് ഇന്നിന്റെ കാലത്ത് സോഷ്യൽ മീഡിയയിൽ സജീവമായ പ്രവത്തനങ്ങൾ അനിവാര്യമാണ്... എങ്കിലും... തിയേറ്ററിൽ റണ്ണിംഗ്,കളക്ഷന് എല്ലാം നമ്മുടെ തിയേറ്റർ പ്രവത്തനങ്ങളെ ഡിപ്പന്റ് ചെയ്തിരിക്കും... എല്ലാവരും ജീവിത തിരക്കുകളിൽ ആണ് എന്ന് അറിയാം...എങ്കിലും തിയേറ്ററിൽ ഇറങ്ങി പ്രവത്തിക്കുക...മുന്നേ ഹോൾഡ് ഓവർ വിഷയം പരിഹരിക്കേണ്ട രീതികളെ കുറിച്ച് പോസ്റ്റ് ചെയ്തിരുന്നു അതെല്ലാം ഫോളോ അപ്പ് ചെയ്യുക...


നമ്മൂടെ പ്രമോഷൻ രീതികൾ ഫാമിലിയേയും ആകർഷിക്കുന്ന രീതിയിൽ ആവണം... കൂടാതെ പ്രിന്റ് മാഫിയ തിയേറ്ററിൽ മൊബൈൽ ഉപയോഗിച്ച് സിനിമയുടെ ഭാഗങ്ങൾ വീഡിയോ എടുക്കുന്നത് കണ്ടാൽ ഏത് രീതിയിൽ ആയാലും കയ്യാങ്കളി ആയാൽ പോലും നമ്മൾ വെറുതെ വിടരുത്...അത്തരം പ്രവണത മറ്റൊരാൾ ചെയ്യാൻ ഇനി ഭയക്കണം...
കൂടാതെ ലോക കപ്പ്, കാലാവസ്ഥ നമുക്ക് ഏത് രീതിയിൽ ഭവിക്കും എന്നത് മുൻവിധി പറയാനാവില്ല അതിനെയെല്ലാം മറികടക്കുന്ന പ്രവർത്തനം നടന്നാലെ ഒരു വലിയ വിജയം അബ്രഹാമിന്റെ സന്തതികൾക്ക് നെടാൻ കഴിയൂ... പുലിമുരുകൻ, ദൃശ്യം,ഗ്രേറ്റ് ഫാദർ പോലുള്ള സിനിമകൾക്ക് വൻവിജയം സമ്മാനിച്ചത് റിപ്പീറ്റഡ് ഓഡിയൻസ് തന്നെയായിരുന്നു അത് കൊണ്ട് കഴിവിന്റെ പരമാവധി റിപ്പീറ്റ് ചിത്രം കാണാൻ ശ്രമിക്കുക.....റിപ്പീറ്റ് കാണുന്ന രീതി ഞാൻ മുൻ പോസ്റ്റുകളിൽ പരാമർഷിച്ചിട്ടുണ്ട് ആദ്യം ആഴച്ചകളിൽ തിരക്ക് അനുഭവപ്പെട്ടു ഫാമിലി മടങ്ങാനും പാടില്ലാ..അപ്പോൾ രണ്ടു ഗുണം ഉണ്ടാവും!!!
മറ്റൊന്ന് ചെറിയ നഗരങ്ങളിൽ പല റിലീസുകളും മാറ്റി വെച്ച സ്ഥിതിക്ക് റിലീസ് തിയേറ്റർ രണ്ടോ,മൂന്നോ ആവാം അത്തരം തിയേറ്ററിൽ പോയി അഡ്വാൻസ് പെയ്മെന്റ് ചെയത തിയേറ്ററിൽ തന്നെ പ്രവത്തിക്കുക...അത് നമ്മളുമായി സഹകരിക്കാത്ത തിയേറ്ററിൽ ആണെങ്കിലും.....(എല്ലാവരുടേയും പരിമിതികൾ മനസ്സിലാക്കി പ്രവത്തിക്കുക) ഒന്നിൽ കൂടുതൽ അഡ്വാൻസ് പെയ്മെന്റ് ചെയത തിയേറ്ററുകൾ ഉണ്ടെങ്കിൽ നമുക്ക് ഒന്നും ചെയ്യാൻ കഴിയില്ല രണ്ടാം വാരം അവിടെ സിനിമ വീഴും... ഗ്രേറ്റ് ഫാദർ തന്നെ നമുക്ക് അനുഭവം ഉണ്ട്... അത് കൊണ്ട് അത്തരം കാര്യങ്ങളെ എത്രയും പെട്ടെന്ന് പ്രൊഡക്ഷൻ ടീമിനെ അറീക്കണം....വെക്തിപരമായ രീതിയിൽ കൈകാര്യം ചെയ്യാതെ... സംഘടിത കൂട്ടായ്മയോടെ കൈകാര്യം ചെയ്യുക എല്ലാ കാര്യങ്ങളും!!!
കൂടാതെ ഒരു വിധം ഭാഗങ്ങളിലും രണ്ടാം വാരം പോസ്റ്റർ എത്താത്ത പരാധികൾ ഉണ്ടാവാറുണ്ട്...ഇത്തവണയും ഈ പ്രവണത കണ്ടു വന്നാൽ സംഘടനെയേയോ #Opu ടീമിനെയോ അറീയ്ച്ച് പരിഹാരം ഉറപ്പ് വരുത്തുക!!

from FB.

----------


## udaips

Calicut - Regal scr1 - 5sh
Edapal - Sarada scr2 - 5sh

----------


## Thevalliparamban

> അതെന്തു കോപ്പിലെ ഡയലോഗ് ആണ്... പുള്ളി പണം കൊടുത്തിട്ടാണോ ഈ ഫാൻസുകാർ പടം കാണാൻ ടിക്കറ്റ് എടുക്കുന്നത് ?തല്ലിപ്പൊളി പാടങ്ങളിൽ അഭിനയിച്ചിട്ടു , അത് ഫാൻസുകാരെ കുറ്റം പറഞ്ഞിട്ട് എന്ത് കാര്യം ...എന്തായാലും ഫാന്സുകാര്ക്ക് ഇത് തന്നെ വേണം.. എന്നാലൂം ബുദ്ധി ഉദിക്കും എന്ന് പ്രതീക്ഷയൊന്നുമില്ല...


Athinu fansinu enthu patti enna? Eppo show vechalum avar kanum. Athu nerathe thanne ayirunnenkil enthayalum initial record idamayirunnu. Angerkku athinu thalparyam illenkil venda. Athra thanne. Allathippo fansinu entho pattanaa!

----------


## silverscreenfan



----------


## KOBRA

CLT okke Evideyanu charting okke ?

----------


## kandahassan

FDFS after master piece ...........

----------


## silverscreenfan

*അബ്രഹാമിന്റെ സന്തതികൾ*
*Special Show*
 *Ranny capitol upasana*
 *JUNE 16* 
ആദ്യ പ്രദർശനത്തിന് ടിക്കറ്റ് വേണ്ടവർ ബന്ധപെടുക
Praveen 8281793411
Shafeek 7025774616
Premjith 9526446296
Dins 9061342549
Praveen thomas 8095633853
*ഷോ ടൈം 10.30 am*
*Ranny Taluk Committe*

----------


## udaips

> CLT okke Evideyanu charting okke ?


Apsara 5sh... booking opened.. also Regal 5sh

----------


## silverscreenfan

Mammootty fans&welfare Association international irinjalakuda subcommittee.അബ്രഹാമിന്റെ സന്തതികൾ പ്രൊമോഷന്റെ ഭാഗമായി ജൂൺ 16 റിലീസ്* ദിവസം രാവിലെ 9മണിക്ക് മാപ്രാണം സെന്ററിൽ നിന്നും ബൈക്ക് റാലി നടത്താൻ തീരുമാനിച്ചിരിക്കുന്നു.. ഈ ബൈക്ക് റാലിയിലേക് എല്ലാ മമ്മൂക്ക ആരാധകരെയും ക്ഷണിച്ചു കൊള്ളുന്നു.. ജയ് ജയ് മമ്മൂക്ക..

----------


## silverscreenfan



----------


## silverscreenfan



----------


## silverscreenfan



----------


## silverscreenfan



----------


## silverscreenfan



----------


## silverscreenfan



----------


## silverscreenfan

Special Fan Show - FDFS


1. Trivandrum - Kairali | 10.00 AM | MOB: 7907714212, 9446486807, 9747999393, 9074688226, 8089479806, 8075097830, 9995559994


2. Trivandrum - Sree Padmanabha | 10.00 AM | MOB: 7034634369, 9037536369, 7034558417, 9497878817


3. Thirur - Anugraha | 10.00 AM | MOB: 7061369369, 9895801649, 9746750328


4. Ponnani - Alankar | 9.00 AM | MOB: 7736549813, 8943470068, 9847796349, 9847280772


5. Kunnamkulam - Bhavana | 10.00 AM | MOB: 9567700271, 9567222038, 9645772738, 9846656522, 8943836917


6. Mavelikkara - Prathibha | 9.00 AM | MOB: 9747580778, 9526275973, 8086231616


7. Pandalam - Thrilok | 10.00 AM | MOB: 9746751655, 7994998138, 9539424233, 8714419295


8. Kattakkada - Swaram/Layam | 10.00 AM | MOB: 8606187195, 7025570411, 9961713703, 8921272702


9. Irinjalakkuda - Chembakasserry Cinemas | 10.30 AM | MOB: 9847391702, 8301021103, 9645259687, 9496373234, 8113942846


10. Kattanam - Gaanam | 10.00 AM | MOB: 8129551089, 9539356369, 8129975171


11. Thalikkulam - Karthika | 10.30 AM | MOB: 7591969369, 7736676694, 9846404043


12. Thrissur - Kairali | 10 AM | MOB: 9605612532, 9747450445


13. Muvattupuzha - Isaac | MOB: 9747207597, 9544356657, 9496321296


14. Alappuzha - Kairali | 10 AM | MOB: 7736884613, 9847791680


15. Ernakulam - Kavitha | 10 AM | MOB: 9746245324, 8714373315, 8547521623


16. Pothenkode - MT | 10 AM | MOB: 9747391653, 9061918378, 9048107788


17. Attingal - SDC | 10 AM | MOB: 7907702515, 9037770734, 9633050745


18. Pala - Universal | 10 AM | MOB: 9048495034, 9846842103, 9539929707, 7025554164, 9645730298


19. Pathanamthitta - Aiswarya | 10 AM | 


20. Chalakkudy - Surabhi | 10 AM | MOB: 808688212, 8943821052


21. Karunagappally - Khans | MOB: 8893999273, 9846131832, 8590816686


22. Adoor - Nadham | 10 AM | MOB: 8157065100


23. Kaliyikkavila - Sreekaleeswari (SMB Cinemas) | 10.30 AM | MOB: 9567030210, 9020164267, 9895138985, 9895945155, 9746077870


24. Viyyoor - Deepa | 10 AM | MOB: 8138091074


25. Ranni - Upasana | 10.30 AM | MOB: 8281793411, 7025774616, 9526446296, 9061342549, 8095633853

----------


## Phantom 369

> Booking thudanguka polum cheyyathappo booking moshamaanennu paranjatho?


Booking mosham ano alayonnu ipozhe parayan patila Tale divasam vare nokam..

----------


## Young Mega Star

Paper add varand families onum ipo ariyan pokunila if booking is started or not..

----------


## Dasettan

Sent from my SM-G615F using Tapatalk

----------


## mukkuvan

Idhippol hard copy okke vaangaan kittumo ???




>

----------


## Antonio

> Paper add varand families onum ipo ariyan pokunila if booking is started or not..


Newspaper aano ippozhum ellardem news ariyunna media...Family ellarkkum, grandparents nu adakkam FB account und...
Athil ittal mathi...pinne BMS loode book cheyyan plan Ullavar okke,edakkidakk athu nokkarund thanum

----------


## Thevalliparamban

> Idhippol hard copy okke vaangaan kittumo ???


Nirthiyathinu shesham irangiya aadyathe edition aanu ithu.

----------


## King Amal

Ithalla..  Ithinu munne 1 irangi.. Parole nte timeil



> Nirthiyathinu shesham irangiya aadyathe edition aanu ithu.

----------


## Thevalliparamban

> Ithalla..  Ithinu munne 1 irangi.. Parole nte timeil


Okay. Arinjilla. Appo ini ella masavum consistent aayi undo pazhaya pole?

----------


## KeralaVarma

kavithayilano fdfs kaanunnathu


> Idhippol hard copy okke vaangaan kittumo ???

----------


## King Amal

Enna parayunne.. 



> Okay. Arinjilla. Appo ini ella masavum consistent aayi undo pazhaya pole?

----------


## KOBRA

*Friday oru paper ad vannirunnu enkkkil kollamayirunnu*

----------


## KOBRA

*CLT apsara matrameyollo ?*

----------


## KulFy

malayala manorama full page ad undakum

----------


## King Amal

Lock the date!!  Kola masss!!!! 

Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk

----------


## KOBRA

> malayala manorama full page ad undakum


Athu release day ayirikkumallo alle ?
najan parnajthu friday coming soon + reservation started ad anu

----------


## Iyyer The Great

> Booking mosham ano alayonnu ipozhe parayan patila Tale divasam vare nokam..


Athaanu paranjathu veruthe negativity spread cheyyathe irikkanam ennu

----------


## BangaloreaN

> Paper add varand families onum ipo ariyan pokunila if booking is started or not..


TV serialinte idayilum World cupinte idakkum parasyam koduthal mathi.

WC slot will be costly, but serial break slots are good advertisement.

----------


## kandahassan

> TV serialinte idayilum World cupinte idakkum parasyam koduthal mathi.
> 
> WC slot will be costly, but serial break slots are good advertisement.


very valid point . big boss inte parasyam 10 minute koodi varumpol kaanikkum . prayam aaya muthassimar polum parayunnu "" BIG alla BIGG"" . ithupole filmsinte trailer okke kaanichal 
kollam .

----------


## Kaliyarmadam Giri

> Athu release day ayirikkumallo alle ?
> najan parnajthu friday coming soon + reservation started ad anu


Friday coming soon ad kodukkanam Ella theatresnteyum name vachu. Adanu vendathu . release day full ad kodukkunnadinekkal nallathe adanu.

----------


## Abin thomas

> very valid point . big boss inte parasyam 10 minute koodi varumpol kaanikkum . prayam aaya muthassimar polum parayunnu "" BIG alla BIGG"" . ithupole filmsinte trailer okke kaanichal 
> kollam .


Big boss asianet programme alle.athu parasyam kanikan avark extra chelav onnumillalo.

----------


## Antonio

> very valid point . big boss inte parasyam 10 minute koodi varumpol kaanikkum . prayam aaya muthassimar polum parayunnu "" BIG alla BIGG"" . ithupole filmsinte trailer okke kaanichal 
> kollam .


Aaa best
Serial nte advt thanne kaanikkan avark time poraa..appozhaa ini cinema koode..
Asianet Plus il Hindi Dubbing serial nte Shalyam...

----------


## mukkuvan

Eid ennaanu ennu urappaayitte plan cheyaan pattollu  :Sad:  Eid Saturday aanenkil Sunday-ye padam kaanooo.....




> kavithayilano fdfs kaanunnathu

----------


## Ajeesh Asharaf

Booking started in Trivandrum Aries Plex. The response has been poor thus far. Usually the back seats get taken up very fast. Could be because of the world cup. Both France and Argentina play on Saturday.

----------


## Iyyer The Great

> Booking started in Trivandrum Aries Plex. The response has been poor thus far. Usually the back seats get taken up very fast. Could be because of the world cup. Both France and Argentina play on Saturday.


Booking opened just an hour before and already fair number of seats have been booked. Don't worry..by Friday night most shows will be full. Booking thudangiyath arinju varunne ullu..

----------


## Iyyer The Great

Clt Apsara balcony is 50% full already for most of the shows on Saturday.. online booking plus counter booking (which will mostly start by Friday and will be updated online as well) vech Friday thanne all shows sold out aavum ennu thonnunu..
Another bumper opening on the cards at Apsara after TGF.  :Band:

----------


## GABBAR

> very valid point . big boss inte parasyam 10 minute koodi varumpol kaanikkum . prayam aaya muthassimar polum parayunnu "" BIG alla BIGG"" . ithupole filmsinte trailer okke kaanichal 
> kollam .


സത്യം എന്റെ മുത്തശ്ശിയും പറഞ്ഞു മുത്തശ്ശിമാർ ഒക്കെ കട്ട വെയ്റ്റിംഗ് ആണ് ബിഗ് ബോസിന് വേണ്ടി  :Drum:

----------


## Sajil K R

Completed final mix

Sent from my Lenovo A6020a40 using Tapatalk

----------


## King Amal

Yeahhhhh🕺🕺🕺🕺



> Completed final mix
> 
> Sent from my Lenovo A6020a40 using Tapatalk

----------


## Phantom 369

> Booking started in Trivandrum Aries Plex. The response has been poor thus far. Usually the back seats get taken up very fast. Could be because of the world cup. Both France and Argentina play on Saturday.


Match Time..??

----------


## Ajeesh Asharaf

Argentina's game is at 6.30 pm. France play at 3.30 pm.




> Match Time..??

----------


## Ajeesh Asharaf

What is the name of the guy standing second from right. The one wearing spectacles?

Sent from my BND-AL10 using Tapatalk

----------


## Akhil krishnan

എബ്രഹാമിന്റെ സന്തതികളെ വരവേൽക്കാൻ കടലിനക്കരെ പടയൊരുക്കവുമായി മമ്മൂട്ടി ഫാൻസ്* യു.എ.ഇ

----------


## Akhil krishnan



----------


## GABBAR



----------


## Kannan Mahesh

> എബ്രഹാമിന്റെ സന്തതികളെ വരവേൽക്കാൻ കടലിനക്കരെ പടയൊരുക്കവുമായി മമ്മൂട്ടി ഫാൻസ്* യു.എ.ഇ


ethra theatre und in kerala, valla pidiyumundo

----------


## Kannan Mahesh

ellavarum evideppoyi

----------


## Mammooka fan

Tvm aries plex booking is picking up 
❤️❤️❤️

----------


## King Amal

.

Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk

----------


## King Amal

.

Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk

----------


## King Amal

.

Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk

----------


## King Amal

Tvm parassala

Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk

----------


## Louise Pothen

> ethra theatre und in kerala, valla pidiyumundo


 
VAari valichu chart cheyilla ennu kettu

----------


## Loud speaker

Tvm Aries
Clt Apsara 
Kottayam Abhilash 

Booking pick up aakunnund, Moonnum Big capacities🤗

----------


## King Amal

By friday ellam set aagum.. 😊



> Tvm Aries
> Clt Apsara 
> Kottayam Abhilash 
> 
> Booking pick up aakunnund, Moonnum Big capacities🤗

----------


## abraham

Lulu

----------


## abraham



----------


## abraham

Perinthalmanna unit

----------


## abraham



----------


## abraham

369 Pages..

----------


## abraham



----------


## abraham



----------


## roshy

കേരളത്തിൽ പല ജില്ലകളിലും കനത്ത മഴ ആണല്ലോ ?

----------


## roshy

> Reservation very poor at Trivandrum, only reason is no promo at Trivandrum. Fans are toooooo depressed. 
>  Will affect day one collection


Producer Joby george inte fb page il mention cheythaal mathi,pulli reply tharum...
pulli kasrgode ithu pole orotta flex illennu paranja oraalkku, kasargod  flex vecha rand  area paranju koduthu.....

----------


## Young Mega Star

2 more days.

----------


## Kannadi

Booking okke engine pokunnu.....

Sent from my SM-G610F using Tapatalk

----------


## King Amal

2 more days..  

Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk

----------


## yathra

> Clt Apsara balcony is 50% full already for most of the shows on Saturday.. online booking plus counter booking (which will mostly start by Friday and will be updated online as well) vech Friday thanne all shows sold out aavum ennu thonnunu..
> Another bumper opening on the cards at Apsara after TGF.


Apsara elam full adikkum  :Yeye:  :Yeye:

----------


## Antonio

Kottayam Alappuzha Changanachery ellam heavy rains n flood aanu..
No issues on town theatres..

----------


## Antonio

> Apsara elam full adikkum


Ithaano football fever Ulla Malabar??
Nipah Ulla Calicut??
Pinnallaaa

----------


## Raja Sha

Argentinayude kali nadakkunna samayathulla  calicut regal show 2 days munpe full aayi kazhinju..
Pinneyanu...

----------


## Raja Sha

Pakshe mazha ingane thudarnnaal...
Athu collectione ganyamayi badhikkum ennurappanu

----------


## Sajil K R

> Kottayam Alappuzha Changanachery ellam heavy rains n flood aanu..
> No issues on town theatres..


Theatrelott ethande aalukal.. vazhi full vellama.. schoolukal avadhi.. heavy rain.. 

Sent from my Lenovo A6020a40 using Tapatalk

----------


## Cinemalover

Ekm Multies-il Booking open aayillalo ithuvare, eppo open aakum ennu any idea ?

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk

----------


## Movie Lover

Saturday aano release?

----------


## rajaips

> Saturday aano release?


Athanu ... Saturday aano release ? Oru poster polum tvm illa... Bms tvm status parama shokam... Kaala movie break I'll njan marykutty trailer running... Ee producer distributor kka  ivar kokke verum malareeeee aanenu thonni pokum... Greta father kazhinju hype ulla movie aayirunu..

----------


## abraham

> Ekm Multies-il Booking open aayillalo ithuvare, eppo open aakum ennu any idea ?
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


Uchakk munb open aavum..

----------


## Movie Lover

Ini release ille?




> Athanu ... Saturday aano release ? Oru poster polum tvm illa... Bms tvm status parama shokam... Kaala movie break I'll njan marykutty trailer running... Ee producer distributor kka  ivar kokke verum malareeeee aanenu thonni pokum... Greta father kazhinju hype ulla movie aayirunu..

----------


## Iyyer The Great

> Athanu ... Saturday aano release ? Oru poster polum tvm illa... Bms tvm status parama shokam... Kaala movie break I'll njan marykutty trailer running... Ee producer distributor kka  ivar kokke verum malareeeee aanenu thonni pokum... Greta father kazhinju hype ulla movie aayirunu..


City il ariesil maathramalle booking open aayullu.. baakiyokke kattakada, pothencode okke alle..avidonnum pre release booking kaaryamaayi vararillallo..Aries il booking kerunnund..by tomorrow evening full aakuamaayirikkum most shows..
Regarding posters at TVM, seems like some issue is there..palaraayi parayunnu

----------


## Cinemalover

> Uchakk munb open aavum..


Thanks  :Thnku: 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk

----------


## Antonio

> Theatrelott ethande aalukal.. vazhi full vellama.. schoolukal avadhi.. heavy rain.. 
> 
> Sent from my Lenovo A6020a40 using Tapatalk


Athaa bro, town areas clear aanu...
Peripheral areas il ninnokke aalukal ethiyillelum kaaryamaya adi undakilla..
Sunday ode ithu clear aakum

----------


## abraham



----------


## mukkuvan

EKM-ilokke Flex and Posters nalla reedhiyil thanne ondu.... Pinne ee season-il kure posters ottichittum kaaryamilla..... Booking okke naale aakumbozheckum kayarickolum.... Don't worry.....

----------


## KeralaVarma

padam kidukkatte


> EKM-ilokke Flex and Posters nalla reedhiyil thanne ondu.... Pinne ee season-il kure posters ottichittum kaaryamilla..... Booking okke naale aakumbozheckum kayarickolum.... Don't worry.....

----------


## MamBlr

no release in Bangalore?? 
BMS not showing.

----------


## Darth Vader

.....................

----------


## abraham

Ekm multi vaikunnerathin munb booking thudangum.. Cencer certificatinte entho issue aanann paranju joby...

----------


## Sajil K R

Sent from my Lenovo A6020a40 using Tapatalk

----------


## Antonio

Joby chettanu TVM dullness Message ittu FB il.. Kandittund...enthakumo

----------


## BONJOUR

Lots of advertisement for markutti on channels and nothing for Abraham! Talk show, trailer with release date okke channels il regular aayi ittirunne normal public ee movie and release date ne patti arinjene.

----------


## BONJOUR

Kanda parole um streetlight um okke aane prashnamilla. Ith kurach hope ulla Oru project aanu. Hope makers will start marketing through media in full swing atleast  after release.

----------


## twist369

കണ്ണൂരിൽ കൊടൂര മഴയാണ്...
മിക്ക യൂത്തന്മാരും വൈകിട്ട് വീടിന് പുറത്തിറങ്ങാതെ ഫുട്ബോളും കണ്ടിരിക്കാനുള്ള സാധ്യത വളരെ കൂടതലാണ്..🤔

പടം മികച്ച അഭിപ്രായം നേടിയാൽ മതിയായിരുന്നു

----------


## twist369

അതേ വല്യ കൊമ്പറ്റീഷൻ ഇല്ലാതിരുന്നിട്ടും പടം 220+ ടിയറ്ററിൽ ഇറങ്ങിയില്ലേൽ നാണകെടാ


> Kanda parole um streetlight um okke aane prashnamilla. Ith kurach hope ulla Oru project aanu. Hope makers will start marketing through media in full swing atleast  after release.

----------


## David999

> no release in Bangalore?? 
> BMS not showing.


Ithe vare vanittilla .. evening vare wait cheyyam

----------


## KOBRA

> അതേ വല്യ കൊമ്പറ്റീഷൻ ഇല്ലാതിരുന്നിട്ടും പടം 220+ ടിയറ്ററിൽ ഇറങ്ങിയില്ലേൽ നാണകെടാ


220 theater onnum nokkanda maximum 180 . 
Athanu nallathu vaari valichu release cheyyathirikkunnathanu nallathu.
padam average to below average anu enkkil monday pani medikkum.

----------


## Mike



----------


## David999

> Lock the date!!  Kola masss!!!! 
> 
> Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk


Adipoliyeee   :Band:

----------


## BangaloreaN

> 220 theater onnum nokkanda maximum 180 . 
> Athanu nallathu vaari valichu release cheyyathirikkunnathanu nallathu.
> padam average to below average anu enkkil monday pani medikkum.


Theatres available ullappol maximum utilize cheyyunnathalle nallathu.
Coming weeks kure releases varum.

----------


## ACHOOTTY

Keralathil ithuvare eid inu padam irangiyittille?

June, july ellakkalathum mazha aanu, ithuvare padam irangeettille?

Football worldcup innu athu kaanan veettil irikkanda mobil kayyeel vachaa mathi.

Ithu okke ella kaalathum ullathaa.
 Etrayo padangal ee kalathu irangi  BB aayittum undu.

Padam nannavanam. Athre ullu.

Adyam nalla padam ennu abiprayam varatte aalukal thane kayarikkolum.

Pinne theatre hold illatha kootharakal aanu distributiin enkil mathre prasnam undavoo.

So vevalathiyum, aavalathiyum onnum venda. Padam kidukkiyaal thane hit aayikkolum.

----------


## ACHOOTTY

> Theatres available ullappol maximum utilize cheyyunnathalle nallathu.
> Coming weeks kure releases varum.


Athu padathinte wom anusarichu koottamallo after rls. Ee oru seasonil vacatiin pole aalukal theatreil kerilla. Main target youth aanu.  So ellayidathum irakki padam avg aanel 2nd day thanne pani kittum.

----------


## Antonio

> Athu padathinte wom anusarichu koottamallo after rls. Ee oru seasonil vacatiin pole aalukal theatreil kerilla. Main target youth aanu.  So ellayidathum irakki padam avg aanel 2nd day thanne pani kittum.


Koottiyillelum kurakkandirunnal mathi..

----------


## Mike



----------


## BangaloreaN

> Athu padathinte wom anusarichu koottamallo after rls. Ee oru seasonil vacatiin pole aalukal theatreil kerilla. Main target youth aanu.  So ellayidathum irakki padam avg aanel 2nd day thanne pani kittum.


Next week vere charting undavum aa theatresinu.
ee week available aavum, athu use cheythal initial maximize cheyyam.
Long run business model okke illathavukayanu.

----------


## ACHOOTTY

Oru paadu buji kalikkathe normal audiencine easy aayi convey cheyyunna padam aanel nalla vijayam nedum good opinion vannaal.

Ennal new gen gimmick, confusion, slow motion, dark shade okke aanel pillerude bahalathode nikkum.

Ellareyum thripthipeduthunna oru adaar action thriller aavumennu pratheekshikkaam.

----------


## ACHOOTTY

> Next week vere charting undavum aa theatresinu.
> ee week available aavum, athu use cheythal initial maximize cheyyam.
> Long run business model okke illathavukayanu.


Angine okke niranju kaviyaan mathram opinion, sahacharyam, hype venam moviekku.

Odiyan pole, mamankam pole movie aanel ok. Allenkil theatre undaavum, screen undavum evidem full adikkilla. Athu negative vibe undakkum.  

Irangiya sesham kidu opinion vannal next day thottu thanne extra screen easy aayi kittum.

----------


## BangaloreaN

> Angine okke niranju kaviyaan mathram opinion, sahacharyam, hype venam moviekku.
> 
> Odiyan pole, mamankam pole movie aanel ok. Allenkil theatre undaavum, screen undavum evidem full adikkilla. Athu negative vibe undakkum.  
> 
> Irangiya sesham kidu opinion vannal next day thottu thanne extra screen easy aayi kittum.


Thursday release anenkil last line ok aanu, because still you get maximum benefit of weekend.
Ithu Saturday release aanu, so Monday screens koottiyal valiya karyam illa.

----------


## Don David

> Thursday release anenkil last line ok aanu, because still you get maximum benefit of weekend.
> Ithu Saturday release aanu, so Monday screens koottiyal valiya karyam illa.


Saturday and sunday maximum screens eduth week  days il show reduce cheyth kalikkanmaarnnu .....

Idhippo onnum undaavilla...Initial edukkan ulla promotion koduthilla...atleast innengilum rrservation started ennu parangh oru adv koduthirunnel ..athyavadhyam pre release booking vannene....ini naale ariyaam how bookings will come out .....!!!



Sent from my vivo 1723 using Tapatalk

----------


## KOBRA

> Theatres available ullappol maximum utilize cheyyunnathalle nallathu.
> Coming weeks kure releases varum.


Nalla hype makers create chethirunnu enkkil 250 screensil erakki intial pidikkam ennu paryam .
But ivide makers fansine theateril ethikkuka enna hype create chethittullu. common audience idayil oru hype create cheyyan pattiyittilla . so 180 is enough

Ini main big release neeraliye ullu

----------


## BangaloreaN

> Saturday and sunday maximum screens eduth week  days il show reduce cheyth kalikkanmaarnnu .....
> 
> Idhippo onnum undaavilla...Initial edukkan ulla promotion koduthilla...atleast innengilum rrservation started ennu parangh oru adv koduthirunnel ..athyavadhyam pre release booking vannene....ini naale ariyaam how bookings will come out .....!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my vivo 1723 using Tapatalk


I think fans are not able to do much promotion as they have no idea about the film.

----------


## Malik

> no release in Bangalore?? 
> BMS not showing.


Avide irakkathirikkunnathaa nallathu.Vyajan varunnathu motham avide ninnanu

----------


## King Amal

Mammooka and joby arrived for abhraham pre release shoot

----------


## Don David

> I think fans are not able to do much promotion as they have no idea about the film.


Nannaayi....avarkkengaanum valla idea undenkil .....

Sent from my vivo 1723 using Tapatalk

----------


## Antonio

Joby keeping silence for 2 days anyway..
Kazhinja week okke FB il poonthu vilayaduvaarunnu

----------


## Don David

> Mammooka and joby arrived for abhraham pre release shoot


Pre reelease shoot ?? :confused:

Sent from my vivo 1723 using Tapatalk

----------


## Mike

verthe theatre kootiyittu karyam illalo........ fans ne excite cheyipikkunna padam ennallathe oru huge hype illa like TGF...... main reason IKKA  nte padangal ella masavum varunnnu ennathu thanne.... ee year vere oru padavum Mamootty de ayi vannilla nkil ee padathinu kola kolli hype vannene...... He messed up everything.....

pnne 175 -200 screens kanumayirikkum.... athil koodthal kitiyittu expecillay ee season il nthu kanikkanaa.... natil anel nalla mazhayum... allel athine oke overcome cheyana promotion venam... kazhinja padangalekal promotion undu agreed... but to bring common audience to theatres this is not enough.......

Lest See..... Padam nallathanel HIT avum or  SH.... BB oke avanel anyaya koluthu koluthanam....







> Next week vere charting undavum aa theatresinu.
> ee week available aavum, athu use cheythal initial maximize cheyyam.
> Long run business model okke illathavukayanu.

----------


## Mike

Manasilayilla.....  :Confused1: 




> Mammooka and joby arrived for abhraham pre release shoot

----------


## ACHOOTTY

> verthe theatre kootiyittu karyam illalo........ fans ne excite cheyipikkunna padam ennallathe oru huge hype illa like TGF...... main reason IKKA  nte padangal ella masavum varunnnu ennathu thanne.... ee year vere oru padavum Mamootty de ayi vannilla nkil ee padathinu kola kolli hype vannene...... He messed up everything.....
> 
> pnne 175 -200 screens kanumayirikkum.... athil koodthal kitiyittu expecillay ee season il nthu kanikkanaa.... natil anel nalla mazhayum... allel athine oke overcome cheyana promotion venam... kazhinja padangalekal promotion undu agreed... but to bring common audience to theatres this is not enough.......
> 
> Lest See..... Padam nallathanel HIT avum or  SH.... BB oke avanel anyaya koluthu koluthanam....


Valare sariyaaya karyam.

----------


## KOBRA

> verthe theatre kootiyittu karyam illalo........ fans ne excite cheyipikkunna padam ennallathe oru huge hype illa like TGF...... main reason IKKA  nte padangal ella masavum varunnnu ennathu thanne.... ee year vere oru padavum Mamootty de ayi vannilla nkil ee padathinu kola kolli hype vannene...... He messed up everything.....
> 
> pnne 175 -200 screens kanumayirikkum.... athil koodthal kitiyittu expecillay ee season il nthu kanikkanaa.... natil anel nalla mazhayum... allel athine oke overcome cheyana promotion venam... kazhinja padangalekal promotion undu agreed... but to bring common audience to theatres this is not enough.......
> 
> Lest See..... Padam nallathanel HIT avum or  SH.... BB oke avanel anyaya koluthu koluthanam....


Vaaasthavam !!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## KOBRA

E padathinte censroing kazinjappole  membermar
aarum panchayathau ground vazi irangi odiyille  :Laughing:  bhagym

----------


## KOBRA

Maza okke engane nilkkukkayanu enkkil one week postpone cheyyunnthanu nallathu.

----------


## ACHOOTTY

> E padathinte censroing kazinjappole  membermar
> aarum panchayathau ground vazi irangi odiyille  bhagym


Sona nair odaan ninnappo bayankara mazha. Ottam maativachu.

----------


## KOBRA

> Sona nair odaan ninnappo bayankara mazha. Ottam maativachu.


Avare oodiyirunnu enkkil onnora padam ayenemaryirunnu  :Laughing:

----------


## King Amal

*Promotion shoot..  @ ekm



> Manasilayilla.....

----------


## ACHOOTTY

Kidukkan report aanu padathinu from film field. Last 30 minutes polichadukkum ennanu.

----------


## KOBRA

> Kidukkan report aanu padathinu from film field. Last 30 minutes polichadukkum ennanu.


last 30 minute polichadukkiyal pora .padam engaging ayrikkanam throughout.

----------


## BangaloreaN

> last 30 minute polichadukkiyal pora .padam engaging ayrikkanam throughout.


oru suspensil aanu jeevan enkil FDFS kazhiyumpozhe thalppara kakshikal polikkum.

----------


## KOBRA

> oru suspensil aanu jeevan enkil FDFS kazhiyumpozhe thalppara kakshikal polikkum.


Vasthavam  :Laughing:

----------


## Antonio

> oru suspensil aanu jeevan enkil FDFS kazhiyumpozhe thalppara kakshikal polikkum.


Allelum....
Marykkutty kku nalla advantage und ee Season il

----------


## Antonio

> last 30 minute polichadukkiyal pora .padam engaging ayrikkanam throughout.


Yaa
Allel athu mathram kaananvendi 2 hrs aarelum irunnu kodukkilla

----------


## Mike



----------


## Mike

Eid nu GCC release akiyirunnel oru vaaru variyene................ 4 days holiday il nalla collection ingu porum......

----------


## KOBRA

> Allelum....
> Marykkutty kku nalla advantage und ee Season il


Merykutty fansukar okke ini onnu usharakum :Laughing:

----------


## BangaloreaN

> Allelum....
> Marykkutty kku nalla advantage und ee Season il


athu machan and machan nattukare pattikkal thanne aavum, easy bucks.

----------


## King Amal

Sheriya..  Aadu2 fans nw markutty fans.. 😂



> Allelum....
> Marykkutty kku nalla advantage und ee Season il

----------


## Malik

Kannur Savitha booking opened.Savitha 4shws

----------


## David999

> verthe theatre kootiyittu karyam illalo........ fans ne excite cheyipikkunna padam ennallathe oru huge hype illa like TGF...... main reason IKKA  nte padangal ella masavum varunnnu ennathu thanne.... ee year vere oru padavum Mamootty de ayi vannilla nkil ee padathinu kola kolli hype vannene...... He messed up everything.....
> 
> pnne 175 -200 screens kanumayirikkum.... athil koodthal kitiyittu expecillay ee season il nthu kanikkanaa.... natil anel nalla mazhayum... allel athine oke overcome cheyana promotion venam... kazhinja padangalekal promotion undu agreed... but to bring common audience to theatres this is not enough.......
> 
> Lest See..... Padam nallathanel HIT avum or  SH.... BB oke avanel anyaya koluthu koluthanam....


Every actor in every industry at their 50s or 60s do the same. 1-2 movie a year. Because star value or limitations etc .. ikkakku kooduthal movie ippozhum every year cheyyan pattunnudenkil nalla karyam alle .. just movie collection mathram nokki ikka movies judge cheyaruthu. In coming year if people do a study of the variety role he did in only his 60?s that going to be really interesting. Pakshe 1 year a movie erkkiyal mathrame fans support cheyyu ennanenkil ikkaye vittu vere fans associationil cherunnathu ayirikkum nallathu. Oru padu thavana ellarum paranja dialogue thanne veendum parayatte . Angerude passion Anu ithu . Angerkku patunnvare act cheyytte. Movie nallathanekil support cheyyuka. Kazhinja masam padam irangi ennathu kondu yathoru vitha similarity in roles varan pokunnilla. Ikka film generally don?t work on a fixed formula , like intro fight/song, pavapettvare rakshikkal, aniyathi sneham , vellamadi scense, setup orennnam.. angane  onnum.. njan ithu mike Ne usesichu paranjathalla.. common ayi paranjtha 

Padam nallathayirikkum.. nallathanekil support cheyyuka. We do what we can do ..

----------


## Mike



----------


## abraham



----------


## abraham



----------


## twist369

> Kidukkan report aanu padathinu from film field. Last 30 minutes polichadukkum ennanu.


ഇതൊക്കെ ഒരുപാട് കേട്ടിട്ടുണ്ട് 😐🤐
പുതിയനിയമം

----------


## Antonio

> athu machan and machan nattukare pattikkal thanne aavum, easy bucks.


Saropadesham undakum...
Promotion pinne avar thanne koduthu thakarkkum

----------


## Antonio

> Sheriya..  Aadu2 fans nw markutty fans.. 😂


Noooo
Nalla cinema yude promotion only..
Nothing personal..

----------


## Mike

ROI release on 22nd June .........

----------


## Rajamaanikyam

Ekm multiesil booking start cheythu..

----------


## Rajamaanikyam

> ROI release on 22nd June .........


Ayyo chathicho?

----------


## Tissot

> ROI release on 22nd June .........


Bad☹️☹️☹️☹️☹️☹️☹️☹️☹️☹️☹️☹️☹️☹️

----------


## Mike



----------


## KOBRA

> Ekm multiesil booking start cheythu..


Athokke innale thudnagi

----------


## Mike

thudangiyitillalo ithu vare  :Hmmm: 




> Ekm multiesil booking start cheythu..





> Athokke innale thudnagi

----------


## Malik

ROI nxt wk is a very good move.Print 1wk kazhinje irangayullu

----------


## Antonio

> thudangiyitillalo ithu vare


Aluva 5 shows n Njarakkal Majestic 4 shows  only started...no Ernakulam Multies

----------


## Mike



----------


## Abin thomas

> ഇതൊക്കെ ഒരുപാട് കേട്ടിട്ടുണ്ട് 😐🤐
> പുതിയനിയമം


Swayam kand vilayiruthiya mathy bhai.these are rumours only

----------


## King Amal

Ith vare thudangiyitilla...!



> Athokke innale thudnagi

----------


## Antonio

> Athokke innale thudnagi


Bro....athu marykkutty aanu..

----------


## Loud speaker

Calicut

Apsara 
Sree 
Crown

----------


## Don David

Regal too !!


> Calicut
> 
> Apsara 
> Sree 
> Crown


Sent from my vivo 1723 using Tapatalk

----------


## silverscreenfan

> ROI release on 22nd June .........


why? entha reason?

----------


## KOBRA

> Calicut
> 
> Apsara 
> Sree 
> Crown


CLT PVS illatathukondu crown vechu adjust chayyam ille ?

----------


## Mike

reason nthayalum nannay......... ithavumpo one week kazhinje pirated copy erangooo......





> why? entha reason?

----------


## silverscreenfan

> 


Ernakulam collections undo mammootty timesil?
pandu irangikkondirunnappol ikkayude padathinte EKM collections okke kodukkarundayirunnu

----------


## roshy

മലബാർ ഏരിയയിൽ  കനത്ത മഴ ആണ്. ഉരുൾ പൊട്ടലൊക്കെ ഉണ്ടായിട്ടുണ്ട്. one week postpone ചെയ്യുക ആണ് better

----------


## silverscreenfan

> മലബാർ ഏരിയയിൽ  കനത്ത മഴ ആണ്. ഉരുൾ പൊട്ടലൊക്കെ ഉണ്ടായിട്ടുണ്ട്. one week postpone ചെയ്യുക ആണ് better


ini postone cheyyumo?

----------


## abraham



----------


## silverscreenfan

neerali budhipoorvam maatti -ve situations munnil kandu...ithinu irst day record ittillengilum.... after release promotion kidukkanam...theatre hold cheyyikkanam enkil vijayam nedam

----------


## Antonio

Ini maattilla...
Korichoriyunna mazhayathum Abraham thakarkkan pokunnu...
By the way, kannur Malappuram Wayanad okke unusual rains ennanallo report..
Kottayam Alappuzha okke mazha kuranju

----------


## silverscreenfan

> Ini maattilla...
> Korichoriyunna mazhayathum Abraham thakarkkan pokunnu...
> By the way, kannur Malappuram Wayanad okke unusual rains ennanallo report..
> Kottayam Alappuzha okke mazha kuranju


next 2 days rain onnu shamichal kollam

----------


## Mammooka fan

Tvm aries plex red ayi thudangi❤️❤️❤️

----------


## silverscreenfan



----------


## silverscreenfan



----------


## silverscreenfan



----------


## silverscreenfan



----------


## silverscreenfan



----------


## silverscreenfan

To adjust with #world_cup.. Timings of Mammoottystarrer Abrahaminte Santhathikal in Pallavi Parappanangadi theatre with 5 shows 9am , 12pm, 3pm, 6pm, 9pm. Please pass it on.
****************************************
16th morning movie release only at 11 am on first day& only4 shows.. 17th onwards 5shows

----------


## KOBRA

> Tvm aries plex red ayi thudangi❤️❤️❤️


chora puza ozukum evide :Laughing:

----------


## silverscreenfan



----------


## silverscreenfan



----------


## silverscreenfan



----------


## silverscreenfan

https://www.facebook.com/mammookkamv...249554743/?t=0

mavelikkara prathibha flex vayppu video

----------


## silverscreenfan



----------


## silverscreenfan



----------


## Devarajan Master

> മലബാർ ഏരിയയിൽ  കനത്ത മഴ ആണ്. ഉരുൾ പൊട്ടലൊക്കെ ഉണ്ടായിട്ടുണ്ട്. one week postpone ചെയ്യുക ആണ് better


Postpone cheythal athu paranjhu karayum.

----------


## silverscreenfan



----------


## silverscreenfan



----------


## silverscreenfan



----------


## silverscreenfan



----------


## silverscreenfan



----------


## silverscreenfan



----------


## silverscreenfan



----------


## silverscreenfan



----------


## silverscreenfan



----------


## silverscreenfan



----------


## silverscreenfan



----------


## silverscreenfan



----------


## silverscreenfan



----------


## silverscreenfan



----------


## silverscreenfan



----------


## silverscreenfan



----------


## Don David

Multiplex opened ...PVR ,PVR Gold and cinemax

Sent from my vivo 1723 using Tapatalk

----------


## King Amal

Kochi multi 19shows .. Day 1..
 Opened booking.. 

Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk

----------


## KOBRA

> Kochi multi 19shows on day 1
> 
> Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk


PVR and gold cinemax okke alle update ayittullu ?

----------


## King Amal

Yh..  
*Opened (edited) 



> PVR and gold cinemax okke alle update ayittullu ?

----------


## udaips

> Kochi multi 19shows opened booking.. 
> 
> Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk


Only 10 sh opened now... Should be above 20 once Q and Pan opens... :Yo:

----------


## King Amal

Matteth total aayirnalle.. 



> Only 10 sh opened now... Should be above 20 once Q and Pan opens...

----------


## Don David

> Only 10 sh opened now... Should be above 20 once Q and Pan opens...


There will be 6 shows at q cinemas and 5 from pan ,but they should have to add 2 more evening shows at PVR or pvr gold .....Hope they will....!!!

Sent from my vivo 1723 using Tapatalk

----------


## maryland

thrissur Ganam Cinemas: 4 Shows... :Clap:

----------


## maryland

> 2 more days..  
> 
> Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk


ingane nadannaal 2 divasathinullil ethumo?.?
onnu vandi vilichu varaan para... :Kalikkuva: :

----------


## Thevalliparamban

@Don David manjeri okke vellathil aayille?

----------


## mukkuvan

https://www.manoramaonline.com/news/...a-monsoon.html

 :Vandivittu:

----------


## King Amal

Perunaal naale aanenn parayunnu ivde okke.. 
Urapicho?

----------


## Sree Tcr

> https://www.manoramaonline.com/news/...a-monsoon.html


ini release date change mattuo...

----------


## ALEXI

> ingane nadannaal 2 divasathinullil ethumo?.?
> onnu vandi vilichu varaan para...


YSR aavan ulla thayyareduppinte bhaagam aanu..Adutha padam yaathra alle... :Read:

----------


## Don David

> @Don David manjeri okke vellathil aayille?


Today rain is bit down and the over flow of water is under control ....Devaki cinemax is safe !!!
Made a way for Derick Abraham Entry !!!

Sent from my vivo 1723 using Tapatalk

----------


## abraham



----------


## abraham



----------


## Cinemalover

Booked !

PVR, 10:00am  :Clap:

----------


## abraham



----------


## Don David

> Booked !
> 
> PVR, 10:00am


 :Band: 

Sent from my vivo 1723 using Tapatalk

----------


## GABBAR

ഈദ് declare  ആയാൽ മാത്രേ മലബാർ ഏരിയയിൽ ഒക്കെ  ഇതിന്റെ ബുക്കിംഗ് പിക്ക് അപ്പ് ആകു  
ഇന്ന് നൈറ്റ് conformation വരും ഈദ് friday ആണെങ്കിൽ നല്ല ബുക്കിംഗ് വരും സാറ്റർഡേ ആണെൻകിൽ 
ഈവെനിംഗ് മുതൽ നോക്കിയാൽ മതി

----------


## Don David

> ഈദ് declare  ആയാൽ മാത്രേ മലബാർ ഏരിയയിൽ ഒക്കെ  ഇതിന്റെ ബുക്കിംഗ് പിക്ക് അപ്പ് ആകു  
> ഇന്ന് നൈറ്റ് conformation വരും ഈദ് friday ആണെങ്കിൽ നല്ല ബുക്കിംഗ് വരും സാറ്റർഡേ ആണെൻകിൽ 
> ഈവെനിംഗ് മുതൽ നോക്കിയാൽ മതി


Naale thanne aagirikkum mostly eid !!

Sent from my vivo 1723 using Tapatalk

----------


## KOBRA

> Naale thanne aagirikkum mostly eid !!
> 
> Sent from my vivo 1723 using Tapatalk


Nale Eid anu enkkil nale muthalu maza undayirkkunnathalla

----------


## ABE

*.Ithoru kidukkachi padam ake**attennu ashamsikkunnu............*

----------


## Don David

> Nale Eid anu enkkil nale muthalu maza undayirkkunnathalla


Iniyoru ariyippundaavunnathuvare mattoru ariyippundaavillennu idhinaal ariyichu kollunnu  :Vandivittu: 

Sent from my vivo 1723 using Tapatalk

----------


## Don David

> *.Ithoru kidukkachi padam ake**attennu ashamsikkunnu............*


Aashamsakalathrayum Varavu vechirikkunnu  :Clap:   :Band: 

Sent from my vivo 1723 using Tapatalk

----------


## Antonio

Pan il Marykkutty 5 shows und..so ithum 5-6 kaanum..Q undallo pinne..
Anyway 28-30 vannekkum Alle??

----------


## KOBRA

> Pan il Marykkutty 5 shows und..so ithum 5-6 kaanum..Q undallo pinne..
> Anyway 28-30 vannekkum Alle??


chanceilla maximum 22 athil kooduthal kanilla kandal very good

----------


## abraham



----------


## abraham



----------


## abraham

ഗുരുവായൂർ ദേവകി തിയേറ്റർ

----------


## Antonio

> 


Ithevideya??
Paper il ezhuthi okke vechekkane?

----------


## abraham

> Ithevideya??
> Paper il ezhuthi okke vechekkane?


Calicut apsara

----------


## GABBAR

> Naale thanne aagirikkum mostly eid !!
> 
> Sent from my vivo 1723 using Tapatalk


yes naale avaan aanu kooduthal chance , uae yil already moon kandu
https://www.khaleejtimes.com/nation/...sighted-in-uae

----------


## Helwin

> ഗുരുവായൂർ ദേവകി തിയേറ്റർ


numma gvr.. ipravashym strong akitundallo..

----------


## Akhil krishnan

#*AbrahaminteSanthathikal* screening at New Castle.

----------


## Akhil krishnan

#*AbrahaminteSanthathikal*  Promo Photoshoot Latest

----------


## Akhil krishnan

#*AbrahaminteSanthathikal* censor certificate.

----------


## Akhil krishnan

#*AbrahaminteSanthathikal*  booking opened in Pala Universal

----------


## kandahassan

abrahaminu fans show vakkathe kuttanadan bloginu fans show vakkum ........fansinte oru avastha  :Sad: 

ikka ee chavaru pole padangal cheyyathe irunenkil pandathe stardom vachu heavy opening edukkenda padam aayirunnu . rajamanikyam , black, pazhassi  thudangi ethra mammotty films okke kaanan adyathe 2-3 days ticket kittathe irinnitund . missing those days  :Sad:

----------


## Mammooka fan

Kochi lulu pvr kidu booking
Derick abraham ❤️❤️❤️

----------


## Mammooka fan

Pvr gold half booked ayi

----------


## Mammooka fan

Oberon also good booking

----------


## Don David

Pan cinrmas opened with 4 shows ...why the ....11:15 pm show.  


14 shows in multi as of now ...expecting 5 shiws at Q cibenas and may  ends up as 19 shows sometimes 20 !!

Sent from my vivo 1723 using Tapatalk

----------


## Don David

22 seats were blocked !!!!when others gets sold out ,tgese 22 will open !!!


> Pvr gold half booked ayi


Sent from my vivo 1723 using Tapatalk

----------


## Mike

Natil Eid Friday confirm ayallo.. So Saturday morning bookings koodum epo muthal...

----------


## Abin thomas

> abrahaminu fans show vakkathe kuttanadan bloginu fans show vakkum ........fansinte oru avastha 
> 
> ikka ee chavaru pole padangal cheyyathe irunenkil pandathe stardom vachu heavy opening edukkenda padam aayirunnu . rajamanikyam , black, pazhassi  thudangi ethra mammotty films okke kaanan adyathe 2-3 days ticket kittathe irinnitund . missing those days


Heavy opening ipolum und.gangster kasaba tgf first day heavy anu.nalla padam vannal theerchayum athoke varum.i mean heavy films ningal paranja manikyam pazhasi polathe items.
Mosham samayum ellarkum undakum.orupad nadanmare nammal thanne kanditullath alle.

Ipol munnil ullath abraham anu.athu ella aveshathodeyum kanan anu sremam.athil pratheekshak othu uyarnnillel adutha ikka filminu waiting.orikalum disappointed onnum avilla.pratheekshikan orupadund.

----------


## Antonio

> Pvr gold half booked ayi


Lulu gold enikk BMS il kaanan pattunnillaa...

----------


## Antonio

Eid tomorrow it seems.. evideyo masappira Kandu..Fb il karangunnund wishes..

----------


## Antonio

Ikka's wishes in Fb
Tomo thanne

----------


## Phantom 369

Fans show 10 manik munne vekan patilannu paranjit Malil Okke 9 Manik show undallo

----------


## Mike

..........

----------


## samsha22

> Keralathil ithuvare eid inu padam irangiyittille?
> 
> June, july ellakkalathum mazha aanu, ithuvare padam irangeettille?
> 
> Football worldcup innu athu kaanan veettil irikkanda mobil kayyeel vachaa mathi.
> 
> Ithu okke ella kaalathum ullathaa.
>  Etrayo padangal ee kalathu irangi  BB aayittum undu.
> 
> ...


1994 football world cup timeil irangiya padam aanu Thenmavin Kombath.

----------


## ChalakudikaraN

chalakudy surabhi booking opened.... fdfs at 12pm ..... 20 seats only remaining ...rest all booked by fans !!

----------


## kandahassan

> ..........


full list illallo ? 136 only ?

----------


## Mike

Official list allalo.. Fans nte anu...

Screen 1, 2, 3 oke ittu varumpo 175 oke ethum... 


> full list illallo ? 136 only ?

----------


## kandahassan

> Official list allalo.. Fans nte anu...
> 
> Screen 1, 2, 3 oke ittu varumpo 175 oke ethum...


good . eid nale aayathu padathinu gunam cheyyum . saturday full adikkum ellayidavum .........

----------


## ACHOOTTY

> abrahaminu fans show vakkathe kuttanadan bloginu fans show vakkum ........fansinte oru avastha 
> 
> ikka ee chavaru pole padangal cheyyathe irunenkil pandathe stardom vachu heavy opening edukkenda padam aayirunnu . rajamanikyam , black, pazhassi  thudangi ethra mammotty films okke kaanan adyathe 2-3 days ticket kittathe irinnitund . missing those days


Athinu fans inte kuttam alla. Padam 10 manikku mathi ennu makers thanne paranjathalle.

Athondu pala idathum morning or noon show aanu fans show

----------


## Antonio

Eid naale aayakondu polichu... Saturday nalla booking aakum Malabar..
Theatre list nearly 160 enkilum varum

----------


## kandahassan

> Athinu fans inte kuttam alla. Padam 10 manikku mathi ennu makers thanne paranjathalle.
> 
> Athondu pala idathum morning or noon show aanu fans show


perunnal saturday varumo enna confusion kondakum early morning shows anuvaadhikkathathu ennu thonunnu .

----------


## King Amal

Perunaal naale.. 
Mattanaal polich adukkal day.. 🕺🕺🕺🕺

----------


## twist369

> 1994 football world cup timeil irangiya padam aanu Thenmavin Kombath.


Anneram keralatil etra veetil tv undaayrnu he 😂

----------


## King Amal

👍

Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk

----------


## Kannadi

> 👍
> 
> Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk


Athu polichuuu

Sent from my SM-G610F using Tapatalk

----------


## Kannan Mahesh

Hi Customer,


Booking ID: UNSP0000047997.

Seats: BALCONY - B15.


1 seat(s) for Abrahaminte Santhathikal (U/A)

on Sat, 16 Jun, 2018 11:30am


at Universal Theatre A/C 4K: Pala(UNIVERSAL THEATRE).


Please carry your CC/DC card which was used for booking tickets.

----------


## Kannan Mahesh

> #*AbrahaminteSanthathikal*  booking opened in Pala Universal


Thank you for the information. Njan vilichappol theatre kar paranjath 15 ne booking thudangoo ennanu. Njan book cheythu.

----------


## abraham



----------


## abraham



----------


## abraham



----------


## abraham



----------


## abraham



----------


## abraham



----------


## abraham



----------


## abraham

Booking started

----------


## Antonio

> 


Mavelikkara prathibha aano??

----------


## Kannadi

> Mavelikkara prathibha aano??


Athe

Sent from my SM-G610F using Tapatalk

----------


## King Amal

PVR GOLD LULU
#FillingFast

Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk

----------


## King Amal

PVR  LULU Prime circle (Rs. 160)  Filling fast.. 
Recliner (Rs. 290) SOLD OUT
-
All shows 160,290 circles filling fast.. 😍

Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk

----------


## Raja Sha

Nale enkilum pathra parasyam undavumo..
Enkile naalal ariyoo..

----------


## Viru

FDFS at Carnival Greenfield

MT book cheyyan nokkiyite nadakunilla.....morning shows full fans eduthene thonunu

----------


## BangaloreaN

> FDFS at Carnival Greenfield
> 
> MT book cheyyan nokkiyite nadakunilla.....morning shows full fans eduthene thonunu


avide rates engane?

----------


## Viru

> avide rates engane?


130+20........

----------


## King Amal

MOTil pattunundallo.. 
Fans mainly padmanapha aa.. 



> FDFS at Carnival Greenfield
> 
> MT book cheyyan nokkiyite nadakunilla.....morning shows full fans eduthene thonunu

----------


## Viru

> MOTil pattunundallo.. 
> Fans mainly padmanapha aa..




Innale muthal booking inganeya kaanikune

Tvm cityile fans alla ith....pothencode unit und......Masterpiece also avare full ticket eduthayirunu ithilum capacity ulla HK yil

----------


## King Amal

> Innale muthal booking inganeya kaanikune
> 
> Tvm cityile fans alla ith....pothencode unit und......Masterpiece also avare full ticket eduthayirunu ithilum capacity ulla HK yil


Mall Of Travancore alle udeshiche?? 🤔
MOT nn paranjappo njn vijarich........... 

Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk

----------


## Viru

> Mall Of Travancore alle udeshiche?? 
> 
> Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk


Aa budhjeevikal varuna idathoke poyi aarelum ikka padam fdfs kaanumo

Greenfieldilum multi setup aane pakshe vere vazhi illa allel pine citiyil ponam

----------


## King Amal

> Aa budhjeevikal varuna idathoke poyi aarelum ikka padam fdfs kaanumo
> 
> Greenfieldilum multi setup aane pakshe vere vazhi illa allel pine citiyil ponam


Pothencode venel ticket oppikam.. 

Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk

----------


## ACHOOTTY

Tvm  - new vil padam undo? Listil kandilla.

----------


## Viru

> Pothencode venel ticket oppikam.. 
> 
> Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk


Enike ariyam avde ulla kurache pere anganaya masterpiecene oppiche

Ithine menakettilla....ippo book cheythu greenfieldil,vere freindsum und

----------


## King Amal

Mammooka and renji panicker about Abraham.. 
-
https://youtu.be/0AWEFbyH62M

Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk

----------


## King Amal

> Tvm  - new vil padam undo? Listil kandilla.


Illenn 2 days munne paranjirunnu.. 

Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk

----------


## King Amal

Paper Ad from tomorrow..  💪👍

Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk

----------


## Rajamaanikyam

> Paper Ad from tomorrow..  💪👍
> 
> Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk


Mattannal paper undavulla nale EID ayakondu...

----------


## Akhil krishnan

> Thank you for the information. Njan vilichappol theatre kar paranjath 15 ne booking thudangoo ennanu. Njan book cheythu.


no mentions man..just enjoy Megastar Mass In Theatres..

Sent from my ZUK Z1 using Tapatalk

----------


## Akhil krishnan

> Mammooka and renji panicker about Abraham.. 
> -
> https://youtu.be/0AWEFbyH62M
> 
> Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk


ivideyum sohanettan....

Sent from my ZUK Z1 using Tapatalk

----------


## King Amal

Yes.. 
Full page Ad on the way. 



> Mattannal paper undavulla nale EID ayakondu...

----------


## abraham

> ivideyum sohanettan....
> 
> Sent from my ZUK Z1 using Tapatalk


മമ്മൂക്കയോടൊപ്പം ഫ്രീ കിട്ടുന്ന ഒന്നാണ് സോഹനേട്ടന്

----------


## twist369

Only 136 theatres??

പഷ്ട്ട്*.. Pand Vann hypel Gangster ഇറക്കിയപോയും ithe avasta aayrnnu..90 theatrel engaanumaayrnu annu കിട്ടിയത്

ഇതും ഇനി ഗാങ്സ്റർ പോലെ ആവുമോ എന്തോ

----------


## Mike

Wait for final list... 


> Only 136 theatres??
> 
> പഷ്ട്ട്*.. Pand Vann hypel Gangster ഇറക്കിയപോയും ithe avasta aayrnnu..90 theatrel engaanumaayrnu annu കിട്ടിയത്
> 
> ഇതും ഇനി ഗാങ്സ്റർ പോലെ ആവുമോ എന്തോ

----------


## King Amal

Official list ithvare vannittilla..  
Ippo vannath mfwai vitta list aa.. 



> Only 136 theatres??
> 
> പഷ്ട്ട്*.. Pand Vann hypel Gangster ഇറക്കിയപോയും ithe avasta aayrnnu..90 theatrel engaanumaayrnu annu കിട്ടിയത്
> 
> ഇതും ഇനി ഗാങ്സ്റർ പോലെ ആവുമോ എന്തോ

----------


## Loud speaker

Naale paper Ad vannaal, Booking okke shada padenn aakm

----------


## Young Mega Star

Derick Mass On the way . Saturday okke ella showsum housefull ayirikim..No doubt.

----------


## Rajamaanikyam

> മമ്മൂക്കയോടൊപ്പം ഫ്രീ കിട്ടുന്ന ഒന്നാണ് സോഹനേട്ടന്


Sohettan ente oru ex-colleague nte swantham chettanaanu...

----------


## King Amal

Tvm district abraham first day 43shw 9theatre💪💪💪..

----------


## King Amal

Ekm .. Filling fast.. 🤞

Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk

----------


## Mammooka fan

> Ekm .. Filling fast.. 🤞
> 
> Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk


Lulu extra shw kituo
Kidu booking

----------


## Mammooka fan

Tvm aries mikyavarum nala full book akum

----------


## Mammooka fan

Jb cinemas nelila. 11 am almost full

----------


## Mammooka fan

Kollam rp mall 9 45 am 40% booked

----------


## Mammooka fan

Kollam rp mall 8 10 pm 46% booked

----------


## Mammooka fan

KArunagapali H&J 10 am good booking

----------


## Rajamaanikyam

Opening enthayalum polichadakkalaayirikkum... Bakkiyokke WOM poleyirikkum...

----------


## Mammooka fan

Nala ravile kazhyumbol nalla booking verendeth ann

----------


## abraham



----------


## abraham



----------


## abraham



----------


## abraham



----------


## abraham



----------


## abraham



----------


## Tigerbasskool

all the best ...hope it will be a big hit like TGF

----------


## abraham



----------


## abraham



----------


## abraham



----------


## aashiq1

Can't wait to watch

----------


## abraham



----------


## abraham



----------


## abraham



----------


## Kannadi

Polichadukkal sure

Sent from my SM-G610F using Tapatalk

----------


## shameenls

ചങ്ങനാശ്ശേരി NS &Matinee നല്ല ബുക്കിംഗ് ഉണ്ട്.നാളത്തേടം കൊണ്ട് എല്ലാ ഷോസും നല്ല ബുക്കിംഗ് ആകും.

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk

----------


## shameenls

അഭിനയ 11 മണി ഷോ 411/475 സീറ്റ് ബുക്കിംഗ് ആയിട്ടുണ്ട്.

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk

----------


## shameenls

അനു 2 pm 69/113 ബുക്കിംഗ് ആയി.

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk

----------


## shameenls

കോട്ടയം 11 am ഷോ 65% ബുക്കിംഗ് 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk

----------


## HighnesS

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## HighnesS

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## chandru

screen 1, 2,3 okke ittu onnu polippikkarunnu...fools...

film all set to take an everestian opening....

----------


## mayavi

Mahamari pole mahanadanam one page full addd

----------


## Antonio

> മമ്മൂക്കയോടൊപ്പം ഫ്രീ കിട്ടുന്ന ഒന്നാണ് സോഹനേട്ടന്


Bobbanum Mollyum...

----------


## Antonio

> ചങ്ങനാശ്ശേരി NS &Matinee നല്ല ബുക്കിംഗ് ഉണ്ട്.നാളത്തേടം കൊണ്ട് എല്ലാ ഷോസും നല്ല ബുക്കിംഗ് ആകും.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


Abhinaya bakki 3 shows entha??
Neerali illanjittum avanmark padam Abhinaya il idaan valya paadanallo

----------


## Antonio

> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Alappuzha Kairali only..
Sree il Aravindan continue aakum...

----------


## Antonio

Kollam pranavam Uncle time il black list il kayarayithanallo as per Online promotion unit... ennittu avidem und..
Usha aakum main theatre Alle??

----------


## Deepu k

> 1994 football world cup timeil irangiya padam aanu Thenmavin Kombath.


World cupinu 1month munpringiyathanu thenmavin kombathu.may first week relese. Pingami anu worldcup inu aduppichu erangiyathu may last relese.world cupinu oppam ergiyathu vishnu.

----------


## Deepu k

Nale kanum pala universal

----------


## twist369

How many theatres? Aarelm enniyo?😁😂


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## shivankuty

> How many theatres? Aarelm enniyo?😁😂


Same...137 theatres...screens ellam kootmbo 175+ varum...first day around 650 shows may be therr

Sent from my P7072G using Tapatalk

----------


## Antonio

138..
Athil Abhinaya changanachery NS only
Kollam Pranavam ariyilla

----------


## Antonio

> Same...137 theatres...screens ellam kootmbo 175+ varum...first day around 650 shows may be therr
> 
> Sent from my P7072G using Tapatalk


Athrem undakumo??
Record aano??

----------


## Sajil K R

> Abhinaya bakki 3 shows entha??
> Neerali illanjittum avanmark padam Abhinaya il idaan valya paadanallo


Jurassic park

Sent from my Lenovo A6020a40 using Tapatalk

----------


## Antonio

> Jurassic park
> 
> Sent from my Lenovo A6020a40 using Tapatalk


Uyyooooo..
Abhinaya neranju kaviyuvaannee

----------


## shivankuty

> Athrem undakumo??
> Record aano??


Max athrem kanum...record masterpiece aanu?..1200+

Sent from my P7072G using Tapatalk

----------


## King Amal

Tvm

Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk

----------


## Antonio

> Max athrem kanum...record masterpiece aanu?..1200+
> 
> Sent from my P7072G using Tapatalk


Oh okk..
Njanum vicharichu..
650 nalla kuravalle..
Neerali maariyittum theatre okke ethu padamaano plan...
Race 3??

----------


## Antonio

> Tvm
> 
> Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk


Devipriya list il undallo..
Avide ille?

----------


## ACHOOTTY

> Kollam pranavam Uncle time il black list il kayarayithanallo as per Online promotion unit... ennittu avidem und..
> Usha aakum main theatre Alle??


Kollam main theatre partha aanu. Renovatiin kazhinju opening prgm.

----------


## Kannan Mahesh

First day show count, no. Of theatres pratheekshichapole ille. Entha pattiye. Marykutty mathrame ullu, ennittum.. 138 screens, seems to be poor..

----------


## ACHOOTTY

> Mammooka and renji panicker about Abraham.. 
> -
> https://youtu.be/0AWEFbyH62M
> 
> Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk


Padam njerikkum.

Derick Abraham inte 2 mukhangal

As a police officer and son of abraham.

Azhikkunthorum murukunna kurukku, oronnu azhichu maatti munnerumbol nissahayan aavunna officer. Twist, thrill, investigatiin, mass and kudumba bandhangalude sangharsham. Ikka yude mahanadanam koode cherumbol polichadukkumm

Shaji padoor oru sambavam aayekkum

----------


## Abin thomas

> First day show count, no. Of theatres pratheekshichapole ille. Entha pattiye. Marykutty mathrame ullu, ennittum.. 138 screens, seems to be poor..


Full page ad oke vanna sthithik ipole production conpanye adach akshepikan njn illa.ithiri cash irakathe manoramayil full page ad kitilla.well planned strategy anengil 136 enough anu.padathinte wom + second week show count vannathinu shesham goodwill distribution enganund ennathine pati opinion parayam.

----------


## Akhil krishnan

> Kollam main theatre partha aanu. Renovatiin kazhinju opening prgm.


already reopen aayallo partha.. kaala aayrnu reopening program..

Sent from my ZUK Z1 using Tapatalk

----------


## Akhil krishnan

> First day show count, no. Of theatres pratheekshichapole ille. Entha pattiye. Marykutty mathrame ullu, ennittum.. 138 screens, seems to be poor..


May Be They Are Sure Abt The Films Content And Success.. Pinne Rain nd World Cup Season Alle..Athum Aavam Oru Reason.. 

Sent from my ZUK Z1 using Tapatalk

----------


## HighnesS

> Kollam main theatre partha aanu. Renovatiin kazhinju opening prgm.


Partha onnum town theatre alla. Usha thanne main.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Akhil krishnan

Sent from my ZUK Z1 using Tapatalk

----------


## maryland

400 pages... :Partytime2:

----------


## DAVID007

Today manorama paper ad

Sent from my SM-G360FY using Tapatalk

----------


## Kannan Mahesh

> 400 pages...


Releasinu munp 500 akumennu karuthiyatha..

----------


## jithin0471

> Full page ad oke vanna sthithik ipole production conpanye adach akshepikan njn illa.ithiri cash irakathe manoramayil full page ad kitilla.well planned strategy anengil 136 enough anu.padathinte wom + second week show count vannathinu shesham goodwill distribution enganund ennathine pati opinion parayam.


This is going to be the best thing that can happen to a Mammootty movie,
Good decision by makers and ikka himself I guess
Veruthe ikkade star value exploit cheythu initial eduthu kayvittukalayunsthinu pakaram ee reethiyil Ulla perfect releasing strategy kaykondathu appreciable aanu

Malayayhile ekkalatheyum valya vijayangal eduthal 
Kurach centresil release aayi pinne add o. Cheythathaanu
So I am personally happy

----------


## Antonio

Oolabhoomi il ad illalo
Abraham inulla review ippozhee ready...

----------


## Antonio

> Releasinu munp 500 akumennu karuthiyatha..


Innu 99 koode aakkiyekkam

----------


## Antonio

> Padam njerikkum.
> 
> Derick Abraham inte 2 mukhangal
> 
> As a police officer and son of abraham.
> 
> Azhikkunthorum murukunna kurukku, oronnu azhichu maatti munnerumbol nissahayan aavunna officer. Twist, thrill, investigatiin, mass and kudumba bandhangalude sangharsham. Ikka yude mahanadanam koode cherumbol polichadukkumm
> 
> Shaji padoor oru sambavam aayekkum


Mmmm
Vendappettavar thanne Villain
Abraham nte mootha Makan Derrick appol ilayamakanu vendi purathakkappedumo
Avar life long Sathrukkalayitheerumo
Kaathirikkam

----------


## Kannan Mahesh

> Mmmm
> Vendappettavar thanne Villain
> Abraham nte mootha Makan Derrick appol ilayamakanu vendi purathakkappedumo
> Avar life long Sathrukkalayitheerumo
> Kaathirikkam


Just wait and see. Pinne booking onnum athra mosamallallo,mazhayayittum..good luck

----------


## Kannan Mahesh

> This is going to be the best thing that can happen to a Mammootty movie,
> Good decision by makers and ikka himself I guess
> Veruthe ikkade star value exploit cheythu initial eduthu kayvittukalayunsthinu pakaram ee reethiyil Ulla perfect releasing strategy kaykondathu appreciable aanu
> 
> Malayayhile ekkalatheyum valya vijayangal eduthal 
> Kurach centresil release aayi pinne add o. Cheythathaanu
> So I am personally happy


70%correct enne njan parayoo.

----------


## maryland

> Releasinu munp 500 akumennu karuthiyatha..


athokke innu raathriyode 500+ aavum...
mark my words... :Giveup:

----------


## maryland

> Oolabhoomi il ad illalo
> Abraham inulla review ippozhee ready...


cinemakkadha spoilers ittu naattikkunna pathramalle…
avarude promo mmakku aavashyamilla… :Stop:

----------


## Antonio

> athokke innu raathriyode 500+ aavum...
> mark my words...


Ithaareyokke udheshichaanu..

----------


## maryland

> Ithaareyokke udheshichaanu..


3 per main..
1. @Antonio
2. @Antonio
3. @Antonio

----------


## Antonio

> cinemakkadha spoilers ittu naattikkunna pathramalle…
> avarude promo mmakku aavashyamilla…


Pinnallaaa
Kottayam Achayans support kitty nammak..

----------


## maryland

> Pinnallaaa
> Kottayam Achayans support kitty nammak..


beeraan chettante beeravaadam onnum mmakku vendevenda… :Stop:

----------


## Antonio

> 3 per main..
> 1. @Antonio
> 2. @Antonio
> 3. @Antonio


Thank you thank you
Pathu paisayude update ente kayyil ninnu pratheekshikkanda..
Chumma oru olam undakkan nokkam

----------


## maryland

> Thank you thank you
> Pathu paisayude update ente kayyil ninnu pratheekshikkanda..
> Chumma oru olam undakkan nokkam


dathu mathi, dathu mathi... :Band:

----------


## twist369

Naale ee samayam Derick Darshanam😍

24 hrs to go...

Oru surprise teaser koodi evening vannal color aavum

----------


## Antonio

> dathu mathi, dathu mathi...


Ntammoooo ...Kochi...
PVR full Chuvappu kaththikkedakkunnu..
Cinemax only one is green..
Q add aayillalo

----------


## maryland

> Naale ee samayam Derick Darshanam
> 
> 24 hrs to go...
> 
> Oru surprise teaser koodi evening vannal color aavum


 :Clap:  :Clap: 
(full page paper ad oru surprise aayirunnu)  :Band:

----------


## Akhil krishnan

Sent from my ZUK Z1 using Tapatalk

----------


## maryland

online booking onnum pick up aayittilla.
Tcr okke kadukatta shokam aanu.. :Doh:

----------


## Akhil krishnan

Sent from my ZUK Z1 using Tapatalk

----------


## Manoj

> Ntammoooo ...Kochi...
> PVR full Chuvappu kaththikkedakkunnu..
> Cinemax only one is green..
> Q add aayillalo


ആദ്യം add ആകേണ്ടത് pan and Q aayirinnu, avidaanu booking വരാൻ time എടുക്കുന്നത്

Sent from my Moto G (5) using Tapatalk

----------


## Akhil krishnan

Sent from my ZUK Z1 using Tapatalk

----------


## Antonio

> ആദ്യം add ആകേണ്ടത് pan and Q aayirinnu, avidaanu booking വരാൻ time എടുക്കുന്നത്
> 
> Sent from my Moto G (5) using Tapatalk


Correct aanu.
But ineeppo naale Padam kande adangoo ennullavarkk Q or PAN book cheythe pattoo enna Avastha aayi

----------


## Antonio

> online booking onnum pick up aayittilla.
> Tcr okke kadukatta shokam aanu..


Trichur okke aarum online booking il viswasikkunnillarikkum
Pinnneeee Marykkutty kandechum vannittu book cheyyan aakum

----------


## Manoj

ഇന്നത്തെ ad എന്തായാലും ഗുണം ചെയ്യും, മഴ മാറി നിന്നാൽ റെക്കോർഡ് initial ഉറപ്പാണ്

Sent from my Moto G (5) using Tapatalk

----------


## Manoj

, 12:30 flowers ടീവി പ്രൊമോഷൻ പ്രോഗ്രാം ഉണ്ട്

Sent from my Moto G (5) using Tapatalk

----------


## Sidharthan

> അഭിനയ 11 മണി ഷോ 411/475 സീറ്റ് ബുക്കിംഗ് ആയിട്ടുണ്ട്.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


Front booking Ila..normally online vekkarila

Sent from my Lenovo A7020a48 using Tapatalk

----------


## Sidharthan

> Nale kanum pala universal


Planning to come..will meet if possible..mob number?

Sent from my Lenovo A7020a48 using Tapatalk

----------


## Deepu k

> Planning to come..will meet if possible..mob number?
> 
> Sent from my Lenovo A7020a48 using Tapatalk


8921692276

----------


## abraham



----------


## jithin0471

> , 12:30 flowers ടീവി പ്രൊമോഷൻ പ്രോഗ്രാം ഉണ്ട്
> 
> Sent from my Moto G (5) using Tapatalk


Innu 12:30 aano 
Nale 12:30 aano ?

----------


## KOBRA

PVR Cinemax okke nalla booking undu.

Extra show innu evening varan chacneundu.

----------


## King Amal

Und.. Fanshow wil b der in devipriya and padmanbha.. 



> Devipriya list il undallo..
> Avide ille?

----------


## jithin0471

Inale Vanna Kure pillerku fbil full first day record aakranthavum theatre ennam kuranju poyathinte parathi aaanu,udayip veeranmar aanivar

Take the example of premam, hype was very low 
Premam and Abraham hype eniku similar aayitu aanu thonune..fkil Ulla pole oru hype movieku purath illa...
First day Padam kidilam opinion vannu pinne next two days oru vaarangu vaari
I am expecting the same for abraham

----------


## Antonio

> Inale Vanna Kure pillerku fbil full first day record aakranthavum theatre ennam kuranju poyathinte parathi aaanu,udayip veeranmar aanivar
> 
> Take the example of premam, hype was very low 
> Premam and Abraham hype eniku similar aayitu aanu thonune..fkil Ulla pole oru hype movieku purath illa...
> First day Padam kidilam opinion vannu pinne next two days oru vaarangu vaari
> I am expecting the same for abraham


OPU n MFWA adiyum thudaneettund

----------


## twist369

OPU entha?


> OPU n MFWA adiyum thudaneettund

----------


## Antonio

> Front booking Ila..normally online vekkarila
> 
> Sent from my Lenovo A7020a48 using Tapatalk


Yaa..
Online booking status Multies alla theatres edukkunnath reliable alla, Full aayi kaanikkunnath Counter tickets inu ozhichittathaakum..

----------


## Antonio

> OPU entha?


Nalla pillera
Online Promotion Unit in Fb..
Uncle time il thudangiyatha..
Neraye theatre owners ne nerittu kandu avar mammookka films nte issues paranju theerthu ennokke parayunnund..
Athum MFWA yum aayi entho abhipraya vyathyasam, Anto kku against samsarichu ennokke...

----------


## Iyyer The Great

> Inale Vanna Kure pillerku fbil full first day record aakranthavum theatre ennam kuranju poyathinte parathi aaanu,udayip veeranmar aanivar
> 
> Take the example of premam, hype was very low 
> Premam and Abraham hype eniku similar aayitu aanu thonune..fkil Ulla pole oru hype movieku purath illa...
> First day Padam kidilam opinion vannu pinne next two days oru vaarangu vaari
> I am expecting the same for abraham


Abraham nu nalla hype and..Online booking nalla levelil undallo
Even premam fdfs muthal nalla status aayirunnu..Which became stronger after the wom

----------


## KOBRA

Malabar areayil maza engnayundu ennu ?

Eid aghosham okke vellathil akumo ?

----------


## arjunan

> PVR Cinemax okke nalla booking undu.
> 
> Extra show innu evening varan chacneundu.


Cinemax small screenil aanu. Q big screen kittiyal 2 days Nalla collection edukkaam... :Cheerleader:

----------


## Antonio

> Malabar areayil maza engnayundu ennu ?
> 
> Eid aghosham okke vellathil akumo ?


Kuranju ennu thonnunnu

----------


## KOBRA

> Cinemax small screenil aanu. Q big screen kittiyal 2 days Nalla collection edukkaam...


Q mikkavarum ennu evening odu kooidye update akum ennu thonnunu.

----------


## Akhil krishnan

Superb Crowds For Marykutty and Race 3 At Palakkad...Rain Is Also Not There..Good For Abraham...

Sent from my ZUK Z1 using Tapatalk

----------


## Antonio

> Superb Crowds For Marykutty and Race 3 At Palakkad...Rain Is Also Not There..Good For Abraham...
> 
> Sent from my ZUK Z1 using Tapatalk


Ohh...
Race 3 ..that too in Palakkad?

----------


## twist369

Thalasseryl today ithuvare no rain 😍😀


> Malabar areayil maza engnayundu ennu ?
> 
> Eid aghosham okke vellathil akumo ?

----------


## Akhil krishnan

> Ohh...
> Race 3 ..that too in Palakkad?


yes..piller set orupaad und..mostly they will prefer race 3..nd families will go for marykutty...good family crowds too

Sent from my ZUK Z1 using Tapatalk

----------


## Antonio

> yes..piller set orupaad und..mostly they will prefer race 3..nd families will go for marykutty...good family crowds too
> 
> Sent from my ZUK Z1 using Tapatalk


Race 3 Ernakulam Multies Appo kidukkum

----------


## Antonio

> Thalasseryl today ithuvare no rain 😍😀


Abraham num Marykkutty kkum vendi mazha ozhinju..

----------


## AJAY

> Ohh...
> Race 3 ..that too in Palakkad?


*innaley kandu ...racy thriller aanu bb urappikkavunna movie aanu....*

----------


## twist369

Trailer okke para kathi  aayrnallo..
Stunt scens okke eppadi?


> *innaley kandu ...racy thriller aanu bb urappikkavunna movie aanu....*

----------


## AJAY

> Trailer okke para kathi  aayrnallo..
> Stunt scens okke eppadi?


*chilathokke gambheeram aayitundu....chilathu vfx feel cheyyunnundu.....logic brain kurachu mattivechal...full throatill entertrainer!!!....*

----------


## shameenls

> Front booking Ila..normally online vekkarila
> 
> Sent from my Lenovo A7020a48 using Tapatalk


ഫ്രോന്റിലെ 6 row കഴിഞ്ഞിട്ടുള്ള ബാക്കി ആണ് 475.

----------


## Antonio

> Trailer okke para kathi  aayrnallo..
> Stunt scens okke eppadi?


Broo...
Hindi il athokke 90s il ninne common aanu..
Stunt n climax logic onnum kaanilla
3hrs with Tamaar padaar n songs, glamour item songs angane..
Trailer 3 mins aanallo hindi already..

----------


## Antonio

> *chilathokke gambheeram aayitundu....chilathu vfx feel cheyyunnundu.....logic brain kurachu mattivechal...full throatill entertrainer!!!....*


Twist odu twist aakumallo
Villain Hero ingane scene by scene maarimariyumallo

----------


## King Amal

Kannur innale nyt mazha undayrnn.. 
Inn sunny.. 



> Malabar areayil maza engnayundu ennu ?
> 
> Eid aghosham okke vellathil akumo ?

----------


## AJAY

> Twist odu twist aakumallo
> Villain Hero ingane scene by scene maarimariyumallo


*anganokke thanney.....athu pottey.*..
*anti mammotty  multiesil....race namukku oru para aayi varilley...???*

----------


## Rajamaanikyam

> Today manorama paper ad
> 
> Sent from my SM-G360FY using Tapatalk


Full page add after a long time for an Ikka movie... Padam thakarkkatte...

----------


## Antonio

> *anganokke thanney.....athu pottey.*..
> *anti mammotty  multiesil....race namukku oru para aayi varilley...???*


Multies uncle nte time il kurach nallavaraayi...
Nokkam

----------


## Antonio

> Full page add after a long time for an Ikka movie... Padam thakarkkatte...


Masterpiece undarunnallo???
Ille??
Thudakkam Pulimurugan Alle?
Kaala undarunnu...

----------


## Mammooka fan

Mammooka ude weak zone aya kochi multyil enn etavum kidu booking

Sunday pvr okke nalla booking und

----------


## Mammooka fan

Booked at aries 10 pm tommarrow

----------


## Inspector Balram

Fdfs from Mavelikara Prathibha 

Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk

----------


## shameenls

> Yaa..
> Online booking status Multies alla theatres edukkunnath reliable alla, Full aayi kaanikkunnath Counter tickets inu ozhichittathaakum..


ഇത് ജുറാസിക് world ന്റെ മാറ്റിനി ബുക്കിംഗ് ആണ്. 475 സീറ്റ് ഉണ്ട് ബുക്കിങ്ങിനു. അബ്രഹാമിന് 118 ന്റെ മുഴുവൻ സീറ്റും ഫാൻസ്* എടുത്തു എന്ന് തോന്നുന്നു. എന്തായാലും fdfs നു ഇപ്പൊ 430+ സീറ്റ് ബുക്കിംഗ് ആയിട്ടുണ്ട്. ടോട്ടൽ 600+ ഉണ്ട് അവിടെ സീറ്റ്. മുന്നിലുള്ള 6 row മാത്രമേ blocked ഉള്ളൂ. ഇതെല്ലം നോക്കി തന്നേയ് നമ്മൾ സ്റ്റാറ്റസ് ഇടാറുള്ളു ഭായ്. 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk

----------


## Kannan Mahesh

> Inale Vanna Kure pillerku fbil full first day record aakranthavum theatre ennam kuranju poyathinte parathi aaanu,udayip veeranmar aanivar
> 
> Take the example of premam, hype was very low 
> Premam and Abraham hype eniku similar aayitu aanu thonune..fkil Ulla pole oru hype movieku purath illa...
> First day Padam kidilam opinion vannu pinne next two days oru vaarangu vaari
> I am expecting the same for abraham


Mammpotty films kanan thudangiyittu 3 dasabdhangal aayi. Kalikkalam aanu Adyam theatril kanda padam. Anniyal undayittupolum kanilla...

----------


## Antonio

> ഇത് ജുറാസിക് world ന്റെ മാറ്റിനി ബുക്കിംഗ് ആണ്. 475 സീറ്റ് ഉണ്ട് ബുക്കിങ്ങിനു. അബ്രഹാമിന് 118 ന്റെ മുഴുവൻ സീറ്റും ഫാൻസ്* എടുത്തു എന്ന് തോന്നുന്നു. എന്തായാലും fdfs നു ഇപ്പൊ 430+ സീറ്റ് ബുക്കിംഗ് ആയിട്ടുണ്ട്. ടോട്ടൽ 600+ ഉണ്ട് അവിടെ സീറ്റ്. മുന്നിലുള്ള 6 row മാത്രമേ blocked ഉള്ളൂ. ഇതെല്ലം നോക്കി തന്നേയ് നമ്മൾ സ്റ്റാറ്റസ് ഇടാറുള്ളു ഭായ്. 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


Sorry...
Njan udheshichath Dhanya Ramya okke aake 80 seats aanu online...but avar full row full aayi kaanikkum..athu screenshot il vararund..athaaa

----------


## Mammooka fan

Theatre kurach avark product il nalla confidence ulath kond akum

----------


## Antonio

PAN 8.50 pm show going good..

----------


## King Amal

Kidu booking @ ekm multi.. 👍

Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk

----------


## shameenls

> Mammooka ude weak zone aya kochi multyil enn etavum kidu booking
> 
> Sunday pvr okke nalla booking und


എന്ത് വീക്ക് ഏരിയ. Tgf ഒക്കെ ആ റിലീസ് പെരുമഴയിൽ ഷോകളുടെ എണ്ണം എപ്പോളും ആളുകൾ മാക്സിമം വരുന്ന വീക്ക് endukalil ഓരോ പുതിയ റിലീസുകൾ കാരണം കുറഞ്ഞിട്ടും 1.30 നേടി. ഒപ്പം മുന്തിരി പോലെ ഫ്രീ റൺ ആയിരുന്നേൽ ഈസി ആയി 2c നേടിയേനെ. ഒപ്പം ഒക്കെ 4 ചിത്രങ്ങളുടെ കൂടെ ഇറങ്ങിയിട്ട് ബാക്കി ഒന്നിനും നല്ല ഒപ്പീനിയന് ഇല്ലാതെ കൊണ്ട് അടുത്ത വീക്ക് ഏൻഡ് തൊട്ട് ഷോസ് കൂടി കൂടി കിട്ടിയാണ് അത്രയും കല്ലെക്ട ചെയ്തത്. Tgf ടൈമിൽ മൂന്നാം ദിവസം ദിലീപ് മൂവി ഇറങ്ങി ഷോ കുറഞ്ഞു. Currect അടുത്ത വെള്ളിയാഴ്ച BB ഇറങ്ങി പിന്നേം ഷോ കുറഞ്ഞു വീക്കെൻഡ് ആൾക്കാരുടെ preferensum split ആയി. അടുത്ത ആഴ്ച PP ഇറങ്ങി വീണ്ടും same avastha. അത് കഴിഞ്ഞു nivin പടം. ഓരോ weekend വരുമ്പോളും ആൾക്കാരുടെ preference split ചെയ്യാൻ capability ഉണ്ടായിട്ടുള്ള മൂവീസ് വന്നു വന്നാണ് tgf നു ആ അവസ്ഥ വന്നത്. ഇതിനിപ്പോ മൾട്ടി preference ഉണ്ടാകും പക്ഷെ മേരിക്കുട്ടി race 3 രണ്ടും മൾട്ടിയിൽ ഓടുന്ന പടങ്ങളുമുണ്ട്

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk

----------


## Mike

PVR il extra shows add cheyan chance kananindu..
 Atleast gold il nkikum 2 show koode kitiyal polichene...

----------


## Antonio

> PVR il extra shows add cheyan chance kananindu..
>  Atleast gold il nkikum 2 show koode kitiyal polichene...


Tomo nokkanda
Sunday vannekkam

----------


## Tigerbasskool

> 



good ..after a long time full page ad...last vanethu  greatfather allee?

----------


## KOBRA

Budget etra varum ithinte ?

----------


## cinemabrantan

Outside kerala nale undo?

----------


## Mammooka fan

> എന്ത് വീക്ക് ഏരിയ. Tgf ഒക്കെ ആ റിലീസ് പെരുമഴയിൽ ഷോകളുടെ എണ്ണം എപ്പോളും ആളുകൾ മാക്സിമം വരുന്ന വീക്ക് endukalil ഓരോ പുതിയ റിലീസുകൾ കാരണം കുറഞ്ഞിട്ടും 1.30 നേടി. ഒപ്പം മുന്തിരി പോലെ ഫ്രീ റൺ ആയിരുന്നേൽ ഈസി ആയി 2c നേടിയേനെ. ഒപ്പം ഒക്കെ 4 ചിത്രങ്ങളുടെ കൂടെ ഇറങ്ങിയിട്ട് ബാക്കി ഒന്നിനും നല്ല ഒപ്പീനിയന് ഇല്ലാതെ കൊണ്ട് അടുത്ത വീക്ക് ഏൻഡ് തൊട്ട് ഷോസ് കൂടി കൂടി കിട്ടിയാണ് അത്രയും കല്ലെക്ട ചെയ്തത്. Tgf ടൈമിൽ മൂന്നാം ദിവസം ദിലീപ് മൂവി ഇറങ്ങി ഷോ കുറഞ്ഞു. Currect അടുത്ത വെള്ളിയാഴ്ച BB ഇറങ്ങി പിന്നേം ഷോ കുറഞ്ഞു വീക്കെൻഡ് ആൾക്കാരുടെ preferensum split ആയി. അടുത്ത ആഴ്ച PP ഇറങ്ങി വീണ്ടും same avastha. അത് കഴിഞ്ഞു nivin പടം. ഓരോ weekend വരുമ്പോളും ആൾക്കാരുടെ preference split ചെയ്യാൻ capability ഉണ്ടായിട്ടുള്ള മൂവീസ് വന്നു വന്നാണ് tgf നു ആ അവസ്ഥ വന്നത്. ഇതിനിപ്പോ മൾട്ടി preference ഉണ്ടാകും പക്ഷെ മേരിക്കുട്ടി race 3 രണ്ടും മൾട്ടിയിൽ ഓടുന്ന പടങ്ങളുമുണ്ട്
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


Ente ponn anna shemi
Njan kutam ayt paranjth alla

----------


## Kasrottaran

> Outside kerala nale undo?


Next Week. June 22

----------


## Tigerbasskool



----------


## cinemabrantan

Oh...no..so one more week to wait

----------


## Tigerbasskool



----------


## maryland

> Booked at aries 10 pm tommarrow


 :Clap:  :Band:  :Clap:

----------


## Sidharthan

> Inale Vanna Kure pillerku fbil full first day record aakranthavum theatre ennam kuranju poyathinte parathi aaanu,udayip veeranmar aanivar
> 
> Take the example of premam, hype was very low 
> Premam and Abraham hype eniku similar aayitu aanu thonune..fkil Ulla pole oru hype movieku purath illa...
> First day Padam kidilam opinion vannu pinne next two days oru vaarangu vaari
> I am expecting the same for abraham


Sorry to disagree..Premam nalla hype aarunnu...nalla opinion koodi vannapo aale idiche keri..Oru hypum ilathe vannate Drishyam aane..

Sent from my Lenovo A7020a48 using Tapatalk

----------


## maryland

> Mammooka ude weak zone aya kochi multyil enn etavum kidu booking
> 
> Sunday pvr okke nalla booking und


ikka aaraa mwon.... :Giveup:

----------


## Antonio

> Sorry to disagree..Premam nalla hype aarunnu...nalla opinion koodi vannapo aale idiche keri..Oru hypum ilathe vannate Drishyam aane..
> 
> Sent from my Lenovo A7020a48 using Tapatalk


Drishyam got post- Memories hype..

----------


## maryland

> Tvm
> 
> Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk


Tvm promo kuravaanennu paranjavarokke kaanunnundallo alle... :Raman:

----------


## maryland

> Drishyam got post- Memories hype..


athilum valiya -ves Drudhyathinte release-nu munpu undaayirunnu...
athu Lalettan padam aayirunnu ennathaayirunnu ettavum valiya -ve (due to his huge crap films of those days)  :Read:

----------


## Abin thomas

> Drishyam got post- Memories hype..


Drishyam valiya hype onnumillarunnu.drishyathinu munp irangiya lalettan films athra nallathallarunnu.athoke vitek.veruthe unwanted discussions

----------


## Sagar

> Drishyam got post- Memories hype..


Namichu..😂😂😂

----------


## Sidharthan

> എന്ത് വീക്ക് ഏരിയ. Tgf ഒക്കെ ആ റിലീസ് പെരുമഴയിൽ ഷോകളുടെ എണ്ണം എപ്പോളും ആളുകൾ മാക്സിമം വരുന്ന വീക്ക് endukalil ഓരോ പുതിയ റിലീസുകൾ കാരണം കുറഞ്ഞിട്ടും 1.30 നേടി. ഒപ്പം മുന്തിരി പോലെ ഫ്രീ റൺ ആയിരുന്നേൽ ഈസി ആയി 2c നേടിയേനെ. ഒപ്പം ഒക്കെ 4 ചിത്രങ്ങളുടെ കൂടെ ഇറങ്ങിയിട്ട് ബാക്കി ഒന്നിനും നല്ല ഒപ്പീനിയന് ഇല്ലാതെ കൊണ്ട് അടുത്ത വീക്ക് ഏൻഡ് തൊട്ട് ഷോസ് കൂടി കൂടി കിട്ടിയാണ് അത്രയും കല്ലെക്ട ചെയ്തത്. Tgf ടൈമിൽ മൂന്നാം ദിവസം ദിലീപ് മൂവി ഇറങ്ങി ഷോ കുറഞ്ഞു. Currect അടുത്ത വെള്ളിയാഴ്ച BB ഇറങ്ങി പിന്നേം ഷോ കുറഞ്ഞു വീക്കെൻഡ് ആൾക്കാരുടെ preferensum split ആയി. അടുത്ത ആഴ്ച PP ഇറങ്ങി വീണ്ടും same avastha. അത് കഴിഞ്ഞു nivin പടം. ഓരോ weekend വരുമ്പോളും ആൾക്കാരുടെ preference split ചെയ്യാൻ capability ഉണ്ടായിട്ടുള്ള മൂവീസ് വന്നു വന്നാണ് tgf നു ആ അവസ്ഥ വന്നത്. ഇതിനിപ്പോ മൾട്ടി preference ഉണ്ടാകും പക്ഷെ മേരിക്കുട്ടി race 3 രണ്ടും മൾട്ടിയിൽ ഓടുന്ന പടങ്ങളുമുണ്ട്
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


Munthiri pole free run...Kittya collection nyc aayi Ange free run aaki alle....enthilum ethilum entina lalettan padangal valichidunne....ee avasarathil Oru adi undakunne Seri alla..ennalum parayua,1st day kayinje tgf multi occupancy nokiyaal manaailaavum difference..etom koodutal collectuon varunna 1st Saturday polum tgf occupancy was 86%..Munthiri iramgiyate polum multi king dqnte padathinte koodeya..2wks kayinjapo Ezra irangi..still it became the winner..oppam too collected 1.98cr athum 1st wk tgfinte thazhe ?a collect cheyte..no offense. Sorry for posting this here..reply aane..others pls ignore
Edited

Sent from my Lenovo A7020a48 using Tapatalk

----------


## maryland

> Namichu..


poor Antonio... :Gathering:

----------


## shameenls

> Sorry to disagree..Premam nalla hype aarunnu...nalla opinion koodi vannapo aale idiche keri..Oru hypum ilathe vannate Drishyam aane..
> 
> Sent from my Lenovo A7020a48 using Tapatalk


പ്രേമത്തിനൊക്കെ
എന്ത് ഹൈപ്പ് ഉണ്ടാരുന്നു? ഒരു ടീസറോ ട്രെയ്ലറോ ഒന്നും ഇല്ലാരുന്നു. ആകെ ഉണ്ടാക്കുന്നത് നിവിൻ പയ്യനായിട്ടു മേരിയുടെ പിറകെ നടക്കുന്ന ഒരു song മാത്രം ആയിരുന്നു. നിവിന്റെ മറ്റൊരു കോഴി പടം എന്നേ ആൾക്കാർ വിചാരിച്ചിട്ടുണ്ടാരുന്നുള്ളു. ഒരു വടക്കൻ സെൽഫി ടൈപ്പ്. നേരം ഒക്കെ ജസ്റ്റ് ഒരു ഹിറ്റ് സ്റ്റാറ്റസ് മാത്രമേ ഉണ്ടായിരുന്നുള്ളു എന്നുള്ളത് കൊണ്ട് അൽഫോൻസ് പുത്രനെയും ആരും അങ്ങനെ മൈൻഡ് ചെയ്തിട്ടില്ലാരുന്നു. ദൃശ്യം ജിത്തു ഒരു നല്ല ഡയറക്ടർ എന്നുള്ള പ്രതീക്ഷ ഉണ്ടായിരുന്നു എങ്കിലും ലാലേട്ടന്റെ അതിനു മുൻപത്തെ 5-6 മൂവീസ് പ്രതീക്ഷക്ക് ഒത്തു വരാത്തതിനാൽ ഒരു ഹൈപ്പ് വന്നിരുന്നില്ല എന്നേ ഉള്ളൂ. അത് പോലെ ഒപ്പം സമയത്തും ഊഴം സെൻട്രൽ ജയിൽ ഒക്കെ ആരുന്നു ആൾക്കാർക്കിടയിൽ ഹൈപ്പ് ഉണ്ടായിരുന്ന മൂവി.

----------


## Sidharthan

> Drishyam got post- Memories hype..


Njan kandathe from mavelikara prathibha aarunnu..Oru 30%aarunnu status for matinee..?a ormayil paranjeya..Oru thallikettam ilarunnu ennaane viswaasam

Sent from my Lenovo A7020a48 using Tapatalk

----------


## Film Freak

Possibly FDFS at Anchal Archana..  :Yahoo:

----------


## maryland

> Possibly FDFS at Anchal Archana..


 :Clap:  :Band:  :Clap:

----------


## KOBRA

> Njan kandathe from mavelikara prathibha aarunnu..Oru 30%aarunnu status for matinee..?a ormayil paranjeya..Oru thallikettam ilarunnu ennaane viswaasam
> 
> Sent from my Lenovo A7020a48 using Tapatalk


Pothuve lal padangal asamayathu mVK dull ayinnu .
But Jithu after my boss and Memmories enna oru fact undayirnnu.
Drisyam vijayam athinte scriptum pinne  100% positive wom anu.

----------


## Sidharthan

> പ്രേമത്തിനൊക്കെ
> എന്ത് ഹൈപ്പ് ഉണ്ടാരുന്നു? ഒരു ടീസറോ ട്രെയ്ലറോ ഒന്നും ഇല്ലാരുന്നു. ആകെ ഉണ്ടാക്കുന്നത് നിവിൻ പയ്യനായിട്ടു മേരിയുടെ പിറകെ നടക്കുന്ന ഒരു song മാത്രം ആയിരുന്നു. നിവിന്റെ മറ്റൊരു കോഴി പടം എന്നേ ആൾക്കാർ വിചാരിച്ചിട്ടുണ്ടാരുന്നുള്ളു. ഒരു വടക്കൻ സെൽഫി ടൈപ്പ്. നേരം ഒക്കെ ജസ്റ്റ് ഒരു ഹിറ്റ് സ്റ്റാറ്റസ് മാത്രമേ ഉണ്ടായിരുന്നുള്ളു എന്നുള്ളത് കൊണ്ട് അൽഫോൻസ് പുത്രനെയും ആരും അങ്ങനെ മൈൻഡ് ചെയ്തിട്ടില്ലാരുന്നു. ദൃശ്യം ജിത്തു ഒരു നല്ല ഡയറക്ടർ എന്നുള്ള പ്രതീക്ഷ ഉണ്ടായിരുന്നു എങ്കിലും ലാലേട്ടന്റെ അതിനു മുൻപത്തെ 5-6 മൂവീസ് പ്രതീക്ഷക്ക് ഒത്തു വരാത്തതിനാൽ ഒരു ഹൈപ്പ് വന്നിരുന്നില്ല എന്നേ ഉള്ളൂ. അത് പോലെ ഒപ്പം സമയത്തും ഊഴം സെൻട്രൽ ജയിൽ ഒക്കെ ആരുന്നു ആൾക്കാർക്കിടയിൽ ഹൈപ്പ് ഉണ്ടായിരുന്ന മൂവി.


Oru padathine normally hype undakunate college pillere analo..Premam tym day 1thotte youth idiche keriyirunnu..but Drishyam onum anagane allarunnu..atha mean cheytee

Sent from my Lenovo A7020a48 using Tapatalk

----------


## Sidharthan

> Pothuve lal padangal asamayathu mVK dull ayinnu .
> But Jithu after my boss and Memmories enna oru fact undayirnnu.
> Drisyam vijayam athinte scriptum pinne  100% positive wom anu.


Ikka cheytirunne ?a Vijayam nedum enne thonunundo enne choikunila..Drishyam pole unanimous +ve wom Vanna Padam kuravane..

Sent from my Lenovo A7020a48 using Tapatalk

----------


## KOBRA

> Ikka cheytirunne ?a Vijayam nedum enne thonunundo enne choikunila..Drishyam pole unanimous +ve wom Vanna Padam kuravane..
> 
> Sent from my Lenovo A7020a48 using Tapatalk


Mamooty chethirunnu enkkil oru blockbuster ayenemayrinnu but lal ayathu kondu all time blokbuster ayi . 
Athinte karanam Anthony high voltage marketing and Othiri  nalukalakku sesham anu lalinte oru cinema 
nall abhiprayam nedunnthu. Rendum athinu venda reethiyil upakarichu.

----------


## ACHOOTTY

kure ennam ketti eduthallo..............premam , dheisyam okke aayi

----------


## Oruvan1

> Ikka cheytirunne ?a Vijayam nedum enne thonunundo enne choikunila..Drishyam pole unanimous +ve wom Vanna Padam kuravane..
> 
> Sent from my Lenovo A7020a48 using Tapatalk


Chodhichoo.. 
Athilum valiya vijayam nedum... :Band:

----------


## KOBRA

*Prema drisyatinum okke ull oru scope e padathinilla*

----------


## maryland

AS going to rule BO in the coming 100 Days... :Band:

----------


## Abin thomas

> Ikka cheytirunne ?a Vijayam nedum enne thonunundo enne choikunila..Drishyam pole unanimous +ve wom Vanna Padam kuravane..
> 
> Sent from my Lenovo A7020a48 using Tapatalk


Theerchayayum vijayam nedum.malayalathil.oru promoyum illelum vijayikum.excellent script.athrem wom oke kitiya athu malayalikal keri kanum aru abhinayichalum.pulimurugan possible with ettan only.mammookayude star power proove cheyan onnumilla.ipol alle ellarkum pulliye oru pucham.

----------


## mujthaba

FDFS from kerala after a while on cards .. last was kasaba i think

----------


## shameenls

> Munthiri pole free run...Kittya collection nyc aayi Ange free run aaki alle....enthilum ethilum entina lalettan padangal valichidunne....ee avasarathil Oru adi undakunne Seri alla..ennalum parayua,1st day kayinje tgf multi occupancy nokiyaal manaailaavum difference..etom koodutal collectuon varunna 1st Sunday polum tgf occupancy was 86%..Munthiri iramgiyate polum multi king dqnte padathinte koodeya..2wks kayinjapo Ezra irangi..still it became the winner..oppam too collected 1.98cr athum 1st wk tgfinte thazhe ?a collect cheyte..no offense. Sorry for posting this here..reply aane..others pls ignore
> 
> Sent from my Lenovo A7020a48 using Tapatalk


അങ്ങനെ ഒക്കെ ചുമ്മാ അങ് പറയാതെ ഭായ്. 
Tgf first sunday 97%(പൂരം, take off nte കൂടെ) MVT 98%(ജോമോൻൻറെ കൂടെ)
TGF second sunday 83% ( take off+BB റിലീസിംഗ് വീകെൻഡും) mvt 87% ജോമോൻ വീഴുകയും ചെയ്തു . ആ ആഴ്ചയും അടുത്ത  ആഴ്ച തൊട്ടു mvt നന്നായി odi എസ്രാ വരുന്നത് 22 nd ഡേ. അപ്പോളേക്കും mvt 1.6+ ആയി കഴിഞ്ഞു പക്ഷെ  tgf ആ second sundayodu കൂടി നിന്നു. 2 ദിവസം കഴിഞ്ഞു പുത്തൻപണവും അത് കഴിഞ്ഞു 2 ദിവസം കഴിഞ്ഞു സഖാവും വേറെ ഏതോ കുഞ്ഞു പടങ്ങളും. അത് കഴിഞ്ഞതോടെ 2 ആഴ്ച കഴിഞ്ഞു tgf 10 ഷോ അടുപ്പിച്ചു ഒതുങ്ങി.

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk

----------


## g k

Tvm padmanabha ,kairali onnum booking open ayille

Sent from my Lenovo K8 Note using Tapatalk

----------


## Tigerbasskool

offtopic going on here.... stop this nonsense 

we want updates from abraham

----------


## shameenls

അയ്യോ ബാക്കി ഒക്കെ വീട് എബ്രഹാം ഒൺലി. പറഞ്ഞു പോയപ്പോ അങ്ങ് മറുപടി കൊടുത്തു എന്നേ ഉള്ളൂ. കൊച്ചി ഒക്കെ ഇന്നത്തോടെ ബുക്കിംഗ് ഫുൾ ആകും എന്ന് തോന്നുന്നു. ലുലുവിൽ 1 ഷോ സിനിമാക്സില് കൂടി 1 ഷോ കിട്ടിയിരുന്നേൽ കൊള്ളരുന്നു. Cinemax നാളത്തെ race3 ഒരു ഷോ ബ്ലോക്ക് ആക്കി വെച്ചേക്കുന്നു. ജുറാസിക് പാർക്കും 4 ഷോയും ബ്ലോക്ക് ആക്കി വെച്ചേക്കുന്നു. ഏതേലും ഒരെണ്ണം എങ്കിലും കിട്ടിയിരുന്നേൽ കൊള്ളരുന്നു. Q സിനിമാസിൽ ബിഗ് സ്*ക്രീനിൽ 5 ഷോ ആണേൽ ബാക്കി സ്*ക്രീനുകളിൽ 7 -8 ഷോസ് കിട്ടുന്നതിനേക്കാൾ പ്രയോജനം ഉണ്ടാകും.

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk

----------


## ACHOOTTY

Kodungallur sree kaleeswary...........book my show

tomorrow

3 pm show  - 1 seat remaining

9 pm show - 9 seat remaining

kolakolli booking

only 2 show kanunnullu............bakki 2 show already full aayathano?

----------


## shameenls

പാൻ സിനിമാസിൽ 1 ഷോ കൂടി fast filling ആയല്ലോ. 450 Seater ആലുവ കാസിനോയും fdfs 50% നു മേൽ ബുക്കിംഗ് ആയി. Pan ile 11.15 pm ഷോസ് ഒക്കെ നല്ലതാണു. Sure aayum hf ആകും അതൊക്കെ. Q ഓപ്പൺ ചെയ്യാത്തതു എന്താണ്? അത്യാവശ്യമായി q കൂടി ഓപ്പൺ ആകേണ്ടതാണ്.

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk

----------


## ACHOOTTY

pathanamthitta - trinity - 11.15 am show  just 7 seats remaining...........

ranni - upasana - 11.15 am show - fast filling

----------


## shameenls

കൊല്ലം ഒക്കെ നല്ല ബുക്കിംഗ് ഉണ്ട്. കാർണിവൽ 1 ഷോ സോൾഡ് ഔട്ട് കാണിക്കുന്നു. നേരത്തെ അത് fast filling ആയിരുന്നു. 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk

----------


## ACHOOTTY

carnival grand filed.- TVM  - 10.15 am   - sold out

----------


## Kannadi

Kollamallo bookinggg

Sent from my SM-G610F using Tapatalk

----------


## Abin thomas

Kottayath booking nalla reethiyil kerunnund.1000seat ulla theatril anu release (Abhilash)

----------


## ACHOOTTY

chalakudi - surabhi -  12 pm......few seats left

----------


## Maryadaraman

Nale FDFS  :Band:

----------


## Kannadi

Abrahaminte Santhathikal 
Tomorrow Onwards
Kairali Theatre Thrissur
Daily 4 Shows (11 AM, 2:30 PM, 6 PM, 9:15 PM) 
Online Booking: www.chithranjali.in

Ganam Cinemas Thrissur
Daily 4 Shows (12 PM, 3 PM, 6:15 PM, 9:30 PM) 
Online Booking: www.ganamcinemas.com Www.justickets.in Www.bookmyshow.com

Deepa Cinema Viyyur
Daily 4 Shows (12 PM, 3 PM, 6:30 PM, 9:30 PM) 
Online Booking: Www.ticketnew.com

INOX Sobha City Mall
First Day 6 Shows (10:25 AM, 10:55 AM, 1:10 PM, 4 PM, 7:10 PM, 10:10 PM) 
Online Booking: www.inoxmovies.com Www.bookmyshow.com Www.ticketnew.com

Sent from my SM-G610F using Tapatalk

----------


## shameenls

കോട്ടയം അഭിലാഷ് 265 സീറ്റ് ബുക്ക് ആയിട്ടുണ്ട് fdfs. 6Pm ഉം 9 pm ഉം 100+ ടിക്കറ്റ് booked aanu. ധന്യ ആണേൽ 5 ഷോയും ഓൺലൈൻ ബുക്കിംഗ് sold out ആയേനെ

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk

----------


## ACHOOTTY

karunagappally - carnival - 10 AM show - sold out

----------


## shameenls

ചങ്ങനാശ്ശേരി അഭിനയ 469/475 ബുക്കിംഗ് ആയി. അനു 11 am ഷോ കൂടി add ചെയ്തു. 
അനു 2 pm 89/113 (79%)
9 pm 57/113 (51%) 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk

----------


## Abin thomas

Extra show added at changanasery

----------


## Iyyer The Great

Wow.. Already extra screens add aayi thudangiyalle...All set for gigantic opening  :Band:

----------


## King Amal

Kola kolli buking all over.. 
Multiyil okke chumma polich adukkal..

----------


## ACHOOTTY

Angamaly - carnival - 10.15 am - sold out

----------


## shameenls

അനു 5.30 pm 57/113(51%)
അനു 368 seater 
അഭിനയ 689 seater

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk

----------


## King Amal

Thookkiadi multi.. 🤙

Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk

----------


## ACHOOTTY

Kollam - RP mall - 9.45 AM show - sold out

----------


## Antonio

> Namichu..😂😂😂


Okk.Drishyam oru hype um illathe ellarem njettichu...Jeethu lalettan Antony perumbavoor onnum oru hype um undakkiyilla

----------


## Tigerbasskool

booking okee impressive anellooo ...so nalle oru opening kittendethu aaanu

----------


## Abin thomas

> booking okee impressive anellooo ...so nalle oru opening kittendethu aaanu


Nalla opening urapanu.earth shattering opening undavilla.initials varum.baki wom pole

----------


## Antonio

> Njan kandathe from mavelikara prathibha aarunnu..Oru 30%aarunnu status for matinee..?a ormayil paranjeya..Oru thallikettam ilarunnu ennaane viswaasam
> 
> Sent from my Lenovo A7020a48 using Tapatalk


Njan Trichur Ragam, evening first show okke nalla aalundarunnu...pinne hype ennath ippozhathe pole aa time il varilla..You tube trailer/teaser releases, daily updates in Fb onnum illarunnallo, so Dnt compare hype of that time with now...

----------


## shameenls

Q cinemas opened with 5 shows
2 Big screen
2 2nd big screen
1 Small screen
 Ok adjustable

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk

----------


## ACHOOTTY

Payyannur - shanthi - 10.30 AM show

heavy booking

----------


## Antonio

Changanachery ippo 5 shows Alle??

----------


## shameenls

Q cinemas ella showyum 1.30 nu ശേഷം start akulloo. Good

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk

----------


## Abin thomas

Kottayath oro minutilum nalla reethiyil booking kerund.evng akumpoleum almost full avum.valiya screen anu.

----------


## Abin thomas

> Changanachery ippo 5 shows Alle??


Und abhinaya 1 show+ anu 3 shows+ 1 extra show added in anu now....Total 5

----------


## shameenls

> Changanachery ippo 5 shows Alle??


Yes und. അതിൽ ഇപ്പോൾ ആഡ് ചെയ്ത 11 am show ഒഴിച്ച് ബാക്കി എല്ലാം fast filling. 
അഭിനയ ഒക്കെ 470 ടിക്കറ്റ്സ് booked ആയി. 
അനു 1 ഷോ 80%+ ആയി ( 113 seats only available)
 ബാക്കി 2 ഷോയും 55% ബുക്കിംഗ് ആയി. 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk

----------


## Tissot

> പ്രേമത്തിനൊക്കെ
> എന്ത് ഹൈപ്പ് ഉണ്ടാരുന്നു? ഒരു ടീസറോ ട്രെയ്ലറോ ഒന്നും ഇല്ലാരുന്നു. ആകെ ഉണ്ടാക്കുന്നത് നിവിൻ പയ്യനായിട്ടു മേരിയുടെ പിറകെ നടക്കുന്ന ഒരു song മാത്രം ആയിരുന്നു. നിവിന്റെ മറ്റൊരു കോഴി പടം എന്നേ ആൾക്കാർ വിചാരിച്ചിട്ടുണ്ടാരുന്നുള്ളു. ഒരു വടക്കൻ സെൽഫി ടൈപ്പ്. നേരം ഒക്കെ ജസ്റ്റ് ഒരു ഹിറ്റ് സ്റ്റാറ്റസ് മാത്രമേ ഉണ്ടായിരുന്നുള്ളു എന്നുള്ളത് കൊണ്ട് അൽഫോൻസ് പുത്രനെയും ആരും അങ്ങനെ മൈൻഡ് ചെയ്തിട്ടില്ലാരുന്നു. ദൃശ്യം ജിത്തു ഒരു നല്ല ഡയറക്ടർ എന്നുള്ള പ്രതീക്ഷ ഉണ്ടായിരുന്നു എങ്കിലും ലാലേട്ടന്റെ അതിനു മുൻപത്തെ 5-6 മൂവീസ് പ്രതീക്ഷക്ക് ഒത്തു വരാത്തതിനാൽ ഒരു ഹൈപ്പ് വന്നിരുന്നില്ല എന്നേ ഉള്ളൂ. അത് പോലെ ഒപ്പം സമയത്തും ഊഴം സെൻട്രൽ ജയിൽ ഒക്കെ ആരുന്നു ആൾക്കാർക്കിടയിൽ ഹൈപ്പ് ഉണ്ടായിരുന്ന മൂവി.


Premathinu nalla hype aarunu youthinte idayl......bcz of teo songs and alphonse puthran

----------


## Iyyer The Great

> Nalla opening urapanu.earth shattering opening undavilla.initials varum.baki wom pole


Ee earth shattering ennu vecha enthaanu...bhoomi kulungano  :Laughing: 

Ini 20 manikoor koodi baaki und release nu..multiyokke innu rathri thanne 90% booking aavum majority of shows..clt 1200 seater apsara innu thanne nalathe 5 showyum full aavan aanu saadyatha...ithil kooduthal enthaanu as of now vendathu... Don't underestimate and wait for tomorrow to see if it is good, excellent or earth shattering..
Innale publicity illa, mazha aanu, opening average aavum ennokke aayirunnu palarum..ippo athu maariyille...

----------


## King Amal

Premavum drishyavum okke vid dey..  
Nale padam irangunna threadil aanu pazhaya puranam parachil..

----------


## shameenls

കോട്ടയം 2 shows fast filling 411 seats available for online booking.

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk

----------


## Abin thomas

> Ee earth shattering ennu vecha enthaanu...bhoomi kulungano 
> 
> Ini 20 manikoor koodi baaki und release nu..multiyokke innu rathri thanne 90% booking aavum majority of shows..clt 1200 seater apsara innu thanne nalathe 5 showyum full aavan aanu saadyatha...ithil kooduthal enthaanu as of now vendathu... Don't underestimate and wait for tomorrow to see if it is good, excellent or earth shattering..
> Innale publicity illa, mazha aanu, opening average aavum ennokke aayirunnu palarum..ippo athu maariyille...


Theatril kulungunna opening thanneyanu udheshiche.tgf level.mazha aya kond thanneya bhai.climatic conditions only allathe onnum illa

----------


## sankarvp

FDFS 
booked.

💙

Sent from my Lenovo A7020a48 using Tapatalk

----------


## Iyyer The Great

> Theatril kulungunna opening thanneyanu udheshiche.tgf level.mazha aya kond thanneya bhai.climatic conditions only allathe onnum illa


North keralayil mazha kuranjittund... ivde tirur onnum innale ucha muthal mazhayilla...innum so far thelinja anthareeksham aanu..nokkaam..

Njan parayaan kaaranam enthennu vechal pothuve nammude recent movies okke moshamaayi perform cheytha multisil above expectation aanu booking..So nale nokkikko will be above all expectations..

Screen count vech collection TGF level ethilla...But occupancy will match..

----------


## Antonio

Today 9pm Ikka in Manorama news special programme on Abraham..

----------


## Kasrottaran

> Malabar areayil maza engnayundu ennu ?
> 
> Eid aghosham okke vellathil akumo ?


Ivide Kasaragod nalla veyil aanu ithuvare..naleyum angane aavum enn pratheekshikkam

----------


## KOBRA

> Ivide Kasaragod nalla veyil aanu ithuvare..naleyum angane aavum enn pratheekshikkam


Good sign !!!!!!!!!!

----------


## shameenls

വനിതാ ഒക്കെ ഓപ്പൺ ചെയ്തിട്ട് 2 മണിക്കൂർ ആയതേ ഉള്ളു. കൊലകൊല്ലി ബുക്കിംഗ് 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk

----------


## KOBRA

Kidu booking ayi ellayidavum alle ?

----------


## KOBRA

TVM entahnu booking status ?

----------


## Antonio

Aries engane?
Carnival Tvm also

----------


## Kannadi

Romajificattioonnnnnn

Sent from my SM-G610F using Tapatalk

----------


## shameenls

Carnival mall of travancore 10.30 ന്റെ ഷോ sold out( ഇപ്പൊ ഇതിൽ കാണിക്കുന്നില്ല) remaining 3/4 shows fast filling. 
അവരുടെ തിയേറ്റർ detail നോക്കിയാലേ ഇത് കാണിക്കുന്നുള്ളൂ 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk

----------


## shameenls

> TVM entahnu booking status ?


Tvm മാത്രമാണ് അത്രക്ക് ബുക്കിംഗ് ഇല്ലാത്ത. Ariesilum mall of travancorum നല്ല ബുക്കിംഗ് ഉണ്ട്. Outside city തിയേറ്റർ ഒക്കെ ഇമ്പ്രൂവ് ആയിട്ടില്ല. കാട്ടാക്കട സ്വരലയം 11 മണിക്ക് 2 ഷോ ഉണ്ട്. 1 Sold ഔട്ട് ഉം മറ്റേത് almost 85% ഉം ഉണ്ട്. 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk

----------


## Antonio

Expecting Kochi Multies 95 % final...

----------


## Antonio

> Tvm മാത്രമാണ് അത്രക്ക് ബുക്കിംഗ് ഇല്ലാത്ത. Ariesilum mall of travancorum നല്ല ബുക്കിംഗ് ഉണ്ട്. Outside city തിയേറ്റർ ഒക്കെ ഇമ്പ്രൂവ് ആയിട്ടില്ല. കാട്ടാക്കട സ്വരലയം 11 മണിക്ക് 2 ഷോ ഉണ്ട്. 1 Sold ഔട്ട് ഉം മറ്റേത് almost 85% ഉം ഉണ്ട്. 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


Athu opening aano?? Kaattaakkada?

----------


## ACHOOTTY

> TVM entahnu booking status ?


carnival greenfield morning show - sold out  baakki okke nalla booking..........total 4 shows undu.

carnival mall -  9.50 am show kanikkunnu.......ippo add ayatho ennu areella............booking available aanelum..........seat ellam full kanikkunnu..........avide motham 7 show undu.

book my showyil........morning shows 2 im kanikkunnilla.........so 2 um booked aayirikkum.  

ariplex.........11..30 am  show  almot 70% now booked.

kattakkada and pothencode - both 11. am shows sold out.

ithu koodathe aanu.............padmanabha, devipriya and kairali.

----------


## Mike

Good advance booking so far...

More than expected..

----------


## KOBRA

> Tvm മാത്രമാണ് അത്രക്ക് ബുക്കിംഗ് ഇല്ലാത്ത. Ariesilum mall of travancorum നല്ല ബുക്കിംഗ് ഉണ്ട്. Outside city തിയേറ്റർ ഒക്കെ ഇമ്പ്രൂവ് ആയിട്ടില്ല. കാട്ടാക്കട സ്വരലയം 11 മണിക്ക് 2 ഷോ ഉണ്ട്. 1 Sold ഔട്ട് ഉം മറ്റേത് almost 85% ഉം ഉണ്ട്. 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


Ella junctionilum oro mall vechu thurannal engane booking kittna  :Laughing:

----------


## KOBRA

> carnival greenfield morning show - sold out  baakki okke nalla booking..........total 4 shows undu.
> 
> carnival mall -  9.50 am show kanikkunnu.......ippo add ayatho ennu areella............booking available aanelum..........seat ellam full kanikkunnu..........avide motham 7 show undu.
> 
> book my showyil........morning shows 2 im kanikkunnilla.........so 2 um booked aayirikkum.  
> 
> ariplex.........11..30 am  show  almot 70% now booked.
> 
> kattakkada and pothencode - both 11. am shows sold out.
> ...


Thanks achootty
Kollam good sign

----------


## KOBRA

Ennu ravile paper add vannathinu seshamanu ellavarum arinju thudangiyathu .

----------


## renjuus

Good booking.. :Clap:  All the best!!!

----------


## Antonio

> Ella junctionilum oro mall vechu thurannal engane booking kittna


Ya..almost
Athu porathathinu oro junction ilum randu theatres with 3 screens each

----------


## ACHOOTTY

> Good booking.. All the best!!!


 :Yawn: ........................

----------


## abraham



----------


## ACHOOTTY

Booking okke superb aanu........ellayidathum.

----------


## King Amal

Tvmil aalukal online buking use cheyunath thanne mainly Aries and MOT aanu..  Pinne padmanapha.. Outside city okke nere ang povar aa..  Online facility onnum avide use aakarilla.. 



> Tvm മാത്രമാണ് അത്രക്ക് ബുക്കിംഗ് ഇല്ലാത്ത. Ariesilum mall of travancorum നല്ല ബുക്കിംഗ് ഉണ്ട്. Outside city തിയേറ്റർ ഒക്കെ ഇമ്പ്രൂവ് ആയിട്ടില്ല. കാട്ടാക്കട സ്വരലയം 11 മണിക്ക് 2 ഷോ ഉണ്ട്. 1 Sold ഔട്ട് ഉം മറ്റേത് almost 85% ഉം ഉണ്ട്. 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk

----------


## Kannan Mahesh

> Tvmil aalukal online buking use cheyunath thanne mainly Aries and MOT aanu..  Pinne padmanapha.. Outside city okke nere ang povar aa..  Online facility onnum avide use aakarilla..


Allapinne, ee booking okke Emma undaye!!!

----------


## Phantom 369

> Athu opening aano?? Kaattaakkada?


Last week opened with Kaala

----------


## BangaloreaN

> Good booking.. All the best!!!


 :Sneaky2:  .....      .......

----------


## BangaloreaN

> Ee earth shattering ennu vecha enthaanu...bhoomi kulungano 
> 
> Ini 20 manikoor koodi baaki und release nu..multiyokke innu rathri thanne 90% booking aavum majority of shows..clt 1200 seater apsara innu thanne nalathe 5 showyum full aavan aanu saadyatha...ithil kooduthal enthaanu as of now vendathu... Don't underestimate and wait for tomorrow to see if it is good, excellent or earth shattering..
> Innale publicity illa, mazha aanu, opening average aavum ennokke aayirunnu palarum..ippo athu maariyille...


ഉരുൾപൊട്ടൽ അവും.

----------


## maryland

> Good booking.. All the best!!!


 :Silsila:  :Silsila:

----------


## Mike

Extra screen added for noon show..

----------


## Raja Sha

Ekm Q cinemasil morning show illathathu enthanu..
Mikkavarum avide oru 10am show add cheyyumayirikkum..
Athupole cinemaxil 9am ahow booking open anallo..
10am nu alle permission?

----------


## maryland

> Expecting Kochi Multies 95 % final...


100% varanam... :Clap:

----------


## maryland

> Extra screen added for noon show..


Derickettan ka;i thudangi… :Giveup:

----------


## Akhil krishnan

Bookings Opened At Palakkad Priya

Sent from my ZUK Z1 using Tapatalk

----------


## Abin thomas

Marykutty nalla reviews anu.so competition und.

----------


## maryland

> Bookings Opened At Palakkad Priya
> 
> Sent from my ZUK Z1 using Tapatalk


 :Band:  :Band:

----------


## King Amal

Yooooooo maassss.. 🕺🕺🕺🕺



> Extra screen added for noon show..

----------


## ChalakudikaraN



----------


## KOBRA

*Aluva casino okke kidu booking anallo*

----------


## wayanadan

തിയേറ്റർ ലിസ്റ്റ് ഏത് േപേജിലാ ?

----------


## JINESHVIJAYAN

> 👍
> 
> Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk


Pattambiyil 3rd show illaa.Cancelled

Sent from my Redmi 4 using Tapatalk

----------


## maryland

> തിയേറ്റർ ലിസ്റ്റ് ഏത് േപേജിലാ ?


399th page
one page + / - aayittundaavaam... :Secret:

----------


## Oruvan1

> തിയേറ്റർ ലിസ്റ്റ് ഏത് േപേജിലാ ?


Manorama First pagil

----------


## abraham



----------


## maryland

> Manorama First pagil


athu ethu edition aa..?
Thrissur edition-il 7th page... :Read:  (ulppegil aanu page no kruthyam ormayilla)

----------


## shameenls

MOT ഒക്കെ നല്ല ഹെവി ബുക്കിംഗ് ഉണ്ട്. പക്ഷെ bms ഇൽ tvm എടുക്കുമ്പോൾ എല്ലാം പച്ച കത്തിച്ചു ഇട്ടിരിക്കുന്നു.  ഒരു വിദപ്പെട്ട എല്ലാ കാര്ണിവലിലും ആദ്യ ഷോ സോൾഡ് ഔട്ട് ആണ് കാണിച്ചിരിക്കുന്നത്. എന്തേലും പ്രശ്നം ഉണ്ടോ എന്തോ? കൊല്ലം tvm കരുനാഗപ്പള്ളി ഒക്കെ കാർണിവൽ 10 മണി rangil ഉള്ള ഷോകൾക്ക് ആണ് പ്രശ്നം.

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk

----------


## Oruvan1

> athu ethu edition aa..?
> Thrissur edition-il 7th page... (ulppegil aanu page no kruthyam ormayilla)


kayyeen ittathaa...

----------


## maryland

> kayyeen ittathaa...


electricity, pathram onnum illaatha @wayanadane pattichalle… :Moodoff:

----------


## Keelezi Achu

Heavy booking aanallo.. ini +ve review koodi vannal pinne pidichaal kittilla

----------


## Mike

Kollam..  :Band:

----------


## arjunan

> Extra screen added for noon show..


Idapaly vanitha also. 3 shows added now @ screen 4. Now total 8 shows.

----------


## rajaips

> Tvmil aalukal online buking use cheyunath thanne mainly Aries and MOT aanu..  Pinne padmanapha.. Outside city okke nere ang povar aa..  Online facility onnum avide use aakarilla..


Padmanabha okke booking bms I'll illa... Pakshe centre aayathu kondu nalla rush undu padmanabha I'll... Fire incident nu shesham theatre reopening koodi aanu abhram... Kka movies nalla support aanu padmanabha

----------


## bellari

Ekm city maathram 50 shws undaakumallo

----------


## bellari

Maikers ithinu varunna rush anusarichu screen aad cheyyum ennu thonnunnu ..
Perumbavoor evm ennu maathrame paper aad koduthittullu avide rush anusarichu kooduthal screen idum sure ..

----------


## Kannadi

> Idapaly vanitha also. 3 shows added now @ screen 4. Now total 8 shows.


Athi kalakkiii
Avide new screen open aayathinte gunam

Sent from my SM-G610F using Tapatalk

----------


## bellari

Enikku ee padathil valare positive aayi thonniyathu yerusalem song aanu ...Ikkakku varshangal kku shesham aanu 
Ithra feel ulla song ulla filim kittunnathu ..Edhu bb eduthaalum ithupoleyulla songs undaakum it's very positive sighn

----------


## Kannadi

> Ekm city maathram 50 shws undaakumallo


Bms il thanne  40shows kanikkunnundu

Sent from my SM-G610F using Tapatalk

----------


## bellari

> Athi kalakkiii
> Avide new screen open aayathinte gunam
> 
> Sent from my SM-G610F using Tapatalk


Edappally vanitha okke ini ekm multi listil koottaam

----------


## abraham



----------


## Sajil K R

Kottayam

Sent from my Lenovo A6020a40 using Tapatalk

----------


## bellari

2011 best actor muthal thudangiya durantham aanu ikkakku ..Nalla films varumbol opposite kunjaadu pole ulla family preferred films varunnathu ..Evideyum athu thanne sambavikkumo 
Ennu namukku nokkaam ...
              Ennal naan karuthunnathu mammootty de best actor maathram aayirikkum ikka films il arhicha vijayam kittathathu ..2011 muthal oru maathiri chavar padathil okke act cheythittum aalukal ikkaye kai vittilla arhichathilum 
Mukalil ulla vijayangal Kittie ..Ennal mattu stars umaayi compare cheyyumbol ulla valiya vijayangal kittiyilla ..athinotha oru filim polum ikkakku kittiyittilla ennullathaanu yadhaardhyam...Just wait nd see..

----------


## wayanadan

താങ്ക്സ് ചേച്ചി

----------


## wayanadan

> electricity, pathram onnum illaatha @wayanadane pattichalle…


ഇന്ന് ഫുൾ ബിസിയാ

----------


## ACHOOTTY

padathinu superb booking aanu..............

multi theatres okke oro masavum puthiyathu vannittum  viewrs wide spread aayittum  nalla booking varunnu.

ippo oro centresilum 3/4 theatre including malls/multi aanu padam irangunnathu.

koodathe mattu centresil 3 kilometre distancil okke films release cheyyan thudangiyirikkunnu................

ithokke bookingine swabavikamayum badhikkum.

ennittum..............tvm, kollam, clt, ekm...........very good bookin aanu kaanunnathu.

positive wom vannaal 1 /2 week onnum nokkanilla..........

----------


## wayanadan

> athu ethu edition aa..?
> Thrissur edition-il 7th page... (ulppegil aanu page no kruthyam ormayilla)


മാതൃഭൂമിക്ക് നല്ല പണിയാ കൊടുത്തത്

----------


## Akhil krishnan

Sent from my ZUK Z1 using Tapatalk

----------


## bellari

> മാതൃഭൂമിക്ക് നല്ല പണിയാ കൊടുത്തത്


Deshabhimani naale full page add kittumo ennu nokkam

----------


## jithin0471

> Padmanabha okke booking bms I'll illa... Pakshe centre aayathu kondu nalla rush undu padmanabha I'll... Fire incident nu shesham theatre reopening koodi aanu abhram... Kka movies nalla support aanu padmanabha


Padmanabha online booking evde kittum?
Ticket newil kanikunilla

----------


## silverscreenfan

edappally vanitha 4 shows ninnum 8 shows ayi increase ayi ennu kettu...sariyano

----------


## abraham

> edappally vanitha 4 shows ninnum 8 shows ayi increase ayi ennu kettu...sariyano

----------


## abraham

Pvr gold show soldout ayo?

----------


## silverscreenfan

Trivandrum - Mall of travancore ethra screensil undu abraham?

----------


## silverscreenfan

trivandrum - carnival thanneyano...mall of travancore? karyavattam - carnival vere aano? paper adil kandthukondu chodichatha

----------


## BangaloreaN

> trivandrum - carnival thanneyano...mall of travancore? karyavattam - carnival vere aano? paper adil kandthukondu chodichatha


randum randanu, still randum by Carnival asnu.

----------


## KOBRA

> Pvr gold show soldout ayo?


spold out ayi kanum one hour munpe  only 2 ticket left ayirnnu

----------


## BangaloreaN

> Deshabhimani naale full page add kittumo ennu nokkam


naale paper illa, Ramzan holiday.

----------


## Abin thomas

Cinepolis ee masam open avumennu ketu sheriyano..

----------


## Phantom 369

> trivandrum - carnival thanneyano...mall of travancore? karyavattam - carnival vere aano? paper adil kandthukondu chodichatha


2um Sperate screen annu Trivandrum Carnival annu Mall of Travancore, Matethu Carnival : Greenfield, Karyavattam, Trivandrum

----------


## Oruvan1

> electricity, pathram onnum illaatha @wayanadane pattichalle…


Amgineyenkilum pathram onnu kai kondu thottaalo ennorthappo...

----------


## maryland

> Amgineyenkilum pathram onnu kai kondu thottaalo ennorthappo...


angeru deshaapamaani maathrame vaayikku.... :Read:

----------


## maryland

> naale paper illa, Ramzan holiday.


avarkku religious holiday okke undo..?  :Eek:

----------


## BangaloreaN

> avarkku religious holiday okke undo..?


kaanum, kanendathanu.

----------


## BangaloreaN

> Amgineyenkilum pathram onnu kai kondu thottaalo ennorthappo...


Wayanadan English paper mathrame vayikku.

----------


## Mike

........

----------


## Antonio

Calendar holiday kku adutha day aaville usual newspaper leave...ingane pettennu decalre cheyyunath leave vararillallo

----------


## abraham

Q cinemas 7:35 pm show fast filling..

----------


## Kannadi

Pvr

Sent from my SM-G610F using Tapatalk

----------


## Kannadi

Ekm cinemax

Sent from my SM-G610F using Tapatalk

----------


## King Amal

Bmsil illa..  Avrde siteil und.. 
Ath pole tanne kairali.. Not in bms.. But in site. 



> Padmanabha okke booking bms I'll illa... Pakshe centre aayathu kondu nalla rush undu padmanabha I'll... Fire incident nu shesham theatre reopening koodi aanu abhram... Kka movies nalla support aanu padmanabha

----------


## renjuus

> ........................





> .....      .......





> 


 :Girl Sigh:   :Girl Sigh:

----------


## Abin thomas

> Calendar holiday kku adutha day aaville usual newspaper leave...ingane pettennu decalre cheyyunath leave vararillallo


Next day newspaper illengil innathe newspaperinte front pagil notification ayit athundavum.

----------


## KOBRA

TVM, kollam, Kochi, okke kidu booking anallo 
innu nightodu koodi nalathe ellam booking theerum ennu thonnunnu.

----------


## Sajil K R

Sent from my Lenovo A6020a40 using Tapatalk

----------


## King Amal

http://sreepadmanabhatheatre.com 
Newil padam illa..  
Sree theatreil und.. 



> Padmanabha online booking evde kittum?
> Ticket newil kanikunilla

----------


## Don David

Abrahaminte Sandhathikal Day 1 Shows 


1)TVM -Kairali 4sh
2)TVM -SreePadmanabha 4sh
3)TVM -Devipriya 4sh
4)TVM -Ariesplex -4sh
5)TVM -Mall of Travancore 4sh
6)TVM -Mall of Travancore Red Carpet 2 Sh
7)TVM -Carnival Greenfield -4sh
 :Cool: CLT-Apsara 5sh
9)CLT -Sree 4sh
10)TSR -Kairali 4sh
11)TSR-Deepa 4sh
12)TSR-Ganam-4sh
13)TSR-Inox 6sh
14)Kottayam -Abhilash 4sh
15)Nharakkal-Majestic 4sh
16)Thripunuthara-Central 4sh
17)Angamaly-Carnival 5 sh
1 :Cool: Chalakkudy -Surabhi 4sh
19)Amballur-Chand v cinema 4sh
20)Kecheri -Savitha 4sh
21)Thalikkulam -Karthika 5sh
22)Irinjalakkuda-Chembakassery 4sh
23)Irinjalakkuda -JK 5sh
24)mapranam -Varna 4sh
25)Vadakkanchery -New Ragam 4sh
26)Guruvayoor -Devaki 4sh
27)Kunnamkulam -Bhavana 4sh
2 :Cool: kodungallur -Sri kaleeshwari 2sh
29)Kodungaluur -Carnival 3sh
30)North Paravoor -Kairali 4 sh
31)Perumbavoor-Evm 4 sh
32)Kothamangalam-Aan 4sh
33)Muvattupuzha-Issac 4sh
34)Muvattupuzha -Carnival Grand mall 3sh
35)Muvattupuzha-Canton mall 2sh
36)Palakkad-Priyadarshini complex-4sh
37)vadakkumchery-Jayabharath 4sh
3 :Cool: Mannarkkad- Prathibha 4sh
39)Kollamkode -Thangaraj 4sh
40)Kozhinhampara-Raviraj 4sh
41)Shornur -Anurag 5 sh
42)Pattambi -Krishna 4sh
43)Puthunagaram -New 4sh
44)Payayannur -Shadow 3sh
45)kottayi -KRV 4 sh
46)Peringottukurishi -CKM 4sh
47)Koothattukulam -V cinema 4sh
4 :Cool: Changanassery -Abhinaya 1sh
49)Changanassery -Anu 4 sh
50)Mundakkayam -RD cinemas 4sh
51)Adoor -Nadam 4sh
52)Adimali -Matha 4sh
53)Pathanamthitta-Aishwarya 3sh
54)Pathanamthitta-Trinitty 2sh
55)Pandalam -Trilok 4sh
56)chengannur -C cinemas 4sh
57)Mavelikkara -Prathibha 4sh
5 :Cool: Kattanam -Ragam 5sh
59)Kattanam -Thanam 3sh
60)Harippad -SN 4sh
61)Alappuzha-Kairali 4sh
62)Cherthala-Kairali 4 sh
63)Eramaloor-Saniya 4sh
64)ezhupunna-Rekha 4 sh
65)Thalayolapparamb-Nice 4sh
66)Thalayolapparamb -Carnival 3sh
67)Pala -Universal-4sh
6 :Cool: Thodupuzha -Silver Hills 4sh
69)Thodupuzha -Aashirwaad 4sh
70)Kattappana-Aishwarya 4sh
71)Kalpatta -Mahaveer 4sh
72)Malappuram -Rachana 4sh
73)chittoor-Kairali 4sh
74)Tirur-Anugraha 4sh
75)Iritty-New indua oaradise 4sh
76)EKM -Kavitha 4sh
77)EKM PVR 5 show
7 :Cool: EKM PVR Gold 1 sh
79)EKM cinemax 4 sh
80)Ekm pan cinemas 4 sh
81)Ekm Q cinemas 5 sh
82)Kochi -EVM 4sh
83)Aluva Casino -4sh
84)Idapally -vanitha 8sh
85)Kaliyakkavila -Smb 4sh
86)Attingal -Vyshaka 4sh
87)Kottarakkara -Minerva 4sh
8 :Cool: Kollam -Pranavam 4sh
89)Kollam G max 3sh
90)Kollam Carnival -4 sh
91)Kollam Partha 3sh
92)Karunagapally carnival 4sh
93)Karunagapally Khans 4sh
94)Shakthikulangara Kappithans 4sh
95)Varkkala SR 4sh
96)Anchal Archana 4sh
97)Punalur -Ramraj 4sh
9 :Cool: Kadinakulam G track 4sh
99)Pothencode MT cinemas 4 sh
100)Kattakkada Swaram Layam 5 sh
101)Kadakkal sree dhanya 4sh
102)Nallila JB cibemas 4sh
103)Oyyoor NVP 4sh
104)Nedumangad saraswathi 4sh
105)EastHill Regal 5 sh
106)Ramanattukara surabhi 3sh 
107)Vadakara Ashoka 5sh
10 :Cool: Manjeri Devaki cinemax 4sh
109)Sultham Batheri Aishwarya 4 sh
110)Kangangad Vinayaka Paradise 4sh
111)Kanhangad VGM mall 4 sh
113)Thalassery Liberty 4sh
114)Thalassery Carnival 5sh
115)Kasargod Moviemax 4 sh
116)Kasargod Mehboob carnival 5sh
117)Kannur -Savitha 4sh
11 :Cool: Thalipparambu -Aalingal 4sh
119)Payyannur -Shanthi 5 sh
120)Payyannur -Sumangali 4sh
121)Mananthavadi -Jose 4sh
122)Mattannur -Sahina -4 sh
123)Koothupparambu -Baby 4sh
124)Balussery -Sandhya 5 sh
125)Mukkom Rose 5sh
126)Nilambur Fairyland 4sh
127)Pandikkad-Appoos 4sh
12 :Cool: Kottakkal sangeetha 4sh
129)Kondotty Kalppaka 4sh
130)Pulpally Penta Movies 4sh
131)Edappal -Sharadha 4sh
132)Ponnani Alankar 5sh
133)Parappanagadi Pallavi 5 sh
134)Koyilandi Krishna 4sh
135)Valanchery popular screen 1 4sh
136)Valanchery Popular Screen 2 4sh
137)Perinthalmanna Vismaya 5 sh
13 :Cool: Perinthalmaanna KC carnival 4 sh
139)Rajakumari Marbesil 4sh
140)Paravoor Ashoka 4sh
141)Raani -Upasana 4sh

Total Shows 566 shows per day
 (Not the exact figure ,Show increment may happen and even late night shows may happen ,final list will be updated tomorrow night)





Sent from my vivo 1723 using Tapatalk

----------


## KOBRA

Good work don

----------


## Loud speaker

Varkala Sr tickets kitty for  Mrng Special Show...  Few seats remaining

First show : Balcony Almost Full 

Ivide Double Okay aanu, Naalathe ella shwyum full adikkendathaanu..

----------


## ChalakudikaraN

ijk chembakaserry 5 shows

----------


## KOBRA

@Don district wise thirichu idukayanu enkkil chilappole ninte joliyum kurachu kurayum in coming days.

----------


## Antonio

> @Don district wise thirichu idukayanu enkkil chilappole ninte joliyum kurachu kurayum in coming days.


 @Don David bro

----------


## ChalakudikaraN

Irinjalakuda Chembakaserry 10.30am show !!

----------


## udaips

Multi nale 100% adikkum...Should have added more shows... :Yo:

----------


## King Amal

Great work bro.. 😎
District wise ittal easy aayirikum bro.. 
Ethelum miss aayitundo nn ariyaam.. 



> Abrahaminte Sandhathikal Day 1 Shows 
> 
> 
> 1)TVM -Kairali 4sh
> 2)TVM -SreePadmanabha 4sh
> 3)TVM -Devipriya 4sh
> 4)TVM -Ariesplex -4sh
> 5)TVM -Mall of Travancore 4sh
> 6)TVM -Mall of Travancore Red Carpet 2 Sh
> ...

----------


## Kasrottaran

Kasaragod Moviemax 5 shows und


> Abrahaminte Sandhathikal Day 1 Shows 
> 
> 
> 1)TVM -Kairali 4sh
> 2)TVM -SreePadmanabha 4sh
> 3)TVM -Devipriya 4sh
> 4)TVM -Ariesplex -4sh
> 5)TVM -Mall of Travancore 4sh
> 6)TVM -Mall of Travancore Red Carpet 2 Sh
> ...


Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk

----------


## Madhavanunni

> Varkala Sr tickets kitty for  Mrng Special Show...  Few seats remaining
> 
> First show : Balcony Almost Full 
> 
> Ivide Double Okay aanu, Naalathe ella shwyum full adikkendathaanu..


fc full poyo?

----------


## King Amal

And Padmanbha is baaccckkkk...  😎😎😎

Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk

----------


## KARNAN

> fc full poyo?


Show count Track cheyyane :request:

----------


## Madhavanunni

> Show count Track cheyyane :request:


amjad cheyukayalle athu

----------


## Kannan Mahesh

Terrific work, Don

----------


## Mammooka fan

Kidu booking❤️❤️
All set to take a big opening

----------


## g k

> Bmsil illa..  Avrde siteil und.. 
> Ath pole tanne kairali.. Not in bms.. But in site.


Padmanabha site redirect cheythe ticket newil ane pokunnathe ,athil booking kanikunnilla

Kairali sitilum booking thudangeetila


Sent from my Lenovo K8 Note using Tapatalk

----------


## ikka

Tmrw fdfs .. Aluva Casino

----------


## King Amal

😍😍

Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk

----------


## abraham

Pvr Gold 7:45 Pm show sold out..

----------


## LOLan

Fdfs from thaliparamb alinkeel...!! High hopes...

----------


## King Amal

Ekm multi 19shows alle firstday? 
Greatfather ethra aayirunnu?

----------


## Dasettan

> Abrahaminte Sandhathikal FDFS List
> 
> 1)           @perumal - Ekm Kavitha
> 
> 2)       @Cinema Freaken - Cherthala Kairali
> 
> 3)           @yathra -Calicut Apsara
> 
> 4)        @Don David - Mangalore Big cinemas/ PVR
> ...


List update cheyy

Sent from my SM-G615F using Tapatalk

----------


## shivankuty

> Ekm multi 19shows alle firstday? 
> Greatfather ethra aayirunnu?


45 or 47

Sent from my P7072G using Tapatalk

----------


## Dasettan

47. Without cinepolis 30 shows.


> 45 or 47
> 
> Sent from my P7072G using Tapatalk


Sent from my SM-G615F using Tapatalk

----------


## Cinemalover

All the best  :Clap: 
Hope it turns out well  :Ok: 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk

----------


## LOLan

> Abrahaminte Sandhathikal FDFS List
> 
> 1)           @perumal - Ekm Kavitha
> 
> 2)       @Cinema Freaken - Cherthala Kairali
> 
> 3)           @yathra -Calicut Apsara
> 
> 4)        @Don David - Mangalore Big cinemas/ PVR
> ...


32- @LOLan - Thaliparamb Alinkeel

----------


## Sajil K R

Arun Gopi

Sent from my Lenovo A6020a40 using Tapatalk

----------


## ikka

Abrahaminte Sandhathikal FDFS List

1)              @perumal - Ekm Kavitha

2)        @Cinema Freaken - Cherthala Kairali

3)              @yathra -Calicut Apsara

4)         @Don David - Mangalore Big cinemas/ PVR

5)        @abraham - Perinthalmanna Vismaya / Mannarkkad Agasthya

6)         @DAVID007 - Calicut Apsara

7)       @Abin thomas -Kottayam Anand/Abhilash

 :Cool:               @twist369 - Thalassery Liberty/Chithravani

9)        @Akhil krishnan - Palakkad Priya

10)          @Louise Pothen -Mavelikkara Prathiba

11) @Jo -Pala Universal

12)          @Kannan Mahesh -Pala Universal

13)              @sajilK R -Kottayam Abhilash /Anand

14)              @The wrong one -Mukkam Abhilash

15)         @Iyyer The Great -Tirur Anugraha

16)              @Phantom 369 -TVM Sree Padhmanabha

17)      @AbhiMegastar -Payyannur Rajadhani

1 :Cool:               @Sree Tcr -Thrissur Kairali

19)          @Kaliyarmadam Giri -Iringhalakkudi Chempakassery

20)           @Manoj -TVM Sreepadmanabha
21)          @King Amal -TVM Sreepadmanabha
22)         @Cinemalover - PVR /Q cinemas 
23)             @Maryadaraman -Thrippunthathara Central
24)              @Sreelakshmi Nair -Bangalore 
25)        @jumail pala -Tanur pvs /Tirur anugraha
26)          @SaLsA -Thodupuzha Aashirwad
27)       @Loud speaker - Varkala SR
2 :Cool:      @ChalakudikaraN -Chalakkudi Surabhi
29)      @Rajamanikyam - Bangalore
30)    @Kasrottaran -Kasargode Moviemax
31)   @akshaycool -Kasargode Moviemax
32)  @LOLan  -Thalayolaparambu Alinkeel
33) @ikka   -Aluva Casino

----------


## Abin thomas

Kottayam ellam red kathy

Sent from my Redmi Note 5 Pro using Tapatalk

----------


## King Amal

*Lolan thaliparamb not thalayolaparmbu.. 



> Abrahaminte Sandhathikal FDFS List
> 
> 1)             @perumal - Ekm Kavitha
> 
> 2)       @Cinema Freaken - Cherthala Kairali
> 
> 3)             @yathra -Calicut Apsara
> 
> 4)        @Don David - Mangalore Big cinemas/ PVR
> ...

----------


## shameenls

ചങ്ങനാശ്ശേരി ഒക്കെ കിടു ബുക്കിംഗ് ആണല്ലോ 
അഭിനയ 11 am  471/475 - 99%
ആനു 11 am 58/113-  51%
അനു 2 pm  107/113 -95%
അനു  5.45 pm 104/113- 92%
അനു 8.45 pm 90/113-  80%

ടോട്ടൽ 830/927- 89.51% 
ഇതിൽ അനു 11 am show ഇന്ന് ഉച്ച കഴിഞ്ഞു ഓപ്പൺ ആയതു.

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk

----------


## Mike

......

----------


## ACHOOTTY

*
Abrahaminte Sandhathikal – Theatre list   (District wise)


1.Thiruvananthapuram - Ariesplex - 4 sh
2.Thiruvananthapuram - Kairali – 4 sh
3.Thiruvananthapuram –Padmanabha – 4 sh
4.Thiruvananthapuram – Devipriya – 4 sh
5. Thiruvananthapuram – Carnival Mall – 7 sh
6. Thiruvananthapuram – Carnival Greenfield– 4 sh
7.Kaliyikkavila - SMB 1 – 4 sh
8.Nedumangadu - Sree saraswathi – 4 sh
9.Pothenkode – M T – 4 sh
10.Kadinamkulam - G Tracks – 4 sh
11.Kattakkada – Swaram  – 5 sh
12.Attingal - Vaisakh – 4 sh
13.Varkala – S.R – 4sh
14.Kollam – Pranavam– 4 sh
15.Kollam – Carnival – 3 sh
16.Kollam – Gmax – 3 sh
17.Kollam –Partha – 3 sh
18.Shakthikulangara - Capithans – 4 sh
19.Nallila –JB cinemas -  5 sh
20.Oyoor - NVP – 4 sh
21.Paravur – Ashoka – 5 sh
22.Punalur – Ramraj- 4 sh 
23.Kottarakkara - Minerva – 4 sh
24.Anchal - Archana – 4 sh
25. Kadakkal – Sreedhanya – 4 sh
26.Karunagapally - Khans – 4 sh 
27.Karunagapally – Carnival – 4 sh
28.Pathanamthitta - Aishwarya – 4 sh
29.Pathanamthitta – Trinity – 2 sh 
30.Adoor - Nadham – 4 sh
31.Ranni - Upasana – 4 sh
32.Panthalam - Trilok cinemas 1 – 4 sh
33.Alapuzha - Kairali – 4 sh
34.Mavellikkara – Prathibha – 4 sh 
35.Chengannur – C cinemas – 1 sh
36.Cherthala - Kairali  - 4 sh
37.Harippad - SN – 4 sh
38.Kattanam – Ganam – 5 sh 
39.Kattanam – Ragam – 3 sh
40.Eramallur - Sania – 3 sh
41.Ezhupunna - rekha – 3 sh
42.Kottayam - Abhilash – 4 sh
43.Changanassery – Anu – 4 sh
44.Changanassery – Abhinaya-1 sh
45.Mundakkayam – RD cinemas– 4 sh
46.Pala - Universal – 4 sh
47.Thalayolaparambu – Carnival – 3 sh
48.Thalayolaparambu – Nice – 4 sh
49.Thodupuzha - ashirvad - 4 sh
50.Thodupuzha – Silver hills -4 sh
51 Kattappana – Sagara– 4 sh
52.Adimali –Matha -  4 sh
53.Rajakumari – Marbazil – 4 sh
54.Ernakulam - Kavitha – 4 sh
55.Eranakulam – PVR – 5 sh
56.Eranakulam – PVR Gold –1 sh
57.Eranakulam – Cinemax – 4 sh
58.Eranakulam - Q Cinemas –5 sh
59.Eranakuam - Pan Cinemas –4 sh
60.Edappalli – Vanitha – 4 sh
61.Edappalli  - vineetha – 4 sh
62.Njarakkal -Majestic – 4 sh
63.Tripunithara - Central – 4 sh
64. Kochi – EVM – 4 sh
65.Koothattukulam - V Cinema- 4 sh
66.Muvattupuzha - Issac – 4 sh
67.Muvattupuzha - Carnival canton mall –2 sh
68.Muvattupuzha - Carnival GCM- 3 sh
69.Kothamangalam - Ann – 4 sh
70.Perumbavoor - EVM – 4 sh
71.North Paravoor - Kairali  - 4 sh
72.Aluva - Casino  - 5 sh
73.Angamali – Carnival- 6 sh 
74.Thrissur – Kairali – 4 sh
75.Thrissur – Inox – 4 sh 
76.Thrissur – Ganam – 4 sh
77.Viyoor - Deepa – 4 sh
78.Chalakkudy - Surabhi – 4 sh
79.Aamballur - Chandvi sreerama – 4 sh
80.Kecheri - Savitha – 4 sh
81.Kodungallur  - sreekaleeswary  - 2 sh
82.Kodungallur – Carnival – 3 sh
83.Irinjalakuda – Chembakassery – 5 sh
84.Irinjalakuda - J K Cinema – 4 sh
85.Mapranam – Varna – 4 sh
86.Thalikkulam - karthika– 6 sh 
87.Guruvayoor - Devaki – 4 sh 
88.Kunnamkulam - Bhavana- 4 sh
89.Wadakkanchery – New Ragam – 4 sh 
90.Pazhayanoor - Shadows  – 3 sh
91.Palakkadu – Priya – 4 sh
92.Shornur - Anurag – 4 sh
93.Pattambi – Krishna – 4 sh 
94.Cherpulassery -Devi – 4 s
95.Mannarkkad – Prathibha - 4 sh
96.Puthunagaram - New – 4 sh
97.Kollengode – Thankaraj – 4 sh
98.Chittur – Kairali – 4 sh
99.Kozhinjampara - Raviraj  - 4 sh
100.Vadakkencherry- Jayabharath Movies – 4 sh 
101. Kottayi – KRV – 4 sh
102. Peringottukurissi – CKM – 4 sh
103.Malappuram - Rachana – 4 sh
104.Edappal – Sarada- 4 sh
105.Ponnani - Alankar – 5 sh
106.Kottakkal - Sangeetha – 4 sh
107.Kondotty - Kalpaka – 4 sh
108.Perinthalmanna – Vismaya – 5 sh
109.Perinthalmanna - K C – 4 sh 
110.Tirur - Anugraha  - 4 sh
111.Tanur - PVS cinemas – 4 sh
112.Parappanangadi – Pallavi – 5 sh
113.Manjeri – Devaki cinemas  - 4 sh
114.Pandikkadu - Appos  - 4 sh
115.Valancherry - Popular paradise – 4 sh
116. Valancherry - Popular – 4 sh 
117.Nilambur - Fairyland 1- 4 sh
118.Kozhikode - Apsara -5 sh
119.Kozhikode – Sree – 4 sh
120.Kozhikode – Regal - 5 sh
121.Mukkam -Rose 1  - 5 sh
122.Ramanattukara - Surabhi – 3 sh
123.Vadakara -Ashoka  - 5 sh
124.Koyilandi - Krishna  - 4 sh
125.Baluserry – Sandhya – 5 sh
126.Kalpetta - Mahaveer  - 4 sh
127.Bathery - Aishwarya – 4 sh
128.Mananthavadi - Jose – 4 sh
129.Pulpalli - Penta 1 – 4 sh
130.Kannur - Savitha – 4 sh
131.Thalassery – Liberty Paradise  - 4 sh
132.Thalassery – Carnival – 5 sh
133.Koothuparambu - Baby – 4 sh
134.Iritty – New India paradise  - 4 sh
135.Mattanur - Sahina  - 4 sh
136.Thalipparamba - Alinkal  - 4 sh
137.Payyanur – Sumangali – 4 sh
138.Payyanur – Shanthi carnival – 5 sh
139.Kasargod – Mehboob carnival – 5 sh
140.Kasargod – Moviemax – 5 sh
141.Kanhangad - Vinayaka Paraidse  - 4 sh
142.Kanhangad – VGM mall – 4 sh
*

----------


## LOLan

> Abrahaminte Sandhathikal FDFS List
> 
> 1)              @perumal - Ekm Kavitha
> 
> 2)        @Cinema Freaken - Cherthala Kairali
> 
> 3)              @yathra -Calicut Apsara
> 
> 4)         @Don David - Mangalore Big cinemas/ PVR
> ...


Setta....thaliparamb alinkeel...thaliparamb thaliparamb

----------


## shameenls

അഭിലാഷ് all shows good booking

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk

----------


## ACHOOTTY

Angamali - Carnival - 6 shows

10.15 am show - sold out.

11. am show - almost full

----------


## Pakshmalakshan

Njaanumunde FDFS nu...Kadinamkulam - GTracks 11:15 show tomorrow :Clap:

----------


## abraham



----------


## bellari

Naan evm perumbavoor

----------


## ACHOOTTY

koothattukulam - V cinemas   10.30 AM show

almost full

----------


## Don David

Thankz Bhaai !!!


> *
> Abrahaminte Sandhathikal ? Theatre list   (District wise)
> 
> 
> 1.Thiruvananthapuram - Ariesplex - 4 sh
> 2.Thiruvananthapuram - Kairali ? 4 sh
> 3.Thiruvananthapuram ?Padmanabha ? 4 sh
> 4.Thiruvananthapuram ? Devipriya ? 4 sh
> 5. Thiruvananthapuram ? Carnival Mall ? 7 sh
> ...


Abrahaminte Sandhathikal ? Theatre list (District wise)

1)TRIVANDRUM DISTRICT



1.Thiruvananthapuram - Ariesplex - 4 sh

2.Thiruvananthapuram - Kairali ? 4 sh

3.Thiruvananthapuram ?Padmanabha ? 4 sh

4.Thiruvananthapuram ? Devipriya ? 4 sh

5. Thiruvananthapuram ? Carnival Mall ? 7 sh

6. Thiruvananthapuram ? Carnival Greenfield? 4 sh

7.Kaliyikkavila - SMB 1 ? 4 sh

8.Nedumangadu - Sree saraswathi ? 4 sh

9.Pothenkode ? M T ? 4 sh

10.Kadinamkulam - G Tracks ? 4 sh

11.Kattakkada ? Swaram ? 6 sh

12.Attingal - Vaisakh ? 4 sh

13.Varkala ? S.R ? 4sh

Total (57 shows)

2) KOLLAM DISTRICT

14.Kollam ? Pranavam? 4 sh

15.Kollam ? Carnival ? 3 sh

16.Kollam ? Gmax ? 3 sh

17.Kollam ?Partha ? 4 sh

18.Shakthikulangara - Capithans ? 4 sh

19.Nallila ?JB cinemas - 5 sh

20.Oyoor - NVP ? 4 sh

21.Paravur ? Ashoka ? 5 sh

22.Punalur ? Ramraj- 4 sh 

23.Kottarakkara - Minerva ? 4 sh

24.Anchal - Archana ? 4 sh

25. Kadakkal ? Sreedhanya ? 4 sh

26.Karunagapally - Khans ? 4 sh 

27.Karunagapally ? Carnival ? 5 sh

Total (57 shows)

3)PATHANAMTHITTA DISTRICT

28.Pathanamthitta - Aishwarya ? 4 sh

29.Pathanamthitta ? Trinity ? 2 sh 

30.Adoor - Nadham ? 4 sh

31.Ranni - Upasana ? 4 sh

32.Panthalam - Trilok cinemas 1 ? 4 sh

Total (18 shows)

4)ALAPUZHA DUSTRICT

33.Alapuzha - Kairali ? 4 sh

34.Mavellikkara ? Prathibha ? 4 sh 

35.Chengannur ? C cinemas ? 4sh

36.Cherthala - Kairali - 4 sh

37.Harippad - SN ? 4 sh

38.Kattanam ? Ganam ? 5 sh 

39.Kattanam ? Ragam ? 3 sh

40.Eramallur - Sania ? 3 sh

41.Ezhupunna - rekha ? 3 sh

Total (34 shows)


5)KOTTAYAM DISTRUCT

42.Kottayam - Abhilash ? 4 sh

43.Changanassery ? Anu ? 4 sh

44.Changanassery ? Abhinaya-1 sh

45.Mundakkayam ? RD cinemas? 4 sh

46.Pala - Universal ? 4 sh

47.Thalayolaparambu ? Carnival ? 3 sh

48.Thalayolaparambu ? Nice ? 4 sh

Total (24 shows)

6)IDUKKI DISTRICT

49.Thodupuzha - ashirvad - 4 sh

50.Thodupuzha ? Silver hills -4 sh

51 Kattappana ? Sagara? 4 sh

52.Adimali ?Matha - 4 sh

53.Rajakumari ? Marbazil ? 4 sh

Total (20 shows)

7)ERNAKULAM DISTRICT

54.Ernakulam - Kavitha ? 4 sh

55.Eranakulam ? PVR ? 5 sh

56.Eranakulam ? PVR Gold ?1 sh

57.Eranakulam ? Cinemax ? 4 sh

58.Eranakulam - Q Cinemas ?5 sh

59.Eranakuam - Pan Cinemas ?4 sh

60.Edappalli ? Vanitha ? 4 sh

61.Edappalli - vineetha ? 4 sh

62.Njarakkal -Majestic ? 4 sh

63.Tripunithara - Central ? 4 sh

64. Kochi ? EVM ? 4 sh

65.Koothattukulam - V Cinema- 4 sh

66.Muvattupuzha - Issac ? 4 sh

67.Muvattupuzha - Carnival canton mall ?2 sh

68.Muvattupuzha - Carnival GCM- 3 sh

69.Kothamangalam - Ann ? 4 sh

70.Perumbavoor - EVM ? 4 sh

71.North Paravoor - Kairali - 4 sh

72.Aluva - Casino - 5 sh

73.Angamali ? Carnival- 6 sh 

Total (79 shows)

 :Cool: THRISSUR DISTRICT

74.Thrissur ? Kairali ? 4 sh

75.Thrissur ? Inox ? 4 sh 

76.Thrissur ? Ganam ? 4 sh

77.Viyoor - Deepa ? 4 sh

78.Chalakkudy - Surabhi ? 4 sh

79.Aamballur - Chandvi sreerama ? 4 sh

80.Kecheri - Savitha ? 4 sh

81.Kodungallur - sreekaleeswary - 2 sh

82.Kodungallur ? Carnival ? 3 sh

83.Irinjalakuda ? Chembakassery ? 5 sh

84.Irinjalakuda - J K Cinema ? 4 sh

85.Mapranam ? Varna ? 4 sh

86.Thalikkulam - karthika? 5 sh 

87.Guruvayoor - Devaki ? 4 sh 

88.Kunnamkulam - Bhavana- 4 sh

89.Wadakkanchery ? New Ragam ? 4 sh 

90.Pazhayanoor - Shadows ? 3 sh

Total (68 shows)

9)PALAKKAD DISTRICT

91.Palakkadu ? Priya ? 4 sh

92.Shornur - Anurag ? 4 sh

93.Pattambi ? Krishna ? 4 sh 

94.Cherpulassery -Devi ? 4 s

95.Mannarkkad ? Prathibha - 4 sh

96.Puthunagaram - New ? 4 sh

97.Kollengode ? Thankaraj ? 4 sh

98.Chittur ? Kairali ? 4 sh

99.Kozhinjampara - Raviraj - 4 sh

100.Vadakkencherry- Jayabharath Movies ? 4 sh 

101. Kottayi ? KRV ? 4 sh

102. Peringottukurissi ? CKM ? 4 sh

Total (48 shows)

10)MALAPURAM DISTRICT

103.Malappuram - Rachana ? 4 sh

104.Edappal ? Sarada- 4 sh

105.Ponnani - Alankar ? 5 sh

106.Kottakkal - Sangeetha ? 4 sh

107.Kondotty - Kalpaka ? 4 sh

108.Perinthalmanna ? Vismaya ? 5 sh

109.Perinthalmanna - K C ? 4 sh 

110.Tirur - Anugraha - 4 sh

111.Tanur - PVS cinemas ? 4 sh

112.Parappanangadi ? Pallavi ? 5 sh

113.Manjeri ? Devaki cinemas - 4 sh

114.Pandikkadu - Appos - 4 sh

115.Valancherry - Popular paradise ? 4 sh

116. Valancherry - Popular ? 4 sh 

117.Nilambur - Fairyland 1- 4 sh

Total (63 shows)

11)KOZHIKIDE DISTRICT

118.Kozhikode - Apsara -5 sh

119.Kozhikode ? Sree ? 4 sh

120.Kozhikode ? Regal - 5 sh

121.Mukkam -Rose 1 - 5 sh

122.Ramanattukara - Surabhi ? 3 sh

123.Vadakara -Ashoka - 5 sh

124.Koyilandi - Krishna - 4 sh

125.Baluserry ? Sandhya ? 5 sh

Total (36 shows)

12)WAYANAD DISTRICT

126.Kalpetta - Mahaveer - 4 sh

127.Bathery - Aishwarya ? 4 sh

128.Mananthavadi - Jose ? 4 sh

129.Pulpalli - Penta 1 ? 4 sh

Total (16 shows)

13)KANNUR DISTRICT

130.Kannur - Savitha ? 4 sh

131.Thalassery ? Liberty Paradise - 4 sh

132.Thalassery ? Carnival ? 5 sh

133.Koothuparambu - Baby ? 4 sh

134.Iritty ? New India paradise - 4 sh

135.Mattanur - Sahina - 4 sh

136.Thalipparamba - Alinkal - 4 sh

137.Payyanur ? Sumangali ? 4 sh

138.Payyanur ? Shanthi carnival ? 5 sh

Total (39 shows)

14)KASARGOD DISTRICT

139.Kasargod ? Mehboob carnival ? 5 sh

140.Kasargod ? Moviemax ? 5 sh

141.Kanhangad - Vinayaka Paraidse - 4 sh

142.Kanhangad ? VGM mall ? 4 sh

Total (18 shows)


All Kerala Total Shows -576
(This is not the complete list ,may or may not add extra shows and late night shows if applicable)



Sent from my vivo 1723 using Tapatalk

----------


## Dasettan

Abrahaminte Sandhathikal FDFS List

1) @perumal - Ekm Kavitha

2) @Cinema Freaken - Cherthala Kairali

3) @yathra -Calicut Apsara

4) @Don David - Mangalore Big cinemas/ PVR

5) @abraham - Perinthalmanna Vismaya / Mannarkkad Agasthya

6) @DAVID007 - Calicut Apsara

7) @Abin thomas -Kottayam Abhilash

 :Cool:  @twist369 - Thalassery Liberty/Chithravani

9) @Akhil krishnan - Palakkad Priya

10) @Louise Pothen -Mavelikkara Prathiba

11) @Jo -Pala Universal

12) @Kannan Mahesh -Pala Universal

13) @sajilK R -Kottayam Abhilash

14) @The wrong one -Mukkam Abhilash

15) @Iyyer The Great -Tirur Anugraha

16) @Phantom 369 -TVM Sree Padhmanabha

17) @AbhiMegastar -Payyannur Rajadhani

1 :Cool:  @Sree Tcr -Thrissur Kairali

19) @Kaliyarmadam Giri -Iringhalakkudi Chempakassery

20) @Manoj -TVM Sreepadmanabha

21) @King Amal -TVM Sreepadmanabha

22) @Cinemalover - PVR /Q cinemas 

23) @Maryadaraman -Thrippunthathara Central

24) @Sreelakshmi Nair -Bangalore 

25) @jumail pala -Tanur pvs /Tirur anugraha

26) @SaLsA -Thodupuzha Aashirwad

27) @Loud speaker - Varkala SR

2 :Cool:  @ChalakudikaraN -Chalakkudi Surabhi

29) @Rajamanikyam - Bangalore

30) @Kasrottaran -Kasargode Moviemax

31) @akshaycool -Kasargode Moviemax

32) @LOLan -Thaliparamb Alinkeel

33) @ikka -Aluva Casino

34) @bellari - EVM perumbavoor 

35) @Pakshmalakshan - kadinamkulam G Tracks

35) @Dasettan - kottayam Abhilash

Sent from my SM-G615F using Tapatalk

----------


## MamBlr

1st day record adikkumo????
Unfortunately no show in Bangalore  :Sad:

----------


## ACHOOTTY

> 1st day record adikkumo????
> Unfortunately no show in Bangalore


athrakku screens illa. .....extra theatres illa...........

----------


## Akhil krishnan

> 1st day record adikkumo????
> Unfortunately no show in Bangalore


no first day records...for this one..and rest of india release is on june 22nd thats y no shows in banglore..

----------


## ACHOOTTY

> no first day records...for this one..and rest of india release is on june 22nd thats y no shows in banglore..


PKD okke enginaaa.............3 theatres koode one placeil  ticket counter................heavy rush padathinokke probaavillle..........

----------


## HighnesS

Abraham team @ manorama news channel. Ikka, Ranji and Kaniha


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Rajamaanikyam

> Abrahaminte Sandhathikal FDFS List
> 
> 1) @perumal - Ekm Kavitha
> 
> 2) @Cinema Freaken - Cherthala Kairali
> 
> 3) @yathra -Calicut Apsara
> 
> 4) @Don David - Mangalore Big cinemas/ PVR
> ...


Njangal ROI kaare FDFS il ninnu vettiyere... Abraham FDFS miss aakunnathil nalla vishamamundu... Annalum saramilla Abraham oru Giga thunder Blockbuster akunnathu kandal mathi...

----------


## shameenls

> fc full poyo?


ഇങ്ങള് എവിഡാണ് ഭായ്. ഇങ്ങള് ഇല്ലാതെ നമ്മുടെ ഷോ ട്രാക്കിംഗ് ഒക്കെ ശോക മൂകം ആയി ഭായ്. ഇനി മുതൽ എങ്കിലും ആക്റ്റീവ് ആകുമോ? അത് പോലെ നമ്മുടെ @sachin mammookka @ helwin malbu mujtaba wayanadan ഒക്കെ എന്തിയെ? ഈ ത്രെഡിൽ എല്ലാരും കാണേണ്ടതാണല്ലോ.

----------


## shameenls

> Thankz Bhaai !!!
> 
> Abrahaminte Sandhathikal ? Theatre list (District wise)
> 
> 1)TRIVANDRUM DISTRICT
> 
> 
> 
> 1.Thiruvananthapuram - Ariesplex - 4 sh
> ...


 35. Chengannur c cinemas 4 shows

----------


## Akhil krishnan

> PKD okke enginaaa.............3 theatres koode one placeil  ticket counter................heavy rush padathinokke probaavillle..........


noon show ki nalla booking und for abraham...yes..nalla pole pblm aavum..mazhayum koode undekil double problem..pakshe ippo mikkavarum reserve cheythite varulu..ath kondu atraki valya problems varan chance kaanunuilla..

----------


## Akhil krishnan



----------


## King Amal

Kattakada 1 show koodi add cheythu.. 
 @DonDavid plz note

----------


## Don David

> 35. Chengannur c cinemas 4 shows


Edited

Sent from my vivo 1723 using Tapatalk

----------


## Don David

Done ,bro and all other members please do quote me on show reduction and increment so that i could easily sort things perfect 


> Kattakada 1 show koodi add cheythu.. 
 @DonDavid plz note


Sent from my vivo 1723 using Tapatalk

----------


## maryland

> TVM, kollam, Kochi, okke kidu booking anallo 
> innu nightodu koodi nalathe ellam booking theerum ennu thonnunnu.


Tcr okke valare shokam aayirunnu..
ippol pick up aayikkondirikkunnu? :Band: 
expecting HF shows from day 1.. :Band:

----------


## mujthaba

Booked tkts for fdfs .. edge of the seat thriller ayal mathiyayirunnu

----------


## maryland

@Don David
TCR
Kairali: 4 shows
Inox: 6 Shows
Ganam: 4 Shows
Deepa: 4 Shows
Pazhayannur Shadows: 3 Shows

----------


## King Amal

Taking charge 2mrw.. 😎

Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk

----------


## Tissot

Fdfs from nilambur fairyland

----------


## maryland

> Fdfs from nilambur fairyland


 :Silsila:  :Silsila: 
all the best.. :Ok:

----------


## abraham

പടം ഇറങ്ങുന്നതിന്റെ മുന്നേ review ഒക്കെ വന്നു...

----------


## Tigerbasskool

che enaalum first day record nastemayeloo...ini ippol bilal 2 or mamankan vere kaathu nilkenam ellooo ..anyways nalle padam aayaal mathi aayirinnu

----------


## King Amal

Comedyyy.. 😂😂😂😂😂😂



> പടം ഇറങ്ങുന്നതിന്റെ മുന്നേ review ഒക്കെ വന്നു...

----------


## gireesh_m

> Abraham team @ manorama news channel. Ikka, Ranji and Kaniha
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Video kittaan vazhiyundo?

----------


## Tigerbasskool

> പടം ഇറങ്ങുന്നതിന്റെ മുന്നേ review ഒക്കെ വന്നു...


padam erungunee munee review um vannaa  :Laughing: 
arooo abrahamne vallathee pedikunundennu thonnunellooo haters campaign pani thudengi yelloo

----------


## Tigerbasskool

*Mammootty is back as an IPS officer in ‘Abrahaminte Santhathikal’*

*Shaji Padoor’s directorial d?but releases on Saturday*For someone whose directorial d?but carries an immense weight of expectation, Shaji Padoor sounds calm and composed. As his Mammootty-starrer _Abrahaminte Santhathikal_ is all set to hit theatres on Saturday, the 46-year-old filmmaker affirms that the audience will get to see a “different image” of the star who’s back as an IPS officer.
Having known Mammootty for over 20 years, Shaji had no inkling of doubt about casting him in the lead when director and scenarist Haneef Adeni (of _The Great Father_ fame) approached him with the script. Calling _Abrahaminte Santhathikal_ a “crime-cum-stylish thriller,” Shaji, in a phone interview, says the film is about “the obstacle-ridden journey of Derick Abraham, an IPS officer, who faces certain personal hurdles and how they impact his professional life.”
Choosing not to disclose more about the “suspenseful” plot, Shaji says the film, set in and around Ernakulam, revolves around how the beleaguered protagonist fights the odds to push forward.


“Unlike how it is portrayed in common police stories, _Abrahaminte Santhathikal_ does not present the main character as a larger-than-life figure displaying super-heroism. Here, he’s very much human, with his own inner conflicts and tries to deal with them in the most human of ways. However, these shades of emotions have been shot and conveyed with a dash of flamboyance,” reveals Shaji, who hails from Guruvayoor.
About the eponymous, biblical title, the director says “it is significant for the story as the settings and the events are, in fact, hidden in it and you’ll decipher that when you watch the film,” stopping short of divulging the details. The movie bears the subtitle ‘A Police Story.’
Having previously worked with directors such as Joshiy, Shaji Kailas, Renji Panicker, and Vysakh among others, Shaji says he learnt the craft of filmmaking through years of experience and felt the time was ripe to launch his own project.
“For over 12 years, all the while when I was assisting and working in other films, I have been having an open date for a movie with _Mammookka_. He fully trusted me to helm _Abrahaminte Santhathikal_ despite this being my d?but,” says the director.
So, having known the actor for a long time as a friend, how was it to see Mammootty through the lens for his own film?
“Normally, you can sort of predict how an artiste would behave in front of the camera when you have given him or her instructions about a particular shot. But Mammootty is unpredictable, because he makes it better. He can mesmerise you with his improvised performance,” Shaji says.
Others in the line-up include Kanika, Renji Panicker, Siddique, Suresh Krishna, Kalabhavan Shajon, Tamil actor Yog Japee, Anson Paul among others.
The director says the audience can expect the movie to showcase several highlights on the technical side. “Each and every department complements the other in making the film a thoroughly enjoyable experience,” says Shaji.
He has a particular word of praise for cinematographer Alby for “effectively capturing the backdrop of Ernakulam” on the screen and Gopi Sundar, who composed the film’s three tracks. Ask Shaji how well would songs find a place in a crime thriller, he says “they come in only when the situation demands it and there are indeed some in the film.”
Expectations are naturally sky-high but Shaji is willing to let the audience “be the ultimate judges.”
“I’m fully confident that _Abrahaminte Santhathikal_ will not disappoint the viewers,” he says.

----------


## sankarvp

> Abrahaminte Sandhathikal FDFS List
> 
> 1) @perumal - Ekm Kavitha
> 
> 2) @Cinema Freaken - Cherthala Kairali
> 
> 3) @yathra -Calicut Apsara
> 
> 4) @Don David - Mangalore Big cinemas/ PVR
> ...


Denthaa njammal ille...ithil....😡

Sent from my Lenovo A7020a48 using Tapatalk

----------


## Tigerbasskool

*Mammootty-starrer Abrahaminte Santhathikal: Haneef Adeni factor fuels interest in the film*The Haneef Adeni factor
'Abrahaminte Santhathikal' is scripted by Haneef Adeni who has previously directed 'The Great Father' with Mammootty in the lead role. The film was a hit at the box-office, and it ended the money-spinning draught of Mammootty at the box-office. Even after the success of 'The Great Father' at the box-office, Mammootty continued to pick wrong scripts, especially with a wafer-thin storyline, and his recent releases 'Puthan Panam', 'Streetlights', 'Uncle' and 'Parole' all bombed at the box-office.
Now, to bring back the winning streak, Mammootty has once again joined with Haneef Adeni, and his fans expect a huge blockbuster from the duo. According to some published reports, the film has been shot with a lavish budget, and the makers have not compromised on the technical values.


Shaji Padoor's directorial debut
Shaji Padoor who has been active in the Malayalam film industry for the past two decades is finally making his directorial debut through 'Abrahaminte Santhathikal'. The 46-year-old filmmaker has worked with hitmakers including Joshiy, Shaji Kailas, Renji Panicker, and Vyshakh in the past, and it might have helped the director while making a movie with Mammootty, one of the biggest stars in the Malayalam film industry.
In a recent interview given to 'The Hindu', Shaji Padoor revealed that 'Abrahaminte Santhathikal' will be a ''crime-cum-stylish thriller.''
"Unlike how it is portrayed in common police stories, Abrahaminte Santhathikal does not present the main character as a larger-than-life figure displaying super-heroism. Here, he's very much human, with his own inner conflicts and tries to deal with them in the most human of ways," Shaji Padoor told the Hindu.


Mammootty's stylish avatar
Even at the age of 67, Mammootty is still considered the most handsome actor in Mollywood. The teasers and posters of 'Abrahaminte Santhathikal' indicate that the actor is been portrayed in the most stylish avatar in this flick, and it is expected to offer a real treat to his fans.
Mammootty in Police uniform once again
Mollywood box-office has always witnessed storms whenever Mammootty has worn a police uniform. In 'Abrahaminte Santhathikal' too, Mammootty will be seen enacting the character of Derek Abraham, a dashing daredevil cop.
According to Shaji Padoor, this film will portray the ''the obstacle-ridden journey of Derick Abraham, an IPS officer, who faces certain personal hurdles and how they impact his professional life.''

----------


## Tigerbasskool

Kaniha's bold new avatar with megastar Mammootty Friday 15 June 2018 06:05 PM IST...

Kaniha is best remembered in Mollywood for her role as Kaitheri Makkam, the queen of Pazhassi Raja, ...

<span style="color: rgb(0, 0, 0); font-family: &quot;Times New Roman&quot;; font-size: 16px; background-color: rgb(246, 247, 24 :Cool: ;">

----------


## MamBlr

What is needed is a great long run than just initial.
Hope for the best !




> athrakku screens illa. .....extra theatres illa...........

----------


## Akhil krishnan

Terrific pre-booking for mammukka 's #AbrahaminteSanthathikal Across the State.Excellent Occupancy Guaranteed Tomorrow👌👌




Sent from my ZUK Z1 using Tapatalk

----------


## Akhil krishnan

Sent from my ZUK Z1 using Tapatalk

----------


## Akhil krishnan

Sent from my ZUK Z1 using Tapatalk

----------


## Akhil krishnan

Calicut Apsara





Sent from my ZUK Z1 using Tapatalk

----------


## Flackyz

Bangalore release undo?????

----------


## Akhil krishnan

> Bangalore release undo?????


Next Week

Sent from my ZUK Z1 using Tapatalk

----------


## Akhil krishnan

Just For Fun..Kandapo Onnu Ittune Ullu...


😂🤣😂🤣

Sent from my ZUK Z1 using Tapatalk

----------


## abraham

Cinemax 9:00 am show sold out..

----------


## Abin thomas

@akhilkrishnan bhai chumma alambundakan vendi thanneya alle  :Laughing:

----------


## Akhil krishnan

> @akhilkrishnan bhai chumma alambundakan vendi thanneya alle


haha..alamb undakan vendi onnum alla..sambhavam eniki ishtapettu..athond onnu ittune ullu..🤣🤣

Sent from my ZUK Z1 using Tapatalk

----------


## shivankuty

> Just For Fun..Kandapo Onnu Ittune Ullu...
> 
> 
> 😂🤣😂🤣
> 
> Sent from my ZUK Z1 using Tapatalk


Nivin Pauly fans aayvrm und...nthnu evdyo kidakunns prabhasnu vare oru samayth fkyl ishtmple fans undrnu...pkshe randum aetilla

Sent from my P7072G using Tapatalk

----------


## shameenls

> Edited
> 
> Sent from my vivo 1723 using Tapatalk


കൊല്ലം പാർത്ഥ 4 shows ഉണ്ട്.

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk

----------


## ACHOOTTY

kollam - partha - 11. AM shows ippo added aano? now showing.  almost full.   nerathe 3 show aayirunnu.  ippo 4 show.

athu pole partha yil morining show  fans  inu book cheythu 1 show ennu kettirunnu.............9.45 am  athu vere aano?

so 5 sh undavumallo.

----------


## Akhil krishnan

> Nivin Pauly fans aayvrm und...nthnu evdyo kidakunns prabhasnu vare oru samayth fkyl ishtmple fans undrnu...pkshe randum aetilla
> 
> Sent from my P7072G using Tapatalk


😂🤣👍 Sambhavam Pidikitti... 

Sent from my ZUK Z1 using Tapatalk

----------


## ACHOOTTY

Kollam - kidilolkidilam ooking.

pranavam - vaikeettu 2 show ippo thanne almost full aayi.

partha, kappithans, G - max, RP mall okke padam undu.

----------


## KOBRA

kidu booking anallo

----------


## KOBRA

itrayum preetheekshichilla

----------


## ACHOOTTY

kottayam - Abhilash..............morning show.........just 15 seats remaining.

----------


## KOBRA

nippa ,maza, worldcup ithine okke marikadannu 
itrayum advance booking varunnu ennu parnajal kidu thanne

----------


## Akhil krishnan

Tcr Inox




Sent from my ZUK Z1 using Tapatalk

----------


## ACHOOTTY

> kidu booking anallo


pemari okke paranju kure aalukal karayunna kandarnnille............

----------


## Helwin

njaan ethi :band

Sent from my SM-J710F using Tapatalk

----------


## Akhil krishnan

Kodungallur




Sent from my ZUK Z1 using Tapatalk

----------


## Helwin

> Pvr 9:00 am show sold out..


morning show aan doubt indarnne... ini sceneilla

Sent from my SM-J710F using Tapatalk

----------


## Akhil krishnan

Sent from my ZUK Z1 using Tapatalk

----------


## ACHOOTTY

> Tcr Inox
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my ZUK Z1 using Tapatalk


Tsr - simply  superb aavum.

because..............ganam and deepa padam undu.........koodathe main theatre kairali.   ellam nalla capacity ulla theatres............

so kairali full aavaan paadaanu............viewrs split aavum.

ganam and deepa superb  booing undu.

----------


## Helwin

aara crown indenn adicherakyath  :Kannilkuthu: 

Sent from my SM-J710F using Tapatalk

----------


## Akhil krishnan

Pattambi



Sent from my ZUK Z1 using Tapatalk

----------


## twist369

Booked at Thalassery Carnival 11:15 show

----------


## Akhil krishnan

Decent Bookings Everywhere..

Sent from my ZUK Z1 using Tapatalk

----------


## ACHOOTTY

karunagappally - carnival - now showing 5 shows

moening sgow - sold out

11 am show added

----------


## Dasettan

Cinemax 9 am sold out 

Sent from my SM-G615F using Tapatalk

----------


## ACHOOTTY

> Kodungallur
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my ZUK Z1 using Tapatalk


so kodungallur ini monday nokkiyaamathi ticket.

----------


## Akhil krishnan

Karungapally




Sent from my ZUK Z1 using Tapatalk

----------


## Mike

Kidu booking  :Band:

----------


## Mike

Thanks to all for updates...

----------


## twist369

Main theatre Liberty undaayittum nalla booking und..athum booking started only today evening..

----------


## Akhil krishnan

Palakkad Priya




Sent from my ZUK Z1 using Tapatalk

----------


## ACHOOTTY

payyannur - sahnti - morning show -  almost full

----------


## sudeepdayal

> Sent from my ZUK Z1 using Tapatalk


Wow.. Ee lookil uniformil kure scenes venamaayirunnu.. Totally a different look..


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## ACHOOTTY

angamaly - carnival - 10.15 am sold out

11. am show almost full

6 shows at angamaly.

----------


## Akhil krishnan

Mavellikara Prathibha




Sent from my ZUK Z1 using Tapatalk

----------


## Akhil krishnan

Alappuzha




Sent from my ZUK Z1 using Tapatalk

----------


## Phantom 369

Once Again Proved Why He Called as MEGASTAR 😎

----------


## yathra

Clt fdfs ticket elam kitty  :Band:  :Band:  Ns hf sure

----------


## Phantom 369

> Wow.. Ee lookil uniformil kure scenes venamaayirunnu.. Totally a different look..
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Rajan Zhakariya + Nithyanada Shenoy  Look ❤

----------


## yathra

Excellent booking  :Yeye:

----------


## Mike

minnichekkane  :Pray:

----------


## Karikamuri Shanmugan

> Alappuzha
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my ZUK Z1 using Tapatalk


Ethu naari aanu Chelsea en ezhuthiya flex il okke Mammootty de padam ottichath...vivaram illatha bloody fools..

----------


## Richard

Thakarppan movie aakattey

----------


## visakh r

:Drum: .....Derick Abraham :Drum:

----------


## vickyfire

Blr release illa lley...apol nxt week vara wait cheyyanam lley

----------


## Don David

Thankz Bhaai !!!


> *
> Abrahaminte Sandhathikal ? Theatre list   (District wise)
> 
> 
> 1.Thiruvananthapuram - Ariesplex - 4 sh
> 2.Thiruvananthapuram - Kairali ? 4 sh
> 3.Thiruvananthapuram ?Padmanabha ? 4 sh
> 4.Thiruvananthapuram ? Devipriya ? 4 sh
> 5. Thiruvananthapuram ? Carnival Mall ? 7 sh
> ...


Abrahaminte Sandhathikal ? Theatre list (District wise)

1)TRIVANDRUM DISTRICT



1.Thiruvananthapuram - Ariesplex - 4 sh

2.Thiruvananthapuram - Kairali ? 4 sh

3.Thiruvananthapuram ?Padmanabha ? 4 sh

4.Thiruvananthapuram ? Devipriya ? 4 sh

5. Thiruvananthapuram ? Carnival Mall ? 7 sh

6. Thiruvananthapuram ? Carnival Greenfield? 4 sh

7.Kaliyikkavila - SMB 1 ? 4 sh

8.Nedumangadu - Sree saraswathi ? 4 sh

9.Pothenkode ? M T ? 4 sh

10.Kadinamkulam - G Tracks ? 4 sh

11.Kattakkada ? Swaram ? 6 sh

12.Attingal - Vaisakh ? 4 sh

13.Varkala ? S.R ? 4sh

Total (57 shows)

2) KOLLAM DISTRICT

14.Kollam ? Pranavam? 4 sh

15.Kollam ? Carnival ? 3 sh

16.Kollam ? Gmax ? 3 sh

17.Kollam ?Partha ? 4 sh

18.Shakthikulangara - Capithans ? 4 sh

19.Nallila ?JB cinemas - 5 sh

20.Oyoor - NVP ? 4 sh

21.Paravur ? Ashoka ? 5 sh

22.Punalur ? Ramraj- 4 sh 

23.Kottarakkara - Minerva ? 4 sh

24.Anchal - Archana ? 4 sh

25. Kadakkal ? Sreedhanya ? 4 sh

26.Karunagapally - Khans ? 4 sh 

27.Karunagapally ? Carnival ? 5 sh

Total (57 shows)

3)PATHANAMTHITTA DISTRICT

28.Pathanamthitta - Aishwarya ? 4 sh

29.Pathanamthitta ? Trinity ? 2 sh 

30.Adoor - Nadham ? 4 sh

31.Ranni - Upasana ? 4 sh

32.Panthalam - Trilok cinemas 1 ? 4 sh

Total (18 shows)

4)ALAPUZHA DUSTRICT

33.Alapuzha - Kairali ? 4 sh

34.Mavellikkara ? Prathibha ? 4 sh 

35.Chengannur ? C cinemas ? 4sh

36.Cherthala - Kairali - 4 sh

37.Harippad - SN ? 4 sh

38.Kattanam ? Ganam ? 5 sh 

39.Kattanam ? Ragam ? 3 sh

40.Eramallur - Sania ? 3 sh

41.Ezhupunna - rekha ? 3 sh

Total (34 shows)


5)KOTTAYAM DISTRUCT

42.Kottayam - Abhilash ? 4 sh

43.Changanassery ? Anu ? 4 sh

44.Changanassery ? Abhinaya-1 sh

45.Mundakkayam ? RD cinemas? 4 sh

46.Pala - Universal ? 4 sh

47.Thalayolaparambu ? Carnival ? 3 sh

48.Thalayolaparambu ? Nice ? 4 sh

Total (24 shows)

6)IDUKKI DISTRICT

49.Thodupuzha - ashirvad - 4 sh

50.Thodupuzha ? Silver hills -4 sh

51 Kattappana ? Sagara? 4 sh

52.Adimali ?Matha - 4 sh

53.Rajakumari ? Marbazil ? 4 sh

Total (20 shows)

7)ERNAKULAM DISTRICT

54.Ernakulam - Kavitha ? 4 sh

55.Eranakulam ? PVR ? 5 sh

56.Eranakulam ? PVR Gold ?1 sh

57.Eranakulam ? Cinemax ? 4 sh

58.Eranakulam - Q Cinemas ?5 sh

59.Eranakuam - Pan Cinemas ?4 sh

60.Edappalli ? Vanitha ? 4 sh

61.Edappalli - vineetha ? 4 sh

62.Njarakkal -Majestic ? 4 sh

63.Tripunithara - Central ? 4 sh

64. Kochi ? EVM ? 4 sh

65.Koothattukulam - V Cinema- 4 sh

66.Muvattupuzha - Issac ? 4 sh

67.Muvattupuzha - Carnival canton mall ?2 sh

68.Muvattupuzha - Carnival GCM- 3 sh

69.Kothamangalam - Ann ? 4 sh

70.Perumbavoor - EVM ? 4 sh

71.North Paravoor - Kairali - 4 sh

72.Aluva - Casino - 5 sh

73.Angamali ? Carnival- 6 sh 

Total (79 shows)

 :Cool: THRISSUR DISTRICT

74.Thrissur ? Kairali ? 4 sh

75.Thrissur ? Inox ? 4 sh 

76.Thrissur ? Ganam ? 4 sh

77.Viyoor - Deepa ? 4 sh

78.Chalakkudy - Surabhi ? 4 sh

79.Aamballur - Chandvi sreerama ? 4 sh

80.Kecheri - Savitha ? 4 sh

81.Kodungallur - sreekaleeswary - 2 sh

82.Kodungallur ? Carnival ? 3 sh

83.Irinjalakuda ? Chembakassery ? 5 sh

84.Irinjalakuda - J K Cinema ? 4 sh

85.Mapranam ? Varna ? 4 sh

86.Thalikkulam - karthika? 5 sh 

87.Guruvayoor - Devaki ? 4 sh 

88.Kunnamkulam - Bhavana- 4 sh

89.Wadakkanchery ? New Ragam ? 4 sh 

90.Pazhayanoor - Shadows ? 3 sh

Total (68 shows)

9)PALAKKAD DISTRICT

91.Palakkadu ? Priya ? 4 sh

92.Shornur - Anurag ? 4 sh

93.Pattambi ? Krishna ? 4 sh 

94.Cherpulassery -Devi ? 4 s

95.Mannarkkad ? Prathibha - 4 sh

96.Puthunagaram - New ? 4 sh

97.Kollengode ? Thankaraj ? 4 sh

98.Chittur ? Kairali ? 4 sh

99.Kozhinjampara - Raviraj - 4 sh

100.Vadakkencherry- Jayabharath Movies ? 4 sh 

101. Kottayi ? KRV ? 4 sh

102. Peringottukurissi ? CKM ? 4 sh

Total (48 shows)

10)MALAPURAM DISTRICT

103.Malappuram - Rachana ? 4 sh

104.Edappal ? Sarada- 4 sh

105.Ponnani - Alankar ? 5 sh

106.Kottakkal - Sangeetha ? 4 sh

107.Kondotty - Kalpaka ? 4 sh

108.Perinthalmanna ? Vismaya ? 5 sh

109.Perinthalmanna - K C ? 4 sh 

110.Tirur - Anugraha - 4 sh

111.Tanur - PVS cinemas ? 4 sh

112.Parappanangadi ? Pallavi ? 5 sh

113.Manjeri ? Devaki cinemas - 4 sh

114.Pandikkadu - Appos - 4 sh

115.Valancherry - Popular paradise ? 4 sh

116. Valancherry - Popular ? 4 sh 

117.Nilambur - Fairyland 1- 4 sh

Total (63 shows)

11)KOZHIKIDE DISTRICT

118.Kozhikode - Apsara -5 sh

119.Kozhikode ? Sree ? 4 sh

120.Kozhikode ? Regal - 5 sh

121.Mukkam -Rose 1 - 5 sh

122.Ramanattukara - Surabhi ? 3 sh

123.Vadakara -Ashoka - 5 sh

124.Koyilandi - Krishna - 4 sh

125.Baluserry ? Sandhya ? 5 sh

Total (36 shows)

12)WAYANAD DISTRICT

126.Kalpetta - Mahaveer - 4 sh

127.Bathery - Aishwarya ? 4 sh

128.Mananthavadi - Jose ? 4 sh

129.Pulpalli - Penta 1 ? 4 sh

Total (16 shows)

13)KANNUR DISTRICT

130.Kannur - Savitha ? 4 sh

131.Thalassery ? Liberty Paradise - 4 sh

132.Thalassery ? Carnival ? 5 sh

133.Koothuparambu - Baby ? 4 sh

134.Iritty ? New India paradise - 4 sh

135.Mattanur - Sahina - 4 sh

136.Thalipparamba - Alinkal - 4 sh

137.Payyanur ? Sumangali ? 4 sh

138.Payyanur ? Shanthi carnival ? 5 sh

Total (39 shows)

14)KASARGOD DISTRICT

139.Kasargod ? Mehboob carnival ? 5 sh

140.Kasargod ? Moviemax ? 5 sh

141.Kanhangad - Vinayaka Paraidse - 4 sh

142.Kanhangad ? VGM mall ? 4 sh

Total (18 shows)


All Kerala Total Shows -576
(This is not the complete list ,may or may not add extra shows and late night shows if applicable)



All of you make sure that the above shows are pakka and quote me addition of shows too

Sent from my vivo 1723 using Tapatalk

----------


## King Amal

Tomorrow wil b out n out megastar show..  Enganging script wil b d other higlight wid semma visuals..  
So wait for the Derick's Entry..  😎

----------


## King Amal

Aa karichil oru pemaari aavum nna lekshenam und naale. 😁



> pemari okke paranju kure aalukal karayunna kandarnnille............

----------


## King Amal

Tvm pothencode MT cineplex spcl fanshw full tickets recevied..  

Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk

----------


## sudeepdayal

Otta peru.. Megastar.. Bakki Initial records paranh tharum..


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## sudeepdayal

Ithokke verum sample.. ivide palarum Jayasurya thottu Aju Vargese fans vare aavendi varum nammude Bilal, Kunhachan okke varumbo..


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## shameenls

ചങ്ങനാശ്ശേരി 
11 am abhinaya sold out
11 am അനു 2 tickets remaining
2 pm അനു 2 tickets remaining
5.45 pm അനു 1 tickets remaining
8.45pm അനു 13 tickets remaining
ഹെവി  ബുക്കിംഗ്
Total 909/927 tickets booked - 98.5%

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk

----------


## HighnesS

> Ethu naari aanu Chelsea en ezhuthiya flex il okke Mammootty de padam ottichath...vivaram illatha bloody fools..


Chila paranaarikalkku Chelsea ennu kelkkumbole krimikadiyanu.. vivaram vendu volam ulla bloody fools.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## shameenls

ravile undarunnu. Pinne kurach kazhinju maatti from bms. Fans 75% ticketum eduthittund. Baki vanna tickets ippo onlinil ittatharikkum 


> kollam - partha - 11. AM shows ippo added aano? now showing.  almost full.   nerathe 3 show aayirunnu.  ippo 4 show.
> 
> athu pole partha yil morining show  fans  inu book cheythu 1 show ennu kettirunnu.............9.45 am  athu vere aano?
> 
> so 5 sh undavumallo.


Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk

----------


## shameenls

Pothancode MT okke avg booking und
11 am show sold out ( fans)
2.30 100 tickets booked
6.15 93 tickets booked
9.30 127 tickets booked

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk

----------


## shameenls

Kattakkada swaralayam
11 am sold out ( fans)
11 am 130/140
2.15 pm 41/140
6.15 pm 74/140
9.15 pm 86/140
 Abv avg booking und
ippo newly added (8pm) 9.30 pm nte showkkum 15 ticket poyittund. Enthayalum minimum 4 hf shows urappanu ivide

Tvm okke promo.illa booking illa ennokke paranjavar evide? Citiyil ninnum akanna centerukal polum ee mazhayathum pre release booking thanne abv avg und .

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk

----------


## Iyyer The Great

> Kattakkada swaralayam
> 11 am sold out ( fans)
> 11 am 130/140
> 2.15 pm 41/140
> 6.15 pm 74/140
> 9.15 pm 86/140
>  Abv avg booking und
> ippo newly added (8pm) 9.30 pm nte showkkum 15 ticket poyittund. Enthayalum minimum 4 hf shows urappanu ivide
> 
> ...


Angane kure teams und..mosham situation maathram exaggerate cheyyum, athu maathram parayum..innu palarem kaanan illa..They may be genuine fans..but sorry to say that most of the posts spread negativity in threads..

----------


## Iyyer The Great

> ചങ്ങനാശ്ശേരി 
> 11 am abhinaya sold out
> 11 am അനു 2 tickets remaining
> 2 pm അനു 2 tickets remaining
> 5.45 pm അനു 1 tickets remaining
> 8.45pm അനു 13 tickets remaining
> ഹെവി  ബുക്കിംഗ്
> Total 909/927 tickets booked - 98.5%
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


Kikkidu opening assured..Thanks for the updates

----------


## sachin

total etra shows undu opening recordinu chance undo  :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## Rajamaanikyam

> total etra shows undu opening recordinu chance undo


Namukkenthinu opening record okke... Padam kidukkiyal maathram mathi... Families ne thripthipppeduthunna elements koode undayal mathi... Youth nu already Abraham first choice aanu... Namukku opening kitti udane veezhunna padamalla vendathu.. Decent to excellent startinu shesham koluthikkayarunna padamaanu vendathu... Which we really lacks for Ikka movies since 2010... Padam polichadukkiyal collection okke thanne vannolum bhai... Joshiyannate shishyan thakarkkum bhai...

----------


## Keelezi Achu

അപ്പൊ ഓൾ ദി ബെസ്റ്റ്*. 
മമ്മുക്കാടെ ഓൾ ടൈം ഹയർ ഗ്രോസർ ആകട്ടെ എന്നു ആശംസിക്കുന്നു.4

----------


## Kannadi

Booking okke kidu
Manasu niranjuuu

Sent from my SM-G610F using Tapatalk

----------


## misbah7722

Kannur savita noon show 

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk

----------


## misbah7722

Nilambur fairyland noon show 

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk

----------


## misbah7722

Pvr all 5 shows 

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk

----------


## misbah7722

Carnival cinemas mall of travancore - normal screen all 4 shows 

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk

----------


## misbah7722

Carnival cinemas - green field stadium all 4 shows 

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk

----------


## misbah7722

Tvm ariesplex all 4 shows 

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk

----------


## misbah7722

Cinemax all. 4 shows 

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk

----------


## misbah7722

Aluwa casino noon show.. Ss taken long before
Nb:*no blocked seats

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk

----------


## misbah7722

തൊടുപുഴ ashirwad noon show 

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk

----------


## David999

Armadham .. 
The Abraham day  :Band:

----------


## wildprairyrose

*BEST OF LUCK*  :Drum:  :Drum:

----------


## Oruvan1

:Band:   :Band:

----------


## misbah7722

Changanacherry 

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk

----------


## misbah7722

കോട്ടയം abhilash noon show 402/414 booked 

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk

----------


## Manoj

നിപ്പയെ, മഴയെ, ലോക കപ്പിനെ എല്ലാം അതിജീവിച്ച് വരുന്ന അബ്രഹാമിന് എല്ലാ വിധ ആശംസകളും നേരുന്നു

Sent from my Moto G (5) using Tapatalk

----------


## maryland

> നിപ്പയെ, മഴയെ, ലോക കപ്പിനെ എല്ലാം അതിജീവിച്ച് വരുന്ന അബ്രഹാമിന് എല്ലാ വിധ ആശംസകളും നേരുന്നു
> 
> Sent from my Moto G (5) using Tapatalk


mathrubhoomi spoiler reviews, online & printed media biased reviews, theatre staff hatred movements, distributor / producer non-promo indifference eva koode athijeevichu munneratte… :Aamen:

----------


## Phantom 369

Sold Out Aya  Theatre list Tayarakkiya kidukkum

----------


## King Amal

Derick Abraham IPS  😎

----------


## maryland

> Sold Out Aya  Theatre list Tayarakkiya kidukkum


anganeyum theatres undo...?  :Eek:

----------


## Antonio

> mathrubhoomi spoiler reviews, online & printed media biased reviews, theatre staff hatred movements, distributor / producer non-promo indifference eva koode athijeevichu munneratte…


Cyber attack um...

----------


## Antonio

> anganeyum theatres undo...?


Nte karthaave...
Athu vittu cash vangiya theatre ennalla..
Ingalu oru pideem tharillalo

----------


## maryland

> Cyber attack um...


enkil pak chaaranmaarude attack-um... :Fight1:

----------


## maryland

> Nte karthaave...
> Athu vittu cash vangiya theatre ennalla..
> Ingalu oru pideem tharillalo


 :Vandivittu:  :Vandivittu:

----------


## Antonio

> Ithokke verum sample.. ivide palarum Jayasurya thottu Aju Vargese fans vare aavendi varum nammude Bilal, Kunhachan okke varumbo..
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Ha ha..
Bro, after a long time..
Padam innu kaanumo?

----------


## Akhil krishnan

Trinity Movie Max , Pathanamtittha 11AM Show Sold Out

Sent from my ZUK Z1 using Tapatalk

----------


## Antonio

Alappuzha okke Adaaru veyilaanu kettooo... Alappuzha Changanachery road il traffic restricted aayittum booking full...Pinne bakki peripheral villages ilum flood aanu...Appol athu mariyaal Tomo n Monday Changanachery polichekkum

----------


## maryland

> .....Derick Abraham


 :Band:  :Giveup:  :Band:

----------


## maryland

> Trinity Movie Max , Pathanamtittha 11AM Show Sold Out
> 
> Sent from my ZUK Z1 using Tapatalk


 :Band:  :Clap:  :Band:

----------


## Antonio

> enkil pak chaaranmaarude attack-um...


Eeaswaraaaaa....athe athe..
Pinne aliens attack um..
Trichur engane und booking hee?

----------


## maryland

> Eeaswaraaaaa....athe athe..
> Pinne aliens attack um..
> Trichur engane und booking hee?


slow aanu, but mechappettittundu… :Read: 
first show kazhinjaal verdict maaraam… :Ok:

----------


## maryland

> പടം ഇറങ്ങുന്നതിന്റെ മുന്നേ review ഒക്കെ വന്നു...


 @Antonio... :Gathering:

----------


## Antonio

> @Antonio...


Ithokke enth...
You tube il raavile varum theatre il ninnu edangunna aalukalude over show

----------


## Antonio

> slow aanu, but mechappettittundu…
> first show kazhinjaal verdict maaraam…


Trichur promotion full ingade kayyilaanu..
Officially thannu kazhinju...
So updates...kidu aayi poratteee...

----------


## Manoj

Inox,ഗാനം,ദീപ ഒക്കെ നല്ല ബുക്കിംഗ് ആണല്ലോ


> slow aanu, but mechappettittundu?
> first show kazhinjaal verdict maaraam?


Sent from my Moto G (5) using Tapatalk

----------


## pnikhil007

All d best...!

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk

----------


## abraham

Pvr 10:00 am show sold out

----------


## Inspector Balram

Pvr 10am

Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk

----------


## kandahassan

130 theaters is very Good for mammokka  :Band:

----------


## Akhil krishnan

Changanassery 👍




Sent from my ZUK Z1 using Tapatalk

----------


## Antonio

> 130 theaters is very Good for mammokka


Enough for mammookka for showing his power in BO ennalle chettan udheshichath??

----------


## Akhil krishnan

Thrissur




Sent from my ZUK Z1 using Tapatalk

----------


## Akhil krishnan

Karungapally



Sent from my ZUK Z1 using Tapatalk

----------


## Iyyer The Great

> Enough for mammookka for showing his power in BO ennalle chettan udheshichath??


Entharo entho...2009 il multiyum koppum onnumillathirunna kaalathu ithrayum release centres illathirunna kaalathu 130 theatre il irakki record opening edutha aalaanu..
Nilavil ettavum kooduthal shows first day kalicha padathinte recordum pullide peril thanne aanu..
Ithokke maranno aavo..

----------


## Inspector Balram

Padam nannay vannitund.Will be above The Great Father.Enjoy Mammooty - The Megastar & moreover Mammootty - The Mega Actor 

Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk

----------


## visakh r

> 


Killer swaag...... coming :Yahoo:

----------


## Raja Sha

Furst show 9 am nu ekm cinemaxil alle aramvhikkunnathu..
Avide arenkilum padam kanunnundo?

----------


## Raja Sha

ഇന്നലത്തെ പത്ര പരസ്യത്തിൽ മമ്മൂട്ടിയുടെ അഭിനയത്തെ പ്രൊജക്റ്റ് ചെയ്യുന്ന പരസ്യ വാചകം ആയിരുന്നു..
മഹാമാ രി പോലെ മഹാ നടനം!
അത് പ്രതീക്ഷ നൽകുന്നു...
ആക്ഷനും സ്റ്റൈലും മാത്രമാവില്ല എന്ന് കരുതുന്നു..
All the best for Derric abraham...

----------


## Sree Tcr

All the Best...Padam Porikkate...

----------


## Abin thomas

> ഇന്നലത്തെ പത്ര പരസ്യത്തിൽ മമ്മൂട്ടിയുടെ അഭിനയത്തെ പ്രൊജക്റ്റ് ചെയ്യുന്ന പരസ്യ വാചകം ആയിരുന്നു..
> മഹാമാ രി പോലെ മഹാ നടനം!
> അത് പ്രതീക്ഷ നൽകുന്നു...
> ആക്ഷനും സ്റ്റൈലും മാത്രമാവില്ല എന്ന് കരുതുന്നു..
> All the best for Derric abraham...


Ithenthanu ellarum ingane cooling glass vecha otta poster polum illa ennitum.

----------


## Antonio

> Ithenthanu ellarum ingane cooling glass vecha otta poster polum illa ennitum.


Athokke angane kidakkum bro.
Ineeppo ikka glass vechal thanne enthaa kozhappam??
Kanda andanum adakodanum okke glass vekkunnundallo...

----------


## Madhavanunni

> 130 theaters is very Good for mammokka


*That too with out driver
Pure Mass*

----------


## King Amal

Athode aaru cooling glass vechalum luk aavum nn ulla thettidharana maari kitti. 😆😆



> Athokke angane kidakkum bro.
> Ineeppo ikka glass vechal thanne enthaa kozhappam??
> Kanda andanum adakodanum okke glass vekkunnundallo...

----------


## KOBRA

Evide yanu aadyam shows

----------


## Oruvan1

Cannot wait to hear the responses...  :Love:  
 :Band: 

Excitement at its peakk

----------


## Madhavanunni

> Evide yanu aadyam shows


ernakulam cinemax

----------


## nzb

> ernakulam cinemax


All the best
Padam kidukkatte

----------


## udaips

All the best... Abraham thakarkkatte... Hoping that it will be a real 'Megastar' movie for everyone to celebrate...  :Band:   :Band:

----------


## Antonio

Show starts in 5 mins at Cinemax????

----------


## silverscreenfan

@Don David

note, karunagappally carnival - 5 shows. Not sure you initially counted 4 or 5, so quoting here

----------


## KOBRA

Arenkilum undo cinemaxil padam kanan?

----------


## Madhavanunni

trivandrum nalla mazha aanello ravile

----------


## ACHOOTTY

All the Best...................shaji padoor, hanef adeni and ikka..........

Abraham oru van vijayam aavatte............. :Drum:

----------


## Amjad Kodungallur

> trivandrum nalla mazha aanello ravile


Baki Almost Ella Areasum Nalla Climate aan

----------


## Jaisonjyothi

At perindalmanna vismaya queue...10 am anu show time enkilum padam 11 be tudangu ennu kelkunnu...Atyavashyam rush und..Screen 2 ilum extra show idum ennu

----------


## Loud speaker

Theatreilottu irangan ninnapppo Mazha..  show at 10:30

----------


## Akhil krishnan

Show Started At Cinemax 

Sent from my ZUK Z1 using Tapatalk

----------


## Antonio

Shubhakaryangalk munpe mazha ullath oru aiswaryam aanu...
Alappuzha climate mangal aanu..
No probs...

----------


## Antonio

> Show Started At Cinemax ,Oberon ,Kochi
> 
> Sent from my ZUK Z1 using Tapatalk


Bro,  u watching????

----------


## Maryadaraman

> Show Started At Cinemax ,Oberon ,Kochi
> 
> Sent from my ZUK Z1 using Tapatalk


Urappano? 11 am aanu mikka edathum..

----------


## silverscreenfan

@Don David

പയ്യന്നൂർ. ശാന്തി തീയേറ്റർ & സുമംഗലി തീയേറ്റർ. ഷോ ടൈം 10.30,1.30,4.30,7.30&10.00

2 idathum 5 shows undu ennu parayunnu.... please note

----------


## Akhil krishnan

> Bro,  u watching????


Nop.. Am Watching From Palakkad 11.30 AM Aanu Show Time..

Sent from my ZUK Z1 using Tapatalk

----------


## Antonio

> Urappano? 11 am aanu mikka edathum..


Cinemax 9am show BMSil undarunnathalle

----------


## Akhil krishnan

> Urappano? 11 am aanu mikka edathum..


Sold Out Show Aayirunu.. Start Aayi Ennu Twitteril Kandu..

Sent from my ZUK Z1 using Tapatalk

----------


## Iyyer The Great

> Cinemax 9am show BMSil undarunnathalle


Show is starting.
Ads kaanikkunnu..
Friend is watching

----------


## silverscreenfan



----------


## Loud speaker

Heavy Rain at Varkala

----------


## silverscreenfan

> Heavy Rain at Varkala


by noon clear aakumayirikkum

----------


## Antonio

8 hrs munne Review ittavane Joby chettan daivathinte kayyil samarppichu, avan post delete cheythu Kandam vazhi odi ennum kettu..

----------


## silverscreenfan

> Show is starting.
> Ads kaanikkunnu..
> Friend is watching


live updates kittumo

----------


## silverscreenfan

> 8 hrs munne Review ittavane Joby chettan daivathinte kayyil samarppichu, avan post delete cheythu Kandam vazhi odi ennum kettu..


Etho site alle.... athil mystory, samy-2 vare review vannennu kandu

----------


## AJAY

> Show is starting.
> Ads kaanikkunnu..
> Friend is watching


*ee friendiney veruthey vidanda....lokam uttunokkunnu ee vekthiyudey abhiprayathinaayi....* :King:

----------


## Antonio

> *ee friendiney veruthey vidanda....lokam uttunokkunnu ee vekthiyudey abhiprayathinaayi....*


Yup..
Nation wants to know...

----------


## silverscreenfan

calicut - apsara full

----------


## Antonio

> Etho site alle.... athil mystory, samy-2 vare review vannennu kandu


Ororo janmangal...valla thoomba Eduth kelakkan pokkoode

----------


## ACHOOTTY

> At perindalmanna vismaya queue...10 am anu show time enkilum padam 11 be tudangu ennu kelkunnu...Atyavashyam rush und..Screen 2 ilum extra show idum ennu


KC karnival morning show almost full now.

expecting a review.

----------


## Iyyer The Great

> live updates kittumo





> *ee friendiney veruthey vidanda....lokam uttunokkunnu ee vekthiyudey abhiprayathinaayi....*


 :Laughing: 

Minute by minute kittilla...oru gap kittumbo or intervalnu kittum

Show started at around 9:25 after the ads

----------


## ACHOOTTY

> @Don David
> 
> പയ്യന്നൂർ. ശാന്തി തീയേറ്റർ & സുമംഗലി തീയേറ്റർ. ഷോ ടൈം 10.30,1.30,4.30,7.30&10.00
> 
> 2 idathum 5 shows undu ennu parayunnu.... please note


santhi 5 show aanu.............morning show okke almost full aayi innale thanne.

----------


## silverscreenfan

cinemax show started

----------


## AJAY

> Minute by minute kittilla...oru gap kittumbo or intervalnu kittum
> 
> Show started at around 9:25 after the ads


*mathi...athrayum mathi.....*

----------


## ACHOOTTY

karunagappalli - carnival..........

10AM and 11 AM show almost sold out

baaki 3 showsum  almost full..............

khans ilum film undu.

----------


## silverscreenfan

@Don David

perinthalmanna vismaya - noon show extra screen idumennu as per jaisonjyothi

----------


## Iyyer The Great

Starting portions are really impressive..Will update as and when I get it..

----------


## silverscreenfan

> Starting portions are really impressive..Will update as and when I get it..


thanks athu mathi

----------


## AJAY

> Starting portions are really impressive..Will update as and when I get it..


 :Drum:  :Drum:  :Drum:

----------


## ACHOOTTY

TVM and eranakulam............kidilolkidilam booking.........

multies okke innu ella showsum full aayekkum.

padmanabha, kairali, devipriya  okke fans show full aavum.

Tsr..............inox  almost full aavunnu..............

ganam theatreil  superb booking

kairali yilum padam undu..................

Calicut..................apsara innu almost show full adichekkum.

sreeyil padam undu.............regalil good booking

kannur......thalassery, payyannur...........almost full.............

perinthalmanna, manjeri, valanchery, kottakkal, thirur, nilambur, okke superb booking.........

Pkd, pattambi .............very good booking going on...........

Kollam............kidilolkidilam booking........

Gmax, RP mall okke almost full............pranavam and partha........heavy booking.....

capithansilum film undu.

kottayam and changanassery..........uneliavable booking........almost full all shows...............

thalyolaparambu, thodupuzha, koothattukulam, aluva, kodungallur, thalikkulam, mapranam, irinjalakkuda, chalakkudi, angamali okke double......heavy.

----------


## Iyyer The Great

> thanks athu mathi


By 10:30 or 10:40 first half update kittum

----------


## Sajil K R

Abhilash 

Sent from my Lenovo A6020a40 using Tapatalk

----------


## silverscreenfan



----------


## silverscreenfan

pathanamthitta

----------


## AJAY

*pics kandittu thelicham undallo....mazha deivangal chathikkillennu thonnunnu.....*

----------


## silverscreenfan

kattanam - ganam ccomplex (Ragam)- HF

----------


## Don David

> @Don David
> 
> perinthalmanna vismaya - noon show extra screen idumennu as per jaisonjyothi


Extra screen ittu...i am at vismaya now ...ROi release illathond mangalore cancel cheythu

Sent from my vivo 1723 using Tapatalk

----------


## Jaisonjyothi

perindhalmanna visamaya screen 1 full ayi now screen 4 I'll anu ticket kodukunath...

----------


## Don David

Ella showcountum note cheythu vechittund ,will update tomorrow morningv...seems to be its crossing 600 shows

Sent from my vivo 1723 using Tapatalk

----------


## Iyyer The Great

> *pics kandittu thelicham undallo....mazha deivangal chathikkillennu thonnunnu.....*


Tvm kollam maathram cheriya mazha und..Not serious..

----------


## silverscreenfan

pathanamthitta - trinity - HF

----------


## Don David

> perindhalmanna visamaya screen 1 full ayi now screen 4 I'll anu ticket kodukunath...


Bro ,vismaya yil undoo..i am here 

Sent from my vivo 1723 using Tapatalk

----------


## AJAY

> Tvm kollam maathram cheriya mazha und..Not serious..


*morning shows and noon shows okke booking vazhi fullaya sthithikku...only effect the night shows...*

----------


## Jaisonjyothi

> Bro ,vismaya yil undoo..i am here 
> 
> Sent from my vivo 1723 using Tapatalk


ethu screenil anu?

----------


## Iyyer The Great

> *morning shows and noon shows okke booking vazhi fullaya sthithikku...only effect the night shows...*


Yes..innu orumathiri ella centres ilum mazha undenkilum full kittum..valare remote areas nokkiya mathi

----------


## ikka

At casino aluva...Most likely HF...Show @10.35..

----------


## K K R

TVM vann mazha.

----------


## ACHOOTTY

innu vaikeettu kure extra screens, shows kittiyekkum.............

----------


## AJAY

*fk kku posterum cutouts okke vekkaan pattumenkil....cinemaxil show undennu arinjittum.....oraley ticket eduthu sponsor cheythu vidanjathu kastamayi poyi.....forum kerala ennoru t shirt kodukkamayirunnu....kastamayi poyii...*

----------


## Mike

Nthay nthay.. Eneetappo late ayi...

Cinemax update poratte.. Avde ale first show..

----------


## Iyyer The Great

Gigantic opening..2 more shows added just now at vanitha complex...10 shows now  :Band:

----------


## ACHOOTTY

> TVM vann mazha.


morining show and evening multies okke.........online thanne almost full aayathinaal rekshapettu.

----------


## ACHOOTTY

> Gigantic opening..2 more shows added just now at vanitha complex...10 shows now


edapplly........polichadukkals.............ekm....  ...main multies ksheenam vanitha theerthu.......

sarikkum ekm .........multiesil cherkkendathaanu............vanitha.

----------


## Sajil K R

Kottayam

Sent from my Lenovo A6020a40 using Tapatalk

----------


## g k

Tvm

Sent from my Lenovo K8 Note using Tapatalk

----------


## silverscreenfan

@Don David - 2 more shows added at edappally vineetha (vanitha)

----------


## Akhil krishnan

Kollam Carnival RP Mall 12.20pm Show Sold Out

----------


## Akhil krishnan

JB Cinemas , Nallila 11AM Show Sold Out

----------


## Akhil krishnan

Changanassery All Shows For Today Sold Out

----------


## ACHOOTTY

MORNING SHOW OKKE innale thanne almost idathu full aanu.............

----------


## ACHOOTTY

> Changanassery All Shows For Today Sold Out


kodungallur, chalakkudi,  karunagappally, okke ithe sthithi aanu.

----------


## Akhil krishnan

> kodungallur, chalakkudi,  karunagappally, okke ithe sthithi aanu.



Expect Cheythathine Kaal Valya Opening Kittum Padathinu...

----------


## AJAY

*10 am shows start cheythittundavilley???*

----------


## Don David

Vismaya perinthalmanna 3rd screen added !!!

Sent from my vivo 1723 using Tapatalk

----------


## Darth Vader

Karunagappally Khans

----------


## BOSCO

> Vismaya perinthalmanna 3rd screen added !!!
> 
> Sent from my vivo 1723 using Tapatalk


Heavy.......

----------


## BOSCO

Going to watch 12:20 PM show at kollam RP mall

----------


## BOSCO

More than expected

----------


## Darth Vader

*Mfwai Malayinkeezhu Area Commitee is live now.
1 min ? 
Abrahaminte Santhathikal #FDFS
@SWARAM-LAYAM

*

----------


## BOSCO

Expecting more 600 shows

----------


## Sajil K R

Sent from my Lenovo A6020a40 using Tapatalk

----------


## BOSCO

Cinemax show report onnum vannille

----------


## ACHOOTTY

Tsr inox................just 2 seats remiang morining show..........sure HF

Tsr inox.............just 18 seats remaining.11 AM show...........sure HF

----------


## Darth Vader



----------


## Akhil krishnan



----------


## ACHOOTTY

kidu report koode vannal.................romanchaam. :Pray:

----------


## ACHOOTTY

> 


mazhayathum.........polichadukkals............

----------


## Akhil krishnan

Due To Heavy Rush Edappalli Vanitha Added 2 More Shows For #*AbrahaminteSanthathikal*

----------


## ACHOOTTY

Tsr - ganam -    12 noon show............booking thanne almost full...........

all 3 other shows fast filling.........

----------


## silverscreenfan

Changanassery - abbhinaya - HF

----------


## Mike

kidilam  :Band:  

Padam nannavane  :Pray:

----------


## silverscreenfan



----------


## wildprairyrose

Updates onnum vannillallo.......

----------


## Sree Tcr

show started @ thrissur - inox

----------


## Mike

chalakkudy Surabhi HF  :Band:

----------


## Iyyer The Great

Best opening of the year by miles  :Band:

----------


## Keelezi Achu

എന്തായി... എന്തായി എന്തായി...

----------


## KOBRA

E padathinokke matiri crowd anu enkil Bilal okke varumbole enthavayirikkum on

----------


## silverscreenfan

PVR

----------


## Darth Vader



----------


## wayanadan

കട്ട വെയിറ്റിംഗ്

----------


## Akhil krishnan



----------


## Akhil krishnan



----------


## Raja Sha

Fdfs missef due to leave problem..
Matiner kanan sramikkunnundu

----------


## sachin

> Best opening of the year by miles


any new updates on movie interval ayo  :Thinking:

----------


## Darth Vader

Kanhangad Carnival

----------


## Mike

Kottayam anu njettichathu

 :Band:

----------


## Mike

Kollam Partha

----------


## Mike

Chalakkudy  :Band:

----------


## Akhil krishnan

Calicut Apsara Show Started

----------


## Abin thomas

> Kottayam anu njettichathu


Athe athe kidukan rush.jana pralayam

----------


## Madhavanunni

*Abrahaminte Santhathikal-**1st Day** [Released on  June 16, 2018]*

*Total No of Shows – 578**[102 Centers + 39 extra theatres]*

*DAy 1–**578 Shows* *(**102 Centers* */141 Theatres)* *||578 SHs/D*


1.Thiruvananthapuram - Ariesplex 
Thiruvananthapuram - Sreepadmanabha
Thiruvananthapuram - Devipriya
Thiruvananthapuram - Kairali
Thiruvananthapuram - MOT[6 Shows] 
2.Ernakulam - Kavitha
Ernakulam - PVR[6 Shows] 
Ernakulam - Cinemax[4 Shows] 
Ernakulam - Q Cinemas[5 Shows] 
Ernakuam - Pan Cinemas[4 Shows]
Edapalli - Vanitha[10 Shows] 
3.Kozhikode - Apsara[5 Shows] 
Kozhikode - Sree
Kozhikode - Regal[5 Shows] 
Kozhikode - Film City[5 Shows] 
4.Kollam - Pranavam
Kollam - Partha
Kollam - Gmax[3 Shows]
Kollam - Carnival[3 Shows] 
5.Pathanamthitta - Aishwariya 
Pathanamthitta - Trinity[2 Shows]
6.Alapuzha - Kairali
7.Kottayam - Abhilash  
8.Thrissur - Kairali 
Thrissur - Ganam
Viyyour - Deepa
Thrissur - Inox[6 Shows] 
9.Palakkadu - Priya 
10.Kannur - Savitha 
11.Kaliyikkavila - SMB
12.Nedumangadu - Saraswathy
13.Kattakkada - Swaram
Kattakkada - Layam[2 Shows]
14.Pothencode - MT
15.Kadinamkulam - G Tracks 1
Karyavattom - Carnival[4 Shows]
16.Attingal - Vaisakh
17.Varkala - SR
18.Paravur - Asokh cinehouse[5 Shows]
19.Kadakkal - Sreedanya
20.Nallila - JB 1[5 Shows]
21.Oyoor - NVP 
22.Punalur - Ramraj 
23.Kottarakkara - Minerva 1
24.Anchal - Archana
25.Karunagapally - Khans 
Karunagapally - Carnival[5 Shows]     
26.Shakthikulangara - Capithans 
27.Adoor - Nadam
28.Ranni - Upasana
29.Pandalam - Trilok
30.Chengannur - C cinemas
31.Mavellikkara - Prathibha
32.Cherthala - Kairali
33.Eramallur - Sania 1[2 Shows]
Eramallur - Sania 2[MS]
Ezhupunna - Rekha[1 Show] 
34.Haripad - SN
35.Kattanam - Ragam 
Kattanam - Thanam[3 Shows]
36.Changanassery – Abhinaya[MS] 
Changanassery - Anu
37.Mundakkayam - RD
38.Pala - Universal
39.Thalayolaparambu - Carnival[3 Shows] 
Thalayolaparambu - Nice
40.Koothattukulam - V Cinema 2[4 Shows] 
41.Kattapana - Aishwariya
42.Adimali - Matha 
43.Thodupuzha – Ashirwad[4 Shows] 
Thodupuzha - Silver hills[4 Shows]
44.Rajakumari - Mar Baesil EVM 
45.Kochi – EVM 
46.Narakkal  - Majestic 
47.Paravoor - Kairali
48.Tripunithara - Central 
49.Aluva – Casino[5 Shows]
50.Muvattupuzha - Issac
Muvattupuzha - Cinepoint[2 Shows] 
Muvattupuzha - Carnival[3 Shows]   
51.Kothamangalam -Ann
52.Perumbavoor - EVM 1 
53.Angamali - Carnival[6 Shows] 
54.Chalakkudy – Surabhi
55.Amballur - Chanv sreerama 2
56.Kodungallur – Sreekaleeshwari
Kodungallur – Carnival[3 Shows]   
57.Irinjalakuda - Chembakassery 1
Irinjalakuda - J K Cinema[5 Shows]    
Mapranam - Varna[5 Shows]
58.Thalikulam - Karthika[5 Shows]
59.Kecheri - Savitha
60.Guruvayoor – Devaki cinemas
61.Kunnamkulam - Bhavana
62.Wadakkanchery – New ragam
63.Pazhayanoor - Shadow[3 Shows]
64.Shornur - Anurag 1[5 Shows]
65.Pattambi - Krishna[5 Shows]
66.Chittur - Kairali
67.Mannarkkad - Prathibha
68.Peringottukurissi - CKM
69.Puthunagaram - New
70.Kottayi - KRV
71.Kollengode - Thankaraj
72.Kozhinjampara - Raviraj 2
73.Vadakkencherry- Jayabharath Movies 
74.Tirur - Anugraha[3 Shows]
75.Manjeri - Devaki cinemax
76.Pandikkad - Appus
77.Nilambur – Fairyland
78.Perinthalmanna - Vismaya[10 Shows] 
Perinthalmanna - K C[4 Shows] 
79.Malappuram - Rachana
80.Kottakkal – Sangeetha
81.Kondotty - Kalpaka 
82.Valancherry – Popular paradise
Valancherry - Popular 2
83.Edappal - Sarada
84.Ponnani - Alankar[6 Shows]
85.Parappanangadi - Pallavi
86.Mukkam – Rose 1
87.Ramanattukara - Surabhi
88.Vadakara - Asokh
89.Koyilandi - Krishna
90.Baluserry  -Sandhya 
91.Kalpetta - Mahaveer 
92.Bathery - Aiswarya 
93.Mananthavadi - Jose 
94.Pulpally - Penta
95.Thalassery - Liberty paradise
Thalassery - Carnival[5 Shows] 
96.Koothuparambu - Baby 1[3 Shows]
97.Iritty - New India Paradise 
98.Mattanur - Sahina 
99.Thalipparamba - Aalinkeel
100.Payyanur - Shanthi 1[5 Shows]
Payannur - Sumnagali[5 Shows]
101.Kanhangad - Vinayaka Paraidse 
Kanhangad - VGM
102.Kasargod - Moviemax[5 Shows]
 Kasargod - Mehboob carnival[5 Shows] 

*Unconfirmed centres*

1.Kanjirappally 
2.Erattupetta 
3.Cherpulassery 
4.Tanur - PVS

----------


## sachin

> Kottayam anu njettichathu


ningade first thread alle padavum njettikatte  :cheers:

----------


## Mike

Harippad SN  :Band:

----------


## ChalakudikaraN

inaleye full aanu

----------


## Akhil krishnan

Surabhi Cinemas , Ramanattukara 12.30 pm show sold out

----------


## Madhavanunni

> *Abrahaminte Santhathikal-**1st Day** [Released on  June 16, 2018]*
> 
> *Total No of Shows – 578**[102 Centers + 39 extra theatres]*
> 
> *DAy 1–**578 Shows* *(**102 Centers* */141 Theatres)* *||578 SHs/D*
> 
> 
> 1.Thiruvananthapuram - Ariesplex 
> Thiruvananthapuram - Sreepadmanabha
> ...


amjad
show count cheyumbo ithil editu chythu continue cheyuu
oru vidham ellam ee listil ittitundu, extra shows add aakunnathu ithil edit chythu ittal mathi
pettenu clear aakum kanunnavarku

----------


## Mike

Yup......First One  :Band:  




> ningade first thread alle padavum njettikatte

----------


## Abin thomas

Reserve cheyth msg kanikan thanne 100+ alukalude que

----------


## Iyyer The Great

First half nannaayitund..Making kidu aanu..Promos il kandathonnum alla main plot..nalla build up aanu..nalla content and emotions und..Second half will be very important in deciding the range of the movie..

----------


## silverscreenfan



----------


## bellari

Pls note evm perumbavoor heavy rush 
Screen oru screenil koodi padam idum ennanu arijhathu

----------


## Mike

Shaji Annaaaaaa  :Band:  





> First half nannaayitund..Making kidu aanu..Promos il kandathonnum alla main plot..nalla build up aanu..nalla content and emotions und..Second half will be very important in deciding the range of the movie..

----------


## Akhil krishnan

> First half nannaayitund..Making kidu aanu..Promos il kandathonnum alla main plot..nalla build up aanu..nalla content and emotions und..Second half will be very important in deciding the range of the movie..



 :Drum:  :Drum:

----------


## Mike

Derick ruling  :Band:   :Band: 




> Pls note evm perumbavoor heavy rush 
> Screen oru screenil koodi padam idum ennanu arijhathu

----------


## silverscreenfan



----------


## Antonio

> Changanassery All Shows For Today Sold Out


Mammookka Back in action in Changanachery after Chronic bachelor, Thommanum makkalum..

----------


## silverscreenfan



----------


## Akhil krishnan

Kottayam Abhilash

----------


## ACHOOTTY

> First half nannaayitund..Making kidu aanu..Promos il kandathonnum alla main plot..nalla build up aanu..nalla content and emotions und..Second half will be very important in deciding the range of the movie..


mathi. thalkkalam ithu mathi.

cinemax report aayathinaal............pakka fans olam aayirikkilla avide.

----------


## Akhil krishnan



----------


## silverscreenfan

> Mammookka Back in action in Changanachery after Chronic bachelor, Thommanum makkalum..


ente ponnu bhai...Rajamanikyam, annan thambi, pazhassi, pokkiri okke nalla kidilan run eduthatha in changanasserry

----------


## Akhil krishnan



----------


## Akhil krishnan



----------


## sachin

> First half nannaayitund..Making kidu aanu..Promos il kandathonnum alla main plot..nalla build up aanu..nalla content and emotions und..Second half will be very important in deciding the range of the movie..


second half kidukatte nalla kidu wom koode varatte  :Pray:

----------


## Mike



----------


## Akhil krishnan

Payyanur Shanthi

----------


## arjunan

Another giga thunder opening by mega  :Celebrate005:

----------


## Akhil krishnan

Jb Cinemas Nallila,Kollam

----------


## silverscreenfan

Thalipparampu - alinkeel

----------


## bellari

Sandhosham kure kaalThinu shesham aanu ikka padathinu immathiri rush kaanunnathu theateril kayaraan vendi bayankara idiyum koovalum aanu

----------


## pnikhil007

> 130 theaters is very Good for mammokka


Ya if it was manju chechi minimum 200 was required...

Kalathu thanne choriyathe irangi podo..

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk

----------


## Darth Vader

Kodungalloor

----------


## Pakshmalakshan

deadly rain in Trivandrum...my FDFS cancelled... :Unhappy:

----------


## Darth Vader

*Sreeraj Sree*‏ @Sreerajsrn 58s58 seconds agoMore



പത്തനംതിട്ട ഐശ്വര്യ & ട്രിനിറ്റി ഹൗസ്ഫുൾ  #DerickAbraham #Megastar400 #*AbrahaminteSanthathikal* @Forumkeralam1 @VRFridayMatinee@********** @KeralaBO1 @MoviePlanet8 @MegastarAddicts @Imalan30 @MammoottyMovies @rameesrammu6

----------


## Akhil krishnan

​

----------


## twist369

Only 13 seats remaining for 11:15 am show..
Thottapuram libertyl nalla rushum und

----------


## Akhil krishnan

Kottarakara Minerva

----------


## raj3333

Mega blockbuster loading

Sent from my KIW-L22 using Tapatalk

----------


## Akhil krishnan

Kanhangad Carnival VGM

----------


## ACHOOTTY

Tvm.............single screen............

padmanabha..............devipriya and karilai............all HF

----------


## Mike

avde kodum mazhayathum  :Band: 





> Tvm.............single screen............
> 
> padmanabha..............devipriya and karilai............all HF

----------


## cinemabrantan

Thakarkkuanooo...

----------


## jumail pala

Kottakal marana mass hf

----------


## Mike



----------


## ACHOOTTY

> avde kodum mazhayathum


multies okke innale thanne almost full aanu.

----------


## Akhil krishnan

Thaliparamba Alinkeel

----------


## ACHOOTTY

Kottakkal - sangeetha - heavy returns............

----------


## Darth Vader

Kattakada Swaram-Layam

----------


## LOLan

> Thalipparampu - alinkeel


Theater il undo ?

----------


## ACHOOTTY

Kannur - savitha........booking almost full...........sure HF

----------


## Darth Vader

Alappuzha Kairali

----------


## Sajil K R

Kottayam

Sent from my Lenovo A6020a40 using Tapatalk

----------


## LOLan

> Thaliparamba Alinkeel


Terraaa masssss.....

----------


## LOLan

Thaliapramb alinkeel Houseful with heavy returns....!!  :Yahoo:   :Yahoo:

----------


## Mike



----------


## Akhil krishnan

Tirur Anugraha

----------


## silverscreenfan

> Kottayam
> 
> Sent from my Lenovo A6020a40 using Tapatalk


kottayam abhilash polannu thalluvanallo

----------


## Mike

Thirur Anugraha

----------


## Film Freak

FDFS at Anchal Archana Movie Max
Status: Housefulllll....

----------


## shameenls

> amjad
> show count cheyumbo ithil editu chythu continue cheyuu
> oru vidham ellam ee listil ittitundu, extra shows add aakunnathu ithil edit chythu ittal mathi
> pettenu clear aakum kanunnavarku


വടകര അശോക 5 ഷോ ഉണ്ടാരുന്നല്ലോ. ധാ ഇപ്പൊ നോക്കുമ്പോളും 1 pm നു ശേശം 4 ഷോ ഉണ്ട്  @Don David

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk

----------


## mujthaba

Inside theatre..  :Punk:   :Punk:

----------


## wildprairyrose

*Downriding thudangiyittund........First half shokam ennokkeparanju......Nannayal mathiyayirunnu........*

----------


## Mike

Irinjalakkuda

----------


## Mike

Sree Pathmanabha

----------


## Mike



----------


## Darth Vader

Kollam Partha

----------


## Maryadaraman

In for Derick!! Started with a kidu intro

----------


## Darth Vader

Palakad Priya

----------


## Mike



----------


## Amjad Kodungallur

> *Abrahaminte Santhathikal-**1st Day** [Released on  June 16, 2018]*
> 
> *Total No of Shows – 578**[102 Centers + 39 extra theatres]*
> 
> *DAy 1–**578 Shows* *(**102 Centers* */141 Theatres)* *||578 SHs/D*
> 
> 
> 1.Thiruvananthapuram - Ariesplex 
> Thiruvananthapuram - Sreepadmanabha
> ...


Kodungallur Sreekaleeshwary 3 Regular Show+ 2 Fans Shows Ind

----------


## Darth Vader

Kottakkal Sangeeth

----------


## Darth Vader

SN Harippad

----------


## Akhil krishnan

Haripad SN

----------


## Mike



----------


## Darth Vader

Mannarkkad Prathiba

----------


## Mike

Mannarkad Prathibha #HevayRush

----------


## vickyfire

1st half ivida Vanna report oka shariyaano? Ivida ulla poletha reports allello kelkunnath... waiting for a genuine review

----------


## ACHOOTTY

> Mannarkad Prathibha #HevayRush


assalu koora theatre aanallo............ivide oru multi vannirunnallo........ille............cinemagic entho?

----------


## Akhil krishnan

Pandalam Trilok

----------


## ACHOOTTY

> 1st half ivida Vanna report oka shariyaano? Ivida ulla poletha reports allello kelkunnath... waiting for a genuine review


kelkkunnathu viswasichaa mathi.

----------


## Madhavanunni

> Kodungallur Sreekaleeshwary 3 Regular Show+ 2 Fans Shows Ind


da
itihl edit chythu naale list ittal mathi
ninaku easy aakkan vendi list undakkiyatha

----------


## moovybuf

> 1st half ivida Vanna report oka shariyaano? Ivida ulla poletha reports allello kelkunnath... waiting for a genuine review


ഇവിടെ അതിനു വലിയ റിപ്പോർട്ട് ഒന്നും വന്നിട്ടില്ല ല്ലോ....

----------


## KeralaVarma

*​entha ketttathu*


> 1st half ivida Vanna report oka shariyaano? Ivida ulla poletha reports allello kelkunnath... waiting for a genuine review

----------


## Madhavanunni

> 1st half ivida Vanna report oka shariyaano? Ivida ulla poletha reports allello kelkunnath... waiting for a genuine review


*innale review vare vannu
appozha*

----------


## mujthaba

> ഇവിടെ അതിനു വലിയ റിപ്പോർട്ട് ഒന്നും വന്നിട്ടില്ല ല്ലോ....


Ath page nokyal alle ariyu  :Laughing:

----------


## palakkadans

Show started @ Palakkad Priya
Status : Housefull


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Darth Vader

.Kottayam

----------


## King Amal

Pooram kodi eri makkaleee..  

Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk

----------


## ACHOOTTY

EKM - kavitha............HF with returns.............onnu confirm cheythekku.

----------


## ChalakudikaraN



----------


## aashiq1

> assalu koora theatre aanallo............ivide oru multi vannirunnallo........ille............cinemagic entho?


Unfortunately ee theatre ente natilanu

----------


## shameenls

Ekm single screen ട്രാക്ക് ചെയ്യുന്നുണ്ടോ? heavy booking
Casino 11 sold out ബാക്കി 4 ഷോയും 60% above booking ഉണ്ട് 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk

----------


## Akhil krishnan

Calicut - Apsara, Sree, Regal HF1400+ Seats

----------


## Mike

oru copy paste report.... vere foruthilum oru FB group lum indu......... athanu angeru evde vanni chodichathu.. eni enganum sathyamano ennu ariyan  :Read: 

oru aswasathinu...........





> ഇവിടെ അതിനു വലിയ റിപ്പോർട്ട് ഒന്നും വന്നിട്ടില്ല ല്ലോ....

----------


## shameenls

ഞാറക്കൽ മജെസ്റ്റിക് ഹെവി ബുക്കിംഗ് 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk

----------


## King Amal

Heavy intro wid kola mass bgm..  Polich adukki..

----------


## Darth Vader

Shadow Cinemas Pazhayanoor

----------


## Manoj

Trivandrum കൈരളി ഹൗസ്ഫുൾ with extra chairs, show തുടങ്ങി

Sent from my Moto G (5) using Tapatalk

----------


## Darth Vader

Vadakkanchery Jayabharath

----------


## Mike

Karunagappally Khans.........

nilathokke ernnu kananu....

----------


## ACHOOTTY

Ponnani - alankar.........6 shows today.......

next shows time........12.30, 3, 5.30, 8 and 10.30 pm

----------


## King Amal

Plz note dis@Don David



> Ponnani - alankar.........6 shows today.......
> 
> next shows time........12.30, 3, 5.30, 8 and 10.30 pm

----------


## ACHOOTTY

> Trivandrum കൈരളി ഹൗസ്ഫുൾ with extra chairs, show തുടങ്ങി
> 
> Sent from my Moto G (5) using Tapatalk


motham full...........fullodu full.

clt, kollam, ekm, tvm, pkd, kannur, kottayam........ellam full.

----------


## Mike

Universal theatre pala H/F
Abrahaminte Santhathikal

----------


## MANNADIAR

Cinemax show kazhiyarayikanille??? Praying

----------


## ACHOOTTY

> ഞാറക്കൽ മജെസ്റ്റിക് ഹെവി ബുക്കിംഗ് 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


njarakkal aanu ettavum weak area normally.  avidem pick aayi.

----------


## AJAY

> oru copy paste report.... vere foruthilum oru FB group lum indu......... athanu angeru evde vanni chodichathu.. eni enganum sathyamano ennu ariyan 
> 
> oru aswasathinu...........


*athraye ullo????*

----------


## shameenls

Q സിനിമാസ് നശിപ്പിക്കും ബുക്ക് ചെയ്യാൻ ഒക്കുന്നില്ലല്ലോ bms എപ്പോളും fail

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk

----------


## shameenls

ബ്രോ എന്തായി?


> Calicut - Apsara, Sree, Regal HF1400+ Seats


Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk

----------


## Darth Vader

*Abrahaminte Santhathikal*

1 min ? 







_Vadakkanchery jayabharath 
#AbrahaminteSanthathikal_

_


_

----------


## Mike

njan nokiyittu athu mathre kandillu.......

same report.. same words..... 

koodathe moopar thanne parayanindu.... njan paranjittu ticket edtha mathi nnu.......  :Roll: 




> *athraye ullo????*

----------


## Darth Vader

Valanchery Popular Paradise

----------


## Mike

EKM Kavitha ����✌������Housefull with heavy returns

ACHOOTTY

----------


## loudspeaker

*kidu report............................................  ................
*

----------


## ACHOOTTY

> EKM Kavitha ����✌������Housefull with heavy returns
> 
> ACHOOTTY


Apsara, kavitha, Abhilash, priya ithokke full aavunnathu padathinte initial range vykthamakkum.

----------


## AJAY

*ee thirakkokke kaanichu major channels illellam news kodukkan pattiyirunnenkil nannayirunnu.......mfwai members pls take care...*

----------


## Darth Vader

Balushery Sandhya

----------


## AJAY

> *kidu report............................................  ................
> *


 :Yo:  :Yo:  :Yo:

----------


## raj3333

Kazhinjo

Sent from my KIW-L22 using Tapatalk

----------


## raj3333

Intervel akunnu

Sent from my KIW-L22 using Tapatalk

----------


## josemon17

Excellent report  :Band:

----------


## Mike

ithu vare engane 





> Intervel akunnu
> 
> Sent from my KIW-L22 using Tapatalk

----------


## Mike

Urapikkatte  :Band:  





> Excellent report

----------


## Darth Vader

Parappanangaadi

----------


## Antonio

Expecting 90% n above occupancy allover Kerala total in day 1...

----------


## AJAY

> njan nokiyittu athu mathre kandillu.......
> 
> same report.. same words..... 
> 
> koodathe moopar thanne parayanindu.... njan paranjittu ticket edtha mathi nnu.......


*poyi pani nokkaan para....* :Killyou:

----------


## josemon17

> Urapikkatte


*150%.....!*

----------


## Antonio

Ekm Kavitha
Clt Apsara
Ktym Abhilash
Chry Abhinaya 
Biggies vere ethokke full adichu??

----------


## Sree Tcr

Interval...Average 1st Half...Intro scene kidu

----------


## arjunan

Small centers evening shows booking pettenu kuthichu kayarunnu. Nalla reports aayondu aano???? Padam engane undu....aaru onnum mindunillallo.... :Cheerleader:

----------


## Mike



----------


## AJAY

> Excellent report


 :Band:  :Band:  :Band:

----------


## Iyyer The Great

Second half sambhavam kidukki ennu paranju..End portions and climax vere level..cinemax il anyaaya response aanennu

----------


## josemon17

:Drum:  :Drum:

----------


## Iyyer The Great

Pottatte bellari bombukal  :Band:

----------


## AJAY

> *150%.....!*


 :Band:  :Band:  :Band:  :Band:  :Band:

----------


## Darth Vader



----------


## Mike

Polichadukkiyaaaaaaa

 :Band:   :Band:  





> Secons half sambhavam kidukki ennu paranju..End portions and climax vere level..cinemax il anyaaya response aanennu

----------


## arjunan

> Second half sambhavam kidukki ennu paranju..End portions and climax vere level..cinemax il anyaaya response aanennu


Iyereeeeeeeeeeee...............

----------


## Antonio

> *innale review vare vannu
> appozha*





> ഇവിടെ അതിനു വലിയ റിപ്പോർട്ട് ഒന്നും വന്നിട്ടില്ല ല്ലോ....


Pinnallaaa
Release nu 8hrs munne itta review onnu venoo??
Illel innu ravile 9 manikku erangiyathum und...venel edukkam

----------


## AJAY

> Pottatte bellari bombukal


*iyyerey friend enthu paranju........??????his comments appidiye quottu....*

----------


## MANNADIAR

Iyyer bhai, pulli neutral aano??? Arude fananu

----------


## The wrong one

Mukkam Rose 350 seats  Morning Show HF
Matinee sure HF

Sent from my SM-T231 using Tapatalk

----------


## The wrong one

Pottatte Bellari Bombukal Tappatappaan

Sent from my SM-T231 using Tapatalk

----------


## Antonio

> 


Ithu etho Kairali sree pole undallo??
Evideya bro?

----------


## Iyyer The Great

> Iyyer bhai, pulli neutral aano??? Arude fananu


Ikka fan aanu..Review can be trusted..Detailed udane varum

----------


## AJAY

> Second half sambhavam kidukki ennu paranju..End portions and climax vere level..cinemax il anyaaya response aanennu


 :Band:  :Band:

----------


## Darth Vader

> Ithu etho Kairali sree pole undallo??
> Evideya bro?



Karunagappally Khans

----------


## KOBRA

Kidu report

----------


## ACHOOTTY

> Second half sambhavam kidukki ennu paranju..End portions and climax vere level..cinemax il anyaaya response aanennu


athanu vendathu.........climax and last portion kanumol positive vibe.

ee opening mothalakkanam makkale........................

----------


## silverscreenfan

> Interval...Average 1st Half...Intro scene kidu


othiri budhimuttiyo...ee report idan vendi id undakkiyappol .... njangal ivide long term trusted membersinte report mathrame viswasikku...

----------


## Mike

intro kidukkiyal thanne pilleru ennu thane repeat watch kerum

----------


## Iyyer The Great

By around 1 pm ivde ulla membersinte reviews and updates koottathode varum...ellayidathum angane aanu timing.. :Yahoo:

----------


## raj3333

Intervel kidu

Sent from my KIW-L22 using Tapatalk

----------


## arjunan

Thodpuzha ashirwad bigger screen 11 am show 95,% above... Thodpuzha silver screen bigger scree.12 pm show. 1 more row remaining..both theater together more than 630 tickets sold...giga thunder

----------


## adinish

My friend watching at PvR.. he told up to interval it?s very good

----------


## The wrong one

PVR  LULU1:00PM Show Sold out
PVR LULU GOLD 7:30 show sold out

Sent from my SM-T231 using Tapatalk

----------


## ikka

First half over...High on substance...Low on style... Unpredictable...Seems will not have suspense...I am not sure which direction it will go..

----------


## The wrong one

Single screens booribaghavum above 90% HF status aanallo

Sent from my SM-T231 using Tapatalk

----------


## Mike

Vadakkanchery jayabharath heavy crowd

----------


## Darth Vader

Vadakkanchery Jayabharath

----------


## Mike



----------


## The wrong one

Ithaan vendath predictable avaruth..from reports climax an padathinte soul...so nannavum urapp....climax kidukkiyal mathi..


> First half over...High on substance...Low on style... Unpredictable...Seems will not have suspense...I am not sure which direction it will go..


Sent from my SM-T231 using Tapatalk

----------


## Darth Vader

Kattakada Swar Layam 

Both Screens Full

----------


## wayanadan

മഴ കുറഞ്ഞു  :Band:

----------


## shameenls

ആലുവ കാസിനോ ഒന്നും ട്രാക്ക് ചെയ്യേണ്ട. എല്ലാ ഷോസും hf sure ആണ്. മോർണിംഗ് show hf ആയിരുന്നു 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk

----------


## The wrong one

Ivadeyonnum innum innalayum mazhaye peythittilla


> മഴ കുറഞ്ഞു


Sent from my SM-T231 using Tapatalk

----------


## Darth Vader

Paandikkad Illam Cinemas

----------


## wayanadan

മാനന്തവാടി ജോസിൽ മാത്രമായതുകൊണ്ട് പണിയായി

----------


## ACHOOTTY

പോക്കിരിരാജക്ക് ശേഷം ഇത് ആദ്യമായി ഇക്ക പടത്തിന് വരിയിൽ നിന്നിട്ട് ടിക്കറ്റ് കിട്ടിയില്ല... 
Abraham Housefull @ Thrissur Kairali

----------


## AJAY

> Kattakada Swar Layam 
> 
> Both Screens Full


*pilleru mazha nananju oru paruvam ayallooo???? t shirt kidilllaammmmm.....*

----------


## ACHOOTTY

> മാനന്തവാടി ജോസിൽ മാത്രമായതുകൊണ്ട് പണിയായി


ithu vare otta HF report kittatha keralathile eka sthalam wayanad.   aa thuppana smilie evide?

----------


## ACHOOTTY

Numma innale paranjille...........last 30 minutes padam kidukkum ennu................athaanu that.

----------


## Darth Vader

PTA Aishwarya

----------


## Rajamaanikyam

So oru bumper blockbuster hit akumallo Abraham.... Ikkayude performance engane... Advt pole mahanadanam aano?

----------


## ACHOOTTY

ini inum HF illatha show kuravu aayirikkum............... :Drum:

----------


## Darth Vader

Thalashery

----------


## Darth Vader

Aluva CASINO

----------


## Maryadaraman

1st half over.. started with a murder investigation..suddenly the track changed to family sentiments.. motham confusion.. so cannot rate the first half correctly.. eagerly awaiting for the second half!! Ramaleela pole entho suspense undakan Chance undu!

----------


## shameenls

പത്തനംതിട്ട സിറ്റി ബുക്കിംഗ് തന്നെ ഹെവി 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk

----------


## wayanadan

> ithu vare otta HF report kittatha keralathile eka sthalam wayanad.   aa thuppana smilie evide?


രാവിലെത്തെ ഷോക്കാളു പോവില്ല


ഞാൻ പോകണമെന്ന് വിചാരിച്ചതാ പക്ഷേ സമയം വൈകി

----------


## shameenls

> 1st half over.. started with a murder investigation..suddenly the track changed to family sentiments.. motham confusion.. so cannot rate the first half correctly.. eagerly awaiting for the second half!!


നന്നായി എടുത്തിട്ടില്ലേ?,മോശം എന്ന് പറയാൻ പറ്റില്ലല്ലോ അല്ലേ? story ഒരു പിടിയും തന്നിട്ടില്ല എന്നല്ലേ ഉദ്ദേശിച്ചത് 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk

----------


## The wrong one

Athentha wayanad 12 manikkano neram velukkar


> രാവിലെത്തെ ഷോക്കാളു പോവില്ല
> 
> 
> ഞാൻ പോകണമെന്ന് വിചാരിച്ചതാ പക്ഷേ സമയം വൈകി


Sent from my SM-T231 using Tapatalk

----------


## ACHOOTTY

> രാവിലെത്തെ ഷോക്കാളു പോവില്ല
> 
> 
> ഞാൻ പോകണമെന്ന് വിചാരിച്ചതാ പക്ഷേ സമയം വൈകി


show okke avide  nadanno aavo?

----------


## Keelezi Achu

First half inu shesham padam kaanunnavar oru updates um tharunillallo. 
Engaging aayathu kondaano

----------


## The wrong one

Athu thanneyan udheshichath...First Half kandavarokke thanee second halfin eagerly waiting aan


> നന്നായി എടുത്തിട്ടില്ലേ?,മോശം എന്ന് പറയാൻ പറ്റില്ലല്ലോ അല്ലേ? story ഒരു പിടിയും തന്നിട്ടില്ല എന്നല്ലേ ഉദ്ദേശിച്ചത് 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


Sent from my SM-T231 using Tapatalk

----------


## Antonio

> 1st half over.. started with a murder investigation..suddenly the track changed to family sentiments.. motham confusion.. so cannot rate the first half correctly.. eagerly awaiting for the second half!! Ramaleela pole entho suspense undakan Chance undu!


Ramaleela pole oru superhit um aakatte..
By the way, rasamulla confusion Alle??
Allathe, confused making allalo

----------


## Kasrottaran

1st half over..oru 2-3 tracks kanichu..onnum manassilavanilla..aake oru confusion..eth direction l pokum nn oru pidi illa..overall just average so far

Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk

----------


## ACHOOTTY

> First half inu shesham padam kaanunnavar oru updates um tharunillallo. 
> Engaging aayathu kondaano


thriller movie alle..........twist, suspense okke climax il alle reveal avoooo.

----------


## K K R

*Anusree Nath*

13 mins ? 








_മമ്മൂട്ടി യുടെ date കിട്ടിയപ്പോ സംവിധായകന് തോന്നി കാണും എന്തിനാ ഒരു കഥയിൽ ഒതുക്കുന്നത് മനസിൽ ഉള്ള കഥയിൽ എല്ലാം മമ്മൂട്ടി യെ അങ്ങു അവതരിപ്പിച്ചേക്കാം എന്നു.. ഓരോ അര മണിക്കൂറിലും പുതിയ കഥ.. എന്നിട്ട് അവസാനം പൊതുജനം കഴുത ആണ് എന്ന രീതിയിൽ ഉള്ള എന്ഡിങ് ഉം.. Torture .. 😨_

----------


## Maryadaraman

> Ramaleela pole oru superhit um aakatte..
> By the way, rasamulla confusion Alle??
> Allathe, confused making allalo


Aanu but predictable aano ennu oru samshayam.. second half murders kanumbol

----------


## ACHOOTTY

> 1st half over..oru 2-3 tracks kanichu..onnum manassilavanilla..aake oru confusion..eth direction l pokum nn oru pidi illa..overall just average so far
> 
> Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


ellam sari aavum........padam theerumbol.

----------


## ACHOOTTY

> Aanu but predictable aano ennu oru samshayam.. second half murders kanumbol


athokke sari aavum rametta........ingalu kanu........ennittu oru kidukkachi review idu......ella confusionum theernnu ennu paranjittu.

----------


## Darth Vader



----------


## loudspeaker

*boys n girls 
if u c a negative post , plz dont give replay to that post , if every one goes to replay full page u can c only that negativeeee................plz use ur common sense*

----------


## Mike

#AbrahaminteSanthathikal 1st Half - Fine 1st half with a non linear way of story telling.Its Mammootty-The Mega Actor rather than Megastar in 1st half.Great Making.Emotions well crafted.Interval Punch Banged

----------


## udaips

> *Anusree Nath*
> 
> 13 mins ? 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Athinu evideyenkilum padam theernno???.. ithokke chumma adichirakkunnathavum

----------


## K K R

> Athinu evideyenkilum padam theernno???.. ithokke chumma adichirakkunnathavum


Cinemaxil theernnallo... Iyyer The Great also report ittirnnallo

----------


## Sree Tcr

Second Half Good Going...

----------


## Darth Vader

*anandxp*‏ @anandxp 57s58 seconds agoMore



#*AbrahaminteSanthathikal* at Calicut Apsara. Housefull show.  Emotional first half. Haneef Adeni focussing on subject rather than Mammookkas style which is an improvement from his side.

----------


## Darth Vader

Ganam Cinemas
House Full

----------


## K K R

Twitter review.

#AbrahaminteSanthathikal First half :


Shaji padoor is a promising talent, the action at the opening & the style of some scenes states so. Mahesh Narayanan's editing fits the mood making things complicated, the emotional melody by Gopi Sunder was superb. Good first half.

----------


## AJAY

*chori kumaranmaran irangi thudangiii.........* :Drum:  :Band:

----------


## Antonio

> *Anusree Nath*
> 
> 13 mins ? 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ethaa ee panditha????
Film critic aano???

----------


## ACHOOTTY

Tcr - ganam - HF

----------


## Malik

> Ethaa ee panditha????
> Film critic aano???


CPC buji aanu

----------


## ACHOOTTY

> Ganam Cinemas
> House Full


Tcr um polichadukki.................kairali - 700 seater..........inox - 10 and 11 show and  now ganam HF.............nearly 1500 viewrs.........

----------


## BangaloreaN

9:30 start cheytha CineMax showyude report vanille?

----------


## ACHOOTTY

> #AbrahaminteSanthathikal 1st Half - Fine 1st half with a non linear way of story telling.Its Mammootty-The Mega Actor rather than Megastar in 1st half.Great Making.Emotions well crafted.Interval Punch Banged


alla pinne................

----------


## ACHOOTTY

> 9:30 start cheytha CineMax showyude report vanille?


vannallo.........

good last 30 minutes...............climax very good.

Second half sambhavam kidukki ennu paranju..End portions and climax vere level..cinemax il anyaaya response aanennu

----------


## Darth Vader

TVM Aries

----------


## Antonio

> CPC buji aanu


Ohhhh
Ettom nalla review itta film ethaa ithinu munpe??

----------


## The wrong one

Climax an nannayi vanneekunnath padathil..👌👌👌

Sent from my SM-T231 using Tapatalk

----------


## vickyfire

Aah SL, Parole first day pole ithinum ivida 1st day nalla reports aanallo....SL n Parole pole aakathirikkatte............ :Drum:  :Drum:

----------


## Madhavanunni

> Ekm Kavitha
> Clt Apsara
> Ktym Abhilash
> Chry Abhinaya 
> Biggies vere ethokke full adichu??


palakkad PRiya

----------


## ACHOOTTY

> Climax an nannayi vanneekunnath padathil..
> 
> Sent from my SM-T231 using Tapatalk


athu thanne aanu ethu padathintem ettavum valiya positive.............

----------


## thumbikuttan

> CPC buji aanu


malaraanu....

----------


## thumbikuttan

> Ekm Kavitha
> Clt Apsara
> Ktym Abhilash
> Chry Abhinaya 
> Biggies vere ethokke full adichu??


 :Band:  :Band:  :Band:

----------


## Darth Vader

TVM KAIRALI

----------


## The wrong one

> athu thanne aanu ethu padathintem ettavum valiya positive.............


Yup..TGFil climx total expectation thazhe ayirunnu..ithil climax above expectations ann so padam kidukkum

Sent from my SM-T231 using Tapatalk

----------


## Antonio

Aaa madam bhayankara mosham reviews aanu ittekkannath..right from first 20mins, she posted negative comments.... Thazhe TGF lum moshamanoo ennokke Kure bros note ques..enthaa kadaha..

Okk.wait cheyyamm

----------


## Kannadi

> First half over...High on substance...Low on style... Unpredictable...Seems will not have suspense...I am not sure which direction it will go..


Athaanu shaji padoor

Sent from my SM-G610F using Tapatalk

----------


## The wrong one

#AbrahaminteSanthathikal :

Interval Update : Story Unfolds With The Investigation By @mammukka Which Gets On To Another Track On The Half Way & Leaves Audience To Expect More Thrills From The Second Half 👏
 @mammukka Intro Scene & BGM 👍

Verdict Depends On Second Half ✌️ https://t.co/zPzZWV1DTN

Sent from my SM-T231 using Tapatalk

----------


## Mike

Last 30 mnts completely  unexpected anennu reviews varanindu..

So climax nannay vanitundennu. 


> Yup..TGFil climx total expectation thazhe ayirunnu..ithil climax above expectations ann so padam kidukkum
> 
> Sent from my SM-T231 using Tapatalk

----------


## The wrong one

Climax mathi padathe kurichulla abhiprayam thanne maattan


> Last 30 mnts completely unique expected anennu reviews varanindu..
> 
> So climax nannay vanitundennu.


Sent from my SM-T231 using Tapatalk

----------


## mujthaba

Interval .. kidukkan padam.. some kidu oneliners.. mammukka stellar stellar perfo aftr a long time .. emotionally connected  :Yeye:

----------


## AJAY

> Aaa madam bhayankara mosham reviews aanu ittekkannath..right from first 20mins, she posted negative comments.... Thazhe TGF lum moshamanoo ennokke Kure bros note ques..enthaa kadaha..
> 
> Okk.wait cheyyamm


*eeswara avarkkinnu vaikittu angaleya bhasha kondu ponkala kittumallo ennalojikkumbozhaanu......*

----------


## Akhil krishnan

#AbrahaminteSanthathikal 

Ok first half... slow paced thriller
Stylish intro of mammukka 🔥
Top Notch Cinematography by Alby.. Superb background score from Gopi sundar...
verdict Depends on 2nd Half..

Sent from my ZUK Z1 using Tapatalk

----------


## Madhavanunni

> Aah *SL, Parole first day pole ithinum ivida 1st day nalla reports aanallo*....SL n Parole pole aakathirikkatte............


*etha rajyam*

----------


## ACHOOTTY

HF shows every where...........

ekm - kavitha
clt - apsara
kottayam - abhilash
tvm - padmanabha, devipriya, kairali
tcr - kairali and ganam
pkd - priya
kannur - savitha
kollam - partha
changanassery - abhinaya and anu
pala - universal
kottarakkara - minerva
chalakkdi - surabhi
kodungallur - kaleeswary
pazhayannur - shadows
aluva - casino
perumbavoor - evm
thodupuzha - aishwarya
pathanamthitta - trinity
panthalam - trilok
nallila - JB movies
harippad - sn
perinthalmanna - KC
valanchery - popular
kottakkal - sangeeth
tirur - anugraha
nilambur - fairyland
manjeri - devaki
payyannur - shanthi
thaliparambu- alieenkal
balussery - sandhya
ramanattukara - surabhi
vadakara - ashok
ponnani - alankar
mukkam - rose

----------


## Mike

TGF um first half ആ ഒരു pattern ആയിരുന്നല്ലോ..

So all depends on last portions...




> #AbrahaminteSanthathikal 
> 
> Ok first half... slow paced thriller
> Stylish intro of mammukka 🔥
> Top Notch Cinematography by Alby.. Superb background score from Gopi sundar...
> verdict Depends on 2nd Half..
> 
> Sent from my ZUK Z1 using Tapatalk

----------


## Dasettan

1st half kollam..story engotta pokanee ennu pidi kittanilla..

Sent from my SM-G615F using Tapatalk

----------


## The wrong one

INTRO+BGM On Fire💥💥💥

Sent from my SM-T231 using Tapatalk

----------


## Akhil krishnan

> TGF um first half ആ ഒരു pattern ആയിരുന്നല്ലോ..
> 
> So all depends on last portions...


normal auidence nu kurach confusions undavu..they will not be able to connect it..second half promises something big...making okke top notch aanu..gopi annan bgm okke polichu..emotional story aanu..

Sent from my ZUK Z1 using Tapatalk

----------


## ACHOOTTY

> #AbrahaminteSanthathikal 
> 
> Ok first half... slow paced thriller
> Stylish intro of mammukka 
> Top Notch Cinematography by Alby.. Superb background score from Gopi sundar...
> verdict Depends on 2nd Half..
> 
> Sent from my ZUK Z1 using Tapatalk


thanks.........akhil.....

----------


## Sree Tcr

Padam kazhinju..Abv Avg for me...climax scene kollam

----------


## ACHOOTTY

> normal auidence nu kurach confusions undavu..they will not be able to connect it..second half promises something big...making okke top notch aanu..gopi annan bgm okke polichu..emotional story aanu..
> 
> Sent from my ZUK Z1 using Tapatalk


above tgf aano first half.........or different makig.

----------


## ACHOOTTY

> Padam kazhinju..Abv Avg for me...climax scene kollam


thanks.............

----------


## Sidharthan

> Padam kazhinju..Abv Avg for me...climax scene kollam


Emotional thriller ano?

Sent from my Lenovo A7020a48 using Tapatalk

----------


## Akhil krishnan

> above tgf aano first half.........or different makig.


similar to tgf...different making and story telling...2nd half kidukkum ennu prateekshikunu..

Sent from my ZUK Z1 using Tapatalk

----------


## moovybuf

unanimous opinion illa ennurappaayi.... nalla initial kittum.. will die down most probably after initial....

----------


## thumbikuttan

> Emotional thriller ano?
> 
> Sent from my Lenovo A7020a48 using Tapatalk


aa genreil ipo thalkalam oru industry hit undallo... so ithu athaavan vazhi illa

----------


## ACHOOTTY

> unanimous opinion illa ennurappaayi.... nalla initial kittum.. will die down most probably after initial....


thathwika avalokanam namukku 3/4 day kazhinju aavaam.

----------


## Iyyer The Great

Times of India review- 4/5


https://m.timesofindia.com/entertain...w/64611806.cms

Big thumbs up

----------


## ACHOOTTY

> aa genreil ipo thalkalam oru industry hit undallo... so ithu athaavan vazhi illa


emotion okke climaxil vaari vithariya orennam alle...........hmmmm

----------


## ACHOOTTY

> Times of India review- 4/5
> 
> 
> https://m.timesofindia.com/entertain...w/64611806.cms
> 
> Big thumbs up


entammo..........kidu...........ithu pratheekshichilla.

----------


## AJAY

> thathwika avalokanam namukku 3/4 day kazhinju aavaam.


 :Ayyo:  :Ayyo: ......*athey*

----------


## moovybuf

> thathwika avalokanam namukku 3/4 day kazhinju aavaam.


 :Vandivittu: .... ellaam shariyaavum....

----------


## mujthaba

Waiting for second half  :Yeye:

----------


## AJAY

> Times of India review- 4/5
> 
> 
> https://m.timesofindia.com/entertain...w/64611806.cms
> 
> Big thumbs up


*polichuuuuuuuuu* :Band:  :Band:

----------


## Manoj

കിടിലം first half, ethra നാളായി ഇത് പോലൊരു ഇക്ക പടം കണ്ടിട്ട്. Tgf num മേലെ ആണ് പടം

Sent from my Moto G (5) using Tapatalk

----------


## moovybuf

> Times of India review- 4/5
> 
> 
> https://m.timesofindia.com/entertain...w/64611806.cms
> 
> Big thumbs up


ഇത് ഉള്ളതാവാനേ... അമാനുഷികം കുറവാണ് എന്നത് തന്നെ വലിയ ആശ്വാസം.

----------


## ikka

ഇപ്പോഴും എപ്പോഴും സ്തുതിയായിരിക്കട്ടെ...

----------


## Sidharthan

Update from my senior in clg
Lal fan ane
Avg 1st half + good 2nd half and nice climax..vere etho Padam aayi samyam unde..bt good detailing in 2nd half enne..
He liked more than TGF..
going for matinee @ Pala universal

Sent from my Lenovo A7020a48 using Tapatalk

----------


## ACHOOTTY

> കിടിലം first half, ethra നാളായി ഇത് പോലൊരു ഇക്ക പടം കണ്ടിട്ട്. Tgf num മേലെ ആണ് പടം
> 
> Sent from my Moto G (5) using Tapatalk


manoj bhai........sadharankkarante.......sabdham.

----------


## moovybuf

> Waiting for second half


നിങ്ങളൊക്കെ പോസിറ്റീവ് റിവ്യൂ ഇട്ടിട്ടു കുറച്ച കാലം ആയെന്നു തോന്നുന്നു.... സന്തോഷം ആയല്ലേ...

----------


## Manoj

ഒരു മമ്മൂക്ക പടത്തിൽ ഇത്രയും content ulla 1St half kandittu വർഷങ്ങളായി

Sent from my Moto G (5) using Tapatalk

----------


## mujthaba

Ipravashyam negative onum adikendi varilla .. nalla product avan ella chance um und ..

----------


## Darth Vader

Edappal Sarada

----------


## mujthaba

> ഒരു മമ്മൂക്ക പടത്തിൽ ഇത്രയും content ulla 1St half kandittu വർഷങ്ങളായി
> 
> Sent from my Moto G (5) using Tapatalk


Yes nalla content .. nothing unwanted

----------


## ikka

Kollam hoi hoi

----------


## moovybuf

> Update from my senior in clg
> Lal fan ane
> Avg 1st half + good 2nd half and nice climax..vere etho Padam aayi samyam unde..bt good detailing in 2nd half enne..
> He liked more than TGF..
> going for matinee @ Pala universal
> 
> Sent from my Lenovo A7020a48 using Tapatalk


great... good sign.. ningalkkum padam ishtapedatte...

----------


## bilal john

> Update from my senior in clg
> Lal fan ane
> Avg 1st half + good 2nd half and nice climax..vere etho Padam aayi samyam unde..bt good detailing in 2nd half enne..
> He liked more than TGF..
> going for matinee @ Pala universal
> 
> Sent from my Lenovo A7020a48 using Tapatalk


Thanx.waiting for your review

----------


## Sidharthan

> great... good sign.. ningalkkum padam ishtapedatte...


Poyi varaam..ivde oke ravle thotte Vann mazha and idi ane..crntum ilaa

Sent from my Lenovo A7020a48 using Tapatalk

----------


## Madhavanunni

*pathanamthitta, chalakuddy twitters first day collection idumo aavo*

----------


## Mike

Well.. That's enough to bring the happiness in me.. Better than TGF

Time to drum ...  :Band: 




> Update from my senior in clg
> Lal fan ane
> Avg 1st half + good 2nd half and nice climax..vere etho Padam aayi samyam unde..bt good detailing in 2nd half enne..
> He liked more than TGF..
> going for matinee @ Pala universal
> 
> Sent from my Lenovo A7020a48 using Tapatalk

----------


## arjunan

> Yes nalla content .. nothing unwanted


Content ulla mammoty commercial movie. Ithu kettitu kollangal Kure aayi...
Ini content kooduthal aayi Enna paraathi undaakthe irunnal mathi.... :Cheerleader:

----------


## emirates

Getting good response 
Especially more than tgf
That's good sign

Sent from my X9009 using Tapatalk

----------


## Darth Vader



----------


## Mike

ഒരു ആന്റി വല്ലാതെ കഷ്ടപ്പെടുന്നു CPC il..

----------


## ACHOOTTY

fans armadhikkunnnu...........last portions...........something.....big is loading..........

repeat watch chance undu........fans

----------


## Oruvan1

Padam koluthiiiii..... 
 :Band:   :Band:   :Band:

----------


## moovybuf

> ഒരു ആന്റി വല്ലാതെ കഷ്ടപ്പെടുന്നു CPC il..


ആന്റി തന്നെ ആണോ  :Laughing: ...
മമ്മൂട്ടിക്ക് എതിരെ നല്ല രീതിയിൽ പ്രവർത്തിക്കുന്നില്ല എന്ന് പറയുന്നവർ കാണട്ടെ

----------


## emirates

Fk tweeting 
Megastar is back 😊😊😊😊

Sent from my X9009 using Tapatalk

----------


## Darth Vader

Last 20 minutes heavy enn..friend updta e :Band:

----------


## mukkuvan

:Clap:  :Clap:  :Clap:  :Clap: 




> Update from my senior in clg
> Lal fan ane
> Avg 1st half + good 2nd half and nice climax..vere etho Padam aayi samyam unde..bt good detailing in 2nd half enne..
> He liked more than TGF..
> going for matinee @ Pala universal
> 
> Sent from my Lenovo A7020a48 using Tapatalk

----------


## ballu

Reviews onnum vannille? 
Planning to watch it today....

----------


## Mike

ഒരു young aunt..

Fake വല്ലതും ആവും.. 


> ആന്റി തന്നെ ആണോ ...
> മമ്മൂട്ടിക്ക് എതിരെ നല്ല രീതിയിൽ പ്രവർത്തിക്കുന്നില്ല എന്ന് പറയുന്നവർ കാണട്ടെ

----------


## Kasrottaran

Kazhinju..ivide palarum paranja pole last 30 mints aanu padathinte jeevan. Overall only a decent outing for me. Can see why August Cinemas picked TGF script over this.

Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk

----------


## jumail pala

Kandu better than tgf. Last 20 minute verey leaval boxoffice above tgf varum

----------


## Kasrottaran

Not that TGF is better, but it was a safer option. Result will depend on how much impact the last 30 mins will make among the crowd. Ivide last claps aayirunnu


> Kazhinju..ivide palarum paranja pole last 30 mints aanu padathinte jeevan. Overall only a decent outing for me. Can see why August Cinemas picked TGF script over this.
> 
> Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk

----------


## Rajamaanikyam

> Update from my senior in clg
> Lal fan ane
> Avg 1st half + good 2nd half and nice climax..vere etho Padam aayi samyam unde..bt good detailing in 2nd half enne..
> He liked more than TGF..
> going for matinee @ Pala universal
> 
> Sent from my Lenovo A7020a48 using Tapatalk


Thanks Sidhu bhai... True movie fan...

----------


## ACHOOTTY

last 30 minutes........fansinu padam vere level aanu.....

so repeat warch sure aanu..............1 week armadham thanne.

----------


## Mike

Good reports all over  :Band:

----------


## Darth Vader

*Al Fahadh*7 mins







അബ്രഹാമിന്റെ സന്തതികൾ !
കസബക്കും മാസ്റ്റർപീസിനും ശേഷം ഒരു മമ്മൂട്ടി സിനിമ ആദ്യ ദിവസം കാണുന്നത് കൊണ്ട് തന്നെ പ്രതീക്ഷ കുറവായിരുന്നു എന്ന് തന്നെ പറയാം .
ആദ്യ പകുതി കുടുബ ബന്ധങ്ങൾക്കും ക്ലിഷേ serial കില്ലറുടെയും പിറകെ പോകുന്നത് കണ്ടപ്പോൾ വീണ്ടും നിരാശപ്പെടേണ്ടി വരും എന്ന് തോന്നി ,ഇത് വരെ കണ്ട് പോന്ന ത്രില്ലർ സിനിമകളുടെ മറ്റൊരു version പ്രതീക്ഷിച്ചു നിൽക്കുമ്പോൾ രണ്ടാം പകുതി fast pace ആയി തന്നെ കടന്ന് വന്നു ,ക്ലൈമാക്സ് ഉൾപ്പെടെ രണ്ടാം പകുതി അതിഗംഭീരം ആയി തോന്നി
എടുത്ത് പറയാൻ ഉള്ളത് direction തന്നെയാണ് ,making ന്റെ കാര്യത്തിൽ ഷാജി പാടൂർ ഒരു വിട്ട് വീഴ്ചക്കും തയ്യാറായിട്ടില്ല ,നല്ല ഭാവിയുള്ള സംവിധായകനാണ്
മമ്മൂട്ടി screen presence പറയാതെ വയ്യ ,anson പോളും അദ്ദേഹത്തിന്റെ ഒപ്പം കട്ടക്ക് നിന്നു
◼ഗോപി സുന്ദർ BGM ഇട്ട് വെറുപ്പിച്ചിട്ടില്ല
അമിത പ്രതീക്ഷകളുടെ ഭാരമില്ലാതെ പോയാൽ ഒരിക്കലും നിരാശപ്പെടേണ്ടി വരില്ല
verdict : Very Good

----------


## ACHOOTTY

armadhicho........pillere.......................ee week motham angu ezhuthi edukku.........

----------


## Mike

ഒരു ചേച്ചി ആദ്യം എഴുതിയ റിവ്യു പൊളിച്ചു എഴുതി എഴുതി വിഷമിക്കുന്നു.....

കഷ്ടം....

----------


## Darth Vader

*Aswin KS*22 mins







Abrahaminte Santhathikal
ഒരു സീരിയൽ കില്ലർ നടത്തുന്ന കൊലപാതകങ്ങളും അവയുടെ അന്വേഷണങ്ങളുമായിയാണ് ചിത്രം തുടങ്ങുന്നത്. അത് അന്വേഷിക്കുവാനുള്ള ചുമതല ഡെറിക്ക് എബ്രഹാമായ മമ്മൂക്കയ്ക്ക് ലഭിക്കുന്നു, തുടർന്നുള്ള ചിത്രത്തിന്റെ ചുവടുമാറ്റവും അതിലൂടെ ഡെറിക്കിന്റെ ജീവിതത്തിലേക്കും ആണ് എബ്രഹാമിന്റെ സന്തതികൾ കടന്നുചെല്ലുന്നത്. അപാര സ്*ക്രീൻ പ്രെസെൻസും നല്ല സ്റ്റൈലും കിടിലൻ പെർഫോമൻസും കൊണ്ട് മമ്മൂക്ക കലക്കി, പിന്നെ എടുത്തു പറയേണ്ടത് ആൻസൺ പോളിന്റെ പെർഫോമൻസാണ്, അദ്ദേഹത്തിന്റെ ഇതുവരെയുള്ളതിൽ ഏറ്റവും നല്ല പെർഫോമൻസ്. ഹനീഫ് അഥേനിയുടെ തിരക്കഥയിൽ ചിലയിടത്തു സംശയങ്ങൾ തോന്നിയെങ്കിലും നല്ല അപ്പീലിങ് ആയ സംഭാഷണങ്ങൾ കൊണ്ട് അവയെ ഇല്ലാതാക്കി.. മമ്മൂക്കയുടെ മാസ് നല്ല രീതിയിൽ ഉപയോഗപ്പെടുത്തിക്കൊണ്ട് പ്രേക്ഷകനെ ത്രിപ്പ്തിപ്പെടുന്ന ഒരു ക്ളൈമാക്സ് ട്വിസ്റ്റ് നൽകുവാനും ചിത്രത്തിന് കഴിഞ്ഞിട്ടുണ്ട്. ഷാജി പാടൂർ എന്ന സംവിധായകൻ നല്ല കഴിവുള്ളയാൾ തന്നെ, മേക്കിങ് സ്റ്റൈൽ കഥയ്ക്ക് അനുയോജ്യമായ പോലെ തന്നെ. എബ്രഹാമിന്റെ സന്തതികൾ കണ്ടിരിക്കാവുന്ന ഒരു പോലീസ് സ്റ്റോറിയാണ്. ചുരുക്കി പറഞ്ഞാൽ, ഒരു സാധാരണ പ്രേക്ഷകനെ ത്രിപ്പ്തിപെടുത്താൻ എബ്രഹാമിന്റെ സന്തതികൾക്ക് നിഷ്പ്രയാസം സാധിക്കും.

----------


## Oruvan1

6

----------


## Darth Vader

*Melbin Joy*1 min







ഈ വര്*ഷം ആദ്യമായാണ് ഒരു മമ്മൂക്കാ ചിത്രം തീയേറ്ററില്* പോയ് കാണുന്നത്. അതും ഒരുപാട് നാളത്തെ ഇടവേളയ്ക്ക് ശേഷം തീയേറ്ററില്* കയറുമ്പോള്* അതൊരു മികച്ച ചിത്രത്തിന് ആയിരിക്കണം എന്നൊരു ആഗ്രഹം ഉണ്ടായിരുന്നു. അനൗണ്*സ് ചെയ്ത അന്ന് മുതല്* തീയേറ്ററില്* പോയി കാണുമെന്ന് ഉറപ്പിച്ചതാണ് 'അബ്രാഹമിന്*റെ സന്തതികള്*'ക്ക്. ചിത്രത്തിന്*റെ പിന്നണിയിലുള്ളവരില്* അത്രമാത്രം പ്രതീക്ഷയായിരുന്നു, പ്രധാനമായും ഹനീഫ് അദേനിയുടെ എഴുത്തില്*. ഒരുപാട് നാളുകള്*ക്ക് ശേഷം മമ്മൂക്കയ്ക്ക് മികച്ച സിനിമ നല്*കാന്* കഴിഞ്ഞ ഹനീഫ് അദേനിയുടെ ഈ സിനിമയിലെ സാന്നിധ്യം തന്നെയാണ് തീയേറ്ററില്* എത്തിക്കാന്* പ്രധാന കാരണം. ഒപ്പം മികവുറ്റ ട്രയിലറും ടീസറും പ്രതീക്ഷകളുടെ ആക്കം കൂട്ടുകയും ആദ്യ ദിനമായ ഇന്ന് തന്നെ തീയേറ്ററില്* എത്തിക്കുകയും ചെയ്തു.
പടത്തെ കുറിച്ച് പറയുകയാണെങ്കില്* നല്ല ത്രില്ലര്* മോഡില്* വന്ന് കത്തിക്കയറി ആദ്യ പകുതിയുടെ പകുതി വരെ നന്നായ് പോയ പടം ചെറിയൊരു ഫ്ലാഷ് ബാക്കോട് കൂടി വളരെ സ്ലോയായി ലാഗോഡും കൂടി ഇന്*റര്*വെല്ലില്* അവസാനിച്ചു. അവസാനിച്ചു പ്രതീക്ഷിച്ച പോലെ സെക്കന്*റ് ഹാഫ് പഴയ ട്രാക്കിലേക്ക് തിരിച്ച് കയറി. അവസാനത്തെ മുക്കാല്* മണിക്കൂര്* നന്നായ് ത്രില്ലഡിച്ച് എന്*ഗേജ് ചെയ്ത് പടം കണാന്* കഴിഞ്ഞു. മോശമില്ലാത്ത ട്വിസ്റ്റ്കളോടെ പടം അവസാനിച്ചു.
സിനിമയുടെ പോസിറ്റീവുകളായി തോന്നിയത് കിടിലന്* സെക്കന്*റ് ഹാഫും മമ്മൂക്ക, ആന്*സണ്* ,ഷാജോണ്* തുടങ്ങിയ താര നിരയുടെ പ്രകടനവും എല്ലാത്തിനും പോന്ന ക്ലൈമാക്സുമായിരുന്നു. സെക്കന്*റ് ഹാഫിലെ കാര്* ചേസിംഗ് ഒക്കെ വളരെ ഇഷ്ടപ്പെട്ടു. പൊതുവെ മമ്മൂക്ക ചിത്രങ്ങളില്* കണ്ടു വരുന്ന ഫൈറ്റിംഗ് കൊറിയോഗ്രാഫിയിലെ പോരായ്മ ഒരുപരിധിവരെ ഈ ചിത്രത്തില്* കാണാനില്ല.
ആകെത്തുകയില്* പ്രതീക്ഷയ്ക്കൊത്തുയര്*ന്ന നല്ലൊരു ത്രില്ലര്* ചിത്രം തന്നെയാണ് അബ്രാഹമിന്*റെ സന്തതികള്*. എന്തുകൊണ്ടും ഹനീഫ് അദേനിയുടെ കന്നി സ്റ്റോറിയേക്കാള്* എനിക്ക് ഈ സ്റ്റോറി തൃപ്തി തന്നുവെങ്കിലും സ്ക്രിപ്റ്റ് അത്ര പോര.
ഊഹിച്ചെടുക്കാന്* പറ്റാവുന്ന ട്വിസ്റ്റുകളെ കിടിലന്* മേയ്ക്കിംഗ് രീതിയിലൂടെ ഷാജിപടൂര്* മറച്ചിട്ടുണ്ട്. കുറച്ച് കാലമായുള്ള ഇക്കയുടെ നല്ല ചിത്രത്തിനുള്ള വരള്*ച്ചയ്ക്ക് ഇത് പരിഹാരമാകും.!!

----------


## Mike

....

----------


## Darth Vader

*Eldhose Mathew*5 mins








My rating:-3.5/5
Detailed റിവ്യൂ പിന്നെ ഇടാം

----------


## SSRP

കുറെ നാളുകൾക്കു ശേഷമാണു fk യിൽ വരുന്നത് അതിനു കാരണം എബ്രഹാം തന്നെ മമ്മുക്കയുടെ ഈ അടുത്തകാലത്ത് ഇറങ്ങിയതിൽ ഏറ്റവും മികച്ച സിനിമ കാണാൻ കഴിഞ്ഞു അവസാനത്തെ 30മിനിറ്റ് പൊളിച്ചടുക്കി 

Sent from my vivo 1718 using Tapatalk

----------


## Keelezi Achu

ആഹ്ലാദിപ്പിൻ.. ആർമാദിപ്പിൻ

----------


## Darth Vader

*Juwel Steve*6 mins







★അബ്രഹാമിന്റെ സന്തതികൾ★
"എന്റെ പ്രതിക്ഷകൾ മേഘ്ങ്ങൾക് ഇടയിലൂടെ പറക്കുന്ന പക്ഷിക്കൊപ്പം ആയിരുന്നു..
എന്നാൽ ആകാശത്തിലെ നക്ഷത്രങ്ങൾക്കു ഇടയിൽ ഞാൻ ഇന്ന് എത്തിയിരിക്കുന്നു.."
ഈശോ മിശിഹാക്ക് സ്തുതിയായിരിക്കട്ടെ...
(Detailed Review Soon)

----------


## Mike

......

----------


## Darth Vader

*Abhilash Marar*

*Moderator* ? 1 min







വേട്ടക്കാരന്റെ തെറ്റാണ് ഇരയുടെ ശരി, ഇരയുടെ തെറ്റാണ് വേട്ടക്കാരന്റെ ശരി. രക്തബന്ധങ്ങളിലെ മുറിപ്പാടുകൾ കൂട്ടിയിണക്കപ്പെടുമ്പോൾ കണക്കു പിഴച്ചുപോകുന്നത് ചിലരുടെ തെറ്റ്. തെറ്റും ശരിയും വേർതിരിക്കാതെ ദൈവനീതി നടപ്പാക്കിയവരുടെ കഥയാണിത്. അബ്രഹാമിന്റെ സന്തതികളുടെ കഥ !!
കുറച്ചുകാലത്തിനു ശേഷം മമ്മൂക്കയുടെ ക്ലാസ് + മാസ്സ് പെർഫോമൻസ്. ഒപ്പത്തിനൊപ്പം ആൻസൺ പോളും മികച്ചപ്രകടനം കാഴ്ചവെക്കുന്നുണ്ട് ചിത്രത്തിൽ. പ്രീയ സുഹൃത്തും ഗ്രൂപ്പ് മെമ്പറും ആയ Rathesh Krishnan നെയും ചിത്രത്തിൽ ഒരു പ്രധാന റോളിൽ കാണാൻ കഴിഞ്ഞു.
പതിഞ്ഞ താളത്തിലുള്ള കഥാഗതി ചിലയിടങ്ങൾ പ്രേക്ഷകരെ മുഷിപ്പിക്കുമെങ്കിലും അതിനെ തരണം ചെയ്യുംതരത്തിലുള്ള ഹൈ വോൾടേജ് ക്ലൈമാക്*സും കിടിലൻ ട്വിസ്റ്റും ചിത്രത്തിലുണ്ട്. 
ബന്ധങ്ങളുടെ വൈകാരികതയിലുള്ള കഥ പറയൽ രീതി എല്ലാത്തരം പ്രേക്ഷകരെയും തൃപ്തിപ്പെടുത്തുന്നതല്ല.
ഗോപി സുന്ദർ ഒരുക്കിയ ഗാനങ്ങൾ ശരാശരിയിൽ ഒതുങ്ങുന്നു. എന്നാൽ പശ്ചാത്തല സംഗീതം പലയിടങ്ങളിലും പഞ്ച് നൽകി. ഛായാഗ്രഹണവും സംഘട്ടനരംഗങ്ങളും മികച്ചതായിരുന്നു.
ആകെ തുകയിൽ ഇച്ചിരി ഷമിച്ചിരുന്നാൽ കൈപ്പിടിയിൽ ഒതുക്കാവുന്ന തിളക്കമാർന്ന നിധി തന്നെയാണ് അബ്രഹാമിന്റെ സന്തതികൾ :)
റേറ്റിംഗ് : 3 / 5

----------


## Darth Vader

Changanashery

----------


## Darth Vader



----------


## The wrong one

Climax Claps.👍👍👌👌

Sent from my SM-T231 using Tapatalk

----------


## Darth Vader



----------


## wideeyes

ഹനീഫ് അദേനീ ആയിരുന്നെങ്കിൽ എന്നു പറഞ്ഞിരുന്നവരെ കൊണ്ട് പാടൂർ തന്നെ മതി എന്നു പറയിച്ചു അല്ലെ... കൊള്ളാം

----------


## ACHOOTTY

motham positive aayallo..............very good.

ini fansum makersum vichaarichaal.........ee padam kidu success aakkaam................

----------


## ACHOOTTY

appo enginaa...............ini HF enni irunna pore................innum naaleyum.

----------


## Mike

Yes.. Common audience um good opinion anu.. Now it's all depend on marketing...

Fana happy anu..

Climax good ayathu thanne positive anu.. 


> motham positive aayallo..............very good.
> 
> ini fansum makersum vichaarichaal.........ee padam kidu success aakkaam................

----------


## emirates

Fb post by lal sir fan

Sent from my X9009 using Tapatalk

----------


## Darth Vader

*Ashraf Syed*1 min







ആദ്യ പകുതിയിൽ കഥാ തന്തു മനസ്സിലാക്കുന്നതിലും ഇമോഷണൽ ത്രില്ലറിൽ കൂടി പോകുന്നവ ആയിരുന്നെങ്കിൽ രണ്ടാo പകുതിയിൽ പൊളിച്ചടുക്കി എന്ന് കണ്ടവർ ഒരേ സ്വരത്തിൽ പറയുന്നു.ക്ലൈമാക്സ് ഗംഭീരം
ആഘോഷങ്ങൾ തുടങ്ങിക്കോ പിള്ളേരേ....
Above avg fist half... Good going second half.. But the last 20mnt no more words to say... Derric on fire Sorry Abraham's santhathikal on  
Kidu iteam
അത്രയും നേരം നിശബ്ദമായിരുന്ന തിയ്യറ്റർ സുനാമിപ്പോലെ ആർത്തിരുമ്പിയ ആ വെടിയൊച്ച ശബ്ദം

----------


## Darth Vader

*Sajad Shaz*5 mins







അബ്രഹാമിന്റെ സന്തതികൾ ...
Climax & Ikka intro... വേറെ ലെവൽ...
ഡെറിക് എബ്രഹാം... ചുമ്മാ പൊളിച്ചു... 
Thtr : കാർണിവൽ സിനിമാസ്, കരുനാഗപ്പള്ളി 
Status : house full
ലൈസൻസ് കിട്ടാൻ വൈകിയത് കൊണ്ട് 10മണിയുടെ ഷോ 11ആയി തുടങ്ങിയപ്പോൾ....
ടൈറ്റിൽ പറയും പോലെ ഒരു പോലീസ് സ്റ്റോറി... 
മമ്മൂക്ക ഇൻട്രോ ഒന്നും പറയാനില്ല... 
കൂടെ ഗോപിയേട്ടന്റെ mass bgm... 
ആൽബിയുടെ ക്യാമറ മികച്ചു നിന്നു.. 
എഡിറ്റിംഗ് ഒരു പോരായ്ക ആയി തോന്നി... 
മമ്മൂക്ക സ്ക്രീൻ പ്രെസൻസ്... 
ആൻസൺ പോൾ... ശ്യാമ പ്രസാദ്... ഷാജോൺ.. എല്ലാവരും നന്നാക്കി... 
ഹനീഫ് അദീനിയുടെ സ്റ്റോറി... 
പിന്നെ പുതുമുഖ സംവിധായകൻ ഷാജി പാടൂർ... നല്ല ഡിറക്ഷൻ... 
റഫീഖ് അഹമ്മദ് ലിറിക്*സ് പൊളിയായിരുന്നു.. സ്പെഷ്യലി യെരുശലേം സോങ്*...
Average ഫസ്റ്റ് ഹാഫ്
Very good second ഹാഫ്
ക്ലൈമാക്സ്
Last 15 മിനിറ്റ് 
Rating; 4/5

----------


## abraham

Padam പൊളിച്ചടുക്കി.. പ്രേത്യേകിച് last 20-25 Minutes...

----------


## Antonio

Neutral audience , Lalettan fans n atlast not the least, Haters nte review koode varattee..

----------


## Sajil K R

Abhilash matinee

Sent from my Lenovo A6020a40 using Tapatalk

----------


## emirates

[CODE][https://www.facebook.com/100009468544846/posts/2074038812921717/CODE]
Pls watch and saw live reaction for climax

Sent from my X9009 using Tapatalk

----------


## Mike

....

----------


## Akhil krishnan

ഇപ്പോഴും എപ്പോഴും സ്തുതിയായിരിക്കട്ടെ.... 😎

Megastar Swag 🤘🤘🤘
#AbrahaminteSanthathikal

Sent from my ZUK Z1 using Tapatalk

----------


## emirates

😃😃😃

Sent from my X9009 using Tapatalk

----------


## Ikka Lovers

*Kannur Savitha Matinee Sold Out (470 Seater).....*

----------


## Kannadi

> *Kannur Savitha Matinee Sold Out (470 Seater).....*


Janga jagaga

Sent from my SM-G610F using Tapatalk

----------


## Mike

ഒരാൾ In CPC

Ennale DP മാറ്റി Mammotty de photo ednnu..

Ennu Abraham ന് oru review..

ശുഭം...

----------


## Kannadi

Matinee updatess porattee

Sent from my SM-G610F using Tapatalk

----------


## Darth Vader



----------


## mujthaba

Kidu kidilan climax .. ammoo
Kola response.. Megahit loading

----------


## Sajil K R

Sent from my Lenovo A6020a40 using Tapatalk

----------


## thumbikuttan

@veecee cpc nirangi kazhinjenkil nirthikoode

----------


## Darth Vader

*Bharath Patteri Irs*9 mins








എല്ലാത്തരം പ്രേക്ഷകരെയും തൃപ്തി പെടുത്തുന്ന മികച്ച ഒരു സിനിമ തന്നെയാണ് ഷാജി പാടൂർ ഒരുക്കിവെച്ചിരിക്കുന്നത്
ഇതുവരെ പടത്തിന് നല്ല പ്രതികരണം ആണ് ഇത് തുടർന്നാൽ പ്രേക്ഷകർ ഏറ്റെടുത്താൽ 2018ലെ ഏറ്റവും വലിയ വിജയം ആകാൻ കെല്പുള്ള പടം ആണ് അബ്രഹാമിന്റെ സന്തതികൾ..

----------


## raj3333

Mega blockbuster

Sent from my KIW-L22 using Tapatalk

----------


## raj3333

Polichaduki

Sent from my KIW-L22 using Tapatalk

----------


## Darth Vader

Calicut

----------


## raj3333

Avasanam 30 mimit ente ponno, oru rekshayum ella

Sent from my KIW-L22 using Tapatalk

----------


## Mike

Kavita il huge crowd...

1200 seater  :Band:

----------


## Darth Vader

*Gi Ri*9 mins







 introyum മാത്രം first half ഇൽ പിടിച്ചു നിന്നു. 
സെക്കന്റ്* half ഇന്റെ പകുതി വരെ അതെ രീതിയിൽ പോയ സിനിമ ക്ലൈമാക്സ്* 20 min ഫുൾ ആയി കൈ അടിപ്പിച്ചു. ഒരു പക്ഷെ വിഷമിച്ചു ഇരിക്കുന്ന fans പൂർവാധികം ശക്തി ഓടെ കൈ അടിപിക്കാനുള്ള ഡയറക്ടർ യുടെ ഒരു സൂത്രം ആയിരിക്കണം ആ ഒന്ന് ഒന്നേര ട്വിസ്റ്റ്*. 
വല്യ പ്രേതീഷ നൽകണം എന്ന് പറയില്ല പക്ഷെ പൈസ പോവില്ല. 
3/5 റേറ്റിംഗ് 
(NOTE:ലുക്ക്* ഇന്റെ കാര്യത്തിൽ അങ്ങേരെ തോല്പിക്കാൻ ഭയങ്കര പാട് ആണ്. എന്നാ ഗ്ലാമർ ആന്നെ )

----------


## thumbikuttan

> motham positive aayallo..............very good.
> 
> ini fansum makersum vichaarichaal.........ee padam kidu success aakkaam................


cpcyil nerathe paranja anusree enna madam katta negative review ittitund... veecee athinte ella commentilum keri  reply kodukunund.....

----------


## emirates

From fb

Sent from my X9009 using Tapatalk

----------


## Mike

....

----------


## Darth Vader

*Abdulla Mustafa*‏ @mr_abdulla92 2m2 minutes agoMore



Finally Megastar Mammootty is back in action with magnificent Mamoottyism !! Shaji and Hanif used Actor Mammookka and Megastar Mammookka together ! Kudos..! Party time !Thank you Gopi sunder Alby and Joby George !! #Eidwinner #*AbrahaminteSanthathikal*

----------


## emirates

> Kavita il huge crowd...
> 
> 1200 seater


Time to change tittle dear

Sent from my X9009 using Tapatalk

----------


## Thevalliparamban

Fb reviewsil okke climaxine kurichu exaggerate cheythu ezhuthunnathu nallathu alla. Those who are yet to watch will wait for that and if it doesn't satisfy their expectation, then it may turn out to be a negative opinion. (like what happnd for Puthiya niyamam)

----------


## Antonio

Alappuzha engane und... response okke

----------


## Antonio

> Fb reviewsil okke climaxine kurichu exaggerate cheythu ezhuthunnathu nallathu alla. Those who are yet to watch will wait for that and if it doesn't satisfy their expectation, then it may turn out to be a negative opinion. (like what happnd for Puthiya niyamam)


Twist undo??
Enkil athu polikkum ennath aanallo chilarude janmavakasham

----------


## King Amal

2 more show added due to rush

Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk

----------


## Antonio

Changanachery van koluthal pole undallo...ithrem pillerokke evide ninnu vannu chaadi ippo???
Jurrassic park innu full adikkum...
Anu il Alle Abraham, eoverflow double guaranteed..
Abhinaya il aakumo mandanmaar

----------


## shameenls

Q സിനിമാസ് 5 മണിക്ക് ഒരു ഷോ കൂടി ആഡ് ചെയ്തു. Now total 20. നാളെയും q വിൽ 6 ഷോ തന്നെ 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk

----------


## yathra

Padam kandu clt apsara housefull . Kidu padam onum parayanila anyaya response anu  4/5 detail review idand

----------


## Antonio

Multies Chuvannu kedakkunnath kaanan thanne enthoru rasama

----------


## emirates

Goodwill entertainment Pani thudangi in fb
Copy and paste from fk
✨✨✨📁📁✨✨✨
✨✈✨📁📁✨✨✨
✨✨✨📁📁✨✨✨
✨✨✨📁📁✨✨✨
✨✨📁📁📁📁✨✨
✨📁📁📁📁📁📁✨
📁📁📁📁📁📁📁📁
📁📁✨📁📁✨📁📁
📁✨✨📁📁✨✨📁
✨✨✨📁📁✨✨✨
✨✨📁📁📁📁✨✨
😊😊😊😊😊

Sent from my X9009 using Tapatalk

----------


## visakh r

Super reviews :Drum:

----------


## Kannan Mahesh

> unanimous opinion illa ennurappaayi.... nalla initial kittum.. will die down most probably after initial....


Entha ee parayunne. Njan pala Universalil kandappol  enthoru claps aayirunnenno. Ithra nalla abhiprayam arum Adhutha kalath paranjittilla. Veruthe degrade cheyyalle. Njan unbiased aanu. Ullathu paranju. Climate, kooliyezhuthu review iva anokoolamayal malayalathile we varshathe erratum valiya hittavum. Onnu kandu nokk. Youth okke valare excited. Pala universal houseful..

----------


## Dasettan

Tgf nekal eshtepettu..ikka  :Clap: 

Sent from my SM-G615F using Tapatalk

----------


## Mike

.....

----------


## mujthaba

Balle balle  ..  :Punk:   :Punk: 
Megastardom

----------


## Thevalliparamban

> Twist undo??Enkil athu polikkum ennath aanallo chilarude janmavakasham


Nalla udheshathode cheyyunnathu aanu padam promote cheyyan. But actually, it negatively affects the film. Padam nallathu aanennu parayuka ennallathe climax specific aayi highlight cheythu promote cheyyunnathu van mandatharam aanu.

----------


## emirates

എന്നായാലും ദേഹത്തു മണ്ണ് വീഴും.. പക്ഷെ അതിനുള്ള കലണ്ടർ ഇതുവരെ അച്ചടിച്ചിട്ടില്ല... 😎😎😎😎😎😍😍😘😘

ഇനി ഒരു കൊലപാതകം സംഭവിക്കില്ല.. കാരണം
എന്റെ അപ്പന്റെ പെര് അബ്രഹാം എന്നാണ് 😍😍😎😎😘😘😘😘

Superb Script.. Superb Angles.. Super dialogues.. Super Action.. Super Intro.. Super climax.. Super Performances.. Super suspences...

Superb Movie 😎😎😎
Abrahaminte Santhathikal

Sent from my X9009 using Tapatalk

----------


## Mike

.....

----------


## Sagar

Another imotional thriller in Malayalam...😍😍

----------


## Darth Vader

Palakkad Priya Matinee

----------


## A_One

Vadakara ashok


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Darth Vader

Payyanur Shanhti

----------


## Manoj

എന്റമ്മോ, കിഡുക്കി പൊളിച്ചു, 8 വർഷത്തെ കാത്തിരിപ്പിന് അവസാനം

Sent from my Moto G (5) using Tapatalk

----------


## ACHOOTTY

> Palakkad Priya Matinee


angine pkd innathe naalu showyum full urappayi...........

priyathamayil ethaa padam...........chilappo naale ittekkum.  extra aayi.

----------


## Manoj

ATBB for ikka 

Sent from my Moto G (5) using Tapatalk

----------


## Manoj

കണ്ണും മനസ്സും നിറഞ്ഞു

Sent from my Moto G (5) using Tapatalk

----------


## veecee

> @veecee cpc nirangi kazhinjenkil nirthikoode


 :Ahupinne: 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## ACHOOTTY

> എന്റമ്മോ, കിഡുക്കി പൊളിച്ചു, 8 വർഷത്തെ കാത്തിരിപ്പിന് അവസാനം
> 
> Sent from my Moto G (5) using Tapatalk


ho.........alla pinne...........

ini HF report onnum tharandaa.................2/3 day motham full aayirikkum.

----------


## Manoj

ഇന്ന് armaadhichu മരിക്കും ഞാൻ

Sent from my Moto G (5) using Tapatalk

----------


## ACHOOTTY

> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


veecee special mission aanennu kettu..............

----------


## ACHOOTTY

> ഇന്ന് armaadhichu മരിക്കും ഞാൻ
> 
> Sent from my Moto G (5) using Tapatalk


No NO.............kunjahanum Bilalum okke varaaan kidukkuvalle.........orukkumbol........entammo.

----------


## Mike

....

----------


## vickyfire

TOI 1971 BB ku 3.5/5 koduthavara.. :Urgreat: .


> Times of India review- 4/5
> 
> 
> https://m.timesofindia.com/entertain...w/64611806.cms
> 
> Big thumbs up

----------


## veecee

> veecee special mission aanennu kettu..............


Adyamayi oru heavy positive review varunna padam, athinu adyame thanne dride review avide, panna paratta cpc


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## perumal

Padam kandu from kavitha

Housefull  :Drum: 

Ishtayi ishtayi  :Yeye: 

Tgf nte athra ila..still got enuf potential to do pretty well in box office and satisfy normal viewers!!

----------


## Jo

Kandu frm pala universal..kidukkachi..last 30 mins heavy😍😍

----------


## ACHOOTTY

> Adyamayi oru heavy positive review varunna padam, athinu adyame thanne dride review avide, panna paratta cpc
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


nammude pkd ile local theri okke padippichu kodukkarnnille........machaaa......

----------


## Mike

May b yes in another way.. 

And yeah with adding many extra shows..




> Another imotional thriller in Malayalam...😍😍

----------


## misbah7722

Ekm pvr all shows sold  Out

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk

----------


## Akhil krishnan

> angine pkd innathe naalu showyum full urappayi...........
> 
> priyathamayil ethaa padam...........chilappo naale ittekkum.  extra aayi.


priyathamayil race 3 aanu..athu oru one week odikum..pinne bengali kal de nalla thirak und athinu..innale kaanan poyapo kure ennam undayrnu..

Sent from my ZUK Z1 using Tapatalk

----------


## ACHOOTTY

keralam motham............HF perumazha...............

ini angottu.............HF alatha oru show yum innum naaleyum nokkandaa............

Megastar...............MASS...................

extra theatres, show enni thudangikko.......................

----------


## David999

Superb review  :Band:

----------


## ACHOOTTY

> priyathamayil race 3 aanu..athu oru one week odikum..pinne bengali kal de nalla thirak und athinu..innale kaanan poyapo kure ennam undayrnu..
> 
> Sent from my ZUK Z1 using Tapatalk


engine bhai padam.............view kandilla. 2nd half..........pothuve engine report?

----------


## shameenls

ആലുവ കാസിനോ ഒക്കെ 442 സീറ്റർ(no blocked seats)
11 മണി hf
3.30 hf
ഇനിയുള്ള 2 ഷോസും കുറച്ചു സമയങ്ങൾക്ക് അകം hf ആകും. 
Q വിൽ 5 manikku add cheytha show with in 30 mnts 65% ആയി.

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk

----------


## ACHOOTTY

> Ekm pvr all shows sold  Out
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


kurachu extra show kittumo.............illa alle?

----------


## David999

> keralam motham............HF perumazha...............
> 
> ini angottu.............HF alatha oru show yum innum naaleyum nokkandaa............
> 
> Megastar...............MASS...................
> 
> extra theatres, show enni thudangikko.......................


Polichadukkal  :Band:

----------


## Sidharthan

In at pala universal..huge crowd..band melam..familes too..

Sent from my Lenovo A7020a48 using Tapatalk

----------


## Sagar

Parathinte verdict enthunaavatte...huge initials...he is the second biggest star of Malayalam industry without any doubt 😍😍😍

----------


## shameenls

Q വിൽ ഒന്ന് കിട്ടിയിട്ടുണ്ട് പക്ഷെ with in 30 mnts അത് 65% booked ആയി. 5 pm


> kurachu extra show kittumo.............illa alle?


Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk

----------


## Mike

.....

----------


## shameenls

ഒന്ന് ആരാ? പണ്ഡിറ്റ് ആണോ? 


> Parathinte verdict enthunaavatte...huge initials...he is the second biggest star of Malayalam industry without any doubt 😍😍😍


Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk

----------


## ACHOOTTY

> Q വിൽ ഒന്ന് കിട്ടിയിട്ടുണ്ട് പക്ഷെ with in 30 mnts അത് 65% booked ആയി. 5 pm
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


Q enkil Q..............PVR il oru 2/3 ennam koodi.....kittiyaal.

----------


## ACHOOTTY

> ഒന്ന് ആരാ? പണ്ഡിറ്റ് ആണോ? 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


Mr. Mohan pandit.

----------


## Darth Vader

Perumbaavoor EVM

----------


## Keelezi Achu

> Parathinte verdict enthunaavatte...huge initials...he is the second biggest star of Malayalam industry without any doubt 😍😍😍


ഹ ഹ ഹ ഹ.. ശോഭ ചിരിക്കുന്നില്ലേ..

----------


## Ikka Lovers

Aluva Casino Matinee

----------


## Sagar

> ഒന്ന് ആരാ? പണ്ഡിറ്റ് ആണോ? 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


No comments 😁😁😁

----------


## Darth Vader

Aluva Casino - Matinee

----------


## misbah7722

തലശ്ശേരി liberty noon show - hf with returns 

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk

----------


## saamy

Padam kandu..shaji padoor  :salut:  malayalacinemele mikacha directorsil oralayi marum sure...adeni  :Clap: .. ikka actor nd star ayit thakarthu..detailed rvw pineed

----------


## Akhil krishnan

#AbrahaminteSanthathikal
Megastar is back 😉
Excellent One 👌
Decent 1st half (Slower) followed by a superb 2nd half.
Mammukka 🤩
Teriffic BGM, Songs were also decent.
Great directorial debut for Shaji Padoor 👍
Alby (DOP) 😍
Well made Script, Dialogues 👌
Anson Paul has done a fantastic job.
Good Casting
Bit Predictable towards the 2nd half.
☺️
Rating : 3.5/5

Sent from my ZUK Z1 using Tapatalk

----------


## David999

> Parathinte verdict enthunaavatte...huge initials...he is the second biggest star of Malayalam industry without any doubt 😍😍😍


No comments .. enthu paryana setta

----------


## Madmax

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## BASH1982

> Parathinte verdict enthunaavatte...huge initials...he is the second biggest star of Malayalam industry without any doubt 😍😍😍


Athe first prem nazir alle

----------


## saamy

> Parathinte verdict enthunaavatte...huge initials...he is the second biggest star of Malayalam industry without any doubt 😍😍😍


Ningalk second njagak first prasnam thernile

----------


## misbah7722

Tvm. Noon show
Padmanabha
Devipriya
Kairali
Ariesplex
Also mot

Housefull!!!! 

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk

----------


## David999

> #AbrahaminteSanthathikal
> Megastar is back 😉
> Excellent One 👌
> Decent 1st half (Slower) followed by a superb 2nd half.
> Mammukka 🤩
> Teriffic BGM, Songs were also decent.
> Great directorial debut for Shaji Padoor 👍
> Alby (DOP) 😍
> Well made Script, Dialogues 👌
> ...


Thanks bhai  :Band:

----------


## Akhil krishnan

> engine bhai padam.............view kandilla. 2nd half..........pothuve engine report?


cheriya review ittitund ivde..detailed pinne idaam..good response among audiences..👍padam koluthi...

Sent from my ZUK Z1 using Tapatalk

----------


## ACHOOTTY

> #AbrahaminteSanthathikal
> Megastar is back 
> Excellent One 
> Decent 1st half (Slower) followed by a superb 2nd half.
> Mammukka 朗
> Teriffic BGM, Songs were also decent.
> Great directorial debut for Shaji Padoor 
> Alby (DOP) 
> Well made Script, Dialogues 
> ...


akhil mothathil engine views............fans inu ishtamaavum.   talk in town enthaanu.

----------


## Mike

സാരമില്ല.. ഇതൊക്കെ കാണുമ്പോള്* നിങ്ങടെ ഒരു ആശ്വാസത്തിന് അല്ലെ..

സമ്മതിച്ചിരിക്കുന്നു....

ഇനിയും ഡൌട്ട് വരുമ്പോ ഇത് പോലെ ഇടക്കിടക്ക് ഓരോ പോസ്റ്റ് ഇട്ടു നിങ്ങള്*ക്കു ആശ്വാസം കിട്ടും എന്ന് വിശ്വസിക്കുന്നു.. പ്രാര്*ത്ഥിക്കുന്നു... 


> Parathinte verdict enthunaavatte...huge initials...he is the second biggest star of Malayalam industry without any doubt 😍😍😍

----------


## David999

Pottatte Bellari bombukal  :Band:

----------


## Sagar

> Ningalk second njagak first prasnam thernile


Athre ulloo...njan padathine patti mosham onnum paranjillallo...😎😎

----------


## kannur Raja

TGF enikku oru average padam aaye feel chaythullu...ente friends nu okke same opinion aayirunnu...vere palarum kanditt enthu padam ennum paranjittund... aarum tgf nu heavy opinion koduthath kettittilla... btw araham kandu nokkatte..... ! But, tgf njan youtube il repeated aayi kaanrund..

----------


## misbah7722

തളിക്കുളം karthika noon show 

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk

----------


## Akhil krishnan

> akhil mothathil engine views............fans inu ishtamaavum.   talk in town enthaanu.


nalla reports aanu..padam moshamalla ennanu pothuve ulla report ..first half kazhinapo padam kayyinu poyi enn thoni..response um angane ayrnu..but second half was good with superb climax..👍

Sent from my ZUK Z1 using Tapatalk

----------


## Keelezi Achu

Earth shattering opening ennu paranjaal ithaanu...

----------


## misbah7722

Parappangadi pallavi morning show

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk

----------


## Deepu k

Matine pala universal housefull .ticket kittiyilla. Jackpot kazhiju 25 varshakku shesham anu oru mammotty padam first dayticket kittathe pokunnathu.

----------


## misbah7722

Pattambi Krishna morning show

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk

----------


## Darth Vader

*Malayalam Review*‏ @MalayalamReview 3m3 minutes agoMore



Good Second half and ClimaxAverage Script But Direction by Shaji Padoor Making Style Mammooka & Anson Paul Sure shot Boxoffice Winner Good Audience Response after the movieLast Portions Worked well3/5#*AbrahaminteSanthathikal*

----------


## misbah7722

Pala universal matinee 

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk

----------


## raj3333

Kodungallure speacial show add screen 1,2     11 pm

Sent from my KIW-L22 using Tapatalk

----------


## Dasettan

> TGF enikku oru average padam aaye feel chaythullu...ente friends nu okke same opinion aayirunnu...vere palarum kanditt enthu padam ennum paranjittund... aarum tgf nu heavy opinion koduthath kettittilla... btw araham kandu nokkatte..... ! But, tgf njan youtube il repeated aayi kaanrund..


TGF nekal eshtapedum sure

Sent from my SM-G615F using Tapatalk

----------


## Sagar

> സാരമില്ല.. ഇതൊക്കെ കാണുമ്പോള്* നിങ്ങടെ ഒരു ആശ്വാസത്തിന് അല്ലെ..
> 
> സമ്മതിച്ചിരിക്കുന്നു....
> 
> ഇനിയും ഡൌട്ട് വരുമ്പോ ഇത് പോലെ ഇടക്കിടക്ക് ഓരോ പോസ്റ്റ് ഇട്ടു നിങ്ങള്*ക്കു ആശ്വാസം കിട്ടും എന്ന് വിശ്വസിക്കുന്നു.. പ്രാര്*ത്ഥിക്കുന്നു...


Ayyoda...enthina ellaarum ingane choodaavunne...njan padam mosamaanennu paranjo??? Ningalde star number one ennu ningal viswasikkunathu pole ente star number one ennu viswasikkan enikkum avakaasamille?? Still I'm saying mammotty is the second biggest star of Malayalam industry... Abraham is getting great collection in its opening day...😘😘😘

----------


## shameenls

ആലുവ കാസിനോ തേർഡ് ഷോ added

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk

----------


## Akhil krishnan

Extra screen (Thanam)  added @ Kattanam Ganam Movie Complex 🔥 #DerricAbraham set M-Town on fire 😎


Sent from my ZUK Z1 using Tapatalk

----------


## twist369

Padam kandu..
Avg for me..
Predictable story..
I expected a serial killing movie..
Ithippo main plot maari..cleeshe aayi thonni..
Gopi Annan bgm or rakshayumilla..
Ikka emotional scenes okke adaaru..
Intro fight kurach bore aayi thonni..
Mattoru the or over expectations kondaavum enik ingane thonniyath..
Theatrel nalla response aayrnu..
Innu night cousinte koode veendum povum(tickets kituaanel) 😂🤣

----------


## arjunan

Njarakkal majestic vare 2nd show 1 row remaining... Earthquake opening

----------


## twist369

> nalla reports aanu..padam moshamalla ennanu pothuve ulla report ..first half kazhinapo padam kayyinu poyi enn thoni..response um angane ayrnu..but second half was good with superb climax..👍
> 
> Sent from my ZUK Z1 using Tapatalk


Enik first half aayrnu kooduthal ishtaaye

----------


## Don David

Shows Track cheyyaan budhimuttayalloo.....ellayidathum rxtra show and extra screen okke vech thudangi.....its about to cross 600shows ....!!!

Sent from my vivo 1723 using Tapatalk

----------


## Antonio

> Parathinte verdict enthunaavatte...huge initials...he is the second biggest star of Malayalam industry without any doubt 😍😍😍


Namichu annaa
First n second Lalettan thanne
Ikka third or fourth ...

----------


## mujthaba

David nainanekal depth ulla character aan derick.. haneef?s dialogues are impressive .. veendum haneef  :Yahoo:

----------


## Mike

PVR il 2 shows koode kitiyenkil eppo thane full ayene......

----------


## KeralaVarma

*moththil polichadukkuvanallo*

----------


## sha



----------


## KaSsRottaRaN

നമസ്കാരം..
എന്റെ പേരില്* ഏതൊ ഒരുത്തന്* ഫെയ്ക്കടിച്ച് പടത്തെ മോഷമായി റിവ്യൂ ഇടുന്നു എന്നറിഞ്ഞു.. ഇതാണ് എന്റെ ഒറിജിനല്* ഏ.ഡി. എന്റെ പേരിലുള്ള മറ്റു എല്ലാ അക്കൗണ്ടുകളും ബ്ലോക്ക് ചെയ്യണമെന്ന് അഡ്മിന്*സിനോട് അഭ്യര്*ത്ഥിക്കുന്നു..
_നെയ്മു കാസ്സ്രോട്ടാരന്* 

Sent from my TA-1004 using Tapatalk

----------


## ACHOOTTY

*Arun Gopi
.
ഈ ആരവങ്ങൾ ആഘോഷതിമിർപ്പുകൾ ഇതൊരു കാവ്യനീതിയാണ്.... സിനിമയെ നെഞ്ചിലേറ്റി നടന്ന ഷാജി പാടൂർ എന്ന മനുഷ്യനോട് മലയാള സിനിമ കാട്ടുന്ന കാവ്യനീതി!!! ഇത് വെറുമൊരു വിജയമല്ല, ഇതൊരു വിശ്വാസമാണ് പ്രചോദനമാണ്... ആയിരങ്ങൾക്ക് സിനിമയെ സ്നേഹിച്ചു കാത്തിരിക്കാനുള്ള പ്രചോദനം!!! 
‘ മമ്മൂക്ക മുത്താണ് ‘ അങ്ങയുടെ ആ മനസ്സില്ലെങ്കിൽ ഇങ്ങനെ ഒരു ആൾക്കൂട്ടം ഷാജിയേട്ടന് ചുറ്റും സംഭവിക്കില്ലായിരുന്നു*

----------


## Akhil krishnan

> Enik first half aayrnu kooduthal ishtaaye


normal audience nd fans nu first half angottu pidikoola...for me second half nd climax is better..

Sent from my ZUK Z1 using Tapatalk

----------


## KeralaVarma

*monday thottu kittum.race okke eduthu kalayum* 


> PVR il 2 shows koode kitiyenkil eppo thane full ayene......

----------


## arjunan

> David nainanekal depth ulla character aan derick.. haneef?s dialogues are impressive .. veendum haneef


  :Yahoo:   :Yahoo:   :Yahoo:

----------


## Loud speaker

Varkala SR FdFs Marana mass Housefull 

Kollaam, peruthishtaayi, Had Enough potential to do wonders in box iffice
Good Response Here 

Matinee started Despite Heavy rain balcony Full for Matinee 
FC - Athyavisham aal und 

Stucked at theatre,  Mazha karanm irangan pattanilla..

----------


## ACHOOTTY

> *Arun Gopi
> .
> ഈ ആരവങ്ങൾ ആഘോഷതിമിർപ്പുകൾ ഇതൊരു കാവ്യനീതിയാണ്.... സിനിമയെ നെഞ്ചിലേറ്റി നടന്ന ഷാജി പാടൂർ എന്ന മനുഷ്യനോട് മലയാള സിനിമ കാട്ടുന്ന കാവ്യനീതി!!! ഇത് വെറുമൊരു വിജയമല്ല, ഇതൊരു വിശ്വാസമാണ് പ്രചോദനമാണ്... ആയിരങ്ങൾക്ക് സിനിമയെ സ്നേഹിച്ചു കാത്തിരിക്കാനുള്ള പ്രചോദനം!!! 
> ‘ മമ്മൂക്ക മുത്താണ് ‘ അങ്ങയുടെ ആ മനസ്സില്ലെങ്കിൽ ഇങ്ങനെ ഒരു ആൾക്കൂട്ടം ഷാജിയേട്ടന് ചുറ്റും സംഭവിക്കില്ലായിരുന്നു*



iithupole mammootty ethra pere............malayalathinu sammanichirikunnu.............

nammal oro thavana adhehathe kuttapeduthumbozhum oro avasrangal ingine puthumukhangalkku anger nalkunnu.,.........athil vijayikkatha oru paadu per undenkilum................vijayichavarum oru paadu aanu...................

----------


## Keelezi Achu

> Ayyoda...enthina ellaarum ingane choodaavunne...njan padam mosamaanennu paranjo??? Ningalde star number one ennu ningal viswasikkunathu pole ente star number one ennu viswasikkan enikkum avakaasamille?? Still I'm saying mammotty is the second biggest star of Malayalam industry... Abraham is getting great collection in its opening day...😘😘😘


നിങ്ങളുടെ ഇന്റൻഷൻ തന്നെ ചൊറിയൽ അല്ലെ. അതു കൊണ്ടാണല്ലോ ഒരു ആവശ്യവും ഇല്ലാതെ ഒരു comparison ചെയ്യലും, രണ്ടാമതാക്കലും.
എന്നിട്ടു എല്ലാം കഴിഞ്ഞു ഒരു നല്ല പിള്ള ചമയലും..
പോണം ഹേ..

----------


## arjunan

Friday irakkarnu. First weekend thanne 10 crore adikkarnnu ..  :Yahoo:   :Yahoo:

----------


## David999

> Ayyoda...enthina ellaarum ingane choodaavunne...njan padam mosamaanennu paranjo??? Ningalde star number one ennu ningal viswasikkunathu pole ente star number one ennu viswasikkan enikkum avakaasamille?? Still I'm saying mammotty is the second biggest star of Malayalam industry... Abraham is getting great collection in its opening day...😘😘😘


Athe .. avakasham.. athu ningade starinte padam threadil vannu angeru second big star ayathine kurichu njangal vazhthumbo theeravunnthe ullu.. appo enthyirikkum ningalude reply ennariyan kathirikkunu.

----------


## ACHOOTTY

> Matine pala universal housefull .ticket kittiyilla. Jackpot kazhiju 25 varshakku shesham anu oru mammotty padam first dayticket kittathe pokunnathu.


appo padam onnum kaanarilla alle.................

----------


## David999

> 


No.1 ikka  :Band:

----------


## twist369

For me David Nainan is an Emotion.. just like Bilal
Aa oru Swag Derikkinu ullathaayi enik thonniyilla..


Ee randu charactetm thammil yaathoru similaritium illa ennullath mammookkayude midukk..


> David nainanekal depth ulla character aan derick.. haneef?s dialogues are impressive .. veendum haneef

----------


## Film Freak

Padam Ishtapettu..Decent first half and then a good second half..Fansinu armmadhikkan ullathellam undu.. Excellent response after the movie..Ushaaru Fan celebration aayirunnu..  :Band:   :Band:

----------


## Kannan Mahesh

> In at pala universal..huge crowd..band melam..familes too..
> 
> Sent from my Lenovo A7020a48 using Tapatalk


Njan kandu, pala universal. Houseful. We Show hf aano?

----------


## abraham

Last gun scene okke maraka responce ആയിരുന്നു... Last fight okke spaar item...

----------


## sha



----------


## Sagar

> നിങ്ങളുടെ ഇന്റൻഷൻ തന്നെ ചൊറിയൽ അല്ലെ. അതു കൊണ്ടാണല്ലോ ഒരു ആവശ്യവും ഇല്ലാതെ ഒരു comparison ചെയ്യലും, രണ്ടാമതാക്കലും.
> എന്നിട്ടു എല്ലാം കഴിഞ്ഞു ഒരു നല്ല പിള്ള ചമയലും..
> പോണം ഹേ..


Ningalokke enthaa ingane?? Chankeduthu kaanichaa chemparathi poovaanennu parayuvaanallo...ini ee padam uncle pole one week wonder aayaalum oraalum choriyaan varilla...we just don't care simply..enikk kittiya genuine abhipraayam njan paranju.. athreyulloo... neeyokke enthu vicharichaalum enikk malaraaaa..m

----------


## David999

> For me David Nainan is an Emotion.. just like Bilal
> Aa oru Swag Derikkinu ullathaayi enik thonniyilla..
> 
> 
> Ee randu charactetm thammil yaathoru similaritium illa ennullath mammookkayude midukk..


EE midukk Anu mooparude strength . Enthyalum padam ishtamayllo.. night onnude ponudunu alle paranje. Appo kooduthal ishtam akum

----------


## bellari

Kandu evm perumbavoor. 
House full kurachu per tharayil okke irunna nu padam kandathu. Padam peruthu ishtamaayi ...Avasana 20 minute 
Theater earth shattering atmosphere aayirunnu ...fansinu ...Thanks shaji paadoor ...

----------


## Akhil krishnan

Terrific Bookings At Palakkad Now 😎😎😎👍

Sent from my ZUK Z1 using Tapatalk

----------


## Kannan Mahesh

> appo padam onnum kaanarilla alle.................


Palayil mam films athra avesam undakkarilla. But this one... Terrific atmosphere... Njettippoyi

----------


## mujthaba

> For me David Nainan is an Emotion.. just like Bilal
> Aa oru Swag Derikkinu ullathaayi enik thonniyilla..
> 
> 
> Ee randu charactetm thammil yaathoru similaritium illa ennullath mammookkayude midukk..


Respect your view bro .. emotional dialogues, oneliners , mannerism ellam ishtamayi derickk nte .. david athra expressive allayirunu , reserved n intense . Both are good.. performance wise ithaan enik ishtam ayath

----------


## David999

> 


Ini abrhaminte divasangal box offcil  :Band:

----------


## ACHOOTTY

> Kandu evm perumbavoor. 
> House full kurachu per tharayil okke irunna nu padam kandathu. Padam peruthu ishtamaayi ...Avasana 20 minute 
> Theater earth shattering atmosphere aayirunnu ...fansinu ...Thanks shaji paadoor ...


extra screen itto avide?

----------


## ChalakudikaraN

kidilan padam kidilan response !! booked for 2nd time .... at Chembakaserry movies 6.45pm !

----------


## David999

> kidilan padam kidilan response !! booked for 2nd time .... at Chembakaserry movies 6.45pm !


Superb ...  :Band:

----------


## ACHOOTTY

500 pages.............. :Drum:  :Drum:  :Drum:  :Drum:

----------


## Don David

500 pages  :Band: 

Last 20 minutes  :Clap: 



Sent from my vivo 1723 using Tapatalk

----------


## Keelezi Achu

> Ningalokke enthaa ingane?? Chankeduthu kaanichaa chemparathi poovaanennu parayuvaanallo...ini ee padam uncle pole one week wonder aayaalum oraalum choriyaan varilla...we just don't care simply..enikk kittiya genuine abhipraayam njan paranju.. athreyulloo... neeyokke enthu vicharichaalum enikk malaraaaa..m


തൽക്കാലം നിന്റെ ചങ്ക് കാണാൻ താൽപര്യമില്ല.
1st day തന്നെ ഓഫ് ടോപിക്  പൊക്കി നടക്കുന്ന ഈയാളെ അഡ്മിൻസ് ഒന്നും കാണുന്നില്ലേ..

----------


## ACHOOTTY

> kidilan padam kidilan response !! booked for 2nd time .... at Chembakaserry movies 6.45pm !


extra show okke undel report pls.............irinjalakkuda 2 idathu ille...........mapranathum undallo padam.

surabhi 4 show ye ullu alle................

----------


## sha

Big opening for deric abraham in thalikulam

----------


## mujthaba

Last oru 5 minute bahalamayam .. ath kidu thought aayi .. padathinte response ne swadeenikunna sambavam aan such last minutes spices..

----------


## sha



----------


## Darth Vader



----------


## sha

Extra screen (Thanam) added @ Kattanam Ganam Movie Complex #DerricAbraham set M-Town on fire

----------


## Darth Vader



----------


## David999

> 


Football and Mazha okke melle sideilekku maari ninnatte.. Derrick Abraham the finest cop varavariyichirikkunnu     :Band:

----------


## Darth Vader

Kondungalloor

----------


## Tissot

Film kandu frm nilambur fairyland.....hf......padam oru avg aaaye thoniyulu.........drctn spr aaanu....ee oru storyl ithrem ethichathu drctn thanneyanu......climax save the movie to the avg....acting manmookkayku perform cheyan mathramula role onum ila......ullathu gambheerayi cheythu...except first some scenes.....boxoffice enthavumnu aryla....climaxil kayyadikan kitya avasaram aaaanu aaswasam

----------


## Sagar

> തൽക്കാലം നിന്റെ ചങ്ക് കാണാൻ താൽപര്യമില്ല.
> 1st day തന്നെ ഓഫ് ടോപിക്  പൊക്കി നടക്കുന്ന ഈയാളെ അഡ്മിൻസ് ഒന്നും കാണുന്നില്ലേ..


😘😘😘......admins ellam padam kanda hang overil aarikkum....😎😎

----------


## David999

> Film kandu frm nilambur fairyland.....hf......padam oru avg aaaye thoniyulu.........drctn spr aaanu....ee oru storyl ithrem ethichathu drctn thanneyanu......climax save the movie to the avg....acting manmookkayku perform cheyan mathramula role onum ila......ullathu gambheerayi cheythu...except first some scenes.....boxoffice enthavumnu aryla....climaxil kayyadikan kitya avasaram aaaanu aaswasam


Climax vechu mathram box officil Valare Valare munnil ethi ya pala padanaglum undu Malayalam industry il .. ithum athil onnakatte ennu pratheekshikunnu..

----------


## Darth Vader

Cherthala Kairali

----------


## mujthaba

> 😘😘😘......admins ellam padam kanda hang overil aarikkum....😎😎


Swayam mass cool anenn thonnipikan aano ingane smiley kure idunnath ??  :Smile:

----------


## Mike

Cherthala immathiri rush aaaa

Kolakolli


> Cherthala Kairali

----------


## Sagar

> Swayam ?mass cool? anenn thonnipikan aano ingane smiley kure idunnath ??


Mmm..athe...

----------


## Sagar

Smiley idunnathum kuttamaayi 🤔🤔

----------


## moovybuf

> Ayyoda...enthina ellaarum ingane choodaavunne...njan padam mosamaanennu paranjo??? Ningalde star number one ennu ningal viswasikkunathu pole ente star number one ennu viswasikkan enikkum avakaasamille?? Still I'm saying mammotty is the second biggest star of Malayalam industry... Abraham is getting great collection in its opening day...😘😘😘


മച്ചാൻ ഇന്ന് വന്നു ഇമ്മാതിരി ഡയലോഗ് അടിക്കേണ്ട വല്ല ആവശ്യവും ഉണ്ടോ  :Very Happy: ...
രണ്ടു പേരും വലിയവർ തന്നെ..

----------


## sankarvp

Watched from Payyanur Shanthi.

Status : Housefull.

1st half  : Average 
2nd half : Above Average
Climax    : 💙 Kidu.

Superb performance from ikka & team.

Last 20 minutes changed the audience responce.

Verdict :  3/5


Sent from my Lenovo A7020a48 using Tapatalk

----------


## Darth Vader



----------


## David999

Ithrem nalla reviews vannathu padathinu gunam cheyyum.. 

Derick Abraham  :Band:

----------


## Akhil krishnan

Special Midnight Shows Added At Aluva And Kodungallur

Sent from my ZUK Z1 using Tapatalk

----------


## mujthaba

> Special Midnight Shows Added At Aluva And Kodungallur
> 
> Sent from my ZUK Z1 using Tapatalk


Ammo apo world cup onum pani thannillallo .. great . Crowd puller as always

----------


## Sagar

> മച്ചാൻ ഇന്ന് വന്നു ഇമ്മാതിരി ഡയലോഗ് അടിക്കേണ്ട വല്ല ആവശ്യവും ഉണ്ടോ ...
> രണ്ടു പേരും വലിയവർ തന്നെ..


Athu thanne Alle machaa njaanum paranje??njan choriyanaanennu ningal okke thanne theerumaanichaal njan enthu cheyyanaa..

----------


## ACHOOTTY

almost all shows in multies in all over kerala.............HF ilekku....................

extra shows ittu thudangi................

single screenil jana sagaram..........................

naalathe bookingum ippozhe niranju thudangi.................

Megastar.............Mass

----------


## Akhil krishnan

Special Show Added At Aluva

Sent from my ZUK Z1 using Tapatalk

----------


## moovybuf

> For me David Nainan is an Emotion.. just like Bilal
> Aa oru Swag Derikkinu ullathaayi enik thonniyilla..
> 
> 
> Ee randu charactetm thammil yaathoru similaritium illa ennullath mammookkayude midukk..


നിങ്ങളുടെയൊക്കെ ടേസ്റ്റ് മനസ്സിലാക്കാൻ വലിയ ബുദ്ധിമുട്ട് തന്നെ...ഡേവിഡ് നൈനാൻ ഒക്കെ അതിനു മാത്രം ഒക്കെ ഉണ്ടോ.. :Rolleyes:

----------


## ACHOOTTY

> Ammo apo world cup onum pani thannillallo .. great . Crowd puller as always


mazhayum , world cup um okke issue aakki nadanna kandappo chiri thonnni..............

padam nannayaal pinne enthu world cup.  keralam muzhuvan angu tv kandondirikkuvalle football.

----------


## David999

> 


And here the celebration starts  :Band: 

Silent ayi irunnalum athokke screenil theliyicha randu per .. shajiyettan and haneefkka..

Thanks for giving us the mega start and mega actor combo .    :Band:

----------


## Darth Vader

Ponnani Alankar

----------


## Niyas Naz

*THRISSUR INOX REMAINING SHOWS*

----------


## Darth Vader

Tripunithura Central - Matinee

----------


## Darth Vader

Pala Universal - Matinee

----------


## Niyas Naz

*
Pazhayannur Shadow cinemas - FS.

SS - SOLD OUT*

----------


## Darth Vader

Balushery Sandhya - Matinee

----------


## Antonio

> Extra screen (Thanam) added @ Kattanam Ganam Movie Complex ��#DerricAbraham set M-Town on fire ��


  @Don David bhai

----------


## Akhil krishnan

Thrissur




Sent from my ZUK Z1 using Tapatalk

----------


## Niyas Naz

*
Tripunithara Matinee*

----------


## Inspector Balram

Apo ellam paranja pole thanne 👌

Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk

----------


## ACHOOTTY

ini prathyekichu oridatheyum shows details idunnilla.............Book my show, ticket new yo ulla ethandu 90% idathum innathe iniyulla shows HF sure for Abraham.

athil  single screensum undu.

now looking extra shows.

----------


## Darth Vader

Kothamangalam Ann

----------


## Akhil krishnan

Muvattupuzha




Sent from my ZUK Z1 using Tapatalk

----------


## mujthaba

> mazhayum , world cup um okke issue aakki nadanna kandappo chiri thonnni..............
> 
> padam nannayaal pinne enthu world cup.  keralam muzhuvan angu tv kandondirikkuvalle football.


Actually ivde pedicha negatives oke positive ayi maari .. especially mazha , nipah oke .. vamban initial kitan sahayichu

----------


## Darth Vader

Pattambi Krishna - Matinee

----------


## Niyas Naz

*
Kollam Partha - FS & SS*

----------


## Akhil krishnan

Pathanamtittha



Sent from my ZUK Z1 using Tapatalk

----------


## Darth Vader

Vadakara Ashok

----------


## Niyas Naz

*kollam pranavam - fs & ss reservation sold out*

----------


## Akhil krishnan

Karungapally



Sent from my ZUK Z1 using Tapatalk

----------


## Darth Vader

Thaliparambu Matinee

----------


## wayanadan

> show okke avide  nadanno aavo?


ആക്കൽ .......

----------


## Antonio

Shaji Annan enthoru silent look aanu
Immathiri Padam okke edukkunna bakki items okke aanel enna scene arunnene..
Ithu oru Kamal /sathyan Anthikkad looks um High voltage making um

----------


## Don David

> @Don David bhai


Enikku vayya .....Nhan ellaam koode nite cheythittund !!Weekend show aayi idaam.....1st day 600 plus show sure aayi !!!

Sent from my vivo 1723 using Tapatalk

----------


## Rajamaanikyam

> Ayyoda...enthina ellaarum ingane choodaavunne...njan padam mosamaanennu paranjo??? Ningalde star number one ennu ningal viswasikkunathu pole ente star number one ennu viswasikkan enikkum avakaasamille?? Still I'm saying mammotty is the second biggest star of Malayalam industry... Abraham is getting great collection in its opening day...😘😘😘


For me hyped movie vannaal Ikka thanne no 1 crowd puller, Lalettan 2nd followed by DQ...

----------


## bilal john

> Watched from Payyanur Shanthi.
> 
> Status : Housefull.
> 
> 1st half  : Average 
> 2nd half : Above Average
> Climax    : 💙 Kidu.
> 
> Superb performance from ikka & team.
> ...


Thanks macha

----------


## ACHOOTTY

> ആക്കൽ .......


  poyi oru HF board eduthu vaado........wayanadaa.......only  wayanadu mathram baakki.

----------


## Jo

Aarenkilum TVM oru ticket innoppikkumo..undenkil pls send phone number...ente frndinu vendiya

----------


## Akhil krishnan

Thodupuzha Aashirwad

Sent from my ZUK Z1 using Tapatalk

----------


## ACHOOTTY

> Aarenkilum TVM oru ticket innoppikkumo..undenkil pls send phone number...ente frndinu vendiya


kadinakulam G tracksil kittum..............vere evidem chance kanunnilla.

----------


## twist369

3rd show added at Thalassery liberty 11:00 pm

----------


## Akhil krishnan

Palakkad Priya  Bookings Increases




Sent from my ZUK Z1 using Tapatalk

----------


## mujthaba

> kadinakulam G tracksil kittum..............vere evidem chance kanunnilla.


Multi ellam full ayo innathe ?? 
Maximum ethra porumo avo collection

----------


## twist369

Thalassery Carnival 4:30 show sold out

----------


## Akhil krishnan

Kodungallur




Sent from my ZUK Z1 using Tapatalk

----------


## David999

> Aarenkilum TVM oru ticket innoppikkumo..undenkil pls send phone number...ente frndinu vendiya


TVM ilum ticket kittanilla ? Avide arum arinjittilla ennano 2 divasam munpe kittiya karakambi..

----------


## ACHOOTTY

> 3rd show added at Thalassery liberty 11:00 pm


avide carnival il iiyulla ella showyum full aanu.

----------


## Akhil krishnan

Haripad




Sent from my ZUK Z1 using Tapatalk

----------


## ChalakudikaraN



----------


## Darth Vader



----------


## Antonio

Expecting 95 percent average occupancy

----------


## Antonio

> 


D cinemas illee??
Surabhi screen 2 Alle??

----------


## Akhil krishnan

TVM




Sent from my ZUK Z1 using Tapatalk

----------


## Darth Vader



----------


## ACHOOTTY

> Multi ellam full ayo innathe ?? 
> Maximum ethra porumo avo collection


almost ellam kazhinju...............padmanabha, kairali, devi priya onnum adukkakaye vendaa.........ammathiri thirakku aavum.

collection onnu onnora porum.....................cheruthu valuth ennilla ellayidatum 90% molil collection aanu...............main centres okke 100% um extra showyum.

----------


## renjuus

Padam kandu.avg at best .last 15-20 mnts fansinu armaadhikkaan  undu eventhough it is very much predictable .first portions okke valya impressive aayi thonniyillla

----------


## Deepu k

> appo padam onnum kaanarilla alle.................


Bakki ella padangalkkum first day ticket kittiyittudu.ithu matine housefull akumennu swapnathil polum karuthiyilla.chattambi nadinu shesham oru mammotty padam firstday palayil matine housefull akunnathu ithanu.pokkiri raja first day matine fullayirunnu pakshe noonshow pappy appacha ayirunnu.puli murugan polum first day matine full allayirunnu.first day matine full avananu paadu.

----------


## Akhil krishnan

Calicut Regal 7pm Show & Ramanattukara Surabhi 8pm Show Sold Out




Sent from my ZUK Z1 using Tapatalk

----------


## David999

> 


Unanimous opinion anallo .. kidilan   :Band:

----------


## ACHOOTTY

> TVM
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my ZUK Z1 using Tapatalk


carnival green field extra show itta pole undallo..............innale motham 7 show aayirunnu.

red carpet adakkam.............2 + 5

now morning okke kahzinja sesham still  5 shows.

----------


## Abin thomas

Watched abraham fdfs frm kottayam abhilash

Double house full.license issue karanam 15 min late ayitanu show thudangiye.terrific atmosphere arunnu.

Movie started very well in the nature of a edge of the seat thriller.High gearil pokondirunna vandi shaji annan onnu low aki.pinne vere oru plotilek oru emotional plot.ikka nannayi perform cheythu.interval ayapol padam oru abv avg level feel cheythu.

Second half started nicely.slow ayi thudangi engaging ayi.chilark engilum climaxile adhyathe twist pidikitum(kitathavarun und).but ellam kazhinjulla randamathe ah oru twist kidukki.massive response arunnu theatril.

Makkuka ikkaye chavitunna scenil enik pullikit orennam kodukan thonni.

Overall a good film that can be enjoyed by fans nd normal audience.padam kazhinjapol nalla claps arunnu.athu fans showyk usual anelum purathirangiya normal audience parayunna ketu.ah kollam,abv avg,verel level,oru varavu koode varanam.inganoke overall nala wom anu.mohanlal fans treasurer ente frnd anu pulli abv avg ennu paranju.ellam kondum decent film.mafia sasi stunts.so cheethaperu kelpikunna parannadi ithil illa.slow motion only 2 or 3 athu over anennu oposite fans polum parayilla.for a change mass kanikan oru scenil polum cooling glass illa.

Abv avg script.Haneef adeni is improving.next film ithilum improve avatte.

Overall verdict: Shaji annanu pani ariyam 3.5/5

Producer joby George theatril vannarunnu.ente congrats nerit paranjitund.

----------


## moovybuf

> Padam kandu.avg at best .last 15-20 mnts fansinu armaadhikkaan  undu eventhough it is very much predictable .first portions okke valya impressive aayi thonniyillla


ee average vechu evidam vare povum enn nokkaam

----------


## David999

> 


Youth okke etteduthu.. avrokke full aveshathil anallo.. padam koluthi ..

----------


## ChalakudikaraN

> D cinemas illee??
> Surabhi screen 2 Alle??


only screen 2...... screen 1il jurassic park agreement

----------


## Mike

...

----------


## JAWAN

http://news.keralakaumudi.com/beta/n...=MQ==&cID=OQ==

----------


## Darth Vader

Matinee - Ca=halakudy

----------


## JAWAN

http://www.marunadanmalayali.com/cin...athikal-112135

----------


## Akhil krishnan

Matinee Housefull At SN Theatre ,Haripad




Sent from my ZUK Z1 using Tapatalk

----------


## Tigerbasskool

> Watched abraham fdfs frm kottayam abhilash
> 
> Double house full.license issue karanam 15 min late ayitanu show thudangiye.terrific atmosphere arunnu.
> 
> Movie started very well in the nature of a edge of the seat thriller.High gearil pokondirunna vandi shaji annan onnu low aki.pinne vere oru plotilek oru emotional plot.ikka nannayi perform cheythu.interval ayapol padam oru abv avg level feel cheythu.
> 
> Second half started nicely.slow ayi thudangi engaging ayi.chilark engilum climaxile adhyathe twist pidikitum(kitathavarun und).but ellam kazhinjulla randamathe ah oru twist kidukki.massive response arunnu theatril.
> 
> Makkuka ikkaye chavitunna scenil enik pullikit orennam kodukan thonni.
> ...


makkukka ithilum undo

Thanks for the review

----------


## Darth Vader

Kottakkal Sangeeth 
Matinee

----------


## ACHOOTTY

Akhil..........TVM Greenfield.......8 pm and 10.30 pm show new added aanu............ravile undarnnilla.

motham...........green field - 5 and red carpet  - 2 aayirunnu.

now it 7 and 2 .     total - 9 shows at greenfield.

4 shows at karyavattam. vere theatre.

----------


## Abin thomas

> ee average vechu evidam vare povum enn nokkaam


Ellarkum avg alla bhai.njn ividuthe review kanditalla parayane.purathe wom nokita.nerit ketath.athu kottayathunnu athu ikka fort onnum alla.normal opinions anu.decent opinion und.

----------


## Abin thomas

> makkukka ithilum undo
> 
> Thanks for the review


Just 3-4 scenes.pedikenda  :Laughing:

----------


## shameenls

Tvm greenfield carnival 2 more shows added @Don David

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk

----------


## Darth Vader

Vadakara Shika Matinee

----------


## Akhil krishnan

> Akhil..........TVM Greenfield.......8 pm and 10.30 pm show new added aanu............ravile undarnnilla.
> 
> motham...........green field - 5 and red carpet  - 2 aayirunnu.
> 
> now it 7 and 2 .     total - 9 shows at greenfield.
> 
> 4 shows at karyavattam. vere theatre.


great .. inform @DonDavid

Sent from my ZUK Z1 using Tapatalk

----------


## shameenls

കൊച്ചി നാളത്തെ ബുക്കിംഗ് 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk

----------


## ChalakudikaraN

> extra show okke undel report pls.............irinjalakkuda 2 idathu ille...........mapranathum undallo padam.
> 
> surabhi 4 show ye ullu alle................


irinjalakuda jk 5 shows chembakaserry 5 shows varna 4 shows...

surabhi screen 2 - 4 shows

----------


## Darth Vader

TVM - Matinee

----------


## Tigerbasskool

> For me hyped movie vannaal Ikka thanne no 1 crowd puller, Lalettan 2nd followed by DQ...


pinne alla

avantee okee posts nu reply cheyaan ningalku veree pani unnum illaa..avantee udesham chorochil aaanu...ignore lists il idu thats it 

enjoy the success of abraham

----------


## Darth Vader

Thalashery Liberty Matinee

----------


## shameenls

ഹെവി ബുക്കിങ് 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk

----------


## Darth Vader

Manjeri Devaki - Matinee

----------


## shameenls

കത്തി കയറുന്നു 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk

----------


## Deepu k

> Aarenkilum TVM oru ticket innoppikkumo..undenkil pls send phone number...ente frndinu vendiya


Padam kando? Opinion para enikku matine ticket kittiyilla universal hosefull avumennu swapnathil polum karuthiyilla

----------


## Antonio

> irinjalakuda jk 5 shows chembakaserry 5 shows varna 4 shows...
> 
> surabhi screen 2 - 4 shows


 @ACHOOTTY bro

----------


## Antonio

> Aarenkilum TVM oru ticket innoppikkumo..undenkil pls send phone number...ente frndinu vendiya


Nedumangadu pothenkode onnum ille???

----------


## Tigerbasskool

> Kandu evm perumbavoor. 
> House full kurachu per tharayil okke irunna nu padam kandathu. Padam peruthu ishtamaayi ...Avasana 20 minute 
> Theater earth shattering atmosphere aayirunnu ...fansinu ...Thanks shaji paadoor ...


Thank you ......

----------


## Antonio

@ballu  @Sidharthan  @shivankutty  @kandahassan  @movielover @ITV bros..kaanunnundo??
Reviews expecting...

----------


## Tigerbasskool

> Athe .. avakasham.. athu ningade starinte padam threadil vannu angeru second big star ayathine kurichu njangal vazhthumbo theeravunnthe ullu.. appo enthyirikkum ningalude reply ennariyan kathirikkunu.



vittu kala machaa..cheelu kesu ..report the post dont quote and put him in ignore lists...problem solved..chumma samayam kaleyendaa

enjoy the success of abraham  :Cool:

----------


## David999



----------


## Mike

.......

----------


## ABE



----------


## David999

> vittu kala machaa..cheelu kesu ..report the post dont quote and put him in ignore lists...problem solved..chumma samayam kaleyendaa
> 
> enjoy the success of abraham


Sure bhai .. 👍🏻

----------


## Tigerbasskool

> #AbrahaminteSanthathikal
> Megastar is back 😉
> Excellent One 👌
> Decent 1st half (Slower) followed by a superb 2nd half.
> Mammukka 🤩
> Teriffic BGM, Songs were also decent.
> Great directorial debut for Shaji Padoor 👍
> Alby (DOP) 😍
> Well made Script, Dialogues 👌
> ...


kidu  :Clap:   :Clap:   :Clap: 

Thanks

----------


## Sidharthan

Kidu 1st half for me..housefull @ Pala universal
Bgm and visuals..perfo elarum super..slow aanelum well connected


Sent from my Lenovo A7020a48 using Tapatalk

----------


## Antonio

You tube Ile Sudheesh payyannur review vannilla... nokkam..Angeru kurachu genuine aanu

----------


## David999

> 


Super .. FK nna summavaa.. 
Congratulations to all FK?ians..

----------


## Tigerbasskool

> Kidu 1st half for me..housefull @ Pala universal
> Bgm and visuals..perfo elarum super..slow aanelum well connected
> 
> 
> Sent from my Lenovo A7020a48 using Tapatalk


Thanks sidharthan ..expecting an honest review from u ..enjoy the movie

----------


## Mike

കോട്ടയം oke Anyaya rush.. Pics കുറെ ഉണ്ട്.. ആരേലും post chey.. I will ബ busy for some time..

----------


## Mike

Thanks bhai..

Keep us updated... 


> Kidu 1st half for me..housefull @ Pala universal
> Bgm and visuals..perfo elarum super..slow aanelum well connected
> 
> 
> Sent from my Lenovo A7020a48 using Tapatalk

----------


## arjunan

Earthquake booking at thodpuzha. 2 more shows added at silver screen.. now total 10 shows till... Ashirwad 4 shows. Silver screen 4+2 shows.. @Don David

----------


## Antonio

Queen film nte Machaans full padathinu kettiyittund.... Anu Sithara um enganelum poyikkananam

----------


## Darth Vader

Kattanam Raagam

----------


## Antonio

> കോട്ടയം oke Anyaya rush.. Pics കുറെ ഉണ്ട്.. ആരേലും post chey.. I will ബ busy for some time..


Asha add cheyyumo???

----------


## Darth Vader

Muvatupuzha Issac

----------


## Rajamaanikyam

> Kidu 1st half for me..housefull @ Pala universal
> Bgm and visuals..perfo elarum super..slow aanelum well connected
> 
> 
> Sent from my Lenovo A7020a48 using Tapatalk


Great to hear that from you Sidhu bhai... Second half ishtamaakatte ennu pratheekshikkunnu...

----------


## Abin thomas

> Asha add cheyyumo???


Add cheythal nannayirunnu.marana rush

----------


## David999



----------


## Abin thomas

Kottayam matinee.abhilash

Sent from my Redmi Note 5 Pro using Tapatalk

----------


## Darth Vader

Kottayam Matinee

----------


## sha



----------


## LOLan

Finally *Mammootty* is back...!!

Theaterukalil avesham nirakkunna Megastar

----------


## Antonio

Kottayam changanachery il ithrakk rush for an ikka movie after a long period...
TGF ilum Melil thanne

----------


## arjunan

> TVM
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my ZUK Z1 using Tapatalk


Swaram Layam kattakada 3 rd show add aayitundu ippol...11:15 pm

----------


## Antonio

> Kottayam Matinee


FB il oru video ippo vannu
After noonshow celebration..Nalla rush und...
Innu ellam full adichekkum

----------


## Antonio

> Swaram Layam kattakada 3 rd show add aayitundu ippol...


 @Don David @ACHOOTTY

----------


## The wrong one

Watching From Mukkam Rose HF_350+

Interval ayi ithu vare adipoli... Eagerly waiting for second half

Sent from my SM-T231 using Tapatalk

----------


## The wrong one

Oraksheem illatha thirakkan....returns und

Sent from my SM-T231 using Tapatalk

----------


## Abin thomas

> FB il oru video ippo vannu
> After noonshow celebration..Nalla rush und...
> Innu ellam full adichekkum


Online ellam theernu.

----------


## Darth Vader



----------


## King Amal

Back to back housefull shows.. 😍😍😍😍

----------


## Tigerbasskool

good going...TGF ne kaalum collect cheyum ennu ureppu aayi ...

----------


## Darth Vader

Cherthala Kairali Matinee

----------


## Helwin

?jjathi kiduve  :Band:

----------


## Darth Vader

*Abrahaminte Santhathikal*3 mins ? 







_#ShornurAnurag Matinee Rush
#AbrahaminteSanthathikal_

_


_

----------


## Akhil krishnan



----------


## Abin thomas

Adhyayita ikka inganoru post idunne ee aduth

Sent from my Redmi Note 5 Pro using Tapatalk

----------


## Rajamaanikyam

Makkale ithellam kandu romanchification vannu kannu niranju poyi.... Illolam thamasichalum vannallo...

----------


## Tigerbasskool

Abrahaminte Santhathikal Review: A Deft Suspense Thriller That Is A Compelling Watch!

Read more at: https://www.filmibeat.com/malayalam/...ty-274492.html

----------


## Darth Vader

*Abrahaminte Santhathikal*9 mins ? 







_#Palakkad Priya #Matinee ✌#HouseFull_
_#AbrahaminteSanthathikal #InCinemasNow_ 

_


_

----------


## Antonio

> Back to back housefull shows.. 😍😍😍😍


Kairali Padmanabha Aries full Alle bhai??

----------


## Amjad Kodungallur

> da
> itihl edit chythu naale list ittal mathi
> ninaku easy aakkan vendi list undakkiyatha


Njanella Aa Amjad  :Vandivittu: 
Ath ente aparan @Don David

----------


## mujthaba

> Kidu 1st half for me..housefull @ Pala universal
> Bgm and visuals..perfo elarum super..slow aanelum well connected
> 
> 
> Sent from my Lenovo A7020a48 using Tapatalk


Same opinion  :Smile:

----------


## shameenls

ഏരീസ് ബിഗ് സ്ക്രീൻ 10 pm ബുക്കിംഗ്. Sure hf
കാട്ടാക്കട സ്വരലയം 11.55 one more show added. രാവിലെ 9.30 pm നു ഒന്ന് ആഡ് ചെയ്തിരുന്നു. ഇന്നലെ മോർണിംഗ് ഒരു ഷോയും ആഡ് ചെയ്തിരുന്നു. Total 3 shows added on screen 2 @ don david

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk

----------


## Antonio

> Makkale ithellam kandu romanchification vannu kannu niranju poyi.... Illolam thamasichalum vannallo...


Nammalundeeee

----------


## Tigerbasskool

Abrahaminte Santhathikal movie: quick review...

What works Mammootty brings into play his amazing screen presence, which seemed to have gone on lea...

A climax that will be forever known for its kick-in-the-butt irreverence. It's perhaps the surprise ...

Read more at: https://english.manoramaonline.com/e...ie-review.html

----------


## King Amal

> Kairali Padmanabha Aries full Alle bhai??


Full aa bro.. 
Inn ini nokkanda.. Blackil okke ticket koduth thudangittund...

Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk

----------


## Antonio

> ഏരീസ് ബിഗ് സ്ക്രീൻ 10 pm ബുക്കിംഗ്. Sure hf
> കാട്ടാക്കട സ്വരലയം 11.55 one more show added. രാവിലെ 9.30 pm നു ഒന്ന് ആഡ് ചെയ്തിരുന്നു. ഇന്നലെ മോർണിംഗ് ഒരു ഷോയും ആഡ് ചെയ്തിരുന്നു. Total 3 shows added on screen 2 @ don david
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


 @Don David..Bro enne thallaruth...

----------


## Tigerbasskool

*Mammootty At His Best*Mammootty is one of the finest actors which Indian film industry has ever witnessed. For him, playing the role of Derek Abraham was a cakewalk, and he literally outshone every other actor in the movie.
The actor literally excelled in emotional scenes, but in stunt sequences, the actor once again proclaimed that his age is drawing him backward in performing action scenes.
The supporting actors in the film, Siddique, Kalabhavan Shajon, Renji Panicker, Kaniha, and Suresh Krishna too did justice to their roles. However, the performance of Anson Joseph who played the role of Derek's brother was a slightly disappointing as he went over the board many times in emotional scenes.


*Shaji Padoor And Haneef Adeni: The Real Heroes Of The Movie*As mentioned earlier, the initial 30 minutes of the movie was pure elegance. Later, the movie derails a bit, and in the second half, the plot regains the momentum. With unexpected twists and turns, the film ends with a bang. The climax twist was sheer excellence to be experienced by everyone.
Haneef Adeni who previously directed 'The Great Father' has once again repeated the magic in this film. The script was very tight, and there is not even a single loophole in the entire movie.
Shaji Padoor who has previously worked with legends like Joshiy and Shaji Kailas proved that he is an asset to the Malayalam film industry.
Another major highlight of the movie is Gopi Sundar's scintillating background score. The music of the movie literally blends with the overall mood of the flick, and it played a crucial role in making the audience glued to the screen in theatres.
*Final Verdict*'Abrahaminte Santhathikal' is stylish, engaging and racy thriller which ends with a high note. This movie is a masterpiece from Shaji Padoor and is worth watching and enjoying.

https://www.ibtimes.co.in/abrahamint...r-class-772176

----------


## Niyas Naz

*CALICUT APSARA*

----------


## Antonio

> Full aa bro.. 
> Inn ini nokkanda.. Blackil okke ticket koduth thudangittund...
> 
> Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk


Innale Marykkutty Black il Alappuzha balcony Open aayi oru chettan counter il thanne ninnu kodukkunnundarunnu..athu first-class 40 percent empty aayittum..
Appo pinne ithinokke parayandallo

----------


## Niyas Naz

*CHALAKUDY*

----------


## sha

അബ്രഹാമിന്റെ സന്തതികൾ 
എടപ്പാൾ ശാരദ മൂവീസ് 6:30ഷോ ഹൌസ് ഫുൾ സെക്കന്റ്* ഹൌസ്ഫുൾ ആയതിനാൽ തിരക്ക് കാരണം 11:50നു സ്പെഷ്യൽ show ഉണ്ടായിരിക്കുന്നതാണ്

----------


## renjuus

> ee average vechu evidam vare povum enn nokkaam


ithu ente ahipraayam maathramallebro..pothuve kidu opinion allee..so sure shot superhit thane.. :Yes3:

----------


## Tigerbasskool



----------


## Mike

Don nu mathyay.. . Epo extra shows nte melam anu.... Ithra expect cheythu kanilaa..

----------


## Tigerbasskool

*അബ്രഹാമിനൊപ്പം മമ്മൂട്ടിയുടെ പെരുന്നാൾ*

----------


## mujthaba

:Clap:   :Clap:   :Clap: 
I do respect women pole dialog ezhthunna ukri oke mam kanihayod parayunna dialog oke onn kettu padikanam  .. superb oneliner on attitude towards women

----------


## Akhil krishnan



----------


## Antonio

Extra shows ellarum @Don David bhai ye tag cheyyamo pls???
Cheyyallo Alle @Don David bro??

----------


## ACHOOTTY

> ഏരീസ് ബിഗ് സ്ക്രീൻ 10 pm ബുക്കിംഗ്. Sure hf
> കാട്ടാക്കട സ്വരലയം 11.55 one more show added. രാവിലെ 9.30 pm നു ഒന്ന് ആഡ് ചെയ്തിരുന്നു. ഇന്നലെ മോർണിംഗ് ഒരു ഷോയും ആഡ് ചെയ്തിരുന്നു. Total 3 shows added on screen 2 @ don david
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


aries.........550, padmanabha and devipriya - 750, kairali - 450    ithu koode chernnal............1750 viewrs aayi.    1 showkku night.   koodathe vere multiesum.

----------


## Tigerbasskool

> ithu ente ahipraayam maathramallebro..pothuve kidu opinion allee..so sure shot superhit thane..


athukum mele pokum renjuusss  :Wink:

----------


## Akhil krishnan



----------


## emirates

Happy to hear wonderful response for Abrahaminte Santhathikal from everyone ! Thank you all 😊
Mammukka response 

Sent from my X9009 using Tapatalk

----------


## david john

Ejjathi mazhyathu eejaathi opening

Mattulavark swapnam maathram

----------


## Don David

> അബ്രഹാമിന്റെ സന്തതികൾ 
> എടപ്പാൾ ശാരദ മൂവീസ് 6:30ഷോ ഹൌസ് ഫുൾ സെക്കന്റ്* ഹൌസ്ഫുൾ ആയതിനാൽ തിരക്ക് കാരണം 11:50നു സ്പെഷ്യൽ show ഉണ്ടായിരിക്കുന്നതാണ്


 :Vandivittu: 

Sent from my vivo 1723 using Tapatalk

----------


## renjuus

> athukum mele pokum renjuusss


ya good..oru ATBB aavattee.even better an IH  :Sneaky2:

----------


## Rajamaanikyam

> Nammalundeeee


Abraham ne kaanan 1 week wait cheyyanallo enna vishamam maathram... But Abraham polichadakkumbol aa dukhamangu marakkum Eeppachan..

----------


## ACHOOTTY

> ya good..oru ATBB aavattee.even better an IH


 :Footy: ....................

----------


## sankarvp

> I do respect women pole dialog ezhthunna ukri oke mam kanihayod parayunna dialog oke onn kettu padikanam  .. superb oneliner on attitude towards women


Yes, ath kidu ayirunnu.👍

Sent from my Lenovo A7020a48 using Tapatalk

----------


## Don David

> Extra shows ellarum @Don David bhai ye tag cheyyamo pls???
> Cheyyallo Alle @Don David bro??


Cheyyanam !!!10k plus shiws kittunna movie aanu ,so shiws travk cheythillel anti forums and haters okke 5k to 6k yil othukkum ..

Sent from my vivo 1723 using Tapatalk

----------


## Niyas Naz

* EDAPPAL SHARADHA*

----------


## Darth Vader



----------


## ACHOOTTY

> Ejjathi mazhyathu eejaathi opening
> 
> Mattulavark swapnam maathram


mazha, nipha ennokke paranju chilar odi rekshapettu...............

----------


## Niyas Naz

*CHERTHALA KAIRALI*

----------


## renjuus

> ....................


ningal naatil ille bhai..ithokke FDFS fansidinteyil kaanendaa film allee  :Ahupinne:

----------


## ACHOOTTY

> ningal naatil ille bhai..ithokke FDFS fansidinteyil kaanendaa film allee


koppu appozhekkum ivide ethi............avide poyappo aake oru padam panchavarna thatha.......kashtam.

ennal ennum ivide rls aavum. ithavana athum illa.  :Weeping:

----------


## Rajamaanikyam

> Ejjathi mazhyathu eejaathi opening
> 
> Mattulavark swapnam maathram


David annan ithu kando.. Kandal 6/5 rating kodukkunennurappanu..

----------


## Darth Vader

Calicut Apsara

----------


## ACHOOTTY

> *CHERTHALA KAIRALI*


cherthala, kattanam, harippadu okke full odu full.

----------


## Darth Vader

C Cinemas Chengannur

----------


## Darth Vader

More



Special show added for #*AbrahaminteSanthathikal* @ Alappuzha Kairali at 12am @MegastarAddicts @MammoottyTrends @Mammookka_boys







More

----------


## Niyas Naz

*ALLEPY KAIRALI - MIDNIGHT SHOW ADDED*

----------


## David999

HF showsinte perum Mazha  :Band:

----------


## Mike

.....

----------


## David999

> *ALLEPY KAIRALI - MIDNIGHT SHOW ADDED*


Bro ..  @Don David

----------


## David999

> 


Dhee veendum  @Don David.

----------


## perumal

@ACHOOTTY innathe housefull list idan patuo time undel ..late ayalum sarila  :Vandivittu:

----------


## kandahassan

Padam Kandu .. Ok film

----------


## Niyas Naz

*KANNUR FS*

----------


## Mike

HF allatha list alle more easy... 


> @ACHOOTTY innathe housefull list idan patuo time undel ..late ayalum sarila

----------


## mujthaba

Tgf nte athe pole aan pokk.. athra valiya vijayam avumo enn nokam ..

----------


## Akhil krishnan

Kunnamkulam Bhavana

----------


## Don David

> More
> 
> 
> 
> Special show added for #*AbrahaminteSanthathikal* @ Alappuzha Kairali at 12am @MegastarAddicts @MammoottyTrends @Mammookka_boys
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :Ayyo: 

Sent from my vivo 1723 using Tapatalk

----------


## Akhil krishnan



----------


## Rajamaanikyam

Mammootty masathil masathil padam irakkiyathalla kuzhappamennu manassilayilla... Padam pidikkanariyunnavarekkondu pidippikkathathaanu prashnam... Ikka 1 year wait cheythu oru Marthandante padavumayi vannalum kaaryam onnumilla... Count alla problem... Selection maathram aanu problem... Biggest blockbuster of the year loading... Kochunniyo Odiyano varunna vare no 1 Abraham thanne...

----------


## moovybuf

> Padam Kandu .. Ok film


Ningalkku 100 cr and 150 cr loading und... Athu kaanumbo Kori tharikkaam...
Ningale pole mahaanmaaraaya malayalikalkk patiya aalalla mammooty..

----------


## chennai

> *ALLEPY KAIRALI - MIDNIGHT SHOW ADDED*


 :Band:   :Band:

----------


## Akhil krishnan

Varkala Matinee Rush

----------


## mujthaba

> Ningalkku 100 cr and 150 cr loading und... Athu kaanumbo Kori tharikkaam...
> Ningale pole mahaanmaaraaya malayalikalkk patiya aalalla mammooty..


Bhai kanunnillle ?

----------


## Rajamaanikyam

> Tgf nte athe pole aan pokk.. athra valiya vijayam avumo enn nokam ..


Athilum mukalil aakum... Karanam TGF nu katta competition ayirunnu... Ivide athrakkangu competition illa at least till next 2 to 3 weeks....

----------


## Akhil krishnan



----------


## Akhil krishnan

Kottakal Sangeeth

----------


## Akhil krishnan

Manjeri Devaki

----------


## Akhil krishnan

Baalussery Sandhya

----------


## Niyas Naz

*KANNUR*

----------


## Akhil krishnan

Mananthavady Jose

----------


## perumal

> @ACHOOTTY innathe housefull list idan patuo time undel ..late ayalum sarila


Neenda list kanda kanninu kulir aayene  :Bossman:

----------


## Akhil krishnan

Kothamanagalam Ann

----------


## Akhil krishnan

Kadakkal Sree Dhanya

----------


## Tigerbasskool

> ya good..oru ATBB aavattee.even better an IH


 :Cheers1:  :Cheers1:  :Cheers1:

----------


## Akhil krishnan

KattakadaSwaramLayam Matinee Housefull

Extra Show added at 11.15pm today!!

----------


## moovybuf

> Bhai kanunnillle ?


Ivide irangatte bhaai

----------


## Akhil krishnan

TaliparambaAlinkeel

5PM Show Heavy Rush

----------


## Tigerbasskool

ee kanakinu bilal 2 varumbol enthaakum avasthaa  :Shocked:

----------


## sha

ചോര കൊണ്ട് അബ്രഹാമിന്റെ പ്രതികാരം; റിവ്യു Saturday 16 June 2018 04:40 PM IST by ടോണി മാത്യു...

Read more at: https://www.manoramaonline.com/movie...mammootty.html

----------


## Mike

Bilal item vere..

Athnu trailer.. Teaser onum venda.. Just one FL is enough to trash all Initial records... 


> ee kanakinu bilal 2 varumbol enthaakum avasthaa

----------


## Antonio

Kottayam ory extra show or screen varaan chance und

----------


## Akhil krishnan

Payyanur Shanthi

----------


## Akhil krishnan

Aluva Casino

----------


## Akhil krishnan



----------


## Mike

......

----------


## Antonio

> Bilal item vere..
> 
> Athnu trailer.. Teaser onum venda.. Just one FL is enough to trash all Initial records...


Kunjachan also...

----------


## Mike

Multiyil 2 shows koode evdelum add cheyanamarnnu.. Missed opportunity

----------


## amanvarish1

Watched it from calicut apsara
first half: 2.75/5.
Second half : 3/5.
Double climax : 4/5.
My view : Just below the great father.
Verdict : Super hit
mammootty : Excellent.

----------


## mujthaba

> Watched it from calicut apsara
> first half: 2.75/5.
> Second half : 3/5.
> Double climax : 4/5.
> My view : Just below the great father.
> Verdict : Super hit
> mammootty : Excellent.


Mammootty excellent ..  best perfo in a commercial movie after a while..  :Clap:

----------


## Akhil krishnan

Calicut Regal 10 pm Show Sold Out

Ramanattukara Surabhi 10pm Show Almost Full ( 8 tickets remaining)

----------


## Abin thomas

Uncle(boxofficil enthanelum ellarum angeekaricha padam)
Abrahamum cheethaperu kelpikilla ennurap.ee oru level il ang poya mathiyarunnu.valya akrantham onnumilla.

----------


## Akhil krishnan



----------


## Niyas Naz

*Kodungallore*

----------


## Tigerbasskool

> Kunjachan also...


intial guareented aanu but midhun mnanuel thomas nil valiyee hope illaa...aadu2 okee thattikootu ayittee thoniyethu ullu ..

----------


## Antonio

> Uncle(boxofficil enthanelum ellarum angeekaricha padam)
> Abrahamum cheethaperu kelpikilla ennurap.ee oru level il ang poya mathiyarunnu.valya akrantham onnumilla.


Ithu aanu bro Blog nu kittan pokana advantage

----------


## sha

http://onlookersmedia.com/reviews/me...-movie-review/

----------


## Mike

...

----------


## Abin thomas

> intial guareented aanu but midhun mnanuel thomas nil valiyee hope illaa...aadu2 okee thattikootu ayittee thoniyethu ullu ..


Thatikootu anelum pulse arinj padam pidikan pulli midukana.kunjachane shaji papan pole rework cheyavunnathe ullu.but paliyal poyi.any way athum kidu initials arikum.

----------


## Antonio

> intial guareented aanu but midhun mnanuel thomas nil valiyee hope illaa...aadu2 okee thattikootu ayittee thoniyethu ullu ..


Kunjachan enna title..
Ikka..
Midhun Manuel inu Aadu undakkiya image
Vijay Babu nte Friday films..
Ithrem mathi..bakki okke nokkam

----------


## Abin thomas

> Ithu aanu bro Blog nu kittan pokana advantage


Blog nannavate.0% expectation enth kitiyalum happy.leave it.innu abraham mathram.

----------


## mujthaba

BMS rating 92 ..

----------


## Tigerbasskool

angenee 4000 posts complete cheythu ...abraham nu vendi samarpikunnu  :Yeye:  

party time  :Band:

----------


## Antonio

> BMS rating 92 ..


Athu kalanjekk.kanakkaa..kudicha vellathil viswasikkanda

----------


## abraham

https://youtu.be/DNMXGWaxU7Q

----------


## Antonio

Sudheesh payyannur nalla review

----------


## Mike

....

----------


## MALABARI

thookiyadi  :cheers:   :cheers:   :cheers:

----------


## MALABARI

biggest rush for any malayalam movie after PREMAM  :cheers:

----------


## AJAY

> biggest rush for any malayalam movie after PREMAM


 :cheers:  :cheers:  :cheers:  :cheers:  :cheers:  :cheers:  :cheers:  :cheers:  :cheers:

----------


## Darth Vader

................

----------


## Darth Vader



----------


## Darth Vader

Kochi EVM FS

----------


## aashiq1

Extra chair itan padam kandat.. mass scenes elam heavy response ..sure BB

----------


## chennai

aplyil oke mazha thudangi.. pani avand irikate

----------


## Abin thomas

Fans olam kazhinjalum ee padam oru min wom keep cheyumennanu thonune.beacause chumma slow motionum dialogue adiyum onnum illa overayit.punch dialog oru 3-4 ennam kanum.athellam nalla punch ayit thanne vannitund..

----------


## Young Mega Star

Another Super hit from Mammookka .  :Smile:

----------


## david john

Kochi evm fullo

Entamme

----------


## sudeepdayal

> Extra chair itan padam kandat.. mass scenes elam heavy response ..sure BB


Aliyaa TGF nekaalum kollamo?? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## mujthaba

> Fans olam kazhinjalum ee padam oru min wom keep cheyumennanu thonune.beacause chumma slow motionum dialogue adiyum onnum illa overayit.punch dialog oru 3-4 ennam kanum.athellam nalla punch ayit thanne vannitund..


Yes mass + class + family .. families prefer cheyth thudangiyal mathi..

----------


## misbah7722

Nilambur fairyland screen 1 fs housefull 

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk

----------


## MALABARI

masssseeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee

----------


## Abin thomas

> Aliyaa TGF nekaalum kollamo?? 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Samayam ullapol kanu bhai.tgf ishtapetathanengil theerchayum ithu ishtapedum.tgf ishtapedathavark polum ithu ishtapedan chance und.

----------


## sudeepdayal

Mammootty star power enthaanu vecha ithaanu.. Ejjathi initial.. Oru genuine BB feel varunnund..


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## misbah7722

Nilambur fairyland screen 1 second show only 2 tickets remaining
Nb :no blocked seats 

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk

----------


## aashiq1

> Aliyaa TGF nekaalum kollamo?? 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I didn't like TGF..but it pwolichu..slow paced first half followed by kidu second half..ikka fansin endayalm istamakm

----------


## Darth Vader

Thalashery FS

----------


## sudeepdayal

> Samayam ullapol kanu bhai.tgf ishtapetathanengil theerchayum ithu ishtapedum.tgf ishtapedathavark polum ithu ishtapedan chance und.


Ivide release illa..  innale thottu urangiyilla.. Kuthiyirunnu FK oro updates nokkikyirippayirunnu.. Pagukal kadalu pole alle mariyunnath..


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## sudeepdayal

> I didn't like TGF..but it pwolichu..slow paced first half followed by kidu second half..ikka fansin endayalm istamakm


Yes ee opinion ketta mathi.. TGF entho Oru strong screenplay missing aayirunnu.. I felt First half was good.. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## misbah7722

Edappally vanitha
First show bith screen 3 and 4 housefull
Second show 
screen 3 -  2 tickets remaining
Screen 4 - 2 tickets remaining 

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk

----------


## abraham

Q cinemas 5:45 Show sold out alle..?

----------


## Kannan Mahesh

> Tgf nte athe pole aan pokk.. athra valiya vijayam avumo enn nokam ..


Athinte mukalil pokum. Pala universal okke Ella shows houseful aanu. Orikkalum kettukelvi illatha karyam. Ithanu keralam muzhuvanum trend enkil P. M nte Thottu thazhe varum,if it's collection is true.

----------


## misbah7722

Thrissure inox
7:10 show 1 ticket remaining
10:10 show 2 tickets remaining

Pazhayannure shadow Second show sold out

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk

----------


## ChalakudikaraN

Chalakudy Surabhi Today All shows HOUSEFULL With Heavy Returns !!

----------


## mujthaba

> Athinte mukalil pokum. Pala universal okke Ella shows houseful aanu. Orikkalum kettukelvi illatha karyam. Ithanu keralam muzhuvanum trend enkil P. M nte Thottu thazhe varum,if it's collection is true.


Adipoli .. family koodi eteduth long run kitate ..

----------


## King Amal

Above tgf pogum..  Damn sure

----------


## misbah7722

Aluwa casino fs amd ss housefull

Tripunitthura central 10:30pm sold out 

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk

----------


## Akhil krishnan

Kattapana




Sent from my ZUK Z1 using Tapatalk

----------


## Akhil krishnan

Calicut



Sent from my ZUK Z1 using Tapatalk

----------


## Manoj

> Parathinte verdict enthunaavatte...huge initials...he is the second biggest star of Malayalam industry without any doubt 😍😍😍


Nghaa, 1St , 2ND , 3Rd ellaam ikka thanne

Sent from my Moto G (5) using Tapatalk

----------


## Akhil krishnan

Anchal Archana




Sent from my ZUK Z1 using Tapatalk

----------


## Akhil krishnan

Punalur



Sent from my ZUK Z1 using Tapatalk

----------


## Darth Vader

Anchal Archana FS

----------


## Akhil krishnan

Haripad




Sent from my ZUK Z1 using Tapatalk

----------


## Darth Vader

Kottakkal Sangeeth FS

----------


## Akhil krishnan

Palakkad Priya

9 pm Show



Sent from my ZUK Z1 using Tapatalk

----------


## Manoj

കഷ്ടം തന്നെ, ഇത്രയും content ulla, മനോഹരമായ ഒരു 1st half അടുത്തകാലത്ത് ഒരു മമ്മൂക്ക പടത്തിന് ഞാൻ കണ്ടിട്ടില്ല


> nalla reports aanu..padam moshamalla ennanu pothuve ulla report ..first half kazhinapo padam kayyinu poyi enn thoni..response um angane ayrnu..but second half was good with superb climax..👍
> 
> Sent from my ZUK Z1 using Tapatalk


Sent from my Moto G (5) using Tapatalk

----------


## Akhil krishnan

Thalayolaparambu




Sent from my ZUK Z1 using Tapatalk

----------


## Akhil krishnan

> കഷ്ടം തന്നെ, ഇത്രയും content ulla, മനോഹരമായ ഒരു 1st half അടുത്തകാലത്ത് ഒരു മമ്മൂക്ക പടത്തിന് ഞാൻ കണ്ടിട്ടില്ല
> 
> Sent from my Moto G (5) using Tapatalk


ellarkum different tastes alle..didnt go well with me..but it was not bad..

Sent from my ZUK Z1 using Tapatalk

----------


## Manoj

Ivarokkeyaanu ഇക്ക ഫാൻ


> Padam kandu..
> Avg for me..
> Predictable story..
> I expected a serial killing movie..
> Ithippo main plot maari..cleeshe aayi thonni..
> Gopi Annan bgm or rakshayumilla..
> Ikka emotional scenes okke adaaru..
> Intro fight kurach bore aayi thonni..
> Mattoru the or over expectations kondaavum enik ingane thonniyath..
> ...


Sent from my Moto G (5) using Tapatalk

----------


## Akhil krishnan

Muvattupuzha




Sent from my ZUK Z1 using Tapatalk

----------


## Akhil krishnan

Thalassery




Sent from my ZUK Z1 using Tapatalk

----------


## Manoj

> normal audience nd fans nu first half angottu pidikoola...for me second half nd climax is better..
> 
> Sent from my ZUK Z1 using Tapatalk


Njaan ഒരു സാധാരണ prekshakanaanu, നല്ല കടുത്ത ആരാധകനും, എനിക്ക് യാതൊരു പ്രശ്നവും തോന്നിയില്ല. Munvidgikalode സിനിമയെ സമീപിക്കുന്നതാണ് നിങ്ങടെ പ്രശ്നം

Sent from my Moto G (5) using Tapatalk

----------


## Darth Vader

*Changanashery Anu*

----------


## Akhil krishnan

Irinjalakuda...

Sent from my ZUK Z1 using Tapatalk

----------


## Manoj

Tgf ഒക്കെ ഇതിന്റെ മുൻപിൽ വെറും കൃമി, എനിക്ക് അതെടുത്ത് തോട്ടിൽ kalayaana തോന്നിയത്


> For me David Nainan is an Emotion.. just like Bilal
> Aa oru Swag Derikkinu ullathaayi enik thonniyilla..
> 
> 
> Ee randu charactetm thammil yaathoru similaritium illa ennullath mammookkayude midukk..


Sent from my Moto G (5) using Tapatalk

----------


## The wrong one

Padam kandu adipoli kidu response  :Band:  :Band: 
Detailed review pinne idaam

Sent from my SM-T231 using Tapatalk

----------


## Akhil krishnan

> Njaan ഒരു സാധാരണ prekshakanaanu, നല്ല കടുത്ത ആരാധകനും, എനിക്ക് യാതൊരു പ്രശ്നവും തോന്നിയില്ല. Munvidgikalode സിനിമയെ സമീപിക്കുന്നതാണ് നിങ്ങടെ പ്രശ്നം
> 
> Sent from my Moto G (5) using Tapatalk


may be as u said..but njan nerathe paranjnille ellarkum ore tastes allalo...pothuve eniki slow paced movies ishtamalla..athayrkm..but overall padam nalla pole ishtapettu...

Sent from my ZUK Z1 using Tapatalk

----------


## ACHOOTTY

> biggest rush for any malayalam movie after PREMAM


 :Footy:   :Rolleyes:  :Rolleyes:  :Rolleyes:

----------


## ACHOOTTY

entammo.............irangiya...........140 screenilum HF perumazha aanallo.

----------


## Akhil krishnan

#AbrahaminteSanthathikal Aluva matha first and second show housefull

~Tripunitthura central 10 :30pm sold out

~ Thrissur inox
7:10 show 1 ticket remaining
10:10 show 2 tickets remaining

~Pazhayannur shadow Second show sold out 

Sent from my ZUK Z1 using Tapatalk

----------


## misbah7722

Carnival Mall of travancore tvm
6:30- 1 ticket remaining
9 - 2 tickets remaining 

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk

----------


## wayanadan

മാനന്തവാടി ജോസിൽ 2nd ഷോക്ക് ബുക്ക് ചെയ്തു

----------


## ACHOOTTY

friends................ekm-kavitha, kottayam-ahilash, clt - apsara, Tsr-kairaly, Pkd - priya  thudangiya valiya theatreukalile HF show varumbol  ingine charapara HF updates idaruthu ennu ayarthikkunnu.

----------


## misbah7722

Carnival cinemas greenfield tvm

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk

----------


## ACHOOTTY

> മാനന്തവാടി ജോസിൽ 2nd ഷോക്ക് ബുക്ക് ചെയ്തു


avide 1/2 HF board kandu athaanu angottu vittathu alle...........

----------


## Manoj

ഇത് slow paced ആണെങ്കിൽ tgf അവാർഡ് പടമല്ലെ, tgf ഇല് ഇല്ലാത്ത പലതും ഇതിലുണ്ട്. ഹനീഫ് ഡയറക്ട് ചെയ്തെങ്കിൽ ഇതും family കയറാതെ initial eduthu veeneene. Same pattern, pakshe shaji paadoor rakshichu. Last 20 minutes പ്രേക്ഷകർ seat il ഇരിക്കാതെ ആർപ്പുവിളികളും ബഹളവുമയി ഇരിക്കുക എന്ന് പറഞ്ഞാല് നിസ്സാര കാര്യമല്ല.


> may be as u said..but njan nerathe paranjnille ellarkum ore tastes allalo...pothuve eniki slow paced movies ishtamalla..athayrkm..but overall padam nalla pole ishtapettu...
> 
> Sent from my ZUK Z1 using Tapatalk


Sent from my Moto G (5) using Tapatalk

----------


## Akhil krishnan

Vadakara Ashoka 6.30 pm Show Housefull

Sent from my ZUK Z1 using Tapatalk

----------


## Mike

മാതൃഭൂമി 3/5

 :Band:

----------


## Sidharthan

Padam kayinju..2nd half kirache weak ayi thonni ...climax reminded me of another movie..last portions ?a highlight..good one..mikavarum happy aayi thonni..

Sent from my Lenovo A7020a48 using Tapatalk

----------


## misbah7722

Pothencode mt second show 

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk

----------


## Arya Stark

#AbrahaminteSanthathikal  Getting good response from all over Kottayam 👏👏

Maintained good occupancy in Noon Shw & Mattine 👌👌

Evening Shws almost full in all over Kottayam 👊
Abhilash & Changanassery Anu Second Shw Online Full 👍

Carnival & Universal booking almost full 💪💪

Sent from my YU5200 using Tapatalk

----------


## Manoj

Tgf പലതും missing aanu, pakshe അതേ പോലൊരു തിരക്കഥ ഷാജി എടുത്തപ്പോൾ കളി മാറി


> Yes ee opinion ketta mathi.. TGF entho Oru strong screenplay missing aayirunnu.. I felt First half was good.. 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Sent from my Moto G (5) using Tapatalk

----------


## Antonio

> *Changanashery Anu*


Anu nte capacity de 3 times aa line il thanne und..Oolanmar Jurassic park Abhinaya il

----------


## Antonio

> #AbrahaminteSanthathikal  Getting good response from all over Kottayam 👏👏
> 
> Maintained good occupancy in Noon Shw & Mattine 👌👌
> 
> Evening Shws almost full in all over Kottayam 👊
> Abhilash & Changanassery Anu Second Shw Online Full 👍
> 
> Carnival & Universal booking almost full 💪💪
> 
> Sent from my YU5200 using Tapatalk


Kottayam enna koluthalaanenne

----------


## misbah7722

Kattakada swaram and laya second show 

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk

----------


## Manoj

2 week  kondu tgf marikadakkum. Aa cinema ഇതിന് മുൻപിൽ ഒന്നുമല്ല


> Athinte mukalil pokum. Pala universal okke Ella shows houseful aanu. Orikkalum kettukelvi illatha karyam. Ithanu keralam muzhuvanum trend enkil P. M nte Thottu thazhe varum,if it's collection is true.


Sent from my Moto G (5) using Tapatalk

----------


## Darth Vader

More



#Excellent occupancy for #*AbrahaminteSanthathikal* @ Mavelikara Prathibha FS  Despite of release in all the nearby centres { kattanam (2 screens) , Haripad & Chengayi } #DerricAbraham Set BoxOffice On Fire @MegastarAddicts @Mammookka_boys @TeamMfkOfficial

----------


## ACHOOTTY

> @ACHOOTTY innathe housefull list idan patuo time undel ..late ayalum sarila


innale njan theatre list ittittundu............142. athinte show wise...................athil ninnu oru 10/20 show kurchu bakki muzhuvan ennikko.....athalle eluppam.

----------


## Akhil krishnan

> ഇത് slow paced ആണെങ്കിൽ tgf അവാർഡ് പടമല്ലെ, tgf ഇല് ഇല്ലാത്ത പലതും ഇതിലുണ്ട്. ഹനീഫ് ഡയറക്ട് ചെയ്തെങ്കിൽ ഇതും family കയറാതെ initial eduthu veeneene. Same pattern, pakshe shaji paadoor rakshichu. Last 20 minutes പ്രേക്ഷകർ seat il ഇരിക്കാതെ ആർപ്പുവിളികളും ബഹളവുമയി ഇരിക്കുക എന്ന് പറഞ്ഞാല് നിസ്സാര കാര്യമല്ല.
> 
> Sent from my Moto G (5) using Tapatalk


tgf um slow thanne aanu....and personally tgf oru full satisfaction thanna padam allayrnu eniki..but this one satisfied me..second half and last 25 mins padam polichu.. but first half le pace was problamatic for me..

Sent from my ZUK Z1 using Tapatalk

----------


## Antonio

> entammo.............irangiya...........140 screenilum HF perumazha aanallo.


Housefull n extra shows Nte Oru list undakkiyalo... Pulimurugan time il Ulla oru feel...

----------


## The wrong one

Argentinede kali undayittum evening shows heavy rush in Malabar padam level vere aanu

Sent from my SM-T231 using Tapatalk

----------


## Darth Vader

NorthParavurKairali First Show Housefull
#AbrahaminteSanthathikal

----------


## Akhil krishnan

kottakkal sangeeth first show housefull




Sent from my ZUK Z1 using Tapatalk

----------


## Manoj

തോന്നൽ അല്ല, happy aanu. നിങ്ങളും happy aanu, pakshe പറയണ്ട


> Padam kayinju..2nd half kirache weak ayi thonni ...climax reminded me of another movie..last portions ?a highlight..good one..mikavarum happy aayi thonni..
> 
> Sent from my Lenovo A7020a48 using Tapatalk


Sent from my Moto G (5) using Tapatalk

----------


## Darth Vader

Parappanagnaadi FS

----------


## bilal john

> Padam kayinju..2nd half kirache weak ayi thonni ...climax reminded me of another movie..last portions ?a highlight..good one..mikavarum happy aayi thonni..
> 
> Sent from my Lenovo A7020a48 using Tapatalk


Thanx....oru detailed review idu

----------


## ACHOOTTY

*Adya dinam......500  param HF show kalumaayi.............Mega star Mammoottyude Derick Abraham keralakkara keezhadakkunnu...* :Drum:  :Drum:  :Drum:

----------


## Sidharthan

> biggest rush for any malayalam movie after PREMAM


😂

Sent from my Lenovo A7020a48 using Tapatalk

----------


## Akhil krishnan

#AbrahaminteSanthathikal Chalakudy Surabhi Today All shows HOUSEFULL With Heavy Returns !! 

Sent from my ZUK Z1 using Tapatalk

----------


## Manoj

Houseful aayi കളിച്ച പടം maintained good status എന്നാ, excellent opening ennu പറയടോ


> #AbrahaminteSanthathikal  Getting good response from all over Kottayam 👏👏
> 
> Maintained good occupancy in Noon Shw & Mattine 👌👌
> 
> Evening Shws almost full in all over Kottayam 👊
> Abhilash & Changanassery Anu Second Shw Online Full 👍
> 
> Carnival & Universal booking almost full 💪💪
> 
> Sent from my YU5200 using Tapatalk


Sent from my Moto G (5) using Tapatalk

----------


## Antonio

> തോന്നൽ അല്ല, happy aanu. നിങ്ങളും happy aanu, pakshe പറയണ്ട
> 
> Sent from my Moto G (5) using Tapatalk


Ha ha...
Aano @Sidharthan bro..by the way, Pala Alle?? Lalettan fort aanu oru Paridhi vare..

----------


## Akhil krishnan

👍👍




Sent from my ZUK Z1 using Tapatalk

----------


## Niyas Naz

*
Edappally Vanitha :

First Sh - Both screens HF 

Second sh - screen 3 HF 

SS - Scrn 4 - 3 tickets remaining
*

----------


## Akhil krishnan

EVM Perumbavoor




Sent from my ZUK Z1 using Tapatalk

----------


## ACHOOTTY

> തോന്നൽ അല്ല, happy aanu. നിങ്ങളും happy aanu, pakshe പറയണ്ട
> 
> Sent from my Moto G (5) using Tapatalk


 :Laugh:  :Laugh:  :Laugh:

----------


## Arya Stark

> Houseful aayi കളിച്ച പടം maintained good status എന്നാ, excellent opening ennu പറയടോ
> 
> Sent from my Moto G (5) using Tapatalk


Kottayam & Changanassery mathramme Alle HF ayullu 
All over full Kottayam verdict Anu 😁

Sent from my YU5200 using Tapatalk

----------


## Darth Vader



----------


## Akhil krishnan

Palakkad Priya 9pm Show.. Sure Housefull




Sent from my ZUK Z1 using Tapatalk

----------


## Darth Vader

Perumbaavoor evm fs

----------


## Darth Vader

Thalikulam Karthika

----------


## Darth Vader

Extra Shows Added For #*AbrahaminteSanthathikal* #Mattannur Sahina Cinemas  #DerickAbraham  Begins #Mammookka

----------


## misbah7722

Karunagapally khans first show housefull with heavy returns 

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk

----------


## Akhil krishnan

Calicut Apsara

----------


## Manoj

പത്തനംതിട്ട ഫുൾ ആണല്ലോ, എവിടെയാ full ആകാതത്ത്


> Kottayam & Changanassery mathramme Alle HF ayullu 
> All over full Kottayam verdict Anu 😁
> 
> Sent from my YU5200 using Tapatalk


Sent from my Moto G (5) using Tapatalk

----------


## Akhil krishnan

Parappanagadi Pallavi

----------


## g k

Tvm carnival Greenfield
2 extra shows added 8:00 and 10:30

Sent from my Lenovo K8 Note using Tapatalk

----------


## Akhil krishnan



----------


## Manoj

പാലായിലും ഹൗസ്ഫുൾ ആണ് noon and matinee

Sent from my Moto G (5) using Tapatalk

----------


## Manoj

Kottayam good aanu polum

Sent from my Moto G (5) using Tapatalk

----------


## Abin thomas

> പത്തനംതിട്ട ഫുൾ ആണല്ലോ, എവിടെയാ full ആകാതത്ത്
> 
> Sent from my Moto G (5) using Tapatalk


Kottayam,pala, changanasery ellam heavy anu.thalayola paramb anu ini aviduthe oru main center.trend vech full avendatha,ariyilla.

----------


## wideeyes

അര്ജന്റീന കളി ഒന്നും ഡെറിക്കിന് ബദ്ധമാക്കല്ല അല്ലെ 
രോമാഞ്ചകഞ്ചുക പുളകിതനായി

----------


## Akhil krishnan

Extra Show Added At Mattanur Shahina

----------


## GABBAR



----------


## Janapriyan

:Cheerleader:  :Cheerleader:

----------


## Abin thomas

> Kottayam good aanu polum
> 
> Sent from my Moto G (5) using Tapatalk


Kottayam pedikenda producer vannarunnu theatril.mamagement ayitum discussion oke nadathi.hold cheyan ulla paripadi oke cheythitund.

----------


## Mike

Extra shows keep adding..

Feeling pity for Don David.. 

Moopar kurachu viyarkum ellam thappi edkan...

----------


## Rayamanikyam

Njn kandu frm MT Cineplex...Matinee 95% full. Enikkishtapettu...climaxokke Romajam...kaathirippinu oduvil kitti....pani ariyavunna asst. directormaru padam eduthal ingane irikkum....my rating 3.5/5.

Sent from my Lenovo K33a42 using Tapatalk

----------


## ACHOOTTY

> Kottayam,pala, changanasery ellam heavy anu.thalayola paramb anu ini aviduthe oru main center.trend vech full avendatha,ariyilla.


thalayolaparambu okke 2 idathum booking thanne full aavarayi.

----------


## The wrong one

Kochi

Casino Talkies Aluva 9_30PM Sold Out
Central talkies Thripoonithura 10:30PM Sold Out
Cinemax oberon 9:30PM Sold out
PVR LULU 7:00PM Sold out
Q cinemas 7:35PM Sold Out

ALL OTHER SHOWS FILLING FAST..!!!!!


Sent from my SM-T231 using Tapatalk

----------


## Akhil krishnan



----------


## GABBAR

manjeri devakees noon show matinee first show moonum full

----------


## shameenls

പെരിന്തൽമണ്ണ കാർണിവൽ 12.15 am നൈറ്റ് ഷോ ആഡ് ചെയ്തു @Don David

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk

----------


## Rayamanikyam

Ini full swing promotion thudangam....

Sent from my Lenovo K33a42 using Tapatalk

----------


## Antonio

> Thalikulam Karthika





> Kottayam pedikenda producer vannarunnu theatril.mamagement ayitum discussion oke nadathi.hold cheyan ulla paripadi oke cheythitund.


Aaa koottathil aa central kaarude changanachery koode onnu oppichedathal super

----------


## Mike

Tirur anugraha HF with returns

----------


## The wrong one

Thalayolaparamb carnival ini ulla rand showyum sure HF


> Kottayam,pala, changanasery ellam heavy anu.thalayola paramb anu ini aviduthe oru main center.trend vech full avendatha,ariyilla.


Sent from my SM-T231 using Tapatalk

----------


## Akhil krishnan

#*AbrahaminteSanthathikal* First Show housefull at @SN_Theatre . Q already started for 9.15 show

----------


## Darth Vader

............

----------


## Akhil krishnan

#*AbrahaminteSanthathikal* Centers Which Added Midnight/Extra Shows So Far  : 

Aluva

Allepy

Kodungallur 

Perinthalamanna

Kattanam

Kattakada

Edapally

Kochi

Thalikulam

TVM

EDappal

Thodupuzha

Payyanur

Thalassery

Anchal

Mattannur 

Thalikulam

----------


## Abin thomas

Mathrubhumi review vanno???

----------


## shameenls

Tvm arieplex 10 pm with in 1 hr full adikkum. 650 Seater. ഏറ്റവും കൂടുതൽ കളക്ഷൻ ഒരു ഷോക്ക് വരുന്നത് ഇവിടെയാണ്. ഇന്ന് ഒരു hf 1.91 lack und(holiday)

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk

----------


## The wrong one

Mukkam Rose Second show Sure HF

Sent from my SM-T231 using Tapatalk

----------


## Loud speaker

Varkala First Show HF with Returns
Second Show Few seats Left..

----------


## GABBAR



----------


## Antonio

> Thalikulam Karthika





> 





> പെരിന്തൽമണ്ണ കാർണിവൽ 12.15 am നൈറ്റ് ഷോ ആഡ് ചെയ്തു  @Don David
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk





> Extra Shows Added For #*AbrahaminteSanthathikal* #Mattannur Sahina Cinemas  #DerickAbraham  Begins #Mammookka


 @Don David bhai... kindly take care

----------


## The wrong one

:Band:  :Band:  :Band:  :Band: 

Sent from my SM-T231 using Tapatalk

----------


## Abin thomas

Mathrubhumi 3/5 .ini chathalum vendilla.after uncle again gud review frm mathrubhumi

----------


## Darth Vader

Nedumangad Saraswathy Abraham 1st Show

----------


## Darth Vader

Pothencode Mt

----------


## Akhil krishnan

> 




Palakkad Priya  :Yo:

----------


## twist369

Thalassery Carnival 

7:30 pm sold out
10:00 pm 5 tickets remaining

----------


## ACHOOTTY

> Mathrubhumi review vanno???


3/5.........................

----------


## GABBAR

അബ്രഹാമിനെ നെഞ്ചിലേറ്റി പ്രേക്ഷകര്*; നല്ല വാക്കുകള്*ക്ക് നന്ദി പറഞ്ഞ് മമ്മൂട്ടി സ്വന്തം ലേഖകൻ JUNE 1...

Read more at: https://www.manoramanews.com/news/en...thathikal.html

----------


## Akhil krishnan

#Kochi 

~Casino Talkies Aluva 9_30 PM Sold Out

~Central talkies Thripoonithura 10:30PM Sold Out

Cinemax oberon 9 :30PM Sold out

~PVR LULU 7: 00PM Sold out

~Q cinemas 7 :35PM Sold Out

ALL OTHER SHOWS FILLING FAST..!!!!!

----------


## Akhil krishnan

Kochi Vanitha

----------


## GABBAR



----------


## Akhil krishnan

Manjeri

----------


## The wrong one

Kappa kola mass scene....

Sent from my SM-T231 using Tapatalk

----------


## Tigerbasskool

extra shows koree vanittu undellooo....kidu

----------


## The wrong one

സുരേഷ് ബാബു:"ദേഹത്തു മണ്ണ് പറ്റാതെ നോക്കണം"
മമ്മൂക്ക:"അതിപ്പോ എന്നയാലും ഒരു ദിവസം ദേഹത്തു മണ്ണ് പറ്റും.. പക്ഷെ അതിനുള്ള കലണ്ടർ ഇപ്പൊ അടിച്ചിട്ടില്ല..."

Sent from my SM-T231 using Tapatalk

----------


## Niyas Naz

*
കണ്ണൂര്* second show.. Ippol tanne full aayi*

----------


## Niyas Naz

*
Carnival karunagapally next 2 shows already sold out*

----------


## Akhil krishnan

Pattambi Krishna Housefull

----------


## Niyas Naz

*
VARKALA FIRST SH*

----------


## Akhil krishnan

Varkala SR

----------


## Darth Vader

Valanchery Popular

----------


## Antonio

> #*AbrahaminteSanthathikal* Centers Which Added Midnight/Extra Shows So Far  : 
> 
> Aluva
> 
> Allepy
> 
> Kodungallur 
> 
> Perinthalamanna
> ...


Thanks bro.. good job

----------


## Niyas Naz

*
Manjeri Devaki - FS *

----------


## Akhil krishnan

#KollamPranavan & #ParthaCineHouse First Show Heavy Rush

----------


## Akhil krishnan

Valanchery Popular Paradise

----------


## sethuramaiyer

> ഇത് slow paced ആണെങ്കിൽ tgf അവാർഡ് പടമല്ലെ, tgf ഇല് ഇല്ലാത്ത പലതും ഇതിലുണ്ട്. ഹനീഫ് ഡയറക്ട് ചെയ്തെങ്കിൽ ഇതും family കയറാതെ initial eduthu veeneene. Same pattern, pakshe shaji paadoor rakshichu. Last 20 minutes പ്രേക്ഷകർ seat il ഇരിക്കാതെ ആർപ്പുവിളികളും ബഹളവുമയി ഇരിക്കുക എന്ന് പറഞ്ഞാല് നിസ്സാര കാര്യമല്ല.
> 
> Sent from my Moto G (5) using Tapatalk


Anna.. TVM kairali'il aano padam kande. Kaumady TV padathinte response edukunna video'il abhiprayam paranjathai thonni.

----------


## Richard

:Band: *paranjathu poley thanney oru thakarppan cinema..*.*kidu* :Band:

----------


## Movie Lover

Kolakoli reviews aanallo. Initials urappanu enthayalum.

Maybe the second blockbuster of this year.

----------


## Darth Vader



----------


## Akhil krishnan

Its a Gargantuan Opening for @mammukka 's #*AbrahaminteSanthathikal* Across the State.Excellent Occupancy all over  With wom being +ve, Tomorrow will be terrific

----------


## Sidharthan

> തോന്നൽ അല്ല, happy aanu. നിങ്ങളും happy aanu, pakshe പറയണ്ട
> 
> Sent from my Moto G (5) using Tapatalk


ഇന്നേ വരെ വെള്ളം ചേർത്ത റിവ്യു ഇട്ടിട്ടില്ല... ഇനി ഇടത്തുമില്ല🙂

Sent from my Lenovo A7020a48 using Tapatalk

----------


## wayanadan

> poyi oru HF board eduthu vaado........wayanadaa.......only  wayanadu mathram baakki.


2nd ഷോക്ക് തൂക്കാം

----------


## GABBAR



----------


## Abin thomas

> ഇന്നേ വരെ വെള്ളം ചേർത്ത റിവ്യു ഇട്ടിട്ടില്ല... ഇനി ഇടത്തുമില്ല🙂
> 
> Sent from my Lenovo A7020a48 using Tapatalk


Ningak overall ishtapetile.kodutha cash poyenna feeling illalo athu mathy bhai.ororutharkum oro views alle.ninga genuine reviews post.

----------


## Akhil krishnan

Palakkad Priya

----------


## maryland

:Band:  :Clap:  :Band:

----------


## Tigerbasskool

naalathee rush aayirikum shocking...  :Yeye: ...nalle wom mothathil...

----------


## Movie Lover

Maybe the highest initials and highest weekend collections for 2018



> Its a Gargantuan Opening for @mammukka 's #*AbrahaminteSanthathikal* Across the State.Excellent Occupancy all over  With wom being +ve, Tomorrow will be terrific

----------


## Akhil krishnan

Varkala SR Housefull

----------


## maryland

Thrissur Inox 7:10pm Show: SOLD OUT  :Band:

----------


## Akhil krishnan

Anchal Archana

----------


## Antonio

@maryland Trichur updates ethippoyi...
Kairali engane???

----------


## maryland

@Don David
heavy rush pramaanichu Thrissur Inox-il naale 1 show add cheythittundu (7 Shows)  :Band:

----------


## Akhil krishnan

> Maybe the highest initials and highest weekend collections for 2018


Most Probably Yes...  :Drum:  :Drum:  :Drum: till odiyan or kocchuni arrives...

----------


## Niyas Naz

*PALAKKAD PRIYA - FS - HF*

----------


## maryland

thrissur Inox 10:10pm Show: only 3 seats remaining... :Band: 
SURE HF  :Clap:

----------


## BOSCO

Watched from Kollam RP Mall 12:20PM show
Status : HF 
Onnum parayanilla..More than expected 
First halfil nannayi senti okke blend cheytu 
Kurachokke predicted ayitulla story nannayi direct cheytitundu..Cinematography,BGM,Songs ellam kidu
Ella actorsum kidu ayirnu..pne ikkas one liners okke kidu response ayirnu..After all kidu Climax 
My rating 4/5
Verdict: Mega blockbuster 
NB: Pne hatersinu ikkakku mass kanikkan cooling glass avashyamilla

----------


## Akhil krishnan

Back To Back 3rd Continuous Housefull Show At Palakkad Priya

Second Show Will Also Be Housefull





 :Band:  :Band:  :Band:

----------


## Niyas Naz

*TIRUR ANUGRAHA - FS - HF*

----------


## maryland

thrissur Ganam
9:30pm Show: only 18 seats remaining
SURE HF  :Band:  :Clap:

----------


## Antonio

Kavitha Ernakulam Ella shows um full aano??

----------


## GABBAR

http://www.enteshabdam.com/2018/06/1...-movie-review/

----------


## Tigerbasskool

> Watched from Kollam RP Mall 12:20PM show
> Status : HF 
> Onnum parayanilla..More than expected 
> First halfil nannayi senti okke blend cheytu 
> Kurachokke predicted ayitulla story nannayi direct cheytitundu..Cinematography,BGM,Songs ellam kidu
> Ella actorsum kidu ayirnu..pne ikkas one liners okke kidu response ayirnu..After all kidu Climax 
> My rating 4/5
> Verdict: Mega blockbuster 
> NB: Pne hatersinu ikkakku mass kanikkan cooling glass avashyamilla


mammootty adhya kalathu mass kanikunnee timil ee pareyunnee new gen pillar unnum annu undaayittu polum illaa...means frame il illa ennu  :Wink:  

polichu machaaaa.,..good review...repeat watch sure aanu ee padathinu after a long time for a mammootty movie

Thanks for the review

----------


## Akhil krishnan

Kottakal Sangeeth

----------


## Abin thomas

https://m.youtube.com/watch?feature=...&v=0US0outlpkA

Kottayam fdfs special

----------


## Niyas Naz

*
Aluva casino nerathe add aaya special show - 90% Already 
*

----------


## Akhil krishnan

Punalur Ramraj Housefull

----------


## Tigerbasskool

> https://m.youtube.com/watch?feature=...&v=0US0outlpkA
> 
> Kottayam fdfs special


eejaathi response
kottayam unnum mammootty fort allaa ennu aanu chilar parey pedunethu apol pinnee ee pillar okee aaraaa ennu aanu chodhyam   :Laughing:

----------


## silverscreenfan

> You tube Ile Sudheesh payyannur review vannilla... nokkam..Angeru kurachu genuine aanu


Enthinanu bhai, ningal padam kandenkil ningalkkariyam padam ethu level aanennu, pinne vere vallavanum parayunnathu kettittu athinanusarichano nammude abhiprayam theerumanikkendathu.

ee padam okke very rare ayi malayalathil undakunna items aanu, ithinte performances, BGM, DOP ellam kondum theatre ninnu watch demand cheyyunna padam aanu.. allathe TV/DVD alla.

----------


## Niyas Naz

*

TOMORROW STATUS*

----------


## maryland

terrific, giga, thunderous response all over.. :Giveup:

----------


## Abin thomas

> eejaathi response
> kottayam unnum mammootty fort allaa ennu aanu chilar parey pedunethu apol pinnee ee pillar okee aaraaa ennu aanu chodhyam


Innu kottayam sherikum njetichu.1000 plus seat ulla theatrile returns onnu kanendatharunnu.

----------


## Niyas Naz

*
PUNALUR FIRST SH - HOUSEFULL 
*

----------


## maryland

:Band:  :Clap:  :Band:

----------


## safwan

> Most Probably Yes... till odiyan or kocchuni arrives...


Odiyan koppaanu

----------


## Niyas Naz

*

THALAYOLAPARAMPU NICE SECOND SH*

----------


## Tigerbasskool

> Innu kottayam sherikum njetichu.1000 plus seat ulla theatrile returns onnu kanendatharunnu.


pazhassiraja timil okee heavy aayriinnu ...ithilum undayiirnnu ..athu okee oru kaalaam 

so innu muthal kottayam mammootty fort ennu prakyapikaaam  :Wink:

----------


## Niyas Naz

*

Thodupuzha Ashirwad*

----------


## Antonio

> *
> PUNALUR FIRST SH - HOUSEFULL 
> *


Randu screen aano??
Reopened first day Alle??

----------


## Niyas Naz

*

Thalasherry Carnival Night Shows

*

----------


## Antonio

> Odiyan koppaanu


Brooo..noo
Athonnum innu ippo vendaa
Nammakk ippo ikka Abraham und...
Leave other things n enjoy

----------


## maryland

> Brooo..noo
> Athonnum innu ippo vendaa
> Nammakk ippo ikka Abraham und...
> Leave other things n enjoy


 :Secret:  :Secret:

----------


## Niyas Naz

*

CALICUT APSARA - FIRST SHOW - HOUSEFULL *

----------


## Abin thomas

> pazhassiraja timil okee heavy aayriinnu ...ithilum undayiirnnu ..athu okee oru kaalaam 
> 
> so innu muthal kottayam mammootty fort ennu prakyapikaaam


KottayamMammokka fort onnumayillelum.nannayi market cheyunna filmsinu kanan alund ennu manasilayallo.athu mathy.

Kunjachan2 release akumpol kottayath cinema kanunnavar ellam undavum.oru 4 theatre undelum full avum.

Sent from my Redmi Note 5 Pro using Tapatalk

----------


## Antonio

> Enthinanu bhai, ningal padam kandenkil ningalkkariyam padam ethu level aanennu, pinne vere vallavanum parayunnathu kettittu athinanusarichano nammude abhiprayam theerumanikkendathu.
> 
> ee padam okke very rare ayi malayalathil undakunna items aanu, ithinte performances, BGM, DOP ellam kondum theatre ninnu watch demand cheyyunna padam aanu.. allathe TV/DVD alla.


Purely for Verdict
Enikk orumathiri ella ikka films um ishtamanu..
Boxoffice koode predict cheyyandae
Athinu mattullavarde opinion koode ariyamallo

----------


## Antonio

> KottayamMammokka fort onnumayillelum.nannayi market cheyunna filmsinu kanan alund ennu manasilayallo.athu mathy.
> 
> Kunjachan2 release akumpol kottayath cinema kanunnavar ellam undavum.oru 4 theatre undelum full avum.
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 5 Pro using Tapatalk


Yaa..as in first movie..  "Kunjachayan vanne kottayam Kunjachayan vanne" in Markets of Kottayam..

----------


## Abin thomas

> pazhassiraja timil okee heavy aayriinnu ...ithilum undayiirnnu ..athu okee oru kaalaam 
> 
> so innu muthal kottayam mammootty fort ennu prakyapikaaam


Tgf,kasaba, masterpiece, gangster.initial edukendathoke kottayath kolamass ayitund.joppan polum nalla crowd undarunnu first day.but innatheth unexpected arunnu.athu kondanu ithra surprise.ee padathe pati arkum ariyilla,tgf hype illa ennoke arunnallo samsaram.

Sent from my Redmi Note 5 Pro using Tapatalk

----------


## Movie Lover

Yes. No doubt. 
QUOTE=Akhil krishnan;8317692]Most Probably Yes...  :Drum:  :Drum:  :Drum: till odiyan or kocchuni arrives...[/QUOTE]

----------


## Niyas Naz

*

CALICUT 

APSARA,REGAL,SURABHI*

----------


## Akhil krishnan

അർജന്റീനയുടെ കളി നടക്കുന്ന സമയത്തും മലബാർ മേഖലയിലെ തിയേറ്ററുകൾ പോലും ജന സാഗരമായത് സിനിമാ മേഖലയെ തന്നെ ഞെട്ടിച്ചു .. :Drum:  :Drum:  :Drum:

----------


## Akhil krishnan



----------


## Akhil krishnan

Anchal Archana 9.30pm Show Sold Out

----------


## Akhil krishnan

Thalayolaparambu Carnvial 9.30 pm Show Almost Full

----------


## Akhil krishnan

CALICUT
APSARA ,REGAL,SURABHI 1st Show HouseFull

----------


## maryland

> 


 :Band:  :Clap:  :Band:

----------


## AJAY

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0ppWON3LPXY
*marunadan review*

----------


## Akhil krishnan

#*AbrahaminteSanthathikal* First Shw HF reported in Carnival Thalayolaprambu

----------


## perumal

Nxt week ethoke release und??

----------


## Darth Vader

Aluva Casino

----------


## mujthaba

Ravile nalla report paranjapol ellarkum oru sandeham ayirunnu .. ipo manasilayallo ..

----------


## Mike

എടപ്പാൾ ശാരദ മൂവീസ് അബ്രഹാമിന്റെ സന്തതികൾ 
സ്പെഷ്യൽ show 11:55 സ്ക്രീൻ 2 sold Out  സ്ക്രീൻ 1 booking സ്റ്റാർട്ടഡ് 💪💪💪
അപ്പോൾ 2 സ്ക്രീനിലും എബ്രഹാം ഇന്ന് തകർക്കും 😘😘😘

----------


## Abin thomas

> Nxt week ethoke release und??


Main ayit onnumilla

----------


## Film Freak

Anchal Archana first show and second show was house full..manikkorukalkku munne full aay..so SPECIAL SHOW added at 11.55  :Band:   :Band:

----------


## perumal

> Main ayit onnumilla


Ini main rls epozhanu??

----------


## Akhil krishnan

First time in  RD-Cinemas Screen-1 is HF reported 😃😍 

#AbrahaminteSanthathikal First Shw House Full in RD Cinemas: Mundakayam 😎


Sent from my ZUK Z1 using Tapatalk

----------


## Abin thomas

ഹനീഫ് അഥേനി ഷാജി പാടൂർ.രണ്ടു മിണ്ടാപ്രാണികൾ.

----------


## Akhil krishnan

> Ini main rls epozhanu??


june 29th : Theevandi

july 6th : Koode

july 12th : Neerali

july 20th : My Story

Sent from my ZUK Z1 using Tapatalk

----------


## Manoj

> Anna.. TVM kairali'il aano padam kande. Kaumady TV padathinte response edukunna video'il abhiprayam paranjathai thonni.


Nghaa, njaan thanne, oru ATBB 8 varsham kazhinju കിട്ടുകല്ലെ, ആവേശം കൂടിപ്പോയി

Sent from my Moto G (5) using Tapatalk

----------


## Darth Vader

Balushery Sandhya FS

----------


## Tigerbasskool

> KottayamMammokka fort onnumayillelum.nannayi market cheyunna filmsinu kanan alund ennu manasilayallo.athu mathy.
> 
> Kunjachan2 release akumpol kottayath cinema kanunnavar ellam undavum.oru 4 theatre undelum full avum.
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 5 Pro using Tapatalk


pinne alla

yes kunjachan 2 varumbol ithu unnum aayirikillaa avasthaa...elakki mariyum

----------


## maryland

Thrissur Ganam: 9:30pm Show: SOLD OUT  :Band:

----------


## Film Freak

Aliyan vannittundu..Anchal ticket illathathinaal Second Show booked at Punalur Ramraj  :Drum:   :Drum: 
FDFS and now second show  :Yahoo:

----------


## Darth Vader

Pala Universal FS 

Pala Universal FS

----------


## maryland

thrissur Inox 10:10pm show: SOLD OUT  :Band:  :Clap:

----------


## Tigerbasskool

> ഹനീഫ് അഥേനി ഷാജി പാടൂർ.രണ്ടു മിണ്ടാപ്രാണികൾ.


enaalum ingenee undoo mindaa pranikel...onnu va thrukaathe haneef adeni okee engenee katha mammootty odu parenyu ennu mansalavunilllaa..doubt chodhicaal adeni shaji ye choondi kaanikum angerum va thurukulllaa  :Laughing:  enthaylum oru karyam mansalayi look il samsarathilum allaa karyam work il karyam ennu  :salut:

----------


## Antonio

> ഹനീഫ് അഥേനി ഷാജി പാടൂർ.രണ്ടു മിണ്ടാപ്രാണികൾ.


Shaji Annan aanu ettom silent..
Ingeru ithrem valya puliyanennokke ippozha pidikittiyath...ithrem high level associate director ennu ariyillaarunnu..

----------


## Tigerbasskool

> june 29th : Theevandi
> 
> july 6th : Koode
> 
> july 12th : Neerali
> 
> july 20th : My Story
> 
> Sent from my ZUK Z1 using Tapatalk


ithil competation ennu pareyaan pattunethu theevandi and koode maathram aanu bhaaki okee vanethu pokunethum ariyaan pokunilllaa

----------


## Antonio

'Theevandi' il Kayari oru Adaaru item teaser varunnund...

----------


## Abin thomas

> ithil competation ennu pareyaan pattunethu theevandi and koode maathram aanu bhaaki okee vanethu pokunethum ariyaan pokunilllaa


Cinema anu ethu venelum kolutham.nammude padathinte karyam nokam.ignore unwanted discussions.

----------


## sethuramaiyer

> Nghaa, njaan thanne, oru ATBB 8 varsham kazhinju കിട്ടുകല്ലെ, ആവേശം കൂടിപ്പോയി
> 
> Sent from my Moto G (5) using Tapatalk


Adipoli.. Aavesham kandathum nalle santhosham. Video nokkiyappol back'il nalle mazha.. ennitum chenda melam, pookutti kathikal...

----------


## Abin thomas

Tgf review il ettavum koodutha vanna negative arunnu style koodi poyi ennu.haneef athu angot thiruthi ee padathil.style undonnu choyicha und.ennal over alla.avashyathinu mathram.

----------


## Mike

...........

----------


## BIGBrother

Haripad sn houseful 1st show. Kittathe kureperu poyi.  Booked 2nd show

----------


## Manoj

> Tgf review il ettavum koodutha vanna negative arunnu style koodi poyi ennu.haneef athu angot thiruthi ee padathil.style undonnu choyicha und.ennal over alla.avashyathinu mathram.


എന്റെ Bhai, ഹനീഫ് അല്ല, ഷാജി paadoor. Making il aanu kaaryam, എത്രയിടത് പാളി pokaamayirunna സ്ക്രിപ്റ്റ്, പക്ഷേ ഷാജി എല്ലാം marikadannu

Sent from my Moto G (5) using Tapatalk

----------


## Antonio

> Adipoli.. Aavesham kandathum nalle santhosham. Video nokkiyappol back'il nalle mazha.. ennitum chenda melam, pookutti kathikal...


Aaa white t-shirt aanennanu ente oru ith

----------


## shameenls

അഞ്ചൽ അർച്ചന എക്സ്ട്രാ ഷോ added @Don David

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk

----------


## King Amal

Happy to hear claps through out the punches and twists..  
Happy faces everywhere after the film..

----------


## Antonio

> ...........


 @Don David @Akhil krishnan

----------


## ACHOOTTY

> Kidukkan report aanu padathinu from film field. Last 30 minutes polichadukkum ennanu.


Numma mininjaannu paranja report achettayi.

----------


## ALEXI

> Shaji Annan aanu ettom silent..
> Ingeru ithrem valya puliyanennokke ippozha pidikittiyath...ithrem high level associate director ennu ariyillaarunnu..


Joshi de koodeyalle pulli kooduthalum work cheythittullathu...Athiyaante karyam pinne ariyaallo, vaaykkakathu naakku ennoru sadhanam undonnu thanne doubt aanu..mindapraani aayillenkile athbhuthamullu  :Laughing:

----------


## Antonio

Ravile aa negative itta Madam undo?? Poyo??? Athilum valya oru negative review randamathum ittittund....
Ettom mosham padam ennokke kandirunnu..
Tortorous disaster ennokke aanu Peru..
Mammookka fan aanu ennu mattullavar parayunnu avarekkurich

----------


## Akhil krishnan

#AbrahaminteSanthathikal kollam first show (6-7pm) theater update.

Heavy rain occurring through out the district🤐

BT it doesn't matter🔥

~Kollam pranavam = HF
~Gmax = HF
~Carnival= HF
~Partha = HF
~Jb cinemas =Hf🔥🔥

Derick on fire😎 

Sent from my ZUK Z1 using Tapatalk

----------


## Sajil K R

Mundakayam rd cinemas

Sent from my Lenovo A6020a40 using Tapatalk

----------


## jithin0471

happy to see wonderful reviews for the movie, online media ozhichu padathinu publicinte idayil kidilam opinion aanu..from all the reviews i could gather that movie is high on substance and low on style..thats what needed for a mammootty movie..boooked for 9 30 show at devipriya
waiting to see
ente oru neutral fan aaya frndinu padam kuzhapamilla enna opinion aanu, not upto the hype but better than tgf..for tgf he and i had similar opinion..producers tried to market ikka's style quotient ..that did not happen in this movie , he is spot on ..this is what an ikka movie with content can do in boxoffice
content is the most important factor for the public..style may satisfy the fans..ente oru relative aunty polum kanditu kollam ennu parayukayundayi .. thoppil joppanpolull movies karanam ikka movies nod oru aversion pothuve ulla oraalayrnu

----------


## ACHOOTTY

> അർജന്റീനയുടെ കളി നടക്കുന്ന സമയത്തും മലബാർ മേഖലയിലെ തിയേറ്ററുകൾ പോലും ജന സാഗരമായത് സിനിമാ മേഖലയെ തന്നെ ഞെട്ടിച്ചു ..


Mammootty aano messi aano avarude chanku ennu chodhichaa mathi. Utharam kittum.

----------


## Antonio

Tomo edappally almost Ella shows um ippola full... Tripunithura, PVR n Cinemax also...

----------


## Loud speaker

Varkala Sr Van Returns For First show...
Full Families

----------


## Mike

Ennu all over 85-90 occupancy or above vannitundavum...

Reason for  Mega 🌟

Ee muthal Bilal ayi varumpo... Ufff can't wait to see that..

----------


## Antonio

Varkala special show chance undo??
Peyad Padam ille??

----------


## ACHOOTTY

> Mundakayam rd cinemas
> 
> Sent from my Lenovo A6020a40 using Tapatalk


Kottayam district ennu oruthan paranju. Aake bakki undarnna mundakkayavum vannu.

Ini valla theatreum bakki undo kottayathu full aavaan.

----------


## Antonio

> Ennu all over 85-90 occupancy or above vannitundavum...
> 
> Reason for  Mega 🌟
> 
> Ee muthal Bilal ayi varumpo... Ufff can't wait to see that..


Bilal should touch 200 plus screens

----------


## ACHOOTTY

> Ennu all over 85-90 occupancy or above vannitundavum...
> 
> Reason for  Mega 🌟
> 
> Ee muthal Bilal ayi varumpo... Ufff can't wait to see that..


95% vannu kanum all over kerala.

----------


## Sajil K R

Mundakayam rd cinemas 9 30 show

Sent from my Lenovo A6020a40 using Tapatalk

----------


## Antonio

> 95% vannu kanum all over kerala.


90-95 sure...
Athilum mukalil undakumo ennu doubt und..
Tracked centres ellam full adikkunnundallo

----------


## misbah7722

Pothencode mnd കഠിനംകുളം g tracks second show

Nb:no blocked seats 

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk

----------


## ALEXI

> Ennu all over 85-90 occupancy or above vannitundavum...
> 
> Reason for  Mega 🌟
> 
> Ee muthal Bilal ayi varumpo... Ufff can't wait to see that..


Multi ethu level il kaanum

----------


## Mike

Tanur PVS added from today. Starts with first show.

----------


## Abin thomas

> Kottayam district ennu oruthan paranju. Aake bakki undarnna mundakkayavum vannu.
> 
> Ini valla theatreum bakki undo kottayathu full aavaan.


Kottayam innu njettichu kalanju.absolutely mass.  :Band:

----------


## misbah7722

Anchal fs nd ss hf

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk

----------


## Antonio

> Kottayam innu njettichu kalanju.absolutely mass.


"Ithu Kottayam aanu moneee ivide vannu kalikkan ichireem koode mookkanam..."
Abraham ne ellarum nalla moothu pazhutha level il kondu vannu...

----------


## Mike

Multi 95+ sure anu..

Almost all shows were mostly booked since last night..





> Multi ethu level il kaanum

----------


## Antonio

> Tanur PVS added from today. Starts with first show.


Athentha karyam
3am num 12 am num fans show nadanna theatre aanu..enthaa late aaye??

----------


## Antonio

> Multi 95+ sure anu..
> 
> Almost all shows were mostly booked since last night..


97% kaananam

----------


## Kannan Mahesh

> 90-95 sure...
> Athilum mukalil undakumo ennu doubt und..
> Tracked centres ellam full adikkunnundallo


Pala Universal 3 shows um full anenkil pinne ktm..onnum nokkenda. Palayil okke terrific wom aanu.

----------


## Abin thomas

Kottayam tomorrow Matinee nd first show filling fast.416 seats available for booking.  :Band:

----------


## Sajil K R

Thalayolaparamb 

Sent from my Lenovo A6020a40 using Tapatalk

----------


## Antonio

> Tanur PVS added from today. Starts with first show.


  @Don David. Newly added-2 shows today..

----------


## Antonio

> Kottayam tomorrow Matinee nd first show filling fast.416 seats available for booking.


Asha add aville???
Velakkari okke shokathinu thazhe level aakumallo

----------


## Mike

Extra theatre epo add ayathanu.. From 6 pm show.. Nerathe list il illayirunnu.. Njan check cheythium kandilla.. So it's added as extra screen. 


> Athentha karyam
> 3am num 12 am num fans show nadanna theatre aanu..enthaa late aaye??

----------


## ChalakudikaraN

Mapranam Varna 3rd show added at 11.45pm

----------


## Mike

Alappuuzha il 3 am show add cheytho..

Some one pls confirm..

----------


## sudeepdayal

> Tgf പലതും missing aanu, pakshe അതേ പോലൊരു തിരക്കഥ ഷാജി എടുത്തപ്പോൾ കളി മാറി
> 
> Sent from my Moto G (5) using Tapatalk


Yes Manoj Anna.. Kali marenda story aayirunnu TGF..  So ippo I am sure TGF il kittathathu ithil kitti..


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## ChalakudikaraN

ijk chembakaserry 2nd show already sold out jk cinemas 3 tickets remaining.... mapranam varna around 60 tickets remaining ...3rd Show at varna added.. irinjalakuda  :Yeye:  :Yeye:

----------


## Antonio

> Alappuuzha il 3 am show add cheytho..
> 
> Some one pls confirm..


Nte ponnooo
Alappuzha Police athra decent aayoo??
Let me try to confirm..

----------


## Antonio

> Mapranam Varna 3rd show added at 11.45pm


 @Don David bro...

----------


## shivankuty

KOLLAM GMAX
TOTAL 3 SHOWS
2 SHWS HF
TICKTS BOOKD 507/510
OCCUPNCY 99.41%
COLLECTION 76050

Sent from my P7072G using Tapatalk

----------


## Antonio

@sudeepdayal bro... kando???

----------


## Niyas Naz

*

EKM KAVITHA (1187 SEATER) FIRST SH *

----------


## Niyas Naz

:Cool:

----------


## shivankuty

Central tripntra
4 shows 3 HF
1414/1424
Total 155540
99.29%

Sent from my P7072G using Tapatalk

----------


## shivankuty

Majestic njarakkal 
4 shws 3 HF
943/960 
Total 109286
98.22%

Sent from my P7072G using Tapatalk

----------


## Antonio

04772237300 Alappuzha Kairali sree
Called...not picking up..

----------


## Antonio

Alappuzha Mavelikkara Kattanam Cherthala ,Harippad,Chengannur Eramallur- in Alappuzha district..
Mavelikkara prathibha engane ponu??

----------


## Mike

Argentina match miss aki padam kanan keriyavarkku santhoahikkam...

----------


## Niyas Naz

*
PALAKKAD PRIYA SECOND SH - HF.

4/4 HOUSEFULL 
*

----------


## Niyas Naz

*

ALUVA CASINO - SPECIAL SHOW
*

----------


## emirates

എന്ന പിന്നെ ഗേറ്റ് ചാടിയിട്ടേ ഉള്ളൂ 😂😂😍 
Kottayam-Abhilash Theater
അബ്രഹാമിന്റെ സന്തതികൾ-വൈകുന്നേര കാഴ്ച ! 😍😍😍

Sent from my X9009 using Tapatalk

----------


## Sree Tcr

Going for Second time with Family @ Thrissur  - Kairali Second show...

----------


## Antonio

> എന്ന പിന്നെ ഗേറ്റ് ചാടിയിട്ടേ ഉള്ളൂ 😂😂😍 
> Kottayam-Abhilash Theater
> അബ്രഹാമിന്റെ സന്തതികൾ-വൈകുന്നേര കാഴ്ച ! 😍😍😍
> 
> Sent from my X9009 using Tapatalk


Athine ticket edukkan vittathano akathottu

----------


## Mike

Few more  :Band:

----------


## Keelezi Achu

സൗത്ത് ലൈവ് പതിവ് പോലെ പൊങ്കാല വാങ്ങി കൂട്ടുന്നുണ്ടല്ലോ..

----------


## shameenls

> KOLLAM GMAX
> TOTAL 3 SHOWS
> 2 SHWS HF
> TICKTS BOOKD 507/510
> OCCUPNCY 99.41%
> COLLECTION 76050
> 
> Sent from my P7072G using Tapatalk





> Central tripntra
> 4 shows 3 HF
> 1414/1424
> Total 155540
> 99.29%
> 
> Sent from my P7072G using Tapatalk





> Majestic njarakkal 
> 4 shws 3 HF
> 943/960 
> Total 109286
> 98.22%
> 
> Sent from my P7072G using Tapatalk


Thanks bhaii. Casino vanitha okke ട്രാക്ക് ചെയ്തിട്ടില്ലേ? 
നമ്മുടെ ട്വിറ്റെർ fb adminmarodu ഇതൊക്കെ പോസ്റ്റ് ചെയ്യാൻ പറയൂ 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk

----------


## Saathan

Abrahaminte Santhathikal - Cochin Multiplex Collection

----------


## Mike

........

----------


## Akhil krishnan

Palakkad Priyaa 2nd Show

Sent from my ZUK Z1 using Tapatalk

----------


## Mike

Asked few cousins about movie.. Good to very good opinion anu. 

Purathum same thanne.. .

So Wom otum negative alla unlike other recent releases..

----------


## Antonio

> Abrahaminte Santhathikal - Cochin Multiplex Collection


97 paranju 
98 plus Kitty...
Highest of ikka ethaa???

----------


## Akhil krishnan

Palakkad Priya 100% Occupancy For Today...

Sent from my ZUK Z1 using Tapatalk

----------


## Antonio

Reporter TV now Ikka programme..Athilum Sohan und enthanavo...
Anson n Ranji Panicker too.

----------


## Niyas Naz

*PONANI*

----------


## Antonio

> Palakkad Priya 100% Occupancy For Today...
> 
> Sent from my ZUK Z1 using Tapatalk


I think Kottayam , Ernakulam Kavitha too, correct ?? Anything else..?

----------


## Mike

Raining housefull shows to compete with rainy season..

Derrick Abraham  :Band:

----------


## Rajamaanikyam

> Abrahaminte Santhathikal - Cochin Multiplex Collection


Thanks Saathan bhai...

----------


## Rajamaanikyam

> 97 paranju 
> 98 plus Kitty...
> Highest of ikka ethaa???


Percentage of occupancy vachu Abraham.. Collection vachu TGF around 16lakh..

----------


## misbah7722

മാനന്തവാടി jose second show housefull 

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk

----------


## misbah7722

Tvm kairali second show housefull that too 1 hr before show time 

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk

----------


## misbah7722

Angamaly carnival 

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk

----------


## The wrong one

> Abrahaminte Santhathikal - Cochin Multiplex Collection


 :Band: 

Sent from my SM-T231 using Tapatalk

----------


## misbah7722

മാവേലിക്കര prathiba second show q at 8%15pm

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk

----------


## ballu

> @ballu  @Sidharthan  bros..kaanunnundo??
> Reviews expecting...


 In for the movie.....

----------


## misbah7722

Thodupuzha secomd shiw status
Ashirwad 9:50
Silver hills 9:30 & 10:30

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk

----------


## wayanadan

മാനന്തവാടി ജോസ് hf

ഒരു പാട് പേർ ടിക്കറ്റ് കിട്ടാതെ മടങ്ങി

----------


## Niyas Naz

Kottayam Abhilash SS HOUSEFULL

----------


## King Amal

Second time wid family..  😊

----------


## Dasettan

Sent from my SM-G615F using Tapatalk

----------


## LOLan

Pala 7 pm nu ss second class ozhike ellam full ayirunnu. innu all shows full wth returns❤

----------


## LOLan

Thaliparamb Alinkeel 
NS -HF with returns
Matinee -HF 
FS - 90%
SS - HF with returns

----------


## shameenls

വനിതാ കാർണിവൽ ഒന്നും ആരും ട്രാക്ക് ചെയ്തിട്ടില്ലേ? tvm സിംഗിൾ സ്ക്രീൻ ഒക്കെ 90%+ ഉണ്ടാരുന്നു. ആരും ട്രാക്ക് ചെയ്യഞ്ഞത് നഷ്ടമായിപ്പോയല്ലോ 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk

----------


## The wrong one

PVR GOLD tomorrow 7:45 show sold out...
All shows @PVR LULU & CINEMAX filling fast

Mega sunday on Loading...!

Sent from my SM-T231 using Tapatalk

----------


## jumail pala

Tanur first show thottu padam keri inu 2 shows naley etra enu morining update tharam

----------


## Dasettan

BMS il critics rating 80%,70%,50%

Sent from my SM-G615F using Tapatalk

----------


## wideeyes

മെസ്സി മനസ് തകർത്തു 
പക്ഷെ മമ്മൂട്ടി മനസ്സ് കുളിർപിച്ചു 
മിശിഹായുടെ രണ്ടു  രൂപങ്ങൾ

----------


## Sajil K R

Kottayam Abhilash second show housefull

Sent from my Lenovo A6020a40 using Tapatalk

----------


## ACHOOTTY

> വനിതാ കാർണിവൽ ഒന്നും ആരും ട്രാക്ക് ചെയ്തിട്ടില്ലേ? tvm സിംഗിൾ സ്ക്രീൻ ഒക്കെ 90%+ ഉണ്ടാരുന്നു. ആരും ട്രാക്ക് ചെയ്യഞ്ഞത് നഷ്ടമായിപ്പോയല്ലോ 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


Single screen ellam hf ella showyum. Padmanabha, devi priya and kairali.

----------


## The wrong one

_Abrahaminte Santhathikal takes up Mollywood by storm!_

_The Mammootty starrer released today was welcomed open handedly by the Malayalam audience and is open to positive reviews._

*Due to huge rush and housefull shows all over there is a third show organised in about 40+ theatres. 👍✌*

Sent from my SM-T231 using Tapatalk

----------


## ACHOOTTY

Kollam - partha full ticket online poyi. Theatre counteril bahalam aalukal.

----------


## renjuus

Hi friends somebody pls tell me the story of Abraham and his sacrifice.I heard that story long before.pakshe enikku ormayilla..just oru short aayittu mathi... :Help:

----------


## shivankuty

> Thanks bhaii. Casino vanitha okke ട്രാക്ക് ചെയ്തിട്ടില്ലേ? 
> നമ്മുടെ ട്വിറ്റെർ fb adminmarodu ഇതൊക്കെ പോസ്റ്റ് ചെയ്യാൻ പറയൂ 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


Vanitha kurch shows miss aayi...track chytga 6/7 HF aayrnu...casino 5 shws HF...oru show koodi ini undlo...athum HF aayrkm

Sent from my P7072G using Tapatalk

----------


## ACHOOTTY

Kolakolli opening.

Almost all theatres today hf.

Report cheyyatha 6/7 idam ozhichu.

500 to 550 hf sh innu motham kalichu kaanum.

----------


## moovybuf

> Argentina match miss aki padam kanan keriyavarkku santhoahikkam...


Argentina match kaanaan utheshichavar athu kanditundaavum...avarokke naale vannolum...so again HF perumazha

----------


## Niyas Naz

*
PALA SS HOUSEFULL.

4/4 HOUSEFULLS 
*

----------


## shameenls

അതല്ല ഭായ് ഏരീസ് mt cineplex സ്വരലയം അങ്ങനെ ഫുൾ ബുക്കിംഗ് ഓൺലൈനിൽ ഉള്ള തീയേറ്ററുകൾ നമ്മൾ മുൻപ് ട്രാക്ക് ചെയ്താരുന്നു. അതിപ്പോ ഇല്ല.


> Single screen ellam hf ella showyum. Padmanabha, devi priya and kairali.


Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk

----------


## ACHOOTTY

> Hi friends somebody pls tell me the story of Abraham and his sacrifice.I heard that story long before.pakshe enikku ormayilla..just oru short aayittu mathi...


Athippo angine onnum illa. Abraham inu 2 makkal. Ee 2 makkalude achan aanu abraham. Athre ullu in short.

----------


## Niyas Naz

*

ARIESPLEX AUDI -1*

----------


## Niyas Naz

* 
CHERTHALA SS HOUSEFULL

*

----------


## shameenls

> BMS il critics rating 80%,70%,50%
> 
> Sent from my SM-G615F using Tapatalk


ലെൻസ്മാൻ ക്ണാപ്പൻ tgf 30 ആരുന്നു എന്ന് തോന്നുന്നു. കട്ട ഇക്ക ഹെറ്റർ ആയിട്ടാണ് പല റെവ്യൂസും കാണുമ്പോൾ തോന്നിയിട്ടുള്ളത്. 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk

----------


## shameenls

ബാക്കി 3 ഏത് ഷോസ് ആയിരുന്നു. കാസിനോ കൂടെ ഇട്ടേരെ


> Vanitha kurch shows miss aayi...track chytga 6/7 HF aayrnu...casino 5 shws HF...oru show koodi ini undlo...athum HF aayrkm
> 
> Sent from my P7072G using Tapatalk


Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk

----------


## Abin thomas

> Athippo angine onnum illa. Abraham inu 2 makkal. Ee 2 makkalude achan aanu abraham. Athre ullu in short.


Athre ollu

Sent from my Redmi Note 5 Pro using Tapatalk

----------


## ACHOOTTY

> *
> 
> ARIESPLEX AUDI -1*


Nearly 2 lakh aanu ee orotta showkku collection.

Tvm - aries.  600+ seater.

Appurathu ella idathum full.

More than 2500 per 2nd show tvm il kandu kaanum incl multi.

----------


## Abin thomas

Anu chechi padathinu keri.nummade ktym abhilashil

Sent from my Redmi Note 5 Pro using Tapatalk

----------


## Niyas Naz

*
KADINAKULAM SS*

----------


## Niyas Naz

*

CALICUT APSARA*

----------


## chennai

any possible records ?? theater count kuravayath kond chance illalle

----------


## ACHOOTTY

> Athre ollu
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 5 Pro using Tapatalk


Ivide ninnu thiriyaan samayam illa. Hf perumazha karanam appo aanu kadha okke chidhikkunnathu.

----------


## sudeepdayal

> Athippo angine onnum illa. Abraham inu 2 makkal. Ee 2 makkalude achan aanu abraham. Athre ullu in short.


Ha ha ha.. Achootty enthonnithu..


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## ACHOOTTY

> *
> KADINAKULAM SS*


Ee orotta hf il ninnu manassilaavum bakki tvm motham hf ennu. Least choice centre aanu ivide.

----------


## Antonio

> Hi friends somebody pls tell me the story of Abraham and his sacrifice.I heard that story long before.pakshe enikku ormayilla..just oru short aayittu mathi...


Exclusive for @renjuus chettan..
One day God asked Abraham to sacrifice his only son Isaac, as a worship..Abraham being so obedient n god-fearing gone to do it, but god was so impressed in his act n he blessed him without the need of sacrificing issac... actually before Issac, Abraham had another son in servant lady, he is Ismail...n as Issac born, his mother Sarah sent Ismail n his mother out from the house...

----------


## Niyas Naz

*
EKM KAVITHA (1187 SEATER) - SECOND SHOW ALSO HOUSEFULL.. 

FS & SS - HF 
*

----------


## ACHOOTTY

Aa BangaloreaN okke evide. Allel ella threadilum ikkaye upadeshikkunna kaanaam.

----------


## Antonio

> Anu chechi padathinu keri.nummade ktym abhilashil
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 5 Pro using Tapatalk


Aaa penkochu Ikkayude otta padam first day kaanathe irikkoolla, ithippo Johny yude set il ninnakum...

----------


## Don David

Extra shows iniyum undoo undel nhan  :Vandivittu: 

Sent from my vivo 1723 using Tapatalk

----------


## ACHOOTTY

> *
> EKM KAVITHA (1187 SEATER) - SECOND SHOW ALSO HOUSEFULL.. 
> 
> FS & SS - HF 
> *


Entha alle kavitha okke puttu pole full aavunnu.

----------


## Niyas Naz

*

KATTAKADA 3RD SHOW*

----------


## Sajil K R

മുണ്ടക്കയം rd സിനിമാസ്സിൽ എക്സ്ട്രാ show add ചെയ്തു 10. 15ന്

Sent from my Lenovo A6020a40 using Tapatalk

----------


## Kannan Mahesh

> *
> PALA SS HOUSEFULL.
> 
> 4/4 HOUSEFULLS 
> *


Palayanu sarikkum wonder.. Evide especially  universal houseful adikkan padanu. Family adhikam prefer cheyyarilla. Pakshe njan Show kazhinj irangiyappol matinee rush with  decent family occupancy. 4/4 houseful.. 8th wonder aayi thonnunnu. Wom  again rules

----------


## Abin thomas

Athu nammade kottayath innu kottayam pwolichadukua.ikka fan ennoke paranja athu anu sithara anu.baki ellarum ikka fan anu ettan fan anu ennoke parayum public ayi status itt padathinu pokan ulla gutts illa.


> Aaa penkochu Ikkayude otta padam first day kaanathe irikkoolla, ithippo Johny yude set il ninnakum...


Sent from my Redmi Note 5 Pro using Tapatalk

----------


## Niyas Naz

*

TVM CARNIVAL GREENFIELD 10PM & 10:30PM 
SH*

----------


## Antonio

> *
> EKM KAVITHA (1187 SEATER) - SECOND SHOW ALSO HOUSEFULL.. 
> 
> FS & SS - HF 
> *


4/4 Alle innu...

----------


## shameenls

നാളെ ekm ഒക്കെ ഇന്നലത്തേക്കാൾ ബുക്കിംഗ് ആണല്ലോ. Pvr gold sold out. Pvr lulu ഒക്കെ എല്ലാ ഷോയും 80% മേളിൽ ബുക്കിംഗ്. cinemax 80% booked q cinemas 70% booked vanitha okke 70% booked 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk

----------


## Dasettan

> Aa BangaloreaN okke evide. Allel ella threadilum ikkaye upadeshikkunna kaanaam.


Athe e samythonnum angere kaanillaa...allel eppaozhum ikka threadil kaanunna manushyana😆

Sent from my SM-G615F using Tapatalk

----------


## Antonio

> Athu nammade kottayath innu kottayam pwolichadukua.ikka fan ennoke paranja athu anu sithara anu.baki ellarum ikka fan anu ettan fan anu ennoke parayum public ayi status itt padathinu pokan ulla gutts illa.
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 5 Pro using Tapatalk


"Aana alaralodaral" next day release undayittu  Masterpiece first day first show poyi Kanda aalanu..  Uncle um kandu..Post um ittu..

----------


## Film Freak

At Punalur Ramraj..Its House Full 
 :Drum:   :Drum:

----------


## Antonio

> Palayanu sarikkum wonder.. Evide especially  universal houseful adikkan padanu. Family adhikam prefer cheyyarilla. Pakshe njan Show kazhinj irangiyappol matinee rush with  decent family occupancy. 4/4 houseful.. 8th wonder aayi thonnunnu. Wom  again rules


Ohhh entammmoooo
Enna koora theatre aanu..
Irikkunnath oru market pole ullidathum

----------


## ChalakudikaraN

Mapranam varna 3rd show around 70 tickets remaining !!

----------


## Antonio

> മുണ്ടക്കയം rd സിനിമാസ്സിൽ എക്സ്ട്രാ show add ചെയ്തു 10. 15ന്
> 
> Sent from my Lenovo A6020a40 using Tapatalk


 @Don David bhaiiii

----------


## King Amal

40 ഓളം തീയ്യറ്ററുകളിൽ അർധരാത്രി സ്പെഷ്യൽ ഷോ.ഇത് മെഗാസ്റ്റാറിന്റെ പ്രതികാരം. ഗംഭീര ചിത്രമെന്ന് കേരളം.!!!

Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk

----------


## Antonio

> Argentina match kaanaan utheshichavar athu kanditundaavum...avarokke naale vannolum...so again HF perumazha


Ohhh ennnathaaa
Veruthe nashippichu.. Iceland nodu samanila....
Abraham kandavar bhagyavanamar...

----------


## BangaloreaN

> Aa BangaloreaN okke evide. Allel ella threadilum ikkaye upadeshikkunna kaanaam.


etha preshnam?

----------


## Antonio

> etha preshnam?


Nothing... ellarkkum Bro ye miss cheythu ennu thonnunnu..

----------


## Kannan Mahesh

> Ohhh entammmoooo
> Enna koora theatre aanu..
> Irikkunnath oru market pole ullidathum


Antony, athokke Mari. Renovate cheythu. Pakshe parking Area kuravanu. Theatre and sound system ellam ippol palayile best aanu

----------


## Niyas Naz

*

Second Show also Housefull on both Ragam and Thanam screen at Kattanam*

----------


## Manoj

Tvpm കൈരളി 4 shows houseful


> I think Kottayam , Ernakulam Kavitha too, correct ?? Anything else..?


Sent from my Moto G (5) using Tapatalk

----------


## Antonio

> Antony, athokke Mari. Renovate cheythu. Pakshe parking Area kuravanu. Theatre and sound system ellam ippol palayile best aanu


Ohhh.. that's good
Last kandath Chanthupottu aanu..
Avarde thanne Alle Jos..Jos irunna sthalam Pandu police station nte etho waste area aarunnenna orma

----------


## Rajamaanikyam

> Athu nammade kottayath innu kottayam pwolichadukua.ikka fan ennoke paranja athu anu sithara anu.baki ellarum ikka fan anu ettan fan anu ennoke parayum public ayi status itt padathinu pokan ulla gutts illa.
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 5 Pro using Tapatalk


Ithupoleyulla fans Ikkakkullathinte aa dairyathilaanennu thonnunnu Ikka kannum pooti padam cheyyunnathu... Ikka Ithupoleyulla BB s iniyum tharatte ee pavam fansinu...

----------


## Kannan Mahesh

Pala also 4/4houseful

----------


## Jamesbond007

Thakarkkukayaanallo ellaayidathum...  Naale ini onnum nokkaanilla..  :cheers:   :cheers:   :Band:   :Band:

----------


## Niyas Naz

*

ALUVA CASINO - SPECIAL SH SOLD OUT.

6/6 HOUSEFULLS  
*

----------


## BangaloreaN

> Nothing... ellarkkum Bro ye miss cheythu ennu thonnunnu..


chori posts undenkil online ulla Modsine mention cheythal mathi.
Was busy watching WC matches, still is.

----------


## David999

> ലെൻസ്മാൻ ക്ണാപ്പൻ tgf 30 ആരുന്നു എന്ന് തോന്നുന്നു. കട്ട ഇക്ക ഹെറ്റർ ആയിട്ടാണ് പല റെവ്യൂസും കാണുമ്പോൾ തോന്നിയിട്ടുള്ളത്. 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


Oru samshyom venda lensman katta ikka hater thanne Anu . Nalla movie anekil koodi mooparu satisfy alla . Uncle /TGF okke ore kannode Anu kanunnthu.. mooparude review check cehyunnthu okke njan pande nirthiytha. Biased review vayichittenthu karyam..

----------


## King Amal

Happy in not seeing any choriyans today.. 😁😁

Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk

----------


## moovybuf

> etha preshnam?


ingalu poi padam kandu oru review idu

----------


## Niyas Naz

*

വൻ ജന തിരക്കു കാരണം മഞ്ചേരി ദേവകീസ്* സിനിമാക്സിൽ അബ്രഹമിന്റെ സന്തതികൾക്ക്*  12 മണിക്ക്* സ്പെഷ്യൽ  ഷോ ആഡ്* ചെയ്*തിരിക്കുന്നു 
*

----------


## Niyas Naz

*
TRIPUNITHARA SS HOUSEFULL
*

----------


## yathra

Edited .......

----------


## King Amal

👑

Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk

----------


## Niyas Naz

*
KOTTAYAM ABHILASH - SS - HOUSEFULL

*

----------


## yathra

both screen housefull  :Yeye:

----------


## Niyas Naz

*

PATTAMBI KRISHNA SECOND SHOW - HOUSEFULL


4/4  HOUSEFULL
*

----------


## Manoj

Tvpm Aries 1 okke full aayalle, ethra നാളായി കാണുന്ന സ്വപ്നം

Sent from my Moto G (5) using Tapatalk

----------


## Mike

@DonDAvid ...................





> മുണ്ടക്കയം rd സിനിമാസ്സിൽ എക്സ്ട്രാ show add ചെയ്തു 10. 15ന്
> 
> Sent from my Lenovo A6020a40 using Tapatalk





> Mapranam varna 3rd show around 70 tickets remaining !!





> *
> 
> വൻ ജന തിരക്കു കാരണം മഞ്ചേരി ദേവകീസ്* സിനിമാക്സിൽ അബ്രഹമിന്റെ സന്തതികൾക്ക്*  12 മണിക്ക്* സ്പെഷ്യൽ  ഷോ ആഡ്* ചെയ്*തിരിക്കുന്നു 
> *

----------


## Mike

AFX Review

ചിലരിട്ട മോശം റിവ്യൂ വായിച്ചത് കൊണ്ടാണ് അബ്രഹാമിന്റെ സന്തതികൾക്ക് ടിക്കറ്റ് എടുത്തത്. 
റിവ്യൂ എഴുതി ശീലമൊന്നുമില്ല. പണ്ട് സ്കൂളിൽ പഠിക്കുമ്പോൾ ആസ്വാദനക്കുറിപ്പ് എഴുതിച്ച മാഷിനെ മനസ്സിൽ വിചാരിച്ച് തുടങ്ങാം..
ആദ്യ പത്തു പതിനഞ്ചു മിനുട്ടുകൾ തികച്ചും ഒരു ഇൻവെസ്റ്റിഗേഷൻ മൂവി ആയിരിക്കും മൊത്തത്തിൽ എന്ന് പ്രേക്ഷകനെ തോന്നിപ്പിക്കും വിധത്തിൽ ആണ് ഒരുക്കിയിരിക്കുന്നത്. തികച്ചും മറ്റൊരു കഥാ പശ്ചാത്തലത്തിലേക്കാണ് പിന്നീട് കഥ നീങ്ങുന്നത് (കണ്ടുതന്നെ അറിയുക ). വീണ്ടും ഒരു പ്രേക്ഷകന്റെ ചിന്തകളെ മറ്റൊരുവഴിക്ക് തിരിച്ചുവിട്ട് കബളിപ്പിക്കുകയാണ് തിരക്കഥാകൃത്തും, സംവിധായകനും. ഇന്റർവെൽ എത്തി നിൽക്കുന്നതും അത്തരമൊരു ആശയക്കുഴപ്പത്തിലേക്കാണ്. 
Whats next???? അയാൾക്കിനി എന്ത് ചെയ്യാനാവും എന്ന് പ്രേക്ഷകർ ചിന്തിക്കാൻ തക്കവണ്ണം എത്തി നിൽക്കുന്നു ആദ്യപകുതി. 
അയാളിലെ നിസ്സഹായാവസ്ഥയും മറ്റും നന്നായിത്തന്നെ ചെയ്യാൻ കഴിഞ്ഞിട്ടുണ്ടെന്നനാണ് എന്റെ വിശ്വാസം. (ബുദ്ധി ജീവി അല്ലാത്തതുകൊണ്ട് ഒരു സാധാരണ പ്രേക്ഷകന്റെ അഭിപ്രായം മാത്രമായി കാണുക ). രണ്ടാം പകുതി അവസാനിക്കുന്നത് പലതിനും ഉത്തരമായാണ്. ഓരോ കുഞ്ഞു ഡയലോഗുകളിലൂടെയും അത് പ്രേക്ഷനിലെത്തിക്കാൻ സംവിധായകന് കഴിഞ്ഞിട്ടുണ്ട്. 
ബിജിഎം തൊട്ട് പലതും ഒരു സാധാരണ പ്രേക്ഷകന്റെ ഹൃദയം കവരുന്നതാണ്. 
ചില ഫ്രെമുകളുടെ മനോഹാരിത പറഞ്ഞറിയിക്കാൻ വയ്യാത്തതുതന്നെയാണ്.
ഇനി, ആരോ ഇട്ട റിവ്യൂവിൽ പറഞ്ഞുകേട്ടത് എഡിറ്റർ എന്ന് വെറുതെ വെച്ചേക്കുന്നതാണ് അത്ര മാസ്മരികമായൊന്നും അയാൾ ചെയ്തിട്ടില്ല എന്നാണ്, ഉള്ളത് വൃത്തിയായി ചെയ്തിട്ടുണ്ട്, ഫാനിസം ബാധിച്ചു എന്തെങ്കിലും ഇട്ടു ഡീഗ്രേഡ് ചെയ്യാൻ നോക്കുമ്പോൾ അറ്റ്ലീസ്റ്റ് സിനിമ തിയേറ്ററിന്റെ പരിസരത്തുകൂടിയെങ്കിലും പോകേണ്ടതാണ് അല്ലെങ്കിൽ ടോറന്റിൽ വരുന്നത് വരെ കാത്തിരുന്നു റിവ്യൂ ഇടുക. 
അടുത്തത് ഷാജോൺ ആണ് നായകന് എന്നതാണ്, അതിപ്പോ അവരുടെ മനസ്സിലുള്ള സിനിമ സങ്കൽപ്പത്തിൽ എല്ലാം ചെയ്യുന്നത് നായകന് ആയിരിക്കണം എന്നതാവും, ഡാൻസ് കളിക്കുന്നതും, fight ചെയ്യുന്നതും ഒക്കെ നായകന് മാത്രം എന്നതാണോ???? 
അല്ല അവരേം പറഞ്ഞിട്ട് കാര്യമില്ല. ചിലപ്പോൾ അവര് കയറിയ തീയേറ്ററിലെ അബ്രഹാമിന്റെ സന്തതികൾ എന്ന സിനിമ മോശമായിരിക്കും. അങ്ങനെയുള്ളവർക്ക് എന്റെ നാട്ടിലെ തിയേറ്ററുകളിലേക്ക് വരാം... ഇവിടെ ഇന്ന് innഞാൻ പോയ ഷോ കഴിഞ്ഞിറങ്ങിയവർക്കൊക്കെ ഇഷ്ടപ്പെട്ടു
റേറ്റിംഗ് ചെയ്യാൻ ആളല്ല അതുകൊണ്ട് റേറ്റിംഗ് ഇടുന്നില്ല.
കണ്ടുതന്നെ അറിയുക...
കുരുക്കൾക്ക് കമന്റ്* ബോക്സിലേക്ക് സ്വാഗതം

----------


## Mike

another one

അബ്രഹാമിന്റെ സന്തതികൾ
ടീസർ നൽകിയ പ്രതീക്ഷയും ഷാജി പാടൂർ,ഹനീഫ് അദെനി എന്നീ പേരുകളിൽ ഞാൻ കണ്ടെത്തിയ വിശ്വാസവും എന്നെ ആദ്യ ഷോയുടെ ടിക്കറ്റ് എടുക്കുന്നതിൽ വരെ കൊണ്ടെത്തിച്ചു എന്നതാണ് വാസ്തവം.എന്തായാലും എന്റെ പ്രതീക്ഷകൾ അസ്ഥാനത്തായില്ല,ടീസറിൽ കണ്ടതുപോലെ ചിത്രമൊരു സ്റ്റൈലിഷ് മേക്കിങ് തന്നെയാണ്.
ടെക്നിക്കൽ വിഭാഗങ്ങളായ സൗണ്ട് മിക്സിങ്,ബിജിഎം,ഛായാഗ്രഹണം,കളറിങ്,എഡിറ്റിംഗ് എന്നിവ നല്ല നിലവാരത്തിലുള്ളതു മായിരുന്നു.
ആദ്യ പകുതി ഒരു ഇൻവെസ്റ്റിഗേഷൻ ത്രില്ലെർ എന്ന തരത്തിൽ സഞ്ചരിക്കുന്നു എങ്കിലും എല്ലാ വിഭാഗം ആളുകളെയും തൃപ്തരാക്കാൻ ശ്രമിച്ചതിന്റെ ഭാഗമായി കൃത്യമായ ചേരുവകൾ ആയ ക്ലാസിക് സീനുകൾ,ഇമോഷണൽ സീൻസ്,ഫാൻസിന് തൃപ്തിയേകുന്ന ഇന്ററോ സീൻ,കൃത്യമായ സമയങ്ങളിൽ പഞ്ച് ഡയലോഗുകൾ,ട്വിസ്റ്റുകൾ എന്നിവയും കൃത്യമായി കഥയിൽ ബ്ലെൻഡ് ചെയ്തിരുന്നതായി നമുക്ക് കാണാവുന്നതാണ്.എന്നാൽ എല്ലാ പോലീസ് സ്റ്റോറിയിലുമുള്ളത് പോലെ മഴയുള്ള ദിവസം മാത്രം കൊലനടത്തുന്ന സീരിയൽ കില്ലർ എന്ന ക്ലിഷേയും ഫാൻസിന് മാത്രം ദഹിക്കുന്ന ഇന്ററോ സീനും മടുപ്പുളവാക്കിയ ഇന്റർവെൽ സീനും എനിക്ക് നിരാശയാണ് നൽകിയത് എന്ന് പറയാതെ വയ്യ,എങ്കിലും ഇത്രയും കാര്യങ്ങൾ മാറ്റിനിർത്തിയാൽ ചിത്രം എനിക്ക് പരിപൂർണ സംതൃപ്തിയാണ് നൽകിയത് എന്ന് കൂടി ചേർക്കുന്നു.
ഡെറിക് അബ്രഹാമായി മമ്മൂട്ടി തന്റെ പ്രതാപകാലത്തെ എന്നിൽ ഓർമിപ്പിക്കും വിധം 'അഴിഞ്ഞാടി' എന്ന് എനിക്ക് തോന്നിപ്പോയി എന്നതാണ് സത്യം.സമീപ കാല മമ്മൂട്ടി ചിത്രങ്ങളിൽ ഏറ്റവും തൃല്ലിംഗ് ആയ അനുഭവം ഡെറിക്കിലൂടെ തന്നതിന് അദ്ദേഹത്തിന് നന്ദി പറഞ്ഞുകൊള്ളുന്നു.
ഡ്യൂൽ ക്ളൈമാക്സിൽ ആദ്യത്തേത് നഴ്സറി കുട്ടിക്ക് പോലും പ്രെഡിക്*ട് ചെയ്യാൻ കഴിയുന്നത് ആയിട്ടുകൂടി എല്ലാ വിഭാഗം പ്രേക്ഷകനും സംതൃപ്തിയേകുന്ന തരത്തിലേക്ക് ചിത്രം എത്തിയത് മൈൻഡ് ബ്ലോവിങ് ആയ രണ്ടാം ക്ലൈമാക്സും ഷാജി പാടൂർ എന്ന മികച്ച ഒരു ക്രാഫ്റ്റ്*മാൻന്റെ കരവിരുതിലും കയ്യടക്കത്തിലുമായിരുന്നു.അദ്ദേഹത്തിനുള്ള വർഷങ്ങളുടെ എക്സ്പീരിയൻസ് പരമാവധി ചൂഷണം ചെയ്തതായി സ്*ക്രീനിൽ നിന്ന് മനസിലാക്കുവാനും കഴിയും.മലയാള സിനിമയുടെ നിലവാര സൂചിക മുകളിലോട്ട് തന്നെ എന്നതിന്റെ അവസാന ഉദാഹരണമാണ് അബ്രഹാമിന്റെ സന്തതികൾ.
ഇത് നിർബന്ധമായി കാണേണ്ട ഒരു ചിത്രമല്ല എങ്കിലും ആരെയും നിരാശരക്കാത്ത ഒരു ചിത്രമായിരിക്കും എന്നെനിക്കു തോന്നുന്നു.പൈസ വസൂൽ.
3.75/5

----------


## Mike

another one

ഒരു ലേശം ലാഗ് ഉണ്ടെന്നോഴിച്ചാല്* നല്ല ഒന്നാന്തരം ത്രില്ലിംഗ്പ ടമാണ്. നല്ല അടിപൊളി കഥയും. മാസ്റ്റര്* പീസിലെ പോലെ സ്ടണ്ട് വേരുപ്പീരായില്ല... മാത്രമല്ല നല്ല ഒന്നാന്തരം ക്ലൈമാക്സ്* സിനിമക്ക് നല്ല എനര്*ജി നല്*കി. സദാ പ്രേക്ഷകര്*ക്കും ഫാന്*സ്* കാര്*ക്കും എന്ജോയ്* ചെയ്യാന്* ഉള്ള എല്ലാ വകയും ഉണ്ട്. കൂടെ മരണ മാസ്സ് ഇന്റ്രോ യും .... ഒരു നല്ല പടം കാണണം എന്നുള്ളവര്* ധൈര്യമായും കേറിക്കോ... പിന്നെ ചില പോങ്ങന്മാര്* പറയുന്നത് മൈന്*ഡ് ചെയ്യണ്ട. ഈ ഗ്രൂപ്പില്* തന്നെ കണ്ടു 1.5 റേറ്റിംഗ് കൊടുക്കുന്നത്. മോഹന്*ലാല്* ഫാന്*സ്* പോലും 3ല്* കുറയാതെ റേറ്റിംഗ് കൊടുക്കുന്നുണ്ട് ...... പിന്നെ ഡീഗ്രേഡിംഗ് ആണ് ഉധേശം എങ്കില്* പറ്റുന്ന അത്രേം ചെയ്തോളു... പക്ഷെ പടം ഒരിക്കലെങ്കിലും കണ്ടിട്ട് വേണം .............

----------


## Deepu k

> Palayanu sarikkum wonder.. Evide especially  universal houseful adikkan padanu. Family adhikam prefer cheyyarilla. Pakshe njan Show kazhinj irangiyappol matinee rush with  decent family occupancy. 4/4 houseful.. 8th wonder aayi thonnunnu. Wom  again rules


2010 nu shesham anu mammotty padangal mosham ayathu. Palayil mammotty padangal houseful chakara eshtam pole undu.innu enikku theatreil vilichu paranijrunnel ticket kittumayirunnu.matine orikkalum houseful akumennu pratheeshichilla.ente randamathe anubhavam jackpot and abraham.

----------


## Antonio

> *
> 
> വൻ ജന തിരക്കു കാരണം മഞ്ചേരി ദേവകീസ്* സിനിമാക്സിൽ അബ്രഹമിന്റെ സന്തതികൾക്ക്*  12 മണിക്ക്* സ്പെഷ്യൽ  ഷോ ആഡ്* ചെയ്*തിരിക്കുന്നു 
> *


 @Don David bhai

----------


## Mike

*ഇന്ന് ഉച്ചക്ക് പടത്തിനു കയറിയത് ആരോ ഇട്ട രണ്ട് നല്ല ഡീഗ്രേഡിങ് പോസ്റ്റ്* വായിച്ചിട്ടാണ് ടിക്കറ്റ് ബുക്ക്* ചെയ്തിരുന്നതുകൊണ്ട് കയറാതെ വേറെ നിവർത്തി ഇല്ലായിരുന്നു
എന്തായാലും ആ രണ്ട് പോസ്റ്റുകൾ ഇട്ടവർക്ക് ഒരുപാട് നന്ദി 
വലിയ expectation ഒന്നും ഇല്ലാതെ കേറിയതുകൊണ്ടാവും പടം പരിപൂർണ സംതൃപ്തി നൽകി 
ആകെ ഇച്ചിരി കല്ലുകടിയായി തോന്നിയത് കനിഹ മാത്രം ബാക്കി എല്ലാവരും അവരുടെ ഭാഗം ഭംഗി ആക്കി
പക്ഷെ പറയാൻ വന്ന കാര്യം ഇതൊന്നുമല്ല പടം വീട്ടിൽ എത്തി fb ഒന്ന് തുറന്നപ്പോൾ
ദൃശ്യത്തേക്കാൾ മികച്ച ട്വിസ്റ്റ്* 
മെമ്മറീസ്നേക്കാൾ മികച്ച ത്രില്ലെർ 
എന്നിങ്ങനെ പോവുന്നു അന്യായമായ +ve റിവ്യൂസ്....
പടം കാണാത്ത സുഹൃത്തുക്കളോട് രണ്ട് കാര്യം പറയാം
1.ഡീഗ്രേഡിങ് പോസ്റ്റുകൾ കണ്ട് പടത്തിനു പോകാതിരിക്കരുത് നിങ്ങൾക്ക് നല്ല ഒരു സിനിമ അനുഭവം നഷ്ടമാവും
2. അന്യായ +റിവ്യൂ വായിച്ചു ഒരു മാരക ഐറ്റം പ്രതീക്ഷിച് പടത്തിനു കേറരുത് 
നിങ്ങൾക്ക് പിന്നെ ഇത് overrated എന്ന് പറഞ്ഞ് പോസ്റ്റ്* ഇടേണ്ടി വന്നേകം
തികച്ചും 
പേഴ്സിനായിട്ട് പറയുവാട്ടോ..

*

----------


## Mike

അബ്രഹാമിന്റെ സന്തതികൾ
ആദ്യമായിട്ടാണ് ഒരു സിനിമ കണ്ടു റിവ്യൂ ഇടുന്നത്.
ഈ വര്ഷം തീയേറ്ററിൽ കണ്ട 2ാമത്തെ മമ്മൂട്ടി ചിത്രം.
സ്ട്രീറ്റ് ലൈട്സ് അത്ര നല്ല അനുഭവം ആയിരുന്നില്ല. അത് കൊണ്ട് തന്നെ പ്രതീക്ഷകൾ ശരാശരി മാത്രമായിരുന്നു. 
പക്ഷെ " അബ്രഹാമിന്റെ സന്തതികൾ എനിക്ക് തന്നത് ഒരു മികച്ച തിയേറ്റർ അനുഭവമായിരുന്നു. 
Coming to the Film
No spoilers
ഗ്രേറ്റ് ഫാദർ പോലെ തന്നെ ഒരു ഡാർക്ക് മൂഡിലാണ് പടം തുടങ്ങുന്നത് , പിന്നീട് അതിൽ നിന്ന് വ്യതിചലിച് മറ്റൊരു വഴിയിലേക്ക് നീങ്ങുന്നു ...derick Abraham എന്ന ഐപിസ് ഓഫീസറുടെ ഔദ്യോഗിക ജീവിതത്തിലൂടെയും സ്വകാര്യ ജീവിതത്തിലൂടെയുമാണ് കഥ സഞ്ചരിക്കുന്നത്. കഥയിലേക്ക് കൂടുതൽ കടക്കുന്നില്ല. 
+ves 
Cast
Script
DIRECTION
BGM
Fight
Cinematography
-ves
Oru romantic song ind ...athu valare aritificial aay thoni.
ഓവറോൾ ഒരു മികച്ച സിനിമ

----------


## Manoj

1.5cr share expect cheyyunnu

Sent from my Moto G (5) using Tapatalk

----------


## Niyas Naz

*

Abrahaminte Santhathikal Second show House full Kottarakara Minerva Cinemaz ...Extra seats added*

----------


## Antonio

4/4 list undakkan ningal njangale help cheyyamo( Dorayude Parayanam).???

----------


## shakeer

> Tanur first show thottu padam keri inu 2 shows naley etra enu morining update tharam


Tirur only three show
vikram Tamil movie agreement anu
nalea muthal ariyilla eaginea eannu

----------


## Mike

AttingalVyshakha Second Show Rush
#AbrahaminteSanthathikal

----------


## Antonio

> Tirur only three show
> vikram Tamil movie agreement anu
> nalea muthal ariyilla eaginea eannu


Athu ethaa aa kunipp
oru Jurrassic world..Aduthath Tamil..pinne velakkari...

----------


## Mike



----------


## King Amal

Tvm പദ്മനാഭ ഫുൾ
Tvmകൈരളി ഫുൾ
Tvm ഏരീസ് ഫുൾ
Tvm ദേവിപ്രിയ ഫുൾ
മാൾ of tvc ഫുൾ
ഗ്രീൻ ഫീൽഡ് കാര്യവട്ടം ഫുൾ
സ്വരം ലയം കാട്ടാക്കട ഫുൾ
നെടുമങ്ങാട് സരസ്വതി ഫുൾ
കളിയിക്കവിള smb ഫുൾ
ആറ്റിങ്ങൽ വൈശാഖ് ഫുൾ
വർക്കല s r ഫുൾ
പോത്തൻകോട് mt ഫുൾ
കഠിനംകുളം ജി ട്രാക്ക്*സ് ഫുൾ

----------


## Niyas Naz

*
HARIPPAD SN - ALL SHOWS HOUSEFULL* 




*RETURNS*

----------


## Don David

> @Don David bhaiiii


Nhan kalam vittu !! Ingane okke extra show  vekkaamo

Sent from my vivo 1723 using Tapatalk

----------


## Mike

അബ്രഹാമിന്*റെ സന്തതികൾ
ആദ്യവാക്ക് : നല്ല കിടു പടം
ഗ്രേറ്റ് ഫാദറിന് ശേഷം മമ്മൂക്ക ഹനീഫ് അദേനി കൂട്ടുകെട്ട് വീണ്ടും വരുന്ന ചിത്രം എന്ന നിലയില്* announce ചെയ്തപ്പോള്* തന്നെ fdfs locked ആയിരുന്നു...സംവിധായകന്* കുറേ കാലമായി നല്ല ഒരു സ്ക്രിപ്ററിന് കാത്തിരുന്നു കിട്ടിയതാണ് ഇതുന്റേത് എന്നതും പ്രതീക്ഷ കൂട്ടി....stylish poster,teaser ഒക്കെ കൊണ്ട് expectations നെ അതിന്റെ ഉച്ചസ്ഥായിയിലെത്തിച്ചു...release അടുത്തപ്പോൾ കേട്ടത് emotional thriller ആണ് എന്നാണ് .....
136 screen ലാണ് പടം എത്തിയത് അതും fans show ഇല്ലാതെ എന്നാലും ആദ്യ ദിനത്തെ ആദ്യ ഷോ ഫാന്സ് ഷോ തന്നെ ആയി...
ഇനി പടത്തിലേക്ക് വരുമ്പോൾ നന്നായി തുടങ്ങി, പിന്നീട് ഇന്ന്* ശോകമടിപ്പിച്ച് ഇന്റെർവെല്ലും,വളരെ മികച്ച second half, ഉം
കിടുക്കാച്ചി ക്ലൈമാക്സും( സാധനം predictable ആണേലും എടുപ്പ് കിടു)
മാരക ടൈൽ എന്റും ആണ് പടം
അവസാന 15-20 മിനുട്ട് പടം അങ്ങനെ തന്നെ വേറെ ലെവലായി...
*ഗാനങ്ങളിൽ യേശുവേ എന്ന ഗാനം മാത്രം മികച്ചു നിന്നു മറ്റുള്ളവ ശരാശരിക്കു താഴെ
*കാമറ,ബിജിഎം,സംവിധാനം ഇവ മൂന്നും കഥ ഒന്ന് മന്ദഗതിയില്* ആകുമ്പോഴും പ്രേക്ഷകരെ പിടിച്ചിരുത്തുന്നതില് നല്ല പങ്ക് വഹിച്ചു.
* കഥയിലേക്ക് വന്നാല്* മൊത്തം spoiler ആകും അതിനാല്* വരുന്നില്ല
*പെർഫോമെൻസ് ന്റെ കാര്യത്തില്* ഇക്ക ഒരു കുറവും വരുത്തിയില്ല 
അൻസനും മികച്ചു നിന്നു ...കലാഭവൻ ഷാജോണും നന്നായി ചെയ്തു ...എന്നാല്* സിദ്ധിഖിനൊന്നും കാര്യമായി ചെയ്യാനുണ്ടായില്ല.
*അധികം ഹെവി ഡയലോഗ് ഇല്ല എന്നാ ഉള്ളതൊക്കി രോമാഞ്ചിഫിക്കേഷനുമാണ് 
*ഇമോഷണൽ ത്രില്ലർ എന്ന genre ആണേലും thrill അടിച്ച് ഇരിത്തിപ്പൊക്കുന്നത് കുറവാണ് പക്ഷെ അവസാനത്തെ കുറച്ച് സമയത്തെ സാധനങ്ങള്* മതി അവ മറക്കാന്*  
* predictable twist ന് വരെ making മികവ് കൊണ്ട് പ്രേക്ഷകരുടെ കയ്യടി നേടുന്നിടത്ത് നമുക്ക് കിട്ടിയത് മികച്ച ഒരു സംവിധായകനെ കൂടിയാണ് 
ഷാജി പാടൂർ
മൊത്തത്തിൽ പറഞ്ഞാ കൊടുക്കുന്ന കാശ് മുതലാവും തീർച്ച
Rating 3.5/5

----------


## Mike



----------


## jumail pala

Tanur inu 2 shows naley mudal 4 shows

----------


## mujthaba

Megastar Mammootty  :Clap:

----------


## Niyas Naz

*

VARKALA SS - HOUSEFULL.

4 HOUSEFULLS 
*

----------


## Saathan

> 97 paranju 
> 98 plus kitty...
> Highest of ikka ethaa???


tgf 13+lakhs.... 96%

----------


## Manoj

Tvm പദ്മനാഭ ഫുൾ
Tvmകൈരളി ഫുൾ
Tvm ഏരീസ് ഫുൾ
Tvm ദേവിപ്രിയ ഫുൾ
മാൾ of tvc ഫുൾ
ഗ്രീൻ ഫീൽഡ് കാര്യവട്ടം ഫുൾ
സ്വരം ലയം കാട്ടാക്കട ഫുൾ
നെടുമങ്ങാട് സരസ്വതി ഫുൾ
കളിയിക്കവിള smb ഫുൾ
ആറ്റിങ്ങൽ വൈശാഖ് ഫുൾ
വർക്കല s r ഫുൾ
പോത്തൻകോട് mt ഫുൾ
കഠിനംകുളം ജി ട്രാക്ക്*സ് ഫുൾ

Second show Trivandrum ജില്ലാ മൊത്തം ഫുൾ

Sent from my Moto G (5) using Tapatalk

----------


## Sajil K R

Thalayolaparamb

Sent from my Lenovo A6020a40 using Tapatalk

----------


## King Amal

Pinnalh..  Tvm numma polich adukunnu.. 



> Tvm പദ്മനാഭ ഫുൾ
> Tvmകൈരളി ഫുൾ
> Tvm ഏരീസ് ഫുൾ
> Tvm ദേവിപ്രിയ ഫുൾ
> മാൾ of tvc ഫുൾ
> ഗ്രീൻ ഫീൽഡ് കാര്യവട്ടം ഫുൾ
> സ്വരം ലയം കാട്ടാക്കട ഫുൾ
> നെടുമങ്ങാട് സരസ്വതി ഫുൾ
> കളിയിക്കവിള smb ഫുൾ
> ...

----------


## misbah7722

Attingal vyshaka second show 

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk

----------


## Janapriyan

> Tvm പദ്മനാഭ ഫുൾTvmകൈരളി ഫുൾTvm ഏരീസ് ഫുൾTvm ദേവിപ്രിയ ഫുൾമാൾ of tvc ഫുൾഗ്രീൻ ഫീൽഡ് കാര്യവട്ടം ഫുൾസ്വരം ലയം കാട്ടാക്കട ഫുൾനെടുമങ്ങാട് സരസ്വതി ഫുൾകളിയിക്കവിള smb ഫുൾആറ്റിങ്ങൽ വൈശാഖ് ഫുൾവർക്കല s r ഫുൾപോത്തൻകോട് mt ഫുൾകഠിനംകുളം ജി ട്രാക്ക്*സ് ഫുൾ


 :Band:  :Band:

----------


## Niyas Naz

*
GURUVAYOOR  SS HOUSEFULL
*

----------


## Niyas Naz

*

ATTINGAL SS HOUSEFULL
*

----------


## misbah7722

Thaliparamb alinkal second show

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk

----------


## King Amal

Spcl show added in more than 40 screens

----------


## Antonio

> 


Ithenna ikka counter il irikkunnne

----------


## Janapriyan

വടക്കാഞ്ചേരി ന്യൂ രാഗം Second Show- HF

----------


## Mike

നെടുമങ്ങാട് സരസ്വതി Second Show HF
#AbrahaminteSanthathikal

----------


## Antonio

> Tvm പദ്മനാഭ ഫുൾ
> Tvmകൈരളി ഫുൾ
> Tvm ഏരീസ് ഫുൾ
> Tvm ദേവിപ്രിയ ഫുൾ
> മാൾ of tvc ഫുൾ
> ഗ്രീൻ ഫീൽഡ് കാര്യവട്ടം ഫുൾ
> സ്വരം ലയം കാട്ടാക്കട ഫുൾ
> നെടുമങ്ങാട് സരസ്വതി ഫുൾ
> കളിയിക്കവിള smb ഫുൾ
> ...


Ikka Puthiya oru fort angu panithu... Already Ulla lalettan nte fort koodathe

----------


## Kasrottaran

Kasaragod moviemax special show at 12 AM

Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk

----------


## Mike



----------


## Deepu k

> 1.5cr share expect cheyyunnu
> 
> Sent from my Moto G (5) using Tapatalk


Athilum mukalil enthayalum pokum

----------


## Mike

@Dondavid ................





> Kasaragod moviemax special show at 12 AM
> 
> Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk

----------


## renjuus

> chori posts undenkil online ulla Modsine mention cheythal mathi.
> Was busy watching WC matches, still is.


 :Ennekollu:  :Ennekollu:  :Ennekollu:

----------


## King Amal

Already aarde fort enn?? 😁
1cr avide gross varan 2013 vare eduthatho.. ??😂



> Ikka Puthiya oru fort angu panithu... Already Ulla lalettan nte fort koodathe

----------


## Tigerbasskool

> Anu chechi padathinu keri.nummade ktym abhilashil
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 5 Pro using Tapatalk


katta mammootty fan anu sitharaa  :Clap:

----------


## Rangeela

> Tvm പദ്മനാഭ ഫുൾ
> Tvmകൈരളി ഫുൾ
> Tvm ഏരീസ് ഫുൾ
> Tvm ദേവിപ്രിയ ഫുൾ
> മാൾ of tvc ഫുൾ
> ഗ്രീൻ ഫീൽഡ് കാര്യവട്ടം ഫുൾ
> സ്വരം ലയം കാട്ടാക്കട ഫുൾ
> നെടുമങ്ങാട് സരസ്വതി ഫുൾ
> കളിയിക്കവിള smb ഫുൾ
> ...


 :Cheerleader:  :Cheerleader:  :Cheerleader:

----------


## abraham

Second show mannarkkad prathiba

----------


## King Amal

എടപ്പാൾ ശാരദ മൂവീസ് അബ്രഹാമിന്റെ സന്തതികൾ 
സ്പെഷ്യൽ show 11:55 സ്ക്രീൻ 2 sold Out  സ്ക്രീൻ 1 booking സ്റ്റാർട്ടഡ് 💪💪💪
അപ്പോൾ 2 സ്ക്രീനിലും എബ്രഹാം ഇന്ന് തകർക്കും 😘😘😘

അത് പോലെ ലിബർട്ടിയിലും, ശ്രീ കാളീശ്വരിയിലും സ്*പെഷ്യൽ ഷോ ഉണ്ട് 11.30pm...😍😍

അഞ്ചലിൽ 12am സ്*പെഷ്യൽ ഷോ..😍

----------


## Keelezi Achu

> നെടുമങ്ങാട് സരസ്വതി Second Show HF
> #AbrahaminteSanthathikal


തറ തിയറ്റർ ആണല്ലോ..

----------


## renjuus

> Ivide ninnu thiriyaan samayam illa. Hf perumazha karanam appo aanu kadha okke chidhikkunnathu.


orikkal ningal help chodichu ente aduthu varum..appo ningale edutholaam ketto achootty  :Order:   :Laughing: 




> Exclusive for @renjuus chettan..
> One day God asked Abraham to sacrifice his only son Isaac, as a worship..Abraham being so obedient n god-fearing gone to do it, but god was so impressed in his act n he blessed him without the need of sacrificing issac... actually before Issac, Abraham had another son in servant lady, he is Ismail...n as Issac born, his mother Sarah sent Ismail n his mother out from the house...


Thanks bro... :Thnku:

----------


## Aivin Alex

Abraham movie.. An avg story made into a good entertrainer by Excellent DOP, Editing, Dialogues by the work of an awesome director who knows his work. Ikkas screen presence did the rest

Sent from my BLN-L22 using Tapatalk

----------


## Tigerbasskool

> Palayanu sarikkum wonder.. Evide especially  universal houseful adikkan padanu. Family adhikam prefer cheyyarilla. Pakshe njan Show kazhinj irangiyappol matinee rush with  decent family occupancy. 4/4 houseful.. 8th wonder aayi thonnunnu. Wom  again rules


yes...van koluthi aayi poyi...onnu onnara koluthu ....heavy wom aaanu ...naalee HF nte podi pooram aayirikum

----------


## renjuus

> തറ തിയറ്റർ ആണല്ലോ..


sathyam valla 1990 theater polundu... :Doh:

----------


## Tigerbasskool

> 40 ഓളം തീയ്യറ്ററുകളിൽ അർധരാത്രി സ്പെഷ്യൽ ഷോ.ഇത് മെഗാസ്റ്റാറിന്റെ പ്രതികാരം. ഗംഭീര ചിത്രമെന്ന് കേരളം.!!!
> 
> Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk


 :Urgreat:  :Urgreat:  :Urgreat:

----------


## Niyas Naz

*

KASARGOD - EXTRA SH AT 11:45PM ADDED*

----------


## Loud speaker

Varkala SR Reopening nu Shesham Ulla Best Initial...  Theatre kaar Van Happy

----------


## misbah7722

Kasaragod moviemaxcircle

Special 3rd show added at 11:45pm

Second show extra screen added(max3) 

Alao playing in carnival samrat) 5 shiws) 

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk

----------


## Tigerbasskool

> 1.5cr share expect cheyyunnu
> 
> Sent from my Moto G (5) using Tapatalk


athilum kooduthal kaanendethu anelooo ..xtra shows okee kooti

----------


## Abin thomas

Nale vare wait cheyenda.kottayam ipole fast filling.heavy capacity theatre 416 seats available for booking..

Sent from my Redmi Note 5 Pro using Tapatalk

----------


## Tigerbasskool

> Nhan kalam vittu !! Ingane okke extra show  vekkaamo
> 
> Sent from my vivo 1723 using Tapatalk




don nte ipolthee avashthaa  :Laughing:

----------


## King Amal

1.5cril koodum..

----------


## Janapriyan

> 40 ഓളം തീയ്യറ്ററുകളിൽ അർധരാത്രി സ്പെഷ്യൽ ഷോ.ഇത് മെഗാസ്റ്റാറിന്റെ പ്രതികാരം. ഗംഭീര ചിത്രമെന്ന് കേരളം.!!!
> 
> Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk


 :Band:  :Band:

----------


## Tigerbasskool

> Megastar Mammootty


Mega Star for a reason  :Cool:

----------


## yathra

Kodungalloor second show

----------


## Tigerbasskool

> Tvm പദ്മനാഭ ഫുൾ
> Tvmകൈരളി ഫുൾ
> Tvm ഏരീസ് ഫുൾ
> Tvm ദേവിപ്രിയ ഫുൾ
> മാൾ of tvc ഫുൾ
> ഗ്രീൻ ഫീൽഡ് കാര്യവട്ടം ഫുൾ
> സ്വരം ലയം കാട്ടാക്കട ഫുൾ
> നെടുമങ്ങാട് സരസ്വതി ഫുൾ
> കളിയിക്കവിള smb ഫുൾ
> ...


TVM ikka fort da  :Yeye:

----------


## Niyas Naz

*
Muvattupuzha ISACS SS HOUSEFULL*

----------


## Young Mega Star

Ithre ullu Box officum, Keralavum...Mammookka onu thuninj irangiya theeravuna recordse ee kerala karayil ullu  :Smile:

----------


## Niyas Naz

*
KOCHI EVM SS  HOUSEFULL
*

----------


## mujthaba

> Mega Star for a reason


Shaji padoor  :Clap: 
Haneef  :Clap: 
Alby  :Clap: 
Gopi  :Clap: 
Mahesh  :Clap: 
Joby  :Clap: 

Superb crew .. Haneef doing it again .. evde ayirunnu ithrayum kalam

----------


## King Amal

Megamaass of Megastar.. 😎



> Nale vare wait cheyenda.kottayam ipole fast filling.heavy capacity theatre 416 seats available for booking..
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 5 Pro using Tapatalk

----------


## Niyas Naz

*

KOLLAM PRANAVAM SS HOUSEFULL*

----------


## Abin thomas

> Shaji padoor 
> Haneef 
> Alby 
> Gopi 
> Mahesh 
> Joby 
> 
> Superb crew .. Haneef doing it again .. evde ayirunnu ithrayum kalam


Ikka illarunne ipolum shaji annan padamedukillarunnu.nalla oru talent waste ayi poyene.ikka angot poyi choyicha kond nadannu.allathe shaji annan arodelum poyi date chodhikumennu enik thonunilla.pulli onnum mindarillalo  :Laughing:

----------


## K K R

TVM okke naalthekku ipole nalla booking vannallo. Good going  :cheers:

----------


## Young Mega Star

Pathanamthitta, Mavelikkara areayil enganeyund rush?

----------


## Tigerbasskool

good interview

----------


## Sidharthan

> Athippo angine onnum illa. Abraham inu 2 makkal. Ee 2 makkalude achan aanu abraham. Athre ullu in short.


Ayya..njanga christiyanikal oke ivde unde ketoo😌😂

Sent from my Lenovo A7020a48 using Tapatalk

----------


## Antonio

> *
> 
> KOLLAM PRANAVAM SS HOUSEFULL*


Ivanmaare nokki vechekkane..
Chori management aanu...
Uncle nu nalla Pani koduthavara

----------


## wayanadan

ഇന്റെർവെൽ

ഇത് വരെ കൊള്ളാം

----------


## Antonio

> Ayya..njanga christiyanikal oke ivde unde ketoo😌😂
> 
> Sent from my Lenovo A7020a48 using Tapatalk


Pinnallaaa...
Jathi spirit workout aakkunnoo sathaane

----------


## Sidharthan

> Palayanu sarikkum wonder.. Evide especially  universal houseful adikkan padanu. Family adhikam prefer cheyyarilla. Pakshe njan Show kazhinj irangiyappol matinee rush with  decent family occupancy. 4/4 houseful.. 8th wonder aayi thonnunnu. Wom  again rules


Matinee njan undarunnu..Palayil epo universal ?a best..aade 2 tymil continuos hf shows were der for 4-5 days..

Sent from my Lenovo A7020a48 using Tapatalk

----------


## King Amal

കാട്ടാക്കട 9.15 സ്വരം സോൾഡ് ഔട്ട്
9.30 ലയം സോൾഡ് ഔട്ട്
തുടർച്ചയായ 6മത് house ഫുൾ ഷോ
കാട്ടാക്കട മമ്മൂക്ക തരംഗം

----------


## King Amal

*ആറ്റിങ്ങൾ വീണ്ടും house ഫുൾ ചാകര*🤩

മോർണിംഗ് ഷോ മുതൽ സെക്കന്റ് ഷോ വരെ 4 ഷോയും ഹൗസ് ഫുൾ✌..

----------


## Sidharthan

> Ohhh entammmoooo
> Enna koora theatre aanu..
> Irikkunnath oru market pole ullidathum


Location bore ?a..bt akam epo nyc ane..epo worst Jose aane

Sent from my Lenovo A7020a48 using Tapatalk

----------


## King Amal

ബോക്സ് ഓഫീസിനെ അടിച്ചു തൂഫാൻ ആക്കി 40 ഓളം തീയേറ്ററുകളിൽ 3rd ഷോ യുമായി ഡെറിക്കിന്റെ തേരോട്ടം 😍😍😍😍🤟🤟🤟 Make way for the Box office King 🤩🤩🤩

----------


## Saathan

Abrahaminte Santhathikal - Ariesplex Collection

----------


## Antonio

> Location bore ?a..bt akam epo nyc ane..epo worst Jose aane
> 
> Sent from my Lenovo A7020a48 using Tapatalk


Bus stand nu opposite Alle..
Maharani kidu aanallo.. 1000 seat okke innathe kaalath..hmmm
Yuvarani cherthu split cheythu 3 aakkikkoode..

----------


## King Amal

Jobi live now..

----------


## King Amal

Naale 15 theatres add cheyunnu..

----------


## Sidharthan

> Already aarde fort enn?? 😁
> 1cr avide gross varan 2013 vare eduthatho.. ??😂


Calicut swantham fortil ikka still waiting for 1cr Alle😌

Sent from my Lenovo A7020a48 using Tapatalk

----------


## Antonio

> Calicut swantham fortil ikka still waiting for 1cr Alle😌
> 
> Sent from my Lenovo A7020a48 using Tapatalk


Alambundakkalle boys...

----------


## Antonio

> Naale 15 theatres add cheyunnu..


Aano...Angeru list ittoo???
Changanachery Abhinaya aakkumo?

----------


## King Amal

Annante 1st 1cr calicut film etha..? 🙃



> Calicut swantham fortil ikka still waiting for 1cr Alle😌
> 
> Sent from my Lenovo A7020a48 using Tapatalk

----------


## Sidharthan

> Bus stand nu opposite Alle..
> Maharani kidu aanallo.. 1000 seat okke innathe kaalath..hmmm
> Yuvarani cherthu split cheythu 3 aakkikkoode..


Bus stand side..maharani ok..Ok..athoke split cheyyal paade aavum..

Sent from my Lenovo A7020a48 using Tapatalk

----------


## Niyas Naz

*

Vdakkanchery Jayabharath

Movies HF + Extra Chairs
Screen 1 HF + Extra Chairs

*

----------


## King Amal

Yup..  That list wil post 2mrw.. 
Ippo ariyan pattiyal njn ivde idaam..  Wait.. 



> Aano...Angeru list ittoo???
> Changanachery Abhinaya aakkumo?

----------


## Niyas Naz

* VIYYUR DEEPA*

----------


## King Amal

*വെളുപ്പിന് 3 മണിക്ക് ആലപ്പുഴ കൈരളിയിൽ സ്പെഷ്യൽ ഷോ. !!*..

----------


## Sidharthan

> Annante 1st 1cr calicut film etha..? 🙃


Aavo..athonum arila..drishyam 1.5,oppam 1cr +,mvt 1cr+,pm 2cr+ undenne ariaam..vere arilaa😌

Sent from my Lenovo A7020a48 using Tapatalk

----------


## Janapriyan

> *
> 
> Vdakkanchery Jayabharath
> 
> Movies HF + Extra Chairs
> Screen 1 HF + Extra Chairs
> 
> *


 :Band: band:

----------


## King Amal

So tvmile 2005il kittiya 1 cr nedan annan took 8yrs.. 
2013il drishyam calicut 1cr, ith 2018(5yr alle aayullu)..  Graph vech 3yr kazhnj post itto.. 😝😝



> Aavo..athonum arila..drishyam 1.5,oppam 1cr +,mvt 1cr+,pm 2cr+ undenne ariaam..vere arilaa😌
> 
> Sent from my Lenovo A7020a48 using Tapatalk

----------


## Rajamaanikyam

> Annante 1st 1cr calicut film etha..? 🙃


Drishyam ayirikkum...

----------


## Antonio

> *വെളുപ്പിന് 3 മണിക്ക് ആലപ്പുഴ കൈരളിയിൽ സ്പെഷ്യൽ ഷോ. !!*..


Confirm aayo??
Angnaeyanel athu rarest in the rare aakum

----------


## Sidharthan

> So tvmile 2005il kittiya 1 cr nedan annan took 8yrs.. 
> 2013il drishyam calicut 1cr, ith 2018(5yr alle aayullu)..  Graph vech 3yr kazhnj post itto.. 😝😝


Ayya...ivde 2cr aayi..apo 5yrs matii😇😎

Sent from my Lenovo A7020a48 using Tapatalk

----------


## Antonio

> So tvmile 2005il kittiya 1 cr nedan annan took 8yrs.. 
> 2013il drishyam calicut 1cr, ith 2018(5yr alle aayullu)..  Graph vech 3yr kazhnj post itto.. 😝😝





> Aavo..athonum arila..drishyam 1.5,oppam 1cr +,mvt 1cr+,pm 2cr+ undenne ariaam..vere arilaa😌
> 
> Sent from my Lenovo A7020a48 using Tapatalk


Hmmm..
Only Abraham Abraham..

----------


## Sidharthan

> Drishyam ayirikkum...


Abraham vijayathil arada Drishyam,premam kondu varunne ennula comments varunnene munne njan skoot aavuaa😉

Sent from my Lenovo A7020a48 using Tapatalk

----------


## King Amal

Alapuzha ticket kittathe avide vann bhalam nadakunnu..  Video is der in FM page
Joby also liveil vannapoo prnja first kaaryam atha..  About alapuzha crwd n issue



> Confirm aayo??
> Angnaeyanel athu rarest in the rare aakum

----------


## HighnesS

> Jobi live now..


Gcc release 28 th ennu. Next week ROI release cheythu print irangum. 😬


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Sidharthan

> Hmmm..
> Only Abraham Abraham..


Festive season alla..regal oke ulathe konde single screen 1cr nadakuo?

Sent from my Lenovo A7020a48 using Tapatalk

----------


## King Amal

Updates mungi povathe irikan vendi ippo njn ith vidunnu.. 
Any way ith bookmark chythu vechittund..  Pinned parayam.. 😝



> Ayya...ivde 2cr aayi..apo 5yrs matii😇😎
> 
> Sent from my Lenovo A7020a48 using Tapatalk

----------


## yathra

ഇരിഞ്ഞാലക്കുടയിൽ മമ്മൂക്ക തരംഗം... ചെമ്പകശേരി, ജെകെ, വർണ.. സെക്കന്റ്* ഷോ Housefull.. 600 സീറ്റിങ് capacity ഉള്ള വർണയിൽ പുലർച്ചെ 12 മണിക്ക് സ്പെഷ്യൽ ഷോ.. ജയ് ജയ് മമ്മൂക്ക...

----------


## Antonio

> Alapuzha tickkittathe avide vann bhalam nadakunnu..  Video is der in FM page
> Joby also liveil vannapoo prnja first kaaryam atha..  About alapuzha crwd n issue


Capacity okke ethraya..kashtichu 400-500 kaanoo
Athu mathramanu ivide release...
Pankaj vannal nannayene..
Neerali avide aarunnu charted.. Jurrassic world ippo...Chumma pokunnu..

----------


## Niyas Naz

*
THALASERRY LIBERTY*

----------


## King Amal

Tvm Aries..  Had 4 shows wid  99.94% occupancy..  
Gross about 3.45 lakhs.

----------


## Antonio

> Festive season alla..regal oke ulathe konde single screen 1cr nadakuo?
> 
> Sent from my Lenovo A7020a48 using Tapatalk


Njan athalla udheshichath..
Ivide ippo  discussion only Abraham mathiyaarunnu enna request aanu..

----------


## Rajamaanikyam

> Abraham vijayathil arada Drishyam,premam kondu varunne ennula comments varunnene munne njan skoot aavuaa😉
> 
> Sent from my Lenovo A7020a48 using Tapatalk


Innu njangal onnu armathikkatte bhai... Anyways thanks for the excellent support from you all...

----------


## Sidharthan

> Innu njangal onnu armathikkatte bhai... Anyways thanks for the excellent support from you all...


Ayyada..support onum alla..housefull allatha show undonne nokaan vanneyaa😉

Sent from my Lenovo A7020a48 using Tapatalk

----------


## Antonio

Hope our dear Bro   @Don David Wil put extra shows list today. @ACHOOTTY bro Wil put housefull list...
Both Bros, enne thallaruth...just asked .

----------


## Sidharthan

> Njan athalla udheshichath..
> Ivide ippo  discussion only Abraham mathiyaarunnu enna request aanu..


Ohh..sorry..my mistake..

Sent from my Lenovo A7020a48 using Tapatalk

----------


## Antonio

> Ayyada..support onum alla..housefull allatha show undonne nokaan vanneyaa😉
> 
> Sent from my Lenovo A7020a48 using Tapatalk


Daaaanks...odikkoooo

----------


## Deepu k

> Bus stand side..maharani ok..Ok..athoke split cheyyal paade aavum..
> 
> Sent from my Lenovo A7020a48 using Tapatalk


Njan phone number ivide ittirunnu vilichillallo.ippo palakkar kure per ayello namukku oru gettogther vekkam. Njan padam kanan pattathu kondu oru mood illa.
Enthayalum adhaythe chilavu mammootty fans vaka.

----------


## Rajamaanikyam

> Ayyada..support onum alla..housefull allatha show undonne nokaan vanneyaa😉
> 
> Sent from my Lenovo A7020a48 using Tapatalk


Ambada... Ennalum vendilla...

----------


## King Amal

Extra show added in RD Cinemas, Mundakkayam..

----------


## Rajamaanikyam

> Hope our dear Bro  @Don David Wil put extra shows list today..@ ACHOOTTY bro Wil put housefull list...
> Both Bros, enne thallaruth...just asked .


Ithupoloru pani Ikka tharum ennu Don bhai swapnathil polum vicharichilla.... Enthayalum Parole timil Ikkaye thallipparanjathinu Ikka kodutha 8*2 nte pani aayi kandal mathi...

----------


## Antonio

Special shows il thanne randu shows nadathi Alappuzha ellarkkum mathruka aayo????

----------


## Niyas Naz

*
KADINAKULAM GTRACKS SS HOUSEFULL*

----------


## yathra

:Drum:  :Drum:  :Drum:  :Drum:

----------


## Rajamaanikyam

Ithupoleyulla Van vijayam varan ulla magnum opus movies nu nalla boosting kodukkum....

----------


## shivankuty

> So tvmile 2005il kittiya 1 cr nedan annan took 8yrs.. 
> 2013il drishyam calicut 1cr, ith 2018(5yr alle aayullu)..  Graph vech 3yr kazhnj post itto.. 😝😝


1993il tvm 50 lacs adichu manichithrathazhu...avde 50lacs adkan ikkaku 2000vare wait chyndi vanlae...adythe 1cr illenae ullu...2000il 95 lacs adichthanu narsmhm..just miss
Athu poranjit 10lacs-90lacs vare annananu...pinne 2,3,4,5,6,7crm....
U guys let's enjoy....baki ullvrde thollathotu kerathade

Sent from my P7072G using Tapatalk

----------


## misbah7722

Kadakkal sree dhanya special 3rd show added 

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk

----------


## Antonio

> നെടുമങ്ങാട് സരസ്വതി Second Show HF
> #AbrahaminteSanthathikal


Enthonnith...B class aa??
BMS il first open aaya theatre aanu for Abraham...

----------


## GABBAR



----------


## Rajamaanikyam

> 1993il tvm 50 lacs adichu manichithrathazhu...avde 50lacs adkan ikkaku 2000vare wait chyndi vanlae...adythe 1cr illenae ullu...2000il 95 lacs adichthanu narsmhm..just miss
> Athu poranjit 10lacs-90lacs vare annananu...pinne 2,3,4,5,6,7crm....
> U guys let's enjoy....baki ullvrde thollathotu kerathade
> 
> Sent from my P7072G using Tapatalk


Ente ponnanna vittukala...

----------


## Antonio

> 1993il tvm 50 lacs adichu manichithrathazhu...avde 50lacs adkan ikkaku 2000vare wait chyndi vanlae...adythe 1cr illenae ullu...2000il 95 lacs adichthanu narsmhm..just miss
> Athu poranjit 10lacs-90lacs vare annananu...pinne 2,3,4,5,6,7crm....
> U guys let's enjoy....baki ullvrde thollathotu kerathade
> 
> Sent from my P7072G using Tapatalk


Ok ok...agreed..
Bros...Ithokke ini fight thread il parayaam..

----------


## Antonio

> Kadakkal sree dhanya special 3rd show added 
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


 @Don David brother...

----------


## shivankuty

TVM UPDATES
MT CINEPLEX 
4 SHOWS 2 HF
1325/1400
COLLECTION 156350
OCCPNCY 94.64%

SWARAM KATTAKDA
7 SHWS...ALL HF
1331/1331
COLLECTION  156058
OCCPNCY 100%

GTRACKS
4 SHOWS. 1HF
1095/1600
COLLECTION 120450
OCCPNCY 65.62%

Sent from my P7072G using Tapatalk

----------


## Mike

Extra shows thanne 50 varumallo... Evening thanne 40+ undarnnu.. So definitely crossed or near to 50 by now...

----------


## King Amal

Ee narasimham tvmil ethra day aa odiye?? 



> 1993il tvm 50 lacs adichu manichithrathazhu...avde 50lacs adkan ikkaku 2000vare wait chyndi vanlae...adythe 1cr illenae ullu...2000il 95 lacs adichthanu narsmhm..just miss
> Athu poranjit 10lacs-90lacs vare annananu...pinne 2,3,4,5,6,7crm....
> U guys let's enjoy....baki ullvrde thollathotu kerathade
> 
> Sent from my P7072G using Tapatalk

----------


## misbah7722

Kollam. Partha extra special show added

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk

----------


## misbah7722

കുന്നംകുളം bhavana secomd show

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk

----------


## shivankuty

KOLLAM UPDATES
GMAX
3 SHWS 2 HF
507/510
COLLECTION 76050
OCCPNCY 99.41%

JB CINEMAS
5 SHOWS. 3HF
1125/1235
COLLECTION 135266
OCCPNCY 91.09%

PARTHA
4 SHWS  3 HF...ONE MORE SHOW AT 12AM
1274/1276
COLLECTION. 174860
OCCPNCY. 99.84%

Sent from my P7072G using Tapatalk

----------


## ACHOOTTY

> Hope our dear Bro   @Don David Wil put extra shows list today. @ACHOOTTY bro Wil put housefull list...
> Both Bros, enne thallaruth...just asked .


Illa bro. Ithra hf show update cheyyan vayya.

Innu kalicha ethandu 500 sh hf aanu. Kooduthale kaanoo

----------


## misbah7722

Mampram Varna second. Show 

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk

----------


## King Amal

100% occupancy vanna tvm main theatres aaya Padmabha, devipriya, kairali, 99.94% vanna Aries onnum ee tvm updatesil vanillae?? 🤔



> TVM UPDATES
> MT CINEPLEX 
> 4 SHOWS 2 HF
> 1325/1400
> COLLECTION 156350
> OCCPNCY 94.64%
> 
> SWARAM KATTAKDA
> 7 SHWS...ALL HF
> ...

----------


## Abin thomas

> Ee narasimham tvmil ethra day aa odiye??


Ee pazham puranam ipo enthina.oronnu paranju thudangum ennit ikkayude pazhe padam edukum.cltn,show,count,record ennoke paranj adi thudangum.thread alambakum.

----------


## David999

> 100% occupancy vanna tvm main theatres aaya Padmabha, devipriya, kairali, 99.94% vanna Aries onnum ee tvm updatesil vanillae?? 🤔


EE update future il fight threadil idan ullathu Anu . 100 okke vittu .. 65 % high light cheytathu kandille bhai 🤣

----------


## shivankuty

PTA TRINITY
5 SHOWS. 4HF
1345/1396
COLLECTION. 147950
OCCUPNCY. 96.34%

Sent from my P7072G using Tapatalk

----------


## shivankuty

> 100% occupancy vanna tvm main theatres aaya Padmabha, devipriya, kairali, 99.94% vanna Aries onnum ee tvm updatesil vanillae?? 🤔


Athokke track cheyyan pattnde????Aries carnival okke vere track chyunundlo....aarum track chyathath kondanu ith chyunath

Sent from my P7072G using Tapatalk

----------


## sudeepdayal

> Kadakkal sree dhanya special 3rd show added 
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


Ohh uniformil ee lookil oru Solid movie block buster.: Ithinappuram onnum venda.. Bolo Mammookka ki Jaii..


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## King Amal

Hoo kand kandae.. 😂😂
Atha chodiche.. 
Ithrem 100 inte idayil ninn 65.62579790% okke pokkiya aa page sammathikanam.. 😂😂



> EE update future il fight threadil idan ullathu Anu . 100 okke vittu .. 65 % high light cheytathu kandille bhai 🤣

----------


## shivankuty

ALUVA CASINO
6 SHOWS  ALL HF
2652/2652
COLLECTION 312936
OCCUPNCY 100%

Sent from my P7072G using Tapatalk

----------


## Niyas Naz

*
KATTAPANA  SS HOUSEFULL*

----------


## Niyas Naz

* TRIPUNITHARA 10:30PM SH HOUSE FULL*

----------


## shivankuty

THODPZHA SILVER
6 SHOWS 
1148/1312
COLLECTION. 178000
OCCPNCY. 87.5%

Sent from my P7072G using Tapatalk

----------


## David999

Abraham day  :Band:

----------


## shivankuty

> EE update future il fight threadil idan ullathu Anu . 100 okke vittu .. 65 % high light cheytathu kandille bhai 🤣


Nthinado ingne negative kaanune...aekdshm 11 theatrolm track chythu...athil orenm matrame 65% ullu...baakyelm 90% above aanu...100% vanna theatrsm und...65 highlight chyth kanikananel ath matrm chytha pore...pinne oridath 65 vannenm prnj nth sambhvkan

Sent from my P7072G using Tapatalk

----------


## nambiar

Super response in North Malabar area....Kanhangad Kasargod theaters almost all shows were Houseful.

----------


## King Amal

Kannur thaliparamb payyanur also.. 



> Super response in North Malabar area....Kanhangad Kasargod theaters almost all shows were Houseful.

----------


## Deepu k

> Ee pazham puranam ipo enthina.oronnu paranju thudangum ennit ikkayude pazhe padam edukum.cltn,show,count,record ennoke paranj adi thudangum.thread alambakum.


Abin happy ayello.puthiya pillerkku kottayathu ithu puthuma ayirikkum.palayil pandu relese cheyatha mammotty padangal kottayathu varumbol first day abhilashittou keran anandinte  avidunne undhi talli anu angottu kerunnathu. Ithu mammotty padangalude oru puthiya thudakkam akatte.

----------


## Loud speaker

Oru Joshy ian Style of Making nteyum Haneef adeni Style ntem oru blend aanu padam... Athaanu Padathe kooduthal Dark aakkathe Ella Type Viewersinem Appeal cheyyunnath...

----------


## misbah7722

ബാലുശ്ശേരി sandhya second show 

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk

----------


## Keelezi Achu

Itra potentials undaayirunnenkil makers'inu onnude better opening aakkam aayirunnu..
Records ingu kayyil irunnenne..

Bad strategy.

----------


## Abin thomas

> Abin happy ayello.puthiya pillerkku kottayathu ithu puthuma ayirikkum.palayil pandu relese cheyatha mammotty padangal kottayathu varumbol first day abhilashittou keran anandinte  avidunne undhi talli anu angottu kerunnathu. Ithu mammotty padangalude oru puthiya thudakkam akatte.


Njn puthiya payyan anelum,kottayath ith puthuma onnum alla pazhasi,gangster,tgf,kasaba oke ithe reethyil arunnu.but abraham ee oru season il ithrem koluthum enni vicharichilla.ah santhosham anu paranjath.

Sent from my Redmi Note 5 Pro using Tapatalk

----------


## Dasettan

> Itra potentials undaayirunnenkil makers'inu onnude better opening aakkam aayirunnu..
> Records ingu kayyil irunnenne..
> 
> Bad strategy.


Yup. oru 2days enkilum kurach screens koode undaarunne oru vaaru vaaraaarunnu..

Sent from my SM-G615F using Tapatalk

----------


## melparambu

innu total 600+ shows kanumo..?

----------


## Darth Vader

*Movie Planet*‏ @MoviePlanet8 52s52 seconds agoMore



Excellent Opening Day For #*AbrahaminteSanthathikal* In Kerala

----------


## Viru

> Kadakkal sree dhanya special 3rd show added 
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


Enike mangatha orma vannu ee scene kandappo

----------


## Viru

> Itra potentials undaayirunnenkil makers'inu onnude better opening aakkam aayirunnu..
> Records ingu kayyil irunnenne..
> 
> Bad strategy.


Numbers still will be huge i guess

Great father irangiyappo tvm il okke threm screens illayirunu....also mallsil okke nalla kathi ticket rate aane so collectionil aa oru diff kaanum

----------


## Kannadi

> Capacity okke ethraya..kashtichu 400-500 kaanoo
> Athu mathramanu ivide release...
> Pankaj vannal nannayene..
> Neerali avide aarunnu charted.. Jurrassic world ippo...Chumma pokunnu..


Aa video link onnu ayakku baiii

Sent from my SM-G610F using Tapatalk

----------


## Raja Sha

പടം ഇന്ന് മാറ്റിനി കണ്ടിരുന്നു.
ചേർത്തല കൈരളിയിൽ.. almost houseful.
അബ്രഹാമിന്റെ സന്തതികളെ കണ്ടു.

A decent thriller..
Climax portions കലക്കിയിട്ടുണ്ട്..
പ്രത്യേകിച്ച് ക്ലൈമാക്സിനു ശേഷമുള്ള   tail end പടത്തിനെ മറ്റൊരു ലെവൽ ആക്കുന്നു..
പ്രായത്തിനു ചേർന്ന വേഷവും സ്റ്റൈലും ഇമോഷൻസും മമ്മൂട്ടി ഗംഭീരമാക്കി..

മൊത്തത്തിൽ a different watchable ത്രില്ലർ + ഇമോഷണൽ മൂവി

----------


## Viru

> Enthonnith...B class aa??
> BMS il first open aaya theatre aanu for Abraham...


A thanne....pakshe B level aanen ullu 

Avide okke wc and mazha dayil hf adichenkil kidilan aane

----------


## Keelezi Achu

> Numbers still will be huge i guess
> 
> Great father irangiyappo tvm il okke threm screens illayirunu....also mallsil okke nalla kathi ticket rate aane so collectionil aa oru diff kaanum


Not much competition also, a kind of solo release for some days. That also will advantage in the coming days it seems.
Let's wait and see.

----------


## Raja Sha

പടത്തിന്  ദൈർഘ്യം കുറവായത് കൊണ്ട് എല്ലായിടത്തും ഒന്ന് rescedule ചെയ്താൽ എക്സ്ട്രാ ഷോസ് ഈസി ആയി ആഡ് ചെയ്യാം..
നാളെ മിക്ക ഇടത്തും അങ്ങനെ ഉണ്ടാവും എന്ന് കരുതുന്നു.
Alppauzha കൈരളി ഒക്കെ കഷ്ടിച്ച് 350 സീറ്റ് പോലും ഇല്ല.
അതിലും കപ്പാസിറ്റി ചേർത്തല കൈരളിക്ക് ഉണ്ട്
അവിടെ എക്സ്ട്രാ സ്ക്രീൻ അത്യാവശ്യം ആണ്.

----------


## roshy

> Itra potentials undaayirunnenkil makers'inu onnude better opening aakkam aayirunnu..
> Records ingu kayyil irunnenne..
> 
> Bad strategy.


Naale 15 theatre add cheythu ennu producer fb live -il paranjittund

----------


## Keelezi Achu

> Naale 15 theatre add cheythu ennu producer fb live -il paranjittund


Super

----------


## roshy

> Not much competition also, a kind of solo release for some days. That also will advantage in the coming days it seems.
> Let's wait and see.


Off season,wc,mazha....kooduthal theatre il irakki working day status kurayunnathilum nallath ee oru flow il randu week poyaal padathinte long run-inu sahaayikkum....
roi next week release und,udane print varum,athaanu problem,family enghine accept cheyyum ennu noakkaam....

----------


## wayanadan

അഡാർ ക്ലൈമാക്സ്

----------


## AJAY

> KOLLAM UPDATES
> GMAX
> 3 SHWS 2 HF
> 507/510
> COLLECTION 76050
> OCCPNCY 99.41%
> 
> JB CINEMAS
> 5 SHOWS. 3HF
> ...


Pranavam koodiyilley???

----------


## Rajamaanikyam

> PTA TRINITY
> 5 SHOWS. 4HF
> 1345/1396
> COLLECTION. 147950
> OCCUPNCY. 96.34%
> 
> Sent from my P7072G using Tapatalk


Good work Bro..

----------


## shivankuty

> Pranavam koodiyilley???


Athu track chyan patilla...old theatres onnum nadakilla...

Sent from my P7072G using Tapatalk

----------


## Mike

Don't get fooled mates..

This is d booking for tomorrow.

Derrick Abraham  :Band: 

Kolakolli Sunday loading  :Band:

----------


## Rajamaanikyam

> Itra potentials undaayirunnenkil makers'inu onnude better opening aakkam aayirunnu..
> Records ingu kayyil irunnenne..
> 
> Bad strategy.


FD record nammal already 2 vattam eduthallo last year.. Ithupole padam koluthi theaters add cheyyunna paripadi aanu Ippol vendathum... Ennal Wom koduthal spread aakum.. Enthayalum PMnu shesham ithrayum additional shows veroru padathinum vannittilla.. Ini Bilalum Kunjachanum Mamangavum Kunjaliyumokke varumbol FD record namukku nokkamenne...

----------


## Rajamaanikyam

> അഡാർ ക്ലൈമാക്സ്


Padam thakarthu alle Wayanadanji... Response engane...

----------


## misbah7722

ആലപ്പുഴ kairali 12am special show 

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk

----------


## Niyas Naz

*
 CALICUT REGAL ~ SUNDAY*

----------


## Rajamaanikyam

> Off season,wc,mazha....kooduthal theatre il irakki working day status kurayunnathilum nallath ee oru flow il randu week poyaal padathinte long run-inu sahaayikkum....
> roi next week release und,udane print varum,athaanu problem,family enghine accept cheyyum ennu noakkaam....


Ennal ROI along with GCC release aakkikkode...

----------


## misbah7722

Manjeri devaki ss hf, today 4/4 hf shows

Extra special 3rd show also added 

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk

----------


## Niyas Naz

* 
EDAPPAL SUNDAY*

----------


## shameenls

കിടു updates bro. പിന്നെ പുള്ളിയെ ചൊറിയുന്ന എല്ലാരോടും പ്രണവം പദമനാഭ ദേവിപ്രിയ കൈരളി ഒന്നും ട്രാക്ക് ചെയ്യാൻ ഒക്കില്ല. മുഴുവൻ സീറ്റും ഓൺലൈൻ ബുക്കിങ്ങിനു കാണില്ല. So ഫൈനൽ സ്റ്റാറ്റസ് അറിയാൻ ഒക്കില്ല. പക്ഷെ ഇത് പോലെ ഉള്ള സിംഗിൾ സ്ക്രീൻ എല്ലാ സീറ്റും ഓൺലൈനിൽ available ആയോണ്ട് ട്രാക്ക് ചെയ്യാൻ ഒക്കും.നമ്മുടെ fk multy ടീം തന്നെ വില്ലന് ഒക്കെ ചെയ്തതാണ്. പുള്ളിയുടെ സൂപ്പർ എഫർട്ടിനെ നമ്മൾ തള്ളി പറയാൻ പാടില്ല. 
വനിതാ കൂടി ട്രാക്ക് ചെയ്യാമായിരുന്നു ബ്രോക്ക്.
കാർണിവൽ ഏരീസ് ekm മൾട്ടി ഒക്കെ എല്ലാവരും ചെയ്യുന്നുണ്ട്. പി
താങ്ക്സ് ഭായ്


> THODPZHA SILVER
> 6 SHOWS 
> 1148/1312
> COLLECTION. 178000
> OCCPNCY. 87.5%
> 
> Sent from my P7072G using Tapatalk





> ALUVA CASINO
> 6 SHOWS  ALL HF
> 2652/2652
> COLLECTION 312936
> OCCUPNCY 100%
> 
> Sent from my P7072G using Tapatalk





> PTA TRINITY
> 5 SHOWS. 4HF
> 1345/1396
> COLLECTION. 147950
> OCCUPNCY. 96.34%
> 
> Sent from my P7072G using Tapatalk





> KOLLAM UPDATES
> GMAX
> 3 SHWS 2 HF
> 507/510
> COLLECTION 76050
> OCCPNCY 99.41%
> 
> JB CINEMAS
> 5 SHOWS. 3HF
> ...





> TVM UPDATES
> MT CINEPLEX 
> 4 SHOWS 2 HF
> 1325/1400
> COLLECTION 156350
> OCCPNCY 94.64%
> 
> SWARAM KATTAKDA
> 7 SHWS...ALL HF
> ...


Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk

----------


## arjunan

> Don't get fooled mates..
> 
> This is d booking for tomorrow.
> 
> Derrick Abraham 
> 
> Kolakolli Sunday loading


Kappa kola booking. Multiplex yugathile ettavum valiya advance booking for a mammoty movie... :Band:

----------


## Mike

I QUIT... 

eni photos varuvanel ningal oke koode post cheytho... 😁 

Epo theerum ennu orthittu evde.. Pnnem Pnnem oronnu varuva...

----------


## Niyas Naz

*
MUKKAM ROSE - SUNDAY*

----------


## Akhil krishnan

Many midnight shows added across Kerala for #AbrahaminteSanthathikal due to huge rush 💪 No matter if it's world cup or rain, Megastar is on rampage  😎

Sent from my ZUK Z1 using Tapatalk

----------


## Akhil krishnan

#AbrahaminteSanthathikal becomes the biggest opening day grossser [ Mal] at #CochinPlexes in 2018🤘

Prev Best: #Aadhi ~ 7.12 Lakhs 

Sent from my ZUK Z1 using Tapatalk

----------


## Rajamaanikyam

> *Movie Planet*‏ @MoviePlanet8 52s52 seconds agoMore
> 
> 
> 
> Excellent Opening Day For #*AbrahaminteSanthathikal* In Kerala


Thithinanu varshangalaayi kaathirunnathu... Ini blog koode kazhinjal pinne ellam promising projects aanu... Ikka Uncle and Abraham iloode nediyedutha aa peru kalayathirunnal mathiyayirunnu KuttanadNblogiloode...

----------


## Rajamaanikyam

> I QUIT... 
> 
> eni photos varuvanel ningal oke koode post cheytho... 😁 
> 
> Epo theerum ennu orthittu evde.. Pnnem Pnnem oronnu varuva...


Ikka thuninjirangiyal ithilumappuramaayirikkum....

----------


## Rajamaanikyam

> #AbrahaminteSanthathikal becomes the biggest opening day grossser [ Mal] at #CochinPlexes in 2018🤘
> 
> Prev Best: #Aadhi ~ 7.12 Lakhs 
> 
> Sent from my ZUK Z1 using Tapatalk


Great work Bro... Enjoy maadu...

----------


## Keelezi Achu

A super duper Sunday loading  :Band:   :Band:

----------


## Akhil krishnan

Sent from my ZUK Z1 using Tapatalk

----------


## Rajamaanikyam

> Kappa kola booking. Multiplex yugathile ettavum valiya advance booking for a mammoty movie...


Multiplex yugathinte prashnamallallo... Ikkayude selection nte problem alle... Ikka kannum kondu maathram abhinayichu thakartha scenukal kandittu thakarnnu poyavaraanu njanadakkamulla nammude malayalikal (Tamil and others vereyum).. Ikka selection adippanakkiyal aa pazhaya Ikkaye kaanan families aarthirambi varum.. Athippol ethu Multiplex aayalum...

----------


## Rajamaanikyam

> ohh uniformil ee lookil oru solid movie block buster.: Ithinappuram onnum venda.. Bolo mammookka ki jaii..
> 
> 
> Sent from my iphone using tapatalk


mammookka kii jai....

----------


## Janapriyan

കുടുക്കി  .....
തിമർത്തു  .....

കുറേ കാലത്തിന് ശേഷം..... മമ്മൂക്ക ഇസ്*തം ❤

----------


## pnikhil007

> Tvm പദ്മനാഭ ഫുൾ
> Tvmകൈരളി ഫുൾ
> Tvm ഏരീസ് ഫുൾ
> Tvm ദേവിപ്രിയ ഫുൾ
> മാൾ of tvc ഫുൾ
> ഗ്രീൻ ഫീൽഡ് കാര്യവട്ടം ഫുൾ
> സ്വരം ലയം കാട്ടാക്കട ഫുൾ
> നെടുമങ്ങാട് സരസ്വതി ഫുൾ
> കളിയിക്കവിള smb ഫുൾ
> ...


Trivandrum posters onnum illa ennu paranju chilar nalla karachil aayirunnallo..

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk

----------


## Rajamaanikyam

> Illa bro. Ithra hf show update cheyyan vayya.
> 
> Innu kalicha ethandu 500 sh hf aanu. Kooduthale kaanoo


ACHOOTTY sullittu alle... Naale ithilum kashtappedendi varum...

----------


## Janapriyan

:Band:  :Band:

----------


## GABBAR



----------


## Film Freak

PLEASE NOTE: Punalur RAMRAJil second Showkku Race3 show cancel cheythu Abraham Extra Show kalichu.. 9.30 Screen 1 il AS thudangi 10 min kazhinju screen 2 ilum kalichu... :Clap:  :Clap:

----------


## Rajamaanikyam

> 


Ee Mammookka onnantharam perunnalayittu ee chettanmaareyokke nilathiruthu padam kaanichu, pinne kodum mazhyathu kashtappettu vanna 1000 kanakkinaalukale padam kaattathe thirichayachallo...

----------


## Yuvaa

Manjeri- Devaki
3RD Show undu 12AM
Confirmed
ഇന്നത്തെ 4 ഷോയും ഫുള്ളാണ്

----------


## pnikhil007

Polichu..thanks to all for super updates..

Hope the film maintains this status &  becomes a BB...

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk

----------


## K K R

Ariesplex Audi 1 il ee padam idaathe entha. Oola Race 3 ittekkunnu. Aarkum vendatha item

----------


## The wrong one

:Band: 


> #AbrahaminteSanthathikal becomes the biggest opening day grossser [ Mal] at #CochinPlexes in 2018🤘
> 
> Prev Best: #Aadhi ~ 7.12 Lakhs 
> 
> Sent from my ZUK Z1 using Tapatalk


Sent from my SM-T231 using Tapatalk

----------


## Rajamaanikyam

Appol Machaan maare... Thanks for all the updates.... Half year end report il ettavum valiya Blockbuster aakatte Abraham... Urangan pokunnu.. Ellarkum subharaathri...

----------


## The wrong one

My Review

ഇംഗ്ലീഷ് , കൊറിയൻ , സ്പാനിഷ് ത്രില്ലറുകൾ ദിവസേന ഒന്നു വീതം കാണുന്ന സിനിമയെ അതിൻറെ അടിവേരു തൊട്ടു കീറി മുറിച്ചു സർജറി നടത്തുന്ന ചിലർക്കൊക്കെ നമ്മുടെ മലയാളത്തിൽ ഇറങ്ങുന്ന ത്രില്ലർ സിനിമകളുടെ ക്ലൈമാക്സും ട്വിസ്റ്റുംഅടക്കം ടൈറ്റിൽ കാർഡ് എഴുതി കാണിക്കുമ്പോൾ തന്നെ മനസ്സിൽ അങ്ങു പതിഞ്ഞു വന്നേക്കാം.. അത്തരക്കാർ ക്ഷമിക്കുക..അബ്രഹാമിന്റെ സന്തതികൾ ഒരു സാധാരണ മലയാളം ത്രില്ലർ മാത്രമാണ്.. ഇത്തരം സിനിമകൾ മലയാളത്തിൽ കുഴപ്പമില്ലാത്തവിജയം നെടുന്നതിന്റെ പ്രധാന കാരണംനിങ്ങളെ പോലുള്ളവരല്ലാത്ത ഒരു വിഭാഗം ജനങ്ങളും കേരളത്തിൽ ഉണ്ട്.. അവർ പണം കൊടുത്തു പടം കാണുന്നു.. പക്ഷെ ലോകോത്തര ക്ലാസിക് സിനിമകളും കൊറിയൻ സ്പാനിഷ് ത്രില്ലറുകളും അവർ ടോറന്റിൽ പരതി കാണാറില്ല.. പകരം മലയാളത്തിലെ ചില ചെറിയ നല്ല സിനിമകൾ കാണുന്നവരാണ്...ഹോളിവുഡ് സിനിമകൾ കാണുന്ന വിദേശികൾ അല്ല കേരളത്തിലെ തീയേറ്ററുകളിൽ സിനിമ കാണാനിരിക്കുന്നത് സാധരണ മലയാളി പ്രേക്ഷകരാണ്.. അവർക്ക് വേണ്ടിയാണ് മലയാളത്തിൽ സിനിമയിറക്കുന്നത്..അപ്പൊ അതിൽ കുറച്ചു സ്റ്റൈലും മീശ പിരിയും കുറച്ചു ക്ളീഷേയും ഒക്കെ ഉണ്ടാവും.... ഞാനടക്കം ചിലരെങ്കിലും അതെല്ലാം അസ്വദിക്കുന്നുമുണ്ടാവണം...അബ്രഹാമിന്റെ സന്തതികൾഈ വർഷം കണ്ടതിൽ വെച് എനിക്ക് നന്നായി ഇഷ്ടപെട്ട സിനിമ.. ഷാജി പാടൂർ എന്ന സംവിധായകനിൽ നിന്നും ഇനിയും നല്ല സിനിമകൾ പ്രതീക്ഷിക്കുന്നു..ഹനീഫ് ആദ്യ സിനിമായേക്കാൾ നല്ല തിരക്കഥ ആദ്യ സിനിമക്ക് പലരും കണ്ടെത്തിയ പിഴവുകൾ അദ്ദേഹം ഇതിൽ നികത്തുന്നു...കഥയ്ക്ക് പ്രാധാന്യം നൽകി തന്നെയുള്ള സ്റ്റൈലിഷ് മേകിങ്.അൽബിയുടെഉഗ്രൻ എന്ന് പറയാവുന്ന ഛായാഗ്രഹണം.. നന്നായി ചെയ്തിരിക്കുന്നപശ്ചാത്തല സംഗീതവും പാട്ടുകളും.. ക്ലൈമാക്സ് സോൾ ആയിട്ടുള്ള ഒരു മോളിവുഡ് ത്രില്ലർ.. എന്നെ പൂർണമായി സംതൃപ്തനാക്കിയ സിനിമ..

Sent from my SM-T231 using Tapatalk

----------


## Rajamaanikyam

> My Review
> 
> ഇംഗ്ലീഷ് , കൊറിയൻ , സ്പാനിഷ് ത്രില്ലറുകൾ ദിവസേന ഒന്നു വീതം കാണുന്ന സിനിമയെ അതിൻറെ അടിവേരു തൊട്ടു കീറി മുറിച്ചു സർജറി നടത്തുന്ന ചിലർക്കൊക്കെ നമ്മുടെ മലയാളത്തിൽ ഇറങ്ങുന്ന ത്രില്ലർ സിനിമകളുടെ ക്ലൈമാക്സും ട്വിസ്റ്റുംഅടക്കം ടൈറ്റിൽ കാർഡ് എഴുതി കാണിക്കുമ്പോൾ തന്നെ മനസ്സിൽ അങ്ങു പതിഞ്ഞു വന്നേക്കാം.. അത്തരക്കാർ ക്ഷമിക്കുക..അബ്രഹാമിന്റെ സന്തതികൾ ഒരു സാധാരണ മലയാളം ത്രില്ലർ മാത്രമാണ്.. ഇത്തരം സിനിമകൾ മലയാളത്തിൽ കുഴപ്പമില്ലാത്തവിജയം നെടുന്നതിന്റെ പ്രധാന കാരണംനിങ്ങളെ പോലുള്ളവരല്ലാത്ത ഒരു വിഭാഗം ജനങ്ങളും കേരളത്തിൽ ഉണ്ട്.. അവർ പണം കൊടുത്തു പടം കാണുന്നു.. പക്ഷെ ലോകോത്തര ക്ലാസിക് സിനിമകളും കൊറിയൻ സ്പാനിഷ് ത്രില്ലറുകളും അവർ ടോറന്റിൽ പരതി കാണാറില്ല.. പകരം മലയാളത്തിലെ ചില ചെറിയ നല്ല സിനിമകൾ കാണുന്നവരാണ്...ഹോളിവുഡ് സിനിമകൾ കാണുന്ന വിദേശികൾ അല്ല കേരളത്തിലെ തീയേറ്ററുകളിൽ സിനിമ കാണാനിരിക്കുന്നത് സാധരണ മലയാളി പ്രേക്ഷകരാണ്.. അവർക്ക് വേണ്ടിയാണ് മലയാളത്തിൽ സിനിമയിറക്കുന്നത്..അപ്പൊ അതിൽ കുറച്ചു സ്റ്റൈലും മീശ പിരിയും കുറച്ചു ക്ളീഷേയും ഒക്കെ ഉണ്ടാവും.... ഞാനടക്കം ചിലരെങ്കിലും അതെല്ലാം അസ്വദിക്കുന്നുമുണ്ടാവണം...അബ്രഹാമിന്റെ സന്തതികൾഈ വർഷം കണ്ടതിൽ വെച് എനിക്ക് നന്നായി ഇഷ്ടപെട്ട സിനിമ.. ഷാജി പാടൂർ എന്ന സംവിധായകനിൽ നിന്നും ഇനിയും നല്ല സിനിമകൾ പ്രതീക്ഷിക്കുന്നു..ഹനീഫ് ആദ്യ സിനിമായേക്കാൾ നല്ല തിരക്കഥ ആദ്യ സിനിമക്ക് പലരും കണ്ടെത്തിയ പിഴവുകൾ അദ്ദേഹം ഇതിൽ നികത്തുന്നു...കഥയ്ക്ക് പ്രാധാന്യം നൽകി തന്നെയുള്ള സ്റ്റൈലിഷ് മേകിങ്.അൽബിയുടെഉഗ്രൻ എന്ന് പറയാവുന്ന ഛായാഗ്രഹണം.. നന്നായി ചെയ്തിരിക്കുന്നപശ്ചാത്തല സംഗീതവും പാട്ടുകളും.. ക്ലൈമാക്സ് സോൾ ആയിട്ടുള്ള ഒരു മോളിവുഡ് ത്രില്ലർ.. എന്നെ പൂർണമായി സംതൃപ്തനാക്കിയ സിനിമ..
> 
> Sent from my SM-T231 using Tapatalk


Kidu review... Oru separate thread aaku Bro...

----------


## Rajamaanikyam

> Kidu review... Oru separate thread aaku Bro...


Also please add theatre name with time status and response...

----------


## MALABARI

engum odungatha housfullllllll showsssssss....

ithrayum extra shows malayala cinema charithrathil adyam  :cheers:

----------


## nambiar

Kasargod yesterday there was 12 shows (6 shows each in Moviemax and Mehaboob)

----------


## misbah7722

Changannure special show added 

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk

----------


## josemon17

> Illa bro. Ithra hf show update cheyyan vayya.
> 
> Innu kalicha ethandu 500 sh hf aanu. Kooduthale kaanoo


Achootty vare maduthu  :Band:

----------


## saamy

> Abin happy ayello.puthiya pillerkku kottayathu ithu puthuma ayirikkum.palayil pandu relese cheyatha mammotty padangal kottayathu varumbol first day abhilashittou keran anandinte  avidunne undhi talli anu angottu kerunnathu. Ithu mammotty padangalude oru puthiya thudakkam akatte.


Kottayam pazhasiraja oke thirak ufff...kottayam was a fort 8 years back..

----------


## Abin thomas

Anu sithara😍😍😍

Sent from my Redmi Note 5 Pro using Tapatalk

----------


## Manoj

Extra shows

Kodungallur screens 1 and 2
Perinthalamanna vismaya 3 nd 4
Perinthalmanna carnival 
Kattanam
Aluva 
Kattakada
Edapally vanitha 3 xtra
Q Cinemas
Thalikulam
Greenfield TVM 2 xtra 
EDappal sceeen 1 nd 2
Thodupuzha second show 
Aaleppy 12 and 3 am
Thalassery 3rd show
Anchal 3rd show 
Mattannur, sahina cinemas 3rd show 
Thalikulam, karthika 3rd show 
Kasaragod moviemaxcircle 2
Kasaragod moviemaxcircle 3
Kollam Partha
Manjeri devaki
Kadakkal sre dhanya 3rd show
Anchal 3rd show
Mampram varna 3ed show
മുണ്ടക്കയം 3rd show
Ponnani 3rd show
Punalur - ramraj

Sent from my Moto G (5) using Tapatalk

----------


## Antonio

Innu multies sure extra shows add cheyyum...ellam full aanu

----------


## Antonio

> Extra shows
> 
> Kodungallur screens 1 and 2
> Perinthalamanna vismaya 3 nd 4
> Perinthalmanna carnival 
> Kattanam
> Aluva 
> Kattakada
> Edapally vanitha 3 xtra
> ...


Chengannur
Irinjalakkuda

----------


## Antonio

Kottayam aanu njettichath..Somewat changanachery too

----------


## Kannadi

Multyil shows increase cheyyanam...
Pinne Alappuzhayil kailali (400seatil thazhe) aanu... sreeyil koody kalippikkuka
Pinne ennale joby paranja aa 15 Theater patty any idea?

Sent from my SM-G610F using Tapatalk

----------


## Kannadi

Changanashery etra thirakku vannittum ethi cheriya screenil...
Athipole chalakkudy surabhi1 il aalillathe jurasic parak

Sent from my SM-G610F using Tapatalk

----------


## King Amal

..

Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk

----------


## Don David

Good Morning Guys ....
Innathe extra showss and extra screens updation cheyyumbo adhathu theatril or screenil total show count koode add cheyyuka ...
For eg Ernakulam Kavitha 2 extra show -Total show 6

Like that ,so that it will be more easy to conclude .....

Super sunday for Derick Abraham....

Sent from my vivo 1723 using Tapatalk

----------


## sachin

neutrals n faniliesinte idayil wom eppadi hope this will get d deserved run......

----------


## sachin

Abraham is the father of faith movie athupole akatte  :Yahoo:  :Yahoo:  :Yahoo:

----------


## sachin

> Changanashery etra thirakku vannittum ethi cheriya screenil...
> Athipole chalakkudy surabhi1 il aalillathe jurasic parak
> 
> Sent from my SM-G610F using Tapatalk


abhinayayil ethanu padam  :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## Antonio

> abhinayayil ethanu padam


Jurassic world ...kopp

----------


## Antonio

> neutrals n faniliesinte idayil wom eppadi hope this will get d deserved run......


Brooo kaanunnille

----------


## Akhil krishnan

#AbrahaminteSanthathikal  Mattine & First Shw online tickets full sold out in Changanassery Anu 👏👌

Other Shws are almost full & Filling Fast 👏😍 

Sent from my ZUK Z1 using Tapatalk

----------


## Akhil krishnan

Super Sunday 😍😍😎😎





Sent from my ZUK Z1 using Tapatalk

----------


## Akhil krishnan

👍👍👍👍




Sent from my ZUK Z1 using Tapatalk

----------


## Antonio

Kavitha innum full adikkumallo
Abhilash??
Priya??

----------


## Abin thomas

> Kavitha innum full adikkumallo
> Abhilash??
> Priya??


Abhilash oke full adikum 100% sure.matinee thot ella showyum ticket ipo theerum.

----------


## Abin thomas

Changanasery kodum mass.All 5 shows filling fast.2shows sold out.need additional center for first nd second show.

Sent from my Redmi Note 5 Pro using Tapatalk

----------


## sachin

> Brooo kaanunnille


kananam ivide release akatte....

----------


## sachin

> Jurassic world ...kopp


 :Ok:  mattumayirikkum angottum ingottum shift cheyyumayirikkum nokkam...

----------


## Akhil krishnan

> Kavitha innum full adikkumallo
> Abhilash??
> Priya??


Priya yum Full Adikan Ella Chance um und...nalla bookings und padathinu specially for evng nd night shows

Sent from my ZUK Z1 using Tapatalk

----------


## Rangeela

> Super Sunday 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my ZUK Z1 using Tapatalk


 super......

----------


## Rangeela

> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my ZUK Z1 using Tapatalk


 adipoli........

----------


## maryland

> Good Morning Guys ....
> Innathe extra showss and extra screens updation cheyyumbo adhathu theatril or screenil total show count koode add cheyyuka ...
> For eg Ernakulam Kavitha 2 extra show -Total show 6
> 
> Like that ,so that it will be more easy to conclude .....
> 
> Super sunday for Derick Abraham....
> 
> Sent from my vivo 1723 using Tapatalk


Thrissur Inox: 1 show added: total shows: 7  :Clap:

----------


## Antonio

Kannur Savitha innale special show vechilla ennokke paranju FB il avare ponkala idunnund...Aadu2 special show vecha teams aanathre

----------


## Madhavanunni

> Good Morning Guys ....
> Innathe extra showss and extra screens updation cheyyumbo adhathu theatril or screenil total show count koode add cheyyuka ...
> For eg Ernakulam Kavitha 2 extra show -Total show 6
> 
> Like that ,so that it will be more easy to conclude .....
> 
> Super sunday for Derick Abraham....
> 
> Sent from my vivo 1723 using Tapatalk


da updates nee cheyule?

----------


## Veiwer11

Ennale Ethra Shows Kalichu Total 

650 + Adichoo?

----------


## Janapriyan

എന്റെ  റിവ്യൂ 31k+ വ്യൂസ്  :Band:

----------


## KOBRA

> Ennale Ethra Shows Kalichu Total 
> 
> 650 + Adichoo?


32 + theateril extra shows kalichittu

620+ shows undu ennu tonnunu

----------


## Manoj

താനൂർ innu rls ഉണ്ട്, ഇന്നലെ തന്നെ 2 ഷോ കളിച്ചായിരിന്ന്

Sent from my Moto G (5) using Tapatalk

----------


## Madhavanunni

> Tvm പദ്മനാഭ ഫുൾ
> Tvmകൈരളി ഫുൾ
> Tvm ഏരീസ് ഫുൾ
> Tvm ദേവിപ്രിയ ഫുൾ
> മാൾ of tvc ഫുൾ
> ഗ്രീൻ ഫീൽഡ് കാര്യവട്ടം ഫുൾ
> സ്വരം ലയം കാട്ടാക്കട ഫുൾ
> നെടുമങ്ങാട് സരസ്വതി ഫുൾ
> കളിയിക്കവിള smb ഫുൾ
> ...


*varkala mathram 1.94+ lakhs least case il vanittundu first day*

----------


## K K R

Sheda.. innu padam kaanam ennu vicharichappo ella idathum screen nte frontil irunnu kaanenda avastha aanalo..

----------


## yathra

kollam Rp mall today 4 show innale 3 ayirunnu @Madhavanunni

----------


## yathra

kollam Rp mall today 4 show innale 3 ayirunnu @Madhavanunni

----------


## maryland

:Band:  :Clap:  :Band:

----------


## Madhavanunni

> Palayanu sarikkum wonder.. Evide especially  universal houseful adikkan padanu. Family adhikam prefer cheyyarilla. Pakshe njan Show kazhinj irangiyappol matinee rush with  decent family occupancy. 4/4 houseful.. 8th wonder aayi thonnunnu. Wom  again rules


Universal renovate chytha shesham aal kayari thudangi

----------


## yathra

Shadow cinema morning show booking vazhi full ennu paranjal vere level anallo  :Band:  :Band:  :Band:

----------


## Madhavanunni

> *ആറ്റിങ്ങൾ വീണ്ടും house ഫുൾ ചാകര*朗
> 
> മോർണിംഗ് ഷോ മുതൽ സെക്കന്റ് ഷോ വരെ 4 ഷോയും ഹൗസ് ഫുൾ✌..


4 showm full adicho

----------


## shivankuty

KOLLAM PARTHA. 16/6
5 SHWS 3HF
1515/1595
COLLECTION. 208290
OCCUPANCY. 94.98%

Sent from my P7072G using Tapatalk

----------


## Veiwer11

On an average 95% Collection Vannitundalle Yestrday...

Kurach Additional Screeens Idaamaayirunnu for 1st 2 Days...

----------


## maryland

> Shadow cinema morning show booking vazhi full ennu paranjal vere level anallo


27 seats remaining... :Read:

----------


## Madhavanunni

> 1993il *tvm 50 lacs adichu manichithrathazhu...avde 50lacs adkan ikkaku 2000vare wait chyndi vanlae...adythe 1cr illenae ullu...2000il 95 lacs adichthanu narsmhm..just miss*
> Athu poranjit 10lacs-90lacs vare annananu...pinne 2,3,4,5,6,7crm....
> U guys let's enjoy....baki ullvrde thollathotu kerathade
> 
> Sent from my P7072G using Tapatalk


*ithrem paranja kondu mathram ulaa reply
1996il The King 46lakhs plus, athum from Dhanya remya, 333 divasam onnum oodiyilla, 100days plus mathram
*
anyway armadham nadakatte ividuthe

----------


## sachin

https://www.manoramaonline.com/movie...mammootty.html

fk tweet in manorama reg abrahaminte santhathikal updates....

----------


## sachin

innu kazhinjal any holidays in kerala in the coming  weeks??

----------


## shivankuty

> *ithrem paranja kondu mathram ulaa reply
> 1996il The King 46lakhs plus, athum from Dhanya remya, 333 divasam onnum oodiyilla, 100days plus mathram
> *
> anyway armadham nadakatte ividuthe


96il king alla Hitler...king 95 aanu...35 lacs ntho und

Sent from my P7072G using Tapatalk

----------


## shivankuty

EDAPALLY VANITHA 16/6
10 SHOWS 9HF (3 SHOWS CANT TRACK..SO TAKE IT AS HF)
1995/2005
COLLECTION. 235410
OCCPNCY 99.5%

Sent from my P7072G using Tapatalk

----------


## Madhavanunni

> Extra shows
> 
> Kodungallur screens 1 and 2
> Perinthalamanna vismaya 3 nd 4
> Perinthalmanna carnival 
> Kattanam
> Aluva 
> Kattakada
> Edapally vanitha 3 xtra
> ...


chengannur
kasargod mehboob

----------


## Madhavanunni

*KAsargod movie max il already third show chated
Kannur Aravindha MS mathram booking ullu, so bakki 3 showsm Abraham kayaran aanu chance
Thrissue inox il Show increase
Kollam RP mall il show increase

bakki nokkan ulla time illa,cinema ku pokanam 
*

----------


## yathra

Kottayam maraka booking elam full akunnu  :Yeye:  :Yeye:

----------


## Akhil krishnan

Very Good Advance Bookings At Palakkad ... 😍👍

Sent from my ZUK Z1 using Tapatalk

----------


## arjunan

> EDAPALLY VANITHA 16/6
> 10 SHOWS 9HF (3 SHOWS CANT TRACK..SO TAKE IT AS HF)
> 1995/2005
> COLLECTION. 235410
> OCCPNCY 99.5%
> 
> Sent from my P7072G using Tapatalk


Shivankutty. Thodpuzha ashirwad collection undo?

----------


## King Amal

ഇന്നലെ കേരളത്തിലെ തീയേറ്ററുകളിൽ ഈ നടന്റെ Mass Stylish ത്രില്ലർ കാണാൻ അർധരാത്രി പോലും ആയിരങ്ങൾ ടിക്കറ്റ് കിട്ടാതെ മടങ്ങിയപ്പോൾ, അങ്ങു ദൂരെ, കടലിനപ്പുറം ഷാങ്ഹായ് ഇന്റർനാഷണൽ ഫിലിം ഫെസ്റ്റിവലിൽ അതേ നടന്റെ ക്ലാസ് പെർഫോമൻസിന് ലോകസിനിമ കയ്യടിക്കുകയായിരുന്നു.!!
Salute Sir🙏Megastar🔥🔥🔥

----------


## Akhil krishnan

Polichuadukal At Cochin Plexes 




Sent from my ZUK Z1 using Tapatalk

----------


## Akhil krishnan

Megastar Masss At Kodungallur..





Sent from my ZUK Z1 using Tapatalk

----------


## Akhil krishnan

Kollam




Sent from my ZUK Z1 using Tapatalk

----------


## Akhil krishnan

#AbrahaminteSanthathikal registered the Biggest opening in kerala boxoffice 2018 with 590+ regular shows nd 30+ special/midnight shows. 15+ extra theatres added for the movie from today. #Massive 👏🏻

Sent from my ZUK Z1 using Tapatalk

----------


## Tigerbasskool



----------


## maryland

Thrissur Inox 11:00am Show:
only 16 seats remaining... :Clap:

----------


## Tigerbasskool

mammootty interview

----------


## KOBRA

Tvm extra shows  
Nila second show

----------


## yathra

ഇന്നലെ tvm  second show kairali കൂടാതെ നിള കൂടി കളിച്ചു  @Madhavanunni

----------


## Sajil K R

Kottayam abhilash noon show

Sent from my Lenovo A6020a40 using Tapatalk

----------


## King Amal

Ath polichhhhh.... 



> #AbrahaminteSanthathikal registered the Biggest opening in kerala boxoffice 2018 with 590+ regular shows nd 30+ special/midnight shows. 15+ extra theatres added for the movie from today. #Massive 👏🏻
> 
> Sent from my ZUK Z1 using Tapatalk

----------


## Sajil K R

Sent from my Lenovo A6020a40 using Tapatalk

----------


## Tigerbasskool

Megastar Mammootty?s stylish entertainer Abrahaminte Santhathikal hit the screens on June 16. It has got a fantabulous opening at the Kerala box office. Many midnight shows were added across Kerala due to huge rush on opening day. From Kochi multiplexes, the film has minted over 7.45 Lakhs with an occupancy of 98.41% on its opening day and became the Malayalam movie with highest opening day gross there this year till date by surpassing the record previously set by Pranav Mohanlal?s Aadhi. Here is the detailed box office collection report of Abrahaminte Santhathikal. 

Read Review: Abrahaminte Santhathikal - a watchable flick Kerala Box Office Collection 

 Kochi Multiplex Collection Date	Day	Collection	Gross 16-June-2018	1st Day Collection	7.46 Lakhs	7.46 Lakhs 

Ariesplex Collection Date	Day	Collection	Gross 16-June-2018	1st Day Collection	3.45 Lakhs	3.45 Lakhs

----------


## Devarajan Master

> EDAPALLY VANITHA 16/6
> 10 SHOWS 9HF (3 SHOWS CANT TRACK..SO TAKE IT AS HF)
> 1995/2005
> COLLECTION. 235410
> OCCPNCY 99.5%
> 
> Sent from my P7072G using Tapatalk


Superb collection from this complex. Athum Lulu vinte mookkinu thazheyulla theatre complex.

Good work Shivankuty. Kavitha occupancy and collection ariyan kazhiyumo?

----------


## Veiwer11

> #AbrahaminteSanthathikal registered the Biggest opening in kerala boxoffice 2018 with 590+ regular shows nd 30+ special/midnight shows. 15+ extra theatres added for the movie from today. #Massive 
> 
> Sent from my ZUK Z1 using Tapatalk


620+ May be more...

----------


## Tigerbasskool

around 2 cr share vanittu undu ennu ariyaan sadhichu for first day

----------


## yathra

Kannur savitha ns

----------


## maryland

Thrissur Inox 11:00am show:
only 6 seats remaining... :Band: 
SURE HF  :1st:

----------


## maryland

thrissur Ganam
12:00noon show: SOLD OUT  :Band:  :Clap:

----------


## maryland

Shadow (TCR - Pazhayannur)
6:00pm show: SOLD OUT  :Band:  :Clap:

----------


## Niyas Naz

*
Tripunithara - 10:30 AM - HOUSEFULL
*

----------


## misbah7722

Kasaragod moviemaxcircle yesterday status update

5 housefull shows (4 in max 1 and 1 in max 3)

Rest 2 shows status max1 (10:15am show ) & max 3(11:45pm) show is as below 



Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk

----------


## kandahassan

sohan seenu lal  :Laughing:

----------


## ITV

*A heavy Sunday at box office assured

Advance booking in small centres too are impressive*

----------


## Janapriyan

:Band:  :Band:

----------


## kandahassan

enikku personally tgf > abraham ..........

----------


## Niyas Naz

*

കാട്ടാക്കട സ്വരം ലയം തുടർച്ചയായ 8ആം house ഫുൾ.. 

ഇന്ന് രാവിലെ 11 മണിക്കുള്ള ഷോയും house ഫുൾ...
കാട്ടാക്കട ഇക്ക തരംഗം
Back to back HF
*

----------


## BASH1982

Padachone entha ee kanunne randu divasam munbu hype illa ennu fans nilavilicha padam alle 
Njan nttile frindsnodokke chodichappo heavy rush enna parayunnathu nd good wom
Ee nilakkanenkil bilal varumbo entharikkum

----------


## ChalakudikaraN

Chalakudy surabhi noon show towards housefull show at 12pm..rest all shows limited tickets remaining

----------


## mujthaba

Release date matathe pidich ninna jobyk abhivadyangal ..

----------


## Akhil krishnan

Sent from my ZUK Z1 using Tapatalk

----------


## Sajil K R

Abhilash noon show

Sent from my Lenovo A6020a40 using Tapatalk

----------


## maryland

Thrissur Inox 1:10pm show:
13 seats remaining... :Band: 
SURE HF  :1st:

----------


## Akhil krishnan

Palakkad Priya Matinee & First Show Bookings 😍👍




Sent from my ZUK Z1 using Tapatalk

----------


## kandahassan

> Thrissur Inox 1:10pm show:
> 13 seats remaining...
> SURE HF


 :1st:  :1st:  :1st:  :1st:  :1st:

----------


## MEGASTAR ROCKS

*Really happy to see great response for this movie, updates iduna ella membersnum valare nanni....Great job...
Waiting for GCC release....*

----------


## Akhil krishnan

Karungapally Khans




Sent from my ZUK Z1 using Tapatalk

----------


## Akhil krishnan

Marana Masss At Changanassery... Sold Out For Today...




Sent from my ZUK Z1 using Tapatalk

----------


## Akhil krishnan

Kaatakada Swara Laya Housefull..

8th Continuous Housefull Show




Sent from my ZUK Z1 using Tapatalk

----------


## Akhil krishnan

Abrahaminte Santhathikal At Pala : 100% Occupancy

Day 1 Gross : 2.46 Lakhs

Sent from my ZUK Z1 using Tapatalk

----------


## shivankuty

> Shivankutty. Thodpuzha ashirwad collection undo?


Kidapond calculate chynm...thodupuzha silver hills ittitund...ith evng idam

Sent from my P7072G using Tapatalk

----------


## Kannan Mahesh

> Abrahaminte Santhathikal At Pala : 100% Occupancy
> 
> Day 1 Gross : 2.46 Lakhs
> 
> Sent from my ZUK Z1 using Tapatalk


Akhil, 2.51 varendathanu.. Pinne innu n. S status ariyamo.. Pl. Intimate

----------


## shivankuty

> Superb collection from this complex. Athum Lulu vinte mookkinu thazheyulla theatre complex.
> 
> Good work Shivankuty. Kavitha occupancy and collection ariyan kazhiyumo?


Illa master....athu track cheyyan patila...

Sent from my P7072G using Tapatalk

----------


## LOLan

> Illa master....athu track cheyyan patila...
> 
> Sent from my P7072G using Tapatalk


Kavitha Matinee ozhich ellam Hf ayirunnille

----------


## shivankuty

> around 2 cr share vanittu undu ennu ariyaan sadhichu for first day


Evdnu???no chance...620 showsl ninnu around 1.5cr share varum...2cr share varanel 4cr gross varnde???athinulla shows illalo...but ulla showsil all around 90%+ occupancy vanitund...

Sent from my P7072G using Tapatalk

----------


## Sajil K R

> Kidapond calculate chynm...thodupuzha silver hills ittitund...ith evng idam
> 
> Sent from my P7072G using Tapatalk


Good job😍😍

Sent from my Lenovo A6020a40 using Tapatalk

----------


## Kasrottaran

Kasaragod Moviemax 7 shows have been already charted for today.

Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk

----------


## shivankuty

> Kavitha Matinee ozhich ellam Hf ayirunnille


Aayrno???aryla...pkshe HF allathathnte collection namk aryan kazhylalo

Sent from my P7072G using Tapatalk

----------


## Niyas Naz

*
Chalakudy 12PM SH*

----------


## arjunan

> Kidapond calculate chynm...thodupuzha silver hills ittitund...ith evng idam
> 
> Sent from my P7072G using Tapatalk


Ok. Silver screen I saw your post... Plz put ashirwad also if u have. That is the main centre.

----------


## Niyas Naz

*
Pothencodu 11:15AM SH*

----------


## Don David

Manjeri Devaki Cinemax -
Total 5 shows 
Total seats -1885
Total sests occupied -1885
Occupancy percentage -100%
Gross -215500/- 
Highest First Day Gross Movie @DEVaki Cinemax Manjeri ....

Derick Storm is just a beginning !!!

Sent from my vivo 1723 using Tapatalk

----------


## Niyas Naz

*
ARIESPLEX 11:30 AM SH*

----------


## Kannan Mahesh

Ktm. District innuvare kanatha occupancy aanu., especially for a mam  movie.. Ktm.., Pala,mundakym,chry.,typrb.,ellam thakarthu varukayanu. Enik thonnunath P. M nu shesham Ulla erratum valiya rush. Mam. Inte moviesil innuvareyulla Ettatum colln ithinavum,, aS per the trend. Malayalam filmsil all time  second  aavum..

----------


## Akhil krishnan

#*AbrahaminteSanthathikal* 2nd day also started with House Full shows Most of the shows in multiplexes are already sold out

----------


## Kasrottaran

Twitter l first day collections vannu thudangittund 🤓🤡

Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk

----------


## Akhil krishnan

> Akhil, 2.51 varendathanu.. Pinne innu n. S status ariyamo.. Pl. Intimate


aano..lemme c...pala le  ns occupancy will be updatd soon..

----------


## The wrong one

:Band: 


> Manjeri Devaki Cinemax -
> Total 5 shows 
> Total seats -1885
> Total sests occupied -1885
> Occupancy percentage -100%
> Gross -215500/- 
> Highest First Day Gross Movie @DEVaki Cinemax Manjeri ....
> 
> Derick Storm is just a beginning !!!
> ...


Sent from my SM-T231 using Tapatalk

----------


## Akhil krishnan

3 AM Show Alappuzha

----------


## Sajil K R

Kavitha sold out

Sent from my Lenovo A6020a40 using Tapatalk

----------


## The wrong one

Ee show nadanno chilar parayunnathu kettu ingane oru show illaayirunnu enn


> 3 AM Show Alappuzha


Sent from my SM-T231 using Tapatalk

----------


## Niyas Naz

*

PATTAMBI*

----------


## Kannan Mahesh

> Ee show nadanno chilar parayunnathu kettu ingane oru show illaayirunnu enn
> 
> Sent from my SM-T231 using Tapatalk


Page to 600

----------


## Niyas Naz

*
KOLLAM*

----------


## Niyas Naz

*

TVM KAIRALI HOUSEFULL*

----------


## Niyas Naz

*
KOTTAKAL SANGEETH*

----------


## King Amal

Ah haa..  Appo ithilum nalla kooduthal und.. 
Ith greatfather rls dayude thale divasam mundooran thudangiya page aa.. 😂



> Twitter l first day collections vannu thudangittund 🤓🤡
> 
> Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk

----------


## LOLan

Kavitha 16.6.2018 Matinee...

Balcony 118rs -  full 

First class 100rs - 520 seats 






> Aayrno???aryla...pkshe HF allathathnte collection namk aryan kazhylalo
> 
> Sent from my P7072G using Tapatalk


Sent from my Moto G (5S) Plus using Tapatalk

----------


## Abin thomas

Kottayam abhilas matinee sold out.first shw 2seats remaining.415 seats open for booking.marana mass kottayam.

Day1 gross in ktym aprox 3.6lac with 100% occupancy

----------


## MEGASTAR ROCKS

> Ee show nadanno chilar parayunnathu kettu ingane oru show illaayirunnu enn
> 
> Sent from my SM-T231 using Tapatalk


*Yes nadanu...ente friend kandirinu..he also put FB live ...*

----------


## King Amal

Nadannu..  Confirmed.. 
2 xtra shws nadannu..  @12 and @3 am



> Ee show nadanno chilar parayunnathu kettu ingane oru show illaayirunnu enn
> 
> Sent from my SM-T231 using Tapatalk

----------


## BASH1982

> Ee show nadanno chilar parayunnathu kettu ingane oru show illaayirunnu enn
> 
> Sent from my SM-T231 using Tapatalk


Show undarunnu

----------


## Niyas Naz

*

PALAKKAD PRIYA - NOON SHOW - HOUSEFULL*

----------


## BASH1982

> Twitter l first day collections vannu thudangittund 🤓🤡
> 
> Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


Nalla vishwasiniyamaya tweet
Kuranjathu 1 c engilum mukkittundu

----------


## maryland

Thrissur Inox 1:10pm Show:
SOLD OUT  :Band:  :Clap:

----------


## Akhil krishnan

Abraham Day 1 Palakkad Priya Collection :

No of Shows : 4

Total Seats : 601 ( 27 Executive Seats + 574 Dress Circle )

Booked/Occupied Seats : 601

Occupancy : 100%

Collection : 2.6 Lakhs Approx

Sent from my ZUK Z1 using Tapatalk

----------


## Akhil krishnan

> *
> 
> PALAKKAD PRIYA - NOON SHOW - HOUSEFULL*


Kidu...5th Consecutive Housefull Show At Palakkad..

Sent from my ZUK Z1 using Tapatalk

----------


## maryland

Shadow Cinemas (Pazhayannur, TCR)
9:00pm Show: only 12 seats remaining.. :Clap:

----------


## Veiwer11

Another Massive 3Cr+ Day Loading...

----------


## maryland

> Abraham Day 1 Palakkad Priya Collection :
> 
> No of Shows : 4
> 
> Total Seats : 601 ( 27 Executive Seats + 574 Dress Circle )
> 
> Booked Seats : 601
> 
> Occupancy : 100%
> ...


 :1st:  :1st:  :1st:

----------


## Akhil krishnan

Megastar Mass...

Sent from my ZUK Z1 using Tapatalk

----------


## Akhil krishnan

#AbrahaminteSanthathikal Karungapallycarnival

Day 1 Gross  :  96,020
Occupancy: 99.44% 

Sent from my ZUK Z1 using Tapatalk

----------


## Akhil krishnan

Raining Housefull Shows for #AbrahaminteSanthathikal 🙏
Big Sunday on Cards

#EidWinner👊

Sent from my ZUK Z1 using Tapatalk

----------


## Akhil krishnan

Thrissur Inox 1.10 pm Show Sold Out

Sent from my ZUK Z1 using Tapatalk

----------


## maryland

600+ pages... :Band:  :Clap:  :Drum:

----------


## Akhil krishnan

Mattanur Shahina Housefull....



Sent from my ZUK Z1 using Tapatalk

----------


## chandru

In at viyyur deepa...

----------


## maryland

> In at viyyur deepa...


mmade Thrissur... :Clap:

----------


## Akhil krishnan

Kollam..




Sent from my ZUK Z1 using Tapatalk

----------


## Kasrottaran

> Ah haa..  Appo ithilum nalla kooduthal und.. 
> Ith greatfather rls dayude thale divasam mundooran thudangiya page aa.. 😂


nerathe angu post aakkiyal kooduthal reach kittum enn karuthikkaanum 😂😂

Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk

----------


## Kasrottaran

> Nalla vishwasiniyamaya tweet


immathiri tweets kanumbo aan santhosham koodanath 😍 choriyude kaadinyam koodumthorum padathinte vijayavum koodum

Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk

----------


## Niyas Naz

*

KODUNGALLUR KALEESHWARY NOON SH HF WITH HEAVY RETURNS*

----------


## BASH1982

Thanks guys for updation
Especially akhil nd sivankuty

----------


## BASH1982

> Thrissur Inox 1:10pm Show:
> SOLD OUT


Tsr thakarthu vari alle

----------


## BASH1982

Alpy oru thetr koode add cheyyarunnua

----------


## Abin thomas

ആലപ്പുഴ കൈരളിയിൽ ഇന്നത്തെ എല്ലാ ഷോസും soled out ആയി..😘 നാലത്തെക്കുള്ള റിസർവേഷൻ Q ആരംഭിച്ചിട്ടുണ്ട്...😎😎

----------


## Kannan Mahesh

> Tsr thakarthu vari alle


Evideya thakathu vaarathathu ☺☺☺

----------


## shameenls

@Don David @Madhavanunni  nammukk first day show count ethrayum pettannu track cheytha list idanam. Kure annanmar palavidha showkalumayi twitteril okke post ittu thudangi. Nammal pettannu ittilla enkil athu official aayi marum. So pls do it 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk

----------


## BASH1982

Iv sasi damodaran mash
Joshy dennis joseph
Shaji kailas ranji panikkar
Ini shaji padoor haneef adani team

----------


## maryland

thrissur Inox
4:00pm show: only 23 seats remaining.. :Clap:

----------


## King Amal

Exactly.. Mazha aayath kond aanenn thonnunnu mannira forum okke onn thalapokki enthokkeyo irakunnu..  Extra list, fd cltn okke.. 
So put the actual count.. 



> @Don David @Madhavanunni  nammukk first day show count ethrayum pettannu track cheytha list idanam. Kure annanmar palavidha showkalumayi twitteril okke post ittu thudangi. Nammal pettannu ittilla enkil athu official aayi marum. So pls do it 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk

----------


## Akhil krishnan

#AbrahaminteSanthathikal ആലപ്പുഴ കൈരളിയിൽ ഇന്നത്തെ എല്ലാ ഷോസും soled out ആയി..  നാലത്തെക്കുള്ള റിസർവേഷൻ Q ആരംഭിച്ചിട്ടുണ്ട്.. .

----------


## thomas chacko

Abraminte santhathikal 🕺🕺🕺

----------


## shameenls

@shivankutty track cheythathokke screen shot confirm cheyth nammude twitteril ittu koodey nammude admins okke entha cheyyunnath. Pulliyude effortsine appreciate cheyyu. @banglooran @sathan @sachin. Baki kure teams twitteril ittirikkunnathil kure mukkalukal und. 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk

----------


## Veiwer11

> @Don David @Madhavanunni  nammukk first day show count ethrayum pettannu track cheytha list idanam. Kure annanmar palavidha showkalumayi twitteril okke post ittu thudangi. Nammal pettannu ittilla enkil athu official aayi marum. So pls do it 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


1st Day 630+ Varendathaan

----------


## Tigerbasskool

> Evdnu???no chance...620 showsl ninnu around 1.5cr share varum...2cr share varanel 4cr gross varnde???athinulla shows illalo...but ulla showsil all around 90%+ occupancy vanitund...
> 
> Sent from my P7072G using Tapatalk


around 2cr ennu aanu parenyethu..2 cr undennu allaa....it can be 1.8 -1.9 with extra shows etc...more or less ...enthaylum around 3.5 cr gross undennu ureppu aaanu ...

official collection purethuy varettee...goodwill thannee fb il idum ..lets wait

----------


## g k

Tvm

Sent from my Lenovo K8 Note using Tapatalk

----------


## Akhil krishnan

Pala Universal

----------


## sachin

> Iv sasi damodaran mash
> Joshy dennis joseph
> Shaji kailas ranji panikkar
> Ini shaji padoor haneef adani team


bt haneef oru director koodi alle so script okkeithupole vere alkku vendi ini undakumo????

----------


## sachin

haneef gr8 fatherinu munpe film fieldumayulla connection enthanu pulli asst director ayirunno  :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## Akhil krishnan



----------


## MEGASTAR ROCKS

> #AbrahaminteSanthathikal ആലപ്പുഴ കൈരളിയിൽ ഇന്നത്തെ എല്ലാ ഷോസും soled out ആയി..  നാലത്തെക്കുള്ള റിസർവേഷൻ Q ആരംഭിച്ചിട്ടുണ്ട്.. .


*Nammude Swantham Alappuzha...shows should be added to Sree Theatre also...*

----------


## BASH1982

> ആലപ്പുഴ കൈരളിയിൽ ഇന്നത്തെ എല്ലാ ഷോസും soled out ആയി..😘 നാലത്തെക്കുള്ള റിസർവേഷൻ Q ആരംഭിച്ചിട്ടുണ്ട്...😎😎


Innale kandavar paranjathu sree koode undarunnel avidem xtra shows with hf adichene ennanu athrakku rush undarunnu

----------


## Abin thomas

> haneef gr8 fatherinu munpe film fieldumayulla connection enthanu pulli asst director ayirunno


He is associated only in 2 films.His main area is ad film.Tgf nalla making arunnu.

----------


## Akhil krishnan

Special Show Added

----------


## aashiq1

> haneef gr8 fatherinu munpe film fieldumayulla connection enthanu pulli asst director ayirunno


August cinemasinte 2 padangalil assistant director ayirnu

----------


## MEGASTAR ROCKS

Alappuzha Kairali oke small theatre aanu, Producer should take wise decision while charting, at least should add 2 shoews in Sree also...veruthe nalla collection varandathaaanu

----------


## sachin

> He is associated only in 2 films.His main area is ad film.Tgf nalla making arunnu.


if u dont mind which are d films other than tgf n AS??

----------


## Abin thomas

Shaji padoor next also with goodwill.padam irangunnene munpe pulliye avar block cheyth vechekua.Hero aranennu mathram arinja mathy.

----------


## LOLan

> Shaji padoor next also with goodwill.padam irangunnene munpe pulliye avar block cheyth vechekua.Hero aranennu mathram arinja mathy.


Hanif next padam is with ikka enn kelkunnu... :Clap:

----------


## sachin

> August cinemasinte 2 padangalil assistant director ayirnu


seems to be one of d finest found in mollywood recently vere arundu debutants itrayum promising ayitu??

----------


## Abin thomas

> if u dont mind which are d films other than tgf n AS??


Tgf script nd direction.AS script.associated in aug cinemas two films.pinne ad films und.brands ethokeyanennu marannu poyi.tgf timil adeniyude ad film thapi pidich kanditund.ellam nalla shots anu.brand name marannu.onnu etho shirt brand anu.Haneef prithviyodum lalettanodum dq nodum script discussion nadathitond..abraham nalla report aya kond adenik extra boost kitum.first rand padam hit akuka ennanth malayalam industryil athra cheriya karyamalla.

----------


## BASH1982

> *Nammude Swantham Alappuzha...shows should be added to Sree Theatre also...*


Adyamayittu alpyil randu tgeatril release cheytha padam the king
Adyamayittu randu tgetril orumichu 40 days odiya padam annan thampi t 20 mathrame aa recordinu ethirayittu ullu
Adupichu 11 filim 50days odiyittundu (kazhcha to bvt) vere oru starsinum ee record kanilla
Pinne adyamay 10 lack share edutha padam rajamanikkam alpy
Aniyathi pravu kazhinjal ettavum kooduthal run ulla padam hitler vidya theatr koode kootiyal longest run (nearly 200 days)

----------


## Akhil krishnan

> Hanif next padam is with ikka enn kelkunnu...


ikka alla nivin aanu..enna njan kete..

----------


## sachin

> Hanif next padam is with ikka enn kelkunnu...


dq ennum kelkunnundayirunnu  :Thinking:

----------


## LOLan

Ano...enthayalum official announcement udane varumallo.


> ikka alla nivin aanu..enna njan kete..


Sent from my Moto G (5S) Plus using Tapatalk

----------


## shameenls

Paala okke heavy booking pramanichu online more tickets available aakkiyittund. Sadharsna 252 seat aanu onlinil available . Innokke 454 tickets und ella showkkum. Ee screen shot ms thudangunnathinum 1.30 hr munney eduthathanu. 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk

----------


## Abin thomas

> ikka alla nivin aanu..enna njan kete..


Dq anennum njn ketu.apol manasilayi ellam rumours anennu.latest update haneef next with mammooka thanne anennanu.chances with prithvi nd lalettan also there.

----------


## Abin thomas

Hero aranelum ini haneefinte padam first day thanne kanum.first rand padathil njn Impressed anu.

----------


## Kannadi

> Kottayam abhilas matinee sold out.first shw 2seats remaining.415 seats open for booking.marana mass kottayam.
> 
> Day1 gross in ktym aprox 3.6lac with 100% occupancy


Matinee ans fs ... sold out
2nd showkku 12 ticket remaining😍😍😍

Sent from my SM-G610F using Tapatalk

----------


## Akhil krishnan

Thaliparambu Alinkeel Noon Show






























��

----------


## moovybuf

> In at viyyur deepa...


Releasing center aayalle...nammade pazhe 2nd show center aayirunnu :Very Happy:

----------


## sachin

> Tgf script nd direction.AS script.associated in aug cinemas two films.pinne ad films und.brands ethokeyanennu marannu poyi.tgf timil adeniyude ad film thapi pidich kanditund.ellam nalla shots anu.brand name marannu.onnu etho shirt brand anu.Haneef prithviyodum lalettanodum dq nodum script discussion nadathitond..abraham nalla report aya kond adenik extra boost kitum.first rand padam hit akuka ennanth malayalam industryil athra cheriya karyamalla.


ikka vittu kalayathe irikatte hope he vl give priority dates to this new found talent and nurture him well so v can get more good films frm this combo...........

----------


## Akhil krishnan

> Dq anennum njn ketu.apol manasilayi ellam rumours anennu.latest update haneef next with mammooka thanne anennanu.chances with prithvi nd lalettan also there.



aaru aayalum padam njan first day kandirikum..haneef has impressed me a lot..

----------


## Akhil krishnan

Heavy Housefull Morning Shows for @mammukka 's #AbrahaminteSanthathikal !! Most of the centers reported rain!! But Even #DerickAbraham is on charge#Tvm#Pattambi#Plkd#Kdlr#Chkdy#Pala#Chngchry#Alpy#Kottakkal#Talipparamba Pics

----------


## Abin thomas

> aaru aayalum padam njan first day kandirikum..haneef has impressed me a lot..


Athu thanneya enikum parayanulle.njanum first day kanum.hero aranelum kuzhapamilla.ikka anel santhosham.enik adeniyude treatment ishtapedunnund.Pullide dark mood filminu prithvi nalla option arikum.prithvi alle dark mood king..

----------


## shameenls

Pala sharikkum heavy 300+ tickets onlinil ippol thanne poyi kazhinju matineekkum fs kkum. 444 Seats available for online booking. Thazhe ulla rose circle mathramey blocked ulloo. Sure 4/4 hf aayirikkum. Btb ms status ariyilla.

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk

----------


## Akhil krishnan

> Athu thanneya enikum parayanulle.njanum first day kanum.hero aranelum kuzhapamilla.ikka anel santhosham.enik adeniyude treatment ishtapedunnund.Pullide dark mood filminu prithvi nalla option arikum.prithvi alle dark mood king..


exactly..ikka allenkil prithvi..prithvi haneef combo nalla kalakku kalakum..

----------


## Akhil krishnan



----------


## Akhil krishnan

Kottakal Sangeeth

----------


## Akhil krishnan

Edappal Sharada

----------


## Akhil krishnan

Changanassery

----------


## Janapriyan

പട്ടാമ്പി കൃഷ്ണ ms hf

----------


## Janapriyan

പട്ടാമ്പി കൃഷ്ണ
മാറ്റിനി  സോൾഡ് ഔട്ട് 
fs ഒരു ടിക്കറ്റ് ബാക്കി ഉണ്ട്

----------


## Tigerbasskool

'Ichayan' Mammootty is like mentor for Anson...

https://english.manoramaonline.com/e...thathikal.html

----------


## moovybuf

> ഇന്നലെ കേരളത്തിലെ തീയേറ്ററുകളിൽ ഈ നടന്റെ Mass Stylish ത്രില്ലർ കാണാൻ അർധരാത്രി പോലും ആയിരങ്ങൾ ടിക്കറ്റ് കിട്ടാതെ മടങ്ങിയപ്പോൾ, അങ്ങു ദൂരെ, കടലിനപ്പുറം ഷാങ്ഹായ് ഇന്റർനാഷണൽ ഫിലിം ഫെസ്റ്റിവലിൽ അതേ നടന്റെ ക്ലാസ് പെർഫോമൻസിന് ലോകസിനിമ കയ്യടിക്കുകയായിരുന്നു.!!
> Salute Sir🙏Megastar🔥🔥🔥


 :salut: ... ..

----------


## ACHOOTTY

കിടുക്കി...........പൊളിച്ചു ..........തിമിർത്തു 


മഴ അല്ല  കേട്ടോ .................ഡെറിക്  എബ്രഹാം

----------


## ACHOOTTY

> പട്ടാമ്പി കൃഷ്ണ
> മാറ്റിനി  സോൾഡ് ഔട്ട് 
> fs ഒരു ടിക്കറ്റ് ബാക്കി ഉണ്ട്


Dev il ittoode extra........

----------


## ACHOOTTY

ഇന്ന് രാവിലെ തന്നെ തുടങ്ങി അല്ലോ  ഹൗസ് ഫുൾ  പെരുമഴ.

----------


## shameenls

Vanitha 1 show koodi add cheythu. Screen 1 total 11 show. 
Multiyil show kurachath vanitha kku chakara aayi. @shivankutty @Don David

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk

----------


## moovybuf

> Adyamayittu alpyil randu tgeatril release cheytha padam the king
> Adyamayittu randu tgetril orumichu 40 days odiya padam annan thampi t 20 mathrame aa recordinu ethirayittu ullu
> Adupichu 11 filim 50days odiyittundu (kazhcha to bvt) vere oru starsinum ee record kanilla
> Pinne adyamay 10 lack share edutha padam rajamanikkam alpy
> Aniyathi pravu kazhinjal ettavum kooduthal run ulla padam hitler vidya theatr koode kootiyal longest run (nearly 200 days)


Pinnalla... :Very Happy: ..

Pillaarokke onnoode vaayikatte...

Mammooty box office power samshayam ullavarkk....megastar tag didn't come by free

----------


## ACHOOTTY

> *
> 
> PALAKKAD PRIYA - NOON SHOW - HOUSEFULL*



5/5 house full.   so ini bakki 3 showyum sure HF sure.

ഇമ്മടെ  സ്വന്തം  പാലക്കാട് :Drum:

----------


## Veiwer11

Ennalathethilum Collection innu Varendathaan With added Screens and shows

----------


## shameenls

Aluva 3.30 sold out 6.30 1 row baki und. Innum 100% aayirikkum. Njarakkal majestic matinee and fs almost full. Pvr lulu gold sold out pvr lulu 3 showyum sold out 10 pm showkk frontile line baki und. 
Che avide onnum oru show polum add cheyyunnillallo. Q oru big screenum lulu 1 show koodi kittiyirunnel easy ayi 8.5+vannene. 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk

----------


## Veiwer11

Outside Kerala One week Kude Extend Cheyth 28thin Erakkiyaal Mathi.. Together With Overseas...

----------


## Mike



----------


## Mike



----------


## ACHOOTTY

> vanitha 1 show koodi add cheythu. Screen 1 total 11 show. 
> Multiyil show kurachath vanitha kku chakara aayi. @shivankutty @don david
> 
> sent from my sm-g935f using tapatalk


  വളരെ നന്നായി.   അല്ലേലും  pvr  കാർക്ക് ഒരു കൊമ്പ് ഉണ്ട് .  അന്യ ഭാഷ ചിത്രങ്ങൾക്ക് മുൻ*തൂക്കം.  ഒപ്പം ഇക്ക പടത്തിനു ഒരു അകൽച്ച.


മൂക്കിന് തുമ്പത്തു കുറഞ്ഞ നിരക്കിൽ  വിനീത  യിൽ പടം ഓടുമ്പോൾ കണ്ടു പടിക്കട്ടെ ഷോ കൊടുക്കാത്തതിന്റെ പ്രശ്*നം


മൾട്ടി  ട്രാക്ക്  ചെയ്യുന്ന ആളുകൾ ഇനി  ഇടപ്പള്ളി  ഒക്കെ ekm  മൾട്ടിയിൽ  ഉൾപ്പെടുത്തണം.  Pvr   ഇന്റെ  തൊട്ടു അടുത്താണ് വിനീത.


എബ്രഹാം തൊട്ടു അത് ചെയ്യുക.

----------


## Mike

Edapally Vanitha one more show added 

Total 11 Shows

Avde ennu total 15 show ittalum full adikana avastha anu 

Derrick  :Band:

----------


## Dasettan

> Edapally Vanitha one more show added 
> 
> Total 11 Shows
> 
> Avde ennu total 15 show ittalum full adikana avastha anu 
> 
> Derrick


Vanitha  :Clap:  

Sent from my SM-G615F using Tapatalk

----------


## Mike

not release day

second day -- Alappuzha

take a look on this video...


https://www.facebook.com/Abrahaminte...4528731872115/

----------


## Mike

SN Yesterday

----------


## Akhil krishnan

Pattambi Krishna




Sent from my ZUK Z1 using Tapatalk

----------


## Mike

Pazhayanoor Shadow Cinemas 
Morning Show

----------


## david nainan

Deric achayan padayottam thudangi...

Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk

----------


## Mike

Varkala SR Morning shw

----------


## Mike

Thalikulam Karthika

----------


## Dasettan

> not release day
> 
> second day -- Alappuzha
> 
> take a look on this video...
> 
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/Abrahaminte...4528731872115/


Kiduvee

Sent from my SM-G615F using Tapatalk

----------


## david nainan

Changanacherry any abhinaya...Alla shows sold out....Abraham storm in chry

Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk

----------


## Mike

Pala Universal

----------


## Mike

EK Kavitha

Online booking 2.45pm, 5.45pm soldout

----------


## Keelezi Achu

Noon ഷോ തൊട്ട് housefull ഷോസ് തുടങ്ങിയാലോ.
ഇന്ന് ഇനി നോക്കേണ്ട. Overall 95%+ occupancy വരും all kerala.

----------


## MEGASTAR ROCKS

> not release day
> 
> second day -- Alappuzha
> 
> take a look on this video...
> 
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/Abrahaminte...4528731872115/


*Alappuzha Mass...Pankaj Theatre aarnengil nalla returns vannenne...*

----------


## Akhil krishnan

Calicut Regal 4pm Show & Ramanattukara Surabhi 8 pm Show Sold Out

Sent from my ZUK Z1 using Tapatalk

----------


## Mike

Thalipparambu Ainkel

----------


## MEGASTAR ROCKS

*Kola mass booking aanalooo ellayadethum despite of heavy rain...*

----------


## Akhil krishnan

Thrissur Massss...




Sent from my ZUK Z1 using Tapatalk

----------


## Akhil krishnan

Pathanamthitta




Sent from my ZUK Z1 using Tapatalk

----------


## MEGASTAR ROCKS

*Derrick Abraham Tsunami in Kerala box office....*

----------


## Akhil krishnan

Derrick Masss....

Sent from my ZUK Z1 using Tapatalk

----------


## Akhil krishnan

Anchal




Sent from my ZUK Z1 using Tapatalk

----------


## MEGASTAR ROCKS

*Nearly 4 CR collection innu varuvarikumalloo...*

----------


## Akhil krishnan

Trivandrum...









Sent from my ZUK Z1 using Tapatalk

----------


## david john

Casino aluva extra shows added at 12 mid night

Vanitha edapally extra show at 945 going to full in 30 mins

----------


## wayanadan

Super Sunday

----------


## Akhil krishnan

Kottayam nd Pala




Sent from my ZUK Z1 using Tapatalk

----------


## Niyas Naz

*

ALLEPY - ALL SHOWS SOLD OUT*

----------


## wayanadan

Brazil mach cheruthayi effect cheyyum

----------


## david john

> Brazil mach cheruthayi effect cheyyum


 innu trp of brazil match effect cheyumallo

Sorry neymar....

We consider ikka ahead of you

----------


## Keelezi Achu

> Brazil mach cheruthayi effect cheyyum


എവിടെ. നേരെ തിരിച്ചു ആകാൻ ആണ് ചാൻസ്.

----------


## Mike



----------


## MEGASTAR ROCKS

> Trivandrum...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my ZUK Z1 using Tapatalk


*Ivede posters ella banner ellaa ennoke aanaloo parangathu...Ippo enthayii.. Ithanu Ikka Mass.......* :Drum:  :Drum:  :Drum:  :Drum:  :Drum:  :Drum:

----------


## Mike

Messi vanittu kulungiyilla...

and considering advance booking for evening shows, it is not gonna effect at all........ 




> Brazil mach cheruthayi effect cheyyum

----------


## thomas chacko

> *
> 
> ALLEPY - ALL SHOWS SOLD OUT*


ഹോ... രോമാഞ്ചം...

----------


## ACHOOTTY

> Brazil mach cheruthayi effect cheyyum


athe.athanu 4 showyum ippo thanne sold out aavunnathu..........appo poyi lineil nikkandallo.

----------


## Mike

Calicut Apsara Noon Shw

----------


## ACHOOTTY

മെസ്സിയും  നെയ്മറും  റൊണാൾഡോയും ഒക്കെ  മലയാളികൾക്ക് ആവേശമാണ്.  പക്ഷെ  മമ്മൂട്ടി മലയാളികൾക്ക് ചങ്ക് ആണ്.

----------


## Mike

Payyanur Shanthi - Noon Show

----------


## david john

Vanitha eztra show add ayathu 1 houril 90%

----------


## Niyas Naz

*

നാളത്തേക്ക് വേണ്ടി   റിസർവേഷൻ queue

#കൈരളി_Alappuzha*

----------


## Niyas Naz

*
CALICUT APSARA MATINEE HOUSEFULL*

----------


## wayanadan

Nipa karanam puraThirangathavare vare abrahaminte maKkal purathu chadichu

----------


## david nainan

Ithaanu mass.....what a picture....looks like thrisoor pooram

Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk

----------


## MEGASTAR ROCKS

> *
> 
> നാളത്തേക്ക് വേണ്ടി   റിസർവേഷൻ queue
> 
> #കൈരളി_Alappuzha*


 :Drum:  :Drum:  :Drum:  :Drum:  :Drum:  :Drum:  :Drum:  :Drum:

----------


## Mike

Calicut Sree

----------


## MEGASTAR ROCKS

*Derrick Ichayan ruling all over kerala box office....* :Drum:  :Drum:  :Drum:  :Drum:  :Drum:  :Drum:

----------


## wayanadan

> Messi vanittu kulungiyilla...
> 
> and considering advance booking for evening shows, it is not gonna effect at all........


Nokkaam ,,,,,,,,,,,

----------


## ACHOOTTY

*ഓഫ് സീസണിൽ , പെരുമഴയത്തു, അതും  വേൾഡ് കപ്പ്  ഫുട്ബോൾ നടക്കുമ്പോൾ  കേരളത്തിലെ സിനിമ തീയേറ്ററുകളെ  പൂരപ്പറമ്പ് ആക്കാൻ കഴിയുന്ന താരം അല്ലെ യഥാർത്ഥ ഹീറോ.*


*അതെ. അതാണ് മലയാളത്തിന്റെ സ്വന്തം മെഗാസ്റ്റാർ  മമ്മൂട്ടി .*

----------


## wayanadan

> Calicut Sree


Apsara engine

----------


## twist369

Thalassery Carnival 😍

----------


## ACHOOTTY

> Calicut Sree


അപ്സരയും  റീഗലും  നിറഞ്ഞു കവിയുമ്പോൾ  ആരും ശ്രദ്ധിക്കപ്പെടാതെ  എന്നത്തേയും പോലെ ഇക്ക പടം ഹൗസ് ഫുൾ ആക്കുന്ന  *കോഴിക്കോട് - ശ്രീ*

----------


## wayanadan

Box office ilakkimarikkan kaakki kuppYam dharalam

----------


## Abin thomas

> Ithaanu mass.....what a picture....looks like thrisoor pooram
> 
> Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk


Ithanu kottayam abhilash.nummade area.

----------


## twist369

First day collection vanno? 4cr kaanumo?

----------


## Mike

PVR il evanmarkku 2 show koode add cheyan mele... nthoru chettatharam anu... 

10.30 PM Velakkari oke verthe itteekkuvanu... 

Athu pole Raazi 10.30 PM Show 98% empty

----------


## Mike

athinulla shows illaa...

3.45 + kittendathanu.. evde nokkiyalum occupancy 90%  + undu....




> First day collection vanno? 4cr kaanumo?

----------


## Antonio

> Ithanu kottayam abhilash.nummade area.


 Kottayam ennatho nadannittund..enna oru ithaanenneee

----------


## ACHOOTTY

> PVR il evanmarkku 2 show koode add cheyan mele... nthoru chettatharam anu... 
> 
> 10.30 PM Velakkari oke verthe itteekkuvanu... 
> 
> Athu pole Raazi 10.30 PM Show 98% empty


idendaanney.............vanitha ittolum.................allel  naalathe booking koodum.

----------


## MEGASTAR ROCKS

> PVR il evanmarkku 2 show koode add cheyan mele... nthoru chettatharam anu... 
> 
> 10.30 PM Velakkari oke verthe itteekkuvanu... 
> 
> Athu pole Raazi 10.30 PM Show 98% empty


*Avanmarodu poyi panni nokkan para..vere aanungal nadathuna theatrsil avar extra show kalipikum...*

----------


## Mike

Dhaaa Apsara @wayanadan





> Calicut Apsara Noon Shw





> *
> CALICUT APSARA MATINEE HOUSEFULL*





> Apsara engine

----------


## Mike

Ekm kavitha - remaining All shows online soldout  :Band:   :Band:  1000+ Seats  :Band:

----------


## Keelezi Achu

> Ekm kavitha - remaining All shows online soldout   1000+ Seats


Online il etra seats aanu available ?

----------


## Mike

Q Cinemas out of 06 Shows 04 sold out

remaining 02 shows already 99% booked.. athum eppo thanne Soldout avum

 :Band:   :Band:  

high chances are there to get one more shows in Q

----------


## ACHOOTTY

*മെസ്സിയും  റൊണാൾഡോയും  നെയ്മറും  ഒക്കെ  ജനിക്കുന്നതിനു മുൻപ് മലയാളിയുടെ മനസ്സിൽ  തത്തി കളിക്കുന്ന താരം ആണ് മമ്മൂട്ടി.*
*
*
*ഇനി നിങ്ങളൊക്കെ  കളി നിർത്തിയാലും  ഇവിടെ ഒക്കെ തന്നെ ഉണ്ടാവും എന്നും മെഗാ താരമായി  ബോക്സ് ഓഫീസിൽ കളിക്കാൻ മമ്മൂട്ടി.*

----------


## The wrong one

Kochi all shows FILLING FAST...!!!
Many Shows SOLD OUT....!!!!
MEGASTAR ROCKS.....!!!!!
 :Band:  :Band: 


Sent from my SM-T231 using Tapatalk

----------


## Mike

no idea... normally booking varunna anusarichu avar seats release cheyaranu online il... 








> Online il etra seats aanu available ?

----------


## Abin thomas

Love sallapam.3il randennam neg review.athu pote.ellarum lalettante profile pic vechitund.ennit reviewnte endil oru quote. Enjoy worldcup nd wait for dvd ennu.njn ividuthe nallavaraya ettan fansine vishamipikan paranjathalla.ark venelum poyi nokam.adhi oke perfect thriller ennu paranjavanmara ee kanikane.lalettaneyallathe matareyum angeekarikilla ennoru vashi ulla pole.

----------


## Malik

Kannur Samudra also added for Matinee.Fast filling
Savitha booking almost full.
Fs & Ss Savitha kidu booking

----------


## ACHOOTTY

ജനത്തിരക്ക് മാനിച്ചു..........കണ്ണൂർ - സവിത  കൂടാതെ  സമുദ്രയിലും മാറ്റിനി മുതൽ എബ്രഹാം കളിക്കുന്നു.

----------


## twist369

😁

----------


## Mike

padam erangunnathnu munne pottikkan thudangiya kure ennam undu avde... appo pinne erangiya sesham ulla karyam parayanoo...

aa karyathil oke FK decent anu... fights undayekkam.. but not to that extend...






> Love sallapam.3il randennam neg review.athu pote.ellarum lalettante profile pic vechitund.ennit reviewnte endil oru quote. Enjoy worldcup nd wait for dvd ennu.njn ividuthe nallavaraya ettan fansine vishamipikan paranjathalla.ark venelum poyi nokam.adhi oke perfect thriller ennu paranjavanmara ee kanikane.lalettaneyallathe matareyum angeekarikilla ennoru vashi ulla pole.

----------


## Mike

:Band:   :Band:   :Band:  





> Kannur Samudra also added for Matinee.Fast filling
> Savitha booking almost full.
> Fs & Ss Savitha kidu booking

----------


## ACHOOTTY

> Love sallapam.3il randennam neg review.athu pote.ellarum lalettante profile pic vechitund.ennit reviewnte endil oru quote. Enjoy worldcup nd wait for dvd ennu.njn ividuthe nallavaraya ettan fansine vishamipikan paranjathalla.ark venelum poyi nokam.adhi oke perfect thriller ennu paranjavanmara ee kanikane.lalettaneyallathe matareyum angeekarikilla ennoru vashi ulla pole.


kannil kanda oola sallapathe kurichulla charcha ivide vendaa................aa koopa mandookangale okke aarelum mukha vilakku edukkuvo?  pottakinattile thavalakal.

just ignore..............and enjoy the success of Derick Abraham.

----------


## Mike

കൂത്തുപറബ്ബ് ബേബി സിനിമാസ്

----------


## Mike

Kottayam matinee ku heavy crowd anallaa......

----------


## Sidharthan

> Love sallapam.3il randennam neg review.athu pote.ellarum lalettante profile pic vechitund.ennit reviewnte endil oru quote. Enjoy worldcup nd wait for dvd ennu.njn ividuthe nallavaraya ettan fansine vishamipikan paranjathalla.ark venelum poyi nokam.adhi oke perfect thriller ennu paranjavanmara ee kanikane.lalettaneyallathe matareyum angeekarikilla ennoru vashi ulla pole.


Vere forumthile karyam entine ivde parayanam..ivduthe arelum entelum paranjo..Padam kaanukem cheythu,reviewum ittitunde..ivde Puli irangiya dayile ikka fans review oke venel thankalkum nokaam..max2/5 alel 2.5/5..oro aalkarum oro reetiyil Padam kanunnu..ivde thanne Don David masterpiece day 1 itta review 3wks kayinje maati..so we can't change anyone or anything..just accept and move on...enjoy the  mega success 🙂

Sent from my Lenovo A7020a48 using Tapatalk

----------


## Abin thomas

> kannil kanda oola sallapathe kurichulla charcha ivide vendaa................aa koopa mandookangale okke aarelum mukha vilakku edukkuvo?  pottakinattile thavalakal.
> 
> just ignore..............and enjoy the success of Derick Abraham.


Ivanmare pati enik ariyillalo.ini ah forum visit polum cheyunnilla.njn topic vitu

----------


## Mike

Kochi EVM 3 SHOWS BOOKING HOUSE FULL

----------


## Malik

> Vere forumthile karyam entine ivde parayanam..ivduthe arelum entelum paranjo..Padam kaanukem cheythu,reviewum ittitunde..ivde Puli irangiya dayile ikka fans review oke venel thankalkum nokaam..max2/5 alel 2.5/5..oro aalkarum oro reetiyil Padam kanunnu..ivde thanne Don David masterpiece day 1 itta review 3wks kayinje maati..so we can't change anyone or anything..just accept and move on...enjoy the  mega success 🙂
> 
> Sent from my Lenovo A7020a48 using Tapatalk


That's it.Chumma mattu forum discussion onnum nadathathe success enjoy cheyyuka.

----------


## Akhil krishnan

Kerala Day 1 Gross 3.20 CR From 635 Shows...

Sent from my ZUK Z1 using Tapatalk

----------


## Mike

കോട്ടയം അഭിലാഷ് മാറ്റിനി

----------


## Akhil krishnan

Palakkad Priya 6 pm Show Bookings..Sure Shot Housefull..



Sent from my ZUK Z1 using Tapatalk

----------


## Abin thomas

> Vere forumthile karyam entine ivde parayanam..ivduthe arelum entelum paranjo..Padam kaanukem cheythu,reviewum ittitunde..ivde Puli irangiya dayile ikka fans review oke venel thankalkum nokaam..max2/5 alel 2.5/5..oro aalkarum oro reetiyil Padam kanunnu..ivde thanne Don David masterpiece day 1 itta review 3wks kayinje maati..so we can't change anyone or anything..just accept and move on...enjoy the  mega success 🙂
> 
> Sent from my Lenovo A7020a48 using Tapatalk


Mosham review itto.enth venelum paranjo.no prblm.athinte thazhe kond worldcup kandond veetil irikan quote cheyunnathine anu chodyam cheythath.Ivde puli irangiyapo ikka fans anganoke paranju kanum.athoke sammathikunnu.bhai avidam vare onnu poyi noku.ithrem extreme levelil pucham adhyamayita kanane.allathe ellarum positive idanam ennalla.enik ah foruthe pati onnum ariyilla.athu konda ivde chodiche.

----------


## Niyas Naz

*

PALAKKAD PRIYA MATINEE HOUSEFULL..


6 HOUSEFULL SHOWS IN A ROW.

6/6 HF 
*

----------


## Sidharthan

> Mosham review itto.enth venelum paranjo.no prblm.athinte thazhe kond worldcup kandond veetil irikan quote cheyunnathine anu chodyam cheythath.Ivde puli irangiyapo ikka fans anganoke paranju kanum.athoke sammathikunnu.bhai avidam vare onnu poyi noku.ithrem extreme levelil pucham adhyamayita kanane.allathe ellarum positive idanam ennalla.enik ah foruthe pati onnum ariyilla.athu konda ivde chodiche.


Leave that forum der manh..elarem nannnaakan patuo...Ella kootatilum kaanum Pala type aalkare

Sent from my Lenovo A7020a48 using Tapatalk

----------


## Sajil K R

Kottayam abhilash matinee

Sent from my Lenovo A6020a40 using Tapatalk

----------


## Akhil krishnan

> *
> 
> PALAKKAD PRIYA MATINEE HOUSEFULL..
> 
> 
> 6 HOUSEFULL SHOWS IN A ROW.
> 
> 6/6 HF 
> *


Terra Mass At Palakkad 👍👍👍

Sent from my ZUK Z1 using Tapatalk

----------


## Abin thomas

> Leave that forum der manh..elarem nannnaakan patuo...Ella kootatilum kaanum Pala type aalkare
> 
> Sent from my Lenovo A7020a48 using Tapatalk


Ys left the topic tnx for the reply.

----------


## Mike

Thalashery Liberty Matinee

Huge Rush  :Band:   :Band: 

Returns Sure  :Band:

----------


## Akhil krishnan

Aries Plex 3 pm Show Sold Out 👍

Sent from my ZUK Z1 using Tapatalk

----------


## Mike

Aluva casino extrashow added midnight 11. 50 pm  :Band:   :Band:

----------


## Sajil K R

Kottayam abhilash matinee full

Sent from my Lenovo A6020a40 using Tapatalk

----------


## Akhil krishnan

Kottayam Sold Out

Sent from my ZUK Z1 using Tapatalk

----------


## M.e.l.t.i.n.g I.c.e

> Mosham review itto.enth venelum paranjo.no prblm.athinte thazhe kond worldcup kandond veetil irikan quote cheyunnathine anu chodyam cheythath.Ivde puli irangiyapo ikka fans anganoke paranju kanum.athoke sammathikunnu.bhai avidam vare onnu poyi noku.ithrem extreme levelil pucham adhyamayita kanane.allathe ellarum positive idanam ennalla.enik ah foruthe pati onnum ariyilla.athu konda ivde chodiche.


Aa forum'the pati parayuanel kure varshangal thirinju nokkanam.. Oru gambheera adi FKyil kazhinja sesham undaya forum aanu athu.. Old members nu ariyavunna oru story..
Believe in FK... they do the best tracking in the malayalam film industry.. They are the true supporters..
Enjoy the success of the Abraham..

~ Always a true follower of FK!!

----------


## Mike

Tanur PVS

----------


## Mike



----------


## Sajil K R

Changanachery Anu

Sent from my Lenovo A6020a40 using Tapatalk

----------


## chennai

mornig show just started and crowd waiting for booking upcoming shows in alpy..no tickets available till tomorrow.. i somehow managed to arrange 2.15pm show ticket thru association folks ....  :Smile:

----------


## Akhil krishnan

SN Theatre , Haripad

Sent from my ZUK Z1 using Tapatalk

----------


## Dasettan

Achan e showyk poyatha tkt kitti ella 😂


> 


Sent from my SM-G615F using Tapatalk

----------


## Sajil K R

Pala universal

Sent from my Lenovo A6020a40 using Tapatalk

----------


## Mike

Truth is Spoken...

aa group il quotation edthu oru chechi ravle muthal peda padu peduvarnnu.. ee padam ntho bhooloka durantham anenna pole....

----------


## Niyas Naz

* 

KOTTAYAM ABHILASH MATINEE HOUSEFULL*

----------


## The wrong one

Oru raksheem illatha crowd...!!

Sent from my SM-T231 using Tapatalk

----------


## Mike

Apasara Matinee um HF  :Band:

----------


## BASH1982

Nippah perumazha would cup enthokke ashankakal arunnu koodathe off-season athum koodathe masamasam padam chyyunnathu intial badikkumennu vere chilar
Itganu Megastar power

----------


## Mike

another 3rd show added

----------


## Akhil krishnan

Kodungallur Special Show Added..




Sent from my ZUK Z1 using Tapatalk

----------


## ChalakudikaraN

Continues 7th HOUSEFULL show at Chalakudy Surabhi!! ഇന്നത്തെ ഫസ്റ്റ് ഷോ മണിക്കൂറുകൾക്ക് മുൻപേ HOUSEFULL !!

----------


## Abin thomas

> Truth is Spoken...
> 
> aa group il quotation edthu oru chechi ravle muthal peda padu peduvarnnu.. ee padam ntho bhooloka durantham anenna pole....


Athu chumma budhijeevi group.kurach mass ayitulla film ishtapettu ennu paranjal entho korachil ulla teams.ee group aru nokunnu.athu nokiyal oru padavum kanan patilla.athu nokiyal kure realistic padam mathram nallathanennu parayum.

----------


## Mike

Edappal Saradha

Noon Show HF  :Band: 

Matinee HF  :Band: 

1st show sold out  :Band: 

Due to heavy rush movie is shifted to screen 1  :Band:

----------


## Akhil krishnan

Muvattupuzha..



Sent from my ZUK Z1 using Tapatalk

----------


## Mike

Kottakkal Sangeeth Matinee HF  :Band:

----------


## ChalakudikaraN

> Athu chumma budhijeevi group.kurach mass ayitulla film ishtapettu ennu paranjal entho korachil ulla teams.ee group aru nokunnu.athu nokiyal oru padavum kanan patilla.athu nokiyal kure realistic padam mathram nallathanennu parayum.


fahad padam mathrame avde dahiku  :Laughing:

----------


## Akhil krishnan

Kanhangad




Sent from my ZUK Z1 using Tapatalk

----------


## Mike

Thalkulam karthika

NS HF  :Band:

----------


## Sajil K R

Carnival thalayolaparamb

Sent from my Lenovo A6020a40 using Tapatalk

----------


## Niyas Naz

*

KANNUR SAVITHA & SAMUDRA - MATINEE - HOUSEFULL*

----------


## Keelezi Achu

> Love sallapam.3il randennam neg review.athu pote.ellarum lalettante profile pic vechitund.ennit reviewnte endil oru quote. Enjoy worldcup nd wait for dvd ennu.njn ividuthe nallavaraya ettan fansine vishamipikan paranjathalla.ark venelum poyi nokam.adhi oke perfect thriller ennu paranjavanmara ee kanikane.lalettaneyallathe matareyum angeekarikilla ennoru vashi ulla pole.


കക്കൂസ് കുഴി നാറും എന്നറിഞ്ഞു കൊണ്ടു എന്തിനാ വീണ്ടും വീണ്ടും തുറന്നു നോക്കുന്നത്.
Ignore..

----------


## Akhil krishnan

Perinthalmanna




Sent from my ZUK Z1 using Tapatalk

----------


## Niyas Naz

*
NILAMBUR FIRST SHOW*

----------


## Akhil krishnan

Mukkam First Show 




Sent from my ZUK Z1 using Tapatalk

----------


## Akhil krishnan

Thalayolaparambu...




Sent from my ZUK Z1 using Tapatalk

----------


## The wrong one

Mukkathu innum heavy rush mmde MUKKAM..!!  :Band: 


> Mukkam First Show 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my ZUK Z1 using Tapatalk


Sent from my SM-T231 using Tapatalk

----------


## Akhil krishnan

Vadakara




Sent from my ZUK Z1 using Tapatalk

----------


## Akhil krishnan

Vadakkanchery..




Sent from my ZUK Z1 using Tapatalk

----------


## Akhil krishnan

Karunagapally..



Sent from my ZUK Z1 using Tapatalk

----------


## Mike

Thrissur Kairali Matinee Rush
#AbrahaminteSanthathikal

----------


## Akhil krishnan

Angamaly..




Sent from my ZUK Z1 using Tapatalk

----------


## aashiq1

Ikka fans CPC groupil keratirikunata nalat.. Avde koodutalm laletan n fahad fans anu n baki ullavarodok kata pucham ..but orupad celebritiesm ee groupil active anu

----------


## Mike

മാനന്തവാടി ജോസ്..hf

----------


## Akhil krishnan

Mundakayam





Sent from my ZUK Z1 using Tapatalk

----------


## Mike

calicut regal 4pm sold out
7pm.& 10.fast filling

----------


## Mike

കൂത്തുപറമ്പ് ബേബി സിനിമാസ് 1pm ഷോ house full

----------


## Mike

Kothamangalam Matinee HF
#AbrahaminteSanthathikal

----------


## Mike

another Special SHOW  :Band:  

Kodungaloor

Kodungallur Sreekaleeshwary Extra Show Added At 11:15 PM..

----------


## Mike

Trivandrum Kairali Morning Show HF

----------


## Akhil krishnan

Chalakkudy...




Sent from my ZUK Z1 using Tapatalk

----------


## Niyas Naz

*
KOCHI EVM*

----------


## Niyas Naz

*

CHALAKUDY MATINEE*

----------


## Jo

> Ikka fans CPC groupil keratirikunata nalat.. Avde koodutalm laletan n fahad fans anu n baki ullavarodok kata pucham ..but orupad celebritiesm ee groupil active anu


Njan undarunnu..ikkaye kaliyakkiyappo thirichu kaliyakkiyathinu ban😀😀duranthangal

----------


## Akhil krishnan

Kannur...




Sent from my ZUK Z1 using Tapatalk

----------


## Akhil krishnan

North Paravur Housefull : Matinee





Sent from my ZUK Z1 using Tapatalk

----------


## ikka

North Parur -- Kairali { Sree complex ....Heavy rush 4 2.30pm show...Road was blocked 4 a while!! 👍👍👍👌👌

----------


## Akhil krishnan

Edappal Sharadha




Sent from my ZUK Z1 using Tapatalk

----------


## Akhil krishnan

Payyanur Shanthi...




Sent from my ZUK Z1 using Tapatalk

----------


## Akhil krishnan

Perinthalmanna...




Sent from my ZUK Z1 using Tapatalk

----------


## Akhil krishnan

Valanchery Popular Paradise..




Sent from my ZUK Z1 using Tapatalk

----------


## shivankuty

> *Yes nadanu...ente friend kandirinu..he also put FB live ...*


Nadano???mamooka online page vare nadanila ennanlo pryne

Sent from my P7072G using Tapatalk

----------


## King Amal

Tvpm city all theater house full..

----------


## Akhil krishnan

Wadakkanchery




Sent from my ZUK Z1 using Tapatalk

----------


## Akhil krishnan

Trivandrum





Sent from my ZUK Z1 using Tapatalk

----------


## josemon17

:Band:  :Band:

----------


## chandru

Kandu...Super..ആവേശം...

----------


## Akhil krishnan

Sree Padmanabha Bookings..




Sent from my ZUK Z1 using Tapatalk

----------


## maryland

Thrissur 4:00pm show: SOLD OUT  :Band:

----------


## josemon17

> Thrissur 4:00pm show: SOLD OUT


*pooram....*

----------


## maryland

thrissur Ganam 6:15 pm show: only 10 seats remaining... :Clap:  :Clap:

----------


## Mike

choodoode review poratte..........




> Kandu...Super..ആവേശം...

----------


## maryland

thrissur Inox 7:10pm Show: only 7 seats remaining.. :Clap:

----------


## mujthaba

> Kandu...Super..ആവേശം...


Climax kand thrill adichalle ?

----------


## Mike

കാട്ടാക്കട back to back HF
തുടർച്ചയായ 10 ഷോയും house ഫുൾ
2.pm സ്വരം ഫുൾ
2.30 ലയം ഫുൾ
Abrahaminte Santhathikal

----------


## The wrong one

~Casino Aluva 3:30PM SOLD OUT
~Cinemax Oberon 3:30,6:30PM SOLD OUT
~EVM Kavitha 5:45PM SOLD OUT
~Majestic Narakkal 3:00PM SOLD OUT
~PVR LULU GOLD 7:45PM SOLD OUT
~PVR LULU 4:00PM SOLD OUT
~Q Cinemas 3:10PM DOLD OUT
~Vanitha Edappally 4:00PM SOLD OUT
~G Max Kollam 2:45 SOLD OUT
~Partha Movie House Kollam SOLD OUT
~Pranavam Cinemas Kollam 6:30PM SOLD OUT
~RP Mall Kollam 3:00PM,5:30PM SOLD OUT
~JB Cinemas Nallila 3:00PM SOLD OUT
~Aries Plex SL TVM 3:00PM 6:30PM SOLD OUT
~Carnival Mall of Travancore 3:25PM,6:30 SOLD OUT
~Carnival Green Field 4:15PM SOLD OUT
~Swaram Layam Kattakkada 6:30 PM SOLD OUT
~Carnival Down Town Thalassery 2:45PM,5:10PM SOLD OUT
~Carnival Kanhagad 2:30PM SOLD OUT
~Regal Cinemas Calicut 4:00PM,7:10PM SOLD OUT
~Surabhi Cinemas Calicut 8:00PM SOLD OUT
~INOX Shoba City 4:00PM,7:00PM SOLD OUT
~Shadow Cinemas Thrissur 6:00PM 9:00PM SOLD OUT




Sent from my SM-T231 using Tapatalk

----------


## Mike

Tharayil oke ernnu padam kananu......

----------


## Mike

Abrahaminte Santhathikal
# abrahaminte santhathikalhouse full @palakkad priya#massive crowd
Heavy  :Band:   :Band:   :Band: 



Hhh

----------


## Antonio

> Love sallapam.3il randennam neg review.athu pote.ellarum lalettante profile pic vechitund.ennit reviewnte endil oru quote. Enjoy worldcup nd wait for dvd ennu.njn ividuthe nallavaraya ettan fansine vishamipikan paranjathalla.ark venelum poyi nokam.adhi oke perfect thriller ennu paranjavanmara ee kanikane.lalettaneyallathe matareyum angeekarikilla ennoru vashi ulla pole.


Ente bro oola sallapam forum IL poyi lalettan films nte collection n report vayichaal lalettan fans nu thanne naanakkeda...ivide ninnu theriparanju poyavarokke avide und...
Athilonnum keraane pokallee

----------


## Bhasker

Mapranam -Varna Special Show added at 11.50 PM.Naalathe chartingilum mattamundu.Naale muthal 6.30 PM Aravindante Adhithikal aanu Chart cheythirunnathu...Athu maatti Ella Showsum Abraham aakki

----------


## Mike

കരുനാഗപ്പള്ളി ഖാൻ സിനിമാസിൽ ഇരിക്കാൻ സെറ്റ് കിട്ടാത്തതിന്റെ പേരിൽ സംഘർഷം . പിന്നീട് തറയിൽ ഇരുന്നു കാണാൻ തീരുമാനമായി ...#abhrahamintesanthikal

----------


## Mike

കൊച്ചി EVM തിരക്ക് നിയന്ത്രിക്കാൻ പോലീസ് എത്തി..

----------


## Mike

Thalasherry Matinee HF

Heavy  :Band:   :Band:

----------


## Akhil krishnan

Pala





Sent from my ZUK Z1 using Tapatalk

----------


## Antonio

[QUOTE=Jo;8318700]Njan undarunnu..ikkaye kaliyakkiyappo thirichu kaliyakkiyathinu ban😀😀duranthangal[/QUOT
Pinnallaaa
Innalathe madathinte vichaaram valya ethoo pulliyaanennaa

----------


## Akhil krishnan

Mundakayam...





Sent from my ZUK Z1 using Tapatalk

----------


## Mike

Varkala SR Matinee Housefull
#AbrahaminteSanthathikal

----------


## Antonio

> fahad padam mathrame avde dahiku


Adipoli... vaa pogaam..
Telugu dubbing kaanunna items aakum ennittu

----------


## Mike

*Matinee Rush @ SMB Cinemas Kaliyikkavila*

----------


## Akhil krishnan

Karungapally Khans Housefull



Sent from my ZUK Z1 using Tapatalk

----------


## Akhil krishnan

Pala Universal Matinee 




Sent from my ZUK Z1 using Tapatalk

----------


## Akhil krishnan

Thrissur Kairali Matinee HF




Sent from my ZUK Z1 using Tapatalk

----------


## Akhil krishnan

SN Theatre , Haripad HF




Sent from my ZUK Z1 using Tapatalk

----------


## Loud speaker

Varkala SR Matinee HF, 
First and Second Sure Full Adikkm

----------


## Akhil krishnan

Guruvayoor Devaki Housefull
3pm Show



Sent from my ZUK Z1 using Tapatalk

----------


## Antonio

Kottayam Alappuzha Pathanamthitta districts bhayankara polikkal aanu...

----------


## Antonio

Kottayam, pala, changanachery, Alappuzha, Pathanamthitta ithrem centres nte pokku kandittu aa 2005-2010 form feel cheyyunnu....
Ente naattilokke(village near Changanachery, Alappuzha district) full freakans positive comments aanu...
Ivideyokke last positive kettath Pazhassi aakum...

----------


## Akhil krishnan

Sent from my ZUK Z1 using Tapatalk

----------


## moovybuf

> Ikka fans CPC groupil keratirikunata nalat.. Avde koodutalm laletan n fahad fans anu n baki ullavarodok kata pucham ..but orupad celebritiesm ee groupil active anu


Mammooty cheytha athreyum buji padangal onnum ivaru randu perum koodi cheythu kaanilla... athu vidu...ini ottu cheyyanum ponilla..
Uthesham vereyaanu...buji enna maravil...

----------


## Akhil krishnan

Changanassery Anu..




Sent from my ZUK Z1 using Tapatalk

----------


## Akhil krishnan

Kottayam 




Sent from my ZUK Z1 using Tapatalk

----------


## Akhil krishnan

Kannur




Sent from my ZUK Z1 using Tapatalk

----------


## moovybuf

> Kandu...Super..ആവേശം...


So glad.. :Very Happy:

----------


## Akhil krishnan

Palakkad Priya 6pm Show




Sent from my ZUK Z1 using Tapatalk

----------


## The wrong one

Prappangandi...! LOOK AT THAT CROWD...!!! UFF..!!

MEGASTAR Enn vilikkunnen ini arkkelum ethirpp undo...undonn..?

Sent from my SM-T231 using Tapatalk

----------


## Antonio

> Mammooty cheytha athreyum buji padangal onnum ivaru randu perum koodi cheythu kaanilla... athu vidu...ini ottu cheyyanum ponilla..
> Uthesham vereyaanu...buji enna maravil...


Ohhh
Ennathinaa, janichapaade Fahad, Tovino, Prithvi, Pepe fans aayavarund...But Avarkkokke 30-35 vayassund thaanum... Cheruppathilokke aarude film aakumo kandath???

----------


## Antonio

> Prappangandi...! LOOK AT THAT CROWD...!!! UFF..!!
> 
> MEGASTAR Enn vilikkunnen ini arkkelum ethirpp undo...undonn..?
> 
> Sent from my SM-T231 using Tapatalk


Ee theatre Big capacity Alle??
Prayag Alle??

----------


## Antonio

> Varkala SR Matinee HF, 
> First and Second Sure Full Adikkm


Ikka films nu Pani kodukkunna one of the centres in south Alle Varkala????

----------


## The wrong one

Pallavi


> Ee theatre Big capacity Alle??
> Prayag Alle??


Sent from my SM-T231 using Tapatalk

----------


## Akhil krishnan

Balussery Sandhya




Sent from my ZUK Z1 using Tapatalk

----------


## Akhil krishnan

Mattanur Shahina




Sent from my ZUK Z1 using Tapatalk

----------


## sachin

btwn holidays illathathu adiyayi oru 2 or 3 public holiday apart from sat n sun undayirunnel kidu ayirunnu...

----------


## Akhil krishnan

Balussery Sandhya




Sent from my ZUK Z1 using Tapatalk

----------


## david john

Thursday vallom release aayarnel kidu aayene

----------


## Akhil krishnan

Kattanam Ragam..




Sent from my ZUK Z1 using Tapatalk

----------


## Akhil krishnan

Nedumangad Saraswathy







Sent from my ZUK Z1 using Tapatalk

----------


## Akhil krishnan

Balussery Sandhya 



Sent from my ZUK Z1 using Tapatalk

----------


## wideeyes

ജലപ്രളയത്തെ തോൽപിച്ച ജനപ്രളയം 
അബ്രഹാമിന്റെ സന്തതി ദൈവത്തിനു പ്രിയങ്കരനായ പോലെ ഈ ജനത്തിനും പ്രിയങ്കരനായി 
അബ്രഹാമിന്റെ ബലിയാടിനെ ദൈവം കാത്ത പോലെ ഇക്കയെ ബലിയാടാക്കാതെ ജനം കാത്തു

----------


## Loud speaker

It depends on the distributor 
TGF okke 1 month aduppich oodi..

----------


## aashiq1

> Mammooty cheytha athreyum buji padangal onnum ivaru randu perum koodi cheythu kaanilla... athu vidu...ini ottu cheyyanum ponilla..
> Uthesham vereyaanu...buji enna maravil...


Double standard .. nala padamanel aalukal kanm.. ivaru thala kuthi nin degrade cheytitm karyamila ..peranbinok end review idum en nokam

----------


## Ajnabi

> Double standard .. nala padamanel aalukal kanm.. ivaru thala kuthi nin degrade cheytitm karyamila ..peranbinok end review idum en nokam


peranb alla ini OVVG Veendum vannalum avanmarkkenthaa...

----------


## KeralaVarma

*polichadukkuvanallo*

----------


## Akhil krishnan

C K Vineeth Insta Status.. Another Katta Mammookka Fan..



Sent from my ZUK Z1 using Tapatalk

----------


## Malik

Kannur Savitha fs soldout
Extra screen added for Fs & ss

----------


## Loud speaker

Ekm Kavita Matinee Housefull

----------


## Kattippalli Pappan

Public nte idayil wom engineyanu

----------


## Jo

[QUOTE=Antonio;8318733]


> Njan undarunnu..ikkaye kaliyakkiyappo thirichu kaliyakkiyathinu ban😀😀duranthangal[/QUOT
> Pinnallaaa
> Innalathe madathinte vichaaram valya ethoo pulliyaanennaa


.aa chechi paranja kuttam idakkidakku story ennatanu...athu engane connect cheythennu manassilakanamenkil min common sensd venam..Padikkan vitta kalathu kanda manvelum kallerinju vaai nokki nadsnnathinte kuzhappam ivide vannu karanju theerthittu karyamilla😁..ingane oru reply CPCil itdal ban kittum..aa grpil undarunnel njan koduthene😊😊

----------


## Akhil krishnan

EKM Kavitha




Sent from my ZUK Z1 using Tapatalk

----------


## moovybuf

> Public nte idayil wom engineyanu


ee rush il ullavar onnum public alle.. :Rolleyes:

----------


## Sajil K R

Thalayolaparamb carnival

Sent from my Lenovo A6020a40 using Tapatalk

----------


## Akhil krishnan

Palakkad Priya 2hrs Before Show




Sent from my ZUK Z1 using Tapatalk

----------


## Akhil krishnan

Mundakayam RD Cinemas




Sent from my ZUK Z1 using Tapatalk

----------


## Akhil krishnan

Kollam..




Sent from my ZUK Z1 using Tapatalk

----------


## yathra

calicut apsara 4.35 pm  7 pm show already housefull  :Band:  :Band:  :Band:

----------


## Kannan Mahesh

> Pala Universal Matinee 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my ZUK Z1 using Tapatalk


Universal innu Hf  onnumille

----------


## Young Mega Star

Vere vere level.. :Urgreat:

----------


## Mike

ജനത്തിരക്ക്* മാനിച്ച്* രണ്ടാം ദിനമായ ഇന്നും THALIKULAM-KARTHIKA യില്* രാത്രി THIRD SHOW ഉണ്ടായിരിക്കുന്നതാണ്*
Book your Tickets online:
Paytm Booking: https://goo.gl/142vfn


Ticketnew: https://goo.gl/vSiUGu

----------


## Akhil krishnan

A Record 25000 tickets have been soldout through bookmyshow for mammukka 's #AbrahaminteSanthathikal Today 👌👌 Massive Number 👍



Sent from my ZUK Z1 using Tapatalk

----------


## Keelezi Achu

Romanjification at its peak !!!!
Kandittu kannu talli

----------


## Mike

NorthParavur Kairali Matinee HF

----------


## Mike

Nedumangad Saraswathy Noon Show

----------


## Mike

Alappey extra show added at sree

----------


## Devarajan Master

> Dq anennum njn ketu.apol manasilayi ellam rumours anennu.latest update haneef next with mammooka thanne anennanu.chances with prithvi nd lalettan also there.


Any star  can do films with mega directors like Vyshakh, Anwar Rasheed, Haneef or Shaji Padoor.
But there is one and only one Mammootty to do films with debutant directors like Vyshakh, Anwar Rasheed, Haneef or Shaji Padoor.

----------


## Mike

Noon Show 90% Occupancy
Matnee House Full
First show
Ramraj Movies 4k DolbyAtmos Punalur
#Abrahaam Raising After Tgf Storm!!

----------


## Mike

Trippunithura Central 5.30pm show HF

----------


## Mike

നിലക്കാത്ത ജന പ്രവാഹം
കാട്ടാക്കട സ്വരം ലയം ഇന്ന് രാത്രി 11.30 സ്*പെഷ്യൽ ഷോ

----------


## Jo

> ee rush il ullavar onnum public alle..


ini annan public ennudesichathu vere vallathumano😊😊ithu pole kola rush kandittum ithu polathe oola chodyangal😁

----------


## Mike

Extra screen added - Kannur

----------


## Mike

GCC Confirmed

----------


## KOBRA

അനിയന്ത്രിതമായ തിരക്ക്  മുലം അബ്രഹാമിന്റെ സന്തതികൾ ഇന്ന് സെക്കന്റ് ഷോ ആലപ്പുഴ കൈരളി കുടാതെ  ശ്രീയിലും ഉണ്ടായിരിക്കുന്നതാണ്

----------


## nanma

:Drum:  :Clapping:  :Celebrate005:  :Celebrate005:  :Celebrate005:  :Celebrate005:  :Celebrate005:

----------


## Mike



----------


## KOBRA

ചെങ്ങന്നൂർ സി സിനിമാസ് ചിപ്പി 4 k 6pm show Sold out...
ചിരിയിൽ എക്സ്ട്രാ ഷോ 6:20 ന്.
Booking Stared

----------


## Mike



----------


## sudeepdayal

> Pinnalla.....
> 
> Pillaarokke onnoode vaayikatte...
> 
> Mammooty box office power samshayam ullavarkk....megastar tag didn't come by free


Aliyan alle negative adichadich pillerude confidence kalanhe..ippo nice aayitt kaalu maarunna??


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## KOBRA

Extra show added at Alappuzha Sree.Soldout

----------


## Kannadi

> Extra show added at Alappuzha Sree.Soldout


Ente ponnooooo

Sent from my SM-G610F using Tapatalk

----------


## nanma



----------


## sudeepdayal

> innu trp of brazil match effect cheyumallo
> 
> Sorry neymar....
> 
> We consider ikka ahead of you


Ho!! Theepporii dialogue.. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## AJAY

> GCC Confirmed


Ulla than no...?? Pwolichu.....

----------


## King Amal

Megastar swag in Boxoffice.. 
Housefull and extra shows are pouring..

----------


## chandru

> Releasing center aayalle...nammade pazhe 2nd show center aayirunnu


Viyyur???  jaileennu second showkku okke viduvo????? :Blush:

----------


## Iyyer The Great

> Universal innu Hf  onnumille


Noon show and matinee full aanu.. returnsum und..ennu maathramalla marykutty status vare athukond improve aavunnund Jose il  :Laughing: 

8/8 HF sure..

Ini nale NS nokkiya mathi..

----------


## Kannadi

> GCC Confirmed


Date plz

Sent from my SM-G610F using Tapatalk

----------


## Shivettan

Mammookkkaaaaa  :Yahbuhuha:

----------


## sudeepdayal

> മെസ്സിയും  നെയ്മറും  റൊണാൾഡോയും ഒക്കെ  മലയാളികൾക്ക് ആവേശമാണ്.  പക്ഷെ  മമ്മൂട്ടി മലയാളികൾക്ക് ചങ്ക് ആണ്.


Kidu achootty..


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## AJAY

> Date plz
> 
> Sent from my SM-G610F using Tapatalk


Athu sheriyanallo...? Kurey Thursday undallo....mike date pls?

----------


## King Amal

Just Megastar things...😎

Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk

----------


## Akhil krishnan

Thripunithara 5.30 pm Show HF




Sent from my ZUK Z1 using Tapatalk

----------


## Mike

21........................





> Date plz
> 
> Sent from my SM-G610F using Tapatalk

----------


## perumal

> Any star  can do films with mega directors like Vyshakh, Anwar Rasheed, Haneef or Shaji Padoor.
> But there is one and only one Mammootty to do films with debutant directors like Vyshakh, Anwar Rasheed, Haneef or Shaji Padoor.


Halla pinna  :Drum:   :Drum: 

Master  :salut:

----------


## Mike



----------


## perumal

> Ekm Kavita Matinee Housefull


Pwoli pwoli pwoliyee

----------


## AJAY

> 21........................


Adipoli adipoli.......

----------


## Mike

21 anenna parayane.. almost ellla IKKA pages um confirm akiyitundu....







> Athu sheriyanallo...? Kurey Thursday undallo....mike date pls?

----------


## Shivettan

> Any star  can do films with mega directors like Vyshakh, Anwar Rasheed, Haneef or Shaji Padoor.
> But there is one and only one Mammootty to do films with debutant directors like Vyshakh, Anwar Rasheed, Haneef or Shaji Padoor.


Athaanu..athinu chankurapp venam... viswasam venam...more than anything else...nalloru manass venam....

----------


## perumal

> C K Vineeth Insta Status.. Another Katta Mammookka Fan..
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my ZUK Z1 using Tapatalk


He is one of our own... 🎵
he is one of our own...🎵
ck vineeth...he is one of our own🎵  :Yeye:

----------


## sudeepdayal

> Kandu...Super..ആവേശം...


Chandru kurach detail aayi para.. Kidukkiyaa??


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## King Amal

Tvm xtra show added in sree

----------


## Mike

Hevy rush @thalikulam karthika
Derick Abraham

Anyaya Crowd  :Band:   :Band:   :Band:

----------


## perumal

> Mammooty cheytha athreyum buji padangal onnum ivaru randu perum koodi cheythu kaanilla... athu vidu...ini ottu cheyyanum ponilla..
> Uthesham vereyaanu...buji enna maravil...


Pinnalathe... avatakalk lal nte eth mandan padamanelum kolmayir kollam...negative paranja degrade ennum paranj bunum kodukam...double standard ka baaps!!

----------


## Mike

immathiri initial edukkan dhaaa ee manushyan ingane athyavasyam interesting ayitulla Plot -  il vanna mathi... athnu Budget vishayam alla...

hype nu venel oru Poster um irakkam... thats it.....Heavy  Initial on cards 

Mamookkaa  :Band:   :Band:

----------


## King Amal

Ente ponnaliya..  Avante okke peru paranju ee threadinte oru andhas kalayalle..
Dookili case.. Vitt kala.. 



> Pinnalathe... avatakalk lal nte eth mandan padamanelum kolmayir kollam...negative paranja degrade ennum paranj bunum kodukam...double standard ka baaps!!

----------


## AUks

Watched Abrahaminte Santhathikal from Kondotty Kalpaka.
Status-Housefull (matinee)

Derick Abraham kidukki kalanju!!
Terrific bgm.
 Athyavashyam mathram fight scenes kayatti dialogues vechulla mass 😍
Pinne 2nd half and climax🔥


Sent from my SM-A510F using Tapatalk

----------


## Rangeela

> Just Megastar things...
> 
> Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk


 :Drum:  :Drum:  :Drum:

----------


## King Amal

"Ayyoo makers entha promotion cheyathe"..
"Poster entha ivde allel avide ottikthe" ..
Ithentha vere rls illanjittum 138 theatreil maatram irakunne".. "Fanshow onnum illae dai?? ".... " Worldcup okke nadakumpo aarelum evng/nyt showk povuo"..
-
Ith mammootty aadai..  Ivde eth sizeum edukkum.. 😎



> immathiri initial edukkan dhaaa ee manushyan ingane athyavasyam interesting ayitulla Plot -  il vanna mathi... athnu Budget vishayam alla...
> 
> hype nu venel oru Poster um irakkam... thats it.....Heavy  Initial on cards 
> 
> Mamookkaa

----------


## King Amal

Podaraaaaa BGM..  😎

Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk

----------


## Devarajan Master

> Athaanu..athinu chankurapp venam... viswasam venam...more than anything else...nalloru manass venam....


Moreover, absolute confidence in one's own ability and performance....

----------


## Akhil krishnan

> "Ayyoo makers entha promotion cheyathe"..
> "Poster entha ivde allel avide ottikthe" ..
> Ithentha vere rls illanjittum 138 theatreil maatram irakunne".. "Fanshow onnum illae dai?? ".... " Worldcup okke nadakumpo aarelum evng/nyt showk povuo"..
> -
> Ith mammootty aadai..  Ivde eth sizeum edukkum.. 😎


Pwolichuu... Otta Peru " Mammootty ".. The Megastarrr... 😍😍😍👍👍👍😎😎😎

Sent from my ZUK Z1 using Tapatalk

----------


## Loud speaker

Varkala SR First Show Balcony Full 
First class few seats left, one nd half hour left for the show...
Ivide ithokke kodoora mass aanu

----------


## Mike



----------


## moovybuf

> Aliyan alle negative adichadich pillerude confidence kalanhe..ippo nice aayitt kaalu maarunna??
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Reply cheyyendath like adichu poi... :Laughing: ...
Btw, njaan enthaa cheythathu  :Thinking:

----------


## moovybuf

> Viyyur???  jaileennu second showkku okke viduvo?????


 :Laughing: ... GEC....

----------


## mujthaba

Keralam motham houseful...
Crowdpuller

----------


## Antonio

> Moreover, absolute confidence in one's own ability and performance....


Sir..Padam kando

----------


## mujthaba

> ... GEC....


Gec alumnus?? Which batch ?  :Smile:

----------


## Mike



----------


## Mike

KOthamangalam Ann H F  :Band:

----------


## sudeepdayal

> Moreover, absolute confidence in one's own ability and performance....


Seriously Master.. Ikka kondu vanna Anwar, Ashiq Amalinappuram vere lokam illennu vicharichirikkunna New Gen teamsinu nice aaya Marupadi 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## moovybuf

> Moreover, absolute confidence in one's own ability and performance....


athaanu.... nobody can beat him.on that...and he doesn't care.what others say...

----------


## moovybuf

> Gec alumnus?? Which batch ?


2002  :Very Happy: ....ningal evideyaa

----------


## Mike

Thalasherry Liberty 5.30pm show

----------


## mujthaba

> 2002 ....ningal evideyaa


Njan pingami aan .. 2013-16 MCA
Veed cheruthuruthy .. Now works in chennai . IT field aano :-p

----------


## jackpot raja

Watching from Minerva, kottarakkara. Interval.

Status 95%. Some seats vacant in front row.

Sent from my LS-5018 using Tapatalk

----------


## moovybuf

> Njan pingami aan .. 2013-16 MCA
> Veed cheruthuruthy .. Now works in chennai . IT field aano :-p


Angane....ennokke parayaam...it aayi banthapettath thanne...

----------


## KOBRA

Viyur Deepa Matini house full

----------


## sudeepdayal

> Reply cheyyendath like adichu poi......
> Btw, njaan enthaa cheythathu


Adicha like avide kidakkatte.. Veruthe paranhathaa.. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## moovybuf

Nice to see such.rush in liberty.... It's been a long time

----------


## aak



----------


## Mike

Calicut

----------


## Mike

Viyyur Deepa - Matinee HF

----------


## Akhil krishnan

Sent from my ZUK Z1 using Tapatalk

----------


## Mike

Mattannur Sahina 4Pm Show HF

----------


## Akhil krishnan

Sent from my ZUK Z1 using Tapatalk

----------


## Mike

Guruvayoor

----------


## Mike

Thrissur

----------


## Antonio

> Kannur Savitha fs soldout
> Extra screen added for Fs & ss


Nalla ponkala kittiyappol nannayennu thonnunnu

----------


## Akhil krishnan

Sent from my ZUK Z1 using Tapatalk

----------


## Kannan Mahesh

> Noon show and matinee full aanu.. returnsum und..ennu maathramalla marykutty status vare athukond improve aavunnund Jose il 
> 
> 8/8 HF sure..
> 
> Ini nale NS nokkiya mathi..


Aano. HF status board onnum aarum post cheyth  kandilla.. Anyway nice report. Thank u

----------


## saamy

> Any star  can do films with mega directors like Vyshakh, Anwar Rasheed, Haneef or Shaji Padoor.
> But there is one and only one Mammootty to do films with debutant directors like Vyshakh, Anwar Rasheed, Haneef or Shaji Padoor.


Perfect post master  :salut:  ee 2 kollam kond ethand 10 olam newcomersne ikka kond varunu...entire career eduthal 5 polum kanila mattu superstars ..e manushyan nilanilkendath malayalacinemade avashyamanu enkile puthya technicians ivde veru..ippol ikkaye puchikan poki adikapedunavare oke kond vannath aranenu chinthichal matram mathy ee manushyante mahathwam manasilakan...malayalacinemade innathe valarchayil major share innu puchikapeduna ee manushyan nedi thannathanu...swantham mahathwam parayikan alkare elpikathath kond idheham ennum vimarshikapedum ella veezhchakalil ninnum ith pole uyarthezhunetu verukayum chyum  :salut:

----------


## Akhil krishnan

calicut






Sent from my ZUK Z1 using Tapatalk

----------


## Mike

:Band:   :Band:  

https://www.facebook.com/live.skylar...5118280878994/

----------


## Akhil krishnan

Kottayam 1hr Before Show




Sent from my ZUK Z1 using Tapatalk

----------


## KOBRA

Extra shows okke arenkklym note cueyyunnundo. Innu or 50+ extra shows enkkilum kalikkum

----------


## Mike

Wadakkancherry New Ragam Matinee HF

----------


## melparambu

> Perfect post master  ee 2 kollam kond ethand 10 olam newcomersne ikka kond varunu...entire career eduthal 5 polum kanila mattu superstars ..e manushyan nilanilkendath malayalacinemade avashyamanu enkile puthya technicians ivde veru..ippol ikkaye puchikan poki adikapedunavare oke kond vannath aranenu chinthichal matram mathy ee manushyante mahathwam manasilakan...malayalacinemade innathe valarchayil major share innu puchikapeduna ee manushyan nedi thannathanu...swantham mahathwam parayikan alkare elpikathath kond idheham ennum vimarshikapedum ella veezhchakalil ninnum ith pole uyarthezhunetu verukayum chyum


Malayala cinemayil ikkayude contributionu pakaram vekkan aarum undaakilla. oru pakeshe malayala cinema charithratratthil ettavum kooduthal sambahavana nalkiya aal Mammootty aayirikkum.

----------


## Kannan Mahesh

Oru New Delhi  feel cheyyunnu. GK yum derikum cheyyunnath onnu thanneyalle.. Antiheroes... Athupoleyulla oru vijayam aavatte..

----------


## Akhil krishnan

Wadakkanchery 



Sent from my ZUK Z1 using Tapatalk

----------


## Kannan Mahesh

It's Hf nte record  vallathum idumo

----------


## Akhil krishnan

Shornur Anurag




Sent from my ZUK Z1 using Tapatalk

----------


## PEACE THRU WAR

> *മെസ്സിയും  റൊണാൾഡോയും  നെയ്മറും  ഒക്കെ  ജനിക്കുന്നതിനു മുൻപ് മലയാളിയുടെ മനസ്സിൽ  തത്തി കളിക്കുന്ന താരം ആണ് മമ്മൂട്ടി.*
> *
> *
> *ഇനി നിങ്ങളൊക്കെ  കളി നിർത്തിയാലും  ഇവിടെ ഒക്കെ തന്നെ ഉണ്ടാവും എന്നും മെഗാ താരമായി  ബോക്സ് ഓഫീസിൽ കളിക്കാൻ മമ്മൂട്ടി.*


Porichu......  :Band:

----------


## Akhil krishnan

North Paravur




Sent from my ZUK Z1 using Tapatalk

----------


## Mike

Kunnamkulam Bhavana HF

----------


## HighnesS

GCC release confirmed by phars!. 👏👏


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## chennai

watched Movie today.. brilliant.. loved first half and climax more..second half also good. felt like I watched two thrillers in one ticket..

----------


## raj3333

> Oru New Delhi  feel cheyyunnu. GK yum derikum cheyyunnath onnu thanneyalle.. Antiheroes... Athupoleyulla oru vijayam aavatte..


Shaji  padoor  kodungallure  sree  kaleeswary

Sent from my vivo 1727 using Tapatalk

----------


## Iyyer The Great

> Aano. HF status board onnum aarum post cheyth  kandilla.. Anyway nice report. Thank u


Avide board vekkunna pathivillennu thonnunnu..

----------


## Janapriyan

:Clap3:  :Clap3:  :Clap3:

----------


## falcon

inn kanum 2 nd show ..edappal sharada ...happy to c everyone happy

----------


## Akhil krishnan

Karthika Movies Thalikulam




Sent from my ZUK Z1 using Tapatalk

----------


## KeralaVarma

*padam ishtapetto. respnse enganeyund*


> Watching from Minerva, kottarakkara. Interval.
> 
> Status 95%. Some seats vacant in front row.
> 
> Sent from my LS-5018 using Tapatalk

----------


## ChalakudikaraN

Mapranam Varna today also third show

----------


## King Amal

Tvm Kairali and newly charted sree also houseful

Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk

----------


## Akhil krishnan

Sent from my ZUK Z1 using Tapatalk

----------


## saamy

> Malayala cinemayil ikkayude contributionu pakaram vekkan aarum undaakilla. oru pakeshe malayala cinema charithratratthil ettavum kooduthal sambahavana nalkiya aal Mammootty aayirikkum.


Ippozhathe cinema snehikal ath kanilla bro..mediasum kanila karyam self promotion nadathanum chyth kodutha upakarangalk pakaram favourukal prathikshikuna alumalla mammukka..angane arunel oru mosham samayam vannapol anwarneyo martineyo vilicha mathyarunu adhehathinu....njan adhehathe ishtapedunath ee attitude kondanu...kurach kuli ezthkarum abhinava bujikalkum alakan kazhiyunathnum mukalilanu mammooty enna vyakthyum nadanum  :salut:

----------


## King Amal

😁

Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk

----------


## Akhil krishnan

Payyanur Shanthi




Sent from my ZUK Z1 using Tapatalk

----------


## veecee

Aarada field out aaye.., .......



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Akhil krishnan

Kadakkal Sree Dhanya Special Show Added




Sent from my ZUK Z1 using Tapatalk

----------


## shameenls

കാർണിവൽ ഗ്രീൻ ഫീൽഡ്. എക്സ്ട്രാ ഷോ added @Don David
കടക്കൽ ശ്രീധന്യ also

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk

----------


## Richard

:Band:  :Band: *HF perumazhayanallo...* :Band:  :Band:

----------


## saamy

> Aarada field out aaye.., .......
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Ippol second crowd puller ayitund  :Ok:

----------


## The wrong one

Evide nokkiyalum extra shows😍😍😍

Sent from my SM-T231 using Tapatalk

----------


## Madhavanunni

*.........................*

----------


## Madhavanunni

...........................

----------


## Oruvan1

https://youtu.be/fzRBRB8Turw

intro with johny walker theme

----------


## Kannan Mahesh

> Avide board vekkunna pathivillennu thonnunnu..


Und board vekkarund. Njan palakkaranane..

----------


## yathra

അനിയന്ത്രിതമായ തിരക്ക് കൊച്ചി EVMൽ പോലീസ് തിരക്ക് നിയന്ത്രിക്കാൻ പാടുപെടുന്നു
 :Ho:  :Ho:  :Yeye:

----------


## Niyas Naz

*

അനിയന്ത്രിതമായ തിരക്ക് കൊച്ചി EVMൽ പോലീസ് തിരക്ക് നിയന്ത്രിക്കാൻ പാടുപെടുന്നു*

----------


## yathra



----------


## KARNAN

A Record 25000 tickets have been soldout through @bookmyshow for Mammootty 's #AbrahaminteSanthathikal Today  Massive Number

----------


## Kannan Mahesh

> *
> 
> അനിയന്ത്രിതമായ തിരക്ക് കൊച്ചി EVMൽ പോലീസ് തിരക്ക് നിയന്ത്രിക്കാൻ പാടുപെടുന്നു*


Sseda, Neymar ivide vannu padam kanuvano.. Ivanu vaikittu kaliyullathalle 🤔🤔

----------


## mujthaba

Sherikum ikkade kotta etha nn manasilavunnilallo  :Smile:

----------


## Akhil krishnan

Sent from my ZUK Z1 using Tapatalk

----------


## Ikka Lovers

Edappal Sarada First Show Housefull.... Second Show 2 Ticket Remaining..  Extra Show 11.55 Pm..

----------


## maryland

Huge Demand...!!!
new show added at thrissur Inox at 10:30pm 
altogether 8 shows now... :Band: 
 @Don David... :Helohelo:

----------


## The wrong one

സൗദി ഉൾപ്പെടെയുള്ള അറബ് രാജ്യങ്ങളിൽ അബ്രഹാമിന്റെ സന്തതി ഇരുപത്തൊന്നിന് അവതരിക്കും...
 :Band:  
ROI also on 21st ...😍😍😍😍

Sent from my SM-T231 using Tapatalk

----------


## saamy

> Kottayam aanu njettichath..Somewat changanachery too


Kottayam was an ikkafort during ikka s golden time..pazhasiraja oke rls fdfs kanda alanu njan..2010 muthal ulla mosham movies anu alkare akati nirthith ..pand bd timil dqnte kottayathe receptione patti ivde discuss chythirunu njan annu paranjirunu ikkade golden periodil vere level ayirunu ennu..innale kottayath padam kanda new gen pillerk manasilayi kanum nthanu ikkade level kottayath ennu..changanassery ennum lalnu advantage undaruna sthalamanu but mammotty filmsm thakarthoditula sthalamanu..pokiriraja anenu thonunu last bb ikkade changanaseryil ee level reception athine njan kanditulu ithnu munp

----------


## Akhil krishnan

Changanassery Anu




Sent from my ZUK Z1 using Tapatalk

----------


## Mike

#Changanacherry#Anu HF with Return

----------


## Keelezi Achu

> Huge Demand...!!!
> new show added at thrissur Inox at 10:30pm 
> altogether 8 shows now...
>  @Don David...


മേരി ചേച്ചി നിങ്ങ pwoli ആണ്..
ഇനിയും തൃശൂർ updates പോരട്ടെ

----------


## Mike

Kollam Pranavam First Show

----------


## Akhil krishnan

Kollam Pranavam First Show




Sent from my ZUK Z1 using Tapatalk

----------


## g k

Tvm house full shows raining

Sent from my Lenovo K8 Note using Tapatalk

----------


## The wrong one

Abrahaminte Santhathikal will be the first Malayalam movie releasing in Saudi Arabia...!

Sent from my SM-T231 using Tapatalk

----------


## Akhil krishnan

Mukkam 1st nd 2nd Show Housefull




Sent from my ZUK Z1 using Tapatalk

----------


## maryland

Thrissur Inox 10:10pm Show:
only 14 seats remaining.... :Clap:

----------


## The wrong one

Mmde mukkam


> Mukkam 1st nd 2nd Show Housefull
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my ZUK Z1 using Tapatalk


Sent from my SM-T231 using Tapatalk

----------


## The wrong one

UAE&GCC From June21😍
സൗദി അറേബ്യാ ഉൾപ്പെടെ GCC രാജ്യങ്ങളിൽ റിക്കാർഡ് സ്ക്രീനിൽ അബ്രഹാമിന്റെ സന്തതികൾ ജൂൺ 21 റിലീസ് ചെയ്*തേക്കും..
അന്നേ ദിവസം ഓൾ ഇന്ത്യ റിലീസും ഉണ്ടായിരിക്കും..
#PHARSFilms

Sent from my SM-T231 using Tapatalk

----------


## maryland

Thrissur Ganam cinemas 9:30pm Show:
only 19 seats remaining... :Clap:

----------


## Mike

ennale muthal Irumbu thirai kananan ennu vijarikanathaa.....

evde updates theernittu nadakum nnu thonnanilla......... every minute kure photos.. crowd pics vannondu erikkanu...... 

immathiri response expect cheythilla athum ee season il

----------


## Antonio

> Sherikum ikkade kotta etha nn manasilavunnilallo


Wherever Malayali is there...

----------


## Antonio

> UAE&GCC From June21😍
> സൗദി അറേബ്യാ ഉൾപ്പെടെ GCC രാജ്യങ്ങളിൽ റിക്കാർഡ് സ്ക്രീനിൽ അബ്രഹാമിന്റെ സന്തതികൾ ജൂൺ 21 റിലീസ് ചെയ്*തേക്കും..
> അന്നേ ദിവസം ഓൾ ഇന്ത്യ റിലീസും ഉണ്ടായിരിക്കും..
> #PHARSFilms
> 
> Sent from my SM-T231 using Tapatalk


June 21 nalla day aanu..
 Chila mahaanmar janicha divasam

----------


## Janapriyan

> അനിയന്ത്രിതമായ തിരക്ക് കൊച്ചി EVMൽ പോലീസ് തിരക്ക് നിയന്ത്രിക്കാൻ പാടുപെടുന്നു


 :Band:  :Band:

----------


## Mike

ennalathe kurachu negative reviews nannay help cheythu  :Band:  

Thanks to that Aunt in once movie group.... paavam review thiruthi ezhuthi ezhuthi avasanam ittechu poy... 

athode kure piller low expectation il poy .. avarku nannay padam ishtayi......

Thanks to that Aunt in once movie group.....

----------


## The wrong one

Machaante B'day ano..?


> June 21 nalla day aanu..
>  Chila mahaanmar janicha divasam


Sent from my SM-T231 using Tapatalk

----------


## maryland

Thrissur Inox... :Gathering:  :Ayyo:  :Roll: 
thirakku kaaranam new show add cheythu at 10:30pm...
within minutes now, it's more than half full... :Gathering:  :Ayyo:

----------


## Antonio

> Machaante B'day ano..?
> 
> Sent from my SM-T231 using Tapatalk


Sorry.. athe..
Aathmaprashamsa enikkishtamalla..ennalum athe..

----------


## Kannan Mahesh

> Abrahaminte Santhathikal will be the first Malayalam movie releasing in Saudi Arabia...!
> 
> Sent from my SM-T231 using Tapatalk


B Tech avide release aayille?

----------


## Mike

Btech Release ayille... athu Saudi VOX Cinemas website il vannathanallo with date... 




> Abrahaminte Santhathikal will be the first Malayalam movie releasing in Saudi Arabia...!
> 
> Sent from my SM-T231 using Tapatalk

----------


## Antonio

> Thrissur Inox...
> thirakku kaaranam new show add cheythu at 10:30pm...
> within minutes now, it's more than half full...


BMS aano innu ettom kooduthal search cheyyappetta app

----------


## The wrong one

Ennal ann Saudiyil Malayala Cinemakk oru nalla thudakkam undavatte...oppam machan oru heavy HBDyum


> Sorry.. athe..
> Aathmaprashamsa enikkishtamalla..ennalum athe..


Sent from my SM-T231 using Tapatalk

----------


## Antonio

> ennalathe kurachu negative reviews nannay help cheythu  
> 
> Thanks to that Aunt in once movie group.... paavam review thiruthi ezhuthi ezhuthi avasanam ittechu poy... 
> 
> athode kure piller low expectation il poy .. avarku nannay padam ishtayi......
> 
> Thanks to that Aunt in once movie group.....


Ya ya..
Aunty Kure kashtappettu from title card itself

----------


## Mike

chechiyude infulence vachu randennam koode add akan parayu...

Thrissur Polichadukkatte  :Band:   :Band:  





> Thrissur Inox...
> thirakku kaaranam new show add cheythu at 10:30pm...
> within minutes now, it's more than half full...

----------


## The wrong one

B Tech 24th anenna kette


> Btech Release ayille... athu Saudi VOX Cinemas website il vannathanallo with date...


Sent from my SM-T231 using Tapatalk

----------


## maryland

> BMS aano innu ettom kooduthal search cheyyappetta app


no..
Abraham app... :Gathering:

----------


## Antonio

> Ennal ann Saudiyil Malayala Cinemakk oru nalla thudakkam undavatte...oppam machan oru heavy HBDyum
> 
> Sent from my SM-T231 using Tapatalk


Ikka polikkateeee
Nammakk athu mathi..

----------


## Antonio

> no..
> Abraham app...


Prabhakaraaaa....

----------


## maryland

> chechiyude infulence vachu randennam koode add akan parayu...
> 
> Thrissur Polichadukkatte


screen vende… :Doh: 
lalettan fort now ikka 's ivory fort.... :Band:  :Clap:

----------


## Akhil krishnan

Mavellikara Prathiba

----------


## Akhil krishnan

#AbrahaminteSanthathikal Kollam Partha 2nd Show Que Started

----------


## AJAY

> ennale muthal Irumbu thirai kananan ennu vijarikanathaa.....
> 
> evde updates theernittu nadakum nnu thonnanilla......... every minute kure photos.. crowd pics vannondu erikkanu...... 
> 
> immathiri response expect cheythilla athum ee season il


Ithokkey onnu news akku....news channels okke vartha varattey...njangal pravasasikal nattiley karyangal ariyunnathu news channels koodey aanu...roi and row collection s nannayittu impact cheyyum...
Movie progs trailer kanikkunnathinekkalum songs kaanikkunnathikkalum.....
Saudi adyattu oru malayala movie varukayalley....

----------


## ShahSM

സത്യത്തിൽ ശരിക്കും എന്നതാ അവസ്ഥ. fk യിൽ 2 ശക്തമായ അഭിപ്രായമാണുള്ളത്. ഒന്ന് മികച്ച തിരക്കഥയും ഞെട്ടിപ്പിക്കുന്ന ക്ലൈമാക്സും മറ്റേത് ദുർഭലമായ തിരക്കഥയും predictble ക്ലൈമാക്സും..

Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk

----------


## Antonio

> Shaji  padoor  kodungallure  sree  kaleeswary
> 
> Sent from my vivo 1727 using Tapatalk


Ithenthonnu manushyan...
Oru photo ilum nere nokkathirikkan phone okke pidichu angane nikkum..
Oru paavam..
Ikka innale interview il paranju 10yrs munne thanne date koduthathaanennu..any time ready ennu...At the set of Roudram..Ranji panicker too..

----------


## Antonio

> സത്യത്തിൽ ശരിക്കും എന്നതാ അവസ്ഥ. fk യിൽ 2 ശക്തമായ അഭിപ്രായമാണുള്ളത്. ഒന്ന് മികച്ച തിരക്കഥയും ഞെട്ടിപ്പിക്കുന്ന ക്ലൈമാക്സും മറ്റേത് ദുർഭലമായ തിരക്കഥയും predictble ക്ലൈമാക്സും..
> 
> Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk


Keralam motham housefull
Extra shows..
Tracked untracked..ellam full

----------


## Keelezi Achu

Gcc, ROI release is in the right time, it's gonna break all existing gcc records i hope. Adding saudi will make huge impact in numbers.
#kattawaiting.

----------


## Akhil krishnan

Tirur Anugraha

----------


## Antonio

> Tirur Anugraha


Valya theatre Alle???

----------


## Mike

padam kanditillel better go and watch yourself... then rate it...

pravasi anel wait till 21.. 





> സത്യത്തിൽ ശരിക്കും എന്നതാ അവസ്ഥ. fk യിൽ 2 ശക്തമായ അഭിപ്രായമാണുള്ളത്. ഒന്ന് മികച്ച തിരക്കഥയും ഞെട്ടിപ്പിക്കുന്ന ക്ലൈമാക്സും മറ്റേത് ദുർഭലമായ തിരക്കഥയും predictble ക്ലൈമാക്സും..
> 
> Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk

----------


## Akhil krishnan

North Paravur Kairali

----------


## ChalakudikaraN

ഇത് വരെ കളിച്ച എല്ലാ ഷോയും HOUSEFULL !!

8/8 ഇന്നത്തെ സെക്കന്റ് ഷോ

----------


## Keelezi Achu

> സത്യത്തിൽ ശരിക്കും എന്നതാ അവസ്ഥ. fk യിൽ 2 ശക്തമായ അഭിപ്രായമാണുള്ളത്. ഒന്ന് മികച്ച തിരക്കഥയും ഞെട്ടിപ്പിക്കുന്ന ക്ലൈമാക്സും മറ്റേത് ദുർഭലമായ തിരക്കഥയും predictble ക്ലൈമാക്സും..
> 
> Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk


അവസ്ഥ എന്തായാലും തിയറ്ററുകൾ പൂരപറമ്പുകൾ ആണ്..

----------


## Akhil krishnan

> Valya theatre Alle???


dont know the seating capacity

----------


## maryland

> അവസ്ഥ എന്തായാലും തിയറ്ററുകൾ പൂരപറമ്പുകൾ ആണ്..


 :Clap:  :Band:  :Clap:

----------


## Akhil krishnan

Kottayam Abhilash Housefull With Returns

----------


## Akhil krishnan

Kochi EVM Housefull

----------


## Akhil krishnan

#*AbrahaminteSanthathikal* Extra 2 Shows Added in #Sree#Kairali#Sree#Padmanabha#Devipriya#AriesPlex#Housefull

#DericAbraham Rules

----------


## Madhavanunni

> സത്യത്തിൽ ശരിക്കും എന്നതാ അവസ്ഥ. fk യിൽ 2 ശക്തമായ അഭിപ്രായമാണുള്ളത്. ഒന്ന് മികച്ച തിരക്കഥയും ഞെട്ടിപ്പിക്കുന്ന ക്ലൈമാക്സും മറ്റേത് ദുർഭലമായ തിരക്കഥയും predictble ക്ലൈമാക്സും..
> 
> Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk


*later one*

----------


## Akhil krishnan

Thalayolaparambu Nice Carnival

----------


## Akhil krishnan

Valanchery Popoular 1st Show Housefull

----------


## Akhil krishnan

Balusherry Sandhya First Show HF with returns

----------


## Akhil krishnan

Attingal Vyshakha First Show HF

----------


## maryland

:Clap:  :Band:  :Clap:

----------


## Akhil krishnan

Guruvayoor Devaki

----------


## Akhil krishnan

Karunagapally Khans

----------


## Akhil krishnan

Varkala SR First Show HF

----------


## Antonio

Thodupuzha updates mathram aanu remaining I think

----------


## maryland

> Thodupuzha updates mathram aanu remaining I think


avarokke dhyaanathilaa.. :Secret:

----------


## Akhil krishnan

Manjeri First Show HF

----------


## maryland

Thrissur pooram…. :Band:  :Drum:

----------


## Veiwer11

All Kerala Housefull Shows...

----------


## Akhil krishnan

Ernakulam Kavitha First Show HF

----------


## rajaips

In for abhraham... Aries Plex... Full packed families...

----------


## Film Freak

Anchal Archana 6.30 was full well in advance through online, 9.30 show 6.30 show thudangumbolekkum full aakum ini 10 ticketsil thazhe bakki ullu.. Itrem nerathe ticket theernna sthithikku Mikkavarum innum Special Show nadathum

----------


## maryland

> In for abhraham... Aries Plex... Full packed families...


 :Clap:  :Band:  :Clap:

----------


## Karikamuri Shanmugan

Hopefully not a first week wonder again... at least oru stong contingent says it's better than Great Father.. gonna watch next week...:)

----------


## Antonio

One imp question- Family aavashyathinu kerunnundo?? Atho only payyans?? Esp in Kottayam changanachery Alappuzha, Trivandrum...

----------


## Antonio

> Ernakulam Kavitha First Show HF


8/8 aakumalle

----------


## Akhil krishnan

Kaatakada Swaram & Layam First Show Housefull

----------


## Akhil krishnan

Trivandrum Kaliyikkavila SreeKaleeshwary First Show HF

----------


## Akhil krishnan

> 8/8 aakumalle


yes..8/8 sure

----------


## Akhil krishnan

Chalakkudy Surabhi First Show HF

----------


## Akhil krishnan

KottakalSangeeth HF. First Show

----------


## moovybuf

> Hopefully not a first week wonder again... at least oru stong contingent says it's better than Great Father.. gonna watch next week...:)


Even if it is, stardom is intact.... The opening is humungus to say the least...still toe to toe with any new gen actors in spite of several duds being released prior to this ... Reviews r not bad either...
If it doesn't sustain, well bad luck..

----------


## Kannan Mahesh

> സത്യത്തിൽ ശരിക്കും എന്നതാ അവസ്ഥ. fk യിൽ 2 ശക്തമായ അഭിപ്രായമാണുള്ളത്. ഒന്ന് മികച്ച തിരക്കഥയും ഞെട്ടിപ്പിക്കുന്ന ക്ലൈമാക്സും മറ്റേത് ദുർഭലമായ തിരക്കഥയും predictble ക്ലൈമാക്സും..
> 
> Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk


Padam nallathanu. Kandal theerchayayum ishtapedum. Pinne Malayalam cinemayile classic onnumalla ktto. Never mind ruthless opinions.

----------


## Akhil krishnan

Kothamangalam Ann First Show Housefull

----------


## Kannan Mahesh

> 


Family ennu kelkumbol santhosham. Ini ee Film avarude kaikalilanu..

----------


## Akhil krishnan

Kozhikode Regal And Surabhi Sold Out

----------


## Kannan Mahesh

> 8/8 aakumalle


Pala universalum 8/8 adikkumennu thonnunnu.

----------


## Akhil krishnan

Kadinamkulam G Tracks First Show HF

----------


## Iyyer The Great

> Even if it is, stardom is intact.... The opening is humungus to say the least...still toe to toe with any new gen actors in spite of several duds being released prior to this ... Reviews r not bad either...
> If it doesn't sustain, well bad luck..


Toe to toe with new gen actors?
This is comparable only to the opening week craze of ATBBs like premam and pulimurugan.
And not like 'any other one week wonder's as he said.
The so called one week wonders did not have a craze comparable to this.

----------


## Akhil krishnan

Ranni Upasana First Show HF

----------


## Antonio

> Extra Show Added At Changanassery Abhinaya 8.45pm


Bloody fools...bodham vannu
Jurrassic world kaanan vannavar karayumallo

----------


## Akhil krishnan

There is absolutely no stopping #AbrahaminteSanthathikal today. Crowds thronging across the state. Humongous Day 2 on cards. Numerous Special Shows being added !!

----------


## moovybuf

> Toe to toe with new gen actors?
> This is comparable only to the opening week craze of ATBBs like premam and pulimurugan.
> And not like 'any other one week wonder's as he said.
> The so called one week wonders did not have a craze comparable to this.


What I meant was in spite of a series of duds, he still manages to attract public in large numbers which is normally associated with well hyped films ...

----------


## Akhil krishnan

> Bloody fools...bodham vannu
> Jurrassic world kaanan vannavar karayumallo


sorry mistake....ath jurassic world aayrnu

----------


## Antonio

> Tomorrow Onwards Shifted To Abhinaya


Adutha weekend enkilum??

----------


## Abin thomas

> What I meant was in spite of a series of duds, he still manages to attract public in large numbers which is normally associated with well hyped films ...


Nalla marketing undel ethra padam pottiyalum mammookayude lalettantem padathinu ee janakootam ennu undavum.athil arkum doubt onnum venda.parole uncle oke pole aru ariyathe irakiyale preshnam ullu.
#Malayalathinte santhathikal daaa 😘😘😘

----------


## Akhil krishnan

Anchal Archana First Show HF

----------


## Akhil krishnan

may be..lets c

----------


## Abin thomas

> Polichu.....
> Like, 2006 classmates
> 2018 Jan- Queen
> Now it's Abraham...
> Edayil angane vallom undo ennariyilla .
> Enthalyalum ikka film Anu to Abhinaya poyittilla


Kottayath ashayil idarunnu.avide velakari enna kanikan odikuvano.cheriya padathe puchichathalla.oru alu polum kerunnilla.athu kond paranjatha.

----------


## Akhil krishnan

:Drum:  :Drum:  :Drum:

----------


## Akhil krishnan

Mananthavadi Jose HF

----------


## Antonio

> Kottayath ashayil idarunnu.avide velakari enna kanikan odikuvano.cheriya padathe puchichathalla.oru alu polum kerunnilla.athu kond paranjatha.


Poster kandaalum mathi..
Asha undarunnel oru vidham adjust cheyyamayirunnu

----------


## Akhil krishnan

Payyannur Shanthi First Show HF

----------


## kandahassan



----------


## Jamesbond007

> അനിയന്ത്രിതമായ തിരക്ക് കൊച്ചി EVMൽ പോലീസ് തിരക്ക് നിയന്ത്രിക്കാൻ പാടുപെടുന്നു


Marana maassss   :Band:   :Yeye:   :Drum:

----------


## Akhil krishnan

Wadakkanchery New Ragam First Show HF

​

----------


## Kannan Mahesh

> Even if it is, stardom is intact.... The opening is humungus to say the least...still toe to toe with any new gen actors in spite of several duds being released prior to this ... Reviews r not bad either...
> If it doesn't sustain, well bad luck..


Ssee.. Entha ee parayunne. Anganeyonnum varilla. Janam etteduthu kazhinju. Oru gimmicks ini illathe thanne ee film munpottupovum. Masterpiece poleyulla oru padam anenkil ee paranjath OK. Pakshe ith vere.. Sradicho, innu family with ladies nannayi Theatre il und. Athoru nalla soochanayalle.

----------


## Akhil krishnan

Chengannur C Cinemas

----------


## kandahassan



----------


## Antonio

8/8
Kavitha Ernakulam
Abhilash Kottayam
Anu Changanachery

Universal Pala n Priya Palakkad???
Apsara n Sree Calicut??

----------


## Akhil krishnan

CNC Vadakara All Shows Housefull

----------


## Jamesbond007

> *
> 
> അനിയന്ത്രിതമായ തിരക്ക് കൊച്ചി EVMൽ പോലീസ് തിരക്ക് നിയന്ത്രിക്കാൻ പാടുപെടുന്നു*


Neymar innathe kaliyokke vendaannu vachu Abrahaaminu keriyaaa  :Yeye:   :Yeye:

----------


## King Amal

Sheydaa ivanmar nannaya.. 😝

Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk

----------


## Akhil krishnan

Oyur NVP Housefull

----------


## Antonio

> Chengannur C Cinemas


2 screens um Abraham aano??
I think Chirry il Marykkutty..

----------


## Akhil krishnan

Kadakkal SreeDhanya First Show HF

----------


## Akhil krishnan

Pattambi Krishna Housefull

----------


## maryland

> Neymar innathe kaliyokke vendaannu vachu Abrahaaminu keriyaaa


 :Doh:  :Doh:  :Doh:

----------


## abraham

ആലപ്പുഴയിൽ ടിക്കറ്റിന് വേണ്ടി കൗണ്ടറിലേക്ക് എല്ലാവരും ഓടുന്ന ഒരു വീഡിയോ കണ്ടു fb യിൽ ഇന്റെ പൊന്നോ...

----------


## Akhil krishnan

> 2 screens um Abraham aano??
> I think Chirry il Marykkutty..


yes..marykutty in chirry

----------


## maryland

> ആലപ്പുഴയിൽ ടിക്കറ്റിന് വേണ്ടി കൗണ്ടറിലേക്ക് എല്ലാവരും ഓടുന്ന ഒരു വീഡിയോ കണ്ടു fb യിൽ ഇന്റെ പൊന്നോ...


ningade padam... :salut:  :Namichu:

----------


## Akhil krishnan

Kunnamkulam Bhavana first show HF

----------


## roshy

ഇവിടെ ചില ഓൺലൈൻ ടീമ്സിനു ഇക്ക അണ്ണൻ എന്നൊക്കെ പറഞ്ഞാൽ ഒരു തരം പുച്ഛമാണ്. കിളവന്മാർക്കു നിർത്തിക്കൂടെ എന്നൊക്കെ കമെന്റിടും.പക്ഷെ ഇക്കയുടെയോ ലാലിന്റെയോ ഒരു ഹൈപ്പ് പടത്തിനു വരുന്ന ആ ഒരു തിരക്ക് ഈ യൂത്തന്മാർക്കു   ഇപ്പോഴും ഉണ്ടാക്കാൻ പറ്റിയിട്ടില്ല. ഇക്കയെയും ലാലിനെയും മലയാളികൾക്ക് ഇനിയും വേണം. അത്രയ്ക്ക് നല്ല സിനിമകൾ ഇവർ രണ്ടു പേരും 80,90 ഇൽ  നൽകിയിട്ടുണ്ട്. അതാണ് ഈ ജന സാഗരം നമുക്ക് കാണിച്ച തരുന്നത്

----------


## Antonio

> ആലപ്പുഴയിൽ ടിക്കറ്റിന് വേണ്ടി കൗണ്ടറിലേക്ക് എല്ലാവരും ഓടുന്ന ഒരു വീഡിയോ കണ്ടു fb യിൽ ഇന്റെ പൊന്നോ...


Alappuzha Kairali onnum pattoolla makkaleee...Sree innu vechekkunnu..
Raiban or Pankaj il oru show enkilum eppozhum shairing ullathaanu

----------


## Akhil krishnan

Kottarakkara Minerva First Show HF with extra chairs

----------


## Akhil krishnan

Muvattupuzha Issacs First Show HF

----------


## Antonio

> ഇവിടെ ചില ഓൺലൈൻ ടീമ്സിനു ഇക്ക അണ്ണൻ എന്നൊക്കെ പറഞ്ഞാൽ ഒരു തരം പുച്ഛമാണ്. കിളവന്മാർക്കു നിർത്തിക്കൂടെ എന്നൊക്കെ കമെന്റിടും.പക്ഷെ ഇക്കയുടെയോ ലാലിന്റെയോ ഒരു ഹൈപ്പ് പടത്തിനു വരുന്ന ആ ഒരു തിരക്ക് ഈ യൂത്തന്മാർക്കു   ഇപ്പോഴും ഉണ്ടാക്കാൻ പറ്റിയിട്ടില്ല. ഇക്കയെയും ലാലിനെയും മലയാളികൾക്ക് ഇനിയും വേണം. അത്രയ്ക്ക് നല്ല സിനിമകൾ ഇവർ രണ്ടു പേരും 80,90 ഇൽ  നൽകിയിട്ടുണ്ട്. അതാണ് ഈ ജന സാഗരം നമുക്ക് കാണിച്ച തരുന്നത്


Avarkk pattunnidam  vare avar abhinayikkunnu...Kaanan aalukal enthayalum undakum...

----------


## Akhil krishnan

Nedumangad Saraswathy First Show HF

----------


## Kannan Mahesh

> Sheydaa ivanmar nannaya.. 😝
> 
> Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk


Nannayi varatte

----------


## Akhil krishnan

SN Theatre , Haripad

----------


## Akhil krishnan

Chembakassery Cinemas

----------


## Akhil krishnan

Perumbavoor EVM First Show

----------


## Antonio

> Nedumangad Saraswathy First Show HF


Aaa irumbu chair theatre Alle???

----------


## Akhil krishnan

Karunagapally Khans First Show HF

----------


## Akhil krishnan

Payyannur Shanthi 7.30 pm Show HF

----------


## Akhil krishnan

Palakkad Priya 1st Show Housefull

----------


## Akhil krishnan

> Aaa irumbu chair theatre Alle???


dnt knw bro

----------


## Akhil krishnan

Deepa Cinemas Viyyur HF

----------


## maryland

Inox-il iniyum oru show idenda gathikedaanallo.. :Doh: 
10:10pm show: only 8 seats left
10:30pm show: only 13 seats left... :Doh:

----------


## King Amal

😍😍

Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk

----------


## maryland

> Deepa Cinemas Viyyur HF


mmade Thrissur... :Band:  :Clap:

----------


## Antonio

Alappuzha 8/8 aano bros??

----------


## Abin thomas

Kochi multies 7.7lac day 2 with an occupancy of 99%.


Update frm fb.sheriyano????

----------


## Antonio

> Kochi multies 7.7lac day 2 with an occupancy of 99%.
> 
> 
> Update frm fb.sheriyano????


Innu 100 vannalum athishayam illa
Show add cheyyan chance undo??

----------


## Akhil krishnan

> 8/8
> Kavitha Ernakulam
> Abhilash Kottayam
> Anu Changanachery
> 
> Universal Pala n Priya Palakkad???
> Apsara n Sree Calicut??



palakkad priya housefull aayrnu..

----------


## King Amal

Sathyam.. 😂😂😂😂😂😂

Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk

----------


## maryland

> Innu 100 vannalum athishayam illa
> Show add cheyyan chance undo??


morning shows enthaayaalum 100% varaan chance illa... :Stop:

----------


## maryland

Thrissur Ganam: 9:30 pm SHow: SOLD OUT  :Band:  :Clap:

----------


## GABBAR

> One imp question- Family aavashyathinu kerunnundo?? Atho only payyans?? Esp in Kottayam changanachery Alappuzha, Trivandrum...


nallapole kayarunnund njan kanda oru videoil ticket kittathe tirich pokunnath motham families aayirunnu.

----------


## Akhil krishnan



----------


## King Amal

Tvm kairali second show(9.30pm) already sold out by 7pm!!!

----------


## Antonio

> nallapole kayarunnund njan kanda oru videoil ticket kittathe tirich pokunnath motham families aayirunnu.


Athu mathi...

----------


## Akhil krishnan

Pathanamtittha Trinity Housefull

----------


## Janapriyan

> 😍😍
> 
> Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk


 :Band:  :Band:

----------


## Antonio

Marykkutty Multi kurach dull aano??
Innale 74 aarunnallo ..
Athenthaanavo

----------


## maryland

> Tvm kairali second show(9.30pm) already sold out by 7pm!!!


 :Yahoo:  :Yahoo:

----------


## Antonio

> Pathanamtittha Trinity Housefull


Ithum all full  aanennanu thonnunnath

----------


## Akhil krishnan

അബ്രഹാമിന്റെ സന്തതികൾ ഇന്നത്തെ എല്ലാ ഷോയും houseful....
നിലക്കാത്ത ജന സാഗരം കാരണം ചിരി യിൽ Extra Show

----------


## Abin thomas

> Marykkutty Multi kurach dull aano??
> Innale 74 aarunnallo ..
> Athenthaanavo


Oru ranjith sankar filminu usually kitarulla cltn kiti marykutty hit avum.njn kandatha athum nalla cinemaya.ishtayi.

----------


## Akhil krishnan

> Ithum all full  aanennanu thonnunnath


housefull aanu.. and chengannur chiri yilum abraham thanne..

----------


## Antonio

> അബ്രഹാമിന്റെ സന്തതികൾ ഇന്നത്തെ എല്ലാ ഷോയും houseful....
> നിലക്കാത്ത ജന സാഗരം കാരണം ചിരി യിൽ Extra Show


 @Don David bhai- Chengannur total 5 shows today ..
Alle @Akhil krishnan bhai?

----------


## Antonio

> Oru ranjith sankar filminu usually kitarulla cltn kiti marykutty hit avum.njn kandatha athum nalla cinemaya.ishtayi.


Njan first day thanne kandu..
Multi kurachoode pokarulla teams aanu

----------


## Akhil krishnan

> @Don David bhai- Chengannur total 5 shows today ..
> Alle @Akhil krishnan bhai?


6um aavam..second show kyum extra screen add cheyyan chance und..

----------


## Antonio

Pandalam enthaa Avastha??

----------


## maryland

> all the best..!
> oru 200Cr film ikkakku...


this was my prediction last year...
ethra vare pokumennu nokkaam? :Read:

----------


## maryland

Thrissur Inox
10:10pm Show: 8 seats left
10:30pm Show: 5 seats left
2-um SURE HF  :Band: 

extra veendum show add cheyyumo ennu nokkaam… :Raman:

----------


## Antonio

> this was my prediction last year...
> ethra vare pokumennu nokkaam?


Mmmmm...Chumma irunnoode
ithokke pokkippidichondu aarelum varum

----------


## Antonio

> Thrissur Inox
> 10:10pm Show: 8 seats left
> 10:30pm Show: 5 seats left
> 2-um SURE HF 
> 
> extra veendum show add cheyyumo ennu nokkaam…


Vilichu parayu...
Venamenkil alpam verattalum aayikkotte

----------


## renjuus

> Mmmmm...Chumma irunnoode
> ithokke pokkippidichondu aarelum varum


athokke pokkipidichu varaan ippo evde @Tigerbasskool maathrame ulluu..pakshe ithu ikkaa movie aayathu kondu angerum varillaa...so no issues... :Laughing:

----------


## King Amal

Today No second show tickets for ABRAHAMINTE SANTHATHIKAL in Trivandrum..  😊😊😊

Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk

----------


## Antonio

> athokke pokkipidichu varaan ippo evde @Tigerbasskool maathrame ulluu..pakshe ithu ikkaa movie aayathu kondu angerum varillaa...so no issues...


Chettoooiiiii... sorry , vittekk ...

----------


## Antonio

> Today No second show tickets for ABRAHAMINTE SANTHATHIKAL in Trivandrum..  😊😊😊
> 
> Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk


Those who wants to see today, pls come tomorrow noonshow n mattinee

----------


## Sajil K R

Kottayam first show

Sent from my Lenovo A6020a40 using Tapatalk

----------


## renjuus

> Chettoooiiiii... sorry , vittekk ...


ithokke oru rasamallee bro... :Biggrin:

----------


## King Amal

For noon show, come morning itself..!  😬😬



> Those who wants to see today, pls come tomorrow noonshow n mattinee

----------


## maryland

> ithokke oru rasamallee bro...


 :cheers:  :cheers:

----------


## renjuus

> 


evde undalleee….. :Engane:

----------


## kandahassan

> evde undalleee…..


 :cheers:   :cheers:

----------


## Antonio

> evde undalleee…..


Oh my god...
Trichur il ninnum choodan updates pinne aaraa tharunneee

----------


## maryland

> 


CHEY!
id maari... :Doh:

----------


## Antonio

> ithokke oru rasamallee bro...


Athum shariyaaa

----------


## maryland

> Athum shariyaaa


ningal ethenkilum onnu urappikku.. :Helohelo:

----------


## Antonio

> Kottayam first show
> 
> Sent from my Lenovo A6020a40 using Tapatalk


Abhilash Kottayam Hijack cheyyappettaaaa???

----------


## g k

Tvm carnival Greenfield 10:30 show added
Total 6 shows

Sent from my Lenovo K8 Note using Tapatalk

----------


## Antonio

> ningal ethenkilum onnu urappikku..


Urappichiu...
Ningal Puli alla, oru Simhammmmm

----------


## Devarajan Master

> Sir..Padam kando


Njhan ippol naattil illa Antonio. GCC yil 21st nu iranghum. Shall try to see on the first day. 
Ninghal MD kazhinju work cheythu thudanghiyo?

----------


## Keelezi Achu

ഇന്നത്തെ extra shows ആരെങ്കിലും ട്രാക്ക് ചെയ്യുന്നുണ്ടോ..
ഇന്നും ഉണ്ടാകും close to 50.

----------


## sudeepdayal

> 


Kandu monu entha oru visamam??


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Devarajan Master

> Seriously Master.. Ikka kondu vanna Anwar, Ashiq Amalinappuram vere lokam illennu vicharichirikkunna New Gen teamsinu nice aaya Marupadi 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


What a contradiction, isn't it?

----------


## sha



----------


## Antonio

> Njhan ippol naattil illa Antonio. GCC yil 21st nu iranghum. Shall try to see on the first day. 
> Ninghal MD kazhinju work cheythu thudanghiyo?


Cheruthayi...
But full swing after results.. ippo free..
Most probably it will come tomorrow.. then by July thudangan chance und..
Pinne FK onnum ithram active aavan pattiyekkilla...

----------


## Antonio

> Njhan ippol naattil illa Antonio. GCC yil 21st nu iranghum. Shall try to see on the first day. 
> Ninghal MD kazhinju work cheythu thudanghiyo?


Okk..Kandittu oru review porattee

----------


## The wrong one

ഇവിടെ ഇങ്ങു കേരളത്തിൽ ഒരു നടന്റെ മാസ്സ് സ്റ്റൈലിഷ് മൂവി നിറഞ്ഞ സദസ്സിൽ പ്രദർശനം തുടരുമ്പോൾ.. ചൈനയിൽ ഷാങ്ങ്ഹായ് ഫിലിം ഫെസ്റ്റിൽ അതേ നടന്റെ ക്ലാസ് സിനിമ കയ്യടി നേടുന്നു...

One Name MAMMOOTTY....!

Sent from my SM-T231 using Tapatalk

----------


## kandahassan

> Kandu monu entha oru visamam??
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


no vishamam . santhosham only  :Band:   :Band:

----------


## Antonio

> ഇവിടെ ഇങ്ങു കേരളത്തിൽ ഒരു നടന്റെ മാസ്സ് സ്റ്റൈലിഷ് മൂവി നിറഞ്ഞ സദസ്സിൽ പ്രദർശനം തുടരുമ്പോൾ.. ചൈനയിൽ ഷാങ്ങ്ഹായ് ഫിലിം ഫെസ്റ്റിൽ അതേ നടന്റെ ക്ലാസ് സിനിമ കയ്യടി നേടുന്നു...
> 
> One Name MAMMOOTTY....!
> 
> Sent from my SM-T231 using Tapatalk


Massclass mammookka...

----------


## sudeepdayal

Yes Master.. this is just a beginning.. Ikka Malayala cinemak thanna contributions okke marannu angere puchicha ellarkkum ithilum valuth Malayalam cinema kanda biggest movie kondu moopperu reply tharum..


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## The wrong one

മാമാങ്കം ഹെറ്റേഴ്സിന്റെ നെഞ്ചിലെ അവസാന ആണി ആയിരിക്കും...!


> Yes Master.. this is just a beginning.. Ikka Malayala cinemak thanna contributions okke marannu angere puchicha ellarkkum ithilum valuth Malayalam cinema kanda biggest movie kondu moopperu reply tharum..
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Sent from my SM-T231 using Tapatalk

----------


## Mike

innna pidicho family undo ennu doubt ullavarkku

https://www.facebook.com/Fansclubmam...2955411361220/

----------


## Antonio

> innna pidicho family undo ennu doubt ullavarkku
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/Fansclubmam...2955411361220/


Enikku thanne... thanks... Changanachery il... kidu kidu

----------


## rajaips

Interval.... First half kollam... Interval ivide paranjathu kettapo heavy aayirikum nu thonni... Pakshe kollam... Kka oru rekshayillla... Heavy.. Enta ee review kandenkilum enta kka ithe pole movies allel roles cheyanam... Families ishtapedum.... No dull moment first half... Songs maathram.. shaji Annan kidilam aayi eduthittundu..

----------


## Mike

craze for Ticket in Tirur Augraha

https://www.facebook.com/20985352171...7788115204949/

----------


## Akhil krishnan

Parappangadi Pallavi First Show




Sent from my ZUK Z1 using Tapatalk

----------


## rajaips

> innna pidicho family undo ennu doubt ullavarkku
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/Fansclubmam...2955411361220/


Families nte ayyaru Kali aaannu.... Tvm Mot I'll innathe Ella shows full Muslim families Thane... Vintage kka time

----------


## Akhil krishnan

Thalassery Liberty 8.30pm Show




Sent from my ZUK Z1 using Tapatalk

----------


## Mike

oru poster polum illa ennu paranja Trivandrum ........

Abrahaminte SanthathikalTvm പദ്മനാഭ ഫുൾ
Tvmകൈരളി ഫുൾ
Tvm sree ഫുൾ
Tvm ഏരീസ് ഫുൾ
Tvm ദേവിപ്രിയ ഫുൾ
മാൾ of tvc ഫുൾ
ഗ്രീൻ ഫീൽഡ് കാര്യവട്ടം ഫുൾ
സ്വരം ലയം കാട്ടാക്കട ഫുൾ
നെടുമങ്ങാട് സരസ്വതി ഫുൾ
കളിയിക്കവിള smb ഫുൾ
ആറ്റിങ്ങൽ വൈശാഖ് ഫുൾ
വർക്കല s r ഫുൾ
പോത്തൻകോട് mt ഫുൾ
കഠിനംകുളം ജി ട്രാക്ക്*സ് ഫുൾ


ടിക്കറ്റ് കിട്ടാനില്ല മക്കളെ
ഡെറിക്

----------


## kandahassan

> Families nte ayyaru Kali aaannu.... *Tvm Mot I'll innathe Ella shows full Muslim families Thane*... Vintage kka time


muslim family maathram alla ella jaathiyil ulla familesum und .

----------


## Akhil krishnan

Palakkad Priya First Show Housefull..

Continuous 7 Housefull Shows..



Sent from my ZUK Z1 using Tapatalk

----------


## Abin thomas

> Families nte ayyaru Kali aaannu.... Tvm Mot I'll innathe Ella shows full Muslim families Thane... Vintage kka time


Kottayath nalla ladies que und.fdfs thanne othiri families ktym undarunnu.pinne ikka padathinu ithrem penkochungal adhyayit kanua.sadhara dq padathina ingane penpiller vararullath.dq nte appane kanam ennu vicharichu kanum.dq abrahamainte santhathi anallo  :Laughing:

----------


## Mike

Apsara il 3rd show ittalum Full adikkum...

Heavy returns

https://www.facebook.com/10000946854...5203459471919/

----------


## Akhil krishnan

Carnival Cinemas Thalayolaparambu




Sent from my ZUK Z1 using Tapatalk

----------


## Antonio

> oru poster polum illa ennu paranja Trivandrum ........
> 
> Abrahaminte SanthathikalTvm പദ്മനാഭ ഫുൾ
> Tvmകൈരളി ഫുൾ
> Tvm sree ഫുൾ
> Tvm ഏരീസ് ഫുൾ
> Tvm ദേവിപ്രിയ ഫുൾ
> മാൾ of tvc ഫുൾ
> ഗ്രീൻ ഫീൽഡ് കാര്യവട്ടം ഫുൾ
> ...


Ikka avide Oru fort panithu ennu innale thanne sammathichathaanu...

----------


## Akhil krishnan

Pazhayannur Shadow Cinemas First Show Housefull




Sent from my ZUK Z1 using Tapatalk

----------


## Devarajan Master

> Perfect post master  ee 2 kollam kond ethand 10 olam newcomersne ikka kond varunu...entire career eduthal 5 polum kanila mattu superstars ..e manushyan nilanilkendath malayalacinemade avashyamanu enkile puthya technicians ivde veru..ippol ikkaye puchikan poki adikapedunavare oke kond vannath aranenu chinthichal matram mathy ee manushyante mahathwam manasilakan...malayalacinemade innathe valarchayil major share innu puchikapeduna ee manushyan nedi thannathanu...swantham mahathwam parayikan alkare elpikathath kond idheham ennum vimarshikapedum ella veezhchakalil ninnum ith pole uyarthezhunetu verukayum chyum


Veezhchakal polum addehathinte parajayamallallo. Pareekshananghal karanam undakunna thirichadikal maathram. 2010 il janasammathiyudeyum, prathibhayudeyum ettavum ounnathyathil nilkkunna kalathu swantham comfort zone il ninnu kalichirunnuvenkil , addehathinu ee parayunna thirichadikal onnum undakumayirunnilla. But he choose a different path. Athu karanam break kittiya ethrayo yuva samvidhayakarundayi....ethrayo nirmmathakkal sampathikamayi surakshitharayi. Ethrayo techniciansum sadharanaklkaraya cinema pravarthakarum rakshappettittundakum. 
Kooduthal nalla kaalam varan pokunnu. Ambukal odunghatha aavanazhiyanu addehathinte abhinaya prathibha. Athineyonnum alakkano mark idano oru paradise karanum arhathayilla.

----------


## Antonio

Oru doubt..
Angamaly carnival poottiyoo???

----------


## kandahassan

> Kottayath nalla ladies que und.fdfs thanne othiri families ktym undarunnu.pinne ikka padathinu ithrem penkochungal adhyayit kanua.sadhara dq padathina ingane penpiller vararullath.dq nte appane kanam ennu vicharichu kanum.dq abrahamainte santhathi anallo


onnu ponam he . ee dulquar okke enna vannathu ???? angerude padathinu kazhinja 30 varshamaayi sthreeprekshakar varunnathu ningal kanditille  :Doh:

----------


## Mike

Parappanangadi Pallavi First Show HF

----------


## g k

> oru poster polum illa ennu paranja Trivandrum ........
> 
> Abrahaminte SanthathikalTvm പദ്മനാഭ ഫുൾ
> Tvmകൈരളി ഫുൾ
> Tvm sree ഫുൾ
> Tvm ഏരീസ് ഫുൾ
> Tvm ദേവിപ്രിയ ഫുൾ
> മാൾ of tvc ഫുൾ
> ഗ്രീൻ ഫീൽഡ് കാര്യവട്ടം ഫുൾ
> ...


😲😲😲😲

Sent from my Lenovo K8 Note using Tapatalk

----------


## Mike

പത്തനംതിട്ടയുടെ മണ്ണിൽ ഇന്ന് മുതൽ 3 സ്*ക്രീനിൽ എബ്രഹാം
3 സ്*ക്രീനിലും ഫസ്റ്റ് ഷോ HF 
ഐശ്വര്യാ ട്രിനിറ്റി 1 ട്രിനിറ്റി 2

----------


## Antonio

> onnu ponam he . ee dulquar okke enna vannathu ???? angerude padathinu kazhinja 30 varshamaayi sthreeprekshakar varunnathu ningal kanditille


Ayyayyooo
Positive only positive only...
 @Abin thomas vere onnum udheshittilla

----------


## Akhil krishnan

#AbrahaminteSanthathikal ഒരു സിനിമ മാത്രമല്ല . 2011 മുതൽ സിനിമ കാണാൻ തുടങ്ങിയ ചില മൂക്കള പിള്ളേർക്കുള്ള മറുപടി കൂടിയാണിത് . കൂട്ടത്തിൽ mammukka ഇരിക്കുന്ന താര സിംഹാസനത്തിനു ഒരു കോട്ടവും വന്നിട്ടില്ല എന്ന് ചിലർക്കുള്ള താക്കീതും... 

Sent from my ZUK Z1 using Tapatalk

----------


## Antonio

> #AbrahaminteSanthathikal ഒരു സിനിമ മാത്രമല്ല . 2011 മുതൽ സിനിമ കാണാൻ തുടങ്ങിയ ചില മൂക്കള പിള്ളേർക്കുള്ള മറുപടി കൂടിയാണിത് . കൂട്ടത്തിൽ mammukka ഇരിക്കുന്ന താര സിംഹാസനത്തിനു ഒരു കോട്ടവും വന്നിട്ടില്ല എന്ന് ചിലർക്കുള്ള താക്കീതും... 
> 
> Sent from my ZUK Z1 using Tapatalk


Aaa 2011 muthal Ullavar enna prayogam polichu...Kure new gen items...

----------


## Antonio

> പത്തനംതിട്ടയുടെ മണ്ണിൽ ഇന്ന് മുതൽ 3 സ്*ക്രീനിൽ എബ്രഹാം
> 3 സ്*ക്രീനിലും ഫസ്റ്റ് ഷോ HF 
> ഐശ്വര്യാ ട്രിനിറ്റി 1 ട്രിനിറ്റി 2


Total shows @Don David bhai yodu parayamo

----------


## Mike

Edappal Saradha 09.30 Pm HF 

Unstoppable  :Band:

----------


## Akhil krishnan

TVM Kairali 2nd Show Housefull




Sent from my ZUK Z1 using Tapatalk

----------


## saamy

@kandahassan  santhoshamayille

----------


## Antonio

Mahamaari pole Mahanatanam....

----------


## Akhil krishnan

> Aaa 2011 muthal Ullavar enna prayogam polichu...Kure new gen items...


👍👍👍

Sent from my ZUK Z1 using Tapatalk

----------


## The wrong one

Evade poi nammude show count @Don David oru vazhikkayo

Sent from my SM-T231 using Tapatalk

----------


## Akhil krishnan

Megastar Thandavam 😍😍😍

Sent from my ZUK Z1 using Tapatalk

----------


## Antonio

Tvm city ethokke 8/8 or all full adichennu parayamo???? Kairali n Padmanabha both?? single screen vere illalo..?

----------


## Antonio

> Megastar Thandavam 😍😍😍
> 
> Sent from my ZUK Z1 using Tapatalk


Housefull..
14/20 first day
16/21 second day..
Tomo ethra show?

----------


## ikka

> Megastar Thandavam 😍😍😍
> 
> Sent from my ZUK Z1 using Tapatalk


Heavy ...Double heavy!!!

----------


## sethuramaiyer

> Megastar Thandavam 😍😍😍
> 
> Sent from my ZUK Z1 using Tapatalk


Cinepolis open aayille? Anyways, super start for 1st 2 days. Next 4 days critical aanu. Let's see how it goes..

----------


## Mike

Apsara 

Kavitha 

evde okke anyaya occupancy... HF .. athum ithrayum multies indayittum..

----------


## ACHOOTTY

> Oru doubt..
> Angamaly carnival poottiyoo???


avide okke ella shoyum HF aanu.

innale 6 show kalichu.

innu ini  9.45 show aanu baaki............athu ippole full aanu.

----------


## kandahassan

> @kandahassan  santhoshamayille


fdfs kandu .. santhoshamaayi  :Yes3:

----------


## Akhil krishnan

Kola Mass Sunday...



Sent from my ZUK Z1 using Tapatalk

----------


## The wrong one

Evening shows 100% 30 HF SHOWS..!!!


> Megastar Thandavam 😍😍😍
> 
> Sent from my ZUK Z1 using Tapatalk


Sent from my SM-T231 using Tapatalk

----------


## Abin thomas

> onnu ponam he . ee dulquar okke enna vannathu ???? angerude padathinu kazhinja 30 varshamaayi sthreeprekshakar varunnathu ningal kanditille


Sthreeprekshkar ennalla paranje.teenage girls as per current trend.mariya kalathe base cheythanu paranje.

----------


## Mike

Cinepolis 28 nu ennu rumor undu..  not sure ..

yes.. coming 4 days very crucial..... 70% + occupancy poyal mati arrnnu  :Pray: 




> Cinepolis open aayille? Anyways, super start for 1st 2 days. Next 4 days critical aanu. Let's see how it goes..

----------


## Antonio

Kochi Multies Tomo 20 shows as of now... Edappally neraye shows undallo..so PVR ini koodillayikkum..

----------


## Abin thomas

> Ayyayyooo
> Positive only positive only...
>  @Abin thomas vere onnum udheshittilla


Njn vere udheshich thanneya paranje.teenage girls kooduthal kandirunnu fdfs nu.sthree prekshakarude kanakalla paranje.kalam mari,trend mari.,based on current trend.enik athoru positive ayi thonni.

----------


## Janapriyan

> Kola Mass Sunday...
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my ZUK Z1 using Tapatalk


:,clap3: :Clap3:

----------


## Antonio

> Cinepolis 28 nu ennu rumor undu..  not sure ..
> 
> yes.. coming 4 days very crucial..... 70% + occupancy poyal mati arrnnu


Kavitha kku adiyakum Cinepolis..
Anyway neraye screens und..
Nalla rate um ullathaanu

----------


## kandahassan



----------


## kandahassan

ithinte producer jobby ye koode koottiyal mammotti polikkum . joby aalu kollam like antony .

----------


## Antonio

> Njn vere udheshich thanneya paranje.teenage girls kooduthal kandirunnu fdfs nu.sthree prekshakarude kanakalla paranje.kalam mari,trend mari.,based on current trend.enik athoru positive ayi thonni.


Ok ok...
Agreed...Any chance to add Asha atleast tomo evening onwrds

----------


## Manikuttan777

Veendum kandu abraham..oberon mall cinemax 3.30pm show..hf aarunu..randaamathu kandapol kuduthal ishtapetu

----------


## Niyas Naz

*
KATTAKADA SS SOLD OUT*

----------


## Mike

Day 2  :Band:   :Band:

----------


## Antonio

> ithinte producer jobby ye koode koottiyal mammotti polikkum . joby aalu kollam like antony .


Joby de adutha oru Padam Annu newspaper ad il kandu... Udaiyipp urumees entho..
Aarakum....
Joby n Robert (jins) Kottayam side Ikkayude teams aanu...

----------


## Film Freak

> 


Second Show first show thudangiyappolekkum full aay

----------


## Mike

oru 4 days holiday missing here. athum koode indarnnel  :Band:   :Band:

----------


## Antonio

> Veendum kandu abraham..oberon mall cinemax 3.30pm show..hf aarunu..randaamathu kandapol kuduthal ishtapetu


Appol ningal aanalle bakki ullavare kaanan sammathikkathaa aal... 
he he....

----------


## Niyas Naz

*
ATTINGAL VAISHAKA*

----------


## The wrong one

AriesPlex inn track cheythille

Sent from my SM-T231 using Tapatalk

----------


## Niyas Naz

*
POTHENCODE*

----------


## Niyas Naz

*
ALUVA CASINO*

----------


## Mike

Kannur Savitha

----------


## Mike



----------


## ALEXI

> 


Ithu kurachu neettamayirunnille...print pettennu thanne irangum

----------


## Akhil krishnan

Sent from my ZUK Z1 using Tapatalk

----------


## nzb

> Sent from my ZUK Z1 using Tapatalk


അബുദാബിയിൽ സ്പെഷ്യൽ ഷോ ഉണ്ടോ

----------


## Mike

last vanna padangalude print ellam vannathu ROI Release ayappozhanu... GCC nthayalum alla.......

GCC nu pirate copy erakan kurachu paadu pedum... Most pirate copies are coming out from india itself...




> Ithu kurachu neettamayirunnille...print pettennu thanne irangum

----------


## nzb

ഞങ്ങൾ കാത്തിരിക്കുന്നു

----------


## Mike

ithokke kanumpo Romanjam at its peak

----------


## jayan143

> Ithu kurachu neettamayirunnille...print pettennu thanne irangum


GCCil erangunathinu munpe print Varunund. Uncle angane ayirunu. So GCC is not the main source. May be outside Kerala.

----------


## Akhil krishnan

> Ithu kurachu neettamayirunnille...print pettennu thanne irangum


outside kerala specially TN il ninnum aanu print varar ullath..

Sent from my ZUK Z1 using Tapatalk

----------


## Veiwer11

> outside kerala specially TN il ninnum aanu print varar ullath..
> 
> Sent from my ZUK Z1 using Tapatalk


ROI overseas oppam irakkikayaan nallath
better 28th orumich irakkunnathaan

----------


## kandahassan

> Second Show first show thudangiyappolekkum full aay


anchal , punaloor , kottarakkara , kadakkal , oyoor , nallila okke pwolichadukkuka aanallo  :Ho:

----------


## Abin thomas

> Ok ok...
> Agreed...Any chance to add Asha atleast tomo evening onwrds


Nale asha add cheyenda karyamilla.for working days.working daysil Abhilash is enough to accommodate the crowd.next weekend vere valiya releases illatha kond apol venel add cheyam.

----------


## Rajamaanikyam

> onnu ponam he . ee dulquar okke enna vannathu ???? angerude padathinu kazhinja 30 varshamaayi sthreeprekshakar varunnathu ningal kanditille


Alla pinne...

----------


## Akhil krishnan

> ROI overseas oppam irakkikayaan nallath
> better 28th orumich irakkunnathaan


hmm..28th aanu better date..but 2 idathum orumichu irangunath kond gcc il collection ne affect cheyilla..print irangumbolekum padam nalla initial eduthitundavm..

Sent from my ZUK Z1 using Tapatalk

----------


## Akhil krishnan

Pala Universal Housefull



Sent from my ZUK Z1 using Tapatalk

----------


## shivankuty

@arjunan
THODUPUZHA ASHIRVAD 16/6
4 SHOWS
1395/1532
COLLECTION.  231130
OCCPNCY 91.05%
THODUPUZHA TOTAL (INCLUDING SILVER)
409130

Sent from my P7072G using Tapatalk

----------


## Akhil krishnan

Mannanthavady Jose




Sent from my ZUK Z1 using Tapatalk

----------


## Akhil krishnan

Changanassery Anu HF With Heavy Returns



Sent from my ZUK Z1 using Tapatalk

----------


## Akhil krishnan

TVM Kairali nd Sree HF




Sent from my ZUK Z1 using Tapatalk

----------


## Akhil krishnan

Thaliparambu Aleenkil




Sent from my ZUK Z1 using Tapatalk

----------


## Kannan Mahesh

> Pala Universal Housefull
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my ZUK Z1 using Tapatalk


8/8 alle avide

----------


## Tigerbasskool

> Sherikum ikkade kotta etha nn manasilavunnilallo


not at all surprising for me because once u become a king u will always remain a king   :Urgreat:

----------


## Akhil krishnan

Kottayam Abhilash 2nd Show Housefull With Heavy Returns




Sent from my ZUK Z1 using Tapatalk

----------


## wayanadan

> Any star  can do films with mega directors like Vyshakh, Anwar Rasheed, Haneef or Shaji Padoor.
> But there is one and only one Mammootty to do films with debutant directors like Vyshakh, Anwar Rasheed, Haneef or Shaji Padoor.


സത്യം .........

----------


## Akhil krishnan

> 8/8 alle avide


not sure....

Sent from my ZUK Z1 using Tapatalk

----------


## wayanadan

പൊളിച്ചടുക്കൽ

----------


## Akhil krishnan

Perumbavoor EVM Housefull




Sent from my ZUK Z1 using Tapatalk

----------


## Akhil krishnan

Pala Universal




Sent from my ZUK Z1 using Tapatalk

----------


## wayanadan

മൾട്ടി  കളക്ഷൻ വന്നോ

----------


## Akhil krishnan

Thrissur Ganam 1st Show



Sent from my ZUK Z1 using Tapatalk

----------


## wayanadan

പുതുമുഖ സംവിധായകർക്കൊപ്പം ചരിത്രം രചിക്കുന്ന മമ്മുക്ക

----------


## Tigerbasskool

> Perfect post master  ee 2 kollam kond ethand 10 olam newcomersne ikka kond varunu...entire career eduthal 5 polum kanila mattu superstars ..e manushyan nilanilkendath malayalacinemade avashyamanu enkile puthya technicians ivde veru..ippol ikkaye puchikan poki adikapedunavare oke kond vannath aranenu chinthichal matram mathy ee manushyante mahathwam manasilakan...malayalacinemade innathe valarchayil major share innu puchikapeduna ee manushyan nedi thannathanu...swantham mahathwam parayikan alkare elpikathath kond idheham ennum vimarshikapedum ella veezhchakalil ninnum ith pole uyarthezhunetu verukayum chyum


Its a Naked Truth  :salut:

----------


## Akhil krishnan

> മൾട്ടി  കളക്ഷൻ വന്നോ


vannu...

Sent from my ZUK Z1 using Tapatalk

----------


## nzb

പൊളിച്ചടുക്കൽ

----------


## maryland

Thrissur Inox
10:10pm Show & 10:30pm Show (additional) SOLD OUT  :Band:  :Clap:

----------


## nzb

എവിടെ പോയി നമ്മുടെ പഴയ മെംബേർസ് എല്ലാം, 
ആഹ്ലാദിപ്പിൻ

----------


## aneesh mohanan

:Band:   :Band:

----------


## Akhil krishnan

#AbrahaminteSanthathikal Day 1 Cochin City Updates
Multiplexes - ₹7.46L (98.41%)
Kavitha - ₹4.18L (94%)
Vineetha - ₹2.27L (96%)
Central - ₹1.56L (99.4%)
Majestic - ₹1.10L (98.3%)
Total - ₹16.57L (96.62%) 42 Shows

----------


## Akhil krishnan

Unni Mukundan At Pattambi Krishna

----------


## maryland

> #AbrahaminteSanthathikal Day 1 Cochin City Updates
> Multiplexes - ₹7.46L (98.41%)
> Kavitha - ₹4.18L (94%)
> Vineetha - ₹2.27L (96%)
> Central - ₹1.56L (99.4%)
> Majestic - ₹1.10L (98.3%)
> Total - ₹16.57L (96.62%) 42 Shows


Day 2 will be higher than day 1 … :1st:

----------


## Tigerbasskool

> immathiri initial edukkan dhaaa ee manushyan ingane athyavasyam interesting ayitulla Plot -  il vanna mathi... athnu Budget vishayam alla...
> 
> hype nu venel oru Poster um irakkam... thats it.....Heavy  Initial on cards 
> 
> Mamookkaa


pinne allaaaa

oru debuntant ne vechu eejathii opening kittunethu engil aa padathillee nayakante peru mammootty ennu ayirikenam ...alreadu thelyichethaaa pala thavana many years ago...he is ready to experiment athaanu ingerudee oru pratheykethaaa

----------


## Akhil krishnan



----------


## Akhil krishnan

Muvaatupuzha Issac Maria

----------


## Akhil krishnan

Housefull With Returns At SN Theatre , Haripad

----------


## Loud speaker

വനവാസം കല്പ്പിച്ചു എന്നെ ഏതു മലയിലേക്കു അയച്ചാലും, എനിക്ക് കാണേണ്ടവർ കുന്നു കയറി എന്റെ നടയിൽ വരും, ഇല്ലെങ്കിൽ ഞാൻ വരുത്തും. . 

Derick swag at m-town

----------


## shivankuty

GMAX 17/6
3 SHOWS 2HF
442/510
COLLECTION 66300
OCCPNCY 86.6%
TOTAL COLLECTION 142350

Sent from my P7072G using Tapatalk

----------


## Akhil krishnan

Pattanamtitta Aishwarya Second Show

----------


## LOLan

> dq ennum kelkunnundayirunnu


 :Taunt:   :Taunt:

----------


## Akhil krishnan

Thrissur Kairali Second Show

----------


## Tigerbasskool

> Any star  can do films with mega directors like Vyshakh, Anwar Rasheed, Haneef or Shaji Padoor.
> But there is one and only one Mammootty to do films with debutant directors like Vyshakh, Anwar Rasheed, Haneef or Shaji Padoor.


 :Shocked:  master ...onnu onnara punch dialogue aayi poyellooo  :Urgreat:

----------


## Akhil krishnan

North Paravur Kairali Second Show HF

----------


## Akhil krishnan

ചെങ്ങന്നൂർ സി സിനിമാസ് ചിപ്പി 4 k 9:15 pm show Sold out... ചിരിയിൽ വീണ്ടും എക്സ്ട്രാ ഷോ 9:30 ന്. Booking Started

----------


## maryland

> Thrissur Kairali Second Show


mmade Thrissur... :Band:

----------


## Louise Pothen

Mavelikara Prathibha  :Band:  :Band: 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6000 using Tapatalk

----------


## Akhil krishnan

Palakkad Priya 2nd Show Housefull

8/8 Shows Housefull

----------


## Mike

*Kadakkal SreeDhanya Second Show Housefull with Heavy Returns
Extra Show added at 11.55pm
*

----------


## Akhil krishnan

Wadakkancherry New Ragam Second Show HF

----------


## wayanadan

> Thrissur Inox
> 10:10pm Show & 10:30pm Show (additional) SOLD OUT


മ്മടെ തു'ശൂർ

----------


## Antonio

Chengannur 6 shows today 
Alappuzha 5shows 
Anchal 5shows
Kannur 6 shows
Punalur 5 shows
   @Don David bro

----------


## Akhil krishnan

Kadakkal SreeDhanya Second Show Housefull with Heavy Returns


Extra Show added at 11.55pm

----------


## maryland

> മ്മടെ തു'ശൂർ


 :Cheers1:  :Clap:  :Clap:

----------


## Akhil krishnan

Cherthala Kairali Second Show HF

----------


## Film Freak

Anchal Archana SPECIAL SHOW ittittundu at 11.55 pm  :Band:   :Band:

----------


## Akhil krishnan

Kodungallur Sree Kaleeshwary 11.15 pm show sold out

----------


## Film Freak

> anchal , punaloor , kottarakkara , kadakkal , oyoor , nallila okke pwolichadukkuka aanallo


Pinnalla..  :Drum:   :Drum:

----------


## Akhil krishnan

Surabhi Cinemas Kozhikode 10.30 PM Show Sold Out

----------


## Mike

Ernakulam Kavitha Second Show HF

----------


## Akhil krishnan

Kollam Carnival RP Mall 10.30 pm show sold out

----------


## Antonio

> Ernakulam Kavitha Second Show HF


Ee bros Kavitha il nippu thanne aanalloo

----------


## Akhil krishnan

Kottarakkara Minerva Second Show HF

----------


## Antonio

> Ernakulam Kavitha Second Show HF


8/8... 9000 people around...

----------


## Mike



----------


## Mike

Cherthala Kairali Second Show HF

----------


## A_One

2005 Rajamanikyam irangiyapoya ingane oru avesham kandathu.. ende orma shari anenkil athum oru cheriya perunnal release ayirunnu..really happy to see this crowd...

----------


## Keelezi Achu

നാളത്തെ multies ബുക്കിംഗ് എങ്ങനെ?

----------


## Mike

Thrissur Ganam 1st show

----------


## Mike

മാനന്തവാടി Jose തീയേറ്ററിൽ ചരിത്രം കുറിച്ച് "അബ്രഹാമിന്റെ സന്തതികൾ" 2 ദിവവും House Full പെരുമഴ .8 House Full shows Completed .

----------


## nzb

> 2005 Rajamanikyam irangiyapoya ingane oru avesham kandathu.. ende orma shari anenkil athum oru cheriya perunnal release ayirunnu..really happy to see this crowd...


ശരിയാണ്. അതൊക്കെ ഒരു കാലം

----------


## Akhil krishnan

Kollam Pranavam Second Show HF

----------


## Antonio

> നാളത്തെ multies ബുക്കിംഗ് എങ്ങനെ?


Morning PAN okke kurach dull
Evening okk aanu

----------


## Akhil krishnan

Kottakkal Sangeeth Second Show HF

----------


## Kannan Mahesh

Pala universal houseful aano Unni Motham.. first show  ozhich Ellam Hf Anu ennaryam. Innathe f.S update undo..

----------


## Kannan Mahesh

Unni Alla Innu ☺☺☺

----------


## Rangeela

> oru poster polum illa ennu paranja Trivandrum ........
> 
> Abrahaminte SanthathikalTvm പദ്മനാഭ ഫുൾ
> Tvmകൈരളി ഫുൾ
> Tvm sree ഫുൾ
> Tvm ഏരീസ് ഫുൾ
> Tvm ദേവിപ്രിയ ഫുൾ
> മാൾ of tvc ഫുൾ
> ഗ്രീൻ ഫീൽഡ് കാര്യവട്ടം ഫുൾ
> ...


appol niraye poster koodi vannalo??

----------


## shivankuty

CARNIVAL(excluding thalayolprmb) 16/6
55 SHOWS 
12719/13915
COLLECTION 1669307
OCCPNCY 91.4%

Sent from my P7072G using Tapatalk

----------


## Akhil krishnan

Attingal Vyshakha Second Show HF

----------


## maryland

Thrissur Inox
out of 8 shows, 6 were HF  :Band:  :Clap:

----------


## shivankuty

Thalayolaprmb carnival

Sent from my P7072G using Tapatalk

----------


## Akhil krishnan

Kollam Partha Second Show HF

----------


## Niyas Naz

*

KOLLAM - PRANAVAM , PARTHA - SECOND SHOW - HOUSEFULL*

----------


## shivankuty

Rd cinemas

Sent from my P7072G using Tapatalk

----------


## Tigerbasskool

> 2005 Rajamanikyam irangiyapoya ingane oru avesham kandathu.. ende orma shari anenkil athum oru cheriya perunnal release ayirunnu..really happy to see this crowd...


athu kazhinyu ...big b (intial days)...anann thampi ,pazhassi raja,best actor okee nallee wom aayirinnu ...housefull shows aayirinnu elaaaam ipolum orkunnu aa kaalam fk il thannee ...mam fans velladunnee time...annu mammootty k competation polum illaayiirnnu

----------


## Mike



----------


## Mike

dhaa ithanu evante thani konam.......

kasu kodtha nthum cheyyum.. porathathnu mkalil ninnum order undathre

----------


## LOLan

Thaliparamb Alinkeel 
NS - HF
Matinee - HF
FS - HF
SS - HF  :Band:   :Band:

----------


## Phantom 369

Tvm sreepadmanabhayil Projector complaint Aya karanam show mudangi ennu kettu ulathano??

----------


## Niyas Naz

*
TALIKULAM KARTHIKA SS*

----------


## LOLan

> dhaa ithanu evante thani konam.......
> 
> kasu kodtha nthum cheyyum.. porathathnu mkalil ninnum order undathre


Ivanteyoke review aru kanakkiledukkunnu ?? 

Paisa koduthal enthum parayunna media kuzhaloothinte online version...

Arhikkunna puchathode thalli kalayuka...that's it

----------


## Abin thomas

> dhaa ithanu evante thani konam.......
> 
> kasu kodtha nthum cheyyum.. porathathnu mkalil ninnum order undathre


Iyalde review il und ikka cooling glass vech nadapanennu.athu iyal swanthamayit undakiya scene arikum.

----------


## moovybuf

Jomon thiru review ivide idaarundo? Where does he review officially?

----------


## Abin thomas

> Jomon thiru review ivide idaarundo? Where does he review officially?


Pand oru fb mathre ullu.maneesh narayanan poyapol angere pidich southlivil keti.valya karyamonnumilla.review onnum quality illa.

----------


## Rajamaanikyam

So nammude Abraham innum polichadakkal thanne... Thanks all for the updates... Oru 2 holidays koode kittiyirunnel oru onnonnara vaaral ayene... Still ATBB collection undallo... Weekdays koode polichadukkal thudarumennu vishwasikkunnu...

----------


## Antonio

> Ivanteyoke review aru kanakkiledukkunnu ?? 
> 
> Paisa koduthal enthum parayunna media kuzhaloothinte online version...
> 
> Arhikkunna puchathode thalli kalayuka...that's it


Ee msg nte bakki nalla pachatheri vilikkal und...

----------


## Dasettan

> dhaa ithanu evante thani konam.......
> 
> kasu kodtha nthum cheyyum.. porathathnu mkalil ninnum order undathre


Evanoke vere vello panikum pokudee

Sent from my SM-G615F using Tapatalk

----------


## mujthaba

Aa masterpiece noke kitya pole oru release ithinu kitiyirunnenkil enn ashich pokunnu ..

----------


## Antonio

> Evanoke vere vello panikum pokudee
> 
> Sent from my SM-G615F using Tapatalk


Ithinu nalla amount kittunnudakum..
Avanu ikkaye ishtamallatha kond, Mammokka Venduruthy palathil ninnu kaayalilek chaadi marichu

----------


## Kannan Mahesh

> Thalayolaprmb carnival
> 
> Sent from my P7072G using Tapatalk


Ithu sariyano. Atho online Mathram status  aano. Tlprbu. Okke nalla occupancy undennanallo kettath..

----------


## Antonio

> Ithu sariyano. Atho online Mathram status  aano. Tlprbu. Okke nalla occupancy undennanallo kettath..


Thalayolapparamb housefull okke kandirunnu...ithippo aa level il ethunnillallo

----------


## shivankuty

> Ithu sariyano. Atho online Mathram status  aano. Tlprbu. Okke nalla occupancy undennanallo kettath..


Online matramalla...full...ivru ella filmnum updates idunathanu...moreover ithu aarkum track cheyyavunathanu...so athond ithil vellam cherkillenu karutham...

Sent from my P7072G using Tapatalk

----------


## shivankuty

PTA TRINITY 17/6
SHOWS 6. 4 HF
1548/1788
COLLECTION 170280
OCCUPNCY 86.5%
TOTAL COLLECTION 318230

Sent from my P7072G using Tapatalk

----------


## ShahSM

> padam kanditillel better go and watch yourself... then rate it...
> 
> pravasi anel wait till 21..


പ്രവാസിയൊന്നുമല്ല, പക്ഷേ തീയറ്ററിൽ പോകാറില്ല... Introvert ആണ്

Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk

----------


## sudeepdayal

Housefull boardum kandu kandu Maduthu.. Mammootty ini kurach kaalam kazhinh oru action padam cheytha mathiyetto.. athu vare pilleru kurach record okke idattu..


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## kandahassan

jomon thiru  :Ennekollu:

----------


## shivankuty

Kazhinja divsm matram vividha forums & pages BMS vazhi track chythath 160+ shows aanu...athayath around 30% of total shows...
Blockbuster potential ulla moviesne ithu pole oru month track chythal thanne oro filmntem aekdesha collection namk kitum...fanfights ellam ozhivakukaym cheyyam
Ivde ishtmpole ikka fans und..oral oru theatre vech track chytha polum BMS vazhi full collection tharuna theatrs muzhuvan track cheyyan sadhikum

Sent from my P7072G using Tapatalk

----------


## Sidharthan

TGF itrem opening ilarunnu in my opinion..Thrissur oke 2nd day 2nd show full aarunila tgf..Ithe epo kidu opening edutallo..I think in par with Ramleela/Aade-2..

Sent from my Lenovo A7020a48 using Tapatalk

----------


## Sidharthan

> oru 4 days holiday missing here. athum koode indarnnel


True..kurachude theatres vendiyirunnu 1st wk..lyk tgf or mp

Sent from my Lenovo A7020a48 using Tapatalk

----------


## sudeepdayal

> Njn vere udheshich thanneya paranje.teenage girls kooduthal kandirunnu fdfs nu.sthree prekshakarude kanakalla paranje.kalam mari,trend mari.,based on current trend.enik athoru positive ayi thonni.


Enthu kaalam maariyaalum Mammootty action movie eppozhum family audience undu.. athinu oru labellum avashyamilla.. King kanda teenage girls onnum ivide vere oraalude action padavum kandittundavilla..


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Phantom 369

Nale 1st working day Nale inathe same collection maintain cheythal Blockbuster urapikkam

----------


## Sidharthan

Abhinaya aakiyile.?🤔


> Changanassery Anu HF With Heavy Returns
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my ZUK Z1 using Tapatalk


Sent from my Lenovo A7020a48 using Tapatalk

----------


## Akhil krishnan

> Abhinaya aakiyile.?🤔
> 
> Sent from my Lenovo A7020a48 using Tapatalk


nop..ithuvare illa...

Sent from my ZUK Z1 using Tapatalk

----------


## Abin thomas

> Online matramalla...full...ivru ella filmnum updates idunathanu...moreover ithu aarkum track cheyyavunathanu...so athond ithil vellam cherkillenu karutham...
> 
> Sent from my P7072G using Tapatalk


Nnagal swanthamayi track cheytholu.ee kottayam page viswasamilla.tgf nu ake 4 hf mathre kottayath kitiyullu ennu paranja teams anu.kottayam abhilashile online track cheyam.469 seat ulla first class ivar engane track cheyum.collection paranj adi undakan thalapryamilla but ee page oru proof ayi sweekarikunnath.

----------


## Akhil krishnan

Kattanam 2nd Show Both Screens Housefull



Sent from my ZUK Z1 using Tapatalk

----------


## Movie Lover

Ethra screens undu Keralathil release? First day collection any approximate guesses? Oru 3 crore kaanille?

----------


## Abin thomas

> Abhinaya aakiyile.?🤔
> 
> Sent from my Lenovo A7020a48 using Tapatalk


Noon show mathram add cheythitund.

----------


## Sidharthan

> Nale 1st working day Nale inathe same collection maintain cheythal Blockbuster urapikkam


Nale Oru 80% vannal polum kidu aarikum..evening oke polichadukum..

Sent from my Lenovo A7020a48 using Tapatalk

----------


## Saathan



----------


## Saathan



----------


## Akhil krishnan

Varkala SR 2nd Show Housefull



Sent from my ZUK Z1 using Tapatalk

----------


## Abin thomas

> Nale Oru 80% vannal polum kidu aarikum..evening oke polichadukum..
> 
> Sent from my Lenovo A7020a48 using Tapatalk


Evng nokiya mathiy.mrng shows down avan chance und.

----------


## Akhil krishnan

Thaliparambu Allinkeel




Sent from my ZUK Z1 using Tapatalk

----------


## Akhil krishnan

Karungapally Khans 2nd Show Housefull



Sent from my ZUK Z1 using Tapatalk

----------


## Akhil krishnan

Thripunithara Central 2nd Show Housefull



Sent from my ZUK Z1 using Tapatalk

----------


## Akhil krishnan

Kadinamkulam G Tracks Housefull




Sent from my ZUK Z1 using Tapatalk

----------


## Akhil krishnan

Ranni Upasana 2nd Show Housefull




Sent from my ZUK Z1 using Tapatalk

----------


## shivankuty

> Nnagal swanthamayi track cheytholu.ee kottayam page viswasamilla.tgf nu ake 4 hf mathre kottayath kitiyullu ennu paranja teams anu.kottayam abhilashile online track cheyam.469 seat ulla first class ivar engane track cheyum.collection paranj adi undakan thalapryamilla but ee page oru proof ayi sweekarikunnath.


Abhilash full track cheyyan patilla...online track cheyyan pattathath vittere...but thalayolprmb patunathanlo...so avar fake ittal easy aayi kandupidkam...masterpiecnu thalayolprmb collection true aayrnu...match chyth nokytund aa timil issue vannapol...

Sent from my P7072G using Tapatalk

----------


## Akhil krishnan

Alappuzha Kairali 2nd Show Housefull With Heavy Returns..




Sent from my ZUK Z1 using Tapatalk

----------


## Akhil krishnan

Irinjalakuda Chembakassery Housefull...





Sent from my ZUK Z1 using Tapatalk

----------


## shivankuty

16/6
55.5 lacs from 162 shows tracked

Sent from my P7072G using Tapatalk

----------


## Akhil krishnan

Calicut Apsara 2nd Show Housefull




Sent from my ZUK Z1 using Tapatalk

----------


## Akhil krishnan

Pandalam Trilok HF




Sent from my ZUK Z1 using Tapatalk

----------


## chennai

ആ BGMഉം മമ്മുക്കാടെ ക്യാരക്ടർ പ്രസന്സും വിട്ടു പോകുന്നില്ല..definitly i ll watch minimum one more time in theater .. hope movie will hold gud on weekdays.  :Band:

----------


## Akhil krishnan

Thalikulam Karthika Housefull..




Sent from my ZUK Z1 using Tapatalk

----------


## Mike

same collection onnum varilla like first 2 days......

70% occupancy kitiyal thanne happy.... but onnum parayan patilla....... oru long holiday arnnel scene mariyene....... now lets see... 






> Nale 1st working day Nale inathe same collection maintain cheythal Blockbuster urapikkam

----------


## Akhil krishnan

Nilambur Fairy Land 2nd Show..




Sent from my ZUK Z1 using Tapatalk

----------


## yathra

calicut apsara 10/9 housefull sree 8/8  housefull  :Yeye:  :Yeye:

----------


## rajaips

Padam kandu... Kidilam making thaneya main positive n kka...tgf shesham ithu Thane kka s best atinu haneef adeni yku claps.. tgf il pani kodukan irangunathu black Pajero il annenl ithil contessa... Aduthathil bike koodi haneef Annan ulpeduthanam yenna ente oru ithu... Ivide etho oru member paranja pole aah ukri okke masterpiece I'll I respect woman Enna koora dilaogues ezhuthi parayipichathu etra bore aayi poyennu ithil kka kaniha yodu sthreeye kurichu parayunna dialogues okke nalla claps aayirunu... Climax predictable aayirunu pakshe nannayi cheythittundu.. ballu annante ee movie review about climax yojikunnu... Promos koduthal tgf pole nalla run n acceptance kittum... 

Intro ye kaalum kayyadi kittiyathu athinulla calendar achadichitilla Enna dialogue n post bgm along that walk... Heavyde Baaap  :Urgreat:

----------


## rajaips

Padam kandu... Kidilam making thaneya main positive n kka...tgf shesham ithu Thane kka s best atinu haneef adeni yku claps.. tgf il pani kodukan irangunathu black Pajero il annenl ithil contessa... Aduthathil bike koodi haneef Annan ulpeduthanam yenna ente oru ithu... Ivide etho oru member paranja pole aah ukri okke masterpiece I'll I respect woman Enna koora dilaogues ezhuthi parayipichathu etra bore aayi poyennu ithil kka kaniha yodu sthreeye kurichu parayunna dialogues okke nalla claps aayirunu... Climax predictable aayirunu pakshe nannayi cheythittundu.. ballu annante ee movie review about climax yojikunnu... Promos koduthal tgf pole nalla run n acceptance kittum... 

Intro ye kaalum kayyadi kittiyathu athinulla calendar achadichitilla Enna dialogue n post bgm along that walk... Heavyde Baaap  :Urgreat:

----------


## yathra

Abrahaminte Santhathikal Second Show Housefull with heavy returns @ Minerva Cinemaz Kottarakkara ..extra seats added

----------


## Mike

humongous first week collection on cards  :Band:   :Band:   :Band:   :Yeye:  :Yeye: 





> calicut apsara 10/9 housefull sree 8/8  housefull

----------


## Keelezi Achu

> Kazhinja divsm matram vividha forums & pages BMS vazhi track chythath 160+ shows aanu...athayath around 30% of total shows...
> Blockbuster potential ulla moviesne ithu pole oru month track chythal thanne oro filmntem aekdesha collection namk kitum...fanfights ellam ozhivakukaym cheyyam
> Ivde ishtmpole ikka fans und..oral oru theatre vech track chytha polum BMS vazhi full collection tharuna theatrs muzhuvan track cheyyan sadhikum
> 
> Sent from my P7072G using Tapatalk


Bro. Your efforts are marvellous and Info's are precise.
If we split the theaters districtwise and track, individually we will get the almost exact number which will prevent most of the fan fights.

----------


## Abin thomas

> Abhilash full track cheyyan patilla...online track cheyyan pattathath vittere...but thalayolprmb patunathanlo...so avar fake ittal easy aayi kandupidkam...masterpiecnu thalayolprmb collection true aayrnu...match chyth nokytund aa timil issue vannapol...
> 
> Sent from my P7072G using Tapatalk


Ah athu pole ellam match cheyth nokiya mathy.tgf timil dhanya remya track cheytha idea mathram pidiyilla.athond choyichatha.ipo itta thalayolaparamb objection onnum illa,karanam enik ariyill aviduthe situation.

----------


## Manikuttan777

> Appol ningal aanalle bakki ullavare kaanan sammathikkathaa aal... 
> he he....


Hehe..othiri naaalukalk sheshama mammookkaante oru nalla cinema kanunnathu..aa oru aveshathil veendum poi kandatha..pandathe pole time illa ipol ithinonnum..bankile joli aayondu vere onninum time ila..innu avadhi aayondu veendum kanan pati!!  :Very Happy:

----------


## mujthaba

FByil oru prithviraj fan ith kandit van abhiprayam  :Yeye:

----------


## shameenls

> 16/6
> 55.5 lacs from 162 shows tracked
> 
> Sent from my P7072G using Tapatalk


ട്രാക്ക് ചെയ്ത 25% ഇടതു നിന്ന് (total show 630 ഉണ്ടല്ലോ) അതും മാക്സിമം 300 സീറ്റ് വരെ ഉള്ള കുട്ടി പെട്ടികളിൽ നിന്നും 56 lack ഉണ്ട് എങ്കിൽ ബാക്കി 470 ഷോയിൽ നിന്ന് മിനിമം ഒരു 2.5 c കാണേണ്ടതാണല്ലോ. അപ്സര അഭിലാഷ് കവിത അഭിനയ ജോസ് പ്രണവം തൃശൂർ കൈരളി പ്രിയ പദമനാഭ അങ്ങനെ വലിയ തീയേറ്ററുകൾ ഒക്കെ ഈ gmax carnival ന്റെ ഒക്കെ മൂന്നു ഇരട്ടിയോ നാലു ഇരട്ടിയോ വലുപ്പമുള്ള തീയേറ്ററുകൾ അല്ലേ. ടോട്ടൽ അങ്ങനെ ആണേൽ മിനിമം ഒരു 3.3 വരേണ്ടതാണല്ലോ ഫസ്റ്റ് ഡേ. 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk

----------


## Abin thomas

> Abhilash full track cheyyan patilla...online track cheyyan pattathath vittere...but thalayolprmb patunathanlo...so avar fake ittal easy aayi kandupidkam...masterpiecnu thalayolprmb collection true aayrnu...match chyth nokytund aa timil issue vannapol...
> 
> Sent from my P7072G using Tapatalk


Avanamar fb pagil itirikunnu.kottayam first day 2hf shows ennu.95% occupancy ennu.kottayath ulla arkum ariyam first day aviduthe 4 showyum hf with returns anennu.so ah page ne viswasamilla.fk yil vere aru venelum track cheytho.no prblm.

----------


## shameenls

ഏറ്റവും കുട്ടി പെട്ടി ആയ കാലിക്കറ്റ് ശ്രീ യുടെ അത്രയെങ്കിലും സീറ്റ് ഉള്ള ഏതേലും tracked സെന്റർ ഉണ്ടോ ഇതിൽ? തലയോലപ്പറമ്പ് കാർണിവൽ ഉണ്ട് എന്ന് തോന്നുന്നു.


> ട്രാക്ക് ചെയ്ത 25% ഇടതു നിന്ന് (total show 630 ഉണ്ടല്ലോ) അതും മാക്സിമം 300 സീറ്റ് വരെ ഉള്ള കുട്ടി പെട്ടികളിൽ നിന്നും 56 lack ഉണ്ട് എങ്കിൽ ബാക്കി 470 ഷോയിൽ നിന്ന് മിനിമം ഒരു 2.5 c കാണേണ്ടതാണല്ലോ. അപ്സര അഭിലാഷ് കവിത അഭിനയ ജോസ് പ്രണവം തൃശൂർ കൈരളി പ്രിയ പദമനാഭ അങ്ങനെ വലിയ തീയേറ്ററുകൾ ഒക്കെ ഈ gmax carnival ന്റെ ഒക്കെ മൂന്നു ഇരട്ടിയോ നാലു ഇരട്ടിയോ വലുപ്പമുള്ള തീയേറ്ററുകൾ അല്ലേ. ടോട്ടൽ അങ്ങനെ ആണേൽ മിനിമം ഒരു 3.3 വരേണ്ടതാണല്ലോ ഫസ്റ്റ് ഡേ. 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk

----------


## Antonio

Kottayam theatres pakka udaiyipp ennu Pandu Etho padathinu pidichathanallo..
I think masterpiece...

----------


## Abin thomas

> Kottayam theatres pakka udaiyipp ennu Pandu Etho padathinu pidichathanallo..
> I think masterpiece...


Alla tgf.ee ktym dhanya,abhilash oke track cheyunnath enganenni onnu paranjal mathy avar

----------


## Mike

Alappey Sree  :Yahoo:  :Yahoo:  :Yahoo: 

https://www.facebook.com/fridaymatin...4944770744526/

----------


## Tigerbasskool

> Ethra screens undu Keralathil release? First day collection any approximate guesses? Oru 3 crore kaanille?


around 3.5 cr gross vannu first day which is very good actualy ...630 shows engandu undayirinnu

----------


## Tigerbasskool

> Housefull boardum kandu kandu Maduthu.. Mammootty ini kurach kaalam kazhinh oru action padam cheytha mathiyetto.. athu vare pilleru kurach record okke idattu..
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


ini action mode activate cheyunethu Bilal 2 il aaanu  :Yo:

----------


## Yuvaa

Mammukka as Derick just one word  "Wow" ... 
A Masterpiece Thriller.. for Family and Youth ..!!
Running to Packed Houses at 
Rose Screen 1 & Screen 2
11:45. 2:45. 5:45. 9:00.
 @Abhilash Cinema 4K
രണ്ട് സ്ക്രീനിലും പ്ലീസ് നോട്ട് ...

----------


## sudeepdayal

> ini action mode activate cheyunethu Bilal 2 il aaanu


Ohh.. Bilal irangunna divasam house full shows track cheyyunna aalukal 3 team aakki shift basisil work cheyyendi varum..


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## yathra

Punalur Ramraj Screen 1 and special show in screen 2 second show HF

----------


## Jo

> Kottayath nalla ladies que und.fdfs thanne othiri families ktym undarunnu.pinne ikka padathinu ithrem penkochungal adhyayit kanua.sadhara dq padathina ingane penpiller vararullath.dq nte appane kanam ennu vicharichu kanum.dq abrahamainte santhathi anallo


Undampori..ee dulquerinu thanne ulla oru major portion ikka fans aanu..dulqer evide ikka evide..ikkakku dulqerinte fans vannu padam kanenda gathikedilla..ippozhum familiesinte idail ikkakkulla power aanu..kazhinja kure koora padathinu sesham vanna positive wom ulla oru new comer moviekkua crowd kaanikkunne

----------


## Tigerbasskool

> Undampori..ee dulquerinu thanne ulla oru major portion ikka fans aanu..dulqer evide ikka evide..ikkakku dulqerinte fans vannu padam kanenda gathikedilla..ippozhum familiesinte idail ikkakkulla power aanu..kazhinja kure koora padathinu sesham vanna positive wom ulla oru new comer moviekkua crowd kaanikkunne


yes ....its a fact....dulquer fans mikkathum (60%) converted mammootty fans thannne no doubt athil

----------


## wayanadan

> മാനന്തവാടി jose തീയേറ്ററിൽ ചരിത്രം കുറിച്ച് "അബ്രഹാമിന്റെ സന്തതികൾ" 2 ദിവവും house full പെരുമഴ .8 house full shows completed .


സീറ്റിന്റെ എണ്ണം കുറഞ്ഞു :d

----------


## Sidharthan

> Undampori..ee dulquerinu thanne ulla oru major portion ikka fans aanu..dulqer evide ikka evide..ikkakku dulqerinte fans vannu padam kanenda gathikedilla..ippozhum familiesinte idail ikkakkulla power aanu..kazhinja kure koora padathinu sesham vanna positive wom ulla oru new comer moviekkua crowd kaanikkunne


Dqne youth support nannayi unde.. they create good crowd in initial dayss

Sent from my Lenovo A7020a48 using Tapatalk

----------


## wayanadan

ഡെറിക് എബ്രഹാമിന്റ അനുജൻ പിലിപ്പായി ദുൽഖർ (കുറച്ച് മാസ് സീൽ ഇട്ട് ) വന്നിരുന്നെങ്കിൽ ഈ പടം ചരിത്രമായേനെ

----------


## shivankuty

> ട്രാക്ക് ചെയ്ത 25% ഇടതു നിന്ന് (total show 630 ഉണ്ടല്ലോ) അതും മാക്സിമം 300 സീറ്റ് വരെ ഉള്ള കുട്ടി പെട്ടികളിൽ നിന്നും 56 lack ഉണ്ട് എങ്കിൽ ബാക്കി 470 ഷോയിൽ നിന്ന് മിനിമം ഒരു 2.5 c കാണേണ്ടതാണല്ലോ. അപ്സര അഭിലാഷ് കവിത അഭിനയ ജോസ് പ്രണവം തൃശൂർ കൈരളി പ്രിയ പദമനാഭ അങ്ങനെ വലിയ തീയേറ്ററുകൾ ഒക്കെ ഈ gmax carnival ന്റെ ഒക്കെ മൂന്നു ഇരട്ടിയോ നാലു ഇരട്ടിയോ വലുപ്പമുള്ള തീയേറ്ററുകൾ അല്ലേ. ടോട്ടൽ അങ്ങനെ ആണേൽ മിനിമം ഒരു 3.3 വരേണ്ടതാണല്ലോ ഫസ്റ്റ് ഡേ. 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


Ithellam cherya capacity screens aanu...collection kurayum but occupancy koodum
First day 2.9-3cr range und...ikka fans box office pages okke max 3.2cr parynund...twitterl aetvm koodthal followers ulla malayalam review page 2.95 prynund..so  around 3cr varmyrkm

Sent from my P7072G using Tapatalk

----------


## sudeepdayal

> Dqne youth support nannayi unde.. they create good crowd in initial dayss
> 
> Sent from my Lenovo A7020a48 using Tapatalk


Youth fans okke ella kaalathum ellarkkum oroo aalkku undayittund.. Avarellam parallel aayi hidden Ikka or Lal fan aayirikkum.. Athu kondu vere oru nadante fansinte help ivarku avashyam ennu thamashak polum paranha atleast nammal Ikka fans athu puchichu thallum..


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## yathra

Kodungallur SreeKaleeshwary Special Show HF 

#DerickAbraham #AbrahaminteSanthathikal #HousefullShows #HugeRush #Day2

----------


## shivankuty

> Avanamar fb pagil itirikunnu.kottayam first day 2hf shows ennu.95% occupancy ennu.kottayath ulla arkum ariyam first day aviduthe 4 showyum hf with returns anennu.so ah page ne viswasamilla.fk yil vere aru venelum track cheytho.no prblm.


Avru pala 4hf ittitund...track cheyyan pattathath vittere...athil kallatharam kanicha namk aryn patila...but rd cinms & carnival angnalla...its authentic

Sent from my P7072G using Tapatalk

----------


## wayanadan

ആലുവ കാസിനോ സ്പെഷ്യൽ ഷോ ഫുൾ 
(12. 00Pm)
ആലുവയിലെ ഇതു വരെയുള്ള എല്ലാ ഷോസും ഹൗസ്*ഫുൾ💪💪

----------


## misbah7722

കോട്ടയം abhilash second show housefull

3/4 housefull shows today 

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk

----------


## sudeepdayal

Anyway Abrahaminte aagoshathinte idayil DQ onnum vishayamaakkenda.. Ikka ini 100 vayassil action cinema abinayichalum ivide ulla ethu youthenakkalum initial kittum.. athinu oru scene polum oraalude helpum venda..


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## shivankuty

> Avanamar fb pagil itirikunnu.kottayam first day 2hf shows ennu.95% occupancy ennu.kottayath ulla arkum ariyam first day aviduthe 4 showyum hf with returns anennu.so ah page ne viswasamilla.fk yil vere aru venelum track cheytho.no prblm.


Abhilash first day full HF sure aano???balcony allae HF aayth?

Sent from my P7072G using Tapatalk

----------


## misbah7722

> Abhilash first day full HF sure aano???balcony allae HF aayth?
> 
> Sent from my P7072G using Tapatalk


Abhilash innale all shows full
Inn noon show oyichu baaki 3 shows full 

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk

----------


## The wrong one

> Mammukka as Derick just one word  "Wow" ... 
> A Masterpiece Thriller.. for Family and Youth ..!!
> Running to Packed Houses at 
> Rose Screen 1 & Screen 2
> 11:45. 2:45. 5:45. 9:00.
 @Abhilash Cinema 4K
> രണ്ട് സ്ക്രീനിലും പ്ലീസ് നോട്ട് ...


Mmde mukkam...!!

Sent from my SM-T231 using Tapatalk

----------


## Akhil krishnan

Palakkad Priya Day 2 Collection :


No of Shows : 4

Housefull Shows : 4

Available Seats : 601(27 Executive + 574 Dress Circle)

Booked / Occupied Seats : 601

Gross Collection : 2.6 Lakhs Approx

Total 2 Days Collection : 5.2 Lakhs Approx

Sent from my ZUK Z1 using Tapatalk

----------


## shivankuty

CARNIVAL DAY 2
62 SHOWS
13357/15577
COLLECTION. 1795319
OCCPNCY 85.75%
2 DAYS TOTAL. 5464626 
(except thalayolaprmb)

Sent from my P7072G using Tapatalk

----------


## shivankuty

> Abhilash innale all shows full
> Inn noon show oyichu baaki 3 shows full 
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


K...thnkz

Sent from my P7072G using Tapatalk

----------


## Manoj

നിങ്ങളെ ഞാൻ മാസ്റ്റർ എന്ന് വിളിക്കുന്നത് ദാ ഇതൊക്കെ കൊണ്ടാണ്


> Any star  can do films with mega directors like Vyshakh, Anwar Rasheed, Haneef or Shaji Padoor.
> But there is one and only one Mammootty to do films with debutant directors like Vyshakh, Anwar Rasheed, Haneef or Shaji Padoor.


Sent from my Moto G (5) using Tapatalk

----------


## The wrong one

Naale koode nalla occupancy vannal pinne thirinju nokknilla..BB thanne ayirikkum

Sent from my SM-T231 using Tapatalk

----------


## misbah7722

Kasaragod moviemaxcircle max 1 sunday status update

3:30, 6:30 and 9:30 shows housefull

12:45 pm - hf missed by 29 tickets
 10:15am show 38%




12:45pm show 




10:15am


Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk

----------


## shivankuty

> Kasaragod moviemaxcircle max 1 aunday status update
> 
> 3:30, 6:30 and 9:30 shows housefull
> 
> 12:45 pm - hf missed by 29 tickets
>  10:15am show 38%
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


Ithil full tickets update aavumo???

Sent from my P7072G using Tapatalk

----------


## Abin thomas

> Abhilash first day full HF sure aano???balcony allae HF aayth?
> 
> Sent from my P7072G using Tapatalk


Alla full hf with heavy returns.100% sure.alla ivide full pics vannathanallo.balcony mathram full ayal athu hf status ayi kootilla.

----------


## shivankuty

> Alla full hf with heavy returns.100% sure.alla ivide full pics vannathanallo.


K....sradhichla...onu poyt varmbozhkm kure pages mariyum...ellam nokan nilkilla

Sent from my P7072G using Tapatalk

----------


## Abin thomas

> Undampori..ee dulquerinu thanne ulla oru major portion ikka fans aanu..dulqer evide ikka evide..ikkakku dulqerinte fans vannu padam kanenda gathikedilla..ippozhum familiesinte idail ikkakkulla power aanu..kazhinja kure koora padathinu sesham vanna positive wom ulla oru new comer moviekkua crowd kaanikkunne


Njn kandath paranju.comparison onnumalla.abrahaminu kitiya extra boost paranju enne ullu.allathe pazhaya ikka puthiya ikka ennonnum njn alochichit polumilla.ikka ayalum ettan ayalum enik pazhayathum puthiyathum onnum illa ellam onne ullu.leave the topic.dq nte fansinte kanak njn manasil polum orthilla.njn enthina athu alochichond irikate.

----------


## misbah7722

> Ithil full tickets update aavumo???
> 
> Sent from my P7072G using Tapatalk


Open aaki vekkanam.. Ennitt after 12am nokkanam 

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk

----------


## samsha22

> Perumbavoor EVM Housefull
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my ZUK Z1 using Tapatalk


Ithu Kochi alle?

----------


## misbah7722

> Ithu Kochi alle?


Kochi aanu 

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk

----------


## misbah7722

കണ്ണൂര്* Sunday update 
Matinee, fs and ss both savitha and samudra hf

Noon show - savitha hf missed by 35 ticket
6/7 housefull shows

Saturday 4/4 hf shows at savita 

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk

----------


## misbah7722

Manjeri devaki sunday 4/4 housefull shows 

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk

----------


## misbah7722

അബ്രഹാമിന്റെ സന്തതികൾ *തലശ്ശേരി ലിബർട്ടി* 
സ്റ്റാറ്റസ് അപ്ഡേറ്റ്

 Yesterday

11am Housefull
2pm House full
6:30pm Housefull
9:15pm Housefull 
11:30 സ്പെഷ്യൽ ഷോ add Housefull
Today 
11am House full
2pm Housefull added extra screen (ലിബർട്ടി mini)
5: House full added extra screen (ലിബർട്ടി mini )
8: House full added extra screen ( ലിബർട്ടി mini)
11:30 സ്പെഷ്യൽ ഷോ added almost full 
Derick Abraham Rules the Box Office😍⭐
തലശ്ശേരി ലിബർട്ടി

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk

----------


## samsha22

Ithinu munne oru Mammooty padathinu ingane crowd vannath Pazhassi vannapol aanennu thonunnu.

----------


## Sidharthan

> Ithinu munne oru Mammooty padathinu ingane crowd vannath Pazhassi vannapol aanennu thonunnu.


Pazhassi mundakayam onum itrem ilarunnu..1st day matinee watch aarunnu from mundakayam galaxy.. 60-70% aarunnu..anne kanjirapally padam undarunnu enne thonunnu..

Sent from my Lenovo A7020a48 using Tapatalk

----------


## realcinemas

Just an average flick with nothing to boast off other than a good performance by Mammooty sir, superb back ground music and an above average climax.

Have to mention supporting cast was a mess, not sure how director could say take ok for quite a number of scenes. Mediocre direction and script.

*Average time pass movie which would end up as an average to above average grosser.

2.5 / 5*

----------


## samsha22

> Just an average flick with nothing to boast off other than a good performance by Mammooty sir, superb back ground music and an above average climax.
> 
> Have to mention supporting cast was a mess, not sure how director could say take ok for quite a number of scenes. Mediocre direction and script.
> 
> *Average time pass movie which would end up as an average to above average grosser.
> 
> 2.5 / 5*


Initial kandittu averageil othungum ennu thonunilla

----------


## realcinemas

> Initial kandittu averageil othungum ennu thonunilla


odatte padam.

----------


## Iyyer The Great

> Pazhassi mundakayam onum itrem ilarunnu..1st day matinee watch aarunnu from mundakayam galaxy.. 60-70% aarunnu..anne kanjirapally padam undarunnu enne thonunnu..
> 
> Sent from my Lenovo A7020a48 using Tapatalk


Erattupetta also..
3 centresil varunnath 1 il aavumbo diff varumallo

----------


## Iyyer The Great

> ഡെറിക് എബ്രഹാമിന്റ അനുജൻ പിലിപ്പായി ദുൽഖർ (കുറച്ച് മാസ് സീൽ ഇട്ട് ) വന്നിരുന്നെങ്കിൽ ഈ പടം ചരിത്രമായേനെ


No..ee padathinu ithupole oru actor aanu apt..dq aayal prashnam und

----------


## Iyyer The Great

> TGF itrem opening ilarunnu in my opinion..Thrissur oke 2nd day 2nd show full aarunila tgf..Ithe epo kidu opening edutallo..I think in par with Ramleela/Aade-2..
> 
> Sent from my Lenovo A7020a48 using Tapatalk


Number of screens of TGF and other movies koodi nokku

----------


## samsha22

> Number of screens of TGF and other movies koodi nokku


TGF had mixed opinion
 This movie has mostly positive opinion. Long runil ee padam munnil pokan aanu chance.

----------


## misbah7722

Vadakkara ashoka

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk

----------


## misbah7722

Kadakkal sree dhanya xtra chairs 

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk

----------


## Iyyer The Great

> TGF had mixed opinion
>  This movie has mostly positive opinion. Long runil ee padam munnil pokan aanu chance.


Yes..Initial il athinu screen count advantage kitti

----------


## sachin

> Yes..Initial il athinu screen count advantage kitti


can we get 1cr for this frm calicut apsara alone??

----------


## sachin

oru 5  holiday season undayirunnel apsarayil ninnu thanne 1cr chance undu eventhough AS got better wom than TGF the latter has the advtg of summer vacation....
fingers crossed n hope d families vl come n watch it eventhough itz not a vacation season n get dat deserved long run which can take through the 1cr mark....

----------


## wayanadan

> Mammukka as Derick just one word  "Wow" ... 
> A Masterpiece Thriller.. for Family and Youth ..!!
> Running to Packed Houses at 
> Rose Screen 1 & Screen 2
> 11:45. 2:45. 5:45. 9:00.
>  @Abhilash Cinema 4K
> രണ്ട് സ്ക്രീനിലും പ്ലീസ് നോട്ട് ...


ഇന്നലെ അനിയൻ അവിടുന്ന് 2nd ഷോ കണ്ടിരുന്നു മാരക റഷ് ആണന്നാ പറഞ്ഞേ

----------


## samsha22

> oru 5  holiday season undayirunnel apsarayil ninnu thanne 1cr chance undu eventhough AS got better wom than TGF the latter has the advtg of summer vacation....
> fingers crossed n hope d families vl come n watch it eventhough itz not a vacation season n get dat deserved long run which can take through the 1cr mark....


WOM undenkil holiday onnum venda. Look at Moitheen, Puli Murugan etc. 
Tomorrow we will get a clear picture.

----------


## sachin

> WOM undenkil holiday onnum venda. Look at Moitheen, Puli Murugan etc. 
> Tomorrow we will get a clear picture.


both got pooja n deevali holidays.....

----------


## Iyyer The Great

> can we get 1cr for this frm calicut apsara alone??


Too early to say..nokkaam..sree, regal and nearby centres ullathukond athra eluppamalla  :Smile:

----------


## sachin

> Too early to say..nokkaam..sree, regal and nearby centres ullathukond athra eluppamalla


udane enthelum holidays undo weekdaysilum nalla collxn vannal not impossible............

----------


## sachin

innu working day alle innathe collxn cruicial anu which can be a good inidicator to see how d film will go from here on..............

----------


## AJAY

https://youtu.be/XuIiV2NW1n4
Achayan randum kalpichanallo..????.producer maraya inganey venom.....

----------


## perumal

> 





> 


Kiduvey  :Yeye:

----------


## Abin thomas

> Just an average flick with nothing to boast off other than a good performance by Mammooty sir, superb back ground music and an above average climax.
> 
> Have to mention supporting cast was a mess, not sure how director could say take ok for quite a number of scenes. Mediocre direction and script.
> 
> *Average time pass movie which would end up as an average to above average grosser.
> 
> 2.5 / 5*


Purath ee opinion alla.enikum.kanda ettan fans polum nalla opinion paranjitund.so wom gud aya kond odan anu chance.tgf wom ithrem illarunnu.

----------


## LOLan

> Ee msg nte bakki nalla pachatheri vilikkal und...


Swabhavikam....ith pole pacha theri mathram deserve cheyunna kure ennam und onlineil...so called reviewers and movie trackers....thfoooo

----------


## Manoj

> TGF had mixed opinion
>  This movie has mostly positive opinion. Long runil ee padam munnil pokan aanu chance.


Chance alla, munpil pokum..വെറും 600 ഷോ വെച്ച് കമ്മരസംഭവത്തിന്റെ first day collection marikadannittundu, athrayum show vechu kittaavunnathinte maximum എടുത്തിട്ടുണ്ട്

Sent from my Moto G (5) using Tapatalk

----------


## Manoj

> oru 5  holiday season undayirunnel apsarayil ninnu thanne 1cr chance undu eventhough AS got better wom than TGF the latter has the advtg of summer vacation....
> fingers crossed n hope d families vl come n watch it eventhough itz not a vacation season n get dat deserved long run which can take through the 1cr mark....


Long weekend or holidays onnum ഇതിനില്ല, നല്ല സിനിമയാണ് - ramaleela, ആട് 2 റേഞ്ച് കളക്ഷൻ ആണ് പ്രതീക്ഷിക്കുന്നത്, 12cr share . എവിടം വരെ പോകുമെന്ന് നോക്കാം

Sent from my Moto G (5) using Tapatalk

----------


## chandru

two days gross 7-8 cr aavum....

----------


## Manoj

> Purath ee opinion alla.enikum.kanda ettan fans polum nalla opinion paranjitund.so wom gud aya kond odan anu chance.tgf wom ithrem illarunnu.


എന്റെ സുഹൃത്തേ ayaal ഒക്കെ കട്ട ലാലേട്ടൻ ഫാൻ ആണ്, അത് വിട്ടേക്ക്, പടം avg to abv avg Alla, blockbuster aakum. 

Sent from my Moto G (5) using Tapatalk

----------


## Arya Stark

#AbrahaminteSanthathikal  Day-2 Carnival Thalayolaprambu 

Occupancy --> 79%
Gross ---> ₹2.65 Lakhs  

Grand Total ---> ₹4.76 Lakhs 

Day 1 - 62% 
Day 2 - 79% 

Day 2 Is Bigger Than Day 1 👏✌️✌️

Sent from my YU5200 using Tapatalk

----------


## chandru

Marunadan  

http://www.marunadanmalayali.com/cin...records-112218

producer-de friend aanu marunaadan kariyaappi....  :Laughing:

----------


## Antonio

3.45 crore first day ennath FB il kandu..
Athu eattan fans um angeekarikkunnundarunnu avide...

----------


## jackpot raja

Occupancy --> 97%
Gross ---> ₹1.97 Lakhs 
HF Shws --> 2
Grand Total ---> ₹3.95 Lakhs
Day 1 - 88% 
Day 2 - 97%
Day 2 > Day 1 ✌️✌️

----------


## nzb

നിങ്ങളെ റിവ്യൂ എവിടെ

----------


## nzb

> Marunadan  
> നിങ്ങളെ റിവ്യൂ എവിടെ 
> 
> http://www.marunadanmalayali.com/cin...records-112218
> 
> producer-de friend aanu marunaadan kariyaappi....


നിങ്ങളെ റിവ്യൂ വിനു ഞാൻ കാത്തിരിക്കുന്നു. മച്ചാനെ റിവ്യൂ എവിടെ

----------


## Manoj

> #AbrahaminteSanthathikal  Day-2 Carnival Thalayolaprambu 
> 
> Occupancy --> 79%
> Gross ---> ₹2.65 Lakhs  
> 
> Grand Total ---> ₹4.76 Lakhs 
> 
> Day 1 - 62% 
> Day 2 - 79% 
> ...


Appol Annan fans track cheythu collection കുറക്കാൻ kashtapedunnundu. ഒറിജിനൽ കളക്ഷൻ നമുക്കും കിട്ടുന്നുണ്ട്

Sent from my Moto G (5) using Tapatalk

----------


## MamBlr

What is you opinion on Masterpiece and Rajadhiraja?




> Just an average flick with nothing to boast off other than a good performance by Mammooty sir, superb back ground music and an above average climax.
> 
> Have to mention supporting cast was a mess, not sure how director could say take ok for quite a number of scenes. Mediocre direction and script.
> 
> *Average time pass movie which would end up as an average to above average grosser.
> 
> 2.5 / 5*

----------


## shivankuty

> 3.45 crore first day ennath FB il kandu..
> Athu eattan fans um angeekarikkunnundarunnu avide...


2.95...twitter pages ellam ittu...katta ikka fans page aaya KBO updates vare 3.2cr aanu ittekunath

Sent from my P7072G using Tapatalk

----------


## Antonio

> 2.95...twitter pages ellam ittu...katta ikka fans page aaya KBO updates vare 3.2cr aanu ittekunath
> 
> Sent from my P7072G using Tapatalk


Appo ethra urappikkam??

----------


## maryland

:Doh:  :Doh:  :Doh:

----------


## Phantom 369

First Day 3cr+ undavum

----------


## realcinemas

Raja was below average. Master piece just average. Abraham is surely better than these flicks.happy to see the initial response. Oru nalla cinema undakkan vendi nashtam vannalum kuzhapamilla ennu paranju captain edutha Jobyettanu ithoru van vijayam aavatte.

----------


## frincekjoseph

Njan paranjille Abraham trhakarkkum ennu..

----------


## Antonio

PAN 9am show BMS il ippo kaanunnilla???
Half hour munne edukkumo???
7-10 tickets innale night thanne poyatha

----------


## Antonio

> First Day 3cr+ undavum


Hope Joby Wil post officially...
But athu Prithvi ye panjikkitta pole aayekkum..
Producer thanikk cash Kitty ennu paranjalum sammathikkillalo

----------


## Manoj

> 3.45 crore first day ennath FB il kandu..
> Athu eattan fans um angeekarikkunnundarunnu avide...


എന്റെ Bhai, nammude padam top 3 first day collection list il kaanum, athu ividuthe page ukal തള്ളുന്ന കളക്ഷൻ അല്ല, ഒറിജിനൽ share നോക്കിയാൽ ഇവിടെ 2cr share first day Vanna സിനിമകൾ ഇത് വരെയില്ല. അപ്പൊൾ പിന്നെ ഇൗ 4-5cr ഒക്കെ എവിടുന്നു വന്നു എന്ന് ചോദിച്ചാൽ മറുപടിയില്ല, ഫാൻസ് nte thallukalkku makers enthu cheyyaan aanu. 1St day collection vechu നോക്കിയാൽ TGF, പുലിമുരുകൻ, എബ്രഹാം..ഇതാണ് correct. 

Sent from my Moto G (5) using Tapatalk

----------


## King Amal

3cr+ urappikam.. 



> Appo ethra urappikkam??

----------


## maryland

:Clap:  :Band:  :Clap:

----------


## chandru

> നിങ്ങളെ റിവ്യൂ വിനു ഞാൻ കാത്തിരിക്കുന്നു. മച്ചാനെ റിവ്യൂ എവിടെ


റിവ്യൂ എഴുതാനൊന്നും സമയം ഇല്ല സഹോ ..പടം നിങ്ങളെ നിരാശപ്പെടുത്തില്ല ...

----------


## Antonio

PVR 10am 70 percent full..
7pm 10 pm filling fast
7.45 gold almost full.

----------


## A_One

Neeyokke ivide undu alle? 😀

----------


## MEGASTAR ROCKS

> Nadano???mamooka online page vare nadanila ennanlo pryne
> 
> Sent from my P7072G using Tapatalk


Bhai Ente friend aa show kandu kazingu timil thanee FB live ittu,...

----------


## Thevalliparamban

Show count track cheythirunnille?

----------


## KOBRA

Satarday kalichathinekkal extra shows innale kalichittundu

----------


## Sajil K R

Abhilash noon show

Sent from my Lenovo A6020a40 using Tapatalk

----------


## Sajil K R

Sent from my Lenovo A6020a40 using Tapatalk

----------


## KOBRA

:Band:   :Band:  :Band:  :Band:  :Band:

----------


## jumail pala

Tanur 10.30 am hf + returns

----------


## jumail pala

Inaley tanur 5 shows kalichu

----------


## Veiwer11

> Sent from my Lenovo A6020a40 using Tapatalk


weekday noonshow thudangi alle pedaa

----------


## KOBRA

Innale oru 50 + extrashows kalichittundu 
arenkkilum track cheyunnundo ? @Madhavanunni @Dondavid

----------


## david john

Weekday n.s ithrem aalkaro  :Ho:

----------


## Sajil K R

Watching at Kottayam Abhilash .. second tym

Sent from my Lenovo A6020a40 using Tapatalk

----------


## Veiwer11

Innale ethra shows kalichu 

650 or 700 anyone have idea

----------


## KOBRA

> Watching at Kottayam Abhilash .. second tym
> 
> Sent from my Lenovo A6020a40 using Tapatalk


status okke onnu ittere

----------


## Veiwer11

> Watching at Kottayam Abhilash .. second tym
> 
> Sent from my Lenovo A6020a40 using Tapatalk


Status please?

----------


## Jamesbond007

> Sent from my Lenovo A6020a40 using Tapatalk


Ithu Megahitilekk thanne..   :Drum:

----------


## Janapriyan

> Sent from my Lenovo A6020a40 using Tapatalk





> Abhilash noon show
> 
> Sent from my Lenovo A6020a40 using Tapatalk


 :Band:  :Band:

----------


## maryland

> Tanur 10.30 am hf + returns


innu avide Holiday aano..?  :Ho:

----------


## maryland

Derick Mass... :Band:

----------


## frincekjoseph

Appo innum super duper aanalloo..........

----------


## Louise Pothen

Tanur HF

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6000 using Tapatalk

----------


## frincekjoseph

Ngan nigalkku exclusive thannathalle..............



> Derick Mass...

----------


## Louise Pothen

TVM Kairali Noon Show

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6000 using Tapatalk

----------


## jeanu007

Guys,
An awesome review from times of india for this ikka movie with rating of 4/5. Even the critics were in awe with the climax of the movie.
Here is the link:
https://www.google.com/amp/m.timesofindia.com/entertainment/malayalam/movie-reviews/abrahaminte-santhathikal/amp_movie_review/64611806.cms

----------


## Mike

working day il HF adichallaaaaaa  :Band:   :Band:  

Kottayam okke kidu status anallo  :Band:   :Band:  

more than expected  :Band:  

multi oru 70% + koode kittiyal  :Band:

----------


## Mike



----------


## Mike

Alappuzha Kairali  :Band:

----------


## moovybuf

Full page ad in khaleej times...releasing on 21...

----------


## Louise Pothen

Mavelikara Prathibha 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6000 using Tapatalk

----------


## AJAY

> Full page ad in khaleej times...releasing on 21...


Adipoli......

----------


## Louise Pothen

Karunagapally Khans Ns 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6000 using Tapatalk

----------


## Louise Pothen

Alappuzha Kairali HF 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6000 using Tapatalk

----------


## nambiar

Jurassic world have 2 week 4 show guarantee in most of the theaters. Its distributors were really strict about that. Otherwise Abrahaminte Santhathikal might have got many additional shows Saturday and Sunday.

----------


## maryland

:Clap:  :Band:  :Clap:

----------


## hakkimp

> Guys,
> An awesome review from times of india for this ikka movie with rating of 4/5. Even the critics were in awe with the climax of the movie.
> Here is the link:
> https://www.google.com/amp/m.timesof...w/64611806.cms


*ABRAHAMINTE SANTHATHIKAL MOVIE REVIEW*TIMES OF INDIA
Anjana George, Updated: Jun 16, 2018, 01.20 PM ISTCritic's Rating: 4/5*Story:* Duty comes first for police officer Derick Abraham. What happens when his own brother Philip becomes a suspect in an investigation? Will he compromise on his ethics for his own blood? 

*Review*: ?How do you know there won?t be another murder?? asks a media person to police officer Derick Abraham (Mammootty). And he responds, ?I am sure that my dad?s name is Abraham.? Debutant Shaji Padoor?s Abrahaminte Santhathikal is a tale of two brothers of the same blood and character. Derick is a successful police officer who is the final word in every investigation. He handles even the toughest of cases that deal with tough criminals. When it comes to duty, no obstacle ? be it relationships or sentiments - can stop him.

Fast forward three years and we see another Derick - a drunkard who has lost all hope in life, shattered by the fact that his brother Philip (Anson Paul) refuses to meet him in the prison, saying he is no one to him. What went behind the arrest of Philip and why he hates his elder brother makes the movie.

The film sees a Mammootty who acts his age. The scriptwriter Haneef Adeni has beautifully crafted a screenplay which not only has all the elements of Mammootty?s recent films but has a fantastic story as well. The actor looks handsome and heroic as well, as an action hero who is capable of handling ten goons all by himself. At times he seems superhuman but he is like any other human being when it comes to his brother and we see a helpless and weak man inside the daredevil. Anson Paul too has presented a fantastic performance and shows us that one more promising actor is in the making.

With an apt background score by Gopi Sunder, Haneef Adeni?s script has been made into a brilliant film by Shaji. The punchlines, though rare, leave the audience applauding sans inhibitions. The cinematography by Alby needs a mention; every frame is beautiful, with light and shadow playing against each other. The stunt sequences, especially the car chasing sequence between Derick and Philip, are well choreographed.

Every moment of this suspense thriller is gripping but if you expect another action film of Mammootty like Parole and Streetlight, you are in for a surprise. There is no superstar Mammootty here, but only Derick the police officer, and a caring brother. It looks like the scriptwriters have become intelligent enough to make the 'actor' in him the USP, without losing the beauty of their scripts.

On the whole, Abrahaminte Santhathikal is a suspense-investigative thriller that evokes occasional goosebumps, laughter, sadness and two hours eleven minutes of suspense.

----------


## BASH1982

> Alappuzha Kairali


The king ormippikkunnu
Weekdays morning show ithupole gatinu purathu kure ninnittullatha

----------


## Mike

kiduveiiiii  :Band:   :Band:  






> Alappuzha Kairali HF 
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A6000 using Tapatalk

----------


## Louise Pothen

Pattambi NS HF  :Band: 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6000 using Tapatalk

----------


## Antonio

> Alappuzha Kairali HF 
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A6000 using Tapatalk


Enthonnith
Otta ennam college il poyittilla

----------


## Tigerbasskool

> 3.45 crore first day ennath FB il kandu..
> Athu eattan fans um angeekarikkunnundarunnu avide...


athu shari aanu mashee...ente posts ningal kandillee....
i said around 3.5 cr gross on 1st day which is very good with 630 shows ...TGF 4.31 cr gross with 958 shows on first day..pullimurugan 4.06 cr with 868 shows

----------


## maryland

> *ABRAHAMINTE SANTHATHIKAL MOVIE REVIEW*
> 
> 
> TIMES OF INDIA
> Anjana George, Updated: Jun 16, 2018, 01.20 PM ISTCritic's Rating: 4/5*Story:* Duty comes first for police officer Derick Abraham. What happens when his own brother Philip becomes a suspect in an investigation? Will he compromise on his ethics for his own blood? 
> 
> *Review*: ?How do you know there won?t be another murder?? asks a media person to police officer Derick Abraham (Mammootty). And he responds, ?I am sure that my dad?s name is Abraham.? Debutant Shaji Padoor?s Abrahaminte Santhathikal is a tale of two brothers of the same blood and character. Derick is a successful police officer who is the final word in every investigation. He handles even the toughest of cases that deal with tough criminals. When it comes to duty, no obstacle ? be it relationships or sentiments - can stop him.
> 
> Fast forward three years and we see another Derick - a drunkard who has lost all hope in life, shattered by the fact that his brother Philip (Anson Paul) refuses to meet him in the prison, saying he is no one to him. What went behind the arrest of Philip and why he hates his elder brother makes the movie.
> ...


the Hindu parthrathil, pakshe strictly average ennaanu review (yesterday).. :Read:

----------


## BASH1982

> Full page ad in khaleej times...releasing on 21...


Very good 
21 nalla date anu athinu thakka screen koode kittiyal gcc another history create cheyyum

----------


## Antonio

Noonshow Housefull oru list idanam.
Alappuzha
Tanur
Pattambi

----------


## maryland

> Enthonnith
> Otta ennam college il poyittilla


Derickettante university-il aanu innathe padanam… :Read:

----------


## BASH1982

> Alappuzha Kairali HF 
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A6000 using Tapatalk


Nammude alpy

----------


## maryland

> Nammude alpy


 :Beee:  :Beee:  :Beee:

----------


## ikka

PVR -- 1PM show -- Already 80%

 :Band:   :Band:

----------


## maryland

*700 Pages...*

----------


## Mike

avde okke ennu Holiday pole anallaa  :Surrender: 

HF on a working day .. athum oru Holiday season allanjittum  :Band:  




> Pattambi NS HF 
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A6000 using Tapatalk

----------


## Antonio

> athu shari aanu mashee...ente posts ningal kandillee....
> i said around 3.5 cr gross on 1st day which is very good with 630 shows ...TGF 4.31 cr gross with 958 shows on first day..pullimurugan 4.06 cr with 868 shows


Noooo...thammassikkoolla...
Ikka kku collection varunnath cash aayittalla, "pulinkuru" aayittaanu... so no comparison or show count discussion..

----------


## maryland

> Noooo...thammassikkoolla...
> Ikka kku collection varunnath cash aayittalla, "pulinkuru" aayittaanu... so no comparison or show count discussion..


aa "kuru" aanallo ippol palarkkum pottiyathu… :Choriyal:

----------


## maryland

> PVR -- 1PM show -- Already 80%


 :Yahoo:  :Yahoo:  :Yahoo:

----------


## BASH1982

Alpy kottayam ithanu avastha engil onnum alochikkan illa normally atbb or ih mathrame inganathe status eerandidathum kanu

----------


## KOBRA

Innu maza onnum illa alle 
Good sign

----------


## Tigerbasskool

> Noooo...thammassikkoolla...
> Ikka kku collection varunnath cash aayittalla, "pulinkuru" aayittaanu... so no comparison or show count discussion..


official aayi goodwill thannee post cheyum ..apolum pulinkuru ennu parenyenam  :Boxing:

----------


## ikka

PVR -- 7.45PM -- Already 87% booked!!

 :Band:   :Band:

----------


## KOBRA

PVR Cinemax Q cinemas, Edappaly vanitha okke  night shows full adikkum sure

----------


## KOBRA

TVmum nalla booking undu

----------


## moovybuf

> Very good 
> 21 nalla date anu athinu thakka screen koode kittiyal gcc another history create cheyyum


kittendathaanu... not many other releases i guess...

naatil vacation allenkilum, competetion illaathathu gunam cheyyum.... not many choices right..

----------


## Mike

Manjeri Devaki Cinemas Morning Show

----------


## KOBRA

*Kottakkal HF
*

----------


## Louise Pothen

Kottakkal HF

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6000 using Tapatalk

----------


## Tigerbasskool

> two days gross 7-8 cr aavum....


2 days gross around 6.5cr verum ..
first day 3.5cr+3 cr =6.5 cr
2 days share 3.4 cr

----------


## Louise Pothen

Alappuzha Kairali Ns Rushhttp://cloud.tapatalk.com/s/5b274eb4...618-WA0066.mp4

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6000 using Tapatalk

----------


## KOBRA

*Edappally Extra shows added for First and Seconds shows
*

----------


## Mike

Alappuzha kairali #morning_show working day #monday heavy rush

https://www.facebook.com/mammoottyfansalleppey/videos/2002158676474570/

----------


## Louise Pothen

Edappally extra screen added for fs and ss

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6000 using Tapatalk

----------


## david john

Cinemax 630 930 85%+

----------


## KOBRA

> 2 days gross around 6.5cr verum ..
> first day 3.5cr+3 cr =6.5 cr
> 2 days share 3.4 cr


First daysinekkal kooduthal shows innale kalichittundu 
so first daysinekkal collection kooduthal kanum innale

----------


## ACHOOTTY

moring show thanne............HF aanallo...........

so evning show okke innum podi paarum.

----------


## Mike

Changanacherry Morning Show

----------


## david john

Edaplly extra shows 2 ennam added

----------


## Veiwer11

> Alappuzha Kairali HF 
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A6000 using Tapatalk





> 2 days gross around 6.5cr verum ..
> first day 3.5cr+3 cr =6.5 cr
> 2 days share 3.4 cr


2nd Day Have more Shows than Day 1 ..think So...
2nd Day aakum Kuduthal Collection..

----------


## ACHOOTTY

multi ellam evening show kidu booking aanu...........very good sign.

chalakkudi, kodungallur, karunagappaly okke almost full ippo thanne.

----------


## Louise Pothen

Edapally NOonshow HF 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6000 using Tapatalk

----------


## ACHOOTTY

fans inu pidicha karanam...............morning show karyam piller nokkikkollum week days.............

mattinee mathram aanu alpam ksheenam aavuka.................evening decent status il povum.

----------


## Mike

Polichadukkal Starts...........

 :Band:   :Band:

----------


## KOBRA

> Edapally NOonshow HF 
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A6000 using Tapatalk


Edapally or Edappal 
edappal sarada akananau chance

----------


## Louise Pothen

Manjari HF

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6000 using Tapatalk

----------


## ACHOOTTY

oru 7 cr to 7.5 cr   easy aayi vannu kaanum first  2 tdays...........

----------


## KOBRA

innu oru 2.5 cr + pretheekshikkam

----------


## Mike

Its Edappal Saradha




> Edapally or Edappal 
> edappal sarada akananau chance

----------


## ACHOOTTY

Alappuzha
Manjeri
kottakkal
tanur
pattambi
edappalli

ahhhh...........poratte.....poratte.........

chalakkudi, kondungallur, karunagappaly okke adichekkum.

tvm, clt , tcr  kooduthal theatres ullathinaal moring and mattinee HF kitttan paadu aanu.

----------


## KOBRA

> oru 7 cr to 7.5 cr   easy aayi vannu kaanum first  2 tdays...........


Around 7 enkkilum kanum sure 
 :Band:

----------


## ACHOOTTY

> innu oru 2.5 cr + pretheekshikkam


3 day official aayi.....10 cr angu prakhyapichaal ellm subham.

----------


## Veiwer11

> Edapally NOonshow HF 
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A6000 using Tapatalk





> Edaplly extra shows 2 ennam added





> Kottakkal HF
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A6000 using Tapatalk





> Alappuzha Kairali HF 
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A6000 using Tapatalk





> Pattambi NS HF 
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A6000 using Tapatalk





> Tanur HF
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A6000 using Tapatalk


Noon Show thanne Pwolii

----------


## KOBRA

Ipparavisyam Ella beltum okyanu

----------


## yathra

*Calicut apsara Noon show* 





*calicut sree Noon show*

----------


## Tigerbasskool

> First daysinekkal kooduthal shows innale kalichittundu 
> so first daysinekkal collection kooduthal kanum innale





> 2nd Day Have more Shows than Day 1 ..think So...
> 2nd Day aakum Kuduthal Collection..


yes ...gross il vythyasam kaanum ...7cr gross 2 days kootiyaal thannee ....3.4 cr - 3.5 cr share verum

----------


## Mike

:Band:   :Band:  

Ennale pacha kathi kidakanu ennum parnju oru sthalathu chettan bhayankara kuru pottikkal ayirunnu......... avde poy kodkan vayya.. evde kdakkatte

----------


## Louise Pothen

> Edapally or Edappal 
> edappal sarada akananau chance


Edappal aahne auto fill/correction ullond history IL ninnu Keri varunnaata  :Vandivittu: 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6000 using Tapatalk

----------


## KOBRA

*Kidu kidu*

----------


## KOBRA

Apasara status etrakanum ?

----------


## BASH1982

> Ipparavisyam Ella beltum okyanu


After long time 
After pokkiriraja

----------


## Antonio

> official aayi goodwill thannee post cheyum ..apolum pulinkuru ennu parenyenam


Joby Kottayam aaya kond, Rubber, Ealam, Kurumulak aayittavum collection kittunne.. kwaadikal illayirikkum...

----------


## KOBRA

> Ennale pacha kathi kidakanu ennum parnju oru sthalathu chettan bhayankara kuru pottikkal ayirunnu......... avde poy kodkan vayya.. evde kdakkatte


Q , cinemax okke nalla collection varum innu

----------


## maryland

> Manjari HF
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A6000 using Tapatalk


 :Band:  :Clap:  :Band:

----------


## Antonio

Edappal Saradha innu muthal big screen aanu...
By the way, ithaano Satheeshan Chettan nte theatre...

----------


## Rajamaanikyam

Appol week days ilum thookiyadi... Ee trend thudarnnal 2018 le biggest Blockbuster akumallo Abraham before Koode releases..

----------


## Antonio

Malappuram almost all places noonshow full aanallo
Kavitha Apsara Abhilash 60 percent undakum...
Priya Palakkad?
Tvm city engane ponu??

----------


## ChalakudikaraN

chalakudy surabhi today noon show Housefull !! Continues 9th HOUSEFULL !!

----------


## maryland

> chalakudy surabhi today noon show Housefull !! Continues 9th HOUSEFULL !!


 :Yahoo:  :Yahoo:  :Yahoo:

----------


## Antonio

> chalakudy surabhi today noon show Housefull !! Continues 9th HOUSEFULL !!


Screen1 il ippozhum dinosaurs kedannu karayuvallee...

----------


## hakkimp

> chalakudy surabhi today noon show Housefull !! Continues 9th HOUSEFULL !!

----------


## ChalakudikaraN

will be shifting to screen 1 soon

----------


## maryland

> Screen1 il ippozhum dinosaurs kedannu karayuvallee...


purathu vere chila fans-inte karachil… :Gathering:

----------


## ACHOOTTY

> Malappuram almost all places noonshow full aanallo
> Kavitha Apsara Abhilash 60 percent undakum...
> Priya Palakkad?
> Tvm city engane ponu??


pkd okke 80% easy aayi varum............

apsarakku purame sree koode ullathinaal...............clt hf varilla.    apsara mathram aayirunnel njettichene..........

kottayam okke kidu aanu............easy aayi   70% kaanum.

tvm  il oru paadu single screenil padam ullathinaal hf kittan paadaanu.  

kavitha okke ithra multikkidayil 50% kittiyaal thanne valiya karyam..............athum 6/8 hf adichu kazhinju avide.

----------


## Mike

so mornign show thanne emmathiri occupancy anel ennum evening namukku paniyavum  :Vandivittu:

----------


## Iyyer The Great

> Malappuram almost all places noonshow full aanallo
> Kavitha Apsara Abhilash 60 percent undakum...
> Priya Palakkad?
> Tvm city engane ponu??


Abhilash 60 onnumalla nearly full undenna kande..

----------


## hakkimp

Abrahaminte Santhathikal

Page Liked ? 16 mins ? 
Manjeri Devaki Cinemas Morning Show������

----------


## KOBRA

> Abhilash 60 onnumalla nearly full undenna kande..


KTM abhilash Full collection etrayanu ?

----------


## ACHOOTTY

> After long time 
> After pokkiriraja


pokkiri raja okke compare cheyyan pattilla.............annathe rls alla innu...............clt apsara mathram alle annu..............innu ramanattukara, balussery, extra sree, regal okke undu...........

athu pole ellayidathum mukkinu mukkinu release aanu............so annu kanda olam aayirikkilla innu..............

viewrs oru paadu split aayi......................annathe rls aanel.............ithu orazhacha ella theateilum full aayi odiyene.

----------


## Abin thomas

> KTM abhilash Full collection etrayanu ?


Track cheyan patilla.first day 3.6 lac und.hf ayal mathre cltn kitu

----------


## sachin

> so mornign show thanne emmathiri occupancy anel ennum evening namukku paniyavum


first thread thanne kidukkan vijayamanello bhai nalla rashi next thread arude anu dq thread koode start cheyyanam  :Laughing:

----------


## ACHOOTTY

> first thread thanne kidukkan vijayamanello bhai nalla rashi next thread arude anu dq thread koode start cheyyanam


avan okke out aayille.......ippo padam undo?  ithrayum budhisoonyanaya hero malaylathil adutha kaalathu undayittilla...........ozhukkinu ethire neenthunna pampara viddi.

----------


## Mike

Next Mamamkam  :Band: 

Then Bilal  :Band:   :Band:  

Heavy items only  :Band:   :Band:   :Beach1: 





> first thread thanne kidukkan vijayamanello bhai nalla rashi next thread arude anu dq thread koode start cheyyanam

----------


## Abin thomas

> Abhilash noon show
> 
> Sent from my Lenovo A6020a40 using Tapatalk


Bro status nd innathe response koode onnidane..

----------


## Louise Pothen

Chalakkudi Masss

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6000 using Tapatalk

----------


## Louise Pothen

Ekm Kavitha

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6000 using Tapatalk

----------


## KOBRA

Kavitha okke kidu rush for noonshow

----------


## ACHOOTTY

> Next Mamamkam 
> 
> Then Bilal   
> 
> Heavy items only


athil Bilal venel njan edukkaam tto.................

rajamanikyam - 2 vannal enikku tharanam ennu 10 varsham munpu fk yil njan avasyapettittundu.................athayirikkanam ente adya thread ennu wait cheythirikkuka aanu.................kaanunnilla.  athindakku bilal vannu chaadi.

----------


## Mike

evde working day enganeyo 

Anyayam thanne 

njan maxm 50% anu expect cheythe. ithippo  :Band:  





> Ekm Kavitha
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A6000 using Tapatalk

----------


## ACHOOTTY

> Kavitha okke kidu rush for noonshow


details pls...........500 okke undel..........thanne double dhamakka aanu.

----------


## ACHOOTTY

> evde working day enganeyo 
> 
> Anyayam thanne 
> 
> njan maxm 50% anu expect cheythe. ithippo



pilleru motham theateil aanu.................

----------


## Mike

photo ititundu.. athil ninnariyam its above 75% + or more  :Band:  




> details pls...........500 okke undel..........thanne double dhamakka aanu.

----------


## Mike

Bilal vittu oru kaliyilla........

athinokke extra show ennam edukkan aaru undavanaa......... hooooo release orthittu thanne romanjam........





> athil Bilal venel njan edukkaam tto.................
> 
> rajamanikyam - 2 vannal enikku tharanam ennu 10 varsham munpu fk yil njan avasyapettittundu.................athayirikkanam ente adya thread ennu wait cheythirikkuka aanu.................kaanunnilla.  athindakku bilal vannu chaadi.

----------


## BASH1982

> Next Mamamkam 
> 
> Then Bilal   
> 
> Heavy items only


Bilalinu firstlook poster polum venda intial nu

Mangam starcast illa kanji set up ennokke paranju karayunna annanmar onnu arinjal nallathu mammooty enna peru mathram mathi abraham thanne ettavum valiya udhaharanam

----------


## Louise Pothen

Mapranam Varna NS Housefull🕺🏻🕺🏻

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6000 using Tapatalk

----------


## BASH1982

> Ekm Kavitha
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A6000 using Tapatalk


Thakarthu vari
Kidu

----------


## Antonio

> KTM abhilash Full collection etrayanu ?


900 plus seater Alle??

----------


## KOBRA

> details pls...........500 okke undel..........thanne double dhamakka aanu.


photom mukalil undu
athu kandittu 500+ onnum alla

----------


## yathra

*Mapranam varna NS HF*

----------


## Antonio

> *Mapranam varna NS HF*


Housefull badha Malappuram  Alappuzha vittu Trichur ilekkum...

----------


## BASH1982

> *Mapranam varna NS HF*


Ivanmarkkonnum schoolilum jolikkonnum pokende

----------


## Antonio

> photom mukalil undu
> athu kandittu 500+ onnum alla


Kavitha 60 percent kaanum

----------


## Antonio

> Ivanmarkkonnum schoolilum jolikkonnum pokende


Mazha vellappokkam Nipah ennokke paranju leave eduthoo?

----------


## ACHOOTTY

> *Mapranam varna NS HF*


avide okke NS .............HF  padam vere level aanallo.............irinjalakkudayilu 2 theatre,  thalaikkulam okke padam ulllappol.

----------


## emirates

Khaleej times ad 

Sent from my X9009 using Tapatalk

----------


## KOBRA

> Kavitha 60 percent kaanum


60 % onnum alla bike thanne undu 250 +

----------


## ACHOOTTY

> Ivanmarkkonnum schoolilum jolikkonnum pokende


nammale pole thanne ellam schoolim joliyilum aanu. :Tasty:

----------


## Antonio

> Khaleej times ad 
> 
> Sent from my X9009 using Tapatalk


Manorama il "Mahamari pole Mahanatanam nale muthal"..Avide enthaakumo parayunnath???

----------


## Antonio

> nammale pole thanne ellam schoolim joliyilum aanu.


Ha ha..
Athu pwolichuuuu
Ivide FK..avide theatre il..

----------


## ACHOOTTY

> Mazha vellappokkam Nipah ennokke paranju leave eduthoo?


enthoru karachil aarnnu....ivide rls inte 2 day munpu vare...........rls mattanam ennu paranju...........immal oru post ittirunnu..........athu perfect aayi.   kulam ethra kundi kandirikkunnu............kundi ethra kulam kandirikunnnu..............keralthinu mazha okke oru issue aano?  hahahahha

----------


## emirates

> 60 % onnum alla bike thanne undu 250 +


80plus undu

Sent from my X9009 using Tapatalk

----------


## Antonio

> enthoru karachil aarnnu....ivide rls inte 2 day munpu vare...........rls mattanam ennu paranju...........immal oru post ittirunnu..........athu perfect aayi.   kulam ethra kundi kandirikkunnu............kundi ethra kulam kandirikunnnu..............keralthinu mazha okke oru issue aano?  hahahahha


Ayyoooo..
Ok.. Nipah won't be an issue by 12th ennu njan paranjaarunnu..

----------


## Antonio

> 80plus undu
> 
> Sent from my X9009 using Tapatalk


Ernakulam traffic kaaranam south west direction il ninnullavar Kavitha angu fix cheythu..Multi book cheythaalum edappally okke ethipedandee..ithavumbo MG road il safe zone..

----------


## hakkimp

Abrahaminte Santhathikal
Page Liked ? 50 mins ? 

Edappal Sharadha Morning Show🙏🙏😊

----------


## Antonio

Edappal
Manchery
Tanur
Chalakudy
Alappuzha
Mapranam...

----------


## Antonio

Changanachery innum Abhinaya il NS undarunnoo???

----------


## Antonio

PVR n PVR gold full Red aayi..
Q  IL onnu
PAN il onnu..
Edappally il 2 um Red thanne...

----------


## Antonio

@Akhil krishnan bro Palakkad-priya??

----------


## sachin

> Next Mamamkam 
> 
> Then Bilal   
> 
> Heavy items only


wohoo kidu itemse ullalle bilal okke 300 screens venam ennalle pakuthiperkenkilum ticket kitoo  :cheers:  :cheers:

----------


## sachin

> athil Bilal venel njan edukkaam tto.................
> 
> rajamanikyam - 2 vannal enikku tharanam ennu 10 varsham munpu fk yil njan avasyapettittundu.................athayirikkanam ente adya thread ennu wait cheythirikkuka aanu.................kaanunnilla.  athindakku bilal vannu chaadi.


ayyo vendaye btwn bhai ethelum thread thudangiyitundo???

----------


## sachin

> avan okke out aayille.......ippo padam undo?  ithrayum budhisoonyanaya hero malaylathil adutha kaalathu undayittilla...........ozhukkinu ethire neenthunna pampara viddi.


pan indian star akumbolum ithokke parayanam ketto  :Laughing:

----------


## saamy

> Changanachery innum Abhinaya il NS undarunnoo???


Yes.......

----------


## KOBRA

Big Capacity Working day
CLT, TVM , EKM ,KTM , KAnnore okke above 70% +  for Ns

----------


## KOBRA

> Yes.......


Innu Noonshow abhinayil ayirnno appole Anuvil ?

----------


## ACHOOTTY

> ayyo vendaye btwn bhai ethelum thread thudangiyitundo???


illa............10 varshamayi.............waiting for bellari raja..............bilal varum ennu karuthi illa.

----------


## ACHOOTTY

> pan indian star akumbolum ithokke parayanam ketto


pan indiayil nikkkunnavanmarkku thanne pullu vila aanu ippo. appo aanu puthiya oraal. swantham thattakam okke adakki barikkenda time...........kashtam.

----------


## perumal

> avde okke ennu Holiday pole anallaa 
> 
> HF on a working day .. athum oru Holiday season allanjittum


Athum noon show oke  :Eek:  kidukki

----------


## Rayamanikyam

> athil Bilal venel njan edukkaam tto.................
> 
> rajamanikyam - 2 vannal enikku tharanam ennu 10 varsham munpu fk yil njan avasyapettittundu.................athayirikkanam ente adya thread ennu wait cheythirikkuka aanu.................kaanunnilla.  athindakku bilal vannu chaadi.



*shhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh  athinu Main hoo ayahaammmmmmmmmmmm !*

----------


## saamy

> Innu Noonshow abhinayil ayirnno appole Anuvil ?


2 thtrum......

----------


## ACHOOTTY

> *shhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh  athinu Main hoo ayahaammmmmmmmmmmm !*


FK yil ente ore oru aavasyam aanu........athu niraverum enni karuthuthunnu..........pakshe padam ennu varum?

----------


## Sajil K R

Matinee kottayam abhilash

Sent from my Lenovo A6020a40 using Tapatalk

----------


## Mammooka fan

Derick abraham ruling box office

----------


## Antonio

Mattinnee kku ippozhee Abhilash il line nikkan thidangiyoo??

----------


## Mike

*Kannur savitha noon show-65% *

----------


## Dasettan

Abhinaya extra show aano ??

Sent from my SM-G615F using Tapatalk

----------


## Dasettan

Ktm filling fast

Sent from my SM-G615F using Tapatalk

----------


## Antonio

> Abhinaya extra show aano ??
> 
> Sent from my SM-G615F using Tapatalk


Yup..
Innale undarunnoo??
 @Akhil krishnan bro paranjirunnu..but confirm aayillalo..
Innu any way Changanachery 6 shows @Don David

----------


## saamy

> Abhinaya extra show aano ??
> 
> Sent from my SM-G615F using Tapatalk


Yes ippol added

----------


## Dasettan

> Yup..
> Innale undarunnoo??
 @Akhil krishnan bro paranjirunnu..but confirm aayillalo..
> Innu any way Changanachery 6 shows @Don David


K. Ennalathe kaaryam ariyilla

Sent from my SM-G615F using Tapatalk

----------


## King Amal

After the terrific saturday nd sunday
#AbrahaminteSanthathikal started first working day morning show with superb occupancy.... 
BlockBuster on Card 👌👍👏😎😎

----------


## King Amal

Manjeri devaki cinemax 
Day .3 working day
Mass crowd.noon show.. 

Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk

----------


## King Amal

Ernakulam lulu multiplex... Today status

Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk

----------


## King Amal

10th continous Housefull show.. 

Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk

----------


## King Amal

Tvm kairali.. Mattinee rush. .. Day 3!

Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk

----------


## King Amal

👍

Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk

----------


## KOBRA

*Evide DQ discussion onnum venda 

Only Mammootty*

----------


## yathra

*calicut sree matinee houseful with 100 plus returns*

----------


## KOBRA

kidu   kidu   kidukidukidukidukidukidukidu

----------


## arjunan

super duper monday   :Drum:

----------


## arjunan

> kidu   kidu   kidukidukidukidukidukidukidu


 :Celebrate005:  :Celebrate005:  :Celebrate005:

----------


## Sajil K R

> pkd okke 80% easy aayi varum............
> 
> apsarakku purame sree koode ullathinaal...............clt hf varilla.    apsara mathram aayirunnel njettichene..........
> 
> kottayam okke kidu aanu............easy aayi   70% kaanum.
> 
> tvm  il oru paadu single screenil padam ullathinaal hf kittan paadaanu.  
> 
> kavitha okke ithra multikkidayil 50% kittiyaal thanne valiya karyam..............athum 6/8 hf adichu kazhinju avide.


Kottayam 80% kanum.front 3 rows vaccant .. balcony ariyilla over all 80 varum 

Sent from my Lenovo A6020a40 using Tapatalk

----------


## King Amal

UAE Ad

Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk

----------


## KOBRA

@Yatra 
Matine apasara status ?

----------


## KOBRA

> Kottayam 80% kanum.front 3 rows vaccant .. balcony ariyilla over all 80 varum 
> 
> Sent from my Lenovo A6020a40 using Tapatalk


Good Sign  :Band:

----------


## Mike



----------


## Sajil K R

> Mattinnee kku ippozhee Abhilash il line nikkan thidangiyoo??


Noon show vittapol thanne nalla q undarunnu

Sent from my Lenovo A6020a40 using Tapatalk

----------


## BASH1982

> Kashtapet compare chyano?Ikkayod compare chyanel annum innum orale ullu mohanlal..comparison polum arhikunila as actor....bo comparison anel ikka 2 ennam chythapolula rsltum pulli chythapolula rsltm nokiya mathy...


Ikkade opposit lalettan anu ennu parayunnathu thanne namukku oru abhimanam anu
Jayikkuvanelum thokkuvanelum malsaram lalettanumayittu mathram

----------


## Abin thomas

> Noon show vittapol thanne nalla q undarunnu
> 
> Sent from my Lenovo A6020a40 using Tapatalk


Matinee balcony full.first class abv 80% ipozhum alukal vannu kondirikunnu.noon shw response engane.

----------


## Mike

Pattanamtitta Aishwarya Morning Show

----------


## Abin thomas

A guy was caught by abhilash theatre management for selling black tickets inside the theatre premises

----------


## Louise Pothen

Calicut Sree Hf

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6000 using Tapatalk

----------


## Louise Pothen

Maranaananthara masss

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6000 using Tapatalk

----------


## saamy

> Kottayam 80% kanum.front 3 rows vaccant .. balcony ariyilla over all 80 varum 
> 
> Sent from my Lenovo A6020a40 using Tapatalk


80% noonshow kidu status anu 950 seater..800 adthu alkar und for noonshow  :Clap:

----------


## Mike

Thaliparamba Alinkeel #Matinee 
#DerickAbraham #AbrahaminteSanthathikal #HugeRush #Day3

----------


## Louise Pothen

Wadakkancherry New Ragam MS

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6000 using Tapatalk

----------


## Abin thomas

Today second show 300 tickets sold out already.100+ remaining online.sure hf

----------


## Mike

Vanitha il ennum oru extra show koode kittum may be  :Band:

----------


## Louise Pothen

Thalipparamba matinee

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6000 using Tapatalk

----------


## Mike

Wadakkanchery New Ragam Morning Show

----------


## KOBRA

> Matinee balcony full.first class abv 80% ipozhum alukal vannu kondirikunnu.noon shw response engane.


Appole full adikkan chance undu alle ?

----------


## Abin thomas

> 80% noonshow kidu status anu 950 seater..800 adthu alkar und for noonshow


Matinee athilum kooduthal und.more than 750+ is there

----------


## Louise Pothen

Kottayam Matinee

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6000 using Tapatalk

----------


## Mike

Parapanangadi Pallavi 3.pm Show

----------


## Abin thomas

> Appole full adikkan chance undu alle ?


Ya chances are there.its a 950 seater theatre ithu thanne heavy anu

----------


## Mike

TVM Kairali

----------


## saamy

> Matinee athilum kooduthal und.more than 750+ is there


Full ayile matinee ???

----------


## Mike

Changanachery Anu #Matinee

----------


## saamy

> Ya chances are there.its a 950 seater theatre ithu thanne heavy anu


Changanassery anel 400 peru returns poyene aa level vech

----------


## Mike

Alapuzha Kairali Matinee Show HF

----------


## frincekjoseph

Singapore varuneee... June 24




>

----------


## Mike

#KondottyKalpaka#Matinee

----------


## Louise Pothen

Pathanamthitta 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6000 using Tapatalk

----------


## Mike

Alappey...  :Band:  

Ennathe ella shows um sold out  :Band:

----------


## Louise Pothen

Parappanangadi Pallavi

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6000 using Tapatalk

----------


## Louise Pothen

Vadakara

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6000 using Tapatalk

----------


## KOBRA

Kochi maulti okke kidu booking

Q night show full adikkum ennu thonnunu
 njarakkal Magestics okk e polum

----------


## Mike

Karunagappally

----------


## ACHOOTTY

> *calicut sree matinee houseful with 100 plus returns*


Apsara full aayillenkil...........avidekku vidarnnille..............


clt sree appo motham ithu vare kalicha ethandu ella  showyum full aayirikkum allo..........innu mattinee full aanel.

----------


## Sajil K R

> Bro status nd innathe response koode onnidane..


മോഹൻ ലാൽ ഫാൻസ്* ആയ 2 സുഹൃത്തുക്കളോട് ഒപ്പം ആരുന്നു കണ്ടത്.. അവർക്ക് രണ്ടു പേർക്കും ഒരുപാട് ഇഷ്ടം ആയി....  പടം കഴിഞ്ഞ ക്ലാപ്സ് ആരുന്നു..  ചില ഡയലോഗ് ഒകെ മാരക റെസ്പോൺസ് ആരുന്നു... 

Sent from my Lenovo A6020a40 using Tapatalk

----------


## Louise Pothen

Changanasshery Anu  :Drum:  :Drum:  

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6000 using Tapatalk

----------


## BASH1982

> Matinee balcony full.first class abv 80% ipozhum alukal vannu kondirikunnu.noon shw response engane.


Abhilashil rajamanikkam kandathu orma varunnu release cheythu after one week k r narayanan marichathu karanam office okke spl leave nere abhilashil van janasagaram thered time kanan annu blackinu tiket edukkendi vannu athum morning show kittiyathu front row seat

----------


## KOBRA

*Appole satarday pole thanne ayi innu Mondayilum

Sure 2.5 cr +  urappu*

----------


## Louise Pothen

Innu all Kerala kola mass class bunk aanelo ellanom bagum thookki teaterilekanello ppyekkunnath 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6000 using Tapatalk

----------


## Louise Pothen

Palakkad Priya

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6000 using Tapatalk

----------


## Abin thomas

> Abhilashil rajamanikkam kandathu orma varunnu release cheythu after one week k r narayanan marichathu karanam office okke spl leave nere abhilashil van janasagaram thered time kanan annu blackinu tiket edukkendi vannu athum morning show kittiyathu front row seat


Njn ini pokum bro.ee week exam anu.thursday theerum weekend pwolikum.

----------


## KOBRA

*youthum fansum repeated watch undu ennu thnnunu*

----------


## Helwin

> 


zambia ozhich africayile ella sthallangalum indallo... :kanneer:

----------


## KOBRA

> Palakkad Priya
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A6000 using Tapatalk


which show ?

----------


## Mike

Heavy  :Band:  

Avde sree koode vendathanu

----------


## Louise Pothen

Ariesplex big screen mess booking 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6000 using Tapatalk

----------


## BASH1982

> Alappey...  
> 
> Ennathe ella shows um sold out


Kodum mass

----------


## Mike

#Koothuparamba Baby 1.pm.show 
#HouseFull

----------


## Louise Pothen

Kannur 15mins before show

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6000 using Tapatalk

----------


## King Amal

Going for 4.30 pm show @payyanur shanthi.. 
#Count 3  😊

----------


## BASH1982

> Heavy  
> 
> Avde sree koode vendathanu


Heavy 
After loang time alpyil ingane oru ikka padam kalikkunne vere level thanne

----------


## Louise Pothen

Changanasshery Matinee hf

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6000 using Tapatalk

----------


## KOBRA

> zambia ozhich africayile ella sthallangalum indallo... :kanneer:


Ni zambiyil anu ennu avere arinju kanum  :Laughing:

----------


## Louise Pothen

മഞ്ചേരി

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6000 using Tapatalk

----------


## Mike

Matinee ee pokku anel eni First Second Show onnum nokanilla  :Band:   :Band:

----------


## ACHOOTTY

> Palakkad Priya
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A6000 using Tapatalk


full aayi kanum allo.......................

----------


## Young Mega Star

Apo 21stinu ing GCC ethukayanu DERICK....  Cant wait more..  :Drum:

----------


## Louise Pothen

ദേവിപ്രിയ്* hf  :Drum: 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6000 using Tapatalk

----------


## Louise Pothen

> which show ?


Matinee

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6000 using Tapatalk

----------


## Young Mega Star

UAE fans shows details arelum ifuvanel please tag me.

----------


## BASH1982

Alpy
Kottayam 
Changnasseri
Pathanamthitta
Thakarthu

----------


## ACHOOTTY

> Heavy  
> 
> Avde sree koode vendathanu


varunnavare kondu okke nalathe tiket koduthu vidu.................appo naalem ithu pole parayaam.........engine undu ente budhi...........

----------


## BASH1982

> varunnavare kondu okke nalathe tiket koduthu vidu.................appo naalem ithu pole parayaam.........engine undu ente budhi...........


Ente oru anubhavathil alpyil monday okke full akunnathu rare anu

----------


## Louise Pothen

Mavelikara Prathibha Matinee  :Drum:  :Drum:  

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6000 using Tapatalk

----------


## jumail pala

Chry inu 6 shows undu 4 shows in anu 2 in abhinaya .. naley thottu adhinaya second show undakum ns undakilla

----------


## ACHOOTTY

> Ente oru anubhavathil alpyil monday okke full akunnathu rare anu


theatre capacity cheuthaanu bhai..........400 entho aanu.............pakshe ingine HF return varunnathu kondu van koluthu and wom spread aakum.........athaanu thirakku veendum veendum koottunnathu.

sree yil koode innale vaikettu ittirunnu.................innum ittekum.

so ini innu ee ticket kittathavar okke naale book cheythaal almost similar avastha aavum..................so ivide theatre capacity oru factor aanu..........

----------


## Young Mega Star

Above Ramaleela, Aadu2 oke pokanam..Even though they had holiday advantages , Abraham with long run has the power to cross their collection.. Ikkadenu oru satisfactory movie mathi Keralam motham teateril ozhuki ethan enu AS theliyichu.. Appo oru unaunimous +ve wom with mass elements anel orkan koodi vaya ..MEGA MEGA STAR for a Reason  :Namichu:  :Namichu:

----------


## ACHOOTTY

> Mavelikara Prathibha Matinee  
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A6000 using Tapatalk


immathiri monday okke mavelikkara - prathihayil.........rush vannaal...........annan padam aanel........100 day ottichene.

----------


## ACHOOTTY

> Above Ramaleela, Aadu2 oke pokanam..Even though they had holiday advantages , Abraham with long run has the power to cross their collection.. Ikkadenu oru satisfactory movie mathi Keralam motham teateril ozhuki ethan enu AS theliyichu.. Appo oru unaunimous +ve wom with mass elements anel orkan koodi vaya ..MEGA MEGA STAR for a Reason


aadu okke first week irangiyathu  400 show only.  athum 70% smaal theatres aanu.............appurathu MP kalam adakki vaanirunnu week - 1 . so dont compare aadu with abraham.....first week.   ezhyalathu ethilla collection.

----------


## Veiwer11

Ee pookkaneel ennum nights extra shows kalikkumallo

----------


## Louise Pothen

:Band:  :Band: 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6000 using Tapatalk

----------


## ACHOOTTY

> Sent from my ONEPLUS A6000 using Tapatalk


padmanabha full aakathe devi priya full aayo?   angine varaan vazhi illalllo.

----------


## Tigerbasskool

kola kolli status updates ...HF perumazha all ove...derick abraham mania in kerala  :Clap: 

so lets calculate the collection.... innum koodi cherthu 9.5 cr gross verum

1st day 3.5+3+3=9.5cr (approx) should be around 10 cr ..because 2nd day was heavy ....but lets keep it low 

so Total share till now (incl today) should be 4.5 cr (3 days)

----------


## Helwin

> Going for 4.30 pm show @payyanur shanthi.. 
> #Count 3  





> Ni zambiyil anu ennu avere arinju kanum


aada ... nee oke poyi kaanu   :Unhappy:   :Unhappy:

----------


## KOBRA

> Alpy
> Kottayam 
> Changnasseri
> Pathanamthitta
> Thakarthu


kazinja kure verhsnagalyi belt loos airunnu evide okke ippole clear ayi :Laughing:

----------


## Mike

Duranthanmar ullidathonnum padam release cheyikilla  :Ayyo: 




> aada ... nee oke poyi kaanu

----------


## Mike

Manjeri Devakees Day-3 Matnee show HF
11th Continous House Full Show on Cards

 :Band:   :Band:   :Band:

----------


## Tigerbasskool

> kazinja kure verhsnagalyi belt loos airunnu evide okke ippole clear ayi


alleppey n pta okee unbelievable rush thannee....ini thottu mam fort aayi kootaam

----------


## Mike

Nilambur Fairyland HF  :Band:   :Band:

----------


## abraham

Ad in Khaleej times and gulf news

----------


## KOBRA

> immathiri monday okke mavelikkara - prathihayil.........rush vannaal...........annan padam aanel........100 day ottichene.


MVK surrounding areyil 5 place padam kalikkunnundu

MVK, chenganore , harippadu , kattanam ( Ragam ,tanam) , pandalam,  Ennittum kidu rush

----------


## Helwin

kottayam status was surprising !! changanassery oke messod mess

----------


## ACHOOTTY

> Manjeri Devakees Day-3 Matnee show HF
> 11th Continous House Full Show on Cards


Don david int manjeri. :Band:

----------


## ACHOOTTY

> MVK surrounding areyil 5 place padam kalikkunnundu
> 
> MVK, chenganore , harippadu , kattanam ( Ragam ,tanam) , pandalam,  Ennittum rush


kolakolli aanallo appo...............

----------


## Louise Pothen

Pattambi Krishna Matinee

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6000 using Tapatalk

----------


## Mike

#kottakalSangeeth #Matinee #HF
#DerickAbraham #AbrahaminteSanthathikal #HugeRush #Day3

----------


## Louise Pothen

[QUOTE=ACHOOTTY;8319920]padmanabha full aakathe devi priya full aayo?   angine varaan vazhi illalllo.[/QUOTE @Manoj

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6000 using Tapatalk

----------


## mujthaba

Official figures epo varum ??

----------


## ACHOOTTY

> Nilambur Fairyland HF


malappuram HF chakara..................

tanur, parappanangadi, kondotty, edappal, manjeri now nilambur.

ponnani and  perinthlmanna okke sure hf aavum.

----------


## Manoj

2nd time കാണുന്നു, devipriya full aanu. പദ്മനാഭ വീണ്ടും complaint ആയെന്നു തോന്നുന്നു

Sent from my Moto G (5) using Tapatalk

----------


## ACHOOTTY

immade pkd oru HF varendathu aanallo makkale..............

----------


## Mike

#PerinthalManna#Carnival

----------


## ACHOOTTY

> 2nd time കാണുന്നു, devipriya full aanu. പദ്മനാഭ വീണ്ടും complaint ആയെന്നു തോന്നുന്നു
> 
> Sent from my Moto G (5) using Tapatalk


ayyo. pani aanallo................ini ippo kairali kku purame sree yil koode padam idendi varum vaikeettu.

----------


## Veiwer11

Tv yil okke kurachu koode promo kodukkan parayu to the makers 
family okke heavy aayi varatte

Maximum ingu edukkaam

----------


## KOBRA

> 2nd time കാണുന്നു, devipriya full aanu. പദ്മനാഭ വീണ്ടും complaint ആയെന്നു തോന്നുന്നു
> 
> Sent from my Moto G (5) using Tapatalk


Sreeyil idan para anna

----------


## Mike

already full

Pic ititundu  :Band:  





> malappuram HF chakara..................
> 
> tanur, parappanangadi, kondotty, edappal, manjeri now nilambur.
> 
> ponnani and  *perinthlmanna* okke sure hf aavum.

----------


## King Amal

Tvm mattinee updates..  Devipriya housefull..  Kairali 90%..

----------


## g k

Tvm carnival Greenfield 7:30 pm show added
Total 7 shows

Sent from my Lenovo K8 Note using Tapatalk

----------


## Mike

Extra Shows adding on working day  :Band:   :Band:  





> Tvm carnival Greenfield 7:30 pm show added
> Total 7 shows
> 
> Sent from my Lenovo K8 Note using Tapatalk

----------


## KOBRA

> ayyo. pani aanallo................ini ippo kairali kku purame sree yil koode padam idendi varum vaikeettu.


Ithippole nammude padam erangaumbole anallo projectorinokke vayarilakkm  :Laughing:

----------


## maryland

Shadow Cinemas (Pazhayannur, TCR)
6:00pm: only 19 seats remaining
9:00pm: only 20 seats remaining...
 :Band:

----------


## KOBRA

> Tvm mattinee updates..  Devipriya housefull..  Kairali 90%..


Devi priya etrayanu capacity ?

----------


## Tigerbasskool

> Tv yil okke kurachu koode promo kodukkan parayu to the makers 
> family okke heavy aayi varatte
> 
> Maximum ingu edukkaam


promos okee athyavishyam undu...3- 4 interviews already tv channel il vannu kazhinyu ...innu anson paul nte oru song release undu..ads n songs r good for promotion but too many interviews will be annoying..kairali interview il mammootty chillaa spoilers purethu vittittu undu

----------


## Akhil krishnan

Perinthalmanna Carnival

----------


## Veiwer11

> promos okee athyavishyam undu...3- 4 interviews already tv channel il vannu kazhinyu ...innu anson paul nte oru song release undu..ads n songs r good for promotion but too many interviews will be annoying..kairali interview il mammootty chillaa spoilers purethu vittittu undu


Ok thanks  10cr by today or tomorrow morning next20 cr...

----------


## Akhil krishnan

> immade pkd oru HF varendathu aanallo makkale..............





Inna Pidicho Housefull

----------


## KOBRA

@ Akhil krishnan ethi ini updatetine podi pooram ayrikkum

machaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa keep it up

----------


## Akhil krishnan

Palakkad Priya Housefull

----------


## Louise Pothen

Edappal matinee

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6000 using Tapatalk

----------


## ACHOOTTY

> Shadow Cinemas (Pazhayannur, TCR)
> 6:00pm: only 19 seats remaining
> 9:00pm: only 20 seats remaining...


TCR innu koothara reporting aanallo.

----------


## Akhil krishnan

> @ akil krishan ethi ini updatetine podi pooram ayrikkum
> 
> machaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa keep it up



Thanks Man..updates kurachu kuravayrkm..e week kurachu busy aanu..tym kittumbol okke idaam..sat and sunday full on updates aayrikum..

----------


## ACHOOTTY

> Palakkad Priya Housefull


Akhil........vannu............aishwaryamayi.......  ...

immade palakkadu.

9/10  HF shows..... :Drum:

----------


## KOBRA

> Thanks Man..updates kurachu kuravayrkm..e week kurachu busy aanu..tym kittumbol okke idaam..sat and sunday full on updates aayrikum..


Ok machaaaaaa padam nale irangum . karayngal okke nadakkattte  :Laughing:

----------


## maryland

Thrissur Inox
all shows fast filling.. :Clap:

----------


## Tigerbasskool

> Ok thanks  10cr by today or tomorrow morning next20 cr...


sarcasm aano  :Laughing:  allengil innu koodi cherthu 10cr gross verum ..share 4.5cr (3 days)

----------


## Akhil krishnan

> Ok machaaaaaa padam nale irangum . karayngal okke nadakkattte



 :Thumbup:  :Thumbup:  thanks machaa

----------


## ACHOOTTY

> Thrissur Inox
> all shows fast filling..


nanmille ningalkku..........ingine fast fillling idaan.........

ivide big theatres HF + returns photo idumbol.

----------


## KOBRA

> Thrissur Inox
> all shows fast filling..


mery thalla usharayi

viyur deep, kirali, gaanam updaes okke ponnotte ?

----------


## Akhil krishnan

Vadakara CNC

----------


## ACHOOTTY

Chalakkudi 3 pm.......ippo full aavum..............ithu vare kalicha ella shoyum chalakkudiyil full.   athu pole thanne kodungallurum.

----------


## maryland

thiruppathiyaayi… :Thnx4theri: 
naale muthal Thrissur Inox 
reduced to 1 show.. :Doh:

----------


## Mammooka fan

Kochin vanitha 4 pm extra shw ano arenkilum onnu check chy

----------


## Veiwer11

> sarcasm aano  allengil innu koodi cherthu 10cr gross verum ..share 4.5cr (3 days)


innu 10cr Touch Cheyyum Ennaan Paranjath Depends on Night Shows
Illenkil by Tomorrow morning...10Cr aakum

Next Stop 20Cr...

----------


## ACHOOTTY

> mery thalla usharayi
> 
> viyur deep, kirali, gaanam updaes okke ponnotte ?



Tcr  maryadhakku report cheyyan oraalilla..............ippo pattikaadu aayi aarum illa avide.   poorathiu mathrame naalu aal povooo.

----------


## Mammooka fan

> thiruppathiyaayi…
> naale muthal Thrissur Inox 
> reduced to 1 show..


Sheri. Analo ath ntha angane athum mrng shw analo

----------


## ACHOOTTY

> thiruppathiyaayi…
> naale muthal Thrissur Inox 
> reduced to 1 show..


kashtam.   kannu thattathirikkan eppozhum ithu pole ulla chila kanneru kolangal kaanum.............

Tcr  (aa thuppunna smile kaanan illa)

----------


## Veiwer11

> Vanitha il ennum oru extra show koode kittum may be





> Kochin vanitha 4 pm extra shw ano arenkilum onnu check chy


Extra Show aan @Don David

----------


## Louise Pothen

Tirur Noonshow

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6000 using Tapatalk

----------


## Mammooka fan

Tgf polum first working day ithreyum ilayrunu
Derick heavy

----------


## KOBRA

kidu kidu  kidu kidu kidu kidu kidu kidu kidu kidu kidu kidu kidu kidu

----------


## Veiwer11

> thiruppathiyaayi…
> naale muthal Thrissur Inox 
> reduced to 1 show..


Enthu Patti Ennathe Shows okke Fast Filling Anallo...
May be error aayirikkum

----------


## Tigerbasskool

> innu 10cr Touch Cheyyum Ennaan Paranjath Depends on Night Shows
> Illenkil by Tomorrow morning...10Cr aakum
> 
> Next Stop 20Cr...


yea lets hope goodwill will post the official collection through their fb page asap

----------


## ACHOOTTY

> Tirur Noonshow
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A6000 using Tapatalk


ambo......noon show ithaanel..........evening enthaaavum.

njan adyam thrissur aanu ennu karuthi...........
 @maryland  kannu thurannu nokku......jana sagaram not thrissur ............ithu tirur aanu......

----------


## ChalakudikaraN

Housefull magic again !! 10 th continues HOUSEFULL at surabhi!! matinee also HOUSEFULL

----------


## Louise Pothen

Chalakudy Surabhi matinee

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6000 using Tapatalk

----------


## Tigerbasskool

> Tgf polum first working day ithreyum ilayrunu
> Derick heavy


aaroo parenyee polee derick abraham is david nainans father  :Wink:  ..apanoolam varilelloo oru monum :dq:  :Smile:

----------


## Akhil krishnan



----------


## ChalakudikaraN

10th continues hf

----------


## Tigerbasskool

> Housefull magic again !! 10 th continues HOUSEFULL at surabhi!! matinee also HOUSEFULL


veree level anelloo pokku  :Yo:

----------


## Donn

ROI enna release ?? 21st or 22nd... Waiting..... @Don David

----------


## KOBRA

House full  Akum evening three shows

Q Cinemas: Gold Souk Grande



03:10 PM
05:45 PM
07:10 PM
09:50 PM

----------


## Akhil krishnan

Extra Show Added At Alappuzha Kairali Sree.. Show Time 9.30pm

----------


## Antonio

> Matinee balcony full.first class abv 80% ipozhum alukal vannu kondirikunnu.noon shw response engane.


Aaa CMS college ilum Natakom poly il um onnum otta pilleru innu class il illannu thonnunnu...

----------


## Louise Pothen

Talashery liberty

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6000 using Tapatalk

----------


## Antonio

> Extra Show Added At Alappuzha Kairali Sree.. Show Time 9.30pm


 @Don David - Alappuzha innum 5 shows

----------


## sachin

> Enthonu pan india mahanati side role keerthide ..velil poyi kozhi padam chythondirikunu nalla nilak career pokondirunapol break edth poyi kozhipadangal chyunnu onnu polum gathipidikan ponila avdthe trend mass films okeyanu...nalla cinemakal chyth stardom urapikanula 2 years waste ayi pokum..pranav oke vannu ini kali marum ennu polum chinthikanulla budhi ivanilla..big ms nu sesham aa rangil verenda career (stardom matram anu udeshichath) avan thulachu kalayum ee pokkanel..thirich vannu 2-3 mass films chyanulenu ippolum solo polullath padach vidunnu


Mahanati dq guname undayitullu ividem cheyyunudello vishnu unnikrishnan padam entertainer anu hindiyil irangatte oralpam kshema kanikko pinne star value onnum dqnte evidem poyitilla next mal padam varumbol kanam kolakolli initial athu dqnte guarantee anu ithupole ulla padangal cheythu nediyeduthathanu pinne risk edukathe safe sideil mal matram cheythu valiya star akunnathilum better alle oru pan indian star akunathu let him try no harm in it........................

----------


## Antonio

> Chalakudy Surabhi matinee
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A6000 using Tapatalk


10/10 Chalakudy

----------


## Akhil krishnan

Thalassery Liberty

----------


## Louise Pothen

Manjari Kairali matinee

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6000 using Tapatalk

----------


## KOBRA

Kochiyil 
Majestic Theatre: Narakkal  (50%)ozichu bakkiyullademellam kidu booking anu

----------


## Akhil krishnan

Calicut Regal 11 pm Show Added

----------


## Antonio

> thiruppathiyaayi…
> naale muthal Thrissur Inox 
> reduced to 1 show..


Athu error aakum..
Update cheytholum udane

----------


## Devarajan Master

> Matinee ee pokku anel eni First Second Show onnum nokanilla


I have a feeling....ente manassil thonnunna oru karyam.
World Cup matches oru tharathil nokkiyal, nammude padathinu Noon/morning shows and Matinees nu nallathanu. Kali miss cheyyathirikkan kure per, noon and matinee shows kanum. So occupancy for these shows will be better than what we expect on regular working days.
Word of mouth nallathanenkil Families padam kanan evening shows inu varikayum cheyyum. Football fans and youth kuravayathu kondu families will get tickets in their preferred class/theatres. Samadhanathode padavum kanaam.
This perspective holds good if movie has a good-superb WOM...

----------


## Antonio

@Akhil krishnan bro nammade @SachinMammookka yude vacancy il Vanna muththanu...

----------


## sachin

> Enthina bhai dq ne oke ingana puchikunne avashyamilathe...star value kootunna commercial padangal mathram cheith alalo ikkayum ee nilayk ethiyath..enthina ee star value??? Nalla padangal thane alle chekkan cheyune...
> Charlie muthal elam nalla padam thane ale or majority films..ee paranja solo oke enik nallonam ishtapetta film anu.. target audience nu sherik bodhicha film thane anu solo oke!! Mahanati kum kiti chekkanu nalla appreciations from telugu audience!! Vere eth young star und dq level consistency ulath??
> 
> 
> koode commercial films um varunundalo...amar akbar team nte oppam ula film..sukumarakuup angana palathum undalo...
> 
> Enthayalum ithoke off topic items anu... venel vello fyt clubilekum thattate..
> 
> *Onnurapicho DQ is here to stay*!!


alla pinne ee mon vannathu chumma angu pokan alla  :cheers:  :cheers: ...........

----------


## hakkimp

Abrahaminte Santhathikal
4 mins ? 
#Thalassery #Liberty #HeavyRush

----------


## perumal

> Tirur Noonshow
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A6000 using Tapatalk





> Housefull magic again !! 10 th continues HOUSEFULL at surabhi!! matinee also HOUSEFULL






> Palakkad Priya Housefull






> Heavy  
> 
> Avde sree koode vendathanu





> Changanasshery Matinee hf
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A6000 using Tapatalk


kolakoli updates....ejjathi status NS , Matinee oke  :Yeye:

----------


## Akhil krishnan



----------


## Louise Pothen

Karungappaly carnival 3 pm 

192/194

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6000 using Tapatalk

----------


## Antonio

> I have a feeling....ente manassil thonnunna oru karyam.
> World Cup matches oru tharathil nokkiyal, nammude padathinu Noon/morning shows and Matinees nu nallathanu. Kali miss cheyyathirikkan kure per, noon and matinee shows kanum. So occupancy for these shows will be better than what we expect on regular working days.
> Word of mouth nallathanenkil Families padam kanan evening shows inu varikayum cheyyum. Football fans and youth kuravayathu kondu families will get tickets in their preferred class/theatres. Samadhanathode padavum kanaam.
> This perspective holds good if movie has a good-superb WOM...


Agreed sir ..
I think that's why Malappuram side all noonshows were housefull...

----------


## hakkimp



----------


## KOBRA

> Calicut Regal 11 pm Show Added


Appole innum extra shows 20 ennemenkkilum ad akum annu thonnunnu

Changanscheri, CLT.Regal ,Edappalli,TVM Carnivel,

----------


## Antonio

Changanachery Anu all shows ithuvare full Alle??
Abhinaya innu Noon engane undarunnu???

----------


## Louise Pothen

.

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6000 using Tapatalk

----------


## yathra

Apsara matinee allmost full

----------


## Mike

DOn David nu ennu pani ayi...... working day alle... onum indavilla ennu orthu paavam........... 





> Appole innum extra shows 20 ennemenkkilum ad akum annu thonnunnu
> 
> Changanscheri, CLT.Regal ,Edappalli,TVM Carnivel,

----------


## Antonio

> ROI enna release ?? 21st or 22nd... Waiting..... @Don David


21st aanannalle Annu GCC yude koode itta post il ullath...both same day ennu

----------


## Antonio

> Apsara matinee allmost full


Apsara 
Priya 
Kavitha 
Abhilash
Oraalum vittukodukkunnillallo .Inch odi inch poraattam...

----------


## Veiwer11

> Tgf polum first working day ithreyum ilayrunu
> Derick heavy


Collection Wise 2day & 3day Better than TGF

TGF 3day was Saturday ..Here Working Day...

----------


## KOBRA

> Apsara matinee allmost full


Anna kidu  :Band:

----------


## sachin

> Ivde stay chyanamenu thanne anu agraham ath kondanu parayunath..adutha padam orenam announce ayitund tamil athum kazinj ennivan malayalam chyana ini


saamy frustruated akathe he is doing mal movie in july vaan cheriya oru schedule ippol ullu ennnanu kettathu vishnu bibin padam ee yr undakum ennanu parayunne lets see hoping he vl do more mal films bt i like to see him in hindi too................

----------


## Veiwer11

> Apsara matinee allmost full


Apsara 1 Fulls show Collection Ethrayaan

Sree Ticket Rate 120 Ano?

----------


## KOBRA

> DOn David nu ennu pani ayi...... working day alle... onum indavilla ennu orthu paavam...........


Arendkkilum aven onnum helpyirnnu enkkil kollmayirunnu

----------


## ACHOOTTY

> I have a feeling....ente manassil thonnunna oru karyam.
> World Cup matches oru tharathil nokkiyal, nammude padathinu Noon/morning shows and Matinees nu nallathanu. Kali miss cheyyathirikkan kure per, noon and matinee shows kanum. So occupancy for these shows will be better than what we expect on regular working days.
> Word of mouth nallathanenkil Families padam kanan evening shows inu varikayum cheyyum. Football fans and youth kuravayathu kondu families will get tickets in their preferred class/theatres. Samadhanathode padavum kanaam.
> This perspective holds good if movie has a good-superb WOM...


ingine ithonnum uchathil parayaruthu mashe...............antony chilappo annante adutha padam release inu  oru world cup thanne nadathiyekkum.

----------


## Kannan Mahesh

> Agreed sir ..
> I think that's why Malappuram side all noonshows were housefull...


Nalla wom alle. Alle.. Aanu...

----------


## Akhil krishnan

Calicut Regal 7 Shows From Tomorrow  :Drum:  :Drum:

----------


## Akhil krishnan

Pattambi Krishna Matinee Housefull

----------


## Antonio

Alappuzha medical college freak payyans vare kaanan pokanam ticket kittillayirikkum ennokke parayunnund...
Pandu ikka films nu cash angottu koduthaalum pokatha items aarunnu

----------


## Antonio

> Calicut Regal 7 Shows From Tomorrow


 @Don David bhai...
Bro  @Akhil krishnan innum 7alle Appol?

----------


## KOBRA

> Apsara 1 Fulls show Collection Ethrayaan
> 
> Sree Ticket Rate 120 Ano?


full day collection 4.5 laks matto anu

----------


## Akhil krishnan

> @Don David bhai...
> Bro  @Akhil krishnan innum 7alle Appol?


not sure abt today..nale muthal bms il 7 shows opened for bookings

----------


## ACHOOTTY

> @Don David bhai...
> Bro  @Akhil krishnan innum 7alle Appol?


Don okke sthalam vittu...............ithokke update cheyyan ninnal kili povum.............

----------


## Akhil krishnan

EKM Kavitha

----------


## Akhil krishnan

Thalassery Liberty Housefull

----------


## sachin

innu calicut apsara hf ano ns n matinee??

----------


## ACHOOTTY

> Apsara matinee allmost full


sree already fulll...................so oru 1300 viewers urappikkam..................regal oru bangikku irikkatte bonus aayi.

----------


## KOBRA

> innu calicut apsara hf ano ns n matinee??


Alla noonshow above 80% (confirm alla) Mattine almost full anu
Sree noonshow and mattini full anu

@ yatra machan can help

----------


## Antonio

> Pattambi Krishna Matinee Housefull


Ithum almost 10/10 aanennanu thonnunne

----------


## sachin

> full day collection 4.5 laks matto anu


7 days mm collxn okke varumbol 36lakhs okke varar ille so athilum kooduthal varille may b @yatra knows d exact amt...

----------


## ACHOOTTY

> innu calicut apsara hf ano ns n matinee??


5 show aanu bhai..............show time clash.........sreeyil undu padam............

NS okke............70% kaanum...............sree koode cherthaal easy aayi full adichene.........

ithaa mattinee kandille............sree already HF adichu.............ivide almost full.   ini adutha show 4 pm aanu............so 1200 per vannu nirayaan easy alla appurathu vere theatreilum padam ullappol.

last 2 show full aayekkum chilappo.

----------


## Antonio

> Alla noonshow above 80% Mattine almost full anu
> Sree noonshow and mattini full anu


Calicut sree n Trivandrum kairali aanu KSFDC il ikka fort....
Trichur n bakki athra varilla ennu thonnunnu..

----------


## Donn

> 21st aanannalle Annu GCC yude koode itta post il ullath...both same day ennu


Thanks @Antonio brother.. Cant wait after seeing all these House Full pics & superb reports...

----------


## ACHOOTTY

> 7 days mm collxn okke varumbol 36lakhs okke varar ille so athilum kooduthal varille may b @yatra knows d exact amt...


ithippo........6 day collection aavum varuka.........sat rls.........adya 3 day.......5 show vachu apsara...........naale muthal 4 sh aanu.......sree 4 show vachum varum.

----------


## Antonio

By the way, Tvm Sree koode undo??
Innale undarunnoo???? Oru FB update kandathaanu. @King Amal

----------


## ACHOOTTY

> Calicut sree n Trivandrum kairali aanu KSFDC il ikka fort....
> Trichur n bakki athra varilla ennu thonnunnu..


clt - kairaly...........uncle okke avide 2/3 day nirathi HF adichathaanu.

----------


## sachin

> 5 show aanu bhai..............show time clash.........sreeyil undu padam............
> 
> NS okke............70% kaanum...............sree koode cherthaal easy aayi full adichene.........
> 
> ithaa mattinee kandille............sree already HF adichu.............ivide almost full.   ini adutha show 4 pm aanu............so 1200 per vannu nirayaan easy alla appurathu vere theatreilum padam ullappol.
> 
> last 2 show full aayekkum chilappo.


 :Ok:  kurachu holidays undayirunnel apsarayil ninnu matram oru kodi clubil abraham easy ayi ethamayirunnu ennu thonunnu ippolum hope undu letz c  :Pray:

----------


## ACHOOTTY

> By the way, Tvm Sree koode undo??
> Innale undarunnoo???? Oru FB update kandathaanu. @King Amal


yes. innale 2 show ittirunnu............innu thirakku undel idum.

----------


## ACHOOTTY

> kurachu holidays undayirunnel apsarayil ninnu matram oru kodi clubil abraham easy ayi ethamayirunnu ennu thonunnu ippolum hope undu letz c


yes.  vacation aayirunnel.............1 week recoord after puli ittene..........ippozhum chance undu.

----------


## Antonio

> kurachu holidays undayirunnel apsarayil ninnu matram oru kodi clubil abraham easy ayi ethamayirunnu ennu thonunnu ippolum hope undu letz c


 @sachin Broo GCC aano ROI aano??

----------


## sachin

> yes.  vacation aayirunnel.............1 week recoord after puli ittene..........ippozhum chance undu.


holidays illathondu maduppayi poyi allel thookiyadikamayirunnu puli 1st week record....

----------


## sachin

> @sachin Broo GCC aano ROI aano??


njan nz anu bhai.....

----------


## moovybuf

> kurachu holidays undayirunnel apsarayil ninnu matram oru kodi clubil abraham easy ayi ethamayirunnu ennu thonunnu ippolum hope undu letz c


competition illaathu kondu chilappo patum... vere cinema onnum illalo...

----------


## Antonio

> njan nz anu bhai.....


Avide vannekkum...
July kk ullil....I mean, Abraham...

----------


## Veiwer11

> yes.  vacation aayirunnel.............1 week recoord after puli ittene..........ippozhum chance undu.


1 Week Record Bahubaali AAn..
1st 2days Extra Screen undaayirunneel like MP 
Initial Record okke Ingu Ponnene..

----------


## Antonio

Mattinnee ellayidathum heavy aaya sthithikk, evening shows 90-100 pratheekshikkam...

----------


## sachin

> Avide vannekkum...
> July kk ullil....I mean, Abraham...


mostly with aus or after aus ividokke weekend 2 shows atrem kanullu datz d prob....

----------


## Mike

#Parappanangadi Pallavi #Heavy

#DerickAbraham#AbrahaminteSanthathikal#HugeRush#Day3

----------


## Mike

Thalassery

----------


## ACHOOTTY

ekm - kavitha  - mattinee

balcony - full missed y 32 tickets.

total around 800 people watching.................

athyathu............priya, savitha, padmanabha + devi priya, kairali-tcr, adakkam ulla valiya theatres hf return aavanulla allukal.

----------


## King Amal

Alappuzha Kairali Sree 2 days collection crossed 4 lakhs..  New record.. 😎

Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk

----------


## Mike

Unstoppable  :Band:   :Band: 

#NorthParavurKairali#Matinee#HF

----------


## maryland

:Read:  :Read:  :Read:

----------


## Young Mega Star

Didnt expected this crowd on morning for Derrick..Ith Mammookka oru nalla film cheyanayi agrahicha orupad janangal undenula soochanayanu..Malayalikalude ullil enum Mammootty enna vikaaram undavum...Ullil arude fan ayalum, Mammootty ena Maha nadane arkum Ezhuthi thallan pattila.. Ithilum valya struggling stage careeril undayit koodi Rajavayu thirich vana charithramanu Ikkak ullath.. 

Personally, dont wanna see Ikka doing utter craps again.. Except Blog all the announced projects are exciting.. If he decides to work with genuine talents THE ROAR OF A KING will only be out their in Box office which so born new generation kids hasnt seen b4..

----------


## Mike

ntha chechi... kili poyaaa.......  :Vandivittu: 





>

----------


## ACHOOTTY

> 


pathram kondu mukham marachu pidichaal kanilla ennu karuthiyo?

tcr HF update illathe ini ivide kaalu kutharuthu.

----------


## Mike

ജനത്തിരക്ക് കാരണം ചെറിയ സ്*ക്രിനിൽ നിന്നും വലിയ സ്*ക്രീനിൽ 
വർക്കിങ് ഡേ ആയിട്ടും ജന സാഗരം തലശ്ശേരി ലിബർട്ടിയിൽ അബ്രഹാമിന്റെ സന്തതികൾ

----------


## ACHOOTTY

> ntha chechi... kili poyaaa.......


TCR ile update onnum illa..............paavam voice illa.........voice illa.............

----------


## Deepu k

> 


Padam kanunnu interval .padam super. pala universal balcony full. First class80-85%.apara status anu monday matine.

----------


## KOBRA

> Padam kanunnu interval .padam super. pala universal balcony full. First class80-85%.apara status anu monday matine.


Etrayanu capacity ?

----------


## ACHOOTTY

> Etrayanu capacity ?


500 kaanum.

----------


## Deepu k

> 500 kaanum.


550 anennu thonnunnu.

----------


## KOBRA

Kollavum kdiu booking

----------


## Young Mega Star

Ipozhum Orma und Dark Moodil Vanna BLACK enna moviyude release days oke.. Attingal Thapasya ayirunu annu Ikka filmsinte kotta.. Janapravaaham ayirunu Atringal..National Highway oke full block..Police okke peda paadu pettu Vehicles kadathi vidaan.. Motham oru 6km block ayi poi anu... Ipozhum ith pole Youthineyum, famileyeyum motham teateril ethikan Mammootty ena maha nadanu mathre kazhiyu.. Puli Murugan poleyoke kuttikalr attract chryuna movie onum venda Mammoottyk sthree janangale teateril ethikan.. Just a superb reports is more than enough 4 him.. Ipo Dq inu oke undayirunathinrkkal 1000 iratti sthreekal undayirunu Mammoottyk fans ayit.. Ipozhathe veettammamareduth chodich nokiyal manasilavum how Mammootty was for them.. Again hoping 4 witnessing golden days of Mammootty out there.

----------


## ACHOOTTY

> Ipozhum Orma und Dark Moodil Vanna BLACK enna moviyude release days oke.. Attingal Thapasya ayirunu annu Ikka filmsinte kotta.. Janapravaaham ayirunu Atringal..National Highway oke full block..Police okke peda paadu pettu Vehicles kadathi vidaan.. Motham oru 6km block ayi poi anu... Ipozhum ith pole Youthineyum, famileyeyum motham teateril ethikan Mammootty ena maha nadanu mathre kazhiyu.. Puli Murugan poleyoke kuttikalr attract chryuna movie onum venda Mammoottyk sthree janangale teateril ethikan.. Just a superb reports is more than enough 4 him.. Ipo Dq inu oke undayirunathinrkkal 1000 iratti sthreekal undayirunu Mammoottyk fans ayit.. Ipozhathe veettammamareduth chodich nokiyal manasilavum how Mammootty was for them.. Again hoping 4 witnessing golden days of Mammootty out there.


Black movie annu vare undayirunna charithrathile ettavum valiya initial aanu nediyatu................charithra ijayam ennayirunnu tag.

----------


## moovybuf

> Black movie annu vare undayirunna charithrathile ettavum valiya initial aanu nediyatu................charithra ijayam ennayirunnu tag.


kidu initial aayirunnu.. pakshe nilanirthaan patiyilla...

----------


## ACHOOTTY

> kidu initial aayirunnu.. pakshe nilanirthaan patiyilla...


yes.................

----------


## Mike

Thrissur 

Ganam Cinema : First and Second show already booked above 45 % + Hours to go for the show.. so HF avum

Inox remaining 02 Shows : 06.50 & 09.50 already booked 45 % +

Shadow Cinema - Pazhayannur : 6 Pm & 9 PM -  already 95% + booked 

 :Band:   :Band:  





> TCR ile update onnum illa..............paavam voice illa.........voice illa.............

----------


## maryland

> Thrissur 
> 
> Ganam Cinema : First and Second show already booked above 45 % + Hours to go for the show.. so HF avum
> 
> Inox remaining 02 Shows : 06.50 & 09.50 already booked 45 % +
> 
> Shadow Cinema - Pazhayannur : 6 Pm & 9 PM -  already 95% + booked


Deepa koode ittekku… :Moodoff:

----------


## Mike

athu chechikku vittu thannirikkanu........





> Deepa koode ittekku…

----------


## Kannadi

> *Appole satarday pole thanne ayi innu Mondayilum
> 
> Sure 2.5 cr +  urappu*


Derick 2um kootty erangiyappol monday sunday aayiii

Sent from my SM-G610F using Tapatalk

----------


## KOBRA

> kidu initial aayirunnu.. pakshe nilanirthaan patiyilla...


Athu ippole irangiyirunnu enkkil classic + blockbuster ayeemaryinnu  :Laughing:

----------


## Mike

MattannurSahinaCinemas#4pmShow#HF

----------


## Mike

Alappuzha Kairali - Matinee Rush

https://www.facebook.com/MammoottyFa...0486195311474/

----------


## Abin thomas

Kottayam abhilash.FS nd SS.kurach tickets koode ollu.fast filling.venel ipo medichonam.416seats available for booking. #mass

Sent from my Redmi Note 5 Pro using Tapatalk

----------


## KOBRA

*kidu 
Mike machaaaaaaa
keep it up*

----------


## ACHOOTTY

> Deepa koode ittekku?


 :Roll:  :Helpsmilie:  :Dash2:

----------


## hakkimp

https://www.facebook.com/muhammadsha...64164288/?t=19

----------


## Young Mega Star

Polappan updates..Thanks every 1.

----------


## Mike

Calicut Regal 06 PM & 08.30 PM almost full  :Band:

----------


## KOBRA

Q cinema ini ulla three showsum full urappanu

----------


## moovybuf

> Athu ippole irangiyirunnu enkkil classic + blockbuster ayeemaryinnu


dilaogues onnonara... aa samayathu thanne direction pani ariyaavunna aarenkilum cheythirunnenkil vere level aayene... renjith chummaa script athe pole pakarthi..

----------


## ACHOOTTY

> Thrissur 
> 
> Ganam Cinema : First and Second show already booked above 45 % + Hours to go for the show.. so HF avum
> 
> Inox remaining 02 Shows : 06.50 & 09.50 already booked 45 % +
> 
> Shadow Cinema - Pazhayannur : 6 Pm & 9 PM -  already 95% + booked


poraa.............poraa..............comparatevely tcr mosam...............pzhayannur evide kidakkunnu...............tcr evide kidakkunnu.........

----------


## KOBRA

> dilaogues onnonara... aa samayathu thanne direction pani ariyaavunna aarenkilum cheythirunnenkil vere level aayene... renjith chummaa script athe pole pakarthi..


Renjith padahtile mam charector ellam superb anu. subplot prekshanu pidikkunna reethiyil varunnilla
Balck , puthanpanam, Mathukutty etc

----------


## KOBRA

E vanithayil entahnu alkkaru idichu kayarunnathu. ticket rate kurvano atho mattu enthenkkilum reson ?

----------


## maryland

:Eek:  :Eek:  :Eek:

----------


## shameenls

> E vanithayil entahnu alkkaru idichu kayarunnathu. ticket rate kurvano atho mattu enthenkkilum reson ?


Multiyil ഒരു 40 ഷോ കളിക്കേണ്ട പടം ആണ് ബ്രോ. അവിടെ 21 ഉള്ളു. സൊ നെക്സ്റ്റ് ഗുഡ് തിയേറ്റർ in സിറ്റി വനിതാ ആണ്. Same multy പോലെ തന്നെയാണ് setup

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk

----------


## ACHOOTTY

> E vanithayil entahnu alkkaru idichu kayarunnathu. ticket rate kurvano atho mattu enthenkkilum reson ?


kidu theatre aakki.  PVR inte kathi rate illa..............cinepolis poyathinte advantageum kitti.

----------


## saamy

> Ipozhum Orma und Dark Moodil Vanna BLACK enna moviyude release days oke.. Attingal Thapasya ayirunu annu Ikka filmsinte kotta.. Janapravaaham ayirunu Atringal..National Highway oke full block..Police okke peda paadu pettu Vehicles kadathi vidaan.. Motham oru 6km block ayi poi anu... Ipozhum ith pole Youthineyum, famileyeyum motham teateril ethikan Mammootty ena maha nadanu mathre kazhiyu.. Puli Murugan poleyoke kuttikalr attract chryuna movie onum venda Mammoottyk sthree janangale teateril ethikan.. Just a superb reports is more than enough 4 him.. Ipo Dq inu oke undayirunathinrkkal 1000 iratti sthreekal undayirunu Mammoottyk fans ayit.. Ipozhathe veettammamareduth chodich nokiyal manasilavum how Mammootty was for them.. Again hoping 4 witnessing golden days of Mammootty out there.


Kud work chyunna madams oke ithnte rpt ketit nth happy aneno adutha holiday ponam ennoke paranj irikuanu ..ikkade kidu padam vannal genre onnum oru vishayame alla...

----------


## Niyas Naz

*
Chalakkudy Surabhi First Sh*

----------


## MEGASTAR ROCKS

*Will be watching fans show on 21st with UAE fans at Cineplex Sharjah...
3 more days Derrick Ichayaaa waiting to see u on screen.....

*

----------


## Louise Pothen

> Ipozhum Orma und Dark Moodil Vanna BLACK enna moviyude release days oke.. Attingal Thapasya ayirunu annu Ikka filmsinte kotta.. Janapravaaham ayirunu Atringal..National Highway oke full block..Police okke peda paadu pettu Vehicles kadathi vidaan.. Motham oru 6km block ayi poi anu... Ipozhum ith pole Youthineyum, famileyeyum motham teateril ethikan Mammootty ena maha nadanu mathre kazhiyu.. Puli Murugan poleyoke kuttikalr attract chryuna movie onum venda Mammoottyk sthree janangale teateril ethikan.. Just a superb reports is more than enough 4 him.. Ipo Dq inu oke undayirunathinrkkal 1000 iratti sthreekal undayirunu Mammoottyk fans ayit.. Ipozhathe veettammamareduth chodich nokiyal manasilavum how Mammootty was for them.. Again hoping 4 witnessing golden days of Mammootty out there.


Ambo 😍😍😘😘

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6000 using Tapatalk

----------


## KOBRA

> Multiyil ഒരു 40 ഷോ കളിക്കേണ്ട പടം ആണ് ബ്രോ. അവിടെ 21 ഉള്ളു. സൊ നെക്സ്റ്റ് ഗുഡ് തിയേറ്റർ in സിറ്റി വനിതാ ആണ്. Same multy പോലെ തന്നെയാണ് setup
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk





> kidu theatre aakki.  PVR inte kathi rate illa..............cinepolis poyathinte advantageum kitti.


Enthayalum avre athu serikkum muthalakkunnundu  :Laughing:

----------


## shameenls

ഇന്നലെ 9 മണി വരെ ഉണ്ടായിരുന്നതിനേക്കാൾ ബുക്കിംഗ് ഇപ്പോൾ തന്നെ കൊച്ചി multiyil ഉണ്ട്. അപ്പൊ abraham will stay here some more time. 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk

----------


## perumal

> Didnt expected this crowd on morning for Derrick..Ith Mammookka oru nalla film cheyanayi agrahicha orupad janangal undenula soochanayanu..Malayalikalude ullil enum Mammootty enna vikaaram undavum...Ullil arude fan ayalum, Mammootty ena Maha nadane arkum Ezhuthi thallan pattila.. Ithilum valya struggling stage careeril undayit koodi Rajavayu thirich vana charithramanu Ikkak ullath.. 
> 
> Personally, dont wanna see Ikka doing utter craps again.. Except Blog all the announced projects are exciting.. *If he decides to work with genuine talents THE ROAR OF A KING will only be out their in Box office which so born new generation kids hasnt seen b4.*.



ith vegam thane sambhavikatte  :Pray:

----------


## Louise Pothen

Kattapana hf

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6000 using Tapatalk

----------


## Keelezi Achu

> ഇന്നലെ 9 മണി വരെ ഉണ്ടായിരുന്നതിനേക്കാൾ ബുക്കിംഗ് ഇപ്പോൾ തന്നെ കൊച്ചി multiyil ഉണ്ട്. അപ്പൊ abraham will stay here some more time. 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


അതേ.. ഒരു 75 to 80 % ഫൈനൽ വരുമോ multies.

----------


## perumal

> competition illaathu kondu chilappo patum... vere cinema onnum illalo...


theevandi..maradona..neerali...my story...anjali menon film...ithoke aduth thane undakum!!

----------


## perumal

> kurachu holidays undayirunnel apsarayil ninnu matram oru kodi clubil abraham easy ayi ethamayirunnu ennu thonunnu ippolum hope undu letz c


sathyam  :Sad:  

major festival release   + multiple holidays ulla week ayirunel 1cr possible arnu...anyway evidam vare pokumenu nokam!!

----------


## Akhil krishnan

Kochi Plexes

----------


## Louise Pothen

Cherthala 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6000 using Tapatalk

----------


## Akhil krishnan

Kollam



Sent from my ZUK Z1 using Tapatalk

----------


## Akhil krishnan

Kottayam , Changanassery nd Pala..




Sent from my ZUK Z1 using Tapatalk

----------


## Akhil krishnan

Trivandrum...




Sent from my ZUK Z1 using Tapatalk

----------


## Akhil krishnan

Angamaly..




Sent from my ZUK Z1 using Tapatalk

----------


## Ajeesh1225

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Akhil krishnan

Kodungallur




Sent from my ZUK Z1 using Tapatalk

----------


## Akhil krishnan

Karungapally..


Perinthalamanna..


Sent from my ZUK Z1 using Tapatalk

----------


## Akhil krishnan

Edappal...Sold Out 6.30pm Show..




Sent from my ZUK Z1 using Tapatalk

----------


## Akhil krishnan

Mukkam 




Sent from my ZUK Z1 using Tapatalk

----------


## Akhil krishnan

Haripad..




Sent from my ZUK Z1 using Tapatalk

----------


## Akhil krishnan

Chembakaassery Irinjnalakuda Housefull...




Sent from my ZUK Z1 using Tapatalk

----------


## perumal

Fb frnds review.. :Drum: 
Pucca nice padam anele anger ingana rvws idarulu esp for mammookka films  :Yeye: 

Saw Abrahaminte Santhathikal with Aravind N Pillai, Abhijith Varma and Vinayak ShanKar... It's a decent suspense thriller with good emotional content. Protagoinst in the film is without most of the usual superhero gimmicks and is a broken man who is all alone in his life... But the biggest plus point for me was that the Director-writer combo were able to create a cop character that doesn't have shades of any of the celebrated police roles in Malayalam Cinema till now 👌
Haneef Adeni, who came up with one of the biggest hits last year, has trumped himself in the dialogues department this time 👍🏼 If he improves his scripting skills further by eliminating loopholes and usage of the few cliches, he can definitely be a big name in the near future as the stories he write are not only new to the normal Keralite but also engaging enough for movie buffs who have seen similar thrillers in Korean, English and other foreign languages👆Brilliant cinematography and editing helped the director to create the perfect mood for the suspense thriller... The Christinan prayer song was the only good song in the film and other songs actually affected the flow of the movie; but Gopi Sundar compensated all that with awesome background score which the director has utilised to the hilt... But the man of the moment is the debutant director, Shaji Padoor 🙏🏻 He has shown his brilliance mainly in the serial killer scenes, action scenes and last half an hour where the plot unravels completely... Unlike the recent Mammootty films, this film has good stunt scenes and the director deserves the credit for the same 👆His direction needs some more polishing in other departments; but he never made the film look like it's his debut... 
Biggest positive about his direction was that he knew the strengths of Mammootty and he played to it without playing to the gallery...
After The Great Father, Mammootty got a character that has something for both the actor and star in him and he did a good job in carrying the film 👍🏼 In the aged look, Mammootty looked more charming and his screen presence was also awesome when compared with the other look - he should do more roles that suit his age.... Sudev Nair and Kalabhavan Shajon got unusual roles this time and they came up with impressive performances... Siddique did a role he has already done umpteen times; but still came up with a good performance 👍🏼Anson Paul, Kaniha and rest of the cast did their jobs as well...
Ma Rating - 3.5 outta 5 
N.B. - Mammootty can still pack theatres if he gets a good script and director; but he has to choose scripts that suit him 🤷🏼*♂️

----------


## Akhil krishnan

Parappangadi Pallavi




Sent from my ZUK Z1 using Tapatalk

----------


## Akhil krishnan

Edappal Sharada HF




Sent from my ZUK Z1 using Tapatalk

----------


## Kannadi

Numma alappuzha
Extra show aaded

Sent from my SM-G610F using Tapatalk

----------


## real hero

Ee Friday Kanum..ticket booked 

liverpool cinemas

----------


## Kannadi

Derick ne kondu maduthuuuu
Kiduveeeee

Sent from my SM-G610F using Tapatalk

----------


## ikka

Heavy booking in all remaining shows in ekm multies...Just less than 5 seats remaining...Rocking Abraham!!!

 :Band:   :Band:

----------


## Kannadi

Theater add aakaan thudangiiii makkale


Sent from my SM-G610F using Tapatalk

----------


## Akhil krishnan

Sent from my ZUK Z1 using Tapatalk

----------


## Sajil K R

Kottayam first show

Sent from my Lenovo A6020a40 using Tapatalk

----------


## Akhil krishnan

Positive Review From Sify...


http://www.sify.com/movies/abrahamin...8Hbaeabde.html

Sent from my ZUK Z1 using Tapatalk

----------


## Malik

> Theater add aakaan thudangiiii makkale
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G610F using Tapatalk


Adhyame ullathaa.2shws engandu ayirunnu.4shws aakki

----------


## wildprairyrose

> Positive Review From Sify...
> 
> 
> http://www.sify.com/movies/abrahamin...8Hbaeabde.html
> 
> Sent from my ZUK Z1 using Tapatalk


*More than the review, the comments below that made me happy.........* :King:

----------


## Sajil K R

Abhilash

Sent from my Lenovo A6020a40 using Tapatalk

----------


## Abin thomas

> Abhilash
> 
> Sent from my Lenovo A6020a40 using Tapatalk


Wat abt first classbro

----------


## Niyas Naz

*Chalakudy Surabhi FS*

----------


## Louise Pothen

Palakkad Priya

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6000 using Tapatalk

----------


## Niyas Naz

*
Thalassery Liberty*

----------


## Sajil K R

> Wat abt first classbro


Ath ariyilla . Chodhichit parayam

Sent from my Lenovo A6020a40 using Tapatalk

----------


## Niyas Naz

*
Palakkad Priya ...
10/11 HouseFull*

----------


## Akhil krishnan

> Palakkad Priya
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A6000 using Tapatalk





 :Drum:  :Drum:  :Drum: 10/11 housefull shows

----------


## Louise Pothen

Parappanangadi Pallavi

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6000 using Tapatalk

----------


## Abin thomas

> Ath ariyilla . Chodhichit parayam
> 
> Sent from my Lenovo A6020a40 using Tapatalk


Ok chodikane

----------


## Louise Pothen

Mavelikara Prathibha FS

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6000 using Tapatalk

----------


## maryland

Thrissur Inox
6:50pm Show: only 23 seats remaining.. :Clap:

----------


## Louise Pothen

പത്തനംതിട്ട hf

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6000 using Tapatalk

----------


## maryland

Thrissur Inox 5 shows opened for tomorrow (it had been reduced to 1 earlier today)  :Read:

----------


## Akhil krishnan

Pala Universal

----------


## Louise Pothen

Pala universal 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6000 using Tapatalk

----------


## KOBRA

*Qcinemas*
Just 14 ticket remaining for 7:15 show

----------


## Akhil krishnan

Tirur Anugraha

----------


## Keelezi Achu

:Band:   :Band:

----------


## Louise Pothen

തിരൂർ അനുഗ്രഹ 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6000 using Tapatalk

----------


## maryland

:Clap:  :Clap:  :Clap:

----------


## Louise Pothen

കരുനാഗപ്പള്ളി കാർണിവൽ

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6000 using Tapatalk

----------


## Louise Pothen

വളാഞ്ചേരി പോപ്പുലർ

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6000 using Tapatalk

----------


## GABBAR

tiroor

----------


## Antonio

> Thrissur Inox 5 shows opened for tomorrow (it had been reduced to 1 earlier today)


Actually this 5 is less than first day or same???

----------


## Akhil krishnan

https://twitter.com/MegastarAddicts/...92387332358144

ഈ കുഞ്ഞു മമ്മൂക്ക ഫാൻ'ന് ഒരു ടിക്കറ്റ് ആരേലും കൊടുക്കൂ ����

----------


## GABBAR



----------


## Louise Pothen

:

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6000 using Tapatalk

----------


## Niyas Naz

*
Nilambur FIRST SH*

----------


## maryland

> Actually this 5 is less than first day or same???


less, of course...
yesterday 7 aayirunnu. night-il 1 koode add cheythu 8 aakki.. :Clap: 
innu 5 shows, tomorrow the same.

----------


## Antonio

Appo ok..demand anusarich increase cheytholum...Ingalokke onnu aanju usharakk

----------


## KOBRA

> https://twitter.com/MegastarAddicts/status/1008692387332358144
> 
> ഈ കുഞ്ഞു മമ്മൂക്ക ഫാൻ'ന് ഒരു ടിക്കറ്റ് ആരേലും കൊടുക്കൂ ����


kollamallo

----------


## Louise Pothen

TVM Kairali

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6000 using Tapatalk

----------


## maryland

> Appo ok..demand anusarich increase cheytholum...Ingalokke onnu aanju usharakk


TCR-ne sambhandhichu oru ikka film-nu kittaavunna valare nalla response aanu kittikkondirikkunnathu
town-il thanne 3 single screens + inox
ellaa shows-um nearly full aanu (except morning/noon shows)

----------


## ChalakudikaraN

ചാലക്കുടിയുടെ ചരിത്രം തിരുത്തിയ വിജയം !!

----------


## Antonio

> TCR-ne sambhandhichu oru ikka film-nu kittaavunna valare nalla response aanu kittikkondirikkunnathu
> town-il thanne 3 single screens + inox
> ellaa shows-um nearly full aanu (except morning/noon shows)


Inox anyaya ticket rate aanu..athaakum
Kairali athyavashyam capacity und..
Pinne Deepa n ganam too..
Appol pinne ithrem cash koduthu pokan valya athyavashyam ullavaree pokoo..
Pinne reduce cheytha shows aara kondupoyath, Marykkutty aakum...

----------


## KOBRA

Njan parayunnhu perenpu konduvannu odiyante koode erakkanam

----------


## Niyas Naz

*
Thrissur*

----------


## maryland

> Inox anyaya ticket rate aanu..athaakum
> Kairali athyavashyam capacity und..
> Pinne Deepa n ganam too..
> Appol pinne ithrem cash koduthu pokan valya athyavashyam ullavaree pokoo..
> Pinne reduce cheytha shows aara kondupoyath, Marykkutty aakum...


Aravindan 1 show aayirunnu, ippol 3 aayi... :Secret: 
inox ippozhathe show (6:50pm) capacity is more or less 328  :Secret:

----------


## Kannadi

> ചാലക്കുടിയുടെ ചരിത്രം തിരുത്തിയ വിജയം !!


Naale surabhi1il kerumo
Angine oru updates kandu

Sent from my SM-G610F using Tapatalk

----------


## Niyas Naz

*
Chalakkudy*

----------


## Abin thomas

Kottayam abhilash 3 tickets remaining for ss.413tickets sold out online.

----------


## Niyas Naz

*
EKM KAVITHA FS*

----------


## ChalakudikaraN

> Naale surabhi1il kerumo
> Angine oru updates kandu
> 
> Sent from my SM-G610F using Tapatalk


jurassic park 2 weeks agreement und ... thusday or friday muthal screen 1 matum enanu arinjath

----------


## maryland

> *
> Thrissur*


mmade swantham Thrissur... :Clap:

----------


## Niyas Naz

*
Mukkam Rose FS*

----------


## KOBRA

@ e mukkam rose capacity etrayanu ?

----------


## Niyas Naz

*
Kottayam Abhilash Second Sh - Just 1 tkt left*

----------


## Abin thomas

Kottayam second show sold out

Sent from my Redmi Note 5 Pro using Tapatalk

----------


## Abin thomas

> *
> Kottayam Abhilash Second Sh - Just 1 tkt left*


Athum theernu.

----------


## Niyas Naz

* 
ALUVA CASINO FS*

----------


## Antonio

Booked for second show at Alappuzha Kairali tomorrow..
Ippozhe tomo all shows fast filling aanu..
Second show oru 10 ticket only remaining...

----------


## misbah7722

> Tirur Anugraha


Ithu 4 pm show aanu... 6:30pm also housefull 

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk

----------


## maryland

> Booked for second show at Alappuzha Kairali tomorrow..
> Ippozhe tomo all shows fast filling aanu..
> Second show oru 10 ticket only remaining...


wowowowowow… :Eek:

----------


## Akhil krishnan

> Ithu 4 pm show aanu... 6:30pm also housefull 
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


👍👍

Sent from my ZUK Z1 using Tapatalk

----------


## Akhil krishnan

Palakkad Priya Today Show Status :

Noon Show : 60%

Matinee : Housefull

First Show : Housefull

High Chances For Second Show To Be Housefull..

Till Now 10/11 Housefull Shows..



Megastar Mega Mass  ..... 😍😍

Sent from my ZUK Z1 using Tapatalk

----------


## shivankuty

17/6
Kollam collection
*its not MT...its JB cinemas

Sent from my P7072G using Tapatalk

----------


## Louise Pothen

Ekm Kavitha  :Drum:  :Drum: 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6000 using Tapatalk

----------


## shivankuty

17/6
Carnival

Sent from my P7072G using Tapatalk

----------


## Louise Pothen

ചാലക്കുടി hf

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6000 using Tapatalk

----------


## Louise Pothen

മുക്കം റോസ്

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6000 using Tapatalk

----------


## shivankuty

17/6
Ekm single screens

Sent from my P7072G using Tapatalk

----------


## Niyas Naz

*
THRISSUR INOX*

----------


## Antonio

Alappuzha naleyum Sree urappa...
Bhayankara fast booking aanu
3 mins aanu kodukkunnath thonnunnu
athinullil cheythu theerkkan pattiyilla, nokkumbo aa row full.. Adutha row aanu pinne kittiye

----------


## shivankuty

17/6
Tvm single screens

Sent from my P7072G using Tapatalk

----------


## KOBRA

> 17/6
> Carnival
> 
> Sent from my P7072G using Tapatalk


Good macha keepit up

----------


## Louise Pothen

Kottayam അഭിലാഷ് 1 ticket left for secindshow online

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6000 using Tapatalk

----------


## Antonio

> Ekm Kavitha 
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A6000 using Tapatalk


Ntammoooo Kavitha oru rakshem illalo

----------


## Louise Pothen

കോട്ടയ്ക്കൽ ഹൗസ്ഫുൾ

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6000 using Tapatalk

----------


## Louise Pothen

ആലുവ casino hf

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6000 using Tapatalk

----------


## Louise Pothen

Alappuzha sree reservation que for secondshow

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6000 using Tapatalk

----------


## Louise Pothen

പട്ടാമ്പി fs hf

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6000 using Tapatalk

----------


## Keelezi Achu

ഇന്ന് ശെരിക്കും ഞെട്ടിച്ചു കളഞ്ഞു.
ഈ status പ്രതീക്ഷിച്ചത് അല്ല..

----------


## Louise Pothen

Calicut Apsara 7:15pm Show House Full 😍😍♥

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6000 using Tapatalk

----------


## shivankuty

> Palakkad Priya Today Show Status :
> 
> Noon Show : 95%
> 
> Matinee : Housefull
> 
> First Show : Housefull
> 
> High Chances For Second Show To Be Housefull..
> ...


Noon show 60% @varma padam kanan undyrnu aa showyl

Sent from my P7072G using Tapatalk

----------


## Louise Pothen

Vere leveleh  :Drum:  :Drum:  #DerricAbrahamRules

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6000 using Tapatalk

----------


## Antonio

> Alappuzha sree reservation que for secondshow
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A6000 using Tapatalk


Kairali innekk ticket illa
Sree ini ulloo
Athu online vazhi thanne nalla level il pokunnund

----------


## Niyas Naz

*

CALICUT APSARA FIRST SHOW HOUSEFULL*

----------


## Akhil krishnan

> Noon show 60% @varma padam kanan undyrnu aa showyl
> 
> Sent from my P7072G using Tapatalk


Aano..thanks for the info..👍👍

Sent from my ZUK Z1 using Tapatalk

----------


## Antonio

> Noon show 60% @varma padam kanan undyrnu aa showyl
> 
> Sent from my P7072G using Tapatalk


95 balcony aakum appol???
Total 60 percent urappikkam??

----------


## shivankuty

> Good macha keepit up


Ithu Njan chytha alla...seal ullathu kondanu full idanjath...avde aekdshm 300 shows track chythitund...1cr collection...

Sent from my P7072G using Tapatalk

----------


## roshy

> 17/6
> Carnival
> 
> Sent from my P7072G using Tapatalk



Kasargod enthenkilum mistake undo?

----------


## sankarvp

Super status on week day also 🌹

So BB loading.....💙

Sent from my Lenovo A7020a48 using Tapatalk

----------


## KOBRA

> Noon show 60% @varma padam kanan undyrnu aa showyl
> 
> Sent from my P7072G using Tapatalk


60% onnum alla 600 + ticket poyitundu

----------


## Louise Pothen

Karunagapally Khans FS 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6000 using Tapatalk

----------


## Donn

> https://twitter.com/MegastarAddicts/...92387332358144
> 
> ഈ കുഞ്ഞു മമ്മൂക്ക ഫാൻ'ന് ഒരു ടിക്കറ്റ് ആരേലും കൊടുക്കൂ ����



I think its Anu-Abhinaya complex Chanagancherry.... Entrance kandittu angane thonni... Anyway happy to see kunju
Mamukka fans in Changanacherry....me tooo  A Chanagnacherry karan.... :Drum:

----------


## Akhil krishnan

> 95 balcony aakum appol???
> Total 60 percent urappikkam??


avde balcony illa..574 seats under dress circle and 27 seats under executive circle..

Sent from my ZUK Z1 using Tapatalk

----------


## Louise Pothen

https://youtu.be/O2ANBTcnYlk

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6000 using Tapatalk

----------


## The wrong one

> @ e mukkam rose capacity etrayanu ?


Around 400 anenn thonnunnu

Sent from my SM-T231 using Tapatalk

----------


## Akhil krishnan

> 60% onnum alla 600 + ticket poyitundu


601 aanu seating capacity...

Sent from my ZUK Z1 using Tapatalk

----------


## KOBRA

> Ithu Njan chytha alla...seal ullathu kondanu full idanjath...*avde aekdshm 300 shows track chythitund...1cr collection...
> *
> Sent from my P7072G using Tapatalk


 Yester day?

kutti petti multi okke alle track cheyyunnthu

----------


## Louise Pothen

Ponnani Alankar

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6000 using Tapatalk

----------


## Don David

Manjeri Devaki cinemax Day 2

Total seats -1508
Total seats occupied -1508
Occupancy -100%

2 Days gross-387900 /-

Total shows 9
HF shows 9


Day 3 - Till All shows were housefull !!
Expecting continues 13 shows housefull !!

Sent from my vivo 1723 using Tapatalk

----------


## Louise Pothen

Changanashery anu hf

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6000 using Tapatalk

----------


## shivankuty

> 60% onnum alla 600 + ticket poyitundu


Avde aake 600 seat engnda...padm kanan kerya aalanu parnjth...athum the most trustable varma ji...

Sent from my P7072G using Tapatalk

----------


## KOBRA

> Avde aake 600 seat engnda...padm kanan kerya aalanu parnjth...athum the most trustable varma ji...
> 
> Sent from my P7072G using Tapatalk


ok sorry ktm ayirnnu athu

----------


## shivankuty

> Kasargod enthenkilum mistake undo?


Kasargod & kanghad carnival collection varilla...least prefer screens aanu

Sent from my P7072G using Tapatalk

----------


## shivankuty

> Yester day?
> 
> kutti petti multi okke alle track cheyyunnthu


No for 2 days
BMS vazhi track chyan patunathale cheyyan pattu
Ekm kollam tvm single screens onnum kuttipetti alla...seat kurvanelm nalla rates varnvyanu

Sent from my P7072G using Tapatalk

----------


## KOBRA

> No for 2 days
> BMS vazhi track chyan patunathale cheyyan pattu
> Ekm kollam tvm single screens onnum kuttipetti alla...seat kurvanelm nalla rates varnvyanu
> 
> Sent from my P7072G using Tapatalk


Padmanabaha , kirali devipriya ,sree okke track cheyuunundo ?

----------


## Akhil krishnan

Kochi EVM




Sent from my ZUK Z1 using Tapatalk

----------


## Akhil krishnan

Tirur Anugraha FS




Sent from my ZUK Z1 using Tapatalk

----------


## KOBRA

CLT apsara 7:15 pm Housefull in 6:45 ayappoze full ayi 
 :Band:   :Band:  :Band:  :Band:  :Band:

----------


## Akhil krishnan

Karunagapally Khans FS




Sent from my ZUK Z1 using Tapatalk

----------


## Kannan Mahesh

> 17/6
> Carnival
> 
> Sent from my P7072G using Tapatalk


Total average percent kittiyath onnu paranju tharamo. It's 88.81 instead  of 85.7.avideyum kurackuvano.

----------


## Akhil krishnan

Book My Show Update




Sent from my ZUK Z1 using Tapatalk

----------


## Louise Pothen

Kochi evm

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6000 using Tapatalk

----------


## KARNAN

> 2.95...twitter pages ellam ittu...katta ikka fans page aaya KBO updates vare 3.2cr aanu ittekunath
> 
> Sent from my P7072G using Tapatalk


KBO updates katta ikka fan page paranja sthithiku malayalam reviews and Kerala box office Katta lalettan fan cum ikka haters page ennum koode parayanjathu entha  :Thinking:  randinteyum source oralu thanne mahela jayawardena  : gathering: 

Ee trustable pages villian day one 4.91cr  :Maxim:  , Munthiri valli first itta fig 3.06cr jomon 2.72Cr kandapol kurachu 2.64cr aaki  :Laughing:  ,  ikka padathinu producer parayuna fig fake but lalettan padangalude thallu athu pole angu postum ottum biaded alla  :Good:  Tomichan ramaleela 80cr paranjal thallu marichu 150cr paranja genuine nalla genuine pages  :Cool:  Darwin parinamam first day greater than kasaba  :Laughing:  ingane parayan aanel kure undu, ini ee paranja 2.95cr logic onnu kittiyal kollam same page after editing munthiri valli first day 2.64cr with 588 shws post gst era ticket rate kootiyathu add cheythal 3.05Cr varum munthiri yude same collection aanel ithu munthiriyekalum shows and occupancy undu ennitum 2.95cr  :Laughing:  ottum biased alla ketta  :Namichu:

----------


## KOBRA

*TVM , 
Kirali ,padmanabah ,Devipriya full*

----------


## Manoj

> KBO updates katta ikka fan page paranja sthithiku malayalam reviews and Kerala box office Katta lalettan fan cum ikka haters page ennum koode parayanjathu entha  randinteyum source oralu thanne mahela jayawardena  : gathering: 
> 
> Ee trustable pages villian day one 4.91cr  , Munthiri valli first itta fig 3.06cr jomon 2.72Cr kandapol kurachu 2.64cr aaki  ,  ikka padathinu producer parayuna fig fake but lalettan padangalude thallu athu pole angu postum ottum biaded alla  Tomichan ramaleela 80cr paranjal thallu marichu 150cr paranja genuine nalla genuine pages  Darwin parinamam first day greater than kasaba  ingane parayan aanel kure undu, ini ee paranja 2.95cr logic onnu kittiyal kollam same page after editing munthiri valli first day 2.64cr with 588 shws post gst era ticket rate kootiyathu add cheythal 3.05Cr varum munthiri yude same collection aanel ithu munthiriyekalum shows and occupancy undu ennitum 2.95cr  ottum biased alla ketta


Athinu ee പറഞ്ഞ സിനിമകളൊന്നും first day ഇത്രയും kittiyittillallo, എല്ലാം തള്ളു അല്ലേ

----------


## Akhil krishnan

Cochin Plexes..




Sent from my ZUK Z1 using Tapatalk

----------


## King Amal

Tvm kairali 6.30 and 9.30pm show sold out

Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk

----------


## Abin thomas

Shaji padoor with mammokka at masterpiece location

Sent from my Redmi Note 5 Pro using Tapatalk

----------


## Akhil krishnan

Kollam..




Sent from my ZUK Z1 using Tapatalk

----------


## Akhil krishnan

TVM




Sent from my ZUK Z1 using Tapatalk

----------


## Louise Pothen

Punalur Ramraj 90?

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6000 using Tapatalk

----------


## King Amal

> Total average percent kittiyath onnu paranju tharamo. It's 88.81 instead  of 85.7.avideyum kurackuvano.


Machante okke comedy aa..  Innale enganum oru 65.67 okke highlight aakki itt.. Mughalilum tazheyum full 100%..😂

Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk

----------


## Louise Pothen

Kottarakaa hf aaye

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6000 using Tapatalk

----------


## Akhil krishnan

👍👍👍





Sent from my ZUK Z1 using Tapatalk

----------


## Keelezi Achu

> Machante okke comedy aa..  Innale enganum oru 65.67 okke highlight aakki itt.. Mughalilum tazheyum full 100%..😂
> 
> Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk


അങ്ങനെ പറഞ്ഞൂടാ.. he is doing a good job

----------


## Akhil krishnan

Mukkam Rose 1st Show Housefull...




Sent from my ZUK Z1 using Tapatalk

----------


## KARNAN

> Athinu ee പറഞ്ഞ സിനിമകളൊന്നും first day ഇത്രയും kittiyittillallo, എല്ലാം തള്ളു അല്ലേ


Yah ,ellam thallu thanne but ikka fans page trustable page followers ulla page ennoke adichu vidunna kondu paranjane ulu gosdips and thundu ittu followers aayi kazhinju name edit cheytha oru box office Pandit page undu  :Maxim:  athoke ippol ever reliable, ee same page oppam single day 2.2cr update cheythu with 370 shows athoke genuine aanu  :Laughing:  100% occupancy oppam nu kiyyiyenu kanaku kootam , same calculator il abraham 80% occupancy undel polum 3.5Cr undu but enthu cheyyana hero ikka aayi poyile so 2.95Cr mathi

----------


## Louise Pothen

Pandalam HF

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6000 using Tapatalk

----------


## Manoj

> Yah ,ellam thallu thanne but ikka fans page trustable page followers ulla page ennoke adichu vidunna kondu paranjane ulu gosdips and thundu ittu followers aayi kazhinju name edit cheytha oru box office Pandit page undu  athoke ippol ever reliable, ee same page oppam single day 2.2cr update cheythu with 370 shows athoke genuine aanu  100% occupancy oppam nu kiyyiyenu kanaku kootam , same calculator il abraham 80% occupancy undel polum 3.5Cr undu but enthu cheyyana hero ikka aayi poyile so 2.95Cr mathi


Tgf, പുലിമുരുകൻ, എബ്രഹാം - ഇതാണ് first day record, pakshe paranjaal aaru വിശ്വസിക്കാൻ ആണ്, എല്ലാം thallukalude pirakeyalle

Sent from my Moto G (5) using Tapatalk

----------


## ACHOOTTY

> Calicut Apsara 7:15pm Show House Full ♥
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A6000 using Tapatalk


daily 5 show vachu 1100 seatreil kalichittum...........HF aavunnu..............appurathu 300 seater sree yum HF.   oru bangikku Regalum.    1500 inu aduthu viewers.

kidilolkidilam on offseason, rain, world cup and working day.

----------


## pooja ms

> Trailer sucks...another style only content less movie in the making...


I will take my word back...
sorry for the early comments

----------


## Movie Lover

Great!!!  Highest initials of 2018




> around 3.5 cr gross vannu first day which is very good actualy ...630 shows engandu undayirinnu

----------


## loudspeaker

> *Trailer sucks*...another style only content less movie in the making...


ennu vechaal enthuvaaaa.......................??

----------


## Louise Pothen

Payyanrkk shanthi 7.30 hf

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6000 using Tapatalk

----------


## Louise Pothen

Tpra central 10.30pm show

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6000 using Tapatalk

----------


## Louise Pothen

Aluva casino ss

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6000 using Tapatalk

----------


## Antonio

> *
> 
> CALICUT APSARA FIRST SHOW HOUSEFULL*


Apsara polikkal aanallo

----------


## ACHOOTTY

> *TVM , 
> Kirali ,padmanabah ,Devipriya full*


aries ethra vannu..........sure aayum oru 80% enkilum kaanum athu thanne 450 + kaanum camban screen aanu.

oru 1650 pidikkaam ellam koode.........multi vere...........

----------


## Kannadi

Edappally vanitha screen3 and 4 
Sure hf..... 
Same timeil ulla shows 2um kidilokidilam booking


Sent from my SM-G610F using Tapatalk

----------


## Louise Pothen

Kollam 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6000 using Tapatalk

----------


## ACHOOTTY

sathyathil ithu sunday aano atho monday aano?

----------


## Kannadi

Qcinemas hf alle

Sent from my SM-G610F using Tapatalk

----------


## perumal

> *
> 
> CALICUT APSARA FIRST SHOW HOUSEFULL*




ambo...heavy  :Yeye:

----------


## ACHOOTTY

kannur - savitha full adichu kanumallo............akhil nokiyille

----------


## Movie Lover

Oru 30 crore club urappikkam alle at Kerala BO?

----------


## Kannadi

> sathyathil ithu sunday aano atho monday aano?


Ikka magic

Sent from my SM-G610F using Tapatalk

----------


## loudspeaker

> *kidu report............................................  ................
> *




 :Race:  :Race:

----------


## Antonio

Evening shows and somewhat mattinnee ellam ineem polikkal aakumennu thonnunnu...

----------


## Kannan Mahesh

> Oru 30 crore club urappikkam alle at Kerala BO?


35 to 40 expect cheyyoo

----------


## Antonio

> Oru 30 crore club urappikkam alle at Kerala BO?


Think so... mukalil poyaalum ok..

----------


## King Amal

Mundooran renilinte oru kashtapaad.. 😢
(Villain 4.91 arum kaanathe povaruth.. 😂😂)

Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk

----------


## ACHOOTTY

> Kidukkan report aanu padathinu from film field. Last 30 minutes polichadukkum ennanu.



Numman paranjille..............perfect report...........

----------


## ACHOOTTY

> Mundooran renilinte oru kashtapaad.. 
> (Villain 4.91 arum kaanathe povaruth.. )
> 
> Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk


2 cr polum illatha villain 5 cr entammo.............ivattakalkku thoongi chathoode

----------


## King Amal

> Numman paranjille..............perfect report...........


😘😘😘😘😘😘

Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk

----------


## Kannan Mahesh

Pala universal online booking 70percent at 7.40 p.m.. Filling super  fast.. Terrific atmosphere  aanu palayilokke..

----------


## ACHOOTTY

> Oru 30 crore club urappikkam alle at Kerala BO?


50 adippiche adangooo..................

kunjahchan -75 cr 

Bilal.........100 cr.

----------


## King Amal

> 2 cr polum illatha villain 5 cr entammo.............ivattakalkku thoongi chathoode


Nmde puthiya boxoffice expert ithine kurich enth parayumo ntho.. 
Ithrem katta occupancy vanna abraham 2 days 4cr aanel..  Villain fd 40laks aaneno.. 😂😂

Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk

----------


## Louise Pothen

Thalikkulam karthika 6.30pm

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6000 using Tapatalk

----------


## Movie Lover

Budget ethra? 10 crores undo?




> 35 to 40 expect cheyyoo





> Think so... mukalil poyaalum ok..

----------


## Antonio

> 2 cr polum illatha villain 5 cr entammo.............ivattakalkku thoongi chathoode


Villain onnum ivide kondu varanda bros..
No use...Chumma adiyundakkan oronnu..

----------


## Louise Pothen

> Oru 30 crore club urappikkam alle at Kerala BO?


Appo പെരുമ്പാവൂർ calculator vechu 50cr  :Vandivittu: 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6000 using Tapatalk

----------


## Kannan Mahesh

> Numman paranjille..............perfect report...........


Correct. Njan cinema theernnappol ningale orthirunnu.. Thanks and congrats..

----------


## Antonio

> Budget ethra? 10 crores undo?


Athrem enkilum vendeee????kaanum

----------


## ACHOOTTY

wpm nalla reethiyil undu...............negative adhikam illa.

pinne ettavum anukoolam aayathu.................youth and fans inu kidu aayi pidichittundu..................athondu oru paadu repeat viewers varum.

so 1 week avarude idichu kayattam urappanu.

----------


## shivankuty

> Total average percent kittiyath onnu paranju tharamo. It's 88.81 instead  of 85.7.avideyum kurackuvano.


Ee avg occupncy % engna kootunenu aryamo???ivde ittirikuna theatrsnte occupncy percentage kootytu avg edknath thettanu
Inale aake carnival seats 15577...13357 tickets sold out aayi..so avg= (13357/15577)?100...INI kooti noku

Sent from my P7072G using Tapatalk

----------


## ACHOOTTY

> Correct. Njan cinema theernnappol ningale orthirunnu.. Thanks and congrats..


thanks....................

----------


## Antonio

> Thalikkulam karthika 6.30pm
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A6000 using Tapatalk


Innu special show undo???

----------


## Movie Lover

No controversies. Enikku Malayalam industry nannavunnathinte santhosham aanu. Vere onnum alla




> Appo പെരുമ്പാവൂർ calculator vechu 50cr 
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A6000 using Tapatalk

----------


## King Amal

> Ee avg occupncy % engna kootunenu aryamo???ivde ittirikuna theatrsnte occupncy percentage kootytu avg edknath thettanu
> Inale aake carnival seats 15577...13357 tickets sold out aayi..so avg= (13357/15577)?100...INI kooti noku
> 
> Sent from my P7072G using Tapatalk


Ithrem sold out aayath online vazhi aano?? 

Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk

----------


## shivankuty

> KBO updates katta ikka fan page paranja sthithiku malayalam reviews and Kerala box office Katta lalettan fan cum ikka haters page ennum koode parayanjathu entha  randinteyum source oralu thanne mahela jayawardena  : gathering: 
> 
> Ee trustable pages villian day one 4.91cr  , Munthiri valli first itta fig 3.06cr jomon 2.72Cr kandapol kurachu 2.64cr aaki  ,  ikka padathinu producer parayuna fig fake but lalettan padangalude thallu athu pole angu postum ottum biaded alla  Tomichan ramaleela 80cr paranjal thallu marichu 150cr paranja genuine nalla genuine pages  Darwin parinamam first day greater than kasaba  ingane parayan aanel kure undu, ini ee paranja 2.95cr logic onnu kittiyal kollam same page after editing munthiri valli first day 2.64cr with 588 shws post gst era ticket rate kootiyathu add cheythal 3.05Cr varum munthiri yude same collection aanel ithu munthiriyekalum shows and occupancy undu ennitum 2.95cr  ottum biased alla ketta


Ithae page kasaba first day 2.43cr ittapol pokkikond nadna teams alae ningl...ippo ntha double standard??? Villain matramalla tgf 4.31cr  ittpozhm mp 5.1cr ittapozhum ithu lal fans page aayrno

Sent from my P7072G using Tapatalk

----------


## Louise Pothen

Changanasshery 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6000 using Tapatalk

----------


## shivankuty

> Machante okke comedy aa..  Innale enganum oru 65.67 okke highlight aakki itt.. Mughalilum tazheyum full 100%..😂
> 
> Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk


Highlight aakan Njan ath matram vere fontl chytho?????oru doctor alae???vivrm undngl aa occupancy parnj manslki kodu

Sent from my P7072G using Tapatalk

----------


## King Amal

> Ithae page kasaba first day 2.43cr ittapol pokkikond nadna teams alae ningl...ippo ntha double standard??? Villain matramalla tgf 4.31cr  ittpozhm mp 5.1cr ittapozhum ithu lal fans page aayrno
> 
> Sent from my P7072G using Tapatalk


Pinne lal fans page ikka film aaya kasaba 2.5um MP 5.1um idumpo  pokki nadakandae.. 😂😂

Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk

----------


## Niyas Naz

*
KOLLAM : 
*


* JB CINEMAS NALILA SS* 


* PARTHA SS*

----------


## ACHOOTTY

Dear friends............

prathyekichu.......ee multi collection data idunnavarodu...........

Ningal enthinaanu ee occupancy enna sambavam idunnathu..................

depends upon  no of shows and different screens it various for  each and every movie.  

only put no of shows and collections.............its enough.

enthu mannankatta occupancy undayalum.............kittunna collectionu mukalil allallo.

80% occupancy vachu...10 lakhs edukkunna padam thanne aanu best.........allathe 100% occupancy vachu  5 lakhs edukkunna padam alla.

----------


## Movie Lover

Bangalore release ille? ROI evideyum illallo? Any problem?

----------


## jayan143

> No for 2 days
> BMS vazhi track chyan patunathale cheyyan pattu
> Ekm kollam tvm single screens onnum kuttipetti alla...seat kurvanelm nalla rates varnvyanu
> 
> Sent from my P7072G using Tapatalk


Sahodaraa its for Yesterday only. Aa show count kandal ariyille?

----------


## shivankuty

> Ithrem sold out aayath online vazhi aano?? 
> 
> Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk


Alla...online vazhyum counter vazhyum ullath update aavum

Sent from my P7072G using Tapatalk

----------


## Tigerbasskool

> Ithae page kasaba first day 2.43cr ittapol pokkikond nadna teams alae ningl...ippo ntha double standard??? Villain matramalla tgf 4.31cr  ittpozhm mp 5.1cr ittapozhum ithu lal fans page aayrno
> 
> Sent from my P7072G using Tapatalk


pls go to fan fight thread n discuss there ...

and to answer ur question ..ella padam nt collection thallal anennu sammathichaal preshnam theernellooo whether its mam,lal,prithvi,dq,nivin etc...aviravirode istham pole vishwasikukaa..producers pareyunethu accept cheykaa allathee veree vazhi illaa

----------


## Kannan Mahesh

This is something Spl. Be next to industry hit P. M


Njan paranjillayirunnoooo..

----------


## Madmax

> Bangalore release ille? ROI evideyum illallo? Any problem?


athethayalum nannayi... allenkil ippo torrentil print iraghiyene..

----------


## shivankuty

> Sahodaraa its for Yesterday only. Aa show count kandal ariyille?


300 shows tracked collection 1cr vannu ennu parnjth 2 divsthem koodi aanu...ivde itta carnival kollam tvm kochi ellsm innalathe matramanu

Sent from my P7072G using Tapatalk

----------


## King Amal

> Alla...online vazhyum counter vazhyum ullath update aavum
> 
> Sent from my P7072G using Tapatalk


Payyanur shanthi carnival cinemasinte innathe TOTAL clctn onn parayane..  👍

Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk

----------


## ACHOOTTY

> Ithae page kasaba first day 2.43cr ittapol pokkikond nadna teams alae ningl...ippo ntha double standard??? Villain matramalla tgf 4.31cr  ittpozhm mp 5.1cr ittapozhum ithu lal fans page aayrno
> 
> Sent from my P7072G using Tapatalk


FK kku okke nalla vrithiyayittu kittum collection.........from reliable source.........oru koothra pageinteyum report aavasymilla.................

inno innaleyo thudnagiya forum alla ithu........................

so ee thallappanmaarkku 1/2 azhcha post chayyanulla vakuppum kalaparipadikalum athre ullu ee collection reports.   Oppam enna padam irangi thallinu puthiya charithran undakkiya mahanmarkku aayi athinu sesham ulla ella thallum samarppikkunnu.

----------


## shivankuty

> pls go to fan fight thread n discuss there ...
> 
> and to answer ur question ..ella padam nt collection thallal anennu sammathichaal preshnam theernellooo whether its mam,lal,prithvi,dq,nivin etc...aviravirode istham pole vishwasikukaa..producers pareyunethu accept cheykaa allathee veree vazhi illaa


Ath athre ullu....I quit

Sent from my P7072G using Tapatalk

----------


## Keelezi Achu

> Highlight aakan Njan ath matram vere fontl chytho?????oru doctor alae???vivrm undngl aa occupancy parnj manslki kodu
> 
> Sent from my P7072G using Tapatalk


Oru paadu 100% 90% updates onnum kaanathe 65 pokki nadakkunnath aanu prashanm

----------


## Madmax

dears ... veruthe lal fansinode collection reportione kuriche argue cheythe time wast cheyathe ... numma padathinte updates report cheyooo....

----------


## Niyas Naz

*
കണ്ണൂര്* savitha second show...

15 mnts more for the show*

----------


## Kannan Mahesh

> Ee avg occupncy % engna kootunenu aryamo???ivde ittirikuna theatrsnte occupncy percentage kootytu avg edknath thettanu
> Inale aake carnival seats 15577...13357 tickets sold out aayi..so avg= (13357/15577)?100...INI kooti noku
> 
> Sent from my P7072G using Tapatalk


OK.. No. Of people illayirunnu. Atha confusion aayath.. Koottanariyam. Mac. Maths vare padichittund.. Pakshe this is my mistake  due to a confusion. Now it is clear..

----------


## King Amal

> FK kku okke nalla vrithiyayittu kittum collection.........from reliable source.........oru koothra pageinteyum report aavasymilla.................
> 
> inno innaleyo thudnagiya forum alla ithu........................
> 
> so ee thallappanmaarkku 1/2 azhcha post chayyanulla vakuppum kalaparipadikalum athre ullu ee collection reports.   Oppam enna padam irangi thallinu puthiya charithran undakkiya mahanmarkku aayi athinu sesham ulla ella thallum samarppikkunnu.


Enne pole tanne ningalum ee same update oolachallathil kandu alle..  😂

Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk

----------


## Niyas Naz

*
Nilambur fairyland screen 1 9:30pm show*

----------


## shivankuty

> FK kku okke nalla vrithiyayittu kittum collection.........from reliable source.........oru koothra pageinteyum report aavasymilla.................
> 
> inno innaleyo thudnagiya forum alla ithu........................
> 
> so ee thallappanmaarkku 1/2 azhcha post chayyanulla vakuppum kalaparipadikalum athre ullu ee collection reports.   Oppam enna padam irangi thallinu puthiya charithran undakkiya mahanmarkku aayi athinu sesham ulla ella thallum samarppikkunnu.


Aa reliable source vech first day etgra vannenu paryamo...around 3cr aanu enik kitya info...
Pinne oppam kasaba puli tgf thudngya pazhya kala sambhvaviksngle kuthipokuanel ithoru valya fight thread aayi marathe ullu...so better leav dat topic
Karnan aa page lalettn fans nadathuna page aanu ennathne matramanu ethirthath...Ella fansnym sukhipikna reportae avdnu kittu

Sent from my P7072G using Tapatalk

----------


## Manoj

Ikka padam first day record ittappol thudangiya kadiyaanu Annan fans ividam vare ethichathu. Twitter il theatre updates thudangaan malsaram. Jilla thirichaanu pankitteduthotte. Kerala producers, Trivandrum theatres, Kottayam theatres ellaam Annan fans thanne. Appol pinne ikka padam blockbuster aakumbol track cheythu maximum kurachidaan avar nokkumallo. Nammal thalkaalam ithinte purake pokanda, ikka padam collection kittaan daivam sahayichu oru Annan fans nte sahayavum namukku venda, athokke krithyamayi ivideyethum

----------


## ChalakudikaraN

inu monday thane aaanodai ?!!!

----------


## Niyas Naz

*
Chalakkudy Surabhi SS HOUSEFULL
*

----------


## Kannan Mahesh

[QUOTE=Kannan Mahesh;8320530]OK.. No. Of people illayirunnu. Atha confusion aayath.. Koottanariyam. Msc. Maths vare padichittund.. Pakshe this is my mistake  due to a confusion. Now it is clear..

----------


## King Amal

> Ikka padam first day record ittappol thudangiya kadiyaanu Annan fans ividam vare ethichathu. Twitter il theatre updates thudangaan malsaram. Jilla thirichaanu pankitteduthotte. Kerala producers, Trivandrum theatres, Kottayam theatres ellaam Annan fans thanne. Appol pinne ikka padam blockbuster aakumbol track cheythu maximum kurachidaan avar nokkumallo. Nammal thalkaalam ithinte purake pokanda, ikka padam collection kittaan daivam sahayichu oru Annan fans nte sahayavum namukku venda, athokke krithyamayi ivideyethum


Fk's real tracking team illae..  
Pinne vere duplicates enthina.. 🙄

Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk

----------


## shivankuty

> OK.. No. Of people illayirunnu. Atha confusion aayath.. Koottanariyam. Mac. Maths vare padichittund.. Pakshe this is my mistake  due to a confusion. Now it is clear..


K...

Sent from my P7072G using Tapatalk

----------


## Movie Lover

Pakshe Malayalam films okke ROI irakkanathanallo? Ithinenthu patti? Valla prashnam undo?

Ini muthal ROI release undaville Malayalam filmsinu?




> athethayalum nannayi... allenkil ippo torrentil print iraghiyene..

----------


## The wrong one

Mmde mukkam veendum


> Mukkam Rose 1st Show Housefull...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my ZUK Z1 using Tapatalk


Sent from my SM-T231 using Tapatalk

----------


## Antonio

> *
> Chalakkudy Surabhi SS HOUSEFULL
> *


12/12 aayllo..

----------


## arjunan

> Pakshe Malayalam films okke ROI irakkanathanallo? Ithinenthu patti? Valla prashnam undo?
> 
> Ini muthal ROI release undaville Malayalam filmsinu?


ROI 2 or 3 weeks after Kerala release aanu better. chumma vyajan irangum.. :Teary:

----------


## Antonio

Kannur innu Samudra il undo second show??

----------


## ACHOOTTY

> Ikka padam first day record ittappol thudangiya kadiyaanu Annan fans ividam vare ethichathu. Twitter il theatre updates thudangaan malsaram. Jilla thirichaanu pankitteduthotte. Kerala producers, Trivandrum theatres, Kottayam theatres ellaam Annan fans thanne. Appol pinne ikka padam blockbuster aakumbol track cheythu maximum kurachidaan avar nokkumallo. Nammal thalkaalam ithinte purake pokanda, ikka padam collection kittaan daivam sahayichu oru Annan fans nte sahayavum namukku venda, athokke krithyamayi ivideyethum


alla pinne...............kundi ethra kulam kandirikkunnu.........kulam ethra kundi kandirikkunnu.........(kundi aavam allo alle..........prob aanel chanthi ennakkam)

----------


## ACHOOTTY

> Pakshe Malayalam films okke ROI irakkanathanallo? Ithinenthu patti? Valla prashnam undo?
> 
> Ini muthal ROI release undaville Malayalam filmsinu?


ningal enthinaaanu kaadu kayarunnathu...........chila padangal  1 week kazhinje vararullu.

ithu already announced aanu next friday.

oru karanam prayunnathu piracy thanne aanu.

----------


## Tigerbasskool

> alla pinne...............kundi ethra kulam kandirikkunnu.........kulam ethra kundi kandirikkunnu.........(kundi aavam allo alle..........prob aanel chanthi ennakkam)


  :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:

----------


## Deepu k

> Correct. Njan cinema theernnappol ningale orthirunnu.. Thanks and congrats..


Yes njan pulliye orthru.ahootty prajathu achittayi vannu.

----------


## Manoj

> ningal enthinaaanu kaadu kayarunnathu...........chila padangal  1 week kazhinje vararullu.
> 
> ithu already announced aanu next friday.
> 
> oru karanam prayunnathu piracy thanne aanu.


ROI kooduthal 2nd day torrent il padamethum, 1 week koodi kazhinju kooduthal mathi

Sent from my Moto G (5) using Tapatalk

----------


## Tigerbasskool



----------


## arjunan

> alla pinne...............kundi ethra kulam kandirikkunnu.........kulam ethra kundi kandirikkunnu.........(kundi aavam allo alle..........prob aanel chanthi ennakkam)


plz dont use bad words ...plz use  words like aasanam..

----------


## Thomachayan

> Nmde puthiya boxoffice expert ithine kurich enth parayumo ntho.. 
> Ithrem katta occupancy vanna abraham 2 days 4cr aanel..  Villain fd 40laks aaneno.. 😂😂
> 
> Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk



Yes machaa ivide thanne trackiyitund
163 shows
51above varum gross





Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Manoj

Ividippol aarkkum thaalparyamilla, athaanu mattavar muthal aakkunnathu


> Fk's real tracking team illae..  
> Pinne vere duplicates enthina.. 🙄
> 
> Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk


Sent from my Moto G (5) using Tapatalk

----------


## perumal

> KBO updates katta ikka fan page paranja sthithiku malayalam reviews and Kerala box office Katta lalettan fan cum ikka haters page ennum koode parayanjathu entha  randinteyum source oralu thanne mahela jayawardena  : gathering: 
> 
> Ee trustable pages villian day one 4.91cr  , Munthiri valli first itta fig 3.06cr jomon 2.72Cr kandapol kurachu 2.64cr aaki  ,  ikka padathinu producer parayuna fig fake but lalettan padangalude thallu athu pole angu postum ottum biaded alla  Tomichan ramaleela 80cr paranjal thallu marichu 150cr paranja genuine nalla genuine pages  Darwin parinamam first day greater than kasaba  ingane parayan aanel kure undu, ini ee paranja 2.95cr logic onnu kittiyal kollam same page after editing munthiri valli first day 2.64cr with 588 shws post gst era ticket rate kootiyathu add cheythal 3.05Cr varum munthiri yude same collection aanel ithu munthiriyekalum shows and occupancy undu ennitum 2.95cr  ottum biased alla ketta


nice post  :Laughing:   :Laughing:

----------


## ACHOOTTY

> plz dont use bad words ...plz use  words like aasanam..


athokke pazhanchollu aanu Mr.  achuthanandan parayaam...........achoottykku pattilla.  athu enthu nyayam.

----------


## ChalakudikaraN

ചാലക്കുടിയുടെ ചരിത്രം തിരുത്തിയ 12 housefull  !! 12/12!!!

----------


## ACHOOTTY

9.30 pm show

TCR - ganam - sold out

TCR - Inox - almost full

----------


## King Amal

Appo ningl aano ivde abhraham 2dayz 4cr enn prnjath?? 
Njn aa paranjavante answer aa chodiche..  Avan parayatt.. 



> Yes machaa ivide thanne trackiyitund
> 163 shows
> 51above varum gross
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## shivankuty

> KBO updates katta ikka fan page paranja sthithiku malayalam reviews and Kerala box office Katta lalettan fan cum ikka haters page ennum koode parayanjathu entha  randinteyum source oralu thanne mahela jayawardena  : gathering: 
> 
> Ee trustable pages villian day one 4.91cr  , Munthiri valli first itta fig 3.06cr jomon 2.72Cr kandapol kurachu 2.64cr aaki  ,  ikka padathinu producer parayuna fig fake but lalettan padangalude thallu athu pole angu postum ottum biaded alla  Tomichan ramaleela 80cr paranjal thallu marichu 150cr paranja genuine nalla genuine pages  Darwin parinamam first day greater than kasaba  ingane parayan aanel kure undu, ini ee paranja 2.95cr logic onnu kittiyal kollam same page after editing munthiri valli first day 2.64cr with 588 shws post gst era ticket rate kootiyathu add cheythal 3.05Cr varum munthiri yude same collection aanel ithu munthiriyekalum shows and occupancy undu ennitum 2.95cr  ottum biased alla ketta


Ningal udeshikunath KBO updates enna lalettn fansnte fb page aanu...Njan pryna pagenu twitter id matrame ullu...they don't have any fb pages
Pinne ningal parnjthellam correct aanu pkshe athokke ittath lal fansnte KBO page aanu...ith vere.Ivar jomonu 2.72 & munthiri 2.62 aanu ittath...Ella fansnem sukipikuka ennathanu ivrde line..,so don't call it as lal fan page....before saying something check whether its right or wrong

Sent from my P7072G using Tapatalk

----------


## Antonio

> Yes machaa ivide thanne trackiyitund
> 163 shows
> 51above varum gross
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Multies mathramalla @Thomachayan achaaya, bakki koode koottoyittu ethra Varumennu aa bro oru athishayam prakadippichathaa vittekk..

----------


## ACHOOTTY

Thalassery - canival - 10.10 pm sh

almost full

----------


## ACHOOTTY

calicut - apsara............10.00 pm show

just 10 tickets left.

----------


## Louise Pothen

Irinjalakkuda chembakassery Cinemas first show housefull

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6000 using Tapatalk

----------


## raj3333

> Thalassery - canival - 10.10 pm sh
> 
> almost full


Kodungallure  sree kaleeswary  second  heavy  house  full,  500perolam  madangi  poyi 

Sent from my vivo 1727 using Tapatalk

----------


## arjunan

Q cinemas,ALuva casino oke innu kurachu kurayum enna vichariche.. But  kokkola masss... ABS ruling KBO  :Drum:

----------


## Louise Pothen

Thaliparamb alinkal 8 pm show & kothamangalam Ann fs 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6000 using Tapatalk

----------


## ACHOOTTY

Angamali - carnival..9.45 pm show

just 11 seats balance.

----------


## ACHOOTTY

> Kodungallure  sree kaleeswary  second  heavy  house  full,  500perolam  madangi  poyi 
> 
> Sent from my vivo 1727 using Tapatalk


kodungallur ella shoyum full aanu............avidathe multiyum athe.

----------


## MANNADIAR

> അങ്ങനെ പറഞ്ഞൂടാ.. he is doing a good job


He is copying from some other forum, I don?t think he himself is doing it@sivankutty

----------


## RACER

Innu night show kanam ennu karuthi irunatha from Ernakulam multi.. Evening status kandappol netti poyi.. Mansau nirannu.. Nale 10am family aayi book cheythu from pvr..

----------


## ACHOOTTY

> Q cinemas,ALuva casino oke innu kurachu kurayum enna vichariche.. But  kokkola masss... ABS ruling KBO


innu double dhamaka..............multi mathram alla...............oro single screenum HF adikkunnu...........athum biggies like abhilash, priya, apsara okke

----------


## ACHOOTTY

> Innu night show kanam ennu karuthi irunatha from Ernakulam multi.. Evening status kandappol netti poyi.. Mansau nirannu.. Nale 10am family aayi book cheythu from pvr..


very good.

----------


## misbah7722

കരുനാഗപ്പള്ളി ഖാൻസ് 85% first show

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk

----------


## shivankuty

> He is copying from some other forum, I don?t think he himself is doing it@sivankutty


First day Njan chythu...apozhanu fr also chyunundenu arinjath...pinne second day avrde figures aanu...nw I only trackng pta trinity..

Sent from my P7072G using Tapatalk

----------


## david john

Multi okke ithra bookingo

----------


## arjunan

ABS  :Drum:  Mega  :Drum:  shaji annan  :Drum:  Haneef  :Drum:

----------


## Sajil K R

Chekkan 2ndd show ethi

Sent from my Lenovo A6020a40 using Tapatalk

----------


## maryland

Thrissur Inox
9:50pm show: only 32 seats remaining.. :Clap:

----------


## Akhil krishnan

> Chekkan 2ndd show ethi
> 
> Sent from my Lenovo A6020a40 using Tapatalk


😍👍 

Sent from my ZUK Z1 using Tapatalk

----------


## Akhil krishnan

Kothamangalam ANN First Show HF



Sent from my ZUK Z1 using Tapatalk

----------


## maryland

> Chekkan 2ndd show ethi
> 
> Sent from my Lenovo A6020a40 using Tapatalk


chekkan marana mass... :Band:  :Clap:

----------


## ACHOOTTY

> Thrissur Inox
> 9:50pm show: only 32 seats remaining..


ineem oru HF kittiyilla alle..................njngal okke urangaan povaaraayi.

----------


## Akhil krishnan

Sent from my ZUK Z1 using Tapatalk

----------


## ACHOOTTY

> Chekkan 2ndd show ethi
> 
> Sent from my Lenovo A6020a40 using Tapatalk


avarkku first showkku  ticket kodukkendathaarnnu.........extra chair ittenkilum................bhaviyil ivane fk yil cherthiyekku................

----------


## Akhil krishnan

ആലപ്പുഴ കൈരളിയില്* #AbrahaminteSanthathikal  ടിക്കറ്റ് കിട്ടത്തവര്* മനേജരുടെ റൂമിന് മുന്നില്* പ്രതിക്ഷേധച്ചപ്പോള്*...!!
#DericStorm



https://twitter.com/MegastarAddicts/...857986560?s=19

Sent from my ZUK Z1 using Tapatalk

----------


## maryland

> ineem oru HF kittiyilla alle..................njngal okke urangaan povaaraayi.


6:50pm show was almost HF
missed by less than 11 seats.. :Read:

----------


## MANNADIAR

> അങ്ങനെ പറഞ്ഞൂടാ.. he is doing a good job





> First day Njan chythu...apozhanu fr also chyunundenu arinjath...pinne second day avrde figures aanu...nw I only trackng pta trinity..
> 
> Sent from my P7072G using Tapatalk


Friends ee forum members aano or any other forum members???

----------


## ACHOOTTY

> Kothamangalam ANN First Show HF
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my ZUK Z1 using Tapatalk


1 seat kaali aanallo..............ayaal aayirikkum photo eduthathu alle............

----------


## Akhil krishnan

> 1 seat kaali aanallo..............ayaal aayirikkum photo eduthathu alle............


yes..

Sent from my ZUK Z1 using Tapatalk

----------


## raj3333

> kodungallur ella shoyum full aanu............avidathe multiyum athe.


Ys

Sent from my vivo 1727 using Tapatalk

----------


## maryland

> 1 seat kaali aanallo..............ayaal aayirikkum photo eduthathu alle............


selfie edukkaan ariyaatha aal... :Doh:

----------


## ACHOOTTY

> 6:50pm show was almost HF
> missed by less than 11 seats..


indonasiayil kidannu...........oru 11 seat book cheythittu paper vayichirunnel ee gathi varillayirunu.............

----------


## Akhil krishnan

EKM Kavitha




Sent from my ZUK Z1 using Tapatalk

----------


## ACHOOTTY

> selfie edukkaan ariyaatha aal...


matte  kolu kondu poyi kaanilla.................

----------


## yathra

vanitha 9. 45 sold out

----------


## Cinemalover

Great Going  :Clap: 
Happy for Mammukka  & Shaji Padoor ❤️

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk

----------


## ACHOOTTY

> ആലപ്പുഴ കൈരളിയില്* #AbrahaminteSanthathikal  ടിക്കറ്റ് കിട്ടത്തവര്* മനേജരുടെ റൂമിന് മുന്നില്* പ്രതിക്ഷേധച്ചപ്പോള്*...!!
> #DericStorm
> 
> 
> 
> https://twitter.com/MegastarAddicts/...857986560?s=19
> 
> Sent from my ZUK Z1 using Tapatalk


veuthe pani undkkanda............govt theater aanu..........avanmaar naale muthal adahittu samaram thudangum.............ullathum illathavum.

----------


## ACHOOTTY

> EKM Kavitha
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my ZUK Z1 using Tapatalk



kavitha innu.......mattinee............muthal van colllection aanu.............800+ ella shokkum undu.............

----------


## GABBAR



----------


## Cinemalover

Family okke padam kandu, achanum ammakkum aniyanum okke ishtaayi  :Good: 


Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk

----------


## Akhil krishnan

😎😎😎




Sent from my ZUK Z1 using Tapatalk

----------


## ACHOOTTY

> 



ee 305 seatil irakkiyaa pinne enginaa ticket kittuka...................sreeyil koode ittittum full adichu povunnu...............minimum 500 seater enkilum vendey.

----------


## ACHOOTTY

> Family okke padam kandu, achanum ammakkum aniyanum okke ishtaayi 
> 
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


nannayi...........ningalkku athra pidichillenkilum avarkku ishtayallo............

good sign.

----------


## ikka

> 


Ore pwoli...  :Band:

----------


## Antonio

> 


14 shows Kairali(12 regular n 2 extra on day 1)  n 2 shows in sree undallo...
16 ille?? 305 seats ulloo???

----------


## ChalakudikaraN

this year's biggest hit !!

----------


## yathra

Kollam carnivel rp mall full sure 10.30-pm show

----------


## Cinemalover

> nannayi...........ningalkku athra pidichillenkilum avarkku ishtayallo............
> 
> good sign.


Tgf ente fav aanu, ithinte teaser & trailer okke kandappo oru slick murder mystery aanu expect cheythathu.But, to my surprise, it was more of an entertainer with enough masala and drama, athu kondu thanneyaanu families-inu okke ishtapedunathu.

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk

----------


## yathra

Angamaly carnivel hf

----------


## Akhil krishnan

Thalayolaparambu nd Kozhikode..

Sent from my ZUK Z1 using Tapatalk

----------


## Louise Pothen

Ekm കവിത 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6000 using Tapatalk

----------


## ikka

To be Frank, I never expected this to be this success considering world cup and rain !!!

Ikka rules BO...Crossing 10cr in 4 days on the cards!!!

 :Band:   :Band:

----------


## Akhil krishnan

Cochin Plexes...




Sent from my ZUK Z1 using Tapatalk

----------


## King Amal

Ath ippzhano manasilayath?? 😁



> He is copying from some other forum, I don?t think he himself is doing it@sivankutty

----------


## Kannan Mahesh

Ekm.. Multies onnu ellavarum nokkane.. Harshapulakithar aavum.. 😀😀😀

----------


## david john

Ho ethra kalamayi kothicha kazhcha 

Thale divasam nokkumbol pitte divasathe multi show fast filling

----------


## Antonio

Alappuzha Changanachery Kottayam Aluva kodungallur Thalikkulam , Irinjalakkuda
Ernakulam Kavitha .
Edappally Vanitha Vineetha
Aluva Casino..
Calicut Apsara n regal.
Palakkad Priya..
Malappuram many portions.. Anyaya koluthal thanneee...

----------


## yathra

Edapally both sold out

----------


## david john

Multeel okke ini ikkade padam iranguonu chila maramakrikal choichirunallo

----------


## Akhil krishnan

Sent from my ZUK Z1 using Tapatalk

----------


## Antonio

> Ekm.. Multies onnu ellavarum nokkane.. Harshapulakithar aavum.. 😀😀😀


Evening nearly full vannittund average...

----------


## yathra

Tcr inox allmost full .sure hf huge screen  :Band:

----------


## Akhil krishnan

Palakkad Priya Second Show Housefull...

Total : 11/12 Housefull Shows...




Sent from my ZUK Z1 using Tapatalk

----------


## Akhil krishnan

TCR Inox




Sent from my ZUK Z1 using Tapatalk

----------


## yathra

karunagapally carnivel allmost full  :Band:  :Band:  :Band:  sure hf

----------


## Antonio

> Palakkad Priya Second Show Housefull...
> 
> Total : 11/12 Housefull Shows...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my ZUK Z1 using Tapatalk


Priyatharshini n Priyathama ethaa padam

----------


## Akhil krishnan

> Priyatharshini n Priyathama ethaa padam


Priyadarshini : Njan Marykutty

Priyathama : Race 3

Sent from my ZUK Z1 using Tapatalk

----------


## Antonio

> Priyadarshini : Njan Marykutty
> 
> Priyathama : Race 3
> 
> Sent from my ZUK Z1 using Tapatalk


Randuperum rakshappettu..

----------


## Akhil krishnan

Mattanur Shahina



Sent from my ZUK Z1 using Tapatalk

----------


## Louise Pothen

Chalakudy again  :Band: 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6000 using Tapatalk

----------


## Niyas Naz

*
Chalakkudy Surabhi SS 

12/12 HOUSEFULL 
*

----------


## Louise Pothen

TVM devipria and kariali full  :Band: 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6000 using Tapatalk

----------


## Akhil krishnan

> Randuperum rakshappettu..


Race 3 occupancy kurava...nale oru show reduction und.. 

Sent from my ZUK Z1 using Tapatalk

----------


## Louise Pothen

Extra show added in tvm sree 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6000 using Tapatalk

----------


## twist369

Innum polichadukkiyalle 😍😁

----------


## maryland

thrissur Inox
9:50pm SHow:
only 6 seats remaining.. :Clap: 
SURE HF @ACHOOTTY  :Helohelo:

----------


## Akhil krishnan

TVM Kairali...



Sent from my ZUK Z1 using Tapatalk

----------


## twist369

Thalassery Carnival 1 seat left for 10:10pm show..
Carnival ellaa showm hf aayrnu today..😍

----------


## Louise Pothen

PTA Hf

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6000 using Tapatalk

----------


## twist369

Ippol etra shows und daily? 
How many additional theatres

----------


## Kannan Mahesh

Mammootty 40 rangilulla womansinte ishta nayakan mathramalla, avarude dream husband feeling koodiyanu.. Pakshe idakkalathu adeham thanne cheytha chila cinemas avare theatreil ninnum akatti.pakshe adehathodulla ishtam ottum poyittilla. Anukoola sahacharyam Ulla  oru cinema vannal ippozhum mam thanneyanu first choice. Karanam palathanu.. Adhehathinte soundaryam, kuleenatha, ethu malayaliyudeyum purusha sankalpathinte Moorthimadhbhavam, koodathe kuttikaleyum kootti dhairyamayi kanan Pattum..karanam pothuve romantic scenes Kanilla, double meaning words illa,asleelam parayilla etc. Ithinu vyathyasthamayi cheyyumvbol aanu avar akannu povunnath.ayyo,mammoottyil ninnu ith pratheekshichilla ennu parayum.  Kure small scale films, fancinu vendiyulla padangal enniva. Ethu genre aayalum family elements koodiyulla oru mam padam vannal ladies first prefer cheyyunath adhehathine aanu. Ente arivil middle class ithrayere Vere areyum snehichittilla. Mohanlaline marannu kondalla,pakshe M. Linte fans  youth and lower middle class aanu kooduthal.. Nettichulikkalle.. Sathyam Mathram. Athukond A. S ithra vijayamakunnathil Wonder venda.. Ladies  and families mam ne valare ishtapedunnu. Sradhichal manasilakum, Ella Theatre I'm ladies nannayi occupied aanu ee filminu.. One familiye akattunna padam cheyyathirunnal mathi. Kottayam kunjachan okke family atbb aakkunna padamayirikkum. My word... If you agree with me, please respond..

----------


## maryland

> Mammootty 40 rangilulla womansinte ishta nayakan mathramalla, avarude dream husband feeling koodiyanu.. Pakshe idakkalathu adeham thanne cheytha chila cinemas avare theatreil ninnum akatti.pakshe adehathodulla ishtam ottum poyittilla. Anukoola sahacharyam Ulla  oru cinema vannal ippozhum mam thanneyanu first choice. Karanam palathanu.. Adhehathinte soundaryam, kuleenatha, ethu malayaliyudeyum purusha sankalpathinte Moorthimadhbhavam, koodathe kuttikaleyum kootti dhairyamayi kanan Pattum..karanam pothuve romantic scenes Kanilla, double meaning words illa,asleelam parayilla etc. Ithinu vyathyasthamayi cheyyumvbol aanu avar akannu povunnath.ayyo,mammoottyil ninnu ith pratheekshichilla ennu parayum.  Kure small scale films, fancinu vendiyulla padangal enniva. Ethu genre aayalum family elements koodiyulla oru mam padam vannal ladies first prefer cheyyunath adhehathine aanu. Ente arivil middle class ithrayere Vere areyum snehichittilla. Mohanlaline marannu kondalla,pakshe M. Linte fans  youth and lower middle class aanu kooduthal.. Nettichulikkalle.. Sathyam Mathram. Athukond A. S ithra vijayamakunnathil Wonder venda.. Ladies  and families mam ne valare ishtapedunnu. Sradhichal manasilakum, Ella Theatre I'm ladies nannayi occupied aanu ee filminu.. One familiye akattunna padam cheyyathirunnal mathi. Kottayam kunjachan okke family atbb aakkunna padamayirikkum. My word... If you agree with me, please respond..


agree with you.  :Ok: 
good observation.... :Good: 
keep it up... :Rockon: 
 :Goodpost:  :Goodpost:

----------


## yathra

kochi evm second show housefull

----------


## Manoj

> Ho ethra kalamayi kothicha kazhcha 
> 
> Thale divasam nokkumbol pitte divasathe multi show fast filling


Santhoshaayille

----------


## Antonio

> TVM devipria and kariali full 
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A6000 using Tapatalk


 Bro....both Padmanabha n devipriya undo??
Regular shows??

----------


## Mike

nthoonadei ithu................ kolakolli updates.......... duty kazhinu vanu 45 mnts edthu afternoon muthal llathu theerkkan... 

nammal ariyathe eni nthelum Holiday undo nattil  :Thinking:  

to be honest i never expect to this much....... ennu MUlties.. especially Q oke oru anakavum indavilla ennu vijarichu.. but kidukki kalanju 

Thanks to all for updates  :Band:  

 innathode onum predict cheyan pattatha avastha il anu pokku... ammathiri rush.. ATBB level........

----------


## Mammooka fan

Uncle and Abraham will give an extra mileage to kuttanadan blog

Blog oru. Nalla entertainer anenkil familes idichu kerikolum

----------


## yathra

North.paravoor kairali housefull

----------


## Veiwer11

If producers can extend Roi release by 1 more week it would bevbettrr

to 28th for piracy issue

nammal expect cheyyunnu ikka athukkum mele rush tharunnu

rush kand sunday aano monday aano enn pidinkittunnilla

----------


## BOSCO

Very happy to see this type of updates here.thank you all of you for your wonderful updates

----------


## Mammooka fan

Inum
Pwolichu aduki allee

----------


## Antonio

> Uncle and Abraham will give an extra mileage to kuttanadan blog
> 
> Blog oru. Nalla entertainer anenkil familes idichu kerikolum


Exactly..
Pandu ikka yude golden time il Thaskaraveeran okke enna initial aarunnu..pinne veenaalum

----------


## BOSCO

Padam BB avate

----------


## Mammooka fan

Njan first dhvsam aries plex 10 pm shw kanan poyapo 85 % familes ayrunu

----------


## maryland

> If producers can extend Roi release by 1 more week it would bevbettrr
> 
> to 28th for piracy issue
> 
> nammal expect cheyyunnu ikka athukkum mele rush tharunnu
> 
> rush kand sunday aano monday aano enn pidinkittunnilla


working day, mazha, world cup, etc etc...nothing would stop it.. :Band:

----------


## Antonio

Ee extra shows um Theatre status ellarum orthu vechekkane...aavashyam varum..

----------


## Mammooka fan

> Exactly..
> Pandu ikka yude golden time il Thaskaraveeran okke enna initial aarunnu..pinne veenaalum


Enku blog il ula hope is anu sithara

----------


## Sajil K R

Sent from my Lenovo A6020a40 using Tapatalk

----------


## misbah7722

Kottarakkara Minerva second show 

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk

----------


## yathra

calicut sree 6 pm 9 pm.housefull

----------


## Mammooka fan

> Ee extra shows um Theatre status ellarum orthu vechekkane...aavashyam varum..


Sathyam alenkil kure alkar collection idumbol athu angu vizhungum

----------


## maryland

> Enku blog il ula hope is anu sithara


ikka first
anu second.. :Read:

----------


## Veiwer11

> calicut sree 6 pm 9 pm.housefull


Sree inn 4 showsum full aanalle
total 12/12 HF

----------


## Antonio

> working day, mazha, world cup, etc etc...nothing would stop it..


Hmmmm
Trichur Inox...avarkku vechittund..
Show reduction Chumma ororutharu pokkikkondu varaan..

----------


## Mike

Booking Started in GCC

----------


## Mammooka fan

> ikka first
> anu second..


Oru mammooka fan enna nilayil ikka enna factor elam ikkayude movieyil kanumeloo

Keeping aside ikka aaanu Njan udhesche

----------


## yathra

Palakkad second show housefull

----------


## Antonio

Ramanattukara Surabhi enagane ponu??
Outer to Calicut Alle???

----------


## ikka

Njarakkal Majestic House Full... Cousins ticket kittathe madangi...

----------


## Kannan Mahesh

> Uncle and Abraham will give an extra mileage to kuttanadan blog
> 
> Blog oru. Nalla entertainer anenkil familes idichu kerikolum


Absolutely right.. Families keriyal pinne megastar thirinju nokkendi varilla..

----------


## Antonio

> Njarakkal Majestic House Full... Cousins ticket kittathe madangi...


Good
Raavilathe show dull Aakunna oru area aanu..

----------


## Mike



----------


## Akhil krishnan

> Ramanattukara Surabhi enagane ponu??
> Outer to Calicut Alle???


Housefull Aayrnu....Almost Full Bookings Undayrnu..

Sent from my ZUK Z1 using Tapatalk

----------


## Manoj

> Sree inn 4 showsum full aanalle
> total 12/12 HF


Noon show 291 seats, just miss

----------


## yathra

kollam pranavam second show

----------


## arjunan

> Booking Started in GCC



GCC giga thunder aayirikkum. choodarum munne release ....

----------


## Mike

not finished yet 

Kollam #Pranavam second show heavy rush #Abrahamintesanthathikal#3rdday

----------


## Akhil krishnan

Sent from my ZUK Z1 using Tapatalk

----------


## shivankuty

PTA TRINITY DAY 3
4 SHOWS
1137/1568
COLLECTION 125070
OCCPNCY 72.5%
TOTAL COLLECTION 443300

Sent from my P7072G using Tapatalk

----------


## yathra

mukkam second show housefull

----------


## Antonio

> kollam pranavam second show


Ivanmaare viswasikkanda
Nale venelum maattum...
Uncle nu kodutha paniyanu Pani...

----------


## Manoj

Pta houseful picture okke vannathaanallo, inside theatre picture um vannallo

----------


## Akhil krishnan

Mukkam Rose 1st Show Today...



Sent from my ZUK Z1 using Tapatalk

----------


## Louise Pothen

Mukkam rose 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6000 using Tapatalk

----------


## Antonio

> Pta houseful picture okke vannathaanallo, inside theatre picture um vannallo


Morning dull aakum bhai...
It's ok..72 on Monday..
Athum Ella padangalum esp Ikka films oru level inu melil varatha centre aanu..
Lalettan aanu kurachoode hold avide..
Pulliyude Janmadesham koode aanallo

----------


## Mike

Kochi #EVM second show house full #Abrahamintesanthathikal#3rdday

----------


## shivankuty

> Pta houseful picture okke vannathaanallo, inside theatre picture um vannallo


BMS vazhi track chythpo ithanu vannath...ss ittitund...kazhnja randu divsm full tickets update aayrnu

Sent from my P7072G using Tapatalk

----------


## Deepu k

> PTA TRINITY DAY 3
> 4 SHOWS
> 1137/1568
> COLLECTION 125070
> OCCPNCY 72.5%
> TOTAL COLLECTION 443300
> 
> Sent from my P7072G using Tapatalk


Madhya keralathile mammottyude ettavum week centere anu pathanam thitta.avide engange perfom cheyathal oru huge hit urappikkam

----------


## Akhil krishnan

Karunagapally..



Sent from my ZUK Z1 using Tapatalk

----------


## The wrong one

Yeeeee  :Band: 


> mukkam second show housefull


Sent from my SM-T231 using Tapatalk

----------


## Akhil krishnan

Kollam..



Sent from my ZUK Z1 using Tapatalk

----------


## Antonio

> Madhya keralathile mammottyude ettavum week centere anu pathanam thitta.avide engange perfom cheyathal oru huge hit urappikkam


Athu thanne..
Pandu Ella padangalum 50,75,100 okke odunna kalathokke 2 theatres only vechu 30 days poyal thanne hit ennu parayunna centre aanu

----------


## Mike

Kottarakkara Minerva second show

----------


## Louise Pothen

Pala universal ss

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6000 using Tapatalk

----------


## shivankuty

> Madhya keralathile mammottyude ettavum week centere anu pathanam thitta.avide engange perfom cheyathal oru huge hit urappikkam


Athe...pkshe ith nalla collection aanu...

Sent from my P7072G using Tapatalk

----------


## Rajamaanikyam

> Exactly..
> Pandu ikka yude golden time il Thaskaraveeran okke enna initial aarunnu..pinne veenaalum


Kazcha enna padam Ikka ku kodutha mileage chillarayonnumalla... ThAskaran Fdfs kandittu enikku polum koovan thonnippoyi... But Kazcha polulla classic Kal Ikka thannathu kondu janam ThAskaran e vare hit aakki... Ini ulla padangal onnu sradhichal Kk2, Mamangam, Kunjaliyokke Himalayan RB's aakum.. Bilal, Unda okke njangaleppolulla youthanmar chernnu van BB yum aakkum...

----------


## Mike

Pathanamthita Aiswarya 2nd Show!! #AbrahaminteSanthathikal<3

----------


## Mike

തിരൂര്* അനുഗ്രഹയിൽ നിന്ന് ടിക്കറ്റ് കിട്ടാത്ത പ്രേക്ഷകർ പ്രതിക്ഷേധച്ചപ്പോള്*...!!


https://www.facebook.com/MammoottyFa...0968388596588/

----------


## Louise Pothen

11:20pm pan cinemas

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6000 using Tapatalk

----------


## Manoj

> Morning dull aakum bhai...
> It's ok..72 on Monday..
> Athum Ella padangalum esp Ikka films oru level inu melil varatha centre aanu..
> Lalettan aanu kurachoode hold avide..
> Pulliyude Janmadesham koode aanallo


Pulli itta screenshot onnum soldout alla

----------


## Niyas Naz

*
PAN 11:20PM SHOW*

----------


## MANNADIAR

Muvattupuzha okke parking full ayirunnu... innu status more than expected thanne

----------


## shivankuty

> Pulli itta screenshot onnum soldout alla


Mukalil mike pta aiswrya second shw inside theatre pic ittitund...athum sold out alla

Sent from my P7072G using Tapatalk

----------


## Deepu k

Kujachan 2 vinu vendy wait cheyyunnu. Family, youth ella vidha preksharum edichu kerum .apara potential ulla padam anu .

----------


## Mike

ee show oru anakkavum illathe povum ennu orthatha... athum HF adikum appo  :Band:  






> 11:20pm pan cinemas
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A6000 using Tapatalk

----------


## Mike



----------


## sankar1992

ee oru thirakk and reception ini ulla ella films inum kittiyirunnel etra nannayirunnu. mammukka de maatram alla lalettantem. Theatre lek varanulla janangalude aa madi ang maarum.

Sent from my S9 Plus using Tapatalk

----------


## The wrong one

> ee show oru anakkavum illathe povum ennu orthatha... athum HF adikum appo


Booking nadakkunnund 5 min ago 11 seats undayirunnu ippo only 7

Sent from my SM-T231 using Tapatalk

----------


## MANNADIAR

> അങ്ങനെ പറഞ്ഞൂടാ.. he is doing a good job





> Mukalil mike pta aiswrya second shw inside theatre pic ittitund...athum sold out alla
> 
> Sent from my P7072G using Tapatalk


Pathanamthitta Aishwarya n trinity yil padamundo??? Appo ee colln working day kiduanallo

----------


## Deepu k

> Pala universal ss
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A6000 using Tapatalk


Palayil aparam thanne .ente manassu niranju .ethu thudaratte.

----------


## Bhasker

Thalikkulam-Karthika Second Show HF

----------


## shivankuty

> Pathanamthitta Aishwarya n trinity yil padamundo??? Appo ee colln working day kiduanallo


Innu aiswryl matrme ullu...inlyem menanjnm trinity moviemaxl 2 shows undrnu
Ith nalla collection aanu

Sent from my P7072G using Tapatalk

----------


## Akhil krishnan

Kochi Plexes Day 3




Sent from my ZUK Z1 using Tapatalk

----------


## Mammooka fan

> Kochi Plexes Day 3
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my ZUK Z1 using Tapatalk


82.81 % pwoli

----------


## Mammooka fan

Any chance for 1 crore in cochin multi

----------


## Madmax

> Kochi Plexes Day 3
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my ZUK Z1 using Tapatalk


😍😍😍😍😍


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Kannan Mahesh

> Innu aiswryl matrme ullu...inlyem menanjnm trinity moviemaxl 2 shows undrnu
> Ith nalla collection aanu
> 
> Sent from my P7072G using Tapatalk


I respect you.. You are a real fan of Film's

----------


## MANNADIAR

> Innu aiswryl matrme ullu...inlyem menanjnm trinity moviemaxl 2 shows undrnu
> Ith nalla collection aanu
> 
> Sent from my P7072G using Tapatalk


Thanks bhai

----------


## Bilalikka Rules

Kiduve.....ellaam pwoli pwoli aay nadakatte

----------


## Deepu k

> Kochi Plexes Day 3
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my ZUK Z1 using Tapatalk


Day 3 sunday ennullathu monday akku.

----------


## ikka

> Kochi Plexes Day 3
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my ZUK Z1 using Tapatalk


 :Band:   :Band:

----------


## Movie Lover

Hmm. Aayikkotte. Maybe its a wise decision. Pakshe athrem initials kurayum.

Because Bangalore, Mumbai okke Malayalam filmisinu nalla market aanu. ROI okke share basis aanu rights alla.

GCC simultaneous release enna swapnam ithu vare sakshathkarichittilla. Ippo dhe ROI marketum delay.

Piracy pedichu nammude Malayalam market Keralathil othungathe irunnal mathi.

Ee vyajan okke Keralathilum irangille???




> ningal enthinaaanu kaadu kayarunnathu...........chila padangal  1 week kazhinje vararullu.
> 
> ithu already announced aanu next friday.
> 
> oru karanam prayunnathu piracy thanne aanu.





> ROI 2 or 3 weeks after Kerala release aanu better. chumma vyajan irangum..

----------


## perumal

> 82.81 % pwoli


Expecting 55 lakhs by sunday  :Pray:

----------


## Kannan Mahesh

> Kochi Plexes Day 3
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my ZUK Z1 using Tapatalk


Hf shows no. Wrong. Innalevare 30 ayirunnu. Innu 9 so 30+9=39.ivde.. 25?

----------


## Saathan



----------


## dhakarn

Pwolichallo.... Mammokkaaaaaa

----------


## Veiwer11

> Kujachan 2 vinu vendy wait cheyyunnu. Family, youth ella vidha preksharum edichu kerum .apara potential ulla padam anu .


 Adithathin vendi wait cheyyathe kittiyath thanne vann hit aakku

go and watch with family and friends

----------


## Saathan

> 


total HF shows *39*

----------


## Madmax

GCC release ayathine shesham ... ROI release akunathane nallathe or same time release at ROI and GCC... vyajan iraghiyal nattilulavar athikam kanan idayilla... but it will effect on GCC ... 



> Hmm. Aayikkotte. Maybe its a wise decision. Pakshe athrem initials kurayum.
> 
> Because Bangalore, Mumbai okke Malayalam filmisinu nalla market aanu. ROI okke share basis aanu rights alla.
> 
> GCC simultaneous release enna swapnam ithu vare sakshathkarichittilla. Ippo dhe ROI marketum delay.
> 
> Piracy pedichu nammude Malayalam market Keralathil othungathe irunnal mathi.
> 
> Ee vyajan okke Keralathilum irangille???

----------


## Madmax

oru dialogue teaser irrakiyurunel ... onnu koode polichene...

----------


## Antonio

Multies evening 98..
Total 82..Kolakolli

----------


## Deepu k

> Adithathin vendi wait cheyyathe kittiyath thanne vann hit aakku
> 
> go and watch with family and friends


Kandu bodhichu.ithinte double range ayirikkum enna uddechichathu.

----------


## Antonio

@shivankutty bro..Thanks bro..for ur updates..

----------


## misbah7722

> BMS vazhi track chythpo ithanu vannath...ss ittitund...kazhnja randu divsm full tickets update aayrnu
> 
> Sent from my P7072G using Tapatalk


Ningale pta fs and ss uodate onn taravo.. Pta fs hf aanu.. Second show first row oyixhu baaki full.. Ningale kanak onn taramo... Each shows wise... Bms il vatunath correct aano enn koode nokana

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk

----------


## Antonio

PVR 7pm,10pm
Gold 7.45pm
Tripunithura night show ippozhee red aanu

----------


## Saathan

TVM Ariesplex 





11:30 AM - 221 Seats 
03:00 PM - 221 Seats 
06:45 PM - 695 Seats
10:15 PM - 695 Seats

----------


## Antonio

> TVM Ariesplex 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 11:30 AM - 221 Seats 
> 03:00 PM - 221 Seats 
> 06:45 PM - 695 Seats
> 10:15 PM - 695 Seats


Big screens aanu evening Alle??
Still 64 percent ok

----------


## mujthaba

Nalla oru cinema vannapo kandille response .. ith onn aanj promote cheyan ulla miduk crew kanikanam .. long run oke ulla undisputed bb avanam

----------


## Mike



----------


## Antonio

> 


8.45pm Abhinaya Alle??
Ithu full aarunno???

----------


## Mike

#CherthalaKairali Second Show 
#DerickAbraham #AbrahaminteSanthathikal #HugeRush #Day3

----------


## Mike

Kottakkal Sangeeth Second Show HF

----------


## The wrong one

> Kochi Plexes Day 3
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my ZUK Z1 using Tapatalk


HF SHOWS 25 OLLU..!!!???

Sent from my SM-T231 using Tapatalk

----------


## ACHOOTTY

> 


Immade payyan 2 nd show kku keri alle

----------


## Mike

Kodungallur Sreekaleeshwary Second Show Housefull

----------


## yathra

*kollam carnivel 6 show 

Karunagapally canival 5 show 
Angamaly carnival 5 show 
Thalassery carnival 6 show 

  @Madhavanunni
*

----------


## ACHOOTTY

> 8.45pm Abhinaya Alle??
> Ithu full aarunno???


Ethandu 800/900 aalukal 2nd sh changanazseriyil padam kandu 2nd sh. Abhinaya and anu

----------


## Mike

നെടുമങ്ങാട് സരസ്വതി
90% 2nd show

----------


## Mike

Manjeri Devakees Day-3 FSecond Show HF
13th Continous House Full Show on Cards #AbrahaminteSanthathikal..

----------


## Devarajan Master

> Mammootty 40 rangilulla womansinte ishta nayakan mathramalla, avarude dream husband feeling koodiyanu.. Pakshe idakkalathu adeham thanne cheytha chila cinemas avare theatreil ninnum akatti.pakshe adehathodulla ishtam ottum poyittilla. Anukoola sahacharyam Ulla  oru cinema vannal ippozhum mam thanneyanu first choice. Karanam palathanu.. Adhehathinte soundaryam, kuleenatha, ethu malayaliyudeyum purusha sankalpathinte Moorthimadhbhavam, koodathe kuttikaleyum kootti dhairyamayi kanan Pattum..karanam pothuve romantic scenes Kanilla, double meaning words illa,asleelam parayilla etc. Ithinu vyathyasthamayi cheyyumvbol aanu avar akannu povunnath.ayyo,mammoottyil ninnu ith pratheekshichilla ennu parayum.  Kure small scale films, fancinu vendiyulla padangal enniva. Ethu genre aayalum family elements koodiyulla oru mam padam vannal ladies first prefer cheyyunath adhehathine aanu. Ente arivil middle class ithrayere Vere areyum snehichittilla. Mohanlaline marannu kondalla,pakshe M. Linte fans  youth and lower middle class aanu kooduthal.. Nettichulikkalle.. Sathyam Mathram. Athukond A. S ithra vijayamakunnathil Wonder venda.. Ladies  and families mam ne valare ishtapedunnu. Sradhichal manasilakum, Ella Theatre I'm ladies nannayi occupied aanu ee filminu.. One familiye akattunna padam cheyyathirunnal mathi. Kottayam kunjachan okke family atbb aakkunna padamayirikkum. My word... If you agree with me, please respond..


Agree with you on almost everything.
Pakshe mukalil paranjha qualities inidayil oru karyam marannu pokaruthu.....Mammootty is the greatest Indian actor. Aa abhinaya prathibhaye mattenthinum mukalilayi ishttappedunna families um undu

----------


## Mike

Pattanamtitta Aishwarya Second Show

----------


## Mike

Kottarakkara Minerva Second Show

----------


## Mike

Abrahaminte Santhathikal
9.30 PM (18.06.201 :Cool: , Monday
Second Show | HOUSE FULL First Show was HF Tooo

----------


## Mike

Tripunithura central | 10.30 pm show Housefull !!

----------


## Abin thomas

> Payyanur shanthi carnival cinemasinte innathe TOTAL clctn onn parayane..  👍
> 
> Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk


Kottayam abhilash hf

----------


## Kannan Mahesh

> Agree with you on almost everything.
> Pakshe mukalil paranjha qualities inidayil oru karyam marannu pokaruthu.....Mammootty is the greatest Indian actor. Aa abhinaya prathibhaye mattenthinum mukalilayi ishttappedunna families um undu


Yesudas nalla pattukarananennu eduthu parayenda karyamundo. Athupoleyanu mam nte acting um

----------


## ChalakudikaraN



----------


## Devarajan Master

> Yesudas nalla pattukarananennu eduthu parayenda karyamundo. Athupoleyanu mam nte acting um


"Enikku ithu mathi...ee kettathu mathi..." (Chandu to Kannappan Chekavar in OVVG)

----------


## misbah7722

Karunagapally khans second show 90 - 95%

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk

----------


## Louise Pothen

Yufff oru reksha illa katta romanj moments  :Band: 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6000 using Tapatalk

----------


## GABBAR



----------


## moovybuf

> HF SHOWS 25 OLLU..!!!???
> 
> Sent from my SM-T231 using Tapatalk


Surprising to see only 25 HF shows  :Confused:

----------


## Rajamaanikyam

> Surprising to see only 25 HF shows


39 HF shows ennu Saathan update cheythirunnallo correction aayittu...

----------


## Malik

> Surprising to see only 25 HF shows


39 aanu.Corrected

----------


## Rajamaanikyam

> 


Ivide 5 - 6 theatre ulla polathe thirakku.. Wooow.. Ikka Mega mass...

----------


## misbah7722

മഞ്ചേരി devaki today also 4 housefull shows 

13/13 housefull days 

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk

----------


## misbah7722

Kottayam abhilash second show 

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk

----------


## misbah7722

pala 3 days share 3.35l
maximum possible 3.67
innu fs and ss 95+ und

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk

----------


## misbah7722

Kannure savita Monday update

Matine hf
Fs hf missed by 68 tickets
Ss hf misses by 49 tickets

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk

----------


## wayanadan

> Kannure savita Monday update
> 
> Matine hf
> Fs hf missed by 68 tickets
> Ss hf misses by 49 tickets
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


*samudrayilum undo ??*

----------


## Louise Pothen

Vadakara Ashok ss

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6000 using Tapatalk

----------


## wayanadan

*kochi multykaar abrahaminekkaal show adhikam koduththathu koothara racenu*

----------


## Sidharthan

> എന്റെ Bhai, nammude padam top 3 first day collection list il kaanum, athu ividuthe page ukal തള്ളുന്ന കളക്ഷൻ അല്ല, ഒറിജിനൽ share നോക്കിയാൽ ഇവിടെ 2cr share first day Vanna സിനിമകൾ ഇത് വരെയില്ല. അപ്പൊൾ പിന്നെ ഇൗ 4-5cr ഒക്കെ എവിടുന്നു വന്നു എന്ന് ചോദിച്ചാൽ മറുപടിയില്ല, ഫാൻസ് nte thallukalkku makers enthu cheyyaan aanu. 1St day collection vechu നോക്കിയാൽ TGF, പുലിമുരുകൻ, എബ്രഹാം..ഇതാണ് correct. 
> 
> Sent from my Moto G (5) using Tapatalk


Mp irangiyapo ithonum allarunallo🤔🤔

Sent from my Lenovo A7020a48 using Tapatalk

----------


## jackpot raja

Pandalam Trilok First Show Full

----------


## jackpot raja

മമ്മൂക്കയെ കുറ്റം പറഞ്ഞവരൊക്കെ ഇപ്പൊ ടിക്കറ്റിനു തെക്കു വടക്ക് ഓടുവ....

----------


## Rangeela

!!!! Kidukki !!!

----------


## Rangeela

> മമ്മൂക്കയെ കുറ്റം പറഞ്ഞവരൊക്കെ ഇപ്പൊ ടിക്കറ്റിനു തെക്കു വടക്ക് ഓടുവ....


 :Grin:  :Grin:  :Grin:

----------


## misbah7722

മഴയിലും കുലുങ്ങാതെ പട്ടാമ്പി കൃഷ്ണ യിൽ അബ്രഹാമിന്റെ സന്തതികൾ second show housefull .....

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk

----------


## wayanadan

:Drum:  :Drum:  :Drum:

----------


## aamadmi

> 


Adipoli, Which theatre?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## BASH1982

> Mp irangiyapo ithonum allarunallo🤔🤔
> 
> Sent from my Lenovo A7020a48 using Tapatalk


Villain um same arunnu

Thallu ellarum cheyyunnundu

----------


## silverscreenfan

*Tirur - anugraha - first show crowd*

----------


## silverscreenfan

മലയാളസിനിമ കണ്ട ഏറ്റവും വലിയ റിലീസിന് ഒരുങ്ങി അബ്രഹാമിന്റെ സന്തതികൾ..... ജിസിസി റിലീസ് ദിവസം ഖത്തർ മമ്മൂട്ടി ഫാൻസ്* നടത്തുന്ന ഫാൻസ്* ഷോയിൽ ഞങ്ങളോടൊപ്പം ഫിലിപ് എബ്രഹാം ( അൻസൺ പോൾ ) ഉണ്ടാകും....
കൂടുതൽ വിവരങ്ങൾ പേജിൽ അപ്*ലോഡ് ചെയ്യുന്നതായിരിക്കും.
Qatar mammootty fans and welfare association international
Mammootty #mammootty #mammookka Anson Paul #abrahamintesanthathikal #fansshow #celebrities
ടിക്കറ്റ് ആവശ്യമുള്ളവർ ഞങ്ങളുടെ #whatsup നമ്പറിലേക്കു മെസ്സേജ് അയക്കാവുന്നതാണ്....
#whtspno : 0097433774968

----------


## silverscreenfan

Valancheri - popular - second show - housefull

----------


## silverscreenfan

Guruvayoor - second show - housefull

----------


## silverscreenfan

Muvattupuzha - isaac - second show - house full

----------


## silverscreenfan

kadakkal - sreedhanya cinemax - first show rush

----------


## silverscreenfan

Pathanamthitta - Aiswarya - night show rush

----------


## silverscreenfan

അബ്രഹാമിന്റെ സന്തതികൾ മുണ്ടക്കയം RD Cinemas Screen 1 ൽ ദിവസേന 4 പ്രദർശനങ്ങൾ.11.30, 2.45, 6, 9. ജനത്തിരക്ക് മാനിച്ച് കഴിഞ്ഞ രണ്ടു ദിവസവും Screen 3 ൽ 10 pm ന് അഡീഷണൽ ഷോയും നടത്തി...
 @Don David

----------


## silverscreenfan

pattambi krishna - FS - housefull

----------


## silverscreenfan

Anchal archana - 2nd show housefull

----------


## silverscreenfan

Thalikkulam - karthika - FS -  housefull

----------


## silverscreenfan

Perinthalmanna - vismaya - 6.30PM -HF

KC Carnival - 7PM Soldout

----------


## silverscreenfan

Thalikkulam - karthika - 2nd show - housefull

----------


## silverscreenfan

Calicut apsara - 7.15pm housefull

----------


## silverscreenfan

Abrahaminte Santhathikal Mukkam Rose
Screen 1&Scree 2
Today First Show House Full Hevy Return..

----------


## silverscreenfan

Perinthalmanna - vismaya - 2nd show -HF

KC Carnival - 2nd show - HF

----------


## silverscreenfan

Mattannur - shahina - ettavum kooduthal housefull shows record now belongs to abrahaminte santhathikal

----------


## silverscreenfan

Vadakara - ashoka - 2nd show - Housefull

----------


## silverscreenfan

#AbrahaminteSanthathikal Day-2 RD Cinemas Mundakayam
Occupancy --> 94%
Gross ---> ₹2.12 Lakhs 
HF Shws --> 2
Grand Total ---> ₹4.10 Lakhs
#Abraham
bagged another record 
Highest single day Gross

----------


## silverscreenfan

Manjeri - Devaki - cinemas - 13/13 Housefull

----------


## silverscreenfan

Gulf നാടുകൾ ഒരുങ്ങി കഴിഞ്ഞു അബ്രഹാമിനെ വരവേൽക്കാൻ,.. 
ഇതുവരെ ഉറപ്പിച്ച ഫാൻസ്* ഷോസ്  contact detials..
AbrahaminteSanthathikal 
GCC - UAE Release on June 21യു എ ഇ മമ്മൂട്ടി ഫാൻസ്* സംഘടിപ്പിക്കുന്ന
സ്പെഷ്യൽ സ്ക്രീനിങ്
ഷാർജ സിനിപ്ലെസിൽ വെച്ച് ജൂൺ 21 -നു രാത്രി 10 -നു നടക്കും. 
കൂടുതൽ വിവരങ്ങൾക്കും ടിക്കറ്റിനുമായിബന്ധപ്പെടുക.
Shanooj : 055 143 8833
Amin : 055 191 8439
Rajeeb : 056 7296 804
AbrahaminteSanthathikal 
GCC - UAE Release on June 21 കുവൈറ്റ് മമ്മൂട്ടി ഫാൻസ്* സംഘടിപ്പിക്കുന്ന
Fans show
ജൂൺ 21 -നു രാത്രി 9-നു നടക്കും. 
കൂടുതൽ വിവരങ്ങൾക്കും ടിക്കറ്റിനുമായിബന്ധപ്പെടുക.
Abbasiya: 97367992, 94970453.
Fahaheel: 55878809,66926672.
Farwaniya: 97442590
City: 66546899.
Amin : 055 191 8439
Rajeeb : 056 7296 804

----------


## silverscreenfan

Mukkam Rose Movies
Screen 1 & 2
3 days
24 Houseful shows

----------


## silverscreenfan

*ചരിത്രത്തിൽ ആദ്യമായി കാഞ്ഞങ്ങാട് ഇതുവരെ കളിച്ച 24ഷോയും ഹൌസ് ഫുൾ ഷോ*

----------


## silverscreenfan

*മലയാള ബോക്സോഫീസിനെ പിടിച്ച് കുലുക്കി *അബ്രഹാമിന്റെ മൂത്ത സന്തതി**
*വളാഞ്ചേരിയുടെ ചരിത്രത്തിൽ ആദ്യ ദിനം ഏറ്റവും കൂടുതൽ ഷോ കളിച്ച റെക്കോർഡ് *മാസ്റ്റർപീസിനും(14)* രണ്ടാം സ്ഥാനം *അബ്രഹാമിന്റെ സന്തതികളും(10)* അങ് എടുത്തു... പോപ്പുലർ പാരഡൈസിൽ മാത്രം ചാർട്ട് ചെയ്ത ചിത്രം fdfs മുതൽ തന്നെ ഫിലിം സിറ്റിയിലെ 2 സ്ക്രീനിലും ആയി 3 സ്ക്രീനിൽ ആണ് കളിക്കുന്നത്... റെക്കോർഡ് ഷോകളുടെ പെരുമഴയാണു വളാഞ്ചേരിയിൽ സംഭവിക്കുന്നത്..3 സ്ക്രീനിലും ആയി 10 ഷോ ആണു ആദ്യ ദിനം കളിച്ചത്...*
*2 ദിവസം കൊണ്ട് ഒരാഴ്ച്ചത്തെ ഷോ കളിച്ച് കഴിഞ്ഞു വളാഞ്ചേരി പോപ്പുലർ തിയേറ്ററിൽ... 21 ഷോ...*
*ഒരുഷോക്ക് 850 ആളുകൾ വെച്ചാണു ഈ ത്രില്ലിങ് എക്സ്പീരിയൻസിനു കയറുന്നത്...* 
**അപ്പൊ പറഞു വരുന്നത് എന്താണ് എന്ന് വെച്ചാൽ വെറും 2 ദിവസം കൊണ്ട് 21 ഷോ മാസ്റ്റർപീസിനു ശേഷം വളാഞ്ചേരി ഏറ്റവും കൂടുതൽ ഷോ കളിച്ച സിനിമ... പക്ഷെ 2 ദിവസം കൊണ്ട് ഇവിടെ മാസ്റ്റർ പീസ് ഇട്ട കളക്ഷൻ അബ്രഹാം തകർത്തെറിഞു...**

----------


## silverscreenfan

parappanangadi - pallavi - second show - housefull with heavy returns

----------


## silverscreenfan

പട്ടാമ്പി - കൃഷ്ണ
Today 4 Show 
House Full '
3 Days Gross
4, 20,000

----------


## silverscreenfan

Pathanamthitta - aiswarya - second show


 @misbah7722 @shivankutty online & ithu match avunnundo?

----------


## silverscreenfan



----------


## silverscreenfan



----------


## sachin

first week calicut apsara 30+ expect cheyyamo as itz only 6 days....

----------


## sachin

gccyilum kidu collxn expect cheyyunnu.......

----------


## sachin

:Band:  :Band:  :Yahoo:  :Yahoo:

----------


## silverscreenfan

manorama parayunnu first day - 3.32 Cr

https://www.manoramanews.com/news/entertainment/2018/06/18/shaji-padoor-director-abrahaminte-santhathikal-mammootty.html

----------


## sachin

> Expecting 55 lakhs by sunday


adachu pootiya cinepolis thurakkan chance ippol thurannel nannayirunnu abrahaminu kidu collxn n shows kittyenem...

----------


## silverscreenfan

> first week calicut apsara 30+ expect cheyyamo as itz only 6 days....


ariyilla bhai

----------


## Akhil krishnan

> Surprising to see only 25 HF shows


its 39.. error aayrnu..

Sent from my ZUK Z1 using Tapatalk

----------


## shivankuty

> Ningale pta fs and ss uodate onn taravo.. Pta fs hf aanu.. Second show first row oyixhu baaki full.. Ningale kanak onn taramo... Each shows wise... Bms il vatunath correct aano enn koode nokana
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


Njan collectionte thazhe screenshot ittitund...first show 53 seats remaining aayrnu

Sent from my P7072G using Tapatalk

----------


## KulFy

Sure shot blockbuster  :Band:

----------


## udaips

> first week calicut apsara 30+ expect cheyyamo as itz only 6 days....


Innale vare 17sh aanennu thonnunnu.. innu muthal 4sh.. so 29sh vech max 35 varamennu thonnunnu.. maintain cheythaal 30+ adichekkaam..

----------


## Antonio

> *kochi multykaar abrahaminekkaal show adhikam koduththathu koothara racenu*


Athu sure Alle???
Multies ennal hindi english Tamil Telugu aanu...pinne new gen pillerude padangal, pinne lalettan ,last aanu ikka  kku preference

----------


## Antonio

PVR n Cinemax evening shows good going...PAN Ile 9am Eduth valla Race no Jurrassic world no kodukkarunnu...

----------


## Manoj

> Njan collectionte thazhe screenshot ittitund...first show 53 seats remaining aayrnu
> 
> Sent from my P7072G using Tapatalk


Houseful aayirinnu

Sent from my Moto G (5) using Tapatalk

----------


## Manoj

> Innale vare 17sh aanennu thonnunnu.. innu muthal 4sh.. so 29sh vech max 35 varamennu thonnunnu.. maintain cheythaal 30+ adichekkaam..


Innale vare 15, 6 days 27 show kittum, sree 24 show, 30 varendathanu

Sent from my Moto G (5) using Tapatalk

----------


## cinemabrantan

Sify given a good review. A full fledged Mammotty show enn..

----------


## Rajamaanikyam

> Mp irangiyapo ithonum allarunallo🤔🤔
> 
> Sent from my Lenovo A7020a48 using Tapatalk


MP almost 80% more screen kittiyatirunnallo initially... Percentage occupancy vachu nokkiyal MP is no way near to Abraham...

----------


## The wrong one

Mmde mukkam poliyeee...!!!!


> Mukkam Rose Movies
> Screen 1 & 2
> 3 days
> 24 Houseful shows


Sent from my SM-T231 using Tapatalk

----------


## Rajamaanikyam

Mike annante thread polichadukkiyallo...

----------


## King Amal

👍

Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk

----------


## Movie Lover

Yes. Athu nalla idea aanu.  GCC and ROI simultaneous release. But oru karyam Pakshe GCC rights aanu and ROI share aanu

So ROI late aayi release cheythal nammude ROI share kurayum which will finally affect the producer share

Nammude industrykku vendathu higher producer share aanu. Angane vannale big budget films edukkan ulla oru confidence undaku. Then the industry will grow big.

ROIye kaal valiya collection GCC aanu. 

Nammude industryil either vyajane pedikkathe GCC simultaneous irakkittu severe punishment kodukkanam vyajanmarku. Or second option Keralathil mathram irakkiyal pinne vyajan undavilla.

Either ways its a catch 22 situation for the industry. My take:-

1) If it is a big budget or a much hyped film Kerala, ROI and GCC simultatneous aayi irakkanam so that it fetches maximum GCC rights for the producer and heavy initials everywhere so that it is in safe zone in a week.  Oru minimum 25 crore recover cheyyan pattanam in 10 days and producers share at least oru 12 crores varanam

2) If it is a low budget less hyped film then avarude lakshyam long run aanu. Angane varumbol Keralathil nallavannam oodiyittu nalla abhiprayam vanninttu GCC and ROI release mathi.

Pinne minimum budget hype okke avar theerumanikkanam. Maybe starsine depend cheythu aavam- Fahad, DQ, Ikka, Lalettan, NP films okke big filmsil ulpedutham. And others among small




> GCC release ayathine shesham ... ROI release akunathane nallathe or same time release at ROI and GCC... vyajan iraghiyal nattilulavar athikam kanan idayilla... but it will effect on GCC ...

----------


## Movie Lover

Sify nalla review koduthal pinne pedikkan illa. Avar mikkathum mosham aayi aanu ezhutharu




> Sify given a good review. A full fledged Mammotty show enn..

----------


## Movie Lover

Film industry in Punjab is much smaller than our industry. Pakshe avar USA, Canada, Australia okke simultaneous release cheythu avarude overseas market exploit cheythu. Avarkku piracy baadhakam alle aavo




> GCC release ayathine shesham ... ROI release akunathane nallathe or same time release at ROI and GCC... vyajan iraghiyal nattilulavar athikam kanan idayilla... but it will effect on GCC ...

----------


## sachin

total share or grossinepatty producer update cheytho??

----------


## sachin

innum polichadukille howz d booking??
 :Band:  :Band:  :Yahoo:  :Yahoo:

----------


## Antonio

> total share or grossinepatty producer update cheytho??


Expecting by thursday...

----------


## ikka

> manorama parayunnu first day - 3.32 Cr
> 
> https://www.manoramanews.com/news/entertainment/2018/06/18/shaji-padoor-director-abrahaminte-santhathikal-mammootty.html


 :Band:   :Band:

----------


## ikka

So 2 Days 7 cr...3 days 9 Cr ...Highly likely...

----------


## Antonio

> 


Producer parayatte...nokkaam
Koodan chance undo ennu

----------


## Veiwer11

> So 2 Days 7 cr...3 days 9 Cr ...Highly likely...


Innale 2.5Cr Enkilum Undaakum Haevy Status AAyirunnu..

----------


## King Amal

King Abraham  😎

Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk

----------


## Tigerbasskool

> So 2 Days 7 cr...3 days 9 Cr ...Highly likely...


ithu thanneyaa nammalum pareyenthu 

share around 4.5 cr (till now)

----------


## MEGASTAR ROCKS

*2 more days...can't wait to see Derrick Ichayan....*

----------


## Antonio

Edappally evening 2 shows filling fast

----------


## KOBRA

PVR lulu fast filling in evening shows

----------


## Antonio

> PVR lulu fast filling in evening shows


PVR n Cinemax 12.30 onwds Ulla shows nu decent booking und...

----------


## Antonio

Mammookka live in Fb
Success celebration..full teams und

----------


## King Amal

Mammooka's Instagram status video screenshot.. 

Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk

----------


## King Amal

Looking looking addar happyyy..  😁

Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk

----------


## emirates

> 👍
> 
> Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk


😊😊

Sent from my X9009 using Tapatalk

----------


## Loud speaker

Mammookka is super excited with the success 🤗🤗🤗

----------


## KeralaVarma

*​pully double happy aanu*


> Mammookka is super excited with the success 珞珞珞

----------


## Louise Pothen

Alappuzha Kairali Kolakolli NS  :Band: 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6000 using Tapatalk

----------


## Louise Pothen

പ്രേക്ഷകരുടെ അഭിപ്രായം മാനിച്ചു സാനിയ സ്ക്രീൻ 2 സെക്കന്റ് ഷോ(9:30) പ്രദർശനം ഉണ്ടായിരിക്കുന്നതാണ്.

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6000 using Tapatalk

----------


## Antonio

> പ്രേക്ഷകരുടെ അഭിപ്രായം മാനിച്ചു സാനിയ സ്ക്രീൻ 2 സെക്കന്റ് ഷോ(9:30) പ്രദർശനം ഉണ്ടായിരിക്കുന്നതാണ്.
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A6000 using Tapatalk


Eramallur???

----------


## Antonio

> Alappuzha Kairali Kolakolli NS 
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A6000 using Tapatalk


Noonshow mathram booking illa online..
Bakki ellam innaleye full aanu

----------


## Kannadi

Theater pageil update vannu....
Sreeil 2nd show aaded

Sent from my SM-G610F using Tapatalk

----------


## Louise Pothen

> Eramallur???


Yess

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6000 using Tapatalk

----------


## Antonio

> Theater pageil update vannu....
> Sreeil 2nd show aaded
> 
> Sent from my SM-G610F using Tapatalk


Alappuzha 5 shows today @Don David bhai.

----------


## King Amal

Enik aa haneefine kaanumpzha..  Manushyanmaar aayal kurach engilum excited aavoolae after back to back huge success..  Sheydaa.. 😁

Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk

----------


## Antonio

> Enik aa haneefine kaanumpzha..  Manushyanmaar aayal kurach engilum excited aavoolae after back to back huge success..  Sheydaa.. 😁
> 
> Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk


Live video il vilichittu nere nokkathe naanichu odippoyi purakil ninnu

----------


## Kattippalli Pappan

Movie Sunday kandirunnu
Teaser kandappol lag feel cheyyumennu
Paranjadu thirichedukkunnu
Above avg first half
Good second  half
Excellent  climax
Last 30mnts onnum parayanilla
Rating 3.75/5
Theatre claps um rush um kandittu BB acumen nu thonnunnu

----------


## Sajil K R

Abhilash noon show

Sent from my Lenovo A6020a40 using Tapatalk

----------


## KOBRA

Read more at: http://www.sify.com/movies/mammootty...y6fdfbfcg.html


​

Read more at: http://www.sify.com/movies/mammootty...y6fdfbfcg.html

----------


## PEACE THRU WAR

Ithu BB level alla.... athinum mukalil povum..... good reviews from all corners.....

----------


## KOBRA

*Mammootty's 'Abrahaminte Santhathikal' gets a superb welcome* 


Read more at: http://www.sify.com/movies/mammootty...y6fdfbfcg.html






Director Shaji Padoor?s Abrahaminte Santhathikal has taken the box office by storm. *The Mammootty starrer, which released on Jan 16, has reportedly collected around 3.3 crores on its first day at the cinemas*. Several theatres had additional shows, following the heavy rush at the ticket counters. Abrahaminte Santhathikal is a crime thriller, with Mammootty playing a cop named Derrick Abraham. Though the story is a bit shaky, the presentation is engaging and the viewers are all excited especially by the twists towards the end. Mammootty has performed his character with total dedication and more importantly, in a stylish way.  Abrahaminte Santhathikal is all set to be a big success for the superstar.

----------


## King Amal

Due to heavy rush in trivandrum.. One more theatre added...!! 
From friday onwards Peyad-SP Cinemas (daily 4 shows)  ..

----------


## Antonio

> Due to heavy rush in trivandrum.. One more theatre added...!! 
> From friday onwards Peyad-SP Cinemas (daily 4 shows)  ..


Good
Appo peyad release illarunnalleee

----------


## KOBRA

Plakadu Noonshow okke kdiu rush

----------


## KOBRA

> Due to heavy rush in trivandrum.. One more theatre added...!! 
> From friday onwards Peyad-SP Cinemas (daily 4 shows)  ..


Kidu  :Band:

----------


## Antonio

Nalla theatre hold koode undayal nalla collection ingu porum... profitable aakan 7-10 days mathi ingane poyaal ...Producer labham mathram nokki pokathirunnal mathiyaarunnu...

----------


## Niyas Naz

*
Palakkad Priya Noon Sh*

----------


## Mike

Heavy Heavy yeiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii 

 :Band:  Sp ennum polichadukkum  :Band:

----------


## Antonio

> *
> Palakkad Priya Noon Sh*


Single screens aanu morning show kku rush...9am nu okke aaru padathinu pokaana
Eneekkan thanne 9 aakum... Multies 10am thottu thanne decent aanu..

----------


## Mike

#PathanamthittaTrinity
#MorningShow
#Abrahamintesanthathikal#day4

----------


## Mike

#Changanassery#Anu#MorningShow#Abrahamintesanthathikal#day4

----------


## Mike



----------


## Antonio

> #PathanamthittaTrinity
> #MorningShow
> #Abrahamintesanthathikal#day4


Ithu ethraya capacity???

----------


## Mike

ariyilla bhai.....





> Ithu ethraya capacity???

----------


## King Amal

Just MEGASTAR things.. 😎

Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk

----------


## sachin

> Single screens aanu morning show kku rush...9am nu okke aaru padathinu pokaana
> Eneekkan thanne 9 aakum... Multies 10am thottu thanne decent aanu..


college pillers n school students kooduthal prefer cheyyunathu ns anu nammal okke college cut cheythu ns ayirunnu kanunathu annu 11 or 11:30 ayirunnu time..

----------


## KOBRA

pathanam titta . iswaryilum padm ille ?

----------


## Antonio

> college pillers n school students kooduthal prefer cheyyunathu ns anu nammal okke college cut cheythu ns ayirunnu kanunathu annu 11 or 11:30 ayirunnu time..


Ya ya...
Changanachery Anu Abhinaya aarunnu plus two time le pradhana kendram

----------


## Louise Pothen

> Alappuzha 5 shows today @Don David bhai.


7 shows today sreeil add aayi baakki

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6000 using Tapatalk

----------


## sachin

> Ithu BB level alla.... athinum mukalil povum..... good reviews from all corners.....


ATBB akumo kurachu holidays kittyirunnel nalla koythu akumayirunnu.....

----------


## Mike

#ThrivandrumKairali
#MorningShow
#Abrahamintesanthathikal#Day4

----------


## Antonio

> pathanam titta . iswaryilum padm ille ?


Yes...
Pathanamthitta superb status aanu
Kottayam Alappuzha Pathanamthitta Ernakulam.. central Kerala nalla pokku thanne

----------


## sachin

> Ya ya...
> Changanachery Anu Abhinaya aarunnu plus two time le pradhana kendram


njanum avide ayirunnu pinne tvla chilanka deepa apoorvamayi kottayam abhilash...

----------


## Antonio

> 7 shows today sreeil add aayi baakki
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A6000 using Tapatalk


Ohh 3 shows added...
Great..

----------


## Louise Pothen

TVM Kairali

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6000 using Tapatalk

----------


## Antonio

Alappuzha 6 shows  @Don David..
Sunday n Monday 5 shows
Saturday 6 shows..

----------


## Antonio

Changanachery Abhinaya innum second show und...
So changanachery 6 shows sun, mon n today...
Saturday 5 shows...
 @Don David bhai...

----------


## Louise Pothen

> Ohh 3 shows added...
> Great..


Not so great working days morningshows aayond crowd split aayi ns so fans kaaru scene aakki athond matinee Illya 6 shows ullu 7 illa njn ippo vilichu choichu

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6000 using Tapatalk

----------


## Mike

first day show count ittathu ethu page il anu... 

i believe Sania il 2 show mathre count cheythitullu ennu.. but it played 4 shows as follows- Don David @Madhavanunni

----------


## Antonio

> Not so great working days morningshows aayond crowd split aayi ns so fans kaaru scene aakki athond matinee Illya 6 shows ullu 7 illa njn ippo vilichu choichu
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A6000 using Tapatalk


Edited..ok.. thanks bro

----------


## Mike

Kottakal Sangeetha

----------


## PEACE THRU WAR

> ATBB akumo kurachu holidays kittyirunnel nalla koythu akumayirunnu.....


Nalla chance undu..... watchable ennalla.... good one ennu thanne aanu wom.....

----------


## Veiwer11

> Nalla chance undu..... watchable ennalla.... good one ennu thanne aanu wom.....


Nalla Print onnum Vannillenkil Above BB aakum..

Kurachu Koode Theatre or 20-30 add Cheyyanam This weekend 

Aalullappol thanne maximum Collection edukkanam..

----------


## wayanadan

> Nalla Print onnum Vannillenkil Above BB aakum..
> 
> Kurachu Koode Theatre or 20-30 add Cheyyanam This weekend 
> 
> Aalullappol thanne maximum Collection edukkanam..


*ithokke print kandittu enthu kitaana*

----------


## KOBRA

*Abrahaminte Santhathikal PVR: Lulu, Kochi*
*1 Ticket* 

*01:00 PM  (FULL)  alredy full  04:00 PM  07:00 PM  10:00 PM ithokke sure full adikkum*

----------


## Veiwer11

So movie Cross 10Cr By Today ...

Expecting 20Cr By Saturday...

----------


## King Amal

Ekm multi today...  

Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk

----------


## King Amal

Blockbuster team

Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk

----------


## Mike

Kottakal #Sangeetha morning show rush #Abrahamintesanthathikal#Day4

----------


## Abin thomas

Ee weekend polikum

----------


## Mike

*Kannur savitha NS-60%*

----------


## Mike

Kodungalloor

----------


## Keelezi Achu

> Ee weekend polikum



Sure, Weekdays tanne polichu kondirikkaanu..

----------


## Antonio

> Sure, Weekdays tanne polichu kondirikkaanu..


Kottayam Changanachery Alappuzha polichadukki keerunnu

----------


## mujthaba

> Sure, Weekdays tanne polichu kondirikkaanu..


Balla balle .. waiting for this weekend  :Smile:

----------


## Mike

Kodungaloor - Remaining 2 Shows almost full ayi.. 2 show kum koode less than 18 Tckts remaining

Sure HF  :Band:  evening oru show koode kittiyal athum HF adikkum avde

----------


## haidin mammookka

> *Kannur savitha NS-60%*


Thalassery liberty status ariyo?

Sent from my HUAWEI Y560-L02 using Tapatalk

----------


## Mike

Carnival MOT 1 PM show 90% Booked  :Band:

----------


## Louise Pothen

Kodungaloor matinee

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6000 using Tapatalk

----------


## Mike

ariyilla bhai 





> Thalassery liberty status ariyo?
> 
> Sent from my HUAWEI Y560-L02 using Tapatalk

----------


## david john

Veendum extra showsbat edapally

----------


## Jamesbond007

> *
> Palakkad Priya Noon Sh*


Appoppans muthal kochu Payyanmaar vare.. Derickkk  :Drum:   :Drum:

----------


## Antonio

PVR ,Cinemax, Q nalla pole pokunnund..
PAN kurach paadanu... Athellarkkum angane thanne aanu ennalum

----------


## Antonio

> Veendum extra showsbat edapally


Brother, total ethra shows ennu parayaamo??

----------


## Mike

06.45 and 09.45 PM 02 Shows each kanunnindu... so may be 2 ennam add ayathayirikkum....... 






> Brother, total ethra shows ennu parayaamo??

----------


## Mike

PVR Gold ilum normal screen lum oro shows kitiyirunnel kollarnu....... nalla collection vannene...

----------


## Iyyer The Great

> PVR ,Cinemax, Q nalla pole pokunnund..
> PAN kurach paadanu... Athellarkkum angane thanne aanu ennalum


Pan il iniyulla shows night and late night alle..time aavumbazhekkum full or nearly full aayikolum like yesterday..

----------


## King Amal

👍

Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk

----------


## abraham



----------


## Kannadi

Jam 16 allannu aa chechiyodu para


> 👍
> 
> Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk


Sent from my SM-G610F using Tapatalk

----------


## Antonio

> Jam 16 allannu aa chechiyodu para
> 
> Sent from my SM-G610F using Tapatalk


Ee chechi puliyanalle...
Pillechan enna paranju...

----------


## Antonio

Aries, ernakulam multies ellam thanne big screens aanu...

----------


## KOBRA

*Abrham storms!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  !!!!!!!!!!!!!!*
Kannore savith noonshow 70%

----------


## Antonio

Apsara Calicut engane???

----------


## Rangeela

800 "houseful" pages.........

----------


## wayanadan

:Drum:  :Drum:  :Drum:

----------


## Louise Pothen

Kottayam matinee

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6000 using Tapatalk

----------


## King Amal

.

Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk

----------


## Louise Pothen

Alappuzha Kairali

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6000 using Tapatalk

----------


## Louise Pothen

Kottayam matinee

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6000 using Tapatalk

----------


## Antonio

> Alappuzha Kairali
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A6000 using Tapatalk


Ayyoooo
Second show kku aarunnel kaanarunnu..
Shaji Annan ee oru expression mathrame ullooo... Budhijeevikal ingane aakumennu thonnunnu

----------


## wayanadan

> Appoppans muthal kochu Payyanmaar vare.. Derickkk


*ikka padahinu  prayabedhamilla mr bond*

----------


## Antonio

> Kottayam matinee
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A6000 using Tapatalk


Kottayam.....
Joby kku abhimanamayallo...

----------


## Louise Pothen

> Ayyoooo
> Second show kku aarunnel kaanarunnu..
> Shaji Annan we oru expression mathrame ullooo... Budhijeevikal ingane aakumennu thonnunnu


Secondshowku chengannur aahn pokunnath

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6000 using Tapatalk

----------


## Antonio

> Secondshowku chengannur aahn pokunnath
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A6000 using Tapatalk


Hmmmm
Anyaya rush aanu second show avidem...

----------


## ikka

Caption for Mammookka in this film....


*"മലയാളികളുടെ വൈകാരിക ഋതുഭേതങ്ങളുടെ ഭാവപൂർണ്ണിമ"

Megastar Mammootty*

----------


## wayanadan

*അബ്രാഹാമിനു* 
*എന്ത് മഴ*
*എന്ത് നിപ*
*എന്ത് വർക്കിംഗ് ഡേ*

----------


## Louise Pothen

Ekm Kavitha Noonshow 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6000 using Tapatalk

----------


## King Amal

Note..! 

Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk

----------


## wayanadan

*ഒരാഴ്ച്ച മുൻപ് വരെ കേരളത്തെ വിറപ്പിച്ച നിപ്പ നില നിന്നടത്ത് ഒരാഴ്ച്ചക്ക് ശേഷം തിയേറ്ററുകൾ ജന സാഗരമാവുന്നു . കോഴിക്കോട് , മലപ്പുറം ജില്ലകളിലെ കളക്ഷൻ പ്രശ്നം വരാൻ സാധ്യതയുണ്ടെന്ന അനലിസ്റ്റുകളുടെ പേടിയെ തുടർന്ന് പല സിനിമകളും മാറ്റിയപ്പോൾ നിപ്പയേയും ഫുഡ്ബോളിനെയും മഴയേയും വക വെക്കാതെയെത്തിയ മമ്മൂട്ടിയുടെ അബ്രാഹാമിന്റെ സന്തതികൾ ചരിത്ര വിജയമാവുന്നു. പെരുന്നാൾ പിറ്റെന്ന് ശനിയാഴ്ച്ച തിയേറ്ററിൽ എത്തിയ ചിത്രം ശനി ഞായർ ദിവസങ്ങൾക്ക് ശേഷവും കുതിപ്പ് തുടരുകയാണ് . സാധാരണ സിനിമകൾക്ക് തിരക്ക് കുറയുന്ന തിങ്കളാഴ്ച്ചയും വൻ ജന പിന്തുണയാണ് ചിത്രത്തിന് ലഭിക്കുന്നത് . ഈ വർഷത്തെ ഏറ്റവും വലിയ വിജയമാവുന്ന ചിത്രം മമ്മൂട്ടിയുടെ കരിയർ ബെസ്റ്റാവാൻ സാധ്യതയുണ്ട് .*
*ഗ്രേറ്റ് ഫാദറിന് ശേഷം ഹനീഫ് അദേനി തിരക്കഥ ഒരുക്കിയ ചിത്രം സംവിധാനം ചെയ്തത് നവാഗതനായ ഷാജി പാടൂരാണ് . ഗുഡ് വിൽ എന്റർടെമെന്റാണ് ചിത്രം നിർമിച്ചിരിക്കുന്നത്


muyal 


*

----------


## King Amal

നാഷണൽ അവാർഡ് വിന്നർ സന്തോഷ് രാമൻ അബ്രഹാമിന്റെ സന്തതികൾക്ക് വേണ്ടി ഒരുക്കിയ സെറ്റ്.. !! 👌👌

Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk

----------


## Antonio

Cinemax ,PVR ,edappally full Red aayi..

----------


## Louise Pothen

Kottakkal matinee hf

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6000 using Tapatalk

----------


## Louise Pothen

Manjeri matinee hf

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6000 using Tapatalk

----------


## Louise Pothen

Calicut sree matinee hf

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6000 using Tapatalk

----------


## Louise Pothen

Changanasshery Matinee hf

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6000 using Tapatalk

----------


## Kannadi

Kochi multy kidiloski bookinggg

Sent from my SM-G610F using Tapatalk

----------


## wayanadan

:Band:  .................

----------


## Antonio

> Calicut sree matinee hf
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A6000 using Tapatalk


Avar aa board uchakk eduthu vechal pinne pathirakke eduthu Mattullooo???

----------


## Kannadi

Vilicholooooo::::::
MegaStar Mammootty

Sent from my SM-G610F using Tapatalk

----------


## wayanadan

*ഇന്ന് വൈകീട്ട് 5.30ന് അബ്രഹാമിന്റെ സന്തതികൾ ടീം കോട്ടയം അഭിലാഷ് തിയേറ്ററിൽ*

----------


## Antonio

> Kochi multy kidiloski bookinggg
> 
> Sent from my SM-G610F using Tapatalk


Ettom slow aaya Pan n Tripunithura vare half hour il 5-6 tickets pokunnund..

----------


## wayanadan

> Kochi multy kidiloski bookinggg
> 
> Sent from my SM-G610F using Tapatalk


*innu ethra show undu ?*

----------


## Akhil krishnan

Abrahaminte Santhathikal Team Will Be Coming To Kottayam Abhilash At 5.30 pm Today

Sent from my LLD-AL10 using Tapatalk

----------


## Louise Pothen

Thalipparamba alinkal matinee

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6000 using Tapatalk

----------


## Jamesbond007

> Cinemax ,PVR ,edappally full Red aayi..


Ithu vere level aanallo..

----------


## Antonio

> *innu ethra show undu ?*


20 Alle??
Sunday 21 aarunu

----------


## Akhil krishnan

Palakkad Priya Matinee Show Rush..



Sent from my LLD-AL10 using Tapatalk

----------


## Antonio

> Ithu vere level aanallo..


Q n PAN ilottu Kayari thudangi Red...

----------


## Louise Pothen

Palakkad priya

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6000 using Tapatalk

----------


## Keelezi Achu

Ini angottu houseful shows inte perumaza !!!!

 :Band:   :Band:

----------


## Antonio

Kodungallur Kottakkal Kanhangadu okke Ella shows um ithuvare full aanennanu thonnunnath

----------


## wayanadan

> Palakkad Priya Matinee Show Rush..
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my LLD-AL10 using Tapatalk


*pilleru class cut cheythu mungi*

----------


## Deewana

Eyyy eyyyyy eyyy  :Clap: 

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk

----------


## Akhil krishnan

> *pilleru class cut cheythu mungi*


Pillere Padikanum Sammathikoola Derrick Abraham 😁😁

Sent from my LLD-AL10 using Tapatalk

----------


## Antonio

Ethelum district il comparitively weak ullath undo???

----------


## rajees

kaalangalkku sheshamanu  oru mammootty moviekku ethra thirakku kaanunnathu athum ee perumazhayathu

----------


## Akhil krishnan

Kottakal Sangeeth Housefull...




Sent from my LLD-AL10 using Tapatalk

----------


## King Amal

.

Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk

----------


## Antonio

> Pillere Padikanum Sammathikoola Derrick Abraham 😁😁
> 
> Sent from my LLD-AL10 using Tapatalk


Kottayam Alappuzha okke athu thanne...
Otta ennam class il pokana lakshanam illa..
Night football, Day film...

----------


## Antonio

@maryland, ingalu Inox onnum paranjillallo...
Pinne bakki ullathum..

----------


## Loud speaker

Look at this pic...payyanmaar muthal praayamayavar vare quevil..

----------


## silverscreenfan



----------


## Jamesbond007

> Palakkad Priya Matinee Show Rush..
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my LLD-AL10 using Tapatalk


Pillerkkum Appooppanmaarum maathram kandaal pora ennu paranju kondu Amoommamaarum..  :Drum:

----------


## Antonio

Jobyeattan chumma oru live vannu poyi..
Ellarkkum thanks parayanum theatre visiting nte karyam parayanum..

----------


## Abin thomas

> kaalangalkku sheshamanu  oru mammootty moviekku ethra thirakku kaanunnathu athum ee perumazhayathu


Ithiri kollavunna padam irakiya mathy alukal vannu kandolum.

----------


## silverscreenfan

Vadakara Ashok Theater
.
Total seats ~ 360
Ticket rate ~ 130/-
.
3 DAYS
Total shows ~ 15
Houseful shows ~ 15
Total Admitted ~ 5400
Total gross ~ 702000/-

----------


## Jamesbond007

> Q n PAN ilottu Kayari thudangi Red...


Adhaaanuu   :Gunsmilie:

----------


## Antonio

> 


Kandathilekk vechu ee theatre maranamass aarunnu.." innathe Ella shows um full aaya kond nalathekk book cheytho" ennu board counter il vechu, Sunday morning..

----------


## Antonio

> Vadakara Ashok Theater
> .
> Total seats ~ 360
> Ticket rate ~ 130/-
> .
> 3 DAYS
> Total shows ~ 15
> Houseful shows ~ 15
> Total Admitted ~ 5400
> Total gross ~ 702000/-


Athu thanneee...
Advance booking aanu counter il main aayi nadakkunnath...

----------


## Abin thomas

Kottayath noon show matinee oke thudangan neram thakarpan mazhayarunnu.ath cheruthayi affect cheyum.still good occupancy

----------


## Antonio

> Ithiri kollavunna padam irakiya mathy alukal vannu kandolum.


Ee oru Momentum with colourful songs n trailer, nalla posters undel Blog Wil attain reasonable good status..

----------


## Antonio

> Kottayath noon show matinee oke thudangan neram thakarpan mazhayarunnu.ath cheruthayi affect cheyum.still good occupancy


Middle Kerala mazha thudangiya lakshanam aanu...Still Dnt worry, athonnum oru vishayam alla

----------


## Acharya

Happy to see this kind of response even in working days.. WorldCup n Mazha aayittu koodi.. super..

----------


## Acharya

Kochi multies innathe screen shot pic's indo..

----------


## ikka

*Cochin Multies Heavy Status ... PVR all the remaining shows will most likely be FULL..Good status even in PAN!!*

----------


## ACHOOTTY

Tuesdayum van status aanallo.

Malabaril ithu puli muruganu PINNIL second urappikkum. Collectionil.

----------


## Abin thomas

> Middle Kerala mazha thudangiya lakshanam aanu...Still Dnt worry, athonnum oru vishayam alla


Kottayath ee kollam mazha ithiri kooduthal anu.abraham releasinu munpoke kodum mazha arunnu.enna ipo bhagyathinu kurav vannitund.innu pinnem thidangiyonnu oru doubt.

Sent from my Redmi Note 5 Pro using Tapatalk

----------


## Antonio

> *Cochin Multies Heavy Status ... PVR all the remaining shows will most likely be FULL..Good status even in PAN!!*


Cinemax PVR aanu first preference...athu full aayi thudangumbolekkum Q n PAN thudangum... athaa kaanunna trend..
Qil rate kurach kooduthal aanu..PVR okke Ella range um undallo...
Ippo edappally randu screen vanna kondu avidem kittathe vannale PAN okke nokkoo

----------


## Antonio

> Tuesdayum van status aanallo.
> 
> Malabaril ithu puli muruganu PINNIL second urappikkum. Collectionil.


Ippol aara second??

----------


## ACHOOTTY

> *Cochin Multies Heavy Status ... PVR all the remaining shows will most likely be FULL..Good status even in PAN!!*


Kootharakal. PVR okke oru 5 sh koode kittendiyirunnu. Antony/lal padam aayirunnel 10 sh koduthene. Etc.

----------


## Antonio

> Kottayath ee kollam mazha ithiri kooduthal anu.abraham releasinu munpoke kodum mazha arunnu.enna ipo bhagyathinu kurav vannitund.innu pinnem thidangiyonnu oru doubt.
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 5 Pro using Tapatalk


Entire state 150 percentage aanu mazha..
Sooo....elladithum heavy aanu

----------


## Antonio

> Kootharakal. PVR okke oru 5 sh koode kittendiyirunnu. Antony/lal padam aayirunnel 10 sh koduthene. Etc.


Ee weekend Race 3 kurachekkum....

----------


## ACHOOTTY

> Ippol aara second??


Drisyam, premam or moitheen aavum.

----------


## ACHOOTTY

> Ee weekend Race 3 kurachekkum....


Adya week kittanam. Pinned kittiyittu valiya Mecham Illa.

----------


## Helwin

> Entire state 150 percentage aanu mazha..
> Sooo....elladithum heavy aanu


150 % aah .. athenthonn

----------


## saamy

> 😘😘😘😘😘😘
> 
> Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk





> Kottayath ee kollam mazha ithiri kooduthal anu.abraham releasinu munpoke kodum mazha arunnu.enna ipo bhagyathinu kurav vannitund.innu pinnem thidangiyonnu oru doubt.
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 5 Pro using Tapatalk


Innu nalla mazhayanu kottayam area...

----------


## mujthaba

Mam?s biggest hit avumo in terms of collection?? .. Gcc polikanam

----------


## ACHOOTTY

Pkd matinee full adicho?

----------


## Antonio

> 150 % aah .. athenthonn


Vendathinte koode,athinte pakuthi koode kooduthal..100 Venda idath 150..
Hmmm.off topic

----------


## Akhil krishnan

Palakkad Matinee HF




Sent from my LLD-AL10 using Tapatalk

----------


## Akhil krishnan

Edappal Sarada



Sent from my LLD-AL10 using Tapatalk

----------


## ACHOOTTY

> Mam?s biggest hit avumo in terms of collection?? .. Gcc polikanam


Chance undu.  Fmiy koode irangiyaal. Off season aanu familykku disadvantage. Pinned genrum.

----------


## Akhil krishnan

Pattambi Matinee HF



Sent from my LLD-AL10 using Tapatalk

----------


## wayanadan

*ee friday puthiya releas vallathum undo?/*

----------


## Akhil krishnan

> Pkd matinee full adicho?


Housefull Aanu

Sent from my LLD-AL10 using Tapatalk

----------


## ACHOOTTY

> Palakkad Matinee HF
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my LLD-AL10 using Tapatalk


Chodhikkumbozhekkum ethi.

Thanks akhil.

12/14.  HF at pkd.

Immade swantham pkd.

----------


## King Amal

Oru video vann ippo.. 
Aalukal ticket counteril ninn ticketum vaangi chairum eduth kond akatheyk pogunnu..  Extra chairs.. 😁
Theatre name Sree

Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk

----------


## Akhil krishnan

Perumbavoor EVM



Sent from my LLD-AL10 using Tapatalk

----------


## BONJOUR

'Form is temporary, but class is permanent'

Happy to see Derrick Abraham storming the box office. Last 2 kachara padangalaya parole, streetlights irakand oru gap ittu ith release cheythirunnengil enn agrahich povunnu..

Dialogue teaser iraki channels il idakidak kanikan aa producer'od aarelum para.. Let the movie reach common public.. Marykutti and panchavarnathatha vare ithilum koodthal promotion channels il undayrnnu.

----------


## Akhil krishnan

> Chodhikkumbozhekkum ethi.
> 
> Thanks akhil.
> 
> 12/14.  HF at pkd.
> 
> Immade swantham pkd.


👍👍

Sent from my LLD-AL10 using Tapatalk

----------


## Keelezi Achu

ee pokku poyaal By Monday 20 Cr gross easy aayi cross cheyyum..

----------


## ACHOOTTY

Tvm and CLT photo vannilla

----------


## wayanadan

> Tuesdayum van status aanallo.
> 
> Malabaril ithu puli muruganu PINNIL second urappikkum. Collectionil.


*puli murukanu cinema samarathinte aanukoolyam undaayirunnu*

----------


## Akhil krishnan

> Tvm and CLT photo vannilla


Calicut Sree HF

Photo Ittitund.. 

Sent from my LLD-AL10 using Tapatalk

----------


## ACHOOTTY

Ee padathinu enkilum 2 week kazhinju theatre hold kodukkane ennu mathrame INI parayan ullu

----------


## ACHOOTTY

> Calicut Sree HF
> 
> 
> Photo Ittitund.. 
> 
> Sent from my LLD-AL10 using Tapatalk


OK. Apsara oru 60/70 kaanumo

----------


## Akhil krishnan

Kochi Bookings...




Sent from my LLD-AL10 using Tapatalk

----------


## Antonio

Trichur Inox 3.50 show 60 percent around..
6.50 n 9.50 ok ok booking

----------


## Malik

Kannur Matinee 70% booked ayirunnu @ closing time 2.15pm.

----------


## ACHOOTTY

> Kochi Bookings...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my LLD-AL10 using Tapatalk


Friday thottu oru 5/6 sh extra kittiyaal week end polikkaarnnu.

----------


## Akhil krishnan

EKM Kavitha




Sent from my LLD-AL10 using Tapatalk

----------


## Akhil krishnan

> OK. Apsara oru 60/70 kaanumo


No Info.. 

Sent from my LLD-AL10 using Tapatalk

----------


## Akhil krishnan

> Friday thottu oru 5/6 sh extra kittiyaal week end polikkaarnnu.


Race 3 de shows kurachu ithinu kittum.. 

Sent from my LLD-AL10 using Tapatalk

----------


## Akhil krishnan

Calicut Apsara



Sent from my LLD-AL10 using Tapatalk

----------


## yathra

innu second time kandu noon show apsara occupancy 60% kidu response anu piller maraka kayyadi anu  :Band:

----------


## silverscreenfan

edappal sharada - matinee housefull

----------


## MANNADIAR

> innu second time kandu noon show apsara occupancy 60% kidu response anu piller maraka kayyadi anu


How?s matinee???

----------


## Abin thomas

Kottayam first show and second show fast filling

Sent from my Redmi Note 5 Pro using Tapatalk

----------


## shameenls

കൊല്ലം കാർണിവൽ 6 ഷോ ഉണ്ട് നാളെ. ഇന്നും അത്രയും ഉണ്ട് എന്ന് തോന്നുന്നു. നാളത്തെ അതെ സമയത്തു തന്നെയാണ് ഇന്നും ബാക്കി 3 ഷോയുടെ സമയം @Don David

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk

----------


## Akhil krishnan

Kodungallur




Sent from my LLD-AL10 using Tapatalk

----------


## KOBRA

> innu second time kandu noon show apsara occupancy 60% kidu response anu piller maraka kayyadi anu


Good  :Band: 
Sree yil enthanu status ?

----------


## silverscreenfan



----------


## roshy

> Palakkad Priya Matinee Show Rush..
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my LLD-AL10 using Tapatalk


Ee chekkanmaarude kaaryam schoolilum veettilum  katta poka😅

----------


## Antonio

Changanachery Anu FS online booking 80 percent full
Abhinaya n Anu 8.45 pm online fast filling
Tomo Anu 4 shows n Abhinaya 8.45pm...

----------


## safwan

GCC Booking Started

----------


## perumal

Innum polichadukkal  :Drum:   :Drum:

----------


## wayanadan

> Tvm and CLT photo vannilla


*sreeyile hf board ittallo*

----------


## Akhil krishnan

> 


Day 3 Itrem Varilla.. Around 2 cr e varulu.. or slightly above that.. 

Sent from my LLD-AL10 using Tapatalk

----------


## perumal

> ee pokku poyaal By Monday 20 Cr gross easy aayi cross cheyyum..


25cr possible  :Drum:

----------


## Kannadi

Ekm multy qcinemas bms il error

Sent from my SM-G610F using Tapatalk

----------


## misbah7722

Kattakada swaralaya matinee 

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk

----------


## misbah7722

Pvr next 3 shows housefull 

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk

----------


## Sajil K R

Abhilash matinee parking

Sent from my Lenovo A6020a40 using Tapatalk

----------


## perumal

> adachu pootiya cinepolis thurakkan chance ippol thurannel nannayirunnu abrahaminu kidu collxn n shows kittyenem...


june 27th nu entho anenu kand!!

----------


## Louise Pothen

> Oru video vann ippo.. 
> Aalukal ticket counteril ninn ticketum vaangi chairum eduth kond akatheyk pogunnu..  Extra chairs.. 😁
> Theatre name Sree
> 
> Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk


Alappuzha aarnn last sunday

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6000 using Tapatalk

----------


## sachin

> june 27th nu entho anenu kand!!


so next week alle nokkam athum koode undel color akum..

----------


## maryland

:Clap:  :Band:  :Clap:

----------


## sachin

> GCC Booking Started


wohoo 2 weeks munpe booking kola mass anello hoping we get v good collxn frm gcc

----------


## bilal john

> Houseful aayi കളിച്ച പടം maintained good status എന്നാ, excellent opening ennu പറയടോSent from my Moto G (5) using Tapatalk





> wohoo 2 weeks munpe booking kola mass anello hoping we get v good collxn frm gcc


Gcc release mattannaal aanu

----------


## Identity

> wohoo 2 weeks munpe booking kola mass anello hoping we get v good collxn frm gcc


2 days alle udheshiche?

----------


## shameenls

@Madhavanunni ഭായ് നിങ്ങൾ ഷോ കൌണ്ട് അപ്ഡേറ്റ് ചെയ്യൂ. @Don David നു ഷോ ട്രാക്കിംഗ് അത്ര എക്സ്പീരിയൻസ് പോരാ. അത് മാത്രവുമല്ല @Dondavid ഭായിയുടെ ശക്തമായ സാന്നിദ്യം ഉണ്ടാകേണ്ട ത്രെഡിൽ പുള്ളിയെ കാണാൻ പോലും കിട്ടുന്നില്ല. പുള്ളിയുടെ കിളി പോയി എന്ന് തോന്നുന്നു അഡിഷണൽ ഷോകൾ കണ്ടിട്ട്. ഒരു അഭിപ്രായം പറഞ്ഞു എന്നേ ഉള്ളൂ.
കൊല്ലം കാർണിവൽ ഇന്ന് 6 ഷോ ഉണ്ട്.

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk

----------


## sachin

> 2 days alle udheshiche?


ennanu gcc release i thought itz on 28..

----------


## sachin

> Gcc release mattannaal aanu


k my mistake gcc release so fast datz really good move expecting a massive collxn frm der...

----------


## Antonio

Mikkavarum page no.500 muthal nokkendi varum extra shows kittan

----------


## Mike

Thirur Anugraha #HeavyRush 
#DerickAbraham #AbrahaminteSanthathikal #HugeRush #Day4

----------


## Ajeesh1225

Mammootty Fans & Welfare Association International Qatar🇶🇦 Abrahaminte Santhathikal Fans Show First Ticket Launch By Director/Actor Nadirsha 😊




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Mike

ee pokku vachu weekend il oru vaaral ayiriikum  :Band:   :Band:  porathathnu GCC  :Band:   :Band:  

Choodode release avana kondu GCC il TGF level or above anu pratheekshaa...

----------


## Mike

Edappally oru Extra show koode add cheythal polichadukkum  :Band:

----------


## sachin

> ee pokku vachu weekend il oru vaaral ayiriikum   porathathnu GCC   
> 
> Choodode release avana kondu GCC il TGF level or above anu pratheekshaa...


TGF level onnum pora athinte double venam eid ellam kazhinju nalla wom ulla oru ikka padam after long time expecting massive collxn frm gcc...

----------


## KOBRA

*Abrahaminte Santhathikal* 

Q Cinemas: Gold Souk Grande


Today, 19 Jun, 05:45 PM
*05:45 PM  07:10 PM  09:50 PM*


Almost full ayi ippole

----------


## moovybuf

> k my mistake gcc release so fast datz really good move expecting a massive collxn frm der...


Depends on screen..there r a lot of screen showing the world cup here..

----------


## Mike

Screens kittumo ennu nokkam..

Ennale nokiyappo vox cinemas kure screens il world cup anu.. Let's see 


> TGF level onnum pora athinte double venam eid ellam kazhinju nalla wom ulla oru ikka padam after long time expecting massive collxn frm gcc...

----------


## Mike

Angamali..

Trivandrum

Thalassery

Thrissur

Kondungallore

 :Band:

----------


## Neerali

Theatre - Regal Cinemas, Calicut
Showtime - 1:00pm
Occupancy - 60%

Plot - Derik Abraham - Assistant Superintendent of Police. The film starts with few incidents of his official life. After he encounters some problems in his life in which his brother is the main part. How Derik handles the same and all makes the rest of the story.

Review - The movie was definitely high in substance and making when compared to the last film of Haneef Adeeni ' The Great Father'.
Almost every one complained that TGF was mainly showcasing the looks and style factor of Mammootty, but Haneef came with content first and style second in this film, so that no one can criticize the film in that way.

Film had a very impressive start which gave a feeling that it will be a typical series killing investigative thriller. After some time it takes a twist and the story give more importance to the personal life of Derik. This sudden change will create confusions in some of the viewers. But I believe that a thriller film should create some confusions in viewers. The way the movie went was slightly predictable, but it was not boring even a single second and hats off to the making of Padoor which made it possible.

Positives - 
1. As usual Mammookka was highly energetic and the his screen presence was great. Mammookka ye Derik Abraham aayi  ingane screen il kandu kondirikkam thanne kidu aanu...Mammookka ude intro okke pwolichu...kaanunnathu lalettan fans aanel polum kayyadichu pokum..such an energetic one...initial fight was ok..bore aayonnum thonniyilla...
2. Ithu fans nu maathram onnum alla....ithu complete family kku vendi ulla film aanu...
3. Dialogs with Kaniha regarding the importance of a women was all top class. Masterpiece write okke athu kandu padikkanam. Few one-liners in the film was also quality ones.
4. BGM by Gopi Sunder okke super aanu...one of the best in recent times.
5. Direction - superb by Padoor. He just made the movie more engaging. In case of script Haneef Adeni improved a lot from TGF and I am sure  that his next film will be better than this one.

Negatives-
1. The story was somewhat predictable but still the making saved it.
2. Makers nu oru chettan-aniyan relation kaanichondu oru song okke add cheyyarunnu, which may have attracted more and more families.


Valkashnam - Aa BGM and Mammookkas screen presence okke kandappo oru onnu randu mass scenes koode venam ennu agrahichu poyi. Calendar ithu vare achadichittilla ennu paranju nadakkunna scene okke kandappoa aanu ithu thonniyathu..TGF il ikka black beast il highrange lekku pokumpo as reverse eduthu finger vechu mirror adjust cheyyunna pole oru scene ee BGM vechu ee movie il undaayirunnu enkil ennu oru nimisham agrahichu poyi.

Rating - An above average film which will bring the family audience back to Mammookka films.
Will rate it as 3.75/5.

Derick ne vechu Mammookka ee off season il ithrayum olam undaakkiyaal... can't  wait for the excitement that Kunjachan and Bilal 2 will make...

----------


## sudeepdayal

> Alappuzha Kairali
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A6000 using Tapatalk


Ha ha Shaji annane kanda oru kadha ariyaathe aattam thullunna look.. Matte God fatheril last fight scenil Shankaradi feel.. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Akhil krishnan

Pattambi Krishna 3 Days..



Sent from my LLD-AL10 using Tapatalk

----------


## Dasettan

Nale Pvr gold oru show koodi add cheythu 11.45 am. 7.45 filling fast

Sent from my SM-G615F using Tapatalk

----------


## Antonio

> Ha ha Shaji annane kanda oru kadha ariyaathe aattam thullunna look.. Matte God fatheril last fight scenil Shankaradi feel.. 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Pullikkaran ellathilum ithee look aanu
Haneef aanel odi rakshappedum photos il ninum

----------


## Antonio

> Nale Pvr gold oru show koodi add cheythu 11.45 am. 7.45 filling fast
> 
> Sent from my SM-G615F using Tapatalk


Athu polichu...
Anyaya rate alle 300 or 400??

----------


## perumal

#AbrahaminteSanthathikal 3 Days Cochin Multiplexes Gross : ₹20.90L🔥 https://t.co/GUVI7Bd3dB



 Recent @mammukka Films At Cochin Multiplexes 

#TGF ₹1.34cr
#BTR ₹1.25cr
#ThoppilJoppan ₹73.8L
#PuthiyaNiyamam ₹70L
#MasterPiece ₹66L
#Kasaba ₹65L
#Pathemari ₹55L
#PullikkaranStaraa ₹39L
#Uncle ₹36L
#PuthanPanam ₹35L
#White ₹20L
#StreetLights ₹19L
#Parole ₹10.75L https://t.co/RMjhKznOlr

----------


## Mike

Kidukki  :Band:   :Band:  

evening anel HF urapikarnnu




> Nale Pvr gold oru show koodi add cheythu 11.45 am. 7.45 filling fast
> 
> Sent from my SM-G615F using Tapatalk

----------


## KOBRA

> Nale Pvr gold oru show koodi add cheythu 11.45 am. 7.45 filling fast
> 
> Sent from my SM-G615F using Tapatalk


Morning vendayirunnu . after two clock mathi ayirunnu

----------


## sachin

> Depends on screen..there r a lot of screen showing the world cup here..


 :Ok:  i didnt know that hope it vl get enough screens n also vl get excellent collxn too  :Pray:

----------


## Antonio

> Morning vendayirunnu . after two clock mathi ayirunnu


Athu 50-60 seat ulloo
Athenthaayalum full aavum

----------


## Dasettan

> Athu polichu...
> Anyaya rate alle 300 or 400??


Yup. 300

Sent from my SM-G615F using Tapatalk

----------


## Mike

Kodungallor

 :Band:  

Evening shows ellam 99% already booked arnnu nerathe thanne .. so veendum oru HF board koode pirake varum  :Band:

----------


## Keelezi Achu

Eee movie Kunjachan'um Bilal'inum undaakkunna hype chillara aakilla!!

----------


## aamadmi

Race 3 Aalillathe oduvalle? Athinte screens kittiyaal mathi ( eid nu kandittu vattaayi) 


> i didnt know that hope it vl get enough screens n also vl get excellent collxn too

----------


## KOBRA

> Eee movie Kunjachan'um Bilal'inum undaakkunna hype chillara aakilla!!


Theater shattering  ilaki mariyum

----------


## Akhil krishnan

Cochin Plexes 👍👍



Sent from my LLD-AL10 using Tapatalk

----------


## Mike

vere oru sthalathe chila annanmarude karachil kanumpo ntha sukham  :Roll: 

working day mornign show status edkan vendi mathram orale koolikku nirthiyitundennu thonnanu :Grin: 

ennalum ingane okke kuru pottuvoo........  :Ennekollu: 

peruthu samthosham aa karachil kandu erangi vannappo  :Roll:  :Yeye:  :Yeye:  :Yeye:

----------


## Antonio

> Kodungallor
> 
>  
> 
> Evening shows ellam 99% already booked arnnu nerathe thanne .. so veendum oru HF board koode pirake varum


Calicut sree
Vadakara 
Kodungallur 
Kanhangadu
Irinjalakkuda
Pattambi 
Manchery
Palakkad
Alappuzha
Changanachery
Ivide onnum aa board mattunnee illa ennu thonnunnu..

----------


## Antonio

> vere oru sthalathe chila annanmarude karachil kanumpo ntha sukham 
> 
> working day mornign show status edkan vendi mathram orale koolikku nirthiyitundennu thonnanu
> 
> ennalum ingane okke kuru pottuvoo........ 
> 
> peruthu samthosham aa karachil kandu erangi vannappo


Oolachat???

----------


## Manoj

> kaalangalkku sheshamanu  oru mammootty moviekku ethra thirakku kaanunnathu athum ee perumazhayathu


Onnum randumalledo , 8 varsham 1 maasam, 10 divasam

----------


## Antonio

> Onnum randumalledo , 8 varsham 1 maasam, 10 divasam


Bro
TGF n Bhasakar nammal marakkan padilla

----------


## Loud speaker

Oru 2-3 Varshngalkk Shesham Venamenkil Oru second part koode irakkaam 😊

----------


## Raja Sha

> Nale Pvr gold oru show koodi add cheythu 11.45 am. 7.45 filling fast
> 
> Sent from my SM-G615F using Tapatalk


Avarkku ee budhi enethe nerathe thonniyilla dasaa...
Avide ethra shows undayirunnenkilum full adikkumayirunnu..
Thottaduthulla vanitha vinitha complexil ethra extra shows aanu full housil nadakkunnathu..

Holidays goldil 400Rs aanu charge

----------


## Don David

One more show added at PVR Gold from tomorrow !!!

Sent from my vivo 1723 using Tapatalk

----------


## Antonio

> Oru 2-3 Varshngalkk Shesham Venamenkil Oru second part koode irakkaam 😊


Ohh ennathinaa
Ennittu venam innu negative reviews idunna aunty marum chechimarum chettanmarumokke "ayyo nalla classic aarunnu, athinte second eduthu nashippikkumallo" ennu parayan...

----------


## Mike

nthundu Don David vishesham... 

Sukham thanne alle......

Extra Shows................  :Vandivittu: 




> One more show added at PVR Gold from tomorrow !!!
> 
> Sent from my vivo 1723 using Tapatalk

----------


## KOBRA

> One more show added at PVR Gold from tomorrow !!!
> 
> Sent from my vivo 1723 using Tapatalk


Da ni ithokke track cheyuunundu . atho kili poyirikkuvano ?

----------


## Antonio

> One more show added at PVR Gold from tomorrow !!!
> 
> Sent from my vivo 1723 using Tapatalk


Broo..11.45 am koodathe vere aano???
2 or 3 total now??

----------


## K K R

> Onnum randumalledo , 8 varsham 1 maasam, 10 divasam


Pokkiriaja alle...

----------


## Antonio

PAN last show kurachoode kazhinjal Red aakum..athoode innathe Ernakulam Multies "Redzone" kalaparipadikal avasanikkum.

----------


## Mike

so 75% + ennu kittum  :Band:   :Band:  





> PAN last show kurachoode kazhinjal Red aakum..athoode innathe Ernakulam Multies "Redzone" kalaparipadikal avasanikkum.

----------


## Antonio

PVR Tomo booking error aanallo ippol...
Site crashed aayoo??
Innu Kavitha 8.45 vare online theeran pokunnu.. housefull by counter tickets expected...

----------


## KOBRA

> PAN last show kurachoode kazhinjal Red aakum..athoode innathe Ernakulam Multies "Redzone" kalaparipadikal avasanikkum.


innum oru 5 + kittum ennu thonnunu

----------


## Louise Pothen

Onnu urnagi enneechaappolekkum ithrem updateso : vandivittu:

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6000 using Tapatalk

----------


## Don David

> Da ni ithokke track cheyuunundu . atho kili poyirikkuvano ?


I was at mangalore !!!Track cheyyunnund ....!!!!

Kili poyi...kure poyi...
Innu naattil thirichethi Second tike kaanaan manjeri devaki keriyappo thanne kilipoyi.....on a working day HF with returns !!!oru fdfs kanda feel

Sent from my vivo 1723 using Tapatalk

----------


## Antonio

> so 75% + ennu kittum


Afternoon, Evening nearly 95 ille??
Morning aanu kurach dull.. athum 9am PAN...
Bakki ellam ok aarunnu..
75 or more expected

----------


## Mike

Theatre added  :Band:

----------


## Antonio

> Theatre added


Ella padangalum release cheythittu, ithu mathram entha second week il kondu poyi vechath??

----------


## Mike

Avdem vare poyittu randu photam pidichu edande manushyaa...  :Doh: 

Yallah Run ...................




> I was at mangalore !!!Track cheyyunnund ....!!!!
> 
> Kili poyi...kure poyi...
> Innu naattil thirichethi Second tike kaanaan manjeri devaki keriyappo thanne kilipoyi.....on a working day HF with returns !!!oru fdfs kanda feel
> 
> Sent from my vivo 1723 using Tapatalk

----------


## KOBRA

> Onnum randumalledo , 8 varsham 1 maasam, 10 divasam


oru ATB illayriunnu ennlle ullu

Megahit, blockbsuter level okke undayirunnallo
Bhasker, TGF, 

Superhit like , Joppan, pathermaari, versham
Hits like Masterpiece, kasaba,immanuvel,

----------


## Akhil krishnan

Derrick Masss... 

Sent from my LLD-AL10 using Tapatalk

----------


## Mike

Mukkam Rose Screen 1 & 2 HF adichaa Matinee..... ???

oru update kandu.. someone pls confirm

----------


## Antonio

Oru alamb mazha Alappuzha okke..

----------


## Mike

Kooothupramb Baby Cinema #HF

----------


## Abin thomas

> Pokkiriaja alle...


Cltn paranj adiyundakunnilla.tgf oru blockbuster anu.2010il pokkiriraja anu.cheriya hits kure vannitund.valiya vijayam vere illa ennath sammathikunnu.bhasker the rascal anu pinne veroru super hit.

----------


## Akhil krishnan

> Oru alamb mazha Alappuzha okke..


Palakkad um und

Sent from my LLD-AL10 using Tapatalk

----------


## KOBRA

> Cltn paranj adiyundakunnilla.tgf oru blockbuster anu.2010il pokkiriraja anu.cheriya hits kure vannitund.valiya vijayam vere illa ennath sammathikunnu.bhasker the rascal anu pinne veroru super hit.



oru ATB illayriunnu ennlle ullu

Megahit, blockbsuter level okke undayirunnallo
Bhasker, TGF, 

Superhit like , Joppan, pathermaari, versham
Hits like Masterpiece, kasaba,immanuvel,Fireman

----------


## Jamesbond007

> Thirur Anugraha #HeavyRush 🤗
> #DerickAbraham #AbrahaminteSanthathikal #HugeRush #Day4


Heavy  :Band:   :Band:

----------


## Antonio

PVR booking error makkaleee
Innum remaining shows enthaa kadha angnae nikkuvaannee...
Tomo also...

----------


## Mike

എടപ്പാൾ ശാരദമൂവീസ് ഫസ്റ്റ് ഷോ housefull 
അബ്രഹാമിന്റെ സന്തതികൾ

----------


## Antonio

> Palakkad um und
> 
> Sent from my LLD-AL10 using Tapatalk


Hmmm..
Nokkaam
Book cheythittalle ippo family koduthaalum varunne...enganelum vannolum...
Pilleru set nu mazha oru vishayame allaa

----------


## haidin mammookka

Thalassery heavy rain

Sent from my HUAWEI Y560-L02 using Tapatalk

----------


## Manoj

> oru ATB illayriunnu ennlle ullu
> 
> Megahit, blockbsuter level okke undayirunnallo
> Bhasker, TGF, 
> 
> Superhit like , Joppan, pathermaari, versham
> Hits like Masterpiece, kasaba,immanuvel,


Adakki bharichu kondirunnayaal oru suprabhaathathil thaazhottu pokumennu aarenkilum karuthiyo, puthiya pilleru vannu 12-13 cr share eduthappol nammal nammude pazhaya padangalude share edukkaan pattaathe irikuvaayirinnu. Tgf aanu onnu Kai pidichu kayattiyathu, pakshe oru aaradhakan Enna nilayil njaan best actor nu sesham poornamayi aaswadicha padamaanu abraham

----------


## Antonio

> എടപ്പാൾ ശാരദമൂവീസ് ഫസ്റ്റ് ഷോ housefull 
> അബ്രഹാമിന്റെ സന്തതികൾ


Ithippo Ella shows um full aanu...
Malappuram football as well as Abraham fever IL aanu..

----------


## Louise Pothen

Edappal FS hf

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6000 using Tapatalk

----------


## Antonio

> Thalassery heavy rain
> 
> Sent from my HUAWEI Y560-L02 using Tapatalk


Ippo correct aayi
Mahamaari yum Mahanatanavum

----------


## Louise Pothen

> I was at mangalore !!!Track cheyyunnund ....!!!!
> 
> Kili poyi...kure poyi...
> Innu naattil thirichethi Second tike kaanaan manjeri devaki keriyappo thanne kilipoyi.....on a working day HF with returns !!!oru fdfs kanda feel
> 
> Sent from my vivo 1723 using Tapatalk


Between ithuvarekkum etra kilikal poitundaavum?? Vrruthe onnu arinjirikkan vendi chodichenne ullu  :Vandivittu: 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6000 using Tapatalk

----------


## Antonio

> Between ithuvarekkum etra kilikal poitundaavum?? Vrruthe onnu arinjirikkan vendi chodichenne ullu 
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A6000 using Tapatalk


40-50 per day...since Saturday..
Alle bro??

----------


## haidin mammookka

> Ippo correct aayi
> Mahamaari yum Mahanatanavum


BT carnival nalla booking aan


Sent from my HUAWEI Y560-L02 using Tapatalk

----------


## Louise Pothen

> Derrick Masss... 
> 
> Sent from my LLD-AL10 using Tapatalk


Ivanmrde tweetonum ee threadil Venda cheee don't repeat  :Chairhit: 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6000 using Tapatalk

----------


## Antonio

> Ivanmrde tweetonum ee threadil Venda cheee don't repeat 
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A6000 using Tapatalk


Are they from oola gang???

----------


## Akhil krishnan

> Ivanmrde tweetonum ee threadil Venda cheee don't repeat 
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A6000 using Tapatalk


Nalla Tweets Oke Irikatte... Super Strong Tuesday 🔥🔥🔥

Sent from my LLD-AL10 using Tapatalk

----------


## Louise Pothen

> Are they from oola gang???


Yeah yeahh

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6000 using Tapatalk

----------


## Akhil krishnan

Palakkad Priya 1st Show




Sent from my LLD-AL10 using Tapatalk

----------


## Louise Pothen

Calicut Apsara 6pm show

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6000 using Tapatalk

----------


## Louise Pothen

Kottayam first show  :Band: 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6000 using Tapatalk

----------


## Akhil krishnan

Calicut Apsara



Sent from my LLD-AL10 using Tapatalk

----------


## Mike

Changanassery ANu

----------


## KOBRA

Maza onnum namukku oru prasnamalla

----------


## Akhil krishnan

Changanassery Anu




Sent from my LLD-AL10 using Tapatalk

----------


## Mike

Heavy Heavy  :Band:   :Band:   :Band:

----------


## Akhil krishnan

Sent from my LLD-AL10 using Tapatalk

----------


## Niyas Naz

*
Palakkad Priya*

----------


## Mike

Calicut Sree First Show Housefull

----------


## Akhil krishnan

Calicut Sree HF



Sent from my LLD-AL10 using Tapatalk

----------


## Louise Pothen

Parappanangadi FS 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6000 using Tapatalk

----------


## Thevalliparamban

Fb Official page maass! Chara para HF and crowd updates!

----------


## Louise Pothen

Kollam Partha 1st show 
Only 16 tickets left 🔥

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6000 using Tapatalk

----------


## Mike

Tvm കൈരളി house ഫുൾ

----------


## Abin thomas

Kottayam Abhilash.first class 85%.Balcony hf missed by 6 tickets.still 700+ audience there.heavy rain there allel full adichene.second show online ipo full avum.  :Band:  going strong

----------


## Niyas Naz

*

Tirur*

----------


## Don David

Ellayidathum ore trend aanalloo !!! 
Malabar is super strong !!

Sent from my vivo 1723 using Tapatalk

----------


## Mike

*Parappanangadi First Show


*

----------


## Viru

Pazhassi pokkiri kazinje ithane ikkayude sherikum oru BB aura ulla padam

TGF oke kidilan promotionum fans supportum konde undaya oru talk aane pakshe ith clearly stuff vachulla talk aane so huge hit aakan chance und

Pakshe thriller-mystery elements ulla padangal usual entertainers pole athra huge BB's aakan pade ane so ethra pokum enne nokkam

----------


## Mike

Not Just Malabar....

EKM...

KTM

TVM

elladthum Kidu  :Band:   :Band:  

Thrissur updates mathrame evde varathe ullu... athil thanne evening multis oke nalla booking anu.. Single screens anu ariyendathu...





> Ellayidathum ore trend aanalloo !!! 
> Malabar is super strong !!
> 
> Sent from my vivo 1723 using Tapatalk

----------


## MEGASTAR ROCKS

*Mass crowd aanolloo normal daysum...*

----------


## KOBRA

> Tvm കൈരളി house ഫുൾ


what about padmanabha and devi priya ?

----------


## Abin thomas

Kottayath abraham promotion.Mammooka ,fansinu vendi onlinil vannu.kottayam kunjachane pati ethandoke paranju.joby george kollam.ee live paripadi elladuthum nadapakiyal nalla oru ith arikum.  :Band:

----------


## maryland

> *Mass crowd aanolloo normal daysum...*


that's why we call him MEGASTAR... :Clap:

----------


## Akhil krishnan

6 വയസായ കുട്ടി എന്നോ 60 വയസായ അമ്മയെന്നോ സൂപ്പർ താരമെന്നോ (ck vineeth) എന്നുള്ള വേർതിരിവ് ഇവിടെ ഇല.കാരണം ഈ സിനിമയുടെ നായകൻ "മലയാളികളുടെ വൈകാരിക ഋതുഭേതങ്ങളുടെ ഭാവപൂർണ്ണിമ" ആണ്

----------


## Akhil krishnan



----------


## ACHOOTTY

> Palakkad Priya 1st Show
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my LLD-AL10 using Tapatalk


mattine HF aarnnallo.............1st mazha pani thanno?  atho full anno.

mazha undel 2nd full aavilla pkd.

----------


## Keelezi Achu

> thanks why we call him MEGASTAR...



Thrissur updates evide chyaachi...?

----------


## Mike

@Manjo Bhai...... pls update us........





> what about padmanabha and devi priya ?

----------


## Mike

Kollam Pranavam First Show

----------


## Mike

തിരൂർ അനുഗ്രഹായിൽ നിന്നൊരു അബ്രഹാം കാഴ്ച

https://www.facebook.com/100009468544846/videos/2077091912616407/

----------


## Antonio

> Not Just Malabar....
> 
> EKM...
> 
> KTM
> 
> TVM
> 
> elladthum Kidu   
> ...


Alappuzha...marakkandaa..
Trichur Inox oru upakaram illalttoo...
Single aanu best avide...

----------


## Abin thomas

Link nt working

----------


## maryland

Heavy rain here... :Doh:  :Badday: 
status okke alpam down aanu.. :Doh: 
Thrissur Inox 6:50pm show: about 50%+ status
9:50pm show: less than 50% as of now
Pazhayannur Shadow: 6:00pm: was almost full
9:00pm show: only 8 seats left
Ganam cinemas: 9:00pm show: about 80% already SOLD OUT

again, rain is the villain today... :Badday:

----------


## Mike

പരപ്പനങ്ങാടി പല്ലവി

----------


## ChalakudikaraN

Housefull Shows continues at chalakudy surabhi !! Today First Show HOUSEFULL !!
13th HOUSEFULL@surabhi

----------


## Akhil krishnan

> mattine HF aarnnallo.............1st mazha pani thanno?  atho full anno.
> 
> mazha undel 2nd full aavilla pkd.



Housefull Aano Ennu Aranjnuda..Will Update Later..Mazha Ippol Illa..Second Show Full Adikumayrkm..

----------


## Mike

Kottakkal Sangeeth First Show

----------


## Antonio

> Heavy rain here...
> status okke alpam down aanu..
> Thrissur Inox 6:50pm show: about 50%+ status
> 9:50pm show: less than 50% as of now
> Pazhayannur Shadow: 6:00pm: was almost full
> 9:00pm show: only 8 seats left
> Ganam cinemas: 9:00pm show: about 80% already SOLD OUT
> 
> again, rain is the villain today...


Trichur FS allelum dull aanallo.. 
Inox oru thallikkayattam illa.. bhayankara rate aakum kaaranam

----------


## Louise Pothen

Nedumangad saraswathy fs

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6000 using Tapatalk

----------


## ACHOOTTY

Tcr innale evening good aarnu.........

TCR  2/3 single screenil padam undu. athm athyavasyam big capacities............650 seater kairali ulpede so  normal days okke full aavaan paadanu.

ennittum innale evening tcr - ganam full aarnnu............athu pole 200/300 seater inox um full aayi.   koodathe deepayilum padam undu.   viewrs nannayi split aavum avide. athondu kairali full adikkathathu normal days.

kodungallur, chalakudi, irinjalakkuda, guruvayur, thalikkulam, pazhayannur okke superb status aanu working daysil polum.

----------


## Mike

Nedumangad Saraswathy First Show\

\

----------


## Louise Pothen

Kottakkal sangeetha fs

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6000 using Tapatalk

----------


## Antonio

> Housefull Shows continues at chalakudy surabhi !! Today First Show HOUSEFULL !!
> 13th HOUSEFULL@surabhi


Aaa dinosaurs ne ee Thursday eduthu purathekkidumo?

----------


## Louise Pothen

Kollam pranavam fs

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6000 using Tapatalk

----------


## Mike

First Show HF @ Manjeri Devaki Cinemax Heavy Booking for Second Show.

----------


## Mike

Perumbavoor EVM First Show

----------


## ACHOOTTY

Devarajan master   world cup vannathu youth  piller okke noon show and mattinee padam kaanum so familykku 1st and 2nd show kaanan easy aayi ennu paranja pole........

ee mazha ullathu pala idathum return adikkillenkilum   long run inulla chance vardhippikkum.   aalukal mazha ozhinjaal theatreilekku varum.  athu innallenkil naale.

----------


## Antonio

Abhinaya chry
Pankaj alp
Surabhi-1 ckdy
Ivide okke Dinosaurs onnu marithannal nannayene...

----------


## Mike

Muvattupuzha Issacs First Show

----------


## Akhil krishnan

Muvaatupuzha Issac

----------


## maryland

> Trichur FS allelum dull aanallo.. 
> Inox oru thallikkayattam illa.. bhayankara rate aakum kaaranam


Kairali okke near full status aanu.. :Secret: 
Inox valya rate aayi thonniyittilla...
Royal Recliner: Rs. 280
Royal: Rs. 160
Club: Rs. 160
Executive: Rs. 120

b/w single screen prices okke enganeyaa..?  :Help:

----------


## Antonio

> Kairali okke near full status aanu..
> Inox valya rate aayi thonniyittilla...
> Royal Recliner: Rs. 280
> Royal: Rs. 160
> Club: Rs. 160
> Executive: Rs. 120
> 
> b/w single screen prices okke enganeyaa..?


Oho
118 /130 aanu Kairali..
Bakki Ulla Deepa ganam okke athilum kuravaayirikkum...
Town il ninnu Padam kaanunnath Alle nallath...
Chumma ee traffic il Puzhakkal pokkandallo
Amala Ile pilleru aakum main viewers in Inox ...Kunnamkulam Padam und.. Guruvayur Padam und...pinne ini enthinaa Inox il idichu kerunne..

----------


## KOBRA

Ella photyilum maza kanam nalla pole 
kidukkan maza ayirnnu ennu thonnunu ennu

----------


## Louise Pothen

Manjeri devaki fs hf

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6000 using Tapatalk

----------


## maryland

> Tcr innale evening good aarnu.........
> 
> TCR  2/3 single screenil padam undu. athm athyavasyam big capacities............650 seater kairali ulpede so  normal days okke full aavaan paadanu.
> 
> ennittum innale evening tcr - ganam full aarnnu............athu pole 200/300 seater inox um full aayi.   koodathe deepayilum padam undu.   viewrs nannayi split aavum avide. athondu kairali full adikkathathu normal days.
> 
> kodungallur, chalakudi, irinjalakkuda, guruvayur, thalikkulam, pazhayannur okke superb status aanu working daysil polum.


mmade Thrissur
+ Amballur also.. :Secret:

----------


## ACHOOTTY

> Kollam pranavam fs
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A6000 using Tapatalk


ho....working day okke immathiri rush.........athum appurathu parthayilum almost full aanu padam.    koodathe kappithansilum   2/3 multieslum padam ullappol.

kollam okke record opening aavum ikka movieyude.

----------


## Louise Pothen

Pathanamthitta

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6000 using Tapatalk

----------


## ACHOOTTY

> mmade Thrissur
> + Amballur also..


ithokke ningal paranju manassilakki kodukkendathaanu....

allathe mazhayude karyam paranju nadakkuka alla.

----------


## Keelezi Achu

> mmade Thrissur
> + Amballur also..



Kunnamkulam also  :Band:

----------


## maryland

> Oho
> 118 /130 aanu Kairali..
> Bakki Ulla Deepa ganam okke athilum kuravaayirikkum...
> Town il ninnu Padam kaanunnath Alle nallath...
> Chumma ee traffic il Puzhakkal pokkandallo
> Amala Ile pilleru aakum main viewers in Inox ...Kunnamkulam Padam und.. Guruvayur Padam und...pinne ini enthinaa Inox il idichu kerunne..


Ganam also Rs. 118  :Secret: 
Deepa alsp Rs. 118 & Rs. 160  :Secret:

----------


## maryland

> Kunnamkulam also


Guruvayur Also.. :Band: 


aahaa...nalla game.. :Band:

----------


## Louise Pothen

Mavelikara Prathibha around 340 watching

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6000 using Tapatalk

----------


## maryland

Thrissur Ganam: almost Full (9:00pm)  :Band:

----------


## MEGASTAR ROCKS

*GCC Booking started....Mikavarum nale thanne ellam full aakum....*

----------


## KOBRA

*Mvk Prathibhayil okke working dayil 340 okk kidu anu

surrounding okke 5 thetaeril padam kalikkunnudu*

----------


## Akhil krishnan

🔥🔥🔥🔥

----------


## Akhil krishnan

Carnival Thalayolaparambu Screen 3 Housefull




Sent from my LLD-AL10 using Tapatalk

----------


## Sajil K R

Kottayam abhilash second show

Sent from my Lenovo A6020a40 using Tapatalk

----------


## KOBRA

*Mavelikarayil oru mUltiplex varenda smayam athikremichirikkunnu*

----------


## maryland

> *ചരിത്രത്തിൽ ആദ്യമായി കാഞ്ഞങ്ങാട് ഇതുവരെ കളിച്ച 24ഷോയും ഹൌസ് ഫുൾ ഷോ*


 :Giveup:  :Giveup:  :Giveup:

----------


## yathra

Apsara second show

----------


## Akhil krishnan

Pala Universal




Sent from my LLD-AL10 using Tapatalk

----------


## yathra

kollam rp mall allmost full

----------


## Kannadi

> Abhinaya chry
> Pankaj alp
> Surabhi-1 ckdy
> Ivide okke Dinosaurs onnu marithannal nannayene...


Surabhi screen1 21st muthal abraham kerum 

Sent from my SM-G610F using Tapatalk

----------


## yathra

Tcr ganam . inox filling fast

----------


## maryland

> Surabhi screen1 21st muthal abraham kerum 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G610F using Tapatalk


 :Band:  :Clap:

----------


## yathra

Alappuzha kairali first show hf

----------


## Akhil krishnan

Much Awaited Theme Music 🔥🔥🔥


https://youtu.be/9GKMc-PhrFE

Sent from my LLD-AL10 using Tapatalk

----------


## Jamesbond007

> 6 വയസായ കുട്ടി എന്നോ 60 വയസായ അമ്മയെന്നോ സൂപ്പർ താരമെന്നോ (ck vineeth) എന്നുള്ള വേർതിരിവ് ഇവിടെ ഇല.കാരണം ഈ സിനിമയുടെ നായകൻ "മലയാളികളുടെ വൈകാരിക ഋതുഭേതങ്ങളുടെ ഭാവപൂർണ്ണിമ" ആണ്


 :Band:   :Band:   :Drum:   :Drum:

----------


## yathra

Angamaly carnival

----------


## Manoj

> Abhinaya chry
> Pankaj alp
> Surabhi-1 ckdy
> Ivide okke Dinosaurs onnu marithannal nannayene...


ഒന്നും വേണ്ടാ, ഇത് polangu പോയാൽ മതി

Sent from my Moto G (5) using Tapatalk

----------


## yathra

*kottarakkara*

----------


## Malik

Kannur Savitha second shw 70% booked.Show @8.30pm

----------


## Niyas Naz

*
Calicut Apsara Second Show*

----------


## ShahSM

> Ella photyilum maza kanam nalla pole 
> kidukkan maza ayirnnu ennu thonnunu ennu


സൂപ്പറായിരുന്നു. വൈകുന്നേരം ഒരു പത്തിരുപത് മിനുറ്റ് ഒന്നും ചെയ്യാതെ വെറുതെ മഴ കൊണ്ട് നടന്നു.

Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk

----------


## Iyyer The Great

> Kannur Savitha second shw 70% booked.Show @8.30pm


Capacity ethra aanu.. counter booking vech full aaville

----------


## perumal

*Arnold PeterSon*1 hr ? 








_Abrahaminte Santhathikal_
_The film lived up-to expectations. When Shaji Padoor's excellent direction met Haneef Adeni's impressive writing, it gave away to a magnificent return of Megastar Mammootty to Malayalam cinema.
The neatly paced thriller flick also accompanies a good story with terrific dialogues and fair amount of humor. 
Predictability is the major disadvantage of the film. 
Also certain portions lacked clarity and the BGM wasn't impressive. However, the massive screen presence of Mammootty as if the man is invulnerable to ageing made the negatives shoo away to some extent.
AS is not one of the best Malayalam crime thriller movies but the Director's unique approach and stylish presentation deserves a one time watch._

----------


## Akhil krishnan

Sent from my LLD-AL10 using Tapatalk

----------


## Malik

> Capacity ethra aanu.. counter booking vech full aaville


500+.Full aakendathanu

----------


## Akhil krishnan

Sent from my LLD-AL10 using Tapatalk

----------


## King Amal

😁

Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk

----------


## wayanadan

> Pillere Padikanum Sammathikoola Derrick Abraham 
> 
> Sent from my LLD-AL10 using Tapatalk


*class cut cheythu cinemakku varunna pillere police pokkum*

----------


## The wrong one

PVR LULU 10:PM SOLD OUT....!!!!!

Sent from my SM-T231 using Tapatalk

----------


## Akhil krishnan

Cinemas Oberon



Sent from my LLD-AL10 using Tapatalk

----------


## The wrong one

Central Talkies Thripunithura

Sent from my SM-T231 using Tapatalk

----------


## The wrong one

Vanitha Veneetha Edappally
9:45 RUBY 4 tickets Left
9:45 Diamond 3 tickets left

Sure HF SHOWS...!

Sent from my SM-T231 using Tapatalk

----------


## LOLan

Veendum mammookka Phoenix pakshiye pole chaarathil ninn uyarthezhunnettu....!!! 

Ezhuthi thalliyavarudem puchichavarudem nenchinkoodu thakarkkunna vijayam....Just Megastar things...!! 


Promotion programsilum success celebrationilum ikka van happy.... happy to see him like that....

----------


## The wrong one

Aluva Casino 9:30 
350/450 booked



Sent from my SM-T231 using Tapatalk

----------


## The wrong one

Kollam RP MALL 10:30 PM FAST FILLING..!

Sent from my SM-T231 using Tapatalk

----------


## Iyyer The Great

> 500+.Full aakendathanu


Kidu..  :Band:

----------


## Dasettan

*അബ്രാഹാമിന്റെ സന്തതികൾ വിജയാഘോഷത്തിന്റെ ഭാഗമായി നാളെ കൊല്ലം പ്രണവം തീയറ്ററിൽ അബ്രഹാമിന്റെ അണിയറപ്രവർത്തകർ എത്തുന്നതാണ്... കൊല്ലത്തെ എല്ലാ സിനിമാ പ്രേമികൾക്കും സ്വാഗതം*
Time : 11.30am
Place : Pranavam Theatre Kollam

Sent from my SM-G615F using Tapatalk

----------


## Antonio

In Kairali Alappuzha for second show
Both theatres housefull first show..
Black ticket nalla adipoli aayi nadakkunnu...1000 perenkilum und ippol 
As per theatre posters 7 shows per day..
4 Kairali n 3 sree..

----------


## Niyas Naz

*

Allepy Both Kairali & Sree - Second Show - Housefull*

----------


## Antonio

> *
> 
> Allepy Both Kairali & Sree - Second Show - Housefull*


Athu thanneee

----------


## Akhil krishnan

Vadakara CNC Housefull First Show



Sent from my LLD-AL10 using Tapatalk

----------


## Niyas Naz

*
Chalakudy Surabhi Second Sh .. 30 mints to go*

----------


## Devarajan Master

> Athu thanneee


Kairali, Sree combined ethrayanu capacity?

----------


## Sajil K R

Kottayam second show

Sent from my Lenovo A6020a40 using Tapatalk

----------


## Akhil krishnan

Ranni Upasana First Show



Sent from my LLD-AL10 using Tapatalk

----------


## Sajil K R

Sent from my Lenovo A6020a40 using Tapatalk

----------


## The wrong one

Kochi all shows Filling Fast ... :Band: 

Sent from my SM-T231 using Tapatalk

----------


## Akhil krishnan

Sent from my LLD-AL10 using Tapatalk

----------


## Akhil krishnan

TVM



Sent from my LLD-AL10 using Tapatalk

----------


## Akhil krishnan

Thrissur Inox




Sent from my LLD-AL10 using Tapatalk

----------


## Akhil krishnan

Sent from my LLD-AL10 using Tapatalk

----------


## Akhil krishnan

Kodungallur



Sent from my LLD-AL10 using Tapatalk

----------


## Akhil krishnan

EKM Kavitha




Sent from my LLD-AL10 using Tapatalk

----------


## Akhil krishnan

Karunagapally Khans



Sent from my LLD-AL10 using Tapatalk

----------


## Kannadi

@Kuwait

Sent from my SM-G610F using Tapatalk

----------


## mujthaba

Shornur railway stn il motham AS nte flex board ndallo..

----------


## jeanu007

> I was at mangalore !!!Track cheyyunnund ....!!!!
> 
> Kili poyi...kure poyi...
> Innu naattil thirichethi Second tike kaanaan manjeri devaki keriyappo thanne kilipoyi.....on a working day HF with returns !!!oru fdfs kanda feel
> 
> Sent from my vivo 1723 using Tapatalk


Don aliya, Very much satisfied with the outcome of the movie!!
BTW, I didnt see ur review 4 this movie

----------


## Don David

> Don aliya, Very much satisfied with the outcome of the movie!!
> BTW, I didnt see ur review 4 this movie


Very first review nummade aayirunnu ennu thonunnu ....

Sent from my vivo 1723 using Tapatalk

----------


## Akhil krishnan

Alappuzha Kairali nd Sree HF With Heavy Returns..



Sent from my LLD-AL10 using Tapatalk

----------


## Don David

> Don aliya, Very much satisfied with the outcome of the movie!!
> BTW, I didnt see ur review 4 this movie


Review threadil und ......2nd Review of FK !!



Sent from my vivo 1723 using Tapatalk

----------


## Akhil krishnan

Changanassery Anu and Abhinaya HF



Sent from my LLD-AL10 using Tapatalk

----------


## maryland

> Don aliya, Very much satisfied with the outcome of the movie!!
> BTW, I didnt see ur review 4 this movie


 :Doh: 

http://www.forumkeralam.in/forum/sho...ikal-My-review

----------


## Mike

Alappey Heavy returns

https://www.facebook.com/Abrahaminte...6911544967167/

----------


## Manoj

Trivandrum കൈരളി 2nd ഷോ

Sent from my Moto G (5) using Tapatalk

----------


## Mike

EKM Kavitha #Second Show

----------


## ChalakudikaraN

Chalakudy surabhi second show HOUSEFULL !! 14/16 HOUSEFULL shows!!

----------


## maryland

> Chalakudy surabhi second show HOUSEFULL !! 14/16 HOUSEFULL shows!!


 :Band:  :Clap:  :Band:

----------


## Mike



----------


## Akhil krishnan

Kochi Vanitha nd Vineetha



Sent from my LLD-AL10 using Tapatalk

----------


## Akhil krishnan

Kochi EVM



Sent from my LLD-AL10 using Tapatalk

----------


## misbah7722

പെരിന്തൽമണ്ണ വിസ്മയയിൽ 9:30PM ഷോ ടിക്കറ്റ് കഴിഞ്ഞതിനു ശേഷം 10 മണിക്ക് അടുത്ത സ്*ക്രീനിൽ (screen 1) കൂടി ആഡ് ചെയ്തിട്ടുണ്ടേ.. 

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk

----------


## Mike

Karunagapally Khans Second Show

----------


## Mike

Ranni Upasana First Show

----------


## maryland

> പെരിന്തൽമണ്ണ വിസ്മയയിൽ 9:30PM ഷോ ടിക്കറ്റ് കഴിഞ്ഞതിനു ശേഷം 10 മണിക്ക് അടുത്ത സ്*ക്രീനിൽ (screen 1) കൂടി ആഡ് ചെയ്തിട്ടുണ്ടേ.. 
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


 :Band:  :Clap:  :Band:

----------


## Mike

Kottarakkara Minerva First Show

----------


## Akhil krishnan

Aishwarya PTA



Sent from my LLD-AL10 using Tapatalk

----------


## Mike



----------


## Akhil krishnan

Kottarakara Minerva




Sent from my LLD-AL10 using Tapatalk

----------


## Mike

from FB

----------


## Akhil krishnan

Edappal Sarada



Sent from my LLD-AL10 using Tapatalk

----------


## Mike

Edapal Sarada 2nd Show

----------


## Akhil krishnan

Chengannur C Cinemas Housefull

Sent from my LLD-AL10 using Tapatalk

----------


## MALABARI

first real 100cr is loading  :Cool:

----------


## MALABARI

aleppy innathe returns vdo kanda  :Shocked:  randu theateril ittittum oru showkulla alkaaru return  :Shocked:

----------


## Akhil krishnan

Sent from my LLD-AL10 using Tapatalk

----------


## Louise Pothen

> *Mavelikarayil oru mUltiplex varenda smayam athikremichirikkunnu*


Mavelikara theatres okke kodum trapped aahn 12km ullill chengannur katanam haripad (kolakolli  ashirwad coming soon ) mannar regionil podiyadi side new multi open aavunn .pinne tiruvalla bus stand il screens vnnekum udan

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6000 using Tapatalk

----------


## MALABARI

> പെരിന്തൽമണ്ണ വിസ്മയയിൽ 9:30PM ഷോ ടിക്കറ്റ് കഴിഞ്ഞതിനു ശേഷം 10 മണിക്ക് അടുത്ത സ്*ക്രീനിൽ (screen 1) കൂടി ആഡ് ചെയ്തിട്ടുണ്ടേ.. 
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


ennittu athum full ayennu ketu kutta  :Cool:

----------


## mujthaba

:Punk:   :Punk:   :Punk:

----------


## Louise Pothen

> ഒന്നും വേണ്ടാ, ഇത് polangu പോയാൽ മതി
> 
> Sent from my Moto G (5) using Tapatalk


Aleppy Pankaj ee week kerum enna arinjath

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6000 using Tapatalk

----------


## Akhil krishnan

Sent from my LLD-AL10 using Tapatalk

----------


## Mike

Don David ithum koode ..........  bakki nale .......  :Vandivittu: 





> പെരിന്തൽമണ്ണ വിസ്മയയിൽ 9:30PM ഷോ ടിക്കറ്റ് കഴിഞ്ഞതിനു ശേഷം 10 മണിക്ക് അടുത്ത സ്*ക്രീനിൽ (screen 1) കൂടി ആഡ് ചെയ്തിട്ടുണ്ടേ.. 
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk

----------


## Rangeela

:Bossman:  :Bossman:  :Cheerleader:  :Cheerleader:  :Cheerleader:  :Bossman:  :Bossman:

----------


## ACHOOTTY

> Sent from my LLD-AL10 using Tapatalk



ee show okke vendannu paranjathaanu......working day maradu okke 11.15 inu aarum kaanum ennu paranju...........

athum full aavaan povunnu............kidilolkidilam.

----------


## Rajamaanikyam

So 4th day of Mega thookiyadi by Megastar...

----------


## ACHOOTTY

> first real 100cr is loading


 :Tasty:  :Tasty:  :Tasty:  :Tasty:

----------


## Don David

> Don David ithum koode ..........  bakki nale .......


Thirupathiyaayi makane thirupathiyaayi 

Sent from my vivo 1723 using Tapatalk

----------


## ACHOOTTY

innum.............kidukki, polichu ........thimirthu alle................nalla mazha undayittum.

world cup abrahaminte romathil thottilla..............

----------


## ACHOOTTY

> Chengannur C Cinemas Housefull
> 
> Sent from my LLD-AL10 using Tapatalk


pkd - status vannilla akhil........first and 2nd..................14/16 aayonnu ariyaanaa

----------


## Mike

Kollam Pranavam #Second Show

----------


## maryland

> Thirupathiyaayi makane thirupathiyaayi 
> 
> Sent from my vivo 1723 using Tapatalk


oru aaveshathil track cheyyaamennetta @Don David, ippol extra shows-um screens-um okke aayappol vattaayippoyi… :Gathering:

----------


## King Amal

😎

Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk

----------


## Akhil krishnan

Kollam Partha HF



Sent from my LLD-AL10 using Tapatalk

----------


## Mike

Partha #Second Show #HF

----------


## ACHOOTTY

> Kollam Pranavam #Second Show


Kandan padathinu keri ennu thonnunnu...............sulthaan auto okke nikkunu..................

----------


## ACHOOTTY

> Partha #Second Show #HF


kollam oru rakshayumilla..................pranavam vere partha vere

----------


## Akhil krishnan

> pkd - status vannilla akhil........first and 2nd..................14/16 aayonnu ariyaanaa


Mazha Affect Cheythu.. HF Missed.. First Show 85-90%
Second Show Status Aranjnuda... 

Sent from my LLD-AL10 using Tapatalk

----------


## Jaguar

ഗുരുവായൂർ ദേവകിയിൽ നിന്നും ഇന്നലെ നൂൺഷോ കണ്ടു.. 80% ഫുൾ ആയിരുന്നു

----------


## King Amal

> Thirupathiyaayi makane thirupathiyaayi 
> 
> Sent from my vivo 1723 using Tapatalk


Ithonnum oru excuse alla.. 😛😛
Mariyadhik show count ing ethanam..  Correct correct aayi.. 😜😛😛
Alla finneee! 

Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk

----------


## ACHOOTTY

> Mazha Affect Cheythu.. HF Missed.. First Show 85-90%
> Second Show Status Aranjnuda... 
> 
> Sent from my LLD-AL10 using Tapatalk


mazha undel 2nd adikkaan chance illa pkd normally.

----------


## Mike

spot on  :Roll: 




> Kandan padathinu keri ennu thonnunnu...............sulthaan auto okke nikkunu..................

----------


## maryland

> Ithonnum oru excuse alla.. 
> Mariyadhik show count ing ethanam..  Correcy correct aayi.. 
> Alla finneee! 
> 
> Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk


 :Gathering:  :Gathering:

----------


## ACHOOTTY

> ഗുരുവായൂർ ദേവകിയിൽ നിന്നും ഇന്നലെ നൂൺഷോ കണ്ടു.. 80% ഫുൾ ആയിരുന്നു


innale second show okke HF photo vannirunnu.........so mattinee muthal full aayirikkum.

----------


## Akhil krishnan

> mazha undel 2nd adikkaan chance illa pkd normally.


Second Show Timil Mazha Onnumillayrnu.. Status Aranjnal Ivde Ittekam.. Very Happy With Abraham's Box Office Performance.. 👍

Sent from my LLD-AL10 using Tapatalk

----------


## wayanadan

:Drum:  :Drum:  :Cheerleader:  :Cheerleader:  :Rockon:  :Rockon:

----------


## wayanadan

*mathrubhoomi review vannirunnaa ???*

----------


## Mike

yes... 3/5 




> *mathrubhoomi review vannirunnaa ???*

----------


## cinemabrantan

ROI 22nd release ille?

----------


## Akhil krishnan

Alappuzha Collection Report..




Sent from my LLD-AL10 using Tapatalk

----------


## shivankuty

> Alappuzha Collection Report..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my LLD-AL10 using Tapatalk


Collection chilpo ullathavm...but page fake aanu...not official by kairali & sree theatre

Sent from my P7072G using Tapatalk

----------


## shivankuty

PTA TRINITY 19/6
4 SHOWS
899/1568
COLLECTION 98890
TOTAL 542190

Sent from my P7072G using Tapatalk

----------


## yathra

calicut apsara second show

----------


## Akhil krishnan

Chalakkudy Housefull




Sent from my LLD-AL10 using Tapatalk

----------


## King Amal

2016 muthal update itt varunna page aa.. Innale onnum thudangiya page alla.. 
Clctn 'CHILAPO' Ullathann alla.. Sheri aaya clctn tanneya..  




> Collection chilpo ullathavm...but page fake aanu...not official by kairali & sree theatre
> 
> Sent from my P7072G using Tapatalk

----------


## Kannan Mahesh

> 2016 muthal update itt varunna page aa.. Innale onnum thudangiya page alla.. 
> Clctn 'CHILAPO' Ullathann alla.. Sheri aaya clctn tanneya..


Multi collection aayille

----------


## shivankuty

> 2016 muthal update itt varunna page aa.. Innale onnum thudangiya page alla.. 
> Clctn 'CHILAPO' Ullathann alla.. Sheri aaya clctn tanneya..


Bakki ella cinemkldem theatre list matram ittondrna page aanath...chennu nokku...ee kollam abrhm irngna vare aake 8 postae athil ninnu vannitullu...athnu shesham chara para postukal...pinne ithvare oru psdthinum aa page collection ittitla...
Collection enik aryla...athanu "ullathavum" ennu paranjath

Sent from my P7072G using Tapatalk

----------


## Mike

ennathe mazha second show status is effect chythu enkilum kure okke HF kitti... ... 

Mazha illarnnu nkil Morning ... Matinee status vachu nokiyal thanne mikka sthalathum Full adikanamarnnu.........

----------


## Kannan Mahesh

Innu athra mazhayayirunnu. Ktm.. Dt. Valya mazha illayyirunnu

----------


## Kannan Mahesh

[QUOTE=Kannan Mahesh;8321743]Innu athra mazhayayirunno..Ktm.. Dt. Valya mazha illayyirunnu...sssssoo

----------


## Kannan Mahesh

[QUOTE=Kannan Mahesh;8321744]


> Innu athra mazhayayirunno..Ktm.. Dt. Valya mazha illayyirunnu...sssssoo


multi status vannille

----------


## Maryadaraman

Koluthiyalle.. good going!!  :Band:

----------


## King Amal

> Koluthiyalle.. good going!!


Ningal enik PM ayachath pole tanne..  Polich adukkunnu..  😘😘

Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk

----------


## Abin thomas

> Payyanur shanthi carnival cinemasinte innathe TOTAL clctn onn parayane..  👍
> 
> Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk





> Innu athra mazhayayirunnu. Ktm.. Dt. Valya mazha illayyirunnu


Kottayam townil matinee thudangan neram kidukan mazha arunnu.allel full adikan chance undarunnu.

----------


## King Amal

💪💪💪💪

Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk

----------


## Abin thomas

> Koluthiyalle.. good going!!


Ninga paranjathalle koluthumennu.apo koluthathe irikuo.

----------


## King Amal

🤞🤞🤞🤞

Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk

----------


## King Amal

😀

Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk

----------


## King Amal

#AbrahaminteSanthathikal Steady @ Cochin Plexes !!

4th Day ~ ₹5.30 Lakhs
Occupancy ~ 77.19%

4 Days Total ~ ₹26.20 Lakhs

Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk

----------


## Rajamaanikyam

> 😀
> 
> Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk


Aa appoppan JAI vilikkunna video kandittu romancham vannu poyi.. Ikka thimirthaadiyal aarkaanu romancham varathathathu...

----------


## Rajamaanikyam

> 😀
> 
> Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk


Aa appoppan JAI vilikkunna video kandittu romancham vannu poyi.. Ikka thimirthaadiyal aarkaanu romancham varathathathu...

----------


## Saathan



----------


## Saathan



----------


## abraham



----------


## abraham

Adutha major releases eathokke aan.. Maradona 29th pinne eatha..

----------


## Akhil krishnan

> Adutha major releases eathokke aan.. Maradona 29th pinne eatha..


Maradona Postponed Aayi Ennu Ketu.. Next Major Releases

Theevandi : June 29

Koode : July 6

Neerali : July 13

My Story : July 20

Sent from my LLD-AL10 using Tapatalk

----------


## shivankuty

> 


Really?????great news

Sent from my P7072G using Tapatalk

----------


## Antonio

> aleppy innathe returns vdo kanda  randu theateril ittittum oru showkulla alkaaru return


Alappuzha aanu Kottayam ilum valya koluthal ennu nerittu kandarinju..
Entammooo...
Repeat watching aanu Kure piller

----------


## Antonio

> Collection chilpo ullathavm...but page fake aanu...not official by kairali & sree theatre
> 
> Sent from my P7072G using Tapatalk


Collection correct aanu
Innu noonshow n mattinee ozhichu ithuvare ulla Ella show um full aanu
Matinee sree koode add cheythirunnu

----------


## Antonio

> Kairali, Sree combined ethrayanu capacity?


600-650 kaanum
But Innu aakum ettom rush..
Second show kku chellumbol first show vittathinte koottavum Adutha shows Nte koottavum chernnu Poorathinte Avastha..
Alappuzha il ingane kaanunnath oru Santhosham aanu..
A very small town..

----------


## BASH1982

> Bakki ella cinemkldem theatre list matram ittondrna page aanath...chennu nokku...ee kollam abrhm irngna vare aake 8 postae athil ninnu vannitullu...athnu shesham chara para postukal...pinne ithvare oru psdthinum aa page collection ittitla...
> Collection enik aryla...athanu "ullathavum" ennu paranjath
> 
> Sent from my P7072G using Tapatalk


Charli jungle book okke ithu pole aa pagil post chythatgayittu kandittundu avide nannay pokunna padangal avar pramot cheyyunnu

----------


## wayanadan

> Adutha major releases eathokke aan.. Maradona 29th pinne eatha..


*theevandi ...........*

----------


## Antonio

Alappuzha oru doubt um vendaaa
Vamban koluthal thanne...
4th day second theatre added with 3 shows chummathalla

----------


## ikka

> 


Good on working day...Should hold this in wednesday and thursday...

----------


## Antonio

Nalla direction, average script ,with good performance..Anson mathram oru kallukudi thonni... 
Songs orennam-romantic one.. vendarunnu..
Climax superb...
Good BGM n Visuals...
Fights il oru BigB type small features -bottles crashing, pieces are coming close to ikka anagane, thonni..pinne Ikkayude usual way il ninnu veritta stunt style..
TGF pole just stylish ikka alla, emotional, energetic n stylish...Minute expressions are great... unexpected in these type of movies...
Anyway deserves this success..
Last claps from all..
Lot of families with even small babies n kids..

First ikka ye kurichulla aa description ormayundo??
"Malayaliyude Rithu bhedangalude bhava poornatha" ennano??? Bhayankara response aarunnu...

----------


## ikka

Was having nice crowd in Parur Chithranjali...6PM show...Lots of cars were parked there in the middle of big rain!!

----------


## ikka

> Nalla direction, average script ,with good performance..Anson mathram oru kallukudi thonni... 
> Songs orennam-romantic one.. vendarunnu..
> Climax superb...
> Good BGM n Visuals...
> Fights il oru BigB type small features -bottles crashing, pieces are coming close to ikka anagane, thonni..pinne Ikkayude usual way il ninnu veritta stunt style..
> TGF pole just stylish ikka alla, emotional, energetic n stylish...Minute expressions are great... unexpected in these type of movies...
> Anyway deserves this success..
> Last claps from all..
> Lot of families with even small babies n kids..
> ...


Theater? Status?

----------


## sachin

> Nalla direction, average script ,with good performance..Anson mathram oru kallukudi thonni... 
> Songs orennam-romantic one.. vendarunnu..
> Climax superb...
> Good BGM n Visuals...
> Fights il oru BigB type small features -bottles crashing, pieces are coming close to ikka anagane, thonni..pinne Ikkayude usual way il ninnu veritta stunt style..
> TGF pole just stylish ikka alla, emotional, energetic n stylish...Minute expressions are great... unexpected in these type of movies...
> Anyway deserves this success..
> Last claps from all..
> Lot of families with even small babies n kids..
> ...


 :Clap:  :Clap:  :Clap:

----------


## sachin

innum thakarthalle polichadukkal continues.....
 :Band:  :Yahoo:  :Band:

----------


## wayanadan

അബ്രഹാമിന്റെ സന്തതികള്* ചരിത്ര വിജയത്തിലേക്ക്, ആഘോഷത്തില്* പങ്കുചേര്*ന്ന് മമ്മൂട്ടി
http://www.reporterlive.com/2018/06/19/507826.html

----------


## Rejulkadalayi

Pokkirajakku sesham oru fans show ticket eduthu kaanaan pokunnu from sharjah cineplex with a katta lalleten fan ..padachonne kaatholin 😊

----------


## Kannadi

Kaashu;;;;; dhuttu;;;  panam;;;;;; moneyyyyyyyy
Niphaa... mazha ... football.. podeayyyyyyyy


Sent from my SM-G610F using Tapatalk

----------


## MANNADIAR

> PTA TRINITY 19/6
> 4 SHOWS
> 899/1568
> COLLECTION 98890
> TOTAL 542190
> 
> Sent from my P7072G using Tapatalk


Appo padam pta trinity and aiswarya ilundalle??? Monday mudal one theatre aayi kurayum ennu aaro postiyirunallo... please clarify sivankutty

----------


## ABE

*Padam ethra vaari?........valla ideayum undo grossine patti*

----------


## ABE

> *mathrubhoomi review vannirunnaa ???*


http://www.mathrubhumi.com/movies-mu...view-1.2891882

----------


## Akhil krishnan

> *Padam ethra vaari?........valla ideayum undo grossine patti*


3 days oru 8.5cr+ und.. exact figures aranjnuda..
day 1 : 3cr+
day 2 : 3.5cr
day 3 : 2cr+

Sent from my LLD-AL10 using Tapatalk

----------


## shivankuty

> Appo padam pta trinity and aiswarya ilundalle??? Monday mudal one theatre aayi kurayum ennu aaro postiyirunallo... please clarify sivankutty


Illa aiswaryl matrame ullu...athanu big capacity with 392 seats...trinity moviemaxl first 2 daysae undyrnolu...athu valare cherya screen aanu with 110 capacity...

Sent from my P7072G using Tapatalk

----------


## krishnaranni

> Appo padam pta trinity and aiswarya ilundalle??? Monday mudal one theatre aayi kurayum ennu aaro postiyirunallo... please clarify sivankutty


Innu muthal trinity screen 3 il 1shw und

----------


## shivankuty

> Innu muthal trinity screen 3 il 1shw und


Ok

Sent from my P7072G using Tapatalk

----------


## Antonio

> Theater? Status?


Kairali Alappuzha second show
Both theatres were Housefull with double heavy returns...

----------


## Akhil krishnan

Palakkad Priya Yesterday Second Show..

Status : 90-95%




Sent from my LLD-AL10 using Tapatalk

----------


## Antonio

Cinemax morning show onwds decent
PVR gold, PVR night shows RED already...

----------


## King Amal

Bang continues..... 💪💪



> Cinemax morning show onwds decent
> PVR gold, PVR night shows RED already...

----------


## Akhil krishnan

First Time in the history of Malayalam Cinema, Fanshow happening in 2nd week of its release at Ernakulam Kavitha Theatre for #AbrahaminteSanthathikal at 11.30 pm This Saturday #Blockbuster



Sent from my LLD-AL10 using Tapatalk

----------


## Antonio

> First Time in the history of Malayalam Cinema, Fanshow happening in 2nd week of its release at Ernakulam Kavitha Theatre for #AbrahaminteSanthathikal at 11.30 pm This Saturday #Blockbuster
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my LLD-AL10 using Tapatalk


Alappuzha okke allelum fans pillerude kaliyaanu, ticket keerunnidam muthal family ye help cheythu adjust cheythu seat okke ready aakkiyathokke avaraa..pinne crowd photo edukkalum last photo edukkalum okke undarunnu...Padam theerumbolum purathu 100 pilleru nikkunnath kandu..

----------


## Akhil krishnan

> Alappuzha okke allelum fans pillerude kaliyaanu, ticket keerunnidam muthal family ye help cheythu adjust cheythu seat okke ready aakkiyathokke avaraa..pinne crowd photo edukkalum last photo edukkalum okke undarunnu...Padam theerumbolum purathu 100 pilleru nikkunnath kandu..


Alappuzha Okke All Time Record Initials Aanu.. One Of The Strongest Performing Zones For Abraham

Sent from my LLD-AL10 using Tapatalk

----------


## yathra

> Innu muthal trinity screen 3 il 1shw und


 @Madhavanunni

----------


## Antonio

> Alappuzha Okke All Time Record Initials Aanu.. One Of The Strongest Performing Zones For Abraham
> 
> Sent from my LLD-AL10 using Tapatalk


Ya..
Alappuzha kurach lalettan side aanu...
Lalettan nte hits ellam ivide vamban collections aanu..
Chronic bachelor N Rajamanikyam aakum recent Ikka's tops...

----------


## Antonio

Cinemax 6.30 pm Wil be full soon..9.30pm fast filling..
PVR gold 6.45 pm,10 tickets remaining
PVR 7pm n 10pm -80 percent already...

----------


## Veiwer11

> *Padam ethra vaari?........valla ideayum undo grossine patti*


4days 10.5cr+

----------


## Antonio

Today Changanachery 5shows(Abhinaya 8.45pm)
Alappuzha 7 shows
    @Don David bhai  @Madhavanunni bro

----------


## Antonio

> 4days 10.5cr+


Let Joby to reveal..I think by this Friday he will tell full...

----------


## King Amal

ഇന്ന് സിനിമ സെലിബ്രേഷൻ 10am  tvm പന്ത്*നാഭ തിയേറ്റർ ✌🏻

----------


## Antonio

SN Harippad all shows incl.NS online booking filling fast.... Counter vazhi full adikkaaam

----------


## Veiwer11

> Let Joby to reveal..I think by this Friday he will tell full...


Yes let Producer Reveal It

According o Them 2Days 6.58Cr . So 4Days will be definitely above 10Cr...

By this Saturday/ Sunday Will cross 20Cr if the rush Continues...

----------


## ikka

> 4days 10.5cr+


Yes... This figure will be likely to be correct!!! Surely between 10-11Cr!!!

Chance for 25Cr in 9 days considering second week will have 25% more screens compared to the first week!!! And there are no Brazil / Argentina match on this weekend!!!

----------


## Veiwer11

> Yes... This figure will be likely to be correct!!! Surely between 10-11Cr!!!
> 
> Chance for 25Cr in 9 days considering second week will have 25% more screens compared to the first week!!! And there are no Brazil / Argentina match on this weekend!!!


Expecting Heavy Friday Night Follwing by a huge Sat & Sund.. With Additional screens..

----------


## Antonio

By the way, Satellite rights aarkka?? Ethraya poyekkunne ?? Any idea ??

----------


## Veiwer11

> overseas ethra kittumayirikum ? usually ethra kittum mammooty sir padangalk ?


Depends on the movie For some movies very less

For Masterpiece above 1.5Cr

If the makers can get a Good deal 2Cr+ kittendathaan for GCC itself...

----------


## ikka

> overseas ethra kittumayirikum ? usually ethra kittum mammooty sir padangalk ?


From GCC alone total collection is expected to go near / more than 10Cr...Uncle GCC was 90L and TGF was near 9Cr!!! Lets wait and see!!! TGF was near 450 Shows / day from GCC on weekends, lets c how many shows AS gets!!!

----------


## realcinemas

> Depends on the movie For some movies very less
> 
> For Masterpiece above 1.5Cr
> 
> If the makers can get a Good deal 2Cr+ kittendathaan for GCC itself...


Producerk kittumo e 1.5, 2 oke ?

----------


## Veiwer11

> Producerk kittumo e 1.5, 2 oke ?


Chilappol Mammookka Salary aayitt Edukkum 
Producer full Salary Kodukkukayaanenkil Producerk kittum

Going By GCC RElease just after 1week of Kerala They should have a good deal Already..
Similay to Villian 2.5Cr+
TGF 10Cr GCC Gross undaayirunnu..

----------


## realcinemas

> Chilappol Mammookka Salary aayitt Edukkum 
> Producer full Salary Kodukkukayaanenkil Producerk kittum
> 
> Going By GCC RElease just after 1week of Kerala They should have a good deal Already..
> Similay to Villian 2.5Cr+
> TGF 10Cr GCC Gross undaayirunnu..


"That good deal" enthannennu ivide ulla bigwigsinodu discuss cheythitu onnu post cheyanne.

Let me see how fast and accurate they can get it.

----------


## Veiwer11

> "That good deal" enthannennu ivide ulla bigwigsinodu discuss cheythitu onnu post cheyanne.
> 
> Let me see how fast and accurate they can get it.


Ninga Tension Adikkenda Movie Already Profit aan..

Joby will Get Minimum 6Cr+ Profit from this Venture..To a high end of 10Cr+ when the run Finish...

Enthaayalum ninga post Cheyyunn Collectionekkaalum Double accurate aan..

----------


## aashiq1

https://youtu.be/9GKMc-PhrFE
AS theme music

----------


## realcinemas

> https://youtu.be/9GKMc-PhrFE
> AS theme music


*Gopi Sundar scored well....suited well for the movie.

Excellent.*

----------


## KOBRA

Realcinema ennu paranjavan putiya number ayittu erangiyittund

----------


## MANNADIAR

> Illa aiswaryl matrame ullu...athanu big capacity with 392 seats...trinity moviemaxl first 2 daysae undyrnolu...athu valare cherya screen aanu with 110 capacity...
> 
> Sent from my P7072G using Tapatalk


Appo ee 19/6 ennu paranjittirikunna collection??

----------


## yathra

:Laughing:  :Laughing:

----------


## yathra

5 cr share kazhinju padam breakeven ayikanum

----------


## jayan143

Choriyan Spotted. 5, 10,15 ennu paranju thayam kalikkan time ella polum.

----------


## King Amal

Sheyyydaaa matte dhurandham boxoffice tracker pinnem vanna.. 😂😂
Enthadai chekka ninte preshnmam??

----------


## AJAY

> Realcinema ennu paranjavan putiya number ayittu erangiyittund


*enthu no????* :Saddam:

----------


## King Amal

Mega Actor Mega Star 😎

Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk

----------


## MANNADIAR

Cinemayude collection producerodu chodichal madiyengil we will do that for abraham too... please stop ur speculations in this thread

----------


## jayan143

150 Kodi thalliyappo  evanokke evide ayirunu. Mammootty Padam Nannayi Collect Cheyyunath theere ishtamakunilla. Oro Duranthangal. You are going to devote more time for tracking Collection of this movie. I am pretty sure about it.

----------


## Antonio

Ok ok..
Hope Jobyeattan Wil clarify all our doubts..
Ippo udates poratteee...
Tomo GCC n ROI alle

----------


## KOBRA

> Ivide ale nee kona kona nu post cheithond irune.  So ivide parayanula manyatha kanik..athonum cheyathe ee dialog
> 
> "Njan chodichathinu correct marupadi expect cheyunnu....pathukke avide enkilum varunathu vachu post cheythal mathi."
> 
> ...ulupundo??
> 
>  phn vilich ondaki enoke paranj ozhiyale...ninte ejjathi dialog onum lal annante padam varumbo kanarila..ejjathi asahishnutha aadey!!! Grow up n get a life!!
> 
> Ikka padathinu collection kitimbo oro items irangikolum!!


*Avene mothathil piri vetti irikkukkayanu*

----------


## KOBRA

> 150 Kodi thalliyappo  evanokke evide ayirunu. Mammootty Padam Nannayi Collect Cheyyunath theere ishtamakunilla. Oro Duranthangal. You are going to devote more time for tracking Collection of this movie. I am pretty sure about it.


ithu pole Ashishuntha ulla kure janmanagal vere kanilla   :Laughing:

----------


## Antonio

Aarelum aa PAN n Q cinemas Ile kochuveluppankalathe shows mattan onnu nokkamo??
9am...best time...aa time il aa theatres nte staff thanne varumo aavo

----------


## Veiwer11

> Njan parayunna collection vachu thanne 6 crore profit varumayirikum .....ivide varunna collection vachu 6 oke kuranju poyalo aniya.
> 
> Enthayalum updations oke varatte....lets all celebrate a successful movie in malayalam.
> *
> Njan chodichathinu correct marupadi expect cheyunnu....pathukke avide enkilum varunathu vachu post cheythal mathi.*


kuree aayille kalanjit poo. Bro 

6cr ennu parajath low end aan if the movie doesn?t sustain after coming weekend

10cr profit verum final enn njan post cheythirunnu if sustains..
if its goes like it

movie as of yesterday breakeven

why are you so frustrated when a mammookka movie collects

eth chothyathinaan reply vendath overseas ethrayaan rights kittiyath ennanenkil for this movie I don?t know

ariyumbol ariyikkaamtta .. athu producerk aano mamminaano Ennoke

----------


## KEERIKKADAN JOSE

Kobranna mathi.... Nirthikoooo

----------


## KOBRA

> Kobranna mathi.... Nirthikoooo


ni evide okke undo

----------


## KEERIKKADAN JOSE

Nighal ethu vare poilallo..... Apo njan evida Thane kannanamalo

----------


## david john

Edappally innum 2 extra shows

----------


## BASH1982

> Yes dear.
> 
> I have followed up day to day collections and all business aspects of 2 movies only 1. Aadu 2 and 2. Abraham.......randinteyum purpose vere anu.
> 
> 150 possible alla ennokke eppole post cheytha karyamanu.


Athe purpose vere anu ningalkku vere allathum kittunnundo ennariyilla
Ningade inganeyulla sahayangal iniyum ivide venda

----------


## Antonio

Edappally aanu ettom kooduthal shows kalikkunna sthalam it seems..PVR koode cherthaal ethra shows und...14-15

----------


## hakkimp

<a href="https://youtu.be/9GKMc-PhrFE" target="_blank">https://youtu.be/9GKMc-PhrFEhttps://youtu.be/9GKMc-PhrFE

----------


## MEGASTAR ROCKS

*one more day ....GCC release...Nale  Sharjah Cineplex 10 pm Fans Showyku, ivedethe arraengilum members kanuvo...

*

----------


## KOBRA

> joby aano ningalk collection thannath?


Ningalkku vere pani onnum ille . Avente posting kandal arinjuoode e padathinte collection nirbandhamayum adichelppikkanam enna line anu  :Laughing:

----------


## Akhil krishnan

Palakkad Priya Noon Show

Very Good Crowds For Abraham.. 

Sent from my LLD-AL10 using Tapatalk

----------


## KOBRA

*Appole ravile muthalu thudangi alle*

----------


## Jamesbond007

> Palakkad Priya Noon Show
> 
> Very Good Crowds For Abraham.. 
> 
> Sent from my LLD-AL10 using Tapatalk


Ithavana Palaghattum Alappuzhayum aanu ettavum kooduthal albhuthappeduthunnathu...

----------


## Akhil krishnan

Full Of Pilleru Set At Palakkad Priya... 👌

Sent from my LLD-AL10 using Tapatalk

----------


## AJAY

> *one more day ....GCC release...Nale  Sharjah Cineplex 10 pm Fans Showyku, ivedethe arraengilum members kanuvo...
> 
> *


*gulf cinemas 10.45 book cheythu....
*

----------


## KOBRA

> Full Of Pilleru Set At Palakkad Priya... 
> 
> Sent from my LLD-AL10 using Tapatalk


E pillere set okke ini bilal um koodi irangi kazinjal pinne permanent akum

----------


## yathra

Tvm sree padmababha Ns

----------


## Akhil krishnan

Palakkad Priya




Sent from my LLD-AL10 using Tapatalk

----------


## King Amal

Celebrations @Tvm Padmanabha

Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk

----------


## KOBRA

TVMIl ippozum four theater undo
Padmanabha, Kirali,sree, Devipriya

----------


## Perumthachan

padam second day kandirunnu... ishtapettu... 
emotions okke nannaayittu work out aayittundu... 
thriller enna nilayil lesham koodi script tight akkaamaayirunnu ennu thonnipoyi... 
ikkayekurichu pinne prethyekichu parayandaayallo, nallathu kittiyaa nallapole cheyyum... chila scenesile dialoge delivery thakarthu...
overall, definitely worth a watch, still left with the feeling, ithrem aaya sthithikku it could have been better... family audiencene udeshichu lesham safe aayittu kalichapole...

----------


## Rajamaanikyam

> padam second day kandirunnu... ishtapettu... 
> emotions okke nannaayittu work out aayittundu... 
> thriller enna nilayil lesham koodi script tight akkaamaayirunnu ennu thonnipoyi... 
> ikkayekurichu pinne prethyekichu parayandaayallo, nallathu kittiyaa nallapole cheyyum... chila scenesile dialoge delivery thakarthu...
> overall, definitely worth a watch, still left with the feeling, ithrem aaya sthithikku it could have been better... family audiencene udeshichu lesham safe aayittu kalichapole...


Thanks Thachanbhai... Ithu oru separate thread ayi ittu koode..

----------


## KOBRA

> padam second day kandirunnu... ishtapettu... 
> emotions okke nannaayittu work out aayittundu... 
> thriller enna nilayil lesham koodi script tight akkaamaayirunnu ennu thonnipoyi... 
> ikkayekurichu pinne prethyekichu parayandaayallo, nallathu kittiyaa nallapole cheyyum... chila scenesile dialoge delivery thakarthu...
> overall, definitely worth a watch, still left with the feeling, ithrem aaya sthithikku it could have been better... family audiencene udeshichu lesham safe aayittu kalichapole...


Thachanu istapettal pinne onnum nokkanilla  :Laughing:

----------


## King Amal

Success celebration wid crew @ Tvm padmanabha

Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk

----------


## Akhil krishnan

In For Abraham Count 2 At Palakkad Priya

Status : 70%

Sent from my LLD-AL10 using Tapatalk

----------


## Nandagopal Maarar

Naale leave eduthu padam kannan ( night vare kathu nilkanula kshama illa ) 
Booked at Shindaga Vox cinemas with family

----------


## Akhil krishnan

👍👍👍👍👍




Sent from my LLD-AL10 using Tapatalk

----------


## Antonio

> padam second day kandirunnu... ishtapettu... 
> emotions okke nannaayittu work out aayittundu... 
> thriller enna nilayil lesham koodi script tight akkaamaayirunnu ennu thonnipoyi... 
> ikkayekurichu pinne prethyekichu parayandaayallo, nallathu kittiyaa nallapole cheyyum... chila scenesile dialoge delivery thakarthu...
> overall, definitely worth a watch, still left with the feeling, ithrem aaya sthithikku it could have been better... family audiencene udeshichu lesham safe aayittu kalichapole...


Woww...
Thanks for the review..

----------


## Antonio

> 👍👍👍👍👍
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my LLD-AL10 using Tapatalk


Noonshow ithrem therakkaa???

----------


## KOBRA

@ Akhil krishnan

ithu palakadu ano ?

----------


## Akhil krishnan

> Noonshow ithrem therakkaa???


Yes.. About 70% status und.. 

Sent from my LLD-AL10 using Tapatalk

----------


## moovybuf

> *one more day ....GCC release...Nale  Sharjah Cineplex 10 pm Fans Showyku, ivedethe arraengilum members kanuvo...
> 
> *


Argentine match time anaallo...

----------


## Antonio

PVR- except one, which fast filling-  n PVR Gold  ini Ulla all shows Red aayikkazhinju
Cinemax 6.30 Red...

----------


## Akhil krishnan

> @ Akhil krishnan
> 
> ithu palakadu ano ?


yes.. am watching this show.. 

Sent from my LLD-AL10 using Tapatalk

----------


## Rajamaanikyam

> 150 Kodi thalliyappo  evanokke evide ayirunu. Mammootty Padam Nannayi Collect Cheyyunath theere ishtamakunilla. Oro Duranthangal. You are going to devote more time for tracking Collection of this movie. I am pretty sure about it.


Ikkaye field out akkanirikkunnavarkku ee collection sahikkan pattumo...

----------


## KOBRA

> Yes.. About 70% status und.. 
> 
> Sent from my LLD-AL10 using Tapatalk


Appole mattini  first show and second show  maza illennkil full urappu

----------


## Antonio

> Yes.. About 70% status und.. 
> 
> Sent from my LLD-AL10 using Tapatalk


Abhilash Ile photo official page il und..
arelum edukkamo

----------


## Antonio

> yes.. am watching this show.. 
> 
> Sent from my LLD-AL10 using Tapatalk


Bro..Title kaanikkunna aa description, before Megastar title,  onnu note cheyyanee?? Padam thodangiyo??

----------


## Jamesbond007

> Naale leave eduthu padam kannan ( night vare kathu nilkanula kshama illa ) 
> Booked at Shindaga Vox cinemas with family


Padam kaanumbol nalla packed atmosphere il thanne kaananam ennaa ente oru ithu.. aa oru ambience onnu vere thanneyaanu..  :Happy:

----------


## Akhil krishnan

> Appole mattini  first show and second show  maza illennkil full urappu


yes.. innale mazha illayrnel first nd second show full adichene.. matinee housefull aayrnu

Sent from my LLD-AL10 using Tapatalk

----------


## moovybuf

> Thachanu istapettal pinne onnum nokkanilla


പടം ഇറങ്ങിയത് ന് ശേഷം ആയത് കൊണ്ട് കുഴപ്പം ഇല്ല...  :Laughing:

----------


## Antonio

> Appole mattini  first show and second show  maza illennkil full urappu


Mazha undel 90%
Mazha illel 100%

----------


## King Amal

> Abhilash Ile photo official page il und..
> arelum edukkamo


..

Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk

----------


## Nandagopal Maarar

> Padam kaanumbol nalla packed atmosphere il thanne kaananam ennaa ente oru ithu.. aa oru ambience onnu vere thanneyaanu..


Sharjah fans show aayirunnu manasil but cant wait until evening

----------


## Akhil krishnan

> Bro..Title kaanikkunna aa description, before Megastar title,  onnu note cheyyanee?? Padam thodangiyo??


done.. not started.. 

Sent from my LLD-AL10 using Tapatalk

----------


## Perumthachan

> Thachanu istapettal pinne onnum nokkanilla


gangster ishtapettirunna oraalaanu njan... athukondu ente review valiya karyamaakendaa suhurthe...




> Thanks Thachanbhai... Ithu oru separate thread ayi ittu koode..


5-6 vari ezhuthaan enthinaa bhai seperate thread... ikka back to form aayathu thanne valiya santhosham... moopere ishtapedunnathil thettilla ennu avasaanam thonniya padam ethaannupolum maranirikkunna samayathaa orkaapurathoru ee bumper adichekkunne... nirakoottu, new delhi, dhruvam, kauravar, big b, ippo ithum... nammukku athumathi... family thriller ikka kazhinjeyullu...

----------


## Akhil krishnan

> Padam kaanumbol nalla packed atmosphere il thanne kaananam ennaa ente oru ithu.. aa oru ambience onnu vere thanneyaanu..


exactly.. infact was going for marykutty but seeing the crowd changed my plan nd went for abraham

Sent from my LLD-AL10 using Tapatalk

----------


## KOBRA

> yes.. am watching this show.. 
> 
> Sent from my LLD-AL10 using Tapatalk


kidu  kidukidukidukidu

----------


## Antonio

> Padam kaanumbol nalla packed atmosphere il thanne kaananam ennaa ente oru ithu.. aa oru ambience onnu vere thanneyaanu..


Alappuzha il ikka yude into kku innale kayaydichathum Whistle adichathum even ladies aarunnu, athu oru kochinte amma, njangade pinnil irunna avar randuperum bhayankara response aarunnu...

----------


## perumal

Joby,anson n co odi nadananalo promotion/celebration oke ...kalathe thane abraham page i theatre live videos oke...
 :Drum: 
Inganoke ikka nte pala padangalum promote cheithirunel  :Ok:

----------


## Antonio

@sachin bro NewZealand release news official page il vannu..24th onwds ennaa...Neraye cities undallo NZ IL..

----------


## Keelezi Achu

Kaalathu tanne updates inte bahalam aanallo.. Another good day loading !!!

----------


## Antonio

PVR 11.45am show ippozhum site il undllo..12 tickets only remaining..

----------


## abraham

Mammookka ഏതോ തിയേറ്ററിൽ live ഒക്കെ വന്നു  ... mammookka ഇത്രയും happy ആയി കാണുന്നത് ആദ്യമായിട്ടാണ്...

----------


## Jamesbond007

> exactly..* infact was going for marykutty but seeing the crowd changed my plan nd went for abraham*
> 
> Sent from my LLD-AL10 using Tapatalk


Athaanu  :thumright:

----------


## Antonio

> Mammookka ഏതോ തിയേറ്ററിൽ live ഒക്കെ വന്നു  ... mammookka ഇത്രയും happy ആയി കാണുന്നത് ആദ്യമായിട്ടാണ്...


Innano???? Innale success celebration at Ernakulam n then video call at kottayam..
Ithu evideya???

----------


## Jamesbond007

> Alappuzha il ikka yude into kku innale kayaydichathum Whistle adichathum even ladies aarunnu, athu oru kochinte amma, njangade pinnil irunna avar randuperum bhayankara response aarunnu...


Chila buji teamsum  Ikka Hatersum social media review postukaliloode okke maximum shramichittum vendathra eshiyittillennu thonnunnu..

----------


## Antonio

Tvm Sreepadmabha nalla rush undallo NS.. pictures Kandu

----------


## Antonio

> Chila buji teamsum  Ikka Hatersum social media review postukaliloode okke maximum shramichittum vendathra eshiyittillennu thonnunnu..


CPC auntyyyyyyy n chaaaachi

----------


## Jamesbond007

> CPC auntyyyyyyy n chaaaachi


Aaa Chechi okke thanne padathinte pokku manassilaayathode aadhyam itta post okke mukki mungi..  :Laughing:

----------


## abraham

അതു തന്നെ ആവും 


> Innano???? Innale success celebration at Ernakulam n then video call at kottayam..
> Ithu evideya???

----------


## yathra



----------


## Antonio

Changanachery Anu 2pm Balcony 60 percent booked..

----------


## Antonio

> 


Final 7 tickets free...
7.45 pm- 10 tickets only remaining

----------


## Tigerbasskool

> *Padam ethra vaari?........valla ideayum undo grossine patti*


*5 days gross around 12 cr 

share 5.5 cr (5 days)*

----------


## Madmax

Kuwait VOX cinemas update ayi ... but 18+ .. families panni akum ... 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## MALABARI

:Boxing:  :Boxing:  :Boxing:

----------


## Nandagopal Maarar

> kuwait vox cinemas update ayi ... But 18+ .. Families panni akum ... 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iphone using tapatalk


uae        pg15

----------


## hakkimp



----------


## hakkimp

Abrahaminte Santhathikal
Page Liked ? 13 mins ? 

Celebrations are Not Over.. Special Fans show for Abrahaminte Santhathikal On 23rd June.. this Saturday at 11.30 pm In Ernakulam Kavitha Theater..  With Cast & Crew of The Movie.. Grab your Tickets soon and Be a Part of the Celebration

----------


## wayanadan

> padam second day kandirunnu... ishtapettu... 
> emotions okke nannaayittu work out aayittundu... 
> thriller enna nilayil lesham koodi script tight akkaamaayirunnu ennu thonnipoyi... 
> ikkayekurichu pinne prethyekichu parayandaayallo, nallathu kittiyaa nallapole cheyyum... chila scenesile dialoge delivery thakarthu...
> overall, definitely worth a watch, still left with the feeling, ithrem aaya sthithikku it could have been better... family audiencene udeshichu lesham safe aayittu kalichapole...


 :Good:  ...........................

----------


## hakkimp



----------


## abraham



----------


## wayanadan

:Band:   :Drum:

----------


## wayanadan

@Rachu .............................

----------


## hakkimp

*
Abrahaminte Santhathikal Video Song | Mulla Poovithalo | Serin Francis | Haricharan | Shaji Padoor*https://youtu.be/O2ANBTcnYlkhttps://youtu.be/O2ANBTcnYlk


*Yarusalem Naayaka Video Song | Abrahaminte Santhathikal | Mammootty | Gopi Sundar | Sreya Jayadeep*https://youtu.be/hL41UM8_54E?t=25
https://youtu.be/hL41UM8_54E?t=25

അബ്രഹാമിന്റെ സന്തതികളിലെ  തകർപ്പൻ ബിജിഎം ...


Read more at: https://www.manoramaonline.com/music...hikal-bgm.html
https://youtu.be/9GKMc-PhrFE
https://youtu.be/9GKMc-PhrFE

----------


## hakkimp

Abrahaminte Santhathikal
7 mins ? 
Ekm Kavitha Noon show �� #Derickruling #Day5

----------


## safwan

> uae        pg15




 [IMG]Desktop\Abraham.JPG[/IMG]


UAE Shows starting today

----------


## Akhil krishnan

> Mammookka ഏതോ തിയേറ്ററിൽ live ഒക്കെ വന്നു  ... mammookka ഇത്രയും happy ആയി കാണുന്നത് ആദ്യമായിട്ടാണ്...


chengannur c cinemas

Sent from my LLD-AL10 using Tapatalk

----------


## Tigerbasskool



----------


## Akhil krishnan

> Innano???? Innale success celebration at Ernakulam n then video call at kottayam..
> Ithu evideya???


chengannur c cinemas innale second show.. video offficial pageil und

Sent from my LLD-AL10 using Tapatalk

----------


## Akhil krishnan

Kodungallur Noon Show



Sent from my LLD-AL10 using Tapatalk

----------


## Akhil krishnan

Class Cut Cheythu Kure Ennam Vannitund Padathinu.. 😁😁

Sent from my LLD-AL10 using Tapatalk

----------


## Iyyer The Great

> Class Cut Cheythu Kure Ennam Vannitund Padathinu.. 😁😁
> 
> Sent from my LLD-AL10 using Tapatalk


Smart boys..

----------


## Tigerbasskool

> Class Cut Cheythu Kure Ennam Vannitund Padathinu.. 
> 
> Sent from my LLD-AL10 using Tapatalk


pillaru elaam repeat watch aanu  :Wink:

----------


## Jamesbond007

> Kodungallur Noon Show
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my LLD-AL10 using Tapatalk


Theater okke polichu panithittum ee Ticket Counter ippozhum pazhayathu thanne ..

----------


## Antonio

> Kodungallur Noon Show
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my LLD-AL10 using Tapatalk


Ee theatre Ella shows um full aano

----------


## Keelezi Achu

> Kodungallur Noon Show
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my LLD-AL10 using Tapatalk


Ivide houseful alatha oru show yum ithu vare illallo alle..

----------


## Antonio

> pillaru elaam repeat watch aanu


Ya ya
Becoz Mass scenes n dialogues varunnund ennoru feel aa pilleru tharum theatre il...kayyadikkalum bahalavum okke

----------


## Sajil K R

Kottayam townil und. Matineek aalundonn nokn pokm ennu vechal kodum mazha. Onnu purath irangan patilla.. it will affect matinee

Sent from my Lenovo A6020a40 using Tapatalk

----------


## ChalakudikaraN

chalakudy Surabhi ns  Around 85%

----------


## MANNADIAR

> Ivide houseful alatha oru show yum ithu vare illallo alle..


Capacity kuravanennu thonunu...

----------


## Devarajan Master

> Ya..
> Alappuzha kurach lalettan side aanu...
> Lalettan nte hits ellam ivide vamban collections aanu..
> Chronic bachelor N Rajamanikyam aakum recent Ikka's tops...


Please Antonio....ithupoleyulla branding nirthoo. Kure low profile cinemakal vechu kondu Mammootty yude box office potential aarudeyum munnil thaazhthikkettalle? 
Alpam content ulla cinema with a normal producerumayi vannal kanaam Mammootty yude BO Power. Iniyum samshayamundo?

----------


## Tigerbasskool



----------


## HighnesS

> Ivide houseful alatha oru show yum ithu vare illallo alle..


Its only 220+ seats..


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## HighnesS

UAE show starts from today 11 pm onwards. Vox,novo already updated..


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## wayanadan

> [IMG]Desktop\Abraham.JPG[/IMG]
> 
> 
> UAE Shows starting today

----------


## wayanadan

> Kodungallur Noon Show
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my LLD-AL10 using Tapatalk


*kodungallur okke asadhya thirakkanallo*

----------


## Tigerbasskool

GCC nalle oru Opening sure aaanu

----------


## wayanadan

> Class Cut Cheythu Kure Ennam Vannitund Padathinu.. 
> 
> Sent from my LLD-AL10 using Tapatalk


*police number undu vilichu paranjaal avaru vannu pokkikolum*

----------


## hakkimp



----------


## hakkimp

https://www.facebook.com/Mammootty/v...366102774/?t=7
https://www.facebook.com/Mammootty/v...366102774/?t=7

----------


## Devarajan Master

> padam second day kandirunnu... ishtapettu... 
> emotions okke nannaayittu work out aayittundu... 
> thriller enna nilayil lesham koodi script tight akkaamaayirunnu ennu thonnipoyi... 
> ikkayekurichu pinne prethyekichu parayandaayallo, nallathu kittiyaa nallapole cheyyum... chila scenesile dialoge delivery thakarthu...
> overall, definitely worth a watch, still left with the feeling, ithrem aaya sthithikku it could have been better... family audiencene udeshichu lesham safe aayittu kalichapole...


Thanks Perumthachan. Abhinayavum dialogue delivery yum thammilulla aa synchrony yekkurichu randu vaakku parayamo?

----------


## raj3333

> Ee theatre Ella shows um full aano


Ys tickets  kittathe  2show  kkulla  aalukal  anu madangi  pone 

Sent from my vivo 1727 using Tapatalk

----------


## BONJOUR

> GCC nalle oru Opening sure aaanu


PG 15 aane it will affect the collection. Not in first weekend, but gradually. School vacation starts from next week.

----------


## udaips

Ee weekend Singapore release undu... Booking open aayittilla.. :Yo:

----------


## Antonio

> Please Antonio....ithupoleyulla branding nirthoo. Kure low profile cinemakal vechu kondu Mammootty yude box office potential aarudeyum munnil thaazhthikkettalle? 
> Alpam content ulla cinema with a normal producerumayi vannal kanaam Mammootty yude BO Power. Iniyum samshayamundo?


Sorry sir..
Oru aavesham kond paranjathaaa

----------


## HighnesS

> PG 15 aane it will affect the collection. Not in first weekend, but gradually. School vacation starts from next week.


Enthu affect cheyyan. Parentsinte koode pokaamallo


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Antonio

> Thanks Perumthachan. Abhinayavum dialogue delivery yum thammilulla aa synchrony yekkurichu randu vaakku parayamo?


The scene ikka begging to Shajon for Anson..was awesome...Eyes n corners of mouth vechu oru Kali undarunnu... The same seen in Varsham n Uncle...

----------


## Devarajan Master

> Sorry sir..
> Oru aavesham kond paranjathaaa


Thanks Antonio. Oru normal budget vechu, debut director cheytha Abrahaminte Santhathikal Keralam muzhuvan aveshapoorvam nenchilettumpol ithupoleyulla abhiprayanghalkko samshayanghalkko yathoru sthanavumilla. 
In this context, just imagine the potential response of a high budgeted hyped up movie of Mammootty!

----------


## Veiwer11

> PG 15 aane it will affect the collection. Not in first weekend, but gradually. School vacation starts from next week.


PG 15 will not effect

Its normal only Not restricted..

----------


## BONJOUR

> Thanks Perumthachan. Abhinayavum dialogue delivery yum thammilulla aa synchrony yekkurichu randu vaakku parayamo?


TGF il Miya um aayi ulla senti scene il Mammookayude dialogue sherikum touching aayrnnu.. Cheriya oru voice modulation mathi aa dialogue nammude nenjil kollan.. He keeps reinventing himself .. Orikalum kanatha tharam reethiyil aanu TGF ile acting enik thonniyath..

----------


## Mike

Kottakal Sangeetha #Noonshow#Day5#Derickruling#Abrahamintesanthathikal

----------


## Devarajan Master

> TGF il Miya um aayi ulla senti scene il Mammookayude dialogue sherikum touching aayrnnu.. Cheriya oru voice modulation mathi aa dialogue nammude nenjil kollan.. He keeps reinventing himself .. Orikalum kanatha tharam reethiyil aanu TGF ile acting enik thonniyath..


Ella cinemayilum undakum athupoleyulla oru improvisation....something innovative..... I am sure there would be 2 or 3 such scenes in AS well.

----------


## Mike

Trivandrum Padmanabha #MorningShow

----------


## BONJOUR

> Enthu affect cheyyan. Parentsinte koode pokaamallo
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I thought theatre enter cheyyan 15+ aanennu.. my mistake..

Engil onnum nokanilla... GCC il Megastar craze enthanenn ee weekend kando.. Hope movie releases in Saudi.

----------


## Mike

Tvm കൈരളി ആൻഡ് കരുനാഗപ്പള്ളി ഖാൻസ് Ns

----------


## King Amal

https://youtu.be/qoJNCbpgcio

Tvm celebration

Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk

----------


## King Amal

ഒരുപാട് നന്ദി മമ്മൂക്ക.....MFWAI തിരു ജില്ലാ കമ്മിറ്റി അബ്രഹാമിന്റെ സന്തതികൾ എന്ന മെഗാഹിറ്റ് ചിത്രത്തിന്റെ അണിയറ പ്രവർത്തകർക്ക് ശ്രീപത്മനാഭ തിയേറ്ററിൽ  നല്കിയ സ്വീകരണത്തിനിടെ നമ്മുടെ മെമ്പർ മാരോട് വീഡിയോ കോളിൽ വന്നു മമ്മുക്ക സംസാരിച്ചു... ഇതിലും വലിയ സന്തോഷം നമ്മൾ ആരാധകർക്കിനി ' കിട്ടാനില്ല..thank you so much mammookka... നമ്മുടെ ക്ഷണം സ്വീകരിച്ച് ഇവിടെ എത്തിയ അണിയr പ്രവർത്തകർക്കും, തിരുവനന്തപുരത്തിന്റെ വിവിധ ഭാഗങ്ങളിൽ നിന്നെത്തി ഈ പരിപാടിയെ വൻ വിജയമാക്കി തീർത്ത എല്ലാ മെമ്പർ മാർക്കും നന്ദി
-
 ( mfwai Trivandrum )

Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk

----------


## Abin thomas

Ee weekend anu thakarkan pokunnath.

----------


## Mike

Thaliparamb Alinkeel #matinee rush 
#Derickruling#Abrahamintesanthathikal#Day5

----------


## Mike

Changanassery Anu #Matinee#house full ����
#Derickruling#Day5#Abrahamintesanthathikal

----------


## Malik

Kannur Savitha matinee around 50% booked.Nalla mazhayanu from morning.

----------


## Louise Pothen

Chengannur NS

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6000 using Tapatalk

----------


## Akhil krishnan

> *police number undu vilichu paranjaal avaru vannu pokkikolum*


athinu naatil evdeya police.. ulla policekaar oke veetujoli cheyukayum pattiyem puchayem nokikond irikalle🤣😂🤣

Sent from my LLD-AL10 using Tapatalk

----------


## The wrong one

In at Mukkam Rose 2nd Time
 :Band: 

Sent from my SM-G610F using Tapatalk

----------


## The wrong one

Good crowd yeye....

Sent from my SM-G610F using Tapatalk

----------


## AJAY

> UAE show starts from today 11 pm onwards. Vox,novo already updated..
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Naley booking cancel cheythu innathekku book cheythu 11 pm

----------


## HighnesS

> Naley booking cancel cheythu innathekku book cheythu 11 pm


Cancel cheythal refund kittumo?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Mike

TVM Sreepadmanaba #Matinee rush 
#Derickruling#Day5#Abrahamintesanthathikal

----------


## Mike

TVM kairali #Matinee rush 
#Derickruling#Day5#Abrahamintesanthathikal

----------


## Lakkooran

> Cancel cheythal refund kittumo?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Kodeeswaranaya Ajiyettan muthalikku ithokke pullanu. that too for Ikka darshanam. 11 p.m inu munne valla show undel ithum cancel cehythu kalayum pulli

----------


## King Amal

Ivde FR il vanna tracking ath pole aaro ittapzhe enik doubt adichatha..  
Dha ippo pilleru sakala kanakkum vech polich koduthittund..  
Ini engilum kanda local trackingum vech ivde 65.666858% nn okke idan chaadi odi varalle 

Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk

----------


## HighnesS

> Kodeeswaranaya Ajiyettan muthalikku ithokke pullanu. that too for Ikka darshanam. 11 p.m inu munne valla show undel ithum cancel cehythu kalayum pulli


Nge. Itharappa. 😳Ithevidunnu chaadiveenu. Vanna sthithikku Abrahamine patti randu vakkukal. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## King Amal

Ath kond tanneya payyanur shanthi carnivalinte annathe day tracking clctn ennd parayan paranje... Udayipp mukkal clctn okke ivdr swayam track cheytha pole aa idunne.. 
Pand ivde ulla fk membersinu ariyayrikum oru ihsaan toufeeq..  FR nadathunna mahaan..  

Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk

----------


## Lakkooran

> Nge. Itharappa. Ithevidunnu chaadiveenu. Vanna sthithikku Abrahamine patti randu vakkukal. 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Maasinu Mass
Claaassinu Class

(Courtesy - Harijith)

Baakki kandittu :)

----------


## Mike

Palakad Priya #Matinee
#Derickruling#Day5#Abrahamintesanthathikal

----------


## Mike

Manjeri Devaki

----------


## Akhil krishnan

Sent from my LLD-AL10 using Tapatalk

----------


## shaniq mon

സൗദി അറേബ്യ ഇല്ലേ

----------


## Don David

> Sent from my LLD-AL10 using Tapatalk


71 Locs Good !!!Saudi koode kittiyirunnel pwolichene !!!

Sent from my vivo 1723 using Tapatalk

----------


## Mike

Kottakkal Sangeetha #Matinee
#Derickruling#Day5#Abrahamintesanthathikal

----------


## vipi

Yesterday matinee kandu from kottayam Abhilash...

Liked the movie...
Starting il Sohan Seenulal chali ozhich baakki ellaam nalla engaging aayi eduthittund...
Climax twist predictable ennokke chilarkk thonniyekkamenkilum nannayi present cheythittund...ending okke pakka aarunnu especially the last suspense...
For me recently kanda nalloru thriller entertainer...Ramaleela ye kaal nannaayittund ee film...

Film kanda almost ella friends um positive opinion aanu...oru valiya success nu chance und because youth n families ne ore pole attract cheyyunna plot aanu...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## AJAY

> Cancel cheythal refund kittumo?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


*njan kaanunnthu cancel cheythu......ticket black inu verey koduthu.....* :Cheerleader:

----------


## perumal

> Ivde FR il vanna tracking ath pole aaro ittapzhe enik doubt adichatha..  
> Dha ippo pilleru sakala kanakkum vech polich koduthittund..  
> Ini engilum kanda local trackingum vech ivde 65.666858% nn okke idan chaadi odi varalle 
> 
> Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk


Well said...

----------


## perumal

> Yesterday matinee kandu from kottayam Abhilash...
> 
> Liked the movie...
> Starting il Sohan Seenulal chali ozhich baakki ellaam nalla engaging aayi eduthittund...
> Climax twist predictable ennokke chilarkk thonniyekkamenkilum nannayi present cheythittund...ending okke pakka aarunnu especially the last suspense...
> For me recently kanda nalloru thriller entertainer...Ramaleela ye kaal nannaayittund ee film...
> 
> Film kanda almost ella friends um positive opinion aanu...oru valiya success nu chance und because youth n families ne ore pole attract cheyyunna plot aanu...
> 
> ...


Thanks macha  :Clap:

----------


## vipi

One more thing...
Kure reviews il Anson te acting negative aayi parayunnath kandu...but enikk oru scene lum pulli de acting oru problem aayi thonniyilla...oru major role aarunnu ath,ath pulli nannaayi thanne cheythittund 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## AJAY

> Kodeeswaranaya Ajiyettan muthalikku ithokke pullanu. that too for Ikka darshanam. 11 p.m inu munne valla show undel ithum cancel cehythu kalayum pulli


*molku unit test nadakkukayaanu....ticket maati book cheythathinulla parippuvadayum chayayum vaikittundennu paranjitundu.....ikka darshanathinu enthokke kastappadukal.* :Weeping:

----------


## Iyyer The Great

> Yesterday matinee kandu from kottayam Abhilash...
> 
> Liked the movie...
> Starting il Sohan Seenulal chali ozhich baakki ellaam nalla engaging aayi eduthittund...
> Climax twist predictable ennokke chilarkk thonniyekkamenkilum nannayi present cheythittund...ending okke pakka aarunnu especially the last suspense...
> For me recently kanda nalloru thriller entertainer...Ramaleela ye kaal nannaayittund ee film...
> 
> Film kanda almost ella friends um positive opinion aanu...oru valiya success nu chance und because youth n families ne ore pole attract cheyyunna plot aanu...
> 
> ...


Thanks for the review..
Status and pothuve ulla theatre response engane?

----------


## perumal

> One more thing...
> Kure reviews il Anson te acting negative aayi parayunnath kandu...but enikk oru scene lum pulli de acting oru problem aayi thonniyilla...oru major role aarunnu ath,ath pulli nannaayi thanne cheythittund 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yes..negative parayan mathram bore onumala..oru full length role nannayi handle cheithu enn thane parayan considering his experience!!

----------


## Iyyer The Great

> One more thing...
> Kure reviews il Anson te acting negative aayi parayunnath kandu...but enikk oru scene lum pulli de acting oru problem aayi thonniyilla...oru major role aarunnu ath,ath pulli nannaayi thanne cheythittund 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yes..similar opinion..he was good..

----------


## AJAY

> Ivde FR il vanna tracking ath pole aaro ittapzhe enik doubt adichatha..  
> Dha ippo pilleru sakala kanakkum vech polich koduthittund..  
> Ini engilum kanda local trackingum vech ivde 65.666858% nn okke idan chaadi odi varalle 
> 
> Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk


*ee ashahishnutha thudangiyittu kalam kurey aayi.....koodunnathallandu kurayunnumilla......
avaridunna collectionte 20 -30 % kooduthalayirikkum yadartha collection ennu saram.....* :Cool:

----------


## perumal

> *ee ashahishnutha thudangiyittu kalam kurey aayi.....koodunnathallandu
> kurayunnumilla......
> avaridunna collectionte 20 -30 % kooduthalayirikkum yadartha collection ennu saram.....*


Asahishnutha mathramalla..ivide thudangiya tracking avatakal cheyunu .enit ivide ulavare pucham ee copy adi teams  :Ennekollu:  swanthmait oru kunthrandom kond vannatila  :Laughing:  elathinum ee fk thane venam  :Laughing:  copy adich nadakane chilavanmare kond okku.ennalum fk du pucham  :Laughing:

----------


## shameenls

ഇന്ന് q സിനിമാസ് നല്ല വീക്ക് ആണല്ലോ. 5 ഇൽ താഴും എന്ന് തോന്നുന്നു. Nale q സമയം കുറച്ചു കൂടി നേരത്തെ ആക്കി. 10.30 ആയിരുന്നത് 9.50 ആക്കി രാവിലത്തെ ഷോ. ഏതവനാണോ എന്തോ. കഷ്ടം. സ്ക്രീൻ change ചെയ്തു വലിയ
സ്ക്രീൻ ആക്കിയോ എന്നൊന്ന് നോക്ക് ആരേലും. ഇതിൽ കേറുന്നില്ല q വിലോട്ടു

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk

----------


## Malik

> ഇന്ന് q സിനിമാസ് നല്ല വീക്ക് ആണല്ലോ. 5 ഇൽ താഴും എന്ന് തോന്നുന്നു. Nale q സമയം കുറച്ചു കൂടി നേരത്തെ ആക്കി. 10.30 ആയിരുന്നത് 9.50 ആക്കി രാവിലത്തെ ഷോ. ഏതവനാണോ എന്തോ. കഷ്ടം. സ്ക്രീൻ change ചെയ്തു വലിയ
> സ്ക്രീൻ ആക്കിയോ എന്നൊന്ന് നോക്ക് ആരേലും. ഇതിൽ കേറുന്നില്ല q വിലോട്ടു
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


Q cinemas idakkide booking error aanu.Athu kondu expect cheytha booking kittunnilla

----------


## udaips

Saudi-yil padam irangunnundo?....Kaala irangiyille avide?

----------


## perumal

> Q cinemas idakkide booking error aanu.Athu kondu expect cheytha booking kittunnilla


Inale njan nokiyapo full site load issues undarnu q cinemas!

----------


## Malik

> Inale njan nokiyapo full site load issues undarnu q cinemas!


Innum same issue.Evng shws booking undu

----------


## Akhil krishnan



----------


## ikka

> Sent from my LLD-AL10 using Tapatalk


Really good...Hope 2 get above 500 shows per day!!

----------


## Don David

Q cinemas server error und.....Booking ine badhikkum.....mathravumalla  ,9 am and 9.50 am shows okke onnu 11 or 12 aakiyaal kollaam ennund....Pan cinemas and cinemax okke evening shoesinu gap undennu thonunnu...from friday or saturday race 3 evening shows okke Ivude koduthaal increase aavum occupancy

Sent from my vivo 1723 using Tapatalk

----------


## Akhil krishnan

Sent from my LLD-AL10 using Tapatalk

----------


## ikka

> Saudi-yil padam irangunnundo?....Kaala irangiyille avide?


Kaala did not release there...it was a fake pic containing males only description. As far as I know, only the theater was opened for VIPs so far and not for public...May take one month more, as per report from my close relative who is working there...

----------


## Akhil krishnan

Sent from my LLD-AL10 using Tapatalk

----------


## roshy

> Kaala did not release there...it was a fake pic containing males only description. As far as I know, only the theater was opened for VIPs so far and not for public...May take one month more, as per report from my close relative who is working there...


Producer joby fb live il paranjirunnu good will saudiyil direct release try cheyyunnundennu

----------


## GABBAR

> Saudi-yil padam irangunnundo?....Kaala irangiyille avide?


saudiyil irangunnilla . oru centre mathre open aayullu riyadh park ippo screens shortage aanu 15  15 centers koodi varunnund appo malayalam padangal release aaakum

----------


## GABBAR

> Kaala did not release there...it was a fake pic containing males only description. As far as I know, only the theater was opened for VIPs so far and not for public...May take one month more, as per report from my close relative who is working there...


kaala release aayirunnu https://ksa.voxcinemas.com

----------


## GABBAR

> Producer joby fb live il paranjirunnu good will saudiyil direct release try cheyyunnundennu


try cheythitt undaavum . oru pakshe late release avumayirikkum

----------


## ikka

*Tomorrow Cochin Multiplexes 21 Shows!!!*

----------


## sachin

innu engane undu abrahaminte padayottam....

----------


## shivankuty

> Ivde FR il vanna tracking ath pole aaro ittapzhe enik doubt adichatha..  
> Dha ippo pilleru sakala kanakkum vech polich koduthittund..  
> Ini engilum kanda local trackingum vech ivde 65.666858% nn okke idan chaadi odi varalle 
> 
> Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk


Daa nink aeth showyde screenshota vendae???para...ittu tharam...ee tracking ennu parynath Fk ittal matrame Sheri avatholo...ivde kure ikka fans undlo...orthan oru theatre track chytha matyalo...ivde kure ennam 2 divsm munp carnival thalayolaprmb collection fake ennum prnj vannirnu...ath with proof sahitham theliyuchitund...poyi fan fightl noku
Pinne aa local tracking team thanne 150+ shows track chythath....ivde kure geervanam adiknvnmrndlo???poyi track chynm....aake 24 showsa ivde track chythe...ath ivdthullvrde kazhivukedu...athnu bakiyullvnte annakilotalla kerndth
Pinne fr track chyunath ivde activa aaya ikka fans adakm aanu...

Sent from my P7072G using Tapatalk

----------


## sachin

> Sent from my LLD-AL10 using Tapatalk


uae theatre charting engane undu expecting a massive collxn frm der..

----------


## Malik

> *Tomorrow Cochin Multiplexes 21 Shows!!!*


Innum 21 ayirunnu.Pvr gold 1 shw added from today

----------


## shivankuty

> Ivde FR il vanna tracking ath pole aaro ittapzhe enik doubt adichatha..  
> Dha ippo pilleru sakala kanakkum vech polich koduthittund..  
> Ini engilum kanda local trackingum vech ivde 65.666858% nn okke idan chaadi odi varalle 
> 
> Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk


Avru correct collection aanlo ittath

Sent from my P7072G using Tapatalk

----------


## Ajeesh1225

GCC yil innano release.......padam 18+ aanallo.....


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Jamesbond007

> Yesterday matinee kandu from kottayam Abhilash...
> 
> Liked the movie...
> Starting il Sohan Seenulal chali ozhich baakki ellaam nalla engaging aayi eduthittund...
> Climax twist predictable ennokke chilarkk thonniyekkamenkilum nannayi present cheythittund...ending okke pakka aarunnu especially the last suspense...
> For me recently kanda nalloru thriller entertainer...Ramaleela ye kaal nannaayittund ee film...
> 
> Film kanda almost ella friends um positive opinion aanu...oru valiya success nu chance und because youth n families ne ore pole attract cheyyunna plot aanu...
> 
> ...


 :Band:   :Band:

----------


## Akhil krishnan

> uae theatre charting engane undu expecting a massive collxn frm der..


charting okke kuzhapamilla.. show count etra kittum enn nokanam.. expecting a massive weekend and final gross on par or above tgf

Sent from my LLD-AL10 using Tapatalk

----------


## Mike



----------


## abraham



----------


## Ajeesh1225

ഖത്തറിൽ ഈ പടത്തിനു ഫാമിലി കയറില്ലല്ലോ ......
18+ ആണല്ലോ .......




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## moovybuf

kalaaparipaadi thudangiyallo..  :Laughing:

----------


## Abin thomas

> kalaaparipaadi thudangiyallo..


Athu mind cheyenda,tracking adiyanu.athoke eth padam irangiyalum ivde kanunnatha.

----------


## ikka

*UAE -- Today, Wednesday 20th June -- 29 Shows!!!

Heavy!!!! Double Heavy!!!

 * * * * * * 

*https://www.cinemauae.com/showtimesmain/?movie=18776

----------


## ikka

Highest No of shows on pre-release day aanennu thonnunnu!!!

----------


## Abin thomas

Kottayam abhilash fast filling

----------


## ikka

OK...Thanks for the update!!!

----------


## sachin

> Highest No of shows on pre-release day aanennu thonnunnu!!!


wohooo kidu  :Band:  :Band:

----------


## ikka

OK...Sorry for the mistake...
 @udaips  -- correction here!!!

----------


## shivankuty

> Pakistanem Bangladeshinem puchikal thane oru sukhamalle broi   avatakale fk il pokki adikan bro kashtapedanda  avatakale kuttam parayan anel paranjat po  athum against forum rules thane anu...baki forums ne pati samsarikunath... Ee post oke mikavarum delete aakum...ennalum aa olinjnottakar kanunenkil kandotte enn orth paranjune ulu  
> 
>  Ee parayunna emanmarum fk nte ideas pokki nadanat fk ne thane puchikal  ale avide cheyarulath...


SSil Njan member alla...fril aanu...avre pokki adichthalla...ithvare aarum trackd collectione patti kuttam prnjtla...pinne athra samshym aanel nalathe carnival collection ivde ullvru track chynm...enit compare chynm...allathe frustration mootha aetho oruthan itta post ivde konditu undakenda avsym Ila...angne ittal athnulla marupdym kodkm

Sent from my P7072G using Tapatalk

----------


## Mike

കവിത മാറ്റിനി

----------


## shivankuty

> Nee aa monday show wise collection ing vaangi thaa poyitt..


Nee fanfight threadkotu vaa...Njan ivde nirthi

Sent from my P7072G using Tapatalk

----------


## Mike

Apsara kozhikkod

----------


## yathra

> Fr n ss il fk ne puchikumbo ividannu  arelum badanmare vidarundo nyayeekarikan  pucham aa vazhik nadanote  nyayeekarikan mon budhimuttanda..


Ithu celebrity okke nokunna forum . Mattethu koothara level  different und

----------


## perumal

> SSil Njan member alla...fril aanu...avre pokki adichthalla...ithvare aarum trackd collectione patti kuttam prnjtla...pinne athra samshym aanel nalathe carnival collection ivde ullvru track chynm...enit compare chynm...allathe frustration mootha aetho oruthan itta post ivde konditu undakenda avsym Ila...angne ittal athnulla marupdym kodkm
> 
> Sent from my P7072G using Tapatalk


Kooduthal kashtapedanda...ithoke dlt akan pokuna post anu  :Laughing:  badan poyatte

----------


## Veiwer11

> https://uae.voxcinemas.com/booking/b...d5/seats#seats
> 
> uae aarkenkilum track cheythude ?


Boxoffice mojo yil Athinte Collection Varum
So No need

----------


## jayan143

> Ingot vannu ippo undaknla...pinne oruthan vannu chumma angu undakya kayyum ketti iriknda avsyvmla
> 
> Sent from my P7072G using Tapatalk


Okay Sir. Thangalude service ee threadil avashyamilla. Collection vere evedenkilum Kond poyi thatti samadanik

----------


## kannan

Enthaayi . . .Beebee aakuvo  :Ahupinne:

----------


## King Amal

Avidathe saadhanam pokki ivde ittathine aa bro parayunne.. 
Allathe aa oola forum okke keran namk prandh alle.. 



> AA Foruthil Pooyi Adi Undaakuu Bro ...
> 
> Evide kidann chumma Alamb undakanada

----------


## GABBAR

> Boxoffice mojo yil Athinte Collection Varum
> So No need


athu correct aano ennariyaalo

----------


## King Amal

😂😂😂😂😂😂....



> Okay Sir. Thangalude service ee threadil avashyamilla. Collection vere evedenkilum Kond poyi thatti samadanik

----------


## Kattippalli Pappan

Above BB sure anu :Drum:  :Drum:

----------


## Akhil krishnan

Sent from my LLD-AL10 using Tapatalk

----------


## abraham



----------


## Abin thomas

> Nee fanfight threadkotu vaa...Njan ivde nirthi
> 
> Sent from my P7072G using Tapatalk


Thank you bro angot poku.

----------


## Balram

> Enthaayi . . .Beebee aakuvo



adhe BEeBEE aakum. Kollam Bee Bee aavo endho..  :Confused:

----------


## Balram

UAE weekend shows (Wed,Thur,Fri)
Star cinemas 143 shows
Nova Cinemas 120 shows 
Vox Cinemas 92 shows
Oscar Cinema 60 shows
above 400 shows  :cheers:  extra shows koodi add cheythal.. 450 mukal il pokum..  :Cool:

----------


## Keelezi Achu

> UAE weekend shows (Wed,Thur,Fri)
> Star cinemas 143 shows
> Nova Cinemas 120 shows 
> Vox Cinemas 92 shows
> Oscar Cinema 60 shows
> above 400 shows  extra shows koodi add cheythal.. 450 mukal il pokum..


Powli  :Band:

----------


## ikka

> UAE weekend shows (Wed,Thur,Fri)
> Star cinemas 143 shows
> Nova Cinemas 120 shows 
> Vox Cinemas 92 shows
> Oscar Cinema 60 shows
> above 400 shows  extra shows koodi add cheythal.. 450 mukal il pokum..


Thats too heavy....I expected above 500 for whole GCC...Now that will come above 600!!! Thanks @Balram for the updates!!!

----------


## yathra

Angamaly carnivel 6.45 filling fast

----------


## misbah7722

> UAE weekend shows (Wed,Thur,Fri)
> Star cinemas 143 shows
> Nova Cinemas 120 shows 
> Vox Cinemas 92 shows
> Oscar Cinema 60 shows
> above 400 shows  extra shows koodi add cheythal.. 450 mukal il pokum..


3 days total ahows aano 400.. Daily etra shows kaanum 200 okke undaville uae

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk

----------


## Akhil krishnan

Palakkad Priya First Show

----------


## Balram

> 3 days total ahows aano 400.. Daily etra shows kaanum 200 okke undaville uae
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk



innu 20 shows engande ullu.. thrusday and friday aanu main weekend.. above 200 shows per day undu..

----------


## yathra

Mall of travancore 6.45 allmost full big screen

----------


## Saathan

*Guys, 

other forum discussion onnum ivide allowed alla... athu kuttam parayal ayallum pokkiyadi ayallum... ini kandal ban adikkum....*

----------


## Akhil krishnan

:Drum:  :Drum:  :Drum:  :Drum:

----------


## Akhil krishnan

തുടർച്ചയായി ഉണ്ടാവുന്ന സെർവർ കണക്ടിവിറ്റി ലോസ് കാരണം ഓൺലൈൻ വഴി ടിക്കറ്റ് ബുക്ക് ചെയ്യാൻ സാധിക്കാത്തവർക്ക് തിയേറ്ററിൽ ചെന്ന് സ്പോട്ട് ടിക്കറ്റ് വാങ്ങിക്കാവുന്നതാണ്.

----------


## yathra

Carnival green field filling fast

----------


## yathra

> തുടർച്ചയായി ഉണ്ടാവുന്ന സെർവർ കണക്ടിവിറ്റി ലോസ് കാരണം ഓൺലൈൻ വഴി ടിക്കറ്റ് ബുക്ക് ചെയ്യാൻ സാധിക്കാത്തവർക്ക് തിയേറ്ററിൽ ചെന്ന് സ്പോട്ട് ടിക്കറ്റ് വാങ്ങിക്കാവുന്നതാണ്.


Innathe multi adjust chaithu idendi varum

----------


## yathra

carnival thalayolaparanmbu 
7.15 movieng to housefull

----------


## yathra

Tvm kairali

----------


## Akhil krishnan

> Innathe multi adjust chaithu idendi varum


athe...nalla booking varunna sthalath aanu problems..

----------


## Akhil krishnan

Pathanatittha Aishwarya First Show

----------


## wayanadan

> Enthaayi . . .Beebee aakuvo


ഒരു സംശയവും വേണ്ട

----------


## yathra

Alappuzha, kairali first show hf

----------


## Nandagopal Maarar

> *njan kaanunnthu cancel cheythu......ticket black inu verey koduthu.....*


************************** edited

----------


## david john

> innu 20 shows engande ullu.. thrusday and friday aanu main weekend.. above 200 shows per day undu..


Haai balram brooo. Sukhano

----------


## yathra



----------


## King Amal

> Good work Bro..


😂😂😝😝

Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk

----------


## yathra

Vadakkanchery jayabarath

----------


## yathra

parappabangadi pallavi first show

----------


## ACHOOTTY

> Vadakkanchery jayabarath


Pkd van koluthu aanu. Pkd, pattambi, vadakkanchery okke hf or almost full aanu all shows.

Immade palakkad.

----------


## kannan

> Maasinu Mass
> Claaassinu Class
> 
> (Courtesy - Harijith)
> 
> Baakki kandittu :)

----------


## The wrong one

Mukkam Matinee 98%
First Show also nalla rush und

Sent from my SM-T231 using Tapatalk

----------


## Balram

> Mukkam Matinee 98%
> First Show also nalla rush und
> 
> Sent from my SM-T231 using Tapatalk



avide 2 theatre il ille padam ?

----------


## maryland

> 


ellaa ithikkandappanmaarum ethiyittundallo….(I mean old pulies…)  :Happy:

----------


## maryland

> Pkd van koluthu aanu. Pkd, pattambi, vadakkanchery okke hf or almost full aanu all shows.
> 
> Immade palakkad.


 :Thinking:  :Thinking:

----------


## Movie Lover

2018il big blockbustersinte oru  kuravu undavirunnu except for Aadi . Athu ippo theernu.

Ini July month koodi onnu thakarthal mathi

----------


## Don David

From friday onwards Pan cinema 4 shows ,early 9 am shows is shifted to 10:30 am !!! Good move by them ...Hope cinemax and Q cinemas will move though

Sent from my vivo 1723 using Tapatalk

----------


## maryland

thrissur Ganam: 9:30pm Show: almost 50% booked.
Inox okke kadukatta shokam.. :Moodoff:

----------


## mujthaba

Adutha adeni ikka padam kathirikunnu  :Smile:

----------


## mujthaba

> thrissur Ganam: 9:30pm Show: almost 50% booked.
> Inox okke kadukatta shokam..


Mazha karanam aano ?? Tgf oke nalla pole odiyathalle avde

----------


## Don David

Inox okke 2 evening shows ittu kalippicha mathi week days...weekend shoes increase kalippikkaam.....Moreover Deepa ,ganam kairali okke nannayi povunnundalloo....morethan enough


> thrissur Ganam: 9:30pm Show: almost 50% booked.
> Inox okke kadukatta shokam..


Sent from my vivo 1723 using Tapatalk

----------


## AJAY

> Boxoffice mojo yil Athinte Collection Varum
> So No need


Single screen collection kittilley..???njan kaanunna gulf cinemas single screen aanu..

----------


## maryland

> Mazha karanam aano ?? Tgf oke nalla pole odiyathalle avde


innale mazha aayittum evening & night shows nalla status aayirunnu.
innum mazha thane...status... :Eek:

----------


## King Amal

Night status maatram alle dull ullu.. 



> innale mazha aayittum evening & night shows nalla status aayirunnu.
> innum mazha thane...status...

----------


## mujthaba

> innale mazha aayittum evening & night shows nalla status aayirunnu.
> innum mazha thane...status...


Nammade jilla moshaakki lo .. ragam open aayo ?

----------


## maryland

> Night status maatram alle dull ullu..


 :Scared:  :Scared: 
aakkiyathaano..?  :Eek:

----------


## maryland

> Nammade jilla moshaakki lo .. ragam open aayo ?


Ragam open aayilla.
udan thane kaanum.. :Clap:

----------


## maryland

@mujthaba
Thrissur-il ellaa mukkilum moolayilum release centres undu. avideyokke AS nalla status-il thudangi.
Thrissur town-il Kairali, Inox, Deepa, Ganam
Suburbs-il Amballur, Chalakkudy, Thalikkulam, Guruvayur, Kodungallur, Irinjalakkuda, Mapranam, Pazhayannur, Kunnamkulam, okke release undu..

----------


## Akhil krishnan

Sent from my LLD-AL10 using Tapatalk

----------


## The wrong one

Rose complex total 3 sreens und Rose 1&2 and Little Rose
Ithil 1&2 AS an ..2 small screen an..but inn matinee onnum 2yil illayirunnu enn thonnunnu..queue kandilla..stop cheythu kaanum bookingum illa


> avide 2 theatre il ille padam ?


Sent from my SM-T231 using Tapatalk

----------


## mujthaba

> @mujthaba
> Thrissur-il ellaa mukkilum moolayilum release centres undu. avideyokke AS nalla status-il thudangi.
> Thrissur town-il Kairali, Inox, Deepa, Ganam
> Suburbs-il Amballur, Chalakkudy, Thalikkulam, Guruvayur, Kodungallur, Irinjalakkuda, Mapranam, Pazhayannur, Kunnamkulam, okke release undu..


U missed wadakanchery.. pazhayannur ipo nalloru collecting centre ayenn thonunu..

----------


## Akhil krishnan

GCC  Pre Bookings.. 🔥🔥🔥




Sent from my LLD-AL10 using Tapatalk

----------


## King Amal

Alla merichechiyee ippo ntha preshnam?? 😐



> aakkiyathaano..?

----------


## Akhil krishnan

TVM



Sent from my LLD-AL10 using Tapatalk

----------


## Balram

> GCC  Pre Bookings.. 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my LLD-AL10 using Tapatalk



booking thudangumbolekkum theernno..  :Cool:

----------


## ACHOOTTY

> 


Voice illa, voice illa.

2 hf photo idathe ingalkku no voice.

Poyi saturday or sunday vareen.

----------


## Akhil krishnan

Vadakara Ashok First Show





Sent from my LLD-AL10 using Tapatalk

----------


## Akhil krishnan

Thrissur Ganam



Sent from my LLD-AL10 using Tapatalk

----------


## Akhil krishnan

Alappuzha Kairali First Show Housefull




Sent from my LLD-AL10 using Tapatalk

----------


## Akhil krishnan

😎😎😎😎




Sent from my LLD-AL10 using Tapatalk

----------


## Akhil krishnan

Sent from my LLD-AL10 using Tapatalk

----------


## Akhil krishnan

Koothuparambu Baby First Show HF



Sent from my LLD-AL10 using Tapatalk

----------


## Madmax

Tcr inox theotoril ippo pothuve ella padathinum mosam status ane... mattu single screens ippo nalla qualityil best rate ticket kittubol .. people prefer to go there .. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## abraham

Anurag cinemas shornur FS

----------


## yathra

Chalakkudi sure hf

----------


## yathra

Angamaly carnival

----------


## yathra

Karunagapally

----------


## wayanadan

:Band:  ..........

----------


## yathra

Kodungallor mughal mall

----------


## Louise Pothen

> One more thing...
> Kure reviews il Anson te acting negative aayi parayunnath kandu...but enikk oru scene lum pulli de acting oru problem aayi thonniyilla...oru major role aarunnu ath,ath pulli nannaayi thanne cheythittund 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Same opinion Anson kidu aayi chytindu!! Romance athra pozha baakki ellam set aarnn

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6000 using Tapatalk

----------


## King Amal

From 5 days..  1000 housefull shows..  

Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk

----------


## King Amal

Tvm booking.. 

Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk

----------


## Don David

Day 5 - Thookkiyadi 

Ee weekend okke Housefull perumazha aayirikkum !!! 
 :Band: 

Sent from my vivo 1723 using Tapatalk

----------


## Don David

Vishwasineeyam !!! 

Idhokke nalla pole spread cheyth market cheyyenam !!!


> From 5 days..  1000 housefull shows..  
> 
> Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk


Sent from my vivo 1723 using Tapatalk

----------


## Akhil krishnan

Kochi Bookings..



Sent from my LLD-AL10 using Tapatalk

----------


## Devarajan Master

> @mujthaba
> Thrissur-il ellaa mukkilum moolayilum release centres undu. avideyokke AS nalla status-il thudangi.
> Thrissur town-il Kairali, Inox, Deepa, Ganam
> Suburbs-il Amballur, Chalakkudy, Thalikkulam, Guruvayur, Kodungallur, Irinjalakkuda, Mapranam, Pazhayannur, Kunnamkulam, okke release undu..


Vadakkaaanchery, Kanjhani, Peringhottukara....ivideyellam release ille Maryland?

----------


## maryland

> From 5 days..  1000 housefull shows..  
> 
> Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk


mazha vannappol theatre-il kayari ninnu HF aayathaa….
poor people... :Beee:

----------


## maryland

> Vadakkaaanchery, Kanjhani, Peringhottukara....ivideyellam release ille Maryland?


yes, athaa etc ennu paranjathu... :Secret: 
viewers, unlike the days of old, have been split amongst all these centres... :Badpc:

----------


## yathra

Apsara second show

----------


## King Amal

> mazha vannappol theatre-il kayari ninnu HF aayathaa?.
> poor people...


Cheyyychiiiii... 😑
Tsr okke aalukal car okke undayittum ath side aakki aano theatril keri nikunnath.. 

Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk

----------


## maryland

> Cheyyychiiiii... 
> Tsr okke aalukal car okke undayittum ath side aakki aano theatril keri nikunnath.. 
> 
> Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk


editti, lle.... :Read:

----------


## maryland

Thrissur Inox 9:50pm Show: Filling Fast... :Band: 
above 65% already booked.. :Clap:

----------


## sudeepdayal

> padam second day kandirunnu... ishtapettu... 
> emotions okke nannaayittu work out aayittundu... 
> thriller enna nilayil lesham koodi script tight akkaamaayirunnu ennu thonnipoyi... 
> ikkayekurichu pinne prethyekichu parayandaayallo, nallathu kittiyaa nallapole cheyyum... chila scenesile dialoge delivery thakarthu...
> overall, definitely worth a watch, still left with the feeling, ithrem aaya sthithikku it could have been better... family audiencene udeshichu lesham safe aayittu kalichapole...


So it?s not like TGF.. ithrayum positive review varumbozhum aa pedi eppozhum undayirunnu..  So TGF ottum ishtappedatha aalu vare positive Review itta sthithik naale friendsine kootti dairyamayi kaanam..  kaaranam friends koode vannu Mammootty movie avar kollilla ennu parayumbo oru tension aanu..


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Balram

> Tcr inox theotoril ippo pothuve ella padathinum mosam status ane... mattu single screens ippo nalla qualityil best rate ticket kittubol .. people prefer to go there .. 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



TSR INOX inte puthuma ok poyi.. ticket nu mathram alla.. Car parking vare odukkathe charge alle avanmar..  :Boxing:

----------


## ACHOOTTY

> Vadakkaaanchery, Kanjhani, Peringhottukara....ivideyellam release ille Maryland?


Wadakkanchery undu. Now nearby pazhayannur um vannu.

Peringottukara and kanjani illa. Pakaram kecheri, mapranam and thalikkulam padam undu.

Tsr town il thanne sobha inox, kairali and ganam undu. Ganam and kairali kidu status aanu. Koodathe viyyoor deepayum undu. New centre aaya amballurilum film undu.

Ithu koodathe irinjalakkuda 2 theatre, kodungallur 2 theatre, guruvayur and nearby kunnamkulam pinne chalakkudiyum.

----------


## Mike

കാട്ടാക്കട സ്വരം ലയം
Abrahaminte Santhathikal
2nd show heavy rush
Deric strom

----------


## abraham

Kattakada swaram layam #SS

----------


## Young Mega Star

BB :Drum:  :Drum:

----------


## Veiwer11

> From 5 days..  1000 housefull shows..  
> 
> Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk


peda aad. 

Actual housefull shows ithil kufiyaale ullu

1st 2 days thanne vannitundaakum near to this

----------


## perumal

> peda aad. 
> 
> Actual housefull shows ithil kufiyaale ullu
> 
> 1st 2 days thanne vannitundaakum near to this


Yes.. athanu njanum ith share kandapo frnds nte aduth paranjath  :Ok:

----------


## Balram

> From 5 days..  1000 housefull shows..  
> 
> Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk



def not from 5 days.. 2 or 3 days..  :Footy:

----------


## perumal

> So it?s not like TGF.. ithrayum positive review varumbozhum aa pedi eppozhum undayirunnu..  So TGF ottum ishtappedatha aalu vare positive Review itta sthithik naale friendsine kootti dairyamayi kaanam..  kaaranam friends koode vannu Mammootty movie avar kollilla ennu parayumbo oru tension aanu..
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Ee otta karanam kond thane anu family ayi pokan madinjath abrahaminu initially .. :Laughing:   last two films aniyanmarayi poyath streetlights n masterpiece . durantham experience ayipoi!! Just ok at max ennoke parayan undarnulu ..ith enthayalum watchable reviews und mostly...dyryamai family n frnds ayi pokam.. :Drum:

----------


## raj3333

Kodungallure  sree  kaleeswary  second  heavy  house full 

Sent from my vivo 1727 using Tapatalk

----------


## ChalakudikaraN

ചാലക്കുടി സുരഭിയിൽ ഇന്നത്തെ സെക്കന്റ് ഷോ ഹൗസ് ഫുൾ ആയതോടെ
15 ഹൗസ് ഫുൾ ഷോ പൂർത്തിയാക്കിയിരിക്കുന്നു !!

----------


## misbah7722

Edappal sharada second show housefull 

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk

----------


## misbah7722

Chalakudy Surabhi second show

Ss taken before 15mnts of the show time.. Sure hf aayirikkum 

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk

----------


## Young Mega Star

Booked for todays nyt show at Abudhabi.. Nale vare waiteyan vaya  :Cheerleader:

----------


## yathra

Friday cinemax 6 sh  :Band:

----------


## shameenls

Friday enthuva luluvil 1 sho? enthanu ith? ithuvare 90% il oru divasam polum kuravu varatha padam 1 shoyo? 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk

----------


## Malik

> Friday enthuva luluvil 1 sho? enthanu ith? ithuvare 90% il oru divasam polum kuravu varatha padam 1 shoyo? 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


Gold I'll 2 shws undu.Update akumayirikkum

----------


## nzb

Booked  21/6/2018,  5pm National cinema Abudhabi

----------


## Rajamaanikyam

Thudarchayayi 5th day um Derick and Pillerum double strong ayi thanne pokunnu... Ee weekend double triple polichadakkal ayirikkum... Waiting for ROI release and collection updates from makers..

----------


## arjunan

> Friday cinemax 6 sh


big screenil aayallo .. janga jag jaga.... :Celebrate005:

----------


## Rajamaanikyam

> Friday enthuva luluvil 1 sho? enthanu ith? ithuvare 90% il oru divasam polum kuravu varatha padam 1 shoyo? 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


Athokke naale morning thanne add ayikkolum... Race3 de kurachu shows ingu ponnolum..

----------


## ChalakudikaraN

> Chalakudy Surabhi second show
> 
> Ss taken before 15mnts of the show time.. Sure hf aayirikkum 
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


housefull ayi   .15th HOUSEFULL ! inathe baki 3 shows 85% + ....heavy rain ....

----------


## misbah7722

Matinee okke 85 vannu alle... Booking uchaik nokkumbil alpam mosham aayirunnu 


> housefull ayi   .15th HOUSEFULL ! inathe baki 3 shows 85% + ....heavy rain ....


Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk

----------


## moovybuf

> Booked for todays nyt show at Abudhabi.. Nale vare waiteyan vaya


ഇന്ന് ഷോ ഉണ്ടോ ?

----------


## Iyyer The Great

> Friday enthuva luluvil 1 sho? enthanu ith? ithuvare 90% il oru divasam polum kuravu varatha padam 1 shoyo? 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using 
> 
> Tapatalk


Don't worry bro..slots baakki und

----------


## Josh

outside kerala theater  list undo

----------


## Merit



----------


## Perumthachan

> So it?s not like TGF.. ithrayum positive review varumbozhum aa pedi eppozhum undayirunnu..  So TGF ottum ishtappedatha aalu vare positive Review itta sthithik naale friendsine kootti dairyamayi kaanam..  kaaranam friends koode vannu Mammootty movie avar kollilla ennu parayumbo oru tension aanu..


TGF enikku valiya sambhavam aayittu orikkalum thonniyittilla... wasted opportunity aayirunnu aa padam...
athinekurichu fans veruthe look, swag, ennokke parayumbo avarude aaswaadhana nilavaarathodu sahathaapam thonniyittundu... 
TGF vechu nokkumbo, this one is better by miles afar...

----------


## abraham



----------


## Don David

From friday Cinemax 6 shows that too 5 shiws in big screen...

PVR il koode 2 shiws evening kittiyaal multiyil ee sunday yode 50 lks kadakkaam 

Sent from my vivo 1723 using Tapatalk

----------


## Don David

From friday 13 shows updated ,PVR and q cinemas to update ...expecting 24-25 shows for this weekend 

Sent from my vivo 1723 using Tapatalk

----------


## Iyyer The Great

> From friday Cinemax 6 shows that too 5 shiws in big screen...
> 
> PVR il koode 2 shiws evening kittiyaal multiyil ee sunday yode 50 lks kadakkaam 
> 
> Sent from my vivo 1723 using Tapatalk


One show as of now and 5 slots yet to be filled..seems like it will be for us..angane aanenkil 6 shows..

----------


## Don David

6 shows il 3 shows evening kittanam ....


> One show as of now and 5 slots yet to be filled..seems like it will be for us..angane aanenkil 6 shows..


Sent from my vivo 1723 using Tapatalk

----------


## Don David

Q cinemas evening shows kittanam .....in big screens ..small screens noon aayamathi...morning show after 10 kodukkanam ...


> One show as of now and 5 slots yet to be filled..seems like it will be for us..angane aanenkil 6 shows..


Sent from my vivo 1723 using Tapatalk

----------


## yathra

chennai friday bookin open . one hour  3 filling fast bms il total 12 sh

----------


## Iyyer The Great

> 6 shows il 3 shows evening kittanam ....
> 
> Sent from my vivo 1723 using Tapatalk


Kittumaayirikkum...cinemax kidukki..3 shows between 6:30 and 10 pm..athil 2 ennam big screen.. weekend il easy aayi full aavum..
PVR and Q il koodi athupole vannaal second weekend collection in multi might even be above first weekend collection!!

----------


## abraham

Pvr gold mrng and noon shows  analle kittiyath..

----------


## Don David

Weekend cinemax ella showsum nalla status varum afternoon shows okke HF adikkum ,morning show nalla status kittiya mathi...

PVR one show morning 2 shiw after noon and 3 shiws evening lukeways for q cinemas ...q cinemas 1 show in morning 2 show afternoon in small screens and 3 shows night in big screens .....
Pan cinemas all shows good as of now ...

Ingane okke vannal oru 7-8 lakhs avadennu mathramaayi sat and sunday kittum...!!!


> Kittumaayirikkum...cinemax kidukki..3 shows between 6:30 and 10 pm..athil 2 ennam big screen.. weekend il easy aayi full aavum..
> PVRil koodi athupole vannaal second weekend collection in multi might even be above first weekend collection!!


Sent from my vivo 1723 using Tapatalk

----------


## Iyyer The Great

> Pvr gold mrng and noon shows  analle kittiyath..


Yes..but weekend full aavum..innu 11:45 am full kittiyallo.

----------


## Akhil krishnan

Chennai 👍



Sent from my LLD-AL10 using Tapatalk

----------


## Don David

> Pvr gold mrng and noon shows  analle kittiyath..


No problem with that weekend aayond ,HF kittum ....Except for friday !!!

Sent from my vivo 1723 using Tapatalk

----------


## Akhil krishnan

Tripunithara Central



Sent from my LLD-AL10 using Tapatalk

----------


## pnikhil007

> ചാലക്കുടി സുരഭിയിൽ ഇന്നത്തെ സെക്കന്റ് ഷോ ഹൗസ് ഫുൾ ആയതോടെ
> 15 ഹൗസ് ഫുൾ ഷോ പൂർത്തിയാക്കിയിരിക്കുന്നു !!


1 more center added in thrissur district from Friday 22nd...
Ashtamichira Mahalakshmi 4 shows ( marukutty removal)

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk

----------


## Don David

Wow !!! Saturday and sunday Roi and GCC updates koode varumbo kolakolli avumalloo.......  :Band: 


> Chennai 👍
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my LLD-AL10 using Tapatalk


Sent from my vivo 1723 using Tapatalk

----------


## Akhil krishnan

Kottarakara Minerva



Sent from my LLD-AL10 using Tapatalk

----------


## pnikhil007

Thursday night kanum from oscar cinema sharjah...

 :Band:   :Band:   :Band:  

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk

----------


## Don David

:Band:  Enikku veendum pani vannu thudangiyallooo !!!




> 1 more center added in thrissur district from Friday 22nd...
> Ashtamichira Mahalakshmi 4 shows ( marukutty removal)
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


Sent from my vivo 1723 using Tapatalk

----------


## Akhil krishnan

> Wow !!! Saturday and sunday Roi and GCC updates koode varumbo kolakolli avumalloo....... 
> 
> Sent from my vivo 1723 using Tapatalk


Already 3 Shows Fast Filling Aanu 👌👍

Sent from my LLD-AL10 using Tapatalk

----------


## Don David

> Already 3 Shows Fast Filling Aanu 👌👍
> 
> Sent from my LLD-AL10 using Tapatalk


 :Band:   Megastar for a reason !!!

Ikka is back in action !!

Sent from my vivo 1723 using Tapatalk

----------


## ChalakudikaraN

This Friday Onwards Abhrahaminte Santhathikal @ Kodakara City Cinemas & Astamichira Mahalakshmi !!

----------


## Young Mega Star

> ഇന്ന് ഷോ ഉണ്ടോ ?


Yea beo.Around 15 to 20 shows und all over UAE.

----------


## ChalakudikaraN

> Matinee okke 85 vannu alle... Booking uchaik nokkumbil alpam mosham aayirunnu 
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


yes noon show kaznju late ayaanu booking vanath matinee .. !! first show also hf missed for around 45 seats... mazha effect !!

----------


## Young Mega Star

Ethelum fk members in UAEyil movie kanunundo?

----------


## Akhil krishnan

Innalem Innum Status Mosham Aanuennu Paranjnu Matte Teams Irangiyitundallo.. 😂🤣🤣Oro Dhuranthangal.. 

Sent from my LLD-AL10 using Tapatalk

----------


## ChalakudikaraN

> 1 more center added in thrissur district from Friday 22nd...
> Ashtamichira Mahalakshmi 4 shows ( marukutty removal)
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


kodakara city cinemas also ;) chalakudy areayil thane amballur ashtamichira kodakara oke cover ayi... irinjalakuda anenkil 3 theatrilum und

----------


## sudeepdayal

> Ee otta karanam kond thane anu family ayi pokan madinjath abrahaminu initially ..  last two films aniyanmarayi poyath streetlights n masterpiece . durantham experience ayipoi!! Just ok at max ennoke parayan undarnulu ..ith enthayalum watchable reviews und mostly...dyryamai family n frnds ayi pokam..


He he sathyam.. Wifine kondu Ikka movie kaanan pokarilla unless I am sure about the quality of the movie..Avalu enthenkilum kuttam paranha annu alambaavan oru reason aayi.. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## AUks

> Innalem Innum Status Mosham Aanuennu Paranjnu Matte Teams Irangiyitundallo.. 😂🤣🤣Oro Dhuranthangal.. 
> 
> Sent from my LLD-AL10 using Tapatalk


Aa post mukki😂

Sent from my SM-A510F using Tapatalk

----------


## yathra

> Aa post mukki
> 
> Sent from my SM-A510F using Tapatalk


Asahishnutha :kreeshu:

----------


## Akhil krishnan

> Aa post mukki😂
> 
> Sent from my SM-A510F using Tapatalk


😂🤣👍

Sent from my LLD-AL10 using Tapatalk

----------


## Kannan Mahesh

Multi collection engane.. Pl. Post

----------


## Deepu k

> TGF enikku valiya sambhavam aayittu orikkalum thonniyittilla... wasted opportunity aayirunnu aa padam...
> athinekurichu fans veruthe look, swag, ennokke parayumbo avarude aaswaadhana nilavaarathodu sahathaapam thonniyittundu... 
> TGF vechu nokkumbo, this one is better by miles afar...


Enteyum opinion ithu thanee .abraham great fatherilum valare mukalil anu.

----------


## Don David

> Enteyum opinion ithu thanee .abraham great fatherilum valare mukalil anu.


Pinnalla .....

Sent from my vivo 1723 using Tapatalk

----------


## Malayali

Watched today first show from Aluva casino.  Status about 50%.. heavy rain Ayirunnu... Above Average movie for me.

----------


## Madmax

Abraham... families idayil ethane abhiprayam....




> He he sathyam.. Wifine kondu Ikka movie kaanan pokarilla unless I am sure about the quality of the movie..Avalu enthenkilum kuttam paranha annu alambaavan oru reason aayi.. 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Mike

AFX oral ravle PAN 11.40 PM screen shot ittu , IKKADE padam kanan alilla ennu paranju choriyanundarnnu.........

Mikkavarum avane eppo piller panjikititundavum........ 







> Innalem Innum Status Mosham Aanuennu Paranjnu Matte Teams Irangiyitundallo.. 藍藍Oro Dhuranthangal.. 
> 
> Sent from my LLD-AL10 using Tapatalk

----------


## Rajamaanikyam

> Abraham... families idayil ethane abhiprayam....


Reviews il okke super /nallaa padam ennanu families parayunnathu...

----------


## Akhil krishnan

Cochin Multies..



Sent from my LLD-AL10 using Tapatalk

----------


## Abin thomas

> Abraham... families idayil ethane abhiprayam....


Uncle release day njn kandit paranjirunnu.ee padam ivide adhika kalam odilla ennu.valare nalla critical appreciation kitiya padamanu.pakashe hit avan ulla oru wom ayirunnilla purath.uncle nalla opinion vannitum hit avathe poyath mammokkayude starpower illaymayanu mammootye arkum ishtamalla ennokeyulla parihasangal ketitum enik oru vishamavum thoniyilla.uncle enth kond odiyila enna karyam enik poornamayi bodhyamullath kondanu.abraham releasinu munp ee threadil thanne arokeyo paranjirunnu,publicnte idayil ee padathe pati valiya arivilla, booking shokam ennoke.(fans ulpede).athoke thetich kond valiya janakootam thanne adhya divasam ethy.


Kottayam abhilashil ninnu fdfs kandapol thanne njn urapichu ithoru vijayam akumennu.nalla reaponse anu njn ah theatre premisisil ketath.athorikalum fansinte aravam arunnilla.

Main positive ennu parayunnath ee padathinte title anu.abrahaminte santhathikal ennoke kelkumpo thanne nalla content ulla oru feel.chumma oru masala padam anennu arkum thonulla.padam iniyum munnot pokate.ee weekendil onnude kanan plan und.dont worry abt  wom.its positive.

----------


## Raja Sha

> AFX oral ravle PAN 11.40 PM screen shot ittu , IKKADE padam kanan alilla ennu paranju choriyanundarnnu.........
> 
> Mikkavarum avane eppo piller panjikititundavum........


Ee screen shot ennu parayunnathu show thudangunnathinu oru manikkoor munpu
Ullathum eduthu aalukale thettidharippikkamallo..
Multies adakkam ella theaterilum shiw thudangikkazhinju
15 minutu kazhinjum okke aalukal ticket eduthu kayarunnundallo..
Appol ella screen shotum final proof aanennu parayanokkumo? 
1

----------


## Raja Sha

> Cochin Multies..
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my LLD-AL10 using Tapatalk


Pan 9am show, q server error, innathe thakarppan mazha enniva cheruthayi badhichittundu..
Sgill going very good

----------


## Raja Sha

Sunday enthayalum kochi multiesil 50Lakhs ethum ennurappayi...

----------


## Bilalikka Rules

:Band:  ................

----------


## yathra

@Madhavanunni @Don David

----------


## Madmax

> Uncle release day njn kandit paranjirunnu.ee padam ivide adhika kalam odilla ennu.valare nalla critical appreciation kitiya padamanu.pakashe hit avan ulla oru wom ayirunnilla purath.uncle nalla opinion vannitum hit avathe poyath mammokkayude starpower illaymayanu mammootye arkum ishtamalla ennokeyulla parihasangal ketitum enik oru vishamavum thoniyilla.uncle enth kond odiyila enna karyam enik poornamayi bodhyamullath kondanu.abraham releasinu munp ee threadil thanne arokeyo paranjirunnu,publicnte idayil ee padathe pati valiya arivilla, booking shokam ennoke.(fans ulpede).athoke thetich kond valiya janakootam thanne adhya divasam ethy.
> 
> 
> Kottayam abhilashil ninnu fdfs kandapol thanne njn urapichu ithoru vijayam akumennu.nalla reaponse anu njn ah theatre premisisil ketath.athorikalum fansinte aravam arunnilla.
> 
> Main positive ennu parayunnath ee padathinte title anu.abrahaminte santhathikal ennoke kelkumpo thanne nalla content ulla oru feel.chumma oru masala padam anennu arkum thonulla.padam iniyum munnot pokate.ee weekendil onnude kanan plan und.dont worry abt  wom.its positive.


Plan to watch on tomorrow or Friday with ma wife ... Kuwait .. theater not decided yet ...  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Keelezi Achu

> Cochin Multies..
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my LLD-AL10 using Tapatalk


Holding strong

----------


## melparambu

> Ethelum fk members in UAEyil movie kanunundo?


njan undu nalatthe 7 40 pm show. Burjuman

----------


## Young Mega Star

> njan undu nalatthe 7 40 pm show. Burjuman


I am watching it today bro.

----------


## wayanadan

> mazha vannappol theatre-il kayari ninnu HF aayathaa?.
> poor people...


 :Yes3:  ........................

----------


## Veiwer11

So innum Good collection thanne BB range

innalathethilum kurav aanenkilum expecting minimum 1.5cr+

With a status of 55%

Total 5 days 12cr+range varendathaan

naaleyum kude ingane poyaal pinne weekend kidukkum

----------


## AJAY

> Ethelum fk members in UAEyil movie kanunundo?


Njan kandu...kidukki!!!

----------


## aamadmi

Innu kandey, polichu, no words- veeendum kaaananam, 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## mynameisSHAN

Padam kandu from rak gulfcinema polichu 

Sent from my HTC Desire EYE using Tapatalk

----------


## wayanadan

@MALABARI  .... *kanunnille @asuyalu*

----------


## Saathan



----------


## sethuramaiyer

> 


Daytime shows aanello % kooduthal. Evening shows big screen aano?

----------


## Manoj

GCC members nu ellaam ishtamaakum.Avide rls aarum അറിഞ്ഞില്ലെന്നു kelkunnallo

----------


## Manoj

> Daytime shows aanello % kooduthal. Evening shows big screen aano?


Yes, Aries 1 il aanu

----------


## Antonio

> Yes, Aries 1 il aanu


695 seater

----------


## Antonio

Kodungallur carnival n sreekaleeswari il ellam show increase aanallo innu muthal

----------


## Antonio

Read somewhere that the working day status is surprising for the business verdicts n Expecting something big on weekends

----------


## Antonio

> AFX oral ravle PAN 11.40 PM screen shot ittu , IKKADE padam kanan alilla ennu paranju choriyanundarnnu.........
> 
> Mikkavarum avane eppo piller panjikititundavum........


Aalu kuranja shows mathram eduthu kaanichu choriyunnath enthoru sookked aanu

----------


## MEGASTAR ROCKS

Today GCC release, will watch fans show, 5 tickets booked for 10 pm show @ Sharjah Cineplex.....

----------


## Veiwer11

Ee weekend ode ww Gross 30cr cross cheyyum...
if GCC have good collection

----------


## MEGASTAR ROCKS

Fans show ticket....


Sent from my iris870 using Tapatalk

----------


## Manoj

> Read somewhere that the working day status is surprising for the business verdicts n Expecting something big on weekends


Mazha onnu maariyaal opening weekend ne kaal thakarppan collection varum

Sent from my Moto G (5) using Tapatalk

----------


## Manoj

Athaanu, veendum kaananam ketto


> Njan kandu...kidukki!!!


Sent from my Moto G (5) using Tapatalk

----------


## Mammookka Boys



----------


## Veiwer11

> Mazha onnu maariyaal opening weekend ne kaal thakarppan collection varum
> 
> Sent from my Moto G (5) using Tapatalk


 Waiting for a huge weekend

----------


## Movie Lover

First week estimate ethrya? And when is GCC release

Keralathil 20 cr kadakkumo ee weekend?




> Ee weekend ode ww Gross 30cr cross cheyyum...
> if GCC have good collection

----------


## Movie Lover

GCC release is faster than ROI release which is surprising

----------


## Veiwer11

> First week estimate ethrya? And when is GCC release
> 
> Keralathil 20 cr kadakkumo ee weekend?


GCC Started Yesterday..

Kerala Collection by Sat or Sun 20Cr Kadakkum if goes like this..

5 Days Gross Should be between 12-13Cr..

----------


## Manoj

Innale thanne 29 show engaandu kalichennu kettu, koodaan aanu chance

Sent from my Moto G (5) using Tapatalk

----------


## twist369

Booking Started in Bengaluru

----------


## twist369

Naale screen increase kaanumo?
Or deduction?
Any major release?

----------


## Manoj

4 screen ithu vare aayittundu, koodumonnu nokkaam, no removals

Sent from my Moto G (5) using Tapatalk

----------


## Akhil krishnan

> Naale screen increase kaanumo?
> Or deduction?
> Any major release?


next major release 29th nu Theevandi..deduction undavilla..kurach areasil screens add aayitund..

----------


## chandru

great stats at EKM multies on Mid week..from today onward above 5 aakum and will touch the 10 lakh mark on sun

----------


## Madhavanunni

*UAE ~ June 20 ~ Preview Shows List ~ 37 + shows*

*Dubai* ~ 10 Shows

Novo Ibn Battuta Mall ~ 11.10PM,11.50PM
Novo Festival Mall ~ 11PM,11.30PM
Novo Dragon Mart 2 ~ 11PM,11.30PM,11.59PM
Vox Deira city centre ~ 1 show
Vox Burjuman Mall ~  1 show
Vox Shindagha City Centre ~ 1 show

Abu Dhabi ~ 9 Shows

Novo World Trade Centre ~ 11.15PM,11.59PM
Oscar Al Wahda Mall ~ 11PM,11.45PM
Cineroyal Khalidiyah Mall ~ 11PM
Cineroyal ~ Dalma Mall ~ 11.05PM
Star Safeer Mall ~ 11PM
Star National cinema ~ 11PM, 12.30AM

Sharjah ~ 8 Shows

Novo Buhairah ~ 11PM,11.30PM
Novo Saharah Mall ~ 11.15PM
Novo Mega Mall ~ 11.20PM,11.55PM
Oscar Alshaab Village ~ 11.10PM,11.45PM
Al Hamra ~ 11PM

Al ain ~ 5 Shows

Oscar Sports club ~ 11.45PM
Oscar Al Foah mall ~ 11PM
Oscar Barari outlet mall ~ 11PM
Star Al Ain mall ~ 12am
Star Bawadi Cinema ~ 12am

RAK ~ 3 Shows

Novo Manar Mall ~ 11.30PM
Star Gulf cinema ~ 11PM
Al Naeem Mall ~ 3AM

Fujairah ~ 2 Shows

Star Dana cineplex ~ 11PM
Star Century Mall ~ 11.30PM

Ajman


Umm al Quwain

----------


## chandru

wil watch it 2nd time soon..pani pidichathu kaaranam theatre area onnum nirangaan pattiyilla...

----------


## Jus4fun

padam engane engaging ano i mean familyKoke ishtavo??

----------


## Madhavanunni

> *innu 20 shows engande ullu*.. thrusday and friday aanu main weekend.. above 200 shows per day undu..





> *UAE ~ June 20 ~ Preview Shows List ~ 30 + shows*
> 
> *Dubai* ~ 7 Shows
> 
> Novo Ibn Battuta Mall ~ 11.10PM,11.50PM
> Novo Festival Mall ~ 11PM,11.30PM
> Novo Dragon Mart 2 ~ 11PM,11.30PM,11.59PM
> Vox Deira city centre ~
> Vox Burjuman Mall ~ 
> ...


ithrem thappi eduthu

----------


## Veiwer11

> padam engane engaging ano i mean familyKoke ishtavo??


Evide Kanda Families okke Ishtamaayitund..

----------


## Jus4fun

Mazha ayathondu arkum Veetil thalparyam illa ente nirbanda prakaram varaam ennu  Paranjitund .Kaynjha thavana ithupole njan nirbandichu Kondu poya padam aarkum ishtayilla atha Choyche

----------


## Movie Lover

Wow that's humongous. Valre kurachu padangalkke ithu pole ulla collection kittu. 

Padathinte budget ethraya? Ariyamo? 10 cr undo?




> GCC Started Yesterday..
> 
> Kerala Collection by Sat or Sun 20Cr Kadakkum if goes like this..
> 
> 5 Days Gross Should be between 12-13Cr..

----------


## perumal

> Ee weekend ode ww Gross 30cr cross cheyyum...
> if GCC have good collection


5 days ethra vann kanum?

----------


## perumal

> GCC Started Yesterday..
> 
> Kerala Collection by Sat or Sun 20Cr Kadakkum if goes like this..
> 
> 5 Days Gross Should be between 12-13Cr..


 :Drum:   :Drum: 

Ya..by Saturday sunday worst case il 20cr undavendath anu!

----------


## perumal

> Wow that's humongous. Valre kurachu padangalkke ithu pole ulla collection kittu. 
> 
> Padathinte budget ethraya? Ariyamo? 10 cr undo?


10cr nu ulla padamayit kandapo thoniyila!! Angana budget koodan ulla items onum thane ila!

Ithinte shoot oke evide arnu any idea? 
Also no big star cast

----------


## Devarajan Master

> Ya..by Saturday sunday worst case il 20cr undavendath anu!


GCC yil wednesday rathri muthal saturday midnight vare 10 cr minimum collect cheyyille?

----------


## perumal

> GCC yil wednesday rathri muthal saturday midnight vare 10 cr minimum collect cheyyille?


No idea...avide ethra shows undenu ariyanam...tgf level oke undakuo entho!

----------


## Veiwer11

> 5 days ethra vann kanum?


2Days 6.5 

5Days -12-13Cr undaavum...

Innale kurach drop due to rain und But Better Than TGF 5th day 

Night Shows HF vannitund... Still Blockbuster collection thanne ...

----------


## KeralaVarma

*8cr aanu budget*


> wow that's humongous. Valre kurachu padangalkke ithu pole ulla collection kittu. 
> 
> Padathinte budget ethraya? Ariyamo? 10 cr undo?

----------


## AJAY

> Athaanu, veendum kaananam ketto
> 
> Sent from my Moto G (5) using Tapatalk


*kananam....kanum
.last min organise cheytha show aayathu kondu oolam kuravayirunnu....
crowd undaayirunnenkil onnukoodi kidillam aayeney ennu thonni....
BB aakunnathil oru kuttavum parayaan patilla...athrakku thrilling and engaging aanu padam..
gopi sundarinte bgm apaaram....theatrill ninnirangiyaalum woof woof ennu ketondirikkum....
action scenes eduthu parayendathaanu....ikkayudey robotic actions ninnoru mochanam aanu ee padam.....
i.m vijayan mathramey enikkoru kallukadi aayi thonniyullu....
theatril vittal polum thrilling vibrations ninnu settle cheyyan time edukkunnu....urakkom poyi ...
ee shaji pattor pani yariyavunnavanaanu.....ikka vittu kalayithirunnal kollaam..
enthaayalum nammukkoru IH kitty.....
achayante timeee......* :Clapping:  :Clapping:  :Clapping:

----------


## Veiwer11

> *8cr aanu budget*


Including Mam Salary ano?

----------


## Veiwer11

> Mazha ayathondu arkum Veetil thalparyam illa ente nirbanda prakaram varaam ennu  Paranjitund .Kaynjha thavana ithupole njan nirbandichu Kondu poya padam aarkum ishtayilla atha Choyche


Last Eth Padam aan Kandath?

----------


## Antonio

> Naale screen increase kaanumo?
> Or deduction?
> Any major release?


Many screens already are increasing shows.
Many new release centres from Tomo

----------


## Antonio

> Last Eth Padam aan Kandath?


Let me guess- Njandukal!???

----------


## Antonio

> Including Mam Salary ano?


Athu kurach confusing Alle, ikka salary???
Anyway 10 aayikkanum

----------


## AJAY

> Padam kandu from rak gulfcinema polichu 
> 
> Sent from my HTC Desire EYE using Tapatalk


*njanum undaayirunnu same show.....family aayittu vannathu njan mathramey ullu ennanu thonnunnathu.....*

----------


## Veiwer11

> Athu kurach confusing Alle???
> Anyway 10 aayikkanum


P&P Adakkam 10Cr undaakum ....

----------


## mynameisSHAN

> *njanum undaayirunnu same show.....family aayittu vannathu njan mathramey ullu ennanu thonnunnathu.....*


Aha oru familye kandu ningal ano intervel snacks vangan ninnath engane padam ishtappetto

Sent from my HTC Desire EYE using Tapatalk

----------


## AJAY

> Aha oru familye kandu ningal ano intervel snacks vangan ninnath engane padam ishtappetto
> 
> Sent from my HTC Desire EYE using Tapatalk


*yessssss
ellarkkum istapettuuuu....*

----------


## Kammaran

Kuwait cinescapeil june 21 nu booking kanikunilla .. any information

----------


## Jus4fun

> Let me guess- Njandukal!???


 MP ayrnu

----------


## jayan143

> ithrem thappi eduthu


Vox Deira City Center- 1 show
Vox Burjuman- 1 show
Vox Sharjah City Center- 1 show

----------


## Jamesbond007

Reserved for tonight 8:00PM Show - Qatar Asiantown Cinemas

----------


## Jamesbond007

> *kananam....kanum
> .last min organise cheytha show aayathu kondu oolam kuravayirunnu....
> crowd undaayirunnenkil onnukoodi kidillam aayeney ennu thonni....
> BB aakunnathil oru kuttavum parayaan patilla...athrakku thrilling and engaging aanu padam..
> gopi sundarinte bgm apaaram....theatrill ninnirangiyaalum woof woof ennu ketondirikkum....
> action scenes eduthu parayendathaanu....ikkayudey robotic actions ninnoru mochanam aanu ee padam.....
> i.m vijayan mathramey enikkoru kallukadi aayi thonniyullu....
> theatril vittal polum thrilling vibrations ninnu settle cheyyan time edukkunnu....urakkom poyi ...
> ee shaji pattor pani yariyavunnavanaanu.....ikka vittu kalayithirunnal kollaam..
> ...


Njaninnale 9:00PM Charting kandu poyirunnu.. aa show appol thanne 60% kooduthal reserved aayikkazhinjirunnu. appol avar aa show illa.. as per Management decision avarkk aa showkk ticket issue cheyyan pattillennu.. appol onlineil kaanunna reservationo ennu chodichappol, athokke aalukal online vazhi cheythathaanu, not from theater, avarkku engineyaanaavo refund kittuka ennu ariyilla ennu counter staff paranju... athu kond innekk reserve cheyth ticketum kond ponnu..  :Happy:

----------


## HighnesS

> Reserved for tonight 8:00PM Show - Qatar Asiantown Cinemas


Good. Ente brother in law also same showkku book cheythittundu


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Jamesbond007

> Good. Ente brother in law also same showkku book cheythittundu
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Same time il randu Shows und.. Cinema 1 & Cinema 3 Randilum ippol thanne nalla reservation aayi kazhinju... evening full urappanu.. big screens

----------


## Religious monk

> *kananam....kanum
> .last min organise cheytha show aayathu kondu oolam kuravayirunnu....
> crowd undaayirunnenkil onnukoodi kidillam aayeney ennu thonni....
> BB aakunnathil oru kuttavum parayaan patilla...athrakku thrilling and engaging aanu padam..
> gopi sundarinte bgm apaaram....theatrill ninnirangiyaalum woof woof ennu ketondirikkum....
> action scenes eduthu parayendathaanu....ikkayudey robotic actions ninnoru mochanam aanu ee padam.....
> i.m vijayan mathramey enikkoru kallukadi aayi thonniyullu....
> theatril vittal polum thrilling vibrations ninnu settle cheyyan time edukkunnu....urakkom poyi ...
> ee shaji pattor pani yariyavunnavanaanu.....ikka vittu kalayithirunnal kollaam..
> ...


Ih  :Ennekollu:   :Ennekollu: 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Akhil krishnan

Fast Filling 🔥🔥



Sent from my LLD-AL10 using Tapatalk

----------


## frincekjoseph

Waiting for Singapore Release

Heard today sensoring the movie.

If its approved tomorow there will be a evening show else it will be on Saturday.........
Nale release aanengil naale thanne kaanum allengil on Sunday

----------


## Kannadi

> Kuwait cinescapeil june 21 nu booking kanikunilla .. any information


Kuwaitil friday muthal aanu

Sent from my SM-G610F using Tapatalk

----------


## Antonio

> Ih  
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Pinnallaaa....
Ee varsham oru IH mathi- Odiyan..
Adutha varsham - Arabikkadalinte Simham N Lucifer.....

Ithinoru Hit enkilum tharumoo???

----------


## Antonio

> MP ayrnu


Ohhh thonni..
But family aayi poyittu boring ennu paranjathu kondaa,,MP adhikam family illarunnu...
Anyway...

----------


## Akhil krishnan



----------


## David999

Bangalore reservations thudangi .. gopalan minplex ile nale kulle oru show almost 70% booking aayi. 

Abraham is going to rock this weekend   :Band:

----------


## Antonio

Kavitha n Priya fans show aayi Alle

----------


## KeralaVarma

*ente friend e showkku kayarunnundu innu. Njan naale fans showkku*


> reserved for tonight 8:00pm show - qatar asiantown cinemas

----------


## KeralaVarma

*yup .......*


> including mam salary ano?

----------


## Madmax

Innathe status eghane!!!!

----------


## Jamesbond007

> *ente friend e showkku kayarunnundu innu. Njan naale fans showkku*


 :Gunsmilie:   :Drum:

----------


## Kannadi

> Kavitha n Priya fans show aayi Alle


Chengannur allso

Sent from my SM-G610F using Tapatalk

----------


## Akhil krishnan

> Kavitha n Priya fans show aayi Alle


chengannur ladies fans show

Sent from my LLD-AL10 using Tapatalk

----------


## maryland

> chengannur ladies fans show
> 
> Sent from my LLD-AL10 using Tapatalk


 :Clap:  :Clap:  :Clap:

----------


## Mike

ABU Dabhi

----------


## twist369

Gcc tgf level collection kitumo?

----------


## ACHOOTTY

5 days..............13 cr inu aduthu vannittundu...........collection.

next 4 days................inullil easy aayi 7 cr collect cheeyndathaanu...............

so from  9  days.............20 cr + sure from kerala.........

expecting official collection report.............30 cr club on monday.

----------


## Mike

ABU Dabhi

----------


## Tigerbasskool

> 5 days..............13 cr inu aduthu vannittundu...........collection.
> 
> next 4 days................inullil easy aayi 7 cr collect cheeyndathaanu...............
> 
> so from  9  days.............20 cr + sure from kerala.........
> 
> expecting official collection report.............30 cr club on monday.


share 6 cr aayittu undu ipol

----------


## BASH1982

> 


Trissur onnu sangadipichoode athalle heroism

----------


## loudspeaker

> Kuwait cinescapeil june 21 nu booking kanikunilla .. any information


y.....................refresh
ru from kuwait................

----------


## BASH1982

Njan Saturday kanum salalah city cinimas

----------


## ikka

*Dubai*
Galleria (1.30, 4.30, 7.30, 10.30, 1.30)

Al Quoz Cinema (1, 4, 7, 10pm), 12.30 latenight (Thur)

Novo Ibn Battuta (10.30, 12, 1.30, 3, 4.30, 6, 7.30, 9, 10.30, 12, 1.30);

Novo Dragon Mart (10, 11, 1, 2, 4, 5, 7, 8, 10, 11, 1)

VOX Cineplex - Thur-Sat - 111.30, 2.40, 5.50, 9, 12.10, 12.50), (from Sun - 1.20, 4.30, 7.40, 10.50)

VOX (Deira City Centre - Thur-Sat - 9.30, 10.50, 2, 5.10, 8.20, 11.30, 12.15), (from Sun - 10.30, 1.40, 4.50, 8, 11.10, 12)

VOX (Burjuman - Thur-Sat - 10, 1.55, 3.40, 7.4-0, 9.25), (from Sun - 10, 1.5,5 3.35, 7.40, 9.10)

VOX (Shindagha City Centre -Thur, Fri - 10, 11.10, 1.10, 2.20, 4.20, 5.30, 7.30, 8.40, 10.40, 11.50, 1.50), (from Sat - 9.45, 10.45, 12.55, 1.55, 4.05, 5.05, 7.15, 8.15, 10.2, 11.25) 

CinemaCity (Arabian Center -6.25, 11.3pm) 

*Sharjah*
StarCineplex (1.30, 4.30, 7.30, 10.30, 12), 1am (Thur)

Al Hamra (4.30, 10.30pm), 1.15am (Thur)

Novo Buhairah (10, 12.50, 3.40, 6.30, 9.20, 12.10); 

Novo Megamall (10, 11, 12.50, 1.50, 3.40, 4.40, 6.30, 7.30, 9.20, 10.20, 12.10); 

Novo Sahara (11.30, 2.30, 5.30, 8.30, 11.30)

Oscar Al Shaab Village (10.30, 12.45, 2.45, 4.30, 7, 8.15, 9.30, 10.45, 12) 

*Ajman*
VOX (City Centre- Thur- 12.30, 8, 11.45pm), (Fri, Sat -10.30, 1.40, 4.50, 8, 11.45pm), (from Sun - 10.30, 1.40, 4.50, 8, 11.20pm)

*Umm Al Quwain*
Granada (5, 8, 11pm) 

*Fujairah*
Al Nisr (10, 12.45, 3.30, 6.15, 9, 11.45)

Dana (10.15, 12.45, 3.15, 5.45, 8.05, 10.30, 1)

*Ras Al Khaimah*
Novo Manar (1.45, 8pm) 

Cinemax (10, 1.20, 4, 6.40, 9.20, 12)

Gulf Cinema (1.45, 5, 8, 10.45), 1.15am (Thur) 

*Fujairah*
VOX (City Centre- Thur - 12.25, 3.40, 11.50), (Fri - 12, 3.15, 6.25, 11.55), (Sat - 12.30, 3.45, 11.55), (Sun - 11.45, 3, 6.15, 11.50), (Mon - 11.40, 2.50, 6.05, 11.40), (Tue, Wed - 11.35, 2.50, 8.25, 11.40)

*Abu Dhabi*
National (11.15, 2, 5, 6.30, 8, 9.30, 10.45, 12, 1.15)

Grand Safeer (Thur -12.45, 1.30,3.45, 4.30, 6.30, 7.30, 9.15, 10.30, 12, 1.15), (from Fri - 10.30am (only Fri), 12.45, 1.30, 4.30, 7.30, 9.45, 10.30), 12.45, 1.15am (only Fri)

Novo Trade Center (10.30, 1.05, 3.40, 6.15, 8.50, 11.25); 

Al Wahda (10.45, 1.15, 3.45, 6.15, 9, 11.45)

VOX (Marina Mall - Thur-Sun - 12.55, 4.10, 7.25, 10.45), (from Mon - 12.50, 4.05, 7.20, 10.45)

Al Mariah (12.30, 3.15, 6, 9, 12)

Cine Royal (Khalidiyah- 11, 2, 5, 8, 11); 

Cine Royal (Dalma -11, 1.55, 4.50, 7.45, 10.45)

Cine Royal (Deerfields -7.30, 10.20pm)

Cine Royal (Ruwais - 11, 4.45, 10.30)

*Al Ain*
Club Cinema (1.30, 6.45, 9.15pm)

Oscar (Al Foah) (6.45, 9.15, 11.45)

Oscar Barari (7, 9.30, 12)

Star Cineplex (Al Ain Mall - 7, 9.40, 12.20)


---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*Total Around -- 210  Shows per day*

---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

https://www.khaleejtimes.com/uae-cinema-listing/movie/malayalam/20180621/133300/abrahams-santhathikal

----------


## aamadmi

edited............................................  .....................................

----------


## aamadmi

Salalah , Kharif engneyundu ...

Padam enikku nannayi ishtappettu, Kandu kazhinjappo Black (movie) Orma Vannu


> Njan Saturday kanum salalah city cinimas

----------


## Mike



----------


## ikka

Flik Mirqb Mall

12:20 PM03:20 PM06:20 PM09:20 PM11:15 PM


Al Khor Mall, Al Khor

11:30 AM02:30 PM05:30 PM08:30 PM11:30 PM


Asian Town Cinema, Industrial Area

12:30 PM12:30 PM03:00 PM03:00 PM05:30 PM06:00 PM06:30 PM08:00 PM08:00 PM08:30 PM09:00 PM10:30 PM10:30 PM11:30 PM01:00 AM01:00 AM02:00 AM


Landmark Mall Cinema, Al Gharaffa

02:15 PM05:00 PM11:30 PM


The Mall Cinema, D Ring Road

02:30 PM09:15 PM


Royal Plaza Cinema, Al Sadd

02:00 PM06:00 PM11:30 PM


B Square Mall, Al Thumama

10:30 AM01:30 PM04:30 PM05:00 PM07:30 PM10:10 PM10:30 PM


City Center Cinema, West Bay

11:00 AM02:00 PM05:00 PM08:00 PM11:00 PM

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*Total Shows = 47 Shows / Day*

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

https://www.cinemaqatar.com/showtimes/?movie=18776

----------


## ikka

[COLOR=#000000 !important]*City Cinema - Shatti:**Standard*


09:05 PM


[/COLOR]
[COLOR=#000000 !important]*City Cinema - Ruwi:**Standard*


08:00 PM


[/COLOR]
[COLOR=#000000 !important]*City Cinema - Sohar:**Standard*


05:00 PM08:00 PM


[/COLOR]
[COLOR=#000000 !important]*City Cinema - Sur:**Standard*


02:40 PM11:00 PM


[/COLOR]
[COLOR=#000000 !important]*City Cinema - MGM:**Standard*


08:20 PM


[/COLOR]
[COLOR=#000000 !important]*City Cinema - Buraimi:**Standard*


03:00 PM08:30 PM


[/COLOR]
[COLOR=#000000 !important]*City Cinema - Salalah:**Standard*


08:15 PM


[/COLOR]
[COLOR=#000000 !important]*City Cinema - Azaiba:**Standard*


02:00 PM05:00 PM08:00 PM


[/COLOR]
[COLOR=#000000 !important]*
City Cinema - Panorama:**Standard*


05:30 PM08:30 PM

https://www.citycinemaoman.net/Movie...K6cSM7AvLqI%3d



*Azaiba*


*Standard*
14:0017:0020:00
*Buraimi*


*Standard*
15:0020:30
*City Centre Muscat*


*Standard*
13:0020:1523:15
*City Centre Qurum*


*Standard*
15:0020:20
*MGM*


*Standard*
20:20
*Panorama*


*Standard*
17:3020:30
*RUWI*


*Standard*
20:00
*Salalah*


*Standard*
20:15
*Shatti*


*Standard*
21:05
*Sohar*


*Standard*
11:3017:0020:00
*SUR*


*Standard*
14:4023:00


https://oman.voxcinemas.com/movies/abrahams-santhathikal-malayalam

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*Total Shows = 36 Shows / Day
*
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

----------


## jayan143

[QUOTE=ikka;8322957]*Dubai*
Galleria (1.30, 4.30, 7.30, 10.30, 1.30)

Al Quoz Cinema (1, 4, 7, 10pm), 12.30 latenight (Thur)

Novo Ibn Battuta (10.30, 12, 1.30, 3, 4.30, 6, 7.30, 9, 10.30, 12, 1.30);

Novo Dragon Mart (10, 11, 1, 2, 4, 5, 7, 8, 10, 11, 1)

VOX Cineplex - Thur-Sat - 111.30, 2.40, 5.50, 9, 12.10, 12.50), (from Sun - 1.20, 4.30, 7.40, 10.50)

VOX (Deira City Centre - Thur-Sat - 9.30, 10.50, 2, 5.10, 8.20, 11.30, 12.15), (from Sun - 10.30, 1.40, 4.50, 8, 11.10, 12)

VOX (Burjuman - Thur-Sat - 10, 1.55, 3.40, 7.4-0, 9.25), (from Sun - 10, 1.5,5 3.35, 7.40, 9.10)

VOX (Shindagha City Centre -Thur, Fri - 10, 11.10, 1.10, 2.20, 4.20, 5.30, 7.30, 8.40, 10.40, 11.50, 1.50), (from Sat - 9.45, 10.45, 12.55, 1.55, 4.05, 5.05, 7.15, 8.15, 10.2, 11.25) 

CinemaCity (Arabian Center -6.25, 11.3pm) 

*Sharjah*
StarCineplex (1.30, 4.30, 7.30, 10.30, 12), 1am (Thur)

Al Hamra (4.30, 10.30pm), 1.15am (Thur)

Novo Buhairah (10, 12.50, 3.40, 6.30, 9.20, 12.10); 

Novo Megamall (10, 11, 12.50, 1.50, 3.40, 4.40, 6.30, 7.30, 9.20, 10.20, 12.10); 

Novo Sahara (11.30, 2.30, 5.30, 8.30, 11.30)

Oscar Al Shaab Village (10.30, 12.45, 2.45, 4.30, 7, 8.15, 9.30, 10.45, 12) 

*Ajman*
VOX (City Centre- Thur- 12.30, 8, 11.45pm), (Fri, Sat -10.30, 1.40, 4.50, 8, 11.45pm), (from Sun - 10.30, 1.40, 4.50, 8, 11.20pm)

*Umm Al Quwain*
Granada (5, 8, 11pm) 

*Fujairah*
Al Nisr (10, 12.45, 3.30, 6.15, 9, 11.45)

Dana (10.15, 12.45, 3.15, 5.45, 8.05, 10.30, 1)

*Ras Al Khaimah*
Novo Manar (1.45, 8pm) 

Cinemax (10, 1.20, 4, 6.40, 9.20, 12)

Gulf Cinema (1.45, 5, 8, 10.45), 1.15am (Thur) 

*Fujairah*
VOX (City Centre- Thur - 12.25, 3.40, 11.50), (Fri - 12, 3.15, 6.25, 11.55), (Sat - 12.30, 3.45, 11.55), (Sun - 11.45, 3, 6.15, 11.50), (Mon - 11.40, 2.50, 6.05, 11.40), (Tue, Wed - 11.35, 2.50, 8.25, 11.40)

*Abu Dhabi*
National (11.15, 2, 5, 6.30, 8, 9.30, 10.45, 12, 1.15)

Grand Safeer (Thur -12.45, 1.30,3.45, 4.30, 6.30, 7.30, 9.15, 10.30, 12, 1.15), (from Fri - 10.30am (only Fri), 12.45, 1.30, 4.30, 7.30, 9.45, 10.30), 12.45, 1.15am (only Fri)

Novo Trade Center (10.30, 1.05, 3.40, 6.15, 8.50, 11.25); 

Al Wahda (10.45, 1.15, 3.45, 6.15, 9, 11.45)

VOX (Marina Mall - Thur-Sun - 12.55, 4.10, 7.25, 10.45), (from Mon - 12.50, 4.05, 7.20, 10.45)

Al Mariah (12.30, 3.15, 6, 9, 12)

Cine Royal (Khalidiyah- 11, 2, 5, 8, 11); 

Cine Royal (Dalma -11, 1.55, 4.50, 7.45, 10.45)

Cine Royal (Deerfields -7.30, 10.20pm)

Cine Royal (Ruwais - 11, 4.45, 10.30)

[COLOR=#333333][FONT=proxima_nova_rgregular]*Al Ain*
Club Cinema (1.30, 6.45, 9.15pm)

Oscar (Al Foah) (6.45, 9.15, 11.45)

Oscar Barari (7, 9.30, 12)

Star Cineplex (Al Ain Mall - 7, 9.40, 12.20)

Today and Tomorrow there are more shows in most of the Cinemas.

----------


## Kammaran

> y.....................refresh
> ru from kuwait................


yes. ya i refresh but not available .. also vox cinemas 
kannadi parnaju kuwait friday mutal aanennu..
why june 22 in kuwait ?

----------


## Movie Lover

Njaan padam kandittilla. Pakshe evideyo vayichu that it is a mega budget film. Thats why I asked. Ippo aaro reply cheythu 8 crore budget film aanennu




> 10cr nu ulla padamayit kandapo thoniyila!! Angana budget koodan ulla items onum thane ila!
> 
> Ithinte shoot oke evide arnu any idea? 
> Also no big star cast

----------


## wayanadan

*gulfil [polichadukkum*

----------


## BASH1982

> Salalah , Kharif engneyundu ...
> 
> Padam enikku nannayi ishtappettu, Kandu kazhinjappo Black (movie) Orma Vannu


Khareef not yet started
Hm enikkum ishtapedum my favorite genre anu

----------


## haidin mammookka

PVR lulu tomorrow 1 show
Vishwasikan patunila 90%above occupency varna stalath...

Sent from my HUAWEI Y560-L02 using Tapatalk

----------


## Kannan Mahesh

> PVR lulu tomorrow 1 show
> Vishwasikan patunila 90%above occupency varna stalath...
> 
> Sent from my HUAWEI Y560-L02 using Tapatalk


Athokke pinne update aavumenne

----------


## Dasettan

> PVR lulu tomorrow 1 show
> Vishwasikan patunila 90%above occupency varna stalath...
> 
> Sent from my HUAWEI Y560-L02 using Tapatalk


Ath pathuke add aayikolum bhai

Sent from my SM-G615F using Tapatalk

----------


## Madmax

wait... they will update later ...




> PVR lulu tomorrow 1 show
> Vishwasikan patunila 90%above occupency varna stalath...
> 
> Sent from my HUAWEI Y560-L02 using Tapatalk

----------


## haidin mammookka

Marry kutty  oke 5show already add aanalo 



> Ath pathuke add aayikolum bhai
> 
> Sent from my SM-G615F using Tapatalk


Sent from my HUAWEI Y560-L02 using Tapatalk

----------


## Don David

> Marry kutty  oke 5show already add aanalo 
> 
> 
> Sent from my HUAWEI Y560-L02 using Tapatalk


Evening update aavum....6 shows undaavum at PVR !!

Sent from my vivo 1723 using Tapatalk

----------


## abraham

Pvr 5 Shows

----------


## haidin mammookka

5show add aayi


> wait... they will update later ...


Sent from my HUAWEI Y560-L02 using Tapatalk

----------


## abraham



----------


## Madmax

KOCHI - Multi - 22 shows  :Drum:

----------


## Madmax

Abraham ithuvare total kerala ethra shows ayi???

----------


## Akhil krishnan

> Abraham ithuvare total kerala ethra shows ayi???


3000+

Sent from my LLD-AL10 using Tapatalk

----------


## abraham

Aleenkal thaliparambu #matinee

----------


## maryland

> KOCHI - Multi - 22 shows


yesterday 21 aayirunnille? :Read:

----------


## asuyalu

> @MALABARI  .... *kanunnille @asuyalu*


kananam  :cheers:

----------


## Mammooka fan

Innu ngane und status

Tvm inale oke vech compare chyumbol booking nt upto the mark

Cochi alsoo
Hope nyt shwz will be good

----------


## GABBAR

[QUOTE=jayan143;8322973]


> *Dubai*
> Galleria (1.30, 4.30, 7.30, 10.30, 1.30)
> 
> Al Quoz Cinema (1, 4, 7, 10pm), 12.30 latenight (Thur)
> 
> Novo Ibn Battuta (10.30, 12, 1.30, 3, 4.30, 6, 7.30, 9, 10.30, 12, 1.30);
> 
> Novo Dragon Mart (10, 11, 1, 2, 4, 5, 7, 8, 10, 11, 1)
> 
> ...


vox deira city centril innu 16 shows undayirunnu  vox shindagayil 20 + shows und innu ithu wrong aanu

----------


## Akhil krishnan

> Innu ngane und status
> 
> Tvm inale oke vech compare chyumbol booking nt upto the mark
> 
> Cochi alsoo
> Hope nyt shwz will be good


innu kurach down aanu ella idathum.. heavy rains alle mikka jilla kalilum.. night shows pickup aavum ennu prateekshikam.. 

Sent from my LLD-AL10 using Tapatalk

----------


## GABBAR

> innu kurach down aanu ella idathum.. heavy rains alle mikka jilla kalilum.. night shows pickup aavum ennu prateekshikam.. 
> 
> Sent from my LLD-AL10 using Tapatalk


bro gcc shows aaranu track cheyyunnath ?

----------


## Don David

> Pvr 5 Shows


4 shows in big screen !!! 2 evening shows in big screen !!!

Nalla cash vaarum weekendil !!!

Sent from my vivo 1723 using Tapatalk

----------


## chandru

i think this is the first real "koluthal" of mammukka movie after a long long time...now let this movie be a talk in town... some related news..trolls..programs n channels ..

----------


## Madmax

tomorrow onward ....


> yesterday 21 aayirunnille?

----------


## MALABARI

> @MALABARI  .... *kanunnille @asuyalu*


ya sakha.. tonight fans show mass akkal  :Cool:

----------


## MALABARI

> i think this is the first real "koluthal" of mammukka movie after a long long time...now let this movie be a talk in town... some related news..trolls..programs n channels ..


ithonnum chila real cinema ramanmarku athrakku pidichittilla..kadi moothu negetive adichu nadakkunnund foruthil.....ejjadhi kurukkal..avattakalude ee karachil kanan enthu sugam  :Cool:

----------


## Kannadi

> yes. ya i refresh but not available .. also vox cinemas 
> kannadi parnaju kuwait friday mutal aanennu..
> why june 22 in kuwait ?


Ethuvareyum ennathe showye patty cinescape onnum parayunnillaa


Sent from my SM-G610F using Tapatalk

----------


## DAVID007

Palakkad priya matnee

Sent from my SM-G360FY using Tapatalk

----------


## loudspeaker

> yes. ya i refresh but not available .. also vox cinemas 
> kannadi parnaju kuwait friday mutal aanennu..
> why june 22 in kuwait ?


will update soon...............

----------


## Kannadi

> will update soon...............


22nu booking open aanu
Eni 21nu boking open aakkumoo

Sent from my SM-G610F using Tapatalk

----------


## shaniq mon

Watching എബ്രഹാം At oscar cinema al wahda mall

----------


## kannan

> i think this is the first real "koluthal" of mammukka movie after a long long time...now let this movie be a talk in town... some related news..trolls..programs n channels ..


But ithupolathe updatesum varunnundu 


*John Mathew*‏ @johnmathewfk 6h6 hours agoMore



#*AbrahaminteSanthathikal* 
Poor status all over kerala. Another Mammooty film is falling down after good initial. A lot of fake reports are flooding in social media. Just go to theatres and see the status.I have no intention to degrade any movie. Hit status depends upon the budget

----------


## Mammooka fan

> But ithupolathe updatesum varunnundu


Appo online booking okke fake ayrukum allle
Enthoke kelknm

----------


## Mike

> But ithupolathe updatesum varunnundu 
> 
> 
> *John Mathew*‏ @johnmathewfk 6h6 hours agoMore
> 
> 
> 
> #*AbrahaminteSanthathikal* 
> Poor status all over kerala. Another Mammooty film is falling down after good initial. A lot of fake reports are flooding in social media. Just go to theatres and see the status.I have no intention to degrade any movie. Hit status depends upon the budget



Lavanmarodu poy pani nokkan para........

Thaliparam Alinkeel Matinee Rush !! #AbrahaminteSanthathikal

Working day Matinee ithokke poor status anennu paranja onum parayanilla........

----------


## loudspeaker

> But ithupolathe updatesum varunnundu


mangaa tholiiiiiii olakayudeee moodu john mathew  edukullaaaaaa

----------


## Mammooka fan

Bilal kunjachan and mamangam oke irangumbol  Haterz inte kuru okke potti ozhugum 
Ipozhe ingane appo nthaykum mamangam oke irangumbol

----------


## loudspeaker

> 22nu booking open aanu
> Eni 21nu boking open aakkumoo
> 
> Sent from my SM-G610F using Tapatalk


*after 4pm check.................today there is as of now*

----------


## loudspeaker

> will update soon...............


 @Kammaran 

after 4pm keep checking .....as of now its there 4 today

more details contact @4EVER.....

----------


## AJAY

> But ithupolathe updatesum varunnundu


*ithu updating allallo...dgrading alley???*

----------


## AJAY

> Ih  
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


*oruthanu kondu....* :Ennekollu:  :Ennekollu:

----------


## loudspeaker

> But ithupolathe updatesum varunnundu


riyadh release undalloo kanunillee.... ladies characters okkee partha therthittu undu.........u can c only eyes .. sound kandupedichonam

----------


## AJAY

> riyadh release undalloo kanunillee.... ladies characters okkee partha therthittu undu.........u can c only eyes .. sound kandupedichonam


*enkil pinne muthalali kollathu vannu kandolaam....
*

----------


## GABBAR



----------


## Manoj

> ithonnum chila real cinema ramanmarku athrakku pidichittilla..kadi moothu negetive adichu nadakkunnund foruthil.....ejjadhi kurukkal..avattakalude ee karachil kanan enthu sugam


Eduthu thalayil vechu kondu nadakkumbol aalochikkanam

Sent from my Moto G (5) using Tapatalk

----------


## Kammaran

> @Kammaran 
> 
> after 4pm keep checking .....as of now its there 4 today
> 
> more details contact @4EVER.....


Friend Nalathek book cheythu.. 6.45 pm show @kuwait ajial cinema fahaheel

----------


## King Amal

Tvm kidu rain vannu today.. 



> Innu ngane und status
> 
> Tvm inale oke vech compare chyumbol booking nt upto the mark
> 
> Cochi alsoo
> Hope nyt shwz will be good

----------


## Iyyer The Great

> 


Ith kidu aayirunnu

----------


## mujthaba

> Ith kidu aayirunnu


But adyathe kurach bhagam athra convincing ayilla.. malayalathil entho gun fights edukumbo otum resamayi vararilla.. hero has ample time engane vedivechalum villainmar marikum.. herokk otta vedi kollilla..

----------


## Kannadi

Kiduveeehttp://cloud.tapatalk.com/s/5b2b81da...621-WA0131.mp4

Sent from my SM-G610F using Tapatalk

----------


## Jo

> But ithupolathe updatesum varunnundu


Ithu Facebookil vanna update aano???evide aanennu paranjal theater name chodikkamarunnu

----------


## DAVID007

Edited....!

----------


## Jo

> Dqne youth support nannayi unde.. they create good crowd in initial dayss
> 
> Sent from my Lenovo A7020a48 using Tapatalk


Athu sammathichu...but pennungal dulquerinte appanayathu karanam ikkaye kanan vannu polulla olla comment kandu paranjata..naale pranavinu kurachhu fans aakumbol...aa fans theateril lalannante padam kanan varunnathu annan pranavinte appanayathu kondanennokke paranjal comedy alle.

----------


## DAVID007

> But ithupolathe updatesum varunnundu


Twitter ല് തികച്ചു 10 follewers ഇല്ലാത്ത ഇവന്*റെ tweets ഒക്കെ എന്തിനാ ഇവിടെ കൊണ്ട് തട്ടുന്നെ...? അവന്റെ ഈ tweetum അതിന്റെ മുന്*പേയുള്ള tweetum കണ്ടാല്* മനസ്സിലാകും അവനും കുരു പോട്ടിയവന്മാരില്* ഒരുത്തന്* ആണെന്ന്.

Sent from my SM-G360FY using Tapatalk

----------


## Balram

> But ithupolathe updatesum varunnundu



endhuva mothalali idhu.. idhu polulla frustrated idiots nte tweets ok kondu vannidunnadhu..  :Confused:

----------


## Akhil krishnan

> But ithupolathe updatesum varunnundu


ah naari de tweets motham nokiyal thanne arayam degrade cheyyan nadakuvanu ennu.. ith pole kure ennam irangiyitund.. just ignore them.. 

Sent from my LLD-AL10 using Tapatalk

----------


## ACHOOTTY

> endhuva mothalali idhu.. idhu polulla frustrated idiots nte tweets ok kondu vannidunnadhu..


Konnu kalanjeru rametta. Oru mothalaalee poyeennu angu karuthaam.

----------


## ACHOOTTY

Box officil. Tharangam aayi Abraham kooduthal theatrukalumayi 2 and week ilekku kadakkunnu.

----------


## Malik

Kodungallur Sreelaleeshwary from tmrw 5 shws
Chalakkudy 3 shws in Surabhi screen 1 & ns in Screen 2.Ithu vare Screen 2 I'll ayirunnu 4 shws

----------


## Jo

Ithinte actual 5 day collection etra aanu ennu ariyan enthelum vazhi undo??..guesses allathe...joby collection official aai idan chance undo?south indian box office page okke athyavasyam kuzhappamillennu thonniya page aanu..athu ittirikkunna collection 5 days 10.95 crore....ivied parayunnu..12-13 crore..so just asking

----------


## Sidharthan

> GCC yil wednesday rathri muthal saturday midnight vare 10 cr minimum collect cheyyille?


Oru 20cr kittum..tgf pole 1st wk polipikaam😌

Sent from my Lenovo A7020a48 using Tapatalk

----------


## Sidharthan

> Ih  
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Ithe IH thanne..puchikalle broo..😒

Sent from my Lenovo A7020a48 using Tapatalk

----------


## Sidharthan

> Pinnallaaa....
> Ee varsham oru IH mathi- Odiyan..
> Adutha varsham - Arabikkadalinte Simham N Lucifer.....
> 
> Ithinoru Hit enkilum tharumoo???


IH enne ?dicha vitta chettan paranjatine Oru kuzhapom ilalo..Athe kettaal matii😌

Sent from my Lenovo A7020a48 using Tapatalk

----------


## bellari

Multiplex booking status vachu collection idunnathu enganeyaa.. naan multiplex nerathe book cheythaanu pokaarullathu ennal pinneed online booking additional charges edukkunnu ennu manassilaakki . Counter ninnu ticket maathrame ticket edukkarullu ..
             Ente doubt endha ennu vachaal filim thudaghi 10 ,15 minute vare counter ticket kodukkarundu ...Athokke 
Ee online booking status il update aayi ulla collection aano evide multiplex collection aayi varunnathu..

----------


## moovybuf

> Oru 20cr kittum..tgf pole 1st wk polipikaam
> 
> Sent from my Lenovo A7020a48 using Tapatalk


എങ്ങനെ പോയാലും, മമ്മൂട്ടി പടം  വിജയം ആവുന്നത് ഒടുക്കത്തെ സങ്കടം തന്നെ അല്ലെ.

----------


## King Amal

😎

Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk

----------


## Acharya

Please dont post some stupid tweets here.. I initially thought that tweet was from a real film critic or someone who is real into film business.. Then only I realized that its from a stupid fan boy who has very less followers.. Please avoid these kind of posts it will mislead people who take FK for the updates about the film ..

----------


## Sidharthan

> എങ്ങനെ പോയാലും, മമ്മൂട്ടി പടം  വിജയം ആവുന്നത് ഒടുക്കത്തെ സങ്കടം തന്നെ അല്ലെ.


ലാലേട്ടൻ പടം വിജയം ആവുമ്പോ നിങ്ങൾക്ക് എങ്ങനെ?

Sent from my Lenovo A7020a48 using Tapatalk

----------


## GABBAR

> But ithupolathe updatesum varunnundu



ആളില്ലാത്തദ് കൊണ്ടായിരിക്കും  തീയേറ്ററുകാർ ഷോസിന്റെ എണ്ണം കൂട്ടുന്നത്

----------


## bellari

> IH enne ?dicha vitta chettan paranjatine Oru kuzhapom ilalo..Athe kettaal matii😌
> 
> Sent from my Lenovo A7020a48 using Tapatalk


Ningal kku sandhosham aakunna oru collection angottu parayaam ...First day 3 cr 
Second day 3.5 cr.. 3,4,5 days 1.5 cr vachu 
Totally ..5 days 11 cr ... Sandhosham aayo 
Iniyum kurakkaan parayaruthu ithu vachu thalkkalam adjust cheyyanam pls..Oru manasamaadhanam kittum ..

----------


## Sidharthan

> 😎
> 
> Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk


Good poster,👏👏

Sent from my Lenovo A7020a48 using Tapatalk

----------


## MANNADIAR

> ലാലേട്ടൻ പടം വിജയം ആവുമ്പോ നിങ്ങൾക്ക് എങ്ങനെ?
> 
> Sent from my Lenovo A7020a48 using Tapatalk


Sathyam para bhai, itrayum asahoshnutha ikka fansinillallo???

----------


## Abin thomas

> ആളില്ലാത്തദ് കൊണ്ടായിരിക്കും  തീയേറ്ററുകാർ ഷോസിന്റെ എണ്ണം കൂട്ടുന്നത്


Ah post ittavanod adhyam oru 10 followersine twitteril undakan para.tweet kanda mathiyo engil njn idam orennam  :Laughing:

----------


## Akhil krishnan

Extra Centres Added...





Sent from my LLD-AL10 using Tapatalk

----------


## Sidharthan

> Ningal kku sandhosham aakunna oru collection angottu parayaam ...First day 3 cr 
> Second day 3.5 cr.. 3,4,5 days 1.5 cr vachu 
> Totally ..5 days 11 cr ... Sandhosham aayo 
> Iniyum kurakkaan parayaruthu ithu vachu thalkkalam adjust cheyyanam pls..Oru manasamaadhanam kittum ..


ithine matram enthu paranju Chetta,Collection polum njan choychilaalo..IH enne post kandapo Oru band adichaal Mati aarunnu Alle😶..

Sent from my Lenovo A7020a48 using Tapatalk

----------


## moovybuf

> ലാലേട്ടൻ പടം വിജയം ആവുമ്പോ നിങ്ങൾക്ക് എങ്ങനെ?
> 
> Sent from my Lenovo A7020a48 using Tapatalk


എനിക്ക് പ്രത്യേകിച്ച് ഒന്നുമില്ല... വിജയ പരാജയങ്ങളെ കുറിച്ച് അതികം തർക്കിക്കാറുമില്ല.....


നിങ്ങൾ മറുപടി പറഞ്ഞത് കൊണ്ട് ചോദിച്ചതാ... ആ പോസ്റ്റ് വായിച്ചാൽ അറിയാം, നിങ്ങൾ കരുതുന്നത്, ഇവിടെ വരുന്ന അപ്ഡേറ്റസും ഫോട്ടോസും ഒന്നും വിശ്വസിക്കാൻ കൊള്ളാത്തത് ആണെന്ന്..


ഒരു പടം വിജയിച്ചു .. സാമാന്യം നല്ല രീതിയിൽ ഓടുന്നു... അതിനെ അതിന്റെ പാട്ടിനു വിട്ടൂടെ ?

----------


## King Amal

> Ah post ittavanod adhyam oru 10 followersine twitteril undakan para.tweet kanda mathiyo engil njn idam orennam


Etha avan?? 🤔
Ithippo engana ith ivde ethiye..  ?

Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk

----------


## Akhil krishnan

> Ningal kku sandhosham aakunna oru collection angottu parayaam ...First day 3 cr 
> Second day 3.5 cr.. 3,4,5 days 1.5 cr vachu 
> Totally ..5 days 11 cr ... Sandhosham aayo 
> Iniyum kurakkaan parayaruthu ithu vachu thalkkalam adjust cheyyanam pls..Oru manasamaadhanam kittum ..


ithu polum thallu aanu ennu paranjnu nadakunna kure ennam und facebook, insta, twitteril okke.. oro janmangal.. 

Sent from my LLD-AL10 using Tapatalk

----------


## Sidharthan

> എനിക്ക് പ്രത്യേകിച്ച് ഒന്നുമില്ല... വിജയ പരാജയങ്ങളെ കുറിച്ച് അതികം തർക്കിക്കാറുമില്ല.....
> 
> 
> നിങ്ങൾ മറുപടി പറഞ്ഞത് കൊണ്ട് ചോദിച്ചതാ... ആ പോസ്റ്റ് വായിച്ചാൽ അറിയാം, നിങ്ങൾ കരുതുന്നത്, ഇവിടെ വരുന്ന അപ്ഡേറ്റസും ഫോട്ടോസും ഒന്നും വിശ്വസിക്കാൻ കൊള്ളാത്തത് ആണെന്ന്..
> 
> 
> ഒരു പടം വിജയിച്ചു .. സാമാന്യം നല്ല രീതിയിൽ ഓടുന്നു... അതിനെ അതിന്റെ പാട്ടിനു വിട്ടൂടെ ?


Orikalum alla..angane aanel direct aayi paranjaal pore.. misunderstood cheyyarute enne paranjitte karyavila...ennalum ?a IH and 10cr collection post kandapo just replied..Padam DAY 1 thanne Kanda aalumane..Best ever crowd for ikka movies aarunnu in pala just lyk aade-2 and Ramleela..athines sesham ulate ariyila..

Sent from my Lenovo A7020a48 using Tapatalk

----------


## Abin thomas

Ee threadil veendum fan fight thudangaruth.weekend anu varunnath.promotion venda samayam.so dont deviate frm promotions to fan fight.

----------


## King Amal

Baakki kali ang GCCil.. 😎

Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk

----------


## Mike

900 Pages  :Band:   :Band:

----------


## Akhil krishnan

Palakkad Priya Matinee



Sent from my LLD-AL10 using Tapatalk

----------


## Sidharthan

> Sathyam para bhai, itrayum asahoshnutha ikka fansinillallo???


Entannaaaa..Ningale venel epo ?a Neerali thread eduthe nokke..avde kaanam Kure kuru pottikaals..alenki Venda villain day 1 nokke..annathe reviews alel puli reviews..ashahishunatha enne paranjaal angeekarikaan Ulla vimukhatha alle..ivde angeerikan Oru maadiyumila..

Sent from my Lenovo A7020a48 using Tapatalk

----------


## bellari

> ithu polum thallu aanu ennu paranjnu nadakunna kure ennam und facebook, insta, twitteril okke.. oro janmangal.. 
> 
> Sent from my LLD-AL10 using Tapatalk


  Ennal ente friends circle kure per undu watsapp group il okke varunna 5 days 25 cr okke vishwasikkunna saadha malayaalikal ..
Athu pole ulla common people nte vishwasam okke aaanu serikkum ee padathe 
Okke mahaa vijayam aakkunnathu ..

----------


## KOBRA

> ലാലേട്ടൻ പടം വിജയം ആവുമ്പോ നിങ്ങൾക്ക് എങ്ങനെ?
> 
> Sent from my Lenovo A7020a48 using Tapatalk


onnum thonnukayilla , annen rendu padam vijaippihcal aduthu 10 ennam pottikkum ennu njagalkku ariyam athu kondu onnum thonnarilla  :Laughing:

----------


## wayanadan

> But ithupolathe updatesum varunnundu


കുരു പൊട്ടലിന്റെ അങ്ങേയറ്റം

----------


## Sidharthan

> onnum thonnukayilla , annen rendu padam vijaippihcal aduthu 10 ennam pottikkum ennu njagalkku ariyam athu kondu onnum thonnarilla


Athe kollaaam😂njan ini ivde postunila...ningale armaadikke...Padam veenu kazhinjite varaam..😉

Sent from my Lenovo A7020a48 using Tapatalk

----------


## wayanadan

> ya sakha.. tonight fans show mass akkal


 :Band:  ..........

----------


## bellari

> Multiplex booking status vachu collection idunnathu enganeyaa.. naan multiplex nerathe book cheythaanu pokaarullathu ennal pinneed online booking additional charges edukkunnu ennu manassilaakki . Counter ninnu ticket maathrame ticket edukkarullu ..
>              Ente doubt endha ennu vachaal filim thudaghi 10 ,15 minute vare counter ticket kodukkarundu ...Athokke 
> Ee online booking status il update aayi ulla collection aano evide multiplex collection aayi varunnathu..


     Ithinte reply aarenkilum tharumo plss

----------


## Veiwer11

> Ithinte reply aarenkilum tharumo plss


Athum Kooti aan Update Varunnath..

Counter ticker online Booking pagil update aakum if you didn't close the page.
So Final Status aan

----------


## King Amal

Derick storm in GCC

Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk

----------


## wayanadan

ആളില്ലാഞ്ഞിട്ടും എക്സ്ട്രാ ഇടുന്ന തിയറ്ററുകാരെ സമ്മതിക്കണം

----------


## bellari

> Athum Kooti aan Update Varunnath..
> 
> Counter ticker online Booking pagil update aakum if you didn't close the page.
> So Final Status aan


Thanks bayya

----------


## abraham



----------


## Akhil krishnan

Sent from my LLD-AL10 using Tapatalk

----------


## King Amal

Chechi ,aliyan, and avrde frnds nale kaanund padam from Dragon Mart Mall, Dubai.. 
Avide kidu buz among malayalees enna paranje.. 😊

Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk

----------


## Akhil krishnan

Chennai Fast Filling...




Sent from my LLD-AL10 using Tapatalk

----------


## kannan

> 
> 
> Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk


If its official ... 
Timely & apt one ...

----------


## Veiwer11

> ആളില്ലാഞ്ഞിട്ടും എക്സ്ട്രാ ഇടുന്ന തിയറ്ററുകാരെ സമ്മതിക്കണം


Enthinaan Engane negetivity...

The movie is playing 560+Shows / Day 

Avergae 50% collection perday vannalum close to  1.5Cr varum 

Athil Kuduthal ulla rush Ippolum und padathin...

Only issue that not Holiday season & not much leave days 

Ingane Collect cheytha ethra movie und...

So Negative adikkunnavarod Poyi Pani nokkan Para..

Grab your tickets & Enjoy the movie with family & Friends

----------


## MANNADIAR

> Entannaaaa..Ningale venel epo ?a Neerali thread eduthe nokke..avde kaanam Kure kuru pottikaals..alenki Venda villain day 1 nokke..annathe reviews alel puli reviews..ashahishunatha enne paranjaal angeekarikaan Ulla vimukhatha alle..ivde angeerikan Oru maadiyumila..
> 
> Sent from my Lenovo A7020a48 using Tapatalk


Fan fight thread kanathondu ivide idunnu, ende bhai, njangal ningade oppam, puli mvt okke thalliyappo endelum paranjo??? Njangalku tgf vannappo udane rti aayi adaayi centre collection aayi adinalle asahishnutha ennu parayunne??? Ipo thanne abraham nallapole odumbo oruthan vannu 2 days 4 crore ennu, adeyale Kure chodichapo puli total 91 crores ennu... appo angeekarikanulla madiyum adahishnuthayum aarkanu ennu ningal thanne para... ningade levelilarunnu njangal engil oppam mvt okke 50 crore okke thalliyappo endu pukilundayene

----------


## moovybuf

> Orikalum alla..angane aanel direct aayi paranjaal pore.. misunderstood cheyyarute enne paranjitte karyavila...ennalum ?a IH and 10cr collection post kandapo just replied..Padam DAY 1 thanne Kanda aalumane..Best ever crowd for ikka movies aarunnu in pala just lyk aade-2 and Ramleela..athines sesham ulate ariyila..
> 
> Sent from my Lenovo A7020a48 using Tapatalk


IH ആണെന്ന് ഇവിടെ ആരെങ്കിലും പറഞ്ഞോ... ആവട്ടെ എന്ന ഉദ്ദേശത്തിലാവും ആ പോസ്റ്റ് ... അത് തിരഞ്ഞു പിടിച്ചു ഇങ്ങനെ പുച്ചിക്കേണ്ട ആവശ്യം ഉണ്ടോ എന്നെ ചോദിച്ചുള്ളൂ...

എന്തായാലും നിങ്ങള് പറഞ്ഞ പോലെ പടം വീഴുന്നത് വരെ ഒന്ന് കാത്തു നിക്ക്.. അപ്പൊ വിളയാടാം ... :Very Happy:

----------


## King Amal

> If its official ... 
> Timely & apt one ...


Yes..  2mrw's paper Ad

Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk

----------


## KOBRA

@2mrow okke night shows kochi multi off fast filling anu
Innnu rathriyodu koodi nightshows okk cinemax full akum

----------


## kannan

> endhuva mothalali idhu.. idhu polulla frustrated idiots nte tweets ok kondu vannidunnadhu..


Oh . . pinne ividittennu karuthi ennaa pattaanaa. . .  :Beee:

----------


## Akhil krishnan

Banglore nd Hyderabad 🔥🔥





Sent from my LLD-AL10 using Tapatalk

----------


## kannan

> *enkil pinne muthalali kollathu vannu kandolaam....
> *



Riyadh  :Beee: 

Kollam  :cheers:

----------


## Raja Sha

Sidharthan bhai ullil nuranju ponthunna asahishnutha adakkippudichu
Decent and nutral ayi abhinayichu kondirikkukayayirunnu..
Oduvil sahikkan vayyathe pidivittu... Ullilulla vishavum pazhuppum kurupotti purathu chadippoyi..
Athraye ulloo...
 :Grin:

----------


## abraham

Newspaper advt

----------


## wayanadan

> Riyadh 
> 
> Kollam


ബി - ടെക് സൗദിയിൽ റിലീസായെന്ന് കേട്ടു

----------


## Madmax

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Mike

So same trend il angu poyal Sunday Multi collection may be more than 1st day......

Cinemax Big Screen, PVR Gold , PVR Big screen oke nalla impact undakkum collection il .......







> @2mrow okke night shows kochi multi off fast filling anu
> Innnu rathriyodu koodi nightshows okk cinemax full akum

----------


## Abin thomas

> So same trend il angu poyal Sunday Multi collection may be more than 1st day......
> 
> Cinemax Big Screen, PVR Gold , PVR Big screen oke nalla impact undakkum collection il .......


Ee weekend polikum.ellarum fight nirthi active ayal mathy.final cltn varumpol collectionil tharkamullavar adi undakiya pore.ipo promo time anu.

----------


## Ilayathalapathi

Aries plex big screen 4 shows from tomorow..

----------


## Iyyer The Great

> Orikalum alla..angane aanel direct aayi paranjaal pore.. misunderstood cheyyarute enne paranjitte karyavila...ennalum ?a IH and 10cr collection post kandapo just replied..Padam DAY 1 thanne Kanda aalumane..Best ever crowd for ikka movies aarunnu in pala just lyk aade-2 and Ramleela..athines sesham ulate ariyila..
> 
> Sent from my Lenovo A7020a48 using Tapatalk


Best ever crowd ennullathokke verum over aanu..best in last one year ennu parayaam..athayathu best since March 2017 when TGF released..
Ikkayude mosham periodil thanne KnC fdfs maharani plus yuvarani HF with returns aayitund..which means around 1300 viewers and returns..last ithupole hype vanna TGF also Universal plus Jose HF aayirunnu fdfs..which is over 900 viewers..

so athu vittekk

----------


## ikka

[QUOTE=GABBAR;8323021]


> vox deira city centril innu 16 shows undayirunnu  vox shindagayil 20 + shows und innu ithu wrong aanu


OK Bhai!!! Full list idu!!!

----------


## mujthaba

> Ee weekend polikum.ellarum fight nirthi active ayal mathy.final cltn varumpol collectionil tharkamullavar adi undakiya pore.ipo promo time anu.


Verum sathyam ..

----------


## Iyyer The Great

> Multiplex booking status vachu collection idunnathu enganeyaa.. naan multiplex nerathe book cheythaanu pokaarullathu ennal pinneed online booking additional charges edukkunnu ennu manassilaakki . Counter ninnu ticket maathrame ticket edukkarullu ..
>              Ente doubt endha ennu vachaal filim thudaghi 10 ,15 minute vare counter ticket kodukkarundu ...Athokke 
> Ee online booking status il update aayi ulla collection aano evide multiplex collection aayi varunnathu..


Show time kazhinjum book cheyunna page close cheyyathe, refresh cheyyathe vechaal counter booking also kazhinju varunna status kaanaam..like say after 30 mins from the start of the show, nammal refresh cheyyathe open aakki vecha page nokkiyaal athuvare poya ella ticketum kooti ulla status kittum

----------


## kannan

> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Chk Date  :Wink:

----------


## Ajeesh Antony

Naale 9.20 pm Novo Cinemas Mega Mall Sharjah

----------


## Mammooka fan

#AbrahaminteSanthathikal  shifted to Changanassery Abhinaya 👌

Booking opened

----------


## Mammooka fan

#AbrahaminteSanthathikal Cochin Multiplex Update , From Friday Onwards :

#Cinemax - 6 Shows
#PVRGold - 2 Shows
#PVR - 5 Shows
#QCinemas - 5 Shows
#PanCinemas - 4 Shows

Total - 22 Shows

----------


## Mammooka fan

AbrahaminteSanthathikal added 2 theater in Trivandrum Area SP Cinemas Peyad and Sindhu Cinemas Venjaramoodu @mammukka

----------


## Sidharthan

> Best ever crowd ennullathokke verum over aanu..best in last one year ennu parayaam..athayathu best since March 2017 when TGF released..
> Ikkayude mosham periodil thanne KnC fdfs maharani plus yuvarani HF with returns aayitund..which means around 1300 viewers and returns..last ithupole hype vanna TGF also Universal plus Jose HF aayirunnu fdfs..which is over 900 viewers..
> 
> so athu vittekk


Knc and tgf oke fdfs crowd kaanumarikum..njan 1st 2days udesichane paranje..pinne aa postum negative sensilaane edutatenkil onum parayunila..

Sent from my Lenovo A7020a48 using Tapatalk

----------


## Iyyer The Great

First week il ulla same show count thanne maintain cheyyum ennu thonnunnu... blockbuster  :Band:

----------


## Iyyer The Great

> Knc and tgf oke fdfs crowd kaanumarikum..njan 1st 2days udesichane paranje..pinne aa postum negative sensilaane edutatenkil onum parayunila..
> 
> Sent from my Lenovo A7020a48 using Tapatalk


Negative sense il eduthittonnumilla..just told the fact..after opening weekend, maybe ikka's best since pokkiriraja or best actor aayirikkum..appalum Bhaskar avide und..it was super strong in pala and had 50 days run approx

----------


## Abin thomas

> First week il ulla same show count thanne maintain cheyyum ennu thonnunnu... blockbuster


July 6 ' koode' release undengil apol mathre nammude show count valiya kurav varu.theevandi valya pani tharilla.

Sent from my Redmi Note 5 Pro using Tapatalk

----------


## Mammooka fan

> First week il ulla same show count thanne maintain cheyyum ennu thonnunnu... blockbuster


Removals ilenkil koodum

----------


## Mammooka fan

> July 6 koode release undengil apol mathre nammude show count valiya kurav varu.theevandi valya pani tharilla.
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 5 Pro using Tapatalk


Theevandi ude koode kunjalimarakar animation teaser kanuo

----------


## Keelezi Achu

:Band:   :Band:

----------


## Keelezi Achu

ee Weekend'inodu koodi ippozhulla haters'um fighter'um Kalam vidum..

----------


## Abin thomas

> Theevandi ude koode kunjalimarakar animation teaser kanuo


Undenna arinjath.athu vid ipo abraham anu important

Sent from my Redmi Note 5 Pro using Tapatalk

----------


## KOBRA

*Abrahaminte Santhathikal PVR: Lulu, Kochi* 
*Today, 21 Jun, 07:00 PM*


Only 15 tickets left

----------


## KOBRA

*Abrahaminte Santhathikal Cinemax: Oberon, Kochi*


*Today, 21 Jun, 06:30 PM*




Only 20 tickets left

----------


## KOBRA

*Abrahaminte Santhathikal Q Cinemas: Gold Souk Grande*


*Today, 21 Jun, 07:00 PM

**60% alredy filled*

----------


## KOBRA

*Abrahaminte Santhathikal PVR: Lulu (Gold), Kochi*


*Today, 21 Jun, 07:45 PM*




*Only 2 tickets left*

----------


## bellari

Naale ernakulam jilla school avadhi aaanu enna vaarthakal sheriyaano

----------


## KOBRA

*FAST FILLING*

Vanitha-Veneetha CINEPLEX : Edappally

Pan Cinemas: Nucleus Mall

----------


## King Amal

ജില്ലയിലെ എല്ലാ സ്കൂളുകൾക്കും കളക്ടർ നാളെ അവധി പ്രഖ്യാപിച്ചു സിബിഎസ്ഇ ഐസിഎസ്ഇ ബോർഡുകൾക്ക് കീഴിൽ വരുന്ന സ്കൂളുകൾക്കും കേന്ദ്രീയ വിദ്യാലയങ്ങൾക്കും അവധി ബാധകമാണ്..

Ath polichuu..  

Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk

----------


## Akhil krishnan

> Naale ernakulam jilla school avadhi aaanu enna vaarthakal sheriyaano


athe..pakshe pkaram saturday class und..

----------


## KOBRA

> ജില്ലയിലെ എല്ലാ സ്കൂളുകൾക്കും കളക്ടർ നാളെ അവധി പ്രഖ്യാപിച്ചു സിബിഎസ്ഇ ഐസിഎസ്ഇ ബോർഡുകൾക്ക് കീഴിൽ വരുന്ന സ്കൂളുകൾക്കും കേന്ദ്രീയ വിദ്യാലയങ്ങൾക്കും അവധി ബാധകമാണ്..
> 
> Ath polichuu..  
> 
> Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk


Enthanu reson ?

----------


## Akhil krishnan



----------


## Mike

Mazha ayirikkum.....

Alappey District chila sthalangalilum nale schools avadhi anu........





> Enthanu reson ?

----------


## wayanadan

> #AbrahaminteSanthathikal Cochin Multiplex Update , From Friday Onwards :
> 
> #Cinemax - 6 Shows
> #PVRGold - 2 Shows
> #PVR - 5 Shows
> #QCinemas - 5 Shows
> #PanCinemas - 4 Shows
> 
> Total - 22 Shows


 :Good:  .......

----------


## wayanadan

> ജില്ലയിലെ എല്ലാ സ്കൂളുകൾക്കും കളക്ടർ നാളെ അവധി പ്രഖ്യാപിച്ചു സിബിഎസ്ഇ ഐസിഎസ്ഇ ബോർഡുകൾക്ക് കീഴിൽ വരുന്ന സ്കൂളുകൾക്കും കേന്ദ്രീയ വിദ്യാലയങ്ങൾക്കും അവധി ബാധകമാണ്..
> 
> Ath polichuu..  
> 
> Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk


കാരണം ? ......

----------


## wayanadan

> Removals ilenkil koodum


ഉണ്ടാവില്ല

----------


## Kannadi

Ikka dharshanam @ajial cinescape Kuwait
Tomorrow 9.30pm

Sent from my SM-G610F using Tapatalk

----------


## loudspeaker

> Friend Nalathek book cheythu.. 6.45 pm show @kuwait ajial cinema fahaheel


open aayi.......................ok

----------


## GABBAR

[QUOTE=ikka;8323187]


> OK Bhai!!! Full list idu!!!


njan eduthilla ini edukkan pattilla kure shows teernnu poyi first 6 shows aanu update cheythadhu booking koodiyappo 16 aakki
innu veendu midnight shows add cheythu shindaga city centre il 20+ und  khaleej time sil varunnath correct alla  
ishtam pole extra shows add cheyunnund.
ivide aarenkillum track cheyyunnundo ?

https://uae.voxcinemas.com/movies/ab...alam#showtimes
https://www.novocinemas.com/uae/movi...-santhathikal/
https://www.cineroyal.ae/home/chooseScreen?filmId=338
https://oscarcinema.ae/movies/abraha...nthathikal/873
https://www.theroxycinemas.com/movie...kal-malayalam/
https://www.starcinemas.ae/Movie_Inf...dRaGR3hjjdw%3d
https://www.cinemacity.ae/Browsing/M...s/h-HO10000455
https://www.cinemauae.com/sharjah/star-cineplex-cinema/
http://www.galleriacinemadubai.ae/Th...110A7HeCwRM%3d

----------


## loudspeaker

> Ikka dharshanam @ajial cinescape Kuwait
> Tomorrow 9.30pm
> 
> Sent from my SM-G610F using Tapatalk



open 4 today................................

----------


## abraham

Pattambi krishna

----------


## jumail pala

Tanur first show hf inaley matinee thottu veendum kalichu thudangi

----------


## Akhil krishnan

Varkala SR First Show



Sent from my LLD-AL10 using Tapatalk

----------


## Akhil krishnan

Show Increases From Tomorrow



Sent from my LLD-AL10 using Tapatalk

----------


## Akhil krishnan

Tanur PVS First Show



Sent from my LLD-AL10 using Tapatalk

----------


## Akhil krishnan

PVR Lulu




Sent from my LLD-AL10 using Tapatalk

----------


## Akhil krishnan

Sent from my LLD-AL10 using Tapatalk

----------


## abraham

Alpy kairali fs hf

----------


## abraham

Pvr 7:00 pm show hf alle

----------


## Deepu k

> Knc and tgf oke fdfs crowd kaanumarikum..njan 1st 2days udesichane paranje..pinne aa postum negative sensilaane edutatenkil onum parayunila..
> 
> Sent from my Lenovo A7020a48 using Tapatalk


KnC anu pokkiriraja kazhinju eettavum 1st day kooduthal crowd vanna mammootty padam ithuvare.noonshow mahrani yuvarani full. First show maharani full. Second show randum full .annu second show heavy returns ayirunnu.2nd day siddarthan parjathu correct thanne.

----------


## Akhil krishnan

Kochi Plexes Remaining Shows Fast Filling..

----------


## The wrong one

Aavum rand ticket engand bakkiyundayironnollu 15 min munp


> Pvr 7:00 pm show hf alle


Sent from my SM-T231 using Tapatalk

----------


## Akhil krishnan

EKM Kavitha



Sent from my LLD-AL10 using Tapatalk

----------


## AJAY

Kasaba,master piece ,btr...okke valiya initial nediya padangal alley..??.ithenthonnadey avashyam illatha discussion s...

----------


## Jus4fun

Kerala alone 40+ kadakuvo poku kandittu angane thonnunu

----------


## Akhil krishnan

> Kerala alone 40+ kadakuvo poku kandittu angane thonnunu


weekend heavy aayal sure aanu.. mazha aanu prashnam.. mikka idathum nalla mazhaya.. 

Sent from my LLD-AL10 using Tapatalk

----------


## AJAY

> Kerala alone 40+ kadakuvo poku kandittu angane thonnunu


8 crores invest cheythu 80 crores nedunna padathiney alley nammal industry hit ennu vilikkendathu...30 crores irakki 100 CR's inekkalum anthassilley...???

----------


## Jus4fun

> 8 crores invest cheythu 80 crores nedunna padathiney alley nammal industry hit ennu vilikkendathu...30 crores irakki 100 CR's inekkalum anthassilley...???


 Oho ethraya ithinte budget??  Above 10 onnum kanillalo??

----------


## Veiwer11

So innum poly thanne alleee

----------


## Madmax

Today booked .. @360 mall Kuwait .. show time 9.25 pm 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Akhil krishnan

> Oho ethraya ithinte budget??  Above 10 onnum kanillalo??


8-8.5crs aanu budget

----------


## Akhil krishnan

Kunnamkulam Bhavana

----------


## Iyyer The Great

> Kasaba,master piece ,btr...okke valiya initial nediya padangal alley..??.ithenthonnadey avashyam illatha discussion s...


TGF nu und ithinekkaal..due to screen count advantage.. occupancy okke same thanne aanu almost..ithu better aanenkile ullu..

Kasaba kku ithra screens undaayirunnillallo..ithu thanne way above..

----------


## Tigerbasskool

> Oho ethraya ithinte budget??  Above 10 onnum kanillalo??


10 cr thaazyee ullu budjet with p&p n mam remuneration

ipol thanne 6 cr share aayi means around 13.5 cr Gross 

producer already making money within 6 days of release

----------


## Jus4fun

ഇക്കാന്റെ genuine  50 cr padam avatte ithu  :Drum:

----------


## Iyyer The Great

Nalathe night shows nu already nalla booking aayi ekm..PVR il 2 shows koodi venamaayirunnu..

----------


## Iyyer The Great

> ഇക്കാന്റെ genuine  50 cr padam avatte ithu


Yes.. athu kazhinju maamaankathiloode malayalathile adya genuine 100 cr ikka edukkatte  :Drum:

----------


## Tigerbasskool

> ഇക്കാന്റെ genuine  50 cr padam avatte ithu


what u mean by genuine 50 cr?

The Great Father movie already entered the 50 Crore Club

This movie will go above That

----------


## Abin thomas

> ഇക്കാന്റെ genuine  50 cr padam avatte ithu


Ente ponnu bhai namichu.ivde aranu genuine.film is an art.more over its a business.

----------


## Kannan Mahesh

> Nalathe night shows nu already nalla booking aayi ekm..PVR il 2 shows koodi venamaayirunnu..


Ravile aake vishamam thonni.. Mazhayum pinne status kuravum okke kettappol. Night pik up ayittundallo alle?  Atho innu theerthum mosamano. Degrading okke kandappol anganeyano ennu samsayichu. Next 50crore expect cheyyunna film aanith.nadakkumallo alle.. Arenkilum oru urapp tharane. Pinne gcc, roi status engane?

----------


## Jus4fun

[QUOTE=Tigerbasskool;8323335]what u mean by genuine 50 cr?

The Great Father movie already entered the 50 Crore Club


This movie will go above That[/QUOTE

Genuine for all including haters, 
oppam, drishyam,premam, 2C.. Etc oke angigaricha pole

----------


## Raja Sha

Kanatha mazhayanu innu engum..
Athu innathe collectione alpam doshakaramayi badhichittundavum..
Enkilum enkilum  shows palayidathum full aakunnu ennathu ithu BB aayikkazhinju ennu theliyikkunnu..

----------


## Raja Sha

> Alpy kairali fs hf


Sreeyilum illayirunno..
Avideyum full aayo

----------


## Don David

Working day alle mashey...heavy rain undaarnnu morning ....innalatheyum mininhatheyum athra illelum innum good status und evening aanu kooduthal pick up aayath ...ROI naale aanu release


> Ravile aake vishamam thonni.. Mazhayum pinne status kuravum okke kettappol. Night pik up ayittundallo alle?  Atho innu theerthum mosamano. Degrading okke kandappol anganeyano ennu samsayichu. Next 50crore expect cheyyunna film aanith.nadakkumallo alle.. Arenkilum oru urapp tharane. Pinne gcc, roi status engane?


Sent from my vivo 1723 using Tapatalk

----------


## abraham

> Sreeyilum illayirunno..
> Avideyum full aayo


Ariyilla..

----------


## Akhil krishnan

From Oscar Cinema Al Wahda Mall Abudhabi

----------


## Akhil krishnan

ഒരു സിനിമ വലിയ വിജയമാകുന്നതിന്റെ ഏറ്റവും വലിയ തെളിവാണ് ദിനം പ്രതിയുള്ള ഷോ വർധനവ് . ഇവിടെ കൂത്തുപറമ്പ് ബേബിയിൽ നാലു ഷോയിൽ തുടങ്ങിയ അബ്രഹാം ഇപ്പോൾ 5 ഷോയിലേക്ക് ഉയർന്നു . സാധാരണ റിലീസ് ദിനങ്ങളിൽ ആണ് 5 ഷോ എന്ന കൗണ്ട് സാധാരണ ലഭിക്കാറുള്ളത്...
ഇത് മാത്രമല്ല കൊടുങ്ങല്ലൂർ കാർണിവൽ സിനിമാസിൽ 3 ഷോസിൽ നിന്നും 6 ഷോസിലേക്ക് ഉയർത്തി..
കൊടുങ്ങല്ലൂർ ശ്രീ കാളീശ്വരിയിൽ 3 ഷോയിൽ നിന്നും 4 ഷോയിലേക്ക് ഉയർത്തി, അത് കൂടാതെ നാളെ മുതൽ 2nd ഷോ 2 സ്*ക്രീനിൽ...
റിലീസ് ഇല്ലായിരുന്ന sp peyad സിനിമാസിൽ നാളെ.മുതൽ ..
റിലീസ് ഇല്ലായിരുന്ന കൊല്ലം ഉഷയിൽ നാളെ മുതൽ 2 ഷോ ആഡ് ചെയ്തിരിക്കുന്നു..
കൂത്തുപറമ്പ് സ്റ്ററിൽ 3 ഷോയിൽ നിന്നും 5 ഷോയിലേക്ക്..
നാളെ മുതൽ വടകര അശോക് cnc ക്ക് പുറമെ CNC ഫിലിം ഹൗസിലും പ്രദര്ശനം...
കോഴിക്കോട് 1200 സീറ്റ് ഉള്ള അപ്സരക്ക് പുറമെ ശ്രീയിലും പ്രദർശനം...
ആപപ്പുഴയിൽ കൈരളിയും ശ്രീയിലും പ്രദർശനം...
റിലീസ് ചെയ്തു 6 ദിനങ്ങൾ പിന്നിടുമ്പോഴും തലസ്ഥാനത്ത് ഒന്നിൽ കൂടുതൽ തീയറ്ററിൽ പ്രദർശനം....
കണ്ടവർ വീണ്ടും കാണുകയും പറയുകയും ചെയ്യുന്നു .. ഇതിൽ തീയറ്ററിൽ ആഘോഷിക്കേണ്ട കാണേണ്ട ചിത്രം...

----------


## Tigerbasskool

[QUOTE=Jus4fun;8323340]


> what u mean by genuine 50 cr?
> 
> The Great Father movie already entered the 50 Crore Club
> 
> 
> This movie will go above That[/QUOTE
> 
> Genuine for all including haters, 
> oppam, drishyam,premam, 2C.. Etc oke angigaricha pole


drishyam ok accepted

but premem lal fans accept cheythuttu illaa...oppam mam fans accept cheythittu illaa,2 coun prithvi fans accept cheythittu illaa athe polee thannee TFG lal fans accept cheythittu illaa...pulimurugan 50 cr ok accepted but 100 cr aarum accept cheythittu illaaa 150cr fake ennu aanu apreyunethu  :Laughing:  and the list goes on....abraham 50 cr club il keriyaal thannee lal fans wont accept it....so ellavereyum accept cheynnee padam okee rare case aanu like drishyam maybe

----------


## Raja Sha

2nd weekil palayidathum special fans show  late night show adakkam
undakunnathu ee padam pothujanam etteduthu ennatinu thelivanu..

Vampan Initial collection nediya shesham athu nilanirthan kazhiyathe poya
Big B pole aavilla ithu ennu urappikkaam lakshanam kandittu..

----------


## Kannan Mahesh

> Working day alle mashey...heavy rain undaarnnu morning ....innalatheyum mininhatheyum athra illelum innum good status und evening aanu kooduthal pick up aayath ...ROI naale aanu release
> 
> Sent from my vivo 1723 using Tapatalk


Sorry roi naleyanallo. Booking kand ariyathe chodichatha.. 2divasamayi updated Alla. Jolythirakkanu..

----------


## abraham

Kattanam

----------


## Neerali

> Yes.. athu kazhinju maamaankathiloode malayalathile adya genuine 100 cr ikka edukkatte


Kidukkan reply...adichu annakkil koduthu...

----------


## Deewana

Very good status for Abraham in Balussery and Koyilandy  :Clap:  



Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk

----------


## ShahSM

> But adyathe kurach bhagam athra convincing ayilla.. malayalathil entho gun fights edukumbo otum resamayi vararilla.. hero has ample time engane vedivechalum villainmar marikum.. herokk otta vedi kollilla..


അതു പിന്നെ ഒട്ടുമിക്ക industries ലും അങ്ങനെയാ. ഗൺ ഫൈറ്റുള്ളതിൽ എന്റെ ഫേവ് john wick ആണ്. ചങ്ങായി മരിക്കുന്നുണ്ടോ അതിൽ. അതുപോലെ Arnoldഉം Silversteinഉം കൂടി ഒരു രണ്ടായിരം പേരെയെങ്കിലും കൊന്നിട്ടുണ്ടാവും!

Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk

----------


## Thomachayan

[QUOTE=Tigerbasskool;8323350]


> drishyam ok accepted
> 
> but premem lal fans accept cheythuttu illaa...oppam mam fans accept cheythittu illaa,2 coun prithvi fans accept cheythittu illaa athe polee thannee TFG lal fans accept cheythittu illaa...pulimurugan 50 cr ok accepted but 100 cr aarum accept cheythittu illaaa 150cr fake ennu aanu apreyunethu  and the list goes on....abraham 50 cr club il keriyaal thannee lal fans wont accept it....so ellavereyum accept cheynnee padam okee rare case aanu like drishyam maybe


Ith polathe onnu ur starinu ith vare kaditilla kaanukayumilla ennu urapulkathondano !idakk idakk nee pstunnath lol!!


https://youtu.be/oEJbV8UWjaw?t=5
https://youtu.be/-Fj9w2_Mvy8?t=61




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Tissot

[QUOTE=Tigerbasskool;8323350]


> drishyam ok accepted
> 
> but premem lal fans accept cheythuttu illaa...oppam mam fans accept cheythittu illaa,2 coun prithvi fans accept cheythittu illaa athe polee thannee TFG lal fans accept cheythittu illaa...pulimurugan 50 cr ok accepted but 100 cr aarum accept cheythittu illaaa 150cr fake ennu aanu apreyunethu  and the list goes on....abraham 50 cr club il keriyaal thannee lal fans wont accept it....so ellavereyum accept cheynnee padam okee rare case aanu like drishyam maybe


Pulimurugan okey all business 150 ellarum accept cheyunathanu in general...enthanu bhai

----------


## rajv

At last a good watchable movie after a long time

----------


## Mike



----------


## Sidharthan

> Sidharthan bhai ullil nuranju ponthunna asahishnutha adakkippudichu
> Decent and nutral ayi abhinayichu kondirikkukayayirunnu..
> Oduvil sahikkan vayyathe pidivittu... Ullilulla vishavum pazhuppum kurupotti purathu chadippoyi..
> Athraye ulloo...


Araane neutral?epozhum  evdeyum parayum lalettan Fan enne..alathe ikka down aayapo makane pokkaan poya oouchalikale pole alla... angane ahankarikaan vendi ulathokke ettan thannitum unde...2IHs in a row...8varshamayi fb postukalil koode matram  ikka aswasipikunundallo.. epo entayalum Oru karyatil santhosham unde theatre support Ila,antony hold  ennoke Ulla parachil kaanan illa..alenkil epo athe varende tym aayi..ee posteril kaanunna breaking all collection records ennoke parayumbo TGFinte 4 days 20crum break aayi kanumallo..👏👏 Ikkade post onnum kandilla angane paranje..inipo 8cr movie 80cr collect cheytaal IH aayi prakhyapikaam... ulla Vishavum pazhuppum purathe vititunde...Ningale  8kollamayi adakipidiche irikunna kudilatha oke oke ingane purathe varatte..kurachude visham cheetunna Oru post koode poratte..

Pls move this post to fan fight thread @Renjus

Sent from my Lenovo A7020a48 using Tapatalk

----------


## Mike



----------


## ChalakudikaraN

chalakudy surabhi first show house full missed for around 20 tickets

----------


## Mike

Pala Universal #Firstshow
#Abrahamintesanthathikal#Day6#Derickruling

----------


## Sidharthan

> Yes.. athu kazhinju maamaankathiloode malayalathile adya genuine 100 cr ikka edukkatte


😂ejjathi 👏👏

Sent from my Lenovo A7020a48 using Tapatalk

----------


## Mike

Muvattupuzha Issac #Firstshow#Abrahamintesanthathikal#Day6

----------


## Mike

നാളെ മുതൽ അബ്രഹാമിന്റെ സന്തതികൾ കൊല്ലം ഉഷയിലും എത്തുന്നു . 6.30pm, 9.30pm...

Don echiri vellam kudikkum nale muthal :Roll:

----------


## Mike

Kunnamkulam Bhavana #Firstshow 70% 
#Derickruling#Abrahamintesanthathikal#Day6

----------


## Abin thomas

> Araane neutral?epozhum  evdeyum parayum lalettan Fan enne..alathe ikka down aayapo makane pokkaan poya oouchalikale pole alla... angane ahankarikaan vendi ulathokke ettan thannitum unde...2IHs in a row...8varshamayi fb postukalil koode matram  ikka aswasipikunundallo.. epo entayalum Oru karyatil santhosham unde theatre support Ila,antony hold  ennoke Ulla parachil kaanan illa..alenkil epo athe varende tym aayi..ee posteril kaanunna breaking all collection records ennoke parayumbo TGFinte 4 days 20crum break aayi kanumallo..👏👏 Ikkade post onnum kandilla angane paranje..inipo 8cr movie 80cr collect cheytaal IH aayi prakhyapikaam... ulla Vishavum pazhuppum purathe vititunde...Ningale  8kollamayi adakipidiche irikunna kudilatha oke oke ingane purathe varatte..kurachude visham cheetunna Oru post koode poratte..
> 
> Pls move this post to fan fight thread @Renjus
> 
> Sent from my Lenovo A7020a48 using Tapatalk


Makane pokkunna karyathil ettan fans thanneyanu orupadu munnil.adhi release day kottayam abhilash theatrnu munpil vecha cut outs nd flexes dulquerinu swapnam polum kanan patilla.baki cltn discussions thalparyamilla athoke ningal ayiko.makane pokkunna karyam paranjenne ullu.makante purake fans poyengil orikalum kammath nd kammath,gangster,abraham,kasaba,tgf,btr poleyulla padangalk first day ithra reception kitilla.

Lalettan ayalum ikka ayalum mone support cheyunnath mosham karyamonnumalla.dulquer fansil nalla oru percentage other actor fans undennu enik urapund.ikkayk favour cheyatha kottayam areayil dulqierinte mosham padam polum hold cheyunund.

Ramaleela 80cr thallalil lalettan fans react cheyathathil vishamamund.targeted only mammooka.adhehathinte parajayam pucham oke kanda mathiyallo ellarkum(thangale udheshich alla pothuve paranjatha)

----------


## Jamesbond007

Qatar Asian town Cinemayil 20 show aanu innu Abrahaminu.. oro half an hourilum show...evening shows ellaam marana booking.. mikkathum 80% filled already.. same time ulla shows polum heavy status...

----------


## Jus4fun

> Yes.. athu kazhinju maamaankathiloode malayalathile adya genuine 100 cr ikka edukkatte


പോരാ 40-50 kodi alle budget genuine ayi oru 200 kodiya nallathu, athakumbol vere arkum pottikanum pattila 

Positive ayi oru karyam parayumbol athilum kuthithirip,  :Namichu:

----------


## Jus4fun

Ikka ethra kodi venengillum nedatte, genuine ayo allathayo
ippam ee padam nallonam odunundallo sandosham

----------


## Iyyer The Great

> 😂ejjathi 👏👏
> 
> Sent from my Lenovo A7020a48 using Tapatalk


Ithokke enth.jpg

----------


## DAVID007

കൈരളി പീപ്പിള്* ടീവി..😍

Sent from my SM-G360FY using Tapatalk

----------


## Iyyer The Great

> പോരാ 40-50 kodi alle budget genuine ayi oru 200 kodiya nallathu, athakumbol vere arkum pottikanum pattila 
> 
> Positive ayi oru karyam parayumbol athilum kuthithirip,


Positive aanennu vaayikkunnavarkkum thonnande...

----------


## Jus4fun

> Positive aanennu vaayikkunnavarkkum thonnande...


Adutha pravisham POSITIVE enu heading kodukam,..... 
Jus kidding,fightinonum illa ninga hf shows pic ittu ahladipin :Cheerleader:

----------


## Akhil krishnan

Superb Bookings 🔥🔥🔥




Sent from my LLD-AL10 using Tapatalk

----------


## Keelezi Achu

ഈ സന്തതി അങ്ങനെ പെട്ടന്ന് പോകാൻ വന്നവനല്ല..
 :Band:

----------


## mujthaba

Youtube motham theatre response vdos .. ipo ath kandirikal aan main pani .. romanjam

----------


## Keelezi Achu

നാളെ മുതൽ ഫുൾ പൊളിച്ചടുക്കൽ..
ജിസിസി / ROI / Kerala 5++ മിനിമം വരും.

----------


## Iyyer The Great

> Superb Bookings 🔥🔥🔥
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my LLD-AL10 using Tapatalk


Vanithayile one of the best performances aanu ithinu..ippo 4 screen aayathinte gunam nallonam kitti...ivide ithra adhikam show varunnathukondaavum PVRil show increase kittathe...kittunna collection vechu 7 shows enkilum vendathaanu..

----------


## Akhil krishnan

നാളെ മുതൽ #AbrahaminteSanthathikal  കൊല്ലം  ഉഷയിലും എത്തുന്നു . 6 .30pm , 9 .30pm ...

----------


## Antonio

> Njaan padam kandittilla. Pakshe evideyo vayichu that it is a mega budget film. Thats why I asked. Ippo aaro reply cheythu 8 crore budget film aanennu


10-11 crore only

----------


## Antonio

> നാളെ മുതൽ #AbrahaminteSanthathikal  കൊല്ലം  ഉഷയിലും എത്തുന്നു . 6 .30pm , 9 .30pm ...


Partha
Pranavam 
Usha
Gmax 
Carnival

----------


## KOBRA

👉കൂത്തുപറമ്പ് ബേബിയിൽ നാലു ഷോയിൽ തുടങ്ങിയ അബ്രഹാം ഇപ്പോൾ 5 ഷോയിലേക്ക് ഉയർന്നു.

👉കൊടുങ്ങല്ലൂർ കാർണിവൽ സിനിമാസിൽ 3 ഷോസിൽ നിന്നും 6 ഷോസിലേക്ക് ഉയർത്തി.

👉കൊടുങ്ങല്ലൂർ ശ്രീ കാളീശ്വരിയിൽ 3 ഷോയിൽ നിന്നും 4 ഷോയിലേക്ക് ഉയർത്തി, അത് കൂടാതെ നാളെ മുതൽ 2nd ഷോ 2 സ്*ക്രീനിൽ.

👉റിലീസ് ഇല്ലായിരുന്ന sp peyad സിനിമാസിൽ നാളെ മുതൽ.

👉റിലീസ് ഇല്ലായിരുന്ന കൊല്ലം ഉഷയിൽ നാളെ മുതൽ 2 ഷോ ആഡ് ചെയ്തിരിക്കുന്നു.

👉കൂത്തുപറമ്പ് സ്റ്ററിൽ 3 ഷോയിൽ നിന്നും 5 ഷോയിലേക്ക്.

👉നാളെ മുതൽ വടകര അശോക് cnc ക്ക് പുറമെ CNC ഫിലിം ഹൗസിലും പ്രദര്ശനം.

👉കോഴിക്കോട് 1200 സീറ്റ് ഉള്ള അപ്സരക്ക് പുറമെ ശ്രീയിലും പ്രദർശനം.

👉ആലപ്പുഴയിൽ കൈരളിയും ശ്രീയിലും പ്രദർശനം.

👉കൊച്ചിൻ മൾട്ടിയിൽ നാളെ മുതൽ 22 ഷോസ്.

👉റിലീസ് ചെയ്തു 6 ദിനങ്ങൾ പിന്നിടുമ്പോഴും തലസ്ഥാനത്ത് ഒന്നിൽ കൂടുതൽ തീയറ്ററിൽ പ്രദർശനം.

*MegaBlockbuster* 💪
*Abrahaminte Santhathikal* 😘😘😘

----------


## Antonio

@Abin thomas...Bro Kottayam updates mathram..nammakk nallath mathram ippo kaanam kekkam...
Bakki ellam varana pole varatte...
Ikka haters nte comments ini koodum, second week ilekk keruvalle

----------


## Madhavanunni

*UAE Shows(June 21) ~ 281 Shows+ (41 Locations)**

**Dubai(10 Locations || 89 Shows)*

Deira Galleria ~ 6 Shows  (1.30pm, 4.30pm, 7.30pm, 10.30pm, 1am, 1.30am)

Novo Festival Mall ~ 3 Shows (11am, 5pm, 11pm)

Novo Ibn Battuta Mall  ~ 13 Shows (10am, 12pm, 1pm, 3pm, 4pm, 6pm, 7pm, 8.30pm, 9pm, 9.30pm, 10pm, 11pm, 11.59pm)

Novo Dragon Mart 2 ~ 11 Shows (10am, 11am, 1pm, 2pm, 4pm, 5pm, 7pm, 8pm, 9.15pm, 10pm, 11pm)

VOX Grand Hyatt Cineplex ~ 7 Shows (11.30am, 2.40pm, 5.50pm, 9pm, 12.10am, 12.50am,1am)

VOX Deira City Centre ~ 16 Shows (9.30am, 10.50am,1.35pm, 2pm, 4.30pm, 5.10pm, 8.20pm, 11pm, 11.30pm, 12.15am, 12.30am, 1.15am)

VOX Burjuman Mall ~ 10 shows  (10am, 1.55pm, 3.40pm, 7pm, 7.40pm,7.45pm, 9.25pm,10.15pm,11.30pm, 1.20am)

VOX Shindagha City Centre ~ 20 Shows (10am, 10.30am, 1.10pm, 1.40pm, 4.20pm, 4.50pm, 6.20pm, 7pm, 7.20pm, 7.30pm, 8pm, 9.45pm, 10.15pm, 10.40pm, 11.10pm, 12.55am, 1.20am, 1.45am, 2am, 2.15am) 

CinemaCity Arabian Center ~ 2 Shows (6.25pm, 11.35pm) 

Roxy City Walk ~ 1 Show  (10pm)

*Sharjah(7 Locations || 60 Shows)*

Vox city centre ~ 7 Shows (10.45am, 11.40am, 2pm, 5.10pm, 6.20pm, 8.20pm, 10.45pm, 11.30pm)

Star Cineplex ~ 12 Shows (1.30pm, 4.30pm, 7.30pm,9pm, 9pm, 10.30pm, 10.45pm, 11.55pm, 11.55pm, 11.55pm, 1am, 1.10am)

Al Hamra ~ 5 Shows (1.30pm, 4.30pm, 7.30pm, 10.30pm, 1.15am )

Novo Buhairah  Centre ~ 5 Shows (10am, 12.50pm, 3.40pm, 6.30pm, 9.20pm) 

Novo Megamall ~ 15 Shows (10am, 10.30am, 11am, 12.50pm, 1.20pm, 1.50pm, 3.40pm, 4.10pm, 4.40pm, 6.30pm, 7.30pm, 9.20pm, 9.40pm, 10.20pm, 11.55pm) 

Novo Sahara Centre ~ 6 Shows (11.30am, 2.30pm, 5.30pm, 8.30pm, 9.30pm, 11.30pm)

Oscar Al Shaab Village ~ 9 Shows (10.30am, 12.45pm, 2.45pm, 4.30pm, 7pm, 8.15pm, 9.30pm, 10.45pm, 11.59pm) 

*Ajman(1 Location || 7 Shows)*

VOX City Centre ~ 7 Shows (10.30am, 1.40pm,2.30pm,  4.50pm, 8pm, 11.45pm, 1am)

*Umm Al Quwain(1 Location || 3 Shows)*

Granada ~ 3 Shows (5pm, 8pm, 11pm) 

*Fujairah(3 Locations || 22 Shows)*

Vox City Centre ~ 3 Shows (12pm, 3.15pm, 11.25pm)

Star Century Cineplex ~ 6 Shows (10am, 12.45pm, 3.30pm, 6.15pm, 9pm, 11.45pm)

Star Dana Cinema ~ 13 Shows (10.15am, 11am, 12.45pm, 2pm, 3.15pm, 4.30pm, 5.45pm, 7pm, 8.05pm, 9.30pm, 10.30pm, 11.45pm, 1am)

*Ras Al Khaimah(3 Locations || 11 Shows)*

Novo Manar Mall ~ 2 Shows (1.45pm, 8pm) 

Al Naeem Cinemax ~ 3  Shows (10am, 12.45pm, 3.30pm)

Gulf Cinema ~ 6 Shows (1.45pm, 5pm, 8pm, 10.45pm, 1.15am, 1.30am)

*Abu Dhabi(11 Locations || 70 Shows)*

Star National Cinema ~ 9 Shows (11am, 2pm, 5pm, 6.30pm, 8pm, 9.30pm, 10.45pm, 11.59pm, 1.10am)

Star Grand Safeer ~ 9 Shows (12.45pm, 1.30pm,3.45pm, 4.30pm, 6.30pm, 7.30pm, 9.15pm, 10.30pm, 11.59pm)

Novo Trade Center ~ 7 Shows (12pm, 3pm, 6pm, 8.30pm, 9pm, 11.30pm, 11.59pm) 

Oscar Al Wahda Mall ~ 8 Shows (10.45am, 1.15pm, 3.45pm, 6.15pm, 8pm, 9pm, 10.30pm ,11.45pm)

VOX Marina Mall ~ 5 Shows (12.55pm, 4.10pm, 7.25pm, 10.45pm, 12.30am)

Al Mariah Cinemas ~ 5 Shows (12.30pm, 3.15pm, 6pm, 9pm, 12am)

Eldorado Cinemas ~ 4 Shows

Cine Royal Khalidiyah Mall ~ 6 Shows (11am, 2pm, 5pm, 7.20pm, 8pm, 11pm) 

Cine Royal Dalma Mall ~ 8 Shows (11am, 1.55pm, 4.50pm, 5.30pm, 7.45pm, 8.30pm, 10.45pm, 11.20pm)

Cine Royal Deerfields Mall ~ 2 Shows (7.30pm, 10.20pm)

Cine Royal Ruwais Mall ~ 7 Shows (11am, 2pm, 4.45pm, 6.35pm, 7.45pm, 9.15pm, 10.30pm)

*Al Ain(5 Locations || 19 Shows)*

Oscar Sports Club ~ 4 Shows (1.30pm, 6.45pm, 9.15pm, 11.45pm)

Oscar Al Foah ~ 3 Shows (6.45pm, 9.15pm, 11.45pm)

Oscar Barari Outlet Mall ~ 3 Shows (7pm, 9.30pm, 11.59pm)

Star Al Ain mall ~ 3 Shows (7pm, 9.40pm,12.20am)

Star Bawadi cinema ~ 6 Shows  (10.30am,1.10pm,3.50pm,6.30pm,9.10pm,11.50pm)

----------


## Madhavanunni

*UAE ~ June 20 ~ Preview Shows List ~ 38 + shows*

*Dubai* ~ 10 Shows

Novo Ibn Battuta Mall ~ 11.10PM,11.50PM
Novo Festival Mall ~ 11PM,11.30PM
Novo Dragon Mart 2 ~ 11PM,11.30PM,11.59PM
Vox Deira city centre ~ 1 show
Vox Burjuman Mall ~  1 show
Vox Shindagha City Centre ~ 1 show

Abu Dhabi ~ 9 Shows

Novo World Trade Centre ~ 11.15PM,11.59PM
Oscar Al Wahda Mall ~ 11PM,11.45PM
Cineroyal Khalidiyah Mall ~ 11PM
Cineroyal ~ Dalma Mall ~ 11.05PM
Star Safeer Mall ~ 11PM
Star National cinema ~ 11PM, 12.30AM

Sharjah ~ 9 Shows

Novo Buhairah ~ 11PM,11.30PM
Novo Saharah Mall ~ 11.15PM
Novo Mega Mall ~ 11.20PM,11.55PM
Oscar Alshaab Village ~ 11.10PM,11.45PM
Al Hamra ~ 11PM
Vox City Centre ~ 1 Show

Al ain ~ 5 Shows

Oscar Sports club ~ 11.45PM
Oscar Al Foah mall ~ 11PM
Oscar Barari outlet mall ~ 11PM
Star Al Ain mall ~ 12am
Star Bawadi Cinema ~ 12am

RAK ~ 3 Shows

Novo Manar Mall ~ 11.30PM
Star Gulf cinema ~ 11PM
Al Naeem Mall ~ 3AM

Fujairah ~ 2 Shows

Star Dana cineplex ~ 11PM
Star Century Mall ~ 11.30PM

Ajman
?

Umm al Quwain

??

----------


## KOBRA

കൂത്തുപറമ്പ് ബേബിയിൽ നാലു ഷോയിൽ തുടങ്ങിയ അബ്രഹാം ഇപ്പോൾ 5 ഷോയിലേക്ക് ഉയർന്നു.

കൊടുങ്ങല്ലൂർ കാർണിവൽ സിനിമാസിൽ 3 ഷോസിൽ നിന്നും 6 ഷോസിലേക്ക് ഉയർത്തി.

കൊടുങ്ങല്ലൂർ ശ്രീ കാളീശ്വരിയിൽ 3 ഷോയിൽ നിന്നും 4 ഷോയിലേക്ക് ഉയർത്തി, അത് കൂടാതെ നാളെ മുതൽ 2nd ഷോ 2 സ്*ക്രീനിൽ.

റിലീസ് ഇല്ലായിരുന്ന sp peyad സിനിമാസിൽ നാളെ മുതൽ.

റിലീസ് ഇല്ലായിരുന്ന കൊല്ലം ഉഷയിൽ നാളെ മുതൽ 2 ഷോ ആഡ് ചെയ്തിരിക്കുന്നു.

കൂത്തുപറമ്പ് സ്റ്ററിൽ 3 ഷോയിൽ നിന്നും 5 ഷോയിലേക്ക്.

നാളെ മുതൽ വടകര അശോക് cnc ക്ക് പുറമെ CNC ഫിലിം ഹൗസിലും പ്രദര്ശനം.

കോഴിക്കോട് 1200 സീറ്റ് ഉള്ള അപ്സരക്ക് പുറമെ ശ്രീയിലും പ്രദർശനം.

ആലപ്പുഴയിൽ കൈരളിയും ശ്രീയിലും പ്രദർശനം.

കൊച്ചിൻ മൾട്ടിയിൽ നാളെ മുതൽ 22 ഷോസ്.

റിലീസ് ചെയ്തു 6 ദിനങ്ങൾ പിന്നിടുമ്പോഴും തലസ്ഥാനത്ത് ഒന്നിൽ കൂടുതൽ തീയറ്ററിൽ പ്രദർശനം.

*MegaBlockbuster* 
*Abrahaminte Santhathikal*

----------


## Antonio

> ��കൂത്തുപറമ്പ് ബേബിയിൽ നാലു ഷോയിൽ തുടങ്ങിയ അബ്രഹാം ഇപ്പോൾ 5 ഷോയിലേക്ക് ഉയർന്നു.
> 
> ��കൊടുങ്ങല്ലൂർ കാർണിവൽ സിനിമാസിൽ 3 ഷോസിൽ നിന്നും 6 ഷോസിലേക്ക് ഉയർത്തി.
> 
> ��കൊടുങ്ങല്ലൂർ ശ്രീ കാളീശ്വരിയിൽ 3 ഷോയിൽ നിന്നും 4 ഷോയിലേക്ക് ഉയർത്തി, അത് കൂടാതെ നാളെ മുതൽ 2nd ഷോ 2 സ്*ക്രീനിൽ.
> 
> ��റിലീസ് ഇല്ലായിരുന്ന sp peyad സിനിമാസിൽ നാളെ മുതൽ.
> 
> ��റിലീസ് ഇല്ലായിരുന്ന കൊല്ലം ഉഷയിൽ നാളെ മുതൽ 2 ഷോ ആഡ് ചെയ്തിരിക്കുന്നു.
> ...


Tomo onwrds changanachery Abhinaya 4 shows.. changed from Anu to big capacity...

----------


## Don David

> 👉കൂത്തുപറമ്പ് ബേബിയിൽ നാലു ഷോയിൽ തുടങ്ങിയ അബ്രഹാം ഇപ്പോൾ 5 ഷോയിലേക്ക് ഉയർന്നു.
> 
> 👉കൊടുങ്ങല്ലൂർ കാർണിവൽ സിനിമാസിൽ 3 ഷോസിൽ നിന്നും 6 ഷോസിലേക്ക് ഉയർത്തി.
> 
> 👉കൊടുങ്ങല്ലൂർ ശ്രീ കാളീശ്വരിയിൽ 3 ഷോയിൽ നിന്നും 4 ഷോയിലേക്ക് ഉയർത്തി, അത് കൂടാതെ നാളെ മുതൽ 2nd ഷോ 2 സ്*ക്രീനിൽ.
> 
> 👉റിലീസ് ഇല്ലായിരുന്ന sp peyad സിനിമാസിൽ നാളെ മുതൽ.
> 
> 👉റിലീസ് ഇല്ലായിരുന്ന കൊല്ലം ഉഷയിൽ നാളെ മുതൽ 2 ഷോ ആഡ് ചെയ്തിരിക്കുന്നു.
> ...


 :Happy:   :Band:   :Vandivittu: 

Sent from my vivo 1723 using Tapatalk

----------


## Don David

:Angry: 


> Tomo onwrds changanachery Abhinaya 4 shows..


Sent from my vivo 1723 using Tapatalk

----------


## GABBAR

> *UAE Shows(June 21) ~ 275 Shows+ (41 Locations)**
> 
> **Dubai(10 Locations || 85 Shows)*
> 
> Deira Galleria ~ 6 Shows  (1.30pm, 4.30pm, 7.30pm, 10.30pm, 1am, 1.30am)
> 
> Novo Festival Mall ~ 3 Shows (11am, 5pm, 11pm)
> 
> Novo Ibn Battuta Mall  ~ 13 Shows (10am, 12pm, 1pm, 3pm, 4pm, 6pm, 7pm, 8.30pm, 9pm, 9.30pm, 10pm, 11pm, 11.59pm)
> ...


deira city centril 16 shows aanu

----------


## Antonio

> Sent from my vivo 1723 using Tapatalk


Anu to Abhinaya..
Broo

----------


## Akhil krishnan

Shifted To Changanassery Abhinaya From Tomorrow

----------


## perumal

> നാളെ മുതൽ ഫുൾ പൊളിച്ചടുക്കൽ..
> ജിസിസി / ROI / Kerala 5++ മിനിമം വരും.


 :Drum:   :Drum:  pinnala  :Yeye:

----------


## Movie Lover

But engana ithra chilavaye? Baaki cast okke valiya star value ullathallallo? Anson, Kaniha etc.  Pinne ivide thanne alle shoot cheythe?




> 10-11 crore only

----------


## Don David

Oru avesham kond ettedutha joli aayirinnu Show tracking because madhavanunni bhai aduthaayi track cheyth kandilla...but abraham ingane koluthumennu swapnathil polum vijarichirunnilla....anyway nhan ettedutha job challenge aayitt thanne munnott povum....ellavarum enne quote cheythittund ...thanks for everyone ....



Sent from my vivo 1723 using Tapatalk

----------


## perumal

*Ansar Sha UM*9 mins ? 








_ഒരു കഥ സൊല്ലട്ടുമാ സർ ?_
_UAE യിൽ കിടിലൻ ബുക്കിംഗ്* !!!
240 ഷോ/day !!!
മിനിമം ഒന്നര കോടിയിൽ കുറയാതെ കളക്ഷന്* UAE ഫസ്*റ്റ്*ഡേ വരുമെന്ന് ഉറപ്പ് ._
_ROI 121 screens ൽ നാളെ മുതൽ വെടിക്കെട്ടു റീലീസ്... !!_
_20 ഷോ ൽ തുടങ്ങിയ കൊച്ചി മൾട്ടി നാളെ മുതൽ 22 ഷോസ്_ 
_കേരളത്തിൽ രണ്ടാം വാരം 600 ൽ കൂടുതൽ ഷോസ്..._ 
_24 ആം തീയതി മുതൽ ഓസ്ട്രേലിയ ,ന്യൂസിലാൻഡ്,ആഫ്രിക്ക,സിംഗപ്പൂർ,ബ്രൂണെ,ഹോങ്കോങ  ് ,ജപ്പാൻ ,തായ്*ലൻഡ് എന്നിവിടങ്ങളിൽ വമ്പൻ റീൽസ് ._
_സൗദി അറേബ്യയിൽ ആദ്യമായി ഒരു മലയാള ചിത്രം ഉടൻ.അതും right വാങ്ങി distribution നു കൊടുക്കാതെ goodwill നേരിട്ടു റീലീസ് ചെയുന്നു.._
_തോരാ മഴയത്തും ബോക്*സ് ഓഫിസിൽ പൂണ്ടു വിളയാടി അബ്രഹാമിന്റെ സന്തതികൾ !!_

----------


## Don David

> But engana ithra chilavaye? Baaki cast okke valiya star value ullathallallo? Anson, Kaniha etc.  Pinne ivide thanne alle shoot cheythe?


As @kerala varma said its 8 cr budget movie including print and publicity ......

Sent from my vivo 1723 using Tapatalk

----------


## Akhil krishnan

> But engana ithra chilavaye? Baaki cast okke valiya star value ullathallallo? Anson, Kaniha etc.  Pinne ivide thanne alle shoot cheythe?


around 8-8.5cr e ullu budget

----------


## Don David

Naale muthal thookkiyadi .....weekend double dhamakka aavum !!! 

By this weekend 20 cr alone from kerala and should cross 30 cr world wide !!!!
GCC okke naale pwolichadukkal !!

 :Band: 

Sent from my vivo 1723 using Tapatalk

----------


## GABBAR

uae yil hevy booking aanu varunnath record collection aayirikkum

----------


## perumal

> Naale muthal thookkiyadi .....weekend double dhamakka aavum !!! 
> 
> By this weekend 20 cr alone from kerala and should cross 30 cr world wide !!!!
> GCC okke naale pwolichadukkal !!
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my vivo 1723 using Tapatalk


20cr + enthayalum varendathanu..20-25cr range from kerala alone!!

----------


## Antonio

@Madhavanunni chettan superb aarunnu aa showcount page...
 @Don David bro athilum kalakkattee..

----------


## Mike

Alapuzha Kairali 2nd Show Housefull !!
#AbrahaminteSanthathikal

----------


## Akhil krishnan

Alappuzha kairali

----------


## Mike

പാലക്കാട് പ്രിയ 2nd ഷോ

----------


## Akhil krishnan

EKM Kavitha

----------


## Abin thomas

> @Abin thomas...Bro Kottayam updates mathram..nammakk nallath mathram ippo kaanam kekkam...
> Bakki ellam varana pole varatte...
> Ikka haters nte comments ini koodum, second week ilekk keruvalle


Nale pova with frnds.kottayam abhilash noon show 18 tickets class full ond.

----------


## Akhil krishnan

Aluva Casino

----------


## Dasettan

> Nale pova with frnds.kottayam abhilash noon show 18 tickets class full ond.


18 tkts woww

Sent from my SM-G615F using Tapatalk

----------


## Antonio

FK il onnu randu maramandanmaar vannu pazhaya theatre updates aanu idunnath ennum, ellayidathum aalillathe pokunnu ennum paranju karayunnu..
Manasika rogathinte bheegara avasthantharam aanu kaanunnath....
Avarkkokke ethu updates annakkil thirukiyaalum pattoollla

----------


## Antonio

> Nale pova with frnds.kottayam abhilash noon show 18 tickets class full ond.


Abhilash circle ethra seat aanu ..250 rupees  aano rate???
Athu eppozhum full aanu..

----------


## Veiwer11

> uae yil hevy booking aanu varunnath record collection aayirikkum


Friends nale pokaan irunnathann booking nokiyappol delma mall heavy booking

so they will book for saturday

----------


## Veiwer11

> *UAE Shows(June 21) ~ 275 Shows+ (41 Locations)**
> 
> **Dubai(10 Locations || 85 Shows)*
> 
> Deira Galleria ~ 6 Shows  (1.30pm, 4.30pm, 7.30pm, 10.30pm, 1am, 1.30am)
> 
> Novo Festival Mall ~ 3 Shows (11am, 5pm, 11pm)
> 
> Novo Ibn Battuta Mall  ~ 13 Shows (10am, 12pm, 1pm, 3pm, 4pm, 6pm, 7pm, 8.30pm, 9pm, 9.30pm, 10pm, 11pm, 11.59pm)
> ...


Rest of GCC show count undo bro?

----------


## Madhavanunni

> deira city centril 16 shows aanu


urappano bhai
ithra shows kandullu booking il

----------


## Antonio

Why that PVR idiots changed Shows in Gold to 10.45 am n 1.45 pm
Weekend aaya kond ok aakum Alle??
Anyway, PVR n Cinemax evening shows already full..

----------


## Abin thomas

> Abhilash circle ethra seat aanu ..250 rupees  aano rate???
> Athu eppozhum full aanu..


150the ollu

----------


## Madhavanunni

> Rest of GCC show count undo bro?


ikka enna member after noon ittirunu athokke

----------


## Abin thomas

> FK il onnu randu maramandanmaar vannu pazhaya theatre updates aanu idunnath ennum, ellayidathum aalillathe pokunnu ennum paranju karayunnu..
> Manasika rogathinte bheegara avasthantharam aanu kaanunnath....
> Avarkkokke ethu updates annakkil thirukiyaalum pattoollla


Angane arum ivide paranjillalo

----------


## Movie Lover

UAE GCC rights okke ethrya?

----------


## Madhavanunni

*Oman Extra Shows added

City cinema Ruwi ~ 11.15pm
City Cinema Panorama ~ 11.15pm
*

----------


## Movie Lover

UAE GCC rights ethrya?




> Rest of GCC show count undo bro?

----------


## GABBAR

> urappano bhai
> ithra shows kandullu booking il


innale night nokiyappo 16 shows undayirunnu . bahi eppo aanu nokiyath

----------


## Madhavanunni

> UAE GCC rights okke ethrya?


*1cr matto kanullu max*

----------


## Movie Lover

Avarude oru bhagyam. 1 crore koduthittu around 15-20 crores collection




> *1cr matto kanullu max*

----------


## Mike



----------


## Mike

#Manjeri devaki cinemax 
#First show 
#Heavy#rush
#Derick#waves

----------


## Mike

ആലപ്പുഴ കൈരളി 2nd ഷോ hf

----------


## sudeepdayal

Booked today 11:30 PM show... ha ha last 3 tickets onnich book cheyth aa show nammal house full aakki...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Antonio

> Angane arum ivide paranjillalo


Mark my words...10-15 days aakumbol vannekkam...

----------


## Antonio

> Booked today 11:30 PM show... ha ha last 3 tickets onnich book cheyth aa show nammal house full aakki...
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Bro muthaanu
Q or PAN??

----------


## Kannan Mahesh

> Booked today 11:30 PM show... ha ha last 3 tickets onnich book cheyth aa show nammal house full aakki...
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Evideyanu?

----------


## Rajamaanikyam

> Booked today 11:30 PM show... ha ha last 3 tickets onnich book cheyth aa show nammal house full aakki...
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Alla pinne.. Njanum 3 tickets Bangalore HMT il ninnu open ayappole kayyode book cheythu...

----------


## jumail pala

> *1cr matto kanullu max*


1.15 cr........

----------


## jumail pala

Producer paranjathu vachu budget P&P adakkam 9cr

----------


## Veiwer11

> 1.15 cr........


Gcc full ano huge profit aakumallo to distributors

----------


## shakeer

edited.......

----------


## Veiwer11

> Producer paranjathu vachu budget P&P adakkam 9cr


Total gross ethra aayi any info from producer

----------


## shakeer

> Producer paranjathu vachu budget P&P adakkam 9cr


Macha As Tirur eaginea pokunnu
regular show ayo

----------


## sudeepdayal

> Evideyanu?


Dubaiyil aanu.. Actually Dubaiyil nokki  kittiyilla so Sharjah Sahara centeril book cheyth avide full aakki..


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## sudeepdayal

> Bro muthaanu
> Q or PAN??


Pinnalla .. Innu officinnu thudangiya parupadi aanu


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Kannadi

Nalathe showkku book cheythaa ticket maattii ennathekkakki.....
Ikka darshanam ennanu😎😎😎
@ ajial cinescape Kuwait

Sent from my SM-G610F using Tapatalk

----------


## sudeepdayal

> Alla pinne.. Njanum 3 tickets Bangalore HMT il ninnu open ayappole kayyode book cheythu...


Bangalore okke naale aayirikkum nalla crowd start aavunnath


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Kannadi

Nalathekku book cheytha ticket eannathekku maattiiii
Ikka dharshanathinu on the way....😎😎😎 @ajial Cinescape Kuwait

Sent from my SM-G610F using Tapatalk

----------


## King Amal

Expecting official report on sat/sunday.. 



> Total gross ethra aayi any info from producer

----------


## Mike

Its a Terra Mass Opening in UAE for #AbrahaminteSanthathikal

----------


## Mike

Kottayam Abhilash 2nd Show !!

----------


## Rangeela

:Drum:  :Drum:  :Drum:   :Drum:  :Drum:  :Drum:   :Drum:  :Drum:  :Drum:

----------


## nzb

ഞാനും കണ്ടു. അബുദാബി നാഷണൽ സിനിമ യിൽ നിന്നും. ഒന്നും പറയാനില്ല. പൊളിച്ചടുക്കി. മമ്മൂക്ക മാസ്സ്

----------


## KOBRA

കൂത്തുപറമ്പ് ബേബി സിനിമാസ് 
3ൽ നിന്ന് 5ഷോയിലേക് മാറ്റിയ അബ്രഹാം 5ൽ നിന്ന് 7ഷോയിലേക് മാറ്റി യാതായി അറിയിക്കുന്നു 
സ്*ക്രീൻ 1. 10am. 1pm. 4pm. 7pm. 9. 30pm. 
സ്*ക്രീൻ 2. 7pm. 9. 30pm
ഒറ്റ പേര് മെഗാസ്റ്റാർ

----------


## KOBRA

കൂത്തുപറമ്പ് ബേബി സിനിമാസ് 
3ൽ നിന്ന് 5ഷോയിലേക് മാറ്റിയ അബ്രഹാം 5ൽ നിന്ന് 7ഷോയിലേക് മാറ്റി യാതായി അറിയിക്കുന്നു 
സ്*ക്രീൻ 1. 10am. 1pm. 4pm. 7pm. 9. 30pm. 
സ്*ക്രീൻ 2. 7pm. 9. 30pm
ഒറ്റ പേര് മെഗാസ്റ്റാർ 😘😘😘

----------


## Rangeela

> Aluva Casino


 :Drum:  :Drum:  :Drum:

----------


## KOBRA

കറ്റാനത്തും നാളെ മുതൽ നാലു ഷോയിൽ നിന്നും ആറു ഷോകളിലേക്ക്*  
#Ganam Screen(2K) _ 1:00 pm | 3:30 pm | 9:30 pm
#Ragam Screen_ 10:15 am | 6:30 pm | 9:30 pm
Online tickets on ticketnew.com

----------


## Rangeela

> കൂത്തുപറമ്പ് ബേബി സിനിമാസ് 
> 3ൽ നിന്ന് 5ഷോയിലേക് മാറ്റിയ അബ്രഹാം 5ൽ നിന്ന് 7ഷോയിലേക് മാറ്റി യാതായി അറിയിക്കുന്നു 
> സ്*ക്രീൻ 1. 10am. 1pm. 4pm. 7pm. 9. 30pm. 
> സ്*ക്രീൻ 2. 7pm. 9. 30pm
> ഒറ്റ പേര് മെഗാസ്റ്റാർ 


 :Cheerleader:  :Cheerleader:  :Cheerleader:

----------


## The wrong one

PVR Hyderabad 5:05

Sent from my SM-T231 using Tapatalk

----------


## The wrong one

Gopalan miniplex Bengaluru 7:30PM

Sent from my SM-T231 using Tapatalk

----------


## Akhil krishnan

Steady..




Sent from my LLD-AL10 using Tapatalk

----------


## Rangeela

> കറ്റാനത്തും നാളെ മുതൽ നാലു ഷോയിൽ നിന്നും ആറു ഷോകളിലേക്ക്*  💪💪
> #Ganam Screen(2K) _ 1:00 pm | 3:30 pm | 9:30 pm
> #Ragam Screen_ 10:15 am | 6:30 pm | 9:30 pm
> Online tickets on ticketnew.com


 :Cheerleader:  :Cheerleader:  :Cheerleader:

----------


## The wrong one

PVR Inorbit Hyderabad 7:50PM 

Sent from my SM-T231 using Tapatalk

----------


## KOBRA



----------


## The wrong one

Holding well..expecting 50 by this weekend


> Steady..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my LLD-AL10 using Tapatalk


Sent from my SM-T231 using Tapatalk

----------


## KOBRA

ചരിത്രം സൃഷ്ടിച്ച് അബ്രഹാമിന്*റെ സന്തതികള്* റിലീസ് ചെയ്ത് രണ്ടാമത്തെ ആഴ്ച്ച കേരളത്തില് ഫാന്*സ് ഷോ കള്*
എടപ്പാൾ ശാരദ
EKM കവിത
 ബാലുശ്ശേരി സന്ധ്യ
തളിക്കുളം കാര്*ത്തിക
പാലക്കാട് പ്രിയ
ചെങ്ങന്നൂര്* C സിനിമാസ് ലേഡീസ് ഫാന്*സ് ഷോ


#DerrickAbraham #Rulling #Kerala #BoxOffice 
#AbrahaminteSanthathikal #Running #Successfully In Cinemas

----------


## Rangeela

[QUOTE=perumal;8323422]*Ansar Sha UM*

9 mins ? 








_ഒരു കഥ സൊല്ലട്ടുമാ സർ ?_
_UAE യിൽ കിടിലൻ ബുക്കിംഗ്* !!!
240 ഷോ/day !!!
മിനിമം ഒന്നര കോടിയിൽ കുറയാതെ കളക്ഷന്* UAE ഫസ്*റ്റ്*ഡേ വരുമെന്ന് ഉറപ്പ് .😍😍_
_ROI 121 screens ൽ നാളെ മുതൽ വെടിക്കെട്ടു റീലീസ്... !!😍😍_
_20 ഷോ ൽ തുടങ്ങിയ കൊച്ചി മൾട്ടി നാളെ മുതൽ 22 ഷോസ് 😍😍_
_കേരളത്തിൽ രണ്ടാം വാരം 600 ൽ കൂടുതൽ ഷോസ്... 😍😍😍_
_24 ആം തീയതി മുതൽ ഓസ്ട്രേലിയ ,ന്യൂസിലാൻഡ്,ആഫ്രിക്ക,സിംഗപ്പൂർ,ബ്രൂണെ,ഹോങ്കോങ  ് ,ജപ്പാൻ ,തായ്*ലൻഡ് എന്നിവിടങ്ങളിൽ വമ്പൻ റീൽസ് .😍😍_
_സൗദി അറേബ്യയിൽ ആദ്യമായി ഒരു മലയാള ചിത്രം ഉടൻ.അതും right വാങ്ങി distribution നു കൊടുക്കാതെ goodwill നേരിട്ടു റീലീസ് ചെയുന്നു..😍😍_
_തോരാ മഴയത്തും ബോക്*സ് ഓഫിസിൽ പൂണ്ടു വിളയാടി അബ്രഹാമിന്റെ സന്തതികൾ !!_
 :Namichu:  :Namichu:  :Namichu: ....................   :Namichu:  :Namichu:  :Namichu: .   .......................        :Namichu:  :Namichu:  :Namichu:

----------


## aamadmi

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## The wrong one

Luxe Cinemas Chennai 7:45

Sent from my SM-T231 using Tapatalk

----------


## Kannadi

Kuwait fans showww

Sent from my SM-G610F using Tapatalk

----------


## The wrong one

Spl Plazzo Vijaya mall Chennai 7:35 Sold Out  :Band: ..!

Sent from my SM-T231 using Tapatalk

----------


## The wrong one

Escape Express Avenue mall Chennai 10:10 

Sent from my SM-T231 using Tapatalk

----------


## The wrong one

Oman muscat Ruwi star cinemas house full

അബ്രഹാമിന്റെ സന്തതികൾ 💪🏼💪🏼😍😍

Sent from my SM-T231 using Tapatalk

----------


## Kuruvila

ഏതാവാൻ അടാ മൾട്ടി ട്രാക്ക് ചെയുന്നത്...
ഇന്ന് pvr gold hf ആണ്...
Track ചെയ്തതിൽ ഇല്ല 

Sent from my 1201 using Tapatalk

----------


## The wrong one

City Centre Diera 23:00
City Centre Diera 23:30

Sent from my SM-T231 using Tapatalk

 00:15
00:30
1:30

----------


## Madhavanunni

*Qatar(June 21) ~ 55 Shows(8 Locations)

Flik Mirqb Mall ~ 5 Shows   (12.20pm, 3.20pm, 6.20pm, 9.20pm, 11.15pm)
Al Khor Mall ~ 5 Shows  (11.30am, 2.30pm, 5.30pm, 8.30pm, 11.30pm)
Asian Town ~ 20 Shows (12.30pm, 12.30pm, 3pm, 3pm, 5.30pm, 5.30pm, 6pm, 6.30pm, 8pm, 8pm, 8.30pm, 9pm, 10.30pm, 10.30pm, 11pm, 11.30pm, 1am, 1am, 1.30am, 2am)
Land mark Mall ~ 3 Shows (2.15pm,5pm,11.30pm)
The Mall ~ 3 Shows (2.30pm, 9.15pm, 11.30pm)
Royal Plaza ~ 3 Shows (2pm,6pm, 11.30pm)
City centre cinema ~ 9 Shows (11am, 2pm, 5pm, 8pm,8pm, 9pm, 11pm, 11pm, 1am)
Roxy V square mall ~ 7 Shows (10.30am, 1.30pm, 4.30pm, 5pm,7.30pm, 10.10pm, 10.30)

*

----------


## Iyyer The Great

> ഏതാവാൻ അടാ മൾട്ടി ട്രാക്ക് ചെയുന്നത്...
> ഇന്ന് pvr gold hf ആണ്...
> Track ചെയ്തതിൽ ഇല്ല 
> 
> Sent from my 1201 using Tapatalk


Check the timing..7:16 alle..7:45 nu ulla showde booking aa time il close aavum..athaayirikkanam aa kaanikkunnathu..not sold out I think..

----------


## Raja Sha

> Steady..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my LLD-AL10 using Tapatalk


Innu eranakulathu pemaari..
Nale schoolukalkku avadhi..
Vaikittu Francinte kali.., pinne argentinayude malsaram..
Pan, q 9am shows..
Ennittum multies  63% status on a working Thursday..
Looking very good

----------


## Kannan Mahesh

Arenkilum undo Unni Ekm..  Multi collection report  cheyyan.. Screen shot kanan pattunnilla

----------


## Iyyer The Great

> Innu eranakulathu pemaari..
> Nale schoolukalkku avadhi..
> Vaikittu Francinte kali.., pinne argentinayude malsaram..
> Pan, q 9am shows..
> Ennittum multies  63% status on a working Thursday..
> Looking very good


More than world cup, rain is an issue..avadhi kodukkaan maathram mazha undenkil athu serious thanne..very good occupancy under these circumstances..

----------


## Kannan Mahesh

> More than world cup, rain is an issue..avadhi kodukkaan maathram mazha undenkil athu serious thanne..very good occupancy under these circumstances..


Ekm. Multi collection onnu parayumo

----------


## Akhil krishnan

Terra Masss At GCC 😍😍😍




Sent from my LLD-AL10 using Tapatalk

----------


## Akhil krishnan

> Ekm. Multi collection onnu parayumo




Sent from my LLD-AL10 using Tapatalk

----------


## Rangeela

> Terra Masss At GCC 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my LLD-AL10 using Tapatalk


.  Kili poyiii.....

----------


## Madhavanunni

*Bahrain(June 21) ~ 26 Shows(5 Locations)

Seef Cinemas ~ 5 Shows  (11.15am, 2.15pm, 5.15pm, 8.15pm, 11.15pm)
Al Hamra ~ 5 Shows (12pm, 3pm, 6pm,9pm, 12am)
Mukta A2 ~ 5 Shows (1.45pm,4.15pm,6.45pm, 9.15pm. 12.15am)
Nova ~ 6 Shows (10am, 12.40pm,3.20, 6pm, 8.40pm, 11.20pm)
Al Dana cinema ~ 5 Shows
*

----------


## The wrong one

Gcc heavy bookings an track cheythal policheene..enikk bookings nokkeet time oru ideayum kittunnilla...


> Terra Masss At GCC 😍😍😍
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my LLD-AL10 using Tapatalk


Sent from my SM-T231 using Tapatalk

----------


## GABBAR

ഖത്തർ 
ഒരു മലയാള ചലച്ചിത്രം 54 ഷോസ് കളിക്കുന്നു ..... 
ഏഷ്യൻ ടൗണിൽ മാത്രം 20 ഷോസ് ..
അതിൽ രാത്രി 1 മണിക്ക് 2 ഷോസ് ..
അതുകൂടാതെ 1.30 ന് ഷോ ..
അതും കൂടാതെ പുലർച്ചെ 2:00AM ന്റെ സ്പെഷ്യൽ ഷോ ടിക്കട്റ്റ് ന്റെ ബുക്കിംഗ് 80% ന് മേലെ ... 
ഇനിയും ഒരു സ്*പെഷ്യൽ ഷോ ഉണ്ടാകുമെന്ന് confirm ആയി

----------


## The wrong one

:Band: 


> ഖത്തർ 
> ഒരു മലയാള ചലച്ചിത്രം 54 ഷോസ് കളിക്കുന്നു ..... 
> ഏഷ്യൻ ടൗണിൽ മാത്രം 20 ഷോസ് ..
> അതിൽ രാത്രി 1 മണിക്ക് 2 ഷോസ് ..
> അതുകൂടാതെ 1.30 ന് ഷോ ..
> അതും കൂടാതെ പുലർച്ചെ 2:00AM ന്റെ സ്പെഷ്യൽ ഷോ ടിക്കട്റ്റ് ന്റെ ബുക്കിംഗ് 80% ന് മേലെ ... 
> ഇനിയും ഒരു സ്*പെഷ്യൽ ഷോ ഉണ്ടാകുമെന്ന് confirm ആയി


Sent from my SM-T231 using Tapatalk

----------


## Kannan Mahesh

> Sent from my LLD-AL10 using Tapatalk


Akhile kollalo. Ekm.. Okke nalla mazha,working day, football.. Ennittum 4.5 colln. Appol ithu vere level aanu. Nale evening muthal terrific aayirikkum. Maximum promote cheyyanam..

----------


## Rajamaanikyam

> ഖത്തർ 
> ഒരു മലയാള ചലച്ചിത്രം 54 ഷോസ് കളിക്കുന്നു ..... 
> ഏഷ്യൻ ടൗണിൽ മാത്രം 20 ഷോസ് ..
> അതിൽ രാത്രി 1 മണിക്ക് 2 ഷോസ് ..
> അതുകൂടാതെ 1.30 ന് ഷോ ..
> അതും കൂടാതെ പുലർച്ചെ 2:00AM ന്റെ സ്പെഷ്യൽ ഷോ ടിക്കട്റ്റ് ന്റെ ബുക്കിംഗ് 80% ന് മേലെ ... 
> ഇനിയും ഒരു സ്*പെഷ്യൽ ഷോ ഉണ്ടാകുമെന്ന് confirm ആയി


Abrahaminu Puliyekkalum/TGF inekkalum shows undo GCCil?

----------


## GABBAR

> *Qatar(June 21) ~ 55 Shows(8 Locations)
> 
> Flik Mirqb Mall ~ 5 Shows   (12.20pm, 3.20pm, 6.20pm, 9.20pm, 11.15pm)
> Al Khor Mall ~ 5 Shows  (11.30am, 2.30pm, 5.30pm, 8.30pm, 11.30pm)
> Asian Town ~ 20 Shows (12.30pm, 12.30pm, 3pm, 3pm, 5.30pm, 5.30pm, 6pm, 6.30pm, 8pm, 8pm, 8.30pm, 9pm, 10.30pm, 10.30pm, 11pm, 11.30pm, 1am, 1am, 1.30am, 2am)
> Land mark Mall ~ 3 Shows (2.15pm,5pm,11.30pm)
> The Mall ~ 3 Shows (2.30pm, 9.15pm, 11.30pm)
> Royal Plaza ~ 3 Shows (2pm,6pm, 11.30pm)
> City centre cinema ~ 9 Shows (11am, 2pm, 5pm, 8pm,8pm, 9pm, 11pm, 11pm, 1am)
> ...


record alle ?

----------


## yathra

> Check the timing..7:16 alle..7:45 nu ulla showde booking aa time il close aavum..athaayirikkanam aa kaanikkunnathu..not sold out I think..


1-ticket nu hf miss

----------


## Raja Sha

അർജന്റീന തകർന്നു..
ലോകകപ്പിന്റെ പകുതി ആവേശം ഇതോടെ പോകും..
Argentinan ആരാധകർ ഇനി വന്നു സിനിമ കണ്ടോളൂ... :Drool:

----------


## Don David

> അർജന്റീന തകർന്നു..
> ലോകകപ്പിന്റെ പകുതി ആവേശം ഇതോടെ പോകും..
> Argentinan ആരാധകർ ഇനി വന്നു സിനിമ കണ്ടോളൂ...


Aa brazil koode out ayaal  :Band:  

Sent from my vivo 1723 using Tapatalk

----------


## Akhil krishnan

> Aa brazil koode out ayaal  
> 
> Sent from my vivo 1723 using Tapatalk


mikkavarum avarum nale tholkunna lakshanam aanu

Sent from my LLD-AL10 using Tapatalk

----------


## Akhil krishnan

> അർജന്റീന തകർന്നു..
> ലോകകപ്പിന്റെ പകുതി ആവേശം ഇതോടെ പോകും..
> Argentinan ആരാധകർ ഇനി വന്നു സിനിമ കണ്ടോളൂ...


🤣😂

Sent from my LLD-AL10 using Tapatalk

----------


## Iyyer The Great

> Aa brazil koode out ayaal  
> 
> Sent from my vivo 1723 using Tapatalk


Don't do don't do

----------


## Mike

Brazil fans nu odan ulla kandam oke ready ayi...




> mikkavarum avarum nale tholkunna lakshanam aanu
> 
> Sent from my LLD-AL10 using Tapatalk

----------


## Keelezi Achu

ഇനിപ്പോ ആകെള്ള സന്തോഷം ഇവിടെ ഒക്കെ ആണ്..
അബ്രഹാം പൊളിയാണ്

----------


## Iyyer The Great

> Brazil fans nu odan ulla kandam oke ready ayi...


Argentina fan aanalle..take it easy 😢

----------


## Iyyer The Great

Nale innathekkal collection varum allover.. esp evening and night shows..multi bookings are very good..weekend pwoli starts tomorrow  :Band:

----------


## wayanadan

*gcc rockssssssssssssss*

----------


## jayan143

> *uae ~ june 20 ~ preview shows list ~ 37 + shows*
> 
> *dubai* ~ 10 shows
> 
> novo ibn battuta mall ~ 11.10pm,11.50pm
> novo festival mall ~ 11pm,11.30pm
> novo dragon mart 2 ~ 11pm,11.30pm,11.59pm
> vox deira city centre ~ 1 show
> vox burjuman mall ~  1 show
> ...


sharjah- 9 shows
vox sharjah city center- 1 show

----------


## GABBAR

> ഇനിപ്പോ ആകെള്ള സന്തോഷം ഇവിടെ ഒക്കെ ആണ്..
> അബ്രഹാം പൊളിയാണ്


സാരമില്ല നാളെ ബ്രസിൽ തോൽക്കുമ്പോ ഒരാശ്വാസം കിട്ടും

----------


## GABBAR

bahrain al hamra midnight show housfull heavy return

----------


## GABBAR

Fans Show @ sharjah

----------


## pokkiri brothers

Angane njaanum kandu namude Derick Abrahamine.. from Cinescape Ajial, Kuwait 6.40pm show... status below 50% (show thudangunnathinu verum 2manikoor munne aanu ee show avar update aakkiyath.. athkaaranam aanu status kuranjath) 

Ikkayude energetic performance... Orupaadu naalukalaay ikkayil ninum ithepole oru movie kaanaan aagrahichitt..athendhaayalum innu sabhalamaay.. 100% satisfied... chila one liners punch dialogues okke kidukki pwolichu... pinne climax twist predictable aarunnu.. But still it maintained the curiosity level...saadharana movies pole oru thattupolippan story alla.. this had some content in it which makes it worth watching...

Ini monday njn veendum poyi kaanunundu... same time.. innu oru olam illaarunnu aalu kuravaayakond.. monday full olam aarikkum.. aa oru olathil irunnu onnoode padam kaananam... 

A big salute for Derick Abraham!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## GABBAR



----------


## GABBAR



----------


## Keelezi Achu

Asian town doha 1:30 & 2:00am shows housefull !!
Big capacity screens!

----------


## Kannadi

പടം കണ്ടു ...

Ajial cinescape Kuwait

Status:: 90%

(4.30pm aayappolanu open aayathu...

9.30nu aayirunnu show..

Familly slot aanu 10%,, karanam under 13 not alloewd aayirunnu)

ചടുലമായ താളത്തോടെ തുടങ്ങി ...

തുടർച്ചയുള്ള കൊലപാതകവും അത് അനേLഷിക്കാൻ ഡെറിക്ക് എബ്രഹാ വരുന്നതും അങ്ങനെ ചടുലമായി മുന്നോട്ട് പോകുമ്പോൾ തോൽവിയിലേക്ക് ഡെറിക് വീഴുന്നു ....

അവിടുന്ന് കഥ അയാളിലേക്കും അയാളുടെ ജീവിതത്തിലേക്കും പോകുന്നു ....

പെട്ടെന്നുള്ള ഈ മാറ്റം ....

എന്തേ ഈ മാറ്റം ....

ഞാനും ചിന്തിച്ചു ..... (കുറച്ച് ചിന്തിക്കാനുണ്ട് )

പിന്നെ ഇന്റെര് വെൽ .....

അവിടുന്നങ്ങോട് പടം ടോപ് ഗിയറിൽ ....

അവസാന അ അര മണിക്കൂർ ഒരു രക്ഷയുമില്ല

ഒരു പാട് ടി ടസ്റ്റ് ഉണ്ട് ....

അത് കണ്ടു തന്നെ മനസിലാക്കാണം ....

Climax ന് ശേഷം എങ്ങും നിർത്താത്ത കൈയ്യടി .....

ഇക്ക: ഹൊ ഒരു രക്ഷയുമില്ല അന്യായ സ്ക്രിൻ പ്രസൻസ്

ഷാജോൺ : നിങ്ങൾ വേറെ ലെവൽ ആണ്

ആൻസൻ ,, സിദ്ദിഖ് .. രഞ്ചിപണിക്കർ ... കനിക ... സോഹൻ .. തരുഷി ... നന്നായ് ചെയ്തു ....

ആൽബി: DOP വെറെ ലെവൽ

ഗോപി സുന്ദർ : ഓഡിയോ ലോഞ്ചിന് പുള്ളി പറഞ്ഞ വാക്ക് പാലിച്ചു ... (എനിക്ക് അറിഞ്ഞ് പണിയാനുള്ള പടം കിട്ടിയിട്ടുണ്ട് ഞാൻ നല്ലപോലെ തന്നെ ചെയ്തു)

ഹനിഫ് അദീനി : നന്നായ് വെടിപ്പായ് സ്ക്രിപ്റ്റ് ചെയ്തു

പുള്ളി മിണ്ടാപ്രാണി ആണേലും ഇക്കായെ കൊണ്ട് പറയിപ്പിച്ച സംഭാഷണങ്ങൾ നന്നായിരുന്നു ...

ഷാജി പാടൂർ : നിങ്ങൾ ഒന്നൊന്നര സംഭവമാണ് ബായ് ....

നല്ലൊരു സ്ക്രിപ്റ്റിന് എച്ചുകെട്ടലില്ലാതെ നല്ലപോലെ എടുത്തു ...

അവസാന ഭാഗം ആർക്കും ഒരു കൺഫ്യൂഷൻ ഇല്ലാതെ കാണാൻ പറ്റി .:

Verdict:: 4/5

Sent from my SM-G610F using Tapatalk

----------


## Kannadi

> Angane njaanum kandu namude Derick Abrahamine.. from Cinescape Ajial, Kuwait 6.40pm show... status below 50% (show thudangunnathinu verum 2manikoor munne aanu ee show avar update aakkiyath.. athkaaranam aanu status kuranjath) 
> 
> Ikkayude energetic performance... Orupaadu naalukalaay ikkayil ninum ithepole oru movie kaanaan aagrahichitt..athendhaayalum innu sabhalamaay.. 100% satisfied... chila one liners punch dialogues okke kidukki pwolichu... pinne climax twist predictable aarunnu.. But still it maintained the curiosity level...saadharana movies pole oru thattupolippan story alla.. this had some content in it which makes it worth watching...
> 
> Ini monday njn veendum poyi kaanunundu... same time.. innu oru olam illaarunnu aalu kuravaayakond.. monday full olam aarikkum.. aa oru olathil irunnu onnoode padam kaananam... 
> 
> A big salute for Derick Abraham!!!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Baiii ningalum evidundoooo
9.30pm shows kidukkiii
90%

Sent from my SM-G610F using Tapatalk

----------


## Oruvan1

Ee padam Near london evidelum play cheyyunundo ?

----------


## Bahuleyan

Kandu Bodhichu 

Theater : Deira City Center
Time : 12.30 AM
House Full 

Onnum parayanilla polichu , thakarthu .....................Mammookkayude power packed performance ........................................

5/5

----------


## sachin

uae collxn mojoyil ennanu varika??

----------


## Phantom 369

Yesterday Tvm Aries Plex collection atreya?

----------


## Balram

> Ee padam Near london evidelum play cheyyunundo ?


https://scontent.flhr6-1.fna.fbcdn.n...66&oe=5BA317F4

----------


## ikka

ഇനി ഇവിടെയൊക്കെ ആണ് ഒരു സന്തോഷം....GOAT and his team desp ആക്കി...

----------


## Antonio

> കൂത്തുപറമ്പ് ബേബി സിനിമാസ് 
> 3ൽ നിന്ന് 5ഷോയിലേക് മാറ്റിയ അബ്രഹാം 5ൽ നിന്ന് 7ഷോയിലേക് മാറ്റി യാതായി അറിയിക്കുന്നു 
> സ്*ക്രീൻ 1. 10am. 1pm. 4pm. 7pm. 9. 30pm. 
> സ്*ക്രീൻ 2. 7pm. 9. 30pm
> ഒറ്റ പേര് മെഗാസ്റ്റാർ


Ithenthonnu.....

----------


## Antonio

Argentina poyaalum Abraham undallo ennu njan aswasikkunnu...

----------


## bellari

Argentina adutha kali jayichaal valla chancum undo

----------


## bellari

Theater list aarum update cheythille ee weekil

----------


## bellari

Ini valla Senegal teamine pidikkaam

----------


## Akhil krishnan

> Argentina adutha kali jayichaal valla chancum undo


argentina nalla goal difference il jayikanam.. oppam innathe iceland nigeria malsarathil iceland tholkukayo or draw aavukayo pinne iceland croatia matchil croatia jayikukayum venam.. chances are slim but still can make it to the next 
round

Sent from my LLD-AL10 using Tapatalk

----------


## Antonio

Q n PAN morning show time mattiyallo nannayi...

----------


## Don David

ROI Today status .....Good Booking all over !!

Sent from my vivo 1723 using Tapatalk

----------


## udaips

> ഇനി ഇവിടെയൊക്കെ ആണ് ഒരു സന്തോഷം....GOAT and his team desp ആക്കി...


Ningalkkokke ivideyenkilum santhosham undu.. njngalde karyam prayandaa... Ini July 12nu Neerali vannu, 15nu Brazil cup koode eduthaal paramaanandam... :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:

----------


## Antonio

> Ningalkkokke ivideyenkilum santhosham undu.. njngalde karyam prayandaa... Ini July 12nu Neerali vannu, 15nu Brazil cup koode eduthaal paramaanandam...


Brazil cup edukkanoooooo

----------


## Antonio

Cinemax 6.45pm , 9.45pm
PAN 8.40pm
PVR 7pm, 10pm
PVR gold 1.45pm..

RED aayikkazhinju

----------


## pokkiri brothers

> Baiii ningalum evidundoooo
> 9.30pm shows kidukkiii
> 90%
> 
> Sent from my SM-G610F using Tapatalk


Ya ya.. njn 6.40pm showkk keri.. ini monday povunundu.. housefull aavumennu urappaanu monday... so nalla olathil irunnu aa movie enikk onnoode kaananam...

----------


## Manoj

> Cinemax 6.45pm , 9.45pm
> PAN 8.40pm
> PVR 7pm, 10pm
> PVR gold 1.45pm..
> 
> RED aayikkazhinju


Appol naaleyum mattannaalum sure thookkiyadi

Sent from my Moto G (5) using Tapatalk

----------


## Rangeela

> Brazil cup edukkanoooooo


Athe....EE World Cup edukkilla.....

----------


## ikka

> Argentina adutha kali jayichaal valla chancum undo





> argentina nalla goal difference il jayikanam.. oppam innathe iceland nigeria malsarathil iceland tholkukayo or draw aavukayo pinne iceland croatia matchil croatia jayikukayum venam.. chances are slim but still can make it to the next 
> round
> 
> Sent from my LLD-AL10 using Tapatalk


If Nigeria wins/draws today and considering Croatia will beat Iceland, we need to just win last game against Nigeria!!

But this team with despy defense will not go more than next round (vs France)..

----------


## Rangeela

> Appol naaleyum mattannaalum sure thookkiyadi
> 
> Sent from my Moto G (5) using Tapatalk


 :Cheerleader: !!!! Thookkiyadi !!!! :Cheerleader:

----------


## Antonio

Ee thread il Argentina or Brazil ne kurich mindippokaruth aarum...
Oru deenarodhanam aanu...
Only Derrick Abraham

----------


## Akhil krishnan

Rest Of India Bookings 🔥🔥🔥🔥🔥





Sent from my LLD-AL10 using Tapatalk

----------


## Antonio

Cinemax 7.30pm also RED...

----------


## pnikhil007

Innale kandu...Sharjah oscar cinema 9.30 PM show..status around 80% ( first time seeing this much occupancy here). It was mostly families. 

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk

----------


## Akhil krishnan

Sent from my LLD-AL10 using Tapatalk

----------


## JAWAN

'HYDERABAD NEXT 3 day bookings

Sent from my Moto G (5S) Plus using Tapatalk

----------


## Don David

*Abrahaminte Santhathikal-1st Day [Released on June 16, 2018]*


*Total No of Shows ? 608 [103 Centers + 41 extra theatres]*

*DAy 1?608 Shows (102 Centers /141 Theatres) ||608 SHs/D*




1.Thiruvananthapuram - Ariesplex  4shows
Thiruvananthapuram ? Sreepadmanabha 4 shows
Thiruvananthapuram ? Devipriya 4 shows
Thiruvananthapuram ? Kairali 4 shows
Thiruvananthapuram -Sree 4 shows
Thiruvananthapuram -Nila 1 show
Thiruvananthapuram - MOT[9 Shows] 
2.Ernakulam ? Kavitha 4 shows
Ernakulam - PVR[6 Shows] 
Ernakulam - Cinemax[4 Shows] 
Ernakulam - Q Cinemas[6 Shows] 
Ernakuam - Pan Cinemas[4 Shows]
Edapalli - Vanitha[10 Shows] 
3.Kozhikode - Apsara[5 Shows] 
Kozhikode ? Sree 4 shows
Kozhikode - Regal[5 Shows] 
4.Kollam ? Pranavam 4 shows
Kollam ? Partha-5 shows
Kollam - Gmax[3 Shows]
Kollam - Carnival[3 Shows] 
5.Pathanamthitta ? Aishwariya 3 shows 
Pathanamthitta - Trinity[2 Shows]
6.Alapuzha ? Kairali 5 shows
7.Kottayam - Abhilash 4 shows
8.Thrissur - Kairali 4 shows
Thrissur ? Ganam 4 shows
Viyyour ? Deepa 4 shows
Thrissur - Inox[6 Shows] 
9.Palakkadu - Priya 4 shows
10.Kannur - Savitha 4 shows
11.Kaliyikkavila ? SMB4 shows
12.Nedumangadu ? Saraswathy 4 shows
13.Kattakkada ? Swaram 5 shows
Kattakkada - Layam[3 Shows]
14.Pothencode ? MT 4 shows
15.Kadinamkulam - G Tracks 1  4 shows
Karyavattom - Carnival[4 Shows]
16.Attingal ? Vaisakh 4 shows
17.Varkala ? SR 4 shows
18.Paravur - Asokh cinehouse[5 Shows]
19.Kadakkal ? Sreedanya 5 shows
20.Nallila - JB 1[5 Shows]
21.Oyoor - NVP 4 shows
22.Punalur - Ramraj 4 shows
23.Kottarakkara - Minerva 1 4 shows
24.Anchal ? Archana 5 shows
25.Karunagapally - Khans 4 shows
Karunagapally - Carnival[5 Shows] 
26.Shakthikulangara - Capithans 4 shows
27.Adoor ? Nadam 4 shows
28.Ranni ? Upasana 4 shows
29.Pandalam ? Trilok4 shows
30.Chengannur - C cinemas 4 shows
31.Mavellikkara ? Prathibha 4 shows
32.Cherthala ? Kairali 4 shows
33.Eramallur - Sania 1[2 Shows]
Eramallur - Sania 2[MS]
Ezhupunna - Rekha[1 Show] 
34.Haripad ? SN 4 shows
35.Kattanam - Ragam 5 shows
Kattanam - Thanam[3 Shows]
36.Changanassery ? Abhinaya[MS] 
Changanassery ? Anu 3 show
37.Mundakkayam ? RD 5 show
38.Pala ? Universal 4 show
39.Thalayolaparambu - Carnival[3 Shows] 
Thalayolaparambu ? Nice 4 show
40.Koothattukulam - V Cinema 2[4 Shows] 
41.Kattapana ? Aishwariya 4 show
42.Adimali - Matha 4 show
43.Thodupuzha ? Ashirwad[4 Shows] 
Thodupuzha - Silver hills[6 Shows]
44.Rajakumari - Mar Baesil EVM 4 show 
45.Kochi ? EVM 4 show
46.Narakkal - Majestic 4 show
47.Paravoor ? Kairali 4 show
48.Tripunithara - Central 4 show
49.Aluva ? Casino[6 Shows]
50.Muvattupuzha ? Issac 4 show
Muvattupuzha - Cinepoint[2 Shows]  
Muvattupuzha - Carnival[3 Shows] 
51.Kothamangalam ?Ann 4 show
52.Perumbavoor - EVM 1  4 show
53.Angamali - Carnival[6 Shows] 
54.Chalakkudy ? Surabhi 4 show
55.Amballur - Chanv sreerama 2 4 show
56.Kodungallur ? Sreekaleeshwari 6 show
Kodungallur ? Carnival[3 Shows] 
57.Irinjalakuda - Chembakassery 1  5 show
Irinjalakuda - J K Cinema[5 Shows] 
Mapranam - Varna[5 Shows]
58.Thalikulam - Karthika[5 Shows]
59.Kecheri ? Savitha 4 show
60.Guruvayoor ? Devaki cinemas 4 show
61.Kunnamkulam ? Bhavana 4 show
62.Wadakkanchery ? New ragam 4 show
63.Pazhayanoor - Shadow[3 Shows]
64.Shornur - Anurag 1[5 Shows]
65.Pattambi - Krishna[5 Shows]
66.Chittur ? Kairali 4 show
67.Mannarkkad ? Prathibha 4 show
68.Peringottukurissi ? CKM 4 show
69.Puthunagaram ? New 4 show
70.Kottayi ? KRV 4 show
71.Kollengode ? Thankara 4 showj
72.Kozhinjampara - Raviraj 2 4 show
73.Vadakkencherry- Jayabharath Movies 4 show 
74.Tirur - Anugraha[4 Shows]
75.Manjeri - Devaki cinema 5 shows
76.Pandikkad ? Appus 4 shows
77.Nilambur ? Fairyland 4 shows
78.Perinthalmanna - Vismaya[14 Shows] 
Perinthalmanna - K C[5 Shows] 
79.Malappuram ? Rachana 4 shows
80.Kottakkal ? Sangeetha 4 shows
81.Kondotty - Kalpaka 4 shows
82.Valancherry ? Popular paradise 4 shows
Valancherry - Popular 2 4 shows
83.Edappal ? Sarada 6 shows
84.Ponnani - Alankar[6 Shows]
85.Parappanangadi ? Pallavi 4 shows
86.Mukkam ? Rose 1 4 shows
87.Ramanattukara ? Surabhi 4 shows
88.Vadakara ? Asokh 5 shows
89.Koyilandi ? Krishna 4 shows
90.Baluserry -Sandhya 4 shows
91.Kalpetta - Mahaveer 4 shows
92.Bathery - Aiswarya 4 shows
93.Mananthavadi - Jose 4 shows
94.Pulpally ? Penta 4 shows
95.Thalassery - Liberty paradise 5 shows
Thalassery - Carnival[5 Shows] 
96.Koothuparambu - Baby 1[3 Shows]
97.Iritty - New India Paradise 4 shows
98.Mattanur - Sahina  5 shows
99.Thalipparamba ? Aalinkeel 4 shows
100.Payyanur - Shanthi 1[5 Shows]
Payannur - Sumnagali[5 Shows]
101.Kanhangad - Vinayaka Paraidse 4 shos
Kanhangad ? VGM 4 shows
102.Kasargod - Moviemax[7 Shows]
Kasargod - Mehboob carnival[5 Shows] 
103.Tanur ? PVS -2 shows

----------


## Don David

> *Abrahaminte Santhathikal-1st Day [Released on June 16, 2018]*
> 
> 
> *Total No of Shows ? 603 [103 Centers + 39 extra theatres]*
> 
> *DAy 1?603 Shows (102 Centers /141 Theatres) ||603 SHs/D*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hope you will find the mistakes and quote me ,so that i could rectify it and will post the weekend show list...

Sent from my vivo 1723 using Tapatalk

----------


## Rangeela

> Rest Of India Bookings 🔥🔥🔥🔥🔥
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my LLD-AL10 using Tapatalk


Good post, keep it up........

----------


## abraham



----------


## maryland

> 


 :Band:  :Clap:  :Band:

----------


## Rangeela

> 


 :Cheerleader:  :Cheerleader:  :Cheerleader:

----------


## Manoj

Tvpm sree undu, nila 1 show kalichitundu, grienfield extra shows undu

Sent from my Moto G (5) using Tapatalk

----------


## The wrong one

:Drum:  good work👍


> *Abrahaminte Santhathikal-1st Day [Released on June 16, 2018]*
> 
> 
> *Total No of Shows ? 603 [103 Centers + 39 extra theatres]*
> 
> *DAy 1?603 Shows (102 Centers /141 Theatres) ||603 SHs/D*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sent from my SM-T231 using Tapatalk

----------


## maryland

paper ad nannaayi…
Manoramayil ulla pole orennam The Hindu-ilum undu (comparatively a smaller one though)  :Band:  :Clap:

----------


## abraham



----------


## maryland

And that's mmade swantham thrissur...
Glorious second week
Kairali: 4 Shows
Inox: 5 Shows
Ganam: 4 Shows
Deepa: 4 Shows

 :Rockon:  :Rockon:  :Rockon:

----------


## Don David

*Abrahaminte Santhathikal-1st week(6 days)[Released on June 16, 2018 Till June 21,2018]*


*Total No of Shows ? 3458[103 Centers + 41 extra theatres]*

*DAy 6?3458 Shows (103 Centers /139 Theatres) ||562 SHs/D*




1.Thiruvananthapuram - Ariesplex  4shows
Thiruvananthapuram ? Sreepadmanabha 4 shows
Thiruvananthapuram ? Devipriya 4 shows
Thiruvananthapuram ? Kairali 4 shows

Thiruvananthapuram - MOT
2.Ernakulam ? Kavitha 4 shows
Ernakulam - PVR[7 Shows] 
Ernakulam - Cinemax[4 Shows] 
Ernakulam - Q Cinemas[6 Shows] 
Ernakuam - Pan Cinemas[4 Shows]
Edapalli - Vanitha[7 Shows] 
3.Kozhikode - Apsara[4 Shows] 
Kozhikode ? Sree 4 shows
Kozhikode - Regal[5 Shows] 
4.Kollam ? Pranavam 4 shows
Kollam ? Partha-4shows
Kollam - Gmax[3 Shows]
Kollam - Carnival[3 Shows] 
5.Pathanamthitta ? Aishwariya 3 shows 
Pathanamthitta - Trinity[2 Shows]
6.Alapuzha ? Kairali 4 shows
7.Kottayam - Abhilash 4 shows
8.Thrissur - Kairali 4 shows
Thrissur ? Ganam 4 shows
Viyyour ? Deepa 4 shows
Thrissur - Inox[5 Shows] 
9.Palakkadu - Priya 4 shows
10.Kannur - Savitha 4 shows
11.Kaliyikkavila ? SMB4 shows
12.Nedumangadu ? Saraswathy 4 shows
13.Kattakkada ? Swaram 4 shows
14.Pothencode ? MT 4 shows
15.Kadinamkulam - G Tracks 1  4 shows
Karyavattom - Carnival[4 Shows]
16.Attingal ? Vaisakh 4 shows
17.Varkala ? SR 4 shows
18.Paravur - Asokh cinehouse[5 Shows]
19.Kadakkal ? Sreedanya 4 shows
20.Nallila - JB 1[5 Shows]
21.Oyoor - NVP 4 shows
22.Punalur - Ramraj 4 shows
23.Kottarakkara - Minerva 1 4 shows
24.Anchal ? Archana 4 shows
25.Karunagapally - Khans 4 shows
Karunagapally - Carnival[5 Shows] 
26.Shakthikulangara - Capithans 4 shows
27.Adoor ? Nadam 4 shows
28.Ranni ? Upasana 4 shows
29.Pandalam ? Trilok4 shows
30.Chengannur - C cinemas 4 shows
31.Mavellikkara ? Prathibha 4 shows
32.Cherthala ? Kairali 4 shows
33.Eramallur - Sania 1[2 Shows]
Eramallur - Sania 2[MS]
Ezhupunna - Rekha[1 Show] 
34.Haripad ? SN 4 shows
35.Kattanam - Ragam 4shows
36.Changanassery ? Abhinaya[MS] 
Changanassery ? Anu 4show
37.Mundakkayam ? RD 4 show
38.Pala ? Universal 4 show
39.Thalayolaparambu - Carnival[3 Shows] 
Thalayolaparambu ? Nice 4 show
40.Koothattukulam - V Cinema 2[4 Shows] 
41.Kattapana ? Aishwariya 4 show
42.Adimali - Matha 4 show
43.Thodupuzha ? Ashirwad[4 Shows] 
Thodupuzha - Silver hills[4 Shows]
44.Rajakumari - Mar Baesil EVM 4 show 
45.Kochi ? EVM 4 show
46.Narakkal - Majestic 4 show
47.Paravoor ? Kairali 4 show
48.Tripunithara - Central 5 show
49.Aluva ? Casino[4 Shows]
50.Muvattupuzha ? Issac 4 show
Muvattupuzha - Cinepoint[2 Shows]  
Muvattupuzha - Carnival[3 Shows] 
51.Kothamangalam ?Ann 4 show
52.Perumbavoor - EVM 1  4 show
53.Angamali - Carnival[5 Shows] 
54.Chalakkudy ? Surabhi 4 show
55.Amballur - Chanv sreerama 2 4 show
56.Kodungallur ? Sreekaleeshwari 4show
Kodungallur ? Carnival[3 Shows] 
57.Irinjalakuda - Chembakassery 1  4 show
Irinjalakuda - J K Cinema[5 Shows] 
Mapranam - Varna[4 Shows]
58.Thalikulam - Karthika[4Shows]
59.Kecheri ? Savitha 4 show
60.Guruvayoor ? Devaki cinemas 4 show
61.Kunnamkulam ? Bhavana 4 show
62.Wadakkanchery ? New ragam 4 show
63.Pazhayanoor - Shadow[3 Shows]
64.Shornur - Anurag 1[5 Shows]
65.Pattambi - Krishna[5 Shows]
66.Chittur ? Kairali 4 show
67.Mannarkkad ? Prathibha 4 show
68.Peringottukurissi ? CKM 4 show
69.Puthunagaram ? New 4 show
70.Kottayi ? KRV 4 show
71.Kollengode ? Thankara 4 showj
72.Kozhinjampara - Raviraj 2 4 show
73.Vadakkencherry- Jayabharath Movies 4 show 
74.Tirur - Anugraha[4 Shows]
75.Manjeri - Devaki cinema 4 shows
76.Pandikkad ? Appus 4 shows
77.Nilambur ? Fairyland 4 shows
78.Perinthalmanna - Vismaya[4 Shows] 
Perinthalmanna - K C[5 Shows] 
79.Malappuram ? Rachana 4 shows
80.Kottakkal ? Sangeetha 4 shows
81.Kondotty - Kalpaka 4 shows
82.Valancherry ? Popular paradise 4 shows
Valancherry - Popular 2 4 shows
83.Edappal ? Sarada 5 shows
84.Ponnani - Alankar[5 Shows]
85.Parappanangadi ? Pallavi 5 shows
86.Mukkam ? Rose 1 4 shows
87.Ramanattukara ? Surabhi 3 shows
88.Vadakara ? Asokh 5 shows
89.Koyilandi ? Krishna 4 shows
90.Baluserry -Sandhya 4 shows
91.Kalpetta - Mahaveer 4 shows
92.Bathery - Aiswarya 4 shows
93.Mananthavadi - Jose 4 shows
94.Pulpally ? Penta 4 shows
95.Thalassery - Liberty paradise 4 shows
Thalassery - Carnival[5 Shows] 
96.Koothuparambu - Baby 1[3 Shows]
97.Iritty - New India Paradise 4 shows
98.Mattanur - Sahina  4 shows
99.Thalipparamba ? Aalinkeel 4 shows
100.Payyanur - Shanthi 1[5 Shows]
Payannur - Sumnagali[5 Shows]
101.Kanhangad - Vinayaka Paraidse 4 shos
Kanhangad ? VGM 4 shows
102.Kasargod - Moviemax[5 Shows]
Kasargod - Mehboob carnival[5 Shows] 
103.Tanur ? PVS -4 shows


Sent from my vivo 1723 using Tapatalk

----------


## Don David

Please quote me if there is any mistake !!!



> *Abrahaminte Santhathikal-1st week(6 days)[Released on June 16, 2018 Till June 21,2018]*
> 
> 
> *Total No of Shows ? 3424 [103 Centers + 41 extra theatres]*
> 
> *DAy 6?3424 Shows (103 Centers /139 Theatres) ||555 SHs/D*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sent from my vivo 1723 using Tapatalk

----------


## Don David

Second week show count will be updated by tomorriw morning !!!!New added theatres will be there from today onwards....
First two days crossed 600 plus shows and then from there extra screens reduced ...!!!expecting 570 plus shows by this week 

Sent from my vivo 1723 using Tapatalk

----------


## KOBRA

> Second week show count will be updated by tomorriw morning !!!!New added theatres will be there from today onwards....
> First two days crossed 600 plus shows and then from there extra screens reduced ...!!!expecting 570 plus shows by this week 
> 
> Sent from my vivo 1723 using Tapatalk


last weekil kalicha 
Extra shows onnum add cheythittilla alle don ?

----------


## ikka

> *Abrahaminte Santhathikal-1st week(6 days)[Released on June 16, 2018 Till June 21,2018]*
> 
> 
> *Total No of Shows ? 3458[103 Centers + 41 extra theatres]*
> 
> *DAy 6?3458 Shows (103 Centers /139 Theatres) ||562 SHs/D*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Adipoli...So Around 3500 shows completed by yesterday (6 Days)...Hoping to complete 7000 Shows in 13 Days (Second Week 7 Days)!!!

 :Band:   :Band:   :Band:   :Band:

----------


## Kuruvila

#അബ്രഹാമിന്റെ_സന്തതികൾ ഇന്ന് മുതൽ കൊടകര സിറ്റി സിനിമാസിലും അഷ്ടമിച്ചിറ മഹാലക്ഷ്മിയിലും 4 ഷോയും ചാലക്കുടി സുരഭിയിൽ സ്*ക്രീൻ 2ൽ നിന്ന് സ്*ക്രീൻ 1ലേക്ക് മാറ്റിയിരിക്കുന്നു 😘😘

Sent from my 1201 using Tapatalk

----------


## Kuruvila

പാലക്കാട് ജില്ലയിൽ  അബ്രഹാമിന്റെ സന്തതികൾ
Extra 4 Show .
ചെർപ്ളശേരി -പ്ളാസ 4 Show
 '

Sent from my 1201 using Tapatalk

----------


## Don David

> last weekil kalicha 
> Extra shows onnum add cheythittilla alle don ?


Extra shows okke add cheythittund ...day 1 il endhelum add cheyyanundel parayanam ...Edhelum vittu poyittundel.....
Ellaam ulppeduthiyittundennaanu nhan hope cheyyunnadh .....anyway i will cross exam tonight while taking second week showcount ....!!!

Sent from my vivo 1723 using Tapatalk

----------


## Antonio

@Don David bhai
Changanachery Anu 4 shows n Abhinaya 1 show aarunnu on 16th-5 shows
17 th to 19th Anu 4 shows n Abhinaya 2 shows-6 shows
20th n 21st- Anu 4 shows n Abhinaya 1 show-5 shows
Today onwds-Abhinaya 4shows

----------


## KOBRA

> Extra shows okke add cheythittund ...day 1 il endhelum add cheyyanundel parayanam ...Edhelum vittu poyittundel.....
> Ellaam ulppeduthiyittundennaanu nhan hope cheyyunnadh .....anyway i will cross exam tonight while taking second week showcount ....!!!
> 
> Sent from my vivo 1723 using Tapatalk


Tvm -Mot matrame add chehtittullu. carnival illa listil
athu pole sree yilum kalcihcu shows last weekil

Carnival: Greenfield, Trivandrum

----------


## yathra

> Extra shows okke add cheythittund ...day 1 il endhelum add cheyyanundel parayanam ...Edhelum vittu poyittundel.....
> Ellaam ulppeduthiyittundennaanu nhan hope cheyyunnadh .....anyway i will cross exam tonight while taking second week showcount ....!!!
> 
> Sent from my vivo 1723 using Tapatalk


Day 1 madhavanunni post chaithirunnu back pagik kanum

----------


## Antonio

@Don David bhai- 
Alappuzha
17th June -5 shows ( extra sree 1show)
18th june-6 shows ( extra sree 2 shows)
19th,20,21- 7 shows(extra sree 3 shows)

16th nu 2 extra shows undarunno ennu confirm cheyyamo aarelum-3 am nu undarunnu ennanu kandath....

----------


## Antonio

> Tvm -Mot matrame add chehtittullu. carnival illa listil
> athu pole sree yilum kalcihcu shows last weekil
> 
> Carnival: Greenfield, Trivandrum


Sunday onwards Sree il one show undarunnu till yesterday...

----------


## Don David

Ohk !! Will update it at night !!!

Sent from my vivo 1723 using Tapatalk

----------


## Don David

> @Don David bhai- 
> Alappuzha
> 17th June -5 shows ( extra sree 1show)
> 18th june-6 shows ( extra sree 2 shows)
> 19th,20,21- 7 shows(extra sree 3 shows)
> 
> 16th nu 2 extra shows undarunno ennu confirm cheyyamo aarelum-3 am nu undarunnu ennanu kandath....


Will update !!!

Sent from my vivo 1723 using Tapatalk

----------


## Madhavanunni

> 👉കൂത്തുപറമ്പ് ബേബിയിൽ നാലു ഷോയിൽ തുടങ്ങിയ അബ്രഹാം ഇപ്പോൾ 5 ഷോയിലേക്ക് ഉയർന്നു.
> 
> 👉കൊടുങ്ങല്ലൂർ കാർണിവൽ സിനിമാസിൽ 3 ഷോസിൽ നിന്നും 6 ഷോസിലേക്ക് ഉയർത്തി.
> 
> 👉കൊടുങ്ങല്ലൂർ ശ്രീ കാളീശ്വരിയിൽ 3 ഷോയിൽ നിന്നും 4 ഷോയിലേക്ക് ഉയർത്തി, അത് കൂടാതെ നാളെ മുതൽ 2nd ഷോ 2 സ്*ക്രീനിൽ.
> 
> 👉റിലീസ് ഇല്ലായിരുന്ന sp peyad സിനിമാസിൽ നാളെ മുതൽ.
> 
> 👉റിലീസ് ഇല്ലായിരുന്ന കൊല്ലം ഉഷയിൽ നാളെ മുതൽ 2 ഷോ ആഡ് ചെയ്തിരിക്കുന്നു.
> ...





> Tomo onwrds changanachery Abhinaya 4 shows.. changed from Anu to big capacity...





> കൂത്തുപറമ്പ് ബേബി സിനിമാസ് 
> 3ൽ നിന്ന് 5ഷോയിലേക് മാറ്റിയ അബ്രഹാം 5ൽ നിന്ന് 7ഷോയിലേക് മാറ്റി യാതായി അറിയിക്കുന്നു 
> സ്*ക്രീൻ 1. 10am. 1pm. 4pm. 7pm. 9. 30pm. 
> സ്*ക്രീൻ 2. 7pm. 9. 30pm
> ഒറ്റ പേര് മെഗാസ്റ്റാർ 😘😘😘





> കറ്റാനത്തും നാളെ മുതൽ നാലു ഷോയിൽ നിന്നും ആറു ഷോകളിലേക്ക്*  💪💪
> #Ganam Screen(2K) _ 1:00 pm | 3:30 pm | 9:30 pm
> #Ragam Screen_ 10:15 am | 6:30 pm | 9:30 pm
> Online tickets on ticketnew.com





> #അബ്രഹാമിന്റെ_സന്തതികൾ ഇന്ന് മുതൽ കൊടകര സിറ്റി സിനിമാസിലും അഷ്ടമിച്ചിറ മഹാലക്ഷ്മിയിലും 4 ഷോയും ചാലക്കുടി സുരഭിയിൽ സ്*ക്രീൻ 2ൽ നിന്ന് സ്*ക്രീൻ 1ലേക്ക് മാറ്റിയിരിക്കുന്നു 
> 
> Sent from my 1201 using Tapatalk


*kaliyikkavila smb 3 il 2 shows

*

----------


## Don David

> Day 1 madhavanunni post chaithirunnu back pagik kanum


Ohk ...second week shiw count add cheydh post cheyyumbol correct showcount post cheyyaam ...!!!

Sent from my vivo 1723 using Tapatalk

----------


## KOBRA

> *kaliyikkavila smb 3 il 2 shows
> 
> *


Ithu extra theater ano ?

----------


## KOBRA

*അബ്രഹാമിന്റെ_സന്തതികൾ*
*22-06-2018 (Friday) Second Week
*
*New Theaters*
കൊടകര-സിറ്റി സിനിമാസിലും 4shows
അഷ്ടമിച്ചിറ-മഹാലക്ഷ്മിയിലും 4shows
ചെർപ്ളശേരി -പ്ളാസ 4 Show
sp cinemas - peyad 4show 
കൊല്ലം ഉഷയിൽ  Evening 2 shows
Venjaramoodu-Sindhu 4show




*Small to Big + Extra shows*

ചാലക്കുടി - സുരഭിയിൽ Screen2 to 1
Changanasseri-Abhinaya 
കൊടുങ്ങല്ലൂർ കാർണിവൽ സിനിമാസി 3 + 3  = 6shows
കൂത്തുപറമ്പ് -ബേബി സിനിമാസ്  സ്*ക്രീൻ 1. 10am. 1pm. 4pm. 7pm. 9. 30pm. സ്*ക്രീൻ 2. 7pm. 9. 30pm
കറ്റാനത്തും - Ganam
#Ganam Screen(2K) _ 1:00 pm | 3:30 pm | 9:30 pm
#Ragam Screen_ 10:15 am | 6:30 pm | 9:30 pm
വടകര അശോക് cnc ക്ക് പുറമെ CNC ഫിലിം ഹൗസിലും
kaliyikkavila smb 3 il 2 shows
Kollam Carnival RP Mall - 5shows


Please add with this list may it will be helpfull for @Don David and Madhavanunni

----------


## Madhavanunni

> Ithu extra theater ano ?


*yea,
total 6 shows undu avide
*

----------


## Don David

> അബ്രഹാമിന്റെ_സന്തതികൾ
> 22-06-2018 (Friday) Second Week
> New Theater
> 
> 
> കൊടകര-സിറ്റി സിനിമാസിലും 4shows
> അഷ്ടമിച്ചിറ-മഹാലക്ഷ്മിയിലും 4shows
> ചെർപ്ളശേരി -പ്ളാസ 4 Show
> sp cinemas - peyad 4show 
> ...


 :Band:   :Band:  7500 shows cross cheyyum by 2 weeks and 3rd weekil 10 k 

 :Drum:   :Drum: 

Sent from my vivo 1723 using Tapatalk

----------


## Antonio

Kattappana Sagara Alle???

----------


## Madhavanunni

> *അബ്രഹാമിന്റെ_സന്തതികൾ*
> *22-06-2018 (Friday) Second Week*
> *New Theater*
> 
> 
> കൊടകര-സിറ്റി സിനിമാസിലും 4shows
> അഷ്ടമിച്ചിറ-മഹാലക്ഷ്മിയിലും 4shows
> ചെർപ്ളശേരി -പ്ളാസ 4 Show
> sp cinemas - peyad 4show 
> ...


kollam carnival and gmax il show increase undu
ekm cinemax alsi

----------


## Tigerbasskool

> Pulimurugan okey all business 150 ellarum accept cheyunathanu in general...enthanu bhai


general accept cheythu ennu pareyendaa lal fans ennu parenyaal mathi with fake collection n bomblastic promotion n with fake poster  :Laughing:  100 cr kadennu ennu thannee samshayam pinne allee 150 kodi  :Yawn:

----------


## Antonio

Ernakulam Multies-21 shows on 17th, 20th n 21st
Today onwrds-22 shows..
20 shows on 16th, 18th n 19th..

----------


## Tigerbasskool

> But engana ithra chilavaye? Baaki cast okke valiya star value ullathallallo? Anson, Kaniha etc.  Pinne ivide thanne alle shoot cheythe?


budjet below 10 cr ..producer will make huge profit from theatre collection alone

----------


## KOBRA

*അബ്രഹാമിന്റെ_സന്തതികൾ*
*22-06-2018 (Friday) Second Week
*
*New Theaters*
കൊടകര-സിറ്റി സിനിമാസിലും 4shows
അഷ്ടമിച്ചിറ-മഹാലക്ഷ്മിയിലും 4shows
ചെർപ്ളശേരി -പ്ളാസ 4 Show
sp cinemas - peyad 4show 
കൊല്ലം ഉഷയിൽ Evening 2 shows
Venjaramoodu-Sindhu 4show




*Small to Big* 

ചാലക്കുടി - സുരഭിയിൽ (Screen2 to 1)
Changanasseri-Abhinaya (Anu to Abhinaya)

*Show Increase
*
കൊടുങ്ങല്ലൂർ - കാർണിവൽ സിനിമാസി  (Increase 3 shows )
കൊടുങ്ങല്ലൂർ -  Sreekaleeshwari   (Increase 1 shows )
കൂത്തുപറമ്പ് -ബേബി സിനിമാസ് സ്*ക്രീൻ 1. 10am. 1pm. 4pm. 7pm. 9. 30pm. സ്*ക്രീൻ 2. 7pm. 9. 30pm
കറ്റാനത്തും - Ganam  #Ganam Screen(2K) _ 1:00 pm | 3:30 pm | 9:30 pm  #Ragam Screen_ 10:15 am | 6:30 pm | 9:30 pm
വടകര അശോക് cnc  +  CNC ഫിലിം ഹൗസിലും
kaliyikkavila smb 3 il 2 shows
Kollam Carnival RP Mall - 5shows (Increase 3 shows )
Kollam Carnival RP Mall - 3shows  Increase 1 shows )


*Please add with this list may it will be helpfull for @Don David and Madhavanunni*

----------


## Raja Sha

> *അബ്രഹാമിന്റെ_സന്തതികൾ*
> *22-06-2018 (Friday) Second Week
> *
> *New Theaters*
> കൊടകര-സിറ്റി സിനിമാസിലും 4shows
> അഷ്ടമിച്ചിറ-മഹാലക്ഷ്മിയിലും 4shows
> ചെർപ്ളശേരി -പ്ളാസ 4 Show
> sp cinemas - peyad 4show 
> കൊല്ലം ഉഷയിൽ Evening 2 shows
> ...


Eramalloor saniya screen1 & 2,  2 shows each ayirunnathu innu muthal big screen1- 4 shows aayi..

----------


## Madhavanunni

> Eramalloor saniya screen1 & 2,  2 shows each ayirunnathu innu muthal big screen1- 4 shows aayi..


5 shows undayirunu ivide total

----------


## Rangeela

> #അബ്രഹാമിന്റെ_സന്തതികൾ ഇന്ന് മുതൽ കൊടകര സിറ്റി സിനിമാസിലും അഷ്ടമിച്ചിറ മഹാലക്ഷ്മിയിലും 4 ഷോയും ചാലക്കുടി സുരഭിയിൽ സ്*ക്രീൻ 2ൽ നിന്ന് സ്*ക്രീൻ 1ലേക്ക് മാറ്റിയിരിക്കുന്നു 😘😘
> 
> Sent from my 1201 using Tapatalk


 :Namichu:  :Namichu:  :Namichu:

----------


## Manoj

Sreekaleeshwari also show increase aayi from 3 to 4

----------


## misbah7722

Mukkam rose screen  2 4 shows
Bathery pvs 5/6 shows

Thaikulam കാര്*ത്തിക 5 alla 6 shows ആയിരുന്നു
Pattanamtitta Aishwarya 4 shows aayirunnu trinity 2

Edappal govinda 7 shows 


> *Abrahaminte Santhathikal-1st Day [Released on June 16, 2018]*
> 
> 
> *Total No of Shows ? 608 [103 Centers + 41 extra theatres]*
> 
> *DAy 1?608 Shows (102 Centers /141 Theatres) ||608 SHs/D*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk

----------


## Manoj

> Sunday onwards Sree il one show undarunnu till yesterday...


Saturday nila second show kalichu, appol from 1st day thottu 5 show undaayirinnu

----------


## KOBRA

*അബ്രഹാമിന്റെ_സന്തതികൾ*
*22-06-2018 (Friday) Second Week
*
*New Theaters*
കൊടകര-സിറ്റി സിനിമാസിലും 4shows
അഷ്ടമിച്ചിറ-മഹാലക്ഷ്മിയിലും 4shows
ചെർപ്ളശേരി -പ്ളാസ 4 Show
sp cinemas - peyad 4show 
കൊല്ലം ഉഷയിൽ Evening 2 shows
Venjaramoodu-Sindhu 4show




*Small to Big* 

ചാലക്കുടി - സുരഭിയിൽ (Screen2 to 1)
Changanasseri-Abhinaya (Anu to Abhinaya)

*Show Increase
*
കൊടുങ്ങല്ലൂർ - കാർണിവൽ സിനിമാസി (Increase 3 shows )
കൊടുങ്ങല്ലൂർ - Sreekaleeshwari (Increase 1 shows )
കൂത്തുപറമ്പ് -ബേബി സിനിമാസ് സ്*ക്രീൻ 1. 10am. 1pm. 4pm. 7pm. 9. 30pm. സ്*ക്രീൻ 2. 7pm. 9. 30pm
കറ്റാനത്തും - Ganam #Ganam Screen(2K) _ 1:00 pm | 3:30 pm | 9:30 pm #Ragam Screen_ 10:15 am | 6:30 pm | 9:30 pm
വടകര അശോക് cnc + CNC ഫിലിം ഹൗസിലും
kaliyikkavila smb 3 il 2 shows
Kollam Carnival RP Mall - 5shows (Increase 3 shows )
Kollam JB Cinemas - 3shows Increase 1 shows )


*Please add with this list may it will be helpfull for @Don David and Madhavanunni*

----------


## Kuruvila

#Huge_ഫ്ലെക്സ് ബോർഡ്* #Sp_പേയാട് സിനിമാസിൽ #Trivandrum_Ikka_ഭക്തൻസ് വക 

🙏🙏🙏🙏🙏🙏🙏

----------


## Akhil krishnan

Superb... 🔥🔥

Sent from my LLD-AL10 using Tapatalk

----------


## Kuruvila

ചരിത്രം വഴിമാറുന്നു ഡെറികിനു മുമ്പിൽ 
12 ഷോകളിൽ നിന്ന്  20 ഷോകളിലേക്ക് 😮🙏
 *അബ്രഹാമിൻ്റെ സന്തതികൾ*

"തൊടുപുഴ സിൽവർ ഹിൽസ് 4 shows "
തൊടുപുഴ ആശ്രിവാദ് 5 shows 
കട്ടപ്പന സാഗര 4 shows
"കൂത്താട്ടുകുളം വി സിനിമാസ് 4shows"
രാജകുമാരി മാർബേസിൽ 3 shows  
🔥🔥😎

Sent from my 1201 using Tapatalk

----------


## Manoj

> ചരിത്രം വഴിമാറുന്നു ഡെറികിനു മുമ്പിൽ 
> 12 ഷോകളിൽ നിന്ന്  20 ഷോകളിലേക്ക് 😮🙏
>  *അബ്രഹാമിൻ്റെ സന്തതികൾ*
> 
> "തൊടുപുഴ സിൽവർ ഹിൽസ് 4 shows "
> തൊടുപുഴ ആശ്രിവാദ് 5 shows 
> കട്ടപ്പന സാഗര 4 shows
> "കൂത്താട്ടുകുളം വി സിനിമാസ് 4shows"
> രാജകുമാരി മാർബേസിൽ 3 shows  
> ...


Ividokke second week aano, ee aazcha evidenkilum rls aayittundo. Adimali padam irangiyille

----------


## Akhil krishnan

PVR Lulu All Shows Fast Filling 🔥🔥🔥

Sent from my LLD-AL10 using Tapatalk

----------


## ikka

> *അബ്രഹാമിന്റെ_സന്തതികൾ*
> *22-06-2018 (Friday) Second Week
> *
> *New Theaters*
> കൊടകര-സിറ്റി സിനിമാസിലും 4shows
> അഷ്ടമിച്ചിറ-മഹാലക്ഷ്മിയിലും 4shows
> ചെർപ്ളശേരി -പ്ളാസ 4 Show
> sp cinemas - peyad 4show 
> കൊല്ലം ഉഷയിൽ Evening 2 shows
> ...


 :Band:   :Band:

----------


## KOBRA

> ചരിത്രം വഴിമാറുന്നു ഡെറികിനു മുമ്പിൽ 
> 12 ഷോകളിൽ നിന്ന്  20 ഷോകളിലേക്ക് 
>  *അബ്രഹാമിൻ്റെ സന്തതികൾ*
> 
> "തൊടുപുഴ സിൽവർ ഹിൽസ് 4 shows "
> തൊടുപുഴ ആശ്രിവാദ് 5 shows 
> കട്ടപ്പന സാഗര 4 shows
> "കൂത്താട്ടുകുളം വി സിനിമാസ് 4shows"
> രാജകുമാരി മാർബേസിൽ 3 shows  
> ...


Innu muthal ithil ethokke theateril ?

----------


## Akhil krishnan

🔥🔥🔥

----------


## Antonio

pVR n Cinemax full aayittu venam Q n PAN ilekk kadakkkan

----------


## bilal john

Appo innu muthal veendum thookkiyadi.Innale raathri muthal katta desp aayi irikkunna enikku ithu kurachu aashwaasam tharatte

----------


## Antonio

> Appo innu muthal veendum thookkiyadi.Innale raathri muthal katta desp aayi irikkunna enikku ithu kurachu aashwaasam tharatte


#Me too#...hmmmm

----------


## KOBRA

Innu multi thookiyadi anu
3 mani akumbolekkum ellam chuvakkum

----------


## Kuruvila

> Innu muthal ithil ethokke theateril ?


ഇത് 21 ആണു...
22 e paper 5മണിയാകും update ആകാൻ...
ഇതിൽ ഇന്നലെ 15 ഷോസ് ഉണ്ട്...

1screen ആണ് extra add ആകുന്നത് with 5 ഷോസ്

Sent from my 1201 using Tapatalk

----------


## Kuruvila

👉

----------


## Kuruvila

ഇത് എന്താണ് blur ആകുന്നത്??😤
Scrn shrt nalla clarity ഉണ്ട്

Sent from my 1201 using Tapatalk

----------


## Mike

stage is set for GIGA thunder Weekend  :Band:   :Band:   :Band:   :Band: 

Multi okke thookkiyadi ayirikkum..... PVR il 2 + Gold evning 1 shw koode kittiyal near to 10 lacks collection engu ponnene

----------


## Akhil krishnan

Nalathe Shows Ippole Fast Filling At Kochi Multies 🔥🔥🔥🔥🔥

Sent from my LLD-AL10 using Tapatalk

----------


## misbah7722

> ഇത് 21 ആണു...
> 22 e paper 5മണിയാകും update ആകാൻ...
> ഇതിൽ ഇന്നലെ 15 ഷോസ് ഉണ്ട്...
> 
> 1screen ആണ് extra add ആകുന്നത് with 5 ഷോസ്
> 
> Sent from my 1201 using Tapatalk


Eathu theatre aanu add aakunath? 

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk

----------


## Antonio

High time for Jobyeattan to post the collection officially...
Paranjaal Thallal illathe parayum pullikkaran, becoz income tax nte pidi veezhathe nokkande..

----------


## KOBRA

*അബ്രഹാമിന്റെ_സന്തതികൾ*
*22-06-2018 (Friday) Second Week
*
*New Theaters*
കൊടകര-സിറ്റി സിനിമാസിലും 4shows
അഷ്ടമിച്ചിറ-മഹാലക്ഷ്മിയിലും 4shows
ചെർപ്ളശേരി -പ്ളാസ 4 Show
sp cinemas - peyad 4show 
കൊല്ലം ഉഷയിൽ Evening 2 shows
Venjaramoodu-Sindhu 4show




*Small to Big* 

ചാലക്കുടി - സുരഭിയിൽ (Screen2 to 1)
Changanasseri-Abhinaya (Anu to Abhinaya)

*Show Increase
*
കൊടുങ്ങല്ലൂർ - കാർണിവൽ സിനിമാസി (Increase 3 shows )
കൊടുങ്ങല്ലൂർ - Sreekaleeshwari (Increase 1 shows )

കൂത്തുപറമ്പ് -ബേബി സിനിമാസ് സ്*ക്രീൻ 1. 10am. 1pm. 4pm. 7pm. 9. 30pm. 
കൂത്തുപറമ്പ് -ബേബി സിനിമാസ് സ്*ക്രീൻ 2. 7pm. 9. 30pm

കറ്റാനത്തും - Ganam #Ganam Screen(2K) _ 1:00 pm | 3:30 pm | 9:30 pm #
കറ്റാനത്തുംRagam Screen_ 10:15 am | 6:30 pm | 9:30 pm

വടകര അശോക് CNC
വടകര അശോക് CNC ഫിലിം ഹൗസിലും

kaliyikkavila smb 3 il 2 shows

Kollam Carnival RP Mall - 5shows (Increase 3 shows )
Kollam JB Cinemas - 3shows ( Increase 1 shows )

EKM -Cinemax - 6 shows (Increase 2 shows )

*Please add with this list may it will be helpfull for @Don David and Madhavanunni*

----------


## Kuruvila

Alappuzha kairali and sree house full show 6days
1st day = 5hf
2nd day = 5hf (sree 1hf) 1 show add 
3rd day = 5hf (sree 1hf) 1 show add   
4th day = 5hf (sree 2hf) 3 show add
5th day = 2hf (sree 80%)heavy rain 🌧 2 show add
6th day = 2hf (sree 90%) 2 show add                Total 24 house full shows 
Alappuzha kairali and sree heavy rain 🌧🌧🌧🌧 still running heavy occupancy 💪🏻💪🏻💪🏻 #derick 😎

Sent from my 1201 using Tapatalk

----------


## Madhavanunni

> * Abrahaminte Santhathikal-**1st Day** [Released on June 16 , 2018]*
> *Run Till :  June 16, 2018*
> *No of days: 1* 
> *Total No of Shows ?* *608* *[102 Centers + 41 extra theatres]*
> 
> *1st Week?**608 Shows* *(**102 Centers* */143 Theatres)* *||608 SHs/D*
> 
> 
> 1.Thiruvananthapuram - Ariesplex
> ...


*@Don David: bhai itta listil 611 shows undu
normally theatre updates idunna format illeku njan edit chythithu machan itta list corrections onnum chythitilla, ee listil corrections varuthi, day 1, day 3 list onnu post chythal ee formatil udane post chythal nannayirunu bhai*

*Day 1 corrections
*

Thiruvananthapuram - MOT[10 Shows]Pathanamthitta - Aishwariya RSKaryavattom - Carnival 7 showsPunalur - Ramraj 2 [1 Show] Extra theatreChengannur - C cinemas 5 Shows
Changanassery ? Anu RSTripunithara - Central[5 Shows]Perumbavoor - EVM 3/4[2 Shows]Thalikkulam - Karthika[6 Shows]Vadakkencherry - Jayabharath 1/2[2 Shows]Edappal - Sarada 1[1 Show]PArappanangadi - Pallavi 5 shows ??Mukkam - Rose 2Bathery - Film ciry[5 Shows]Balussery - Sandhya [5 shows] ??Payyanur - Shanthi[6 Shows]Kasaragod - Mehoob[6 Shows]

*corrected list undan thanne idane bhai
also 2nd / 3rd day list idumbol shows il ulla changes koodi add chythal nayyairunu, work kooduthal aanu athu, but future reference inu useful aanu athu, Theatre updates thread nokkiyal idea kittum

For example: weekend(2/3 days) list idumbol 

Anchal - archana      {June 16:5 shows,Frm June 17:RS}

ingane



*

----------


## Antonio

Alappuzha How many shows from today??
Sree il Police Junior enna oola film ethi...ethra shows ennariyilla..

----------


## Kuruvila

> Eathu theatre aanu add aakunath? 
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


തൊടുപിഴ silver 4 ഷോ 
തൊടുപുഴ അശിർവാദ് incresed 1 show from today...( yesterday 4 show)

Sent from my 1201 using Tapatalk

----------


## Madhavanunni

*635 / 637 shows varanam first day 
corrected list ividem , theatre updates thread lm idu* *@Don David: bhai*

----------


## Akhil krishnan

Sent from my LLD-AL10 using Tapatalk

----------


## Kuruvila

> High time for Jobyeattan to post the collection officially...
> Paranjaal Thallal illathe parayum pullikkaran, becoz income tax nte pidi veezhathe nokkande..


ഇപ്പം വേണ്ട...
50cr അടിച്ചു കഴിഞ്ഞു പോസ്റ്ററിലൂടെ പുറത്തു വിടുന്നത് ആണ് നല്ലത്..

Sent from my 1201 using Tapatalk

----------


## Akhil krishnan

Sent from my LLD-AL10 using Tapatalk

----------


## Mike

evde avanmar evening show edthu thattiyatu kola chathi ayi poyi.......






> Sent from my LLD-AL10 using Tapatalk

----------


## misbah7722

> തൊടുപിഴ silver 4 ഷോ 
> തൊടുപുഴ അശിർവാദ് incresed 1 show from today...( yesterday 4 show)
> 
> Sent from my 1201 using Tapatalk


Silver hill last week tanne und 6 shows 

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk

----------


## wayanadan

*mananthvady jose  4 show
kalppetta mahaveer 4 show 
pulpally pentra cinema 4 show 
bathery aishwrya 4 show 
filim city 5 show*

----------


## Akhil krishnan

> evde avanmar evening show edthu thattiyatu kola chathi ayi poyi.......


yes.. weekdaysil almost full adikunna show aanu.. 

Sent from my LLD-AL10 using Tapatalk

----------


## Antonio

> yes.. weekdaysil almost full adikunna show aanu.. 
> 
> Sent from my LLD-AL10 using Tapatalk


Sat n Sun sure full aakum

----------


## wayanadan

*ഫസ്റ്റ് ഷോക്ക്*  ആള് കുറയും ബ്രസിൽ മാച്ച്*

----------


## Kuruvila

> Silver hill last week tanne und 6 shows 
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


ഇല്ല എന്നാണ് ഇ paperil ഉള്ളത് just check 

Sent from my 1201 using Tapatalk

----------


## Mike

EKM Kavitha #MorningShow 
#AbrahaminteSanthathikal #RunningSuccessfully

----------


## KOBRA

*അബ്രഹാമിന്റെ_സന്തതികൾ*
*22-06-2018 (Friday) Second Week
*
*New Theaters*
കൊടകര-സിറ്റി സിനിമാസിലും 4shows
അഷ്ടമിച്ചിറ-മഹാലക്ഷ്മിയിലും 4shows
ചെർപ്ളശേരി -പ്ളാസ 4 Show
sp cinemas - peyad 4show 
കൊല്ലം ഉഷയിൽ Evening 2 shows
Venjaramoodu-Sindhu 4show




*Small to Big* 

ചാലക്കുടി - സുരഭിയിൽ (Screen2 to 1)
Changanasseri-Abhinaya (Anu to Abhinaya)

*Show Increase
*
കൊടുങ്ങല്ലൂർ - കാർണിവൽ സിനിമാസി (Increase 3 shows )
കൊടുങ്ങല്ലൂർ - Sreekaleeshwari (Increase 1 shows )

കൂത്തുപറമ്പ് -ബേബി സിനിമാസ് സ്*ക്രീൻ 1. 10am. 1pm. 4pm. 7pm. 9. 30pm. 
കൂത്തുപറമ്പ് -ബേബി സിനിമാസ് സ്*ക്രീൻ 2. 7pm. 9. 30pm

കറ്റാനത്തും - Ganam #Ganam Screen(2K) _ 1:00 pm | 3:30 pm | 9:30 pm #
കറ്റാനത്തുംRagam Screen_ 10:15 am | 6:30 pm | 9:30 pm

വടകര അശോക് CNC
വടകര അശോക് CNC ഫിലിം ഹൗസിലും

kaliyikkavila smb 3 il 2 shows

Kollam Carnival RP Mall - 5shows (Increase 3 shows )
Kollam JB Cinemas - 3shows ( Increase 1 shows )

EKM -Cinemax - 6 shows (Increase 2 shows )
Thodupuza - ashirvad 5 ( Increase 1 shows )

*Please add with this list may it will be helpfull for @Don David and Madhavanunni*

----------


## bhola bhala

Innale padam kandu...Doha City Centre
First half nannayi ishtappettu...fast and crisp aayirunnu first half...aduthaduthu 3 songs vannittu polum padam slow aayilla...ee moonnu songsum well placed and short aayirunnu...
Second half aa oru intensity poyi...kadhayil/kadhaparachilil kure loop holes...climaxil CBI series pole vattamesha sammelanam nadathi kadhayude churul parayunnathum borayipoyi...
Mammoos...Police officer with family sentiments role kidu aaayi cheythittundu...Talaash kandappol Mammoosine nayakanaakki ithupole oru padam vannenkil ennu aagrahichirunnu...emotionally haunted police officer aayi Derickil oru paridhi vare Talaashile Surjan Singhine kaanaan kazhinju...
Haneef...Great father ine kallum nannayi
Shaji Padoor...hope vekkavunna oru director koodi

----------


## KOBRA

> *mananthvady jose  4 show
> kalppetta mahaveer 4 show 
> pulpally pentra cinema 4 show 
> bathery aishwrya 4 show 
> **filim city 5 show*


Itu ethu filmcity ?

----------


## wayanadan

*calicut regal 7 show 
apsara  4 show
sree 4 show
surabhi 4 show
*

----------


## wayanadan

> Itu ethu filmcity ?


*sulthan bathery*

----------


## melparambu

Innale kandu from Burjuman 7 40 pm. ishtapettu. status booking vazhi thanne full. innale 7 40 pm and 7 pm extra shows add aayi. athum SOLD OUT !!!!

----------


## Madhavanunni

> Itu ethu filmcity ?


Bathery il PVS film city undu
3 Screens

----------


## KOBRA

> *sulthan bathery*


Innu muthal ano ?

----------


## Kuruvila

Bangalore @mammukka 's #AbrahaminteSanthathikal Theatre list with show time

Sent from my 1201 using Tapatalk

----------


## LOLan

Bangalore nalla booking und.... :Clap:   :Clap:

----------


## Akhil krishnan

Sent from my LLD-AL10 using Tapatalk

----------


## Madmax

Pandam innale kandu peruthe ishtamyi.... 😍😍


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## roshy

#Gcc/ഖത്തറിൽ ,മലയാള സിനിമാ ചരിത്രത്തിൽ മറ്റൊരു ചരിത്രംകൂടി #ഏറ്റവും കൂടുതൽ പ്രദർശനങ്ങൾ ആദ്യ ദിനം പ്രദർശിപ്പിച്ചത് 54 ഷോ🤗 ,ഒരുതിയേറ്ററിൽ  മാത്രം ആദ്യദിനം 20 പ്രദർശനങ്ങൾ 😍 രാത്രി 2 മണിക്കും നിറഞ്ഞ സദസിൽ (500 seat)🤗🤗

----------


## Madhavanunni

> Innu muthal ano ?


release day muthal undu avide

----------


## wayanadan

> Innu muthal ano ?


*last saturday muthal*

----------


## wayanadan

@MALABARI *evide review*

----------


## Rangeela

> *ഫസ്റ്റ് ഷോക്ക്*  ആള് കുറയും ബ്രസിൽ മാച്ച്*


 :Teary:  :Teary:  :Teary:

----------


## Rangeela

> #Gcc/ഖത്തറിൽ ,മലയാള സിനിമാ ചരിത്രത്തിൽ മറ്റൊരു ചരിത്രംകൂടി #ഏറ്റവും കൂടുതൽ പ്രദർശനങ്ങൾ ആദ്യ ദിനം പ്രദർശിപ്പിച്ചത് 54 ഷോ珞 ,ഒരുതിയേറ്ററിൽ  മാത്രം ആദ്യദിനം 20 പ്രദർശനങ്ങൾ  രാത്രി 2 മണിക്കും നിറഞ്ഞ സദസിൽ (500 seat)珞珞


 :Cheerleader:  :Cheerleader:  :Cheerleader:

----------


## wayanadan



----------


## Antonio

Q 8pm n PAN 8.40 Red aayi
Cinemax PvR ellam red aanu
Gold 1.45 pm 12 tickets only remaining..
Edappally evening good booking, orennam Red..

----------


## Akhil krishnan

Sent from my LLD-AL10 using Tapatalk

----------


## Madhavanunni

*GCC list theatre updates thread il ittitundu
400 shows plus
*

----------


## Madhavanunni

> #Gcc/ഖത്തറിൽ ,മലയാള സിനിമാ ചരിത്രത്തിൽ മറ്റൊരു ചരിത്രംകൂടി #ഏറ്റവും കൂടുതൽ പ്രദർശനങ്ങൾ ആദ്യ ദിനം പ്രദർശിപ്പിച്ചത് 54 ഷോ珞 ,ഒരുതിയേറ്ററിൽ  മാത്രം ആദ്യദിനം 20 പ്രദർശനങ്ങൾ  രാത്രി 2 മണിക്കും നിറഞ്ഞ സദസിൽ (500 seat)珞珞


55 shows undu

----------


## Antonio

> Sent from my LLD-AL10 using Tapatalk


Thanks @Akhil krishnan bro...
Screenshot ittallo udane thanneee..

----------


## misbah7722

> ഇല്ല എന്നാണ് ഇ paperil ഉള്ളത് just check 
> 
> Sent from my 1201 using Tapatalk


Epaper update aavathat kond aavum.. Book my show yil last week tanne und 

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk

----------


## wideeyes

> *ഫസ്റ്റ് ഷോക്ക്*  ആള് കുറയും ബ്രസിൽ മാച്ച്*


ഇന്ന് കാണാമെന്നു വച്ചു ഓൺലൈൻ ബുക്ക്* ചെയ്യാൻ നോക്കി. ടിക്കറ്റില്ല 
Uae ബ്രസീൽ ഫാൻസ്* കുറവാണെന്നു തോന്നുന്നു

----------


## Abin thomas

Watched second time with 17 frnds.ellarkum ishtapettu.ellarum kidu opinion.am very happy.lalettan fans polum kidu ennu.working day noon show with 70% status.i cant believe.ith kottayam abhilash thanneyalle.

----------


## Akhil krishnan

GCC 🔥🔥🔥




Sent from my LLD-AL10 using Tapatalk

----------


## misbah7722

Innathe noon ഷോ aano? 


> Watched second time with 17 frnds.ellarkum ishtapettu.ellarum kidu opinion.am very happy.lalettan fans polum kidu ennu.working day noon show with 70% status.i cant believe.ith kottayam abhilash thanneyalle.


Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk

----------


## Akhil krishnan

Kottayam Second Show Fast Filling





Sent from my LLD-AL10 using Tapatalk

----------


## perumal

> Watched second time with 17 frnds.ellarkum ishtapettu.ellarum kidu opinion.am very happy.lalettan fans polum kidu ennu.working day noon show with 70% status.i cant believe.ith kottayam abhilash thanneyalle.


Ambo..kidu

----------


## Akhil krishnan

Kollam



Sent from my LLD-AL10 using Tapatalk

----------


## ChalakudikaraN

Tomorrow 3rd show added at Thalikulam Karthika !!

----------


## Akhil krishnan

Sent from my LLD-AL10 using Tapatalk

----------


## Young Mega Star

Pwolicadukkal continues...

----------


## Iyyer The Great

> Watched second time with 17 frnds.ellarkum ishtapettu.ellarum kidu opinion.am very happy.lalettan fans polum kidu ennu.working day noon show with 70% status.i cant believe.ith kottayam abhilash thanneyalle.


Great..huge capacity il kidu occupancy for noon show..appo innu FS muthal pwoliyo pwoli  :Drum:

----------


## Antonio

School ellam Leave um koduthu nalla veyilum, Padam kaanan Ullavar theatre ilekk vittu...

----------


## Abin thomas

> Innathe noon ഷോ aano? 
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


Athe ........

----------


## Iyyer The Great

> School ellam Leave um koduthu nalla veyilum, Padam kaanan Ullavar theatre ilekk vittu...


Ktm also avadhi aano

----------


## Antonio

> Ktm also avadhi aano


Ernakulam n Alappuzha I think...
Kottayam enikkariyilla...

----------


## BOSCO

> *അബ്രഹാമിന്റെ_സന്തതികൾ*
> *22-06-2018 (Friday) Second Week
> *
> *New Theaters*
> കൊടകര-സിറ്റി സിനിമാസിലും 4shows
> അഷ്ടമിച്ചിറ-മഹാലക്ഷ്മിയിലും 4shows
> ചെർപ്ളശേരി -പ്ളാസ 4 Show
> sp cinemas - peyad 4show 
> കൊല്ലം ഉഷയിൽ Evening 2 shows
> ...


Kollam RP mall 6 shows ille,Gmax also 5 shows ..ithum increase anu..I think last week 4 shows ayirnu..pls confirm

----------


## SaLsA

GCC Biggest release malayalam filmsil ethanu?

----------


## KOBRA

*അബ്രഹാമിന്റെ_സന്തതികൾ*
*22-06-2018 (Friday) Second Week
*
*New Theaters*
കൊടകര-സിറ്റി സിനിമാസിലും 4shows
അഷ്ടമിച്ചിറ-മഹാലക്ഷ്മിയിലും 4shows
ചെർപ്ളശേരി -പ്ളാസ 4 Show
sp cinemas - peyad 4show 
കൊല്ലം ഉഷയിൽ Evening 2 shows
Venjaramoodu-Sindhu 4show


*Small to Big* 
ചാലക്കുടി - സുരഭിയിൽ (Screen2 to 1)
Changanasseri-Abhinaya (Anu to Abhinaya)


*Show Increase
*
കൊടുങ്ങല്ലൂർ - കാർണിവൽ സിനിമാസി (Increase 3 shows )
കൊടുങ്ങല്ലൂർ - Sreekaleeshwari (Increase 1 shows )


കൂത്തുപറമ്പ് -ബേബി സിനിമാസ് സ്*ക്രീൻ 1. 10am. 1pm. 4pm. 7pm. 9. 30pm. 
കൂത്തുപറമ്പ് -ബേബി സിനിമാസ് സ്*ക്രീൻ 2. 7pm. 9. 30pm


കറ്റാനത്തും - Ganam #Ganam Screen(2K) _ 1:00 pm | 3:30 pm | 9:30 pm #
കറ്റാനത്തുംRagam Screen_ 10:15 am | 6:30 pm | 9:30 pm


വടകര അശോക് CNC
വടകര അശോക് CNC ഫിലിം ഹൗസിലും


kaliyikkavila smb 3 il 2 shows


Kollam Carnival RP Mall - 6shows (Increase 3 shows ) 
Kollam JB Cinemas - 5shows ( Increase 3 shows ) 
Kollam  Gmax Cinemas- 5 shows ( Increase 3 shows )

EKM -Cinemax - 6 shows (Increase 2 shows )
Thodupuza - ashirvad 5 ( Increase 1 shows )


*23-06-2018 (Sataurday) Second Week
*Talikulam -karthika ( Extra Show Thirdshow )


*Please add with this list may it will be helpfull for @Don David and Madhavanunni*

----------


## KOBRA

> Kollam RP mall 6 shows ille,Gmax also 5 shows ..ithum increase anu..I think last week 4 shows ayirnu..pls confirm


ano confirmed ano ?

----------


## Phantom 369

> *yea,
> total 6 shows undu avide
> *


6 illa 4 showye ullu,
Audi 2 - 2 shows
Audi 3 - 2 Shows
Audi 1 - Tik Tik Tik (4 show)

----------


## Mike

status kandappo thanne Photam edthu postande ............. 





> Watched second time with 17 frnds.ellarkum ishtapettu.ellarum kidu opinion.am very happy.lalettan fans polum kidu ennu.working day noon show with 70% status.i cant believe.ith kottayam abhilash thanneyalle.

----------


## BOSCO

> *അബ്രഹാമിന്റെ_സന്തതികൾ*
> *22-06-2018 (Friday) Second Week
> *
> *New Theaters*
> കൊടകര-സിറ്റി സിനിമാസിലും 4shows
> അഷ്ടമിച്ചിറ-മഹാലക്ഷ്മിയിലും 4shows
> ചെർപ്ളശേരി -പ്ളാസ 4 Show
> sp cinemas - peyad 4show 
> കൊല്ലം ഉഷയിൽ Evening 2 shows
> ...


JB cinemas 4 show ullu...kollam outer theatre anu

----------


## Abin thomas

> status kandappo thanne Photam edthu postande .............


Noon show alle.alukal split ayita vannath.show thudangiyapo frontile rand row allathe ellam full ayi.atha pic edukanje.ktym evng shows booking oke full avum.nale ktym pics njn tharam.nale sure ayum ellam full avum.

----------


## Mike

Kollam Pranavam #Matinee

----------


## Mike

പാലക്കാട് പ്രിയ

----------


## plk

yesterday 3 pm show from thodupuzha silver hills cinemas
status 10-20 aalkar. aashirwadilum padam und. 

cinema ottum ishtam aayilla. basic storyline thanne bhayangara forced aayitt thonni athinte melil boring scriptum. second half startng thanne aakumbo cinema starts to become very very obvious pinne we were waiting for them to reveal things. mammookka was good as usual. pakshe ansen paul athra pora. 

by the by last week kanda parole vach nokkumbo ith ekadesham classic aayitt varum  :Ahupinne:

----------


## Abin thomas

> yesterday 3 pm show from thodupuzha silver hills cinemas
> status 10-20 aalkar. aashirwadilum padam und. 
> 
> cinema ottum ishtam aayilla. basic storyline thanne bhayangara forced aayitt thonni athinte melil boring scriptum. second half startng thanne aakumbo cinema starts to become very very obvious pinne we were waiting for them to reveal things. mammookka was good as usual. pakshe ansen paul athra pora. 
> 
> by the by last week kanda parole vach nokkumbo ith ekadesham classic aayitt varum


Thanks for the review

----------


## Mike



----------


## sachin

innu keralathekkal collxn uaeyil ninnu kittille??howz d weekend booking in gcc n kerala 4 abraham??

----------


## Abin thomas

> Sir, adoor, aravindhan, sathyajith ray, mrinalzen, akiro kurasova, Francis kappola thudangiyavarude film kandappore? Pinne pulimurukan.,mvt, V. P,1971bb, villain okke valare nallathum othiri  ishtavum aayirikkumallo.


Adhehathinte opinion paranjit pokate bhai.ithu chodhyam cheyan nilkumbol alle alamb avane.

----------


## Akhil krishnan

Bengaluru Bookingsss




Sent from my LLD-AL10 using Tapatalk

----------


## Kuruvila

കാലിക്കറ്റ് ശ്രീ മാറ്റിനി 
268/310

Sent from my 1201 using Tapatalk

----------


## Akhil krishnan

Outside Kerala



Sent from my LLD-AL10 using Tapatalk

----------


## Kannan Mahesh

> Adhehathinte opinion paranjit pokate bhai.ithu chodhyam cheyan nilkumbol alle alamb avane.


Njan onnum comment parayarilla.. Pakshe ith valare mosamayithonni. Respect cheyyan padikkande, ellavareyum..

----------


## Abin thomas

> Njan onnum comment parayarilla.. Pakshe ith valare mosamayithonni. Respect cheyyan padikkande, ellavareyum..


Onnu paranju thudangi fan fightilek pokaruth athre ullu.padathinu nalla wom anu.

Sent from my Redmi Note 5 Pro using Tapatalk

----------


## Iyyer The Great

:Drum:   :Drum:

----------


## Phantom 369

> *അബ്രഹാമിന്റെ_സന്തതികൾ*
> *22-06-2018 (Friday) Second Week
> *
> *New Theaters*
> കൊടകര-സിറ്റി സിനിമാസിലും 4shows
> അഷ്ടമിച്ചിറ-മഹാലക്ഷ്മിയിലും 4shows
> ചെർപ്ളശേരി -പ്ളാസ 4 Show
> sp cinemas - peyad 4show 
> കൊല്ലം ഉഷയിൽ Evening 2 shows
> ...



Kaliyikkavila Show increase Ila avide shift annu From Audi 1 to Audi 2 & Audi 3

Kaliyikkavila SMB From Friday Onwards:

Audi 1 : Tik Tik Tik ( 4 shows)
Audi 2 : Jurrasic Work ( 11, 2.30) Abraham (6, 9.30)
Audi 3 : Abraham (11, 2.30) GoliSoda (6.15, 9.30)

----------


## Mike

Ekm Kavitha #Matinee

----------


## Mike

ennu multi looks better than yesterday... so 70% + varumayirikkum  :Band:

----------


## DAVID007



----------


## Mike

ithokke confirm ayittu evde ital mathiyarnnu.....

allel ithinte pirake adutha adi thudangum............





>

----------


## DAVID007

ഇത് മമ്മട്ടി ടൈംസിന്*റെ ഒഫീഷ്യല്* പേജിന്നു കിട്ടിയതാ....!

----------


## K K R

Ellarum koode @plk nte nenjathotu analo. He is not your typical lalettan fanboy.  :Laughing:  .. Ningal puthiya aalkar ayonda. Ivide chodicha mathi..aara ennu paranju therum @veecee.

----------


## Mike



----------


## King Amal

Pwolichhh.... 



>

----------


## Mike



----------


## Malik

> Ellarum koode @plk nte nenjathotu analo. He is not your typical lalettan fanboy.  .. Ningal puthiya aalkar ayonda. Ivide chodicha mathi..aara ennu paranju therum @veecee.


Pillerkonnum parichayam illathondanu

----------


## DAVID007

Oman - Salalah release celebration

----------


## DAVID007

#AbrahaminteSanthathikal⭐
Manorama News Paper 'Vellithiranottam' review.....
#DericRulesTheBoxOffice#Mammookka

----------


## sachin

plk lal fan anu bt genuine anu pullikku angane ella padangalum pidikilla even lalinte padathinum neg idarundu pulliyude opinion paranjotte alpam buji anu avarkkullathalla ee padam so neg parayumbol avarude abhiprayam ayi kandu vittu kalayuka majoritykkum aa abhiprayam allathathu kondanello padam vamban hit akunnathu.....

----------


## plk

> Ellarum koode @plk nte nenjathotu analo. He is not your typical lalettan fanboy.  .. Ningal puthiya aalkar ayonda. Ivide chodicha mathi..aara ennu paranju therum @veecee.


shoo ee cherukkante oru karyam.. po avidunn  :Biggrin:

----------


## KOBRA

> oh my god it is uncurable


Puthiya pillereanu  :Ennekollu:   :Ennekollu:  :Ennekollu:

----------


## plk

> Puthiya pillereanu


ee smilie ithvare vidaarayille mishter  :Ennekollu:

----------


## Akhil krishnan

Outside Kerala Kola Bookingss 🔥🔥🔥🔥




Sent from my LLD-AL10 using Tapatalk

----------


## KOBRA

> ee smilie ithvare vidaarayille mishter


ithu nammude trade markkanu  :Ennekollu:

----------


## Rangeela

> Bengaluru Bookingsss
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my LLD-AL10 using Tapatalk


great job.....

----------


## K K R

> self goal aanallo


Shente aliya  :Laughing:   :Laughing:

----------


## Rangeela

> Outside Kerala Kola Bookingss 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my LLD-AL10 using Tapatalk


 adipoli.....

----------


## Antonio

Tomo PVR evening shows n Sunday PVR gold n Tripunithura all shows ippozhe RED....

----------


## Perumthachan

> yesterday 3 pm show from thodupuzha silver hills cinemas status 10-20 aalkar. aashirwadilum padam und. cinema ottum ishtam aayilla. basic storyline thanne bhayangara forced aayitt thonni athinte melil boring scriptum. second half startng thanne aakumbo cinema starts to become very very obvious pinne we were waiting for them to reveal things. mammookka was good as usual. pakshe ansen paul athra pora. by the by last week kanda parole vach nokkumbo ith ekadesham classic aayitt varum


ahaa! sunnykuttan vannallo... 
pazhe aa thallukollitharam ithuvare mareettilla, alle?  :Smile:

----------


## Iyyer The Great

> Tomo PVR evening shows n Sunday PVR gold n Tripunithura all shows ippozhe RED....


Pure wom effect...second weekend collection polikkum..

----------


## sachin

> Tomo PVR evening shows n Sunday PVR gold n Tripunithura all shows ippozhe RED....


wohoi super so weekend adichu polikkum  :Band:  :Band:

----------


## Manoj

Calicut padam cheyyunnathu pulli aanu, ithil koodiyaale ullu


> ithokke confirm ayittu evde ital mathiyarnnu.....
> 
> allel ithinte pirake adutha adi thudangum............


Sent from my Moto G (5) using Tapatalk

----------


## Keelezi Achu

Sunday kochi multies okk already fast filling. :Band:

----------


## Madhavanunni

> 6 illa 4 showye ullu,
> Audi 2 - 2 shows
> Audi 3 - 2 Shows
> Audi 1 - Tik Tik Tik (4 show)


audi 3 il RS aanu abraham
innathe news paper il undu

----------


## Antonio

Edappally n Tripunithura remaining shows filling fast.

----------


## Antonio

Changanachery Abhinaya  
8.45 pm Balcony 60 percent booked..
5.45 pm Balcony  already full..

----------


## Antonio

Harippad SN 
Second show 80 percent full
Tomo n Sunday all shows already RED..

----------


## The wrong one

Cineplex Grand Hyatt 
17:50
18:00
21:00

Sent from my SM-T231 using Tapatalk

----------


## PEACE THRU WAR

> yesterday 3 pm show from thodupuzha silver hills cinemas
> status 10-20 aalkar. aashirwadilum padam und. 
> 
> cinema ottum ishtam aayilla. basic storyline thanne bhayangara forced aayitt thonni athinte melil boring scriptum. second half startng thanne aakumbo cinema starts to become very very obvious pinne we were waiting for them to reveal things. mammookka was good as usual. pakshe ansen paul athra pora. 
> 
> by the by last week kanda parole vach nokkumbo ith ekadesham classic aayitt varum


Thirumbi vannittennu sollu.....  :Band:  aaa randamoozham thread koode onnu.....  :Ahupinne:

----------


## Kuruvila

> ivideyum oru dr sunny undello athu plk alla dr sunny oru lal fan anu....


SWISTZERLAND
June 22

Sent from my 1201 using Tapatalk

----------


## Kuruvila

Austrelia 

Sent from my 1201 using Tapatalk

----------


## The wrong one

Burjuman Vox
15:40
19:40
21:25


Sent from my SM-T231 using Tapatalk

----------


## Perumthachan

> ഇവനാണോ dr sunny fr ലെ...


kakshiye nerittu ariyaam... phoneil palavattam samsaarichittundu... aalu nalla jolly aannu... nalla cinemaye follow cheyunna oralaanu...

----------


## The wrong one

City Centre Ajman
16:50
18:00
20:00
21:30
23:45

Sent from my SM-T231 using Tapatalk

----------


## plk

> Ladies and gentleman okke oru watchable level aayorunnille?


 :Laughing: 
japanil sugangal okke thanne chandru annaa  :Popcorn: 




> ahaa! sunnykuttan vannallo... 
> pazhe aa thallukollitharam ithuvare mareettilla, alle?


election vannath arinj kure kalangalkk shesham fk thurannathaa..ennaa pinne oru review idannum vachu
ithra bheekaramaya oru version ith aadyamaa  :Huh: 




> Thirumbi vannittennu sollu.....  aaa randamoozham thread koode onnu.....


 :Drum:  :Drum: 

odiyan pottmbo athinte karyathil oru theerumanam aayikolum  :Zipit:

----------


## The wrong one

City Centre Diera
16:35
17:10
20:20
23:00

Sent from my SM-T231 using Tapatalk

----------


## BASH1982

> ee smilie ithvare vidaarayille mishter


Muthe vittukala
Nee jeevanode unda kure ayallo

----------


## The wrong one

City Centre Mirdif
16:20
23:30

Sent from my SM-T231 using Tapatalk

----------


## Akhil krishnan

Sent from my LLD-AL10 using Tapatalk

----------


## The wrong one

City centre Sharjah Max
17:45

Sent from my SM-T231 using Tapatalk

----------


## Akhil krishnan

Alappuzha Kairali Matinee HF




Sent from my LLD-AL10 using Tapatalk

----------


## Akhil krishnan

Calicut Sree Matinee




Sent from my LLD-AL10 using Tapatalk

----------


## Kattippalli Pappan

> Alappuzha Kairali Matinee HF
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my LLD-AL10 using Tapatalk


Movie ATBB akumo?

----------


## The wrong one

City Centre Sharjah Standard
16:45
17:30
20:00
20:40
22:00



Sent from my SM-T231 using Tapatalk

----------


## Kattippalli Pappan

Multi 1Cr above kittumyirikkum

----------


## DAVID007

Calicut Sree Matinee

----------


## DAVID007

Palakkad Priya Matinee

----------


## The wrong one

City Center Shindagha
16:20
17:20
19:30
20:30
22:40

Sent from my SM-T231 using Tapatalk

----------


## sudeepdayal

Watched Abraham Yesterday.. Simple aayi paranha oru Abbas Mustan type movie. Malayathil ee oru treatment kurach movies vannenkilum oru eechu kettal feel cheyyarundu.. The latest is Lalettans Villain.. Inna pidicho oru twist enna style..Pakshe ithu simple aayi correct stylil angu paranhu poyi.. First half was bit lengthy.. Kurach oru slow aayirunnu.. Second half angu super fastum..  Haneef Adeni TGFil try cheythath Abrahamil kitti.. Oru podik contentulla oru stylish thriller.  

The best part is that Climax scene .. ippozhum Eppozhum.. scene. Mass ennu paranha ithaanu. Aa oru scene with Mammootiyude ithu vare kaanatha oru style expression oru mathiri kaalu muthal angu Kuliru keri.. Kidiloo kidil.. Ee cinemak ithrayum positive response vannathin oru reason athaanu..
Even twist predictable aayirunnilla ivide chilar paranha pole.. Oru twist dhippo varumenn predict cheyyam ennallathe.. Twist rasamayirunnu and avidunnu angottu ulla scenesum ugranaayirunnu.. Haneef screenplay kollam but one liners athrakkangu elkkunnilla but much better than TGF.. Shaji directed exactly like the way script demanded.. Shaji and Haneef onnich direct cheytha pole thonni.. Mammootiyude screen presence thanne aanu Pala scenesinteyum highlight. Oro movementsum chadulamaayi oru Style kondu vannu Mammootty. Chila nottam nadatham irikkunnath chirikkunnath Mudi paaral ellam chila scenesil Valare careful aayi fansinu haramundakkunna reethiyil Mammootty cheythu and Alby kidu aayi camerayil pakarthi..
Gopi Sundar BGM ugran aayirunnenkilum First halfile major drawback repeat aayi varunna aa senti BGM aayirunnu.. Valare monotonous aayi feel cheythu.. Oru avashyamillathe 2 songsum ittu cinemayil..
Overall outstanding onnumallenkilum Haneef and Shaji Padoor with all strong technical crew did a Good job. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## The wrong one

Marina Mall Abu Dhabi
16:10
19:25

Sent from my SM-T231 using Tapatalk

----------


## Akhil krishnan

> Movie ATBB akumo?


depends on tomorrow's nd sunday's performance.. lets c.. 

Sent from my LLD-AL10 using Tapatalk

----------


## The wrong one

UAE Shows ellam shows thudangunnathin manikkorukal munne edutha SS ..Showsinidayil cheriya gapukal mathram ennittum front row ozhichu bakki ellam full..!

UAE thookkiyyadi..!! Terra Mass..! :Band: 

Sent from my SM-T231 using Tapatalk

----------


## ikka

> Argentina adutha kali jayichaal valla chancum undo





> argentina nalla goal difference il jayikanam.. oppam innathe iceland nigeria malsarathil iceland tholkukayo or draw aavukayo pinne iceland croatia matchil croatia jayikukayum venam.. chances are slim but still can make it to the next 
> round
> 
> Sent from my LLD-AL10 using Tapatalk





> UAE Shows ellam shows thudangunnathin manikkorukal munne edutha SS ..Showsinidayil cheriya gapukal mathram ennittum front row ozhichu bakki ellam full..!
> 
> UAE thookkiyyadi..!! Terra Mass..!
> 
> Sent from my SM-T231 using Tapatalk


Kidilam... :Band:

----------


## Antonio

> Watched Abraham Yesterday.. Simple aayi paranha oru Abbas Mustan type movie. Malayathil ee oru treatment kurach movies vannenkilum oru eechu kettal feel cheyyarundu.. The latest is Lalettans Villain.. Inna pidicho oru twist enna style..Pakshe ithu simple aayi correct stylil angu paranhu poyi.. First half was bit lengthy.. Kurach oru slow aayirunnu.. Second half angu super fastum..  Haneef Adeni TGFil try cheythath Abrahamil kitti.. Oru podik contentulla oru stylish thriller.  
> 
> The best part is that Climax scene .. ippozhum Eppozhum.. scene. Mass ennu paranha ithaanu. Aa oru scene with Mammootiyude ithu vare kaanatha oru style expression oru mathiri kaalu muthal angu Kuliru keri.. Kidiloo kidil.. Ee cinemak ithrayum positive response vannathin oru reason athaanu..
> Even twist predictable aayirunnilla ivide chilar paranha pole.. Oru twist dhippo varumenn predict cheyyam ennallathe.. Twist rasamayirunnu and avidunnu angottu ulla scenesum ugranaayirunnu.. Haneef screenplay kollam but one liners athrakkangu elkkunnilla but much better than TGF.. Shaji directed exactly like the way script demanded.. Shaji and Haneef onnich direct cheytha pole thonni.. Mammootiyude screen presence thanne aanu Pala scenesinteyum highlight. Oro movementsum chadulamaayi oru Style kondu vannu Mammootty. Chila nottam nadatham irikkunnath chirikkunnath Mudi paaral ellam chila scenesil Valare careful aayi fansinu haramundakkunna reethiyil Mammootty cheythu and Alby kidu aayi camerayil pakarthi..
> Gopi Sundar BGM ugran aayirunnenkilum First halfile major drawback repeat aayi varunna aa senti BGM aayirunnu.. Valare monotonous aayi feel cheythu.. Oru avashyamillathe 2 songsum ittu cinemayil..
> Overall outstanding onnumallenkilum Haneef and Shaji Padoor with all strong technical crew did a Good job. 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks brother....
Both twists were super...
Songs aduthaduth vannathanu issue..
Esp Romantic song..

----------


## Antonio

> depends on tomorrow's nd sunday's performance.. lets c.. 
> 
> Sent from my LLD-AL10 using Tapatalk


Serious doubt -Criteria for BB n ATBB??

----------


## sachin

> SWISTZERLAND
> June 22
> 
> Sent from my 1201 using Tapatalk


btwn newzealand undo??

----------


## The wrong one

Azaiba Oman  :Drum: 

Sent from my SM-T231 using Tapatalk

----------


## Antonio

> btwn newzealand undo??


Yaa
Njan bro ye tag cheythu ittirunnu
24th onwds ennu koduth 5-6 city names und..
Official page il oru 3 days back nokkiyal kittum

----------


## The wrong one

City Centre Muscat  :Drum: 

Sent from my SM-T231 using Tapatalk

----------


## The wrong one

Salalah 20:00

Sent from my SM-T231 using Tapatalk

----------


## sudeepdayal

> Serious doubt -Criteria for BB n ATBB??


Enik ee ATBB enthaanenn ithu vare manassilayilla sathyam.. Ee ATBB ennu paranha oru cinemayalle aavu.. Allathe Nadodikattil Karamana paranha pole athu mattoru ATBB aavumo??


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## KOBRA

TVM multiyum full Chuvannu

----------


## The wrong one

Ruwi 
19:50
22:45

Sent from my SM-T231 using Tapatalk

----------


## The wrong one

Oman MGM 18:00

Sent from my SM-T231 using Tapatalk

----------


## Antonio

> Enik ee ATBB enthaanenn ithu vare manassilayilla sathyam.. Ee ATBB ennu paranha oru cinemayalle aavu.. Allathe Nadodikattil Karamana paranha pole athu mattoru ATBB aavumo??
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Wikipedia il 100 Cr club movies aanennu thonnunnu in case of Bollywood koduthekkunne...nammakk enganeya??

----------


## Abin thomas

> Thanks brother....
> Both twists were super...
> Songs aduthaduth vannathanu issue..
> Esp Romantic song..


Njangade areayil oke ah devotional song nalla reach und.kure watsapp status kanditund.oro areayilum oro reethiyil influence cheyunnu.enthayalum doing gud.

----------


## The wrong one

Oman Panorama
19:30

Sent from my SM-T231 using Tapatalk

----------


## Abin thomas

> Wikipedia il 100 Cr club movies aanennu thonnunnu in case of Bollywood koduthekkunne...nammakk enganeya??


Padam vijayikate bhai.athine enthina chumma oru perit oke vilikane.

----------


## The wrong one

Devotional songin nalla reach und ellaavarkkum nannayi ishtapettittund..


> Njangade areayil oke ah devotional song nalla reach und.kure watsapp status kanditund.oro areayilum oro reethiyil influence cheyunnu.enthayalum doing gud.


Sent from my SM-T231 using Tapatalk

----------


## Antonio

> Njangade areayil oke ah devotional song nalla reach und.kure watsapp status kanditund.oro areayilum oro reethiyil influence cheyunnu.enthayalum doing gud.


First song no doubt, good response...aa suspense mood create cheyyan best aanu..
Second song n sad song aanu lag feel..
Second song oru aavashyam illathe kuththikkettiya pole thonni..

----------


## Antonio

> Padam vijayikate bhai.athine enthina chumma oru perit oke vilikane.


Alla doubt aanu aniyaa..
Enikk pidikittiyilla ithu vare

----------


## The wrong one

Sohr Oman
20:15
23:15

Sent from my SM-T231 using Tapatalk

----------


## The wrong one

Oman also HF shows Heavy Status :Band: 

Sent from my SM-T231 using Tapatalk

----------


## Munaf ikka

@calicut apsara...  aalu valare kuravaanu...  brazil kali ullathondaavum...

----------


## Antonio

> @calicut apsara...  aalu valare kuravaanu...  brazil kali ullathondaavum...


50% undo??? Brazil fans undayalum Argentina fans enthalyalum undavilla...ee Kali Kandeeee pattooo

----------


## KOBRA

> @calicut apsara...  aalu valare kuravaanu...  brazil kali ullathondaavum...


Sreeyilum undallo padam

----------


## The wrong one

Bengaluru  Today's Booking  :Band: 

Sent from my SM-T231 using Tapatalk

----------


## Kuruvila

> @calicut apsara...  aalu valare kuravaanu...  brazil kali ullathondaavum...


Main screen ആയത് കൊണ്ട് അവിടെ തെറിക്കാൻ ഉണ്ടാവില്ല...

Sree ആളുകയാറുമ്പോൾ അവിടെ കുറച്ചു ദിവസം കൂടി ഓടും  :Cool:   :Cool:  

Sent from my 1201 using Tapatalk

----------


## sudeepdayal

Mammootiyude Intro oru freak scene aayirunnu.. oru James Bond style.. Cinemayum aayi oru bandhavumilla.. Gun fight average aanelum mothathil aa scene oru freak scene aayirunnu..


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## real hero

> Austrelia 
> 
> Sent from my 1201 using Tapatalk


8.45 show kanunnu..interval aayi..sathyam paranja ishtamaayillaaa

----------


## The wrong one

Inox Garuda Mall Bengaluru 9:20

Sent from my SM-T231 using Tapatalk

----------


## The wrong one

Pvr Forum Mall Koramangala Bengaluru
6:55

Sent from my SM-T231 using Tapatalk

----------


## The wrong one

Lakshmi 4K Dolby Atmos Tavarekere
9:45 Show

Big Capacity theater 3:45 Hours to go....  :Band:  :Band: 

Sent from my SM-T231 using Tapatalk

----------


## Abin thomas

> First song no doubt, good response...aa suspense mood create cheyyan best aanu..
> Second song n sad song aanu lag feel..
> Second song oru aavashyam illathe kuththikkettiya pole thonni..


Anson paul song anu ividonnum arkum pidikanje.pulli romance athra pora.baki oke enik ok arunnu.

----------


## The wrong one

Gopalan Cinemas Bengaluru
7:15

Sent from my SM-T231 using Tapatalk

----------


## The wrong one

Gopalan Miniplex Bengaluru Signature Mall
 7:30 
1 seat Left Sure HF ..!!

Sent from my SM-T231 using Tapatalk

----------


## The wrong one

PVR MSR Elements mall Tanisandhra  
9:50 about 4 Hours to go...!

Sent from my SM-T231 using Tapatalk

----------


## The wrong one

Galaxy Paradise Bommanahulli
9:45

Sent from my SM-T231 using Tapatalk

----------


## Ajeesh1225

ഖത്തർ മമ്മൂട്ടി ഫാൻസ്* ആൻഡ് വെൽഫെയർ അസോസിയേഷൻ ഇന്റർനാഷണലും മലയാളം 98.6fm റേഡിയോയും ചേർന്ന് നടത്തുന്ന അബ്രഹാമിന്റെ സന്തതികൾ സ്പെഷ്യൽ ഫാൻസ്* ഷോ അസ്സോസിയേറ്റ് വിത്ത് ഫൺ ഡേ ക്ലബ്....







ഫിലിപ്പ് എബ്രഹാം ഖത്തറിൽ ......



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## The wrong one

PVR VR GOLD,VR Bengaluru
07:00 Heavy ticket Rate..!!

Sent from my SM-T231 using Tapatalk

----------


## Abin thomas

Changanasery abhinaya & kottayam abhilash second show fast filling.

----------


## Antonio

> Anson paul song anu ividonnum arkum pidikanje.pulli romance athra pora.baki oke enik ok arunnu.


Hmmmm
Anson nte oru Telugu Tamil style close up und as song il..athu vendarunnu..
Anyway, 95 percent ok aayal bakki enna aayalum aarkum oru problem varillalo

----------


## The wrong one

PVR PHOENIX Market City Mall
9:55 4 hrs to go ..!!

Sent from my SM-T231 using Tapatalk

----------


## Abin thomas

> Hmmmm
> Anson nte oru Telugu Tamil style close up und as song il..athu vendarunnu..
> Anyway, 95 percent ok aayal bakki enna aayalum aarkum oru problem varillalo


Athonnum valya scene illa.ah pennine kanan kollamennu piller oke parayunnu.athu vech adjust cheytholum  :Laughing:

----------


## Kuruvila

കോട്ടയം അഭിലാഷ് ഫസ്റ്റ് ഷോ ഹൗസ് ഫുൾ ആയി എന്ന് കേക്കുന്നു...?

Sent from my 1201 using Tapatalk

----------


## The wrong one

Iox Forum Neighbour Hood Mall 
10:00 PM Sure Hf...!!!

Sent from my SM-T231 using Tapatalk

----------


## Abin thomas

> കോട്ടയം അഭിലാഷ് ഫസ്റ്റ് ഷോ ഹൗസ് ഫുൾ ആയി എന്ന് കേക്കുന്നു...?
> 
> Sent from my 1201 using Tapatalk


Confirm cheyan patuonnu nokam.balcony full avum sure anu.baki njn anweshikate.

----------


## Abin thomas

Calicut innu mathramano madup.innale oke steady arunno?.innu mathramanegil brazil match arikum reason.avidoke screen oke vech valiya aghosham anallo match.

----------


## The wrong one

Bengaluru okke heavy capacity Theaters an..ee oru WOM vechu weekendil Nalla collection ingu porum

Sent from my SM-T231 using Tapatalk

----------


## KOBRA

> Confirm cheyan patuonnu nokam.balcony full avum sure anu.baki njn anweshikate.


Full akendathanu morning show 70% ulla sthithikku FS okke full adikknam

----------


## Manoj

> Serious doubt -Criteria for BB n ATBB??


Top grossers ennu venel parayaam, oru padam blockbuster aakumbol normally kittunnathu oru collection undaakum, athineyum kavachu vechu bahudooram munpottu pokumbol aanu ATBB ennokke vilikunnathu. Almost oru IH collection undaakum, chilappol IH aakum. Aadu, ramaleela, oppam okke 11cr range collection undu,moideen 15 cr share eduthu, moideen ATBB aakum, baakiyokke Blockbusters. Drishyam premam okke 16 nu mukalil, athum ATBB , kooduthal nediya drishyam IH

----------


## The wrong one

Bengaluru Tomorrow's Update

Pvr Vega City
Gopalan Minplex
Pvr Vr Gold
Filling Fast...!!!
 :Band: 

Sent from my SM-T231 using Tapatalk

----------


## Abin thomas

> Full akendathanu morning show 70% ulla sthithikku FS okke full adikknam


Athalla bhai.ivide cheriya mazha und.chumma thallan padillalo.balcony full anu.athu sure.

----------


## KOBRA

> Athalla bhai.ivide cheriya mazha und.chumma thallan padillalo.balcony full anu.athu sure.


Chatal maza oru vishayamalla .but heavy rain akaruthu enne ullu

----------


## The wrong one

Cinepolis CCPL MALL Hyderabad 
10:30 show..4hrs To go...!

Sent from my SM-T231 using Tapatalk

----------


## The wrong one

Pvr Inorbit Cyberabad
7:50

Sent from my SM-T231 using Tapatalk

----------


## Kuruvila

ഇന്നലെയാണ് അബ്രഹാമിന്റെ സന്തതികൾ തിയേറ്ററിൽ പോയി കാണാൻ സാധിച്ചത്. ചിത്രത്തെകുറിച്ച് പറയുകയാണെങ്കിൽ "നല്ല ഉഗ്രൻ ക്രൈം ത്രില്ലർ മൂവി" ആണ് അബ്രഹാമിന്റെ സന്തതികൾ. മമ്മൂട്ടി എന്ന നടനെയാണ് ഇതിൽ ഡയറക്ടർ ഉപയോഗിച്ചിരിക്കുന്നത്. പിന്നെ എടുത്തുപറയേണ്ടത് ഇതിന്റെ ക്ലൈമാക്സ്* ആണ്. ദൃശ്യത്തിന് ശേഷം പ്രേക്ഷകരെ ഇത്രത്തോളം ആകാംഷയുടെ മുൾമുനയിൽ നിർത്തിയ  മറ്റൊരു ക്ലൈമാക്സ്* ഉണ്ടായിട്ടില്ല. ആൻസൺ പോൾ, കലാഭവൻ ഷാജോൺ എന്നിവർ നന്നായിട്ടുണ്ട്. മമ്മൂട്ടിയുടെ നല്ല സിനിമകളെ ഞങ്ങൾ ഏട്ടൻ ഫാൻസ്* എന്നും സപ്പോർട്ട് ചെയ്തിട്ടേയുള്ളൂ. ഈ ചിത്രം മലയാളത്തിലെ എക്കാലത്തെയും വലിയ വിജയങ്ങളിൽ ഒന്നാകട്ടെ എന്നാശംസിക്കുന്നു. 
NB: കൂവാൻ പോയ എന്നെ കയ്യടിപ്പിച്ചു വിട്ടത് തീരെ ശരിയായില്ല... 😂😂😂😂
Thank you.. #Mammootty_ShajiPadoor_HaneefAdeeni
#Abrahaminte_Santhathikal

Sent from my 1201 using Tapatalk

----------


## The wrong one

Hyderabad Tomorrow and day after tomorrow all shows Filling Fast.....!!!

Sent from my SM-T231 using Tapatalk

----------


## The wrong one

Spl Palazzo forum vijaya mall Chennai 7:30

Sent from my SM-T231 using Tapatalk

----------


## Kuruvila

Review by ettan fan

Sent from my 1201 using Tapatalk

----------


## The wrong one

PVR Ampa Mall 7:45 Chennai

Sent from my SM-T231 using Tapatalk

----------


## Abin thomas

> Chatal maza oru vishayamalla .but heavy rain akaruthu enne ullu


Ravile nalla veyil undarunnu atha noon show nalla status kittiyath

----------


## The wrong one

Spl Escape Express avenue mal Chennai
10:10

Sent from my SM-T231 using Tapatalk

----------


## The wrong one

Chennai today & tomorrow Status...!!
Sunday also 3 shows filling fast....!

Sent from my SM-T231 using Tapatalk

----------


## The wrong one

ROI ,GCC Thookkiyadi....!!!!!

Abraham thakarthu varunnu... :Band:  :Band:  :Band: ......!

Sent from my SM-T231 using Tapatalk

----------


## Loud speaker

Attingal Vaishaka Second Time Kandu Matinee..
Balcony Almost Full 
First Class Kurach Perundaayirunn 

Frndsinokke Nalla abhiprayam 🤗🤗🤗

----------


## KOBRA

> Attingal Vaishaka Second Time Kandu Matinee..
> Balcony Almost Full 
> First Class Kurach Perundaayirunn 
> 
> Frndsinokke Nalla abhiprayam 珞珞珞


matini ano kandathu ?

----------


## aamadmi

> Mammootiyude Intro oru freak scene aayirunnu.. oru James Bond style.. Cinemayum aayi oru bandhavumilla.. Gun fight average aanelum mothathil aa scene oru freak scene aayirunnu..
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Intro scene is connected to last part, cant give more specifics, spoiler aavum, watched 2nd time with family from city cinema ruwi, ethra kandaalum madukkilla, Kure dialogues and scenes kurachkoodi improve aakkaamayirinnu


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Kuruvila

ആലുവ കാസിനോ

Sent from my 1201 using Tapatalk

----------


## pokkiri brothers

Kottayam Abhilash 2nd show booking status


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## maryland

:Clap:  :Band:  :Clap:

----------


## KOBRA

Innu First show Muthal thookiadi urappanu

----------


## KOBRA

*EKM Kavitha filling fast*

----------


## KOBRA

Edappalii Vanitha okke 9:45 pM rendu showyum full anu 
ini oru show koodi kalichal athu fullakaum ennu thonnunu 
 :Band:

----------


## maryland

Thrissur Ganam:
Second Show already 70% SOLD OUT  :Band: 


mmade swantham Thrissur... :Clap:

----------


## KOBRA

Tripunithura ,Njarakkal okke kidu booking nightshows 
 :Band:

----------


## KOBRA

*Kochi ,TVM,Kollam Okke kidu booking*

----------


## Abin thomas

Kottayam ipo second show bookingnu ulla 416 seat full avum.few remaining.

----------


## Loud speaker

Yeah matinee...

----------


## KOBRA

> Kottayam ipo second show bookingnu ulla 416 seat full avum.few remaining.


Firstshow full ano ?

----------


## Abin thomas

Balcony nd uppercircle club full.first class front row kurach vacant und.750 viewers undallo.vere theatres oke return adikenda status und.


> Firstshow full ano ?


Sent from my Redmi Note 5 Pro using Tapatalk

----------


## KOBRA

> Balcony nd uppercircle club full.first class front row kurach vacant und.750 viewers undallo.vere theatres oke return adikenda status und.
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 5 Pro using Tapatalk


Good around 80% varumalle

----------


## Abin thomas

> Good around 80% varumalle


Ahm varum.second show heavy anu.ipol book my show ellam fill ayi.

----------


## David999

Bangalore lakshmi theater ekdesham 700+ capacity ulla theater Anu . Ekdesham 100 il thazhe ticket koodiye innathe rathri 10 manikku pokan ullu. Athu urppayum counteril pokum.. Anyaya online booking .

----------


## Antonio

Ernakulam Kavitha 9pm online booking fast filling...

----------


## Antonio

Tomo PVR 5 shows incl.Gold
Cinemax 3 shows
Tripunithura 2 shows already close to Full...

----------


## Antonio

Trivandrum....
Aries
Carnival -Greenfield n MOT
Sreekaleeswari Kaliyikkavila 
Remaining shows Almost full..

----------


## David999

Veendu oru giga thunder weekend koodi  :Band:

----------


## Mike

Kidu  :Band: 

Thookiyadi  :Band:   :Band:  

Blockbuster  :Band:  

Weekend anyaya share eduthhal ATBB level varum  :Band:   :Band:

----------


## David999

> Lakshmi 4K Dolby Atmos Tavarekere
> 9:45 Show
> 
> Big Capacity theater 3:45 Hours to go.... 
> 
> Sent from my SM-T231 using Tapatalk


Almost ellam online booking koode thanne theernnu. Housefull for sure  :Band:

----------


## Mike

Alappuzha Kairali First Show Housefull

----------


## Sajil K R

Kottayam Abhilash 2nd show Online Tickets Sold Out 🤩🤩👏🏼👏🏼

406 Tickets 🔥🔥
7th day 😎😎

Sent from my Lenovo A6020a40 using Tapatalk

----------


## Mike

Pattambi Krishna First Show 
#AbrahaminteSanthathikal

----------


## Phantom 369

> audi 3 il RS aanu abraham
> innathe news paper il undu


Paperil Fake annu, Theatre slipil 2 show enneyullu bookmyshow also..

----------


## Mike

Nedumangad Saraswathi 1st Show ☺☺
#AbrahaminteSanthathikal #InCinemasNow

----------


## Antonio

> Alappuzha Kairali First Show Housefull


 @Don David Bhai Alappuzha 6shows from today

----------


## Akhil krishnan

SPI: Escape-Express Avenue Mall Royalpettah Chennai. 10.10PM Housefull

----------


## Akhil krishnan

PVR Kochi 10.00PM Show  Almost Full

----------


## Akhil krishnan

Pan Cinemas. Nucleus Mall 8.40PM Show Almost Full

----------


## Mike

PVR gold it Saturday n Sunday oru evening show kittiyal polichene.....

----------


## Mike

vanitha il naleyum 06.45 PM oru show add avan change undu......

----------


## The wrong one

Lakshmi 4k Dolby Bengaluru

About 850 Seats capacity ..Less than 90 seats left for 9:45 show...!! 
1 and half hour to go...!!
SURE HF....!!!

MEGASTAR RULING ROI...!!!
 :Band: 

Sent from my SM-T231 using Tapatalk

----------


## perumal

ullathano ?? 

*Friday Matinee*2 mins ? 







_#AbrahaminteSanthathikal tooks a majestic opening at UAE BoxOffice having 22000 admits on its Day1. Gross is 1.47Cr which is huge number on this market.A whopping 1st Weekend Figure on Cards_

----------


## The wrong one

Same theateril naleyulla 10:40 Am,9:45 Pm shows already booked about 35%...!!!!!!


> Lakshmi 4k Dolby Bengaluru
> 
> About 850 Seats capacity ..Less than 90 seats left for 9:45 show...!! 
> 1 and half hour to go...!!
> SURE HF....!!!
> 
> MEGASTAR RULING ROI...!!!
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-T231 using Tapatalk


Sent from my SM-T231 using Tapatalk

----------


## The wrong one

Undavum.. Excellent booking undaayirunnu all over...!


> ullathano ?? 
> 
> *Friday Matinee*2 mins ? 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sent from my SM-T231 using Tapatalk

----------


## Akhil krishnan



----------


## The wrong one

Inox Forum neighborhood Mall Bangalore
10:00PM Show 4 TICKETS LEFT..!!!!

SURE HF.!!!

Sent from my SM-T231 using Tapatalk

----------


## perumal

nalathe lulu 10am, oberon 9:45am show oke ipozhe 60% , 70% range fill ayatundalo  :Drum:  kola kolli saturday akumallo  :Yeye:   :Pray:

----------


## ACHOOTTY

Abrahaminte santhathikale kandu.........

today morning...11.45 am show.............

kalyan - INOX

very good movie.................

2nd half .......kidu making............

direction, DOP and BGM........superb

Hanef enikku TGF aanu better script aayi thonniyathu.  

Ikka................look, style, acting and costumes ................kikkidu.

----------


## The wrong one

Inox Garuda Mall Bangalore
9:20 Pm Show 10 Tickets LEFT.!!!!

 :Drum: 

Sent from my SM-T231 using Tapatalk

----------


## twist369

> Same theateril naleyulla 10:40 Am,9:45 Pm shows already booked about 35%...!!!!!!
> 
> Sent from my SM-T231 using Tapatalk


Numma swantham theatre...4k at rs118
kurach friends innu nyt avidinn kaanunud.. maybe tomorrow njaan onnoodi kaanum

----------


## The wrong one

PVR MSR Elements Mall
9:50 Show
HOUSEFULL...!!!!!!

 :Band:  :Band: 

Sent from my SM-T231 using Tapatalk

----------


## The wrong one

Bengaluru nalla big capacity theatersil padam kalikkunnund...


> Numma swantham theatre...4k at rs118
> kurach friends innu nyt avidinn kaanunud.. maybe tomorrow njaan onnoodi kaanum


Sent from my SM-T231 using Tapatalk

----------


## The wrong one

Cinepolis CCPL Mall Hyderabad
10:30 Pm Show 6 Tickets LEFT...!!

 :Band: ...!

Sent from my SM-T231 using Tapatalk

----------


## perumal

from twitter
Top Opening week of @mammukka at calicut : 
#TheGreatFather ₹45.08L 
#*AbrahaminteSanthathikal* ₹40.15L(Including regal and surabhi)  :Drum:  JUST 6 days  :Yeye:  
#Kasaba ₹31.34L 
#BhaskarTheRascal ₹27.13L

----------


## yathra

Completed 25Housefull Shows :) in the 1st week :)    
(includes today's first show)

Abrahaminte Santhathikal   in #Kairali

----------


## The wrong one

PVR Inorbit Tomorrow's 7:50PM Show
About 12 seats LEFT..!!
 Day After Tomorrow (Sunday) Same Show Only 15 Tickets Left

 :Band: 

PVR Forum Sujana Mall Tomorrow's 05:05 show
About 8 Seats LEFT...!!

Day After Tomorrow (Sunday) Same show Only
 TWO...! TICKETS LEFT....!

 :Band: 


Mammoookka Ruling Hyderabad BO...!!!!

#YATRA.......!!!!!!!!!!


Sent from my SM-T231 using Tapatalk

----------


## Antonio

Saturday n Sunday expecting minimum 80 percent of first weekend...

----------


## abraham

Cinemax 7:00 Pm show hf

----------


## Munaf ikka

Padam kandu @calicut apsara 6pm show.. oru 30% aalu kaanum..  padam valiya sambhavam onnum allelum ullath vrithiyaayi eduthittund..  liked it..

----------


## perumal

> Saturday n Sunday expecting minimum 80 percent of first weekend...


Minimum enn paranja nannayi... first weekend nu mukalil possible akumenu oru feeling!! Big screens oke add ayatundalo ..more shows too i think..not sure though!!

----------


## abraham



----------


## Akhil krishnan

:Yo:  :Yo:

----------


## Niyas Naz

*NJARAKKAL MAJESTIC SS*

----------


## Mike

Heavy..... naale thee parum  :Band:   :Band:  









>

----------


## Mike

Nalathe Cinemax um PVR pettennu full ayirunnel Q and PAN ennu thanne red light kathikarnnu..........

----------


## Niyas Naz



----------


## Antonio

> Minimum enn paranja nannayi... first weekend nu mukalil possible akumenu oru feeling!! Big screens oke add ayatundalo ..more shows too i think..not sure though!!


Multies equal or above undakum n main centres....
Bakki Single screen aanu njan udheshichath..

----------


## The wrong one

ROI yum GCCyum koode  ee weekend 20 cr sure ayi Cross Cheyyum..!!!

Sent from my SM-T231 using Tapatalk

----------


## The wrong one

Hyderabadil Book My showil open Aya ella showsum Red Light...!  Yatra releasin vendi kaathirikkunnu

Sent from my SM-T231 using Tapatalk

----------


## perumal

> ROI yum GCCyum koode  ee weekend 20 cr sure ayi Cross Cheyyum..!!!
> 
> Sent from my SM-T231 using Tapatalk


20-25cr from kerala sure anu!! ROI+ GCC - 30cr+ hopefully!

----------


## yathra

Aluva casino  kidu booking second show sure hf

----------


## The wrong one

> 20-25cr from kerala sure anu!! ROI+ GCC - 30cr+ hopefully!


 :Drum: 

Sent from my SM-T231 using Tapatalk

----------


## Antonio

> Nalathe Cinemax um PVR pettennu full ayirunnel Q and PAN ennu thanne red light kathikarnnu..........


Naleyum mattannalum kaththatha Red Light undavilla Ernakulam n Premises...

----------


## Kuruvila

Abrahaminte Santhathikal

നല്ല തിരക്കുളള ഒരു റോഡിന്റെ അവസ്ഥയറിഞ്ഞ് ഗിയറുകൾ ഷിഫ്റ്റ്* ചെയ്ത് വാഹനത്തിന്റെ വേഗം നിയന്ത്രിക്കുന്ന ഒരു ഡ്രൈവർ Shaji Padoor

ഓരോ വാഹനത്തേയും ശരിയായ ദിശയിലേക്ക് വഴിക്കാട്ടികൊടുത്ത് ഗതാഗതം സുഗമാക്കുന്ന ട്രാഫിക്ക് പോലീസ് Haneef Adeni

ഫുൾ ഒപ്ഷനിൽ നിരത്തിലിറങ്ങി ട്രാക്കിൽ നിറഞ്ഞാടിയ വാഹനം Mammootty
നിയമം അപരാധിക്കും ,നിരപരാധിക്കും തുല്യമാണു.
നിയമത്തിന്റെ നെഗറ്റീവ് വശത്തിന്റേയും, നിയമത്തിന്റെ പോസ്റ്റീവ് വശത്തിന്റേയും ഇടയിൽ  ജീവിതം വഴിമുട്ടിപ്പോകുന്ന നീതിമാനായ പോലീസ് ഓഫീസർ അതിലുപരി സഹോദരനെ സ്നേഹിച്ച ഒരു ഏട്ടൻ . ത്രില്ലർ സിനിമകൾ എങ്ങനെ ഒരു സാധാരണ പ്രേക്ഷന്റെ യുക്തിക്ക് അനുസരണമായി ചിത്രീകരിക്കാം എന്നതിന്റെ ഉദാഹരണമാണു എബ്രഹാമിന്റെ സന്തതികൾ . ക്ലൈമാക്സിലെ സസ്പെൻസിനു ഒരിക്കലും പ്രതീക്ഷിക്കാത്ത ഒരു ടിസ്റ്റ് നല്കിയ തിരക്ക്ഥാക്യത്ത് അദേനി തന്നെയാണ് ഹീറോ .
മഹേഷ്* നാരാായണന്റെ എഡിറ്റിംഗ്  👍👍👍👍👍
ആൽബിയുടെ ക്യാമറ വർക്ക് 👍👍👍👍👍👍👍

സംവിധായകൻ കമൽ ഒരിക്കൽ പറഞ്ഞു മോഹൻലാൽ സംവിധായകന്റെ നടനാണു .മമ്മൂട്ടി തിരക്കഥാക്യത്തിന്റെ നടനാണു .വളരെ ശരിയായ ഒരു നിരീക്ഷണം ആയിരുന്നത് .മമ്മൂട്ടിയുടെ വിജയ,പരാജയ സിനിമകൾ പരിശോധിച്ചാൽ നമുക്ക് മനസ്സിലാകും തിരക്കഥാക്യത്തിന്റെ പ്രാധാന്യം . അദേനിയുടെ തിരക്കഥകൾ മലയാള സിനിമക്ക് ഇനിയും സംഭാവനകൾ നൽകട്ടെ .ഷാജി പാടൂർ താങ്കളുടെ തുടക്കം ഗംഭീരമായിട്ടുണ്ട്. തിരക്കഥയുടെ സ്വഭാവം അറിഞ്ഞ് സിനിമയെ നിയന്ത്രിക്കുന്ന താങ്കളുടെ സംവിധാനം 👏👏👏👏👏 നേടുന്നു . 
Rating ഃ 3.90/5

Sent from my 1201 using Tapatalk

----------


## shameenls

ഇപ്പൊ തരും pvr  ലുലുവിൽ ഉണ്ടായിരുന്ന ബിഗ് സ്ക്രീൻ മാറ്റിയിട്ടു second ബിഗ് സ്ക്രീൻ തന്നവന്മാർ ആണ് ഈ വീക്കെൻഡ്. Evening നന്നായി പോയി കൊണ്ടിരുന്ന ഗോൾഡിലെ ഷോ രാവിലെ ആക്കി തന്നവന്മാർ. 


> PVR gold it Saturday n Sunday oru evening show kittiyal polichene.....


Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk

----------


## Madhavanunni

> *20-25cr from kerala sure anu!!* ROI+ GCC - 30cr+ hopefully!


*mattuchilarde aanel 50cr vare pokum minimum*

----------


## David999

> 20-25cr from kerala sure anu!! ROI+ GCC - 30cr+ hopefully!


Hope it happens  :Band:

----------


## Antonio

> ഇപ്പൊ തരും pvr  ലുലുവിൽ ഉണ്ടായിരുന്ന ബിഗ് സ്ക്രീൻ മാറ്റിയിട്ടു second ബിഗ് സ്ക്രീൻ തന്നവന്മാർ ആണ് ഈ വീക്കെൻഡ്. Evening നന്നായി പോയി കൊണ്ടിരുന്ന ഗോൾഡിലെ ഷോ രാവിലെ ആക്കി തന്നവന്മാർ. 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


Pakaram Incredibles kayatthiyallee

----------


## Niyas Naz

*ALUVA CASINO SS*

----------


## Niyas Naz

*
Tripunithira SS*

----------


## Niyas Naz

*
Edapally Vineetha SCREEN 3 & 4*

----------


## Niyas Naz

*
ALLEPY HOUSEFULL*

----------


## perumal

> *ALUVA CASINO SS*





> *
> Tripunithira SS*





> *
> Edapally Vineetha SCREEN 3 & 4*


Kidu kiduvey  :Yeye:   :Yeye:

----------


## King Amal

Kola kolli status everywhere... 😍😍

----------


## Mike

Kottarakara Minerva #Firstshow
#Abrahamintesanthathikal#Day7#Derickruling

----------


## Mike

Alappuzha okke kolakolli status........ 

avde nalathe karyam onnum parayanilla............  :Band:

----------


## misbah7722

കോട്ടയം second show booking 411 seats available for booking is sold out

Nb ss taken 37 mnts before booking closing time.. Ithu sold out aayirunnu 

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk

----------


## misbah7722

Changanacherry abhinaya second show 

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk

----------


## misbah7722

Chalakudy Surabhi screen 1 second show

Ss taken 30. Mnts before show time

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk

----------


## Mike

Today First Show UAE Hevy Rush ഇത്* കേരളം അല്ല കേട്ടോ

----------


## Film Freak

Derrick Abraham is ruling the Box Office  :Drum:   :Drum:

----------


## Kannan Mahesh

Cochi multies nalathe booking  collection  at the time of 8.45 p.m today crossed 3.54 lakhs..  Details below 
Pvr lulu... 174560
Q cinemas.. 49070
Oberon... 89579
Pan cinemas... 19540
Pvr lulu gold... 21450
Total.. 354199..!!!
This is something amazing 
Nalathe showyude 3.54 lakhs  Innu thanne urappichu.. On 8 th day..... 

Absolutely amazing!!!!

----------


## The wrong one

Ath polichu... :Drum: ....!


> Cochi multies nalathe booking  collection  at the time of 8.45 p.m today crossed 3.54 lakhs..  Details below 
> Pvr lulu... 174560
> Q cinemas.. 49070
> Oberon... 89579
> Pan cinemas... 19540
> Pvr lulu gold... 21450
> Total.. 354199..!!!
> This is something amazing 
> Nalathe showyude 3.54 lakhs  Innu thanne urappichu.. On 8 th day..... 
> ...


Sent from my SM-T231 using Tapatalk

----------


## Antonio

> Cochi multies nalathe booking  collection  at the time of 8.45 p.m today crossed 3.54 lakhs..  Details below 
> Pvr lulu... 174560
> Q cinemas.. 49070
> Oberon... 89579
> Pan cinemas... 19540
> Pvr lulu gold... 21450
> Total.. 354199..!!!
> This is something amazing 
> Nalathe showyude 3.54 lakhs  Innu thanne urappichu.. On 8 th day..... 
> ...


Broooo...
Athu kalakki...
Tracking cheyyam kettooo..

----------


## Mike

Pathanamthita Aiwsarya 2nd Show !!
#AbrahaminteSanthathikal

----------


## Mike

Panthalam Trilok 1st Show Housefull !!
#AbrahaminteSanthathikal

----------


## Mike

Trivandrum Kairali 2nd Show Housefull !!

----------


## Mike



----------


## ikka

> Cochi multies nalathe booking  collection  at the time of 8.45 p.m today crossed 3.54 lakhs..  Details below 
> Pvr lulu... 174560
> Q cinemas.. 49070
> Oberon... 89579
> Pan cinemas... 19540
> Pvr lulu gold... 21450
> Total.. 354199..!!!
> This is something amazing 
> Nalathe showyude 3.54 lakhs  Innu thanne urappichu.. On 8 th day..... 
> ...


Adippan bro...Keep updating!!!

 :Band:

----------


## Keelezi Achu

> Cochi multies nalathe booking  collection  at the time of 8.45 p.m today crossed 3.54 lakhs..  Details below 
> Pvr lulu... 174560
> Q cinemas.. 49070
> Oberon... 89579
> Pan cinemas... 19540
> Pvr lulu gold... 21450
> Total.. 354199..!!!
> This is something amazing 
> Nalathe showyude 3.54 lakhs  Innu thanne urappichu.. On 8 th day..... 
> ...



Wow.. nalle multies better than second day aakuo..
Engil polichu!!

----------


## abraham

1 Ticket remaining in Edapalli  vanitha 9:45 Pm show on both screen 3 and 4

----------


## Rangeela

> Trivandrum Kairali 2nd Show Housefull !!


 unbelievable!!!!!!!!! Marana Mass!!!!!!!!

----------


## misbah7722

കോട്ടയം abhilash second show around 95%

50 tickets baaki aayi for hf

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk

----------


## misbah7722

Calicut sree second show 75%

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk

----------


## AJAY

*calicut aarum track cheyyunnilley????*

----------


## misbah7722

Kollam 

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk

----------


## King Amal

Tvm kairali 2nd show housefull..

----------


## King Amal

Tvm കാട്ടാക്കട സ്വരം ലയം
1st ഷോ house ഫുൾ
2nd ഷോ house ഫുൾ

----------


## Deepu k

> *calicut aarum track cheyyunnilley????*


Calicut engane track cheuyum? Apsara& sree anu. Multiplex illa.

----------


## King Amal

*വീണ്ടും holidays... ഇന്ന് തലസ്ഥാനത്തെ 6 മണി മുതലുള്ള ഷോകൾ മുതൽ ഹൗസ്ഫുൾ ആയി കഴിഞ്ഞു.. ഇനിയുള്ള 2' ദിവസങ്ങളിൽ അബ്രഹാമിന്റെ സന്തതികൾ കൊയ്യും..*👏🏼💪🏼😍

----------


## misbah7722

Tvm

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk

----------


## raj3333

Kodungallure  sree  kaleeswary  screen 1,2 house ful,  carnival  also house  full 

Sent from my vivo 1727 using Tapatalk

----------


## misbah7722

ബാംഗ്ലൂര്* tevakara ലക്ഷ്മി theatre (900 seater) second show almost hf 

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk

----------


## Deepu k

> Balcony nd uppercircle club full.first class front row kurach vacant und.750 viewers undallo.vere theatres oke return adikenda status und.
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 5 Pro using Tapatalk


Kottayam jillayil 2010 nu sheshamulla ettavum nalla perfomance anu.palayilum valare nannayi pokunnu.

----------


## PEACE THRU WAR

Kandu..... a good one.... a decent thriller in recent time..... script onnu koodi shredhichenkil vere level aayene.... BGM and one liners thakarthu..... also climax..... dhairyam aayittu poi kaanu..... no one will be disappointed....

----------


## Abin thomas

> കോട്ടയം abhilash second show around 95%
> 
> 50 tickets baaki aayi for hf
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


900 audience at ktym.vere centres oke double return adikenda status

----------


## Abin thomas

> Kottayam jillayil 2010 nu sheshamulla ettavum nalla perfomance anu.palayilum valare nannayi pokunnu.


Bhasker the rascal kottayath nannayi poya padama.pinne ithanu.

----------


## misbah7722

Bangalore tevakara laksmi theatre (900 seater) tomorrow booking status 

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk

----------


## King Amal

Terrraa massss.. 

Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk

----------


## misbah7722

> Kottayam jillayil 2010 nu sheshamulla ettavum nalla perfomance anu.palayilum valare nannayi pokunnu.


Pala share innale kond 5l കടന്നു .. Katta steady aanu padam avide.. Innalthe fs and ss status better than Wednesday aayirunnu 

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk

----------


## misbah7722

ആലപ്പുഴ second show both kairali and sree housefull 

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk

----------


## aps

Watching movie from Audi6 , Lulu mall..Jayasuriya and family is also watching with us

Sent from my DUK-L09 using Tapatalk

----------


## Abin thomas

Kottayam abhilash.900+ audience.

Sent from my Redmi Note 5 Pro using Tapatalk

----------


## Keelezi Achu

ഇന്നത്തെ multi collection വന്നില്ലേ ?

----------


## Abin thomas

Abhilash kottayam.

Sent from my Redmi Note 5 Pro using Tapatalk

----------


## Deepu k

> Bhasker the rascal kottayath nannayi poya padama.pinne ithanu.


Bhskarenkkal mukalil perfomance anu palayil ithu vare ini long run nokam.

----------


## misbah7722

Ekm KAVITHA SS


FC : 450+/775
BC : 360/360
 Total 810+ viewers... Ekm padma 1 and 2 hf with returns varaan ulla atra viewers 

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk

----------


## Abin thomas

> Bhskarenkkal mukalil perfomance anu palayil ithu vare ini long run nokam.


Ya njn bhasker nannayi poyi enne paranjullu.ithu athinteyoke mukalil anu.no doubt

----------


## King Amal

Padam polich adukkuvanallo.. 
Dis week tanne 20cr adikunna lekshenam aanu.. 💃💃💃💃

----------


## pnikhil007

Block buster  :Band:  


Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk

----------


## Abin thomas

Jayasurya nd family padam kanan keri ennoru update kandu.nt confirmed

----------


## Iyyer The Great

> from twitter
> Top Opening week of @mammukka at calicut : 
> #TheGreatFather ₹45.08L 
> #*AbrahaminteSanthathikal* ₹40.15L(Including regal and surabhi)  JUST 6 days  
> #Kasaba ₹31.34L 
> #BhaskarTheRascal ₹27.13L


TGF nu regal and surabhi undaayirunno..ormayilla..

Btw TGF first week was 8 days and this 6..

----------


## misbah7722

Naalathe pvr and Cinemax 

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk

----------


## Iyyer The Great

> Padam kandu @calicut apsara 6pm show.. oru 30% aalu kaanum..  padam valiya sambhavam onnum allelum ullath vrithiyaayi eduthittund..  liked it..


Is this 30% FC alone or including balcony..?
Because sree il near full varunnund..
Chilappo Brazil match effect aavum

----------


## Akhil krishnan

Tomorrow Bookings 😍🔥🔥🔥

Sent from my LLD-AL10 using Tapatalk

----------


## Mike

:Yeye:  :Yeye:  :Yeye:  :Yeye:  :Yeye:  :Yeye:  :Yeye:  :Yeye:  :Yeye:  :Yeye:  :Yeye:  :Yeye: 
 :Beach1:  :Beach1:  :Beach1:  :Beach1:  :Beach1:  :Beach1:

----------


## Antonio

Multies naale 95 above varaan Ella chance um und...
Alappuzha kkarkk vellappokkam pole kannadachu thurakkunna vegathil booking full aakunnu, Tomo neram velukkumbol PAN n Q mathrame kaanooo

----------


## misbah7722

Edappally vanitha second show both screen 3 and 4 housefull

Tomorrow ss will play in screen 1,3 and 4

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk

----------


## Akhil krishnan

Qatar




Sent from my LLD-AL10 using Tapatalk

----------


## Karikamuri Shanmugan

Gopalan Cinemas, Bangalore
7.30pm
House Full

Padam kollam...fun aayitund..  :Boxing: ....Easily the best commerical movie since Bhaskar...BGM spaari... :salut: 
Adeni writing much better than TGF...Padoor chila scenes okke polichadukki...but still lot of scope for improvement..ullath parayanamallo...debutants nu chance kodukkunnu enna vyaajena kaanichondirunna oolatharangalkidayil Padoor turn out to be the gem. The story telling in the first half was excellent...

Full families aayirunnu...people were enjoying..unheard of for an Ikka movie for some years now..Long may this continue...
Verdict:  :Yeye:  :Yeye:  :Yeye:

----------


## Iyyer The Great

> Cochi multies nalathe booking  collection  at the time of 8.45 p.m today crossed 3.54 lakhs..  Details below 
> Pvr lulu... 174560
> Q cinemas.. 49070
> Oberon... 89579
> Pan cinemas... 19540
> Pvr lulu gold... 21450
> Total.. 354199..!!!
> This is something amazing 
> Nalathe showyude 3.54 lakhs  Innu thanne urappichu.. On 8 th day..... 
> ...


Thanks..100% collection ethra varum?

----------


## misbah7722

Pattambi Krishna second show 

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk

----------


## haidin mammookka

PVR and cinemax tom pwolichadukkal

Sent from my HUAWEI Y560-L02 using Tapatalk

----------


## Akhil krishnan

Outside Kerala Okke Polichuadukkal aanallo😍😍😍

Sent from my LLD-AL10 using Tapatalk

----------


## shakeer

> Is this 30% FC alone or including balcony..?
> Because sree il near full varunnund..
> Chilappo Brazil match effect aavum


S of course because of Brazil match effected the collection badly all over Malabar 
today watched from valanchery popular 6.30 show with few occupancy

----------


## Kannan Mahesh

> Thanks..100% collection ethra varum?


 Around 8 lakhs kanum

----------


## Iyyer The Great

> S of course because of Brazil match effected the collection badly all over Malabar 
> today watched from valanchery popular 6.30 show with few occupancy


Yep..athu thanne..Apsarayil thanne SS status kidu ennu update und..So no issues

----------


## yathra

*calicut apsara second show* 





calicut sree second show

----------


## Iyyer The Great

> Around 8 lakhs kanum


Appo first weekend nu aduthulla collection thanne kittaan chance undalle..6-7 lakhs..
Shows kuranjupoyi...
25 plus venamaayirunnu

----------


## Kannan Mahesh

> Yep..athu thanne..Apsarayil thanne SS status kidu ennu update und..So no issues


Multi collection aayille..

----------


## Young Mega Star

Cochin multiesil ninu 1cr kittan vhancundo in total run?

----------


## Young Mega Star

Gcc oke adippan collections.. Tgf inte mukalil pokan chancund enu thonunu

----------


## King Amal

Chance alla..  Urappa.. 
Sis saw from dubai and told avide okje heavy response aa padam nn.. 



> Gcc oke adippan collections.. Tgf inte mukalil pokan chancund enu thonunu

----------


## abraham



----------


## ACHOOTTY

*Abrahaminte Sandhathikal - 2nd week* * - 598 sh /day*

*1.Thiruvananthapuram - Ariesplex - 4 sh
2.Thiruvananthapuram - Kairali - 4 sh
3. Thiruvananthapuram - Sree - 2 sh
4.Thiruvananthapuram -Padmanabha - 4 sh
5.Thiruvananthapuram - Devipriya - 4 sh
6. Thiruvananthapuram - Carnival Mall - 7 sh
7. Thiruvananthapuram - Carnival Greenfield - 4 sh
8.Kaliyikkavila - SMB 1 - 2 sh
9. Kaliyikavila - SMB audi - 3 - 2 sh
10.Nedumangadu - Sree saraswathi - 4 sh
11.Pothenkode - M T - 4 sh
12.Kadinamkulam - G Tracks - 4 sh
13.Kattakkada - Swaram - 4 sh
14.Attingal - Vaisakh - 4 sh
15.Varkala -S.R - 4sh
16.Kollam - Pranavam- 4 sh
17.Kollam - Carnival - 6 sh
18.Kollam - Gmax - 5 sh
19.Kollam -Partha - 4 sh
20.Shakthikulangara - Capithans - 4 sh
21.Nallila -JB cinemas - 4 sh
22.Oyoor - NVP - 4 sh
23.Paravur - Ashoka - 4 sh
24.Punalur - Ramraj- 4 sh 
25.Kottarakkara - Minerva - 4 sh
26.Anchal - Archana ? 4 sh
27.Kadakkal - Sreedhanya - 4 sh
28.Karunagapally - Khans - 4 sh 
29.Karunagapally - Carnival - 5 sh
30.Pathanamthitta - Aishwarya - 4 sh
31.Adoor - Nadham - 4 sh
32.Ranni - Upasana - 4 sh
33.Panthalam - Trilok cinemas 1 - 4 sh
34.Alappuzha - Kairali - 4 sh
35.Alappuzha  - Sree -2 sh
36.Mavellikkara - Prathibha -4 sh 
37.Chengannur - C cinemas - 4 sh
38.Cherthala - Kairali  - 4 sh
39.Harippad - SN - 4 sh
40.Kattanam - Ganam - 4 sh 
41.Kattanam - Ragam - 2 sh
42.Eramallur - Sania -4 sh
43.Ezhupunna - rekha - 1 sh
44.Kottayam - Abhilash -4 sh
45.Changanassery - Abhinaya -4 sh
46.Mundakkayam - RD cinemas - 4 sh
47.Pala - Universal - 4 sh
48.Thalayolaparambu - Carnival - 3 sh
49.Thalayolaparambu - Nice - 4 sh
50.Thodupuzha - Ashirvad - 4 sh
51.Thodupuzha - Silver hills -4 sh
52 Kattappana - Sagara- 4 sh
53.Adimali -Matha -  4 sh
54.Rajakumari - Marbazil - 3 sh
55.Ernakulam - Kavitha - 4 sh
56.Eranakulam - PVR - 5 sh
57.Eranakulam - PVR Gold -2 sh
58.Eranakulam - Cinemax - 6 sh
59.Eranakulam - Q Cinemas ?5 sh
60.Eranakuam - Pan Cinemas ?4 sh
61.Edappalli - Vanitha - 4 sh
62.Edappalli  - vineetha - 3 sh
63.Njarakkal -Majestic - 4 sh
64.Tripunithara - Central - 5 sh
65. Kochi - EVM - 4 sh
66.Koothattukulam - V Cinema- 4 sh
67.Muvattupuzha - Issac - 4 sh
68.Muvattupuzha - Carnival canton mall -2 sh
69.Muvattupuzha - Carnival GCM- 4 sh
70.Kothamangalam - Ann - 4 sh
71.Perumbavoor - EVM - 4 sh
72.North Paravoor - Kairali  - 4 sh
73.Aluva - Casino  -4 sh
74.Angamali - Carnival- 5 sh 
75.Thrissur - Kairali - 4 sh
76.Thrissur - Inox - 5 sh 
77.Thrissur - Ganam - 4 sh
78.Viyoor - Deepa - 4 sh
79.Chalakkudy - Surabhi - 4 sh
80.Aamballur - Chandvi sreerama - 4 sh
81.Kecheri - Savitha - 4 sh
82.Kodungallur  - sreekaleeswary  - 5 sh
83.Kodungallur - Carnival - 6 sh
84.Irinjalakuda - Chembakassery - 4 sh
85.Irinjalakuda - J K Cinema - 4 sh
86.Mapranam - Varna - 4 sh
87.Thalikkulam - karthika - 4 sh 
88.Guruvayoor - Devaki - 4 sh 
89.Kunnamkulam - Bhavana- 4 sh
90.Wadakkanchery - New Ragam - 4 sh 
91.Pazhayanoor - Shadows - 3 sh
92.Palakkadu - Priya - 4 sh
93.Shornur - Anurag - 4 sh
94.Pattambi - Krishna - 4 sh 
95.Mannarkkad - Prathibha - 4 sh
96.Puthunagaram - New - 4 sh
97.Kollengode - Thankaraj - 3 sh
98.Chittur - Kairali - 3 sh
99.Kozhinjampara - Raviraj  - 4 sh
100.Vadakkencherry- Jayabharath Movies - 4 sh 
101. Kottayi - KRV - 3 sh
102. Peringottukurissi - CKM - 4 sh
103.Malappuram - Rachana - 4 sh
104.Edappal - Sarada- 5 sh
105.Ponnani - Alankar - 4 sh
106.Kottakkal - Sangeetha - 4 sh
107.Kondotty - Kalpaka - 4 sh
108.Perinthalmanna - Vismaya - 5 sh
109.Perinthalmanna - K C - 5 sh 
110.Tirur - Anugraha  - 4 sh
111.Tanur - PVS cinemas - 4 sh
112.Parappanangadi - Pallavi - 5 sh
113.Manjeri - Devaki cinemas  - 5 sh
114.Pandikkadu - Appos  - 4 sh
115.Valancherry - Popular paradise - 4 sh
116.Nilambur - Fairyland 1- 4 sh
117.Kozhikode - Apsara -4 sh
118.Kozhikode - Sree - 4 sh
119.Kozhikode - Regal - 6 sh
120.Mukkam -Rose 1  - 4 sh
121.Ramanattukara - Surabhi - 5 sh
122.Vadakara -Ashoka  - 4 sh
123. Vadakara - CNC - 2 sh
124.Koyilandi - Krishna  - 4 sh
125.Baluserry - Sandhya - 4 sh
126.Kalpetta - Mahaveer  - 4 sh
127.Batheri - Aishwarya - 4 sh
128 Batheri - Film city - 5 sh
129.Mananthavadi - Jose - 4 sh
130.Pulpalli - Penta 1 - 4 sh
131.Kannur - Savitha - 4 sh
132.Thalassery - Liberty Paradise  - 4 sh
133.Thalassery - Carnival - 6 sh
134.Koothuparambu - Baby - 7 sh
135.Iritty - New India paradise  - 4 sh
136.Mattanur - Sahina  - 4 sh
137.Thalipparamba - Alinkal  - 4 sh
138.Payyanur - Sumangali cineplex - 4 sh
139.Payyanur - Shanthi carnival - 4 sh
140.Kasargod - Mehboob carnival - 4 sh
141.Kasargod - Moviemax - 5 sh
142.Kanhangad - Vinayaka Paraidse  - 4 sh
143.Kanhangad - VGM mall - 4 sh*
 
*First week
*
*144.Peyad  - SP cinemas -  4 sh
145.Venjarammoodu - Sindhu -4 sh
146.Cherpulassery - Plaza - 4 sh
147.Ashtamichira - Mahalaxmi - 4 sh
148.Kodakara - City cinema  - 4 sh*

  @DAVID007   @Madhavanunni

----------


## visakh r

Mega BB  :Drum:

----------


## Akhil krishnan

Tomorrow Banglore Bookings...



Sent from my LLD-AL10 using Tapatalk

----------


## Iyyer The Great

Pala universal second show almost full aanu..kidilan rush..  :Yahoo: 

Second classil maathram kurach tickets baaki... athu prefer cheyyilla families..

----------


## Akhil krishnan

Sent from my LLD-AL10 using Tapatalk

----------


## Mike

nale multiyil MAXM possibile collection ethrayanu ??? kurachu shows koode indarnnel nale thanne 50 Lack cross cheyarnnu.......






> Sent from my LLD-AL10 using Tapatalk

----------


## GABBAR

al hamrah bahrain

----------


## Keelezi Achu

Multies holding strong, and evening shows above 90%

----------


## Akhil krishnan

> nale multiyil MAXM possibile collection ethrayanu ??? kurachu shows koode indarnnel nale thanne 50 Lack cross cheyarnnu.......


8 lacks anu max possible.. tomorrow oru 6.5  nd sun or 7.5 expecting.. 

Sent from my LLD-AL10 using Tapatalk

----------


## Loud speaker

Nalem Mattanal koode oru 15 lakh.. By the weekend 55 lakh..  perumal nte prediction correct 😁

----------


## Iyyer The Great

> Sent from my LLD-AL10 using Tapatalk


Wow..Highest collection since Monday..polichadukkal..  :Band:

----------


## Kuruvila

> Pala universal second show almost full aanu..kidilan rush.. 
> 
> Second classil maathram kurach tickets baaki... athu prefer cheyyilla families..


Crowd pics porattee... :D  :) 

Sent from my 1201 using Tapatalk

----------


## DAVID007

> Sent from my LLD-AL10 using Tapatalk


Super strong. Evening 92+ Working day💪💪💪👏👏

Ingane poyal ee weekend 55 lakh cross cheyyum

Sent from my SM-G360FY using Tapatalk

----------


## hakkimp

Abrahaminte Santhathikal
Page Liked ? 29 mins ? 

Kottayam Abhilash 2nd Show !!😍


#AbrahaminteSanthathikal

----------


## Phantom 369

> *Abrahaminte Sandhathikal - 2nd week* * - 596 sh /day*
> 
> *1.Thiruvananthapuram - Ariesplex - 4 sh
> 2.Thiruvananthapuram - Kairali - 4 sh
> 3. Thiruvananthapuram - Sree - 2 sh
> 4.Thiruvananthapuram -Padmanabha - 4 sh
> 5.Thiruvananthapuram - Devipriya - 4 sh
> 6. Thiruvananthapuram - Carnival Mall - 7 sh
> 7. Thiruvananthapuram - Carnival Greenfield - 4 sh
> ...



Bro Kaliyikkavila SMB 1 alla avide ninnu shift ayi IPO Audi 2 & 3 annu

----------


## ACHOOTTY

> Bro Kaliyikkavila SMB 1 alla avide ninnu shift ayi IPO Audi 2 & 3 annu


ok. but show only 4 thanne aanu.

----------


## Kannan Mahesh

> Sent from my LLD-AL10 using Tapatalk


 Akhile, Q cinemas il aale kettan valla vazhiyum undo.. 😁😁😁

----------


## aps

> Jayasurya nd family padam kanan keri ennoru update kandu.nt confirmed


Lulu pvril undu..I m watching same show..padam interval aayi

Sent from my DUK-L09 using Tapatalk

----------


## Kuruvila

> Akhile, Q cinemas il aale kettan valla vazhiyum undo.. 😁😁😁


ഉണ്ട് morning ഷോ തൂകി ഏറിയുക..
എന്നിട്ടു pvr ൽ ഷോ കൂട്ടുക...
ഞങ്ങൾ ജോബി ചേട്ടനുമായി സംസാരിക്കുന്നുണ്ട്* വല്ലതും നടക്കുമോ എന്ന് അറിയില്ല

Sent from my 1201 using Tapatalk

----------


## Iyyer The Great

> Akhile, Q cinemas il aale kettan valla vazhiyum undo.. 😁😁😁


Big screen..3/5 shows in working hours..  :Doh:

----------


## perumal

> Nalem Mattanal koode oru 15 lakh.. By the weekend 55 lakh..  perumal nte prediction correct 😁


:njanaramon:  :Bossman:

----------


## melparambu

ee weakend ode worldwide 30 + crore kadakkum

----------


## wayanadan

> Kandu..... a good one.... a decent thriller in recent time..... script onnu koodi shredhichenkil vere level aayene.... BGM and one liners thakarthu..... also climax..... dhairyam aayittu poi kaanu..... no one will be disappointed....


 :Band: '.......

----------


## wayanadan

> Sent from my LLD-AL10 using Tapatalk


മൾട്ടിയിൽ ഡൗണായി എന്ന് പറഞ്ഞോര് ഏടെ  :Laughing:

----------


## wayanadan

സൺഡേ 50 ലക്ഷം  :Band:

----------


## misbah7722

> *Abrahaminte Sandhathikal - 2nd week* * - 596 sh /day*
> 
> *1.Thiruvananthapuram - Ariesplex - 4 sh
> 2.Thiruvananthapuram - Kairali - 4 sh
> 3. Thiruvananthapuram - Sree - 2 sh
> 4.Thiruvananthapuram -Padmanabha - 4 sh
> 5.Thiruvananthapuram - Devipriya - 4 sh
> 6. Thiruvananthapuram - Carnival Mall - 7 sh
> 7. Thiruvananthapuram - Carnival Greenfield - 4 sh
> ...


Bhai kollam usha 2 shows illa

Tripunitthura central 5 shows aanu
Athu pole കൂത്തുപറമ്പ് baby 7  shows
Kodungallur kaleeshwarry 5 shows
Mukkam rose screen 2 also 4 shows undenn tonnunu 

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk

----------


## ChalakudikaraN

watched 3rd time... bangalore tavarakara lakshmi balaji... terrific response !!

----------


## Devarajan Master

GCC Polichadakkiyallo....
Biggest opening  in Qatar ennanariyan kazhinjhathu.

----------


## King Amal

All areavilum ayya ghilli da.. 😜



> GCC Polichadakkiyallo....
> Biggest opening  in Qatar ennanariyan kazhinjhathu.

----------


## wayanadan

> *GCC list theatre updates thread il ittitundu
> 400 shows plus
> *


*oru sankhya ingu prum *

----------


## wayanadan

> GCC Polichadakkiyallo....
> Biggest opening  in Qatar ennanariyan kazhinjhathu.


*mash kaanunnille ??*

----------


## Rajamaanikyam

> watched 3rd time... bangalore tavarakara lakshmi balaji... terrific response !!


Naale night show kaanunnundu.. Expecting kolamass response....

----------


## Devarajan Master

> *mash kaanunnille ??*


Got extremely busy in the hospital, the last two days. Unexpected ayirunnu. Innale uchakku thanne padam kananam ennu karuthiyathanu. Uchakku free akum ennu pratheekshichu avasanam sandhyayayi free aakumpol. Pinne night match kalayenda ennu karuthi. 
Innum ethandu athupole thanne. Naale kanan shramikkum.

----------


## misbah7722

Pala second show almost full. grossed 55k (hf collection 60k)

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk

----------


## Young Mega Star

Oru 30cr kerala box officil ninu varum enu viswasikunu..Worldcup affect cheyandiruna mathi..

----------


## Iyyer The Great

> Oru 30cr kerala box officil ninu varum enu viswasikunu..Worldcup affect cheyandiruna mathi..


Main kalikal ulla samayathe shows kurach affected aavum ennallathe padathinte fate onnum affected aavilla WC kaaranam...  :Yes3:

----------


## Young Mega Star

> Main kalikal ulla samayathe shows kurach affected aavum ennallathe padathinte fate onnum affected aavilla WC kaaranam...


Ini angot mikkathum tight and interesting games avile..So peoplw may thinking to watch the movie tomorrow and so on.. Avasanam teateril kanathe netil downloadeyth kanamenula mentalityum varim.. This will affect the movie collection..athanu oru worry.

----------


## wayanadan

> Got extremely busy in the hospital, the last two days. Unexpected ayirunnu. Innale uchakku thanne padam kananam ennu karuthiyathanu. Uchakku free akum ennu pratheekshichu avasanam sandhyayayi free aakumpol. Pinne night match kalayenda ennu karuthi. 
> Innum ethandu athupole thanne. Naale kanan shramikkum.


*HF aaravangalkkidayil kaanenda padamaanu*

----------


## frincekjoseph

Watched the Movie Yesterday Night

Theater: Carnival Theater - Shaw Building Singapore
Show Time: 8.30pm (this was a unexpected show)
Singapore Censor Rating - NC16

Watched the movie with Wife.
A decent entertraner without any boring or lagging.  
Twist okke Super.............
Acting and look wise - Ikka no Raksha................
My Rating - 4/5

Wife also liked the movie.

Ithinu oru second part erngan ulla scope okke undu.  IM Vijayane Villanyittu angu ittal mathi.............

Very less crowd in the theater may be because of unexpected show and NC16 may also affect the collecion of the movie.

----------


## Akhil krishnan

#DerickAbraham is hunting #GCC🔥🔥
Here's the screen shots of some late night shows where there is more than 1hr for shows to begin🙏🙏
#AbrahaminteSanthathikal is getting heavy response from all over GCC🙇*♂️🙇*♂️





Sent from my LLD-AL10 using Tapatalk

----------


## Akhil krishnan

Bangalore fans celebrating #AbrahaminteSanthathikal release at Lakshmi theatre Taverekere.The never ending Megastar craze 🔥🔥🔥




Sent from my LLD-AL10 using Tapatalk

----------


## real hero

Ithu kidukkan aayirunnu 

മലയാളിയുടെ വൈകാരിക ഋതുഭേദങ്ങളുടെ ഭാവ പൂർണിമ...
#Mammootty.

----------


## Antonio

> Ithu kidukkan aayirunnu 
> 
> മലയാളിയുടെ വൈകാരിക ഋതുഭേദങ്ങളുടെ ഭാവ പൂർണിമ...
> #Mammootty.


Thanks bro...
Njan ithaaa nokkiyirunnath...
Super words...

----------


## Antonio

> Got extremely busy in the hospital, the last two days. Unexpected ayirunnu. Innale uchakku thanne padam kananam ennu karuthiyathanu. Uchakku free akum ennu pratheekshichu avasanam sandhyayayi free aakumpol. Pinne night match kalayenda ennu karuthi. 
> Innum ethandu athupole thanne. Naale kanan shramikkum.


Athonnum paranjal pattoolla
Kananaam..
Kande pattooo...

----------


## Antonio

> മൾട്ടിയിൽ ഡൗണായി എന്ന് പറഞ്ഞോര് ഏടെ


"Down aayi ..
down aayi..
7th day 67.74%... kuravanu kuravanu..
Kwaaaadikal kittumo ennu nokkam.."

Ennu  chila pramughar..

----------


## Antonio

> Cochin multiesil ninu 1cr kittan vhancundo in total run?


Easy aayi kittum Aa Q n PAN early morning show onnu 11 nu appuram vechaal mathi..

----------


## Kuruvila

* #AbrahaminteSanthathikal will be the FIRST EVER MALAYALAM movie to be releasing in Cathay Cineplexs #Mammorty sets a historic record on Singapore 
All set to release in Cathay Cineplexs today🔥



Sent from my 1201 using Tapatalk

----------


## Kuruvila

> Oru 30cr kerala box officil ninu varum enu viswasikunu..Worldcup affect cheyandiruna mathi..


അതുക്കും മേലെ ആണ് ഗ്രോസ്സ് collection...
ഫസ്റ്റ് വീക്ക് ഗ്രോസ്സ് തന്നെ ഹെവി ആണ്...
ജോബി ചേട്ടന്റെ പ്രൊമോഷൻ മാനേജരെ വിളിച്ചു അയാൾ 1വീക്ക് ഗ്രോസ്സ് പറഞ്ഞു...
Which is very huge...
എത്ര എന്ന് ഞാൻ പറയുന്നില്ല...
First ഡേ 3.34cr 2nd ഡേ 3.57cr ...

ബാക്കി ഗ്രോസ്സ് എല്ലാം 2+cr und എല്ലാ ഡേയും...
കേരള 1 വീക്ക് huge ഗ്രോസ്സ് ആണ്...
ഇപ്പം പുറത്തു വിടില്ല...
ഈ അടുത്ത് 50cr പോസ്റ്റർ കാണാം :o   :Cool:  

Sent from my 1201 using Tapatalk

----------


## Kuruvila

> Main kalikal ulla samayathe shows kurach affected aavum ennallathe padathinte fate onnum affected aavilla WC kaaranam...


ഇനി മെയിൻ കളി എല്ലാം 11.30ക്ക് ആണ്..
അത് കൊണ്ട് വലിയ കുഴപ്പം ഇല്ല..
ഇന്നലെ മലബാർ areayil 
Specialy മലപ്പുറം ഓക്കേ വളരെ വീക്ക് കളക്ഷൻ ആണ് കിട്ടിഉയത് എന്ന് പുള്ളി പറഞ്ഞത്...

അത് pik up ആകാൻ മലപ്പുറം മലബാർ ഏരിയ യിൽ പിള്ളേരെ ഉണർത്താൻ പുതിയ പരിപാടികൾ നോക്കുന്നുണ്ട്

Sent from my 1201 using Tapatalk

----------


## frincekjoseph

Ithu Title alle? 




> Ithu kidukkan aayirunnu 
> 
> മലയാളിയുടെ വൈകാരിക ഋതുഭേദങ്ങളുടെ ഭാവ പൂർണിമ...
> #Mammootty.

----------


## Antonio

> അതുക്കും മേലെ ആണ് ഗ്രോസ്സ് collection...
> ഫസ്റ്റ് വീക്ക് ഗ്രോസ്സ് തന്നെ ഹെവി ആണ്...
> ജോബി ചേട്ടന്റെ പ്രൊമോഷൻ മാനേജരെ വിളിച്ചു അയാൾ 1വീക്ക് ഗ്രോസ്സ് പറഞ്ഞു...
> Which is very huge...
> എത്ര എന്ന് ഞാൻ പറയുന്നില്ല...
> First ഡേ 3.34cr 2nd ഡേ 3.57cr ...
> 
> ബാക്കി ഗ്രോസ്സ് എല്ലാം 2+cr und എല്ലാ ഡേയും...
> കേരള 1 വീക്ക് huge ഗ്രോസ്സ് ആണ്...
> ...


Hmmmmm...
Athu varattee...

----------


## chandru

> Ithu kidukkan aayirunnu 
> 
> മലയാളിയുടെ വൈകാരിക ഋതുഭേദങ്ങളുടെ ഭാവ പൂർണിമ...
> #Mammootty.



Haneef Adeni  :Thumbup1:

----------


## Kuruvila

കോഴിക്കോട് അപ്സര 7 ഡേ 29lak+ ഉണ്ട്...
ഇന്നലെ മമമ്മൂട്ടി ടൈംസ് ഇട്ടത് 4lak കുറവ് ഉണ്ട്...അവിടെ..

അങ്ങനെ ആണ് അറിയാൻ കഴിഞ്ഞത്...
ശ്രീ cureect figure ആണ്...
Frst day 2nd day 6+lak ഉണ്ട്..
ഇന്നലെ തീരെ കുറവ് ആണ്..
2+lak somthing..

മമ്മൂട്ടി ടൈംസ് ഇടുന്നത് ഒന്നും trusted അല്ല...
വേഷം കോഴിക്കോട് ഗ്രോസ്സ് രാജമാണിക്യം പൊട്ടിച്ചാറ്ഗ് വെള്ളി മുതൽ എല്ലാ മാഗസിൻ കൊടുത്തപ്പോൾ...
ടൈംസ് ഇട്ടത് 64lak ആണ്...
അതും mistake ആയിരുന്നു...

Dnt trust times

Sent from my 1201 using Tapatalk

----------


## Kuruvila

Night 10 pm show aT bangalore HMT theatre

hVy Rush..
അബ്രഹാമിന്*റെ സന്തതികള്*

Sent from my 1201 using Tapatalk

----------


## Kuruvila

പാലക്കാട് പ്രിയ സെക്കന്റ് ഷോ rush  :Cool:  💪

Sent from my 1201 using Tapatalk

----------


## real hero

> Ithu Title alle?


Yes, ee padathil ettavum ishtapettathu ithaaanu

----------


## real hero

Oru average film aayittaanu enikku thonniyathu.. GF aanu enikku ithilum kooduthal ishtapettathu..

ee oru padam vechu ithrakku aale kayattaaan mammookkakku pattumenkil drishyam pole unanimous opinion Varuna oru film vannaaal keralathile motham aalugalum veedu vittu irangumallo?

----------


## Antonio

> Yes, ee padathil ettavum ishtapettathu ithaaanu


Megastar ennokke kaanikkunnathilum effect und athu kandappol..
Oru manassu naranja feeling..

----------


## Antonio

> Oru average film aayittaanu enikku thonniyathu.. GF aanu enikku ithilum kooduthal ishtapettathu..
> 
> ee oru padam vechu ithrakku aale kayattaaan mammookkakku pattumenkil drishyam pole unanimous opinion Varuna oru film vannaaal keralathile motham aalugalum veedu vittu irangumallo?


TGF suspense nilanirthi oru stylish movie aarunnu..purely fanship based..ithu oru emotional background il suspense n action blended aaya treatment...Climax portions made such a good impact among audience...

----------


## frincekjoseph

Ha ha ha.............






> Yes, ee padathil ettavum ishtapettathu ithaaanu

----------


## frincekjoseph

Athu paranjittu pinne Megastar ennu ezuthi kanichalloo..




> Megastar ennokke kaanikkunnathilum effect und athu kandappol..
> Oru manassu naranja feeling..

----------


## Akhil krishnan

> പാലക്കാട് പ്രിയ സെക്കന്റ് ഷോ rush  💪
> 
> Sent from my 1201 using Tapatalk


ithu palakkad priya theatre alla... 

Sent from my LLD-AL10 using Tapatalk

----------


## Antonio

> Athu paranjittu pinne Megastar ennu ezuthi kanichalloo..


Athu thanne
Ithu thanne madhuram...
Athu koode aayappol irattimadhuram....

----------


## Antonio

> ithu palakkad priya theatre alla... 
> 
> Sent from my LLD-AL10 using Tapatalk


Yaa
Ithu Thalikkulam aano??
Kanjaani???

----------


## frincekjoseph

Yes its confirmed.

Cathy Pacific 3 theaters 3 shows each upto this Wednesady.
Also in Carnival Cinemas at 2 shows




> * #AbrahaminteSanthathikal will be the FIRST EVER MALAYALAM movie to be releasing in Cathay Cineplexs #Mammorty sets a historic record on Singapore 
> All set to release in Cathay Cineplexs today
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my 1201 using Tapatalk

----------


## ikka

> ഇനി മെയിൻ കളി എല്ലാം 11.30ക്ക് ആണ്..
> അത് കൊണ്ട് വലിയ കുഴപ്പം ഇല്ല..
> ഇന്നലെ മലബാർ areayil 
> Specialy മലപ്പുറം ഓക്കേ വളരെ വീക്ക് കളക്ഷൻ ആണ് കിട്ടിഉയത് എന്ന് പുള്ളി പറഞ്ഞത്...
> 
> അത് pik up ആകാൻ മലപ്പുറം മലബാർ ഏരിയ യിൽ പിള്ളേരെ ഉണർത്താൻ പുതിയ പരിപാടികൾ നോക്കുന്നുണ്ട്
> 
> Sent from my 1201 using Tapatalk


So minimum 15Cr in 6 days!!! 23Cr in 9 days for Sure!!! BB for sure!!👍👍

----------


## Sidharthan

> Watched the Movie Yesterday Night
> 
> Theater: Carnival Theater - Shaw Building Singapore
> Show Time: 8.30pm (this was a unexpected show)
> Singapore Censor Rating - NC16
> 
> Watched the movie with Wife.
> A decent entertraner without any boring or lagging.  
> Twist okke Super.............
> ...


IM Vijayan😑reminded confident Roy in Aadhi

Sent from my Lenovo A7020a48 using Tapatalk

----------


## Malik

> IM Vijayan😑reminded confident Roy in Aadhi
> 
> Sent from my Lenovo A7020a48 using Tapatalk


For me too.Drishyathile Antony also orma vannu

----------


## Manoj

> കോഴിക്കോട് അപ്സര 7 ഡേ 29lak+ ഉണ്ട്...
> ഇന്നലെ മമമ്മൂട്ടി ടൈംസ് ഇട്ടത് 4lak കുറവ് ഉണ്ട്...അവിടെ..
> 
> അങ്ങനെ ആണ് അറിയാൻ കഴിഞ്ഞത്...
> ശ്രീ cureect figure ആണ്...
> Frst day 2nd day 6+lak ഉണ്ട്..
> ഇന്നലെ തീരെ കുറവ് ആണ്..
> 2+lak somthing..
> 
> ...


Avar 6 days alle koduthathu

Sent from my Moto G (5) using Tapatalk

----------


## frincekjoseph

Actually Padam kandu time poyathu arinjilla.......
IM vijayan okke vannappol njan vicharichu ini Vijayan-Ikka fight okke undavum ennu





> IM Vijayanreminded confident Roy in Aadhi
> 
> Sent from my Lenovo A7020a48 using Tapatalk

----------


## emirates

Watched from Alain Oscar cinemas 
More than 60+ occupancy (800 seater) 
In one word thrilling entertainment film
Good to see lots of family audience for film 


Sent from my X9009 using Tapatalk

----------


## Sidharthan

> Actually Padam kandu time poyathu arinjilla.......
> IM vijayan okke vannappol njan vicharichu ini Vijayan-Ikka fight okke undavum ennu


Aah..climax twist reveal aavumbo I was lyk as expected..onum thonniyilla..but tail end polichuu😊

Sent from my Lenovo A7020a48 using Tapatalk

----------


## Rajamaanikyam

> Night 10 pm show aT bangalore HMT theatre
> 
> hVy Rush..
> അബ്രഹാമിന്*റെ സന്തതികള്*
> 
> Sent from my 1201 using Tapatalk


Innu night ithilum rush undakum...

----------


## frincekjoseph

Yeh - Njanum athu predict cheythirunnu since when Janardhanan, talk to Mammootty that shymaprasad spoke to anson and convienced him
Last twist was unexpected.........






> Aah..climax twist reveal aavumbo I was lyk as expected..onum thonniyilla..but tail end polichuu
> 
> Sent from my Lenovo A7020a48 using Tapatalk

----------


## Kuruvila

> Avar 6 days alle koduthathu
> 
> Sent from my Moto G (5) using Tapatalk


6 ഡേ 23lak അല്ലെ...
7 ത് ഡേ 2+lak വന്നു..
7 ഡേ ടോട്ടൽ 29+lak ഉണ്ട് എന്നാണ് അറിഞ്ഞത്

Sent from my 1201 using Tapatalk

----------


## Kuruvila

> ithu palakkad priya theatre alla... 
> 
> Sent from my LLD-AL10 using Tapatalk


Kidangan ഓക്കേ ഇട്ടിട്ടുണ്ട്...i just copied it

Sent from my 1201 using Tapatalk

----------


## Abin thomas

> Yeh - Njanum athu predict cheythirunnu since when Janardhanan, talk to Mammootty that shymaprasad spoke to anson and convienced him
> Last twist was unexpected.........


Climax twist predictable arunnelum nannayi eduthitund ath.pinne tail end nannayathu kond padam athu vare ishtapedathavark polum enthengilum oru positive kitum.haneefinte ah kali nannayirunnu.

----------


## Kuruvila

> പാലക്കാട് പ്രിയ സെക്കന്റ് ഷോ rush  💪
> 
> Sent from my 1201 using Tapatalk


Sorry for this ഇത് പാലക്കാട് ജില്ലയിലെ ജയഭാരതി മൂവി മാക്സ് ആണ്

Sent from my 1201 using Tapatalk

----------


## Madhavanunni

> *oru sankhya ingu prum *


huge anu
innale first day e kaal shows undenu parayunu

----------


## Akhil krishnan

> Kidangan ഓക്കേ ഇട്ടിട്ടുണ്ട്...i just copied it
> 
> Sent from my 1201 using Tapatalk


am from palakkad.. athukonda paranje..may be palakkad district le ethelum theatre aavum.. 

Sent from my LLD-AL10 using Tapatalk

----------


## frincekjoseph

Making & BGM outstanding 




> Climax twist predictable arunnelum nannayi eduthitund ath.pinne tail end nannayathu kond padam athu vare ishtapedathavark polum enthengilum oru positive kitum.haneefinte ah kali nannayirunnu.

----------


## Madhavanunni

> Night 10 pm show aT bangalore HMT theatre
> 
> hVy Rush..
> അബ്രഹാമിന്*റെ സന്തതികള്*
> 
> Sent from my 1201 using Tapatalk


huge capacity alle ividam
jurassic world or kanchana 2 or both ividunna kande

----------


## King Amal

..

Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk

----------


## Antonio

IM Vijayan nte scene kurachoode munne vannirunnel njan polum kooviyeene.. ithu climax kazhinju Vanna kond, who cares about him...
Nalla koora expression aarunnu...
Adhikam close up pokathe Shaji Annan n Alby sahayichu..
Alby super camera work thanne...

----------


## bellari

> "Down aayi ..
> down aayi..
> 7th day 67.74%... kuravanu kuravanu..
> Kwaaaadikal kittumo ennu nokkam.."
> 
> Ennu  chila pramughar..





> IM Vijayan nte scene kurachoode munne vannirunnel njan polum kooviyeene.. ithu climax kazhinju Vanna kond, who cares about him...
> Nalla koora expression aarunnu...
> Adhikam close up pokathe Shaji Annan n Alby sahayichu..
> Alby super camera work thanne...


Vijayan oru vishwaasam aanu lal padathil antony varunna pole ..

----------


## perumal

Tripunithura central il site load error analo  :Doh:

----------


## Antonio

> Tripunithura central il site load error analo


Booking koodumbol error aakumennu thonnunnu.. kazhinja naalu avide no issue aarunu..innu avide aayi

----------


## Manoj

> 6 ഡേ 23lak അല്ലെ...
> 7 ത് ഡേ 2+lak വന്നു..
> 7 ഡേ ടോട്ടൽ 29+lak ഉണ്ട് എന്നാണ് അറിഞ്ഞത്
> 
> Sent from my 1201 using Tapatalk


Metro vannille innu

----------


## Rajamaanikyam

> huge capacity alle ividam
> jurassic world or kanchana 2 or both ividunna kande


700 - 800 seats minimum kaanum....

----------


## Antonio

PAN 3.40pm n 8.40pm
Q 8pm
Edappally 4pm, 6.45pm, 9.45 pm koode Red aayi...

----------


## yathra

> Metro vannille innu


Njan post cheyyand . Wait

----------


## Rajamaanikyam

> 700 - 800 seats minimum kaanum....


TGF around 70% crowd ayirunnu FD kandappol... Athinu kola mass atmosphere ayirunnu... Abraham innu kaanumbol orkkane vayya....

----------


## The wrong one

PVR VR GOLD, VR Bangalore
7:00 PM Show 1 ticket Left...! 
Sure Hf.....!
 :Band: 

Sent from my SM-T231 using Tapatalk

----------


## Akhil krishnan

Polichuadukal At Multies




Sent from my LLD-AL10 using Tapatalk

----------


## The wrong one

PVR Forum Mall Koramangala, Bangalore
6:55 Show..14 Seats Left..!

Sent from my SM-T231 using Tapatalk

----------


## Antonio

PVR gold 10.30 am koppilathe timing aanu...1.45 pm koode ok...
Onnu extra idumbol evening ittal poreee ee mandanmarkk

----------


## Kuruvila

> Vijayan oru vishwaasam aanu lal padathil antony varunna pole ..


Tgfil ഏറ്റവും bore ആയി തോന്നിയ seenum മമ്മൂക്കാ im വിജയനെ കാണാൻ പോകുന്ന seen ആണ്...
പുള്ളിയുടെ അഭിനയം തീരെ പോക്ക് ആണ്...
അബു സലിം ഓക്കേ അവിടെ perfect match ആയിരുന്നു...


Sent from my 1201 using Tapatalk

----------


## Malik

Bangalore Carnival rockline mall I'll night 10pm inu 1shw koodi add cheythu.6.45pm shw full aakarayi

----------


## Kuruvila

കൊടുങ്ങല്ലൂരിൽ 6 ഷോയിൽ നിന്നും 11 ഷോകളിലേക്ക് 😱🙏
Carnival:Mughal Mall
10:30AM | 12:50PM | 02:00PM |
04:30PM | 07:20PM | 09:45PM |

Sreekaleeswary Cinemas
12:00 PM | 03:00PM | 06:00PM |
09:00PM | 09:30PM

Sent from my 1201 using Tapatalk

----------


## Kuruvila

Q cenemas 9:50am amount collected rs 9570

Sent from my 1201 using Tapatalk

----------


## Kuruvila

Cenemax 9:45am amount collected rs 16135

Sent from my 1201 using Tapatalk

----------


## Kuruvila

Pvr lulu 10am show amount collected rs 44094

Sent from my 1201 using Tapatalk

----------


## Kuruvila

Today collected 24000 more than yesterday's pvr lulu 10am shows

Sent from my 1201 using Tapatalk

----------


## King Amal

Masss masssaeyyyy... 😍😍😍



> Today collected 24000 more than yesterday's pvr lulu 10am shows
> 
> Sent from my 1201 using Tapatalk

----------


## Antonio

@Kuruvila bhai - Monday aakumbol ee shows onnu Maatti sthapikkan parayaamo??

----------


## Kuruvila

> @Kuruvila bhai - Monday aakumbol ee shows onnu Maatti sthapikkan parayaamo??


ഞങൾ ചോതിച്ചു...
ജോബി പറഞ്ഞത് മാറ്റാൻ കഴിയില്ല എന്നാണ്...
Show time മറ്റാൻ നോക്കാം...

Q സിനിമാക്സിൽ ഷോ reduce ചെയ്തു...pvr ൽ ഷോ കൂറ്റൻ പറഞ്ഞപ്പോൾ അത് അവർ തന്നെ ചെയേണ്ടത് ആണ്...
പുള്ളിക്ക് ഒന്നും ചെയ്യാൻ കഴിയില്ല എന്നാണ് പറഞ്ഞത്

Sent from my 1201 using Tapatalk

----------


## Kuruvila

Pvr gold 10:30am show. Amount collected rs 12600

Sent from my 1201 using Tapatalk

----------


## Kuruvila

> ഞങൾ ചോതിച്ചു...
> ജോബി പറഞ്ഞത് മാറ്റാൻ കഴിയില്ല എന്നാണ്...
> Show time മറ്റാൻ നോക്കാം...
> 
> Q സിനിമാക്സിൽ ഷോ reduce ചെയ്തു...pvr ൽ ഷോ കൂറ്റൻ പറഞ്ഞപ്പോൾ അത് അവർ തന്നെ ചെയേണ്ടത് ആണ്...
> പുള്ളിക്ക് ഒന്നും ചെയ്യാൻ കഴിയില്ല എന്നാണ് പറഞ്ഞത്
> 
> Sent from my 1201 using Tapatalk


ഷോ കൂട്ടനെൽ പുള്ളി അങ്ങോണ്ടു പൈസ കൊടുകനം...ഇപ്പോൾ ഉള്ള അഗ്രിമെന്റിൽ അത് നടക്കില്ല...

Pvr ൽ മാക്സിമം 5 ഷോ വെച്ച് ഓടിക്കാൻ പറഞ്ഞു...


Sent from my 1201 using Tapatalk

----------


## Antonio

> ഞങൾ ചോതിച്ചു...
> ജോബി പറഞ്ഞത് മാറ്റാൻ കഴിയില്ല എന്നാണ്...
> Show time മറ്റാൻ നോക്കാം...
> 
> Q സിനിമാക്സിൽ ഷോ reduce ചെയ്തു...pvr ൽ ഷോ കൂറ്റൻ പറഞ്ഞപ്പോൾ അത് അവർ തന്നെ ചെയേണ്ടത് ആണ്...
> പുള്ളിക്ക് ഒന്നും ചെയ്യാൻ കഴിയില്ല എന്നാണ് പറഞ്ഞത്
> 
> Sent from my 1201 using Tapatalk


Hmmmm..
Monday muthal 9.50am okke kanakka...
Nokkaam..
Avanmaaru thanne mattanel mattatte

Next Friday muthal Cinepolis undo???

----------


## arjunan

Will watch today. Ozone cinemas kuwait... :Yeye:   :Yeye:

----------


## udaips

Innu evening padam kanum... :Yo:

----------


## Kuruvila

Compared to yesterday's morning shows

Pvr lulu +gold+Oberon mall to day collected 42500 more

Sent from my 1201 using Tapatalk

----------


## Kuruvila

So today kochin multiplex 

6. 2 + sure

Sent from my 1201 using Tapatalk

----------


## Madhavanunni

> *Abrahaminte Sandhathikal - 2nd week* * - 598 sh /day*
> 
> *1.Thiruvananthapuram - Ariesplex - 4 sh
> 2.Thiruvananthapuram - Kairali - 4 sh
> 3. Thiruvananthapuram - Sree - 2 sh
> 4.Thiruvananthapuram -Padmanabha - 4 sh
> 5.Thiruvananthapuram - Devipriya - 4 sh
> 6. Thiruvananthapuram - Carnival Mall - 7 sh
> 7. Thiruvananthapuram - Carnival Greenfield - 4 sh
> ...





> Bhai kollam usha 2 shows illa
> 
> Tripunitthura central 5 shows aanu
> Athu pole കൂത്തുപറമ്പ് baby 7  shows
> Kodungallur kaleeshwarry 5 shows
> Mukkam rose screen 2 also 4 shows undenn tonnunu 
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk



*Shornur - Anurag - 5 sh*
*Kasargod - Mehboob carnival - 5 sh*

----------


## sachin

mm collxn vanno  :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## Kuruvila

> Hmmmm..
> Monday muthal 9.50am okke kanakka...
> Nokkaam..
> Avanmaaru thanne mattanel mattatte
> 
> Next Friday muthal Cinepolis undo???


ഞാനും അറിഞ്ഞു...കൃത്യമായി അറിയില്ല

Sent from my 1201 using Tapatalk

----------


## maryland

> സൺഡേ 50 ലക്ഷം


next Sunday 1Cr.... :Band:  :Clap:

----------


## Jamesbond007

Njanum kandu  Last Thursday Qatar Asian Town Cinema 1:  Ishttappettu.. valiya sambhavam onnumalla.. Just OK..   Shaji Padoorinteyum  Haneef Adeniyudeyum thanuppan mattu Padathil udaneelam und.. Kurekkoodi better akkaamaayirunnu enna oru abhiprayam aanu enikk..  Adhikam amaanushika bhaavam onnum kodukkaathe Ikkane oru sadharana manushyan aayaanu avatharippikkan shramichathu.. Ellaam perfect aayittu  blend cheythu Sync  cheyyan kazhinju ennullidathaanu Cinema thazhe povaathe rakshikkan kazhinjath...  Amitha pratheeksha vachu poyaal pani kittumennurapp.. Ee oru Ampere vachu Ivide chilar parayunna pole  oru IH or Mega Blockbuster onnum aavumenn thonnunnilla... Oru superhit maximum...athilappuram poyaal valiya bonus aanu..

----------


## King Amal

AbrahaminteSanthathikal Day 1 GCC (Jun21)
Total Shows400 Shows|71 Locations
Additional 38 + Preview Shows(Jun 20)|28 Loc.
UAE Shows(Jun21)281 Shows+ (41 Loc.)
Qatar(Jun21)55 Shows(8 Loc.)
Bahrain(Jun21)26 Shows(5 Loc.)
Oman(Jun21) 25 Shows|12 Loc.

Kuwait(Jun21)13Shows|5 Loc.

----------


## Kuruvila

ഇന്ന് ആലപ്പുഴ morng ഷോ ഹെവി rush ഉണ്ട്...
Pic uplaod ആകുന്നില്ല...
Can any one post

Sent from my 1201 using Tapatalk

----------


## maryland

> Watched the Movie Yesterday Night
> 
> Theater: Carnival Theater - Shaw Building Singapore
> Show Time: 8.30pm (this was a unexpected show)
> Singapore Censor Rating - NC16
> 
> Watched the movie with Wife.
> A decent entertraner without any boring or lagging.  
> Twist okke Super.............
> ...


angane Singapore-ilum singam irangi. :Band:  :Clap:

----------


## King Amal

Singapore.. !!!!!
AbrahaminteSanthathikal 
Started Booking at 
Cathay Amk Hub 
Cathay Jem 
Cathay Causeway Point
Ticket price is cost effective for a Malyalam film 
13 dollars for weekend 
10 dollars for weekday !!!

----------


## Jamesbond007

> IM Vijayan nte scene kurachoode munne vannirunnel njan polum kooviyeene.. ithu climax kazhinju Vanna kond, who cares about him...
> Nalla koora expression aarunnu...
> Adhikam close up pokathe Shaji Annan n Alby sahayichu..
> Alby super camera work thanne...


Vijayan Kashttappettu Salute adikkunna shot okke muttan comedy aanu  :Laughing:

----------


## King Amal

GCC fd gross 2.23crs..!! (UAE-
1.47cr) 
Massive opening.. 😎😎

----------


## King Amal

> ഇന്ന് ആലപ്പുഴ morng ഷോ ഹെവി rush ഉണ്ട്...
> Pic uplaod ആകുന്നില്ല...
> Can any one post
> 
> Sent from my 1201 using Tapatalk


Alappuzha.. 

Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk

----------


## ikka

> AbrahaminteSanthathikal Day 1 GCC (Jun21)
> Total Shows400 Shows|71 Locations
> Additional 38 + Preview Shows(Jun 20)|28 Loc.
> UAE Shows(Jun21)281 Shows+ (41 Loc.)
> Qatar(Jun21)55 Shows(8 Loc.)
> Bahrain(Jun21)26 Shows(5 Loc.)
> Oman(Jun21) 25 Shows|12 Loc.
> 
> Kuwait(Jun21)13Shows|5 Loc.


I had expected 500 shows in gcc... Anyway good!!!

----------


## ikka

> GCC fd gross 2.23crs..!! (UAE-
> 1.47cr) 
> Massive opening.. 😎😎


Any source, Bhai??

----------


## ikka

> GCC fd gross 2.23crs..!! (UAE-
> 1.47cr) 
> Massive opening.. 😎😎


This is really massive on Thursday...So another 6Cr likely in next two days...So 3 days total will b around 8.5Cr!! Really excellent!!!

----------


## ikka

So WW gross of 35Cr is likely by this Sunday!!!

----------


## arjunan

> Njanum kandu  Last Thursday Qatar Asian Town Cinema 1:  Ishttappettu.. valiya sambhavam onnumalla.. Just OK..   Shaji Padoorinteyum  Haneef Adeniyudeyum thanuppan mattu Padathil udaneelam und.. Kurekkoodi better akkaamaayirunnu enna oru abhiprayam aanu enikk..  Adhikam amaanushika bhaavam onnum kodukkaathe Ikkane oru sadharana manushyan aayaanu avatharippikkan shramichathu.. Ellaam perfect aayittu  blend cheythu Sync  cheyyan kazhinju ennullidathaanu Cinema thazhe povaathe rakshikkan kazhinjath...  Amitha pratheeksha vachu poyaal pani kittumennurapp.. Ee oru Ampere vachu Ivide chilar parayunna pole  oru IH or Mega Blockbuster onnum aavumenn thonnunnilla... Oru superhit maximum...athilappuram poyaal valiya bonus aanu..


ഇന്ന് കാണാൻ ആവേശ ഭരിതൻ ആയി ഇരിക്കുവാർന്ന്.  ബോണ്ട് അണ്ണന്റെ നിരീക്ഷണം ആവേശം കുറച്ചു്....   :Unhappy:

----------


## ikka

KeralaBoxoffice @keralaBO1
?
21 Jun

#AbrahaminteSanthathikal 5 Days Kerala Gross apprx 10.9Cr  Going steady in weekdays ✌Superb weekend ahead 


#NjanMarykutty 6 Days Kerala Gross 4.2Cr  Going decent..Chances for a hit 

#KeralaBoxofficeUpdate

----------


## bellari

> "Down aayi ..
> down aayi..
> 7th day 67.74%... kuravanu kuravanu..
> Kwaaaadikal kittumo ennu nokkam.."
> 
> Ennu  chila pramughar..





> ഇന്ന് കാണാൻ ആവേശ ഭരിതൻ ആയി ഇരിക്കുവാർന്ന്.  ബോണ്ട് അണ്ണന്റെ നിരീക്ഷണം ആവേശം കുറച്ചു്....


Nighal serikkum abraahaam kaanichu no problem 100% satisfaction

----------


## samsheer

> Njanum kandu  Last Thursday Qatar Asian Town Cinema 1:  Ishttappettu.. valiya sambhavam onnumalla.. Just OK..   Shaji Padoorinteyum  Haneef Adeniyudeyum thanuppan mattu Padathil udaneelam und.. Kurekkoodi better akkaamaayirunnu enna oru abhiprayam aanu enikk..  Adhikam amaanushika bhaavam onnum kodukkaathe Ikkane oru sadharana manushyan aayaanu avatharippikkan shramichathu.. Ellaam perfect aayittu  blend cheythu Sync  cheyyan kazhinju ennullidathaanu Cinema thazhe povaathe rakshikkan kazhinjath...  Amitha pratheeksha vachu poyaal pani kittumennurapp.. Ee oru Ampere vachu Ivide chilar parayunna pole  oru IH or Mega Blockbuster onnum aavumenn thonnunnilla... Oru superhit maximum...athilappuram poyaal valiya bonus aanu..


nhanum knadu innalle from Sharjah Oscar Cinema. cheriya theatre aanu 80% status undu.

movie ishatapettu machan paranhathu pole valiya sambhavangal onnumilla last 30 minutes padathinte jeevan. Pakshe mammootty oru rekshayumilla thakarthu vaari what a charisma fightokke super aayairunnu especially intro fight. recent ikka moviesilonnu perforamnce enikku ishtapettillayirunnu including tgf but ithil  he erased all my doubts with his excellent n cool performance.

Nhan eppozum agrahikkunna oru kaaryamanu Vettayadu Vilayadil kamal cheytha polulla character ikka cheyyanam with high production value but had always doubt on him whether he can do justice to that type of role or not but now iam fully confident that he can do it with ease if the script and production values are good.

----------


## Don David

Abrahaminte Sandhathikal - 2nd week - 602 sh /day

First Day (16-06-201 :Cool: -637
Second Day(17-06-201 :Cool:  -620
18-06- 2018 to 21-06-2018 -572 / Day

Total Number of Show Till 22/06/2018 

7 Days -4147 Shows 

1.Thiruvananthapuram - Ariesplex - 4 sh

2.Thiruvananthapuram - Kairali - 4 sh

3. Thiruvananthapuram - Sree - 2 sh

4.Thiruvananthapuram -Padmanabha - 4 sh

5.Thiruvananthapuram - Devipriya - 4 sh

6. Thiruvananthapuram - Carnival Mall - 7 sh

7. Thiruvananthapuram - Carnival Greenfield - 4 sh

8.Kaliyikkavila - SMB 1 - 2 sh

9. Kaliyikavila - SMB audi - 3 - 2 sh

10.Nedumangadu - Sree saraswathi - 4 sh

11.Pothenkode - M T - 4 sh

12.Kadinamkulam - G Tracks - 4 sh

13.Kattakkada - Swaram - 4 sh

14.Attingal - Vaisakh - 4 sh

15.Varkala -S.R - 4sh

16.Kollam - Pranavam- 4 sh

17.Kollam - Carnival - 6 sh

18.Kollam - Gmax - 5 sh

19.Kollam -Partha - 4 sh

20.Shakthikulangara - Capithans - 4 sh

21.Nallila -JB cinemas - 4 sh

22.Oyoor - NVP - 4 sh

23.Paravur - Ashoka - 4 sh

24.Punalur - Ramraj- 4 sh 

25.Kottarakkara - Minerva - 4 sh

26.Anchal - Archana ? 4 sh

27.Kadakkal - Sreedhanya - 4 sh

28.Karunagapally - Khans - 4 sh 

29.Karunagapally - Carnival - 5 sh

30.Pathanamthitta - Aishwarya - 4 sh

31.Adoor - Nadham - 4 sh

32.Ranni - Upasana - 4 sh

33.Panthalam - Trilok cinemas 1 - 4 sh

34.Alappuzha - Kairali - 4 sh

35.Alappuzha - Sree -2 sh

36.Mavellikkara - Prathibha -4 sh 

37.Chengannur - C cinemas - 4 sh

38.Cherthala - Kairali - 4 sh

39.Harippad - SN - 4 sh

40.Kattanam - Ganam - 4 sh 

41.Kattanam - Ragam - 2 sh

42.Eramallur - Sania -4 sh

43.Ezhupunna - rekha - 1 sh

44.Kottayam - Abhilash -4 sh

45.Changanassery - Abhinaya -4 sh

46.Mundakkayam - RD cinemas - 4 sh

47.Pala - Universal - 4 sh

48.Thalayolaparambu - Carnival - 3 sh

49.Thalayolaparambu - Nice - 4 sh

50.Thodupuzha - Ashirvad - 4 sh

51.Thodupuzha - Silver hills -4 sh

52 Kattappana - Sagara- 4 sh

53.Adimali -Matha - 4 sh

54.Rajakumari - Marbazil - 3 sh

55.Ernakulam - Kavitha - 4 sh

56.Eranakulam - PVR - 5 sh

57.Eranakulam - PVR Gold -2 sh

58.Eranakulam - Cinemax - 6 sh

59.Eranakulam - Q Cinemas ?5 sh

60.Eranakuam - Pan Cinemas ?4 sh

61.Edappalli - Vanitha - 4 sh

62.Edappalli - vineetha - 3 sh

63.Njarakkal -Majestic - 4 sh

64.Tripunithara - Central - 5 sh

65. Kochi - EVM - 4 sh

66.Koothattukulam - V Cinema- 4 sh

67.Muvattupuzha - Issac - 4 sh

68.Muvattupuzha - Carnival canton mall -2 sh

69.Muvattupuzha - Carnival GCM- 4 sh

70.Kothamangalam - Ann - 4 sh

71.Perumbavoor - EVM - 4 sh

72.North Paravoor - Kairali - 4 sh

73.Aluva - Casino -4 sh

74.Angamali - Carnival- 5 sh 

75.Thrissur - Kairali - 4 sh

76.Thrissur - Inox - 5 sh 

77.Thrissur - Ganam - 4 sh

78.Viyoor - Deepa - 4 sh

79.Chalakkudy - Surabhi - 4 sh

80.Aamballur - Chandvi sreerama - 4 sh

81.Kecheri - Savitha - 4 sh

82.Kodungallur - sreekaleeswary - 5 sh

83.Kodungallur - Carnival - 6 sh

84.Irinjalakuda - Chembakassery - 4 sh

85.Irinjalakuda - J K Cinema - 4 sh

86.Mapranam - Varna - 4 sh

87.Thalikkulam - karthika - 4 sh 

88.Guruvayoor - Devaki - 4 sh 

89.Kunnamkulam - Bhavana- 4 sh

90.Wadakkanchery - New Ragam - 4 sh 

91.Pazhayanoor - Shadows - 3 sh

92.Palakkadu - Priya - 4 sh

93.Shornur - Anurag - 5 sh

94.Pattambi - Krishna - 4 sh 

95.Mannarkkad - Prathibha - 4 sh

96.Puthunagaram - New - 4 sh

97.Kollengode - Thankaraj - 3 sh

98.Chittur - Kairali - 3 sh

99.Kozhinjampara - Raviraj - 4 sh

100.Vadakkencherry- Jayabharath Movies - 4 sh 

101. Kottayi - KRV - 3 sh

102. Peringottukurissi - CKM - 4 sh

103.Malappuram - Rachana - 4 sh

104.Edappal - Sarada- 5 sh

105.Ponnani - Alankar - 4 sh

106.Kottakkal - Sangeetha - 4 sh

107.Kondotty - Kalpaka - 4 sh

108.Perinthalmanna - Vismaya - 5 sh

109.Perinthalmanna - K C - 5 sh 

110.Tirur - Anugraha - 4 sh

111.Tanur - PVS cinemas - 4 sh

112.Parappanangadi - Pallavi - 5 sh

113.Manjeri - Devaki cinemas - 4 sh

114.Pandikkadu - Appos - 4 sh

115.Valancherry - Popular paradise - 4 sh

116.Nilambur - Fairyland 1- 4 sh

117.Kozhikode - Apsara -4 sh

118.Kozhikode - Sree - 4 sh

119.Kozhikode - Regal - 6 sh

120.Mukkam -Rose 1 - 4 sh

121.Mukkam -Rose 2- 4sh

122.Ramanattukara - Surabhi - 5 sh

123.Vadakara -Ashoka - 4 sh

124. Vadakara - CNC - 2 sh

125.Koyilandi - Krishna - 4 sh

126.Baluserry - Sandhya - 4 sh

127.Kalpetta - Mahaveer - 4 sh

128.Batheri - Aishwarya - 4 sh

129.Batheri - Film city - 5 sh

130.Mananthavadi - Jose - 4 sh

131.Pulpalli - Penta 1 - 4 sh

132.Kannur - Savitha - 4 sh

133.Thalassery - Liberty Paradise - 4 sh

134.Thalassery - Carnival - 6 sh

135.Koothuparambu - Baby - 7 sh

136.Iritty - New India paradise - 4 sh

137.Mattanur - Sahina - 4 sh

138.Thalipparamba - Alinkal - 4 sh

138.Payyanur - Sumangali cineplex - 4 sh

140.Payyanur - Shanthi carnival - 4 sh

141.Kasargod - Mehboob carnival - 4 sh

142.Kasargod - Moviemax - 5 sh

143.Kanhangad - Vinayaka Paraidse - 4 sh

144.Kanhangad - VGM mall - 4 sh



First week



145.Peyad - SP cinemas - 4 sh

146.Venjarammoodu - Sindhu -4 sh

147.Cherpulassery - Plaza - 4 sh

148.Ashtamichira - Mahalaxmi - 4 sh

149.Kodakara - City cinema - 4 sh




Sent from my vivo 1723 using Tapatalk

----------


## Kuruvila

കൊല്ലം പുനലൂര്* രാം രാജ്  തീയേറ്റ൪ ഓണ൪..😘 😍
Thank you sir...
Team online promotion unit (#opu

Sent from my 1201 using Tapatalk

----------


## King Amal

> Abrahaminte Sandhathikal - 2nd week - 602 sh /day
> 
> First Day (16-06-201-637
> Second Day(17-06-201 -620
> 18-06- 2018 to 21-06-2018 -572 / Day
> 
> Total Number of Show Till 22/06/2018 
> 
> 7 Days -4147 Shows 
> ...


Bro .. First daye kaalum more alle second day shows kalichath??  Wid additional theatres n xtra shows.. 

Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk

----------


## Antonio

> ഇന്ന് കാണാൻ ആവേശ ഭരിതൻ ആയി ഇരിക്കുവാർന്ന്.  ബോണ്ട് അണ്ണന്റെ നിരീക്ഷണം ആവേശം കുറച്ചു്....


IH onnum vendaaa..ATBB um vendaa..
SH aayal mathi..
Athinte mukalil vannalum ok...

----------


## abraham

> Pvr gold 10:30am show. Amount collected rs 12600
> 
> Sent from my 1201 using Tapatalk


40 Tickets poyille.. 14000 Alle varendath

----------


## Don David

> Bro .. First daye kaalum more alle second day shows kalichath??  Wid additional theatres n xtra shows.. 
> 
> Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk


I am keep working on it .....An updated showcount list will post by monday which includes 9 days show count ....I will include all theatres and how many shows played there ....Till that all members out there please be patient....BTW the movie will cross 4700 shows today and by tomorrow we will have 5300 shows ......This movie will be our fastest 10 k show movie ...

Sent from my vivo 1723 using Tapatalk

----------


## King Amal

> I am keep working on it .....An updated showcount list will post by monday which includes 9 days show count ....I will include all theatres and how many shows played there ....Till that all members out there please be patient....BTW the movie will cross 4700 shows today and by tomorrow we will have 5300 shows ......This movie will be our fastest 10 k show movie ...
> 
> Sent from my vivo 1723 using Tapatalk


Pinnalh...  Dhadh madhii.. 👍

Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk

----------


## Kuruvila

> 40 Tickets poyille.. 14000 Alle varendath


അതെ 4 ടികെട് ലസ്റ് പോയായിരുന്നു...
അത് പിന്നെ ഞാൻ ഇവിടെ ഇടാൻ മറന്നു👍👍

Sent from my 1201 using Tapatalk

----------


## Rajamaanikyam

Next Friday ariyam padam ethu range vare pokumennu...

----------


## Tigerbasskool

> IH onnum vendaaa..ATBB um vendaa..
> SH aayal mathi..
> Athinte mukalil vannalum ok...


This movie already declared as Blockbuster collection wise...budjet below 10 cr...ipol thanne kerala alone by this weekend above 22 cr gross verum..share kerala above 10 cr aavum ....GCC n ROI okee kooti around 30 cr collection verum ...ATBB ayittu declare cheyeneam engil 2-3 weeks inyium theatre holding and collection maintain cheyenam like this all over...

----------


## Don David

Edapally Vanitha Vineetha complex second show in 3 screens ....all fast filling ...
pVR limited show helps vanitha complex a lot ....

Happy to see ikka movie performing well in both single screens anf multiplex

Sent from my vivo 1723 using Tapatalk

----------


## BASH1982

> Alappuzha.. 
> 
> Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk


Alpy okke kanumbo big b n bvt timile rush orma varunnu ippozhum albhuthama bvt 5 shows arunnu first week annokke 8 am showkk aru manike que nilkkunnundarunni

----------


## Don David

Blockbuster Saturday ....Matinee onwards kola booking in single screens along with kappa kola booking at Multiplex.....
 @maryland Thrissur updates porattey....

Sent from my vivo 1723 using Tapatalk

----------


## Don David

Pothuvey Malayalam films theere perform cheyyarillatha mangalore decent booking und ......

Sent from my vivo 1723 using Tapatalk

----------


## Don David

Chennai today 

Sent from my vivo 1723 using Tapatalk

----------


## The wrong one

Fun Cinemas Sigma Mall Bangalore
 3:40 PM Show Fast Filling.. about 80% Booked

Sent from my SM-T231 using Tapatalk

----------


## shameenls

മെട്രോ കാലിക്കറ്റ് കളക്ഷൻ വന്നില്ലേ. ആരും ഒന്നും പറയുന്നില്ല. എന്തേലും പ്രശ്നം ഉണ്ടോ? ഓൺലൈൻ നോക്കിയിട്ടു വന്നിട്ടുമില്ല. 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk

----------


## Don David

Mumbai 

Sent from my vivo 1723 using Tapatalk

----------


## The wrong one

Cinepolis Oreon East Mall Banswadi Bengaluru
4:00 Pm Show 
12 Tickets Left ...!

Sent from my SM-T231 using Tapatalk

----------


## The wrong one

Gopalan Cinemas Bengaluru
7:15 Show ... Above 75% Booked


Sent from my SM-T231 using Tapatalk

----------


## Don David

Delhi Bookings

Sent from my vivo 1723 using Tapatalk

----------


## ikka

> Abrahaminte Sandhathikal - 2nd week - 602 sh /day
> 
> First Day (16-06-201-637
> Second Day(17-06-201 -620
> 18-06- 2018 to 21-06-2018 -572 / Day
> 
> Total Number of Show Till 22/06/2018 
> 
> 7 Days -4147 Shows 
> ...


Kidukki...Keep updating...

 :Band:   :Band:

----------


## The wrong one

PVR VEGA CITY Bengaluru
01:00 PM Show .. about 95% Booked

Sent from my SM-T231 using Tapatalk

----------


## Don David

Delhi tomorrow

Sent from my vivo 1723 using Tapatalk

----------


## The wrong one

Gopalan miniplex, Signature Mall Bengaluru
7:30 Pm Show 2 Tickets Left..!!

Sent from my SM-T231 using Tapatalk

----------


## Don David

Pune

Sent from my vivo 1723 using Tapatalk

----------


## The wrong one

PVR MSR MALL Bengaluru
9:50 Show About 12 Tickets Left...!

Sent from my SM-T231 using Tapatalk

----------


## Don David

Hyderabad today and tomorrow sold out !!!

Sent from my vivo 1723 using Tapatalk

----------


## The wrong one

PVR Arena Mall Bengaluru
1:25PM Show about 1 Tickets Left..!

Sent from my SM-T231 using Tapatalk

----------


## Don David

Ahmadabad

Sent from my vivo 1723 using Tapatalk

----------


## The wrong one

Yatra Effect ano..!!!?


> Hyderabad today and tomorrow sold out !!!
> 
> Sent from my vivo 1723 using Tapatalk


Sent from my SM-T231 using Tapatalk

----------


## Don David

Lucknow

Sent from my vivo 1723 using Tapatalk

----------


## Rajamaanikyam

> PVR MSR MALL Bengaluru
> 9:50 Show About 12 Tickets Left...!
> 
> Sent from my SM-T231 using Tapatalk


Bangalore innathe 85% theatre booking red ayittundu.. Naalathe 30% ippole red.. Hopefully all over India ithe trend thannayirikkum... Expecting 4cr + easily from India alone today.. And even more for tomorrow... Mega Star Mega mass...

----------


## The wrong one

PVR Phoenix Market City Mall
9:55PM show 90%Booked

Sent from my SM-T231 using Tapatalk

----------


## Don David

Mangalore !!!

Feeling happy for this status here .....20 minutes more for the show

Sent from my vivo 1723 using Tapatalk

----------


## The wrong one

PVR Forum Neighbour Hood Mall White Field
10:PM 6 Tickets Left..!

Sent from my SM-T231 using Tapatalk

----------


## MALABARI

watched twice.
fans show at sharjha and yesterday night from novo dragonmart,

kidu padam,,,ethra kalamayi ikkane ingane kandittu...much much above tgf aanu abrahaminte ee sandhathi,
anson paul also good,
gopiyude bgm padathine vere level aaki eduthu,
haneef adeni oru smart writer aanu,nalla marunnulla item,ikka murukke pidichottu ivane,,

shaji padoor,kidilam director thanne,,here to stay for long,

my rating 3.75/5

----------


## Don David

Carnival Green field

Sent from my vivo 1723 using Tapatalk

----------


## Devarajan Master

> nhanum knadu innalle from Sharjah Oscar Cinema. cheriya theatre aanu 80% status undu.
> 
> movie ishatapettu machan paranhathu pole valiya sambhavangal onnumilla last 30 minutes padathinte jeevan. Pakshe mammootty oru rekshayumilla thakarthu vaari what a charisma fightokke super aayairunnu especially intro fight. recent ikka moviesilonnu perforamnce enikku ishtapettillayirunnu including tgf but ithil  he erased all my doubts with his excellent n cool performance.
> 
> Nhan eppozum agrahikkunna oru kaaryamanu Vettayadu Vilayadil kamal cheytha polulla character ikka cheyyanam with high production value but had always doubt on him whether he can do justice to that type of role or not but now iam fully confident that he can do it with ease if the script and production values are good.


Njhan ennum ninghalodu paranjhirunnu...."never ever doubt Mammootty's ability as an actor. He is the only senior actor in India who has not deteriorated over the years. In fact he has added newer nuances to his acting"

----------


## Don David

Red carpet 

Sent from my vivo 1723 using Tapatalk

----------


## Don David

Mall of travancore 1 pm show

Sent from my vivo 1723 using Tapatalk

----------


## melparambu

2017 ile biigest hit ethaanu..?

----------


## Don David

Ariesplex evening shows ......90 percent occuoancy for this two shows for sure ....Remember Padmanabha,Sree,kairali along with other carnival.....

What a weekend ....

Sent from my vivo 1723 using Tapatalk

----------


## MALABARI

> Njhan ennum ninghalodu paranjhirunnu...."never ever doubt Mammootty's ability as an actor. He is the only senior actor in India who has not deteriorated over the years. In fact he has added newer nuances to his acting"


exactly.................

----------


## Don David

Kollam RP Mall

Sent from my vivo 1723 using Tapatalk

----------


## Don David

Kottayam next 2 shows Booking quota about to fill out

Sent from my vivo 1723 using Tapatalk

----------


## Don David

Good Booking at Changanasshery

Sent from my vivo 1723 using Tapatalk

----------


## Don David

One million views  :Band: 

Sent from my vivo 1723 using Tapatalk

----------


## Don David

Shadow payayannur

Sent from my vivo 1723 using Tapatalk

----------


## Don David

Decent Booking at inox ...performing good at Ganam and deepa

Sent from my vivo 1723 using Tapatalk

----------


## perumal

> I am keep working on it .....An updated showcount list will post by monday which includes 9 days show count ....I will include all theatres and how many shows played there ....Till that all members out there please be patient....BTW the movie will cross 4700 shows today and by tomorrow we will have 5300 shows ......This movie will be our fastest 10 k show movie ...
> 
> Sent from my vivo 1723 using Tapatalk


Good work macha  :Drum:

----------


## Don David

Thrissur Good going 

Sent from my vivo 1723 using Tapatalk

----------


## Mike

:Beach1:  :Beach1:  :Beach1:  :Beach1: 




> One million views 
> 
> Sent from my vivo 1723 using Tapatalk

----------


## Don David

Q cinemas remaining shows

Sent from my vivo 1723 using Tapatalk

----------


## wayanadan

> watched twice.
> fans show at sharjha and yesterday night from novo dragonmart,
> 
> kidu padam,,,ethra kalamayi ikkane ingane kandittu...much much above tgf aanu abrahaminte ee sandhathi,
> anson paul also good,
> gopiyude bgm padathine vere level aaki eduthu,
> haneef adeni oru smart writer aanu,nalla marunnulla item,ikka murukke pidichottu ivane,,
> 
> shaji padoor,kidilam director thanne,,here to stay for long,
> ...


 :Good:  .............

----------


## Don David

Cinemax remaining shows today

Sent from my vivo 1723 using Tapatalk

----------


## Don David

Thrippunithara Central 

Sent from my vivo 1723 using Tapatalk

----------


## Don David

Vanitha vineetha 

Second shiw in 3 screens ...!!!

Sent from my vivo 1723 using Tapatalk

----------


## Mike

EKM Kavitha #Noonshow
#Abrahamintesanthathikal#Secondweek#Derickruling

----------


## Don David

:Band: 


> EKM Kavitha #Noonshow
> #Abrahamintesanthathikal#Secondweek#Derickruling


Sent from my vivo 1723 using Tapatalk

----------


## samsheer

> Njhan ennum ninghalodu paranjhirunnu...."never ever doubt Mammootty's ability as an actor. He is the only senior actor in India who has not deteriorated over the years. In fact he has added newer nuances to his acting"


Acha Din, joppen polulla movies kandal engine doubt adikkathirikkum. pakshe script nallathanenkil ikka eniyum vasanthangal viriyikkum ennu ippol boadyamayi

----------


## Mike

Eramalloor Sania - All the Shows are now in Screen 1  :Band:

----------


## frincekjoseph

And surprisingly this is the first time Cathay Cinemas releasing a malayalam move and that too in 3 theaters (Reservation starts upto Wednesday).
Carnival cinems on the other hand 3 shows per day (Friday 1 show, Saturday 3 shows and Sunday 2 shows) next weekend also same




> Singapore.. !!!!!
> AbrahaminteSanthathikal 
> Started Booking at 
> Cathay Amk Hub 
> Cathay Jem 
> Cathay Causeway Point
> Ticket price is cost effective for a Malyalam film 
> 13 dollars for weekend 
> 10 dollars for weekday !!!

----------


## The wrong one

Lakshmi Theater Bengaluru 1 Showkk Thanne 1 L+ Collection Kittunna Theater Innale night 1 Show HF  aayirunnu ..Morning Show also nalla status undayirunnu innale..innum Morning Show Heavy booking undayirunnu..night show already booked about 80%... Nalatheyulla rand showsum ippol thanne above 35% Booked an..!
Ithupole thanne mattu big Capacity theaters in Bengaluru..koodathe Pvr Cinepolis,Inox okke kidu booking an.. Bengaluru ee weekend Heavy collection Kittum Sure..!

Sent from my SM-T231 using Tapatalk

----------


## Mike



----------


## Antonio

Q full red aayi..
pAN late night show koode ulloo ini...

----------


## The wrong one

Delhi ,Mumabi, Ahammedabad, Hyderabad, Chennai, Pune, Bengaluru, Mangalore, Coimbatore,Mysuru oke Nalla Booking und..!!Most of the Shows Are fast Filling ..!
Roi Good Status All over

Sent from my SM-T231 using Tapatalk

----------


## The wrong one

Mysuru Booking

Sent from my SM-T231 using Tapatalk

----------


## The wrong one

KG Cinemas Coimbatore

Sent from my SM-T231 using Tapatalk

----------


## The wrong one

Fun Cinemas Republic Mall Coimbatore

Sent from my SM-T231 using Tapatalk

----------


## The wrong one

SPI Coimbatore

Sent from my SM-T231 using Tapatalk

----------


## The wrong one

Inn ROI+GCC+KERALA 5cr Kittou..?

Sent from my SM-T231 using Tapatalk

----------


## The wrong one

PVR LULU Remaining Shows..!

Sent from my SM-T231 using Tapatalk

----------


## Mike

Thanx The wrong one for kolakolli updates ............

----------


## perumal

> Inn ROI+GCC+KERALA 5cr Kittou..?
> 
> Sent from my SM-T231 using Tapatalk


Yes  :Drum: 
Thursday GCC 2.25 entho undenu arnile update..same range or better innu kanile..gcc il maximum collection varuna day ethanu??  

kerala also innu kidu aayirukum.. 2.5cr range min kanum!! Roi also extra!

----------


## abraham

Pvr 1:00 pm show hf 
Cinemax 12:45 Pm show hf missed by 10 Tickets

----------


## Kuruvila

എടപ്പാൾ ശാരദ ഇന്ന് സ്പെഷ്യൽ ഷോ ഉണ്ട്...and already sold out

Sent from my 1201 using Tapatalk

----------


## The wrong one

> Thanx The wrong one for kolakolli updates ............


😍😍

Sent from my SM-T231 using Tapatalk

----------


## yathra

Changanassery matinee

----------


## Antonio

> Changanassery matinee


Athu polichu...
Changanacherry Ile recent best aakum after Pulimurugan..

----------


## The wrong one

:Band: 

Sent from my SM-T231 using Tapatalk

----------


## KeralaVarma

*innale padam kandu .onnumparayanilla. super padam.ikkachi kidu.anson avanum nannayi cheythittundu*

----------


## The wrong one

> *innale padam kandu .onnumparayanilla. super padam.ikkachi kidu.anson avanum nannayi cheythittundu*


 :Drum: 

Sent from my SM-T231 using Tapatalk

----------


## Kuruvila

Metro manorama

Sent from my 1201 using Tapatalk

----------


## David999

> Lakshmi Theater Bengaluru 1 Showkk Thanne 1 L+ Collection Kittunna Theater Innale night 1 Show HF  aayirunnu ..Morning Show also nalla status undayirunnu innale..innum Morning Show Heavy booking undayirunnu..night show already booked about 80%... Nalatheyulla rand showsum ippol thanne above 35% Booked an..!
> Ithupole thanne mattu big Capacity theaters in Bengaluru..koodathe Pvr Cinepolis,Inox okke kidu booking an.. Bengaluru ee weekend Heavy collection Kittum Sure..!
> 
> Sent from my SM-T231 using Tapatalk


Adipoliyee  :Band:

----------


## yathra



----------


## The wrong one

> Metro manorama
> 
> Sent from my 1201 using Tapatalk


Sree+Apsara 
29+
Ithilekk Timesil vanna Regel Collection  6 days Collection 6.39 koode koottiyal thanne 36+ Ayi

 :Drum: 

Sent from my SM-T231 using Tapatalk

----------


## David999

> Delhi ,Mumabi, Ahammedabad, Hyderabad, Chennai, Pune, Bengaluru, Mangalore, Coimbatore,Mysuru oke Nalla Booking und..!!Most of the Shows Are fast Filling ..!
> Roi Good Status All over
> 
> Sent from my SM-T231 using Tapatalk


Nalla WOM vannathu kondu ROI release 1 week ini shesham irkkiythu sarikkum labham ayi.. booking status okke koodan athu sarikkum help cheythu..

----------


## The wrong one

Edited....

Sent from my SM-T231 using Tapatalk

----------


## MANNADIAR

> Sree+Apsara 
> 3428274
> Ithilekk Timesil vanna Regel Collection  6 days Collection 6.39 koode koottiyal thanne 40+ Ayi
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-T231 using Tapatalk


Sree plus apsara 29.84 alle varullu

----------


## Rajamaanikyam

> Inn ROI+GCC+KERALA 5cr Kittou..?
> 
> Sent from my SM-T231 using Tapatalk


6+ kittendathaanu..

----------


## The wrong one

Sorry


> Sree+Apsara 
> 3428274
> Ithilekk Timesil vanna Regel Collection  6 days Collection 6.39 koode koottiyal thanne 40+ Ayi
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-T231 using Tapatalk





> Sree plus apsara 29.84 alle varullu


Sent from my SM-T231 using Tapatalk

----------


## saamy

Second time keri @changanassery abhinaya balcny 80%+ status...kidu mazha arunnu ennytanu ee status  :Clap:

----------


## saamy

Alkar vannondirikunu bc full akumarikum

----------


## KeralaVarma

*super* :Love: 


> Alkar vannondirikunu bc full akumarikum

----------


## The wrong one

ഡെറിക് സാറിനെ കണ്ടാൽ നമുക്ക് ചെയ്യാൻ പറ്റുന്ന ഒന്നേ ഉള്ളു ഒരു സല്യൂട്ട് ആ ബ്രില്ലിങ്*സിന് ധാ ഇത് പോലെ ✋
#Derick #Boxoffice Hunt Continues😘😘😎😎
#Moving To 2nd Week #Running Terifically

Sent from my SM-T231 using Tapatalk

----------


## renjuus

ethra percentage undu in apsara andSree for 6 days 1-2 extra showsum undaayirunallo alle???

----------


## The wrong one

Chennai Today's Bookings..!!!

Sent from my SM-T231 using Tapatalk

----------


## The wrong one

Mukata A2, Ahmedabad

Sent from my SM-T231 using Tapatalk

----------


## The wrong one

Miraj A2 Ahmedabad

Sent from my SM-T231 using Tapatalk

----------


## Mike

Thaliparamba Alinkeel #Matinee
#AbrahaminteSanthathikal #DerickAbraham #HugeRush #SecondWeek#Mammootty #ShajiPadoor #HaneefAdeni

----------


## David999

> ഡെറിക് സാറിനെ കണ്ടാൽ നമുക്ക് ചെയ്യാൻ പറ്റുന്ന ഒന്നേ ഉള്ളു ഒരു സല്യൂട്ട് ആ ബ്രില്ലിങ്*സിന് ധാ ഇത് പോലെ ✋
> #Derick #Boxoffice Hunt Continues😘😘😎😎
> #Moving To 2nd Week #Running Terifically
> 
> Sent from my SM-T231 using Tapatalk


DerickbAbraham  :Band: 

മഹാവിജയം സ്വന്തമാക്കി ഡെറിക്ക് അബ്രാഹാം
എങ്ങും ഹൗസ്ഫുൾ ഷോകൾ 👍🏻

----------


## The wrong one

PVR Acropolis Ahmedabad
5:30 Show 50%+ Booked

Sent from my SM-T231 using Tapatalk

----------


## Mike

Manjeri Devaki Cinemas Matinee
#AbrahaminteSanthathikal #DerickAbraham #HugeRush #SecondWeek#Mammootty #ShajiPadoor #HaneefAdeni

----------


## Mike



----------


## ikka

PAN 3.40pm show okke heavy booking aanallo...Great going!!!

----------


## The wrong one

Cinepolis Westend Mall Pune..
07:10 Show..!

Sent from my SM-T231 using Tapatalk

----------


## Mike

Alapuzha Kairali Matinee HF
#AbrahaminteSanthathikal #DerickAbraham #HugeRush #SecondWeek#Mammootty #ShajiPadoor #HaneefAdeni

----------


## David999

> PAN 3.40pm show okke heavy booking aanallo...Great going!!!


വിജയകരമായ രണ്ടാം വാരത്തിലേക്ക്* 
അബ്രഹാമിന്റെ സന്തതികൾ 

 :Band:

----------


## The wrong one

Inox Amanora Town Center Pune 7:40 Show 
90%+ Booked...!

Sent from my SM-T231 using Tapatalk

----------


## The wrong one

Cinepolis Seasons Mall Pune

Sent from my SM-T231 using Tapatalk

----------


## The wrong one

PVR PHOENIX Market City Pune
5:45 Pm

Sent from my SM-T231 using Tapatalk

----------


## The wrong one

Carnival Annex Mall Borivali Mumbai West
8:20 Show Sold Out....!
 :Band: 

Sent from my SM-T231 using Tapatalk

Same Show Sunday Booking Sure HF..! 
 :Band:

----------


## David999

> Second time keri @changanassery abhinaya balcny 80%+ status...kidu mazha arunnu ennytanu ee status


ലോകകപ്പ് ഫുട്ബോളിനെയും, മഴയെയും വക വക്കാതെ നിറഞ്ഞ സദസ്സുകളിൽ #AbrahaminteSanthathikal

 :Band:

----------


## Mike

കോട്ടയം അഭിലാഷ് മാറ്റിനി

----------


## Don David

Wooh wooh ....eehh eehh podra bgm ...
Derick Storm all over world !!
 :Band: 

Sent from my vivo 1723 using Tapatalk

----------


## The wrong one

Inox Inorbit Mall Mumbai Western
5:15PM Show about 60% Booked

Sent from my SM-T231 using Tapatalk

----------


## Mike

ROI kolakolli.. Thookiyadi  :Band:   :Band:   :Band:   :Band:

----------


## The wrong one

Cinepolis Viviana mall Thane.
4:20 Show

Sent from my SM-T231 using Tapatalk

----------


## Kuruvila

കോഴിക്കോട് അപ്സര full ഓൺലൈൻ ബുക്കിംഗ് ആണോ ??
അതോ ഏതേലും row blocked ഉണ്ടോ??
3pm status ഉണ്ട്

Sent from my 1201 using Tapatalk

----------


## The wrong one

Carnival  Dreams Mall Bandhup Mumbai
 06:20 PM 60%+ Booked

Sent from my SM-T231 using Tapatalk

----------


## The wrong one

Cinepolis Magnet Mall Bandhup Mumbai
8:20

Sent from my SM-T231 using Tapatalk

----------


## Jamesbond007

> nhanum knadu innalle from Sharjah Oscar Cinema. cheriya theatre aanu 80% status undu.
> 
> movie ishatapettu machan paranhathu pole valiya sambhavangal onnumilla last 30 minutes padathinte jeevan. Pakshe mammootty oru rekshayumilla thakarthu vaari what a charisma fightokke super aayairunnu especially intro fight. recent ikka moviesilonnu perforamnce enikku ishtapettillayirunnu including tgf but ithil  he erased all my doubts with his excellent n cool performance.
> 
> Nhan eppozum agrahikkunna oru kaaryamanu Vettayadu Vilayadil kamal cheytha polulla character ikka cheyyanam with high production value but had always doubt on him whether he can do justice to that type of role or not but now iam fully confident that he can do it with ease if the script and production values are good.


 :thumright:   :thumright:

----------


## Mike

Clct അപ്സര

----------


## The wrong one

PVR Market City Kurla Mumbai
 5:45 70%+Booked

Sent from my SM-T231 using Tapatalk

----------


## The wrong one

Carnival Little World Mall Karaghar Navi Mumbai
7:50PM FAST FILlING..!

Sent from my SM-T231 using Tapatalk

----------


## shivankuty

> Metro manorama
> 
> Sent from my 1201 using Tapatalk


apsara 29 lacs alae????mm wrong aanlo?

Sent from my P7072G using Tapatalk

----------


## The wrong one

Inox Galleria Mall Navi Mumbai
8:05 Show

Sent from my SM-T231 using Tapatalk

----------


## The wrong one

Muktha A2 Navi Mumbai 
07:15 70%+Booked

Sent from my SM-T231 using Tapatalk

----------


## The wrong one

Carnival SM5 Kalyan Mumbai
07:45 Show

Sent from my SM-T231 using Tapatalk

----------


## The wrong one

Star Big Cinemas Ambarnath Mumbai
 8:15 Show..!

Sent from my SM-T231 using Tapatalk

----------


## Mike

TVM

----------


## The wrong one

Sathyam Cineplex Patel Nagar Delhi 3:55 Show

Sent from my SM-T231 using Tapatalk

----------


## The wrong one

PVR Naraina Delhi  

SUNDAY!! 12:40 PM show 

Sure HF..!

Sent from my SM-T231 using Tapatalk

----------


## abraham

Pvr gold 1:45 Pm show hf

----------


## The wrong one

PVR MGF Gurgaon,NCR
6:30 PM show Sure HF..!

Sent from my SM-T231 using Tapatalk

----------


## maryland

:Clap:  :Band:  :Clap:

----------


## The wrong one

Spice Cinemas Noida
3:20 PM Show Sure Hf...!

Sent from my SM-T231 using Tapatalk

----------


## kannan

*KMCupdates*‏ @kboworldwide 2h2 hours agoMore



Highest Opening Week Grossers in Kerala Boxoffice 2018:
1 #AbrahaminteSanthathikal - ₹19.64cr(7days)
2 #Aadhi - ₹13.2cr
3 #TSK- ₹7.1cr
4 #KammaraN - ₹6.3cr [6 Days]
5 #Sudani - ₹5.7cr

#abraham Collection dtlz checked from abraham p team ,and tracked and confirmed by KMCteam






*CinemaHolics South‏* @CinemaFullyFollowFollow @CinemaFully

#AbrahaminteSanthathikal 1st week WW clctn is above 20 Crs. 2nd fastest behind #Pulimurugan Final will be above 50 Crs. 
Superb

----------


## Iyyer The Great

> ethra percentage undu in apsara andSree for 6 days 1-2 extra showsum undaayirunallo alle???


Apsara 72% and Sree 85%
Randum koodi koottumbo Apsara alone aanenkil 95% nu mukail varunna viewers aayi..Regal and Surabhiyil ithra adhikam shows kalichittum..kidilol kidilam  :Drum:

----------


## maryland

> *KMCupdates*‏ @kboworldwide 2h2 hours agoMore
> 
> 
> 
> Highest Opening Week Grossers in Kerala Boxoffice 2018:
> 1 #AbrahaminteSanthathikal - ₹19.64cr(7days)
> 2 #Aadhi - ₹13.2cr
> 3 #TSK- ₹7.1cr
> 4 #KammaraN - ₹6.3cr [6 Days]
> ...


 :Band:  :Clap:  :Band:

----------


## Antonio

> *KMCupdates*‏ @kboworldwide 2h2 hours agoMore
> 
> 
> 
> Highest Opening Week Grossers in Kerala Boxoffice 2018:
> 1 #AbrahaminteSanthathikal - ₹19.64cr(7days)
> 2 #Aadhi - ₹13.2cr
> 3 #TSK- ₹7.1cr
> 4 #KammaraN - ₹6.3cr [6 Days]
> ...


Is it authentic always??... I mean all Wil agree??? Or discussion on this will happen??

----------


## sachin

> Metro manorama
> 
> Sent from my 1201 using Tapatalk


apsara 23 ullo expected around 30 appol apsara alone 1cr nadakilla  :Sad:

----------


## maryland

*1000 Pages...

*

----------


## The wrong one

Noida Delhi SUNDAY .!!! Updates

PVR LOGIX 2PM SHOW

Spice Cinemas 3:20 Pm Show 

Ivade maathramalla angu Delhieelum Undeda Pidi...!

Sent from my SM-T231 using Tapatalk

----------


## wayanadan

> കോട്ടയം അഭിലാഷ് മാറ്റിനി


*എന്നാ മഴക്കാറാ .....*

----------


## wayanadan

> apsara 23 ullo expected around 30 appol apsara alone 1cr nadakilla


*regalil 7 show thiottaduthu ramanatuukara 4 show sreeyil 4 show athu marakkaruthu*

----------


## shivankuty

> *KMCupdates*‏ @kboworldwide 2h2 hours agoMore
> 
> 
> 
> Highest Opening Week Grossers in Kerala Boxoffice 2018:
> 1 #AbrahaminteSanthathikal - ₹19.64cr(7days)
> 2 #Aadhi - ₹13.2cr
> 3 #TSK- ₹7.1cr
> 4 #KammaraN - ₹6.3cr [6 Days]
> ...


Ente ponnu bhai...this is utterfake...ningal angne thalluna kanditla...atha rply tharne...if aadhi is 13cr abrhm won't be 19cr...aadhi polum actual first week athrym illa...

Sent from my P7072G using Tapatalk

----------


## wayanadan

*1000 page*  :Band:   :Drum:   :Band:

----------


## Keelezi Achu

:Band:   :Band:

----------


## perumal

> Apsara 72% and Sree 85%
> Randum koodi koottumbo Apsara alone aanenkil 95% nu mukail varunna viewers aayi..Regal and Surabhiyil ithra adhikam shows kalichittum..kidilol kidilam


Ambo...kidukachi!!

----------


## The wrong one

PVR Mahagun GhaziaBad 
5:50 Pm Show..!

Sent from my SM-T231 using Tapatalk

SAME Show Sunday(2mrw)..!

----------


## sachin

> *regalil 7 show thiottaduthu ramanatuukara 4 show sreeyil 4 show athu marakkaruthu*


 :Ok:  bt i still expected more....

----------


## Antonio

> Ente ponnu bhai...this is utterfake...ningal angne thalluna kanditla...atha rply tharne...if aadhi is 13cr abrhm won't be 19cr...aadhi polum actual first week athrym illa...
> 
> Sent from my P7072G using Tapatalk


Means Aadhi n Abraham both Wil be less than this??..or Aadhi is above Abraham in one week??

----------


## shivankuty

> *regalil 7 show thiottaduthu ramanatuukara 4 show sreeyil 4 show athu marakkaruthu*


Surabhi okke cityl aayo????PVS illa..athnte advantage collectml varendthanu...tgf single screen matram 45 lacs ntho undarnu...PVS koodathe...

Sent from my P7072G using Tapatalk

----------


## The wrong one

Ath city collectione Badhikkum ennan udheshichathu...!


> Surabhi okke cityl aayo????PVS illa..athnte advantage collectml varendthanu...tgf single screen matram 45 lacs ntho undarnu...PVS koodathe...
> 
> Sent from my P7072G using Tapatalk


Sent from my SM-T231 using Tapatalk

----------


## maryland

TCR Pazhayannur Shadow
6::00pm show: only 26 seats left
9:00pm show: only 25 seats left
 :Clap:  :Band:

----------


## Mike

1000 Pages  :Band:   :Band:   :Band:

----------


## Antonio

> Surabhi okke cityl aayo????PVS illa..athnte advantage collectml varendthanu...tgf single screen matram 45 lacs ntho undarnu...PVS koodathe...
> 
> Sent from my P7072G using Tapatalk


Surabhi Ramanattukara Alle??
Hence Aa bhagath ninnum aarum Calicut pokandallo Padam kaanan..
Calicut city collection enthayalum kurayum

----------


## Malik

> apsara 23 ullo expected around 30 appol apsara alone 1cr nadakilla


Apsara 29th Theevandi charted aanu.Main centre Sree aanu.Nxt wk chilappol Kairali aakum

----------


## yathra

Calicut sree allmost full

----------


## shivankuty

> Means Aadhi n Abraham both Wil be less than this??..or Aadhi is above Abraham in one week??


Aadhi less than 13cr...Abrahamnu Njan ivde figures ittu mattoru real cinemas aakan thalprymila...pinne track chyuna sthalthoke like kochi multi , Aries, calicut, carnival, some single screens okke minute advntge aadhikund...minute aayth kond total edkmbol ethratholam varmnu paryn kazhyla...final varatte...appo discuss cheyyam

Sent from my P7072G using Tapatalk

----------


## Niyas Naz



----------


## maryland

thrissur Ganam
6:15pm & 9:30pm Shows: both 60%+ booked... :Clap:

----------


## shivankuty

> Ath city collectione Badhikkum ennan udheshichathu...!
> 
> Sent from my SM-T231 using Tapatalk


Regal cityl edkna kanditund...surabhi ithvare oridathum angne kandtla...PVS + regal + calicut single screens okkyanu ithvare city collctnl edth kanditullath

Sent from my P7072G using Tapatalk

----------


## yathra

> Surabhi okke cityl aayo????PVS illa..athnte advantage collectml varendthanu...tgf single screen matram 45 lacs ntho undarnu...PVS koodathe...
> 
> Sent from my P7072G using Tapatalk


Mazha wc effect anu

----------


## Antonio

Theevandi Nalla percentage extra theatres kondupokumo???
August cinema Ikka's tie up vechu bakki centres koode pokathirunnal mathiyaarunnu....

----------


## Niyas Naz



----------


## Malik

> *KMCupdates*‏ @kboworldwide 2h2 hours agoMore
> 
> 
> 
> Highest Opening Week Grossers in Kerala Boxoffice 2018:
> 1 #AbrahaminteSanthathikal - ₹19.64cr(7days)
> 2 #Aadhi - ₹13.2cr
> 3 #TSK- ₹7.1cr
> 4 #KammaraN - ₹6.3cr [6 Days]
> ...


Ingerku ithu evidunnu kittunnu immathiri oola pages

----------


## maryland

> 


mmade Thrissur.... :Band:

----------


## shivankuty

> Mazha wc effect anu


Long run kanumyrkm

Sent from my P7072G using Tapatalk

----------


## Malik

Kannur Matinee around 50% booked ayirunnu.

----------


## The wrong one

PVR Inorbit Cyberabd
 7:50 PM Show..!! Sold Out...! HOURS BEFORE.....!!!!! 
 :Band:  :Band: 

Sent from my SM-T231 using Tapatalk

----------


## Niyas Naz

Greenfield Nxt 2 Shows

----------


## The wrong one

Surabhi City Collectionil edukkanam ennalla paranjathu...Surabhi Nearest Releasing center ayathum regelilum Sreeyilum Shows ullathinalum .. apsarayile occupancye cheruthaayi badhichu ennan paranjathu...... :Doh: 


> Regal cityl edkna kanditund...surabhi ithvare oridathum angne kandtla...PVS + regal + calicut single screens okkyanu ithvare city collctnl edth kanditullath
> 
> Sent from my P7072G using Tapatalk


Sent from my SM-T231 using Tapatalk

----------


## Tigerbasskool

producer innu engilum official collection purathu vidum ennu prathishikunnu..1 week ayello

----------


## yathra

Apsara matinee 60% (600plus )

----------


## The wrong one

PVR Forum Sujana Mall Hyderabad

Sent from my SM-T231 using Tapatalk

----------


## Antonio

> producer innu engilum official collection purathu vidum ennu prathishikunnu..1 week ayello


Pullikkaran nu aavashyam collection aarunnu..athu undakkan pre-release hype n promotion nadathi..Release day ellarkkum thanks um paranju...pulli almost safe um aayi..ini ariyichaalenna, illel enna ennakum..

----------


## wayanadan

> Surabhi okke cityl aayo????PVS illa..athnte advantage collectml varendthanu...tgf single screen matram 45 lacs ntho undarnu...PVS koodathe...
> 
> Sent from my P7072G using Tapatalk


*surabhi cityil alla pakshe ramanaattukarayum parisarthullavrum kozhikkodineyaanu cinema kaanaan aasrayichirunnathu*

----------


## haidin mammookka

Cinepolis next week open aavoole


Sent from my HUAWEI Y560-L02 using Tapatalk

----------


## saamy

Changanassery abhinaya bc full anu thazhe nalla crowd anu..kidu status anu heavy rain ayitum...families and clg girls anu kuduthalum..

----------


## wayanadan

> thrissur Ganam
> 6:15pm & 9:30pm Shows: both 60%+ booked...


*2nd show full urappaaa*

----------


## Antonio

Athayath, Surabhi il collection split aayi poyittum, Calicut city il reasonably good collection und...athre ulloo..

----------


## The wrong one

TGF 8 Days alle one week calicut Collection ...ith 8 days illallo

Sent from my SM-T231 using Tapatalk

----------


## maryland

> *2nd show full urappaaa*


first also... :Ahupinne:

----------


## maryland

> Athayath, Surabhi il collection split aayi poyittum, Calicut city il reasonably good collection und...athre ulloo..


very good finding.. :Maxim:

----------


## saamy

> TGF 8 Days alle one week calicut Collection ...ith 8 days illallo
> 
> Sent from my SM-T231 using Tapatalk


Calicut collection and percentage etra

----------


## Mike

nthinu. athum paranju adi koodanaa ....

padam nannay povunnu.. more than all we expected.... eni nthu venam....

Collection oke avarku thonniyal idatte... 

Just Njoy d success  :Band:  







> producer innu engilum official collection purathu vidum ennu prathishikunnu..1 week ayello

----------


## Antonio

> nthinu. athum paranju adi koodanaa ....
> 
> padam nannay povunnu.. more than all we expected.... eni nthu venam....
> 
> Collection oke avarku thonniyal idatte... 
> 
> Just Njoy d success


Athu thanne..
Cash avarkkum
Adikoodan nammalum..
Ini ithaarum ivide flop aakkathirunnal mathi...

----------


## Niyas Naz



----------


## The wrong one

Hyderabad Tomorrow Bookings....! 
PVR FORUM SUJANA Mall Sold Out 24+ Hours To Go....!!!!
 :Band: 
PVR Inorbit Booked About 95% 
And Cinepolis CCPL booked about 85%...!!!

Also Ikkayippol Hyderabad Shootingilan...!#Yatra

Sent from my SM-T231 using Tapatalk

----------


## Kannan Mahesh

Ekm.. Millie's remaining shows ellam houseful aavum.. May be except pan 11.10 show..terrific, gigantic booking

----------


## The wrong one

Mukalill ittittund


> Calicut collection and percentage etra


Sent from my SM-T231 using Tapatalk

----------


## Niyas Naz

* Cinemax 3:45Pm sh SOLDOUT*

----------


## wayanadan

*അതെ , ഡെറിക്ക് അബ്രഹാമിന്റെ ഈ വിജയത്തിന് ഇത്തിരി മധുരം കൂടുതലുണ്ട് ..*

മമ്മൂട്ടിയുടെ അബ്രഹാമിന്റെ സന്തതികൾ വലിയ വിജയമായി തീയേറ്ററുകളിൽ തുടരുകയാണ് , ഈ വിജയത്തിന് മധുരം ലേശം കൂടുതലാണ് ,അതിന് ഒരുപാട് കാരണങ്ങളുണ്ട് , അതിൽ പ്രധാനം മറ്റൊരുകാലത്തും ഇല്ലാത്ത രീതിയിൽ കേരളത്തിൽ കാലവർഷം ശക്തി പ്രാപിക്കുകയാണ് , അതിരപ്പളി വരെ നിറഞ്ഞൊഴുകുന്ന കാഴ്ച്ച നമ്മൾ കണ്ടു ,ആ സമയത്തും അബ്രഹാം കളിക്കുന്ന തിയേറ്ററുകളും ഒരു പോലെ നിറക്കുക എന്നത് ഒരു എളുപ്പമുള്ള കാര്യമല്ല ,എപ്പോഴും നടക്കുന്ന കാര്യവുമല്ല .
അതെ പോലെ തന്നെയാണ് ലോകം മുഴുവൻ ആഘോഷിക്കുന്ന ഫുഡ്ബോൾ വേൾഡ് കപ്പ് , പതിവിൽ നിന്ന് വ്യത്യസ്*തമായി കളികൾ നടക്കുന്നത് കൃത്യം നമ്മുടെ ഫസ്റ്റ് ഷോയും സെക്കൻഡ് ഷോയും നടക്കുന്ന സമയത്ത് , ഏറ്റവും കൂടുതൽ ആളുകൾ സിനിമ കാണുന്ന ഈ സമയത്ത് തന്നെ ഫുഡ്ബോൾ വരുന്നത് സിനിമയെ ബാധിക്കുമെന്ന് തോന്നലുകൊണ്ട് പല സിനിമകളും മാറ്റിയപ്പോളും അബ്രഹാം തിയേറ്ററിൽ മുന്നേറുകയാണ് , പക്ഷെ അനലിസ്റ്റുകളെ പോലും ഞെട്ടിപ്പിച്ചു കൊണ്ടാണ് ബ്രസീൽ ,അർജന്റീന ടീമിന്റെ കളികൾ നടക്കുന്ന സമയത്ത് പോലും തിയേറ്ററുകൾ ഫുള്ളായത് .
ഇതിലൊക്കെ ഏറ്റവും പ്രധാന കാര്യമാണ് മമ്മൂട്ടി എന്ന മഹാനടന്റെ അതി ഗംഭീര തിരിച്ചു വരവ് , അങ്കിൾ എന്ന നല്ല സിനിമ വിജയം നേടിയത് പോലും അംഗീകരിയ്ക്കാൻ ആളുകൾ തയ്യാറായിരുന്നില്ല ,തിയേറ്ററുകൾ നിറച്ചില്ല എന്നതാരുന്നു പരാതി , എന്നാൽ ആ പരാതികളൊക്കെ മെഗാ സ്റ്റാർ അങ്ങ് തീർത്ത് കൊടുത്തു ,  ഒന്ന് മനസ്സ് വെച്ചാൽ മലയാളത്തിലെ നമ്പർ വൺ ക്രൗഡ് പുള്ളർ താൻ തന്നെയാണെന്ന് മമ്മൂട്ടി വീണ്ടും തെളിയിച്ചു . മമ്മൂട്ടി പ്രായത്തിനൊത്ത വേഷങ്ങൾ ചെയ്യുന്നില്ല എന്ന പരാതിയും അബ്രഹാമിന്റെ സന്തതികളിലൂടെ മമ്മൂട്ടി പരിഹരിച്ചു എന്നതാണ് മറ്റൊരു പ്രേതെകത .അതെ ,മലയാളത്തിന്റെ മെഗാ സ്റ്റാർ തനിക്ക് നേരെ ഉയർന്ന ആരോപണങ്ങളൊക്കെ ഒറ്റ ചിത്രത്തിലൂടെ അങ്ങ് മാറ്റി മറിച്ചു . രണ്ടാം വാരത്തിൽ കൂടുതൽ തീയേറ്ററിലേക്ക് വ്യാപിച്ച അബ്രഹാം ചരിത്ര വിജയമാവുമെന്ന് ഉറപ്പാണ് .
എല്ലാ ദിവസവും നേരം പുലരുന്ന മുൻപ് ബൂകിംഗ് സൈറ്റുകളെടുത്ത് പടത്തിനു ആളില്ലായെന്ന് പ്രചരിപ്പിക്കാൻ വരെ ശ്രെമിക്കുകയാണ് എതിരാളികൾ ,പക്ഷെ അതൊന്നും വില പോവുന്നില്ല എന്ന് മാത്രമല്ല കഴിഞ്ഞ വർക്കിംഗ് ദിവസങ്ങളിൽ പോലും ഒട്ടു മിക്ക തിയേറ്ററുകളിലും ചിത്രം ഹൌസ് ഫുള്ളാണ് .. കഴിഞ്ഞ കാലങ്ങളിൽ നിർമാണ കമ്പനികൾ കാണിച്ചു വന്ന കളക്ഷൻ കണക്കുകൾ പൂർണ്ണമായി ഒഴിവാക്കിയാണ് ഗുഡ്വിൽ ഇത്തവണ മാതൃകയാവുന്നത് . കോടികൾ നേടിയിട്ടും അത് ഉയർത്തി കാണിക്കാതെ സിനിമയെ ഉയർത്തി കാണിച്ചാണ് അബ്രഹാം ടീം മാർക്കറ്റ് ചെയ്യുന്നത് എന്നതും പ്രശംസിനീയമാണ് ..

----------


## Antonio

> Ekm.. Millie's remaining shows ellam houseful aavum.. May be except pan 11.10 show..terrific, gigantic booking


PAN last show oru 80 percent enkilum vannekkum...RED aanu...

----------


## The wrong one

Coimbatore Fun Cinemas 10:40 Pm show..!

Sent from my SM-T231 using Tapatalk

----------


## Antonio

Ethu side il ,aarude film nu ethire aayalum degrading nadathunnavarkk Divasakkooliyano atho maasakkooliyano?

----------


## The wrong one

KG Cinemaa Coimbatore 
7:00 Pm Show

Sent from my SM-T231 using Tapatalk

----------


## The wrong one

Kooli onnum kittilla... Frustration Maarikittum...😅😅😅


> Ethu side il ,aarude film nu ethire aayalum degrading nadathunnavarkk Divasakkooliyano atho maasakkooliyano?


Sent from my SM-T231 using Tapatalk

----------


## Antonio

> Kooli onnum kittilla... Frustration Maarikittum...😅😅😅
> 
> Sent from my SM-T231 using Tapatalk


Onnum alla, paid poraalikal und ellarkkum...
Becoz Ella post ilum Ella page ilum vannu koththunna Chila items ne Kandittund...

----------


## The wrong one

Kollam Carnival RP Mall
5:30PM & 8:30PM

Sent from my SM-T231 using Tapatalk

----------


## shameenls

> PAN last show oru 80 percent enkilum vannekkum...RED aanu...


R u kidding bro? അതൊക്കെ sure hf ആയിരിക്കും. ബാക്കി എല്ലാം 9-10 മണിക്ക് ഷോസ് തീരും. ആ സമയത് ഈസി ആയി ബാക്കിയുള്ള 20% കൂടി അങ്ങ് പൊക്കോളും. നോക്കിക്കോ.

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk

----------


## Antonio

> R u kidding bro? അതൊക്കെ sure hf ആയിരിക്കും. ബാക്കി എല്ലാം 9-10 മണിക്ക് ഷോസ് തീരും. ആ സമയത് ഈസി ആയി ബാക്കിയുള്ള 20% കൂടി അങ്ങ് പൊക്കോളും. നോക്കിക്കോ.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


Full aayal nammal happy...
11.10 okke oola timing aanu...
Uncle num undarunnu aa time...
Anyway Abraham going much much better...

----------


## Mike

weekend alle... HF avum ..






> Full aayal nammal happy...
> 11.10 okke oola timing aanu...
> Uncle num undarunnu aa time...
> Anyway Abraham going much much better...

----------


## The wrong one

Pranavam Cinemas Kollam 6:30 Pm Show

Sent from my SM-T231 using Tapatalk

----------


## The wrong one

GMax Kollam 7:40 PM

Sent from my SM-T231 using Tapatalk

----------


## Iyyer The Great

> Aadhi less than 13cr...Abrahamnu Njan ivde figures ittu mattoru real cinemas aakan thalprymila...pinne track chyuna sthalthoke like kochi multi , Aries, calicut, carnival, some single screens okke minute advntge aadhikund...minute aayth kond total edkmbol ethratholam varmnu paryn kazhyla...final varatte...appo discuss cheyyam
> 
> Sent from my P7072G using Tapatalk


Aadhi vs Abraham comparison  :Laughing: 

Overall first week collection il Aadhi ezhayalathu polum kaanilla

----------


## The wrong one

Trivandrum
Carnival MOT 
Carnival MOT Red Carpet
Carnival Green Field 
Remaining all 7 Shows Filling Fast..!
 :Band: 

Sent from my SM-T231 using Tapatalk

----------


## The wrong one

Aadhi first week Multi ethraya..?


> Aadhi vs Abraham comparison 
> 
> Overall first week collection il Aadhi ezhayalathu polum kaanilla


Sent from my SM-T231 using Tapatalk

----------


## shameenls

> Full aayal nammal happy...
> 11.10 okke oola timing aanu...
> Uncle num undarunnu aa time...
> Anyway Abraham going much much better...


ഇപ്പൊ തന്നെ red കത്തിക്കഴിഞ്ഞു 😎😎

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk

----------


## shivankuty

> Aadhi vs Abraham comparison 
> 
> Overall first week collection il Aadhi ezhayalathu polum kaanilla


Aayikotte...rand padnglm kalicha 25+ same theatrsnte collection available aanu...ippo onnum compare chyn kazhyla...run theerate...

Sent from my P7072G using Tapatalk

----------


## shameenls

ഏരീസ് 6.30 show thudangan iniyum 2.30 manikkoor koodi und. Already 90385 RS booking aayi kazhinju ee showkku

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk

----------


## The wrong one

Swaram Layam Kattakkada 6:30 Pm

Sent from my SM-T231 using Tapatalk

----------


## shivankuty

> Aadhi first week Multi ethraya..?
> 
> Sent from my SM-T231 using Tapatalk


Aadhi 42.60 lacs

Sent from my P7072G using Tapatalk

----------


## Iyyer The Great

> Aayikotte...rand padnglm kalicha 25+ same theatrsnte collection available aanu...ippo onnum compare chyn kazhyla...run theerate...
> 
> Sent from my P7072G using Tapatalk


OK..baaki padangal okke 7/8 days aanallo opening week..ithu 6 days..athukoodi consider cheyyanam...

----------


## Iyyer The Great

> Aadhi 42.60 lacs
> 
> Sent from my P7072G using Tapatalk


How many days and shows

----------


## Antonio

> How many days and shows


Athu good question..

----------


## Iyyer The Great

All the remaining shows in multi..And vanitha...14/14...Full or fast filling...ellaam near to full to full aavum..

----------


## Antonio

> OK..baaki padangal okke 7/8 days aanallo opening week..ithu 6 days..athukoodi consider cheyyanam...


Mmmakk 6 days um 7 days um okke compare cheyyaamallo..nokkam

----------


## Iyyer The Great

Nalathe mikka showsum udane fast filling and chilath almost full aavum..innathekkaal kidu aavum

----------


## Iyyer The Great

> Mmmakk 6 days um 7 days um okke compare cheyyaamallo..nokkam


Anyway leave it..shivankutty paranjapole run kazhiyumbo nokkaam...ippo compare cheythu thread alambakkanda  :Drum:

----------


## Antonio

> Anyway leave it..shivankutty paranjapole run kazhiyumbo nokkaam...ippo compare cheythu thread alambakkanda


Ok ok..
But udane ee thread alambayirikkum...
Probably Monday onwards...
Undavathirikkatte

----------


## Iyyer The Great

Pvr gold il Ulla show timingsne patti ivde kuttam paranjekilum nale ethayalum morning show adakkam HF aavaraayi...Weekdays nokkaam..

----------


## roshy

> Aayikotte...rand padnglm kalicha 25+ same theatrsnte collection available aanu...ippo onnum compare chyn kazhyla...run theerate...
> 
> Sent from my P7072G using Tapatalk


TGF first week 8 days collection aanu vannath Clt..pinne wc,mazha ith randum aadhiye effect cheythittilla😀

----------


## roshy

> Aayikotte...rand padnglm kalicha 25+ same theatrsnte collection available aanu...ippo onnum compare chyn kazhyla...run theerate...
> 
> Sent from my P7072G using Tapatalk


Final run okke compare cheyyunnath comedy aayirikkum onnu ashirwad,ith good wil😊

----------


## The wrong one

Thrippunithura Remaining Shows

Sent from my SM-T231 using Tapatalk

----------


## ShahSM

> Ethu side il ,aarude film nu ethire aayalum degrading nadathunnavarkk Divasakkooliyano atho maasakkooliyano?


മന:സ്സുഖം

Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk

----------


## The wrong one

Today remaining 14 Shows Fast Filling In Kochi

Also Sunday 4 Shows Fast Filling 

Sent from my SM-T231 using Tapatalk

----------


## Iyyer The Great

> Today remaining 14 Shows Fast Filling In Kochi
> 
> Also Sunday 4 Shows Fast Filling 
> 
> Sent from my SM-T231 using Tapatalk


Sunday PVR alone 4 fast filling
PVR gold 2
Cinemax 3
Pan 1
Total atleast 10 are already fast filling

----------


## moovybuf

> Aayikotte...rand padnglm kalicha 25+ same theatrsnte collection available aanu...ippo onnum compare chyn kazhyla...run theerate...
> 
> Sent from my P7072G using Tapatalk


Ningalokke oru onnonnara sambavam thanne...,😯

----------


## Antonio

July 12 muthal Neerli undallo 
Athu vechu compare cheythaal poreee..
Athu vare" run Abraham run"

----------


## The wrong one

Yupee Appil ippoya update ayath..!


> Sunday PVR alone 4 fast filling
> PVR gold 2
> Cinemax 3
> Pan 1
> Total atleast 10 are already fast filling


Sent from my SM-T231 using Tapatalk

----------


## Sidharthan

> Njhan ennum ninghalodu paranjhirunnu...."never ever doubt Mammootty's ability as an actor. He is the only senior actor in India who has not deteriorated over the years. In fact he has added newer nuances to his acting"


Master paranJaal paranjathaa😌

Sent from my Lenovo A7020a48 using Tapatalk

----------


## Young Mega Star

@Iyyer The Great : Is calicut collection of AS below MVT and Aadhi?

----------


## Thomachayan

> July 12 muthal Neerli undallo 
> Athu vechu compare cheythaal poreee..
> Athu vare" run Abraham run"


Ath previous ikka 3padam vech nokkam
Street light
Parole 
Uncle



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Antonio

> Ath previous ikka 3padam vech nokkam
> Street light
> Parole 
> Uncle
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Okk.
Ippol June July comparison aanu ente ponnannnoooo udheshichath...
Neerali hit aayal ningal obviously Abraham Alle compare cheyyuka??

----------


## perumal

> Aadhi less than 13cr...Abrahamnu Njan ivde figures ittu mattoru real cinemas aakan thalprymila...pinne track chyuna sthalthoke like kochi multi , Aries, calicut, carnival, some single screens okke minute advntge aadhikund...minute aayth kond total edkmbol ethratholam varmnu paryn kazhyla...final varatte...appo discuss cheyyam
> 
> Sent from my P7072G using Tapatalk


Aadhi  :Laughing:   :Laughing:

----------


## Thomachayan

> @Iyyer The Great : Is calicut collection of AS below MVT and Aadhi?


Aadhi
Apsara
Regal
Film city
44:98


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Thomachayan

> Okk.
> Ippol June July comparison aanu ente ponnannnoooo udheshichath...
> Neerali hit aayal ningal obviously Abraham Alle compare cheyyuka??


Atharam oru possibilty neeralikk illallo!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## The wrong one

Neerali Budget wise and Release wise Namukku Abraham Vach compare Cheythal Mathi.... Please...


> Ath previous ikka 3padam vech nokkam
> Street light
> Parole 
> Uncle
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Sent from my SM-T231 using Tapatalk

----------


## wayanadan

> Aadhi


*hit or super hit??*

----------


## Young Mega Star

> Aadhi
> Apsara
> Regal
> Film city
> 44:98
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


What about AS bro?

----------


## perumal

> Aadhi vs Abraham comparison 
> 
> Overall first week collection il Aadhi ezhayalathu polum kaanilla


Pinnalla  :Ennekollu:  enthaale!!

----------


## Mike

veendum thudangiyo  :Doh:

----------


## The wrong one

AS
Apsara
Regel 
Sree
6 Days
36+


> What about AS bro?


Sent from my SM-T231 using Tapatalk

----------


## Sidharthan

> Athu polichu...
> Changanacherry Ile recent best aakum after Pulimurugan..


No way..recent best Ramleela,aade-2 and Mvt..let's c

Sent from my Lenovo A7020a48 using Tapatalk

----------


## Young Mega Star

> AS
> Apsara
> Regel 
> Sree
> 7 Days
> 36+
> 
> Sent from my SM-T231 using Tapatalk


Performing below Aadhi in Calicut?  :Scare:

----------


## Thomachayan

> @Iyyer The Great : Is calicut collection of AS below MVT and Aadhi?


Mvt 39abov



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## The wrong one

#Abrahamintesanthathikal rocking allover UAE-GCC & ROI Circuits Enters 2nd week in Kerala in arnd 150 Screens with 600+ Shows per day  Going rock steady in Kerala amidst rain & worldcup fever #MegastarPower

Sent from my SM-T231 using Tapatalk

----------


## perumal

> *hit or super hit??*


Aa entho..who cares  :Laughing:

----------


## Sidharthan

> Sree+Apsara 
> 29+
> Ithilekk Timesil vanna Regel Collection  6 days Collection 6.39 koode koottiyal thanne 36+ Ayi
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-T231 using Tapatalk


Times oke nyc aayite fig kootiyitindallo😁😉

Sent from my Lenovo A7020a48 using Tapatalk

----------


## perumal

> AS
> Apsara
> Regel 
> Sree
> 7 Days
> 36+
> 
> Sent from my SM-T231 using Tapatalk


6 days anu !!!!

----------


## Sidharthan

> ethra percentage undu in apsara andSree for 6 days 1-2 extra showsum undaayirunallo alle???


Dhe manushya..nyc aayite choriyarute..paranjekaam😏

Sent from my Lenovo A7020a48 using Tapatalk

----------


## Thomachayan

> veendum thudangiyo


Illa machaa chilath kanumbo mathram
Lets celebrate✌🏻✌🏻
Chilar chilathine angeekarikkandaa but puchikkumbo 🚶*♂️🚶*♂️🚶*♂️🚶*♂️


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## The wrong one

> Performing below Aadhi in Calicut?


WC,Mazha,School Opening, Okke badhichirikkum kurachokke

Sent from my SM-T231 using Tapatalk

----------


## The wrong one

Good occupancy undallo pinnentha prashnam...!?


> Dhe manushya..nyc aayite choriyarute..paranjekaam😏
> 
> Sent from my Lenovo A7020a48 using Tapatalk


Sent from my SM-T231 using Tapatalk

----------


## perumal

> WC,Mazha,School Opening, Okke badhichirikkum kurachokke
> 
> Sent from my SM-T231 using Tapatalk


Aadhi oke comedy alle setta..ayine oke vech compare cheyale  :Ennekollu:

----------


## The wrong one

> 6 days anu !!!!


Edited

Sent from my SM-T231 using Tapatalk

----------


## Sidharthan

> *KMCupdates*‏ @kboworldwide 2h2 hours agoMore
> 
> 
> 
> Highest Opening Week Grossers in Kerala Boxoffice 2018:
> 1 #AbrahaminteSanthathikal - ₹19.64cr(7days)
> 2 #Aadhi - ₹13.2cr
> 3 #TSK- ₹7.1cr
> 4 #KammaraN - ₹6.3cr [6 Days]
> ...


Ayyo..apo ikka post itta TGF..athalle fastest 20cr,dat too in 4 days..🤔pls updatee

Sent from my Lenovo A7020a48 using Tapatalk

----------


## The wrong one

> Times oke nyc aayite fig kootiyitindallo😁😉
> 
> Sent from my Lenovo A7020a48 using Tapatalk


6.39 ille appol regel..?

Sent from my SM-T231 using Tapatalk

----------


## Sidharthan

> *KMCupdates*‏ @kboworldwide 2h2 hours agoMore
> 
> 
> 
> Highest Opening Week Grossers in Kerala Boxoffice 2018:
> 1 #AbrahaminteSanthathikal - ₹19.64cr(7days)
> 2 #Aadhi - ₹13.2cr
> 3 #TSK- ₹7.1cr
> 4 #KammaraN - ₹6.3cr [6 Days]
> ...


19.4🤔..20 Ange thikache idaarunnu..apo pinne no chance for doubts..ikka should have posted in FB😌

Sent from my Lenovo A7020a48 using Tapatalk

----------


## Sidharthan

> bt i still expected more....


Pvs illa ennu koode orkanam

Sent from my Lenovo A7020a48 using Tapatalk

----------


## Antonio

> 19.4🤔..20 Ange thikache idaarunnu..apo pinne no chance for doubts..ikka should have posted in FB😌
> 
> Sent from my Lenovo A7020a48 using Tapatalk


Theerumanichethiyallo ellarum...
Flop aanennu parayunna lakshanam und udane...
Aarelum randu updates ittu vazhi thirichu vidaamo pls

----------


## The wrong one

Nannayitt orkkunnund...


> Pvs illa ennu koode orkanam
> 
> Sent from my Lenovo A7020a48 using Tapatalk


Sent from my SM-T231 using Tapatalk

----------


## Antonio

> Pvs illa ennu koode orkanam
> 
> Sent from my Lenovo A7020a48 using Tapatalk


So...Calicut il Veenu.. Thalayolapparamb first week il veenarunnu..
Next evideyokke???

----------


## Iyyer The Great

> Aadhi
> Apsara
> Regal
> Film city
> 44:98
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Film city collection MM il varaarundo...atho mahewala collection aano..

----------


## Sidharthan

> Aadhi less than 13cr...Abrahamnu Njan ivde figures ittu mattoru real cinemas aakan thalprymila...pinne track chyuna sthalthoke like kochi multi , Aries, calicut, carnival, some single screens okke minute advntge aadhikund...minute aayth kond total edkmbol ethratholam varmnu paryn kazhyla...final varatte...appo discuss cheyyam
> 
> Sent from my P7072G using Tapatalk


Abraham anyday better than Aadhi..1st 2 days terrific aarunnu..etratholaamm polum enne depends on families..

Sent from my Lenovo A7020a48 using Tapatalk

----------


## perumal

> Film city collection MM il varaarundo...atho mahewala collection aano..


Mm il aadhi 26.18L : 7 days  :Biggrin:

----------


## Antonio

> Abraham anyday better than Aadhi..1st 2 days terrific aarunnu..etratholaamm polum enne depends on families..
> 
> Sent from my Lenovo A7020a48 using Tapatalk


Monday n Tuesday vicharicha oru drop vanno???
Pinne, Friday onwds veendum better aayille??
Ille????

----------


## Iyyer The Great

> Pvs illa ennu koode orkanam
> 
> Sent from my Lenovo A7020a48 using Tapatalk


6 days vs 7 days aanu ennum orkkanam

----------


## perumal

> 6 days vs 7 days aanu ennum orkkanam


 :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:

----------


## Iyyer The Great

> Mm il aadhi 26.18L : 7 days


Ariyilla..mahewala thallu collection okke kootiyulla value alle parayunnullu  :Laughing:

----------


## The wrong one

Abilash Kottayam 9:00PM
Fast Filling

Sent from my SM-T231 using Tapatalk

----------


## Iyyer The Great

> Mm il aadhi 26.18L : 7 days


Aa best...
Ithu 6 days nearly 30 lakhs..ennittaanu  :Laughing:

----------


## Sidharthan

> Changanassery abhinaya bc full anu thazhe nalla crowd anu..kidu status anu heavy rain ayitum...families and clg girls anu kuduthalum..


Ningale clg girlsinte koode ano?😛

Sent from my Lenovo A7020a48 using Tapatalk

----------


## perumal

> Aa best...
> Ithu 6 days nearly 30 lakhs..ennittaanu


Avatakalk ee dukili padam vech compare aki  ithinte vila kalayan anu udesham..alla durudhesham.. :Laughing: 

Mazhayum wcup um elam undayat anu 6 days ee level  :Bossman:  oru aadhi aayit irangiyekunnu  :Ennekollu:

----------


## roshy

> Theerumanichethiyallo ellarum...
> Flop aanennu parayunna lakshanam und udane...
> Aarelum randu updates ittu vazhi thirichu vidaamo pls


Next Monday flop aayi declare cheyyum😏

----------


## Sidharthan

> Athu thanne..
> Cash avarkkum
> Adikoodan nammalum..
> Ini ithaarum ivide flop aakkathirunnal mathi...


Flop aakaan arum varathilla entayalum..comparisons urappayum kaanum..Run oke kazhiyumbo reviews n ratings aarum maataatirunna matii🤐

Sent from my Lenovo A7020a48 using Tapatalk

----------


## Iyyer The Great

> Abraham anyday better than Aadhi..1st 2 days terrific aarunnu..etratholaamm polum enne depends on families..
> 
> Sent from my Lenovo A7020a48 using Tapatalk


KTM area nalla koluthaanu...innale pala SS nearly full aayi..Second class vendathathukond kurach returns vannu..baaki okke full aayirunnu..innu HF pratheekshikkunnu

----------


## Iyyer The Great

> Avatakalk ee dukili padam vech compare aki  ithinte vila kalayan anu udesham..alla durudhesham..
> 
> Mazhayum wcup um elam undayat anu 6 days ee level  oru aadhi aayit irangiyekunnu


Pinnalla..ee comparison kandu enikk thanne naanam varunnu

----------


## Antonio

Kottayam Alappuzha Pathanamthitta Ernakulam no doubt...
Malabar um valya kozhappamilla...
Pinne ariyilla..
Final nokkaam

----------


## The wrong one

Malabar kuzhappamilla enno..World Cuppinidayilum HF shows Aan malabaril...😍


> Kottayam Alappuzha Pathanamthitta Ernakulam no doubt...
> Malabar um valya kozhappamilla...
> Pinne ariyilla..
> Final nokkaam


Sent from my SM-T231 using Tapatalk

----------


## Sidharthan

> Aadhi oke comedy alle setta..ayine oke vech compare cheyale


Lalettante elaam ningalke comedy Alle..tracked polum comedy..apo pinne scene ilaaa

Sent from my Lenovo A7020a48 using Tapatalk

----------


## Sidharthan

> Theerumanichethiyallo ellarum...
> Flop aanennu parayunna lakshanam und udane...
> Aarelum randu updates ittu vazhi thirichu vidaamo pls


?a post kandaal mindatirikaano.?.irikaan budhimuttundee

Sent from my Lenovo A7020a48 using Tapatalk

----------


## Sidharthan

> Monday n Tuesday vicharicha oru drop vanno???
> Pinne, Friday onwds veendum better aayille??
> Ille????


Generalise Cheyta paranjathalla Bhai..2days rush kandapo aade-2,ramleela level expect cheytu..bt atra vannila enne thonni..atha angane paranje

Sent from my Lenovo A7020a48 using Tapatalk

----------


## perumal

> Lalettante elaam ningalke comedy Alle..tracked polum comedy..apo pinne scene ilaaa
> 
> Sent from my Lenovo A7020a48 using Tapatalk


Oh..pranavinte peru mati lalettan ennakiyo??

----------


## perumal

> Generalise Cheyta paranjathalla Bhai..2days rush kandapo aade-2,ramleela level expect cheytu..bt atra vannila enne thonni..atha angane paranje
> 
> Sent from my Lenovo A7020a48 using Tapatalk


Ee oppam mvt oke eth level kanum..dbt aaney!

----------


## Niyas Naz

* ARIESPLEX*

----------


## Kuruvila

> Ente ponnu bhai...this is utterfake...ningal angne thalluna kanditla...atha rply tharne...if aadhi is 13cr abrhm won't be 19cr...aadhi polum actual first week athrym illa...
> 
> Sent from my P7072G using Tapatalk


ഇത് സ്ഥിരം പറയുന്നത് അല്ലെ...
ഒപ്പം ഓക്കേ വളരെ poor occupancyil first week 12cr എന്നണി വെച്ച് കാച്ചിയത്...
അതിന്റെ ഇരട്ടി ആക്യുപെന്സീ ഉള്ള abrham should be more than 19+ sure

Sent from my 1201 using Tapatalk

----------


## The wrong one

> Generalise Cheyta paranjathalla Bhai..2days rush kandapo aade-2,ramleela level expect cheytu..bt atra vannila enne thonni..atha angane paranje
> 
> Sent from my Lenovo A7020a48 using Tapatalk


Festival season Vacation release alle ithokke..AS angane allallo..athukond working days cheriya mattam vannu..But innum innaleyum Good Performance aan...Baaki ethokke Moviesinte level Vannu vannilla ennokke final Run Kazhinjale parayan Pattooo

Sent from my SM-T231 using Tapatalk

----------


## The wrong one

Inn Aries plex track cheyyunnundo


> * ARIESPLEX*


Sent from my SM-T231 using Tapatalk

----------


## Niyas Naz

*TVM*

----------


## Niyas Naz

> Inn Aries plex track cheyyunnundo
> 
> Sent from my SM-T231 using Tapatalk


Ivide cheyyarundalo

----------


## The wrong one

Innale illayirunnu atha chodhiche


> Ivide cheyyarundalo


Sent from my SM-T231 using Tapatalk

----------


## Iyyer The Great

Tvm verum kidu thanne..

sree padmanabha complexil still playing at padmanabha and devipriya..

Kairali complexil rush kaaranam kairali and sree.. 

Ariesil big screen..fs and ss moving to full..

Carnival mall of Travancore il huge number of shows..Moving to HF

Carnival green filedilum kidu booking and moving to HF..

5 theatres and 2 multiplexes...


Pinne suburbs il also kidu aayi povunnu..New centres added in week 2.

----------


## Niyas Naz

* KOLLAM*

----------


## Niyas Naz

*KODUNGALLURE 6PM SH*

----------


## Antonio

> Lalettante elaam ningalke comedy Alle..tracked polum comedy..apo pinne scene ilaaa
> 
> Sent from my Lenovo A7020a48 using Tapatalk


Oru aavesham kond paranjathaa...
Athippo ikka fans pole alla Lalettan fans...
Avarkk Pranav shathruvalla Swantham payyan aanu...
Paavam DQ ,haters Ella side il ninnum undallo

----------


## perumal

> Tvm verum kidu thanne..
> 
> sree padmanabha complexil still playing at padmanabha and devipriya..
> 
> Kairali complexil rush kaaranam kairali and sree.. 
> 
> Ariesil big screen..fs and ss moving to full..
> 
> Carnival mall of Travancore il huge number of shows..Moving to HF
> ...


Heavy  :Drum:

----------


## Antonio

Abhinaya Changanachery 8.45 pm online almost full..
Kottayam Abhilash 9pm online also

----------


## Don David

Housefull Evening Shows Everywhere  :Band: 

Sent from my vivo 1723 using Tapatalk

----------


## KOBRA

> Tvm verum kidu thanne..
> 
> sree padmanabha complexil still playing at padmanabha and devipriya..
> 
> Kairali complexil rush kaaranam kairali and sree.. 
> 
> Ariesil big screen..fs and ss moving to full..
> 
> Carnival mall of Travancore il huge number of shows..Moving to HF
> ...


Superb?!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## shivankuty

> How many days and shows


7 days...145 shows...

Sent from my P7072G using Tapatalk

----------


## shivankuty

> TGF first week 8 days collection aanu vannath Clt..pinne wc,mazha ith randum aadhiye effect cheythittilla😀


8 days undayt polum tgf 91% occpncy first week undarnu @ apsara...crownm pvsm vere...days koodmbol occpncy kurythe ullu
WC athra influentl alla but mazha...a big factor

Sent from my P7072G using Tapatalk

----------


## Sidharthan

> Ee oppam mvt oke eth level kanum..dbt aaney!


Tracked collection veche Oru analysis aayalo..oodaan kandam thikayathe varum..😌

Sent from my Lenovo A7020a48 using Tapatalk

----------


## abraham

Thrissur കൈരളി മാറ്റിനി

----------


## shivankuty

> Aadhi oke comedy alle setta..ayine oke vech compare cheyale


Ivde thanne track chyunna multi & Aries undlo???athu vech compare chytha mati...athum comedy aano?

Sent from my P7072G using Tapatalk

----------


## roshy

> 8 days undayt polum tgf 91% occpncy first week undarnu @ apsara...crownm pvsm vere...days koodmbol occpncy kurythe ullu
> WC athra influentl alla but mazha...a big factor
> 
> Sent from my P7072G using Tapatalk


Wc effect cheyyunnund,innalathe malabar ,kottayam compare cheythaal manassilaakum

----------


## Antonio

Ente ponnu sahodarangale fanfight thread il poyaalum...
Ivide ethu collection figures ittalum naalu dikkil ninnum aakramanam aanallo, athinte chuvadu pidichu njan adakkam enthelum paranju pokkondeee irikkunnnu...
Let's leave it here...
Final run aakatte... Athuvare onnu co-operate cheyyanam pls...

----------


## shivankuty

> ഇത് സ്ഥിരം പറയുന്നത് അല്ലെ...
> ഒപ്പം ഓക്കേ വളരെ poor occupancyil first week 12cr എന്നണി വെച്ച് കാച്ചിയത്...
> അതിന്റെ ഇരട്ടി ആക്യുപെന്സീ ഉള്ള abrham should be more than 19+ sure
> 
> Sent from my 1201 using Tapatalk


Oppam shows kurvarnu...thallum undarnu...ennu karuthy occpncy kuravanu paryathe...onam season aanu...

Sent from my P7072G using Tapatalk

----------


## shivankuty

> Ente ponnu sahodarangale fanfight thread il poyaalum...
> Ivide ethu collection figures ittalum naalu dikkil ninnum aakramanam aanallo, athinte chuvadu pidichu njan adakkam enthelum paranju pokkondeee irikkunnnu...
> Let's leave it here...
> Final run aakatte... Athuvare onnu co-operate cheyyanam pls...


Kannan moylali oru loka thallu konditapo parnjne ullu...final varatte...allapinne

Sent from my P7072G using Tapatalk

----------


## saamy

> No way..recent best Ramleela,aade-2 and Mvt..let's c
> 
> Sent from my Lenovo A7020a48 using Tapatalk


Athoke cross chyum sure anu..aadu2 etraya collection ath rls chythath remyayil arunu with  2 or 3 shows 1st week ...Tgf 25+ vannirunu mvt 32..tgfnekal oke way abve level anu abraham ippol...even mazhayayit kidukan status arunnu innu matinee..working days polum supersteady anu abraham..mazha worldcup vannit polum working days evng shows hf with returns poyondanu abhinayayilek ittath abraham...

----------


## Abin thomas

Kbo twitteril kandath 5days 11cr ennanu.athu sammathikunna lalettan fans undo?atleast athreyumengilum.

----------


## Abin thomas

> 8 days undayt polum tgf 91% occpncy first week undarnu @ apsara...crownm pvsm vere...days koodmbol occpncy kurythe ullu
> WC athra influentl alla but mazha...a big factor
> 
> Sent from my P7072G using Tapatalk


Mazha nd football is a big factor in malabar.vijaricha pole ath affect cheythitilla enne njn parayu.njn expect cheythathil kooduthal vanitund in malabar.

----------


## Antonio

> Kbo twitteril kandath 5days 11cr ennanu.athu sammathikunna lalettan fans undo?atleast athreyumengilum.


Ee chodyam njan onnu randu pere quote cheythu chodikkan irunnathaa
Jobyeattan vannu paranjalum rakshayilla
Ethra vare nammakk urappikkam ennu final run il chodikkam ennu vechu...

----------


## bellari

> How many days and shows


Edappally vanitha vineetha ethra Kittie ennu koodi chodhikku ...Aadhi multiple x Aries ozhichu mattulla single screen okke avarage collection long runil poya padam aanu ..Avide onnum big initial illa..

----------


## Antonio

> Athoke cross chyum sure anu..aadu2 etraya collection ath rls chythath remyayil arunu with  2 or 3 shows 1st week ...Tgf 25+ vannirunu mvt 32..tgfnekal oke way abve level anu abraham ippol...even mazhayayit kidukan status arunnu innu matinee..working days polum supersteady anu abraham..mazha worldcup vannit polum working days evng shows hf with returns poyondanu abhinayayilek ittath abraham...


Aadu 2 Ramya aayakond ethra collection undennu oohikkam... Bakki randum ariyilla...
Anyway changanachery il 8th day kittunnath good status aanu

----------


## saamy

> Aadu 2 Ramya aayakond ethra collection undennu oohikkam... Bakki randum ariyilla...
> Anyway changanachery il 8th day kittunnath good status aanu


Aadu2 ee parayuna heavy cllctn eduthonu kandariyanam adya week 2 show or 3 remyayil arunu 25 k per show hf collection pine 1 week kudi remyayil arunenanu orma not sure..apsara secnd week ns itirunu ennanu orma  njan avde anu kandath

----------


## Sidharthan

> Athoke cross chyum sure anu..aadu2 etraya collection ath rls chythath remyayil arunu with  2 or 3 shows 1st week ...Tgf 25+ vannirunu mvt 32..tgfnekal oke way abve level anu abraham ippol...even mazhayayit kidukan status arunnu innu matinee..working days polum supersteady anu abraham..mazha worldcup vannit polum working days evng shows hf with returns poyondanu abhinayayilek ittath abraham...


Ramleela and aade-2 above mvt ane ennane frnd update..let's c ithe evde vare pokumemme..I think Ramleela 34+ and aade-2 33+

Sent from my Lenovo A7020a48 using Tapatalk

----------


## Mammooka fan

shoo AS koluthyapo ingane kuru pottikunu
Mamangam okke irangumbol nthayrkum ivarude sthithi

Pinne twitter account okke vitta coz mammooka movie ozhichy bhaki elam movies inteyum collection kooti angu idum
Mammooka moviesinte collection kurekuyum chyum

----------


## Mammooka fan

Bilal 
Kunjachan 2
Unda
Mamangam 
Yatra
Kunjalimarakar 

Haterz inte njenj thakarkan pokuna movies

----------


## saamy

> Ramleela and aade-2 above mvt ane ennane frnd update..let's c ithe evde vare pokumemme..I think Ramleela 34+ and aade-2 33+
> 
> Sent from my Lenovo A7020a48 using Tapatalk


Aadu 2 odith remyayil alle? Pinnengane atra verum??athum fst week 2 shows..kottayam anand arunu rls avde hf with returns arunu mikka showsm athinu oru karanaum itharunu..200 seater anu remya

----------


## Mammooka fan

Peranbu koodi iranganm enit mammooka acting ine chodhyam chythavare kond kayi adipiknm

----------


## Sidharthan

> Aadu 2 odith remyayil alle? Pinnengane atra verum??athum fst week 2 shows..kottayam anand arunu rls avde hf with returns arunu mikka showsm athinu oru karanaum itharunu..200 seater anu remya


Frnd update ane..not sure...sorry aade 2 24+ ane...after 2wks Dhanya aakiyirunnu..dats y asking?he also updated Ramleela crossed MVt..pls share if u know

Sent from my Lenovo A7020a48 using Tapatalk

----------


## The wrong one

> 8 days undayt polum tgf 91% occpncy first week undarnu @ apsara...crownm pvsm vere...days koodmbol occpncy kurythe ullu
> WC athra influentl alla but mazha...a big factor
> 
> Sent from my P7072G using Tapatalk


Calicutil WC oru Problem thanne an

Sent from my SM-T231 using Tapatalk

----------


## ikka

Vanitha 6.45pm HF, PVR 7pm HF

 :Band:   :Band:

----------


## saamy

> Frnd update ane..not sure...sorry aade 2 24+ ane...after 2wks Dhanya aakiyirunnu..dats y asking?he also updated Ramleela crossed MVt..pls share if u know
> 
> Sent from my Lenovo A7020a48 using Tapatalk


Dont know exact cllctn of ramaleela..aadu2 heavy collection edukan oru chancum ila kottayam heavy arikum..4th week kazinj remya 3 shows arunu ..startingilum shows kityila ath kond chodichatha :Ok:  ramaleela mvt above und ennanu arinjath..

----------


## emirates

#AbrahaminteSanthathikal completed 4000+ shows within 7 days from kerala boxoffice..600+ shows/day in its second week 👍🏽.. enjoying a superb weekend now both in single screens nd plexes.. #SuperHit 👏🏻! https://t.co/cC8oDhtqFM

Sent from my X9009 using Tapatalk

----------


## Sidharthan

> Calicutil WC oru Problem thanne an
> 
> Sent from my SM-T231 using Tapatalk


Mazha ane main villain..families 2nd show onum prefer cheyillaa

Sent from my Lenovo A7020a48 using Tapatalk

----------


## The wrong one

> Mazha ane main villain..families 2nd show onum prefer cheyillaa
> 
> Sent from my Lenovo A7020a48 using Tapatalk


Ennittum Steady collection und...!!! :Band: 

Sent from my SM-T231 using Tapatalk

----------


## Phantom 369

> 2017 ile biigest hit ethaanu..?


The Great Father (Malayalam)
Baahubali 2 ( Kerala)

----------


## sankarvp

Pdam BB level anu,  but enthayalum ella areasilum ore level crowd illa ee padathinu.

Malabar side ichiri weak thanneyanennu thonnunnu.

Because innale 2nd show payyanur okke 30-35% ayirunnu status. 2 theatreil undennath oru karyam anu enkilum, pinne WC.

Sent from my Lenovo A7020a48 using Tapatalk

----------


## ikka

PAN 8.45 4 more tickets to go...HF most likely...

----------


## ACHOOTTY

Chila kootharakal adya week aadu -2 okke aayi compare cheyyunnathu kandu. Alpam uluppu avaseshikkunnavan aanel cheyyilla. Adya week aadu odiyathu muzhuvan small thetares il aanu. MP aarnnu annu big theatres muzhuvan. Show wise um aadu kuravaanu.

Compare cheyyunnenkil aanaye aanayumayi cheyyade choriyan krimikale allathe aadumayalla first week.

Ini run kazhiyumbo ulla karyam aanel appo vaaa. Ippo pottiya kuruvil poyi thailam perattu irikku.

----------


## Antonio

> The Great Father (Malayalam)
> Baahubali 2 ( Kerala)


All agreed????
Everybody answer this question in fanfight thread...

----------


## Mike

Alapuzha Kairali #FirstShow #HouseFull 
and Sree also Filling Fast !!
#AbrahaminteSanthathikal #DerickAbraham #HugeRush #SecondWeek#Mammootty #ShajiPadoor #HaneefAdeni

----------


## shakeer

Muvatupuzha Issac 8.30
carnival 7.30 filling fast

----------


## Niyas Naz

*
Cinemax 6:45PM SOLD OUT*

----------


## Sajil K R

Kottayam Abhilash

Sent from my Lenovo A6020a40 using Tapatalk

----------


## The wrong one

Vanitha Veneetha Edappally 
6:45 PM Sold Out

Ivide Ippo ith ethramathe HF showyaa...? Heavy..!!!

Sent from my SM-T231 using Tapatalk

----------


## Niyas Naz

*EDAPALLY 6:45PM SOLD OUT*

----------


## Niyas Naz

*
TVM CARNIVAL*

----------


## shakeer

Calicut regal 8.30  sure housefull 10  more ticket left

----------


## Abin thomas

Ini blog koode kazhinjal udane onnum oru ikka padam kani kanan kitilla.so cltn adi nirthi ith promote cheyuka.ithu koode kazhinjal fansinu rest edukam.blog nannayal athum.mamankam nd yathra onnum udane varilla.mamankam pakuthy polum ayillennu director post itarunnallo.

----------


## Niyas Naz

*
PAN 8:40PM  & PVR 7PM - SOLD OUT*

----------


## The wrong one

> Vanitha Veneetha Edappally 
> 6:45 PM Sold Out
> 
> Ivide Ippo ith ethramathe HF showyaa...? Heavy..!!!
> 
> Sent from my SM-T231 using Tapatalk


Same time Second Shows Moonnum  Filling Fast...!!
Athayath ini oru Moonu HF shows Koode undavum...!!!
 :Band: 

Sent from my SM-T231 using Tapatalk

----------


## raj3333

Kodungallure  kaleeswary  house full

Sent from my vivo 1727 using Tapatalk

----------


## Niyas Naz

* TVM*

----------


## The wrong one

Blog Kazhinjal Peranb undavum ee year Chilappol oru x'mas releasum..pinne next year nokkiyal mathi...!!!!


> Ini blog koode kazhinjal udane onnum oru ikka padam kani kanan kitilla.so cltn adi nirthi ith promote cheyuka.ithu koode kazhinjal fansinu rest edukam.blog nannayal athum.mamankam nd yathra onnum udane varilla.mamankam pakuthy polum ayillennu director post itarunnallo.


Sent from my SM-T231 using Tapatalk

----------


## shakeer

Thrissur inox remaining 2 almost full

----------


## Abin thomas

Kottayam abhilash 965seater...
 Noonshow 65%
Matinee balcony full.first class 90%
Firstshow nd secondshow online (balcony nd uppercircle club full)406tickets sold out...

Steady at ktym

Sent from my Redmi Note 5 Pro using Tapatalk

----------


## Mike

TVM 

Avde sree ilum Abraham iittaaaaa........ 

https://www.facebook.com/arun.king.5...3478124236433/

----------


## Abin thomas

Peranb boxoffice angleil noki kanenda oru film alla.athinte content oru revelutionary item anu.athorikalum malayali audience inu accept cheyan patilla.so abraham max promote cheyuka.


> Blog Kazhinjal Peranb undavum ee year Chilappol oru x'mas releasum..pinne next year nokkiyal mathi...!!!!
> 
> Sent from my SM-T231 using Tapatalk


Sent from my Redmi Note 5 Pro using Tapatalk

----------


## Mike

Mavelikkara Prathiba First Show 
#AbrahaminteSanthathikal #DerickAbraham #HugeRush #SecondWeek#Mammootty #ShajiPadoor #HaneefAdeni


\

----------


## saamy

> Kottayam abhilash 965seater...
>  Noonshow 65%
> Matinee balcony full.first class 90%
> Firstshow nd secondshow online (balcony nd uppercircle club full)406tickets sold out...
> 
> Steady at ktym
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 5 Pro using Tapatalk


Kidu kottayam area oru rekshemila ithavana kottayam changanassery pala oke namade biggest share ithinakum  :Clap:  puli drishyam kazinjal bigmsnte top collected movie akan chancund ee pokkanel mazhayum worldcup second round akunathumanu velluvili..

----------


## The wrong one

Innu multi Heavy Collection ayirikkum..!

Sent from my SM-T231 using Tapatalk

----------


## renjuus

> *KMCupdates*‏ @kboworldwide 2h2 hours agoMore
> 
> 
> 
> Highest Opening Week Grossers in Kerala Boxoffice 2018:
> 1 #AbrahaminteSanthathikal - ₹19.64cr(7days)
> 2 #Aadhi - ₹13.2cr
> 3 #TSK- ₹7.1cr
> 4 #KammaraN - ₹6.3cr [6 Days]
> ...


 :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:

----------


## Mike

EKM Kavitha #First Show 
#AbrahaminteSanthathikal #DerickAbraham #HugeRush #SecondWeek#Mammootty #ShajiPadoor #HaneefAdeni

----------


## Mike

aa post onnu delete cheyan sahayikkanam... :Laughing:  

athinte peril eniyum edi nadakkum....

Angeru etho oru koora page il ninnum edthu evde ittathaa....... 





>

----------


## firecrown

cinemax ernakulam
6.45pm - 2 seats remaining
7.30pm - 1 seat remaining

----------


## Phantom 369

തിരക്ക് കാരണം  ഇന്നും നാളെയുo തിരു. കൈരളി കൂടാതെ ശ്രീയിലും

----------


## renjuus

> Mazha wc effect anu


Regal Calicut collectionil eppozhum koottaarillallo alle bro??atho valla change undo.. :Biggrin:

----------


## renjuus

> aa post onnu delete cheyan sahayikkanam... 
> 
> athinte peril eniyum edi nadakkum....
> 
> Angeru etho oru koora page il ninnum edthu evde ittathaa.......


pulli ittathu kondu maathramaanu njaan reply ittathu..angere idaikku choriyaan kittunna avasaram nammal kalayaruthallo?. :Smile:

----------


## Mike

Pala Universal First Show 
#AbrahaminteSanthathikal #DerickAbraham #HugeRush #SecondWeek#Mammootty #ShajiPadoor #HaneefAdeni

----------


## Mike

Trivandrum Kairali #First Show #HouseFull 
Special Show Added @ Sree 
#AbrahaminteSanthathikal #DerickAbraham #HugeRush #SecondWeek#Mammootty #ShajiPadoor #HaneefAdeni

----------


## renjuus

Thamashakku chilatokke parayumenilum It is a very good success..No doubt about it..Wishing all the best to scale more heights.... :Thumbup:

----------


## Mike

Kodungallore

----------


## Abin thomas

> pulli ittathu kondu maathramaanu njaan reply ittathu..angere idaikku choriyaan kittunna avasaram nammal kalayaruthallo?.


Ah post dlt cheyu plz.athu karanamanu ivide ithrem preshnam.chilar cltn kurachidunnu chilar thalli kettunnu.unwanted discussions.dlt it.

----------


## HighnesS

> Thamashakku chilatokke parayumenilum It is a very good success..No doubt about it..Wishing all the best to scale more heights....


Thanks.🤭


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Mike

Pattambi Krishna First Show 
#AbrahaminteSanthathikal #DerickAbraham #HugeRush #SecondWeek#Mammootty #ShajiPadoor #HaneefAdeni

----------


## Abin thomas

> Kidu kottayam area oru rekshemila ithavana kottayam changanassery pala oke namade biggest share ithinakum  puli drishyam kazinjal bigmsnte top collected movie akan chancund ee pokkanel mazhayum worldcup second round akunathumanu velluvili..


Kottayam unbelievable anu.innu njn 3rd time kandarunnu.normal audience arunnu.familes.padam kazhinjapol nalla claps undarunnu.

----------


## renjuus

> Thanks.來
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


ningalkku vere paniyinnumillee..evde thane chutti karangaathe po manushya… :Laughing:

----------


## Mike

മുക്കം റോസ് സ്ക്രീൻ 1 (big screen = 300+ seater ) 
Show @9pm

----------


## Mike

കോഴിക്കോട് റീഗൽ 8:30pm moving to HF 
Daily 6 shows

----------


## Mike

Talikkulam Karthika First Show 
#AbrahaminteSanthathikal #DerickAbraham #HugeRush #SecondWeek#Mammootty #ShajiPadoor #HaneefAdeni

----------


## Mike

Kattakkada Swaram Layam First Show HF
#AbrahaminteSanthathikal #DerickAbraham #HugeRush #SecondWeek#Mammootty #ShajiPadoor #HaneefAdeni

----------


## King Amal

Tvm 6.30pm Kairali housefull.. 
Due to heavy return, show added in Sree also

Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk

----------


## ACHOOTTY

> Thamashakku chilatokke parayumenilum It is a very good success..No doubt about it..Wishing all the best to scale more heights....


Decent choriyaman keezhadangi.  Varattu choriyanmaar ennu thirichariyum aavo ee albudha vijayam

----------


## twist369

Inni veendum abhraham darshanam..
Booked 4 tickets for tonight show @ Bangalore Lakshmi theatre.

----------


## saamy

> Kottayam unbelievable anu.innu njn 3rd time kandarunnu.normal audience arunnu.familes.padam kazhinjapol nalla claps undarunnu.


Changanassery families arunu kuduthalum ikka intro nd climax twists oke claps chyunundayi..nalla mazha ayirunu valya status pratheekshichila but balcony fullayi intrvlnu nokumpol fc front seats vere occupied ayi kandu nalla status fcilum undarunnu..above expectation anu ippolathe pokku

----------


## ACHOOTTY

> Tvm 6.30pm Kairali housefull.. 
> Due to heavy return, show added in Sree also
> 
> Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk


Padmanbhayum full aanu. Tvm aries minimum 400+ undavum. Devipriyayilim ittu kaanum. Multi koode koottiyaal tvm thakarthu vaarunnu.

----------


## King Amal

അനിയന്ത്രിതമായ ജന തിരക്ക് ഇന്നും നാളെയുo തിരു. കൈരളി കൂടാതെ ശ്രീയിലും

Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk

----------


## renjuus

> *Decent choriyaman* keezhadangi.  Varattu choriyanmaar ennu thirichariyum aavo ee albudha vijayam


how dare you  :Kannilkuthu:   :Vandivittu:

----------


## King Amal

> Padmanbhayum full aanu. Tvm aries minimum 400+ undavum. Devipriyayilim ittu kaanum. Multi koode koottiyaal tvm thakarthu vaarunnu.


Yes..  Ivde kidu rush und..  
Kattakada also housefull.. 

Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk

----------


## ACHOOTTY

> how dare you


Ningal ippozhum mod aano?   Arinjillallo uneeee.

----------


## renjuus

> Ningal ippozhum mod aano?   Arinjillallo uneeee.


verum mod allaa..FKyile ettevum janapriyanum decentum aaya mod aanu hei njaan… :Njanaaramon:

----------


## Devarajan Master

> Master paranJaal paranjathaa
> 
> Sent from my Lenovo A7020a48 using Tapatalk


Ullathe parayoo. Athu mukham nokkathe paranjhirikkum. Never indulge in a balancing act.

----------


## ACHOOTTY

> verum mod allaa..FKyile ettevum janapriyanum decentum aaya mod aanu hei njaan…


Appo jamyathil irangiyathaanu alle.

----------


## King Amal

.

Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk

----------


## Mike



----------


## moovybuf

> Chila kootharakal adya week aadu -2 okke aayi compare cheyyunnathu kandu. Alpam uluppu avaseshikkunnavan aanel cheyyilla. Adya week aadu odiyathu muzhuvan small thetares il aanu. MP aarnnu annu big theatres muzhuvan. Show wise um aadu kuravaanu.
> 
> Compare cheyyunnenkil aanaye aanayumayi cheyyade choriyan krimikale allathe aadumayalla first week.
> 
> Ini run kazhiyumbo ulla karyam aanel appo vaaa. Ippo pottiya kuruvil poyi thailam perattu irikku.


പിന്നല്ല.... ഇവന്മാരുടെ അംഗീകാരം കിട്ടീട്ട്* ഒരു മമ്മൂട്ടി പടം വിജയിക്കും എന്നാരും കരുതണ്ട...

----------


## King Amal

💪💪💪😎😎😎

Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk

----------


## Sidharthan

> The Great Father (Malayalam)
> Baahubali 2 ( Kerala)


iyyaaaa👏👏👏👏

Sent from my Lenovo A7020a48 using Tapatalk

----------


## maryland

thrissur Inox 7:00pm Show:
only 8 seats left.. :Band: 
SURE HF  :Band:  :1st:

----------


## maryland

TCR Pazhayannur Shadow Cinemas
9:00pm Show: SOLD OUT  :Giveup:  :Band:

----------


## Janapriyan

> verum mod allaa..FKyile ettevum*janapriyan*um decentum aaya mod aanu hei njaan?


 :Unsure:  :Unsure:

----------


## maryland

thrissur Ganam Cinemas
9:30pm Show: Almost 80% SOLD OUT  :Band:

----------


## King Amal

Chennai theatre owner's tweet.. 😍😍😍😍

Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk

----------


## renjuus

> 


athu ve ithu re..Ningale eppozhaanu jaamyauthil vannathennu @ACHOOTTY bhai chodichu...oru answer kodukku..pulli karyam manassilaakkathe enneyaanu quote cheythathu… :Scooter:

----------


## Niyas Naz

*
Ganam Second Sh*

----------


## arjunan

Gng to watch..  :Celebrate005:

----------


## Niyas Naz

*
Allepy*

----------


## Kattippalli Pappan

Nalathe  kochi  multi  okke ippoze  full ayallo. Great

----------


## maryland

> Gng to watch..


 :Band:  :Clap:  :Band:

----------


## GABBAR

> Tracked collection veche Oru analysis aayalo..oodaan kandam thikayathe varum..😌
> 
> Sent from my Lenovo A7020a48 using Tapatalk


tracked collectin vech 50kod kittiya aadhiyum aadu 2 nokiyalo 
illenkil 75 kodi kittiya oppavum kattapanayile hh um koodi nokiyalo

----------


## Niyas Naz

* ALUVA CASINO SECOND SH*

----------


## Sidharthan

> Chila kootharakal adya week aadu -2 okke aayi compare cheyyunnathu kandu. Alpam uluppu avaseshikkunnavan aanel cheyyilla. Adya week aadu odiyathu muzhuvan small thetares il aanu. MP aarnnu annu big theatres muzhuvan. Show wise um aadu kuravaanu.
> 
> Compare cheyyunnenkil aanaye aanayumayi cheyyade choriyan krimikale allathe aadumayalla first week.
> 
> Ini run kazhiyumbo ulla karyam aanel appo vaaa. Ippo pottiya kuruvil poyi thailam perattu irikku.


Oru thari polum ulupillathe collection thallumbo recently kurache crowd create Cheyta 2 Padam quote cheytu..aade-2 and Ramleela..etra small centres aarunengilum Padam nannayi collect cheytu..better than the 4 days 20cr TGF....inipo athoru comparison aayi thonniyengil kanakkayi poyi..Calicut Radha matram unde 87 Lakhs aade-2...aade-2 aanayano aadarunnonne MP and Aade 2 collection nokiyaal ariaam..ini paranja aanayaane ee Abraham enkil puliyumayitte Oru analysis onne nadathatto?alenki venda atleast Drishyam aayi😌..valya budimutteee aavum achootykke..achooty venel thalel kurache enna veche kulikunnate nannavumm..njan thailam venduvolaam purattunundee😉

Sent from my Lenovo A7020a48 using Tapatalk

----------


## K K R

My Review - http://www.forumkeralam.in/forum/sho...39#post8325239

----------


## Niyas Naz

* Tripunithara Second Sh*

----------


## Kannan Mahesh

> Changanassery families arunu kuduthalum ikka intro nd climax twists oke claps chyunundayi..nalla mazha ayirunu valya status pratheekshichila but balcony fullayi intrvlnu nokumpol fc front seats vere occupied ayi kandu nalla status fcilum undarunnu..above expectation anu ippolathe pokku


Pala universal vehicle roadilanu Park cheythirikkunnath.. Pics edukkan pattiyilla. 70 rs. Tickets only enna board thookkiyittund. So balcony and box full. Colln  te 85% varum ithu thanne.. Going great..

----------


## arjunan

Kuwait cinescape 360 mall evening show frontil one row remaining..  :Silsila:

----------


## DAVID007

> 8 days undayt polum tgf 91% occpncy first week undarnu @ apsara...crownm pvsm vere...days koodmbol occpncy kurythe ullu
> WC athra influentl alla but mazha...a big factor
> 
> Sent from my P7072G using Tapatalk


ആരു പറഞ്ഞു വേള്*ഡ് കപ്പ്* എഫക്റ്റ് ചെയ്യില്ലാന്ന്. എന്*റെ നാട് ഈ കോഴിക്കോട് സിറ്റിയില്* ആണ് എവിടെ ഒരു 8 കിലോ മീറ്റര്* ചുറ്റളവില്* ഏറ്റവും ചുരുങ്ങിയത് 5 ല്* കുടുതല്* Lcd ബിഗ്* സ്ക്രീനിംഗ് എങ്കിലും ഉണ്ടാകും വേള്*ഡ് കപ്പ്* മാച്ചസ്. ഇന്നലെ ബ്രസീല്* കോസ്റ്ററിക്ക മത്സരം കാണാന്* അപ്സര രണ്ടു ഷോ ഹൌസ്ഫുള്ളകാനുള്ള ക്രൌഡ് ഉണ്ടായിരുന്നു.

Sent from my SM-G360FY using Tapatalk

----------


## Kuruvila

> 8 days undayt polum tgf 91% occpncy first week undarnu @ apsara...crownm pvsm vere...days koodmbol occpncy kurythe ullu
> WC athra influentl alla but mazha...a big factor
> 
> Sent from my P7072G using Tapatalk


Wc affect ചെയ്യും...
Barzil match വന്നപ്പോ ഫസ്റ്റ് ഷോ 30% ആയിരുന്നു അപ്സര so pathettic..
ഇന്നൊക്കെ ഹെവി ആണ്

Sent from my 1201 using Tapatalk

----------


## Niyas Naz

*
TVM* 


* PADMANABHA SECOND SH* 



* CARNIVAL 9:30PM*




* CARNIVAL 10PM*

----------


## Kuruvila

> Oppam shows kurvarnu...thallum undarnu...ennu karuthy occpncy kuravanu paryathe...onam season aanu...
> 
> Sent from my P7072G using Tapatalk


പുണ്ണാക് ഒന്ന് പോടോ ചിരിപ്പിക്കാതെ😂😂😂

ഒപ്പം shornur വിവരാവകാശം എടുത്തപ്പോൾ ഗ്രോസ്സ് വളരെ pathettic ആയിരുന്നു...
ഇതാണോ വലിയ ഓക്*സുപനസി വന്നത്...??

സിംഗിൾ സ്*ക്രീൻ ഓക്കേ വളരെ ശോകം ആയിരുന്നു first വീക്ക് ഓക്കേ😢😢😢

Sent from my 1201 using Tapatalk

----------


## Kuruvila

> Ivde thanne track chyunna multi & Aries undlo???athu vech compare chytha mati...athum comedy aano?
> 
> Sent from my P7072G using Tapatalk


അധി കോഴിക്കോട് അപ്സര ഗ്രോസ്സ് എത്ര??!!

Sent from my 1201 using Tapatalk

----------


## maryland

collection fights ee thread-il ozhivakku, please... :Help:  :Sos:

----------


## Jus4fun

Total gross???

----------


## The wrong one

> മുക്കം റോസ് സ്ക്രീൻ 1 (big screen = 300+ seater ) 
> Show @9pm


Counter ticketsil HF aavum..!
 :Band:  Mmde Mukkam

Sent from my SM-T231 using Tapatalk

----------


## Sidharthan

> tracked collectin vech 50kod kittiya aadhiyum aadu 2 nokiyalo 
> illenkil 75 kodi kittiya oppavum kattapanayile hh um koodi nokiyalo


Aadhi oke 50cr kityenne parayana Oru post kaanikavo Lal fansinte ivdee🙂

Sent from my Lenovo A7020a48 using Tapatalk

----------


## Kuruvila

> പുണ്ണാക് ഒന്ന് പോടോ ചിരിപ്പിക്കാതെ😂😂😂
> 
> ഒപ്പം shornur വിവരാവകാശം എടുത്തപ്പോൾ ഗ്രോസ്സ് വളരെ pathettic ആയിരുന്നു...
> ഇതാണോ വലിയ ഓക്*സുപനസി വന്നത്...??
> 
> സിംഗിൾ സ്*ക്രീൻ ഓക്കേ വളരെ ശോകം ആയിരുന്നു first വീക്ക് ഓക്കേ😢😢😢
> 
> Sent from my 1201 using Tapatalk


ബാലുശ്ശേരിർ ഞാൻ mvt കാണുമ്പോൾ hf ആയിരുന്നു..
2nd വീക്ക് പോലും...

ഒപ്പം ഓക്കേ  hf ഒരെണ്ണം എങ്കിലും അടിച്ചോ എന്ന് തന്നെ സംശയം😂😂😂🙏🙏

Sent from my 1201 using Tapatalk

----------


## Kannan Mahesh

> PAN 8.45 4 more tickets to go...HF most likely...


Almost 2hour I'lle.. Hf aakathe evide pokan.ithentha ingane parayunne

----------


## Sidharthan

> tracked collectin vech 50kod kittiya aadhiyum aadu 2 nokiyalo 
> illenkil 75 kodi kittiya oppavum kattapanayile hh um koodi nokiyalo


Apo megastarine Padam onum Ile compare cheyyan aayitte..sho shaad

Sent from my Lenovo A7020a48 using Tapatalk

----------


## Kuruvila

> Aadhi oke 50cr kityenne parayana Oru post kaanikavo Lal fansinte ivdee🙂
> 
> Sent from my Lenovo A7020a48 using Tapatalk


ആദി അല്ലേലും ആരും സമ്മതിക്കില്ല...also mvt...
ഒപ്പം ടോട്ടൽ ബസ്സിനെസ് അടക്കം 50cr അയാൽ ആയി...
😂😂😂

Sent from my 1201 using Tapatalk

----------


## shivankuty

> അധി കോഴിക്കോട് അപ്സര ഗ്രോസ്സ് എത്ര??!!
> 
> Sent from my 1201 using Tapatalk


26lacs+

Sent from my P7072G using Tapatalk

----------


## Kuruvila

ഇന്ന് റീഗൽ 8:30pm ഷോ ഹൗസ് ഫുൾ ആകും...

ഡെയിലി 6 ഷോസ്

Sent from my 1201 using Tapatalk

----------


## Kuruvila

> 26lacs+
> 
> Sent from my P7072G using Tapatalk


1 week?!

Sent from my 1201 using Tapatalk

----------


## ACHOOTTY

> Oru thari polum ulupillathe collection thallumbo recently kurache crowd create Cheyta 2 Padam quote cheytu..aade-2 and Ramleela..etra small centres aarunengilum Padam nannayi collect cheytu..better than the 4 days 20cr TGF....inipo athoru comparison aayi thonniyengil kanakkayi poyi..Calicut Radha matram unde 87 Lakhs aade-2...aade-2 aanayano aadarunnonne MP and Aade 2 collection nokiyaal ariaam..ini paranja aanayaane ee Abraham enkil puliyumayitte Oru analysis onne nadathatto?alenki venda atleast Drishyam aayi😌..valya budimutteee aavum achootykke..achooty venel thalel kurache enna veche kulikunnate nannavumm..njan thailam venduvolaam purattunundee😉
> 
> Sent from my Lenovo A7020a48 using Tapatalk


Oru koothrakku kondu. Ini. Aadu -2 inte adya week aanu paranjathu show wise aanelum, capacity wise aanelum, collection wise aanelum abrahaminu munnil verum sisu. Baaki comparison run kazhinjittu.

----------


## Kuruvila

ഇന്ന് കോഴിക്കോട് അപ്സര 6pm ഷോ close ചെയ്യുമ്പോൾ @ 5:35pm
Only balcony 78seates avaialable

Sent from my 1201 using Tapatalk

----------


## shivankuty

> പുണ്ണാക് ഒന്ന് പോടോ ചിരിപ്പിക്കാതെ😂😂😂
> 
> ഒപ്പം shornur വിവരാവകാശം എടുത്തപ്പോൾ ഗ്രോസ്സ് വളരെ pathettic ആയിരുന്നു...
> ഇതാണോ വലിയ ഓക്*സുപനസി വന്നത്...??
> 
> സിംഗിൾ സ്*ക്രീൻ ഓക്കേ വളരെ ശോകം ആയിരുന്നു first വീക്ക് ഓക്കേ😢😢😢
> 
> Sent from my 1201 using Tapatalk


Vivaravkshm vazhi tgf gross 3cr adthae ullu...athvde sammathkuo???tax correct aaytalla avru kodukunath
Ivde thanne und multi collection...11 days 1cr vanna padam...athum nalla kidu occupncyl

Sent from my P7072G using Tapatalk

----------


## shivankuty

> 1 week?!
> 
> Sent from my 1201 using Tapatalk


Athe...7 days...PVS & regal also there

Sent from my P7072G using Tapatalk

----------


## Kuruvila

> Vivaravkshm vazhi tgf gross 3cr adthae ullu...athvde sammathkuo???tax correct aaytalla avru kodukunath
> Ivde thanne und multi collection...11 days 1cr vanna padam...athum nalla kidu occupncyl
> 
> Sent from my P7072G using Tapatalk


ഡാ മണ്ട ഞാൻ പറഞ്ഞത് ഫസ്റ്റ് ഡേ അല്ല...
ഒപ്പം ഫൈനൽ ഗ്രോസ്സ് ആണ് frm shrnor..

അവിടെ ഒപ്പം എടുത്ത ഫൈനൽ ഗ്രോസ്സ് tgf first ഡേ തന്നെ പകുതിയോളം എടുത്തു😂😂🙏🙏

Sent from my 1201 using Tapatalk

----------


## Niyas Naz

*

CINEMAX - SOLD OUT
*


[

----------


## shivankuty

> ആരു പറഞ്ഞു വേള്*ഡ് കപ്പ്* എഫക്റ്റ് ചെയ്യില്ലാന്ന്. എന്*റെ നാട് ഈ കോഴിക്കോട് സിറ്റിയില്* ആണ് എവിടെ ഒരു 8 കിലോ മീറ്റര്* ചുറ്റളവില്* ഏറ്റവും ചുരുങ്ങിയത് 5 ല്* കുടുതല്* Lcd ബിഗ്* സ്ക്രീനിംഗ് എങ്കിലും ഉണ്ടാകും വേള്*ഡ് കപ്പ്* മാച്ചസ്. ഇന്നലെ ബ്രസീല്* കോസ്റ്ററിക്ക മത്സരം കാണാന്* അപ്സര രണ്ടു ഷോ ഹൌസ്ഫുള്ളകാനുള്ള ക്രൌഡ് ഉണ്ടായിരുന്നു.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G360FY using Tapatalk


Brazil Argentina Portugal matches effect chyum...pkshe padam kananmnu theerumnkvrk pinneyum divsngl undlo...oru divsm allngl adtha divsm..

Sent from my P7072G using Tapatalk

----------


## ACHOOTTY

Chori moothu, kuru potti irangunna ororuthanum ennekindu pazhaya vesham kettikkalle.

Aadum poodayum, aadhiyum koothiyum okke avide mathi. Koothrakalude idangalil.

Now we are celebrating the success of abraham.

The mega success of the megastar film.

Just get out chori thavalas.

----------


## Antonio

> Oru thari polum ulupillathe collection thallumbo recently kurache crowd create Cheyta 2 Padam quote cheytu..aade-2 and Ramleela..etra small centres aarunengilum Padam nannayi collect cheytu..better than the 4 days 20cr TGF....inipo athoru comparison aayi thonniyengil kanakkayi poyi..Calicut Radha matram unde 87 Lakhs aade-2...aade-2 aanayano aadarunnonne MP and Aade 2 collection nokiyaal ariaam..ini paranja aanayaane ee Abraham enkil puliyumayitte Oru analysis onne nadathatto?alenki venda atleast Drishyam aayi😌..valya budimutteee aavum achootykke..achooty venel thalel kurache enna veche kulikunnate nannavumm..njan thailam venduvolaam purattunundee😉
> 
> Sent from my Lenovo A7020a48 using Tapatalk


Brother..aa 20 crore 4 days onnu maattippidichoode...oru apekshayanu...
Pattumenkil sahakarikkanam...

----------


## Sidharthan

> പുണ്ണാക് ഒന്ന് പോടോ ചിരിപ്പിക്കാതെ😂😂😂
> 
> ഒപ്പം shornur വിവരാവകാശം എടുത്തപ്പോൾ ഗ്രോസ്സ് വളരെ pathettic ആയിരുന്നു...
> ഇതാണോ വലിയ ഓക്*സുപനസി വന്നത്...??
> 
> സിംഗിൾ സ്*ക്രീൻ ഓക്കേ വളരെ ശോകം ആയിരുന്നു first വീക്ക് ഓക്കേ😢😢😢
> 
> Sent from my 1201 using Tapatalk


Achoda..enthe shornur matram aakiye..tgf vivarakasham veche 1st day unde 2.5kolii😂

Sent from my Lenovo A7020a48 using Tapatalk

----------


## Antonio

> Brazil Argentina Portugal matches effect chyum...pkshe padam kananmnu theerumnkvrk pinneyum divsngl undlo...oru divsm allngl adtha divsm..
> 
> Sent from my P7072G using Tapatalk


Pinnalla..
Ennittum aalu kerunnillel Padam Veenu athre ullooo

----------


## Veiwer11

Kuru pottals continues.,,

----------


## Antonio

Mods enthelum onnu cheyyan pattumo???
Oru 10 pages aayi unwanted topics aanu odunnath...

----------


## Sidharthan

> Brother..aa 20 crore 4 days onnu maattippidichoode...oru apekshayanu...
> Pattumenkil sahakarikkanam...


Njan ini ee threadil varatirikaan nokaam Bhai..verte kurache arguments matram..entayalum samthvasundara FK onum swapnam kanunila..sorry for disturbing al updates..kindly ignore..
Choriyaan vannal maanthum..Athe vere karyam

Sent from my Lenovo A7020a48 using Tapatalk

----------


## shivankuty

> ഡാ മണ്ട ഞാൻ പറഞ്ഞത് ഫസ്റ്റ് ഡേ അല്ല...
> ഒപ്പം ഫൈനൽ ഗ്രോസ്സ് ആണ് frm shrnor..
> 
> അവിടെ ഒപ്പം എടുത്ത ഫൈനൽ ഗ്രോസ്സ് tgf first ഡേ തന്നെ പകുതിയോളം എടുത്തു😂😂🙏🙏
> 
> Sent from my 1201 using Tapatalk


Athallae Njanm paranjth theatrekar tax correct aaytalla kodukanth....single screens...aa datyl parnjrkna show polum correct allarnu...ivdthe show count updates vech annae ath lal fans paranjrnu...

Sent from my P7072G using Tapatalk

----------


## The wrong one

> Brazil Argentina Portugal matches effect chyum...pkshe padam kananmnu theerumnkvrk pinneyum divsngl undlo...oru divsm allngl adtha divsm..
> 
> Sent from my P7072G using Tapatalk


Athippo ingal paranja mazhayum athu polanallo ... mazhayillatha divasam kandal pore....
Mazhayulla divasum Nalla matches ulla divasavum malabaril occupancye badhikkum ath sure an... Pinne ee moonu teamukal mathramalla spain, germany,france,england malsarangal okke badhikkum

Sent from my SM-T231 using Tapatalk

----------


## Kuruvila

> Achoda..enthe shornur matram aakiye..tgf vivarakasham veche 1st day unde 2.5kolii😂
> 
> Sent from my Lenovo A7020a48 using Tapatalk


ആയ്യോടെ കിടന്നു കരായല്ലേ😂😂😂
ഇവിടെ ഫസ്റ്റ് ഡേ അല്ല പറയുന്നത് ഫൈനൽ ആണ്...🙏🙏

Sent from my 1201 using Tapatalk

----------


## Kuruvila

പട്ടാമ്പി കൃഷ്ണയിൽ അബ്രഹാം 4 ഷോയിൽ നിന്നും 5 ഷോ ആക്കി...

Sent from my 1201 using Tapatalk

----------


## Kuruvila

> Athallae Njanm paranjth theatrekar tax correct aaytalla kodukanth....single screens...aa datyl parnjrkna show polum correct allarnu...ivdthe show count updates vech annae ath lal fans paranjrnu...
> 
> Sent from my P7072G using Tapatalk


Tax currect കൊടുത്താലും അല്ലാതെ കൊടുത്താലും ആള് ഇല്ലാത്ത പടം എങ്ങനെ കളക്ഷൻ കൂഫും...???

പ്രേമം ഉണ്ടാക്കിയ ഓളം hf പോലും ഇല്ലാത്ത ഫസ്റ്റ് വീക്ക് ഒപ്പം 12cr റെക്കോര്ഡ് എന്ന് മുടിഞ്ഞ തള്ള്😂😂🙏🙏

Sent from my 1201 using Tapatalk

----------


## Antonio

Ithrem IH n Records swantham star nte peril illee bros..second polum kodukkilla ennu paranjaal enthoru kashtamaanu..
Ee thread alambakkaruth pls..
Ikka fans aaya bros pls, nammakk ippol ithu mathram nokkam.....
Nammade producer oru updates polum idatha sthithikk veruthe alambundakkunnathil arthamilla..

----------


## The wrong one

Kochi
 :Band: 
Aluva Casino also 70%+booked

Sent from my SM-T231 using Tapatalk

----------


## Niyas Naz

*
EDAPALLY SECOND SH - SCREEN 1,3 ,4*

----------


## saamy

> Vivaravkshm vazhi tgf gross 3cr adthae ullu...athvde sammathkuo???tax correct aaytalla avru kodukunath
> Ivde thanne und multi collection...11 days 1cr vanna padam...athum nalla kidu occupncyl
> 
> Sent from my P7072G using Tapatalk


3c adthullu enkil 2 thtrile collection eduthitano parayune motham idu pulimurukantem idam..pine vivaravakasam itta muvattupuzha enkilum fst day ethinanu kuduthal ennu anveshichit venam ee panikoke pokan...ningale oke samathikunnu lal film hitayal matram pora oru karanavasalum mammootty film vijayikan padila nthoru mentality anu

----------


## Niyas Naz

* ARIESPLEX AUDI 1 - 10:45PM SH*

----------


## shivankuty

> Tax currect കൊടുത്താലും അല്ലാതെ കൊടുത്താലും ആള് ഇല്ലാത്ത പടം എങ്ങനെ കളക്ഷൻ കൂഫും...???
> 
> പ്രേമം ഉണ്ടാക്കിയ ഓളം hf പോലും ഇല്ലാത്ത ഫസ്റ്റ് വീക്ക് ഒപ്പം 12cr റെക്കോര്ഡ് എന്ന് മുടിഞ്ഞ തള്ള്😂😂🙏🙏
> 
> Sent from my 1201 using Tapatalk


Appo tgf thallytho????masterpiece????nthinu ivde thanne second fastest 10cr ennu thoppil joppnu kodtha teamsa...

Sent from my P7072G using Tapatalk

----------


## The wrong one

> *
> EDAPALLY SECOND SH - SCREEN 1,3 ,4*


3 screens 3 Shows Same time 
Ellam above about 95%+ Booked
Terrraaa masss..!!!

Sent from my SM-T231 using Tapatalk

----------


## GABBAR

> Aadhi oke 50cr kityenne parayana Oru post kaanikavo Lal fansinte ivdee
> 
> Sent from my Lenovo A7020a48 using Tapatalk


antony sir paranjallo appo antony sir paranjal onnum vishwasikkilla ?

----------


## Sidharthan

> ആയ്യോടെ കിടന്നു കരായല്ലേ😂😂😂
> ഇവിടെ ഫസ്റ്റ് ഡേ അല്ല പറയുന്നത് ഫൈനൽ ആണ്...🙏🙏
> 
> Sent from my 1201 using Tapatalk


Shornur tgf final koode onne kaanichalum siree

Sent from my Lenovo A7020a48 using Tapatalk

----------


## Niyas Naz

*CALICUT REGAL 8:30PM SOLD OUT*

----------


## abraham

#Abrahaminte_santhadhikal
#kochi_multi

#Cinemax

12:45 Pm show hf missed by 10 Tickets
3:45 pm show hf
6:45 Pm show hf 
7:30 Pm show hf 
9:45 Pm show 4 Tickets remaining

#Pvr_Gold

10:30 am show hf missed by 16 Tickets
1:45 Pm show hf

#Pvr
1:00 Pm show hf 
4:15 Pm show hf missed by 1 Ticket
7:00 Pm show hf missed by 1 Ticket
10:00 Pm show 4 Tickets remaining

#Q_cinemas
8:00 Pm show 14 Tickets remaining
10:45 Pm show 24 Tickets remaining

#Pan_cinemas
8:40 Pm show 2 Tickets remaining
11:00 pm show 50 Tickets remaining

----------


## Niyas Naz

Ivanmare kond.. Ennechu pode  :Mad:

----------


## shivankuty

> 3c adthullu enkil 2 thtrile collection eduthitano parayune motham idu pulimurukantem idam..pine vivaravakasam itta muvattupuzha enkilum fst day ethinanu kuduthal ennu anveshichit venam ee panikoke pokan...ningale oke samathikunnu lal film hitayal matram pora oru karanavasalum mammootty film vijayikan padila nthoru mentality anu


Tgfnte 70% centrsle collctnm ittrnu...athil ellam mistaks aanu...athippo oppathnte caslm angne thanne...grossm taxm match aavila...pinne puli aano tgf aano first day koodthalenu ithnu purathulla kurch comtcts ulla nalla ikka fans arelumndl chdcha mathi...track chytha oridth polum first day break chyn tgfnu kazhnjtla...apzha record

Sent from my P7072G using Tapatalk

----------


## Niyas Naz

*
ANGAMALI CARNIVAL 9:45PM*

----------


## The wrong one

Lakshmi theater Bengaluru 900+ Seater
Only front Two rows remaining For 9:45 Show
 Sure HF...!!!

 :Band:  :Band:  :Band: 

Sent from my SM-T231 using Tapatalk

----------


## shivankuty

> antony sir paranjallo appo antony sir paranjal onnum vishwasikkilla ?


Antony alla evan paranjlm moola undngl chinthich nknm...allathe star ittenm parnj pokkikond nadkrth

Sent from my P7072G using Tapatalk

----------


## ACHOOTTY

> Appo tgf thallytho????masterpiece????nthinu ivde thanne second fastest 10cr ennu thoppil joppnu kodtha teamsa...
> 
> Sent from my P7072G using Tapatalk


Thallu thallapoante kuthaka avakasam alla ennu keralathile ellavarum oppam thallimalathiyathode manasdilakki. Pinne avar aa cslculator medichaanu collection idunnathu.

Athu undakkiya antonykku kodutho athinu sesham ulla ella thallinyem credit.

----------


## Niyas Naz

*
Karungappaly carnival 7 pm

171/194
*

----------


## Iyyer The Great

Pala universal innu kidiloski status aanu..noon show thanne around 75%..matinee 80% and first show HF missed by few tickets..pics coming soon  :Drum: 

SS nu HF pratheekshikkunnu  :Yahoo:

----------


## shivankuty

> Ivanmare kond.. Ennechu pode


Nee adyam ivdullvnmrodu ath para...success celebrate chyunthnu pakarm baki ullvrkittu kuthuna parpdi nirthu...appo nalla thread aayi ith poykolum

Sent from my P7072G using Tapatalk

----------


## moovybuf

> Ithrem IH n Records swantham star nte peril illee bros..second polum kodukkilla ennu paranjaal enthoru kashtamaanu..
> Ee thread alambakkaruth pls..
> Ikka fans aaya bros pls, nammakk ippol ithu mathram nokkam.....
> Nammade producer oru updates polum idatha sthithikk veruthe alambundakkunnathil arthamilla..


Why r u begging like this  :Doh:

----------


## Don David

Kappa kola Status everywhere ...!!!Malabar area innu kidukkan status aanu !!

Sent from my vivo 1723 using Tapatalk

----------


## Niyas Naz

* KOLLAM*

----------


## moovybuf

> Nee adyam ivdullvnmrodu ath para...success celebrate chyunthnu pakarm baki ullvrkittu kuthuna parpdi nirthu...appo nalla thread aayi ith poykolum
> 
> Sent from my P7072G using Tapatalk


Ningalu vannu kuthichittu enthinaanu ee upadeshan...
The thing is u don't like a mammooty film success.. why don't u just ignore it ?

----------


## The wrong one

One more Big Capacity theatre, Bengaluru

Sent from my SM-T231 using Tapatalk

----------


## Iyyer The Great

> 8 days undayt polum tgf 91% occpncy first week undarnu @ apsara...crownm pvsm vere...days koodmbol occpncy kurythe ullu
> WC athra influentl alla but mazha...a big factor
> 
> Sent from my P7072G using Tapatalk


Sree plus Apsara varunna viewers nokkiyal Apsara 95 to 100 percentage nu ulla aalundallo..
Pinne TGF nu 4/8 were holidays or opening weekend..ithinu 2/6 holidays..

----------


## ACHOOTTY

> * ARIESPLEX AUDI 1 - 10:45PM SH*


Entammo. 690 seater.  Appurathu kairaliyum, sreeyum, padmanabhayum, devipriyayum multiyum ullappo.

Churungiyathh  2000 per kaanum 2 nd show time.

Choriyanmare ee 2000 ticket onnum ninte tracked collectiomil varilla.  Athondu ninte okke track ithu pole brahmanda vijaya padathinu chilavavilla. Athokke so called multi albudhangalkku.

----------


## yathra

Apsara balcony

----------


## The wrong one

SPI Palazzo Forum Vijaya Mall Chennai 
7:35 Show SOLD OUT....!!!!!!
 :Band: 

Sent from my SM-T231 using Tapatalk

----------


## Antonio

Tomo Tripunithura, Cinemax 5 each
PVR including gold-6 shows 
Ippozhee RED

----------


## sha



----------


## Antonio

Harippad SN Tomo all shows fast filling

----------


## sha



----------


## The wrong one

ROI Kidu Status All Over...!!!!
Ellayidathum 90℅+ shows...!!!!
Extra ordinary Booking For #AS  On all over India...!
Polichadukkal Continues..!!!

Sent from my SM-T231 using Tapatalk

----------


## shameenls

Bro ഇപ്പൊ ഒന്ന് നോക്കിയേരെ കുറച്ചു കഴിഞ്ഞാൽ % എടുക്കാൻ ഒക്കില്ല. Sold out ആകും.😎😎😎


> Full aayal nammal happy...
> 11.10 okke oola timing aanu...
> Uncle num undarunnu aa time...
> Anyway Abraham going much much better...


Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk

----------


## The wrong one

Ee thoppi thokkil vachulla  varandayiloodulla nadatham adipoliyan.. Kasabayilum und..😍😍😌


> 


Sent from my SM-T231 using Tapatalk

----------


## Antonio

Kollam RP mall 8 n 10.30 pm very few tickets remaining

----------


## sha



----------


## Madmax

9.45 pm .. 3 show almost full .. few tickets remain 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## The wrong one

Pan 11:10 Show...Mmkk ithokke nalla Best Time aan. 😍😍

Sent from my SM-T231 using Tapatalk

----------


## Madmax

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Madmax

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## sha



----------


## Madmax

Tsr inox.. few tickets remain 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## The wrong one

Kochi Polichadukkals

Sent from my SM-T231 using Tapatalk

----------


## Iyyer The Great

Vanitha complexil ore time il 3 screen full..pwoli  :Drum:

----------


## sethuramaiyer

Aaha.. Collection paranju veendum adi pidi aaya.. Lets enjoy the success of Abraham for now.. Other factors aaya mazha, football okke mari kadannu padam munnottu pokatte...

----------


## Akhil krishnan

Ambo Kurach Nerathek Maari Ninnapolekum Kola Koli Updates Aanallo Ivde.. Ikka Polichu Adukkukayanallo.. 😍😍😍

Sent from my LLD-AL10 using Tapatalk

----------


## 4EVER

Choriyaaaaan vendi aarum ingotttu keranam ennillaaaa.....

----------


## sha

http://malayalam.webdunia.com/articl...2300023_1.html

----------


## yathra

> Vanitha complexil ore time il 3 screen full..pwoli


Avide record akan chance und . Tracking nadakunnundo

----------


## Rangeela

> The biggest hit after a long time.  Thalli malarthi valippichu neetti odippichavante okke annakkil thallikettiya vijayam.
> 
> 2 nd week ilum pemariyum, world cup um vaka vekkathe hf perumazhayumaayi abraham munnottu.
> 
> Giga mega Blockbuster.


 :Cheerleader:  :Cheerleader: Giga Mega Blockbuster  :Cheerleader:  :Cheerleader:

----------


## yathra

Kollam gmax increased to 6sh 
 @Don David @Madhavanunni

----------


## Rangeela

> Choriyaaaaan vendi aarum ingotttu keranam ennillaaaa.....


Correct!!!!  :Hi:  :Hi:  :Hi:

----------


## yathra

Mejestic njarakkal vare mass booking

----------


## Kannan Mahesh

Multi Ekm.. Nalathe advance booking upto the time 8p. m today 
Rs. 4,16,285.00
Pvr lulu.. 191544
Oberon.. 95781
Q cinemas.. 63830
Pan.. 32580
Pvr gold.. 32550..this is phenomenal.. 
Allathe enthu parayan..
50lakhs nammal inne thikachu kazhinju.. 
Terrific..

----------


## Sajil K R

Mundakayam rd cinemas

Sent from my Lenovo A6020a40 using Tapatalk

----------


## SachinMammookka

Happy to see great review for Abraham!!! Parents kadnirunnu.... good opinion 

Ippo nalla busy aanu, so can't be active as before 


Thanks for the members who are updating the status of the movie

----------


## emirates

> Happy to see great review for Abraham!!! Parents kadnirunnu.... good opinion 
> 
> Ippo nalla busy aanu, so can't be active as before 
> 
> 
> Thanks for the members who are updating the status of the movie


We miss you lot 

Sent from my X9009 using Tapatalk

----------


## Antonio

> Happy to see great review for Abraham!!! Parents kadnirunnu.... good opinion 
> 
> Ippo nalla busy aanu, so can't be active as before 
> 
> 
> Thanks for the members who are updating the status of the movie


Broooo..
We all missed u so much bro..
Eppozhelum oru post okke ittoode
I was asking in Uncle thread n here also..
Evideya...
Ittechum poyennu karuthi...
Happy to see you again..

----------


## DAVID007

> Happy to see great review for Abraham!!! Parents kadnirunnu.... good opinion 
> 
> Ippo nalla busy aanu, so can't be active as before 
> 
> 
> Thanks for the members who are updating the status of the movie


Annan thirumbi vanthitean nu sollu ;)  ;) 

Sent from my SM-G360FY using Tapatalk

----------


## SachinMammookka

> We miss you lot 
> 
> Sent from my X9009 using Tapatalk





> Broooo..
> We all missed u so much bro..
> Eppozhelum oru post okke ittoode
> I was asking in Uncle thread n here also..
> Evideya...
> Ittechum poyennu karuthi...
> Happy to see you again..



thanks for the nice words, oru Parent aayente kurachu thirakkukal okke undu :) .....pinne officeilum nalla work load aanu...... 
ente updates ilum important padam koluthi allo sooo happy for that

----------


## SachinMammookka

> Annan thirumbi vanthitean nu sollu ;)  ;) 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G360FY using Tapatalk



:) so happy for the love by FK members

----------


## Devarajan Master

> Vanitha complexil ore time il 3 screen full..pwoli


Amazing run in Vanitha complex

----------


## chandru

Jam packed parking with good number of families at Anurag Shoranur for first show!

----------


## emirates

Shornur Anurag 7pm show house full
Still daily 5shows continue 
Source Fb live by fakru 

Happy houseful days

Sent from my X9009 using Tapatalk

----------


## Sajil K R

Abhilash second show

Sent from my Lenovo A6020a40 using Tapatalk

----------


## chandru

> Amazing run in Vanitha complex



its like Saritha-Savitha of 80's now...hugely popular..

----------


## Akhil krishnan

Alappuzha Kairali Housefull




Sent from my LLD-AL10 using Tapatalk

----------


## Akhil krishnan

Chengannur C Cinemas First Show



Sent from my LLD-AL10 using Tapatalk

----------


## pnikhil007

Can anyone confirm if As is palaying in Kodali Sreelakshmi theater (Tsr district)
Its showing as 4 shows in Mathrubhumi e paper. The film was released here last week or this week...?
This theater was under rennovation..

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk

----------


## Madmax

Pvr lulu house full 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## raj3333

Kodungallure  second  House  full screen 1 and2 , heavy  retuns

Sent from my vivo 1727 using Tapatalk

----------


## Madmax

Cinemax obron- one ticket remain to full 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Akhil krishnan

> Can anyone confirm if As is palaying in Kodali Sreelakshmi theater (Tsr district)
> Its showing as 4 shows in Mathrubhumi e paper. The film was released here last week or this week...?
> This theater was under rennovation..
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


reopen cheythu.. from this week AS Release Aayi

Sent from my LLD-AL10 using Tapatalk

----------


## Cinemalover

Great Going  :Clap:  :Clap: 

Celebration for both Mammukka Fans & Mollywood  :cheers: 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk

----------


## Mammooka fan

Tvm aries 10 30 pm 85% booked kidu big screen

----------


## maryland

Thrissur Ganam
9:30pm Show: SOLD OUT  :Band:  :Clap:

----------


## raj3333

> Kodungallure  second  House  full screen 1 and2 , heavy  retuns
> 
> Sent from my vivo 1727 using Tapatalk


Full  family  and all generations 

Sent from my vivo 1727 using Tapatalk

----------


## maryland

> Can anyone confirm if As is palaying in Kodali Sreelakshmi theater (Tsr district)
> Its showing as 4 shows in Mathrubhumi e paper. The film was released here last week or this week...?
> This theater was under rennovation..
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


From yesterday... :Clap: 
mmade swantham Thrissur... :Clap:

----------


## abraham

Pan cinemas Okke pwolichadukkal

----------


## maryland

Thrissur Inox
10:00pm show: only 16 seats left.. :Clap: 
SURE HF  :Band:  :Clap: 



mmade swantham Thrissur... :Clap:

----------


## Sajil K R

Kottayam Abhilash 900 seater housefull

Sent from my Lenovo A6020a40 using Tapatalk

----------


## Akhil krishnan

PVR Lulu 10 pm Show Sold Out

Sent from my LLD-AL10 using Tapatalk

----------


## maryland

> Amazing run in Vanitha complex


evideyaanu amazing allaathathu? :Band: 
polichadukkal at its peak.. :Clap:

----------


## Kannan Mahesh

> Multi Ekm.. Nalathe advance booking upto the time 8p. m today 
> Rs. 4,16,285.00
> Pvr lulu.. 191544
> Oberon.. 95781
> Q cinemas.. 63830
> Pan.. 32580
> Pvr gold.. 32550..this is phenomenal.. 
> Allathe enthu parayan..
> 50lakhs nammal inne thikachu kazhinju.. 
> Terrific..


We collection aarum kandille.. Ithockeyanu sarikkum soooppeerr...

----------


## Akhil krishnan

Nilambur FairyLand First Show



Sent from my LLD-AL10 using Tapatalk

----------


## Kannan Mahesh

> Kottayam Abhilash 900 seater housefull
> 
> Sent from my Lenovo A6020a40 using Tapatalk


This is something special 🛩🛩🛩

----------


## Akhil krishnan

Perumbavoor EVM



Sent from my LLD-AL10 using Tapatalk

----------


## Tigerbasskool

> Ningalu vannu kuthichittu enthinaanu ee upadeshan...
> The thing is u don't like a mammooty film success.. why don't u just ignore it ?


sivankutty um sidharthan vallathee kastepedunnu .....ivanmaaree support cheyaan veree lal fans unnum illee ipol videe  :Sad: ...20 peru chernu 2 peree thallunee polee undu postings kaanaan  :Laughing:  
enthaylum padam nalle polee kolithiyittu undennu chorichal kaanumbol manasalaavum...pinne aadhi ayittu ullee comparison :rofl: :ulluppu:

----------


## maryland

> This is something special 


 :Yahoo:  :Yahoo:  :Yahoo:

----------


## Niyas Naz

*Tripunitthura central second show moving to housefull*

----------


## Akhil krishnan

Muvattupuzha Issac



Sent from my LLD-AL10 using Tapatalk

----------


## Niyas Naz

*
Aluva casino second show moving to housefull*

----------


## Sajil K R

> This is something special 🛩🛩🛩


തീർച്ച ആയും ഷൈജു 
😁😁

Sent from my Lenovo A6020a40 using Tapatalk

----------


## Niyas Naz

* THRISSUR GANAM SS*

----------


## maryland

> sivankutty um sidharthan vallathee kastepedunnu .....ivanmaaree support cheyaan veree lal fans unnum illee ipol videe ...20 peru chernu 2 peree thallunee polee undu postings kaanaan  
> enthaylum padam nalle polee kolithiyittu undennu chorichal kaanumbol manasalaavum...pinne aadhi ayittu ullee comparison :rofl: :ulluppu:


manassil kuttabodham thonnithudangiyaal pinne cheyyunnathellaam yaanthrikamaayippovum.. :Robot:

----------


## maryland

> * THRISSUR GANAM SS*


mmade Thrissur... :Clap:

----------


## Niyas Naz

* KOTTAYAM ABHILASH SS HOUSEFULL*

----------


## Akhil krishnan

Edappaly Vanitha 9.45pm Show Sold Out In Both Screens

Sent from my LLD-AL10 using Tapatalk

----------


## Akhil krishnan

Sent from my LLD-AL10 using Tapatalk

----------


## Loud speaker

All Area Thookkiyadi Mass...

----------


## Akhil krishnan

Sent from my LLD-AL10 using Tapatalk

----------


## Akhil krishnan

Thrissur Inox




Sent from my LLD-AL10 using Tapatalk

----------


## Niyas Naz

*
TVM* 

* PADMANABHA* 


*

CARNIVAL*

----------


## Mammooka fan

Tvm sp peyad 10 30pm 90% 
Tvm okke heavy

----------


## Akhil krishnan

Angamaly



Sent from my LLD-AL10 using Tapatalk

----------


## maryland

> Thrissur Inox
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my LLD-AL10 using Tapatalk


 @ACHOOTTY... :Helohelo: 


kelkkunnundallo...lle? :Helohelo:

----------


## Akhil krishnan

Kollam



Sent from my LLD-AL10 using Tapatalk

----------


## Akhil krishnan

Thalassery




Sent from my LLD-AL10 using Tapatalk

----------


## Akhil krishnan

Karunagapally




Sent from my LLD-AL10 using Tapatalk

----------


## Akhil krishnan

Kodungallur



Sent from my LLD-AL10 using Tapatalk

----------


## Akhil krishnan

Muvattupuzha




Sent from my LLD-AL10 using Tapatalk

----------


## Sajil K R

Kottayam😍😍

Sent from my Lenovo A6020a40 using Tapatalk

----------


## maryland

:Band:  :Clap:  :Band:

----------


## Niyas Naz

*
Edappally vanitha second show screen 1 and 3 housefull

Screen4 - 8 tickets remaining*

----------


## ACHOOTTY

> @ACHOOTTY...
> 
> 
> kelkkunnundallo...lle?


Sat and sunday full aakkan ningade update veno? Njangal pkd onnum sat and sun update cheyyarilla. Karanam working days thanne full aanu. Appo veruthe enthinu time waste cheyyunnu.

----------


## Akhil krishnan

Trivandrum



Sent from my LLD-AL10 using Tapatalk

----------


## Niyas Naz

*

Chalakudy Surabhi screen 1 second show.. 20 mnts more*

----------


## maryland

> Sat and sunday full aakkan ningade update veno? Njangal pkd onnum sat and sun update cheyyarilla. Karanam working days thanne full aanu. Appo veruthe enthinu time waste cheyyunnu.


i am the sorry... :Vandivittu:

----------


## Deepu k

> * KOTTAYAM ABHILASH SS HOUSEFULL*


Kidilan. Ithingane thudaratte

----------


## Akhil krishnan

Chennai



Sent from my LLD-AL10 using Tapatalk

----------


## maryland

Thrissur Inox 10:00pm Show: SOLD OUT  :Band:  :Clap:  :Band:

----------


## Akhil krishnan

Bengaluru



Sent from my LLD-AL10 using Tapatalk

----------


## PEACE THRU WAR

> Sat and sunday full aakkan ningade update veno? Njangal pkd onnum sat and sun update cheyyarilla. Karanam working days thanne full aanu. Appo veruthe enthinu time waste cheyyunnu.


Movie kando????

----------


## Akhil krishnan

Mumbai Tomorrow Bookings



Sent from my LLD-AL10 using Tapatalk

----------


## Niyas Naz

*ARIESPLEX AUDI 1 - 10:45PM*

----------


## Phantom 369

Trivandrum Aries Plex 10.15 pm show:

Rate 415 : 42/42
Rate 210 : 520/653

----------


## Akhil krishnan

Delhi Tomorrow Bookings



Sent from my LLD-AL10 using Tapatalk

----------


## Niyas Naz

*
KATTANAM GANAM SS HOUSEFULL..

Extra screen added @ kattanm Ganam cine complex.... 🔥🔥💪💪💪

*

----------


## Akhil krishnan

Sent from my LLD-AL10 using Tapatalk

----------


## Tigerbasskool

> i am the sorry...

----------


## Niyas Naz

*
INOX*

----------


## Akhil krishnan

Derrick Mass At Australia

#AbrahaminteSanthathikal started with HF show at #Brisbane #Australia🙏🙏 Due to high demand of tickets one more show added at Event Cinemas Garden City on #June30😍😍

Sent from my LLD-AL10 using Tapatalk

----------


## Niyas Naz

*
EDAPALLY - ALL 3 SCREENS - HOUSEFULL  *

----------


## Iyyer The Great

> Kottayam Abhilash 900 seater housefull
> 
> Sent from my Lenovo A6020a40 using Tapatalk


Best status of the day so far..  :Drum: 

Getting good/kidu status in a huge capacity theatre is one thing but getting a HF is simply just another level..second week viewers il front rowil irunnu kaanan madichu thirichu pokunnavar orupaadu und..so HF aavunnath is very special..

----------


## The wrong one

Apsara SS enthayi..?

Sent from my SM-T231 using Tapatalk

----------


## Akhil krishnan

Kochi EVM



Sent from my LLD-AL10 using Tapatalk

----------


## Niyas Naz

HARIPPAD SS

----------


## Akhil krishnan

Kollam Pranavam



Sent from my LLD-AL10 using Tapatalk

----------


## Akhil krishnan

Kaatakada Swaram Layam



Sent from my LLD-AL10 using Tapatalk

----------


## Niyas Naz

*TVM*

----------


## Akhil krishnan

Chennai Theatre Owner



Sent from my LLD-AL10 using Tapatalk

----------


## raj3333

Sreekaaleswary  kodungallure 

Sent from my vivo 1727 using Tapatalk

----------


## Tigerbasskool

‘അബ്രഹാമിന്*റെ സന്തതികള്*’ ബോക്സോഫീസില്* 25 കോടിയും കടന്ന് കുതിക്കുകയാണ്. ഗ്രേറ്റ്ഫാദറിന്*റെ കളക്ഷന്* റെക്കോര്*ഡുകളൊക്കെ പഴങ്കഥയാക്കി, മമ്മൂട്ടിയുടെ കരിയറിലെ ബ്രഹ്മാണ്ഡഹിറ്റായി ഇതു മാറുകയാണ്. ദിവസങ്ങള്*ക്കുള്ളില്* ചിത്രം ഗ്രേറ്റ്ഫാദറിന്*റെ ടോട്ടല്* കളക്ഷനെ പിന്തള്ളുമെന്ന് ഉറപ്പായിക്കഴിഞ്ഞു.

കേരളത്തില്* നിന്നുമാത്രം 20 കോടിയിലേറെ കളക്ഷന്* നേടിയ അബ്രഹാമിന്*റെ സന്തതികള്* മലയാള സിനിമയുടെ സകലപരിമിതികളെയും മറികടക്കുന്ന ഹിറ്റായിരിക്കുകയാണ്. പുലിമുരുകനില്* മാത്രമാണ് മുമ്പ് ഇതുപോലെ ആവേശകരമായ ഒരു സ്വീകരണം കാണാനായത്. എന്തായാലും ഷാജി പാടൂര്* എന്ന സംവിധായകന്*റെ ആദ്യ ചിത്രം തന്നെ അഭിമാനകരമായ നേട്ടമാണ് സമ്മാനിച്ചിരിക്കുന്നത്.

http://malayalam.webdunia.com/articl...2200027_1.html

----------


## Akhil krishnan

Calicut Regal



Sent from my LLD-AL10 using Tapatalk

----------


## Saathan



----------


## Dasettan

Naale kondu 55L  :Clap: 


> 


Sent from my SM-G615F using Tapatalk

----------


## Tigerbasskool



----------


## Akhil krishnan

> 


Thookiadi..Megastarrr

Sent from my LLD-AL10 using Tapatalk

----------


## Kuruvila

> Lakshmi theater Bengaluru 900+ Seater
> Only front Two rows remaining For 9:45 Show
>  Sure HF...!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-T231 using Tapatalk


അതിന്റെ scrn shrt ഉണ്ടോ ??
ഞാൻ നൂഒക്കിയിട്ടു ആ തീയേറ്റർ കണ്ടില്ല...
Paytm 

Sent from my 1201 using Tapatalk

----------


## Deepu k

> 


Very good 10 housefull.mammotty padangal athra poratha kochi multiflexilum nalla reethiyil pokunnundallo.

----------


## Akhil krishnan

> അതിന്റെ scrn shrt ഉണ്ടോ ??
> ഞാൻ നൂഒക്കിയിട്ടു ആ തീയേറ്റർ കണ്ടില്ല...
> Paytm 
> 
> Sent from my 1201 using Tapatalk





Sent from my LLD-AL10 using Tapatalk

----------


## Niyas Naz

*

Valarkav Ganam*

----------


## Mike

Alappey

Heavy returns

https://www.facebook.com/MammoottyFa...9526691074091/

----------


## Phantom 369

> 


Going Good oru 90% expect cheytirunnu 😊

----------


## Abin thomas

> Best status of the day so far.. 
> 
> Getting good/kidu status in a huge capacity theatre is one thing but getting a HF is simply just another level..second week viewers il front rowil irunnu kaanan madichu thirichu pokunnavar orupaadu und..so HF aavunnath is very special..


Ellayidathum best status anu.pakshe ktym kiduki kalanju.swantham natile ettavum valiya theatril oru ikka padam hf ayi odunnath kanan oru prethyeka sugama.

----------


## Niyas Naz

*

ചേർത്തല കൈരളി 2nd show HF*

----------


## Niyas Naz

*

ALEPPY KAIRALI & SREE HOUSEFULL*

----------


## The wrong one

Nerathe parayande... Ippo booking close ayi..book my show appil scrn shot edukkanel oru moonu screen shot edukkedndi varum full kittan..Athukondan scrn shot edukkanjath..morningil edutha screen shot ivide ittittund enn thonnunnu...Avide innalem HF kalichirunnu ivide thanne updates und


> അതിന്റെ scrn shrt ഉണ്ടോ ??
> ഞാൻ നൂഒക്കിയിട്ടു ആ തീയേറ്റർ കണ്ടില്ല...
> Paytm 
> 
> Sent from my 1201 using Tapatalk


Sent from my SM-T231 using Tapatalk

----------


## Akhil krishnan

Pathanamtittha




Sent from my LLD-AL10 using Tapatalk

----------


## Iyyer The Great

> *TVM*


Appo TVM second show
Kairali- HF
Sree- HF
Padmanabha- HF
Devipriya- HF
Mall of Travancore- HF
Greenfield- HF
Ariesplex biggest screen- Almost full?

----------


## perumal

> EKM Kavitha #First Show ��
> #AbrahaminteSanthathikal #DerickAbraham #HugeRush #SecondWeek#Mammootty #ShajiPadoor #HaneefAdeni


Ente bike nte photo um undalo  :Laughing: 
Njan ee show ku undarnu  :Drum:   :Drum: 

Second time  :Yeye: 

With family..wife nu also nice opinion  :Yeye: 

Koch mammookka nte mass dialog varumbo oke full kayyadi arnu  :Laughing:  3 vayasulu ..ennalum correct timing il claps oke  :Laughing:

----------


## Akhil krishnan

> Nerathe parayande... Ippo booking close ayi..book my show appil scrn shot edukkanel oru moonu screen shot edukkedndi varum full kittan..Athukondan scrn shot edukkanjath..morningil edutha screen shot ivide ittittund enn thonnunnu...Avide innalem HF kalichirunnu ivide thanne updates und
> 
> Sent from my SM-T231 using Tapatalk


ithalle



Sent from my LLD-AL10 using Tapatalk

----------


## sudeepdayal

> Happy to see great review for Abraham!!! Parents kadnirunnu.... good opinion 
> 
> Ippo nalla busy aanu, so can't be active as before 
> 
> 
> Thanks for the members who are updating the status of the movie


Evide aliyaa?? Ivide oru padam BB aayappo aagoshikkan die hard Ikka fans okke illathayallo..


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Akhil krishnan

Edappal Sarada



Sent from my LLD-AL10 using Tapatalk

----------


## The wrong one

> Going Good oru 90% expect cheytirunnu 😊


Q morning show{9:50} dull an allel 90 above vannene

Sent from my SM-T231 using Tapatalk

----------


## Akhil krishnan

Kottarakara Minerva



Sent from my LLD-AL10 using Tapatalk

----------


## Iyyer The Great

> Ellayidathum best status anu.pakshe ktym kiduki kalanju.swantham natile ettavum valiya theatril oru ikka padam hf ayi odunnath kanan oru prethyeka sugama.


TVM city also vere level
4 theatres and 2 multis HF
Aries almost full in big screen

----------


## Niyas Naz

*

EKM KAVITHA SS 


FC : 546/775
BC : 360/360

900VIEWERS🔥🔥
*

----------


## Kannan Mahesh

> Very good 10 housefull.mammotty padangal athra poratha kochi multiflexilum nalla reethiyil pokunnundallo.


2 Hf missed by 1 Ticket each..😖😖😖

----------


## The wrong one

> ithalle
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my LLD-AL10 using Tapatalk


Yup ithu thanne

Sent from my SM-T231 using Tapatalk

----------


## The wrong one

Kola kolli update..!!!!


> Appo TVM second show
> Kairali- HF
> Sree- HF
> Padmanabha- HF
> Devipriya- HF
> Mall of Travancore- HF
> Greenfield- HF
> Ariesplex biggest screen- Almost full?


Sent from my SM-T231 using Tapatalk

----------


## Niyas Naz

*
TVM KAIRALI SS HOUSEFULL*

----------


## Akhil krishnan

Pan 11pm Show Sold Out

Sent from my LLD-AL10 using Tapatalk

----------


## Abin thomas

Kottayam abhilash tomorrow matinee fast filling  :Band:

----------


## Akhil krishnan

Q Cinemas



Sent from my LLD-AL10 using Tapatalk

----------


## The wrong one

PVR Forum Neighborhood Mall 
10:00PM Show Sold Out...!!!
Another HF Show in Bengaluru

Sent from my SM-T231 using Tapatalk

----------


## kannur Raja

,2mrw book chaythittund. Gopalan signature mall, old Madras road Bangalore

----------


## Akhil krishnan

Tomorrow Multies Bookings



Sent from my LLD-AL10 using Tapatalk

----------


## SachinMammookka



----------


## Phantom 369

Carnival Greenfield, Trivandrum only 1 ticket remaining

----------


## Kannan Mahesh

Ithellam swapnam allallo alle.. 😁😁😁😁..athra santhosham thonnunnu...

----------


## Mike

And the 900+ seater Lakshmi theatre in Bangalore hit a houseful status for the second consecutive day.
#AbrahaminteSanthathikal #BlockbusterSanthathikal

----------


## Akhil krishnan

Palakkad Priya Housefull




Sent from my LLD-AL10 using Tapatalk

----------


## SachinMammookka



----------


## Niyas Naz

*
PATTAMBI SS HOUSEFULL*

----------


## Mike

Pattanamtitta Second Show 😊
#AbrahaminteSanthathikal #DerickAbraham #HugeRush #SecondWeek#Mammootty #ShajiPadoor #HaneefAdeni

----------


## Iyyer The Great

> Appo TVM second show
> Kairali- HF
> Sree- HF
> Padmanabha- HF
> Devipriya- HF
> Mall of Travancore- HF
> Greenfield- HF
> Ariesplex biggest screen- Almost full?


Small correction
Sree around 25 tickets baaki..baaki okke correct

----------


## The wrong one

ROI Kola Kolli Status ...
Ithrem pratheekshichilla
Bengaluru, Hyderabad,Delhi okke HF shows..!!!
Padam nalla koluthu Kolutheettund...!!!!!

Sent from my SM-T231 using Tapatalk

----------


## SachinMammookka



----------


## Akhil krishnan

Pattambi Krishna Housefull



Sent from my LLD-AL10 using Tapatalk

----------


## Mike

Calicut Regal HF

----------


## SachinMammookka



----------


## Mike

Mavelikkara Prathiba Second Show 
#AbrahaminteSanthathikal #DerickAbraham #HugeRush #SecondWeek#Mammootty #ShajiPadoor #HaneefAdeni

----------


## Antonio

Tvm to kasaargod ore Housefull perumazha
Considering multi n tracked screens the collection is nearly 90 percent or above of the First day collection..
Good sign..
It's Jobyeattan responsibility to hold the film over next weekend too with almost same show count...

----------


## Kannan Mahesh

> 


Second day sheshamulla ettavum valiya kerala gross innavumo🤔🤔🤔

----------


## Antonio

> Second day sheshamulla ettavum valiya kerala gross innavumo🤔🤔🤔


Yup
More than Monday.. definitely

----------


## Phantom 369

> Small correction
> Sree around 25 tickets baaki..baaki okke correct


SREE 20 tickets only 😇

----------


## King Amal

Tvm.. Peyad Sp 20 tickets remaining..  (20min left) 
Sree- 15 tickets remaining.. 
Sure housefull..

----------


## Antonio

> Small correction
> Sree around 25 tickets baaki..baaki okke correct


Sree aanel Calicut aanu ikka fort ..
He he

----------


## Akhil krishnan

JB Cinemas Kollam



Sent from my LLD-AL10 using Tapatalk

----------


## King Amal

Peyad SP 6 more tickets only..  



> Tvm.. Peyad Sp 20 tickets remaining..  (20min left) 
> Sree- 15 tickets remaining.. 
> Sure housefull..

----------


## Antonio

> 


Broo..
Vannathum screenshot ready..
U are awesome bro...
Thanks for coming back..

----------


## Akhil krishnan

North Paravur Kairali



Sent from my LLD-AL10 using Tapatalk

----------


## perumal

> Nee adyam ivdullvnmrodu ath para...success celebrate chyunthnu pakarm baki ullvrkittu kuthuna parpdi nirthu...appo nalla thread aayi ith poykolum
> 
> Sent from my P7072G using Tapatalk


Ninteyoke thread il chori ilatha pole..punyalanmar chamayatheda kuru pottal unnikale

----------


## Akhil krishnan

Karunagapally Khans



Sent from my LLD-AL10 using Tapatalk

----------


## perumal

> Vanitha complexil ore time il 3 screen full..pwoli


 :Yeye:   :Yeye:

----------


## Rangeela

> Appo TVM second show
> Kairali- HF
> Sree- HF
> Padmanabha- HF
> Devipriya- HF
> Mall of Travancore- HF
> Greenfield- HF
> Ariesplex biggest screen- Almost full?


 vallatha koluthayi poyiiiii....

----------


## Akhil krishnan

Its a Blockbuster Saturday for #AbrahaminteSanthathikal here in Kerala BoxOffice. Huge Number of House full Shows Reported.Super Sunday Guaranteed👌👌




Sent from my LLD-AL10 using Tapatalk

----------


## ACHOOTTY

> Movie kando????


2 time.

Innale ottakku.

Innu motham kudumbamayi.

Ellarkkum peruthu ishtayi.

----------


## perumal

> Kottayam Abhilash 900 seater housefull
> 
> Sent from my Lenovo A6020a40 using Tapatalk


Kiduveyyyyy  :Yeye:

----------


## Akhil krishnan

Mundakayam RD Cinemas



Sent from my LLD-AL10 using Tapatalk

----------


## BIGBrother

Kidu 
Kottayam kiduki

----------


## King Amal

Tvmil numma pwolich adukkunnu.. 😜



> vallatha koluthayi poyiiiii....

----------


## Abin thomas

> Kiduveyyyyy


Kottayam nalathe matinee ipole fast filling.baki ella showykum booking koluthi kerunnund.kottayam mass.

----------


## perumal

> Derrick Mass At Australia
> 
> #AbrahaminteSanthathikal started with HF show at #Brisbane #Australia🙏🙏 Due to high demand of tickets one more show added at Event Cinemas Garden City on #June30😍😍
> 
> Sent from my LLD-AL10 using Tapatalk


Kiduvey  :Drum:

----------


## Sajil K R

Sent from my Lenovo A6020a40 using Tapatalk

----------


## misbah7722

Kodungallure kaleeshwarry second show both screen 1 and screen 2 house8with heavy returns 

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk

----------


## Iyyer The Great

> 2 time.
> 
> Innale ottakku.
> 
> Innu motham kudumbamayi.
> 
> Ellarkkum peruthu ishtayi.


TVM status kandille.. romancham  :Yeye: 
Kairali, sree padmanabha, devipriya, MoT and Greenfield il HF
Sree 20 tickets nu HF miss
Aries big screen almost full
Really huuugeee  :Drum:

----------


## perumal

> 


Kidu...apo nale 55+ as predicted   :Drum:

----------


## Rajamaanikyam

In for Abraham.. HMT il kodura rush... Min 40% families aanu...

----------


## Rajamaanikyam

Full house..

----------


## King Amal

Peyad SP housefull aayi..

----------


## perumal

> *
> 
> EKM KAVITHA SS 
> 
> 
> FC : 546/775
> BC : 360/360
> 
> 900VIEWERS🔥🔥
> *


Kavitha  :Wub:   :Yeye:  ikka nte lucky theatre enn veendum theliyikunu

----------


## Dasettan

ഇരിക്കാൻ സീറ്റില്ല എങ്കിൽ ഞങ്ങൾ നിലത്തിരുന്ന് കാണും😏
 ഹല്ല പിന്നെ 😎😎
കോട്ടയം അഭിലാഷിൽ നിന്നുമുള്ള കാഴ്ച 😍
#8thday
2nd show
#Housefull
😎😎
#AbrahaminteSanthathikal😘

Sent from my SM-G615F using Tapatalk

----------


## Rangeela

> TVM status kandille.. romancham 
> Kairali, sree padmanabha, devipriya, MoT and Greenfield il HF
> Sree 20 tickets nu HF miss
> Aries big screen almost full
> Really huuugeee


. Mmade trivandrum!!!!!!!

----------


## perumal

[]




> Palakkad Priya Housefull
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my LLD-AL10 using Tapatalk


 :Drum:   :Drum:

----------


## Antonio

> Ingane ulla haters aanu pala sitesilum aasthana reviewers


Cash kittunnundaavum pinnallaaa

----------


## Phantom 369

Peyad SP House full

----------


## Akhil krishnan

Sent from my LLD-AL10 using Tapatalk

----------


## Antonio

> . Mmade trivandrum!!!!!!!


Mmade Alappuzha,  thudangi annu muthal rockalodu rockal aanu

----------


## perumal

> 


Kidu  :Drum:   :Drum:

----------


## misbah7722

കാലിക്കറ്റ്* regel 8:30, 11pm ഷോ  HF

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk

----------


## ACHOOTTY

> Its a Blockbuster Saturday for #AbrahaminteSanthathikal here in Kerala BoxOffice. Huge Number of House full Shows Reported.Super Sunday Guaranteed👌👌
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my LLD-AL10 using Tapatalk


Ente ponnee ithaanu BB.

Thalli thalli marichu, show count kanichu theatreil aalillathe ennam kanichu undakkunna collection illa ithu.

Off seasonil perum mazhayathu irangi, nippayeyum, wirld cup inem mari kadannu nedunna maha vijayam. Athinaal thanne ithinte vijayathinu patharamattu thilakkam undu.

Padam irangi 8 aam naalilum tvm il single screenil 4 idathu hf kairali, sree, devipriya and padmanabha ethandu 1500 per. Etravum valiya screen aries ethandu 600 seat already booked.  Ithinu purame niranju kaviyunna multies vereyum.  Chila thallu padangalkku track idunna multy allatto, aalukal niranjizhukunna single screen. 

Kottayathu 900 seater full, pkd 700 seater full, aleppey 2 theatreum full around 650 viewees, calicut aanel apsara yil 70 % fs balcony full and sree hf. More than 1000 viewers.  Ekm kavitha nearly 900 viewrs fr 2nd show multi onnum edukkunnilla 100% full. Ithu koodathe keralam embadum hf tharangam.

Ingine ulla padathinu okke aanu BB ennubvilikkendathu, collection thallendathu. Allathe adya 3 day yile hf board vachh 100 day valippikkunna padathinalla.

Giga mega blockbuster - Abraham

----------


## Rangeela

> Peyad SP housefull aayi..


Heavy!!!!!

----------


## KOBRA

Appole innum thookkiyadichu alle

----------


## bilal john

> And the 900+ seater Lakshmi theatre in Bangalore hit a houseful status for the second consecutive day.
> #AbrahaminteSanthathikal #BlockbusterSanthathikal


Heavyyyy😍😍😍

----------


## King Amal

Pinnalh...  Ithokke aanu mass..  Chumma ang polich adukunnu..  Off season- on season enn onnum nmk illa..  Vanna adich thoofan aakkiyitte madangu..  😎



> Ente ponnee ithaanu BB.
> 
> Thalli thalli marichu, show count kanichu theatreil aalillathe ennam kanichu undakkunna collection illa ithu.
> 
> Off seasonil perum mazhayathu irangi, nippayeyum, wirld cup inem mari kadannu nedunna maha vijayam. Athinaal thanne ithinte vijayathinu patharamattu thilakkam undu.
> 
> Padam irangi 8 aam naalilum tvm il single screenil 4 idathu hf kairali, sree, devipriya and padmanabha ethandu 1500 per. Etravum valiya screen aries ethandu 600 seat already booked.  Ithinu purame niranju kaviyunna multies vereyum.  Chila thallu padangalkku track idunna multy allatto, aalukal niranjizhukunna single screen. 
> 
> Kottayathu 900 seater full, pkd 700 seater full, aleppey 2 theatreum full around 650 viewees, calicut aanel apsara yil 70 % fs balcony full and sree hf. More than 1000 viewers.  Ekm kavitha nearly 900 viewrs fr 2nd show multi onnum edukkunnilla 100% full. Ithu koodathe keralam embadum hf tharangam.
> ...

----------


## KOBRA

> Ente ponnee ithaanu BB.
> 
> Thalli thalli marichu, show count kanichu theatreil aalillathe ennam kanichu undakkunna collection illa ithu.
> 
> Off seasonil perum mazhayathu irangi, nippayeyum, wirld cup inem mari kadannu nedunna maha vijayam. Athinaal thanne ithinte vijayathinu patharamattu thilakkam undu.
> 
> Padam irangi 8 aam naalilum tvm il single screenil 4 idathu hf kairali, sree, devipriya and padmanabha ethandu 1500 per. Etravum valiya screen aries ethandu 600 seat already booked.  Ithinu purame niranju kaviyunna multies vereyum.  Chila thallu padangalkku track idunna multy allatto, aalukal niranjizhukunna single screen. 
> 
> Kottayathu 900 seater full, pkd 700 seater full, aleppey 2 theatreum full around 650 viewees, calicut aanel apsara yil 70 % fs balcony full and sree hf. More than 1000 viewers.  Ekm kavitha nearly 900 viewrs fr 2nd show multi onnum edukkunnilla 100% full. Ithu koodathe keralam embadum hf tharangam.
> ...


Achooty special thookiyadi masssssssssssss

----------


## perumal

]




> Ente ponnee ithaanu BB.
> 
> Thalli thalli marichu, show count kanichu theatreil aalillathe ennam kanichu undakkunna collection illa ithu.
> 
> Off seasonil perum mazhayathu irangi, nippayeyum, wirld cup inem mari kadannu nedunna maha vijayam. Athinaal thanne ithinte vijayathinu patharamattu thilakkam undu.
> 
> Padam irangi 8 aam naalilum tvm il single screenil 4 idathu hf kairali, sree, devipriya and padmanabha ethandu 1500 per. Etravum valiya screen aries ethandu 600 seat already booked.  Ithinu purame niranju kaviyunna multies vereyum.  Chila thallu padangalkku track idunna multy allatto, aalukal niranjizhukunna single screen. 
> 
> Kottayathu 900 seater full, pkd 700 seater full, aleppey 2 theatreum full around 650 viewees, calicut aanel apsara yil 70 % fs balcony full and sree hf. More than 1000 viewers.  Ekm kavitha nearly 900 viewrs fr 2nd show multi onnum edukkunnilla 100% full. Ithu koodathe keralam embadum hf tharangam.
> ...


Achootyyy  :Clap:

----------


## Iyyer The Great

Pala Universal HF with returns... Returns including familes..Jose il marykutty kku aalu kerunnund returnsil ninnu  :Yeye: 

Pala share nale kondu 8 lakh kadakkum...will cross TGF and Oppam soon  :Yahoo:

----------


## Akhil krishnan

> Ente ponnee ithaanu BB.
> 
> Thalli thalli marichu, show count kanichu theatreil aalillathe ennam kanichu undakkunna collection illa ithu.
> 
> Off seasonil perum mazhayathu irangi, nippayeyum, wirld cup inem mari kadannu nedunna maha vijayam. Athinaal thanne ithinte vijayathinu patharamattu thilakkam undu.
> 
> Padam irangi 8 aam naalilum tvm il single screenil 4 idathu hf kairali, sree, devipriya and padmanabha ethandu 1500 per. Etravum valiya screen aries ethandu 600 seat already booked.  Ithinu purame niranju kaviyunna multies vereyum.  Chila thallu padangalkku track idunna multy allatto, aalukal niranjizhukunna single screen. 
> 
> Kottayathu 900 seater full, pkd 700 seater full, aleppey 2 theatreum full around 650 viewees, calicut aanel apsara yil 70 % fs balcony full and sree hf. More than 1000 viewers.  Ekm kavitha nearly 900 viewrs fr 2nd show multi onnum edukkunnilla 100% full. Ithu koodathe keralam embadum hf tharangam.
> ...


Achootty Oora Mass Dialogue 😍😍

Sent from my LLD-AL10 using Tapatalk

----------


## Akhil krishnan

Wadakkanchery New Ragam..



Sent from my LLD-AL10 using Tapatalk

----------


## Deepu k

> Ellayidathum best status anu.pakshe ktym kiduki kalanju.swantham natile ettavum valiya theatril oru ikka padam hf ayi odunnath kanan oru prethyeka sugama.


Dada sahibum , thachileduthu chundanum okke palayil relese avathe kottayathu  varumbol  kandittundu abhlashile  janakoottam .ini kottayavum palayumokke pazhya reethiylottu varumennu pratheshikkam

----------


## Akhil krishnan

Kottayam Abhilash..



Sent from my LLD-AL10 using Tapatalk

----------


## Rangeela

> Ente ponnee ithaanu BB.
> 
> Thalli thalli marichu, show count kanichu theatreil aalillathe ennam kanichu undakkunna collection illa ithu.
> 
> Off seasonil perum mazhayathu irangi, nippayeyum, wirld cup inem mari kadannu nedunna maha vijayam. Athinaal thanne ithinte vijayathinu patharamattu thilakkam undu.
> 
> Padam irangi 8 aam naalilum tvm il single screenil 4 idathu hf kairali, sree, devipriya and padmanabha ethandu 1500 per. Etravum valiya screen aries ethandu 600 seat already booked.  Ithinu purame niranju kaviyunna multies vereyum.  Chila thallu padangalkku track idunna multy allatto, aalukal niranjizhukunna single screen. 
> 
> Kottayathu 900 seater full, pkd 700 seater full, aleppey 2 theatreum full around 650 viewees, calicut aanel apsara yil 70 % fs balcony full and sree hf. More than 1000 viewers.  Ekm kavitha nearly 900 viewrs fr 2nd show multi onnum edukkunnilla 100% full. Ithu koodathe keralam embadum hf tharangam.
> ...


.  Ithanu "" houseful blockbuster "" ......

----------


## Akhil krishnan

> Ith veronnumalla.feminism.parvathy issue kazhinj thudangiyatha.ninga kottayam abhilashil vannu nok collage penpiller muthal ammachimar vareyund padam kanan.ingane hatred reviewers ellarkum und including lalettan too.just ignore them.


ithinodu okke thirich parayan poyal nammal naarum.. athinu kottayam vare varanno all kerala ath thanne alle sambivikuna.. 6-60 vare ulla agesm groupil ulla ellarum padam kaanan varununu.. nothing can make me more happy than an ikka film getting superb response.. and Blockbuster collections.. 😍😍

Sent from my LLD-AL10 using Tapatalk

----------


## Abin thomas

> ithinodu okke thirich parayan poyal nammal naarum.. athinu kottayam vare varanno all kerala ath thanne alle sambivikuna.. 6-60 vare ulla agesm groupil ulla ellarum padam kaanan varununu.. nothing can make me more happy than an ikka film getting superb response.. and Blockbuster collections.. 😍😍
> 
> Sent from my LLD-AL10 using Tapatalk


Pinnalla....

----------


## amanvarish1

Shocking to see calicut apsara second show status...bcos the crowd has equal number of ladies and gents..balcony full...first class very good status..,that too in heavy downpour throughout calicut city and also sree theatre missed hf by 30 tickets second show.

----------


## BASH1982

> Ente ponnee ithaanu BB.
> 
> Thalli thalli marichu, show count kanichu theatreil aalillathe ennam kanichu undakkunna collection illa ithu.
> 
> Off seasonil perum mazhayathu irangi, nippayeyum, wirld cup inem mari kadannu nedunna maha vijayam. Athinaal thanne ithinte vijayathinu patharamattu thilakkam undu.
> 
> Padam irangi 8 aam naalilum tvm il single screenil 4 idathu hf kairali, sree, devipriya and padmanabha ethandu 1500 per. Etravum valiya screen aries ethandu 600 seat already booked.  Ithinu purame niranju kaviyunna multies vereyum.  Chila thallu padangalkku track idunna multy allatto, aalukal niranjizhukunna single screen. 
> 
> Kottayathu 900 seater full, pkd 700 seater full, aleppey 2 theatreum full around 650 viewees, calicut aanel apsara yil 70 % fs balcony full and sree hf. More than 1000 viewers.  Ekm kavitha nearly 900 viewrs fr 2nd show multi onnum edukkunnilla 100% full. Ithu koodathe keralam embadum hf tharangam.
> ...


Pinnalla 
Megastar mass

----------


## pnikhil007

> reopen cheythu.. from this week AS Release Aayi
> 
> Sent from my LLD-AL10 using Tapatalk


This week extra releasil ithu included aano..?  @Don David

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk

----------


## Akhil krishnan

Thalikulam Karthika HF



Sent from my LLD-AL10 using Tapatalk

----------


## ACHOOTTY

> Appole innum thookkiyadichu alle


oppam ivide chila choriyanmare nilathittum adichu........hihihihi

----------


## Deepu k

> Pala Universal HF with returns... Returns including familes..Jose il marykutty kku aalu kerunnund returnsil ninnu 
> 
> Pala share nale kondu 8 lakh kadakkum...will cross TGF and Oppam soon


Kollam. Njan monday matine kanubol balcony fullum first class 80% nu mukalil undayirunnu. Njan appale pratheshishu huge hit avum ennu. Monday valyiya thirkkuadvillnnayirunnu ente pratheesha.

----------


## Akhil krishnan

Shakthikulangara Kappithans



Sent from my LLD-AL10 using Tapatalk

----------


## ikka

Heavy Heavy Double Heavy
 :Band:   :Band:

----------


## Mike

Calicut regal

----------


## Iyyer The Great

> Kollam. Njan monday matine kanubol balcony fullum first class 80% nu mukalil undayirunnu. Njan appale pratheshishu huge hit avum ennu. Monday valyiya thirkkuadvillnnayirunnu ente pratheesha.


Super steady aanu padam..oru show polum mosham status vannitilla.. including noon shows in weekdays..4 weeks Universal il urappaanu..athu kazhinju neerali varumbo Joselekku shift kittumaayirikkum..

----------


## Akhil krishnan

Q Cinemas Polum FF Ayi 😍😍

Super Sunday Loading... 🔥🔥🔥

Sent from my LLD-AL10 using Tapatalk

----------


## Iyyer The Great

17 out of 22 shows in ekm multi tomorrow are fast filling or almost full.. terrific  :Yahoo:

----------


## bilal john

Terra mass Sunday loading.....😘😘😘

----------


## Deepu k

> Super steady aanu padam..oru show polum mosham status vannitilla.. including noon shows in weekdays..4 weeks Universal il urappaanu..athu kazhinju neerali varumbo Joselekku shift kittumaayirikkum..


Mammokkade kure varshangal pazhayi poyathorkkumbol sharikkum sankadam varunnu ithokke kanumbol.

----------


## ACHOOTTY

> Shakthikulangara Kappithans
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my LLD-AL10 using Tapatalk


entha alle............kollam- partha, pranavam enne kidu single screenil niranju kalikkunnu............oppam new rls centre JB cinemasum.............hf.  poranju...........multi aaya G maxum, carnivalum FULL.  ithinokke purame aanu ketto ee kappithans.

ini ippo chodhikkum kollam aano kooduthal collection ennu.     athengine...........TVM  vittu kodukkumo?   appo EKM kaar engine sahikkum.............ennal pinne clt kaar eduthotte aa sthanam........

pinne ichiri pulikkum............njanga pkd um kottayavum Tsrum okke ippo thanne angu vittu tharum.........................

appo pinne enganaaa......................keralam motham polichadukkal................athaanu that............

Giga Mega Block buster.........from Mega star..............Abrahaminte Santhathikal :Band:

----------


## ACHOOTTY

> Mammokkade kure varshangal pazhayi poyathorkkumbol sharikkum sankadam varunnu ithokke kanumbol.


67 ilum ithaanu power..............varsham okke pazhavunnathu kilavanmarkku angerkku alla.

----------


## Abin thomas

> Mammokkade kure varshangal pazhayi poyathorkkumbol sharikkum sankadam varunnu ithokke kanumbol.


Athipo lalettan ayalaum dileep ayalum aranelum mosham years ellarkum undayitund.ithu cinema anu.its success is unpredictable

----------


## Saathan

4 shows um big screen il anu...

----------


## Rangeela

> Thalikulam Karthika HF
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my LLD-AL10 using Tapatalk


  ..kidu!!!!......

----------


## Antonio

> entha alle............kollam- partha, pranavam enne kidu single screenil niranju kalikkunnu............oppam new rls centre JB cinemasum.............hf.  poranju...........multi aaya G maxum, carnivalum FULL.  ithinokke purame aanu ketto ee kappithans.
> 
> ini ippo chodhikkum kollam aano kooduthal collection ennu.     athengine...........TVM  vittu kodukkumo?   appo EKM kaar engine sahikkum.............ennal pinne clt kaar eduthotte aa sthanam........
> 
> pinne ichiri pulikkum............njanga pkd um kottayavum Tsrum okke ippo thanne angu vittu tharum.........................
> 
> appo pinne enganaaa......................keralam motham polichadukkal................athaanu that............
> 
> Giga Mega Block buster.........from Mega star..............Abrahaminte Santhathikal


 Alappuzha Venice of the east

----------


## ACHOOTTY

ROI okke kidu booking aanu.....very good wom aanu padathinu.........

familykku okke padam ishtavunnundu.........aa brothers inte emotional part okke sarikkum familykku touch cheythu.

----------


## The wrong one

Angane Keralam ottakk polichadukkanda
Bengalurum Hyderabadum, Delheilum,mumbaiyilum,Ang UAEyilum Qatarilum Omanilum Australiayayilum vare polichadukkunnu...!!
 :Band: 


> entha alle............kollam- partha, pranavam enne kidu single screenil niranju kalikkunnu............oppam new rls centre JB cinemasum.............hf.  poranju...........multi aaya G maxum, carnivalum FULL.  ithinokke purame aanu ketto ee kappithans.
> 
> ini ippo chodhikkum kollam aano kooduthal collection ennu.     athengine...........TVM  vittu kodukkumo?   appo EKM kaar engine sahikkum.............ennal pinne clt kaar eduthotte aa sthanam........
> 
> pinne ichiri pulikkum............njanga pkd um kottayavum Tsrum okke ippo thanne angu vittu tharum.........................
> 
> appo pinne enganaaa......................keralam motham polichadukkal................athaanu that............
> 
> Giga Mega Block buster.........from Mega star..............Abrahaminte Santhathikal


Sent from my SM-T231 using Tapatalk

----------


## sudeepdayal

> Its a Blockbuster Saturday for #AbrahaminteSanthathikal here in Kerala BoxOffice. Huge Number of House full Shows Reported.Super Sunday Guaranteed👌👌
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my LLD-AL10 using Tapatalk


Enthonnade ithu.. matte rock and rollil lakshmi Raide bodyguardine puncture aakki hospitalil kidathiya poleyundu.. Ithu enthu Kerala Box Office Ikkayude tharavaadu swatho??


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## The wrong one

Evening Shows Polichu...!!


> 4 shows um big screen il anu...


Sent from my SM-T231 using Tapatalk

----------


## Mike



----------


## The wrong one

> 4 shows um big screen il anu...


Good Collection...townil vereyum orupad theastersil padam kalikumbol..ticket rates kooduthalulla ariesil nalla collection... :Band: 

Sent from my SM-T231 using Tapatalk

----------


## The wrong one

:Band:  Extra Shows in CHENNAI...!!!!


> 


Sent from my SM-T231 using Tapatalk

----------


## DAVID007

വെഞ്ഞാറമൂട് സിന്ധു സെക്കന്റ്* ഷോ housefull ആണെന്ന് കേട്ടു എക്സ്ട്രാ ഷോ add ചെയ്യാന്* പോകുവാണെന്നും കേട്ടു ആരെങ്കിലും ഒന്നു confirm ചെയ്യുമോ...?

----------


## moovybuf

> Appole innum thookkiyadichu alle


Ennaalum chilarkku, aadhi "minutely" ahead aanu... Baakiyokke avasaanam nokaattoo... :Laughing:

----------


## Movie Lover

Ippo Tvmilum kure multiplex undallo. Aries, MOT and Carnival Greenfield. 

Appo Kochi multiplex pole thanne oru Tvm multiplex enna oru collection edukkamallo with these three theatres.

Appo collection koodi kittille




> 4 shows um big screen il anu...

----------


## Movie Lover

Innu padam kandu. No words to say. A fast paced racy entertainer. Liked it much more than TGF. 

Marana twist thanne. A roller coaster ride.

Kidu direction kaaranam cheriya negatives okke overlook cheythu.

My rating:-3.5/5

----------


## The wrong one

Allappinne...!!

Sent from my SM-T231 using Tapatalk

----------


## ACHOOTTY

ikkade  onnu 2 royal  irippu undu.............veettil aa shajon aayi ulla scence.................Big B okke orma vannu.........

dialogum......aa  costumes and  thalayattal okke............polichu............

enthoru power and gaambeeryam aarnnu............

----------


## ACHOOTTY

nalathode padam............keralathil...........20 cr pinnidum.......................first target valar rajakeeyamayi thanne achive cheythu...............

----------


## ChalakudikaraN

ചാലക്കുടി ഡബിൾ സ്*ട്രോങ് !! സെക്കന്റ് ഷോ 530+ കാണികൾ !! ആമ്പല്ലൂർ ഉണ്ട് !! കോടകര ഉണ്ട് !! അഷ്ടമിച്ചിറ ഉണ്ട് !! പോരാത്തതിനു ഇരിഞ്ഞാലക്കുട 3 തീയേറ്റർ ഉണ്ട്...!! ❤️❤️❤️💪🙂🙂 കൊടുങ്ങല്ലൂർ പിന്നെ പണ്ടേ ഉണ്ട് 💪💪❤️❤️

----------


## ACHOOTTY

> Innu padam kandu. No words to say. A fast paced racy entertainer. Liked it much more than TGF. 
> 
> Marana twist thanne. A roller coaster ride.
> 
> Kidu direction kaaranam cheriya negatives okke overlook cheythu.
> 
> My rating:-3.5/5


Main twist inte aa timing........polichu....................pinne climaxum.................athu sarikkkum kidukki......no one expected.

----------


## ACHOOTTY

> ചാലക്കുടി ഡബിൾ സ്*ട്രോങ് !! സെക്കന്റ് ഷോ 530+ കാണികൾ !! ആമ്പല്ലൂർ ഉണ്ട് !! കോടകര ഉണ്ട് !! അഷ്ടമിച്ചിറ ഉണ്ട് !! പോരാത്തതിനു ഇരിഞ്ഞാലക്കുട 3 തീയേറ്റർ ഉണ്ട്...!! ❤️❤️❤️ കൊടുങ്ങല്ലൂർ പിന്നെ പണ്ടേ ഉണ്ട് ❤️❤️


ingine aaano parayendathu...............chalakkudi undu......aamballur undu......kodakara undu......ashtamichira undu...........irinjalakkuda undu, kodungallur undu.........pakshe ticket illa..........

----------


## ACHOOTTY

Innu ingine aanel naale enthavum................ho.....kolamass day expectin..........

----------


## Antonio

> ചാലക്കുടി ഡബിൾ സ്*ട്രോങ് !! സെക്കന്റ് ഷോ 530+ കാണികൾ !! ആമ്പല്ലൂർ ഉണ്ട് !! കോടകര ഉണ്ട് !! അഷ്ടമിച്ചിറ ഉണ്ട് !! പോരാത്തതിനു ഇരിഞ്ഞാലക്കുട 3 തീയേറ്റർ ഉണ്ട്...!! ❤️❤️❤️💪🙂🙂 കൊടുങ്ങല്ലൂർ പിന്നെ പണ്ടേ ഉണ്ട് 💪💪❤️❤️


Kodungallur ethra shows aanente ponnoooo
Irinjalakkuda Kodungallur enna dooram und, still....

----------


## shameenls

8 Days tvm carnival 2 um cherthu 21 aduppichund. Tvm multy 8 days 41 und. 10 Daysil sure 50 lack. Btb aadhi samayath carnival undarunno? undenkil thanne ethra undarunnu first week? @Shivan kutty bhaii.


> Ippo Tvmilum kure multiplex undallo. Aries, MOT and Carnival Greenfield. 
> 
> Appo Kochi multiplex pole thanne oru Tvm multiplex enna oru collection edukkamallo with these three theatres.
> 
> Appo collection koodi kittille


Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk

----------


## misbah7722

Thaikukam കാര്*ത്തിക second show housefull

Special 3rd show added 

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk

----------


## Movie Lover

Anson is the next promising young star. He is as handsome as Tovino, Antony Varghese etc.




> Main twist inte aa timing........polichu....................pinne climaxum.................athu sarikkkum kidukki......no one expected.

----------


## ACHOOTTY

> Anson is the next promising young star. He is as handsome as Tovino, Antony Varghese etc.


over aaakiyilla..........nannayi cheythu........dubbing kurachoode improve aayal.....very good.

----------


## Movie Lover

Sure. Thanks bro. Ee collection okke ithu pole table aakiyal mathiyayirunnu




> 8 Days tvm carnival 2 um cherthu 21 aduppichund. Tvm multy 8 days 41 und. 10 Daysil sure 50 lack. Btb aadhi samayath carnival undarunno? undenkil thanne ethra undarunnu first week? @Shivan kutty bhaii.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk

----------


## Movie Lover

Soloyilum ishtayi. Aadile anali sabuvine ormayilla. Because I forgot that movie. It was so hopeless




> over aaakiyilla..........nannayi cheythu........dubbing kurachoode improve aayal.....very good.

----------


## ChalakudikaraN

> ingine aaano parayendathu...............chalakkudi undu......aamballur undu......kodakara undu......ashtamichira undu...........irinjalakkuda undu, kodungallur undu.........pakshe ticket illa..........


ningale pole ningal mathram ❤️

----------


## misbah7722

കരുനാഗപ്പള്ളി khans second show 70%+

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk

----------


## ChalakudikaraN

> Kodungallur ethra shows aanente ponnoooo
> Irinjalakkuda Kodungallur enna dooram und, still....


oru kalath avdunum ivadunum oke chalakudy or kodungallur ale undayirunnolu

----------


## The wrong one

:Band:  :Band: 

Sent from my SM-T231 using Tapatalk

----------


## Sidharthan

Paranjathokke tiriche edukunu..ithe vere level thookiyadi.....

Sent from my Lenovo A7020a48 using Tapatalk

----------


## Movie Lover

Ella actorsum nannayi cheythu Anson, Renji Panicker, Siddique, Shajon etc except for Kanika who looks horrible and has acted horribly. Nalla over aaki avar.

----------


## wayanadan

മൾട്ടി  :Band:

----------


## wayanadan

> Ella actorsum nannayi cheythu Anson, Renji Panicker, Siddique, Shajon etc except for Kanika who looks horrible and has acted horribly. Nalla over aaki avar.


സോഹൻ മാത്രമാണ് മോശമാക്കിയത്

----------


## abraham

> സോഹൻ മാത്രമാണ് മോശമാക്കിയത്


സത്യം പക്ഷെ ഒരു counter ഏറ്റു..

----------


## Movie Lover

Aa ayaalum undu




> സോഹൻ മാത്രമാണ് മോശമാക്കിയത്

----------


## Devarajan Master

> 8 Days tvm carnival 2 um cherthu 21 aduppichund. Tvm multy 8 days 41 und. 10 Daysil sure 50 lack. Btb aadhi samayath carnival undarunno? undenkil thanne ethra undarunnu first week? @Shivan kutty bhaii.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


So Aries and Multi together around 40L. 
TVM Single screens il ellam koode ethra vannu kanum? Approximate figure paranjhal mathi. Ariyan oru aagraham. around 35 Lakhs vannu kanumo? 4 screens il ille?

----------


## Don David

> This week extra releasil ithu included aano..?  @Don David
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


Yes

Sent from my vivo 1723 using Tapatalk

----------


## Kuruvila

> Nerathe parayande... Ippo booking close ayi..book my show appil scrn shot edukkanel oru moonu screen shot edukkedndi varum full kittan..Athukondan scrn shot edukkanjath..morningil edutha screen shot ivide ittittund enn thonnunnu...Avide innalem HF kalichirunnu ivide thanne updates und
> 
> Sent from my SM-T231 using Tapatalk


യാ അത് കണ്ടായിരുന്നു  ഞാൻ paytm തപ്പിയപ്പോൾ ഈ തിയേറ്റർ കണ്ടില്ല...അതാ ചോതിച്ചേ?😊👍👍

Sent from my 1201 using Tapatalk

----------


## Rangeela

> സോഹൻ മാത്രമാണ് മോശമാക്കിയത്


Paavam sohan.....

----------


## Kuruvila

> *
> 
> Valarkav Ganam*


മച്ചാനെ ഇത് ഏതാ തിയേറ്റർ?!

Sent from my 1201 using Tapatalk

----------


## Sidharthan

> മച്ചാനെ ഇത് ഏതാ തിയേറ്റർ?!
> 
> Sent from my 1201 using Tapatalk


Thrissur gaanam

Sent from my Lenovo A7020a48 using Tapatalk

----------


## Kuruvila

ഇന്ന് എടപ്പാൾ ശരാദയിൽ 11:30 സ്പെഷ്യൽ ഷോ ഉണ്ടല്ലോ അതിന്റെ upadtes എന്തേലും ഉണ്ടോ??

Sold out ആയിരുന്നു..

Sent from my 1201 using Tapatalk

----------


## misbah7722

Peyad sp second show 

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk

----------


## misbah7722

From tomorrow

Kodungallur kaleeshwarry extra screen added for fs also
Fs and ss will play in both screen 1 and 2 total 6 shows

Kollam gmax 6 shows
Greenfield carnival 5 shows @Don David @Madhavanunni

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk

----------


## misbah7722

Calicut Apsara second show balcony full overall 80%

Sree was housefull 

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk

----------


## misbah7722

Wadakkancherry New Ragam Second Show 

#AbrahaminteSanthathikalStorm Day 8 

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk

----------


## Kuruvila

തീവണ്ടി charted @കൈരളി..

അപ്സരയിൽ എബ്രഹാം 3 വീക്ക് അഗ്രീമെന്റ 
Then sree 50 ഡേയ്സ്.... (ആള് കൂടുതൽ ഉണ്ടേൽ കൈരളിയിലേക്ക് മാറ്റും )
ശ്രീ നല്ല ആള് ഉണ്ടേൽ എത്ര വേണേലും ഓടിക്കും

Sent from my 1201 using Tapatalk

----------


## misbah7722

Kattanam ganam second show played in 2 screens
 @Madhavanunni @Don David

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk

----------


## pnikhil007

> ചാലക്കുടി ഡബിൾ സ്*ട്രോങ് !! സെക്കന്റ് ഷോ 530+ കാണികൾ !! ആമ്പല്ലൂർ ഉണ്ട് !! കോടകര ഉണ്ട് !! അഷ്ടമിച്ചിറ ഉണ്ട് !! പോരാത്തതിനു ഇരിഞ്ഞാലക്കുട 3 തീയേറ്റർ ഉണ്ട്...!! ❤️❤️❤️💪🙂🙂 കൊടുങ്ങല്ലൂർ പിന്നെ പണ്ടേ ഉണ്ട് 💪💪❤️❤️


Kodaly also added fron yesterday..!

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk

----------


## Bhasker

> Kodaly also added fron yesterday..!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


Kodakara alle?Kodaly Sreelakshmi open aayillallo?

----------


## pnikhil007

> Kodakara alle?Kodaly Sreelakshmi open aayillallo?


Yes...its showing in e paper...somebody told that it was re opened after rennovation...

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk

----------


## Bhasker

> Thaikukam കാര്*ത്തിക second show housefull
> 
> Special 3rd show added 
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


Innu 12.00 AM Special Show undu

----------


## Devarajan Master

> So Aries and Multi together around 40L. 
> TVM Single screens il ellam koode ethra vannu kanum? Approximate figure paranjhal mathi. Ariyan oru aagraham. around 35 Lakhs vannu kanumo? 4 screens il ille?


Nobody answered me!! Njhan paranjha figure kuranjhu poyo? 
Manoj bhai.....Iyer the great....Madhavanunni...akhil Krishna...Achootty....

----------


## Don David

> Nobody answered me!! Njhan paranjha figure kuranjhu poyo? 
> Manoj bhai.....Iyer the great....Madhavanunni...akhil Krishna...Achootty....


Padmanabha ,sree,devipriya kairali ....sure vannukaanum mirethan 35 sure aanu

Sent from my vivo 1723 using Tapatalk

----------


## Young Mega Star

Challenge Mammootty with just collection records..But no one could surpass the aguments for an actor.. Undoubtesly the finest actor India could ever produce.. Ini Alpacino, Mel gibson okke kond vanalum Mammookka irikuna thatt thazhnu thane irikum..

----------


## Raja Sha

> Challenge Mammootty with just collection records..But no one could surpass the aguments for an actor.. Undoubtesly the finest actor India could ever produce.. Ini Alpacino, Mel gibson okke kond vanalum Mammookka irikuna thatt thazhnu thane irikum..


Dathanu point..

----------


## Rajamaanikyam

Padam super... Deric thakarthu... Kidu response.. BGM polichu... Ist half palarum paranja pole boring onnumallayirunnu.. Ikkayude chila expressions okke kandu njettippoyi... Unexpected climax twist.. Families vare enjoy cheythu...

----------


## roshy

> Challenge Mammootty with just collection records..But no one could surpass the aguments for an actor.. Undoubtesly the finest actor India could ever produce.. Ini Alpacino, Mel gibson okke kond vanalum Mammookka irikuna thatt thazhnu thane irikum..


Drishyam pole raja Manikyam pole unanimous positive report vannaal thakarkkaan Pattunna recorde ikkaakku ullu

----------


## melparambu

> Challenge Mammootty with just collection records..But no one could surpass the aguments for an actor.. Undoubtesly the finest actor India could ever produce.. Ini Alpacino, Mel gibson okke kond vanalum Mammookka irikuna thatt thazhnu thane irikum..


 Athu mathramalla malayala cinemayku ettavum adikam contribution koduttha aal mammooty aayirikkum. Ethra new comer directorsineyaa introduce cheythahtu. laljose, lohithadas, blessy, anwar rasheed, ashiq abu, amal neerad, vyshak, martin prakattu, haneef adeni, shaji padoor list goes on.. malayala cinemayil ithra adhikam newcomersine introduce cheytha vere aarundu..?

----------


## moovybuf

> Challenge Mammootty with just collection records..But no one could surpass the aguments for an actor.. Undoubtesly the finest actor India could ever produce.. Ini Alpacino, Mel gibson okke kond vanalum Mammookka irikuna thatt thazhnu thane irikum..


Mel Gibson :Laughing: ....

Police officer/investigation officer roles maathram eduthaal thanne ithra athikam variety vere actor undo ...

----------


## Young Mega Star

> Athu mathramalla malayala cinemayku ettavum adikam contribution koduttha aal mammooty aayirikkum. Ethra new comer directorsineyaa introduce cheythahtu. laljose, lohithadas, blessy, anwar rasheed, ashiq abu, amal neerad, vyshak, martin prakattu, haneef adeni, shaji padoor list goes on.. malayala cinemayil ithra adhikam newcomersine introduce cheytha vere aarundu..?



Athonumariyila bro..Njan ithvare oru fan fightinum vanitila.. Collection oke paranj jaikuvan anel ariyukayum ila.. Abhinayam kond vellan pattuna oru nadan Mamoottyude frontil undel ipo ee nimisham ee fanship upekshikan thayaranu.And i m pretty sure no w could surpass him..Ahangaram thaneyanu..Ettavum nalla nadante fan ayathilulath..

----------


## Young Mega Star

> Mel Gibson....
> 
> Police officer/investigation officer roles maathram eduthaal thanne ithra athikam variety vere actor undo ...



I am nor unser estimating Melibson or any other actors..But i have seen many posts in different social medias where they feel actors like Alpacino, Melgibon( pure talent), Nazaridueen shah , Kamal and many othera who they helieve are ahead of the genius(personal opinion). Ath kondmentik cheytheneyulu

----------


## Rajamaanikyam

> Sent from my SM-T231 using Tapatalk


Ithu kollamallo... Ee padam kandal parayilla ithinu pinnil Haneef um Shaji yumaanennu...

----------


## shameenls

ഡ്യൂട്ടി കഴിഞ്ഞു വന്നു കുളിക്കാൻ പോയിരുന്നു മാസ്റ്റർ. ഞാൻ പറഞ്ഞത് 8 days figure ആണ് aries+carnival 42 ഉണ്ട്. നാളെയും ഒരു 6+ ഈസി ആയി കാണും. 10 th ഡേ 50 cross ചെയ്യും. Btb പദമനാഭ കൈരളി ദേവിപ്രിയ ശ്രീ എക്സ്ട്രാ ഷോസ് ഉൾപ്പടെ 8 ദിവസം അവിടെയും ഒരു 35 കാണേണ്ടതാണ്. ടോട്ടൽ 75+ ആയി കാണും tvm സെന്റർ ഇന്നത്തോടെ കൂടി. 


> Nobody answered me!! Njhan paranjha figure kuranjhu poyo? 
> Manoj bhai.....Iyer the great....Madhavanunni...akhil Krishna...Achootty....


Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk

----------


## Devarajan Master

> Athonumariyila bro..Njan ithvare oru fan fightinum vanitila.. Collection oke paranj jaikuvan anel ariyukayum ila.. Abhinayam kond vellan pattuna oru nadan Mamoottyude frontil undel ipo ee nimisham ee fanship upekshikan thayaranu.And i m pretty sure no w could surpass him..Ahangaram thaneyanu..Ettavum nalla nadante fan ayathilulath..


Athanu..... Nobody comes even close....
Welcome to our group....ee oru sathyam ivide categorically parayunna aalukal nammal kurachu pereyulloo.

----------


## Don David

Pvr 10:00 am 
66 Tiks Remaining

Sent from my vivo 1723 using Tapatalk

----------


## Don David

PVR
1 pm show
38 tickets remaining

Sent from my vivo 1723 using Tapatalk

----------


## Don David

PvR 
4 pm show

37 tickets remaining

Sent from my vivo 1723 using Tapatalk

----------


## Don David

7 pm show pvr
67 tickets remaining

Sent from my vivo 1723 using Tapatalk

----------


## Young Mega Star

> Challenge Mammootty with just collection records..But no one could surpass the aguments for an actor.. Undoubtesly the finest actor India could ever produce.. Ini Alpacino, Mel gibson okke kond vanalum Mammookka irikuna thatt thazhnu thane irikum..





> Athanu..... Nobody comes even close....
> Welcome to our group....ee oru sathyam ivide categorically parayunna aalukal nammal kurachu pereyulloo.


To be frank there are many criterias in Kerala where many think Mammootty is the 2nd best actor..Some of the major reasons i thought so are like
1.Religous categories.
2.Many film lovers who likes entertainment
3.Many who thinks easiness of acting is sub parallel to body language( and these people beliece body language stunt, dance capability)

Ee 3 point enik main ayitula fan base differencil thoneetulatha..I may be wrong as we wld say Opinions are like holes and every1 has der own..

----------


## Don David

62 tickets remaining for vanitha 10.30 am show

Sent from my vivo 1723 using Tapatalk

----------


## Don David

87 ti-kets left for vanitha 1.30 pm show

Sent from my vivo 1723 using Tapatalk

----------


## Don David

80 tickets left for vanitha 4 pm show

Sent from my vivo 1723 using Tapatalk

----------


## Don David

136 tickets booked q cinemas 10 am show

Sent from my vivo 1723 using Tapatalk

----------


## Don David

126 tickets booked for q cinenas 12.30 pm

Sent from my vivo 1723 using Tapatalk

----------


## Don David

186 tickets booked q cinemas 3 pm show

Sent from my vivo 1723 using Tapatalk

----------


## Don David

Pvr gold 2 shows 

Sent from my vivo 1723 using Tapatalk

----------


## Don David

Mumbai inox ghatgopar

Sent from my vivo 1723 using Tapatalk

----------


## Don David

Mumbai metro mall

Sent from my vivo 1723 using Tapatalk

----------


## Don David

Mumbai cinepolis viviana mall

Sent from my vivo 1723 using Tapatalk

----------


## Don David

Mumbai inox raghu leela

Sent from my vivo 1723 using Tapatalk

----------


## Don David

Mumbai inox inorbit mall

Sent from my vivo 1723 using Tapatalk

----------


## Rajamaanikyam

> Heavyyyy😍😍😍


HMT ilum ottum vyathyasthamallayirunnu... Njangalude car car theaterinu veliyilaanu park cheyyan sthalam kittiyathu... Churungiyathu oru 15 car enkilum purathayirunnu park cheythirunnathu.. Enthayalum Megastar's Mega Blockbuster...

----------


## Don David

Delhi pvr MGF

Sent from my vivo 1723 using Tapatalk

----------


## Don David

delhi sathyam cineplexes

Sent from my vivo 1723 using Tapatalk

----------


## Don David

PVR mahagon delhi

Sent from my vivo 1723 using Tapatalk

----------


## Don David

Delhi pvr naraina

Sent from my vivo 1723 using Tapatalk

----------


## Don David

pVr Logix delhi

Sent from my vivo 1723 using Tapatalk

----------


## Don David

Spice cinemas delhi

Sent from my vivo 1723 using Tapatalk

----------


## Don David

Gopalan cinemas bangalore
Hours to go

Sent from my vivo 1723 using Tapatalk

----------


## Don David

Lakshmi theatre tavarakare

Hours to go big screen 

10 am show

Sent from my vivo 1723 using Tapatalk

----------


## Don David

PVR forum mall bangalore 

Sent from my vivo 1723 using Tapatalk

----------


## shameenls

കൊടുങ്ങല്ലൂർ ടിക്കറ്റ് ഇല്ല. നാട്ടുകാർ പ്രശ്നം ആക്കി. http://cloud.tapatalk.com/s/5b2ea9c2...623-WA0060.mp4

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk

----------


## Don David

PVR arena mall Bangalore

Sent from my vivo 1723 using Tapatalk

----------


## Don David

PVR MSR Bangalore

Sent from my vivo 1723 using Tapatalk

----------


## Don David

PVR whitefield

Sent from my vivo 1723 using Tapatalk

----------


## Don David

Cinepolis orion mall

Sent from my vivo 1723 using Tapatalk

----------


## BASH1982

> entha alle............kollam- partha, pranavam enne kidu single screenil niranju kalikkunnu............oppam new rls centre JB cinemasum.............hf.  poranju...........multi aaya G maxum, carnivalum FULL.  ithinokke purame aanu ketto ee kappithans.
> 
> ini ippo chodhikkum kollam aano kooduthal collection ennu.     athengine...........TVM  vittu kodukkumo?   appo EKM kaar engine sahikkum.............ennal pinne clt kaar eduthotte aa sthanam........
> 
> pinne ichiri pulikkum............njanga pkd um kottayavum Tsrum okke ippo thanne angu vittu tharum.........................
> 
> appo pinne enganaaa......................keralam motham polichadukkal................athaanu that............
> 
> Giga Mega Block buster.........from Mega star..............Abrahaminte Santhathikal


Achooty alpy vittathu moshamay poy

----------


## Don David

Gopalan miniplex whitefield

Sent from my vivo 1723 using Tapatalk

----------


## Keelezi Achu

ഇന്ന് കണ്ടു എബ്രഹാമിനെ..
Mirqab Mall Cinema
12 35 pm ഷോ
ഷോ ടൈമിങ്ങും വർക്കിങ് ഡേയും ആയതു കൊണ്ട് occupancy കുറവായിരുന്നു.

ആദ്യാവസാനം വരെ ഒട്ടും മുഷിപ്പിക്കാത്ത ഒരു നല്ല ത്രില്ലർ.

മേന്മകൾ: 

സംവിധാനം
ബാക്ക്ഗ്രൗണ്ട് മ്യൂസിക്
മമ്മൂക്ക പെർഫോമൻസ്

പോരായ്മകൾ 
എന്തൊക്കെയോ ഉണ്ട്, പക്ഷെ അത് വേർതിരിച്ചു പറയാൻ കഴിയുന്നില്ല. (അതാണ് സംവിധായകന്റെ മികവ്)

3 പാട്ടുകളും കുറെ ഫാമിലി ഇമോഷണൽ സീനുകളും ഉണ്ടായിരുന്നെങ്കിലും ഫസ്റ്റ് ഹാഫ് ഒട്ടും ബോർ അടിച്ചില്ല. എനിക്ക് കൂടുതൽ ഇഷ്ടപെട്ടതും ഫസ്റ്റ് ഹാഫ് ആണ്.

ഒരു സീരിയൽ കില്ലറെ പിടിക്കാൻ വരുന്ന ഓഫീസർ ആയി വന്നു അതു പെട്ടന്ന് തന്നെ അവസാനിപ്പിച്ചപ്പോൾ കൈ വിട്ടു പോകാമായിരുന്ന പടത്തെ രക്ഷിച്ചത് സംവിധായകനും തരക്കേടില്ലാത്ത സ്ക്രിപ്റ്റും ആണ്.
അവസാന 25 - 30 minuts തകർത്തു, പിന്നെ ആ അവസാനത്തെ ട്വിസ്റ്റും.

മമ്മുക്ക ഡെറിക് ആയി നിറഞ്ഞാടി. ഈ പ്രായത്തിലും പുള്ളി നിലനിർത്തുന്ന സ്ക്രീൻ പ്രെസെൻസും പവറും, ഏലഗൻസും അസാധ്യം തന്നെ.
കുറച്ചു കൂടെ one liners വേണമായിരുന്നു.
കൂടെ ഉള്ളവർ ആരും മോശമാക്കിയില്ല. 
പിന്നെ vfx, അമാനുഷികതയുടെ തള്ളിക്കയറ്റം ഇല്ലാത്തതും വളരെ നന്നായി.

കുറെ കാലങ്ങൾക്കു ശേഷം മമ്മുട്ടിയുടെ ഒരു നല്ല സിനിമ കണ്ട സന്തോഷം.

----------


## Don David

Here by i am using this post to celebrate victory of Abrahaminte sandhathikal 
 :Band:   :Drum: 

My 4000 post in FK


Sent from my vivo 1723 using Tapatalk

----------


## Don David

PVR vega city bangalore

Sent from my vivo 1723 using Tapatalk

----------


## Don David

PVR inorbit Hyderabad

Sent from my vivo 1723 using Tapatalk

----------


## Don David

Cinepolis Hyderabad

Sent from my vivo 1723 using Tapatalk

----------


## Don David

PVR forum mall sold out 
Hyderabad

Sent from my vivo 1723 using Tapatalk

----------


## Don David

Luxe cinemas chennai

Sent from my vivo 1723 using Tapatalk

----------


## Don David

Chennai SPI

Sent from my vivo 1723 using Tapatalk

----------


## Don David

PVR empa mall Chennai

Sent from my vivo 1723 using Tapatalk

----------


## Don David

Mangalore cinepolis 
Hours to go 

Sent from my vivo 1723 using Tapatalk

----------


## Don David

Ariexplex TVM Big screen
Hours to go 

Good booking ....being sunday expecting 60 plus in the morning all others 80 plus 

Sent from my vivo 1723 using Tapatalk

----------


## Rajamaanikyam

> Here by i am using this post to celebrate victory of Abrahaminte sandhathikal 
>  
> 
> My 4000 post in FK
> 
> 
> Sent from my vivo 1723 using Tapatalk


Ikka formilekku ethiya sthithikku ini count okke padapadannu koodikkolum... Ikkayude vijayangalude post ittu oru 4laksham post enkilum bhai idatte ennu ashamsikkunnu...

----------


## Don David

Thookkiyadi sunday for Derick !!!
Running successfully in kerala ROI and GCC

Sent from my vivo 1723 using Tapatalk

----------


## twist369

Total collection etra aayi kaanum

----------


## Don David

Promotion from Manjeri Devaki cinemas management !!!!!

Katta support from theatre management ....

Today 90 percent occupancy here !!!
12 km distance 
Pandikkad appoos 75 percent occupancy
Malappuram rachana -80 percent occupancy

Manjeri Devaki becomes the second highest grossed theatre in malappuram district for abrahaminte sandhathikal ....

First goes to Perinthalmanna (first day 4 screens ,2nd day 4 screens 3rd to 8th day 2 screens )

Manjeri single screen !!!


Sent from my vivo 1723 using Tapatalk

----------


## roshy

> Total collection etra aayi kaanum


Aadhiyude thottu thaazhe😏

----------


## Don David

Manjeri Devaki Cinemax 8 Days 

Total Shows - 33

Total Seats -Balcony-3564 FC-8877=12441
Total Seats Occupied-2864+7138=10002
Total Gross collection -429600+713800=1143400

Sent from my vivo 1723 using Tapatalk

----------


## Krish nair

> Manjeri Devaki Cinemax 8 Days 
> 
> Total Shows - 33
> 
> Total Seats -Balcony-3564 FC-8877=12441
> Total Seats Occupied-2864+7138=10002
> Total Gross collection -429600+713800=1143400
> 
> Sent from my vivo 1723 using Tapatalk


Happy to see that abraham is doing gud at box office and got nice reviews from all over the places... At the same time so happy that sachin mammookka came back to the scene after a while....... Hats off to all the ppl behind AS.......

----------


## wayanadan

> സത്യം പക്ഷെ ഒരു counter ഏറ്റു..


ഇക്കയെ വിടാതെ എല്ലാ പടത്തിലും പിന്തുടരുന്നുണ്ട്

----------


## wayanadan

> ഇന്ന് കണ്ടു എബ്രഹാമിനെ..
> Mirqab Mall Cinema
> 12 35 pm ഷോ
> ഷോ ടൈമിങ്ങും വർക്കിങ് ഡേയും ആയതു കൊണ്ട് occupancy കുറവായിരുന്നു.
> 
> ആദ്യാവസാനം വരെ ഒട്ടും മുഷിപ്പിക്കാത്ത ഒരു നല്ല ത്രില്ലർ.
> 
> മേന്മകൾ: 
> 
> ...


സീരിയൽ കില്ലെറെ തുടക്കത്തിൽ തന്നെ കണ്ടത്തിയപ്പോൾ എനിക്കും തോന്നി ഇനിയെന്താണ് പടം പറയാൻ പോകുന്നതെന്ന്

----------


## ikka

Mahesh M Nair
Mahesh M Nair
@MaheshM74615109
?
11h
Abrahaminte santhathikal got superb opening in chennai areas💥💥💪💪
Heavy booking in all multy plexus 👌👌
Mayajal multiplex added 2 more shows, tomorrow 👌👌👌
Abraham storm not only in Kerala also in ROI😎😎✌️✌️
Sure it gonna big hit👏👏

----------


## ikka

South Indian Movies
@Mollywood8787
?
5h
Bangalore Carnival added 10pm show today due to increased demand in tickets and has garnered outstanding occupancy. Earlier 7pm show also had nearly a HF status. ( Housefull needs to be confirmed )

#AbrahaminteSanthathikal is a runway Blockbuster this Eid even in ROI circuits

----------


## Antonio

> ഇക്കയെ വിടാതെ എല്ലാ പടത്തിലും പിന്തുടരുന്നുണ്ട്


Veruppikkal Aarunnu
Still ikkakk randu counter kodukkan Angeru sahayichu...
Pashanam Shaji type dialogue delivery...

----------


## Antonio

Cinemax error aanallo

----------


## Antonio

Kochi Tripunithura edappally 90 percent Red aanallo

----------


## Phantom 369

Tvm Ariesplex First 3 shows Red ayi (695 seater)

----------


## Antonio

Edukkanullathinte maximum innedukkanam...Next weekend depends on Theevandi...

----------


## Manoj

> So Aries and Multi together around 40L. 
> TVM Single screens il ellam koode ethra vannu kanum? Approximate figure paranjhal mathi. Ariyan oru aagraham. around 35 Lakhs vannu kanumo? 4 screens il ille?


Trivandrum okke ee range collection vannu kaanum master, athil koodiyaale ullu, devipriya, sree okke 15 show kalichittundu, correct collection njaan anweshichu parayaam

----------


## Manoj

> Good Collection...townil vereyum orupad theastersil padam kalikumbol..ticket rates kooduthalulla ariesil nalla collection...
> 
> Sent from my SM-T231 using Tapatalk


Unnikannan okke ikkade padam varumbol puchamanu, 1st week thottu big screen thannirunnel innu kondu 35 lakhs minimum vannene

----------


## Manoj

Innale 3 rd time kandu with family, padmanabha 1 St show, houseful. Devipriya undayirinnu first show, status nokkaan pattiyilla. Padam ellaavarum ishtamayi, ini aries I'll ninnum onnu koodi kaananam

----------


## udaips

Innale padam kandu... Oru predictable avg thriller aayittu thonni... Oru pakshe amitha pratheekshakl kondavaam... Ikka fans allathavar over expectation vechu pokaruthu.. Drishyam, Mumbai Police, Memories okke polulla oru kidialan thriller alla ee padam... Orupadu logical prashnangalum, valare cinematic aay kure sequence-kalum ulla oru padamanu.. Nayakan oru Superstar aanu ennathu kondu thanne oru paridhi vare valare predictable aanu karyangal.. Script and Direction onnum athra pora..  Fansinu theerchayaayum armaadikkaam... Allaathavar over expectation illathe mathram kanan povuka... illenkil oru pakshe niraasarayekkum...

----------


## MANNADIAR

> Innale padam kandu... Oru predictable avg thriller aayittu thonni... Oru pakshe amitha pratheekshakl kondavaam... Ikka fans allathavar over expectation vechu pokaruthu.. Drishyam, Mumbai Police, Memories okke polulla oru kidialan thriller alla ee padam... Orupadu logical prashnangalum, valare cinematic aay kure sequence-kalum ulla oru padamanu.. Nayakan oru Superstar aanu ennathu kondu thanne oru paridhi vare valare predictable aanu karyangal.. Script and Direction onnum athra pora..  Fansinu theerchayaayum armaadikkaam... Allaathavar over expectation illathe mathram kanan povuka... illenkil oru pakshe niraasarayekkum...


Theatre n status please

----------


## maryland

> Promotion from Manjeri Devaki cinemas management !!!!!
> 
> Katta support from theatre management ....
> 
> Today 90 percent occupancy here !!!
> 12 km distance 
> Pandikkad appoos 75 percent occupancy
> Malappuram rachana -80 percent occupancy
> 
> ...


 :Clap:  :Clap:  :Clap:

----------


## Malik

> Innale padam kandu... Oru predictable avg thriller aayittu thonni... Oru pakshe amitha pratheekshakl kondavaam... Ikka fans allathavar over expectation vechu pokaruthu.. Drishyam, Mumbai Police, Memories okke polulla oru kidialan thriller alla ee padam... Orupadu logical prashnangalum, valare cinematic aay kure sequence-kalum ulla oru padamanu.. Nayakan oru Superstar aanu ennathu kondu thanne oru paridhi vare valare predictable aanu karyangal.. Script and Direction onnum athra pora..  Fansinu theerchayaayum armaadikkaam... Allaathavar over expectation illathe mathram kanan povuka... illenkil oru pakshe niraasarayekkum...


First of all ithu oru thriller onnumalla.Trailer undakki vecha oru dharanayanathu.Enikkithoru mass entertainer roopathil ulla padamayanu thonniyathu,mainly 2nd half

----------


## maryland

udaip review vanne... :Giveup:

----------


## King Amal

Ivde Tvmil innum polich adukkal day..  😎😎😎

----------


## wideeyes

> Challenge Mammootty with just collection records..But no one could surpass the aguments for an actor.. Undoubtesly the finest actor India could ever produce.. Ini Alpacino, Mel gibson okke kond vanalum Mammookka irikuna thatt thazhnu thane irikum..


ഇവരൊക്കെ ഇവിടുത്തെ മറ്റു ചില നടന്മാരുടെ ഇരട്ട പേരാണോ എന്നൊരു സംശയം ഉള്ളവർ ഇവിടുണ്ടോ എന്നൊരു തോന്നൽ

----------


## ULTIMATE STAR

> Innale 3 rd time kandu with family, padmanabha 1 St show, houseful. Devipriya undayirinnu first show, status nokkaan pattiyilla. Padam ellaavarum ishtamayi, ini aries I'll ninnum onnu koodi kaananam


policekAarkkonnum ippo duty ille?? :Vandivittu:

----------


## maryland

> ഇവരൊക്കെ ഇവിടുത്തെ മറ്റു ചില നടന്മാരുടെ ഇരട്ട പേരാണോ എന്നൊരു സംശയം ഉള്ളവർ ഇവിടുണ്ടോ എന്നൊരു തോന്നൽ


"padmasree complex" ennaanu athinte peru.. :Read:

----------


## Antonio

> Innale padam kandu... Oru predictable avg thriller aayittu thonni... Oru pakshe amitha pratheekshakl kondavaam... Ikka fans allathavar over expectation vechu pokaruthu.. Drishyam, Mumbai Police, Memories okke polulla oru kidialan thriller alla ee padam... Orupadu logical prashnangalum, valare cinematic aay kure sequence-kalum ulla oru padamanu.. Nayakan oru Superstar aanu ennathu kondu thanne oru paridhi vare valare predictable aanu karyangal.. Script and Direction onnum athra pora..  Fansinu theerchayaayum armaadikkaam... Allaathavar over expectation illathe mathram kanan povuka... illenkil oru pakshe niraasarayekkum...


Drishyam n memories pole  ennu aarum thanne compare cheyyan pokaruth... 
Angane aarum paranjum kettilla

----------


## ULTIMATE STAR

> Ikka formilekku ethiya sthithikku ini count okke padapadannu koodikkolum... Ikkayude vijayangalude post ittu oru 4laksham post enkilum bhai idatte ennu ashamsikkunnu...


mary ammachiye tholppikkaano?  :Laughing:  @maryland

----------


## maryland

> Drishyam n memories pole  ennu aarum thanne compare cheyyan pokaruth... 
> Angane aarum paranjum kettilla


ippol kettille... :Secret: 
kinattile review maathram vaayichaal athaanu prashnam.... :Read:

----------


## King Amal

Kinar???  😂😂



> ippol kettille...
> kinattile review maathram vaayichaal athaanu prashnam....

----------


## david john

Sho
Ravile 945 am show thanne polichadukal

Chilaroke ithu engane sahikkum

----------


## sankarsanadh

innum heavy status thanne ellayidavum pratheekshikkam,nale muthal friday vare nilanirthiyal BB akum

----------


## Antonio

> Sho
> Ravile 945 am show thanne polichadukal
> 
> Chilaroke ithu engane sahikkum


Nere oolachat or FB ilekk pokattee
avide karayattee

----------


## Antonio

> ippol kettille...
> kinattile review maathram vaayichaal athaanu prashnam....





> Kinar???  😂😂


Ennnathaaa

----------


## Antonio

> policekAarkkonnum ippo duty ille??


Aaa chettaayi police aarunnooo

----------


## wayanadan

*super sunday*

----------


## wideeyes

> "padmasree complex" ennaanu athinte peru..


എന്താ സംഭവം

----------


## Akhil krishnan

#AbrahaminteSanthathikal Crossed 1 Crore From #CarnivalCinemas From 8 Days 
Fastest To Reach The Mark This Year Beating #Aadhi ( 19 Days ) 


Overall It Is The Second Fastest To Reach 1 Cr From #CarnivalCinemas Behind #Bahubali2 ( 7 Days ) From Kerala Boxoffice

----------


## bilal john

> Aaa chettaayi police aarunnooo


Yes..........

----------


## King Amal

Wooowww.. 😍😍
Aadhi-19days..  Abhraham- just 8days.. 😎
Ini engilum aa local padam aayi compare cheyalle annanmaare... 



> #AbrahaminteSanthathikal Crossed 1 Crore From #CarnivalCinemas From 8 Days 
> Fastest To Reach The Mark This Year Beating #Aadhi ( 19 Days ) 
> 
> 
> Overall It Is The Second Fastest To Reach 1 Cr From #CarnivalCinemas Behind #Bahubali2 ( 7 Days ) From Kerala Boxoffice

----------


## The wrong one

> #AbrahaminteSanthathikal Crossed 1 Crore From #CarnivalCinemas From 8 Days 
> Fastest To Reach The Mark This Year Beating #Aadhi ( 19 Days ) 
> 
> 
> Overall It Is The Second Fastest To Reach 1 Cr From #CarnivalCinemas Behind #Bahubali2 ( 7 Days ) From Kerala Boxoffice


Ivade aro tracked centersil minute rangil aadhi  munnil anennu paranjirunnallo..ithippo Abrhamum ayitt huge difference aanallo..!!!😅😅😅

Sent from my SM-T231 using Tapatalk

----------


## BONJOUR

> സീരിയൽ കില്ലെറെ തുടക്കത്തിൽ തന്നെ കണ്ടത്തിയപ്പോൾ എനിക്കും തോന്നി ഇനിയെന്താണ് പടം പറയാൻ പോകുന്നതെന്ന്


Aa pidikunnath enganeya enn enik clear ayilla  .. can anyone inbox me  :Thinking:

----------


## King Amal

Aaraaa.... Aaaraa ath.. 😁😝



> Ivade aro tracked centersil minute rangil aadhi  munnil anennu paranjirunnallo..ithippo Abrhamum ayitt huge difference aanallo..!!!😅😅😅
> 
> Sent from my SM-T231 using Tapatalk

----------


## Akhil krishnan

> Ivade aro tracked centersil minute rangil aadhi  munnil anennu paranjirunnallo..ithippo Abrhamum ayitt huge difference aanallo..!!!
> 
> Sent from my SM-T231 using Tapatalk




 :Grin:  :Grin:  otta divasam kondu a minute difference huge difference aayi.. Megastarrr  :Yahoo:  :Yahoo:

----------


## King Amal

Marykutyy threadil keri nokkiyappo ejjathi comedy coment avide.. 😂😂😂
Abrahaminu crowd onnum illa.. Pakuthiyum empty aanu booking.. 
Enne kollll... 😂

----------


## Akhil krishnan

> Marykutyy threadil keri nokkiyappo ejjathi comedy coment avide.. 😂😂😂
> Abrahaminu crowd onnum illa.. Pakuthiyum empty aanu booking.. 
> Enne kollll... 😂


avan thanne aavum aa minute difference ullu enn paranjnavan.. 

Sent from my LLD-AL10 using Tapatalk

----------


## wayanadan

> Marykutyy threadil keri nokkiyappo ejjathi comedy coment avide.. 😂😂😂
> Abrahaminu crowd onnum illa.. Pakuthiyum empty aanu booking.. 
> Enne kollll... 😂


 :Laughing:  .....

----------


## bellari

> Drishyam n memories pole  ennu aarum thanne compare cheyyan pokaruth... 
> Angane aarum paranjum kettilla


Direction memories nte mukalil nikkum.
Athupole oru entertainer enna reethiyil filim 
Mumbai police nu mukalil nilkkum

----------


## Kuruvila

അബ്രഹാമിന്റെ സന്തതികൾ
ആൾ കേരള കാർണിവൽ സിനിമാസ് ഗ്രോസ് 8 ദിവസം കൊണ്ട് 1കോടി പിന്നിട്ടു.!!!🔥
മുന്നിൽ 7 ദിവസം കൊണ്ട് 1കോടി നേടിയ ബാഹുബലി മാത്രം.!💪💪💪
Megastar_Ruling🔥🔥

Sent from my 1201 using Tapatalk

----------


## Kuruvila

ബാലുശ്ശേരി 9am ഫാൻസ് ഷോ  നടക്കുന്നുണ്ട...500+ seater around 55% ഉണ്ട്...

Sent from my 1201 using Tapatalk

----------


## Abin thomas

> Aa pidikunnath enganeya enn enik clear ayilla  .. can anyone inbox me


Njn pm ititund.ichiri alochichal kitum.

----------


## Kuruvila

അബ്രഹാമിന്റെ സന്തതികൾ😎
Bangalore Gross
No.of.shws-26
Day1- 7.37Lakhs
Day2-10.77Lakhs🔥
Total 2Days-18.14Lakhs🔥🔥

Sent from my 1201 using Tapatalk

----------


## King Amal

Aadum aadiyum poodayum okke evde aano ntho.. 😒



> അബ്രഹാമിന്റെ സന്തതികൾ
> ആൾ കേരള കാർണിവൽ സിനിമാസ് ഗ്രോസ് 8 ദിവസം കൊണ്ട് 1കോടി പിന്നിട്ടു.!!!🔥
> മുന്നിൽ 7 ദിവസം കൊണ്ട് 1കോടി നേടിയ ബാഹുബലി മാത്രം.!💪💪💪
> Megastar_Ruling🔥🔥
> 
> Sent from my 1201 using Tapatalk

----------


## The wrong one

> അബ്രഹാമിന്റെ സന്തതികൾ😎
> Bangalore Gross
> No.of.shws-26
> Day1- 7.37Lakhs
> Day2-10.77Lakhs🔥
> Total 2Days-18.14Lakhs🔥🔥
> 
> Sent from my 1201 using Tapatalk


Heavy..!!!!

Sent from my SM-T231 using Tapatalk

----------


## Akhil krishnan

Thrissur nd Kodungallur




Sent from my LLD-AL10 using Tapatalk

----------


## Kuruvila

Austaralia 5:30pm show sold out...!!!

#megastar_hunt_begins 😍🙏

Sent from my 1201 using Tapatalk

----------


## haidin mammookka

Sent from my HUAWEI Y560-L02 using Tapatalk

----------


## The wrong one

Hyderabad PVR Forum Sujana Mall 
MONDAY.. Working Day Evening Show Booking..!!!!
👌👌👌👌

Sent from my SM-T231 using Tapatalk

----------


## Akhil krishnan

Multies




Sent from my LLD-AL10 using Tapatalk

----------


## haidin mammookka

Tgf admin mass

Sent from my HUAWEI Y560-L02 using Tapatalk

----------


## Akhil krishnan

Kottayam..




Sent from my LLD-AL10 using Tapatalk

----------


## Akhil krishnan

Pala



Sent from my LLD-AL10 using Tapatalk

----------


## Akhil krishnan

TVM



Sent from my LLD-AL10 using Tapatalk

----------


## abraham

Pvr gold
10:30 Am show hf missed by 5 Tickets 
1:45 Pm show hf

Pvr 10 am show hf missed by 17 Tickets

Cinemax 9:45 am show hf missed by 23 Tickets

----------


## The wrong one

Satyam cineplex Delhi
 6:50PM Show..! Heavy Booking..!!!

Sent from my SM-T231 using Tapatalk

----------


## Akhil krishnan

Pattambi



Sent from my LLD-AL10 using Tapatalk

----------


## The wrong one

PVR Naraina Delhi 12:40 PM Show
 Sure HF...!!!

Sent from my SM-T231 using Tapatalk

----------


## Akhil krishnan

Mumbai



Sent from my LLD-AL10 using Tapatalk

----------


## shameenls

ഇന്ന് രാവിലെ മുതൽ മൾട്ടി തൂകിയാടിയാണല്ലോ.
QC     210 (86)
CM    159 (131)
PC      106 (65)
PVRL  308 (286)
PVRG  49 (40)

TOTAL  832 (60 :Cool: 
ബ്രാക്കറ്റിൽ ഇന്നലത്തെ സ്റ്റാറ്റസ്. 224 Tickets കൂടുതൽ പോയി ഇന്നലത്തെ അപേക്ഷിച്ചു ഇന്ന് മോർണിംഗ് ഷോ മാത്രം. Around 30 k+. 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk

----------


## Akhil krishnan

Pune




Sent from my LLD-AL10 using Tapatalk

----------


## Akhil krishnan

Ahmedabad




Sent from my LLD-AL10 using Tapatalk

----------


## Kuruvila

> ഇന്ന് രാവിലെ മുതൽ മൾട്ടി തൂകിയാടിയാണല്ലോ.
> QC     210 (86)
> CM    159 (131)
> PC      106 (65)
> PVRL  308 (286)
> PVRG  49 (40)
> 
> TOTAL  832 (60
> ബ്രാക്കറ്റിൽ ഇന്നലത്തെ സ്റ്റാറ്റസ്. 224 Tickets കൂടുതൽ പോയി ഇന്നലത്തെ അപേക്ഷിച്ചു ഇന്ന് മോർണിംഗ് ഷോ മാത്രം. Around 30 k+. 
> ...


ഹെവി😍😍🙏

Sent from my 1201 using Tapatalk

----------


## Veiwer11

> #AbrahaminteSanthathikal Crossed 1 Crore From #CarnivalCinemas From 8 Days 
> Fastest To Reach The Mark This Year Beating #Aadhi ( 19 Days ) 
> 
> 
> Overall It Is The Second Fastest To Reach 1 Cr From #CarnivalCinemas Behind #Bahubali2 ( 7 Days ) From Kerala Boxoffice


pedaa ithaan collection illa ennokke paranju nadakkunnavark kodutha adi

aadhiyumaayi compare cheythu multiplex inganne

single screens aanenkil parayukayum vendaa

biggest grosser of 2018 loading

----------


## Akhil krishnan

Banglore



Sent from my LLD-AL10 using Tapatalk

----------


## Veiwer11

Another 3cr day loading...

so innu koode ww gross 30cr cross cheyyum

may be much above it 

gcc ROI overseas okke anyaaya thookiyadi

----------


## Akhil krishnan

Bengaluru 🔥🔥🔥




Sent from my LLD-AL10 using Tapatalk

----------


## Akhil krishnan

Hyderabad Sold Out 🔥🔥




Sent from my LLD-AL10 using Tapatalk

----------


## Akhil krishnan

Manglore



Sent from my LLD-AL10 using Tapatalk

----------


## Akhil krishnan

Vizag




Sent from my LLD-AL10 using Tapatalk

----------


## Akhil krishnan

Chennai 🔥🔥🔥🔥




Sent from my LLD-AL10 using Tapatalk

----------


## Akhil krishnan

Chennai



Sent from my LLD-AL10 using Tapatalk

----------


## Antonio

> Direction memories nte mukalil nikkum.
> Athupole oru entertainer enna reethiyil filim 
> Mumbai police nu mukalil nilkkum


"But Ikka film enna nilayil ithinte okke thazhe nirthum njangal" -ennu pramughar...

----------


## Akhil krishnan

Coimbatore



Sent from my LLD-AL10 using Tapatalk

----------


## Akhil krishnan

Alappuzha Kairali Noon Show



Sent from my LLD-AL10 using Tapatalk

----------


## Akhil krishnan

Abraham (8 days) Fastest To Cross 10 Lakhs This Year At Thalayolaparambu... Previous Best Aadhi(9 days) 

Sent from my LLD-AL10 using Tapatalk

----------


## ShawnPaul

Yesterday MM Screen shot????

----------


## ACHOOTTY

> Achooty alpy vittathu moshamay poy


I am the sorry.

----------


## Loud speaker

> Abraham (8 days) Fastest To Cross 10 Lakhs This Year At Thalayolaparambu... Previous Best Aadhi(9 days) 
> 
> Sent from my LLD-AL10 using Tapatalk


Thalayolaparamb Real Trackers dislikes this

----------


## Kuruvila

> Manglore
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my LLD-AL10 using Tapatalk


മംഗളൂർ ഓക്കേ 6:30,7pm ഓക്കേ ഷോ വെക്കാൻ ഉള്ളതിനു ഇവർ എന്താ രാവിലെ മാത്രം വെച്ചേ??😢

ഇന്ന് sunday ഓക്കേ നാളെ ഓക്കേ dull ആകും mrng shw.. matini

Sent from my 1201 using Tapatalk

----------


## The wrong one

> Abraham (8 days) Fastest To Cross 10 Lakhs This Year At Thalayolaparambu... Previous Best Aadhi(9 days) 
> 
> Sent from my LLD-AL10 using Tapatalk


Dhe aduthathu

Sent from my SM-T231 using Tapatalk

----------


## Kuruvila

അത് ഈരാളി ,ഗബ്ബർ okey നടത്തുന്ന പേജ് അല്ലെ😂😂🙏🙏🙏
കോട്ടയം തിയേറ്റർ upadtes 😬😬thoof...🙏

Sent from my 1201 using Tapatalk

----------


## K K R

Ithile oru important sceneil violence against women is punishable against law ennu oru warning kandu. Adhyayit aanu ingane oru warning kanunne. But why??? Ini enthinokke ivar warning vekkum?

----------


## Loud speaker

> Ithile oru important sceneil violence against women is punishable against law ennu oru warning kandu. Adhyayit aanu ingane oru warning kanunne. But why??? Ini enthinokke ivar warning vekkum?


Theevandi Varunnund...😁

----------


## Akhil krishnan

> അത് ഈരാളി ,ഗബ്ബർ okey നടത്തുന്ന പേജ് അല്ലെ😂😂🙏🙏🙏
> കോട്ടയം തിയേറ്റർ upadtes 😬😬thoof...🙏
> 
> Sent from my 1201 using Tapatalk


avar polum parayunnu abraham fastest aanuennu.. so real fig will be much higher

Sent from my LLD-AL10 using Tapatalk

----------


## The wrong one

> Theevandi Varunnund...😁


🚬🚬🚬🚬

Sent from my SM-T231 using Tapatalk

----------


## perumal

> Another 3cr day loading...
> 
> so innu koode ww gross 30cr cross cheyyum
> 
> may be much above it 
> 
> gcc ROI overseas okke anyaaya thookiyadi


 :Drum:   :Drum:  heavy.athum athra unanimous wom onum ilanjatum!! Inspite of rain n wcup  :Yeye: 

At the age of 67 , he is doing the stuff like this with a  normal budgeted film by a debutant  :Bossman: 


Haters,Write him off at your own peril!!

----------


## Abin thomas

> അത് ഈരാളി ,ഗബ്ബർ okey നടത്തുന്ന പേജ് അല്ലെ😂😂🙏🙏🙏
> കോട്ടയം തിയേറ്റർ upadtes 😬😬thoof...🙏
> 
> Sent from my 1201 using Tapatalk


Kottayam theatre updates viswasikaruth.viswasikanamengil kottayam abhilash eth method upayogich anu track cheyunnath ennonu parayanam.

----------


## ACHOOTTY

> Mumbai
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my LLD-AL10 using Tapatalk


Immade kalyan.  Entammo ivide okke ravile 11.45 showkku padathinu povunnathu very rare aanu. Innalem, mininjannum numma ee show kku undarnnu. Innale thanne 100+ viewers undarnnu.

Innu polichadukkal aanallo. Vaikeettu 7.45 pm inu kalyanil thanne SM5 ilum padam undu.

Kidilolkidilam.

----------


## Nandagopal Maarar

Abrahaminte Santhathikal My views
Theatre: City Center Shindaga
Date and Time:  21 June , 1340
Status: Around 25 people

Abrahaminte Santhathikal Mamookyude recent best movie aanennu nishamshyam parayam ....Fans show miss cheythatil orupad pashchatabam und ippo....Evidathe ikka fans paranja pole first half lag onnum feel cheythilla......ee cinema thriller movie enna  labelil kannatha entertainer  enna reethyil kandal aarkum neershapedendi varilla even if you are diehard fans of other actors .....
Mammooka enna nadane namiche pattu even at this age look and acting ( veruthayala pazhkum thorum vinjinu veeryam koodum ennu parayunnathu ... ) but i don’t think any other actor in his age can render same ....

Cinema evide all most ellavarum kandu kaaanum so there is no point in going for a detailed review...

My rating: 4.8/5

----------


## Antonio

> Ithile oru important sceneil violence against women is punishable against law ennu oru warning kandu. Adhyayit aanu ingane oru warning kanunne. But why??? Ini enthinokke ivar warning vekkum?





> Theevandi Varunnund...😁


Athinu full scrolling aakum smoking is injurious to heath ennu...
Pinne Liplock okke ini chelappo kaanikkumayirikkum "public aayi cheythal peda vangumennu from Moral police"..
Last intercaste love aanel, "Do not try it, it may endanger  Ur life" ennum..

----------


## ikka

By today above 30 Cr WW

 :Band:   :Band:

----------


## Kuruvila

> avar polum parayunnu abraham fastest aanuennu.. so real fig will be much higher
> 
> Sent from my LLD-AL10 using Tapatalk


അതെ😬🙏

Sent from my 1201 using Tapatalk

----------


## Mike



----------


## ACHOOTTY

> Abrahaminte Santhathikal My views
> Theatre: City Center Shindaga
> Date and Time:  21 June , 1340
> Status: Around 25 people
> 
> Abrahaminte Santhathikal Mamookyude recent best movie aanennu nishamshyam parayam ....Fans show miss cheythatil orupad pashchatabam und ippo....Evidathe ikka fans paranja pole first half lag onnum feel cheythilla......ee cinema thriller movie enna  labelil kannatha entertainer  enna reethyil kandal aarkum neershapedendi varilla even if you are diehard fans of other actors .....
> Mammooka enna nadane namiche pattu even at this age look and acting ( veruthayala pazhkum thorum vinjinu veeryam koodum ennu parayunnathu ... ) but i don’t think any other actor in his age can render same ....
> 
> Cinema evide all most ellavarum kandu kaaanum so there is no point in going for a detailed review...
> ...


67 aam vayassil immathiri stylish and powerfull aayi ptesent cheyyaan oruthanum pattilla plastic surgery nadathathe.

Bilal Jhon kurishinkal vannal ulla oru avastha

Alochikkane vayya.

Ee cinemsyilu chila royal iruppu okke undu with superb costumes.  Koode chila one linersum. Polichadukki.

----------


## ikka

1PM PVR 1.45PM PVR Gold HF!!!

 :Band:   :Band:

----------


## Kuruvila

> Kottayam theatre updates viswasikaruth.viswasikanamengil kottayam abhilash eth method upayogich anu track cheyunnath ennonu parayanam.


അതിനു ആര് വിശ്വസിക്കുന്നു...വെളിപാടി വന്നു കഴിഞ്ഞു പൊങ്ങി വന്ന പേജ് ആണ് അത്...
പിന്നെയും കുറെ പേജ് ഉണ്ട് ഇവന്മാരുടെ😂😂🙏

Sent from my 1201 using Tapatalk

----------


## moovybuf

> Innale padam kandu... Oru predictable avg thriller aayittu thonni... Oru pakshe amitha pratheekshakl kondavaam... Ikka fans allathavar over expectation vechu pokaruthu.. Drishyam, Mumbai Police, Memories okke polulla oru kidialan thriller alla ee padam... Orupadu logical prashnangalum, valare cinematic aay kure sequence-kalum ulla oru padamanu.. Nayakan oru Superstar aanu ennathu kondu thanne oru paridhi vare valare predictable aanu karyangal.. Script and Direction onnum athra pora..  Fansinu theerchayaayum armaadikkaam... Allaathavar over expectation illathe mathram kanan povuka... illenkil oru pakshe niraasarayekkum...



ishtapetilla ennu parayaan vendi maathram kandatu poleyund ee review vaayikkumbol.... Mumbai Police & Memories aanu ningalkku kidilam thrillers... Memories logical loopholes kondu niranja padamaanu... anyways.....

over expectation aayi poyi kanunnavar thanneyaanu mikkavarum... athu kondu thanneyaanu ee van viajayavum....

----------


## Kuruvila

> 


😍😍😍😍

Sent from my 1201 using Tapatalk

----------


## Kuruvila

> ishtapetilla ennu parayaan vendi maathram kandatu poleyund ee review vaayikkumbol.... Mumbai Police & Memories aanu ningalkku kidilam thrillers... Memories logical loopholes kondu niranja padamaanu... anyways.....
> 
> over expectation aayi poyi kanunnavar thanneyaanu mikkavarum... athu kondu thanneyaanu ee van viajayavum....


അവന്റെ പേര് കാണുമ്പോൾ തന്നെ അറിയതില്ലേ...ഉടയിപ് ആണ് എന്ന്...വിട്ടു കള വർക്കിച്ച ചീള് കേസ് 

Sent from my 1201 using Tapatalk

----------


## Mike

Jai Ganesh Akurdi Pune #Morningshow 90% full 
#Abrahamintesanthathikal #DerickRuling #Secondweek #Mammootty#ShajiPadoor #HaneefAdeni

----------


## K K R

> Athinu full scrolling aakum smoking is injurious to heath ennu...
> Pinne Liplock okke ini chelappo kaanikkumayirikkum "public aayi cheythal peda vangumennu from Moral police"..
> Last intercaste love aanel, "Do not try it, it may endanger  Ur life" ennum..


Exactly. absolute stupidity.

----------


## moovybuf

> അവന്റെ പേര് കാണുമ്പോൾ തന്നെ അറിയതില്ലേ...ഉടയിപ് ആണ് എന്ന്...വിട്ടു കള വർക്കിച്ച ചീള് കേസ് 
> 
> Sent from my 1201 using Tapatalk


negative review idunnathu kondu oru kuzhappavum illa... ellaarkkum ella padnagalum ishtapedanam ennonumillalo...pakshe athu ezhuthumbo vayikkunnavarkkum thonnanam allo...athreyullooo

----------


## Nandagopal Maarar

ivide review itta 70 % ikka fansium padam 3-3.5 on 5 aanu ... ithe padaam  vere valla nadanmar cheythrinaal aanu nigalk engane feel cheythathu ennu thooniyal we can agree ... njan ee padam valare expectationode koodi thaneyya kanda still i was quite happy with the movie ,,appol expection koodiyath kondanu nigalk angane feel cheythathu ennu parayanum pattilaaa...ellarum enne pole chinthikanam ennala njan paranju varunnath but still as fan ee padam nigale fully satisfy cheythilla ennu paranjal i can’t understand  what more u need ....naghal itilum nalla mamooka padangal kand valarnatha athu kondu we expect more enna cliche dialoguesumayi aarum varauth karanam every movie cant be rajamanikyam , Big B , etc etc etc ....

----------


## Tigerbasskool

> #AbrahaminteSanthathikal Crossed 1 Crore From #CarnivalCinemas From 8 Days 
> Fastest To Reach The Mark This Year Beating #Aadhi ( 19 Days ) 
> 
> 
> Overall It Is The Second Fastest To Reach 1 Cr From #CarnivalCinemas Behind #Bahubali2 ( 7 Days ) From Kerala Boxoffice


 :Yeye:   :Clap:   :Urgreat:

----------


## Akhil krishnan

PVR LULU 1 PM SHOW SOLD OUT

PVR GOLD 1.45 PM SHOW SOLD OUT

Sent from my LLD-AL10 using Tapatalk

----------


## ballu

> negative review idunnathu kondu oru kuzhappavum illa... ellaarkkum ella padnagalum ishtapedanam ennonumillalo...pakshe athu ezhuthumbo vayikkunnavarkkum thonnanam allo...athreyullooo



 kando ?...........

----------


## udaips

> Theatre n status please


Carnival Cinemas Singapore... Status onnum oru vishayamalla... oru pazhaya theater renovate cheythathanu... aalukl adhikm prefer cheyyarilla.. Ivideyulla Cathay multiplex-il booking open aavan vaikiyathu njan avide poyi ennu mathram..

----------


## Raja Sha

Bangalore mathram 1 Crore adikkumo?

----------


## Akhil krishnan

Cochin Plexes 🔥🔥🔥 Ernakulam Kavitha Matinee nd First Show Fast Filling 🔥🔥🔥




Sent from my LLD-AL10 using Tapatalk

----------


## udaips

> ishtapetilla ennu parayaan vendi maathram kandatu poleyund ee review vaayikkumbol.... Mumbai Police & Memories aanu ningalkku kidilam thrillers... Memories logical loopholes kondu niranja padamaanu... anyways.....
> 
> over expectation aayi poyi kanunnavar thanneyaanu mikkavarum... athu kondu thanneyaanu ee van viajayavum....


Fans allathavar over expectation vechu pokaruthu enne paranjulloo... Theateril poyi kanunna ethandu ellaa padangalekkurichum aathmarthamaaya abhiprayam paryarundu... ivideyum athraye ulloo...

----------


## sachin

innum polichadukkuvanalle  :Yahoo:  :Yahoo:

----------


## ballu

> #AbrahaminteSanthathikal Crossed 1 Crore From #CarnivalCinemas From 8 Days 
> Fastest To Reach The Mark This Year Beating #Aadhi ( 19 Days ) 
> 
> 
> Overall It Is The Second Fastest To Reach 1 Cr From #CarnivalCinemas Behind #Bahubali2 ( 7 Days ) From Kerala Boxoffice


padam massive hit annu ello ...only behind BB2 ..

----------


## Keelezi Achu

> PVR LULU 1 PM SHOW SOLD OUT
> 
> PVR GOLD 1.45 PM SHOW SOLD OUT
> 
> Sent from my LLD-AL10 using Tapatalk



Innu Multies Nokkenda.. iniyangottu ellam HF shows thanee

----------


## ACHOOTTY

> ivide review itta 70 % ikka fansium padam 3-3.5 on 5 aanu ... ithe padaam  vere valla nadanmar cheythrinaal aanu nigalk engane feel cheythathu ennu thooniyal we can agree ... njan ee padam valare expectationode koodi thaneyya kanda still i was quite happy with the movie ,,appol expection koodiyath kondanu nigalk angane feel cheythathu ennu parayanum pattilaaa...ellarum enne pole chinthikanam ennala njan paranju varunnath but still as fan ee padam nigale fully satisfy cheythilla ennu paranjal i can?t understand  what more u need ....naghal itilum nalla mamooka padangal kand valarnatha athu kondu we expect more enna cliche dialoguesumayi aarum varauth karanam every movie cant be rajamanikyam , Big B , etc etc etc ....


oru cinem vijayikkunnathu prathyekichu normal auuencil avar pratheekshikkathath kittumbol aaanu...............fansum mediayum mathram alla amitha pratheekha vachu cinema kaanan povunnathu...........

athinaal thanne ithu vare ulla abrahaminte vn vijayathinte karnam.............common auduence and familykku padam surprise aayi.

----------


## Akhil krishnan

Baalussery Sandhya 9 AM Special Show




Sent from my LLD-AL10 using Tapatalk

----------


## wayanadan

> Abrahaminte Santhathikal My views
> Theatre: City Center Shindaga
> Date and Time:  21 June , 1340
> Status: Around 25 people
> 
> Abrahaminte Santhathikal Mamookyude recent best movie aanennu nishamshyam parayam ....Fans show miss cheythatil orupad pashchatabam und ippo....Evidathe ikka fans paranja pole first half lag onnum feel cheythilla......ee cinema thriller movie enna  labelil kannatha entertainer  enna reethyil kandal aarkum neershapedendi varilla even if you are diehard fans of other actors .....
> Mammooka enna nadane namiche pattu even at this age look and acting ( veruthayala pazhkum thorum vinjinu veeryam koodum ennu parayunnathu ... ) but i don?t think any other actor in his age can render same ....
> 
> Cinema evide all most ellavarum kandu kaaanum so there is no point in going for a detailed review...
> ...


 :Good:  ......................

----------


## wayanadan

> Baalussery Sandhya 9 AM Special Show
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my LLD-AL10 using Tapatalk


*full aano >??*

----------


## palakkadanfilmfan

Innale Padam Kandu from lux cinema Chennai, onnum parayanilla. Super movie. One more promising director to mollywood.

----------


## Akhil krishnan

Thrissur🔥🔥🔥🔥




Sent from my LLD-AL10 using Tapatalk

----------


## Akhil krishnan

> *full aano >??*


60% undennu thonunu.. ivde aaro update ittirunnu.. 

Sent from my LLD-AL10 using Tapatalk

----------


## haidin mammookka

Superb Sunday

----------


## ACHOOTTY

> Thrissur
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my LLD-AL10 using Tapatalk


ini aa @maryland  inte ahankaram sahikkaan aanu paadu.

----------


## Antonio

Marykkutty thread il Abraham nu therakkilla, half of the shows um Half filled aanennu paranja aa manyadehathe enikk vallathe ishtappettu...
Ithrem range durantham FK il aadyam..
Oru FB/ YouTube  manamadikkunnund

----------


## Antonio

> ini aa @maryland  inte ahankaram sahikkaan aanu paadu.


Erekkure..
Still all for ikka...
Sahichekkam

----------


## moovybuf

> kando ?...........


illa...pakshe memories and membai police kadnathaanu.. athu kondu reply ittathaa...

 innale raavile ponam ennu vechathaa...ticket offer undaayirunu..  :Very Happy: . pakshe patiyilla... world cup matches ullathu kondu timing shariyaavunilla..

----------


## Mike



----------


## Akhil krishnan

Kottayam Abhilash Matinee nd First Show 🔥🔥🔥🔥



Sent from my LLD-AL10 using Tapatalk

----------


## abraham

https://youtu.be/vBi_dvh8T4M

മമ്മൂക്കക്ക് ഈ പടത്തിനോട് എന്തോ ഒരിഷ്ടം കൂടുതൽ ഉണ്ടന്ന് ഒരു തോന്നൽ..

----------


## Akhil krishnan

Calicut Regal



Sent from my LLD-AL10 using Tapatalk

----------


## Antonio

> https://youtu.be/vBi_dvh8T4M
> 
> മമ്മൂക്കക്ക് ഈ പടത്തിനോട് എന്തോ ഒരിഷ്ടം കൂടുതൽ ഉണ്ടന്ന് ഒരു തോന്നൽ..


Shaji annane, pinne Haneef ne  bhayankara ishtamanu

----------


## ACHOOTTY

> illa...pakshe memories and membai police kadnathaanu.. athu kondu reply ittathaa...
> 
>  innale raavile ponam ennu vechathaa...ticket offer undaayirunu.. . pakshe patiyilla... world cup matches ullathu kondu timing shariyaavunilla..


mumbai police and memmories ee paranja 2 cinemayum aayum oru samyavum ee padthil illa..............angine thonniyavare kurichu onnum parayanum illa.    pinne seriel killer or investigation officer okke vachaanel...........100 padangal compare cheyyam.

----------


## Akhil krishnan

TVM



Sent from my LLD-AL10 using Tapatalk

----------


## ballu

> illa...pakshe memories and membai police kadnathaanu.. athu kondu reply ittathaa...
> 
>  innale raavile ponam ennu vechathaa...ticket offer undaayirunu.. . pakshe patiyilla... world cup matches ullathu kondu timing shariyaavunilla..


adipoli ...uae release undayitu polum .....

anyways ...review/feedback edumpo mention cheyan marakanda  :Laughing:

----------


## Akhil krishnan

Kollam



Sent from my LLD-AL10 using Tapatalk

----------


## Mike

angerude post kandittu vere oru sthalathu daily immathiri post idana alude athe tone...

release day muthal kili poy erikana oru choriyan anu avan.. eni avde DB error ayappo athu evde manthi theerkkan vannathayirikkum......





> Marykkutty thread il Abraham nu therakkilla, half of the shows um Half filled aanennu paranja aa manyadehathe enikk vallathe ishtappettu...
> Ithrem range durantham FK il aadyam..
> Oru FB/ YouTube  manamadikkunnund

----------


## Akhil krishnan

Kodungallur Morning Show



Sent from my LLD-AL10 using Tapatalk

----------


## Mike

Hyderabad Sold out  :Band:

----------


## ACHOOTTY

Akhil, mike, misbha, Don  athu pole ivide theatre update cheyyunna ella ikka fnasinum likes and rep kodukkuvaan abyarthikkunnu..........

avarude nalla oru samayam avar ithinu vendi viniyogikkunnathu theerchayayum ee padathinte yadhartha picture ariyunathinu namme okke valare sahayikkunnu.

----------


## Kuruvila

അബ്രഹാമിന്റെ സന്തതികൾ ...
 കൊടുക്കുന്ന പൈസ മുതലാവുന്ന ഐറ്റം .ആര്ട്ട് ആയാലും ക്ലാസ് ആയാലും മാസ്സ് ആയാലും കാണുന്ന പ്രേക്ഷകന്റെ മനസിനെ ത്രിപ്തിപെടുത്തണം ..സിനിമ കഴുയുമ്പോൾ വീഴുന്ന കൈ അടികൾ അത് സാക്ഷ്യപെടുതുന്നു .സിനിമയെ സിനിമ ആയി കാണുന്നവരാണ് സാദാ പ്രേക്ഷകർ , അതിനെ ഒരു നിരൂപണ വസ്തു ആയി കാണുന്നവർ ഇതിലെ പോരായ്മകൾ മാത്രം നോക്കി ഇരിക്കട്ടെ ..

Sent from my 1201 using Tapatalk

----------


## BASH1982

> ivide review itta 70 % ikka fansium padam 3-3.5 on 5 aanu ... ithe padaam  vere valla nadanmar cheythrinaal aanu nigalk engane feel cheythathu ennu thooniyal we can agree ... njan ee padam valare expectationode koodi thaneyya kanda still i was quite happy with the movie ,,appol expection koodiyath kondanu nigalk angane feel cheythathu ennu parayanum pattilaaa...ellarum enne pole chinthikanam ennala njan paranju varunnath but still as fan ee padam nigale fully satisfy cheythilla ennu paranjal i can’t understand  what more u need ....naghal itilum nalla mamooka padangal kand valarnatha athu kondu we expect more enna cliche dialoguesumayi aarum varauth karanam every movie cant be rajamanikyam , Big B , etc etc etc ....


Mammooty kku expectation koodunnathu nalla karyamalle eaven lalettan fans polum huge expectationila mammooty padangal kanunnathennu avarude revew kanumbol kanam

----------


## Tigerbasskool

> Marykkutty thread il Abraham nu therakkilla, half of the shows um Half filled aanennu paranja aa manyadehathe enikk vallathe ishtappettu...
> Ithrem range durantham FK il aadyam..
> Oru FB/ YouTube  manamadikkunnund


aaraa aa mahaan?  :Laughing:

----------


## Mike

aa post onnu kanendathu thanneyaa...  :Ennekollu: 

a thread il onnu keri nokku  :Laughing: 





> aaraa aa mahaan?

----------


## Antonio

> aaraa aa mahaan?


Avide und...
Ivide vilichu varuthanda...
83/100 ulloo  
10/22 housefull shows mathrame ulloo
Ennokke aanu pradhana prashnangal

----------


## Kuruvila

> *full aano >??*


അല്ല...55+% ഉണ്ട്...
ഫാൻസ് ഷോ ആയിരുന്നു...
Timing 9:30/10 ആയിരുന്നേൽ ഇതിലും. കിടിലൻ status വന്നേനെ...
രാവിലെ ബാലുശ്ശേരിയിൽ ഇവിടുന്നു 1/2 hour ഉണ്ട്...
രാവിലെ ചെറിയ മഴയും ഉണ്ടായിരുന്നു...പോകാൻ പറ്റിയില്ല...
10 ആയിരുന്നേൽ നല്ല വെയിലും

Sent from my 1201 using Tapatalk

----------


## Akhil krishnan

Pala Universal Morning Show

----------


## Tigerbasskool

> aa post onnu kanendathu thanneyaa... 
> 
> a thread il onnu keri nokku





> Avide und...
> Ivide vilichu varuthanda...
> 83/100 ulloo 
> 10/22 housefull shows mathrame ulloo
> Ennokke aanu pradhana prashnangal


 :Ennekollu:  :Ennekollu:  :Ennekollu: 

thollikatti sammathikenam

----------


## Antonio

> aa post onnu kanendathu thanneyaa... 
> 
> a thread il onnu keri nokku


All posts deleted by modans...

----------


## moovybuf

> thollikatti sammathikenam


post kandilla.. aaraayirunnu aal? abdu aano?? he looks like an alias of another member..

----------


## ACHOOTTY

> Pala Universal Morning Show


ravile okke pala yil immathiri rush...............

----------


## maryland

Thrissur Inox
1:00pm Show: 90%+ booked... :Band:  :Clap:

----------


## BASH1982

Innu njan kanum
Salalah city cinimas
Kuttikal randum cheruthu ayathu kondu family ayittu pokan pattilla
Veetle diehard ikka fan(my wife)oru vidhathil convence cheyyichittundu allel oru ikka padam ottaku kanan aval sammathikkilla

----------


## Janapriyan

> #AbrahaminteSanthathikal Crossed 1 Crore From #CarnivalCinemas From 8 Days 
> Fastest To Reach The Mark This Year Beating #Aadhi ( 19 Days ) 
> 
> 
> Overall It Is The Second Fastest To Reach 1 Cr From #CarnivalCinemas Behind #Bahubali2 ( 7 Days ) From Kerala Boxoffice


 :Band:  :Band: 
Unnikkal  :Laughing:  :Laughing:

----------


## maryland

> Innu njan kanum
> Salalah city cinimas
> Kuttikal randum cheruthu ayathu kondu family ayittu pokan pattilla
> Veetle diehard ikka fan(my wife)oru vidhathil convence cheyyichittundu allel oru ikka padam ottaku kanan aval sammathikkilla


 :Band:  :Clap:  :Band:

----------


## moovybuf

> Unnikkal


enthokke paranjaalum, its minutely below aadhi....

----------


## maryland

> enthokke paranjaalum, its minutely below aadhi....


Abraham made them "minute stars" 
microscope vechu avare nokkanam… :Detective:

----------


## bilal john

> post kandilla.. aaraayirunnu aal? abdu aano?? he looks like an alias of another member..


Alla Nithin ck.2009 join cheythathu but around 50 posts ullu.may be an alias of some one

----------


## Antonio

> Abraham made them "minute stars" 
> microscope vechu avare nokkanam…


Ingalu koode chernnu thread alambakkaruth
Sunday updates aanu pradhaanam

----------


## Antonio

> Alla Nithin ck.2009 join cheythathu but around 50 posts ullu.may be an alias of some one


Ayaal..
Pandu nammale adapadalam theri paranju seconds IL ban vangippoya mahaan nte aarelum aano
Ente ammachi, theri kekkan enikk vayyayeee

----------


## Manikuttan777

> ivide review itta 70 % ikka fansium padam 3-3.5 on 5 aanu ... ithe padaam  vere valla nadanmar cheythrinaal aanu nigalk engane feel cheythathu ennu thooniyal we can agree ... njan ee padam valare expectationode koodi thaneyya kanda still i was quite happy with the movie ,,appol expection koodiyath kondanu nigalk angane feel cheythathu ennu parayanum pattilaaa...ellarum enne pole chinthikanam ennala njan paranju varunnath but still as fan ee padam nigale fully satisfy cheythilla ennu paranjal i can’t understand  what more u need ....naghal itilum nalla mamooka padangal kand valarnatha athu kondu we expect more enna cliche dialoguesumayi aarum varauth karanam every movie cant be rajamanikyam , Big B , etc etc etc ....


Thaankal paranjathu valare sheri aanu..but ithil veroru point und..thaankal paranju ikka fans ellaarum 3-3.5 out of 5 aanu rating koduthe enu.. athu kuravaanu ennaano thaankal parayan udheshichathu?? Athinulla marupadi thaankulade postil thanne und..rajamanikyam, big b polethe cinemakalk alle above 4 oke rating kodukan patathullu logically alojichal?? Ellaa nalla cinemakalkum 4.5/5 kodukan patilallo..njanum oru ikka fan thanne aanu.. enikum abraham othiri ishtapetirunu..i watched it 3 times..ente rating 3.25/5 (ente review vayichavarku ariyam).. Rajamanikyam polethe cinemakal varumbol urapayitum ikka fans above 4 allel 5/5 kodukum..but ellaa cinemakalkum angane kodukan patila..njan ente stand aanu paranjathu  :Smile:

----------


## Mike

EKM Kavitha #Noonshow 
#Abrahamintesanthathikal #DerickRuling #Secondweek #Mammootty#ShajiPadoor #HaneefAdeni\\

----------


## Antonio

Ernakulam Multies n Premises
Few 'Green' only .. late night shows aanu ...athu on the way full aayekkum...

----------


## Mike

Kottayam Abhilash #Matinee 
#Abrahamintesanthathikal #DerickRuling #Secondweek #Mammootty#ShajiPadoor #HaneefAdeni

----------


## bellari

Second time kanaan pokunnu with friend 4 friends ..6.30 pm show aluva casino book cheythu ...Ee online booking 
Okke valare nashttam aanu 5 ticks avanmaar 100 rs extra vangi ..

----------


## hakkimp

Abrahaminte Santhathikal
Page Liked ? Just now ? 

PathanamThitta Aiswarya #Noonshow

----------


## hakkimp

*Abrahaminte Santhathikal*2 mins ? 







_Kottayam Abhilash #Matinee_

----------


## shivankuty

> Ivade aro tracked centersil minute rangil aadhi  munnil anennu paranjirunnallo..ithippo Abrhamum ayitt huge difference aanallo..!!!😅😅😅
> 
> Sent from my SM-T231 using Tapatalk


Carnivalil Abraham nalla lead und...inale cherya diffrnce ulla theatrs parnjpol carnival vannath mistake aanu
Pkshe oru karym noknm...aadhi 11 carnival centrslanu kalichath...tvm mall & payyanur annu open aayrnla...ithu randum big capacity screens aanu...ivdnu matram 24.3 lacs 8 divsm kond vannitund...full carnival screensl ninnu 8 divsm kond 555 showsl 1.06cr aanu abrhm nedyth...tvm & payyanur ozhichal 82 lacs varum from 462 shows
Aadhiku carnival shows kuravarnu...aake 8 divsm kond kalichach 300 shows...nedyth 55 lacs...avg edthalum abraham munnil nikkum
Pkshe ithe pole alla calicut,Aries,kochi multi okke...avde aadhi munpilanu ithvare...

Sent from my P7072G using Tapatalk

----------


## Antonio

> Carnivalil Abraham nalla lead und...inale cherya diffrnce ulla theatrs parnjpol carnival vannath mistake aanu
> Pkshe oru karym noknm...aadhi 11 carnival centrslanu kalichath...tvm mall & payyanur annu open aayrnla...ithu randum big capacity screens aanu...ivdnu matram 24.3 lacs 8 divsm kond vannitund...full carnival screensl ninnu 8 divsm kond 555 showsl 1.06cr aanu abrhm nedyth...tvm & payyanur ozhichal 82 lacs varum from 462 shows
> Aadhiku carnival shows kuravarnu...aake 8 divsm kond kalichach 300 shows...nedyth 55 lacs...avg edthalum abraham munnil nikkum
> Pkshe ithe pole alla calicut,Aries,kochi multi okke...avde aadhi munpilanu ithvare...
> 
> Sent from my P7072G using Tapatalk


Brooo.
Kodungallur...

----------


## shivankuty

> അബ്രഹാമിന്റെ സന്തതികൾ
> ആൾ കേരള കാർണിവൽ സിനിമാസ് ഗ്രോസ് 8 ദിവസം കൊണ്ട് 1കോടി പിന്നിട്ടു.!!!🔥
> മുന്നിൽ 7 ദിവസം കൊണ്ട് 1കോടി നേടിയ ബാഹുബലി മാത്രം.!💪💪💪
> Megastar_Ruling🔥🔥
> 
> Sent from my 1201 using Tapatalk


Bahubali undyrnpol carnivalnu 8 screens...ippo 13...puli 15 divsm kond 1cr nedyth 4 screenl ninnu...

Sent from my P7072G using Tapatalk

----------


## shivankuty

Ippo bakki ulla forums track chyuna collection viswasikam allae????kurch divsm munp kurch per ath thallenum prnj kuttm prnjrnu...innu ivde palarum pokkikond nadknth avrde figrs aanu
I repeat..tracked collectnl aarum vellam cherkila


Sent from my P7072G using Tapatalk

----------


## hakkimp

Abrahaminte Santhathikal
2 mins ? 
Thaliparamba Alinkeel

----------


## perumal

> Carnivalil Abraham nalla lead und...inale cherya diffrnce ulla theatrs parnjpol carnival vannath mistake aanu
> Pkshe oru karym noknm...aadhi 11 carnival centrslanu kalichath...tvm mall & payyanur annu open aayrnla...ithu randum big capacity screens aanu...ivdnu matram 24.3 lacs 8 divsm kond vannitund...full carnival screensl ninnu 8 divsm kond 555 showsl 1.06cr aanu abrhm nedyth...tvm & payyanur ozhichal 82 lacs varum from 462 shows
> Aadhiku carnival shows kuravarnu...aake 8 divsm kond kalichach 300 shows...nedyth 55 lacs...avg edthalum abraham munnil nikkum
> Pkshe ithe pole alla calicut,Aries,kochi multi okke...avde aadhi munpilanu ithvare...
> 
> Sent from my P7072G using Tapatalk


Carnivalil Abraham nalla lead und...inale cherya diffrnce ulla theatrs parnjpol carnival vannath mistake aanu
Pkshe oru karym noknm...aadhi 11 carnival centrslanu kalichath...tvm mall & payyanur annu open aayrnla...ithu randum big capacity screens aanu...ivdnu matram 24.3 lacs 8 divsm kond vannitund...full carnival screensl ninnu 8 divsm kond 555 showsl 1.06cr aanu abrhm nedyth...tvm & payyanur ozhichal 82 lacs varum from 462 shows
Aadhiku carnival shows kuravarnu..//





Ith pole oke thane baki case..mammootty padam varumbo  show kuranjal ath Mammootty nte pidipked/tharamoolya kurav oke!



as long as u haven't tracked all shows u cannot just say this movie is better than another just on basis of some areas!! Pala factors um effect akam..like number of shows..nearby centres..pinne chila films especially young stars nte films nu small centres ipozhum mammookka or mohanlal nu kituna acceptance illa..so ee main cities kidu ayenun paranj all kerala angana anu enn assume cheyanum patila!!(best example jacobinte swargarajyam oke)

Pinne chumma alamb undakan vendi ningada star ne pokki adikanum mattulavare thazthikettanum oro kadhal avashyanusaranam menayam!! 

"Swantham star anel parayum shows kuravanu kalichath atha collection kuranjath ..athond comparison meaningless anu enoke 

Rival anel ithe scenario ku parayuna kadha..ayye field out star aayi .shows kitunila..inale vanna pravan vare ex mega ne kaalum show kiti enoke!! "  :Laughing:

----------


## Akhil krishnan

PVR Lulu 4.15pm Show Sold Out

Sent from my LLD-AL10 using Tapatalk

----------


## hakkimp



----------


## Akhil krishnan

> Ippo bakki ulla forums track chyuna collection viswasikam allae????kurch divsm munp kurch per ath thallenum prnj kuttm prnjrnu...innu ivde palarum pokkikond nadknth avrde figrs aanu
> I repeat..tracked collectnl aarum vellam cherkila
> 
> 
> Sent from my P7072G using Tapatalk


a figures vishvasichu ennu ivde aarum paranjnitillalo.. aarum pokki nadakunum illa.. kandapo just post cheythu.. atre ullu.. 

Sent from my LLD-AL10 using Tapatalk

----------


## kannan

> Ente ponnu bhai...this is utterfake...ningal angne thalluna kanditla...atha rply tharne...if aadhi is 13cr abrhm won't be 19cr...aadhi polum actual first week athrym illa...
> 
> Sent from my P7072G using Tapatalk


Athu fake aayathu kondalle postiyathu . ..  :Laughing:  

Figures kandaal ariyille fake aanennu ... contradictory . . first one KBO alone . .second one WW . . .  

Ithennalla oru pagesum trustable alla . . . unless a declaration from Producers. . . 
Ivide kidannu adikoodunna randu fansum kaanaan vendi postiyenne ulloo . . .  

Allaathe Abraham nte gross claim cheythathalla njan  :Laughing: 

Avaravarude silmakal irangumbol irukoottarkum thallaan kure pages undu  :Ennekollu:

----------


## shivankuty

> Athu fake aayathu kondalle postiyathu . ..  
> 
> Figures kandaal ariyille fake aanennu ... contradictory . . first one KBO alone . .second one WW . . .  
> 
> Ithennalla oru pagesum trustable alla . . . unless a declaration from Producers. . . 
> Ivide kidannu adikoodunna randu fansum kaanaan vendi postiyenne ulloo . . .  
> 
> Allaathe Abraham nte gross claim cheythathalla njan 
> 
> Avaravarude silmakal irangumbol irukoottarkum thallaan kure pages undu


Ningde aa orotta post karnma ivde ithrym fights undyth....moyalali

Sent from my P7072G using Tapatalk

----------


## shivankuty

> a figures vishvasichu ennu ivde aarum paranjnitillalo.. aarum pokki nadakunum illa.. kandapo just post cheythu.. atre ullu.. 
> 
> Sent from my LLD-AL10 using Tapatalk


Ningle alla udeshche...ningal aarym kuttm prnjtmla..pkshe athne thanguna kurch per rand dvsm munae kuttm prnjth kond prnjnae ullu

Sent from my P7072G using Tapatalk

----------


## Mike



----------


## BASH1982

> Carnivalil Abraham nalla lead und...inale cherya diffrnce ulla theatrs parnjpol carnival vannath mistake aanu
> Pkshe oru karym noknm...aadhi 11 carnival centrslanu kalichath...tvm mall & payyanur annu open aayrnla...ithu randum big capacity screens aanu...ivdnu matram 24.3 lacs 8 divsm kond vannitund...full carnival screensl ninnu 8 divsm kond 555 showsl 1.06cr aanu abrhm nedyth...tvm & payyanur ozhichal 82 lacs varum from 462 shows
> Aadhiku carnival shows kuravarnu...aake 8 divsm kond kalichach 300 shows...nedyth 55 lacs...avg edthalum abraham munnil nikkum
> Pkshe ithe pole alla calicut,Aries,kochi multi okke...avde aadhi munpilanu ithvare...
> 
> Sent from my P7072G using Tapatalk


Ponnu bhai comparison onnumalla athinu thalparyavumilla adhikku intial day plus two days holidays advantage kitti athu multyil effect cheythittundakum enkilum 7 days valiya deference illa calicut abraham 6 days vs adhi 7 days anu compare cheyyunnathu pinne pala cheriya centre okke alpy ktm chry poleyulla centr ellam heavy anu like puli pole oru koluthal anu ee centrelokke alpyokke nerittariyam ente achanum ammayumokke moonnuvattom poyappolum tikt kittiyilla randu theatrum full

----------


## Iyyer The Great

> Carnivalil Abraham nalla lead und...inale cherya diffrnce ulla theatrs parnjpol carnival vannath mistake aanu
> Pkshe oru karym noknm...aadhi 11 carnival centrslanu kalichath...tvm mall & payyanur annu open aayrnla...ithu randum big capacity screens aanu...ivdnu matram 24.3 lacs 8 divsm kond vannitund...full carnival screensl ninnu 8 divsm kond 555 showsl 1.06cr aanu abrhm nedyth...tvm & payyanur ozhichal 82 lacs varum from 462 shows
> Aadhiku carnival shows kuravarnu...aake 8 divsm kond kalichach 300 shows...nedyth 55 lacs...avg edthalum abraham munnil nikkum
> Pkshe ithe pole alla calicut,Aries,kochi multi okke...avde aadhi munpilanu ithvare...
> 
> Sent from my P7072G using Tapatalk


Ithenthu logic aanu bhai..

Ningal thanne parayunnu kalicha screens or centres koodukayo kurayukayo cheythal carnival collection affect aavum ennu.. sheriyaanu...ee logic ningal parayunna Aries ekm multi clt etc kku applicable alle..

Annu TVM carnival illa ennu ningal thanne parayunnu...ippo und..so Aries being another multiplex like theatre, abrahaminte collection split aavum between this new carnival and aries..number 1..
number 2- ee week aanu Abraham 4 showsum bigger screen il kalichu thudangiyath..
number 3- other than multis, Abhraham is playing in 4 quality theatres within the city and getting very good status..matte padathinu ithupole vannu ennu parayaan pattumo...

Similarly clt or ekm multi eduthaalum ee vyathyasangal und..Vanitha complex now has 4 screens.. ..Annu illallo..Abhraham 11/12 show vare kalicha divasangal und..athukond PVR il avar deserving number shows tharunnilla..athu multi collectionil baadhikkum..

So please don't make these logic less comparisons..if there is some reliable figure which both of us can agree ( all Kerala ) let us compare using that..else leave it..

I think that there is no question of comparison here, especially outside metros,. where a clicked big M film still has a huge advantage over new gen heros..single screen status okke vere level aanu..

----------


## ikka

> Carnivalil Abraham nalla lead und...inale cherya diffrnce ulla theatrs parnjpol carnival vannath mistake aanu
> Pkshe oru karym noknm...aadhi 11 carnival centrslanu kalichath...tvm mall & payyanur annu open aayrnla...ithu randum big capacity screens aanu...ivdnu matram 24.3 lacs 8 divsm kond vannitund...full carnival screensl ninnu 8 divsm kond 555 showsl 1.06cr aanu abrhm nedyth...tvm & payyanur ozhichal 82 lacs varum from 462 shows
> Aadhiku carnival shows kuravarnu...aake 8 divsm kond kalichach 300 shows...nedyth 55 lacs...avg edthalum abraham munnil nikkum
> Pkshe ithe pole alla calicut,Aries,kochi multi okke...avde aadhi munpilanu ithvare...
> 
> Sent from my P7072G using Tapatalk


Enthanu bhai ithu...Innale alle thangal paranjathu aadhi is ahead of AS ennu...2 screens kooduthalanu sammathichu 11 and 13 (18%), but athinte half days il 1cr adichu...Ini engilum aa moonnu konbulla muyaline vittu logical aayi parayu....Trackers should be unbiased!!!

----------


## david john

Aadhi okke aayit abrahamine compare cheyunno

 :Ennekollu: 

Thalli valipicha padam

----------


## BASH1982

> Athu fake aayathu kondalle postiyathu . ..  
> 
> Figures kandaal ariyille fake aanennu ... contradictory . . first one KBO alone . .second one WW . . .  
> 
> Ithennalla oru pagesum trustable alla . . . unless a declaration from Producers. . . 
> Ivide kidannu adikoodunna randu fansum kaanaan vendi postiyenne ulloo . . .  
> 
> Allaathe Abraham nte gross claim cheythathalla njan 
> 
> Avaravarude silmakal irangumbol irukoottarkum thallaan kure pages undu


Athuponne producer paranjalum ithu polulla Twitter account anu palarkkum vishwasam
Pinne ee adikoodal okke oru rasamalle
Pathu muppathu varshamayittu thudangiyathalle athokke illenkil pinne enthu rasam paridhi langikkathirunnal fan fight okke rasama

----------


## Akhil krishnan

Thookiadi At Kochi 🔥🔥🔥

----------


## david john

Screen kuravarnu ennu paranitentha karyam

Screen kooduthalum collectionum abrahaminu vannalo

----------


## david john

Ethaaanu ee chorian kutty

----------


## LOLan

> 


Ith pole theater list vechoru full page ad varanam , kidukkum....

----------


## perumal

..............

----------


## david john

Kutty go back to your class onoode padichatu va

----------


## LOLan

Bangalore thookiyadi in mulies  :Clap:   :Clap: 

Sent from my Moto G (5S) Plus using Tapatalk

----------


## Mike

Mananthavady Jose Matinee 
#Abrahamintesanthathikal #DerickRuling #Secondweek #Mammootty#ShajiPadoor #HaneefAdeni

----------


## Akhil krishnan

👌👌👌👌

----------


## Mike

Kottayam ]

----------


## Dasettan

> Kottayam ]


 :Band: 

Sent from my SM-G615F using Tapatalk

----------


## LOLan

> 👌👌👌👌


Kashtapett negatives kand pidikkan nokkunna Kure ennam und ith pole....feel very sad for them.

----------


## roshy

> Kashtapett negatives kand pidikkan nokkunna Kure ennam und ith pole....feel very sad for them.


Ksheeramullorakidin chuvattilum chora thanne kothukinu kauthukam😊

----------


## LOLan

> Ksheeramullorakidin chuvattilum chora thanne kothukinu kauthukam😊


Entha ivarkoke ithra ijjathi hatred  :Sad:  so called reviewersil mikavarum ith pole hatred teams anu.... online fight cheyunna fans level hatred....

----------


## Sidharthan

> Athu fake aayathu kondalle postiyathu . ..  
> 
> Figures kandaal ariyille fake aanennu ... contradictory . . first one KBO alone . .second one WW . . .  
> 
> Ithennalla oru pagesum trustable alla . . . unless a declaration from Producers. . . 
> Ivide kidannu adikoodunna randu fansum kaanaan vendi postiyenne ulloo . . .  
> 
> Allaathe Abraham nte gross claim cheythathalla njan 
> 
> Avaravarude silmakal irangumbol irukoottarkum thallaan kure pages undu


Moylalai Oru chettaya moylali.(ramnan.jpg)
Verte ivde innale adi undakii..

Sent from my Lenovo A7020a48 using Tapatalk

----------


## Neerali

> Aadhi okke aayit abrahamine compare cheyunno


Exactly...Aarelum enthelum okke parayatte...

Aadhi okke aayittu ee padathe compare cheyyunnathu ee padathinu thanne aanu naanakkedu..

----------


## Krish nair

> Athu fake aayathu kondalle postiyathu . ..  
> 
> Figures kandaal ariyille fake aanennu ... contradictory . . first one KBO alone . .second one WW . . .  
> 
> Ithennalla oru pagesum trustable alla . . . unless a declaration from Producers. . . 
> Ivide kidannu adikoodunna randu fansum kaanaan vendi postiyenne ulloo . . .  
> 
> Allaathe Abraham nte gross claim cheythathalla njan 
> 
> Avaravarude silmakal irangumbol irukoottarkum thallaan kure pages undu


എന്റെ പൊന്നു bhai ഈ ആദിയും എബ്രഹാം തമ്മിൽ compare ചെയ്യുന്നത് seriyanoo... off topic ആണ് എന്നാലും ചോദിക്കുവാ ലാലേട്ടന്റെ മകൻ അല്ല ഈ പടത്തിൽ അഭിനയിക്കുന്നത് എങ്കിൽ ഇത് നിലം തൊടുമോ... ഒരാഴ്ച ആയി കാണാൻ തുടങ്ങിയിട്ട് ഇത് വരെ പൂർത്തിയാക്കാൻ സാധിച്ചില്ല... എന്റെ കുഴപ്പം ആയിരിക്കും.... പക്ഷെ ഇവിടെ എബ്രഹാം ലോജിക് ഒക്കെ പറയുന്നവർ ഇതിന്റെ ലോജിക് ഒക്കെ ഇങ്ങനെ convince ചെയ്യും..... Anyway abraham is doing gud and its a superhit.... Its high time for മമ്മുക്ക fans  to cheer......

----------


## Sajil K R

Kottayam Abhilash matinee

Sent from my Lenovo A6020a40 using Tapatalk

----------


## Neerali

> എന്റെ പൊന്നു bhai ഈ ആദിയും എബ്രഹാം തമ്മിൽ compare ചെയ്യുന്നത് seriyanoo... off topic ആണ് എന്നാലും ചോദിക്കുവാ ലാലേട്ടന്റെ മകൻ അല്ല ഈ പടത്തിൽ അഭിനയിക്കുന്നത് എങ്കിൽ ഇത് നിലം തൊടുമോ... ഒരാഴ്ച ആയി കാണാൻ തുടങ്ങിയിട്ട് ഇത് വരെ പൂർത്തിയാക്കാൻ സാധിച്ചില്ല... എന്റെ കുഴപ്പം ആയിരിക്കും.... പക്ഷെ ഇവിടെ എബ്രഹാം ലോജിക് ഒക്കെ പറയുന്നവർ ഇതിന്റെ ലോജിക് ഒക്കെ ഇങ്ങനെ convince ചെയ്യും..... Anyway abraham is doing gud and its a superhit.... Its high time for മമ്മുക്ക fans  to cheer......


Sathyam...

oru Sathyam bodhippikkan oru flooril Ulla 10-20 pere petrol ozhichu kathikkunnathu enthu logic aano aavo....

----------


## Iyyer The Great

> Kottayam Abhilash matinee
> 
> Sent from my Lenovo A6020a40 using Tapatalk


Kidukki...  :Drum:

----------


## King Amal

136 theatril rls aaya padam ippo 150 theatres.. 
Just megastar things.. 😎

----------


## Krish nair

ഇക്ക പടം പാലാ, കോട്ടയം, ചങ്ങനാശ്ശേരി നല്ല ബിസിനസ്* നടന്നാൽ അതു സൂപ്പർ ഹിറ്റ്* ആണ് എന്ന് കണ്ണും അടച്ചു പറയാം.....

----------


## Akhil krishnan

SMB Kalikavila Matinee HF

----------


## Akhil krishnan

Tvm Sree Matinee

----------


## Abin thomas

> Kidukki...


Kottayath entha oru avesham.athu kanan thanne enthoru rasam.full families.general audience nu padam pidichitund.ivide parayunna pole logical issue onnumilla.cheriya logical issues und ath ignore cheyavunnatheyullu.enthayalum ktym kidukunnu  :Band:

----------


## Akhil krishnan

Palakad Priya Matinee HF

----------


## perumal

> Palakad Priya Matinee HF


Heavy  :Yeye:

----------


## chandru

Going for 2nd time...Wife, a certified annan fan, also wants  repeat watch.

----------


## Akhil krishnan

Mavelikara Prathiba

----------


## david john

> Exactly...Aarelum enthelum okke parayatte...
> 
> Aadhi okke aayittu ee padathe compare cheyyunnathu ee padathinu thanne aanu naanakkedu..


Naariali kutta abraham 8 daysil edthatu ninteyoke aadhi life timeil edthatundo...

Thalli valipicha aadhi

 :Ennekollu:

----------


## Krish nair

Theevandi shifted to july 6 . So hope one more week with same number of theater, shows and almost same collection.....

----------


## david john

> Sathyam...
> 
> oru Sathyam bodhippikkan oru flooril Ulla 10-20 pere petrol ozhichu kathikkunnathu enthu logic aano aavo....


Puliye chaakunool kondu pidikunathil mahathaaya logic undakumalle

----------


## Neerali

> Naariali kutta abraham 8 daysil edthatu ninteyoke aadhi life timeil edthatundo...
> 
> Thalli valipicha aadhi


Njaan AS ne patti positive sense il aanu paranjathu David John...

For me aadhi was just a thattikoottu padam...can't compare it with AS both in terms of quality and rush...

----------


## Akhil krishnan

Manjeri Devaki Cinemas Matinee

----------


## ACHOOTTY

> ഇക്ക പടം പാലാ, കോട്ടയം, ചങ്ങനാശ്ശേരി നല്ല ബിസിനസ്* നടന്നാൽ അതു സൂപ്പർ ഹിറ്റ്* ആണ് എന്ന് കണ്ണും അടച്ചു പറയാം.....


Normally adyam thanne ikka moviekku negative spread aavunna area aanu ithu.

Kure avinja haters ulla idam. Day 1 thottu downriding. Ee padam avattakalude annakkil koduthu.

----------


## Krish nair

http://malayalam.webdunia.com/articl...2300023_1.html

----------


## Tribes

in bharath cinemas mangalore allmostfull after bigb long long watching mammuka movies in theatre

----------


## Antonio

> Theevandi shifted to july 6 . So hope one more week with same number of theater, shows and almost same collection.....


Ullathaano
Appo Pedichu... Abraham ne Pedichu..

----------


## Iyyer The Great

> Theevandi shifted to july 6 . So hope one more week with same number of theater, shows and almost same collection.....


Maattiyo..kidu 😀

----------


## Sajil K R

> Normally adyam thanne ikka moviekku negative spread aavunna area aanu ithu.
> 
> Kure avinja haters ulla idam. Day 1 thottu downriding. Ee padam avattakalude annakkil koduthu.


Kottayath ith pole oru run pratheekshichilla.  Surprising

Sent from my Lenovo A6020a40 using Tapatalk

----------


## Antonio

> Normally adyam thanne ikka moviekku negative spread aavunna area aanu ithu.
> 
> Kure avinja haters ulla idam. Day 1 thottu downriding. Ee padam avattakalude annakkil koduthu.


Kottayam ariyilla
Changanacherry correct aanu.. Avinja koora review varunna idam aanu..
Mmade nattile pilleru set thanne aanu..
SFI Lalettan athaanu trend ivide okke

----------


## Iyyer The Great

Kazhinja divasam vanna Theevandi trailer il June 28 ennayirunnallo  :Thinking:

----------


## Antonio

> SMB Kalikavila Matinee HF


Tamil malayali unarnnu

----------


## Manikuttan777

> Kottayam Abhilash matinee
> 
> Sent from my Lenovo A6020a40 using Tapatalk


Nammade swantham KOTTAYAM!!!  :Very Happy:

----------


## Antonio

> Kazhinja divasam vanna Theevandi trailer il June 28 ennayirunnallo


29th...But ikka release cheythappol avarkk oru thonnal Ikka padathinu oru help cheyyam ennu.

----------


## Deepu k

> Going for 2nd time...Wife, a certified annan fan, also wants  repeat watch.


Ithu kollam ente veettilum  ithu thanne sambavichu.ente wifeum kadutha annan fan ayettum onnude kanandal kollam ennu parnju.enthayalum onnude ponam.

----------


## ACHOOTTY

> Carnivalil Abraham nalla lead und...inale cherya diffrnce ulla theatrs parnjpol carnival vannath mistake aanu
> Pkshe oru karym noknm...aadhi 11 carnival centrslanu kalichath...tvm mall & payyanur annu open aayrnla...ithu randum big capacity screens aanu...ivdnu matram 24.3 lacs 8 divsm kond vannitund...full carnival screensl ninnu 8 divsm kond 555 showsl 1.06cr aanu abrhm nedyth...tvm & payyanur ozhichal 82 lacs varum from 462 shows
> Aadhiku carnival shows kuravarnu...aake 8 divsm kond kalichach 300 shows...nedyth 55 lacs...avg edthalum abraham munnil nikkum
> Pkshe ithe pole alla calicut,Aries,kochi multi okke...avde aadhi munpilanu ithvare...
> 
> Sent from my P7072G using Tapatalk


Ahhh, sari sari, poyi kurachu bonji vellam kudikku. Nalla ksheenam kaanum.

----------


## Antonio

> Ithu kollam ente veettilum  ithu thanne sambavichu.ente wifeum kadutha annan fan ayettum onnude kanandal kollam ennu parnju.enthayalum onnude ponam.


Ente wife aarudem fan alla, but oru ikka chayvund...still  Bhaskar kazhinju Masterpiece aanu kandath .ippo njan Pande plan paranju vechu kondupoyi Abraham nu..She liked it..but Avalkk aavashyam illatha oru Marykkutty promotion und...Avalde friends num Gang num juniors num okke Marykkutty then Abraham enna order laanu suggestions...
Hmmmm..bheeshani vendi varum..

----------


## King Amal

Abraham 8 day split up
-
1st day (Sat) 3:22 Cr 
2nd day (Sun) 3:58 Cr 
3rd day (Mon) 2:65 Cr
4th Day (Tue) 2.10 Cr
5th day (Wed) 1.65 cr
6th day (Thu) 1.40 Cr
7th day (Fri) 1.90 Cr
8th day (Sat) 2.20 Cr
-
18.65cr from 8 days..

----------


## Mike

Tvm kairali matinee full

----------


## david john

> Theevandi shifted to july 6 . So hope one more week with same number of theater, shows and almost same collection.....


Shift confirm aayo


Engil neripu akum next weekum

----------


## david john

> Njaan AS ne patti positive sense il aanu paranjathu David John...
> 
> For me aadhi was just a thattikoottu padam...can't compare it with AS both in terms of quality and rush...


Sorry kutta peru ketapol thettidarichu

----------


## King Amal

Aadhi irangiyath shanthi carnival cinemasil alle.. Screen 1.. ??? 🤔Screen 2 il street lights.. 



> Ahhh, sari sari, poyi kurachu bonji vellam kudikku. Nalla ksheenam kaanum.

----------


## ACHOOTTY

> Going for 2nd time...Wife, a certified annan fan, also wants  repeat watch.


Age koodunthorum ikkakku veeryam koodum. Annan ippo aa surgery okke nadathi alpam kolam kettathu baryakku dhahichu kaanilla.

----------


## Kattippalli Pappan

> Carnivalil Abraham nalla lead und...inale cherya diffrnce ulla theatrs parnjpol carnival vannath mistake aanu
> Pkshe oru karym noknm...aadhi 11 carnival centrslanu kalichath...tvm mall & payyanur annu open aayrnla...ithu randum big capacity screens aanu...ivdnu matram 24.3 lacs 8 divsm kond vannitund...full carnival screensl ninnu 8 divsm kond 555 showsl 1.06cr aanu abrhm nedyth...tvm & payyanur ozhichal 82 lacs varum from 462 shows
> Aadhiku carnival shows kuravarnu...aake 8 divsm kond kalichach 300 shows...nedyth 55 lacs...avg edthalum abraham munnil nikkum
> Pkshe ithe pole alla calicut,Aries,kochi multi okke...avde aadhi munpilanu ithvare...
> 
> Sent from my P7072G using Tapatalk


Aadhiyum ithumayi compare cheyyaruthu.aadhi nalla movie anu. ABRAHAM POLE
Small centresil  polum ithupoleyoru  koluthal adutha kalathu malayalathil undayitilla.
Oru movie nannayi pokamumbol  ithu poleyulla comparison ozhivakkukka.
Vere arudeyum post ithupole kanarilla thankalude
Ozhike. ..

----------


## ACHOOTTY

> Abraham 8 day split up
> -
> 1st day (Sat) 3:22 Cr 
> 2nd day (Sun) 3:58 Cr 
> 3rd day (Mon) 2:65 Cr
> 4th Day (Tue) 2.10 Cr
> 5th day (Wed) 1.65 cr
> 6th day (Thu) 1.40 Cr
> 7th day (Fri) 1.90 Cr
> ...


Almost perfect.  9 day 20 cr from kerala official poster vannal kidukkum. GCC and ROI cherthu 30 cr club

----------


## Antonio

> Almost perfect.  9 day 20 cr from kerala official poster vannal kidukkum. GCC and ROI cherthu 30 cr club


Poster onnum nokkanda, athu 15 days il collection illathe varum
Evide Jobyeattan..
Pulli ippo FB il vararee illaa

----------


## Antonio

> Aadhiyum ithumayi compare cheyyaruthu.aadhi nalla movie anu. ABRAHAM POLE
> Small centresil  polum ithupoleyoru  koluthal adutha kalathu malayalathil undayitilla.
> Oru movie nannayi pokamumbol  ithu poleyulla comparison ozhivakkukka.
> Vere arudeyum post ithupole kanarilla thankalude
> Ozhike. ..


Njanum paranju...
But enthoo..

----------


## King Amal

> Almost perfect.  9 day 20 cr from kerala official poster vannal kidukkum. GCC and ROI cherthu 30 cr club


Today 20cr cross cheyum..  Kerala collection alone..  

Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk

----------


## Cinemalover

Innale veendum kandirunnu from Pandalam Trilok Cinemas, nalla crowd & nalla response aayirunnu  :Good: 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk

----------


## Antonio

> Sorry kutta peru ketapol thettidarichu


Paavam pullikkaran ne njanum initially Chila thread il thettidharichittund..

----------


## Akhil krishnan

Manjeri Devaki Cinemas HF



Sent from my LLD-AL10 using Tapatalk

----------


## Antonio

Cinemax n PVR 3.45, 4 pm shows sold out
Edappally full Chuvannu

----------


## Akhil krishnan

Kottakal Sangeeth Matinee HF




Sent from my LLD-AL10 using Tapatalk

----------


## Mike

Kottakkal Sangeeth Matinee #HF
#Abrahamintesanthathikal #DerickRuling #Secondweek #Mammootty#ShajiPadoor #HaneefAdeni

----------


## Veiwer11

> Abraham 8 day split up
> -
> 1st day (Sat) 3:22 Cr 
> 2nd day (Sun) 3:58 Cr 
> 3rd day (Mon) 2:65 Cr
> 4th Day (Tue) 2.10 Cr
> 5th day (Wed) 1.65 cr
> 6th day (Thu) 1.40 Cr
> 7th day (Fri) 1.90 Cr
> ...


Almost perfect collection 

ithu  choriyaan varunna annanmaarood poyii apni nokaam para

inn 3cr varendathaan  so by today 21.5cr from kbo

----------


## Mike



----------


## Mike

Kodungalloor SreeKaleeswari Matinee #HF 
#Abrahamintesanthathikal #DerickRuling #Secondweek #Mammootty#ShajiPadoor #HaneefAdeni

----------


## moovybuf

> Abraham 8 day split up
> -
> 1st day (Sat) 3:22 Cr 
> 2nd day (Sun) 3:58 Cr 
> 3rd day (Mon) 2:65 Cr
> 4th Day (Tue) 2.10 Cr
> 5th day (Wed) 1.65 cr
> 6th day (Thu) 1.40 Cr
> 7th day (Fri) 1.90 Cr
> ...


Looks good......  Still doubting Thomas maarundaavum ...

----------


## emirates

> Palakad Priya Matinee HF


Palakkad double strong 
2nd week 

Sent from my X9009 using Tapatalk

----------


## Keelezi Achu

Powli updates !!! Kochi Multies rockkodu rockk !!

----------


## yathra

Calicut kairali apsara 600 plus  sree housefull (matinee)

----------


## ACHOOTTY

> Innale veendum kandirunnu from Pandalam Trilok Cinemas, nalla crowd & nalla response aayirunnu 
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


Adya day kandittu valiya abiprayam onnum illathirunna ningal 2 thavana kandille. Athaanu ee padathinte oru ithu. 

So fans okke etra thavana kaanum ennu oohichoode.

Abraham kaanunthorum ishtam koodunna magic

----------


## yathra

calicut sree matinee ini photo ila ennu parayenda  :Yeye:

----------


## ACHOOTTY

> Powli updates !!! Kochi Multies rockkodu rockk !!


Multiyil upari kavithayil okke 2 nd week varunna status. Kidilolkidilam aanu. Aluva, paravur, muvattupuzha pole ulla sthalangal vereyum.

----------


## Keelezi Achu

> Multiyil upari kavithayil okke 2 nd week varunna status. Kidilolkidilam aanu. Aluva, paravur, muvattupuzha pole ulla sthalangal vereyum.


Choriyaan varunnavarkku oru chance um kodukkunilla, avarude aake prathiksha multi aayirunnu, athaanengil double strong..

----------


## Mike

Ernakulam Kavitha Matinee 
#Abrahamintesanthathikal #DerickRuling #Secondweek #Mammootty#ShajiPadoor #HaneefAdeni

----------


## Mike

Karthika Movies A/C 4K Thalikulam Matinee HF 
#Abrahamintesanthathikal #DerickRuling #Secondweek #Mammootty#ShajiPadoor #HaneefAdeni

----------


## Krish nair

> Ullathaano
> Appo Pedichu... Abraham ne Pedichu..


Sorry bhai its my mistake,,,, once again apologies for wrong information... June 29 ~ #Sanju #Theevandi July 6 ~ #Maradona July 12 ~ #Neerali July 13 ~ #AntManAndTheWasp #Skyscraper July 14 ~ #Koode... i misunderstood this one.... Sorry.....

----------


## Akhil krishnan

EKM Kavitha Matinee...




Sent from my LLD-AL10 using Tapatalk

----------


## Akhil krishnan

SN Theatre, Haripad



Sent from my LLD-AL10 using Tapatalk

----------


## Akhil krishnan

Pala Universal Matinee

----------


## Antonio

> Sorry bhai its my mistake,,,, once again apologies for wrong information... June 29 ~ #Sanju #Theevandi July 6 ~ #Maradona July 12 ~ #Neerali July 13 ~ #AntManAndTheWasp #Skyscraper July 14 ~ #Koode... i misunderstood this one.... Sorry.....


That's good
July 14 ilekk maariyo Koode...
July 6 Maradona...hmmmm

----------


## maryland

TCR Pazhayannur Shadows
6:oopm Show: SOLD OUT  :Clap:

----------


## maryland

Thrissur Inox
4:00pm Show: only 6 seats left
SURE HF  :Band:  :Clap:

----------


## maryland

Thrissur Ganam
6:15pm Show: only 27 seats remaining
SURE HF  :Band:  :Clap:

----------


## pokkiri brothers

kottayam abhilash 1st show booking just 12 seats remaining... :Drum:

----------


## chandru

In Anurag for 4pm show. Getting filled in no time..

----------


## maryland

TCR Pazhayannur Shadow
9:00pm show: only 26 seats remaining
SURE HF  :Band:  :Clap:

----------


## Keelezi Achu

> Thrissur Inox
> 4:00pm Show: only 6 seats left
> SURE HF


7PM show also almost full.
 :Band:

----------


## maryland

> 7PM show also almost full.


45 seats left
SURE HF  :Band:

----------


## ACHOOTTY

> In Anurag for 4pm show. Getting filled in no time..


4 pm shw shornnur .athenthu time

----------


## Akhil krishnan

Palakkad Priya 1st Show Bookings 🔥🔥🔥


Sure HF




Sent from my LLD-AL10 using Tapatalk

----------


## ACHOOTTY

> Thrissur Ganam
> 6:15pm Show: only 27 seats remaining
> SURE HF


Poye, poye. Ivide hf returns photo idumbo aanu 6 manikku 27 seats remaining.

----------


## Akhil krishnan

Pattambi Krishna Housefull



Sent from my LLD-AL10 using Tapatalk

----------


## ACHOOTTY

> Palakkad Priya 1st Show Bookings 🔥🔥🔥
> 
> 
> Sure HF
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my LLD-AL10 using Tapatalk


Immde pkd. Mattinee hf kazhinju, first showkku ready aavunnu.

----------


## mujthaba

:Clap:  Blockbuster  :Clap:

----------


## Antonio

> 4 pm shw shornnur .athenthu time


5 shows aano chettanmaare???
By the way, Anurag valya theatre alle

----------


## Akhil krishnan

Kochi EVM



Sent from my LLD-AL10 using Tapatalk

----------


## Tigerbasskool

> Almost perfect collection 
> 
> ithu  choriyaan varunna annanmaarood poyii apni nokaam para
> 
> inn 3cr varendathaan  so by today 21.5cr from kbo


1 st day wrong aanu...kooduthal undu...8 days vare above 20 cr gross undu enthalum ..

innum koodi cherthu 22.5 cr gross verum from kbo

----------


## jayan143

> Abraham 8 day split up
> -
> 1st day (Sat) 3:22 Cr 
> 2nd day (Sun) 3:58 Cr 
> 3rd day (Mon) 2:65 Cr
> 4th Day (Tue) 2.10 Cr
> 5th day (Wed) 1.65 cr
> 6th day (Thu) 1.40 Cr
> 7th day (Fri) 1.90 Cr
> ...


8th Day 3 Cr Chance undallo with more 
theatres added and the number of Housefull shows.

----------


## Tigerbasskool

> 8th Day 3 Cr Chance undallo with more 
> theatres added and the number of Housefull shows.


yes mistakes undu...1st,3rd and 8th wrong aanu ...kooduthal undu..anyways enthaylum alpam engilum sheri ayittu vannee split up collection aanu

----------


## jayan143

> Adya day kandittu valiya abiprayam onnum illathirunna ningal 2 thavana kandille. Athaanu ee padathinte oru ithu. 
> 
> So fans okke etra thavana kaanum ennu oohichoode.
> 
> Abraham kaanunthorum ishtam koodunna magic


Athu Shariyanu. Veendum Kanan thonunna oru Magic und Padathil. Ethra Kalamayi engane oru Vijayithinayi Kathirikunu.

----------


## Young Mega Star

Angane Pratheekshivhath pole thane rocking sunday. Varuna weedays koodi holdeythal nxt weekum ithe pole polichadukal kanam.

----------


## misbah7722

ആലുവ casino 6:30 show


Aluwa casino 3:30 show was housefull 



Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk

----------


## Ikka Lovers

Calicut Regal 6.00 Pm Show Sold Out

----------


## Antonio

> 8th Day 3 Cr Chance undallo with more 
> theatres added and the number of Housefull shows.


Ithu shariyanel thanne Monday collection ilum undakum Saturday..athayath innale

----------


## misbah7722

Tripunitthura central 7pm show 

Tripunitthura central 4pm show was housefull.. Ss taken 30 mnts before show time 


Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk

----------


## Akhil krishnan

PVR LULU 7 PM SHOW SOLD OUT 

Sent from my LLD-AL10 using Tapatalk

----------


## Akhil krishnan

Sent from my LLD-AL10 using Tapatalk

----------


## Abin thomas

> Kottayam ariyilla
> Changanacherry correct aanu.. Avinja koora review varunna idam aanu..
> Mmade nattile pilleru set thanne aanu..
> SFI Lalettan athaanu trend ivide okke


Kottayath ee paranja prblm onnumilla.changanasery also.nalla wom undel koluthum.but koluthi kitan ithiri padanu.athre ollu.haters undavum.but normal audience wom nallathanel ozhukiyethum athanu ipol sambhavichu kondirukunnath.second weekil oru 950 capacity theatre thudarchayi full adikuka ennu parayumpol athu chillara karyamalla.innale kottayath nilathirunnu padam kanadavar und.so in ktym its all abt wom....haters und but wom nallathanel affect cheyilla.ah pazhasi kottayam video oke kanu.apo ariyam ktym range.

----------


## Neerali

Cinemax - 6:45pm - just 3 tickets remaining.

Cinemax - 7:30pm - only 2 ticket remaining.. :Drum:  :Drum:  :Drum:  :Drum: 

Multi il ikka padathinu aalu kerilla ennu paranjavarude vaayil Mannu vaari ittukondu Derik Abraham inte jaithrayathra Thudarunnu.... :Drum:  :Drum:  :Drum:

----------


## misbah7722

Nilambur fairyland screen 1 fs

1 hr 45 mnts more

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk

----------


## misbah7722

Chalakudy Surabhi screen 1 first show

2 hrs more 

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk

----------


## Mike

Guruvayoor Devaki Matinee Crowd

https://www.facebook.com/MammoottyFa...0858247607602/

----------


## Mike

Nedumangadu Saraswathy Matinee #HF 
#Abrahamintesanthathikal #DerickRuling #Secondweek #Mammootty#ShajiPadoor #HaneefAdeni

----------


## Mike

Sree Dhanya Kadakkal Matinee 
#Abrahamintesanthathikal #DerickRuling #Secondweek #Mammootty#ShajiPadoor #HaneefAdeni

----------


## Akhil krishnan

Valanchery Popular Matinee

----------


## ACHOOTTY

TVM - Arie plex............Big screen.........6.30 pm show.......

660 seater.............456 seats already sold out.         

ee ppadathinu aanu...........B. Unni..........adya week 1 big screen thannathu.................

adya week motham 4 sh Big screen      aarunnel...............arieplex collection vere level aayene.........

ippo manassilayille......chila padangalkku okke enginaanu adya week okke screen kittunnathu.......show koodunnathu ennokke.

----------


## Akhil krishnan

Chengannur C Cinemas Matinee

----------


## ACHOOTTY

Oru Beltum abrahaminu vishayam alla...........thookiyadi...........all over kerala ...........athum mazhayum world cup um undayittu.

ithu vacationil aarunnel........working day vare  ella divasavum 3 cr gross vannene........easy aayi.

----------


## Akhil krishnan

Talipparamba Aleenkil 5pm Show

----------


## Akhil krishnan

Mattannur Sahina 4pm Show HF

----------


## Akhil krishnan

Kondotty Kalpaka Matinee

----------


## ACHOOTTY

TVM  -  6 pm to 7.30 pm time  show status

MOT (red carpet)  -7.30 pm  -  63/65 

Greenfield - 7. pm  - 140/145

MOT  - 6.40 pm  -  294/307

Arieplex........6.30 pm - 456 / 660

total = 953 viewers already booked............still 1.15 hour for the first show starts.................expecting 1000 viewers only in city multy tvm at the time of first show only.

ithu koodathe.................440 seater kairaly, 300 seater sree,  550 seater padmanabha and 200 seater devipriyayilum film undu.............innalathe status vachu aanel ivide ellam HF adikkum.

athayathu...............TVM il first show time..............around 2500 people aavum Abraham kanuka.............

NB: its only city.

----------


## The wrong one

PVR MGF Gurgaon Delhi
6:30PM Show
Ticket Rate Prime:430 Classic:400

Sent from my SM-T231 using Tapatalk

----------


## Phantom 369

Tvm Aries 695 annu capacity

----------


## Akhil krishnan

Thrissur



Sent from my LLD-AL10 using Tapatalk

----------


## Akhil krishnan

Calicut Regal and Surabhi



Sent from my LLD-AL10 using Tapatalk

----------


## The wrong one

PVR MAHAGUN Gaziabad Felhi
5:50 Pm Show
Prime:₹230 Classic:₹200

Sent from my SM-T231 using Tapatalk

----------


## Akhil krishnan

Kottayam Abhilash 2nd Show



Sent from my LLD-AL10 using Tapatalk

----------


## Akhil krishnan

Pathanamtittha



Sent from my LLD-AL10 using Tapatalk

----------


## Akhil krishnan

Muvattupuzha



Sent from my LLD-AL10 using Tapatalk

----------


## Akhil krishnan

Karunagapally



Sent from my LLD-AL10 using Tapatalk

----------


## The wrong one

Carnival Annex Mall,Borivali Mumbai
8:20PM 
Imperial:₹180

Sent from my SM-T231 using Tapatalk

----------


## Akhil krishnan

Angamaly



Sent from my LLD-AL10 using Tapatalk

----------


## Akhil krishnan

Thalassery




Sent from my LLD-AL10 using Tapatalk

----------


## Akhil krishnan

Chengannur



Sent from my LLD-AL10 using Tapatalk

----------


## Kannan Mahesh

Pala universal 69 ticket remaining for booking.. Half an hour to go..  Big capacity theatre..

----------


## Akhil krishnan

Thalayolaparambu



Sent from my LLD-AL10 using Tapatalk

----------


## DAVID007

#AbrahaminteSanthathikal 3 Days UAE - GCC Collection:
UAE Admits:52983
Gross : 3.55Cr
Rest ofGCC Admits:35000
Gross : 1.94 Cr
Total :5.49 Cr
Biggest Opening for a Malayalam Film in GCC this Year

Sent from my SM-G360FY using Tapatalk

----------


## The wrong one

Mumbai West 50%+Booked 6:30

Sent from my SM-T231 using Tapatalk

----------


## Akhil krishnan

Kollam



Sent from my LLD-AL10 using Tapatalk

----------


## Mike

Calicut Apsara First Show Housefull 💙🙏
#Abrahamintesanthathikal #DerickRuling #Secondweek #Mammootty#ShajiPadoor #HaneefAdeni

 :Band:

----------


## Akhil krishnan

Changanassery Abhinaya



Sent from my LLD-AL10 using Tapatalk

----------


## Mike



----------


## Kannan Mahesh

> TVM  -  6 pm to 7.30 pm time  show status
> 
> MOT (red carpet)  -7.30 pm  -  63/65 
> 
> Greenfield - 7. pm  - 140/145
> 
> MOT  - 6.40 pm  -  294/307
> 
> Arieplex........6.30 pm - 456 / 660
> ...


Aries 696 anennu thonnunnu capacity

----------


## Antonio

Expecting 90 percent or above (average) of first Sunday in all tracked centres.. near to 80% in other centres...

----------


## Mike

Kattakkada Sworam Layam FirstShow #HF
#Abrahamintesanthathikal #DerickRuling #Secondweek #Mammootty#ShajiPadoor #HaneefAdeni

----------


## Akhil krishnan

Punalur Ramraj



Sent from my LLD-AL10 using Tapatalk

----------


## shameenls

Swaralayam kattakkada fs hf. No blocked seats.

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk

----------


## ACHOOTTY

ERANAKULAM - city town area...........first show time status...........6 pm to 7.30 pm time

thripunithura central - 7 pm - 350/356

oberon cinemax - 2 shows - 6.45 & 7.30 pm shows -  301/305

Njarakkal - majestic - 6.30 pm - 200/240

PVR - 7.00 pm - 325/325

edappally vanitha - 645 pm - 474/481  

kavitha - balcony already full  - expected - 900 viewers...............total

in Ekm..................2550 viewers..............expected to watch.............still time remaining...............

so EKM and TVM................2500+ viewrs................in 1 show time.

----------


## shameenls

Sp peyad fs 473 seater 90% still 1 hr to go. No blocked seats

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk

----------


## Akhil krishnan

TVM



Sent from my LLD-AL10 using Tapatalk

----------


## Antonio

> ERANAKULAM - city town area...........first show time status...........6 pm to 7.30 pm time
> 
> thripunithura central - 7 pm - 350/356
> 
> oberon cinemax - 2 shows - 6.45 & 7.30 pm shows -  301/305
> 
> Njarakkal - majestic - 6.30 pm - 200/240
> 
> PVR - 7.00 pm - 325/325
> ...


Kochi il ithuvare padam kandavarude kanakku bheegaram aakum...

----------


## ACHOOTTY

> TVM  -  6 pm to 7.30 pm time  show status
> 
> MOT (red carpet)  -7.30 pm  -  63/65 
> 
> Greenfield - 7. pm  - 140/145
> 
> MOT  - 6.40 pm  -  294/307
> 
> Arieplex........6.30 pm - 456 / 660
> ...



*ERANAKULAM - city town area...........first show time status...........6 pm to 7.30 pm time

thripunithura central - 7 pm - 350/356

oberon cinemax - 2 shows - 6.45 & 7.30 pm shows - 301/305

Njarakkal - majestic - 6.30 pm - 200/240

PVR - 7.00 pm - 325/325

edappally vanitha - 645 pm - 474/481 

kavitha - balcony already full - expected - 900 viewers...............total

in Ekm..................2550 viewers..............expected to watch.............still time remaining...............

so EKM and TVM................2500+ viewrs................in 1 show time.



NB: ithine okke aanu chila koorakal  verum multi status aayi kootti kettunnathu..........*

----------


## shameenls

Tvm aries fs 530/695 booked. Still 1 hr to go.

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk

----------


## Rajamaanikyam

Derrick Abraham Tera Mass...

----------


## Mike

Alapuzha Kairali First Show Housefull 
#Abrahamintesanthathikal #DerickRuling #Secondweek #Mammootty#ShajiPadoor #HaneefAdeni


Unstoppable  :Band:   :Band:   :Band:

----------


## Akhil krishnan

Palakkad Priya Housefull



Sent from my LLD-AL10 using Tapatalk

----------


## Mike

Alapuzha Kairali First Show Housefull 
#Abrahamintesanthathikal #DerickRuling #Secondweek #Mammootty#ShajiPadoor #HaneefAdeni



Unstoppable  :Band:   :Band:   :Band:

----------


## Akhil krishnan

Alappuzha Sree HF



Sent from my LLD-AL10 using Tapatalk

----------


## Mike

Dedicating to all MINUTE Fans 

 :Band:   :Band:   :Band:  






> Calicut Apsara First Show Housefull 
> #Abrahamintesanthathikal #DerickRuling #Secondweek #Mammootty#ShajiPadoor #HaneefAdeni





> TVM  -  6 pm to 7.30 pm time  show status
> 
> MOT (red carpet)  -7.30 pm  -  63/65 
> 
> Greenfield - 7. pm  - 140/145
> 
> MOT  - 6.40 pm  -  294/307
> 
> Arieplex........6.30 pm - 456 / 660
> ...





> *ERANAKULAM - city town area...........first show time status...........6 pm to 7.30 pm time
> 
> thripunithura central - 7 pm - 350/356
> 
> oberon cinemax - 2 shows - 6.45 & 7.30 pm shows - 301/305
> 
> Njarakkal - majestic - 6.30 pm - 200/240
> 
> PVR - 7.00 pm - 325/325
> ...

----------


## Akhil krishnan

Vadakara Ashok HF



Sent from my LLD-AL10 using Tapatalk

----------


## Mike

Palakkad Priya First Show Housefull 
#Abrahamintesanthathikal #DerickRuling #Secondweek #Mammootty#ShajiPadoor #HaneefAdeni

----------


## Abin thomas

Theevandi vannalum ee oru status next weekilum maintain cheyan chance und.but july 6 koode film irangumpol cltn down akum.athinu munp maximum cltn nd showcount nedanam.ee week theerumpol ethrayavum shows.????

----------


## Phantom 369

ivide Kochi Multiplex Track Cheyunna pole Tvmil Carnival Kude track cheytha nannayirikkum Mallilum, Greenfield stadiyathilumayi 11 screens und Multiplex avide

----------


## Akhil krishnan

> Theevandi vannalum ee oru status next weekilum maintain cheyan chance und.but july 6 koode film irangumpol cltn down akum.athinu munp maximum cltn nd showcount nedanam.ee week theerumpol ethrayavum shows.????


Koode July 14th aanu Release....

Sent from my LLD-AL10 using Tapatalk

----------


## ACHOOTTY

> Calicut Apsara First Show Housefull 
> #Abrahamintesanthathikal #DerickRuling #Secondweek #Mammootty#ShajiPadoor #HaneefAdeni


kozhikode.............CITY    

Apsara.............1100/1100

Sree ............308//308

Regal - 170/170

more than 1500 people watching first show.......................Abraham............

----------


## Abin thomas

> Koode July 14th aanu Release....
> 
> Sent from my LLD-AL10 using Tapatalk


Ano apo koode nd neerali oke varumpol namuk baki vellom kanuo?

----------


## haidin mammookka

> Thalassery
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my LLD-AL10 using Tapatalk


Matinee liberty heavy parking undaayrnu...

Sent from my HUAWEI Y560-L02 using Tapatalk

----------


## Mike

Koothuparamb Baby Cinemas First Show Housefull

----------


## Abin thomas

Kottayam abhilash second show theeran ponu theeran ponu  :Band:

----------


## Akhil krishnan

> Ano apo koode nd neerali oke varumpol namuk baki vellom kanuo?


Main Centresil Okke Padam Undavum.. Multies Um Atyavishyam Shows Kittum Steady Aayi Poyal.. 

Sent from my LLD-AL10 using Tapatalk

----------


## ACHOOTTY

*TVM - ARIEPLEX..............6.30 pm show

564 / 695   seats already booked............*

----------


## Antonio

> Ano apo koode nd neerali oke varumpol namuk baki vellom kanuo?


Abhilash Abhinaya okke pokum..
Ennalum 75 theatres kaananam...
Jobyeattan Theatre hold cheyyan ishtappedatha aalanenkil vandi vidaam...

----------


## Mike

Tvm kairali house full
Specail show added@sree

----------


## Antonio

> Main Centresil Okke Padam Undavum.. Multies Um Atyavishyam Shows Kittum Steady Aayi Poyal.. 
> 
> Sent from my LLD-AL10 using Tapatalk


6-8 enkilum undakanam

----------


## Antonio

> Kottayam abhilash second show theeran ponu theeran ponu


Irikkanulla special chairs ready aakkan paranjekk

----------


## Mike

Changanacherry Abhinaya First Show Housefull 


\

----------


## ACHOOTTY

*Changanasery - Abhinaya................big theatre.........HF*

----------


## Abin thomas

> Main Centresil Okke Padam Undavum.. Multies Um Atyavishyam Shows Kittum Steady Aayi Poyal.. 
> 
> Sent from my LLD-AL10 using Tapatalk


Apo ini 2 week koode undalle.theevandi valuthayi affect avilla show countil.august cinemas screens almost all centresilum vere anu.show count ethravum by this Friday.

Sent from my Redmi Note 5 Pro using Tapatalk

----------


## Akhil krishnan

> 6-8 enkilum undakanam


Athokke Undavum.. 

Sent from my LLD-AL10 using Tapatalk

----------


## Antonio

> Changanacherry Abhinaya First Show Housefull 
> 
> 
> \


Adipoli 676 Alle
Front row il ladies incl.ammachy.

----------


## Abin thomas

Abhilash abhinaya poyalum anu,asha or anand oke shift cheytholum.ktym pedikedna.joby theatre managementumayi discussion nadathitund.pulli kottayam karan alle.its his first distribution.main centres karyamalla.small centres karyamanu choyiche.enthayalum 12k show min kituarikum.ini 2weekz koode undallo.


> Abhilash Abhinaya okke pokum..
> Ennalum 75 theatres kaananam...
> Jobyeattan Theatre hold cheyyan ishtappedatha aalanenkil vandi vidaam...


Sent from my Redmi Note 5 Pro using Tapatalk

----------


## ACHOOTTY

> Tvm kairali house full
> Specail show added@sree


TVM - kolakollli................kairaly and padmanabha already full.    sree and devipriya added.   udane full adikkum.

564/695 seater...........status for 6.30 pm show at aries...............other multies  more than 600 tickets alrelady sold out in 6 pm to 7.30 pm.

TVM il..............first show timeil................2700 inu mele aalkkar kanunnu...............

----------


## ChalakudikaraN

watched 4th time today matinee @SURAbhi  :Yeye:  :Yeye:

----------


## Akhil krishnan

> Apo ini 2 week koode undalle.theevandi valuthayi affect avilla show countil.august cinemas screens almost all centresilum vere anu.show count ethravum by this Friday.
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 5 Pro using Tapatalk


Show Count Ne Kurichu Valya Pidi Illa.. 

Sent from my LLD-AL10 using Tapatalk

----------


## pokkiri brothers

> Changanacherry Abhinaya First Show Housefull 
> 
> 
> \


woohooooooo :Victory:  :Drum:  :Clap3:  Pwolich!!! 2nd showum housefull aayal kidukkum!!! :Pray:

----------


## Antonio

> Abhilash abhinaya poyalum anu,asha or anand oke shift cheytholum.ktym pedikedna.joby theatre managementumayi discussion nadathitund.pulli kottayam karan alle.its his first distribution.main centres karyamalla.small centres karyamanu choyiche.enthayalum 12k show min kituarikum.ini 2weekz koode undallo.
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 5 Pro using Tapatalk


Athu pokkaaa bro
Ranni Kattappana Mundakkayam kanjirappally kattanam Harippad athokke 25 days maxm...athu thanne kooduthal aanu

----------


## Phantom 369

B.Unnikrishnan Pani tanallo 
Nale muthal Abraham Ariesplexil Noon & Matinee Small screenil

----------


## Antonio

> Show Count Ne Kurichu Valya Pidi Illa.. 
> 
> Sent from my LLD-AL10 using Tapatalk


7000-7500 varillee???

----------


## Antonio

> B.Unnikrishnan Pani tanallo 
> Nale muthal Abraham Ariesplexil Noon & Matinee Small screenil


Athokke mathi...
Athu full aakatte

----------


## HighnesS

> B.Unnikrishnan Pani tanallo 
> Nale muthal Abraham Ariesplexil Noon & Matinee Small screenil


Thats good. First and second show big screen mathi


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Antonio

> watched 4th time today matinee @SURAbhi


Nte ponnoooo
 @Abin thomas n bro 
Malsaramano

----------


## Mike

Thats good actually...... verthe BIG screen il working day NOON and Matinee itittu nthina... avde thanne vere theatres il undallo... 




> B.Unnikrishnan Pani tanallo 
> Nale muthal Abraham Ariesplexil Noon & Matinee Small screenil

----------


## Akhil krishnan

> 7000-7500 varillee???


yes varum

Sent from my LLD-AL10 using Tapatalk

----------


## Mike

:Band:   :Band:

----------


## Antonio

> watched 4th time today matinee @SURAbhi


Bro oru doubt ..
Surabhi il varunna films D cinemas edukkkilla????

----------


## Antonio

> Thats good actually...... verthe BIG screen il working day NOON and Matinee itittu nthina... avde thanne vere theatres il undallo...


Yes...
N  Ernakulam multies koode kurach decent timings koduthal mathi nalekk

----------


## Saathan



----------


## ACHOOTTY

*ANGAMALI - CARNIVAL...............6.45 pm show.........

292/298 already booked.*

----------


## Abin thomas

> Athu pokkaaa bro
> Ranni Kattappana Mundakkayam kanjirappally kattanam Harippad athokke 25 days maxm...athu thanne kooduthal aanu


Small centres athu mathy.but ktym changanasery athil kooduthal odikam.cheriya screenil ital mathy.

----------


## Mike

Baby Cinemas

----------


## Mike

Pala Universal First Show Housefull

----------


## bellari

AluvA casino online full aayi oru shows ulla aalkkar vannu return poyi kondirikkunnu ...Kure per second show ku ticket counder il ninnu edukkunnundu ..

----------


## Kannan Mahesh

Pala universal F. S booking full. Second class blocked aayathukond Hf aano ennariyilla. Anyway S. C arum illenkil polum totalinte  85% colln.varum..kottayam dist. Rocking..

----------


## ChalakudikaraN

> Nte ponnoooo
>  @Abin thomas n bro 
> Malsaramano


pokkiriraja 5 times at theatre... aa ente swantham record thakarkkanam enanu aagraham

----------


## Abin thomas

@Dondavid bhai by this Friday ethra show akum aprox paranja mathy.i think its around 7.5k

----------


## ChalakudikaraN

> Bro oru doubt ..
> Surabhi il varunna films D cinemas edukkkilla????


different charting aanu bro.... Dcinemas padangal surabhiku kitila...

----------


## Mike

Thalassery Liberty First Show

----------


## Akhil krishnan

Thalassery Liberty FS



Sent from my LLD-AL10 using Tapatalk

----------


## Mike

Peyad SP First Show

----------


## Akhil krishnan

Peyad SP First Show




Sent from my LLD-AL10 using Tapatalk

----------


## Abin thomas

> pokkiriraja 5 times at theatre... aa ente swantham record thakarkkanam enanu aagraham


Ninga thanneya ipo leading njn 3 times ayullu abraham.nammal fanfightnu onnum pokarila based on tracked or some other cltns.nammude starinte athyavashyam kollavunna oru padam vannal athu max kanuka.tgf 6 times kandorunnu.beacause i like the M swag

----------


## bellari

Full families

----------


## Phantom 369

> Thats good actually...... verthe BIG screen il working day NOON and Matinee itittu nthina... avde thanne vere theatres il undallo...


but IPO ulath there cheriya screeena 168 capacity..

----------


## ChalakudikaraN

irinjalakuda chembakaserry first show sure HOUSEFULL

----------


## Don David

> @Dondavid bhai by this Friday ethra show akum aprox paranja mathy.i think its around 7.5k


7.2 k plus varum by this thursday

Sent from my vivo 1723 using Tapatalk

----------


## Akhil krishnan

Kochi Multies 🔥🔥🔥




Sent from my LLD-AL10 using Tapatalk

----------


## ACHOOTTY

*Thrissur - Inox............7 p,m show slod out.............

357 / 357*

----------


## Kannan Mahesh

Innu Ekm.. Multi 7 lakhs mukalil pokum.. 48+7++=55+++.

----------


## Abin thomas

> but IPO ulath there cheriya screeena 168 capacity..


Working dayil athu mathy bhai.weekend akumpol matikolum avar.mrng shows alle.nale muthal oru avg cltn nokiya mathy second week working days alle.apo athintethaya oru dip varum.next weekend nannavum.

----------


## ACHOOTTY

> 7.2 k plus varum by this thursday
> 
> Sent from my vivo 1723 using Tapatalk


7800 varendathaanu.

----------


## Abin thomas

> 7.2 k plus varum by this thursday
> 
> Sent from my vivo 1723 using Tapatalk


Ok thanx bhai.oru 12k sure ayum kitille.

----------


## Mike

*Making Video........*

----------


## Antonio

> different charting aanu bro.... Dcinemas padangal surabhiku kitila...


Pandu karumadikkuttan okke edutha teams aanu...ippo enthaanavo aa field onnum varunnilla

----------


## Akhil krishnan

Parappangadi Pallavi



Sent from my LLD-AL10 using Tapatalk

----------


## Loud speaker

Kottayam Abhilash - HF
Pala Universal - HF 
Chry Abhinaya - HF

----------


## Akhil krishnan

Baalussery Sandhya HF




Sent from my LLD-AL10 using Tapatalk

----------


## jumail pala

HF chakara...polichu adukkunu

----------


## ACHOOTTY

*Thrissur - ganam - 6.15 pm show............340/340 sold out

9.30 pm show...................287/340 already booked.*

----------


## Akhil krishnan

Kodungallur Sree Kaleeshwary HF



Sent from my LLD-AL10 using Tapatalk

----------


## Abin thomas

Kottayam abhilash ithrem full adichapol thanne pidikiti padam normal audienceinu pidichitund.abhilash apsara abhinaya oke full adikan ichiri padulla theatres anu.pulimuruganu anu last kottayam abhilashil ithrem hf shows kandath.

----------


## Keelezi Achu

Changa chaga chaga !!!
 :Band:

----------


## ACHOOTTY

> Kottayam Abhilash - HF
> Pala Universal - HF 
> Chry Abhinaya - HF


around 2000 viewers...............

same time............EKM city..........watching 2500+ viwers.................TVM city watching..........2700+ viewers..............CLT city watching..........1500 viewers................Thrissur city watching..........1500+ viewers..........

kidilolkidilam status..............

----------


## bellari

Enikku thonnunnu ennayirikkum kerala biggest collection

----------


## Kannan Mahesh

> Kottayam abhilash ithrem full adichapol thanne pidikiti padam normal audienceinu pidichitund.abhilash apsara abhinaya oke full adikan ichiri padulla theatres anu.pulimuruganu anu last kottayam abhilashil ithrem hf shows kandath.


Pala universal also.. Family adhikam prefer cheyyatha oru Theatre aayirunnu. Renovation sesham kurachu mattam vannu. Enkilum ente ormayil adutha kalath 2nd weekil ithupole rush kandittilla..

----------


## GABBAR



----------


## Akhil krishnan

Cherthala Kairali Housefull



Sent from my LLD-AL10 using Tapatalk

----------


## Antonio

Alappuzha almost 95 percent shows till now full, in 9days..

----------


## Akhil krishnan

Nedumangadu Sree Saraswathy First Show




Sent from my LLD-AL10 using Tapatalk

----------


## Akhil krishnan

Mattanur Shahina HF



Sent from my LLD-AL10 using Tapatalk

----------


## Loud speaker

വന വാസം കല്പ്പിച്ചു എന്നെ ഏതു മലയിലേക്കയച്ചാലും എനിക്ക് കാണേണ്ടവർ കുന്നു കയറി 
എന്റെ നടയിൽ വരും ഇല്ലെങ്കിൽ ഞാൻ വരുത്തും... 😎😎😎

----------


## Akhil krishnan

Pathanamtittha Aishwarya HF



Sent from my LLD-AL10 using Tapatalk

----------


## Antonio

Ee Kottayam koode manassilayi..
Kodungallur enthaa nadakkunneee..
Carnival n kaleeswari okke van pokku aanallo

----------


## Akhil krishnan

Kollam Partha First Show 



Sent from my LLD-AL10 using Tapatalk

----------


## ACHOOTTY

> Thalassery Liberty FS
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my LLD-AL10 using Tapatalk


*Thalassery - Carnival - 7.45 pm show

140/143 already Booked
*

----------


## Jamesbond007

> Calicut Apsara First Show Housefull 
> #Abrahamintesanthathikal #DerickRuling #Secondweek #Mammootty#ShajiPadoor #HaneefAdeni


Ithu Polich  :Drum:   :Drum:

----------


## bellari

Aluva casino superrr theater ..

----------


## Akhil krishnan

Tirur Anugraha HF



Sent from my LLD-AL10 using Tapatalk

----------


## Akhil krishnan

Anchal Archana First Show




Sent from my LLD-AL10 using Tapatalk

----------


## jumail pala



----------


## ACHOOTTY

*Perinthalmanna - KC Carnival - 7.00 pm show

206 seats..........already booked*

movie playing in vsmaya also............6.45 pm show

----------


## Akhil krishnan

Kodungallur Sree Kaleeshwary Screen 2 Housefull



Sent from my LLD-AL10 using Tapatalk

----------


## Kammaran

malabarile theatre status onnum available alle ? like calicut, kannur , kasrgod ..

----------


## ACHOOTTY

> Pathanamtittha Aishwarya HF
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my LLD-AL10 using Tapatalk


oruthan............aalilatha divasathe.............tracking okke eduthirunnalo.............pinne nirthiyittu kandam vazhi odi alle.................hahahahaha

----------


## ACHOOTTY

> malabarile theatre status onnum available alle ? like calicut, kannur , kasrgod ..


enthonna...........clt 1100 seater full........170 seater..regal full..................300 seater sree full..............ithonnum pore.................

----------


## Akhil krishnan

TVM Kairali and Sree Housefull 

Sent from my LLD-AL10 using Tapatalk

----------


## Malik

Kannur First shw 90%+ booked ayirunnu.Sure hf

----------


## Malik

> Pathanamtittha Aishwarya HF
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my LLD-AL10 using Tapatalk


Ayyo,pazhaya fan okkeyulla theatre.Ivide okke ee status okke kikkidu anallo

----------


## Akhil krishnan

SN Theatre , Haripad Housefull

----------


## jumail pala



----------


## The wrong one

Abhilash,Apsara,Abhinaya,Kairali,Sree,Priya,


 :Band:  :Band: 

Sent from my SM-T231 using Tapatalk

----------


## Akhil krishnan

Kollam Pranavam First Show Housefull

----------


## The wrong one

Oru 5 mint Ivadann maarininnappoyekkum ellam HF adichooo...!!!
Abraham Vallathum Baakki vakkou..?

Sent from my SM-T231 using Tapatalk

----------


## ACHOOTTY

*KOLLAM - G -MAX - 7.35 pm and   CARNIVAL RP MALL - 9.00 pm show

280/288 seats already full............

film playing in pranavam, partha and kappithans in city.*

----------


## HighnesS

> Aluva casino superrr theater ..


First time ano?. Screen cheruthayippoyi. Middle seat anenkil kidilan view kittum.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Jamesbond007

> 


 :Drum:   :Drum:   :Drum:

----------


## ChalakudikaraN

chalakudy surabhi first show HOUSEFULL !! 625 seater

----------


## Kannan Mahesh

Kottayam dust. Le ente oru observation parayam. Padam X'an backdrop aayath othiri swadheenichu ennu thonnunnu. Especially filminte name and as song.. Pinne nalla wom und. Last but not least its mammootty  playing as a cop and achayan.. Ktm. Kare enikariyan mele.. Avark mam ne angine kanan valya ishtamanu, pakshe enthenkilum content koodi venam. Ellam othuvannu. Njan parayunnu this will be the second best collected film in mollywood.. Pokku kanditt angane thonnunnu..

----------


## Akhil krishnan

Calicut Apsara 8.45pm Show 🔥🔥




Sent from my LLD-AL10 using Tapatalk

----------


## pravasi

Kannur,kasargod updates onnum kandillao?

----------


## Akhil krishnan

Panthalam Thrilok # Housefull

----------


## Akhil krishnan

Kottakkal Sangeeth First Show # HF

----------


## pravasi

> Ayyo,pazhaya fan okkeyulla theatre.Ivide okke ee status okke kikkidu anallo


Kannur updates kittiyille

----------


## Akhil krishnan

Pattambi Krishna HF

----------


## Akhil krishnan

Thrissur Deepa Cinema First Show Housefull

----------


## Phantom 369

Carnival Mall of Travancore 7.35PM show housefull

----------


## jumail pala

veruthey GCC collection onum pokki adichu nadakanda...next week 2 malayalam movies anu aa phars makkal chart cheythirikkunathu...mammukka padam oodumpol mathram kanikkuna thantha illa tharam anu ithu...oru paper add alatha oru promotion polum ee padathinu cheythittu illa...next week 80% shows urappu ayi ithinu kurayum

----------


## maryland

Thrissur Inox
7:00pm Show: HF  :Band:  :Clap:

----------


## Loud speaker

> Thrissur Deepa Cinema First Show Housefull


Ivideyokke second week hf 😮

----------


## Phantom 369

Carnival Greenfield Trivandrum 7PM Show only 1 ticket remaining

----------


## maryland

TCR Pazhayannur Shadow
9:00pm Show: only 8 seats remaining.. :Clap: 
SURE HF  :Band:  :Band:

----------


## maryland

> Ivideyokke second week hf 


mmade swantham thrissur... :Band:  :Clap:

----------


## maryland

thrissur Ganam
9:30pm Show: only 35 seats left.. :Read: 
SURE HF  :Band:

----------


## Loud speaker

> mmade swantham thrissur...


Njamma Tvm Kaaru Thanne First adikkum 😁

----------


## ACHOOTTY

*firt show time.........status..........from theatres..........Main centres.........*

*TVM -(city) MOT, Greenfield,  padmanaha, kairali, sree and devipriya................all HF - 2700 viewers........

EKM - (city) njarakkal, tripunithura, edappally, pvr, cinemax  - all HF - kavitha yet to report balcony already full - 2500 + approximately waching now

Kottayam -  changanasery and pala.............HF shows..............2000 viewers 

Kollam - Gmax, Carnival, partha, pranavam all full - kappithans also movie playing  -  1300+ viewers

Kozhikode - apsara, regal and sree HF  - 1500+ viewers

Thrissur - Inox, deepa, ganam - HF and kairali also movie playing-   1500+ viewers

Pkd - pattambi  - HF shows  - 1000+ viewrs 

Alappuzha = kairali and sree HF ..................650 viewers

*

----------


## maryland

> Njamma Tvm Kaaru Thanne First adikkum 


1st aaru venamenkilum adicholu…
pakshe Thrissur-ine Kerala foopadathil ninnum neekkam cheyyahirunnaal mathi.. :Stop:

----------


## King Amal

Pinnalhhh... 💪💪



> Njamma Tvm Kaaru Thanne First adikkum 😁

----------


## maryland

> *firt show time.........status..........from theatres..........Main centres.........*
> 
> *TVM -(city) MOT, Greenfield,  padmanaha, kairali, sree and devipriya................all HF - 2700 viewers........
> 
> EKM - (city) njarakkal, tripunithura, edappally, pvr, cinemax  - all HF - kavitha yet to report balcony already full - 2500 + approximately waching now
> 
> Kottayam -  changanasery and pala.............HF shows..............2000 viewers 
> 
> Kollam - Gmax, Carnival, partha, pranavam all full - kappithans also movie playing  -  1300+ viewers
> ...


mmade Thrissur ithil maathruka aayi.. :Clap:

----------


## Phantom 369

> Njamma Tvm Kaaru Thanne First adikkum 😁


Pinnalland 😂

----------


## KeralaVarma

*INNU POLICHADUKKUVANALLO*

----------


## mujthaba

Aa calendar dialog scene oke edth oru teaser eraki vittoode ivark .. madich nikunna baki ellarum koodi theatre il ethatte.

----------


## Phantom 369

> Aa calendar dialog scene oke edth oru teaser eraki vittoode ivark .. madich nikunna baki ellarum koodi theatre il ethatte.


athenne success teaser ayit irakkanam

----------


## mukkuvan

Yes... For me the best theatre in EKM city and suburbs as of now....




> Aluva casino superrr theater ..

----------


## maryland

> *INNU POLICHADUKKUVANALLO*


 :Yahoo:  :Yahoo:  :Yahoo:

----------


## mukkuvan

:Clap:   :Clap:   :Clap:   :Clap: 




> *firt show time.........status..........from theatres..........Main centres.........*
> 
> *TVM -(city) MOT, Greenfield,  padmanaha, kairali, sree and devipriya................all HF - 2700 viewers........
> 
> EKM - (city) njarakkal, tripunithura, edappally, pvr, cinemax  - all HF - kavitha yet to report balcony already full - 2500 + approximately waching now
> 
> Kottayam -  changanasery and pala.............HF shows..............2000 viewers 
> 
> Kollam - Gmax, Carnival, partha, pranavam all full - kappithans also movie playing  -  1300+ viewers
> ...

----------


## Keelezi Achu

> *firt show time.........status..........from theatres..........Main centres.........*
> 
> *TVM -(city) MOT, Greenfield,  padmanaha, kairali, sree and devipriya................all HF - 2700 viewers........
> 
> EKM - (city) njarakkal, tripunithura, edappally, pvr, cinemax  - all HF - kavitha yet to report balcony already full - 2500 + approximately waching now
> 
> Kottayam -  changanasery and pala.............HF shows..............2000 viewers 
> 
> Kollam - Gmax, Carnival, partha, pranavam all full - kappithans also movie playing  -  1300+ viewers
> ...



Innu collection appol oru 3++ pratheekshikkaam alle !!!

----------


## Akhil krishnan

JB Cinemas Naalilla



Sent from my LLD-AL10 using Tapatalk

----------


## Akhil krishnan

Kottarakara Minerva



Sent from my LLD-AL10 using Tapatalk

----------


## Loud speaker

> mmade Thrissur ithil maathruka aayi..


Tvm 2700 + 😎😎

----------


## Akhil krishnan

Thalikulam Karthika HF



Sent from my LLD-AL10 using Tapatalk

----------


## Akhil krishnan

North Paravur Kairali




Sent from my LLD-AL10 using Tapatalk

----------


## Don David

> *firt show time.........status..........from theatres..........Main centres.........*
> 
> *TVM -(city) MOT, Greenfield,  padmanaha, kairali, sree and devipriya................all HF - 2700 viewers........
> 
> EKM - (city) njarakkal, tripunithura, edappally, pvr, cinemax  - all HF - kavitha yet to report balcony already full - 2500 + approximately waching now
> 
> Kottayam -  changanasery and pala.............HF shows..............2000 viewers 
> 
> Kollam - Gmax, Carnival, partha, pranavam all full - kappithans also movie playing  -  1300+ viewers
> ...


Manjeri -Devaki Cinemax
Perinthalmanna-KC,Vismaya
Kottakkal-Sangeetha
Edappal-Sharadha
Valanchery-Popular
Nilambur-Fairyland
Tirur-Anugraha
Parappanangadi-Pallavi
Tanur-PVS
Pandikkad-Appoos
Kondooty-kalpaka

Malappuram Double strong 

 :Band:   :Drum: 



Sent from my vivo 1723 using Tapatalk

----------


## PEACE THRU WAR

> Aa calendar dialog scene oke edth oru teaser eraki vittoode ivark .. madich nikunna baki ellarum koodi theatre il ethatte.


Athokke theateril ninnu thanne kanda mathi.... appozhalle oru olam undavoooo......

----------


## BIGBrother

വേൾഡ് കപ്പ്*. മഴ. ബിഗ് ബോസ്സ് ഒക്കെയുണ്ടായിട്ടും കൊടും തിരക്കാണല്ലോ

----------


## Don David

Manjeri Devaki cinemax Ticket kittathey madangi povunnavar !!!

Sent from my vivo 1723 using Tapatalk

----------


## maryland

> Manjeri -Devaki Cinemax
> Perinthalmanna-KC,Vismaya
> Kottakkal-Sangeetha
> Edappal-Sharadha
> Valanchery-Popular
> Nilambur-Fairyland
> Tirur-Anugraha
> Parappanangadi-Pallavi
> Tanur-PVS
> ...


Football bhranth maari Abraham craze aayalle… :Innocent:

----------


## Akhil krishnan

#AbrahaminteSanthathikal 1st Show 2 Screens Housefull @ SMB Cinemas Kaliyikkavila 2 & Audi 3. 
Around 600 Tickets Sold Out....😍 #Megastar Mania..😎💪

Sent from my LLD-AL10 using Tapatalk

----------


## maryland

> വേൾഡ് കപ്പ്*. മഴ. ബിഗ് ബോസ്സ് ഒക്കെയുണ്ടായിട്ടും കൊടും തിരക്കാണല്ലോ


 :Doh:  :Beee:  :Doh:

----------


## Don David

> Football bhranth maari Abraham craze aayalle?


Pinnalla !!!  Derick Brandh aanippo...Oru lahari aayi maari...

Sent from my vivo 1723 using Tapatalk

----------


## Akhil krishnan

Chalakkudy HF



Sent from my LLD-AL10 using Tapatalk

----------


## Akhil krishnan

Karunagapally Khans First Show




Sent from my LLD-AL10 using Tapatalk

----------


## Dasettan

> വേൾഡ് കപ്പ്*. മഴ. ബിഗ് ബോസ്സ് ഒക്കെയുണ്ടായിട്ടും കൊടും തിരക്കാണല്ലോ


Bigg boss 😆

Sent from my SM-G615F using Tapatalk

----------


## Iyyer The Great

> TVM  -  6 pm to 7.30 pm time  show status
> 
> MOT (red carpet)  -7.30 pm  -  63/65 
> 
> Greenfield - 7. pm  - 140/145
> 
> MOT  - 6.40 pm  -  294/307
> 
> Arieplex........6.30 pm - 456 / 660
> ...


 :Drum: 
Megastar  :Yahoo:

----------


## 4EVER

Andhar Mass Doiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii  :Drum:

----------


## maryland

> Bigg boss 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G615F using Tapatalk


 :Gathering:  :Ayyo:  :Roll:

----------


## AJAY

> veruthey GCC collection onum pokki adichu nadakanda...next week 2 malayalam movies anu aa phars makkal chart cheythirikkunathu...mammukka padam oodumpol mathram kanikkuna thantha illa tharam anu ithu...oru paper add alatha oru promotion polum ee padathinu cheythittu illa...next week 80% shows urappu ayi ithinu kurayum


*ithentha oru mammootty cinemakalkku mathram nadakkunna oru prathibhasam aano?????*

----------


## Iyyer The Great

> ERANAKULAM - city town area...........first show time status...........6 pm to 7.30 pm time
> 
> thripunithura central - 7 pm - 350/356
> 
> oberon cinemax - 2 shows - 6.45 & 7.30 pm shows -  301/305
> 
> Njarakkal - majestic - 6.30 pm - 200/240
> 
> PVR - 7.00 pm - 325/325
> ...


2500 means nammude pazhaya Pazhassi Sarita Savitha Sangeetha HFnekkaal kooduthal... Megastar ennum megastar thanne  :Coool:

----------


## Young Mega Star

Gcc nxt 2 malayalam films ethokrya phars chart cheythekune? Marykutti and?

----------


## Abin thomas

> Kottayam dust. Le ente oru observation parayam. Padam X'an backdrop aayath othiri swadheenichu ennu thonnunnu. Especially filminte name and as song.. Pinne nalla wom und. Last but not least its mammootty  playing as a cop and achayan.. Ktm. Kare enikariyan mele.. Avark mam ne angine kanan valya ishtamanu, pakshe enthenkilum content koodi venam. Ellam othuvannu. Njan parayunnu this will be the second best collected film in mollywood.. Pokku kanditt angane thonnunnu..


Never jopan polum oru dyana kendram set up oke arunnu.so wom athil anu karyam.nazrani enna peril kottayam padam irakayit polum odiyitilla.pinna ith.chrstian effect hit akanamengil nazrani odanamarunnu.content is the matter.tgf btr tharakedillatha oru wom vannapol thanne odi.abraham ktym good wom und.

Kottayam effectil varan ponathe ullu.athu kottayamkarude abhimanam kunjachan chettan thanne.kottayath cinema kanunna ellarum vannirikum athu kanan.kottayath first day 4 theatre vechalum full akum.

----------


## Akhil krishnan

Vadakara CNC



Sent from my LLD-AL10 using Tapatalk

----------


## GABBAR

> വേൾഡ് കപ്പ്*. മഴ. *ബിഗ് ബോസ്സ്* ഒക്കെയുണ്ടായിട്ടും കൊടും തിരക്കാണല്ലോ


athu endhonu sadanam ?

----------


## BIGBrother

> athu endhonu sadanam ?


ഇപ്പോ ഏഷ്യാനെറ്റ്* വച്ചാൽ കാണാം

----------


## GABBAR

> *firt show time.........status..........from theatres..........Main centres.........*
> 
> *TVM -(city) MOT, Greenfield,  padmanaha, kairali, sree and devipriya................all HF - 2700 viewers........
> 
> EKM - (city) njarakkal, tripunithura, edappally, pvr, cinemax  - all HF - kavitha yet to report balcony already full - 2500 + approximately waching now
> 
> Kottayam -  changanasery and pala.............HF shows..............2000 viewers 
> 
> Kollam - Gmax, Carnival, partha, pranavam all full - kappithans also movie playing  -  1300+ viewers
> ...


trivantram first :Clap3:

----------


## ikka

Tweet
Conversation
Friday Matinee
Friday Matinee
@VRFridayMatinee
#AbrahaminteSanthathikal 3 Days UAE - GCC Collection:

UAE Admits:52983

Gross : 3.55Cr 

Rest ofGCC Admits:35000

Gross : 1.94 Cr
*
Total :5.49 Cr* 

Biggest Opening for a Malayalam Film in GCC this Year

----------


## GABBAR

> ഇപ്പോ ഏഷ്യാനെറ്റ്* വച്ചാൽ കാണാം


അയ്യോ അതാണോ വേണ്ട വേണ്ടാത്തൊണ്ട  :Nono:

----------


## shakeer

[QUOTE=Don David;8326507]Manjeri -Devaki Cinemax
Perinthalmanna-KC,Vismaya
Kottakkal-Sangeetha
Edappal-Sharadha
Valanchery-Popular
Nilambur-Fairyland
Tirur-Anugraha
Parappanangadi-Pallavi
Tanur-PVS
Pandikkad-Appoos
Kondooty-kalpaka

Malappuram Double strong 

 :Band:   :Drum: 

Ponnani Alankar aswell........

----------


## moovybuf

> ഇപ്പോ ഏഷ്യാനെറ്റ്* വച്ചാൽ കാണാം


അതിൽ നിന്ന് രക്ഷപെടാൻ കുറെ പേര് പദത്തിന് പോയി കാണും...

----------


## King Amal

"Ayyoo chaayapodi theernno entho.. Njn poyi nokkitt varaam.. " 😂😂



> അയ്യോ അതാണോ വേണ്ട വേണ്ടാത്തൊണ്ട

----------


## Akhil krishnan

Pala Universal HF



Sent from my LLD-AL10 using Tapatalk

----------


## Akhil krishnan

RD Cinemas Mundakayam First Show



Sent from my LLD-AL10 using Tapatalk

----------


## Akhil krishnan

Carnival Thalayolaparambu 👍



Sent from my LLD-AL10 using Tapatalk

----------


## ACHOOTTY

*DISTRICT WISE HF- reported.............first show*

*TVM

sreepadmanabha
devipriya
kairali
sree
MOT 
Greenfield mall
Peyad
kattakkada
nedumangad
kaliyikkavila - 2 screens

KOLLAM 

Partha
Pranavam
Gmax
Carnival
JB cinemas
kottarakkara
Anchal
kadakkal
karunagappally - khans
karunagappally - carnival

ALAPPUZHA

Kairali
Sree
harippad
Cherthala
Chengannur
Kattanam

PATHANAMTHITTA

Aishwarya
Panthalam - trilok

KOTTAYAM 

Abhilash
Pala
Changanassery
Mundakkayam
Thalayolaparambu - carnival

Eranakulam

PVR
Cinemax  2 screens
Thripunithura
Njarakkal
Edappalli - 2 screens
Aluva
Angamali
Paravur

Thrissur

Inox
Ganam
Deepa
Pazhayannur
Kodungallur - 2 screens
carnival
Irinjalakkuda - chembakassery
chalakkudi
thalikkulam
Guruvayur

Palakkad

Priya
Pattambi
Shornnur
vadakkancheri

Malappuram 

Edappal
manjeri
Perinthalmanna
thanur
thirur
parappanangadi
valanchery
nilambur
kottakkal
Ponnani

kozhikode

Apsara
Regal
Sree
Ramanattukara
Balussry
vadakara
mukkam

Wayanad

Mananthavadi-Jose

Kannur

Savitha
koothuparambu - 2 sreen
mattannur
thaliparambu

*

----------


## Iyyer The Great

> *firt show time.........status..........from theatres..........Main centres.........*
> 
> *TVM -(city) MOT, Greenfield,  padmanaha, kairali, sree and devipriya................all HF - 2700 viewers........
> 
> EKM - (city) njarakkal, tripunithura, edappally, pvr, cinemax  - all HF - kavitha yet to report balcony already full - 2500 + approximately waching now
> 
> Kottayam -  changanasery and pala.............HF shows..............2000 viewers 
> 
> Kollam - Gmax, Carnival, partha, pranavam all full - kappithans also movie playing  -  1300+ viewers
> ...


Ellaam with pakka proofs..Either HF board pics..Or online booking status..athaanu that is  :Band: 

Pilleru kollaam...orumathiri ella areasil ninnum pic varunnund  :Good:

----------


## Tigerbasskool

> "Ayyoo chaayapodi theernno entho.. Njn poyi nokkitt varaam.. " 


 :Laughing:  annan oscar kodukenam ee artificial abhinaythenu  :Laughing:

----------


## Akhil krishnan

Ponnani Alankar



Sent from my LLD-AL10 using Tapatalk

----------


## chandru

> 4 pm shw shornnur .athenthu time


5 shows. 10,1,4,7 and 10pm

----------


## Akhil krishnan

Shoranur Anurag First Show HF



Sent from my LLD-AL10 using Tapatalk

----------


## shakeer

> 5 shows. 10,1,4,7 and 10pm


occupancy eppadi bhai

----------


## ACHOOTTY

> 5 shows. 10,1,4,7 and 10pm


stauts enigne..........capacity etra.

----------


## Akhil krishnan

Vadakkanchery HF With Heavy Returns... Extra Chairs Added



Sent from my LLD-AL10 using Tapatalk

----------


## ACHOOTTY

> Ellaam with pakka proofs..Either HF board pics..Or online booking status..athaanu that is 
> 
> Pilleru kollaam...orumathiri ella areasil ninnum pic varunnund


oola multi collectioum kondu BB alakkaan varunna chila oochalikalkku ariyilla...........Sudaniyum jacobum okke 100 cr nediyene angine enkil.

----------


## Akhil krishnan

Alappuzha Kairali 2nd Show Housefull

Still 1.30 hrs Left For The Show


Sent from my LLD-AL10 using Tapatalk

----------


## Malik

> Kannur updates kittiyille


Kannur Fs okke booking vazhi thanne almost full aanu.Matinee yum 70% booked ayirunnu.Final status ariyilla.Second shw also 70% booked.Shw@8.30pm

----------


## ACHOOTTY

> Vadakkanchery HF With Heavy Returns... Extra Chairs Added
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my LLD-AL10 using Tapatalk


immade pkd..............pkd, shornur, pattambi, vadakkanchery okke HF.

chances at mannarkkad also.

chittur and puthunagaram status undo?

----------


## shakeer

Shornurila koora theatre anallo eppo renovated akiyo

----------


## Iyyer The Great

> oola multi collectioum kondu BB alakkaan varunna chila oochalikalkku ariyilla...........Sudaniyum jacobum okke 100 cr nediyene angine enkil.


Pinnalla.....

----------


## ACHOOTTY

> Alappuzha Kairali 2nd Show Housefull
> 
> Still 1.30 hrs Left For The Show
> 
> 
> Sent from my LLD-AL10 using Tapatalk



ee alappuzhayude oru karyam.............

ivide first show HF muzhuvan ethieettilla..........appozhekkum dhey second show full aayi.

----------


## Akhil krishnan

> Shornurila koora theatre anallo eppo renovated akiyo


Renovate Cheythu

Sent from my LLD-AL10 using Tapatalk

----------


## King Amal

WW crossed 25cr..  #MSWAG 

Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk

----------


## Akhil krishnan

> immade pkd..............pkd, shornur, pattambi, vadakkanchery okke HF.
> 
> chances at mannarkkad also.
> 
> chittur and puthunagaram status undo?


Innathe Trend Anusarichu Housefull Ayirikanam.. Not Sure Though.. Chittur, Puthunagaram Okke Kittan Buddhimuttu Aanu.. 

Sent from my LLD-AL10 using Tapatalk

----------


## Veiwer11

> *DISTRICT WISE HF- reported.............first show*
> 
> *TVM
> 
> sreepadmanabha
> devipriya
> kairali
> sree
> MOT 
> ...


Poliii updates 75+ HF shows just for 1st show on 9th Day

Megastar ....

----------


## Loud speaker

Punalur Ramraj First Shw HF

----------


## Akhil krishnan

Thaliparambu Alinkeel 8pm Show



Sent from my LLD-AL10 using Tapatalk

----------


## Akhil krishnan

Nilambur FairyLand First Show 




Sent from my LLD-AL10 using Tapatalk

----------


## Janapriyan

:Band:  :Band:

----------


## ACHOOTTY

*DISTRICT WISE HF- reported.............first show*

_TVM

sreepadmanabha
devipriya
kairali
sree
MOT 
Greenfield mall
Peyad
kattakkada
nedumangad
kaliyikkavila - 2 screens

KOLLAM 

Partha
Pranavam
Gmax
Carnival
JB cinemas
kottarakkara
Anchal
kadakkal
karunagappally - khans
karunagappally - carnival
Punalur

ALAPPUZHA

Kairali
Sree
harippad
Cherthala
Chengannur
Kattanam

PATHANAMTHITTA

Aishwarya
Panthalam - trilok

KOTTAYAM 

Abhilash
Pala
Changanassery
Mundakkayam
Thalayolaparambu - carnival

Eranakulam

PVR
Cinemax 2 screens
Thripunithura
Njarakkal
Edappalli - 2 screens
Aluva
Angamali
Paravur

Thrissur

Inox
Ganam
Deepa
Pazhayannur
Kodungallur - 2 screens
carnival
Irinjalakkuda - chembakassery
chalakkudi
thalikkulam
Guruvayur

Palakkad

Priya
Pattambi
Shornnur
vadakkancheri

Malappuram 

Edappal
manjeri
Perinthalmanna
thanur
thirur
parappanangadi
valanchery
nilambur
kottakkal
Ponnani

kozhikode

Apsara
Regal
Sree
Ramanattukara
Balussry
vadakara
mukkam

Wayanad

Mananthavadi-Jose

Kannur

Savitha
Thalassery - libery
Carnival
koothuparambu - 2 sreen
mattannur
thaliparambu

NB:  only reported aanu.  report varunna anusarichu update cheyyunnathaanu. first show only. 

Q cinemas, pan onnum ittitilla athonnum first show time il show illa._

----------


## Bilalikka Rules

Verum heavy...after long time 2nd week polichadukkals for ikka movie

----------


## Tigerbasskool

> WW crossed 25cr..  #MSWAG 
> 
> Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk


 :Band:   :Clap:

----------


## wayanadan

:Band:  .............

----------


## David999



----------


## Antonio

@ACHOOTTY chettan vere level puliyanu kettooo
Thanks for the great work...

----------


## MALABARI

> WW crossed 25cr..  #MSWAG 
> 
> Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk


50cr in 25th day :Drum:

----------


## wayanadan

> *DISTRICT WISE HF- reported.............first show*
> 
> *TVM
> 
> sreepadmanabha
> devipriya
> kairali
> sree
> MOT 
> ...


*megaaaaaaaaaaastaaaaaaaaaaaaar*   :Drum:

----------


## MALABARI

kola massss rush.... first sunday edutha collection thanne innum varumallo...ejjadhi rush..

----------


## Akhil krishnan

Valanchery Popular First Show



Sent from my LLD-AL10 using Tapatalk

----------


## King Amal

Officially announced.. 😍😍

Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk

----------


## perumal

> *
> 
> EKM KAVITHA SS 
> 
> 
> FC : 546/775
> BC : 360/360
> 
> 900VIEWERS🔥🔥
> *





> *DISTRICT WISE HF- reported.............first show*
> 
> _TVM
> 
> sreepadmanabha
> devipriya
> kairali
> sree
> MOT 
> ...


Kidu  :Drum:

----------


## Akhil krishnan

Changanassery Abhinaya 2nd Show Housefull



Sent from my LLD-AL10 using Tapatalk

----------


## Akhil krishnan

Parappangadi Pallavi First Show



Sent from my LLD-AL10 using Tapatalk

----------


## perumal

> Tweet
> Conversation
> Friday Matinee
> Friday Matinee
> @VRFridayMatinee
> #AbrahaminteSanthathikal 3 Days UAE - GCC Collection:
> 
> UAE Admits:52983
> 
> ...


Kolakolli  :Drum:

----------


## perumal

> *firt show time.........status..........from theatres..........Main centres.........*
> 
> *TVM -(city) MOT, Greenfield,  padmanaha, kairali, sree and devipriya................all HF - 2700 viewers........
> 
> EKM - (city) njarakkal, tripunithura, edappally, pvr, cinemax  - all HF - kavitha yet to report balcony already full - 2500 + approximately waching now
> 
> Kottayam -  changanasery and pala.............HF shows..............2000 viewers 
> 
> Kollam - Gmax, Carnival, partha, pranavam all full - kappithans also movie playing  -  1300+ viewers
> ...


Uff....megastar mania  :Yahbuhuha:

----------


## misbah7722

Aluva casino second show (9:30) moving to housefull
3 back to back housefull shows today 

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk

----------


## misbah7722

Tripunitthura central second show 

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk

----------


## ACHOOTTY

*Edappaly - vanitha - 2 screens 

380/386   - 9.45 pm show*

----------


## ACHOOTTY

*PVR - LULU - 10 pm show
*
*322/325*

----------


## ACHOOTTY

*Q - cinemas - 10.40 pm show

194/220 booked*

----------


## Akhil krishnan

Kottayam Abhilash 2nd Show 🔥🔥




Sent from my LLD-AL10 using Tapatalk

----------


## Akhil krishnan

Attingal First Show

----------


## ACHOOTTY

*Cinemax - 9.45 pm show

155/182 booked*

----------


## ACHOOTTY

*PAN cinema - 11.10 pm show  - 105 seats booked*

----------


## Akhil krishnan

Pala Universal 2nd Show Housefull

----------


## Loud speaker

Mazha Pani Thannu Calicut Apsara Few Tickets HF Miss Aayi.. 
Balcony Full 
FC- 90+%
Sree -HF
Regal - HF

----------


## ACHOOTTY

*Thripunithura central - 9.30 pm show  316 seater........almost full

Njarakkal majestic - 9.15 pm show - 240 seater........almost full*

----------


## misbah7722

Edappally vanitha second show
Screen 3 and screen 4

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk

----------


## ACHOOTTY

> Mazha Pani Thannu Calicut Apsara Few Tickets HF Miss Aayi.. 
> Balcony Full 
> FC- 90+%
> Sree -HF
> Regal - HF


1500 is enouph for 2nd show

----------


## misbah7722

Chalakudy Surabhi screen 1 second show... 15 mts. More 

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk

----------


## misbah7722

Jb cinemas nallila... Matine and fs housefull 

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk

----------


## ACHOOTTY

*2nd show time..........EKM city.............

njarakkal, thripunithura, Edappally, cinemax, Q cinemas, PVR and PAN  - 1700 tickets booked..........

kavitha yet to report...........balcony sure HF...........if 800 viewers................second show also 2500 viewers in EKM city*

----------


## sudeepdayal

> veruthey GCC collection onum pokki adichu nadakanda...next week 2 malayalam movies anu aa phars makkal chart cheythirikkunathu...mammukka padam oodumpol mathram kanikkuna thantha illa tharam anu ithu...oru paper add alatha oru promotion polum ee padathinu cheythittu illa...next week 80% shows urappu ayi ithinu kurayum


Aliyaa dayavu cheyth thudangalle..


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## maryland

polichadukkal continues.. :Band:  :Drum:

----------


## Akhil krishnan

EKM Kavitha 2nd Show



Sent from my LLD-AL10 using Tapatalk

----------


## misbah7722

കൂത്തുപറമ്പ് baby... 7 pm show both screen 1 and screen 2 housefull 

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk

----------


## arjunan

*V-Cinema Mini Plex*

Yesterday at 15:26 ? 







_നിപ്പയേയും മഴയേയും പേടിച്ച് ഓടിയവരോട്.....ഇത് ഒരു തിരിച്ച് വരവല്ല ഓ൪മപ്പെടുത്തലാണ്..താനിരിക്കുന്ന സിംഹാസനത്തിനു ഒരു കോട്ടവും തട്ടിയിട്ടില്ലായെന്ന് ഇന്നലെ മുളച്ച പാഴ് മരങ്ങളോടുള്ള ഓ൪മപ്പെടുത്തല്*" ..
മെഗാസ്റ്റാ൪ 😍
വെല്ലുവിളികളെ അതി ജീവിച്ച് രണ്ടാം വാരത്തില്* കൂടുതല്* ഷോ കളുമായി
അബ്രഹാമിന്*റെ സന്തതികള്*_

----------


## Akhil krishnan

SN Theatre Haripad Housefull




Sent from my LLD-AL10 using Tapatalk

----------


## Kannan Mahesh

> *Cinemax - 9.45 pm show
> 
> 155/182 booked*


9.45 p. M show Oberon alle. Avide 5seats remaining. Q anenkil 17remaining..

----------


## melparambu

[IMG][/IMG]

----------


## mujthaba

Matu fans inu onn tharkikan polum scope illatha vijayam ..

----------


## saamy

> *2nd show time..........EKM city.............
> 
> njarakkal, thripunithura, Edappally, cinemax, Q cinemas, PVR and PAN  - 1700 tickets booked..........
> 
> kavitha yet to report...........balcony sure HF...........if 800 viewers................second show also 2500 viewers in EKM city*


Kavitha bc full first class-70% ..950+ alkar kanunu...fk pokiri update avan kanunund ippol....

----------


## Akhil krishnan

SN Theatre Haripad Housefull



Sent from my LLD-AL10 using Tapatalk

----------


## mujthaba

Shaji padoor debut  :Yeye:

----------


## misbah7722

Ekm. Kavitha second show

Balcony full (360)
Firsy class 600+

Total 960+ viewers

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk

----------


## Akhil krishnan

Kodungallur Sree Kaleeshwary HF




Sent from my LLD-AL10 using Tapatalk

----------


## King Amal

Kidu.. 😁😁😍😍



> [IMG][/IMG]

----------


## Akhil krishnan

Palakkad Priya 2nd Show Rush

----------


## misbah7722

ആലപ്പുഴ second show both kairali and sree housefull 

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk

----------


## Deepu k

> Verum heavy...after long time 2nd week polichadukkals for ikka movie


Iniyulla  padangal 99 % ithinte mukalil pokan anu chance

----------


## Akhil krishnan

Kottarakara Minerva 2nd Show




Sent from my LLD-AL10 using Tapatalk

----------


## Mike

ejjahi updates  :Drum:  :Drum:  :Drum:  :Drum:  :Drum:  :Partytime2:  :Partytime2:  :Partytime2:  :Drum:  :Drum:  :Drum:  :Drum:  :Drum: 

3 hrs evdnnu mari ninnappo kure pages marinju  :Race:  :Band:  :Band:

----------


## chandru

> stauts enigne..........capacity etra.


Almost full for 4pm show..May few seats in front 2 rows vacant...Seating around 350 in screen no.1. but new reclining seats are not yet installed at screen no.1. it will reduce to 300 after that..

----------


## maryland

thrissur Inox 10:00pm Show: 90% booked.. :Clap:

----------


## Mike

Ernakulam Kavitha

https://www.facebook.com/AbrahaminteSanthathikalMovie/videos/2092644404393881/

----------


## Akhil krishnan

EKM Kavitha HF



Sent from my LLD-AL10 using Tapatalk

----------


## maryland

> [IMG][/IMG]


 :Ayyo:  :Roll:  :Gathering:

----------


## misbah7722

North paravoor kairali second show housefull

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk

----------


## Mike

:Drum:  :Drum:  :Drum:  :Drum:  :Drum:  :Drum: 






> EKM Kavitha HF
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my LLD-AL10 using Tapatalk

----------


## ACHOOTTY

> EKM Kavitha HF
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my LLD-AL10 using Tapatalk


kavitha HF aayo.......2nd show.........

first show etrayayirunnu status.

----------


## Akhil krishnan

> kavitha HF aayo.......2nd show.........
> 
> first show etrayayirunnu status.


First Show 950+ Viewers Undayrnu

Sent from my LLD-AL10 using Tapatalk

----------


## Akhil krishnan

Thalikulam Karthika HF




Sent from my LLD-AL10 using Tapatalk

----------


## Richard

:Band:  :Band: engum HF pooram aanallo...kidu :Band:  :Band:

----------


## hakkimp

Abrahaminte Santhathikal
2 mins ? 
Karthika Movies A/C 4K Thalikulam Second Show HF ����

----------


## ACHOOTTY

> First Show 950+ Viewers Undayrnu
> 
> Sent from my LLD-AL10 using Tapatalk



entammo............ithokke chila kootharkalude trackil othungilla.......avide aadum poodayum aavum munnil.  

kavihayokke 9th day  puttu pole alle almost full or HF adikkunnathu............thalloppam okke oru HF kittiyo entho 75 cr nediyittu.............appozhaanu.......aadhi......  .....aa thuppunna smilie kaanaan illa.

----------


## maryland

> entammo............ithokke chila kootharkalude trackil othungilla.......avide aadum poodayum aavum munnil.  
> 
> kavihayokke 9th day  puttu pole alle almost full or HF adikkunnathu............thalloppam okke oru HF kittiyo entho 75 cr nediyittu.............appozhaanu.......aadhi......  .....aa thuppunna smilie kaanaan illa.


 :pukel:  :Drool:

----------


## hakkimp



----------


## Tigerbasskool

> entammo............ithokke chila kootharkalude trackil othungilla.......avide aadum poodayum aavum munnil.  
> 
> kavihayokke 9th day  puttu pole alle almost full or HF adikkunnathu............thalloppam okke oru HF kittiyo entho 75 cr nediyittu.............appozhaanu.......aadhi......  .....aa thuppunna smilie kaanaan illa.


aadhi comparison  :Ennekollu:

----------


## maryland

> 


Greatest of 2018 so far.. :Band:  :Clap:

----------


## maryland

> aadhi comparison


minute difference.. :Gathering:

----------


## BIGBrother

Ekm kavitha super

----------


## Jamesbond007

> EKM Kavitha HF
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my LLD-AL10 using Tapatalk



Kiduveeeeeee  :Drum:

----------


## hakkimp



----------


## misbah7722

Irinjalakkuda chembakassery Cinemas first show and second show housefull 

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk

----------


## Sidharthan

> entammo............ithokke chila kootharkalude trackil othungilla.......avide aadum poodayum aavum munnil.  
> 
> kavihayokke 9th day  puttu pole alle almost full or HF adikkunnathu............thalloppam okke oru HF kittiyo entho 75 cr nediyittu.............appozhaanu.......aadhi......  .....aa thuppunna smilie kaanaan illa.


Visham thuppunna smiley aanoo😌

Sent from my Lenovo A7020a48 using Tapatalk

----------


## ikka

> WW crossed 25cr..  #MSWAG 
> 
> Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk


Tomorrow be ready to make 30Cr in 9 days!!!

22 Approx from Kerala in 9 days!!

5.5Cr from gcc in 3 days (up to yesterday) confirmed!!

Another 2.5Cr from ROI and rest of world + sunday gcc 4 sure!!!

30 WW for sure in 9 days!!!👍👍👍👌👌👌

----------


## Rangeela

> EKM Kavitha HF
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my LLD-AL10 using Tapatalk


 kolakolliiiiiiiiii......

----------


## bellari

> First time ano?. Screen cheruthayippoyi. Middle seat anenkil kidilan view kittum.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yes casino yil first time aanu ..Filim second 
Time ...With 4 friends house full with heavy return ss .. Family orupaad undaayirunnu

----------


## Rangeela

> EKM Kavitha HF
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my LLD-AL10 using Tapatalk


 :Drum:  :Drum:  :Drum:

----------


## moovybuf

> Visham thuppunna smiley aanoo😌
> 
> Sent from my Lenovo A7020a48 using Tapatalk


Sugamalle...vijaarichathinekaalum kooduthalaano drop in collection ? :Very Happy:

----------


## Rangeela

> ആലപ്പുഴ second show both kairali and sree housefull 
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


 :Drum:  :Drum:

----------


## ACHOOTTY

> Sugamalle...vijaarichathinekaalum kooduthalaano drop in collection ?


thalloppathinte athra ethiyilla.

----------


## ACHOOTTY

> Visham thuppunna smiley aanoo
> 
> Sent from my Lenovo A7020a48 using Tapatalk



 :pukel:  :pukel:

----------


## Deepu k

Ithinte making video youtubeil vannu . Arengilum post cheyyu

----------


## Akhil krishnan



----------


## Tigerbasskool

> Ithinte making video youtubeil vannu . Arengilum post cheyyu


ividee aaroo post cheythu

----------


## david john

Kavita fulo

Entamme 
Anyaaya koluthal

----------


## Tigerbasskool

> 


Tsunami Blockbuster  :Band:

----------


## ACHOOTTY

> Ekm kavitha super


entha MR. kottyam abhilash, PKD priya, alaeppey - sree and kairaly, tvm-padmanaha, devipriya, kairali and sree,  clt -apsara and sree, changanassery - abhinaya, thrissur -ganam, deepa,  kollam - partha, pranavam ithonum full aayathu pidichille.........

----------


## Akhil krishnan

Palakkad Priya Second Show HF

----------


## perumal

> EKM Kavitha HF
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my LLD-AL10 using Tapatalk


Ambo ..ith heavy ayi poi  :Eek:  ejjathi mass!! 9th day biggest theatre inspite of multi n other single screens  :Eek:

----------


## david john

> entha MR. kottyam abhilash, PKD priya, alaeppey - sree and kairaly, tvm-padmanaha, devipriya, kairali and sree,  clt -apsara and sree, changanassery - abhinaya, thrissur -ganam, deepa,  kollam - partha, pranavam ithonum full aayathu pidichille.........


But ekm kavita full aakuka athra nisaram ala

Multisil 6 night shows edapllil 3 shows athinte koode 1200 seater kavita full aakuka nisaramala

----------


## arjunan

സോഹനേട്ടൻ  :Drum:

----------


## ACHOOTTY

> Palakkad Priya Second Show HF


noon show full aarnno?

allenkil.........sat and sunday kanakku vachu.....immalu.........6/8 HF.     adyathe oru 15 HF vere kidakkunnundu.

----------


## perumal

> entha MR. kottyam abhilash, PKD priya, alaeppey - sree and kairaly, tvm-padmanaha, devipriya, kairali and sree,  clt -apsara and sree, changanassery - abhinaya, thrissur -ganam, deepa,  kollam - partha, pranavam ithonum full aayathu pidichille.........


Achootty bro fs ss large screens ethokeya hf ayath...oru list idamo with seating capacity!

----------


## arjunan

> Ithinte making video youtubeil vannu . Arengilum post cheyyu

----------


## Akhil krishnan

noon show full allayrnu ennu thonunu..aa timil special fans show undayrnu innu

----------


## ACHOOTTY

> But ekm kavita full aakuka athra nisaram ala
> 
> Multisil 6 night shows edapllil 3 shows athinte koode 1200 seater kavita full aakuka nisaramala


yes.........athu sari thanne...........

first show.........TVM  chriya marginu  innu ernakulathe over take cheythu.............2700 against 2600 viewers....

ennal 2nd show..............already 2850  viwrs aayi Eranakulam...............TVM near 2000 il nikkum.

----------


## Antonio

Ikka iloode aa pazhaya Multi illatha kaalathe Kavitha is back....
6 months ikka films niranjodiya Kavitha...

----------


## Rangeela

> But ekm kavita full aakuka athra nisaram ala
> 
> Multisil 6 night shows edapllil 3 shows athinte koode 1200 seater kavita full aakuka nisaramala


Athe!!!! Real Mass.....

----------


## ACHOOTTY

> noon show full allayrnu ennu thonunu..aa timil special fans show undayrnu innu


*Appo palakkad innu...........4/4 HF

*@maryland dhaa ingine aanu holiday status..........varuka.

----------


## perumal

2017 Jan muthal till date nokiyal ith biggest hit avan ulla nalla chance undallo  :Bossman:

----------


## ACHOOTTY

> Achootty bro fs ss large screens ethokeya hf ayath...oru list idamo with seating capacity!


ethandu 80+  theatre list first show ittallo.................district wise

----------


## Akhil krishnan

Wadakkanchery jaya bharath housefull

----------


## BOSCO

Ekm PAN 11:15 show full ayo

----------


## BIGBrother

> entha MR. kottyam abhilash, PKD priya, alaeppey - sree and kairaly, tvm-padmanaha, devipriya, kairali and sree,  clt -apsara and sree, changanassery - abhinaya, thrissur -ganam, deepa,  kollam - partha, pranavam ithonum full aayathu pidichille.........


എങ്കിലും കവിത full ആവുന്നത് ഒരു പ്രത്യേക ഇതാ

----------


## kannur Raja

Padam kandu ...kollam

----------


## Iyyer The Great

> Ekm PAN 11:15 show full ayo


90% plus aayi..40 mins baakki

----------


## Antonio

> എങ്കിലും കവിത full ആവുന്നത് ഒരു പ്രത്യേക ഇതാ


Exactly
Engottu thirinju nokkiyalum multies muttiyittu nadakkan pattatha Ernakulam
Avide oru 1200 seat theatre full..
Athum 9th day..

----------


## misbah7722

Second show calicut Apsara almost full (21 tickets baaki aayi) 
Calicut sree housefull 

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk

----------


## BOSCO

> 90% plus aayi..40 mins baakki


Ipo kanunillalo BMSil

----------


## ACHOOTTY

*DISTRICT WISE HF- reported.............first show*

_TVM

sreepadmanabha - 550
devipriya-200
kairali-440
sree-300
MOT -307
Greenfield mall-145
Peyad
kattakkada
nedumangad
kaliyikkavila - 2 screens

KOLLAM 

Partha-450
Pranavam-550
Gmax - 240
Carnival-170
JB cinemas
kottarakkara
Anchal
kadakkal
karunagappally - khans-650
karunagappally - carnival-200
Punalur

ALAPPUZHA

Kairali-350
Sree-300
harippad
Cherthala
Chengannur
Kattanam

PATHANAMTHITTA

Aishwarya-400
Panthalam - trilok

KOTTAYAM 

Abhilash-950
Pala-450
Changanassery-670
Mundakkayam
Thalayolaparambu - carnival

Eranakulam

PVR-350
Cinemax 2 screens - 380
Thripunithura-316
Njarakkal-240
Edappalli - 2 screens-380
kochi
Aluva
Angamali-300
Paravur

Thrissur

Inox -350
Ganam-400
Deepa
Pazhayannur
Kodungallur - 2 screens -550
carnival - 200
Irinjalakkuda - chembakassery
chalakkudi - 650
thalikkulam
Guruvayur

Palakkad

Priya - 650
Pattambi-400
Shornnur-350
vadakkancheri

Malappuram 

Edappal
manjeri
Perinthalmanna
thanur
thirur
parappanangadi
valanchery
nilambur
kottakkal
Ponnani

kozhikode

Apsara-1050
Regal-170
Sree-300
Ramanattukara
Balussry
vadakara
mukkam

Wayanad

Mananthavadi-Jose

Kannur

Savitha-550
Thalassery - libery
Carnival
koothuparambu - 2 sreen
mattannur
thaliparambu

NB: only reported aanu. report varunna anusarichu update cheyyunnathaanu. first show only. 

Q cinemas, pan onnum ittitilla athonnum first show time il show illa._

----------


## Akhil krishnan

Thalikulam Karthika 2nd Show ..  :Drum:  :Drum:

----------


## ACHOOTTY

> Ekm PAN 11:15 show full ayo


10. 15 timeil..........135 seat sold aarnnu.........175 entho alle capacity

----------


## Janapriyan

> EKM Kavitha HF
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my LLD-AL10 using Tapatalk


 :Clap:  :Clap:

----------


## perumal

> *DISTRICT WISE HF- reported.............first show*
> 
> _TVM
> 
> sreepadmanabha - 550
> devipriya-200
> kairali-440
> sree-300
> MOT -307
> ...


Kidu  :Drum:   :Drum:

----------


## Iyyer The Great

> Ipo kanunillalo BMSil


Enikk kaanaam... Refresh cheyyathe vekkanam 😋
Illenkil show time nu 1 hr munne close aaville

----------


## Rangeela

[QUOTE=ACHOOTTY;8326825]*DISTRICT WISE HF- reported.............first show*

_TVM

sreepadmanabha - 550
devipriya-200
kairali-440
sree-300
MOT -307
Greenfield mall-145
Peyad
kattakkada
nedumangad
kaliyikkavila - 2 screens

KOLLAM 

Partha-450
Pranavam-550
Gmax - 240
Carnival-170
JB cinemas
kottarakkara
Anchal
kadakkal
karunagappally - khans-650
karunagappally - carnival-200
Punalur

ALAPPUZHA

Kairali-350
Sree-300
harippad
Cherthala
Chengannur
Kattanam

PATHANAMTHITTA

Aishwarya-400
Panthalam - trilok

KOTTAYAM 

Abhilash-950
Pala-450
Changanassery-670
Mundakkayam
Thalayolaparambu - carnival

Eranakulam

PVR-350
Cinemax 2 screens - 380
Thripunithura-316
Njarakkal-240
Edappalli - 2 screens-380
Aluva
Angamali-300
Paravur

Thrissur

Inox -350
Ganam-400
Deepa
Pazhayannur
Kodungallur - 2 screens -550
carnival - 200
Irinjalakkuda - chembakassery
chalakkudi - 650
thalikkulam
Guruvayur

Palakkad

Priya - 650
Pattambi-400
Shornnur-350
vadakkancheri

Malappuram 

Edappal
manjeri
Perinthalmanna
thanur
thirur
parappanangadi
valanchery
nilambur
kottakkal
Ponnani

kozhikode

Apsara-1050
Regal-170
Sree-300
Ramanattukara
Balussry
vadakara
mukkam

Wayanad

Mananthavadi-Jose

Kannur

Savitha-550
Thalassery - libery
Carnival
koothuparambu - 2 sreen
mattannur
thaliparambu

NB: only reported aanu. report varunna anusarichu update cheyyunnathaanu. first show only. 

Q cinemas, pan onnum ittitilla athonnum first show time il show illa._super!!!

----------


## Rangeela

> Second show calicut Apsara almost full (21 tickets baaki aayi) 
> Calicut sree housefull 
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


 kiduuu....

----------


## hakkimp

*Abrahaminte Santhathikal*

Just now ? 







_Chengannur ������
__
_

----------


## melparambu

Final show count 15k+ varumo..?

----------


## bellari

> yes.........athu sari thanne...........
> 
> first show.........TVM  chriya marginu  innu ernakulathe over take cheythu.............2700 against 2600 viewers....
> 
> ennal 2nd show..............already 2850  viwrs aayi Eranakulam...............TVM near 2000 il nikkum.


Ekm city le kochi listil vannittilla 500 + sure aanu

----------


## mujthaba

> Athokke theateril ninnu thanne kanda mathi.... appozhalle oru olam undavoooo......


Padam theatre il undavanam adhyam .. long run ithinum kitathe pokaruth.. innale ente frnd ennod paranjath ini mam nte padam theatre il poyi kanillenaa . avan last kandath puthan panam aan .. neutral aan , ingane ullavare oke purath chadikanam..

----------


## ACHOOTTY

> Ekm city le kochi listil vannittilla 500 + sure aanu


kochi count chethittilla..............kochi first show HF aanu evm.......500+ undavum alle.

edappalli, thripunithura okke city area thanne alle..............njarakkal alpam vittittu aanennu thonnunnu

----------


## Akhil krishnan

Pattambi Krishna 2nd Show Housefull 

Sent from my LLD-AL10 using Tapatalk

----------


## bellari

> Padam theatre il undavanam adhyam .. long run ithinum kitathe pokaruth.. innale ente frnd ennod paranjath ini mam nte padam theatre il poyi kanillenaa . avan last kandath puthan panam aan .. neutral aan , ingane ullavare oke purath chadikanam..


Inni casinoyil aluva theevandi theater slip kandirunnu ..Next week hf poyi kondirikkunna padam maattiyaal onnum parayaanilla

----------


## ACHOOTTY

> Ekm city le kochi listil vannittilla 500 + sure aanu


Perumbavur and kothamangalam status reporting ithavana kuravaarnnu...........

----------


## Akhil krishnan

SMB Kaliakavila Today FS



Sent from my LLD-AL10 using Tapatalk

----------


## hakkimp

http://Abrahaminte Santhathikal 3 mi...55357;


> Pattambi Krishna 2nd Show Housefull 
> 
> Sent from my LLD-AL10 using Tapatalk

----------


## ikka

> *DISTRICT WISE HF- reported.............first show*
> 
> _TVM
> 
> sreepadmanabha - 550
> devipriya-200
> kairali-440
> sree-300
> MOT -307
> ...


Triple heavy!!! More than 3Cr on 2nd Sunday...Wow!!!👍👍👍👌👌👌

----------


## ACHOOTTY

> Final show count 15k+ varumo..?


Antony padam aarnnel innathe ee status vachu.20k run urappikkarnnu............

ithu HO aayal enthum sambavikkkum.

----------


## mujthaba

> Inni casinoyil aluva theevandi theater slip kandirunnu ..Next week hf poyi kondirikkunna padam maattiyaal onnum parayaanilla


Ayalum albudham illa .. ath munkooti kand pravarthikanam .. nalla oru product kayyil ullapo maximum promo avam .. ee kanunna aalukalde wom nte koode oru cheriya boost avate ..

----------


## Mike

yes avde 500+ indu............ pandu king n commissiner kandiundu avdnnu..........







> kochi count chethittilla..............kochi first show HF aanu evm.......500+ undavum alle.
> 
> edappalli, thripunithura okke city area thanne alle..............njarakkal alpam vittittu aanennu thonnunnu

----------


## bellari

> Perumbavur and kothamangalam status reporting ithavana kuravaarnnu...........


Ee oru range vachu perumbavoor okke eve ning shws easy aayi full adikkunnathu aanu

----------


## Mike

At Thalikulam Karthika ☺☺#Housefull

----------


## hakkimp



----------


## Mike

kure sthalahe reurns video fb il kandeu

 :Band:   :Band:   :Band:   :Band:

----------


## Mike

#AbrahaminteSanthathikal running at 12 theatres with Housefull returns at present in Trivandrum.
#HumongousSunday
#BlockbustorSanthathikal

 :Band:  :Band:  :Band:  :Band:

----------


## melparambu

> Antony padam aarnnel innathe ee status vachu.20k run urappikkarnnu............
> 
> ithu HO aayal enthum sambavikkkum.


 next week oru 400 + kittiyal endaayalum 15K adikkum

----------


## Akhil krishnan

Sent from my LLD-AL10 using Tapatalk

----------


## Mike

heavy   :Band:  :Band:  :Band:  :Band: 

thanks to trackers  





> Sent from my LLD-AL10 using Tapatalk

----------


## Akhil krishnan

Fastest To Cross 50 Lakhs This Year At Cochin Multies 

Sent from my LLD-AL10 using Tapatalk

----------


## ikka

> Sent from my LLD-AL10 using Tapatalk


Heavy!!!! Equal 2 first 2 days!!

----------


## Akhil krishnan

Sent from my LLD-AL10 using Tapatalk

----------


## abraham

More than first day

----------


## Rangeela

> Sent from my LLD-AL10 using Tapatalk


 adipoli!!!!!

----------


## ikka

EKM city ella theateril um innu oru HF engilum!!!

----------


## Rangeela

> Fastest To Cross 50 Lakhs This Year At Cochin Multies 
> 
> Sent from my LLD-AL10 using Tapatalk


 :Drum:  :Drum:  :Drum:

----------


## wayanadan

> Officially announced.. 😍😍
> 
> Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk


 :Band:  '........

----------


## wayanadan

> At Thalikulam Karthika ☺☺#Housefull


നിലത്ത് ഇരുന്ന് കാണ്ടേണ്ട അവസ്ഥ

----------


## wayanadan

മൾട്ടി പൊളിച്ചടുക്കൽ

----------


## Iyyer The Great

> Sent from my LLD-AL10 using Tapatalk


Higher than opening day  :Yahoo: 
Just missed the first Sunday mark  :Hmmm:

----------


## Rajamaanikyam

Adipoli.... Ithu ennu vareyulla collection aanu...

----------


## perumal

> Higher than opening day 
> Just missed the first Sunday mark


Kiduveeyy  :Yeye:  first sunday ethra arnu?

----------


## moovybuf

Great going.....
What an achievement...soany BBs thru debutante directors...anyone close by as a second???

----------


## King Amal

Ente ponnooooo...  Ejjathiiii rush tvmil.. 
Eastfort-Overbridgr-Thampanoor padam vittappo blockinte ayyarukali..

----------


## ACHOOTTY

> Ente ponnooooo...  Ejjathiiii rush tvmil.. 
> Eastfort-Overbridgr-Thampanoor padam vittappo blockinte ayyarukali..


tvm SS updates vannilla..............

----------


## Iyyer The Great

> Kiduveeyy  first sunday ethra arnu?


First saturday 7.47 (first day)
First Sunday 7.77
Second Saturday 6.89
Second Sunday 7.54

----------


## The wrong one

Heavy...!!!!!!

Sent from my SM-T231 using Tapatalk

----------


## Iyyer The Great

> Adipoli.... Ithu ennu vareyulla collection aanu...


Manasilayilla...
Innu vare Ulla collection.. Today's collection from ekm multis better than first day and slightly below first sunday

----------


## King Amal

Video eduthittund..  Hw to upload here? 



> tvm SS updates vannilla..............

----------


## david john

Pvr nalathe 7 pm show ipole fast filling  :Ohmy:  :Ohmy:

----------


## The wrong one

Mattoru MINUTE Variation Koode  IKKA Ing eduthu..!!!!!


> Sent from my LLD-AL10 using Tapatalk


Sent from my SM-T231 using Tapatalk

----------


## david john

> Mattoru MINUTE Variation Koode  IKKA Ing eduthu..!!!!!
> 
> Sent from my SM-T231 using Tapatalk


Aadhi 9 days multi ethrarnu

----------


## The wrong one

54 Something Anenn thonnunnu..


> Aadhi 9 days multi ethrarnu


Sent from my SM-T231 using Tapatalk

----------


## Mammooka fan

Mr.Optimist
@optimist_mr
?
1h
#AbrahaminteSanthathikal  2nd Wknd Sun First Sh #TVM :

#Padmanabha - HF
#Kairali - HF
#Sree - HF
#DeviPriya - HF
#Carnival - HF
#Peyadu - HF (SP)
#Kattakada - HF(SwaramLayam)
#Nedumangadu - HF(Saraswathi)
#Kaliyakavila - HF(Kaleeshwary)

----------


## Mammooka fan

#Abrahamintesanthathikal takes the best opening for a Mal film this year in #UAE-GCC.. 

And Almost Covered Lifetime of Recent Mal Biggies like #Aadu2,#Aadhi,#Villian,#MP,#Parava,#Ramaleela Etc.

----------


## The wrong one

> Mr.Optimist
> @optimist_mr
> ?
> 1h
> #AbrahaminteSanthathikal  2nd Wknd Sun First Sh #TVM :
> 
> #Padmanabha - HF
> #Kairali - HF
> #Sree - HF
> ...


 :Band:  :Clap:  :Band: 

Sent from my SM-T231 using Tapatalk

----------


## david john

> 54 Something Anenn thonnunnu..
> 
> Sent from my SM-T231 using Tapatalk


 appol athum vettich
Ravile oru Kutty alarundarnalo carnival mathre as lead ulu multi oke aadhi odukathe gapil leadennu

----------


## Mammooka fan

> 54 Something Anenn thonnunnu..
> 
> Sent from my SM-T231 using Tapatalk


Aadhi hw many shwz

----------


## The wrong one

> #Abrahamintesanthathikal takes the best opening for a Mal film this year in #UAE-GCC.. 
> 
> And Almost Covered Lifetime of Recent Mal Biggies like #Aadu2,#Aadhi,#Villian,#MP,#Parava,#Ramaleela Etc.


Next week Screens Poyalentha...!!!! Ellam adapadalam Ing eduthilleee.!!!!!! :Band: 

Sent from my SM-T231 using Tapatalk

----------


## yathra

മുക്കം റോസ്: '.......
.    അബ്രഹാമിന്റെ
        സന്തതികൾ :
സെക്കന്റ് ഷോ: ...
    ഹൗസ്ഫുൾ .....

----------


## Mammooka fan

> appol athum vettich
> Ravile oru Kutty alarundarnalo carnival mathre as lead ulu multi oke aadhi odukathe gapil leadennu


Ninga athu vidu. Bhai
Namuk ippo ikkaude blockbuster enjoy chyam

Avaroke ntho parYtte

----------


## The wrong one

> Aadhi hw many shwz


Onno rando showsinte maattam

Sent from my SM-T231 using Tapatalk

----------


## The wrong one

Mmde Mukkam  :Band:  :Clap: 
About 400 Seats


> മുക്കം റോസ്: '.......
> .    അബ്രഹാമിന്റെ
>         സന്തതികൾ :
> സെക്കന്റ് ഷോ: ...
>     ഹൗസ്ഫുൾ .....


Sent from my SM-T231 using Tapatalk

----------


## Kuruvila

> Video eduthittund..  Hw to upload here?


Just message me 9961231499

Sent from my 1201 using Tapatalk

----------


## Mammooka fan

Nothing much to say about this exceptional performance of #AbrahaminteSanthathikal ,Just ruling the Kerala BoxOffice Like an Undisputed Champion 🔥🔥🔥
Fabulous 2nd Weekend ❤️

----------


## The wrong one

Alla Pinne....!!!Derick🔥🔥🔥🔥🔥


> Ninga athu vidu. Bhai
> Namuk ippo ikkaude blockbuster enjoy chyam
> 
> Avaroke ntho parYtte


Sent from my SM-T231 using Tapatalk

----------


## pokkiri brothers

> Aadhi 9 days multi ethrarnu




Dhaa aadhi 9 days collection...

----------


## Mammooka fan

Retweeted Forum ***** (@**********):

2018 Top Malayalam Opening Weekend Grossers UAE
#**********

1. #AbrahaminteSanthathikal - 3.55 CR
2. #MasterPiece - 2.64 CR
3. #Aadu2 - 2.40 CR
4. #SudaniFromNigeria - 2.39...

----------


## yathra



----------


## Mammooka fan

That interval close up shot of  @mammukka 🙏 Time and again he proves why no one comes close to him in intense scenes.To all filmmakers, challenge him with your script, he will challenge the writer in you again.

#AbrahaminteSanthathikal

----------


## pokkiri brothers

Abrahaminte Santhathikal cochin multiplexesil 9daysil 50Lakhs kadanna ee avasarathil namude greatfatherumay oru cheriya comparison.. Greatfather crossed 1Cr in 18days from Cochin multiplexes... Abraham 1Cr touch aavumo within 18 days??? Greatfatherine kadathi vettaan aavumo abtahaminu... kandariyaam...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Antonio

Wowwww
55 lakshs....average 6 lakhs per day..

----------


## Antonio

> Abrahaminte Santhathikal cochin multiplexesil 9daysil 50Lakhs kadanna ee avasarathil namude greatfatherumay oru cheriya comparison.. Greatfather crossed 1Cr in 18days from Cochin multiplexes... Abraham 1Cr touch aavumo within 18 days??? Greatfatherine kadathi vettaan aavumo abtahaminu... kandariyaam...
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


TGF inu aadyam Cinepolis undarunnille???

----------


## Mammooka fan

> Abrahaminte Santhathikal cochin multiplexesil 9daysil 50Lakhs kadanna ee avasarathil namude greatfatherumay oru cheriya comparison.. Greatfather crossed 1Cr in 18days from Cochin multiplexes... Abraham 1Cr touch aavumo within 18 days??? Greatfatherine kadathi vettaan aavumo abtahaminu... kandariyaam...
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Cinepolis  undayrunu for TGF

----------


## pokkiri brothers

> TGF inu aadyam Cinepolis undarunnille???


Undarunno??? I dont think so...

----------


## bilal john

> TGF inu aadyam Cinepolis undarunnille???


Tgf okke initial daysil ithinte iratti shows kittiyirunnu.Around 45 shows undarnenna orma with cinepolis

----------


## wayanadan

> abrahaminte santhathikal cochin multiplexesil 9daysil 50lakhs kadanna ee avasarathil namude greatfatherumay oru cheriya comparison.. Greatfather crossed 1cr in 18days from cochin multiplexes... Abraham 1cr touch aavumo within 18 days??? Greatfatherine kadathi vettaan aavumo abtahaminu... Kandariyaam...
> 
> 
> Sent from my iphone using tapatalk


tgf ന് ഷോ കൂടുതൽ ഉണ്ടായിരുന്നു

----------


## bilal john

Cinepolis next week reopen aavunnundo?

----------


## Antonio

Tomo PVR evening shows onwds n Cinemax evening shows even Q Ile 8.40 show good going already...
10th day...let's see the magic

----------


## pokkiri brothers

> Tgf okke initial daysil ithinte iratti shows kittiyirunnu.Around 45 shows undarnenna orma with cinepolis


Ohh yes.. cinepolis undaayrunnu...

----------


## Antonio

> Cinepolis next week reopen aavunnundo?


29th ennu aaroo ivide post itaarunnu

----------


## Antonio

> Ohh yes.. cinepolis undaayrunnu...


57 shows engandalle first day..
Cinepolis THF nte 8th day engandu aanu poottiyath

----------


## cinemabrantan

Watched today..HF in hyd PVR..

----------


## pokkiri brothers

Cinepolis illaathadh collectionil kaaryamaaya idivu vannittundallee.. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## shameenls

bro wrong tgf 15 daysil 1c cross cheythu. Cinepolis undarunnu. First 3 day 40+ shos athu kazhinju 35 shows undayirunnu. 11 Divasam kond 90 laksham undarunnu. Pinne puthan panam sakhavu okke irangi show kuranju. Illel easy aayi 2c poyene tgf


> Abrahaminte Santhathikal cochin multiplexesil 9daysil 50Lakhs kadanna ee avasarathil namude greatfatherumay oru cheriya comparison.. Greatfather crossed 1Cr in 18days from Cochin multiplexes... Abraham 1Cr touch aavumo within 18 days??? Greatfatherine kadathi vettaan aavumo abtahaminu... kandariyaam...
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk

----------


## pokkiri brothers

Btb im going to watch the movie for 2nd time from Cinescape Kuwait... 1st kand irangiyappo thanne book cheythadha veendum kaanaan... hehe


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## pokkiri brothers

> bro wrong tgf 15 daysil 1c cross cheythu. Cinepolis undarunnu. First 3 day 40+ shos athu kazhinju 35 shows undayirunnu. 11 Divasam kond 90 laksham undarunnu. Pinne puthan panam sakhavu okke irangi show kuranju. Illel easy aayi 2c poyene tgf
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


Yes yes.. apologies from my side.. njn TGF collectionte athrem reach aavunilla Abraham ennu karuthi irikkuarunu.. but TGF has got more shows from Cinepolis..

----------


## yathra

:Yeye:  :Yeye:

----------


## King Amal

🤞

Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk

----------


## Krish nair

> 🤞
> 
> Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk


ഏതായാലും കൊച്ചി എന്നോ, കോട്ടയം enno മലബാർ എന്നോ, mumbai enno, ദുബായ് enno വത്യാസം ഇല്ലാത്ത വിജയം.... നമ്മൾ ആഗ്രഹിച്ചത്.... Kudoos to team AS.....

----------


## Keelezi Achu

What a day for derik !!!
Thanks for all for the updates

----------


## Phantom 369

yesterday Ariesplex collection atre ayirunnu??

----------


## DAVID007

Edited........!

----------


## Rajamaanikyam

Machanmaare kikkidu updates... Ikka and his Boys rules KBO...

----------


## The wrong one

Innathe aries Collection vannille

Sent from my SM-T231 using Tapatalk

----------


## 4EVER

Kappa Kola Mass Updates...Thanks Machans

----------


## 4EVER

Megastar Rampage  :Bossman:

----------


## 4EVER

Families Kai Vitta Ex Megastar  :Ayyo:  :Ayyo:

----------


## Keelezi Achu

നാളെ PVR 7PM ഷോ ഫാസ്റ്റ് ഫില്ലിംഗ് ആണ്..
ബാക്കി എല്ലാ ഷോസിനും നല്ല ബുക്കിംഗ് ഉണ്ട്.
 :Band:

----------


## wayanadan

ആഗോള വിജയം  :Drum:

----------


## BASH1982

Derricine kandu Salalah city cinimas 50 percent attendence kanum
Padam ishtapettu
Climx twist ellam supper especially oru cheriya twist undu athu unpredictable arunnu 
Ikka last shajon parayunnathe enikkum parayanullu
Supporting arum moshamakkiyilla
Sohan unwanted arunnu
Anson ok perfo 
Shajon mikkavarum next kalabhavan mani akunna lakshanam kanunnundu

----------


## BASH1982

Derricine kandu Salalah city cinimas 50 percent attendence kanum
Padam ishtapettu
Climx twist ellam supper especially oru cheriya twist undu athu unpredictable arunnu 
Ikka last shajon parayunnathe enikkum parayanullu eneet ninnu salute cheyyan 
Supporting arum moshamakkiyilla
Sohan unwanted arunnu
Anson ok perfo 
Shajon mikkavarum next kalabhavan mani akunna lakshanam kanunnundu

----------


## Young Mega Star

Rocking updates... Pwolichadukki inu... :Urgreat:

----------


## Saathan



----------


## Saathan



----------


## samsha22

> Ikka iloode aa pazhaya Multi illatha kaalathe Kavitha is back....
> 6 months ikka films niranjodiya Kavitha...


1 year....

----------


## sachin

ee week alle cinepolis open akumennu parayunnathu ullathano  :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## Antonio

Edappally ,Cinemax,PVR incl. gold reasonable booking ..

----------


## Akhil krishnan

Biggest Malayalam Second Weekend Grosser Behind Puli Murugan At Kerala Box Office..

Megastarrr Daaa 😎😎😎😎

Sent from my LLD-AL10 using Tapatalk

----------


## Raja Sha

Oru MINUTE vijayam!!!

----------


## Raja Sha

> Biggest Malayalam Second Weekend Grosser Behind Puli Murugan At Kerala Box Office..
> 
> Megastarrr Daaa 😎😎😎😎
> 
> Sent from my LLD-AL10 using Tapatalk


Athu shariyalla..
Just behind Aadhi, Aadu and Ramaleela...
Minute difference undu..
Amganeyanu collection masters kalpichirikkunnathu.. :Ayyo:

----------


## Raja Sha

> 


Iniyippol ariesil 1 crore adichilla...
Tvm tracked centeril collection kuravanu ..
Ennokke kelkkendi varumallo easwaraa...

----------


## Raja Sha

> bro wrong tgf 15 daysil 1c cross cheythu. Cinepolis undarunnu. First 3 day 40+ shos athu kazhinju 35 shows undayirunnu. 11 Divasam kond 90 laksham undarunnu. Pinne puthan panam sakhavu okke irangi show kuranju. Illel easy aayi 2c poyene tgf
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


Athe samayam edappally vanitha vinitha complexil 
Mattella hitsinekkalum irattiyolam shows kooduthal nadannittundu abraham nu..
Athu kanakkil varunnumilla...

----------


## Manoj

> Athu shariyalla..
> Just behind Aadhi, Aadu and Ramaleela...
> Minute difference undu..
> Amganeyanu collection masters kalpichirikkunnathu..


Aadhiyokke cover cheythu kaanumennu urappaanu, aadu, ramaleela, oppam range ethanel 1 week koodi steady aayi pokanam, Adutha weekend polichadukkukem venam

----------


## The wrong one

Hyderabad working Day Monday Status..!!
Pvr Forum Sujana Mall&Pvr Inorbit Evening shows..!
Wgood occupancy On a working day at ROI

Sent from my SM-T231 using Tapatalk

----------


## maryland

> Hyderabad working Day Monday Status..!!
> Pvr Forum Sujana Mall&Pvr Inorbit Evening shows..!
> Wgood occupancy On a working day at ROI
> 
> Sent from my SM-T231 using Tapatalk


kadukatta mass  :Band:

----------


## Akhil krishnan

😎😎😎😎



Sent from my LLD-AL10 using Tapatalk

----------


## shameenls

ആര് പറഞ്ഞു tvm tracked centeril collection ഇല്ല എന്ന്?
ഏരീസ്            23.52 (9 days)
കാർണിവൽ   23.33 (8 days) ( from another forum tracked- got from twitter) 
Total 46.85 ഇന്നലെ easy ആയി 3.5 വന്നിട്ടുണ്ടാകും. അങ്ങനാണേൽ tvm city tracked centeres ( multy) 9 days 50 ലക്ഷം അടിച്ചു. 


> Iniyippol ariesil 1 crore adichilla...
> Tvm tracked centeril collection kuravanu ..
> Ennokke kelkkendi varumallo easwaraa...


Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk

----------


## shameenls

പൊട്ടിക്കേടാ മക്കളേ ബെല്ലാരി ബോംബുകൾ
tvm multy 50 lacks in 9 days @shivankutty bro entha currect alley?

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk

----------


## perumal

> Hyderabad working Day Monday Status..!!
> Pvr Forum Sujana Mall&Pvr Inorbit Evening shows..!
> Wgood occupancy On a working day at ROI
> 
> Sent from my SM-T231 using Tapatalk


Kidu  :Clap:

----------


## perumal

> 😎😎😎😎
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my LLD-AL10 using Tapatalk


67 year old wonder  :Bossman:

----------


## pokkiri brothers

Saudi Theatril irangiyo namude padam?? Any updates?? Avde BTech release aayarunnu ennu kettu..

----------


## Antonio

> 😎😎😎😎
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my LLD-AL10 using Tapatalk


Athonnum pattoolla
Oru pazhaya Bomb kadha yudem purakil oru sthanam undel koduthekkam
Vere aalukalkkoppam, Vishnu unnikrishnan vare kazhinjittu, Bibin George um kazhinju place undel ikka eduthottee
Pinnallaaa..
Ini valla prashanamundel, DQ koode back ilekk ponnoottee

----------


## Tribes

No bro only kaala released there

----------


## Tribes

Mangalore Bharath cinemas added one more show 07:45pm rocking in ROI innale 2 show HF by booking

----------


## Phantom 369

> Iniyippol ariesil 1 crore adichilla...
> Tvm tracked centeril collection kuravanu ..
> Ennokke kelkkendi varumallo easwaraa...


Tvm Carnival Kude ivide track cheyarnnu

----------


## Kuruvila

> Mangalore Bharath cinemas added one more show 07:45pm rocking in ROI innale 2 show HF by booking


അത് പൊളിച്ചു...
City centr, forum mall രണ്ടിലും mrng ആണ് shw എന്ന് തോന്നുന്നു...
7:30/7 എവിടെയും ഇല്ലായിരുന്നു

Sent from my 1201 using Tapatalk

----------


## Aromal1095

ഇന്നലത്തെ കളക്ഷനിൽ തന്നെ 20cr ആയിട്ടുണ്ടെന്നു ഉറപ്പാണ്...  Megastar power

----------


## Kuruvila

> ഇന്നലത്തെ കളക്ഷനിൽ തന്നെ 20cr ആയിട്ടുണ്ടെന്നു ഉറപ്പാണ്...  Megastar power


ഇത് 8 day ആണ്...not included sunday collection...
Now 23+cr ആയി..
Ww 30 around ആയി

Sent from my 1201 using Tapatalk

----------


## Kuruvila

> ഇന്നലത്തെ കളക്ഷനിൽ തന്നെ 20cr ആയിട്ടുണ്ടെന്നു ഉറപ്പാണ്...  Megastar power


ഇത് 8 ദിവസത്തെ ആണ്..
Sunday colllection not included..
Till sunday 23+cr ആയി..
Ww 30 around ആയി..

Sent from my 1201 using Tapatalk

----------


## Akhil krishnan

Played 620 Shows Yesterday 😎😎😎

Sent from my LLD-AL10 using Tapatalk

----------


## shameenls

ഇന്നലെ second show TSR kairali hf. My friend watched with his family (selfie in fb) Ladiesinu ellam ishtappettu .

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk

----------


## shameenls

Y everybody ignord this terrific acheivement?


> പൊട്ടിക്കേടാ മക്കളേ ബെല്ലാരി ബോംബുകൾ
> tvm multy 50 lacks in 9 days @shivankutty bro entha currect alley?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk

----------


## Phantom 369

> Y everybody ignord this terrific acheivement?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


Shivankutti parayatte 😂😂 athalle athine bootty 😛

----------


## Aromal1095

> ഇത് 8 day ആണ്...not included sunday collection...
> Now 23+cr ആയി..
> Ww 30 around ആയി
> 
> Sent from my 1201 using Tapatalk


അവർ ഇന്നലെ night ആണ് update ഇട്ടത് !

----------


## KOBRA

*Appole innaleyum marana masss thookki yadi ayairunnu alle 
*

----------


## KOBRA

*Multiyil okke innale kittiyathinte pakuthi innu kittiyal tanne happy*

----------


## Manoj

Festival rls aayirunnel padam vere level I'll poyene, ithrayere prathikoola sahacharyangale athijeevichu nediya ee vijayathinu patharamattu thilakkam...

----------


## KOBRA

> Festival rls aayirunnel padam vere level I'll poyene, ithrayere prathikoola sahacharyangale athijeevichu nediya ee vijayathinu patharamattu thilakkam...


worldcup, maza, nippa, merrykutty fanse ithine okke athijeevichu nediya vijayam ayathukondu .thilakkam koodum

----------


## Jamesbond007

> പൊട്ടിക്കേടാ മക്കളേ ബെല്ലാരി ബോംബുകൾ
> tvm multy 50 lacks in 9 days @shivankutty bro entha currect alley?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


TVM Total ethra vannittundu ?!  Multies & Single Screens ?!

----------


## MEGASTAR ROCKS

*kidilan Sunday....Ichayan box officil polikuvannaloooo....*

----------


## Raja Sha

Malayalathile ettavum valiya off season aya june masathil release cheythu
Ettavum collection undakkiya cinema enna recordum abrahaminu swantham..

----------


## Raja Sha

> ആര് പറഞ്ഞു tvm tracked centeril collection ഇല്ല എന്ന്?
> ഏരീസ്            23.52 (9 days)
> കാർണിവൽ   23.33 (8 days) ( from another forum tracked- got from twitter) 
> Total 46.85 ഇന്നലെ easy ആയി 3.5 വന്നിട്ടുണ്ടാകും. അങ്ങനാണേൽ tvm city tracked centeres ( multy) 9 days 50 ലക്ഷം അടിച്ചു. 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


Athonnum paranjittu karyam illa..
Aries collection mathtamanu collection..
Tgf, Mp collevtion kuravayirunnubennu 
Ividuthe collevtion matters sthapichathu anganeyanu..
Teacked.. tracked...

----------


## Antonio

Cinemax 2 night shows 
pVR evening n night shows
Edappally night shows
Decent booking...

----------


## samsheer

Innale Venndum kandu from Dubai . Deira city Centre 8.pm show 70-80% status undayirunnu.

second time kooduthal ishtapettu. kure naalayi ikkayude ithrayum energeticaya performance kandittu athukondu thanne ethra pravashyam venamenkilum ithu kaanam.

ikka onnu mundu murukki uduthal theeravunnathe ullu ippozulla boxoffice crisis.

----------


## ikka

*Badarduja chozhakkat*‏ @badarduja 8m8 minutes agoMore



Replying to @moovipedia
#*AbrahaminteSanthathikal*

Kerala - 21.54 crs(9 Days)

GCC/ UAE - 7.2 crs (4 Days)

ROI - 3 crs+ (3 Days)

*Total WW 31.74 crs+ 

*Marching towards 50 Crores

----------


## Tigerbasskool

> #Abrahamintesanthathikal takes the best opening for a Mal film this year in #UAE-GCC.. 
> 
> And Almost Covered Lifetime of Recent Mal Biggies like #Aadu2,#Aadhi,#Villian,#MP,#Parava,#Ramaleela Etc.


Minute difference Blockbuster :maryland:  :Band:

----------


## Tigerbasskool

> *Badarduja chozhakkat*‏ @badarduja 8m8 minutes agoMore
> 
> 
> 
> Replying to @moovipedia
> #*AbrahaminteSanthathikal*
> 
> Kerala - 21.54 crs(9 Days)
> 
> ...


Perfect  :Yeye:  ATBB  :Band:

----------


## Tigerbasskool



----------


## Tigerbasskool

> Great going.....
> What an achievement...soany BBs thru debutante directors...anyone close by as a second???


No One comes close

----------


## Viru

Gcc yil top grossers ethokeya 

Puli ethra?

----------


## Kuruvila

> *Badarduja chozhakkat*‏ @badarduja 8m8 minutes agoMore
> 
> 
> 
> Replying to @moovipedia
> #*AbrahaminteSanthathikal*
> 
> Kerala - 21.54 crs(9 Days)
> 
> ...


Row not included 
 around 2cr കാണുമോ row??!!

Sent from my 1201 using Tapatalk

----------


## Tigerbasskool

*Abrahaminte Santhathikal 25cr success celebration | Mammootty |*

----------


## Deepu k

> TVM Total ethra vannittundu ?!  Multies & Single Screens ?!


1crnu mukil kanunum.

----------


## maryland

> ഇന്നലെ second show TSR kairali hf. My friend watched with his family (selfie in fb) Ladiesinu ellam ishtappettu .
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


mmade swantham Thrissur... :Band:

----------


## Mammooka fan

#AbrahaninteSanthathikal Records Till Now:

*Top Day 1 Grosser of 2018

* Highest Single Day Collection for 2018

*Top UAE-Gcc First Weekend Opening of 2018

*Fastest to 1cr in Carnival Cinemas in 2018

*Fastest to 50Lakhs in Cochin Multiplexes in 2018

*Fastest to 1000HF shows in 2018.

*Most Number of extra shows played in 2018

----------


## maryland

> #AbrahaninteSanthathikal Records Till Now:
> 
> *Top Day 1 Grosser of 2018
> 
> * Highest Single Day Collection for 2018
> 
> *Top UAE-Gcc First Weekend Opening of 2018
> 
> *Fastest to 1cr in Carnival Cinemas in 2018
> ...


 :Yahoo:  :Yahoo:  :Yahoo:

----------


## Mammooka fan

Hwz today status??!

----------


## Mike

EE week steady ayi poyal Next weekend um polichadukkam  :Pray:

----------


## Tigerbasskool

> #AbrahaninteSanthathikal Records Till Now:
> 
> *Top Day 1 Grosser of 2018
> 
> * Highest Single Day Collection for 2018
> 
> *Top UAE-Gcc First Weekend Opening of 2018
> 
> *Fastest to 1cr in Carnival Cinemas in 2018
> ...


fastest 20 cr 

fastest 25 cr
fastest 30 cr WW  etc :Yo:

----------


## Lakkooran

Watched from Fun Cinemas Bangalore
Status - HF (Mostly family audience)

Super movie. Mammukkayile nadaneyum thaartheyum nannayi upayogappeduthan kazhinju ennathu thanneyaanu cinemayute vijayam

Mammukkayute date kittunna writers and directorsinu ithoru paadapusthakam avatte :Tt1:

----------


## Antonio

> Hwz today status??!


Multies afternoon thottu okk..
Raavile valya mechamillannu thonnunnu
Single screens engane??

----------


## Mike

More Centres added

----------


## Antonio

Madurai Trichy Tirunelveli okke release cheythoode TN il.. neraye malayali pillerulla sthalangaalanu

----------


## samsheer

> Watched from Fun Cinemas Bangalore
> Status - HF (Mostly family audience)
> 
> Super movie. Mammukkayile nadaneyum thaartheyum nannayi upayogappeduthan kazhinju ennathu thanneyaanu cinemayute vijayam
> 
> Mammukkayute date kittunna writers and directorsinu ithoru paadapusthakam avatte


Ikkayum manassilakkanam thante claibre enthanennu eniyenkilum thara padangalil abhinayikkunathu nirthanam.

----------


## Mike

Kodungallur Sreekalisweri #Noonshow

----------


## chandru

wat the haters say abt "ex-megastars" Abraham phenomenon? they never expected such a blast at BO with a <10cr movie made in 30 days or less!

----------


## Madmax

Rest of india .. inny thotte 3 weeks kazhinje irrakunathayirikum malayala cinemake nallathe... 


> അത് dwnld ആകാൻ പറ്റില്ല
> 
> Sent from my 1201 using Tapatalk

----------


## Rangeela

> #AbrahaninteSanthathikal Records Till Now:
> 
> *Top Day 1 Grosser of 2018
> 
> * Highest Single Day Collection for 2018
> 
> *Top UAE-Gcc First Weekend Opening of 2018
> 
> *Fastest to 1cr in Carnival Cinemas in 2018
> ...


 :Drum:  :Drum:  :Drum:

----------


## Kannan Mahesh

> More Centres added


More than 110 shows additionally added.. Even 10000 per show average kittiyalpolum 1crore varum.. Terrific. Good distribution..

----------


## Kannan Mahesh

> More than 110 shows additionally added.. Even 10000 per show average kittiyalpolum 1crore varum.. Terrific. Good distribution..


Sorry 11lakhs

----------


## Mammooka fan

Ivde arokeyo streetlights irangya samayth paranjayrunu mammookek ini pazhyth pole alkare theatreilot ethikam patula enn 😂😂😂 avaroke ippo evde ano entho

Ippzhum familes inte idayil mammookek oru sthanam und athu onum angane poyi povula
Ini angot. Ningal oke kanan pokune ullu

----------


## Tigerbasskool

> wat the haters say abt "ex-megastars" Abraham phenomenon? they never expected such a blast at BO with a <10cr movie made in 30 days or less!


67 year old man ....Megastar for a reason  :Smile:

----------


## Akhil krishnan

EKM Kavitha Noon Show



Sent from my LLD-AL10 using Tapatalk

----------


## perumal

True or not??

#Mystory has been confirmed for July 6 whereas #Koode will be postponed most probably

 @keralaBO1 @forumkeralam1 @Prithviraj_PFC @PrithvirajLive https://t.co/E7IWJn6kgm

----------


## moovybuf

> wat the haters say abt "ex-megastars" Abraham phenomenon? they never expected such a blast at BO with a <10cr movie made in 30 days or less!


ദേ..ഫാൻഷിപ്* ഒക്കെ പുറത്തു ചാടുന്നതു്...  :Laughing: .....

----------


## yathra

*calicut apsara noon show  steady status*

----------


## Tigerbasskool

> True or not??
> 
> #Mystory has been confirmed for July 6 whereas #Koode will be postponed most probably
> 
>  @keralaBO1 @forumkeralam1 @Prithviraj_PFC @PrithvirajLive https://t.co/E7IWJn6kgm


postpone cheyunethu aairikum avirku nallethu

----------


## Mike

Steady Status in EKM.. CALICUT....  :Band:  



Trivandrum updates koode poratte..........

----------


## Tigerbasskool

> ദേ..ഫാൻഷിപ്* ഒക്കെ പുറത്തു ചാടുന്നതു്... .....


kara kalanyee ikka fan ...  :Laughing:

----------


## Veiwer11

Bolck buster abraham 
kerala gross 30 cr kadakkum

----------


## Pakshmalakshan

padam assadhya collection aanallo....Saturday 2:30 pm show kandu, from Trivandrum-Sreepadmanabha.  Padam sarikkum ishtappettu.

Makkukka's terrific screen presence and thunderous BGM are the highlights.

Amazing theater status (HF with returns !) and theater response. :Clapping:

----------


## david john

Kavita n.s ee status undel pinne onnum nokanila


Multiplex enganund makkale being weekday

Lulu 730 fast filling from yday

----------


## ikka

> More Centres added


This is very much needed...Chennai, because its there in only 23 screens, the 3 days collections were low!!!

----------


## yathra

Calicut sree Noon show

----------


## ikka

> Row not included 
>  around 2cr കാണുമോ row??!!
> 
> Sent from my 1201 using Tapatalk


ROI + ROW will be 3Cr only...Because there are very less number of Screens!!!

----------


## Mike

Edited........................

----------


## david john

Modanmaar orangana timeil onnu fanfight koodanu vechat aarem kanunilalo

Aa kuttyne engilum irakki vidu

----------


## Mike

Parappanangadi


Edited............................

----------


## yathra

> Kadakkal Sreedhanya #Noonshow


Ithu innalathe akum  first show .light elam und ns ala

----------


## Malik

Bangalore Pvr Vega 1pm shw 50%

----------


## david john

> Bangalore Pvr Vega 1pm shw 50%


Ningaloke jeevanode undo ikka

----------


## Akhil krishnan

> Parappanangadi


ithu innalathe fs pic alle... 

Sent from my LLD-AL10 using Tapatalk

----------


## Kuruvila

> ithu innalathe fs pic alle... 
> 
> Sent from my LLD-AL10 using Tapatalk


ആണോ fbyil പോസ്റ്റുക കൂടി ചെയ്തു😂😂😂
ഇങ്ങനെ ഇടല്ലേ...
പോസ്റ്റ് ഡിലീറ്റ് ചെയ്യേണ്ടി വരുമല്ലോ😁

Sent from my 1201 using Tapatalk

----------


## Akhil krishnan

> ആണോ fbyil പോസ്റ്റുക കൂടി ചെയ്തു😂😂😂
> ഇങ്ങനെ ഇടല്ലേ...
> പോസ്റ്റ് ഡിലീറ്റ് ചെയ്യേണ്ടി വരുമല്ലോ😁
> 
> Sent from my 1201 using Tapatalk


ithu innalathe pic aanu.. njan thanne ivde post cheythirunnu.. 

Sent from my LLD-AL10 using Tapatalk

----------


## Mike

njan FB nu kandappo itathaa....




> ithu innalathe fs pic alle... 
> 
> Sent from my LLD-AL10 using Tapatalk

----------


## Akhil krishnan

> njan FB nu kandappo itathaa....


ah ath innalatheya.. njan thanne ivde ittirunnu... 

Sent from my LLD-AL10 using Tapatalk

----------


## Kuruvila

> ithu innalathe pic aanu.. njan thanne ivde post cheythirunnu.. 
> 
> Sent from my LLD-AL10 using Tapatalk


ഒഫീഷ്യൽ പേജിൽ പോസ്റ്റ് ചെയ്തിട്ടുണ്ട് ഇന്ന്...is that mistake?

Sent from my 1201 using Tapatalk

----------


## Kuruvila

> Ithu innalathe akum  first show .light elam und ns ala


ലൈറ്റ് ഒന്നും വിഷയം ആകേണ്ട...
ഇവിടെ പേരാമ്പ്ര ബി ക്ലാസ്സിൽ കുട്ടനാടൻ മറപ്പാപ്പ കണ്ടപ്പോൾ ഫുൾ ഇരിട്ടു ആയിരുന്നു...രാവിലെ പോലും...അത്ര കൂറ തിയേറ്റർ 😂😂😂


Sent from my 1201 using Tapatalk

----------


## Akhil krishnan

> ഒഫീഷ്യൽ പേജിൽ പോസ്റ്റ് ചെയ്തിട്ടുണ്ട് ഇന്ന്...is that mistake?
> 
> Sent from my 1201 using Tapatalk


yes.. mistake aanu.. njn cross check cheythirunnu

Sent from my LLD-AL10 using Tapatalk

----------


## Manoj

> TVM Total ethra vannittundu ?!  Multies & Single Screens ?!


Multi maathram 46 lakhs vannennu thonnunnu, multi illaathe irangiya aadhiku ariesplex lead ennu chilar parayunnundu, single screen also Abraham thanne..

----------


## Mammooka fan

Innu down ayi kurach
Hope it comes up after 1st shw

----------


## Kannan Mahesh

> *Badarduja chozhakkat*‏ @badarduja 8m8 minutes agoMore
> 
> 
> 
> Replying to @moovipedia
> #*AbrahaminteSanthathikal*
> 
> Kerala - 21.54 crs(9 Days)
> 
> ...


Ithintekoode satellite rights +Hindi dubbing rights koottende.. Almost 6+1.95 crores  koodi varille..

----------


## Kuruvila

വെള്ളി റിപ്പോർട്ട് വന്നു...
7 ഡേ tvm 54lak എന്നി...😏😏😏
കവിഡി പുന്നാര മോൻ...

Tvm single മുതൽ ട്രാക്ക് ചെയ്തു ഗ്രോസ്സ് ഇടേണ്ടി വരും...ഇല്ലേൽ 2കോടി അവിടെ വന്നാലും 60lak അയാൾ ഇടൂ

Sent from my 1201 using Tapatalk

----------


## Shathrughnan

> വെള്ളി റിപ്പോർട്ട് വന്നു...
> 7 ഡേ tvm 54lak എന്നി...
> കവിഡി പുന്നാര മോൻ...
> 
> Tvm single മുതൽ ട്രാക്ക് ചെയ്തു ഗ്രോസ്സ് ഇടേണ്ടി വരും...ഇല്ലേൽ 2കോടി അവിടെ വന്നാലും 60lak അയാൾ ഇടൂ
> 
> Sent from my 1201 using Tapatalk



54 Laks Kuravano ?

----------


## ikka

Seems Today multies will be less than 50%...

----------


## KOBRA

> വെള്ളി റിപ്പോർട്ട് വന്നു...
> 7 ഡേ tvm 54lak എന്നി...
> കവിഡി പുന്നാര മോൻ...
> 
> Tvm single മുതൽ ട്രാക്ക് ചെയ്തു ഗ്രോസ്സ് ഇടേണ്ടി വരും...ഇല്ലേൽ 2കോടി അവിടെ വന്നാലും 60lak അയാൾ ഇടൂ
> 
> Sent from my 1201 using Tapatalk


*velli okke aru nokkunnu
*

----------


## King Amal

From Padamanapha, devipriya, kairali alle? 



> വെള്ളി റിപ്പോർട്ട് വന്നു...
> 7 ഡേ tvm 54lak എന്നി...😏😏😏
> കവിഡി പുന്നാര മോൻ...
> 
> Tvm single മുതൽ ട്രാക്ക് ചെയ്തു ഗ്രോസ്സ് ഇടേണ്ടി വരും...ഇല്ലേൽ 2കോടി അവിടെ വന്നാലും 60lak അയാൾ ഇടൂ
> 
> Sent from my 1201 using Tapatalk

----------


## KOBRA

> Innu down ayi kurach
> Hope it comes up after 1st shw



innu monday alle 
still better.

----------


## Akhil krishnan

Megastarrr Rulesss 😎😎😎

Sent from my LLD-AL10 using Tapatalk

----------


## King Amal

Avanokke kandam vazhi odiyitt kure aayadai..  Pinne ee vazhi kandittilla.. 



> Ivde arokeyo streetlights irangya samayth paranjayrunu mammookek ini pazhyth pole alkare theatreilot ethikam patula enn 😂😂😂 avaroke ippo evde ano entho
> 
> Ippzhum familes inte idayil mammookek oru sthanam und athu onum angane poyi povula
> Ini angot. Ningal oke kanan pokune ullu

----------


## Kuruvila

> From Padamanapha, devipriya, kairali alle?


അല്ല മൊത്തം മൾട്ടി + സിംഗിൾ.
.
7 day aries ഇല്ലാതെ അങ്കിൾ ഉണ്ട് 34 lak🙏🙏😏

Sent from my 1201 using Tapatalk

----------


## King Amal

Ee dapparu mon ee paripady thudangiyitt kure aayi..  Kowdiar eth pothinte agath kerittanu ee naari ith ezhuthiyatho ntho.. 
Aries, mot, greenfield maatram ivde track chythitt 43 lakhs frm 7 days vannn.. 
Enitt back to back housefull kalicha padmanapha, devipriya, kairali ith onnum porathe housefull ayath kond extra add cheytha sree ennivayil ninn appo 7 days kond verum 10lahs aanu kittiyath enn.. 
Ivan okke otta fatherinu undayath alla nn urappa.. 



> അല്ല മൊത്തം മൾട്ടി + സിംഗിൾ.
> .
> 7 day aries ഇല്ലാതെ അങ്കിൾ ഉണ്ട് 34 lak🙏🙏😏
> 
> Sent from my 1201 using Tapatalk

----------


## KOBRA

@Manoj machan vicharichal theeravunna prasaname ullu
orginal collction pulli konduvarum single screen
.Tracked collectin ivide undallo.

----------


## Kuruvila

പുലി വീണ്ടും ഇറങ്ങിയിരിക്കുന്നു , ഇപ്പോഴത് ഡെറിക്ക് അബ്രഹാമിന്*റെ രൂപത്തിലാണെന്നു മാത്രം.

മമ്മൂക്കയുടെ അബ്രഹാമിന്*റെ സന്തതികൾ എന്ന ചിത്രം തീയേറ്ററുകളിൽ നിറഞ്ഞോടി കൊണ്ടിരിക്കുന്ന ഈ സമയത്ത്  മമ്മൂക്കയുടെ കഥാപാത്രത്തെ പുലിയോട് ഉപമിക്കാനാണ് ഞാന്*  ഇഷ്ടപ്പെടുന്നത്. സിനിമയിലുടനീളം ഡെറിക്ക് എന്ന കഥാപാത്രം ഒരുപാട് വേട്ടയാടലുകൾക്ക് ഇരയാകുന്നുണ്ട് . ധീരമായി അതിനെയെല്ലാം അതിജീവിച് മുന്നേറുന്ന ഈ യഥാർത്ഥ പുലിയെ തളക്കാൻ ഒരു പുലിപിടിത്തക്കാരനും സാധിക്കില്ല എന്ന് ഈ ചിത്രത്തിലൂടെ ഡെറിക്ക് നമുക്ക് കാണിച്ച് തരുന്നുണ്ട് . മറ്റൊന്ന്, എല്ലാ ബോക്സോഫീസ് റക്കോർഡുകളും ഈ പുലി തകർക്കും എന്നതാണ്. 
   അതിസങ്കീര്*ണ്ണമായ കഥാസന്ദര്*ഭങ്ങളില്* സുക്ഷ്മാഭിനയ ചക്രവര്*ത്തി മമ്മൂക്കയുടെ  അഭിനയ മുഹൂര്*ത്തങ്ങള്* തന്നെയാണ് അബ്രഹാമിന്*റെ സന്തതികള്* എന്ന ചിത്രത്തിന്*റെ പ്രധാന ആകര്*ഷണം . ചലനം കൊണ്ടും , കണ്ണുകള്* കൊണ്ടും , സംഭാഷണങ്ങള്* കൊണ്ടും തീയേറ്ററില്* ആവേശം ഉണര്*ത്തുന്ന മമ്മൂക്കയുടെ കഥാപാത്രം എല്ലാത്തരം പ്രേക്ഷകരേയും തൃപ്തിപ്പെടുത്തുന്നതാണ് . 

ഒരു ലോജിക്കും ഇല്ലാത്ത സിനിമയല്ല, മറിച്ച് ബ്രില്യഡ് സിനിമകളാണ് മലയാളികൾക്ക് ഇഷ്ടമെന്ന് കൂടി ഈ ചിത്രം തെളിയിച്ചിരിക്കുന്നു . ഹനീഫ് അദേനിയുടെ മികച്ച തിരക്കഥ മികച്ച രീതിയില്* തന്നെ നവാഗത സംവിധായകന്* ഷാജി പാടൂര്* ചിത്രീകരിച്ചിരിക്കുന്നു . ഛായാഗ്രാഹകന്* ആല്*ബി അടക്കമുള്ള എല്ലാ സാങ്കേതിക പ്രവര്*ത്തകരും അവരുടെ ഏറ്റവും മികച്ച പ്രകടനം കാഴ്ച്ചവെച്ചിരിക്കുന്നു . അഭിനേതാക്കളും അവരുടെ മികവ് പ്രകടിപ്പിച്ചു.
 ചിത്രത്തിന്റെ അണിയറ പ്രവർത്തകർക്കും ഈ ചിത്രം ചരിത്ര വിജയമാക്കിയ പ്രേക്ഷകർക്കും എന്റെ അഭിനന്ദനങ്ങൾ .

Sent from my 1201 using Tapatalk

----------


## KOBRA

> Ee dapparu mon ee paripady thudangiyitt kure aayi..  Kowdiar eth pothinte agath kerittanu ee naari ith ezhuthiyatho ntho.. 
> Aries, mot, greenfield maatram ivde track chythitt 43 lakhs frm 7 days vannn.. 
> Enitt back to back housefull kalicha padmanapha, devipriya, kairali ith onnum porathe housefull ayath kond extra add cheytha sree ennivayil ninn appo 7 days kond verum 10lahs aanu kittiyath enn.. 
> Ivan okke otta fatherinu undayath alla nn urappa..


Kirali,Padmanabha ,one day full collection etrayanu ?

----------


## Kuruvila

Fk യ്ക്ക് tvm single, mlti മൊത്തം track ചെയ്തു കൂടെ...
വെള്ളി ഈ പണി ഇനി നിർത്തുക ഒന്നും ഇല്ല...

നാളെ ബിലാൽ,മാമാങ്കം,കുഞ്ഞച്ചൻ,കുഞ്ഞാലി എല്ലാം ഇത് തന്നെ ആകും അവസ്ഥ..

Sent from my 1201 using Tapatalk

----------


## roshy

വെള്ളി വായിക്കുന്ന സാധാരണക്കാർ ഇത്  വിശ്വസിക്കില്ലേ ? ഫോറം കേരളയെക്കാളും  റീച് വെള്ളിക്കല്ലേ ?

----------


## KOBRA

Abrham
Mavelikara mattini 200 + people 
 good status

----------


## Tigerbasskool

> വെള്ളി വായിക്കുന്ന സാധാരണക്കാർ ഇത്  വിശ്വസിക്കില്ലേ ? ഫോറം കേരളയെക്കാളും  റീച് വെള്ളിക്കല്ലേ ?


to hell with velli
ingene poyaal Forumkeralam Magazine vendi verum  :Read:

----------


## perumal

> Bolck buster abraham 
> kerala gross 30 cr kadakkum


urappalle..30cr lum ethra koodumennu  nokiyal mathi  :Bossman:

----------


## Kuruvila

ഇന്നത്ത്വ first shw 6pm ദേവി പ്രിയ sold out ആയി..
Also 9pm sold out..
ശ്രീപദ്മനാപ filling fast..

U can check it in paytm, tiket new...

അതും wrking ഡേയിൽ...എന്നിട്ടു ആണ് 54lak tvm... കാവടി thoof..

Sent from my 1201 using Tapatalk

----------


## KOBRA

> ഇന്നത്ത്വ first shw 6pm ദേവി പ്രിയ sold out ആയി..
> Also 9pm sold out..
> ശ്രീപദ്മനാപ filling fast..
> 
> U can check it in paytm, tiket new...
> 
> അതും wrking ഡേയിൽ...എന്നിട്ടു ആണ് 54lak tvm... കാവടി thoof..
> 
> Sent from my 1201 using Tapatalk


mashe padmanabha and Kirali hf collection etrayanu ?

----------


## Kuruvila

> mashe padmanabha and Kirali hf collection etrayanu ?


Padamanaaba balcaony 119
First 116...
Seating capacity check ചെയണം...
കൈരളി,ശ്രീ അറിയില്ല..tvm ഉള്ളവർക്ക് അറിയതില്ലേ?

Sent from my 1201 using Tapatalk

----------


## Kuruvila

> Padamanaaba balcaony 119
> First 116...
> Seating capacity check ചെയണം...
> കൈരളി,ശ്രീ അറിയില്ല..tvm ഉള്ളവർക്ക് അറിയതില്ലേ?
> 
> Sent from my 1201 using Tapatalk


119,116 tiket rate

Sent from my 1201 using Tapatalk

----------


## King Amal

Kairali 440 seats aanu..  Appo 1 show 440*100=44,000..
4 housefull showsinu 440*100*4= 1.76 lakhs.. 



> Kirali,Padmanabha ,one day full collection etrayanu ?

----------


## Akhil krishnan

PVR Lulu 4.15pm and 7 pm Show Fast Filling 

Sent from my LLD-AL10 using Tapatalk

----------


## roshy

> to hell with velli
> ingene poyaal Forumkeralam Magazine vendi verum


നമ്മൾ ഇവിടെ എന്തൊക്കെ പറഞ്ഞാലും finally വെള്ളി കളക്ഷനെ ആൾക്കാർ പരിഗണിക്കു

----------


## Phantom 369

> Padamanaaba balcaony 119
> First 116...
> Seating capacity check ചെയണം...
> കൈരളി,ശ്രീ അറിയില്ല..tvm ഉള്ളവർക്ക് അറിയതില്ലേ?
> 
> Sent from my 1201 using Tapatalk


Tvm SREE 300, Kairali 450, Padmanabha 500 something, Devipriya 198

----------


## Kuruvila

> Tvm SREE 300, Kairali 450, Padmanabha 500 something, Devipriya 198


Devipariya ഇന്ന് ബുക്കിംഗ് sold out എന്നാണ് കാണിക്കുന്നത്...!

Is that right ?
Or bloked...
അവിടെ എത്ര ആണ് ഓൺലൈൻ കൊടുക്കുന്നത്...198 seatsum ഉണ്ടോ?

Sent from my 1201 using Tapatalk

----------


## Akhil krishnan

> Devipariya ഇന്ന് ബുക്കിംഗ് sold out എന്നാണ് കാണിക്കുന്നത്...!
> 
> Is that right ?
> Or bloked...
> അവിടെ എത്ര ആണ് ഓൺലൈൻ കൊടുക്കുന്നത്...198 seatsum ഉണ്ടോ?
> 
> Sent from my 1201 using Tapatalk


blocked aanu... 

Sent from my LLD-AL10 using Tapatalk

----------


## Phantom 369

> Devipariya ഇന്ന് ബുക്കിംഗ് sold out എന്നാണ് കാണിക്കുന്നത്...!
> 
> Is that right ?
> Or bloked...
> അവിടെ എത്ര ആണ് ഓൺലൈൻ കൊടുക്കുന്നത്...198 seatsum ഉണ്ടോ?
> 
> Sent from my 1201 using Tapatalk


Devipriya and Padmanabha first circle 2um blocked annu

----------


## Akhil krishnan

EKM Kavitha Matinee



Sent from my LLD-AL10 using Tapatalk

----------


## Akhil krishnan

Sent from my LLD-AL10 using Tapatalk

----------


## Phantom 369

FK theatre updates treadil Ella theaterinteyum capacity kude vech oru list create cheyamayrnnu

----------


## DAVID007

Friday matnee

Sent from my SM-G360FY using Tapatalk

----------


## Kuruvila

Movie palnet tvm mlti gross ഇട്ടു..
50.42lak

Sent from my 1201 using Tapatalk

----------


## King Amal

AbrahaminteSanthathikal Crossed 50 Lakhs at TVM Multiplex 😍😍 Fastest 50 Lakhs in 2018 🙌🙌🙏

----------


## roshy

> AbrahaminteSanthathikal Crossed 50 Lakhs at TVM Multiplex 😍😍 Fastest 50 Lakhs in 2018 🙌🙌🙏


ആദിയുമായി minute variation ഇല്ലേ ?😏

----------


## Kuruvila

> AbrahaminteSanthathikal Crossed 50 Lakhs at TVM Multiplex 😍😍 Fastest 50 Lakhs in 2018 🙌🙌🙏


ടോട്ടൽ tvm 1cr കടന്നോ?

Sent from my 1201 using Tapatalk

----------


## roshy

> Friday matnee. 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G360FY using Tapatalk


വെള്ളി ഇതാദ്യമൊന്നും അല്ല ഇക്ക പടത്തിനു ഇങ്ങിനെ ചെയ്യുന്നത്? Next week correct ചെയ്തിട്ട് എന്ത്  കാര്യം ?

----------


## KOBRA

*CLT mattini 
just misssed for 6 tickets HF from sree
*

----------


## KOBRA

> ടോട്ടൽ tvm 1cr കടന്നോ?
> 
> Sent from my 1201 using Tapatalk


minimum 40 l single screenil kanum sure  with average colelction eduthal polum

----------


## KOBRA

@ yatra apsara etrakanum ?

----------


## KOBRA

ippole  engnae maza yundo ?

----------


## yathra

> @ yatra apsara etrakanum ?


50% kanum ...

----------


## KOBRA

> 50% kanum ...


Good  :Band:

----------


## KOBRA

KTM , Changanasseri okke engnaundu status innu ?

----------


## King Amal

Urapo alle..  Multi tanne 50+ vannu.. 
Appzha back to back housefull adicha Padmanapha, Devipriya, Kairali, Sree il okke.. 




> ടോട്ടൽ tvm 1cr കടന്നോ?
> 
> Sent from my 1201 using Tapatalk

----------


## Akhil krishnan

> ippole  engnae maza yundo ?


pkd ravile thottu mazhaya

Sent from my LLD-AL10 using Tapatalk

----------


## Akhil krishnan

Calicut Sree Matinee




Sent from my LLD-AL10 using Tapatalk

----------


## KOBRA

> pkd ravile thottu mazhaya
> 
> Sent from my LLD-AL10 using Tapatalk


Ennittum nalla status maintain cheyunnille ?

----------


## KOBRA

Famililkku pidichu ennu thonnunnu .

----------


## Akhil krishnan

> Ennittum nalla status maintain cheyunnille ?


around 50% undavum.. mazha aayath kondu theatre lot poyi nokan pattiyilla... 

Sent from my LLD-AL10 using Tapatalk

----------


## KOBRA

> around 50% undavum.. mazha aayath kondu theatre lot poyi nokan pattiyilla... 
> 
> Sent from my LLD-AL10 using Tapatalk


Good maza okke undayittum itrayum kittiyille good

----------


## KOBRA

Abraham
Alapuza  kirali matini 80%

----------


## ACHOOTTY

Pls avoid discussion about velli collection. Soonyathayil ninnum kodikal koyyunna machine aanu avarude kayyil. Avarkku thanne ariyilla avar idunna collection. Ethandu 10 varsham munpe avattakalude thallu polichathaanu. No credibility or logic.

----------


## KOBRA

*EKm Multi

Cinemax evening shows fastfilling*

----------


## KOBRA

> Pls avoid discussion about velli collection. Soonyathayil ninnum kodikal koyyunna machine aanu avarude kayyil. Avarkku thanne ariyilla avar idunna collection. Ethandu 10 varsham munpe avattakalude thallu polichathaanu. No credibility or logic.


Puthiya pillerkku ariyilla ithu onnum  :Laughing:

----------


## ACHOOTTY

Calicut mattinne

Apsara 500+

Sree - 305

Total = 805 on a working day mattinee athum 2nd week.

Kidilolkidilam enne parayan ullu.

----------


## KOBRA

> Calicut mattinne
> 
> Apsara 500+
> 
> Sree - 305
> 
> Total = 805 on a working day mattinee athum 2nd week.
> 
> Kidilolkidilam enne parayan ullu.


worldcup matchinte time change ayathinte ariyanaundu

----------


## Jamesbond007

> Multi maathram 46 lakhs vannennu thonnunnu, multi illaathe irangiya aadhiku ariesplex lead ennu chilar parayunnundu, single screen also Abraham thanne..


 :thumright:   :thumright:

----------


## ACHOOTTY

> pkd ravile thottu mazhaya
> 
> Sent from my LLD-AL10 using Tapatalk


Pkd inu alpam visramam aavam. 9 day aduppichu hf thannille.

Ini mazha thornna idangalil polichadukkatte.

----------


## ACHOOTTY

> worldcup matchinte time change ayathinte ariyanaundu


World cup ini vishayam alla. Main match okke 11.30 pm inu aanu.

----------


## perumal

> Famililkku pidichu ennu thonnunnu .


4 weeks steady status kitumenu pratheekshikunu  :Drum:  
week 1 - heavy
week 2 - started with a bang, expecting steady collections
week 3 - theevandi release, expecting 30cr by 3rd weekend! (kerala alone) :Pray:  
week 4 - my story release 

week 3 & 4 releases velya pani akilayirikum ale  :Thinking:  

Week 5 - Neerali + Koode???  :hmm:  :Vandivittu: 

kitanulla max four weeks il ingu edukanam  :Bossman:

----------


## KOBRA

> 


Bondannan okke evidyundayirunno ?

----------


## ACHOOTTY

> Famililkku pidichu ennu thonnunnu .


Samsayam undo? Ellavarum happy aanu. Innale okke ksnda thirakku family padam angeekarichu ennathinte thelivu aanu.

----------


## KOBRA

> 4 weeks steady status kitumenu pratheekshikunu  
> week 1 - heavy
> week 2 - started with a bang, expecting steady collections
> week 3 - theevandi release, expecting 30cr by 3rd weekend!   
> week 4 - my story release 
> 
> week 3 & 4 releases velya pani akilayirikum ale  
> 
> Week 5 - Neerali + Koode???  :hmm: 
> ...


E padangal onnum oru prasnamalla 
theevandi chilappole multiyil  oru competition tharum

----------


## Young Mega Star

> E padangal onnum oru prasnamalla 
> theevandi chilappole multiyil  oru competition tharum


Theevandi oke kurach youth kerumeneyulu.. Abraham anel mikka youthanmar kandum kazinju.. Families oke abrahaminu vanolim.

----------


## kannan

> urappalle..30cr lum ethra koodumennu  nokiyal mathi


So this gonna be Mam's Bgst Grssr ?  :Ahupinne:

----------


## perumal

> So this gonna be Mam's Bgst Grssr ?


ath urapalle mashe  :Yeye:

----------


## Balram

> minimum 40 l single screenil kanum sure  with average colelction eduthal polum



Velli il vanna collection Carnival ozhike ullathayalum correct alle  :Confused:

----------


## KOBRA

> Velli il vanna collection Carnival ozhike ullathayalum correct alle


welcome macha !!!!!!!

Illannu thonnunu  

HF collection 
9 days kirali .15l +  
9 days padmanabah 20l + 

Pinne sreeym devipriyayaum athanu najan ellam koodi calculate cheythu oru 40l minimum parnajathu

----------


## ikka

*Bangalore Updates 

3 Days Gross -- 26.3L

**Heavy!!!!*

 :Band:   :Band:

----------


## moovybuf

> So this gonna be Mam's Bgst Grssr ?


new delhi raajamanikyam okke onnu inflation adjust cheyunno??  :Very Happy:

----------


## KOBRA

Enthavayalum TVM 9 days above 80 l knaum minimum

----------


## maryland

> *Bangalore Updates 
> 
> 3 Days Gross -- 26.3L
> 
> **Heavy!!!!*


 :Yahoo:  :Yahoo:

----------


## shivankuty

Velli collection correct aanu...athu 6 days collection aanu...sadharna Thursday vare ulla collectn aanu velli idaru...
Aa 6 days kond Abraham nedyath
Aries 14.5lac
MoT 11.66lacs
Tvm green 6.17 lacs
Total multi 32.33lacs
INI single screens nokkam...avde devipriya padmnabha kairali sree(sree ella divsvm show illayrnu ennu thonunu)
Padmnbha 1 HF around 50k...deviprya around 20k...kairali around 44k....sree 32k...ith one yr munpathe fig aanu...ippo aryla...engnylm oru divsm Ella showym ella theatrlm HF aayal around 6lacs varum...
So from 6 days max possible is 36 lacs...velli fig prakarm single scrrenl ninu 23lacs vannitund..it means around 65% overall occupancy in first week...its believable

Sent from my P7072G using Tapatalk

----------


## roshy

> Pls avoid discussion about velli collection. Soonyathayil ninnum kodikal koyyunna machine aanu avarude kayyil. Avarkku thanne ariyilla avar idunna collection. Ethandu 10 varsham munpe avattakalude thallu polichathaanu. No credibility or logic.


ഇതൊക്കെ  ശെരി തന്നെ പക്ഷെ വെള്ളി വായിക്കുന്ന സാധാരണക്കാർക്ക് ഇതൊന്നും അറിയില്ലല്ലോ ?

----------


## KOBRA

EKm 1 cr pass cheth ukanum (multi + kavitha)

----------


## The wrong one

PVR Forum Mall Koramangala 06:55Pm Show
Working Day ROI..!
Good status

Sent from my SM-T231 using Tapatalk

----------


## Jamesbond007

> Bondannan okke evidyundayirunno ?


Ivide undenne..  :Happy:

----------


## jumail pala

> Velli collection correct aanu...athu 6 days collection aanu...sadharna Thursday vare ulla collectn aanu velli idaru...
> Aa 6 days kond Abraham nedyath
> Aries 14.5lac
> MoT 11.66lacs
> Tvm green 6.17 lacs
> Total multi 32.33lacs
> INI single screens nokkam...avde devipriya padmnabha kairali sree(sree ella divsvm show illayrnu ennu thonunu)
> Padmnbha 1 HF around 50k...deviprya around 20k...kairali around 44k....sree 32k...ith one yr munpathe fig aanu...ippo aryla...engnylm oru divsm Ella showym ella theatrlm HF aayal around 6lacs varum...
> So from 6 days max possible is 36 lacs...velli fig prakarm single scrrenl ninu 23lacs vannitund..it means around 65% overall occupancy in first week...its believable
> ...



seri thambra.....

----------


## The wrong one

> EKm 1 cr pass cheth ukanum (multi + kavitha)


Edappally Vanitha Okke Nalla collection kanille pinne Aluva Casino Tripunithura okke nalla collection undu

Sent from my SM-T231 using Tapatalk

----------


## shivankuty

> seri thambra.....


Ooo adiyan

Sent from my P7072G using Tapatalk

----------


## KOBRA

> Edappally Vanitha Okke Nalla collection kanille pinne Aluva Casino Tripunithura okke nalla collection undu
> 
> Sent from my SM-T231 using Tapatalk


IThu 
( njan multi ennu uddeshichathu kochin multi + kavitha anu )

----------


## MANNADIAR

> Ooo adiyan
> 
> Sent from my P7072G using Tapatalk


Aadhi oppam n mvt velli itta collection onnidamo

----------


## The wrong one

PVR MSR Elements Mall 9:50Pm show

Sent from my SM-T231 using Tapatalk

----------


## david john

Evening ayapolekum multis chuvannu thudangialo

----------


## Balram

> welcome macha !!!!!!!
> 
> Illannu thonnunu  
> 
> HF collection 
> 9 days kirali .15l +  
> 9 days padmanabah 20l + 
> 
> Pinne sreeym devipriyayaum athanu najan ellam koodi calculate cheythu oru 40l minimum parnajathu



ah 40 laks + Aries 14.5 Laks .. above 54 laks varille  :Confused:

----------


## david john

> ah 40 laks + Aries 14.5 Laks .. above 54 laks varille


Hi bro

Sukamaaano

----------


## maryland

> Evening ayapolekum multis chuvannu thudangialo


the name is Erick Abraham... :Secret:

----------


## Balram

> Hi bro
> 
> Sukamaaano



sukam... fK il activity kuranjo ?

----------


## jumail pala

> Ooo adiyan
> 
> Sent from my P7072G using Tapatalk


ok adimakanna.............

----------


## shivankuty

> Aadhi oppam n mvt velli itta collection onnidamo


Aadhi first week 49 lacs aayrnu...mvt 35 days 1.35cr kanditund...vere ormayila

Sent from my P7072G using Tapatalk

----------


## KOBRA

> ah 40 laks + Aries 14.5 Laks .. above 54 laks varille




velli 6 days collection anu  ennu paryunnu. ivide collection matrame kandollu days arum parnjilla .
% manakankku kooti edunnathu velli pandu muthlae :Laughing: 
Aa vakayil avaru oru 5 + laks mukkiyittundu.

----------


## kannan

> new delhi raajamanikyam okke onnu inflation adjust cheyunno??



Inflation adjust cheythaal  . . .Chithram will be on top  :Wink:

----------


## shivankuty

> ok adimakanna.............


Thambrane ippo kanan ilalo???sukngloke thanne?

Sent from my P7072G using Tapatalk

----------


## david john

> sukam... fK il activity kuranjo ?



Athikam Illa bhai

Time kittanila ...pinne ippol abraham inte pokku kandattu control kittanila...angne vannatha

----------


## jumail pala

> Thambrane ippo kanan ilalo???sukngloke thanne?
> 
> Sent from my P7072G using Tapatalk


thaneydai...iganey ok ponu

----------


## Devarajan Master

> Inflation adjust cheythaal  . . .Chithram will be on top


What about Neelakkuyil,  Chemmeen, Thulabharam, Aaromalunni.....?

----------


## KOBRA

*Correct collection okke TVM manoj machan ethikkum.*

----------


## maryland

> What about Neelakkuyil,  Chemmeen, Thulabharam, Aaromalunni.....?


my favourite is Njaanasundari.. :Read:

----------


## maryland

> *Correct collection okke TVM manoj machan ethikkum.*

----------


## kannan

> What about Neelakkuyil,  Chemmeen, Thulabharam, Aaromalunni.....?






Jeevithanouka  :Wink:

----------


## Devarajan Master

> Jeevithanouka


_Yup. Jeevithanouka, Neelakkuyil, Chemmeen, Thulabharam, Aaromalunni, Ee Naadu, Padayottam, New Delhi....ellam Little Shenoyees oru varshathinu vadakakkeduthu odicha cinemakalalla._

----------


## haidin mammookka

Iragaatha padathinte collection vare ittitle 


> velli 6 days collection anu  ennu paryunnu. ivide collection matrame kandollu days arum parnjilla .
> % manakankku kooti edunnathu velli pandu muthlae
> Aa vakayil avaru oru 5 + laks mukkiyittundu.


Sent from my HUAWEI Y560-L02 using Tapatalk

----------


## moovybuf

> Velli collection correct aanu...athu 6 days collection aanu...sadharna Thursday vare ulla collectn aanu velli idaru...
> Aa 6 days kond Abraham nedyath
> Aries 14.5lac
> MoT 11.66lacs
> Tvm green 6.17 lacs
> Total multi 32.33lacs
> INI single screens nokkam...avde devipriya padmnabha kairali sree(sree ella divsvm show illayrnu ennu thonunu)
> Padmnbha 1 HF around 50k...deviprya around 20k...kairali around 44k....sree 32k...ith one yr munpathe fig aanu...ippo aryla...engnylm oru divsm Ella showym ella theatrlm HF aayal around 6lacs varum...
> So from 6 days max possible is 36 lacs...velli fig prakarm single scrrenl ninu 23lacs vannitund..it means around 65% overall occupancy in first week...i*ts believable*
> ...


Ohh my GOD !!!  :Shocked:

----------


## moovybuf

> Inflation adjust cheythaal  . . .Chithram will be on top


i doubt it....

----------


## KOBRA

EKM multiyil innu oru 3.5l aduthu kittum ennu thonnunu

----------


## Antonio

> Ohh my GOD !!!


Sree, Sunday muthal almost Ella days ilum atleast second show undarunnille minimum..

----------


## ACHOOTTY

> *Correct collection okke TVM manoj machan ethikkum.*


80 to 85 lakhs sure aanu.

----------


## Antonio

Cinemax n PVR ,Edappally nights shows Red aayi..

----------


## KOBRA

> 80 to 85 lakhs sure aanu.


etra days ?

----------


## KOBRA

TVM 9 or 10 days 1 cr kadannu kanaum
 :Band:

----------


## BIGBrother

Bangalore Thanisandra PVR 9:50 show fast filling.. aha kollalo

----------


## pokkiri brothers

2nd show kottayam abhilash balcony full aavumennu thonunundu.. :Drum:

----------


## Raja Sha

> Velli collection correct aanu...athu 6 days collection aanu...sadharna Thursday vare ulla collectn aanu velli idaru...
> Aa 6 days kond Abraham nedyath
> Aries 14.5lac
> MoT 11.66lacs
> Tvm green 6.17 lacs
> Total multi 32.33lacs
> INI single screens nokkam...avde devipriya padmnabha kairali sree(sree ella divsvm show illayrnu ennu thonunu)
> Padmnbha 1 HF around 50k...deviprya around 20k...kairali around 44k....sree 32k...ith one yr munpathe fig aanu...ippo aryla...engnylm oru divsm Ella showym ella theatrlm HF aayal around 6lacs varum...
> So from 6 days max possible is 36 lacs...velli fig prakarm single scrrenl ninu 23lacs vannitund..it means around 65% overall occupancy in first week...its believable
> ...


Churukki paranjal oru MINUTE difference ulloo.. alle? :Roll: 

Nalla kanakkokke ariyavunna nalloru cheruppakkaran aanu..
Ingane nattukare veruppikkathirikkan sramichu koode..?

----------


## KOBRA

*Wow!!!!!!! 2 mrow Pvr booking vare evening fast filling anallo*

----------


## The wrong one

Aadhi First week 7 days alle 49 Ithippo 6 days 54+ Appo  Matoru Minute Difference
Iniyulla Minutes Koode paranjal athu koode ang compare cheyth aadhiye ee threadinn ang ozhivaakkkamayirunnu...!!!!!


> Aadhi first week 49 lacs aayrnu...mvt 35 days 1.35cr kanditund...vere ormayila
> 
> Sent from my P7072G using Tapatalk


Sent from my SM-T231 using Tapatalk

----------


## ACHOOTTY

> Kudumba sree vannallo....chalapila thudngy
> 
> Sent from my P7072G using Tapatalk


Thallappante padathinu engine kavadiyaar rajaa 110% okke perfect alle. Ivide rajanu 65% believable.  

Ninte okke gathikedu velliye vare thangenda gathikedu.

Keep it up.

----------


## kannan

> _Yup. Jeevithanouka, Neelakkuyil, Chemmeen, Thulabharam, Aaromalunni, Ee Naadu, Padayottam, New Delhi....ellam Little Shenoyees oru varshathinu vadakakkeduthu odicha cinemakalalla._



Maashe . . .Little shenayeesile 365 days run vechalla njan paranjathu . . .if so OVVG's 250+days, Godfather's 400+days  will also count 
Chithram got unanimous acceptance & dreamrun in all theaters across kerala ( A, B & C centres ).

----------


## kannan

> i doubt it....


ok namukku Abruvilekku varaam . . .njanini offtopic kondu vannu thread alambakkiyennu aarum parayanda  :Beee:

----------


## ACHOOTTY

> Aadhi First week 7 days alle 49 Ithippo 6 days 54+ Appo  Matoru Minute Difference
> Iniyulla Minutes Koode paranjal athu koode ang compare cheyth aadhiye ee threadinn ang ozhivaakkkamayirunnu...!!!!!
> 
> Sent from my SM-T231 using Tapatalk


Aa koothara thallu padsthe okke aarelum compare cheyyuvo. Valla anthadsayi odi collect cheytha padam edukkadey . Immade kattappana okke pole.

----------


## KOBRA

> Aadhi First week 7 days alle 49 Ithippo 6 days 54+ Appo  Matoru Minute Difference
> Iniyulla Minutes Koode paranjal athu koode ang compare cheyth aadhiye ee threadinn ang ozhivaakkkamayirunnu...!!!!!
> 
> Sent from my SM-T231 using Tapatalk


 :Ennekollu:   :Ennekollu:  :Ennekollu:  :Ennekollu:

----------


## kannan

*KeralaBoxoffice*‏ @KeralaBO1 20h20 hours agoMore



Superb 2nd sunday for #AbrahaminteSanthathikal today  Continues to ring the boxffice  
Decent turnout for #NjanMarykutty too

----------


## ACHOOTTY

> Churukki paranjal oru MINUTE difference ulloo.. alle?
> 
> Nalla kanakkokke ariyavunna nalloru cheruppakkaran aanu..
> Ingane nattukare veruppikkathirikkan sramichu koode..?


Kuru okke pottikszhinjaal athu olichu thanne ponam. Appo kavadiyaar enkil kavadiyaar. Vittukala.

----------


## Abin thomas

> KTM , Changanasseri okke engnaundu status innu ?


Ktym first show tharakedillatha booking undarunnu.second show full booking details show thudangi kazhinj with screenshot tharam.

----------


## shivankuty

> Churukki paranjal oru MINUTE difference ulloo.. alle?
> 
> Nalla kanakkokke ariyavunna nalloru cheruppakkaran aanu..
> Ingane nattukare veruppikkathirikkan sramichu koode..?


Ivde ninglellarm chernu veruppikmbol ningalk verukkan Njan englm vendae??

Sent from my P7072G using Tapatalk

----------


## ACHOOTTY

> *KeralaBoxoffice*‏ @KeralaBO1 20h20 hours agoMore
> 
> 
> 
> Superb 2nd sunday for #AbrahaminteSanthathikal today  Continues to ring the boxffice  
> Decent turnout for #NjanMarykutty too


Idakku idakku vannu oro fake page post ittu ivide alsmbundalkunna varyampalliyille meenakshi alledo thaan.

----------


## shivankuty

> Aadhi First week 7 days alle 49 Ithippo 6 days 54+ Appo  Matoru Minute Difference
> Iniyulla Minutes Koode paranjal athu koode ang compare cheyth aadhiye ee threadinn ang ozhivaakkkamayirunnu...!!!!!
> 
> Sent from my SM-T231 using Tapatalk


Oo Sheri aaykote..

Sent from my P7072G using Tapatalk

----------


## kannan

> Idakku idakku vannu oro fake page post ittu ivide alsmbundalkunna varyampalliyille meenakshi alledo thaan.


Abru koluthiyathinte ahangaaram Achoottykku  :Sneaky2:

----------


## ACHOOTTY

> Ktym first show tharakedillatha booking undarunnu.second show full booking details show thudangi kazhinj with screenshot tharam.


Ini friday vare okke decent status thanne dharalam. Ammathiri collection adya 9 day nedi. Ee mazha off seasonil okke ithu albudham aanu. Ini weekend polichadukkaam.

----------


## The wrong one

> Ivde ninglellarm chernu veruppikmbol ningalk verukkan Njan englm vendae??
> 
> Sent from my P7072G using Tapatalk


Padathinte updations and collections idunnathano veruppikkal...angananel fk thanne full veruppikkals avumallo... :Doh: 

Sent from my SM-T231 using Tapatalk

----------


## ACHOOTTY

> Abru koluthiyathinte ahangaaram Achoottykku


Alla ithaaru kannan mothalaaliyo?  Sukham thanne alle.

----------


## Akhil krishnan

👍👍




Sent from my LLD-AL10 using Tapatalk

----------


## Raja Sha

> Ivde ninglellarm chernu veruppikmbol ningalk verukkan Njan englm vendae??
> 
> Sent from my P7072G using Tapatalk


Ha.. ha.. cool...

Thankal collectione kurichu deatailed padanam nadathunna alanennu manasdilayi..
Pakshe thankalude upabodha manassinte ullilulla kadutha lal arafhakanum, mammootty virodhiyum chernnu, arinjo ariyatheyo
Mammoottiyude collection kanakkile kalikal kondu idichu thazhthan sramichu kanunnu..
But your effort is appreciatable..

----------


## The wrong one

> 👍👍
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my LLD-AL10 using Tapatalk


Good Action ...But Telegram Groupsil varan chance und athin enthenkilum cheyyan kazhiyumo...??

Sent from my SM-T231 using Tapatalk

----------


## Abin thomas

> Ini friday vare okke decent status thanne dharalam. Ammathiri collection adya 9 day nedi. Ee mazha off seasonil okke ithu albudham aanu. Ini weekend polichadukkaam.


Kottayam oke second weekend vare pwolikuarunnu.innu second show polum balcony full avan chance und.pinne 950 capacity working dayil full avanam ennoke agrahikunnath athimoham alle  :Laughing:  #steady at kottyam

----------


## ACHOOTTY

> 👍👍
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my LLD-AL10 using Tapatalk


Kure unnikalkku pani aayallo.  Pakshe ithonnum esilla.

----------


## The wrong one

> Tvm track chytha kuttipettis first 6 days 70% range ullu...appo pine single screens ethra varumeda???tgf irngya samyth 70cr parnja nee aano thallnte karythl baki ullvre kuttam pryne...vayas kure aaylae iniyenglm nannayikude manushya
> 
> Sent from my P7072G using Tapatalk


Aries Big screens okke KuttyPetty ayo....Single Screens Hf shows ellam ivade thanne muzhuvan updates ittittund...veruthe enthelum vilichu parayathe....

Sent from my SM-T231 using Tapatalk

----------


## Abin thomas

Blockbuster  :Band:

----------


## 4EVER

All Go to your classes.................

----------


## ACHOOTTY

> All Go to your classes.................


Choriyan puzhukkalkku marupadi choriyiloode. You can take action agaist me . Welcome. Ennalum ivattakale njam vidilla.

----------


## Mike

multi weekend vare minimum 3 Lacks il poyal  :Pray:

----------


## Antonio

> Aries Big screens okke KuttyPetty ayo....Single Screens Hf shows ellam ivade thanne muzhuvan updates ittittund...veruthe enthelum vilichu parayathe....
> 
> Sent from my SM-T231 using Tapatalk


Few more kuttypettys in Kerala
Abhilash Kottayam
Abhinaya Chry
Apasara Calicut
Kavitha Ernakulam
Priya Palakkad..

----------


## ACHOOTTY

> multi weekend vare minimum 3 Lacks il poyal


Athokke mathi. Weekend polichadukkaam.

Innalathe hangover maarikanilla. Ammathiri status aayirunnu.

----------


## The wrong one

> multi weekend vare minimum 3 Lacks il poyal


By weekend 80L Adikkumo..?

Sent from my SM-T231 using Tapatalk

----------


## The wrong one

> Few more kuttypettys in Kerala
> Abhilash Kottayam
> Abhinaya Chry
> Apasara Calicut
> Kavitha Ernakulam
> Priya Palakkad..


Lakshmi Bangalore HF adicha Mattoru Kuttypetty..GCCyilum und Kure Kuttypettykal...!😶😶

Sent from my SM-T231 using Tapatalk

----------


## Young Mega Star

> Lakshmi Bangalore HF adicha Mattoru Kuttypetty..GCCyilum und Kure Kuttypettykal...!😶😶
> 
> Sent from my SM-T231 using Tapatalk


Ithinum mathram kuttypettikal engane Ikka films release cheyumbo varuno avo :Race:

----------


## Antonio

> Lakshmi Bangalore HF adicha Mattoru Kuttypetty..GCCyilum und Kure Kuttypettykal...!😶😶
> 
> Sent from my SM-T231 using Tapatalk


Aries oru kuttypetty 696 aarunnu..
Pinne Alappuzha 656 engand aanu both kairali n Sree total..
Universal Pala ethraya??

----------


## maryland

> Ithinum mathram kuttypettikal engane Ikka films release cheyumbo varuno avo


Kutty-Petty-Mammootty.
kettitille aa old rhyme..?  :Walkman:

----------


## Antonio

> Kutty-Petty-Mammootty.
> kettitille aa old rhyme..?


Ya ya till 90-95 Alle??

----------


## The wrong one

> Kutty-Petty-Mammootty.
> kettitille aa old rhyme..?


Achattayi...!!!😃😃

Sent from my SM-T231 using Tapatalk

----------


## maryland

> Ya ya till 90-95 Alle??


well spotted... :Ok:  :Band:  :Rockon:

----------


## Mike

EKM Kavitha #FirstShow

----------


## The wrong one

> EKM Kavitha #FirstShow


Status ethra Kaanum

Sent from my SM-T231 using Tapatalk

----------


## Mike

Tirur Anugraha �� FirstShow

----------


## Mike

1000+ Seat alle....

50% kittiyal thanne Huge anu working day il...

anyway steady ayi povunnindu avde... Noon.. Matinee pic um vannirunnu... 





> Status ethra Kaanum
> 
> Sent from my SM-T231 using Tapatalk

----------


## The wrong one

GCC ee week one movie ollu ... Appo ee azhchayum abraham polikkum.. :Band: 

Sent from my SM-T231 using Tapatalk

----------


## Antonio

Nammade producer Annan next weekend decent aayi hold cheyynam

----------


## shivankuty

> Aries Big screens okke KuttyPetty ayo....Single Screens Hf shows ellam ivade thanne muzhuvan updates ittittund...veruthe enthelum vilichu parayathe....
> 
> Sent from my SM-T231 using Tapatalk


Aries first day kuttipetti aarnu except one show...second day thottu first & second show big screenl...bakiyulla 2 shows kuttipettyl...one day total max viewers 1832...athayath pershow 450 range varum...aetvm kurav aalkar varunath adythe 2 showsnanu...athum koode big capacity aayrnl occupancy valare kurnjene
6 daysle aries admits Njan parym...5684/8212...68%
Mall of travncorl oru dvsm kalikunath 7 shows...avde aakeyulla seats 1636...athaytg pershw 230 capcty....ath calicut apsarayde capcty kanm alae???avdthe avg occupancy 76%..7098/9314
Tvm green kalikunath 5 shows....total capacity 963...athayth pershow 200il thazhe...athum big screen aano??? Avg occpncy 70%  3845/5423
Athyth total multi avg 70-72% varum...athkondanu single screensl 65% varum ennu paranjth...Njan samsrchthellam facts & figures vechanu...tvm velli collection ethra days ennarythe aanu ivde palarum kidanu chadyath...athkondanu 6 daysl varan sadyatha ulla apt figure aanu ithen paranjth
Athne ethirkunvrk ethirkam...nthukond ethirkunathenm parayam...angnyanu oru foruml charchkl nadakunath....



Sent from my P7072G using Tapatalk

----------


## maryland

> Nammade producer Annan next weekend decent aayi hold cheyynam


cheyyumennu pratheekshikkaam.. :Pray:

----------


## perumal

> Aries first day kuttipetti aarnu except one show...second day thottu first & second show big screenl...bakiyulla 2 shows kuttipettyl...one day total max viewers 1386...athayath pershow 450 range varum...aetvm kurav aalkar varunath adythe 2 showsnanu...athum koode big capacity aayrnl occupancy valare kurnjene
> 6 daysle aries admits Njan parym...5684/8212...68%
> Mall of travncorl oru dvsm kalikunath 7 shows...avde aakeyulla seats 1636...athaytg pershw 230 capcty....ath calicut apsarayde capcty kanm alae???avdthe avg occupancy 76%..7098/9314
> Tvm green kalikunath 5 shows....total capacity 963...athayth pershow 200il thazhe...athum big screen aano??? Avg occpncy 70%  3845/5423
> Athyth total multi avg 70-72% varum...athkondanu single screensl 65% varum ennu paranjth...Njan samsrchthellam facts & figures vechanu...tvm velli collection ethra days ennarythe aanu ivde palarum kidanu chadyath...athkondanu 6 daysl varan sadyatha ulla apt figure aanu ithen paranjth
> Athne ethirkunvrk ethirkam...nthukond ethirkunathenm parayam...angnyanu oru foruml charchkl nadakunath....
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my P7072G using Tapatalk


Enth thenga anelum velli alle  :Laughing:  oru discussion polum.arhikunila avatakalude figure  :Laughing:

----------


## Antonio

> Aries first day kuttipetti aarnu except one show...second day thottu first & second show big screenl...bakiyulla 2 shows kuttipettyl...one day total max viewers 1386...athayath pershow 450 range varum...aetvm kurav aalkar varunath adythe 2 showsnanu...athum koode big capacity aayrnl occupancy valare kurnjene
> 6 daysle aries admits Njan parym...5684/8212...68%
> Mall of travncorl oru dvsm kalikunath 7 shows...avde aakeyulla seats 1636...athaytg pershw 230 capcty....ath calicut apsarayde capcty kanm alae???avdthe avg occupancy 76%..7098/9314
> Tvm green kalikunath 5 shows....total capacity 963...athayth pershow 200il thazhe...athum big screen aano??? Avg occpncy 70%  3845/5423
> Athyth total multi avg 70-72% varum...athkondanu single screensl 65% varum ennu paranjth...Njan samsrchthellam facts & figures vechanu...tvm velli collection ethra days ennarythe aanu ivde palarum kidanu chadyath...athkondanu 6 daysl varan sadyatha ulla apt figure aanu ithen paranjth
> Athne ethirkunvrk ethirkam...nthukond ethirkunathenm parayam...angnyanu oru foruml charchkl nadakunath....
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my P7072G using Tapatalk


As per  @Saathan bro 6.45 n 9.45 pm shows Aries from second n third day 695 seats il aanallo...ivide Aries tracked Alle?? Appol athil enthaa confusion..
Kuttypetty means ethra varum??
100 or less??
Bakki films okke Ella shows um 695 screens aarunno???

----------


## twist369

Print irangyo?
Official pagel kandu

----------


## shivankuty

> As per  @Saathan bro 6.45 n 9.45 pm shows Aries from second n third day 695 seats il aanallo...ivide Aries tracked Alle?? Appol athil enthaa confusion..
> Kuttypetty means ethra varum??
> 100 or less??
> Bakki films okke Ella shows um 695 screens aarunno???


Athe...total 1386 alla 1836...figs change aayi...but per screen capacity 450 aanu...athoru big screente capcty alla..a medium level

Sent from my P7072G using Tapatalk

----------


## shivankuty

> Enth thenga anelum velli alle  oru discussion polum.arhikunila avatakalude figure


Engil pinne angne...nth parayan?

Sent from my P7072G using Tapatalk

----------


## Balram

> Print irangyo?
> Official pagel kandu



Publicity kodukkathe machans..  :Confused:

----------


## shivankuty

> As per  @Saathan bro 6.45 n 9.45 pm shows Aries from second n third day 695 seats il aanallo...ivide Aries tracked Alle?? Appol athil enthaa confusion..
> Kuttypetty means ethra varum??
> 100 or less??
> Bakki films okke Ella shows um 695 screens aarunno???


Multies ellam kuttipettyanu...ith Njan prnjthalla...ivde thanne ullvr munp prnjthnu...
300il thazhe ullathellam cherya screens aayanu pothuve kanunath whether its single or multi...multi matram vech nokukayanenkil 300 okke oru nalla capacity screen aanu

Sent from my P7072G using Tapatalk

----------


## Devarajan Master

> Ya ya till 90-95 Alle??


No Antonio. It was 1984-1986.

----------


## shivankuty

Anyway I quit this thread...if anyone want to reply quote me in fanfight club...ivde nth charchakal thudngyalm avsnm arelum vannu choryum..,alambavm...oduvil Njan chori thudngynm aavum

Sent from my P7072G using Tapatalk

----------


## Akhil krishnan

AbrahaminteSanthathikal Tamil Nadu Weekend Gross 20.7 Lakhs.Mammukka's Best Opener..2018 Second Best After Kammara Sambhavam 👍

Sent from my LLD-AL10 using Tapatalk

----------


## KOBRA

> Multies ellam kuttipettyanu...ith Njan prnjthalla...ivde thanne ullvr munp prnjthnu...
> 300il thazhe ullathellam cherya screens aayanu pothuve kanunath whether its single or multi...multi matram vech nokukayanenkil 300 okke oru nalla capacity screen aanu
> 
> Sent from my P7072G using Tapatalk


Multies ellam kutty petti thannaynau . Aries plex ullu samany valiya multiplex kerlarthil ennu thonnunu bakkiyellam under 300 anu maximum

----------


## Kannan Mahesh

> Aries oru kuttypetty 696 aarunnu..
> Pinne Alappuzha 656 engand aanu both kairali n Sree total..
> Universal Pala ethraya??


586.......

----------


## Akhil krishnan

Alappuzha Kairali Housefull




Sent from my LLD-AL10 using Tapatalk

----------


## ikka

Cinemax 7.30pm 75%👍👍👌👌

----------


## Akhil krishnan

Nedumangadu Saraswathy First Show



Sent from my LLD-AL10 using Tapatalk

----------


## KOBRA

*wow working day first show house full 
kidu!!!!!!!!!!*

----------


## Movie Lover

First week Kerala collection ariyamo?




> AbrahaminteSanthathikal Tamil Nadu Weekend Gross 20.7 Lakhs.Mammukka's Best Opener..2018 Second Best After Kammara Sambhavam 
> 
> Sent from my LLD-AL10 using Tapatalk

----------


## Akhil krishnan

> First week Kerala collection ariyamo?


15crs+ undavm.. sat + sun  5cr+ undavm.. dont know exact figs.. 

Sent from my LLD-AL10 using Tapatalk

----------


## perumal

> Alappuzha Kairali Housefull
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my LLD-AL10 using Tapatalk


heavyeee  :Drum:   :Drum:

----------


## Antonio

> No Antonio. It was 1984-1986.


Ohh ok..
I thought Pappayude swantham Appoos also..1988/89 aanalle athu...

----------


## Antonio

> heavyeee


Aaa 10th day full..athum njangal alappuzha angeduthu....Mmade Alappuzha

----------


## moovybuf

> Engil pinne angne...nth parayan?
> 
> Sent from my P7072G using Tapatalk


enthoke paranjaalum aadhi minutely ahead aanu... alle..  :Very Happy:

----------


## Jus4fun

Engane pogunnu padam, world wide 30+ ayi kanuvo???

----------


## david john

> Alappuzha Kairali Housefull
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my LLD-AL10 using Tapatalk


Ladies q open aanalo fullalla choriyanmaar :chori::chori:

----------


## shivankuty

> enthoke paranjaalum aadhi minutely ahead aanu... alle..


Aries kochi multi calicut okke angnanu...baki track chythidthokke abrhm...cherya oru mistake pattyade...kshamii...final varatte

Sent from my P7072G using Tapatalk

----------


## ikka

> AbrahaminteSanthathikal Tamil Nadu Weekend Gross 20.7 Lakhs.Mammukka's Best Opener..2018 Second Best After Kammara Sambhavam 👍
> 
> Sent from my LLD-AL10 using Tapatalk


Fall behind Bangalore!!!

----------


## Iyyer The Great

> Aries kochi multi calicut okke angnanu...baki track chythidthokke abrhm...cherya oru mistake pattyade...kshamii...final varatte
> 
> Sent from my P7072G using Tapatalk


Dhee pinnem Aries  :Laughing: 
Throughout big screen kittiya aadhiyum valare limited shows maathram big screen il kittiya ASum thammil comparison..
Ningade calculation vechu thanne AS 6 days in tvm above 7 days of Aadhi by fair margin allee..

CLT MM collection il AS way ahead alle..6 days vs 7 days aayittum...baaki mahewala collection onnum nokkanda kaaryamilla...

Ekm multi also innale vare nokkiyal AS ahead..innu AS nu Monday Aadhikku same day Sunday aayirunnu...

Dayavu cheythu Aadhi vittu pidi..AS vere range aanu overall collection within Kerala and outside

----------


## moovybuf

> Aries kochi multi calicut okke angnanu...baki track chythidthokke abrhm...cherya oru mistake pattyade...kshamii...final varatte
> 
> Sent from my P7072G using Tapatalk


ohhh .. ningalokke ingane raapakal illathe kashtapedumbol, thettunnathoke saatharanayaanu... nammokonnum ulla joliyil thanne aathmaarthatha kaanikkaan patunilla... 

tracking vrthiyaayi nadakate... ningalkoru avasaram kittathirikilla...  :Very Happy:

----------


## Iyyer The Great

Multi maathram nokkiyaal Jacob okke ATBBum Sudani okke huge BB um aanu..Being film buffs who are members of forum Kerala we should atleast have the common sense to understand how collection patterns will differ depending on starvalue/wom between metros and small centres  :Doh:

----------


## moovybuf

> Multi maathram nokkiyaal Jacob okke ATBBum Sudani okke huge BB um aanu..Being film buffs who are members of forum Kerala we should atleast have the common sense to understand how collection patterns will differ depending on starvalue..


athonnum paranjaa shariyaavoola....  :Very Happy:

----------


## Iyyer The Great

> athonnum paranjaa shariyaavoola....


Alla pinne..Kure divasamayi thudangeettu...drishyam thread il poyi multi collection vech jacobinte swargarajyam/Charlie/Bangalore days vs drishyam comparison cheytha engane irikkum  :Laughing: 

Drishyam valiya sambhavamonnumalla ennu parayendi varum  :Doh:

----------


## Antonio

Q ,PVR ,Cinemax last shows good booking

----------


## shivankuty

> Dhee pinnem Aries 
> Throughout big screen kittiya aadhiyum valare limited shows maathram big screen il kittiya ASum thammil comparison..
> Ningade calculation vechu thanne AS 6 days in tvm above 7 days of Aadhi by fair margin allee..
> 
> CLT MM collection il AS way ahead alle..6 days vs 7 days aayittum...baaki mahewala collection onnum nokkanda kaaryamilla...
> 
> Ekm multi also innale vare nokkiyal AS ahead..innu AS nu Monday Aadhikku same day Sunday aayirunnu...
> 
> Dayavu cheythu Aadhi vittu pidi..AS vere range aanu overall collection within Kerala and outside


Ningal parnjth pole carnival casil njn paranjalo????aadhi kalichthnte 50% shows koodthalanu same screenl as kalichath..athkondanu carnvlsl collectn kurnjthennu paranja angeekarikumo??
Aries daytime shows aanu cherya screenl...athu big screenl aayalm diffrnce undavila...karnam athryum aalkaru thanne athilum keru...verthe occupcy kurymnu matram
First 2 daysl big screen illathath affect chythitumd...dat I agree...
Pinne calicut mahewala matramalla...ivdeym undlo contacts ulla aalkar...annu aadhi first week ittapol aarum ethirthillrnu...as 6 days 36lacs...aadhi 7 days 44 lacs...adjust chytgalm aadhi munnilarkum
But all Kerala as above adhi...but its not big like u all think...final varatte...appo oru clear picture labhikum...

Sent from my P7072G using Tapatalk

----------


## shivankuty

> ohhh .. ningalokke ingane raapakal illathe kashtapedumbol, thettunnathoke saatharanayaanu... nammokonnum ulla joliyil thanne aathmaarthatha kaanikkaan patunilla... 
> 
> tracking vrthiyaayi nadakate... ningalkoru avasaram kittathirikilla...


Ippo ningalkale avsrm kityath...ath aswadichatte

Sent from my P7072G using Tapatalk

----------


## Akhil krishnan

Bengaluru



Sent from my LLD-AL10 using Tapatalk

----------


## Akhil krishnan

BMS Rating 80 Aayallo... 

Sent from my LLD-AL10 using Tapatalk

----------


## shivankuty

> Multi maathram nokkiyaal Jacob okke ATBBum Sudani okke huge BB um aanu..Being film buffs who are members of forum Kerala we should atleast have the common sense to understand how collection patterns will differ depending on starvalue/wom between metros and small centres


Ningal parnjth kochi multyude casl sheryanu...baki multies okke ippo gramanglil vare aayi...carnival screens mikkathum cherya centreklil aanu...

Sent from my P7072G using Tapatalk

----------


## Iyyer The Great

> Ningal parnjth pole carnival casil njn paranjalo????aadhi kalichthnte 50% shows koodthalanu same screenl as kalichath..athkondanu carnvlsl collectn kurnjthennu paranja angeekarikumo??
> Aries daytime shows aanu cherya screenl...athu big screenl aayalm diffrnce undavila...karnam athryum aalkaru thanne athilum keru...verthe occupcy kurymnu matram
> First 2 daysl big screen illathath affect chythitumd...dat I agree...
> Pinne calicut mahewala matramalla...ivdeym undlo contacts ulla aalkar...annu aadhi first week ittapol aarum ethirthillrnu...as 6 days 36lacs...aadhi 7 days 44 lacs...adjust chytgalm aadhi munnilarkum
> But all Kerala as above adhi...but its not big like u all think...final varatte...appo oru clear picture labhikum...
> 
> Sent from my P7072G using Tapatalk


First 2 days 2 shows aanu Aries big screen il kalichathu..athinu pakaram 8 shows aayirunnenkil huge diff undaayene...
Athaanu paranjathu tvm centre mothathil edukkaan..

Carnival comparison case um angane thanne..For example oru centre il oru padam carnivalilum single screenilum  and nearby centres il ellaam und ennokke vannaal it will affect the collection from that particular multi..Split aavum..mattu padangalkku vere screenil padam undaavum ennilla..Centrele overall collections eduthaal OK..

Aadhi CLT evidunnokke aanu 44..Split up engane..


Pinne..How big ennathinu lal fans certificate aavashyamilla  :Laughing:

----------


## Antonio

> BMS Rating 80 Aayallo... 
> 
> Sent from my LLD-AL10 using Tapatalk


Athu daily onnu kurayunnund..
Athu booking kurayunna anusarich avanmaaru kurakkanatha

----------


## perumal

*TVM 1cr oke sure aayi cross ayatund. *

----------


## moovybuf

> Ippo ningalkale avsrm kityath...ath aswadichatte
> 
> Sent from my P7072G using Tapatalk


athinu njaanallalo carnivaleyum casinoyileyum collection kanakkedukkunath... :Very Happy: ..ippolaanekil LAL maathramalla, pranavum undallo...

----------


## shivankuty

> First 2 days 2 shows aanu Aries big screen il kalichathu..athinu pakaram 8 shows aayirunnenkil huge diff undaayene...
> Athaanu paranjathu tvm centre mothathil edukkaan..
> 
> Carnival comparison case um angane thanne..For example oru centre il oru padam carnivalilum single screenilum  and nearby centres il ellaam und ennokke vannaal it will affect the collection from that particular multi..Split aavum..mattu padangalkku vere screenil padam undaavum ennilla..Centrele overall collections eduthaal OK..
> 
> Aadhi CLT evidunnokke aanu 44..Split up engane..
> 
> 
> Pinne..How big ennathinu lal fans certificate aavashyamilla


Aadhi
Apsara 26.1
PVS 11.86
Regal 6.9


Sent from my P7072G using Tapatalk

----------


## perumal

> First 2 days 2 shows aanu Aries big screen il kalichathu..athinu pakaram 8 shows aayirunnenkil huge diff undaayene...
> Athaanu paranjathu tvm centre mothathil edukkaan..
> 
> Carnival comparison case um angane thanne..For example oru centre il oru padam carnivalilum single screenilum  and nearby centres il ellaam und ennokke vannaal it will affect the collection from that particular multi..Split aavum..mattu padangalkku vere screenil padam undaavum ennilla..Centrele overall collections eduthaal OK..
> 
> Aadhi CLT evidunnokke aanu 44..Split up engane..
> 
> 
> Pinne..*How big ennathinu lal fans certificate aavashyamilla*


alla pinna..ivanmarude certificate nu pulli vila alle ulu  :Laughing:  aadhi oke aayit ulla thukkada comparison ith vare ivanmar northiyile  :Ennekollu:

----------


## Iyyer The Great

> Aadhi
> Apsara 26.1
> PVS 11.86
> Regal 6.9
> 
> 
> Sent from my P7072G using Tapatalk


PVS il ninnulla collection pandu oru lal padathinu aviduthe max possible collection nte iratti thalliya same source il ninnu thanne aanu ennullathukondaanu athu angeekarikkaan pattathathu.. 
Moreover film city rates are very high..avide ulla oru padam vs illatha padam compare cheyyunnath tvm city il Aries il illatha padavum Ulla padavum compare cheyyunnathu pole aanu..Rates kaaranam Ulla advantage kittum...allenkil ekm pvr il Ulla padavum illatha padavum compare cheyyunna pole..mattu screensil ninnu compensate cheyyaan budhimuttaanu..


Anyway no point in unwanted discussion..Final collection all Kerala varatte..

----------


## The wrong one

Off seasonil Mazhayathu world cupin oppam irangiya ASine . Festival Vacationil irangiya aadhiyumayi initial days compare cheyyunnu...ennitt Aadhikk Calicut Kochi multy Aries okke cherya munthookkam und enn..Ente Bro Abraham Single screenil kalichathinte pakuthi HF shows aadhi kalichittundo athum onnu Working Daysilum onnu Holidaysilum..Ennitt thanne Single screenil Abrahamin nalla difference und..
Pinne Tvm Kairali padmanabha davipriya sree &Carnival cinemas okke As und..ithil Single Screenil Ninnu kalicha HF shows updates ivide und(tracked collections maathramalla believable ithum believable aan)...pinne carnival cinemasil AS Bahudhooram munnil an.. Aadhyam Cherya sceenukalil ayirunnu abraham kalichath pinneedaan big screensil kalikkunnath athaan initial kuranjath from aries ....ennittum ningalkk parayanullath slight variation mathram...
Kochin multiplexil 9 days updatesil AS adhiyekkal 1 lakh above an...athum edappally Vanitha complexil 3 screensilum HF shows in weekends and first working days...pinne Ekm Kavitha,Aluva Casino, Tripunithura Central okke HF shows..Ithil Vanitha collection okke Multi collectione badhikkum
Pinne  Calicut Nippayum,WC um ulla samayath Malabaril oru padam koluthi enn parayunnathu thanne albhutham an..porathathin mazhayum..Aadhikk ee thadasngal onnum undayirunnilla koodathe Holidaysinte advantagum .ennittum Abraham 36+ 6daysil collect cheythu avideyum minute difference mathram

Abrahamum ayi compare cheyyanulla yogyatha polum aadhikk illa ennariyam ennalum ithratum paranajath..aadhiye threadil ninn onnu ozhivakki kittanan..
AS Gccyilum ROIyilum Mattu Districts and Centersil edutha collectionelum onnu nokku..ennitt aa rangil collect cheytha padanglumayi venel compare cheyyaam final runnin shesham..

Allathe aadhi...!!

Sent from my SM-T231 using Tapatalk

----------


## Iyyer The Great

> alla pinna..ivanmarude certificate nu pulli vila alle ulu  aadhi oke aayit ulla thukkada comparison ith vare ivanmar northiyile


Yes..adutha new gen star padam..(Best oru avg hyped DQ padam thanne) varumbo ivarude yamandan padangalumaayi multi collection vech compare cheyyaam  :Laughing:

----------


## Iyyer The Great

> Off seasonil Mazhayathu world cupin oppam irangiya ASine .X'mas Festival Vacationil irangiya aadhiyumayi initial days compare cheyyunnu...ennitt Aadhikk Calicut Kochi multy Aries okke cherya munthookkam und enn..Ente Bro Abraham Single screenil kalichathinte pakuthi HF shows aadhi kalichittundo athum onnu Working Daysilum onnu Holidaysilum..Ennitt thanne Single screenil Abrahamin nalla difference und..
> Pinne Tvm Kairali padmanabha davipriya sree &Carnival cinemas okke As und..ithil Single Screenil Ninnu kalicha HF shows updates ivide und(tracked collections maathramalla believable ithum believable aan)...pinne carnival cinemasil AS Bahudhooram munnil an.. Aadhyam Cherya sceenukalil ayirunnu abraham kalichath pinneedaan big screensil kalikkunnath athaan initial kuranjath from aries ....ennittum ningalkk parayanullath slight variation mathram...
> Kochin multiplexil 9 days updatesil AS adhiyekkal 1 lakh above an...athum edappally Vanitha complexil 3 screensilum HF shows in weekends and first working days...pinne Ekm Kavitha,Aluva Casino, Tripunithura Central okke HF shows..Ithil Vanitha collection okke Multi collectione badhikkum
> Pinne  Calicut Nippayum,WC um ulla samayath Malabaril oru padam koluthi enn parayunnathu thanne albhutham an..porathathin mazhayum..Aadhikk ee thadasngal onnum undayirunnilla koodathe Holidaysinte advantagum .ennittum Abraham 36+ 6daysil collect cheythu avideyum minute difference mathram
> 
> Abrahamum ayi compare cheyyanulla yogyatha polum aadhikk illa ennariyam ennalum ithratum paranajath..aadhiye threadil ninn onnu ozhivakki kittanan..
> AS Gccyilum ROIyilum Mattu Districts and Centersil edutha collectionelum onnu nokku..ennitt aa rangil collect cheytha padanglumayi venel compare cheyyaam final ranin sheham..
> 
> Allathe aadhi...!!
> ...


Thanks bro..ithilum detail and to the point aayi parayaan pattilla..  :Laughing:

----------


## Iyyer The Great

Innu multi oru 3 lakhs kittumo  :Drum: 
By next Sunday 75 aanu target..

----------


## Iyyer The Great

Innum vanitha il aanu pan etcyekkal booking..avide 4 screens aayathu nammal sherikku muthalaakki...
Multi collection il varillennu maathram  :Biggrin:

----------


## The wrong one

> Innu multi oru 3 lakhs kittumo 
> By next Sunday 75 aanu target..


75 okke kittendathan by next sunday .1Cr sure alle appol!..!!!

Sent from my SM-T231 using Tapatalk

----------


## AUks

#AbrahaminteSanthathikal 3 days UK premiere gross - $2,061 [INR ₹1.87 Lacs] 


Sent from my SM-A510F using Tapatalk

----------


## Iyyer The Great

> 75 okke kittendathan by next sunday 1Cr sure alle appol!..!!!
> 
> Sent from my SM-T231 using Tapatalk


Hopefully  :Rolleyes:

----------


## Krish nair

> Thanks bro..ithilum detail and to the point aayi parayaan pattilla..


പ്ലീസ് ഭായ് ആദി ആയുള്ള comparison stop ചെയ്യൂ.... Delete all these unnecessary topic....

----------


## Mike



----------


## perumal

> Yes..adutha new gen star padam..(Best oru avg hyped DQ padam thanne) varumbo ivarude yamandan padangalumaayi multi collection vech compare cheyyaam


ivanmar enna ith manasilakuka  :Laughing:  
aadhi aadu fans ne kond valatha medanalo  :Laughing:

----------


## Iyyer The Great

> പ്ലീസ് ഭായ് ആദി ആയുള്ള comparison stop ചെയ്യൂ.... Delete all these unnecessary topic....


Njan nirthi  :Vandivittu:

----------


## perumal

> Innu multi oru 3 lakhs kittumo 
> By next Sunday 75 aanu target..



innathe nokate..75-80l range varumo ennariyam by sunday!!

----------


## Antonio

Maduthu ee discussions...
Never ending topic....
Mammookka lalettan
Mammookka Pranav
DQ lalettan 
Enthoru kashtamaanu entammoo

----------


## Antonio

> innathe nokate..75-80l range varumo ennariyam by sunday!!


55-60 percent vechu week days vannirunnel policheene...weekend 80 plus um
Next Friday onwards shows kurayum

----------


## pokkiri brothers

> Athu daily onnu kurayunnund..
> Athu booking kurayunna anusarich avanmaaru kurakkanatha


Athaavilla.. aa votinginte ennam koodunundu.. means some are purposefully degrading by giving low rating...

----------


## Iyyer The Great

> 55-60 percent vechu week days vannirunnel policheene...weekend 80 plus um
> Next Friday onwards shows kurayum


55-60 not possible..Q cinemas and PVR daytime shows aanu kooduthal

----------


## Abin thomas

Kottayam abhilash Balcony(255)+Royal circle (16).
Second show status 250/271

First class nd upper circle club status ariyilla.ithu bmsil nokiya final status anu.
Steady at kottayam

----------


## jayan

ആദി യോടൊക്കെ ഈ പടം താരതമ്യം ചെയ്യുന്നവർക്ക് മറുപടി കൊടുക്കുന്ന മമ്മൂട്ടി ഫാൻസി നോട് പുച്ഛം '

----------


## perumal

Kochi n TVM 1cr kazinjatundakile overall collection including multies and single screens! Should be way past it i believe!

----------


## jayan

Out side fk AS is a huge hit without any doubt. Aadhi was just a an average movie for normal audience

----------


## Manoj

1st show padmanabha balcony full aanu, kairali 50%

----------


## Manoj

> Kochi n TVM 1cr kazinjatundakile overall collection including multies and single screens! Should be way past it i believe!


Tvpm multi thanne 50 lakhs kazhinja sthithikku 80 lakhs sure aanu

----------


## Manoj

> Out side fk AS is a huge hit without any doubt. Aadhi was just a an average movie for normal audience


Aadhi okke enthinaa abrahaminodu kootti vaayikkunnathu, Abraham ee varshathe etavum valiya vijayamayi maari kazhinju, podi pillere okke ikkayumayi thaarathamyam cheyyunnathu thanne mandtharamanu

----------


## ACHOOTTY

Chori thavalakalkku vendi samarppimkunnu.....

Mammoottyude padathinu aalu keriyaal chilavsnmarkku vallatha krimi kadi aanu. Oola statusum comparisonum nadathum.

Ithinokke etrayo kaalam statusum staticsum okke vachu ivante okke thalathottappsnmarkku marupadi koduthu ottichittundu.  

Pinne ivattakalude thallu collection usthadh clt centrem, ikka padam collectionum okke kurachum thalliyum pala thavana pidikkapettu kandam vazhj odiyavan aanu. Avante koothara thallu pokki pidichaanu ippo clt update idunnathu. Metro yil polum collection kodukkunnilla. Aa pani nirthi. Swayam angu thallum athinu hf onnum venda. 

Ennal ikka padamo, metro manorama collection varum. Athu vachu ee thallappante figure aayi tharathamyam. Enthoru oola logic alle. Ennittu clt undayaanu. Ooolayannu. Thalli malathiya oppathinte adya week clt eduthaal athinte etrayo mukalil aavum ikkade kasaba vare athaanu charithram. Appo pvs thallal, regal thallal aayi varum chilar.

Ekm aamel aa dq vinte utter flop vare 1 cr adikkum multiyil. Ennuvachu athinu keralathil 50 cr kittumo?

Ithaanu kadha. Ivide ,75 cr nediya thalloppam kavithayil etra hf adichu ennonnu nomkiyaa mathi aa yamandan padathinte avastha ariyaam.

Ivide kavithayil okke hf adikkunna padam, oppam ella multiyilum even thippunithurayilum almost sh full adichu 9 day thamne 55 laks eithout edappally and kavitha. Etra undaavum collection ennu aalochikkan valla vishamam undo.

Kottayam, pala, chsnganessery okke kandallo.

Kollathh 3 main singld screen purame multies puthiya rls jb cinemas ithokke irangiyittum hf shows
Kooduthal theatreil padam irangiyaal viewrs split aavum so avg occupancy kurayum. Pakshe total collectionil van collection varum. Ithu ariyatha koopa mandooksngal ethelum oru multi eduthu occupancy paranju njeliyunnu. Loka viddikal.

Tvm il aries il odumbol athilum kuranja rateil appurathu multiy padam adya week 13 sh kalikkumbo avide povum swabavikam. Ee 13 shw illenkil ivar aries il keriyaalo. Ee paranja koopa mandookathinte ocupancy niranju kaviyum.

Ithinj purame aanu 4 single screenil padam. Appo avidsthe collection ividathe hf kandaal ariyaal. Track inte aavasyam illa.

Pinne keralathile kunju area muthal big capacities, small ellayidathjm niranju kavinju hf perumazha aaya ee padathe chila kootharskal 10% varunna eerkkili multi aayi compare cheyyunnu. Athum aadum poodayum koothiyum aayi.

Ivattakalkku chankil kondu. Athinte kadi aanu. Athu thaniye maatikkolum. Just ingonre them.

----------


## perumal

> Tvpm multi thanne 50 lakhs kazhinja sthithikku 80 lakhs sure aanu


BMS vazhi thane 85lakhs range aayatund from both EKM and TVM!!  so sure 1cr+ including single screens!

----------


## Manoj

> BMS vazhi thane 85lakhs range aayatund from both EKM and TVM!!  so sure 1cr+ including single screens!


Njaan carnival, aries, kairali, padmanabha maathramee eduthullu

----------


## perumal

> Njaan carnival, aries, kairali, padmanabha maathramee eduthullu


oh ok  :Ok:

----------


## Manoj

> @Manoj machan vicharichal theeravunna prasaname ullu
> orginal collction pulli konduvarum single screen
> .Tracked collectin ivide undallo.


Velli okke nokki irikkunnavar ippozhum undo

----------


## Akhil krishnan

Calicut Regal Cinemas 8.30 PM Show

----------


## SARATH VJAYAN

padam kandu.my rating : 4.5/10

----------


## melparambu

innu updates onnum ille

----------


## GK

ഇന്നത്തെ 6pm show apsara കോഴിക്കോട് കണ്ടു. Balcony 70 percent other class 60percent........മഴക്കാലത്ത് അതും world Cup നടക്കുന്ന സമയത്ത് നല്ല crowd ആണ് ഇത്...... സിനിമ sharp 6 തുടങ്ങി..... ഈ സമയത്ത് കുറച്ച് late ആയി പടം ആരംഭിക്കുന്നത് ആണ് നല്ലത്... കൂടുതൽ audience എത്തും... Families ഉണ്ട്...
Movie super thriller......
ഹിന്ദിയില്* ഈ model സിനിമ കണ്ടിട്ട് ഉണ്ടെങ്കിലും മലയാളത്തില്* ഇങ്ങനെ thriller ആദ്യ ആണ് അതും ഇത്രയധികം twist നിറഞ്ഞ പടം 

Sent from my GIONEE A1 using Tapatalk

----------


## ACHOOTTY

> ഇന്നത്തെ 6pm show apsara കോഴിക്കോട് കണ്ടു. Balcony 70 percent other class 60percent........മഴക്കാലത്ത് അതും world Cup നടക്കുന്ന സമയത്ത് നല്ല crowd ആണ് ഇത്...... സിനിമ sharp 6 തുടങ്ങി..... ഈ സമയത്ത് കുറച്ച് late ആയി പടം ആരംഭിക്കുന്നത് ആണ് നല്ലത്... കൂടുതൽ audience എത്തും... Families ഉണ്ട്...
> Movie super thriller......
> ഹിന്ദിയില്* ഈ model സിനിമ കണ്ടിട്ട് ഉണ്ടെങ്കിലും മലയാളത്തില്* ഇങ്ങനെ thriller ആദ്യ ആണ് അതും ഇത്രയധികം twist നിറഞ്ഞ പടം 
> 
> Sent from my GIONEE A1 using Tapatalk


Super study.   Mattinee 800+ undarnnu sree koode chrthh.

Ivide ippo around 700 aayi. Sree mattinne thanne 300 vannathinaal. Athinu aduthu varum.

So 900 to 1000 clt koodathe regalilum undu.

----------


## Antonio

> padam kandu.my rating : 4.5/10


Hmmmm
Pass mark kodukkarunnu...

----------


## Mike



----------


## GK

> Super study.   Mattinee 800+ undarnnu sree koode chrthh.
> 
> Ivide ippo around 700 aayi. Sree mattinne thanne 300 vannathinaal. Athinu aduthu varum.
> 
> So 900 to 1000 clt koodathe regalilum undu.


Apsara വലിയ theatre ആണ് അത് കൊണ്ട് അത് നല്ല crowd ആണ് 

Sent from my GIONEE A1 using Tapatalk

----------


## Antonio

Multies eppo varum???

----------


## ikka

Any update on Cinepolis opening????

----------


## Abin thomas

> Hmmmm
> Pass mark kodukkarunnu...


Entertainer pratheekshichu povunnavark ishtakum.complete logic nd intelligence nokiyal avg ayite thonu.enthayalum padam oru vidham nalla opinion und.allel ktym onnum koluthilla.innu second show polum nalla status undarunnu.

----------


## Antonio

21 shows in Multies Tomo..pAN morning show cut...aaswasam..

----------


## Iyyer The Great

> 21 shows in Multies Tomo..pAN morning show cut...aaswasam..


1000 roopayenkil 1000 roopa collection kittatte ennaanu ente oru ith 😁 
occupancy daily updates il mathre care cheyyu...At the end of the run, total collection matters..Not the number of shows, occupancy or anything else..

----------


## Devarajan Master

> Ohh ok..
> I thought Pappayude swantham Appoos also..1988/89 aanalle athu...


Pappayude Swantham Appoos 1992 aanu.

Kutty - Petti- Mammootty ennu parayunnathu 1984-1986 kalaghattathe aanu. 
Btw, it was the same period in which Mammootty gave  a battery of spectacular blockbusters, amazing megahits and class hits and superhits  There were movies for both class and mass. He was the undisputed numero uno in 1984 and 1985. But the gigantic success of many family movies paved the way for that kutty-petti- Mammootty stereotype. Producers made huge money but those typecasts ultimately affected Mammootty.

----------


## Keelezi Achu

Multies collection vannille ?

----------


## Pattelar

seen the movie today from trivandrum kairali, around 75 % status for first show. I liked the movie, mainly because of the making. rating 3.7/5

----------


## AUks

👍

Sent from my SM-A510F using Tapatalk

----------


## Iyyer The Great

> seen the movie today from trivandrum kairali, around 75 % status for first show. I liked the movie, mainly because of the making. rating 3.7/5


Very good status..  :Clap: 
Also playing in padmanabha, devipriya, aries and multis..padmanabha balcony full aayirunnu..

----------


## The wrong one

> 👍
> 
> Sent from my SM-A510F using Tapatalk


3.5..!Appo Ee reethiyil poyal by Sunday 80 adikkoole...!!
 :Band: 

Sent from my SM-T231 using Tapatalk

----------


## Malik

> 👍
> 
> Sent from my SM-A510F using Tapatalk


1cr maximum poyaal aayi.

----------


## Iyyer The Great

> 👍
> 
> Sent from my SM-A510F using Tapatalk


Good..Was expecting 3 lakhs per day this week..ithu maintain cheythaal kidu..

----------


## Iyyer The Great

> 3.5..!Appo Ee reethiyil poyal by Sunday 80 adikkoole...!!
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-T231 using Tapatalk


Athaanu pratheeksha

----------


## Malik

> 3.5..!Appo Ee reethiyil poyal by Sunday 80 adikkoole...!!
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-T231 using Tapatalk


Innu thanne 45% aayi.Ini 3 days ithilum kurayane chance ullu.By Sunday 80lakh aakendathanu

----------


## Iyyer The Great

> 1cr maximum poyaal aayi.


Weekend performance and next week show count pole irikkum...kazhinja Wednesday, Thursday okke vanna reethi vechu nokkumbo weekend vann level pickup aayirunnu..Off season aayathukond aalkar weekend prefer cheyyunnathaavum... Weekdays ithupole poyal weekend another jump kittum..Shows venam..

----------


## The wrong one

> Innu thanne 45% aayi.Ini 3 days ithilum kurayane chance ullu.By Sunday 80lakh aakendathanu


From Friday show reductions undavum allel sure ayirunnu...Hold cheythal weekend collection vach 1 cr cross cheyyum

Sent from my SM-T231 using Tapatalk

----------


## Keelezi Achu

> Sent from my SM-A510F using Tapatalk


Thank you!!
Sunday hangover nokumbol good status aanu, naale better aakum, till the weekend it should cross 80++

----------


## haidin mammookka

> 👍
> 
> Sent from my SM-A510F using Tapatalk


Inn night show dull aavaan karanam WC matches aan  Portugal and Spain 2teaminum nalla fansund 

Sent from my HUAWEI Y560-L02 using Tapatalk

----------


## Malik

> Inn night show dull aavaan karanam WC matches aan  Portugal and Spain 2teaminum nalla fansund 
> 
> Sent from my HUAWEI Y560-L02 using Tapatalk


Naleyum mattannalum Argentina & Brazil matches undu.

----------


## Abin thomas

> Innu thanne 45% aayi.Ini 3 days ithilum kurayane chance ullu.By Sunday 80lakh aakendathanu


Oru off seasonil padam irakiyit ithu thanne massive anu bhai.innoke wc matches ullatha.without cinepolis 1cr is a good cltn

----------


## Iyyer The Great

Palayil steady aayi povunnund...Matinee 50% undaayirunnu...Ella showsinum decent occupancy und..

----------


## Antonio

3.5 lakhs ok..met the expectation..
But morning shows kurachoode Matti sthapikkanam ini...

----------


## wayanadan

സ്റ്റഡി  :Good:

----------


## yathra

> സ്റ്റഡി


Yes steady collection und igane poyal mathi

----------


## Mammooka fan

> 👍
> 
> Sent from my SM-A510F using Tapatalk


Kuzhapam ila Monday Tuesday ingane oke pradheeshicha mathi
Wed kaznja pick up akum

----------


## ACHOOTTY

> 1000 roopayenkil 1000 roopa collection kittatte ennaanu ente oru ith 😁 
> occupancy daily updates il mathre care cheyyu...At the end of the run, total collection matters..Not the number of shows, occupancy or anything else..


Poornamayum yojikkunnu.

I dont understand the logic behind occupancy. 

Show time, screen capacity, working day anusarichu ella moviekkum ingine undaavum. So what?

Ultimately annu kaanunna 10 viewers kooduthal aanel aa kasu kittum. Athu 200 seater aayal enthu, 100 seater aayal enthu.

Collection matters.

Avasanam occupancy kettippidichirikkaan allallo nokkuka collection alle.

Ippo ithu puthiya udaipu aanu occupancy paranju debate. Viddikal.

Single screen aanel pinneym HO matters. Ivide aa sh angu maattum. Athre ullu.

----------


## Rajamaanikyam

> Pappayude Swantham Appoos 1992 aanu.
> 
> Kutty - Petti- Mammootty ennu parayunnathu 1984-1986 kalaghattathe aanu. 
> Btw, it was the same period in which Mammootty gave  a battery of spectacular blockbusters, amazing megahits and class hits and superhits  There were movies for both class and mass. He was the undisputed numero uno in 1984 and 1985. But the gigantic success of many family movies paved the way for that kutty-petti- Mammootty stereotype. Producers made huge money but those typecasts ultimately affected Mammootty.


Master paranjathu 100% correct aanu.. Kutty Petty Mammootty enna time periodinte avasanam Ikkakku serious flops vannu.. Ikka field out aakum ennokke paranju haters anne muravili koottiyathaanu.. Avanaazhiyiloode Ikka vamban thirichu varavu nadathi... New Delhi koode vannappol hatersinte vayil oru pidi mannu vaariyittu malayalathinte oreyoru Super tharam enna pathavi koode Ikka nediyeduthu...

----------


## perumal

> 👍
> 
> Sent from my SM-A510F using Tapatalk


80lakhs by sunday hopefully!! Provided we get enuf shows from friday!!

----------


## haidin mammookka

Ys  pan 11:10 show onnum aarum kerila


> Naleyum mattannalum Argentina & Brazil matches undu.


Sent from my HUAWEI Y560-L02 using Tapatalk

----------


## Iyyer The Great

> Poornamayum yojikkunnu.
> 
> I dont understand the logic behind occupancy. 
> 
> Show time, screen capacity, working day anusarichu ella moviekkum ingine undaavum. So what?
> 
> Ultimately annu kaanunna 10 viewers kooduthal aanel aa kasu kittum. Athu 200 seater aayal enthu, 100 seater aayal enthu.
> 
> Collection matters.
> ...


Occupancy upayogam varunna chila situations undennu thonnunnu..like different samayangalil irangiya padangal compare cheyyumbol.. 

abraham innale eduthath 7.5 lakhs aanu...but athu 93% occupancy and almost 100% for evening and night shows aanu.. athaayathu paattavunnathinte ethaandu max athu collect cheythu..

Nale nammude thanne oru padam solo release and 30 shows aayi second week kalikkumbo oru 70% occupancy il 8 lakhs eduthaal athinte performance better than Abraham ennu parayunnath sheriyallallo...better performance abraham thanne aanu.. multiyil show kuranjathukond collection athraye pattiyillu ennu maathram..

Occupancy nokkiyillenkil nale veruthe collection maathram nokki aa padam performed better than Abrahamn in 2nd weekend ennu nammal conclude cheythekkam.. occupancy nokkumbo angane allennu clear aavum..aa kaaryathil upayogam undallo..

----------


## Darth Vader

.........,...

----------


## wayanadan

ഈ ആഴ്ച തീവണ്ടി കൂടാതെ വേറെ ഏതെങ്കിലും പടമുണ്ടോ

----------


## Iyyer The Great

> ഈ ആഴ്ച തീവണ്ടി കൂടാതെ വേറെ ഏതെങ്കിലും പടമുണ്ടോ


Multi case il aanenkil Sanju oru competitor aanu.. Malayalam Theevandi mathre ullu

----------


## DAVID007

വിളിച്ചോളൂ മലയാളത്തിന്റെ മഹാനടനം 😘😘

NB: രണ്ട് പേരും അച്ചായന്മാർ ആണ്..രണ്ട് പേർക്കും കാക്കിയും ബൂട്ടും തൊപ്പിയും ഉണ്ട് എന്ന പോലത്തെ ഊള കമന്റുകൾ നിരോധിച്ചിരിക്കുന്നു..

----------


## Akhil krishnan

> ഈ ആഴ്ച തീവണ്ടി കൂടാതെ വേറെ ഏതെങ്കിലും പടമുണ്ടോ


Theevandi July 6th Nu Aanu.. Ee Week Maradona Undennu Thonunu.. Will Not Affect Abraham's Screen Count..Maradona Will Replace Kaala 

Sent from my LLD-AL10 using Tapatalk

----------


## Deewana

Mammookka  :Smile: 

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk

----------


## wayanadan

> Theevandi July 6th Nu Aanu.. Ee Week Maradona Undennu Thonunu.. Will Not Affect Abraham's Screen Count..Maradona Will Replace Kaala 
> 
> Sent from my LLD-AL10 using Tapatalk


തീവണ്ടി മാറ്റിയല്ലേ  :Good:

----------


## firecrown

padam kandu....strictly average....main plot twist predictable aayirunnu...in fact, there is a similar twist in hindi movie Sarkar 3....serial killer twist pinneyum kollamayirunnu

----------


## Iyyer The Great

Kidu... holding steady in 2nd week working day  :Drum:

----------


## Iyyer The Great

Like in Kerala, ROI too has an increased show count after the huge initial response alle..power of WOM..  :Drum:

----------


## ikka

> തീവണ്ടി മാറ്റിയല്ലേ


Don't think so...Bms says 29th june

----------


## Antonio

Theevandi maattiyilla
Maradona 6th
Koode 14th.. koode aanu mattiyath..
Neerali as of maariyilla, ini Koode mariya kond maattumo??

----------


## Antonio

> Poornamayum yojikkunnu.
> 
> I dont understand the logic behind occupancy. 
> 
> Show time, screen capacity, working day anusarichu ella moviekkum ingine undaavum. So what?
> 
> Ultimately annu kaanunna 10 viewers kooduthal aanel aa kasu kittum. Athu 200 seater aayal enthu, 100 seater aayal enthu.
> 
> Collection matters.
> ...


 Avaru show cancel cheyyuka aanu nadakkuka, oral randaal vechonnum nadatharillalo..athaa udheshichath... veruthe negative spread cheyyan upakarikkum ennallathe..

----------


## udaips

> Theevandi maattiyilla
> Maradona 6th
> Koode 14th.. koode aanu mattiyath..
> Neerali as of maariyilla, ini Koode mariya kond maattumo??


My Story on 6th... Director announce cheythittundu... irangumo aavo..

----------


## udaips

> Poornamayum yojikkunnu.
> 
> I dont understand the logic behind occupancy. 
> 
> Show time, screen capacity, working day anusarichu ella moviekkum ingine undaavum. So what?
> 
> Ultimately annu kaanunna 10 viewers kooduthal aanel aa kasu kittum. Athu 200 seater aayal enthu, 100 seater aayal enthu.
> 
> Collection matters.
> ...


Theerchayaayum sariyaanu... Total gross thanneyanu karyam... kooduthal shows undayathu kondu collection koodukayalle ulloo... orikkalum kurayillallo...

----------


## Antonio

> വിളിച്ചോളൂ മലയാളത്തിന്റെ മഹാനടനം 😘😘
> 
> NB: രണ്ട് പേരും അച്ചായന്മാർ ആണ്..രണ്ട് പേർക്കും കാക്കിയും ബൂട്ടും തൊപ്പിയും ഉണ്ട് എന്ന പോലത്തെ ഊള കമന്റുകൾ നിരോധിച്ചിരിക്കുന്നു..


Oruthan typical adhikara durviniyogi, pennu pidiyan, Alamban, indecent, immature..
Matte aal sharp, obedient, polite n decent with good maturity..
Obvious from dressing itself...

----------


## Antonio

> Theerchayaayum sariyaanu... Total gross thanneyanu karyam... kooduthal shows undayathu kondu collection koodukayalle ulloo... orikkalum kurayillallo...


Morning 10% aayath ninirthiyath kond evening 80percent varendath 90% or above aayal nannayirikkumalle... Raavile kaanan irunnavar ethelum show kku kayaruka thanne cheyyum

----------


## udaips

> Morning 10% aayath ninirthiyath kond evening 80percent varendath 90% or above aayal nannayirikkumalle... Raavile kaanan irunnavar ethelum show kku kayaruka thanne cheyyum


Kooduthal options undavunnathu thanneyanu nallathu... kooduthal shows kalikkanam... maximum collection varaan athu thanneyanu vendathu...

----------


## King Amal

Derick storm... 💪💪💪💪💪

----------


## Antonio

pAN 11.10 show 10.40 aaki..good
Same time il Q also..still ok booking both..
PVR n Cinemax evening n night shows almost yesterday's booking und..
PVR gold 10.30am Half booked.

----------


## perumal

> Theevandi maattiyilla
> Maradona 6th
> Koode 14th.. koode aanu mattiyath..
> Neerali as of maariyilla, ini Koode mariya kond maattumo??


maradona matiyile ??? date announce cheithatilalo!!

----------


## Antonio

> maradona matiyile ??? date announce cheithatilalo!!


Yaa
But evideyo paranju kettu

----------


## ikka

*2018 ൽ കൊച്ചി മൾട്ടികളിൽ നിന്നും അതിവേഗം 50 ലക്ഷം കടന്ന മലയാള സിനിമ ( 9days ) 
*2018 ൽ തിരുവനന്തപുരം മൾട്ടികളിൽ നിന്നും അതിവേഗം 50 ലക്ഷം കടന്ന മലയാള സിനിമ ( 9days )
*കാർണിവൽ സിനിമാസുകളിൽ നിന്നും അതിവേഗം 1 കോടി ഗ്രോസ് നേടിയ മലയാള സിനിമ ( 7days )


* 2018 Top Day1 Grosser 
* 2018 Highest Single Day Collection
*2018 Top UAE-Gcc 1st Weekend Opening

----------


## ikka

Record Opening Weekend for Malayalam Movies in Tamilnadu:

1 #KammaraSambhavam - ₹33.16 L
2 #Villain - ₹27 L
3 #HeyJude - ₹25.97 L
4 #NjandukaludeNattil - ₹23.67 L
*5* *#AbrahaminteSanthathikal - ₹ 20.73 L*

----------


## KeralaVarma

E week kazhiyumbol 8k aakumalle

Sent from my SM-A800I using Tapatalk

----------


## Antonio

> E week kazhiyumbol 8k aakumalle
> 
> Sent from my SM-A800I using Tapatalk


Thurday 7.8 something Alle???

----------


## Rangeela

Super Mega bb.......

----------


## Veiwer11

> 1000 roopayenkil 1000 roopa collection kittatte ennaanu ente oru ith  
> occupancy daily updates il mathre care cheyyu...At the end of the run, total collection matters..Not the number of shows, occupancy or anything else..


Very much ch agree 

average 40% collection okke weekdays kittukayaanenkil all kerala 

above 1cr verum collection per day 

hope to cross 25cr from kerala by Thursday

----------


## Antonio

40 percent average collection il 1cr per day varumo??? Super then
By the way, 3rd week onwards Producer nte share percentage kuravaano??
Angane aanel aarum kashtappettu hold cheyyilla, ethu film aayalum.. allel athupole thallikkayattam venam

----------


## kannan

> Pappayude Swantham Appoos 1992 aanu.
> 
> Kutty - Petti- Mammootty ennu parayunnathu 1984-1986 kalaghattathe aanu. 
> Btw, it was the same period in which Mammootty gave  a battery of spectacular blockbusters, amazing megahits and class hits and superhits  There were movies for both class and mass. He was the undisputed numero uno in 1984 and 1985. But the gigantic success of many family movies paved the way for that kutty-petti- Mammootty stereotype. *Producers made huge money but those typecasts ultimately affected* Mammootty.


Similar to the Meeshapiri typecast of Mohanlal

----------


## Antonio

> Similar to the Meeshapiri typecast of Mohanlal


Athu Thandavam film nte verdict ode avasanichille??? Pinne Alibhai vannathode poorthiyayi...
Ippo ini aa trend varilla...

----------


## Mike



----------


## wayanadan

> Similar to the Meeshapiri typecast of Mohanlal


*athinu maathram meesha piri padam evideyaa hit aayathaa*

----------


## Malik

> Record Opening Weekend for Malayalam Movies in Tamilnadu:
> 
> 1 #KammaraSambhavam - ₹33.16 L
> 2 #Villain - ₹27 L
> 3 #HeyJude - ₹25.97 L
> 4 #NjandukaludeNattil - ₹23.67 L
> *5* *#AbrahaminteSanthathikal - ₹ 20.73 L*


Centers kuranju poyathaanu pani aayathu

----------


## haidin mammookka

Q cinemas night shows
 good booking

Sent from my HUAWEI Y560-L02 using Tapatalk

----------


## shakeer

Pvr 7pm filling fast red ayi

----------


## GABBAR

> *athinu maathram meesha piri padam evideyaa hit aayathaa*


devasuram, aaram tamburan, narasimham ,ravana prabhu

----------


## yathra

Tvm kairali Ns

----------


## KOBRA

Clt okke enganeyundu?

----------


## yathra

Apasara Ns

----------


## Deewana

:Clap:  :Clap: 

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk

----------


## yathra

Alappuzha kairali Ns

----------


## haidin mammookka

Working day study

Sent from my HUAWEI Y560-L02 using Tapatalk

----------


## KOBRA

Etra kanum status?

----------


## emirates

Ernamkulam kavitha 

Sent from my X9009 using Tapatalk

----------


## Sajil K R

Kottayam Abhilash noon show

Sent from my Lenovo A6020a40 using Tapatalk

----------


## Rachu

Ingane oru padathinu vendi ethrakaalamaayi kaathirikkunnu... Mammookka  :Tt1:  :Wub:  :Wub:   :Clap:

----------


## Keelezi Achu

What more you are expecting in a off season working day for a movie.
Its steady and gonna pick up in the evening / night shows and will perform heavy in the weekends.!

----------


## thumbikuttan

ikkaaa back to boxoffice  :Band:  :Band:  :Band:

----------


## Antonio

> ikkaaa back to boxoffice


Hmmm
TGF ,Bhaskar okke entharunnu...

----------


## roshy

> What more you are expecting in a off season working day for a movie.
> Its steady and gonna pick up in the evening / night shows and will perform heavy in the weekends.!


അതൊന്നും പറഞ്ഞാൽ പറ്റില്ലാ ,minute variation ഉണ്ട്*

----------


## Mike



----------


## Malik

> 


Ithu eppozhum inganaanu kanikkuka

----------


## yathra

_calicut sree matinee_ 





_calicut apsara matinee_

----------


## sachin

> ikkaaa back to boxoffice


thumbi padam kando??

----------


## jimmy

> Ingane oru padathinu vendi ethrakaalamaayi kaathirikkunnu... Mammookka


RACHU APPO JEEVICHIRIPPUNDU :Drum:

----------


## Young Mega Star

Hold over avandiruna mathi weekend veendum nalla collection varum..Porathathinu ee week ellam worldcupil main teamsinte kaliya..athum nannayi badhikum

----------


## thumbikuttan

> thumbi padam kando??


yea....  :Band:

----------


## PEACE THRU WAR

> Ingane oru padathinu vendi ethrakaalamaayi kaathirikkunnu... Mammookka


Evidokke undo????

----------


## jumail pala

https://l.facebook.com/l.php?u=https...tfMu7-4NhMvCYs

----------


## jumail pala

Goodwill Entertainments is pleased to announce that our mega hit film 'Abrahaminte Santhathikal' is running successfully all over the world. We sold the Hindi dubbing rights to one of the leading companies in Mumbai. Also negotiation is going on with leading production house in Mumbai for remake of 'Abrahaminte Santhathikal' in Hindi.There are negotiations going on for Tamil dub & remake, Telugu dub & remake and Kannada dub & remake.If anyone has not seen the film, please watch it in theatres near you.Wishing Good day to all !

----------


## AJAY

> Ingane oru padathinu vendi ethrakaalamaayi kaathirikkunnu... Mammookka


Ithaarithu????

----------


## ikka

*PVR 7PM .... Already more than 60%!!!*

----------


## KOBRA

*Trissure  kairali 
matine 60 %
*

----------


## KOBRA

oru holyday kittiyirunnu enkkil polichencmayrinnu.

----------


## SARATH VJAYAN

> Hmmmm
> Pass mark kodukkarunnu...


heroism mathramee ullu..ketturappum logicum ellatha kadha..thriller movie thrill adippikkunnathil parajayapettu..as an actor mommootty performed very good..
pakshe kadhayum thirakadhayum ellam pookkayirunnu

----------


## Antonio

> heroism mathramee ullu..ketturappum logicum ellatha kadha..thriller movie thrill adippikkunnathil parajayapettu..as an actor mommootty performed very good..
> pakshe kadhayum thirakadhayum ellam pookkayirunnu


Ohh okk....

----------


## KOBRA

status okke porattey

----------


## yathra

Edapally vanitha filling fast

----------


## kannan

> status okke porattey


Shokam aanu . . 

Aadhide aduthethiyittillya ennu parayaan paranju  :Beee:

----------


## yathra

cinemax 6.45 filling fast

----------


## Antonio

Cinemax 6.45 - more than 65%
Edappally 6.45-75%
PVR 7pm- nearly 70 %

----------


## KOBRA

> Shokam aanu . . 
> 
> Aadhide aduthethiyittillya ennu parayaan paranju


Noonshowyum matiniyum onnum shokam allayirunnu . 
appole pinne first show shokam akilla muthalali

----------


## Antonio

> Shokam aanu . . 
> 
> Aadhide aduthethiyittillya ennu parayaan paranju


Broooo...
Chummaaa irikk..
Ippo prashanam aakum..

----------


## KOBRA

Multiyil innum above three kittum

----------


## KOBRA

collection okke vechu oru kidu poster irakkiyirnnu enkkil kollamayirunnu.

----------


## Antonio

> collection okke vechu oru kidu poster irakkiyirnnu enkkil kollamayirunnu.


Producer safe aayi..
Ini Angerum nammale kai vidum...
Fans ini enthaagrahichalum illelum neutral n family audience nokkikkolum..avarkk ee poster or collection issue allalo...

----------


## Antonio

Official declaration  in FB by Goodwill productions about Hindi Tamil Telugu rights, amount not there, saying it's huge amount...N nothing about collection..

----------


## KOBRA

*Joby koladichu*

*Channal Rights + Dubbing Rights + Forgien rights + Remake Rights  ellam koodi above 15 cr kittikanum*

----------


## shakeer

Q cinema 8 pm filling fast

----------


## KOBRA

*E weekend koodi thakarthal 30cr adikkumo from kerala alone?*

----------


## kannan

Box Office Chart (June 18-24): Abrahaminte Santhathikal Continues Its Rule! Posted By: Abhijith Updated: Tuesday, June 26, 2018, 15:40 [IST]

Read more at: https://www.filmibeat.com/malayalam/...le-274767.html


*1. Abrahaminte Santhathikal* 

Abrahaminte Santhathikal is sitting pretty at the top spot and is all geared up to rule the box office in the days to come. The film did an impeccable business on the weekdays as well and entered the second week with an additional number of centres. The second weekend was equally good with audiences pouring in to the theatres. Rightly, the movie has entered the list of the blockbusters of the year. 

Box Office Meter: Blockbuster

Read more at: https://www.filmibeat.com/malayalam/...le-274767.html

----------


## Antonio

> *Joby koladichu*
> 
> *Channal Rights + Dubbing Rights + Forgien rights + Remake Rights  ellam koodi above 15 cr kittikanum*


Yaa..
Channel aara eduthekkunne???

----------


## maryland

> Shokam aanu . . 
> 
> Aadhide aduthethiyittillya ennu parayaan paranju


minute difference noted... :Read:

----------


## Saathan



----------


## KeralaVarma

*nge ithenthu*


>

----------


## jumail pala

> Yaa..
> Channel aara eduthekkunne???



surya......

----------


## kannan

> minute difference noted...


 . . .   :Laughing:

----------


## yathra

*calicut apsara Fs*

----------


## david john

Fk yil chorianmaaroke anyadeenapettu poyo

----------


## HariGopal

പടം കണ്ടു, കുറെ വർഷങ്ങൾക്ക് ശേഷം എല്ലാ അർത്ഥത്തിലും തൃപ്തിപ്പെടുത്തിയ ഒരു ഇക്ക പടം. 


ഗ്രേറ്റ് ഫാദറിൽ ഇക്കയുടെ സ്റ്റൈൽ, ത്രില്ലെർ കഥ ,  കാലികപ്രസക്തി ഉള്ള വിഷയം ഇതിൽ എല്ലാത്തിലും കൈവെച്ചു ഫോക്കസ് നഷ്ടപ്പെട്ടപോലെ തോന്നിയിരുന്നു. എന്നാൽ എബ്രഹാമിൽ എല്ലാം ചേരുവകളും കൃത്യമായ അളവിൽ  തന്നെ. 


ലാഗ് എന്ന് പറയുന്ന സാധനം ഇപ്പൊ ഫാഷൻ ആയതുകൊണ്ട് ആദ്യപകുതിയിൽ ഇത്തിരി അത് ഉണ്ടായിരുന്നു എന്ന് വേണമെങ്കിൽ പറയാം, അല്ലാതെ പറയാൻ ഒരു കുറവും ഇല്ല. ഇക്കയുടെ മാരക പ്രകടനം, അനിയൻ ചെക്കനും കൊള്ളാം. അവസാനത്തെ ഓട്ടം വേറെ ലെവൽ ആയിരുന്നു, പിന്നെ ആ ക്ലൈമാക്സ് ട്വിസ്റ്റ്. just an icing on the cake. 

ആകെ മൊത്തം ടോട്ടൽ പൊളിച്ചടുക്കി :Namichu:

----------


## Antonio

> surya......


Valya cash okke koduthu kaanumo???

----------


## Tigerbasskool

> *Joby koladichu*
> 
> *Channal Rights + Dubbing Rights + Forgien rights + Remake Rights  ellam koodi above 15 cr kittikanum*


yes van profit thannee ..ee cinema erungunee munne thanne angeru parenyaayirinnu abraham aayirikum ettavum kooduthal paisa ondaakaan pokunne chithram for goodwill banner

----------


## Antonio

Cinemax 7.30pm, Q 8pm, PVR 10pm good booking..
Cinemax 9.45 ok...

----------


## Saathan



----------


## jumail pala

> Valya cash okke koduthu kaanumo???


kurachu ok kitti...50 days run vanna inyum kittum enu anu agreement

----------


## Tigerbasskool

> Box Office Chart (June 18-24): Abrahaminte Santhathikal Continues Its Rule! Posted By: Abhijith Updated: Tuesday, June 26, 2018, 15:40 [IST]
> 
> Read more at: https://www.filmibeat.com/malayalam/...le-274767.html
> 
> 
> *1. Abrahaminte Santhathikal* 
> 
> Abrahaminte Santhathikal is sitting pretty at the top spot and is all geared up to rule the box office in the days to come. The film did an impeccable business on the weekdays as well and entered the second week with an additional number of centres. The second weekend was equally good with audiences pouring in to the theatres. Rightly, the movie has entered the list of the blockbusters of the year. 
> 
> ...


moyalali veendum udaiyp sitil ayittu erungi allee  :Sneaky2: 

ningal enthokee parenyaalum there is minute difference between aadhi :sivankutty:

----------


## Antonio

> kurachu ok kitti...50 days run vanna inyum kittum enu anu agreement


Masterpiece, Parole, SL, Uncle okke aara??

----------


## ikka

> 


 :Band:   :Band:

----------


## Tigerbasskool

അബ്രഹാമിന്റെ സന്തതികളുടെ വ്യാജന്* ഡൗണ്*ലോഡ് ചെയ്തവരെ കുടുക്കാന്* നിര്*മാതാക്കള്* ടൊറന്റില്* നിന്ന് സിനിമ ഡൗണ്*ലോഡ് ചെയ്യാന്* ശ്രമിച്ച ചിലരുടെ ഐ.പി അഡ്...




Read more at: http://www.mathrubhumi.com/movies-mu...ill--1.2919985

----------


## yathra

Pattambi krishna fs

----------


## yathra

Jayabarath movies Vadakkenchery first show

----------


## emirates

Shornur Anurag above 70/-
Mostly 👪 

Sent from my X9009 using Tapatalk

----------


## shakeer

Cinemax 9.45 filling fast 40 + seat to be filled 1.45 hour before the show

----------


## wayanadan

*innu 1st show & second show randum down aakum*

----------


## wayanadan

> Shokam aanu . . 
> 
> Aadhide aduthethiyittillya ennu parayaan paranju

----------


## Mike

ജയഭാരത് വടക്കാഞ്ചേരി

----------


## Mike

alappuzha hf adichaaa .............

----------


## KOBRA

Alappuzha Kairali Ss House full

----------


## ACHOOTTY

Evening okke kidu aanallo.

90% idathum single screen extra thetres koottiyillenkil padam HO aavilla. Even noon sh and mattinee polum decent status aanu varunnathu.

----------


## Antonio

Alappuzha Pwolikkal...

----------


## Raja Sha

Title mattuka..

Off season block buster, with a minute differene with Adhi :Ayyo:

----------


## jackpot raja



----------


## jackpot raja

edappally vanitha. half an hour more to go

----------


## Iravikkuttan



----------


## Rangeela

> Title mattuka..
> 
> Off season block buster, with a minute differene with Adhi


 :Urgreat:  :Urgreat:  :Urgreat:

----------


## Rangeela

> Alappuzha Kairali Ss House full


 :Cheerleader:  :Cheerleader:  :Cheerleader:

----------


## Rangeela

> ജയഭാരത് വടക്കാഞ്ചേരി


 blockbuster!!!!!!

----------


## ikka

PVR 10pm above 90%

----------


## ikka

Cinemax 9.45PM Around 90%

----------


## aashiq1

> 


Thechotichu

----------


## ikka

Q 10.40pm will reach above 50%...Good considering WC!!!

----------


## Sreelakshmi Nair

Film angu kathi keriyallooo 😍😍 Happy to see Mammootty Back 

Sent from my vivo 1723 using Tapatalk

----------


## Iyyer The Great

> Q 10.40pm will reach above 50%...Good considering WC!!!





> Cinemax 9.45PM Around 90%





> PVR 10pm above 90%


How's it compared to same shows yesterday..less, more or almost the same?

----------


## Iyyer The Great

Nale muthal Q il oru additional show vannitundalle in the evening  :Good:

----------


## Malik

> Nale muthal Q il oru additional show vannitundalle in the evening


Innum undayirunnu aa show.3pm inu sheshamanu add ayathu

----------


## Iyyer The Great

> Innum undayirunnu aa show.3pm inu sheshamanu add ayathu


Ohh..okay..  :Ok:

----------


## GABBAR

> 


e oolante review endiunanu ivide post cheythathu . please remove @mode

----------


## yathra

Alappuzha ss hf .ivide nala share kitty kanum

----------


## Saathan

*UK - 29th June anu release !!!
*

----------


## Raja Sha

Keralathil ettavum kazhchakkarulla argentinayude kali innundayittum
Night. Shows occupency ithrayum okke vannathu gambheeram thanneyanu..

----------


## pokkiri brothers

> *UK - 29th June anu release !!!
> *


Its written July on the poster..?

----------


## Antonio

Ernakulam Multies 22 shows tomorrow..

----------


## Saathan



----------


## pokkiri brothers

> 


Veendum collection down aayallaee.. still evening shows percentage increase aay compared to yesterday.

----------


## Antonio

Innalathethilum 2 percent hike... pwolichuuuu

----------


## Antonio

> Veendum collection down aayallaee.. still evening shows percentage increase aay compared to yesterday.


Ticket rate difference kaanum...

----------


## Rangeela

> *UK - 29th June anu release !!!
> *


This ad says that, will not playing in Cambridge , Kent or nearby...

----------


## pokkiri brothers

> Ticket rate difference kaanum...


Yeah.. athavum.. allel total percentage koodeettum collection kurayillallo..

----------


## sethuramaiyer

> 


45 - 50% vechu Thursday vare poyal Friday, Saturday & Sunday keri kolum.. No. of shows during weekend 15 kittiyal adipoli..

----------


## Rangeela

> 


Very good.....

----------


## Tigerbasskool

> 


good going  :Clap: 

Thanks saathan

----------


## perumal

Good collection  :Yeye:

----------


## Rangeela

> Keralathil ettavum kazhchakkarulla argentinayude kali innundayittum
> Night. Shows occupency ithrayum okke vannathu gambheeram thanneyanu..


Athe!! Correct aanu....

----------


## Bilalikka Rules

> 


Final 3,39,232

----------


## Iyyer The Great

> 


Steady  :Clap:

----------


## Iyyer The Great

> Veendum collection down aayallaee.. still evening shows percentage increase aay compared to yesterday.


Verum 6k difference.. viewers and percentage occupancy koodi..rates Tuesday kuravaanu

----------


## david john

Steady aanalo despite Argentina game

1 cr chances are on

----------


## Mike

ingane thann friday vare poyal mathi............. so sunday avumpo 82+ varumayirikkum

----------


## Rangeela

> ingane thann friday vare poyal mathi............. so sunday avumpo 82+ varumayirikkum


Ingane thanne pokum.... Sunday 80+ varum...

----------


## The wrong one

Steady Collection....Good Going👏👏

Sent from my SM-T231 using Tapatalk

----------


## Tigerbasskool

> Steady Collection....Good Going
> 
> Sent from my SM-T231 using Tapatalk


shanmugham  :Yeye:

----------


## Movie Lover

By Friday 1 cr mark




> Final 3,39,232

----------


## Mike



----------


## Iyyer The Great

> By Friday 1 cr mark


 :Thinking: 
Friday 70 lakhs ethumaayirikkum

----------


## Film Freak

> Final 3,39,232


Steady..despite Crutial Argentina match   :Clap:   :Clap:

----------


## perumal

> 


How does this compare to rest of major releases in USA??? Enough screens undo

----------


## ikka

> 


Good going!! 👍👍👍👌👌

----------


## Oruvan1

Intervelille aa nottam 😍😍 :Bheeman:  superr

----------


## Keelezi Achu

> 


Steady !!! 
Thank you

----------


## Antonio

> By Friday 1 cr mark


Never...70 maximum...

----------


## wayanadan

> devasuram, aaram tamburan, narasimham ,ravana prabhu


*kuttiyum pettiyumaayi oru tharthalmyathinu meeshapiri pora*

----------


## wayanadan

*innu brazeel match*

----------


## udaips

> *kuttiyum pettiyumaayi oru tharthalmyathinu meeshapiri pora*


Oru varsham 25-30 cinemakal cheyyunna kaalavum 5-6 cinemakal cheyyunna kalavum thammilulla oru vyathyasam mathrameyulloo... Meeshapiri oru prashnamaayathu 2000-2003 samyathaanu... Onnaman, Praja, Thandavam...angane angane... randum career-il oru prathisandhi undaakiya sambhavangalanu..

----------


## udaips

> By Friday 1 cr mark


Oru normal trend vechu nokkiyaal adutha Friday kazhinjale 1Cr ethaan chance ulloo... Ee wekend kondu 80 cross cheyyum...

----------


## Movie Lover

Multiplex single screen pole thanne nalla crowd undu

Lets wait and watch




> Friday 70 lakhs ethumaayirikkum





> Oru normal trend vechu nokkiyaal adutha Friday kazhinjale 1Cr ethaan chance ulloo... Ee wekend kondu 80 cross cheyyum...

----------


## wayanadan

> Oru varsham 25-30 cinemakal cheyyunna kaalavum 5-6 cinemakal cheyyunna kalavum thammilulla oru vyathyasam mathrameyulloo... Meeshapiri oru prashnamaayathu 2000-2003 samyathaanu... Onnaman, Praja, Thandavam...angane angane... randum career-il oru prathisandhi undaakiya sambhavangalanu..


പ്രജയും താണ്ഡവും ഒന്നും വിജയമല്ല എന്ന് മാത്രമല്ല ദുരന്തമാണ്

പിന്നെ മമ്മൂട്ടിയും കുട്ടിയും  പെട്ടിയും വിജയ ഫോർമുലയായിരുന്നു

----------


## Antonio

Cinemax, PVR , Q evening n night shows almost same as of yesterday... Reasonable booking...

----------


## udaips

> പ്രജയും താണ്ഡവും ഒന്നും വിജയമല്ല എന്ന് മാത്രമല്ല ദുരന്തമാണ്
> 
> പിന്നെ മമ്മൂട്ടിയും കുട്ടിയും  പെട്ടിയും വിജയ ഫോർമുലയായിരുന്നു


Kutti petti kurachu padangal vijayichu... repeat ayathode kurachokke parajayappettu thudangi... padangal flop aavumbolanallo ithokke oru prashnamavunnathu... Ellaam success aanenkil pinne enthu issue aanullathu?..

----------


## Mike

No way to cross 1C mark by Friday....

Maxm 70 and by the end of weekend 80+ ...

then following week atleast 12+ shows kitiyal will fetch 1C mark......





> Multiplex single screen pole thanne nalla crowd undu
> 
> Lets wait and watch

----------


## maryland

DA... :Clap:  :Band:

----------


## Oruvan1

Intervelille aaa nottam  :Urgreat:

----------


## BASH1982

Aa chase scene kidu arunnu aduthide kandathil best

----------


## Kuruvila

> No way to cross 1C mark by Friday....
> 
> Maxm 70 and by the end of weekend 80+ ...
> 
> then following week atleast 12+ shows kitiyal will fetch 1C mark......


29th or july 1st cinipoles re open ആകുന്നു...
So കവിതയിൽ പോകുന്ന ആൾകാർ അവിടെ പോകും...
അതിന്റെ advantege mltiyil കിട്ടും

Sent from my 1201 using Tapatalk

----------


## maryland

> Intervelille aa nottam 😍😍 superr





> Intervelille aaa nottam


 :Eek:  :Eek:  :Eek:

----------


## wayanadan

> Kutti petti kurachu padangal vijayichu... repeat ayathode kurachokke parajayappettu thudangi... padangal flop aavumbolanallo ithokke oru prashnamavunnathu... Ellaam success aanenkil pinne enthu issue aanullathu?..


*annathe vijaya formula aayirunnu athupole meeshapiri parayan kazhiyilla enne paranjulloo*

----------


## Iyyer The Great

> 29th or july 1st cinipoles re open ആകുന്നു...
> So കവിതയിൽ പോകുന്ന ആൾകാർ അവിടെ പോകും...
> അതിന്റെ advantege mltiyil കിട്ടും
> 
> Sent from my 1201 using Tapatalk


Next month ullu ennu kettallo

----------


## ikka

> 29th or july 1st cinipoles re open ആകുന്നു...
> So കവിതയിൽ പോകുന്ന ആൾകാർ അവിടെ പോകും...
> അതിന്റെ advantege mltiyil കിട്ടും
> 
> Sent from my 1201 using Tapatalk


I am not sure Cinepolis opening info is true!!!

----------


## Antonio

> Next month ullu ennu kettallo


Cinepolis Ile 15 shows each Theevandi n Sanju aakum...

----------


## kannan

> *പടം കണ്ടു, കുറെ വർഷങ്ങൾക്ക് ശേഷം എല്ലാ അർത്ഥത്തിലും തൃപ്തിപ്പെടുത്തിയ ഒരു ഇക്ക പടം. 
> *
> 
> ഗ്രേറ്റ് ഫാദറിൽ ഇക്കയുടെ സ്റ്റൈൽ, ത്രില്ലെർ കഥ ,  കാലികപ്രസക്തി ഉള്ള വിഷയം ഇതിൽ എല്ലാത്തിലും കൈവെച്ചു ഫോക്കസ് നഷ്ടപ്പെട്ടപോലെ തോന്നിയിരുന്നു. എന്നാൽ എബ്രഹാമിൽ എല്ലാം ചേരുവകളും കൃത്യമായ അളവിൽ  തന്നെ. 
> 
> 
> ലാഗ് എന്ന് പറയുന്ന സാധനം ഇപ്പൊ ഫാഷൻ ആയതുകൊണ്ട് ആദ്യപകുതിയിൽ ഇത്തിരി അത് ഉണ്ടായിരുന്നു എന്ന് വേണമെങ്കിൽ പറയാം, അല്ലാതെ പറയാൻ ഒരു കുറവും ഇല്ല. ഇക്കയുടെ മാരക പ്രകടനം, അനിയൻ ചെക്കനും കൊള്ളാം. അവസാനത്തെ ഓട്ടം വേറെ ലെവൽ ആയിരുന്നു, പിന്നെ ആ ക്ലൈമാക്സ് ട്വിസ്റ്റ്. just an icing on the cake. 
> 
> ആകെ മൊത്തം ടോട്ടൽ പൊളിച്ചടുക്കി


Thats the success formula . . .
Chumma ennam thikakkaan kure parippuvada projects cheyyum . . Nallathu cheythaal Janam irukayyum neetti sweekarikkum . . .

As my sgy says . . _@boxoffice . . .__WOM > Starpower__ . . ._ Just remember dattt . . . . :Dirol:

----------


## Iyyer The Great

> Thats the success formula . . .
> Chumma ennam thikakkaan kure parippuvada projects cheyyum . . Nallathu cheythaal Janam irukayyum neetti sweekarikkum . . .
> 
> As my sgy says . . _@boxoffice . . .__WOM > Starpower__ . . ._ Just remember dattt . . . .


Ee varsham ithinekkaal wom kitti ithinte pakuthi collection illatha padangal undallo..
IMO onnu mattethinekkaal important ennu generalise cheyyaan pattilla.. Sometimes starpower dominates wom and sometimes vice versa..

----------


## Iyyer The Great

> Cinepolis Ile 15 shows each Theevandi n Sanju aakum...


Open cheythaal kurach shows kittumennaanu prateeksha..pakshe illennaanu arinjathu

----------


## shakeer

PVR 1pm almost full

----------


## Iyyer The Great

> PVR 1pm almost full


Kidu.. working daysil counter booking nallapole varum ennu thonnunu compared to online booking..after show time status nokkumbo nalla occupancy und..kurach munp average aayirunnu..

----------


## Kuruvila

> Next month ullu ennu kettallo


അവിടെ staffine appoint ചെയ്തു തുടങ്ങി...
July 1st ആണ് mostly..

അങ്ങനെ വന്നാൽ കവിതയിൽ ആള് കുറയും😁
Thats good... mlti കൂടും

Sent from my 1201 using Tapatalk

----------


## Antonio

PVR 7pm Red aanu

----------


## Antonio

> അവിടെ staffine appoint ചെയ്തു തുടങ്ങി...
> July 1st ആണ് mostly..
> 
> അങ്ങനെ വന്നാൽ കവിതയിൽ ആള് കുറയും😁
> Thats good... mlti കൂടും
> 
> Sent from my 1201 using Tapatalk


Paavam Kavitha...
Still ticket rate nokki pilleru set okke Kavitha thanne aakum

----------


## Iyyer The Great

> അവിടെ staffine appoint ചെയ്തു തുടങ്ങി...
> July 1st ആണ് mostly..
> 
> അങ്ങനെ വന്നാൽ കവിതയിൽ ആള് കുറയും😁
> Thats good... mlti കൂടും
> 
> Sent from my 1201 using Tapatalk


Kavitha il already pala BBsnteyum share kazhinju  :Laughing: 
Athonnum tracking il varillallo..  :Biggrin:

----------


## Iyyer The Great

> PVR 7pm Red aanu


Aa time il Germany de crucial match undallo..
11:30 pm Brazilinte match..
Innu kurach affected aayekkum FS and SS..

----------


## Antonio

Innale Argentina aayittum pidichu ninnilleee..innathe kodungattum pemariyum koode thaangikkolum..

----------


## perumal

> Aa time il Germany de crucial match undallo..
> 11:30 pm Brazilinte match..
> Innu kurach affected aayekkum FS and SS..


Nale England nte game  :Hmmm:  apo nalem  :Vandivittu:

----------


## Malik

> Aa time il Germany de crucial match undallo..
> 11:30 pm Brazilinte match..
> Innu kurach affected aayekkum FS and SS..


Saturday ulla Argentina- France match weekend collectione badhikkan nalla chance undu,especially in Malabar

----------


## Malik

Ee World cup,Rain,Nipah okke tharanam cheythu rls aayi van vijayamayi.Ithu aa Parole okke irangiya Vishu time ayirunnel vere level aayene pokku

----------


## Iyyer The Great

> Saturday ulla Argentina- France match weekend collectione badhikkan nalla chance undu,especially in Malabar


Athum pakka timing il..7:30 pm  :Hmmm: 
Brazil Germany varaan ulla ellaa chance und at 7.30 pm on Monday..
Ini angottu ellaa matches um tight aayirikkumallo..

----------


## Malik

> Athum pakka timing il..7:30 pm 
> Brazil Germany varaan ulla ellaa chance und at 7.30 pm on Monday..
> Ini angottu ellaa matches um tight aayirikkumallo..


Monday okke athraye colln varikayullu.Weekend okkeyanu kashtam

----------


## Kuruvila

> Ee World cup,Rain,Nipah okke tharanam cheythu rls aayi van vijayamayi.Ithu aa Parole okke irangiya Vishu time ayirunnel vere level aayene pokku


അതെ ഇതൊക്കെ വിഷു,ഓണം ടൈമിൽ ഇറക്കേണ്ട പടം ആണു
..
😢😢😢

Sent from my 1201 using Tapatalk

----------


## Mike

Ernakulam Kavitha Noon Show

----------


## Movie Lover

Cinepolis undenkil kooduthal adikkumayirunnu. Dont know when it will open




> No way to cross 1C mark by Friday....
> 
> Maxm 70 and by the end of weekend 80+ ...
> 
> then following week atleast 12+ shows kitiyal will fetch 1C mark......

----------


## KOBRA

EKm okke kidu status anallo working day noonshow

----------


## maryland

:Band:  :Clap:  :Band:

----------


## Rangeela

> EKm okke kidu status anallo working day noonshow


Mmade swontham Ekm.....

----------


## Rangeela

> Ernakulam Kavitha Noon Show


kidilam!!!

----------


## shakeer

4.15 PVR also red ayi

----------


## DAVID007

#AbrahaminteSanthathikal house full at New South Wales,Australia. Today Evening Show Out There

----------


## ikka

> #AbrahaminteSanthathikal house full at New South Wales,Australia. Today Evening Show Out There



*Friday Matinee*‏ @VRFridayMatinee 31m31 minutes agoMore



#*AbrahaminteSanthathikal* house full at New South Wales,Australia. Today Evening Show Out There

----------


## ikka



----------


## ikka

AS -- UAE on Working Day!!!

----------


## Kuruvila

ഇത് 26th അല്ലെ??!!!

Uae indian time തമ്മിൽ എത്രേയ വെത്യസം?!

Sent from my 1201 using Tapatalk

----------


## Mike

-01.30 Hrs




> ഇത് 26th അല്ലെ??!!!
> 
> Uae indian time തമ്മിൽ എത്രേയ വെത്യസം?!
> 
> Sent from my 1201 using Tapatalk

----------


## GABBAR

> AS -- UAE on Working Day!!!


uae il evening athyavashyam nalla booking und . working daysil okke kooduthal perum direct countaril ninnum aanu ticket edukkarullath
endayalum uae yil record collection thanne aanu

----------


## Kuruvila

> uae il evening athyavashyam nalla booking und . working daysil okke kooduthal perum direct countaril ninnum aanu ticket edukkarullath
> endayalum uae yil record collection thanne aanu


എന്തയിട്ട എന്താ ..phar അല്ലെ റീലീസ് mary കുട്ടി ഓക്കേ വരുമ്പോൾ കണ്ടോ...ആളുണ്ടെലും remove ആവും😓😓

Phar അല്ലാതെ വേറെ distrubution team ഒന്നും ഇല്ലേ for malayalam film

Sent from my 1201 using Tapatalk

----------


## Antonio

> എന്തയിട്ട എന്താ ..phar അല്ലെ റീലീസ് mary കുട്ടി ഓക്കേ വരുമ്പോൾ കണ്ടോ...ആളുണ്ടെലും remove ആവും😓😓
> 
> Phar അല്ലാതെ വേറെ distrubution team ഒന്നും ഇല്ലേ for malayalam film
> 
> Sent from my 1201 using Tapatalk


GCC okke allelum producer kku valya varumanam Ulla business alla...athu vere vakuppu aanu...
So aarum valya care kodukkilla..

----------


## GABBAR

> എന്തയിട്ട എന്താ ..phar അല്ലെ റീലീസ് mary കുട്ടി ഓക്കേ വരുമ്പോൾ കണ്ടോ...ആളുണ്ടെലും remove ആവും
> 
> Phar അല്ലാതെ വേറെ distrubution team ഒന്നും ഇല്ലേ for malayalam film
> 
> Sent from my 1201 using Tapatalk


e weekil valiya reduction vannittilla , ippo pandathe pole alla ella weekil onnilathikam malayalam filims kalikkunnund

----------


## Balram

> e weekil valiya reduction vannittilla , ippo pandathe pole alla ella weekil onnilathikam malayalam filims kalikkunnund


show count kuranjittilla.. chila centres 'Vox City Centre Shindagha' show koodiyette ullu.. screen size mariyo ennu ariyella..  :Confused:

----------


## Kuruvila

ജിസിസി ഷോ ട്രാക്ക് ചെയ്യുന്നുണ്ടോ?!

Sent from my 1201 using Tapatalk

----------


## shakeer

PVR 7.pm & Cinemax 7.30 filling fast

----------


## Sajil K R

First show kottayam abhilash

Sent from my Lenovo A6020a40 using Tapatalk

----------


## HighnesS

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## DAVID007

> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


mmade kozhikode.... :p  :p 

Sent from my SM-G360FY using Tapatalk

----------


## jumail pala



----------


## Phantom 369

Mammookka Varunnundoo.?? ikka Hyderabadil Alle 🤔

----------


## maryland

> Mammookka Varunnundoo.?? ikka Hyderabadil Alle 樂


video call vazhi aayirikkum.. :Secret: 
ee divasangalil fans celebrations okke angane aayirunnille... :Badpc:

----------


## Mike

Vadakara MP producer de Shop inauguration varunnundu ikka..

So athu vazhi ithum kayari povum... 


> Mammookka Varunnundoo.?? ikka Hyderabadil Alle 🤔

----------


## KOBRA

@Mike anna update onnum ille innu

----------


## Mike

> @Mike anna update onnum ille innu


Working day alle.. 

Weekend nammaku polikkam..

Ekm.. Calicut.. Kottayam.. Tvm ellam working days um decent occupancy undu.. So weekend it will b more and good enough for us to celebrate  :Band:

----------


## KOBRA

> Working day alle.. 
> 
> Weekend nammaku polikkam..
> 
> Ekm.. Calicut.. Kottayam.. Tvm ellam working days um decent occupancy undu.. So weekend it will b more and good enough for us to celebrate


Ennal pinne njanum   :Band:

----------


## yathra

Tcr gananm second show 50 % booking und show time 9.30 . Ganam next week countinue cheyyum

----------


## Sidharthan

> Kavitha il already pala BBsnteyum share kazhinju 
> Athonnum tracking il varillallo..


Ethe BBde ?a?

Sent from my Lenovo A7020a48 using Tapatalk

----------


## kannan

> Ethe BBde ?a?
> 
> Sent from my Lenovo A7020a48 using Tapatalk


Rasathanthram ozhike baakkiyella BB deyum

----------


## Sidharthan

> Vadakara MP producer de Shop inauguration varunnundu ikka..
> 
> So athu vazhi ithum kayari povum...


Enthe shop ?a?pullide nxt with Omar Lulu enne kettalo

Sent from my Lenovo A7020a48 using Tapatalk

----------


## Mike

clothing (royal weddings)







> Enthe shop ?a?pullide nxt with Omar Lulu enne kettalo 
> 
> Sent from my Lenovo A7020a48 using Tapatalk

----------


## DAVID007

Sold out on a working day in Bangalore.

Sent from my SM-G360FY using Tapatalk

----------


## shakeer

From Friday onwards Kollam Usha 4 show.shifting from pranavam

----------


## shakeer

Cinemax 9.45 and PVR lulu 10.pm filling fast

----------


## Antonio

Ernakulam Multies Tomo also 22 shows

----------


## maryland

> Ernakulam Multies Tomo also 22 shows


 :Band:  :Clap:  :Band:

----------


## maryland

> Tcr gananm second show 50 % booking und show time 9.30 . Ganam next week countinue cheyyum


mmade swantham thrissur.... :Rockon:

----------


## abraham

From friday cinemax 4 Shows pvr lulu 5 Shows

----------


## Rangeela

> Ernakulam Multies Tomo also 22 shows


 :Drum:  :Drum:  :Cheerleader:  :Drum:  :Drum:

----------


## maryland

> 


raathri aayappozhaano drum-adi.. :Doh:

----------


## maryland

> From friday cinemax 4 Shows pvr lulu 5 Shows


 :Yahoo:  :Yahoo:  :Yahoo:

----------


## Rangeela

> From friday cinemax 4 Shows pvr lulu 5 Shows


 :Drum:  :Drum:  :Drum:

----------


## Mike



----------


## Thomachayan

> Sold out on a working day in Bangalore.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G360FY using Tapatalk


May be u r wrong..
7pm show duck aaayrnnu
Link
https://in.bookmyshow.com/bookticket...07#!seatlayout



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## maryland

> 


 :Clap:  :Clap:  :Clap:

----------


## maryland

> May be u r wrong..
> 7pm show duck aaayrnnu
> Link
> https://in.bookmyshow.com/bookticket...07#!seatlayout
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 :Gathering:  :Ayyo:  :Roll: 
working day, bangalore, HF... :Ayyo:

----------


## Antonio

> May be u r wrong..
> 7pm show duck aaayrnnu
> Link
> https://in.bookmyshow.com/bookticket...07#!seatlayout
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Ithu 10pm Alle??
7pm duck aayalum 10pm nu aalu vannu kaanum.

----------


## jeeva

Padam kandirunnu Kollam aduthu Kanda oru nalla cinima kuttaghal oknkure undavum ennalum mammutty enna tharathe eghane Kanan agrahikunno athu ee cinima yil undu...deserving success....

----------


## Rangeela

> 


 :Cheerleader:  :Cheerleader:  :Cheerleader:

----------


## ikka

> From friday cinemax 4 Shows pvr lulu 5 Shows


 :Band:   :Band:

----------


## abraham

ഇന്നലെ ഡെറിക് അബ്രഹാമിനെ മൂന്നാം തവണയും കണ്ടു.. എന്തോ ആദ്യ രണ്ട് തവണ കണ്ടതിനേക്കാൾ കൂടുതൽ ഇഷ്ട്ടായി.. മമ്മൂക്കയുടെ പല നോട്ടത്തിലും ഇരുത്തത്തിലും ഒരു royality feel ചെയ്യും.. എടുത്ത് പറയേണ്ട വേറെ ഒന്ന് costumes ആൺ അഭിജിത് നായർ അതിന് ഒരു കയ്യടി അർഹിക്കുന്നുണ്ട്..  ബന്ധങ്ങൾ എന്ന സോങ് കിടു.. അതിൽ റോഡ് സൈഡിലൂടെ മമ്മൂക്ക നടന്ന വരുന്ന scene ഒക്കെ കിടു ആയി എടുത്തിട്ടുണ്ട്...

----------


## Mike

EKM Kavitha #SecondShow

----------


## Sajil K R

Kottayam second show

Sent from my Lenovo A6020a40 using Tapatalk

----------


## The wrong one

Sidil flowers ulla oru roadiloode nadannu varunna scene alle enikkum nalla ishtapettu aa scene


> ഇന്നലെ ഡെറിക് അബ്രഹാമിനെ മൂന്നാം തവണയും കണ്ടു.. എന്തോ ആദ്യ രണ്ട് തവണ കണ്ടതിനേക്കാൾ കൂടുതൽ ഇഷ്ട്ടായി.. മമ്മൂക്കയുടെ പല നോട്ടത്തിലും ഇരുത്തത്തിലും ഒരു royality feel ചെയ്യും.. എടുത്ത് പറയേണ്ട വേറെ ഒന്ന് costumes ആൺ അഭിജിത് നായർ അതിന് ഒരു കയ്യടി അർഹിക്കുന്നുണ്ട്..  ബന്ധങ്ങൾ എന്ന സോങ് കിടു.. അതിൽ റോഡ് സൈഡിലൂടെ മമ്മൂക്ക നടന്ന വരുന്ന scene ഒക്കെ കിടു ആയി എടുത്തിട്ടുണ്ട്...


Sent from my SM-T231 using Tapatalk

----------


## abraham

> Sidil flowers ulla oru roadiloode nadannu varunna scene alle enikkum nalla ishtapettu aa scene
> 
> Sent from my SM-T231 using Tapatalk


അതു തന്നെ..

----------


## david john

Kavita sttus is unbelievable

----------


## Kannan Mahesh

Multi collection?

----------


## perumal

80 lakhs adikulale by sunday!

----------


## Saathan



----------


## Mike

കാലിക്കറ്റ് അപ്സര ഫസ്റ്റ് ഷോ

----------


## Mike

ആലപ്പുഴ കൈരളി ഫസ്റ്റ് ഷോ

----------


## Mike

roi

----------


## Rajamaanikyam

> 


Naale collection improve cheytholum.. Innu Germany and Brazil matches karanamundaya kuravanu...

----------


## sachin

Howz AS performance in GCC....
mojoyil uae collxn vanno??

----------


## Kannadi

Sunday 83lac cover cheyyumennu thonnunnu from multy

Sent from my SM-G610F using Tapatalk

----------


## Iyyer The Great

> From friday cinemax 4 Shows pvr lulu 5 Shows


Very good..all 9 in big screens...PVR il 2nd weekinekkaal capacity und 3rd week il..PVR gold oru show koodi kittiyaal kidu..

----------


## Oruvan1

> ഇന്നലെ ഡെറിക് അബ്രഹാമിനെ മൂന്നാം തവണയും കണ്ടു.. എന്തോ ആദ്യ രണ്ട് തവണ കണ്ടതിനേക്കാൾ കൂടുതൽ ഇഷ്ട്ടായി.. മമ്മൂക്കയുടെ പല നോട്ടത്തിലും ഇരുത്തത്തിലും ഒരു royality feel ചെയ്യും.. എടുത്ത് പറയേണ്ട വേറെ ഒന്ന് costumes ആൺ അഭിജിത് നായർ അതിന് ഒരു കയ്യടി അർഹിക്കുന്നുണ്ട്..  ബന്ധങ്ങൾ എന്ന സോങ് കിടു.. അതിൽ റോഡ് സൈഡിലൂടെ മമ്മൂക്ക നടന്ന വരുന്ന scene ഒക്കെ കിടു ആയി എടുത്തിട്ടുണ്ട്...


Correct.. 
Chila looks and style okke munne kanaaatha type

----------


## frincekjoseph

Good Going for AS.............

Ikka Mass...............

----------


## Kuruvila

ഈ ഫ്രൈഡേ ബാലുശ്ശേരി സന്ധ്യ ഡെറിക് ദർശനം ✌😘

Sent from my 1201 using Tapatalk

----------


## ikka

*Abrahinte Santhathikal -- UAE 2nd Week

Edited and updated in next page*

----------


## twist369

Naale multi etra shows kaanum?

----------


## perumal

> *Abrahinte Santhathikal -- UAE 2nd Week
> 
> Dubai*
> Galleria (1.30, 4.30, 7.30, 10.30, 1.30)
> 
> Al Quoz Cinema (1, 4, 7, 10pm), 12.30 latenight (Thur)
> 
> Novo Ibn Battuta (10.30, 12, 1.30, 3, 4.30, 6, 7.30, 9, 10.30, 12, 1.30);
> 
> ...


Kidu analo.. first week ethra arnu??

----------


## perumal

> Very good..all 9 in big screens...PVR il 2nd weekinekkaal capacity und 3rd week il..PVR gold oru show koodi kittiyaal kidu..


Kidu  :Yeye:

----------


## perumal

> Naale collection improve cheytholum.. Innu Germany and Brazil matches karanamundaya kuravanu...


Innu njangada england ntem belgium ntem kaliyund..athenna england ne arkum vende  :Kettoda:

----------


## Aromal1095

Abraham Team Promorion works kurachu down aayoo ennu samshayam ! Multi today booking enganeyaanu  ? E weekil oru above 85 okke vannirunnekilil .....

----------


## Antonio

> Abraham Team Promorion works kurachu down aayoo ennu samshayam ! Multi today booking enganeyaanu  ? E weekil oru above 85 okke vannirunnekilil .....


Erekkure promotion down aanu..
Producer n production team nte time aanu ini..3rd week onwards..

----------


## KOBRA

25 days poster with collection varanam

----------


## KOBRA

> EKM Kavitha #SecondShow



*Kidu anallo working day  500+ kanumallo*

----------


## KOBRA

> Kottayam second show
> 
> Sent from my Lenovo A6020a40 using Tapatalk



Kollam good

----------


## loudspeaker

everybody say memmories ikka miss... 
i had doubt how.... 
but after seeing this .... ikka u really missed a biggest bb...................memmories 1st 50cr movie

----------


## ikka

> everybody say memmories ikka miss... 
> i had doubt how.... 
> but after seeing this .... ikka u really missed a biggest bb...................memmories 1st 50cr movie


 @loudspeaker Kuwait  Second week theater updates please...

----------


## loudspeaker

> @loudspeaker Kuwait  Second week theater updates please...


echiri pulikkum.... 
our policy minimum days maximum collection....

----------


## ikka

> *Abrahinte Santhathikal -- UAE 2nd Week
> 
> Dubai*
> Galleria (1.30, 4.30, 7.30, 10.30, 1.30)
> 
> Al Quoz Cinema (1, 4, 7, 10pm), 12.30 latenight (Thur)
> 
> Novo Ibn Battuta (10.30, 12, 1.30, 3, 4.30, 6, 7.30, 9, 10.30, 12, 1.30);
> 
> ...





> Kidu analo.. first week ethra arnu??


270 Shows / day in week-1 !!! Most likely to cross over 10Cr in GCC by this Saturday!!! Heavy collections from GCC!!!

----------


## ikka

> echiri pulikkum.... 
> our policy minimum days maximum collection....


I can see 6 shows...Any more shows??

*CINESCAPE 360*

*2D*


18:2521:05
*CINESCAPE AJIAL*

*2D*


16:1521:25
*CINESCAPE PLAZA*

*2D*


15:4518:45
https://www.cinescape.com.kw/movie-d...al---Malayalam

----------


## loudspeaker

> I can see 6 shows...Any more shows??
> 
> *CINESCAPE 360*
> 
> *2D*
> 
> 
> 18:2521:05
> *CINESCAPE AJIAL*
> ...



ok let call cinwscape

----------


## loudspeaker

*@ ikka 

kwt 
thursday  - 6 shows 
friday -4 shows 
saturday - 4 shows 
sunday monday tuesday - 3 shows 

as of now 
*

----------


## ikka

> *@ ikka 
> 
> kwt 
> thursday  - 6 shows 
> friday -4 shows 
> saturday - 4 shows 
> sunday monday tuesday - 3 shows 
> 
> as of now 
> *


OK..Thanks

----------


## perumal

> 270 Shows / day in week-1 !!! Most likely to cross over 10Cr in GCC by this Saturday!!! Heavy collections from GCC!!!


Superb going!!

----------


## Dy johnson

> *Abrahinte Santhathikal -- UAE 2nd Week
> 
> Dubai*
> Galleria (1.30, 4.30, 7.30, 10.30, 1.30)
> 
> Al Quoz Cinema (1, 4, 7, 10pm), 12.30 latenight (Thur)
> 
> Novo Ibn Battuta (10.30, 12, 1.30, 3, 4.30, 6, 7.30, 9, 10.30, 12, 1.30);
> 
> ...


Vox city center sharjah 4 shows,Newly opened last week 5 shows undayirunnu. last Friday  poirunnu ticet kittiyilla..

----------


## ikka

Edited and updated in next session

----------


## loudspeaker

> Vox city center sharjah 4 shows,Newly opened last week also 4 shows undayirunnu. last Friday  poirunnu ticet kittiyilla..


go on time ... 
counter will close after 10 minutes of the movie start.

----------


## ikka

> Vox city center sharjah 4 shows,Newly opened last week 5 shows undayirunnu. last Friday  poirunnu ticet kittiyilla..


Thanks ... Added!!!

----------


## Dy johnson

> go on time ... 
> counter will close after 10 minutes of the movie start.


night 2 shows sold out,for another show 2 seats where remaining ...

----------


## pokkiri brothers

> *@ ikka 
> 
> kwt 
> thursday  - 6 shows 
> friday -4 shows 
> saturday - 4 shows 
> sunday monday tuesday - 3 shows 
> 
> as of now 
> *



Kuwait Update: 

On 28-Jun-18, Total 6 shows 

From 29-Jun-18 to 30-Jun-18, Total 4 shows per day

From 01-Jul-18 to 04-Jul-18, Total 3 shows per day

----------


## ikka

*Abrahinte Santhathikal -- GCC 2nd Week

UAE

**Dubai*
Al Quoz Cinema (1, 7pm)

Novo Ibn Battuta (11.40, 2.40, 5.40, 8.40, 11.40);

Novo Dragon Mart (10, 1, 4, 7, 10, 1)

VOX Cineplex -(Thur-11.20am), (Fri-11.10am, 2.30), (Sat - 11am, 2.10), (from Sun -11.10, 2.20. 5.30, 8.40, 11.50)

VOX (Deira City Centre - Thur-Sat -10.40, 1.50, 5, 8.10, 11.20), (from Sun - 10.20, 1.30, 4.40, 7.50, 11)

VOX (Burjuman - Thur-11.15, 2.25, 5.35, 8.45, 11.55)

(from Sat-10.15, 1.25, 4.35, 7.45, 11)

VOX (Shindagha City Centre -from Fri - 10.10, 1.20, 4.30, 7.40, 10.50), 

*Sharjah*
Novo Megamall (10, 12.50, 3.40, 6.25, 9.20, 12.10); 

Novo Sahara (10, 3.15, 8.20)

Oscar Al Shaab Village (6.30, 9, 11.30pm) 

Vox City Centre -- 4 Shows

*Ajman*
VOX (City Centre- 1.50, 8.30),

*Umm Al Quwain*
Granada (5, 8, 11pm) 

*Fujairah*
Dana (10.15, 12.4, 3.15, 5.45, 8, 10.30, 1)

*Ras Al Khaimah*
Gulf Cinema (1.45, 5, 8, 10.45) 

*Abu Dhabi*
National (Thur-11.15, 2, 5, 8, 10.30, 1), (Fri-11, 1.30, 3.50, 8.40, 11.15, 12.45)

Grand Safeer (Thur -1.30, 4.30, 7.30, 10.30, 1), 

(Fri-10.45am & 1am), (from Fri -1.30, 4.30, 7.30, 10.30)

Novo Trade Center (10, 3.30, 9); 

Al Wahda (4, 6.45, 9, 9.15, 11.45pm)

VOX (Marina Mall - (Thur-7.30pm, 10.45pm), (from Fri-12am)

Cine Royal (Khalidiyah- 12.45, 6, 8.15, 11.20pm);

Cine Royal (Dalma -11, 1.55, 4.50, 7.45, 10.45)

Cine Royal (Deerfields -1, 6.30pm)

Cine Royal (Ruwais - 6, 8.45pm)


Total == 110 Shows / Day*
*https://www.khaleejtimes.com/uae-cinema-listing/movie/malayalam/20180621/133300/abrahams-santhathikal

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*Qatar

*City Center Cinema, West Bay

10:45 AM03:45 PM08:45 PM11:15 PM


Asian Town Cinemas

7 Shows


*Total = 11 Shows / Day

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
**
Kuwait

*Cinescape - Thursday 6 Shows ,  Friday/ Sat 4, Mon - 3 Shows

*Average - 4 Shows / Day*
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*Oman
*City Cinemas -- 8 Shows
Vox Cinemas -- 8 Shows

*Total == 16 Shows / Day

*https://oman.voxcinemas.com/movies/abrahams-santhathikal-malayalam#showtimes

https://www.citycinemaoman.net/Movie...K6cSM7AvLqI%3d

*----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
**Behrain

**SEEF (I):* 11.30 AM. + 4.30 + 9.30 PM.
*AL HAMRA:* 6.00 + (12.00 MN THURS/FRI)

*Total == 5 Shows / Day

*http://bahraincinema.com/movies/abrahams/*
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*
*Total GCC - 146 Shows / day*
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
 @Madhavanunni

----------


## Deepu k

> everybody say memmories ikka miss... 
> i had doubt how.... 
> but after seeing this .... ikka u really missed a biggest bb...................memmories 1st 50cr movie


Ithu njan munpe paranjathanu.memories kandiittu mammottkku valare ishtappettu kadha parajappol ingane varumennu pratheeshichillannu jeethuvinodu paranjathai jeethu oru magazineil paranjittundu.

----------


## perumal

This week ethra shows kitum?


Last week le kure other releases reduced akile nallonam like tik tik & oceans oke?

Cochin Multiplexes Show Count From FRI

#AbrahaminteSanthathikal 22sh

#NjanMarykutty 15sh

#JurassicWorld 13sh

#Incredibles2 10s

#TikTikTik 10sh

#Oceans8 9s

#Race3 5sh

#Golisoda2 3sh

#AravindanteAthidhikal 2s

#Kaala 2sh

#Hereditary 2sh

#SudaniFromNigeria 1sh

#BTech 1sh

----------


## ikka

PVR: Lulu, Kochi


 M-Ticket



 F&B




09:45 AM
12:45 PM
04:00 PM
07:15 PM
10:15 PM
Cinemax: Oberon, Kochi

 M-Ticket



 F&B




10:15 AM
12:30 PM
07:15 PM
10:15 PM
Q Cinemas: Gold Souk Grande



10:20 AM
04:20 PM
08:00 PM
10:00 PM
Casino Talkies A/C 2K 3D: Aluva


 M-Ticket




12:30 PM
03:30 PM
06:30 PM
09:30 PM
Cancellation Available
Pan Cinemas: Nucleus Mall

 M-Ticket




12:55 PM
03:35 PM
11:15 PM

*16 Shows / Day* ...PVR Gold to update!!!
 @perumal

----------


## perumal

So far 16 shows updated for tmrw..
6/16 shows before matinee time!!  :Hmmm:

----------


## perumal

Sanju 19 shows so far  :Doh: 
Theevandi 12 shows
Pan yet to update

----------


## Antonio

> So far 16 shows updated for tmrw..
> 6/16 shows before matinee time!!


Sabaaaaash

----------


## jumail pala

> *Abrahinte Santhathikal -- GCC 2nd Week
> 
> UAE
> 
> Dubai*
> Galleria (1.30, 4.30, 7.30, 10.30, 1.30)
> 
> Al Quoz Cinema (1, 4, 7, 10pm), 12.30 latenight (Thur)
> 
> ...




UAE ithra onum illa show.......

----------


## ikka

> UAE ithra onum illa show.......


Its as per khaleej times... They have updated now...and i have edited...thanks 4 the update

----------


## loudspeaker

> Kuwait Update: 
> 
> On 28-Jun-18, Total 6 shows 
> 
> From 29-Jun-18 to 30-Jun-18, Total 4 shows per day
> 
> From 01-Jul-18 to 04-Jul-18, Total 3 shows per day


2012..........
ningal kwt il undo....
wer in kwt 
which company..
padam kandoo

----------


## jumail pala

> Its as per khaleej times... They have updated now...and i have edited...thanks 4 the update



ipo change ayittu undu...but athil koduthathil kooduthal shows kalikkunu undu

----------


## perumal

> Its as per khaleej times... They have updated now...and i have edited...thanks 4 the update


Link plz????

----------


## ikka

> ipo change ayittu undu...but athil koduthathil kooduthal shows kalikkunu undu


Yes ...Edited now...As per that 106 shows + 4 shows in Vox Sharjah as updated here...So total 110 Shows...Thanks...

----------


## ikka

> Link plz????


Postil thanne link ittitundu....they seems to have given earlier list in the present date , but changed later!!!

----------


## jumail pala

> Yes ...Edited now...As per that 106 shows + 4 shows in Vox Sharjah as updated here...So total 110 Shows...Thanks...



al ain club cinema inu 3 shows undu from tomorrow 2 shows ...

----------


## ikka



----------


## MALABARI

blockbuster in gcc also....second week around 150 shows  :cheers:

----------


## misbah7722

> Yes ...Edited now...As per that 106 shows + 4 shows in Vox Sharjah as updated here...So total 110 Shows...Thanks...


Vox - 43+ Novo - 29 + Cineroyal - 12 + Oscar - 8 + star - 37 + Al alin club 3

Bhai online nokk.. Epaper and news papers pakatgum update aavunath sheri alla

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk

----------


## perumal

Theevandi postponededed????  :Thinking:

----------


## MALABARI

> Theevandi postponededed????


almost  :Cool:

----------


## Mike

So ee week um valya competetion illaa.....  :Band:  

almost 500+ shows/ Day  maintain cheyam angane anel.. 

Weekend thooki adikkam  :Band:  




> Theevandi postponededed????

----------


## perumal

> So ee week um valya competetion illaa.....  
> 
> almost 500+ shows/ Day  maintain cheyam angane anel.. 
> 
> Weekend thooki adikkam


Urapayatila

----------


## bellari

> Urapayatila


Ente orma seriyanenkil ..Oru ikka padam oru compitation illathe odunnathu apoorvam sambavam aane ..

----------


## ikka

From tomorrow , new theater opening in EKM.....M-Cinemas....Chettibhagam Main Rd, Varapuzha, Near Christ The King Roman Catholic Church, Kochi, Kerala 683517, India



M Cinemas: Kochi
12:15 PM
03:15 PM
06:15 PM
09:15 PM


https://www.facebook.com/mcinemas9/

----------


## HighnesS

> From tomorrow , new theater opening in EKM.....M-Cinemas....Chettibhagam Main Rd, Varapuzha, Near Christ The King Roman Catholic Church, Kochi, Kerala 683517, India
> 
> 
> 
> M Cinemas: Kochi
> 12:15 PM
> 03:15 PM
> 06:15 PM
> 09:15 PM
> ...


Edappally Vanitha theatrinu cheriya adiyaakum.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Mike

avde theevandi charted arunnallo..... 





> From tomorrow , new theater opening in EKM.....M-Cinemas....Chettibhagam Main Rd, Varapuzha, Near Christ The King Roman Catholic Church, Kochi, Kerala 683517, India
> 
> 
> 
> M Cinemas: Kochi
> 12:15 PM
> 03:15 PM
> 06:15 PM
> 09:15 PM
> ...

----------


## ikka

> avde theevandi charted arunnallo.....


BMS update...May b Theevandi getting postponed!!!

----------


## Mike

nale oru 25 days paper add with theater list  vannal kollarnnu....

----------


## maryland

> nale oru 25 days paper add with theater list  vannal kollarnnu....


varum..
varanamallo... :Band:

----------


## Antonio

> Theevandi postponededed????


Tovino innalem koode Countdown ittirunnu.
Ithippo Amma issue kaaranam release okke vaikumo???

----------


## perumal

> From tomorrow , new theater opening in EKM.....M-Cinemas....Chettibhagam Main Rd, Varapuzha, Near Christ The King Roman Catholic Church, Kochi, Kerala 683517, India
> 
> 
> 
> M Cinemas: Kochi
> 12:15 PM
> 03:15 PM
> 06:15 PM
> 09:15 PM
> ...


Wow!! Varapuzha  :Drum:   :Drum:  
Great news

----------


## Don David

Completing 7700 shows by today  :Band: 

Sent from my vivo 1723 using Tapatalk

----------


## ikka

> Tovino innalem koode Countdown ittirunnu.
> Ithippo Amma issue kaaranam release okke vaikumo???


WC Argentina match followed by Portugal on Saturday!!

----------


## ikka

> Wow!! Varapuzha   
> Great news


Bhai location Evideya???

----------


## udaips

> This week ethra shows kitum?
> 
> 
> Last week le kure other releases reduced akile nallonam like tik tik & oceans oke?
> 
> Cochin Multiplexes Show Count From FRI
> 
> #AbrahaminteSanthathikal 22sh
> 
> ...


Sanju undu... 19 shows without Pan cinemas.. Theevandi illenkil shows koodum.. As of now 16sh for AS

----------


## King Amal

Theevandi... Postponed to 6th July. There is a animal welfare certificate is need for a horse visual in KUNJALIMARAKKAR teaser. It will get only on coming Monday. That is the reason..

----------


## Mike



----------


## Mike

so ee week valya show reduction undavilla.........




> Theevandi... Postponed to 6th July. There is a animal welfare certificate is need for a horse visual in KUNJALIMARAKKAR teaser. It will get only on coming Monday. That is the reason..

----------


## Iyyer The Great

> From tomorrow , new theater opening in EKM.....M-Cinemas....Chettibhagam Main Rd, Varapuzha, Near Christ The King Roman Catholic Church, Kochi, Kerala 683517, India
> 
> 
> 
> M Cinemas: Kochi
> 12:15 PM
> 03:15 PM
> 06:15 PM
> 09:15 PM
> ...


Multi collection veendum split aavumo  :Doh:

----------


## Iyyer The Great

> Theevandi... Postponed to 6th July. There is a animal welfare certificate is need for a horse visual in KUNJALIMARAKKAR teaser. It will get only on coming Monday. That is the reason..


Appo animation teaser alle

----------


## Iyyer The Great

> Sanju undu... 19 shows without Pan cinemas.. Theevandi illenkil shows koodum.. As of now 16sh for AS


PVR gold full updated alla ennu tjonnunnu

----------


## perumal

> Theevandi... Postponed to 6th July. There is a animal welfare certificate is need for a horse visual in KUNJALIMARAKKAR teaser. It will get only on coming Monday. That is the reason..


athinu vendi rls oke matuo ??

----------


## perumal

> Multi collection veendum split aavumo


small capcity  anu...180 something
ipo BMS nokumbo 2 show ulu...rest not updated...

----------


## Iyyer The Great

> athinu vendi rls oke matuo ??


Reason enthaayalum padam postponed..August cinemas page posted..

----------


## Iyyer The Great

Appo 20+ shows chance und  :Drum:

----------


## pokkiri brothers

> 2012..........
> ningal kwt il undo....
> wer in kwt 
> which company..
> padam kandoo


hehe.. 3 varshamaay ivde kuwaitil und njn...Stay in Mangaf... wrking in NBTC... padamokke irangiya day thanne kandarunnu.. pinne kazhinja monday 2nd timeum poyi kandu  :Popcorn:  ningl eth companyila?

----------


## maryland

> 


 :Yahoo:  :Yahoo:  :Yahoo:

----------


## Phantom 369

> Theevandi... Postponed to 6th July. There is a animal welfare certificate is need for a horse visual in KUNJALIMARAKKAR teaser. It will get only on coming Monday. That is the reason..


serikkum teaser ondoo 🤔

----------


## Mike

Nale vere etha releases..

Theevandi postponed...

Pnne Sanju.. athu Multiyil othungum... not an issue at all

Any other Malayalam movies ??? 

Anto etho oru padam eduthitundu ennu kettu...... " KIDU ' ..... ullathano ??

----------


## Deewana

> Completing 7700 shows by today 
> 
> Sent from my vivo 1723 using Tapatalk


Check PM !!!!!!!!!!

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk

----------


## Deewana

> 


Ngeeeeeee... Ith ivide anallo... Onn poyi nokkyaaalo  :Smile: 

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk

----------


## perumal

abrahaminte santhathikal charted in audi 1 M Cinemas, Varapuzha as per BMS ( 4 shows,  ~250 seats)

 nerathe audi 2 arnu (180 seats)

----------


## david john

M cinemas varapuzha etha theater

Anyway nale opening with a.s

----------


## Phantom 369

Abraham Tomorrow Onwards 14 shows @Trivandrum Multiplex:

Ariesplex - 4 Shows
Carnival Mall of Travancore - 6 Shows
Carnival Green Field - 4 Shows

----------


## Deewana

B L O C K B U S T E R   :Cool:

----------


## Mike

ee weekend koode plichadukkane ............

----------


## maryland

> B L O C K B U S T E R


vannallo vanamaala... :Hiya:

----------


## Deewana

> vannallo vanamaala...


He he... Busy life !!!!

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk

----------


## david john

> He he... Busy life !!!!
> 
> Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


Thanikentja ivde karyam

----------


## jumail pala



----------


## Deewana

> Thanikentja ivde karyam


Adendaaa varaaan paadille ?

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk

----------


## Deewana

So happy for the movie.. 3 vattam kandu ..   :Clap: 

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk

----------


## K K R

> He he... Busy life !!!!
> 
> Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


 :Hi:   :Hi:   :Hi:

----------


## DAVID007

നാളത്തെ എല്ലാ പത്രങ്ങളിലും അബ്രഹാമിന്*റെ മൂന്നാം വാര പരസ്യം ഉണ്ടാകും.😍 😘

Sent from my SM-G360FY using Tapatalk

----------


## roshy

> നാളത്തെ എല്ലാ പത്രങ്ങളിലും അബ്രഹാമിന്*റെ മൂന്നാം വാര പരസ്യം ഉണ്ടാകും.😍 😘
> 
> Sent from my SM-G360FY using Tapatalk


ആ  തീയേറ്റർ നമ്പേഴ്സിന് പകരം ഷോ കൌണ്ട് കൊടുത്തിരുന്നെങ്കിൽ ഒന്ന് കൂടി ഇമ്പാക്ട് കിട്ടുമായിരുന്നു

----------


## Mike

nthelum avatte..... 

Ithu thanne valya karyam  :Band:  







> ആ  തീയേറ്റർ നമ്പേഴ്സിന് പകരം ഷോ കൌണ്ട് കൊടുത്തിരുന്നെങ്കിൽ ഒന്ന് കൂടി ഇമ്പാക്ട് കിട്ടുമായിരുന്നു

----------


## Malik

> Nale vere etha releases..
> 
> Theevandi postponed...
> 
> Pnne Sanju.. athu Multiyil othungum... not an issue at all
> 
> Any other Malayalam movies ??? 
> 
> Anto etho oru padam eduthitundu ennu kettu...... " KIDU ' ..... ullathano ??


Yaa,athu rls undu.Cheriya rls aanu.

----------


## Kuruvila

> 


കിടു ക്യാപ്ഷൻ 👌👌👌
കുറച്ചു വലിയ പോസ്റ്റർ ആയിരുന്നേൽ കിടക്കും😍💖

Sent from my 1201 using Tapatalk

----------


## Antonio

Varappuzha M cinemas nalathekk Ella shows um Red....

----------


## haidin mammookka

> Varappuzha M cinemas nalathekk Ella shows um Red....


Ath agne kanikunnatha

Sent from my HUAWEI Y560-L02 using Tapatalk

----------


## Antonio

PVR gold ille??
16 as of now..
PAN first 12.55 aakki..good move...
Tripunithura nalekk 4 shows..athil moonnum ippozhe RED...

----------


## Mike

blocked seats anu bhai .......




> Varappuzha M cinemas nalathekk Ella shows um Red....

----------


## Antonio

> Ath agne kanikunnatha
> 
> Sent from my HUAWEI Y560-L02 using Tapatalk


Front 4 row booking illa, Bakki filling fast enne meaning ullooo..

----------


## Deewana

> 


Neee ivide okke undooo ? :p

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk

----------


## Balram

> Varappuzha M cinemas nalathekk Ella shows um Red....


adhu endho mistake aanu bro.. out of 244 seats 120 seats blocked aanu.. so minimum 5 tickets online booked aayal red kaanikum...  :Confused:

----------


## Malik

> PVR gold ille??
> 16 as of now..
> PAN first 12.55 aakki..good move...
> Tripunithura nalekk 4 shows..athil moonnum ippozhe RED...


Tripunithura okke blocked seats aanu

----------


## Rangeela

> നാളത്തെ എല്ലാ പത്രങ്ങളിലും അബ്രഹാമിന്*റെ മൂന്നാം വാര പരസ്യം ഉണ്ടാകും. 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G360FY using Tapatalk


 super ad!!!!

----------


## Abin thomas

Will complete 10k plus shows this week

----------


## abraham



----------


## AJAY

> 


Murugannanu paniyaayi thudangi......
Remake rights huge amount poyennannu arinjathu....ullathaano? Somebody confirm.

----------


## Antonio

Theevandi release mattiyathinum nalla chorichil thudangi...Mafia of Abraham teams aanennu..nte ponnoooo...naadinte pokkeeee

----------


## vipi

> Theevandi release mattiyathinum nalla chorichil thudangi...Mafia of Abraham teams aanennu..nte ponnoooo...naadinte pokkeeee


Theevandi release maattiyappol mammookka maunam paalichu ennum paranju abu varum ippo


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## mujthaba

> Theevandi release mattiyathinum nalla chorichil thudangi...Mafia of Abraham teams aanennu..nte ponnoooo...naadinte pokkeeee


Bhaik ithinum mathram durantha varthakal evde ninnu kitunnu :-p

----------


## abraham

Nedumangad saraswathi First show

----------


## abraham

ഷൊർണുർ അനുരാഗ്

----------


## Loud speaker

Ithil Ikka Siddique ne Aadhyam Kaanumbol Oru Nottam Und Jailil Vech...  Huff🔥🔥🔥
No need of any flashback...

----------


## Akhil krishnan

GCC



Sent from my LLD-AL10 using Tapatalk

----------


## Akhil krishnan

> Theevandi release mattiyathinum nalla chorichil thudangi...Mafia of Abraham teams aanennu..nte ponnoooo...naadinte pokkeeee


appo enganeya nale ikka de kolam kathikalle

Sent from my LLD-AL10 using Tapatalk

----------


## Rachu

> RACHU APPO JEEVICHIRIPPUNDU





> Ithaarithu????





> Evidokke undo????


  :Hi:  busy family life aayipoyi  :Hi:

----------


## Abin thomas

> Theevandi release mattiyathinum nalla chorichil thudangi...Mafia of Abraham teams aanennu..nte ponnoooo...naadinte pokkeeee


Next week my story confirmed anu.nipa football ennoke paranj padam matiyath arude kuttama.my story oke ethra nalayi matunnu.pinneyano theevandi.august cinema greatfather xmasinu irakum ennu paranj poster vare adichatha.cinema strike karanam jan26 ennu paranj.ennit pinnem mati.ennit marchila kond irakiye.tgf irangi ella weekilum chavaru pole padam irangi.apo ath lalettante mafia arikum alle :Laughing: njn evdem ingane oru news kandilla.bhai ethelum chorichil group il kandathavum.athinte reply paranjennu mathram.adhyayita ithrem oru freerun kitane.beacause its an off season.abraham nalla wom arunna konda pidichu nilkunne.

----------


## Iyyer The Great

Boycott movies of amma executive members campaign okke thudangiyittund  :Laughing:  
Ee weekend chilappo rush koodum  :Laughing:

----------


## Mike

Abu over akki chalamakkunna lakshanam anu.. 


> Theevandi release maattiyappol mammookka maunam paalichu ennum paranju abu varum ippo
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Mike

Mammotty de padam kanarthu എന്നൊരു hashtag campaign koode abune kondu thudangikkanam.

Kolakolli rush avum avum nale muthal..

Abraham peril nthelum Controversy koode kuthi kettiyal polichadukkam  :Band: 


> Boycott movies of amma executive members campaign okke thudangiyittund  
> Ee weekend chilappo rush koodum

----------


## Antonio

> Bhaik ithinum mathram durantha varthakal evde ninnu kitunnu :-p


FK mathramalla Lokam..
Social media vereyum und...

----------


## AJAY

> Abu over akki chalamakkunna lakshanam anu..


Kanjavu teams aanu...swantham padam theatre kittandu varumbol padicholum..

----------


## Antonio

> Next week my story confirmed anu.nipa football ennoke paranj padam matiyath arude kuttama.my story oke ethra nalayi matunnu.pinneyano theevandi.august cinema greatfather xmasinu irakum ennu paranj poster vare adichatha.cinema strike karanam jan26 ennu paranj.ennit pinnem mati.ennit marchila kond irakiye.tgf irangi ella weekilum chavaru pole padam irangi.apo ath lalettante mafia arikum allenjn evdem ingane oru news kandilla.bhai ethelum chorichil group il kandathavum.athinte reply paranjennu mathram.adhyayita ithrem oru freerun kitane.beacause its an off season.abraham nalla wom arunna konda pidichu nilkunne.


Theevandi release mattiyenna August cinemas nte official post nte thazhathe 2-3 comments aanu... randinum njan reply um koduthu...enikk theri vilikal vannekkam...
Ividem ethand same aanallo..
Arinja kaaryam parayuka ennathayirunnu udhesham... parayunnillaa..ini shradhikkam..

Correct words- " Aalillathe odikkondirikkunna oru super hit chithrathinu aale koottan Ulla megastar nte adavu"
Next- Mammootty kkum avarude bheeshanikkim vazhangiya August cinemas nodu pucham matharam" 
Enikku prathikarikkan thonni, cheythu..
Ivide paranju...athre ulloo...

----------


## bellari

> Theevandi release mattiyenna August cinemas nte official post nte thazhathe 2-3 comments aanu... randinum njan reply um koduthu...enikk theri vilikal vannekkam...
> Ividem ethand same aanallo..
> Arinja kaaryam parayuka ennathayirunnu udhesham... parayunnillaa..ini shradhikkam..
> 
> Correct words- " Aalillathe odikkondirikkunna oru super hit chithrathinu aale koottan Ulla megastar nte adavu"
> Next- Mammootty kkum avarude bheeshanikkim vazhangiya August cinemas nodu pucham matharam" 
> Enikku prathikarikkan thonni, cheythu..
> Ivide paranju...athre ulloo...


Theevandi naayikYude perandh a nalla saadhanam aanallo aval .

----------


## Akhil krishnan

> Theevandi naayikYude perandh a nalla saadhanam aanallo aval .


samyuktha menon

----------


## Antonio

> Theevandi naayikYude perandh a nalla saadhanam aanallo aval .


Broooo....
Samyamanam...

----------


## perumal

multies il shows koodiyile??? slots bakiyundo @Iyyer The Great ??

----------


## Antonio

17 shows..
PVR n Cinemax 5sh each
Q 4sh
PAN 3sh
No PVR Gold.

----------


## bellari

> Broooo....
> Samyamanam...


Naan google search cheythu valya look onnumilla ..sexy rols inu pattum body structure

----------


## Antonio

> Naan google search cheythu valya look onnumilla ..sexy rols inu pattum body structure


Broooo...
FK il ninnu parasya vicharanayum koodathe purathaakkatte..
He he...

----------


## bellari

> 17 shows..
> PVR n Cinemax 5sh each
> Q 4sh
> PAN 3sh
> No PVR Gold.


Thaan full time ella thread lum undallo 
Endha paripaadi thanikku ..Place evida ..
Ekm aanenkil meet cheyyam ..

----------


## bellari

> Broooo...
> FK il ninnu parasya vicharanayum koodathe purathaakkatte..
> He he...


Nammale onnum aarum purathakilla bro ..
Numma fk get to get her okke participation ulla member aanu

----------


## melparambu

*Abraham Burjuman 8:40 PM*

----------


## Iyyer The Great

> multies il shows koodiyile??? slots bakiyundo @Iyyer The Great ??


17..final aayennu thonnunnu

----------


## MANNADIAR

Saturday 2nd show kananam ennu vijarikunnu, njanum 3 year old son um... Kottayam thirakayirikumalle @Abin thomas??? Koothatttukulam avum souksryam

----------


## Antonio

> Nammale onnum aarum purathakilla bro ..
> Numma fk get to get her okke participation ulla member aanu


Enne purathakkalleee..Chumma paranjathaa..

----------


## Antonio

> Saturday 2nd show kananam ennu vijarikunnu, njanum 3 year old son um... Kottayam thirakayirikumalle @Abin thomas??? Koothatttukulam avum souksryam


Morning shows ok aakum..
Changanacherry ???

----------


## Abin thomas

> Saturday 2nd show kananam ennu vijarikunnu, njanum 3 year old son um... Kottayam thirakayirikumalle @Abin thomas??? Koothatttukulam avum souksryam


Kottayam last Saturday oke kolakolli arunnu.ee Saturday thirakundavan chance und.first week athrem vannillelum.900 seat theatre alle.ningaloke vannu kanu.ennalalle ee weekum full adikan patu.abhilash 3rd weekil full akan patiyal vere level arikum like apsara nd kavitha.

----------


## melparambu



----------


## melparambu

[IMG][/IMG]

----------


## melparambu

[IMG][/IMG]

----------


## melparambu

[IMG][/IMG]

----------


## melparambu

[IMG][/IMG]

----------


## melparambu

[IMG][/IMG]

----------


## melparambu

[IMG][/IMG]

----------


## melparambu



----------


## melparambu

[IMG][/IMG]

----------


## wideeyes

കാലവർഷം പോലെ രോമാഞ്ചവർഷം
വിജയപർവ്വം അതിസുന്ദരം

----------


## Deepu k

> Kottayam last Saturday oke kolakolli arunnu.ee Saturday thirakundavan chance und.first week athrem vannillelum.900 seat theatre alle.ningaloke vannu kanu.ennalalle ee weekum full adikan patu.abhilash 3rd weekil full akan patiyal vere level arikum like apsara nd kavitha.


Rajamanikyam 75 th daykku shesham kottayathu kandappo (4th time )housefull ayirunnu abhilashil.kolavunna padangal odum.

----------


## wayanadan

> rajamanikyam 75 th daykku shesham kottayathu kandappo (4th time )housefull ayirunnu abhilashil.kolavunna padangal odum.


നൂറ് ദിവസം പിന്നിട്ടിട്ടും തൃശൂരിൽ  hf അടിച്ച പ്രാഞ്ചിയാണ് താരം

----------


## Abin thomas

> Rajamanikyam 75 th daykku shesham kottayathu kandappo (4th time )housefull ayirunnu abhilashil.kolavunna padangal odum.


Athoke apolathe kalamalle bro.ipo oru bigger screen full avuka ennu paranjal valiya karyamanu.950 rangil ulla oru single screen full avuka ennath innathkalath valiya karyamanu.kottayam district anel polum rajamanikyam irangiya timele avastha alla.cheriya townsil polum screens und ipo.

----------


## Kannan Mahesh

Multi collection ethrayund

----------


## Saathan



----------


## Iyyer The Great

Kozhikode 3rd week
Apsara 4 shows
Sree 4 shows
Regal 4 shows
Surabhi 3 shows
Double strong  :Drum:

----------


## Kannadi

> 


Naale 70lac

Sent from my SM-G610F using Tapatalk

----------


## misbah7722

Abrahamintesanthathikal മലപ്പുറം district 

3rd week theater list

14 theater  - 54 shows

1. Manjeri devaki cinemax  - 4 show
2.Perinthalmanna.vismaya - 5 show
3.Perinthalmanna kc carnival - 3 show
4. Nilambur  Fairyland - 4 show
5. kondotty Kalppaka - 3 show
6.kottakkal sangeetha - 4 show
7.tirur anugraha - 4 show
8. parappanangadi pallavi - 4 show
9. Valanjeri Popular - 4show
10.ponnani Alankar - 3 show
11.Edapal sarada - 4 show
12.thanoor pvs- 4 show
13.Pandikkad Illam cinemas 4 show
14. Malappuram RAjana-4 show

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk

----------


## PEACE THRU WAR

> busy family life aayipoyi


FK family waiting for your contribution......  :Good:

----------


## Madhavanunni

*Abrahaminte Santhathikal 2nd Week(8 Days) GCC (Frm June 21)

Total Shows ~ 2810 Shows || 71 Locations 
Additional 38 + Preview Shows(June 20)  || 28 Locations 

1st week ~ 2640 Shows || 71 Locations || 400Shws/Day*
*2nd week ~ 170 Shows || 44 Locations || 170Shws/Day*


*UAE Shows(June 28 ) ~ 131 Shows+ || 29 Locations**
**Qatar(June 28 ) ~ 12 Shows || 2 Locations**
**Bahrain(June 28 ) ~ 5 Shows ||3 Locations
Oman(June 28 ) ~ 16 Shows || 6 Locations*
*Kuwait(June 28 ) ~ 6 Shows || 3 Locations*

----------


## pnikhil007

》 Ashtamuchira Mahalakshmi 4 shows...Continuing in 2nd week
》 Kodali Sreelakshmi ?
》Kodakara city cinema ? @Don David

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk

----------


## misbah7722

Alappuzha 3rd week theatre list

1.Mavelikara Prathibha 4sh
2.Alappuzha Kairali 4sh
3.Cherthala Kairali 4sh
4.Kattanam ganam 5sh
5.Nooranad Swathi 4sh
6.Haripad SN 4sh
7.Eramallor Saniya 4sh
8.Chengannur C Cinemas 4sh

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk

----------


## misbah7722

Kasaragod district 3rd week

1.Kasaragod moviemaxcircle 5 shows
2.Kasaragod carnival narthaki 5 shows
3.Kanhangad carnival vgm 4 shows
4.Kanhangad vinayaka paradise 4 shows 

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk

----------


## misbah7722

Kannur district 3rd week

1.Kannur savuta 4 shows
2.Thalassery liberty 4 shows
3.Thalassery carnival 3 shows
4.Payyanure carnival Shanti 4 shows
5.Payyanure sumangali cineplex 4 shows
6.Mattannur shahina 4 shows
7.Koothuparamb baby 4 shows
8.Iritty new india paradise 4 shows 

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk

----------


## misbah7722

Trivandrum district 3rd week

1.Sree padmanabha 4 shows
2.Devipriya 4 shows
3.Kairali 4 shows
4.Ariesplex 4 shows
5.Mot carnival 6 shows
6.Greenfield carnival 4 shows
7.Peyad sp 4 shows
8.Kattakada swaralaya 4 shows
9.Venjaramood sindhu 4 shows
10.Attingal vyshaka 4 shows
11.Kadinamkulam G tracks 4 shows
12.Pottencode mt4 shows
13.Varkala vimala 4 shows
14.Kaliyakkavila sree kaleeshwarry 4 shows
15.Nedumangadu sree Saraswathy 4 shows 

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk

----------


## misbah7722

Calicut district 3rd week

1.calicut Apsara 4 shows
2.calicut sree 4 shows
3.East Hill 4 shows 
4.Ramanattukkara Surabhi 4 shows 
5.Mukkam rose 4 shows 
6.Vadakkara ashok 4 shows 
7.koyilandi krishna 2 shows 
8.balussery sandhya 3 shows 


Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk

----------


## misbah7722

Kasaragod 18 shows
Kannur 31 shows 
Calicut 29 shows 
Malappuram 54 shows 
Trivandrum 62 shows 
Alappuzha 33 shows 

Total 227 shows from 6 districts 


Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk

----------


## misbah7722

Ernakulam district 3rd week

1. Ekm kavitha 4 shows
2. Ekm pvr 5 shows
3. Ekm q cinemas 4 shows
4. Ekm cinemax 5 shows
5. Ekm pan cinemas 3 shows
6. Edappally vanitha 4 shows
7. Varapuzha m cinemas 4 shows
8. Tripunitthura central 4 shows
9. Njarakkal majestic 4 shows
10. Perumbavoor evm 2 shows
11. Aluva casino 4 shows
12. Koothathukulam V cinemas 3 shows
13. Angamaly carnival 4 shows 
14. Muvatupuzha issac 3 shows 
15. Muvatupuzha carnival grant mall 4 shows 
16. Muvatupuzha carnival calton mall 1 show
17. Kochi Evm 2 shows 
18. North paravoor kairali 4 shows 
19. Kothamangalm ann 3 shows 


Total 67 shows

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk

----------


## misbah7722

Kollam district 3rd week

1. Kollam usha 4 shows
2. Kollam carnival 4 shiws
3. Kollam. G max 2 shows
4. Kollam partha sarathi 4 shows
5. Sakthikulangara capithans 4 shows
6. Nallila jb cinemas 4 shows
7. Paravur Ashoka 4 shows
8. Karunagapally khans 4 shows
9. Karunagapally carnival 3 shows
10. Anchal archana 4 shows
11. Punalur ramraj 4 shows
12. Kottarakkara minerva 4 shows
13. Oyur NVP 4 shows 
14. Kadakkal aree dhanya 4 shows

Total 53 shows 

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk

----------


## misbah7722

Kottayam district 3rd week

1. Kottayam abhilash 4 shows
2. Changanacherry abhinaya 4 shows
3. Pala universal 4 shows
4. Mundakkayam rd cinemas 4 shows
5. Thalayolaparamb carnival 2 shows
6. Thalayolaparamb nice 4 shows

Total 22 shows 

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk

----------


## misbah7722

Thrissure district 3rd week

1. Thrissure kairali 4 shows
2. Thrissure gaanam 4 shows
3. Thrissure inox 5 shows
4. Veeyur deepa 4 shows
5. Amballure chand v sreerama 4 shows
6. Chalakudy Surabhi 3 shows
7. Kodungallure carnival 3 shows
8. Kodungallure kaleeshwarry 4 shows
9. Ashtamchira mahalaxmi 4 shows
10. Irinjalakkuda jk 3 shows
11. Irinjalakkuda chembakassery 4 shows
12. Mampram varna 4 shows
13. Thalikulam karthika 4 shows
14. Kunnamkulam bhavana 4 shows
15. Guruvayur devaki 4 shows
16. Wadakanchery new raagam 2 shows
17. Pazhayannure shadow 2 shows 
18. Kodakkara city cinema 4 shows
19. Kodali sree laxmi 4 shows 
Total 70 shows 

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk

----------


## misbah7722

Palakkad district 3rd week

1. Palakkad priya 4 shows
2. Shornure anurag 4 shows
3. Pattambi Krishna 4 shows
4. Kollengode tankaraj 2 shows
5. Mannarkkad prathiba 4 shows 
6. Vadakanchery jayabharath 4 shows 
7. Chitture - Kairali 3 shows 
8. Peringottukurissi ckm?? 
9. Cherpulassery plaza?? 



Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk

----------


## misbah7722

Pattanamtitta 3rd week

1. Pattanamtitta Aishwarya 4 show
2. Rani upasana 4 shows
3. Pandalam trilok 2 shows
4. Addor nadam? 

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk

----------


## misbah7722

IDUKKI district 3rd week

1. Toduphzha aashirwad 4 shows
2. Thodupuzha silver hills 4 shows 
3. Kattapana saagara 4 shows
4. Adimali matha 4 shows 
5. Rajakumari mar bazel 4 shows 

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk

----------


## misbah7722

Wayanad district 3rd week

Manandavady Jose 4 shows
Pulpally penta 4 shows
Batheri Aishwarya 4 shows 
Batheri pvs 4 shows
Kalpetta mahaveer 4 shows

Total 20 shows 

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk

----------


## misbah7722

Around 495 - 510 shows 3rd week

Kurach centers koode confirm aakan und

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk

----------


## Loud speaker

> Around 495 - 510 shows 3rd week
> 
> Kurach centers koode confirm aakan und
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


Adipoli Eppozhm Pani Tharar Ulla Third week

----------


## bellari

> Ernakulam district 3rd week
> 
> 1. Ekm kavitha 4 shows
> 2. Ekm pvr 5 shows
> 3. Ekm q cinemas 4 shows
> 4. Ekm cinemax 5 shows
> 5. Ekm pan cinemas 3 shows
> 6. Edappally vanitha 4 shows
> 7. Varapuzha m cinemas 4 shows
> ...


Perumbavoor evm 2 shws ullo aghane varaan vazhiyillallo naan onnu nokkatte

----------


## MANNADIAR

Removals or reductions koodi kaanichorunnel nannayene

----------


## Antonio

Good weekend with good show count

----------


## Kuruvila

പന്തളം ഏത് district ആണ്....

പന്തളം ത്രിലോക് എബ്രഹാം 2 shw
മേരി കുട്ടി 4 shw..??!!

ആള് പോയിട്ട് പൂട പോലും ഇല്ലാത്തതിനു 4 shws?!😣

Sent from my 1201 using Tapatalk

----------


## unnikollam

> പന്തളം ഏത് district ആണ്....
> 
> പന്തളം ത്രിലോക് എബ്രഹാം 2 shw
> മേരി കുട്ടി 4 shw..??!!
> 
> ആള് പോയിട്ട് പൂട പോലും ഇല്ലാത്തതിനു 4 shws?!😣
> 
> Sent from my 1201 using Tapatalk


Pathanamthitta district

Sent from my LLD-AL10 using Tapatalk

----------


## Antonio

> പന്തളം ഏത് district ആണ്....
> 
> പന്തളം ത്രിലോക് എബ്രഹാം 2 shw
> മേരി കുട്ടി 4 shw..??!!
> 
> ആള് പോയിട്ട് പൂട പോലും ഇല്ലാത്തതിനു 4 shws?!😣
> 
> Sent from my 1201 using Tapatalk


Avide theatre aake 160 seats engande Alle??
Ella films um release koode kittathilla..

----------


## bellari

Next week mass removals varum aluva casino theevandi charted aanu athu pole 
Abs ethra center theevandi undaakum ennu nokkam ..This week perumbavoor evm 4 screen ulla theater aanu avide 2 shows aayi baaki screen okke chavar padangal .. Production teaminte bhaagathu ninnum theater hold cheyyunna kaaryaghal onnum predheeshikanda .. Mammootty nalla padangal regular show 50 odunna center aanu perumbavoor ..
Nalla oru malayalam cinima opposite odunnilla perumbavoor mary kutti remove aayi .. Abraham noon Shaw maatine undayirunnal minimum crowed sure aayirunnu ..Joby george verum dialouge adi maathram ullo .

----------


## Antonio

> Next week mass removals varum aluva casino theevandi charted aanu athu pole 
> Abs ethra center theevandi undaakum ennu nokkam ..This week perumbavoor evm 4 screen ulla theater aanu avide 2 shows aayi baaki screen okke chavar padangal .. Production teaminte bhaagathu ninnum theater hold cheyyunna kaaryaghal onnum predheeshikanda .. Mammootty nalla padangal regular show 50 odunna center aanu perumbavoor ..
> Nalla oru malayalam cinima opposite odunnilla perumbavoor mary kutti remove aayi .. Abraham noon Shaw maatine undayirunnal minimum crowed sure aayirunnu ..Joby george verum dialouge adi maathram ullo .


Angeru releases kazhinju kaanunnillalo adhikam...
Budhiyulla producer aanu.. pullikk kittanullath kitty..ini 4th week ithrakk okke mathi..3rd week ithrem vannallo, athu valya kaaryam..
4th week 200-250 shows enkilum kaanille??
Theevandi eppozhaa??

----------


## Manoj

3rd week thanne 4th week aalochichu karachil

----------


## Kuruvila

> Next week mass removals varum aluva casino theevandi charted aanu athu pole 
> Abs ethra center theevandi undaakum ennu nokkam ..This week perumbavoor evm 4 screen ulla theater aanu avide 2 shows aayi baaki screen okke chavar padangal .. Production teaminte bhaagathu ninnum theater hold cheyyunna kaaryaghal onnum predheeshikanda .. Mammootty nalla padangal regular show 50 odunna center aanu perumbavoor ..
> Nalla oru malayalam cinima opposite odunnilla perumbavoor mary kutti remove aayi .. Abraham noon Shaw maatine undayirunnal minimum crowed sure aayirunnu ..Joby george verum dialouge adi maathram ullo .


ഇതൊക്കെ ഞങ്ങള്ക് നേരത്തെ അറിയാംയിരുന്നത് ആണ്...
ഞങ്ങൾ കാസർഗോഡ് പോസ്റ്റർ ഇല്ല എന്ന് പറഞ്ഞു ജോബിയെ വിളിച്ചപ്പോ അയാൾക്ക് തന്നെ പോസ്റ്റർ ഒട്ടിക്കാൻ താല്പര്യം ഇല്ല....
പേപ്പറിൽ പോസ്റ്റർ വേണം...പ്രോമിഷൻ കൂട്ടടനം എന്ന് പറഞ്ഞപ്പോൾ...അയാൾക് മൂലൻ മാത്രം അറിയാം...

മറ്റു പടങ്ങൾ റീലീസ് വരുമ്പോൾ അതിനു ബാക്കി വരുന്ന ആളുകൾ ഇതിനു കയറി കോളും എന്ന് ഒരു diologe ഉം..

ആ ഓഡിയോ ഞങ്ങൾ പുറത്തു വിടാതെ ഇരുന്നറ്ഗ്....അതോടു കൂടി ഫാൻസിന്റെ ചൂട് ഓക്കേ പോവും...
അത് കൊണ്ട് 
പടം ഒന്ന് ഓടി തീരട്ടെ...അയാള്ക് ഉള്ളത് ഞങ്ങൾ കൊടുത്തോളം

Sent from my 1201 using Tapatalk

----------


## DAVID007



----------


## DAVID007

തോരാ മഴയിലും നിലക്കാത്ത ജന പ്രവാഹവുമായി അബ്രഹാമിന്*റെ സന്തതികള്* കൂടുതല്* തീയേറ്ററുകളും സ്രകീനുകളുമായി വിജയകരമായ മൂന്നാം വാരത്തിലേക്ക്.....

----------


## DAVID007



----------


## Antonio

> ഇതൊക്കെ ഞങ്ങള്ക് നേരത്തെ അറിയാംയിരുന്നത് ആണ്...
> ഞങ്ങൾ കാസർഗോഡ് പോസ്റ്റർ ഇല്ല എന്ന് പറഞ്ഞു ജോബിയെ വിളിച്ചപ്പോ അയാൾക്ക് തന്നെ പോസ്റ്റർ ഒട്ടിക്കാൻ താല്പര്യം ഇല്ല....
> പേപ്പറിൽ പോസ്റ്റർ വേണം...പ്രോമിഷൻ കൂട്ടടനം എന്ന് പറഞ്ഞപ്പോൾ...അയാൾക് മൂലൻ മാത്രം അറിയാം...
> 
> മറ്റു പടങ്ങൾ റീലീസ് വരുമ്പോൾ അതിനു ബാക്കി വരുന്ന ആളുകൾ ഇതിനു കയറി കോളും എന്ന് ഒരു diologe ഉം..
> 
> ആ ഓഡിയോ ഞങ്ങൾ പുറത്തു വിടാതെ ഇരുന്നറ്ഗ്....അതോടു കൂടി ഫാൻസിന്റെ ചൂട് ഓക്കേ പോവും...
> അത് കൊണ്ട് 
> പടം ഒന്ന് ഓടി തീരട്ടെ...അയാള്ക് ഉള്ളത് ഞങ്ങൾ കൊടുത്തോളം
> ...


It's okk.. bros..
Nothing here n now ,pls..
Let's go some more days..surely it will go good..
Enjoy the success..

----------


## maryland

> 


ellaa pathrathilum undallo.. :Band: 
promo-ude kuravukondu padam pottanda ennu karuthikkaanum.. :Clap:

----------


## Malik

> ഇതൊക്കെ ഞങ്ങള്ക് നേരത്തെ അറിയാംയിരുന്നത് ആണ്...
> ഞങ്ങൾ കാസർഗോഡ് പോസ്റ്റർ ഇല്ല എന്ന് പറഞ്ഞു ജോബിയെ വിളിച്ചപ്പോ അയാൾക്ക് തന്നെ പോസ്റ്റർ ഒട്ടിക്കാൻ താല്പര്യം ഇല്ല....
> പേപ്പറിൽ പോസ്റ്റർ വേണം...പ്രോമിഷൻ കൂട്ടടനം എന്ന് പറഞ്ഞപ്പോൾ...അയാൾക് മൂലൻ മാത്രം അറിയാം...
> 
> മറ്റു പടങ്ങൾ റീലീസ് വരുമ്പോൾ അതിനു ബാക്കി വരുന്ന ആളുകൾ ഇതിനു കയറി കോളും എന്ന് ഒരു diologe ഉം..
> 
> ആ ഓഡിയോ ഞങ്ങൾ പുറത്തു വിടാതെ ഇരുന്നറ്ഗ്....അതോടു കൂടി ഫാൻസിന്റെ ചൂട് ഓക്കേ പോവും...
> അത് കൊണ്ട് 
> പടം ഒന്ന് ഓടി തീരട്ടെ...അയാള്ക് ഉള്ളത് ഞങ്ങൾ കൊടുത്തോളം
> ...


Kasargod okke aarum kayaratha carnival I'll vare ee wk um shws undu.Ithil kooduthal okke enthaanu vendathu

----------


## maryland

> നൂറ് ദിവസം പിന്നിട്ടിട്ടും തൃശൂരിൽ  hf അടിച്ച പ്രാഞ്ചിയാണ് താരം


mmade thrissur.... :Band:

----------


## wayanadan

*around 500 shows*

----------


## wayanadan

> mmade thrissur....


*raamadaasssssssssssss*

----------


## Rajamaanikyam

ABS 3rd week ilum nalla shows undallo... I guess best for an Ikka movie.. Vere ethra movies nu kittiyittundu 500+ shows other than PM.

----------


## Kuruvila

> ABS 3rd week ilum nalla shows undallo... I guess best for an Ikka movie.. Vere ethra movies nu kittiyittundu 500+ shows other than PM.


ബാഹുബലി 2,രാമലീല

Sent from my 1201 using Tapatalk

----------


## ikka

> ഇതൊക്കെ ഞങ്ങള്ക് നേരത്തെ അറിയാംയിരുന്നത് ആണ്...
> ഞങ്ങൾ കാസർഗോഡ് പോസ്റ്റർ ഇല്ല എന്ന് പറഞ്ഞു ജോബിയെ വിളിച്ചപ്പോ അയാൾക്ക് തന്നെ പോസ്റ്റർ ഒട്ടിക്കാൻ താല്പര്യം ഇല്ല....
> പേപ്പറിൽ പോസ്റ്റർ വേണം...പ്രോമിഷൻ കൂട്ടടനം എന്ന് പറഞ്ഞപ്പോൾ...അയാൾക് മൂലൻ മാത്രം അറിയാം...
> 
> മറ്റു പടങ്ങൾ റീലീസ് വരുമ്പോൾ അതിനു ബാക്കി വരുന്ന ആളുകൾ ഇതിനു കയറി കോളും എന്ന് ഒരു diologe ഉം..
> 
> ആ ഓഡിയോ ഞങ്ങൾ പുറത്തു വിടാതെ ഇരുന്നറ്ഗ്....അതോടു കൂടി ഫാൻസിന്റെ ചൂട് ഓക്കേ പോവും...
> അത് കൊണ്ട് 
> പടം ഒന്ന് ഓടി തീരട്ടെ...അയാള്ക് ഉള്ളത് ഞങ്ങൾ കൊടുത്തോളം
> ...


Bhai...He has done best promotion...He came to FB live, went to all theaters, posters are every where even in Parur full posters r there, paper ad um undu...holding theaters well too - 3rd week around 500 shows...There can be one or two cases here and there...but in general holding good....Please support this....no need to worry!!!

*Going Triple Strong!!!*

----------


## MANNADIAR

Idinde posters okke elladathumundallo... ettumanoor town okke full posters... njan vijarichu ettumanoor release ayennu padam... iduvare oru padathinum kanditilla itrem posters... verude aa producere cheetha vilichu fansne parayipikalle

----------


## wayanadan

*enthinaanivide oru rodhanam*

----------


## nambiar

> Kasargod okke aarum kayaratha carnival I'll vare ee wk um shws undu.Ithil kooduthal okke enthaanu vendathu


Abraham first few days Carnival-il nannayi collect cheythu...They got multiple houseful shows after a long gap, even though the families prefer Moviemax.

Avide B Tech-nte posters maathrame ullu ennu thonnunnu.....

----------


## Mike



----------


## perumal

> Bhai...He has done best promotion...He came to FB live, went to all theaters, posters are every where even in Parur full posters r there, paper ad um undu...holding theaters well too - 3rd week around 500 shows...There can be one or two cases here and there...but in general holding good....Please support this....no need to worry!!!
> 
> *Going Triple Strong!!!*


Pinnala...nandi enoru sadanam venam!! So far, so good..aalu keruna initial weeks ith pole hold cheitha thane velya karyam!!

----------


## bellari

> Bhai...He has done best promotion...He came to FB live, went to all theaters, posters are every where even in Parur full posters r there, paper ad um undu...holding theaters well too - 3rd week around 500 shows...There can be one or two cases here and there...but in general holding good....Please support this....no need to worry!!!
> 
> *Going Triple Strong!!!*


Bhai naan best actor shesham mammukka 
Cheytha ella films um arhadhichadhil kooduthal run Kittie ennu vishwasikkunna oru aalanu naan ...Ennal abs nte casil production teaminu padam hold cheyyikkan thalparyam illa ennu vyaktham aanu ..Kaaranam perumbavoor evm 2 kutti petti adakkam 4 screen undu mathukutty out aakukayum cheythu day Timi il filim kanaan varunnavarkku abraham allaathe vere options illa ..Avide pakshe evening shows maathram ullu .. Antony chettante ashirvadh aayirunnu enkil sure aayum regular 30 to 50 days kittiyenem ..

----------


## KOBRA

M Cinemas 4K 3D Dolby ATMOS: Varapuzha

Ithu multi collectionil count akumo.?

----------


## bellari

> Bhai naan best actor shesham mammukka 
> Cheytha ella films um arhadhichadhil kooduthal run Kittie ennu vishwasikkunna oru aalanu naan ...Ennal abs nte casil production teaminu padam hold cheyyikkan thalparyam illa ennu vyaktham aanu ..Kaaranam perumbavoor evm 2 kutti petti adakkam 4 screen undu mathukutty out aakukayum cheythu day Timi il filim kanaan varunnavarkku abraham allaathe vere options illa ..Avide pakshe evening shows maathram ullu .. Antony chettante ashirvadh aayirunnu enkil sure aayum regular 30 to 50 days kittiyenem ..


Best acter nu shesham naan oru padavum deserving run kittiyilla ennu paranjittilla ..rodhichittumilla

----------


## ikka

> Bhai naan best actor shesham mammukka 
> Cheytha ella films um arhadhichadhil kooduthal run Kittie ennu vishwasikkunna oru aalanu naan ...Ennal abs nte casil production teaminu padam hold cheyyikkan thalparyam illa ennu vyaktham aanu ..Kaaranam perumbavoor evm 2 kutti petti adakkam 4 screen undu mathukutty out aakukayum cheythu day Timi il filim kanaan varunnavarkku abraham allaathe vere options illa ..Avide pakshe evening shows maathram ullu .. Antony chettante ashirvadh aayirunnu enkil sure aayum regular 30 to 50 days kittiyenem ..


One or two caase undu..illennu alla...Ennal he had done best in terms of promotion for an ikka film I have seen in 2-3 years!!! So enjoy the moment ...support...*3rd week we are crossing 11K Shows with daily 500 shows...Already crossed 25Cr from kerala and 35Cr+ WW....there are chances for 2Cr+ in these Saturday and Sunday...Multies are double strong with 17 shows in 3rd week!!! There are really good targeted posters in all newspapers including TheHindu...Producers are traveling with crew and promoting high...So chill and Enjoy the moment!!!*

----------


## arjunan

Ella idathum heavy shows...we wekendum Abraham.   :Band:

----------


## Deewana

> M Cinemas 4K 3D Dolby ATMOS: Varapuzha
> 
> Ithu multi collectionil count akumo.?


Illalloooo....... 

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk

----------


## Deewana

> ABS 3rd week ilum nalla shows undallo... I guess best for an Ikka movie.. Vere ethra movies nu kittiyittundu 500+ shows other than PM.


Onnum illa enn thonnunnu !!!

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk

----------


## Deewana

> ABS 3rd week ilum nalla shows undallo... I guess best for an Ikka movie.. Vere ethra movies nu kittiyittundu 500+ shows other than PM.


#AbrahaminteSanthathikal Completed 7,700 Shows At Kerala Boxoffice 

Entered Into 3rd Week With 500+ Shows 👌

Only 4th Movie With 500+ Shows In 3rd Week (#Pulimurugan , #Baahubali2 , #Ramaleela )



 :Clap:  :Clap: 

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk

----------


## ikka

> M Cinemas 4K 3D Dolby ATMOS: Varapuzha
> 
> Ithu multi collectionil count akumo.?



Illa ...Similar to Vanitha...

----------


## KOBRA

> Illa ...Similar to Vanitha...


Vnithayum , M cinemayum okke multi count cheyyavunnathanu

----------


## KOBRA

*11.2 cr share ennu paryumbole gross etra varum ?*

----------


## Antonio

> Vnithayum , M cinemayum okke multi count cheyyavunnathanu


Appo Njarakkal???

----------


## Antonio

> *11.2 cr share ennu paryumbole gross etra varum ?*


24-25 alle??? Athoo kooduthal aano??

----------


## Akhil krishnan

Good Crowds For Abraham Noon Show At Palakkad

Sent from my LLD-AL10 using Tapatalk

----------


## abraham

> Good Crowds For Abraham Noon Show At Palakkad
> 
> Sent from my LLD-AL10 using Tapatalk


Pics poratte bai

----------


## Phantom 369

In for Abraham 2nd time @Tvm-Ariesplex

----------


## Akhil krishnan

> Pics poratte bai


pics onnum edukan pattila bhai.. theatre de frontilude pass cheyumbo kandatha.. atyavishyam crowds undu.. 

Sent from my LLD-AL10 using Tapatalk

----------


## abraham



----------


## Akhil krishnan

#AbrahaminteSanthathikal Completed 7700 Shows in Kerala, 2970 Shows Completed In UAE&GCC.. Successfully Entered 3rd Week In Kerala With 500+ Shows, and Successfully Entered 2nd Week GCC With 170+ Shows 😎 #MegaBlockbuster #MegastarRuling 🤗

Sent from my LLD-AL10 using Tapatalk

----------


## Antonio

> Good Crowds For Abraham Noon Show At Palakkad
> 
> Sent from my LLD-AL10 using Tapatalk


Aaaaa 
Pinnallaaa...
Pwolikkal

----------


## ikka

*
ഗുണ്ട തലവൻ ഇന്ന് കോഴിക്കോട് ഹൈലൈറ്റ് മാളിൽ എല്ലാ ഗുണ്ടകളേയും സ്വാഗതം ചെയ്യുന്നു !!!!*

----------


## ikka

*"I Know you are good with guns"

"But you don't know I am good with Hands too!!!!"

Derik Massssssss!!!!

*

----------


## ikka

*M Cinemas -- Varappuzha 

Excellent booking today for all the shows!!!

9:15PM Show only 7 Tickets remaining!!!*

----------


## maryland

> *"I Know you are good with guns"
> 
> "But you don't know I am good with Hands too!!!!"
> 
> Derik Massssssss!!!!
> 
> *


"good with hands!"  :Doh:  verum badaayi… :Beee: 
ennittu kaalu vechaanu thozhikkunnathu… :Kicking:

----------


## maryland

> *M Cinemas -- Varappuzha 
> 
> Excellent booking today for all the shows!!!
> 
> 9:15PM Show only 7 Tickets remaining!!!*


Varappuzha marana mass... :Band:  :Clap:

----------


## maryland

> Good Crowds For Abraham Noon Show At Palakkad
> 
> Sent from my LLD-AL10 using Tapatalk


wow... :Clap:  :Clap:

----------


## Antonio

> *M Cinemas -- Varappuzha 
> 
> Excellent booking today for all the shows!!!
> 
> 9:15PM Show only 7 Tickets remaining!!!*


6.15 also ok aanu..
Counter tickets und 4 row.. still ok..
PVR 7.15 , RED...

----------


## maryland

> Thrissure district 3rd week
> 
> 1. Thrissure kairali 4 shows
> 2. Thrissure gaanam 4 shows
> 3. Thrissure inox 5 shows
> 4. Veeyur deepa 4 shows
> 5. Amballure chand v sreerama 4 shows
> 6. Chalakudy Surabhi 3 shows
> 7. Kodungallure carnival 3 shows
> ...


Pazhayannur 2 shows (innale vare 3 shows aayirunnu)
Mapranam Varnna 4 Shows.. :Band:  :Clap: 
Total 74 shows in 20 theatres.... :Band: 

mmade swantham Thrissur.. :salut:

----------


## Antonio

> Pazhayannur 2 shows (innale vare 3 shows aayirunnu)
> Mapranam Varnna 4 Shows..


Total shows still increasing..
Good..

----------


## KOBRA

Total shows etra ayi ?

----------


## Madhavanunni

*Abrahaminte Santhathikal 2nd Week(8 Days) GCC (Frm June 21)

Total Shows ~ 2811 Shows || 71 Locations 
Additional 38 + Preview Shows(June 20)  || 28 Locations 

1st week ~ 2640 Shows || 71 Locations || 400Shws/Day*
*2nd week ~ 174 Shows || 45 Locations || 174Shws/Day*


*UAE Shows(June 28 ) ~ 131 Shows+ || 29 Locations**
**Qatar(June 28 ) ~ 12 Shows || 2 Locations**
**Bahrain(June 28 ) ~ 5 Shows ||3 Locations
Oman(June 28 ) ~ 16 Shows || 6 Locations*
*Kuwait(June 28 ) ~ 7 Shows || 4 Locations*

----------


## BangaloreaN

Saudi Arabia release enthayi?

----------


## Madhavanunni

> Saudi Arabia release enthayi?


no idea
aake 1/2 screen alle ullu
avar eppozhum jurassic world kandu thernilla enna thonune  :Laugh:

----------


## mujthaba

Ethra kalamayi ingane oru 3rd week theatre count n ad oke vannit .. joby chettan mass

----------


## BangaloreaN

> no idea
> aake 1/2 screen alle ullu
> avar eppozhum jurassic world kandu thernilla enna thonune


BTech irangi ennu kettirunnu.

----------


## Rajamaanikyam

> #AbrahaminteSanthathikal Completed 7,700 Shows At Kerala Boxoffice 
> 
> Entered Into 3rd Week With 500+ Shows 👌
> 
> Only 4th Movie With 500+ Shows In 3rd Week (#Pulimurugan , #Baahubali2 , #Ramaleela )
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks bhai.. Maybe Aadu2 um kaanum... Megastar's Mega Blockbuster ABS...

----------


## Rajamaanikyam

Any chance of Cinemax to reopen this week?

----------


## KOBRA

*Eveing shows multi okke nalla  booking undu
Good*

----------


## mujthaba

> *Eveing shows multi okke nalla  booking undu
> Good*


70 lakh mark ethumo ?

----------


## Madhavanunni

> Thanks bhai.. *Maybe Aadu2 um kaanum*... Megastar's Mega Blockbuster ABS...


*aadu 2 first week 396 shows ullu
pumu, bahu 2, ramaleela okke angane alla though ramaleela first week 494 aanelum

*

----------


## GABBAR

> BTech irangi ennu kettirunnu.


illa irangiyilla total 15 locationil 1 location mathre open aayittullu riyadh park
ippo screens onnum free illa baki location koodi open aayal mathre malayalam filims release aakathullu

----------


## Madhavanunni

> illa irangiyilla total 15 locationil 1 location mathre open aayittullu riyadh park
> ippo screens onnum free illa baki location koodi open aayal mathre malayalam filims release aakathullu


thakarthu vaarum
ettavum kooduthal pravasi malayali kal ullathu saudhi alle

----------


## GABBAR

> thakarthu vaarum
> ettavum kooduthal pravasi malayali kal ullathu saudhi alle


uae pole thanne avideyum collection varum

----------


## ikka

> *Abrahaminte Santhathikal 2nd Week(8 Days) GCC (Frm June 21)
> 
> Total Shows ~ 2811 Shows || 71 Locations 
> Additional 38 + Preview Shows(June 20)  || 28 Locations 
> 
> 1st week ~ 2640 Shows || 71 Locations || 400Shws/Day*
> *2nd week ~ 174 Shows || 45 Locations || 174Shws/Day*
> 
> 
> ...


Around 4000 Shows from GCC by next week!!! Adipoli!!!! WW above 20K Shows Most likely!!!! Great going!!!

----------


## wayanadan

> 70 lakh mark ethumo ?


*innu ethra show undu??*

----------


## wayanadan



----------


## Mike

Giga thunder weekend loading  :Band:   :Band:

----------


## KOBRA

> 70 lakh mark ethumo ?


innu 3.5 kittiyal 70 ethum

----------


## Rangeela

> Around 4000 Shows from GCC by next week!!! Adipoli!!!! WW above 20K Shows Most likely!!!! Great going!!!


!!!! Blockbuster!!!!

----------


## Rangeela

> #AbrahaminteSanthathikal Completed 7,700 Shows At Kerala Boxoffice 
> 
> Entered Into 3rd Week With 500+ Shows 
> 
> Only 4th Movie With 500+ Shows In 3rd Week (#Pulimurugan , #Baahubali2 , #Ramaleela )
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 !!!! Blockbuster!!!!

----------


## misbah7722

Around 520 shows per day und 3rd week 

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk

----------


## Loud speaker

> Around 520 shows per day und 3rd week 
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


Adipoliyee 😎

----------


## KOBRA

> Around 520 shows per day und 3rd week 
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


macha list onnu idamo ?

----------


## KOBRA

First & second shows fast filling anu

----------


## misbah7722

> macha list onnu idamo ?


Kurachu centers koode confirm aaksn ubd.. Inn evening epaper vannitt ellaa onnichu idaam 

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk

----------


## maryland

> !!!! Blockbuster!!!!





> !!!! Blockbuster!!!!


 :India:  :India:  :India:

----------


## KOBRA

> Kurachu centers koode confirm aaksn ubd.. Inn evening epaper vannitt ellaa onnichu idaam 
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


Ok macha  :Thumbup:

----------


## ikka

> Around 520 shows per day und 3rd week 
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


*11,400 Shows by next Thursday!!!

* :Band:   :Band:   :Band:

----------


## ikka

*M-Cinemas 244 Seater...6.15PM 8 Remaining 9.15PM 3 Remaining!!!*

 :Band:   :Band:

----------


## shakeer

> innu 3.5 kittiyal 70 ethum


2.5 lakh is enough to 70 mark

----------


## Mike

Next week 150-200 shows indel 15 k kittumayirikkum final run il




> *11,400 Shows by next Thursday!!!
> 
> *

----------


## Young Mega Star

Evng shows booking enganund in ekm multies?

----------


## KOBRA

> 2.5 lakh is enough to 70 mark


Q pani thannu illenkkil above three kittiyenmaryirunnu

----------


## Malik

> Evng shows booking enganund in ekm multies?


Pvr & cinemax fast filling aanu.Full aakendathanu.Ippozhe 80% booked aanu

----------


## Malik

> Q pani thannu illenkkil above three kittiyenmaryirunnu


Q cinemas morning muthal error aanu

----------


## KOBRA

> Evng shows booking enganund in ekm multies?


Evening ellam full adikkum 
PVR. cCinemax ,m cinema , vanitha okke sure full 
pan half enkkilum adikkum. pani thannathu Q anu bokking error

----------


## perumal

> Next week 150-200 shows indel 15 k kittumayirikkum final run il


Ath porathe varum 15k ...realistically 13k expect cheyam! Anything more will be bonus  :Drum:

----------


## Rangeela

> 


!!!! Blockbuster !!!!

----------


## Iyyer The Great

> innu 3.5 kittiyal 70 ethum


67.4 alle..2 point mathiyallo

----------


## Iyyer The Great

> Pvr & cinemax fast filling aanu.Full aakendathanu.Ippozhe 80% booked aanu


Appo weekend nanaavumalle...

----------


## KOBRA

> 67.4 alle..2 point mathiyallo


Ha !!!! seriyanu njan 66. anu ennu karuthi . innu three touch cheyum ennu thonnunu.

----------


## Iyyer The Great

> Ha !!!! seriyanu njan 66. anu ennu karuthi . innu three touch cheyum ennu thonnunu.


Occupancy urappaayum koodum..

Shows kuranjallo..so collection ethra vare varumo aavo..kuranja shows il 2 ennam gold aanu..small screen..PVR and Cinemax big screens ullathukond valiya drop varillennu thonnunnu..3 ethiyaal kidu

----------


## Iyyer The Great

Only movie along with Baahubali and Pulimurugan to have 500+ shows per day in Kerala in first three weeks  :Drum:

----------


## KOBRA

Q cinema booking open ayi . iniyulla rendu shows nalla booking kittum

----------


## KOBRA

> Occupancy urappaayum koodum..
> 
> Shows kuranjallo..so collection ethra vare varumo aavo..kuranja shows il 2 ennam gold aanu..small screen..PVR and Cinemax big screens ullathukond valiya drop varillennu thonnunnu..3 ethiyaal kidu


Above three kerum q booking openyittundu.

----------


## Iyyer The Great

> Above three kerum q booking openyittundu.


 :Good:  ,....

----------


## KOBRA

*PVR oru show full ayal 60k anu ennu thonnunu.
Cinemax 26k yum*

----------


## maryland

another good day at the Box Office.. :Clap:

----------


## KOBRA

Innu thookiyadi , nale mettannalum mazza illenkkil marana mass thokkiyadi  :Laughing:

----------


## abraham



----------


## saamy

> Innu thookiyadi , nale mettannalum mazza illenkkil marana mass thokkiyadi


Nale nokkanda..sunday decent akum..portugal argentina match nale und

----------


## Madhavanunni

> *@ ikka 
> 
> kwt 
> thursday  - 6 shows 
> friday -4 shows 
> saturday - 4 shows 
> sunday monday tuesday - 3 shows 
> 
> as of now 
> *





> Kuwait Update: 
> 
> On 28-Jun-18, Total 6 shows 
> 
> From 29-Jun-18 to 30-Jun-18, Total 4 shows per day
> 
> From 01-Jul-18 to 04-Jul-18, Total 3 shows per day


*Ozone cinemas screen 2 6:30PM show koodi undu
total 7 shows this week
*

----------


## BangaloreaN

> thakarthu vaarum
> ettavum kooduthal pravasi malayali kal ullathu saudhi alle


I think it is UAE.

----------


## KOBRA

*Abrahaminte Santhathikal* 

*M Cinemas 4K 3D Dolby ATMOS: Varapuzha*

*First show & Second Show HF*

----------


## KOBRA

> Nale nokkanda..sunday decent akum..portugal argentina match nale und


Etra manikkanu match ?

----------


## Iyyer The Great

> I think it is UAE.


Yes.. official kanakkukal vech UAE il above 9 lakhs aanu Malayali population.. Saudi 2nd- just below 6 lakhs..
pinne ullavayokke 2 lakhs nu thazhe aanu..so Saudi oru major portion of Malayali diaspora thanne..

----------


## shakeer

> Above three kerum q booking openyittundu.


8.pm 65 ticket booked now
10 pm 60 ticket booked

----------


## Akhil krishnan

> Etra manikkanu match ?


argentina 7.30 pm

portugal 11.30pm

Sent from my LLD-AL10 using Tapatalk

----------


## GABBAR

> I think it is UAE.


yes uae thanne aanu , pakshe collection saudiyilum nalla pole varum uae le pole avide vere entertainments onnum illa

----------


## saamy

> Etra manikkanu match ?


POrtugal match 7.30 arg vs france 11.30 nyt

----------


## KOBRA

> argentina 7.30 pm
> 
> *portugal 11.30pm*
> 
> Sent from my LLD-AL10 using Tapatalk


ithu valiay pranamalla 
Familikku match onnum oru prasnamalla

----------


## Akhil krishnan

> POrtugal match 7.30 arg vs france 11.30 nyt


nere thirichu aanu.. 

Sent from my LLD-AL10 using Tapatalk

----------


## shakeer

Kollam Usha 9.15  almost full sure housefull

----------


## Akhil krishnan

Sent from my LLD-AL10 using Tapatalk

----------


## Kannadi

> *Abrahaminte Santhathikal* 
> 
> *M Cinemas 4K 3D Dolby ATMOS: Varapuzha*
> 
> *First show & Second Show HF*


Avide kollakoli aanallooo

Sent from my SM-G610F using Tapatalk

----------


## KOBRA

> POrtugal match 7.30 arg vs france 11.30 nyt


Aregentiena match thudangunnthinu munpu pala sthalathum second show kaziyum
pinne family okke alle nammal weekendil  kooduthal pratheekshikkunnthu . appole pinne valiay issue illa ennu thonnunu.

----------


## BangaloreaN

What is the average ticket rate in each GCC country, converted to INR?

----------


## Akhil krishnan

Sent from my LLD-AL10 using Tapatalk

----------


## Kannadi

Appol ennu multy morethan 3.5lakh expecting.........

Sent from my SM-G610F using Tapatalk

----------


## Akhil krishnan

> Aregentiena match thudangunnthinu munpu pala sthalathum second show kaziyum
> pinne family okke alle nammal weekendil  kooduthal pratheekshikkunnthu . appole pinne valiay issue illa ennu thonnunu.


arg match aanu 7.30 pm

Sent from my LLD-AL10 using Tapatalk

----------


## Manoj

> Ath porathe varum 15k ...realistically 13k expect cheyam! Anything more will be bonus


15 k okke final run il varum, 4th week 300 show kittiyaal athinum mele varum

----------


## Akhil krishnan

5 PM Show Vox Deira City Centre




Sent from my LLD-AL10 using Tapatalk

----------


## roshy

> What is the average ticket rate in each GCC country, converted to INR?


kuwait 650/550 INR

----------


## roshy

> yes uae thanne aanu , pakshe collection saudiyilum nalla pole varum uae le pole avide vere entertainments onnum illa



Saudiyil, uae -yilum kooduthal varum collection, vere entertainments illaathath kondu,
aadyam release cheyyunna 3,4 padanghalkku nalla initial pratheekshikkaam.....

----------


## pokkiri brothers

Kottayam abhilash 2nd show booking status.. almost 1/3rd of balcony already booked.. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## pokkiri brothers

> What is the average ticket rate in each GCC country, converted to INR?


In Kuwait, 1 ticket cost around 570 INR...

----------


## KOBRA

TVM okke nalla booking undu

----------


## roshy

> In Kuwait, 1 ticket cost around 570 INR...


3KD Charge ulla mall ille?athu around 675 varille?

----------


## pokkiri brothers

> 3KD Charge ulla mall ille?athu around 675 varille?


3 KD ullathund.. but mostly malayalam moviesinokke 2.5KD aanu...

----------


## maryland

Wishing you all a Dericked Abrahamful weekend...!!!

----------


## pokkiri brothers

Today night shows @ pvr lulu booking status😍


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Mike

Ee show book cheyan nokiyappo front row mathram available.  :Doh: 

നാളെ കാണും  :Band: 




> 5 PM Show Vox Deira City Centre
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my LLD-AL10 using Tapatalk

----------


## maryland

> Ee show book cheyan nokiyappo front row mathram available. 
> 
> നാളെ കാണും


innu thane book cheyyaan marakkanda… :Secret:

----------


## Mike

35 + AED

INR Calculate cheythu edtho...  :Vandivittu: 


> What is the average ticket rate in each GCC country, converted to INR?

----------


## maryland

> 35 + AED
> 
> INR Calculate cheythu edtho...


1 AED = 18.74422 INR  :Read:  :Raman:

----------


## shakeer

Q cinema 8 pm filling fast around 60+  Ticket left

----------


## KOBRA

Q cinema filling fast!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## yathra

Thripunithara central 7 pm  fast filling .

----------


## yathra

Edapally vanitha 7 .45  filling fast

----------


## KOBRA

Second show heavy booking
Tripunithara,  Njarakkal , Edappaili Vanitha

----------


## yathra

Mejestic narakkal second show good booking

----------


## KOBRA

Today multi 3.5 cr pretheekshikkam

----------


## DAVID007

Abrahaminte santhathikal success celebration at Hi-lite mall calicut😘😘

Heavy crowd💪💪💪

Sent from my SM-G360FY using Tapatalk

----------


## Rajamaanikyam

> Abrahaminte santhathikal success celebration at Hi-lite mall calicut😘😘
> 
> Heavy crowd💪💪💪
> 
> Sent from my SM-G360FY using Tapatalk


Nalla rush undallo..

----------


## Mike

Kokkkola weekend begins  :Band: 


> Q cinema 8 pm filling fast around 60+  Ticket left





> Q cinema filling fast!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!





> Thripunithara central 7 pm  fast filling .





> Edapally vanitha 7 .45  filling fast





> Second show heavy booking
> Tripunithara,  Njarakkal , Edappaili Vanitha





> Mejestic narakkal second show good booking

----------


## pokkiri brothers

> Today multi 3.5 cr pretheekshikkam


3.5 Cr o atho 3.5L o??😬 hehe

----------


## The wrong one

Inn kaliyillathatu oru bonus an..porathathin Friday Nightum nalla collection varum.

Sent from my SM-T231 using Tapatalk

----------


## KOBRA

*TVM*
*Second show Fastfilling* 
Ariesplex SL Cinemas
Carnival green field 
Carnival: Mall Of Travancore, Trivandrum

----------


## KOBRA

> 3.5 Cr o atho 3.5L o?? hehe


sorry 3.5l  :Laughing:

----------


## Akhil krishnan

FB Live Undallo

----------


## Akhil krishnan

Fb live link

https://www.facebook.com/story.php?story_fbid=10156509758657774&id=25713541  7773 …

----------


## sha



----------


## abraham

കരുനാഗപ്പള്ളി ഖാൻസ് first show

----------


## abraham

പാലാ യൂണിവേഴ്സൽ first show

----------


## abraham

Alappuzha Kairali Fs

----------


## Antonio

Weekend rockal..

----------


## Antonio

> sorry 3.5l


Kouthukam lesham kooduthalanu..
maappakkanam

----------


## ikka

PVR 7.15pm HF missed by 9

----------


## abraham

PVR 7.15pm HF missed by 9

----------


## Mike

Ennu multi 3 lacks kittumo....

----------


## Iyyer The Great

Nale night shows multiyil valiya kuzhappam varillennu thonnunnu..ippo thanne PVR and Cinemax il nalla booking und..match kaanathavar undallo..avar mathi  :Laughing:

----------


## abraham

Cinemax 7:15 Pm hf missed by 24 Tickets

----------


## pokkiri brothers

https://youtu.be/L5DKXrzrhY8

Abrahaminte Santhathikal Kanneeraattil song...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## pokkiri brothers

> Ennu multi 3 lacks kittumo....


Yeah.. Innathe night showsinu nalla rush und.. So 3Lakhs cross cheyyumarikkum

----------


## pokkiri brothers

Ee Haneef Adeni entha bhayankara silent aanallo eppazhum??? Innathe success celebrationilum sradhichu.. oru mindaattavumilla... munpu nadanna trailer launch functionilum ith sradhichu... eppazhum maari nilkkum..  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## shakeer

PVR 10.15 pm .48 seat left
cinemax 10.15 pm .27 seat left

----------


## Antonio

> Ee Haneef Adeni entha bhayankara silent aanallo eppazhum??? Innathe success celebrationilum sradhichu.. oru mindaattavumilla... munpu nadanna trailer launch functionilum ith sradhichu... eppazhum maari nilkkum..  
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Aaa best
Live video il ninnum odi rakshappedum

----------


## abraham

കാലിക്കറ്റ് ശ്രീ മാറ്റിനി

----------


## loudspeaker

> *Ozone cinemas screen 2 6:30PM show koodi undu
> total 7 shows this week
> *


late entry .............
thurday illarunnu i think

----------


## ACHOOTTY

*Abrahaminte Sandhathikal - 3rd week  - 517 sh /day
*
*1.Thiruvananthapuram - Ariesplex - 4 sh
2.Thiruvananthapuram - Kairali - 4 sh
3.Thiruvananthapuram -Padmanabha - 4 sh
4.Thiruvananthapuram - Carnival Mall - 6 sh
5. Thiruvananthapuram - Carnival Greenfield-4 sh
6.Kaliyikkavila - Sreekaleeswary - 4 sh
7.Nedumangadu - Sree saraswathi - 4 sh
8.Pothenkode - M T -4 sh
9.Kadinamkulam - G Tracks - 4 sh
10.Kattakkada - Swaram - 4 sh
11.Attingal - Vaisakh - 4 sh
12.Varkala - S.R -4sh
13.Kollam -Usha - 4 sh
14.Kollam - Gmax - 2 sh
15.Kollam -Carnival - 4 sh
16. Kollam - Partha - 4 sh
17.Shakthikulangara - Capithans - 4 sh
18.Nallila -JB cinemas - 4 sh
19.Oyoor - NVP -3 sh
20.Paravur -Ashoka - 4 sh
21.Punalur - Ramraj- 4 sh 
22.Kottarakkara - Minerva - 4 sh
23.Anchal - Archana -4 sh
24. Kadakkal - Sreedhanya - 4 sh
25.Karunagapally - Khans - 4 sh 
26.Karunagapally - Carnival - 3 sh
27.Pathanamthitta - Aishwarya - 4 sh
28.Adoor - Nadham - 4 sh
29.Ranni - Upasana - 4 sh
30.Panthalam - Trilok cinemas -2 sh
31.Alappuzha - Kairali - 4 sh
32.Mavellikkara - Prathibha - 4 sh 
33.Chengannur - C cinemas - 4 sh
34.Cherthala - Kairali  - 4 sh
35.Harippad - SN -2- 4 sh
36.Kattanam - Ganam - 5 sh 
37.Eramallur - Sania - 4 sh
38.Kottayam - Abhilash - 4 sh
39.Changanassery - Abhinaya- 4 sh
40.Mundakkayam - RD cinemas- 4 sh
41.Pala - Universal - 4 sh
42.Thalayolaparambu - Carnival - 2 sh
43.Thalayolaparambu - Nice - 4 sh
44.Thodupuzha - Ashirvad - 4 sh
45.Thodupuzha - Silver Hills - 4 sh
46. Kattappana - Sagara-4 sh
47.Rajakumari - Marbazil - 3 sh
48.Ernakulam - Kavitha - 4 sh
49.Eranakulam - PVR -5 sh
50.Eranakulam - Cinemax - 4 sh
51.Eranakulam - Q Cinemas -4 sh
52.Eranakuam - Pan Cinemas -3 sh
53.Edappalli - Vanitha - 4 sh
54.Njarakkal -Majestic -4 sh
55.Tripunithara - Central - 4 sh
56. Kochi - EVM -2 sh
57.Koothattukulam - V Cinema- 4 sh
58.Muvattupuzha - Issac - 3 sh
59.Muvattupuzha - Carnival canton mall -1 sh
60.Muvattupuzha - Carnival GCM- 4 sh
61.Kothamangalam - Ann - 4 sh
62.Perumbavoor - EVM - 2 sh
63.North Paravoor - Kairali  - 4 sh
64.Aluva - Casino  -4 sh
65.Angamali - Carnival- 4 sh 
66.Thrissur - Kairali - 4 sh
67.Thrissur - Inox - 5 sh 
68.Thrissur -Ganam -4 sh
69.Viyoor - Deepa - 4 sh
70.Chalakkudy - Surabhi - 3 sh
71.Aamballur - Chandvi sreerama - 4 sh
72.Kodungallur  - sreekaleeswary  - 4 sh
73.Kodungallur - Carnival -3 sh
74.Irinjalakuda - Chembakassery - 4 sh
75.Irinjalakuda - J K Cinema -3 sh
76.Mapranam - Varna - 4 sh
77.Thalikkulam - karthika? 4 sh 
78.Guruvayoor - Devaki -4 sh 
79.Kunnamkulam - Bhavana- 4 sh
80.Wadakkanchery - New Ragam - 2 sh 
81.Pazhayanoor - Shadows - 2 sh
82.Palakkadu - Priya - 4 sh
83.Shornur - Anurag - 4 sh
84.Pattambi - Krishna - 4 sh 
85.Mannarkkad - Prathibha - 3 sh
86.Kollengode - Thankam - 2 sh
87.Chittur - Kairali -3 sh
88.Vadakkencherry- Jayabharath Movies - 4 sh 
89.Malappuram - Rachana - 4 sh
90.Edappal - Sarada- 4 sh
91.Ponnani - Alankar - 3 sh
92.Kottakkal - Sangeetha - 4 sh
93.Kondotty - Kalpaka - 4 sh
94.Perinthalmanna - Vismaya - 5 sh
95.Perinthalmanna - K C - 3 sh 
96.Tirur - Anugraha  - 4 sh
97.Tanur - PVS Paradise - 4 sh
98.Parappanangadi - Pallavi - 4 sh
99.Manjeri - Devaki cinemas  - 4 sh
100.Pandikkadu - Appoos  - 4 sh
101.Valancherry - Popular film city - 4 sh
102.Nilambur - Fairyland 1- 4 sh
103.Kozhikode - Apsara -4 sh
104.Kozhikode - Sree - 4 sh
105.Kozhikode - Regal - 4 sh
106.Mukkam -Rose cine palace  - 4 sh
107.Ramanattukara - Surabhi - 3 sh
108.Vadakara -Ashoka  - 4 sh
109.Koyilandi - Krishna  - 2 sh
110.Baluserry - Sandhya - 3 sh
111.Kalpetta - Mahaveer  - 4 sh
112.Batheri - Aishwarya -4 sh
113 Batheri - Film city - 5 sh
114.Mananthavadi - Jose - 4 sh
115.Pulpalli - Penta 1 - 4 sh
116.Kannur - Savitha - 4 sh
117.Thalassery - Liberty Little Paradise  - 4 sh
118.Thalassery - Carnival - 3 sh
119.Koothuparambu - Baby - 4 sh
120.Iritty - New India paradise  - 4 sh
121.Mattanur - Sahina  - 4 sh
122.Thalipparamba - Alinkal  - 4 sh
123.Payyanur - Sumangali cineplex - 4 sh
124.Payyanur - Shanthi carnival - 4 sh
125.Kasargod - Mehboob carnival - 5 sh
126.Kasargod - Moviemax - 5 sh
127.Kanhangad - Vinayaka Paraidse  - 4 sh
128.Kanhangad -Carnival -4 sh*
*
2nd  week
*
*129.Peyad  - SP cinemas -  4 sh
130.Venjarammoodu - Sindhu - 4 sh
131.Cherpulassery - Plaza - 4 sh
132.Ashtamichira - Mahalaxmi - 4 sh
133.Kodakara - City cinema  - 4 sh
134. Kodaly - Sreelakshmi - 4sh
*
*First week
*
*135. Varappuzha - M cinemas - 4 sh
136. Nooranadu - Swathy - 4 sh
*
*Removed after 2 week run

**1.Kecheri - Savitha 
2.Adimali - matha
3. Kozhinjampara - Raviraj
4.Peringottukurussi - CKM
5.Kottayi - KRV
6.Puthunagaram - New 
*

----------


## loudspeaker

> hehe.. 3 varshamaay ivde kuwaitil und njn...Stay in Mangaf... wrking in NBTC... padamokke irangiya day thanne kandarunnu.. pinne kazhinja monday 2nd timeum poyi kandu  ningl eth companyila?



working with ACTC...............

mangaf we hav punch buff kannadi meow.........................

----------


## loudspeaker

@ achooty 

wer is devi....................?

----------


## Rajamaanikyam

ABS is the real TERROR...

----------


## Mike

Thrissur

----------


## ACHOOTTY

> @ achooty 
> 
> wer is devi....................?


extra alle....remove as per mathruhum for escape plan

----------


## GABBAR

> What is the average ticket rate in each GCC country, converted to INR?


https://uae.voxcinemas.com/booking/d...13/seats#seats

voxile oru normal size screen aanu ith 
ticket rate standard -36.75 vip 47.25
e oru theatre full aayaal kittunnadh dhs 7575.00 =inr 141269.00

----------


## Rajamaanikyam

> *Abrahaminte Sandhathikal - 3rd week  - 517 sh /day
> *
> *1.Thiruvananthapuram - Ariesplex - 4 sh
> 2.Thiruvananthapuram - Kairali - 4 sh
> 3.Thiruvananthapuram -Padmanabha - 4 sh
> 4.Thiruvananthapuram - Carnival Mall - 6 sh
> 5. Thiruvananthapuram - Carnival Greenfield-4 sh
> 6.Kaliyikkavila - Sreekaleeswary - 4 sh
> 7.Nedumangadu - Sree saraswathi - 4 sh
> ...


4th ever movie in the history of Mollywood to achieve this feat.. 500+ shows in week 3.

----------


## ACHOOTTY

Now in palakkad lot of new release centres..............its effect long run.

especially new centres........

chittur and kozhinjampara.......hardly 3-5  km distance

puthunagaram and kollengode - 3-4 km distance

kottayi and peringottukurissi - 2-3 km distance.

ithokke small centres aanu................ithra aduthu padam irangiyaal ivide evideyum long run pratheekshikkandaa...............1 week / 2 week centres aayi maariyekkum ithokke.

----------


## ACHOOTTY

> Nale night shows multiyil valiya kuzhappam varillennu thonnunnu..ippo thanne PVR and Cinemax il nalla booking und..match kaanathavar undallo..avar mathi


innu match illa.................

----------


## GABBAR

*uae yil evening shows okke heavy booking* https://uae.voxcinemas.com/movies/ab...alam#showtimes

----------


## Iyyer The Great

> innu match illa.................


Nalathe kaaryam aanu..

----------


## maryland

> Today multi 3.5 cr pretheekshikkam


 :Eek:  :Eek:  :Eek:

----------


## ikka

> *uae yil evening shows okke heavy booking* https://uae.voxcinemas.com/movies/ab...alam#showtimes


Kidu...  :Band:

----------


## arjunan

night shows heavy aanallo  :Drum:

----------


## arjunan

> Nale night shows multiyil valiya kuzhappam varillennu thonnunnu..ippo thanne PVR and Cinemax il nalla booking und..match kaanathavar undallo..avar mathi


Messye kananda . Derikine kandaal mathi ennu paranju kondu tomorrow 7 pm show booking okke fast filling aayi varunnu... :Yeye:

----------


## GABBAR



----------


## shakeer

PVR 19 ticket and Cinemax 15 ticket left for 10.15 pm

----------


## shakeer

Extra show added PVR gold 7.30 pm . Good timing

----------


## Iyyer The Great

Kidu  :Drum: 



> Extra show added PVR gold 7.30 pm . Good timing

----------


## Mike



----------


## Mike

#SreeKaleeswari #SecondShow 
#RunningSuccesfully #3rdWeek
#AbrahaminteSanthathikal #InCinemasNow !!

----------


## ikka

> Extra show added PVR gold 7.30 pm . Good timing


That's great...

----------


## Iyyer The Great

> Messye kananda . Derikine kandaal mathi ennu paranju kondu tomorrow 7 pm show booking okke fast filling aayi varunnu...


Pinnalla... already 50-60% aayi..fast filling..Derick thanne jayikkum  :Drum:

----------


## arjunan

> Pinnalla... already 50-60% aayi..fast filling..Derick thanne jayikkum


brazil match monday aayathu nannayi... sunday derik polikkumm..  :Yeye:

----------


## Kuttettan

Kazhinja Saturday Padam kandu from kasaragod movie max...mammoottiyude oru nalla Padam after pranchiyettan...
Pathemari,Greatfather,Munnariyipp okke ishtamayenkilum ith all together elaathinem mukalil Aan as a package..My son liked the movie very much and he forced my mom and family to watch,so inn second time kandu elaavarkkum ishtamayi..
Mazhakalath Padam kaanunathum box office success aavunathum okke oru nostalgic feel aaan..
Derick kurach kaalam nammude manasil undaakum... blockbuster il kuranjathonnum pratheekshikunilaaaaa

----------


## emirates

😊😊

Sent from my X9009 using Tapatalk

----------


## Mike

:Drum:  :Drum:  :Drum:  :Drum:  :Drum:  :Drum:  :Drum:  :Clap:  :Yahbuhuha:  :Yahbuhuha:  :Yahbuhuha: 






> 
> 
> Sent from my X9009 using Tapatalk

----------


## Mike

Kollam Usha #SecondShow #Heavy
#RunningSuccesfully #3rdWeek
#AbrahaminteSanthathikal #InCinemasNow !!

----------


## arjunan

:Yahoo:  :Yahoo:  :Yahoo:  :Yahoo:

----------


## yathra

Carnival angamaly 10 pm nala booking ayirunnu

----------


## arjunan

> Carnival angamaly 10 pm nala booking ayirunnu


njarakkal majestic, thripunithara central too .... :Yahoo:  :Yahoo:

----------


## Rajamaanikyam

> 


Kidu song..

----------


## Antonio

> Extra show added PVR gold 7.30 pm . Good timing


Innundaarunnoo??

----------


## shakeer

> Innundaarunnoo??


no from tomarrow onwards

----------


## Antonio

Good timing..Sunday um kaanum

----------


## shakeer

> Good timing..Sunday um kaanum


s sundayilum undu

----------


## wayanadan

ഇന്നത്തെ മൾട്ടി കളക്ഷൻ വന്നില്ലേ

----------


## Kannan Mahesh

Ekm.. Multi collection aayilla?

----------


## pnikhil007

> *Abrahaminte Sandhathikal - 3rd week  - 517 sh /day
> *
> *1.Thiruvananthapuram - Ariesplex - 4 sh
> 2.Thiruvananthapuram - Kairali - 4 sh
> 3.Thiruvananthapuram -Padmanabha - 4 sh
> 4.Thiruvananthapuram - Carnival Mall - 6 sh
> 5. Thiruvananthapuram - Carnival Greenfield-4 sh
> 6.Kaliyikkavila - Sreekaleeswary - 4 sh
> 7.Nedumangadu - Sree saraswathi - 4 sh
> ...


Kodali Sreelakshmi 3 shows only..

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk

----------


## Akhil krishnan

Sent from my LLD-AL10 using Tapatalk

----------


## Phantom 369

Tvm Ariesplex collection atra ayi??

----------


## Rangeela

> Sent from my LLD-AL10 using Tapatalk


 very good!!!!

----------


## Kannan Mahesh

> Sent from my LLD-AL10 using Tapatalk


Considering the situation, this is a terrific collection..

----------


## pokkiri brothers

> Sent from my LLD-AL10 using Tapatalk


Pwolichh!!! Ini naleyum sundayum around 3.75+ Lakhs easyaay kittum...

----------


## mujthaba

Megastar  :Clap:  :Clap:

----------


## Shafeeq Basheer

> Pwolichh!!! Ini naleyum sundayum around 3.75+ Lakhs easyaay kittum...


4.5  & 5 lakhs kittan chance und sat & sun


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Young Mega Star

Holding strong in multplex and all over..Naleyum mattanalum kidu collection ellayidathum varum.

----------


## mujthaba

> Holding strong in multplex and all over..Naleyum mattanalum kidu collection ellayidathum varum.


Multi weekend collection nannayal same screens count kitille next week?

----------


## Mike

*Alappuzha Kairali*

----------


## Bilalikka Rules

> Multi weekend collection nannayal same screens count kitille next week?


next week 2 rlses und

----------


## Mike



----------


## GABBAR

> Pwolichh!!! Ini naleyum sundayum around 3.75+ Lakhs easyaay kittum...


saturday sunday 9 kittum monday to friday 2l daily kittiyal thanne next friday 90L adikkum pinne shows kuranjalum next one weekil 1 crore adikkum

----------


## Antonio

8-9 lakhs in 2 days possible aanu..
So 79 by Sunday......

----------


## misbah7722

Shornure anurag increased to 5 shows from tomorrow 

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk

----------


## misbah7722

Pala universal first show 

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk

----------


## wayanadan

70 L  :Band:

----------


## GABBAR



----------


## DAVID007

#VOX#LateNightShow 11:00 Pm 

#Heavy#SoldOut#HouseFull#Gcc#UAE

#RunningSuccesfully#2ndWeekInGcc

#AbrahaminteSanthathikal#InCinemasNow !!

----------


## misbah7722

Bangalore booking for tomorrow 

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk

----------


## Kannadi

Gunda...
Gundaaaa

Sent from my SM-G610F using Tapatalk

----------


## Rajamaanikyam

Ithippol Keralathile theatarukil maatramallallo gunda vilayattom, ROI muthal GCC vare kathippadarnna gunda vilayattom, US/UK/Australia etc okke vyapikkuvanallo..  ABS and lakshakkanakkinu varunna gundakalum....

----------


## david nainan

> 


🤣🤣👌👌👌kalakki

Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk

----------


## ikka

> Sent from my LLD-AL10 using Tapatalk


Today and tomorrow hopeful to get 4.6L (65%) each to make 80L.

 :Band:   :Band:

----------


## ikka

100% will be around 7.4L from 18 shows (PVR Gold additional)...So hope around 70% will be easy...

----------


## KOBRA

Metro vannille

----------


## Antonio

> 100% will be around 7.4L from 18 shows (PVR Gold additional)...So hope around 70% will be easy...


Today n Tomo 80 percent minimum sure..

----------


## ikka

ഇന്ന് മുതൽ 
ഷൊർണൂർ അനുരാഗിൽ
അബ്രഹാമിന്റ സന്തതികൾ
4 ൽ നിന്ന് 5 ഷോയിലേയ്ക്ക് ' വീണ്ടും!!!

ഇതു എന്നതിനുള്ള പുറപ്പാട് ആണ് ആവോ!!!

 :Band:   :Band:

----------


## sachin

calicut mm collxn vanno athupole uae mojo collxn vanno??

----------


## Antonio

Jobyeattan posted in Fb.. Thanks to Calicut...

----------


## ikka

> calicut mm collxn vanno athupole uae mojo collxn vanno??


ഇല്ല... ഗുണ്ടകളെ ഭയന്നു ഇടുന്നില്ലെന്നാണ് കേട്ടത്!!!

----------


## ikka

Malayalam Review
Malayalam Review @MalayalamReview
?
9h
Blockbuster  #AbrahaminteSanthathikal Running Successfully

----------


## jumail pala

clct apsara sree regal  5755996....

----------


## Manoj

Kidu collection, mazhayum world cup um okke ഉണ്ടായിട്ടും ഇത്രയും എത്തി, 4 weeks apsara kittiyaal 80 lakhs ethum, sreeyil long run kittiyaal 1cr possible aanu

----------


## The wrong one

> clct apsara sree regal  5755996....


Heavy collection
 :Band: 

Sent from my SM-T231 using Tapatalk

----------


## Jamesbond007

> 


 :Band:   :Drum:   :Band:   :Drum:

----------


## Manoj

Regal 1152600
Apsara 3344710
Sree      1258686

----------


## ikka

> Regal 1152600
> Apsara 3344710
> Sree      1258686


80L adikkanam!!!

----------


## The wrong one

> Regal 1152600
> Apsara 3344710
> Sree      1258686


Apsara ee week 40 adikkoole

Sent from my SM-T231 using Tapatalk

----------


## bellari

> Regal 1152600
> Apsara 3344710
> Sree      1258686


Ithu two weeks collection aano

----------


## Veiwer11

Blockbuster.....
biggest grosser of 2018....

----------


## wayanadan

> regal 1152600
> apsara 3344710
> sree      1258686


*57 l + ...................*

----------


## wayanadan

> ഇന്ന് മുതൽ 
> ഷൊർണൂർ അനുരാഗിൽ
> അബ്രഹാമിന്റ സന്തതികൾ
> 4 ൽ നിന്ന് 5 ഷോയിലേയ്ക്ക് ' വീണ്ടും!!!
> 
> ഇതു എന്നതിനുള്ള പുറപ്പാട് ആണ് ആവോ!!!


*മൾട്ടിയിൽ എത്ര ഷോ ഉണ്ട്*

----------


## KOBRA

> clct apsara sree regal  5755996....


Etra divasam?

----------


## Akhil krishnan

> *മൾട്ടിയിൽ എത്ര ഷോ ഉണ്ട്*


18

Sent from my LLD-AL10 using Tapatalk

----------


## Malik

> Etra divasam?


13days.....

----------


## ikka

> *മൾട്ടിയിൽ എത്ര ഷോ ഉണ്ട്*


പൊളിച്ചു അടുക്കി 18 ഷോ കൾ!!!

----------


## perumal

> Regal 1152600
> Apsara 3344710
> Sree      1258686


57.6  :Drum:   :Drum:

----------


## wayanadan

> പൊളിച്ചു അടുക്കി 18 ഷോ കൾ!!!


ഇന്നത്തെ  പ്രീ കോർട്ടർ ഈവനിംഗ് ഷോയെ ബാധിക്കും

----------


## Rangeela

> clct apsara sree regal  5755996....


!!! Blockbuster !!!

----------


## ikka

Cinemax 12.30pm and pvr 12.45pm may get 60-70%!!!

Overall multi should go above 70-75% today..

----------


## Loud speaker

> Cinemax 12.30pm and pvr 12.45pm may get 60-70%!!!
> 
> Overall multi should go above 70-75% today..


5 lakh chance undo

----------


## ikka

> 5 lakh chance undo


5L is 67%....Almost sure shot aanu...If we go by this trend...

----------


## Iyyer The Great

> Cinemax 12.30pm and pvr 12.45pm may get 60-70%!!!
> 
> Overall multi should go above 70-75% today..


That is great news..Expected HF collection to be in the range of 6.5 lakhs..7.4 lakhs undenkil 5 lakhs is not tough  :Drum:

----------


## Iyyer The Great

Match multiyil valiya effect undaakkum ennu thonnunnilla...Because as usual 7-8 pm nu idakku varunna showkku aanu as of now ettavum booking.. PVR and cinemax already full aaavarayi..

----------


## udaips

> Regal 1152600
> Apsara 3344710
> Sree      1258686


Apsara thettanennu thonnunnallo... Ee week 7 days kondu 11L mathrame vannullo?..  Last friday evening shows muthalkkulla 10 weekend shosil minimum oru 5 houseful shows enkilum ivide report cheythittundu... appol thanne 6L aayi.. baaki 5 showsil 50% vannaal polum Weekend thanne 9L adikkum... pinne monday matinee show okke 500+ tickets poyennu ivide updates undayirunnallo... Engane poyalum 13 days kondu oru 38 enkilum ethendathaanu... entho error undennu thonnunnu...

----------


## Iyyer The Great

> Apsara thettanennu thonnunnallo... Ee week 7 days kondu 11L mathrame vannullo?..  Last friday evening shows muthalkkulla 10 weekend shosil minimum oru 5 houseful shows enkilum ivide report cheythittundu... appol thanne 6L aayi.. baaki 5 showsil 50% vannaal polum Weekend thanne 9L adikkum... pinne monday matinee show okke 500+ tickets poyennu ivide updates undayirunnallo... Engane poyalum 13 days kondu oru 38 enkilum ethendathaanu... entho error undennu thonnunnu...


Yes.. apsara collection il entho issues und..First week net aanu gross aayi ittathu ennokke kettirunnu...Expected them to correct this week..entharo entho..No clarity..

Between last weekend Apsara 5 HF vannitundo.. ente orma sheriyanenkil Sunday FS maathrame HF aayitullu...But kure shows 80% plus vannitund..So what you said is valid

----------


## udaips

> Yes.. apsara collection il entho issues und..First week net aanu gross aayi ittathu ennokke kettirunnu...Expected them to correct this week..entharo entho..No clarity..
> 
> Between last weekend Apsara 5 HF vannitundo.. ente orma sheriyanenkil Sunday FS maathrame HF aayitullu...But kure shows 80% plus vannitund..So what you said is valid


Even if its 80% or houseful, cumulative value will be around 9L... working day matinee polum 50% status update vamnirunnu.... So value should definetely be more...

----------


## Iyyer The Great

> Even if its 80% or houseful, cumulative value will be around 9L... working day matinee polum 50% status update vamnirunnu.... So value should definetely be more...


Let us wait for some clarity..  :Thinking:

----------


## renjuus

> Apsara thettanennu thonnunnallo... Ee week 7 days kondu 11L mathrame vannullo?..  Last friday evening shows muthalkkulla 10 weekend shosil minimum oru 5 houseful shows enkilum ivide report cheythittundu... appol thanne 6L aayi.. baaki 5 showsil 50% vannaal polum Weekend thanne 9L adikkum... pinne monday matinee show okke 500+ tickets poyennu ivide updates undayirunnallo... Engane poyalum 13 days kondu oru 38 enkilum ethendathaanu... entho error undennu thonnunnu...


 :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:

----------


## roshy

> Yes.. apsara collection il entho issues und..First week net aanu gross aayi ittathu ennokke kettirunnu...Expected them to correct this week..entharo entho..No clarity..
> 
> Between last weekend Apsara 5 HF vannitundo.. ente orma sheriyanenkil Sunday FS maathrame HF aayitullu...But kure shows 80% plus vannitund..So what you said is valid


ഫസ്റ്റ് വീക്ക് കളക്ഷനിൽ error ഉണ്ടായിരുന്നെങ്കിൽ അത് സെക്കന്റ് വീക്കിൽ ക്ലിയർ ചെയ്തില്ലല്ലോ ??അപ്പൊ next week ക്ലിയർ ചെയ്യും എന്ന് പ്രതീക്ഷിക്കുന്നതിൽ കാര്യമുണ്ടോ ?

----------


## Tigerbasskool

> 


 :Ennekollu:   :Ennekollu:   :Ennekollu:

----------


## renjuus

> 


 :Sneaky2: ....

----------


## roshy

> 


അടുത്ത monday തൊട്ടു ഇവിടെ വിളയാട്ടം പ്രതീക്ഷിക്കാം 😁

----------


## bellari

Choriyyanmaarkku adutha sat day mm collection varumbol choriyaan ullla avasaram kittatha reethiyil mm collection corrections varane padachone..
         Udaips ne alla udheshichathu ..He is genuine ..Veroru maakrii

----------


## Iyyer The Great

PVR 4pm 85% 2:15 hours before show time ..Moving to HF
Cinemax 4pm 70%.. Moving to HF
Both in big screens..

----------


## Mike

#Hyderabad Today 4:55 Pm Shows Almost Full

----------


## Mike



----------


## Antonio

PVR 4pm, 7.15pm
Cinemax 7.15pm
PVR gold 7.30 pm
RED....

Btw Sanju enna Kolakolli booking aanu..

----------


## Kuruvila

> ഫസ്റ്റ് വീക്ക് കളക്ഷനിൽ error ഉണ്ടായിരുന്നെങ്കിൽ അത് സെക്കന്റ് വീക്കിൽ ക്ലിയർ ചെയ്തില്ലല്ലോ ??അപ്പൊ next week ക്ലിയർ ചെയ്യും എന്ന് പ്രതീക്ഷിക്കുന്നതിൽ കാര്യമുണ്ടോ ?


First week 29lak ആണ് അറിയാൻ കഴിഞ്ഞത്...but വന്നത് 23lak...

കോഴിക്കോട് അപ്സരയിൽ പോയി ചോതിച്ചു ക്ലിയർ ആക്...

Sent from my 1201 using Tapatalk

----------


## Mike

First week alle... athundavum.... especially Kochi Multityil....







> PVR 4pm, 7.15pm
> Cinemax 7.15pm
> PVR gold 7.30 pm
> RED....
> 
> Btw Sanju enna Kolakolli booking aanu..

----------


## ACHOOTTY

> Choriyyanmaarkku adutha sat day mm collection varumbol choriyaan ullla avasaram kittatha reethiyil mm collection corrections varane padachone..
>          Udaips ne alla udheshichathu ..He is genuine ..Veroru maakrii


renjuss ine aano udhesiche

----------


## ACHOOTTY

> First week 29lak ആണ് അറിയാൻ കഴിഞ്ഞത്...but വന്നത് 23lak...
> 
> കോഴിക്കോട് അപ്സരയിൽ പോയി ചോതിച്ചു ക്ലിയർ ആക്...
> 
> Sent from my 1201 using Tapatalk


So 2 week net aavum ittathu.

----------


## ACHOOTTY

Innu update kuravu aavum  ellarum football pirake aavum allo.

----------


## yathra

DELHI FAST FILLING

----------


## yathra

COIMBATORE

----------


## yathra

Bengluru

----------


## yathra

BENGLURU

----------


## yathra

CHENNAI SOLD OUT

----------


## yathra

TChennai luxe cinemas allmost full

----------


## yathra

SPI PLAZZO ALL MOST FULL BIG SCREEN

----------


## Antonio

> renjuss ine aano udhesiche


 @renjuus chettan paavamanu..

----------


## Antonio

Cinemax 4pm nu 7.15 ne kkalum full aanu..still athu green...
Matteth Red...

----------


## yathra

M cinemas varapuzha 6.15 pm allmost full 9 pm sold out

----------


## ikka

PVR Gold 7.30pm 12 more tickets to go!!!

 :Band:   :Band:   :Band:

----------


## ikka

PVR 4PM more than 75%

----------


## Gopikrishnan

2days mumb padam kandirunu... Manjeri Devakis 11.30show..oru 100per undakum...

padam kandirikkam..Ikka super ayi..twist suspense onum athra sambavamala 3/5

----------


## shakeer

> PVR 4PM more than 75%


39 seat left

----------


## Sidharthan

> അടുത്ത monday തൊട്ടു ഇവിടെ വിളയാട്ടം പ്രതീക്ഷിക്കാം 😁


Ee mnday vilayadiyilla..pinneya nxt mndayy😌

Sent from my Lenovo A7020a48 using Tapatalk

----------


## roshy

> Ningal parnjth pole carnival casil njn paranjalo????aadhi kalichthnte 50% shows koodthalanu same screenl as kalichath..athkondanu carnvlsl collectn kurnjthennu paranja angeekarikumo??
> Aries daytime shows aanu cherya screenl...athu big screenl aayalm diffrnce undavila...karnam athryum aalkaru thanne athilum keru...verthe occupcy kurymnu matram
> First 2 daysl big screen illathath affect chythitumd...dat I agree...
> Pinne calicut mahewala matramalla...ivdeym undlo contacts ulla aalkar...annu aadhi first week ittapol aarum ethirthillrnu...as 6 days 36lacs...aadhi 7 days 44 lacs...adjust chytgalm aadhi munnilarkum
> But all Kerala as above adhi...but its not big like u all think...final varatte...appo oru clear picture labhikum...
> 
> Sent from my P7072G using Tapatalk


ഇത് Last monday ചെയ്ത  പോസ്റ്റ് ,sample നടത്തി പോയിരുന്നു 😂

----------


## moovybuf

> Ee mnday vilayadiyilla..pinneya nxt mndayy😌
> 
> Sent from my Lenovo A7020a48 using Tapatalk


പുണ്യാളൻ പ്രൈവറ്റ് ലിമിറ്റഡ ആണല്ലേ...

----------


## Rajamaanikyam

Multiesil booking okke kikkidu... Single screens okke engane pokunnu?

----------


## Antonio

> ഇത് Last monday ചെയ്ത  പോസ്റ്റ് ,sample നടത്തി പോയിരുന്നു 😂





> Ee mnday vilayadiyilla..pinneya nxt mndayy😌
> 
> Sent from my Lenovo A7020a48 using Tapatalk





> പുണ്യാളൻ പ്രൈവറ്റ് ലിമിറ്റഡ ആണല്ലേ...


Variety kku vendi innu thudangiyaalo..

----------


## ikka

7-7.30PM Shows PVR Gold 9 to go...PVR More than 80%....Cinemax More than 70%...

 :Drum:   :Drum:

----------


## yathra

Q cinemas error  :Zipit:

----------


## Antonio

> Q cinemas error


Kalanjittu pokkoode ivattakalkk ennum ithu thanne

----------


## Mike

ennu 4 lacks adikkumooo  :Thinking:

----------


## Kannan Mahesh

> 39 seat left


Nerathe athrayum seat illayirunnallo. Pinne 3 mani kazhinjanu athra vacancy kanichath.. Athenthupatti. 190,160 ellam full aayirunnu... Pinne enthu sambhavichu?

----------


## yathra

> ennu 4 lacks adikkumooo


Adikkum .....

----------


## yathra

Inox shoba city 7 .30 pm filling fast

----------


## yathra

kollam carnival 7.45 pm show filling fast

----------


## yathra

Reegal cinemas extra show added now 5 show @Madhavanunni @Don David

----------


## yathra

Angamaly carinval 7'15 pm show good booking

----------


## shakeer

> Nerathe athrayum seat illayirunnallo. Pinne 3 mani kazhinjanu athra vacancy kanichath.. Athenthupatti. 190,160 ellam full aayirunnu... Pinne enthu sambhavichu?


sorry my mistake I mean Cinemax not pvr

----------


## kannan

> ....


........  :Read:

----------


## shakeer

Q cinema 7.40 90+ seat leaft

----------


## renjuus

> ........


enthaa mothalaaliii…… :Ahupinne:

----------


## Iyyer The Great

Argentina vs France match time il ulla shows at Ekm
PVR- almost full
PVR gold- almost full
Cinemax- almost full
Q cinemas- 60% with 1:45 hours to go
Vanitha- fast filling..Moving to HF
Central- fast filling..Moving to HF

Double strong  :Coool:

----------


## Antonio

> Argentina vs France match time il ulla shows at Ekm
> PVR- almost full
> PVR gold- almost full
> Cinemax- almost full
> Q cinemas- 60% with 1:45 hours to go
> Vanitha- fast filling..Moving to HF
> Central- fast filling..Moving to HF
> 
> Double strong


Argentina fans full padathinu kerikkanum..
Brazil fans Kali kaanan irikkunnu

----------


## Iyyer The Great

> Argentina fans full padathinu kerikkanum..
> Brazil fans Kali kaanan irikkunnu


 :Laughing:  ........

----------


## Abin thomas

Heard shaji padoor doing another mammooka film on a newcomers script.

----------


## Antonio

> Heard shaji padoor doing another mammooka film on a newcomers script.


Wowwww...athu polichu...

----------


## jumail pala

> Heard shaji padoor doing another mammooka film on a newcomers script.


same team enu anu arinjathu......

----------


## Phantom 369

Tvm - Ariesplex 10 PM show 30 tickets left.. 2.30hrs to goo

----------


## shakeer

*​edapally vanitha extra show added on screen 4 at 9.45*

----------


## jumail pala

kottayam FS

----------


## misbah7722

Edappally vanitha second show extra screen added

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk

----------


## misbah7722

Varapuzha m cinemas second show 

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk

----------


## misbah7722

Ariesplex second show 

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk

----------


## misbah7722

Mot carnival 9:40pm show

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk

----------


## kannan

> enthaa mothalaaliii??

----------


## misbah7722

Mot carnival 6 shows from tomorrow
Greenfield carnival 5 shows from tomorrow 

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk

----------


## Antonio

Ernakulam Multies Tomo also 18 shows..
PVR 4pm good booking already..

----------


## Rangeela

> Argentina vs France match time il ulla shows at Ekm
> PVR- almost full
> PVR gold- almost full
> Cinemax- almost full
> Q cinemas- 60% with 1:45 hours to go
> Vanitha- fast filling..Moving to HF
> Central- fast filling..Moving to HF
> 
> Double strong


 !!!!!blockbuster!!!!!

----------


## KOBRA

Abrahaminte Santhathikal
ജനത്തിരക്ക് കാരണം കോഴിക്കോട് റീഗലിലും ഇടപ്പള്ളി വനിതയിലും എക്സ്ട്രാ ഷോ ആഡ് ചെയ്തിരിക്കുന്നു 
3rd week

----------


## Mike

Palakadu Priya #SecondShow

----------


## Mike



----------


## Mike



----------


## Mike

chennai

----------


## Mike

wc knockout stages ilum Derick ichayan silent ayi nalla occupancy il povunnu......

 :Band:   :Band:   :Band:

----------


## misbah7722

Calicut regal 5 shows from today 

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk

----------


## misbah7722

ആലപ്പുഴ kairali second show 85%+

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk

----------


## misbah7722

Palakkad priya second show 80%+

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk

----------


## misbah7722

Varapuzha M Cinemas second show housefull 

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk

----------


## misbah7722

Pattanamtitta Aishwarya fs

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk

----------


## misbah7722

Pvr gold 4 shows from Monday 

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk

----------


## MANNADIAR

@ Kottayam Abhilash... balcony almost full... kochu serial killere kandu pedicha karanam caril vannirikunnu 😞

----------


## misbah7722

> @ Kottayam Abhilash... balcony almost full... kochu serial killere kandu pedicha karanam caril vannirikunnu 😞


Ayyoo.. Cheriya koch aayirunnu enkil povendayirunnu avark pattiya film allalo ithu..

First clasa etra ഉണ്ടാവും? 

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk

----------


## misbah7722

Karunagapally khans second show 

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk

----------


## Antonio

> Ayyoo.. Cheriya koch aayirunnu enkil povendayirunnu avark pattiya film allalo ithu..
> 
> First clasa etra ഉണ്ടാവും? 
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


Athu kochu pillerkokke bad thanne aanu..
Even girls aanel ichiri valya pillerayalum pedikkum...

----------


## Antonio

PVR gold 4 show from Monday- highest ever aayirikkumo???
Q update aayitilla..
17 shows as of now..

----------


## ikka

> Pvr gold 4 shows from Monday 
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


Yes.. 21 shows from Monday in multies..

----------


## Antonio

PVR gold ethra screens und??
Oru film nu ithrem shows vannittillallo ithuvare

----------


## MANNADIAR

> Ayyoo.. Cheriya koch aayirunnu enkil povendayirunnu avark pattiya film allalo ithu..
> 
> First clasa etra ഉണ്ടാവും? 
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


First class nokan pattiyilla bhai... parking okke gatenu purathuvareyundu.... 3 vayasulla cherukkan aanu... bhayangara lalettan fananu, neerali trailer kandu pedichada 😜😜😜😜but aa black coat ittittu killere kandappo aalku madiyayi

----------


## Akhil krishnan

Sent from my LLD-AL10 using Tapatalk

----------


## MANNADIAR

Che, kidukkan padamarunnu... missed

----------


## KeralaVarma

> @ Kottayam Abhilash... balcony almost full... kochu serial killere kandu pedicha karanam caril vannirikunnu 😞


0ru 20 minuites kazhiyumbol kayarikko 😎😎

Sent from my SM-A800I using Tapatalk

----------


## MANNADIAR

> 0ru 20 minuites kazhiyumbol kayarikko 😎😎
> 
> Sent from my SM-A800I using Tapatalk


Njanum kochum ende ammayum aanulladu... idaykeneettal sheriyavilla... wife kude undarunnel kayaramayirunnu

----------


## Kannan Mahesh

Multiplex collection?...

----------


## yathra

*chennai mayanjal nale 3 sh*

----------


## Kannan Mahesh

Ekm. Multiplex collection please..

----------


## misbah7722

Kollam g max 3 shows from tomorrow 

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk

----------


## misbah7722

Abrahaminte Sandhathikal - 3rd week - 521 sh /day + 1 vanitha (Saturday extra show) 

Updated list

1.Thiruvananthapuram - Ariesplex - 4 sh

2.Thiruvananthapuram - Kairali - 4 sh

3.Thiruvananthapuram -Padmanabha - 4 sh

4.Thiruvananthapuram - Carnival Mall - 6 sh

5. Thiruvananthapuram - Carnival Greenfield-5 sh

6.Kaliyikkavila - Sreekaleeswary - 4 sh

7.Nedumangadu - Sree saraswathi - 4 sh

8.Pothenkode - M T -4 sh

9.Kadinamkulam - G Tracks - 4 sh

10.Kattakkada - Swaram - 4 sh

11.Attingal - Vaisakh - 4 sh

12.Varkala - S.R -4sh

13.Kollam -Usha - 4 sh

14.Kollam - Gmax - 3 sh

15.Kollam -Carnival - 4 sh

16. Kollam - Partha - 4 sh

17.Shakthikulangara - Capithans - 4 sh

18.Nallila -JB cinemas - 4 sh

19.Oyoor - NVP -3 sh

20.Paravur -Ashoka - 4 sh

21.Punalur - Ramraj- 4 sh 

22.Kottarakkara - Minerva - 4 sh

23.Anchal - Archana -4 sh

24. Kadakkal - Sreedhanya - 4 sh

25.Karunagapally - Khans - 4 sh 

26.Karunagapally - Carnival - 3 sh

27.Pathanamthitta - Aishwarya - 4 sh

28.Adoor - Nadham - 4 sh

29.Ranni - Upasana - 4 sh

30.Panthalam - Trilok cinemas -2 sh

31.Alappuzha - Kairali - 4 sh

32.Mavellikkara - Prathibha - 4 sh 

33.Chengannur - C cinemas - 4 sh

34.Cherthala - Kairali - 4 sh

35.Harippad - SN -2- 4 sh

36.Kattanam - Ganam - 5 sh 

37.Eramallur - Sania - 4 sh

38.Kottayam - Abhilash - 4 sh

39.Changanassery - Abhinaya- 4 sh

40.Mundakkayam - RD cinemas- 4 sh

41.Pala - Universal - 4 sh

42.Thalayolaparambu - Carnival - 2 sh

43.Thalayolaparambu - Nice - 4 sh

44.Thodupuzha - Ashirvad - 4 sh

45.Thodupuzha - Silver Hills - 4 sh

46. Kattappana - Sagara-4 sh

47.Rajakumari - Marbazil - 3 sh

48.Ernakulam - Kavitha - 4 sh

49.Eranakulam - PVR -5 sh + 1 (gold) 

50.Eranakulam - Cinemax - 5 sh

51.Eranakulam - Q Cinemas -4 sh

52.Eranakuam - Pan Cinemas -3 sh

53.Edappalli - Vanitha - 4 sh + 1 (Saturday) 

54.Njarakkal -Majestic -4 sh

55.Tripunithara - Central - 4 sh

56. Kochi - EVM -2 sh

57.Koothattukulam - V Cinema- 4 sh

58.Muvattupuzha - Issac - 3 sh

59.Muvattupuzha - Carnival canton mall -0 sh

60.Muvattupuzha - Carnival GCM- 4 sh

61.Kothamangalam - Ann - 4 sh

62.Perumbavoor - EVM - 2 sh

63.North Paravoor - Kairali - 4 sh

64.Aluva - Casino -4 sh

65.Angamali - Carnival- 4 sh 

66.Thrissur - Kairali - 4 sh

67.Thrissur - Inox - 5 sh 

68.Thrissur -Ganam -4 sh

69.Viyoor - Deepa - 4 sh

70.Chalakkudy - Surabhi - 3 sh

71.Aamballur - Chandvi sreerama - 4 sh

72.Kodungallur - sreekaleeswary - 4 sh

73.Kodungallur - Carnival -3 sh

74.Irinjalakuda - Chembakassery - 4 sh

75.Irinjalakuda - J K Cinema -3 sh

76.Mapranam - Varna - 4 sh

77.Thalikkulam - karthika 4 sh 

78.Guruvayoor - Devaki -4 sh 

79.Kunnamkulam - Bhavana- 4 sh

80.Wadakkanchery - New Ragam - 2 sh 

81.Pazhayanoor - Shadows - 2 sh

82.Palakkadu - Priya - 4 sh

83.Shornur - Anurag - 5 sh

84.Pattambi - Krishna - 4 sh 

85.Mannarkkad - Prathibha - 3 sh

86.Kollengode - Thankam - 2 sh

87.Chittur - Kairali -3 sh

88.Vadakkencherry- Jayabharath Movies - 4 sh 

89.Malappuram - Rachana - 4 sh

90.Edappal - Sarada- 4 sh

91.Ponnani - Alankar - 3 sh

92.Kottakkal - Sangeetha - 4 sh

93.Kondotty - Kalpaka - 4 sh

94.Perinthalmanna - Vismaya - 5 sh

95.Perinthalmanna - K C - 3 sh 

96.Tirur - Anugraha - 4 sh

97.Tanur - PVS Paradise - 4 sh

98.Parappanangadi - Pallavi - 4 sh

99.Manjeri - Devaki cinemas - 4 sh

100.Pandikkadu - Appoos - 4 sh

101.Valancherry - Popular film city - 4 sh

102.Nilambur - Fairyland 1- 4 sh

103.Kozhikode - Apsara -4 sh

104.Kozhikode - Sree - 4 sh

105.Kozhikode - Regal - 5 sh

106.Mukkam -Rose cine palace - 4 sh

107.Ramanattukara - Surabhi - 3 sh

108.Vadakara -Ashoka - 4 sh

109.Koyilandi - Krishna - 2 sh

110.Baluserry - Sandhya - 3 sh

111.Kalpetta - Mahaveer - 4 sh

112.Batheri - Aishwarya -4 sh

113 Batheri - Film city - 5 sh

114.Mananthavadi - Jose - 4 sh

115.Pulpalli - Penta 1 - 4 sh

116.Kannur - Savitha - 4 sh

117.Thalassery - Liberty Little Paradise - 4 sh

118.Thalassery - Carnival - 3 sh

119.Koothuparambu - Baby - 4 sh

120.Iritty - New India paradise - 4 sh

121.Mattanur - Sahina - 4 sh

122.Thalipparamba - Alinkal - 4 sh

123.Payyanur - Sumangali cineplex - 4 sh

124.Payyanur - Shanthi carnival - 4 sh

125.Kasargod - Mehboob carnival - 5 sh

126.Kasargod - Moviemax - 5 sh

127.Kanhangad - Vinayaka Paraidse - 4 sh

128.Kanhangad -Carnival -4 sh



2nd week



129.Peyad - SP cinemas - 4 sh

130.Venjarammoodu - Sindhu - 4 sh

131.Cherpulassery - Plaza - 4 sh

132.Ashtamichira - Mahalaxmi - 4 sh

133.Kodakara - City cinema - 4 sh

134. Kodaly - Sreelakshmi - 3sh



First week



135. Varappuzha - M cinemas - 4 sh

136. Nooranadu - Swathy - 4 sh



Removed after 2 week run

1.Kecheri - Savitha 

2.Adimali - matha

3. Kozhinjampara - Raviraj

4.Peringottukurussi - CKM

5.Kottayi - KRV

6.Puthunagaram - New 

7. Muvatupuzha - carnival Calton mall


Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk

----------


## The wrong one

PVR Forum Mall Koramangala Bengaluru
Tommorow's 10:05 AM Show Booking ..!!

Sent from my SM-T231 using Tapatalk

----------


## The wrong one

Gopalan Miniplex Signature Mall  Bengaluru
7:30 PM Show Sure HF..!

Sent from my SM-T231 using Tapatalk

----------


## The wrong one

PVR Phoenix Market City Mall, Bengaluru
4:10Pm show

Sent from my SM-T231 using Tapatalk

----------


## The wrong one

PVR Forum Sujana Mall Hyderabad
4:55Pm show Sure HF..!

Sent from my SM-T231 using Tapatalk

----------


## The wrong one

Hyderabad okke screens valare kuravan..Iniyum screen undel fulla adikkum avide..Heavy booking an ithu vare ella showsinum ...about 70% week daysilum 100% weekendilum vannittund


> PVR Forum Sujana Mall Hyderabad
> 4:55Pm show Sure HF..!
> 
> Sent from my SM-T231 using Tapatalk


Sent from my SM-T231 using Tapatalk

----------


## Saathan



----------


## misbah7722

Multi... Naalathode 80l cross cheyyum

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk

----------


## The wrong one

PVR Logix Noida 
5:15 PM Show..! 

Sent from my SM-T231 using Tapatalk

----------


## The wrong one

> 


About 60% occuppancy good..👌

Sent from my SM-T231 using Tapatalk

----------


## The wrong one

Naale Spain Match Mathre Important ollu..ithilere collection varendathan


> Multi... Naalathode 80l cross cheyyum
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


Sent from my SM-T231 using Tapatalk

----------


## perumal

> Naale Spain Match Mathre Important ollu..ithilere collection varendathan
> 
> Sent from my SM-T231 using Tapatalk


Sunday koode analo.. surely 5l+ varendathanu!

----------


## Veiwer11

Padam kandu today 2nd show from devaki cinemas GVR
stats decent  aan

kali kand desp aayappol mathiyaaki theateril poyii

good movie thriller blended with emotions

Good story and good direction 

movie is better than TGF

familyk movie ishtamaakum

my rating 3.75/5

----------


## Rajamaanikyam

> About 60% occuppancy good..👌
> 
> Sent from my SM-T231 using Tapatalk


Very good considering today 's big matches... Naale Spain nte match maathram aanu paniyullu still not that important one's for mallus compared to Argentina.. So min 70% enkilum collection varendathaanu...

----------


## Iyyer The Great

Occupancy for evening and night shows lower on Saturday than Friday.. Important WC matchesinte impact  :Hmmm:

----------


## The wrong one

> Sunday koode analo.. surely 5l+ varendathanu!


2 week koode hold cheythal 1cr Cross cheyyum

Sent from my SM-T231 using Tapatalk

----------


## Bilalikka Rules

Match Affected Badly !!


N Q Cinemas Server Error

----------


## The wrong one

> Occupancy for evening and night shows lower on Saturday than Friday.. Important WC matchesinte impact


Q cinemas error nalla pani tharunnund

Sent from my SM-T231 using Tapatalk

----------


## The wrong one

M cinemasilum Vanithayilum nalla occupancy und..👌👌👌 

Sent from my SM-T231 using Tapatalk

----------


## Iyyer The Great

> Q cinemas error nalla pani tharunnund
> 
> Sent from my SM-T231 using Tapatalk


Swathave Durbala, porengil garbhiniyum ennu paranajpolaayi Q cinemasile kaaryam 😂

----------


## wayanadan

കളി ചതിച്ചു രണ്ട് തരത്തിലും

----------


## pokkiri brothers

> 


Kidu kidu kidu!!!

----------


## Raja Sha

Lulu gold 4 shows nale undayirunnenkil nalla collection urappichu 80lakhs sure aakkamayirunnu

----------


## Rajamaanikyam

> കളി ചതിച്ചു രണ്ട് തരത്തിലും


Vaasthavam....

----------


## Manikuttan777

Nale veendum kaanan povunu for the 4th time... Thrissur Kairali 2.30pm :Very Happy:

----------


## Young Mega Star

Ettavum kooduthal fans ulla argentinayude kali ale.. Nale ariyam endanu impact enu.

----------


## Iyyer The Great

> Ettavum kooduthal fans ulla argentinayude kali ale.. Nale ariyam endanu impact enu.


Malappurathokke ente arivil Brazil nu aanu fans kooduthal..Messi fans vazhi Argentina fans aayavar undaayittu polum  :Thinking:

----------


## Manoj

> 2 week koode hold cheythal 1cr Cross cheyyum
> 
> Sent from my SM-T231 using Tapatalk


25 days il cross cheyyum

----------


## Manoj

> Apsara thettanennu thonnunnallo... Ee week 7 days kondu 11L mathrame vannullo?..  Last friday evening shows muthalkkulla 10 weekend shosil minimum oru 5 houseful shows enkilum ivide report cheythittundu... appol thanne 6L aayi.. baaki 5 showsil 50% vannaal polum Weekend thanne 9L adikkum... pinne monday matinee show okke 500+ tickets poyennu ivide updates undayirunnallo... Engane poyalum 13 days kondu oru 38 enkilum ethendathaanu... entho error undennu thonnunnu...


തെറ്റാണെന്നു തോന്നുന്നു, അവിടുത്തെ rep പറഞ്ഞതനുസരിച്ച് അപ്സര 19 lakhs and sree 7 lakhs share vannittundu, angananel 54 lakhs gross varanam. Metro pinne service charge കുറച്ചുളള amount aanu kodukkunnathu

----------


## Iyyer The Great

Biggest hit of the year.. Blockbuster  :Drum:   :Drum:

----------


## chandru

innale first show van affected aanu..all over..will make up today...

----------


## Abin thomas

> innale first show van affected aanu..all over..will make up today...


3rd week anu.overall 1+ cr innale varum athu urapanu.njn predict cheytha pole padam blockbuster thanne.

----------


## yathra

Chennai spi 3 pm sold out

----------


## SachinMammookka

Innu padam kandu, Germantown Maryland
Regal Cinemas
Status was shocking  80%

I am seeing such a big crowd here in DC after Kabali, pulimurugan njan kandittu illa so athu aayi compare cheyyunnilla.... 

About the film, a nice movie faar better than any recent Mammookka movie.... TGF aayi compare cheythaal.... AS>>>>TGF 

Onnude kananam ennu undu pakshe aake oru show ullu...... friends um undayirunnu, all liked the movie....

----------


## maryland

> Nale veendum kaanan povunu for the 4th time... Thrissur Kairali 2.30pm


mmade thrissur... :Clap:  :Band:

----------


## maryland

> Innu padam kandu, Germantown Maryland
> Regal Cinemas
> Status was shocking  80%
> 
> I am seeing such a big crowd here in DC after Kabali, pulimurugan njan kandittu illa so athu aayi compare cheyyunnilla.... 
> 
> About the film, a nice movie faar better than any recent Mammookka movie.... TGF aayi compare cheythaal.... AS>>>>TGF 
> 
> Onnude kananam ennu undu pakshe aake oru show ullu...... friends um undayirunnu, all liked the movie....


mmade Maryland... :Clap:  :Band:

----------


## SachinMammookka

> mmade Maryland...


Mary Chechi 🎉🎂😊

----------


## Manikuttan777

Youtube il calendar scene oke aaro ititundallo :/

----------


## KulFy

> Innu padam kandu, Germantown Maryland
> Regal Cinemas
> Status was shocking  80%
> 
> I am seeing such a big crowd here in DC after Kabali, pulimurugan njan kandittu illa so athu aayi compare cheyyunnilla.... 
> 
> About the film, a nice movie faar better than any recent Mammookka movie.... TGF aayi compare cheythaal.... AS>>>>TGF 
> 
> Onnude kananam ennu undu pakshe aake oru show ullu...... friends um undayirunnu, all liked the movie....


Dude I was there for the same show...tell me about the audience response....I was sitting in the 4th row from front...padam kzhinju ezhunnettu ninnu kayyadichathu njaana

----------


## KulFy

@SachinMammookka Cinemarkil naale 3:30 show undu...I might go

----------


## wayanadan

*sunday kidukkatte*

----------


## The wrong one

List

Sent from my SM-T231 using Tapatalk

----------


## jeanu007

> Innu padam kandu, Germantown Maryland
> Regal Cinemas
> Status was shocking  80%
> 
> I am seeing such a big crowd here in DC after Kabali, pulimurugan njan kandittu illa so athu aayi compare cheyyunnilla.... 
> 
> About the film, a nice movie faar better than any recent Mammookka movie.... TGF aayi compare cheythaal.... AS>>>>TGF 
> 
> Onnude kananam ennu undu pakshe aake oru show ullu...... friends um undayirunnu, all liked the movie....


Thats cool bro,super glad to hear that status..are they gonna show it tomorrow as well @ germantown?..i am thinking of watching it..

----------


## PunchHaaji

> mmade Maryland...



 :Band:   :Band:

----------


## ikka

> dude i was there for the same show...tell me about the audience response....i was sitting in the 4th row from front...padam kzhinju ezhunnettu ninnu kayyadichathu njaana





> @sachinmammookka cinemarkil naale 3:30 show undu...i might go





> thats cool bro,super glad to hear that status..are they gonna show it tomorrow as well @ germantown?..i am thinking of watching it..


നിങ്ങൾ ac dc കാരൊക്കെ ഒന്നായ സ്ഥിതിക്ക് നമുക്കൊരു ബോൻജ കുടിച്ചു പിരിയാം അല്ലെ!!!

----------


## Akhil krishnan

Sent from my LLD-AL10 using Tapatalk

----------


## maryland

> 


 :Band: 
moving fast towards 1Cr mark... :Kicking:

----------


## misbah7722

Edappally vanitha extra screen added for 3:30 & 6:45pm shows

Total 7 shows today 

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk

----------


## KeralaVarma

*INNU ROCKIMG SUNDAY AANU . MAZHAYUM WORLDCUPUM ELLAM ATHY JEEVICHU ABRU BB AAYI* :Drum: 


> *sunday kidukkatte*

----------


## Sidharthan

> പുണ്യാളൻ പ്രൈവറ്റ് ലിമിറ്റഡ ആണല്ലേ...


Elaam Oru make belief Alle..😉

Sent from my Lenovo A7020a48 using Tapatalk

----------


## bellari

Edappally vanitha theater pole okke varapuzha 2 screen theater kal kooduthal vannal mikkavarum pvr cinimax poleyulla multiplex kalkku distribution filim kodukkilla .. Percentage. Issue solve cheyyanum pattum

----------


## Antonio

> Edappally vanitha extra screen added for 3:30 & 6:45pm shows
> 
> Total 7 shows today 
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


 @Don David bhai..
Innalem one show extra undarunnu

----------


## falcon

> Malappurathokke ente arivil Brazil nu aanu fans kooduthal..Messi fans vazhi Argentina fans aayavar undaayittu polum


Argentinakan fans koodthal ...Maradona kalm thoth anganan

----------


## Akhil krishnan

Sent from my LLD-AL10 using Tapatalk

----------


## pokkiri brothers

Today Matinee Booking Status @ Kottayam Abhilash :Drum:

----------


## abraham

4th time

----------


## wayanadan

*Alapuzha Kairali Noon Show :)

*

----------


## Antonio

> *Alapuzha Kairali Noon Show :)
> 
> *


Mmade Alappuzha .

----------


## Phantom 369

> List
> 
> Sent from my SM-T231 using Tapatalk


Tvm - Sreepadmanabha

----------


## MANNADIAR

> 4th time


Theatre n status????

----------


## ikka

PVR 12.45 ...14 Seats left!!!

----------


## MANNADIAR

Multi booking vechu iduvare etra confirm aayi innu

----------


## Malik

> Multi booking vechu iduvare etra confirm aayi innu


10pm time booking avg aanu.Athu vare okke kidu.10pm shws time aakumbol full aakum.Innu 5lakhhs+ urappanu

----------


## MANNADIAR

> 10pm time booking avg aanu.Athu vare okke kidu.10pm shws time aakumbol full aakum.Innu 5lakhhs+ urappanu


Thanks bhai...so ikka yude 3rd one crore movie almost confirm

----------


## The wrong one

Chennai Mayajal Multiplex 2:30PM Show

Sent from my SM-T231 using Tapatalk

----------


## The wrong one

Ravile thanne sold out ayi..!!!!

Sent from my SM-T231 using Tapatalk

----------


## The wrong one

Hyderabad & Chennai Screens valare kuravan... Weekendil ulla ella showsum HF an!!

Sent from my SM-T231 using Tapatalk

----------


## kannan

> List
> 
> Sent from my SM-T231 using Tapatalk



hmm . . Kollam ippozhum rls centresil ellaam undalle ? 
Nallila okke 3rd  week ?

----------


## ikka

PVR & Cinemax 4 PM shows --- Already 80%+..3 More Hours to go...

----------


## ikka

PAN 3.35 PM Already 65%+..2.30 Hours to go!!!

----------


## The wrong one

> hmm . . Kollam ippozhum rls centresil ellaam undalle ? 
> Nallila okke 3rd  week ?


Ithu vare major releases onnum illallo...200 screensil okke release aayirunnel nalla reduction vannene..ithipoo  oru avg no. of screens ayath kond extra screens and shows kure kitty... Porathathinu good occupancyum..next weekum kuzhappamillatha reethiyil hold cheyyum ennu pratheekshikkunnu

Sent from my SM-T231 using Tapatalk

----------


## Akhil krishnan

Sent from my LLD-AL10 using Tapatalk

----------


## Akhil krishnan

TCR Inox 4.10 pm Show




Sent from my LLD-AL10 using Tapatalk

----------


## Akhil krishnan

TVM Aries Plex



Sent from my LLD-AL10 using Tapatalk

----------


## Akhil krishnan

Hyderabad




Sent from my LLD-AL10 using Tapatalk

----------


## Akhil krishnan

Outside Kerala



Sent from my LLD-AL10 using Tapatalk

----------


## Tigerbasskool

> Heard shaji padoor doing another mammooka film on a newcomers script.


due to over expectation ipolee vendayirinnu e project ...oru gap kazhnyu mathayirinnu...

----------


## Tigerbasskool



----------


## Tigerbasskool



----------


## Sajil K R

Kottayam Abhilash matinee

Sent from my Lenovo A6020a40 using Tapatalk

----------


## Sajil K R

Sent from my Lenovo A6020a40 using Tapatalk

----------


## jumail pala

clct sree matinee NS 75% undayirunu

----------


## Malik

Kannur Savitha 50% booked.Shw @ 2.30pm.Final oru 70-80% varendathanu

----------


## Akhil krishnan

Palakkad Priya Matinee




Sent from my LLD-AL10 using Tapatalk

----------


## Mike

Palakkad Priya Matinee

----------


## Malik

https://m.facebook.com/story.php?sto...30071020428781

Manjeri matinee rush

----------


## jumail pala

plkd priya matinee

----------


## Akhil krishnan

Varappuzha M Cinemas 3.15 nd 6.15 pm Show Sold Out

Sent from my LLD-AL10 using Tapatalk

----------


## perumal

> Palakkad Priya Matinee
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my LLD-AL10 using Tapatalk


Kidu  :Drum:

----------


## ikka

Multies good rush!!! PVR & Cinemax 4 Pm 12 & 11 seats to go...Pan and q also good booking for 3-4 pm show

----------


## Mike



----------


## Akhil krishnan

Manjeri Devaki Cinemas Matinee



Sent from my LLD-AL10 using Tapatalk

----------


## moovybuf

> Elaam Oru make belief Alle..
> 
> Sent from my Lenovo A7020a48 using Tapatalk



ഒരാശ്വാസം അല്ലെ ??  :Very Happy: 


ഏതായാലും അടുത്ത പടത്തിനു ആഞ്ഞു പിടിക്കാം... പ്രതീക്ഷ ഉള്ള പടമാണ് നിങ്ങക്ക് ....


ഈ സിനിമയും മോഹൻലാലും, ആധിയും, കലക്ഷനും കണക്കും ഒക്കെ ഉള്ളൂ ?? world കപ്പ് ഒന്നും കാണാറില്ലേ ?

----------


## jumail pala



----------


## Akhil krishnan

Alappuzha Kairali Matinee HF




Sent from my LLD-AL10 using Tapatalk

----------


## Antonio

Alappuzha appol FS n SS full aaayekkum

----------


## Akhil krishnan

Edappally Vanitha Veeneetha




Sent from my LLD-AL10 using Tapatalk

----------


## Akhil krishnan

M Cinemas Varappuzha



Sent from my LLD-AL10 using Tapatalk

----------


## Akhil krishnan

PVR LULU 4 PM AND 7 PM SHOW




Sent from my LLD-AL10 using Tapatalk

----------


## Akhil krishnan

PVR GOLD 7.30 PM SHOW



Sent from my LLD-AL10 using Tapatalk

----------


## Akhil krishnan

CINEMAX OBERON



Sent from my LLD-AL10 using Tapatalk

----------


## Akhil krishnan

MAJESTIC NARAKKAL



Sent from my LLD-AL10 using Tapatalk

----------


## Akhil krishnan

Q CINEMAS



Sent from my LLD-AL10 using Tapatalk

----------


## Akhil krishnan

TRIPUNITHARA CENTRAL TALKIES




Sent from my LLD-AL10 using Tapatalk

----------


## Akhil krishnan

ANGAMALY 7.15 PM SHOW



Sent from my LLD-AL10 using Tapatalk

----------


## Akhil krishnan

Thrissur



Sent from my LLD-AL10 using Tapatalk

----------


## Akhil krishnan

Trivandrum




Sent from my LLD-AL10 using Tapatalk

----------


## yathra

Calicut sree matinee

----------


## yathra

Balussery sandya matinee hf

----------


## yathra

Ernakulam kavitha matinee

----------


## Akhil krishnan

Kochi EVM Matinee



Sent from my LLD-AL10 using Tapatalk

----------


## yathra

Mall of Travancore allmost full .hf sure big screen

----------


## ACHOOTTY

3 rd week ilum hf.


Mega giga BB

----------


## perumal

Kidu updates ... :Yeye: 
Third week 500+ shows kalichatum kure hf kitunundalo  :Yeye:

----------


## emirates

> Kidu updates ...
> Third week 500+ shows kalichatum kure hf kitunundalo


Athum morning shows

Sent from my X9009 using Tapatalk

----------


## Manoj

Count number 4, padmanabha matinee, 95% status

----------


## Rajamaanikyam

Innum Marana massanallo.. Blockbuster ennu paranjal ithaanu... Abraham kola mass..

----------


## Rajamaanikyam

Thanks Machaan maare for the updates..

----------


## shakeer

PVR 4 pm to get housefull 2 seat left

----------


## ikka

PVR 4PM HF missed by 2

----------


## ikka

Pan 3.35 -- 90%

----------


## Iyyer The Great

> Pan 3.35 -- 90%


Avide next show after 11 pm alle..it means working days il nalla samayathu otta show polum illa..a show at noon and afternoon in working hours and a third show is at late night.. occupancy theere moshamaayirikkum

----------


## Akhil krishnan

Calicut Apsara Matinee




Sent from my LLD-AL10 using Tapatalk

----------


## misbah7722

Calicut Apsara fs

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk

----------


## misbah7722

Tvm. Padmanabha fs

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk

----------


## SachinMammookka

> Dude I was there for the same show...tell me about the audience response....I was sitting in the 4th row from front...padam kzhinju ezhunnettu ninnu kayyadichathu njaana


Aaano bhai undayirunno, njan shredhichilla... nalla response aayirunnu... I have never seen so much support for Mammookka movie in DC..... nalla claps aayirunnu after the show.... support kandu angane enjoy cheythu irunnu.... njan aa separation inte thottu munnathe row il aayirunnu....

----------


## SachinMammookka

> @SachinMammookka Cinemarkil naale 3:30 show undu...I might go


Avide show undayirunno, oooh sorry enikku ariyillayirunnu.... enikku vere oru program vannu pettu.....

----------


## Mike

3rd Week.. HF shows  :Band:   :Band:   :Band:

----------


## SachinMammookka

> Thats cool bro,super glad to hear that status..are they gonna show it tomorrow as well @ germantown?..i am thinking of watching it..


Avide illa, but it will be playing in 

Cinemark Egyptian 24 and XD
Hanover Maryland

----------


## renjuus

> Avide illa, but it will be playing in 
> 
> Cinemark Egyptian 24 and XD
> Hanover Maryland


bhai ippo kaanaarillalloo...busy aayirunno...

----------


## SachinMammookka

> bhai ippo kaanaarillalloo...busy aayirunno...


Busy aaanu.... oru new parent inte thirakkukal.....
So ellam onnu settle aayi varunnullu.....

----------


## renjuus

> Busy aaanu.... oru new parent inte thirakkukal.....
> So ellam onnu settle aayi varunnullu.....


Gr8...Congrats and all the best!!!!!

----------


## SachinMammookka

> Gr8...Congrats and all the best!!!!!


Thanks bhai!!!!

----------


## Mike

TVM  :Band:

----------


## Rangeela

[QUOTE=Mike;8331118]TVM  :Band:  




[/QU] heavy

----------


## Akhil krishnan

#AbrahaminteSanthathikal 10 Days UAE Update:

Total Admits ~ 79,922

Total Gross : ₹5.39 Cr👌

All set to become the biggest grosser of 2018 in #UAE🤘



Sent from my LLD-AL10 using Tapatalk

----------


## Akhil krishnan

Sent from my LLD-AL10 using Tapatalk

----------


## ikka

Forum Keralam (FK) @forumkeralam1
?
9m
#AbrahaminteSanthathikal 10 Days UAE Update:

Total Admits ~ 79,922

Total Gross : ₹5.39 Cr

All set to become the biggest grosser of 2018 in #UAE

Will Post Rest Of GCC Update Soon

----------


## KulFy

> Aaano bhai undayirunno, njan shredhichilla... nalla response aayirunnu... I have never seen so much support for Mammookka movie in DC..... nalla claps aayirunnu after the show.... support kandu angane enjoy cheythu irunnu.... njan aa separation inte thottu munnathe row il aayirunnu....


Njanum avide aayirunnu...ettavum endil oru family irunnille...athu njanum familyum aanu

----------


## SachinMammookka

> Njanum avide aayirunnu...ettavum endil oru family irunnille...athu njanum familyum aanu


njan title cards ezhuthi kaanichappo aanu vannathu...... so full dark aaye karanam aarem kandilla..... pinne seat thappunnente idayil aayirunnu friends ine kandathu..... aa surprise il avarude aduthu undayirunne 1 seat il irunnu.....

----------


## SachinMammookka

> Njanum avide aayirunnu...ettavum endil oru family irunnille...athu njanum familyum aanu


bhai Maryland aano?

----------


## kannan

> 3 rd week ilum hf.
> 
> 
> Mega giga BB



 . . .   :Beee: 


Law of Avg  . . .

----------


## KulFy

> njan title cards ezhuthi kaanichappo aanu vannathu...... so full dark aaye karanam aarem kandilla..... pinne seat thappunnente idayil aayirunnu friends ine kandathu..... aa surprise il avarude aduthu undayirunne 1 seat il irunnu.....


I think I saw you..

----------


## KulFy

> bhai Maryland aano?


Yeah Beltsville

----------


## Malik

Kannur Savitha first shw also 50% booked.

----------


## SachinMammookka

> I think I saw you..



May be..... Trailer inte endil kaanikkunne adv screen il vannappo aanu njan kayariyathu...... aadhyam thirakku kandu onnu njetti avide ninnu.... kayyil popcorn and cola undayirunnu.... 2 um koode pidikkan padda petta vanne....

----------


## SachinMammookka

> Yeah Beltsville




oooh.... enikku Maryland athre parichayam illaa.... so athinte parichayakkuravila movie kku vannathu thannee... first time aanu avide varunnathu.... ABS aayathu kondu miss cheyyan thonnillaa....

----------


## ACHOOTTY

> . . .  
> 
> 
> Law of Avg  . . .


Ithrayum asooya ulla moyalaaleeye vere kandittilla.

----------


## GABBAR

> Forum Keralam (FK) @forumkeralam1
> ?
> 9m
> #AbrahaminteSanthathikal 10 Days UAE Update:
> 
> Total Admits ~ 79,922
> 
> Total Gross : ₹5.39 Cr👌
> 
> ...


bro itrayum admits undenkil e gross wrong aayirikkum

----------


## BASH1982

Keralathil pinneyum gundavilyattan
Ee guda nethavine kondu thottu

----------


## misbah7722

Thrissure kairali matinee 

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk

----------


## ikka

> bro itrayum admits undenkil e gross wrong aayirikkum


Illa bhai...Please compare below...


Movie Planet @moviePlanet8
?
3m
UAE  Collection 

#Race3 - ₹20.15cr (298,490 Adm) - 17D

#Sanju - ₹6.79cr (100,586 Adm) - 2D

#AbrahaminteSanthathikal - ₹5.39cr (79,922 Adm) - 10D

----------


## misbah7722

പാലക്കാട് priya fs

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk

----------


## jumail pala



----------


## Abin thomas

Very good day for abrahaminte santhathikal.Kottayam going steady.Hf ayillelum weekendil avg 60% occupancy il pokunnu.500-600 audience

----------


## Manikuttan777

Watched the movie again from Thrissur Kairali.. njan ee film 3 thavana kandapozhum climax il suresh krishna "oombichu" ennaanu parayunnathu..innu kandapol athu "pattichu" ennaakki..sho...athukond aa scene inte punch kuranju!!

----------


## Abin thomas

> Watched the movie again from Thrissur Kairali.. njan ee film 3 thavana kandapozhum climax il suresh krishna "oombichu" ennaanu parayunnathu..innu kandapol athu "pattichu" ennaakki..sho...athukond aa scene inte punch kuranju!!


Athu first thote pattichu ennarunnu.njn day 1 thot 3 times kandatha.pattichu ennu thanne arunnu.

----------


## ikka

PVR 7pm 8 to go, Cinemax 20 to go, PVR gold HF!!!

Rocking all over!!

 :Band:   :Band:

----------


## Manikuttan777

> Athu first thote pattichu ennarunnu.njn day 1 thot 3 times kandatha.pattichu ennu thanne arunnu.


Aano?? Ini njan kettathinte kuzhapam ano?? Aey angane varilallo..:-/

----------


## abraham

> Athu first thote pattichu ennarunnu.njn day 1 thot 3 times kandatha.pattichu ennu thanne arunnu.


Nanum first 3 Times kandappolum oombichu ennarnnu.. Inn kandappol pattichu ennum

----------


## Manikuttan777

> Nanum first 3 Times kandappolum oombichu ennarnnu.. Inn kandappol pattichu ennum


Yeah apo enik thettiyitilla..njan aa oombichu dialogue kelkan kaathirikuvaarunu kai adikaan...pandaaram athu pattichu aaki!!

----------


## Abin thomas

Engil njn kanda theatril vere print vellom arikum.may be oru mosham word aya kond matiyathavum.enthayalum njn ketitilla ennu urapanu.


> Nanum first 3 Times kandappolum oombichu ennarnnu.. Inn kandappol pattichu ennum


Sent from my Redmi Note 5 Pro using Tapatalk

----------


## ikka

#AbrahaminteSanthathikal 10 Days UAE-GCC Updates 

UAE Admits - 79,922

UAE Gross - ₹5.39cr

Rest Of GCC Admits - 60k

Rest Of GCC Gross - ₹3.35cr

Total 10 Days UAE-GCC = 8.74Cr!!!

 :Band:   :Band:

----------


## bilal john

> Athu first thote pattichu ennarunnu.njn day 1 thot 3 times kandatha.pattichu ennu thanne arunnu.


Alla ivide harippad okke oombichu ennaanu.innu second time  kandappozhum angane thanneyaarnu

----------


## Akhil krishnan

Alappuzha Kairali

Extra Show Added At Sree



Sent from my LLD-AL10 using Tapatalk

----------


## Manikuttan777

> Engil njn kanda theatril vere print vellom arikum.may be oru mosham word aya kond matiyathavum.enthayalum njn ketitilla ennu urapanu.
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 5 Pro using Tapatalk


Abhilash il ano kandathu??

----------


## Abin thomas

> Alla ivide harippad okke oombichu ennaanu.innu second time  kandappozhum angane thanneyaarnu


Ano.ok.kottayathu onnu ithuvare ketitilla.ok.chilapo censor issue vellom avum.oru word alle pote

Sent from my Redmi Note 5 Pro using Tapatalk

----------


## bilal john

> Ano.ok.kottayathu onnu ithuvare ketitilla.ok.chilapo censor issue vellom avum.oru word alle poteSent from my Redmi Note 5 Pro using Tapatalk


Yeah,but aa word kondu nalla impact undaarnu.suresh Krishna athu paranjappo nalla kayyadi aarnu

----------


## Akhil krishnan

Chennai Rohini Theatre Owner



Sent from my LLD-AL10 using Tapatalk

----------


## Manikuttan777

> Ano.ok.kottayathu onnu ithuvare ketitilla.ok.chilapo censor issue vellom avum.oru word alle pote
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 5 Pro using Tapatalk


Oru word aanu..but athinte impact valare valuthaanu :-p

----------


## Antonio

> Nanum first 3 Times kandappolum oombichu ennarnnu.. Inn kandappol pattichu ennum


Me too.. heard the same..ippo maattiyo???

----------


## Niyas Naz

*
EKM* 


*
NJARAKAL 



TRIPUNITHARA 



EDAPALLY 




VARAPUZHA 



*

----------


## Manikuttan777

> Yeah,but aa word kondu nalla impact undaarnu.suresh Krishna athu paranjappo nalla kayyadi aarnu


Ningal ente manassu vaayicheduthallo!!  :Very Happy:

----------


## Sajil K R

> Engil njn kanda theatril vere print vellom arikum.may be oru mosham word aya kond matiyathavum.enthayalum njn ketitilla ennu urapanu.
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 5 Pro using Tapatalk


Bro kandath kottayam Abhilash alle. Avdem oombichu ennarunnu ath pattichu ennaki ennu ellarum paranj. Njn ith randum orkunilla..

Sent from my Lenovo A6020a40 using Tapatalk

----------


## Antonio

> Alappuzha Kairali
> 
> Extra Show Added At Sree
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my LLD-AL10 using Tapatalk


 @Don David bro
5shows

----------


## Akhil krishnan

> Watched the movie again from Thrissur Kairali.. njan ee film 3 thavana kandapozhum climax il suresh krishna "oombichu" ennaanu parayunnathu..innu kandapol athu "pattichu" ennaakki..sho...athukond aa scene inte punch kuranju!!


njan palakkad ninnu kandapolum pattichu ennu thanne aayrnu.. 2 times kandapolum pattichu ennu thanne.. chey na kayyadikan ulla oru opportunity miss aayi 

Sent from my LLD-AL10 using Tapatalk

----------


## Mike

Kodungallur Sreekaleeshwary First Show HF

----------


## Abin thomas

Entho.njn patichu enne orkunnullu.ah enthelum akate


> Bro kandath kottayam Abhilash alle. Avdem oombichu ennarunnu ath pattichu ennaki ennu ellarum paranj. Njn ith randum orkunilla..
> 
> Sent from my Lenovo A6020a40 using Tapatalk


Sent from my Redmi Note 5 Pro using Tapatalk

----------


## Akhil krishnan

Baalussery Sandhya HF



Sent from my LLD-AL10 using Tapatalk

----------


## Antonio

Alappuzha Sree also full aayi ippo

----------


## Akhil krishnan

Sent from my LLD-AL10 using Tapatalk

----------


## ikka

WW Already 40Cr+...Should reach above 50Cr for sure!!! 

Another key release will be in KSA!!

: band:  :Band:

----------


## Akhil krishnan

Palakkad Priya



Sent from my LLD-AL10 using Tapatalk

----------


## jumail pala

marana mass rush....all over

----------


## Akhil krishnan

Kottayam Abhilash 1st Show



Sent from my LLD-AL10 using Tapatalk

----------


## Akhil krishnan

M Cinemas Varappuzha 9.15 PM and PVR GOLD 7.30 PM SHOW SOLD OUT 

Sent from my LLD-AL10 using Tapatalk

----------


## Akhil krishnan

PVR Lulu 7.15 PM Show




Sent from my LLD-AL10 using Tapatalk

----------


## The wrong one

Ijjathi Rush....
Polichadukkal...!!
 :Band:  :Band: 

Sent from my SM-T231 using Tapatalk

----------


## arjunan

aluva casino first show okke kola mass anaallo ..  :Clap3:

----------


## Akhil krishnan

CINEMAX OBERON 7.15 PM SHOW 



Sent from my LLD-AL10 using Tapatalk

----------


## jumail pala



----------


## Akhil krishnan

Q CINEMAS 7.40 PM SHOW



Sent from my LLD-AL10 using Tapatalk

----------


## Akhil krishnan

Central Talkies Thripunithara 7 pm Show Sold Out



Sent from my LLD-AL10 using Tapatalk

----------


## Mike

Calicut Apsara First Show

----------


## Akhil krishnan

Thrissur Inox 7.30 PM Show




Sent from my LLD-AL10 using Tapatalk

----------


## Akhil krishnan

Carnival RP Mall 7.45 PM Show




Sent from my LLD-AL10 using Tapatalk

----------


## ikka

> PVR Lulu 7.15 PM Show
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my LLD-AL10 using Tapatalk


Heavy!!! 2 more tickets...1 hour...

----------


## Akhil krishnan

Sent from my LLD-AL10 using Tapatalk

----------


## Mike

Tvm Kairali First Show #HF

----------


## yathra

Calicut apsara allmost full  :Yeye:  :Yeye:   sree housefull with huge returns  :Band: band:

----------


## Akhil krishnan

Palakkad Priya 1st Show Housefull




Sent from my LLD-AL10 using Tapatalk

----------


## King Amal

Tvm KAIRALAI first show housefull.. 

Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk

----------


## yathra

kondotty kalpaka housefull

----------


## Antonio

Cinemax 7.15 pm-14 tickets only
PVR 7.15pm- only one ticket remaining
PVR gold- 7.30pm sold out

----------


## yathra

Jb cinemas nalila  :Yeye:

----------


## yathra

Ekm kaviths fs  :Yeye:  :Yeye:

----------


## The wrong one

Alappuzha sreeyilum kairaliyilum ticket illanjitt innum prashnamundayi..popice idapedunna video kandallo...Heavy returns..

Sent from my SM-T231 using Tapatalk

----------


## Akhil krishnan

EKM Kavitha 1st Show



Sent from my LLD-AL10 using Tapatalk

----------


## yathra

kattanam ganam housefull  :Band:  :Band:  :Band:

----------


## Akhil krishnan

SN Theatre Haripad




Sent from my LLD-AL10 using Tapatalk

----------


## Akhil krishnan

Pattambi Krishna Housefull



Sent from my LLD-AL10 using Tapatalk

----------


## jumail pala

pattambi

----------


## Mike

Pattambi Krishna First Show HF

----------


## yathra

Edited ..............

----------


## Loud speaker

Jb Cinemas Nellila HF With Returns... 
Inn Success Celebration undaayirunn.

----------


## jumail pala

ennum sunday ayirunu enkil....

----------


## The wrong one

:Band: 

Sent from my SM-T231 using Tapatalk

----------


## Rangeela

> Tvm Kairali First Show #HF


Kidu!!! Huge success

----------


## Krish nair

> ennum sunday ayirunu enkil....


അത് പൊളിച്ചു bro.....

----------


## The wrong one

> ennum sunday ayirunu enkil....


Oru rand Holidays Kittyal mathi..😞😞

Sent from my SM-T231 using Tapatalk

----------


## Sajil K R

Thalayolaparamb carnival

Sent from my Lenovo A6020a40 using Tapatalk

----------


## Akhil krishnan

#AbrahaminteSanthathikal 10 Days UAE-GCC Updates 

UAE Admits - 79,922
UAE Gross - ₹5.37 CR

Rest Of GCC Admits - 60,000
Rest Of GCC Gross - 3.34 CR

Total 10 Days UAE-GCC Gross : ₹8.71 CR

Biggest Malayalam Grosser In UAE - GCC 2018 👌



Sent from my LLD-AL10 using Tapatalk

----------


## yathra

Angamaly carnival 7'15 allmost full  :Yeye:

----------


## Akhil krishnan

Karunagapally Khans First Show



Sent from my LLD-AL10 using Tapatalk

----------


## Akhil krishnan

Angamaly Carnival



Sent from my LLD-AL10 using Tapatalk

----------


## sethuramaiyer

US release aai. Innale padam kandu.. A well made entertainer and welcome Shaji Padoor. Mammukka  :cheers:  you can still bring in audience and this movie shows why the star power is still intact with him if he gets a good team.. emotional scene, style, dialogs ellam thakarthu and Shaji Padoor gave him the right kind of action sequence. Twist okke predictable aairinnelum neatly presented. Aa moments okke non-stop claps aairinnu. More than anything, ivide oru malayalam cinema almost full house aaitu kandu. Naatil kai adichu kanda oru cheriya feeling kitti.. Final scene kazhinju nadannu pokumbol manasu niranja santhosham. Bhayangara classic entertainer onnum avakaasha pedunnilla, still recent best from Mammukka after a long time and much above great father for me. Thanks Shaji Padoor, haneef adeni and Joby George. Ningal engilum Mammukka thanna chance utilize cheythello..

----------


## yathra

karunagapally carnival 7.15 allmost full  :Yeye:  :Yeye:

----------


## Akhil krishnan

Karunagapally Carnival 



Sent from my LLD-AL10 using Tapatalk

----------


## Akhil krishnan

Thalassery Carnival Downtown



Sent from my LLD-AL10 using Tapatalk

----------


## KulFy

> US release aai. Innale padam kandu.. A well made entertainer and welcome Shaji Padoor. Mammukka  you can still bring in audience and this movie shows why the star power is still intact with him if he gets a good team.. emotional scene, style, dialogs ellam thakarthu and Shaji Padoor gave him the right kind of action sequence. Twist okke predictable aairinnelum neatly presented. Aa moments okke non-stop claps aairinnu. More than anything, ivide oru malayalam cinema almost full house aaitu kandu. Naatil kai adichu kanda oru cheriya feeling kitti.. Final scene kazhinju nadannu pokumbol manasu niranja santhosham. Bhayangara classic entertainer onnum avakaasha pedunnilla, still recent best from Mammukka after a long time and much above great father for me. Thanks Shaji Padoor, haneef adeni and Joby George. Ningal engilum Mammukka thanna chance utilize cheythello..


Germantownil aayirunno

----------


## Akhil krishnan

Muvattupuzha



Sent from my LLD-AL10 using Tapatalk

----------


## Mike

Kolakolli Updates  :Band:   :Band:   :Band:   :Band:   :Band:

----------


## KulFy

> May be..... Trailer inte endil kaanikkunne adv screen il vannappo aanu njan kayariyathu...... aadhyam thirakku kandu onnu njetti avide ninnu.... kayyil popcorn and cola undayirunnu.... 2 um koode pidikkan padda petta vanne....


I think its you the one i saw...pettennu thirinju frndsinodu samsarichille...you were sitting infront of your friends...athaayirunnu emkil bhaide frnds irunna rowde thottu backil aayirunnu njan

----------


## Mike

അബ്രഹാമിന്റെ സന്തതികൾ എടപ്പാൾ ശാരദ മൂവീസ് 1st ഷോ housefull

----------


## jumail pala

https://www.facebook.com/shanrockeve...0305192069375/

----------


## Mike

Perumbavoor EVM First Show

----------


## yathra

Muvattupuzha carnival  :Yeye:

----------


## Akhil krishnan

Perumbavoor EVM



Sent from my LLD-AL10 using Tapatalk

----------


## jumail pala

manjeri

----------


## Akhil krishnan

JB Cinemas Naalilla



Sent from my LLD-AL10 using Tapatalk

----------


## Karikamuri Shanmugan

Lalannan padam aanenkil ith 3 center il 100 adichene...

----------


## SachinMammookka

> I think its you the one i saw...pettennu thirinju frndsinodu samsarichille...you were sitting infront of your friends...athaayirunnu emkil bhaide frnds irunna rowde thottu backil aayirunnu njan



alla njan friends inte koode same row il aanu irunnathu....

----------


## Antonio

> Alappuzha sreeyilum kairaliyilum ticket illanjitt innum prashnamundayi..popice idapedunna video kandallo...Heavy returns..
> 
> Sent from my SM-T231 using Tapatalk


Chance und..
Sree second show undo??
Somebody confirm pls

----------


## yathra

Kollam partha fs

----------


## haidin mammookka

Inn ekadesham 2cr nta aduth gross varile

Sent from my HUAWEI Y560-L02 using Tapatalk

----------


## sethuramaiyer

> Germantownil aayirunno


Athe.. itrem malayalikal okke ivide ondo..

----------


## Akhil krishnan

Nedumangadu Saraswathy



Sent from my LLD-AL10 using Tapatalk

----------


## Akhil krishnan

Kollam Partha First Show



Sent from my LLD-AL10 using Tapatalk

----------


## KulFy

> Athe.. itrem malayalikal okke ivide ondo..


Njanum innale avideya kande...bhai ethu rowil aayirunnu

----------


## KulFy

> alla njan friends inte koode same row il aanu irunnathu....


Ohhh appo athu vere aarenkilum aakum

----------


## moovybuf

> Athe.. itrem malayalikal okke ivide ondo..


അവിടെ പോവുന്ന മലയാളികൾ ഒന്നും തിരിച്ചു വരാറില്ല... :Very Happy:

----------


## KulFy

> Athe.. itrem malayalikal okke ivide ondo..


Ithu enthu...ivide ithanel innathe cinemark showkku ithilum status kanum

----------


## sethuramaiyer

> അവിടെ പോവുന്ന മലയാളികൾ ഒന്നും തിരിച്ചു വരാറില്ല...


Haha..  athum sheri aairikam.. usually malayalam films angane therakku onnum kaanarilla. This movie proved mouth publicity will work across regions. It looked like everyone were waiting for this movie to release here.

----------


## sethuramaiyer

> Njanum innale avideya kande...bhai ethu rowil aayirunnu


Ethaandu middle..

----------


## sethuramaiyer

> Ithu enthu...ivide ithanel innathe cinemark showkku ithilum status kanum


Cinemark nalle dhooram. 45 miles from DC. Vere vazhi illairinnel avide vannene. Ee theater kollaam. Nalle raashi.. :)

----------


## Mike

തളിക്കുളം കാർത്തിക

----------


## yathra

Calicut sree hf pic ini photo kandila ennu parayaruthu  :Band:  :Band:  :Band:

----------


## King Amal

.

Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk

----------


## Mike

ഷൊർണൂർ അനുരാഗ്
അബ്രഹാമിന്റെ സന്തതികൾ
ഫസ്റ്റ് ഷോ.

----------


## King Amal

.

Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk

----------


## KulFy

> Cinemark nalle dhooram. 45 miles from DC. Vere vazhi illairinnel avide vannene. Ee theater kollaam. Nalle raashi.. :)


Ithinekkalum kidu cinemark aanu...ettom frontil irunnondu kazhuthu nalla vedhana

----------


## Jamesbond007

> Haha..  athum sheri aairikam.. usually malayalam films angane therakku onnum kaanarilla. This movie proved mouth publicity will work across regions. It looked like everyone were waiting for this movie to release here.


Abrahaminte sandhathikal ennokke peru kettappol valla bakthi padam aanennu karuthi koode aanennu thonnunnu chila praayamulla teams okke kayarunnathu  :Laughing:

----------


## Akhil krishnan

Mavellikara Prathiba




Sent from my LLD-AL10 using Tapatalk

----------


## BASH1982

Oru normal super hit padathinte first Sunday polundu chilappo athilum kooduthal

----------


## SachinMammookka



----------


## SachinMammookka



----------


## SachinMammookka



----------


## SachinMammookka



----------


## SachinMammookka



----------


## King Amal

😎

Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk

----------


## King Amal

..

Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk

----------


## Antonio

> 😎
> 
> Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk


Mmade Alappuzha

----------


## SachinMammookka



----------


## SachinMammookka



----------


## SachinMammookka



----------


## Manoj

> Entho.njn patichu enne orkunnullu.ah enthelum akate
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 5 Pro using Tapatalk


Ivide padmanabhayil oombichu, കൈരളിയിൽ പറ്റിച്ചു

----------


## SachinMammookka



----------


## SachinMammookka



----------


## SachinMammookka



----------


## SachinMammookka



----------


## Antonio

Varappuzha M cinemas second show online sold out..
Edappally 9.45 good booking

----------


## kannan

> WW Already 40Cr+...Should reach above 50Cr for sure!!! 
> 
> Another key release will be in KSA!!
> 
> : band:


K S A  :cheers:

----------


## SachinMammookka



----------


## SachinMammookka



----------


## Akhil krishnan

Pathanamtittha Aishwarya First Show




Sent from my LLD-AL10 using Tapatalk

----------


## SachinMammookka



----------


## Akhil krishnan

RD Cinemas Mundakayam



Sent from my LLD-AL10 using Tapatalk

----------


## jumail pala

tirur

----------


## Abin thomas

> Abrahaminte sandhathikal ennokke peru kettappol valla bakthi padam aanennu karuthi koode aanennu thonnunnu chila praayamulla teams okke kayarunnathu


Njn aduthu kandathil vech ettavum mikacha title anu ithinte abrahaminte santhathikal.oru thatikootu feel cheyilla.

Athu pole thanne unda enna titlum gunam cheyum.athinte poster udane irangum enna ketum.

Titile plays an important role

----------


## SachinMammookka



----------


## SachinMammookka



----------


## Akhil krishnan

MAJESTIC NARAKKAL 9.15 PM SHOW



Sent from my LLD-AL10 using Tapatalk

----------


## Antonio

> Ivide padmanabhayil oombichu, കൈരളിയിൽ പറ്റിച്ചു


Ha ha athu kalakki
Harikrishnans nte climax pole undallo..

----------


## Akhil krishnan

Central Talkies Thripunithara 9.30pm Show




Sent from my LLD-AL10 using Tapatalk

----------


## jumail pala

pta

----------


## Akhil krishnan

CINEMAX OBERON 10.15 PM SHOW



Sent from my LLD-AL10 using Tapatalk

----------


## jackpot raja

Polichadukkal  :Drum:  :Drum:  :Drum: 

World cup season allayirunnenkil, already 50 Cr ayene...

----------


## Akhil krishnan

PVR LULU 1O.15 PM SHOW



Sent from my LLD-AL10 using Tapatalk

----------


## shakeer

> tirur


Ethu show anu ethu

----------


## Akhil krishnan

Edappaly Vanitha



Sent from my LLD-AL10 using Tapatalk

----------


## The wrong one

Terrific Sunday..!!
 :Band: 

Sent from my SM-T231 using Tapatalk

----------


## sethuramaiyer

> Abrahaminte sandhathikal ennokke peru kettappol valla bakthi padam aanennu karuthi koode aanennu thonnunnu chila praayamulla teams okke kayarunnathu


Haha.. Bond anna. Sukham alle.. padam kandaairinno..

----------


## SachinMammookka



----------


## misbah7722

വടക്കാഞ്ചേരി jayabharath fs

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk

----------


## misbah7722

Angamaly carnival 

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk

----------


## misbah7722

Ranny upasana

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk

----------


## Kannan Mahesh

Innocke dream run aanallo.. Good

----------


## Akhil krishnan

Sent from my LLD-AL10 using Tapatalk

----------


## Akhil krishnan

Sent from my LLD-AL10 using Tapatalk

----------


## GABBAR

https://gulfnews.com/life-style/cele...ikal-1.2239423
*Mammootty to thrill again in ‘Abrahaminte Santhathikal’*

----------


## Aromal1095

Pwoliye  :Drum:

----------


## Akhil krishnan

Alappuzha Kairali Housefull

Extra Show Added At Sree



Sent from my LLD-AL10 using Tapatalk

----------


## The wrong one

😍👌👌

Sent from my SM-T231 using Tapatalk

----------


## misbah7722

Pala universal first show 

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk

----------


## Antonio

Alappuzha today 7 shows @Don David bhai...

----------


## ikka



----------


## Antonio

Cinemax n PVR 10.15pm both shows 80 percent already...

----------


## melparambu

kerala collection 25 crore kazhinho..?

----------


## ikka

> kerala collection 25 crore kazhinho..?


Should be near 30cr by today!!!

----------


## BASH1982

> Alappuzha Kairali Housefull
> 
> Extra Show Added At Sree
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my LLD-AL10 using Tapatalk


3rd week in alpy un beleavable athum ithrayum wide release timil

----------


## Kasrottaran

ufffff 😍😍😍😍😍😍😍


> 😍👌👌
> 
> Sent from my SM-T231 using Tapatalk


Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk

----------


## ACHOOTTY

Enthonnithu. 3 rd week ilum hf perumazha.

Ividathe chila 75 cr BB kale okke ithu kanumbo kinattil kondoyi idaan thonnunnu.

----------


## Tribes

Mangalore PVR 10:00 PM Show HF 💪Derick da

----------


## Abin thomas

Kottayam abhilash second show hf ayennu ketu.anyone plz confirm.anengil kolakolli thanne

----------


## DAVID007

16ആം ദിനവും ഹൌസ്ഫുൾ ജനസാഗരം. ബോസ്*ഓഫീസിൽ മമ്മൂട്ടി ഭരിക്കുന്നു.

Sent from my SM-G360FY using Tapatalk

----------


## misbah7722

Nilambur fairyland second show 

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk

----------


## shakeer

Eannu multi 5.35 range chance undo?

----------


## Dasettan

> Eannu multi 5.35 range chance undo?


5L sure aanu

Sent from my SM-G615F using Tapatalk

----------


## Mike

3rd week.. Poluchadukki....

Oru holiday koode kittiyirunnel colour ayene..

----------


## Akhil krishnan

21 Shows From Tomorrow At Multies 

Sent from my LLD-AL10 using Tapatalk

----------


## Antonio

3rd Sunday is phenomenal after Pulimurugan n any other??

----------


## melparambu

next week oru 300+ shows per day kittumo..?

----------


## Antonio

> next week oru 300+ shows per day kittumo..?


250-300 possible..
Neerali n any other vannal athinte Adutha week almost 100s aakum..5th week

----------


## SachinMammookka



----------


## SachinMammookka



----------


## SachinMammookka



----------


## Mike

അങ്ങനെ 2 ആഴ്ച wonder ആവാതെ എബ്രഹാം.....  :Band: 

Thanks to shaji.. Haneef.. Joby..

 :Band:   :Band: 

ഇതാണ് പറയുന്നത് ഐശ്വര്യം ഉള്ള ആളുകൾ ത്രെഡ് തുടങ്ങണം എന്ന്........  :Vandivittu:

----------


## Rajamaanikyam

> kerala collection 25 crore kazhinho..?


9 days 20cr+ ennayirunnallo add il.. Ippol 30 enkilum min akendathalle?

----------


## ikka

Megastar Addicts
Megastar Addicts @MEGASTARAddicts
?
1h
Extra show added again in Alappuzha Sree due to heavy rush
#AbrahaminteSanthathikal played both in screens #Alapuzha #Kairali and #Sree today First & Second Show

----------


## SachinMammookka



----------


## Rajamaanikyam

> 16ആം ദിനവും ഹൌസ്ഫുൾ ജനസാഗരം. ബോസ്*ഓഫീസിൽ മമ്മൂട്ടി ഭരിക്കുന്നു.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G360FY using Tapatalk


Wow ABS is phenominal...

----------


## wayanadan

മൾട്ടി വന്നാ

----------


## Rajamaanikyam

> അങ്ങനെ 2 ആഴ്ച wonder ആവാതെ എബ്രഹാം..... 
> 
> Thanks to shaji.. Haneef.. Joby..
> 
>  
> 
> ഇതാണ് പറയുന്നത് ഐശ്വര്യം ഉള്ള ആളുകൾ ത്രെഡ് തുടങ്ങണം എന്ന്........


Mike anna kidu... Adutha thread ethaanu?

----------


## SachinMammookka



----------


## Mike

:Band:   :Band:   :Band:

----------


## Mike

Bilal..

Mamankam

 :Band:  


> Mike anna kidu... Adutha thread ethaanu?

----------


## mujthaba

> Bilal..
> 
> Mamankam


Blog koodi ettedukku bhai  :Smile:

----------


## wayanadan

> .
> 
> Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk


5 ഷോ   :Band:

----------


## Mike

അപകടം മുന്*കൂട്ടി അറിഞ്ഞത് കൊണ്ട് ഒരു സാഹസത്തിന് നില്*ക്കുന്നില്ല... 


> Blog koodi ettedukku bhai

----------


## The wrong one

> അപകടം മുന്*കൂട്ടി അറിഞ്ഞത് കൊണ്ട് ഒരു സാഹസത്തിന് നില്*ക്കുന്നില്ല...


Kannu thattathirikkan nallathaan

Sent from my SM-T231 using Tapatalk

----------


## reach

watched first show from thrissur Deepa today. Status 70 % und. Kairaly yilum Ganam theatre lum undayittu koodi ithrayum rush 3rd week kittunnath unbelievable.

About the movie, an excellent one. For me, Gr8 fatherinekkal ishtappettu. 1st half aanu kooduthal ishtappettath. 
My rating 4.9/5. 
(Matinee kkum nalla crowd undaarunnu)

----------


## Mike

Enna pinne @Helwin nu kodkam...

Athavumpo urappikkam orikalum rakshapedilla ennu...  :Vandivittu: 


> Kannu thattathirikkan nallathaan
> 
> Sent from my SM-T231 using Tapatalk

----------


## wayanadan

പൊളിച്ചടുക്കലാണല്ലോ

----------


## mujthaba

> watched first show from thrissur Deepa today. Status 70 % und. Kairaly yilum Ganam theatre lum undayittu koodi ithrayum rush 3rd week kittunnath unbelievable.
> 
> About the movie, an excellent one. For me, Gr8 fatherinekkal ishtappettu. 1st half aanu kooduthal ishtappettath. 
> My rating 4.9/5. 
> (Matinee kkum nalla crowd undaarunnu)


4.9 balle balle  :Punk: 
Same feelings for first half

----------


## mujthaba

> watched first show from thrissur Deepa today. Status 70 % und. Kairaly yilum Ganam theatre lum undayittu koodi ithrayum rush 3rd week kittunnath unbelievable.
> 
> About the movie, an excellent one. For me, Gr8 fatherinekkal ishtappettu. 1st half aanu kooduthal ishtappettath. 
> My rating 4.9/5. 
> (Matinee kkum nalla crowd undaarunnu)


Crowd response enganund ??

----------


## wayanadan

> watched first show from thrissur Deepa today. Status 70 % und. Kairaly yilum Ganam theatre lum undayittu koodi ithrayum rush 3rd week kittunnath unbelievable.
> 
> About the movie, an excellent one. For me, Gr8 fatherinekkal ishtappettu. 1st half aanu kooduthal ishtappettath. 
> My rating 4.9/5. 
> (Matinee kkum nalla crowd undaarunnu)


തൃശൂരിൽ ദീപ എന്ന പേരിൽ തിയറ്റർ ഉണ്ടോ? പുതിയ താണോ?

----------


## King Amal

King Derick.. 😎

Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk

----------


## reach

> 4.9 balle balle 
> Same feelings for first half


Will see this once more next week. ettavum santhosham padam kazhinjappol achan polum kayyadichath kandappozhanu. Thank u Haneef & Shaji

----------


## Antonio

> തൃശൂരിൽ ദീപ എന്ന പേരിൽ തിയറ്റർ ഉണ്ടോ? പുതിയ താണോ?


Viyyur il B class centre Renovate cheythu..

----------


## reach

> തൃശൂരിൽ ദീപ എന്ന പേരിൽ തിയറ്റർ ഉണ്ടോ? പുതിയ താണോ?


B class center aayirunnu.  Viyyur Deepa theatre. Ea aduth renovate cheythu. Girija Theatre nu ekadhesam aduth thanne aanu, oposite to central Jail.

----------


## Antonio

> അപകടം മുന്*കൂട്ടി അറിഞ്ഞത് കൊണ്ട് ഒരു സാഹസത്തിന് നില്*ക്കുന്നില്ല...


Blog aareyum naanam keduththilla... sure..

----------


## Mike

DERRIFIC BLOCKBUSTER  :Band:

----------


## reach

> Athani il B class centre Renovate cheythu..


Athani onnum ethanda. Jail nu oposite thanne...

----------


## reach

> Crowd response enganund ??


Family ayirunnu kooduthal. Nalla response aanu. padam kazhinj ellarum paranj pokunnum undarunnu. padam kollaam, nannayitund, kandirikkam, kuzhappamilla, etc etc...

----------


## Antonio

> Athani onnum ethanda. Jail nu oposite thanne...


Sorry..
Maarippoyi..
Seen Pattam pole there..Trichur kaanan pattathe vannappol avide vannappol poyyi..
Seats okke kidu aakkiya??

----------


## Akhil krishnan

Sent from my LLD-AL10 using Tapatalk

----------


## Antonio

> 👌👌👌👌👌👌
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my LLD-AL10 using Tapatalk


Day n Night same occupancy..
Football fever..allarunnel polikkarunnu..
Anyway 80 lakhs.. without Cinepolis...irikkatte. towards 1crore..
Possible Alle??

----------


## Antonio

Q n PAN show time rearrange cheyyanam tomo okke..

----------


## Akhil krishnan

> Day n Night same occupancy..
> Football fever..allarunnel polikkarunnu..
> Anyway 80 lakhs.. without Cinepolis...irikkatte. towards 1crore..
> Possible Alle??


1cr okke sure aanu.. by this sunday 90 lakhs cross cheyum.. 

Sent from my LLD-AL10 using Tapatalk

----------


## reach

> Sorry..
> Maarippoyi..
> Seen Pattam pole there..Trichur kaanan pattathe vannappol avide vannappol poyyi..
> Seats okke kidu aakkiya??



Ippo thrissur le ettavum nalla theatre. good atmosphere. nalla parking space. moreover townil ninnu ithiri maariyittanu, traffic block illathe ethaam

----------


## reach

> Sorry..
> Maarippoyi..
> Seen Pattam pole there..Trichur kaanan pattathe vannappol avide vannappol poyyi..
> Seats okke kidu aakkiya??



Seating capacity 300 anennu thonnunnu

----------


## mujthaba

> Family ayirunnu kooduthal. Nalla response aanu. padam kazhinj ellarum paranj pokunnum undarunnu. padam kollaam, nannayitund, kandirikkam, kuzhappamilla, etc etc...


Ini onnum nokaanilla .. ushaar blockbuster  :Clap:

----------


## reach

> Ini onnum nokaanilla .. ushaar blockbuster


next 2 weeks koodi nannayi hold cheyyan pattanam. ee padathinu enthayalum aalu kerum.

----------


## perumal

> 1cr okke sure aanu.. by this sunday 90 lakhs cross cheyum.. 
> 
> Sent from my LLD-AL10 using Tapatalk


Shows nannayi kurayum nxt week  :Hmmm:  my story n theevandi ille!! Sanju also doing well! Vere Tamil hindi english rls undel poorthiyayi!

----------


## reach

> Shows nannayi kurayum nxt week  my story n theevandi ille!! Sanju also doing well! Vere Tamil hindi english rls undel poorthiyayi!


Lot of other movies to remove ...like kaala,marykkutty,Aravindan etc etc

----------


## ikka

> Sent from my LLD-AL10 using Tapatalk


Pvr gold was HF... Right???

----------


## Akhil krishnan

> Shows nannayi kurayum nxt week  my story n theevandi ille!! Sanju also doing well! Vere Tamil hindi english rls undel poorthiyayi!


my story e ullu.. theevandi release date vannilallo.. valya show reductions vannilenkil 90 lakhs possible aanu

Sent from my LLD-AL10 using Tapatalk

----------


## Akhil krishnan

> Pvr gold was HF... Right???


yes.. sold out aayrnu.. pinne nokiyapo 1 seat baaki undayrnu.. 

Sent from my LLD-AL10 using Tapatalk

----------


## Iyyer The Great

> Day n Night same occupancy..
> Football fever..allarunnel polikkarunnu..
> Anyway 80 lakhs.. without Cinepolis...irikkatte. towards 1crore..
> Possible Alle??


Innu football fever alla.. nale working day aayathukond Q and Pan late night shows pani kitti

----------


## GABBAR

> 1cr okke sure aanu.. by this sunday 90 lakhs cross cheyum.. 
> 
> Sent from my LLD-AL10 using Tapatalk


nale muthal daily 2l kittiyaal friday thanne 90l aaville

----------


## Phantom 369

> ������������
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my LLD-AL10 using Tapatalk


50k viewers 😍😍😍

----------


## Akhil krishnan

> nale muthal daily 2l kittiyaal friday thanne 90l aaville


daily kittiyal 90 lakhs sure aanu.. pakshe daily kittum ennu thonunilla.. lets c.. hope fr the best

Sent from my LLD-AL10 using Tapatalk

----------


## shameenls

> daily kittiyal 90 lakhs sure aanu.. pakshe daily kittum ennu thonunilla.. lets c.. hope fr the best
> 
> Sent from my LLD-AL10 using Tapatalk


ഭായ് ഏരീസ് കൂടി. ഇന്ന് സൺ*ഡേ അല്ലേ 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk

----------


## sudeepdayal

Poo parikkunna laaghavathil oru blockbuster.. Athum just oru above average movie vechu.. Ellarum kaanunnundallo alle.. Ikkak BB undakkan Anwar Rasheed onnum venda.. Ikka pulikale undaakkareyullu.. Kondu nadakkarilla..


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## shakeer

> Eannu multi 5.35 range chance undo?


 my prediction was absolutely accurate on multy

----------


## misbah7722

Kadakkal sree dhanya 

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk

----------


## Kannadi

> Q n PAN show time rearrange cheyyanam tomo okke..


Release day thottu parayunnathaaa...
Aaru kelkkaannn🤔🤔🤔

Sent from my SM-G610F using Tapatalk

----------


## KulFy

Padam randu thavana kandu 
Germantown Regal Cinemas 6:30 PM: 90% or close to Housefull....odukkathe response ayairunnu padam throughout..nammude @sethuramaiyer @SachinMammookka okke kanda same show
Second time Cinemark 3:30 Pm show: 70% undayullu...valiya responseum illayirunnu...climaxinu claps undayi....
Marylandil aadyamayanu oru Malayalam padam 2 theatersil irangunnathu....
padam pwolichadukki...entho prathyekatha undu veendum veendum kaanan thonnippikkunna oru prathyekatha...

----------


## raj3333

Kodungallure  are kaaleeswsry  , success  celebration, heavy house full,

Sent from my vivo 1727 using Tapatalk

----------


## KulFy

> sure shot Blockbuster


 :Band:   :Band:

----------


## Madhavanunni

*GCC il innalathode 3000 show cross chythu 
ithe pole poyal by thursday 3.5k 
*

----------


## maryland

> 


 :Yahoo:  :Yahoo:  :Yahoo:

----------


## Antonio

Aaa Anson friends Ile serial actor oru changathi -the one who commits suicide- aanallo ella idathum ullath..Angeru ini angottu ella ikka films lum kaanan chance undennu thonnunnu...

----------


## Antonio

> *GCC il innalathode 3000 show cross chythu 
> ithe pole poyal by thursday 3.5k 
> *


Super...
Kerala?? 9k?

----------


## samsha22

Innu padam Kandu..
1st half and kooduthal ishtapettath. Climaxile second twist super aayi thonni. Music idakokke kurach light aakamayirunnu. too noisy at times. Idaku Purge moviesile BGM use cheythittund.
Performance wise ellarum kalakki, unlike Masterpiece. aarum mosham parayan pattatha padam. Nannayi Market cheythal oru Blockbuster aakavunna item aanu.
Ippolum padam kanatha palarum mosham padam alle ennanu chodikunnath. That is due to lack of TV promotions. Online, social media promotions onnum sadhara prekshakarileku ethilla. athinu newspaper, TV and posters thanne venam.

For movie, i will give 3.5/5.

----------


## Madhavanunni

*Abrahaminte Santhathikal 2nd Week(11 Days) GCC (Frm June 21)

till July 1(Sunday)

Total Shows ~ 3147 Shows || 71 Locations 
Additional 38 + Preview Shows(June 20)  || 28 Locations 

1st week ~ 2640 Shows || 71 Locations || 400 Shws/Day*
*2nd week ~ 507 Shows || 42 Locations || 115 Shws/Day*


*UAE Shows ~ 89 Shows+ || 27 Locations**
**Qatar ~ 8 Shows || 3 Locations**
**Bahrain ~ 4 Shows ||2 Locations
Oman ~ 9 Shows || 6 Locations*
*Kuwait ~ 5 Shows || 4 Locations*

----------


## Antonio

> Innu padam Kandu..
> 1st half and kooduthal ishtapettath. Climaxile second twist super aayi thonni. Music idakokke kurach light aakamayirunnu. too noisy at times. Idaku Purge moviesile BGM use cheythittund.
> Performance wise ellarum kalakki, unlike Masterpiece. aarum mosham parayan pattatha padam. Nannayi Market cheythal oru Blockbuster aakavunna item aanu.
> Ippolum padam kanatha palarum mosham padam alle ennanu chodikunnath. That is due to lack of TV promotions. Online, social media promotions onnum sadhara prekshakarileku ethilla. athinu newspaper, TV and posters thanne venam.
> 
> For movie, i will give 3.5/5.


Athu Chila FB comments mathram viswasikkunna items aanu..
Pinnee daivam thamburan vannu paranjalum ikka films nallathanennum hit aayennum viswasikkan pattatha oru Janatha namukkidayil und..

----------


## ikka

> *Abrahaminte Santhathikal 2nd Week(11 Days) GCC (Frm June 21)
> 
> till July 1(Sunday)
> 
> Total Shows ~ 3147 Shows || 71 Locations 
> Additional 38 + Preview Shows(June 20)  || 28 Locations 
> 
> 1st week ~ 2640 Shows || 71 Locations || 400 Shws/Day*
> *2nd week ~ 507 Shows || 42 Locations || 115 Shws/Day*
> ...


Around 175 shows / day undayirunnallo from gcc...

----------


## PEACE THRU WAR

> Padam randu thavana kandu 
> Germantown Regal Cinemas 6:30 PM: 90% or close to Housefull....odukkathe response ayairunnu padam throughout..nammude @sethuramaiyer @SachinMammookka okke kanda same show
> Second time Cinemark 3:30 Pm show: 70% undayullu...valiya responseum illayirunnu...climaxinu claps undayi....
> Marylandil aadyamayanu oru Malayalam padam 2 theatersil irangunnathu....
> padam pwolichadukki...entho prathyekatha undu veendum veendum kaanan thonnippikkunna oru prathyekatha...


Vrithi aayi eduthittundu.... athu thanne reason......

----------


## Abin thomas

> Innu padam Kandu..
> 1st half and kooduthal ishtapettath. Climaxile second twist super aayi thonni. Music idakokke kurach light aakamayirunnu. too noisy at times. Idaku Purge moviesile BGM use cheythittund.
> Performance wise ellarum kalakki, unlike Masterpiece. aarum mosham parayan pattatha padam. Nannayi Market cheythal oru Blockbuster aakavunna item aanu.
> Ippolum padam kanatha palarum mosham padam alle ennanu chodikunnath. That is due to lack of TV promotions. Online, social media promotions onnum sadhara prekshakarileku ethilla. athinu newspaper, TV and posters thanne venam.
> 
> For movie, i will give 3.5/5.


Padam blockbuster already ayi.

----------


## samsha22

> Padam blockbuster already ayi.


Njan udeshichath Bangalore days, Moideen okke pole ellarum angeekarikunna vijayam aanu. Great father okke collection vech blockbuster ennu parayam enkilum sadharana janagalkidayil oru impact illayirunno. Ee padam oru 50 days kurach centersil odiyal Mammootyku Pokkiri Rajaku shesham kittunna biggest hit aavum.

----------


## misbah7722

Varapuzha M Cinemas 3 Days 3.41 Lakhs
Occupancy 96%

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk

----------


## KeralaVarma

*ithum ellavarum angeekarichu ,block buster thanneyanu padam*


> njan udeshichath bangalore days, moideen okke pole ellarum angeekarikunna vijayam aanu. Great father okke collection vech blockbuster ennu parayam enkilum sadharana janagalkidayil oru impact illayirunno. Ee padam oru 50 days kurach centersil odiyal mammootyku pokkiri rajaku shesham kittunna biggest hit aavum.

----------


## KOBRA

> Innu padam Kandu..
> 1st half and kooduthal ishtapettath. Climaxile second twist super aayi thonni. Music idakokke kurach light aakamayirunnu. too noisy at times. Idaku Purge moviesile BGM use cheythittund.
> Performance wise ellarum kalakki, unlike Masterpiece. aarum mosham parayan pattatha padam. Nannayi Market cheythal oru Blockbuster aakavunna item aanu.
> Ippolum padam kanatha palarum mosham padam alle ennanu chodikunnath. That is due to lack of TV promotions. Online, social media promotions onnum sadhara prekshakarileku ethilla. athinu newspaper, TV and posters thanne venam.
> 
> For movie, i will give 3.5/5.


*good

Alredy movie is  blockbuster  ( Profit wise its mega blockbuster ) itryum profit pulimurukan polum nedikoduthukanilla atinte producerkku.)

8 cr budget movie alredy kerala share above 11 cr + kazinjittundu ( still movie running around 500 show per day). rightsum , remake rights , other lanagauge rights, forgine rights ella cherthu 
final 22 to 25 cr jobyude pocketil irikkum*

----------


## Madhavanunni

> Around 175 shows / day undayirunnallo from gcc...


*friday sanju release aayapo 103 shows aayi,also kurachu morning shows illayirunu,friday aayathu kondu
saturday 115 shows aayi
*

----------


## KOBRA

> Varapuzha M Cinemas 3 Days 3.41 Lakhs
> Occupancy 96%
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


gr8 , macha Edapalli vineetha track cheyyunnilayirunno ?

----------


## Madhavanunni

> gr8 , macha Edapalli vineetha track cheyyunnilayirunno ?


*illa
roughly 20lakhs above sure aanu
*

----------


## KOBRA

> *illa
> roughly 20lakhs above sure aanu
> *


 missed . Avide avisym poel shows kalichittundu. at lest above 100 + shows

----------


## Rangeela

[QUOTE=KOBRA;8331593]*good

Alredy movie is  blockbuster  ( Profit wise its mega blockbuster ) itryum profit pulimurukan polum nedikoduthukanilla atinte producerkku.)

8 cr budget movie alredy kerala share above 11 cr + kazinjittundu ( still movie running around 500 show per day). rightsum , remake rights , other lanagauge rights, forgine rights ella cherthu 
final 22 to 25 cr jobyude pocketil irikkum*[/QUOTE :Drum:  :Drum:

----------


## KOBRA

Innu kochil multiyil oru 2 l pretheekshikkunnu.

----------


## wayanadan

*# MELBOURNE #HF*
*#RunningSuccesfully#2ndWeek*

----------


## wayanadan



----------


## Antonio

> Innu kochil multiyil oru 2 l pretheekshikkunnu.


Hmmmmm.
Evening shows pacha pidichillel...

----------


## KOBRA

> Hmmmmm.
> Evening shows pacha pidichillel...


hmm night shows okke athyvishym nalla collection kittum ennu thonnunnu

----------


## Akhil krishnan

> hmm night shows okke athyvishym nalla collection kittum ennu thonnunnu


innu kittila.. brazil de match undu.. ath nalla pole affect cheyum.. 

Sent from my LLD-AL10 using Tapatalk

----------


## ikka

> Varapuzha M Cinemas 3 Days 3.41 Lakhs
> Occupancy 96%
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


Kidu...M Thudakkam kidukki!!!

 :Band:   :Band:

----------


## KOBRA

> innu kittila.. brazil de match undu.. ath nalla pole affect cheyum.. 
> 
> Sent from my LLD-AL10 using Tapatalk


Etramanikkanau match ?

----------


## abraham

> Etramanikkanau match ?


   7:30 pm...

----------


## KOBRA

Innu brazil out akukkaynu enkkil a oru shalym theeerum ennu thonnunu :Laughing: 

Top teams ellam out ayi.

----------


## AJAY

[QUOTE=Rangeela;8331605]


> *good
> 
> Alredy movie is  blockbuster  ( Profit wise its mega blockbuster ) itryum profit pulimurukan polum nedikoduthukanilla atinte producerkku.)
> 
> 8 cr budget movie alredy kerala share above 11 cr + kazinjittundu ( still movie running around 500 show per day). rightsum , remake rights , other lanagauge rights, forgine rights ella cherthu 
> final 22 to 25 cr jobyude pocketil irikkum*[/QUOTE


*ee cinemaye alley industrial hit ennu vilikkendathu....??
oru pakshe yettavum profit margin ee cinemakkayirikkum.....
*

----------


## Madmax

Guruvayoor devaki 4 shows ...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## ACHOOTTY

> Njan udeshichath Bangalore days, Moideen okke pole ellarum angeekarikunna vijayam aanu. Great father okke collection vech blockbuster ennu parayam enkilum sadharana janagalkidayil oru impact illayirunno. Ee padam oru 50 days kurach centersil odiyal Mammootyku Pokkiri Rajaku shesham kittunna biggest hit aavum.


Bangalore days, moitheen okke pole pakka family audience lakshyam vachulla movie alla ithu.

Athil okke romance, song, sentiments okke vachu 100% family movies ennu parayaam.

Ennal abraham oru police story alle.  Comedykkum, romancinum onnum adhikam scope illa.

Its action thriller ennu venel parayaam.

Ee genre il immathiri collection nedoya padam vere illa.  Memmories, grandmaster, villain okke aavum ithinu compare cheyyan pattunna movies.

Pakshe mammookka box officil ithine vere level aakki maati.

So oru good wom ulla out and out family entertainer vannaal ulla avastha alochiche.

ATBB sure.

----------


## ACHOOTTY

> innu kittila.. brazil de match undu.. ath nalla pole affect cheyum.. 
> 
> Sent from my LLD-AL10 using Tapatalk


Yes. Innu match effect cheyyum. Brazil match.

Pakshe kure main team poyathinaal only ini brazil match mathrame prasnamullu.

----------


## Abin thomas

> Njan udeshichath Bangalore days, Moideen okke pole ellarum angeekarikunna vijayam aanu. Great father okke collection vech blockbuster ennu parayam enkilum sadharana janagalkidayil oru impact illayirunno. Ee padam oru 50 days kurach centersil odiyal Mammootyku Pokkiri Rajaku shesham kittunna biggest hit aavum.


Chila medias angane varuthi theerthal athu sathyavilla.normal audiencnu tgf oru success thanneyanu.ee fb online post mathram nokiyal athu pidi kitilla.abraham polum nalla oru opinion anu.allengil ktym onnum ingane koluthilla.

----------


## Rajamaanikyam

> Innu brazil out akukkaynu enkkil a oru shalym theeerum ennu thonnunu
> 
> Top teams ellam out ayi.


Athe bhai... Brazil innu out ayal nammude ABS num kollam pinne oru Argentina fan enna nilayil oru asthma sughavum kittum...  :Grin:

----------


## jeanu007

> Padam randu thavana kandu 
> Germantown Regal Cinemas 6:30 PM: 90% or close to Housefull....odukkathe response ayairunnu padam throughout..nammude @sethuramaiyer @SachinMammookka okke kanda same show
> Second time Cinemark 3:30 Pm show: 70% undayullu...valiya responseum illayirunnu...climaxinu claps undayi....
> Marylandil aadyamayanu oru Malayalam padam 2 theatersil irangunnathu....
> padam pwolichadukki...entho prathyekatha undu veendum veendum kaanan thonnippikkunna oru prathyekatha...


I really missed to watch this movie big time!!.. thats awesome ,i wish i was there to be among the crowd to watch the movie & see the response?..bro,germantownil ineem kalikuvo ee varunna weekdaysil?..

----------


## Rajamaanikyam

> Bangalore days, moitheen okke pole pakka family audience lakshyam vachulla movie alla ithu.
> 
> Athil okke romance, song, sentiments okke vachu 100% family movies ennu parayaam.
> 
> Ennal abraham oru police story alle.  Comedykkum, romancinum onnum adhikam scope illa.
> 
> Its action thriller ennu venel parayaam.
> 
> Ee genre il immathiri collection nedoya padam vere illa.  Memmories, grandmaster, villain okke aavum ithinu compare cheyyan pattunna movies.
> ...


Athinu big budget venamennonnumilla.. Kunjachan kidukkiyal sure shot ATBB aanu.. Athupole Mayavi 2 vannalum ATBB sure shot aanu..

----------


## ACHOOTTY

> Athinu big budget venamennonnumilla.. Kunjachan kidukkiyal sure shot ATBB aanu.. Athupole Mayavi 2 vannalum ATBB sure shot aanu..


Yes. Kunjachan good wom nediyaal pidichaa kittilla. Sure.  Even BILAL inekkal family keraan chance undu kunjachanu.

----------


## KOBRA

*Abrahaminte Santhathikal* 
*PVR: Lulu, Kochi*
*12:45 pm*
*70 + TICKET ALREDY BOOKED 
 WORKING DAY THIRD WEEK  GOOD*

----------


## KOBRA

*Abrahaminte Santhathikal* 
*PVR: Lulu Gold , Kochi 
**WORKING DAY THIRD WEEK GOOD*
*12:20 pm 10 Tickets*

----------


## Rajamaanikyam

[QUOTE=AJAY;8331649]


> *ee cinemaye alley industrial hit ennu vilikkendathu....??
> oru pakshe yettavum profit margin ee cinemakkayirikkum.....
> *


Picture abhi bakhi he mere dosth... ABS ippozhum thakarkkuvaanu.. Heard like ella rights um kootti around 15cr already JobichaYanu kitti.. Ippol thanne Kerala gross around 30cr ayittundakum.. Athu koodathe ROI ilum nalla vaaral varunnundu... Still continuing almost 75 to 80 % shows as of its initial week... So final profit for ABS will be homogeneous..

----------


## Malik

> Aaa Anson friends Ile serial actor oru changathi -the one who commits suicide- aanallo ella idathum ullath..Angeru ini angottu ella ikka films lum kaanan chance undennu thonnunnu...


Pulli pandu serials I'll okke undayirunnu.DD 4 ile Angadipattu enna serial I'll koodeyaa vannathu.Anoop ennanennu thonnunnu name.Aa time arokkeyo Dileep inte brother ennokke paranjirunnu.

----------


## Rajamaanikyam

> Yes. Kunjachan good wom nediyaal pidichaa kittilla. Sure.  Even BILAL inekkal family keraan chance undu kunjachanu.


Athe ACHOOTTY.. Bilal youth oru 10 days il ekku theatre parisarathekku aduppikkilla... But Athu kazhinju families varumo ennu kandariyendi irikkunnu...

----------


## Rangeela

> Yes. Kunjachan good wom nediyaal pidichaa kittilla. Sure.  Even BILAL inekkal family keraan chance undu kunjachanu.


Low budget cinemakale vachu box office virappikkunna Megastar!!!!

----------


## Kattippalli Pappan

> Athe bhai... Brazil innu out ayal nammude ABS num kollam pinne oru Argentina fan enna nilayil oru asthma sughavum kittum...


Germany,Spain,Argentina,Portugal  out at a pole
Brazil povumennu thonnunnilla.

----------


## KOBRA

*Abrahaminte Santhathikal* 
*PVR: Lulu, Kochi*
*12:45 pm*
*100 + TICKET Pokum enn uthonnunnu final*

----------


## MANNADIAR

Nale ekm okke school college  holiday aano??? Angane anel day time nalla colln kittuallo

----------


## KOBRA

> Nale ekm okke school college  holiday aano??? Angane anel day time nalla colln kittuallo


Enthanu issue?

Anganeyanu enkkil night okke nalla booking varum

----------


## Antonio

> Innu brazil out akukkaynu enkkil a oru shalym theeerum ennu thonnunu
> 
> Top teams ellam out ayi.


Yaaa..angane avaru mathram angane ahankarikkanda..

----------


## Antonio

> Nale ekm okke school college  holiday aano??? Angane anel day time nalla colln kittuallo





> Enthanu issue?


Ullathaoode pona case aanu
Harthal aakum
Oru Payyane vettikkonnu.. Political Murder..Maharajas student ne

----------


## Antonio

> Pulli pandu serials I'll okke undayirunnu.DD 4 ile Angadipattu enna serial I'll koodeyaa vannathu.Anoop ennanennu thonnunnu name.Aa time arokkeyo Dileep inte brother ennokke paranjirunnu.


Yaa..correct 
Ividem paranju kettirunnu..
Ithinu munne oru koora padathil villain aayi kandirunnu, Sasi ayyanchira hero n Director aaya movie il..
Ithil ok aanu..

----------


## KOBRA

> Ullathaoode pona case aanu
> Harthal aakum
> Oru Payyane vettikkonnu.. Political Murder..Maharajas student ne


oh!!!! daily ithu thanne yano kastam!

----------


## MANNADIAR

> Ullathaoode pona case aanu
> Harthal aakum
> Oru Payyane vettikkonnu.. Political Murder..Maharajas student ne


Oh Jesus... ee pillerkokke vattano... nethakkanmarokke oru mesayil ninnu thinnunna paranaarikal... vettichaavan ee pottanmarum

----------


## Antonio

> oh!!!! daily ithu thanne yano kastam!





> Oh Jesus... ee pillerkokke vattano... nethakkanmarokke oru mesayil ninnu thinnunna paranaarikal... vettichaavan ee pottanmarum


Kochu payyan aanu..
Enthoru kashtamaanu..
Ineem opposite oruthan koode veezhum
Athoode ee drama samanila il avasanikkum

----------


## AJAY

> Bangalore days, moitheen okke pole pakka family audience lakshyam vachulla movie alla ithu.
> 
> Athil okke romance, song, sentiments okke vachu 100% family movies ennu parayaam.
> 
> Ennal abraham oru police story alle.  Comedykkum, romancinum onnum adhikam scope illa.
> 
> Its action thriller ennu venel parayaam.
> 
> Ee genre il immathiri collection nedoya padam vere illa.  Memmories,* grandmaster, villain* okke aavum ithinu compare cheyyan pattunna movies.
> ...


*Anna ...ithokke box officeil engum ethatha padangalalley??
drishyamayittu compare aakkaam.....
thriller genre movie aanu....
climax okke satharnakkarkku oru surprise thannanu...*

----------


## yathra



----------


## KOBRA

Good .  First and second showyum nalla rush kittum

----------


## Iyyer The Great

Innu muthal multi occupancy namukk prashnamalla...Day time il aavashyathil kooduthal shows ittitund  :Laughing: 
Collection maathram nokkiya mathi  :Ok:

----------


## KOBRA

@ yatra innalthe apsara stasus okke engnae undayairunnu

----------


## KOBRA

> Innu muthal multi occupancy namukk prashnamalla...Day time il aavashyathil kooduthal shows ittitund 
> Collection maathram nokkiya mathi


occupency okke arenkkilum kondu pokatte , namukku maximum kittunnthu kittatte   :Laughing:

----------


## yathra

> @ yatra innalthe apsara stasus okke engnae undayairunnu


Apsara matinee 650 plus . Fs allmost full . Second show 780 plus  . Sree 3 hf

----------


## MANNADIAR

Calicut collection Manoj bhai paranjadakumallo correct alle??? 2 weeks sharefrom Sree n apsara 26 lakhs???

----------


## udaips

> Apsara matinee 650 plus . Fs allmost full . Second show 780 plus  . Sree 3 hf


Last week Metro manorama collection vannille?...

----------


## Movie Lover

Padam 25 crore kadannu ennu Vellinakshatram paranju. Is it correct?

And they said that chances are likely this will enter 100 crore club

----------


## yathra

> Last week Metro manorama collection vannille?...


Vanirunalo  ... clt bo threadil kanum

----------


## yathra

> Calicut collection Manoj bhai paranjadakumallo correct alle??? 2 weeks sharefrom Sree n apsara 26 lakhs???


First week collection wrong anu apsara net collection anu koduthe

----------


## Antonio

> Padam 25 crore kadannu ennu Vellinakshatram paranju. Is it correct?
> 
> And they said that chances are likely this will enter 100 crore club


No chance...100 crore okke etthumo

----------


## jumail pala

> No chance...100 crore okke etthumo



velli paranja kittum urappu

----------


## Abin thomas

> Padam 25 crore kadannu ennu Vellinakshatram paranju. Is it correct?
> 
> And they said that chances are likely this will enter 100 crore club


100cr onnum kitilla.25cr cross cheythu athu sure anu.oru blockbuster vijayam nedi.ee padam deserve cheytha success nedi.oru perfect film allengil koode oru abv avg - good wom publicnte idayil undakan sadhichu.fansine full ayi satisfy cheyan kazhinju.athokeyanu ithinte positive.

----------


## Movie Lover

Long runil oru 40-50 crore kittille from Kerala alone?




> 100cr onnum kitilla.25cr cross cheythu athu sure anu.oru blockbuster vijayam nedi.ee padam deserve cheytha success nedi.oru perfect film allengil koode oru abv avg - good wom publicnte idayil undakan sadhichu.fansine full ayi satisfy cheyan kazhinju.athokeyanu ithinte positive.

----------


## Antonio

> Long runil oru 40-50 crore kittille from Kerala alone?


Kerala alone??? No way...

----------


## Movie Lover

Already 25 cr aayille? Nalla rush ippzhum undallo?

Ini 25 cr worldwide aano? Allengil Kerala collection ithu vare ethra aayi?




> Kerala alone??? No way...

----------


## udaips

> Vanirunalo  ... clt bo threadil kanum


Calicut BO threadil illa... I think now e-paper is not free.. athu kondu aarkkum access kittiyilla ennj thonnunnu... Kozhikode bhagathullavar paper pic eduthu ittaal kollamayirunnu...

----------


## MANNADIAR

> Already 25 cr aayille? Nalla rush ippzhum undallo?
> 
> Ini 25 cr worldwide aano? Allengil Kerala collection ithu vare ethra aayi?


25 crore kerala alone cross cheydukanum... but Ini 25 crore kooodi onnum collect cheyan chancilla... might end up by 35-40 crores from Kerala alone

----------


## Movie Lover

WW appo 50 crores adikkumayirikkum.




> 25 crore kerala alone cross cheydukanum... but Ini 25 crore kooodi onnum collect cheyan chancilla... might end up by 35-40 crores from Kerala alone

----------


## GABBAR

> WW appo 50 crores adikkumayirikkum.


theatre collection mathram ww 50 cr adikkum

----------


## udaips

[QUOTE=AJAY;8331649]


> *ee cinemaye alley industrial hit ennu vilikkendathu....??
> oru pakshe yettavum profit margin ee cinemakkayirikkum.....
> *


Profit Margin ennokke manadandangal vechal Abrahamum Georgekuttiyim okke thammil adiyaavum.... appo chila Ordinary Vellimoongakalum Sudani-maarum avare puchathode nokki chirichennu varum... ennaal avarude chiri maykaan chila Kinnarathumbikalkku kazhinjekkum... pakshe ellavarkkum mele Profit margin rajavaayi 'Santhosha'thode oru pandithan undavum ennathanu vasthavam...  :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   athu kondu Total gross thanneyanu ellavarkku oru pole badhakamaaya oru alavukol..

----------


## Abin thomas

[QUOTE=udaips;8331768]


> Profit Margin ennokke manadandangal vechal Abrahamum Georgekuttiyim okke thammil adiyaavum.... appo chila Ordinary Vellimoongakalum Sudani-maarum avare puchathode nokki chirichennu varum... ennaal avarude chiri maykaan chila Kinnarathumbikalkku kazhinjekkum... pakshe ellavarkkum mele Profit margin rajavaayi 'Santhosha'thode oru pandithan undavum ennathanu vasthavam...    athu kondu Total gross thanneyanu ellavarkku oru pole badhakamaaya oru alavukol..


Ini athinte peril fight thudangenda.padam deserved success kitti.very happy.

----------


## Antonio

[QUOTE=Abin thomas;8331772]


> Ini athinte peril fight thudangenda.padam deserved success kitti.very happy.


Athu thanne
Kwaadikalde kanakkeee Prashnam aanu

----------


## yathra

Calicut apsara matinee

----------


## Iyyer The Great

> Calicut BO threadil illa... I think now e-paper is not free.. athu kondu aarkkum access kittiyilla ennj thonnunnu... Kozhikode bhagathullavar paper pic eduthu ittaal kollamayirunnu...


After 5 pm on each day available aanu for free..MM collection vannirunnu..ivde vanna figure thanne

----------


## yathra

Clt sree good occupancy  family kure und

----------


## yathra

Alappuzha kairali Noon show

----------


## roshy

> After 5 pm on each day available aanu for free..MM collection vannirunnu..ivde vanna figure thanne


July 1st muthal payable aanu,per month 50 rupees

----------


## yathra



----------


## KOBRA

@yatra four week kazinju sree continu cheyum ille ?

----------


## yathra

> @yatra four week kazinju sree continu cheyum ille ?


Yes ........

----------


## Iyyer The Great

> July 1st muthal payable aanu,per month 50 rupees


 :Ok:  ......

----------


## misbah7722

2/7/2018 മുതൽ അബ്രഹാമിന്റെ സന്തതികൾ വീണ്ടും 4 കളികൾ ആക്കിയിരിക്കുന്നു 
11.30am,2.45pm,6pm,9.30pm

Wadakanchery New Ragam 

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk

----------


## Antonio

> 2/7/2018 മുതൽ അബ്രഹാമിന്റെ സന്തതികൾ വീണ്ടും 4 കളികൾ ആക്കിയിരിക്കുന്നു 
> 11.30am,2.45pm,6pm,9.30pm
> 
> Wadakanchery New Ragam 
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


 @Don David bro

----------


## Antonio

> 


Ithaano 25day official poster??

----------


## yathra

Koilandy sunday muthal veendum 4 show @Don David  @Madhavanunni

----------


## KOBRA

> Yes ........


Good !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Antonio

Multies Ernakulam 21 shows today onwards.. Reminder again @Don David bro

----------


## Young Mega Star

Family suppirt illatha Mammookka movie kerala alone 40 crore oke adichal chilarude avastha .. :Roll:

----------


## KOBRA

carnivel collection tracking ille ?

----------


## Antonio

> Family suppirt illatha Mammookka movie kerala alone 40 crore oke adichal chilarude avastha ..


(Dear ikka fans aarum enne kollaruth..)
 Bro, Ee film "Avarkkokke" flop aanu already..
"Avar" ithonnum hit aanennu polum sammathichu tharilla...all ikka films are added to the flop list created by them...

----------


## misbah7722

Abrahaminte Sandhathikal - 3rd week - 528 sh /day 

Extra shows details 
Ekm vanitha Saturday +1, sunday +3
Alappuzha sree Sunday +2

Updated list

1.Thiruvananthapuram - Ariesplex - 4 sh

2.Thiruvananthapuram - Kairali - 4 sh

3.Thiruvananthapuram -Padmanabha - 4 sh

4.Thiruvananthapuram - Carnival Mall - 6 sh

5. Thiruvananthapuram - Carnival Greenfield-5 sh

6.Kaliyikkavila - Sreekaleeswary - 4 sh

7.Nedumangadu - Sree saraswathi - 4 sh

8.Pothenkode - M T -4 sh

9.Kadinamkulam - G Tracks - 4 sh

10.Kattakkada - Swaram - 4 sh

11.Attingal - Vaisakh - 4 sh

12.Varkala - S.R -4sh

13.Kollam -Usha - 4 sh

14.Kollam - Gmax - 3 sh

15.Kollam -Carnival - 4 sh

16. Kollam - Partha - 4 sh

17.Shakthikulangara - Capithans - 4 sh

18.Nallila -JB cinemas - 4 sh

19.Oyoor - NVP -3 sh

20.Paravur -Ashoka - 4 sh

21.Punalur - Ramraj- 4 sh 

22.Kottarakkara - Minerva - 4 sh

23.Anchal - Archana -4 sh

24. Kadakkal - Sreedhanya - 4 sh

25.Karunagapally - Khans - 4 sh 

26.Karunagapally - Carnival - 3 sh

27.Pathanamthitta - Aishwarya - 4 sh

28.Adoor - Nadham - 4 sh

29.Ranni - Upasana - 4 sh

30.Panthalam - Trilok cinemas -2 sh

31.Alappuzha - Kairali - 4 sh

32.Mavellikkara - Prathibha - 4 sh 

33.Chengannur - C cinemas - 4 sh

34.Cherthala - Kairali - 4 sh

35.Harippad - SN -2- 4 sh

36.Kattanam - Ganam - 5 sh 

37.Eramallur - Sania - 4 sh

38.Kottayam - Abhilash - 4 sh

39.Changanassery - Abhinaya- 4 sh

40.Mundakkayam - RD cinemas- 4 sh

41.Pala - Universal - 4 sh

42.Thalayolaparambu - Carnival - 2 sh

43.Thalayolaparambu - Nice - 4 sh

44.Thodupuzha - Ashirvad - 4 sh

45.Thodupuzha - Silver Hills - 4 sh

46. Kattappana - Sagara-4 sh

47.Rajakumari - Marbazil - 3 sh

48.Ernakulam - Kavitha - 4 sh

49.Eranakulam - PVR -5 sh + 4 (gold) 

50.Eranakulam - Cinemax - 5 sh

51.Eranakulam - Q Cinemas -4 sh

52.Eranakuam - Pan Cinemas -3 sh

53.Edappalli - Vanitha - 4 sh + 1 (Saturday) 

54.Njarakkal -Majestic -4 sh

55.Tripunithara - Central - 4 sh

56. Kochi - EVM -2 sh

57.Koothattukulam - V Cinema- 4 sh

58.Muvattupuzha - Issac - 3 sh

59.Muvattupuzha - Carnival canton mall -0 sh

60.Muvattupuzha - Carnival GCM- 4 sh

61.Kothamangalam - Ann - 4 sh

62.Perumbavoor - EVM - 2 sh

63.North Paravoor - Kairali - 4 sh

64.Aluva - Casino -4 sh

65.Angamali - Carnival- 4 sh 

66.Thrissur - Kairali - 4 sh

67.Thrissur - Inox - 5 sh 

68.Thrissur -Ganam -4 sh

69.Viyoor - Deepa - 4 sh

70.Chalakkudy - Surabhi - 3 sh

71.Aamballur - Chandvi sreerama - 4 sh

72.Kodungallur - sreekaleeswary - 4 sh

73.Kodungallur - Carnival -3 sh

74.Irinjalakuda - Chembakassery - 4 sh

75.Irinjalakuda - J K Cinema -3 sh

76.Mapranam - Varna - 4 sh

77.Thalikkulam - karthika 4 sh 

78.Guruvayoor - Devaki -4 sh 

79.Kunnamkulam - Bhavana- 4 sh

80.Wadakkanchery - New Ragam - 4 sh 

81.Pazhayanoor - Shadows - 2 sh

82.Palakkadu - Priya - 4 sh

83.Shornur - Anurag - 5 sh

84.Pattambi - Krishna - 4 sh 

85.Mannarkkad - Prathibha - 3 sh

86.Kollengode - Thankam - 2 sh

87.Chittur - Kairali -3 sh

88.Vadakkencherry- Jayabharath Movies - 4 sh 

89.Malappuram - Rachana - 4 sh

90.Edappal - Sarada- 4 sh

91.Ponnani - Alankar - 3 sh

92.Kottakkal - Sangeetha - 4 sh

93.Kondotty - Kalpaka - 4 sh

94.Perinthalmanna - Vismaya - 5 sh

95.Perinthalmanna - K C - 3 sh 

96.Tirur - Anugraha - 4 sh

97.Tanur - PVS Paradise - 4 sh

98.Parappanangadi - Pallavi - 4 sh

99.Manjeri - Devaki cinemas - 4 sh

100.Pandikkadu - Appoos - 4 sh

101.Valancherry - Popular film city - 4 sh

102.Nilambur - Fairyland 1- 4 sh

103.Kozhikode - Apsara -4 sh

104.Kozhikode - Sree - 4 sh

105.Kozhikode - Regal - 5 sh

106.Mukkam -Rose cine palace - 4 sh

107.Ramanattukara - Surabhi - 3 sh

108.Vadakara -Ashoka - 4 sh

109.Koyilandi - Krishna - 7 sh

110.Baluserry - Sandhya - 3 sh

111.Kalpetta - Mahaveer - 4 sh

112.Batheri - Aishwarya -4 sh

113 Batheri - Film city - 5 sh

114.Mananthavadi - Jose - 4 sh

115.Pulpalli - Penta 1 - 4 sh

116.Kannur - Savitha - 4 sh

117.Thalassery - Liberty Little Paradise - 4 sh

118.Thalassery - Carnival - 3 sh

119.Koothuparambu - Baby - 4 sh

120.Iritty - New India paradise - 4 sh

121.Mattanur - Sahina - 4 sh

122.Thalipparamba - Alinkal - 4 sh

123.Payyanur - Sumangali cineplex - 4 sh

124.Payyanur - Shanthi carnival - 4 sh

125.Kasargod - Mehboob carnival - 5 sh

126.Kasargod - Moviemax - 5 sh

127.Kanhangad - Vinayaka Paraidse - 4 sh

128.Kanhangad -Carnival -4 sh

2nd week

129.Peyad - SP cinemas - 4 sh

130.Venjarammoodu - Sindhu - 4 sh

131.Cherpulassery - Plaza - 4 sh

132.Ashtamichira - Mahalaxmi - 4 sh

133.Kodakara - City cinema - 4 sh

134. Kodaly - Sreelakshmi - 3sh

First week

135. Varappuzha - M cinemas - 4 sh

136. Nooranadu - Swathy - 4 sh

Removed after 2 week run

1.Kecheri - Savitha 

2.Adimali - matha

3. Kozhinjampara - Raviraj

4.Peringottukurussi - CKM

5.Kottayi - KRV

6.Puthunagaram - New 

7. Muvatupuzha - carnival Calton mall

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk

----------


## KOBRA

*Good work misbha*

----------


## KulFy

> I really missed to watch this movie big time!!.. thats awesome ,i wish i was there to be among the crowd to watch the movie & see the response?..bro,germantownil ineem kalikuvo ee varunna weekdaysil?..


Ariyilla...bro evide aanu MD yil...

----------


## misbah7722

3rd week show details

Friday 517 shows
Saturday 522 shows
Sunday 528 shows
Monday 528 shows 

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk

----------


## ikka

> 3rd week show details
> 
> Friday 517 shows
> Saturday 522 shows
> Sunday 528 shows
> Monday 528 shows 
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


How many shows by this thursday???

----------


## ikka

#*abrahamintesanthathikal* - Overseas Box office 
USA - 20.27 Lakhs (3 Days) 
UK - 4.71 Lakhs (10 Days)



*0 replies**0 retweets**1 like*
Reply

 Retweet


Like
*1*

----------


## KOBRA

> #*abrahamintesanthathikal* - Overseas Box office 
> *USA - 20.27 Lakhs (3 Days)* 
> UK - 4.71 Lakhs (10 Days)
> 
> 
> 
> *0 replies**0 retweets**1 like*
> Reply
> 
> ...


*USA - 20.27 Lakhs (3 Days) 
ithengne good ano ?*

----------


## Kaliyarmadam Giri

Innale veendum kandirunnu from 
Chembakassery  Irinjalakuda
Status - 60% 
Show time 9.30 P.M
Families  ayirunnu koduthal
Aduthu thanne JK cinemasum , Varnayum undayittum
anu itrayum  rush . Total 11 shows undu Irijalakudayil thanne.  :Drum:  :Drum:  :Drum:

----------


## KOBRA

> Innale veendum kandirunnu from 
> Chembakassery  Irinjalakuda
> Status - 60% 
> Show time 9.30 P.M
> Families  ayirunnu koduthal
> Aduthu thanne JK cinemasum , Varnayum undayittum
> anu itrayum  rush . Total 11 shows undu Irijalakudayil thanne.


Cheriya centersil polum kidu colection in 16thday   Good
Appole innale oru two cr gross vannu kanumallo .
 :Drum:  :Drum:  :Drum:

----------


## Madhavanunni

> theatre collection mathram ww 50 cr adikkum


*thallillathe ennu eduthu parayanam*

----------


## Madhavanunni

> carnivel collection tracking ille ?


*illa
ekm multies mathram
chilar mooku pizhinju track cheyunenu kettu
mukki mukki bakki vallom kanumayirikum athil
*

----------


## Madhavanunni

> #*abrahamintesanthathikal* - Overseas Box office 
> USA - 20.27 Lakhs (3 Days) 
> UK - 4.71 Lakhs (10 Days)
> 
> 
> 
> *0 replies**0 retweets**1 like*
> Reply
> 
> ...



*coat itta lalunnis twitter account il ninnum aano 
*

----------


## KOBRA

> *illa
> ekm multies mathram
> chilar mooku pizhinju track cheyunenu kettu
> mukki mukki bakki vallom kanumayirikum athil
> *


 :Ennekollu:   :Ennekollu:  :Ennekollu:  :Ennekollu:

----------


## KOBRA

> *coat itta lalunnis twitter account il ninnum aano 
> *



Athu ethu ****

----------


## Madhavanunni

> Athu ethu ****


*producers association ariyatha etho producers 
pinneyum undu kure, ellam oralku vazhipizhachu undaya jaranmar thanne
real name il vannal malaru vila aayondu ulla new play

*

----------


## KOBRA

*Abrahaminte Santhathikal PVR: Lulu (Gold), Kochi*
10 Tickets 
Today, 2 Jul, 07:30 PM
07:30 PM
28 ticket remaingin
Filling Fast!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## KOBRA

> *producers association ariyatha etho producers 
> pinneyum undu kure, ellam oralku vazhipizhachu undaya jaranmar thanne
> real name il vannal malaru vila aayondu ulla new play
> *


*veshangal veshangal vesham maran nimishangal*

----------


## Madhavanunni

> *veshangal veshangal vesham maran nimishangal*


*
all set for ultimate thallal
*

----------


## Sajil K R

M cinemas

Sent from my Lenovo A6020a40 using Tapatalk

----------


## misbah7722

AbrhaminteSanthathikal USA Opening Weekend Gross $32,978[₹22.6 Lakhs]..




Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk

----------


## misbah7722

Around 11.3k


> How many shows by this thursday???


Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk

----------


## sethuramaiyer

> I really missed to watch this movie big time!!.. thats awesome ,i wish i was there to be among the crowd to watch the movie & see the response?..bro,germantownil ineem kalikuvo ee varunna weekdaysil?..


Weekdays shows illa.. ini nalle audience response kittiya sthithiku next week add cheyumonnu nokkaam.

----------


## Manoj

> *illa
> ekm multies mathram
> chilar mooku pizhinju track cheyunenu kettu
> mukki mukki bakki vallom kanumayirikum athil
> *


Starting il valiya ulsahamayirinnu, 4 divasam kazhinju pathivu pole veezhumennu karuthi, carnival okke 1.6cr okke aayennu kandappol vittu kaanum. Avanmaar track cheytittu ithrayum vannenkil actuals ethra kaanum.

----------


## KOBRA

> Starting il valiya ulsahamayirinnu, 4 divasam kazhinju pathivu pole veezhumennu karuthi, carnival okke 1.6cr okke aayennu kandappol vittu kaanum. Avanmaar track cheytittu ithrayum vannenkil actuals ethra kaanum.


*Pathi mokki kanum*

----------


## KOBRA

> AbrhaminteSanthathikal USA Opening Weekend Gross $32,978[₹22.6 Lakhs]..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


ithinte source ethanu macha ?

----------


## Manoj

> ithinte source ethanu macha ?


Ee varshathe best opening aanu, beating aadhi. Tgf, CIA ulpadeyulla padangalude lifetime ne kaal varum

----------


## Manoj

#AbrhaminteSanthathikal USA Opening Weekend Gross $32,978[₹22.6 Lakhs].

Excellent opening. 
Crossed lifetime figures of TGF, Ramaleela, CIA , Thondimuthalum Drisksakshiyum at USA BOX OFFICE.

----------


## Akhil krishnan

After UAE-GCC, #AbrahaminteSanthathikal takes 2nd Biggest Opening of 2018 for a Malayalam movie in #USA

1st Weekend Gross ~ $32,978[₹22.6 Lakhs]

Current Best #Aadhi ~ $42K ( 4 Day Weekend) 

Sent from my LLD-AL10 using Tapatalk

----------


## Akhil krishnan

#AbrahaminteSanthathikal 10 Days TN Collection:

Gross: 33.48 Lakhs

3rd highest Grosser this Year behind #KammaraSambavam and #HeyJude


Sent from my LLD-AL10 using Tapatalk

----------


## Manoj

> #AbrahaminteSanthathikal 10 Days TN Collection:
> 
> Gross: 33.48 Lakhs
> 
> 3rd highest Grosser this Year behind #KammaraSambavam and #HeyJude
> 
> 
> Sent from my LLD-AL10 using Tapatalk


Rls cheythaa ellaayidathum mikacha collection thanne, ATBB

----------


## ShahSM

> Athe bhai... Brazil innu out ayal nammude ABS num kollam pinne oru Argentina fan enna nilayil oru asthma sughavum kittum...


കുറച്ചധികം കാത്തിതക്കേണ്ടി വരും.

Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk

----------


## shakeer

PVR 7.15 filling fast red ayi

----------


## Sajil K R

Kottayam Abhilash first show

Sent from my Lenovo A6020a40 using Tapatalk

----------


## perumal

Top 5 Tamil Nadu BO - Malayalam Grossers(201 :Cool: :

1) #KammaraSambhavam :*48.12 Lakhs*

2) #HeyJude :*42.52 Lakhs*

3)#AbrahaminteSanthathikal -33.48 Lakhs (10 Days)

4) #SudaniFromNigeria :*31.9 Lakhs*

5) #Aadhi :*31.1 Lakhs*

----------


## Akhil krishnan

Nedumangadu Saraswathi First Show

----------


## Manoj

Ellaayidathum BB collection thanne, Adutha varsham 3-4 BB venam, kure varshathe kanakku theerkkanundu

----------


## Akhil krishnan

Alappuzha Kairali # First_Show✌✌✌Abrahaminte Santhathikal  Day - 17

----------


## maryland

> Top 5 Tamil Nadu BO - Malayalam Grossers(201:
> 
> 1) #KammaraSambhavam :*48.12 Lakhs*
> 
> 2) #HeyJude :*42.52 Lakhs*
> 
> 3)#AbrahaminteSanthathikal -33.48 Lakhs (10 Days)
> 
> 4) #SudaniFromNigeria :*31.9 Lakhs*
> ...


all set to go to the top position.. :Band:  :1st:

----------


## Akhil krishnan

Success Celebration @ Ranni Capitol Upasana

----------


## maryland

> Ellaayidathum BB collection thanne, Adutha varsham 3-4 BB venam, kure varshathe kanakku theerkkanundu


yes...
thattukadayil ninnum 5 star hotel-ilekku thaamasam maatti (parippuvada vittu biriyaani aakki ennum parayaam)  :Essen:

----------


## vickyfire

Watched AS from Calicut Apsara...lagging and boring 1st half with an ok second half ....climax oka predictable aairunnu...TGF is better than AS...

----------


## maryland

> Watched AS from Calicut Apsara...lagging and boring 1st half with an ok second half ....climax oka predictable aairunnu...TGF is better than AS...
> 
> Sent from my Infinix X573 using Tapatalk


yes, ultimate crap... :Doh:

----------


## ACHOOTTY

> Innale veendum kandirunnu from 
> Chembakassery  Irinjalakuda
> Status - 60% 
> Show time 9.30 P.M
> Families  ayirunnu koduthal
> Aduthu thanne JK cinemasum , Varnayum undayittum
> anu itrayum  rush . Total 11 shows undu Irijalakudayil thanne.


3 rd weekil okke 11 sh athum irinjalakkuda pole oru centreil. Ennittum 60%. Pandathe chila BB kal okke 2/3 weekil irinjalakkuda remove aayittundu athum 1 theayreil rls aayittu.

Itra wide rls undayittum ee padam nedunna collection unbelievable.  

30 cr touch cheythu kaanum kerala alone. Mattu idangalil koode kootti 45 easy aayi vannu kaanum.

Oru parathi thalli illenkilum maryadhakku oru official collection ee padathinu idaathathinu aanu.

Official collection atleast 21day time enkilum vannal nannayirunnu.

Thallappanmarude padam aarnnel ippo 75 cr poster vannene.

----------


## Raja Sha

Mothathil release cheytha ellayidathum minute difference kananundu.. :Cheerleader:

----------


## Kannadi

> Watched AS from Calicut Apsara...lagging and boring 1st half with an ok second half ....climax oka predictable aairunnu...TGF is better than AS...


Abrahamintesanthathikal  pottiya padamanalloo

Sent from my SM-G610F using Tapatalk

----------


## maryland

> Abrahamintesanthathikal  pottiya padamanalloo
> 
> Sent from my SM-G610F using Tapatalk


theerchayaayum.
2 days-il wash out aayi... :Yeye:

----------


## mujthaba

phoenix veendum parannuyarnu ..  :Yeye:

----------


## Manoj

> yes...
> thattukadayil ninnum 5 star hotel-ilekku thaamasam maatti (parippuvada vittu biriyaani aakki ennum parayaam)


Yathra- January, unda- March, raja2- eid, kunjachan, Bilal, mamankam- ethra varshamayi kaanum inganoru line up vannittu

----------


## Bhasker

> 3 rd weekil okke 11 sh athum irinjalakkuda pole oru centreil. Ennittum 60%. Pandathe chila BB kal okke 2/3 weekil irinjalakkuda remove aayittundu athum 1 theayreil rls aayittu.
> 
> Itra wide rls undayittum ee padam nedunna collection unbelievable.  
> 
> 30 cr touch cheythu kaanum kerala alone. Mattu idangalil koode kootti 45 easy aayi vannu kaanum.
> 
> Oru parathi thalli illenkilum maryadhakku oru official collection ee padathinu idaathathinu aanu.
> 
> Official collection atleast 21day time enkilum vannal nannayirunnu.
> ...


Nalla run aanu Irinjalakudayil.Third weekum 3 Theateril .3 Theaterum  kootti total Seating capacity above 1000 Varum.Athum koodathe Kodakara  Poleyulla nearest Centerilum padam kalikkunnundu.Athu pole kodaly nearest kodakara ,Ashtamichira angine niravadhi releasing centers aanu.Ithu thanneyanu pandathe pala pramukha releasing centre aaya chalakudy,Kodungallurinteyokke avastha.

----------


## Manoj

> 3 rd weekil okke 11 sh athum irinjalakkuda pole oru centreil. Ennittum 60%. Pandathe chila BB kal okke 2/3 weekil irinjalakkuda remove aayittundu athum 1 theayreil rls aayittu.
> 
> Itra wide rls undayittum ee padam nedunna collection unbelievable.  
> 
> 30 cr touch cheythu kaanum kerala alone. Mattu idangalil koode kootti 45 easy aayi vannu kaanum.
> 
> Oru parathi thalli illenkilum maryadhakku oru official collection ee padathinu idaathathinu aanu.
> 
> Official collection atleast 21day time enkilum vannal nannayirunnu.
> ...


Actuals aanel polum 50cr paranjaal aarum aviswasikilla, ithe range share Vanna oppam 75 um ramaleela 80 um aanu, ithrayum illaatha aadhi 50 um.Nammal actuals vittoru kaliyilla

----------


## Manoj

> Mothathil release cheytha ellayidathum minute difference kananundu..


GCC poyi, Carnival poyi, Tvpm multi poyi,ROI poyi, ini ekm multi and clt mahewala thallu collection undu. Athil pidichulla minute kaliyaanu

----------


## GABBAR

> Watched AS from Calicut Apsara...lagging and boring 1st half with an ok second half ....climax oka predictable aairunnu...TGF is better than AS...


ഇത് കൊണ്ടാണ് നമ്മൾ അങ്ങേരെ മെഗാസ്റാറ് എന്ന് വിളിക്കുന്നത് . mixed reviews വന്ന ഒരു പടം 
ഓഫ് സീസണിൽ  വേൾഡ് കപ്പ് സമയത്ത്  ഇറങ്ങി ഈ ലെവൽ bb ആക്കി അതാണ് മെഗാ സ്റ്റാർ

----------


## Manoj

> ഇത് കൊണ്ടാണ് നമ്മൾ അങ്ങേരെ മെഗാസ്റാറ് എന്ന് വിളിക്കുന്നത് . mixed reviews വന്ന ഒരു പടം 
> ഓഫ് സീസണിൽ  വേൾഡ് കപ്പ് സമയത്ത്  ഇറങ്ങി ഈ ലെവൽ bb ആക്കി അതാണ് മെഗാ സ്റ്റാർ


Samana swabhavamulla memories, grandmaster polulla padangalude collection nokkumbol AS ethra valiya vijayam aanennu manassilakum. Oru festival season aayirunnel ATBB level il poyene

----------


## GABBAR

> samana swabhavamulla memories, grandmaster polulla padangalude collection nokkumbol as ethra valiya vijayam aanennu manassilakum. Oru festival season aayirunnel atbb level il poyene


ഇത് വേറെ വല്ലവരുടെയും പടം ആണെങ്കിൽ atbb ഒക്കെ പണ്ടേ ആയേനെ 75  കോടി പോസ്റ്ററും വന്നേനെ

----------


## yathra

Housefull akendathanu

----------


## maryland

> ഇത് വേറെ വല്ലവരുടെയും പടം ആണെങ്കിൽ atbb ഒക്കെ പണ്ടേ ആയേനെ 75  കോടി പോസ്റ്ററും വന്നേനെ


vere vallavarum... :Read: 
aareyaanu uddheshichathu..?  :Maxim:

----------


## King Amal

Gcc clctn tracked aayond ath mukkaan pattiyilla..  Kerala clctn 16 days kond 19crs il ethichittund gabbar singh.. 



> *producers association ariyatha etho producers 
> pinneyum undu kure, ellam oralku vazhipizhachu undaya jaranmar thanne
> real name il vannal malaru vila aayondu ulla new play
> 
> *

----------


## Abin thomas

Kottayam abhilash balcony almost full. #secondshow #steady

----------


## MANNADIAR

Kottayam sherikum dream run thanne.... etra naal koodiyanu ingane oru padam thagarkunnadu

----------


## Madhavanunni

> *Gcc clctn tracked aayond ath mukkaan pattiyilla*..  Kerala clctn 16 days kond 19crs il ethichittund gabbar singh..


*avide mojo figures munne vannirunel pumu nte actuals nattar arinjene
kastichu rekshapettu ennu paranja mathi
*

----------


## Madhavanunni

> Kottayam Abhilash first show
> 
> Sent from my Lenovo A6020a40 using Tapatalk


*HO aaya Kottayam le first show status 
ithokke engane sahikunno aavo
*

----------


## Manoj

> *avide mojo figures munne vannirunel pumu nte actuals nattar arinjene
> kastichu rekshapettu ennu paranja mathi
> *


Pumu actual figures eduthaal 150 poyittu 100 polum ethillallo

----------


## MANNADIAR

> *HO aaya Kottayam le first show status 
> ithokke engane sahikunno aavo
> *


Kottayam hold over aayennu aaru paranju

----------


## Manoj

> Kottayam sherikum dream run thanne.... etra naal koodiyanu ingane oru padam thagarkunnadu


Ellaayidathum oru pole poya oru ikka padam kure varsham koodi Abraham aanu..

----------


## Sajil K R

> *HO aaya Kottayam le first show status 
> ithokke engane sahikunno aavo
> *


Hold over ??😮😮

Sent from my Lenovo A6020a40 using Tapatalk

----------


## Manoj

> Kottayam hold over aayennu aaru paranju


Lokam motham track cheyyunna kure annanmaarundu

----------


## Balram

> Gcc clctn tracked aayond ath mukkaan pattiyilla..  Kerala clctn 16 days kond 19crs il ethichittund gabbar singh..



final run il adhu 19.99 cr ethichu tharum..  :Razz:

----------


## MANNADIAR

> Ellaayidathum oru pole poya oru ikka padam kure varsham koodi Abraham aanu..


Yeah, btr onnum itra run vanilla, distribution was bad... pokkiriku Sesham idu thanne

----------


## Manoj

> final run il adhu 19.99 cr ethichu tharum..


Enthalle, Kerala producers nte audaaryam, oru tharathil ningal aanu ithinte utharavaadhi, mahewalayude thallu ningal orikkalum polikkaan paadillayirinnu

----------


## MANNADIAR

> Enthalle, Kerala producers nte audaaryam, oru tharathil ningal aanu ithinte utharavaadhi, mahewalayude thallu ningal orikkalum polikkaan paadillayirinnu


Edu padathilanu polichu adukkikoduthe

----------


## Rangeela

> GCC poyi, Carnival poyi, Tvpm multi poyi,ROI poyi, ini ekm multi and clt mahewala thallu collection undu. Athil pidichulla minute kaliyaanu


 :Popcorn:  :Popcorn:

----------


## Manoj

> Yeah, btr onnum itra run vanilla, distribution was bad... pokkiriku Sesham idu thanne


Family support nokkiyaal btr aayirinnu better, long run nu athu sahayichu, ithu pakshe youth idichu kayari, families um vannu. Nammude pazhaya padangalude merit I'm, mazhayum, football um okke cheruthayi baadhichu. Mamankathinu munpu varunna undayum rajayum okke click aayaal nammude IH mamankam aayirikkum

----------


## yathra

> final run il adhu 19.99 cr ethichu tharum..


Saturday gross 20 cr plus  kerala alone  . Actual figure not push  figure  :Laughing:

----------


## MANNADIAR

> Family support nokkiyaal btr aayirinnu better, long run nu athu sahayichu, ithu pakshe youth idichu kayari, families um vannu. Nammude pazhaya padangalude merit I'm, mazhayum, football um okke cheruthayi baadhichu. Mamankathinu munpu varunna undayum rajayum okke click aayaal nammude IH mamankam aayirikkum


But btr nekkal run ee padam alle bhai ??? Njan Saturday kanan poyapo abhilash balcony okke full family arunnu

----------


## Manoj

> Edu padathilanu polichu adukkikoduthe


Annante etho oru padathinu aashan aanju thalli, mishavijayaram enno matto aayirinnu ividuthe ID, balu Annan annu puppuli aayathu kondu polichadukki

----------


## yathra

Titile matiyekk @Mike collections chethu idu

----------


## Manoj

> Saturday gross 20 cr plus  kerala alone  . Actual figure not push  figure


Ikkayude top grosser aakumennu urappayi, ethra varshathe kaathiruppanu

----------


## MANNADIAR

> Saturday gross 20 cr plus  kerala alone  . Actual figure not push  figure


Manasilayilla

----------


## yathra

> Annante etho oru padathinu aashan aanju thalli, mishavijayaram enno matto aayirinnu ividuthe ID, balu Annan annu puppuli aayathu kondu polichadukki


Thappana  time

----------


## GABBAR

> vere vallavarum...
> aareyaanu uddheshichathu..?


ivide ulla ellavarkkum manasilayi ennittum ningalk manasilayille mister  :Gun Bandana:

----------


## MANNADIAR

> Annante etho oru padathinu aashan aanju thalli, mishavijayaram enno matto aayirinnu ividuthe ID, balu Annan annu puppuli aayathu kondu polichadukki


Id ormayundu... but padam edarunnu ennorkunilla

----------


## Madhavanunni

> Pumu actual figures eduthaal 150 poyittu 100 polum ethillallo


*sakshal pillechan vare paranjille
100 doubt aanenu 
*

----------


## Akhil krishnan



----------


## MANNADIAR

> Thappana  time


Rbr aayirunno

----------


## yathra

> Manasilayilla


 Mvt oppam Adhi  pumu pole  push ilatha figure

----------


## Madhavanunni

*KMCupdates*‏ @*kboworldwide* 









#*AbrhaminteSanthathikal* #*USA* 



* Opening Weekend Gross(3 day with limited shows)
*
* 06/29/18 $6,745    (12 shows)
 06/30/18 $13,401. (29 shows)
 07/01/18 $12,832. (28 shows)
 Total 70 shows 
 $32,978.   [₹22.6 Lakhs
 This is huge it will reach 50 lakhs*

----------


## Manoj

> But btr nekkal run ee padam alle bhai ??? Njan Saturday kanan poyapo abhilash balcony okke full family arunnu


Ithu thanne top, fdfs kazhinju ithinu family kayarumonnu doubt undayirinnu, nammude bhaagyam family vannu, opposition um illa. Ini showcount and long run nokkiyaal mathi..Baakiyokke pratheekshichathilum adhikam vannu

----------


## Sajil K R

> final run il adhu 19.99 cr ethichu tharum..


 20 thikachoode

Sent from my Lenovo A6020a40 using Tapatalk

----------


## yathra

> Ikkayude top grosser aakumennu urappayi, ethra varshathe kaathiruppanu


Sunday gross 2 cr plus ale

----------


## kannan

Eee site ethaanu ?

ivarde gross updates daywise check cheythaal comedy aanu . .  :Laughing: 



*Kerala Producers*‏ @KeralaProducers 9h9 hours agoMore


#AbrahaminteSanthathikal Worldwide Collection [16 Days]:
Kerala: ₹19.27cr
ROI: ₹2.80cr
UAE-GCC: ₹8.74cr
Grand Total: ₹30.81cr
#BlockBuster !


 

*Kerala Producers*‏ @KeralaProducers Jun 28More

#AbrahaminteSanthathikal 13 Days Kerala Gross ₹17.36 Cr !




*Kerala Producers*‏ @KeralaProducers Jun 26More

#AbrahaminteSanthathikal 11 Days Kerala Gross ₹16.58 Cr #SuperHit !




 :Laughing:

----------


## Madhavanunni

> Kottayam hold over aayennu aaru paranju





> Hold over ??
> 
> Sent from my Lenovo A6020a40 using Tapatalk





> Lokam motham track cheyyunna kure annanmaarundu


*avanmar sherikum pottanmar aano
atho angane abhinayikunnathu aano 
*

----------


## Manoj

> *sakshal pillechan vare paranjille
> 100 doubt aanenu 
> *


Prekshakarude manassil 150 enna akkam pathippichu kalanju, avanmarude midukku, pakshe oppam, ramaleela , aadhi okke prekshakarku oru idea koduthittundu, ithokke thallaanennu

----------


## MANNADIAR

> Eee site ethaanu ?
> 
> ivarde gross updates daywise check cheythaal comedy aanu . . 
> 
> 
> 
> *Kerala Producers*‏ @KeralaProducers 9h9 hours agoMore
> 
> 
> ...


Ivanmarude oppam mvt villain aadhi colln etrayokkeyanu

----------


## Madhavanunni

> *Saturday gross 20 cr plus  kerala alone  . Actual figure not push  figure*


*ithokke kanumbo lee 80godi, 50godi muthaline okke eduthu kinattil thallan thonunne*

----------


## Manoj

> Manasilayilla


Ennu paranjaal keralathil ninnum oru BB padathinu normally varunna oru collection undu, athu manasilakathe 50-60-75 ennokke thallunna padangalude koottathil abrahamine koottanda.. Ennaal atharam padangalude share abrahaminu undu thaanum

----------


## kannan

> final run il adhu 19.99 cr ethichu tharum..



100 godi okke venel Boxoffice POWER venam  :Beee:

----------


## Madhavanunni

> Id ormayundu... but padam edarunnu ennorkunilla


*clt film city collection aayirunu thalliye 
single screen thalliyal metro il varumallo 
annu ividunnu mundum pokki oodiyatha*

----------


## Manoj

> Eee site ethaanu ?
> 
> ivarde gross updates daywise check cheythaal comedy aanu . . 
> 
> 
> 
> *Kerala Producers*‏ @KeralaProducers 9h9 hours agoMore
> 
> 
> ...


Ividunnu poya annanmaar thanne, Suresh Kumar nerittu vilichaanu brush 2255 nu okke collection kodukkunnathu

----------


## Deepu k

> But btr nekkal run ee padam alle bhai ??? Njan Saturday kanan poyapo abhilash balcony okke full family arunnu


Bhaskerinkkal valiya hit thanne.

----------


## Madhavanunni

> Ithu thanne top, fdfs kazhinju ithinu family kayarumonnu doubt undayirinnu, *nammude bhaagyam family vannu*, opposition um illa. Ini showcount and long run nokkiyaal mathi..Baakiyokke pratheekshichathilum adhikam vannu


*
mazha and world cup koodi illayirunel eppol thanne kure koodi collection kittiyene
school season aanenu koodi oorkkanam
*

----------


## MANNADIAR

> Ennu paranjaal keralathil ninnum oru BB padathinu normally varunna oru collection undu, athu manasilakathe 50-60-75 ennokke thallunna padangalude koottathil abrahamine koottanda.. Ennaal atharam padangalude share abrahaminu undu thaanum


Moideen, 2 countries okke cover cheyille Kerala collectionil???

----------


## MANNADIAR

Puli, premam, drishyam pinne nammude padam varille

----------


## Madhavanunni

> Prekshakarude manassil 150 enna akkam pathippichu kalanju, avanmarude midukku, pakshe oppam, ramaleela , aadhi okke prekshakarku oru idea koduthittundu, ithokke thallaanennu


*asianet il sthiram atha parayunne 
once in 2 months idunnu enna thonunne 
*

----------


## Madhavanunni

> Eee site ethaanu ?
> 
> ivarde gross updates daywise check cheythaal comedy aanu . . 
> 
> 
> 
> *Kerala Producers*‏ @KeralaProducers 9h9 hours agoMore
> 
> 
> ...


*lal fans nte new account
pachila forum name vachu account undakkiya aarum vishwasikula
ithakumbo onnum ariyatha chilare enkilum pottanakkam 
kure naal ingane kondu poyittu avasanam authentic aakki mattam
what an idea sirji
*

----------


## Madhavanunni

> *Ennu paranjaal keralathil ninnum oru BB padathinu normally varunna oru collection undu, athu manasilakathe 50-60-75 ennokke thallunna padangalude koottathil abrahamine koottanda.. Ennaal atharam padangalude share abrahaminu undu thaanum*


*avanmarum pettu
kuraykkanum pattulla koottanum pattula 
*

----------


## Madhavanunni

> Moideen, 2 countries okke cover cheyille Kerala collectionil???


long run pole irikum

----------


## Deepu k

Normally varendathanu.pakshe mammotty padam ayathu kondu varan chance illa .

----------


## MANNADIAR

> long run pole irikum


Adokke max 35-40 alleyullu??? Nammal 30 cover cheydu kanille

----------


## ACHOOTTY

> Ivanmarude oppam mvt villain aadhi colln etrayokkeyanu


Athu okke show kku anusarichu avg vachu angu oru thallu aanu.

Athondu oohichoode.

----------


## Madhavanunni

> Adokke max 35-40 alleyullu??? Nammal 30 cover cheydu kanille


*moideen 35cr
2c athinum kooduthal aanu
nammudethu oppam cross cheyum ithe pole poyal udan thanne 
*

----------


## ACHOOTTY

> Eee site ethaanu ?
> 
> ivarde gross updates daywise check cheythaal comedy aanu . . 
> 
> 
> 
> *Kerala Producers*‏ @KeralaProducers 9h9 hours agoMore
> 
> 
> ...


Aa photoyil valathu bagathu kanunnathaanu appu. Ippurathullathu achu. Kandille kavilil njan oru maruku ittittundu thririchariyaan vendi. Njan aara mon.

Kakkoose maruku vachathaanu ee sadhanam. Thalluwala aarum ariyilla ennu karuthi. Avanum avante producer thallappanum.

----------


## Manoj

> Moideen, 2 countries okke cover cheyille Kerala collectionil???


Moideen level onnum ethilla, ramaleela, aadu, oppam range okke varum. Moideen, 2C level okke varanel raja or kunjachan

----------


## Rajamaanikyam

Comedy collection ananallo ittirikkunnathu.. Nammude thalluwala ayirikkum alle.... Appol ithinte oru 50 to 60% enkilum kaanumaayirikkum actual figures...

----------


## Manoj

> Adokke max 35-40 alleyullu??? Nammal 30 cover cheydu kanille


Premam, drishyam okke 16-17 cr range aanu share, moidheen- 2C okke aanu thottu thaazhe.. Aa range varanel nalla reethiyil long run varanam, up to 50 days.. Abraham July 13 nu main centres I'll nokkiyaal mathi. Ramaleela, aadu, oppam, Abraham okke ethandu same range il varum.

----------


## MANNADIAR

> Moideen level onnum ethilla, ramaleela, aadu, oppam range okke varum. Moideen, 2C level okke varanel raja or kunjachan


Oppam okke atra huge aano??? Above 30 undo Actuals???

----------


## MANNADIAR

> Premam, drishyam okke 16-17 cr range aanu share, moidheen- 2C okke aanu thottu thaazhe.. Aa range varanel nalla reethiyil long run varanam, up to 50 days.. Abraham July 13 nu main centres I'll nokkiyaal mathi. Ramaleela, aadu, oppam, Abraham okke ethandu same range il varum.


Bhaiku oru msg ititundu... please reply

----------


## Rajamaanikyam

> Oppam okke atra huge aano??? Above 30 undo Actuals???


Actuals il kaanillenkilum thallalsil kaanullo...

----------


## Manoj

> Oppam okke atra huge aano??? Above 30 undo Actuals???


Oppam 11cr share alleyullu, Baakiyokke thallu figures alle

----------


## ACHOOTTY

> Oppam okke atra huge aano??? Above 30 undo Actuals???


Dhrisyathe potticha oppam thanne alle.  Ippo 30 okke aayo

----------


## ACHOOTTY

> Oppam 11cr share alleyullu, Baakiyokke thallu figures alle


Athokke immade abru easy aayi pottikkum.

----------


## Akhil krishnan



----------


## Akhil krishnan

Success Celebration At Nedumangaadu Saraswathy

----------


## Deepu k

Nammude padam  big leagil undu. Ini kunjachan , unda, mamankam ithilum mukalil varum.  Kashtakalm kazhinju .oru entertainer allatha  emotional thriller rangel varunna padathinte 150% collection eduthu abraham athu enjoy cheyyu.

----------


## King Amal

Villian film rls dayude previous day thudangiya account aa..  Opening tanne villian fd 5+cr thalliya..  
Ownership gabbar-renil partnership.. 



> Eee site ethaanu ?
> 
> ivarde gross updates daywise check cheythaal comedy aanu . . 
> 
> 
> 
> *Kerala Producers*‏ @KeralaProducers 9h9 hours agoMore
> 
> 
> ...

----------


## Akhil krishnan

*ജി.സി.സി റീലീസുകളിൽ ഈ വർഷം ഒന്നാമനായി ‘അബ്രഹാമിന്റെ സന്തതികൾ’*



മെഗാസ്റ്റാർ മമ്മൂട്ടിയെ നായകനാക്കി ഷാജി പാടൂര്* സംവിധാനം ചെയ്ത ചിത്രമാണ് ‘അബ്രഹാമിന്റെ സന്തതികൾ’. ഗ്രേറ്റ് ഫാദർ സംവിധായകൻ ഹനീഫ് അഡേനിയാണ് ചിത്രത്തിന് വേണ്ടി തിരക്കഥ എഴുതിയിരിക്കുന്നത്. കേരള ബോക്സ് ഓഫീസിൽ റെക്കോർഡുകൾ സൃഷ്ട്ടിച്ചു ഡെറിക്ക് അബ്രഹാം മുന്നേറുകയാണ്. ആദ്യ ദിന കളക്ഷനിൽ ഈ വർഷം പുറത്തിറങ്ങിയ മലയാള സിനിമകളിൽ മുന്നിട്ട് നിൽക്കുന്നത് ഈ മമ്മൂട്ടി ചിത്രം തന്നെയാണ്. മമ്മൂട്ടിയുടെ കരിയറിലെ തന്നെ ഏറ്റവും ഉയർന്ന കളക്ഷൻ നേടുന്ന ചിത്രമായിമാറിക്കൊണ്ടിരിക്കാണ് ‘അബ്രഹാമിന്റെ സന്തതികൾ’. കസബക്ക് ശേഷം ജോബി ജോർജാണ് ചിത്രം നിർമ്മിച്ചിരിക്കുന്നത്.


കേരളത്തിലെ മികച്ച പ്രതികരണം ജി.സി.സി റീലീസിനെയും ഗുണം ചെയ്തു എന്ന് തന്നെ വിശേഷിപ്പിക്കാം. റെക്കോർഡ് റിലീസിന് സാക്ഷിയായി ചിത്രം ജി.സി.സി യിലും പുതിയ റെക്കോർഡ് സൃഷ്ട്ടിക്കുകയാണ്. 10 ദിവസംകൊണ്ട് മാത്രം യു. എ. ഇ യിൽ മാത്രമായി 80,000 ആളുകടെ അടുത്തായി ആളുകൾ ചിത്രം കാണുകയും 5.2 കോടി നേടുകയും ചെയ്തു. ജി.സി.സി റീലീസുകളിൽ മറ്റ് സ്ഥലങ്ങളിലായി 60,000 ആളുകൾ ചിത്രം കാണുകയും 3.4 കോടി നേടുകയും ചെയ്തു. 10 ദിവസത്തെ ജി.സി.സി കളക്ഷൻ റിപ്പോർട്ടുകൾ സൂചിപ്പിക്കുന്നത്, ഈ വർഷം പുറത്തിറങ്ങിയ എല്ലാ ചിത്രങ്ങളുടെ റെക്കോർഡുകൾ മമ്മൂട്ടി ചിത്രം മറികടന്നു എന്നാണ്. 8.6 കോടിയാണ് ജി.സി.സി യിൽ നിന്ന് അബ്രഹാമിന്റെ സന്തതികൾ നേടിയെടുത്തത്. പല സിനിമകളുടെ റിലീസ് നീട്ടിയതും മമ്മൂട്ടി ചിത്രത്തിന് ഗുണം ചെയ്*തു. രണ്ടാം വാരം പൂർത്തിയാക്കാൻ ഒരുങ്ങുന്ന ചിത്രത്തിന് തിരക്കിന് ഒരു കോട്ടം സംഭവിച്ചിട്ടല്ല എന്നതാണ് സത്യം.


അൻസൻ പോൾ, തരുഷി, സിദ്ദിഖ്, രഞ്ജി പണിക്കർ, സുരേഷ് കൃഷ്ണ തുടങ്ങിയവർ ചിത്രത്തിൽ പ്രധാന വേഷങ്ങളിലെത്തുന്നുണ്ട്. ഗോപി സുന്ദറാണ് ചിത്രത്തിന്റെ സംഗീതം ഒരുക്കിയിരിക്കുന്നത്. ആൽബിയാണ് ചിത്രത്തിന്റെ ഛായാഗ്രഹണം നിർവഹിച്ചിരിക്കുന്നത്. മഹേഷ് നാരായണനാണ് എഡിറ്റിങ് വർക്കുകൾ കൈകാര്യം ചെയ്തിരിക്കുന്നത്. ഷാജി പാടൂര്*- മമ്മൂട്ടി വൈകാതെ വീണ്ടും ഒന്നിക്കും എന്നാണ് അടുത്ത റിപ്പോർട്ടുകൾ സൂചിപ്പിക്കുന്നത്.

----------


## ikka

#AbrahaminteSanthathikal TN Boxoffice Update :

10 Days Gross - 33.48 Lakhs 👏✌️

----------


## ikka

Top 5 Tamil Nadu BO - Malayalam Grossers(201 :Cool: :

1) #KammaraSambhavam : 48.12 Lakhs 

2) #HeyJude : 42.52 Lakhs 

3)#AbrahaminteSanthathikal -33.48 Lakhs (10 Days)

4) #SudaniFromNigeria : 31.9 Lakhs 

5) #Aadhi : 31.1 Lakhs

----------


## Madhavanunni

> Villian film rls dayude previous day thudangiya account aa..  Opening tanne villian fd 5+cr thalliya..  
> *Ownership gabbar-renil partnership..*


*tholikatti sammathikkanam
ithu mathramo, vere kure twitter account m thudangi, chila centres bases
enthallle 
*

----------


## Manoj

> *tholikatti sammathikkanam
> ithu mathramo, vere kure twitter account m thudangi, chila centres bases
> enthallle 
> *


Ikkayude 2-3 BB vannaal poottipokavunnatheyullu ithellaam, pandu nammade star time il nammal thudangi vechathalle showcount paripadi, San aanennu thonnunnu thudangiyathu, theatre updates um nammalalle thudangiyathu. Avanmarude samayam thelinjappol avanmaar oronnu thudangunnu. Ikkayude 2-3 vijayangal vannaal nammade teams um irangum..

----------


## yathra

Nale 22 sh multiplex . Q cinemas 1 show added

----------


## King Amal

> *tholikatti sammathikkanam
> ithu mathramo, vere kure twitter account m thudangi, chila centres bases
> enthallle 
> *


Villain 10days 15cr..  !!😍
Abraham 6 days 10cr.. 😪
Boxoffice tracker ka baap..😂😂

Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk

----------


## shivankuty

> Pumu actual figures eduthaal 150 poyittu 100 polum ethillallo


Pumu 100 illa Abraham 50cr allae...entanna...orumathiri hatred vech ingne pollatharam paryathe...kazhnja Monday athayath 10th day track chyuna oru 70% sthalathum ho aayi ninglde ee blockbuster...Wednesday aaypo 90% edathum ho aayi...PVR vanitha okke ullu ho avvathath...ennitum ith oppam cross chyum ennoke paryanulla tholikatti..calicut collection kandthanlo...apsara ho aayi...ivde thanne palarum oppam timl parnjath calicut 1cr illathe Kerala 30 lacs varillenu...regal kootyal polum(ivdthe calicut machnmrkoke regal cityl pedunath aayrnla) 57 lacs aavne ullu

Sent from my P7072G using Tapatalk

----------


## shivankuty

> Prekshakarude manassil 150 enna akkam pathippichu kalanju, avanmarude midukku, pakshe oppam, ramaleela , aadhi okke prekshakarku oru idea koduthittundu, ithokke thallaanennu


Appo tgf masterpiece okke nth prynm???20 kodi thikach kittatha mp 40cr thalliketyth annan kandlae?

Sent from my P7072G using Tapatalk

----------


## shivankuty

Ivde pala annanmarm oppam 75cr ennoke pryna kandu...angnoru poster official vannitla

Sent from my P7072G using Tapatalk

----------


## perumal

> Pumu 100 illa Abraham 50cr allae...entanna...orumathiri hatred vech ingne pollatharam paryathe...kazhnja Monday athayath 10th day track chyuna oru 70% sthalathum ho aayi ninglde ee blockbuster...Wednesday aaypo 90% edathum ho aayi...PVR vanitha okke ullu ho avvathath...ennitum ith oppam cross chyum ennoke paryanulla tholikatti..calicut collection kandthanlo...apsara ho aayi...ivde thanne palarum oppam timl parnjath calicut 1cr illathe Kerala 30 lacs varillenu...regal kootyal polum(ivdthe calicut machnmrkoke regal cityl pedunath aayrnla) 57 lacs aavne ullu
> 
> Sent from my P7072G using Tapatalk


Oppam..mvt ..aadhi gross ethra ennonnu mozhinjatte  :Ennekollu:

----------


## Rajamaanikyam

> Ivde pala annanmarm oppam 75cr ennoke pryna kandu...angnoru poster official vannitla
> 
> Sent from my P7072G using Tapatalk


Ariyanulla oragraham kondu chothikkuvaanu bhai.. Oppam sharikkum ethra collect cheythu...

----------


## The wrong one

> Pumu 100 illa Abraham 50cr allae...entanna...orumathiri hatred vech ingne pollatharam paryathe...kazhnja Monday athayath 10th day track chyuna oru 70% sthalathum ho aayi ninglde ee blockbuster...Wednesday aaypo 90% edathum ho aayi...PVR vanitha okke ullu ho avvathath...ennitum ith oppam cross chyum ennoke paryanulla tholikatti..calicut collection kandthanlo...apsara ho aayi...ivde thanne palarum oppam timl parnjath calicut 1cr illathe Kerala 30 lacs varillenu...regal kootyal polum(ivdthe calicut machnmrkoke regal cityl pedunath aayrnla) 57 lacs aavne ullu
> 
> Sent from my P7072G using Tapatalk


70% theateril HO yo ...eppo Ivade arum arinjillallo...😞😞

Sent from my SM-T231 using Tapatalk

----------


## Madhavanunni

> Pumu 100 illa Abraham 50cr allae...entanna...orumathiri hatred vech ingne pollatharam paryathe...*kazhnja Monday athayath 10th day track chyuna oru 70% sthalathum ho aayi ninglde ee blockbuster*...Wednesday aaypo 90% edathum ho aayi...PVR vanitha okke ullu ho avvathath...ennitum ith oppam cross chyum ennoke paryanulla tholikatti..calicut collection kandthanlo...apsara ho aayi...ivde thanne palarum oppam timl parnjath calicut 1cr illathe Kerala 30 lacs varillenu...regal kootyal polum(ivdthe calicut machnmrkoke regal cityl pedunath aayrnla) 57 lacs aavne ullu
> 
> Sent from my P7072G using Tapatalk


*140 theatres il ethra idathu track chythu
140 chytho
onnariyana
*

----------


## shivankuty

> Oppam..mvt ..aadhi gross ethra ennonnu mozhinjatte


Njan nth parnjalm ath ningl angeekrkan ponillalo...athond ath vidu...ithnu ethra kity kanm

Sent from my P7072G using Tapatalk

----------


## Iyyer The Great

> Ariyanulla oragraham kondu chothikkuvaanu bhai.. Oppam sharikkum ethra collect cheythu...


Oppam 11-12 cr share..ithu aa range or athinu mukalil varum..Kerala collection..
WW nokkiyaal ithu way above aanu..GCC 2nd or 3rd biggest aanu ithu after Pumu TGF

----------


## Madhavanunni

> 70% theateril HO yo ...eppo Ivade arum arinjillallo...
> 
> Sent from my SM-T231 using Tapatalk



*njangal athu valare rahasyamayi vachirikkuka aayirunu
*

----------


## shivankuty

> 70% theateril HO yo ...eppo Ivade arum arinjillallo...😞😞
> 
> Sent from my SM-T231 using Tapatalk


Track chytha 70%...ivde engna aryana...purathottoke irangi noknde...ivde angotum ingotum pukszhthi parnj sukich irkuale

Sent from my P7072G using Tapatalk

----------


## perumal

> Njan nth parnjalm ath ningl angeekrkan ponillalo...athond ath vidu...ithnu ethra kity kanm
> 
> Sent from my P7072G using Tapatalk


Mozhinjat podey ..patilel padi ayiko

----------


## samsha22

> Pumu 100 illa Abraham 50cr allae...entanna...orumathiri hatred vech ingne pollatharam paryathe...kazhnja Monday athayath 10th day track chyuna oru 70% sthalathum ho aayi ninglde ee blockbuster...Wednesday aaypo 90% edathum ho aayi...PVR vanitha okke ullu ho avvathath...ennitum ith oppam cross chyum ennoke paryanulla tholikatti..calicut collection kandthanlo...apsara ho aayi...ivde thanne palarum oppam timl parnjath calicut 1cr illathe Kerala 30 lacs varillenu...regal kootyal polum(ivdthe calicut machnmrkoke regal cityl pedunath aayrnla) 57 lacs aavne ullu
> 
> Sent from my P7072G using Tapatalk


90% sthalathum holdover aayitum extra shows, show increases okke nadathunno?
That too with 500+ shows daily.PM, Drishyam okke pole aana thalli collection nediya oppam?
Thallal pokkiya naanakedu karanam forum vittu poya oru member aanu ningalude main source. Correct source aayi vannitu pore itharam statements?

----------


## Madhavanunni

> Appo tgf masterpiece okke nth prynm???*20 kodi thikach kittatha mp 40cr thalliketyth annan kandlae?*
> 
> Sent from my P7072G using Tapatalk


*ithonnu mvt 50cr thalliyapo kandillallo*

----------


## Iyyer The Great

> *njangal athu valare rahasyamayi vachirikkuka aayirunu
> *


 :Laughing:  .....

----------


## shivankuty

> Oppam 11-12 cr share..ithu aa range or athinu mukalil varum..Kerala collection..
> WW nokkiyaal ithu way above aanu..GCC 2nd or 3rd biggest aanu ithu after Pumu TGF


Oppathinu mukalilo????angu chumma adich vidathe...track chytha kurch sthlnglile collectn undlo...edth vech noku...athnte pathi polum ithvre Abraham nedytila...

Sent from my P7072G using Tapatalk

----------


## Madhavanunni

> Track chytha 70%...ivde engna aryana...purathottoke irangi noknde...ivde angotum ingotum pukszhthi parnj sukich irkuale
> 
> Sent from my P7072G using Tapatalk


*bakki 120 theatre kidakkuvalle kutty 
*

----------


## Iyyer The Great

3rd weekil 520 shows with excellent occupancy on weekends varunna padam aanu valare kurach shows and theatres ulla padathinte selected multi collection vechu compare cheyyunnath...Screens and theatres koodumbo collection split aavum ennu ariyaanjittaano...  :Laughing: 



> *bakki 120 theatre kidakkuvalle kutty 
> *

----------


## shivankuty

> 90% sthalathum holdover aayitum extra shows, show increases okke nadathunno?
> That too with 500+ shows daily.PM, Drishyam okke pole aana thalli collection nediya oppam?
> Thallal pokkiya naanakedu karanam forum vittu poya oru member aanu ningalude main source. Correct source aayi vannitu pore itharam statements?


Sunday matram collection varunna oru film aanith...bakiyulla sthlnglile  track chytha avstha onnu nokku...allae ivde thanne nkya mati...last sunday kazhmj pinne update vanmatg we sat aanu

Sent from my P7072G using Tapatalk

----------


## The wrong one

> Track chytha 70%...ivde engna aryana...purathottoke irangi noknde...ivde angotum ingotum pukszhthi parnj sukich irkuale
> 
> Sent from my P7072G using Tapatalk


Aano kunje Ennittenthu kond ithennod nerathe paranjilla(jagathy.jpg)
Araa ee 70% track cheythe.....!!?😅
HO aya padathinanallo ee mandanmar pinnem extra Showsum extra theatersum okke idunne...Pavangal onnum arinjittillann thonnunnu

Sent from my SM-T231 using Tapatalk

----------


## shivankuty

> *ithonnu mvt 50cr thalliyapo kandillallo*


Producer Monte aalu vannalo....

Sent from my P7072G using Tapatalk

----------


## Madhavanunni

> Oppathinu mukalilo????angu chumma adich vidathe...*track chytha kurch sthlnglile collectn undlo*...edth vech noku...athnte pathi polum ithvre Abraham nedytila...
> 
> Sent from my P7072G using Tapatalk


*track chytha track chytha track chytha
140 plus threates il irangiya movie de ethra theatres track cheythu
onnu payanjatte moyalali
*

----------


## shivankuty

> 90% sthalathum holdover aayitum extra shows, show increases okke nadathunno?
> That too with 500+ shows daily.PM, Drishyam okke pole aana thalli collection nediya oppam?
> Thallal pokkiya naanakedu karanam forum vittu poya oru member aanu ningalude main source. Correct source aayi vannitu pore itharam statements?


Thallal pokkya nanakedanel Fk adym adch pootndi varum...tgf time GCC kolathallu nadathi naarythokke ormyundlo

Sent from my P7072G using Tapatalk

----------


## Madhavanunni

> Producer Monte aalu vannalo....
> 
> Sent from my P7072G using Tapatalk


*enthe monu shamshayam unda

*

----------


## Iyyer The Great

Sunday maathram collection varunna albhudha prathibhasam  :Ho:

----------


## Madhavanunni

> Thallal pokkya nanakedanel Fk adym adch pootndi varum...*tgf time GCC kolathallu nadathi naarythokke ormyundlo*
> 
> Sent from my P7072G using Tapatalk


*aara aa figure itte
vala and teams thannello
avar thanne alle pumu figure itte
annu kuzhappam illayiruno mone
*

----------


## The wrong one

> Sunday matram collection varunna oru film aanith...bakiyulla sthlnglile  track chytha avstha onnu nokku...allae ivde thanne nkya mati...last sunday kazhmj pinne update vanmatg we sat aanu
> 
> Sent from my P7072G using Tapatalk


Off seasonil pinne ella divasavum weekend pole collection varou..?..Sunday mayhram collection Kandu varunna oru prathibhasaman AS enn ethraperkk ariyam..??

Sent from my SM-T231 using Tapatalk

----------


## shivankuty

> *track chytha track chytha track chytha
> 140 plus threates il irangiya movie de ethra theatres track cheythu
> onnu payanjatte moyalali
> *


Njan chythitla...oru oru 30-35 theatrsnte collectn available aanu...ath mathyavmlo oru dharana kittan...kuttipettikalaya multies vare occupancy 20% thazhya...kazhnja Wednesday tvmmall ozhich Ella carnivlm ho aayi...

Sent from my P7072G using Tapatalk

----------


## Madhavanunni

> Sunday matram collection varunna oru film aanith...bakiyulla sthlnglile  track chytha avstha onnu nokku...allae ivde thanne nkya mati...last sunday kazhmj pinne update vanmatg we sat aanu
> 
> Sent from my P7072G using Tapatalk


*HO aaya kottayam pic kandillayirunoo 
athum working day pic

*

----------


## shivankuty

> Off seasonil pinne ella divasavum weekend pole collection varou..?..Sunday mayhram collection Kandu varunna oru prathibhasaman AS enn ethraperkk ariyam..??
> 
> Sent from my SM-T231 using Tapatalk


Sunday matre varolu...pkshe ivde daily 1cr vech kooduanlo

Sent from my P7072G using Tapatalk

----------


## shivankuty

> *HO aaya kottayam pic kandillayirunoo 
> athum working day pic
> 
> *


6 th day ho aaya thalyolprmb kandillarno?????avde occupancy otta akkathila

Sent from my P7072G using Tapatalk

----------


## Madhavanunni

> Njan chythitla...oru oru 30-35 theatrsnte collectn available aanu...ath mathyavmlo oru dharana kittan...kuttipettikalaya multies vare occupancy 20% thazhya...kazhnja Wednesday tvmmall ozhich *Ella carnivlm ho aayi*...
> 
> Sent from my P7072G using Tapatalk


*friday eduthu thatti kanum
alliyo 
pinne 35 theatre*

----------


## The wrong one

> Njan chythitla...oru oru 30-35 theatrsnte collectn available aanu...ath mathyavmlo oru dharana kittan...kuttipettikalaya multies vare occupancy 20% thazhya...kazhnja Wednesday tvmmall ozhich Ella carnivlm ho aayi...
> 
> Sent from my P7072G using Tapatalk


Ennittum Carnivalil nalla Collection undallo..!

Sent from my SM-T231 using Tapatalk

----------


## samsha22

> Sunday matram collection varunna oru film aanith...bakiyulla sthlnglile  track chytha avstha onnu nokku...allae ivde thanne nkya mati...last sunday kazhmj pinne update vanmatg we sat aanu
> 
> Sent from my P7072G using Tapatalk


Alappuzhayilokke weekdays extra theater idunnund. Main centersil 3-4 theaters and ippolum. Ningal paranja pole holdover aayal extra theaters eduth kalayille?
Oppam Small centers, ROI, GCC okke eduth nokkiyal ithinte ezhu ayalathu varilallo. EKM center eduth nokkiyal Vanitha, Varapuzha theater pole kure puthiya theatersil Abraham vannu. That too with lot of show. Oppam vannapol cinepolis undayirunnu, so it will be tracked in Multi collection. Where as Abraham has more untracked collection. TVM eduth nokkiyal Abraham has more multi screens and collection due to new screens added there.

----------


## The wrong one

> Sunday matre varolu...pkshe ivde daily 1cr vech kooduanlo
> 
> Sent from my P7072G using Tapatalk


Machante abhiprayathil ippo ethra collection vann kaanum

Sent from my SM-T231 using Tapatalk

----------


## shivankuty

> Aano kunje Ennittenthu kond ithennod nerathe paranjilla(jagathy.jpg)
> Araa ee 70% track cheythe.....!!?😅
> HO aya padathinanallo ee mandanmar pinnem extra Showsum extra theatersum okke idunne...Pavangal onnum arinjittillann thonnunnu
> 
> Sent from my SM-T231 using Tapatalk


Sunday allae ningl ee prnjth smbhvche...alpzha kairali extra show ittrnu...athte capacity ethra???300???

Sent from my P7072G using Tapatalk

----------


## Madhavanunni

> 6 th day ho aaya thalyolprmb kandillarno?????avde occupancy otta akkathila
> 
> Sent from my P7072G using Tapatalk


*eppozhum avide 6 shows thanne alle 
oppam engane aanu ennu chodikun
bheekaram aayirikkumallo*

----------


## samsha22

> 6 th day ho aaya thalyolprmb kandillarno?????avde occupancy otta akkathila
> 
> Sent from my P7072G using Tapatalk


Thalayolaparambilum ithinu oppam Enna padathekkal gross ille?

----------


## Madhavanunni

> *Ennittum Carnivalil nalla Collection undallo*..!
> 
> Sent from my SM-T231 using Tapatalk


*anna movie aanel mathram
avide occupancy onnum issue illa
collection vanna mathi
ikka movie aanel 
*

----------


## Sidharthan

Still untracked single screen king aayi ikka matram..athaane highlight😌

Sent from my Lenovo A7020a48 using Tapatalk

----------


## The wrong one

> Sunday allae ningl ee prnjth smbhvche...alpzha kairali extra show ittrnu...athte capacity ethra???300???
> 
> Sent from my P7072G using Tapatalk


Kairali,Regal,Vanitha, okke extra shows undayirunnallo

Sent from my SM-T231 using Tapatalk

----------


## Rajamaanikyam

> 90% sthalathum holdover aayitum extra shows, show increases okke nadathunno?
> That too with 500+ shows daily.PM, Drishyam okke pole aana thalli collection nediya oppam?
> Thallal pokkiya naanakedu karanam forum vittu poya oru member aanu ningalude main source. Correct source aayi vannitu pore itharam statements?


Aaa thankappetta manushayaneppatiyaano ee parayunnathu.. Waala annan..

----------


## wayanadan

മൾട്ടി 2l ഉണ്ടോ ഇന്ന്

----------


## samsha22

> Still untracked single screen king aayi ikka matram..athaane highlight😌
> 
> Sent from my Lenovo A7020a48 using Tapatalk


Tracked Collection vech compare Cheythoode?
Carnival screensil matram Abraham 2 Cr adikille?
Compare it with Oppam.
Mammooty padangalku traditionally support ulla Malabar areayil ippolum tracked screens kuravanu. It is a fact.

----------


## Madhavanunni

> Alappuzhayilokke weekdays extra theater idunnund. Main centersil 3-4 theaters and ippolum. Ningal paranja pole holdover aayal extra theaters eduth kalayille?
> Oppam Small centers, ROI, GCC okke eduth nokkiyal ithinte ezhu ayalathu varilallo. EKM center eduth nokkiyal Vanitha, Varapuzha theater pole kure puthiya theatersil Abraham vannu. That too with lot of show. Oppam vannapol cinepolis undayirunnu, so it will be tracked in Multi collection. Where as Abraham has more untracked collection. TVM eduth nokkiyal Abraham has more multi screens and collection due to new screens added there.


*ee oppam oppam ennathu onam season il irangi aavashyathinu kiitya movie aanu
onam kazhinjapo oruvidham ellam vedi theernu
abraham aanel wc,mazha ithinokke idayile oodune,weekdays il down aakum,but night shows families kayarunundu
athinanu ee kidannu dialoge adi
aake 11 cr matto share ullu ee opam
athokke ee pokkanel udane marikadakkum
*

----------


## perumal

> Tracked Collection vech compare Cheythoode?
> Carnival screensil matram Abraham 2 Cr adikille?
> Compare it with Oppam.
> Mammooty padangalku traditionally support ulla Malabar areayil ippolum tracked screens kuravanu. It is a fact.


Occupanji dawww...unnikal  :Ennekollu:

----------


## shivankuty

> *eppozhum avide 6 shows thanne alle 
> oppam engane aanu ennu chodikun
> bheekaram aayirikkumallo*


Villain irngypo valippikkal appo abrhmnu nth prym????ath thanne...kazhnja 3 weeknde otta padm irngyo?

Sent from my P7072G using Tapatalk

----------


## Madhavanunni

> *Still untracked single screen king aayi ikka matram..athaane highlight*
> 
> Sent from my Lenovo A7020a48 using Tapatalk


*avidunu pulinkuru aano mone kodukunne*

----------


## Rajamaanikyam

> *aara aa figure itte
> vala and teams thannello
> avar thanne alle pumu figure itte
> annu kuzhappam illayiruno mone
> *


Waala Antony de valamkai aanu...

----------


## The wrong one

> Still untracked single screen king aayi ikka matram..athaane highlight😌
> 
> Sent from my Lenovo A7020a48 using Tapatalk


Track cheytha GCCyum ROIyum👑

Pinne Ee Single Screensil HF board vachu daily varunna updatesil ningakk vishwasamundo..atho tracked collections mathre dahikkoo ennano


Sent from my SM-T231 using Tapatalk

----------


## perumal

> Villain irngypo valippikkal appo abrhmnu nth prym????ath thanne...kazhnja 3 weeknde otta padm irngyo?
> 
> Sent from my P7072G using Tapatalk


Enth oola comparison aadey..villain oke eduth vello pottakinaril idu  :pukel:  alel angot pokumbo koode kondoya mathi  :Laughing:

----------


## Sidharthan

> Tracked Collection vech compare Cheythoode?
> Carnival screensil matram Abraham 2 Cr adikille?
> Compare it with Oppam.
> Mammooty padangalku traditionally support ulla Malabar areayil ippolum tracked screens kuravanu. It is a fact.


Calicut single screen? Kochi multi?Tvm Aries?Oppam timil carnival etra undenne koode nokkaano😁..1st wk and 2nd wknd polichaduki..bt Calicut onum expected collection kandila..so swabhivakamayum tracked collection Ulla fig veche comparison undaavum

Sent from my Lenovo A7020a48 using Tapatalk

----------


## The wrong one

> Villain irngypo valippikkal appo abrhmnu nth prym????ath thanne...kazhnja 3 weeknde otta padm irngyo?
> 
> Sent from my P7072G using Tapatalk


Kazhinja weekendil padam irangathtahu Ikkayude kuttamano,Ikka oru solo relaese nadathi theater Hold chethapoo athinum kuttam....Namichu annaa

Sent from my SM-T231 using Tapatalk

----------


## Sidharthan

> *avidunu pulinkuru aano mone kodukunne*


Ikkakke matram enta ennalum trackedil screensil elarum pulinkuru kidakunne🤔

Sent from my Lenovo A7020a48 using Tapatalk

----------


## Madhavanunni

> Villain irngypo valippikkal appo abrhmnu nth prym????ath thanne...kazhnja 3 weeknde otta padm irngyo?
> 
> Sent from my P7072G using Tapatalk


*oppam valipichile
mvt valipichille rubber band pole
appozhonum illatha prashanam pinne enthe eppo
porayenkil marakan theatre hold ulla joby aanu purakil 

*

----------


## shivankuty

> Tracked Collection vech compare Cheythoode?
> Carnival screensil matram Abraham 2 Cr adikille?
> Compare it with Oppam.
> Mammooty padangalku traditionally support ulla Malabar areayil ippolum tracked screens kuravanu. It is a fact.


Oppam timl 4 carnival screens...ippo 13 screens...athngna compare chyne...calicut nokku...regal PVS kootathe oppam 1.11cr und...avde PVS release illanjit polum single screen 46 lacs...second week apsara ho...oppam 5th weeklm ho aaytla athum koora radha aayt...INI kochi multi 1.98cr...cinepolis undyrnu...ippo illa...Aries 80 lacs...tvm full 2.5cr..abrhm adym poyi 1cr bedate

Sent from my P7072G using Tapatalk

----------


## King Amal

Hold over aaya carnivalilokke collection undennnullath aanu comedy.. 
Weekdays aaya thursday ,13 theatril ninn 3.5lakhs..  Friday 4.15lakhs..

----------


## perumal

> Kazhinja weekendil padam irangathtahu Ikkayude kuttamano,Ikka oru solo relaese nadathi theater Hold chethapoo athinum kuttam....Namichu annaa
> 
> Sent from my SM-T231 using Tapatalk


Ivatakalk neerale irakarnalo  :Laughing:

----------


## shivankuty

> Track cheytha GCCyum ROIyum👑
> 
> Pinne Ee Single Screensil HF board vachu daily varunna updatesil ningakk vishwasamundo..atho tracked collections mathre dahikkoo ennano
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-T231 using Tapatalk


Ethra hf vannu 9th dayku sheshm...onnu prnje...chumma 2 carnte padam 3 anglil ninnu edthu itta hf aavila

Sent from my P7072G using Tapatalk

----------


## Sidharthan

> Track cheytha GCCyum ROIyum👑
> 
> Pinne Ee Single Screensil HF board vachu daily varunna updatesil ningakk vishwasamundo..atho tracked collections mathre dahikkoo ennano
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-T231 using Tapatalk


Tracked collections matre dahiku ennila..bt ikka padathine matram track cheyyunidath collection varathathente🤔

Sent from my Lenovo A7020a48 using Tapatalk

----------


## mujthaba

> Ivatakalk neerale irakarnalo


Pedichu mativechit ipo karayunnu  :Laughing:

----------


## shivankuty

> Enth oola comparison aadey..villain oke eduth vello pottakinaril idu  alel angot pokumbo koode kondoya mathi


90% sthalthm ho aaytm abrhm odunathne pinne valippikal ennalathe nth vilknm

Sent from my P7072G using Tapatalk

----------


## shivankuty

> Tracked collections matre dahiku ennila..bt ikka padathine matram track cheyyunidath collection varathathente🤔
> 
> Sent from my Lenovo A7020a48 using Tapatalk


Avark gokarnm vazhyanu collectn varunath

Sent from my P7072G using Tapatalk

----------


## perumal

> Oppam timl 4 carnival screens...ippo 13 screens...athngna compare chyne...calicut nokku...regal PVS kootathe oppam 1.11cr und...avde PVS release illanjit polum single screen 46 lacs...second week apsara ho...oppam 5th weeklm ho aaytla athum koora radha aayt...INI kochi multi 1.98cr...cinepolis undyrnu...ippo illa...Aries 80 lacs...tvm full 2.5cr..abrhm adym poyi 1cr bedate
> 
> Sent from my P7072G using Tapatalk


Cinepolis ilatha fugure6 edukam..carnival screen koodi poya edukan patila...tvm source oke enthanavo  :Ennekollu:

----------


## samsha22

> Calicut single screen? Kochi multi?Tvm Aries?Oppam timil carnival etra undenne koode nokkaano😁..1st wk and 2nd wknd polichaduki..bt Calicut onum expected collection kandila..so swabhivakamayum tracked collection Ulla fig veche comparison undaavum
> 
> Sent from my Lenovo A7020a48 using Tapatalk


Athu thanneya paranju vannath.
Carnival collection koodumbol Ariesil kurayum.
EKMil Vanitha complexil RS.125 rateil 10 show nadakumbol avide collection koodumbol, Q cinemasil kurayum. Last week Varappuzhayilum oru theater vannu. Oppam timeil ithinu pakaram cinepolis undayirunnu. Imagine AS getting Vanitha/Vineetha shows in Cinepolis?
Easily another 40-50 lacs.
Kozhikod ippolum 3 sthalath padam Ille?

----------


## Madhavanunni

> Ikkakke matram enta ennalum trackedil screensil elarum pulinkuru kidakunne樂
> 
> Sent from my Lenovo A7020a48 using Tapatalk


*njan enna parayana
carnival il track chythavar thanne parayunnu 2018 le top aanenu
athu tracked aliyo
tvm le multi s il including aries total 50lhs plus aayenu thonunu
koodathe padmanabha,devipriya il extra show,kairali, sree il extrs shows,ithonnum poranjittu peyad SP il movie vannu
first week il alla
2nd week il
untracked single screens il collection illatha kondakum alle city outer il ulla peyad sp il movie vanne
theatre owner ku vattano aavo, athum lal fort il
same time il kattakkada il thakarthu ooduvanu movie, athukondanallo 2 theatres il show itte
punalur ramraj theatre avarude fb page il avarude record aanenu, untracked centre
enthalle*

----------


## Keelezi Achu

രോദനം ടീം എത്തിയിട്ടുണ്ടല്ലോ

----------


## shivankuty

> *oppam valipichile
> mvt valipichille rubber band pole
> appozhonum illatha prashanam pinne enthe eppo
> porayenkil marakan theatre hold ulla joby aanu purakil 
> 
> *


Athokke annu valipichnu prnj kurachavrk ippo onnum pryn illae...ho aaytm next weekl padm kalikunthne valippikal ennale prynde...atho ikkade padm aavmbo vere vallthum prymo

Sent from my P7072G using Tapatalk

----------


## Sidharthan

> Athu thanneya paranju vannath.
> Carnival collection koodumbol Ariesil kurayum.
> EKMil Vanitha complexil RS.125 rateil 10 show nadakumbol avide collection koodumbol, Q cinemasil kurayum. Last week Varappuzhayilum oru theater vannu. Oppam timeil ithinu pakaram cinepolis undayirunnu. Imagine AS getting Vanitha/Vineetha shows in Cinepolis?
> Easily another 40-50 lacs.
> Kozhikod ippolum 3 sthalath padam Ille?


Vere Padam valom irangende Padam maaraan..😌Collection illa ennonum alalo parayunne..mvt level polum aayitila..apola oppam😂

Sent from my Lenovo A7020a48 using Tapatalk

----------


## Madhavanunni

> Oppam timl 4 carnival screens...ippo 13 screens...athngna compare chyne...calicut nokku...regal PVS kootathe oppam 1.11cr und...avde PVS release illanjit polum single screen 46 lacs...second week apsara ho...oppam 5th weeklm ho aaytla athum koora radha aayt...INI kochi multi 1.98cr...cinepolis undyrnu...ippo illa...Aries 80 lacs...*tvm full 2.5cr..abrhm adym poyi 1cr bedate*
> 
> Sent from my P7072G using Tapatalk


*athengane 2.5cr
untracked single screen 
*

----------


## The wrong one

> Oppam timl 4 carnival screens...ippo 13 screens...athngna compare chyne...calicut nokku...regal PVS kootathe oppam 1.11cr und...avde PVS release illanjit polum single screen 46 lacs...second week apsara ho...oppam 5th weeklm ho aaytla athum koora radha aayt...INI kochi multi 1.98cr...cinepolis undyrnu...ippo illa...Aries 80 lacs...tvm full 2.5cr..abrhm adym poyi 1cr bedate
> 
> Sent from my P7072G using Tapatalk


Kochi Multiyude avastha okke ivade kure paranjathalle..M Cinemas,Vanitha okke Multyekkal occupancyil Kooduthal shows kalichu athonnum multi trackingil varilla...
Onam seasonil continues Holidaysil erakkiya padathin occupancy undavum..
AS working daysil status kurayum sure an,Pakka Off season time an,But still Weekend,Night nalla status und,World cup koode undenn orkkanam,Pinne Final Collection Nokkan AS inte Final Run kazhinjittonnum illallo so wait..!

Sent from my SM-T231 using Tapatalk

----------


## Madhavanunni

> Ethra hf vannu 9th dayku sheshm...onnu prnje...*chumma 2 carnte padam 3 anglil ninnu edthu itta hf aavila*
> 
> Sent from my P7072G using Tapatalk


*new rule is set guys 
NB : ee paranja 2 car nte padam 3 angle il eduthat photo kanan kathirikkuva*

----------


## Iyyer The Great

Alla ee track cheyunnathu lal padathinu 200% occupancykkulla multi collection idunna teams thanne alle  :Laughing:

----------


## shivankuty

> Cinepolis ilatha fugure6 edukam..carnival screen koodi poya edukan patila...tvm source oke enthanavo


4 screenle collctnm 13 screenle collctnm engna compare chyune...kochi multi collctne oru 30% varunath cinepolis ninnanu...angne nokyalum oppam oru 1.35cr varum...athum ishtmpole release ulla timl...aadhi vare 1.3cr und...abrhm kashtichu 1cr ethyal aayi 

Sent from my P7072G using Tapatalk

----------


## samsha22

> 90% sthalthm ho aaytm abrhm odunathne pinne valippikal ennalathe nth vilknm
> 
> Sent from my P7072G using Tapatalk


Off season time aayitu koodi ningalk ee dialog adikan 3 week eduthille? Athu thanne ee padathinte vijayam.
Pinne social mediail okke ningal source ennu parayunna sitesinekal 10 times followers FK polulla pagesinu und. Aaalukalk reliable ennu thonunnath kondanu atharam pages popular aakunnath. Allathe oru thaarathine matram boost cheyunna third rate pagesile figures ittu swayam apahasyan aavalle.
You were doing a very good job of tracking collection last month.

----------


## Madhavanunni

> *90% sthalthm ho aaytm abrhm odunathne pinne valippikal ennalathe nth vilknm*
> 
> Sent from my P7072G using Tapatalk


*all kerala kanakkedutho mon
onnu list itte HO aaya centres
*

----------


## Keelezi Achu

> *athengane 2.5cr
> untracked single screen 
> *


കോട്ടകണക്കാണ്.. പ്രൂഫ് ചോദിക്കരുത്..

----------


## Iyyer The Great

> *athengane 2.5cr
> untracked single screen 
> *


Oppam tvm 2.5 CR...enthoru thallaadey  :Laughing:

----------


## The wrong one

> Ethra hf vannu 9th dayku sheshm...onnu prnje...chumma 2 carnte padam 3 anglil ninnu edthu itta hf aavila
> 
> Sent from my P7072G using Tapatalk


Carinte padam eduth ittathum Board thookkiyathum okke ivade thanne ittittund..onnu mukalil poyaal kaanam

Sent from my SM-T231 using Tapatalk

----------


## samsha22

> 4 screenle collctnm 13 screenle collctnm engna compare chyune...kochi multi collctne oru 30% varunath cinepolis ninnanu...angne nokyalum oppam oru 1.35cr varum...athum ishtmpole release ulla timl...aadhi vare 1.3cr und...abrhm kashtichu 1cr ethyal aayi 
> 
> Sent from my P7072G using Tapatalk


Edapalli Vanithayile Abraham collection etra aayi kaanum?

----------


## perumal

> *all kerala kanakkedutho mon
> onnu list itte HO aaya centres
> *


Rti viliyadey @shivakutty  :Ennekollu:  oppathintem irikate

----------


## GABBAR

> Tracked collections matre dahiku ennila..bt ikka padathine matram track cheyyunidath collection varathathente樂
> 
> Sent from my Lenovo A7020a48 using Tapatalk


ഒരു ചോദ്യത്തിന് മറുപടി പറയാമോ ? 
എറണാകുളം സിംഗിൾ സെന്ററിൽ ഒക്കെ ഈ ഒപ്പവും മുന്തിരി ഒക്കെ അബ്രഹാമിനെക്കാൾ ഒക്യൂപാൻസി ഉണ്ടായിട്ടുരുന്നോ

----------


## shivankuty

> Kochi Multiyude avastha okke ivade kure paranjathalle..M Cinemas,Vanitha okke Multyekkal occupancyil Kooduthal shows kalichu athonnum multi trackingil varilla...
> Onam seasonil continues Holidaysil erakkiya padathin occupancy undavum..
> AS working daysil status kurayum sure an,Pakka Off season time an,But still Weekend,Night nalla status und,World cup koode undenn orkkanam,Pinne Final Collection Nokkan AS inte Final Run kazhinjittonnum illallo so wait..!
> 
> Sent from my SM-T231 using Tapatalk


M cinms ippo open chythathle...vanitha okke track chyunund...abrhmnu matramalla avdnu collctn varunath...hit padnglkelm avdnu varum
Final varatte

Sent from my P7072G using Tapatalk

----------


## The wrong one

> Tracked collections matre dahiku ennila..bt ikka padathine matram track cheyyunidath collection varathathente🤔
> 
> Sent from my Lenovo A7020a48 using Tapatalk


Pinne ee kanunnathokke enthaa..Final Run kazhinjittonnumillallo...Mazhakkalath Budhazhcha working day TRACK cheytha theateril occupancy illa athalle prashnam..

Sent from my SM-T231 using Tapatalk

----------


## Madhavanunni

> *Vere Padam valom irangende Padam maaraan*..Collection illa ennonum alalo parayunne..mvt level polum aayitila..apola oppam
> 
> Sent from my Lenovo A7020a48 using Tapatalk


*irakan nattellu illathathu njangalde kuttam allello
aarelum paranja kondoda
mvt okke cross aayi, thallal illatha acutals 

*

----------


## Iyyer The Great

Kanda oola forums track cheyyunna 10-15 screens vech all Kerala 90% HO aayennu  :Ennekollu:

----------


## King Amal

Ee 90% theatreil hold over enn paranjath ippo ulla 145+ theatresinte 90% enn aano?? 😁

----------


## samsha22

> M cinms ippo open chythathle...vanitha okke track chyunund...abrhmnu matramalla avdnu collctn varunath...hit padnglkelm avdnu varum
> Final varatte
> 
> Sent from my P7072G using Tapatalk


Avide Abrahaminu daily etra shows undayirunnu ennu nokkia?
M cinemasil already 3.4 lacs aayi. Might end up with 7-10 lacs from there.

----------


## GABBAR

> Ikkakke matram enta ennalum trackedil screensil elarum pulinkuru kidakunne樂
> 
> Sent from my Lenovo A7020a48 using Tapatalk


ഈ ട്രാക്ക് സെന്ററിൽ മാത്രേ ആൾ കയറു ? അപ്പൊ ട്രാക്ക് ചെയ്യാത്ത സ്ഥലത്ത് കിട്ടുന്നത് പുളിങ്കുരു ആണോ ?

----------


## perumal

Oppam in three weeks ekm,clt,tvm cities ethra show kalichu??? Ethoke theatre il kalichu..athil ethoke track cheithu!!

----------


## Iyyer The Great

> *irakan nattellu illathathu njangalde kuttam allello
> aarelum paranja kondoda
> mvt okke cross aayi, thallal illatha acutals 
> 
> *


World cup nipah ennokke paranju pedichu padam maattiyittu ippo kuttam namukk  :Ennekollu:

----------


## shivankuty

> *athengane 2.5cr
> untracked single screen 
> *


Ivde ikka fans pryna collctn matrme correct avatholo ennundo????tvm okke oppam dream run aayrnu

Sent from my P7072G using Tapatalk

----------


## Akhil krishnan

Veruthe Kure Housefull Pics Eduthu Itttu.. Athokke 2-3 Angle il Eduthatha Enn Manasilakan Pattiyila... 

Sent from my LLD-AL10 using Tapatalk

----------


## perumal

> Ivde ikka fans pryna collctn matrme correct avatholo ennundo????tvm okke oppam dream run aayrnu
> 
> Sent from my P7072G using Tapatalk


Parachil mathram ulu le  :Ennekollu:  ennitanu ivide vann ondakan nikkune

----------


## shivankuty

> *irakan nattellu illathathu njangalde kuttam allello
> aarelum paranja kondoda
> mvt okke cross aayi, thallal illatha acutals 
> 
> *


Prodcerde Monte fig alae?😹....mvtyde tracks collctnte pathi varumo ith ithuvare???

Sent from my P7072G using Tapatalk

----------


## The wrong one

> Avark gokarnm vazhyanu collectn varunath
> 
> Sent from my P7072G using Tapatalk


Appo Single screenil abraham gokarnam vazhi vanna collection mathre ollu,Apsarayum,Abhilashum,Kairaliyum,Sreeyum,Priya  yum okke veruthe HF board vachathanu..avide onnum Collection illa,Venel TRACK cheyth theliyikkatte..

Sent from my SM-T231 using Tapatalk

----------


## Iyyer The Great

> Ivde ikka fans pryna collctn matrme correct avatholo ennundo????tvm okke oppam dream run aayrnu
> 
> Sent from my P7072G using Tapatalk


Appo 2.5 cr collection vannath swapnathil thanne  :Hmmm:

----------


## Sidharthan

> *irakan nattellu illathathu njangalde kuttam allello
> aarelum paranja kondoda
> mvt okke cross aayi, thallal illatha acutals 
> 
> *


Enne producer Monte frnd 
Oppee😂

Sent from my Lenovo A7020a48 using Tapatalk

----------


## yathra

> Sunday maathram collection varunna albhudha prathibhasam


 :Laughing:  :Laughing:

----------


## shivankuty

> Parachil mathram ulu le  ennitanu ivide vann ondakan nikkune


Neeym ivde parchilu matramale nadknolu...allathe 40cr ennoke prnjit theatre wise collectn kond vanno???at least oru centel englm abrhm mvt or oppam pottichtndo???kotta aaya calicutle avstha kandle

Sent from my P7072G using Tapatalk

----------


## mujthaba

> Veruthe Kure Housefull Pics Eduthu Itttu.. Athokke 2-3 Angle il Eduthatha Enn Manasilakan Pattiyila... 
> 
> Sent from my LLD-AL10 using Tapatalk


Thirichu vachirunna houseful board back angle il ninn eduth post cheytha gallan .. :oonu thayyar.jpg:  :Ennekollu:

----------


## yathra

Oppam mvt okke second week 50 % centerilum ho aya padam ayirunnu  :Laughing:

----------


## Madhavanunni

> 4 screenle collctnm 13 screenle collctnm engna compare chyune...kochi multi collctne oru 30% varunath cinepolis ninnanu...angne nokyalum oppam oru 1.35cr varum...athum *ishtmpole release ulla timl*...aadhi vare 1.3cr und...abrhm kashtichu 1cr ethyal aayi 
> 
> Sent from my P7072G using Tapatalk


*onam season il oozham, welcome2 central jail,kpac de koode irangiyathine aano istam pole release ennu parayunne 
athum one of the best festival season, 10 holidays 
athinu shesham ulla biggie pumu n thoppil
myarajam releases thanne ketta
*

----------


## Iyyer The Great

> 


Multiyil 3 Sunday kootti below 20 lakhs..Total 83 lakhs aavarayi..But Sunday mathre collection ullu..baakki okke tax  :Laughing:

----------


## shivankuty

> Appo Single screenil abraham gokarnam vazhi vanna collection mathre ollu,Apsarayum,Abhilashum,Kairaliyum,Sreeyum,Priya  yum okke veruthe HF board vachathanu..avide onnum Collection illa,Venel TRACK cheyth theliyikkatte..
> 
> Sent from my SM-T231 using Tapatalk


Hf vechitu apsara second week collection kandallo...7 days 10.34 lacs..30% occupancy...ennu vechal weekdays ho

Sent from my P7072G using Tapatalk

----------


## Iyyer The Great

> Oppam mvt okke second week 50 % centerilum ho aya padam ayirunnu


Oru 52% varille...sookshichu nokkikke

----------


## perumal

> Neeym ivde parchilu matramale nadknolu...allathe 40cr ennoke prnjit theatre wise collectn kond vanno???at least oru centel englm abrhm mvt or oppam pottichtndo???kotta aaya calicutle avstha kandle
> 
> Sent from my P7072G using Tapatalk


Pottichatindo enna chodyam mathram ulu le  :Laughing:  oru centre le full shows track cheitha details undo?? Ilel eth vakupila pottichila enn mwon parayune

----------


## Madhavanunni

> കോട്ടകണക്കാണ്.. പ്രൂഫ് ചോദിക്കരുത്..





> Oppam tvm 2.5 CR...enthoru thallaadey


*kavadi nirathi raayan*

----------


## yathra

> Neeym ivde parchilu matramale nadknolu...allathe 40cr ennoke prnjit theatre wise collectn kond vanno???at least oru centel englm abrhm mvt or oppam pottichtndo???kotta aaya calicutle avstha kandle
> 
> Sent from my P7072G using Tapatalk


Alappuzha pottichu .ini.beno  :Laughing:

----------


## perumal

> Multiyil 3 Sunday kootti below 20 lakhs..Total 83 lakhs aavarayi..But Sunday mathre collection ullu..baakki okke tax


Ejjathi logic aadey ivatakalude vaha  :Ennekollu:

----------


## Akhil krishnan

> Thirichu vachirunna houseful board back angle il ninn eduth post cheytha gallan .. :oonu thayyar.jpg:


Kallatharam Okke Kandupidichu.... 

Sent from my LLD-AL10 using Tapatalk

----------


## shivankuty

> *onam season il oozham, welcome2 central jail,kpac de koode irangiyathine aano istam pole release ennu parayunne 
> athum one of the best festival season, 10 holidays 
> athinu shesham ulla biggie pumu n thoppil
> myarajam releases thanne ketta
> *


Central jail oozham oke athyvshym collect chytga padngla...oru month aavnenu munne pumu poloru massive hit illyrnel ath kurchm koode nedyene...ivde abrhmnu 3 weeks aayt otta ethirali illalo

Sent from my P7072G using Tapatalk

----------


## Madhavanunni

> Rti viliyadey @shivakutty  oppathintem irikate


*RTI edukkunnavarude prathyekamaya sradhakku
edukumbo pumu, oppam, mvt koode edukkendathanu
enittu namukku compare cheyyam
athalle oru rasam 
*

----------


## yathra

> Multiyil 3 Sunday kootti below 20 lakhs..Total 83 lakhs aavarayi..But Sunday mathre collection ullu..baakki okke tax


 :Laughing:  :Laughing:

----------


## perumal

> Central jail oozham oke athyvshym collect chytga padngla...oru month aavnenu munne pumu poloru massive hit illyrnel ath kurchm koode nedyene...ivde abrhmnu 3 weeks aayt otta ethirali illalo
> 
> Sent from my P7072G using Tapatalk


Ethiraali neerali kandam vazhi odi poyath njangada kuzhapano

----------


## shivankuty

> Pottichatindo enna chodyam mathram ulu le  oru centre le full shows track cheitha details undo?? Ilel eth vakupila pottichila enn mwon parayune


Ith pttichenu prymbo athnalle proof vendae...calicut 46 lacs oppm 1.11cr...pathi polum vanilla...athum rate koodya apsaryl kalichitu...Aries , multi evdelum athnte pathi undo??

Sent from my P7072G using Tapatalk

----------


## perumal

> *RTI edukkunnavarude prathyekamaya sradhakku
> edukumbo pumu, oppam, mvt koode edukkendathanu
> enittu namukku compare cheyyam
> athalle oru rasam 
> *


Athe.. centre wise porate  :Laughing:

----------


## Iyyer The Great

> *RTI edukkunnavarude prathyekamaya sradhakku
> edukumbo pumu, oppam, mvt koode edukkendathanu
> enittu namukku compare cheyyam
> athalle oru rasam 
> *


Athokke eduthaal avarkku kandam vazhi odendi varille

----------


## yathra

> Central jail oozham oke athyvshym collect chytga padngla...oru month aavnenu munne pumu poloru massive hit illyrnel ath kurchm koode nedyene...ivde abrhmnu 3 weeks aayt otta ethirali illalo
> 
> Sent from my P7072G using Tapatalk


3.40 sh vechu daily 2.50 cr nedia padam oppam  :Laughing:

----------


## GABBAR

ഇവറ്റകളുടെ കരച്ചിൽ കേൾക്കാൻ എന്താ രസം  :Giveup:

----------


## perumal

> Ith pttichenu prymbo athnalle proof vendae...calicut 46 lacs oppm 1.11cr...pathi polum vanilla...athum rate koodya apsaryl kalichitu...Aries , multi evdelum athnte pathi undo??
> 
> Sent from my P7072G using Tapatalk


Full centre details idan parayumbo paathi details iduna enth oolatharam aadey  :Laughing:

----------


## bilal john

> Central jail oozham oke athyvshym collect chytga padngla...oru month aavnenu munne pumu poloru massive hit illyrnel ath kurchm koode nedyene...ivde abrhmnu 3 weeks aayt otta ethirali illaloSent from my P7072G using Tapatalk


Neerali irakkaan paadillaarno.enthina pedichu odiyathu.ennaalum 90℅ theatrelem hold over kanakkedukkaan nee more kashtappettu kaanuvello maane

----------


## shivankuty

Ninakkoke pande trackd collctnodu puchamnlo...PVS illanjit polum oru 1cr calicut edthilae nthoot bb aade ith...aadhi vare apsryl ninnu mtrm 70lacs+ final vannitund

Sent from my P7072G using Tapatalk

----------


## Iyyer The Great

> Athe.. centre wise porate


Centre motham edukkilla..
For eg TVM il AS 3 multiyil and Oppam 1 multiyil aanu kalichathenkil oppam ulla aa multi maathram vech compare cheyyaam...AS nte baaki 2 multi collection is pulinkuru

----------


## Madhavanunni

> Ivde ikka fans pryna collctn matrme correct avatholo ennundo????*tvm okke oppam dream run aayrnu*
> 
> Sent from my P7072G using Tapatalk


*enikkini chirikkan vayya 
*

----------


## shivankuty

> Full centre details idan parayumbo paathi details iduna enth oolatharam aadey


Oru padathe pottchnu prymbo ningl alae ittu kaniknde...collectn aryavna sthalath pathi illatha padama bakiyulldth pottikune

Sent from my P7072G using Tapatalk

----------


## shivankuty

> Neerali irakkaan paadillaarno.enthina pedichu odiyathu.ennaalum 90℅ theatrelem hold over kanakkedukkaan nee more kashtappettu kaanuvello maane


Kanak vaych nokki manslaknulla kazhvndel oru budhimuttm illa...

Sent from my P7072G using Tapatalk

----------


## Madhavanunni

> *Prodcerde Monte fig alae?*....mvtyde tracks collctnte pathi varumo ith ithuvare???
> 
> Sent from my P7072G using Tapatalk


*pinne aviduthe thoopukaran parayano mone 
evidunu varunede
sofia paul ne therichathonum maranillallo alle, thallathathinu*

----------


## sachin

> Ninakkoke pande trackd collctnodu puchamnlo...PVS illanjit polum oru 1cr calicut edthilae nthoot bb aade ith...aadhi vare apsryl ninnu mtrm 70lacs+ final vannitund
> 
> Sent from my P7072G using Tapatalk


eppo adhi metroyil koduthitillello can you post adhi 70 lakhs proof frm metro onnu kanatte....

----------


## yathra

> Ninakkoke pande trackd collctnodu puchamnlo...PVS illanjit polum oru 1cr calicut edthilae nthoot bb aade ith...aadhi vare apsryl ninnu mtrm 70lacs+ final vannitund
> 
> Sent from my P7072G using Tapatalk


Aadi 52 lakh  70 lakh metro onnu itte  :Ennekollu:

----------


## perumal

> Centre motham edukkilla..
> For eg TVM il AS 3 multiyil and Oppam 1 multiyil aanu kalichathenkil oppam ulla aa multi maathram vech compare cheyyaam...AS nte baaki 2 multi collection is pulinkuru


 :Laughing:  ennal oppam.carnival 4 region ulu .as kure region undel comparison paadilathre  :Ennekollu:

----------


## saamy

> eppo adhi metroyil koduthitillello can you post adhi 70 lakhs proof frm metro onnu kanatte....


Thalluwala kanakakum  :Ennekollu:

----------


## perumal

> eppo adhi metroyil koduthitillello can you post adhi 70 lakhs proof frm metro onnu kanatte....


Thallukutty kandam vazhi odikko  @shivankutty

----------


## shivankuty

> eppo adhi metroyil koduthitillello can you post adhi 70 lakhs proof frm metro onnu kanatte....


Metro vanal matre ath viswasktholo...calicut collctn metroyekal munp idunna movie planet pollula pages und...ivde thanne calicut machnmar undlo

Sent from my P7072G using Tapatalk

----------


## Iyyer The Great

> Ninakkoke pande trackd collctnodu puchamnlo...PVS illanjit polum oru 1cr calicut edthilae nthoot bb aade ith...aadhi vare apsryl ninnu mtrm 70lacs+ final vannitund
> 
> Sent from my P7072G using Tapatalk


MM il Apsara nett aanu vannath.. correction und ennaanu anweshichappo paranjathu... thalparyam undenkil vishwasikkaam...illenkil avar correct cheyyunna vare wait cheyyaam

----------


## GABBAR

> Central jail oozham oke athyvshym collect chytga padngla...oru month aavnenu munne pumu poloru massive hit illyrnel ath kurchm koode nedyene...ivde abrhmnu 3 weeks aayt otta ethirali illalo
> 
> Sent from my P7072G using Tapatalk


pulimuruganu kittiya pole free run onnum allalo  neerali okke pedich kandam vazi odiyathin abraham endhu pizachu

----------


## Iyyer The Great

> Metro vanal matre ath viswasktholo...calicut collctn metroyekal munp idunna movie planet pollula pages und...ivde thanne calicut machnmar undlo
> 
> Sent from my P7072G using Tapatalk


Yes..aa mahan aanu Pandu lohathinu 200% occupancy collection ittathu..  :Ennekollu:

----------


## Madhavanunni

> *Enne producer Monte frnd* 
> Oppee
> 
> Sent from my Lenovo A7020a48 using Tapatalk


*college il padikkan poyathu kondu angane updayogam undayi 
undakkiyavar paranjal mathelo 
*

----------


## shivankuty

> Thallukutty kandam vazhi odikko  @shivankutty


Ettavm valya kandam ithalle...nee ithilude angu odikko

Sent from my P7072G using Tapatalk

----------


## yathra

> Kanak vaych nokki manslaknulla kazhvndel oru budhimuttm illa...
> 
> Sent from my P7072G using Tapatalk


Kanakk vech aravidan multi 1.21 all kerala share below 2 cr  :Laughing:  :Laughing:  tracked  :Laughing:

----------


## Madhavanunni

> Neeym ivde parchilu matramale nadknolu...allathe 40cr ennoke prnjit theatre wise collectn kond vanno???*at least oru centel englm abrhm mvt or oppam pottichtndo???*kotta aaya calicutle avstha kandle
> 
> Sent from my P7072G using Tapatalk


*appo carnival*

----------


## shivankuty

> Aadi 52 lakh  70 lakh metro onnu itte


Aadhi metroyl collctn vanitilla...athond kitya collctn illathavmo?

Sent from my P7072G using Tapatalk

----------


## shivankuty

> *appo carnival*


Carnival okke oru centre aayi maari alae.???

Sent from my P7072G using Tapatalk

----------


## Iyyer The Great

52 lakhs Apsara il Ulla aadhi aarade 75 lakhs aayi thallikettiyathu  :Laughing: 
Antony padangal MMil varunnath nirthiyathu ingane thallaananalle  :Ennekollu:

----------


## Iyyer The Great

> Aadhi metroyl collctn vanitilla...athond kitya collctn illathavmo?
> 
> Sent from my P7072G using Tapatalk


Thallu illathaavum

----------


## sachin

> Metro vanal matre ath viswasktholo...calicut collctn metroyekal munp idunna movie planet pollula pages und...ivde thanne calicut machnmar undlo
> 
> Sent from my P7072G using Tapatalk


athippol velli vishwasikunnavarum undello metro pole genuine collxn chodhikkumbol ithupole udaippu collxn parayalle...

----------


## shivankuty

> MM il Apsara nett aanu vannath.. correction und ennaanu anweshichappo paranjathu... thalparyam undenkil vishwasikkaam...illenkil avar correct cheyyunna vare wait cheyyaam


Correct cheyyate

Sent from my P7072G using Tapatalk

----------


## yathra

> Yes..aa mahan aanu Pandu lohathinu 200% occupancy collection ittathu..


 :Laughing:  :Laughing:

----------


## Joe27

> *pinne aviduthe thoopukaran parayano mone 
> evidunu varunede
> sofia paul ne therichathonum maranillallo alle, thallathathinu*


aadhyam evdelum tracked clction il vettikateda chekka...mulyi polum 1cr ethan budhimuttuvale nala reviews kittit...lalettan te mon te 1st movie vare avg review vech multi 1.30 cr eduthu aadhyam athokke vettich kanikk enitt vaa lalettan aayit muttan  :Laughing:

----------


## shivankuty

> athippol velli vishwasikunnavarum undello metro pole genuine collxn chodhikkumbol ithupole udaippu collxn parayalle...


Metro genuine aaytano btrnu 4th weeknde iratti collection 5th weekl vannath

Sent from my P7072G using Tapatalk

----------


## Madhavanunni

> Ninakkoke pande trackd collctnodu puchamnlo...PVS illanjit polum oru 1cr calicut edthilae nthoot bb aade ith...*aadhi vare apsryl ninnu mtrm 70lacs+ final vannitund*
> 
> Sent from my P7072G using Tapatalk


*waiting for metro proof
ittitu nee dialoge adi*

----------


## sachin

> Aadhi metroyl collctn vanitilla...athond kitya collctn illathavmo?
> 
> Sent from my P7072G using Tapatalk


kittya collxn illathavilla bt ithupole thalliyal arum vishwasikilla atre ullu....

----------


## shivankuty

> 52 lakhs Apsara il Ulla aadhi aarade 75 lakhs aayi thallikettiyathu 
> Antony padangal MMil varunnath nirthiyathu ingane thallaananalle


52 lacsm viswschond avde irno

Sent from my P7072G using Tapatalk

----------


## yathra

> athippol velli vishwasikunnavarum undello metro pole genuine collxn chodhikkumbol ithupole udaippu collxn parayalle...


Velli mohalal padam 2 cr tvm collection :ennekollu : ake share 2 cr olu  :Ennekollu:

----------


## shivankuty

> *waiting for metro proof
> ittitu nee dialoge adi*


Mvt 8cr share ennula proof nee ittitallalo dialog adkne...

Sent from my P7072G using Tapatalk

----------


## Joe27

> Kanakk vech aravidan multi 1.21 all kerala share below 2 cr  tracked


apo srinivasan u vare multi il 1.2cr edukam mammotykk mathram positive review aayitum mukki nirangitum pattanile :Laughing:

----------


## Veiwer11

> Aadhi metroyl collctn vanitilla...athond kitya collctn illathavmo?
> 
> Sent from my P7072G using Tapatalk


Aadhi 70 lakhs proof enthAAN?

----------


## sachin

> Metro genuine aaytano btrnu 4th weeknde iratti collection 5th weekl vannath
> 
> Sent from my P7072G using Tapatalk


appol metro genuine alle as per shivankuttykku enkil pinne ningal velli vishwasicho athakum better..

----------


## yathra

> 52 lacsm viswschond avde irno
> 
> Sent from my P7072G using Tapatalk


Athte olu collection ilathu kondu thanneye repp collection kodukathirunathu

----------


## Madhavanunni

> *Aadhi metroyl collctn vanitilla...athond kitya collctn illathavmo?*
> 
> Sent from my P7072G using Tapatalk


*illathathu kondu metro il vanill
athrathanne*

----------


## bilal john

> 52 lacsm viswschond avde irnoSent from my P7072G using Tapatalk


72 cr vishwasichondu neeyum irunno.athu pakshe ivide kondu thallenda

----------


## Joe27

> *waiting for metro proof
> ittitu nee dialoge adi*


nee prdcr te mon paranjenu paranjale evde thallune aadhyam nee paryunathinu okke valla proof ideda...

----------


## Madhavanunni

> *Carnival okke oru centre aayi maari alae.???*
> 
> Sent from my P7072G using Tapatalk


*athu tracked alle
valid proof 
*

----------


## yathra

> apo srinivasan u vare multi il 1.2cr edukam mammotykk mathram positive review aayitum mukki nirangitum pattanile


Sreenivasante monum annante monum single pattile  :Laughing:

----------


## shivankuty

> *illathathu kondu metro il vanill
> athrathanne*


Metroyl athnte first week thottu collctn vannitla

Sent from my P7072G using Tapatalk

----------


## bilal john

> Aadhi 70 lakhs proof enthAAN?


Shivankuttide kavadi

----------


## Thomachayan

> Mvt 8cr share ennula proof nee ittitallalo dialog adkne...
> 
> Sent from my P7072G using Tapatalk


Ammavante mono or prdcrde makano ayach kodukkum lalettan padam collectn athaanu proof

Ikkede padam dilshad accountinnum minak
Ithonnumariyille
Enne kollu
Eni apo bahu mathram ollu abraham
Cross cheyyan


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## yathra

> 72 cr vishwasichondu neeyum irunno.athu pakshe ivide kondu thallenda


Villianum koodi add chaitha collection akum  :Laughing:

----------


## shivankuty

> *athu tracked alle
> valid proof 
> *


Avde occupncym valid proof alae...kazhnja sunday 3cr vannunu prnja divsthe carnival occpncy 65%...athum kuttipettis...

Sent from my P7072G using Tapatalk

----------


## bilal john

> Metroyl athnte first week thottu collctn vannitlaSent from my P7072G using Tapatalk


Athu kondu 52 lachs Vanna padathinu kavadi nirathi 72 lachs angu thalli

----------


## Thomachayan

> apo srinivasan u vare multi il 1.2cr edukam mammotykk mathram positive review aayitum mukki nirangitum pattanile


Tracked centrs nnu alla ikka padam colectn ath manasilakki samsarichaal theeravunna prashanam ollu


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Joe27

> Sreenivasante monum annante monum single pattile


single thallan alle pattu tracked clction ningalk pand thotte kann eduthal kandudallo  :Laughing:

----------


## yathra

> Metroyl athnte first week thottu collctn vannitla
> 
> Sent from my P7072G using Tapatalk


First week vanirunnu .pine occupancy kuranju repp koduthila

----------


## shivankuty

> 72 cr vishwasichondu neeyum irunno.athu pakshe ivide kondu thallenda


Ivde thallan ninglokke undlo alae...

Sent from my P7072G using Tapatalk

----------


## Madhavanunni

> *aadhyam evdelum tracked clction il vettikateda chekka*...mulyi polum 1cr ethan budhimuttuvale nala reviews kittit...lalettan te mon te 1st movie vare avg review vech multi 1.30 cr eduthu aadhyam athokke vettich kanikk enitt vaa lalettan aayit muttan


*carnival ne patti oraksharam mindaruthu 

pinne lalettan
ayalodu muttanel aadyam padam irakkan para
mundum pokki pettiyum kondu oodan aarelum paranjo
nerku nere ninnu kalikan para
ayalde career biggest movie that too with Vyshak and peter hein,malayalathile thanne biggest movie
athinethire nammal irakkiyeda thoppil jopan pole oru movie
athanu aanatham
enittu dialoge adikku chekkan*

----------


## Joe27

> Tracked centrs nnu alla ikka padam colectn ath manasilakki samsarichaal theeravunna prashanam ollu
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


ss ath njan marannu poyii...untracked centres aanalo ikka de kotta  :Laughing:

----------


## yathra

> single thallan alle pattu tracked clction ningalk pand thotte kann eduthal kandudallo


Single screen hf board aravidan tjreadil kure kandu  :Ennekollu:

----------


## Veiwer11

> Metroyl athnte first week thottu collctn vannitla
> 
> Sent from my P7072G using Tapatalk


Pinne ganich ittathano 70lakhs

tracked collection ennum paranj mm il varaatha collection vechi engane compare cheyyum

so athu viduu

----------


## Thomachayan

> Sreenivasante monum annante monum single pattile


Ellarkkum pattunnath
Thallan pattathaththum aaya meghalaiyil mathram
Ikkakk onnum pattathath enthaaa


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## sachin

> Metroyl athnte first week thottu collctn vannitla
> 
> Sent from my P7072G using Tapatalk


first week 26 vannirunnu pinne kandilla athanu prob...

----------


## Joe27

> *carnival ne patti oraksharam mindaruthu 
> 
> pinne lalettan
> ayalodu muttanel aadyam padam irakkan para
> mundum pokki pettiyum kondu oodan aarelum paranjo
> nerku nere ninnu kalikan para
> ayalde career biggest movie that too with Vyshak and peter hein,malayalathile thanne biggest movie
> athinethire nammal irakkiyeda thoppil jopan pole oru movie
> athanu aanatham
> enittu dialoge adikku chekkan*


enitt koode irakkiyit nthayi enn koodi parayeda chekka pandi loory kayariya thavala pole aayile joppan....nammude opening nu onn thada idan pattumo enn nokiyatha joppan aayit 3g poyi  :Laughing:   :Laughing:

----------


## Thomachayan

> Shivankuttide kavadi


Oru twitter account thudangi idu apo chila pramugha fans vishwasikkum


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Madhavanunni

> nee prdcr te mon paranjenu paranjale evde thallune aadhyam nee paryunathinu okke valla proof ideda...


*athodakum kuru pottiya items poyi producerde account il theri vili nadathiye*

----------


## Joe27

> Single screen hf board aravidan tjreadil kure kandu


ore pic pala days il aayitt ittal arrum kand pidikula enn vcharicho  :Laughing:

----------


## Thomachayan

> Villianum koodi add chaitha collection akum


Calicut machaan thanne paraa 
Calicut singile
Screensile top 10 movies
Mm il vannath mathram eduthechaaal
Madhi


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Joe27

> *athodakum kuru pottiya items poyi producerde account il theri vili nadathiye*


athinum nee proof itte kannate..prdcr te fb il poyi theri vlichath...veruthe manja news aanel venda..mon pinnem narathe ullu  :Ennekollu:

----------


## Madhavanunni

> ss ath njan marannu poyii...untracked centres aanalo ikka de kotta


*thirontharam oppam 2.5godi
shivantukki*  :Laughing:  :Laughing:  :Laughing:

----------


## yathra

> ore pic pala days il aayitt ittal arrum kand pidikula enn vcharicho


Ithu vere oru ashwasam  :Laughing:

----------


## perumal

> Calicut machaan thanne paraa 
> Calicut singile
> Screensile top 10 movies
> Mm il vannath mathram eduthechaaal
> Madhi
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Oru centre le full.shows track cheitha details undel idu!  :Laughing:  alathe enthonu comparison randu scenarios il!!

----------


## Thomachayan

> *carnival ne patti oraksharam mindaruthu 
> 
> pinne lalettan
> ayalodu muttanel aadyam padam irakkan para
> mundum pokki pettiyum kondu oodan aarelum paranjo
> nerku nere ninnu kalikan para
> ayalde career biggest movie that too with Vyshak and peter hein,malayalathile thanne biggest movie
> athinethire nammal irakkiyeda thoppil jopan pole oru movie
> athanu aanatham
> enittu dialoge adikku chekkan*


Vaazha nanayumbo cheerayum nanayum
Athinokke aaanatham ennu enne kollu..




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Joe27

> Calicut machaan thanne paraa 
> Calicut singile
> Screensile top 10 movies
> Mm il vannath mathram eduthechaaal
> Madhi
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


enganokke chodichal yathra oru long yathra pokendi varum  :Ennekollu:   :Ennekollu:

----------


## shivankuty

> *carnival ne patti oraksharam mindaruthu 
> 
> pinne lalettan
> ayalodu muttanel aadyam padam irakkan para
> mundum pokki pettiyum kondu oodan aarelum paranjo
> nerku nere ninnu kalikan para
> ayalde career biggest movie that too with Vyshak and peter hein,malayalathile thanne biggest movie
> athinethire nammal irakkiyeda thoppil jopan pole oru movie
> athanu aanatham
> enittu dialoge adikku chekkan*


Georgettns pooram release maatan dilleepnte kaalu pidcha teams thannano ee pryne

Sent from my P7072G using Tapatalk

----------


## Joe27

> Oru centre le full.shows track cheitha details undel idu!  alathe enthonu comparison randu scenarios il!!


eth kuru pottumbol ulla aashwasam  :Laughing:

----------


## yathra

> Calicut machaan thanne paraa 
> Calicut singile
> Screensile top 10 movies
> Mm il vannath mathram eduthechaaal
> Madhi
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


8 week run undayittu mm il varatha ore oru padam ale olu  :Laughing:

----------


## Thomachayan

> ss ath njan marannu poyii...untracked centres aanalo ikka de kotta


8 cr budgetil 80cr varunnathaanu ividathe industry hit paladhum padikkanund ivide ninnu


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Madhavanunni

> enitt koode irakkiyit nthayi enn koodi parayeda chekka pandi loory kayariya thavala pole aayile joppan....nammude opening nu onn thada idan pattumo enn nokiyatha joppan aayit 3g poyi


*irakkiyathu aanatham
mattuchilarku athu illathathu nammude kuttam alla
 pinne ikka movies nu collection kittatha multies ilvare 70lakhs plus eduthu, pumu pole orennam opposite undayittun
athu kondu mon chellu
aadyam poyi padam irakkan ulla urappu undakku
*

----------


## Joe27

> Georgettns pooram release maatan dilleepnte kaalu pidcha teams thannano ee pryne
> 
> Sent from my P7072G using Tapatalk


madhavante mindattam muttich kalanjalo  :Ennekollu:

----------


## shivankuty

> Pinne ganich ittathano 70lakhs
> 
> tracked collection ennum paranj mm il varaatha collection vechi engane compare cheyyum
> 
> so athu viduu


Movieplanet enoru page und...mmnekal munpe avru collctn idum...28 days avrde update 60lacs aanu...pinnym aadhi avde 30 dvsm koodi kakichtund

Sent from my P7072G using Tapatalk

----------


## yathra

> enganokke chodichal yathra oru long yathra pokendi varum


Njam mission impossible ala  :Ennekollu:

----------


## Sidharthan

> Athte olu collection ilathu kondu thanneye repp collection kodukathirunathu


Ningale oke genuine aayi collection ariyavunna aalkaralle..😌🤔

Sent from my Lenovo A7020a48 using Tapatalk

----------


## Thomachayan

> Single screen hf board aravidan tjreadil kure kandu


Pinne athengane undavum bhai..
Fanskaralle
Athokke
Cheyya ennutt band adikkaa..



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## shivankuty

> first week 26 vannirunnu pinne kandilla athanu prob...


First weekm vanitla....

Sent from my P7072G using Tapatalk

----------


## Madhavanunni

> Oru twitter account thudangi idu apo chila pramugha fans vishwasikkum
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



*onnil vishwasikkathathu kondano setta pala perukalil ningal ingane undakki kalikunne*

----------


## bilal john

> Oru twitter account thudangi idu apo chila pramugha fans vishwasikkumSent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Twitter accounting wholesale deal annan fans eduthekkuvalle.kerala producers,indian producers,porathenu Ella jillayilem theatre updates ennu paranju vare pages.i ppo theatre updates account mutti nadakkaan mela

----------


## Sidharthan

> Ammavante mono or prdcrde makano ayach kodukkum lalettan padam collectn athaanu proof
> 
> Ikkede padam dilshad accountinnum minak
> Ithonnumariyille
> Enne kollu
> Eni apo bahu mathram ollu abraham
> Cross cheyyan
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Royal cinemas changing to alingal dilshad..alingal dilshad changing to ?😂

Sent from my Lenovo A7020a48 using Tapatalk

----------


## shivankuty

> *irakkiyathu aanatham
> mattuchilarku athu illathathu nammude kuttam alla
>  pinne ikka movies nu collection kittatha multies ilvare 70lakhs plus eduthu, pumu pole orennam opposite undayittun
> athu kondu mon chellu
> aadyam poyi padam irakkan ulla urappu undakku
> *


Overflow overflow....athnte director vare sammthchlae...echil vijayam

Sent from my P7072G using Tapatalk

----------


## Joe27

> *irakkiyathu aanatham
> mattuchilarku athu illathathu nammude kuttam alla
>  pinne ikka movies nu collection kittatha multies ilvare 70lakhs plus eduthu, pumu pole orennam opposite undayittun
> athu kondu mon chellu
> aadyam poyi padam irakkan ulla urappu undakku
> *


70 laks pluso eth vakayil  :Laughing:  nammade return kond kanji kudich poyathinte kanak njangalodu thanene parayunoo  :Laughing:   :Laughing:

----------


## Madhavanunni

> Vaazha nanayumbo cheerayum nanayum
> Athinokke aaanatham ennu enne kollu..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


*angane polum karuthan ulla urappu illallo ningade settanu*

----------


## yathra

> Twitter accounting wholesale deal annan fans eduthekkuvalle.kerala producers,indian producers,porathenu Ella jillayilem theatre updates ennu paranju vare pages.i ppo theatre updates account mutti nadakkaan mela


 :Ennekollu:  :Ennekollu:

----------


## shivankuty

> Twitter accounting wholesale deal annan fans eduthekkuvalle.kerala producers,indian producers,porathenu Ella jillayilem theatre updates ennu paranju vare pages.i ppo theatre updates account mutti nadakkaan mela


Calicut theatres enna page kndtlae...ivdthe annanmara owners..chennu oru membership edku...pine KBO updats

Sent from my P7072G using Tapatalk

----------


## Joe27

> Royal cinemas changing to alingal dilshad..alingal dilshad changing to ?😂
> 
> Sent from my Lenovo A7020a48 using Tapatalk


 :Ennekollu:   :Ennekollu:  chila samayangalil aa page alingal dilshad aavum mattu chila samayangalil ath royal cinemas um aavum  :Laughing:

----------


## Joe27

scene turbo japan leads 2-0

----------


## Thomachayan

> Oru centre le full.shows track cheitha details undel idu!  alathe enthonu comparison randu scenarios il!!


Ha ha ejjaty
Anganekilum
Ningal nazhikkakk 40vattam kotta aanennu avakshapedunna calicut il aadhya 10iil onnu kaananaayrnnu


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## shivankuty

Hf boardnte kadha ivde prynda...kadinamkulam gtracks ownere arymngl chennu chodku...avde hf board idan prodctn teamnte pressure undrnu...ithpole pala sthlnglm...apsara collectn vannpo kandlae hf boardnte kali

Sent from my P7072G using Tapatalk

----------


## Joe27

> Njam mission impossible ala


utharam muttiyal mutti enn paranja poree  :Laughing:

----------


## Sidharthan

> Vaazha nanayumbo cheerayum nanayum
> Athinokke aaanatham ennu enne kollu..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Ejjathi..Ikkade psyco move allarunnu athe..athaane Ikkade aanathamm👏👏
Pinne vere orennam unde..frustration mootha vere Oru aanathamm..4days 20kolii😌

Sent from my Lenovo A7020a48 using Tapatalk

----------


## Thomachayan

> enganokke chodichal yathra oru long yathra pokendi varum


Ivide thanne yathra paranjallo theatr neritt anneshich pazhaside calicut colectn eduthennu .athellarum viswasichallo..athaaanu.
Athokke aanu proof


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## roshy

> Vaazha nanayumbo cheerayum nanayum
> Athinokke aaanatham ennu enne kollu..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


പഴശ്ശി യോട് മുട്ടി പൂട  പോലും നനയാത്ത അഞ്ചൽ ജോണിനെ നാം മറക്കരുത് 🤭

----------


## bilal john

> 70 laks pluso eth vakayil  nammade return kond kanji kudich poyathinte kanak njangalodu thanene parayunoo


Anthony polum Ulla dhairya illanjittalle ninte Annan neerali pokki kaandan vazhi oodiyathu.ayye

----------


## Thomachayan

> Georgettns pooram release maatan dilleepnte kaalu pidcha teams thannano ee pryne
> 
> Sent from my P7072G using Tapatalk


Athokke gerogettans nu solo kitti enthekilum
Kittetenn karudeettaaaa nee chummaaa


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Thomachayan

> 8 week run undayittu mm il varatha ore oru padam ale olu


Ath thanneya paranje namukk aa padam
Illenkilum scene illa oruload cinekalide vannu kaanumallo ikkede swatham kottayil
Top 10movies paraa ikkede padam undonnu onnu ariyaanaaa


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Joe27

> പഴശ്ശി യോട് മുട്ടി പൂട  പോലും നനയാത്ത അഞ്ചൽ ജോണിനെ നാം മറക്കരുത് 🤭


10 yrs bak pokendi vannu oru kadha sollan  :Ennekollu:

----------


## yathra

> Hf boardnte kadha ivde prynda...kadinamkulam gtracks ownere arymngl chennu chodku...avde hf board idan prodctn teamnte pressure undrnu...ithpole pala sthlnglm...apsara collectn vannpo kandlae hf boardnte kali
> 
> Sent from my P7072G using Tapatalk


 :Ennekollu:  :Ennekollu:

----------


## Thomachayan

> *onnil vishwasikkathathu kondano setta pala perukalil ningal ingane undakki kalikunne*


Ennu royal ciemasinte alingal
Dilshad twiteril vanna collectionu band adicha fan oppu
Ennw kollu


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Sidharthan

> Calicut theatres enna page kndtlae...ivdthe annanmara owners..chennu oru membership edku...pine KBO updats
> 
> Sent from my P7072G using Tapatalk


Ayyo...Kerala box office updates Kanditillae..ithaane ?a page


Sent from my Lenovo A7020a48 using Tapatalk

----------


## shivankuty

> Ivide thanne yathra paranjallo theatr neritt anneshich pazhaside calicut colectn eduthennu .athellarum viswasichallo..athaaanu.
> Athokke aanu proof
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Pazhshi IH aakan noki moonjya teams
Pinned premathe IH aakan noki...athum moonjsya..avsnm prabhs fans aaytm no raksha
Ivnmrde oru gathikedae

Sent from my P7072G using Tapatalk

----------


## Madhavanunni

> 70 laks pluso eth vakayil  *nammade return kond* kanji kudich poyathinte kanak njangalodu thanene parayunoo


*returns 
pandu thappana kalikunna new il vandi park chytittu sreekumar vare nadannu poyi run baby run kandu ennu parayunnavante vargathil pettavan alle nne

*

----------


## shivankuty

> Ayyo...Kerala box office updates Kanditillae..ithaane ?a page
> Attachment 35900
> 
> Sent from my Lenovo A7020a48 using Tapatalk


Solo first day 9cr thallya teams

Sent from my P7072G using Tapatalk

----------


## Madhavanunni

> Calicut theatres enna page kndtlae...ivdthe annanmara owners..chennu oru membership edku...pine KBO updats
> 
> Sent from my P7072G using Tapatalk


bakki onnum kandille  :Laughing:

----------


## yathra

> Ath thanneya paranje namukk aa padam
> Illenkilum scene illa oruload cinekalide vannu kaanumallo ikkede swatham kottayil
> Top 10movies paraa ikkede padam undonnu onnu ariyaanaaa
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Collection thalliyathinte karyam paranjathinu top 10 ano answer

----------


## Thomachayan

> *angane polum karuthan ulla urappu illallo ningade settanu*


Vaazha nanayumennu angerude fansinu thanne urapilla apozhaanu opst fans over flow kitumennu paranj padam irakkkane...



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Madhavanunni

> Hf boardnte kadha ivde prynda...*kadinamkulam gtracks ownere arymngl chennu chodku*...avde hf board idan prodctn teamnte pressure undrnu...ithpole pala sthlnglm...apsara collectn vannpo kandlae hf boardnte kali
> 
> Sent from my P7072G using Tapatalk


*ivide aarkum ariyillallo mone*

----------


## GABBAR

> Pazhshi IH aakan noki moonjya teams
> Pinned premathe IH aakan noki...athum moonjsya..avsnm prabhs fans aaytm no raksha
> Ivnmrde oru gathikedae
> 
> Sent from my P7072G using Tapatalk



aadhi IH aayallo ath mathi

----------


## yathra

> Solo first day 9cr thallya teams
> 
> Sent from my P7072G using Tapatalk


Villian 5.11 cr  :Laughing:  manorama thiruthi  :Laughing:

----------


## shivankuty

> *returns 
> pandu thappana kalikunna new il vandi park chytittu sreekumar vare nadannu poyi run baby run kandu ennu parayunnavante vargathil pettavan alle nne
> 
> *


Ayyoo thappana...ikkayde Fk bb

Sent from my P7072G using Tapatalk

----------


## Thomachayan

> Ejjathi..Ikkade psyco move allarunnu athe..athaane Ikkade aanathamm👏👏
> Pinne vere orennam unde..frustration mootha vere Oru aanathamm..4days 20kolii😌
> 
> Sent from my Lenovo A7020a48 using Tapatalk


40cr money spinnre marakkalle machaaaaaa


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Sidharthan

> Pazhshi IH aakan noki moonjya teams
> Pinned premathe IH aakan noki...athum moonjsya..avsnm prabhs fans aaytm no raksha
> Ivnmrde oru gathikedae
> 
> Sent from my P7072G using Tapatalk


😂bahu matrave ulu ini abrahamine munnil

Sent from my Lenovo A7020a48 using Tapatalk

----------


## perumal

> *returns 
> pandu thappana kalikunna new il vandi park chytittu sreekumar vare nadannu poyi run baby run kandu ennu parayunnavante vargathil pettavan alle nne
> 
> *


Ivantoke annan 67am vayasil enna ondakum enn kandariya  :Ennekollu: 

67am vayasilum ivatakalk pedi  :Ennekollu:

----------


## yathra

> *returns 
> pandu thappana kalikunna new il vandi park chytittu sreekumar vare nadannu poyi run baby run kandu ennu parayunnavante vargathil pettavan alle nne
> 
> *


 :Ennekollu:  :Ennekollu:

----------


## shivankuty

> Villian 5.11 cr  manorama thiruthi


5.11 veroru bhooloka thallal spinnernte first dayalae...settan maranno

Sent from my P7072G using Tapatalk

----------


## yathra

> Ivantoke annan 67am vayasil enna ondakum enn kandariya


Kandi idum  :Laughing:

----------


## shameenls

വിരോധാഭാസം എന്തെന്ന് വെച്ചാൽ ഒപ്പം കാർണിവലിൽ 4 സെന്ററിലെ ഉള്ളായിരുന്നുള്ളു എബ്രഹാം 13 ഇടതു ഉണ്ടായിരുന്നു എന്ന് പറഞ്ഞു കരയുന്നവർ പറയുവാ ഒപ്പം tvm 2.5 ഉണ്ടായിരുന്നു (by വെള്ളി) അബ്രഹാമിന് 13 ദിവസം കൊണ്ട് 94 ഉള്ളു എന്ന്. പക്ഷെ അപ്പോൾ അവർ എബ്രഹാം കാട്ടാക്കട കളിയിക്കാവിള നെടുമങ്ങാട് പേയാട് കടിനാകുളം പോത്തൻകോട് അങ്ങനെ തൊട്ടടുത്തുള്ള നേരത്തെ സിറ്റിയിൽ വന്നു പടം കണ്ടു കൊണ്ടിരുന്ന സ്ഥലങ്ങളിലെ തിയേറ്ററിൽ എബ്രഹാം ഓടുന്നതിനെ കുറിച്ച് മിണ്ടുന്നില്ല. ഈ പറയപ്പെട്ട ചുറ്റുവട്ടത്തുള്ള ഒരു 5-6 പുതിയ സെന്ററുകളിലെ കളക്ഷൻ പിന്നെ tvm ഇൽ ഇനി കൂട്ടില്ലല്ലോ. ഒപ്പത്തിന് ഇതൊക്കെ ട്രിവാൻട്രുത് വന്നു കാണുന്നവർ ആയിരിക്കും എന്നതിന് എന്തേലും സംശയം ഉണ്ടോ ചേട്ടാ?,ഈ 5-6 സെന്ററുകളിലെ കൂടെ കളക്ഷൻ എടുത്താൽ ഈ 13 ദിവസം കൊണ്ട് 1.75 എങ്കിലും കാണണ്ടെയ് ചേട്ടാ അബ്രഹാമിന് ?

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk

----------


## Sidharthan

> aadhi IH aayallo ath mathi


Athe Mati..ikka vs Pranav..ejjatjii👏👏

Sent from my Lenovo A7020a48 using Tapatalk

----------


## yathra

> 5.11 veroru bhooloka thallal spinnernte first dayalae...settan maranno
> 
> Sent from my P7072G using Tapatalk


Velipaadu ale 3.72   :Ennekollu:

----------


## Sidharthan

> Ayyoo thappana...ikkayde Fk bb
> 
> Sent from my P7072G using Tapatalk


2nd fastest 10cr ennarunnu title😂

Sent from my Lenovo A7020a48 using Tapatalk

----------


## Thomachayan

> 10 yrs bak pokendi vannu oru kadha sollan


10/15kollomo pokkotte ennitt aa padam prodcrne safe akkiyo athimilla
Ennekolllu !!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## shivankuty

Cinepolis illathe ramallela 1.35cr aadu 1.63cr aadhi 1.31cr...athneyellam potticha Abraham 80lacham...adipoli va povm

Sent from my P7072G using Tapatalk

----------


## Joe27

> 10 yrs bak pokendi vannu oru kadha sollan





> *returns 
> pandu thappana kalikunna new il vandi park chytittu sreekumar vare nadannu poyi run baby run kandu ennu parayunnavante vargathil pettavan alle nne
> 
> *


4 days 20 kodi thalliya aalde aaradhakan alle nee ...nee oke va thurannal thallu mathre varu  :Ennekollu:

----------


## Sidharthan

> Kandi idum


Ikka Kure aayi Kandi aanalo idunne..😁

Sent from my Lenovo A7020a48 using Tapatalk

----------


## Joe27

> 10 yrs bak pokendi vannu oru kadha sollan





> Cinepolis illathe ramallela 1.35cr aadu 1.63cr aadhi 1.31cr...athneyellam potticha Abraham 80lacham...adipoli va povm
> 
> Sent from my P7072G using Tapatalk


ikka da untracked king daa  :Ennekollu:

----------


## bilal john

> 2nd fastest 10cr ennarunnu title😂Sent from my Lenovo A7020a48 using Tapatalk


Oppam fastest 10 cr aakkiya pole kandaal mathi

----------


## yathra

> Cinepolis illathe ramallela 1.35cr aadu 1.63cr aadhi 1.31cr...athneyellam potticha Abraham 80lacham...adipoli va povm
> 
> Sent from my P7072G using Tapatalk


Abraham run theernnu adi poli vaa polam ejjathi  :Ennekollu:

----------


## Thomachayan

> Pazhshi IH aakan noki moonjya teams
> Pinned premathe IH aakan noki...athum moonjsya..avsnm prabhs fans aaytm no raksha
> Ivnmrde oru gathikedae
> 
> Sent from my P7072G using Tapatalk


Athinalle puthiya rules ivide 
8cr il ninnu 80kodi eduthal apo industry hit..e thread oru industry hit aayi maraan adikam samayamillaa eni bahu and puli remains


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## yathra

> Ikka Kure aayi Kandi aanalo idunne..
> 
> Sent from my Lenovo A7020a48 using Tapatalk


Guha ayondu idunila ale  :Laughing:

----------


## shivankuty

> Abraham run theernnu adi poli vaa polam ejjathi


Athneyokke potticgu ennale ivde pryne

Sent from my P7072G using Tapatalk

----------


## Joe27

> Ivantoke annan 67am vayasil enna ondakum enn kandariya 
> 
> 67am vayasilum ivatakalk pedi


nee epozhum adikana dlg aaanalo eth...nthayalum 67 am vayasilum engerkk eth ethinte kedu aanenu nattukare kond parayikulaa ath urapp aanu  :Ennekollu:   :Ennekollu:

----------


## yathra

> Oppam fastest 10 cr aakkiya pole kandaal mathi


8 th day anu 10 cr aye fastest 10 cr 340 sh daily  :Ennekollu:

----------


## shivankuty

> Oppam fastest 10 cr aakkiya pole kandaal mathi


Athinum munp kasaba highest first weekend aakythpolano???4 days 7.5cr...ejjathi

Sent from my P7072G using Tapatalk

----------


## Thomachayan

> Ivantoke annan 67am vayasil enna ondakum enn kandariya 
> 
> 67am vayasilum ivatakalk pedi


Ith abraham thread or icu troll page

Lol confused ejjathy item


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## sethuramaiyer

aake adipidi aayello...

----------


## yathra

> Athneyokke potticgu ennale ivde pryne
> 
> Sent from my P7072G using Tapatalk


 Chilappo Pottikum ennale paranje kunji rama

----------


## yathra

> Athinum munp kasaba highest first weekend aakythpolano???4 days 7.5cr...ejjathi
> 
> Sent from my P7072G using Tapatalk


Kasaba 340 sh ala  :Laughing:

----------


## shivankuty

> nee epozhum adikana dlg aaanalo eth...nthayalum 67 am vayasilum engerkk eth ethinte kedu aanenu nattukare kond parayikulaa ath urapp aanu


Angeru aayakalath mukkiyit nadanilla....avnmrde frustratn oohikvnthe ullu

Sent from my P7072G using Tapatalk

----------


## Thomachayan

> aake adipidi aayello...


Oru rasam


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## yathra

> nee epozhum adikana dlg aaanalo eth...nthayalum 67 am vayasilum engerkk eth ethinte kedu aanenu nattukare kond parayikulaa ath urapp aanu


Kpac lalitha look kandappo thonni ingerkk ethinte kedannu 
 :Ennekollu:

----------


## shivankuty

> Kasaba 340 sh ala


400 shw...shw undytm karymillalo
1200 shw ullath kond mastrpce 5 kodi ennuprnja teamsa

Sent from my P7072G using Tapatalk

----------


## shivankuty

> Kpac lalitha look kandappo thonni ingerkk ethinte kedannu


Look matram porallo...oru kaail kayar ittu valicha ananguna prathibhasam

Sent from my P7072G using Tapatalk

----------


## yathra

> Angeru aayakalath mukkiyit nadanilla....avnmrde frustratn oohikvnthe ullu
> 
> Sent from my P7072G using Tapatalk


2013 vendi vanna pole ale

----------


## shivankuty

> Chilappo Pottikum ennale paranje kunji rama


Ivde palarkum pottichenaylo

Sent from my P7072G using Tapatalk

----------


## yathra

> Look matram porallo...oru kaail kayar ittu valicha ananguna prathibhasam
> 
> Sent from my P7072G using Tapatalk


2 um ilatha oral undalo  :Ennekollu:

----------


## shivankuty

> 2013 vendi vanna pole ale


Apzhlm vannlo...

Sent from my P7072G using Tapatalk

----------


## Thomachayan

> 2 um ilatha oral undalo


Ninnekollunnathalla nee swayam chaavunnathaa nallath 
Lol


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## yathra

> 400 shw...shw undytm karymillalo
> 1200 shw ullath kond mastrpce 5 kodi ennuprnja teamsa
> 
> Sent from my P7072G using Tapatalk


Manorama ale paranje

----------


## shivankuty

> 2 um ilatha oral undalo


Aahahaaa.....oru industry hit kodthath angerde work kondanu....Jacky chan item onula

Sent from my P7072G using Tapatalk

----------


## yathra

> Ninnekollunnathalla nee swayam chaavunnathaa nallath 
> Lol
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


2255-il vili ageru free akum

----------


## bilal john

> 400 shw...shw undytm karymillalo1200 shw ullath kond mastrpce 5 kodi ennuprnja teamsaSent from my P7072G using Tapatalk


Enthaayaalum oppathinekkaal nalla opening eduthittund kasaba occupancy vechu 340 show vechu daily 2 cr thalliyathu vechu nokkumbol kasaba okke sahikkaam

----------


## yathra

> Aahahaaa.....oru industry hit kodthath angerde work kondanu....Jacky chan item onula
> 
> Sent from my P7072G using Tapatalk


Chakichan koode padam enthayi  :Laughing:

----------


## yathra

> Enthaayaalum oppathinekkaal nalla opening eduthittund kasaba occupancy vechu 340 show vechu daily 2 cr thalliyathu vechu nokkumbol kasaba okke sahikkaam


Athre olu .... :Good:

----------


## Sidharthan

> Look matram porallo...oru kaail kayar ittu valicha ananguna prathibhasam
> 
> Sent from my P7072G using Tapatalk


Entannaaaa😂😂😂

Sent from my Lenovo A7020a48 using Tapatalk

----------


## shivankuty

> Enthaayaalum oppathinekkaal nalla opening eduthittund kasaba occupancy vechu 340 show vechu daily 2 cr thalliyathu vechu nokkumbol kasaba okke sahikkaam


Frstday kasba munnilanu..pineedu nadana thallal maranno???avsnm second weekl vedi theernpo ivdthe karachiloke nth manohrmyrnu
430 showsl first day 2.5cr thallyatha kasaba....appo athu vidu

Sent from my P7072G using Tapatalk

----------


## roshy

> nee epozhum adikana dlg aaanalo eth...nthayalum 67 am vayasilum engerkk eth ethinte kedu aanenu nattukare kond parayikulaa ath urapp aanu


58വയസ്സിൽ ലാലിസവും ബിഗ് ബോസും കാണുന്ന പ്രേക്ഷകർ ഇപ്പോഴേ പറഞ്ഞു തുടങ്ങി

----------


## Thomachayan

> Chakichan koode padam enthayi


Aa nashtam malayalikal ikkede tgf le jacky chan fight kand samadhanapettu


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## shivankuty

> Chakichan koode padam enthayi


Ikkante koode ini chyunolunu...fight kandu sthambhichu poyi

Sent from my P7072G using Tapatalk

----------


## yathra

> Frstday kasba munnilanu..pineedu nadana thallal maranno???avsnm second weekl vedi theernpo ivdthe karachiloke nth manohrmyrnu
> 430 showsl first day 2.5cr thallyatha kasaba....appo athu vidu
> 
> Sent from my P7072G using Tapatalk


Oppam vidano thallal  :Laughing:

----------


## shivankuty

> 58വയസ്സിൽ ലാലിസവും ബിഗ് ബോസും കാണുന്ന പ്രേക്ഷകർ ഇപ്പോഴേ പറഞ്ഞു തുടങ്ങി


Ikkaku prypkn cinema undlo

Sent from my P7072G using Tapatalk

----------


## perumal

> 58വയസ്സിൽ ലാലിസവും ബിഗ് ബോസും കാണുന്ന പ്രേക്ഷകർ ഇപ്പോഴേ പറഞ്ഞു തുടങ്ങി


 :Ennekollu:   :Ennekollu:

----------


## yathra

> Aa nashtam malayalikal ikkede tgf le jacky chan fight kand samadhanapettu
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Njan velipadile acting kandu karanju . Igane ano complete ...... : :Laughing:

----------


## perumal

> Ikkaku prypkn cinema undlo
> 
> Sent from my P7072G using Tapatalk


Nallonam collection edukunumund... :Laughing:  illa enn unnikal mongum...karanam ee prayathilum avatakalk pedi anu  :Ennekollu:

----------


## yathra

> Ikkante koode ini chyunolunu...fight kandu sthambhichu poyi
> 
> Sent from my P7072G using Tapatalk


Njan velipaadile acting onnu koode kandechu varam  :Laughing:

----------


## shivankuty

> Njan velipadile acting kandu karanju . Igane ano complete ...... :


Athnte kude irngya orenm undrnlo...pullikrn chaara...ejjathi acting....navarsm vidrnu nikuale...

Sent from my P7072G using Tapatalk

----------


## yathra

> 58വയസ്സിൽ ലാലിസവും ബിഗ് ബോസും കാണുന്ന പ്രേക്ഷകർ ഇപ്പോഴേ പറഞ്ഞു തുടങ്ങി


Ground + pokkal =

----------


## shivankuty

> Nallonam collection edukunumund... illa enn unnikal mongum...karanam ee prayathilum avatakalk pedi anu


Aaya kalath undkytla...pinne thangi edthond pokunna ippo

Sent from my P7072G using Tapatalk

----------


## sethuramaiyer

> Oru rasam
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


adipidi collection parachil illathe enthu FK  :Laughing:

----------


## yathra

> Athnte kude irngya orenm undrnlo...pullikrn chaara...ejjathi acting....navarsm vidrnu nikuale...
> 
> Sent from my P7072G using Tapatalk


Cycle scene top anu vepipaadu

----------


## bilal john

> nee epozhum adikana dlg aaanalo eth...nthayalum 67 am vayasilum engerkk eth ethinte kedu aanenu nattukare kond parayikulaa ath urapp aanu


54 aam vayassil lalism nadathi aalkkaare pattichappazhe aalukale kondu parayippichu thudangi ingerkkithu enthinte kedaannu ippo Australia poyi aviduthu kaare veendum pattichu.sathyathil ingerkkithu enthinte keda

----------


## perumal

> Aaya kalath undkytla...pinne thangi edthond pokunna ippo
> 
> Sent from my P7072G using Tapatalk


Unnikal veendum mongaling  :Ennekollu:  kalanjit podey  :Laughing:

----------


## yathra

> Nallonam collection edukunumund... illa enn unnikal mongum...karanam ee prayathilum avatakalk pedi anu


Sahikunila unniye  :Crying:

----------


## Joe27

> Kpac lalitha look kandappo thonni ingerkk ethinte kedannu


thonnum kaalu pokkan polum dupe ne vekkuna nadante fans nu angane palathum thonnum  :Ennekollu:   :Ennekollu:

----------


## yathra

> 54 aam vayassil lalism nadathi aalkkaare pattichappazhe aalukale kondu parayippichu thudangi ingerkkithu enthinte kedaannu ippo Australia poyi aviduthu kaare veendum pattichu.sathyathil ingerkkithu enthinte keda


Nee chummma avane idanger akale

----------


## perumal

> Cycle scene top anu vepipaadu


Aa meeshem vechond mongan nanamiledo dejavu  :Ennekollu:

----------


## yathra

> thonnum kaalu pokkan polum dupe ne vekkuna nadante fans nu angane palathum thonnum


Vaishak vedio kandayirunno 90% pulli chaithennu emthonnadey 2 um pongathodale pulli chaithathu  :Ennekollu:

----------


## yathra

> Aa meeshem vechond mongan nanamiledo dejavu


ngeeee    :Ennekollu:

----------


## Aromal1095

Alla ithu Fan fight thread onnumallaloo ??? Pettannu ividutha rodhanams kandappol thonipoyi  :Grin:  
Enthayaalum ithrayum days kazhinju ippozhaanallo ivattakalude rodhanam kaandathu ... athu thanne valiyoru kaaryamaanu ... :Ayyo:

----------


## yathra

> Alla ithu Fan fight thread onnumallaloo ??? Pettannu ividutha rodhanams kandappol thonipoyi  
> Enthayaalum ithrayum days kazhinju ippozhaanallo ivattakalude rodhanam kaandathu ... athu thanne valiyoru kaaryamaanu ...


Ini  daily quotations akum  .

----------


## GABBAR

> 54 aam vayassil lalism nadathi aalkkaare pattichappazhe aalukale kondu parayippichu thudangi ingerkkithu enthinte kedaannu ippo Australia poyi aviduthu kaare veendum pattichu.sathyathil ingerkkithu enthinte keda


sshh sshh swetha menonte kuli scene :Ayyo:

----------


## roshy

> Ee mnday vilayadiyilla..pinneya nxt mndayy
> 
> Sent from my Lenovo A7020a48 using Tapatalk


correct time-il thanne ethi............... :Ayyo:

----------


## roshy

> അടുത്ത monday തൊട്ടു ഇവിടെ വിളയാട്ടം പ്രതീക്ഷിക്കാം 


paranjathu pole thanne......... :Grin:

----------


## wayanadan

കുരു പൊട്ടൽ

----------


## Young Mega Star

Kandillalo kandilalo enu ortheyulu.. Olichirunu thread vayichavaroke pongi thudangi  :Scare:

----------


## roshy

> കുരു പൊട്ടൽ


First monday ആദിയും ആയിട്ടായിരുന്നു  compare ചെയ്തത് .ഇപ്പോൾ അത്*  നിർത്തി 😏

----------


## Iyyer The Great

> First monday ആദിയും ആയിട്ടായിരുന്നു  compare ചെയ്തത് .ഇപ്പോൾ അത്*  നിർത്തി 😏


Ippo aa range vittennu manasilaayallo  :Laugh:

----------


## yathra

> Ippo aa range vittennu manasilaayallo


Aa rane okke enne vittooo .

----------


## Iyyer The Great

> Aa rane okke enne vittooo .


Pinnalla..

----------


## Mike

Ennu kure guests vannitundallo evde...

Kurachu late ayitanelum 90% hold over ayi ennu ariyikkan vannathaa.. 

Nthuvenelum ayikko...


Ellarum... Both fans... aa fight thread il chennu continue cheythal santhosham..

----------


## VinuVerma

> Still untracked single screen king aayi ikka matram..athaane highlight
> 
> Sent from my Lenovo A7020a48 using Tapatalk


Vanelloo vanamalaaa...

----------


## KulFy

Bangladeshinnum Pakistaninnum kure nuzhanju kayattakkar ethiyittundallo...  :Laughing:

----------


## sachin

btwn tracked collxn uae n gcc nokkunille  :Laughing:

----------


## Helwin

> Enna pinne @Helwin nu kodkam...
> 
> Athavumpo urappikkam orikalum rakshapedilla ennu...


kandam vazhi odu gelavaa  :Kannilkuthu:

----------


## ikka

> 


Just below expectations!!! Hope it will do better today...

----------


## udaips

Total Kerala gross ethrayaayi??

----------


## Antonio

> Track chytha 70%...ivde engna aryana...purathottoke irangi noknde...ivde angotum ingotum pukszhthi parnj sukich irkuale
> 
> Sent from my P7072G using Tapatalk


Njan appozhee paranju..ithu flop aanennu..aarodu parayaan..ivide full Sunday updates ittondirikkuvarunnu..Padam holdover aayi Alle..70% alla, 95 % idathum aayi.. Chumma screenshot eduthu pattikkuvaa

----------


## Antonio

Aarelum Padam 15 crore enkilum undo ennu onnu chodichu parayamo?? Tracked, untracked, downloaded, uploaded ellam kootti mathi..ivide Chumma pukazhthikkondirikkathe padathe ellarum kuttam parayuka, ikka ye cheeththa parayuka, ennalee collection actual figures varoo..
Pinne FK il  mathram irikkathe, Oola chat koode edakk nokkanam, actual figures nu.. Jobyeattan koode avide nokkiyitta pullede Account check cheyyunne

----------


## Manoj

> Just below expectations!!! Hope it will do better today...


Innale Brasil match ullathalle, 2 pratheekshichu, athinaduthu kitti

----------


## Manoj

> btwn tracked collxn uae n gcc nokkunille


Avarku soukaryamullathalle kodukkaan pattu

----------


## Manoj

> Njan appozhee paranju..ithu flop aanennu..aarodu parayaan..ivide full Sunday updates ittondirikkuvarunnu..Padam holdover aayi Alle..70% alla, 95 % idathum aayi.. Chumma screenshot eduthu pattikkuvaa


Neerali irakkanamayirinnu, world cup um mazhayumonnum mohanlalinu vishyameyalla

----------


## Manoj

> Bangladeshinnum Pakistaninnum kure nuzhanju kayattakkar ethiyittundallo...


Divasam koolikkaar okke varum, athu pandu muthaleyulla pathivaanu

----------


## Manoj

> Appo tgf masterpiece okke nth prynm???20 kodi thikach kittatha mp 40cr thalliketyth annan kandlae?
> 
> Sent from my P7072G using Tapatalk


Total business polum 50cr ethaatha padangal alle 75-80 ennokke paranju thallunnathu..

----------


## udaips

By the by... 10K shows complete aayennu thonnunnu... Ithokke njangal paranjittu veno??.. :Yo:

----------


## Manoj

> Pumu 100 illa Abraham 50cr allae...entanna...orumathiri hatred vech ingne pollatharam paryathe...kazhnja Monday athayath 10th day track chyuna oru 70% sthalathum ho aayi ninglde ee blockbuster...Wednesday aaypo 90% edathum ho aayi...PVR vanitha okke ullu ho avvathath...ennitum ith oppam cross chyum ennoke paryanulla tholikatti..calicut collection kandthanlo...apsara ho aayi...ivde thanne palarum oppam timl parnjath calicut 1cr illathe Kerala 30 lacs varillenu...regal kootyal polum(ivdthe calicut machnmrkoke regal cityl pedunath aayrnla) 57 lacs aavne ullu
> 
> Sent from my P7072G using Tapatalk


Holdover enno, Abraham mikka centres lum 60-55-50 rate paranjaanu kalikkunnathu, ningal ee paranja apsara ulppade, ee week um 50% ratio yil thanneyaanu apsara padam kalikkunnathu. Pala cinemakalum show polum nadakkunnilla, pinne oppam cross cheyyum ennu urappulla kondaanu paranjathu, 11cr share ee cinema nedumennu nalla urappundu, oppam pole oru festival rls Alla enkil koodi Abraham mikacha collection thanneyaanu nedunnathu, onam holidays kazhinju oppam mookku kuthiya pole Abraham down aayittilla. Calicut okke padam kalichu kondirikkuvalle, ippozhe tension aakanda, final run kazhiyatte..Abraham keralathil ninnu 50cr nediyennu njaan paranjulla, pulimurukan keralathil ninnu 100 cr nediyittilla ennaanu paranjathu

----------


## Veiwer11

> Aarelum Padam 15 crore enkilum undo ennu onnu chodichu parayamo?? Tracked, untracked, downloaded, uploaded ellam kootti mathi..ivide Chumma pukazhthikkondirikkathe padathe ellarum kuttam parayuka, ikka ye cheeththa parayuka, ennalee collection actual figures varoo..
> Pinne FK il  mathram irikkathe, Oola chat koode edakk nokkanam, actual figures nu.. Jobyeattan koode avide nokkiyitta pullede Account check cheyyunne


Padam ee kollathe highest grosser aayi already

----------


## Antonio

> Padam ee kollathe highest grosser aayi already


Athonnum sammathikkathavar ivide thanne undalloo...

----------


## Antonio

Producer enthelum onnu Parayan chance undo???

----------


## Veiwer11

> Athonnum sammathikkathavar ivide thanne undalloo...


Avarodokke pooyi pani nokaan para
Angeekarikkatgavar orikkalum angeegarikkilla

----------


## Raja Sha

ഉള്ളിൽ നീറി നീറി വിങ്ങുന്ന മനസ്സുമായി
വിക്രമനും മുതുവും, ജാംബനും തുമ്പനും എല്ലാം ഇറങ്ങിയിട്ടുണ്ടല്ലോ...
യുക്തി രഹിതമായ കണക്കിലെ പൊട്ടൻ  കളികളുമായി...

ഇവരുടെ ഈ എരിപോരി സഞ്ചാരം തന്നെ ഒരു സുഖമുള്ള കാഴ്ചയാണ്..
ബിളാലും, കുഞ്ഞച്ചനും, മമാങ്കവും ,രാജയും ഒക്കെ വന്നുപോകുമ്പോൾ
കണക്കു കൂട്ടി, holdover നോക്കി, occupency വിലയിരുത്തി
ചില കുട്ടികളൊക്കെ പൂർണമായും mental ആകുന്ന ദയനീയ കാഴ്ച കാണേണ്ടി വരുമല്ലോ :Grin:

----------


## Janapriyan

:Cheerleader:  :Cheerleader:  :Cheerleader:

----------


## pnikhil007

> Around 11.3k
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


Highest ikka movie..? Pazhasssiraja 16 k aano..?

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk

----------


## Abin thomas

Blockbuster  :Band:

----------


## Manoj

> ഉള്ളിൽ നീറി നീറി വിങ്ങുന്ന മനസ്സുമായി
> വിക്രമനും മുതുവും, ജാംബനും തുമ്പനും എല്ലാം ഇറങ്ങിയിട്ടുണ്ടല്ലോ...
> യുക്തി രഹിതമായ കണക്കിലെ പൊട്ടൻ  കളികളുമായി...
> 
> ഇവരുടെ ഈ എരിപോരി സഞ്ചാരം തന്നെ ഒരു സുഖമുള്ള കാഴ്ചയാണ്..
> ബിളാലും, കുഞ്ഞച്ചനും, മമാങ്കവും ,രാജയും ഒക്കെ വന്നുപോകുമ്പോൾ
> കണക്കു കൂട്ടി, holdover നോക്കി, occupency വിലയിരുത്തി
> ചില കുട്ടികളൊക്കെ പൂർണമായും mental ആകുന്ന ദയനീയ കാഴ്ച കാണേണ്ടി വരുമല്ലോ


Avar track cheyyunna sthalathe kanakku aanu, avanmaarude tracking thanne udaippaanu, pinne athu vechu baakiyulla single screens okke avar angu holdover aakkum..

----------


## Inspector Balram

Shivan Kutty alias Kunjikuttan.nannay karayunundello

Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk

----------


## perumal

> Just below expectations!!! Hope it will do better today...


87l by Thursday hopefully n enough shows kitiyal 91l by sunday!!

----------


## Raja Sha

ചുരുക്കി പറഞ്ഞാൽ ഒരു HOLD Over BLOCKBUSTER  ഓഫ് ദിസ് year എന്ന് പറയാം അല്ലെ..

Minute difference with Aadhi..

And far below than Oppam :Roll:

----------


## Manoj

> ചുരുക്കി പറഞ്ഞാൽ ഒരു HOLD Over BLOCKBUSTER  ഓഫ് ദിസ് year എന്ന് പറയാം അല്ലെ..
> 
> Minute difference with Aadhi..
> 
> And far below than Oppam


8.5 cr share kittiya aadhi avarku 50cr club il kayataam, Abraham pakshe kayattilla, ennittu tholikkattiye patti parayunnu.. kashtam

----------


## Manoj

> Shivan Kutty alias Kunjikuttan.nannay karayunundello
> 
> Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


Karayumallo, karayanamallo...entharaanalle

----------


## jayan143

> *avidunu pulinkuru aano mone kodukunne*


Athu Kalakki. Choriyan vannavante anakil koduthu

----------


## wideeyes

*കാലിടറാതെ ഡെറിക്, മമ്മൂട്ടിയെ കളിയാക്കിവരൊക്കെ എവിടെ?- ഇത് പുതിയ റെക്കോർഡ്*





മമ്മൂട്ടിയുഗം അവസാനിച്ചെന്ന് പറഞ്ഞവരുടെ മുഖത്തേറ്റ ഇരുട്ടടിയാണ് ശരിക്കും അബ്രഹാമിന്റെ സന്തതികളുടെ വിജയം. സിനിമയെന്ന മേഖലയിലെ യാത്രയിൽ കയറ്റിറക്കങ്ങൾ സ്വാഭാവികമാണ്. എന്നാൽ, മമ്മൂട്ടി എന്ന നടനെ കളിയാക്കിയും അധിക്ഷേപിച്ചും നിരവധി ആളുകൾ സോഷ്യൽ മീഡിയകളിൽ പ്രത്യക്ഷപ്പെട്ടിരുന്നു. 




മെഗാസ്റ്റാറിനെ അപമാനിച്ചവർക്കുള്ള മറുപടി കൂടിയാണ് പുതിയ ചിത്രത്തിന്റെ വിജയം. രക്തബന്ധത്തിന്റെ കഥ പറയുന്ന അബ്രഹാമിന്റെ സന്തതികൾ തേരോട്ടം തുടരുകയാണ്. ഷാജി പാടൂരിന്റെ ആദ്യ സംവിധാന സംരംഭത്തെ ഇരുകയ്യും നീട്ടിയാണ് പ്രേക്ഷകർ സ്വീകരിച്ചത്. 

ഇപ്പോഴിതാ, മറ്റൊരു റെക്കോർഡ് കൂടെ സ്വന്തമാക്കിയിരുക്കുകയാണ് ചിത്രം. മൂന്നാം ആഴ്ചയിലേക്ക് എത്തിയ ചിത്രത്തിന് ഇപ്പോഴും പ്രേക്ഷകരുടെ തള്ളിക്കയറ്റമാണ്. ഒന്*പത് ദിവസം കൊണ്ട് 5000 പ്രദര്*ശനം കേരളത്തില്* നിന്ന് മാത്രം സിനിമയ്ക്ക് കിട്ടിയിരിക്കുകയാണ്.

പതിനാറ് ദിവസം കൊണ്ട് കൊച്ചി മൾട്ടിപ്ലക്സിൽ നിന്നും 80.5 ലക്ഷം എന്ന വലിയ തുക സ്വന്തമാക്കിയിരുക്കുകയാണ് ഈ ചിത്രം. *ഫോറം കേരള പുറത്ത് വിട്ട കണക്കുകളിലാണ് ഇക്കാര്യം സൂചിപ്പിച്ചിരിക്കുന്നത്.* ഒമ്പത് ദിവസം കൊണ്ട് 5000 ഷോ കഴിഞ്ഞ സിനിമ നിലവില്* 10000 പ്രദര്*ശനങ്ങള്* നടത്തിയെന്ന റെക്കോർഡും ഈ ചിത്രം സ്വന്തം പേരിലെഴുതിയിരിക്കുകയാണ്. 


 :Tasty:  :Tasty:  :Tasty:

----------


## Manoj

Ithokkeyaanu prashnam, avarude forum okke onnu paramarshichrnkil pakuthi prashnam theernnene, producers association nerittu nadathiyittum aarum mind cheyyunnilla

----------


## jayan143

> Cinepolis illathe ramallela 1.35cr aadu 1.63cr aadhi 1.31cr...athneyellam potticha Abraham 80lacham...adipoli va povm
> 
> Sent from my P7072G using Tapatalk


World Cupum Mazhayum Pedich release mattivechillalo? Ithine okke athijeevich nediyathanu 80 lakhs and still running. It will cross 1 crore mark.
Neeyokke enthina HO aya padathinte kanak edukunath.

----------


## critique

Watched this movie in first week itself. For me, slightly below TGF. But really a well deserved blockbuster.

Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk

----------


## KOBRA

Innu 2.5 lakhs multiyil varum innale world cup karanam collection kuranjathu innu maintain cheyum.

----------


## KOBRA

> Vaazha nanayumbo cheerayum nanayum
> Athinokke aaanatham ennu enne kollu..
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Vaza nanajal polum cheera nanayilla ennurappullathu kondayirikkum neerali jeevanum kondu oodi rekshapettathu  :Ennekollu:

----------


## KOBRA

> Angeru aayakalath mukkiyit nadanilla....avnmrde frustratn oohikvnthe ullu
> 
> Sent from my P7072G using Tapatalk


Ninte annen othiri mukki nadakkunnnthu okke kandathalle pandu .oru narasimham kazinju 14 kollam mukkiyittu kittiyathu oru drisyam alle . athum mamooty left chethatukondu . Illenkkil ippoleum mukki kondu irunnenemayrinnu  :Laughing:

----------


## Iyyer The Great

Multi collection maathram vech 150 theatre le collection alakkunnavar mattu chila padangalkku koodi ithu cheythaal kollaamaayirunnu..

Jacobinte swargarajyam 2.94 CR
Oppam below 2 CR

Athu vechu nokkiya oppam Kerala gross ethra varum  :Laughing: 

Athaayathu multiyil opening 2 week kittunna shows aanu ettavum important factor..athu kuravulla padangalkku final collection kurayum..Moreover, multikal ullath kerallathile around 10% centres il aanu which are not uniformly distributed across the state..Minimum logic ullavarkk kaaryam pidikkittum  :Wink:

----------


## KOBRA

> By the by... 10K shows complete aayennu thonnunnu... Ithokke njangal paranjittu veno??..


showsil onnum valiya karyamilla collection anu mukhym.
10 k mukalil shows poya etrayo cinemakl flop ayittundu.
oru nall distributor vicharichal etra venamenkilum shows kootam.

----------


## misbah7722

Today 
q cinemas one show added
Thalassery Carnival one show added

Total 530 show today 

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk

----------


## KOBRA

> Multi collection maathram vech 150 theatre le collection alakkunnavar mattu chila padangalkku koodi ithu cheythaal kollaamaayirunnu..
> 
> Jacobinte swargarajyam 2.94 CR
> Oppam below 2 CR
> 
> Athu vechu nokkiya oppam Kerala gross ethra varum 
> 
> Athaayathu multiyil opening 2 week kittunna shows aanu ettavum important factor..athu kuravulla padangalkku final collection kurayum..Moreover, multikal ullath kerallathile around 10% centres il aanu which are not uniformly distributed across the state..Minimum logic ullavarkk kaaryam pidikkittum


Ithokke vivaravum bhodahvum ullavanmarkelle manassilaku. 
anthonyude udauippu collection pokki pidichu nadakunna potta kinatile thavalakalkku ithu onnum ariyillallo .

----------


## Iyyer The Great

> Today 
> q cinemas one show added
> Thalassery Carnival one show added
> 
> Total 530 show today 
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


Kolakolli blockbuster  :Drum: 
Inspite of off season, mazha, nipah..Like a boss  :Beach1:

----------


## Iyyer The Great

> Ithokke vivaravum bhodahvum ullavanmarkelle manassilaku. 
> anthonyude udauippu collection pokki pidichu nadakunnvanmarkku potta kinatile thavalakalkku ithu onnum ariyillallo .


Sadharana show count okkeyaanu nokkaarullath...ithavana athu vittennu thonnunnu  :Laughing:

----------


## bilal john

> Today q cinemas one show addedThalassery Carnival one show addedTotal 530 show today Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


Hold over aayittu pinneyum shows add cheyyunna.theatrekaar okke enthu mandanmaara

----------


## shivankuty

> Ninte annen othiri mukki nadakkunnnthu okke kandathalle pandu .oru narasimham kazinju 14 kollam mukkiyittu kittiyathu oru drisyam alle . athum mamooty left chethatukondu . Illenkkil ippoleum mukki kondu irunnenemayrinnu


Kazhnja 40 kollam kond mukkeet aake oru mankym allae ullu...athum 5 varshm munpedtha narasimhthekal 1 kodi koodthal...parama kashtam
Drshym ikka chythrnel athnte pathi polum kitiilrnu...

Sent from my P7072G using Tapatalk

----------


## shivankuty

> Holdover enno, Abraham mikka centres lum 60-55-50 rate paranjaanu kalikkunnathu, ningal ee paranja apsara ulppade, ee week um 50% ratio yil thanneyaanu apsara padam kalikkunnathu. Pala cinemakalum show polum nadakkunnilla, pinne oppam cross cheyyum ennu urappulla kondaanu paranjathu, 11cr share ee cinema nedumennu nalla urappundu, oppam pole oru festival rls Alla enkil koodi Abraham mikacha collection thanneyaanu nedunnathu, onam holidays kazhinju oppam mookku kuthiya pole Abraham down aayittilla. Calicut okke padam kalichu kondirikkuvalle, ippozhe tension aakanda, final run kazhiyatte..Abraham keralathil ninnu 50cr nediyennu njaan paranjulla, pulimurukan keralathil ninnu 100 cr nediyittilla ennaanu paranjathu


Puli keralthl ninnu 100 kodi nedynu oruthnm prnjtla
Metrovanna collectn nokuanel apsara okke ennae ho adichu...last Wednesday tvm carnival ozhich bakki 12 carnivalilm ho aayi
Kollam gmax jb partha
Tvm Mt Aries sp sindhu varkala sr gtracks 
Kochi majstc central thodpzha ashrvad silver kochi q pan 
Ivdellam last wednsdku munp ho aayi...
Track chyuna sthlnglil avathath tvm mall pvr cinemax vanitha matre ullu...

Sent from my P7072G using Tapatalk

----------


## udaips

> showsil onnum valiya karyamilla collection anu mukhym.
> 10 k mukalil shows poya etrayo cinemakl flop ayittundu.
> oru nall distributor vicharichal etra venamenkilum shows kootam.


Show undayathu kondu mathram collection varilla... pakshe show undaayal mathrame collection varoo... collection ulla pdangalkku svabhavikamayum shows labhikkumennu ee padam theliyikkunnu... Collection undenkil ellaayidathum nalla collection varum... Tracked aanenkilum untracked aanenkilum..

----------


## perumal

> Puli keralthl ninnu 100 kodi nedynu oruthnm prnjtla
> Metrovanna collectn nokuanel apsara okke ennae ho adichu...last Wednesday tvm carnival ozhich bakki 12 carnivalilm ho aayi
> Kollam gmax jb partha
> Tvm Mt Aries sp sindhu varkala sr gtracks 
> Kochi majstc central thodpzha ashrvad silver kochi q pan 
> Ivdellam last wednsdku munp ho aayi...
> Track chyuna sthlnglil avathath tvm mall pvr cinemax vanitha matre ullu...
> 
> Sent from my P7072G using Tapatalk


Oppam ee paranja ethoke carnival tracki  :Laughing:  featival season kazinj ennatharnu avastha  :Laughing:

----------


## M.e.l.t.i.n.g I.c.e

> Kazhnja 40 kollam kond mukkeet aake oru mankym allae ullu...athum 5 varshm munpedtha narasimhthekal 1 kodi koodthal...parama kashtam
> Drshym ikka chythrnel athnte pathi polum kitiilrnu...
> 
> Sent from my P7072G using Tapatalk


Engane sadhukkunnu lle.. kallam paraymbo ithra aadhikarikamayi parayan.. hats off man.. krithya oru kodi kanakku 😊

----------


## KOBRA

> Kazhnja 40 kollam kond mukkeet aake oru mankym allae ullu...athum 5 varshm munpedtha narasimhthekal 1 kodi koodthal...parama kashtam
> Drshym ikka chythrnel athnte pathi polum kitiilrnu...
> 
> Sent from my P7072G using Tapatalk


Ninne pole yullavanmekku marupidi kodukkathitikkunnathanu nallathu enkkilum parayuvanu. 
ninte annen othiri mukkiyittittum ippole oru projectinu vendi tekku vadakku nadkkukkaylle . Nintee annenkkal koodutha projects innum mammootyude kayil undu.

pinne blokbusters undakkan ninte annenpole . 100 volt publiictyum, 30 kodi budgetsum, international technisyanmarum onum mammootykku avisyamilla .

----------


## M.e.l.t.i.n.g I.c.e

Sent from my P7072G using Tapatalk[/QUOTE]

Thangalude vaashi kollam.. ella theateril hold over avathe oodunna padam aanu bumber hit ennu.. budhimuttanu sir.. oru malayala padam polum angane illa in the last 10 years.. undennu thonnunnathu fans nu mathram.. all exhibitors wait for weekend.. thangal parayunna mohanlal block bustersiteyum case matonnumalla.. atho ini saukarya poorvam marannathano?!

----------


## M.e.l.t.i.n.g I.c.e

Guys.. take the victory positively.. as all of us know every collection of every malayalam movie is fake, why to argue for? Njan aano neeyano kallam parayan midukkan ennano argument?!

----------


## KOBRA

> Oppam ee paranja ethoke carnival tracki  featival season kazinj ennatharnu avastha


Oppam day 5 mavk holdover adichu. pinne pongiyathu thiruvandivasam firstshow muthalanu. :Laughing:  :Laughing:  :Laughing: 

annu collection thalli kettiyathu 7 days 13 kodi. ijjathi tholikattiyanu. ivenmare upmaikkandathu mete mrigathodu koodiyanu. pakashe athinu polum nanakedu anu ippole ivanmare kanaumbole  :Laughing:  :Laughing:  :Laughing:

----------


## KOBRA

> Puli keralthl ninnu 100 kodi nedynu oruthnm prnjtla
> Metrovanna collectn nokuanel apsara okke ennae ho adichu...last Wednesday tvm carnival ozhich bakki 12 carnivalilm ho aayi
> Kollam gmax jb partha
> Tvm Mt Aries sp sindhu varkala sr gtracks 
> Kochi majstc central thodpzha ashrvad silver kochi q pan 
> Ivdellam last wednsdku munp ho aayi...
> Track chyuna sthlnglil avathath tvm mall pvr cinemax vanitha matre ullu...
> 
> Sent from my P7072G using Tapatalk


Ramleela , aadi, oppam okke holover adikkathe blokbuster ayi ennano paryaunnthu . ni po ni verum shishuvanu :Ennekollu:

----------


## mukkuvan

Oh! Appol Oppam 50cr aanenkil Jacob 100cr kaanumallo.... Adipoly.... 




> Multi collection maathram vech 150 theatre le collection alakkunnavar mattu chila padangalkku koodi ithu cheythaal kollaamaayirunnu..
> 
> Jacobinte swargarajyam 2.94 CR
> Oppam below 2 CR
> 
> Athu vechu nokkiya oppam Kerala gross ethra varum 
> 
> Athaayathu multiyil opening 2 week kittunna shows aanu ettavum important factor..athu kuravulla padangalkku final collection kurayum..Moreover, multikal ullath kerallathile around 10% centres il aanu which are not uniformly distributed across the state..Minimum logic ullavarkk kaaryam pidikkittum

----------


## Antonio

Enthorooo entho
Ithippo Drishyam vare poyi discussion?

Appo engana Flop enkilum urappikkamo??
Athoo disaster aano??

----------


## Manoj

> Kazhnja 40 kollam kond mukkeet aake oru mankym allae ullu...athum 5 varshm munpedtha narasimhthekal 1 kodi koodthal...parama kashtam
> Drshym ikka chythrnel athnte pathi polum kitiilrnu...
> 
> Sent from my P7072G using Tapatalk


5 cr share nediya narasimhathe kaal 3 cr share kooduthal need thanneyaanu IH aayathu, Annan nannayi mukki thooriyittum mayaviyude collection polum marikadakkaan pattiyilla, pinnaanu maanikyam..

----------


## Manoj

> Puli keralthl ninnu 100 kodi nedynu oruthnm prnjtla
> Metrovanna collectn nokuanel apsara okke ennae ho adichu...last Wednesday tvm carnival ozhich bakki 12 carnivalilm ho aayi
> Kollam gmax jb partha
> Tvm Mt Aries sp sindhu varkala sr gtracks 
> Kochi majstc central thodpzha ashrvad silver kochi q pan 
> Ivdellam last wednsdku munp ho aayi...
> Track chyuna sthlnglil avathath tvm mall pvr cinemax vanitha matre ullu...
> 
> Sent from my P7072G using Tapatalk


Ningal track cheyyunna multi allallo keralathil ullathu, multiyile holdover kanakku vechu cinemayum motham alakkaan nilkunna ningalodu enthu parayaan aanu

----------


## Antonio

Drishyam Ikka cheythal chilappo just hit il theernnene..But Abraham Lalettan cheuthirunnel ATBB aayene..athu urappaa..
Pinne vere ethra example..
Kunjachan n Bilal lalettane vechu onnu Maatti chinthichoode..James bond okke ippo ore aalukal thanne allallo..athu pole...

----------


## Manoj

> Ramleela , aadi, oppam okke holover adikkathe blokbuster ayi ennano paryaunnthu . ni po ni verum shishuvanu


12.5 cr share nediya ramaleela 80cr, 8.5 cr nediya aadhi 50cr, 11cr plus ulla oppam 75, Abraham maathram holdover

----------


## maryland

"Hold Over" santhathikal okke poyo..?  :Detective:

----------


## Antonio

> "Hold Over" santhathikal okke poyo..?


Valya aalukalichaal Full trichur Hold over board angu vekkum

----------


## bilal john

> Show undayathu kondu mathram collection varilla... pakshe show undaayal mathrame collection varoo... collection ulla pdangalkku svabhavikamayum shows labhikkumennu ee padam theliyikkunnu... Collection undenkil ellaayidathum nalla collection varum... Tracked aanenkilum untracked aanenkilum..


Villain and tgf showcount almost same aanu,but randum thammilulla share difference 4 crinu mukalil und.so show count okke chila distributors vichaarichaal chumma koottaam.Another example Kali and ahb.share wise Kali above a above ahb.but show count ahb kaliyekkaal above 5k kooduthal undenna orma

----------


## Antonio

> 12.5 cr share nediya ramaleela 80cr, 8.5 cr nediya aadhi 50cr, 11cr plus ulla oppam 75, Abraham maathram holdover


Njan kanda ettom valya thallal aa 80 crore aanu ente ponnooo

----------


## Manoj

> Drishyam Ikka cheythal chilappo just hit il theernnene..But Abraham Lalettan cheuthirunnel ATBB aayene..athu urappaa..
> Pinne vere ethra example..
> Kunjachan n Bilal lalettane vechu onnu Maatti chinthichoode..James bond okke ippo ore aalukal thanne allallo..athu pole...


Athaanallo grandmaster um villian um okke mega BB aayathu, Abraham pakshe lalettan aayirunnel thakrthene

----------


## maryland

> Drishyam Ikka cheythal chilappo just hit il theernnene..But Abraham Lalettan cheuthirunnel ATBB aayene..athu urappaa..
> Pinne vere ethra example..
> Kunjachan n Bilal lalettane vechu onnu Maatti chinthichoode..James bond okke ippo ore aalukal thanne allallo..athu pole...


 :Gathering: 
Drishyam 2nd part with Ikka.... :Giveup: 
CBI 5th part with lalettan... :Maxim: 
Pu.Mu 2nd part with Vinu Mohan (expressions motham kittanamenkil angeru thane venam)  :Boxing: 
Great Father 2nd part with Pashanam Shaji... :Kicking:

----------


## maryland

> Valya aalukalichaal Full trichur Hold over board angu vekkum


"njangalkku Thrissur maathramalladaa….angu Ugandayilumundedaa pidi..."  :Detective:

----------


## Abin thomas

Ini arenthoke paranjalum no prblm.ee padam irangunnene munpe njn paranjirunnu ente expectation oru blockbuster hit anu ennullatha.mazha,nipa,football ellathine marikadannnu njn pratheekshicha vijayam thanne.

This movie got its deserved success.nw the haters can make their judgement on the increased/decreased value of ikkas Star power, boxoffice or something like that.am very happy.

I am looking quality rather than that of collection.but collection is also a prime factor as cinema is a business.

Very much happy.Fully satisfied with film as an entertainer nd also full satisfaction on its boxoffice performance.......

----------


## maryland

> Enthorooo entho
> Ithippo Drishyam vare poyi discussion?
> 
> Appo engana Flop enkilum urappikkamo??
> Athoo disaster aano??


minute difference-il just hit.... :Secret:

----------


## Antonio

> "njangalkku Thrissur maathramalladaa….angu Ugandayilumundedaa pidi..."


Marychechi from Uganda

----------


## Manoj

> Njan kanda ettom valya thallal aa 80 crore aanu ente ponnooo


Aadu 2 12 cr share ulla padam, avar pakshe itharam thallonnum thalliyilla ennaanu thonnunnathu. Thallal mulakupadam and aashirvad wholesale eduthekuvanennu thonnunnu

----------


## maryland

> Ini arenthoke paranjalum no prblm.ee padam irangunnene munpe njn paranjirunnu ente expectation oru blockbuster hit anu ennullatha.mazha,nipa,football ellathine marikadannnu njn pratheekshicha vijayam thanne.
> 
> This movie got its deserved success.nw the haters can make their judgement on the increased/decreased value of ikkas Star power, boxoffice or something like that.am very happy.
> 
> I am looking quality rather than that of collection.but collection is also a prime factor as cinema is a business.
> 
> Very much happy.Fully satisfied with film as an entertainer nd also full satisfaction on its boxoffice performance.......


ningal expect cheytha problems-ilekkaal valuthaanu haters...(they are not natural disasters, they are just disasters)
kettarivinekkaal valuthaanu aa sathyamennu ningalkku ippol bodhyamaayallo… :Read:

----------


## maryland

> Marychechi from Uganda


"ga" maattiyaal ikkayude next film-inte peraayi... :Giveup:

----------


## BASH1982

Kure post kandu
Enthinanu ee asahishnutha
Vazha nanajal koode cheersyun nanayum koodathe overflow karanam kanjikudichu pote ennokke kandu ennittum enthe angel john vamanapuram onnum kanji kudikkanjathu
90 percentage sthalathum hold over enthadisthanathil alpy okke kazhinja orazhcha decent ayitta poyathu fs ss okke above 50 percentage undarunnu
Pinne kottayam ivide thanne update undu
Valippikkal theory 518 centeril odunnundu pinne ippolum 50 percentage share ratio anu padam odunnathu ennanu njan arinjathu

----------


## bilal john

> Drishyam Ikka cheythal chilappo just hit il theernnene..But Abraham Lalettan cheuthirunnel ATBB aayene..athu urappaa..Pinne vere ethra example..Kunjachan n Bilal lalettane vechu onnu Maatti chinthichoode..James bond okke ippo ore aalukal thanne allallo..athu pole...


Yeah,similar generil Ulla grandmaster,villain okke atbb aayathu nammal kandathalle

----------


## Manoj

> Ini arenthoke paranjalum no prblm.ee padam irangunnene munpe njn paranjirunnu ente expectation oru blockbuster hit anu ennullatha.mazha,nipa,football ellathine marikadannnu njn pratheekshicha vijayam thanne.
> 
> This movie got its deserved success.nw the haters can make their judgement on the increased/decreased value of ikkas Star power, boxoffice or something like that.am very happy.
> 
> I am looking quality rather than that of collection.but collection is also a prime factor as cinema is a business.
> 
> Very much happy.Fully satisfied with film as an entertainer nd also full satisfaction on its boxoffice performance.......


Ithrayum prathokoola saahacharyangale athijeevichu nediya ee vijayathe Annan fans kurachu kaanaruthu, pedichu rls maatiya koottathil annante padavum undayirinnu..Abrahaminte makers product il vishwasichu, athu pole padam hit aayi.. Opposition oru marikutty maathram enna anukoola ghadakam maathramee abrahaminu undayirinnullu. Ikkayude mosham samayathum ee cinema nediya vijayam mammookkaye malayala cinema prekshakarku innum snehikkunnu ennathinte thelivaanu..

----------


## KeralaVarma

*ivanmarkku ikka padam bb aakunnathu sahikkunnille ,kashtam thanne*

----------


## Manoj

> Kure post kandu
> Enthinanu ee asahishnutha
> Vazha nanajal koode cheersyun nanayum koodathe overflow karanam kanjikudichu pote ennokke kandu ennittum enthe angel john vamanapuram onnum kanji kudikkanjathu
> 90 percentage sthalathum hold over enthadisthanathil alpy okke kazhinja orazhcha decent ayitta poyathu fs ss okke above 50 percentage undarunnu
> Pinne kottayam ivide thanne update undu
> Valippikkal theory 518 centeril odunnundu pinne ippolum 50 percentage share ratio anu padam odunnathu ennanu njan arinjathu


Yes, 3 weeks 50% agreement thanne, Friday muthal maathramee maaru

----------


## Manoj

> *ivanmarkku ikka padam bb aakunnathu sahikkunnille ,kashtam thanne*


Angananel Adutha varsham oru forum koodi thudangendi varum varmaji

----------


## Antonio

> *ivanmarkku ikka padam bb aakunnathu sahikkunnille ,kashtam thanne*


BB ooooo??
Athu oru hit koode aakaruth..
Ini hit aayal thanne Vishnu unnikrishnan nte pinnil finish cheythonam..
N no Kwaadikal in Multies..
Mind it..

----------


## KeralaVarma

*world cupum mazhayumillayirunnengil ithil kooduthal collection vannene,*


> ithrayum prathokoola saahacharyangale athijeevichu nediya ee vijayathe annan fans kurachu kaanaruthu, pedichu rls maatiya koottathil annante padavum undayirinnu..abrahaminte makers product il vishwasichu, athu pole padam hit aayi.. Opposition oru marikutty maathram enna anukoola ghadakam maathramee abrahaminu undayirinnullu. Ikkayude mosham samayathum ee cinema nediya vijayam mammookkaye malayala cinema prekshakarku innum snehikkunnu ennathinte thelivaanu..

----------


## udaips

> Aadu 2 12 cr share ulla padam, avar pakshe itharam thallonnum thalliyilla ennaanu thonnunnathu. Thallal mulakupadam and aashirvad wholesale eduthekuvanennu thonnunnu


Adutha padama Raja-2 by Mulakupaadam... :Very Happy:  ... Enthaayalum Aashirvadinte cheethapperu orikkalum pokilla... Pinne posteril pala numbersum kodukkemenkilum Drishyam/Premam nediya 40-45cr Kerala grossinu mukalil nedi ennu Pulimurugan allathe oru padavum avakashappettittillallo... ivideyum oru fansum athrayonnum parayarilla... Oppam, Ramaleela, Aadu 2 okke approx. 30Cr Kerala gross ennaanu ellavarum paranju kandittullathu..

----------


## KeralaVarma

*mikkavarum thudangendivarum anna*


> angananel adutha varsham oru forum koodi thudangendi varum varmaji

----------


## wayanadan

> Drishyam Ikka cheythal chilappo just hit il theernnene..But Abraham Lalettan cheuthirunnel ATBB aayene..athu urappaa..
> Pinne vere ethra example..
> *Kunjachan n Bilal lalettane* vechu onnu Maatti chinthichoode..James bond okke ippo ore aalukal thanne allallo..athu pole...


*എന്തിനു അത് മാത്രം ആക്കുന്നു അമരവും വടക്കൻ വീരഗാഥയും പത്തേമാരിയും ഒക്കെ ലാലേട്ടൻ ചെയ്*താൽ പൊളിച്ചേനെ*

----------


## KeralaVarma

*raja 2 mulakupqdam aanenna aara paranajthu . Vyshakh & udayan orumichanu produce cheyyunnathu .allathe tomichanonnumalla*


> adutha padama raja-2 by mulakupaadam... ... Enthaayalum aashirvadinte cheethapperu orikkalum pokilla... Pinne posteril pala numbersum kodukkemenkilum drishyam/premam nediya 40-45cr kerala grossinu mukalil nedi ennu pulimurugan allathe oru padavum avakashappettittillallo... Ivideyum oru fansum athrayonnum parayarilla... Oppam, ramaleela, aadu 2 okke approx. 30cr kerala gross ennaanu ellavarum paranju kandittullathu..

----------


## BASH1982

> Kazhnja 40 kollam kond mukkeet aake oru mankym allae ullu...athum 5 varshm munpedtha narasimhthekal 1 kodi koodthal...parama kashtam
> Drshym ikka chythrnel athnte pathi polum kitiilrnu...
> 
> Sent from my P7072G using Tapatalk


kadutha ikka fans vare positive paranja grandmaster ethra eduthennu kandatha
Pinne 40 years manikkam athinu aa manja kannada eduthu mattanam ennittu nishpakshamy chinthikkanam allathe oru koottam hattersnte idayil disscuss cheythittu aa koottathil ikkade manikkam athu enkilum angeekarichathu valiya karyam

----------


## Loud speaker

Aadhi Oppam okke Ee Holdover Adichittaanu Aazhchakalolam Ittu Oodichath...  Kure Shows Ee Parayana HO adichitt thanna Kalichath. 
Where Abraham initial Weeks Max shows kalichu..  3rd weekil 10 k adich

----------


## Antonio

Alappuzha Okke special show 3rd weekend n Sunday except noon all full I think..anyway FS n SS full.
Edappally...
PVR gold..
Palakkad Priya full
Apsara Calicut  n
Abhilash Calicut  okke 60-70 percent average..
Pinne ivide itta vere centres...
Ithokke undayittum, Oolachat parayunna kettonam ennu paranjaal Vashi thanne

----------


## Antonio

> *എന്തിനു അത് മാത്രം ആക്കുന്നു അമരവും വടക്കൻ വീരഗാഥയും പത്തേമാരിയും ഒക്കെ ലാലേട്ടൻ ചെയ്*താൽ പൊളിച്ചേനെ*


Pazhassiraja- venel both roles-kunkan too-cheythottee

----------


## KOBRA

*TGF and ABS both are blokbusters*

----------


## KeralaVarma

*MAXLABINU VALIPPIKKAN PATTIYILLA ,6KSHOWS AANU KALICHATHU* :Nilavili: 


> kadutha ikka fans vare positive paranja grandmaster ethra eduthennu kandatha
> Pinne 40 years manikkam athinu aa manja kannada eduthu mattanam ennittu nishpakshamy chinthikkanam allathe oru koottam hattersnte idayil disscuss cheythittu aa koottathil ikkade manikkam athu enkilum angeekarichathu valiya karyam

----------


## KeralaVarma

:Bossman:  :Love:  :Race: 


> *TGF and ABS both are blokbusters*

----------


## Abin thomas

> Ithrayum prathokoola saahacharyangale athijeevichu nediya ee vijayathe Annan fans kurachu kaanaruthu, pedichu rls maatiya koottathil annante padavum undayirinnu..Abrahaminte makers product il vishwasichu, athu pole padam hit aayi.. Opposition oru marikutty maathram enna anukoola ghadakam maathramee abrahaminu undayirinnullu. Ikkayude mosham samayathum ee cinema nediya vijayam mammookkaye malayala cinema prekshakarku innum snehikkunnu ennathinte thelivaanu..


Njn ithinte peril fight onnum nadathano avark reply kodukano udeshikunnilla.kottayath oke kidu run njn nerit kand manasilakiyitullatha.athu kond enne viswasipikan ini arudem help enik venda.kottayath oru ikka padathinu aduth kalath vanna mikacha cltn ithu thanne.athu overall cltnil reflect cheyum.

Ini collection nte peril oru postinum njn reply koduth fight undakarilla.onnamathe enik athil intrest illa ennu ivide ullavark thanne ariyam.oru padathinte full collection ethrayanennu tax kodukunna producerk ariyam.posteril kanikunna cltn real anennulla viswasavum enikilla.innathe kalathe fansinte ee collection fight maximise utilise cheyth nadakunna marketing anu ath.Malayala cinema kanda ettavum valiya PRO vazhoor jose ente veedinte thotadutha.ee gimicks oke kanikanath avarude department anu.
Anganeyanu njn ithoke manasilakiye.

Enthayalum ith ikkayude vanvijayam thanne.athil enik doubt onnum illa.Haneefinu nivintem lalettantem prithvidem oke date almost urapayi kazhinju.he will be a no1 film maker.

----------


## BASH1982

> *എന്തിനു അത് മാത്രം ആക്കുന്നു അമരവും വടക്കൻ വീരഗാഥയും പത്തേമാരിയും ഒക്കെ ലാലേട്ടൻ ചെയ്*താൽ പൊളിച്ചേനെ*


Ayyo amaram enne kandu pattilla ennu annan paranjittundu
Vadakkan veeragatha onnu nokki kadathanadan ambadi athil thanne nazir annanodu parayunna oru dialogue undu ana va polikkunnathu kandu annaan va polikkarutgennu padavum athu poleyayi
Big b kandu kottumittirangi sag enna commody ayi
Kingile pole dialogue parayan prajayeduthu dialogue paranju shwasamutti marikkunna avastha vareyethi

----------


## Antonio

> Njn ithinte peril fight onnum nadathano avark reply kodukano udeshikunnilla.kottayath oke kidu run njn nerit kand manasilakiyitullatha.athu kond enne viswasipikan ini arudem help enik venda.kottayath oru ikka padathinu aduth kalath vanna mikacha cltn ithu thanne.athu overall cltnil reflect cheyum.
> 
> Ini collection nte peril oru postinum njn reply koduth fight undakarilla.onnamathe enik athil intrest illa ennu ivide ullavark thanne ariyam.oru padathinte full collection ethrayanennu tax kodukunna producerk ariyam.posteril kanikunna cltn real anennulla viswasavum enikilla.innathe kalathe fansinte ee collection fight maximise utilise cheyth nadakunna marketing anu ath.Malayala cinema kanda ettavum valiya PRO vazhoor jose ente veedinte thotadutha.ee gimicks oke kanikanath avarude department anu.
> Anganeyanu njn ithoke manasilakiye.
> 
> Enthayalum ith ikkayude vanvijayam thanne.athil enik doubt onnum illa.Haneefinu nivintem lalettantem prithvidem oke date almost urapayi kazhinju.he will be a no1 film maker.


Brother
Collection il njanum interested alla.
But aa "70 percent idathum hold over, ivide kuththiyirunnaal reality ariyathilla, angottum ingottum pukazhthal aanu ", ithokke kandaal enganeya chummathe irikkuka..
FK mothamayi chodyam cheytha pole thonni..

----------


## Abin thomas

> Brother
> Collection il njanum interested alla.
> But aa "70 percent idathum hold over, ivide kuththiyirunnaal reality ariyathilla, angottum ingottum pukazhthal aanu ", ithokke kandaal enganeya chummathe irikkuka..
> FK mothamayi chodyam cheytha pole thonni..


Ellavarudem va adapikan nammale kond patuo.parasparam adiyundakathe munnot pokan nokuka.cltn intrest ullavar athu parayate.ente personal opinion paranjenne ullu.

----------


## Antonio

> Ellavarudem va adapikan nammale kond patuo.parasparam adiyundakathe munnot pokan nokuka.cltn intrest ullavar athu parayate.ente personal opinion paranjenne ullu.


Agreed... Ok..

----------


## BASH1982

> *MAXLABINU VALIPPIKKAN PATTIYILLA ,6KSHOWS AANU KALICHATHU*


Max labayirunno distribution allennu thonnunnu njanivide munbu post cheythirunnu udayananu tharan maxlab or ashirvad ayirunnel thalli ih and 25 cr akkiyene

----------


## bilal john

> kadutha ikka fans vare positive paranja grandmaster ethra eduthennu kandathaPinne 40 years manikkam athinu aa manja kannada eduthu mattanam ennittu nishpakshamy chinthikkanam allathe oru koottam hattersnte idayil disscuss cheythittu aa koottathil ikkade manikkam athu enkilum angeekarichathu valiya karyam


Oru 10 Varsham koode kazhinjaal atbb/ih aavenda padamanu grand master okke .tinjune pole ullavar ullidatholam kaalam akkaaryathil annanu panjam vazhilla

----------


## maryland

My 142th post in this HO thread... :Maxim:

----------


## maryland

> Oru 10 Varsham koode kazhinjaal atbb/ih aavenda padamanu grand master okke .tinjune pole ullavar ullidatholam kaalam akkaaryathil annanu panjam vazhilla


Rasathanthrathinte kaaryathil theerumaanamaayittilla.
pinne aano GM... :Chairhit:

----------


## BASH1982

> Adutha padama Raja-2 by Mulakupaadam... ... Enthaayalum Aashirvadinte cheethapperu orikkalum pokilla... Pinne posteril pala numbersum kodukkemenkilum Drishyam/Premam nediya 40-45cr Kerala grossinu mukalil nedi ennu Pulimurugan allathe oru padavum avakashappettittillallo... ivideyum oru fansum athrayonnum parayarilla... Oppam, Ramaleela, Aadu 2 okke approx. 30Cr Kerala gross ennaanu ellavarum paranju kandittullathu..


Mulakupadam rajayil thanne thalliyittundu 25000 hf shows athokke aa spiritil edutha mathi

----------


## bilal john

> Max labayirunno distribution allennu thonnunnu njanivide munbu post cheythirunnu udayananu tharan maxlab or ashirvad ayirunnel thalli ih and 25 cr akkiyene


Rasathantram industry hit ennu parayunnathinekkaal better aarnu udayan industry hit ennu parayunnath

----------


## BASH1982

> Njn ithinte peril fight onnum nadathano avark reply kodukano udeshikunnilla.kottayath oke kidu run njn nerit kand manasilakiyitullatha.athu kond enne viswasipikan ini arudem help enik venda.kottayath oru ikka padathinu aduth kalath vanna mikacha cltn ithu thanne.athu overall cltnil reflect cheyum.
> 
> Ini collection nte peril oru postinum njn reply koduth fight undakarilla.onnamathe enik athil intrest illa ennu ivide ullavark thanne ariyam.oru padathinte full collection ethrayanennu tax kodukunna producerk ariyam.posteril kanikunna cltn real anennulla viswasavum enikilla.innathe kalathe fansinte ee collection fight maximise utilise cheyth nadakunna marketing anu ath.Malayala cinema kanda ettavum valiya PRO vazhoor jose ente veedinte thotadutha.ee gimicks oke kanikanath avarude department anu.
> Anganeyanu njn ithoke manasilakiye.
> 
> Enthayalum ith ikkayude vanvijayam thanne.athil enik doubt onnum illa.Haneefinu nivintem lalettantem prithvidem oke date almost urapayi kazhinju.he will be a no1 film maker.


Ente ponnaniya ithu kure varshangalayittu kanunnatha idiyum kondu tktukittathe first week motham hf show adiyittula pala padangalum flopennu media parayumbo netti poyittundu thirichu oru kuzhappavumillathe tkt kittya athum second day 80 percentage attendencil kanda rasathathram ih anennanu ividuthe oru member parayunnathu

----------


## wayanadan

> ayyo amaram enne kandu pattilla ennu annan paranjittundu
> vadakkan veeragatha onnu nokki kadathanadan ambadi athil thanne nazir annanodu parayunna oru dialogue undu ana va polikkunnathu kandu annaan va polikkarutgennu padavum athu poleyayi
> big b kandu kottumittirangi sag enna commody ayi
> kingile pole dialogue parayan prajayeduthu dialogue paranju shwasamutti marikkunna avastha vareyethi


*മമ്മുക്ക ചെയ്ത പല കഥാപാത്രങ്ങളും ലാലേട്ടൻ ചെയ്*താൽ വൻ പരാജയമാകും  എബ്രഹാം ലാലേട്ടൻ ചെയ്*താൽ ആൾ ടൈം b b ആകുമെന്ന് പറയുന്നവരോട് പറയാൻ ഉള്ളത് നിപ്പയും മഴയും ലോക കപ്പിനും ഇടയിൽ ഇത് പോലെ ഒരു വിജയം ഇക്കാക്കല്ലാതെ മറ്റാർക്കും സാധ്യമല്ല നിപ്പയെയും മഴയെയും ലോകക്കപ്പിനേയും പേടിച്ചു മുങ്ങിയ നീരാളികൾ ഇവിടെയുണ്ടെന്നു ഓർക്കണം*

----------


## roshy

> *raja 2 mulakupqdam aanenna aara paranajthu . Vyshakh & udayan orumichanu produce cheyyunnathu .allathe tomichanonnumalla*


വെറുതെ കിട്ടാനുള്ള കുറച്ച കോടികൾ നഷ്ടപ്പെടുത്തി 😕

----------


## perumal

> *TGF and ABS both are blokbusters*


Ath kanda chila viddikooshmandams nu irikaporthi ilathayi ....challapam unnikalk ex mega aarnalo  :Ennekollu:  avatakal iniyum ivide keri nerangum...vaari eriyum  :Ennekollu:  naanam ketta vargam!!  :pukel:

----------


## ikka

> Adutha padama Raja-2 by Mulakupaadam... ... Enthaayalum Aashirvadinte cheethapperu orikkalum pokilla... Pinne posteril pala numbersum kodukkemenkilum Drishyam/Premam nediya 40-45cr Kerala grossinu mukalil nedi ennu Pulimurugan allathe oru padavum avakashappettittillallo... ivideyum oru fansum athrayonnum parayarilla... Oppam, Ramaleela, Aadu 2 okke approx. 30Cr Kerala gross ennaanu ellavarum paranju kandittullathu..


I think Moidheen claimed the same...

----------


## maryland

> വെറുതെ കിട്ടാനുള്ള കുറച്ച കോടികൾ നഷ്ടപ്പെടുത്തി 


GST... :Secret:

----------


## MANNADIAR

> Adutha padama Raja-2 by Mulakupaadam... ... Enthaayalum Aashirvadinte cheethapperu orikkalum pokilla... Pinne posteril pala numbersum kodukkemenkilum Drishyam/Premam nediya 40-45cr Kerala grossinu mukalil nedi ennu Pulimurugan allathe oru padavum avakashappettittillallo... ivideyum oru fansum athrayonnum parayarilla... Oppam, Ramaleela, Aadu 2 okke approx. 30Cr Kerala gross ennaanu ellavarum paranju kandittullathu..


Illa bhai, parayarilla... abraham also aa level success anenne paranjullu... edappally Vanita okke idupole vere padam odiyitundo??? Ennittu ivanmar multi matram vechu parayunnadu ningal kanunille??? Itrayum pedi manasil vechano lal fans nadakunne???? Itrayum asahishnutha lokathu oru kootarilum kanditilla... ningale Alla ketto parayunnadu... ningal okke sensible aayanu thoniyitulladu....

----------


## perumal

> Illa bhai, parayarilla... abraham also aa level success anenne paranjullu... edappally Vanita okke idupole vere padam odiyitundo??? Ennittu ivanmar multi matram vechu parayunnadu ningal kanunille??? Itrayum pedi manasil vechano lal fans nadakunne???? Itrayum asahishnutha lokathu oru kootarilum kanditilla... ningale Alla ketto parayunnadu... ningal okke sensible aayanu thoniyitulladu....


Kids still fear this 67 year old phenomenon  :Bossman:  still try to pull him down but to no effect   :Laughing:  ath thanne mass !!!

----------


## MANNADIAR

> Kids fear this 67 year old phenomenon  ath thanne mass !!!


Pedichuthoorikal.... ingane nalennam adupichu vanna ivanmar valla athmahathyayum cheyumallo... antony ikkakku valla paisayum kodukkunundakum for doing craps like parole, achadin

----------


## KOBRA

*Abrahaminte Santhathikal PVR: Lulu, Kochi*
100+ Tickets 
Today, 3 Jul, 12:45 PM
12:45 PM

----------


## perumal

Ithe wom vech ithe pole moderate budget il ithe pole minimal star cast vech not so favorable season il ee paranja pralayam teams nu vello pinnakum undakan patiyatundo entho  :Laughing:   :Laughing:  ee 67vayasu karane pedikunath verthe ala  :Bossman:

----------


## Antonio

> Kids still fear this 67 year old phenomenon  still try to pull him down but to no effect   ath thanne mass !!!


Athu Thanne...
'Pakaram vekkanillatha vijayangalum first second third thudangi adyathe 10il 6 rank undennu parayumbozhum, oru comparison polum pattilla, with  njangade aal"  ennu parayumbozhum, 
Ikka films release, athippo Parole SL range aanenkiil koode ulla aa oru parakramam kaanendathu thanne..
Ivide mathramalla, Oolachat, FB, YouTube , ennu Venda sakalamana idathum..

----------


## ShahSM

ഇതിന്റെ വിജയം നീരാളിക്ക് നേട്ടമുണ്ടാക്കും!

Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk

----------


## Manoj

> *raja 2 mulakupqdam aanenna aara paranajthu . Vyshakh & udayan orumichanu produce cheyyunnathu .allathe tomichanonnumalla*


Oru Nelson aanu producer, distribution uk studios

----------


## udaips

> Illa bhai, parayarilla... abraham also aa level success anenne paranjullu... edappally Vanita okke idupole vere padam odiyitundo??? Ennittu ivanmar multi matram vechu parayunnadu ningal kanunille??? Itrayum pedi manasil vechano lal fans nadakunne???? Itrayum asahishnutha lokathu oru kootarilum kanditilla... ningale Alla ketto parayunnadu... ningal okke sensible aayanu thoniyitulladu....


Collections angeekarikkaan enikku madiyonnumilla... Ee padam BB thanne... pakshe Lalettan padathinte collection/show count okke edukkumbol thallal, Antony valippich..ennokkeyanu palarudeyum attittude... Ikka padam odiyillel madhyama syndicate, lobby ennokke paranju cheethaviliyum thudangum... Ee padathinte total gross ethra paranjalum enikkoru prashnavumilla... pakshe athu vechu chila pazhaya kanakkukalokke thattichu nokkum ennu mathram... Ente oru judgement vechu ee padam around 25Cr final Kerala gross edukkum... above TGF and MVT... but below Oppam, Ramaleela and Aadu 2..

----------


## Manoj

> Max labayirunno distribution allennu thonnunnu njanivide munbu post cheythirunnu udayananu tharan maxlab or ashirvad ayirunnel thalli ih and 25 cr akkiyene


Utv eengaandu alle through maxlab aayirikkum

----------


## KOBRA

> Collections angeekarikkaan enikku madiyonnumilla... Ee padam BB thanne... pakshe Lalettan padathinte collection/show count okke edukkumbol thallal, Antony valippich..ennokkeyanu palarudeyum attittude... Ikka padam odiyillel madhyama syndicate, lobby ennokke paranju cheethaviliyum thudangum... Ee padathinte total gross ethra paranjalum enikkoru prashnavumilla... pakshe athu vechu chila pazhaya kanakkukalokke thattichu nokkum ennu mathram... Ente oru judgement vechu ee padam around 25Cr final Kerala gross edukkum... above TGF and MVT... but below* Oppam*, Ramaleela and Aadu 2..


Itinte share etrayanu ennu ninakku ariyamo ?

----------


## perumal

> Ithe wom vech ithe pole moderate budget il ithe pole minimal star cast vech not so favorable season il ee paranja pralayam teams nu vello pinnakum undakan patiyatundo entho   ee 67vayasu karane pedikunath verthe ala


Elam poranjat oru debutant director nte film koode...script writerum ikka thane debut nedi kodutha kakshi ..enthaale..ennitum pucham  :Laughing:

----------


## Manoj

> Collections angeekarikkaan enikku madiyonnumilla... Ee padam BB thanne... pakshe Lalettan padathinte collection/show count okke edukkumbol thallal, Antony valippich..ennokkeyanu palarudeyum attittude... Ikka padam odiyillel madhyama syndicate, lobby ennokke paranju cheethaviliyum thudangum... Ee padathinte total gross ethra paranjalum enikkoru prashnavumilla... pakshe athu vechu chila pazhaya kanakkukalokke thattichu nokkum ennu mathram... Ente oru judgement vechu ee padam around 25Cr final Kerala gross edukkum... above TGF and MVT... but below Oppam, Ramaleela and Aadu 2..


Good post, pakshe ee padam 4 th week status onnu vannotte bhai, ningal paranja padangalude range il Abraham ethumonnu nokkaam, njangalum ithe paranjulla, oppam, ramaleela, aadu 2 range il avasanam ethumennu. 18 divasam alle aayullu

----------


## KOBRA

> Collections angeekarikkaan enikku madiyonnumilla... Ee padam BB thanne... pakshe Lalettan padathinte collection/show count okke edukkumbol thallal, Antony valippich..ennokkeyanu palarudeyum attittude... Ikka padam odiyillel madhyama syndicate, lobby ennokke paranju cheethaviliyum thudangum... Ee padathinte total gross ethra paranjalum enikkoru prashnavumilla... pakshe athu vechu chila pazhaya kanakkukalokke thattichu nokkum ennu mathram... Ente oru judgement vechu ee padam around 25Cr final Kerala gross edukkum... above TGF and MVT... but below Oppam, Ramaleela and Aadu 2..


 long runningil it will  reach around 30 cr . 

nippa , worldcup, maza, ithine okke athijeevichu e sessonil oru low budget movie 8 cr film with average reportil  blokbuster collection nedi enkkil athalle heroyisam ennu paryunnathu .

----------


## haidin mammookka

Aalilatha padathin divasavum shows
Increase chaynath enthinaanen manasilavunila

Sent from my HUAWEI Y560-L02 using Tapatalk

----------


## Mike

Koodthal screens il hold over adikkan..

Just for a fun.... 


> Aalilatha padathin divasavum shows
> Increase chaynath enthinaanen manasilavunila
> 
> Sent from my HUAWEI Y560-L02 using Tapatalk

----------


## Iyyer The Great

Ettavum comedy enthaanennu vechaal ee prathikoola sahacharyangalil irakkiyaal potti paleesavum ennu pedichu pala padangalum maatti..athil avarude padavum pedum..appo worst period for a release aanennu avarkkum ariyaam...
Ennittu BB aayappo competition illathakondaanathre  :Laugh:

----------


## KOBRA

*innu above 2.5 l multi kittum 
Good booking*

----------


## KOBRA

> Ettavum comedy enthaanennu vechaal ee prathikoola sahacharyangalil irakkiyaal potti paleesavum ennu pedichu pala padangalum maatti..athil avarude padavum pedum..appo worst period for a release aanennu avarkkum ariyaam...
> Ennittu BB aayappo competition illathakondaanathre


Competition tharathu valum pokki adaym odiya team anu ennu orkkanam  :Ennekollu:

----------


## Madhavanunni

> Multi collection maathram vech 150 theatre le collection alakkunnavar mattu chila padangalkku koodi ithu cheythaal kollaamaayirunnu..
> 
> Jacobinte swargarajyam 2.94 CR
> Oppam below 2 CR
> 
> Athu vechu nokkiya oppam Kerala gross ethra varum 
> 
> Athaayathu multiyil opening 2 week kittunna shows aanu ettavum important factor..athu kuravulla padangalkku final collection kurayum..Moreover, multikal ullath kerallathile around 10% centres il aanu which are not uniformly distributed across the state..*Minimum logic ullavarkk kaaryam pidikkittum*


*ithenn chadhanam chaami :lal fans:*

----------


## Akhil krishnan

Hold Overinte 25 Divasangal... 😎😎😎😎


Posters Okke Vannu Thudangi..



Sent from my LLD-AL10 using Tapatalk

----------


## Madhavanunni

> Oppam ee paranja ethoke carnival tracki  featival season kazinj ennatharnu avastha


*athonnum parayathirikunnatha nallathu
3rd week okke aayapo 25-20 percent aayi week days il if i am right 
initial days il maximum shows kitti, koode cinepolis m
multil ingane aanel carnival il parayano 
*

----------


## KOBRA

> *athonnum parayathirikunnatha nallathu
> 3rd week okke aayapo 25-20 percent aayi week days il if i am right 
> initial days il maximum shows kitti, koode cinepolis m
> multil ingane aanel carnival il parayano 
> *


cinepolis ozivakki bakki collction nokkiyal mathiyallo oppathinte **

----------


## Madhavanunni

> *ivanmarkku ikka padam bb aakunnathu sahikkunnille ,kashtam thanne*


*movie undakkiya impact aanu avarude issue
extra shows add cheyunu, 2nd week il extra theatres 
3rd week il extra shows
sahikkan pattumo 

*

----------


## perumal

> *athonnum parayathirikunnatha nallathu
> 3rd week okke aayapo 25-20 percent aayi week days il if i am right 
> initial days il maximum shows kitti, koode cinepolis m
> multil ingane aanel carnival il parayano 
> *


15th day 33%  :Hmmm:   onam weekend kazinj vanna Thursday entho!! Annu ivanmarude baki areas track avatha bagyam  :Laughing:  ilel abrahamine puchikan ivatakalude vritheketta naav ponthilarnu

Pinne ee 2cr range enoke parayunundalo  :Laughing:  athoke ekm centre il 80% or more ee parayuna tracked multies il kalichat initial weeks il !! Nere marich abraham 50% shows enkilum ee tracked multies il cover aayo enn dbt anu!

----------


## Manoj

Kowdiar mon oru 10 lakhs minimum mukki kaanum, tracked collection thanne 70 aayennu thonnunnu

Sent from my Moto G (5) using Tapatalk

----------


## Manoj

4th week koodi nokkaam, athu kazhinju baaki


> 15th day 33%   onam weekend kazinj vanna Thursday entho!! 
> 
> Pinne ee 2cr range enoke parayunundalo  athoke ekm centre il 80% or more ee parayuna tracked multies il kalichat initial weeks il !! Nere marich abraham 50% shows enkilum ee tracked multies il cover aayo enn dbt anu!


Sent from my Moto G (5) using Tapatalk

----------


## MANNADIAR

> 15th day 33%   onam weekend kazinj vanna Thursday entho!! 
> 
> Pinne ee 2cr range enoke parayunundalo  athoke ekm centre il 80% or more ee parayuna tracked multies il kalichat initial weeks il !! Nere marich abraham 50% shows enkilum ee tracked multies il cover aayo enn dbt anu!


Appo ee oppam 30 kohli ivanmar engane nyayeekarokkum???? First two weeks abrahathinde 75% shows alle max undavullu??? Vanita njarakkal varapuzha onnum consider cheyade ee nanamkettavande oru multi comparison

----------


## perumal

> Appo ee oppam 30 kohli ivanmar engane nyayeekarokkum???? First two weeks abrahathinde 75% shows alle max undavullu??? Vanita njarakkal varapuzha onnum consider cheyade ee nanamkettavande oru multi comparison


Verum 300/400 shows vech 65k per show range thalli maricha ivatakalk ano nyayeekarikan patayka  :Ennekollu:

----------


## KOBRA

> 4th week koodi nokkaam, athu kazhinju baaki
> 
> Sent from my Moto G (5) using Tapatalk


Annen a single screen share itryum divasathe eduthal theeravunna prasaname yullu  :Laughing:

----------


## KOBRA

> Kowdiar mon oru 10 lakhs minimum mukki kaanum, tracked collection thanne 70 aayennu thonnunnu
> 
> Sent from my Moto G (5) using Tapatalk



serikkum mukkiyittundu

----------


## Jamesbond007

> Kowdiar mon oru 10 lakhs minimum mukki kaanum, tracked collection thanne 70 aayennu thonnunnu
> 
> Sent from my Moto G (5) using Tapatalk


Minungaan oru Kuppiyum pocketil thuttum ittu koduthirunnenkil correct ittene..

----------


## Madhavanunni

> Kowdiar mon oru 10 lakhs minimum mukki kaanum, tracked collection thanne 70 aayennu thonnunnu
> 
> Sent from my Moto G (5) using Tapatalk


alpam polum nanam illello ivanu

----------


## Madhavanunni

> *15th day 33%*  *onam weekend kazinj vanna Thursday entho*!! *Annu ivanmarude baki areas track avatha bagyam*  ilel abrahamine puchikan ivatakalude vritheketta naav ponthilarnu
> 
> Pinne ee 2cr range enoke parayunundalo  athoke ekm centre il 80% or more ee parayuna tracked multies il kalichat initial weeks il !! Nere marich abraham 50% shows enkilum ee tracked multies il cover aayo enn dbt anu!


 :Laughing:  :Laughing:  :Laughing:

----------


## Devarajan Master

Edappally Vanitha complex track cheyyanamayirunnu. Avide record collection aayirikkille?
Retrospectively total collection Nokkan kazhiyille? Oro divasatheyum booking screen shot ellam ivide undallo. It would be great if some of the enterprising guys over here do it.

----------


## Devarajan Master

Shyamine thanne kondu vannu 'hrudayavaniyile gayikayo...' Pole oru ugran paattu anghu compose cheyyikkanam. Colour aayene...

----------


## King Amal

> Hold Overinte 25 Divasangal... 😎😎😎😎
> 
> 
> Posters Okke Vannu Thudangi..
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my LLD-AL10 using Tapatalk


Ith holder over aavatha baakki 10%inte ad aado..  90% holdover aa..  😝😝

Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk

----------


## King Amal

> *ithenn chadhanam chaami :lal fans:*


😂😂😂😂😂😂😂😂😂😂

Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk

----------


## Kaliyarmadam Giri

> *movie undakkiya impact aanu avarude issue
> extra shows add cheyunu, 2nd week il extra theatres 
> 3rd week il extra shows
> sahikkan pattumo 
> 
> *


Ithanu point...........
Kashtam thanne ivanmarude karyam.

----------


## Akhil krishnan

> Ith holder over aavatha baakki 10%inte ad aado..  90% holdover aa..  😝😝
> 
> Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk


baaki ulla sthalathum hold over aayi ennanu puthiya vartha 😂😂😂😂

Sent from my LLD-AL10 using Tapatalk

----------


## Antonio

Mothathil nalla "over" aanu...

----------


## saamy

> ss ath njan marannu poyii...untracked centres aanalo ikka de kotta





> Collections angeekarikkaan enikku madiyonnumilla... Ee padam BB thanne... pakshe Lalettan padathinte collection/show count okke edukkumbol thallal, Antony valippich..ennokkeyanu palarudeyum attittude... Ikka padam odiyillel madhyama syndicate, lobby ennokke paranju cheethaviliyum thudangum... Ee padathinte total gross ethra paranjalum enikkoru prashnavumilla... pakshe athu vechu chila pazhaya kanakkukalokke thattichu nokkum ennu mathram... Ente oru judgement vechu ee padam around 25Cr final Kerala gross edukkum... above TGF and MVT... but below Oppam, Ramaleela and Aadu 2..


Oppam ramaleela aadu2 range ennoke parayumpol athnteyum collection figs aryande..nikum ee films range thanne anu thonnunath..aadu2 nekal above just below or equal ramaleela nd oppam verumenu thonunu final runil ..next weekend status kudi nokiyale aryan pattu..gcc roi collection kudi nokyal ww collection overall grossil ramaleela oppam aadu2 mvt tgf ezra oke easily cross chyum

----------


## Tigerbasskool

olichu irinnu maar oee purethu chaadiyelloo  :Laughing:

----------


## Tigerbasskool

*Mammootty adds zest to Abrahaminte Santhathikal success celebrations*ST







[COLOR=#333333 !important]The stars of Mammootty’s latest hit Abrahaminte Santhathikal turned up at a prominent mall in Kozhikode recently for the movie’s success celebrations. Fans too didn’t miss the chance to get a glimpse of the group of actors, which included the megastar, Kaniha and Anson Paul.

Mammootty, who attended the event dressed in a white shirt and mundu, was welcomed with a rousing reception by those in attendance. The actor also thanked the fans for supporting the movie and also implored them to keep watching good films in theatres.



The movie’s scriptwriter Haneef Adeni and director Shaji Padoor also attended the event. Mammootty also said that the main reason why the team wanted to hold the function in Kozhikode was the support of the fans from the Malabar region.








[/COLOR]

----------


## Tigerbasskool



----------


## Tigerbasskool



----------


## Antonio

25 day poster out alle... Ini 18 days aayathe ulloo ennu karayumaaa??

----------


## mukkuvan

Oppam EKM Single Screen - Sarita oru show polum HF adichittilla (Even during Onam Holidays).... Abraham Kavitha-il HF shows kittiyittondu plus huge difference in Edappally colxns..... In spite of Onam holiday advantage for Oppam, and Football and Rainy season disadvantage for Abraham, Abraham would easily cross Oppam in EKM area....




> cinepolis ozivakki bakki collction nokkiyal mathiyallo oppathinte **

----------


## KOBRA

> Oppam EKM Single Screen - Sarita oru show polum HF adichittilla (Even during Onam Holidays)....* Abraham Kavitha-il HF shows kittiyittondu plus huge difference in Edappally colxns.*.... In spite of Onam holiday advantage for Oppam, and Football and Rainy season disadvantage for Abraham, Abraham would easily cross Oppam in EKM area....


 *+ Mcinemas collection also 

Ennte anna oppan onthinu munpu okke valare mosham collection ayirnnu single screens okke . Thiruvona divasam muthal anu athu pickup ayathu . Ennittum thalli marikkukkayayirunnu .*

----------


## yathra

q cinemas 7.40   50 % booking ayi

----------


## yathra

> Oppam EKM Single Screen - Sarita oru show polum HF adichittilla (Even during Onam Holidays).... Abraham Kavitha-il HF shows kittiyittondu plus huge difference in Edappally colxns..... In spite of Onam holiday advantage for Oppam, and Football and Rainy season disadvantage for Abraham, Abraham would easily cross Oppam in EKM area....


Thanks for the update bro.

----------


## yathra

*pvr gold 7.30 fast filling*

----------


## Antonio

Guruvayur Devaki Show increased back to 4 shows( since Friday 3 was there)..
  @Don David bhai

Hold over centre spotted..

----------


## Manoj

> Oppam EKM Single Screen - Sarita oru show polum HF adichittilla (Even during Onam Holidays).... Abraham Kavitha-il HF shows kittiyittondu plus huge difference in Edappally colxns..... In spite of Onam holiday advantage for Oppam, and Football and Rainy season disadvantage for Abraham, Abraham would easily cross Oppam in EKM area....


Kavithayil houseful shows kittiyennu maathramalle, working days il kidu status il aanu padam poyathum.

----------


## Mike

Holdover .............. :rules: 




> Guruvayur Devaki Show increased back to 4 shows( since Friday 3 was there)..
>  @Don David bhai

----------


## Keelezi Achu

Oppam and MVT numbers are highly exaggerated (even pulimurukan's). 
It was after pulimurukan,  the trend started to add crores to the collection, jumping from 10 crores to 20, then to 35, then to 50 and so on.
It was claiming that oppam have a final figure of 70cr, which is very unlikely and the actual would be some where near to half of it only. Same is the case with MVT.

----------


## Antonio

> Oppam and MVT numbers are highly exaggerated (even pulimurukan's). 
> It was after pulimurukan,  the trend started to add crores to the collection, jumping from 10 crores to 20, then to 35, then to 50 and so on.
> It was claiming that oppam have a final figure of 70cr, which is very unlikely and the actual would be some where near to half of it only. Same is the case with MVT.


Started way back..
Genuine posters  Drishyam aarunnu last, still last athilum thodangi..
Premam vannappol thottu full thodangi..
Pinne Loham thottu first day record..Charlie vannappol athu Malsara item pole aayi Chila company kku -vittu kodukkan vayyatha oru padhavi... Pinne kasaba..angane 
Pinne Oronnum both sides kayatti kayatti vekkan thudangi..
Ippo athoru type of Publicity aayi..
First day collection n others..

----------


## Akhil krishnan



----------


## Akhil krishnan



----------


## Akhil krishnan



----------


## kannan

> Oppam and MVT numbers are highly exaggerated (even pulimurukan's). 
> It was after pulimurukan,  the trend started to add crores to the collection, jumping from 10 crores to 20, then to 35, then to 50 and so on.
> It was claiming that oppam have a final figure of 70cr, which is very unlikely and the actual would be some where near to half of it only. Same is the case with MVT.


Athavarde midukku . . . 

Y dont u trace down instantly & defend like they usually does  :Engane:

----------


## Antonio

> Athavarde midukku . . . 
> 
> Y dont u trace down instantly & defend like they usually does


Avaru trace cheyyunnath moththam correct allalo...aanennu thonnunnilla..3 show full aanel polumathu edukkathe remaining shows edukkum average kaanikkum..aalilla, holdover ennu parayum..

----------


## Keelezi Achu

> Athavarde midukku . . . 
> 
> Y dont u trace down instantly & defend like they usually does


Athoru midukk aayi enikku thonunnilla... pinne maanyamaaya reethiyil okke track cheythittund.. release day muthal ulla pages il poyi nokkiyaal mathi

----------


## yathra

World cup  fever thanne . Posting vare ila oru hour ayittu

----------


## MANNADIAR

> Athavarde midukku . . . 
> 
> Y dont u trace down instantly & defend like they usually does


Namuku avarude Madiri bhayamilla... ikkayude acting thilakkam koodiyitteyullu... box office power kanichu Alavanda karyam namukilla... acting kaimosham vsnnavarku endelum oru kachithurumbu vende??? Adu Anu ee pedappadu

----------


## Mike



----------


## Akhil krishnan

Edited.....

----------


## Akhil krishnan

Shornur Anurag 1st Show

----------


## Deepu k

> Pala Universal 1st Show


Palayil pokkirirajakku sheshmulla ettavum nalla run anu.

----------


## Antonio

> Palayil pokkirirajakku sheshmulla ettavum nalla run anu.


Pala ennala Alappuzha Kottayam Changanachery Irinjalakkuda Trichur Calicut Ernakulam, Edappally , Tvm okke ithee mathiri "Holdover" aanu..

----------


## Akhil krishnan

> Palayil pokkirirajakku sheshmulla ettavum nalla run anu.


mistake..ithu innathe pic alla...

----------


## Akhil krishnan



----------


## shakeer

PVR 10.15 pm 150 ticket sold still an hour to go
q cinema 10 pm 80 ticket sold
cinemax 10.15 pm 45 ticket sold
pvr gold 10.35 pm 22 ticket sold

----------


## Sidharthan

> Show undayathu kondu mathram collection varilla... pakshe show undaayal mathrame collection varoo... collection ulla pdangalkku svabhavikamayum shows labhikkumennu ee padam theliyikkunnu... Collection undenkil ellaayidathum nalla collection varum... Tracked aanenkilum untracked aanenkilum..


Ingane nyc aayi kuthathee😌

Sent from my Lenovo A7020a48 using Tapatalk

----------


## Sidharthan

> Ninne pole yullavanmekku marupidi kodukkathitikkunnathanu nallathu enkkilum parayuvanu. 
> ninte annen othiri mukkiyittittum ippole oru projectinu vendi tekku vadakku nadkkukkaylle . Nintee annenkkal koodutha projects innum mammootyude kayil undu.
> 
> pinne blokbusters undakkan ninte annenpole . 100 volt publiictyum, 30 kodi budgetsum, international technisyanmarum onum mammootykku avisyamilla .


Oly need an fb post ennalle👏👏
4 days😷

Sent from my Lenovo A7020a48 using Tapatalk

----------


## Sidharthan

> 12.5 cr share nediya ramaleela 80cr, 8.5 cr nediya aadhi 50cr, 11cr plus ulla oppam 75, Abraham maathram holdover


Oppam 11cr share😌b/w MVt Share and tgf share koodi parayuo?

Sent from my Lenovo A7020a48 using Tapatalk

----------


## Sidharthan

> Aadu 2 12 cr share ulla padam, avar pakshe itharam thallonnum thalliyilla ennaanu thonnunnathu. Thallal mulakupadam and aashirvad wholesale eduthekuvanennu thonnunnu


Aade 2 aane etom neat aayi ee karyam deal cheyte..august oke tgf thalliyate marakenda..same Joby for kasaba too😏

Sent from my Lenovo A7020a48 using Tapatalk

----------


## Sidharthan

> Ithrayum prathokoola saahacharyangale athijeevichu nediya ee vijayathe Annan fans kurachu kaanaruthu, pedichu rls maatiya koottathil annante padavum undayirinnu..Abrahaminte makers product il vishwasichu, athu pole padam hit aayi.. Opposition oru marikutty maathram enna anukoola ghadakam maathramee abrahaminu undayirinnullu. Ikkayude mosham samayathum ee cinema nediya vijayam mammookkaye malayala cinema prekshakarku innum snehikkunnu ennathinte thelivaanu..


Teerchayayum..2nd Sunday oke verum kidu aarunnu..beyond expectations.. collection nediyitilla ennu parayunila..bt oppam level oke aayonne doubt unde.. collection available allathonde tracked nokunnu..athum multi matram allalo..Calicut single screen adakkam Alle..

Sent from my Lenovo A7020a48 using Tapatalk

----------


## Sidharthan

> Adutha padama Raja-2 by Mulakupaadam... ... Enthaayalum Aashirvadinte cheethapperu orikkalum pokilla... Pinne posteril pala numbersum kodukkemenkilum Drishyam/Premam nediya 40-45cr Kerala grossinu mukalil nedi ennu Pulimurugan allathe oru padavum avakashappettittillallo... ivideyum oru fansum athrayonnum parayarilla... Oppam, Ramaleela, Aadu 2 okke approx. 30Cr Kerala gross ennaanu ellavarum paranju kandittullathu..


Athe Satyam..fb oke oppam thalli marichitundelum ivde fans aarum Drishyam range enonum paranje Kanditilla..

Sent from my Lenovo A7020a48 using Tapatalk

----------


## GABBAR

> Oly need an fb post ennalle
> 4 days
> 
> Sent from my Lenovo A7020a48 using Tapatalk


ഇന്നലെ ചോദിച്ചതായിരുന്നു നിങ്ങൾ മറുപടി തന്നില്ല .എറണാകുളം സിംഗിൾ സ്ക്രീൻസിൽ അബ്രഹാമിനെക്കാൾ  ബെറ്റർ ആയിരുന്നോ മുന്ദിരിയും ഒപ്പവും ആദിയും ?

----------


## Sidharthan

> *TGF and ABS both are blokbusters*


Thoppil joppan too

Sent from my Lenovo A7020a48 using Tapatalk

----------


## GABBAR

ഒരാൾ എത്തിയിട്ട് ഉണ്ട് ബാക്കി എണ്ണത്തിനെ കൂടി ഉടനെ പ്രദീക്ഷിക്കുന്നു  :Partytime2:

----------


## yathra

> Thoppil joppan too
> 
> Sent from my Lenovo A7020a48 using Tapatalk


Villain tooo  :Laughing:

----------


## MANNADIAR

> Teerchayayum..2nd Sunday oke verum kidu aarunnu..beyond expectations.. collection nediyitilla ennu parayunila..bt oppam level oke aayonne doubt unde.. collection available allathonde tracked nokunnu..athum multi matram allalo..Calicut single screen adakkam Alle..
> 
> Sent from my Lenovo A7020a48 using Tapatalk


Adenda bhai angane parayane?? Oppam daily 300-400 shows alleodiyitullu??? Pinnengane idinekkal mukalil varum??? Ekm multi matram nokkiyulla ee mandatharam avasanipichude??? Varapuzha, njarakkal edappally n kavitha abraham run kandadalle...

----------


## yathra

> ഒരാൾ എത്തിയിട്ട് ഉണ്ട് ബാക്കി എണ്ണത്തിനെ കൂടി ഉടനെ പ്രദീക്ഷിക്കുന്നു


Nammal ithokke ethra kandatha . Vittu kala varkicha

----------


## Sidharthan

> Collections angeekarikkaan enikku madiyonnumilla... Ee padam BB thanne... pakshe Lalettan padathinte collection/show count okke edukkumbol thallal, Antony valippich..ennokkeyanu palarudeyum attittude... Ikka padam odiyillel madhyama syndicate, lobby ennokke paranju cheethaviliyum thudangum... Ee padathinte total gross ethra paranjalum enikkoru prashnavumilla... pakshe athu vechu chila pazhaya kanakkukalokke thattichu nokkum ennu mathram... Ente oru judgement vechu ee padam around 25Cr final Kerala gross edukkum... above TGF and MVT... but below Oppam, Ramaleela and Aadu 2..


Almost same opinion....angeekarikaan ponila arumm

Sent from my Lenovo A7020a48 using Tapatalk

----------


## yathra

> Adenda bhai angane parayane?? Oppam daily 300-400 shows alleodiyitullu??? Pinnengane idinekkal mukalil varum??? Ekm multi matram nokkiyulla ee mandatharam avasanipichude??? Varapuzha, njarakkal edappally n kavitha abraham run kandadalle...


Vanitha extra show kure kalichu .  Kavitha hf kittatha oppam ale  :Laughing: -single screen njangal edukila  :Laughing:

----------


## MANNADIAR

> Almost same opinion....angeekarikaan ponila arumm
> 
> Sent from my Lenovo A7020a48 using Tapatalk


Oppam logic onnu explain cheydu tharane.. 15th day multi occupancy oppam 33% ayirunnu enivide postiyirunnu... appo daily 300-400 shows vechu engane etrayum collection nedi ennonnu parayane

----------


## yathra

> Oppam and MVT numbers are highly exaggerated (even pulimurukan's). 
> It was after pulimurukan,  the trend started to add crores to the collection, jumping from 10 crores to 20, then to 35, then to 50 and so on.
> It was claiming that oppam have a final figure of 70cr, which is very unlikely and the actual would be some where near to half of it only. Same is the case with MVT.


Ejjathi kuth  :Laughing:  nice post  :Laughing:

----------


## MANNADIAR

Oppam savitha oru housefull polum kalichadayi kandilla ennu ivide aaro paranjallo.... endu paranjalum appo varum ekm multi

----------


## yathra

> Oppam savitha oru housefull polum kalichadayi kandilla ennu ivide aaro paranjallo.... endu paranjalum appo varum ekm multi


Radha full adichathu 7-th day anu .

----------


## MANNADIAR

Oppam aanu ee nanamketta thallu ivide thudangiya padam... vrithiketta levelilekku ethichadu.... purake mvt, tgf villain okke ettupidichu... aadu 2 n abraham aanu thallu karyamayi nadathatha movies

----------


## Sidharthan

> Palayil pokkirirajakku sheshmulla ettavum nalla run anu.


Palayil aade 2 cross cheyumo?

Sent from my Lenovo A7020a48 using Tapatalk

----------


## Sidharthan

> ഇന്നലെ ചോദിച്ചതായിരുന്നു നിങ്ങൾ മറുപടി തന്നില്ല .എറണാകുളം സിംഗിൾ സ്ക്രീൻസിൽ അബ്രഹാമിനെക്കാൾ  ബെറ്റർ ആയിരുന്നോ മുന്ദിരിയും ഒപ്പവും ആദിയും ?


Ariyatha karyam engane parayum?exact figures available alalo...Kavitha matram ano Abraham?oppam tymil Thrissur aarunnu..Thrissur nalla heavy run undarunnu..pinne ariyavunate tracked matram..no idea otr than that.. collection connections onumilaa

Sent from my Lenovo A7020a48 using Tapatalk

----------


## yathra

> Oppam aanu ee nanamketta thallu ivide thudangiya padam... vrithiketta levelilekku ethichadu.... purake mvt, tgf villain okke ettupidichu... aadu 2 n abraham aanu thallu karyamayi nadathatha movies



Premam potticha oppam ale .  :Laughing:

----------


## Sidharthan

> ഒരാൾ എത്തിയിട്ട് ഉണ്ട് ബാക്കി എണ്ണത്തിനെ കൂടി ഉടനെ പ്രദീക്ഷിക്കുന്നു


Office kayinje vannu keriyathe ulu..Chumma reply itathane..aale kootenda..njan poyekaam😑

Sent from my Lenovo A7020a48 using Tapatalk

----------


## Sidharthan

> Villain tooo


Njan 1971 irakki😌

Sent from my Lenovo A7020a48 using Tapatalk

----------


## MANNADIAR

> Office kayinje vannu keriyathe ulu..Chumma reply itathane..aale kootenda..njan poyekaam😑
> 
> Sent from my Lenovo A7020a48 using Tapatalk


Oppam colln onnu explain cheyane, please

----------


## yathra

Manjeri fourth week continue cheyyum regular show

----------


## Sidharthan

> Adenda bhai angane parayane?? Oppam daily 300-400 shows alleodiyitullu??? Pinnengane idinekkal mukalil varum??? Ekm multi matram nokkiyulla ee mandatharam avasanipichude??? Varapuzha, njarakkal edappally n kavitha abraham run kandadalle...


Ekm multi matram allalo Bhai parayunne..Calicut single screen too..ivde thanne palarum parayunna kandu oppam final runnil ethyekkum enne..veendum parayunnu I dont know abt collections otr than tracked..also tracked matram veche vilayiruthunumilla..

Sent from my Lenovo A7020a48 using Tapatalk

----------


## yathra

Mall of travancore friday 5 sh booking open

----------


## Sidharthan

> Radha full adichathu 7-th day anu .


Radha final collection koode para😏power of WOM

Sent from my Lenovo A7020a48 using Tapatalk

----------


## Iyyer The Great

> PVR 10.15 pm 150 ticket sold still an hour to go
> q cinema 10 pm 80 ticket sold
> cinemax 10.15 pm 45 ticket sold
> pvr gold 10.35 pm 22 ticket sold


Much better than yesterday
2 lakhs above sure aanu

----------


## Iyyer The Great

> Palayil aade 2 cross cheyumo?
> 
> Sent from my Lenovo A7020a48 using Tapatalk


Aadu 2 Xmas season alle..palayil xmas season ariyaalo... Continuous HF kure vannu..Final share anweshikanam...But avide oppam easily cross cheythitund...AS>Oppam>TGF in Pala

----------


## yathra

> Radha final collection koode parapower of WOM
> 
> Sent from my Lenovo A7020a48 using Tapatalk



Athayathu intial ilayorunnu .collection il thallud . agree ?

----------


## Sidharthan

> Aadu 2 Xmas season alle..palayil xmas season ariyaalo... Continuous HF kure vannu..Final share anweshikanam...But avide oppam easily cross cheythitund...AS>Oppam>TGF in Pala


Mvt?

Sent from my Lenovo A7020a48 using Tapatalk

----------


## Sidharthan

> Athayathu intial ilayorunnu .collection il thallud . agree ?


Initial undenne njan evdem parayila..I think it was below oozham on day 1..pinne Keri koluthi..main centres polum abv avg ularunnu day 1..Thrissur ?a njan kande..ivde 1st day thotte koluthi..don't know abt otr placess

Sent from my Lenovo A7020a48 using Tapatalk

----------


## yathra

> Aadu 2 Xmas season alle..palayil xmas season ariyaalo... Continuous HF kure vannu..Final share anweshikanam...But avide oppam easily cross cheythitund...AS>Oppam>TGF in Pala


 :Yeye:  :Yeye:  Thanks for the update

----------


## MANNADIAR

> Ekm multi matram allalo Bhai parayunne..Calicut single screen too..ivde thanne palarum parayunna kandu oppam final runnil ethyekkum enne..veendum parayunnu I dont know abt collections otr than tracked..also tracked matram veche vilayiruthunumilla..
> 
> Sent from my Lenovo A7020a48 using Tapatalk


Please leave these one or two theatre vechulla ee generilasation.... it?s really stupid bro... oppam played 368,384,394 Nd some 360 shows per day in its first 4 weeks... it?s occupancy was 40% on 16 th day in ekm multies... now please state ur expectation on its collection... u still say abraham with 500 plus shows daily till now ie, 18 days still below oppam???? Calicut endanitra parayan??? Last Saturday metro Manorama vanillallo???  How?s can u compare then????

----------


## Tigerbasskool

> Aade 2 aane etom neat aayi ee karyam deal cheyte..august oke tgf thalliyate marakenda..same Joby for kasaba too😏
> 
> Sent from my Lenovo A7020a48 using Tapatalk


aadu 2 okee nalle polee thalliyittu undu....vijay babu team ..nalle best thallal team ..peruzhaayi thallal orma undelloo allee  :Laughing:

----------


## yathra

> Initial undenne njan evdem parayila..I think it was below oozham on day 1..pinne Keri koluthi..main centres polum abv avg ularunnu day 1..Thrissur ?a njan kande..ivde 1st day thotte koluthi..don't know abt otr placess
> 
> Sent from my Lenovo A7020a48 using Tapatalk


Adya 3 day oozham ayirunnu gross koodthal

----------


## Iyyer The Great

> Mvt?
> 
> Sent from my Lenovo A7020a48 using Tapatalk


Anweshikkatte

----------


## Tigerbasskool

> Villain tooo


................

----------


## MANNADIAR

> Please leave these one or two theatre vechulla ee generilasation.... it?s really stupid bro... oppam played 368,384,394 Nd some 360 shows per day in its first 4 weeks... it?s occupancy was 40% on 16 th day in ekm multies... now please state ur expectation on its collection... u still say abraham with 500 plus shows daily till now ie, 18 days still below oppam???? Calicut endanitra parayan??? Last Saturday metro Manorama vanillallo???  How?s can u compare then????


Metroyil vanna colln vechu 29 lakhs plus undu from Calicut single screen... 54 endo aanu two weeks apsara plus Sree colln... ee week varatte... oppam onnum ingane kanakku kooti eduthal manasilavum lalettan padathinde thallu... tgf paranjondu varanda... adinum thallundu...

----------


## Sidharthan

> Adya 3 day oozham ayirunnu gross koodthal


Arila....oozham oke adyam nall hype undarnu.. bt wom valya mechamilla enna level aarunnu....multi oke day 2 aayapo oppam lead eduthu enna ormma..all Kerala onum arila..

Sent from my Lenovo A7020a48 using Tapatalk

----------


## MANNADIAR

> Arila....oozham oke adyam nall hype undarnu.. bt wom valya mechamilla enna level aarunnu....multi oke day 2 aayapo oppam lead eduthu enna ormma..all Kerala onum arila..
> 
> Sent from my Lenovo A7020a48 using Tapatalk


Oppam mvt n tgf aanu ettavum thallu vanna 3 padangal... oppam 25 crores, mvt n tgf almost 20-23 level kanumarikum

----------


## Sidharthan

> Oppam mvt n tgf aanu ettavum thallu vanna 3 padangal... oppam 25 crores, mvt n tgf almost 20-23 level kanumarikum


Apo Abraham etra aayi kanum epo?

Sent from my Lenovo A7020a48 using Tapatalk

----------


## Sidharthan

> Anweshikkatte


Ee contacts oke Ulla alkarke crct figures ariyarikumalo..Ningale pole ulavare athoke purathe vidumbo aane njangale oke ariyunate..aake ulate tracked ane..

Sent from my Lenovo A7020a48 using Tapatalk

----------


## MANNADIAR

> Apo Abraham etra aayi kanum epo?
> 
> Sent from my Lenovo A7020a48 using Tapatalk


I donno, but more than oppam collected in its 18 days run for sure

----------


## Tigerbasskool

> Apo Abraham etra aayi kanum epo?
> 
> Sent from my Lenovo A7020a48 using Tapatalk


engene nokiyaalum 25 cr kazhinyu ipol kerala alone ...means above oppam ella arthathilum ..oppam 11 cr share aayirinnu...abraham ipol thanne 11 cr kazhinyu ..so total 12-13 cr or above share verum... kerala share

----------


## Iyyer The Great

> Ee contacts oke Ulla alkarke crct figures ariyarikumalo..Ningale pole ulavare athoke purathe vidumbo aane njangale oke ariyunate..aake ulate tracked ane..
> 
> Sent from my Lenovo A7020a48 using Tapatalk


Angane ullavar paranjathu vech Ramaleela aanu ikkoottathil highest..12.5 CR share und..Aadu 2 12 ..Oppam just below 12..TGF MVT okke below 10..ithu 10 kadannu ennanu arinjathu...4th week and pinne ulla holding vechu Oppam, Ramaleela, Aadu level ethumennaanu pratheeksha...athaanu Manoj annan innale paranjathu..

----------


## Tigerbasskool

> Angane ullavar paranjathu vech Ramaleela aanu ikkoottathil highest..12.5 CR share und..Aadu 2 12 ..Oppam just below 12..TGF MVT okke below 10..ithu 10 kadannu ennanu arinjathu...4th week and pinne ulla holding vechu Oppam, Ramaleela, Aadu level ethumennaanu pratheeksha...athaanu Manoj annan innale paranjathu..


oppam 11 cr share ennu @Manoj confirm cheythu ....TGF 10.5 cr share undu ....abraham 11 cr kazhinyu ..total run il enthaylum ramleela..aadu 2 range il ethum 100% sure

----------


## Iyyer The Great

Expecting 2 lakhs plus today from Multi...  :Drum:

----------


## Sidharthan

> Metroyil vanna colln vechu 29 lakhs plus undu from Calicut single screen... 54 endo aanu two weeks apsara plus Sree colln... ee week varatte... oppam onnum ingane kanakku kooti eduthal manasilavum lalettan padathinde thallu... tgf paranjondu varanda... adinum thallundu...


Oppam Calicut 1cr + unde single screen..metro collection aanenne ormma..20days 60lakhs single screen aarunnene Oru update kandathayi orkunnu..oppam 2nd wk oke nannayi oodiyate enne thonunnu..even yathra ivde parayunna kandu 7th day 1st hf enne..

Sent from my Lenovo A7020a48 using Tapatalk

----------


## Sidharthan

> Angane ullavar paranjathu vech Ramaleela aanu ikkoottathil highest..12.5 CR share und..Aadu 2 12 ..Oppam just below 12..TGF MVT okke below 10..ithu 10 kadannu ennanu arinjathu...4th week and pinne ulla holding vechu Oppam, Ramaleela, Aadu level ethumennaanu pratheeksha...athaanu Manoj annan innale paranjathu..


Believable figures aane..bt still mvt above 10undenne ?a viswasam..mvt ahead of tgf Alle?

Sent from my Lenovo A7020a48 using Tapatalk

----------


## Iyyer The Great

> Believable figures aane..bt still mvt above 10undenne ?a viswasam..mvt ahead of tgf Alle?
> 
> Sent from my Lenovo A7020a48 using Tapatalk


Evidunnum ee 2 ennathinteyum final details kittiyitilla...athaanu exact parayaanjathu...mvt 10 illennu urappaanu..

----------


## shameenls

ഒപ്പം കാലിക്കറ്റ് മെട്രോ പ്രകാരം ആദ്യ വരം 23 ലക്ഷം 2nd വീക്ക്  45 ലക്ഷം ആയിരുന്നു figure. അതായത് 14 ദിവസം 45 ലക്ഷം. എബ്രഹാം ഇപ്പൊ 13 ദിവസം 46 ലക്ഷം. അതായത് കോഴിക്കോട് രണ്ടു വീക്കിൽ നേരിയ ലീഡ് അബ്രഹാമിന് തന്നെ. ഇനി  കൊച്ചി മൾട്ടി എടുത്താൽ എബ്രഹാം 80 ആയി. Withഓ out സിനെപോളിസ് എടുത്താൽ ഒപ്പം എത്ര ഉണ്ടാകും?,ഒന്ന് നോക്കിയെച്ചും പറ. പിന്നെ തിരുവനന്തപുരം ഒപ്പം 14 ദിവസം 80 എങ്ങാണ്ടെ ആരുന്നു നിങ്ങടെ തന്നെ കവടിയാർ രയന്റെ updates. എബ്രഹാം 13 ദിവസത്തിൽ 93 ലക്ഷവും. ഇനി tracked gross ആണെങ്കിൽ ഒപ്പം ഫൈനൽ 75 എങ്ങാണ്ടെ ആരുന്നു ഏരീസ് എന്ന് നിങ്ങൾ പറയുന്നു. എബ്രഹാം 16 ദിവസം കൊണ്ട് ഏരീസ്+ കാർണിവൽ tracked കളക്ഷൻ 70 ഉണ്ട്. ഇനി ഒപ്പം 14 ദിവസം കൊണ്ട് കളിച്ചത് 5500 ഷോസ്. 14 ദിവസം കൊണ്ട് കളിച്ചത് 8300 ഷോസ്. ഏതാണ്ട് 3000 ഷോസ് കൂടുതൽ. ഒപ്പം 14 ദിവസം കൊണ്ട് 21c ആണ് തള്ളിയത് അപ്പോൾ എബ്രഹാം 3000 ഷോ അധികം കളിച്ചപ്പോൾ ഒരു 5-6 c ഏറ്റവും കുറഞ്ഞത് എടുത്തിട്ടുണ്ടാകില്ലേ? 2 വീക്കിലെ എല്ലാ tracked കലക്ഷനും ഒരേ പോലെ തന്നെയോ അല്ലെങ്കിൽ അബ്രഹാമിന് ലീഡോ ഉണ്ട്. @Sidharthan @shivankutty


> Oppam Calicut 1cr + unde single screen..metro collection aanenne ormma..20days 60lakhs single screen aarunnene Oru update kandathayi orkunnu..oppam 2nd wk oke nannayi oodiyate enne thonunnu..even yathra ivde parayunna kandu 7th day 1st hf enne..
> 
> Sent from my Lenovo A7020a48 using Tapatalk


Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk

----------


## Iyyer The Great

> ഒപ്പം കാലിക്കറ്റ് മെട്രോ പ്രകാരം ആദ്യ വരം 23 ലക്ഷം 2nd വീക്ക്  45 ലക്ഷം ആയിരുന്നു figure. അതായത് 14 ദിവസം 45 ലക്ഷം. എബ്രഹാം ഇപ്പൊ 13 ദിവസം 46 ലക്ഷം. അതായത് കോഴിക്കോട് രണ്ടു വീക്കിൽ നേരിയ ലീഡ് അബ്രഹാമിന് തന്നെ. ഇനി  കൊച്ചി മൾട്ടി എടുത്താൽ എബ്രഹാം 80 ആയി. Withഓ out സിനെപോളിസ് എടുത്താൽ ഒപ്പം എത്ര ഉണ്ടാകും?,ഒന്ന് നോക്കിയെച്ചും പറ. പിന്നെ തിരുവനന്തപുരം ഒപ്പം 14 ദിവസം 80 എങ്ങാണ്ടെ ആരുന്നു നിങ്ങടെ തന്നെ കവടിയാർ രയന്റെ updates. എബ്രഹാം 13 ദിവസത്തിൽ 93 ലക്ഷവും. ഇനി tracked gross ആണെങ്കിൽ ഒപ്പം ഫൈനൽ 75 എങ്ങാണ്ടെ ആരുന്നു ഏരീസ് എന്ന് നിങ്ങൾ പറയുന്നു. എബ്രഹാം 16 ദിവസം കൊണ്ട് ഏരീസ്+ കാർണിവൽ tracked കളക്ഷൻ 70 ഉണ്ട്. ഇനി ഒപ്പം 14 ദിവസം കൊണ്ട് കളിച്ചത് 5500 ഷോസ്. 14 ദിവസം കൊണ്ട് കളിച്ചത് 8300 ഷോസ്. ഏതാണ്ട് 3000 ഷോസ് കൂടുതൽ. ഒപ്പം 14 ദിവസം കൊണ്ട് 21c ആണ് തള്ളിയത് അപ്പോൾ എബ്രഹാം 3000 ഷോ അധികം കളിച്ചപ്പോൾ ഒരു 5-6 c ഏറ്റവും കുറഞ്ഞത് എടുത്തിട്ടുണ്ടാകില്ലേ? 2 വീക്കിലെ എല്ലാ tracked കലക്ഷനും ഒരേ പോലെ തന്നെയോ അല്ലെങ്കിൽ അബ്രഹാമിന് ലീഡോ ഉണ്ട്. @Sidharthan @shivankutty
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


Good post..AS oppam hold cheytha pole theatre hold cheythaal aa levelinokke mukalil pokum..udane irangunna padangalonnum athra promising alla...

----------


## shameenls

Pvr 10.15   196 ടിക്കറ്റ് പോയിട്ടുണ്ട് 30k ഉണ്ട് . ബാക്കി ഒന്നും അറിയില്ല. 4.15 ഷോ തുടങ്ങുന്നതിനു 10 മിനിറ്റ് മുൻപേ 100+  ടിക്കറ്റ് പോയിട്ടുണ്ടാരുന്നു. പവർ 5 ഷോയിൽ നിന്നും ഒരു 800 ടിക്കറ്റ് പോയാൽ  നല്ല കളക്ഷൻ കിട്ടും. ബാക്കി എല്ലായിടത്തുന്നും കൂടി ഒരു 500 ടിക്കറ്റും പോയാൽ 2.5 ഒക്കെ ടച്ച് ചെയ്യും.


> Expecting 2 lakhs plus today from Multi...


Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk

----------


## pnikhil007

> Appo 2.5 cr collection vannath swapnathil thanne


Ayyo chaverine konnallo...
Hourly ratilu mattu foruthil ninnu paranju vidunna team alle ivan...

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk

----------


## King Amal

👏👏👏👏👏👍👍👍👍👍



> ഒപ്പം കാലിക്കറ്റ് മെട്രോ പ്രകാരം ആദ്യ വരം 23 ലക്ഷം 2nd വീക്ക്  45 ലക്ഷം ആയിരുന്നു figure. അതായത് 14 ദിവസം 45 ലക്ഷം. എബ്രഹാം ഇപ്പൊ 13 ദിവസം 46 ലക്ഷം. അതായത് കോഴിക്കോട് രണ്ടു വീക്കിൽ നേരിയ ലീഡ് അബ്രഹാമിന് തന്നെ. ഇനി  കൊച്ചി മൾട്ടി എടുത്താൽ എബ്രഹാം 80 ആയി. Withഓ out സിനെപോളിസ് എടുത്താൽ ഒപ്പം എത്ര ഉണ്ടാകും?,ഒന്ന് നോക്കിയെച്ചും പറ. പിന്നെ തിരുവനന്തപുരം ഒപ്പം 14 ദിവസം 80 എങ്ങാണ്ടെ ആരുന്നു നിങ്ങടെ തന്നെ കവടിയാർ രയന്റെ updates. എബ്രഹാം 13 ദിവസത്തിൽ 93 ലക്ഷവും. ഇനി tracked gross ആണെങ്കിൽ ഒപ്പം ഫൈനൽ 75 എങ്ങാണ്ടെ ആരുന്നു ഏരീസ് എന്ന് നിങ്ങൾ പറയുന്നു. എബ്രഹാം 16 ദിവസം കൊണ്ട് ഏരീസ്+ കാർണിവൽ tracked കളക്ഷൻ 70 ഉണ്ട്. ഇനി ഒപ്പം 14 ദിവസം കൊണ്ട് കളിച്ചത് 5500 ഷോസ്. 14 ദിവസം കൊണ്ട് കളിച്ചത് 8300 ഷോസ്. ഏതാണ്ട് 3000 ഷോസ് കൂടുതൽ. ഒപ്പം 14 ദിവസം കൊണ്ട് 21c ആണ് തള്ളിയത് അപ്പോൾ എബ്രഹാം 3000 ഷോ അധികം കളിച്ചപ്പോൾ ഒരു 5-6 c ഏറ്റവും കുറഞ്ഞത് എടുത്തിട്ടുണ്ടാകില്ലേ? 2 വീക്കിലെ എല്ലാ tracked കലക്ഷനും ഒരേ പോലെ തന്നെയോ അല്ലെങ്കിൽ അബ്രഹാമിന് ലീഡോ ഉണ്ട്. @Sidharthan @shivankutty
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk

----------


## Bilalikka Rules



----------


## Iyyer The Great

:Drum:   :Drum:

----------


## Iyyer The Great

> 


Kidu...Above Monday..For the first time movie getting higher collection in multi on a weekday than the previous day (except Fridays which are like half weekends)..

----------


## Bilalikka Rules



----------


## Antonio

> 


Good...
Friday 90 varumo??

----------


## King Amal

Varum nn tanne aanu prethiksha..  
Anyway 1cr varum by sunday.. 



> Good...
> Friday 90 varumo??

----------


## sethuramaiyer

> Varum nn tanne aanu prethiksha..  
> Anyway 1cr varum by sunday..


1cr by Sunday nokkanam.. Ee week kore releases ondu.. Show reduction kaanum..

----------


## shameenls

> Good...
> Friday 90 varumo??


വരും എന്ന് പ്രതീക്ഷിക്കുന്നു. ഇന്നലെ വൈകിട്ട് ബ്രസീൽ മാച്ച് അത് കാരണം less than 2. ഇന്ന് അത്രയ്ക്ക് ആരാധകർ ഇല്ലാത്ത ടീമിന്റെ മാച്ച് still wc quarter final ആണല്ലോ. നൈറ്റ് ഇംഗ്ലണ്ട് മാച്ചും അപ്പൊ കൂടി 2.2 ആയി. നാളെയും മറ്റന്നാളും കളി ഇല്ല. So കളക്ഷൻ കൂടേണ്ടതാണ്. കൂടിയില്ലേലും കുറയാൻ ചാൻസ് ഇല്ല. (Wednesday/ thursday ടിക്കറ്റ് ചാർജ് കുറവാണെന്നു തോന്നുന്നു. അത് കൊണ്ടാണ് കൂടാൻ ചാൻസ് ഇല്ല എന്ന് പറഞ്ഞത് occuppancy കൂടുതൽ ആയിരുന്നാൽ പോലും) പിന്നെ ഫ്രൈഡേ തൊട്ടു ഷോസ് എത്ര കിട്ടും എന്നത് അനുസരിച്ചു ഇരിക്കും. 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk

----------


## misbah7722

> Palayil aade 2 cross cheyumo?
> 
> Sent from my Lenovo A7020a48 using Tapatalk


Avide oppam share 9th day cross cheithu 

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk

----------


## pnikhil007

> Kandillalo kandilalo enu ortheyulu.. Olichirunu thread vayichavaroke pongi thudangi


2 weeks ivar anubavicha vishamam onnu alochichu nokkikke.. s kuttiyum joeum okke keratha murukkukal illenna kette. Ivarude nattil itch guard sold out aayennu...



Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk

----------


## Raja Sha

> 2 weeks ivar anubavicha vishamam onnu alochichu nokkikke.. s kuttiyum joeum okke keratha murukkukal illenna kette. Ivarude nattil itch guard sold out aayennu...
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


ഇവർക്കൊക്കെ ഇങ്ങനെ ഉളുപ്പില്ലാതെ  മമ്മൂട്ടി filmsനെ 
തിരഞ്ഞുപിടിച്ചു താഴ്ത്തിക്കെട്ടൻ 
ദിവസ കൂലിയാണോ അതോ മാസക്കൂലിയാണോ?
ആരാണ് ഈ കൂലി കൊടുക്കുന്നത്??
എന്തായാലും നന്നായി അധ്വാനിക്കുന്നുണ്ട്.
പാവങ്ങൾ

----------


## Mike

Good post.....



> ഒപ്പം കാലിക്കറ്റ് മെട്രോ പ്രകാരം ആദ്യ വരം 23 ലക്ഷം 2nd വീക്ക്  45 ലക്ഷം ആയിരുന്നു figure. അതായത് 14 ദിവസം 45 ലക്ഷം. എബ്രഹാം ഇപ്പൊ 13 ദിവസം 46 ലക്ഷം. അതായത് കോഴിക്കോട് രണ്ടു വീക്കിൽ നേരിയ ലീഡ് അബ്രഹാമിന് തന്നെ. ഇനി  കൊച്ചി മൾട്ടി എടുത്താൽ എബ്രഹാം 80 ആയി. Withഓ out സിനെപോളിസ് എടുത്താൽ ഒപ്പം എത്ര ഉണ്ടാകും?,ഒന്ന് നോക്കിയെച്ചും പറ. പിന്നെ തിരുവനന്തപുരം ഒപ്പം 14 ദിവസം 80 എങ്ങാണ്ടെ ആരുന്നു നിങ്ങടെ തന്നെ കവടിയാർ രയന്റെ updates. എബ്രഹാം 13 ദിവസത്തിൽ 93 ലക്ഷവും. ഇനി tracked gross ആണെങ്കിൽ ഒപ്പം ഫൈനൽ 75 എങ്ങാണ്ടെ ആരുന്നു ഏരീസ് എന്ന് നിങ്ങൾ പറയുന്നു. എബ്രഹാം 16 ദിവസം കൊണ്ട് ഏരീസ്+ കാർണിവൽ tracked കളക്ഷൻ 70 ഉണ്ട്. ഇനി ഒപ്പം 14 ദിവസം കൊണ്ട് കളിച്ചത് 5500 ഷോസ്. 14 ദിവസം കൊണ്ട് കളിച്ചത് 8300 ഷോസ്. ഏതാണ്ട് 3000 ഷോസ് കൂടുതൽ. ഒപ്പം 14 ദിവസം കൊണ്ട് 21c ആണ് തള്ളിയത് അപ്പോൾ എബ്രഹാം 3000 ഷോ അധികം കളിച്ചപ്പോൾ ഒരു 5-6 c ഏറ്റവും കുറഞ്ഞത് എടുത്തിട്ടുണ്ടാകില്ലേ? 2 വീക്കിലെ എല്ലാ tracked കലക്ഷനും ഒരേ പോലെ തന്നെയോ അല്ലെങ്കിൽ അബ്രഹാമിന് ലീഡോ ഉണ്ട്. @Sidharthan @shivankutty
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk

----------


## Manoj

> ഒപ്പം കാലിക്കറ്റ് മെട്രോ പ്രകാരം ആദ്യ വരം 23 ലക്ഷം 2nd വീക്ക്  45 ലക്ഷം ആയിരുന്നു figure. അതായത് 14 ദിവസം 45 ലക്ഷം. എബ്രഹാം ഇപ്പൊ 13 ദിവസം 46 ലക്ഷം. അതായത് കോഴിക്കോട് രണ്ടു വീക്കിൽ നേരിയ ലീഡ് അബ്രഹാമിന് തന്നെ. ഇനി  കൊച്ചി മൾട്ടി എടുത്താൽ എബ്രഹാം 80 ആയി. Withഓ out സിനെപോളിസ് എടുത്താൽ ഒപ്പം എത്ര ഉണ്ടാകും?,ഒന്ന് നോക്കിയെച്ചും പറ. പിന്നെ തിരുവനന്തപുരം ഒപ്പം 14 ദിവസം 80 എങ്ങാണ്ടെ ആരുന്നു നിങ്ങടെ തന്നെ കവടിയാർ രയന്റെ updates. എബ്രഹാം 13 ദിവസത്തിൽ 93 ലക്ഷവും. ഇനി tracked gross ആണെങ്കിൽ ഒപ്പം ഫൈനൽ 75 എങ്ങാണ്ടെ ആരുന്നു ഏരീസ് എന്ന് നിങ്ങൾ പറയുന്നു. എബ്രഹാം 16 ദിവസം കൊണ്ട് ഏരീസ്+ കാർണിവൽ tracked കളക്ഷൻ 70 ഉണ്ട്. ഇനി ഒപ്പം 14 ദിവസം കൊണ്ട് കളിച്ചത് 5500 ഷോസ്. 14 ദിവസം കൊണ്ട് കളിച്ചത് 8300 ഷോസ്. ഏതാണ്ട് 3000 ഷോസ് കൂടുതൽ. ഒപ്പം 14 ദിവസം കൊണ്ട് 21c ആണ് തള്ളിയത് അപ്പോൾ എബ്രഹാം 3000 ഷോ അധികം കളിച്ചപ്പോൾ ഒരു 5-6 c ഏറ്റവും കുറഞ്ഞത് എടുത്തിട്ടുണ്ടാകില്ലേ? 2 വീക്കിലെ എല്ലാ tracked കലക്ഷനും ഒരേ പോലെ തന്നെയോ അല്ലെങ്കിൽ അബ്രഹാമിന് ലീഡോ ഉണ്ട്. @Sidharthan @shivankutty
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


Oppam tvpm multi 70 lakhs alle, athu Abraham marikadakkum, ippol thanne 70 aayennu thonnunnu..Kowdiar Mon nannayi collection kurachittundu, single screen 4 idathu kalichirinnu , first 2 weeks. Devipriya and sree 20 show minimum nadannu kaanum, single screen collection Sunday oppikkaam..Actual figures 1 cr mukalil urappaanu from 2 weeks

----------


## Manoj

> Good...
> Friday 90 varumo??


Friday kondu 90 ethanam, weekend kazhiyumbol 96-97, next Wednesday 1 cr urappikaam..July 12 nu puthiya rls varumbol nammal 1cr kadannirikkum. Final 1.1 okke pratheekshikkaam

----------


## misbah7722

Tvm multi naalathode 70l aakum... Will cross Oppam tomorrow or day after final run il 3rd aakum behind puli and aadu 2

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk

----------


## Manoj

Nghaa, varatte varatte, kayari varatte..

----------


## The wrong one

> Tvm multi naalathode 70l aakum... Will cross Oppam tomorrow or day after final run il 3rd aakum behind puli and aadu 2
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


Pinne evide aan ivar tracked collectionil Oppavum,MVTyum,Aadhiyum okke ASnu mukalil anennu parayunnath...veruthe oronn ang adichirakkuvano

Sent from my SM-T231 using Tapatalk

----------


## Manoj

Mot ee week also 5 shows in big screen, aries , padmanabha, kairali also, ithu ikkade best aanu in tvpm. Drishyam share 72 lakhs marikadakkumo ennu nokkaam

----------


## firecrown

> 


ithentha weekdaysil sundayekkal kooduthal shows? sunday 17 shows aayirunnu.
occupancy shokavumanu.

----------


## Rajamaanikyam

> Pinne evide aan ivar tracked collectionil Oppavum,MVTyum,Aadhiyum okke ASnu mukalil anennu parayunnath...veruthe oronn ang adichirakkuvano
> 
> Sent from my SM-T231 using Tapatalk


Swapnathil Balammama paranjirunnu MVT, Oppam, Aadhi yokke ABS nekkal valare munnilaanennu...

----------


## Manoj

Friday oru 350 show kittiyaal weekend minimum 75 lakhs share oppikkaam, athu kazhinju pinne aarum oppam, ramaleela paranju varilla

----------


## Keelezi Achu

> 


Holding strong  :Band:

----------


## Manoj

> Pinne evide aan ivar tracked collectionil Oppavum,MVTyum,Aadhiyum okke ASnu mukalil anennu parayunnath...veruthe oronn ang adichirakkuvano
> 
> Sent from my SM-T231 using Tapatalk


Ekm multi, Calicut collection, athu namukku final run il nokkaam

----------


## The wrong one

> Ekm multi, Calicut collection, athu namukku final run il nokkaam


Ekm Multi 1.30 engand an Oppam 17 days Including Cinepolis,cinepolis daily 2.5+ Collection undavum avide athum 54,45,34,30 okke an shows,Athengene ASumayi compare cheyyum

Sent from my SM-T231 using Tapatalk

----------


## roshy

> Ekm multi, Calicut collection, athu namukku final run il nokkaam


കാലിക്കറ്റ് മെട്രോ കളക്ഷൻ നെക്സ്റ്റ് വീക്ക് കറക്റ്റ് ചെയ്ത് വരുത്താൻ വല്ല വഴിയും ഉണ്ടോ ?🤔

----------


## Iyyer The Great

> Tvm multi naalathode 70l aakum... Will cross Oppam tomorrow or day after final run il 3rd aakum behind puli and aadu 2
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


 :Yahoo:   :Yahoo:

----------


## Iyyer The Great

> Pinne evide aan ivar tracked collectionil Oppavum,MVTyum,Aadhiyum okke ASnu mukalil anennu parayunnath...veruthe oronn ang adichirakkuvano
> 
> Sent from my SM-T231 using Tapatalk


Oppam time il multi aayitt only Aries..

ASnu Aries and carnival.. Naturally Aries collection split aayi..

So Aries maathram eduth oppam higher ennu  :Laughing: 

In reality, multiyil AS crossed Oppam lifetime collection before 20 days..Single screen il aanenkil AS 4 theatres il kidlilan occupancy il odi...

Tvm multi or single screen..ethu eduthaalum AS leading..

----------


## Iyyer The Great

> Ekm Multi 1.30 engand an Oppam 17 days Including Cinepolis,cinepolis daily 2.5+ Collection undavum avide athum 54,45,34,30 okke an shows,Athengene ASumayi compare cheyyum
> 
> Sent from my SM-T231 using Tapatalk


Yes.
Vanitha vineethayil record shows..Majestic il nalla collection.
varappuzha il 15 lakhs varum...
Ithokke vere..

----------


## Raja Sha

ഇങ്ങനെയൊന്നും വിശദീകരിക്കരുത്.
അവർക്കൊന്നും മനസ്സിലാവുകയില്ല.
അഥവാ മനസ്സിലാക്കാൻ കൂട്ടക്കുകയില്ല.
കാരണം അവർ കുട്ടികളല്ലേ...

----------


## misbah7722

> Yes.
> Vanitha vineethayil record shows..Majestic il nalla collection.
> varappuzha il 15 lakhs varum...
> Ithokke vere..


Maatram alla main single il balla lead varum.. Abru second wekend adakkam hf adichat aanu കവിതയില്*.. Oppam okke otta hf show ഇല്ലായിരുന്നു 

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk

----------


## Iyyer The Great

> Maatram alla main single il balla lead varum.. Abru second wekend adakkam hf adichat aanu കവിതയില്*.. Oppam okke otta hf show ഇല്ലായിരുന്നു 
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


Yes...  :Yes:

----------


## ikka

> 


Adipoli...More than expectation...More than Monday...

----------


## udaips

> Metroyil vanna colln vechu 29 lakhs plus undu from Calicut single screen... 54 endo aanu two weeks apsara plus Sree colln... ee week varatte... oppam onnum ingane kanakku kooti eduthal manasilavum lalettan padathinde thallu... tgf paranjondu varanda... adinum thallundu...


Apsara + Sree collection around 46 aanu... Oppam Radha 2 week collectionum almost same aanu... Oppam had PVS film city and AS has Regal... Ini Oppam ivide track cheythu kanda 5 week Metro collection 87L aanu... with 5th week collection as 13.8L.. so svabhavikamayum final runil 1Cr cross cheythittundavum... As per Metro AS 2nd week Apsara 11L and Sree 5L aanu... athayathu around 16 in 2nd week... ini munnootu engane pokum ennu nokkaam..

----------


## MANNADIAR

> Apsara + Sree collection Rund 46 aanu... Oppam Radha 2 week collectionum almost same aanu... Oppam had PVS film city and AS has Regal... Ini Oppam ivide track cheythu kanda 5 week Metro collection 87L aanu... with 5th week collection as 13.8L.. so svabhavikamayum final runil 1Cr cross cheythittundavum... As per Metro AS 2nd week Apsara 11L and Sree 5L aanu... athayathu around 16 in 2nd week... ini munnootu engane pokum ennu nokkaam..


Abraham ee colln metro vannirunno??? Photo screenshot onnum Kandadai orkunilla... @yatra @manij bhai colln wrong alle

----------


## shivankuty

> Apsara + Sree collection Rund 46 aanu... Oppam Radha 2 week collectionum almost same aanu... Oppam had PVS film city and AS has Regal... Ini Oppam ivide track cheythu kanda 5 week Metro collection 87L aanu... with 5th week collection as 13.8L.. so svabhavikamayum final runil 1Cr cross cheythittundavum... As per Metro AS 2nd week Apsara 11L and Sree 5L aanu... athayathu around 16 in 2nd week... ini munnootu engane pokum ennu nokkaam..


Oppam final 1.11cr

Sent from my P7072G using Tapatalk

----------


## MANNADIAR

> Oppam final 1.11cr
> 
> Sent from my P7072G using Tapatalk


Aa photo onnu post cheyumo metromanoramayude

----------


## shivankuty

> Ekm Multi 1.30 engand an Oppam 17 days Including Cinepolis,cinepolis daily 2.5+ Collection undavum avide athum 54,45,34,30 okke an shows,Athengene ASumayi compare cheyyum
> 
> Sent from my SM-T231 using Tapatalk


Oppam first day matrame 40 shows undyrnolu...2nd day thottu 28 shows aayrnu...

Sent from my P7072G using Tapatalk

----------


## shivankuty

> Aa photo onnu post cheyumo metromanoramayude


Metromanormyude kayyil illa...movieplanetnte top calicut grossl und

Sent from my P7072G using Tapatalk

----------


## udaips

> Abraham ee colln metro vannirunno??? Photo screenshot onnum Kandadai orkunilla... @yatra @manij bhai colln wrong alle


Manorama e-paper July 1 thottu paid aakki... athu kondu Kozhikode ulla aarenkilum newspapernte pic ittale athu kanan kazhiyu... Ee numbers aanu metroyil vannathennu palarum paranju kettu..

----------


## shivankuty

> Yes.
> Vanitha vineethayil record shows..Majestic il nalla collection.
> varappuzha il 15 lakhs varum...
> Ithokke vere..


Varapuzha kazhnja week open aaythale ullu...athinu munp 15lacs aayo...bmsil koodthal seatsm blockd aanu...
Thodupuzha shirvad + silver hills + vanitha + central + majestic+ casino kazhnja Sunday vare 88 lacs aayi..abrahamnte kochi multym ee single screen collctnm ellam koode kootya polum oppathnte kochi multi matram cross chyan iniyum 30 lacs venm...

Sent from my P7072G using Tapatalk

----------


## Kuruvila

> Manorama e-paper July 1 thottu paid aakki... athu kondu Kozhikode ulla aarenkilum newspapernte pic ittale athu kanan kazhiyu... Ee numbers aanu metroyil vannathennu palarum paranju kettu..


Mm റിപ്പോർട്ട് എന്റെ കയ്യിൽ ഉണ്ട്...പക്ഷെ ഇതിൽ നിന്ന് ഒരു പിക്കും upload ആകില്ല😢

Sent from my 1201 using Tapatalk

----------


## udaips

> Mm റിപ്പോർട്ട് എന്റെ കയ്യിൽ ഉണ്ട്...പക്ഷെ ഇതിൽ നിന്ന് ഒരു പിക്കും upload ആകില്ല😢
> 
> Sent from my 1201 using Tapatalk


Values correct aano?...

----------


## Kuruvila

> Values correct aano?...


Athe.. 

Sent from my 1201 using Tapatalk

----------


## KOBRA

> Nee kurch munp ivdthe ikka fans tvm collctn itta page nokkda...appo ith viswasneeym aayrno???ningal idumbo authentic namml idumbo thallu aeth vakayile aerpada
> 
> Sent from my P7072G using Tapatalk


Kavadi rajane tvm collection wrong anu

Tvm tracked collelction tanne 70 l undu. Single screen collection around 50l  varum four theaTer

----------


## shivankuty

> Kavadi rajane tvm collection wrong anu
> 
> Tvm tracked collelction tanne 70 l undu. Single screen collection around 50l  varum four theaTer


Aa 70l itta pagente karym thannanu prnjath...

Sent from my P7072G using Tapatalk

----------


## KOBRA

> Varapuzha kazhnja week open aaythale ullu...athinu munp 15lacs aayo...bmsil koodthal seatsm blockd aanu...
> Thodupuzha shirvad + silver hills + vanitha + central + majestic+ casino kazhnja Sunday vare 88 lacs aayi..abrahamnte kochi multym ee single screen collctnm ellam koode kootya polum oppathnte kochi multi matram cross chyan iniyum 30 lacs venm...
> 
> Sent from my P7072G using Tapatalk


Event piri vetti ennu thonnunu.vivarakedu matram vilichu parayunnu

----------


## KOBRA

> Avde ella showsm hf pic nee kando???15 lacs gross avdnu varilla...athum 5 divsm kond late release aaya movie
> 
> Sent from my P7072G using Tapatalk


M cinema varapuza.sataurdY Sunday Ella showyum hf ayirunnu.ivide aro track chethittundu
15l lifetime kittum ennanu uddeshichathu.

----------


## KOBRA

Shivan kitty  oppam cochi multi collelction etryanu?

----------


## shivankuty

> Event piri vetti ennu thonnunu.vivarakedu matram vilichu parayunnu


Onnude sradhichu vaych noku
Abrhm kochi multi + ee track chyuna 6 theatrs 1.7cr(final varatte)
Oppam kochi multi alone 1.98cr
Ithukoodathe Abraham kalicha pole trptnra central , vanitha,thdpzha ashirvad, aluva matha okke oppavm nannyi odytund...athnte gross aryla...but athum koode nkyal abrhmnekal minm 1cr diffrnce varum
Ivde aaro erankulth oppathekal gross abrhmnu undennu parnjond ittenae ullu

Sent from my P7072G using Tapatalk

----------


## shivankuty

> Shivan kitty  oppam cochi multi collelction etryanu?


1.98cr

Sent from my P7072G using Tapatalk

----------


## bellari

> Onnude sradhichu vaych noku
> Abrhm kochi multi + ee track chyuna 6 theatrs 1.7cr(final varatte)
> Oppam kochi multi alone 1.98cr
> Ithukoodathe Abraham kalicha pole trptnra central , vanitha,thdpzha ashirvad, aluva matha okke oppavm nannyi odytund...athnte gross aryla...but athum koode nkyal abrhmnekal minm 1cr diffrnce varum
> Ivde aaro erankulth oppathekal gross abrhmnu undennu parnjond ittenae ullu
> 
> Sent from my P7072G using Tapatalk


Piri serikkum vettiyo thodupuzha okke idukki district aanu ..Ni oppam vs abraham kavitha vachu compare cheyyu mone dinesha

----------


## KOBRA

> Onnude sradhichu vaych noku
> Abrhm kochi multi + ee track chyuna 6 theatrs 1.7cr(final varatte)
> Oppam kochi multi alone 1.98cr
> Ithukoodathe Abraham kalicha pole trptnra central , vanitha,thdpzha ashirvad, aluva matha okke oppavm nannyi odytund...athnte gross aryla...but athum koode nkyal abrhmnekal minm 1cr diffrnce varum
> Ivde aaro erankulth oppathekal gross abrhmnu undennu parnjond ittenae ullu
> 
> Sent from my P7072G using Tapatalk


Ninte Ella samsayavum ithu mattum
ഒപ്പം കാലിക്കറ്റ് മെട്രോ പ്രകാരം ആദ്യ വരം 23 ലക്ഷം 2nd വീക്ക് 45 ലക്ഷം ആയിരുന്നു figure. അതായത് 14 ദിവസം 45 ലക്ഷം. എബ്രഹാം ഇപ്പൊ 13 ദിവസം 46 ലക്ഷം. അതായത് കോഴിക്കോട് രണ്ടു വീക്കിൽ നേരിയ ലീഡ് അബ്രഹാമിന് തന്നെ. ഇനി കൊച്ചി മൾട്ടി എടുത്താൽ എബ്രഹാം 80 ആയി. Withഓ out സിനെപോളിസ് എടുത്താൽ ഒപ്പം എത്ര ഉണ്ടാകും?,ഒന്ന് നോക്കിയെച്ചും പറ. പിന്നെ തിരുവനന്തപുരം ഒപ്പം 14 ദിവസം 80 എങ്ങാണ്ടെ ആരുന്നു നിങ്ങടെ തന്നെ കവടിയാർ രയന്റെ updates. എബ്രഹാം 13 ദിവസത്തിൽ 93 ലക്ഷവും. (Wrong anu enkkilum )ഇനി tracked gross ആണെങ്കിൽ ഒപ്പം ഫൈനൽ 75 എങ്ങാണ്ടെ ആരുന്നു ഏരീസ് എന്ന് നിങ്ങൾ പറയുന്നു. എബ്രഹാം 16 ദിവസം കൊണ്ട് ഏരീസ്+ കാർണിവൽ tracked കളക്ഷൻ 70 ഉണ്ട്. ഇനി ഒപ്പം 14 ദിവസം കൊണ്ട് കളിച്ചത് 5500 ഷോസ്. 14 ദിവസം കൊണ്ട് കളിച്ചത് 8300 ഷോസ്. ഏതാണ്ട് 3000 ഷോസ് കൂടുതൽ. ഒപ്പം 14 ദിവസം കൊണ്ട് 21c ആണ് തള്ളിയത് അപ്പോൾ എബ്രഹാം 3000 ഷോ അധികം കളിച്ചപ്പോൾ ഒരു 5-6 c ഏറ്റവും കുറഞ്ഞത് എടുത്തിട്ടുണ്ടാകില്ലേ? 2 വീക്കിലെ എല്ലാ tracked കലക്ഷനും ഒരേ പോലെ തന്നെയോ അല്ലെങ്കിൽ അബ്രഹാമിന് ലീഡോ ഉണ്ട്.

----------


## shivankuty

> M cinema varapuza.sataurdY Sunday Ella showyum hf ayirunnu.ivide aro track chethittundu
> 15l lifetime kittum ennanu uddeshichathu.


Mcinmsl abrhm kalikunna scrrente capcty 244...ticket rate 118....athayth oru shw hf aayal 28800..oru dvsm ella showym hf aayal 1.15lac...ningal paranja pole 15l varnmnkl 14 divsm ella showym hf aavnm...athu nadkmo late release aaya oru movieku???max 5lacs varum

Sent from my P7072G using Tapatalk

----------


## shivankuty

> Piri serikkum vettiyo thodupuzha okke idukki district aanu ..Ni oppam vs abraham kavitha vachu compare cheyyu mone dinesha


Thodpzha koodi ulpetta gross aanu available athond prnjtha...oppathnem abrhmntem saritha vs kavitha gross aryamo??

Sent from my P7072G using Tapatalk

----------


## shivankuty

> Ninte Ella samsayavum ithu mattum
> ഒപ്പം കാലിക്കറ്റ് മെട്രോ പ്രകാരം ആദ്യ വരം 23 ലക്ഷം 2nd വീക്ക് 45 ലക്ഷം ആയിരുന്നു figure. അതായത് 14 ദിവസം 45 ലക്ഷം. എബ്രഹാം ഇപ്പൊ 13 ദിവസം 46 ലക്ഷം. അതായത് കോഴിക്കോട് രണ്ടു വീക്കിൽ നേരിയ ലീഡ് അബ്രഹാമിന് തന്നെ. ഇനി കൊച്ചി മൾട്ടി എടുത്താൽ എബ്രഹാം 80 ആയി. Withഓ out സിനെപോളിസ് എടുത്താൽ ഒപ്പം എത്ര ഉണ്ടാകും?,ഒന്ന് നോക്കിയെച്ചും പറ. പിന്നെ തിരുവനന്തപുരം ഒപ്പം 14 ദിവസം 80 എങ്ങാണ്ടെ ആരുന്നു നിങ്ങടെ തന്നെ കവടിയാർ രയന്റെ updates. എബ്രഹാം 13 ദിവസത്തിൽ 93 ലക്ഷവും. (Wrong anu enkkilum )ഇനി tracked gross ആണെങ്കിൽ ഒപ്പം ഫൈനൽ 75 എങ്ങാണ്ടെ ആരുന്നു ഏരീസ് എന്ന് നിങ്ങൾ പറയുന്നു. എബ്രഹാം 16 ദിവസം കൊണ്ട് ഏരീസ്+ കാർണിവൽ tracked കളക്ഷൻ 70 ഉണ്ട്. ഇനി ഒപ്പം 14 ദിവസം കൊണ്ട് കളിച്ചത് 5500 ഷോസ്. 14 ദിവസം കൊണ്ട് കളിച്ചത് 8300 ഷോസ്. ഏതാണ്ട് 3000 ഷോസ് കൂടുതൽ. ഒപ്പം 14 ദിവസം കൊണ്ട് 21c ആണ് തള്ളിയത് അപ്പോൾ എബ്രഹാം 3000 ഷോ അധികം കളിച്ചപ്പോൾ ഒരു 5-6 c ഏറ്റവും കുറഞ്ഞത് എടുത്തിട്ടുണ്ടാകില്ലേ? 2 വീക്കിലെ എല്ലാ tracked കലക്ഷനും ഒരേ പോലെ തന്നെയോ അല്ലെങ്കിൽ അബ്രഹാമിന് ലീഡോ ഉണ്ട്.


Calicut oppam PVS koodi undrnu...abrhm avde illa..pinne oppam final 1.11cr aanu...abrhm evdm vare pokum??
Tvm gross 80 lacs ennu evde Kandu???angne oru update illa ennanu arivu...tvm final 2cr+ und
Oppam thallila ennu Njan prnjo...purth pryna pole 40cr gross ivde arenklm prnjtndo???
Pinne shows difference....oppam kalichath onam timl aanu...athyth weekdayslm weekend pole collctn varuna time...abrhm off season aanu...sat & sun matre collctn undavu...athu available tracks collctnte occpncy nkyal manslavm...weekdaysl oppathnu occpncy koodi koodi aanu vannath...nerae marich abrhmnu kurnjm vannu...ivde abrhmnu weekend pole weekdayslm collctn thalli...


Sent from my P7072G using Tapatalk

----------


## Antonio

Ee page okke oru screenshot eduthu vekkanam ennu thonnunnu... Chila points und..

----------


## ACHOOTTY

ee koothrakalae onnum adichu purthaakkaan aarum ille............rathri muzhuvn rakkozhikale pole kuru potti olichu nadakkunna janmangal....................koothara thalli malathi loka thallappante oppam okke aayi aano compare cheyyunney..............1st weekil aadaridra padam maryadhakku oru single screenil HF adichittilla..........biggies..like radha and sariitha . sariitha okke adya week thane HO aayirunnu.  athaanu kootha multi trrackum thallum kondu alakkan varunney............

400 chow kalicha aa koothra padathe okke aanodey   erd weekilum 530 show kalikkunna abraham aayi thrathamyam cheyyunney............ikka fanse ningalkku vere pani ille...............ee choriyan puzhukkal rodhnam thudarum athu avattakalude janmam aanu....athu olichu thanne theerum.

----------


## jumail pala

> ee koothrakalae onnum adichu purthaakkaan aarum ille............rathri muzhuvn rakkozhikale pole kuru potti olichu nadakkunna janmangal....................koothara thalli malathi loka thallappante oppam okke aayi aano compare cheyyunney..............1st weekil aadaridra padam maryadhakku oru single screenil HF adichittilla..........biggies..like radha and sariitha . sariitha okke adya week thane HO aayirunnu.  athaanu kootha multi trrackum thallum kondu alakkan varunney............
> 
> 400 chow kalicha aa koothra padathe okke aanodey   erd weekilum 530 show kalikkunna abraham aayi thrathamyam cheyyunney............ikka fanse ningalkku vere pani ille...............ee choriyan puzhukkal rodhnam thudarum athu avattakalude janmam aanu....athu olichu thanne theerum.



athu anu...aa makrikkalku marupadi kodukkunavarey paranja madhi

----------


## vickyfire

[QUOTE=ACHOOTTY;8333214]ee koothrakalae onnum adichu purthaakkaan aarum ille............rathri muzhuvn rakkozhikale pole kuru potti olichu nadakkunna janmangal....................koothara thalli malathi loka thallappante oppam okke aayi aano compare cheyyunney..............1st weekil aadaridra padam maryadhakku oru single screenil HF adichittilla..........biggies..like radha and sariitha . sariitha okke adya week thane HO aayirunnu.  athaanu kootha multi trrackum thallum kondu alakkan varunney............

400 chow kalicha aa koothra padathe okke aanodey   erd weekilum 530 show kalikkunna abraham aayi thrathamyam cheyyunney............ikka fanse ningalkku vere pani ille...............ee choriyan puzhukkal rodhnam thudarum athu avattakalude janmam aanu....athu olichu thanne theerum.[/QUOTE @admins celebrity insult.....pinne abhraham nu tracked center's il oopathinta collection polum illa ennu arinjapol ivanokke kuru potti olikkuka aanallo

Sent from my Infinix X573 using Tapatalk

----------


## KOBRA

> Calicut oppam PVS koodi undrnu...abrhm avde illa..pinne oppam final 1.11cr aanu...abrhm evdm vare pokum??
> Tvm gross 80 lacs ennu evde Kandu???angne oru update illa ennanu arivu...tvm final 2cr+ und
> Oppam thallila ennu Njan prnjo...purth pryna pole 40cr gross ivde arenklm prnjtndo???
> Pinne shows difference....oppam kalichath onam timl aanu...athyth weekdayslm weekend pole collctn varuna time...abrhm off season aanu...sat & sun matre collctn undavu...athu available tracks collctnte occpncy nkyal manslavm...weekdaysl oppathnu occpncy koodi koodi aanu vannath...nerae marich abrhmnu kurnjm vannu...ivde abrhmnu weekend pole weekdayslm collctn thalli...
> 
> 
> Sent from my P7072G using Tapatalk


Oppatinu pvs undu enkkil  Abs reegal undu. Oppam final collection okke avide nilkatte. 14 daysil oppam 21 Kodi talli 5000+ shows vechu. Appole 14 daysil  Ella centerilum equal ayi pokunna Abs with 8000 shows etra undakum.

----------


## Sidharthan

> ee koothrakalae onnum adichu purthaakkaan aarum ille............rathri muzhuvn rakkozhikale pole kuru potti olichu nadakkunna janmangal....................koothara thalli malathi loka thallappante oppam okke aayi aano compare cheyyunney..............1st weekil aadaridra padam maryadhakku oru single screenil HF adichittilla..........biggies..like radha and sariitha . sariitha okke adya week thane HO aayirunnu.  athaanu kootha multi trrackum thallum kondu alakkan varunney............
> 
> 400 chow kalicha aa koothra padathe okke aanodey   erd weekilum 530 show kalikkunna abraham aayi thrathamyam cheyyunney............ikka fanse ningalkku vere pani ille...............ee choriyan puzhukkal rodhnam thudarum athu avattakalude janmam aanu....athu olichu thanne theerum.


Samsakaaram ilatha orale ulu ivde..Athe ningale thanne..namichu

Sent from my Lenovo A7020a48 using Tapatalk

----------


## maryland

> Samsakaaram ilatha orale ulu ivde..Athe ningale thanne..namichu
> 
> Sent from my Lenovo A7020a48 using Tapatalk


Good observation.. :Goodpost:  :Rockon:

----------


## Manoj

> Oppatinu pvs undu enkkil  Abs reegal undu. Oppam final collection okke avide nilkatte. 14 daysil oppam 21 Kodi talli 5000+ shows vechu. Appole 14 daysil  Ella centerilum equal ayi pokunna Abs with 8000 shows etra undakum.


Kaaranavarkku aduppilum thooraam, pillerku muttathum paadilla, athaanu shaasthram

----------


## Manoj

> കാലിക്കറ്റ് മെട്രോ കളക്ഷൻ നെക്സ്റ്റ് വീക്ക് കറക്റ്റ് ചെയ്ത് വരുത്താൻ വല്ല വഴിയും ഉണ്ടോ ?🤔


Ellaa padangalkum service charge okke kurachaanu idunnathu, nammalkm anganeye varu

----------


## ikka



----------


## KOBRA

@ Manoj macha TVm single screen collection edukkanam . kavadi Rajan annyaa mukkal anu.
Ayalu boxofficeil kurachittu. Hit chartil  one cr cross chethu ennu mozinjittundu TVM.

----------


## ikka

#*AbrahaminteSanthathikal* TVM Plexes 17 Days Gross : ₹67.85LAriesplex - ₹29.52LMOT Carnival - ₹26.50LGreen Field Carnival - ₹11.82LHighest Malayalam Grosser In TVM Plexes In 2018Previous Best - #Aadhi - ₹66L

----------


## wayanadan

> ee koothrakalae onnum adichu purthaakkaan aarum ille............rathri muzhuvn rakkozhikale pole kuru potti olichu nadakkunna janmangal....................koothara thalli malathi loka thallappante oppam okke aayi aano compare cheyyunney..............1st weekil aadaridra padam maryadhakku oru single screenil HF adichittilla..........biggies..like radha and sariitha . sariitha okke adya week thane HO aayirunnu.  athaanu kootha multi trrackum thallum kondu alakkan varunney............
> 
> 400 chow kalicha aa koothra padathe okke aanodey   erd weekilum 530 show kalikkunna abraham aayi thrathamyam cheyyunney............ikka fanse ningalkku vere pani ille...............ee choriyan puzhukkal rodhnam thudarum athu avattakalude janmam aanu....athu olichu thanne theerum.


*chorinju angu pokatte enu karuthiyal pore*

----------


## ikka

Near 45 CR in world wide and 14000+ Shows in WW.
 Still holding 510+ Shows in kerala and completed 10300+ Shows in Kerala box office. #*AbrahaminteSanthathikal*

----------


## Manoj

> @ Manoj macha TVm single screen collection edukkanam . kavadi Rajan annyaa mukkal anu.
> Ayalu boxofficeil kurachittu. Hit chartil  one cr cross chethu ennu mozinjittundu TVM.


1cr cross cheythennu urappalle, minimum 1.1cr varanam, from 2 weeks..Calicut also 35lakhs share undu , gross 75 okke varendathaanu

----------


## Manoj

> #*AbrahaminteSanthathikal* TVM Plexes 17 Days Gross : ₹67.85LAriesplex - ₹29.52LMOT Carnival - ₹26.50LGreen Field Carnival - ₹11.82LHighest Malayalam Grosser In TVM Plexes In 2018Previous Best - #Aadhi - ₹66L


Innu kondu 70 aakendathanu

----------


## Manoj

Theevandi rls ee week um illa, my story confirmation koduthittilla, ee aazchayum Abraham thanne kondu pokumennu thonnunnu

----------


## ikka



----------


## KOBRA

> 1cr cross cheythennu urappalle, minimum 1.1cr varanam, from 2 weeks..*Calicut also 35lakhs share undu , gross 75 okke varendathaanu*


Apsara + sree ano ?

----------


## Devarajan Master

Well said Mannadiar

----------


## KOBRA

> Theevandi rls ee week um illa, my story confirmation koduthittilla, ee aazchayum Abraham thanne kondu pokumennu thonnunnu


*Good theevandium  my story yum illa enkkil nammude share lifetime near 15 cr varum 
*

----------


## ACHOOTTY

> Oppatinu pvs undu enkkil  Abs reegal undu. Oppam final collection okke avide nilkatte. 14 daysil oppam 21 Kodi talli 5000+ shows vechu. Appole 14 daysil  Ella centerilum equal ayi pokunna Abs with 8000 shows etra undakum.


ningalkku okke vattano Bhai...................adya week.............ABS - 630 sh per day............Oppam - 368 sh / day.     2nd week  - ABS - 600/sh day  -  Oppam - 375 sh / day.  3rd week  - ABS - 517 sh / day - Oppam - 394 sh / day           ini adya week ABS  90%  odiyaa thanne pore...........minimum 200 sh advantage with 90% collection in 1st week.  ini koppam  adya week ile avastha aa threadil thanne undu................adya day okke compare cheyyathirikkunnath bedham...........oozham aayirunnu first.    pinne onam kittiya advatange 10 days aanu oppathinte highlight..............appozhum aa padm kalichathu.............375  show aanu..................immade padam 2nd weekilum engine aanu poyath ennu ividathe updates kandallo............prathyekichu single screen okke thakarthu vaari.............aa weekilum show advantage..................more thaan 225 shws for abraham.     ini 2nd week 60% collection eduthaal koode  oppathinte 100% inu aduthu aavum.  so adya week kittiya huge advantage....+ oru 200 show advantage.............vachu thanne............ABS evide aanu ennu orthoode.      pinne athinte collection...16 day kondu.............22 cr okke thalliyavanmaar....................athum ee 370 shw vachu.....................ithinu churungiyathu.....32 cr thalliyaalum aarum onnum parayilla.   so maheshinte prathikaravum,  aravindante sandhadhikalum okke 25 cr nedi ennu namukku parayendi varum.

ini tracked aanel polum..............TVM, CLT okke 2 week collection vare ABS ine thottittilla.................

----------


## wayanadan

> Theevandi rls ee week um illa, my story confirmation koduthittilla, ee aazchayum Abraham thanne kondu pokumennu thonnunnu


*neerali 12nu undo ??*

----------


## david john

> *Good theevandium  my story yum illa enkkil nammude share lifetime near 15 cr varum 
> *


Show count best of ikka after 2010 ....

----------


## KOBRA

> ningalkku okke vattano Bhai...................adya week.............ABS - 630 sh per day............Oppam - 368 sh / day.     2nd week  - ABS - 600/sh day  -  Oppam - 375 sh / day.  3rd week  - *ABS - 517 sh / day* - Oppam - 394 sh / day           ini adya week ABS  90%  odiyaa thanne pore...........minimum 200 sh advantage with 90% collection in 1st week.  ini koppam  adya week ile avastha aa threadil thanne undu................adya day okke compare cheyyathirikkunnath bedham...........oozham aayirunnu first.    pinne onam kittiya advatange 10 days aanu oppathinte highlight..............appozhum aa padm kalichathu.............375  show aanu..................immade padam 2nd weekilum engine aanu poyath ennu ividathe updates kandallo............prathyekichu single screen okke thakarthu vaari.............aa weekilum show advantage..................more thaan 225 shws for abraham.     ini 2nd week 60% collection eduthaal koode  oppathinte 100% inu aduthu aavum.  so adya week kittiya huge advantage....+ oru 200 show advantage.............vachu thanne............ABS evide aanu ennu orthoode.      pinne athinte collection...16 day kondu.............22 cr okke thalliyavanmaar....................athum ee 370 shw vachu.....................ithinu churungiyathu.....32 cr thalliyaalum aarum onnum parayilla.   so maheshinte prathikaravum,  aravindante sandhadhikalum okke 25 cr nedi ennu namukku parayendi varum.
> 
> ini tracked aanel polum..............TVM, CLT okke 2 week collection vare ABS ine thottittilla.................


Pinnalla . evente okke varattu chorikku marupidi kodukkathirkkunnathu engnaynu?

ABS Third week around 530 shows undu pala centirilum extra add ayittundu.

----------


## ACHOOTTY

> Pinnalla . evente okke varattu chorikku marupidi kodukkathirkkunnathu engnaynu?
> 
> ABS Third week around 530 shows undu pala centirilum extra add ayittundu.


kodukkaam.....nalla chimittan marupadi..........avarude udhesathinu athaanu maru marunnu..................

ningal kanakku pusthakam thurannittu enthe avanmaar angeekarikkum ennu thonnunudo...........iAntonyude adya padam aaaya  Rasathanthra thil thudangiya thallu aanu athu ippozhum  ATBB -IH ennu vadhikkunna aalkkar aanu........manikyathinum mukalil.............aarenkilum kanakkuvachu marupadi kodukkukuvo ee urulanmaarkku..............tvm vittal clt ethum...........clt vittam multiyil keri thoongum.........athu vittal PVS il keri pidikkum.........pinne nere thalluwala collection edukkum athum vittal kavadiyaar rajan asrayam.................ithaanu teams.

----------


## KOBRA

> kodukkaam.....nalla chimittan marupadi..........avarude udhesathinu athaanu maru marunnu..................
> 
> ningal kanakku pusthakam thurannittu enthe avanmaar angeekarikkum ennu thonnunudo...........iAntonyude adya padam aaaya  Rasathanthra thil thudangiya thallu aanu athu ippozhum  ATBB -IH ennu vadhikkunna aalkkar aanu........manikyathinum mukalil.............aarenkilum kanakkuvachu marupadi kodukkukuvo ee urulanmaarkku..............tvm vittal clt ethum...........clt vittam multiyil keri thoongum.........athu vittal PVS il keri pidikkum.........pinne nere thalluwala collection edukkum athum vittal kavadiyaar rajan asrayam.................ithaanu teams.


* Illa avenamru marupidi paranje patu 
14 days (5000+ shows  oppathinte  real collection etrayanu ? oppam  ini 21 cr enkkil  abs 25 cr
14 days (8000+ shows  ABS collection etrayanu  ? 
*

----------


## Rangeela

> Tvm multi naalathode 70l aakum... Will cross Oppam tomorrow or day after final run il 3rd aakum behind puli and aadu 2
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


 :Namichu:  :Namichu:  :Namichu:

----------


## Rangeela

> * Illa avenamru marupidi paranje patu 
> 14 days (5000+ shows  oppathinte collection etrayanu ?
> 14 days (8000+ shows  ABS collection etrayanu  ?
> *


 parayoolla  :Nono:  :Nono:  :Nono:

----------


## perumal

> ningalkku okke vattano Bhai...................adya week.............ABS - 630 sh per day............Oppam - 368 sh / day.     2nd week  - ABS - 600/sh day  -  Oppam - 375 sh / day.  3rd week  - ABS - 517 sh / day - Oppam - 394 sh / day           ini adya week ABS  90%  odiyaa thanne pore...........minimum 200 sh advantage with 90% collection in 1st week.  ini koppam  adya week ile avastha aa threadil thanne undu................adya day okke compare cheyyathirikkunnath bedham...........oozham aayirunnu first.    pinne onam kittiya advatange 10 days aanu oppathinte highlight..............appozhum aa padm kalichathu.............375  show aanu..................immade padam 2nd weekilum engine aanu poyath ennu ividathe updates kandallo............prathyekichu single screen okke thakarthu vaari.............aa weekilum show advantage..................more thaan 225 shws for abraham.     ini 2nd week 60% collection eduthaal koode  oppathinte 100% inu aduthu aavum.  so adya week kittiya huge advantage....+ oru 200 show advantage.............vachu thanne............ABS evide aanu ennu orthoode.      pinne athinte collection...16 day kondu.............22 cr okke thalliyavanmaar....................athum ee 370 shw vachu.....................ithinu churungiyathu.....32 cr thalliyaalum aarum onnum parayilla.   so maheshinte prathikaravum,  aravindante sandhadhikalum okke 25 cr nedi ennu namukku parayendi varum.
> 
> ini tracked aanel polum..............TVM, CLT okke 2 week collection vare ABS ine thottittilla.................


Adya week
ABS - 630 sh per day............Oppam - 368 sh / day.     

So abrahaminu verum 58% occupancy undel 100% oppam occupancy  :Laughing:  (Abraham nalla kidu aayi odiya time anenu orkane  :Laughing: )

2nd week  - ABS - 600/sh day  -  Oppam - 375 sh / day.  

AS nu 62% occupancy undel  oppam100% occupancy ku samam (oppam 2nd week avasanichath multies il 33% occupancy vech  :Ennekollu: )


3rd week  - ABS - 517 sh / day - Oppam - 394 sh / day        

AS nu 76% occupancy =  oppam100%

 :Laughing:

----------


## PunchHaaji

> Adya week
> ABS - 630 sh per day............Oppam - 368 sh / day.     
> 
> So abrahaminu verum 58% occupancy undel 100% oppam occupancy  (Abraham nalla kidu aayi odiya time anenu orkane )
> 
> 2nd week  - ABS - 600/sh day  -  Oppam - 375 sh / day.  
> 
> AS nu 62% occupancy undel  oppam100% occupancy ku samam (oppam 2nd week avasanichath multies il 33% occupancy vech )
> 
> ...


Oppam irangiyapozhatheyum ippozhatheyum ticket rateum thammil nalla difference und. Some of the theatres renovated to 2k/4k and hiked the charges.

----------


## KOBRA

> Adya week
> ABS - 630 sh per day............Oppam - 368 sh / day.     
> 
> So abrahaminu verum 58% occupancy undel 100% oppam occupancy  (Abraham nalla kidu aayi odiya time anenu orkane )
> 
> 2nd week  - ABS - 600/sh day  -  Oppam - 375 sh / day.  
> 
> AS nu 62% occupancy undel  oppam100% occupancy ku samam (oppam 2nd week avasanichath multies il 33% occupancy vech )
> 
> ...


*Avenmarude oppam collection vechu compare cheyukayanu enkkil ABS ippole drisym recrod thakarthittundu*  :Laughing:

----------


## jumail pala

> * Illa avenamru marupidi paranje patu 
> 14 days (5000+ shows  oppathinte  real collection etrayanu ? oppam  ini 21 cr enkkil  abs 25 cr
> 14 days (8000+ shows  ABS collection etrayanu  ? 
> *


 @shivankuty ithiney patti oru 2 vakku....ela yettan fan ayi charcha nadathi itta madhi

----------


## Rangeela

:Scare:  :Scare:  :Scare: 


> Adya week
> ABS - 630 sh per day............Oppam - 368 sh / day.     
> 
> So abrahaminu verum 58% occupancy undel 100% oppam occupancy  (Abraham nalla kidu aayi odiya time anenu orkane )
> 
> 2nd week  - ABS - 600/sh day  -  Oppam - 375 sh / day.  
> 
> AS nu 62% occupancy undel  oppam100% occupancy ku samam (oppam 2nd week avasanichath multies il 33% occupancy vech )
> 
> ...

----------


## Deewana

> Tvm multi naalathode 70l aakum... Will cross Oppam tomorrow or day after final run il 3rd aakum behind puli and aadu 2
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


Kidu... BB  :Clap: 

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk

----------


## PunchHaaji

> * Illa avenamru marupidi paranje patu 
> 14 days (5000+ shows  oppathinte  real collection etrayanu ? oppam  ini 21 cr enkkil  abs 25 cr
> 14 days (8000+ shows  ABS collection etrayanu  ? 
> *



avaru parayilla. ithinokkeyaanu karma is a bitch ennokke parayunnathu!  :Laughing:

----------


## KOBRA

> Oppam irangiyapozhatheyum ippozhatheyum ticket rateum thammil nalla difference und. Some of the theatres renovated to 2k/4k and hiked the charges.


Appole anganynu enkkil 

15 dasil oppam avarude collection 21 cr anu 
Appole ABS oru 30 cr ayi kanum

----------


## KOBRA

> @shivankuty ithiney patti oru 2 vakku....ela yettan fan ayi charcha nadathi itta madhi


Aven ini nere a kakoose forumthilottu pokum. 
Enthenkkilum okke avidunnu pokki konduvarum. karanam data motham avide alle store cheyunnathu  :Laughing:  :Laughing:  :Laughing:  :Laughing:

----------


## perumal

> Aven ini nere a kakoose forumthilottu pokum. 
> Enthenkkilum okke avidunnu pokki konduvarum. karanam data motham avide alle store cheyunnathu


Hoy hoy teams koolangashamaya charcha aakum  :Laughing:

----------


## KOBRA

> avaru parayilla. ithinokkeyaanu karma is a bitch ennokke parayunnathu!


MVK prathibha first week oppathinte status okke onnu parnaju kodu 
Athum prathibhayil matram kalikkunna samayam .

Surroundil five or six theateril kalichittum polum 
mvk yil oppathinekkal collection ABs nundu . valiya Ticket differents onnum illa  :Laughing:  :Laughing:  :Laughing:  :Laughing:

----------


## KOBRA

Ini aven final run kazinje varu .evide enkilum 10 l differnce mayittu valla thodupuza east reagalum okke pokki eduthondu varum . 
Ekam chodichal collectionu vendi aven Edukki adimaali matha yil vare pokum :Laughing:  :Laughing:  :Laughing:  :Laughing:  :Laughing:

----------


## Deewana

:Yeye:  :Yeye: 

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk

----------


## KOBRA

*Padam kandu kazinju Blockbuster ennu report chethavar arokkayanu*

----------


## ACHOOTTY

> MVK prathibha first week oppathinte status okke onnu parnaju kodu 
> Athum prathibhayil matram kalikkunna samayam .
> 
> Surroundil five or six theateril kalichittum polum 
> mvk yil oppathinekkal collection ABs nundu . valiya Ticket differents onnum illa


Thrissuril........koppam  - inox and ramdas..................immade abraham..........ganam, deepa, inox kairaly............kairal HF mathram mathi ramdas ine marikadakkan....ithanu sthithi........ennittu aanu multi...............collection.     appo deepa, ragam okke full adichathu ethu accountil cherthum.

ennittu vannu karayum working dayisil..........occupancy illa ennu.....................1600 seateril..................800 aalu keriyaal......................50%.     ennal 650 seateeril..............650 aalu keriyaal..........100%  ithaanu koppam.   ithu okke 100% vachu paranjathaatto..............actual ariyaallo.

irinjalakkuda okke.................3 theatreil................including mapranam.

Guruvayur adya week ............thottu  thanne .....kecheryilum, kunnam kulathum rls.   ennal koppam only guruvayur.   alochiche vythasam.

wadakanchery kku aduthu........pazhayannur rls................kodakarayilum., ashtamichirayilum, amballurum rls..........ennittum chalakkudi kidu collection.  kodungallur nammal kandathaanu.........

ithu orudistrict eduthu enne ullu.............ithu pole oro district eduthaa aa chadhanthe okke arelum compar cheyyuvo?

----------


## kannan

> *Padam kandu kazinju Blockbuster ennu report chethavar arokkayanu*


Valla sammanavum undo . .  :Sneaky2:

----------


## kannan

..........

----------


## kannan

*Boxoffice Kerala*‏ @BOkerala Jul 1More



#*AbrahaminteSanthathikal* is Clearly a #Blockbuster ! also gets Very Good Occupancy Today  
@rameshlaus @sri50 @LMKMovieManiac @VRFridayMatinee @e4echennai






*2 replies**26 retweets**167 likes*

----------


## ikka



----------


## Tigerbasskool

> 


 :salut:   :salut:   :salut:  ATBB

----------


## ACHOOTTY

> Appole anganynu enkkil 
> 
> 15 dasil oppam avarude collection 21 cr anu 
> Appole ABS oru 30 cr ayi kanum


athu oru elastic prathibhasam aanu................clt il 2 week 45 laks ullappo............aanu   all kerala 22 cr.    enna avide 1 cr okke kazhijapo..........run complete aayappo  ulla padathinte gross all kerala 23 cr..............hahahahhaha.     thalli thallli himalayathil ethikkum..........othaal othu...........athaanu case........

----------


## shakeer

PVR 12.45pm  80 ticket sold  before 1 hour 15 minute
pvr gold 12.20 pm 18 ticket sold

----------


## Loud speaker

HO Adichenn Paranja Varkalayil

Oppam - 1 HF - 22k (Star)
Abraham - 1 HF - 50k (SR)

Porathathinu New Release Centre Aaya Paravurum Abraham Kalichu...

----------


## jumail pala

> *Padam kandu kazinju Blockbuster ennu report chethavar arokkayanu*



FDFS kandu njan paranjatha...BB urappu enu

----------


## PunchHaaji

I watched the movie three times..  :Band:   :Band:

----------


## wayanadan

> Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


*sanju rockiallooo*

----------


## ikka

*Crossed 30L in Ariesplex TVM!!! Yesterday has more than 50% occupancy!!! Going good!!!

* ** ** **

----------


## ACHOOTTY

> *Crossed 30L in Ariesplex TVM!!! Yesterday has more than 50% occupancy!!! Going good!!!
> 
> * ** ** **


Occupancy  :Ennekollu:  :Ennekollu:  :Ennekollu:

----------


## jackpot raja

Pandalam Trilok - Increased to 3 shows from Monday onwards.

----------


## ikka

*Because of World cup I heard* *Theevandi & MyStory postponed** further!!!* (Please somebody confirm this)*

Ikka is the only one who had guts to deal with WC!!! Again highlighting the troll!!!

*

----------


## Phantom 369

Mammookka's Highest show count avumo Abraham.??

----------


## Antonio

> *Because of World cup I heard* *Theevandi & MyStory postponed** further!!!* (Please somebody confirm this)*
> 
> Ikka is the only one who had guts to deal with WC!!! Again highlighting the troll!!!
> 
> *


My story Prithviraj countdown ittathanallo innoode...
BMS opened in Oyur n all..

----------


## Antonio

> Pandalam Trilok - Increased to 3 shows from Monday onwards.


  @Don David bhai..

  @Kuruvila bro highlighted theppu by them on Friday.. ippo ok aayallo..

----------


## Deewana

> *sanju rockiallooo*


Yes..... Crossed Eid release Race 3 in 5 days !!!

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk

----------


## ACHOOTTY

> HO Adichenn Paranja Varkalayil
> 
> Oppam - 1 HF - 22k (Star)
> Abraham - 1 HF - 50k (SR)
> 
> Porathathinu New Release Centre Aaya Paravurum Abraham Kalichu...


ithokke cherthu oru eg: aanu thrissur district ittathu................molil.

kollam first week............immade ABS -  main centreil kalichathu 26 sh................koppam - 10 sh .    partha - 6 sh Pranavam, kappithans - 4 sh, carnival, G MAX koodathe JB max koode chethaal.   

pinne ningal paranja paravur and kadakkal okke new rls theatres...................

pathanam thittayil.................aishwarya, trinity kalichu.............koodathe adoor, rannni and panthalam.    koppam only aishwarya and adoor.

ingine kanakku eduthu annakil thirikaan ariyanjittalla.......................athum first weeksile HF SS and HF boards.   akke 10% polum illatha multiyilum kondu choriyunavanu okke enna reply kodukkaanaa............athinekkal extra screens and single screenil athe centeril padam odumbol.

----------


## ikka

> My story Prithviraj countdown ittathanallo innoode...
> BMS opened in Oyur n all..


Then I may be wrong!!!

----------


## shakeer

My story book my show open ayi pan cinema 4 show

----------


## jayan143

> Samsakaaram ilatha orale ulu ivde..Athe ningale thanne..namichu
> Sent from my Lenovo A7020a48 using Tapatalk


Athu Njangal Sahichu.
Samskaramullavan evidam vittu poyikolu.

----------


## shivankuty

> Oppatinu pvs undu enkkil  Abs reegal undu. Oppam final collection okke avide nilkatte. 14 daysil oppam 21 Kodi talli 5000+ shows vechu. Appole 14 daysil  Ella centerilum equal ayi pokunna Abs with 8000 shows etra undakum.


Ivde ellarm prynu oppam final share 11cr ennu...abrhmnu 10cr cross chythenm prynu...randinum aekdshm equal share ennanu ivdullvrde vaadam...angnanenkil oppam kalicha centrsle collectnekal koodthal abrhmnu vannrknm
Oru eg edku...calicut...avde oppam 1.1cr...abrhm 46lacs..athyrh oppathnte pathi polumila...ithpole thanne kochi multi & tvm nokku...oppathne pathi undo avdnu...ennit oppam grossnte athrem vannunu prnja evdtha logic

Sent from my P7072G using Tapatalk

----------


## Tigerbasskool

> Mammookka's Highest show count avumo Abraham.??


pazhassi and pokkiri aaanu highest ...abraham marikadikunm ennu samshayam aanu

----------


## Antonio

> Ivde ellarm prynu oppam final share 11cr ennu...abrhmnu 10cr cross chythenm prynu...randinum aekdshm equal share ennanu ivdullvrde vaadam...angnanenkil oppam kalicha centrsle collectnekal koodthal abrhmnu vannrknm
> Oru eg edku...calicut...avde oppam 1.1cr...abrhm 46lacs..athyrh oppathnte pathi polumila...ithpole thanne kochi multi & tvm nokku...oppathne pathi undo avdnu...ennit oppam grossnte athrem vannunu prnja evdtha logic
> 
> Sent from my P7072G using Tapatalk


Oppam Cinepolis undarunnille ennanu ente ormappishaku...

----------


## Deepu k

> *Padam kandu kazinju Blockbuster ennu report chethavar arokkayanu*


Njan parjirunnu.3rd day monday matinee palayil ninnannanu kandathu. Balcony fullum first class 80- 85% status undayirunnu. Ithu oru apara status anu palayil. Enikku urappayirunnu padam blockbuster akum ennu.

----------


## shakeer

PVR 12 45 pm 120 ticket sold
 4pm 60+ sold

----------


## Jo

> Ivde ellarm prynu oppam final share 11cr ennu...abrhmnu 10cr cross chythenm prynu...randinum aekdshm equal share ennanu ivdullvrde vaadam...angnanenkil oppam kalicha centrsle collectnekal koodthal abrhmnu vannrknm
> Oru eg edku...calicut...avde oppam 1.1cr...abrhm 46lacs..athyrh oppathnte pathi polumila...ithpole thanne kochi multi & tvm nokku...oppathne pathi undo avdnu...ennit oppam grossnte athrem vannunu prnja evdtha logic
> 
> Sent from my P7072G using Tapatalk


Shivankutti bro...njan oru bo expert onnumalla...ennalum mukalil Achootty kaanicha show diff btw oppam/ASne kurichentha onnum mindathe?oppam 378/AS 600plus first week..second also almost same...athu thanne huge alle...also no cinepolis for AS..maatramalla..high capacity theater like Kavita second week HF adichahittundu AS...ithu maatramalla..ticket ratinum ippol vardhanavundu for few..ithinokke entha reply tharathe..

----------


## Tigerbasskool

> Athu Njangal Sahichu.
> Samskaramullavan evidam vittu poyikolu.


kooduthal kalichaal nyangal 2 peru chernu vere forum thudengum :sidharthan: :sivankutty:  :Laughing:

----------


## shivankuty

> Oppatinu pvs undu enkkil  Abs reegal undu. Oppam final collection okke avide nilkatte. 14 daysil oppam 21 Kodi talli 5000+ shows vechu. Appole 14 daysil  Ella centerilum equal ayi pokunna Abs with 8000 shows etra undakum.


Evde equal aayi poyth
Kuttipettikal aaya aetvm koodthl occpncy varna multies vare first weekl 40%il thazhe aayi
Aekdshm 10% shows kalikuna carnivalil occpncy noku
Day 3 68%
Day 5 44%
Day 6 36%
Tvm kochi kollam single screen okke 4th day thanne 50% aayi...appo baki centrsnte karym pryno???


Sent from my P7072G using Tapatalk

----------


## shivankuty

> Oppam Cinepolis undarunnille ennanu ente ormappishaku...


Cinepolis ilathe oppam 1.4cr varum..athayth abrhmnekal 60lacs koodthal ippo...


Sent from my P7072G using Tapatalk

----------


## Iyyer The Great

> Ivde ellarm prynu oppam final share 11cr ennu...abrhmnu 10cr cross chythenm prynu...randinum aekdshm equal share ennanu ivdullvrde vaadam...angnanenkil oppam kalicha centrsle collectnekal koodthal abrhmnu vannrknm
> Oru eg edku...calicut...avde oppam 1.1cr...abrhm 46lacs..athyrh oppathnte pathi polumila...ithpole thanne kochi multi & tvm nokku...oppathne pathi undo avdnu...ennit oppam grossnte athrem vannunu prnja evdtha logic
> 
> Sent from my P7072G using Tapatalk


Kurach logical aayi chinthichaal, ethu padam aanenkilum cheriya centresil lifetime collectionte 90% okke aadya 2-3 weeks il edukkum...ennaal long run varunna metrosil kurekkoodi oodi collect cheyyum..athaayathu pala/tirur/mattannur pole ulla centres il aadya 2 weeks il thanne overall edukkaan pokunna collectionte Simha bhaagam eduthu kazhinjittundaavum...AS aayalum oppam aayalum..so oppam final collection has been approached or crossed...ennal metrosil athinu time edukkum...still tracked collections of oppam in lifetime is crossed in less than 20 days at TVM..

----------


## jumail pala

> Evde equal aayi poyth
> Kuttipettikal aaya aetvm koodthl occpncy varna multies vare first weekl 40%il thazhe aayi
> Aekdshm 10% shows kalikuna carnivalil occpncy noku
> Day 3 68%
> Day 5 44%
> Day 6 36%
> Tvm kochi kollam single screen okke 4th day thanne 50% aayi...appo baki centrsnte karym pryno???
> 
> 
> Sent from my P7072G using Tapatalk



malabaril tanur,tirur ,parapangadi,kottakal,manjeri,shornoor,ponnani...i  videy ok AS vanna rushintey 10 il onum polum opaathinu undayittu illa...avidey onum kadal mittayikku alla ticket kodukkunathu

----------


## shivankuty

> Shivankutti bro...njan oru bo expert onnumalla...ennalum mukalil Achootty kaanicha show diff btw oppam/ASne kurichentha onnum mindathe?oppam 378/AS 600plus first week..second also almost same...athu thanne huge alle...also no cinepolis for AS..maatramalla..high capacity theater like Kavita second week HF adichahittundu AS...ithu maatramalla..ticket ratinum ippol vardhanavundu for few..ithinokke entha reply tharathe..


Kurch naalu munp vare showcountl ivde aarkum thalprym illarnlo...ath valippikal ennayrnu parachil...ippo ikka filmnu show count vannpo ath source aayi alae??? Ini chodichenulla utharam
Oppam onam time irngya film...athayath adythe 11 divsm oppathnu holidays aanu...weekend pole weekdayslm collctn varum...athnu oru udahrnm prym...oppam first day occpncy kochi multi occpncy 70% engndrnu ennu thonnunu...pineedulla divsnglil ath koodi koodi vannu...sadrna occpncy kuryarulla wed thu okke 90%+ occpncyl ath kalichrnu...annu orpad overflow ithnu vannitund...karnm shows kurvarnu
Ini abrhmlek varam...first 2 days 90%+ occpncy...pineedulla divsngl nokku...aetvm koodthal occpncy varunna multiesl vare 5th day aaypo 50il thazhe aayi...athayath all Kerala kalikunna showsnte 25% track chythpol thanne 50% occpncy undytla...appo pinne 500+ capacity ulla screente karym paryno
350 show almost 90% ocpncy kalikunathm 600 shows 50% occpncy kalikunthm equal aanu
Pinne oppam 14 days 21cr ennoke prynath thallu thanne...athpole abrhm Kerala 25cr cross chythenum



Sent from my P7072G using Tapatalk

----------


## shivankuty

> malabaril tanur,tirur ,parapangadi,kottakal,manjeri,shornoor,ponnani...i  videy ok AS vanna rushintey 10 il onum polum opaathinu undayittu illa...avidey onum kadal mittayikku alla ticket kodukkunathu


Athokke niglku prymbo adich vidamenallathe nth authentcty und...northil pothuve track chyuna sthalngl kurvanu like thalasry pernthlmana kasargod kanghad Kozhikode city...ithil thalasry carnival ozhich baki ullidathoke 4th day 50% thazhe aanu
Ningalk ee padthnte correct collctn aryamnu Njan vichrknu....ethra vannu kanm??

Sent from my P7072G using Tapatalk

----------


## Iyyer The Great

Blockbuster..biggest hit of the year..moving to 30 cr from Kerala alone  :Drum: 
Biggest hit of the year even after being in the worst releasing period.. Megastar  :Yahoo:

----------


## Tigerbasskool

sivankutty onnu nirthedey koree divasam aayelloo  :Mad:  bore aavu undu ..poyi fanfght threadil adi koodu 

 ithokee delete cheyaan ividee mods unnum illee 


@ClubAns,@me13,@Harry,@veecee,@kallan pavithran,@Saathan,@Bodyguard Jayakrishnan,@4EVER,@Cinema Freaken,@baadshahmian,@renjuus,@Hari,@Maryadaraman,@josemon17,@BangaloreaN

----------


## shivankuty

> Kurach logical aayi chinthichaal, ethu padam aanenkilum cheriya centresil lifetime collectionte 90% okke aadya 2-3 weeks il edukkum...ennaal long run varunna metrosil kurekkoodi oodi collect cheyyum..athaayathu pala/tirur/mattannur pole ulla centres il aadya 2 weeks il thanne overall edukkaan pokunna collectionte Simha bhaagam eduthu kazhinjittundaavum...AS aayalum oppam aayalum..so oppam final collection has been approached or crossed...ennal metrosil athinu time edukkum...still tracked collections of oppam in lifetime is crossed in less than 20 days at TVM..


Oppam Aries matram 80 lacs undlo if I m not wrong...2 carnival additnl vannitum 70 lacs aavne ullu abrhm...pinne tvm oppam 2cr+ und...

Sent from my P7072G using Tapatalk

----------


## Iyyer The Great

> sivankutty onnu nirthedey koree divasam aayelloo  bore aavu undu ..poyi fanfght threadil adi koodu 
> 
>  ithokee delete cheyaan ividee mods unnum illee 
> 
> 
> @ClubAns,@me13,@Harry,@veecee,@kallan pavithran,@Saathan,@Bodyguard Jayakrishnan,@4EVER,@Cinema Freaken,@baadshahmian,@renjuus,@Hari,@Maryadaraman,@josemon17,@BangaloreaN


Paranjittu manasilaavumennu thonnunnilla..ennum ore kaaryam thanne..njaan nirthi..  :Scooter:

----------


## shivankuty

> sivankutty onnu nirthedey koree divasam aayelloo  bore aavu undu ..poyi fanfght threadil adi koodu 
> 
>  ithokee delete cheyaan ividee mods unnum illee 
> 
> 
> @ClubAns,@me13,@Harry,@veecee,@kallan pavithran,@Saathan,@Bodyguard Jayakrishnan,@4EVER,@Cinema Freaken,@baadshahmian,@renjuus,@Hari,@Maryadaraman,@josemon17,@BangaloreaN


Ivde ninglde padthnu collctn thallunathinonm oru kozhpvmla...baki heroesnm avrde bbsnm orumathri thazhthiketti reethyl ulla samsrm ndkmbzhanu ithoke undavunath

Sent from my P7072G using Tapatalk

----------


## Iyyer The Great

> Oppam Aries matram 80 lacs undlo if I m not wrong...2 carnival additnl vannitum 70 lacs aavne ullu abrhm...pinne tvm oppam 2cr+ und...
> 
> Sent from my P7072G using Tapatalk


I am talking about multiplex/tracked collection in TVM..athu 3 weeks il almost cross aayi ennu..
2 cr nu has no authenticity....last day 2.5 cr ennu aayirunnu..AS also 4 theatres other than multi il HF adichu poyittund..so single screensil definitely lead und till now..
Ekmil tracked maathram nokkunnavar TVM also angane venamallo  :Laughing: 
Anyway njaan nirthi..this is pointless..

----------


## shivankuty

Pinne thallapn ennu vilcha my*** monodu...ninte veetkar valrthya samskrm enk mnslvm...athoru alankarmyt ingne kond nadakathe...ninekal samskrm andiaapeesle pennunglk kanum...

Sent from my P7072G using Tapatalk

----------


## shivankuty

> I am talking about multiplex/tracked collection in TVM..athu 3 weeks il almost cross aayi ennu..
> 2 cr nu has no authenticity....last day 2.5 cr ennu aayirunnu..AS also 4 theatres other than multi il HF adichu poyittund..so single screensil definitely lead und till now..
> Ekmil tracked maathram nokkunnavar TVM also angane venamallo 
> Anyway njaan nirthi..this is pointless..


Ekm cinepolis illenu parynvr oppam kalikmbol tvm carnival illa ennu sammthchu tharunillalo

Sent from my P7072G using Tapatalk

----------


## Antonio

> Athokke niglku prymbo adich vidamenallathe nth authentcty und...northil pothuve track chyuna sthalngl kurvanu like thalasry pernthlmana kasargod kanghad Kozhikode city...ithil thalasry carnival ozhich baki ullidathoke 4th day 50% thazhe aanu
> Ningalk ee padthnte correct collctn aryamnu Njan vichrknu....ethra vannu kanm??
> 
> Sent from my P7072G using Tapatalk


Authentic aaya centre parayamo ethokke aanennu?? Alappuzha undo?
Tvm Sree ??
Palakkad Priya??
Kottayam Abhilash??
Calicut Apsara??
Ethramathe divasam aanu ivide 50 percent iL thazhe vannath?? 4th day??
Pinne angottu Keri vannitteee illa thaanum..
Alle????
Onnum Parayanilla..Thimiram bhadicha poleee... Oru rakshem illa paranjittum.. cash ethra vannalum Joby kondupoyi..Mmakkenna kittana....

Ok..So
Abraham is behind Oppam ,Aadi, Villain, Velipad, 1971 n many more ..

----------


## shivankuty

> Authentic aaya centre parayamo ethokke aanennu?? Alappuzha undo?
> Tvm Sree ??
> Palakkad Priya??
> Kottayam Abhilash??
> Calicut Apsara??
> Ethramathe divasam aanu ivide 50 percent iL thazhe vannath?? 4th day??
> Pinne angottu Keri vannitteee illa thaanum..
> Alle????
> Onnum Parayanilla..Thimiram bhadicha poleee... Oru rakshem illa paranjittum.. cash ethra vannalum Joby kondupoyi..Mmakkenna kittana....
> ...


Calicut apsara first 6 days occpncy kandlae 69%...athayth weekdaysl 50%il thazhe 

Sent from my P7072G using Tapatalk

----------


## yathra

> Authentic aaya centre parayamo ethokke aanennu?? Alappuzha undo?
> Tvm Sree ??
> Palakkad Priya??
> Kottayam Abhilash??
> Calicut Apsara??
> Ethramathe divasam aanu ivide 50 percent iL thazhe vannath?? 4th day??
> Pinne angottu Keri vannitteee illa thaanum..
> Alle????
> Onnum Parayanilla..Thimiram bhadicha poleee... Oru rakshem illa paranjittum.. cash ethra vannalum Joby kondupoyi..Mmakkenna kittana....
> ...


 :Laughing:  :Laughing:

----------


## yathra

> Calicut apsara first 6 days occpncy kandlae 69%...athayth weekdaysl 50%il thazhe 
> 
> Sent from my P7072G using Tapatalk


Oppam 7 day 15 lakh radha occuoancy 55 varumo?

----------


## yathra

360 shiw kalicha oppam ayi compare cheyunathe mandatharam

----------


## yathra

Intial enna sadanam ilayirunnu oppathinu first day gross 1.31 ayirunnu below Ezra adya 3 day 8 th day 10 cr gross 
Ayathu  :Laughing:

----------


## PunchHaaji

> Authentic aaya centre parayamo ethokke aanennu?? Alappuzha undo?
> Tvm Sree ??
> Palakkad Priya??
> Kottayam Abhilash??
> Calicut Apsara??
> Ethramathe divasam aanu ivide 50 percent iL thazhe vannath?? 4th day??
> Pinne angottu Keri vannitteee illa thaanum..
> Alle????
> Onnum Parayanilla..Thimiram bhadicha poleee... Oru rakshem illa paranjittum.. cash ethra vannalum Joby kondupoyi..Mmakkenna kittana....
> ...


itheneyaanu aksharam thettathe mongal ennu parayunathu  :Laughing:

----------


## shivankuty

> Authentic aaya centre parayamo ethokke aanennu?? Alappuzha undo?
> Tvm Sree ??
> Palakkad Priya??
> Kottayam Abhilash??
> Calicut Apsara??
> Ethramathe divasam aanu ivide 50 percent iL thazhe vannath?? 4th day??
> Pinne angottu Keri vannitteee illa thaanum..
> Alle????
> Onnum Parayanilla..Thimiram bhadicha poleee... Oru rakshem illa paranjittum.. cash ethra vannalum Joby kondupoyi..Mmakkenna kittana....
> ...


Ella theatrlm poyi enni nokkan patmo???appo ntha chyka enni nokkan patunna sthlngl noknm...ikka filmsnu matramale ingnulla sthlnglil collection varathrktholu...10cr sharnu melil vanna filmsnte available trackd collection onnu nokku...ramaleela aadu mvt oppam etc...ennit abrhmnte ipzhthe aaytonu compare chyth noku
Kerala 30cr varnmnkl kochi multi 2cr & calicut 1cr varanm ennu prnjvra ivdullath...pazhya study class okke edth nkya mathi
Ennit tgf 30cr thallypo ithonm vanilla...appo plate maati...ippo abrhm vannpo veendum athavrthknu...ennit baki ullvrde mel kuttam aropknu
Thimiram badicha aa kannukal kalnj noku...ee pryna achooty perumal okke tgf timl 70,80cr parnjvnmra.....ennit punyaln aavunath...thoppil joppan second fastest 10cr ennu ittvnmar...


Sent from my P7072G using Tapatalk

----------


## shivankuty

> Oppam 7 day 15 lakh radha occuoancy 55 varumo?


7day 22 lacs...

Sent from my P7072G using Tapatalk

----------


## shivankuty

> 360 shiw kalicha oppam ayi compare cheyunathe mandatharam


Show count okke ivde eduthu thudngyo???abrhm okke double holdoverl ippo kalkne...ningde bhashyl parnja valipikkal

Sent from my P7072G using Tapatalk

----------


## MANNADIAR

> Show count okke ivde eduthu thudngyo???abrhm okke double holdoverl ippo kalkne...ningde bhashyl parnja valipikkal
> 
> Sent from my P7072G using Tapatalk


Appo ningade oppam enganeyanu kalichadu after 10 days???

----------


## Antonio

> Show count okke ivde eduthu thudngyo???abrhm okke double holdoverl ippo kalkne...ningde bhashyl parnja valipikkal
> 
> Sent from my P7072G using Tapatalk


Nama namichu...
Double holdover..
Tuesday holdover...
Naale triple holdover..
Sahodaraaaaa ithu 19days aayi..Padam kaanunna 95-100 percent aalukalkk 2 weeks kaanan pattum...Bakki Theatres nu soukaryamulla kond odikkunnu..
Joby de bheeshani Antony de athrem varillalo..So aalillel avaru mattum,avarkk Joby enthalyalum angottu cash koduthu odikkillaa...Ini ningade padangalde kanakkanenkil, hold over aakilla till 100th day, harthal aayalum 1 crore share...
Athippo ellarekondum pattollla..Shemi.vittekk

Ippo my story varumbol kurachu theatre removals aakum...
Appol ivide enna oru aaghosham aakum ..

----------


## yathra

> 7day 22 lacs...
> 
> Sent from my P7072G using Tapatalk


Athra ila enna orma 15 lakh entho undayirunolu

----------


## MANNADIAR

> Show count okke ivde eduthu thudngyo???abrhm okke double holdoverl ippo kalkne...ningde bhashyl parnja valipikkal
> 
> Sent from my P7072G using Tapatalk


Ide karyam thirichu chodikatte??? Show illade engane colln varumennu ningal alle chodichirunnadu???? Oppam ee less than 400 shows um vechu edu level thallanu bhai ningal thalliyadu???, don?t say that it collected after 4 weeks

----------


## perumal

> Athokke niglku prymbo adich vidamenallathe nth authentcty und...northil pothuve track chyuna sthalngl kurvanu like thalasry pernthlmana kasargod kanghad Kozhikode city...ithil thalasry carnival ozhich baki ullidathoke 4th day 50% thazhe aanu
> Ningalk ee padthnte correct collctn aryamnu Njan vichrknu....ethra vannu kanm??
> 
> Sent from my P7072G using Tapatalk


Pinne ithinu enth mangandi authenticity anu ulath  :Ennekollu: 
350 show almost 90% ocpncy 11 days  :Ennekollu:

----------


## yathra

> Show count okke ivde eduthu thudngyo???abrhm okke double holdoverl ippo kalkne...ningde bhashyl parnja valipikkal
> 
> Sent from my P7072G using Tapatalk


Like oppam Mvt ?

----------


## perumal

> Oppam Aries matram 80 lacs undlo if I m not wrong...2 carnival additnl vannitum 70 lacs aavne ullu abrhm...pinne tvm oppam 2cr+ und...
> 
> Sent from my P7072G using Tapatalk


Tvm 2cr ..enn aara parane..source idu  :Ennekollu:

----------


## yathra

> Pinne ithinu enth mangandi authenticity anu ulath 
> 350 show almost 90% ocpncy 11 days


14 day 22-cr oppam . Premem pottikukayum chaithu  :Ennekollu:

----------


## MANNADIAR

Verude kidannu endinanu tharkikunnadu??? Ikkayude oru padam BB aaya appo thudangum ivanokke krimikadi... villain vare 20 kodi thalliyappo onnum thonniyilla

----------


## yathra

> Tvm 2cr ..enn aara parane..source idu


Kayyennuduthu idukayale

----------


## yathra

> Verude kidannu endinanu tharkikunnadu??? Ikkayude oru padam BB aaya appo thudangum ivanokke krimikadi... villain vare 20 kodi thalliyappo onnum thonniyilla


Thalli ilatha nammal nedunnathinte ashishnutha ennu venelum parayam

----------


## MANNADIAR

Mvt also mattoru kattuthallu... holdover kanakkum kondu vannirikunnu, uluppillade

----------


## perumal

> Ella theatrlm poyi enni nokkan patmo???appo ntha chyka enni nokkan patunna sthlngl noknm...ikka filmsnu matramale ingnulla sthlnglil collection varathrktholu...10cr sharnu melil vanna filmsnte available trackd collection onnu nokku...ramaleela aadu mvt oppam etc...ennit abrhmnte ipzhthe aaytonu compare chyth noku
> Kerala 30cr varnmnkl kochi multi 2cr & calicut 1cr varanm ennu prnjvra ivdullath...pazhya study class okke edth nkya mathi
> Ennit tgf 30cr thallypo ithonm vanilla...appo plate maati...ippo abrhm vannpo veendum athavrthknu...ennit baki ullvrde mel kuttam aropknu
> Thimiram badicha aa kannukal kalnj noku...ee pryna achooty perumal okke tgf timl 70,80cr parnjvnmra.....ennit punyaln aavunath...thoppil joppan second fastest 10cr ennu ittvnmar...
> 
> 
> Sent from my P7072G using Tapatalk


70,80cr enn aara paranje  :Laughing:

----------


## yathra

> Mvt also mattoru kattuthallu... holdover kanakkum kondu vannirikunnu, uluppillade


Malabar small center 4 week center okke adya week thanne ho aya valippeeru  :Laughing:

----------


## shivankuty

> Pinne ithinu enth mangandi authenticity anu ulath 
> 350 show almost 90% ocpncy 11 days


Nee ivdthe multi occpncy edth nokda...first week ethra occpncy vannunu...around 30 shows kalchtm first 11 daysl 90% occpncy oppm vannitund...abrhm 20 show thikch illnjtm 6th day 67% aayi...onam seasonte advantage oppam kitytund

Sent from my P7072G using Tapatalk

----------


## perumal

> Nee ivdthe multi occpncy edth nokda...first week ethra occpncy vannunu...around 30 shows kalchtm first 11 daysl 90% occpncy oppm vannitund...abrhm 20 show thikch illnjtm 6th day 67% aayi...onam seasonte advantage oppam kitytund
> 
> Sent from my P7072G using Tapatalk


Nee 350 show 90% ennalle paranne  :Ennekollu:  ninte thalayolaparambum baki centreum oke porate..ennit vann ondak

----------


## shivankuty

> Ide karyam thirichu chodikatte??? Show illade engane colln varumennu ningal alle chodichirunnadu???? Oppam ee less than 400 shows um vechu edu level thallanu bhai ningal thalliyadu???, don?t say that it collected after 4 weeks


Ivdthe fans nth thalli???ningl chumma kannadach iruttakathe...thread edth noku...ivdthe yatra vare 3rd week kzhnjpo 27cr gross ennu prnjrnu...ennit ippo 11cr share aayi ivde...

Sent from my P7072G using Tapatalk

----------


## perumal

> Nee ivdthe multi occpncy edth nokda...first week ethra occpncy vannunu...around 30 shows kalchtm first 11 daysl 90% occpncy oppm vannitund...abrhm 20 show thikch illnjtm 6th day 67% aayi...onam seasonte advantage oppam kitytund
> 
> Sent from my P7072G using Tapatalk


350 show 90% occupancy enn paranjathe asanbandham!! Ini 90% eduthaalo 315 HF 
Abraham 550-600 show entho kalichenu thonunu first week. Nee thane parayunu 67% undenu...ath 6th day...athinu munne athilum occupancy kanum..67% eduthal polum 368HF(550 show eduthatulu..exact ethra undenu nokanam)  :Laughing:   :Laughing:

----------


## shivankuty

> Nee 350 show 90% ennalle paranne  ninte thalayolaparambum baki centreum oke porate..ennit vann ondak


Annu aake track chyunath Aries & kochi multi aanu...ullath vechalle pryn kazhyu...
Pinne annathe ivdthe updats nkyalm mathi engnyrnu athnte occpncy ennu

Sent from my P7072G using Tapatalk

----------


## yathra

> Ivdthe fans nth thalli???ningl chumma kannadach iruttakathe...thread edth noku...ivdthe yatra vare 3rd week kzhnjpo 27cr gross ennu prnjrnu...ennit ippo 11cr share aayi ivde...
> 
> Sent from my P7072G using Tapatalk


Final kerala gross akum paranje  :Laughing:

----------


## perumal

> Annu aake track chyunath Aries & kochi multi aanu...ullath vechalle pryn kazhyu...
> Pinne annathe ivdthe updats nkyalm mathi engnyrnu athnte occpncy ennu
> 
> Sent from my P7072G using Tapatalk


Ith paranja mathiyalo  :Laughing:  avidathe status kuravanelum nice ayi escape avam  :Laughing:

----------


## yathra

> Annu aake track chyunath Aries & kochi multi aanu...ullath vechalle pryn kazhyu...
> Pinne annathe ivdthe updats nkyalm mathi engnyrnu athnte occpncy ennu
> 
> Sent from my P7072G using Tapatalk


Update ivideyum undayirunalo onum kandile nigal

----------


## perumal

> Annu aake track chyunath Aries & kochi multi aanu...ullath vechalle pryn kazhyu...
> Pinne annathe ivdthe updats nkyalm mathi engnyrnu athnte occpncy ennu
> 
> Sent from my P7072G using Tapatalk


Pinne 350 show 90% enn paranjath enth mangandi logic anenu onu paranjatte saho!!

----------


## yathra

> 350 show 90% occupancy enn paranjathe asanbandham!! Ini 90% eduthaalo 315 HF 
> Abraham 550-600 show entho kalichenu thonunu first week. Nee thane parayunu 67% undenu...ath 6th day...athinu munne athilum occupancy kanum..67% eduthal polum 368HF(550 show eduthatulu..exact ethra undenu nokanam)


Clt sigle screen  ekm saritha occupancy 55 ale  . Total single scree igane nokkiyal adpadalam akum alo . Ake 365 shows . Nanamakunnu meni novunnu  :Laughing:

----------


## perumal

> Clt sigle screen  ekm saritha occupancy 55 ale  . Total single scree igane nokkiyal adpadalam akum alo . Ake 365 shows . Nanamakunnu meni novunnu


He he  :Laughing: 
Clt 55% aano first week? Adipoli!! Ivarde logic vech nokiyal  :Laughing:

----------


## Mammooka fan

Enteammo ijathi kuru pottal
Avatakalk sahikunila ikkaek bb kityapo

Oru karyam urap ayi elarum angere pedichiriunu 
fb  thanne etavum valya theliv

Ini angot kuru potti ozhikum ajathi projects ann ulath ikek

----------


## Jo

> ]Kurch naalu munp vare showcountl ivde aarkum thalprym illarnlo...ath valippikal ennayrnu parachil...ippo ikka filmnu show count vannpo ath source aayi alae??? Ini chodichenulla utharam[/B]
> Oppam onam time irngya film...athayath adythe 11 divsm oppathnu holidays aanu...weekend pole weekdayslm collctn varum...athnu oru udahrnm prym...oppam first day occpncy kochi multi occpncy 70% engndrnu ennu thonnunu...pineedulla divsnglil ath koodi koodi vannu...sadrna occpncy kuryarulla wed thu okke 90%+ occpncyl ath kalichrnu...annu orpad overflow ithnu vannitund...karnm shows kurvarnu
> Ini abrhmlek varam...first 2 days 90%+ occpncy...pineedulla divsngl nokku...aetvm koodthal occpncy varunna multiesl vare 5th day aaypo 50il thazhe aayi...athayath all Kerala kalikunna showsnte 25% track chythpol thanne 50% occpncy undytla...appo pinne 500+ capacity ulla screente karym paryno
> 350 show almost 90% ocpncy kalikunathm 600 shows 50% occpncy kalikunthm equal aanu
> Pinne oppam 14 days 21cr ennoke prynath thallu thanne...athpole abrhm Kerala 25cr cross chythenum
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my P7072G using Tapatalk


Ithu ningalkkum badakamalle...ningal thanne Oppam MVT okke show count vechu paranjirunnallo..ippoll thirichu kittiyappol karanjittenthu karyam...
ee holiday etra divasam undarunnu 10 alle...ningal paranja kanakku vehcanel polum show count diff vechu match aakunnilla..50% occupancy ennokke chumma kaiyeeneduthittal mathiyo??
big capacity theater Kottayam,kavita etc okke weekdaysilum nalla aalukal undarunnu..kavita second week vare HF adichathanu..athinokke ivide source undu..onnum venda..palail aanu ente veedu...avide universal okke athyavasyam valiya theater aanu...avide okke Abarahathinte onnum atra collection oppathinillennurappanu...
Ningalkku aake..oru multi undu..athinte chuttuvattam ulla theatersil first two week status okke ivide orupaadittittundu..veruthe athu paranju tharkikkan nilkkanda..
Enthenkilum genuine aai parayan pattumo..allathe enthu parayumbozhum oru multi pidichu varallu...

----------


## ikka

Cochin Multies --- PAN update for Friday -- 2 Shows!!!

Pan Cinemas: Nucleus Mall

 M-Ticket




12:40 PM
08:40 PM

----------


## ikka

So Likely list for friday will be PVR 4 Cinemax 3/4 PAN 2 Q 2 --- I am expecting 11/12 shows!!!

----------


## perumal

First week 350sh il 90% occupancy vanna oppam..main centre scenes  :Laughing: 

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk

----------


## Aromal1095

> Annu aake track chyunath Aries & kochi multi aanu...ullath vechalle pryn kazhyu...
> Pinne annathe ivdthe updats nkyalm mathi engnyrnu athnte occpncy ennu
> 
> Sent from my P7072G using Tapatalk


Njan oru kaaryam chdochotte shivankuty ? Enthinaanu ningale ithinu maathram prakopichathu ? Kurachu divasamaayallo inagne ?  :Unsure:

----------


## KOBRA

> First week 350sh il 90% occupancy vanna oppam..main centre scenes 
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


Mvk okke itilum bhyankra occupency ayirunnu avente oppam . Fourth day holdover adichu atum  mvk matramayittum

----------


## shivankuty

> Ith paranja mathiyalo  avidathe status kuravanelum nice ayi escape avam


Nee ithu nokku...oppam irngya timl valare kurchu centres track chythrnolu
Ith oppam irngi 8th day collctn aanu...athayth next Thursday
Aries oro divsvm collection koodi koodi varna kando...abrhamnu nerae thiricharnu...5th day okke 50% polum illa...athum Aries 2 show matram big screenl aayrnit polum
Ini tcr inox...avde final update kitilla...enit polum 95% occpncy
Thalyolprmb carnival ...avde 94%...abrhm avde 6th day holdover aayrnu...
Angmly carnival 88%...avde abrhmnte Thursday occpncy 48%
Thodpzha ashirvad....85%...avde 5th day aaypzhe 50% thazhe poyi
Athondu oppam 350 showsl 90% kalikunthm abrhm 600 showl 50% ullathum same aanu

Sent from my P7072G using Tapatalk

----------


## udaips

> First week 350sh il 90% occupancy vanna oppam..main centre scenes 
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


Ee 22 thettayirunnu... 2nd week correct cheythirunnu...ithikke anne discuss cheytha karyangalanu

----------


## yathra

> Ithu ningalkkum badakamalle...ningal thanne Oppam MVT okke show count vechu paranjirunnallo..ippoll thirichu kittiyappol karanjittenthu karyam...
> ee holiday etra divasam undarunnu 10 alle...ningal paranja kanakku vehcanel polum show count diff vechu match aakunnilla..50% occupancy ennokke chumma kaiyeeneduthittal mathiyo??
> big capacity theater Kottayam,kavita etc okke weekdaysilum nalla aalukal undarunnu..kavita second week vare HF adichathanu..athinokke ivide source undu..onnum venda..palail aanu ente veedu...avide universal okke athyavasyam valiya theater aanu...avide okke Abarahathinte onnum atra collection oppathinillennurappanu...
> Ningalkku aake..oru multi undu..athinte chuttuvattam ulla theatersil first two week status okke ivide orupaadittittundu..veruthe athu paranju tharkikkan nilkkanda..
> Enthenkilum genuine aai parayan pattumo..allathe enthu parayumbozhum oru multi pidichu varallu...


Nice post bro

----------


## Antonio

Thalayolapparamb carnival aanu Abraham nte Holdover aarambhichath, oru 4-5 days thotte ivide athinte screenshot okke idunnundarunnu..
Vere padangal koode thalayolapparamb engane aano??
Anne vicharichu ee holdover ivide okke thanne undennu..

----------


## Mike

eee discussions fight thread ilekku thattan evde oru modanum ille  :Doh: 

ithippo kure days ayallo.....

evde thanne vachondirunnal ee thread il avasanikilla...

so please @mods let them continue in Fight thread......

----------


## yathra

> Ee 22 thettayirunnu... 2nd week correct cheythirunnu...ithikke anne discuss cheytha karyangalanu


Second week anu occupancy anu kooduthal . Correct chaithakila .first valiya occupancy ilayirunnu

----------


## yathra

> Nee ithu nokku...oppam irngya timl valare kurchu centres track chythrnolu
> Ith oppam irngi 8th day collctn aanu...athayth next Thursday
> Aries oro divsvm collection koodi koodi varna kando...abrhamnu nerae thiricharnu...5th day okke 50% polum illa...athum Aries 2 show matram big screenl aayrnit polum
> Ini tcr inox...avde final update kitilla...enit polum 95% occpncy
> Thalyolprmb carnival ...avde 94%...abrhm avde 6th day holdover aayrnu...
> Angmly carnival 88%...avde abrhmnte Thursday occpncy 48%
> Thodpzha ashirvad....85%...avde 5th day aaypzhe 50% thazhe poyi
> Athondu oppam 350 showsl 90% kalikunthm abrhm 600 showl 50% ullathum same aanu
> 
> Sent from my P7072G using Tapatalk


First day second day third day onum ile holiday only  :Laughing:

----------


## perumal

> Nee ithu nokku...oppam irngya timl valare kurchu centres track chythrnolu
> Ith oppam irngi 8th day collctn aanu...athayth next Thursday
> Aries oro divsvm collection koodi koodi varna kando...abrhamnu nerae thiricharnu...5th day okke 50% polum illa...athum Aries 2 show matram big screenl aayrnit polum
> Ini tcr inox...avde final update kitilla...enit polum 95% occpncy
> Thalyolprmb carnival ...avde 94%...abrhm avde 6th day holdover aayrnu...
> Angmly carnival 88%...avde abrhmnte Thursday occpncy 48%
> Thodpzha ashirvad....85%...avde 5th day aaypzhe 50% thazhe poyi
> Athondu oppam 350 showsl 90% kalikunthm abrhm 600 showl 50% ullathum same aanu
> 
> Sent from my P7072G using Tapatalk


Ipozhum nee parayunu 350 shows 90% enn  :Laughing:  11 days ethra kanum occupancy...nee ee ittekunath 8th day alle.. athayath thiruvonam kazinja day  :Laughing:  adipoli  :Laughing: 

Ee paranja centres il ethra theatre il padam kalichu enn koode mozhinjaatte!!  :Laughing: 


Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk

----------


## Iyyer The Great

Pinneem aries comparison  :Ennekollu: 

Aries il maathram ulla oppam and Aries plus vere 2 multis ulla AS thammil aries collection maathram vech comparison  :Laughing: 
Udayippennu vechaal ingane undo....TVM il ulla motham multisinte collection vech compare cheyyilla.. : laugh:

----------


## Balram

> Nee ithu nokku...oppam irngya timl valare kurchu centres track chythrnolu
> *Ith oppam irngi 8th day collctn aanu...athayth next Thursday*
> Aries oro divsvm collection koodi koodi varna kando...abrhamnu nerae thiricharnu...5th day okke 50% polum illa...athum Aries 2 show matram big screenl aayrnit polum
> Ini tcr inox...avde final update kitilla...enit polum 95% occpncy
> Thalyolprmb carnival ...avde 94%...abrhm avde 6th day holdover aayrnu...
> Angmly carnival 88%...avde abrhmnte Thursday occpncy 48%
> Thodpzha ashirvad....85%...avde 5th day aaypzhe 50% thazhe poyi
> Athondu oppam 350 showsl 90% kalikunthm abrhm 600 showl 50% ullathum same aanu
> 
> Sent from my P7072G using Tapatalk



Thiruvonam nte annum adhu kazhinjulla day ilum collection vannu ennu parayan aano machu ithra kashtapettathu..  :Laughing:  


TVm Aris plex il thanne release kazhinju next day 1 laks thikachu illallo..  :Razz:

----------


## Antonio

First week nalla run um kittavunnathinte maximum occupancy um Vanna Abraham after 15 days occupancy kuranjappol "vicharicha show count reduction' kandu sughikkan pattathe vannappol , double holdover in 70 percent centres n 50 percent idangalum valipperu aanathre..
Alla ,appol first day thanne extra theatres shows cancel cheytha, maryadakku houseful report cheyyatha 'Velipad' okke 12k ennu paranju Romancham kollunnu..
Surya TV il vannittum Aries Plex IL 100 days thekachodiya mattoru Chithram  "above averge" hit..
Entharo enthooo..

----------


## Iyyer The Great

> Ipozhum nee parayunu 350 shows 90% enn  11 days ethra kanum occupancy...nee ee ittekunath 8th day alle.. athayath thiruvonam kazinja day  adipoli 
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


Enthoru asahishnutha aanennu nokkane  :Laughing:  correct aayi thiruvonam kazhinjulla day..athayathu ettavum collection varunna day eduthitt vannekkunnu.. innale oraal ithupole multi threadil aadhi 3rd Tuesday vs AS 3rd Tuesday comparison aayi vannu...aadhi 3rd Tuesday public holiday aanenna kaaryam aashan nice aayi mukki  :Ennekollu:

----------


## shivankuty

> First week 350sh il 90% occupancy vanna oppam..main centre scenes 
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


Onnamathe karym ith mistake aayrnu...karnm 2 weeks collection 45 lacs aanu metro paryunath...athayath first weeknte athrem gross second weeklm vannunu...first week onam season aanu..matramalla second week 7 dvsthe collctn aanu...holiday season aayaonam weekl edtha collectnte athryum holiday allatha next weekl edkmo???
Ini ith correct aanu ningal vashi pidchal polum 72% occpncy und...abrhmnu 70 ila 

Sent from my P7072G using Tapatalk

----------


## yathra

:Ennekollu:  :Ennekollu:   ejjathi durantham

----------


## Iyyer The Great

> Thiruvonam nte annum adhu kazhinjulla day ilum collection vannu ennu parayan aano machu ithra kashtapettathu..  
> 
> 
> TVm Aris plex il thanne release kazhinju next day 1 laks thikachu illallo..


Nammalokke mandanmaar anennano vicharam...nammal 2nd sunday occupancy eduthitt first 9 days occupancy de sample ithaanu ennu paranja engane irikkum  :Laughing:

----------


## ikka

#*AbrahaminteSanthathikal* tracked Collection Roi And Overseas
ROI ( 10 Days) 
Tamil Nadu : 33.48 Lakhs 
Bangalore : 47 Lakhs Overseas (10 Days) 
UAE -GCC : 8.74cr (10days)
USA: 26 Lakhs (4 Days) 
UK: 4.7 Lakhs

----------


## Iyyer The Great

> Onnamathe karym ith mistake aayrnu...karnm 2 weeks collection 45 lacs aanu metro paryunath...athayath first weeknte athrem gross second weeklm vannunu...first week onam season aanu..matramalla second week 7 dvsthe collctn aanu...holiday season aayaonam weekl edtha collectnte athryum holiday allatha next weekl edkmo???
> Ini ith correct aanu ningal vashi pidchal polum 72% occpncy und...abrhmnu 70 ila 
> 
> Sent from my P7072G using Tapatalk


First week pre Onam...rush kurayum...2nd week 3 days part of holidays..pinne oru public holiday during weekdays..oru mistake um illa..

----------


## yathra

> Onnamathe karym ith mistake aayrnu...karnm 2 weeks collection 45 lacs aanu metro paryunath...athayath first weeknte athrem gross second weeklm vannunu...first week onam season aanu..matramalla second week 7 dvsthe collctn aanu...holiday season aayaonam weekl edtha collectnte athryum holiday allatha next weekl edkmo???
> Ini ith correct aanu ningal vashi pidchal polum 72% occpncy und...abrhmnu 70 ila 
> 
> Sent from my P7072G using Tapatalk


Second week il anu alu vannathu alland mistake ala . Onam veccation start second week . Abraham apsara mistake und 23 ala 29 lakh und next week clear cheyyum ennu karuthunnu

----------


## shivankuty

> Ithu ningalkkum badakamalle...ningal thanne Oppam MVT okke show count vechu paranjirunnallo..ippoll thirichu kittiyappol karanjittenthu karyam...
> ee holiday etra divasam undarunnu 10 alle...ningal paranja kanakku vehcanel polum show count diff vechu match aakunnilla..50% occupancy ennokke chumma kaiyeeneduthittal mathiyo??
> big capacity theater Kottayam,kavita etc okke weekdaysilum nalla aalukal undarunnu..kavita second week vare HF adichathanu..athinokke ivide source undu..onnum venda..palail aanu ente veedu...avide universal okke athyavasyam valiya theater aanu...avide okke Abarahathinte onnum atra collection oppathinillennurappanu...
> Ningalkku aake..oru multi undu..athinte chuttuvattam ulla theatersil first two week status okke ivide orupaadittittundu..veruthe athu paranju tharkikkan nilkkanda..
> Enthenkilum genuine aai parayan pattumo..allathe enthu parayumbozhum oru multi pidichu varallu...


Abrhmnu collctn ullath kochi multi matramalla...around 35 theatrsle 25% showsnte occupancy aanu Njan prnjath...max 300 ulla screenle occupancy...avde 50% illatha padam 700-800 capacity ulla theatre nalla occpncynu prnja engna logic aavm

Sent from my P7072G using Tapatalk

----------


## Antonio

One point noted- Ee brother ivide edakkide parayunnath shradhichu..."ividathe updates nu authenticity illa ennu"..
Kollaam.. kollaam

----------


## Iyyer The Great

> One point noted- Ee brother ivide edakkide parayunnath shradhichu..."ividathe authenticity illa ennu"..
> Kollaam.. kollaam


But TVM 2.5 cr or 2 cr okke authenticity undallo

----------


## Malik

> First week pre Onam...rush kurayum...2nd week 3 days part of holidays..pinne oru public holiday during weekdays..oru mistake um illa..


Abrahaminu aake  3 Sunday kittiyathallathe oru holiday um kittiyilla,koodathe World cup um.Athu vechaanu ee collection.Kidukkan ennu mathrame parayanakoo.

----------


## yathra

> Nammalokke mandanmaar anennano vicharam...nammal 2nd sunday occupancy eduthitt first 9 days occupancy de sample ithaanu ennu paranja engane irikkum


 Nice paalu kachal holiday mass oppam.  intial enna sadanam ilatha item . Compare cheyunathe mandatharam

----------


## Iyyer The Great

> Abrhmnu collctn ullath kochi multi matramalla...around 35 theatrsle 25% showsnte occupancy aanu Njan prnjath...max 300 ulla screenle occupancy...avde 50% illatha padam 700-800 capacity ulla theatre nalla occpncynu prnja engna logic aavm
> 
> Sent from my P7072G using Tapatalk


Ekm IL multiyum kavithayum koodathe aanu ee central majestic Vanitha Vineetha okke..
Athupole alla...KTM Abhilash , Palakkad Priya,Pala universal pole ulla screens..avide pics with HF board aanu vannirunnath

----------


## Iyyer The Great

> Abrahaminu aake  3 Sunday kittiyathallathe oru holiday um kittiyilla,koodathe World cup um.Athu vechaanu ee collection.Kidukkan ennu mathrame parayanakoo.


Pinnallathe...ororo udayippum kondu vannolum  :Laughing:

----------


## Iyyer The Great

Sathyam paranjaal ithinokke reply kodukkunnath ikka fans nirthukayaanu vendathu..kaaryam manasilaavanjittonnummalla...angeekarikkilla

----------


## shivankuty

> First week pre Onam...rush kurayum...2nd week 3 days part of holidays..pinne oru public holiday during weekdays..oru mistake um illa..


Atheth holiday???
Thiruvonm Wednesday aanu...first weekl 6 holidays...total 8 days
Second weekl 3 holidays total 7 days
Athngne sheryavm...???

Sent from my P7072G using Tapatalk

----------


## Antonio

> Ekm IL multiyum kavithayum koodathe aanu ee central majestic Vanitha Vineetha okke..
> Athupole alla...KTM Abhilash , Palakkad Priya,Pala universal pole ulla screens..avide pics with HF board aanu vannirunnath


Authentic alla ennu ivide kurachu munne paranju...

----------


## yathra

> Thiruvonam nte annum adhu kazhinjulla day ilum collection vannu ennu parayan aano machu ithra kashtapettathu..  
> 
> 
> TVm Aris plex il thanne release kazhinju next day 1 laks thikachu illallo..


Second day oru lakh ila ale . Ithan njan paranjathu initial enna sadanam ilannu . Annathe occupancy enthayirunnu 40 undo .athu vechu alla kerala ivarude logic vechu alannal second day gross 60-lacham polum varilalo  :Laughing:

----------


## shivankuty

> Second week il anu alu vannathu alland mistake ala . Onam veccation start second week . Abraham apsara mistake und 23 ala 29 lakh und next week clear cheyyum ennu karuthunnu


Oppam releas on sep 8...first week sep 8-16...athil 6 holidays
Second week 17-24...4 holidays
Onam vacatn start chythath sep 10nu...theerunath 19nu...calendar nkya Mati...second weekl 3 dvsm working day aarnu..

Sent from my P7072G using Tapatalk

----------


## shivankuty

> Second week il anu alu vannathu alland mistake ala . Onam veccation start second week . Abraham apsara mistake und 23 ala 29 lakh und next week clear cheyyum ennu karuthunnu


Mm collctn varnenu munne mamooty times ittapzhm 23 lacs aayrnlo

Sent from my P7072G using Tapatalk

----------


## Iyyer The Great

> Atheth holiday???
> Thiruvonm Wednesday aanu...first weekl 6 holidays...total 8 days
> Second weekl 3 holidays total 7 days
> Athngne sheryavm...???
> 
> Sent from my P7072G using Tapatalk


First week except 2 days pre Onam.. collection kurayum..2nd week 3 days vacation..pinne Wednesday sree Narayana guru Jayanthi.. public holiday..aadyamaayittallla pre onamnekkal collection after Onam varunnath... nothing special..

----------


## yathra

> One point noted- Ee brother ivide edakkide parayunnath shradhichu..."ividathe updates nu authenticity illa ennu"..
> Kollaam.. kollaam


 :Laughing:  :Laughing:

----------


## Balram

> Atheth holiday???
> Thiruvonm Wednesday aanu...first weekl 6 holidays...total 8 days
> Second weekl 3 holidays total 7 days
> Athngne sheryavm...???
> 
> Sent from my P7072G using Tapatalk



adhinu artham mohanlal nte cinema kaanan  initial days aalu keriyalla.. onam vacation kaaranam rush koodiyappo 1st week 55% collection vannu.. so onam vacation nte continuity il next 3 days holiday collection + weekdays ile avg rush um vechu 2nd week ilum around  1st week ile collection vannu.. shubam.  


allannnu parayan 2nd week il 90% occupancy onnum allallo Oppam nu kittiyathu CLT Radha il..  :Laughing:

----------


## Iyyer The Great

> Oppam releas on sep 8...first week sep 8-16...athil 6 holidays
> Second week 17-24...4 holidays
> Onam vacatn start chythath sep 10nu...theerunath 19nu...calendar nkya Mati...second weekl 3 dvsm working day aarnu..
> 
> Sent from my P7072G using Tapatalk


Onam vacation il before Onam ullathinekkaal status after Onam varumennu ariyaanjittaano esp with wom..

----------


## shakeer

PVR 4 pm 105 ticket sold. An hour to go
cinemax 50+

----------


## yathra

> Mm collctn varnenu munne mamooty times ittapzhm 23 lacs aayrnlo
> 
> Sent from my P7072G using Tapatalk


Repp mistake anu . Pulli anu fasalinu koduthathu . Pulliyodu direct samsarichirunnu kazhinja sunday 29 lakh anu clear chaithu idaam ennu paranj

----------


## Iyyer The Great

> PVR 4 pm 105 ticket sold. An hour to go
> cinemax 50+


Compared to yesterday engane..innale also machan update ittirunnille

----------


## shivankuty

> Thiruvonam nte annum adhu kazhinjulla day ilum collection vannu ennu parayan aano machu ithra kashtapettathu..  
> 
> 
> TVm Aris plex il thanne release kazhinju next day 1 laks thikachu illallo..


Athu thanne Njan pryan udeshcholu...onam vacatnte advantage und...its huge..first 11 days kidu occpncyl aanu oppam kalichath...aa oru advntge abrhmnu illa..so weekdaysl oppam nedya collctn abrhmnu varilla
Oppam irngya 2nd day aanu baki onam films irngyth...athinal big screen oppam kiteela...pineedula 2 divsm 2 shows big screenl kity...pinneed 5th day thottanu veendum big capacity screen full shows aayth

Sent from my P7072G using Tapatalk

----------


## shivankuty

> Onam vacation il before Onam ullathinekkaal status after Onam varumennu ariyaanjittaano esp with wom..


But after onam only 3 days were holidays...annu kond matram ithrem nedilla

Sent from my P7072G using Tapatalk

----------


## Iyyer The Great

> But after onam only 3 days were holidays...annu kond matram ithrem nedilla
> 
> Sent from my P7072G using Tapatalk


4 days..sree narayana guru jayanthi public holiday alle .

Second week vanna 22-23 lakhs okke athu vechu varavunnathe ullu...angane bheekara occupancy onnum athinu venda..

----------


## shivankuty

> adhinu artham mohanlal nte cinema kaanan  initial days aalu keriyalla.. onam vacation kaaranam rush koodiyappo 1st week 55% collection vannu.. so onam vacation nte continuity il next 3 days holiday collection + weekdays ile avg rush um vechu 2nd week ilum around  1st week ile collection vannu.. shubam.  
> 
> 
> allannnu parayan 2nd week il 90% occupancy onnum allallo Oppam nu kittiyathu CLT Radha il..


Onnamthyi first weekl oppam 72% aanu occpncy
Second weekl 80%...angne varillalo macha???athum oru big capacity screenl
Pinne engne nkyalm final 1.11cr und with an additional 30 lacs from pvs

Sent from my P7072G using Tapatalk

----------


## Balram

> Athu thanne Njan pryan udeshcholu...onam vacatnte advantage und...its huge..first 11 days kidu occpncyl aanu oppam kalichath...aa oru advntge abrhmnu illa..so weekdaysl oppam nedya collctn abrhmnu varilla
> Oppam irngya 2nd day aanu baki onam films irngyth...athinal big screen oppam kiteela...pineedula 2 divsm 2 shows big screenl kity...pinneed 5th day thottanu veendum big capacity screen full shows aayth
> 
> Sent from my P7072G using Tapatalk



Onam vacation days il Oppam 500shows /Day  onnum kalichittillallo.. advantage kittan aayittu.. pinne endhu kaaryathinu ah onam paranjirikkunnadhu..  :Rolleyes:

----------


## shameenls

> But after onam only 3 days were holidays...annu kond matram ithrem nedilla
> 
> Sent from my P7072G using Tapatalk


എല്ലാരുടേം അറിവിലേക്ക് മറന്നു പോയെങ്കിൽ ഓർമ്മിപ്പിക്കാൻ. ഒപ്പം കോഴിക്കോട് ആദ്യ വാരം 22 ലക്ഷം ആയിരുന്നു. അതിൽ ഒരു mistakum ഇല്ലായിരുന്നു. രണ്ടാമത്തെ weekil മെട്രോയിൽ വന്നത് 14 days 35 എന്നായിരുന്നു. അത് മിസ്റ്റേക്ക് ആയിരുന്നു എന്ന് അന്ന് പറഞ്ഞു 45 ഉണ്ട് അടുത്ത ആഴ്ച ശരിയാകും എന്ന്. പിന്നെ മൂന്നാമത്തെ ആഴ്ച വന്നപ്പോൾ ശരിയായി 3 week 58 വന്നു. അല്ലാതെ ആദ്യത്തെ ആഴ്ച തെറ്റാണെന്നു ആരും പറഞ്ഞിട്ടില്ല.

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk

----------


## shivankuty

> First week except 2 days pre Onam.. collection kurayum..2nd week 3 days vacation..pinne Wednesday sree Narayana guru Jayanthi.. public holiday..aadyamaayittallla pre onamnekkal collection after Onam varunnath... nothing special..


But 6 days holiday ulla oru weeknekal collctn athnte pathi holidays ulla next weekl varmnu thonunla...also second week one day less compare to first week...ivde track chytha multi collctn trend nkyalm first week s way better than second

Sent from my P7072G using Tapatalk

----------


## maryland

beeeee beeee  :Clap:  :Band:  :Clap:

----------


## ikka

*To all lal fans who are creating a mess here on the collection based on tracking*
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Malayalam Review
‏
  @MalayalamReview
 9 May 2017
More
Replying to @MalayalamReview
Top 5 Grossers Kerala


#Pulimurugan 86.5cr
#Baahubali2 43.20cr**
#Oppam 42.70cr
#Drishyam 42.50cr
#EnnuninteMoideen 41.95cr

------------------------------------------------------------------------

*Oppam producers figure aanu ithu, so do not blame us... Oru doubt?? --- You believe  Oppam >>> Drishyam & Premam??? If so  Ethu tracking vachanu ningal ithu parayunnathu???*

*Another Question BB2 = 1/2 Puli??? Ethu tracking vechanu ningal ithum parayunnathu????*

----------


## roshy

> Repp mistake anu . Pulli anu fasalinu koduthathu . Pulliyodu direct samsarichirunnu kazhinja sunday 29 lakh anu clear chaithu idaam ennu paranj


Next week മെട്രോ മനോരമയിൽ ക്ലിയർ ചെയ്തു കളക്ഷൻ വരുമോ ?

----------


## shivankuty

> എല്ലാരുടേം അറിവിലേക്ക് മറന്നു പോയെങ്കിൽ ഓർമ്മിപ്പിക്കാൻ. ഒപ്പം കോഴിക്കോട് ആദ്യ വാരം 22 ലക്ഷം ആയിരുന്നു. അതിൽ ഒരു mistakum ഇല്ലായിരുന്നു. രണ്ടാമത്തെ weekil മെട്രോയിൽ വന്നത് 14 days 35 എന്നായിരുന്നു. അത് മിസ്റ്റേക്ക് ആയിരുന്നു എന്ന് അന്ന് പറഞ്ഞു 45 ഉണ്ട് അടുത്ത ആഴ്ച ശരിയാകും എന്ന്. പിന്നെ മൂന്നാമത്തെ ആഴ്ച വന്നപ്പോൾ ശരിയായി 3 week 58 വന്നു. അല്ലാതെ ആദ്യത്തെ ആഴ്ച തെറ്റാണെന്നു ആരും പറഞ്ഞിട്ടില്ല.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


First week 22 lacs second week 23 lacs...best

Sent from my P7072G using Tapatalk

----------


## shameenls

ചേട്ടന്റെ കണ്ടു പിടിത്തം വെച്ച് 15 th day oppam q cinemasilum pan cinemasilum double hold over aayilley?

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk

----------


## Iyyer The Great

> എല്ലാരുടേം അറിവിലേക്ക് മറന്നു പോയെങ്കിൽ ഓർമ്മിപ്പിക്കാൻ. ഒപ്പം കോഴിക്കോട് ആദ്യ വാരം 22 ലക്ഷം ആയിരുന്നു. അതിൽ ഒരു mistakum ഇല്ലായിരുന്നു. രണ്ടാമത്തെ weekil മെട്രോയിൽ വന്നത് 14 days 35 എന്നായിരുന്നു. അത് മിസ്റ്റേക്ക് ആയിരുന്നു എന്ന് അന്ന് പറഞ്ഞു 45 ഉണ്ട് അടുത്ത ആഴ്ച ശരിയാകും എന്ന്. പിന്നെ മൂന്നാമത്തെ ആഴ്ച വന്നപ്പോൾ ശരിയായി 3 week 58 വന്നു. അല്ലാതെ ആദ്യത്തെ ആഴ്ച തെറ്റാണെന്നു ആരും പറഞ്ഞിട്ടില്ല.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


Aaha...ithu kollaalo...ellaam oohapohangal vechanalle

----------


## maryland

> *To all lal fans who are creating a mess here on the collection based on tracking*
> ------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> Malayalam Review
> ‏
>   @MalayalamReview
>  9 May 2017
> More
> Replying to @MalayalamReview
> ...


 :Doh:  :Doh:  :Doh:

----------


## shameenls

annu ningal thanne rodhichath aanu ith. Mittayi theruvu okke adukkan vayya adya hf adichath 6th day aanu ennokke. 


> First week 22 lacs second week 23 lacs...best
> 
> Sent from my P7072G using Tapatalk


Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk

----------


## shivankuty

> *To all lal fans who are creating a mess here on the collection based on tracking*
> ------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> Malayalam Review
> ‏
>   @MalayalamReview
>  9 May 2017
> More
> Replying to @MalayalamReview
> ...


Ningal pryna ketta thonum ee page nteyanu...aetho oru page ntho parnjnu Njan nth paryan
Pinne oppam final 14cr share....33cr gross...

Sent from my P7072G using Tapatalk

----------


## shivankuty

> annu ningal thanne rodhichath aanu ith. Mittayi theruvu okke adukkan vayya adya hf adichath 6th day aanu ennokke. 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


Njan Fk membrshp edthath 2017 aanu...pine Njan annu rodhichennu paryathe...

Sent from my P7072G using Tapatalk

----------


## ikka

> Ningal pryna ketta thonum ee page nteyanu...aetho oru page ntho parnjnu Njan nth paryan
> Pinne oppam final 14cr share....33cr gross...
> 
> Sent from my P7072G using Tapatalk


This is producers figures man....75Cr WW ennu poster okke irakkiyathu etho page aano???

----------


## shivankuty

> ചേട്ടന്റെ കണ്ടു പിടിത്തം വെച്ച് 15 th day oppam q cinemasilum pan cinemasilum double hold over aayilley?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


Ath 15th day...ivde 6th day ho adcha multies und...apzha

Sent from my P7072G using Tapatalk

----------


## shameenls

> Aaha...ithu kollaalo...ellaam oohapohangal vechanalle


അന്ന് ഇതിനെ കുറിച്ച് fb യിൽ കിടു fight നടന്നിട്ടുണ്ട്. അത് കൊണ്ടാണ് ഓര്മ ഉള്ളത്. പിന്നെ ഒപ്പം ekm മൾട്ടി ഇന്നലെ ഫുൾ ഇരുന്നു ചെക്ക് ചെയ്തു ഞാൻ 16 ദിവസം 1.27 ആയിരുന്നു. ഇതിൽ 1 2 3 6 ദിവസത്തെ ലോഡ് ആയില്ല. ബാക്കി 12 ദിവസം കൊണ്ട് സിനെപോളിസ് 30 ലക്ഷം ഉണ്ടാരുന്നു. ബാക്കി 4 ദിവസവും avg നോക്കുമ്പോൾ 12 അടുപ്പിച്ചു ഉണ്ട്. സൊ 16 ദിവസത്തെ സിനെപോളിസ് ഒഴിച്ച് നോക്കിയാൽ ഒപ്പത്തിനും 80+ മാത്രമേ ഉള്ളൂ. 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk

----------


## shivankuty

> ചേട്ടന്റെ കണ്ടു പിടിത്തം വെച്ച് 15 th day oppam q cinemasilum pan cinemasilum double hold over aayilley?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


Appo ivde 10th day ho adchtho???athum oppathekal shows kuravarnitu koodi

Sent from my P7072G using Tapatalk

----------


## shameenls

റഫ് ആയിട്ട് എഴുതി നോക്കിയതാ. ലാപ് പോയി കിടക്കുന്നു. മൊബൈൽ മാത്രേ ഉള്ളൂ. So its difficult to handle

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk

----------


## Balram

> Onnamthyi first weekl oppam 72% aanu occpncy
> Second weekl 80%...angne varillalo macha???athum oru big capacity screenl
> Pinne engne nkyalm final 1.11cr und with an additional 30 lacs from pvs
> 
> Sent from my P7072G using Tapatalk


so thaankal endha parayunne.. 

1st week 72% alla.. 90% undayirunnu enno? 
in that scenario.. 2nd week padam 50% collection mathre undayirunnullu ennu parayendi varum.. adhil first 3 days holiday collectoin above 80% eduthal  around 10 laks varendathanu. baaki 4 days below 40% collection il aanu Oppam odiyathu ennu..  :Rolleyes:  

appo Oppam CLT il thalluvandi aayirunnu alle..  :Rolleyes:

----------


## KOBRA

> Ath 15th day...ivde 6th day ho adcha multies und...apzha
> 
> Sent from my P7072G using Tapatalk


oppam 5th and 6th day holdover adicha padam engane blockbuster akum

----------


## Iyyer The Great

> Appo ivde 10th day ho adchtho???athum oppathekal shows kuravarnitu koodi
> 
> Sent from my P7072G using Tapatalk


ee multisil varanada aalu thanneyalle Vineethayilum Majesticilum okke povunne...athukoottumbo Abraham ethra adhikam show kalichu..oppam time il ithokke undo..Vineetha enthaayalum illa..aa complexil Abraham 12 shows vare kalichittund

Ithu paranju paranju enikk thanne boradikkunnu

----------


## Balram

> എല്ലാരുടേം അറിവിലേക്ക് മറന്നു പോയെങ്കിൽ ഓർമ്മിപ്പിക്കാൻ. ഒപ്പം കോഴിക്കോട് ആദ്യ വാരം 22 ലക്ഷം ആയിരുന്നു. അതിൽ ഒരു mistakum ഇല്ലായിരുന്നു. രണ്ടാമത്തെ weekil മെട്രോയിൽ വന്നത് 14 days 35 എന്നായിരുന്നു. അത് മിസ്റ്റേക്ക് ആയിരുന്നു എന്ന് അന്ന് പറഞ്ഞു 45 ഉണ്ട് അടുത്ത ആഴ്ച ശരിയാകും എന്ന്. പിന്നെ മൂന്നാമത്തെ ആഴ്ച വന്നപ്പോൾ ശരിയായി 3 week 58 വന്നു. അല്ലാതെ ആദ്യത്തെ ആഴ്ച തെറ്റാണെന്നു ആരും പറഞ്ഞിട്ടില്ല.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk



che veruthe time kalanju ah pahayan karanam..  :Mad:

----------


## Iyyer The Great

> അന്ന് ഇതിനെ കുറിച്ച് fb യിൽ കിടു fight നടന്നിട്ടുണ്ട്. അത് കൊണ്ടാണ് ഓര്മ ഉള്ളത്. പിന്നെ ഒപ്പം ekm മൾട്ടി ഇന്നലെ ഫുൾ ഇരുന്നു ചെക്ക് ചെയ്തു ഞാൻ 16 ദിവസം 1.27 ആയിരുന്നു. ഇതിൽ 1 2 3 6 ദിവസത്തെ ലോഡ് ആയില്ല. ബാക്കി 12 ദിവസം കൊണ്ട് സിനെപോളിസ് 30 ലക്ഷം ഉണ്ടാരുന്നു. ബാക്കി 4 ദിവസവും avg നോക്കുമ്പോൾ 12 അടുപ്പിച്ചു ഉണ്ട്. സൊ 16 ദിവസത്തെ സിനെപോളിസ് ഒഴിച്ച് നോക്കിയാൽ ഒപ്പത്തിനും 80+ മാത്രമേ ഉള്ളൂ. 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


Good work..athu thanne ekm multis il peduthaatha new multis il record shows kalichathinu purame aanennu orkkanam..

----------


## Iyyer The Great

Carnival TVM il biggest screenil thanne 5 shows undalle from Friday even after new releases... terrific  :Band:

----------


## shivankuty

> ee multisil varanada aalu thanneyalle Vineethayilum Majesticilum okke povunne...athukoottumbo Abraham ethra adhikam show kalichu..oppam time il ithokke undo..Vineetha enthaayalum illa..aa complexil Abraham 12 shows vare kalichittund
> 
> Ithu paranju paranju enikk thanne boradikkunnu


Oppam timl vanitha, central okke und...majestic matram illayrnu
Pinne ippo cinepolis illalo...aa varenda aale vanithyl ponolu...

Sent from my P7072G using Tapatalk

----------


## Iyyer The Great

Ekm pan il 2 shows..not bad..athil onnu very good timing..from friday multiyil 12 shows undenkil 1 cr will be easy

----------


## shivankuty

> so thaankal endha parayunne.. 
> 
> 1st week 72% alla.. 90% undayirunnu enno? 
> in that scenario.. 2nd week padam 50% collection mathre undayirunnullu ennu parayendi varum.. adhil first 3 days holiday collectoin above 80% eduthal  around 10 laks varendathanu. baaki 4 days below 40% collection il aanu Oppam odiyathu ennu..  
> 
> appo Oppam CLT il thalluvandi aayirunnu alle..


Ithethu baasha...

Sent from my P7072G using Tapatalk

----------


## Iyyer The Great

> Oppam timl vanitha, central okke und...majestic matram illayrnu
> Pinne ippo cinepolis illalo...aa varenda aale vanithyl ponolu...
> 
> Sent from my P7072G using Tapatalk


Vanitha und..but Vineetha illayirunnu..ippo 4 screen aayathukondaanu Abraham 12 shows vare and second weekil polum extra show ithra adhikam kalichathu..pinne majestic also..

----------


## Balram

> Vanitha und..but Vineetha illayirunnu..ippo 4 screen aayathukondaanu Abraham 12 shows vare and second weekil polum extra show ithra adhikam kalichathu..pinne majestic also..



Oppam Vanitha il release undyairunno adhinu... ippol alle adhu releasing theatre aakiyathu cineplex enna tittle vannapol?

----------


## roshy

> Authentic alla ennu ivide kurachu munne paranju...


House ful ബോർഡിൻറെ പല ആംഗിളുള്ള വേർഷൻ ആണെന്നൊക്കെ ഇവിടെ പറഞ്ഞു കേട്ടിരുന്നു 😂

----------


## perumal

> Appo ivde 10th day ho adchtho???athum oppathekal shows kuravarnitu koodi
> 
> Sent from my P7072G using Tapatalk



oppathekal shows kuravo..eth vakayil

vanitha..vineetha...majestic...central..evm..oke manga parikan poyo!! ithrem areas kalichatum 5+ HF entho kavithayil vannu..oppam oru HF enkilum sarithayil vanno ?

----------


## Iyyer The Great

> Oppam Vanitha il release undyairunno adhinu... ippol alle adhu releasing theatre aakiyathu cineplex enna tittle vannapol?


Oppam kazhinjittaano athu..  :Thinking:

----------


## perumal

> Oppam timl vanitha, central okke und...majestic matram illayrnu
> Pinne ippo cinepolis illalo...aa varenda aale vanithyl ponolu...
> 
> Sent from my P7072G using Tapatalk


avidonum AS kalicha athrem shows kalichila...
AS week 1 - 21 shows in multies + 24 shows in EKM suburbs( kavitha, vanitha, majestic, central, evm)
Oppam week 1 - 32 shows in multies , 13 shows in suburbs!! 

ipo additional aayi M cinemas um und!

----------


## Iyyer The Great

> avidonum AS kalicha athrem shows kalichila...
> AS week 1 - 21 shows in multies + 24 shows in EKM suburbs( kavitha, vanitha, majestic, central, evm)
> Oppam week 1 - 32 shows in multies , 9 shows in suburbs!! 
> 
> ipo additional aayi M cinemas um und!


 :Good:  single screen eduthaalum mothathil eduthaalum AS thanne lead ..

----------


## Malik

Oru Superhit anennenkilum sammathichu thaadey :Teary:

----------


## perumal

> single screen eduthaalum mothathil eduthaalum AS thanne lead ..


athelo..ithrem sthalangalil kalichatum kavitha oke 5+ HF enthayalum vann kanoole  :Drum:  
oppam orennam undo entho  :Thinking:  
etho oru divasam board ilathe chumma HF enn adich vitath orma und!  :Laughing:

----------


## KOBRA

> അന്ന് ഇതിനെ കുറിച്ച് fb യിൽ കിടു fight നടന്നിട്ടുണ്ട്. അത് കൊണ്ടാണ് ഓര്മ ഉള്ളത്. പിന്നെ ഒപ്പം ekm മൾട്ടി ഇന്നലെ ഫുൾ ഇരുന്നു ചെക്ക് ചെയ്തു ഞാൻ 16 ദിവസം 1.27 ആയിരുന്നു. ഇതിൽ 1 2 3 6 ദിവസത്തെ ലോഡ് ആയില്ല. ബാക്കി 12 ദിവസം കൊണ്ട് സിനെപോളിസ് 30 ലക്ഷം ഉണ്ടാരുന്നു. ബാക്കി 4 ദിവസവും avg നോക്കുമ്പോൾ 12 അടുപ്പിച്ചു ഉണ്ട്. സൊ 16 ദിവസത്തെ സിനെപോളിസ് ഒഴിച്ച് നോക്കിയാൽ ഒപ്പത്തിനും 80+ മാത്രമേ ഉള്ളൂ. 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk



Kidu macha . appole cinepolis ozichu nirthiyal oppam etrayundakum ? 16 days ?

----------


## KOBRA

> avidonum AS kalicha athrem shows kalichila...
> AS week 1 - 21 shows in multies + 24 shows in EKM suburbs( kavitha, vanitha, majestic, central, evm)
> Oppam week 1 - 32 shows in multies , 13 shows in suburbs!! 
> 
> ipo additional aayi M cinemas um und!


Aven ippole thodupuza ashirvadum east hill okke pokki kondu varum  :Laughing:

----------


## KOBRA

> athelo..ithrem sthalangalil kalichatum kavitha oke 5+ HF enthayalum vann kanoole  
> oppam orennam undo entho  
> etho oru divasam board ilathe chumma HF enn adich vitath orma und!


 kollam   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:

----------


## shivankuty

> avidonum AS kalicha athrem shows kalichila...
> AS week 1 - 21 shows in multies + 24 shows in EKM suburbs( kavitha, vanitha, majestic, central, evm)
> Oppam week 1 - 32 shows in multies , 13 shows in suburbs!! 
> 
> ipo additional aayi M cinemas um und!


Ipzhale additnl aayi m cinemas vannath...athum 3rd weekl...athnu munp randum same shows aanu

Sent from my P7072G using Tapatalk

----------


## KOBRA

> Ipzhale additnl aayi m cinemas vannath...athum 3rd weekl...athnu munp randum same shows aanu
> 
> Sent from my P7072G using Tapatalk


Third week muthal alle second week muthal anu M cinema

----------


## BASH1982

Thanks sivankutty njan vicharichathu abraham below oppam ennarunnu thankalude post nd bakkiyullavarude replay athu thettanennu manasilaki thannu

----------


## perumal

> Ipzhale additnl aayi m cinemas vannath...athum 3rd weekl...athnu munp randum same shows aanu
> 
> Sent from my P7072G using Tapatalk


so whats the point?

----------


## KOBRA

> Thanks sivankutty njan vicharichathu abraham below oppam ennarunnu thankalude post nd bakkiyullavarude replay athu thettanennu manasilaki thannu


 :Laughing:  Aven etrayum okke ivde kolahalangal okke unddakkiaythu ondu . oppam etra shows first ,second , third week okke kalichu ennu manassilayille  :Laughing:

----------


## ACHOOTTY

> Thanks sivankutty njan vicharichathu abraham below oppam ennarunnu thankalude post nd bakkiyullavarude replay athu thettanennu manasilaki thannu


hahahahaha.  lokothra thallu okke inigine mattu padathine choriyaan ninnappo polinju adungum.

----------


## ACHOOTTY

Thrissuril........koppam - inox and ramdas..................immade abraham..........ganam, deepa, inox kairaly............kairal HF mathram mathi ramdas ine marikadakkan....ithanu sthithi........ennittu aanu multi...............collection. appo deepa, ragam okke full adichathu ethu accountil cherthum.

ennittu vannu karayum working dayisil..........occupancy illa ennu.....................1600 seateril..................800 aalu keriyaal......................50%. ennal 650 seateeril..............650 aalu keriyaal..........100% ithaanu koppam. ithu okke 100% vachu paranjathaatto..............actual ariyaallo.

irinjalakkuda okke.................3 theatreil................including mapranam.

Guruvayur adya week ............thottu thanne .....kecheryilum, kunnam kulathum rls. ennal koppam only guruvayur. alochiche vythasam.

wadakanchery kku aduthu........pazhayannur rls................kodakarayilum., ashtamichirayilum, amballurum rls..........ennittum chalakkudi kidu collection. kodungallur nammal kandathaanu.........

ithu orudistrict eduthu enne ullu.............ithu pole oro district eduthaa aa chadhanthe okke arelum compar cheyyuvo?

odivaaa...............makkale.............occupanc  y namukku compare cheyyaam....................kutti petti ramdasum................ragam, deepa, kairaly enniayum cherthu..................

----------


## KOBRA

@ shivan kutty oppam correct 15 days gross ariyamo ?

----------


## perumal

> Aven etrayum okke ivde kolahalangal okke unddakkiaythu ondu . oppam etra shows first ,second , third week okke kalichu ennu manassilayille


first week 350 shows il 90% occupanjiyil kalicha padam  :Laughing:  



7th day 78%
12th day 56%
15th day 33%
22nd day 23%

350 shows 90% occupancy il kalicha padam aane  :Laughing:  

apsara anel week 1 70% polum ila enn thonunu!! 

More



#Calicut Collection:15 Days #*Oppam* 35L


90% occupancy enn paranja padam  :Ennekollu:

----------


## ACHOOTTY

kollam first week............immade ABS - main centreil kalichathu 26 sh................koppam - 10 sh . partha - 6 sh Pranavam, kappithans - 4 sh, carnival, G MAX koodathe JB max koode chethaal. 

pinne ningal paranja paravur and kadakkal okke new rls theatres...................

pathanam thittayil.................aishwarya, trinity kalichu.............koodathe adoor, rannni and panthalam. koppam only aishwarya and adoor.

odivaaa makkale............occupancy compare cheyyaam.

----------


## Malik

From Friday Tvm
Aries - 4shws
MOT-5 shws
Carnival Green field- 3shws
Kattakada Swaram Layam - 2shws(First &2nd shw)

----------


## ACHOOTTY

> @ shivan kutty oppam correct 15 days gross ariyamo ?


25 cr.........................

after 100 days................23 cr ethi.............elastic BB

----------


## Mike

> Oru Superhit anennenkilum sammathichu thaadey

----------


## ACHOOTTY

TVM ..........  ABS...............Padmanabha, Devipriya, Sree, Kairali.............koodathe...............MOT, Greenfield, Arieplex...........nearby centre.....kattakkada and Peyad.

Koppam - tharavadu adya day polum full adichilla..........New, aries...............


odivaaaa.............occcupancy nokkaaam.................................

----------


## KOBRA

> first week 350 shows il 90% occupanjiyil kalicha padam  
> 
> 
> 
> 7th day 78%
> 12th day 56%
> 15th day 33%
> 22nd day 23%
> 
> ...


Aven inium onam days occupencyum pokki kondu varum   :Ennekollu:   :Ennekollu:   :Ennekollu:   :Ennekollu:

----------


## Young Mega Star

Oppam, mvt okr ayitano comparison? Athum ithrs valya opening edutha filminu..

----------


## KOBRA

> 25 cr.........................
> 
> after 100 days................23 cr ethi.............elastic BB


Pulimurukanum okke elastic BB akum  kando in future.

----------


## KOBRA

> Oppam, mvt okr ayitano comparison? Athum ithrs valya opening edutha filminu..


Oppathinekkal intial annu FD  Oozathinu undayirnnu  :Laughing:

----------


## ACHOOTTY

Alappuzha -  adya week............ABS - kairali, sree, cherthala, chengannur, harippad- both screeens, mavelikkara, eramallur, ezhupunna. kattanam-ragam, ganam.

koppam -  pankaj, cherthala, harippad, mavelikkara, kattanam, etamallur - 2 sh

odivaaaaa.............occupancy thappaam....................75 cr padthinte.

----------


## BIGBrother

Theevandi veendum late akumo ? Panil chart chethitillallo for Friday

----------


## BIGBrother

> Alappuzha -  adya week............ABS - kairali, sree, cherthala, chengannur, harippad- both screeens, mavelikkara, eramallur, ezhupunna. kattanam-ragam, ganam.
> 
> koppam -  pankaj, cherthala, harippad, mavelikkara, kattanam, etamallur - 2 sh
> 
> odivaaaaa.............occupancy thappaam....................75 cr padthinte.


Oppam oke thalliya pole Malayalatil veroru padathinum thalliyittilla. Pulimurukan , MVT oke marinikkum

----------


## BIGBrother

> Thanks sivankutty njan vicharichathu abraham below oppam ennarunnu thankalude post nd bakkiyullavarude replay athu thettanennu manasilaki thannu


athu satyam. nammal allel Oppam entho sambhavam anennu thettidharichene

----------


## King Amal

As per producer (last lines) 

Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk

----------


## GABBAR

എന്റെ ഇക്കാ ഫാൻസുകളെ നിങ്ങൾക്ക് വേറെ പണി ഇല്ലേ . shivankutty യുടെ പോസ്റ്റ് കണ്ടാൽ അറിയാം 
പല ചോദ്യങ്ങളും അങ്ങേര് മനപ്പൂർവം കണ്ടില്ലെന്ന് നടിക്കുകയാണ് 
ഉറങ്ങുന്ന ആളിനെ വിളിച്ചുണർത്താം ഉറക്കം നടിക്കുന്ന ആളെ ഒരിക്കലും ഉണർത്താൻ പറ്റില്ല

----------


## ACHOOTTY

> First week 350sh il 90% occupancy vanna oppam..main centre scenes 
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


ithaano 100% occupancy vanna padam..... :Ennekollu:  athum 8 divasam...........

immade padam.............6 day kondu thanne...................30/35 ille ...........sree koode cherthaal.................69%  thanne yaa nallathu :Bossman:

----------


## King Amal

> First week 350sh il 90% occupancy vanna oppam..main centre scenes 
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


Sheydaa.. 😂😂😂
Appo free show vallathum aano 90% occupancyil lavanmar kaaniche.. 😂😂

Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk

----------


## perumal

> Theevandi veendum late akumo ? Panil chart chethitillallo for Friday


rls on  20th ennoke ketu!!

----------


## ACHOOTTY

> As per producer (last lines) 
> 
> Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk


nirmathao?   ayye ayye ayyee..............

ayaalodu............tracked collection ethraya ennu chodhikku........

----------


## KOBRA

E metro kku  nandi paryanam illenkkil . meesha vijayanum teamum koodi single screen matram moonu nalu kodi talli vechanaamyirnnu  pala padathinum  :Ennekollu:   :Ennekollu:  :Ennekollu:  :Ennekollu:  :Ennekollu:

----------


## ACHOOTTY

> Oppam oke thalliya pole Malayalatil veroru padathinum thalliyittilla. Pulimurukan , MVT oke marinikkum


athu vykthamayum, sakthamayum ippo theliyichu kondirikkuka alle.............prmatheyum, dhrisyatheyum okke 15 day kondu potticha item aaanu tto.

----------


## BONJOUR

> athu satyam. nammal allel Oppam entho sambhavam anennu thettidharichene


Yenthuuuu... 75 cr ennulla oru poster official page il koode share cheytha padam appam sambavam alle??

----------


## ACHOOTTY

> E metro kku  nandi paryanam illenkkil . meesha vijayanum teamum koodi single screen matram moonu nalu kodi talli vechanaamyirnnu  pala padathinum


enthu nanni..........sathyam purathu varaan thudangiyppo.............collection kodukkalu angu nirthi............. :Ennekollu: 

ippo nammude  swami amoorthanandamayi  soonyathayil ninnum thallunna pole oru figure angu idum......immade swami thalluwala..............athaaanu final.

----------


## King Amal

Still strong in tvm.. 😎😎

Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk

----------


## Loud speaker

> Oppathinekkal intial annu FD  Oozathinu undayirnnu


Athilum opening undaayirunn Nammlde Joppanu... 😊

----------


## KOBRA

> enthu nanni..........sathyam purathu varaan thudangiyppo.............collection kodukkalu angu nirthi.............
> 
> ippo nammude  swami amoorthanandamayi  soonyathayil ninnum thallunna pole oru figure angu idum......immade swami thalluwala..............athaaanu final.


Pandithan anu kavaidyar rajante  vakayil arayittu varum e swami thalluvala :Ennekollu:  :Ennekollu:  :Ennekollu:

----------


## ACHOOTTY

> Pandithan anu kavaidyar rajante  vakayil arayittu varum e swami thalluvala


TVM il koppam.........2.5 cr......source........tracked by kavadiyar rajan and produced by thalluwala. :Ennekollu:

----------


## Mike

Valya releases ee weeks um illa.....

SO 300+ shows kittiyal ee weekend um polichadukkam  :Band:   :Band:   :Band:

----------


## King Amal

> TVM il koppam.........2.5 cr......source........tracked by kavadiyar rajan and produced by thalluwala.


Annante peril irangiya padathinu tanne kola thallu thalliya rajan pinne annan hero aaya oru filminu thallathe irikuo.. 😂😂😂

Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk

----------


## King Amal

> Pandithan anu kavaidyar rajante  vakayil arayittu varum e swami thalluvala


Rajaannan ith pande thudangi orikal moonjiyatha.. 😂😂

Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk

----------


## Malik

Friday Removal from
1.Pothencode
2.Oyoor Nvp
3.Ashok Cinemas Paravur
4.Sp cinemas Peyad
5.Jb cinemas Nallila
6.Ganam cinemas Thrissur

My story kayari in these centres.

----------


## bilal john

> E metro kku  nandi paryanam illenkkil . meesha vijayanum teamum koodi single screen matram moonu nalu kodi talli vechanaamyirnnu  pala padathinum


Ee meeshavijayan thannalle Pacha forumthile mahewala

----------


## roshy

> Rajaannan ith pande thudangi orikal moonjiyatha.. 😂😂
> 
> Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk


ഇതൊന്നു calicut collection update പേജിലും പോസ്റ്റ് ചെയ്തേരു .ആവശ്യം വരും 😀

----------


## KOBRA

> Ee meeshavijayan thannalle Pacha forumthile mahewala


Athu thanne (kpac lalitha style )

----------


## Mike

calicut Apsara continue cheyumo ???





> Friday Removal from
> 1.Pothencode
> 2.Oyoor Nvp
> 3.Ashok Cinemas Paravur
> 4.Sp cinemas Peyad
> 5.Jb cinemas Nallila
> 6.Ganam cinemas Thrissur
> 
> My story kayari in these centres.

----------


## KOBRA

> Friday Removal from
> 1.Pothencode
> 2.Oyoor Nvp
> 3.Ashok Cinemas Paravur
> 4.Sp cinemas Peyad
> 5.Jb cinemas Nallila
> 6.Ganam cinemas Thrissur
> 
> My story kayari in these centres.


 almost ellam two week center anu namukku three week kitty . thats enought .may be monday back adikkanum mathi

----------


## King Amal

> Ee meeshavijayan thannalle Pacha forumthile mahewala


Meesha vijayan?? 🤔🤔🤔
Aareya... Manasilayilla.. 😑

Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk

----------


## Malik

> almost ellam two week center anu namukku three week kitty . thats enought .may be monday back adikkanum mathi


Ithokke small run kittana centres aanu.Nalla run kitti.Ganam last weekend okke Hf aayi poyathaa.

----------


## Malik

> calicut Apsara continue cheyumo ???


Update ayittilla

----------


## Malik

Shadow Cinemas Pazhayannur 4th wk continue- 3shws

----------


## ikka

*PVR -- 7:15PM -- More than 50% already!!!

PVR Gold -- 7:30PM --* * More than 50%!!!

**Cinemax -- 7:15PM -- More than 40%!!!


 2 Hours to go!!!

*

----------


## Mike

multi ennum 2Lcks + chance undoo ??

----------


## misbah7722

> Shadow Cinemas Pazhayannur 4th wk continue- 3shws


Shiw increase aanallo.. 2 shows aayirunallo ee week 

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk

----------


## KOBRA

> multi ennum 2Lcks + chance undoo ??


undu better than yester day

----------


## ikka

> multi ennum 2Lcks + chance undoo ??


Yes.. High chance!!!

----------


## King Amal

> Shiw increase aanallo.. 2 shows aayirunallo ee week 
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


Ennal pinne Hold over aayatha.. Sure.. 😁

Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk

----------


## GABBAR

> Shiw increase aanallo.. 2 shows aayirunallo ee week 
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


sho veendum hold over

----------


## Antonio

> Friday Removal from
> 1.Pothencode
> 2.Oyoor Nvp
> 3.Ashok Cinemas Paravur
> 4.Sp cinemas Peyad
> 5.Jb cinemas Nallila
> 6.Ganam cinemas Thrissur
> 
> My story kayari in these centres.


Holdover...70 percent iL 6 ennam und
4th week il changed...oh my god...

----------


## Mike

*edited......*

----------


## Antonio

> calicut Apsara continue cheyumo ???


4th day thanne holdover aaya aspara yo..sorry apsara yo. athimoham aanu dineshaaa...

----------


## Antonio

22 shows  Kochi Multies tomo

----------


## Mike

double holdover ................  :Vandivittu: 







> 4th day thanne holdover aaya aspara yo..sorry apsara yo. athimoham aanu dineshaaa...

----------


## Mike

multiyil friday muthal 15 shows kitiiyal  :Pray:

----------


## bilal john

> Meesha vijayan?? 🤔🤔🤔Aareya... Manasilayilla.. 😑Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk


Mahewalade ividuthe Id meesha vijayram

----------


## shakeer

PVR 7.15 pm 140 seated booked  one hour to go

----------


## PunchHaaji

> PVR 7.15 pm 140 seated booked  one hour to go



 :Band:   :Band:

----------


## Antonio

PAN 2 shows added from Friday; 12.40 8.40

----------


## Mike

> PAN 2 shows added from Friday; 12.40 8.40


Expecting 

PVR 3 Shows

PVR Gold 2 Shows

Cinemax 3 Shows

Q Cinemas 3 Shows 

PAN 2 already confirmed ----

So Total 13 shows anu pratheekshaa....

----------


## Phantom 369

> Friday Removal from
> 1.Pothencode
> 2.Oyoor Nvp
> 3.Ashok Cinemas Paravur
> 4.Sp cinemas Peyad
> 5.Jb cinemas Nallila
> 6.Ganam cinemas Thrissur
> 
> My story kayari in these centres.


Pothenkode Padam remove avila booking opens in BMS

----------


## Antonio

> Expecting 
> 
> PVR 3 Shows
> 
> PVR Gold 2 Shows
> 
> Cinemax 3 Shows
> 
> Q Cinemas 3 Shows 
> ...


11 vannekkum
PVR n Cinemax 3 each
Gold 1
Q n PAN 2 each

----------


## Iyyer The Great

> Pothenkode Padam remove avila booking opens in BMS


4 shows  :Drum:

----------


## shivankuty

> Rajaannan ith pande thudangi orikal moonjiyatha.. 😂😂
> 
> Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk


Ithetha magazine ennu koodi para???siju krishnante varikal....mamooty times...magaznte peridan maranathavm alae


Sent from my P7072G using Tapatalk

----------


## Iyyer The Great

From friday- 4th week


Ariesplex- 4 shows
Carnival MOT- 5 shows (biggest screen)
Carnival Greenfield- 3 shows

Kairali and Devipriya/Padmanabha koodi undaaville..

----------


## The wrong one

In Germany Cinemas
8th Sunday 

Sent from my SM-T231 using Tapatalk

----------


## Manoj

> From friday- 4th week
> 
> 
> Ariesplex- 4 shows
> Carnival MOT- 5 shows (biggest screen)
> Carnival Greenfield- 3 shows
> 
> Kairali and Devipriya/Padmanabha koodi undaaville..


Undu, devipriya, kairali

----------


## KOBRA

> Undu, devipriya, kairali


Anna sree illiyo ?

----------


## Manoj

> multiyil friday muthal 15 shows kitiiyal


15 okke kittum..

----------


## Manoj

> Ithokke small run kittana centres aanu.Nalla run kitti.Ganam last weekend okke Hf aayi poyathaa.


Iniyum kalippichaal next week aakumbol padam maatti kodukkendi varum, extra okke pokatte, main centres long run aanu ini aavashyam

----------


## Antonio

Appo Pothenkode Holdover aayi..

----------


## Manoj

> TVM il koppam.........2.5 cr......source........tracked by kavadiyar rajan and produced by thalluwala.


Athayathu single screen 1.80cr, ho 75 vannaal bhaagyam..

----------


## Iyyer The Great

> Undu, devipriya, kairali


Kidu  :Drum: 

From friday- 4th week at TVM


Ariesplex- 4 shows
Carnival MOT- 5 shows (biggest screen)
Carnival Greenfield- 3 shows
Kairali- 4 shows
Devipriya- 4 shows

City il thanne 5 theatres il..purame city kku purathum mikkayidathum continuing  :Clap:

----------


## Manoj

> From friday- 4th week
> 
> 
> Ariesplex- 4 shows
> Carnival MOT- 5 shows (biggest screen)
> Carnival Greenfield- 3 shows
> 
> Kairali and Devipriya/Padmanabha koodi undaaville..


Kattakada padam undu, nedumangadum kaliyikkavilayum Ani Pani tharumennu nerathe arinjathanu, theevandi irangiyirunnel last week thanne maattiyene..

----------


## Manoj

Antoniyude mattoru kuzhaloothu kaaran aanu avan, Rani open aayirunnel nammade padam avide kodukkaam aayirinnu, pandum Rani namukku kidu support aanu

----------


## Antonio

Cinemax n PVR 7.15 n 10.15 -4 shows 60percent already..
PVR gold-7.30 50 percent already..

----------


## Antonio

> Kattakada padam undu, nedumangadum kaliyikkavilayum Ani Pani tharumennu nerathe arinjathanu, theevandi irangiyirunnel last week thanne maattiyene..


Nedumangadu okke full adichu muzhuvan aalkkarum kandu kaanum..

----------


## KOBRA

4the week oru 320 +_shows  kanum ennu thonnunu

----------


## Antonio

> 4the week oru 320 +_shows  kanum ennu thonnunu


Hmmmm..
275-300 kaanum

----------


## Young Mega Star

Final run ekm multi mathram 1cr chancundo?

----------


## Akhil krishnan

> Final run ekm multi mathram 1cr chancundo?


1cr okke sure aanu..

----------


## Akhil krishnan



----------


## Akhil krishnan



----------


## misbah7722

4th week show update

1. Tvm kairali 4 shows
2. Tvm. Devipriya 4 shows
3. Tvm ariesplex 4 shows
4. Tvm mot carnival 5 shows
5. Tvm carnival Greenfield 3 shows 
6. Pothencode mt 4 shows 
7. Kattakada swaralaya 2 shows 
8. Ekm kavitha 4 shows 
9. Ekm pan 2 shows 
10. Thrissur kairali 4 shows 
11. Pazhayannure shadow 3 shows 
12. Alappuzha Kairali 4 shows 
13. Mavelikara prathiba 4 shows 
14. Kaattanam gaanam 4 shows 
15. Palakkad priya 4 shows 
16. Calicut sree 4 shows 
17. Kannur saagara 4 shows 
18. Kollam usha 4 shows 
19. Manjeri devaji cine palace 4 shows 
20. Karunagapally khans 4 shows 
21. Kasaragod moviemaxcircle 4 shows 
22. Thaikukam karthika 3 shows 
23. Pala universal 4 shows 
24. Kottayam abhilash 4 shows 
25. Changanacherry abhinaya 4 shows 
26. Karunagapally carnival 2 shows 
27. Payyanure carnival Shanti 4 shows 
28.Anchal archana 4 shows 
29. Ramanattukara Surabhi 2 shows 
30. Punalur ramraj 4 shows 
31. Varkal sr 2 shows 
32. Calicut Apsara 4 shows 
33. Calicut East hill regal 3 shows 
34. Ekm pvr 5 shows 
35. Ekm cinemax 3 shows 
36. Ponnani alankar 3 shows 
37. Pattanamtitta Aishwarya 4 shows
38. Ranny capitol upasana 4 shows 
39. Thrissur Inox 5 shows 
40. Jb cinemas nallila 4 shows 
41. Mukkam rose 4 shows 
42. Nilambur fairyland 4 shows 
43. Haripad sn 2 shows 


Ariyunnvar ee list update cheyyukka 


Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk

----------


## ikka

Box Office Mollywood
@MollywoodBoxof1
?
2h
Mollywood Overseas Top -2018
#AbrahaminteSanthathikal 1.4 [9.4cr] 
#SudaniFromNigeria $1.3M [8.9cr]
#Aadhi $890K+  [5.7cr]
#Aadu2 $841K+ [5.4cr]
#Masterpiece $800K+ [5.1cr]

----------


## Akhil krishnan



----------


## Akhil krishnan

Abrahaminte Santhathikal USA Gross


03-07-18 (Tuesday) - $ 3,309 from 8 Locs 

Total Gross- $ 41,241 [₹ 28.34 Lakhs] .. ✌✌✌

----------


## Akhil krishnan

:Cheerleader:  :Cheerleader:  :Cheerleader:

----------


## wayanadan

> Rajaannan ith pande thudangi orikal moonjiyatha.. 
> 
> Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk


 :Laughing:  .......................

----------


## Antonio

PVR gold 10.35pm -22 tickets gone..

----------


## Deepu k

> Ithetha magazine ennu koodi para???siju krishnante varikal....mamooty times...magaznte peridan maranathavm alae
> 
> 
> Sent from my P7072G using Tapatalk


Enthayalum 70 lakh nu mukalil poya rasathanthram 60 + akki velli thiruthi .thiruthu enna pratheka adikkurippum koduthu.

----------


## shakeer

PVR 100 ticket sold
cinemax 65ticket gone @10.15 pm

----------


## Mammooka fan

> Box Office Mollywood
> @MollywoodBoxof1
> ?
> 2h
> Mollywood Overseas Top -2018
> #AbrahaminteSanthathikal 1.4 [9.4cr] 
> #SudaniFromNigeria $1.3M [8.9cr]
> #Aadhi $890K+  [5.7cr]
> #Aadu2 $841K+ [5.4cr]
> #Masterpiece $800K+ [5.1cr]


Aadhi um ayi cheriya difference ullu😂😂😂😂😂 alle

----------


## Mammooka fan

Gcc cheriya oru keralam thanne 
Pwoli collection ann avdenn kitune

Pine ntha rights kooduthal kitathe

----------


## Antonio

> Aadhi um ayi cheriya difference ullu😂😂😂😂😂 alle


Authentic aano aavo??

----------


## ikka

> Aadhi um ayi cheriya difference ullu😂😂😂😂😂 alle


വളരെ കുറവ് തന്നെ... ഇനിയും രണ്ടു ആഴ്ച ഓടി കൂടുതൽ കുറയ്ക്കും!!

----------


## King Amal

Enitt athokke hold over folderik idum.. 😂😂😂😂



> വളരെ കുറവ് തന്നെ... ഇനിയും രണ്ടു ആഴ്ച ഓടി കൂടുതൽ കുറയ്ക്കും!!

----------


## ikka

PVR Gold 7.30pm 32/56 Tickets booked...57%

----------


## Rangeela

> Enitt athokke hold over folderik idum.. 


!!!Blockbuster hold over!!! :Cheerleader:  :Cheerleader:

----------


## Loud speaker

> Aadhi um ayi cheriya difference ullu😂😂😂😂😂 alle


My Heartfelt Condolescense

----------


## ikka

Multiplex updates - week4

PVR 5 shows
Cinemax 3 shows
Pan 2 shows

Total 10 Shows...Q to update...Expects 12!!!

 :Band:

----------


## ikka

Good screens too!! Going good...

----------


## ikka

> 4th week show update
> 
> 1. Tvm kairali 4 shows
> 2. Tvm. Devipriya 4 shows
> 3. Tvm ariesplex 4 shows
> 4. Tvm mot carnival 5 shows
> 5. Tvm carnival Greenfield 3 shows 
> 6. Pothencode mt 4 shows 
> 7. Kattakada swaralaya 2 shows 
> ...


PVR 5
Cinemax 3

----------


## melparambu

350 + kittumo..?

----------


## Mammooka fan

> My Heartfelt Condolescense


Eeh😨😨😨😨😨😨😨😨😨😨

----------


## Iyyer The Great

> Multiplex updates - week4
> 
> PVR 5 shows
> Cinemax 3 shows
> Pan 2 shows
> 
> Total 10 Shows...Q to update...Expects 12!!!


Ellaam big screen il thanne aanennu thonnunnu in PVR and Cinemax.. excellent timings too..1 cr confirmed..  :Drum:

----------


## Loud speaker

> Eeh😨😨😨😨😨😨😨😨😨😨


Aadhi kandilla alle 😁

----------


## Mammooka fan

> Aadhi kandilla alle 😁


Kandalo enthe????

----------


## maryland

> !!!Blockbuster hold over!!!


over...over... :Helohelo:

----------


## Iyyer The Great

Both Clt Apsara and Sree to continue for the 4th week  :Yahoo:

----------


## Iyyer The Great

916 blockbuster...biggest of the year by miles  :Band:

----------


## sha

> Both Clt Apsara and Sree to continue for the 4th week



kalakki :Yahoo:  :Yahoo:  :Yahoo:

----------


## Manoj

> Both Clt Apsara and Sree to continue for the 4th week


Athaanu, world cup theerum vare kalikkaan Abraham aanu safe

----------


## maryland

> 916 blockbuster...biggest of the year by miles


minute difference alle ullu... :Beee:

----------


## Rangeela

!!! Diamond  blockbuster!!!

----------


## maryland

> Athaanu, world cup theerum vare kalikkaamennu Abraham aanu safe


Derickettan..."njaanum ente kalikkaarum strong-aa....double strong...".. :Band:

----------


## yathra

:Band:  :Band:  :Band:

----------


## haidin mammookka

Hold over blockbuster yahoo ..

Sent from my HUAWEI Y560-L02 using Tapatalk

----------


## ikka

> 4th week show update
> 
> 1. Tvm kairali 4 shows
> 2. Tvm. Devipriya 4 shows
> 3. Tvm ariesplex 4 shows
> 4. Tvm mot carnival 5 shows
> 5. Tvm carnival Greenfield 3 shows 
> 6. Pothencode mt 4 shows 
> 7. Kattakada swaralaya 2 shows 
> ...


Already 130 shows confirmed!!!! 250+ sure...

 :Band:   :Band:

----------


## maryland

> Already 130 shows confirmed!!!!


 :Yahoo:  :Yahoo:  :Yahoo:

----------


## haidin mammookka

> 4th week show update
> 
> 1. Tvm kairali 4 shows
> 2. Tvm. Devipriya 4 shows
> 3. Tvm ariesplex 4 shows
> 4. Tvm mot carnival 5 shows
> 5. Tvm carnival Greenfield 3 shows 
> 6. Pothencode mt 4 shows 
> 7. Kattakada swaralaya 2 shows 
> ...


Thalassery liberty 4show sure aan 


Sent from my HUAWEI Y560-L02 using Tapatalk

----------


## misbah7722

> Thalassery liberty 4show sure aan 
> 
> 
> Sent from my HUAWEI Y560-L02 using Tapatalk


Confirm aayitt idaam

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk

----------


## haidin mammookka

PVR lulu 10:15pm 164tickets booked
Cinemax 95tkts booked

Sent from my HUAWEI Y560-L02 using Tapatalk

----------


## haidin mammookka

PVR gold 25tkts gone 20min left

Sent from my HUAWEI Y560-L02 using Tapatalk

----------


## abraham

Pattambi krishna second show

----------


## abraham

Alappuzha കൈരളി സെക്കന്റ് show

----------


## misbah7722

ആലപ്പുഴ kairali second show 

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk

----------


## haidin mammookka

Ee  oru leval  status thanneyayrikkum palaydathum working days pic edukkan onnum pattilalo


> ആലപ്പുഴ kairali second show 
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


Sent from my HUAWEI Y560-L02 using Tapatalk

----------


## pnikhil007

> Adya week
> ABS - 630 sh per day............Oppam - 368 sh / day.     
> 
> So abrahaminu verum 58% occupancy undel 100% oppam occupancy  (Abraham nalla kidu aayi odiya time anenu orkane )
> 
> 2nd week  - ABS - 600/sh day  -  Oppam - 375 sh / day.  
> 
> AS nu 62% occupancy undel  oppam100% occupancy ku samam (oppam 2nd week avasanichath multies il 33% occupancy vech )
> 
> ...


S kuttiye kolamayirunnille ithilum bhedam...

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk

----------


## Sidharthan

> Oppam 7 day 15 lakh radha occuoancy 55 varumo?


Wow..epo 15 aayoo😌😷

Sent from my Lenovo A7020a48 using Tapatalk

----------


## Sidharthan

> Athra ila enna orma 15 lakh entho undayirunolu


Kurachude kuraakavo?.🤔

Sent from my Lenovo A7020a48 using Tapatalk

----------


## Sidharthan

> Ivdthe fans nth thalli???ningl chumma kannadach iruttakathe...thread edth noku...ivdthe yatra vare 3rd week kzhnjpo 27cr gross ennu prnjrnu...ennit ippo 11cr share aayi ivde...
> 
> Sent from my P7072G using Tapatalk


😂

Sent from my Lenovo A7020a48 using Tapatalk

----------


## Sidharthan

> Final kerala gross akum paranje


Ninga pwoliyalle...3rd wk thanne final run predict cheythu😑

Sent from my Lenovo A7020a48 using Tapatalk

----------


## Sidharthan

> First week 350sh il 90% occupancy vanna oppam..main centre scenes 
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


Oppam and Abraham final Calicut single screen koodi ingane idanee😷

Sent from my Lenovo A7020a48 using Tapatalk

----------


## Sidharthan

> Pinneem aries comparison 
> 
> Aries il maathram ulla oppam and Aries plus vere 2 multis ulla AS thammil aries collection maathram vech comparison 
> Udayippennu vechaal ingane undo....TVM il ulla motham multisinte collection vech compare cheyyilla.. : laugh:


Ekm multi koode angane cheyyee😂

Sent from my Lenovo A7020a48 using Tapatalk

----------


## pnikhil007

@ mods

Ee durantham kuttiyude post ff threadilekku mattikoode..

Padathinte updates nokkan thurannal ivante karachil matram kanunnullu...

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk

----------


## Iyyer The Great

> Ekm multi koode angane cheyyee😂
> 
> Sent from my Lenovo A7020a48 using Tapatalk


Pooravum kazhinju aalkarum poyi..alpam late aayennu thonnunnu

----------


## Iyyer The Great

Multi  :Band:

----------


## perumal

> Oppam and Abraham final Calicut single screen koodi ingane idanee😷
> 
> Sent from my Lenovo A7020a48 using Tapatalk


Shift ano  :Laughing:  avante 90% theory ku ula reply anu  :Laughing:  final oke ee paranja ella centre lem ella theatre um koode nokane  :Laughing:  ath patilel padiyayiko

----------


## Sidharthan

> *To all lal fans who are creating a mess here on the collection based on tracking*
> ------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> Malayalam Review
> ‏
>   @MalayalamReview
>  9 May 2017
> More
> Replying to @MalayalamReview
> ...


Bahubali oodi kondirikumbolathe collection update aane..not full run..

Sent from my Lenovo A7020a48 using Tapatalk

----------


## Sidharthan

> Njan Fk membrshp edthath 2017 aanu...pine Njan annu rodhichennu paryathe...
> 
> Sent from my P7072G using Tapatalk


😌👏👏

Sent from my Lenovo A7020a48 using Tapatalk

----------


## Sidharthan

> അന്ന് ഇതിനെ കുറിച്ച് fb യിൽ കിടു fight നടന്നിട്ടുണ്ട്. അത് കൊണ്ടാണ് ഓര്മ ഉള്ളത്. പിന്നെ ഒപ്പം ekm മൾട്ടി ഇന്നലെ ഫുൾ ഇരുന്നു ചെക്ക് ചെയ്തു ഞാൻ 16 ദിവസം 1.27 ആയിരുന്നു. ഇതിൽ 1 2 3 6 ദിവസത്തെ ലോഡ് ആയില്ല. ബാക്കി 12 ദിവസം കൊണ്ട് സിനെപോളിസ് 30 ലക്ഷം ഉണ്ടാരുന്നു. ബാക്കി 4 ദിവസവും avg നോക്കുമ്പോൾ 12 അടുപ്പിച്ചു ഉണ്ട്. സൊ 16 ദിവസത്തെ സിനെപോളിസ് ഒഴിച്ച് നോക്കിയാൽ ഒപ്പത്തിനും 80+ മാത്രമേ ഉള്ളൂ. 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


?a Tvm ithu pole carnival maatti nirthiyaloo😂

Sent from my Lenovo A7020a48 using Tapatalk

----------


## Saathan



----------


## Sidharthan

> avidonum AS kalicha athrem shows kalichila...
> AS week 1 - 21 shows in multies + 24 shows in EKM suburbs( kavitha, vanitha, majestic, central, evm)
> Oppam week 1 - 32 shows in multies , 13 shows in suburbs!! 
> 
> ipo additional aayi M cinemas um und!


21+24=45
32+13=45
🤔

Sent from my Lenovo A7020a48 using Tapatalk

----------


## Sidharthan

> 


BB👏👏👏


Sent from my Lenovo A7020a48 using Tapatalk

----------


## Sidharthan

> Shift ano  avante 90% theory ku ula reply anu  final oke ee paranja ella centre lem ella theatre um koode nokane  ath patilel padiyayiko


Tracked elaam nokiyekaam..😌

Sent from my Lenovo A7020a48 using Tapatalk

----------


## Sidharthan

> Pooravum kazhinju aalkarum poyi..alpam late aayennu thonnunnu


Joli oke kayinje food oke kayiche free aavende😉

Sent from my Lenovo A7020a48 using Tapatalk

----------


## Antonio

Appo ok.
Triple hold over..
Multies van kooppukuththal..
Behind Oppam n Aadhi everywhere..
GN all..

----------


## Mike

ithinte bakki Sivankutty vannu ravle itittu povum  :Kannilkuthu: 

nadakkatte...........  :Biggrin: 





> Joli oke kayinje food oke kayiche free aavende
> 
> Sent from my Lenovo A7020a48 using Tapatalk

----------


## Raja Sha

കേട്ടറിവിനെക്കാൾ വലിയ ദുരന്തങ്ങൾ!!

സ്വന്തം വില കളയുന്ന ഈ നിർലജ്ജമായ  വിഡ്ഢിത്തങ്ങൾ സ്വയം തിരിച്ചറിഞ്ഞു അവസാനിപ്പിച്ച് കൂടെ?

----------


## perumal

> Tracked elaam nokiyekaam..😌
> 
> Sent from my Lenovo A7020a48 using Tapatalk


Vivaram enn paranja sadanam aduthoode poyatundo  :Thinking: 
Ithrem parannatum manasilayilel  :Laughing:

----------


## Antonio

Superb.. PVR continuing 5 shows Friday too
As of now 
10 total.. Cinemax 3
PAN 2..
Q n gold yet to update..
Gold kaanille...

----------


## Antonio

Pls don't start the same discussion again..
 @Sidharthan bro, kindly go back few pages n read..

----------


## Mike

> Superb.. PVR continuing 5 shows Friday too
> As of now 
> 10 total.. Cinemax 3
> PAN 2..
> Q n gold yet to update..
> Gold kaanille...



orennam enkilum kittum.........

----------


## yathra

> orennam enkilum kittum.........


Kittendathanu

----------


## Mike



----------


## Harry

neeeenda 4.5 varshangalkku shesham oru malayalam cinema theateril poyi kandu  :Scooter:

----------


## yathra

> neeeenda 4.5 varshangalkku shesham oru malayalam cinema theateril poyi kandu


Entha opinion last kandathu gangster ale ?

----------


## Harry

> Entha opinion last kandathu gangster ale ?


last kandathu geethanjali

----------


## sha

> neeeenda 4.5 varshangalkku shesham oru malayalam cinema theateril poyi kandu



ninghal jaililaayiruno...................

----------


## Raja Sha

> @ mods
> 
> Ee durantham kuttiyude post ff threadilekku mattikoode..
> 
> Padathinte updates nokkan thurannal ivante karachil matram kanunnullu...
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


അദ്ദേഹത്തിനു അത്യാവശ്യമായി നല്ലൊരു  psychiatric counsrlling കൊടുക്കണം..
വല്ലാത്തൊരു മാനസിക വിക്ഷോഭത്തിന്റെ പൊട്ടിത്തെറിയുടെ
വക്കിലാണ് ആ കറ കളഞ്ഞ hater..
ഒന്നും ഉൾക്കൊള്ളാനുള്ള ശേഷി ഈ അവസ്ഥയിൽ ആ മനസ്സിന് ഉണ്ടാവില്ല.
രാത്രി മാത്രം മനസ്സിന്റെ താളം തെറ്റാൻ സമയം കിട്ടുന്ന അനുയായിയും ദയനീയമായി ആ വഴിക്ക് തന്നെ..
ട്രാക്ക്ഡ്, multi, ഏരീസ്, കാലിക്കറ്റ് സിംഗിൾ സ്ക്രീൻ, ഹോൾഡ്ന്ന് ഓവർ എന്നൊക്കെ മാത്രം മാറി മാറി പുലമ്പി കൊണ്ടിരിക്കും..
അതിനു ചുറ്റുമുള്ള ചില കാര്യങ്ങളൊന്നും കണ്ടില്ലെന്നു നടിക്കും..

ആരും അത് കാര്യമാക്കണ്ട...

കഴുതകൾ കാമം കരഞ്ഞു തീർക്കട്ടെ..

----------


## Raja Sha

നീരാളി വരും , എല്ലാം ശരിയാവും...

Occupency, ഹോൾഡ് ഓവർ, ഷോ കൌണ്ട്, ട്രാക്ക്ഡ് കളക്ഷൻ... എല്ല പ്രശ്നങ്ങൾക്കും ശാശ്വത പരിഹാരമാവും

----------


## yathra

Tcr inox 5 show friday

----------


## Thevalliparamban

Is it that they don't realise how frustrated and awkward they look like or they just don't mind being such baffoons? Kashtam thanne.

----------


## Keelezi Achu

> last kandathu geethanjali


അപ്പൊ കുറ്റം പറയാൻ പറ്റില്ല,😊😊

----------


## Iyyer The Great

> 


Kidu.. Wednesday>Tuesday>Monday  :Good:

----------


## Iyyer The Great

Percentage kurayunnathu pan and Q cinemas kaaranam aanu..pan il aalkaru prefer cheyyunna time il otta showyum illa..onnenkil working hours allenkil late night.. collection very steady..1 cr udane aavum..

----------


## Kannadi

Alappuzha kairali 4shows continue cheyyum

Sent from my SM-G610F using Tapatalk

----------


## yathra

> Percentage kurayunnathu pan and Q cinemas kaaranam aanu..pan il aalkaru prefer cheyyunna time il otta showyum illa..onnenkil working hours allenkil late night.. collection very steady..1 cr udane aavum..


Pvr cinemax full ayal ee 2 multi kondu karyam olu 
( Pan & q)

----------


## Antonio

> last kandathu geethanjali


Aaa chummathalla..
Aaa Kochu ippo Telugu Tamil okke poyi superstar aayi..

----------


## wayanadan

മൾട്ടി സ്റ്റഡി

----------


## wayanadan

> നീരാളി വരും , എല്ലാം ശരിയാവും...
> 
> Occupency, ഹോൾഡ് ഓവർ, ഷോ കൌണ്ട്, ട്രാക്ക്ഡ് കളക്ഷൻ... എല്ല പ്രശ്നങ്ങൾക്കും ശാശ്വത പരിഹാരമാവും


എന്ന് വരും ?

----------


## Antonio

> എന്ന് വരും ?


Adutha aazhcha ee time ready...

----------


## GABBAR

05/07/2018 VOX CINEMA UAE

Burjuman -4 shows
Grand hyatt -4 shows
city centre deira -5 shows
city centre sharjah -4 shows
city centre shindge -2 shows

total 19 shows (vox cinema only)

----------


## wayanadan

> Adutha aazhcha ee time ready...


*theevandi munnil pedum*

----------


## wayanadan

> neeeenda 4.5 varshangalkku shesham oru malayalam cinema theateril poyi kandu


*oru cinema foruthile super modan aanathre .....*

----------


## ikka

*Completing 11360 shows by today from Kerala*

 :Band:   :Band:   :Band:

----------


## MamBlr

Those who have seen this only once, try to watch 2nd time. It will be a great experience to observe Mammootty's body languages for all the suspense elements. We can make out thos subtle expressions/gestures which reveal the real plot. 
Great Actor !

----------


## Antonio

> Those who have seen this only once, try to watch 2nd time. It will be a great experience to observe Mammootty's body languages for all the suspense elements. We can make out thos subtle expressions/gestures which reveal the real plot. 
> Great Actor !


Ya true..
Pokanamennu vicharikkunnu..

----------


## pnikhil007

> അദ്ദേഹത്തിനു അത്യാവശ്യമായി നല്ലൊരു  psychiatric counsrlling കൊടുക്കണം..
> വല്ലാത്തൊരു മാനസിക വിക്ഷോഭത്തിന്റെ പൊട്ടിത്തെറിയുടെ
> വക്കിലാണ് ആ കറ കളഞ്ഞ hater..
> ഒന്നും ഉൾക്കൊള്ളാനുള്ള ശേഷി ഈ അവസ്ഥയിൽ ആ മനസ്സിന് ഉണ്ടാവില്ല.
> രാത്രി മാത്രം മനസ്സിന്റെ താളം തെറ്റാൻ സമയം കിട്ടുന്ന അനുയായിയും ദയനീയമായി ആ വഴിക്ക് തന്നെ..
> ട്രാക്ക്ഡ്, multi, ഏരീസ്, കാലിക്കറ്റ് സിംഗിൾ സ്ക്രീൻ, ഹോൾഡ്ന്ന് ഓവർ എന്നൊക്കെ മാത്രം മാറി മാറി പുലമ്പി കൊണ്ടിരിക്കും..
> അതിനു ചുറ്റുമുള്ള ചില കാര്യങ്ങളൊന്നും കണ്ടില്ലെന്നു നടിക്കും..
> 
> ആരും അത് കാര്യമാക്കണ്ട...
> ...


Avanteyokke karachil kandal aarayalum reply kodukkum. Pinne oru 300 page athinte pirake aavum...

Padathinte real updates ithinte idayil mungi povum...

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk

----------


## Kaliyarmadam Giri

Kochin multies-already 10 shows confirmed for
Next week. :Drum:

----------


## bellari

Theater collection kurichu ellarkum oru idea kittan innathe news sahayikkum ..Mahesh inte prathikaaram filminte co producer abu vinu ethire case koduthu .. Production cost inte 60 % 2.60 cr kodutha aalkku abu return koduthathu 1.85 cr maathram .. Theater collection 8 cr plus kitti satelite 4 cr overseas 2 cr ..
Ennittum ashiq abu kallan producer kku 
Mudakkiya cash polum koduthilla avan kodikal mukki ..
                      Oru hit padathinu theater collection 8 cr okkey aanu kittunnathu .

----------


## Antonio

> Theater collection kurichu ellarkum oru idea kittan innathe news sahayikkum ..Mahesh inte prathikaaram filminte co producer abu vinu ethire case koduthu .. Production cost inte 60 % 2.60 cr kodutha aalkku abu return koduthathu 1.85 cr maathram .. Theater collection 8 cr plus kitti satelite 4 cr overseas 2 cr ..
> Ennittum ashiq abu kallan producer kku 
> Mudakkiya cash polum koduthilla avan kodikal mukki ..
>                       Oru hit padathinu theater collection 8 cr okkey aanu kittunnathu .


Njanum vicharichu..Ingane randu moonnu case vannal collection out aakum, palarudem.. 
Joby onnum mindathath veruthe income tax Pani vangathirikkan aakum..

----------


## bellari

> Njanum vicharichu..Ingane randu moonnu case vannal collection out aakum, palarudem.. 
> Joby onnum mindathath veruthe income tax Pani vangathirikkan aakum..


Mahesh main collect cheythathu multiplex main centers maathram aanu athum long runil average occupancy il ..
Ithu vachu compare cheythal nalla hypil varunna padangal small centers vare nannayi collection kittum ..hypinu anusarichu average report kittiyaal 3 weeks kondu 25 30 cr possible aanu

----------


## Antonio

PVR gold Marykkutty one show added already..Abraham nu illatha kondaakum appol add cheyyathe..anyway nokkam..

----------


## wayanadan

:Band:  ....

----------


## classic

Care to explain?




> Those who have seen this only once, try to watch 2nd time. It will be a great experience to observe Mammootty's body languages for all the suspense elements. We can make out thos subtle expressions/gestures which reveal the real plot. 
> Great Actor !

----------


## PunchHaaji

> neeeenda 4.5 varshangalkku shesham oru malayalam cinema theateril poyi kandu



review pls...

----------


## ikka

*UAE 3rd Week

*30 Shows

https://www.cinemauae.com/showtimesmain/?movie=18776


*Qarar 3rd Week

*9 Shows

https://www.cinemaqatar.com/showtimes/?movie=18776


*Behrain 3rd Week

*4 Shows

http://bahraincinema.com/movies/abrahams/

*Oman 3rd Week

*4 Shows

https://www.citycinemaoman.net/Movie...K6cSM7AvLqI%3d +3


*Total GCC = 47 Shows / Day*

----------


## perumal

> *Completing 11360 shows by today from Kerala*


Niced!!
Ee week 300-400 range kito!
300 kitiyal 13.5k range in 4wk
400kitital 14.5k range  :Clap:

----------


## Antonio

> Niced!!
> Ee week 300-400 range kito!
> 300 kitiyal 13.5k range in 4wk
> 400kitital 14.5k range


300 maximum..

----------


## frincekjoseph

Theater List Aarum update cheyunnille?

----------


## Manoj

> Those who have seen this only once, try to watch 2nd time. It will be a great experience to observe Mammootty's body languages for all the suspense elements. We can make out thos subtle expressions/gestures which reveal the real plot. 
> Great Actor !


Sheriyaanu, njaanum nammade pokiri paranja sesham poyi kandappozhaanu shredhichathu, climax il kuttiye kidnap cheythavarkku cash um aayittu pokumbol ikka odikkunna car nte front le seat kaanikkunneyilla..

----------


## KOBRA

*Yester Day  18 th day Second show
Mukkam Rose 
35%
Good status in working day*

----------


## BASH1982

> Sheriyaanu, njaanum nammade pokiri paranja sesham poyi kandappozhaanu shredhichathu, climax il kuttiye kidnap cheythavarkku cash um aayittu pokumbol ikka odikkunna car nte front le seat kaanikkunneyilla..


Enikkishtapetta nalloru twist arunnu athu
Athu pole aa cash baginte twistum ottum expected allatunnu

----------


## MamBlr

> Care to explain?


Am not good in writing/explaining..
Will try..  for example, jail suicide event kazhinju, ellaavarum kuttappeduthumbol, his subtle expression shows satisfaction than guilty of letting the suicide happen..

----------


## Antonio

Shornur Anurag
Pazhayannur Shadows
Harippad SN
Kollam Usha
Nedumangadu Saraswathi
Kattakkada Swaralaya
Mattannur Shahina
Pathanamthitta Trinity
 ..okke My story aanu.. .Remove aakumo???

----------


## KOBRA

> *Shortcut Anurag*
> Pazhayannur Shadows
> Harippad SN
> Kollam Usha
> Nedumangadu Saraswathi
> Kattakkada Swaralaya ..okke My story aanu.. .Remove aakumo???


Anuragilottu pokan ulla shortcutum undo  :Laughing:

----------


## Antonio

> Anuragilottu pokan ulla shortcutum undo


Sorry... Koothara typo...
Shornur..
5 show Ulla theatre aanu..one enkilum kaanumo??

----------


## Phantom 369

> Shornur Anurag
> Pazhayannur Shadows
> Harippad SN
> Kollam Usha
> Nedumangadu Saraswathi
> Kattakkada Swaralaya
> Mattannur Shahina
> Pathanamthitta Trinity
>  ..okke My story aanu.. .Remove aakumo???


Kattakada 2 show und, nedumangad removed

----------


## KOBRA

> Shornur Anurag
> Pazhayannur Shadows
> Harippad SN
> Kollam Usha
> Nedumangadu Saraswathi
> Kattakkada Swaralaya
> Mattannur Shahina
> Pathanamthitta Trinity
>  ..okke My story aanu.. .Remove aakumo???


Pazhayannur Shadows
Harippad SN
Mattannur Shahina
Pathanamthitta Trinity

ivide ellam two screens undu . evide enkkilum kittum

----------


## Phantom 369

Abrahaminte From Tomorrow Onwards @Trivandrum as per BMS:

Ariesplex - 4 shows
Carnival MOT - 5 Shows
Carnival Green Field - 3 Shows
Pothenkode - MT - 4 Shows
Kattakada - Swaramlayam - 2 Shows

----------


## Abin thomas

11360 shows completed.crct????

----------


## ikka

> 4th week show update
> 
> 1. Tvm kairali 4 shows
> 2. Tvm. Devipriya 4 shows
> 3. Tvm ariesplex 4 shows
> 4. Tvm mot carnival 5 shows
> 5. Tvm carnival Greenfield 3 shows 
> 6. Pothencode mt 4 shows 
> 7. Kattakada swaralaya 2 shows 
> ...


All please append to Misbah list!!!

----------


## PunchHaaji

Christiansinte veetil evening 7-8 samayathinte pradanyam enthaanu? Prayer?

----------


## kannan

> neeeenda 4.5 varshangalkku shesham oru malayalam cinema theateril poyi kandu



Tamil rockersne pole cinema vyvasaayathinu bheeshani ayi nilakollunnavare akamazhinju support cheyyunna Harry ye polullavare aadyam pidichu akathidanam  :Beee:

----------


## Deepu k

> Christiansinte veetil evening 7-8 samayathinte pradanyam enthaanu? Prayer?


Yes prayer thanne.

----------


## misbah7722

4th week show update

1. Tvm kairali 4 shows

2. Tvm. Devipriya 4 shows

3. Tvm ariesplex 4 shows

4. Tvm mot carnival 5 shows

5. Tvm carnival Greenfield 3 shows 

6. Pothencode mt 4 shows 

7. Kattakada swaralaya 2 shows 

8. Ekm kavitha 4 shows 

9. Ekm pan 2 shows 

10. Thrissur kairali 4 shows 

11. Pazhayannure shadow 3 shows 

12. Alappuzha Kairali 4 shows 

13. Mavelikara prathiba 4 shows 

14. Kaattanam gaanam 5 shows 

15. Palakkad priya 4 shows 

16. Calicut sree 4 shows 

17. Kannur saagara 4 shows 

18. Kollam usha 4 shows 

19. Manjeri devaji cine palace 4 shows 

20. Karunagapally khans 4 shows 

21. Kasaragod moviemaxcircle 4 shows 

22. Thaikukam karthika 3 shows 

23. Pala universal 4 shows 

24. Kottayam abhilash 4 shows 

25. Changanacherry abhinaya 4 shows 

26. Karunagapally carnival 2 shows 

27. Payyanure carnival Shanti 4 shows 

28.Anchal archana 4 shows 

29. Ramanattukara Surabhi 2 shows 

30. Punalur ramraj 4 shows 

31. Varkal sr 2 shows 

32. Calicut Apsara 4 shows 

33. Calicut East hill regal 4 shows 

34. Ekm pvr 5 shows 

35. Ekm cinemax 3 shows 

36. Ponnani alankar 3 shows 

37. Pattanamtitta Aishwarya 4 shows

38. Ranny capitol upasana 4 shows 

39. Thrissur Inox 5 shows 

40. Jb cinemas nallila 4 shows 

41. Mukkam rose 4 shows 

42. Nilambur fairyland 4 shows 

43. Haripad sn 2 shows 

44. Kottarakkara minerva 4 shows 

45. Kollam partha 4 shows 

46. Attingal vaishaka 4 shows 

47. Muvatupuzha carnival GCM 4 shows 

48. Irinjalakkuda chembakassery 2 shows 

49. Muvatupuzha issac 3 shows 

50. Balussery sandhya 3 shows 

51. Bathery Aishwarya 4 shows 

52. Koylandi krishna 4 shows 

53. Vadakkara ashok 4 shows 

54. Kodungallure kaleeshwarry 4 shows 

55. Kodungallure carnival 2 shows 

56. Aluva casino 4 shows 

57. Tripunitthura central 2 shows 

58. Pandalam trilok 1 show 

59. Mundakkayam rd cinemas 4 shows 

60. Njarakkal majestic 2 shows 

61. Kadinamkulam g tracks 4 shows 

62. Amballure chand v sreerama 4 shows 

63. Angamaly carnival 4 shows 

64. Chalakudy Surabhi 3 shows 

65. Guruvayoor devaki 2 shows 

66. Ekm q cinemas 4 shows 

67. Kasaragod carnival samrat 4 shows 


Ariyunnavar ee list update cheyyukka 

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk

----------


## jumail pala

> 4th week show update
> 
> 1. Tvm kairali 4 shows
> 
> 2. Tvm. Devipriya 4 shows
> 
> 3. Tvm ariesplex 4 shows
> 
> 4. Tvm mot carnival 5 shows
> ...



clct apsara 4 shows thaney akum...

----------


## yathra

Calicut apsara Ns

----------


## Antonio

> Christiansinte veetil evening 7-8 samayathinte pradanyam enthaanu? Prayer?


Yaa..Kudumbhaprarthana..
Catholics aanel Rosary angane

----------


## Antonio

> Calicut apsara Ns


Hold over aanallo..20th day..Noon show
Working day...
Sree n Regal und..
Still around 40%. Triple Holdover thanne
Pinne Valippeerum..
1000 plus seat Ulla kuttypetty Alle??

----------


## roshy

> Hold over aanallo..20th day..Noon show
> Working day...
> Sree n Regal und..
> Still around 40%. Triple Holdover thanne
> Pinne Valippeerum..
> 1000 plus seat Ulla kuttypetty Alle??


ഇത് ഫസ്റ്റ് ഡേ നോൺ ഷോ pic വേറെ ഒരു ആംഗിളിൽ നിന്നും എടുത്തതാണ് 😉

----------


## jumail pala

clct

apsara 4
sree 4
regal 4
surabhi 2
koyilandi 4

----------


## KOBRA

Mukkam Rose 4 shows

----------


## jumail pala

'Abrahaminte sandhathikal' tommorow removel station list at malabar area....
kalpatta, parappanangadi, pulpally, kondotty, pandikkadu.....backi ela idathum padam undakum

----------


## Ravi

> 4th week show update
> 
> 1. Tvm kairali 4 shows
> 
> 2. Tvm. Devipriya 4 shows
> 
> 3. Tvm ariesplex 4 shows
> 
> 4. Tvm mot carnival 5 shows
> ...


Muvattuppuzha- Issac (3 shows)
Kodungallur-Carnival (2 shows)
Bathery-Aishwarya (4 shows)
Njarakka-Majestic (3 shows)
Thrippunithura - Central (2 shows)
Aluva - Casino (4 shows)

----------


## KOBRA

@ raviyetten vanneeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee  eeeeee  :Laughing:

----------


## Ravi

> *UAE 3rd Week
> 
> *30 Shows
> 
> https://www.cinemauae.com/showtimesmain/?movie=18776
> 
> 
> *Qarar 3rd Week
> 
> ...


Omanile mukalilathe randu linkum ore theatre aanu.
Oman update as follows:
Sohar - City cinema : 1 show (City cinema/VOX)
Muscat - Star 3 : 3 shows

----------


## Ravi

> @ raviyetten vanneeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee  eeeeee


Kurachu busy ayirunnu machanz.....
pinne enthokkeyundu visheshangal ?
angane ee varsham nummakku oru BB kittiyalle  :Laughing:

----------


## BIGBrother

Qil 1 show polum ittillallo. weekend colection poyikitti

----------


## jumail pala

'Abrahaminte sandhathikal' tommorow calicut district theater list
calicut-apsara 4show
calicut-sree 4show
easthill-reegal 4show
ramanattukara-surabhi 2show
balusherry-sandhya 3show
koilandy-krishna 4show
vadakara-asoka 4show
mukkam-rose 4show

----------


## Antonio

> Qil 1 show polum ittillallo. weekend colection poyikitti


10 fixed aakki Alle..Q illaaa?
Gold illaa??

----------


## KOBRA

> Kurachu busy ayirunnu machanz.....
> pinne enthokkeyundu visheshangal ?
> angane ee varsham nummakku oru BB kittiyalle


Sukham .   :Laughing: 
kazinja versham TGF , Eversham ABS 

TGF nekkalum ithanu poruthi nediya jayam ennu parayam .

----------


## Antonio

> 'Abrahaminte sandhathikal' tommorow calicut district theater list
> calicut-apsara 4show
> calicut-sree 4show
> easthill-reegal 4show
> ramanattukara-surabhi 2show
> balusherry-sandhya 3show
> koilandy-krishna 4show
> vadakara-asoka 4show
> mukkam-rose 4show


Waaaaat.. Apsara still continuing..
Hold over.. holdover..

----------


## Antonio

> ഇത് ഫസ്റ്റ് ഡേ നോൺ ഷോ pic വേറെ ഒരു ആംഗിളിൽ നിന്നും എടുത്തതാണ് 😉


Athaanu Authenticity illa ennu parayunnath..
Ingalu study class il correct aayi varathakondaanu

----------


## KOBRA

> Qil 1 show polum ittillallo. weekend colection poyikitti


Evening update akumayirkkum

----------


## Deewana

> Qil 1 show polum ittillallo. weekend colection poyikitti


Oh venda !!!!!!!

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk

----------


## Antonio

> Qil 1 show polum ittillallo. weekend colection poyikitti


Kochi Multies "Cement um mannum vaangi" ennu thonnunnu.. hmmm
Avanmaree kond sat n sun special show ideekkam

----------


## Ravi

Seen twice in last week and liked it. (wifinum ishtappettu)

First visit @ City cinema - Azaiba (Muscat)  - Monday @ 08.00 PM 
Status : 90% ( 100 seater)

Second visit with family @ Star Cinema (Muscat) - Friday @ 10.00 PM
Status: 600+ (900 seater) - something fantastic in second week especially during summer holidays

----------


## Deewana

> neeeenda 4.5 varshangalkku shesham oru malayalam cinema theateril poyi kandu


Pulimurugan onnum kandilleeeeee

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk

----------


## Ravi

> Evening update akumayirkkum


avide ullathum illathathum kanakka.....

----------


## Deewana

> Percentage kurayunnathu pan and Q cinemas kaaranam aanu..pan il aalkaru prefer cheyyunna time il otta showyum illa..onnenkil working hours allenkil late night.. collection very steady..1 cr udane aavum..


Yep... Ee weekend nalla collection varum.. WC aan prashnam !!!

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk

----------


## Deewana

> Aaa chummathalla..
> Aaa Kochu ippo Telugu Tamil okke poyi superstar aayi..


 :Ennekollu: 

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk

----------


## KOBRA

> avide ullathum illathathum kanakka.....


weekend alle kittunnathatte

----------


## Deewana

> Those who have seen this only once, try to watch 2nd time. It will be a great experience to observe Mammootty's body languages for all the suspense elements. We can make out thos subtle expressions/gestures which reveal the real plot. 
> Great Actor !


3 times kanda le njan  :Clap: 

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk

----------


## Ravi

> Sukham .  
> kazinja versham TGF , Eversham ABS 
> 
> TGF nekkalum ithanu poruthi nediya jayam ennu parayam .


exactly..... really challenging situation ayirunnu....
Nippah, Mazha and world cup.
Unbelievable victory......

----------


## Antonio

PAN aanu ettom mosham
Athu ee week um koora timing thanne..
Q thammil bhedham aarunnu
Evening add aayekkum
My story also Q add aayittillallo

----------


## Ravi

> weekend alle kittunnathatte


athu angu pottennu vekkanam... pinnalla.....

----------


## Deewana

> Sheriyaanu, njaanum nammade pokiri paranja sesham poyi kandappozhaanu shredhichathu, climax il kuttiye kidnap cheythavarkku cash um aayittu pokumbol ikka odikkunna car nte front le seat kaanikkunneyilla..


Yes... Njan um full observation aayirunnu !!!!

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk

----------


## Antonio

> exactly..... really challenging situation ayirunnu....
> Nippah, Mazha and world cup.
> Unbelievable victory......


Nipah pedichodiyarunnu already..

----------


## Ravi

> PAN aanu ettom mosham
> Athu ee week um koora timing thanne..
> Q thammil bhedham aarunnu
> Evening add aayekkum
> My story also Q add aayittillallo


Q-il illennu thonnunnu....
My story okke add ayi.....

----------


## Antonio

> Q-il illennu thonnunnu....
> My story okke add ayi.....


Aaano.
Hmmmm...
Rodhanam based on Q undakumo ini..

----------


## Ravi

> Yep... Ee weekend nalla collection varum.. WC aan prashnam !!!
> 
> Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


ee weekend sunday mathram nokkiyal mathi.
naleyum mattannalum WC quarter finals aanallo!!!!

----------


## Deewana

> Abrahaminte From Tomorrow Onwards @Trivandrum as per BMS:
> 
> Ariesplex - 4 shows
> Carnival MOT - 5 Shows
> Carnival Green Field - 3 Shows
> Pothenkode - MT - 4 Shows
> Kattakada - Swaramlayam - 2 Shows


Kidu moneeeeee !!!!!! 

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk

----------


## shakeer

PVR 12.45 pm 100+ ticket sold

----------


## Ravi

> PVR 12.45 pm 100+ ticket sold


PVR : 12.45 PM - 133 tickets sold out

----------


## Iyyer The Great

> PAN aanu ettom mosham
> Athu ee week um koora timing thanne..
> Q thammil bhedham aarunnu
> Evening add aayekkum
> My story also Q add aayittillallo


Q slots baaki und..2-3 shows kittum...
Pan ee week better timing alle..12:40 pm and 8:40 pm..
Last week 3 showyum mosham timings aayirunnu

----------


## Iyyer The Great

> Q-il illennu thonnunnu....
> My story okke add ayi.....


Slots und iniyum..

----------


## Mike

Q il nthayalum 2 shows kittum.... valya releases onum illaaa.

aake my story mathre release ullu.... nthavum ennu kandariyaam... 

pakka -ve reviews anel nammakku monday muthal screens kittanum chance undu same as last week...

----------


## ikka

> Muvattuppuzha- Issac (3 shows)
> Kodungallur-Carnival (2 shows)
> Bathery-Aishwarya (4 shows)
> Njarakka-Majestic (3 shows)
> Thrippunithura - Central (2 shows)
> Aluva - Casino (4 shows)





> 4th week show update
> 
> 1. Tvm kairali 4 shows
> 
> 2. Tvm. Devipriya 4 shows
> 
> 3. Tvm ariesplex 4 shows
> 
> 4. Tvm mot carnival 5 shows
> ...


Njarakkal Majestic 3shows

----------


## Manoj

Q cinemas okke vannolum, veruthe tension adikkanda, ee week um 100 plus screens undaakum.. Holdover teams okke next week vare wait cheyyatte..

----------


## Iyyer The Great

> Q cinemas okke vannolum, veruthe tension adikkanda, ee week um 100 plus screens undaakum.. Holdover teams okke next week vare wait cheyyatte..


HO aavunnidathokke show increase aanu ithinu pathivu  :Laughing:

----------


## ikka

200 shows aayi...Expecting 250-300!!!!

 :Band:   :Band:

----------


## ikka

200 shows aayi...Expecting 250-300!!!!

 :Band:   :Band:

----------


## bilal john

Nammade highest show count after pazhassi aavumo.pokiri ethra aarnu

----------


## ikka

Q has 4 more shows to update...Pvr gold has 2 more...Expecting 12 in multies...

----------


## Santiago

> Q has 4 more shows to update...Pvr gold has 2 more...Expecting 12 in multies...


In for Abraham in CNC Ashok vatakara. Ippo or 75 perundu.

----------


## jumail pala

> 200 shows aayi...Expecting 250-300!!!!


350-400 ayal problem undo.....?

----------


## ikka

> 350-400 ayal problem undo.....?


400 mukalil aayalum illa....

----------


## ikka

*UAE 3rd Week

*30 Shows

https://www.cinemauae.com/showtimesmain/?movie=18776


*Qarar 3rd Week

*9 Shows

https://www.cinemaqatar.com/showtimes/?movie=18776


*Behrain 3rd Week

*4 Shows

http://bahraincinema.com/movies/abrahams/

*Oman 3rd Week

*4 Shows

https://www.citycinemaoman.net/Movie...K6cSM7AvLqI%3d (+ 3 Shows in Muscat Star3 updated by @Ravi)


*Total GCC = 47 Shows / Day


*@Madhavanunni

----------


## KOBRA

> In for Abraham in CNC Ashok vatakara. Ippo or 75 perundu.


Good status 
capacity  etrayanu ?

----------


## Mammooka fan

Pvr 4 pm 58 seats booked
1hr 30 min remaining for the show

----------


## maryland

removal from thrissur Ganam cinemas (tomorrow) for My Story... :Read:

----------


## Iyyer The Great

> removal from thrissur Ganam cinemas (tomorrow) for My Story...


Athokke oru removal aano..extra theatre alle..  :Kettoda: 
Inox, shadow cinemas, Kairali okke ille..

----------


## Abin thomas

> Nammade highest show count after pazhassi aavumo.pokiri ethra aarnu


Pokkiriraja 25000 housefull shows thanne undallo.athu kochu kuttikalk polum ariyalo.tomichayan paranjathanallo  :Laughing:

----------


## Abin thomas

> removal from thrissur Ganam cinemas (tomorrow) for My Story...


Avide three week odiyallo.mathy

----------


## jayan143

Njarakkal Majestic only 2 shows

----------


## MANNADIAR

Viyyoor deepa continue cheyunundo

----------


## KOBRA

> Athokke oru removal aano..extra theatre alle.. 
> Inox, shadow cinemas, Kairali okke ille..


Viyur Deepa. Astmachira mahalashmi, Amballore

----------


## KOBRA

Chalakkudi - Surabhi screen2  3 shows

----------


## Rangeela

> removal from thrissur Ganam cinemas (tomorrow) for My Story...


Mmade Thrissur Alla......

----------


## KOBRA

Angamali -Carnivel 3 shows

----------


## KOBRA

Amballur-Chandvsreerama Movies - 4 shows
chalakkudi - Surabhi screen2 3 shows
Angamali -Carnivel 3 shows

----------


## KOBRA

Carnival Shanthi - Payyanur 4 shows
KC Perinthalmanna Carnival  1 shows
Thalikulam Karthika Movies 4 shows

----------


## Madmax

*6/07/2018 Onwards
Screen 1 :
മൈ സ്റ്റോറി ( Malayalam) : 
4shows : 11.45. 2.30, 6.00, 9.00
Screen 2 :
തീറ്റ റപ്പായി ( Malayalam) : 
2 shows : 11.45 , 2.30
അബ്രഹാമിന്റെ സന്തതികൾ (Malayalam) : 4th Week 
2shows : 6.00, 9.00

after two days .. abraham veendum 4 show avan sathiyatha unde

*

----------


## KOBRA

4th week show update


1. Tvm kairali 4 shows


2. Tvm. Devipriya 4 shows


3. Tvm ariesplex 4 shows


4. Tvm mot carnival 5 shows


5. Tvm carnival Greenfield 3 shows 


6. Pothencode mt 4 shows 


7. Kattakada swaralaya 2 shows 


8. Ekm kavitha 4 shows 


9. Ekm pan 2 shows 


10. Thrissur kairali 4 shows 


11. Pazhayannure shadow 3 shows 


12. Alappuzha Kairali 4 shows 


13. Mavelikara prathiba 4 shows 


14. Kaattanam gaanam 5 shows 


15. Palakkad priya 4 shows 


16. Calicut sree 4 shows 


17. Kannur saagara 4 shows 


18. Kollam usha 4 shows 


19. Manjeri devaji cine palace 4 shows 


20. Karunagapally khans 4 shows 


21. Kasaragod moviemaxcircle 4 shows 


22. Thaikukam karthika 3 shows 


23. Pala universal 4 shows 


24. Kottayam abhilash 4 shows 


25. Changanacherry abhinaya 4 shows 


26. Karunagapally carnival 2 shows 


27. Payyanure carnival Shanti 4 shows 


28.Anchal archana 4 shows 


29. Ramanattukara Surabhi 2 shows 


30. Punalur ramraj 4 shows 


31. Varkal sr 2 shows 


32. Calicut Apsara 4 shows 


33. Calicut East hill regal 4 shows 


34. Ekm pvr 5 shows 


35. Ekm cinemax 3 shows 


36. Ponnani alankar 3 shows 


37. Pattanamtitta Aishwarya 4 shows


38. Ranny capitol upasana 4 shows 


39. Thrissur Inox 5 shows 


40. Jb cinemas nallila 4 shows 


41. Mukkam rose 4 shows 


42. Nilambur fairyland 4 shows 


43. Haripad sn 2 shows 


44. Kottarakkara minerva 4 shows 


45. Kollam partha 4 shows 


46. Attingal vaishaka 4 shows 


47. Muvatupuzha carnival GCM 4 shows 


48. Irinjalakkuda chembakassery 2 shows 


49. Muvatupuzha issac 3 shows 


50. Balussery sandhya 3 shows 


51. Bathery Aishwarya 4 shows 


52. Koylandi krishna 4 shows 


53. Vadakkara ashok 4 shows 


54. Kodungallure kaleeshwarry 3 shows 


55. Kodungallure carnival 2 shows 


56. Aluva casino 4 shows 


57. Tripunitthura central 2 shows 


58. Pandalam trilok 1 show 


59. Mundakkayam rd cinemas 4 shows 


60.Amballur-Chandvsreerama Movies - 4 shows


61.chalakkudi - Surabhi screen2 3 shows


62.Angamali -Carnivel 3 shows


63.Carnival Shanthi - Payyanur 4 shows


64.KC Perinthalmanna Carnival  1 shows


65.Thalikulam Karthika Movies 4 shows

----------


## shameenls

Q cinemas 4 show add ആയി.
ആലുവ കാസിനോ 4 
സെൻട്രൽ 4


Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk

----------


## shameenls

> Q cinemas 4 show add ആയി.
> ആലുവ കാസിനോ 4 
> സെൻട്രൽ 4
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


Sorry central 2
 Njarakkal 2

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk

----------


## shameenls

> Q il nthayalum 2 shows kittum.... valya releases onum illaaa.
> 
> aake my story mathre release ullu.... nthavum ennu kandariyaam... 
> 
> pakka -ve reviews anel nammakku monday muthal screens kittanum chance undu same as last week...


4 ആയാൽ കുഴപ്പമുണ്ടോ? ജഗതി jpg

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk

----------


## KOBRA

*4th week show update*

*1. Tvm kairali 4 shows*
*2. Tvm. Devipriya 4 shows*
*3. Tvm ariesplex 4 shows*
*4. Tvm mot carnival 5 shows*
*5. Tvm carnival Greenfield 3 shows* 
*6. Pothencode mt 4 shows* 
*7. Kattakada swaralaya 2 shows* 
*8. Ekm kavitha 4 shows* 
*9. Ekm pan 2 shows* 
*10. Thrissur kairali 4 shows* 
*11. Pazhayannure shadow 3 shows* 
*12. Alappuzha Kairali 4 shows* 
*13. Mavelikara prathiba 4 shows* 
*14. Kaattanam gaanam 5 shows* 
*15. Palakkad priya 4 shows* 
*16. Calicut sree 4 shows* 
*17. Kannur saagara 4 shows* 
*18. Kollam usha 4 shows* 
*19. Manjeri devaji cine palace 4 shows* 
*20. Karunagapally khans 4 shows* 
*21. Kasaragod moviemaxcircle 4 shows* 
*22. Thaikukam karthika 3 shows* 
*23. Pala universal 4 shows* 
*24. Kottayam abhilash 4 shows* 
*25. Changanacherry abhinaya 4 shows* 
*26. Karunagapally carnival 2 shows* 
*27. Payyanure carnival Shanti 4 shows* 
*28. Anchal archana 4 shows* 
*29. Ramanattukara Surabhi 2 shows* 
*30. Punalur ramraj 4 shows* 
*31. Varkal sr 2 shows* 
*32. Calicut Apsara 4 shows* 
*33. Calicut East hill regal 4 shows* 
*34. Ekm pvr 5 shows* 
*35. Ekm cinemax 3 shows* 
*36. Ponnani alankar 3 shows* 
*37. Pattanamtitta Aishwarya 4 shows*
*38. Ranny capitol upasana 4 shows* 
*39. Thrissur Inox 5 shows* 
*40. Jb cinemas nallila 4 shows* 
*41. Mukkam rose 4 shows* 
*42. Nilambur fairyland 4 shows* 
*43. Haripad sn 2 shows* 
*44. Kottarakkara minerva 4 shows* 
*45. Kollam partha 4 shows* 
*46. Attingal vaishaka 4 shows* 
*47. Muvatupuzha carnival GCM 4 shows* 
*48. Irinjalakkuda chembakassery 2 shows* 
*49. Muvatupuzha issac 3 shows* 
*50. Balussery sandhya 3 shows* 
*51. Bathery Aishwarya 4 shows* 
*52. Koylandi krishna 4 shows* 
*53. Vadakkara ashok 4 shows* 
*54. Kodungallure kaleeshwarry 3 shows* 
*55. Kodungallure carnival 2 shows* 
*56. Aluva casino 4 shows* 
*57. Tripunitthura central 2 shows* 
*58. Pandalam trilok 1 show* 
*59. Mundakkayam rd cinemas 4 shows* 
*60. Amballur-Chandvsreerama Movies - 4 shows*
*61. chalakkudi - Surabhi screen2 3 shows*
*62. Angamali -Carnivel 3 shows*
*63. Carnival Shanthi - Payyanur 4 shows*
*64. KC Perinthalmanna Carnival  1 shows*
*65. Thalikulam Karthika Movies 4 shows*
*66. Kunnamkulam-Bavana 2 shows* 
*67.Valanchery- Popular Film City 4 shows*

----------


## shameenls

ആറ്റിങ്ങൽ 4 
 വർക്കല 2
കടിനാകുളം 4

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk

----------


## shameenls

> *4th week show update*
> 
> *1. Tvm kairali 4 shows*
> *2. Tvm. Devipriya 4 shows*
> *3. Tvm ariesplex 4 shows*
> *4. Tvm mot carnival 5 shows*
> *5. Tvm carnival Greenfield 3 shows* 
> *6. Pothencode mt 4 shows* 
> *7. Kattakada swaralaya 2 shows* 
> ...


q 4 shows

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk

----------


## shameenls

കൊല്ലം
 Jb 4
പാർത്ഥ 4 
ഉഷ 4
gmax 2
കാർണിവൽ 2
kappithans 2

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk

----------


## Bhasker

Pattambi -Dev -4 Shows
Shornur- Anurag -3 Shows

----------


## Bhasker

Thalikkulam- Karthika -Naale muthal 3 Shows ,Saturday & Sunday -4 Shows undu

----------


## misbah7722

4th week show update

1. Tvm kairali 4 shows

2. Tvm. Devipriya 4 shows

3. Tvm ariesplex 4 shows

4. Tvm mot carnival 5 shows

5. Tvm carnival Greenfield 3 shows 

6. Pothencode mt 4 shows 

7. Kattakada swaralaya 2 shows 

8. Ekm kavitha 4 shows 

9. Ekm pan 2 shows 

10. Thrissur kairali 4 shows 

11. Pazhayannure shadow 3 shows 

12. Alappuzha Kairali 4 shows 

13. Mavelikara prathiba 4 shows 

14. Kaattanam gaanam 5 shows 

15. Palakkad priya 4 shows 

16. Calicut sree 4 shows 

17. Kannur saagara 4 shows 

18. Kollam usha 4 shows 

19. Manjeri devaji cine palace 4 shows 

20. Karunagapally khans 4 shows 

21. Kasaragod moviemaxcircle 4 shows 

22. Thaikukam karthika 3 shows 

23. Pala universal 4 shows 

24. Kottayam abhilash 4 shows 

25. Changanacherry abhinaya 4 shows 

26. Karunagapally carnival 2 shows 

27. Payyanure carnival Shanti 4 shows 

28.Anchal archana 4 shows 

29. Ramanattukara Surabhi 2 shows 

30. Punalur ramraj 4 shows 

31. Varkal sr 2 shows 

32. Calicut Apsara 4 shows 

33. Calicut East hill regal 4 shows 

34. Ekm pvr 5 shows 

35. Ekm cinemax 3 shows 

36. Ponnani alankar 3 shows 

37. Pattanamtitta Aishwarya 4 shows

38. Ranny capitol upasana 4 shows 

39. Thrissur Inox 5 shows 

40. Jb cinemas nallila 4 shows 

41. Mukkam rose 4 shows 

42. Nilambur fairyland 4 shows 

43. Haripad sn 2 shows 

44. Kottarakkara minerva 4 shows 

45. Kollam partha 4 shows 

46. Attingal vaishaka 4 shows 

47. Muvatupuzha carnival GCM 4 shows 

48. Irinjalakkuda chembakassery 2 shows 

49. Muvatupuzha issac 3 shows 

50. Balussery sandhya 3 shows 

51. Bathery Aishwarya 4 shows 

52. Koylandi krishna 4 shows 

53. Vadakkara ashok 4 shows 

54. Kodungallure kaleeshwarry 4 shows 

55. Kodungallure carnival 2 shows 

56. Aluva casino 4 shows 

57. Tripunitthura central 2 shows 

58. Pandalam trilok 1 show 

59. Mundakkayam rd cinemas 4 shows 

60. Njarakkal majestic 2 shows 

61. Kadinamkulam g tracks 4 shows 

62. Amballure chand v sreerama 4 shows 

63. Angamaly carnival 4 shows 

64. Chalakudy Surabhi 3 shows 

65. Guruvayoor devaki 2 shows 

66. Ekm q cinemas 4 shows 

67. Kasaragod carnival samrat 4 shows 

68. Kollam capithans 2 shows 

69. Kollam carnival 2 shows 

70. Kollam g max 2 shows 

71. Perinthalmanna kc carnival 1 show 

72. Pattambi dev 4 shows 

73. Shornure anurag 3 shows 

74. Thalassery carnival 3 shows 

75. Thalassery liberty 4 shows 


Ariyunnavar ee list update cheyyukka 

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk

----------


## KOBRA

4th week show update


1. Tvm kairali 4 shows
2. Tvm. Devipriya 4 shows
3. Tvm ariesplex 4 shows
4. Tvm mot carnival 5 shows
5. Tvm carnival Greenfield 3 shows 
6. Pothencode mt 4 shows 
7. Kattakada swaralaya 2 shows 
8. Ekm kavitha 4 shows 
9. Ekm pan 2 shows 
10. Thrissur kairali 4 shows 
11. Pazhayannure shadow 3 shows 
12. Alappuzha Kairali 4 shows 
13. Mavelikara prathiba 4 shows 
14. Kaattanam gaanam 5 shows 
15. Palakkad priya 4 shows 
16. Calicut sree 4 shows 
17. Kannur saagara 4 shows 
18. Kollam usha 4 shows 
19. Manjeri devaji cine palace 4 shows 
20. Karunagapally khans 4 shows 
21. Kasaragod moviemaxcircle 4 shows 
22. Thaikukam karthika 3 shows 
23. Pala universal 4 shows 
24. Kottayam abhilash 4 shows 
25. Changanacherry abhinaya 4 shows 
26. Karunagapally carnival 2 shows 
27. Payyanure carnival Shanti 4 shows 
28. Anchal archana 4 shows 
29. Ramanattukara Surabhi 2 shows 
30. Punalur ramraj 4 shows 
31. Varkal sr 2 shows 
32. Calicut Apsara 4 shows 
33. Calicut East hill regal 4 shows 
34. Ekm pvr 5 shows 
35. Ekm cinemax 3 shows 
36. Ponnani alankar 3 shows 
37. Pattanamtitta Aishwarya 4 shows
38. Ranny capitol upasana 4 shows 
39. Thrissur Inox 5 shows 
40. Jb cinemas nallila 4 shows 
41. Mukkam rose 4 shows 
42. Nilambur fairyland 4 shows 
43. Haripad sn 2 shows 
44. Kottarakkara minerva 4 shows 
45. Kollam partha 4 shows 
46. Attingal vaishaka 4 shows 
47. Muvatupuzha carnival GCM 4 shows 
48. Irinjalakkuda chembakassery 2 shows 
49. Muvatupuzha issac 3 shows 
50. Balussery sandhya 3 shows 
51. Bathery Aishwarya 4 shows 
52. Koylandi krishna 4 shows 
53. Vadakkara ashok 4 shows 
54. Kodungallure kaleeshwarry 3 shows 
55. Kodungallure carnival 2 shows 
56. Aluva casino 4 shows 
57. Tripunitthura central 2 shows 
58. Pandalam trilok 1 show 
59. Mundakkayam rd cinemas 4 shows 
60. Amballur-Chandvsreerama Movies - 4 shows
61. chalakkudi - Surabhi screen2 3 shows
62. Angamali -Carnivel 3 shows
63. Carnival Shanthi - Payyanur 4 shows
64. KC Perinthalmanna Carnival  1 shows
65. Thalikulam Karthika Movies 4 shows
66. Kunnamkulam-Bavana 2 shows 
67. Valanchery- Popular Film City 4 shows
68. EKM Qcinemas- 4 shows
69. attambi -Dev -4 Shows
70. Shornur- Anurag -3 Shows
71. Kollam -kappithans 2Shows
72. Kollam -Carnivel 2Shows
73. Kollam -GMax 2Shows
74. Kollam -Partha 2Shows

----------


## Bhasker

> *4th week show update*
> 
> *1. Tvm kairali 4 shows*
> *2. Tvm. Devipriya 4 shows*
> *3. Tvm ariesplex 4 shows*
> *4. Tvm mot carnival 5 shows*
> *5. Tvm carnival Greenfield 3 shows* 
> *6. Pothencode mt 4 shows* 
> *7. Kattakada swaralaya 2 shows* 
> ...


Kodungallur -Sreekaleeswary - 4 Shows undu...BMS Updated

----------


## MANNADIAR

> കൊല്ലം
>  Jb 4
> പാർത്ഥ 4 
> ഉഷ 4
> gmax 2
> കാർണിവൽ 2
> kappithans 2
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


Jb cinemas 2 screens undo??? Remove ayennu aaro update ittirunnu

----------


## KOBRA

4th week show update


1. Tvm kairali 4 shows
2. Tvm. Devipriya 4 shows
3. Tvm ariesplex 4 shows
4. Tvm mot carnival 5 shows
5. Tvm carnival Greenfield 3 shows 
6. Pothencode mt 4 shows 
7. Kattakada swaralaya 2 shows 
8. Ekm kavitha 4 shows 
9. Ekm pan 2 shows 
10. Thrissur kairali 4 shows 
11. Pazhayannure shadow 3 shows 
12. Alappuzha Kairali 4 shows 
13. Mavelikara prathiba 4 shows 
14. Kaattanam gaanam 5 shows 
15. Palakkad priya 4 shows 
16. Calicut sree 4 shows 
17. Kannur saagara 4 shows 
18. Kollam usha 4 shows 
19. Manjeri devaji cine palace 4 shows 
20. Karunagapally khans 4 shows 
21. Kasaragod moviemaxcircle 4 shows 
22. Thaikukam karthika 3 shows 
23. Pala universal 4 shows 
24. Kottayam abhilash 4 shows 
25. Changanacherry abhinaya 4 shows 
26. Karunagapally carnival 2 shows 
27. Payyanure carnival Shanti 4 shows 
28. Anchal archana 4 shows 
29. Ramanattukara Surabhi 2 shows 
30. Punalur ramraj 4 shows 
31. Varkal sr 2 shows 
32. Calicut Apsara 4 shows 
33. Calicut East hill regal 4 shows 
34. Ekm pvr 5 shows 
35. Ekm cinemax 3 shows 
36. Ponnani alankar 3 shows 
37. Pattanamtitta Aishwarya 4 shows
38. Ranny capitol upasana 4 shows 
39. Thrissur Inox 5 shows 
40. Jb cinemas nallila 4 shows 
41. Mukkam rose 4 shows 
42. Nilambur fairyland 4 shows 
43. Haripad sn 2 shows 
44. Kottarakkara minerva 4 shows 
45. Kollam partha 4 shows 
46. Attingal vaishaka 4 shows 
47. Muvatupuzha carnival GCM 4 shows 
48. Irinjalakkuda chembakassery 2 shows 
49. Muvatupuzha issac 3 shows 
50. Balussery sandhya 3 shows 
51. Bathery Aishwarya 4 shows 
52. Koylandi krishna 4 shows 
53. Vadakkara ashok 4 shows 
54. Kodungallure kaleeshwarry 4 shows 
55. Kodungallure carnival 2 shows 
56. Aluva casino 4 shows 
57. Tripunitthura central 2 shows 
58. Pandalam trilok 1 show 
59. Mundakkayam rd cinemas 4 shows 
60. Amballur-Chandvsreerama Movies - 4 shows
61. chalakkudi - Surabhi screen2 3 shows
62. Angamali -Carnivel 3 shows
63. Carnival Shanthi - Payyanur 4 shows
64. KC Perinthalmanna Carnival  1 shows
65. Thalikulam Karthika Movies 4 shows
66. Kunnamkulam-Bavana 2 shows 
67. Valanchery- Popular Film City 4 shows
68. EKM Qcinemas- 4 shows
69. Pattambi -Dev -4 Shows
70. Shornur- Anurag -3 Shows
71. Kollam -kappithans 2Shows
72. Kollam -Carnivel 2 Shows
73. Kollam -GMax 2 Shows
74. Kollam -Partha 2 Shows
75. Thalassery-Carnival 3shows

*Total - 259 shows

*

----------


## Mike

Multi 14 shows.  :Band:  

Gold to be updated.... 1 ennam nkilum kitendathanu....

----------


## misbah7722

> 4th week show update
> 
> 
> 1. Tvm kairali 4 shows
> 2. Tvm. Devipriya 4 shows
> 3. Tvm ariesplex 4 shows
> 4. Tvm mot carnival 5 shows
> 5. Tvm carnival Greenfield 3 shows 
> 6. Pothencode mt 4 shows 
> ...


Bhai njan oru list ittitt und... Athu tannr copy paste aaki edit aakiyal mathi 

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk

----------


## ikka

> Multi 14 shows.  
> 
> Gold to be updated.... 1 ennam nkilum kitendathanu....


Kidukkachi!!! More than expected!!!! Fri-Sat-Sun 3-4-4 L varan nalla chance undu!!! Heavy!!!!

Also Gold 1 show kittan chance undu (2 more shows to be updated)

 :Band:   :Band:   :Band:

----------


## KOBRA

*Total - 259 shows

*

----------


## KOBRA

> Bhai njan oru list ittitt und... Athu tannr copy paste aaki edit aakiyal mathi 
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


*
Njan athu thanne eduthu add cheythenne ullu*

----------


## ikka

> *Total - 259 shows
> 
> *


*So 100 theaters and 300 shows likely in 25th day!!! Tripple heavy!!!

*

----------


## MANNADIAR

Theatre update nde adiyil total shows kudi ittal nalladavum

----------


## shameenls

> Jb cinemas 2 screens undo??? Remove ayennu aaro update ittirunnu


ഉണ്ടെന്നു തോന്നുന്നു. മേരിക്കുട്ടി അവിടെ ഉണ്ടാരുന്നു എന്ന് തോന്നുന്നു. എന്തായാലും bms ഇൽ അപ്ഡേറ്റ് ആയിട്ടുണ്ട് 4 ഷോ

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk

----------


## KOBRA

*Arendkkilum onnu koodi count cheythere*

----------


## MANNADIAR

> Kidukkachi!!! More than expected!!!! Fri-Sat-Sun 3-4-4 L varan nalla chance undu!!! Heavy!!!!
> 
> Also Gold 1 show kittan chance undu (2 more shows to be updated)


Matches aanu oru pedi

----------


## shameenls

> *Total - 259 shows
> 
> *


So ഫൈനൽ ഒരു 350 വരും എന്ന് തോന്നുന്നു. പൊളിച്ചു. 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk

----------


## shameenls

> Kidukkachi!!! More than expected!!!! Fri-Sat-Sun 3-4-4 L varan nalla chance undu!!! Heavy!!!!
> 
> Also Gold 1 show kittan chance undu (2 more shows to be updated)


Friday saturday world cup kidu matches und. 😑😑😑

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk

----------


## perumal

> Bhai njan oru list ittitt und... Athu tannr copy paste aaki edit aakiyal mathi 
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


Ipo ethra shows ayi..240?
Ethra expect cheyan total

----------


## shameenls

> 4th week show update
> 
> 
> 1. Tvm kairali 4 shows
> 2. Tvm. Devipriya 4 shows
> 3. Tvm ariesplex 4 shows
> 4. Tvm mot carnival 5 shows
> 5. Tvm carnival Greenfield 3 shows 
> 6. Pothencode mt 4 shows 
> ...


ഭായ് ടോട്ടൽ ഷോസ് കൂടി ഇട് അതിൽ 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk

----------


## KOBRA

Iniyum update Aakan undu kure theaters

----------


## perumal

> *Total - 259 shows
> 
> *


Polichu  :Drum:

----------


## Iyyer The Great

> *So 100 theaters and 300 shows likely in 25th day!!! Tripple heavy!!!
> 
> *


25 days theatre list vechulla oru yamandan ad and poster varanam  :Yahoo:

----------


## Santiago

> Good status 
> capacity  etrayanu ?


300+ thonnunnu. Or 150+ alukalundu showyku

----------


## Iyyer The Great

Mikka centresilum show reduction polum illathe 4th week..pinne HO aaya centres il show increase :Laughing:

----------


## misbah7722

320+ ഉണ്ടാകേണ്ടത് aanu


> Ipo ethra shows ayi..240?
> Ethra expect cheyan total


Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk

----------


## perumal

> 25 days theatre list vechulla oru yamandan ad and poster varanam


Yea...third week ad athra ishtapetila.. Look wise & captions wise oru kidu sadanam venam this week..  :Drum:

----------


## Sajil K R

> 4th week show update
> 
> 
> 1. Tvm kairali 4 shows
> 2. Tvm. Devipriya 4 shows
> 3. Tvm ariesplex 4 shows
> 4. Tvm mot carnival 5 shows
> 5. Tvm carnival Greenfield 3 shows 
> 6. Pothencode mt 4 shows 
> ...


Mundakayam rd cinemas 4 shows

Sent from my Lenovo A6020a40 using Tapatalk
Thalayolaparamb carnival 1 show

----------


## KOBRA

*4th week show update*


1. Tvm kairali 4 shows
2. Tvm. Devipriya 4 shows
3. Tvm ariesplex 4 shows
4. Tvm mot carnival 5 shows
5. Tvm carnival Greenfield 3 shows 
6. Pothencode mt 4 shows 
7. Kattakada swaralaya 2 shows 
8. Ekm kavitha 4 shows 
9. Ekm pan 2 shows 
10. Thrissur kairali 4 shows 
11. Pazhayannure shadow 3 shows 
12. Alappuzha Kairali 4 shows 
13. Mavelikara prathiba 4 shows 
14. Kaattanam gaanam 5 shows 
15. Palakkad priya 4 shows 
16. Calicut sree 4 shows 
17. Kannur saagara 4 shows 
18. Kollam usha 4 shows 
19. Manjeri devaji cine palace 4 shows 
20. Karunagapally khans 4 shows 
21. Kasaragod moviemaxcircle 4 shows 
22. Thaikukam karthika 3 shows 
23. Pala universal 4 shows 
24. Kottayam abhilash 4 shows 
25. Changanacherry abhinaya 4 shows 
26. Karunagapally carnival 2 shows 
27. Payyanure carnival Shanti 4 shows 
28. Anchal archana 4 shows 
29. Ramanattukara Surabhi 2 shows 
30. Punalur ramraj 4 shows 
31. Varkal sr 2 shows 
32. Calicut Apsara 4 shows 
33. Calicut East hill regal 4 shows 
34. Ekm pvr 5 shows 
35. Ekm cinemax 3 shows 
36. Ponnani alankar 3 shows 
37. Pattanamtitta Aishwarya 4 shows
38. Ranny capitol upasana 4 shows 
39. Thrissur Inox 5 shows 
40. Jb cinemas nallila 4 shows 
41. Mukkam rose 4 shows 
42. Nilambur fairyland 4 shows 
43. Haripad sn 2 shows 
44. Kottarakkara minerva 4 shows 
45. Kollam partha 4 shows 
46. Attingal vaishaka 4 shows 
47. Muvatupuzha carnival GCM 4 shows 
48. Irinjalakkuda chembakassery 2 shows 
49. Muvatupuzha issac 3 shows 
50. Balussery sandhya 3 shows 
51. Bathery Aishwarya 4 shows 
52. Koylandi krishna 4 shows 
53. Vadakkara ashok 4 shows 
54. Kodungallure kaleeshwarry 4 shows 
55. Kodungallure carnival 2 shows 
56. Aluva casino 4 shows 
57. Tripunitthura central 2 shows 
58. Pandalam trilok 1 show 
59. Mundakkayam rd cinemas 4 shows 
60. Amballur-Chandvsreerama Movies - 4 shows
61. chalakkudi - Surabhi screen2 3 shows
62. Angamali -Carnivel 3 shows
63. Carnival Shanthi - Payyanur 4 shows
64. KC Perinthalmanna Carnival  1 shows
65. Thalikulam Karthika Movies 4 shows
66. Kunnamkulam-Bavana 2 shows 
67. Valanchery- Popular Film City 4 shows
68. EKM Qcinemas- 4 shows
69. Pattambi -Dev -4 Shows
70. Shornur- Anurag -3 Shows
71. Shakthikulengara-kappithans 2Shows
72. Kollam -Carnivel 2 Shows
73. Kollam -GMax 2 Shows
74. Kollam -Partha 2 Shows
75. Thalassery-Carnival 3shows ( 259)
76. Guruvayur-DevekiCinemas 2shows
77. Kasargode - Moviemax-4shows
78. Kasargode - Samarat-4shows
79. Maveleikara -Prathibha 4shows
80. 




*Total 273 shows*

----------


## perumal

> Mikka centresilum show reduction polum illathe 4th week..pinne HO aaya centres il show increase


Angana paranja patila...Ith valipikal anu...  :Laughing:

----------


## Bhasker

Kollam -Partha double entry undu...Orennam Kollam- Usha aano udhseshichathu?

----------


## Loud speaker

> 300+ thonnunnu. Or 150+ alukalundu showyku


Kidu status aanallo working day matinee aayitt koodi.. Anyway How is d movie..

----------


## Mike

considering working day Noon show.. this is huge... 

Thank you for d update......




> 300+ thonnunnu. Or 150+ alukalundu showyku

----------


## KOBRA

> 300+ thonnunnu. Or 150+ alukalundu showyku


kidu working day 
capacity 290+ anu ennu thonnunu.
that means 50% - kiduvanllo .
 :Band:

----------


## KOBRA

*4th week show update*


1. Tvm kairali 4 shows
2. Tvm. Devipriya 4 shows
3. Tvm ariesplex 4 shows
4. Tvm mot carnival 5 shows
5. Tvm carnival Greenfield 3 shows 
6. Pothencode mt 4 shows 
7. Kattakada swaralaya 2 shows 
8. Ekm kavitha 4 shows 
9. Ekm pan 2 shows 
10. Thrissur kairali 4 shows 
11. Pazhayannure shadow 3 shows 
12. Alappuzha Kairali 4 shows 
13. Mavelikara prathiba 4 shows 
14. Kaattanam gaanam 5 shows 
15. Palakkad priya 4 shows 
16. Calicut sree 4 shows 
17. Kannur saagara 4 shows 
18. Kollam usha 4 shows 
19. Manjeri devaji cine palace 4 shows 
20. Karunagapally khans 4 shows 
21. Kasaragod moviemaxcircle 4 shows 
22. Thaikukam karthika 3 shows 
23. Pala universal 4 shows 
24. Kottayam abhilash 4 shows 
25. Changanacherry abhinaya 4 shows 
26. Karunagapally carnival 2 shows 
27. Payyanure carnival Shanti 4 shows 
28. Anchal archana 4 shows 
29. Ramanattukara Surabhi 2 shows 
30. Punalur ramraj 4 shows 
31. Varkal sr 2 shows 
32. Calicut Apsara 4 shows 
33. Calicut East hill regal 4 shows 
34. Ekm pvr 5 shows 
35. Ekm cinemax 3 shows 
36. Ponnani alankar 3 shows 
37. Pattanamtitta Aishwarya 4 shows
38. Ranny capitol upasana 4 shows 
39. Thrissur Inox 5 shows 
40. Jb cinemas nallila 4 shows 
41. Mukkam rose 4 shows 
42. Nilambur fairyland 4 shows 
43. Haripad sn 2 shows 
44. Kottarakkara minerva 4 shows 
45. Kollam partha 4 shows 
46. Attingal vaishaka 4 shows 
47. Muvatupuzha carnival GCM 4 shows 
48. Irinjalakkuda chembakassery 2 shows 
49. Muvatupuzha issac 3 shows 
50. Balussery sandhya 3 shows 
51. Bathery Aishwarya 4 shows 
52. Koylandi krishna 4 shows 
53. Vadakkara ashok 4 shows 
54. Kodungallure kaleeshwarry 4 shows 
55. Kodungallure carnival 2 shows 
56. Aluva casino 4 shows 
57. Tripunitthura central 2 shows 
58. Pandalam trilok 1 show 
59. Mundakkayam rd cinemas 4 shows 
60. Amballur-Chandvsreerama Movies - 4 shows
61. chalakkudi - Surabhi screen2 3 shows
62. Angamali -Carnivel 3 shows
63. Carnival Shanthi - Payyanur 4 shows
64. KC Perinthalmanna Carnival  1 shows
65. Thalikulam Karthika Movies 4 shows
66. Kunnamkulam-Bavana 2 shows 
67. Valanchery- Popular Film City 4 shows
68. EKM Qcinemas- 4 shows
69. Pattambi -Dev -4 Shows
70. Shornur- Anurag -3 Shows
71. Shakthikulengara-kappithans 2Shows
72. Kollam -Carnivel 2 Shows
73. Kollam -GMax 2 Shows
74. Thalassery-Carnival 3shows ( 259)
75. Guruvayur-DevekiCinemas 2shows
76. Kasargode - Samarat-4shows

*Total 261 shows*

----------


## misbah7722

> *4th week show update*
> 
> 
> 1. Tvm kairali 4 shows
> 2. Tvm. Devipriya 4 shows
> 3. Tvm ariesplex 4 shows
> 4. Tvm mot carnival 5 shows
> 5. Tvm carnival Greenfield 3 shows 
> 6. Pothencode mt 4 shows 
> ...


Moviemaxcircle already und bhai... Mavelikara Prathibha also.. Mundakkayam rd also und list il

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk

----------


## Sajil K R

> *4th week show update*
> 
> 
> 1. Tvm kairali 4 shows
> 2. Tvm. Devipriya 4 shows
> 3. Tvm ariesplex 4 shows
> 4. Tvm mot carnival 5 shows
> 5. Tvm carnival Greenfield 3 shows 
> 6. Pothencode mt 4 shows 
> ...


Thalayolaparamb carnival 1 show.
Carnival nice not updated.. avdem show kanum

Sent from my Lenovo A6020a40 using Tapatalk

----------


## shameenls

> *4th week show update*
> 
> 
> 1. Tvm kairali 4 shows
> 2. Tvm. Devipriya 4 shows
> 3. Tvm ariesplex 4 shows
> 4. Tvm mot carnival 5 shows
> 5. Tvm carnival Greenfield 3 shows 
> 6. Pothencode mt 4 shows 
> ...


കാസർകോട് മൂവി മാക്സ് 2 വെട്ടം ഉണ്ട്.

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk

----------


## shameenls

> considering working day Noon show.. this is huge... 
> 
> Thank you for d update......


No no hold over aanu

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk

----------


## KOBRA

> Kollam -Partha double entry undu...Orennam Kollam- Usha aano udhseshichathu?


macha onnu koodi onnu re check cheythere . ente kannu pidikkunnilla . thalavedan edukkunnu :Laughing:

----------


## Loud speaker

Varkala Oru Week Koode Regular Shw Pratheekshichu.. 
New Rls centre aaya Paravur 3 week padam kalichathinte effect aayirkkm 
Still 2 shws Good Timings thanne...

----------


## shameenls

> കാസർകോട് മൂവി മാക്സ് 2 വെട്ടം ഉണ്ട്.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


21 & 78

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk

----------


## Bhasker

> macha onnu koodi onnu re check cheythere . ente kannu pidikkunnilla . thalavedan edukkunnu


Kollam Partha double entry aanu

----------


## Mammooka fan

Pvr 4 pm shw 105 tickets sold
15516 rs ee shw ik kitti

----------


## KOBRA

*4th week show update
*

1. Tvm kairali 4 shows
2. Tvm. Devipriya 4 shows
3. Tvm ariesplex 4 shows
4. Tvm mot carnival 5 shows
5. Tvm carnival Greenfield 3 shows 
6. Pothencode mt 4 shows 
7. Kattakada swaralaya 2 shows 
8. Ekm kavitha 4 shows 
9. Ekm pan 2 shows 
10. Thrissur kairali 4 shows 
11. Pazhayannure shadow 3 shows 
12. Alappuzha Kairali 4 shows 
13. Mavelikara prathiba 4 shows 
14. Kaattanam gaanam 5 shows 
15. Palakkad priya 4 shows 
16. Calicut sree 4 shows 
17. Kannur saagara 4 shows 
18. Kollam usha 4 shows 
19. Manjeri devaji cine palace 4 shows 
20. Karunagapally khans 4 shows 
21. Kasaragod moviemaxcircle 4 shows 
22. Thaikukam karthika 3 shows 
23. Pala universal 4 shows 
24. Kottayam abhilash 4 shows 
25. Changanacherry abhinaya 4 shows 
26. Karunagapally carnival 2 shows 
27. Payyanure carnival Shanti 4 shows 
28. Anchal archana 4 shows 
29. Ramanattukara Surabhi 2 shows 
30. Punalur ramraj 4 shows 
31. Varkal sr 2 shows 
32. Calicut Apsara 4 shows 
33. Calicut East hill regal 4 shows 
34. Ekm pvr 5 shows 
35. Ekm cinemax 3 shows 
36. Ponnani alankar 3 shows 
37. Pattanamtitta Aishwarya 4 shows
38. Ranny capitol upasana 4 shows 
39. Thrissur Inox 5 shows 
40. Jb cinemas nallila 4 shows 
41. Mukkam rose 4 shows 
42. Nilambur fairyland 4 shows 
43. Haripad sn 2 shows 
44. Kottarakkara minerva 4 shows 
45. Kollam partha 4 shows 
46. Attingal vaishaka 4 shows 
47. Muvatupuzha carnival GCM 4 shows 
48. Irinjalakkuda chembakassery 2 shows 
49. Muvatupuzha issac 3 shows 
50. Balussery sandhya 3 shows 
51. Bathery Aishwarya 4 shows 
52. Koylandi krishna 4 shows 
53. Vadakkara ashok 4 shows 
54. Kodungallure kaleeshwarry 4 shows 
55. Kodungallure carnival 2 shows 
56. Aluva casino 4 shows 
57. Tripunitthura central 2 shows 
58. Pandalam trilok 1 show 
59. Mundakkayam rd cinemas 4 shows 
60. Amballur-Chandvsreerama Movies - 4 shows
61. chalakkudi - Surabhi screen2 3 shows
62. Angamali -Carnivel 3 shows
63. Carnival Shanthi - Payyanur 4 shows
64. KC Perinthalmanna Carnival  1 shows
65. Thalikulam Karthika Movies 4 shows
66. Kunnamkulam-Bavana 2 shows 
67. Valanchery- Popular Film City 4 shows
68. EKM Qcinemas- 4 shows
69. Pattambi -Dev -4 Shows
70. Shornur- Anurag -3 Shows
71. Shakthikulengara-kappithans 2Shows
72. Kollam -Carnivel 2 Shows
73. Kollam -GMax 2 Shows
74. Thalassery-Carnival 3shows ( 259)
75. Guruvayur-DevekiCinemas 2shows
76. Kasargode - Samarat-4shows
77. Mapranam -Vernna -4shows
78. N. Parur -- Kairali 4 Shows

*Total 269 shows*

----------


## Mammooka fan

Pvr 7 15 pm 86 seats booked

----------


## Sajil K R

Abrahaminte santhathikal Kottayam district
1) Kottayam abhilash 4 shows
2) changanachery abhinaya 4 shows
3) Pala universal 4 shows
4) mundakayam rd cinemas 4 shows
5) thalayolaparamb carnival 1 show
Nice not updated


Sent from my Lenovo A6020a40 using Tapatalk

----------


## ikka

> *4th week show update
> *
> 
> 1. Tvm kairali 4 shows
> 2. Tvm. Devipriya 4 shows
> 3. Tvm ariesplex 4 shows
> 4. Tvm mot carnival 5 shows
> 5. Tvm carnival Greenfield 3 shows 
> 6. Pothencode mt 4 shows 
> ...


N. Parur -- Kairali 4 Shows confirmed!!! Continuing for the 4th week!!!

 :Band:   :Band:

----------


## KOBRA

> Moviemaxcircle already und bhai... Mavelikara Prathibha also.. Mundakkayam rd also und list il
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk





> കാസർകോട് മൂവി മാക്സ് 2 വെട്ടം ഉണ്ട്.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk





> Kollam Partha double entry aanu


Correct Cheythittundu .

----------


## Kannadi

> *6/07/2018 Onwards
> Screen 1 :
> മൈ സ്റ്റോറി ( Malayalam) : 
> 4shows : 11.45. 2.30, 6.00, 9.00
> Screen 2 :
> തീറ്റ റപ്പായി ( Malayalam) : 
> 2 shows : 11.45 , 2.30
> അബ്രഹാമിന്റെ സന്തതികൾ (Malayalam) : 4th Week 
> 2shows : 6.00, 9.00
> ...


Ethevidaa

Sent from my SM-G610F using Tapatalk

----------


## KOBRA

*4th week show update
*

1. Tvm kairali 4 shows
2. Tvm. Devipriya 4 shows
3. Tvm ariesplex 4 shows
4. Tvm mot carnival 5 shows
5. Tvm carnival Greenfield 3 shows 
6. Pothencode mt 4 shows 
7. Kattakada swaralaya 2 shows 
8. Ekm kavitha 4 shows 
9. Ekm pan 2 shows 
10. Thrissur kairali 4 shows 
11. Pazhayannure shadow 3 shows 
12. Alappuzha Kairali 4 shows 
13. Mavelikara prathiba 4 shows 
14. Kaattanam gaanam 5 shows 
15. Palakkad priya 4 shows 
16. Calicut sree 4 shows 
17. Kannur saagara 4 shows 
18. Kollam usha 4 shows 
19. Manjeri devaji cine palace 4 shows 
20. Karunagapally khans 4 shows 
21. Kasaragod moviemaxcircle 4 shows 
22. Thaikukam karthika 3 shows 
23. Pala universal 4 shows 
24. Kottayam abhilash 4 shows 
25. Changanacherry abhinaya 4 shows 
26. Karunagapally carnival 2 shows 
27. Payyanure carnival Shanti 4 shows 
28. Anchal archana 4 shows 
29. Ramanattukara Surabhi 2 shows 
30. Punalur ramraj 4 shows 
31. Varkal sr 2 shows 
32. Calicut Apsara 4 shows 
33. Calicut East hill regal 4 shows 
34. Ekm pvr 5 shows 
35. Ekm cinemax 3 shows 
36. Ponnani alankar 3 shows 
37. Pattanamtitta Aishwarya 4 shows
38. Ranny capitol upasana 4 shows 
39. Thrissur Inox 5 shows 
40. Jb cinemas nallila 4 shows 
41. Mukkam rose 4 shows 
42. Nilambur fairyland 4 shows 
43. Haripad sn 2 shows 
44. Kottarakkara minerva 4 shows 
45. Kollam partha 4 shows 
46. Attingal vaishaka 4 shows 
47. Muvatupuzha carnival GCM 4 shows 
48. Irinjalakkuda chembakassery 2 shows 
49. Muvatupuzha issac 3 shows 
50. Balussery sandhya 3 shows 
51. Bathery Aishwarya 4 shows 
52. Koylandi krishna 4 shows 
53. Vadakkara ashok 4 shows 
54. Kodungallure kaleeshwarry 4 shows 
55. Kodungallure carnival 2 shows 
56. Aluva casino 4 shows 
57. Tripunitthura central 2 shows 
58. Pandalam trilok 1 show 
59. Mundakkayam rd cinemas 4 shows 
60. Amballur-Chandvsreerama Movies - 4 shows
61. chalakkudi - Surabhi screen2 3 shows
62. Angamali -Carnivel 3 shows
63. Carnival Shanthi - Payyanur 4 shows
64. KC Perinthalmanna Carnival 1 shows
65. Thalikulam Karthika Movies 4 shows
66. Kunnamkulam-Bavana 2 shows 
67. Valanchery- Popular Film City 4 shows
68. EKM Qcinemas- 4 shows
69. Pattambi -Dev -4 Shows
70. Shornur- Anurag -3 Shows
71. Shakthikulengara-kappithans 2Shows
72. Kollam -Carnivel 2 Shows
73. Kollam -GMax 2 Shows
74. Thalassery-Carnival 3shows ( 259)
75. Guruvayur-DevekiCinemas 2shows
76. Kasargode - Samarat-4shows
77. Mapranam -Vernna -4shows
78. N. Parur -- Kairali 4 Shows

*Total 269 shows*

----------


## KOBRA

> Ethevidaa
> 
> Sent from my SM-G610F using Tapatalk


Guruvayur Deveki

----------


## KOBRA

*Malabar and malappuram iniyum varan undu*

----------


## roshy

> kidu working day 
> capacity 290+ anu ennu thonnunu.
> that means 50% - kiduvanllo .


അവിടെ ഒക്കെ 9 th ഡേ ഹോൾഡ് ഓവർ ആയതാ 😮

----------


## GABBAR

> considering working day Noon show.. this is huge... 
> 
> Thank you for d update......


noon show thanne holdover aayi appo evening shows okke double holdover aakumallo :Coolthumb:

----------


## roshy

> noon show thanne holdover aayi appo evening shows okke double holdover aakumallo


അതൊന്നും പറഞ്ഞാൽ പറ്റില്ലാ 90 പെർസെന്റജ് തീയേറ്ററിലും സെക്കന്റ് വീക്ക് ഹോൾഡ് ഓവർ ആയി 🤭

----------


## GABBAR

> അതൊന്നും പറഞ്ഞാൽ പറ്റില്ലാ 90 പെർസെന്റജ് തീയേറ്ററിലും സെക്കന്റ് വീക്ക് ഹോൾഡ് ഓവർ ആയി 來


verum holdover onnum alla double holdover aanu  :Nilavili:

----------


## ikka

> *4th week show update
> *
> 
> 1. Tvm kairali 4 shows
> 2. Tvm. Devipriya 4 shows
> 3. Tvm ariesplex 4 shows
> 4. Tvm mot carnival 5 shows
> 5. Tvm carnival Greenfield 3 shows 
> 6. Pothencode mt 4 shows 
> ...


M Cinemas 4K 3D Dolby ATMOS: Varapuzha



12:30 PM
09:30 PM

----------


## Antonio

> Chalakkudi - Surabhi screen2  3 shows


Oru show ethu kunippaanu

----------


## Antonio

> noon show thanne holdover aayi appo evening shows okke double holdover aakumallo


Adi vangum..
Evide... authentic report evide...

----------


## KOBRA

*4th week show update
*

1. Tvm kairali 4 shows
2. Tvm. Devipriya 4 shows
3. Tvm ariesplex 4 shows
4. Tvm mot carnival 5 shows
5. Tvm carnival Greenfield 3 shows 
6. Pothencode mt 4 shows 
7. Kattakada swaralaya 2 shows 
8. Ekm kavitha 4 shows 
9. Ekm pan 2 shows 
10. Thrissur kairali 4 shows 
11. Pazhayannure shadow 3 shows 
12. Alappuzha Kairali 4 shows 
13. Mavelikara prathiba 4 shows 
14. Kaattanam gaanam 5 shows 
15. Palakkad priya 4 shows 
16. Calicut sree 4 shows 
17. Kannur saagara 4 shows 
18. Kollam usha 4 shows 
19. Manjeri devaji cine palace 4 shows 
20. Karunagapally khans 4 shows 
21. Kasaragod moviemaxcircle 4 shows 
22. Thaikukam karthika 3 shows 
23. Pala universal 4 shows 
24. Kottayam abhilash 4 shows 
25. Changanacherry abhinaya 4 shows 
26. Karunagapally carnival 2 shows 
27. Payyanure carnival Shanti 4 shows 
28. Anchal archana 4 shows 
29. Ramanattukara Surabhi 2 shows 
30. Punalur ramraj 4 shows 
31. Varkal sr 2 shows 
32. Calicut Apsara 4 shows 
33. Calicut East hill regal 4 shows 
34. Ekm pvr 5 shows 
35. Ekm cinemax 3 shows 
36. Ponnani alankar 3 shows 
37. Pattanamtitta Aishwarya 4 shows
38. Ranny capitol upasana 4 shows 
39. Thrissur Inox 5 shows 
40. Jb cinemas nallila 4 shows 
41. Mukkam rose 4 shows 
42. Nilambur fairyland 4 shows 
43. Haripad sn 2 shows 
44. Kottarakkara minerva 4 shows 
45. Kollam partha 4 shows 
46. Attingal vaishaka 4 shows 
47. Muvatupuzha carnival GCM 4 shows 
48. Irinjalakkuda chembakassery 2 shows 
49. Muvatupuzha issac 3 shows 
50. Balussery sandhya 3 shows 
51. Bathery Aishwarya 4 shows 
52. Koylandi krishna 4 shows 
53. Vadakkara ashok 4 shows 
54. Kodungallure kaleeshwarry 4 shows 
55. Kodungallure carnival 2 shows 
56. Aluva casino 4 shows 
57. Tripunitthura central 2 shows 
58. Pandalam trilok 1 show 
59. Mundakkayam rd cinemas 4 shows 
60. Amballur-Chandvsreerama Movies - 4 shows
61. chalakkudi - Surabhi screen2 3 shows
62. Angamali -Carnivel 3 shows
63. Carnival Shanthi - Payyanur 4 shows
64. KC Perinthalmanna Carnival 1 shows
65. Thalikulam Karthika Movies 4 shows
66. Kunnamkulam-Bavana 2 shows 
67. Valanchery- Popular Film City 4 shows
68. EKM Qcinemas- 4 shows
69. Pattambi -Dev -4 Shows
70. Shornur- Anurag -3 Shows
71. Shakthikulengara-kappithans 2Shows
72. Kollam -Carnivel 2 Shows
73. Kollam -GMax 2 Shows
74. Thalassery-Carnival 3shows ( 259)
75. Guruvayur-DevekiCinemas 2shows
76. Kasargode - Samarat-4shows
77. Mapranam -Vernna -4shows
78. N. Parur -- Kairali 4 Shows
79. Varapuzha M cinemas - 2 Shows

*Total 271 shows*

----------


## ikka

All set for 25 days in 100 Theaters....!!!

 :Band:   :Band:   :Band:   :Band:

----------


## Antonio

Tvm Devipriya il My story aanu as per list..
Padmanabha aakum Alle??
  @Ravi chettan
 @KOBRA bro

----------


## Iyyer The Great

> Devipriya il My story aanu as per list..
> Padmanabha aakum Alle??
>  @Ravi chettan.


AS devipriya 4 shows 
My Story Padmanabha 4 shows
Ticket new updated

----------


## Antonio

> AS devipriya 4 shows 
> My Story Padmanabha 4 shows
> Ticket new updated


Oh ok...
Tvm Kairali nammakkum Sree avarkkum..

----------


## Antonio

Ee week 300 vannal Monday ivide kanneerkkayal aakum

----------


## Antonio

Chalakkudy Surabhi 1 My story ok.
Surabhi 2 Ile oru show ethu koorayanu kondupoyath..Or My story itself??

----------


## Mike

Edappally Vanitha il ille ee week... ??

----------


## Antonio

> Edappally Vanitha il ille ee week... ??


Kaanendathaanu atleast 2 shows..

----------


## Antonio

Q cinemas 4 shows updated...
Polikkateeee..

Ayyoooo ayyooo holdover
14shows..

----------


## Mike

Kochi EVM ??

Eramallloor Sania ?? evde 2 screen undu.. so at-least 2 shows nkilum kitendathanu...

----------


## mujthaba

Kola mass  :Yeye:   :Punk:

----------


## KOBRA

Edapalli vanitha Vinitha Book my  showyil kanikkunnillalo

----------


## perumal

> Edapalli vanitha Vinitha Book my  showyil kanikkunnillalo


Kurach days aayi kanikunila!

----------


## ikka

> Kurach days aayi kanikunila!


Renovation going on???

----------


## Sajil K R

Thalayolaparamb carnival 1 show
Nice 4 shows

Sent from my Lenovo A6020a40 using Tapatalk

----------


## perumal

> Renovation going on???


Ariyila bro.. vanitha teams nu bms ayi enthelum issue ano enna dbt! Shows nadakanundakum..not sure!

----------


## Deewana

> Nammade highest show count after pazhassi aavumo.pokiri ethra aarnu


16489 aayirunnu Pazhassi adyam... 


Lal fans nice nu korach korach kond vannu 14700 endho akki...

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk

----------


## perumal

> Renovation going on???


Ee link il kanikunund

https://m.timesofindia.com/entertain...i/169/61986101

----------


## ikka

> Ee link il kanikunund
> 
> https://m.timesofindia.com/entertain...i/169/61986101


OK........

----------


## Antonio

> Thalayolaparamb carnival 1 show
> Nice 4 shows
> 
> Sent from my Lenovo A6020a40 using Tapatalk


First week il thanne holdover aaya centre..

----------


## Antonio

Pvr Gold koode undel 15 aakum Alle??

----------


## Antonio

> Kochi EVM ??
> 
> Eramallloor Sania ?? evde 2 screen undu.. so at-least 2 shows nkilum kitendathanu...


Eramallur n ezhupunna aayi show shairing aarunnu...One atleast kaananam

----------


## Madmax

> Ethevidaa
> 
> Sent from my SM-G610F using Tapatalk


ഗുരുവായൂർ 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Deewana

Ayyooo... HO centres I'll okke padam undallo  :Ennekollu: 

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk

----------


## Antonio

Cherthala, Kattanam, Chengannur okke undo??

----------


## Antonio

> Ayyooo... HO centres I'll okke padam undallo 
> 
> Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


90 percent centres aarunnu innu vare holdover..naale muthal 100 percent hold over..

----------


## Akhil krishnan

> *4th week show update
> *
> 
> 1. Tvm kairali 4 shows
> 2. Tvm. Devipriya 4 shows
> 3. Tvm ariesplex 4 shows
> 4. Tvm mot carnival 5 shows
> 5. Tvm carnival Greenfield 3 shows 
> 6. Pothencode mt 4 shows 
> ...


Thodupuzha Aashirwad 3 Shows
Silver Hills 4 Shows



Sent from my ZUK Z1 using Tapatalk

----------


## Deewana

> 90 percent centres aarunnu innu vare holdover..naale muthal 100 percent hold over..


Aara paranje  :Laugh: 

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk

----------


## Akhil krishnan

Kattapana Sagara 4 Shows



Sent from my ZUK Z1 using Tapatalk

----------


## Abin thomas

Kottayam abhilash fourth week continuing 4 shows.so kottayath fifth weekilum urapayi

----------


## Akhil krishnan

#AbrahaminteSanthathikal USA  6 Days Gross : $45,718 [₹31.5 Lakhs] 



Highest Grosser Of @mammukka In USA



Previous Best 



#Twenty20 - $45,322


#PazhassiRaja - $38,454



Weakest Territory Of @mammukka 



After Long 9 Years Now Made A Comeback With #AbrahaminteSanthathikal

----------


## Antonio

Edappally Vanitha vechu Tomo success celebration und..25days..so shows are there..pls confirm..

----------


## Akhil krishnan

*4th week show update
*

1. Tvm kairali 4 shows
2. Tvm. Devipriya 4 shows
3. Tvm ariesplex 4 shows
4. Tvm mot carnival 5 shows
5. Tvm carnival Greenfield 3 shows 
6. Pothencode mt 4 shows 
7. Kattakada swaralaya 2 shows 
8. Ekm kavitha 4 shows 
9. Ekm pan 2 shows 
10. Thrissur kairali 4 shows 
11. Pazhayannure shadow 3 shows 
12. Alappuzha Kairali 4 shows 
13. Mavelikara prathiba 4 shows 
14. Kaattanam gaanam 5 shows 
15. Palakkad priya 4 shows 
16. Calicut sree 4 shows 
17. Kannur saagara 4 shows 
18. Kollam usha 4 shows 
19. Manjeri devaji cine palace 4 shows 
20. Karunagapally khans 4 shows 
21. Kasaragod moviemaxcircle 4 shows 
22. Thaikukam karthika 3 shows 
23. Pala universal 4 shows 
24. Kottayam abhilash 4 shows 
25. Changanacherry abhinaya 4 shows 
26. Karunagapally carnival 2 shows 
27. Payyanure carnival Shanti 4 shows 
28. Anchal archana 4 shows 
29. Ramanattukara Surabhi 2 shows 
30. Punalur ramraj 4 shows 
31. Varkal sr 2 shows 
32. Calicut Apsara 4 shows 
33. Calicut East hill regal 4 shows 
34. Ekm pvr 5 shows 
35. Ekm cinemax 3 shows 
36. Ponnani alankar 3 shows 
37. Pattanamtitta Aishwarya 4 shows
38. Ranny capitol upasana 4 shows 
39. Thrissur Inox 5 shows 
40. Jb cinemas nallila 4 shows 
41. Mukkam rose 4 shows 
42. Nilambur fairyland 4 shows 
43. Haripad sn 2 shows 
44. Kottarakkara minerva 4 shows 
45. Kollam partha 4 shows 
46. Attingal vaishaka 4 shows 
47. Muvatupuzha carnival GCM 4 shows 
48. Irinjalakkuda chembakassery 2 shows 
49. Muvatupuzha issac 3 shows 
50. Balussery sandhya 3 shows 
51. Bathery Aishwarya 4 shows 
52. Koylandi krishna 4 shows 
53. Vadakkara ashok 4 shows 
54. Kodungallure kaleeshwarry 4 shows 
55. Kodungallure carnival 2 shows 
56. Aluva casino 4 shows 
57. Tripunitthura central 2 shows 
58. Pandalam trilok 1 show 
59. Mundakkayam rd cinemas 4 shows 
60. Amballur-Chandvsreerama Movies - 4 shows
61. chalakkudi - Surabhi screen2 3 shows
62. Angamali -Carnivel 3 shows
63. Carnival Shanthi - Payyanur 4 shows
64. KC Perinthalmanna Carnival 1 shows
65. Thalikulam Karthika Movies 4 shows
66. Kunnamkulam-Bavana 2 shows 
67. Valanchery- Popular Film City 4 shows
68. EKM Qcinemas- 4 shows
69. Pattambi -Dev -4 Shows
70. Shornur- Anurag -3 Shows
71. Shakthikulengara-kappithans 2Shows
72. Kollam -Carnivel 2 Shows
73. Kollam -GMax 2 Shows
74. Thalassery-Carnival 3shows ( 259)
75. Guruvayur-DevekiCinemas 2shows
76. Kasargode - Samarat-4shows
77. Mapranam -Vernna -4shows
78. N. Parur -- Kairali 4 Shows
79. Varapuzha M cinemas - 2 Shows
80. Thodupuzha Aashirvad - 3 Shows
81. Thodupuzha Silver Hills - 4 Shows
82. Kattapana Sagara - 4 Shows
83. V Cinemas Koothattukulam - 2 Shows
84. Vadakkencherry Jayabharath - 4 Shows 

Total 288 Shows as of now...

----------


## Antonio

> *4th week show update
> *
> 
> 1. Tvm kairali 4 shows
> 2. Tvm. Devipriya 4 shows
> 3. Tvm ariesplex 4 shows
> 4. Tvm mot carnival 5 shows
> 5. Tvm carnival Greenfield 3 shows 
> 6. Pothencode mt 4 shows 
> ...


Kollam Usha My story und list..
Just confirm..

----------


## Akhil krishnan

Pattambi Krishna Second Show (Yesterday)

----------


## Akhil krishnan

> Kollam Usha My story und list..
> Just confirm..


4 shows und..bms opened bookings

----------


## Akhil krishnan



----------


## Antonio

My story list il kurach thallal undo Appo??

----------


## Akhil krishnan



----------


## ACHOOTTY

> Athokke oru removal aano..extra theatre alle.. 
> Inox, shadow cinemas, Kairali okke ille..


shadows thrissur alla.............pazhayannu aanu........

shadows near from wadakkanchery centre aanu.    wadakkanchery remove aayittum now shadows il ABS 4th week.   wadakkanchery polum normal hit 2 week centre aanu.    ivide 2 idathum 3 week odi ABS.  now pazhayannur 4th week. kidilolkidilan run.

----------


## Sajil K R

https://youtu.be/m2twtbSz5Pk
Making video

Sent from my Lenovo A6020a40 using Tapatalk

----------


## KOBRA

Malappuram district kurachu varanundu

----------


## jumail pala

> Malappuram district kurachu varanundu



entey arivil parapangadi kondotty mathramey remove ullu ...backi ela idathum undu

----------


## KOBRA

> entey arivil parapangadi kondotty mathramey remove ullu ...backi ela idathum undu


bakki ethokkayanu macha. Thirur ?

----------


## Antonio

Malappuram
Edappal
Valanchery
Kottakkal undarunno??

----------


## ikka

> *4th week show update
> *
> 
> 1. Tvm kairali 4 shows
> 2. Tvm. Devipriya 4 shows
> 3. Tvm ariesplex 4 shows
> 4. Tvm mot carnival 5 shows
> 5. Tvm carnival Greenfield 3 shows 
> 6. Pothencode mt 4 shows 
> ...


Thalayolaparambu carnival 1 nice 4...Ivide update cheythirunnu...

----------


## jumail pala

> bakki ethokkayanu macha. Thirur ?


malappuram,kottakal,ponnani,shornoor,tanur,valanje  ri,manjeri,tirur

----------


## Kattippalli Pappan

> *4th week show update
> *
> 
> 1. Tvm kairali 4 shows
> 2. Tvm. Devipriya 4 shows
> 3. Tvm ariesplex 4 shows
> 4. Tvm mot carnival 5 shows
> 5. Tvm carnival Greenfield 3 shows 
> 6. Pothencode mt 4 shows 
> ...


Movie  ATBB ayi alle collection wise

----------


## Antonio

> malappuram,kottakal,ponnani,shornoor,tanur,valanje  ri,manjeri,tirur


Shornur Palakkad Alle???

----------


## Antonio

Adoor??
Chittur( Palakkad) undarunnoo??
Irinjalakkuda??

----------


## ACHOOTTY

> malappuram,kottakal,ponnani,shornoor,tanur,valanje  ri,manjeri,tirur


shornnur ingu thanneru...........athu njnga palakkad karudethaanu.

----------


## jumail pala

> Shornur Palakkad Alle???


pattambi,shornur ok palakkad anu...border area anu

----------


## ACHOOTTY

> Malappuram
> Edappal
> Valanchery
> Kottakkal undarunno??


Edappal - sarada - 2 sh
Valanchery - popular film city - 4 sh

----------


## jumail pala

> shornnur ingu thanneru...........athu njnga palakkad karudethaanu.


kattinu polum theattathintey sukantham ulla nadu...namukku venda

----------


## KOBRA

*4th week show update*




1. Tvm kairali 4 shows
2. Tvm. Devipriya 4 shows
3. Tvm ariesplex 4 shows
4. Tvm mot carnival 5 shows
5. Tvm carnival Greenfield 3 shows 
6. Pothencode mt 4 shows 
7. Kattakada swaralaya 2 shows 
8. Ekm kavitha 4 shows 
9. Ekm pan 2 shows 
10. Thrissur kairali 4 shows 
11. Pazhayannure shadow 3 shows 
12. Alappuzha Kairali 4 shows 
13. Mavelikara prathiba 4 shows 
14. Kaattanam gaanam 5 shows 
15. Palakkad priya 4 shows 
16. Calicut sree 4 shows 
17. Kannur saagara 4 shows 
18. Kollam usha 4 shows 
19. Manjeri devaji cine palace 4 shows 
20. Karunagapally khans 4 shows 
21. Kasaragod moviemaxcircle 4 shows 
22. Thaikukam karthika 3 shows 
23. Pala universal 4 shows 
24. Kottayam abhilash 4 shows 
25. Changanacherry abhinaya 4 shows 
26. Karunagapally carnival 2 shows 
27. Payyanure carnival Shanti 4 shows 
28. Anchal archana 4 shows 
29. Ramanattukara Surabhi 2 shows 
30. Punalur ramraj 4 shows 
31. Varkal sr 2 shows 
32. Calicut Apsara 4 shows 
33. Calicut East hill regal 4 shows 
34. Ekm pvr 5 shows 
35. Ekm cinemax 3 shows 
36. Ponnani alankar 3 shows 
37. Pattanamtitta Aishwarya 4 shows
38. Ranny capitol upasana 4 shows 
39. Thrissur Inox 5 shows 
40. Jb cinemas nallila 4 shows 
41. Mukkam rose 4 shows 
42. Nilambur fairyland 4 shows 
43. Haripad sn 2 shows 
44. Kottarakkara minerva 4 shows 
45. Kollam partha 4 shows 
46. Attingal vaishaka 4 shows 
47. Muvatupuzha carnival GCM 4 shows 
48. Irinjalakkuda chembakassery 2 shows 
49. Muvatupuzha issac 3 shows 
50. Balussery sandhya 3 shows 
51. Bathery Aishwarya 4 shows 
52. Koylandi krishna 4 shows 
53. Vadakkara ashok 4 shows 
54. Kodungallure kaleeshwarry 4 shows 
55. Kodungallure carnival 2 shows 
56. Aluva casino 4 shows 
57. Tripunitthura central 2 shows 
58. Pandalam trilok 1 show 
59. Mundakkayam rd cinemas 4 shows 
60. Amballur-Chandvsreerama Movies - 4 shows
61. chalakkudi - Surabhi screen2 3 shows
62. Angamali -Carnivel 3 shows
63. Carnival Shanthi - Payyanur 4 shows
64. KC Perinthalmanna Carnival 1 shows
65. Thalikulam Karthika Movies 4 shows
66. Kunnamkulam-Bavana 2 shows 
67. Valanchery- Popular Film City 4 shows
68. EKM Qcinemas- 4 shows
69. Pattambi -Dev -4 Shows
70. Shornur- Anurag -3 Shows
71. Shakthikulengara-kappithans 2Shows
72. Kollam -Carnivel 2 Shows
73. Kollam -GMax 2 Shows
74. Thalassery-Carnival 3shows ( 259)
75. Guruvayur-DevekiCinemas 2shows
76. Kasargode - Samarat-4shows
77. Mapranam -Vernna -4shows
78. N. Parur -- Kairali 4 Shows
79. Varapuzha M cinemas - 2 Shows
80. Thodupuzha Aashirvad - 3 Shows
81. Thodupuzha Silver Hills - 4 Shows
82. Kattapana Sagara - 4 Shows
83. V Cinemas Koothattukulam - 2 Shows
84. Vadakkencherry Jayabharath - 4 Shows 
85. Edappal -sarada 2shows
86. Tirur -Anugrha - 4 Shows
87. Malappuram -Padmam - 4 Shows  
88. Kottakkal - Sangeetha- 4 Shows
89. Tanur- PVS - 4 Shows  
90. Thalayolaprambu-Nice 4 Shows
 90. Thalayolaprambu-Carnivel 1 Show

*Total 313 Shows as of now...

please arenkkilum a show onnu count cheyyne*

----------


## shakeer

PVR 7.15pm 150 ticket sold 45 minutes to go
cinemax 50+

----------


## ACHOOTTY

> malappuram,kottakal,ponnani,shornoor,tanur,valanje  ri,manjeri,tirur


Ponnani
Edappal
Valanchery
Nilambur
Perinthalmanna
manjeri

okke confirm aanu

thirur, 
thanur
kottakkal
malappuram
pandikkadu
kondotty
parappanangadi   

confirm alla.

pandikkadu, parappanangadi and kondotty remove chance undu.

----------


## ACHOOTTY

300-350 range sure aanu...........numma last week thanne pranjittundu.............

Next week 150 sh kittiyekkum.

----------


## ACHOOTTY

Nooranadu - swathy  last week rls aayille..............avide undo?

----------


## mujthaba

> 300-350 range sure aanu...........numma last week thanne pranjittundu.............
> 
> Next week 150 sh kittiyekkum.


15k shows kityal santhosham ..

----------


## ACHOOTTY

> kattinu polum theattathintey sukantham ulla nadu...namukku venda


kakkakku than kunju ponkunju

----------


## Antonio

> Nooranadu - swathy  last week rls aayille..............avide undo?


Peyad
Ashtamochira too

----------


## Antonio

> *4th week show update*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1. Tvm kairali 4 shows
> 2. Tvm. Devipriya 4 shows
> 3. Tvm ariesplex 4 shows
> 4. Tvm mot carnival 5 shows
> ...


312 und..
And thalayolapparamb 1 more show..
Carnival 1..athu undo???

----------


## Kannadi

> *4th week show update*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1. Tvm kairali 4 shows
> 2. Tvm. Devipriya 4 shows
> 3. Tvm ariesplex 4 shows
> 4. Tvm mot carnival 5 shows
> ...


312

Sent from my SM-G610F using Tapatalk

----------


## Antonio

Tanur PVS my story list il undallo

----------


## Phantom 369

> *4th week show update*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1. Tvm kairali 4 shows
> 2. Tvm. Devipriya 4 shows
> 3. Tvm ariesplex 4 shows
> 4. Tvm mot carnival 5 shows
> ...


kadinakulam G.tracks Screen 1 - 4 Shows
#TrivandrumDistrict

----------


## ACHOOTTY

> Peyad
> Ashtamochira too


athokke 2 week aayi.........remove aayi.

kodakara and venjarammodu also

----------


## ACHOOTTY

> Tanur PVS my story list il undallo


avide 2/3 screen undu

----------


## Akhil krishnan

*4th week show update




1. Tvm kairali 4 shows
2. Tvm. Devipriya 4 shows
3. Tvm ariesplex 4 shows
4. Tvm mot carnival 5 shows
5. Tvm carnival Greenfield 3 shows 
6. Pothencode mt 4 shows 
7. Kattakada swaralaya 2 shows 
8. Ekm kavitha 4 shows 
9. Ekm pan 2 shows 
10. Thrissur kairali 4 shows 
11. Pazhayannure shadow 3 shows 
12. Alappuzha Kairali 4 shows 
13. Mavelikara prathiba 4 shows 
14. Kaattanam gaanam 5 shows 
15. Palakkad priya 4 shows 
16. Calicut sree 4 shows 
17. Kannur saagara 4 shows 
18. Kollam usha 4 shows 
19. Manjeri devaji cine palace 4 shows 
20. Karunagapally khans 4 shows 
21. Kasaragod moviemaxcircle 4 shows 
22. Thaikukam karthika 3 shows 
23. Pala universal 4 shows 
24. Kottayam abhilash 4 shows 
25. Changanacherry abhinaya 4 shows 
26. Karunagapally carnival 2 shows 
27. Payyanure carnival Shanti 4 shows 
28. Anchal archana 4 shows 
29. Ramanattukara Surabhi 2 shows 
30. Punalur ramraj 4 shows 
31. Varkal sr 2 shows 
32. Calicut Apsara 4 shows 
33. Calicut East hill regal 4 shows 
34. Ekm pvr 5 shows 
35. Ekm cinemax 3 shows 
36. Ponnani alankar 3 shows 
37. Pattanamtitta Aishwarya 4 shows
38. Ranny capitol upasana 4 shows 
39. Thrissur Inox 5 shows 
40. Jb cinemas nallila 4 shows 
41. Mukkam rose 4 shows 
42. Nilambur fairyland 4 shows 
43. Haripad sn 2 shows 
44. Kottarakkara minerva 4 shows 
45. Kollam partha 4 shows 
46. Attingal vaishaka 4 shows 
47. Muvatupuzha carnival GCM 4 shows 
48. Irinjalakkuda chembakassery 2 shows 
49. Muvatupuzha issac 3 shows 
50. Balussery sandhya 3 shows 
51. Bathery Aishwarya 4 shows 
52. Koylandi krishna 4 shows 
53. Vadakkara ashok 4 shows 
54. Kodungallure kaleeshwarry 4 shows 
55. Kodungallure carnival 2 shows 
56. Aluva casino 4 shows 
57. Tripunitthura central 2 shows 
58. Pandalam trilok 1 show 
59. Mundakkayam rd cinemas 4 shows 
60. Amballur-Chandvsreerama Movies - 4 shows
61. chalakkudi - Surabhi screen2 3 shows
62. Angamali -Carnivel 3 shows
63. Carnival Shanthi - Payyanur 4 shows
64. KC Perinthalmanna Carnival 1 shows
65. Thalikulam Karthika Movies 4 shows
66. Kunnamkulam-Bavana 2 shows 
67. Valanchery- Popular Film City 4 shows
68. EKM Qcinemas- 4 shows
69. Pattambi -Dev -4 Shows
70. Shornur- Anurag -3 Shows
71. Shakthikulengara-kappithans 2Shows
72. Kollam -Carnivel 2 Shows
73. Kollam -GMax 2 Shows
74. Thalassery-Carnival 3shows ( 259)
75. Guruvayur-DevekiCinemas 2shows
76. Kasargode - Samarat-4shows
77. Mapranam -Vernna -4shows
78. N. Parur -- Kairali 4 Shows
79. Varapuzha M cinemas - 2 Shows
80. Thodupuzha Aashirvad - 3 Shows
81. Thodupuzha Silver Hills - 4 Shows
82. Kattapana Sagara - 4 Shows
83. V Cinemas Koothattukulam - 2 Shows
84. Vadakkencherry Jayabharath - 4 Shows 
85. Edappal -sarada 2shows
86. Tirur -Anugrha - 4 Shows
87. Malappuram -Padmam - 4 Shows 
88. Kottakkal - Sangeetha- 4 Shows
89. Tanur- PVS - 4 Shows 
90. Thalayolaprambu-Nice 4 Shows 
91. Carnival Thalayolaparambu 1 - Show
92.* *Kadinakulam G.tracks Screen 1 - 4 Shows 

Total 317 Shows*

----------


## KOBRA

*4th week show updates*

1. Tvm kairali 4 shows
2. Tvm. Devipriya 4 shows
3. Tvm ariesplex 4 shows
4. Tvm mot carnival 5 shows
5. Tvm carnival Greenfield 3 shows 
6. Pothencode mt 4 shows 
7. Kattakada swaralaya 2 shows 
8. Ekm kavitha 4 shows 
9. Ekm pan 2 shows 
10. Thrissur kairali 4 shows 
11. Pazhayannure shadow 3 shows 
12. Alappuzha Kairali 4 shows 
13. Mavelikara prathiba 4 shows 
14. Kaattanam gaanam 5 shows 
15. Palakkad priya 4 shows 
16. Calicut sree 4 shows 
17. Kannur saagara 4 shows 
18. Kollam usha 4 shows 
19. Manjeri devaji cine palace 4 shows 
20. Karunagapally khans 4 shows 
21. Kasaragod moviemaxcircle 4 shows 
22. Thaikukam karthika 3 shows 
23. Pala universal 4 shows 
24. Kottayam abhilash 4 shows 
25. Changanacherry abhinaya 4 shows 
26. Karunagapally carnival 2 shows 
27. Payyanure carnival Shanti 4 shows 
28. Anchal archana 4 shows 
29. Ramanattukara Surabhi 2 shows 
30. Punalur ramraj 4 shows 
31. Varkal sr 2 shows 
32. Calicut Apsara 4 shows 
33. Calicut East hill regal 4 shows 
34. Ekm pvr 5 shows 
35. Ekm cinemax 3 shows 
36. Ponnani alankar 3 shows 
37. Pattanamtitta Aishwarya 4 shows
38. Ranny capitol upasana 4 shows 
39. Thrissur Inox 5 shows 
40. Jb cinemas nallila 4 shows 
41. Mukkam rose 4 shows 
42. Nilambur fairyland 4 shows 
43. Haripad sn 2 shows 
44. Kottarakkara minerva 4 shows 
45. Kollam partha 4 shows 
46. Attingal vaishaka 4 shows 
47. Muvatupuzha carnival GCM 4 shows 
48. Irinjalakkuda chembakassery 2 shows 
49. Muvatupuzha issac 3 shows 
50. Balussery sandhya 3 shows 
51. Bathery Aishwarya 4 shows 
52. Koylandi krishna 4 shows 
53. Vadakkara ashok 4 shows 
54. Kodungallure kaleeshwarry 4 shows 
55. Kodungallure carnival 2 shows 
56. Aluva casino 4 shows 
57. Tripunitthura central 2 shows 
58. Pandalam trilok 1 show 
59. Mundakkayam rd cinemas 4 shows 
60. Amballur-Chandvsreerama Movies - 4 shows
61. chalakkudi - Surabhi screen2 3 shows
62. Angamali -Carnivel 3 shows
63. Carnival Shanthi - Payyanur 4 shows
64. KC Perinthalmanna Carnival 1 shows
65. Thalikulam Karthika Movies 4 shows
66. Kunnamkulam-Bavana 2 shows 
67. Valanchery- Popular Film City 4 shows
68. EKM Qcinemas- 4 shows
69. Pattambi -Dev -4 Shows
70. Shornur- Anurag -3 Shows
71. Shakthikulengara-kappithans 2Shows
72. Kollam -Carnivel 2 Shows
73. Kollam -GMax 2 Shows
74. Thalassery-Carnival 3shows ( 259)
75. Guruvayur-DevekiCinemas 2shows
76. Kasargode - Samarat-4shows
77. Mapranam -Vernna -4shows
78. N. Parur -- Kairali 4 Shows
79. Varapuzha M cinemas - 2 Shows
80. Thodupuzha Aashirvad - 3 Shows
81. Thodupuzha Silver Hills - 4 Shows
82. Kattapana Sagara - 4 Shows
83. V Cinemas Koothattukulam - 2 Shows
84. Vadakkencherry Jayabharath - 4 Shows 
85. Edappal -sarada 2shows
86. Tirur -Anugrha - 4 Shows
87. Malappuram -Padmam - 4 Shows 
88. Kottakkal - Sangeetha- 4 Shows
89. Tanur- PVS - 4 Shows 
90. Thalayolaprambu-Nice 4 Shows
91. Thalayolaprambu-Carnivel 1 Show
92. Nooranadu -Swathi 4 Show
93. *Kadinakulam G.tracks Screen 1 - 4 Shows 
*
*Total 321 Shows as of now...


*

----------


## Iyyer The Great

> Tanur PVS my story list il undallo


3 screen und

----------


## Antonio

Peyad SP removed aanu.. not to check

----------


## Iyyer The Great

> Ponnani
> Edappal
> Valanchery
> Nilambur
> Perinthalmanna
> manjeri
> 
> okke confirm aanu
> 
> ...


Kottakkal confirmed- Sangeeth screen 1- 4 shows..bookbyq site..

----------


## MANNADIAR

Idinde iduvareyulla show updates onnidane please @Madhavanunni @Dondavid

----------


## Iyyer The Great

Normal padathinte release day list pole 4th week theatre list  :Drum: 
Huge BB  :Clap:

----------


## Saathan

> Normal padathinte release day list pole 4th week theatre list 
> Huge BB


valippikkal allathe enthu  :Engane:    :ikka fans in lal thread:

----------


## KOBRA

> Normal padathinte release day list pole 4th week theatre list 
> Huge BB



*Its Mega Blockbuster* 
Even in small centers like vadakara CNC noonshow taking 50 % collections. thats gr8.
*Lifetime 15 cr share urappu*

----------


## Antonio

> valippikkal allathe enthu    :ikka fans in lal thread:


Ivide 4th day muthale valippikkal aanu..reported..
Authentic report..

----------


## KOBRA

> valippikkal allathe enthu    :ikka fans in lal thread:


Even in centers like vadakara CNC noonshow taking 50 % collections. chumma vivarakedu paryathe podey  :Ayyo:

----------


## Iyyer The Great

> valippikkal allathe enthu    :ikka fans in lal thread:


Antony ikka padam distribute cheyyatte..appo nokkaam...Joby alle valippikkaan povunnath  :Laughing:

----------


## jumail pala

> Tanur PVS my story list il undallo


  pvs 3 screen undu avidey

----------


## Antonio

Ashtamichira um nokanda
'rapppayi' nale muthal..
Wowww

----------


## GABBAR

> valippikkal allathe enthu    :ikka fans in lal thread:


അന്റോണിയെക്കാൾ വലിയ പുലി ആണോ ഇതിന്റെ പ്രൊഡ്യൂസർ ?

----------


## KOBRA

> 300+ thonnunnu. Or 150+ alukalundu showyku





> valippikkal allathe enthu    :ikka fans in lal thread:


Working day noonshow 
Athe  150 + alukale vechu valippikkuva  :Engane:

----------


## Akhil krishnan

> *4th week show updates*
> 
> 1. Tvm kairali 4 shows
> 2. Tvm. Devipriya 4 shows
> 3. Tvm ariesplex 4 shows
> 4. Tvm mot carnival 5 shows
> 5. Tvm carnival Greenfield 3 shows 
> 6. Pothencode mt 4 shows 
> 7. Kattakada swaralaya 2 shows 
> ...



chengannur c cinemas 3 shows

----------


## Antonio

> chengannur c cinemas 3 shows


324 ...
Adoor koode?
Cherthala?

----------


## Antonio

> Antony ikka padam distribute cheyyatte..appo nokkaam...Joby alle valippikkaan povunnath


Oru Collection vechittu poster irakkatha teams aanu..Kittunna low percentage share nu 4th week thallanum valippikkaanum ponath..Anto yilum business aanu Joby..

----------


## KOBRA

*4th week show updates*

1. Tvm kairali 4 shows
2. Tvm. Devipriya 4 shows
3. Tvm ariesplex 4 shows
4. Tvm mot carnival 5 shows
5. Tvm carnival Greenfield 3 shows 
6. Pothencode mt 4 shows 
7. Kattakada swaralaya 2 shows 
8. Ekm kavitha 4 shows 
9. Ekm pan 2 shows 
10. Thrissur kairali 4 shows 
11. Pazhayannure shadow 3 shows 
12. Alappuzha Kairali 4 shows 
13. Mavelikara prathiba 4 shows 
14. Kaattanam gaanam 5 shows 
15. Palakkad priya 4 shows 
16. Calicut sree 4 shows 
17. Kannur saagara 4 shows 
18. Kollam usha 4 shows 
19. Manjeri devaji cine palace 4 shows 
20. Karunagapally khans 4 shows 
21. Kasaragod moviemaxcircle 4 shows 
22. Thaikukam karthika 3 shows 
23. Pala universal 4 shows 
24. Kottayam abhilash 4 shows 
25. Changanacherry abhinaya 4 shows 
26. Karunagapally carnival 2 shows 
27. Payyanure carnival Shanti 4 shows 
28. Anchal archana 4 shows 
29. Ramanattukara Surabhi 2 shows 
30. Punalur ramraj 4 shows 
31. Varkal sr 2 shows 
32. Calicut Apsara 4 shows 
33. Calicut East hill regal 4 shows 
34. Ekm pvr 5 shows 
35. Ekm cinemax 3 shows 
36. Ponnani alankar 3 shows 
37. Pattanamtitta Aishwarya 4 shows
38. Ranny capitol upasana 4 shows 
39. Thrissur Inox 5 shows 
40. Jb cinemas nallila 4 shows 
41. Mukkam rose 4 shows 
42. Nilambur fairyland 4 shows 
43. Haripad sn 2 shows 
44. Kottarakkara minerva 4 shows 
45. Kollam partha 4 shows 
46. Attingal vaishaka 4 shows 
47. Muvatupuzha carnival GCM 4 shows 
48. Irinjalakkuda chembakassery 2 shows 
49. Muvatupuzha issac 3 shows 
50. Balussery sandhya 3 shows 
51. Bathery Aishwarya 4 shows 
52. Koylandi krishna 4 shows 
53. Vadakkara ashok 4 shows 
54. Kodungallure kaleeshwarry 4 shows 
55. Kodungallure carnival 2 shows 
56. Aluva casino 4 shows 
57. Tripunitthura central 2 shows 
58. Pandalam trilok 1 show 
59. Mundakkayam rd cinemas 4 shows 
60. Amballur-Chandvsreerama Movies - 4 shows
61. chalakkudi - Surabhi screen2 3 shows
62. Angamali -Carnivel 3 shows
63. Carnival Shanthi - Payyanur 4 shows
64. KC Perinthalmanna Carnival 1 shows
65. Thalikulam Karthika Movies 4 shows
66. Kunnamkulam-Bavana 2 shows 
67. Valanchery- Popular Film City 4 shows
68. EKM Qcinemas- 4 shows
69. Pattambi -Dev -4 Shows
70. Shornur- Anurag -3 Shows
71. Shakthikulengara-kappithans 2Shows
72. Kollam -Carnivel 2 Shows
73. Kollam -GMax 2 Shows
74. Thalassery-Carnival 3shows ( 259)
75. Guruvayur-DevekiCinemas 2shows
76. Kasargode - Samarat-4shows
77. Mapranam -Vernna -4shows
78. N. Parur -- Kairali 4 Shows
79. Varapuzha M cinemas - 2 Shows
80. Thodupuzha Aashirvad - 3 Shows
81. Thodupuzha Silver Hills - 4 Shows
82. Kattapana Sagara - 4 Shows
83. V Cinemas Koothattukulam - 2 Shows
84. Vadakkencherry Jayabharath - 4 Shows 
85. Edappal -sarada 2shows
86. Tirur -Anugrha - 4 Shows
87. Malappuram -Padmam - 4 Shows 
88. Kottakkal - Sangeetha- 4 Shows
89. Tanur- PVS - 4 Shows 
90. Thalayolaprambu-Nice 4 Shows
91. Thalayolaprambu-Carnivel 1 Show
92. Nooranadu -Swathi 4 Show
93. *Kadinakulam G.tracks Screen 1 - 4 Shows 
*94. Chengannor C cinemas -3shows

*Total 324 Shows as of now...

*

----------


## Akhil krishnan

> 324 ...
> Adoor koode?
> Cherthala?


will confirm it

----------


## ikka

> *4th week show updates*
> 
> 1. Tvm kairali 4 shows
> 2. Tvm. Devipriya 4 shows
> 3. Tvm ariesplex 4 shows
> 4. Tvm mot carnival 5 shows
> 5. Tvm carnival Greenfield 3 shows 
> 6. Pothencode mt 4 shows 
> 7. Kattakada swaralaya 2 shows 
> ...


Poratte oru 6 theater koode...Poratte 26 shows koode....

----------


## ikka

True BB!!!

 :Band:   :Band:

----------


## Mike

Ee list il edappally vanitha illa..

Avde nale celebration with special show undu.. So sure ayum avde undavum...

Pnne ezhupunna Sania or Rekha undavum...

Pls confirm....

----------


## Janapriyan

> True BB!!!


 :Band:  :Band:

----------


## GABBAR

> Poratte oru 6 theater koode...Poratte 26 shows koode....


100 theaters il 25 days complete cheythal record aano ?

----------


## Rangeela

> True BB!!!


 :Drum:  :Drum:  :Drum:

----------


## KOBRA

*Kidu All palce 4th week*

*MVK -Prathibha, Chenganoor , Panadlam, Nooranandu, Kattanam, Haripaddu*

----------


## ikka

> 100 theaters il 25 days complete cheythal record aano ?


Record onnum alla....Less than 10 films will b there which may have completed this feat!!!

----------


## BASH1982

> 100 theaters il 25 days complete cheythal record aano ?


Drishyam pumu premam okke undakum

----------


## Mike

What about Thalassery Liberty?

----------


## BASH1982

Thakarthu 324 shows
Ee padamano 90 percentage sthalathum holdover ayathu

----------


## BASH1982

Sivankuttikku orazhcha koode wait cheyyendi varum alle

----------


## misbah7722

> *4th week show updates*
> 
> 1. Tvm kairali 4 shows
> 2. Tvm. Devipriya 4 shows
> 3. Tvm ariesplex 4 shows
> 4. Tvm mot carnival 5 shows
> 5. Tvm carnival Greenfield 3 shows 
> 6. Pothencode mt 4 shows 
> 7. Kattakada swaralaya 2 shows 
> ...


65 and 22 repeat aanu bhai.. Thaikukam 3 shows aanu... Sun and sat 4 shows 

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk

----------


## Madmax

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## jumail pala

> 65 and 22 repeat aanu bhai.. Thaikukam 3 shows aanu... Sun and sat 4 shows 
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk



all kerala 115+ theater undu

----------


## Mike

Viyyur undennu thonnanu..

Avde Sunday celebration undu...

Pls check and confirm..

----------


## ikka

South Indian Movies
@Mollywood8787
?
1h
#AbrahaminteSanthathikal will continue in 115 Plus Screens in 4th week #Kerala

All set for another superb weekend

----------


## ikka

So atleast 50 more shows likely...

----------


## ikka

Just removed from 21 screens this week!!

----------


## Antonio

> *Kidu All palce 4th week*
> 
> *MVK -Prathibha, Chenganoor , Panadlam, Nooranandu, Kattanam, Haripaddu*


Edayil Pandalam ozhike Mmade Alappuzha

----------


## Antonio

> Thakarthu 324 shows
> Ee padamano 90 percentage sthalathum holdover ayathu


"Alla ennathinu authentic report undo..
Double hold over aanu..
Valippeerum.."
Ennu true reporters..

----------


## Antonio

> Sivankuttikku orazhcha koode wait cheyyendi varum alle


Nooo
Ithokke thanne mathi ...from Monday Hajar..
Ini Tomo multi kurachu weak aanel nalekk thanne..

----------


## Antonio

> Drishyam pumu premam okke undakum


Pulimurugan
Drishyam 
Premam 
Ramaleela 
Aadu 2 
Aadhi
kaanille??

----------


## ikka

> Pulimurugan
> Drishyam 
> Premam 
> Ramaleela 
> Aadu 2 
> Aadhi
> kaanille??


Aadi kananilla...bb2 undakum..

----------


## Balram

> Drishyam pumu premam okke undakum



Drishyam 300 shows undayirunnu 4th week il but 100 theatre illayirunnu.. drishyam time il under 80 releasing centres undayirunnullu..  :Rolleyes:

----------


## misbah7722

Payyanure sumangali screen 3 - 4 shows 

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk

----------


## King Amal

90% hold over aayitt ithippo 21 screenil ninne rmv aayullo?? 😂😂😂 Athum new rls munne chart chytha theatre aayond.. 



> Just removed from 21 screens this week!!

----------


## perumal

Abraham Saudi Arabia release ille ???

----------


## King Amal

Payyanur shanthi -4 shows 


> Payyanure sumangali screen 3 - 4 shows 
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk

----------


## misbah7722

> Payyanur shanthi -4 shows


2 idathum und 4 shows each 

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk

----------


## misbah7722

Viyur deepa 4 shows

Cherthala kairali 2 shows 

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk

----------


## King Amal

Yes... 😎😎😎😎😎



> 2 idathum und 4 shows each 
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk

----------


## Akhil krishnan

Nedumangaadu Saraswathy First Show




Sent from my ZUK Z1 using Tapatalk

----------


## Antonio

338 shows aayo appol??

----------


## Antonio

Kattanam 4 shows koode add cheyyanee..list il kandilla..pinne Melil paranjathum koode

----------


## Akhil krishnan

Banglore 




Sent from my ZUK Z1 using Tapatalk

----------


## ikka

Will be near 380 shows per day... Angene aanengil 4 weeks 14k shows from kerala... Veera pazhassi in real danger!!!

 :Band:

----------


## JINESHVIJAYAN

> *4th week show updates*
> 
> 1. Tvm kairali 4 shows
> 2. Tvm. Devipriya 4 shows
> 3. Tvm ariesplex 4 shows
> 4. Tvm mot carnival 5 shows
> 5. Tvm carnival Greenfield 3 shows 
> 6. Pothencode mt 4 shows 
> 7. Kattakada swaralaya 2 shows 
> ...


Pattambi 2 Shows

Sent from my Redmi 4 using Tapatalk

----------


## Antonio

> Pattambi 2 Shows
> 
> Sent from my Redmi 4 using Tapatalk


Add these tooo.
Payyannur 2 theatres .. 4 each- Sumangali n Shanthi..
Cherthala Kairali 2 shows
Kattanam Ganam complex 4 shows..
Njan kandilla

----------


## Raja Sha

നമ്മുടെ Hold over വിക്രമനും, Tracked Collection മുത്തുവും വരാറായില്ലേ...?? :Grin:

----------


## Antonio

> നമ്മുടെ Hold over വിക്രമനും, Tracked Collection മുത്തുവും വരാറായില്ലേ...??


Mayavi pidichu kuppiyilakki..
Monday Varumennu paranju..

----------


## Raja Sha

:Band:  :Band: So
മലയാളം കണ്ട എക്കാലത്തെയും വലിയ ഹോൾഡ് ഓവർ , minute, ബ്ലോക്ക് ബസ്റ്റർ...!!

----------


## Antonio

> So
> മലയാളം കണ്ട എക്കാലത്തെയും വലിയ ഹോൾഡ് ഓവർ , minute, ബ്ലോക്ക് ബസ്റ്റർ...!!


With full fledged Valippeeru..
Ha ha

----------


## Antonio

Joby updated 116 theatres list in fb

----------


## Mike



----------


## ikka

> Joby updated 116 theatres list in fb


Please update here...

----------


## Mike

*official*  :Band:   :Band:   :Band:

----------


## Mike

ee poster oru paper add koode vannal colour ayene.........

----------


## kannan

*Forum Keralam (FK)‏* @Forumkeralam1FollowFollow @Forumkeralam1
More


#AbrahaminteSanthathikal will continue in 115 Plus Screens in 4th week #Kerala
All set for another superb weekend






5:29 AM - 5 Jul 2018

----------


## Mike

#UAE #GCC 3rd Weekend Status 
#RunningSuccesfully
#AbrahaminteSanthathikal #InCinemasNow !!

----------


## Akhil krishnan

UAE ✌️




Sent from my ZUK Z1 using Tapatalk

----------


## Saathan

> Ivide 4th day muthale valippikkal aanu..reported..
> Authentic report..





> Even in centers like vadakara CNC noonshow taking 50 % collections. chumma vivarakedu paryathe podey





> Antony ikka padam distribute cheyyatte..appo nokkaam...Joby alle valippikkaan povunnath





> അന്റോണിയെക്കാൾ വലിയ പുലി ആണോ ഇതിന്റെ പ്രൊഡ്യൂസർ ?





> Working day noonshow 
> Athe  150 + alukale vechu valippikkuva


njan chumma thamashakku paranjadhalle... appolekkum athu serious ayi edutho  :Doh:

----------


## ikka

> *official*


This is the producer we r looking 4...Every week before we complete the list , he comes and post the full list...

----------


## ikka

> njan chumma thamashakku paranjadhalle... appolekkum athu serious ayi edutho


അല്ലെങ്കിലും ഞങ്ങൾക്ക് അറിഞ്ഞു കൂടെ, സാത്താൻ ഭായി നമ്മുടെ ആൾ ആണെന്ന്....ഇക്കയോട് മനസ്സ് കൊണ്ടു പെരുത്ത ഇഷ്ടം ആണെന്ന്!!!

----------


## kannan

> This is the producer we r looking 4...Every week before we complete the list , he comes and post the full list...


Kollam .. Partha shifted to Sarathy ? 

Sarathy screen open aayo ?  :Ahupinne:

----------


## Saathan

> അല്ലെങ്കിലും ഞങ്ങൾക്ക് അറിഞ്ഞു കൂടെ, സാത്താൻ ഭായി നമ്മുടെ ആൾ ആണെന്ന്....ഇക്കയോട് മനസ്സ് കൊണ്ടു പെരുത്ത ഇഷ്ടം ആണെന്ന്!!!


 :Biggrin:  :Rolleyes:  :Rolleyes:

----------


## Antonio

> njan chumma thamashakku paranjadhalle... appolekkum athu serious ayi edutho


Ha ha
All the best bro for My story..

----------


## Iyyer The Great

:Yahoo:   :Band:

----------


## Akhil krishnan

Edapally Veneetha 4 Shows

Sent from my ZUK Z1 using Tapatalk

----------


## Antonio

> Kollam .. Partha shifted to Sarathy ? 
> 
> Sarathy screen open aayo ?


BMS il Partha thanne aanu-4 shows
N Usha 4shows

----------


## Mike

so Total 350 + Shows indavum  :Band:   :Band:   :Band:

----------


## ikka

370+ ഉണ്ടാവും...Only 20 screens and 150 shows reduced in 4th week... Excellent!!!

----------


## misbah7722

Kanhangad
Vgm carnival 4 shows
Vinayaka paradise 4 shows 

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk

----------


## ACHOOTTY

> 3rd Week @ Malappuram 
> 14 theatres/13 centres & 55 shows/day 
> 
> പെരിന്തൽമണ്ണ - വിസ്മയ. (5)
> പെരിന്തൽമണ്ണ - KC. (3)
> താനൂർ - PVS. (4)
> തിരൂർ - അനുഗ്രഹ. (4)
> വളാഞ്ചേരി - പോപ്പുലർ ഫിലിം സിറ്റി. (4)
> കോട്ടക്കൽ - സംഗീത. (4)
> ...


ithu 3rd week aanu.

parappanangadi, kondotty, pandikkadu remove aayi ennu thonnunnu...........perinthalmanna KC - 1 sh, Visamaya - shw update aayilla.  Edappal-sarada - 2 sh

----------


## Iyyer The Great

> ithu 3rd week aanu.
> 
> parappanangadi, kondotty, pandikkadu remove aayi ennu thonnunnu...........perinthalmanna KC - 1 sh, Visamaya - shw update aayilla.  Edappal-sarada - 2 sh


Yes..mistake..edited...

----------


## King Amal

Some screens are missing..  Inem und.. 



> *official*

----------


## BASH1982

> Drishyam 300 shows undayirunnu 4th week il but 100 theatre illayirunnu.. drishyam time il under 80 releasing centres undayirunnullu..


350 shows 4 th week ethra padam kanum
Drishyam screen increase undarunnu ennu thonnunnu

----------


## Manoj

> 350 shows 4 th week ethra padam kanum
> Drishyam screen increase undarunnu ennu thonnunnu


Ishtam pole padam kaanum..

----------


## ACHOOTTY

*Abrahaminte Sandhathikal - 4th week -397 sh /day* * (Not final) (changes expecting)
*
*1.Thiruvananthapuram - Ariesplex - 4 sh
2.Thiruvananthapuram - Kairali - 4 sh
3.Thiruvananthapuram -DeviPriya - 4 sh
4.Thiruvananthapuram - Carnival Mall - 5 sh
5. Thiruvananthapuram - Carnival Greenfield-3 sh
6.Kaliyikkavila - Sreekaleeswary - 4 sh
7.Pothenkode - M T -4 sh
8.Kadinamkulam - G Tracks - 4 sh
9.Kattakkada - Swaram - 2 sh
10.Attingal - Vaisakh - 4 sh
11.Varkala - S.R -2 sh
12.Kollam -Usha - 4 sh
13.Kollam - Gmax - 2 sh
14.Kollam -Carnival - 2 sh
15.Kollam - Partha - 4 sh
16.Shakthikulangara - Capithans - 2 sh
17.Nallila -JB cinemas - 4 sh
18.Punalur - Ramraj- 4 sh 
19.Kottarakkara - Minerva - 4 sh
20.Anchal - Archana -4 sh
21. Kadakkal - Sreedhanya - 4 sh
22.Karunagapally - Khans - 4 sh 
23.Karunagapally - Carnival - 2 sh
24.Pathanamthitta - Aishwarya - 4 sh
25.Ranni - Upasana - 4 sh
26.Panthalam - Trilok cinemas -2 sh
27.Alappuzha - Kairali - 4 sh
28.Mavellikkara - Prathibha - 4 sh 
29.Chengannur - C cinemas - 3 sh
30.Cherthala - Kairali - 4 sh
31.Harippad - SN -2- 2 sh
32.Kattanam - Ganam - 5 sh 
**33.Eramallur - Sania - 3 sh**
34.Kottayam - Abhilash - 4 sh
35.Changanassery - Abhinaya- 4 sh
36.Mundakkayam - RD cinemas- 4 sh
37.Pala - Universal - 4 sh
38.Thalayolaparambu - Carnival - 1 sh
39.Thalayolaparambu - Nice - 4 sh
40.Thodupuzha - Ashirvad - 3 sh
41.Thodupuzha - Silver Hills - 4 sh
42. Kattappana - Sagara-4 sh
43.Ernakulam - Kavitha - 4 sh
44.Eranakulam - PVR -5 sh
45.Eranakulam - Cinemax - 3 sh
46.Eranakulam - Q Cinemas -4 sh
47.Eranakuam - Pan Cinemas -2 sh
48.Edappalli - Vanitha - 4 sh
49.Njarakkal -Majestic -2 sh
50.Tripunithara - Central - 2 sh
**51. Kochi - EVM -2 sh**
52.Koothattukulam - V Cinema- 2 sh
53.Muvattupuzha - Issac - 3 sh
54.Muvattupuzha - Carnival GCM- 4 sh
**55.Kothamangalam - Ann - 1 sh**
56.Perumbavoor - EVM - 4 sh
57.North Paravoor - Kairali - 4 sh
58.Aluva - Casino -4 sh
59.Angamali - Carnival- 3 sh 
60.Thrissur - Kairali - 4 sh
61.Thrissur - Inox - 5 sh 
62.Viyoor - Deepa - 2 sh
63.Chalakkudy - Surabhi - 3 sh
64.Aamballur - Chandvi sreerama - 4 sh
65.Kodungallur - sreekaleeswary - 4 sh
66.Kodungallur - Carnival -2 sh
67.Irinjalakuda - Chembakassery - 2 sh
68.Mapranam - Varna - 4 sh
69.Thalikkulam - karthika-3 sh 
70.Guruvayoor - Devaki -2 sh 
71.Kunnamkulam - Bhavana-2 sh
72.Pazhayanoor - Shadows - 3 sh
73.Palakkadu - Priya - 4 sh
74.Shornur - Anurag - 3 sh
75.Pattambi - Dev - 2 sh 
**76.Mannarkkad - New Prathibha - 3 sh**
77.Vadakkencherry- Jayabharath -1 - 4 sh 
78.Malappuram - Rachana - 4 sh
79.Edappal - Sarada- 2 sh
80.Ponnani - Alankar - 3 sh
81.Kottakkal - Sangeeth - 4 sh
82.Perinthalmanna - Vismaya - 4 sh
83.Perinthalmanna - K C - 1 sh 
84.Tirur - Anugraha - 4 sh
85.Tanur - PVS Paradise - 4 sh
86.Manjeri - Devaki cinemas - 4 sh
87.Valancherry - Popular film city - 4 sh
88.Nilambur - Fairyland 1- 4 sh
89.Kozhikode - Apsara -4 sh
90.Kozhikode - Sree - 4 sh
91.Kozhikode - Regal - 4 sh
92.Mukkam -Rose cine palace - 4 sh
93.Ramanattukara - Surabhi - 2 sh
94.Vadakara -Ashoka - 4 sh
**95.Koyilandi - Krishna - 4 sh**
96.Baluserry - Sandhya - 3 sh
97.Batheri - Aishwarya -4 sh
98 Batheri - Film city - 5 sh
99.Mananthavadi - Jose - 4 sh
100.Kannur - Sagara - 4 sh
101.Thalassery - Liberty Little Paradise - 4 sh
102.Thalassery - Carnival - 3 sh
**103.Koothuparambu - Baby - 2 sh
104.Iritty - New India paradise - 4 sh
105.Mattanur - Sahina - 3 sh
106.Thalipparamba - Alinkal - 4 sh**
107.Payyanur - Sumangali cineplex - 4 sh
108.Payyanur - Shanthi carnival - 4 sh
109.Kasargod - Mehboob carnival - 4 sh
110.Kasargod - Moviemax - 4 sh
111.Kanhangad - Vinayaka Paraidse - 4 sh
112.Kanhangad -VGM -4 sh*


*3rd week

113.Cherpulassery - Plaza - 4 sh
*

*2nd week*

*114. Varappuzha - M cinemas - 2 sh
115. Nooranadu - Swathy - 4 sh
*

*1st week
**
1.Goolikkadavu - Athulya - 3sh
*

*Removed after 2 week run*

*1.Kecheri - Savitha 
2.Adimali - matha
3. Kozhinjampara - Raviraj
4.Peringottukurussi - CKM
5.Kottayi - KRV
6.Puthunagaram - New 
7.Kodakara - city cinemas
8.Peyad - SP cinemas
9.Venjarammodu - sindhu
10.Ashtamichira - Mahalaxmi 
*
*Removed after 20 days run*

*1..Nedumangadu - Sree saraswathi 
2.Oyoor - NVP 
3.Paravur -Ashoka 
4.Wadakkanchery - New Ragam  
5.Muvattupuzha - Carnival canton mall (extra)
6.Thrissur -Ganam (extra)
7.Irinjalakuda - J K Cinema (extra)
8.Kondotty - Kalpaka 
9.Pandikkadu - Appoos 
10.Parappanangadi - Pallavi 
11.Pulpalli - Penta 
12.Kalpetta - Mahaveer 
13.Kollengode - Thankam 
14.Adoor - Nadham 
15.Rajakumari - Marbazil 
16.Chittur - Kairali 
17.Kodaly - Sreelakshmi 
*

----------


## RACER

> Ishtam pole padam kaanum..


390 shows 4th week etra padam kanum.. AS 390 undu..

----------


## misbah7722

> *Abrahaminte Sandhathikal - 4th week -390  sh /day* * (Not final) (changes expecting)
> *
> *1.Thiruvananthapuram - Ariesplex - 4 sh
> 2.Thiruvananthapuram - Kairali - 4 sh
> 3.Thiruvananthapuram -DeviPriya - 4 sh
> 4.Thiruvananthapuram - Carnival Mall - 5 sh
> 5. Thiruvananthapuram - Carnival Greenfield-3 sh
> 6.Kaliyikkavila - Sreekaleeswary - 4 sh
> 7.Pothenkode - M T -4 sh
> ...


Pandalam trilok 2 shows 

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk

----------


## mujthaba

Vere level show count .. oru teaser koodi erakayirunnu ..

----------


## melparambu

> *Abrahaminte Sandhathikal - 4th week -390  sh /day* * (Not final) (changes expecting)
> *
> *1.Thiruvananthapuram - Ariesplex - 4 sh
> 2.Thiruvananthapuram - Kairali - 4 sh
> 3.Thiruvananthapuram -DeviPriya - 4 sh
> 4.Thiruvananthapuram - Carnival Mall - 5 sh
> 5. Thiruvananthapuram - Carnival Greenfield-3 sh
> 6.Kaliyikkavila - Sreekaleeswary - 4 sh
> 7.Pothenkode - M T -4 sh
> ...


  aduttha friday ode 14k aakum..

----------


## MANNADIAR

Innu vare eppo ketala total shows etrayayi????

----------


## perumal

> *Abrahaminte Sandhathikal - 4th week -390  sh /day* * (Not final) (changes expecting)
> *
> *1.Thiruvananthapuram - Ariesplex - 4 sh
> 2.Thiruvananthapuram - Kairali - 4 sh
> 3.Thiruvananthapuram -DeviPriya - 4 sh
> 4.Thiruvananthapuram - Carnival Mall - 5 sh
> 5. Thiruvananthapuram - Carnival Greenfield-3 sh
> 6.Kaliyikkavila - Sreekaleeswary - 4 sh
> 7.Pothenkode - M T -4 sh
> ...


Pwoli...elam kondum othu vanna release  :Clap:

----------


## haidin mammookka

PVR lulu 10:15pm kidu booking

Sent from my HUAWEI Y560-L02 using Tapatalk

----------


## ACHOOTTY

90% idathum HOLD OVER aaya padam.............115 theatrukalil  athl pala idathum extra theatrerukalil.4th week..........25 th day poorthiyakkunnu..............entha alle?

adya 3 week 100% Nediya  koppam 4th weekil........360 show  :Ennekollu: 

ellam vidhiyude vilayaattam..............

10% multi track cheythu hold over kandu pidikkunna duranthangale ithu ningalkkulla munnariyippu..................keralathile single sreenil engine aanu padam collection varuka ennum athu engine hold cheyyum ennum ithil ninnu manassilaayi.............

----------


## melparambu

*pure 916 blockbustor*

----------


## haidin mammookka

Multi collection 2l+ varoole?

Sent from my HUAWEI Y560-L02 using Tapatalk

----------


## BASH1982

> Ishtam pole padam kaanum..


Othiri okke undo
Annan thanpi ethra undarunnu ennu ormayundo

----------


## shakeer

> PVR lulu 10:15pm kidu booking
> 
> Sent from my HUAWEI Y560-L02 using Tapatalk


Around 200 ticket sold

----------


## Mike

Ee theatre list ittu oru paper add koode kittiyal...

 :Band:   :Band:

----------


## ACHOOTTY

> Othiri okke undo
> Annan thanpi ethra undarunnu ennu ormayundo


Wide release vannathode...........short timeil..........maximum hold and collection aanu ippo............padam good aayal almost mikka centreilum 25 day kalippikkum...........ippo okke B, C run and collection nama mathram aayi maari.

so 600 sh okke irangunna padam..........3 week nannayi collect cheythaal thanne pinne 2 week koode athyavasyam run kittum.   big festival season or release illenkil.

----------


## yathra

Nale remove akunna thrissur ganam second show 60% occupancy  :Band:

----------


## King Amal

Tvm double strong 💪💪

Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk

----------


## ACHOOTTY

> Nale remove akunna thrissur ganam second show 60% occupancy


2  week agreement aavum.  collecton vannappo 1 week koode kalippichathaavum..................Allenkil Kairali kkar padam maattum..............Deepayilum, Inox ilum padam undu.

TVM ilum  padmanaha maatti deviprya ittathu athaanu................Kairali aanu main theatre............

----------


## BASH1982

> 90% idathum HOLD OVER aaya padam.............115 theatrukalil  athl pala idathum extra theatrerukalil.4th week..........25 th day poorthiyakkunnu..............entha alle?
> 
> adya 3 week 100% Nediya  koppam 4th weekil........360 show 
> 
> ellam vidhiyude vilayaattam..............
> 
> 10% multi track cheythu hold over kandu pidikkunna duranthangale ithu ningalkkulla munnariyippu..................keralathile single sreenil engine aanu padam collection varuka ennum athu engine hold cheyyum ennum ithil ninnu manassilaayi.............


Firemanil thudangiya choriya ignore cheyyunnatha nallathu

----------


## RACER

More than 390 shows on 4th week PM and BB2 matram ullu ennu thonnunnu.. drshyam, aadhi, ramaleela, munthiri ellam below 390 aanu..

----------


## GABBAR

> Nale remove akunna thrissur ganam second show 60% occupancy


holdover aayittum valippikkunno

----------


## Akhil krishnan

> Tvm double strong 💪💪
> 
> Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk


ith epolum inganeya... seats blocked aanu

Sent from my ZUK Z1 using Tapatalk

----------


## classic

:Band:  :Band: 

Derik Abraham  :Clap:

----------


## King Amal

Drishyam 4th week 304shows/daye ullu.. 



> More than 390 shows on 4th week PM and BB2 matram ullu ennu thonnunnu.. drshyam, aadhi, ramaleela, munthiri ellam below 390 aanu..

----------


## classic

4th week total shows per day top 10 list aarelum postoo please..

----------


## Manoj

> Othiri okke undo
> Annan thanpi ethra undarunnu ennu ormayundo


AT okke 80 theatre rls alle

----------


## ACHOOTTY

> More than 390 shows on 4th week PM and BB2 matram ullu ennu thonnunnu.. drshyam, aadhi, ramaleela, munthiri ellam below 390 aanu..


ithu 390  odunnathu adya week 360 sh kalichittala.........630 sh kalichittaau.................2nd week 600 sh and 3rd week  520 sh kalichittum 4th week 390 sh kalikkuka ennullathu valiya karyam aanu.

----------


## Tigerbasskool

> *official*


 :salut:   :salut:   :salut:

----------


## Iyyer The Great

> 4th week total shows per day top 10 list aarelum postoo please..


AS nu kittunna 390 per day next only to Baahubali 2 and Pulimurugan aanennu thonnunnu..

----------


## King Amal

Drishyam 4th week 304/daye ullu.. 



> AS nu kittunna 390 per day next only to Baahubali 2 and Pulimurugan aanennu thonnunnu..

----------


## melparambu

ingane aanenkil mamankatthinu positive report kittiyal..????

----------


## Antonio

300 paranju 390 kitty..
Adutha week ennayalum ok..

----------


## Manoj

Appol next Thursday 14k cross cheyyum, ithu chilappol pazhassiye marikadannu ikkade best aayekkum

----------


## Antonio

> ingane aanenkil mamankatthinu positive report kittiyal..????


Bilal
Kunjachan

----------


## Manoj

> ingane aanenkil mamankatthinu positive report kittiyal..????


Industry hit

----------


## Tigerbasskool

> Sivankuttikku orazhcha koode wait cheyyendi varum alle



 :Laughing:

----------


## Iyyer The Great

> Drishyam 4th week 304/daye ullu..


Yes..only Baahubali and Pulimurugan in this range

----------


## melparambu

> Bilal
> Kunjachan


ee randu padatthinteyum shooting thudangiyillallo..

----------


## Tigerbasskool

> ingane aanenkil mamankatthinu positive report kittiyal..????


enthu positive report kittiyaalam below oppam and aadhi atre thanne :sivankutty:

----------


## Antonio

"Showcount enthayalum kurayum, but athinulla date calender il vannittillaa.."

----------


## King Amal

4th week
Drishyam -304shows/ day.. 
Aadhi- 353shows/day.. 
--
Abraham -390 shows/day.. 😎

----------


## melparambu

Ramaleela - 381 show per day

----------


## Manoj

Nammal final il 400 show kadakkum

----------


## melparambu

appo producer nammal vichariccha pole alla..

----------


## ACHOOTTY

> Yes..only Baahubali and Pulimurugan in this range


pieter hain inteyum, rajamouliyudeyum........salari kasu vachu ikka padam poorthiyaakki.  ithre ullu.................

----------


## Iyyer The Great

> 4th week
> Drishyam -304shows/ day.. 
> Aadhi- 353shows/day.. 
> --
> Abraham -390 shows/day.. 😎


Aadhi onnum vech compare polum cheyyalle 🤣🤣

Ithu first two weeks 600 and third week 500 kalichittaanu 4th week close to 400 kalikkunnath

----------


## mujthaba

BB maker adeni ..

----------


## moovybuf

> Derik Abraham


Review ittille?

----------


## Antonio

Ente ponnannnanmaare Ivide Aadhi n Oppam ennu Chumma polum parayatheee.. oru 10-100 pages angu mariyum..

----------


## Manoj

Oppam okke ini enthu, 4 th week ithra show kittumennu urappillayirinnu, iniyippol oppam okke eduthu thottil kalayum

----------


## Kannan Mahesh

Multi colln eager wait

----------


## jackpot raja

> Ente ponnannnanmaare Ivide Aadhi n Oppam ennu Chumma polum parayatheee.. oru 10-100 pages angu mariyum..


ചിലരെ സംബന്ധിച്ച് ഒപ്പം, ആദി, മുന്തിരിവള്ളി എന്നിവ ലോക ക്*ളാസിക്കുകൾ ആണ്. വെറുതെ അവരെ തിരുത്താൻ ശ്രമിക്കരുത്.

----------


## moovybuf

Ingane oru scene undaavum ennulla pratheeksha vare kai vittathaanu...but as always mammooty rises above all odds to prove us wrong... 
There was so much doubt if he had it in him to deliver such box office performance one more time.... Hasnt he done it in some style....

----------


## Iyyer The Great

> Ingane oru scene undaavum ennulla pratheeksha vare kai vittathaanu...but as always mammooty rises above all odds to prove us wrong... 
> There was so much doubt if he had it in him to deliver such box office performance one more time.... Hasnt he done it in some style....


Ithu just thudakkam.. picture abhi bhi baakki he bhaii..  :Beach1:

----------


## Antonio

Multi vannallo..
Ivide alla avide Multi thread il..

----------


## Raja Sha

Avarude bench mark aadu2 nu ethra shows undayirunnu?

----------


## Thevalliparamban

> Ingane oru scene undaavum ennulla pratheeksha vare kai vittathaanu...but as always mammooty rises above all odds to prove us wrong... There was so much doubt if he had it in him to deliver such box office performance one more time.... Hasnt he done it in some style....


ee post onnu mark cheythu veykunnu. Ini oru padam expect cheytha pole vannillenkil ividuthe advicory committee meeting nadakkumbol ningal thanne adyam varum oru mathiri chorinju kerunna pinthirippan dialouge kalum ayittu. Appo onnu kanichu tharaan aanu.  :Smile:

----------


## Iyyer The Great

:Drum:   :Drum:

----------


## Manoj

Kollaam, working day ettavum kuravu collection varunna divasam ithrayum kitti, naale Kali I'll aayirunnel 2.5 vannene

----------


## Raja Sha

> Aadhi onnum vech compare polum cheyyalle 🤣🤣
> 
> Ithu first two weeks 600 and third week 500 kalichittaanu 4th week close to 400 kalikkunnath


Athonnum paranjittu karyamilla..
Ariesilum, kochi multuesilum, calicut single screenilum minute difference undu :Roll:

----------


## BASH1982

> AT okke 80 theatre rls alle


Alpy okke xtra thetr shemati add cheythirunnu athu pole pala idathum xtra theatre undarunnu alpyl randidathum koode 8 show vechu 40 days poyirunnu but theatreor show countil athonnum kandilla

----------


## BASH1982

> Ingane oru scene undaavum ennulla pratheeksha vare kai vittathaanu...but as always mammooty rises above all odds to prove us wrong... 
> There was so much doubt if he had it in him to deliver such box office performance one more time.... Hasnt he done it in some style....


Picture abhi bhi bakki he

----------


## misbah7722

Kidu... Naale kond 90l... Nxt monday or Tuesday one cr 


> 


Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk

----------


## vickyfire

> 


Shokam aanallo....ingana positive vannitum, solo release aaitum...ernakulam multiyil 2cr adikkum enna vijarichath....ithu kashtichu 1cr adichal aai 

Sent from my Infinix X573 using Tapatalk

----------


## Mike

> Ingane oru scene undaavum ennulla pratheeksha vare kai vittathaanu...but as always mammooty rises above all odds to prove us wrong... 
> There was so much doubt if he had it in him to deliver such box office performance one more time.... Hasnt he done it in some style....


its just a beginning......

eni varan ulla padangalude line up.....

Bilal

Kunjachan

Mamankam....

pnne nadannal Kunjali...

----------


## Tigerbasskool



----------


## BASH1982

> Shokam aanallo....ingana positive vannitum, solo release aaitum...ernakulam multiyil 2cr adikkum enna vijarichath....ithu kashtichu 1cr adichal aai 
> 
> Sent from my Infinix X573 using Tapatalk


Cinepls kootiyalle multi 2 c kadannittullathu aviduthe collection kurachittu namukku multi compare cheyyam karanam abs single scree ningalu kootillallo

----------


## bilal john

> Shokam aanallo....ingana positive vannitum, solo release aaitum...ernakulam multiyil 2cr adikkum enna vijarichath....ithu kashtichu 1cr adichal aai Sent from my Infinix X573 using Tapatalk


Ithrayum paranju kondu vingi fire vingi pottuvaanu suhurthukkale😂

----------


## King Amal

Ivan ethadai.. 2cr illel shokam adikan.. Cinepolis illathe annan aa 2 cr adicha padathinte onn minus adich para.. Kaanatt.. 1cr kashthich aayal aayinn.. 88+ aayath 1cr aavum ketta..  Ekm multi de purath vere lokam und anna..  Pokki vanirikunn oru kulti

----------


## jeeva

Thallum uthum illatha oru clean hit mamootykum Kitti....clear BB.... :Robot:

----------


## Iyyer The Great

Release nu munpulla chori.. :Popcorn: 




> Yes Multi record idatha IH aairikkum Abhrahaminta Santhathikal.....


..
Trailer vannappo  :Laughing: 



> Trailor kandit GANGSTER ormma varunnu...


..
Release cheytha divasam after first reports  :Laugh: 



> 1st half ivida Vanna report oka shariyaano? Ivida ulla poletha reports allello kelkunnath... waiting for a genuine review


..




> Aah SL, Parole first day pole ithinum ivida 1st day nalla reports aanallo....SL n Parole pole aakathirikkatte............


Athupole aayo setta  :Ennekollu: 
..

After watching the movie..below average movie  :Sad: 



> Watched AS from Calicut Apsara...lagging and boring 1st half with an ok second half ....climax oka predictable aairunnu...TGF is better than AS...


..

After 3 weeks of release.. kodum positive vannittum aalu kerunnilla... shokam..  :Unhappy: 



> Shokam aanallo....ingana positive vannitum, solo release aaitum...ernakulam multiyil 2cr adikkum enna vijarichath....ithu kashtichu 1cr adichal aai 
> 
> Sent from my Infinix X573 using Tapatalk

----------


## Mike

ejjathi kuthi pokkalllll......... :Ayyo:  :Ennekollu:  :Ennekollu:  :Ennekollu: 





> Release nu munpulla chori..
> 
> 
> ..
> Trailer vannappo 
> 
> ..
> Release cheytha divasam after first reports 
> 
> ...

----------


## GABBAR

> Ivan ethadai.. 2cr illel shokam adikan.. Cinepolis illathe annan aa 2 cr adicha padathinte onn minus adich para.. Kaanatt.. 1cr kashthich aayal aayinn.. 88+ aayath 1cr aavum ketta..  Ekm multi de purath vere lokam und anna..  Pokki vanirikunn oru kulti


cinepolis illathe annante 1 crore adicha valla padavum unda

----------


## Iyyer The Great

> ejjathi kuthi pokkalllll.........


Kuthipokkaan oru budhimuttum illa...pullide last 10 postsil ninnu thanne aanu ellaam... posting nu vere udheshangal onnumilla...ithu thanne paripaadi..  :Laughing:

----------


## King Amal

Kuthipokkal of the year.   😂😂
And moylali the dhuradham of the decade.. 😂😂



> Release nu munpulla chori..
> 
> 
> ..
> Trailer vannappo 
> 
> ..
> Release cheytha divasam after first reports 
> 
> ...

----------


## Balram

> cinepolis illathe annante 1 crore adicha valla padavum unda


Drishyam  and PM 

drishyam release time il multi kochi il popular aayi ninna time... single screen aaya kavitha allathe vere screens undayirunnilla..  :Rolleyes:  ippol nirannu kidakkuvalle..

----------


## Balram

> Kuthipokkaan oru budhimuttum illa...pullide last 10 postsil ninnu thanne aanu ellaam... posting nu vere udheshangal onnumilla...ithu thanne paripaadi..



ah pahayanu idhu ok engane saadhikkunnu enna..  :Rolleyes:

----------


## GABBAR

> Watched AS from Calicut Apsara...lagging and boring 1st half with an ok second half ....climax oka predictable aairunnu...TGF is better than AS...





> Shokam aanallo....ingana positive vannitum, solo release aaitum...ernakulam multiyil 2cr adikkum enna vijarichath....ithu kashtichu 1cr adichal aai 
> 
> Sent from my Infinix X573 using Tapatalk


പോസിറ്റീവ് വന്നോ  ഇത്  below avg എന്ന് നിങ്ങൾ തന്നെ പറഞ്ഞ പടമല്ലേ ?

----------


## misbah7722

Uae vox cinemas 5 shows remaining today 

Athil 2 ennam sold out.. Baaki 3 ennam 98%+ aayi
Appol ellam showsum inn full aakum

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk

----------


## vickyfire

> പോസിറ്റീവ് വന്നോ  ഇത്  below avg എന്ന് നിങ്ങൾ തന്നെ പറഞ്ഞ പടമല്ലേ ?


Eniku verum avge aai aanu thoniyath ivida ulla majority positive aairunnu openion

Sent from my Infinix X573 using Tapatalk

----------


## AJAY

> Release nu munpulla chori..
> 
> 
> ..
> Trailer vannappo 
> 
> ..
> Release cheytha divasam after first reports 
> 
> ...


Inganey kollandaayirunnu.... :Ennekollu:  :Ennekollu:  :Ennekollu:

----------


## AJAY

> Eniku verum avge aai aanu thoniyath ivida ulla majority positive aairunnu openion
> 
> Sent from my Infinix X573 using Tapatalk


Karanju thudangiiii... :Ennekollu:  :Ennekollu:

----------


## AJAY

> ah pahayanu idhu ok engane saadhikkunnu enna..


Release samayathaanel pottey ennu vekkamaayirunnu....bb padathinu  2 cr expectations..apsara shokam ...ist half bore ..2ND half expected ...avante munthiri valli ,oppom review koodi undenkil thooku...
Ithokkey yanenkilum nammalokkey positive paranjondaanennu...enthonnadey :Ennekollu:

----------


## wayanadan

100 + തിയേറ്റർ 4th വീക്ക് .....

----------


## jumail pala

400 show kittiyal polichu

----------


## moovybuf

> ee post onnu mark cheythu veykunnu. Ini oru padam expect cheytha pole vannillenkil ividuthe advicory committee meeting nadakkumbol ningal thanne adyam varum oru mathiri chorinju kerunna pinthirippan dialouge kalum ayittu. Appo onnu kanichu tharaan aanu.


potta padam cheyy7mbo paranju ponathaanu... :Very Happy: 
ennaalum ee kodikalude kanakku paranju thudangiye pinne, ithu polorennam vannitillalo...great father undenkilum entho oru spelling mistake undaayirunnu..pakshe ithu onnonnara thanne

----------


## AJAY

> potta padam cheyy7mbo paranju ponathaanu...
> ennaalum ee kodikalude kanakku paranju thudangiye pinne, ithu polorennam vannitillalo...great father undenkilum entho oru spelling mistake undaayirunnu..pakshe ithu onnonnara thanne


Oru kuttavum parayan pattilla...arum manapoorvam potta padam cheyyilla...
Arum ningaleduthu expect cheyyan paranjilla..unnikaludey chori yekkalum ..ithu deal cheyyan paaadaanu...

----------


## Iyyer The Great

> 100 + തിയേറ്റർ 4th വീക്ക് .....


120 thikayumo ennu nokkiya mathi

----------


## misbah7722

Qatar asian town 10:30 show

3rd weekend athum big screen il full aavan pokkunnu 

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk

----------


## Jamesbond007

> *Abrahaminte Sandhathikal - 4th week -390  sh /day* * (Not final) (changes expecting)
> *
> *1.Thiruvananthapuram - Ariesplex - 4 sh
> 2.Thiruvananthapuram - Kairali - 4 sh
> 3.Thiruvananthapuram -DeviPriya - 4 sh
> 4.Thiruvananthapuram - Carnival Mall - 5 sh
> 5. Thiruvananthapuram - Carnival Greenfield-3 sh
> 6.Kaliyikkavila - Sreekaleeswary - 4 sh
> 7.Pothenkode - M T -4 sh
> ...



 :Band:   :Drum:

----------


## perumal

> its just a beginning......
> 
> eni varan ulla padangalude line up.....
> 
> Bilal
> 
> Kunjachan
> 
> Mamankam....
> ...


Peranbu n yatra  :Drum:   :Drum:  south india onnu njettukal kelpulla randu films!! Not BO wise may be,but the critical acclaim could be on another level hopefully!!

----------


## perumal

> Release nu munpulla chori..
> 
> 
> ..
> Trailer vannappo 
> 
> ..
> Release cheytha divasam after first reports 
> 
> ...


Hamme hamme hammeee.....kollamayirunule ee duranthathe!!

----------


## wayanadan

:Band:

----------


## wayanadan

*4th weekilum  4 show*

----------


## wayanadan

06:07:18 മുതൽ ശീദേവി സിനി പാലസിൽ പ്രദർശിപ്പിക്കുന്ന സിനിമകൾ...
My Story ( മലയാളം): 11.30, 2. 30, 6.30, 9.30
അബ്രഹാമിന്റെ സന്തതികൾ ( മലയാളം): 11.30, 2.30, 6.30, 9.30

----------


## ikka

> *Abrahaminte Sandhathikal - 4th week -390  sh /day* * (Not final) (changes expecting)
> *
> *1.Thiruvananthapuram - Ariesplex - 4 sh
> 2.Thiruvananthapuram - Kairali - 4 sh
> 3.Thiruvananthapuram -DeviPriya - 4 sh
> 4.Thiruvananthapuram - Carnival Mall - 5 sh
> 5. Thiruvananthapuram - Carnival Greenfield-3 sh
> 6.Kaliyikkavila - Sreekaleeswary - 4 sh
> 7.Pothenkode - M T -4 sh
> ...


Oru 10 show koodi kittiyal triple pwoli aayene!!!

----------


## ikka

Malayalam Review
Malayalam Review
  @MalayalamReview
?
7h
#AbrahaminteSanthathikal 4th Week 116 Theatres 


* Massive Blockbuster!!!!!!!*

----------


## mayavi

no paper advertisement today

----------


## bellari

> no paper advertisement today


Janmabhumi

----------


## bellari

Evm perumbavoor 4 shows increase

----------


## Antonio

> Eniku verum avge aai aanu thoniyath ivida ulla majority positive aairunnu openion
> 
> Sent from my Infinix X573 using Tapatalk


Ninga pwolikk bhaai..

----------


## Antonio

> Release samayathaanel pottey ennu vekkamaayirunnu....bb padathinu  2 cr expectations..apsara shokam ...ist half bore ..2ND half expected ...avante munthiri valli ,oppom review koodi undenkil thooku...
> Ithokkey yanenkilum nammalokkey positive paranjondaanennu...enthonnadey


Nammalellarum karuthiya pole Abraham thread ile aa.....adheham aarunnilla, athu idheham aarunnu... Holdover paranjenkilum adhehathilum over idheham aanu..ivide Ulla ikka fans idhehatinte pinnale oru bhranthanmare pole alayathe Updates nokoo..

----------


## Bhasker

Abrahaminte Fourth weekinu oru prathyekathayumdu...Recent aayittulla ella mammookka filminteyum Fourh week bhayankara nirashayum,vishamavum aanu undavaaru.Pakshe ithavana double happy aayi.300 Show pratheekshichu 400 naduth kitty....waiting for super weekend collection

----------


## Antonio

> Abrahaminte Fourth weekinu oru prathyekathayumdu...Recent aayittulla ella mammookka filminteyum Fourh week bhayankara nirashayum,vishamavum aanu undavaaru.Pakshe ithavana double happy aayi.300 Show pratheekshichu 400 naduth kitty....waiting for super weekend collection


Athallee ivide chilayidangalil karachil, chilayidangalil kalipp, chilayidangalil authenticity thedal..
enthaa aarum holdover enne patti parayathath, enthinu ee Valippeeru sahikkunnu..
Ee show count mathram mathi, chilare oru bhranthan aakkan, nalla muzhutha bhranthan..

----------


## bellari

Manorama yil kochunni full page add onnly nivin nd gokulam gopalan lalettan illa

----------


## Abin thomas

Ee padam oru blockbuster anennu polum sammathikan pattatha kure alukal.ivide arude fans anelum shame on them.cinepolis illathe 2cr adikanam.enthoke avashyangala.mammookayk oru hit undennu polum sammathikan patilla.karyam paranja pore.njanga poyekam.

----------


## Raja Sha

Atbb ഒപ്പത്തിനു ഫസ്റ്റ് വീക്ക് ഉണ്ടായിരുന്ന ഷോ കൗണ്ടിനെക്കാൾ കൂടുതൽ 
അബ്രാമിനു 4th വീക്കിൽ..!!
എന്നാലും ടോട്ടൽ ഗ്രോസ് ഓപ്പത്തിനു പിന്നിലെ വരൂ..
കാരണം ഏരിസിലും, കൊച്ചി മൾട്ടീസിലും കാലിക്കറ്റ് സിംഗിൾ സ്*ക്രീനിലും minute ഡിഫറെൻസ് ഉണ്ട്!!

അപാര ലോജിക് തന്നെ..

ഈ അണ്ണന്മാരുടെ ഒരു കാര്യം..

ഭയങ്കര കോമഡി താനെ. :Roll:

----------


## reach

Thrissur Kairaly-4 Sh
Viyyur Deepa-2 Sh
Amballur ChandV Sreerama movies-4 Sh
Inox-4 Sh

----------


## reach

ororo pattitheettangal  :Smile: 



> Release nu munpulla chori..
> 
> 
> ..
> Trailer vannappo 
> 
> ..
> Release cheytha divasam after first reports 
> 
> ...

----------


## pnikhil007

> Release nu munpulla chori..
> 
> 
> ..
> Trailer vannappo 
> 
> ..
> Release cheytha divasam after first reports 
> 
> ...


Kandam vazhi odanamallo vingy fire...

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk

----------


## Manoj

> Atbb ഒപ്പത്തിനു ഫസ്റ്റ് വീക്ക് ഉണ്ടായിരുന്ന ഷോ കൗണ്ടിനെക്കാൾ കൂടുതൽ 
> അബ്രാമിനു 4th വീക്കിൽ..!!
> എന്നാലും ടോട്ടൽ ഗ്രോസ് ഓപ്പത്തിനു പിന്നിലെ വരൂ..
> കാരണം ഏരിസിലും, കൊച്ചി മൾട്ടീസിലും കാലിക്കറ്റ് സിംഗിൾ സ്*ക്രീനിലും minute ഡിഫറെൻസ് ഉണ്ട്!!
> 
> അപാര ലോജിക് തന്നെ..
> 
> ഈ അണ്ണന്മാരുടെ ഒരു കാര്യം..
> 
> ഭയങ്കര കോമഡി താനെ.


Aries maathramee koottu, kaaranam MOT , Grienfield annu illaayirinnu, avidunnu kittunnathu chakkakuruvum..Allaathe tvpm multi motham eduthaal oppam , aadhi okke pirakil aayi pokum ennathu kondalla ketto.. Unnikannan weekend lum normal rate il aanennu thonnunnu odichathu, opening weekend big screen regular show thannathumilla, allenkil avideyum 40 lakhs kittiyene..

----------


## Madhavanunni

> 100 theaters il 25 days complete cheythal record aano ?


*alla, 4th week il 100 plus theatres vanna movies

premam
pumu
bahu 2
ramaleela
aadhi
aadu 2

eppo abraham*

----------


## Manoj

> Angane ullavar paranjathu vech Ramaleela aanu ikkoottathil highest..12.5 CR share und..Aadu 2 12 ..Oppam just below 12..TGF MVT okke below 10..ithu 10 kadannu ennanu arinjathu...4th week and pinne ulla holding vechu Oppam, Ramaleela, Aadu level ethumennaanu pratheeksha...athaanu Manoj annan innale paranjathu..


4 th week um excellent holding alle, 400 show ille, 117 screen ille, ini parayanam sir, njaan BB alle

----------


## maryland

> Thrissur Kairaly-4 Sh
> Viyyur Deepa-2 Sh
> Amballur ChandV Sreerama movies-4 Sh
> Inox-4 Sh


Inox 5 shows:
10:15am, 1:00pm, 4:00pm, 7:20pm, 10:40pm  :Clap: 

mmade Thrissur.. :Band:

----------


## maryland

innenthaa pathra parasyam illaanjathu..?  :Badpc:  :Read:

----------


## perumal

> *alla, 4th week il 100 plus theatres vanna movies
> 
> premam
> pumu
> bahu 2
> ramaleela
> aadhi
> aadu 2
> 
> eppo abraham*


Shows ethrayoke?

----------


## ikka

Updated ...No Show in PVR Gold!!!

Multies total stands at 14!!!

----------


## Phantom 369

Atavyum kuduthal center/theateril 50 odiya padam athannu..?

----------


## perumal

> Angane ullavar paranjathu vech Ramaleela aanu ikkoottathil highest..12.5 CR share und..Aadu 2 12 ..Oppam just below 12..TGF MVT okke below 10..ithu 10 kadannu ennanu arinjathu...4th week and pinne ulla holding vechu Oppam, Ramaleela, Aadu level ethumennaanu pratheeksha...athaanu Manoj annan innale paranjathu..


 :Thumbup:   :Thumbup:

----------


## Antonio

> innenthaa pathra parasyam illaanjathu..?


Kochunni ullath kondaakum
Oru pathrathil randu simhangal vendaa

----------


## Madhavanunni

> njan chumma thamashakku paranjadhalle... appolekkum athu serious ayi edutho



*valla kaaryamundayiruno 
*

----------


## Madhavanunni

> Aries maathramee koottu, kaaranam MOT , Grienfield annu illaayirinnu, avidunnu kittunnathu chakkakuruvum..Allaathe tvpm multi motham eduthaal oppam , aadhi okke pirakil aayi pokum ennathu kondalla ketto.. *Unnikannan weekend lum normal rate il aanennu thonnunnu odichathu, opening weekend big screen regular show thannathumilla*, allenkil avideyum 40 lakhs kittiyene..


*maximum collection varunna first week 1 show mathram audi 1 il*

----------


## MANNADIAR

> *valla kaaryamundayiruno 
> *


Bhai, iduvareyulla theatre list onnudavo

----------


## Madhavanunni

> ഒപ്പം കാലിക്കറ്റ് മെട്രോ പ്രകാരം ആദ്യ വരം 23 ലക്ഷം 2nd വീക്ക്  45 ലക്ഷം ആയിരുന്നു figure. അതായത് 14 ദിവസം 45 ലക്ഷം. എബ്രഹാം ഇപ്പൊ 13 ദിവസം 46 ലക്ഷം. അതായത് കോഴിക്കോട് രണ്ടു വീക്കിൽ നേരിയ ലീഡ് അബ്രഹാമിന് തന്നെ. ഇനി  കൊച്ചി മൾട്ടി എടുത്താൽ എബ്രഹാം 80 ആയി. Withഓ out സിനെപോളിസ് എടുത്താൽ ഒപ്പം എത്ര ഉണ്ടാകും?,ഒന്ന് നോക്കിയെച്ചും പറ. പിന്നെ തിരുവനന്തപുരം ഒപ്പം 14 ദിവസം 80 എങ്ങാണ്ടെ ആരുന്നു നിങ്ങടെ തന്നെ കവടിയാർ രയന്റെ updates. എബ്രഹാം 13 ദിവസത്തിൽ 93 ലക്ഷവും. ഇനി tracked gross ആണെങ്കിൽ ഒപ്പം ഫൈനൽ 75 എങ്ങാണ്ടെ ആരുന്നു ഏരീസ് എന്ന് നിങ്ങൾ പറയുന്നു. എബ്രഹാം 16 ദിവസം കൊണ്ട് ഏരീസ്+ കാർണിവൽ tracked കളക്ഷൻ 70 ഉണ്ട്. ഇനി *ഒപ്പം 14 ദിവസം കൊണ്ട് കളിച്ചത് 5500 ഷോസ്. 14 ദിവസം കൊണ്ട് കളിച്ചത് 8300 ഷോസ്. ഏതാണ്ട് 3000 ഷോസ് കൂടുതൽ. ഒപ്പം 14 ദിവസം കൊണ്ട് 21c ആണ് തള്ളിയത് അപ്പോൾ എബ്രഹാം 3000 ഷോ അധികം കളിച്ചപ്പോൾ ഒരു 5-6 c ഏറ്റവും കുറഞ്ഞത് എടുത്തിട്ടുണ്ടാകില്ലേ? 2 വീക്കിലെ എല്ലാ tracked കലക്ഷനും ഒരേ പോലെ തന്നെയോ അല്ലെങ്കിൽ അബ്രഹാമിന് ലീഡോ ഉണ്ട്.* @Sidharthan @shivankutty
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk



*chillittu vaykkenda post 
*

----------


## Manoj

Oru padam kittaan Anto wait cheyyukayayirinnu, aarudeyum kannil pedaathe aniyarayil nishabdanaayirinnu, abrahaminu theatre chart cheythu thanna Anto chettanu nandi ariyikkunnu..Ithu vare ketta therikalku oru pariharam aayi Abraham..

----------


## perumal

.............

----------


## perumal

> ഒപ്പം കാലിക്കറ്റ് മെട്രോ പ്രകാരം ആദ്യ വരം 23 ലക്ഷം 2nd വീക്ക്  45 ലക്ഷം ആയിരുന്നു figure. അതായത് 14 ദിവസം 45 ലക്ഷം. എബ്രഹാം ഇപ്പൊ 13 ദിവസം 46 ലക്ഷം. അതായത് കോഴിക്കോട് രണ്ടു വീക്കിൽ നേരിയ ലീഡ് അബ്രഹാമിന് തന്നെ. ഇനി  കൊച്ചി മൾട്ടി എടുത്താൽ എബ്രഹാം 80 ആയി. Withഓ out സിനെപോളിസ് എടുത്താൽ ഒപ്പം എത്ര ഉണ്ടാകും?,ഒന്ന് നോക്കിയെച്ചും പറ. പിന്നെ തിരുവനന്തപുരം ഒപ്പം 14 ദിവസം 80 എങ്ങാണ്ടെ ആരുന്നു നിങ്ങടെ തന്നെ കവടിയാർ രയന്റെ updates. എബ്രഹാം 13 ദിവസത്തിൽ 93 ലക്ഷവും. ഇനി tracked gross ആണെങ്കിൽ ഒപ്പം ഫൈനൽ 75 എങ്ങാണ്ടെ ആരുന്നു ഏരീസ് എന്ന് നിങ്ങൾ പറയുന്നു. എബ്രഹാം 16 ദിവസം കൊണ്ട് ഏരീസ്+ കാർണിവൽ tracked കളക്ഷൻ 70 ഉണ്ട്. ഇനി ഒപ്പം 14 ദിവസം കൊണ്ട് കളിച്ചത് 5500 ഷോസ്. 14 ദിവസം കൊണ്ട് കളിച്ചത് 8300 ഷോസ്. ഏതാണ്ട് 3000 ഷോസ് കൂടുതൽ. ഒപ്പം 14 ദിവസം കൊണ്ട് 21c ആണ് തള്ളിയത് അപ്പോൾ എബ്രഹാം 3000 ഷോ അധികം കളിച്ചപ്പോൾ ഒരു 5-6 c ഏറ്റവും കുറഞ്ഞത് എടുത്തിട്ടുണ്ടാകില്ലേ? 2 വീക്കിലെ എല്ലാ tracked കലക്ഷനും ഒരേ പോലെ തന്നെയോ അല്ലെങ്കിൽ അബ്രഹാമിന് ലീഡോ ഉണ്ട്. @Sidharthan @shivankutty
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


 :Thumbup:   :Thumbup:

----------


## shakeer

> Updated ...No Show in PVR Gold!!!
> 
> Multies total stands at 14!!!


Saturday kitumayirikum same at last Friday also but got I show from Saturday

----------


## perumal

4th week il 100 plus theatres vanna movies



bahu 2 619sh
pumu 516sh
premam 396sh
Abrahaminte Santhathikal 390?
ramaleela 381sh
aadu 2 362sh
aadhi 353sh




Others(<100 theatre)
Oppam 362sh
Moideen 361sh
Amar Akbar Antony 350sh
Two countries 347sh
Bangalore days 318sh
Drishyam 316

Corrections/updates welcome!!

----------


## KOBRA

:Band:   :Band:  :Band:

----------


## maryland

> Oru padam kittaan Anto wait cheyyukayayirinnu, aarudeyum kannil pedaathe aniyarayil nishabdanaayirinnu, abrahaminu theatre chart cheythu thanna Anto chettanu nandi ariyikkunnu..Ithu vare ketta therikalku oru pariharam aayi Abraham..


Anto enna nishabdanaaya kolaayaaliye maathrame njangalkkariyu?
Anto enna, theatre hold ulla, ikka fan aaya mithrathe njangal manassilaakkiyilla? :Sorry:

----------


## wayanadan

> Updated ...No Show in PVR Gold!!!
> 
> Multies total stands at 14!!!


* total ethra show undu  multyil*

----------


## samson

> * total ethra show undu  multyil*


adya vachakam mathrame vayikkukayullo

----------


## maryland

> adya vachakam mathrame vayikkukayullo


 :Gathering: 
athaanu @wayanadanji...
saadhaarana second line-il "sent from my Redme note 987" ennokke aayirikkumallo... :Secret:

----------


## wayanadan

> adya vachakam mathrame vayikkukayullo


* thirakkinidayil kandilla  paniyilaa samsaaaa*

----------


## wayanadan

> athaanu @wayanadanji...
> saadhaarana second line-il "sent from my Redme note 987" ennokke aayirikkumallo...


*sathyam 
*
* pinne avarayillallo numma panikkidayilaa ee paniyennu*

----------


## madhavankutti

Qathar ulla arelum undo

Sent from my SM-G615F using Tapatalk

----------


## ACHOOTTY

New release evide okke undu.

Goolikkadavu - athulya rls centre aano madhavaa.

Show corrections undavum innalathe ente listil update cheyyuka.

Vismaya - perimnna - 4 undu instead of 3 in my list. Perumbavoor - 4 ennu kandu. In my list 2.
Goolikkadavu not included in my list.

Pls confirms the show details of following theatres.

Batheri film city
Mattannur
Koothuparambu
Iritty
Kothamangalam
Eramallur
Kadakkal
Thaliparambu

----------


## ikka



----------


## ACHOOTTY

> *Abrahaminte Sandhathikal - 4th week -401  sh /day* * (Not final) (changes expecting)
> *
> *1.Thiruvananthapuram - Ariesplex - 4 sh
> 2.Thiruvananthapuram - Kairali - 4 sh
> 3.Thiruvananthapuram -DeviPriya - 4 sh
> 4.Thiruvananthapuram - Carnival Mall - 5 sh
> 5. Thiruvananthapuram - Carnival Greenfield-3 sh
> 6.Kaliyikkavila - Sreekaleeswary - 4 sh
> 7.Pothenkode - M T -4 sh
> ...


Pls mention if there is any correction in this list.

----------


## yathra

> New release evide okke undu.
> 
> Goolikkadavu - athulya rls centre aano madhavaa.
> 
> Show corrections undavum innalathe ente listil update cheyyuka.
> 
> Vismaya - perimnna - 4 undu instead of 3 in my list. Perumbavoor - 4 ennu kandu. In my list 2.
> Goolikkadavu not included in my list.
> 
> ...


Batheri screen 1 5sh

----------


## Iyyer The Great

> Saturday kitumayirikum same at last Friday also but got I show from Saturday


Kazhinja pravashyam weekend oru show Monday muthal 4 shows  :Doh: 
Gold maathram kurach theppaanu...baaki okke kidu  :Ok:

----------


## ACHOOTTY

> Batheri screen 1 5sh


Thanks....

----------


## ikka

Today -- Kottayam Abhilash NoonShow

----------


## ACHOOTTY

> Today -- Kottayam Abhilash NoonShow


Hold over kottayam

----------


## ikka

*14,140 Shows by this Thursday!!!

  *

----------


## ikka

*Only the 7th movie to continue in 100+ screens in 4th week  !!! 3rd movie in most no of shows in 4th week!!!
*
bahubali 2 619shows in 4th week

pulimurugan 516shows

*#AbrahaminteSanthathikal** 397shows(approx.)
*
premam 396shows

ramaleela 381shows

aadu 2 362shows

----------


## perumal

> *14,140 Shows by this Thursday!!!
> 
>   *


Nxt week oru 150shows kituo! Neerali n koode ale releasing? Ideally 200sh+ enthayalum deserving arnu!!

----------


## yathra

> Thanks....


Kothamangal evm 1 sh . Comeback nu chance und theetarappayi 3 sh anu

----------


## BASH1982

Entharunnu
8 k show illa
50 cr clubil illa
4 th week maas removals 
Field out

----------


## perumal

> Entharunnu
> 8 k show illa
> 50 cr clubil illa
> 4 th week maas removals 
> Field out


67 vayasil ivatakalude  annakil ith pole poozhimannu vaariyidunenu swapnathil vicharich kanila  :Gathering:  
The Phoenix does it again and AGAIN and 
A G A I N !! And still some losers won't just learn  :Laughing:   :Laughing:

----------


## Jamesbond007

> 4 th week um excellent holding alle, 400 show ille, 117 screen ille, ini parayanam sir, njaan BB alle



 :thumright:  ............

----------


## yathra

> Today -- Kottayam Abhilash NoonShow


 :Band:  :Band:  :Band:  :Band:

----------


## abraham

Kottayam abhilash noon show

----------


## BASH1982

> Today -- Kottayam Abhilash NoonShow


4th day holdover aya kottayam

----------


## BASH1982

> Kottayam abhilash noon show


Eye ente kottayam ithalla athu 4th day holdover ayatha

----------


## Antonio

> Kottayam abhilash noon show


900 seater kuttypetty hold over..

----------


## Antonio

> 4th day holdover aya kottayam


Anganeyallaa, 4th day hold over aaya Apsara aanu... Calicut...

----------


## jayan143

> *Only the 7th movie to continue in 100+ screens in 4th week  !!! 3rd movie in most no of shows in 4th week!!!
> *
> bahubali 2 619shows in 4th week
> 
> pulimurugan 516shows
> 
> *#AbrahaminteSanthathikal** 397shows(approx.)
> *
> premam 396shows
> ...


6th Movie alle?

----------


## Iyyer The Great

> Kottayam abhilash noon show


Noonshow thanne HO aayi.. evening and night kidu HO aayirikkum..Friday alle  :Drum:

----------


## BASH1982

> Anganeyallaa, 4th day hold over aaya Apsara aanu... Calicut...


Ethu ivide photo ulla apsarayo

----------


## Iyyer The Great

> *Only the 7th movie to continue in 100+ screens in 4th week  !!! 3rd movie in most no of shows in 4th week!!!
> *
> bahubali 2 619shows in 4th week
> 
> pulimurugan 516shows
> 
> *#AbrahaminteSanthathikal** 397shows(approx.)
> *
> premam 396shows
> ...


400 thikanjaal only the 3rd movie to have 400 shows in 4th week ennu parayaam..along with Baahubali 2 and Pulimurugan..  :Drum:

----------


## perumal

> 6th Movie alle?


Aadhi  :Laughing:

----------


## perumal

> 400 thikanjaal only the 3rd movie to have 400 shows in 4th week ennu parayaam..along with Baahubali 2 and Pulimurugan..


90% hold over  :Teary:  inganeyoke cheyamo

----------


## jackpot raja

> *Only the 7th movie to continue in 100+ screens in 4th week  !!! 3rd movie in most no of shows in 4th week!!!
> *
> bahubali 2 619shows in 4th week
> 
> pulimurugan 516shows
> 
> *#AbrahaminteSanthathikal** 397shows(approx.)
> *
> premam 396shows
> ...


ആദിയും ഒപ്പവും ഒഴിവാക്കിയത് തീരെ ശരിയായില്ല, even though there only minute difference...

----------


## Sajil K R

Kottayam Abhilash noon show

Sent from my Lenovo A6020a40 using Tapatalk

----------


## perumal

> ആദിയും ഒപ്പവും ഒഴിവാക്കിയത് തീരെ ശരിയായില്ല, even though there only minute difference...


Oppam 100theatre ilalo!

----------


## Antonio

> Ethu ivide photo ulla apsarayo


Aaa photo kku authenticity illathre..
FK il ninnu purathirangiyale athu pidikittulloo athree...

----------


## Antonio

Innum naleyum multi n Singles ethra shows hold over adikkum ekadesham??? Sunday full holdover aakum

----------


## chandru

to be frank...ഈ രീതിയില്* ഉള്ള പതിവ് "പരിപ്പുവട" പടങ്ങള്* വച്ച് മമ്മുക്ക 50-100 കോടി ഒക്കെ അടിക്കും എന്ന്*  നോം സ്വപ്നേപി നിരീച്ചില്ല.......

----------


## Antonio

> to be frank...ഈ രീതിയില്* ഉള്ള പതിവ് "പരിപ്പുവട" പടങ്ങള്* വച്ച് മമ്മുക്ക 50-100 കോടി ഒക്കെ അടിക്കും എന്ന്*  നോം സ്വപ്നേപി നിരീച്ചില്ല.......


Just behind 50 aakum..Photo finish..minute difference...

----------


## Veiwer11

Kerala gross 30cr kadannalle well done..

ww theatre gross thanne above 40cr aayi

----------


## perumal

Ipozhum kerala bo1 ,malayalam review polathe twitter follow cheyuna mandanmarod ithoke onnu nokaane parayunulu  :Biggrin: 

Keralabo1
Top 3 Malayalam Worldwide Grossers 2016 :
1) #Pulimurugan -135Cr+ (Running)
2) #Oppam - 61Cr+(apprx)
3) #JacobinteSwargarajyam - 34Cr(apprx)
https://twitter.com/KeralaBO1/status/815812244273446912?s=19

All Time Top 3 Kerala Grossers: 
1 #Pulimurugan 70.93Cr(44 Days)
2 #Drishyam 43Cr 
3  #Oppam 42.15Cr 
All 3   @mohanlal Films !! #KeralaBOKing

https://twitter.com/KeralaBO1/status/800569302361505792?s=19



Malayalam review

Top 5 Grossers Kerala

#Pulimurugan 86.5cr
#Baahubali2 43.20cr**
#Oppam 42.70cr
#Drishyam 42.50cr
#EnnuninteMoideen 41.95cr

https://twitter.com/MalayalamReview/status/862150888911245314?s=19

 :Gathering:

----------


## Mike

Kasaba.. Initial record

TGF.. annathe crowd onnu kanendathu thsnne anu.. Ekm saritha, savita, sangeeta housefull at a time athrayum multis undayittum..

And now this...

Eniyum doubt undo ee manushyante BO power il..

And not to forget.. All these movies were got hype just coz of one man.. Nothing else.. 



> to be frank...ഈ രീതിയില്* ഉള്ള പതിവ് "പരിപ്പുവട" പടങ്ങള്* വച്ച് മമ്മുക്ക 50-100 കോടി ഒക്കെ അടിക്കും എന്ന്*  നോം സ്വപ്നേപി നിരീച്ചില്ല.......

----------


## Veiwer11

> Just behind 50 aakum..Photo finish..minute difference...


Above 50 aakum including rights

overseas + Roi 12cr+ und 
exact ariyilla

----------


## Manoj

> to be frank...ഈ രീതിയില്* ഉള്ള പതിവ് "പരിപ്പുവട" പടങ്ങള്* വച്ച് മമ്മുക്ക 50-100 കോടി ഒക്കെ അടിക്കും എന്ന്*  നോം സ്വപ്നേപി നിരീച്ചില്ല.......


Atheppozhum anganaanu, iniyippol 50-60 Kodi mudakki kochunniyum odiyanum Lucifer um okke initial record ittaalum mammookka athu thakarkkunnathu ethelum puthu mukha samvidhayakane vechaayirikkum.. Ethu vamban padathinte initial thakarkaanum Adutha varsham oru Bilal mathi, allel oru kunjachan..

----------


## Manoj

> Above 50 aakum including rights
> 
> overseas + Roi 12cr+ und 
> exact ariyilla


GCC maathram 10cr kadakkum, Kerala 37 okke vannaal theatre collection vechu thanne 50cr adikkamayirinnu

----------


## perumal

> Kasaba.. Initial record
> 
> TGF.. annathe crowd onnu kanendathu thsnne anu.. Ekm saritha, savita, sangeeta housefull at a time athrayum multis undayittum..
> 
> And now this...
> 
> Eniyum doubt undo ee manushyante BO power il..
> 
> And not to forget.. All these movies were got hype just coz of one man.. Nothing else..


Unanimous wom polum ila

----------


## Veiwer11

> GCC maathram 10cr kadakkum, Kerala 37 okke vannaal theatre collection vechu thanne 50cr adikkamayirinnu


Still running aan

kerala 37cr vannal sure aayum theatre alone 50cr...

----------


## Mike

Gcc 10 + sure anu

Kerala ethra ayi kanum..? 

And ROI 12C + onum kanilla bhai. Its really huge number..




> Above 50 aakum including rights
> 
> overseas + Roi 12cr+ und 
> exact ariyilla

----------


## perumal

> Gcc 10 + sure anu
> 
> Kerala ethra ayi kanum..? 
> 
> And ROI 12C + onum kanilla bhai. Its really huge number..


Overseas+roi nte karyama paranje

----------


## perumal

#AbrahaminteSanthathikal Overseas Gross Till Last Sunday - $1.4M (₹9.6cr)👌👏

Highest Malayalam Overseas Grosser In 2018👍

Overseas Top 5 Malayalam Grossers - 2018

1) #AbrahaminteSanthathikal 

2) #SudaniFromNigeria

3) #Aadhi

4) #Aadu2

5) #MasterPiece https://t.co/bIxJy7aoF9

----------


## Veiwer11

> Gcc 10 + sure anu
> 
> Kerala ethra ayi kanum..? 
> 
> And ROI 12C + onum kanilla bhai. Its really huge number..


overseas +roi aan

Roi ethra aayi correct

----------


## jumail pala



----------


## King Amal

Ozhiv aakkiyath allallo..  Orginal kanakk eduthappo ang ozhiv aayathalle.. 😂😂😂😂



> ആദിയും ഒപ്പവും ഒഴിവാക്കിയത് തീരെ ശരിയായില്ല, even though there only minute difference...

----------


## Mike

ആ ചേട്ടനോട് കൂടെ കൈരളി ക്യൂ ഇല്* നിൽക്കാൻ പറയ് ... വെറുതെ എന്തിനാ ഒറ്റക്ക്.....  :Vandivittu: 


>

----------


## KOBRA

> *#AbrahaminteSanthathikal Overseas Gross Till Last Sunday - $1.4M* (₹9.6cr)
> 
> Highest Malayalam Overseas Grosser In 2018
> 
> Overseas Top 5 Malayalam Grossers - 2018
> 
> 1) #AbrahaminteSanthathikal 
> 
> 2) #SudaniFromNigeria
> ...


GCC matramo ?

----------


## Akhil krishnan

> GCC matramo ?


8.5cr +

Sent from my LLD-AL10 using Tapatalk

----------


## KOBRA

> 8.5cr +
> 
> Sent from my LLD-AL10 using Tapatalk


E azcha cover chethal 10 cr avide ninnum kittille ?

----------


## BASH1982

My story theerumanam ayennu thonnunnu aduthazhchayum valiya parikku undakilla ennu thonnunnu

----------


## Akhil krishnan

> E azcha cover chethal 10 cr avide ninnum kittille ?


yes.. by sunday 10cr cross cheyum

Sent from my LLD-AL10 using Tapatalk

----------


## KOBRA

> yes.. by sunday 10cr cross cheyum
> 
> Sent from my LLD-AL10 using Tapatalk


*Good*

----------


## Antonio

> ആ ചേട്ടനോട് കൂടെ കൈരളി ക്യൂ ഇല്* നിൽക്കാൻ പറയ് ... വെറുതെ എന്തിനാ ഒറ്റക്ക്.....


Kairali holdover spotted...

----------


## KOBRA

> overseas +roi aan
> 
> Roi ethra aayi correct


Share okke etra ayi kanum

----------


## KOBRA

e weekendu kidukkiyal  15 cr share urappu.

----------


## jackpot raja

#*AbrahaminteSanthathikal* USA  6 Days Gross : $45,718 [₹31.5 Lakhs]
 Highest Grosser Of @*mammukka* In USA 
Previous Best   #*Twenty20* - $45,322 
#*PazhassiRaja* - $38,454  

Weakest Territory Of @*mammukka*   After Long 9 Years Now Made A Comeback With #*AbrahaminteSanthathikal*

----------


## Abin thomas

Kottayam abhilash noon show.Heavy anennu avakashapedunnilla.a decent status today👍👍

Sent from my Redmi Note 5 Pro using Tapatalk

----------


## sha



----------


## sha



----------


## Iyyer The Great

> #*AbrahaminteSanthathikal* USA  6 Days Gross : $45,718 [₹31.5 Lakhs]
>  Highest Grosser Of @*mammukka* In USA 
> Previous Best   #*Twenty20* - $45,322 
> #*PazhassiRaja* - $38,454  
> 
> Weakest Territory Of @*mammukka*   After Long 9 Years Now Made A Comeback With #*AbrahaminteSanthathikal*


Weakest territory ennonnumilla..American NRIsne attract cheyyunna type valiya movies onnum aduthu vannitilla..pazhassi antha kaalathu eduthathu kandille..

----------


## sha



----------


## Iyyer The Great

> Kottayam abhilash noon show.Heavy anennu avakashapedunnilla.a decent status today👍👍
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 5 Pro using Tapatalk


4th week started.. noonshow..dhaaralam  :Yes:

----------


## sha



----------


## sha



----------


## KOBRA

@sha machane okke kandittu kalam kure ayallo ?

----------


## Mike

Sunday WC matches onum illa..

So expecting a good day for ABS  :Band:  band:

----------


## sha



----------


## sha



----------


## King Amal

AbrahaminteSanthathikal 4th Week Trivandrum Theatre List. 
-------------------------------------------------------------
1.Kairali Theatre
2.Devipriya
3.Aries Plex SL Cinemas
4.Mall Of Travancore
5.Carnival Cinemas>Kazhakoottam
6.Kattakada>Swaram
7.Kadinamkulam>G Track's
8.Varkala>SR
9.Attingal>Vyshak
10.Pothencod>MT
11.Kalikkavila>SMB Complex

----------


## melparambu

Total show 400 aayo..?



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Antonio

> AbrahaminteSanthathikal 4th Week Trivandrum Theatre List. 
> -------------------------------------------------------------
> 1.Kairali Theatre
> 2.Devipriya
> 3.Aries Plex SL Cinemas
> 4.Mall Of Travancore
> 5.Carnival Cinemas>Kazhakoottam
> 6.Kattakada>Swaram
> 7.Kadinamkulam>G Track's
> ...


Oh my God
Ithrem hold over aaa

----------


## Rangeela

> Oh my God
> Ithrem hold over aaa


 holdover is over  so no more holdover!!! :Bheeman:  :Bheeman:  :Bheeman:

----------


## Rangeela

!!! Mega Blockbuster !!!

----------


## Antonio

Tomo Q 3 shows
Total 13 only..
One show added for Marykkutty..

----------


## King Amal

> Oh my God
> Ithrem hold over aaa


Njn track cheytha 2 theatril 90% theatril hold over aa..  Appo baakki ulla 120 theatrinde kaaryam parayandallo.. 😂😂😂😂

Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk

----------


## Akhil krishnan

> Tomo Q 3 shows
> Total 13 only..
> One show added for Marykkutty..


My Story De Shows Kurachu Kittan Chance Und

Sent from my ZUK Z1 using Tapatalk

----------


## bilal john

> Sunday WC matches onum illa..So expecting a good day for ABS  band:


Brazil match innaayathu kondu Saturday also valya problem varilla

----------


## The wrong one

> Brazil match innaayathu kondu Saturday also valya problem varilla


Njangade Engalndinte match undedo.. :Doh: 

Sent from my SM-T231 using Tapatalk

----------


## perumal

> Njangade Engalndinte match undedo..
> 
> Sent from my SM-T231 using Tapatalk


Elarkum mmale puchama  :Teary: 

England vs manjappada on Saturday  :Clap:

----------


## Antonio

Argentina illatha ee WC njangalkk vendaa..veruthu poyi..
Cheeeeee

----------


## sha



----------


## Antonio

> My Story De Shows Kurachu Kittan Chance Und
> 
> Sent from my ZUK Z1 using Tapatalk


Illa bro..avanmaaru Monday thannal aayi..
Rappayi enganum poyal und..
Expecting one in Gold...

----------


## wayanadan

> Illa bro..avanmaaru Monday thannal aayi..
> Rappayi enganum poyal und..
> Expecting one in Gold...


*mosham abhipraayamaanallo*

----------


## LOLan

ufff..............Megastarinte Mega vijayam  :Bigboss:   :Bigboss:

----------


## wayanadan

> 


*mukhatthe bhaavam ....*

----------


## Antonio

> *mosham abhipraayamaanallo*


Ethra Mosham aayalum Main films mattathilla...allel Tomo duck adikkanam morning okke

----------


## sha



----------


## misbah7722

> *Abrahaminte Sandhathikal - 4th week -396 sh /day* * (Not final) (changes expecting)
> *
> *1.Thiruvananthapuram - Ariesplex - 4 sh
> 2.Thiruvananthapuram - Kairali - 4 sh
> 3.Thiruvananthapuram -DeviPriya - 4 sh
> 4.Thiruvananthapuram - Carnival Mall - 5 sh
> 5. Thiruvananthapuram - Carnival Greenfield-3 sh
> 6.Kaliyikkavila - Sreekaleeswary - 4 sh
> 7.Pothenkode - M T -4 sh
> ...


Koothuparamb baby 2 shows only
Koylandi krishna 4 shows und

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk

----------


## sha



----------


## ikka

> Koothuparamb baby 2 shows only
> Koylandi krishna 4 shows und
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


So 397....??

----------


## ikka

> Tomo Q 3 shows
> Total 13 only..
> One show added for Marykkutty..


3 more shows to update in Saturday and no shows updated so far for sunday!!! So hopeful!!!

----------


## Devarajan Master

> to be frank...ഈ രീതിയില്* ഉള്ള പതിവ് "പരിപ്പുവട" പടങ്ങള്* വച്ച് മമ്മുക്ക 50-100 കോടി ഒക്കെ അടിക്കും എന്ന്*  നോം സ്വപ്നേപി നിരീച്ചില്ല.......


Never ever underestimate Mammootty the actor, star and his box office power.

----------


## Mike

HD undel postu @ALEXI

----------


## King Amal

7cr thru Book my show booking..! 

Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk

----------


## ikka

> HD undel postu @ALEXI


Saudi Release kidukkum!!!!

----------


## perumal

> 7cr thru Book my show booking..! 
> 
> Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk


ith correct ano
as per this site data

parava 5-6cr ulu , *btech* also same  :Eek: 
njandukal 6-7cr
sudani 7-8cr , *panchavarnathatha* 7-8cr  :Laughing:   , *mohanlal* 7-8cr  :Laughing: 
aravindan 8-9cr,aadhi 8-9cr,*kammarasambhavam* 8-9cr  :Laughing:

----------


## Antonio

> 7cr thru Book my show booking..! 
> 
> Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk


Ithu polichallooo
appol 7 crore illennu Parayan pattoolla..

----------


## Antonio

> Never ever underestimate Mammootty the actor, star and his box office power.


Pinnallaaa..

----------


## Antonio

> ith correct ano
> as per this site data
> 
> parava 5-6cr ulu , *btech* also same 
> njandukal 6-7cr
> sudani 7-8cr , *panchavarnathatha* 7-8cr   , *mohanlal* 7-8cr 
> aravindan 8-9cr,aadhi 8-9cr,*kammarasambhavam* 8-9cr


Pulimurugan Oppam MVT Ramaleela Premam okke kittumo??

----------


## Rangeela

> Ithu polichallooo
> appol 7 crore illennu Parayan pattoolla..


Athe!!! :Roll:  :Roll:  :Roll:

----------


## perumal

> Pulimurugan Oppam MVT Ramaleela Premam okke kittumo??


illa enn thonunu...NNOI time muthal ullathe available I think! still dont think its trustable! panchavarnathatha, mohanlal  = sudani & > parava,njandukal   :Eek:  
kammarasambhavam  = aadhi,aravindan   :Laughing:

----------


## perumal

> Pulimurugan Oppam MVT Ramaleela Premam okke kittumo??


 ramaleela 9-10cr


oppam 5-6cr
pulimurugan 10-20cr (aadu2  also 10-20cr)
mvt 7-8cr
tgf 4-5cr
premam not available

entharo entho  :Thinking:

----------


## Antonio

> ramaleela 9-10cr
> 
> 
> oppam 5-6cr
> pulimurugan 10-20cr (aadu2  also 10-20cr)
> mvt 7-8cr
> tgf 4-5cr
> premam not available
> 
> entharo entho


Aadu 2 n Pulimurugan equal unbelievable...
No doubt
Aadu 2 athrem varilla

----------


## ikka

> Aadu 2 n Pulimurugan equal unbelievable...
> No doubt
> Aadu 2 athrem varilla


Its in the range...So Aadu2 can be 11Cr and Pumu can be 19.5Cr...

----------


## silverscreenfan

> Aadu 2 n Pulimurugan equal unbelievable...
> No doubt
> Aadu 2 athrem varilla


Etha thallu ?

----------


## Antonio

> Its in the range...So Aadu2 can be 11Cr and Pumu can be 19.5Cr...


Enthu simple aayitanu 10-20 crores ennu range...10 crore idayil Ille...10-11 ennu paranjal thanne ethra ticket pokanam??

----------


## ACHOOTTY

> Ithu polichallooo
> appol 7 crore illennu Parayan pattoolla..


ithu HOLD OVER aano 35% inu thazhe aano?

----------


## perumal

> Aadu 2 n Pulimurugan equal unbelievable...
> No doubt
> Aadu 2 athrem varilla


10-20 enn parayumbo 
aadu 12-13cr overall
puli 19cr range!

----------


## silverscreenfan

> Its in the range...So Aadu2 can be 11Cr and Pumu can be 19.5Cr...


Baakkiyulla cinemakalkku range 5-6 okke idamallo pinne aadinu mathram entha big range?

----------


## Antonio

Kochi Multi innu 2 lakhs vannekkum
Innalathethilum booking undennu thonnunnu..But screens cheruthaanu..

----------


## ACHOOTTY

> ramaleela 9-10cr
> 
> 
> oppam 5-6cr
> pulimurugan 10-20cr (aadu2  also 10-20cr)
> mvt 7-8cr
> tgf 4-5cr
> premam not available
> 
> entharo entho


single screenil booking illathidathu kittunnathu okke appo pulunkru aano?   ithokke aarelum track cheyyuvo?

puliyum aadum oru pole..............hahahahaahha

----------


## Antonio

> ithu HOLD OVER aano 35% inu thazhe aano?


Triple Holdover in BMS..

----------


## Antonio

> single screenil booking illathidathu kittunnathu okke appo pulunkru aano?   ithokke aarelum track cheyyuvo?
> 
> puliyum aadum oru pole..............hahahahaahha


Ithile prashnam simple aayi 10 crore nte range ittekkunnu..athenna koppaa

----------


## silverscreenfan

> ith correct ano
> as per this site data
> 
> parava 5-6cr ulu , *btech* also same 
> njandukal 6-7cr
> sudani 7-8cr , *panchavarnathatha* 7-8cr   , *mohanlal* 7-8cr 
> aravindan 8-9cr,aadhi 8-9cr,*kammarasambhavam* 8-9cr


udayippu figures

----------


## ikka

They have also given top5 regions

EKM -- 1.25Cr (18%)
TVM -- 1.25Cr (18%)
Kollam -- 0.6Cr (8%)
Thrissur -- 0.5Cr (5%)
Bangalore -- 0.4Cr (4%)

This constitute -- 53%...Remaining 47% from other parts..So total approx = 7.53Cr!!!

----------


## silverscreenfan



----------


## silverscreenfan



----------


## silverscreenfan

#Abrahaminte_Santhathikal 25 days success celebration
അബ്രഹാമിന്റെ സന്തതികൾ വിജയാഘോഷവും പത്താം ക്ലാസ്* പ്ലസ്* ടു തലങ്ങളിൽ ഉന്നതവിജയം നേടിയ വിദ്യാർത്ഥികളെ ആദരിയ്ക്കലും
Irinjalakuda Chembakassery cinemas 
July 7 Sunday 7.30 pm
All are welcome 
By #Mfwai_Irinjalakuda_Subcommittee

----------


## ikka

Similarly if u take Pulimurugan its 18.63Cr

Aadu2 -- 12.87Cr

----------


## silverscreenfan



----------


## perumal

> single screenil booking illathidathu kittunnathu okke appo pulunkru aano?   ithokke aarelum track cheyyuvo?
> 
> puliyum aadum oru pole..............hahahahaahha


iniyumund 
katapana 6-7cr 
ezra 6-7cr
oppam 5-6cr

----------


## ikka

No way its correct...Aravindante adhithikal around 8.5Cr!!!!

----------


## perumal

> No way its correct...Aravindante adhithikal around 8.5Cr!!!!


poanchavarnathatha nokk..athanu etavum witt...kamarasambhavam & mohanlal  also  :Laughing:

----------


## silverscreenfan



----------


## silverscreenfan



----------


## silverscreenfan



----------


## silverscreenfan



----------


## yathra

> 


Ithu innathe ano?

----------


## Akhil krishnan



----------


## Mike

Haneef nte puthya padam casting call update FB il kandu

Produced by Anto..

----------


## Abin thomas

> Haneef nte puthya padam casting call update FB il kandu
> 
> Produced by Anto..


Nivin arikum hero

----------


## sethuramaiyer

> Ithu innathe ano?


Last week list aanu. Continuing in 10-15 theaters 2nd week.

----------


## Sajil K R

Abhilash first show kottayam

Sent from my Lenovo A6020a40 using Tapatalk

----------


## MANNADIAR

Koothatttukulam v cinemas 3 shows anallo

----------


## Bhasker

one Show Increase in Irinjalakuda -Chembakassery -tomorrow onwards 3 Show

----------


## Kannadi

Updates nu ushaar ellallooo

Sent from my SM-G610F using Tapatalk

----------


## misbah7722

Chennai 3rd week

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk

----------


## misbah7722

Kottarakkara Minerva empire 

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk

----------


## misbah7722

Varapuzha m cinemas 

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk

----------


## Akhil krishnan



----------


## misbah7722

UAE 3rd weekend 

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk

----------


## misbah7722

USA second week 

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk

----------


## Rajamaanikyam

Innathe updates okke poratte annanmaare..

----------


## yathra

> Innathe updates okke poratte annanmaare..


Kali ale macha  update onum kanila

----------


## Antonio

Varappuzha M cinemas 2 shows innum ullatharunno??
Edappally 4 shows ullatharunno innum??

----------


## Mike



----------


## King Amal

90lakhs+ 🕺🕺🕺🕺



>

----------


## Antonio

Tomo n sun 70 percent enkilum vannal 96-98 vannekkum..pinne Tuesday aakumbol 1crore....vannal mathiyarunnu

----------


## Loud speaker

Sat and sunday Combined oru 6 lakh kittiyaal Tuesday 1cr urappikkam 😊

----------


## ikka

This week UK wide release - 42 locations

----------


## Raja Sha

Brazeel koodi purathakunnathode lokacup bheeshani innathathode theerum...

----------


## Tribes

> Brazeel koodi purathakunnathode lokacup bheeshani innathathode theerum...


Theernu ....

----------


## Antonio

PVR reasonably good booking

----------


## ALEXI



----------


## maryland

Milti alla BO ennu karanjavar ippol Multiyil 1Cr adikkaan vendi karayunnu?
ororo avasthakale? :Doh:

----------


## Antonio

> Milti alla BO ennu karanjavar ippol Multiyil 1Cr adikkaan vendi karayunnu?
> ororo avasthakale?


Nooo..
Mudra shradhichilla
2cr without Cinepolis

----------


## Antonio

> Nooo..
> Mudra shradhichilla
> 2cr without Cinepolis


Jungle book nu Oppam
Pulimurugan kku thottupinnil

----------


## ACHOOTTY

> 


6 day apsara 29 lakhs kittiya padam 2 week only 11 lakh.

----------


## The wrong one

> 6 day apsara 29 lakhs kittiya padam 2 week only 11 lakh.


Regal koode cherth 60 kaanille

Sent from my SM-T231 using Tapatalk

----------


## maryland

junga jinga…. :Clap:  :Yahoo:

----------


## Raja Sha

Callicut sree collectionum correct aano metroyil?

----------


## Malik

> Regal koode cherth 60 kaanille
> 
> Sent from my SM-T231 using Tapatalk


Regal koottiyal 70lakhs kaanum

----------


## ikka

Regal cherkkathe 90l adikkanam...

----------


## udaips

> 6 day apsara 29 lakhs kittiya padam 2 week only 11 lakh.


6 days 22 aayirunnu vannathu... 13 days 33... aa oru proportion vechu 3rd week 7L correct aavendathanu...

----------


## ACHOOTTY

> 6 days 22 aayirunnu vannathu... 13 days 33... aa oru proportion vechu 3rd week 7L correct aavendathanu...


Last week 10/11 lakh collection undennaa arinjathu. First week wrong aarnnu. Its 29.  50+ sure aanu frm apsara. Finalil correct cheyyumaarikkum

----------


## udaips

> Milti alla BO ennu karanjavar ippol Multiyil 1Cr adikkaan vendi karayunnu?
> ororo avasthakale?


Multi okke potte... Metro manorama-yude karyamanu kashtam...pandu enthoru credibility aayirunnu avarkku... ippo ellaam poyi... Ini TVM tracked collection vechu mathrame All Kerala oru idea kittoo... :Very Happy:

----------


## udaips

> Last week 10/11 lakh collection undennaa arinjathu. First week wrong aarnnu. Its 29.  50+ sure aanu frm apsara. Finalil correct cheyyumaarikkum


6 daysil 29L ennal 90% occupancy aanu..(including extra shows)... June masathile 4 working days include cheythu athrem collect cheyyunna padam mattoru Bahubaliyo Pulimurukano aayi theerum... anganoru padathinte second weekum 20+ varum..

----------


## KOBRA

> Multi okke potte... Metro manorama-yude karyamanu kashtam...pandu enthoru credibility aayirunnu avarkku... ippo ellaam poyi... Ini TVM tracked collection vechu mathrame All Kerala oru idea kittoo...


kevalam 15% tacked collection vechu all kerala collection alakkan patilla .

----------


## jumail pala

calicut gst kurachu ulla amount anu metro kanikunathu...sree per ticket 5.90 kurachu apsara balconey 15 thayee 5 rs kurachu anu metro idunathu

----------


## KOBRA

> 6 daysil 29L ennal 90% occupancy aanu..(including extra shows)... June masathile 4 working days include cheythu athrem collect cheyyunna padam mattoru Bahubaliyo Pulimurukano aayi theerum... anganoru padathinte second weekum 20+ varum..


First week ivide vanna status vechu 28 - 30 l kitteendathanu from apsara. . 57l Still it bettter in 20days considering worldcup, maza,nippa etc  
three week oppam etrayundayirnnu ?

----------


## udaips

> First week ivide vanna status vechu 28 - 30 l kitteendathanu from apsara. . 57l Still it bettter in 20days considering worldcup, maza,nippa etc  
> three week oppam etrayundayirnnu ?


Oppam 3 weeks 60L... 4 weeks 73L... (page no.10 Calicut metro collection thread)

----------


## KOBRA

> Multi okke potte... Metro manorama-yude karyamanu kashtam...pandu enthoru credibility aayirunnu avarkku... ippo ellaam poyi... Ini TVM tracked collection vechu mathrame All Kerala oru idea kittoo...


Ippozum metro credibility okke undu . pinne mistakkukal okke arkkum patam . oppathinum avre correct chethillarunno .

----------


## Antonio

Veendum thudangiyaaa

----------


## KOBRA

> Oppam 3 weeks 60L... 4 weeks 73L... (page no.10 Calicut metro collection thread)


just three lakhs difference . if compare with both the seson better collection anu ithu..

----------


## shivankuty

> calicut gst kurachu ulla amount anu metro kanikunathu...sree per ticket 5.90 kurachu apsara balconey 15 thayee 5 rs kurachu anu metro idunathu


Gst ithrae ullo???100 rupa thazhyulla ticktnu 18% aanu gst...athnu mukalilotu 28%...athayath sree & apsara first class minm 18 rupayenkilum kurynm...apsara balconyl 28% aanu gst...so avde minm 28 rupa kurynm...so gst kondalla

----------


## yathra

> calicut gst kurachu ulla amount anu metro kanikunathu...sree per ticket 5.90 kurachu apsara balconey 15 thayee 5 rs kurachu anu metro idunathu


Kazhinja sunday apsara gross 2.97 lakh . Saturday 2 und 
 Collection wrong anu  biju enna repp anu metro collection kodukunathu maxlab ninnum ponnathanu . Avante udaip akum . Fasal chumma anu karyam ila

----------


## yathra

Pvr 4 pm good booking  :Band:  :Band:  :Band:

----------


## perumal

> Kazhinja sunday apsara gross 2.97 lakh . Saturday 2 und 
>  Collection wrong anu  biju enna repp anu metro collection kodukunathu maxlab ninnum ponnathanu . Avante udaip akum . Fasal chumma anu karyam ila


Theatre dcr oke kitavuna hold ula ikka fans onumile

----------


## Sidharthan

> Multi okke potte... Metro manorama-yude karyamanu kashtam...pandu enthoru credibility aayirunnu avarkku... ippo ellaam poyi... Ini TVM tracked collection vechu mathrame All Kerala oru idea kittoo...


Inipo tracked matrame patullu Alle..Calicut ikka fort aayonde scene Ila..ramanattukara surabhi collection koode nokiyaal 1cr adikumarikumm

Sent from my Lenovo A7020a48 using Tapatalk

----------


## Sidharthan

> kevalam 15% tacked collection vechu all kerala collection alakkan patilla .


Pachayayaa Satyam..avde collect Cheyta padangal oke Oru one time wonder aayi kandaal matii😌

Sent from my Lenovo A7020a48 using Tapatalk

----------


## Sidharthan

> calicut gst kurachu ulla amount anu metro kanikunathu...sree per ticket 5.90 kurachu apsara balconey 15 thayee 5 rs kurachu anu metro idunathu


Ennalum abrahamine matram avare angane cheyto?🤔

Sent from my Lenovo A7020a48 using Tapatalk

----------


## Sidharthan

> Kazhinja sunday apsara gross 2.97 lakh . Saturday 2 und 
>  Collection wrong anu  biju enna repp anu metro collection kodukunathu maxlab ninnum ponnathanu . Avante udaip akum . Fasal chumma anu karyam ila


Yatra authentic aane.. viswasikaam

Sent from my Lenovo A7020a48 using Tapatalk

----------


## KOBRA

> Pachayayaa Satyam..avde collect Cheyta padangal oke Oru one time wonder aayi kandaal matii
> 
> Sent from my Lenovo A7020a48 using Tapatalk


Eg. Jacobinte Swargarajaym . Ararvindante Athithikal, etc

----------


## Sidharthan

> Kazhinja sunday apsara gross 2.97 lakh . Saturday 2 und 
>  Collection wrong anu  biju enna repp anu metro collection kodukunathu maxlab ninnum ponnathanu . Avante udaip akum . Fasal chumma anu karyam ila


Apo Antony thanne main reason 👏👏

Sent from my Lenovo A7020a48 using Tapatalk

----------


## Sidharthan

> Eg. Jacobinte Swargarajaym . Ararvindante Athithikal, etc


Yeah..oppam,mvt,pulimurugan,enm,2c oke..

Sent from my Lenovo A7020a48 using Tapatalk

----------


## yathra

> Apo Antony thanne main reason 
> 
> Sent from my Lenovo A7020a48 using Tapatalk


Agine njan paranja  :Laughing:

----------


## yathra

> Theatre dcr oke kitavuna hold ula ikka fans onumile


Nokkam theater pokumbol  . Repp ne kandu chodikkam

----------


## KOBRA

> Yeah..oppam,mvt,pulimurugan,enm,2c oke..
> 
> Sent from my Lenovo A7020a48 using Tapatalk


CLT Three week oppam MVT okke etrayundayrinnu.?

----------


## Tigerbasskool

50 cr club  :Clap: 

hoy hoy  :Yeye:   :Yeye:

----------


## Sidharthan

> Three week oppam MVT okke etrayundayrinnu.?


3wk oppam 60lakhs enne kandu..mvt arila..final 2um 1cr kadannu👏👏

Sent from my Lenovo A7020a48 using Tapatalk

----------


## yathra

20 day 56-lakh mosham collection onum ala .sree hold over akathe pokunund

----------


## Sidharthan

> 50 cr club 
> 
> hoy hoy


👏👏👏👏👏

Sent from my Lenovo A7020a48 using Tapatalk

----------


## Sidharthan

> 20 day 56-lakh mosham collection onum ala .sree hold over akathe pokunund


Eyy..oppam share oke cross cheyta Padam Alle..mosham aavilaa

Sent from my Lenovo A7020a48 using Tapatalk

----------


## shivankuty

Last week apsara around 6.7lacs vannu...athayath occpncy 20%il thazhe...ennu vecha working days 10% collctn polum vanitillenu artham...ithne aanu double holdover ennu vilikunath...palarkum manslavunundlo le??

----------


## KOBRA

> 3wk oppam 60lakhs enne kandu..mvt arila..final 2um 1cr kadannu
> 
> Sent from my Lenovo A7020a48 using Tapatalk


Good ithu 57 l undu considering the seson  . 10 days vacation + two weekend  kittiyittum oppam 60 l.  :Laughing:

----------


## Iyyer The Great

> 6 daysil 29L ennal 90% occupancy aanu..(including extra shows)... June masathile 4 working days include cheythu athrem collect cheyyunna padam mattoru Bahubaliyo Pulimurukano aayi theerum... anganoru padathinte second weekum 20+ varum..


Anganeyokke undo..Best actor December il opening weekend (3 working days..Xmas holidays alla) 90% eduthittund...athu BB polum aayilla..
TGF prithyekichu festival season onnumillathe first week 90% eduthittund..athu pulimurugan/baahubali aayillallo..
KnC also festival season allathe wom illathe first week Apsara(1200) 75% and old Kairali(921) 70% eduthittund...appo athinte total viewer count per show ethra varumennu ariyaalo..
So hype undenkil possible aanu.

----------


## yathra

> Last week apsara around 6.7lacs vannu...athayath occpncy 20%il thazhe...ennu vecha working days 10% collctn polum vanitillenu artham...ithne aanu double holdover ennu vilikunath...palarkum manslavunundlo le??


Sree hold over ayila so elayidathum 54-% occupancy  :Laughing:  
Elavarkkum manassilakunnundo

----------


## Sidharthan

> Good ithu 57 l undu considering the seson  . 10 days vacation + two weekend  kittiyittum oppam 60 l.


Solo release aarunalo oppam...pinne  with Puli release after 4wksum😂

Sent from my Lenovo A7020a48 using Tapatalk

----------


## shivankuty

> 20 day 56-lakh mosham collection onum ala .sree hold over akathe pokunund


Ottum moshamalla...nalla fig aanu..superhit range...allathe ivde pryna pole allkerala 25cr,30cr okke nedanmngl ithu pora
Ivdthe oru pazhya study class orkunnu...kerala 30cr varnmngl calicut minm 1cr varnmnu...

----------


## yathra

> Eyy..oppam share oke cross cheyta Padam Alle..mosham aavilaa
> 
> Sent from my Lenovo A7020a48 using Tapatalk


12.5 share ula ramaleela 66 olu  :Laughing:

----------


## KOBRA

> Last week apsara around 6.7lacs vannu...athayath occpncy 20%il thazhe...ennu vecha working days 10% collctn polum vanitillenu artham...ithne aanu double holdover ennu vilikunath...palarkum manslavunundlo le??


Satarday sunday  five laksh vannittundu appole working day 1.7 l kittiyullu ennu parnajal viswasikkan bhudhimuttu undu. next week avare correct cheyum ennu kaurthunnu.
like oppam theey have done. pinne oppam three week athayathu 21 days 60 laksh anu ithu 20 days 57l appole rendum double holdover thanne :Laughing:

----------


## yathra

> Ottum moshamalla...nalla fig aanu..superhit range...allathe ivde pryna pole allkerala 25cr,30cr okke nedanmngl ithu pora
> Ivdthe oru pazhya study class orkunnu...kerala 30cr varnmngl calicut minm 1cr varnmnu...


So ramaleela thallu  :Laughing:  8 cr share ula mvt   :Laughing:

----------


## Sidharthan

> Last week apsara around 6.7lacs vannu...athayath occpncy 20%il thazhe...ennu vecha working days 10% collctn polum vanitillenu artham...ithne aanu double holdover ennu vilikunath...palarkum manslavunundlo le??


Apsara photos vannirunnalo last wk oke.photos oke itrem ulo?🤔

Sent from my Lenovo A7020a48 using Tapatalk

----------


## Sidharthan

> Ottum moshamalla...nalla fig aanu..superhit range...allathe ivde pryna pole allkerala 25cr,30cr okke nedanmngl ithu pora
> Ivdthe oru pazhya study class orkunnu...kerala 30cr varnmngl calicut minm 1cr varnmnu...


Ikka films exclusion anee heyyy

Sent from my Lenovo A7020a48 using Tapatalk

----------


## perumal

> So ramaleela thallu  8 cr share ula mvt


Unnikal kuru potti olikuvanalo  :Ennekollu:   :Ennekollu:  asahishnutha thapuranmar  :Ennekollu:  poi chathude ivatakalk

----------


## KOBRA

> Solo release aarunalo oppam...pinne  with Puli release after 4wksum
> 
> Sent from my Lenovo A7020a48 using Tapatalk


Four week kazinjalle puli vannathu.
pinne seson release akumbole festivel padangal undkum . Alkaru ella padangalum kanum.
solo release ayalum . mazayum , nippayum worldcup okke undenkkil . theateril engan alkaru varum  :Laughing:  
pinne angnae nokkumbole better abrham thanne  :Laughing:

----------


## shivankuty

> Satarday sunday  five laksh vannittundu appole working day 1.7 l kittiyullu ennu parnajal viswasikkan bhudhimuttu undu. next week avare correct cheyum ennu kaurthunnu.
> like oppam theey have done. pinne oppam three week athayathu 21 days 60 laksh anu ithu 20 days 57l appole rendum double holdover thanne


Oppam 3rd week 13lacs...45% occpncy...athoke ninglde naatil holdover aano???oppam 6th weeklengnda ho aayath...
Sat&sun 5 lacs ennoke ivde pryunthale...fkyude aetvm trustble source aaya mm paryunathinprm varillalo...mistake undngl thottadutha week alae sadhrna mm correct chyunath

----------


## Sidharthan

Aah..All Kerala ithe thanne avasthaa..ikka fort ithaane avasta enkil baaki oke khuda gavaa


> Four week kazinjalle puli vannathu.
> pinne seson release akumbole festivel padangal undkum . Alkaru ella padangalum kanum.
> solo release ayalum . mazayum , nippayum worldcup okke undenkkil . theateril engan alkaru varum  
> pinne angnae nokkumbole better abrham thanne


Sent from my Lenovo A7020a48 using Tapatalk

----------


## perumal

> Oppam 3rd week 13lacs...45% occpncy...athoke ninglde naatil holdover aano???oppam 6th weeklengnda ho aayath...
> Sat&sun 5 lacs ennoke ivde pryunthale...fkyude aetvm trustble source aaya mm paryunathinprm varillalo...mistake undngl thottadutha week alae sadhrna mm correct chyunath


15tb day 33% in multies  :Laughing:  ho alle alla..sixth week anu holdover..mass dawwww

Ninteyoke bashel paranja etavum kooduthal occupancy varuna multies il 15th day  :Laughing:

----------


## KOBRA

> Ottum moshamalla...nalla fig aanu..superhit range...allathe ivde pryna pole allkerala 25cr,30cr okke nedanmngl ithu pora
> Ivdthe oru pazhya study class orkunnu...kerala 30cr varnmngl calicut minm 1cr varnmnu...


Appole oppam alkeral etrayundu .. oppathinekkal share ulla ramaleela clt etrayundu collection ? :Laughing:

----------


## Sidharthan

> Unnikal kuru potti olikuvanalo   asahishnutha thapuranmar  poi chathude ivatakalk


Ennalum metro koode Antony kalichallo ennorkumbolaaa😂

Sent from my Lenovo A7020a48 using Tapatalk

----------


## yathra

> Oppam 3rd week 13lacs...45% occpncy...athoke ninglde naatil holdover aano???oppam 6th weeklengnda ho aayath...
> Sat&sun 5 lacs ennoke ivde pryunthale...fkyude aetvm trustble source aaya mm paryunathinprm varillalo...mistake undngl thottadutha week alae sadhrna mm correct chyunath


Apsara wrong anu . Correct gross kodutgitilalo ethand 
Theateril pokunnund anneshichu idaam vishmikkendaa

----------


## Sidharthan

> 12.5 share ula ramaleela 66 olu


Share kanakkukal vanne thudangii👏👏😉

Sent from my Lenovo A7020a48 using Tapatalk

----------


## perumal

@s kutty & @s arthan
Ramaleela ano mvt ano bigger hit  :Laughing:   :Laughing:  randintem overall gross please  :Laughing:

----------


## KOBRA

> Aah..All Kerala ithe thanne avasthaa..ikka fort ithaane avasta enkil baaki oke khuda gavaa
> 
> Sent from my Lenovo A7020a48 using Tapatalk


CLtyil itrayullu enkkil ,TVMum Ekmum okke ithil kurave padullu alle . Entha anna ravile nerch kozi akan vannathano.?  :Laughing:

----------


## shivankuty

> So ramaleela thallu  8 cr share ula mvt


Ivdthe oppam timle study classes ormipichnae ullu
Ramleela coronatn +PVS 1cr+ und...pinee mvt 8cr share okke producerde Monte sambhvnkl alae...viswschu manam noki irunate...athae aalanu masterpiece frst day 4cr+ undennu prnjth..

----------


## yathra

> Aah..All Kerala ithe thanne avasthaa..ikka fort ithaane avasta enkil baaki oke khuda gavaa
> 
> Sent from my Lenovo A7020a48 using Tapatalk


Uvve  :Ennekollu:

----------


## Iyyer The Great

> Oppam 3rd week 13lacs...45% occpncy...athoke ninglde naatil holdover aano???oppam 6th weeklengnda ho aayath...
> Sat&sun 5 lacs ennoke ivde pryunthale...fkyude aetvm trustble source aaya mm paryunathinprm varillalo...mistake undngl thottadutha week alae sadhrna mm correct chyunath


13 lakhs engane anu 45% aavunnathu..Below 40 alle ullu..3rd week 40% vanna padam engane aanu 6th week vare HO aavathirikkuka...6 weeks breakup undo...

----------


## shivankuty

> Appole oppam alkeral etrayundu .. oppathinekkal share ulla ramaleela clt etrayundu collection ?


Oppathekal share ulla ramleela"...nalla prayogam...onnum paraynila

----------


## KOBRA

> Oppam 3rd week 13lacs...45% occpncy...athoke ninglde naatil holdover aano???oppam 6th weeklengnda ho aayath...
> Sat&sun 5 lacs ennoke ivde pryunthale...fkyude aetvm trustble source aaya mm paryunathinprm varillalo...mistake undngl thottadutha week alae sadhrna mm correct chyunath


Appole adutha weekil avare correct cheytholum annan poyittu appole va  :Laughing:

----------


## perumal

> Ivdthe oppam timle study classes ormipichnae ullu
> Ramleela coronatn +PVS 1cr+ und...pinee mvt 8cr share okke producerde Monte sambhvnkl alae...viswschu manam noki irunate...athae aalanu masterpiece frst day 4cr+ undennu prnjth..


Ennal kasaba time le study class koode ormicho  :Laughing:  max possible 40k 45k varullu  :Ennekollu:  oppam day 1,day 9,puli day 1 ,day 3 oke mess analo  :Ennekollu:

----------


## yathra

> Ivdthe oppam timle study classes ormipichnae ullu
> Ramleela coronatn +PVS 1cr+ und...pinee mvt 8cr share okke producerde Monte sambhvnkl alae...viswschu manam noki irunate...athae aalanu masterpiece frst day 4cr+ undennu prnjth..


Villain ile 5'11- ooh nammude run theernnu  :Laughing:

----------


## Iyyer The Great

> Aah..All Kerala ithe thanne avasthaa..ikka fort ithaane avasta enkil baaki oke khuda gavaa
> 
> Sent from my Lenovo A7020a48 using Tapatalk


Athippo annan fort tvmil oppathinte 'tracked collection' khuda gaava aakkiyille AS..athupole kanda mathi  :Laughing:

----------


## Sidharthan

Elaam set aayi vannatarunnu..sho..metro chatichallo..putiya nyayikarangal prathikshikunnu👏👏

Sent from my Lenovo A7020a48 using Tapatalk

----------


## KOBRA

> Oppathekal share ulla ramleela"...nalla prayogam...onnum paraynila



etrayanavo oppam share and ramleela annen mozinjalum :Laughing:

----------


## yathra

> Oppathekal share ulla ramleela"...nalla prayogam...onnum paraynila


Oppathinekkal share und ramaleela  . Ulathu paranjal mathi  :Laughing:

----------


## shivankuty

> 13 lakhs engane anu 45% aavunnathu..Below 40 alle ullu..3rd week 40% vanna padam engane aanu 6th week vare HO aavathirikkuka...6 weeks breakup undo...


Annu radha one day gross 1lacs aanu...4th weeklm 12 lacs vannu...ivdthe calicut threadl und...pineedngot ormyla...so 5th or 6th weekle ho aavu...evdyo 6th week ennu kanditund

----------


## Iyyer The Great

> Elaam set aayi vannatarunnu..sho..metro chatichallo..putiya nyayikarangal prathikshikunnu👏👏
> 
> Sent from my Lenovo A7020a48 using Tapatalk


Tvm collection oppathe chathicha pole  :Laughing:

----------


## Sidharthan

Inipo Kali engana..sharil ano grossil ano atho grossinne GST minus cheyyano😂😉

Sent from my Lenovo A7020a48 using Tapatalk

----------


## yathra

> Athippo annan fort tvmil oppathinte 'tracked collection' khuda gaava aakkiyille AS..athupole kanda mathi


 :Laughing:  :Laughing:

----------


## perumal

> Annu radha one day gross 1lacs aanu...4th weeklm 12 lacs vannu...ivdthe calicut threadl und...pineedngot ormyla...so 5th or 6th weekle ho aavu...evdyo 6th week ennu kanditund


Mvt ano ramaleela ano bigger hit  :Laughing:

----------


## shivankuty

> Oppathinekkal share und ramaleela  . Ulathu paranjal mathi


He he..angnykote...oppathekal oru kodi kurvanu ramleela share

----------


## Sidharthan

> etrayanavo oppam share and ramleela annen mozinjalum


Share exact parayaan ningalke Alle ariyu..namukke Ake ulate tracked aanee..

Sent from my Lenovo A7020a48 using Tapatalk

----------


## jumail pala

settan fans ok vannalo...

----------


## KOBRA

> Share exact parayaan ningalke Alle ariyu..namukke Ake ulate tracked aanee..
> 
> Sent from my Lenovo A7020a48 using Tapatalk


ninekku ariyavunna share angu para. tracked matra kondu nadakkunnathennadeu . appole single screenil okke pulinkuru vanuo kittunnthu  :Laughing:

----------


## jumail pala

clct apsara sree regal 20 days 71 lakhs

----------


## Sidharthan

> ninekku ariyavunna share angu para. tracked matra kondu nadakkunnathennadeu . appole single screenil okke pulinkuru vanuo kittunnthu


Ee level pulinkuru aanenne epo manasilayate😂

Sent from my Lenovo A7020a48 using Tapatalk

----------


## Iyyer The Great

> settan fans ok vannalo...


CLT collection MMil kodukkunna teamsiney paranjaal mathi..ullathu maaryaadakku kodukkillennu vechaal  :Laughing:

----------


## yathra

> He he..angnykote...oppathekal oru kodi kurvanu ramleela share


1.5 kooduthal anu ramaleela . Kanji opening ala ramaleela 
340 sh  :Laughing:

----------


## shivankuty

> Athippo annan fort tvmil oppathinte 'tracked collection' khuda gaava aakkiyille AS..athupole kanda mathi


Khuda vaha aknmngl iniyum kathirknm...ariesl 4 show vech kalicha oppvm 3 theatrl daily 14 shows vech kalikunna abrhamum
Pinne karyavatom okke IPO cityl aanlo ennath mattoru aswaasam...

----------


## KOBRA

> Ee level pulinkuru aanenne epo manasilayate
> 
> Sent from my Lenovo A7020a48 using Tapatalk


oppam level single screen pulinkuru vayirkkum kittiyathu 380 + show vechu pulikuru edukkan sadyathayullu single screenil :Laughing:

----------


## Rangeela

> Mvt ano ramaleela ano bigger hit


Ramaleela.

----------


## Iyyer The Great

> Khuda vaha aknmngl iniyum kathirknm...ariesl 4 show vech kalicha oppvm 3 theatrl daily 14 shows vech kalikunna abrhamum
> Pinne karyavatom okke IPO cityl aanlo ennath mattoru aswaasam...


Karyavattom carnival multiyil varunnavar athilathappo city  multi aashrayikkum...Just like regal/surabhi in clt..

----------


## perumal

> clct apsara sree regal 20 days 71 lakhs


 :Drum:   :Drum:

----------


## shivankuty

> 1.5 kooduthal anu ramaleela . Kanji opening ala ramaleela 
> 340 sh


Enit long runl RL engne aarnu??? Ningsl thanne parnja 27cr gross aanu oppathinenkil polum 11cr share allalo varendath...angne aanel polum minm 12cr share varande...

----------


## Iyyer The Great

> clct apsara sree regal 20 days 71 lakhs


Long run kittiyaal 1 cr sure aanu  :Good:  Sree aaythukond 7 weeks chance und..So almost sure..  :Yes2:

----------


## KOBRA

> Enit long runl RL engne aarnu??? Ningsl thanne parnja *27cr gross* aanu oppathinenkil polum 11cr share allalo varendath...angne aanel polum minm 12cr share varande...


appole 11 cr vachu varenda grosse kanu oppthinu  :Laughing: 
wow 27gross  :Laughing:

----------


## shivankuty

> appole 11 cr vachu varenda grosse kanu oppthinu 
> wow 27gross


Oppam okke verum oru hit..abrhm atbb...ningloke vijayam akoshichatte
Enalum puthya chila karyngl kandathil santhoshmund
1.ini muthal show count pariganikapedum
2. Calicut mm viswasayogymalla
3. Tvm trackd collctn aanu ini ellathntem aaadharam
Paramakashtam!!!!
Lifl ithuvare 10cr share kanditillatha teamsa oppam 11cr sharae ullunu paryunath

----------


## Iyyer The Great

Annan fort tvm il AS made oppam khuda gawa  :Laughing: 
Ikka fort clt il MM collection vechu thalkalathekku oppam made AS khuda gawa.. Corrected figure vanaal avideyum annan fans khuda gawa aakum..nokkaam  :Laughing:

----------


## Iyyer The Great

Expecting 5.5-6 lakhs in multi this weekend.. Reasonably good booking  :Drum:

----------


## Iyyer The Great

KTM abhilash NS nalla status undennu Kandu..Someone can confirm...
Avide next week or 6th week anand/asha shift kittiyaal nannaayene..

----------


## KOBRA

> Oppam okke verum oru hit..abrhm atbb...ningloke vijayam akoshichatte
> Enalum puthya chila karyngl kandathil santhoshmund
> 1.ini muthal show count pariganikapedum
> 2. Calicut mm viswasayogymalla
> 3. Tvm trackd collctn aanu ini ellathntem aaadharam
> Paramakashtam!!!!
> *Lifl ithuvare 10cr share kanditillatha teamsa oppam 11cr sharae ullunu paryunath*


Annen pinne janichapole 10 cr share ayittalle vannathu  :Laughing: 
kazinja naluvershakondalle annenum e 10 cr share okke kandu thudangiyathu . avente parchil kettal thonnunm manajil virinja pookal  muthlae annen 10 kodi share ayittan uerangiythu ennu..
alapanu iswarym varumbole ardhratirkku kudapidikkum ennu kettittellu.  :Laughing:

----------


## yathra

> Enit long runl RL engne aarnu??? Ningsl thanne parnja 27cr gross aanu oppathinenkil polum 11cr share allalo varendath...angne aanel polum minm 12cr share varande...


Long  run oppam egine puli vannathode theernnu . Intial time  Kanji show ayathu nammude problem ala   26_ 27 enna paranje  . Ramaleela 12'5 cr

----------


## Iyyer The Great

> Annen pinne janichapole 10 cr share ayittalle vannathu 
> kazinja naluvershakondalle annenum e 10 cr share okke kandu thudangiyathu . avente parchil kettal thonnunm manajil virinja pookal  muthlae annen 10 kodi share ayittan uerangiythu ennu..
> alapanu iswarym varumbole ardhratirkku kudapidikkum ennu kettittellu.


Pinnalla..Ivar solo 10kyum share um okke kandu thudangiyathu 2013 il alle  :Laughing:

----------


## shivankuty

> Annan fort tvm il AS made oppam khuda gawa 
> Ikka fort clt il MM collection vechu thalkalathekku oppam made AS khuda gawa.. Corrected figure vanaal avideyum annan fans khuda gawa aakum..nokkaam


Oru theatrl kalichu 70l nedi...appurath 3 theatrl kalichu oppathnte 3 iratti shows kalichu ithryme kityolu...athum moonu sthalathulla theatres...karyvtom thambanoor chakka

----------


## yathra

> Oppam okke verum oru hit..abrhm atbb...ningloke vijayam akoshichatte
> Enalum puthya chila karyngl kandathil santhoshmund
> 1.ini muthal show count pariganikapedum
> 2. Calicut mm viswasayogymalla
> 3. Tvm trackd collctn aanu ini ellathntem aaadharam
> Paramakashtam!!!!
> Lifl ithuvare 10cr share kanditillatha teamsa oppam 11cr sharae ullunu paryunath


Oru shwasthinu ithokke nallatha  pazhassi udade 10 cr share tax ilathond

----------


## Akhil krishnan

Sent from my ZUK Z1 using Tapatalk

----------


## yathra

> Pinnalla..Ivar solo 10kyum share um okke kandu thudangiyathu 2013 il alle


Athe first 14 cr kandu drishyam vannathode  :Ennekollu:  athu vare 13 cr plus ayirunnu highest solo ayityu  :Ennekollu:  :Ennekollu:

----------


## Iyyer The Great

> Oru theatrl kalichu 70l nedi...appurath 3 theatrl kalichu oppathnte 3 iratti shows kalichu ithryme kityolu...athum moonu sthalathulla theatres...karyvtom thambanoor chakka


Tvm centre tracked collection..tvm.centre multi collection..angane nokkiya mathi..  :Laughing:

----------


## shivankuty

> Oru shwasthinu ithokke nallatha  pazhassi udade 10 cr share tax ilathond


Uvv uvvaee...pand pazhshi ivde IH aakn nkya kadhkl okke kettitund...athilonavm ee 10cr share..all kerala 18-19cr ulla padthnu 10cr share...athum antha kalam

----------


## Rangeela

> Oru theatrl kalichu 70l nedi...appurath 3 theatrl kalichu oppathnte 3 iratti shows kalichu ithryme kityolu...athum moonu sthalathulla theatres...karyvtom thambanoor chakka


Karyavattam  ullavar kottayath aano pokunnath? No logic...

----------


## BIGBrother

Pazhazssi ipozhum ivanmarude urakkam keduthuvanallo.. Drisyam oke Ikka fans angeekarikkunna pole Pazhassi ivanmar angeekarikkilla. Ivarude sheriumulla vikaram hate anu. Lal aradhana oke randamathe varoo

----------


## KOBRA

> Uvv uvvaee...*pand pazhshi ivde IH aakn nkya kadhkl okke kettitund.*..athilonavm ee 10cr share..all kerala 18-19cr ulla padthnu 10cr share...athum antha kalam


Pazassi ih akkan nokkiyittundu enkkil athinu athinulla capability ullathukondanau. 20-20 yum pazassiyum thammil share il valiaya vethsaym onnum illa .

----------


## wayanadan

> Veendum thudangiyaaa


*flop aanu ennangu angeekarichu koduthaal theerunna prashanmeylloo*

----------


## KOBRA

> Pazhazssi ipozhum ivanmarude urakkam keduthuvanallo.. Drisyam oke Ikka fans angeekarikkunna pole Pazhassi ivanmar angeekarikkilla. Ivarude sheriumulla vikaram hate anu. Lal aradhana oke randamathe varoo


Atahnu tholikatti ennu paryunnathu . evere kandal tholikattiy koodiya inam mrigangal polum maari angu pokum :Laughing:

----------


## Iyyer The Great

> Uvv uvvaee...pand pazhshi ivde IH aakn nkya kadhkl okke kettitund...athilonavm ee 10cr share..all kerala 18-19cr ulla padthnu 10cr share...athum antha kalam


Ohh..appo fkye patti evidunno kadhakal kettu vannathaanu..  :Laughing: 
Aaatte, fkye patti paananmaar enthokke paadi nadakkunnu ningalude naatil? :Chandu:

----------


## perumal

> Pazhazssi ipozhum ivanmarude urakkam keduthuvanallo.. Drisyam oke Ikka fans angeekarikkunna pole Pazhassi ivanmar angeekarikkilla. Ivarude sheriumulla vikaram hate anu. Lal aradhana oke randamathe varoo


Duranthangal  :pukel:

----------


## BASH1982

Veendum adi thudangiya

----------


## Loud speaker

Ithrayum Asahishnutha ulla Teamsine vere kandittilla...

----------


## perumal

> Ithrayum Asahishnutha ulla Teamsine vere kandittilla...


Sathyam.bro!! Recent history
1)bhaskar day 1 collection itapol adyam vann max possible theory kond AoF enna lal page vazhi
2)kasaba initial record idumenu arinjapozhum vann ivatakal max possible theory vech...paranjath kerala max 40k oke varulu enn
3)ithe teams oppam n puli irangiyapol ee max possible theory oke marannu..65k varr aayi karyangal
4)tgf irangiyapo veendum asahishnutha mooth brantg pidicha avastha...rti vazhi collection ariyan ula athra desperate avastha... etho kurupottiya lal moopan kodutha idea  :Ennekollu:  this was the peak of their frustration..mammookayude oru success um ivatakal angeekarikila ennathinte best example!!
5)as irangiyapol veendum nammal ith thane kanunu! Tracked collection vech 20cr oke varu enoke  :Laughing:  ithe teams keralabo1 ,malayalam.review , durantha challapam oke oppathinu itta 40cr oke kand kolmaryir konda duranthangal anenu orkane!! Ejjathi kurupottal!!

----------


## Tigerbasskool

> Pazhazssi ipozhum ivanmarude urakkam keduthuvanallo.. Drisyam oke Ikka fans angeekarikkunna pole Pazhassi ivanmar angeekarikkilla. Ivarude sheriumulla vikaram hate anu. Lal aradhana oke randamathe varoo


pinne alla...pazhassi okee around 9 cr share eduthee padam aayirinnu..aa kaalathee ettevum panam vaariyee padam equal to 20 20 ...annu unnum ee pareyunne annan frame il polum llaarinnnu till dhrisyam ennittu ivanmaarudee thollikatti  :Puke:

----------


## Antonio

Double hold over again spotted...
4th week  Triple hold over enna vakkanu apt..

----------


## Loud speaker

> Sathyam.bro!! Recent history
> 1)bhaskar day 1 collection itapol adyam vann max possible theory kond AoF enna lal page vazhi
> 2)kasaba initial record idumenu arinjapozhum vann ivatakal max possible theory vech...paranjath kerala max 40k oke varulu enn
> 3)ithe teams oppam n puli irangiyapol ee max possible theory oke marannu..65k varr aayi karyangal
> 4)tgf irangiyapo veendum asahishnutha mooth brantg pidicha avastha...rti vazhi collection ariyan ula athra desperate avastha... electricity board le etho kurupottiya lal moopan kodutha idea  this was the peak of their frustration..mammookayude oru success um ivatakal angeekarikila ennathinte best example!!
> 5)as irangiyapol veendum nammal ith thane kanunu! Tracked collection vech 20cr oke varu enoke  ithe teams keralabo1 ,malayalam.review , durantha challapam oke oppathinu itta 40cr oke kand kolmaryir konda duranthangal anenu orkane!! Ejjathi kurupottal!!


Rls Day Thottu Fb wall il Padam Kollam ennittatha aarokkeyo Vann enthekkeyo Theory prove cheythitt poyi 😁😁😁

----------


## ACHOOTTY

> Satarday sunday  five laksh vannittundu appole working day 1.7 l kittiyullu ennu parnajal viswasikkan bhudhimuttu undu. next week avare correct cheyum ennu kaurthunnu.
> like oppam theey have done. pinne oppam three week athayathu 21 days 60 laksh anu ithu 20 days 57l appole rendum double holdover thanne


Oppam 22 days
 First week - 8 day aarnnu. 

Ithu 6 day. 2 day different undu collectionil.

Even correct figure vannal clt 20 days thanne abv 65 sure aanu 20 days.  Not 22.

----------


## Religious monk

> pinne alla...pazhassi okee around 9 cr share eduthee padam aayirinnu..aa kaalathee ettevum panam vaariyee padam equal to 20 20 ...annu unnum ee pareyunne annan frame il polum llaarinnnu till dhrisyam ennittu ivanmaarudee thollikatti


Equal to 20-20  :Laughing:   :Laughing: 
Enitenthe IH ayilla 
Producer thanne profilable ayillenu paranja padamoke ih aya 20-20 level ethichu ninkalde tholikatty kandamrigathinu polum kanilla


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## KOBRA

> Oppam 22 days
>  First week - 8 day aarnnu. 
> 
> Ithu 6 day. 2 day different undu collectionil.
> 
> Even correct figure vannal clt 20 days thanne abv 65 sure aanu 20 days.  Not 22.


oh! appole two days different um undu alle . appole Abs thanne better above oppam ayirkkumallo clt even consider 20 day both the movie  :Band:

----------


## perumal

> Equal to 20-20  
> Enitenthe IH ayilla 
> Producer thanne profilable ayillenu paranja padamoke ih aya 20-20 level ethichu ninkalde tholikatty kandamrigathinu polum kanilla
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Kochunni budget 45cr undenu paranja producer ale  :Laughing:  athre undo  :Thinking:

----------


## BASH1982

> Equal to 20-20  
> Enitenthe IH ayilla 
> Producer thanne profilable ayillenu paranja padamoke ih aya 20-20 level ethichu ninkalde tholikatty kandamrigathinu polum kanilla
> 
> H
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Producer evide paranju please explain 
Off topic anu sharewise parassi kooduthalundu but grosswise t20 thanneyanu top othiri discussion nadannittillatha

----------


## ACHOOTTY

> Sree hold over ayila so elayidathum 54-% occupancy  
> Elavarkkum manassilakunnundo


Kootharakalkku sree yil.odunnathu ABS alla.  

Ee apsara wrong collection last week apsara yil padam kalichillel sree yilekku poyene. So appo avide 100% aayene occupancy. Ithokke enthu logic.

1350 seatil aanu clt abs kalikkunnathj athil thanne sreeyil 50% + and apsara 20%   2 um kkode chernnal polum 11/12 lakh undu 3rd week.

Athum apsara wrong aayittum. 

2 theatreil odunna padathe viddikal oru theatrile status vachu HO alakkunnu.

----------


## KOBRA

> Equal to 20-20  
> Enitenthe IH ayilla 
> Producer thanne profilable ayillenu paranja padamoke ih aya 20-20 level ethichu ninkalde tholikatty kandamrigathinu polum kanilla
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Ethu producer anu profitable ayille ennu parnajathu. :Laughing:   :Laughing: 
ni okke ippole track chethu kalikkunna centeril okke annu one cr plus eduthu padam anu pazassi okke . Annen aa one cr  polum kanunnthu 2014il alle  :Laughing:   :Laughing:  :Laughing:   :Laughing:

----------


## Deepu k

> Pinnalla..Ivar solo 10kyum share um okke kandu thudangiyathu 2013 il alle


6cr share kanunnathu 2013 il anu.

----------


## BASH1982

> Sathyam.bro!! Recent history
> 1)bhaskar day 1 collection itapol adyam vann max possible theory kond AoF enna lal page vazhi
> 2)kasaba initial record idumenu arinjapozhum vann ivatakal max possible theory vech...paranjath kerala max 40k oke varulu enn
> 3)ithe teams oppam n puli irangiyapol ee max possible theory oke marannu..65k varr aayi karyangal
> 4)tgf irangiyapo veendum asahishnutha mooth brantg pidicha avastha...rti vazhi collection ariyan ula athra desperate avastha... etho kurupottiya lal moopan kodutha idea  this was the peak of their frustration..mammookayude oru success um ivatakal angeekarikila ennathinte best example!!
> 5)as irangiyapol veendum nammal ith thane kanunu! Tracked collection vech 20cr oke varu enoke  ithe teams keralabo1 ,malayalam.review , durantha challapam oke oppathinu itta 40cr oke kand kolmaryir konda duranthangal anenu orkane!! Ejjathi kurupottal!!


Athu fireman timil manasilay
Nammal kodukkunnathinte noorilonnu support thirichu pratheekshikkenda. They need lalettan as brand name athu konduthanne pullide padathekal arelum collect cheythal sahikkan padanu

----------


## Tigerbasskool

> Equal to 20-20  
> Enitenthe IH ayilla 
> Producer thanne profilable ayillenu paranja padamoke ih aya 20-20 level ethichu ninkalde tholikatty kandamrigathinu polum kanilla
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


ih aayoo illeyoo ennu ullethu alle eivdee visheyam....20 20 range il vanne padam aayirinnu pazhassi mr.....20 20.. 9.5 cr share pazhassi 9 cr share....not much difference ....vere ethu padam undaayirnnu itreyum share eduthee padam aa timil unu parewnyee..pazhassi okee van impact undaakiyee film aayirinnu accep it man...

----------


## KOBRA

> ih aayoo illeyoo ennu ullethu alle eivdee visheyam....20 20 range il vanne padam aayirinnu pazhassi mr.....20 20.. 9.5 cr share pazhassi 9 cr share....not much difference ....vere ethu padam undaayirnnu itreyum share eduthee padam aa timil unu parewnyee..pazhassi okee van impact undaakiyee film aayirinnu accep it man...


Pazassi okke van hiaythu kondanallo annen bigbudget  CB yum CTyum polulla  multistar cinemakal eduthathu ennittu nadanno vallathum  :Laughing:   :Laughing:  :Laughing:   :Laughing: .

----------


## BASH1982

> ih aayoo illeyoo ennu ullethu alle eivdee visheyam....20 20 range il vanne padam aayirinnu pazhassi mr.....20 20.. 9.5 cr share pazhassi 9 cr share....not much difference ....vere ethu padam undaayirnnu itreyum share eduthee padam aa timil unu parewnyee..pazhassi okee van impact undaakiyee film aayirinnu accep it man...


Parassirajakku anu share kooduthal grosswise T20 valiya difference illarunnu

----------


## ACHOOTTY

> Sathyam.bro!! Recent history
> 1)bhaskar day 1 collection itapol adyam vann max possible theory kond AoF enna lal page vazhi
> 2)kasaba initial record idumenu arinjapozhum vann ivatakal max possible theory vech...paranjath kerala max 40k oke varulu enn
> 3)ithe teams oppam n puli irangiyapol ee max possible theory oke marannu..65k varr aayi karyangal
> 4)tgf irangiyapo veendum asahishnutha mooth brantg pidicha avastha...rti vazhi collection ariyan ula athra desperate avastha... etho kurupottiya lal moopan kodutha idea  this was the peak of their frustration..mammookayude oru success um ivatakal angeekarikila ennathinte best example!!
> 5)as irangiyapol veendum nammal ith thane kanunu! Tracked collection vech 20cr oke varu enoke  ithe teams keralabo1 ,malayalam.review , durantha challapam oke oppathinu itta 40cr oke kand kolmaryir konda duranthangal anenu orkane!! Ejjathi kurupottal!!


Duranthangal.....athaanu sari aaya vaakku.

----------


## yathra

> Uvv uvvaee...pand pazhshi ivde IH aakn nkya kadhkl okke kettitund...athilonavm ee 10cr share..all kerala 18-19cr ulla padthnu 10cr share...athum antha kalam


Asper velli 24 cr evidenna 18  :Laughing:

----------


## Tigerbasskool

> Parassirajakku anu share kooduthal grosswise T20 valiya difference illarunnu


ithu unnum avanmaaru accept cheyoollaaa...
annan the only comple actor ...no1 actor in the world...ennu okee pacha kuthi irikuvaa

----------


## Raja Sha

:Grin: Ravile thanne Hold over Vikramanum, Tracked collection muthuvum apaara formil ayirunnallo..
Aa pidachil kandittu chirichu chirichu marichu...
Iniyum ee anthakaranam kananulla bhagyam bilalum, kunjachanum, rajayum, mamankavum okke namukku tharum allo ennorkkumpol
Manassinu oru prathyeka sugham
 :Roll:

----------


## Raja Sha

> Sathyam.bro!! Recent history
> 1)bhaskar day 1 collection itapol adyam vann max possible theory kond AoF enna lal page vazhi
> 2)kasaba initial record idumenu arinjapozhum vann ivatakal max possible theory vech...paranjath kerala max 40k oke varulu enn
> 3)ithe teams oppam n puli irangiyapol ee max possible theory oke marannu..65k varr aayi karyangal
> 4)tgf irangiyapo veendum asahishnutha mooth brantg pidicha avastha...rti vazhi collection ariyan ula athra desperate avastha... etho kurupottiya lal moopan kodutha idea  this was the peak of their frustration..mammookayude oru success um ivatakal angeekarikila ennathinte best example!!
> 5)as irangiyapol veendum nammal ith thane kanunu! Tracked collection vech 20cr oke varu enoke  ithe teams keralabo1 ,malayalam.review , durantha challapam oke oppathinu itta 40cr oke kand kolmaryir konda duranthangal anenu orkane!! Ejjathi kurupottal!!


Asahishnuthayude aalroopangal!

----------


## ACHOOTTY

> oh! appole two days different um undu alle . appole Abs thanne better above oppam ayirkkumallo clt even consider 20 day both the movie


ee wrong collectionil polum ithaa avastha. Correct fig oohichode appo.
Pinne ee koppathinu kittiya oru advantage  pooja holidays week kitti before puli release.

----------


## Raja Sha

> Annen pinne janichapole 10 cr share ayittalle vannathu 
> kazinja naluvershakondalle annenum e 10 cr share okke kandu thudangiyathu . avente parchil kettal thonnunm manajil virinja pookal  muthlae annen 10 kodi share ayittan uerangiythu ennu..
> alapanu iswarym varumbole ardhratirkku kudapidikkum ennu kettittellu.


 :Ayyo:  chirikkan vayye?.

----------


## KOBRA

> ee wrong collectionil polum ithaa avastha. Correct fig oohichode appo.
> Pinne ee koppathinu kittiya oru advantage  pooja holidays week kitti before puli release.


Ithu pole oru seson ayittukoodi better than oppam collection  :Band:

----------


## ACHOOTTY

> Ravile thanne Hold over Vikramanum, Tracked collection muthuvum apaara formil ayirunnallo..
> Aa pidachil kandittu chirichu chirichu marichu...
> Iniyum ee anthakaranam kananulla bhagyam bilalum, kunjachanum, rajayum, mamankavum okke namukku tharum allo ennorkkumpol
> Manassinu oru prathyeka sugham


Athalla 2 theayreil odunna padam. Wrong collection frm apsara aayittum 2 um cherthu 11 laks undu. 3 rd week. Actual vannal 15 sure aanu.

Ennittu aanu oru theatreinte kanakkum vachu HO alakkunney. Appo appurathu theatreil 52% ho alla. Hahahaha ejjadhi duranthangal.

----------


## Rajamaanikyam

Ee durantham postukal maathram anallo eshwara ithilullathu... ABS nte updates evide..

----------


## Tigerbasskool

> Annen pinne janichapole 10 cr share ayittalle vannathu 
> kazinja naluvershakondalle annenum e 10 cr share okke kandu thudangiyathu . avente parchil kettal thonnunm manajil virinja pookal  muthlae annen 10 kodi share ayittan uerangiythu ennu..
> alapanu iswarym varumbole ardhratirkku kudapidikkum ennu kettittellu.


 :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:

----------


## Raja Sha

> Ithu pole oru seson ayittukoodi better than oppam collection


അവന്റെ ഒരു കൊപ്പം..
തള്ളേ കലിപ്പ് തീരനില്ലല്ലോ..

----------


## moovybuf

ബുദ്ധിമാന്മാർ....വീണ്ടും നമ്മളെ പഴശിയിലേക്ക് കൊണ്ട് പോയി.. :Laughing: ...

----------


## BASH1982

> Annen pinne janichapole 10 cr share ayittalle vannathu 
> kazinja naluvershakondalle annenum e 10 cr share okke kandu thudangiyathu . avente parchil kettal thonnunm manajil virinja pookal  muthlae annen 10 kodi share ayittan uerangiythu ennu..
> alapanu iswarym varumbole ardhratirkku kudapidikkum ennu kettittellu.


Namukkithuvare nammude revewsil pazhaya ikkaye kanam allenkil vintage of mammooty ennonnum post cheyyenda gathikedu vannittilla mosham timil polum

----------


## The wrong one

😎

Sent from my SM-T231 using Tapatalk

----------


## KOBRA

Today multi  oru above 3l+ pretheekshikkunnu

----------


## moovybuf

> Namukkithuvare nammude revewsil pazhaya ikkaye kanam allenkil vintage of mammooty ennonnum post cheyyenda gathikedu vannittilla mosham timil polum


നീരാളി ഒന്നിരങ്ങട്ടെ...വീണ്ടും ക്കേൾക്കാം "ആ പഴയ ലാലിനെ തിരിച്ചു കിട്ടി" പ്രയോഗം.... :Laughing: ...

----------


## Antonio

> Today PVR oru above 3l+ pretheekshikkunnu


Multies motham Alle bro?? He he

----------


## KOBRA

> Multies motham Alle bro?? He he


Athu thanne. namukku akarantham onnum illa   :Laughing:

----------


## bilal john

> Equal to 20-20  Enitenthe IH ayilla Producer thanne profilable ayillenu paranja padamoke ih aya 20-20 level ethichu ninkalde tholikatty kandamrigathinu polum kanillaSent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Producer angane paranja proof onnu kaanikaavo

----------


## KOBRA

Innu PVR coming three shows full urappanu 
Cinemaxum Evening and night shows full adikkum.

----------


## KOBRA

*innokke single screen noonshow muthale okke nalla status ayirkkum.*

----------


## KOBRA

innele brazil thotu ille ? evenmarkku kazinja azchayile angu thothu oduthal porayirunno  :Laughing:

----------


## Antonio

> *innokke single screen noonshow muthale okke nalla status ayirkkum.*


Sammathikkoolla
20 percent il thazhe..athaanu hold over... manassilayooo

----------


## Antonio

> innele brazil thotu ille ? evenmarkku kazinja azchayile angu thothu oduthal porayirunno


Mukalil ninnulla veezhchayanu kooduthal nallath

----------


## Sidharthan

> Oppam okke verum oru hit..abrhm atbb...ningloke vijayam akoshichatte
> Enalum puthya chila karyngl kandathil santhoshmund
> 1.ini muthal show count pariganikapedum
> 2. Calicut mm viswasayogymalla
> 3. Tvm trackd collctn aanu ini ellathntem aaadharam
> Paramakashtam!!!!
> Lifl ithuvare 10cr share kanditillatha teamsa oppam 11cr sharae ullunu paryunath


Ejjathi ...👏👏

Sent from my Lenovo A7020a48 using Tapatalk

----------


## BASH1982

> നീരാളി ഒന്നിരങ്ങട്ടെ...വീണ്ടും ക്കേൾക്കാം "ആ പഴയ ലാലിനെ തിരിച്ചു കിട്ടി" പ്രയോഗം.......


Van commody arunnu pazhaya lalettan avasanam angerkku thanne vannu parayendi vannu pazhaya lalinekanan pazhaya padangal kanan
Frustratione kurichu chila lal fans ivide parayunnathu kandu annyabhasha padam karanam thante padam kanan alukerunnilla ennu pathrasammelanam nadathi vilapicha athrem evideyum kanilla

----------


## Sidharthan

> KTM abhilash NS nalla status undennu Kandu..Someone can confirm...
> Avide next week or 6th week anand/asha shift kittiyaal nannaayene..


Calicut pole avdem vendatarunnu metro..Alle ivde Pala posil Pala sizil varum picss.😂

Sent from my Lenovo A7020a48 using Tapatalk

----------


## Antonio

Ya ya..
Avide Kottayam theatres updates undallo ningalkku viswasayogyamayath

----------


## ACHOOTTY

> innele brazil thotu ille ? evenmarkku kazinja azchayile angu thothu oduthal porayirunno


Innale tholkkan aarnnel mathi aarnnu. Chey veruthe kurachu collection poyi kitti. Neymarkku mookku podi vangikkanulla kaasu aanelum. Kaasu kaasu aanallo.

----------


## Iyyer The Great

> Calicut pole avdem vendatarunnu metro..Alle ivde Pala posil Pala sizil varum picss.😂
> 
> Sent from my Lenovo A7020a48 using Tapatalk


Tvm pole tracking aayalum mathiyaayirunnu..oppam fans kandam vazhi odiyene 😂😂

----------


## Antonio

Oppam Aadhi MVT Ivar moonnu per aanu ente heros...moonum kwaadikalde mathram kanakku ullavaraanu

----------


## KOBRA

> Calicut pole avdem vendatarunnu metro..Alle ivde Pala posil Pala sizil varum picss.
> 
> Sent from my Lenovo A7020a48 using Tapatalk


TVmilum venam velliyude annan padathinte okke thallal ingu veliyil vannemarinnu .  :Laughing:   :Laughing:

----------


## KOBRA

> Oppam Aadhi MVT Ivar moonnu per aanu ente heros...moonum kwaadikalde mathram kanakku ullavaraanu


athum 340 showsil ninnum 75 kodi undakkunna heros anu  :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:

----------


## Iyyer The Great

> TVmilum venam velliyude annan padathinte okke thallal ingu veliyil vannemarinnu .


Tvm case comedy any..ASnu collection illennu kaanikkaan avar track cheythu...Track cheythu vannappo oppathekkaal collection aayi  :Ennekollu:

----------


## KOBRA

> Ejjathi ...
> 
> Sent from my Lenovo A7020a48 using Tapatalk


Athe athe ijjathi kuru pottol okke adyamyitu kanuvanu  :Laughing:   :Laughing:

----------


## KOBRA

> Tvm case comedy any..ASnu collection illennu kaanikkaan avar track cheythu...Track cheythu vannappo oppathekkaal collection aayi


ippozum track cheyunnundo atho nirthiyo  :Ennekollu:   :Ennekollu:  :Ennekollu:

----------


## ACHOOTTY

[QUOTE=Sidharthan;8335744]Calicut pole avdem vendatarunnu metro..Alle ivde Pala posil Pala sizil varum picss.😂

Sent from my Lenovo A7020a48 using Tapatalk[/QU

Oro jillayilim oro pageum undakki thalluwala thallunna collection vachu 75 cr undakkunna albudham ninte annante padsthine ullu. Baalki ullor okke avarkku pingamikal.

Adya day photo eduthu 25 day thudarchaysyi post cheyyunna camaramn venu vum sanghavum ullappo vere aaru photo pidikkaan.

----------


## KOBRA

> Tvm pole tracking aayalum mathiyaayirunnu..oppam fans kandam vazhi odiyene 


Annete complete padangalude thallu polinju kittum . 
1 l nu 1 kuppi enna kankkilanu anthony koduthu kondirikknnathu appole rajetten thllathirikkumo  :Ennekollu:  :Ennekollu:  :Ennekollu:

----------


## ACHOOTTY

> ippozum track cheyunnundo atho nirthiyo


Ini puthiya paripaadi.  Thalluwala collection vachu onnichu oru day idum. Kazhinja 20 divasathe enni paranju. Aarkku neram ithokke cheyyaan.

----------


## KOBRA

[QUOTE=ACHOOTTY;8335766]


> Calicut pole avdem vendatarunnu metro..Alle ivde Pala posil Pala sizil varum picss.
> 
> Sent from my Lenovo A7020a48 using Tapatalk[/QU
> 
> Oro jillayilim oro pageum undakki thalluwala thallunna collection vachu 75 cr undakkunna albudham ninte annante padsthine ullu. Baalki ullor okke avarkku pingamikal.
> 
> Adya day photo eduthu 25 day thudarchaysyi post cheyyunna camaramn venu vum sanghavum ullappo vere aaru photo pidikkaan.


Appole pinne vivaravakshakare bhudhi muttikendi varillalo  :Ennekollu:

----------


## ACHOOTTY

> Oppam Aadhi MVT Ivar moonnu per aanu ente heros...moonum kwaadikalde mathram kanakku ullavaraanu


Booloka thallinte 3 utharangal.

----------


## ACHOOTTY

[QUOTE=KOBRA;8335773]


> Appole pinne vivaravakshakare bhudhi muttikendi varillalo


Onnu budhi muttichu piller munthiri valli kappakka valli aayi.

----------


## KOBRA

> Ini puthiya paripaadi.  Thalluwala collection vachu onnichu oru day idum. Kazhinja 20 divasathe enni paranju. Aarkku neram ithokke cheyyaan.


ini ippole asaram avente tallu anu .   aven ini mukki mukki oru kanakkidum . pinne athanu asarayam. :Ennekollu:

----------


## moovybuf

> Sent from my Lenovo A7020a48 using Tapatalk[/QU
> 
> Oro jillayilim oro pageum undakki thalluwala thallunna collection vachu 75 cr undakkunna albudham ninte annante padsthine ullu. Baalki ullor okke avarkku pingamikal.
> 
> Adya day photo eduthu 25 day thudarchaysyi post cheyyunna camaramn venu vum sanghavum ullappo vere aaru photo pidikkaan.


Achootye..ivanmaarkk ningale marupadi thanneye patulloo...

----------


## HariGopal

> Booloka thallinte 3 utharangal.


unfortunately silver, bronze kondu thripthipedukaye nivrithi ullu. gold TGF adichille

----------


## ACHOOTTY

> Achootye..ivanmaarkk ningale marupadi thanneye patulloo...


Njan doze alpam kurachu.  Ee varsham thottu choriyanilla ennu prakhyapichathaa. Ennalum keri varum. Appo doze kurachh alpam kodukkum.

----------


## KOBRA

> unfortunately silver, bronze kondu thripthipedukaye nivrithi ullu. gold TGF adichille


Thallinte karyathil Permenent ayittu gold pinne annete kayil ayathu kondu athine arkkum kittum ennu thonnunilla :Ennekollu:

----------


## moovybuf

> unfortunately silver, bronze kondu thripthipedukaye nivrithi ullu. gold TGF adichille


അത് പിന്നെ സ്വാഭാവികം... ഒരു മത്സരം തുടങ്ങി വെച്ചാൽ പുതിയ വിജയികൾ ഉണ്ടാവുമല്ലോ...
തുടങ്ങി വെച്ചത് ആരാണ്?

----------


## Antonio

> Permenent ayittu gold pinne annete kayil ayathu kondu athine arkkum kittum ennu thonnunilla


Kalakkan ..kalakkalo kalakkan ..

----------


## ACHOOTTY

> unfortunately silver, bronze kondu thripthipedukaye nivrithi ullu. gold TGF adichille


75 cr inu mukalilo.   Athinu mukalil mikkavarum neerali aavum. Antony aanel.  Thallappante kireedam vere oralkkum avakasapedaan pattilla.

----------


## Antonio

> അത് പിന്നെ സ്വാഭാവികം... ഒരു മത്സരം തുടങ്ങി വെച്ചാൽ പുതിയ വിജയികൾ ഉണ്ടാവുമല്ലോ...
> തുടങ്ങി വെച്ചത് ആരാണ്?


Prithviraj aanennu Parayan pattilla..
Kaaranam mmade perilum ippo onnu edukkan pokuvalle...

----------


## HariGopal

> Thallinte karyathil Permenent ayittu gold pinne annete kayil ayathu kondu athine arkkum kittum ennu thonnunilla


oppam irangiyappo njanum ath vicharichatha. pakshe tgf, masterpiece oke ayit ikka athivegam bahudooram munnil ethi.

----------


## ACHOOTTY

> Thallinte karyathil Permenent ayittu gold pinne annete kayil ayathu kondu athine arkkum kittum ennu thonnunilla


Malabar gold motham kayyil alle.

----------


## ACHOOTTY

> oppam irangiyappo njanum ath vicharichatha. pakshe tgf, masterpiece oke ayit ikka athivegam bahudooram munnil ethi.


Etra odiyaalum 75 ethilla. Athu okke parakkuka aarnnille. Antonyum priyanum thalluwalsyum chernnu.

----------


## HariGopal

> അത് പിന്നെ സ്വാഭാവികം... ഒരു മത്സരം തുടങ്ങി വെച്ചാൽ പുതിയ വിജയികൾ ഉണ്ടാവുമല്ലോ...
> തുടങ്ങി വെച്ചത് ആരാണ്?


ente oru nigamanathil thallinte karyathil aarum mosham alla. but oppam ella limit cross cheythulla thallu aayirunnu. ath sammathikkan oru madiyum illa. 

pinne ikka fansinte suvisesham kettal ikka padangalk actual nekkalum 2 kodi kurache parayarullu ennu thonnipovum!

----------


## HariGopal

> Etra odiyaalum 75 ethilla. Athu okke parakkuka aarnnille. Antonyum priyanum thalluwalsyum chernnu.


fast and furious 20C marannath mosham ayipoyi

----------


## Antonio

> oppam irangiyappo njanum ath vicharichatha. pakshe tgf, masterpiece oke ayit ikka athivegam bahudooram munnil ethi.


2016 Nov Dec kaalaghattam..
Distribution entho strike kaaranam films release undayilla..Angane jomon MVT okke Matti..but October release aaya oru film aa time Ile oru  2 wks il 25 crore aanu -after 35-40days of release- collect cheythath..Official poster between these days undarunnu... 100 to 125...

----------


## KOBRA

> oppam irangiyappo njanum ath vicharichatha. pakshe tgf, masterpiece oke ayit ikka athivegam bahudooram munnil ethi.


Oppam irangiyappole vicharichollo , puli munthiri  okke erangiyapple onnu vicharikkan ulla time kittiyilliyo  :Ennekollu:  :Ennekollu:  allennkkil pinne kurachu koodi pirakilottu poyi casanova muthal onnu vicharikku :Ennekollu:  appole pinne clear aayiikolum

----------


## BIGBrother

> ente oru nigamanathil thallinte karyathil aarum mosham alla. but oppam ella limit cross cheythulla thallu aayirunnu. ath sammathikkan oru madiyum illa. 
> 
> pinne ikka fansinte suvisesham kettal ikka padangalk actual nekkalum 2 kodi kurache parayarullu ennu thonnipovum!


What abt puli and mvt thallu. Apol baki ullavarkum thallendi varum. Common alkarude idayil ee thallinu nalla reach anu. Ramaleela oppam and puli r the biggest thallals. Odiyan and neerali athu thakarkum. Abraham pole ooru initial vannl minimum 100 kodi clubil kettum. Samshayamundo

----------


## yathra

> ente oru nigamanathil thallinte karyathil aarum mosham alla. but oppam ella limit cross cheythulla thallu aayirunnu. ath sammathikkan oru madiyum illa. 
> 
> pinne ikka fansinte suvisesham kettal ikka padangalk actual nekkalum 2 kodi kurache parayarullu ennu thonnipovum!


Premem vetticha oppam limit thallu  :Ennekollu:

----------


## yathra

> Oppam irangiyappole vicharichollo , puli munthiri  okke erangiyapple onnu vicharikkan ulla time kittiyilliyo  allennkkil pinne kurachu koodi pirakilottu poyi casanova muthal onnu vicharikku appole pinne clear aayiikolum


 :Ennekollu:  :Ennekollu:

----------


## moovybuf

> ente oru nigamanathil thallinte karyathil aarum mosham alla. but oppam ella limit cross cheythulla thallu aayirunnu. ath sammathikkan oru madiyum illa. 
> 
> pinne ikka fansinte suvisesham kettal ikka padangalk actual nekkalum 2 kodi kurache parayarullu ennu thonnipovum!


നിങ്ങള് തുടങ്ങി വെച്ച്...പിടിച്ചു നിൽക്കാൻ മറ്റുള്ളവരും അത് തന്നെ ചെയ്യും... 
ഇനിയങ്ങോട്ട് കൂടുകയെ ഉള്ളൂ...
ഉള്ളത് പറയണമല്ലോ ഭായി.. തള്ളിന്റെ കാര്യത്തിൽ നിങ്ങടെ ടീം വേറെ ലെവൽ ആണ്...ബാക്കിയുള്ളവർ ഒക്കെ ഫൊള്ളവർസ് മാത്രം...

----------


## BIGBrother

Puli oke 100 clubinnu 150 clubilotu rayku ramanam oru chattam arunnu.  Aa teamsanu thallennu paranju irangiyirikunnath

----------


## HariGopal

> Oppam irangiyappole vicharichollo , puli munthiri  okke erangiyapple onnu vicharikkan ulla time kittiyilliyo  allennkkil pinne kurachu koodi pirakilottu poyi casanova muthal onnu vicharikku appole pinne clear aayiikolum



ee paranja pulikk show count 40K undennu thonunu, multi collection 4C. perinenkilum parayan tracked ayittula enthelum und. allathe motham air alla  :Smile:  

oru saada family padam aya munthirik kittiya show count and multi collection polum chila fastest 20c padangalk kitiyilallo ennulath vere ashwasam.

----------


## BIGBrother

> നിങ്ങള് തുടങ്ങി വെച്ച്...പിടിച്ചു നിൽക്കാൻ മറ്റുള്ളവരും അത് തന്നെ ചെയ്യും... 
> ഇനിയങ്ങോട്ട് കൂടുകയെ ഉള്ളൂ...
> ഉള്ളത് പറയണമല്ലോ ഭായി.. തള്ളിന്റെ കാര്യത്തിൽ നിങ്ങടെ ടീം വേറെ ലെവൽ ആണ്...ബാക്കിയുള്ളവർ ഒക്കെ ഫൊള്ളവർസ് മാത്രം...


Odiyan oke enna oru thallarikum.

----------


## ACHOOTTY

> Oppam irangiyappole vicharichollo , puli munthiri  okke erangiyapple onnu vicharikkan ulla time kittiyilliyo  allennkkil pinne kurachu koodi pirakilottu poyi casanova muthal onnu vicharikku appole pinne clear aayiikolum


Enna pinne 1 il ninnu thudangaam.  Rasathanthram.
Antonyude aisharyam thudangiyathh avide ninnu

----------


## HariGopal

> നിങ്ങള് തുടങ്ങി വെച്ച്...പിടിച്ചു നിൽക്കാൻ മറ്റുള്ളവരും അത് തന്നെ ചെയ്യും... 
> ഇനിയങ്ങോട്ട് കൂടുകയെ ഉള്ളൂ...
> ഉള്ളത് പറയണമല്ലോ ഭായി.. തള്ളിന്റെ കാര്യത്തിൽ നിങ്ങടെ ടീം വേറെ ലെവൽ ആണ്...ബാക്കിയുള്ളവർ ഒക്കെ ഫൊള്ളവർസ് മാത്രം...


njanum anganeya vichariche, pakshe ippo scene mariyille.

----------


## Kannadi

Paavangalllllllll
Kazhutha kaamam karanju theerkkum

Sent from my SM-G610F using Tapatalk

----------


## KOBRA

> *ente oru nigamanathil thallinte karyathil aarum mosham alla.* but oppam ella limit cross cheythulla thallu aayirunnu. ath sammathikkan oru madiyum illa. 
> 
> pinne ikka fansinte suvisesham kettal ikka padangalk actual nekkalum 2 kodi kurache parayarullu ennu thonnipovum!


but everest thallal lalfanse thaneyanu nadathunnthu kalakalanagalyi  :Laughing:

----------


## HariGopal

> but everest thallal lalfanse thaneyanu nadathunnthu kalakalanagalyi


yaa yaa ikka fans pinne krithyam audit cheytha collection mathrame parayarullu enn aarka ariyathe

----------


## BIGBrother

> ee paranja pulikk show count 40K undennu thonunu, multi collection 4C. perinenkilum parayan tracked ayittula enthelum und. allathe motham air alla  
> 
> oru saada family padam aya munthirik kittiya show count and multi collection polum chila fastest 20c padangalk kitiyilallo ennulath vere ashwasam.


Fastest 20 cr initial kitiyathu kondu. Annante padangal thalli kettiya show countumayi compare venda.

----------


## BIGBrother

> njanum anganeya vichariche, pakshe ippo scene mariyille.


Vakukalku shakthi porallo  :Laughing:

----------


## roshy

> Athalla 2 theayreil odunna padam. Wrong collection frm apsara aayittum 2 um cherthu 11 laks undu. 3 rd week. Actual vannal 15 sure aanu.
> 
> Ennittu aanu oru theatreinte kanakkum vachu HO alakkunney. Appo appurathu theatreil 52% ho alla. Hahahaha ejjadhi duranthangal.


തൊട്ടടുത്തു റീഗലിലും കളിക്കുന്നുണ്ട്

----------


## KOBRA

> ee paranja pulikk show count 40K undennu thonunu, multi collection 4C. perinenkilum parayan tracked ayittula enthelum und. allathe motham air alla  
> 
> oru saada family padam aya munthirik kittiya show count and multi collection polum chila fastest 20c padangalk kitiyilallo ennulath vere ashwasam.


Ithellam undayittum kittiyathu 80 + alle total business . Athinte double 150 cr akki thllaiatu aranu :Ennekollu: 
Ithinanu Everest thallal ennu paryunnathu . appole pine film industry e calculator upyogichu angu thallu thudangi  :Laughing:

----------


## ACHOOTTY

> നിങ്ങള് തുടങ്ങി വെച്ച്...പിടിച്ചു നിൽക്കാൻ മറ്റുള്ളവരും അത് തന്നെ ചെയ്യും... 
> ഇനിയങ്ങോട്ട് കൂടുകയെ ഉള്ളൂ...
> ഉള്ളത് പറയണമല്ലോ ഭായി.. തള്ളിന്റെ കാര്യത്തിൽ നിങ്ങടെ ടീം വേറെ ലെവൽ ആണ്...ബാക്കിയുള്ളവർ ഒക്കെ ഫൊള്ളവർസ് മാത്രം...


Oppam thallu start cheytha time ente oru post aathreadil ittirunnu.

Ini box office oppathinu munpu, sesham ennariyappedum ennu. Puthiya oru calculatorum.

Athu correct aayi.

Promotion aavaam. Oru limit ille.

----------


## yathra

> but everest thallal lalfanse thaneyanu nadathunnthu kalakalanagalyi


 :Laughing:  :Laughing:

----------


## moovybuf

> njanum anganeya vichariche, pakshe ippo scene mariyille.


തള്ളിയ പടങ്ങളുടെ കണക്ക് എടുതാലോ...ആരാ സീൻ മാറിയത് എന്ന് വ്യക്തമാവും..

എബ്രഹാം നിങ്ങടെ പടമാണെങ്കിൽ ഇപ്പൊ ഒരു 75 കോടി ആയിട്ടുണ്ടാവും...ഒപ്പത്തിന് തള്ളിയത് വെച്ച് നോക്കുമ്പോ...ഫൈനൽ 100 കോടിയും..

----------


## ACHOOTTY

> തൊട്ടടുത്തു റീഗലിലും കളിക്കുന്നുണ്ട്


Athu avide nikkatte. Athu nammal fixed aayi ittekkuvaa.  Tracked allatha thallu ivanmar idum pvs 50 lks, crown 30 laks ennokke from thalluwala source. Appo oru vedikkayi immalu regal irakkum.

----------


## ACHOOTTY

> Puli oke 100 clubinnu 150 clubilotu rayku ramanam oru chattam arunnu.  Aa teamsanu thallennu paranju irangiyirikunnath


Hanuman lankayilekku chadunna pole aayirunnu athu.

----------


## KOBRA

> Oppam thallu start cheytha time ente oru post aathreadil ittirunnu.
> 
> Ini box office oppathinu munpu, sesham ennariyappedum ennu. Puthiya oru calculatorum.
> 
> Athu correct aayi.
> 
> Promotion aavaam. Oru limit ille.


Ellam pottennu vekkam thallatte movieyude promotionnte bhagamayi thalli marikkatte ennu vekkam . 
vere arakkum movie promotion nadathikoode annerem avenamarkku krimikadi thudangum  :Laughing:   :Laughing:  :Laughing:

----------


## Keelezi Achu

Abraham kondu oru gunam enthaanu undaayathu ennu vachaal... oppam, MVT okke exposed aayi..

 Ippo fans thanne parayaunnu athu tallaayirunnu ennu..

----------


## moovybuf

> Oppam thallu start cheytha time ente oru post aathreadil ittirunnu.
> 
> Ini box office oppathinu munpu, sesham ennariyappedum ennu. Puthiya oru calculatorum.
> 
> Athu correct aayi.
> 
> Promotion aavaam. Oru limit ille.


പുലി 10ഇന്റെ മൾട്ടിപ്പിൾ ആയിരുന്നു...90 100 110....അങ്ങനെ അവസാനം 150 ഇല് നിർത്തിയത് മഹാ ഭാഗ്യം...

----------


## moovybuf

> Odiyan oke enna oru thallarikum.


പേടിക്കണ്ട...അതിന്റെ ഒരു curtain raiser കൊച്ചുണ്ണി ഇരങ്ങുമ്പോ കാണാം

----------


## roshy

> oppam irangiyappole vicharichollo , puli munthiri  okke erangiyapple onnu vicharikkan ulla time kittiyilliyo  Allennkkil pinne kurachu koodi pirakilottu poyi casanova muthal onnu vicharikku Appole pinne clear aayiikolum


ih രസ തന്ത്രം മറക്കരുത്

----------


## HariGopal

> Fastest 20 cr initial kitiyathu kondu. Annante padangal thalli kettiya show countumayi compare venda.



40Kil oru 10 antony valipicha vakayil kalayam, ennalum bakki

----------


## ShahSM

> Release nu munpulla chori..
> 
> 
> ..
> Trailer vannappo 
> 
> ..
> Release cheytha divasam after first reports 
> 
> ...


ഇത് മറ്റേ ത്രെഡിൽ ഇട്!

Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk

----------


## roshy

> പേടിക്കണ്ട...അതിന്റെ ഒരു curtain raiser കൊച്ചുണ്ണി ഇരങ്ങുമ്പോ കാണാം



തുടങ്ങി വെച്ചല്ലോ പോസ്റ്ററിൽ തന്നെ 45 cr ബഡ്ജറ് 😮

----------


## HariGopal

> Ithellam undayittum kittiyathu 80 + alle total business . Athinte double 150 cr akki thllaiatu aranu
> Ithinanu Everest thallal ennu paryunnathu . appole pine film industry e calculator upyogichu angu thallu thudangi



appo athinte pakuthi polum illatha ikka padangalde avastha oohikkalo alle :) 

btw, 80+ valare koodipoyi. ichira kurachal upakaram ayirunnu

----------


## ikka

PVR & Cinemax good booking today...Expect atleast 50%from multies, 2.8L today!!!

----------


## saamy

> ee paranja pulikk show count 40K undennu thonunu, multi collection 4C. perinenkilum parayan tracked ayittula enthelum und. allathe motham air alla  
> 
> oru saada family padam aya munthirik kittiya show count and multi collection polum chila fastest 20c padangalk kitiyilallo ennulath vere ashwasam.


Ikkak 8k oke kitty bro santhoshamayile pand paranja sangadam ippolum orkunu asif alik vere 8k ,:(

----------


## roshy

ഇക്കാക്ക് clt 1cr മൂവി ഇല്ല എന്ന് പറയുന്നത് എന്തടിസ്ഥാനത്തിലാണ് ??കാലിക്കറ്റ് കളക്ഷൻ ത്രെഡ് ചെക്ക് ചെയ്യൂ.BTR കൈരളി ,ശ്രീ 78 lakh  വന്നു ,ഫിലിം സിറ്റി 25 lakh .ടോട്ടൽ 1.03 cr പ്ലസ് ഉണ്ടാകും 👌👌സിംഗിൾ തീയേറ്ററിൽ ഇല്ലെന്നേ ഉള്ളു

----------


## Manoj

Aahaa Annan fans veendum pongiyo, Calicut aanu പ്രശ്നമെങ്കിൽ അപ്സര കളക്ഷൻ തെറ്റാണ്, ഏകദേശം കണക്ക് എന്നൊക്കെ പറഞ്ഞാണ് കൊടുത്തെക്കുന്നത്, 44 നു മുകളിൽ ഉണ്ട് അപ്സര, മെട്രോ കൊടുത്തത് company കൊടുത്ത കളക്ഷൻ അല്ല

----------


## ikka

Today planned second time with family njarakkal majestic 3.30pm!!!

----------


## Krish nair

> Ikkak 8k oke kitty bro santhoshamayile pand paranja sangadam ippolum orkunu asif alik vere 8k ,:(


അത് തകർത്തു സഹോദരാ.... ഞാനും ഓർക്കുന്നു ഇക്കാക്ക് 8k കിട്ടില്ല എന്ന് പറഞ്ഞു ബഹളം, പിന്നെ കളക്ഷൻ വന്നപ്പോൾ ഷോ കൗണ്ടില്ല ennaparathi, അപ്പോൾ ഷോ count 10k,12k ആയപ്പോൾ കളക്ഷന്റെ കാര്യത്തിൽ പരാതി... ഇവിടെ ആരോ പറഞ്ഞത് പോലെ ഇക്ക പടം വിജയിക്കുന്നത് സഹിക്കാൻ ഇവർക്ക് പാടാണ്.... As i said earlier its the high time to complement ikka and lal fan each other...

----------


## Antonio

> 40Kil oru 10 antony valipicha vakayil kalayam, ennalum bakki


35 days kazhinju 50 days aakumbol nediya 25 crore ethu kanakkilaanu

----------


## Antonio

> അത് തകർത്തു സഹോദരാ.... ഞാനും ഓർക്കുന്നു ഇക്കാക്ക് 8k കിട്ടില്ല എന്ന് പറഞ്ഞു ബഹളം, പിന്നെ കളക്ഷൻ വന്നപ്പോൾ ഷോ കൗണ്ടില്ല ennaparathi, അപ്പോൾ ഷോ count 10k,12k ആയപ്പോൾ കളക്ഷന്റെ കാര്യത്തിൽ പരാതി... ഇവിടെ ആരോ പറഞ്ഞത് പോലെ ഇക്ക പടം വിജയിക്കുന്നത് സഹിക്കാൻ ഇവർക്ക് പാടാണ്.... As i said earlier its the high time to complement ikka and lal fan each other...


Psychosis il ninnu neurosis lekkulla oru apakadamaya state

----------


## ACHOOTTY

> Aahaa Annan fans veendum pongiyo, Calicut aanu പ്രശ്നമെങ്കിൽ അപ്സര കളക്ഷൻ തെറ്റാണ്, ഏകദേശം കണക്ക് എന്നൊക്കെ പറഞ്ഞാണ് കൊടുത്തെക്കുന്നത്, 44 നു മുകളിൽ ഉണ്ട് അപ്സര, മെട്രോ കൊടുത്തത് company കൊടുത്ത കളക്ഷൻ അല്ല


Paavam hold over veeranmaarude rodhanam okke waste aayallo.

Appozhe aa 1st week mistake correct cheythittilla. Athum koode cherthu adutha week vannaal unnikalude annalkil.ittu kodukkaarnnu. Varuvo?

----------


## shivankuty

> 35 days kazhinju 50 days aakumbol nediya 25 crore ethu kanakkilaanu


30mathe divsm aanu puli 100cr declare chyunath..athyath GCC release chyth aadya weekend kazhnjpol...adya weekends 13cr ntho aayrnu fig...Fk twitter pagil kidapond...pineedu GCC final 30cr...pinne UK +us okke aa weekilanu release chythath..avdnu thanne 3.5cr+ und...koode kerala runm...125cr varilae??
Oru eg paryam...puli 100 kodi adkmbol kochi multi fig 3cr somthng aanu..total 4.3cr..pineedum avdnu 1.3cr nedi...ennu vecha ikkayude avdthe top grossernu 5 or 10 lacs kuravu
Calicut single screenlm pinned aethand 60 lacs+ vanitund...ennu vecha ivdthe pala bbdem total collection 30 dvsm kazhnjum avdnu vanitund
Ivde thane trackya Aries carnival okke nkya manslavum

----------


## ACHOOTTY

> Ellam pottennu vekkam thallatte movieyude promotionnte bhagamayi thalli marikkatte ennu vekkam . 
> vere arakkum movie promotion nadathikoode annerem avenamarkku krimikadi thudangum


Athu ippo entha parayjvaa.....

Ee swathanthram ente janmavakasam aanu ennu pandu immade lokmanya tilakji paranjittundallo.

Athu pole thallum valippikkalum avarude jammavskasam aanu. 

Ini royalti chodhikkum antony.  10 cr thalliyaal 1 cr antonyde pazhaya padathil cherkkum.

Eg: oppam 76 cr aavum.  Pandu premam ethiyappo ithu pole indarnnathu orma ille

----------


## Antonio

> 30mathe divsm aanu puli 100cr declare chyunath..athyath GCC release chyth aadya weekend kazhnjpol...adya weekends 13cr ntho aayrnu fig...Fk twitter pagil kidapond...pineedu GCC final 30cr...pinne UK +us okke aa weekilanu release chythath..avdnu thanne 3.5cr+ und...koode kerala runm...125cr varilae??
> Oru eg paryam...puli 100 kodi adkmbol kochi multi fig 3cr somthng aanu..total 4.3cr..pineedum avdnu 1.3cr nedi...ennu vecha ikkayude avdthe top grossernu 5 or 10 lacs kuravu
> Calicut single screenlm pinned aethand 60 lacs+ vanitund...ennu vecha ivdthe pala bbdem total collection 30 dvsm kazhnjum avdnu vanitund
> Ivde thane trackya Aries carnival okke nkya manslavum


125 crore total allalo..athu 150 Alle..
Dec first week il 25 crore Appo aayi athum 2 weeks.. 15 days 25 kwaadikal ennal per day 1.5 crore ..athum after 30 days... Keralathile Ella single screens um nalla strong aayi poyi..Ethra aarunnu aa time show count?

----------


## perumal

> Ellam pottennu vekkam thallatte movieyude promotionnte bhagamayi thalli marikkatte ennu vekkam . 
> vere arakkum movie promotion nadathikoode annerem avenamarkku krimikadi thudangum


Well said  :Laughing:   :Laughing:

----------


## perumal

> 30mathe divsm aanu puli 100cr declare chyunath..athyath GCC release chyth aadya weekend kazhnjpol...adya weekends 13cr ntho aayrnu fig...Fk twitter pagil kidapond...pineedu GCC final 30cr...pinne UK +us okke aa weekilanu release chythath..avdnu thanne 3.5cr+ und...koode kerala runm...125cr varilae??
> Oru eg paryam...puli 100 kodi adkmbol kochi multi fig 3cr somthng aanu..total 4.3cr..pineedum avdnu 1.3cr nedi...ennu vecha ikkayude avdthe top grossernu 5 or 10 lacs kuravu
> Calicut single screenlm pinned aethand 60 lacs+ vanitund...ennu vecha ivdthe pala bbdem total collection 30 dvsm kazhnjum avdnu vanitund
> Ivde thane trackya Aries carnival okke nkya manslavum


Simple ayi chodichote...puli day 1,day 2 ,day 3 ethra  :Laughing:

----------


## misbah7722

Show increase

1. Koothathukulam v cinemas 3 shows
2. Irinjalakkuda chembakassery Cinemas 3 shows
3. Kattakada swaralaya 4 shows
4. Edappal sharada 3 shows 
5. Kothamangalm ann 2 shows 
6. Tvm mot carnival vip 1 show added 
7. From tomorrow greenfield carnival 4 shows 
8. Thaikulam karthika 4 shows 
9. Kollam G max 3 shows 


    @ACHOOTTY aa uodated list onn idumo

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk

----------


## ACHOOTTY

> Simple ayi chodichote...puli day 1,day 2 ,day 3 ethra


Mathiyakkadey. Viddithangalkku vazhi kodukkathe.

----------


## shivankuty

> 125 crore total allalo..athu 150 Alle..
> Dec first week il 25 crore Appo aayi athum 2 weeks.. 15 days 25 kwaadikal ennal per day 1.5 crore ..athum after 30 days... Keralathile Ella single screens um nalla strong aayi poyi..Ethra aarunnu aa time show count?


Kerala collectn aanu 25cr ennu parnjo???illalo
100 kodi kazhnj 20 divsm kazhnjanu 125cr varunath...GCC&row thanne oru 15cr+ vanitundavam...puliku 20 divsm kond 10cr varanano paadu keralthil...30-50 daysle kochi multi around 70 lacs aayrnu...Aries around 60..ivdthe update nkypzhanu kandth...actually noteban illayrnel kurekoode munnae ayenae

----------


## Kaliyarmadam Giri

> Simple ayi chodichote...puli day 1,day 2 ,day 3 ethra


Budget etra, thallu etra keralathil matram etra thalli
 :Ennekollu:  :Ennekollu:  :Ennekollu:

----------


## ACHOOTTY

> Show increase
> 
> 1. Koothathukulam v cinemas 3 shows
> 2. Irinjalakkuda chembakassery Cinemas 3 shows
> 3. Kattakada swaralaya 4 shows
>  @ACHOOTTY aa uodated list onn idumo
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


Pahe no. 1458. Copy cheythu add cheyyu

----------


## Mike

> Show increase
> 
> 1. Koothathukulam v cinemas 3 shows
> 2. Irinjalakkuda chembakassery Cinemas 3 shows
> 3. Kattakada swaralaya 4 shows
>  @ACHOOTTY aa uodated list onn idumo
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk

----------


## shivankuty

> Simple ayi chodichote...puli day 1,day 2 ,day 3 ethra


First day matram und..around 880 shows...pineedangotu onnum track chythitla...ivdthe updatelm angne thanne...just 750 shows/day ennu ittitae ullu...not daily break show counts
Third day around 930 shows unofficially kalichtund...viswasiklnrym...parnjne ullu

----------


## misbah7722

From TODAY  (7/7/1 :Cool: 
Abrahaminte Sandhathikal 

EVM TALKIES 
2   SHOWS  ( 6 pm, 9 pm )

കോതമംഗലം ns ഉണ്ടായത് maatti fs and ss aaki ഇരിക്കുന്നു 

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk

----------


## Iyyer The Great

> 





> From TODAY  (7/7/1
> Abrahaminte Sandhathikal 
> 
> EVM TALKIES 
> 2   SHOWS  ( 6 pm, 9 pm )
> 
> കോതമംഗലം ns ഉണ്ടായത് maatti fs and ss aaki ഇരിക്കുന്നു 
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


2 new HO centres spotted

----------


## Iyyer The Great

400 shows aayille..  :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## Antonio

> Kerala collectn aanu 25cr ennu parnjo???illalo
> 100 kodi kazhnj 20 divsm kazhnjanu 125cr varunath...GCC&row thanne oru 15cr+ vanitundavam...puliku 20 divsm kond 10cr varanano paadu keralthil...30-50 daysle kochi multi around 70 lacs aayrnu...Aries around 60..ivdthe update nkypzhanu kandth...actually noteban illayrnel kurekoode munnae ayenae


GCC n ROI okke ippol ningalu Abraham nu parayunna pole authentic aano??

----------


## perumal

> First day matram und..around 880 shows...pineedangotu onnum track chythitla...ivdthe updatelm angne thanne...just 750 shows/day ennu ittitae ullu...not daily break show counts
> Third day around 930 shows unofficially kalichtund...viswasiklnrym...parnjne ullu


Trackal onum choyichila  :Laughing:  trackal vech ano puli kerala 85 kwodi...ww 150 kwodi enoke adich vidune...first three days split up engana  :Laughing:  ethra ninga paranja gross!! 



first day show oke run kazinj tgf irakiyapo itta updated udayip ale challapam vazhi   :Ennekollu:

----------


## Antonio

> First day matram und..around 880 shows...pineedangotu onnum track chythitla...ivdthe updatelm angne thanne...just 750 shows/day ennu ittitae ullu...not daily break show counts
> Third day around 930 shows unofficially kalichtund...viswasiklnrym...parnjne ullu


Ivide tracked alle??
Mission impossible ennoru bro marana Updates aarunnu aa thread il..

----------


## shameenls

Day 20 4 pm ഷോ. Front ഒരു row മാത്രം ബാക്കി. അതും ഇപ്പോൾ spot booking ആകേണ്ടതാണ്. 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk

----------


## ACHOOTTY

> Day 20 4 pm ഷോ. Front ഒരു row മാത്രം ബാക്കി. അതും ഇപ്പോൾ spot booking ആകേണ്ടതാണ്. 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


Hold over multi

----------


## Iyyer The Great

> Day 20 4 pm ഷോ. Front ഒരു row മാത്രം ബാക്കി. അതും ഇപ്പോൾ spot booking ആകേണ്ടതാണ്. 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


Ithu Sunday aayirikkum...onnukoodi nokkikke... Sunday mathre ithinu collection ullu  :Kettoda:

----------


## Antonio

> Ithu Sunday aayirikkum...onnukoodi nokkikke... Sunday mathre ithinu collection ullu


Nooo..
Ithu vere etho padathinte aanu

----------


## Akhil krishnan

PVR and Cinemax 7.15pm Shows




Sent from my ZUK Z1 using Tapatalk

----------


## Sidharthan

> 30mathe divsm aanu puli 100cr declare chyunath..athyath GCC release chyth aadya weekend kazhnjpol...adya weekends 13cr ntho aayrnu fig...Fk twitter pagil kidapond...pineedu GCC final 30cr...pinne UK +us okke aa weekilanu release chythath..avdnu thanne 3.5cr+ und...koode kerala runm...125cr varilae??
> Oru eg paryam...puli 100 kodi adkmbol kochi multi fig 3cr somthng aanu..total 4.3cr..pineedum avdnu 1.3cr nedi...ennu vecha ikkayude avdthe top grossernu 5 or 10 lacs kuravu
> Calicut single screenlm pinned aethand 60 lacs+ vanitund...ennu vecha ivdthe pala bbdem total collection 30 dvsm kazhnjum avdnu vanitund
> Ivde thane trackya Aries carnival okke nkya manslavum


Mindatirukunata broi nallate..ivde aarum Puli 150cr ennum,oppam 75crum ennum paranjitila..nammale paranjate tracked itra unde..so overall itra itra vannekaam ennane😌ivanmaare atonum nokila..evdelum arelum entelum parayaan nikua..thallenne parayaan..

Sent from my Lenovo A7020a48 using Tapatalk

----------


## Akhil krishnan

Thripunithara Central 9.30 pm Show And Pan Cinemas 8.40pm Show



Sent from my ZUK Z1 using Tapatalk

----------


## Akhil krishnan

Aries 6.45 and 10pm Show



Sent from my ZUK Z1 using Tapatalk

----------


## Antonio

> Mindatirukunata broi nallate..ivde aarum Puli 150cr ennum,oppam 75crum ennum paranjitila..nammale paranjate tracked itra unde..so overall itra itra vannekaam ennane😌ivanmaare atonum nokila..evdelum arelum entelum parayaan nikua..thallenne parayaan..
> 
> Sent from my Lenovo A7020a48 using Tapatalk


Puli 150 ennu FK paranjathallaa..Asianet ilum posters ilum Newspapers lum paranjathaa... Appo athallee official..
Athupole Ramaleela 80 n Aadhi 50 ithokke posters n flex ullathaanu..

Athee pole TGF n MP okke avarude makers paranjathalle ningal choriyarullath ivide.. money spinner ennokke
So chodichu..

----------


## shameenls

> First day matram und..around 880 shows...pineedangotu onnum track chythitla...ivdthe updatelm angne thanne...just 750 shows/day ennu ittitae ullu...not daily break show counts
> Third day around 930 shows unofficially kalichtund...viswasiklnrym...parnjne ullu


Just എന്നൊന്നും അല്ല ചേട്ടാ. 757 ഷോസ് എന്ന് currect ട്രാക്ക് ചെയ്തിട്ടുണ്ടാരുന്നു. ഇവിടെയും മറ്റേ ഊള സല്ലാപത്തിലും നിങ്ങടെ ഇപ്പോഴത്തെ ഫോറം വീൽസിലും ട്രാക്ക് ചെയ്തിട്ടുണ്ടാരുന്നു less than 760 എന്ന്. Pm ഒക്കെ ആദ്യ ദിവസം 145 അടുപ്പിച്ചു ഫാൻസ്* ഷോ+ സ്പെഷ്യൽ ഷോ ഉണ്ടായിരുന്നു. പിന്നെ എക്സ്ട്രാ ഷൊസും. സിമ്പിൾ ലോജിക് വെച്ച് ഈ 145 ഷോസ് രണ്ടാമത്തെയും മൂന്നാമത്തെയും ദിവസം ഇല്ലായിരുന്നു. അങ്ങനെ നോക്കുമ്പോൾ 720 ഷോ അടുപ്പിചെ ഉണ്ടായിരുന്നുള്ളൂ. പക്ഷെ അതിനു പകരം ആദ്യ ദിവസത്തേക്കാൾ എക്സ്ട്രാ ഷോകൾ ആഡ് ചെയ്തിട്ടുണ്ടാരുന്നു. അത് എല്ലാം ചേർത്താണ് 757. നമ്മുടെ ട്രാക്കിംഗ് പേജിൽ പോയി നോക്കിയാൽ കാണാം. വേണേൽ നിങ്ങടെ ഫോറം വീൽസിൽ പോയാലും കാണാം. പിന്നെ tgf ഇറങ്ങുന്നതിനു 3 ദിവസം മുന്പെ മറ്റേ ഊള സല്ലാപം അണ്ണന്മാർ അയ്യോ പ്രൊഡ്യൂസർ ഇപ്പൊ ഞങ്ങക്ക് exclusive റിപ്പോർട്ട് തന്നേയ് മൂന്നാം ദിവസം 932 ഷോസ് ഉണ്ടായിരുന്നേ എന്ന് പറഞ്ഞു നാണവും മാനവും ഇല്ലാതെ പോസ്റ്റ് ഇട്ടു. ഇൻ അതാണ് സത്യം 3 ഫോറങ്ങളും ട്രാക്ക് ചെയ്തത് തെറ്റാണു പ്രൊഡ്യൂസർ പറഞ്ഞതാണ് സത്യം എങ്കിൽ tgf ആദ്യ ദിവസം 958 ഷോ എന്ന് പ്രിറ്റിവിയും ഓഗസ്റ്റും പറഞ്ഞതും അംഗീകരിക്കേൻസി വരും. പിന്നെ പുലി 40 k ഷോസ് കളിച്ചു എന്നതിനും പ്രൂഫ്  ഇല്ലാതെ ആകും. കാരണം trustable അല്ലാത്ത trackers ആണല്ലോ അതും ട്രാക്ക് ചെയ്തത്. 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk

----------


## Kannadi

Ee updates onnum correct alla...
Ekm multy... pinne single screen full holdover aanu
Ethu aaro edit cheythekkuvaaaa
Satyammmmm

Sent from my SM-G610F using Tapatalk

----------


## Akhil krishnan

Carnival Greenfield 8.10pm Show



Sent from my ZUK Z1 using Tapatalk

----------


## Antonio

> Just എന്നൊന്നും അല്ല ചേട്ടാ. 757 ഷോസ് എന്ന് currect ട്രാക്ക് ചെയ്തിട്ടുണ്ടാരുന്നു. ഇവിടെയും മറ്റേ ഊള സല്ലാപത്തിലും നിങ്ങടെ ഇപ്പോഴത്തെ ഫോറം വീൽസിലും ട്രാക്ക് ചെയ്തിട്ടുണ്ടാരുന്നു less than 760 എന്ന്. Pm ഒക്കെ ആദ്യ ദിവസം 145 അടുപ്പിച്ചു ഫാൻസ്* ഷോ+ സ്പെഷ്യൽ ഷോ ഉണ്ടായിരുന്നു. പിന്നെ എക്സ്ട്രാ ഷൊസും. സിമ്പിൾ ലോജിക് വെച്ച് ഈ 145 ഷോസ് രണ്ടാമത്തെയും മൂന്നാമത്തെയും ദിവസം ഇല്ലായിരുന്നു. അങ്ങനെ നോക്കുമ്പോൾ 720 ഷോ അടുപ്പിചെ ഉണ്ടായിരുന്നുള്ളൂ. പക്ഷെ അതിനു പകരം ആദ്യ ദിവസത്തേക്കാൾ എക്സ്ട്രാ ഷോകൾ ആഡ് ചെയ്തിട്ടുണ്ടാരുന്നു. അത് എല്ലാം ചേർത്താണ് 757. നമ്മുടെ ട്രാക്കിംഗ് പേജിൽ പോയി നോക്കിയാൽ കാണാം. വേണേൽ നിങ്ങടെ ഫോറം വീൽസിൽ പോയാലും കാണാം. പിന്നെ tgf ഇറങ്ങുന്നതിനു 3 ദിവസം മുന്പെ മറ്റേ ഊള സല്ലാപം അണ്ണന്മാർ അയ്യോ പ്രൊഡ്യൂസർ ഇപ്പൊ ഞങ്ങക്ക് exclusive റിപ്പോർട്ട് തന്നേയ് മൂന്നാം ദിവസം 932 ഷോസ് ഉണ്ടായിരുന്നേ എന്ന് പറഞ്ഞു നാണവും മാനവും ഇല്ലാതെ പോസ്റ്റ് ഇട്ടു. ഇൻ അതാണ് സത്യം 3 ഫോറങ്ങളും ട്രാക്ക് ചെയ്തത് തെറ്റാണു പ്രൊഡ്യൂസർ പറഞ്ഞതാണ് സത്യം എങ്കിൽ tgf ആദ്യ ദിവസം 958 ഷോ എന്ന് പ്രിറ്റിവിയും ഓഗസ്റ്റും പറഞ്ഞതും അംഗീകരിക്കേൻസി വരും. പിന്നെ പുലി 40 k ഷോസ് കളിച്ചു എന്നതിനും പ്രൂഫ്  ഇല്ലാതെ ആകും. കാരണം trustable അല്ലാത്ത trackers ആണല്ലോ അതും ട്രാക്ക് ചെയ്തത്. 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


Pulimurugan Maximum number of shows I think was on first Sunday... aano??

----------


## Sidharthan

> Puli 150 ennu FK paranjathallaa..Asianet ilum posters ilum Newspapers lum paranjathaa... Appo athallee official..
> Athupole Ramaleela 80 n Aadhi 50 ithokke posters n flex ullathaanu..
> 
> Athee pole TGF n MP okke avarude makers paranjathalle ningal choriyarullath ivide.. money spinner ennokke
> So chodichu..


Ivde aarum ititile..Ningale thanne MP thread eduthe nokiko..apo kaananam😂

Sent from my Lenovo A7020a48 using Tapatalk

----------


## Akhil krishnan

Chennai 9.45pm




Sent from my ZUK Z1 using Tapatalk

----------


## perumal

> Just എന്നൊന്നും അല്ല ചേട്ടാ. 757 ഷോസ് എന്ന് currect ട്രാക്ക് ചെയ്തിട്ടുണ്ടാരുന്നു. ഇവിടെയും മറ്റേ ഊള സല്ലാപത്തിലും നിങ്ങടെ ഇപ്പോഴത്തെ ഫോറം വീൽസിലും ട്രാക്ക് ചെയ്തിട്ടുണ്ടാരുന്നു less than 760 എന്ന്. Pm ഒക്കെ ആദ്യ ദിവസം 145 അടുപ്പിച്ചു ഫാൻസ്* ഷോ+ സ്പെഷ്യൽ ഷോ ഉണ്ടായിരുന്നു. പിന്നെ എക്സ്ട്രാ ഷൊസും. സിമ്പിൾ ലോജിക് വെച്ച് ഈ 145 ഷോസ് രണ്ടാമത്തെയും മൂന്നാമത്തെയും ദിവസം ഇല്ലായിരുന്നു. അങ്ങനെ നോക്കുമ്പോൾ 720 ഷോ അടുപ്പിചെ ഉണ്ടായിരുന്നുള്ളൂ. പക്ഷെ അതിനു പകരം ആദ്യ ദിവസത്തേക്കാൾ എക്സ്ട്രാ ഷോകൾ ആഡ് ചെയ്തിട്ടുണ്ടാരുന്നു. അത് എല്ലാം ചേർത്താണ് 757. നമ്മുടെ ട്രാക്കിംഗ് പേജിൽ പോയി നോക്കിയാൽ കാണാം. വേണേൽ നിങ്ങടെ ഫോറം വീൽസിൽ പോയാലും കാണാം. പിന്നെ tgf ഇറങ്ങുന്നതിനു 3 ദിവസം മുന്പെ മറ്റേ ഊള സല്ലാപം അണ്ണന്മാർ അയ്യോ പ്രൊഡ്യൂസർ ഇപ്പൊ ഞങ്ങക്ക് exclusive റിപ്പോർട്ട് തന്നേയ് മൂന്നാം ദിവസം 932 ഷോസ് ഉണ്ടായിരുന്നേ എന്ന് പറഞ്ഞു നാണവും മാനവും ഇല്ലാതെ പോസ്റ്റ് ഇട്ടു. ഇൻ അതാണ് സത്യം 3 ഫോറങ്ങളും ട്രാക്ക് ചെയ്തത് തെറ്റാണു പ്രൊഡ്യൂസർ പറഞ്ഞതാണ് സത്യം എങ്കിൽ tgf ആദ്യ ദിവസം 958 ഷോ എന്ന് പ്രിറ്റിവിയും ഓഗസ്റ്റും പറഞ്ഞതും അംഗീകരിക്കേൻസി വരും. പിന്നെ പുലി 40 k ഷോസ് കളിച്ചു എന്നതിനും പ്രൂഫ്  ഇല്ലാതെ ആകും. കാരണം trustable അല്ലാത്ത trackers ആണല്ലോ അതും ട്രാക്ക് ചെയ്തത്. 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


 :Thumbup:  avar parayuna mathramanu sheri...avar thane ale pumu day 1 4cr um day 3 4.8cr enoke adich vitath..athonum thallal alla...60k per show vannalum thallilla...mohanlal padam ayond..ikka padam anel 40k per show mathram varu!!

----------


## Antonio

> Ivde aarum ititile..Ningale thanne MP thread eduthe nokiko..apo kaananam😂
> 
> Sent from my Lenovo A7020a48 using Tapatalk


Ok ok..
Appol Ivide aarum Puli 150 angeekarikkunnilla.. it's official..all agreed??

----------


## AJAY

> Abraham kondu oru gunam enthaanu undaayathu ennu vachaal... oppam, MVT okke exposed aayi..
> 
>  Ippo fans thanne parayaunnu athu tallaayirunnu ennu..


Sherikkum avanmar kudungi...pm thallal udaney exposed aakumennu thonnunnu.....

----------


## Akhil krishnan

Angamaly




Sent from my ZUK Z1 using Tapatalk

----------


## Sidharthan

> Ok ok..
> Appol Ivide aarum appol Puli 150 angeekarikkunnilla.. it's official..


Njan entayalum viswasikunila..arum 150cr pokki pidiche varumennum thonanila..130+ oke kaanumarikum elaam adakkam

Sent from my Lenovo A7020a48 using Tapatalk

----------


## misbah7722

Abrahaminte Sandhathikal - 4th week -405 sh /day*(Not final) (changes expecting)

1.Thiruvananthapuram - Ariesplex - 4 sh
2.Thiruvananthapuram - Kairali - 4 sh
3.Thiruvananthapuram -DeviPriya - 4 sh
4.Thiruvananthapuram - Carnival Mall - 6 sh
5. Thiruvananthapuram - Carnival Greenfield-4 sh
6.Kaliyikkavila - Sreekaleeswary - 4 sh
7.Pothenkode - M T -4 sh
8.Kadinamkulam - G Tracks - 4 sh
9.Kattakkada - Swaram - 4 sh
10.Attingal - Vaisakh - 4 sh
11.Varkala - S.R -2 sh
12.Kollam -Usha - 4 sh
13.Kollam - Gmax - 3 sh
14.Kollam -Carnival - 2 sh
15.Kollam - Partha - 4 sh
16.Shakthikulangara - Capithans - 2 sh
17.Nallila -JB cinemas - 4 sh
18.Punalur - Ramraj- 4 sh*
19.Kottarakkara - Minerva - 4 sh
20.Anchal - Archana -4 sh
21. Kadakkal - Sreedhanya - 4 sh
22.Karunagapally - Khans - 4 sh*
23.Karunagapally - Carnival - 2 sh
24.Pathanamthitta - Aishwarya - 4 sh
25.Ranni - Upasana - 4 sh
26.Panthalam - Trilok cinemas -2 sh
27.Alappuzha - Kairali - 4 sh
28.Mavellikkara - Prathibha - 4 sh*
29.Chengannur - C cinemas - 3 sh
30.Cherthala - Kairali - 4 sh
31.Harippad - SN -2- 2 sh
32.Kattanam - Ganam - 5 sh*
33.Eramallur - Sania - 3 sh
34.Kottayam - Abhilash - 4 sh
35.Changanassery - Abhinaya- 4 sh
36.Mundakkayam - RD cinemas- 4 sh
37.Pala - Universal - 4 sh
38.Thalayolaparambu - Carnival - 1 sh
39.Thalayolaparambu - Nice - 4 sh
40.Thodupuzha - Ashirvad - 3 sh
41.Thodupuzha - Silver Hills - 4 sh
42. Kattappana - Sagara-4 sh
43.Ernakulam - Kavitha - 4 sh
44.Eranakulam - PVR -5 sh
45.Eranakulam - Cinemax - 3 sh
46.Eranakulam - Q Cinemas -3 sh
47.Eranakuam - Pan Cinemas -2 sh
48.Edappalli - Vanitha - 4 sh
49.Njarakkal -Majestic -2 sh
50.Tripunithara - Central - 2 sh
51. Kochi - EVM -1 sh
52.Koothattukulam - V Cinema- 3 sh
53.Muvattupuzha - Issac - 3 sh
54.Muvattupuzha - Carnival GCM- 4 sh
55.Kothamangalam - Ann - 2 sh
56.Perumbavoor - EVM - 4 sh
57.North Paravoor - Kairali - 4 sh
58.Aluva - Casino -4 sh
59.Angamali - Carnival- 3 sh*
60.Thrissur - Kairali - 4 sh
61.Thrissur - Inox - 5 sh*
62.Viyoor - Deepa - 2 sh
63.Chalakkudy - Surabhi - 3 sh
64.Aamballur - Chandvi sreerama - 4 sh
65.Kodungallur - sreekaleeswary - 4 sh
66.Kodungallur - Carnival -2 sh
67.Irinjalakuda - Chembakassery - 3 sh
68.Mapranam - Varna - 4 sh
69.Thalikkulam - karthika-4 sh*
70.Guruvayoor - Devaki -2 sh*
71.Kunnamkulam - Bhavana-2 sh
72.Pazhayanoor - Shadows - 3 sh
73.Palakkadu - Priya - 4 sh
74.Shornur - Anurag - 3 sh
75.Pattambi - Dev - 2 sh*
76.Mannarkkad - New Prathibha - 3 sh
77.Vadakkencherry- Jayabharath -1 - 4 sh*
78.Malappuram - Rachana - 4 sh
79.Edappal - Sarada- 3 sh
80.Ponnani - Alankar - 3 sh
81.Kottakkal - Sangeeth - 4 sh
82.Perinthalmanna - Vismaya - 4 sh
83.Perinthalmanna - K C - 1 sh*
84.Tirur - Anugraha - 4 sh
85.Tanur - PVS Paradise - 4 sh
86.Manjeri - Devaki cinemas - 4 sh
87.Valancherry - Popular film city - 4 sh
88.Nilambur - Fairyland 1- 4 sh
89.Kozhikode - Apsara -4 sh
90.Kozhikode - Sree - 4 sh
91.Kozhikode - Regal - 4 sh
92.Mukkam -Rose cine palace - 4 sh
93.Ramanattukara - Surabhi - 2 sh
94.Vadakara -Ashoka - 4 sh
95.Koyilandi - Krishna - 4 sh
96.Baluserry - Sandhya - 3 sh
97.Batheri - Aishwarya -4 sh
98 Batheri - Film city - 5 sh
99.Mananthavadi - Jose - 4 sh
100.Kannur - Sagara - 4 sh
101.Thalassery - Liberty Little Paradise - 4 sh
102.Thalassery - Carnival - 3 sh
103.Koothuparambu - Baby - 2 sh
104.Iritty - New India paradise - 4 sh
105.Mattanur - Sahina - 3 sh
106.Thalipparamba - Alinkal - 4 sh
107.Payyanur - Sumangali cineplex - 4 sh
108.Payyanur - Shanthi carnival - 4 sh
109.Kasargod - Mehboob carnival - 4 sh
110.Kasargod - Moviemax - 4 sh
111.Kanhangad - Vinayaka Paraidse - 4 sh
112.Kanhangad -VGM -4 sh


3rd*week

113.Cherpulassery - Plaza - 4 sh


2nd*week

114. Varappuzha - M cinemas - 2 sh
115. Nooranadu - Swathy - 4 sh


1st*week

1.Goolikkadavu - Athulya - 3sh



Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk

----------


## Antonio

> Sherikkum avanmar kudungi...pm thallal udaney exposed aakumennu thonnunnu.....


Randamathe makanu vendi avar aadyathe makane udan thallipparayum.... October onwards..

----------


## Antonio

> Njan entayalum viswasikunila..arum 150cr pokki pidiche varumennum thonanila..130+ oke kaanumarikum elaam adakkam
> 
> Sent from my Lenovo A7020a48 using Tapatalk


Ee plus aanu issue..
Ella lalettan films lum ee plus und..
Ithaanu pinned 5 um 10um 20um crores kayattunne..

----------


## Iyyer The Great

405 shows per day in 4th week.. Gigantic blockbuster  :Band:

----------


## Akhil krishnan

Total Business Nearing 50Cr....

Sent from my ZUK Z1 using Tapatalk

----------


## perumal

> Sherikkum avanmar kudungi...pm thallal udaney exposed aakumennu thonnunnu.....


Expose ayi kond irikuvanalo..day 1 ,day 3 oke 60k 65k per show vech ale thalli vittath...  :Laughing:  namude mathramanu thallal ivatakalude logic vech...

Ivatakal ikka films nu 'anuvadhichu tharunna' 40k per show eduthal  150%+ thallu three days il nadanatund...aa level overall run extend cheithal ee 150% thalliyit undaya figure anu ee parayuna Kerala gross 87cr!!

----------


## perumal

> 405 shows per day in 4th week.. Gigantic blockbuster


Kidu...machan paranja pole only third film  to hav 400+ shows in fouth week  :Drum:

----------


## Rangeela

[QUOTE=shameenls;8335935]Day 20 4 pm ഷോ. Front ഒരു row മാത്രം ബാക്കി. അതും ഇപ്പോൾ spot booking ആകേണ്ടതാണ്. 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk[/QUOTEgood.....

----------


## Rangeela

> Kidu...machan paranja pole only third film  to hav 400+ shows in fouth week


 Athe!!! Veruthe kittiyath Alla, kittukayum Illa ikka film nu .... ith deserved aanu..

----------


## ACHOOTTY

> Abrahaminte Sandhathikal - 4th week -405 sh /day*(Not final) (changes expecting)
> 
> 1.Thiruvananthapuram - Ariesplex - 4 sh
> 2.Thiruvananthapuram - Kairali - 4 sh
> 3.Thiruvananthapuram -DeviPriya - 4 sh
> 4.Thiruvananthapuram - Carnival Mall - 6 sh
> 5. Thiruvananthapuram - Carnival Greenfield-4 sh
> 6.Kaliyikkavila - Sreekaleeswary - 4 sh
> 7.Pothenkode - M T -4 sh
> ...


400 sh 4 th week. Mega giga blockbuster.

----------


## GABBAR

> Njan entayalum viswasikunila..arum 150cr pokki pidiche varumennum thonanila..130+ oke kaanumarikum elaam adakkam
> 
> Sent from my Lenovo A7020a48 using Tapatalk


ഭായ് ഒന്ന് ചോദിച്ചോട്ടെ ലാലേട്ടന് 50 കോടി കടന്ന എത്ര പടം ഉണ്ട് ?

----------


## Rangeela

[QUOTE=Akhil krishnan;8335953]Chennai 9.45pm.... :Yo: 




Sent from my ZUK Z1 using Tapatalk[/QUOTE :Yo:

----------


## Antonio

> ഭായ് ഒന്ന് ചോദിച്ചോട്ടെ ലാലേട്ടന് 50 കോടി കടന്ന എത്ര പടം ഉണ്ട് ?


Drishyam
Oppam
Pulimurugan
MVT...more to come..
Pinne Pranav nte Aadhi...

Next question to us- Ikkakk 20 crore-athu thanne sammathikko-  kadanna ethra und??? 
Answer enthayalum avarkk athu  zero aakum...
Becoz oru collection num "njangal sammathikkoolla"..

----------


## Rangeela

[QUOTE=misbah7722;8335921]Show increase

1. Koothathukulam v cinemas 3 shows
2. Irinjalakkuda chembakassery Cinemas 3 shows
3. Kattakada swaralaya 4 shows
4. Edappal sharada 3 shows 
5. Kothamangalm ann 2 shows 
6. Tvm mot carnival vip 1 show added 
7. From tomorrow greenfield carnival 4 shows 
8. Thaikulam karthika 4 shows 
9. Kollam G max 3 shows 


    @ACHOOTTY aa uodated list onn idumo
 :Popcorn:  :Popcorn: 
Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk[/QUOTE

----------


## ACHOOTTY

> ഭായ് ഒന്ന് ചോദിച്ചോട്ടെ ലാലേട്ടന് 50 കോടി കടന്ന എത്ര പടം ഉണ്ട് ?


Enthoru mandan chodyam aanu hey.

After oppam avar thudangunnathu thanne 50 cr il ninnalle.

----------


## GABBAR

> Kerala collectn aanu 25cr ennu parnjo???illalo
> 100 kodi kazhnj 20 divsm kazhnjanu 125cr varunath...GCC&row thanne oru 15cr+ vanitundavam...puliku 20 divsm kond 10cr varanano paadu keralthil...30-50 daysle kochi multi around 70 lacs aayrnu...Aries around 60..ivdthe update nkypzhanu kandth...actually noteban illayrnel kurekoode munnae ayenae


ഈ പുലിമുരുകന്റ gcc കളക്ഷൻ ഒക്കെ ട്രാക്*ഡ്* ആണോ നിങ്ങൾ tracked collection മാത്രം വിശ്വസിക്കുന്ന ആൾക്കാർ അല്ലെ ?

----------


## AJAY

> Expose ayi kond irikuvanalo..day 1 ,day 3 oke 60k 65k per show vech ale thalli vittath...  namude mathramanu thallal ivatakalude logic vech...
> 
> Ivatakal ikka films nu 'anuvadhichu tharunna' 40k per show eduthal  150%+ thallu three days il nadanatund...aa level overall run extend cheithal ee 150% thalliyit undaya figure anu ee parayuna Kerala gross 87cr!!


Ee 87 cr tracked collection aano?

----------


## Jamesbond007

> Abrahaminte Sandhathikal - 4th week -405 sh /day*(Not final) (changes expecting)
> 
> 1.Thiruvananthapuram - Ariesplex - 4 sh
> 2.Thiruvananthapuram - Kairali - 4 sh
> 3.Thiruvananthapuram -DeviPriya - 4 sh
> 4.Thiruvananthapuram - Carnival Mall - 6 sh
> 5. Thiruvananthapuram - Carnival Greenfield-4 sh
> 6.Kaliyikkavila - Sreekaleeswary - 4 sh
> 7.Pothenkode - M T -4 sh
> ...


Kidilam  :thumright:

----------


## AJAY

> ഈ പുലിമുരുകന്റ gcc കളക്ഷൻ ഒക്കെ ട്രാക്*ഡ്* ആണോ നിങ്ങൾ tracked collection മാത്രം വിശ്വസിക്കുന്ന ആൾക്കാർ അല്ലെ ?


Oppom mvt okke tracked collection kanichu tharattey...dathalley dathinte oru dathu...

----------


## sudeepdayal

> Enthoru mandan chodyam aanu hey.
> 
> After oppam avar thudangunnathu thanne 50 cr il ninnalle.


Entammo ha ha., Chirich mathiyayi ithu vaayichit..


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Iyyer The Great

> Ee 87 cr tracked collection aano?


 :Ennekollu:

----------


## perumal

> Ee 87 cr tracked collection aano?


 :Biggrin:   :Biggrin:

----------


## Raja Sha

> Ee plus aanu issue..
> Ella lalettan films lum ee plus und..
> Ithaanu pinned 5 um 10um 20um crores kayattunne..


Athepole ella mammootty padathinum avarude vaka
Special minusum undu...

----------


## AJAY

> Randamathe makanu vendi avar aadyathe makane udan thallipparayum.... October onwards..


Daivamey...avatarum avengers okke track cheythu vecholu ...avashyam varum

----------


## Kaliyarmadam Giri

> Ee 87 cr tracked collection aano?


Alla ..... puli  keralathil 62cr kadannittilla. Sure anu.

----------


## GABBAR

> Oppom mvt okke tracked collection kanichu tharattey...dathalley dathinte oru dathu...


uae collection report boxoffice mojo യിൽ വരും അതിൽ പുലിയും ഒപ്പവും ഒന്നും വന്നിട്ടില്ല the great father ഉം മുന്തിരിയും ഒക്കെ വന്നിട്ട് ഉണ്ട് അതിൽ മുന്തിരിയെ ക്കാൾ കളക്ഷൻ TGF ആണ് ഇ box office mojo പ്രകാരം ഇക്കയുടെ tgf കളക്ഷൻ ഇത് വരെ ഒരു ലാലേട്ടൻ പടം പൊട്ടിച്ചട്ടില്ല ഇപ്പൊ എബ്രഹാം പൊട്ടിക്കുമെന്ന് തോനുന്നു

----------


## Raja Sha

Avarippol vaadichu vaadichu oppam, pulimurukan, mvt collection
Okke dinam prathi kuranju varikayanallo easwara...
Ingane poyal ellaa kalliyum velichathakumallo...

Vikramaaa...
Muthooo...
Odivaroo..

Enthenkilum tracked collection comedikal parayoo..
Thread iniyum active aakki njangale rasippikkoo...

----------


## The wrong one

Oru Abraham Irangiyappo athinte collection kurakkaan vendi 
1?Aadhi
2?Oppam
3?MVT
4?Pumu
Okke ippo avarkk thanne thallayi..!
..oru karyam appo clear ayi prashanam Lalettan padathinte collection alla,Ikka padathin collection kittunnathan...!!!

Sent from my SM-T231 using Tapatalk

----------


## yathra

Spi COIMBATORE sure hf  :Yeye:

----------


## AJAY

> Alla ..... puli  keralathil 62cr kadannittilla. Sure anu.


Anganey  veruthey parayaruthu.....tracked collection kittiyaley viswasikkullu...

----------


## ACHOOTTY

> Ee 87 cr tracked collection aano?


Yes. Ella railway trackil koodeyum nadannu thalluwala itta track collection aanu.

----------


## Kaliyarmadam Giri

> ഈ പുലിമുരുകന്റ gcc കളക്ഷൻ ഒക്കെ ട്രാക്*ഡ്* ആണോ നിങ്ങൾ tracked collection മാത്രം വിശ്വസിക്കുന്ന ആൾക്കാർ അല്ലെ ?


Kerala total collection thanne  tracked alla pinneya GCC ennekollu: :Ennekollu:  :Ennekollu:

----------


## Kaliyarmadam Giri

> Anganey  veruthey parayaruthu.....tracked collection kittiyaley viswasikkullu...


Ellavarum koodi  orale ingane panjikidaruthu.. :Nono:

----------


## melparambu

Ithu pole thanne aanu pandu kilukkatthine thalli 5 kodi aakkiyathu.. ippo athu 3 kodi aayittundu


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Antonio

> Yes. Ella railway trackil koodeyum nadannu thalluwala itta track collection aanu.


Ha ha..
Pwoli

----------


## Antonio

> ഈ പുലിമുരുകന്റ gcc കളക്ഷൻ ഒക്കെ ട്രാക്*ഡ്* ആണോ നിങ്ങൾ tracked collection മാത്രം വിശ്വസിക്കുന്ന ആൾക്കാർ അല്ലെ ?


Njanum chodichu.. reply vannilla
GCC okke enganeya??
ROI??

----------


## Kaliyarmadam Giri

> Yes. Ella railway trackil koodeyum nadannu thalluwala itta track collection aanu.


Adu kalakki

----------


## ACHOOTTY

> Daivamey...avatarum avengers okke track cheythu vecholu ...avashyam varum


Hey illa. Adutha padam odiyan aanu.  Cinema motham maya aanu. Collection okke mayajaalam aakum.

----------


## ACHOOTTY

> Ithu pole thanne aanu pandu kilukkatthine thalli 5 kodi aakkiyathu.. ippo athu 3 kodi aayittundu
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Annathe 5 kodi ennu vachaal innathe 500 kodi

----------


## PunchHaaji

> Drishyam
> Oppam
> Pulimurugan
> MVT...more to come..
> Pinne Pranav nte Aadhi...
> 
> Next question to us- Ikkakk 20 crore-athu thanne sammathikko-  kadanna ethra und??? 
> Answer enthayalum avarkk athu  zero aakum...
> Becoz oru collection num "njangal sammathikkoolla"..



Drishyam - *Premam irangum munpu vare 40 crore aayirunna drishyam collection. Premam, moidheen, AAA eni padangalude releasode thalli 75 cr vare ethichu. Fans onnu aanju pidichaal major mahadevante adutha pattala kadha irangum munpu drishyathe 150 cr-il ethikaam.* 
Oppam - *koodi vannal 30-35 aa oru range kaanum. Thalli 50 kadathi*
Pulimurugan - *Thalli thalli 150 koli vare thalli. Ee padathinu 100 kodi kittiyennu vishwasikkunna mandar ippozhum undo?*
MVT... - *Thallu kandu kannu thalli producer chechi vare fansinte thanthakku vilichu poyi.*
more to come.. - *aah. moru ozhichu njanganum choru thanneya unnunne..*
Pinne Pranav nte Aadhi... *Pranvinte karyam ividarellum chodichoo, kunjiraama...*

----------


## Antonio

Drishyam official tracked ethra und???

----------


## Antonio

> Drishyam - *Premam irangum munpu vare 40 crore aayirunna drishyam collection. Premam, moidheen, AAA eni padangalude releasode thalli 75 cr vare ethichu. Fans onnu aanju pidichaal major mahadevante adutha pattala kadha irangum munpu drishyathe 150 cr-il ethikaam.* 
> Oppam - *koodi vannal 30-35 aa oru range kaanum. Thalli 50 kadathi*
> Pulimurugan - *Thalli thalli 150 koli vare thalli. Ee padathinu 100 kodi kittiyennu vishwasikkunna mandar ippozhum undo?*
> MVT... - *Thallu kandu kannu thalli producer chechi vare fansinte thanthakku vilichu poyi.*
> more to come.. - *aah. moru ozhichu njanganum choru thanneya unnunne..*
> Pinne Pranav nte Aadhi... *Pranvinte karyam ividarellum chodichoo, kunjiraama...*


Lalettan nte payyan
Lalettan nte Antony production
Lalettan guest role..
Ithokke mathi... Nnnaaa thonnane

----------


## ACHOOTTY

> Drishyam - *Premam irangum munpu vare 40 crore aayirunna drishyam collection. Premam, moidheen, AAA eni padangalude releasode thalli 75 cr vare ethichu. Fans onnu aanju pidichaal major mahadevante adutha pattala kadha irangum munpu drishyathe 150 cr-il ethikaam.* 
> Oppam - *koodi vannal 30-35 aa oru range kaanum. Thalli 50 kadathi*
> Pulimurugan - *Thalli thalli 150 koli vare thalli. Ee padathinu 100 kodi kittiyennu vishwasikkunna mandar ippozhum undo?*
> MVT... - *Thallu kandu kannu thalli producer chechi vare fansinte thanthakku vilichu poyi.*
> more to come.. - *aah. moru ozhichu njanganum choru thanneya unnunne..*
> Pinne Pranav nte Aadhi... *Pranvinte karyam ividarellum chodichoo, kunjiraama...*


Aa kunjiramanu adya padathil immathiri thallanu enkil bhaviyil adya 500 cr avante peril aayirikkum.

----------


## The wrong one

BMS prakaram Oppam 5-6
Abraham 6-7

Sent from my SM-T231 using Tapatalk

----------


## ACHOOTTY

> BMS prakaram Oppam 5-6
> Abraham 6-7
> 
> Sent from my SM-T231 using Tapatalk


Athokke vitte. Ellam udaipu aanu.

----------


## Antonio

Thallu oru aashthana kalaaroopam aakiyallo ivide..full credit um ...

----------


## The wrong one

> Athokke vitte. Ellam udaipu aanu.


Udayippanenn ariyam..Chumma ittathaan,Poya ticketsinte kanakk enkilum avarude kayyil kaanumallo

Sent from my SM-T231 using Tapatalk

----------


## Mike

flight mathyakkiya ACHOOTTY ne kondu pnnem valedupicchu ...............  :Biggrin:

----------


## Deepu k

> Annathe 5 kodi ennu vachaal innathe 500 kodi


Oru marka thallayirunnu .irattiyolam thalli.innathe rate vachu 50 cr thalli kilukkathinu.

----------


## Devarajan Master

> ente oru nigamanathil thallinte karyathil aarum mosham alla. but oppam ella limit cross cheythulla thallu aayirunnu. ath sammathikkan oru madiyum illa. 
> 
> pinne ikka fansinte suvisesham kettal ikka padangalk actual nekkalum 2 kodi kurache parayarullu ennu thonnipovum!


Ithu kettal mathi. Shivankutty ithenkilum kandu addehathinte losing battle avasanippikkum ennu karuthunnu.

----------


## Antonio

> Ithu kettal mathi. Shivankutty ithenkilum kandu addehathinte losing battle avasanippikkum ennu karuthunnu.


Appol parayum aa bro ayalude abhiprayam mathramanu paranjath , athu official allennu

----------


## Akhil krishnan

Sent from my ZUK Z1 using Tapatalk

----------


## Akhil krishnan

Sent from my ZUK Z1 using Tapatalk

----------


## Akhil krishnan

Sent from my ZUK Z1 using Tapatalk

----------


## Akhil krishnan

Sent from my ZUK Z1 using Tapatalk

----------


## Kaliyarmadam Giri

> Drishyam official tracked ethra und???


Inganeyulla chodhyangal chodikaruthu

----------


## Akhil krishnan

#AbrahaminteSanthathikal  Success Celebration At  Kottarakara Minerva Cinemaz.

----------


## Devarajan Master

> Oppam Aadhi MVT Ivar moonnu per aanu ente heros...moonum kwaadikalde mathram kanakku ullavaraanu


Nammude FK Balram nte bhashayil "Kodikalkku kodimundinte vila polum illa" ennu parayippicha moonnu padanghal. 
Disaster aaya 'Villain' ethu groupil pedutham?

----------


## Raja Sha

> Ithu kettal mathi. Shivankutty ithenkilum kandu addehathinte losing battle avasanippikkum ennu karuthunnu.


Mammootty virodham enna visham ullil niranju pathanju
Shivan kutty oru "Visham kutty" aayi mariyennanu
Thonnunnathu ente maashe.. :Tomato:

----------


## ULTIMATE STAR

> Drishyam official tracked ethra und???


enni theernnittilla... :Laughing:

----------


## Rajamaanikyam

> Appol parayum aa bro ayalude abhiprayam mathramanu paranjath , athu official allennu


Official alla bhai.. "Authentic".. Athaanu aa term... SS special aanu..

----------


## misbah7722

Ekm 4th week 

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk

----------


## Devarajan Master

> Asahishnuthayude aalroopangal!


Absolutely. 1984 December il  Adiyozhukkukal release aaya theatres il Mammootty yude thala screen il kanumpol koovi thudanghiyathanu. Long 34 years.

----------


## Kaliyarmadam Giri

> Mammootty virodham enna visham ullil niranju pathanju
> Shivan kutty oru "Visham kutty" aayi mariyennanu
> Thonnunnathu ente maashe..


Pullikku  matram anu inganeyulla chorichill

----------


## ikka

Second time kandu from njarakkal majestic..Liked more than first time...All family members loved it...Ikka screen presence oru rakshayum illa!!

----------


## shakeer

> Second time kandu from njarakkal majestic..Liked more than first time...All family members loved it...Ikka screen presence oru rakshayum illa!!


Status pls

----------


## Kaliyarmadam Giri

> Ekm 4th week 
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


 :Drum: super saturday

----------


## ikka

> Status pls


It's 4th week in majestic that too 3.30pm show..5 rows aal undayirunnu!!

----------


## Rajamaanikyam

> Yes. Ella railway trackil koodeyum nadannu thalluwala itta track collection aanu.


Railway trackil koode nadannapool Thalluvaala trackil kidakkunna Kanda saapaka jangama vasthukkalude kanakku vivaram paranjathu aayirikkum...

----------


## ikka

അവൻ കള്ളനോ കൊലപാതകിയോ എന്തും ആയിക്കൊള്ളട്ടെ!! ഇനി ഒരു തെറ്റും വരുത്താതെ ഞാൻ നോക്കിക്കോളാം... ഇപ്രാവശ്യം ഒന്നു നമുക്ക് കണ്ണടച്ചു കൂടെ...

Terrific scene!!!!

 :Band:   :Band:

----------


## Akhil krishnan

Sold Out Chennai...




Sent from my ZUK Z1 using Tapatalk

----------


## maryland

> അവൻ കള്ളനോ കൊലപാതകിയോ എന്തും ആയിക്കൊള്ളട്ടെ!! ഇനി ഒരു തെറ്റും വരുത്താതെ ഞാൻ നോക്കിക്കോളാം... ഇപ്രാവശ്യം ഒന്നു നമുക്ക് കണ്ണടച്ചു കൂടെ...
> 
> Terrific scene!!!!


theatre-il ezhunnettu ninnu clap adikkaan thonniya rangam.. :Clap: 
samvidhaayakan cut parayaan maranna scene ennum venamenkil parayaam... :Tomato:

----------


## maryland

> Lalettan nte payyan
> Lalettan nte Antony production
> Lalettan guest role..
> Ithokke mathi... Nnnaaa thonnane


 :Gathering:  :Gathering:  :Gathering:

----------


## maryland

> flight mathyakkiya ACHOOTTY ne kondu pnnem valedupicchu ...............


OVVG-il climax scene-il 2 peera payyans vannu "aayudhamedukku" ennu parayunna pole undu, matte 2 teams-inte chori? :Choriyal:

----------


## Antonio

> theatre-il ezhunnettu ninnu clap adikkaan thonniya rangam..
> samvidhaayakan cut parayaan maranna scene ennum venamenkil parayaam...


Exactly..
Corner of lip vechoru act und avide

----------


## Antonio

> Absolutely. 1984 December il  Adiyozhukkukal release aaya theatres il Mammootty yude thala screen il kanumpol koovi thudanghiyathanu. Long 34 years.


Athennathinaaaa

----------


## misbah7722

Tvm 4th week 

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk

----------


## shivankuty

> Just എന്നൊന്നും അല്ല ചേട്ടാ. 757 ഷോസ് എന്ന് currect ട്രാക്ക് ചെയ്തിട്ടുണ്ടാരുന്നു. ഇവിടെയും മറ്റേ ഊള സല്ലാപത്തിലും നിങ്ങടെ ഇപ്പോഴത്തെ ഫോറം വീൽസിലും ട്രാക്ക് ചെയ്തിട്ടുണ്ടാരുന്നു less than 760 എന്ന്. Pm ഒക്കെ ആദ്യ ദിവസം 145 അടുപ്പിച്ചു ഫാൻസ്* ഷോ+ സ്പെഷ്യൽ ഷോ ഉണ്ടായിരുന്നു. പിന്നെ എക്സ്ട്രാ ഷൊസും. സിമ്പിൾ ലോജിക് വെച്ച് ഈ 145 ഷോസ് രണ്ടാമത്തെയും മൂന്നാമത്തെയും ദിവസം ഇല്ലായിരുന്നു. അങ്ങനെ നോക്കുമ്പോൾ 720 ഷോ അടുപ്പിചെ ഉണ്ടായിരുന്നുള്ളൂ. പക്ഷെ അതിനു പകരം ആദ്യ ദിവസത്തേക്കാൾ എക്സ്ട്രാ ഷോകൾ ആഡ് ചെയ്തിട്ടുണ്ടാരുന്നു. അത് എല്ലാം ചേർത്താണ് 757. നമ്മുടെ ട്രാക്കിംഗ് പേജിൽ പോയി നോക്കിയാൽ കാണാം. വേണേൽ നിങ്ങടെ ഫോറം വീൽസിൽ പോയാലും കാണാം. പിന്നെ tgf ഇറങ്ങുന്നതിനു 3 ദിവസം മുന്പെ മറ്റേ ഊള സല്ലാപം അണ്ണന്മാർ അയ്യോ പ്രൊഡ്യൂസർ ഇപ്പൊ ഞങ്ങക്ക് exclusive റിപ്പോർട്ട് തന്നേയ് മൂന്നാം ദിവസം 932 ഷോസ് ഉണ്ടായിരുന്നേ എന്ന് പറഞ്ഞു നാണവും മാനവും ഇല്ലാതെ പോസ്റ്റ് ഇട്ടു. ഇൻ അതാണ് സത്യം 3 ഫോറങ്ങളും ട്രാക്ക് ചെയ്തത് തെറ്റാണു പ്രൊഡ്യൂസർ പറഞ്ഞതാണ് സത്യം എങ്കിൽ tgf ആദ്യ ദിവസം 958 ഷോ എന്ന് പ്രിറ്റിവിയും ഓഗസ്റ്റും പറഞ്ഞതും അംഗീകരിക്കേൻസി വരും. പിന്നെ പുലി 40 k ഷോസ് കളിച്ചു എന്നതിനും പ്രൂഫ്  ഇല്ലാതെ ആകും. കാരണം trustable അല്ലാത്ത trackers ആണല്ലോ അതും ട്രാക്ക് ചെയ്തത്. 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


Ivdthe theatre updates poyi noku...avru 757 shows ennae ittitolu...track chyuna ellydthum angne thanne...daywise show count ivde ittath onnu kanich tharamo???enikith manskytg aadu timl aanu...2nd day thottu 50+ extra shows vanitum ivdthe trackingl 340 show engnda daily...daily ulla showcount diffrnce edkan paadullath kondanu avr angne chyunath
Puli 3rd dayl joppan vare maati kalicha ishtmpole theatrs und...pinne additionl shows...fanshows pole annu ellydthum ravle thanne shows undarnu...ningal paryntg vech athnu 37 extra shows matre ullu ennanlo??almost ella theatrlm 3rd show kalcha padm...athukondanu 3rd day 900+ shows undennu prnjath

----------


## misbah7722

Kadakkal sree dhanya celebration 

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk

----------


## Akhil krishnan

Sent from my ZUK Z1 using Tapatalk

----------


## shivankuty

> avar parayuna mathramanu sheri...avar thane ale pumu day 1 4cr um day 3 4.8cr enoke adich vitath..athonum thallal alla...60k per show vannalum thallilla...mohanlal padam ayond..ikka padam anel 40k per show mathram varu!!


Athnoke munp 430 showsl ninnu 2.43cr nedi ennu avakshpdna kasabade per show ethra varum???its more than 56k...

----------


## BASH1982

> Athnoke munp 430 showsl ninnu 2.43cr nedi ennu avakshpdna kasabade per show ethra varum???its more than 56k...


Sreekumar fd 50 percentage attendence polumilla ennu ivide oru lalettan fan update cheytha loham apoo ettra eduthukanum

----------


## GABBAR

> athnoke munp 430 showsl ninnu 2.43cr nedi ennu avakshpdna kasabade per show ethra varum???its more than 56k...


ഒരു ചോദ്യം ഉത്തരം കിട്ടും എന്ന് വിശ്വസിക്കുന്നു ദൃശ്യം ih ആണെന്ന് നിങ്ങൾ  പറയാൻ കാരണം ?

----------


## BASH1982

Dear sivankutty ingane vozhuppalakkaruthu ee thallal thudakkamittathu lalettan filmsiludeyanu oppam athil ultimate anu athinu shesham oru kayyum kanakkumillathe ellarum thalliyittundu arum punyalans alla

----------


## Antonio

> ഒരു ചോദ്യം ഉത്തരം കിട്ടും എന്ന് വിശ്വസിക്കുന്നു ദൃശ്യം ih ആണെന്ന് നിങ്ങൾ  പറയാൻ കാരണം ?


It's lalettan film..nothing more is needed..

----------


## Iyyer The Great

> OVVG-il climax scene-il 2 peera payyans vannu "aayudhamedukku" ennu parayunna pole undu, matte 2 teams-inte chori?


 :Laughing:   :Laughing:

----------


## shivankuty

> ഈ പുലിമുരുകന്റ gcc കളക്ഷൻ ഒക്കെ ട്രാക്*ഡ്* ആണോ നിങ്ങൾ tracked collection മാത്രം വിശ്വസിക്കുന്ന ആൾക്കാർ അല്ലെ ?


Fk twitter page poyi nokku...athil parynund...first 3 days 165k admissions in UAE ennu..athayth first weeknd matram 10.5cr frm uae alone...ematterz enna sitilm kaanam..weekend updates avru ittitund...UAE release chyuna top 10 moviesnte admits iduna oru pan India page aanath...not by all fans...avrde updates prakarm 3 weekendle(9days) admits 275k varum.athayth around 15cr from UAE alone in 3 weekends..pinne phars paglm first weekend updates ittitund...ithnte Ella proofs fanfight threadl kidpond...search chyth noki sambojyanayalum

----------


## Iyyer The Great

> Tvm 4th week 
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk





> Sent from my ZUK Z1 using Tapatalk





> Sold Out Chennai...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my ZUK Z1 using Tapatalk





> Ekm 4th week 
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk





> Sent from my ZUK Z1 using Tapatalk





> Sent from my ZUK Z1 using Tapatalk





> Sent from my ZUK Z1 using Tapatalk





> Sent from my ZUK Z1 using Tapatalk


4th week  :Ho: 
Blockbuster opening  :Band: 
 blockbuster in the long run  :Band:

----------


## bilal john

> Athnoke munp 430 showsl ninnu 2.43cr nedi ennu avakshpdna kasabade per show ethra varum???its more than 56k...


Athu thanneyaa Perumal paranjathu kasabayokke irangiyappol maximum possible inekkaal vannu ennu paranju karayukem.puthiya theory undakkuvem okke cheytha teams oppam irangiyappol ee maximum possible case ellaam marannu athinu hoy hoy paadi.pinne athinum ethrayo varshangalkku munpu Casanova first day 2 cr thalliyathu onnum marakkanda

----------


## shivankuty

> Dear sivankutty ingane vozhuppalakkaruthu ee thallal thudakkamittathu lalettan filmsiludeyanu oppam athil ultimate anu athinu shesham oru kayyum kanakkumillathe ellarum thalliyittundu arum punyalans alla


Appo kasaba thallyath paryatha ntha???430 showl ninnu 2.43cr okke nedi enmu prymbol alochknmrnu...athae logicae oppam edtholu...380 showslninnu 1.5-2cr prnju...oru side matram chinthikathe...

----------


## shivankuty

> Athu thanneyaa Perumal paranjathu kasabayokke irangiyappol maximum possible inekkaal vannu ennu paranju karayukem.puthiya theory undakkuvem okke cheytha teams oppam irangiyappol ee maximum possible case ellaam marannu athinu hoy hoy paadi.pinne athinum ethrayo varshangalkku munpu Casanova first day 2 cr thalliyathu onnum marakkanda


Casanova opening record aayrnu...2cr onnum varilla...pinne ivde oru side van punyalnmr aayi nadikathe

----------


## GABBAR

> Fk twitter page poyi nokku...athil parynund...first 3 days 165k admissions in UAE ennu..athayth first weeknd matram 10.5cr frm uae alone...ematterz enna sitilm kaanam..weekend updates avru ittitund...UAE release chyuna top 10 moviesnte admits iduna oru pan India page aanath...not by all fans...avrde updates prakarm 3 weekendle(9days) admits 275k varum.athayth around 15cr from UAE alone in 3 weekends..pinne phars paglm first weekend updates ittitund...ithnte Ella proofs fanfight threadl kidpond...search chyth noki sambojyanayalum


tracked collection undo ? 165k admits aaru track cheythu ?

----------


## shivankuty

Highest first weekend ennu kasaba thallyavrk oppam highest week prymbo thallal...

----------


## shivankuty

> tracked collection undo ? 165k admits aaru track cheythu ?


Abraham Fk track chythitano UAE admits ittath...pharsl ninnu kitunna info aanu...emmaterznm angne thanne kitne...avrk malaylm industry based alla all filmsnu thallan

----------


## BASH1982

> ഒരു ചോദ്യം ഉത്തരം കിട്ടും എന്ന് വിശ്വസിക്കുന്നു ദൃശ്യം ih ആണെന്ന് നിങ്ങൾ  പറയാൻ കാരണം ?


Nammal avarude athrayum tharam thazhanda drishyam ih ennu parayan adar card or karam adacha recipt onnum namukku venda

----------


## BASH1982

> Appo kasaba thallyath paryatha ntha???430 showl ninnu 2.43cr okke nedi enmu prymbol alochknmrnu...athae logicae oppam edtholu...380 showslninnu 1.5-2cr prnju...oru side matram chinthikathe...


Apoo loham n casinova thalliyennu parayanam athu parayumbo pinneyum purakottu pokum kasaba record intial arunnu

----------


## bilal john

> Abraham Fk track chythitano UAE admits ittath...pharsl ninnu kitunna info aanu...emmaterznm angne thanne kitne...avrk malaylm industry based alla all filmsnu thallan


Nee ee lalettante threadukalilum onnum keraarille.appurath Lucifer first look vannu,avide poyi oru band engilum adi

----------


## misbah7722

Kottarakkara Minerva empire first show 

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk

----------


## BASH1982

> Highest first weekend ennu kasaba thallyavrk oppam highest week prymbo thallal...


Highest first day kasaba anu no doubt firstweek puli varunnavare premam anennanu ente arivu

----------


## shivankuty

> ഒരു ചോദ്യം ഉത്തരം കിട്ടും എന്ന് വിശ്വസിക്കുന്നു ദൃശ്യം ih ആണെന്ന് നിങ്ങൾ  പറയാൻ കാരണം ?


1.show count...athvare 20k touch chyatha industryil 26k shows aayi
2.calicut tvm kochi trackd collctn...athuvare 1.5cr somthng top aayrna multyl 2.43cr nedi...kastichu 1cr top aayrna calicutl 1.69cr nedi record...tvm 1.3cr smthng record aayrna Smyth 2.5cr nedi record...ithupole kalicha ella centrlm record aayrnu by miles
3.theatrsl masanglolam anubhavapetta thirak

----------


## GABBAR

> Abraham Fk track chythitano UAE admits ittath...pharsl ninnu kitunna info aanu...emmaterznm angne thanne kitne...avrk malaylm industry based alla all filmsnu thallan


നിങ്ങൾ അല്ലെ പറഞ്ഞത് tracked കളക്ഷൻ മാത്രേ വിശ്വസിക്കൂ എന്ന്

----------


## BASH1982

> Appo kasaba thallyath paryatha ntha???430 showl ninnu 2.43cr okke nedi enmu prymbol alochknmrnu...athae logicae oppam edtholu...380 showslninnu 1.5-2cr prnju...oru side matram chinthikathe...


2012 il casinova engane 2 cr kitti chikayan poyal kure kittum

----------


## shivankuty

> Apoo loham n casinova thalliyennu parayanam athu parayumbo pinneyum purakottu pokum kasaba record intial arunnu


Kasaba initial allayrnu...1.7cr first day...ningal angeekrkn ponila..,englm prnjne ullu...

----------


## ikka

M Cinemas ...Show increase ...4 shows from tmrw...
 @ACHOOTTY

----------


## shivankuty

> നിങ്ങൾ അല്ലെ പറഞ്ഞത് tracked കളക്ഷൻ മാത്രേ വിശ്വസിക്കൂ എന്ന്


Admits sahitham ittale collctn pryunath...matramalla phars update ikka fansnm lal fansnm kittunund...

----------


## shivankuty

> Nee ee lalettante threadukalilum onnum keraarille.appurath Lucifer first look vannu,avide poyi oru band engilum adi


Ath Njan adicholam...aettante padm irngmbo ivdnu aarum vannu updates ittu sahayikarilalo..moono naalo ulla lal fans thannale

----------


## Kannadi

> M Cinemas ...Show increase ...4 shows from tmrw...
>  @ACHOOTTY


Avarkku vattaaaa
Avide holdover aayathaaa

Sent from my SM-G610F using Tapatalk

----------


## GABBAR

> 1.show count...athvare 20k touch chyatha industryil 26k shows aayi
> 2.calicut tvm kochi trackd collctn...athuvare 1.5cr somthng top aayrna multyl 2.43cr nedi...kastichu 1cr top aayrna calicutl 1.69cr nedi record...tvm 1.3cr smthng record aayrna smyth 2.5cr nedi record...ithupole kalicha ella centrlm record aayrnu by miles
> 3.theatrsl masanglolam anubhavapetta thirak


അപ്പൊ അത് കഴിഞ്ഞു വന്ന ih ആണ് പുലിമുരുഗൻ ?  അപ്പൊ ദൃശ്യത്തിന് ശേഷം ഈ ട്രാക്ക് ചെയ്യാൻ  പറ്റുന്ന 
സ്ഥലങ്ങളിൽ ഒന്നും പുലിമുരുകൻ വരുന്നത് വരെ വേറെ പടങ്ങൾ ഒന്നും ദൃശ്യത്തിന്റെ റെക്കോർഡ് തകർത്തിട്ടില്ല

----------


## BASH1982

> Kasaba initial allayrnu...1.7cr first day...ningal angeekrkn ponila..,englm prnjne ullu...


Pinne etha intial record lohamo chirippikkalle
Kasaba intial record arunnu 1.7 mahiwala figure alle njangal vishwasichu lalettan padathinu maryland collection itta ithilum vishwasaneeyamanu

----------


## GABBAR

> Admits sahitham ittale collctn pryunath...matramalla phars update ikka fansnm lal fansnm kittunund...


admits ട്രാക്ക് ചെയ്യുന്നുണ്ടോ ?

----------


## shameenls

Pvr 7.15 pm final 53K + und. Chances are high for touching 3 lack today.

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk

----------


## misbah7722

ROI booking 

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk

----------


## shivankuty

Ivde palarum ennae oru ikka hater aaki maati ennarinjathil santhosham...Njan hate chyunath ivdthe chila ikkafansne matrme ullu...oru ikka hater aanenkil adhehthe Njan vyakthiprmyi adhikshepichenae...aettane angne ivde palarum adhishepikmbol polum thirich ikkaye vyakthi hathya chythkondulla onnum angne ittitla except one r two times...
Baki forumsl onnum ithpole threadl vannu fight undkytla...ente verae forumsle id aryvnvrk manslvm...pinne nthkond ivde chyunnu ennu chodchal ningl okke puli oppam mvt timl kanicha asahishnutha kond thannanu...athnu sheshmnu ivde membership edknmnu thonythum..ivde defend chyn valare kurch lal fanse ullu..ningde ee asahishnutha kondu thannanu ithne oru ikka forum ennu purath aryapedunathm...
Njn ottaku ivde karyngl chodchal asahishnutha..ningal kootamyi vannu lal threadsl chorymbo nth paryum??
Anyway i get bored by this game

----------


## shivankuty

> അപ്പൊ അത് കഴിഞ്ഞു വന്ന ih ആണ് പുലിമുരുഗൻ ?  അപ്പൊ ദൃശ്യത്തിന് ശേഷം ഈ ട്രാക്ക് ചെയ്യാൻ  പറ്റുന്ന 
> സ്ഥലങ്ങളിൽ ഒന്നും പുലിമുരുകൻ വരുന്നത് വരെ വേറെ പടങ്ങൾ ഒന്നും ദൃശ്യത്തിന്റെ റെക്കോർഡ് തകർത്തിട്ടില്ല


Athnu sheshm kochi multi break chythitind...baki onnum nadanitla

----------


## Iyyer The Great

Blockbuster of the year  :Band:

----------


## GABBAR

> Athnu sheshm kochi multi break chythitind...baki onnum nadanitla


ട്രിവാണ്ട്രം ഒക്കെ ആരാ ട്രാക്ക് ചെയ്തദ്

----------


## Akhil krishnan

Sent from my ZUK Z1 using Tapatalk

----------


## Iyyer The Great

> Tvm 4th week 
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk





> Sent from my ZUK Z1 using Tapatalk





> Sold Out Chennai...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my ZUK Z1 using Tapatalk





> Ekm 4th week 
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk





> Sent from my ZUK Z1 using Tapatalk





> Sent from my ZUK Z1 using Tapatalk





> Sent from my ZUK Z1 using Tapatalk





> ROI booking 
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk





> Pvr 7.15 pm final 53K + und. Chances are high for touching 3 lack today.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


Kiduveeee  :Drum:

----------


## Mike

so nale evening ithilum kidukkan occupancy avum  :Band:

----------


## Akhil krishnan

Tommorrow 4pm Show



Sent from my ZUK Z1 using Tapatalk

----------


## Akhil krishnan

TVM Aries Plex 10 pm Show




Sent from my ZUK Z1 using Tapatalk

----------


## ACHOOTTY

> Apoo loham n casinova thalliyennu parayanam athu parayumbo pinneyum purakottu pokum kasaba record intial arunnu


Ningalkku branthu undo ithinokke marupadi kodukkaan.

Kasaba irangi ellarum first day collection report cheythappo undaya rasam orma ille.

Athu vare thalli marichu patti kutti keranja loham 1st day thallappan bankil ninnu eduthu 2.58 aakki maatti.

Ithrayum asaahishnutha niranja vargangal. Odumbol thallunnathalla. Mattu padam record ittal athu thettu ennu kaanikkan annu veendum thallunnu.

Ivattakalude thallu himalayam vare marichidum.

So ivarokke thallu, valippseru ennokke parayumbo sarithayude prasangam pole kandaa mathi.

----------


## Iyyer The Great

Top 5 4th week per Day show count at Kerala BoxOffice:
#Bahubali2  - 619shows
#Pulimurugan-516shows
#AbrahaminteSanthathikal - 406 shows
#Premam - 396shows
#Ramaleela - 381shows



In all time top 3  :Band:

----------


## bilal john

> Kasaba initial allayrnu...1.7cr first day...ningal angeekrkn ponila..,englm prnjne ullu...


Pinne manja loham aarunnooo initial😂

----------


## Janapriyan

> Athnu sheshm kochi multi break chythitind...baki onnum nadanitla


 :Ennekollu:

----------


## perumal

> Ningalkku branthu undo ithinokke marupadi kodukkaan.
> 
> Kasaba irangi ellarum first day collection report cheythappo undaya rasam orma ille.
> 
> Athu vare thalli marichu patti kutti keranja loham 1st day thallappan bankil ninnu eduthu 2.58 aakki maatti.
> 
> Ithrayum asaahishnutha niranja vargangal. Odumbol thallunnathalla. Mattu padam record ittal athu thettu ennu kaanikkan annu veendum thallunnu.
> 
> Ivattakalude thallu himalayam vare marichidum.
> ...


Ath charlie iramgiyapozhanu...oru record um vitt kodukaruth arkum  :Laughing:  enthoru manasanalle  :Laughing: 

Pralayam pralayam pralayam!!

----------


## Veiwer11

> Kasaba initial allayrnu...1.7cr first day...ningal angeekrkn ponila..,englm prnjne ullu...


Eyaal ethu ethu lokathaan
kasaba was initial record amount athrayaanenkilum athin mumb vanna ella moviesinekkalum day 1 vannitund

ejjathi chori pidicha attitude

kasaba okke day 1 baaki movies day 1 figure okke engane kittunnu 

harich edukkunnathalle

all sources said kasaba was record alla enn prove cheyyan thankalude kayyil proof onnum illallo

ingane chilakkathe pokanam changaathhi

kasaba 1.7 ullu enkil athin mumb vanna movies okke athilum thazhe

and actual of kasaba is above that fugure

ikka movies oru record ittu ennu kandaal thante veetil ninnu entho edutho du poyo enna attitude analle thankalk

pity. U

----------


## ACHOOTTY

> Pinne etha intial record lohamo chirippikkalle
> Kasaba intial record arunnu 1.7 mahiwala figure alle njangal vishwasichu lalettan padathinu achooty collection itta ithilum vishwasaneeyamanu


Aa koothara thalluwalayodu aano enne upamikkunnathu. Athilum bedham enne angu kollarnnille.

----------


## ikka

Top 5 4th week per Day show count at Kerala BoxOffice:

#Bahubali2  - 619shows

#Pulimurugan-516shows

#AbrahaminteSanthathikal - 406 shows

----------


## samsha22

> Enit long runl RL engne aarnu??? Ningsl thanne parnja 27cr gross aanu oppathinenkil polum 11cr share allalo varendath...angne aanel polum minm 12cr share varande...


First week share eppolum kooduthal aanu. Athaanu initial collection kooduthal kittan Max theatersil irikunnath.

----------


## ACHOOTTY

> Eyaal ethu ethu lokathaan
> kasaba was initial record amount athrayaanenkilum athin mumb vanna ella moviesinekkalum day 1 vannitund
> 
> ejjathi chori pidicha attitude
> 
> kasaba okke day 1 baaki movies day 1 figure okke engane kittunnu 
> 
> harich edukkunnathalle
> 
> ...


Aa thallappan kasaba record kandu loham 2.58 aakiyathu maranno. Pinne enthu venam athilum valiya udhaharanam kasaba record aanennu.

----------


## ACHOOTTY

> Top 5 4th week per Day show count at Kerala BoxOffice:
> 
> #Bahubali2  - 619shows
> 
> #Pulimurugan-516shows
> 
> #AbrahaminteSanthathikal - 406 shows


Koothara koppam, kappakka valliyum onnum ille.

----------


## Iyyer The Great

Loham above Kasaba enno..namichu  :Ennekollu:

----------


## abraham

Ith abrahaminte thread thanne alle...

----------


## GABBAR

> Top 5 4th week per Day show count at Kerala BoxOffice:
> 
> #Bahubali2  - 619shows
> 
> #Pulimurugan-516shows
> 
> #AbrahaminteSanthathikal - 406 shows


*മായം ചേർക്കാത്ത ബ്ലോക്ക് ബസ്റ്റർ*

----------


## ACHOOTTY

> Ath charlie iramgiyapozhanu...oru record um vitt kodukaruth arkum  enthoru manasanalle 
> 
> Pralayam pralayam pralayam!!


Ejjathi duranthangal. So enthaayi. Ivattakal idunna real collection polum aalukal kettaal chirikkum. Antony/lal padam alle ennorthu.

Ini odiyanu munpu puli murugan 5 cr aayirunnu ennu parayippikkum

----------


## mujthaba

Biggest hit of Mollywood 2018..
Megastar  :Clap:

----------


## Veiwer11

> ente oru nigamanathil thallinte karyathil aarum mosham alla. but oppam ella limit cross cheythulla thallu aayirunnu. ath sammathikkan oru madiyum illa. 
> 
> pinne ikka fansinte suvisesham kettal ikka padangalk actual nekkalum 2 kodi kurache parayarullu ennu thonnipovum!


ithaan correct thallu randu bashathum und

Oppam nalla thallu aayirunnu and makers make it an above 44cr

pinne fans kurach kurach ethaan actual ennonnum paranjitt kaaryam illa

thallinte lokath thalli thanne nilkanam ath mvt okke 50cr clubil 
keri blockbuster ennu parayumbol ebraham definitely a blockbuster ethangu angeekarichaal theerunna preshnam ullu

----------


## shameenls

> Athnoke munp 430 showsl ninnu 2.43cr nedi ennu avakshpdna kasabade per show ethra varum???its more than 56k...


Shivankutty അണ്ണാ നൈസ് ആയിട്ട് അതിനിടയിലൂടെ മുക്കാതെ. കസബ 471 ഷോസ്  2.43 സംശയം ഉണ്ടേൽ നമ്മുടെ തിയേറ്റർ ട്രക്കിങ്ങിൽ പോയി നോക്കിയിട്ടും വാ. Avg 51k. ഈ 51 k avg വരില്ല എന്ന് അന്ന് തിയേറ്ററുകളുടെ സീറ്റ് അടക്കം ഉദ്ധരിച്ചു വിമർശിച്ചവർ ഒപ്പം 3 rd ഡേ 368 ഷോയിൽ നിന്നും 2.2 ആണ് തള്ളിയത്. അതായത് almost 60k per sho. പുലി ഇറങ്ങിയപ്പോൾ അത് 65k വരെ ആയി. പിന്നെ പുലിമുരുഗൻ. ആദ്യ ദിവസം കളിച്ച 145 ഫാൻസ്* and സ്പെഷ്യൽ ഷോ അതും പോരാഞ്ഞു ആദ്യ ദിവസം കളിച്ച എക്സ്ട്രാ ഷോസ് കൂടെ ചേർത്ത് 873 ഷോസ് കളിച്ചിട്ട് ഈ 145 ഫാൻസ്* ആൻഡ് സ്പെഷ്യൽ ഷോ ഇല്ലാതെ ആദ്യ ദിവസത്തേക്കാൾ ഷോ കളിച്ചു  എന്നൊക്കെ വിശ്വസിച്ചു നടക്കുന്ന നിങ്ങളോടു എന്ത് പറയാൻ ആണ് ഭായ്. എന്റെ പൊന്നു ഭായ് ഒപ്പം അത് പോലെ പുലിമുരുഗൻ ഫസ്റ്റ് വീക്ക് രണ്ടും നല്ല ഒന്നാന്തരം തളാണ്. ബാക്കി ഒന്നിനും ഇല്ല എന്നല്ല പക്ഷെ ഇത് രണ്ടും അന്യായം ആയിരുന്നു. Tgf 5th day evening ഇക്ക ഇട്ട 20 c ഒന്നും വിശ്വസിക്കാത്ത ഒരു സാധാരണക്കാരന് ആണ് ഞാൻ. ഇനി അത് പറഞ്ഞു വരേണ്ടാ

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk

----------


## Kattippalli Pappan

> Top 5 4th week per Day show count at Kerala BoxOffice:
> #Bahubali2  - 619shows
> #Pulimurugan-516shows
> #AbrahaminteSanthathikal - 406 shows
> #Premam - 396shows
> #Ramaleela - 381shows
> 
> 
> 
> In all time top 3


Good...........

----------


## Veiwer11

> Ivdthe theatre updates poyi noku...avru 757 shows ennae ittitolu...track chyuna ellydthum angne thanne...daywise show count ivde ittath onnu kanich tharamo???enikith manskytg aadu timl aanu...2nd day thottu 50+ extra shows vanitum ivdthe trackingl 340 show engnda daily...daily ulla showcount diffrnce edkan paadullath kondanu avr angne chyunath
> Puli 3rd dayl joppan vare maati kalicha ishtmpole theatrs und...pinne additionl shows...fanshows pole annu ellydthum ravle thanne shows undarnu...ningal paryntg vech athnu 37 extra shows matre ullu ennanlo??almost ella theatrlm 3rd show kalcha padm...athukondanu 3rd day 900+ shows undennu prnjath


Puli ee 900 enna show count run terminate cheyyunna vare aarum track cheythittilla

tgf release timil aan tgf athra shows undenn kandappol 
from producer puli played 900 shows ennum paranj lal fans vannth

ethokke eduthind pokado

abraham additional shows track cheytha kandille
athu pole puliyum lalfans from all forum track cheythunkittiya no aan 760
pinne avark kittathe track cheyyan pattathe kittiya 900 aabel elaa monikjum kaanum athokke

kasaba day 470 shows track cheythithirunnu
3rd shows kalicjirunnu appo athinun kaanum 600
tgf 3rd shw kalichurunnu athinun kaanum 900
abraham 3rdshows extra shows kalichirunnu athinum kaanum 750
eppo happy aayille

viswakikennariyaam ennum paranj kure udaayippymaayi vann
lalettan movie show count gross kutti 
ikka movie gross kurachaal ippol aalkar viswasikkum

enthokke vellam cherkal aan annna

puli kaaryam producer info aanenn missio thanne paranjathaan
allathe track cheythavark onnum ath kittiyilla athu vechaal 
tgf 1st say 952 shows

----------


## Kattippalli Pappan

> Eyaal ethu ethu lokathaan
> kasaba was initial record amount athrayaanenkilum athin mumb vanna ella moviesinekkalum day 1 vannitund
> 
> ejjathi chori pidicha attitude
> 
> kasaba okke day 1 baaki movies day 1 figure okke engane kittunnu 
> 
> harich edukkunnathalle
> 
> ...


Shariyanu....... oru movie record vijayamakubol angeekarikanam.   Arude movie anengilum .Illengil mindathirikkanaam.

----------


## ikka

Near 14,200 shows by this Thursday!!! Global 50Cr!!!

 :Band:   :Band:

----------


## yathra

> Top 5 4th week per Day show count at Kerala BoxOffice:
> #Bahubali2  - 619shows
> #Pulimurugan-516shows
> #AbrahaminteSanthathikal - 406 shows
> #Premam - 396shows
> #Ramaleela - 381shows
> 
> 
> 
> In all time top 3


 :Yeye:  :Yeye: yeye:

----------


## yathra

> Ith abrahaminte thread thanne alle...


Edited .........

----------


## Akhil krishnan

Sent from my ZUK Z1 using Tapatalk

----------


## mujthaba

14k shows .. angane show count , theatre count , collection ellathilum samagra adhipathyam .. dhanyanaayi

----------


## misbah7722

Karunagapally carnival 7pm show

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk

----------


## Veiwer11

> Near 14,200 shows by this Thursday!!! Global 50Cr!!!


blockbuster by all means 

jijantic initial and blockbuster long run

haters gonna. Hate

----------


## melparambu

Tracked collection nokkuka aanenkil lalettante pala industry hitum thallu aayirikkum. eg: Narasimham in 2000. annu avilable aayittulla collection Trivandrum mathramaanu. Narasimham Trivandram collection 74 to 76 lakhs and Thenkashipattanam 98 lakhs. Narasimham 80 daysil verum seven centers. and Thenkashipattanam 100 daysil 25 centers.

Pinne kilukkam available tracked collection trivandram aa varsham godfather trivandrum collection far higher than kilukkam

----------


## misbah7722

Chalakudy Surabhi second show

10 mnts more 

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk

----------


## Rangeela

> Top 5 4th week per Day show count at Kerala BoxOffice:
> 
> #Bahubali2  - 619shows
> 
> #Pulimurugan-516shows
> 
> #AbrahaminteSanthathikal - 406 shows


 :Drum:  :Drum:

----------


## Antonio

> Loham above Kasaba enno..namichu


Randum moonum naalum sthanangal ingeduthu...5th muthal venel nokkam...athum Vishnu unnikrishnan nte okke sammatham kittiya shesham

----------


## Deepu k

> Tracked collection nokkuka aanenkil lalettante pala industry hitum thallu aayirikkum. eg: Narasimham in 2000. annu avilable aayittulla collection Trivandrum mathramaanu. Narasimham Trivandram collection 74 to 76 lakhs and Thenkashipattanam 98 lakhs. Narasimham 80 daysil verum seven centers. and Thenkashipattanam 100 daysil 25 centers.
> 
> Pinne kilukkam available tracked collection trivandram aa varsham godfather trivandrum collection far higher than kilukkam


Kilukkam 99% god fathernu mukalil ayirikkum. Chandralekha ,Aaramthampuran tvm collection velli varunnathu vechu industry hit akki . Aniyathi pravinte aduthilla ithu randinteyum ekm, calicut collection.calicutil aaram thamburan collectionil therthum down ayirunnu.

----------


## misbah7722

Trivandrum mot carnival 10pm show

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk

----------


## Mammooka fan

Ee kurupotumbol thanne manasilakikude AS blockbuster ayenn

----------


## misbah7722

Kottarakkara Minerva empire second show 

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk

----------


## Deepu k

Sharikkum oru mammootty hitinte feel tharunna padam. Ithu show countilum kanan undu.pothu janam angeekaricha vijayam.ithu thudaratte.

----------


## BASH1982

> Aa koothara thalluwalayodu aano enne upamikkunnathu. Athilum bedham enne angu kollarnnille.


I am the sorry pettennu kottiya peru ningadeya

----------


## shameenls

വരാപ്പുഴ m cinemas 172/182 (95%) 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk

----------


## Antonio

Expecting 2.5 lakhs today from Multies

----------


## ikka

> Expecting 2.5 lakhs today from Multies


3 + kittendathu aanu...

----------


## ikka

Pvr 10.15pm show 90%!!
 :Band:   :Band:

----------


## Akhil krishnan

Sent from my LLD-AL10 using Tapatalk

----------


## Tigerbasskool

> Top 5 4th week per Day show count at Kerala BoxOffice:
> #Bahubali2  - 619shows
> #Pulimurugan-516shows
> #AbrahaminteSanthathikal - 406 shows
> #Premam - 396shows
> #Ramaleela - 381shows
> 
> 
> 
> In all time top 3


ayeee where is bb oppam and bb mvt ???  :Laughing:

----------


## jayan143

> Ath Njan adicholam...aettante padm irngmbo ivdnu aarum vannu updates ittu sahayikarilalo..moono naalo ulla lal fans thannale


Thante Sahayam evide Aru Chodichu? Official threadil fanfight nadathathe poyi Pandaramadang.

----------


## Tigerbasskool

> Ivde palarum ennae oru ikka hater aaki maati ennarinjathil santhosham...Njan hate chyunath ivdthe chila ikkafansne matrme ullu...oru ikka hater aanenkil adhehthe Njan vyakthiprmyi adhikshepichenae...aettane angne ivde palarum adhishepikmbol polum thirich ikkaye vyakthi hathya chythkondulla onnum angne ittitla except one r two times...
> Baki forumsl onnum ithpole threadl vannu fight undkytla...ente verae forumsle id aryvnvrk manslvm...pinne nthkond ivde chyunnu ennu chodchal ningl okke puli oppam mvt timl kanicha asahishnutha kond thannanu...athnu sheshmnu ivde membership edknmnu thonythum..ivde defend chyn valare kurch lal fanse ullu..ningde ee asahishnutha kondu thannanu ithne oru ikka forum ennu purath aryapedunathm...
> Njn ottaku ivde karyngl chodchal asahishnutha..ningal kootamyi vannu lal threadsl chorymbo nth paryum??
> Anyway i get bored by this game


why so serious??? sivankutty chumma idaily videe collection um tracked um untracked um parenyee thallukolli pillaree pole thallikoodi time kalenyendaaa ...nobody gonna accept ur logic u r wasting ur time ..just saying...ividee ee waste cheyunee energy jeevithethil use cheythil gunam ondaavum ...
i hope u r posting this all for timepass...

----------


## BASH1982

Oru sahishnutgayulla lal fan karanam kure samayam poy 
Real bb

----------


## King Amal

Ang dhooooreee.. Dhorre dhoooreee... 😁



> ayeee where is bb oppam and bb mvt ???

----------


## ikka

#AbrahaminteSanthathikal
Calicut city 21days gross collection reducing service charge per tickets.... 
Regal - INR 1465625
Sree - INR 1707414
Apsara - INR 4143680
Total - INR 7316719(73Lakhs+)

----------


## The wrong one

> #AbrahaminteSanthathikal
> Calicut city 21days gross collection reducing service charge per tickets.... 
> Regal - INR 1465625
> Sree - INR 1707414
> Apsara - INR 4143680
> Total - INR 7316719(73Lakhs+)


 :Drum:  :Drum: 

Sent from my SM-T231 using Tapatalk

----------


## BASH1982

> Pinne etha intial record lohamo chirippikkalle
> Kasaba intial record arunnu 1.7 mahiwala figure alle njangal vishwasichu lalettan padathinu maryland collection itta ithilum vishwasaneeyamanu


Achooty njan edity
Sorry mary ammay

----------


## Kaliyarmadam Giri

> why so serious??? sivankutty chumma idaily videe collection um tracked um untracked um parenyee thallukolli pillaree pole thallikoodi time kalenyendaaa ...nobody gonna accept ur logic u r wasting ur time ..just saying...ividee ee waste cheyunee energy jeevithethil use cheythil gunam ondaavum ...
> i hope u r posting this all for timepass...


Pinne Allathe.inganeyumundo dhuranthangal

----------


## BASH1982

> Ivde palarum ennae oru ikka hater aaki maati ennarinjathil santhosham...Njan hate chyunath ivdthe chila ikkafansne matrme ullu...oru ikka hater aanenkil adhehthe Njan vyakthiprmyi adhikshepichenae...aettane angne ivde palarum adhishepikmbol polum thirich ikkaye vyakthi hathya chythkondulla onnum angne ittitla except one r two times...
> Baki forumsl onnum ithpole threadl vannu fight undkytla...ente verae forumsle id aryvnvrk manslvm...pinne nthkond ivde chyunnu ennu chodchal ningl okke puli oppam mvt timl kanicha asahishnutha kond thannanu...athnu sheshmnu ivde membership edknmnu thonythum..ivde defend chyn valare kurch lal fanse ullu..ningde ee asahishnutha kondu thannanu ithne oru ikka forum ennu purath aryapedunathm...
> Njn ottaku ivde karyngl chodchal asahishnutha..ningal kootamyi vannu lal threadsl chorymbo nth paryum??
> Anyway i get bored by this game


Ividunnareyum paranju vittathallallo ororo kallatharanagal kandu pidichapo olichodipoyavaralle kooduthalum pinne mattu foruthile pole celebrati insults ivide kuravanu ivide lalettane insult cheythu enthelum post ivide undenkil athu beat cheyyan ikka fansundu ivide

----------


## Kaliyarmadam Giri

> Tracked collection nokkuka aanenkil lalettante pala industry hitum thallu aayirikkum. eg: Narasimham in 2000. annu avilable aayittulla collection Trivandrum mathramaanu. Narasimham Trivandram collection 74 to 76 lakhs and Thenkashipattanam 98 lakhs. Narasimham 80 daysil verum seven centers. and Thenkashipattanam 100 daysil 25 centers.
> 
> Pinne kilukkam available tracked collection trivandram aa varsham godfather trivandrum collection far higher than kilukkam


Ee  available tracked collectionte annathe source arinjal chirichu  chavum. Adokke nalla Thallal  anu .
.nalla hypeil vanna  kalapaniyekkal collection Hitlernu kittiyappol box office reportil kalapani yude collection labyamalla ennu kodutha teams anu.

----------


## jayan143

> #AbrahaminteSanthathikal
> Calicut city 21days gross collection reducing service charge per tickets.... 
> Regal - INR 1465625
> Sree - INR 1707414
> Apsara - INR 4143680
> Total - INR 7316719(73Lakhs+)


Thakarppan Collection. Tracked or Untracked🤣

----------


## Antonio

@shivankutty bro..anganeyokke vendaanne..
ithellam oru rasamalle..
Pinne Lalettan haters kuravaanu, compared to ikka haters 
lalettan fans ne aanu nammalum kurachokke ishtappedathath (not verupp)..

----------


## jayan143

> Ee  available tracked collectionte annathe source arinjal chirichu  chavum. Adokke nalla Thallal  anu .
> .nalla hypeil vanna  kalapaniyekkal collection Hitlernu kittiyappol box office reportil kalapani yude collection labyamalla ennu kodutha teams anu.


Very True. Ann Vellinakshatrathil Kanditund.

----------


## Kannan Mahesh

Multi collection ethrayund  innu. 93l total aayekkumo..

----------


## Saathan



----------


## ikka

> 


97 l by tmrw!!!

----------


## shameenls

> 


പൊളിച്ചു. നാളത്തോടെ 97 ആകണം. 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk

----------


## sethuramaiyer

> 


Kollaam. Naale football illello and Sunday also. Expecting around 3.5 - 4 lakhs

----------


## Kannan Mahesh

> 


Absolutely fantastic collection. Night shows 75percent.. Unbelievable on 22nd day...

----------


## The wrong one

> 


Naale WC illa Collection koodum  :Drum: 

Sent from my SM-T231 using Tapatalk

----------


## BASH1982

> 


Supper
Appo 1 cr Wednesday

----------


## King Amal

Evng shw 75% on 22nd day! 
Pwolii.. Kidu..  Mass..  



>

----------


## Mike

Nale multi ithilum better avum..  :Band: 

70% occupancy kittiyal  :Band:

----------


## Akhil krishnan

> 


kidilan.... 😍👍✌️

Sent from my LLD-AL10 using Tapatalk

----------


## Kannan Mahesh

> Supper
> Appo 1 cr Wednesday


No, on Tuesday itself.

----------


## Iyyer The Great

> 


Thanks..Max possible collection ethra varum?

----------


## ikka

Pvr all together 66% even u have a show @9.45am...

----------


## Phantom 369

Aries Plex collection atreya.?? innu better Booking undayrnalo

----------


## ikka

> Thanks..Max possible collection ethra varum?


5.4L is the 100%

----------


## Iyyer The Great

> 5.4L is the 100%


Ee percentage occupancy alle.. Collection allallo..5.4 nte 56% aanu 3.02..But 56% is occupancy.. Collection cheriya diff varille

----------


## haidin mammookka

Pwoli


> 


Nale 3.7lakh Kitya pwolichene

Sent from my Redmi 5A using Tapatalk

----------


## Saathan

> Aries Plex collection atreya.?? innu better Booking undayrnalo


TVM Ariesplex 

Sat: 0.67L,  70%

table tomo morning idam  :Good:

----------


## Deepu k

> Ee  available tracked collectionte annathe source arinjal chirichu  chavum. Adokke nalla Thallal  anu .
> .nalla hypeil vanna  kalapaniyekkal collection Hitlernu kittiyappol box office reportil kalapani yude collection labyamalla ennu kodutha teams anu.


Correct.kalapanide collection hitler kolthiayathode nirthi.annathe velli ellam njan medichittundu.pinne etho kashi vannu paranju hitler46 lakh , kalapani45 lskh . Hitlerde 46 njan kandittundu .kalapanide kandittilla .pande ithu thanne shoonnayathiyil ninnu eduthidum

----------


## ikka

> Ee percentage occupancy alle.. Collection allallo..5.4 nte 56% aanu 3.02..But 56% is occupancy.. Collection cheriya diff varille


There is diff but will be negligible..

----------


## Kaliyarmadam Giri

> Correct.kalapanide collection hitler kolthiayathode nirthi.annathe velli ellam njan medichittundu.pinne etho kashi vannu paranju hitler46 lakh , kalapani45 lskh . Hitlerde 46 njan kandittundu .kalapanide kandittilla .pande ithu thanne shoonnayathiyil ninnu eduthidum


Kalapani 26 lakh kadannittilla  ennu t honnunnu.

----------


## Jo

Pala universal first show today


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Jo

Innu veendum kandu with family..ellarkkum ishtapettu..balcony athyavasyam aalundarunnu..


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## wayanadan

> 


*naale 4 L varum enthaayaalum*

----------


## Veiwer11

> Innu veendum kandu with family..ellarkkum ishtapettu..balcony athyavasyam aalundarunnu..
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Ethaan ee padathinte gunam family motham ishtappedum
including kids .unlike tgf... Athaan collectionum kaananullath

----------


## Antonio

3 lakhs...great ,4th Saturday...
Today 3.5 vannekkum

----------


## sachin

mm collxn vanno....
so ee week 1cr urappichu alle gr8  :Band:  :Band:

----------


## sachin

3rd ikka movie alle to cross 1cr frm ekm multi athum off season with wc rain n all the power of wom  :Clap:  :Clap:

----------


## Antonio

> mm collxn vanno....
> so ee week 1cr urappichu alle gr8


Waiting...
Mon Tues oke 1.5 enkilum vechu pokanam..

----------


## Antonio

> 3rd ikka movie alle to cross 1cr frm ekm multi athum off season with wc rain n all the power of wom


TGF had Cinepolis..
Bhaskar???

----------


## sachin

> TGF had Cinepolis..
> Bhaskar???


2015il cinepolis undenannu thonunne....

----------


## sachin

> Waiting...
> Mon Tues oke 1.5 enkilum vechu pokanam..


enthayalum by friday easy ayi 1cr adikkum den friday onwards atleast 5cshows varum pvr 3 shows evening kittyal weekend nalla collxn veedum varum ennanu vishwasam....

----------


## Antonio

> enthayalum by friday easy ayi 1cr adikkum den friday onwards atleast 5cshows varum pvr 3 shows evening kittyal weekend nalla collxn veedum varum ennanu vishwasam....


Hmmm..
High possibility.

----------


## maryland

> PwoliNale 3.7lakh Kitya pwolichene
> 
> Sent from my Redmi 5A using Tapatalk


7.3 aayirunnekil marana mass aayene.. :Band:  :Clap:  :Drum:

----------


## Manoj

Tuesday 1 cr adikkum, long run il 1.1 kazhinju pokum

----------


## Manoj

> Correct.kalapanide collection hitler kolthiayathode nirthi.annathe velli ellam njan medichittundu.pinne etho kashi vannu paranju hitler46 lakh , kalapani45 lskh . Hitlerde 46 njan kandittundu .kalapanide kandittilla .pande ithu thanne shoonnayathiyil ninnu eduthidum


Trivandrum collection vechu Lal padangal ethrayennam avanmaar IH aakkiyirikkunnu

----------


## Akhil krishnan

Alappuzha Kairali Second Show (yesterday)




Sent from my ZUK Z1 using Tapatalk

----------


## Akhil krishnan

Chennai




Sent from my ZUK Z1 using Tapatalk

----------


## Akhil krishnan

Banglore 11.15 AM Show



Sent from my ZUK Z1 using Tapatalk

----------


## Akhil krishnan

Delhi




Sent from my ZUK Z1 using Tapatalk

----------


## Akhil krishnan

PVR Lulu 4 pm Show




Sent from my ZUK Z1 using Tapatalk

----------


## ikka

PVR 9.45AM 35% above undu!!!3.5l to 4l chance undu...

----------


## Sidharthan

> Absolutely. 1984 December il  Adiyozhukkukal release aaya theatres il Mammootty yude thala screen il kanumpol koovi thudanghiyathanu. Long 34 years.


Ejjathi. ..budhikum Jara narakal baadhiche thudangio mastere?😌

Sent from my Lenovo A7020a48 using Tapatalk

----------


## The wrong one

ROI ee weekilum steady stataus undallo..!!
 :Drum: 

Sent from my SM-T231 using Tapatalk

----------


## yathra

Roi good occupancy  :Yeye:

----------


## yathra

Good booking today multiplexes  :Band:

----------


## misbah7722

Today show increase

1. Perinthalmanna vismaya 5 ahiws
2. Njarakkal majestic 3 shows
3. Varapuzha M cinemas 4 shows

Total 409 shows/day 

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk

----------


## maryland

> Today show increase
> 
> 1. Perinthalmanna vismaya 5 ahiws
> 2. Njarakkal majestic 3 shows
> 3. Varapuzha M cinemas 4 shows
> 
> Total 409 shows/day 
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


Abraham Days... :Band:  :Clap:

----------


## mujthaba

> Today show increase
> 
> 1. Perinthalmanna vismaya 5 ahiws
> 2. Njarakkal majestic 3 shows
> 3. Varapuzha M cinemas 4 shows
> 
> Total 409 shows/day 
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


Unstoppable Derrik  :Yeye:

----------


## maryland

> TVM Ariesplex 
> 
> Sat: 0.67L,  70%
> 
> table tomo morning idam


vanilla.... :Read:

----------


## misbah7722

Roi booking 

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk

----------


## Antonio

> Roi good occupancy





> Good booking today multiplexes


Authentic aayi screenshot venum

----------


## maryland

> Authentic aayi screenshot venum


swantham peril padam varunnathinte ahankaaram vechu enthum parayaamennaayi.. :Doh:

----------


## shakeer

Cinemax 12.30 pm and PVR 12.45 pm filling fast both became  red 
pan cinema 12.40 pm reasonable booking

----------


## ikka

PVR 12.45pm Heavy booking!!! Chance of another HF!!!

 :Band:   :Band:

----------


## wayanadan

*match illathathu nettamaakum*

----------


## Antonio

> Ejjathi. ..budhikum Jara narakal baadhiche thudangio mastere?😌
> 
> Sent from my Lenovo A7020a48 using Tapatalk


Brother...Koovalukal ille?? Ippozhum und..
Lalettan films nu undo ennu chodichal njan Kanda theatres il ithuvare illa..but ikka films nu Title muthal ,interval, climax okke kooval und.. Fireman, Bhaskar, TGF, adakkam..(illel ella ikka films um kooval ettu vangendathanennu paranju varum)
Agreed, 03-10 kaalaghattathil athra kandilla, ennalum motham illathum illa..

Masterpiece Kottayam Dhanya Padam thudangumbo muthal theri vilikkalum koovalum.. enthinaa..
DQ film ABCD in Ragam Trichur., Nalla koovalum Mammokka kku theriyum..
Pinnee, 1984 ennu pullikkaran paranju..aa time njano Brothero janichittu polumilla..so Annu kooviyathu kandavar Alle avarokke..
Athonnum track cheyyan ippo pattillallo..

----------


## Akhil krishnan

Sent from my ZUK Z1 using Tapatalk

----------


## Antonio

> swantham peril padam varunnathinte ahankaaram vechu enthum parayaamennaayi..


Yaa..yaa...
Pinnallaaa

----------


## ikka

> Today show increase
> 
> 1. Perinthalmanna vismaya 5 ahiws
> 2. Njarakkal majestic 3 shows
> 3. Varapuzha M cinemas 4 shows
> 
> Total 409 shows/day 
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


Ithu heavy...  :Band:   :Band:

----------


## Antonio

> Ithu heavy...


Varappuzha appol aaro adinjallo

----------


## Akhil krishnan

Sent from my ZUK Z1 using Tapatalk

----------


## ikka

> Varappuzha appol aaro adinjallo


Yesterday I had posted the same...Fri sat 2 shows aayirinnu!!!

----------


## ikka

> Today show increase
> 
> 1. Perinthalmanna vismaya 5 ahiws
> 2. Njarakkal majestic 3 shows
> 3. Varapuzha M cinemas 4 shows
> 
> Total 409 shows/day 
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


410 aayille? Varapuzha +2..

----------


## Akhil krishnan

Sent from my ZUK Z1 using Tapatalk

----------


## BASH1982

> Brother...Koovalukal ille?? Ippozhum und..
> Lalettan films nu undo ennu chodichal njan Kanda theatres il ithuvare illa..but ikka films nu Title muthal ,interval, climax okke kooval und.. Fireman, Bhaskar, TGF, adakkam..(illel ella ikka films um kooval ettu vangendathanennu paranju varum)
> Agreed, 03-10 kaalaghattathil athra kandilla, ennalum motham illathum illa..
> 
> Masterpiece Kottayam Dhanya Padam thudangumbo muthal theri vilikkalum koovalum.. enthinaa..
> DQ film ABCD in Ragam Trichur., Nalla koovalum Mammokka kku theriyum..
> Pinnee, 1984 ennu pullikkaran paranju..aa time njano Brothero janichittu polumilla..so Annu kooviyathu kandavar Alle avarokke..
> Athonnum track cheyyan ippo pattillallo..


Master paranja kalagattathil athra hatters undonnu doubt undu karanam akkalathu ikkakku opposit arumillarunnu film fildil kure perumayittu athra rasathilallarunnu ennu kettittundu

----------


## kannan

> Njan entayalum viswasikunila..arum 150cr pokki pidiche varumennum thonanila..130+ oke kaanumarikum elaam adakkam
> 
> Sent from my Lenovo A7020a48 using Tapatalk



Recently oru 200 CR poster kandirunnu  
Puli threadil aanennu thonnunnu  :Ahupinne:

----------


## Antonio

> Master paranja kalagattathil athra hatters undonnu doubt undu karanam akkalathu ikkakku opposit arumillarunnu film fildil kure perumayittu athra rasathilallarunnu ennu kettittundu


Kooval ennu paranju..
Aaru koovunnu ennu paranjillallo

----------


## Antonio

> Recently oru 200 CR poster kandirunnu  
> Puli threadil aanennu thonnunnu


FK il aano???
Very very nice...
Hotstar nte YouTube nte Asianet nte okke kwaadikal koode kittikkanum..
Pinne 3D version
Tamil dubbed version okke koode..

----------


## kannan

> Drishyam
> Oppam
> Pulimurugan
> MVT...more to come..
> Pinne Pranav nte Aadhi...
> 
> Next question to us- Ikkakk 20 crore-athu thanne sammathikko-  kadanna ethra und??? 
> Answer enthayalum avarkk athu  zero aakum...
> Becoz oru collection num "njangal sammathikkoolla"..



Oppam/Adhi okke 50 ?

----------


## Kaliyarmadam Giri

> Trivandrum collection vechu Lal padangal ethrayennam avanmaar IH aakkiyirikkunnu


Adum best sourcil  ninnum....

----------


## ikka

PVR 12.45PM .. 31 seats left 4 HF

----------


## Antonio

> Oppam/Adhi okke 50 ?


Nnnaaa thonnane

----------


## misbah7722

Q cinemas booking error!!!! 

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk

----------


## Antonio

> Q cinemas booking error!!!! 
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


As usual..
Sunday mathre ulloo ith..

----------


## ikka

PVR 12.45 Only 8 seats left!!!! Cmon dra....

----------


## misbah7722

Pvr 12:45pm show 

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk

----------


## Rangeela

> Pvr 12:45pm show 
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


 :Killyou:

----------


## The wrong one

> Pvr 12:45pm show 
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


 Sunday Mathram Collection kooduthal kittunna oradbutha prathibhasam..!

 :Drum: 

Sent from my SM-T231 using Tapatalk

----------


## ikka

PVR HF missed by 4!!

----------


## Krish nair

> PVR HF missed by 4!!


ഇന്നോട് കൂടി 97l മൾട്ടി ആകുമായിരിക്കും അല്ലെ?  Tuesday or wednesday 1cr.....

----------


## misbah7722

Roi

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk

----------


## yathra

12 .45 pvr 3 ticket nu hf miss

----------


## ikka

Koode confirmed for 14th July??

----------


## yathra

> Koode confirmed for 14th July??


Allmost ......

----------


## Akhil krishnan

> Koode confirmed for 14th July??


yess

Sent from my ZUK Z1 using Tapatalk

----------


## Sajil K R

Abhilash matinee

Sent from my Lenovo A6020a40 using Tapatalk

----------


## abraham

Pvr booking error anallo ?

----------


## Antonio

> Abhilash matinee
> 
> Sent from my Lenovo A6020a40 using Tapatalk


Ithu etho angle le pics aanu...
Thammassikkoolla
Thammassikkoolla

----------


## Sajil K R

> Ithu etho angle le pics aanu...
> Thammassikkoolla
> Thammassikkoolla


Ith varachatha.. drawing drawing

Sent from my Lenovo A6020a40 using Tapatalk

----------


## Akhil krishnan

Sent from my ZUK Z1 using Tapatalk

----------


## Akhil krishnan

Sent from my ZUK Z1 using Tapatalk

----------


## Veiwer11

Another Good Sunday Loading....

Still Strong in 4th weekend

----------


## kandahassan

*Success Celebration by Mfwai Karunagapally a*t #KarunagapallyCarnivalCinemas
#RunningSuccesfully #4thWeek
#AbrahaminteSanthathikal #InCinemasNow !!

----------


## kandahassan

Success Celebration at Kadakkal Sreedhanya by Mfwai
#RunningSuccesfully #4thWeek
#AbrahaminteSanthathikal #InCinemasNow !!

----------


## Antonio

> Success Celebration at Kadakkal Sreedhanya by Mfwai
> #RunningSuccesfully #4thWeek
> #AbrahaminteSanthathikal #InCinemasNow !!


Ratheesh paavam eththi nokkunnu

----------


## perumal

> Today show increase
> 
> 1. Perinthalmanna vismaya 5 ahiws
> 2. Njarakkal majestic 3 shows
> 3. Varapuzha M cinemas 4 shows
> 
> Total 409 shows/day 
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


Double holdover  :Teary:   :Teary:

----------


## twist369

Kerala collection 30cr kittumo?
Ippo ethra aayi

----------


## kandahassan

> Ratheesh paavam eththi nokkunnu


aaranu ratheesh ?

----------


## ikka

ABS all Carnival Cinemas crossed 1.75Cr across Kerala!!!

 :Band:   :Band:

----------


## misbah7722

Tripunitthura central 4pm show housefull 

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk

----------


## ACHOOTTY

*ദി ലെജൻഡ് ആക്ടർ .


ഭാഷ ഏതായാലും, വേഷം ഏതായാലും, മെഗാ സ്റ്റാർ എന്ന പദവിക്കോ മെഗാ ആക്ടർ എന്ന വിശേഷണത്തിനോ ഒരു കോട്ടവും ഒരു കാലത്തും വരുത്താൻ ഇഷ്ടമല്ലാത്ത മലയാളത്തിന്റെ അഭിമാനം.


അംബേദ്*കർ ആയാലും, വൈ. എസ്. ആർ ആയാലും, ഭാഷ ഹിന്ദി ആയാലും, തെലുഗ് ആയാലും വെള്ളിത്തിരയിൽ പരകായ പ്രവേശം നടത്താൻ ഇന്ന് ഇന്ത്യ യിൽ സാധിക്കുന്ന ഒരേ ഒരു നടൻ.


സ്വന്തം ശബ്ദത്തിൽ തീയേറ്ററുകളിൽ ഭാഷക്ക് അതീതമായി പ്രകമ്പനം സൃഷ്ടിക്കാനും, പ്രേക്ഷകരെ കഥാപാത്രത്തിൻ്റെ ആത്മാവിലേക്ക് ആവേശിക്കാനും കഴിയുന്ന മഹാ പ്രതിഭ.


ഒരേ സമയം നാട്ടിൻ പുറത്തുകാരൻ ഹരി ആവാനും, തൊട്ടു അപ്പുറത്തു പോലീസ് ഓഫീസർ ഡെറിക് എബ്രഹാം ആവാനും, സ്റ്റൈലിഷ് ഡോൺ ബിലാൽ ആവാനും, മാമാങ്കത്തിലെ ചരിതത്തിന്റെ പുരുഷൻ ആവാനും, കോട്ടയത്തിന്റെ അച്ചായൻ കുഞ്ഞച്ചൻ ആവാനും, പോക്കിരിയിൽ പോക്കിരി മാസ്സ് രാജ ആവാനും, തമിഴ് മക്കൾക്കായി ഹൃദയം നുറുങ്ങുന്ന വേദന ഉൾക്കൊള്ളുന്ന പേരന്പിലെ അച്ഛൻ അമുദൻ ആവാനും, ഇതാ ഇപ്പൊ തെലുഗ് നാട്ടിലെ ആശയും അഭിലാഷവും ആവേശവും ആയ വൈ. എസ്. ആർ ആവാനും ഇന്ത്യയിൽ ഒരേ ഒരു നടനെ സാധിക്കു .........


രൂപത്തിലും വേഷത്തിലും ഭാഷയിലും, ശബ്ദത്തിലും ഇന്ത്യയിൽ ഏതു ഭാഷയിലും നോട്ടം കൊണ്ട്, ചലനം കൊണ്ട്, മൂളൽ കൊണ്ട് കഥാപാത്രമായി സന്നിവേശിച്ചു അത് ജനഹൃദയങ്ങളിൽ ആഴത്തിൽ എത്തിക്കുന്ന ആ നടൻ തന്നെ ആണ് ഫ്ലെക്സിബിള് ആക്ടർ. 


ഞങ്ങൾ പറയുന്നു നിങ്ങളാണ് ആ നടൻ .............യഥാർത്ഥ നടൻ.


ഞങ്ങളുടെ സ്വന്തം മമ്മൂക്കാ ............................

100 കൊടിയും 500 കോടിയും ഉണ്ടാക്കാൻ ആനയും പുലിയും പാമ്പും വിചാരിച്ചാൽ സാധിക്കും. എന്നാൽ ഒരു ജനതയുടെ മനസ്സിന്റെ ഉള്ളിൽ സ്പർശിക്കാൻ ഒരു നടന് കഴിയണം ആ നടൻ ആണ് മമ്മൂക്ക . ആ നടന്റെ ഫാൻ ആവാൻ കഴിഞ്ഞത് എന്റെ പുണ്യം.,



അച്ചൂട്ടി - fk*

----------


## Deewana

> ABS all Carnival Cinemas crossed 1.75Cr across Kerala!!!


Athrem aayaaa  :Clap: 

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk

----------


## Deewana

> *ദി ലെജൻഡ് ആക്ടർ .
> 
> 
> ഭാഷ ഏതായാലും, വേഷം ഏതായാലും, മെഗാ സ്റ്റാർ എന്ന പദവിക്കോ മെഗാ ആക്ടർ എന്ന വിശേഷണത്തിനോ ഒരു കോട്ടവും ഒരു കാലത്തും വരുത്താൻ ഇഷ്ടമല്ലാത്ത മലയാളത്തിന്റെ അഭിമാനം.
> 
> 
> അംബേദ്*കർ ആയാലും, വൈ. എസ്. ആർ ആയാലും, ഭാഷ ഹിന്ദി ആയാലും, തെലുഗ് ആയാലും വെള്ളിത്തിരയിൽ പരകായ പ്രവേശം നടത്താൻ ഇന്ന് ഇന്ത്യ യിൽ സാധിക്കുന്ന ഒരേ ഒരു നടൻ.
> 
> 
> ...


Ufffffff  :1st:   :1st: 

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk

----------


## misbah7722

> *ദി ലെജൻഡ് ആക്ടർ .
> 
> 
> ഭാഷ ഏതായാലും, വേഷം ഏതായാലും, മെഗാ സ്റ്റാർ എന്ന പദവിക്കോ മെഗാ ആക്ടർ എന്ന വിശേഷണത്തിനോ ഒരു കോട്ടവും ഒരു കാലത്തും വരുത്താൻ ഇഷ്ടമല്ലാത്ത മലയാളത്തിന്റെ അഭിമാനം.
> 
> 
> അംബേദ്*കർ ആയാലും, വൈ. എസ്. ആർ ആയാലും, ഭാഷ ഹിന്ദി ആയാലും, തെലുഗ് ആയാലും വെള്ളിത്തിരയിൽ പരകായ പ്രവേശം നടത്താൻ ഇന്ന് ഇന്ത്യ യിൽ സാധിക്കുന്ന ഒരേ ഒരു നടൻ.
> 
> 
> ...


Ufff romancham post 

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk

----------


## Veiwer11

> Kerala collection 30cr kittumo?
> Ippo ethra aayi


30!crore kadannittundaakum already...

----------


## Veiwer11

> ABS all Carnival Cinemas crossed 1.75Cr across Kerala!!!


highest of 2018 by minute or miles?

carnival top movies ethokkeyaan

----------


## Kaliyarmadam Giri

> *ദി ലെജൻഡ് ആക്ടർ .
> 
> 
> ഭാഷ ഏതായാലും, വേഷം ഏതായാലും, മെഗാ സ്റ്റാർ എന്ന പദവിക്കോ മെഗാ ആക്ടർ എന്ന വിശേഷണത്തിനോ ഒരു കോട്ടവും ഒരു കാലത്തും വരുത്താൻ ഇഷ്ടമല്ലാത്ത മലയാളത്തിന്റെ അഭിമാനം.
> 
> 
> അംബേദ്*കർ ആയാലും, വൈ. എസ്. ആർ ആയാലും, ഭാഷ ഹിന്ദി ആയാലും, തെലുഗ് ആയാലും വെള്ളിത്തിരയിൽ പരകായ പ്രവേശം നടത്താൻ ഇന്ന് ഇന്ത്യ യിൽ സാധിക്കുന്ന ഒരേ ഒരു നടൻ.
> 
> 
> ...


Achutty Kidukkki....... :Goodpost:

----------


## ikka

> *ദി ലെജൻഡ് ആക്ടർ .
> 
> 
> ഭാഷ ഏതായാലും, വേഷം ഏതായാലും, മെഗാ സ്റ്റാർ എന്ന പദവിക്കോ മെഗാ ആക്ടർ എന്ന വിശേഷണത്തിനോ ഒരു കോട്ടവും ഒരു കാലത്തും വരുത്താൻ ഇഷ്ടമല്ലാത്ത മലയാളത്തിന്റെ അഭിമാനം.
> 
> 
> അംബേദ്*കർ ആയാലും, വൈ. എസ്. ആർ ആയാലും, ഭാഷ ഹിന്ദി ആയാലും, തെലുഗ് ആയാലും വെള്ളിത്തിരയിൽ പരകായ പ്രവേശം നടത്താൻ ഇന്ന് ഇന്ത്യ യിൽ സാധിക്കുന്ന ഒരേ ഒരു നടൻ.
> 
> 
> ...


Good post!!!

 :Band:   :Band:

----------


## Akhil krishnan

Sent from my LLD-AL10 using Tapatalk

----------


## Veiwer11

16,000 + Shows Completed WW as of Today..

----------


## Rangeela

[QUOTE=Akhil krishnan;8336890]

Sent from my LLD-AL10 using Tapatalk[/QUOT]kollam

----------


## Akhil krishnan

TVM



Sent from my ZUK Z1 using Tapatalk

----------


## Akhil krishnan

Kottayam Abhilash Noon Show



Sent from my ZUK Z1 using Tapatalk

----------


## maryland

> 16,000 + Shows Completed WW as of Today..


25K vare pokum ennu thonnunnu... :Clap:

----------


## maryland

> highest of 2018 by minute or miles?
> 
> carnival top movies ethokkeyaan


minute difference ennaanu prayogam… :Secret:

----------


## Akhil krishnan

Sent from my ZUK Z1 using Tapatalk

----------


## Akhil krishnan

Sent from my ZUK Z1 using Tapatalk

----------


## maryland

> Sent from my ZUK Z1 using Tapatalk


alpatharam… :Beee:

----------


## Antonio

> Sent from my ZUK Z1 using Tapatalk


Noooooo
Viswasikkoolla

----------


## Veiwer11

> 25K vare pokum ennu thonnunnu...


20K + Varum WW.. final

----------


## Akhil krishnan

PVR Lulu 4pm Show Housefull Missed By 2 Tickets

Sent from my ZUK Z1 using Tapatalk

----------


## Veiwer11

In 50 Crore Club...

Derick Abrahaam...

----------


## Akhil krishnan

Thaliparambu Alinkeel Matinee




Sent from my ZUK Z1 using Tapatalk

----------


## Jamesbond007

> *ദി ലെജൻഡ് ആക്ടർ .
> 
> 
> ഭാഷ ഏതായാലും, വേഷം ഏതായാലും, മെഗാ സ്റ്റാർ എന്ന പദവിക്കോ മെഗാ ആക്ടർ എന്ന വിശേഷണത്തിനോ ഒരു കോട്ടവും ഒരു കാലത്തും വരുത്താൻ ഇഷ്ടമല്ലാത്ത മലയാളത്തിന്റെ അഭിമാനം.
> 
> 
> അംബേദ്*കർ ആയാലും, വൈ. എസ്. ആർ ആയാലും, ഭാഷ ഹിന്ദി ആയാലും, തെലുഗ് ആയാലും വെള്ളിത്തിരയിൽ പരകായ പ്രവേശം നടത്താൻ ഇന്ന് ഇന്ത്യ യിൽ സാധിക്കുന്ന ഒരേ ഒരു നടൻ.
> 
> 
> ...


Kidu  :thumright:   :Drum:

----------


## Akhil krishnan

#AbrahaminteSanthathikal #USA 

Saturday(7/7/1 :Cool:  Gross-$3,509 From 8 Locs &

Total Gross-$52,489[₹36 Lakhs]..




Sent from my ZUK Z1 using Tapatalk

----------


## GABBAR

> Ejjathi. ..budhikum Jara narakal baadhiche thudangio mastere?
> 
> Sent from my Lenovo A7020a48 using Tapatalk


നിങ്ങളോട് ഒരു കാര്യം ചോദിച്ചിരുന്നു ഇന്നലെ ഉത്തരം തരാതെ മുങ്ങി ഇന്നെങ്കിലും ഉത്തരം തരും എന്ന് വിശ്വസിക്കുന്നു .  ലാലേട്ടന്റെ 50 കോടി കയറിയ എത്ര പടങ്ങൾ ഉണ്ട് ?

----------


## Mike

pnnem thudangiyaa  :Doh: 

ethra enkilum ayikootte bhai....

please...... aa fight club il chennu chodyavum utharavum okke ayittu koodikko.... verthe evde veendum kure pages athnu vendi marikkandaa.....





> നിങ്ങളോട് ഒരു കാര്യം ചോദിച്ചിരുന്നു ഇന്നലെ ഉത്തരം തരാതെ മുങ്ങി ഇന്നെങ്കിലും ഉത്തരം തരും എന്ന് വിശ്വസിക്കുന്നു .  ലാലേട്ടന്റെ 50 കോടി കയറിയ എത്ര പടങ്ങൾ ഉണ്ട് ?

----------


## yathra

Apsara 6'15 pm balcony booking

----------


## GABBAR

> pnnem thudangiyaa 
> 
> ethra enkilum ayikootte bhai....
> 
> please...... aa fight club il chennu chodyavum utharavum okke ayittu koodikko.... verthe evde veendum kure pages athnu vendi marikkandaa.....


എല്ലാ ഇടത്തും വന്ന് ഇങ്ങേർ ചൊറി ആണ് . ഈ ചോദ്യം ചോദിച്ചാൽ പിന്നെ മൂപ്പർ വരൂല . അങ്ങേരെ ഓടിക്കാൻ ഉള്ള സൈക്കിൾ ഓടിക്കൽ ആല്ലേ  :Celebrate005:

----------


## jackpot raja

Yarushalem Nayaka song has crossed 2.6 million views.

Actually, this song had helped the movie, especially in Kottayam areas.

----------


## Akhil krishnan

Sent from my ZUK Z1 using Tapatalk

----------


## Akhil krishnan

Sent from my ZUK Z1 using Tapatalk

----------


## Akhil krishnan

Sent from my ZUK Z1 using Tapatalk

----------


## Akhil krishnan

Sent from my ZUK Z1 using Tapatalk

----------


## Akhil krishnan

Sent from my ZUK Z1 using Tapatalk

----------


## Akhil krishnan

Sent from my ZUK Z1 using Tapatalk

----------


## Akhil krishnan

Sent from my ZUK Z1 using Tapatalk

----------


## Akhil krishnan

Karungapally




Sent from my ZUK Z1 using Tapatalk

----------


## The wrong one

Kidu Updates..!!!!! @Akhil krishnan

Sent from my SM-T231 using Tapatalk

----------


## Akhil krishnan

M Cinemas Varappuzha 6.30pm Show



Sent from my ZUK Z1 using Tapatalk

----------


## Akhil krishnan

Edappaly Vanitha 6.45pm Show




Sent from my ZUK Z1 using Tapatalk

----------


## Akhil krishnan

PVR LULU & CINEMAX



Sent from my ZUK Z1 using Tapatalk

----------


## Akhil krishnan

Carnival Thalayolaparmbu 6.45 pm Show




Sent from my ZUK Z1 using Tapatalk

----------


## Akhil krishnan

Chennai 9.45pm Show



Sent from my ZUK Z1 using Tapatalk

----------


## Veiwer11

Good booking all around another good sunday loading

----------


## Akhil krishnan

Good Sunday... ✌️✌️

----------


## shakeer

Calicut regal 7.15  filling fast

----------


## Akhil krishnan

#AbrahaminteSanthathikal 17 Days UAE Collection:

Admits : 88046

Gross :5.97Cr



Sent from my ZUK Z1 using Tapatalk

----------


## GABBAR



----------


## Sajil K R

Kottayam Abhilash first show

Sent from my Lenovo A6020a40 using Tapatalk

----------


## Deewana

> Sent from my ZUK Z1 using Tapatalk


BMS il Regal vannoooo ???

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk

----------


## jumail pala

> #AbrahaminteSanthathikal 17 Days UAE Collection:
> 
> Admits : 88046
> 
> Gross :5.97Cr
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my ZUK Z1 using Tapatalk





kuranju kuranju ano pokunathu

----------


## Deewana

> kuranju kuranju ano pokunathu


UAE alone aan......

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk

----------


## Akhil krishnan

> kuranju kuranju ano pokunathu


UAE Matram Alle..Rest Of GCC Illa...All Over GCC 11cr+ undavum..

Sent from my ZUK Z1 using Tapatalk

----------


## Akhil krishnan

> BMS il Regal vannoooo ???
> 
> Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


kure aayallo vannittu

Sent from my ZUK Z1 using Tapatalk

----------


## Deewana

TVM Kairali !!!

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk

----------


## Deewana

> kure aayallo vannittu
> 
> Sent from my ZUK Z1 using Tapatalk


I didn't know bro !!!!!!

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk

----------


## Akhil krishnan

M Cinemas Varappuzha Housefull



Sent from my ZUK Z1 using Tapatalk

----------


## Deewana

> M Cinemas Varappuzha Housefull
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my ZUK Z1 using Tapatalk


Ejjaathi  :Clap:  :Clap: 

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk

----------


## Deewana

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk

----------


## Deewana

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk

----------


## Akhil krishnan

PVR Lulu 7.15pm Show Only 6 Tickets Remaining..

Sent from my ZUK Z1 using Tapatalk

----------


## Deewana

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk

----------


## Deewana

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk

----------


## GABBAR

edited.........

----------


## Deewana

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk

----------


## Deewana

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk

----------


## Deewana

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk

----------


## Antonio

Today Multi oru 65 percentage varumo???

----------


## Deewana

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk

----------


## Deewana

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk

----------


## Deewana

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk

----------


## Deewana

Calicut !!!!!

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk

----------


## Kannadi

Chalakkudy screen 1 il theetta rappayi alle🤗

Sent from my SM-G610F using Tapatalk

----------


## Veiwer11

#AbrahaminteSanthathikal Overseas Gross Till Last Sunday - $1.4M (₹9.6cr)

Highest Malayalam Overseas Grosser In 2018

Overseas Top 5 Malayalam Grossers - 2018

1) #AbrahaminteSanthathikal 

2) #SudaniFromNigeria

3) #Aadhi

4) #Aadu2

5) #MasterPiece


2 mammooka movies in top 5 

w

----------


## Akhil krishnan

Coimbatore



Sent from my ZUK Z1 using Tapatalk

----------


## Kannadi

Nummade Alappuzha

Sent from my SM-G610F using Tapatalk

----------


## maryland

thrissur Inox 7:20pm Show:
only 41 seats remaining..
SURE HF  :Band:

----------


## yathra

Swaram layam fs housefull

----------


## shakeer

PVR 7.15 pm  3 ticket to housefull 40 minute to go

----------


## maryland

> PVR 7.15 pm  3 ticket to housefull 40 minute to go


 :Band:  :Clap:  :Band:

----------


## Veiwer11

Housefull Shows in 4th Weekend too....

Inn 1Cr Adikkumo?

----------


## yathra

Balussery sandya hf (fb )

----------


## shakeer

> 


1 more ticket left
cinemax 7.15 pm 6 ticket left

----------


## yathra

Apsara first show

----------


## maryland

> 1 more ticket left
> cinemax 7.15 pm 6 ticket left


 :Silsila:  :Silsila:  :Silsila:

----------


## Veiwer11

Aries

22 Days 31.89 Lakhs..

----------


## Deewana

> Balussery sandya hf (fb )


 :Clap:  :Clap: 

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk

----------


## The wrong one

> Aries
> 
> 22 Days 31.89 Lakhs..


TVM multies total ethra aayi

Sent from my SM-T231 using Tapatalk

----------


## The wrong one

Matchillatha oru day kittiyappo evening okke kidu status..!!!
 :Band: .....!!!

Sent from my SM-T231 using Tapatalk

----------


## maryland

> Matchillatha oru day kittiyappo evening okke kidu status..!!!
> .....!!!
> 
> Sent from my SM-T231 using Tapatalk


 :Drum:  :Drum:  :Drum:

----------


## Akhil krishnan

Guruvayoor Devaki First Show




Sent from my ZUK Z1 using Tapatalk

----------


## Akhil krishnan

Pattambi Dev Housefull




Sent from my ZUK Z1 using Tapatalk

----------


## The wrong one

> Apsara first show


Mazhayathum kikkidu status..!!!

Sent from my SM-T231 using Tapatalk

----------


## Madhavanunni

*Abrahaminte Santhathikal 3rd Week(18 Days) GCC (Frm June 21)

till July 8(Sunday)

Total Shows ~ 3740 Shows || 71 Locations 
Additional 38 + Preview Shows(June 20)  || 28 Locations 

1st week ~ 2640 Shows || 71 Locations || 400 Shws/Day*
*2nd week ~ 947 Shows || 42 Locations || 115 Shws/Day*
*3rd week ~ 153 Shows || 29 Locations || 51 Shws/Day*


*UAE Shows ~ 38 Shows || 22 Locations**
**Qatar ~ 5 Shows || 2 Locations**
**Bahrain ~ 4 Shows ||2 Locations
Oman ~ 3 Shows || 2 Locations*
*Kuwait ~ 1 Show || 1 Location*

----------


## Veiwer11

> #AbrahaminteSanthathikal 17 Days UAE Collection:
> 
> Admits : 88046
> 
> Gross :5.97Cr
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my ZUK Z1 using Tapatalk


10 Days UAE gross 5.39Cr Aayirunnu So Another 60Lakh Added from UAE...

GCC was 8.74cr  from 10Days ... So GCC Close to 10Cr aayitundaakum..

*Overseas 11Cr...*

----------


## Veiwer11

> TVM multies total ethra aayi
> 
> Sent from my SM-T231 using Tapatalk


70Lakhs + Highest of 2018

----------


## Veiwer11

> *Abrahaminte Santhathikal 3rd Week(18 Days) GCC (Frm June 21)
> 
> till July 8(Sunday)
> 
> Total Shows ~ 3740 Shows || 71 Locations 
> Additional 38 + Preview Shows(June 20)  || 28 Locations 
> 
> 1st week ~ 2640 Shows || 71 Locations || 400 Shws/Day*
> *2nd week ~ 947 Shows || 42 Locations || 115 Shws/Day*
> ...


ROI Ethra Shows Kalichu Enn Idea Undo?

----------


## The wrong one

> 70Lakhs + Highest of 2018


 :Band: 

Sent from my SM-T231 using Tapatalk

----------


## The wrong one

4th Sunday First Show HF
M Cinemas Varappuzha
Pattambi Dev
Balussery Sandhya
Swaram Layam 
Alappuzha Kairali


Sent from my SM-T231 using Tapatalk

----------


## Akhil krishnan

Pvr lulu 7.15pm show..Just 1 Ticket Left



Sent from my ZUK Z1 using Tapatalk

----------


## Akhil krishnan

Cinemax Oberon 7.15 pm Show




Sent from my ZUK Z1 using Tapatalk

----------


## The wrong one

> Pvr lulu 7.15pm show..Just 1 Ticket Left
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my ZUK Z1 using Tapatalk


Sure HF  :Band: 

Sent from my SM-T231 using Tapatalk

----------


## Akhil krishnan

M Cinemas Varappuzha 9.30 pm Show



Sent from my ZUK Z1 using Tapatalk

----------


## Madhavanunni

> ROI Ethra Shows Kalichu Enn Idea Undo?


no idea
nalla shows vannitundu

----------


## The wrong one

Q error ayathu pani thannu..Illel about 70 status vannene

Sent from my SM-T231 using Tapatalk

----------


## Akhil krishnan

Pan Cinemas 8.40 pm Show



Sent from my ZUK Z1 using Tapatalk

----------


## Akhil krishnan

Thripunithara Central



Sent from my ZUK Z1 using Tapatalk

----------


## Akhil krishnan

TCR Inox



Sent from my ZUK Z1 using Tapatalk

----------


## Veiwer11

*Overseas 11CR
*
ROI .. 3CR...

*Total -14Cr...*

Still counting....

----------


## Akhil krishnan

Angamaly



Sent from my ZUK Z1 using Tapatalk

----------


## Akhil krishnan

Mundakayam RD Cinemas



Sent from my ZUK Z1 using Tapatalk

----------


## Mike

Akhil krishnan broi...... Thanx for the kolakolli updates  :Clapping:  :Clapping:  :Clapping:

----------


## maryland

:Drum:  :Drum:  :Drum:

----------


## Akhil krishnan

> Akhil krishnan broi...... Thanx for the kolakolli updates


✌️✌️✌️✌️✌️

Sent from my ZUK Z1 using Tapatalk

----------


## Mike

> 


band adichu time kalayathe Thrissur nu randu HF opichondu vaaa chechii....... :Shameonu:

----------


## Mike

ഷൊർണൂർ അനുരാഗ് ,
അബ്രഹാമിന്റെ സന്തതികൾ .
Today 1st Show .
\

----------


## Antonio

> band adichu time kalayathe Thrissur nu randu HF opichondu vaaa chechii.......


Pinnallaaa...
Trichur update aaru tharum

----------


## perumal

> Housefull Shows in 4th Weekend too....
> 
> Inn 1Cr Adikkumo?


Kidu alle   :Drum:

----------


## Akhil krishnan

Pala Universal




Sent from my ZUK Z1 using Tapatalk

----------


## Mike

Pala Universal First Show 
#RunningSuccesfully #4thWeek
#AbrahaminteSanthathikal #InCinemasNow !!

----------


## Akhil krishnan

Kottarakara Minerva First Show



Sent from my ZUK Z1 using Tapatalk

----------


## yathra

Edappally vanitha final status  :Yeye:  :Yeye:

----------


## yathra

Aluva casino

----------


## yathra

M cinemas varappuzha 
6 .30 pm housefull

----------


## Sajil K R

Rd cinemas 25 days celebration

Sent from my Lenovo A6020a40 using Tapatalk

----------


## Kannan Mahesh

Bms error anallo .. Shee ee..

----------


## Devarajan Master

> Master paranja kalagattathil athra hatters undonnu doubt undu karanam akkalathu ikkakku opposit arumillarunnu film fildil kure perumayittu athra rasathilallarunnu ennu kettittundu


Adiyozhukkukal 1984 Christmas movie aanu.
1984 Mammiootty yude ottayal therottamayirunnu. Amazing year indeed. Pakshe aniyarayil shakthamaya padayorukkam aarambhichirunnu. 1985 nte pakuthiyode opposition sajeevamayallo. Appol athinu thottu munpulla masanghalil valare aasoothrithamayi posters keeralum theatres il koovalum aarambhichirunnu. Everything was well planned and executed. Innum athu thudarnnu kondeyirikkunnu. If it was not for his amazing ability as an actor, addeham enno aa planned attack il thakarnnu pokumayirunnu!

----------


## Malik

Kannur Sagara First shw near hf,Second shw 60%filled,Matinee booking close akumbol 50% booked ayirunnu

----------


## misbah7722

Karunagapally carival 

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk

----------


## Mike



----------


## Mike

Pathanamthitta Aishwarya Second Show

----------


## maryland

marana mass Sunday.. :Clap:

----------


## ajov24

14000 shows by this week per show 20000 വേചെടുതൽ polum gross 28 cr aavumello

----------


## Sajil K R

Kottayam Abhilash second show

Sent from my Lenovo A6020a40 using Tapatalk

----------


## maryland

> 14000 shows by this week per show 20000 വേചെടുതൽ polum gross 28 cr aavumello


 :Band:  :Clap:

----------


## Manoj

Innale kadakkal aaghosham nadakkumbol njangal 4 for members avidundayirinnu.Kidu aaghosham aayirinnu.

----------


## ikka

UAE 18 Days $870K
 Rest Of GCC $504K

GCC Total = $1374K USD / 9.45Cr INR

ROW including GCC will be near 10.25Cr INR

----------


## GABBAR

> UAE 18 Days $870K
>  Rest Of GCC $504K
> 
> GCC Total = $1374K USD / 9.45Cr INR
> 
> ROW including GCC will be near 10.25Cr INR


bhai ROI final ethra varum

----------


## ikka

> bhai ROI final ethra varum


Approx 2 - 2.5Cr max

----------


## maryland

> Innale kadakkal aaghosham nadakkumbol njangal 4 for members avidundayirinnu.Kidu aaghosham aayirinnu.


fottam illaatha njangal viswasikkilla… :Stop:

----------


## ikka

If Kerala gross had crossed 30Cr, WW gross had crossed 42.5Cr!!!

----------


## ikka

Including all rights, it should have made 50Cr business already in my opinion!!

----------


## ikka

Pvr cinemax 10.15 kidu booking...No error now...

----------


## Rajamaanikyam

Blockbuster ABS nu Blockbuster weekend ayirunnu allo pathivu pole... Next week end big releases undallo... All these collections are added bonus considering WC and heavy rain... Next week oru 200 to 250 shows kittiyal polichene...

----------


## Akhil krishnan

Sent from my ZUK Z1 using Tapatalk

----------


## The wrong one

> Blockbuster ABS nu Blockbuster weekend ayirunnu allo pathivu pole... Next week end big releases undallo... All these collections are added bonus considering WC and heavy rain... Next week oru 200 to 250 shows kittiyal polichene...


Next week 2 release ille...My Story entha avastha...Atinte theaters kittumo

Sent from my SM-T231 using Tapatalk

----------


## Iyyer The Great

> Blockbuster ABS nu Blockbuster weekend ayirunnu allo pathivu pole... Next week end big releases undallo... All these collections are added bonus considering WC and heavy rain... Next week oru 200 to 250 shows kittiyal polichene...


Athra kittaan chance illa bhai.. 
Both koode and neerali around 150 screens kaanumennu kettu..150 shows max nokkiya mathi..5th week alle..

----------


## Iyyer The Great

> Next week 2 release ille...My Story entha avastha...Atinte theaters kittumo
> 
> Sent from my SM-T231 using Tapatalk


My story multi il polum mosham opening aanu..wom also mosham.. orupaadu screens povum athinu next week..

----------


## Akhil krishnan

Sent from my LLD-AL10 using Tapatalk

----------


## Film Freak

> My story multi il polum mosham opening aanu..wom also mosham.. orupaadu screens povum athinu next week..


Next week My story heavy removal aayirikkum..change aakunnedathu mikkavaarum koode aayirikkum..
July 13th: Koode, Neerali, Ant-Man and the Wasp, Soorma(biopic on Hockey player Sandeep Singh) Karthi's 
 Kadai Kutty Singam.

Anchal Varshayil my story maari Koode verum

----------


## ikka

> Sent from my LLD-AL10 using Tapatalk


Heavy ... Majestic vare 4th weekil kidu...

 :Band:   :Band:

----------


## ikka

Akhil Moses
Akhil Moses @akhilMS33113318
?
59m
#AbrahaminteSanthathikal Watched Abrahaminte Santhathikal 3rd time today from Vanitha vineetha theatre Complex ...... Missed housefull by just 4 seats ..... Humongouse claps in climax scene by family audience ....... Megastar is back to form

----------


## yathra

Pattambi dev second show hf

----------


## Akhil krishnan

Alappuzha Kairali 2nd Show




Sent from my LLD-AL10 using Tapatalk

----------


## Sidharthan

> നിങ്ങളോട് ഒരു കാര്യം ചോദിച്ചിരുന്നു ഇന്നലെ ഉത്തരം തരാതെ മുങ്ങി ഇന്നെങ്കിലും ഉത്തരം തരും എന്ന് വിശ്വസിക്കുന്നു .  ലാലേട്ടന്റെ 50 കോടി കയറിയ എത്ര പടങ്ങൾ ഉണ്ട് ?


Ithoke parayaan njan aare..vittu pidi mashe..Puli 100cr kadanitunde enne viswasikunnu..Oppam 50crum..mvt elaam adakkam near to 50 maybe..not sure..

Sent from my Lenovo A7020a48 using Tapatalk

----------


## Tigerbasskool

> Including all rights, it should have made 50Cr business already in my opinion!!


Yes Of course till now 50 cr from all business incl sat ,overseas rights etc
lets see how far this goes  :Wink:

----------


## Rajamaanikyam

> Athra kittaan chance illa bhai.. 
> Both koode and neerali around 150 screens kaanumennu kettu..150 shows max nokkiya mathi..5th week alle..


Athinu Marykkutty, Sanju & My Story undallo ... ABS nte ippol ullathinte oru 50% min maintain cheyyumennu karuthunnu...

----------


## Antonio

Alappuzha innu FS n SS full aanallo..
Sree undarunnoo SS??
Anyway heavy kolutthal at Alappuzha..

----------


## Akhil krishnan

> Alappuzha innu FS n SS full aanallo..
> Sree undarunnoo SS??
> Anyway heavy kolutthal at Alappuzha..


FS Housefull Aayrnu.. SS Dont Know The Status But Decent Crowds Undayrnu... Played Only In Kairali Today.. 

Sent from my LLD-AL10 using Tapatalk

----------


## Rajamaanikyam

> Next week 2 release ille...My Story entha avastha...Atinte theaters kittumo
> 
> Sent from my SM-T231 using Tapatalk


My Storykku pothuve purathu mosham WOM aanu... Multies le weedaysile prakadanam nokkam...

----------


## Veiwer11

> Approx 2 - 2.5Cr max


Roi final 3 crore varille? 
overseas final 11cr+ varum
uk wide release collection + this weekend usa colection add aayittilla
also except uae 10 days collection aan

----------


## Saathan



----------


## Antonio

Multies coming soon...allee

----------


## Saathan

...................

----------


## shameenls

Multies ഇന്ന് q സിനിമാസ് ഫുൾൽ error അല്ലായിരുന്നോ. so പണി ആയിരിക്കും. 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk

----------


## Saathan



----------


## Iyyer The Great

Q cinemas error..  :Doh: 
Apart from that kidu

----------


## Mike

collection varunna days thanne error......  :Doh:

----------


## Antonio

> Multies ഇന്ന് q സിനിമാസ് ഫുൾൽ error അല്ലായിരുന്നോ. so പണി ആയിരിക്കും. 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


Nalekkum alambaa

----------


## Kannan Mahesh

> 


Terrific. Terrific... 🎩
😁
👕👍Great!
👖

----------


## Antonio

> 


Q aanu Pani thannath...
Athoode 60-70 vannirunnel policheene

----------


## shameenls

Q സിനിമാസ് ബുക്കിംഗ് എറർ ഉള്ളത് കൂടി മെൻഷൻ ചെയ്യാമായിരുന്നു. ട്വിറ്ററിൽ അപ്ഡേറ്റ് ചെയ്യുമ്പോൾ എങ്കിലും അത് add ചെയ്യണം. ഇല്ലേൽ കുറച്ചു നാൾ കഴിഞ്ഞു sunday പോലും q സിനിമാസ് 30% മെ ഉള്ളായിരുന്നുള്ളൂ എന്ന് പറഞ്ഞുള്ള ന്യായീകരണങ്ങൾ വരും. 


> 


Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk

----------


## Antonio

> Q aanu Pani thannath...
> Athoode 60-70 vannirunnel policheene


By Tuesday, 1 Cr

----------


## Raja Sha

എന്നാലും ആ 280 രൂപ എവി*ടെ പോയി??

----------


## misbah7722

Kannur sagaara

First show 85%
Second show 75%

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk

----------


## wayanadan

> By Tuesday, 1 Cr


*doubt aanu*

----------


## ikka

#AbrahaminteSanthathikal TVM Plexes Gross Collection = ₹75+L
Massive...
Still going strong....

Highest Malayalam Grosser In TVM Plexes In 2018👍

Previous Best - #Aadhi - ₹66L

----------


## Akhil krishnan

Kottarakara Minerva Yesterday 2nd Show




Sent from my LLD-AL10 using Tapatalk

----------


## sachin

> #AbrahaminteSanthathikal TVM Plexes Gross Collection = ₹75+L
> Massive...
> Still going strong....
> 
> Highest Malayalam Grosser In TVM Plexes In 2018👍
> 
> Previous Best - #Aadhi - ₹66L


so ekm n tvm multiesil ninnum thanne 2cr varumennu thonunnu datz gr8  :Clap:  :Clap:

----------


## Raja Sha

> #AbrahaminteSanthathikal TVM Plexes Gross Collection = ₹75+L
> Massive...
> Still going strong....
> 
> Highest Malayalam Grosser In TVM Plexes In 2018👍
> 
> Previous Best - #Aadhi - ₹66L


Athippol oru minute difference alle uloo??

----------


## sethuramaiyer

> Q cinemas error.. 
> Apart from that kidu


Error aayal collection enganeya calculate cheyunne. Average edukumo?

----------


## Antonio

> Q സിനിമാസ് ബുക്കിംഗ് എറർ ഉള്ളത് കൂടി മെൻഷൻ ചെയ്യാമായിരുന്നു. ട്വിറ്ററിൽ അപ്ഡേറ്റ് ചെയ്യുമ്പോൾ എങ്കിലും അത് add ചെയ്യണം. ഇല്ലേൽ കുറച്ചു നാൾ കഴിഞ്ഞു sunday പോലും q സിനിമാസ് 30% മെ ഉള്ളായിരുന്നുള്ളൂ എന്ന് പറഞ്ഞുള്ള ന്യായീകരണങ്ങൾ വരും. 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


Innu thanne athokke kaanum.
Kazhinja randu Sunday n kazhinja sat Q error aarunnu

----------


## Phantom 369

Yesterday Kerala Gross oru 1.2cr+ vannu kanile.?

----------


## KeralaVarma

mm athe......


> error aayal collection enganeya calculate cheyunne. Average edukumo?

----------


## Veiwer11

Trivandrum Mulities-*75Lakhs* + - 23Days

Kochi Multies- *97Lakh* - 23Days

Calicut – *70+Lakhs* (20Days) – (Apsara+Sree+ Regal)

----------


## yathra

അബ്രഹാമിന്റെ സന്തതികൾ
മണ്ണാർക്കാട് ന്യൂ പ്രതിഭയിൽ
ഇന്ന് മുതൽ വീണ്ടും
4 പ്രദർശനങ്ങൾ
  @Don David @Madhavanunni

----------


## Veiwer11

Carnival Cinemas

Gross- *1.76Cr*Approx- (22Days)

Including Sunday should be

*1.8Cr*-approx  Highest of 2018

----------


## KOBRA

> Carnival Cinemas
> 
> Gross- *1.76Cr*Approx- (22Days)
> 
> Including Sunday should be
> 
> *1.8Cr*-approx  Highest of 2018


Macha ithu track cheyyunnundo ?

----------


## perumal

> Trivandrum Mulities-*75Lakhs* + - 23Days
> 
> Kochi Multies- *97Lakh* - 23Days
> 
> Calicut ? *70+Lakhs* (20Days) ? (Apsara+Sree+ Regal)


Vanitha+majestic+central+m cinemas around 55-60lakhs vann kanile!

----------


## chandru

ee varsham ettavum kooduthal shows eathu padam aanu? aadhi or ramaleela?

----------


## ikka

Varappuzha M Cinemas -- +2
Njarakkal Majestic -- +1
Perunthalmmanna Vismaya -- +1
Mannarkkad NewPrathibha -- +1

*Total = 411 Shows / day*

----------


## Veiwer11

> ee varsham ettavum kooduthal shows eathu padam aanu? aadhi or ramaleela?


Aadhi anenn Thonnunnu

Ramleela Last year Alle ..

Collection wise Ramleela

----------


## Veiwer11

> Varappuzha M Cinemas -- +2
> Njarakkal Majestic -- +1
> Perunthalmmanna Vismaya -- +1
> Mannarkkad NewPrathibha -- +1
> 
> *Total = 411 Shows / day*


As of today Ethra Shows aayi?

----------


## Akhil krishnan

> ee varsham ettavum kooduthal shows eathu padam aanu? aadhi or ramaleela?


Aadhi

Sent from my LLD-AL10 using Tapatalk

----------


## Veiwer11

> Macha ithu track cheyyunnundo ?


Twitter Vannath vech Add Cheythu ittathaan

----------


## wayanadan

*pattambi devilum 4th week aano ??*

----------


## wayanadan

*balussery oke innaleyum hf adichalle*

----------


## Akhil krishnan

> *pattambi devilum 4th week aano ??*


shifted from pattambi krishna to dev last week so 4th week thanne

Sent from my LLD-AL10 using Tapatalk

----------


## Veiwer11

> Vanitha+majestic+central+m cinemas around 55-60lakhs vann kanile!


Varendathaan..

Vanitha Screen 1 & 2 Okke Kalichathalle for 2 Weeks

----------


## ikka

> As of today Ethra Shows aayi?


11360+406+406+410+411 = *12,993 Shows by end of today!!!*

----------


## wayanadan

> shifted from pattambi krishna to dev last week so 4th week thanne
> 
> Sent from my LLD-AL10 using Tapatalk


 :Band:  ..............

----------


## wayanadan

*13 k  ............*

----------


## Rangeela

!!! Success by nautical miles!!!

----------


## Veiwer11

Kerala - 13K 

GCC- 3.7K

ROI - 2K (Rough estimate)

ROW..

18.7K+ 

*20K soon*

----------


## Veiwer11

Family Keerilla enn Fans vare paranjappol 

Ellavareyum Albuthappeduthi...

Megastar... Mega Actor.

----------


## Rangeela

> Family Keerilla enn Fans vare paranjappol 
> 
> Ellavareyum Albuthappeduthi...
> 
> Megastar... Mega Actor.


 Athu correct aanu! Unbelievable....

----------


## shakeer

PVR 4 pm final 100+ ticket sold

----------


## yathra

> PVR 4 pm 70 + ticket booked 1.45 hour to go


Second raw 25 tickets blocked  anu

----------


## Balram

padam innale kandu.. nalla vedippayittu eduthittundu.. mammootty ye nannai use cheyyan kazhinju Shaji ku... script wise TGF nekkal mele nilkkum.. 

 :Clap3:  :Clap3:  :Clap3:  :Clap3:  :Clap3:  :Clap3:

----------


## frincekjoseph

Evide Kure perundayallo Padam just average aanu. Geroge ettanu nastam aanennu Georgettan parnju ennokke paranju....

oro oro dusakunakal..............

Enthaa allee...............

----------


## maryland

> 11360+406+406+410+411 = *12,993 Shows by end of today!!!*


innu avasaanikkaathirunnaal mathiye... :Pray:

----------


## shakeer

> Second raw 25 tickets blocked  anu


final 100+ ticket sold ..

----------


## twist369

Next week oru 200 shws kitumo?

----------


## Akhil krishnan

> Next week oru 200 shws kitumo?


nop.. kittiyal lottery.. but dont think so.. 

Sent from my LLD-AL10 using Tapatalk

----------


## GK

Kozhikode apsara 14*onwards koode

Sent from my GIONEE A1 using Tapatalk

----------


## Young Mega Star

200 shoes nxt kittan padayirikile.. kure releases undalo

----------


## Malik

> Kozhikode apsara 14*onwards koode
> 
> Sent from my GIONEE A1 using Tapatalk


13th one day Neerali undu.Abraham will continue in Sree

----------


## Malik

> Next week oru 200 shws kitumo?


Kittan paadakum.Neerali,Koode,Antman,Kadaikutti Singam okkeyundu rks.100+ kittumayirikkum

----------


## Young Mega Star

Aadhi total show count ethraya in kerala?

----------


## Akhil krishnan

Tamil Nadu Gross : 37.01 Lakhs (17 Days)

Sent from my ZUK Z1 using Tapatalk

----------


## KOBRA

> Tamil Nadu Gross : 37.01 Lakhs (17 Days)
> 
> Sent from my ZUK Z1 using Tapatalk


outside kerala etra varum ? ithu rights ano atho jobikkullathano ?

----------


## ikka

Top 5 Tamil Nadu BO - Malayalam Grossers(201 :Cool: :

1) #KammaraSambhavam : 48.12 Lakhs 
2) #HeyJude : 42.52 Lakhs 

*3)**#AbrahaminteSanthathikal** -37.01 Lakhs (17 Days)
*
4) #SudaniFromNigeria : 31.9 Lakhs 
5) #Aadhi : 31.1 Lakhs

----------


## KOBRA

*My storyekkal booking ABS undu*

----------


## ikka

*Bangalore will be near 50L Sure shot!!!*

----------


## KOBRA

> Top 5 Tamil Nadu BO - Malayalam Grossers(201:
> 
> 1) #KammaraSambhavam : 48.12 Lakhs 
> 2) #HeyJude : 42.52 Lakhs 
> 
> *3)**#AbrahaminteSanthathikal** -37.01 Lakhs (17 Days)
> *
> 4) #SudaniFromNigeria : 31.9 Lakhs 
> 5) #Aadhi : 31.1 Lakhs


Banglore etrayudanyirunnu ?

----------


## KOBRA

> *Bangalore will be near 50L Sure shot!!!*


Etra shows kalkkunnu bangloril ippole ?

----------


## Akhil krishnan

> outside kerala etra varum ? ithu rights ano atho jobikkullathano ?


Rest Of Inida Oru 2.5-3cr Gross Varum..Almost Final Gross Aanu..Rights Aavan Chance Illa..Dont Know Exactly...

Sent from my ZUK Z1 using Tapatalk

----------


## Akhil krishnan

> Etra shows kalkkunnu bangloril ippole ?


7 Shows According To BMS Bookings

Sent from my ZUK Z1 using Tapatalk

----------


## maryland

> Aadhi total show count ethraya in kerala?


upto 31 days: 14372 (pinne tracking nirthi)  :Kalikkuva:

----------


## Antonio

> *My storyekkal booking ABS undu*


But rating koodunnund...Kuranja Sadhanam Kayari varunnund Avide.. ivide oru point koode idinju..

----------


## KOBRA

> But rating koodunnund...Kuranja Sadhanam Kayari varunnund Avide.. ivide oru point koode idinju..


mystory onnum ini reksha pedilla athu. aduthazcha vere padangl undu . washout adikkum

----------


## Antonio

Changanacherry Abraham most probably removal.. Abhinaya n Anu charted others..
Kottayam Shift to Asha may be
Abhilash n Anand charted..

----------


## shakeer

PVR 7.15pm 130 + ticket sold out

----------


## loudspeaker

> Changanacherry Abraham most probably removal.. Abhinaya n Anu charted others..
> Kottayam Shift to Asha may be
> Abhilash n Anand charted..


remya 2 shows chenganaserry

----------


## Iyyer The Great

> Changanacherry Abraham most probably removal.. Abhinaya n Anu charted others..
> Kottayam Shift to Asha may be
> Abhilash n Anand charted..


Ethokke padangal aanu..

----------


## loudspeaker

> padam innale kandu.. nalla vedippayittu eduthittundu.. mammootty ye nannai use cheyyan kazhinju Shaji ku... script wise TGF nekkal mele nilkkum..


*how com u c....
movie has not release in bangladesh............



*

----------


## loudspeaker

> Ethokke padangal aanu..


koo n neee..........................

----------


## KOBRA

> remya 2 shows chenganaserry



 night shows ano ?

----------


## Kaliyarmadam Giri

Nale Ekm Dist schools and colleges off anu

----------


## Antonio

> Ethokke padangal aanu..





> koo n neee..........................


Ha ha
Exactly..
Abhilash N Abhinaya -Neerali
Anand n Anu- Koode..
13th nu mikkavarum ee 4 theatres um Neerali aakum

----------


## loudspeaker

> Next week oru 200 shws kitumo?


kittuvarunnu............. if it was son of anton.p

----------


## loudspeaker

> night shows ano ?


trying 4 that........................

----------


## Antonio

> remya 2 shows chenganaserry


Good..Shift kitti Alle..good
Ithokke asadharana sambhavam aanu Changanachery il..

----------


## bellari

> Good..Shift kitti Alle..good
> Ithokke asadharana sambhavam aanu Changanachery il..


Vattana .. Saramilla .. Sukhamaayi kollum ..

----------


## Iyyer The Great

> Ha ha
> Exactly..
> Abhilash N Abhinaya -Neerali
> Anand n Anu- Koode..
> 13th nu mikkavarum ee 4 theatres um Neerali aakum


Namukk randidathum removal varilla..and KTM regular shows thanne kittum

----------


## Antonio

> Namukk randidathum removal varilla..and KTM regular shows thanne kittum


Kottayam 'Asha'  il kittum..
Alappuzha no issue- Neerali Pankaj aanu..
Koode mikkavarum Seethas..
So Kairali safe for us..

----------


## Akhil krishnan

> Kottayam 'Asha'  il kittum..
> Alappuzha no issue- Neerali Pankaj aanu..
> Koode mikkavarum Seethas..
> So Kairali safe for us..



neerali sree yil and koode in pankaj

----------


## Balram

> Namukk randidathum removal varilla..and KTM regular shows thanne kittum



Urappano macha,, ???

Changasheri 

Koode booking opend in Anu 4 shows From Saturday

Neerali booking opened in Abhinya 4 shows From Friday

so Saturday Abhinya il N show kodukkan chance undo ??? 

Neerali yude avastha endhennu ariyella.. engilum pottana chance so shows kooduthal namukku kittum..  :Rolleyes:

----------


## Mike

friday nthayalum My story mass removals undavum......

so avde kurachu screens kittum...... 

150+ shows kitendathu anu.. 200+ kittiyal bonus....

----------


## Kaliyarmadam Giri

> friday nthayalum My story mass removals undavum......
> 
> so avde kurachu screens kittum...... 
> 
> 150+ shows kitendathu anu.. 200+ kittiyal bonus....


Expecting  175+

----------


## Bhasker

Chalakkudy Undavumayirikkum.Saturday Success celebration undu avide

----------


## Bhasker

Pattambi innu muthal 3 Shows

----------


## Devarajan Master

> Vanitha+majestic+central+m cinemas around 55-60lakhs vann kanile!


Kavitha yil around 45 Lakhs vannittundakille Perumal?

----------


## Antonio

> neerali sree yil and koode in pankaj


Ohhh
Pankaj il aarunnu flex n posters..

----------


## Antonio

> Urappano macha,, ???
> 
> Changasheri 
> 
> Koode booking opend in Anu 4 shows From Saturday
> 
> Neerali booking opened in Abhinya 4 shows From Friday
> 
> so Saturday Abhinya il N show kodukkan chance undo ??? 
> ...


Ramya il shift..2 shows ennu ivide kandu..

----------


## A_One

Ithinde total gross etra ayi? Ee oru rushum karyangalum vere ethankilm starinde cinemakanenkil ipo thanne 50 cr 100 cr ennoke paranjene...

----------


## Veiwer11

> Ithinde total gross etra ayi? Ee oru rushum karyangalum vere ethankilm starinde cinemakanenkil ipo thanne 50 cr 100 cr ennoke paranjene...


Kerala gross chothikkumbol ellarum maunam aan

kerala this year highest grosser aan

gross above tgf..tooo

so 30cr varendath aan

Overseas/ ROI  13-14cr

total business over 50cr...

----------


## A_One

> Kerala gross chothikkumbol ellarum maunam aan
> 
> kerala this year highest grosser aan
> 
> gross above tgf..tooo
> 
> so 30cr varendath aan
> 
> Overseas/ ROI  13-14cr
> ...


Ok 👍 super going..

----------


## perumal

> Kavitha yil around 45 Lakhs vannittundakille Perumal?


no idea..  :Vandivittu:   @KeralaVarma @POKIRI any idea?

----------


## Antonio

Producer Dnt want to reveal collection n start fights, may be..n income-tax issues too..

----------


## Tigerbasskool

> Producer Dnt want to reveal collection n start fights, may be..n income-tax issues too..


tax issues thanne karenam...allengil tomichan ne pole pullu pole 100 cr club ennu pareyaamayiirnnu  :Smile:  ennittu pineed 150 cr poster erakaamayiirnu

----------


## misbah7722

> Ramya il shift..2 shows ennu ivide kandu..


Loudspeaker nte okke update okke visjwasikunnavar undalle 

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk

----------


## Deepu k

> Urappano macha,, ???
> 
> Changasheri 
> 
> Koode booking opend in Anu 4 shows From Saturday
> 
> Neerali booking opened in Abhinya 4 shows From Friday
> 
> so Saturday Abhinya il N show kodukkan chance undo ??? 
> ...


Palayil josil kerum ennu paraju.

----------


## Antonio

> Loudspeaker nte okke update okke visjwasikunnavar undalle 
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


Ohhhhhh..
Comedy aarunno...athu Shari..

----------


## ikka

Good booking 4 PVR 10.15pm show!!!

----------


## Balram

> Palayil josil kerum ennu paraju.



JOSE nalla theatre thanne alle.. but next week mattoru padam varumbo eduthu maattunna paripadi undakaruthu..  :Think:

----------


## Antonio

> JOSE nalla theatre thanne alle.. but next week mattoru padam varumbo eduthu maattunna paripadi undakaruthu..


Universal n Jose same teams Alle??
Appo shift undaakum..

----------


## Kannadi

> neerali sree yil and koode in pankaj


Pankaj eattane kaivittooo

Sent from my SM-G610F using Tapatalk

----------


## Iyyer The Great

> JOSE nalla theatre thanne alle.. but next week mattoru padam varumbo eduthu maattunna paripadi undakaruthu..


Ktm Asha kittum.. Changanaserry remove aavan thanne aanu chance..
Pala scene illa..Jose and Universal same management aanallo..Jose il ini varaan ullath Theevandi aanu..athu 20thnum varaan chance illa..

----------


## misbah7722

5th week 100-130 shows kittiyal mathi.. 

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk

----------


## Veiwer11

Expecting 200 shows in 5th week

----------


## Balram

> Ktm Asha kittum.. Changanaserry remove aavan thanne aanu chance..
> Pala scene illa..Jose and Universal same management aanallo..Jose il ini varaan ullath Theevandi aanu..athu 20thnum varaan chance illa..



hmm.. changanasheri il 4 weeks RS il kittunnathu thanne oru santhosham aah.. 1st week Anu il ittu engilum..

----------


## Balram

> Expecting 200 shows in 5th week



My Story disaster level aayondu 200 kittendatha..  :Rolleyes:

----------


## RACER

Watching 2nd time from SPI cinemas chennai 9.45 pm show.. status 60%.. kidu status considering working day and it is raining today..

----------


## yathra

5th week

1. Tvm kairali 4 shows
2. Aaleppy kairali 4 shows
3. Tcr kairali 4 shows
4. കോട്ടയം asha 4 shows
5. Calicut sree 4 shows
6. Pala jose 4 shows
7. Ekm kavitha 4 shows
8 . Kannur sagara sh 
9. Palakkad 4 sh
10 kasarkode 4 sh 

Ithu sure ayum kaum

----------


## Antonio

> 5th week
> 
> 1. Tvm kairali 4 shows
> 2. Aaleppy kairali 4 shows
> 3. Tcr kairali 4 shows
> 4. കോട്ടയം asha 4 shows
> 5. Calicut sree 4 shows
> 6. Pala jose 4 shows
> 7. Ekm kavitha 4 shows
> ...


Kollam..
Kochi Multies-5-7 enkilum
Angamaly 
Chalakkudy Surabhi undavum

----------


## yathra

> Kollam..
> Kochi Multies-5-7 enkilum
> Angamaly 
> Chalakkudy Surabhi undavum


200 varendathanu

----------


## Kannan Mahesh

Multi Innu colln ethraya.. Nale hope und. School and college holiday..

----------


## GABBAR

> 5th week
> 
> 1. Tvm kairali 4 shows
> 2. Aaleppy kairali 4 shows
> 3. Tcr kairali 4 shows
> 4. കോട്ടയം asha 4 shows
> 5. Calicut sree 4 shows
> 6. Pala jose 4 shows
> 7. Ekm kavitha 4 shows
> ...


payyanur 4 shows undaavum avide 2 theaters il undayirunnu

----------


## Veiwer11

> Watching 2nd time from SPI cinemas chennai 9.45 pm show.. status 60%.. kidu status considering working day and it is raining today..


Heavy status aanallo 4th week working day

----------


## Manikuttan777

Innathe Multiplex collection vannilallo

----------


## shameenls

> Innathe Multiplex collection vannilallo


1.22 എന്ന് ട്വിറ്ററിൽ എവിടെയോ കണ്ടു 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk

----------


## samsha22

> 5th week
> 
> 1. Tvm kairali 4 shows
> 2. Aaleppy kairali 4 shows
> 3. Tcr kairali 4 shows
> 4. കോട്ടയം asha 4 shows
> 5. Calicut sree 4 shows
> 6. Pala jose 4 shows
> 7. Ekm kavitha 4 shows
> ...


EKM Kavitha confirmed aano?
Avide onnum ippol pandathe pole aarum kerarilla.

----------


## Saathan



----------


## sethuramaiyer

> 


Expecting 1 crore by Wednesday..

----------


## frincekjoseph

Great Going for a Extra Ordinary Movie.............

Ikka Magic.....................

Adeni.................................

Shaji Padoor.............................

----------


## Deewana

> 


 :Clap:  :Clap: 

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk

----------


## Deewana

> My Story disaster level aayondu 200 kittendatha..


Angane namukk um kitti veendum oru BB  :Clap: 

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk

----------


## Antonio

> EKM Kavitha confirmed aano?
> Avide onnum ippol pandathe pole aarum kerarilla.


Abraham 8-10 Housefull adichaarunnu

----------


## KOBRA

> EKM Kavitha confirmed aano?
> Avide onnum ippol pandathe pole aarum kerarilla.


kazinja week working day okke nalla status undayirunnu .

----------


## KeralaVarma

*e week 2oo shows kaanumayirikkum*

----------


## josemon17

> 


 :Bossman:  :Drum:

----------


## KOBRA

> 


edakidakku vannu band adichechum pokkunnthallathe ninne onnum kanane illalo

----------


## josemon17

> edakidakku vannu band adichechum pokkunnthallathe ninne onnum kanane illalo


*jeevitha nouka thuzhanju engoto pokkond irikunnu...*

----------


## Tigerbasskool

> 


 :Clap:   :Clap:   :Clap:

----------


## Mammooka fan

BB derik abraham

----------


## Kannadi

Ekm ennu nalla status varum

Sent from my SM-G610F using Tapatalk

----------


## ikka



----------


## ikka



----------


## Madmax

total ethra show ayi

----------


## Veiwer11

> total ethra show ayi


14K By Thursday..

WW- 20K by Thursday..Apprx

----------


## MamBlr

Is it 50 Cr already or towards 50 Cr?

----------


## Mike

Edited.........




> Is it 50 Cr already or towards 50 Cr?

----------


## Mike

First IKKA Thread 

Blockbuster  :Band: 

50CR WW  :Band:  

15K K Shows  :Band: 

EKM Multi 1 CR without cinepolis  :Band:  

Highest grosser of 2018  :Band:   :Band:  

and many more ........  :Band:   :Band:   :Band:   :Band:

----------


## Raja Sha

> First IKKA Thread 
> 
> Blockbuster 
> 
> 50CR WW  
> 
> 15K K Shows 
> 
> EKM Multi 1 CR without cinepolis  
> ...


Congrats mr.mike

----------


## ikka



----------


## Akhil krishnan



----------


## Akhil krishnan



----------


## ikka

*PTA - TALKIES*‏ @PTA0TALKIES 18m

18 minutes agoMore



Mammookka's #*AbrahaminteSanthathikal* Becomes 2nd Highest Grosser Of Mammokka in Pathanamthitta Town After #BaskerRascal !! District Wise It's Mammokka's Top Highest Grosser !!! Still Running With Decent Occupancy

----------


## Akhil krishnan



----------


## ikka



----------


## ikka



----------


## Antonio

25 days....

----------


## roshy

> 


Multiplex ഇൽ  നേട്ടം കൈ വരിക്കുന്ന മൂന്നാമത് ചിത്രം അല്ലെ ?

----------


## Antonio

> Multiplex ഇൽ  നേട്ടം കൈ വരിക്കുന്ന മൂന്നാമത് ചിത്രം അല്ലെ ?


Bhaskar
TGF n 
Abraham(going to)

----------


## ikka

> Multiplex ഇൽ  നേട്ടം കൈ വരിക്കുന്ന മൂന്നാമത് ചിത്രം അല്ലെ ?


yes...BTR, TGF and this!!!

----------


## ikka

Good rush for PVR 7.15PM Show!!! Chances of the same getting 1Cr today itself!!!!

----------


## KeralaVarma

*innu adikkumo.1.78 venam adikkanel innu*


> good rush for pvr 7.15pm show!!! Chances of the same getting 1cr today itself!!!!

----------


## ikka



----------


## ikka

> *innu adikkumo.1.78 venam adikkanel innu*


Lets C!!! Waiting!!!

----------


## sha



----------


## King Amal

WW 20K shows..  🕺🕺💃💃

----------


## Rangeela

> WW 20K shows..  


Wowww!!!!!

----------


## Veiwer11

*30+ Crore Kerala ....

Heavy ...

Still Counting....

Still decent Collection on weekday & Good on Weekend...

Hope makers Hold in Theaters Still can collect more...*

----------


## Manoj

Genuine 50cr... :Drum:  :Drum:

----------


## Film Freak



----------


## Madmax

Guruvayoor devaki cinmas - 4 shows ayittunde... theettarapai removed

----------


## Bhasker

> Guruvayoor devaki cinmas - 4 shows ayittunde... theettarapai removed


2 Shows alle ulloo...6.00 & 9.00 PM

----------


## Madmax

> 2 Shows alle ulloo...6.00 & 9.00 PM


Pls confirm ... theetta rapai remove ayittunde.. vere padam onnum chart cheythittilaaaa


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## vichu369

> 


*Thread Name vachu poster okke vannallo ☺ ☺*

----------


## palakkadanfilmfan

Guruvayur 4 sh undu.

----------


## Bhasker

> Pls confirm ... theetta rapai remove ayittunde.. vere padam onnum chart cheythittilaaaa
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Theetta Rappayi remove aayi.Pakshe Abraham 2 Show ulloo.Screen 2 Vere Shows illayennu thonnunnu.

----------


## Akhil krishnan

Abrahaminte Santhathikal Overseas Gross Till Now 11 Cr


2nd Best For Mammookka Behind The Great Father 

Sent from my LLD-AL10 using Tapatalk

----------


## Mike



----------


## yodha007

Blockbuster at the age of 68....!!!
Who else have this rare feet....
May be a  rajni...... or clint eastwood?

----------


## Iyyer The Great

> Blockbuster at the age of 68....!!!
> Who else have this rare feet....
> May be a  rajni...... or clint eastwood?


67 aakunnu..Rajini will be 68 this year..so both of them..

----------


## Young Mega Star

Multiplex 1.5lkh varan chacundo inu?

----------


## Manikuttan777

Innu ellaadathum nalla mazha aanallo..

----------


## kannan

> *30+ Crore Kerala ....
> 
> Heavy ...
> 
> Still Counting....
> 
> Still decent Collection on weekday & Good on Weekend...
> 
> Hope makers Hold in Theaters Still can collect more...*


Anto aarunneel  :Laughing:

----------


## Film Freak

> *Thread Name vachu poster okke vannallo ☺ ☺*


Ikka share cheythatha in FB..  :Clap: 
Derrific Blockbuster  :Drum:   :Drum:

----------


## mujthaba

1 crore muttiyo multi ?

----------


## Mammooka fan

Derific blockbuster

----------


## Mammooka fan

Evda evda ex megastar enn vilichavar oke evdee

----------


## Mike

Anto ku Big Budget il anu kannu...  :Race: 

Kochunni angeru anennu thonnsnu.....  :Roll: 

Trailer launch il undarnnu.... nivin prathekam Thanks oke paranju mention cheythitundu....






> Anto aarunneel

----------


## jackpot raja

I heard that, Fastest 1 CR malayalam movie from Carnival cinemas is  ABS now.

Is it true??

----------


## ALEXI

> Anto aarunneel


Aarunnel essay ezhuthi avante kulam njan mudichene  :ACHOOTTY:

----------


## Malik

> I heard that, Fastest 1 CR malayalam movie from Carnival cinemas is  ABS now.
> 
> Is it true??


Pulimurugan & Bahubali2 undu.Athokke 8 day I'll engandanu,that too with less carnival screens.Just IH things

----------


## Saathan

Kochi Multi - 10th July

*1.22L - 25.59%
GT: 99.44L*

----------


## ikka

> Kochi Multi - 10th July
> 
> *1.22L - 25.59%
> GT: 99.44L*


Expected bit better today!!!

----------


## Kannan Mahesh

> Expected bit better today!!!


Rain makes it difficult..

----------


## ikka



----------


## Veiwer11

> I heard that, Fastest 1 CR malayalam movie from Carnival cinemas is  ABS now.
> 
> Is it true??


2018 aan altogether aano enn ariyilla may be because of new carnival screens

total gross 1.8cr from carnival cinemas

----------


## saamy

> Pulimurugan & Bahubali2 undu.Athokke 8 day I'll engandanu,that too with less carnival screens.Just IH things


Pulimurukaneka speedil ethi only behind bb2

----------


## Kannan Mahesh

> Kochi Multi - 10th July
> 
> *1.22L - 25.59%
> GT: 99.44L*


Theatre Wise colln. Ille, with picture? Athu kanan oru sukhamund..

----------


## Veiwer11

> Pulimurukaneka speedil ethi only behind bb2


So malayalam fastest

----------


## saamy

> So malayalam fastest


Yes..........

----------


## Deepu k

> Yes..........


Happy ayille. Ente pratheshakalkku mukalil poyi padam.

----------


## Antonio

> Pulimurugan & Bahubali2 undu.Athokke 8 day I'll engandanu,that too with less carnival screens.Just IH things


Athu vittekk..
Neraye screens und puthiyathayi..
Athu paranju adiyaakkanda

----------


## ikka

Neerali to release this Thursday...That's really bad...

----------


## wayanadan

> Expected bit better today!!!


*2nd show match alle ...*

----------


## Antonio

> Neerali to release this Thursday...That's really bad...


Friday Alle???

----------


## Rajamaanikyam

> Friday Alle???


Neerali July 13th anallo release...

----------


## Antonio

1 crore day...

----------


## Rangeela

> 1 crore day...


50 crore day...

----------


## Antonio

> 50 crore day...


Namma tracked mathrame kaanoo..
Parayooo...
Illel 50 page angu mariyum...
Ha ha..

----------


## Kannan Mahesh

> 50 crore day...


Ekm. Multiplex detailed collection ille..

----------


## ikka

> Neerali July 13th anallo release...





> Friday Alle???


Yes...Sorry my mistake...its on Friday!!!

----------


## Veiwer11

> Yes..........


Carnival Cinemas Highest Collection ethokkeyaan?

----------


## MEGASTAR ROCKS

*Derrific Blockbuster....* :Drum:  :Drum:  :Drum:

----------


## david john

15000 show kittuo??

----------


## Antonio

> 15000 show kittuo??


Maximum.....let's see

----------


## ikka

Edited......

----------


## maryland

> *Derrific Blockbuster....*


 :Clap:  :Drum:  :Clap:

----------


## ikka

*PAN Cinemas ABS -- 1 show confirmed for next week...3.20PM show on Friday 7.40PM Show on Saturday!!!

Majestic Njarakkal -- 1 show confirmed for Friday .. 3.30PM..Saturday shows not updated!!!*

----------


## Iyyer The Great

> *PAN Cinemas ABS -- 1 show confirmed for next week...3.20PM show on Friday 7.40PM Show on Saturday!!!
> 
> Majestic Njarakkal -- 1 show confirmed for Friday .. 3.30PM..Saturday shows not updated!!!*


Expecting 3 in PVR and 2 in cinemax and Q cinemas.. Total 8 shows in ekm multis..athil kooduthal vannal kidu..esp in PVR..

----------


## Ravi

> *PAN Cinemas ABS -- 1 show confirmed for next week...3.20PM show on Friday 7.40PM Show on Saturday!!!
> 
> Majestic Njarakkal -- 1 show confirmed for Friday .. 3.30PM..Saturday shows not updated!!!*


*Trichur-Inox (3 shows) updated.*

----------


## Ravi

> 15000 show kittuo??


Of course....around 16000 kittum.....

----------


## kannan

> 15000 show kittuo??


Athentha this week run terminate aakuvano ?  :Ahupinne:

----------


## BASH1982

> 15000 show kittuo??


16000 kittanam

----------


## Akhil krishnan

Palakkad Priya Noon Show 




Sent from my LLD-AL10 using Tapatalk

----------


## Iyyer The Great

> Palakkad Priya Noon Show 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my LLD-AL10 using Tapatalk


Good..oru rakshayumillatha mazha aanallo..  :Cold: 
Next week engane..shift or Priya itself?

----------


## Akhil krishnan

> Good..oru rakshayumillatha mazha aanallo.. 
> Next week engane..shift or Priya itself?


Heavy Rain Aanu 3 Days Aayitu...Next Week Shift Undavum..Both Koode And Neerali Are Charted At Priyadarshini Complex...Show Reduction Num Chance Und..Might Share Shows With Marykutty..

Expected Charting :

Priya : Neerali

Priyadarshini : Koode

Priyathama : Abraham And Marykuty ( 2 Shows Each)

Sent from my LLD-AL10 using Tapatalk

----------


## Iyyer The Great

> Heavy Rain Aanu 3 Days Aayitu...Next Week Shift Undavum..Both Koode And Neerali Are Charted At Priyadarshini Complex...Show Reduction Num Chance Und..Might Share Shows With Marykutty..
> 
> Expected Charting :
> 
> Priya : Neerali
> 
> Priyadarshini : Koode
> 
> Priyathama : Abraham And Marykuty ( 2 Shows Each)
> ...


Marykutty kku aalokke undo athinu..namukk 3 shows enkilum kittanam.. marykutty remove aayalum thettilla..4 weeks run nu ulla collection okke alle avide undavuu?

----------


## Antonio

> Heavy Rain Aanu 3 Days Aayitu...Next Week Shift Undavum..Both Koode And Neerali Are Charted At Priyadarshini Complex...Show Reduction Num Chance Und..Might Share Shows With Marykutty..
> 
> Expected Charting :
> 
> Priya : Neerali
> 
> Priyadarshini : Koode
> 
> Priyathama : Abraham And Marykuty ( 2 Shows Each)
> ...





> Marykutty kku aalokke undo athinu..namukk 3 shows enkilum kittanam.. marykutty remove aayalum thettilla..4 weeks run nu ulla collection okke alle avide undavuu?


Thekkappedumo???

----------


## Antonio

> Expecting 3 in PVR and 2 in cinemax and Q cinemas.. Total 8 shows in ekm multis..athil kooduthal vannal kidu..esp in PVR..


7-8 kittiyekkum...
Athu PVR n Cinemax mathramayalum oru virodhom illa...

----------


## Akhil krishnan

> Marykutty kku aalokke undo athinu..namukk 3 shows enkilum kittanam.. marykutty remove aayalum thettilla..4 weeks run nu ulla collection okke alle avide undavuu?


decent crowds und...3 shows kittanam...let c..marykutty remove aavum enu thonunilla...noon show engilum athinu kodukum...athe atre undavulu...

Sent from my LLD-AL10 using Tapatalk

----------


## Akhil krishnan

> Thekkappedumo???


Athinu chance illa..next week releasesil ethenkilm orennam mosham aanuenkil abraham wil have show increase..

Sent from my LLD-AL10 using Tapatalk

----------


## KOBRA

> Heavy Rain Aanu 3 Days Aayitu...Next Week Shift Undavum..Both Koode And Neerali Are Charted At Priyadarshini Complex...Show Reduction Num Chance Und..Might Share Shows With Marykutty..
> 
> Expected Charting :
> 
> Priya : Neerali
> 
> Priyadarshini : Koode
> 
> Priyathama : Abraham And Marykuty ( 2 Shows Each)
> ...


*
Prityathmayil 4 shows kittanam*

----------


## ikka

> 7-8 kittiyekkum...
> Athu PVR n Cinemax mathramayalum oru virodhom illa...


8 Max...PVR-4, Cinemax - 2, Q & Pan - 1 each are my expectation!!

----------


## KOBRA

Plght kidilan maza ayittu koodi still good number of people  :Band:

----------


## KOBRA

*Friday
**Carnival: Greenfield, Trivandrum . 2 shows*

----------


## Iyyer The Great

> 7-8 kittiyekkum...
> Athu PVR n Cinemax mathramayalum oru virodhom illa...


Ha ha..no doubt..
Total 8 aavunnathinekkal valare better aanu PVR and Cinemax vech 8 and others zero aavunnath..but angane varillallo..ella padangalkkum iva thanne alle preference

----------


## ikka

*കൊച്ചി മൾട്ടിയിലെ കോടി ക്ലബ്ബിൽ അബ്രഹാമും*ഗ്രേറ്റ് ഫാദർ എന്ന ചിത്രത്തിന് ശേഷം തൊട്ടടുത്ത വര്ഷം തന്നെ മറ്റൊരു കോടി ക്ലബ് നേടിയിരിക്കുകയാണ് അബ്രഹാമിലൂടെ മമ്മൂട്ടി.
*കൊച്ചി മൾട്ടിയിൽ ഒരു കോടിക്ക് മുകളിൽ കളക്ഷൻ വന്ന മമ്മൂട്ടി ചിത്രങ്ങൾ*

ഭാസ്കർ ദി റാസ്*ക്കൽദി ഗ്രേറ്റ് ഫാദർഅബ്രഹാമിന്റെ സന്തതികൾ
*മോഹൻലാൽ ചിത്രങ്ങൾ*

ദൃശ്യംഒപ്പംപുലിമുരുഗൻമുന്തിരിവള്ളികൾ തളിർക്കുമ്പോൾ
നിലവിൽ ഏറ്റവും കൂടുതൽ തവണ ഒരു കോടിക്ക് മുകളിൽ കക്ഷൻ നേടിയ ചിത്രങ്ങൾ ഉള്ളത് നിവിൻ , ദുൽഖർ , പൃഥ്വിരാജ് എന്നിവർക്കാണ്.

https://www.machansmedia.com/abraham...hin-multiplex/

----------


## Iyyer The Great

> *Friday
> **Carnival: Greenfield, Trivandrum . 2 shows*


Good..from 3 to 2..just one show reduced..2 il one in the afternoon and one at night..

----------


## KOBRA

*Cinepolis illathirunna smayathu etra film one cr adichu ?*

----------


## KOBRA

> Good..from 3 to 2..just one show reduced..2 il one in the afternoon and one at night..


MOT yilum chlappole three shows kittum

----------


## Malik

> Good..from 3 to 2..just one show reduced..2 il one in the afternoon and one at night..


Saturday Koode ille.Iniyum kurayam

----------


## Veiwer11

This Week 200Shows Kittanama eventhough 2Releases are There

Still Decent collection und on week days 

Weekend Good Collectionum..

----------


## Iyyer The Great

> Saturday Koode ille.Iniyum kurayam


2 il ninnu ini kurayilla ennaanu pratheeksha

----------


## Iyyer The Great

> MOT yilum chlappole three shows kittum


Hope so.. devipriya removal aano..ini Kairali RS and Aries il 2 show vallom mathi.. steady aayi povatte

----------


## Balram

> *Cinepolis illathirunna smayathu etra film one cr adichu ?*



Drishyam
Bangalore Days
ORU VADAKKAN SELFIE
Premam
ENNU NINTE MOIDHEEN

----------


## ikka

Aluva Casino next week only 1 show!!! 6.30PM...updated on Saturday too...3 Shows Antman

----------


## Deepu k

> Drishyam
> Bangalore Days
> ORU VADAKKAN SELFIE
> Premam
> ENNU NINTE MOIDHEEN


Vadakkan selfiede oppam alle bhaskar eringathu.engil athum kanum

----------


## ALEXI

> Drishyam
> Bangalore Days
> ORU VADAKKAN SELFIE
> Premam
> ENNU NINTE MOIDHEEN


Cinepolis kazhinja kollamalle poottiyathu..ithokke athinu munbulla padangal alle

----------


## KOBRA

> Drishyam
> Bangalore Days
> ORU VADAKKAN SELFIE
> Premam
> ENNU NINTE MOIDHEEN


Annenu thettu pati ennu thonnunu.
with out cinepolis ano ithokke ?

----------


## Antonio

Ustad hotel Cinemax mathram vechu 1 crore aarunnillee...vamban

----------


## silverscreenfan

kattakkada swaram layam - celebration

----------


## Antonio

> Drishyam
> Bangalore Days
> ORU VADAKKAN SELFIE
> Premam
> ENNU NINTE MOIDHEEN


Ustad hotel..vere aarum illathe Cinemax mathram..
Moideen time il Cinepolis illee??

----------


## silverscreenfan

Kannur celebration

----------


## KOBRA

> Vadakkan selfiede oppam alle bhaskar eringathu.engil athum kanum





> Cinepolis kazhinja kollamalle poottiyathu..ithokke athinu munbulla padangal alle





> Ustad hotel..vere aarum illathe Cinemax mathram..
> Moideen time il Cinepolis illee??


Balraminu  thetupatiyathakum  :Laughing:

----------


## bilal john

> *Cinepolis illathirunna smayathu etra film one cr adichu ?*


Ramaleela,aadu,aadhi,sudani,btech,queen and Aravindan also undennu thonnunnu

----------


## silverscreenfan

ജോബി ജോർജ് നിർമിച്ചു പുറത്തുവന്ന മമ്മൂട്ടി ചിത്രം അബ്രഹാമിന്റെ സന്തതികൾക്ക് വമ്പൻ വിജയമാണ് എങ്ങു നിന്നും ലഭിക്കുന്നത്. മമ്മൂട്ടിയുടെ സമീപ കാലത്തേ ഏറ്റവും വലിയ പണംവാരി പടമാകാനുള്ള കുതിപ്പിലാണ് അബ്രഹാമിന്റെ സന്തതികൾ.

ഹനീഫ് അധീനി എന്ന സംവിധായകന് മേൽ പ്രേക്ഷകർക്കുള്ള പ്രതീക്ഷക്കും ഇരട്ടിയാകും അദ്ദേഹത്തിന്റെ സ്ക്രിപ്റ്റിനുള്ളത് എന്ന് ഉറപ്പ് പറയേണ്ടിവരും. അത്രക്ക് മികച്ചൊരു തിരക്കഥാകൃത്തിനെയാണ് മലയാള സിനിമക്ക് ലഭിച്ചിരിക്കുന്നത്. അബ്രഹാമിന്റെ സന്തതികളുടെ വിജയം അത് മാത്രമല്ല ഷാജി പാടൂർ എന്ന നവാഗത സംവിധായക പ്രതിഭയുടെ മികവ് കൂടെയാണ്.

റീലീസ് ചെയ്തു ഒരു മാസം എന്ന ഫിഗറിലേക്ക് നീങ്ങിയ ചിത്രം ഇതുവരെ തന്നെ 30 കോടിക്ക് പുറത്തു കളക്ഷൻ നേടിയതായി റിപ്പോർട്ടുകളുണ്ട്. കന്നി സംവിധാന സംഭ്രഭം തന്നെ അതി ഗംഭീര വിജയമായി എന്നുള്ള വലിയ ഭാഗ്യം നവാഗത സംവിധായകൻ ഷാജി പാടൂരിനു ലഭിച്ചിട്ടുണ്ട്

അമ്പതു കോടി എന്ന മാജിക് ഫിഗറിലേക്ക് ആണ് സിനിമ പതിയെ നടന്നടുക്കുന്നത്. ഒരു മാസം കഴിഞ്ഞിട്ടും മെയിൻ സെന്ററുകളിൽ നില നിൽക്കാനും സ്റ്റഡി കളക്ഷൻ നേടാനും ചിത്രത്തിനാകുന്നുണ്ട്. 50 കോടി എന്ന മാജിക് ഫിഗർ ഇതിനു മുൻപ് ഒരു മമ്മൂട്ടി ചിത്രം മാത്രമേ നേടിയിട്ടുള്ളു. അബ്രാഹാമിൻറെ സന്തതികൾക്ക് തിരക്കഥ ഒരുക്കിയ ഹനീഫ് അധീനി സംവിധാനം ചെയ്ത ദി ഗ്രേറ്റ് ഫാദർ ആണത്..

http://www.entertainmentcorner.in/malayalam/അടുത്ത-മാജിക്-ഫിഗറിലേക്ക/

----------


## silverscreenfan

malappuram celebration

----------


## silverscreenfan



----------


## silverscreenfan

Irinjalakkuda celebration

----------


## silverscreenfan

RD Cinemas mundakkayam celebration

----------


## silverscreenfan

മുന്തിരിവള്ളികൾ തളിർക്കുമ്പോൾ നേടിയ ഫൈനൽ കളക്ഷൻ അബ്രഹാമിന്റെ സന്തതികൾ 25 ദിവസം കൊണ്ട് മറി കടന്നു . 
കൊച്ചി ബാംഗ്ലൂർ ഒഴികെ എല്ലാ സെന്ററിലും അബ്രഹാം മുന്നിൽ എത്തി .

ithil bangalore kooduthal undu...kochi multi + single screens kooduthal collection undu... tvm also i think more

----------


## GABBAR

> Ramaleela,aadu,aadhi,sudani,btech,queen and Aravindan also undennu thonnunnu


btechum queenum illa ennu thonunnu

----------


## KOBRA

> Ramaleela,aadu,aadhi,sudani,*btech,queen* and Aravindan also undennu thonnunnu


Thanks 
Ithokke engane adichu avao

----------


## Antonio

> 


Enthoru durantham..
Aaa bhagathu mannundenkil kurachu vaari thinoode shavangal...

----------


## Akhil krishnan

> Ramaleela,aadu,aadhi,sudani,btech,queen and Aravindan also undennu thonnunnu


btech and queen illa.. punyalan private limited und..njandum und

Sent from my LLD-AL10 using Tapatalk

----------


## silverscreenfan



----------


## ALEXI

> btech and queen illa.. punyalan private limited und..njandum und
> 
> Sent from my LLD-AL10 using Tapatalk


Paravayum undu

----------


## silverscreenfan

സുഹൃത്തുക്കളെ,ചിലരുടെ കേരളം കണ്ട ഏറ്റവും വലിയ വ്യാജ കളക്ഷൻ ആണ് അബ്രഹാം എന്ന ഒറ്റ ചിത്രത്തിന്റെ ചരിത്ര വിജയത്തോടെ പൊളിഞ്ഞു വീണത്.. മോഹൻലാൽ എന്ന നടനും തന്റെ ഫാൻസ്* എന്നു പറയുന്ന കുറച്ചു online പ്രൊമോട്ടർമാരും ചേർന്ന് ആടിനെ പട്ടിയാക്കുന്നത് പോലെ നിരന്തരം വ്യാജ കളക്ഷൻ സൃഷ്ടിച്ചു മലയാളി ജനതയെ ഒന്നടങ്കം പറ്റിച്ചു കൊണ്ടിരിക്കുകയാണ്.. ഈ പോസ്റ്റ്* വായിക്കുന്ന നിങ്ങൾ ഓരോരുത്തരും ഇവർ വ്യാജ കളക്ഷൻ പ്രെചരിപ്പിച്ചത് എങ്ങനെ ആണെന്ന് മനസിലാക്കണം.. ഈ വിവരം ഇപ്പോൾ നമ്മൾക്ക് എല്ലാം മനസിലാക്കി തന്നതും ഇവർ തന്നെയാണ്.. താഴെ പറയുന്ന കാര്യങ്ങൾ നിങ്ങൾ ശ്രേധിച്ചു വായിക്കുക.
24 ദിവസം ആയ അബ്രഹാമിന്റെ സന്തതികൾ എന്ന ചിത്രം ഇപ്പോൾ കേരളത്തിൽ ഓടുന്നത് 116 ഓളം തീയറ്ററിൽ ആണ്.ഡെയിലി 410 ഓളം ഷോകൾ ആണ് 24 ആം dhivasm അബ്രഹാമിനുള്ളത്.. ഇത് രണ്ടും kbo യിൽ റെക്കോർഡും ആണ്.. 24ദിവസം കൊണ്ട് മാത്രം 15000 ഷോ കളിച്ച 2 ആമത്തെ ചിത്രവും അബ്രഹാം ആണ്... വെറും 22 ഷോയിൽ മൾട്ടിയിൽ വന്ന അബ്രഹാം വെറും 24 ദിവസം കൊണ്ട് ആണ് 1 കോടി കടന്നത്.... കോഴിക്കോടും തിരുവന്തപുരത്തും നിന്നും മലയാളസിനിമയിൽ 50 കോടി ക്ലബ്ബിലുള്ള എല്ലാ ചിത്രങ്ങളുടെയും 50, 60 ദിവസത്തെ കളക്ഷൻ ആണ് 24 ദിവസം കൊണ്ട് അബ്രഹാം നേടിയിട്ടുള്ളത് .. അങ്ങനെയുള്ള ഒരു ചിത്രത്തിന് മുകളിൽ പറഞ്ഞ നടന്റെ ഫാൻസ്* ഇട്ട കളക്ഷൻ ആണ് കേരള 21 ഉം Ww 33 ഉം... അബ്രഹാമിന്റെ ട്രാക്കിംഗ് കലക്ഷനും 24 ആം ദിവസത്തെ തീയേറ്റർ എണ്ണവും ഡെയിലി ഷോയും ടോട്ടൽ ഷോയും കാണുമ്പോൾ തന്നെ കൊച്ചു കുട്ടികൾക്ക് വരെ മനസിലാകും ഈ ചിത്രത്തിന് 50 കോടിക്ക് മുകളിൽ കളക്ഷൻ കിട്ടുമെന്ന്.. 50 കോടി ക്ലബ്ബിലുള്ള പുലിമുരുകൻ ഒഴികയുള്ള ചിത്രങ്ങൾക്ക് ഒന്നും തന്നെ 24 ദിവസം ആയപ്പോഴേക്കും അബ്രഹാമിന്റെ നാലിൽ ഒന്ന് തീയറ്ററോ ഷോയോ ഇല്ലാ.. അത് മാത്രമല്ല ദൃശ്യം പുലിമുരുകാൻ ഒഴികയുള്ള എല്ലാ ചിത്രങ്ങളുടെയും ലൈഫ് ടൈം ഷോയും അബ്രഹാം 24 ദിവസം കൊണ്ട് പൊട്ടിച്ചെറിഞ്ഞു... അങ്ങനെയുള്ള അബ്രഹാമിന്റെ 50 കോടി തള്ളും കേരള കളക്ഷൻ 21 കോടിയും... അപ്പൊ ഇത്രയൊക്കെ തീയറ്ററും ഷോയും ട്രാക്കിംഗ് കോലക്ഷനും ഉള്ള ഒരു പടത്തിനു 21 കൊടിയേ കിട്ടു എങ്കിൽ ഇതിന്റെ നാലിലൊന്നു തയറ്ററും ഷോയും ഇല്ലാത്ത ഒപ്പം മുന്തിരി വള്ളി ഇവയുടെയൊക്കെ കളക്ഷൻ അബ്രഹാമിന്റെ പകുതി ഏങ്കിലും കാണുവോ എന്നു നിങ്ങൾ ചിന്തിച്ചു നോക്കുക..

----------


## Akhil krishnan

✌️✌️✌️✌️✌️✌️

Sent from my LLD-AL10 using Tapatalk

----------


## Balram

> Annenu thettu pati ennu thonnunu.
> with out cinepolis ano ithokke ?


ya ie padangal kalicha time il cinepolis illayirunnu.. ie padangal ellam 2 cr nu mukal ilum eduthu...

----------


## silverscreenfan



----------


## Ravi

*CROSSING* *1 CR MARK* *AT COCHIN MULTIPLEXES (PVR/CINEMAX/PAN & Q)*** :Drum:  :Drum:  :Drum:  :Drum:

----------


## King Amal

Ith sathyam.. 



> സുഹൃത്തുക്കളെ,ചിലരുടെ കേരളം കണ്ട ഏറ്റവും വലിയ വ്യാജ കളക്ഷൻ ആണ് അബ്രഹാം എന്ന ഒറ്റ ചിത്രത്തിന്റെ ചരിത്ര വിജയത്തോടെ പൊളിഞ്ഞു വീണത്.. മോഹൻലാൽ എന്ന നടനും തന്റെ ഫാൻസ്* എന്നു പറയുന്ന കുറച്ചു online പ്രൊമോട്ടർമാരും ചേർന്ന് ആടിനെ പട്ടിയാക്കുന്നത് പോലെ നിരന്തരം വ്യാജ കളക്ഷൻ സൃഷ്ടിച്ചു മലയാളി ജനതയെ ഒന്നടങ്കം പറ്റിച്ചു കൊണ്ടിരിക്കുകയാണ്.. ഈ പോസ്റ്റ്* വായിക്കുന്ന നിങ്ങൾ ഓരോരുത്തരും ഇവർ വ്യാജ കളക്ഷൻ പ്രെചരിപ്പിച്ചത് എങ്ങനെ ആണെന്ന് മനസിലാക്കണം.. ഈ വിവരം ഇപ്പോൾ നമ്മൾക്ക് എല്ലാം മനസിലാക്കി തന്നതും ഇവർ തന്നെയാണ്.. താഴെ പറയുന്ന കാര്യങ്ങൾ നിങ്ങൾ ശ്രേധിച്ചു വായിക്കുക.
> 24 ദിവസം ആയ അബ്രഹാമിന്റെ സന്തതികൾ എന്ന ചിത്രം ഇപ്പോൾ കേരളത്തിൽ ഓടുന്നത് 116 ഓളം തീയറ്ററിൽ ആണ്.ഡെയിലി 410 ഓളം ഷോകൾ ആണ് 24 ആം dhivasm അബ്രഹാമിനുള്ളത്.. ഇത് രണ്ടും kbo യിൽ റെക്കോർഡും ആണ്.. 24ദിവസം കൊണ്ട് മാത്രം 15000 ഷോ കളിച്ച 2 ആമത്തെ ചിത്രവും അബ്രഹാം ആണ്... വെറും 22 ഷോയിൽ മൾട്ടിയിൽ വന്ന അബ്രഹാം വെറും 24 ദിവസം കൊണ്ട് ആണ് 1 കോടി കടന്നത്.... കോഴിക്കോടും തിരുവന്തപുരത്തും നിന്നും മലയാളസിനിമയിൽ 50 കോടി ക്ലബ്ബിലുള്ള എല്ലാ ചിത്രങ്ങളുടെയും 50, 60 ദിവസത്തെ കളക്ഷൻ ആണ് 24 ദിവസം കൊണ്ട് അബ്രഹാം നേടിയിട്ടുള്ളത് .. അങ്ങനെയുള്ള ഒരു ചിത്രത്തിന് മുകളിൽ പറഞ്ഞ നടന്റെ ഫാൻസ്* ഇട്ട കളക്ഷൻ ആണ് കേരള 21 ഉം Ww 33 ഉം... അബ്രഹാമിന്റെ ട്രാക്കിംഗ് കലക്ഷനും 24 ആം ദിവസത്തെ തീയേറ്റർ എണ്ണവും ഡെയിലി ഷോയും ടോട്ടൽ ഷോയും കാണുമ്പോൾ തന്നെ കൊച്ചു കുട്ടികൾക്ക് വരെ മനസിലാകും ഈ ചിത്രത്തിന് 50 കോടിക്ക് മുകളിൽ കളക്ഷൻ കിട്ടുമെന്ന്.. 50 കോടി ക്ലബ്ബിലുള്ള പുലിമുരുകൻ ഒഴികയുള്ള ചിത്രങ്ങൾക്ക് ഒന്നും തന്നെ 24 ദിവസം ആയപ്പോഴേക്കും അബ്രഹാമിന്റെ നാലിൽ ഒന്ന് തീയറ്ററോ ഷോയോ ഇല്ലാ.. അത് മാത്രമല്ല ദൃശ്യം പുലിമുരുകാൻ ഒഴികയുള്ള എല്ലാ ചിത്രങ്ങളുടെയും ലൈഫ് ടൈം ഷോയും അബ്രഹാം 24 ദിവസം കൊണ്ട് പൊട്ടിച്ചെറിഞ്ഞു... അങ്ങനെയുള്ള അബ്രഹാമിന്റെ 50 കോടി തള്ളും കേരള കളക്ഷൻ 21 കോടിയും... അപ്പൊ ഇത്രയൊക്കെ തീയറ്ററും ഷോയും ട്രാക്കിംഗ് കോലക്ഷനും ഉള്ള ഒരു പടത്തിനു 21 കൊടിയേ കിട്ടു എങ്കിൽ ഇതിന്റെ നാലിലൊന്നു തയറ്ററും ഷോയും ഇല്ലാത്ത ഒപ്പം മുന്തിരി വള്ളി ഇവയുടെയൊക്കെ കളക്ഷൻ അബ്രഹാമിന്റെ പകുതി ഏങ്കിലും കാണുവോ എന്നു നിങ്ങൾ ചിന്തിച്ചു നോക്കുക..

----------


## Loud speaker

Ee yearle 4 th movie alle 1 cr at Ekm multi? 

Aadhi 
Sudani
Pinne eth?

----------


## mujthaba

Ek karod  :Clapping: 
Ella pazhuthukalum adacha vijayam.. well deserved for the magical performance from Megastar

----------


## Tigerbasskool

> സുഹൃത്തുക്കളെ,ചിലരുടെ കേരളം കണ്ട ഏറ്റവും വലിയ വ്യാജ കളക്ഷൻ ആണ് അബ്രഹാം എന്ന ഒറ്റ ചിത്രത്തിന്റെ ചരിത്ര വിജയത്തോടെ പൊളിഞ്ഞു വീണത്.. മോഹൻലാൽ എന്ന നടനും തന്റെ ഫാൻസ്* എന്നു പറയുന്ന കുറച്ചു online പ്രൊമോട്ടർമാരും ചേർന്ന് ആടിനെ പട്ടിയാക്കുന്നത് പോലെ നിരന്തരം വ്യാജ കളക്ഷൻ സൃഷ്ടിച്ചു മലയാളി ജനതയെ ഒന്നടങ്കം പറ്റിച്ചു കൊണ്ടിരിക്കുകയാണ്.. ഈ പോസ്റ്റ്* വായിക്കുന്ന നിങ്ങൾ ഓരോരുത്തരും ഇവർ വ്യാജ കളക്ഷൻ പ്രെചരിപ്പിച്ചത് എങ്ങനെ ആണെന്ന് മനസിലാക്കണം.. ഈ വിവരം ഇപ്പോൾ നമ്മൾക്ക് എല്ലാം മനസിലാക്കി തന്നതും ഇവർ തന്നെയാണ്.. താഴെ പറയുന്ന കാര്യങ്ങൾ നിങ്ങൾ ശ്രേധിച്ചു വായിക്കുക.
> 24 ദിവസം ആയ അബ്രഹാമിന്റെ സന്തതികൾ എന്ന ചിത്രം ഇപ്പോൾ കേരളത്തിൽ ഓടുന്നത് 116 ഓളം തീയറ്ററിൽ ആണ്.ഡെയിലി 410 ഓളം ഷോകൾ ആണ് 24 ആം dhivasm അബ്രഹാമിനുള്ളത്.. ഇത് രണ്ടും kbo യിൽ റെക്കോർഡും ആണ്.. 24ദിവസം കൊണ്ട് മാത്രം 15000 ഷോ കളിച്ച 2 ആമത്തെ ചിത്രവും അബ്രഹാം ആണ്... വെറും 22 ഷോയിൽ മൾട്ടിയിൽ വന്ന അബ്രഹാം വെറും 24 ദിവസം കൊണ്ട് ആണ് 1 കോടി കടന്നത്.... കോഴിക്കോടും തിരുവന്തപുരത്തും നിന്നും മലയാളസിനിമയിൽ 50 കോടി ക്ലബ്ബിലുള്ള എല്ലാ ചിത്രങ്ങളുടെയും 50, 60 ദിവസത്തെ കളക്ഷൻ ആണ് 24 ദിവസം കൊണ്ട് അബ്രഹാം നേടിയിട്ടുള്ളത് .. അങ്ങനെയുള്ള ഒരു ചിത്രത്തിന് മുകളിൽ പറഞ്ഞ നടന്റെ ഫാൻസ്* ഇട്ട കളക്ഷൻ ആണ് കേരള 21 ഉം Ww 33 ഉം... അബ്രഹാമിന്റെ ട്രാക്കിംഗ് കലക്ഷനും 24 ആം ദിവസത്തെ തീയേറ്റർ എണ്ണവും ഡെയിലി ഷോയും ടോട്ടൽ ഷോയും കാണുമ്പോൾ തന്നെ കൊച്ചു കുട്ടികൾക്ക് വരെ മനസിലാകും ഈ ചിത്രത്തിന് 50 കോടിക്ക് മുകളിൽ കളക്ഷൻ കിട്ടുമെന്ന്.. 50 കോടി ക്ലബ്ബിലുള്ള പുലിമുരുകൻ ഒഴികയുള്ള ചിത്രങ്ങൾക്ക് ഒന്നും തന്നെ 24 ദിവസം ആയപ്പോഴേക്കും അബ്രഹാമിന്റെ നാലിൽ ഒന്ന് തീയറ്ററോ ഷോയോ ഇല്ലാ.. അത് മാത്രമല്ല ദൃശ്യം പുലിമുരുകാൻ ഒഴികയുള്ള എല്ലാ ചിത്രങ്ങളുടെയും ലൈഫ് ടൈം ഷോയും അബ്രഹാം 24 ദിവസം കൊണ്ട് പൊട്ടിച്ചെറിഞ്ഞു... അങ്ങനെയുള്ള അബ്രഹാമിന്റെ 50 കോടി തള്ളും കേരള കളക്ഷൻ 21 കോടിയും... അപ്പൊ ഇത്രയൊക്കെ തീയറ്ററും ഷോയും ട്രാക്കിംഗ് കോലക്ഷനും ഉള്ള ഒരു പടത്തിനു 21 കൊടിയേ കിട്ടു എങ്കിൽ ഇതിന്റെ നാലിലൊന്നു തയറ്ററും ഷോയും ഇല്ലാത്ത ഒപ്പം മുന്തിരി വള്ളി ഇവയുടെയൊക്കെ കളക്ഷൻ അബ്രഹാമിന്റെ പകുതി ഏങ്കിലും കാണുവോ എന്നു നിങ്ങൾ ചിന്തിച്ചു നോക്കുക..


nagnamaayaa sathyam

----------


## Akhil krishnan

> Ee yearle 4 th movie alle 1 cr at Ekm multi? 
> 
> Aadhi 
> Sudani
> Pinne eth?


aravindante adhithikal

Sent from my LLD-AL10 using Tapatalk

----------


## Tigerbasskool

> *കൊച്ചി മൾട്ടിയിലെ കോടി ക്ലബ്ബിൽ അബ്രഹാമും*
> 
> ഗ്രേറ്റ് ഫാദർ എന്ന ചിത്രത്തിന് ശേഷം തൊട്ടടുത്ത വര്ഷം തന്നെ മറ്റൊരു കോടി ക്ലബ് നേടിയിരിക്കുകയാണ് അബ്രഹാമിലൂടെ മമ്മൂട്ടി.
> *കൊച്ചി മൾട്ടിയിൽ ഒരു കോടിക്ക് മുകളിൽ കളക്ഷൻ വന്ന മമ്മൂട്ടി ചിത്രങ്ങൾ*
> 
> ഭാസ്കർ ദി റാസ്*ക്കൽദി ഗ്രേറ്റ് ഫാദർഅബ്രഹാമിന്റെ സന്തതികൾ
> *മോഹൻലാൽ ചിത്രങ്ങൾ*
> 
> ദൃശ്യംഒപ്പംപുലിമുരുഗൻമുന്തിരിവള്ളികൾ തളിർക്കുമ്പോൾ
> ...


 :Clap:  

more mam movies will be added to the list...mamankam,bilal 2 ,kunjali etc....  :Wink:

----------


## Tigerbasskool

> 


ini engilum producer nu official ayittu collection purethu vittu koodee?? 50 cr club biggest hit ennu keralam motham poster ottikenam also in social media ..tomichan aayirengilum ipol kaanaamaayirinnu angerudee promotion gimmicks

----------


## Veiwer11

> ini engilum producer nu official ayittu collection purethu vittu koodee?? 50 cr club biggest hit ennu keralam motham poster ottikenam also in social media ..tomichan aayirengilum ipol kaanaamaayirinnu angerudee promotion gimmicks


TGF 50Cr Poster undaayirunnu 

Ithinum Venam Well deserved aan...Collected above TGF

But Producers done a good Job NAlla Caption ulla posters aayirunnu mostly..

----------


## Antonio

> ini engilum producer nu official ayittu collection purethu vittu koodee?? 50 cr club biggest hit ennu keralam motham poster ottikenam also in social media ..tomichan aayirengilum ipol kaanaamaayirinnu angerudee promotion gimmicks


Joby won't do it..
Dnt expect anything...

----------


## Tigerbasskool

> Joby won't do it..
> Dnt expect anything...


angene cheyoolaa ennu parenyaal chathi alle fans karodu cheyunethu....aviru ude support karenam alle ith itreyum valiyee hit aayethuu

----------


## Raja Sha

Iithrayum theatersum showsum undayittu polum 4th weekil oru cheriya pathra parasyam polum koduthilla..
25th day parasyavum kandilla..
Appol ini onnum pratheekshikkanda

----------


## Tigerbasskool

> Iithrayum theatersum showsum undayittu polum 4th weekil oru cheriya pathra parasyam polum koduthilla..
> 25th day parasyavum kandilla..
> Appol ini onnum pratheekshikkanda


yes thats very sad...TFG nu ithilum nalle promotion undaayirinnu ..aviru collection official ayittu purethu vittu correct timil poster eraakki etc...i dont understand why mammootty movies get such lame producers always.

----------


## Mike

pnnem karachil thudangiyaaa.........  :Roll: 

ehtra kittiyalaum akrantham anallaaa.............  :Vandivittu: 

ithokke thanne dharalam.......

----------


## sethuramaiyer

> Ustad hotel..vere aarum illathe Cinemax mathram..
> Moideen time il Cinepolis illee??


Ustad hotel tkme'il q cinemas ondaairinnu. Avidennu padam kanda orma ondu..

----------


## Antonio

We are happy with theatre run..
Athrem mathi...
Producers okke enna venel aayikkotte..

----------


## Antonio

> Ustad hotel tkme'il q cinemas ondaairinnu. Avidennu padam kanda orma ondu..


Aano???
Hmmm...

----------


## Veiwer11

> We are happy with theatre run..
> Athrem mathi...
> Producers okke enna venel aayikkotte..


Yes Indeed .. Producer did very good job until now with Theatre run..

Very Happy with That...

----------


## haidin mammookka

Next  50cr poster varum sure

Sent from my Redmi 5A using Tapatalk

----------


## haidin mammookka

Next week 


> Next  50cr poster varum sure
> 
> Sent from my Redmi 5A using Tapatalk


Sent from my Redmi 5A using Tapatalk

----------


## Bhasker

Ee aazhcha new releaseinte koode oru full page advt with 50 crore declaration vannal polichene?

----------


## perumal

This week's numero uno at  Overseas is Mammootty's Abrahaminte Santhathikal which is a Superhit there as the film goes past $1.6 Mn at the end of its third weekend.The film was excellent is Gulf where it has grossed $1.45 Mn so far and it is now the highest grosser for Mammootty in USA beating his Pazhassiraja which came 9 years before.It is the highest Overseas grosser among Malayalam movies so far and will add a few lakhs more before it terminates.

http://cinetrak.in/news_details.html...d72957d5f8f718

*$1.6 Mn*  = *11cr+ right???*

----------


## Antonio

> This week's numero uno at  Overseas is Mammootty's Abrahaminte Santhathikal which is a Superhit there as the film goes past $1.6 Mn at the end of its third weekend.The film was excellent is Gulf where it has grossed $1.45 Mn so far and it is now the highest grosser for Mammootty in USA beating his Pazhassiraja which came 9 years before.It is the highest Overseas grosser among Malayalam movies so far and will add a few lakhs more before it terminates.
> 
> http://cinetrak.in/news_details.html...d72957d5f8f718
> 
> *$1.6 Mn*  = *11cr+ right???*


Highest overseas ????

----------


## perumal

> Highest overseas ????


Puli n MVT undakum! 
MVT 14cr entho undenu thonunu

----------


## melparambu

Next week oru 200+ kitfille..


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Antonio

> Puli n MVT undakum! 
> MVT 14cr entho undenu thonunu


Pulimurugan nu mukalil ethelum record undo??? Athu thettakananu chance..

----------


## Akhil krishnan

> Highest overseas ????


PuliMurugan., Drishyam, Premam

Sent from my LLD-AL10 using Tapatalk

----------


## Balram

> PuliMurugan., Drishyam, Premam
> 
> Sent from my LLD-AL10 using Tapatalk


Bangalore Days um kerum adhil..  :Rolleyes:

----------


## Balram

> Pulimurugan nu mukalil ethelum record undo??? Athu thettakananu chance..


MVT pulimurukanekkal mukal il aanu UK box office..  :Rolleyes:  UK il mathram..  :Rolleyes:

----------


## perumal

> PuliMurugan., Drishyam, Premam
> 
> Sent from my LLD-AL10 using Tapatalk


Drishyam n Premam undakilalo ??? ethrayanu overseas ?

----------


## perumal

> Bangalore Days um kerum adhil..


ethra und ???

----------


## Akhil krishnan

> Bangalore Days um kerum adhil..


top 10 il undavum.. 

Sent from my LLD-AL10 using Tapatalk

----------


## Akhil krishnan

> Drishyam n Premam undakilalo ??? ethrayanu overseas ?


undu.. crct gross etraya ennu aranjnuda

Sent from my LLD-AL10 using Tapatalk

----------


## Antonio

Highest Pulimurugan Alle..15 undakum..
Fastest 10 cr aarunnu ennanu orma

----------


## Balram

> top 10 il undavum.. 
> 
> Sent from my LLD-AL10 using Tapatalk


Bangalore days US UK ellam Drishyathinu oppamo adhil kooduthalo eduthirunnu..  :Rolleyes:  

endhanu idhinu maanadhandam ??? 

any source ??

----------


## Akhil krishnan

> Bangalore days US UK ellam Drishyathinu oppamo adhil kooduthalo eduthirunnu..  
> 
> endhanu idhinu maanadhandam ??? 
> 
> any source ??


Oru Particular Orderil Paranjnath Alla... Highest One's il Ee 3 Ennam Enthayalum Undavum... Banglore Days Undenkil Atrem Nallath... 

Sent from my LLD-AL10 using Tapatalk

----------


## yathra

> Oru Particular Orderil Paranjnath Alla... Highest One's il Ee 3 Ennam Enthayalum Undavum... Banglore Days Undenkil Atrem Nallath... 
> 
> Sent from my LLD-AL10 using Tapatalk


Orde 1. Pulimurugan . Premem .bangloredays . Drishyam  igane anennu thonunnu

----------


## GABBAR

> Bangalore days US UK ellam Drishyathinu oppamo adhil kooduthalo eduthirunnu..  
> 
> endhanu idhinu maanadhandam ??? 
> 
> any source ??


banglore days UAE yil heavy aayirunnu drishythine 4 iratti vannittundaavum

----------


## kannan

> pnnem karachil thudangiyaaa......... 
> 
> ehtra kittiyalaum akrantham anallaaa............. 
> 
> ithokke thanne dharalam.......



 . . . .   :Laughing:

----------


## Shathrughnan

> banglore days UAE yil heavy aayirunnu drishythine 4 iratti vannittundaavum



Overseas nte 90% business nadakkunna GCC ingane aaanel Bangalore days add cheyyathe enthu list..  :Killyou:

----------


## Shathrughnan

GCC final collection vanno?

----------


## Sreelakshmi Nair

:Band:  Despite of all barriers like Nipah ,rain and football...great achievement

Sent from my vivo 1723 using Tapatalk

----------


## Film Freak

> Despite of all barriers like Nipah ,rain and football...great achievement
> 
> Sent from my vivo 1723 using Tapatalk


 :Band:   :Clap:   :Band:

----------


## Devarajan Master

> Puli n MVT undakum! 
> MVT 14cr entho undenu thonunu


MVT? Overseas? OMG!!

----------


## bilal john

> Oru Particular Orderil Paranjnath Alla... Highest One's il Ee 3 Ennam Enthayalum Undavum... Banglore Days Undenkil Atrem Nallath... Sent from my LLD-AL10 using Tapatalk


Both premam and bd roi+overseas above Drishyam undennu thonnunnu

----------


## bilal john

> MVT? Overseas? OMG!!


Mvt uk okke nalla collection eduthu

----------


## misbah7722

കോട്ടയം abhilash first show 

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk

----------


## misbah7722

Kottarakkara Minerva empire first show 

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk

----------


## GABBAR

> Mvt uk okke nalla collection eduthu


tracked aano ? :Thinking:

----------


## Tigerbasskool

:Band:  Biggest Blockbuster  :Band:

----------


## Mike

Working day.. This is huge....  :Band: 

Padam eppozhum nannay povunnu...

 :Band: 


> കോട്ടയം abhilash first show 
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk

----------


## Veiwer11

> Highest overseas ????


Highest puli... pinne premam BD undaakum but premam BD UAE collection ariyilla
pinne mvt..pinne TGF/abraham.. abraham will go above tgf may be close to mvt..
charlie heavybaayirunnu overseas but collection ariyilla
below will come oppam

----------


## misbah7722

5th week update

1. Tvm mot carnival 4 shows (Friday 5 shows)
2. Tvm grenfield carnival 1 show (Friday 2 shows)
3. TVM Kairali 4 shows
4. Ekm pan cinemas 1 show
5. Aluwa casino 1 show
6. Thaikulam karthika 2 shows
7. Tcr inox 2 shows (Friday 3 shows)
8. Nilambur fairyland 4 shows
9. Kasaragod carnival samrat 4 shows
10. Calicut sree 4 shows 
11. Pala jose 2 shows
12. Alappuzha Kairali 4 shows 
13. Muvatupuzha carnival GCM (Friday 3 shows) 
14. Palakkad priyathama 3 shows 
15. Ekm pvr 3 shows (Friday 4)
16. Ekm cinemax 1 show 
17. Anchal archana 1 show 

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk

----------


## Thevalliparamban

Daivame.. Nilambur Fairyland oru mammukka padam 5th week!! This is truly blockbuster!!

----------


## Kannadi

> 5th week update
> 
> 1. Tvm mot carnival 4 shows (Friday 5 shows)
> 2. Tvm grenfield carnival 1 show (Friday 2 shows)
> 3. TVM Kairali 4 shows
> 4. Ekm pan cinemas 1 show
> 5. Aluwa casino 1 show
> 6. Thaikulam karthika 2 shows
> 7. Tcr inox 2 shows (Friday 3 shows)
> ...


Alappuzha kairali 4shows

Sent from my SM-G610F using Tapatalk

----------


## Antonio

Trichur sree undakille??
Kottayam Asha??
Irinjalakkuda, Kodungallur , perinthalmanna okke undakille oru show enkilum

----------


## Akhil krishnan

Sent from my ZUK Z1 using Tapatalk

----------


## Akhil krishnan

> 5th week update
> 
> 1. Tvm mot carnival 4 shows (Friday 5 shows)
> 2. Tvm grenfield carnival 1 show (Friday 2 shows)
> 3. TVM Kairali 4 shows
> 4. Ekm pan cinemas 1 show
> 5. Aluwa casino 1 show
> 6. Thaikulam karthika 2 shows
> 7. Tcr inox 2 shows (Friday 3 shows)
> ...


Palakkad Priyathama 3 Shows

Sent from my ZUK Z1 using Tapatalk

----------


## Ravi

> 5th week update
> 
> 1. Tvm mot carnival 4 shows (Friday 5 shows)
> 2. Tvm grenfield carnival 1 show (Friday 2 shows)
> 3. TVM Kairali 4 shows
> 4. Ekm pan cinemas 1 show
> 5. Aluwa casino 1 show
> 6. Thaikulam karthika 2 shows
> 7. Tcr inox 2 shows (Friday 3 shows)
> ...


Pala-Jose (only 2 shows) @ 6 PM & 9 PM

----------


## abraham

> Sent from my ZUK Z1 using Tapatalk


Band....!!

----------


## Antonio

Pwolikkal..
3rd ,1 crore.. with all new gen stars

----------


## sethuramaiyer

> Sent from my ZUK Z1 using Tapatalk


Tracked collection nokkunnavare.. Inna pidicholu 1 crore gross from multiplex without cinepolis.. Well deserved success and big celebration for fans like us.

----------


## Raja Sha

:Band:  :Band: 


> Sent from my ZUK Z1 using Tapatalk


Ethu vijayangal eduthalum minute difference mathram?!!

----------


## roshy

> Tracked collection nokkunnavare.. Inna pidicholu 1 crore gross from multiplex without cinepolis.. Well deserved success and big celebration for fans like us.



ernakulam multiyil mvt,oppam,aadhi ivayude purakilaanennulla rodhanam theernnittilla....... :Grin:

----------


## Antonio

Without Cinepolis... on 26th day..

----------


## abraham

സിനിപോളിസ് ഇല്ലാതെ 26 ദിവസം കൊണ്ട്  1 cr 
ഈ നേട്ടത്തിന് തിളക്കം കൂടും കാരണം ഇത് ഫുട്ബോൾ ജ്വരത്തോടും പേമാരിയോടും മഹാമാരിയോടും പൊരുതി നേടിയതാണ്

----------


## Rajamaanikyam

Blockbuster ABS..

----------


## The wrong one

1CR from Cochin Multies Without Cinepolis..!!!!!

 :Band: 

Sent from my SM-T231 using Tapatalk

----------


## haidin mammookka

Friday PVR 4shows

Sent from my Redmi 5A using Tapatalk

----------


## haidin mammookka

Saturday 3show


> Friday PVR 4shows
> 
> Sent from my Redmi 5A using Tapatalk


Sent from my Redmi 5A using Tapatalk

----------


## BASH1982

One cr in multi 
Kidilam

----------


## BASH1982

> 5th week update
> 
> 1. Tvm mot carnival 4 shows (Friday 5 shows)
> 2. Tvm grenfield carnival 1 show (Friday 2 shows)
> 3. TVM Kairali 4 shows
> 4. Ekm pan cinemas 1 show
> 5. Aluwa casino 1 show
> 6. Thaikulam karthika 2 shows
> 7. Tcr inox 2 shows (Friday 3 shows)
> ...


Alpy 5 th week athum 4 shows after a long long time

----------


## sethuramaiyer

> ernakulam multiyil mvt,oppam,aadhi ivayude purakilaanennulla rodhanam theernnittilla.......


Aaikotte.. ini oru Mammukka movie 10K kittilla, 1 crore from multiplex kittilla ennu dialog adichavar ondu.. Appol thirichu parayan pattillairinnu and we patiently waited for each film..

----------


## Antonio

> Aaikotte.. ini oru Mammukka movie 10K kittilla, 1 crore from multiplex kittilla ennu dialog adichavar ondu.. Appol thirichu parayan pattillairinnu and we patiently waited for each film..


Yaa..
Ini parayan orupadu undakattee

----------


## GABBAR

jan 2017  മുതൽ മാർച്ച് 2018 വരെ ഉള്ള uae യിൽ റിലീസ് ആയ കുറച് മലയാളം  ഫിലിംസിന്റെ  ഫസ്റ്റ് വീക്ക് കളക്ഷൻ റിപ്പോർട്ട് ആണ് ( box office mojo യിൽ വന്നത് ) എബ്രഹാം ഇത് വരെ വന്നിട്ടില്ല 

1-jomonte suvisheshangal     AED*  1946143.00*
2-munthiri vallikal             AED  *2089979.00*
3-take off                        AED  *1987663.00*
4-the great father            AED   *2379170.00*
5-njandukalude                AED*  1735886.00*
6-solo                             AED  *1277275.00*
7-parava                         AED  *1394094.00*
8-ramaleela                     AED   *1461531.00*
9-villain                          AED   *1475066.00*
10-masterpiece                AED   *1507660.00*
11-aadu-2                       AED   *1490224.00*
12-aadhi                         AED   *1321185.00*

----------


## roshy

> Aaikotte.. ini oru Mammukka movie 10K kittilla, 1 crore from multiplex kittilla ennu dialog adichavar ondu.. Appol thirichu parayan pattillairinnu and we patiently waited for each film..


അവർ വേറെ ഫോറം ഉണ്ടാക്കി പോയി 😀

----------


## Film Freak

> 5th week update
> 
> 1. Tvm mot carnival 4 shows (Friday 5 shows)
> 2. Tvm grenfield carnival 1 show (Friday 2 shows)
> 3. TVM Kairali 4 shows
> 4. Ekm pan cinemas 1 show
> 5. Aluwa casino 1 show
> 6. Thaikulam karthika 2 shows
> 7. Tcr inox 2 shows (Friday 3 shows)
> ...



Continues at Anchal Archana: 1 Show (6.30 pm)

----------


## frincekjoseph

Great going for a Superb Movie........

Producers did well but kurachukoodi promotion koduthirunengil vere level poyenee padam - Pinne World Cup, Nippa, Pemari...................

----------


## Antonio

For Friday-total 6
Cinemax-1
PAN-1
PVR -4 

For Saturday-5
PVR -3 n others same..

Q kaanumo???

----------


## Akhil krishnan

Palakkad Priya Yesterday Second Show




Sent from my LLD-AL10 using Tapatalk

----------


## Akhil krishnan

Success Celebrations At Palakkad Priya Yesterday




Sent from my LLD-AL10 using Tapatalk

----------


## Antonio

Ernakulam Multies Saturday 4 shows..
Cinemax n Q hav to be added..

----------


## KeralaVarma

ithu mammookkayanu eppol venelum thirichuvaram


> aaikotte.. Ini oru mammukka movie 10k kittilla, 1 crore from multiplex kittilla ennu dialog adichavar ondu.. Appol thirichu parayan pattillairinnu and we patiently waited for each film..

----------


## frincekjoseph

Kochi Mulitiesil recent 1cr movies ethokkeyaanu?

----------


## Antonio

> Kochi Mulitiesil recent 1cr movies ethokkeyaanu?


Aadhi ,Sudani n Aravindan Malayalam..
Avengers..

----------


## ikka

*ABS -- Total Carnival collection including Thalayolapparambu is* *1.86Cr**!!

  *

----------


## Veiwer11

> *ABS -- Total Carnival collection including Thalayolapparambu is* *1.86Cr**!!
> 
>   *


*2Cr Adikkumo?*

*I think Already 2nd Highest for a Malayalam movie*

----------


## wayanadan

> Ernakulam Multies Saturday 4 shows..
> Cinemax n Q hav to be added..


*neerali muzhuvan showyum kondu pokum*

----------


## KOBRA

> *ABS -- Total Carnival collection including Thalayolapparambu is* *1.86Cr**!!
> 
>   *


*Good*
**

----------


## KOBRA

*Carnival H&J Complex*Lalaji Junction, *Karunagapally   Friday 2shows  Sat 1*

----------


## Veiwer11

*Still No.1 Movie in KBO
Collection decent in 4th weekday Decent Collection on weekdays

Great Going Blockbuster...
*

----------


## KOBRA

*Carnival Mehaboob, Kasargod*Carnival Cinemas Pvt,Ltd, Mehboob Theatre Complex, KPR Rao Road

*4 shows*

----------


## wayanadan

*manathavadi josil ninnum maarum koodeyum neeraaliyum josilaa*

----------


## KOBRA

*Carnival Muvattupuzha*

*Friday-**3Shows*

----------


## PunchHaaji

neerali release kazhinju saturday come backs kure kittum.

----------


## frincekjoseph

Aravindante adithikal 1cr movie aano?





> Aadhi ,Sudani n Aravindan Malayalam..
> Avengers..

----------


## Tigerbasskool

> Aravindante adithikal 1cr movie aano?


athaa nyanum alogikunethu....athokee epol?engene ? :Thinking:

----------


## ACHOOTTY

> *manathavadi josil ninnum maarum koodeyum neeraaliyum josilaa*


aa pattikaattil okke 4 week RS odiyathu thanne ATBB run.

Batheriyil chilappo 1/2 shw kandekkum.   film citiryil.

----------


## ACHOOTTY

> athaa nyanum alogikunethu....athokee epol?engene ?


vacation advantage...................vere orotta movie click aayilla vacationil..................so family adyam panchavarna thathayum.......( thatha kooduthal collect cheythathu  single screen aanu),   pinne aravindanum etteduthu.  multiyil okke ishtam pole show kitti.  pinnale vanna nombu long run inum sahayichu.

----------


## Antonio

> athaa nyanum alogikunethu....athokee epol?engene ?


Ivide tracked alla..
But athinte pages il evideyo Kandu

----------


## Antonio

> neerali release kazhinju saturday come backs kure kittum.


Neerali n koode oru package aanu..
Friday full Neerali.. Saturday muthal athil kurach Koode kku.. 
majority angane thanne aanu..
So Friday ullathokke thanne ullooo..

----------


## KOBRA

@ achooty update start chethalo ?

----------


## ShahSM

> Palakkad Priya Yesterday Second Show
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my LLD-AL10 using Tapatalk


ആരാണയാൾ?

Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk

----------


## wayanadan

> aa pattikaattil okke 4 week RS odiyathu thanne ATBB run.
> 
> Batheriyil chilappo 1/2 shw kandekkum.   film citiryil.


*75 days pazhassi odiyathaanu aa pattikaattil*

----------


## ACHOOTTY

> *75 days pazhassi odiyathaanu aa pattikaattil*


pazhassi wayanadil odiyillenkil ningal okke wayanadu kaaran ennu paranju njelinju nadakkan pattuvo?

pranchi thrissurilum, moitheen mukkathum 100 adichu...........................aa kanakku vachu avide 100 adikkanamarnnu.

----------


## ACHOOTTY

> @ achooty update start chethalo ?


karyamilla.............saturday rls ulathinaal.......double load aavum................better wait up to saturday.

----------


## PunchHaaji

> ആരാണയാൾ?
> 
> Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk


padam kandille? athil suicide cheyunnavan!

----------


## KOBRA

> karyamilla.............saturday rls ulathinaal.......double load aavum................better wait up to saturday.


Saturday Marunna centers angu  remove cheythal pore

----------


## ACHOOTTY

> Saturday Marunna centers angu  remove cheythal pore


update perfect aavilla........naale 200 sh undu ennu paranjittu karyam illa.........saturday aavumbole exact icture varoo.

----------


## KeralaVarma

*saturda 100+shows enthayalum kaanum*

----------


## ACHOOTTY

120 - okke easy aayi kittum 5 th week. ennanu pratheeksha.

----------


## Antonio

> ആരാണയാൾ?
> 
> Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk





> padam kandille? athil suicide cheyunnavan!


Yaa..Anoop.
serial actor..
Ella promotion ilum Anson nteyum munnil nikkunnath ingeraanu..

----------


## jumail pala

5 TH week kooduthal shows onum undakilla..clct sree 4 shows regal 1 shows kannur savitha 4 shows ksgd mehaboob 3/4 manjery 2 shows tanur 3/4 vadakara 3/4

----------


## KOBRA

> 5 TH week kooduthal shows onum undakilla..clct sree 4 shows regal 1 shows kannur savitha 4 shows ksgd mehaboob 3/4 manjery 2 shows tanur 3/4 vadakara 3/4


ithokke confirmed ano ?

----------


## jumail pala

> ithokke confirmed ano ?



ys....agney anu arinjathu...evening correct list paranju tharam

----------


## ikka

*EKM BMS update for Saturday*



PVR: Lulu, Kochi

12:45 PM
04:15 PM
07:00 PM
Cinemax: Oberon, Kochi

01:30 PM
Casino Talkies A/C 2K 3D: Aluva

06:30 PM
Cancellation Available
Pan Cinemas: Nucleus Mall

07:40 PM
Vanitha Veneetha A/C CINEPLEX : Edappally

04:00 PMScreen 3
09:45 PMScreen 3
Cancellation Available

----------


## jumail pala

vicharichathil kooduthal shows undakum...sure...eee weekum polichu adukkum

----------


## silverscreenfan

from tomorrow... alleppy sree AS - 4 shows , kairali - neerali - 4 shows

----------


## ACHOOTTY

Valanchery - Popular - 3 sh (5th week)

----------


## Ravi

Ernakulam-Kavita (4 shows)

----------


## Ravi

Pandalam-Trilok (1 show)

----------


## jumail pala

UAE 4th week 20 shows per day

----------


## jumail pala

naley paper add undu...50 days poster udaney varum..

----------


## Akhil krishnan

Palakkad Priyathama : 3 Shows

Sent from my LLD-AL10 using Tapatalk

----------


## ikka

*Dubai
Novo Dragon Mart (11, 2, 5)

VOX Cineplex - (Thu, Fri-6.10pm);

VOX (Deira City Centre - (Thu-10.50, 2, 5.10, 8.20, 11.30), 9from Fri-10.40, 1.50, 5, 8.10, 11.20);

Sharjah
StarCineplex (6pm)

Fujairah
Dana (7, 12am)*

*Total =12 Shows / day*

----------


## Antonio

Changanacherry Anu 4 shows tomorrow ..
Saturday removal...
Kottayam Asha confirm???

----------


## misbah7722

Kasaragod 5th week

Moviemaxcircle 3 shows
Carnival samrat 4 shows

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk

----------


## Iyyer The Great

TVM carnival

Friday
MoT 5 
Greenfield 2

Saturday
MoT 4
Greenfield 1

----------


## misbah7722

5th week update

1. Tvm mot carnival 4 shows (Friday 5 shows)

2. Tvm grenfield carnival 1 show (Friday 2 shows)

3. TVM Kairali 4 shows

4. Ekm pan cinemas 1 show

5. Aluwa casino 1 show

6. Thaikulam karthika 2 shows

7. Tcr inox 2 shows (Friday 3 shows)

8. Nilambur fairyland 4 shows

9. Kasaragod carnival samrat 4 shows

10. Calicut sree 4 shows 

11. Pala jose 2 shows

12. Alappuzha sree 4 shows 

13. Muvatupuzha carnival GCM (Friday 3 shows) 

14. Palakkad priyathama 3 shows 

15. Ekm pvr 3 shows (Friday 4)

16. Ekm cinemax 1 show 

17. Anchal archana 1 show 

18. Kasaragod moviemaxcircle 3 shows

19. Kannur saagara 4 shows

20. Valachery popular 3 shows

21. Karunagapally carnival 1 show (Friday 2 shows)

22. Edappally vanitha 2 shows

23. Mukkam little rose 3 shows

24. Payyanure rajadhani 4 shows 
25. Ekm kavitha 4 shows 
26. Kottayam asha 4 shows 
27. Mundakkayam rd cinemas 2 shows 
28. Pandalam trilok 1 show 
29. Shornure anurag 2 shows 
30. Karunagapally khans 2 shows
31. Kaattanam gaanam 5 shows 

For Friday 

1. Kollam Gmax 2 shows 
2. Kollam carnival 2 shows 
3.Chalakudy Surabhi 3 shows 
4. Thodupuzha ashirwad 2 shows 
5. Calicut Apsara 4 shows 
6. Kanhangad carnival 1 show 
7. Thalassery carnival 3 shows 
8. Thalassery liberty 4 shows 
9. Thalayolaparamb carnival 2 shows 
10. Angamaly carnival 2 shows 
11. Kodungallure carnival 1 show 


Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk

----------


## jumail pala

> *Dubai
> Novo Dragon Mart (11, 2, 5)
> 
> VOX Cineplex - (Thu, Fri-6.10pm);
> 
> VOX (Deira City Centre - (Thu-10.50, 2, 5.10, 8.20, 11.30), 9from Fri-10.40, 1.50, 5, 8.10, 11.20);
> 
> Sharjah
> StarCineplex (6pm)
> ...


ee list thaney 17 shows undalo

----------


## ACHOOTTY

Shoranur  anurag - 2 sh (kidu run)  (5th week)

pattambiyilum undaavum mikkavarum.

----------


## Iyyer The Great

> 5th week update
> 
> 1. Tvm mot carnival 4 shows (Friday 5 shows)
> 
> 2. Tvm grenfield carnival 1 show (Friday 2 shows)
> 
> 3. TVM Kairali 4 shows
> 
> 4. Ekm pan cinemas 1 show
> ...


Total count koodi itto..bracketil fridayum

----------


## Iyyer The Great

> Shoranur  anurag - 2 sh (kidu run)  (5th week)
> 
> pattambiyilum undaavum mikkavarum.


Saturday also ille..

----------


## Akhil krishnan

> Saturday also ille..


undu

Sent from my LLD-AL10 using Tapatalk

----------


## ikka

> ee list thaney 17 shows undalo


*VOX (Deira City Centre  -- Shows given Separately for Friday and thursday*

----------


## Ravi

> 5th week update
> 
> 1. Tvm mot carnival 4 shows (Friday 5 shows)
> 
> 2. Tvm grenfield carnival 1 show (Friday 2 shows)
> 
> 3. TVM Kairali 4 shows
> 
> 4. Ekm pan cinemas 1 show
> ...


Ernakulam-Kavita (4 shows)
Pandalam-Trilok (1 show)

----------


## KOBRA

*5th week update*
*Friday* 


1.  Tvm mot carnival 5 shows
2.  Tvm grenfield carnival 2 shows
3.  TVM Kairali 4 shows
4.  Ekm Pan cinemas 1 show
5.  Aluwa Casino 1 show
6.  Thaikulam karthika 2 shows
7.  Tcr Inox 3 shows 
8.  Nilambur Fairyland 4 shows
9.  Kasaragod Movie max circle  3 shows
10. Calicut sree 4 shows 
11. Pala jose 2 shows
12. Alappuzha Kairali 4 shows 
13. Muvatupuzha carnival GCM 3 shows
14. Palakkad priyathama 3 shows 
15. Calicut Regal 1 shows
15. kannur savitha 4 shows 
16. ksgd carnivel samrat 3/4 shows 
17. Manjery Deveki  2 shows
18. Tanur PVS 4 shows
19. Vadakara 3/4 shows
20. Karunagapally Carnivel  2shows
21. Edappally-Vanith 2 shows
22. Njarakkal-Mejestic 1 show 		
23. Kollam - RP Mall 2shows
24. Kollam - Gmax Cinemas 2shows 	
25. Angamali -Carnivel  2shows
26. Alapuza sree 4shows
27. Valanchery - Popular - 3 sh 
28. Ernakulam-Kavita (4 shows)
29. Pandalam-Trilok (1 show)
30. Chalakudy-Surabhi Movies 3shows
31. Thalassery -Liberty 4shows
32. Thalassery -Carnivel 3shows
33. Kodungallur - Mugal 1 show
34. Bathery- Aiswarya 4shows 		
35. Clt- Apsara 4shows
36. Kottayam Asha 4 shows 
37. Mundakkayam RD cinemas 2 shows 
38. Shornure Anurag 2 shows 		
39. Kattanam- Ganam 5 Shows
40. Thalayolaparambu- Carnivel -1 show
41. Thalayolaparambu- Carnivel nice -2 show (119shows)
42. Karunagapally Khans  2shows

*Total 121 Shows ( Still to confirm)*

----------


## ACHOOTTY

> *5th week update*
> *Friday* 
> 
> 
> 1.  Tvm mot carnival 5 shows
> 2.  Tvm grenfield carnival 2 shows
> 3.  TVM Kairali 4 shows
> 4.  Ekm Pan cinemas 1 show
> 5.  Aluwa Casino 1 show
> ...


ithu naalathe update aanu...........

saturrday...........ithil kure removal / reduction undu.

----------


## Kattippalli Pappan

Sunday  muthal 70 shows approx  undavum

----------


## ACHOOTTY

> Sunday  muthal 70 shows approx  undavum


sari paappane.................

----------


## ikka

> Sunday  muthal 70 shows approx  undavum





> sari paappane.................


+70 (additional 70 more) aanu udheshichathu....

----------


## misbah7722

5th week update

1. Tvm mot carnival 4 shows (Friday 5 shows)

2. Tvm grenfield carnival 1 show (Friday 2 shows)

3. TVM Kairali 4 shows

4. Ekm pan cinemas 1 show

5. Aluwa casino 1 show

6. Thaikulam karthika 2 shows

7. Tcr inox 2 shows (Friday 3 shows)

8. Nilambur fairyland 4 shows

9. Kasaragod carnival samrat 4 shows

10. Calicut sree 4 shows 

11. Pala jose 2 shows

12. Alappuzha sree 4 shows 

13. Muvatupuzha carnival GCM (Friday 3 shows) 

14. Palakkad priyathama 3 shows 

15. Ekm pvr 3 shows (Friday 4)

16. Ekm cinemax 1 show 

17. Anchal archana 1 show 

18. Kasaragod moviemaxcircle 3 shows

19. Kannur saagara 4 shows

20. Valachery popular 3 shows

21. Karunagapally carnival 1 show (Friday 2 shows)

22. Edappally vanitha 2 shows

23. Mukkam little rose 3 shows

24. Payyanure rajadhani 4 shows 

25. Ekm kavitha 4 shows 

26. Kottayam asha 4 shows 

27. Mundakkayam rd cinemas 2 shows 

28. Pandalam trilok 1 show 

29. Shornure anurag 2 shows 

30. Karunagapally khans 2 shows

31. Kaattanam gaanam 5 shows 

32. Haripad sn 2 shows 

33. Pathanamtitta trinity 2 shows 

34. Guruvayoor devaki 2 shows 

35. Pattambi Krishna 1 show 

36. Tvm ariesplex 2 shows 

For Friday 

1. Kollam Gmax 2 shows 

2. Kollam carnival 2 shows 

3.Chalakudy Surabhi 3 shows 

4. Thodupuzha ashirwad 2 shows 

5. Calicut Apsara 4 shows 

6. Kanhangad carnival 1 show 

7. Thalassery carnival 3 shows 

8. Thalassery liberty 4 shows 

9. Thalayolaparamb carnival 2 shows 

10. Angamaly carnival 2 shows 

11. Kodungallure carnival 1 show 

12. Bathery Aishwarya 4 shows 

13. Varkala SR 4 shows 

14. Punalur ramraj 4 shows 

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk

----------


## KOBRA

> ithu naalathe update aanu...........
> 
> saturrday...........ithil kure removal / reduction undu.


Athe najan Friday update anu ittathu  :Laughing:

----------


## ikka

> 5th week update
> 
> 1. Tvm mot carnival 4 shows (Friday 5 shows)
> 
> 2. Tvm grenfield carnival 1 show (Friday 2 shows)
> 
> 3. TVM Kairali 4 shows
> 
> 4. Ekm pan cinemas 1 show
> ...


*83 Shows* confirmed for Saturday!!! Hope to get 125-150 in final list!!!

----------


## ikka

34 days in 50 Theaters kittiyal adipoli!!!

----------


## ikka

> 5th week update
> 
> 1. Tvm mot carnival 4 shows (Friday 5 shows)
> 
> 2. Tvm grenfield carnival 1 show (Friday 2 shows)
> 
> 3. TVM Kairali 4 shows
> 
> 4. Ekm pan cinemas 1 show
> ...


Njarakkal Majestic Friday and Saturday 1 show @3.30PM!!!

----------


## KOBRA

Haripadu SN  2 shows - friday, Sataurday

----------


## jayan143

> 5th week update
> 
> 1. Tvm mot carnival 4 shows (Friday 5 shows)
> 
> 2. Tvm grenfield carnival 1 show (Friday 2 shows)
> 
> 3. TVM Kairali 4 shows
> 
> 4. Ekm pan cinemas 1 show
> ...


Calicut Apsara Friday Neerali release undo?

----------


## Iyyer The Great

> Calicut Apsara Friday Neerali release undo?


Illa.. Saturday koode

----------


## Akhil krishnan

> 5th week update
> 
> 1. Tvm mot carnival 4 shows (Friday 5 shows)
> 
> 2. Tvm grenfield carnival 1 show (Friday 2 shows)
> 
> 3. TVM Kairali 4 shows
> 
> 4. Ekm pan cinemas 1 show
> ...


apsara yil friday neerali alle

Sent from my LLD-AL10 using Tapatalk

----------


## Akhil krishnan

> Illa.. Saturday koode


friday neerali und ennu kettallo

Sent from my LLD-AL10 using Tapatalk

----------


## ACHOOTTY

Kattappana - sagara - 2 sh - Fifth week ( kolakolli run)

----------


## Abin thomas

Nale kottayam anand abraham 4shows.frm sat onwards kottayam asha 4 shows.shifting ennu paranjal ithanu.good work joby.massive 5th week at kottayam  :Band:

----------


## KOBRA

*Haripadu SN 2shows 5th week*

----------


## KOBRA

> Nale kottayam anand abraham 4shows.frm sat onwards kottayam asha 4 shows.shifting ennu paranjal ithanu.good work joby.massive 5th week at kottayam


Aa changanacheri koodi ithu shift adippichirunnu enkkil kollamayariunnu

----------


## Abin thomas

> Aa changanacheri koodi ithu shift adippichirunnu enkkil kollamayariunnu


Changanasery kottayathinte athrem screens illa bhai.puthiya releases vannal ithiri pada.

Sent from my Redmi Note 5 Pro using Tapatalk

----------


## Iyyer The Great

> friday neerali und ennu kettallo
> 
> Sent from my LLD-AL10 using Tapatalk


Illa..nale last day-4 shows..
Neerali nale coronation 4 and crown 2
Ticket new updated

----------


## Veiwer11

> Nale kottayam anand abraham 4shows.frm sat onwards kottayam asha 4 shows.shifting ennu paranjal ithanu.good work joby.massive 5th week at kottayam



Kottayam Total Gross Ethrayaayi 40 Lakhs Kadanno?

----------


## Abin thomas

> Kottayam Total Gross Ethrayaayi 40 Lakhs Kadanno?


Kottayam track cheyan patilla.cltn vannitundel athellam fake avum.ktym single screen anu.distributor/producerinu mathre crct figure kitu.40lakh oke simply possible anu.rough estimation oru hf showyk 1lakh plus varum.kure hf adichitund.

----------


## Veiwer11

> Kottayam track cheyan patilla.cltn vannitundel athellam fake avum.ktym single screen anu.distributor/producerinu mathre crct figure kitu.40lakh oke simply possible anu.rough estimation oru hf showyk 1lakh plus varum.kure hf adichitund.


Ticket Rate & Capacity Ethrayaan Bro

----------


## Madmax

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## ACHOOTTY

Pattambi - krishna - 1 sh (9.30 pm sh)   5 th week.

----------


## silverscreenfan

Oppam calculator vachu abrahaminte santhathikal collection - 50 Cr (25 days) - kerala - only - not worldwide - calculation as per below picture

----------


## Abin thomas

> Ticket Rate & Capacity Ethrayaan Bro


Uppercircle - 80
Uppercircle club -110
Royal circle - 150
Abhilash circle -130

Total seating capacity 945+

----------


## Veiwer11

> Uppercircle - 80
> Uppercircle club -110
> Royal circle - 150
> Abhilash circle -130
> 
> Total seating capacity 945+


So Abilashil 9Days thanne close to 27Lakhs okke vannittundaakum..
with the rush & Hf shows..
4Weeks regular without Shift  kalichitundenkil Padam steady aayi poyitundaakanm
Also 5th week Regular show with Shift

So Kottayam Gross Should be close to 50Lakhs...

----------


## Antonio

> Aa changanacheri koodi ithu shift adippichirunnu enkkil kollamayariunnu





> Changanasery kottayathinte athrem screens illa bhai.puthiya releases vannal ithiri pada.
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 5 Pro using Tapatalk


Tomo  changanachery Anu 4 shows ..
Removal then....not yet updated anywhere else.
 @KOBRA bhai

----------


## KOBRA

> Tomo  changanachery Anu 4 shows ..
> Removal then....not yet updated anywhere else.
>  @KOBRA bhai


 Still avide okke nalla collection undu . Valla dhanyao Remyo okk thattiyirunnu enkkil kollamayirunnu.

----------


## Antonio

Haneef next Mikhael -Guardian angel..
Nivin Pauly..
Ingerk Christian names n situations aanu kooduthal ishtam ennu thonnunnu

----------


## KOBRA

> So Abilashil 9Days thanne close to 27Lakhs okke vannittundaakum..
> with the rush & Hf shows..
> 4Weeks regular without Shift  kalichitundenkil Padam steady aayi poyitundaakanm
> Also 5th week Regular show with Shift
> 
> So Kottayam Gross Should be close to 50Lakhs...


Innaleyum second show okke decent status undayrinnu . above 50 l okke kanum

----------


## Antonio

> Still avide okke nalla collection undu . Valla dhanyao Remyo okk thattiyirunnu enkkil kollamayirunnu.


Apsara und oru hope, My story sat onwds update aayittilla... Dhanya Ramya illa, Ant-Man n wasp, Karthi Tamil film updated...

----------


## King Amal

Athonnum paranja pattoolaaa... 😂😂😂😂



> Oppam calculator vachu abrahaminte santhathikal collection - 50 Cr (25 days) - kerala - only - not worldwide - calculation as per below picture

----------


## maryland

Thrissur Inox 7:20pm Show: about 70% already booked.. :Band:

----------


## Veiwer11

> Thrissur Inox 7:20pm Show: about 70% already booked..


27thday heavy..,

----------


## Loud speaker

Varkala SR Removal For Koode on saturday

----------


## DAVID007

> Haneef next Mikhael -Guardian angel..
> Nivin Pauly..
> Ingerk Christian names n situations aanu kooduthal ishtam ennu thonnunnu


ശരിയാ....ഇങ്ങേര് ഒരു ബൈബിളും കൊണ്ട് ഇറങ്ങിയെക്കുവാ....! വെറുതെ അല്ല മമ്മുക്ക ഹനീഫിനെ കുറിച്ച് പറഞ്ഞെ ഹനീഫ് ഒരു കഥയുടെ പത്തായമാണെന്നും നമുക്ക് ആവശ്യമുള്ളത് ഇങ്ങ് കോരിയെടുത്ത മതിയെന്നും.

----------


## misbah7722

AbrhaminteSanthathikal will complete 14226 shows by today 

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk

----------


## misbah7722

5th week update

1. Tvm mot carnival 4 shows (Friday 5 shows)

2. Tvm grenfield carnival 1 show (Friday 2 shows)

3. TVM Kairali 4 shows

4. Ekm pan cinemas 1 show

5. Aluwa casino 1 show

6. Thaikulam karthika 2 shows

7. Tcr inox 2 shows (Friday 3 shows)

8. Nilambur fairyland 4 shows

9. Kasaragod carnival samrat 4 shows

10. Calicut sree 4 shows 

11. Pala jose 2 shows

12. Alappuzha sree 4 shows 

13. Muvatupuzha carnival GCM 2 shows (Friday 3 shows) 

14. Palakkad priyathama 3 shows (Friday 4) 

15. Ekm pvr 3 shows (Friday 4)

16. Ekm cinemax 1 show 

17. Anchal archana 1 show 

18. Kasaragod moviemaxcircle 3 shows

19. Kannur saagara 4 shows

20. Valachery popular 3 shows

21. Karunagapally carnival 1 show (Friday 2 shows)

22. Edappally vanitha 2 shows

23. Mukkam little rose 4 shows

24. Payyanure rajadhani 4 shows 

25. Ekm kavitha 4 shows 

26. Kottayam asha 4 shows 

27. Mundakkayam rd cinemas 2 shows 

28. Pandalam trilok 1 show 

29. Shornure anurag 2 shows (Friday 5 shows) 

30. Karunagapally khans 2 shows

31. Kaattanam gaanam 5 shows 

32. Haripad sn 2 shows 

33. Pathanamtitta trinity 2 shows 

34. Guruvayoor devaki 2 shows 

35. Pattambi Krishna 1 show 

36. Tvm ariesplex 2 shows 

37. Kattapana Santhosh 2 shows 
38. Kozhijampaara brindavan 4 shows 
39. Vadakkara ashok 2 shows 
40. Thrissur kairali 4 shows 
41. Manjeri devaki 2 shows (Friday 4 shows) 

For Friday 

1. Kollam Gmax 2 shows 

2. Kollam carnival 2 shows 

3.Chalakudy Surabhi 3 shows 

4. Thodupuzha ashirwad 2 shows 

5. Calicut Apsara 4 shows 

6. Kanhangad carnival 1 show 

7. Thalassery carnival 3 shows 

8. Thalassery liberty 4 shows 

9. Thalayolaparamb carnival 2 shows 

10. Angamaly carnival 2 shows 

11. Kodungallure carnival 1 show 

12. Bathery Aishwarya 4 shows 

13. Varkala SR 4 shows 

14. Punalur ramraj 4 shows 

15. Irinjalakkuda chembakassery 2 shows 
16. Manandavady jose 4 shows 
17. Payyanur carnival Shanti 2 shows 
18. Koothuparamb baby 1 show 
19. Mavelikara prathiba 4 shows 
20. Chnaganacherry anu 4 shows 
21. Ekm q cinemas 1 show 
22. Kollam Usha 4 shows 



5th week 107 shows/day

Friday 177 shows/day

----------


## mujthaba

14k .. huge count ..  :Band:

----------


## Akhil krishnan

Palakkad Priyathama 4 Shows For Tomorrow... From Saturday 3 Shows

Sent from my LLD-AL10 using Tapatalk

----------


## Mike



----------


## Abin thomas

> ശരിയാ....ഇങ്ങേര് ഒരു ബൈബിളും കൊണ്ട് ഇറങ്ങിയെക്കുവാ....! വെറുതെ അല്ല മമ്മുക്ക ഹനീഫിനെ കുറിച്ച് പറഞ്ഞെ ഹനീഫ് ഒരു കഥയുടെ പത്തായമാണെന്നും നമുക്ക് ആവശ്യമുള്ളത് ഇങ്ങ് കോരിയെടുത്ത മതിയെന്നും.


Mikhayel athu biblil ulla name anu.veetil irunnu bible vayikunnu.paper edukunnu,script ready  :Laughing: 
Ini ithu kazhinj cheyan pona ikka filmum ithoke thanne avum.

----------


## Abin thomas

> 


Nammal kootan thudangumpolekkum ingeru apo poster idum.kidu

----------


## Mike



----------


## Antonio

> 5th week update
> 
> 1. Tvm mot carnival 4 shows (Friday 5 shows)
> 
> 2. Tvm grenfield carnival 1 show (Friday 2 shows)
> 
> 3. TVM Kairali 4 shows
> 
> 4. Ekm pan cinemas 1 show
> ...


Friday ullathil Changanachery Anu 4 shows koode add cheyyamo??

----------


## Antonio

Mammoooty times le Theatre list Joby share cheythittund..
Cherthala okke und list il..

----------


## Manoj

134 show kazhiyuvanel kidu aayene

----------


## Rangeela

> Mammoooty times le Theatre list Joby share cheythittund..
> Cherthala okke und list il..


Attingal- thapasya listil undd

----------


## ikka

> 


77 theateril undu....Kidu...150 shows almost sure!!! 34 days in 77 theaters!!!!

 :Band:   :Band:

----------


## jeeva

> Daivame.. Nilambur Fairyland oru mammukka padam 5th week!! This is truly blockbuster!!


Athinu genuine hit Aya cinima munbhu vannathu Bhaskar Anu athu 5 th week odi...Thappana vare 5 th week oditundu athu nannayi collect chaythatha filim ayirunnu Nilambur...

----------


## ikka

Q 1 show..Total 6 shows in multies...5th week!!

----------


## Akhil krishnan



----------


## Akhil krishnan



----------


## Rajamaanikyam

> Q 1 show..Total 6 shows in multies...5th week!!


Ippol irangan pokunna ethenkilum oru padam koothara aanel kurachu shows thirichu kittullo

----------


## Kannan Mahesh

Pvr I'm 125 ticket booked.. After 26 days!!

----------


## Antonio

> Q 1 show..Total 6 shows in multies...5th week!!


Saturday Q add aayoo???

----------


## Antonio

> Ippol irangan pokunna ethenkilum oru padam koothara aanel kurachu shows thirichu kittullo


My story yude oru show enkilum kittiyo???
Pinnaanu...Athokke Adutha week aayal aayi

----------


## misbah7722

UAE VOX CENEMAS 
DEIRA CITY CENTER 

NIGHT SHOWS HEAVY RETURNS..

3 ഷോ ഇട്ടിട്ടും വമ്പിച്ച ജന തിരക്ക് മൂലം UAE DEIRA CITY തിയേറ്ററിൽ നാളെ മുതൽ അബ്രഹാം 5 ഷോ ആയി ഉയർത്തി💪💪

കേരളവും ഗൾഫ് നാടുകളും അബ്രഹാമിന്റെ സന്തതികൾ അടക്കി ഭരിക്കുന്നു✌✌ഇത് ഒരുമയുടെ വിജയം👏👏👏

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk

----------


## Kannan Mahesh

Multiplex collection aayille?

----------


## Manikuttan777

BMS il nale kottayam Anand theatre aanallo kaanichirikunne

----------


## Mike

Kottarakkara Minarva Cinemas Second Show

----------


## Iyyer The Great

> BMS il nale kottayam Anand theatre aanallo kaanichirikunne


Nale Anand..
From Saturday koode Anandil...AS Asha

----------


## Iyyer The Great

Thread title il collection WW figures kodukkunathukond shows also WW kodukkunnathalle nallathu..about 20k kaanille. Else 15 k in Kerala ennu mention cheyyunnathaavum better..

----------


## misbah7722

Vox deira city center uae

11:30 show sold out

4th weekend 😎😎

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk

----------


## misbah7722

Vox deira city center... Naalathe 5pm manik ulla booking 

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk

----------


## misbah7722

5th week update

1. Tvm mot carnival 4 shows (Friday 5 shows)

2. Tvm grenfield carnival 1 show (Friday 2 shows)

3. TVM Kairali 4 shows

4. Ekm pan cinemas 1 show

5. Aluwa casino 1 show

6. Thaikulam karthika 2 shows

7. Tcr inox 2 shows (Friday 3 shows)

8. Nilambur fairyland 4 shows

9. Kasaragod carnival samrat 4 shows

10. Calicut sree 4 shows 

11. Pala jose 2 shows

12. Alappuzha sree 4 shows 

13. Muvatupuzha carnival GCM 2 shows (Friday 3 shows) 

14. Palakkad priyathama 3 shows (Friday 4) 

15. Ekm pvr 3 shows (Friday 4)

16. Ekm cinemax 1 show 

17. Anchal archana 1 show 

18. Kasaragod moviemaxcircle 3 shows

19. Kannur saagara 4 shows

20. Valachery popular 3 shows

21. Karunagapally carnival 1 show (Friday 2 shows)

22. Edappally vanitha 2 shows

23. Mukkam little rose 4 shows

24. Payyanure rajadhani 4 shows 

25. Ekm kavitha 4 shows 

26. Kottayam asha 4 shows 

27. Mundakkayam rd cinemas 2 shows 

28. Pandalam trilok 1 show 

29. Shornure anurag 2 shows (Friday 5 shows) 

30. Karunagapally khans 2 shows

31. Kaattanam gaanam 5 shows 

32. Haripad sn 2 shows 

33. Pathanamtitta trinity 2 shows 

34. Guruvayoor devaki 2 shows 

35. Pattambi Krishna 1 show 

36. Tvm ariesplex 2 shows 

37. Kattapana Saagara 2 shows 
38. Kozhijampaara brindavan 4 shows 
39. Vadakkara ashok 2 shows 
40. Thrissur kairali 4 shows 
41. Manjeri devaki 2 shows (Friday 4 shows) 
42. Vadakanchery jayabharath 2 shows 
43. Thaliparamb alinkal pradise 4 shows 
44. N paravur sree 2 shows 
45. Perumbavoor evm 2 shows 
46. Thodupuzha silver hills 4 shows 
47. Perinthalmanna vismaya 1 show 
48. Njarakkal majestic 1 show 

For Friday 

1. Kollam Gmax 2 shows 

2. Kollam carnival 2 shows 

3.Chalakudy Surabhi 3 shows 

4. Thodupuzha ashirwad 2 shows 

5. Calicut Apsara 4 shows 

6. Kanhangad carnival 1 show 

7. Thalassery carnival 3 shows 

8. Thalassery liberty 4 shows 

9. Thalayolaparamb carnival 2 shows 

10. Angamaly carnival 2 shows 

11. Kodungallure carnival 1 show 

12. Bathery Aishwarya 4 shows 

13. Varkala SR 4 shows 

14. Punalur ramraj 4 shows 

15. Irinjalakkuda chembakassery 2 shows 
16. Manandavady jose 4 shows 
17. Payyanur carnival Shanti 2 shows 
18. Koothuparamb baby 1 show 
19. Mavelikara prathiba 4 shows 
20. Chnaganacherry anu 4 shows 
21. Ekm q cinemas 1 show 
22. Kollam Usha 4 shows 




5th week 123 shows/day

Friday 193 shows/day


Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk

----------


## Iyyer The Great

> 5th week update
> 
> 1. Tvm mot carnival 4 shows (Friday 5 shows)
> 
> 2. Tvm grenfield carnival 1 show (Friday 2 shows)
> 
> 3. TVM Kairali 4 shows
> 
> 4. Ekm pan cinemas 1 show
> ...


Double strong  :Drum:

----------


## Rangeela

[QUOTE=misbah7722;8340527]UAE VOX CENEMAS 
DEIRA CITY CENTER 

NIGHT SHOWS HEAVY RETURNS..

3 ഷോ ഇട്ടിട്ടും വമ്പിച്ച ജന തിരക്ക് മൂലം UAE DEIRA CITY തിയേറ്ററിൽ നാളെ മുതൽ അബ്രഹാം 5 ഷോ ആയി ഉയർത്തി

കേരളവും ഗൾഫ് നാടുകളും അബ്രഹാമിന്റെ സന്തതികൾ അടക്കി ഭരിക്കുന്നു✌✌ഇത് ഒരുമയുടെ വിജയം

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk[/QUOT] :Bossman:

----------


## Baazigar

What is the approximate show count in Kerala?

----------


## Akhil krishnan

5th Week Paper Add 😎😎😎😎

Sent from my ZUK Z1 using Tapatalk

----------


## maryland

> 5th Week Paper Add 
> 
> Sent from my ZUK Z1 using Tapatalk


a rare happening nowadays... :Band:

----------


## ALEXI



----------


## Raja Sha

ഇത്രയും ഒക്കെ നേടിയിട്ടും
 ഒരു തരത്തിലും ഉള്ള അവകാശ വാദങ്ങളും
തള്ളലും ഒന്നും ഇല്ലാത്ത
മറ്റൊരു decent പരസ്യം...!!

----------


## Antonio

Innalathe Multies vannille???

----------


## Sidharthan

> ഇത്രയും ഒക്കെ നേടിയിട്ടും
>  ഒരു തരത്തിലും ഉള്ള അവകാശ വാദങ്ങളും
> തള്ളലും ഒന്നും ഇല്ലാത്ത
> മറ്റൊരു decent പരസ്യം...!!


Enthoru nettaam👏👏👏👏

Sent from my Lenovo A7020a48 using Tapatalk

----------


## ACHOOTTY

koppathekkalum............sh count...........5th week lim kaanum................hahahahhha.  75 cr okke thallya janmangal.  entammo.............

----------


## yathra

> koppathekkalum............sh count...........5th week lim kaanum................hahahahhha.  75 cr okke thallya janmangal.  entammo.............


 :Laughing:  :Laughing:

----------


## Antonio

> Enthoru nettaam👏👏👏👏
> 
> Sent from my Lenovo A7020a48 using Tapatalk


Enthaa bro....
Onnum nediyillee..
Let's think for Ur side..
Ithrem show count undel...28th day, 50th day poster erangum..oru 50 crore poster eppozheee erangiyittundakum..
Pinne channels il talkshows n enthellam kaanam..
Minimum Oru naalu record breakings mention um cheythene...
Ini ithellam Antony yude kazhivaanu ennu parayanda, Joby kku ichiri kazhivu kuravannu thanneyaanu udheshichath...

----------


## maryland

Thrissur
Kairali: 4 SHows
Inox: 3 Shows
 :Clap:  :Band:

----------


## ikka

> 5th week update
> 
> 1. Tvm mot carnival 4 shows (Friday 5 shows)
> 
> 2. Tvm grenfield carnival 1 show (Friday 2 shows)
> 
> 3. TVM Kairali 4 shows
> 
> 4. Ekm pan cinemas 1 show
> ...


77 Theaters as per official list..*.Njarakkal majestic 1 show confirmed for tmrw...3.30PM!!! Please add.*

----------


## Iyyer The Great

> 77 Theaters as per official list..*.Njarakkal majestic 1 show confirmed for tmrw...3.30PM!!! Please add.*


Official list il non release centres ille our 7-8 ennam..Which we won't consider in our release centre show count

----------


## ikka

> What is the approximate show count in Kerala?


*14,220 Shows by Yesterday!!!

**Today as per list published here 187 shows ...So by today 14,407 shows!!
*

----------


## ikka

> Official list il non release centres ille our 7-8 ennam..Which we won't consider in our release centre show count


OK...Thanks for the clarification!!!

----------


## wayanadan

*117 show *

----------


## bilal john

> Enthoru nettaam👏👏👏👏Sent from my Lenovo A7020a48 using Tapatalk


Yes Antony aarunnel ippo koppathinte pole 75 cr poster irangiyene

----------


## ikka



----------


## KOBRA

> koppathekkalum............sh count...........5th week lim kaanum................hahahahhha.  75 cr okke thallya janmangal.  entammo.............


 :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:

----------


## wayanadan

*wayanattil illa*

----------


## ACHOOTTY

> *wayanattil illa*


manushyane nanam keduthaanayi oru jilla.

aa Batheri film city yilum 1 sh polum ille?

----------


## jayan143

> Official list il non release centres ille our 7-8 ennam..Which we won't consider in our release centre show count


Kunnamkulam- Bhavana ella as per ticketnew

----------


## Veiwer11

So 15k by thursday..,

final will be around 16k and 
ww 22k+

----------


## bilal john

> So 15k by thursday..,final will be around 16k and ww 22k+


Veera pazhassiye marikadakkaan chance illa alle

----------


## Veiwer11

> Veera pazhassiye marikadakkaan chance illa alle


Next week release pole irikkum also this week release result too

----------


## ACHOOTTY

pls confirm...........below theatres...........njan removal list il aanu ittekkunnahu...........

Eramallur
Kothamangalam
Nooranadu
kochi
irinjalakkuda
kunnamkilam
mannarkkad
cherpulassey
ponnani
malappuram
kottakkal
edappal
thirur
thanur
mattannur
balussery
koothuparambu
koyilandi
iritti

----------


## falcon

innale 2 nd time kandirunu..tcr inox ...wife in nannayi ishtapetu ......

----------


## Manoj

Thakarppan blockbuster....Thallukalillaathe prekshakar kaninju nalkiya vijayam..

----------


## Manoj

Show increase nu samayamayi

----------


## chandru

> pls confirm...........below theatres...........njan removal list il aanu ittekkunnahu...........
> 
> Eramallur
> Kothamangalam
> Nooranadu
> kochi
> irinjalakkuda
> kunnamkilam
> mannarkkad
> ...


all e-paper sites are paid now... updating prasnam aavum..

----------


## Perumthachan

haripad sn continuing with 2 shows...

----------


## arjunan

:Band:   :Band:

----------


## chandru

how much was the show count of pokkiri raja?

----------


## Manoj

> how much was the show count of pokkiri raja?


Pokiri, Annan thampi okke 13k plus, namukku ini pazhassi maathrameyullu, athum marikadakkum

----------


## ACHOOTTY

> all e-paper sites are paid now... updating prasnam aavum..


pkd undel...........avidathe edition film theatre page screen shot idu bhai................manorma or mathruhumi

----------


## ACHOOTTY

oro districtilum ulla ethelum oru memeber friday aa districtile theatre update page screenil shot itta mathi.............athraye ullu karyam.

pandum aarum online nokki alla theatre updates ittathu................

njngal pravasikalkku  oro jillayileyum edition kittillallo..............

so nattil ulla members veettil paper varuthunnavar okke undel 1 minute pani mathrame ullu................

----------


## jayan143

> pls confirm...........below theatres...........njan removal list il aanu ittekkunnahu...........
> 
> Eramallur
> Kothamangalam
> Nooranadu
> kochi
> irinjalakkuda
> kunnamkilam
> mannarkkad
> ...


Kunnamkulam removed

----------


## Mike

Eramallor Saniya removed by neerali and Antman

Rekha il um illaa..

SANIA Theatre FB post il vanathanu... 


> pls confirm...........below theatres...........njan removal list il aanu ittekkunnahu...........
> 
> Eramallur
> Kothamangalam
> Nooranadu
> kochi
> irinjalakkuda
> kunnamkilam
> mannarkkad
> ...

----------


## arjunan

Thodpuzha silver Hills.4 shows. Ashirwad 2 shows...
Tmrw silver hills. 4 shows.. ashirwad not yet update...

----------


## ikka

> Show increase nu samayamayi


 :Band:   :Band:

----------


## maryland

> innale 2 nd time kandirunu..tcr inox ...wife in nannayi ishtapetu ......


mmade thrissur... :Clap:

----------


## Jamesbond007

Neeraalikkaikalil petta kurachu shows thirichu kittille ?

----------


## Iyyer The Great

> how much was the show count of pokkiri raja?





> Pokiri, Annan thampi okke 13k plus, namukku ini pazhassi maathrameyullu, athum marikadakkum


Annu release centre show count il add cheyyatha kure centres ippo undallo..athum oru factor alle..13 k from how many centres ennath

----------


## Highrange Hero

> 5th week update
> 
> 1. Tvm mot carnival 4 shows (Friday 5 shows)
> 
> 2. Tvm grenfield carnival 1 show (Friday 2 shows)
> 
> 3. TVM Kairali 4 shows
> 
> 4. Ekm pan cinemas 1 show
> ...


Kattappana Sagara Screen 2 - 2shows (not in santhosh)

----------


## Manoj

> Annu release centre show count il add cheyyatha kure centres ippo undallo..athum oru factor alle..13 k from how many centres ennath


Angane nokkaan thudangiyaal athokke vella 30000 range ile nilku

----------


## Iyyer The Great

Appo ini Abraham vs Koode  :Yahoo:

----------


## Deepu k

> Annu release centre show count il add cheyyatha kure centres ippo undallo..athum oru factor alle..13 k from how many centres ennath


Correct.innu pokkiri rajayum annan thambi yumellam20-25k padangal anu

----------


## maryland

> Appo ini Abraham vs Koode


Neerali v/s My Story  :Read:

----------


## chandru

> Annu release centre show count il add cheyyatha kure centres ippo undallo..athum oru factor alle..13 k from how many centres ennath



annathe 13k ippozhathe oru 16-17 K varum!

----------


## ACHOOTTY

> Appo ini Abraham vs Koode


ini ivide Hold over edukkaan rodhanam team varilla. monday muthal swayam eduthu rasikkaam.

----------


## BangaloreaN

> Veera pazhassiye marikadakkaan chance illa alle


Chance undu.
Pazhassi 15.9k entho aanu, ithu 16k kadakkum.

----------


## Iyyer The Great

> annathe 13k ippozhathe oru 16-17 K varum!


Athilum varum ennu thonnunnu... Existing centres il thanne multiplexes, other small screens okke aayi capacity adhikam koodathe thanne shows orupaadu varum...kollathokke hype undenkil mosham wom aaylum first weekil 30-35 shows..pandaanenkil 30 showkku 7-8 theatre vende  :Laughing:

----------


## BangaloreaN

> Annu release centre show count il add cheyyatha kure centres ippo undallo..athum oru factor alle..13 k from how many centres ennath


annu theatres thanne kuravalle.
Ippo 10k cheriya padangal vare edukkunnu.
Flop Villain 12k adichille.

----------


## perumal

> oro districtilum ulla ethelum oru memeber friday aa districtile theatre update page screenil shot itta mathi.............athraye ullu karyam.
> 
> pandum aarum online nokki alla theatre updates ittathu................
> 
> njngal pravasikalkku  oro jillayileyum edition kittillallo..............
> 
> so nattil ulla members veettil paper varuthunnavar okke undel 1 minute pani mathrame ullu................


District wise member list velom.undo  :Thinking:

----------


## King Amal

Ethiraalikal illathe abraham yatra thudarunnu..  👍

----------


## BangaloreaN

> oro districtilum ulla ethelum oru memeber friday aa districtile theatre update page screenil shot itta mathi.............athraye ullu karyam.
> 
> pandum aarum online nokki alla theatre updates ittathu................
> 
> njngal pravasikalkku  oro jillayileyum edition kittillallo..............
> 
> so nattil ulla members veettil paper varuthunnavar okke undel 1 minute pani mathrame ullu................


Manorama, Mathrubhumi mathramalle epaper paid akkiyathu.
bakki ilke, Deshabhimani, Deepika etc.

----------


## Deepu k

> Manorama, Mathrubhumi mathramalle epaper paid akkiyathu.
> bakki ilke, Deshabhimani, Deepika etc.


Deepikayil varunnathu kure thettanu.

----------


## KeralaVarma

Ethra showsundu 

Sent from my SM-A800I using Tapatalk

----------


## chandru

> Manorama, Mathrubhumi mathramalle epaper paid akkiyathu.
> bakki ilke, Deshabhimani, Deepika etc.



deepika okke paid aakki...deshabhimani no idea..i think its a collective decision..all prints media except Manorama, Mathrubhumi and deshabhimani are in trouble..

----------


## Antonio

> Neerali v/s My Story


Ingalith thread alambakkumo

----------


## ACHOOTTY

> Manorama, Mathrubhumi mathramalle epaper paid akkiyathu.
> bakki ilke, Deshabhimani, Deepika etc.


undu perfect update alla.

desabhimani okke ippozhum chila theatreil arabikadha, sakhavu okke aavum.

----------


## Antonio

> annu theatres thanne kuravalle.
> Ippo 10k cheriya padangal vare edukkunnu.
> Flop Villain 12k adichille.


Hmmm
Velipad athrem ille???
Villain newyear vare Aries il undarunnu..
Christmas nu Surya TV ilum..

----------


## ACHOOTTY

> deepika okke paid aakki...deshabhimani no idea..i think its a collective decision..all prints media except Manorama, Mathrubhumi and deshabhimani are in trouble..


desahimani availale aanu.................pakshe update not perfect.

----------


## ACHOOTTY

> Hmmm
> Velipad athrem ille???
> Villain newyear vare Aries il undarunnu..
> Christmas nu Surya TV ilum..


villlain okke B unnide padam alle...........anger athu ayalude theatreil ittu ottichathaanu ariesil.  ravile 9 manikku show.

----------


## ACHOOTTY

> Ethra showsundu 
> 
> Sent from my SM-A800I using Tapatalk


150+ sure aanu 5th week...........

----------


## King Amal

Enitt avidathe uniform itta staffine vilich nirthi cakeum murich



> villlain okke B unnide padam alle...........anger athu ayalude theatreil ittu ottichathaanu ariesil.  ravile 9 manikku show.

----------


## Iyyer The Great

> 150+ sure aanu 5th week...........


2 big releases vannittum brahmanada blockbuster Oppathinu mukalilo  :Ho: 
Appo ini enthu parayumo entho..First week thottu ethenkilum week Oppam above undo  :Laughing:

----------


## Antonio

> 2 big releases vannittum brahmanada blockbuster Oppathinu mukalilo 
> Appo ini enthu parayumo entho..First week thottu ethenkilum week Oppam above undo


Holdover n Valippeeru ennu parayum..
Neerali thread il busy aanel ingottu varillarikkum

----------


## KOBRA

* Kaliyikkavila Audi 3,4 shows*
*Attingal thapasya paradise 4 shows*

----------


## Manoj

Trivandrum kairali 4 shows, attingal thapasya paradise 4 shows, kaliyikkavila Sreekaleeshwari Audi 3, Aries Audi 6 4 shows, MOT and Grienfield koodi undu

----------


## misbah7722

5th week update

1. Tvm mot carnival 4 shows (Friday 5 shows)

2. Tvm grenfield carnival 1 show (Friday 2 shows)

3. TVM Kairali 4 shows

4. Ekm pan cinemas 1 show

5. Aluwa casino 1 show

6. Thaikulam karthika 2 shows

7. Tcr inox 2 shows (Friday 3 shows)

8. Nilambur fairyland 4 shows

9. Kasaragod carnival samrat 4 shows

10. Calicut sree 4 shows 

11. Pala jose 2 shows

12. Alappuzha sree 4 shows 

13. Muvatupuzha carnival GCM 2 shows (Friday 3 shows) 

14. Palakkad priyathama 3 shows (Friday 4) 

15. Ekm pvr 3 shows (Friday 4)

16. Ekm cinemax 1 show 

17. Anchal archana 1 show 

18. Kasaragod moviemaxcircle 3 shows

19. Kannur saagara 4 shows

20. Valachery popular 3 shows

21. Karunagapally carnival 1 show (Friday 2 shows)

22. Edappally vanitha 2 shows

23. Mukkam little rose 4 shows

24. Payyanure rajadhani 4 shows 

25. Ekm kavitha 4 shows 

26. Kottayam asha 4 shows 

27. Mundakkayam rd cinemas 2 shows 

28. Pandalam trilok 1 show 

29. Shornure anurag 2 shows (Friday 5 shows) 

30. Karunagapally khans 2 shows

31. Kaattanam gaanam 5 shows 

32. Haripad sn 2 shows 

33. Pathanamtitta trinity 2 shows 

34. Guruvayoor devaki 2 shows 

35. Pattambi Krishna 1 show 

36. Tvm ariesplex 2 shows 

37. Kattapana Saagara 2 shows 
38. Kozhijampaara brindavan 4 shows 
39. Vadakkara ashok 2 shows 
40. Thrissur kairali 4 shows 
41. Manjeri devaki 2 shows (Friday 4 shows) 
42. Vadakanchery jayabharath 2 shows 
43. Thaliparamb alinkal pradise 4 shows 
44. N paravur sree 2 shows 
45. Perumbavoor evm 2 shows 
46. Thodupuzha silver hills 4 shows 
47. Perinthalmanna vismaya 1 show 
48. Njarakkal majestic 1 show 
49. Kalikavila smb 4 shows 
50. Attingal tapasya paradise 4 shows 
51. Chengannure c cinemas 2 shows 
52. Goolikadav athulya 4 shows 
53. Iritty new india paradise 4 shows 


For Friday 

1. Kollam Gmax 2 shows 

2. Kollam carnival 2 shows 

3.Chalakudy Surabhi 3 shows 

4. Thodupuzha ashirwad 2 shows 

5. Calicut Apsara 4 shows 

6. Kanhangad carnival 1 show 

7. Thalassery carnival 3 shows 

8. Thalassery liberty 4 shows 

9. Thalayolaparamb carnival 2 shows 

10. Angamaly carnival 2 shows 

11. Kodungallure carnival 1 show 

12. Bathery Aishwarya 4 shows 

13. Varkala SR 4 shows 

14. Punalur ramraj 4 shows 

15. Irinjalakkuda chembakassery 2 shows 
16. Manandavady jose 4 shows 
17. Payyanur carnival Shanti 2 shows 
18. Koothuparamb baby 1 show 
19. Mavelikara prathiba 4 shows 
20. Chnaganacherry anu 4 shows 
21. Ekm q cinemas 1 show 
22. Kollam Usha 4 shows 




5th week 141 shows/day

Friday 211 shows/day


Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk

----------


## Jamesbond007

> 5th week update
> 
> 1. Tvm mot carnival 4 shows (Friday 5 shows)
> 
> 2. Tvm grenfield carnival 1 show (Friday 2 shows)
> 
> 3. TVM Kairali 4 shows
> 
> 4. Ekm pan cinemas 1 show
> ...


Wowwwww. 5th weekil ingine oru Ikka padathinu status kandittu etra kaalamaayi.. Kidu

----------


## perumal

> 2 big releases vannittum brahmanada blockbuster Oppathinu mukalilo 
> Appo ini enthu parayumo entho..First week thottu ethenkilum week Oppam above undo


Oh my gwaad  :Eek:

----------


## perumal

> 5th week update
> 
> 1. Tvm mot carnival 4 shows (Friday 5 shows)
> 
> 2. Tvm grenfield carnival 1 show (Friday 2 shows)
> 
> 3. TVM Kairali 4 shows
> 
> 4. Ekm pan cinemas 1 show
> ...


Nale enthoram kurayum?? Any idea

----------


## AJAY

> Nale enthoram kurayum?? Any idea


Neerali disaster aaya stithikku...ithinu show increase  pretheeshikkaam....

----------


## Iyyer The Great

> Nale enthoram kurayum?? Any idea


Separate aayi mention cheythittundallo...  :Doh: 
As of now innu 201, nale 131..athu 150 ethaan chance und..

----------


## Iyyer The Great

Show sharing ulla mikka sthalangalilum ithinu aalu varunna evening shows aanu kittunnath...Clear indication of the fact that this is getting good crowds even now..Theatre shortages varumbo puthiya multiple releases accommodate cheyyan show reduction vendi varunnu ennu maathram..

----------


## Phantom 369

> Chance undu.
> Pazhassi 15.9k entho aanu, ithu 16k kadakkum.


Pazhassiraja 16k+ undallo

----------


## perumal

> Separate aayi mention cheythittundallo... 
> As of now innu 201, nale 131..athu 150 ethaan chance und..


Wokay  :Drum: 

Mmada mate ATBB 133 sh alle  :Rolleyes:

----------


## Iyyer The Great

> Wokay 
> 
> Mmada mate ATBB 133 sh alle


Yep..  :Laughing:  ..

----------


## Antonio

> Neerali disaster aaya stithikku...ithinu show increase  pretheeshikkaam....


Athonnum illa..
Athokke Monday nadannal aayi..
If at all, 'Koode' kondupokaan Chance und..

----------


## ACHOOTTY

> Separate aayi mention cheythittundallo... 
> As of now innu 201, nale 131..athu 150 ethaan chance und..


170 ethiyaalum abudhapedendaa..................

ini update cheyyanullathum information kittan ullathum aaya theatres idunnu........

please friends make correction/addition/deletion if any.

Kollam - g max
Nooranadu - swathi
thodupuzha - ashirvad
chalakkudi - surabhi
kodungalur - kaleswary
kodungallur - carnival
irinjalakkuda - 
mannarkkad - prathibha
cherpulassery - plaza
Perinthalmanna-vismaya
thanur - pvs
balussry - sandhya
thalassery - libety
thalassery - carnival
koothuparambu - baby
iritti - new india
kanjangad - vgm
kanjanghad - vinayaka

----------


## ACHOOTTY

> 2 big releases vannittum brahmanada blockbuster Oppathinu mukalilo 
> Appo ini enthu parayumo entho..First week thottu ethenkilum week Oppam above undo


ini parayaan onne ullu.....athu 75 cr enkil...........ithu 100 cr.

----------


## ACHOOTTY

> Trivandrum kairali 4 shows, attingal thapasya paradise 4 shows, kaliyikkavila Sreekaleeshwari Audi 3, Aries Audi 6 4 shows, MOT and Grienfield koodi undu


tvm kidukki........ :Bossman:

----------


## Antonio

> 170 ethiyaalum abudhapedendaa..................
> 
> ini update cheyyanullathum information kittan ullathum aaya theatres idunnu........
> 
> please friends make correction/addition/deletion if any.
> 
> Kollam - g max
> Nooranadu - swathi
> thodupuzha - ashirvad
> ...


Chalakkudy Surabhi aa Joby FB il ittathil undallo..show ariyilla
Ticket new il innu FS n SS und..
2 shows..

----------


## ACHOOTTY

> Chalakkudy Surabhi aa Joby FB il ittathil undallo..show ariyilla


Jobyum mammoottyum onnum itta list nammal angeekarikkilla.............nammalkku pakka confirmation venam.

joby okke collection ittal viswasikkaam...............athu angerkkalle kittiye.........

----------


## BangaloreaN

> tvm kidukki........


തിരോന്തോരം പഴേ തിരോന്തോരമല്ല.
മാളും മൾട്ടിപ്ലക്സും കാർണിവലും ഉള്ള അനന്തപുരി.

----------


## Antonio

> Jobyum mammoottyum onnum itta list nammal angeekarikkilla.............nammalkku pakka confirmation venam.
> 
> joby okke collection ittal viswasikkaam...............athu angerkkalle kittiye.........


2 shows today..
Tomo ariyilla...

----------


## BangaloreaN

> Pazhassiraja 16k+ undallo


illa.
Tracking @Baazigar correct cheythirunnu, 15.9 something.
3 shows ulla theatres-inte regular shows aayi koottiyathu correct cheythu I think.

----------


## AJAY

> Athonnum illa..
> Athokke Monday nadannal aayi..
> If at all, 'Koode' kondupokaan Chance und..


Free flowing hit aavenda cinemayaanu koodey...
Ippol anganalla....wcc supporter s moonu perundu...athil oruthi undakki vecha pulivaalum..
Multies hittayekkum...single screens paadupedum...

----------


## Malayali

> 2 shows today..
> Tomo ariyilla...


Today 3 shows  As per manorama
NS, FS, & SS

----------


## ikka

> 5th week update
> 
> 1. Tvm mot carnival 4 shows (Friday 5 shows)
> 
> 2. Tvm grenfield carnival 1 show (Friday 2 shows)
> 
> 3. TVM Kairali 4 shows
> 
> 4. Ekm pan cinemas 1 show
> ...


Kidilam!!! Expecting 150 as per this trend!!!

 :Band:   :Band:   :Band:

----------


## ACHOOTTY

*Abrahaminte Sandhathikal - 5th week*  *(TVM  - DISTRICT)*

*1. Thiruvananthapuram - Kairali - 4 sh
2. Thiruvananthapuram -Arieplex -2 sh
3. Thiruvananthapuram - Carnival Mall - 4 sh
4. Thiruvananthapuram - Carnival Greenfield-1 sh
5. Kaliyikkavila - SMB Audi-3- 4 sh
6. Attingal - Thapasya Paradise- 4 sh
*

----------


## ACHOOTTY

*Abrahaminte Sandhathikal - 5th week* *(EKM - DISTRICT)*

*1.Ernakulam - Kavitha - 4 sh
2.Eranakulam - PVR -3 sh
3.Eranakulam - Cinemax - 1 sh
4.Eranakulam - Q Cinemas -1 sh
5.Eranakuam - Pan Cinemas -1 sh
6.Edappalli - Vanitha - 2 sh
7.Njarakkal -Majestic -1 sh
8.Muvattupuzha - Carnival GCM- 2 sh
9.Perumbavoor - EVM - 2 sh
10.North Paravoor - Sree - 2 sh
11.Aluva - Casino -1 sh
12.Angamali - Carnival- 1 sh 
*

----------


## ACHOOTTY

*Abrahaminte Sandhathikal - 5th week* *(ALAPPUZHA- DISTRICT)*

*1.Alappuzha -Sree - 4 sh
2.Kattanam – Ganam – 5 sh
3.Cherthala - Kairali - 4 sh
4.Harippad - SN -2- 2 sh 
5.Chengannur - C cinemas  - 2 sh
*

----------


## ACHOOTTY

*Abrahaminte Sandhathikal - 5th week* *(KOTTAYAM- DISTRICT)*

*1.Kottayam - Asha - 4 sh
2.Mundakkayam - RD cinemas- 2 sh
3.Pala - Jose -2 sh
4.Thalayolaparambu - Carnival – 2 sh
*

----------


## wayanadan

> manushyane nanam keduthaanayi oru jilla.
> 
> aa Batheri film city yilum 1 sh polum ille?


 :Vandivittu:  
*pinne theater enna oru prashnamaanu kalppetta ippo aake 2 theatereyullooo*

----------


## ACHOOTTY

> *pinne theater enna oru prashnamaanu kalppetta ippo aake 2 theatereyullooo*


5 theatre ullavide odunnilla appo aanu.........kalpetta.

----------


## KOBRA

> *Abrahaminte Sandhathikal - 5th week*  *(TVM  - DISTRICT)*
> 
> *1. Thiruvananthapuram - Kairali - 4 sh
> 2. Thiruvananthapuram -Arieplex -2 sh
> 3. Thiruvananthapuram - Carnival Mall - 4 sh
> 4. Thiruvananthapuram - Carnival Greenfield-1 sh
> 5. Kaliyikkavila - SMB Audi-3- 4 sh
> 6. Attingal - Thapasya Paradise- 4 sh
> *





> *Abrahaminte Sandhathikal - 5th week* *(EKM - DISTRICT)*
> 
> *1.Ernakulam - Kavitha - 4 sh
> 2.Eranakulam - PVR -3 sh
> 3.Eranakulam - Cinemax - 1 sh
> 4.Eranakulam - Q Cinemas -1 sh
> 5.Eranakuam - Pan Cinemas -1 sh
> 6.Edappalli - Vanitha - 2 sh
> 7.Njarakkal -Majestic -1 sh
> ...





> *Abrahaminte Sandhathikal - 5th week* *(ALAPPUZHA- DISTRICT)*
> 
> *1.Alappuzha -Sree - 4 sh
> 2.Kattanam – Ganam – 5 sh
> 3.Cherthala - Kairali - 4 sh
> 4.Harippad - SN -2- 2 sh 
> 5.Chengannur - C cinemas  - 2 sh
> *





> *Abrahaminte Sandhathikal - 5th week* *(KOTTAYAM- DISTRICT)*
> 
> *1.Kottayam - Asha - 4 sh
> 2.Mundakkayam - RD cinemas- 2 sh
> 3.Pala - Jose -2 sh
> 4.Thalayolaparambu - Carnival – 2 sh
> *



Kidu  :Band:

----------


## ACHOOTTY

kure ennam kidannu rodhichillle...ivide...........inte okke annakkil adichu thannille annan...........kidu.

----------


## misbah7722

5th week update

1. Tvm mot carnival 4 shows (Friday 5 shows)

2. Tvm grenfield carnival 1 show (Friday 2 shows)

3. TVM Kairali 4 shows

4. Ekm pan cinemas 1 show

5. Aluwa casino 1 show

6. Thaikulam karthika 2 shows

7. Tcr inox 2 shows (Friday 3 shows)

8. Nilambur fairyland 4 shows

9. Kasaragod carnival samrat 4 shows

10. Calicut sree 4 shows 

11. Pala jose 2 shows

12. Alappuzha sree 4 shows 

13. Muvatupuzha carnival GCM 2 shows (Friday 3 shows) 

14. Palakkad priyathama 3 shows (Friday 4) 

15. Ekm pvr 3 shows (Friday 4)

16. Ekm cinemax 1 show 

17. Anchal archana 1 show 

18. Kasaragod moviemaxcircle 3 shows

19. Kannur saagara 4 shows

20. Valachery popular 3 shows

21. Karunagapally carnival 1 show (Friday 2 shows)

22. Edappally vanitha 2 shows

23. Mukkam little rose 4 shows

24. Payyanure rajadhani 4 shows 

25. Ekm kavitha 4 shows 

26. Kottayam asha 4 shows 

27. Mundakkayam rd cinemas 2 shows 

28. Pandalam trilok 1 show 

29. Shornure anurag 2 shows (Friday 5 shows) 

30. Karunagapally khans 2 shows

31. Kaattanam gaanam 5 shows 

32. Haripad sn 2 shows 

33. Pathanamtitta trinity 2 shows 

34. Guruvayoor devaki 2 shows 

35. Pattambi Krishna 1 show 

36. Tvm ariesplex 2 shows 

37. Kattapana Saagara 2 shows 
38. Kozhijampaara brindavan 4 shows 
39. Vadakkara ashok 2 shows 
40. Thrissur kairali 4 shows 
41. Manjeri devaki 2 shows (Friday 4 shows) 
42. Vadakanchery jayabharath 2 shows 
43. Thaliparamb alinkal pradise 4 shows 
44. N paravur sree 2 shows 
45. Perumbavoor evm 2 shows 
46. Thodupuzha silver hills 4 shows 
47. Perinthalmanna vismaya 1 show 
48. Njarakkal majestic 1 show 
49. Kalikavila smb 4 shows 
50. Attingal tapasya paradise 4 shows 
51. Chengannure c cinemas 2 shows 
52. Goolikadav athulya 4 shows 
53. Iritty new india paradise 4 shows 
54. Cherthala kairali 4 shows 
55. Payyanure carnival Shanti 2 shows 
56. Angamaly carnival 1 show (Friday 2)
57. Kollam carnival 2 shows 
58. Thalayolaparamb carnival 2 shows 
59. Kodungallure carnival 1 show 
60. Ekm q cinemas 1 show 
61. Thodupuzha ashirwad 2 shows 
62. Thalassery liberty 4 shows 
63. Thalassery carnival 2 shows (Friday 3)
64. Chalakudy Surabhi 3 shows 
65. Irinjalakkuda chembakassery 1 show (Friday 2 shows) 
66. Muvatupuzha latha 4 shows 


For Friday 

1. Kollam Gmax 2 shows 






3. Calicut Apsara 4 shows 

4. Kanhangad carnival 1 show 











7. Bathery Aishwarya 4 shows 

8. Varkala SR 4 shows 

9. Punalur ramraj 4 shows 


11. Manandavady jose 4 shows 

12. Koothuparamb baby 1 show 
13. Mavelikara prathiba 4 shows 
14. Chnaganacherry anu 4 shows 

15. Kollam Usha 4 shows 




5th week 170 shows/day

Friday 215 shows/day

----------


## wayanadan

@ACHOOTTY *koode vannnaalum ithrayum show undaakumo ??*

----------


## sudeepdayal

> Enthoru nettaam👏👏👏👏
> 
> Sent from my Lenovo A7020a48 using Tapatalk


Neerali irangiyittum ee threadil active.. Ha ha.. Kollam mone dinesha.. Mikkavaarum ee padathinte pokku kandittu aliyan Odiyan vare ivide active aavendi varum..


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## ACHOOTTY

> @ACHOOTTY *koode vannnaalum ithrayum show undaakumo ??*


undaavum...........

----------


## ACHOOTTY

> Neerali irangiyittum ee threadil active.. Ha ha.. Kollam mone dinesha.. Mikkavaarum ee padathinte pokku kandittu aliyan Odiyan vare ivide active aavendi varum..
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


annante koothra wig kandu shavam aayathinte hang over aanu khsamihu kala.

----------


## King Amal

Survival thriller vedi aaya sthithik ini abraham vs Koode aakum..

----------


## silverscreenfan



----------


## ACHOOTTY

> 


kozhinjampara - vrindavan (comeback) now 3rd week.   2 week raviraj il undarnnu.....

gooolikkadavu - athulya - 2nd week

ottappalam - jaz (B centre)  2nd week.

----------


## maryland

:Clap:  :Clap:  :Clap:

----------


## misbah7722

Dubai 4th week 😎😎😎

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk

----------


## ACHOOTTY

> 


Ninnu thullathe.........poyi thrissur jillayile..........kittatha thetare updates eduthittu vaneey

----------


## ikka

> 5th week update
> 
> 1. Tvm mot carnival 4 shows (Friday 5 shows)
> 
> 2. Tvm grenfield carnival 1 show (Friday 2 shows)
> 
> 3. TVM Kairali 4 shows
> 
> 4. Ekm pan cinemas 1 show
> ...


156 shows 5th Week!!! Heavy!!!! Tripple Heavy!!! Nale aakumbozhekkum 170 okke ethumallo!!!!

 :Band:   :Band:   :Band:   :Band:

----------


## ikka

*14,220 Shows by Yesterday!!!

14,435 Shows by Today!!!

  *

----------


## Manoj

16k kadakkum, iniyum oppam okke dayavu cheythu pokkikondu vararuthu pls..

----------


## mujthaba

balle balle balle  :Drum:

----------


## GABBAR



----------


## BASH1982

> 5th week update
> 
> 1. Tvm mot carnival 4 shows (Friday 5 shows)
> 
> 2. Tvm grenfield carnival 1 show (Friday 2 shows)
> 
> 3. TVM Kairali 4 shows
> 
> 4. Ekm pan cinemas 1 show
> ...


156 shows kidu
Appo parassi marikadakkum alle

----------


## BASH1982

> 16k kadakkum, iniyum oppam okke dayavu cheythu pokkikondu vararuthu pls..


Oppam okke sivankutty chorinju thamashayakkiyille

----------


## Manoj

June 16 nu thanne rls cheyyaan dhairyam kaanicha producerku nandi, antoniyude second biggest hit nte showcount um collection um oru ikka padam pushpam pole marikadakkumennu njaan swapnathil polum karuthiyathalla

----------


## King Amal

A blockbuster EMOTIONAL THRILLER..  😜

----------


## ikka



----------


## Manoj

> A blockbuster EMOTIONAL THRILLER..  😜


Emotional, Survival ennonnum nammal parayaan paadilla, athokke valiya valiya aalukal parayunna vaakukalanu

----------


## ikka

*ഇനിയിപ്പോൾ നമുക്ക് ചെയ്യാൻ പറ്റുന്നത് എന്താണെന്ന് വെച്ചാൽ ഡെറിക് സാറിനെ കാണുബോൾ നീട്ടി ഒരു സല്യൂട്ട് അങ്ങ് കൊടുക്കുക !!!കാരണം ഡെറിക് സാർ എവിടെയും തോറ്റിട്ടില്ല*

----------


## Iyyer The Great

> 16k kadakkum, iniyum oppam okke dayavu cheythu pokkikondu vararuthu pls..


Pinnalla..Week 1 to week 5..bahudooram munnil  :Drum:

----------


## DAVID007

😘💪💪

Sent from my SM-G360FY using Tapatalk

----------


## arjunan

Thodpuzha 5 the week. 6 shows... Ashirwad 2, silver Hills 4.. frm today. Tmrw also same.  6 shows..

----------


## King Amal

Mega mass..  Terrrrra mass.. 



> 😘💪💪
> 
> sent from my sm-g360fy using tapatalk

----------


## The wrong one

:Band:  :Band: 

Sent from my SM-T231 using Tapatalk

----------


## Antonio

Ernakulam Multies 6 shows Tomo also..

----------


## Phantom 369

> illa.
> Tracking @Baazigar correct cheythirunnu, 15.9 something.
> 3 shows ulla theatres-inte regular shows aayi koottiyathu correct cheythu I think.


Ivide track cheytirunno???
Hater foruthil vare 16k ennu kandirunnu apo atilum kuduthal varendathannu 😉😉😉

----------


## Joe27

> June 16 nu thanne rls cheyyaan dhairyam kaanicha producerku nandi, antoniyude second biggest hit nte showcount um collection um oru ikka padam pushpam pole marikadakkumennu njaan swapnathil polum karuthiyathalla


ethoke center il aanavo marikadanne onn kanikamoo ...thanikk okke ee vayyi thallu alathe vere nthelum patto.....

----------


## Manoj

> ethoke center il aanavo marikadanne onn kanikamoo ...thanikk okke ee vayyi thallu alathe vere nthelum patto.....


Potte , nalla vishamam kaanum.. Aduppichu 3-4 ennam aayille..

----------


## The wrong one

> ethoke center il aanavo marikadanne onn kanikamoo ...thanikk okke ee vayyi thallu alathe vere nthelum patto.....


😐😑😐

Sent from my SM-T231 using Tapatalk

----------


## yathra

calicut sree first show allmost full  :Yeye:  :Yeye:

----------


## KOBRA

> calicut sree first show allmost full


Apsara undo ?

----------


## yathra

> Apsara undo ?


Yes innu koode und

----------


## KOBRA

Nale sree okke full kittum

----------


## Iyyer The Great

> ethoke center il aanavo marikadanne onn kanikamoo ...thanikk okke ee vayyi thallu alathe vere nthelum patto.....


Ejjathi rodanam  :Ennekollu:

----------


## BangaloreaN

> Ivide track cheytirunno???
> Hater foruthil vare 16k ennu kandirunnu apo atilum kuduthal varendathannu 😉😉😉


ivideyum 16k something arunnu.
2-3 years munne entho arunnu error kandu pidichu correct cheythathu.

----------


## Iyyer The Great

Koode vs AS...
Koode kidukkatte...oru ethirali illathe oru ithilla  :Hmmm:

----------


## BangaloreaN

> @ACHOOTTY *koode vannnaalum ithrayum show undaakumo ??*


posts nere vaayikku.
Friday 215, Saturday 156 ennu kaanu.

----------


## Mike



----------


## Loud speaker

Ekm pvr 10 pm show 
 About 60% filled

----------


## ACHOOTTY

160 sh / day crossed.

----------


## Mike

calicut sree HF adichaa first show ???

----------


## ACHOOTTY

> calicut sree HF adichaa first show ???


300 inu aduthu undu thonnunnu.

Mvkra yil oru padam 108 per undu 800 seateril.  Ithu zHO paridhiyil varumo?

----------


## Phantom 369

> ivideyum 16k something arunnu.
> 2-3 years munne entho arunnu error kandu pidichu correct cheythathu.


Ok, enthayrnn error,  final IPO atra und Pazhassiraja??

----------


## Antonio

Innalathe Multies any idea??

----------


## DAVID007



----------


## Sreelakshmi Nair

One lakh above undavum  :Band: 


> Innalathe Multies any idea??


Sent from my vivo 1723 using Tapatalk

----------


## Tigerbasskool

> Sent from my SM-G360FY using Tapatalk


Well Deserved 

 :salut:   :salut:   :salut:

----------


## GABBAR

calicut sree

----------


## BASH1982

> 


Shajon aa parayunna dialogue undallo kidu arunnu

----------


## misbah7722

നാളെ മുതല്* അബ്രഹാമിന്റെ സന്തതികള്* ലതാ Scree2 ല്* 4 Shows😍😍😍😍

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk

----------


## Mike

nale evdnnu FS and SS HF pratheekshikkam.......

Sunday Final ayondu FS nd SS  status down ayiriikum.... matinee chelappo nalla status kittum...


[QUO

TE=GABBAR;8341390]


calicut sree[/QUOTE]

----------


## Mike

twrds 200 shows on 05th Week  :Band:   :Band:  





> നാളെ മുതല്* അബ്രഹാമിന്റെ സന്തതികള്* ലതാ Scree2 ല്* 4 Shows
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk

----------


## Abin thomas

Kottayath innu decent status undarunnu.second show balcony update crct ayit bms noki eduth tharam.

----------


## misbah7722

5th week update

1. Tvm mot carnival 4 shows (Friday 5 shows)

2. Tvm grenfield carnival 1 show (Friday 2 shows)

3. TVM Kairali 4 shows

4. Ekm pan cinemas 1 show

5. Aluwa casino 1 show

6. Thaikulam karthika 2 shows

7. Tcr inox 2 shows (Friday 3 shows)

8. Nilambur fairyland 4 shows

9. Kasaragod carnival samrat 4 shows

10. Calicut sree 4 shows 

11. Pala jose 2 shows

12. Alappuzha sree 4 shows 

13. Muvatupuzha carnival GCM 2 shows (Friday 3 shows) 

14. Palakkad priyathama 3 shows (Friday 4) 

15. Ekm pvr 3 shows (Friday 4)

16. Ekm cinemax 1 show 

17. Anchal archana 1 show 

18. Kasaragod moviemaxcircle 3 shows

19. Kannur saagara 4 shows

20. Valachery popular 3 shows

21. Karunagapally carnival 1 show (Friday 2 shows)

22. Edappally vanitha 2 shows

23. Mukkam little rose 4 shows

24. Payyanure rajadhani 4 shows 

25. Ekm kavitha 4 shows 

26. Kottayam asha 4 shows 

27. Mundakkayam rd cinemas 2 shows 

28. Pandalam trilok 1 show 

29. Shornure anurag 2 shows (Friday 5 shows) 

30. Karunagapally khans 2 shows

31. Kaattanam gaanam 5 shows 

32. Haripad sn 2 shows 

33. Pathanamtitta trinity 2 shows 

34. Guruvayoor devaki 2 shows 

35. Pattambi Krishna 1 show 

36. Tvm ariesplex 2 shows 

37. Kattapana Saagara 2 shows 
38. Kozhijampaara brindavan 4 shows 
39. Vadakkara ashok 2 shows 
40. Thrissur kairali 4 shows 
41. Manjeri devaki 2 shows (Friday 4 shows) 
42. Vadakanchery jayabharath 2 shows 
43. Thaliparamb alinkal pradise 4 shows 
44. N paravur sree 2 shows 
45. Perumbavoor evm 2 shows 
46. Thodupuzha silver hills 4 shows 
47. Perinthalmanna vismaya 1 show 
48. Njarakkal majestic 1 show 
49. Kalikavila smb 4 shows 
50. Attingal tapasya paradise 4 shows 
51. Chengannure c cinemas 2 shows 
52. Goolikadav athulya 4 shows 
53. Iritty new india paradise 4 shows 
54. Cherthala kairali 4 shows 
55. Payyanure carnival Shanti 2 shows 
56. Angamaly carnival 1 show (Friday 2)
57. Kollam carnival 2 shows 
58. Thalayolaparamb carnival 2 shows 
59. Kodungallure carnival 1 show 
60. Ekm q cinemas 1 show 
61. Thodupuzha ashirwad 2 shows 
62. Thalassery liberty 4 shows 
63. Thalassery carnival 2 shows (Friday 3)
64. Chalakudy Surabhi 3 shows 
65. Irinjalakkuda chembakassery 1 show (Friday 2 shows) 
66. Koothuparamb baby 1 show


For Friday 

1. Kollam Gmax 2 shows 






2. Calicut Apsara 4 shows 

3. Kanhangad carnival 1 show 











4. Bathery Aishwarya 4 shows 

5. Varkala SR 4 shows 

6. Punalur ramraj 4 shows 


7. Manandavady jose 4 shows 

8. Mavelikara prathiba 4 shows 
9. Chnaganacherry anu 4 shows 

10. Kollam Usha 4 shows 




5th week 167 shows/day

Friday 215 shows/day


Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk

----------


## Joe27

> Ejjathi rodanam


vayyil pazham thalliyooo ...athinula utharam onnum illale parayan  :Ennekollu:   :Ennekollu:

----------


## Joe27

> Potte , nalla vishamam kaanum.. Aduppichu 3-4 ennam aayille..


As usual utharam mutti alle  :Laughing:  evde pinne virallil ennan pattula ammathiri pottikal aanalo  :Laugh:

----------


## jackpot raja

Expecting 50 days run in 20 centers
75 days in 10 centers
and 100 days in 5 centers.

----------


## Phantom 369

Carnival MOT 10 PM show fast filling

----------


## perumal

> 5th week update
> 
> 
> 5th week 166 shows/day
> 
> Friday 215 shows/day
> 
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk



 :Drum:   :Drum:

----------


## perumal

> *14,220 Shows by Yesterday!!!
> 
> 14,435 Shows by Today!!!
> 
>   *




166 shows from tomorrow  :Clap:  
so expecting 15431 shows by thursday and probably even more  :Drum:  
16k loading  :Yeye:

----------


## mujthaba

Biggest hit of mammootty ..  :Clap:

----------


## Iyyer The Great

> vayyil pazham thalliyooo ...athinula utharam onnum illale parayan


Ethinulla utharam aanu vendathu..mongalino  :Ennekollu: 
Annante fort il ulla tracked collections thanne mathiyallo..oppam figure enne cross cheythu

----------


## Iyyer The Great

> Biggest hit of mammootty ..


Biggest grosser ennu mathi..  :Ok: 
Biggest hit correct usage alla..

----------


## bilal john

> As usual utharam mutti alle  evde pinne virallil ennan pattula ammathiri pottikal aanalo


Annanu padamillaathennu nammal enthu cheyyaan.viralil ennaanulla padame kittunnullu athu nice aayi pottikkuvem cheyyunnu

----------


## Antonio

> Expecting 50 days run in 20 centers
> 75 days in 10 centers
> and 100 days in 5 centers.


Rarest possible..

----------


## Iyyer The Great

PVR 10 pm moving to HF..5th week  :Yahoo:

----------


## ACHOOTTY

*Abrahaminte Sandhathikal – 5th week* -*170  sh /day  (addition/delition expecting)
*
*1.Thiruvananthapuram - Kairali - 4 sh
2.Thiruvananthapuram -Arieplex -2 sh
3.Thiruvananthapuram - Carnival Mall - 4 sh
4. Thiruvananthapuram - Carnival Greenfield-1 sh
5.Kaliyikkavila – SMB complex- 4 sh
6.Attingal - Thapasya - 4 sh
7.Kollam -Carnival - 2 sh
8.Anchal - Archana -1 sh
9.Karunagapally - Khans - 2 sh 
10.Karunagapally - Carnival -1 sh
11.Pathanamthitta – Trinity movi max - 2 sh
12.Panthalam - Trilok cinemas -1 sh
13.Alappuzha -Sree - 4 sh
14. Kattanam – Ganam – 5 sh
15.Cherthala - Kairali - 4 sh
16.Harippad - SN -2- 2 sh 
17.Chengannur - C cinemas  - 2 sh
18.Kottayam - Asha - 4 sh
19.Mundakkayam - RD cinemas- 2 sh
20.Pala - Jose -2 sh
21.Thalayolaparambu - Carnival – 2 sh
22.Thodupuzha - Silver Hills - 4 sh
23.Thodupuzha – Ashirvad  - 2sh
24. Kattappana - Sagara-2 sh
25.Ernakulam - Kavitha - 4 sh
26.Eranakulam - PVR -3 sh
27.Eranakulam - Cinemax - 1 sh
28.Eranakulam - Q Cinemas -1 sh
29.Eranakuam - Pan Cinemas -1 sh
30.Edappalli - Vanitha - 2 sh
31.Njarakkal -Majestic -1 sh
32.Muvattupuzha - Carnival GCM- 2 sh
33.Perumbavoor - EVM - 2 sh
34.North Paravoor - Sree - 2 sh
35.Aluva - Casino -1 sh
36.Angamali - Carnival- 1 sh 
37.Thrissur - Kairali - 4 sh
38.Thrissur - Inox - 2 sh 
39.Chalakkudy - Surabhi - 3 sh
40.Irinjalakuda – Chembakassery-1sh
41.Kodungallur - Carnival -1 sh
42.Thalikkulam – karthika-2 sh 
43.Guruvayoor - Devaki -2 sh 
44.Palakkadu - Priyathama - 3 sh
45.Shornur - Anurag - 2 sh
46.Pattambi -krishna - 1 sh
47.Vadakkencherry- Jayabharath -2 - 2 sh 
48.Perinthalmanna - Vismaya - 1 sh
49.Manjeri – Sreedevi  cinepalace - 2 sh
50.Valancherry - Popular film city - 3 sh
51.Nilambur - Fairyland 2- 4 sh
52.Kozhikode - Sree - 4 sh
53.Mukkam -Rose cine palace -4 sh
54.Vadakara -Ashoka - 2 sh
55.Kannur - Sagara - 4 sh
56.Thalassery - Liberty Little Paradise - 4 sh
57.Thalassery - Carnival - 2 sh
58.Koothuparambu - Baby - 1 sh
59.Iritty - New India  - 4 sh
60.Thalipparamba - Alinkal - 4 sh
61.Payyanur – sumangali mini plex - 4 sh
62.Payyanur - Shanthi carnival -2 sh
63.Kasargod – Samrat  carnival - 4 sh
64.Kasargod - Moviemax - 3 sh
65.Kanhangad - Vinayaka  - 4 sh
66.Kanhangad -VGM -1 sh

**3rd week*

*67.Kozhinjampara – Vrindavan – 4 sh (comeback)*

*2nd week*

*68. Goolikkadavu – Athulya-3 sh*

*Removed after 2 week run*

*1.Kecheri - Savitha 
2.Adimali - matha
3. Kozhinjampara - Raviraj
4.Peringottukurussi - CKM
5.Kottayi - KRV
6.Puthunagaram - New 
7.Kodakara – city cinemas
8.Peyad – SP cinemas
9.Venjarammodu – sindhu
10.Ashtamichira - Mahalaxmi 
11. Varappuzha - M cinemas 
12. Nooranadu - Swathy 
* 
*Removed after 20 days run*

*1..Nedumangadu - Sree saraswathi 
2.Oyoor - NVP 
3.Paravur -Ashoka 
4.Wadakkanchery - New Ragam  
5.Muvattupuzha - Carnival canton mall (extra)
6.Thrissur -Ganam (extra)
7.Irinjalakuda - J K Cinema (extra)
8.Kondotty - Kalpaka 
9.Pandikkadu - Appoos 
10.Parappanangadi - Pallavi 
11.Pulpalli - Penta 
12.Kalpetta - Mahaveer 
13.Kollengode - Thankam 
14.Adoor - Nadham 
15.Rajakumari - Marbazil 
16.Chittur - Kairali 
17.Kodaly - Sreelakshmi 
18.Cherpulassery - Plaza 
*
*Removed after 27 days run*

*1.Thiruvananthapuram -DeviPriya  (extra)
2.Kattakkada - Swaram 
3.Kadinamkulam - G Tracks 
4.Varkala - S.R 
5.Attingal - Vaisakh 
6.Pothenkode - M T 
7.Kollam – usha (extra)
8.Kollam - Partha (extra)
9.Kollam - Gmax  (extra)
10.Nallila -JB cinemas 
11. Kadakkal - Sreedhanya 
12.Punalur - Ramraj
13.Shakthikulangara - Capithans 
14.Kottarakkara - Minerva  
15.Mavellikkara - Prathibha 
16.Eramallur - Sania 
17.Changanassery - Anu
18.Thalayolaparambu - Nice (extra)
19.Tripunithara - Central 
20. Kochi - EVM 
21.Koothattukulam - V Cinema
22.Muvattupuzha – Issac (extra)
23.Kothamangalam - Ann 
24.Thrissur - Deepa  (extra)
25.Aamballur - Chandvi sreerama 
26.Mapranam - Varna 
27.Kodungallur - sreekaleeswary
28.Kunnamkulam – Bhavana
29.Mannarkkad – New Prathibha
30.Pazhayanoor - Shadows 
31.Perinthalmanna - K C (extra) 
32.Malappuram - Rachana
33.Edappal – Sarada
34.Ponnani - Alankar
35.Kottakkal - Sangeeth
36.Tirur - Anugraha
37.Tanur - PVS Paradise 
38.Kozhikode - Apsara  (extra)
39.Kozhikode - Regal  (extra)
40.Ramanattukara - Surabhi 
41.Baluserry - Sandhya 
42.Koyilandi - Krishna
43.Batheri - Aishwarya 
44 Batheri - Film city (extra)
45.Mananthavadi - Jose
46.Mattanur - Sahina



*

----------


## Iyyer The Great

> *Abrahaminte Sandhathikal – 5th week* -*170  sh /day  (addition/delition expecting)
> *
> *1.Thiruvananthapuram - Kairali - 4 sh
> 2.Thiruvananthapuram -Arieplex -2 sh
> 3.Thiruvananthapuram - Carnival Mall - 4 sh
> 4. Thiruvananthapuram - Carnival Greenfield-1 sh
> 5.Kaliyikkavila – SMB complex- 4 sh
> 6.Attingal - Thapasya - 4 sh
> 7.Kollam -Carnival - 2 sh
> ...


916 blockbuster 😎😎

----------


## Iyyer The Great

Edappally Vanitha 9:45 pm very good status..Close to full aavum  :Clap:

----------


## ACHOOTTY

Muvattupuzha - latha - 4 sh (not added)

kanjhangad - vinayaka - 4 sh not 100% sure - added

Iritty - newIndia -  naale change aavumo ennu ariyilla.

Thanur - PVS -  removal confirm alla.

----------


## Iyyer The Great

Tvm carnival MoT 10 pm- moving to HF

----------


## ikka

> *Abrahaminte Sandhathikal – 5th week* -*170  sh /day  (addition/delition expecting)
> *
> *1.Thiruvananthapuram - Kairali - 4 sh
> 2.Thiruvananthapuram -Arieplex -2 sh
> 3.Thiruvananthapuram - Carnival Mall - 4 sh
> 4. Thiruvananthapuram - Carnival Greenfield-1 sh
> 5.Kaliyikkavila – SMB complex- 4 sh
> 6.Attingal - Thapasya - 4 sh
> 7.Kollam -Carnival - 2 sh
> ...


*66 Theaters --- 170 shows -- 34 Days!!!! Sure shot 15.5K shows!!!

* :Band:   :Band:   :Band:   :Band:   :Band:   :Band:   :Band:   :Band:   :Band:   :Band:   :Band:   :Band:

----------


## Rangeela

[QUOTE=ACHOOTTY;8341483]*Abrahaminte Sandhathikal – 5th week* -*170  sh /day  (addition/delition expecting)
*
*1.Thiruvananthapuram - Kairali - 4 sh
2.Thiruvananthapuram -Arieplex -2 sh
3.Thiruvananthapuram - Carnival Mall - 4 sh
4. Thiruvananthapuram - Carnival Greenfield-1 sh
5.Kaliyikkavila – SMB complex- 4 sh
6.Attingal - Thapasya - 4 sh
7.Kollam -Carnival - 2 sh
8.Anchal - Archana -1 sh
9.Karunagapally - Khans - 2 sh 
10.Karunagapally - Carnival -1 sh
11.Pathanamthitta – Trinity movi max - 2 sh
12.Panthalam - Trilok cinemas -1 sh
13.Alappuzha -Sree - 4 sh
14. Kattanam – Ganam – 5 sh
15.Cherthala - Kairali - 4 sh
16.Harippad - SN -2- 2 sh 
17.Chengannur - C cinemas  - 2 sh
18.Kottayam - Asha - 4 sh
19.Mundakkayam - RD cinemas- 2 sh
20.Pala - Jose -2 sh
21.Thalayolaparambu - Carnival – 2 sh
22.Thodupuzha - Silver Hills - 4 sh
23.Thodupuzha – Ashirvad  - 2sh
24. Kattappana - Sagara-2 sh
25.Ernakulam - Kavitha - 4 sh
26.Eranakulam - PVR -3 sh
27.Eranakulam - Cinemax - 1 sh
28.Eranakulam - Q Cinemas -1 sh
29.Eranakuam - Pan Cinemas -1 sh
30.Edappalli - Vanitha - 2 sh
31.Njarakkal -Majestic -1 sh
32.Muvattupuzha - Carnival GCM- 2 sh
33.Perumbavoor - EVM - 2 sh
34.North Paravoor - Sree - 2 sh
35.Aluva - Casino -1 sh
36.Angamali - Carnival- 1 sh 
37.Thrissur - Kairali - 4 sh
38.Thrissur - Inox - 2 sh 
39.Chalakkudy - Surabhi - 3 sh
40.Irinjalakuda – Chembakassery-1sh
41.Kodungallur - Carnival -1 sh
42.Thalikkulam – karthika-2 sh 
43.Guruvayoor - Devaki -2 sh 
44.Palakkadu - Priyathama - 3 sh
45.Shornur - Anurag - 2 sh
46.Pattambi -krishna - 1 sh
47.Vadakkencherry- Jayabharath -2 - 2 sh 
48.Perinthalmanna - Vismaya - 1 sh
49.Manjeri – Sreedevi  cinepalace - 2 sh
50.Valancherry - Popular film city - 3 sh
51.Nilambur - Fairyland 2- 4 sh
52.Kozhikode - Sree - 4 sh
53.Mukkam -Rose cine palace -4 sh
54.Vadakara -Ashoka - 2 sh
55.Kannur - Sagara - 4 sh
56.Thalassery - Liberty Little Paradise - 4 sh
57.Thalassery - Carnival - 2 sh
58.Koothuparambu - Baby - 1 sh
59.Iritty - New India  - 4 sh
60.Thalipparamba - Alinkal - 4 sh
61.Payyanur – sumangali mini plex - 4 sh
62.Payyanur - Shanthi carnival -2 sh
63.Kasargod – Samrat  carnival - 4 sh
64.Kasargod - Moviemax - 3 sh
65.Kanhangad - Vinayaka  - 4 sh
66.Kanhangad -VGM -1 sh

**3rd week*

*67.Kozhinjampara – Vrindavan – 4 sh (comeback)*

*2nd week*

*68. Goolikkadavu – Athulya-3 sh*

*Removed after 2 week run*

*1.Kecheri - Savitha 
2.Adimali - matha
3. Kozhinjampara - Raviraj
4.Peringottukurussi - CKM
5.Kottayi - KRV
6.Puthunagaram - New 
7.Kodakara – city cinemas
8.Peyad – SP cinemas
9.Venjarammodu – sindhu
10.Ashtamichira - Mahalaxmi 
11. Varappuzha - M cinemas 
12. Nooranadu - Swathy 
* 
*Removed after 20 days run*

*1..Nedumangadu - Sree saraswathi 
2.Oyoor - NVP 
3.Paravur -Ashoka 
4.Wadakkanchery - New Ragam  
5.Muvattupuzha - Carnival canton mall (extra)
6.Thrissur -Ganam (extra)
7.Irinjalakuda - J K Cinema (extra)
8.Kondotty - Kalpaka 
9.Pandikkadu - Appoos 
10.Parappanangadi - Pallavi 
11.Pulpalli - Penta 
12.Kalpetta - Mahaveer 
13.Kollengode - Thankam 
14.Adoor - Nadham 
15.Rajakumari - Marbazil 
16.Chittur - Kairali 
17.Kodaly - Sreelakshmi 
18.Cherpulassery - Plaza 
*
*Removed after 27 days run*

*1.Thiruvananthapuram -DeviPriya  (extra)
2.Kattakkada - Swaram 
3.Kadinamkulam - G Tracks 
4.Varkala - S.R 
5.Attingal - Vaisakh 
6.Pothenkode - M T 
7.Kollam – usha (extra)
8.Kollam - Partha (extra)
9.Kollam - Gmax  (extra)
10.Nallila -JB cinemas 
11. Kadakkal - Sreedhanya 
12.Punalur - Ramraj
13.Shakthikulangara - Capithans 
14.Kottarakkara - Minerva  
15.Mavellikkara - Prathibha 
16.Eramallur - Sania 
17.Changanassery - Anu
18.Thalayolaparambu - Nice (extra)
19.Tripunithara - Central 
20. Kochi - EVM 
21.Koothattukulam - V Cinema
22.Muvattupuzha – Issac (extra)
23.Kothamangalam - Ann 
24.Thrissur - Deepa  (extra)
25.Aamballur - Chandvi sreerama 
26.Mapranam - Varna 
27.Kodungallur - sreekaleeswary
28.Kunnamkulam – Bhavana
29.Mannarkkad – New Prathibha
30.Pazhayanoor - Shadows 
31.Perinthalmanna - K C (extra) 
32.Malappuram - Rachana
33.Edappal – Sarada
34.Ponnani - Alankar
35.Kottakkal - Sangeeth
36.Tirur - Anugraha
37.Tanur - PVS Paradise 
38.Kozhikode - Apsara  (extra)
39.Kozhikode - Regal  (extra)
40.Ramanattukara - Surabhi 
41.Baluserry - Sandhya 
42.Koyilandi - Krishna
43.Batheri - Aishwarya 
44 Batheri - Film city (extra)
45.Mananthavadi - Jose
46.Mattanur - Sahina



*[/QUOTE double blockbuster!!!

----------


## Antonio

CPC Ile Anusree chechi Abraham kazhinju pinne padangalonnum kandillannu thonnunnu.. Mammookka fan aayirikkum..
My story n Neerali no reviews..

----------


## Iyyer The Great

Expecting HF shows from the following centres tomorrow and Sunday evening  :Victory: 
CLT Sree, 
KTM Asha, 
EKM PVR, Cinemax, Vanitha
KOLLAM Carnival, 
TVM Aries, MoT, Greenfield
THRISSUR Inox

----------


## ACHOOTTY

> Expecting HF shows from the following centres tomorrow and Sunday evening 
> CLT Sree, 
> KTM Asha, 
> EKM PVR, Cinemax, Vanitha
> KOLLAM Carnival, 
> TVM Aries, MoT, Greenfield


calicut - sree innu HF adichu ennu kandu...................

----------


## King Amal

Ithokke enth.. 

Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk

----------


## Akhil krishnan

PVR Lulu 10 pm Show



Sent from my LLD-AL10 using Tapatalk

----------


## maryland

> Expecting HF shows from the following centres tomorrow and Sunday evening 
> CLT Sree, 
> KTM Asha, 
> EKM PVR, Cinemax, Vanitha
> KOLLAM Carnival, 
> TVM Aries, MoT, Greenfield
> THRISSUR Inox


mmade Thrissur-inem silmel eduthe?. :Clap:  :Drum:

----------


## maryland

> PVR 10 pm moving to HF..5th week


 :Yahoo:  :Yahoo:  :Yahoo:

----------


## Veiwer11

> Ethinulla utharam aanu vendathu..mongalino 
> Annante fort il ulla tracked collections thanne mathiyallo..oppam figure enne cross cheythu


Overseas  tracked  oppathin mukalil aan still running

----------


## BangaloreaN

> Ok, enthayrnn error,  final IPO atra und Pazhassiraja??


15.9xx, don't remember exact.
3 shows ulla chila theatres count 4 shows aayi eduthu.

----------


## ikka



----------


## ikka

*Kottayam Anand  -- Second Show*

----------


## ikka

#DerickAbraham Swag in 4th Week too in UAE5pm show at Vox DCC Sold out and 4pm show at Novo Dragon Mart Heavy Booking#AbrahaminteSanthathikal#4thWeek#Uae#Gcc

----------


## Manoj

> As usual utharam mutti alle  evde pinne virallil ennan pattula ammathiri pottikal aanalo


Pottedaa muthe, nee karayaathe, ethokke centre il oppam break cheythalum chengannur chinju maathram njangal break cheyyoolla.. :Ennekollu:  :Ennekollu:  :Ennekollu:

----------


## Mike



----------


## Manoj

> Innalathe Multies any idea??


1.16 lakhs

----------


## moovybuf

> ethoke center il aanavo marikadanne onn kanikamoo ...thanikk okke ee vayyi thallu alathe vere nthelum patto.....


Thallillaatha salguna sambannar.. :Laughing: .
Thallu enna prasthaanam thanne kandu pid8chavar aanu..

----------


## Veiwer11

> Thallillaatha salguna sambannar...
> Thallu enna prasthaanam thanne kandu pid8chavar aanu..


Athe oppam okke thalli record breaker aakiya team aan

----------


## Veiwer11

> ethoke center il aanavo marikadanne onn kanikamoo ...thanikk okke ee vayyi thallu alathe vere nthelum patto.....


Oppam okke record breaker alle athinebpottikkaan pattumi?

kuru potti alle thallal teamin

----------


## ikka

Oppam 5th week how many shows were there???

----------


## Manoj

Antony undakki kodukkunna showcount ivanmarku ennum oranugrahamayirinnu. Athu vechanallo collection thalli malarthi kondirunnathu, ikka oru debutant ne vechu inganoru pani kodukkumennu avanmaar swapnathil polum karuthiyilla.

----------


## ACHOOTTY

> Athe oppam okke thalli record breaker aakiya team aan


aa thallu adapadalam ilakkki koduthille............immade abraham.

mamaankam vannaal adutha loka thallinte nilavaam namukku kaanam.

----------


## Manoj

> Oppam 5th week how many shows were there???


134 enna thonnunnathu

----------


## King Amal

Tvm strong friday.. 😎

Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk

----------


## ACHOOTTY

> Oppam 5th week how many shows were there???


134........... :Ennekollu:  :Ennekollu:  :Ennekollu:

----------


## ikka

> 134 enna thonnunnathu


Thats great!!!! We have 170 minimum!!!!

----------


## Manoj

> aa thallu adapadalam ilakkki koduthille............immade abraham.
> 
> mamaankam vannaal adutha loka thallinte nilavaam namukku kaanam.


Enthinaa achootty mamankam, peranpu vechu ivanmarkittu chilappol nammal pani kodukkum. Mammookka ethu padathilaanu pani kodukkunnathennu nammalku polum guess cheyyaan pattilla

----------


## King Amal

> Oppam 5th week how many shows were there???


133

Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk

----------


## Veiwer11

> Oppam 5th week how many shows were there???


130-140shows
with 2 huge release abraham will go above It
it shows the collection of movie

----------


## ACHOOTTY

> Antony undakki kodukkunna showcount ivanmarku ennum oranugrahamayirinnu. Athu vechanallo collection thalli malarthi kondirunnathu, ikka oru debutant ne vechu inganoru pani kodukkumennu avanmaar swapnathil polum karuthiyilla.


ippo ini enthu vachum nyayeekaranm illa...............30 veno, 50 veno, atho 75 veno?      ethu vachaalum immalu athinu mukalil nilkkum...........ini ivanmaar engaanum 10 cr aakkumo enna ente doubt.

----------


## Kannadi

Abrahaminu oru big salute😍😍😍

Sent from my SM-G610F using Tapatalk

----------


## Mike

athum 2 heavy release undayittu  :Yo: 

so eni vere padam illanjittu show kitti ennu paranju karayanum pattatha avasta  :Ennekollu: 




> Thats great!!!! We have 170 minimum!!!!

----------


## ACHOOTTY

> 130-140shows
> with 2 huge release abraham will go above It
> it shows the collection of movie


170 sh kalikkunna padam 5 th week................adya week HO aayenkil..........aa 134 sh kalicha padam 2nd day HO aayi kaanille.......

10% track collectionum kondu kure kuru pottiyavanmaar alakkaan vannathaanu..............

monday thottu irunnu ennaaam.........trackedum..........HO um okke.

----------


## ACHOOTTY

> athum 2 heavy release undayittu 
> 
> so eni vere padam illanjittu show kitti ennu paranju karayanum pattatha avasta


ennalum ingine oru avastha ............. :Ennekollu:

----------


## Manoj

Abraham 50 thikachu nilkumbol peranpu varum, Indian cinemayude mukham ippol mammookka aanallo, entho ishtamaanu ellaavarkum mammookkaye, kusruthi onnum pande pole phalikunnilla. Pandu dileep cheythaa pole pillere patichu collection edukkunna odividyakal aanu ippol annante pani

----------


## Iyyer The Great

> Enthinaa achootty mamankam, peranpu vechu ivanmarkittu chilappol nammal pani kodukkum. Mammookka ethu padathilaanu pani kodukkunnathennu nammalku polum guess cheyyaan pattilla


Athaanu that is...  :Clap:

----------


## ACHOOTTY

*the face of indian cinema...................
*
*mega star...........mega actor.............mammootty.......*

----------


## Abin thomas

Kottayam anand second show balcony 80%  :Band: 
Steady at kottayam.
Tomorrow onwards asha 4 shows

----------


## misbah7722

Pvr 10pm show 

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk

----------


## Manoj

> *the face of indian cinema...................
> *
> *mega star...........mega actor.............mammootty.......*


Athaanu, allaathe njaanippol Surya, allenkil vijay nayakanakunna cinemayil act cheyyukanu ennu parayaan nammade ikka avasaram undakkilla.

----------


## ACHOOTTY

> Abraham 50 thikachu nilkumbol peranpu varum, Indian cinemayude mukham ippol mammookka aanallo, entho ishtamaanu ellaavarkum mammookkaye, kusruthi onnum pande pole phalikunnilla. Pandu dileep cheythaa pole pillere patichu collection edukkunna odividyakal aanu ippol annante pani


Ippo aana puli ottakam, magic, lottu lodukku vidya, pieter hein, VFX  ithokke aayi  50 cr 100 cr ennu paranju thalli............oru padam kondu varum.............athu ippo janathinu oru aanachandamaanu...........

idakku pottikkunna villainmarum, velipaadukalum, neeralikalum okke...............annan time pass movies mathram.

----------


## Manoj

> Kottayam anand second show balcony 80% 
> Steady at kottayam.
> Tomorrow onwards asha 4 shows


Athu mathi, kochunni varum vare kalikkanam..Innathe paper ad okke gunam cheythittundu

----------


## misbah7722

Tvm ariesplex 10pm shows 

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk

----------


## ACHOOTTY

> Athaanu, allaathe njaanippol Surya, allenkil vijay nayakanakunna cinemayil act cheyyukanu ennu parayaan nammade ikka avasaram undakkilla.


mattavanmarude adukkalayil keri dosa chudaaan ikkakku enthu pranthaano?    athilum bedham..........swantham adukkalayil  sulaimani undakkunnathalle.............

----------


## Manoj

> Ippo aana puli ottakam, magic, lottu lodukku vidya, pieter hein, VFX  ithokke aayi  50 cr 100 cr ennu paranju thalli............oru padam kondu varum.............athu ippo janathinu oru aanachandamaanu...........
> 
> idakku pottikkunna villainmarum, velipaadukalum, neeralikalum okke...............annan time pass movies mathram.


Padam okke ellaavarudeyum pottum, athil valiya kaaryamonnumilla, pakshe kazhinja kurachu varshangalayi mohanlal bore aayi ennu kelkumbol manassinu oru sughamanu. Ennu vechaal cinema ethra moshamayalum mohanlal kidukkum ennokeyayirunnallo ividuthe alikhitha niyamam. Innum kure per paranju , mohanlal vatham aanu ennu, malayali prekshakar sathyam thiricharinju thudangiyittundu, enikathu mathi.

----------


## BASH1982

> 130-140shows
> with 2 huge release abraham will go above It
> it shows the collection of movie


Randalla moonu my stoyum athyavisham nalla release arunnu

----------


## ACHOOTTY

> Randalla moonu my stoyum athyavisham nalla release arunnu


innu irangiya karthiyude padam ottum mosam release alla...............100+ screen undu athinum.

----------


## Mike

*ഡെറിക് സാർ ..എല്ലായിടത്തുo വിജയിച്ചിട്ടേയുള്ളു   

*

----------


## Mike



----------


## Kannadi

Real BB

Sent from my SM-G610F using Tapatalk

----------


## ACHOOTTY

> *ഡെറിക് സാർ ..എല്ലായിടത്തുo വിജയിച്ചിട്ടേയുള്ളു   
> 
> *


entha oru screen presence................ente ponnee...............

sakala avanum kandi idum kandi..........ee oru thejassinu munnil (kandi is achootty's dialogue)

immade Bilalikka onnu ingu vannotte....................kaanaam kali.

----------


## Veiwer11

Tracked collections

tvm - 76 lakhs + 
Carnival cinemas - 1.86cr+
ekm multiies -1.01cr...

----------


## Rajamaanikyam

> *the face of indian cinema...................
> *
> *mega star...........mega actor.............mammootty.......*


The Acting Phenomenon..

----------


## Manoj

> entha oru screen presence................ente ponnee...............
> 
> sakala avanum kandi idum kandi..........ee oru thejassinu munnil (kandi is achootty's dialogue)
> 
> immade Bilalikka onnu ingu vannotte....................kaanaam kali.


Screen presence ennu parayana sadhanam ullathu kondanallo YSR okke aakaan teluganmaar ingottu vannathu. Award jury okke padam kandu kazhinju mahi raghav ne vilichu chodikilla, ee padathil aaraanu nayakan, aaraanu sahanadan ennu

----------


## Manoj

> Tracked collections
> 
> tvm - 76 lakhs + 
> Carnival cinemas - 1.86cr+
> ekm multiies -1.01cr...


Kidilolkidilam, tvpm single screen cherthu 1.5cr adikkum final run il

----------


## ACHOOTTY

> Screen presence ennu parayana sadhanam ullathu kondanallo YSR okke aakaan teluganmaar ingottu vannathu. Award jury okke padam kandu kazhinju mahi raghav ne vilichu chodikilla, ee padathil aaraanu nayakan, aaraanu sahanadan ennu


Rajavu ennum rajavu thanne. athu ethu rajyathu poyaalum..............ennal chila rajyathu poyi manthiriyum badanum aavnna rajavine orkkumbo vishamam thonnunnu.......

----------


## Rajamaanikyam

> entha oru screen presence................ente ponnee...............
> 
> sakala avanum kandi idum kandi..........ee oru thejassinu munnil (kandi is achootty's dialogue)
> 
> immade Bilalikka onnu ingu vannotte....................kaanaam kali.


Bilalikka enna peru kettale kandiyidum...

----------


## ACHOOTTY

> Kidilolkidilam, tvpm single screen cherthu 1.5cr adikkum final run il


clt already 75 lakhs aayi kanumallo...

----------


## Manoj

> clt already 75 lakhs aayi kanumallo...


Regal cherthu last week thanne 73 lakhs kazhinju, ee week 85 aakendathanu. Regal continue cheyyunnundo padam.

----------


## ACHOOTTY

> Regal cherthu last week thanne 73 lakhs kazhinju, ee week 85 aakendathanu. Regal continue cheyyunnundo padam.


5 th week regal illa............monday chilappo thirichu varaan chance undu...1/2 sh

----------


## Kannadi

Eni njettal season aanu makkale
Peranbu😍😍😍😍
Yaatra😍😍😍😍😍
Maamankam😍😍😍😍

Sent from my SM-G610F using Tapatalk

----------


## ACHOOTTY

> Eni njettal season aanu makkale
> Peranbu
> Yaatra
> Maamankam
> 
> Sent from my SM-G610F using Tapatalk


kunjachan
Raja -2
Bilal

----------


## ikka

> *Abrahaminte Sandhathikal ? 5th week* -*170  sh /day  (addition/delition expecting)
> *
> *1.Thiruvananthapuram - Kairali - 4 sh
> 2.Thiruvananthapuram -Arieplex -2 sh
> 3.Thiruvananthapuram - Carnival Mall - 4 sh
> 4. Thiruvananthapuram - Carnival Greenfield-1 sh
> 5.Kaliyikkavila ? SMB complex- 4 sh
> 6.Attingal - Thapasya - 4 sh
> 7.Kollam -Carnival - 2 sh
> ...


*Varappuzha M-Cinemas -- Come back --- Tmrw!!!!

Thudangi.....!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
*
M Cinemas 4K 3D Dolby ATMOS: Varapuzha



12:15 PM4K ATMOS

Neerali Reduced to 3!!!

Koode 5!!!!

----------


## Antonio

> *Varappuzha M-Cinemas -- Come back --- Tmrw!!!!
> 
> Thudangi.....!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *
> M Cinemas 4K 3D Dolby ATMOS: Varapuzha
> 
> 
> 
> 12:15 PM4K ATMOS


Aarkkanu ksheenam??? Is it??

----------


## ACHOOTTY

> *Varappuzha M-Cinemas -- Come back --- Tmrw!!!!
> 
> Thudangi.....!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *
> M Cinemas 4K 3D Dolby ATMOS: Varapuzha
> 
> 
> 
> 12:15 PM4K ATMOS
> ...


Neeraliyude sh aarnno?  vendarnnu thirichu kodukkarnnille...........nammude vaka oru aaswasam.

----------


## Rangeela

> athum 2 heavy release undayittu 
> 
> so eni vere padam illanjittu show kitti ennu paranju karayanum pattatha avasta


 athum 5 th week!!!!

----------


## yathra

Pvr 10 pm final status

----------


## Antonio

> Neeraliyude sh aarnno?  vendarnnu thirichu kodukkarnnille...........nammude vaka oru aaswasam.


Nammakk overflow kittanullath aanath..

----------


## Deepu k

> kunjachan
> Raja -2
> Bilal


Unda van hope ulla padamanu.

----------


## Deepu k

> Rajavu ennum rajavu thanne. athu ethu rajyathu poyaalum..............ennal chila rajyathu poyi manthiriyum badanum aavnna rajavine orkkumbo vishamam thonnunnu.......


Athanu nammude mammookka.

----------


## Antonio

> Unda van hope ulla padamanu.


Unda surprise hit aakum..
Simple film with good situations aakum

----------


## moovybuf

> Neeraliyude sh aarnno?  vendarnnu thirichu kodukkarnnille...........nammude vaka oru aaswasam.


ennaalum lalettan factor ullathu kondum low hype aayath kondum kodikal collection undaavum..athurappaa

----------


## Deepu k

Last oru 5,6 page nokki manojinteyum achottyudem post kandu pazhaya kalathekku poyi.ippo ottum time ellengilum ellam odichu nokkarundu.

----------


## ikka

> ennaalum lalettan factor ullathu kondum low hype aayath kondum kodikal collection undaavum..athurappaa


Vannu...kodikal...


More



#Neerali : Day 1 Gross Expected 3rd best Opening in Kerala after #Aadhi #*Abrahamintesanthathikal*.

More



#Neerali : Day 1 Gross Expected 3rd best Opening in Kerala after #Aadhi #*Abrahamintesanthathikal*.

----------


## perumal

> athum 2 heavy release undayittu 
> 
> so eni vere padam illanjittu show kitti ennu paranju karayanum pattatha avasta


Athaanu poliche  :Yeye:

----------


## Kaliyarmadam Giri

> athum 2 heavy release undayittu 
> 
> so eni vere padam illanjittu show kitti ennu paranju karayanum pattatha avasta


Idivettu kondavane  kalanpambu kothivalichapoleyayallo.

----------


## perumal

> *Varappuzha M-Cinemas -- Come back --- Tmrw!!!!
> 
> Thudangi.....!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *
> M Cinemas 4K 3D Dolby ATMOS: Varapuzha
> 
> 
> 
> 12:15 PM4K ATMOS
> ...


Nale neerali fd ethranavo idan pokunne  :Laughing:  ippozhe reduction ayal onum avark vishayamallalo

----------


## ACHOOTTY

> ennaalum lalettan factor ullathu kondum low hype aayath kondum kodikal collection undaavum..athurappaa


3 day kondu 3 hf vachu 30 cr thallum.

----------


## Iyyer The Great

> Unda surprise hit aakum..
> Simple film with good situations aakum


Enthonnu surprise kit..athu heavy expectations ulla padam aanu..

----------


## Iyyer The Great

> Vannu...kodikal...
> 
> 
> More
> 
> 
> 
> #Neerali : Day 1 Gross Expected 3rd best Opening in Kerala after #Aadhi #*Abrahamintesanthathikal*.
> 
> ...


After aadhi and abraham  :Ennekollu:

----------


## roshy

> 3 day kondu 3 hf vachu 30 cr thallum.


Hf അല്ലാതെ തന്നെ hf ബോർഡ് വന്നു തുടങ്ങി 😂

----------


## ACHOOTTY

> Vannu...kodikal...
> 
> 
> More
> 
> 
> 
> #Neerali : Day 1 Gross Expected 3rd best Opening in Kerala after #Aadhi #*Abrahamintesanthathikal*.
> 
> ...


Aadinum mukalil........

----------


## ACHOOTTY

> Hf അല്ലാതെ തന്നെ hf ബോർഡ് വന്നു തുടങ്ങി 😂


Athokke kollangal aayi kanunnathalle.

----------


## Raja Sha

Mohanlalinte big budget avinja biriyaniyekkal bhedam
Mammookkayude low Budget spl. Parippuvada thanneyennu 
Prekshakar thirichariyan thudangiyirikkunnu..

----------


## Raja Sha

Valiya hype undakkunna odiyan oduvil oru cassanova aayi parinamichaal..
Athode theernnu... Ellaam..

----------


## Iyyer The Great

Off season um nipahyum WC um competition um okke pedichu pramukha starinte padam maattunnu..

Ithokke athikeevichu AS kolakolli BB aavunnu...

Pedichu padam maatiyavar thanne competition illa, athukondu collection varunnu, shows varunnu enokke paranju karayunnu..90% HO theory prakhyapikkunnu..

5th week il avarude padam adakkam 3 big releases varunnu ( all above 100 screens)..
Ennittum 170+ shows il 5th week AS kalikkunnu..

Avarude Brahmanda BB oppathekkal way ahead..

Appo ente chodyam ithaanu...iniyum varille ee vazhi..puthiya theorykalum kondu..  :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## ACHOOTTY

> Off season um nipahyum WC um competition um okke pedichu pramukha starinte padam maattunnu..
> 
> Ithokke athikeevichu AS kolakolli BB aavunnu...
> 
> Pedichu padam maatiyavar thanne competition illa, athukondu collection varunnu, shows varunnu enokke paranju karayunnu..90% HO theory prakhyapikkunnu..
> 
> 5th week il avarude padam adakkam 3 big releases varunnu ( all above 100 screens)..
> Ennittum 170+ shows il 5th week AS kalikkunnu..
> 
> ...


Monday  thottu koode threadil aavum promotion.

----------


## Tigerbasskool

> Vannu...kodikal...
> 
> 
> More
> 
> 
> 
> #Neerali : Day 1 Gross Expected 3rd best Opening in Kerala after #Aadhi #*Abrahamintesanthathikal*.
> 
> ...




 :Ennekollu:   :Ennekollu:   :Ennekollu:

----------


## sudeepdayal

> Neeraliyude sh aarnno?  vendarnnu thirichu kodukkarnnille...........nammude vaka oru aaswasam.


Ha ha ha.. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## sudeepdayal

> Unda surprise hit aakum..
> Simple film with good situations aakum


Unda surprise hito?? Unda hit aayillel aanu surprise.,


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Rajamaanikyam

> Unda surprise hito?? Unda hit aayillel aanu surprise.,
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Blockbuster akan pokunna padathine apamanikkale annanmaare

----------


## Iyyer The Great

:Drum:   :Drum:

----------


## Trissur Achayan

> Off season um nipahyum WC um competition um okke pedichu pramukha starinte padam maattunnu..
> 
> Ithokke athikeevichu AS kolakolli BB aavunnu...
> 
> Pedichu padam maatiyavar thanne competition illa, athukondu collection varunnu, shows varunnu enokke paranju karayunnu..90% HO theory prakhyapikkunnu..
> 
> 5th week il avarude padam adakkam 3 big releases varunnu ( all above 100 screens)..
> Ennittum 170+ shows il 5th week AS kalikkunnu..
> 
> ...


നീരാളി ഇക്കാനെ പേടിച്ചു മാറ്റി അല്ലെ  :Laughing: 

പിന്നെ എല്ലാം പറഞ്ഞപ്പോ ഫ്രീ റണ് കാര്യം കൂടെ പറയു .ഒപ്പത്തേക്കാൾ സെന്റർ കളക്ഷൻ വന്നത് അബ്രാമിനു എവിടെ ആനവോ
ഷോസ് അൽസോ ഒപ്പം ആണ് 5ത് വീക്കിൽ കൂടുതൽ അതാകട്ടെ പുലി മുരുഗൻ പോലത്തെ ബ്രഹ്മാണ്ഡ ഹൈപ്പ് പടം വന്നിട്ടു , പിന്നെ ഇക്കാന്റെ തന്നെ വാലിൽ തൂങ്ങി ജോപ്പനും 

ഒപ്പം പോട്ടെ ആദ്യം ആ മുന്തിരിയുടെ ഏതെലും സെന്റർസ് മറികടക്കോ എന്നിട്ടു ബാക്കി തള്ളാം

----------


## MALABARI

just imagine,,abraham oru driver padam ayirunnenkil ippo 75 cr and 50 days poster kondu keralam niranjene... correct thanne alle annaa

----------


## bilal john

> നീരാളി ഇക്കാനെ പേടിച്ചു മാറ്റി അല്ലെ :l olപിന്നെ എല്ലാം പറഞ്ഞപ്പോ ഫ്രീ റണ് കാര്യം കൂടെ പറയു .ഒപ്പത്തേക്കാൾ സെന്റർ കളക്ഷൻ വന്നത് അബ്രാമിനു എവിടെ ആനവോഷോസ് അൽസോ ഒപ്പം ആണ് 5ത് വീക്കിൽ കൂടുതൽ അതാകട്ടെ പുലി മുരുഗൻ പോലത്തെ ബ്രഹ്മാണ്ഡ ഹൈപ്പ് പടം വന്നിട്ടു , പിന്നെ ഇക്കാന്റെ തന്നെ വാലിൽ തൂങ്ങി ജോപ്പനും ഒപ്പം പോട്ടെ ആദ്യം ആ മുന്തിരിയുടെ ഏതെലും സെന്റർസ് മറികടക്കോ എന്നിട്ടു ബാക്കി തള്ളാം


Free run koottiyathu ningade Padam pedichu oodiyathu kondalle ennittu free kittiyennu mongunnu.lol

----------


## Trissur Achayan

> Free run koottiyathu ningade Padam pedichu oodiyathu kondalle ennittu free kittiyennu mongunnu.lol


അതേ പേടിച്ചു അടുത്തുള്ള പഞ്ചായത്തു ഒന്നു രണ്ട് വട്ടം കറങ്ങി  :Footy:

----------


## Joe27

> Valiya hype undakkunna odiyan oduvil oru cassanova aayi parinamichaal..
> Athode theernnu... Ellaam..


muttipayi prarthichoo...illel murugan tymil oru masam ee forum putti ittu olivil poyile ath pole pokendi varum  :Laughing:

----------


## Joe27

> Off season um nipahyum WC um competition um okke pedichu pramukha starinte padam maattunnu..
> 
> Ithokke athikeevichu AS kolakolli BB aavunnu...
> 
> Pedichu padam maatiyavar thanne competition illa, athukondu collection varunnu, shows varunnu enokke paranju karayunnu..90% HO theory prakhyapikkunnu..
> 
> 5th week il avarude padam adakkam 3 big releases varunnu ( all above 100 screens)..
> Ennittum 170+ shows il 5th week AS kalikkunnu..
> 
> ...


ee vaayi thallu allathe ethelum center il nammade vayya adapikana reethiyil athayath murugan tymil ee forum putti ittile entho error ennum paranj ath pole  :Laugh:  ...aadhyam aadhi pinne pattiyal munthiri pinne pattiyal oppam ath kazhinj drishyam eth ellam kazhinj nere nilkaan kelpp undenkil mathram murugane thodaan vaa  :Laughing: eniit nammuk samsarikam  :Laughing:

----------


## Trissur Achayan

> ee vaayi thallu allathe ethelum center il nammade vayya adapikana reethiyil athayath murugan tymil ee forum putti ittile entho error ennum paranj ath pole  ...aadhyam aadhi pinne pattiyal munthiri pinne pattiyal oppam ath kazhinj drishyam eth ellam kazhinj nere nilkaan kelpp undenkil mathram murugane thodaan vaa eniit nammuk samsarikam


ആകെ ഇവിടെ ഇങ്ങനെ തള്ളി നടക്കാൻ അല്ലെ പറ്റതുള്ളൂ . ലാലേട്ടന്റെ ട്രാക്കഡ് കളക്ഷൻ ഇക്ക വെട്ടിക്കനോ നല്ല കഥ.  അതു പറ്റാതെ ആകുമ്പോ അല്ലെ ഇതു പോലെ നൈസ് രോധനങ്ങൾ

----------


## RACER

> *Varappuzha M-Cinemas -- Come back --- Tmrw!!!!
> 
> Thudangi.....!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *
> M Cinemas 4K 3D Dolby ATMOS: Varapuzha
> 
> 
> 
> 12:15 PM4K ATMOS
> ...


Ithu pole oru pani swapnathil matram.. 2nd day show reduction athum 5th week aaya ikka padam vachu.. Ithil kooduthal enthu venam..

----------


## Trissur Achayan

> Ithu pole oru pani swapnathil matram.. 2nd day show reduction athum 5th week aaya ikka padam vachu.. Ithil kooduthal enthu venam..


അതിനു ഇവിടെ അബ്രഹാം ആദ്യം മുതൽ ഇല്ലല്ലോ  :Laughing:

----------


## Mammooka fan

> muttipayi prarthichoo...illel murugan tymil oru masam ee forum putti ittu olivil poyile ath pole pokendi varum


Mamankam okke irangya appo. Ningade karyam

----------


## Mammooka fan

AS bb ayapozhe ithra chorichal appo mamankam okke IH akumbol nthayrkum ivdee

----------


## misbah7722

Vox deira city center 11.20pm show sold out🔥🔥

Rocking 4th week in uae

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk

----------


## Joe27

> Mamankam okke irangya appo. Ningade karyam


ikka alle hero ethra positvie wom vannalum evdem vare pokum enn nammuk oohikam  :Laughing:  njangade munnil pidich nilkan vendi ulla thallal mathram aavum bakki  :Laughing:

----------


## Joe27

> AS bb ayapozhe ithra chorichal appo mamankam okke IH akumbol nthayrkum ivdee


amboooo piller Ih ennoke parayan aayaaa  :Laughing:   :Laughing:

----------


## Mammooka fan

> ikka alle hero ethra positvie wom vannalum evdem vare pokum enn nammuk oohikam  njangade munnil pidich nilkan vendi ulla thallal mathram aavum bakki


Angane okke paranju ashwasichy irunavmara but AS anakil koduthu

Ini aduth yatra kunjachan bilal therum

Athu kaznju odukatha oru chorichalin oru marunu angu irakum MAMANKAM athode ivdethe chori oke angu
Nilkum

----------


## Joe27

> അതിനു ഇവിടെ അബ്രഹാം ആദ്യം മുതൽ ഇല്ലല്ലോ


racer vana vazhi thanne race cheyth odikko  :Laughing:

----------


## Mammooka fan

> amboooo piller Ih ennoke parayan aayaaa


IH. Oke etan intw swath onum allalo

----------


## Joe27

> Angane okke paranju ashwasichy irunavmara but AS anakil koduthu
> 
> Ini aduth yatra kunjachan bilal therum
> 
> Athu kaznju odukatha oru chorichalin oru marunu angu irakum MAMANKAM athode ivdethe chori oke angu
> Nilkum


as nth thenga undaki enna ee paryunne nammade chekkante aadhi de clction polum vettikatha padam vechano annakil koduthu ennoke parayune aadhi multi 1.32 cr as kashti epo 1cr aayitund ethanaa ningade annakil kodukal  :Laugh:

----------


## Mammooka fan

> as nth thenga undaki enna ee paryunne nammade chekkante aadhi de clction polum vettikatha padam vechano annakil koduthu ennoke parayune aadhi multi 1.32 cr as kashti epo 1cr aayitund ethanaa ningade annakil kodukal


Aadhiyo beste😂😂😂

----------


## Mammooka fan

Aadhi oke thall
Collection allee
150 koli thallya teamz inte film alle😂😂😂

----------


## Kannadi

> just imagine,,abraham oru driver padam ayirunnenkil ippo 75 cr and 50 days poster kondu keralam niranjene... correct thanne alle annaa


Mindalleeeeee

Sent from my SM-G610F using Tapatalk

----------


## Joe27

> IH. Oke etan intw swath onum allalo


2000 thott ethvare total 5 Ih athil 3 ennam lalettante narasimham drishyam murugan mamooty aake ullath rajamanikyam mathram...eni malayalathil varunna nxt Ih um lalettante peril thanne ayirikkum ...

----------


## Joe27

> Aadhiyo beste😂😂😂


ee forum thil thNne track cheytha clction aanu...nthey athum vishwasam ille...aadhi 1.32 cr abraham kashtich epo 1cr ....

----------


## Mammooka fan

> 2000 thott ethvare total 5 Ih athil 3 ennam lalettante narasimham drishyam murugan mamooty aake ullath rajamanikyam mathram...eni malayalathil varunna nxt Ih um lalettante peril thanne ayirikkum ...


Odiyan  kaznju ntha IH hit kitya pulikumo illalo

----------


## Trissur Achayan

> 2000 thott ethvare total 5 Ih athil 3 ennam lalettante narasimham drishyam murugan mamooty aake ullath rajamanikyam mathram...eni malayalathil varunna nxt Ih um lalettante peril thanne ayirikkum ...


ഇക്കാക്കു ihഒ ഇവിടെ നേരെ ഹിറ്റ് കിട്ടുന്നില്ല  :Ennekollu:

----------


## BASH1982

> ikka alle hero ethra positvie wom vannalum evdem vare pokum enn nammuk oohikam  njangade munnil pidich nilkan vendi ulla thallal mathram aavum bakki


Athippo ettanu oru centre 1 cr mark kadakkan 2013 vare kathirikkendi vannille

----------


## Mammooka fan

> ee forum thil thNne track cheytha clction aanu...nthey athum vishwasam ille...aadhi 1.32 cr abraham kashtich epo 1cr ....


Carnival Gcc il okke bhahudooram mumbil aNALO AS. (Ningade baaahayil minute difference)

----------


## BASH1982

> ഇക്കാക്കു ihഒ ഇവിടെ നേരെ ഹിറ്റ് കിട്ടുന്നില്ല


Athentha chetta appo lalettanu Drishyam pulimurukan matgrame hitullu

----------


## Mammooka fan

> Athippo ettanu oru centre 1 cr mark kadakkan 2013 vare kathirikkendi vannille


Kochunii oke IH ayal athu ettante peril akum nokiko
Nivin oke verum side aki kalayum

----------


## sudeepdayal

> 2000 thott ethvare total 5 Ih athil 3 ennam lalettante narasimham drishyam murugan mamooty aake ullath rajamanikyam mathram...eni malayalathil varunna nxt Ih um lalettante peril thanne ayirikkum ...


Aa Rajamanikyam ningade ee moonnu padam onnich koottiyal ulla initial and collection record kitti.. 1st time 1 crore in any theatres in Kerala.. ini aliyanmaaru ingane 2 or 3 irakki Vidu.. Appo Ikka valla Haneef Adeniyo pidich polich tharaam.. Major directors onnum venamen aliyan vashi pidikkaruth.. Aliyan pedich povum..


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Mammooka fan

Inganeyum undo fanz
Avarude star in mathrame hit avu enn ann kure alkarude vijaram

----------


## BASH1982

> ee forum thil thNne track cheytha clction aanu...nthey athum vishwasam ille...aadhi 1.32 cr abraham kashtich epo 1cr ....


Carnival collection appo koottille
Ini screeninte ennam vechanel abraham multiye kal kooduthal kalichathu single screen anu kavithayokke heavy hf arunnu

----------


## Trissur Achayan

> Athentha chetta appo lalettanu Drishyam pulimurukan matgrame hitullu


അതേ 2014ലിലും 16ലും വന്ന ചെറിയ ഹിറ്റ് ഇക്കാടെ ചെറിയ വലിയ ഹിറ്റ് 2005 അല്ലെ

----------


## Veiwer11

> ee forum thil thNne track cheytha clction aanu...nthey athum vishwasam ille...aadhi 1.32 cr abraham kashtich epo 1cr ....


Final abraham 1.2 cr vannolum
tvm already leady tracked76+Aadhi/ oppam

all keralara carnival van lead 1.86cr+ Cmprd to aadhi/ oppam
overseas laed compared to aadhi/ oppam

so choriyaand chennaatte

----------


## sudeepdayal

> Inganeyum undo fanz
> Avarude star in mathrame hit avu enn ann kure alkarude vijaram


Avarude padam pottiyathinte visamam alle aliyaa.. Ini Kurach divasam avare nammal consider cheyyanam.. Kothukine kollan aarum AK 47 upayogikkarillalo.. Onnu thalodi vitta mathi..


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## RACER

> അതിനു ഇവിടെ അബ്രഹാം ആദ്യം മുതൽ ഇല്ലല്ലോ


Ivide opening movie Abraham ayirunnu.. aa week ella show um almost full ayirunnu.. Varapuzha lulu and vanithayil ninnu athikam dooram illa.. Pandu ee theatre inte peru Sree Durgha ennayirunnu.. Renovate cheythu multi aaki.. Release centerum aayi..

----------


## Joe27

> Athippo ettanu oru centre 1 cr mark kadakkan 2013 vare kathirikkendi vannille


enitt kadannalo.. 1cr alla 2cr alla 3 cr alla 4 cr alla 5cr ala 6 cr alla 7 cr kadanu tvm il murugan ....multi il 4 cr um kadanu mammoty kk multi il 4 cr potte athinte pakuthi aaya 2cr enkilum ee janmath kadakkan pattumo  :Laughing:  pinne ningade kotta aaya clt il 1cr um 2 cr ullath lalettanu aanetta mammoty kk avde 1cr polum illa jst oru info thannath ariyila enkil :Laughing:

----------


## BASH1982

> അതേ 2014ലിലും 16ലും വന്ന ചെറിയ ഹിറ്റ് ഇക്കാടെ ചെറിയ വലിയ ഹിറ്റ് 2005 അല്ലെ


Sorry njanallallo ningal alle paranjathu ikkakku maryadakku hit illennu appo a range ulla lalettan padangalum flop arikkumallo ningade logic

----------


## Trissur Achayan

> Final abraham 1.2 cr vannolum
> tvm already leady tracked76+Aadhi/ oppam
> 
> all keralara carnival van lead 1.86cr+ Cmprd to aadhi/ oppam
> overseas laed compared to aadhi/ oppam
> 
> so choriyaand chennaatte


കാർണിവൽ , ട്വഎം ഒക്കെ എങ്ങനെ ആനവോ കമ്പയർ ചെയ്*യുന്നത്* ഒന്നാമത് ഒപ്പം കളിക്കുമ്പോ ഇതു പോലെ കാർണിവൽ സ്ക്രീൻസ് ഇല്ല.. അപ്പൊ എങ്ങനെ ആണ് താരതമ്യം പൊസിബിൾ ആകുന്നത്. അത് പോലെ തന്നെ ട്വഎം ഒപ്പം ടൈമിൽ ഈ ട്രാവൻകൂർ , കാർണിവൽ ഒന്നുമില്ല.. ഏരീസ് പ്ലെക്സിൽ മാത്രം ഒപ്പം എബോ 50 ഉണ്ട് അപ്പോഴും അവിടെ കമ്പരിസൻ നടക്കില്ല  :Laughing:

----------


## Iyyer The Great

Tvm polum Abrahaminte aduth collection illatha Oppam okke vechaano Abraham comparison  :Ennekollu: 
8 maasam kaathirunnu vanna padam pottiyathinu ingane mongano  :Laughing:

----------


## BASH1982

> enitt kadannalo.. 1cr alla 2cr alla 3 cr alla 4 cr alla 5cr ala 6 cr alla 7 cr kadanu tvm il murugan ....multi il 4 cr um kadanu mammoty kk multi il 4 cr potte athinte pakuthi aaya 2cr enkilum ee janmath kadakkan pattumo  pinne ningade kotta aaya clt il 1cr um 2 cr ullath lalettanu aanetta mammoty kk avde 1cr polum illa jst oru info thannath ariyila enkil


Athinu murukan irangiyittu 10 varshamonnumayityilallo atho annan shesham pralayam line ano enkil no coments

----------


## Trissur Achayan

> enitt kadannalo.. 1cr alla 2cr alla 3 cr alla 4 cr alla 5cr ala 6 cr alla 7 cr kadanu tvm il murugan ....multi il 4 cr um kadanu mammoty kk multi il 4 cr potte athinte pakuthi aaya 2cr enkilum ee janmath kadakkan pattumo  pinne ningade kotta aaya clt il 1cr um 2 cr ullath lalettanu aanetta mammoty kk avde 1cr polum illa jst oru info thannath ariyila enkil


ഡെയ് കരയിപ്പിക്കാതെടെ

----------


## Joe27

> Final abraham 1.2 cr vannolum
> tvm already leady tracked76+Aadhi/ oppam
> 
> all keralara carnival van lead 1.86cr+ Cmprd to aadhi/ oppam
> overseas laed compared to aadhi/ oppam
> 
> so choriyaand chennaatte


athayath eniyum 20 laks edukum enn  :Laughing:  overseas nth lead undenu aanu he ee parayune...tgf num eth thanne aanu parnjond irunne ath pinne nirthi swayam manasilaya kond ethum angane nirthikolum ale  :Laughing:

----------


## sudeepdayal

> അതേ 2014ലിലും 16ലും വന്ന ചെറിയ ഹിറ്റ് ഇക്കാടെ ചെറിയ വലിയ ഹിറ്റ് 2005 അല്ലെ


2000 onnum mindalle aliyaa.. Lalettan kottakanakkin padam pottichu producere kittatha samayam.. Ippozhum Antony Allathe vere producer illa athu vere karyam.. Ikka 2003il thudangiya Hit parade nirthiyath 2010 il aanu.. Maduth nhangalk.. ini angane oru Hit parade kandaa Bore adikkum.. athinte pakuthi enkilum lalettan kurach padam odikkatte.. Appo nammal adutha Rajamanikyam new comer directore vechu tharaam.. Oru mathiri India kenyayodu cricket kalikkunna feel aanu illel..


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## MANNADIAR

Ende ponnu lal fans Chettanmare, ningade padam ningal aa threadil aagoshichatte... Ivide kidannu alambakkalle... nammalku neerali pole BB onnum vendaye

----------


## RACER

> racer vana vazhi thanne race cheyth odikko


Ivide 2nd day thanne chile padangalude shows race chethu thudangi..

----------


## BASH1982

> കാർണിവൽ , ട്വഎം ഒക്കെ എങ്ങനെ ആനവോ കമ്പയർ ചെയ്*യുന്നത്* ഒന്നാമത് ഒപ്പം കളിക്കുമ്പോ ഇതു പോലെ കാർണിവൽ സ്ക്രീൻസ് ഇല്ല.. അപ്പൊ എങ്ങനെ ആണ് താരതമ്യം പൊസിബിൾ ആകുന്നത്. അത് പോലെ തന്നെ ട്വഎം ഒപ്പം ടൈമിൽ ഈ ട്രാവൻകൂർ , കാർണിവൽ ഒന്നുമില്ല.. ഏരീസ് പ്ലെക്സിൽ മാത്രം ഒപ്പം എബോ 50 ഉണ്ട് അപ്പോഴും അവിടെ കമ്പരിസൻ നടക്കില്ല


Same logic ekm multi aply cheyam annu cineploes undu innu athilla cinepoles ozhichulla collectione nokkam

----------


## Mammooka fan

> enitt kadannalo.. 1cr alla 2cr alla 3 cr alla 4 cr alla 5cr ala 6 cr alla 7 cr kadanu tvm il murugan ....multi il 4 cr um kadanu mammoty kk multi il 4 cr potte athinte pakuthi aaya 2cr enkilum ee janmath kadakkan pattumo  pinne ningade kotta aaya clt il 1cr um 2 cr ullath lalettanu aanetta mammoty kk avde 1cr polum illa jst oru info thannath ariyila enkil


4 crore oo 7 crore veno wait chyu broo
MAMANKAM onu irangatte

----------


## Trissur Achayan

> Tvm polum Abrahaminte aduth collection illatha Oppam okke vechaano Abraham comparison 
> 8 maasam kaathirunnu vanna padam pottiyathinu ingane mongano


അതേ ഇപ്പോഴും ഏരീസ് പ്ലെക്*സ് അബ്രഹാം ബിലോ ഒപ്പം  ട്വഎം സിംഗിൾ സ്ക്രീൻ പോലും ഓപ്പത്തെ മറികടക്കുല ഇക്കാടെ ഒരു കാര്യം

----------


## Joe27

> Athinu murukan irangiyittu 10 varshamonnumayityilallo atho annan shesham pralayam line ano enkil no coments


alla 1cr te kadha parayan vannale nammade kayyil parayan oru padu undee ath kond paranjatha mutti nilkan pattula ningalk :Laughing:

----------


## GABBAR

ഇവിടെ ഭയങ്കര കരച്ചിൽ ആണെല്ലോ .
ഇവർക്കൊക്കെ പോയി ബിഗ് ബോസ് കണ്ടൂടെ  ശ്വേതാ മേനോൻ കുളിക്കാൻ പോകുന്നത് മിസ്സ് ആകും കേട്ടോ നിങ്ങൾ ഒക്കെ ഇവിടെ കറങ്ങി കളിച്ചാൽ .പാവം ഏട്ടൻ കഷ്ടപ്പെട്ട് നിങ്ങൾക് ഒക്കെ ഉണ്ടാക്കിയ പ്രോഗ്രാം ആണ്

----------


## Mammooka fan

> കാർണിവൽ , ട്വഎം ഒക്കെ എങ്ങനെ ആനവോ കമ്പയർ ചെയ്*യുന്നത്* ഒന്നാമത് ഒപ്പം കളിക്കുമ്പോ ഇതു പോലെ കാർണിവൽ സ്ക്രീൻസ് ഇല്ല.. അപ്പൊ എങ്ങനെ ആണ് താരതമ്യം പൊസിബിൾ ആകുന്നത്. അത് പോലെ തന്നെ ട്വഎം ഒപ്പം ടൈമിൽ ഈ ട്രാവൻകൂർ , കാർണിവൽ ഒന്നുമില്ല.. ഏരീസ് പ്ലെക്സിൽ മാത്രം ഒപ്പം എബോ 50 ഉണ്ട് അപ്പോഴും അവിടെ കമ്പരിസൻ നടക്കില്ല


Enu paranju kittya collection kootathe irikan patuo

----------


## Trissur Achayan

> Same logic ekm multi aply cheyam annu cineploes undu innu athilla cinepoles ozhichulla collectione nokkam


എന്ന ഇക്കാടെ മുന്നതെ ഫീഫീ ടൈം സിനിപോളിസ് ഉണ്ടല്ലോ.. എന്തേ ഒപ്പം ആയിട്ടു 1 കമ്പയർ ചെയ്യൂ

----------


## BASH1982

> ഡെയ് കരയിപ്പിക്കാതെടെ


Ningade kotta tvm il 1 cr kadannathu 8 varsham kazhinja appo aniyanu karachilalla nilavili ayirikkum alle

----------


## MANNADIAR

> അതേ ഇപ്പോഴും ഏരീസ് പ്ലെക്*സ് അബ്രഹാം ബിലോ ഒപ്പം  ട്വഎം സിംഗിൾ സ്ക്രീൻ പോലും ഓപ്പത്തെ മറികടക്കുല ഇക്കാടെ ഒരു കാര്യം


Endu logic aanu bhai oppam okke??? Minimum common sense eduthal manasilakumallo Abraham Anu munpilennu... oppam 5 weeks 100% collection eduthalum varillallo

----------


## Veiwer11

> athayath eniyum 20 laks edukum enn  overseas nth lead undenu aanu he ee parayune...tgf num eth thanne aanu parnjond irunne ath pinne nirthi swayam manasilaya kond ethum angane nirthikolum ale


Tgfum und oppathekkal overseas due to lead in GCC
TGF overseas close to 11cr und oppam athra illa
onnum ariyillelum chumma tracked ennu adichu kond irikkum

----------


## sudeepdayal

> alla 1cr te kadha parayan vannale nammade kayyil parayan oru padu undee ath kond paranjatha mutti nilkan pattula ningalk


Kittatha kodi thallan prathyekich aareyum pedikkandallo.. Nammude Antony Annanu ithu vare Kodiyil ethra poojyam aanenn manasilayillanu thonunnu.. Ippozhum Ona kodi ennu vicharichirikkukayaa paavam..


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Trissur Achayan

> 2000 onnum mindalle aliyaa.. Lalettan kottakanakkin padam pottichu producere kittatha samayam.. Ippozhum Antony Allathe vere producer illa athu vere karyam.. Ikka 2003il thudangiya Hit parade nirthiyath 2010 il aanu.. Maduth nhangalk.. ini angane oru Hit parade kandaa Bore adikkum.. athinte pakuthi enkilum lalettan kurach padam odikkatte.. Appo nammal adutha Rajamanikyam new comer directore vechu tharaam.. Oru mathiri India kenyayodu cricket kalikkunna feel aanu illel..
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


അതേ മുന്തിരി വള്ളി ഒക്കെ ഹിറ്റ് ആക്കിയത് അന്തോണി ആണ് അല്ലെ

----------


## BASH1982

> എന്ന ഇക്കാടെ മുന്നതെ ഫീഫീ ടൈം സിനിപോളിസ് ഉണ്ടല്ലോ.. എന്തേ ഒപ്പം ആയിട്ടു 1 കമ്പയർ ചെയ്യൂ


Athentha abraham ayittu compare cheythal
Tgf after 2 weeks cineploes pooti ennanu ente arivu

----------


## Joe27

> Tvm polum Abrahaminte aduth collection illatha Oppam okke vechaano Abraham comparison 
> 8 maasam kaathirunnu vanna padam pottiyathinu ingane mongano


onnum paranj mutti nilkan illale poyyi echichi mullit poyi kidann urangikoo  :Laughing:   :Laughing:

----------


## Trissur Achayan

> Endu logic aanu bhai oppam okke??? Minimum common sense eduthal manasilakumallo Abraham Anu munpilennu... oppam 5 weeks 100% collection eduthalum varillallo


ഏതേതു ലോജിക്ക് ആണ് ആവോ.. ഓപ്പത്തേക്കാൾ കളക്ഷൻ വന്ന സെന്റർ എന്ന പറയു വിത് പ്രൂഫ് എന്തേ ഫോറം കേരളം ഇക്കാക്കു വേണ്ടി ഒന്നും ട്രാക്ക് ചെയ്യുന്നില്ലേ

----------


## sudeepdayal

> അതേ മുന്തിരി വള്ളി ഒക്കെ ഹിറ്റ് ആക്കിയത് അന്തോണി ആണ് അല്ലെ


Ha ha angane oru producere thappi pidichalle kochu kallan..


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Veiwer11

> കാർണിവൽ , ട്വഎം ഒക്കെ എങ്ങനെ ആനവോ കമ്പയർ ചെയ്*യുന്നത്* ഒന്നാമത് ഒപ്പം കളിക്കുമ്പോ ഇതു പോലെ കാർണിവൽ സ്ക്രീൻസ് ഇല്ല.. അപ്പൊ എങ്ങനെ ആണ് താരതമ്യം പൊസിബിൾ ആകുന്നത്. അത് പോലെ തന്നെ ട്വഎം ഒപ്പം ടൈമിൽ ഈ ട്രാവൻകൂർ , കാർണിവൽ ഒന്നുമില്ല.. ഏരീസ് പ്ലെക്സിൽ മാത്രം ഒപ്പം എബോ 50 ഉണ്ട് അപ്പോഴും അവിടെ കമ്പരിസൻ നടക്കില്ല


athenthaa avide abraham kittiya collection illathaavumo..

multi lead enn parayunnath with cinepolis aan athin abraham vanitha vineetha extra screen kalichu 2 weeks
motham tracked eduthaal abraham thanne munnil

----------


## bilal john

> enitt kadannalo.. 1cr alla 2cr alla 3 cr alla 4 cr alla 5cr ala 6 cr alla 7 cr kadanu tvm il murugan ....multi il 4 cr um kadanu mammoty kk multi il 4 cr potte athinte pakuthi aaya 2cr enkilum ee janmath kadakkan pattumo  pinne ningade kotta aaya clt il 1cr um 2 cr ullath lalettanu aanetta mammoty kk avde 1cr polum illa jst oru info thannath ariyila enkil


Athippo Annan kottayennu parayunna tvmil ikka 2005 il 1 cr adichu.pinneyum 8 Varsham kazhinja 2013 il Alle annan 1 cr kaanunna.puli irangiyittu 2 Varsham Alle aayullu onnu wait chey

----------


## sudeepdayal

Neerali Neeravi aayi poyathinu Ikka fansinte nenjath. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Joe27

> Kittatha kodi thallan prathyekich aareyum pedikkandallo.. Nammude Antony Annanu ithu vare Kodiyil ethra poojyam aanenn manasilayillanu thonunnu.. Ippozhum Ona kodi ennu vicharichirikkukayaa paavam..
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


mammotty ne pole thanne aanalo fan um nalla assal valipp  :Laughing:   :Laughing:

----------


## BASH1982

> alla 1cr te kadha parayan vannale nammade kayyil parayan oru padu undee ath kond paranjatha mutti nilkan pattula ningalk


Enthu oru padu after 2013 alle 
Imo mammooty films onnun aa kalayalavil disserve cheythilla so anganeyay
Allthe annyabasha padangal karanam ente padam arum kanunnilla ennu pathrasammelanam nadathenda gathikedu ikkaku ithuvare vannittilla

----------


## Iyyer The Great

> athenthaa avide abraham kittiya collection illathaavumo..
> 
> multi lead enn parayunnath with cinepolis aan athin abraham vanitha vineetha extra screen kalichu 2 weeks
> motham tracked eduthaal abraham thanne munnil


Ithonnum ivarkk ariyaanjittalla... tvm edukkumbo full multis edukkilla..2 padavum undaayirunna Aries only..
Ekm edukkumbo rule maari..
Verum chori and frustration..aa reethiyil thanne kanda mathi..Serious replies onnum venda..

----------


## Mammooka fan

Stop plzz ini angot biggies inte pooram ann soo records oke angot ingot oke maarum ini

Odiyan
Kochunni
Mamankam
Kunjali (mammootty)
Kunjali (mohanlal)
Prithvi ude biggie

Soo nthayalum IH oke ini kure adupich verum soo plzz stop nw

----------


## Religious monk

> 2000 onnum mindalle aliyaa.. Lalettan kottakanakkin padam pottichu producere kittatha samayam.. Ippozhum Antony Allathe vere producer illa athu vere karyam.. Ikka 2003il thudangiya Hit parade nirthiyath 2010 il aanu.. Maduth nhangalk.. ini angane oru Hit parade kandaa Bore adikkum.. athinte pakuthi enkilum lalettan kurach padam odikkatte.. Appo nammal adutha Rajamanikyam new comer directore vechu tharaam.. Oru mathiri India kenyayodu cricket kalikkunna feel aanu illel..
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


2006 classmates , 2008 twenty-twenty oke rajamanikyam RB chythond alle IH nthey hit parade idayil otta IH il angu nirthiye
2013 il irangiya drishym record pottikan kazhiyathavara   Bore adikumbol Ih malathiyadikkn varumenu  :Laughing:   :Laughing: 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Iyyer The Great

> onnum paranj mutti nilkan illale poyyi echichi mullit poyi kidann urangikoo


First day thanne neerali kaivittu ivide vannu frustration theerkkunnath kaanunnund...mulliyitto mullatheyo poyi kidakk  :Laughing:

----------


## sudeepdayal

> mammotty ne pole thanne aanalo fan um nalla assal valipp


Enna nhan ini muthal Lalettan Big Bossil parayunna thamasha parayaam.. Ningalku koodi chirikkenda level kyamedy..


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## BASH1982

> അതേ മുന്തിരി വള്ളി ഒക്കെ ഹിറ്റ് ആക്കിയത് അന്തോണി ആണ് അല്ലെ


Producere therivilichu tgallicha katha nattil patta

----------


## Trissur Achayan

> onnum paranj mutti nilkan illale poyyi echichi mullit poyi kidann urangikoo


അതു മനസ്സിലായില്ലേ ഒപ്പം ഏരീസ് പ്ലെക്സിൽ നിന്നെടുത്ത് ഇക്ക പ്ലക്സിലും കർണിവലിലും ആയി എടുത്തു  :Ennekollu:  
ഇപ്പൊ കോഴിക്കോട് ഒന്നും പറയുന്നില്ല ഇവർ കാരണം എന്താ ഓപ്പത്തിന്റെ വാലെ കെട്ടാൻ ഇല്ല 160 ,110 ആൻഡ് സൺഡേ 170 ,115 ഉള്ള അപ്സര ഉണ്ടായിട്ടു 120 ,100 റേറ്റിൽ കളിച്ച ഓപ്പത്തിന്റെ വാലെ കെട്ടൻ ഉള്ള.. 
കോട്ട ആയ കാലിക്കറ്റ് ഇതാണ് അവസ്ഥ പിന്നെ ആണ് ട്രിവാൻഡ്രം

----------


## Trissur Achayan

> Producere therivilichu tgallicha katha nattil patta


അതു പ്രൊമോഷൻ ഇല്ലാത്തത് കൊണ്ട് ആണ്..ജസ്റ്റ് ലൈക്ക് ഇവിടെ ഇക്ക പടത്തിന്റെ സെക്കൻഡ് വീക്ക് അവസ്ഥ

----------


## MANNADIAR

> ഏതേതു ലോജിക്ക് ആണ് ആവോ.. ഓപ്പത്തേക്കാൾ കളക്ഷൻ വന്ന സെന്റർ എന്ന പറയു വിത് പ്രൂഫ് എന്തേ ഫോറം കേരളം ഇക്കാക്കു വേണ്ടി ഒന്നും ട്രാക്ക് ചെയ്യുന്നില്ലേ


Kochi multi ennu ingane epozhum paranjal edappally vanithayil abraham etra shows extra kalichu bhai??? Jayavum tholviyumokle oru sportsmanspiritil edukande??? Oppam itrem kuravu shows vechu veendum munnilanennu paranjal no comments... 600 shows vs 370 shows first week 500 plus shows vs 390 shows 2 Nd week... 3rd week 400 plus shows vs 300 shows again... ennalum colln munnilanu...

----------


## AJAY

> Tvm polum Abrahaminte aduth collection illatha Oppam okke vechaano Abraham comparison 
> 8 maasam kaathirunnu vanna padam pottiyathinu ingane mongano


Karachil allallo ithu nilavili alley?? :Ennekollu: 
 :Ennekollu:  :Ennekollu:

----------


## Joe27

> Athippo Annan kottayennu parayunna tvmil ikka 2005 il 1 cr adichu.pinneyum 8 Varsham kazhinja 2013 il Alle annan 1 cr kaanunna.puli irangiyittu 2 Varsham Alle aayullu onnu wait chey


ee parayana kottayil annan 7cr adichu ekm il 4 cr um adichu
ningade kotta enn ningal thanne parayuna clt il 2 cr um adichu mamooty kk aa kottayil 1cr polum illenu orkanam  :Laughing:  ...ningal epozhum 2005 il thanne nilpanu aa tym le kadhayum parnaju 1st 1cr kadha... 1cr okke kazhinj 2 to 7 vare adichath lalettan aadeyy  :Laughing:  eni bakki ullathum lalettan thanne adikum ...

----------


## BASH1982

> 2006 classmates , 2008 twenty-twenty oke rajamanikyam RB chythond alle IH nthey hit parade idayil otta IH il angu nirthiye
> 2013 il irangiya drishym record pottikan kazhiyathavara   Bore adikumbol Ih malathiyadikkn varumenu  
> 
> Ennittu
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Ennittu rajamanikkam collectione enthinu annan thambi range collection enkilum efuthathu 8 varsham kazhinja

----------


## Trissur Achayan

> First day thanne neerali kaivittu ivide vannu frustration theerkkunnath kaanunnund...mulliyitto mullatheyo poyi kidakk


എന്തായാലും ഇക്കാനെ കൂട്ടു ലക്ഷം പ്രഭു ആയില്ല.. അതിനു ആണൊരുത്താൻ ഇക്ക ഉള്ളു

----------


## sudeepdayal

> Stop plzz ini angot biggies inte pooram ann soo records oke angot ingot oke maarum ini
> 
> Odiyan
> Kochunni
> Mamankam
> Kunjali (mammootty)
> Kunjali (mohanlal)
> Prithvi ude biggie
> 
> Soo nthayalum IH oke ini kure adupich verum soo plzz stop nw


Avide ulla 2 Mammootty movies matti avide Blog idu.. Ee cinemakalodu muttan Blog mathi.. Matteh randum valiya kalikalkkullathaanu..


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Iyyer The Great

> അതു മനസ്സിലായില്ലേ ഒപ്പം ഏരീസ് പ്ലെക്സിൽ നിന്നെടുത്ത് ഇക്ക പ്ലക്സിലും കർണിവലിലും ആയി എടുത്തു  
> ഇപ്പൊ കോഴിക്കോട് ഒന്നും പറയുന്നില്ല ഇവർ കാരണം എന്താ ഓപ്പത്തിന്റെ വാലെ കെട്ടാൻ ഇല്ല 160 ,110 ആൻഡ് സൺഡേ 170 ,115 ഉള്ള അപ്സര ഉണ്ടായിട്ടു 120 ,100 റേറ്റിൽ കളിച്ച ഓപ്പത്തിന്റെ വാലെ കെട്ടൻ ഉള്ള.. 
> കോട്ട ആയ കാലിക്കറ്റ് ഇതാണ് അവസ്ഥ പിന്നെ ആണ് ട്രിവാൻഡ്രം


Tvm polum abrahathinte valil kettaan illatha oppam.. just after 3 weeks lifetime collection crossed.. :Laughing:  
Eduthondu pode chirippikathe  :Ennekollu:

----------


## Trissur Achayan

> Kochi multi ennu ingane epozhum paranjal edappally vanithayil abraham etra shows extra kalichu bhai??? Jayavum tholviyumokle oru sportsmanspiritil edukande??? Oppam itrem kuravu shows vechu veendum munnilanennu paranjal no comments... 600 shows vs 370 shows first week 500 plus shows vs 390 shows 2 Nd week... 3rd week 400 plus shows vs 300 shows again... ennalum colln munnilanu...


കൂടുതൽ ഒന്നും പറയുന്നില്ല . ഒപ്പം മൾട്ടി മാത്രം1.9.കോടി ഉണ്ട്  :Laughing:

----------


## Joe27

> Kochi multi ennu ingane epozhum paranjal edappally vanithayil abraham etra shows extra kalichu bhai??? Jayavum tholviyumokle oru sportsmanspiritil edukande??? Oppam itrem kuravu shows vechu veendum munnilanennu paranjal no comments... 600 shows vs 370 shows first week 500 plus shows vs 390 shows 2 Nd week... 3rd week 400 plus shows vs 300 shows again... ennalum colln munnilanu...


shows mathram poralo clction um vende ningalum kandathale ee padam engane anau odiyath enn ...aa ottam vech oppam olke cmpare cheyyan vannal engane anau sheri aavuka...aadhi oke ayit polum cmpare cheyan pattila apozhanu oppam...

----------


## sudeepdayal

> അതു പ്രൊമോഷൻ ഇല്ലാത്തത് കൊണ്ട് ആണ്..ജസ്റ്റ് ലൈക്ക് ഇവിടെ ഇക്ക പടത്തിന്റെ സെക്കൻഡ് വീക്ക് അവസ്ഥ


Promotion ennnu paranha 2 Days koodumbo 50 Kodi vechu thallal alla Lal fans.. Athu Antonye konde pattu..


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Trissur Achayan

> Tvm polum abrahathinte valil kettaan illatha oppam.. just after 3 weeks lifetime collection crossed.. 
> Eduthondu pode chirippikathe


അല്ല എങ്ങനെ എന്നു പറഞ്ഞില്ല.. ഒപ്പം ഏരീസ് ട്രാക്കഡ് കളക്ഷൻ ഇവിടെ തന്നെ ഉണ്ടല്ലോ.എം നിനക്കൊക്കെ ഇങ്ങനെ തള്ളി ജീവിക്കാൻ ആണല്ലോ വിധി  :Ennekollu:

----------


## Iyyer The Great

> എന്തായാലും ഇക്കാനെ കൂട്ടു ലക്ഷം പ്രഭു ആയില്ല.. അതിനു ആണൊരുത്താൻ ഇക്ക ഉള്ളു


Ethra kwadi kittiyenna..  :Ennekollu: 
Streetlights level occupancy polum illatha Neerali...Lakhs thanne aarbhadam  :Ennekollu:

----------


## Veiwer11

> Kochi multi ennu ingane epozhum paranjal edappally vanithayil abraham etra shows extra kalichu bhai??? Jayavum tholviyumokle oru sportsmanspiritil edukande??? Oppam itrem kuravu shows vechu veendum munnilanennu paranjal no comments... 600 shows vs 370 shows first week 500 plus shows vs 390 shows 2 Nd week... 3rd week 400 plus shows vs 300 shows again... ennalum colln munnilanu...


abraham 2nd week 600 shows und 3rd 520
1st weekend 620+ weekday 570+
2nd week show increase athum ethrayum shows kalichi
ikkade moviek collection kittilla enna line
its above oppam

----------


## BASH1982

> 2006 classmates , 2008 twenty-twenty oke rajamanikyam RB chythond alle IH nthey hit parade idayil otta IH il angu nirthiye
> 2013 il irangiya drishym record pottikan kazhiyathavara   Bore adikumbol Ih malathiyadikkn varumenu  
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk





> mammotty ne pole thanne aanalo fan um nalla assal valipp


Enthayalum bigboss range ethulla

----------


## Joe27

> Tvm polum abrahathinte valil kettaan illatha oppam.. just after 3 weeks lifetime collection crossed.. 
> Eduthondu pode chirippikathe


tvm aries ethra aayi As..

----------


## Trissur Achayan

> shows mathram poralo clction um vende ningalum kandathale ee padam engane anau odiyath enn ...aa ottam vech oppam olke cmpare cheyyan vannal engane anau sheri aavuka...aadhi oke ayit polum cmpare cheyan pattila apozhanu oppam...


അവരുടെ ബേബി പടം ആനുട്ടോ

----------


## Religious monk

> Promotion ennnu paranha 2 Days koodumbo 50 Kodi vechu thallal alla Lal fans.. Athu Antonye konde pattu..
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


4 day 20 cr akkuna technique ikkayekonde pattu


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Iyyer The Great

> അല്ല എങ്ങനെ എന്നു പറഞ്ഞില്ല.. ഒപ്പം ഏരീസ് ട്രാക്കഡ് കളക്ഷൻ ഇവിടെ തന്നെ ഉണ്ടല്ലോ.എം നിനക്കൊക്കെ ഇങ്ങനെ തള്ളി ജീവിക്കാൻ ആണല്ലോ വിധി


Tvm centre multi collections..
3 multi il kalicha padathinu oppathinu aake undayirunna oru multiyil kittiya collection avidunnu maathram kittano pinne..  :Ennekollu:

----------


## MANNADIAR

> shows mathram poralo clction um vende ningalum kandathale ee padam engane anau odiyath enn ...aa ottam vech oppam olke cmpare cheyyan vannal engane anau sheri aavuka...aadhi oke ayit polum cmpare cheyan pattila apozhanu oppam...


Sheri sir... lalettan ki jai... ee thread onnu ozhinju tharanam... njangal oru cheriya hit aagoshichotte... ningal okke valiya industry hitukar.... onnu ozhinju tharanam

----------


## Trissur Achayan

> Ethra kwadi kittiyenna.. 
> Streetlights level occupancy polum illatha Neerali...Lakhs thanne aarbhadam


ട്രാക്ക് ചെയ്ത എല്ലാടതും തെരുവ് ലൈറ്റ് നേക്കാൾ കളക്ഷൻ ഉണ്ട്  :Ennekollu:  ലക്ഷ പ്രഭു ഇക്കാക്കി സ്വന്തം

----------


## BASH1982

> 2006 classmates , 2008 twenty-twenty oke rajamanikyam RB chythond alle IH nthey hit parade idayil otta IH il angu nirthiye
> 2013 il irangiya drishym record pottikan kazhiyathavara   Bore adikumbol Ih malathiyadikkn varumenu  
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk





> shows mathram poralo clction um vende ningalum kandathale ee padam engane anau odiyath enn ...aa ottam vech oppam olke cmpare cheyyan vannal engane anau sheri aavuka...aadhi oke ayit polum cmpare cheyan pattila apozhanu oppam...


Ivide thanne hf shows photos othiri undu alpy ktm chry pole mid kerala heavy anu 
Sorry adiyayittonnum compare cheyytgu abrahaminte vila kalayalle

----------


## Iyyer The Great

> tvm aries ethra aayi As..


Otta multi maathram vechaano appo comparison  :Laughing: 
Tvm centre motham edukkadey... Lifetime crossed already ..oppam  :Ennekollu:

----------


## Veiwer11

> കൂടുതൽ ഒന്നും പറയുന്നില്ല . ഒപ്പം മൾട്ടി മാത്രം1.9.കോടി ഉണ്ട്


Abraham carnival maathram und 1.9koodi
multi pinnr ithu kudathe 1crum

----------


## Sidharthan

> നീരാളി ഇക്കാനെ പേടിച്ചു മാറ്റി അല്ലെ 
> 
> പിന്നെ എല്ലാം പറഞ്ഞപ്പോ ഫ്രീ റണ് കാര്യം കൂടെ പറയു .ഒപ്പത്തേക്കാൾ സെന്റർ കളക്ഷൻ വന്നത് അബ്രാമിനു എവിടെ ആനവോ
> ഷോസ് അൽസോ ഒപ്പം ആണ് 5ത് വീക്കിൽ കൂടുതൽ അതാകട്ടെ പുലി മുരുഗൻ പോലത്തെ ബ്രഹ്മാണ്ഡ ഹൈപ്പ് പടം വന്നിട്ടു , പിന്നെ ഇക്കാന്റെ തന്നെ വാലിൽ തൂങ്ങി ജോപ്പനും 
> 
> ഒപ്പം പോട്ടെ ആദ്യം ആ മുന്തിരിയുടെ ഏതെലും സെന്റർസ് മറികടക്കോ എന്നിട്ടു ബാക്കി തള്ളാം


😂😂mvt cross cheyye chettanmare adyam..😌

Sent from my Lenovo A7020a48 using Tapatalk

----------


## Iyyer The Great

> ട്രാക്ക് ചെയ്ത എല്ലാടതും തെരുവ് ലൈറ്റ് നേക്കാൾ കളക്ഷൻ ഉണ്ട്  ലക്ഷ പ്രഭു ഇക്കാക്കി സ്വന്തം


Ennu 8 maasam koodi padam irakki high budget bomb in lakhs itta Neeraliyude fan  :Ennekollu:

----------


## BASH1982

> 2006 classmates , 2008 twenty-twenty oke rajamanikyam RB chythond alle IH nthey hit parade idayil otta IH il angu nirthiye
> 2013 il irangiya drishym record pottikan kazhiyathavara   Bore adikumbol Ih malathiyadikkn varumenu  :lol
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk





> കൂടുതൽ ഒന്നും പറയുന്നില്ല . ഒപ്പം മൾട്ടി മാത്രം1.9.കോടി ഉണ്ട്


Without cinipoles etgrayundu

----------


## Sidharthan

> അതേ പേടിച്ചു അടുത്തുള്ള പഞ്ചായത്തു ഒന്നു രണ്ട് വട്ടം കറങ്ങി


Ejjathyy😂😂

Sent from my Lenovo A7020a48 using Tapatalk

----------


## Joe27

> Carnival collection appo koottille
> Ini screeninte ennam vechanel abraham multiye kal kooduthal kalichathu single screen anu kavithayokke heavy hf arunnu


njan ekm karan aanu alapuzha kidakana ningal ennod kavitha heavy hf kadha parayale  :Laughing:

----------


## MANNADIAR

> Ivide thanne hf shows photos othiri undu alpy ktm chry pole mid kerala heavy anu 
> Sorry adiyayittonnum compare cheyytgu abrahaminte vila kalayalle


Vittukala bhai... ee randennam lalettan kazhinjal pralayam team aanu... padam potti vattayadanu... samsarichu neram kalayamenne ullu... I quit

----------


## Iyyer The Great

> Abraham carnival maathram und 1.9koodi
> multi pinnr ithu kudathe 1crum


Oppam...Best comparison  :Ennekollu:

----------


## Sidharthan

> muttipayi prarthichoo...illel murugan tymil oru masam ee forum putti ittu olivil poyile ath pole pokendi varum


Entannaaaa..adiche vayil koduthu😂

Sent from my Lenovo A7020a48 using Tapatalk

----------


## sudeepdayal

Lal fans idakkide Rajamanikyam ennu paranhu alambakkanda.. Aa cinema kaanan vannavar Intervalinu Kadala vaangiya Cash enkilum Collection oru Lalettan edukkatte.. Thalli Malarthaathe.. Athu vare namuk Abraham vechu kalikkam..


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Iyyer The Great

> njan ekm karan aanu alapuzha kidakana ningal ennod kavitha heavy hf kadha parayale


Ekmkaarkellaam kavitha status veetil vannu paranju tharumo  :Ennekollu:

----------


## Joe27

> Sheri sir... lalettan ki jai... ee thread onnu ozhinju tharanam... njangal oru cheriya hit aagoshichotte... ningal okke valiya industry hitukar.... onnu ozhinju tharanam


shee aa flow ang poyi...senti adipich kalanjalaa ethanu epo ningade avastha ath arinj nilkanam bakki ullavarkum koodi eth ang paranj kodukk  :Laughing:

----------


## MANNADIAR

> Entannaaaa..adiche vayil koduthu😂
> 
> Sent from my Lenovo A7020a48 using Tapatalk


Onnu Nirthu bhai, thanokke kurachu sense ulla aalalle??? Ado aadhi bigger than abraham thannano

----------


## Sidharthan

> ആകെ ഇവിടെ ഇങ്ങനെ തള്ളി നടക്കാൻ അല്ലെ പറ്റതുള്ളൂ . ലാലേട്ടന്റെ ട്രാക്കഡ് കളക്ഷൻ ഇക്ക വെട്ടിക്കനോ നല്ല കഥ.  അതു പറ്റാതെ ആകുമ്പോ അല്ലെ ഇതു പോലെ നൈസ് രോധനങ്ങൾ


Untracked kingine tracked paranje pedipikalle Chetta..Kali maarumm😎

Sent from my Lenovo A7020a48 using Tapatalk

----------


## Trissur Achayan

> Tvm centre multi collections..
> 3 multi il kalicha padathinu oppathinu aake undayirunna oru multiyil kittiya collection avidunnu maathram kittano pinne..


ഏരീസ് പ്ലെക്സിൽ കിട്ടിയ കളക്ഷൻ 3 മൾട്ടി കൂടെ  എങ്കിലും കൂട്ടീയാ കിട്ടുമോ
കാലിക്കറ്റ് ഒപ്പം സിംഗിൾ സ്ക്രീൻ എടുത്ത കളക്ഷൻ ഇക്ക ബിബി കാലിക്കറ്റ് എല്ല സകല സെന്റർസും കൂടെ മുക്കീട്ടും എടുക്കുമോ.

സെയ്*മ വിത് ekm , മൾട്ടി സിംഗിൾ സ്ക്രീൻ വനിത എല്ലാം കൂട്ടിയാലും ഒപ്പം മൾട്ടി ഫിഗർ വരുമോ

----------


## BASH1982

> 2006 classmates , 2008 twenty-twenty oke rajamanikyam RB chythond alle IH nthey hit parade idayil otta IH il angu nirthiye
> 2013 il irangiya drishym record pottikan kazhiyathavara   Bore adikumbol Ih malathiyadikkn varumenu  
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk





> njan ekm karan aanu alapuzha kidakana ningal ennod kavitha heavy hf kadha parayale


Athentha hf adichittille ivide thanneyulla ekm member confirm cheythittullatha

----------


## Iyyer The Great

> Entannaaaa..adiche vayil koduthu😂
> 
> Sent from my Lenovo A7020a48 using Tapatalk


Ennu flops kaaranam nikkakalli illathaayi forum vittu ippo fakes vazhi thirichu vanna mahaanmaar 😂😂

----------


## Sidharthan

> ikka alle hero ethra positvie wom vannalum evdem vare pokum enn nammuk oohikam  njangade munnil pidich nilkan vendi ulla thallal mathram aavum bakki


Laksham star for a reason....untracked kinggg

Sent from my Lenovo A7020a48 using Tapatalk

----------


## Joe27

> Lal fans idakkide Rajamanikyam ennu paranhu alambakkanda.. Aa cinema kaanan vannavar Intervalinu Kadala vaangiya Cash enkilum Collection oru Lalettan edukkatte.. Thalli Malarthaathe.. Athu vare namuk Abraham vechu kalikkam..
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


kadala vangiyathinte kanak thaan poyi irunn edukk  :Ennekollu:

----------


## Iyyer The Great

> ഏരീസ് പ്ലെക്സിൽ കിട്ടിയ കളക്ഷൻ 3 മൾട്ടി കൂടെ  എങ്കിലും കിട്ടീട്ട് തള്ളി മലർഥ് 
> കാലിക്കറ്റ് ഒപ്പം സിംഗിൾ സ്ക്രീൻ എടുത്ത കളക്ഷൻ ഇക്ക ബിബി കാലിക്കറ്റ് ഇല്ല സകല സെന്റർസും കൂടെ മുക്കീട്ടും എടുക്കുമോ.
> 
> സെയ്*മ വിത് ekm , മൾട്ടി സിംഗിൾ സ്ക്രീൻ വനിത എല്ലാം കൂട്ടിയാലും ഒപ്പം മൾട്ടി ഫിഗർ വരുമോ


Ekm ellaam kootiyaal way ahead varum..
CLT run theernittillallo...Final nokkaam..
Tvm already crossed centre collections..

----------


## Trissur Achayan

> Untracked kingine tracked paranje pedipikalle Chetta..Kali maarumm😎
> 
> Sent from my Lenovo A7020a48 using Tapatalk


ഓ ഞാൻ അതു മറന്നു ഇവർക്ക് ട്രാക്കഡ് അലര്ജി ആണ് അല്ലെ

----------


## Joe27

> Ennu flops kaaranam nikkakalli illathaayi forum vittu ippo fakes vazhi thirichu vanna mahaanmaar 😂😂


forum putti ittu pokendi vanitila nthayalaum... :Laughing:

----------


## Iyyer The Great

> Laksham star for a reason....untracked kinggg
> 
> Sent from my Lenovo A7020a48 using Tapatalk


Tracked tvm and carnival onnum njangal edukkoola...😂😂

----------


## emirates

> Laksham star for a reason....untracked kinggg
> 
> Sent from my Lenovo A7020a48 using Tapatalk


Ennu Swantham complete driver actor 

Sent from my X9009 using Tapatalk

----------


## Iyyer The Great

> forum putti ittu pokendi vanitila nthayalaum...


Illa..kandam vazhi odiyittu ippo fake vazhi varendi vannu enne ullu  :Laughing:

----------


## Sidharthan

> Angane okke paranju ashwasichy irunavmara but AS anakil koduthu
> 
> Ini aduth yatra kunjachan bilal therum
> 
> Athu kaznju odukatha oru chorichalin oru marunu angu irakum MAMANKAM athode ivdethe chori oke angu
> Nilkum


Murugaaa ne teerneda never ended😂😂

Sent from my Lenovo A7020a48 using Tapatalk

----------


## Trissur Achayan

> Ekm ellaam kootiyaal way ahead varum..
> CLT run theernittillallo...Final nokkaam..
> Tvm already crossed centre collections..



മറ്റേ തെരുവ് ലൈറ്റ്  നീരാളിയേക്കാൾ ഉള്ളത് പോലെ അല്ലെ . മുക്കി 1 കോടി എടുത്ത അബ്രഹാം എവിടെ കിടക്കുന്നു1.9 കോടി എടുത്ത ഒപ്പം എവിടെ കിടക്കുന്നു 

കാലിക്കറ്റ് ഇനി കുറെ വരും നോക്കി ഇരുന്നോ

----------


## MANNADIAR

> Laksham star for a reason....untracked kinggg
> 
> Sent from my Lenovo A7020a48 using Tapatalk


Endu verupikkalado... oru padam pottiyadinu itrem frustration veno bhai... show a minimum decency

----------


## Iyyer The Great

> ഓ ഞാൻ അതു മറന്നു ഇവർക്ക് ട്രാക്കഡ് അലര്ജി ആണ് അല്ലെ


Only tracked carnival and tracked tvm alergy 😂😂  :Ennekollu:

----------


## Joe27

> Ekmkaarkellaam kavitha status veetil vannu paranju tharumo


athe paranj tharum ath kondanalo aa kadha ennod parayale enn paranjath..eni vere valathum ariyan unda iyyer nu  :Laughing:

----------


## Sidharthan

> ഇക്കാക്കു ihഒ ഇവിടെ നേരെ ഹിറ്റ് കിട്ടുന്നില്ല


Ejjathi😂😀😀

Sent from my Lenovo A7020a48 using Tapatalk

----------


## Iyyer The Great

> മറ്റേ തെരുവ് ലൈറ്റ്  നീരാളിയേക്കാൾ ഉള്ളത് പോലെ അല്ലെ . മുക്കി 1 കോടി എടുത്ത അബ്രഹാം എവിടെ കിടക്കുന്നു1.9 കോടി എടുത്ത ഒപ്പം എവിടെ കിടക്കുന്നു 
> 
> കാലിക്കറ്റ് ഇനി കുറെ വരും നോക്കി ഇരുന്നോ


Tvm mukki 70lakhs edutha oppam evide kidakkunnu ..athu already cross cheytha AS evide kidakkunnu  :Ennekollu: 
Carnival 1.9 cr edutha AS evide kidakkunnu aduthillatha oppam evide kidakkunnu..nokkiyirunno...AS next week washout aavum  :Laughing:

----------


## Trissur Achayan

> Only tracked carnival and tracked tvm alergy 😂😂


അതേ 3 എണ്ണം കൂട്ടിയട്ടും ഒന്നിൽ നിന്ന് എടുത്ത രേന്ജ് വന്നില്ല  :Ennekollu:

----------


## Rangeela

> Ekm ellaam kootiyaal way ahead varum..
> CLT run theernittillallo...Final nokkaam..
> Tvm already crossed centre collections..


 :Cheerleader:  :Cheerleader:  :Cheerleader:

----------


## Sidharthan

> Carnival collection appo koottille
> Ini screeninte ennam vechanel abraham multiye kal kooduthal kalichathu single screen anu kavithayokke heavy hf arunnu


Carnival collection epo aranavo track cheyte?kekatte..fk cheyto?😂

Sent from my Lenovo A7020a48 using Tapatalk

----------


## BASH1982

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk[/QUOTE]




> Untracked kingine tracked paranje pedipikalle Chetta..Kali maarumm😎
> 
> Sent from my Lenovo A7020a48 using Tapatalk


Tracked aa basil edukkanam nadathiya shows occuppancy aduthulla single screens angane kure factors undakille athokke consider chyyam

----------


## Iyyer The Great

> athe paranj tharum ath kondanalo aa kadha ennod parayale enn paranjath..eni vere valathum ariyan unda iyyer nu


Aa kadha thaan poyi study classil paranja mathi..ivde irakkanda  :Ennekollu:

----------


## Sidharthan

> Final abraham 1.2 cr vannolum
> tvm already leady tracked76+Aadhi/ oppam
> 
> all keralara carnival van lead 1.86cr+ Cmprd to aadhi/ oppam
> overseas laed compared to aadhi/ oppam
> 
> so choriyaand chennaatte


Ee Tvm and carnival oke evdunanavo?😉

Sent from my Lenovo A7020a48 using Tapatalk

----------


## Religious monk

> മറ്റേ തെരുവ് ലൈറ്റ്  നീരാളിയേക്കാൾ ഉള്ളത് പോലെ അല്ലെ . മുക്കി 1 കോടി എടുത്ത അബ്രഹാം എവിടെ കിടക്കുന്നു1.9 കോടി എടുത്ത ഒപ്പം എവിടെ കിടക്കുന്നു 
> 
> കാലിക്കറ്റ് ഇനി കുറെ വരും നോക്കി ഇരുന്നോ


Calicut ikka fort 
Avduthe top grossing 15 films eduthal athil otta padam polumilla aa avnmaranu tvm lalettan fortil oppathinu malathiyadichenu paranju mundum pokki odunne  :Laughing:   :Laughing: 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Joe27

> Illa..kandam vazhi odiyittu ippo fake vazhi varendi vannu enne ullu


vayyil pazham thallumbol ulla sthiram dlg aanalo ee fake vili...murugan tym thottu njan evde member ayit und  nee murugan tymil undercover il aaya kond kand kanan vazhiyila  :Ennekollu:   :Ennekollu:

----------


## sudeepdayal

> kadala vangiyathinte kanak thaan poyi irunn edukk


Neeravi Fans frustration level at its peak.. Thaan ennokke.. Thankal ennu parayu sahodhara..


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Iyyer The Great

> അതേ 3 എണ്ണം കൂട്ടിയട്ടും ഒന്നിൽ നിന്ന് എടുത്ത രേന്ജ് വന്നില്ല


Annante villain neerali and drama kootiyaalum oru hit range varilla ennaano  :Ennekollu:

----------


## AJAY

> Athentha hf adichittille ivide thanneyulla ekm member confirm cheythittullatha


Ningalkku oru paniyumilley....8 masathinu shesham irangiya padam 8 nilayil potti...avaru kidannu karanjottey...naley mods clean cheytholum. :Ennekollu:

----------


## Sidharthan

> enitt kadannalo.. 1cr alla 2cr alla 3 cr alla 4 cr alla 5cr ala 6 cr alla 7 cr kadanu tvm il murugan ....multi il 4 cr um kadanu mammoty kk multi il 4 cr potte athinte pakuthi aaya 2cr enkilum ee janmath kadakkan pattumo  pinne ningade kotta aaya clt il 1cr um 2 cr ullath lalettanu aanetta mammoty kk avde 1cr polum illa jst oru info thannath ariyila enkil


Mega star..ikka fort..enthokke perukalaa..laksham star aane bestt.👏👏👏

Sent from my Lenovo A7020a48 using Tapatalk

----------


## Trissur Achayan

> Tvm mukki 70lakhs edutha oppam evide kidakkunnu ..athu already cross cheytha AS evide kidakkunnu 
> Carnival 1.9 cr edutha AS evide kidakkunnu aduthillatha oppam evide kidakkunnu..nokkiyirunno...AS next week washout aavum


അതേ അബ്രഹാം 3 എണ്ണത്തിൽ മുക്കിയട്ടും എത്തുന്നില്ല.. പിന്നേ1.9 കോടി എടുത്ത കർണിവലോ..കേരളത്തിലെ എത്ര ജില്ലയിൽ നിന്ന 1.9 കോടി  :Ennekollu:

----------


## Joe27

> Aa kadha thaan poyi study classil paranja mathi..ivde irakkanda


irakiyal ntha iyyer nu kandam vazhi odendi varumo  :Ennekollu:  ath budhimuttaya kondano...

----------


## Iyyer The Great

> vayyil pazham thallumbol ulla sthiram dlg aanalo ee fake vili...murugan tym thottu njan evde member ayit und  nee murugan tymil undercover il aaya kond kand kanan vazhiyila


Murugan time il pootiyennu paranjittu aa time il ivde active aayirunnu enno..evide enkilum urachu nikkede  :Ennekollu:

----------


## Iyyer The Great

> irakiyal ntha iyyer nu kandam vazhi odendi varumo  ath budhimuttaya kondano...


Kandam vazhi odunnath ethra budhimuttaanennu anubhavathil ninnu ariyaam alle  :Ennekollu:

----------


## Trissur Achayan

> Annante villain neerali and drama kootiyaalum oru hit range varilla ennaano


ഇക്കാടെ തെരുവ് ലൈറ്റ്  , പരോൾ , അങ്കിൾ പോലത്തെ ബീബികളിടെ ലൈഫ് ടൈം കളക്ഷൻ എടുക്കാൻ നീരാളി ഫസ്റ്റ് ഡെ മതിയെന്ന് അറിയാതെ പറഞ്ഞല്ലേ കൊഴപ്പുല്ല

----------


## Trissur Achayan

> irakiyal ntha iyyer nu kandam vazhi odendi varumo  ath budhimuttaya kondano...


 :Ennekollu:

----------


## sudeepdayal

> forum putti ittu pokendi vanitila nthayalaum...


Forum poottan pattathu kondu vere poottan pattiya Forum undakkiya Team aanu., Ippo Neerali Neeravi aaya ee manohara velayil namuk ellarkum oru Bonji vellam kudich piriyaam.. Gush Nite..


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Joe27

> അതേ അബ്രഹാം 3 എണ്ണത്തിൽ മുക്കിയട്ടും എത്തുന്നില്ല.. പിന്നേ1.9 കോടി എടുത്ത കർണിവലോ..കേരളത്തിലെ എത്ര ജില്ലയിൽ നിന്ന 1.9 കോടി


athum daily 20% um 30% um vech jillakal thoorum nirangi kittiyath  :Laughing:  parayana style kandal thonnum otta centre il ninn vari kuttiyatha enn  :Laughing:

----------


## Iyyer The Great

> അതേ അബ്രഹാം 3 എണ്ണത്തിൽ മുക്കിയട്ടും എത്തുന്നില്ല.. പിന്നേ1.9 കോടി എടുത്ത കർണിവലോ..കേരളത്തിലെ എത്ര ജില്ലയിൽ നിന്ന 1.9 കോടി


Pulimurugan tvm ethra aanenna paranje..7 kodiyo ...ethu jillayil Ulla tvmil  :Ennekollu:

----------


## MANNADIAR

Itrem frustrated duranthangal lokathu oru celebritykum kanilla... really shame on u guys... carry on

----------


## Trissur Achayan

> Ejjathi😂😀😀
> 
> Sent from my Lenovo A7020a48 using Tapatalk


ഡെയ് ഇക്കാടെ മാമാങ്കം ih ആകുട്ട ഇക്കാടെ ഇതിൽ ഹിറ്റ് കഴിഞ്ഞ പിന്നെ നേരെ IH ആണ് ജൂണ്2018ലെ ih ആയിരുന്നു അബ്രഹാം  :Ennekollu:

----------


## Iyyer The Great

> ഇക്കാടെ തെരുവ് ലൈറ്റ്  , പരോൾ , അങ്കിൾ പോലത്തെ ബീബികളിടെ ലൈഫ് ടൈം കളക്ഷൻ എടുക്കാൻ നീരാളി ഫസ്റ്റ് ഡെ മതിയെന്ന് അറിയാതെ പറഞ്ഞല്ലേ കൊഴപ്പുല്ല


Neerali first day enthu kittiyenna...theruvu vilakkinte occupancy polum illatha mega budget  :Ennekollu:

----------


## Joe27

> Forum poottan pattathu kondu vere poottan pattiya Forum undakkiya Team aanu., Ippo Neerali Neeravi aaya ee manohara velayil namuk ellarkum oru Bonji vellam kudich piriyaam.. Gush Nite..
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


nice aayitt gd ni88 um paranj iyyer ne ottak aaki povenale  :Laughing:

----------


## VinuVerma

First day film pottiyethinte frustrations theerukunaaa oru kootam fans.....

----------


## Trissur Achayan

> Pulimurugan tvm ethra aanenna paranje..7 kodiyo ...ethu jillayil Ulla tvmil


പുലി ഏരീസ് പ്ലക്*സ് മാത്രം 3 കോടി ഉണ്ട്  :Laughing: മോൻ ഇപ്പൊ അബ്രഹ് , ഒപ്പം ഒക്കെ വിട്ടോ

----------


## Iyyer The Great

> athum daily 20% um 30% um vech jillakal thoorum nirangi kittiyath  parayana style kandal thonnum otta centre il ninn vari kuttiyatha enn


Ekmile kadha kettillallo...poratte  :Ennekollu:

----------


## Trissur Achayan

> Neerali first day enthu kittiyenna...theruvu vilakkinte occupancy polum illatha mega budget


അതേ തെരുവ് വിളക്കിനു ഫോറം കേരളയിൽ നല്ല ഓക്ക് ഉണ്ടായിരുന്നു

----------


## Sidharthan

> Athentha abraham ayittu compare cheythal
> Tgf after 2 weeks cineploes pooti ennanu ente arivu


?a arive matram aallla....chettante Pala arivukalum tettaa😂...junil enganda cinepolis pootiyatee

Sent from my Lenovo A7020a48 using Tapatalk

----------


## Iyyer The Great

> പുലി ഏരീസ് പ്ലക്*സ് മാത്രം 3 കോടി ഉണ്ട് മോൻ ഇപ്പൊ അബ്രഹ് , ഒപ്പം ഒക്കെ വിട്ടോ


Appo baaki 4 kwadi thallikettiyo
First day neerali vitta teams thanne ithu chodikkanam...oppam athinu vidaan maathram enthirikkunnu..Annam fortil polum  mukkiya padam  :Ennekollu:

----------


## Sidharthan

> ഏതേതു ലോജിക്ക് ആണ് ആവോ.. ഓപ്പത്തേക്കാൾ കളക്ഷൻ വന്ന സെന്റർ എന്ന പറയു വിത് പ്രൂഫ് എന്തേ ഫോറം കേരളം ഇക്കാക്കു വേണ്ടി ഒന്നും ട്രാക്ക് ചെയ്യുന്നില്ലേ


Untracked choykke..epo tarumm

Sent from my Lenovo A7020a48 using Tapatalk

----------


## Trissur Achayan

> athum daily 20% um 30% um vech jillakal thoorum nirangi kittiyath  parayana style kandal thonnum otta centre il ninn vari kuttiyatha enn


അതേ കരഞ്ഞു കൊണ്ട് ആണെന്ന് തോന്നുന്നു പോസ്റ്റ് ചെയ്*യുന്നത്*

----------


## Iyyer The Great

> അതേ തെരുവ് വിളക്കിനു ഫോറം കേരളയിൽ നല്ല ഓക്ക് ഉണ്ടായിരുന്നു


Multi tracked collections aanu..entha.vende  :Laughing:

----------


## MANNADIAR

> nice aayitt gd ni88 um paranj iyyer ne ottak aaki povenale


Ninde annande padam 64 nilayil pottiyadinde kadi ni theertha pore?? Njangal endu cheyana adinu

----------


## Joe27

> Pulimurugan tvm ethra aanenna paranje..7 kodiyo ...ethu jillayil Ulla tvmil


jilla yil ulla tvmaa nthanu iyyere kili poyaa ikka thirich varum ninga bejaravathe irik.. enn enkilum thirich varum ethra naal orupadu aatum thoopum sahichile eniyum angott sahichek sheelam aayile nthayalum  :Ennekollu:   :Ennekollu:

----------


## Trissur Achayan

> Appo baaki 4 kwadi thallikettiyo
> First day neerali vitta teams thanne ithu chodikkanam...oppam athinu vidaan maathram enthirikkunnu..Annam fortil polum  mukkiya padam


അതെ ഒപ്പം ഏരീസ് പ്ലെക്സിൽ മാത്രം ഇറങ്ങിയുള്ളൂ സിംഗിൾ സ്ക്രീനിൽ ഒക്കെ മാസ്സ് ജോപ്പൻ ആയിരുന്നു.. ഇപ്പോഴും ഓർക്കുന്നു ജോപ്പനും ടിക്കറ്റ്റ് കിട്ടാതെ നിക്കുന്ന ഫാമിലീസ്

----------


## Iyyer The Great

> അതേ കരഞ്ഞു കൊണ്ട് ആണെന്ന് തോന്നുന്നു പോസ്റ്റ് ചെയ്*യുന്നത്*


First day thanne pottiyathinte frustration kondulla karachil aano..  :Ennekollu:

----------


## Trissur Achayan

> Multi tracked collections aanu..entha.vende


അതേ എന്നിട്ടു കളക്ഷൻ കുറവ് ആണല്ലോ..അതോ നിന്റെ കണ്ണു പിടിക്കളേ

----------


## Sidharthan

> അതു മനസ്സിലായില്ലേ ഒപ്പം ഏരീസ് പ്ലെക്സിൽ നിന്നെടുത്ത് ഇക്ക പ്ലക്സിലും കർണിവലിലും ആയി എടുത്തു  
> ഇപ്പൊ കോഴിക്കോട് ഒന്നും പറയുന്നില്ല ഇവർ കാരണം എന്താ ഓപ്പത്തിന്റെ വാലെ കെട്ടാൻ ഇല്ല 160 ,110 ആൻഡ് സൺഡേ 170 ,115 ഉള്ള അപ്സര ഉണ്ടായിട്ടു 120 ,100 റേറ്റിൽ കളിച്ച ഓപ്പത്തിന്റെ വാലെ കെട്ടൻ ഉള്ള.. 
> കോട്ട ആയ കാലിക്കറ്റ് ഇതാണ് അവസ്ഥ പിന്നെ ആണ് ട്രിവാൻഡ്രം


Ikka fortil atha avasta..athum without PVS

Sent from my Lenovo A7020a48 using Tapatalk

----------


## Trissur Achayan

> First day thanne pottiyathinte frustration kondulla karachil aano..


3 എണ്ണം മാസം മാസം കണക്കെ പൊട്ടിച്ചട്ടു ഒരെണ്ണം പൊട്ടിച്ചവനെ കളിയാക്കുന്നു അല്ലെ :(

----------


## sudeepdayal

> nice aayitt gd ni88 um paranj iyyer ne ottak aaki povenale


Naale varumbo ee orotta post ivide kaanilla.. Pinne enthinu.. Pinne innu ningalodu thottu tharunnathil oru sugham.. Paavangale nhangal upadravikkarilla.. Action thriller Neeravi thakarnnathil aliyan Kadum Kai onnum cheyyruth.. Ithu Sheelam aayenn ariyaam.. Ennalum..


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Iyyer The Great

> അതെ ഒപ്പം ഏരീസ് പ്ലെക്സിൽ മാത്രം ഇറങ്ങിയുള്ളൂ സിംഗിൾ സ്ക്രീനിൽ ഒക്കെ മാസ്സ് ജോപ്പൻ ആയിരുന്നു.. ഇപ്പോഴും ഓർക്കുന്നു ജോപ്പനും ടിക്കറ്റ്റ് കിട്ടാതെ നിക്കുന്ന ഫാമിലീസ്


Tvm multiyil mukkiya oppam single screenil kW undakki...onnu pode  :Ennekollu:

----------


## Sidharthan

> ee parayana kottayil annan 7cr adichu ekm il 4 cr um adichu
> ningade kotta enn ningal thanne parayuna clt il 2 cr um adichu mamooty kk aa kottayil 1cr polum illenu orkanam  ...ningal epozhum 2005 il thanne nilpanu aa tym le kadhayum parnaju 1st 1cr kadha... 1cr okke kazhinj 2 to 7 vare adichath lalettan aadeyy  eni bakki ullathum lalettan thanne adikum ...


Ketitile..ente uppapakke Oru aana undarunnu😂

Sent from my Lenovo A7020a48 using Tapatalk

----------


## Trissur Achayan

> Ikka fortil atha avasta..athum without PVS
> 
> Sent from my Lenovo A7020a48 using Tapatalk


ഇപ്പൊ കാലിക്കറ്റ് മിണ്ടാൻ പറ്റാത്ത അവസ്ഥ ആയി.. വേണേൽ ഇവന്മാർ അപ്പുറത്തുള്ള രാമനാട്ടുകര ഒക്കെ എടുത്തു കണക്കിൽ കൂട്ടി ഓപ്പത്തെ മറി കടന്നെന്നു പറയും  :Ennekollu:

----------


## Joe27

> Ninde annande padam 64 nilayil pottiyadinde kadi ni theertha pore?? Njangal endu cheyana adinu


chill mannadiyar chill...nee okke thanne hit enn thalliya masterpiece ne kalum opening und multi il...apo ath ethra nilayil pottiyit undavum...

----------


## Iyyer The Great

> 3 എണ്ണം മാസം മാസം കണക്കെ പൊട്ടിച്ചട്ടു ഒരെണ്ണം പൊട്ടിച്ചവനെ കളിയാക്കുന്നു അല്ലെ :(


Neerali drama and odiyan aano  :Ennekollu:

----------


## Trissur Achayan

> Tvm multiyil mukkiya oppam single screenil kW undakki...onnu pode


അതേ മുക്കി 1 കോടി നേടിയ അബ്രഹാം ആണ് 1.9 കോടി നേടിയ ഓപ്പത്തേക്കാൾ മാസ്സ്  :Laughing:

----------


## sudeepdayal

> Multi tracked collections aanu..entha.vende


Neeravi Multiyil okkeyundo??


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Joe27

> Tvm multiyil mukkiya oppam single screenil kW undakki...onnu pode


tvm aries il 50 laks kittiya ethra mammoty movies und...?

----------


## Iyyer The Great

> chill mannadiyar chill...nee okke thanne hit enn thalliya masterpiece ne kalum opening und multi il...apo ath ethra nilayil pottiyit undavum...


Masterpiece nekaal undo multiyil..ethu vakayil.. Collection illa.. Occupancy aanenkil below streetlights  :Ennekollu:

----------


## Trissur Achayan

> Neerali drama and odiyan aano


ഓൾ റെഡി 3 എണം ആയി ഇനി കുട്ടനാടൻ കഴിന്നു റെസ്റ്റ് edukku വയസ്സ് 68 ആയില്ലേ  :Laughing:

----------


## Sidharthan

> Sheri sir... lalettan ki jai... ee thread onnu ozhinju tharanam... njangal oru cheriya hit aagoshichotte... ningal okke valiya industry hitukar.... onnu ozhinju tharanam


Saukryapedila..choriyumbo orkanam aarunnu..maanthe kittumenne

Sent from my Lenovo A7020a48 using Tapatalk

----------


## Trissur Achayan

> Saukryapedila..choriyumbo orkanam aarunnu..maanthe kittumenne
> 
> Sent from my Lenovo A7020a48 using Tapatalk


ചുമ്മാ അങ്ങു തള്ളിട്ടു പോകാമെന്ന് കരുതി കാണും.  :Ennekollu:

----------


## Iyyer The Great

> tvm aries il 50 laks kittiya ethra mammoty movies und...?


Brahmanda BB oppathekkal tvm multiyil 4 weeksil latest padam eduthittund...Pore  :Laughing:

----------


## Sidharthan

> Lal fans idakkide Rajamanikyam ennu paranhu alambakkanda.. Aa cinema kaanan vannavar Intervalinu Kadala vaangiya Cash enkilum Collection oru Lalettan edukkatte.. Thalli Malarthaathe.. Athu vare namuk Abraham vechu kalikkam..
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Enna...enna thamashayaanne..chiriche paripilakkii.

Sent from my Lenovo A7020a48 using Tapatalk

----------


## sudeepdayal

> Saukryapedila..choriyumbo orkanam aarunnu..maanthe kittumenne
> 
> Sent from my Lenovo A7020a48 using Tapatalk


Neerali threadil ninnanu varunnel Kaalokke kazhuki venam ivide varaan ok?? Veruthe ee thread nattikkaruth..


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Trissur Achayan

> Masterpiece nekaal undo multiyil..ethu vakayil.. Collection illa.. Occupancy aanenkil below streetlights


മാസ്റ്റർ പീസിനെക്കാൾ ഇണ്ടല്ലോ 1971 ബിബി മാസ്റ്റർ പീസ് 5 കോടി അല്ലെ തള്ളി വെച്ചത്

----------


## Joe27

> First day thanne pottiyathinte frustration kondulla karachil aano..


tgf pole nalla thallu thallan nokiyit 3g poyathinu nalla vishamam undale..  :Ennekollu:  tgf kore nokki avasanam vayyil kitti kitit ath nirthi epo aduthathum pokki vannekuvanu  :Laughing:

----------


## MANNADIAR

> Saukryapedila..choriyumbo orkanam aarunnu..maanthe kittumenne
> 
> Sent from my Lenovo A7020a48 using Tapatalk


Epo chorinja karyamado parayunnadu??? 8 masam munpo??? Verudeyallado thande chettande padam ingane pottunne... ipo etrayennamayi adupichu??? 1971, velipadu, villain, neeravi....

----------


## Trissur Achayan

> Neerali threadil ninnanu varunnel Kaalokke kazhuki venam ivide varaan ok?? Veruthe ee thread nattikkaruth..
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


എന്നു ഈ വർഷം 3 എണ്ണം പൊട്ടിച്ച ഇക്ക ഫാൻ ആഹാ

----------


## Iyyer The Great

> ഓൾ റെഡി 3 എണം ആയി ഇനി കുട്ടനാടൻ കഴിന്നു റെസ്റ്റ് edukku വയസ്സ് 68 ആയില്ലേ


Ennu kaviyoor ponnama dupe aavan pattunna look ulla odiyante fan  :Ennekollu:

----------


## Sidharthan

> Ennu flops kaaranam nikkakalli illathaayi forum vittu ippo fakes vazhi thirichu vanna mahaanmaar 😂😂


Ingane oke parayumbo anthassundel athonne teliyikke..Kure aayi kekunnu njan ee forumthinne poyitim Ila..account fakeum alla..kashtam thannedeyy

Sent from my Lenovo A7020a48 using Tapatalk

----------


## Iyyer The Great

> tgf pole nalla thallu thallan nokiyit 3g poyathinu nalla vishamam undale..  tgf kore nokki avasanam vayyil kitti kitit ath nirthi epo aduthathum pokki vannekuvanu


Below streetlights occupancy Ulla mega budget bomb released after 8 months gap..Hmm.. Frustration kaanum  :Ennekollu:

----------


## Trissur Achayan

> Ennu kaviyoor ponnama dupe aavan pattunna look ulla odiyante fan


എന്നു ഡ്യൂപ്പേ വേണ്ടാത്ത ഇക്ക ഫാൻ :ennekkollu:

----------


## Religious monk

> Naale varumbo ee orotta post ivide kaanilla.. Pinne enthinu.. Pinne innu ningalodu thottu tharunnathil oru sugham.. Paavangale nhangal upadravikkarilla.. Action thriller Neeravi thakarnnathil aliyan Kadum Kai onnum cheyyruth.. Ithu Sheelam aayenn ariyaam.. Ennalum..
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Ee varsham 3 bomb pottichitu pidichu nina ningaloke thanna dhairyam mathi ee padam overcome chyn


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## sudeepdayal

Ippozhum 1971 ennokke parayaan ulla aa tholikkatti.. ha ha nhan lalettante last padam ethaanenn aalochichondirikkukaayirunnu


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Sidharthan

> Tracked tvm and carnival onnum njangal edukkoola...😂😂


Ara ee trackiye?😎FK ANO?

Sent from my Lenovo A7020a48 using Tapatalk

----------


## Iyyer The Great

> Ingane oke parayumbo anthassundel athonne teliyikke..Kure aayi kekunnu njan ee forumthinne poyitim Ila..account fakeum alla..kashtam thannedeyy
> 
> Sent from my Lenovo A7020a48 using Tapatalk


Saukaryapedilla theliyikkaan...ingottu choriyumbo maanthum ennalle 😂😂

----------


## Janapriyan

Neerali chathathinte kootta karachil ivide aanallo :Ennekollu:

----------


## AJAY

> Ennu kaviyoor ponnama dupe aavan pattunna look ulla odiyante fan


 :Ennekollu:  :Ennekollu:

----------


## MANNADIAR

> Ingane oke parayumbo anthassundel athonne teliyikke..Kure aayi kekunnu njan ee forumthinne poyitim Ila..account fakeum alla..kashtam thannedeyy
> 
> Sent from my Lenovo A7020a48 using Tapatalk


Ninakariyillel njangalendu cheyana... Kure nanamkettavanmar undarunnu... lalettan nirathi pottichapo olichodi... venel Pazhaya thread eduthu nokkedo

----------


## Joe27

> Brahmanda BB oppathekkal tvm multiyil 4 weeksil latest padam eduthittund...Pore


tvm aries il mammoty de ethoke padam 50 laks eduthitund ennale njan chodichulu..athinu iyyer nthanu engane engum thodathe ulla utharam thannit odunne  :Laughing:

----------


## Trissur Achayan

> Below streetlights occupancy Ulla mega budget bomb released after 8 months gap..Hmm.. Frustration kaanum


അതേ 1 എണ്ണം അല്ലല്ലോ 3  എണ്ണം ആണല്ലോ പ്രായ ബെദ്ധ മാന്യ പുള്ളി തന്നത്

----------


## Iyyer The Great

> Ara ee trackiye?😎FK ANO?
> 
> Sent from my Lenovo A7020a48 using Tapatalk


Alla..Oru lal forum aanu.. Collection illennu kaanikaan...Last collection vannappo kandam vazhi oodi  :Ennekollu:

----------


## Sidharthan

> Endu verupikkalado... oru padam pottiyadinu itrem frustration veno bhai... show a minimum decency


Ila..itrayum expect cheytal Mati..neerali thread koode onne eduthe nokke..adyam ningade aalkare nilakke nirthhee

Sent from my Lenovo A7020a48 using Tapatalk

----------


## MANNADIAR

> Ara ee trackiye?😎FK ANO?
> 
> Sent from my Lenovo A7020a48 using Tapatalk


Allallo, ni trackiyavanmarude kude kudeda chekka, Kure neramayallo kidannu konaykunnu

----------


## Trissur Achayan

> tvm aries il mammoty de ethoke padam 50 laks eduthitund ennale njan chodichulu..athinu iyyer nthanu engane engum thodathe ulla utharam thannit odunne


അതിനു അറിഞ്ഞാൽ അല്ലെ പറയാൻ പറ്റതുള്ളൂ.. ഇതിപ്പോ വെട്ടിച്ചു വെട്ടിച്ചു എന്നു പറഞ്ഞു കാരയാലോ

----------


## Iyyer The Great

> tvm aries il mammoty de ethoke padam 50 laks eduthitund ennale njan chodichulu..athinu iyyer nthanu engane engum thodathe ulla utharam thannit odunne


Ningal entha enthenkilum oru theatre maathram vechaano collection nokkunne...athum all sirnte swantham unni sir nte theatre..Centre collection eduthaal kandam vazhi odumo  :Ennekollu:

----------


## sudeepdayal

1971 and Neerali .. Fansine paranhit karyamilla Iyyere.. This is too much


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## MANNADIAR

> Ila..itrayum expect cheytal Mati..neerali thread koode onne eduthe nokke..adyam ningade aalkare nilakke nirthhee
> 
> Sent from my Lenovo A7020a48 using Tapatalk


Ni tgf mudal undakkan thudangiyadalle... ennittu aano dialogue adikunne.... masterpiece street lights parole uncle naalu padathil chorinjitum ninde kadi theernillel adu pakarathinu pakaram allalo sidhartha... vere rogamalle adu

----------


## Iyyer The Great

> അതേ 1 എണ്ണം അല്ലല്ലോ 3  എണ്ണം ആണല്ലോ പ്രായ ബെദ്ധ മാന്യ പുള്ളി തന്നത്


Villain Neerali Odiyan...Mega budget bombs..ithalle  :Ennekollu:

----------


## Trissur Achayan

> Ila..itrayum expect cheytal Mati..neerali thread koode onne eduthe nokke..adyam ningade aalkare nilakke nirthhee
> 
> Sent from my Lenovo A7020a48 using Tapatalk


തീയേറ്ററുകൾ ഒക്കെ ഇത്ര കൂട്ടിയാട്ടും ഈ കാലഘട്ടത്തിലും തീയേറ്ററുകൾ കുറവായ ടൈമിലും ലക്ഷാപ്രഭു ആയതു ഇക്ക മാത്രം ആകും :emnekollu:

----------


## sudeepdayal

Neerali Multiyil okkeyundo?? Aarum paranhilla..


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Joe27

> Ninakariyillel njangalendu cheyana... Kure nanamkettavanmar undarunnu... lalettan nirathi pottichapo olichodi... venel Pazhaya thread eduthu nokkedo


nthinada engane nuna parayune...evde ulla chilarde chettatharam kondale avar poye nanam ulla kond murugan poloru brahmand ih vanitum avar engott vanila..

----------


## Trissur Achayan

> Villain Neerali Odiyan...Mega budget bombs..ithalle


അതിപ്പോ ഇക്കാടെ പഡേങ്ങളിൽ ഇക്കാക്കി പരിപ്പ്പ്*വടേം.ചായേം ആണല്ലോ..  :Ennekollu:

----------


## Iyyer The Great

> തീയേറ്ററുകൾ ഒക്കെ ഇത്ര കൂട്ടിയാട്ടും ഈ കാലഘട്ടത്തിലും തീയേറ്ററുകൾ കുറവായ ടൈമിലും ലക്ഷാപ്രഭു ആയതു ഇക്ക മാത്രം ആകും :emnekollu:


Pichum peyum thudangiyo..ithethu bhasha  :Laughing:

----------


## Iyyer The Great

> അതിപ്പോ ഇക്കാടെ പഡേങ്ങളിൽ ഇക്കാക്കി പരിപ്പ്പ്*വടേം.ചായേം ആണല്ലോ..


Parippuvada bombs better than high budget atom bombs  :Ennekollu:

----------


## MANNADIAR

> nthinada engane nuna parayune...evde ulla chilarde chettatharam kondale avar poye nanam ulla kond murugan poloru brahmand ih vanitum avar engott vanila..


Endoru mandanado, thaan ivide kidannu endu chettatharam kanichalum njan forum vittu pokanda karyamundo???

----------


## Iyyer The Great

> nthinada engane nuna parayune...evde ulla chilarde chettatharam kondale avar poye nanam ulla kond murugan poloru brahmand ih vanitum avar engott vanila..


Poyavare paranjappo kondu..athenganaa...Fake aayalum parayunnath orale thanneyalle...Kollum.  :Laughing:

----------


## Joe27

> Villain Neerali Odiyan...Mega budget bombs..ithalle


ee yr thanne epo 4 bomb aayile bomber fane..iyerde sammanila thetti odiyan irangumbol parayan pattila enn ariyavuna kond epozhe irangatha padam bomb aaki...

----------


## Sidharthan

> അതെ ഒപ്പം ഏരീസ് പ്ലെക്സിൽ മാത്രം ഇറങ്ങിയുള്ളൂ സിംഗിൾ സ്ക്രീനിൽ ഒക്കെ മാസ്സ് ജോപ്പൻ ആയിരുന്നു.. ഇപ്പോഴും ഓർക്കുന്നു ജോപ്പനും ടിക്കറ്റ്റ് കിട്ടാതെ നിക്കുന്ന ഫാമിലീസ്


Ya..njanum nalla vykatamayi orkunnu😌

Sent from my Lenovo A7020a48 using Tapatalk

----------


## Trissur Achayan

> Parippuvada bombs better than high budget atom bombs


അതേ3 എണ്ണം വന്നതും പോയതും അറിഞ്ഞില്ല.. പിന്നെ ബെസ്റ്റ് ആക്ടർനു ശേഷം ഇപ്പോഴാണല്ലോ പടം ഹിറ്റ് ആകുന്നതും  :Ennekollu:

----------


## MANNADIAR

Atom bomb Alla... ipozhalle karyam pudiya kittiye.... angane colonel aakiyadu indiakarku satrukkale pedipikkana.... the real hydrogen bomb star....

----------


## Trissur Achayan

> Ya..njanum nalla vykatamayi orkunnu😌
> 
> Sent from my Lenovo A7020a48 using Tapatalk


ജോപ്പന്റെ ബാക്കി ആളുകൾ കേറി കണ്ടത് കൊണ്ടു നമുക്കൊരു ഹിറ്റ് കിട്ടി

----------


## Iyyer The Great

> Neerali Multiyil okkeyundo?? Aarum paranhilla..
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Und.. Mega budget movie after 8 months gap..Solo release first day..ennittu vannappo occupancy below ikka's parippuvadas  :Ennekollu:

----------


## Joe27

> Poyavare paranjappo kondu..athenganaa...Fake aayalum parayunnath orale thanneyalle...Kollum.


iyere parayan onnum kittanilel mindand poyi kidan uranganam...allathe vayyil pazham vech samsarikaruth  :Ennekollu:   :Ennekollu:

----------


## Trissur Achayan

> Atom bomb Alla... ipozhalle karyam pudiya kittiye.... angane colonel aakiyadu indiakarku satrukkale pedipikkana.... the real hydrogen bomb star....


അതാണോ ഈ വർഷം ആധ്യമേ 3 എണ്ണം പൊട്ടിച്ചത്

----------


## Sidharthan

> Brahmanda BB oppathekkal tvm multiyil 4 weeksil latest padam eduthittund...Pore


?a source koode onne paranje..fk angeekarikunna source

Sent from my Lenovo A7020a48 using Tapatalk

----------


## Iyyer The Great

> Atom bomb Alla... ipozhalle karyam pudiya kittiye.... angane colonel aakiyadu indiakarku satrukkale pedipikkana.... the real hydrogen bomb star....


Lakshaprabhu ennu vilcihu ikkaye choriyunna Lt colonel atom bomb star fans  :Ennekollu:

----------


## MANNADIAR

> Poyavare paranjappo kondu..athenganaa...Fake aayalum parayunnath orale thanneyalle...Kollum.


Avan parayunna kettal thonnum, ividunnu aarandu poyavavanmarude veetil keri thalli odichadanennu

----------


## Trissur Achayan

> Und.. Mega budget movie after 8 months gap..Solo release first day..ennittu vannappo occupancy below ikka's parippuvadas


അതേ കളക്ഷൻ കൂടുതലും  :Ennekollu:

----------


## Sidharthan

> Neerali threadil ninnanu varunnel Kaalokke kazhuki venam ivide varaan ok?? Veruthe ee thread nattikkaruth..
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Naariya thread ini naatikano😂

Sent from my Lenovo A7020a48 using Tapatalk

----------


## Joe27

> Und.. Mega budget movie after 8 months gap..Solo release first day..ennittu vannappo occupancy below ikka's parippuvadas


kodum hype aayi 1st day record enn thalliya masterpiece ne kaal occupancy und  :Ennekollu:   :Ennekollu:  eni 10 minute thekk iyyer mindula  :Laugh:

----------


## Trissur Achayan

> ?a source koode onne paranje..fk angeekarikunna source
> 
> Sent from my Lenovo A7020a48 using Tapatalk


ആ സോഴ്സ് ഞാൻ തന്നെ  :Ennekollu:

----------


## Iyyer The Great

> iyere parayan onnum kittanilel mindand poyi kidan uranganam...allathe vayyil pazham vech samsarikaruth


Ekm kavithede kadha parayamennu paranja thaan ath aadyam para..ennalalle marupadi parayaam pattu  :Ennekollu:

----------


## Trissur Achayan

> kodum hype aayi 1st day record enn thalliya masterpiece ne kaal occupancy und   eni 10 minute thekk iyyer mindula


 :Ennekollu:

----------


## MANNADIAR

> അതാണോ ഈ വർഷം ആധ്യമേ 3 എണ്ണം പൊട്ടിച്ചത്


Ayyo, adokke verum pottasukalalle.... ningade Annan pottikunnadalle ulagam kidungunna hydrogen bombs... HB Star lalettan.... lf colonel hydrogen bomber lalettan

----------


## Joe27

> ?a source koode onne paranje..fk angeekarikunna source
> 
> Sent from my Lenovo A7020a48 using Tapatalk


iyyer de source vietnam colony le sankaradi de source pole aanu kili poya item aanu  :Ennekollu:   :Ennekollu:

----------


## sudeepdayal

> Naariya thread ini naatikano😂
> 
> Sent from my Lenovo A7020a48 using Tapatalk


Aah athum sathyam ningalokke ivide vannille 😂😂😂😂😂😂😂😂


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Trissur Achayan

> Avan parayunna kettal thonnum, ividunnu aarandu poyavavanmarude veetil keri thalli odichadanennu


കൂൾ ആയെ മനാടിയരെ

----------


## Iyyer The Great

> kodum hype aayi 1st day record enn thalliya masterpiece ne kaal occupancy und   eni 10 minute thekk iyyer mindula


1280 show kalicha masterpiece nu occupancy record aano ulle.. Collection alle.. Occupancy first ennu aarenkilum paranjo  :Ennekollu:

----------


## Sidharthan

> Alla..Oru lal forum aanu.. Collection illennu kaanikaan...Last collection vannappo kandam vazhi oodi


Aha..athoke ivde edukuo..fk angeekarikunna collections edukaam namukke😌

Sent from my Lenovo A7020a48 using Tapatalk

----------


## sudeepdayal

> kodum hype aayi 1st day record enn thalliya masterpiece ne kaal occupancy und   eni 10 minute thekk iyyer mindula


Masterpiece first day Collection I think Neeravi mothathil collect cheyyilla..


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Sidharthan

> Allallo, ni trackiyavanmarude kude kudeda chekka, Kure neramayallo kidannu konaykunnu


Ee Chettan emotional aayi..njan nirthii

Sent from my Lenovo A7020a48 using Tapatalk

----------


## Trissur Achayan

> Ayyo, adokke verum pottasukalalle.... ningade Annan pottikunnadalle ulagam kidungunna hydrogen bombs... HB Star lalettan.... lf colonel hydrogen bomber lalettan


അതേ ഇക്ക പൊട്ടിച്ചതന്റെ ഒക്കെ ലൈഫ് ടൈം ലാലേട്ടൻ 1 ദിവസം കൊണ്ട് എടുക്കും അതല്ലേ ഉദ്ദേശിച്ചത്..

----------


## Religious monk

> Parippuvada bombs better than high budget atom bombs


Puli irangi high budget irakiyalum thirichu pidikamenu proove chythapol alle ivduyulla mattulla teamsinu high budgt films announce chyn  confidence kitye
Lakshaprabhu aya ikka vechu high budgt pidichal thirichu kittilenu producrs thoniyakond avum paripuvada set upil othungithu 
Alle bgrade kanji mamankam set up il irangum

 :Laughing:   :Laughing:  ikkaku high bdgt tms kittathathinu nammal nthu chyana


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Iyyer The Great

> iyyer de source vietnam colony le sankaradi de source pole aanu kili poya item aanu





> ആ സോഴ്സ് ഞാൻ തന്നെ





> ?a source koode onne paranje..fk angeekarikunna source
> 
> Sent from my Lenovo A7020a48 using Tapatalk


Etho oola forum aanu..ikka padam aayathuKond kurakuvalle ullu  :Ennekollu: 
Source Ulla collection maathram vishwasikkunnavar  :Ennekollu:

----------


## Joe27

> Ayyo, adokke verum pottasukalalle.... ningade Annan pottikunnadalle ulagam kidungunna hydrogen bombs... HB Star lalettan.... lf colonel hydrogen bomber lalettan


apo kazhinja 8 varsham aayi edam valam nokathe pottikuna bomber ikka ne nth perittu vlikanam mannadiyar thanne oru peru kand pidich odi vaa  :Ennekollu:   :Ennekollu:

----------


## MANNADIAR

> കൂൾ ആയെ മനാടിയരെ


Endado paranjadil thettu??? Ningal ivide chettatharam katti ennu paranju njan forum vittu pokanda karyamundo

----------


## Sidharthan

> Ni tgf mudal undakkan thudangiyadalle... ennittu aano dialogue adikunne.... masterpiece street lights parole uncle naalu padathil chorinjitum ninde kadi theernillel adu pakarathinu pakaram allalo sidhartha... vere rogamalle adu


Aha..nalla bhasha shudhi..Kadi maaritila..enthu cheyyum🤔

Sent from my Lenovo A7020a48 using Tapatalk

----------


## Trissur Achayan

> Puli irangi high budget irakiyalum thirichu pidikamenu proove chythapol alle ivduyulla mattulla teamsinu high budgt films announce chyn  confidence kitye
> Lakshaprabhu aya ikka vechu high budgt pidichal thirichu kittilenu producrs thoniyakond avum paripuvada set upil othungithu 
> Alle bgrade kanji mamankam set up il irangum
> 
>   ikkaku high bdgt tms kittathathinu nammal nthu chyana
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


അതിനു ഇക്കാടെ ഹൈ ബഡ്ജറ്റ്  ഇപ്പോഴും 10 ,12 കോടി ഒക്കെ അല്ലെ പടം ഇറങ്ങി സെക്കൻഡ് വീക്ക് ഇവിടെ കരച്ചിൽ ശക്തി കൂടുമ്പോ കുറച്ചൂടെ കുറയും

----------


## Iyyer The Great

> iyyer de source vietnam colony le sankaradi de source pole aanu kili poya item aanu





> ആ സോഴ്സ് ഞാൻ തന്നെ





> Puli irangi high budget irakiyalum thirichu pidikamenu proove chythapol alle ivduyulla mattulla teamsinu high budgt films announce chyn  confidence kitye
> Lakshaprabhu aya ikka vechu high budgt pidichal thirichu kittilenu producrs thoniyakond avum paripuvada set upil othungithu 
> Alle bgrade kanji mamankam set up il irangum
> 
>   ikkaku high bdgt tms kittathathinu nammal nthu chyana
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


10 high budget orennam clicked..baaki 10 before and after atom bombs  :Ennekollu:

----------


## Trissur Achayan

> Etho oola forum aanu..ikka padam aayathuKond kurakuvalle ullu 
> Source Ulla collection maathram vishwasikkunnavar


പാവം വല്ലാതെ വിങ്ങി പൊട്ടുന്നു

----------


## MANNADIAR

> Aha..nalla bhasha shudhi..Kadi maaritila..enthu cheyyum🤔
> 
> Sent from my Lenovo A7020a48 using Tapatalk


Onnum cheyenda... padangal angottum ingottum varum... adorthal madi... thaan okke oru psu jolikkaranalle, adinde oru andassu kanumennu vijarichu

----------


## Trissur Achayan

> 10 high budget orennam clicked..baaki 10 before and after atom bombs


ഇക്കാടെ പിന്നെ എല്ലാം ഹിറ്റ്  :Ennekollu:

----------


## sudeepdayal

Appo Lal fans onnum pinangi povaruth .. Neerali complete Aavi aavunnath vare ningale nhangalk venam.. Chettan ippo kurach busy aanu..


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Iyyer The Great

> ഇക്കാടെ പിന്നെ എല്ലാം ഹിറ്റ്


Alla.. pakshe atom.bombs alla..  :Ennekollu:

----------


## MANNADIAR

> പാവം വല്ലാതെ വിങ്ങി പൊട്ടുന്നു


Adaaranennu innu sheriku manasilavunundu... vingipottal allalo, neeravi stars pottikarayuvalle

----------


## Iyyer The Great

> പാവം വല്ലാതെ വിങ്ങി പൊട്ടുന്നു


8 maasam koodi vannath big budget atom bomb aayal aarayaalum vingipottum..Control cheyyaan para  :Laughing:

----------


## Trissur Achayan

> Alla.. pakshe atom.bombs alla..


നാടൻ ഗുണ്ട് അല്ലെ.. പ്രായം ആയത് കൊണ്ട് മാർക്കറ്റ് ഉണ്ടാകില്ല പാവം  :Laughing:

----------


## Joe27

> Masterpiece first day Collection I think Neeravi mothathil collect cheyyilla..
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


gd ni88 paranj poyathanalo iyyer de karachil te oocha kettu odi vannath aano  :Ennekollu:

----------


## Sidharthan

> കൂൾ ആയെ മനാടിയരെ


Mannadiyar emotional aayi..enike namude emotional thriller villain orma varunnu😀😷

Sent from my Lenovo A7020a48 using Tapatalk

----------


## Iyyer The Great

> നാടൻ ഗുണ്ട് അല്ലെ.. പ്രായം ആയത് കൊണ്ട് മാർക്കറ്റ് ഉണ്ടാകില്ല പാവം


Nadan gund alla.. International atom bomb made by French team and Peter hein  :Ennekollu:

----------


## Trissur Achayan

> 8 maasam koodi vannath big budget atom bomb aayal aarayaalum vingipottum..Control cheyyaan para


അതേ പ്രത്യേകിച്ചു IH ഒക്കെ കിട്ടുമ്പോ ഇവിടുന്നു മുങ്ങുമ്പോ..ആദ്യം നീ 14ൽ പിന്നെ 16ൽ ലമ്മ ഭാഗ്യം ഉണ്ടേൽ 18ലും മുങാ  :Ennekollu:

----------


## MANNADIAR

> Mannadiyar emotional aayi..enike namude emotional thriller villain orma varunnu😀😷
> 
> Sent from my Lenovo A7020a48 using Tapatalk


Ormipikkalle ponne, the 16 crore collected mega hit of hydrogen bomber colonel sir

----------


## sudeepdayal

> Alla.. pakshe atom.bombs alla..


1971 okke athu vicharicha result thannu.. Atom bomb okke yudhathinte baagam alle.. Iniyum vanna mathiyayirunnu Major Mahadevan chettan.. Pattumenkil oru comedy series thanne irakkanam Mahadevante..


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Trissur Achayan

> Nadan gund alla.. International atom bomb made by French team and Peter hein


ഇക്കാക്കു പിന്നെ തരാൻ ആരുമില്ല തഗ് ആയത് കൊണ്ട് സ്വയം അങ്ങു പെടക്കും  :Ennekollu:

----------


## Iyyer The Great

> gd ni88 paranj poyathanalo iyyer de karachil te oocha kettu odi vannath aano


Parayaan pattille..pinangi poyal chilappo kollangal kazhinju fake aayitte varuu..unnikal ivide thanne undo ennu nokkanamallo  :Laughing:

----------


## Trissur Achayan

> Mannadiyar emotional aayi..enike namude emotional thriller villain orma varunnu😀😷
> 
> Sent from my Lenovo A7020a48 using Tapatalk


ചില്ല് ആകാൻ പറ..

----------


## Sidharthan

> Onnum cheyenda... padangal angottum ingottum varum... adorthal madi... thaan okke oru psu jolikkaranalle, adinde oru andassu kanumennu vijarichu


Aah..kurache anthasee kurava Chetta...Oru fightum initiate cheyte poyitilla..ingotte choriyaan vannal maanthum..Kadi terum vare maanthumm

Sent from my Lenovo A7020a48 using Tapatalk

----------


## MANNADIAR

> Nadan gund alla.. International atom bomb made by French team and Peter hein


Adeyade, hydrogen bombil Peter hein puli, magic 30 kodi Budget ellam cherthu puzhungi pottikkum... fansinde annakkil kidannu nalla vedippayi pottum

----------


## sudeepdayal

> Mannadiyar emotional aayi..enike namude emotional thriller villain orma varunnu😀😷
> 
> Sent from my Lenovo A7020a48 using Tapatalk


Ha ha angane oru padam koodi undayirunnalle.. Appo ee varsham ithu ethra padamaade..


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Iyyer The Great

> ഇക്കാക്കു പിന്നെ തരാൻ ആരുമില്ല തഗ് ആയത് കൊണ്ട് സ്വയം അങ്ങു പെടക്കും


Athukondaanallo swantham drivere vech atom bombs irakkunnathu  :Ennekollu:

----------


## Joe27

> Onnum cheyenda... padangal angottum ingottum varum... adorthal madi... thaan okke oru psu jolikkaranalle, adinde oru andassu kanumennu vijarichu


thaan nthinado ee pathirathri ethra emotional aavune..manadiyar onnum illelum kshetriyan alle engane ang mongathado.  :Laugh:  nammade mekkit kayariyal thirich angott athinte path iratti aayi kittum ath ang manasilakuka...alathe mongitt karyamila...

----------


## Trissur Achayan

> Ha ha angane oru padam koodi undayirunnalle.. Appo ee varsham ithu ethra padamaade..
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


ഇപ്പൊ തന്നെ3 എണ്ണം ആയി

----------


## MANNADIAR

> Aah..kurache anthasee kurava Chetta...Oru fightum initiate cheyte poyitilla..ingotte choriyaan vannal maanthum..Kadi terum vare maanthumm
> 
> Sent from my Lenovo A7020a48 using Tapatalk


Adu mnasilayado.... innu sheriku manasilayi... adu kondu njanum maandan theerumanichu

----------


## Iyyer The Great

> ചില്ല് ആകാൻ പറ..


Athokke kandaal aarum emotional aakum.. chillum glassum onnum nadakkilla  :Laughing:

----------


## Trissur Achayan

> Athukondaanallo swantham drivere vech atom bombs irakkunnathu


ആ കാര്യത്തിലും ഇക്ക തഗ് ആണല്ലോമ്മ  :Ennekollu:

----------


## Joe27

> Adeyade, hydrogen bombil Peter hein puli, magic 30 kodi Budget ellam cherthu puzhungi pottikkum... fansinde annakkil kidannu nalla vedippayi pottum


puli thannath okke angane petten marakan pattula alle athoru vingal aayi manasil ang kidakum alle  :Ennekollu:

----------


## MANNADIAR

> thaan nthinado ee pathirathri ethra emotional aavune..manadiyar onnum illelum kshetriyan alle engane ang mongathado.  nammade mekkit kayariyal thirich angott athinte path iratti aayi kittum ath ang manasilakuka...alathe mongitt karyamila...


Neeravi pottiyasinde annu thanne threadil keriya ningal aanu monginnadu ennu manasilavanjottano ado abhinayikunnadano

----------


## Iyyer The Great

> ഇപ്പൊ തന്നെ3 എണ്ണം ആയി


Shooting kazhinja odiyan drama plus innathe atom bomb ... Correct...3  :Ennekollu:

----------


## Sidharthan

> Adu mnasilayado.... innu sheriku manasilayi... adu kondu njanum maandan theerumanichu


Ravle thottulla neerali thread onne Keri nokke..ennite vaa...

Sent from my Lenovo A7020a48 using Tapatalk

----------


## Joe27

> Parayaan pattille..pinangi poyal chilappo kollangal kazhinju fake aayitte varuu..unnikal ivide thanne undo ennu nokkanamallo


iyyer ee fake vittile...aa vayyile pazham onn thuppi kala apo vere nthelum okke parayan kittum  :Ennekollu:   :Ennekollu:

----------


## MANNADIAR

> puli thannath okke angane petten marakan pattula alle athoru vingal aayi manasil ang kidakum alle


Ayyo, puli okke nalla kidukkan industry hit anennu sammadikkan oru madiyumilla... njan pralayam Chettan fanalla

----------


## Trissur Achayan

> Shooting kazhinja odiyan drama plus innathe atom bomb ... Correct...3


സ്വന്തം സ്റ്റാറിന്റെ ലാസ്റ്റ് 3 എണ്ണം ഇത്ര പെട്ടെന്ന് മറന്നോ  :Ennekollu:

----------


## Trissur Achayan

> iyyer ee fake vittile...aa vayyile pazham onn thuppi kala apo vere nthelum okke parayan kittum


 :Ennekollu:

----------


## Trissur Achayan

> Ayyo, puli okke nalla kidukkan industry hit anennu sammadikkan oru madiyumilla... njan pralayam Chettan fanalla


മടിക്കണം മച്ചാ അബ്രഹാം ജൂണിൽ വന്ന പോലെ ഒരു പുലിയും വന്നാട്ടില്ല

----------


## Religious monk

> Adeyade, hydrogen bombil Peter hein puli, magic 30 kodi Budget ellam cherthu puzhungi pottikkum... fansinde annakkil kidannu nalla vedippayi pottum


Irangan pokuna padam pottikan nadakuna chettanano sidharthaneyoke maryadha anthassu padipikkan nadakune
Ithuvare chettan decent ana njn karuthiye
Ejjathi Kuru pottala pazhuth alinju nattichallo


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## MANNADIAR

> Ravle thottulla neerali thread onne Keri nokke..ennite vaa...
> 
> Sent from my Lenovo A7020a48 using Tapatalk


Njan keri nokiyadanu bhai... oru purposeful chori njan kandilla... njanum bankilanu work cheyunne... time kittiyapozhoke keri nokki

----------


## Joe27

> Neeravi pottiyasinde annu thanne threadil keriya ningal aanu monginnadu ennu manasilavanjottano ado abhinayikunnadano


ningal ee padathinte karyam paryumbol ath parayuka alathe eth pole ulla lottu loduk hits okke vech njangade big hits aayit compare cheyan vannal prathikarikum athinu engane mongitt karyam illa alel ningade kayyil thirich paryan nthelum venam...eth onnum illa ennalo veluvilik oru kuravum illa  :Ennekollu:  angott centrewise collection chodichal vayyil pazham thalli irikem cheyumm...

----------


## Trissur Achayan

> Irangan pokuna padam pottikan nadakuna chettanano sidharthaneyoke maryadha anthassu padipikkan nadakune
> Ithuvare chettan decent ana njn karuthiye
> Ejjathi Kuru pottala pazhuth alinju nattichallo
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


അതിപ്പോ ih കാര്യം ഒക്കെ പറയുമ്പോ പൊട്ടുല്ലെ ..അത് ഹിറ്റ് തന്നെ rare കേസ് ആയവർക്ക്  :Ennekollu:

----------


## MANNADIAR

> Irangan pokuna padam pottikan nadakuna chettanano sidharthaneyoke maryadha anthassu padipikkan nadakune
> Ithuvare chettan decent ana njn karuthiye
> Ejjathi Kuru pottala pazhuth alinju nattichallo
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Ningal ee threadil itrayum neram kanichadinepatti onnum thonunille

----------


## Joe27

> Njan keri nokiyadanu bhai... oru purposeful chori njan kandilla... njanum bankilanu work cheyunne... time kittiyapozhoke keri nokki


kanulla ath onnum thaan kanilla apo pinne ethum ang kandila enn vechal mathi...

----------


## Sidharthan

> Njan keri nokiyadanu bhai... oru purposeful chori njan kandilla... njanum bankilanu work cheyunne... time kittiyapozhoke keri nokki


 Ravle fans show cancel aayonde 11:30kke Padam kanditte njnum officil keriyate...Tym kitiyallo keriyapozhokke chori..?a chori Oru ikka threadil aarunel etra ban kandene.. achotty and teams kaaniche kootiyate oke kanditte mindatirikaan patila..athipo anathasse kuravanel angane..alenkil samskara shunyatha enkil angane..

Sent from my Lenovo A7020a48 using Tapatalk

----------


## MANNADIAR

> ningal ee padathinte karyam paryumbol ath parayuka alathe eth pole ulla lottu loduk hits okke vech njangade big hits aayit compare cheyan vannal prathikarikum athinu engane mongitt karyam illa alel ningade kayyil thirich paryan nthelum venam...eth onnum illa ennalo veluvilik oru kuravum illa  angott centrewise collection chodichal vayyil pazham thalli irikem cheyumm...


Thanikku reply illa... lokathu Annan padam matrame collect cheyullu ennu viswasichalpinne endu cheyana

----------


## Trissur Achayan

> Ningal ee threadil itrayum neram kanichadinepatti onnum thonunille


ചുമ്മാ തള്ളി തള്ളി കളിച് ഞ്ഞിങ്ങൾക്ക് തന്നെ മടുക്കുന്നില്ലമ്മ ജസ്റ്റ് ഓപ്പത്തിന്റെ കളക്ഷൻ എവിടെ ഒക്കെ ഞിങ്ങളുടെ ജൂണ് ih അബ്രഹാം മറി കടന്നു എന്നു ചോദിച്ചു അതു ഇത്ര വലിയ തെറ്റ് ആണോ

----------


## MANNADIAR

> ചുമ്മാ തള്ളി തള്ളി കളിച് ഞ്ഞിങ്ങൾക്ക് തന്നെ മടുക്കുന്നില്ലമ്മ ജസ്റ്റ് ഓപ്പത്തിന്റെ കളക്ഷൻ എവിടെ ഒക്കെ ഞിങ്ങളുടെ ജൂണ് ih അബ്രഹാം മറി കടന്നു എന്നു ചോദിച്ചു അതു ഇത്ര വലിയ തെറ്റ് ആണോ


Oh, adu marannu... ningal thallarillallo... specifically oppam

----------


## Religious monk

> Ningal ee threadil itrayum neram kanichadinepatti onnum thonunille


Njn ee thread night il alle vanna inu ravile thudangithalle ikka fansinte kala parupadikal
Ee varshm irangi bomb aya parole,sl, uncle frst day pages poyi nokk ivduthe 3 or 4 matramulla lal fans manyatha avde kanam
Lal films release avumbol matram kanarulla sthiram kalaparupadiyalle ee chorichilum collection fightmm

Mindathirikunavante Vayil kambitu kuthan vanna thirichu parayum atreyullu...



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Joe27

iyyer also kandam vazhi odi eni melaal oppam okke ayitt compare cheyan vannal aanu ...aadhyam aadhi athu kazhinj order il varanam enitt oppam okke aayitt pidikam...

----------


## Sidharthan

Thudanngi vecha postukal oke kaane adyam...angotte chorinje vannathalla

Sent from my Lenovo A7020a48 using Tapatalk

----------


## Joe27

> Oh, adu marannu... ningal thallarillallo... specifically oppam


enkil ninga para oppam thinte ethoke centre le clction as vettichu....iyyer nodu eth chodichitt iyyer nu utharam illa urund kalich odi sudeep num utharam illa ningalk enkilum ariyamenkil parayu....

----------


## Iyyer The Great

> iyyer also kandam vazhi odi eni melaal oppam okke ayitt compare cheyan vannal aanu ...aadhyam aadhi athu kazhinj order il varanam enitt oppam okke aayitt pidikam...


Aadyam kandam vazhi..pinnebpanchayath round vazhi..
First weeksil aadhi cross cheythu.. angane order il vannittu thanne aanu oppam kadannath...chettan chellu..Kure aayi..  :Laughing:

----------


## Joe27

> Thudanngi vecha postukal oke kaane adyam...angotte chorinje vannathalla
> 
> Sent from my Lenovo A7020a48 using Tapatalk


athonnum mannadiyar kanila...kandalum chori aayit thonnila..nammade vayyil kollitt kuthit vayar nirach vangiyapol avanmar manadiyar ne ottak aaki odi....mannadiyar aanel senti adi yum....

----------


## Iyyer The Great

> enkil ninga para oppam thinte ethoke centre le clction as vettichu....iyyer nodu eth chodichitt iyyer nu utharam illa urund kalich odi sudeep num utharam illa ningalk enkilum ariyamenkil parayu....


To be serious..Tracked collection maathram eduthaal..
Tracked collection TVM il vettichu...All multis together..oru centre il ulla multis motham aanallo edukkendathu..
Ekm il vettichilla..But oppam has cinepolis advantage whereas AS has untracked multiplexes where it played record shows...Total collection including Single screen AS aanu above..
CLT ithuvare aduthethiyitilla..Final run kazhinju parayaam..

----------


## wayanadan

:Race:  :Race:

----------


## Joe27

> Aadyam kandam vazhi..pinnebpanchayath round vazhi..
> First weeksil aadhi cross cheythu.. angane order il vannittu thanne aanu oppam kadannath...chettan chellu..Kure aayi..


iyyer te 100 page itta note bookil aadhi cross aayi ennum paranj ezhuthiyal cross aako illalo :Ennekollu:  athinu proof vende atleast multi enkilum cross cheyth kanikk aa chekkante 1st padam aanu ath polum vettikan pattanila enn paranjal...ayye nanakedu  :Ennekollu:

----------


## Iyyer The Great

Ithokke orazcha munne ivide debate cheythathaanu...ororutharu varumbalum veendum veendum same kaaryam repeat cheyyaan ivde aarrkkum vattilla..  :Laughing:

----------


## Iyyer The Great

> Thudanngi vecha postukal oke kaane adyam...angotte chorinje vannathalla
> 
> Sent from my Lenovo A7020a48 using Tapatalk


Appo paathirathri prathikaram cheyyaan vannathaanu...aadyame parayande..veruthe kaaryamaayittulla reply okke ittu time kalanu..pinne choriyum maanthalum  :Laughing:

----------


## Joe27

> To be serious..Tracked collection maathram eduthaal..
> Tracked collection TVM il vettichu...All multis together..oru centre il ulla multis motham aanallo edukkendathu..
> Ekm il vettichilla..But oppam has cinepolis advantage whereas AS has untracked multiplexes where it played record shows...Total collection including Single screen AS aanu above..
> CLT ithuvare aduthethiyitilla..Final run kazhinju parayaam..


appo iyyer thNne parayunu ekm vettichitila ennum clt aduth ethiyitila ennum tvm ellam multi koodi kuttiyal vettikum ennum...ethil ninn thanne ellarkum utharam kittiyalo apo aadhyam ethokke vettikatte enitt veera vadham muzhakk ok  :Laughing:

----------


## Iyyer The Great

> appo iyyer thNne parayunu ekm vettichitila ennum clt aduth ethiyitila ennum tvm ellam multi koodi kuttiyal vettikum ennum...ethil ninn thanne ellarkum utharam kittiyalo apo aadhyam ethokke vettikatte enitt veera vadham muzhakk ok


Ekm tracked vettichitilla...because AS nalla oru portion is in new multis that are untracked..athinu..overall centre collection AS thanne munnil ennalle paranje..

TVM also overall centre tracked and total AS munnil ennum..

Utharam kittendavarkk kittate..Joe poyi neeralide kaaryam nokk  :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## Sidharthan

> To be serious..Tracked collection maathram eduthaal..
> Tracked collection TVM il vettichu...All multis together..oru centre il ulla multis motham aanallo edukkendathu..
> Ekm il vettichilla..But oppam has cinepolis advantage whereas AS has untracked multiplexes where it played record shows...Total collection including Single screen AS aanu above..
> CLT ithuvare aduthethiyitilla..Final run kazhinju parayaam..


To be frank,
Tvmil Itengane Seri aavum?oppam tymil carnival illa..aake ulate Aries..so Aries veche matram track cheyunathe Seri alla..sammatikunnu..bt tracked veche Oru analyse patila avde..pinne argumentayi tracked matram Tvm vettichu enne sammatichal ?a same tracked Ekm edutal oppam 1cr lead varum...ethu vakupil aane single screen advantage parayunate?... centre gross ariyaathae athum nadapilla..Athe epo crct ariyan vazhi ilalo..
Aake compare cheyaam kazhiyunate Calicut ane..athum oppam tymil tkt rate kuravulla Radha matram kaliche aane 1.11cr edutate..athum 5th wk 13lakhs oke vannu..also it played IN PVS..avde Abraham evde nilkunnu..so ee parayunate accept cheyyaan paadanee

Sent from my Lenovo A7020a48 using Tapatalk

----------


## Iyyer The Great

> To be frank,
> Tvmil Itengane Seri aavum?oppam tymil carnival illa..aake ulate Aries..so Aries veche matram track cheyunathe Seri alla..sammatikunnu..bt tracked veche Oru analyse patila avde..pinne argumentayi tracked matram Tvm vettichu enne sammatichal ?a same tracked Ekm edutal oppam 1cr lead varum...ethu vakupil aane single screen advantage parayunate?... centre gross ariyaathae athum nadapilla..Athe epo crct ariyan vazhi ilalo..
> Aake compare cheyaam kazhiyunate Calicut ane..athum oppam tymil tkt rate kuravulla Radha matram kaliche aane 1.11cr edutate..athum 5th wk 13lakhs oke vannu..also it played IN PVS..avde Abraham evde nilkunnu..so ee parayunate accept cheyyaan paadanee
> 
> Sent from my Lenovo A7020a48 using Tapatalk


Athaayathu TVM and EKM kalicha saahacharyangal vere aayathukond compare cheyyan pattilla ennanekil pinne ningal parayunnath CLT maathram nokkanam ennaanu..athil enthu logic aanu ullath..avide ella sahacharyangalum same aano..first of all avide 50 days enkilum padam odum...final figure varanam...pinne, nipah ettavum affect cheyyunna centre aanu Calicut..if you remember aadya weeksil okke nalla fear undaayirunnu..athupole WC ettavum affect cheyyunna area..baaki centres il illatha ee disadvantage avide und..

Single screen advantage undennu parayunnath ariyunna chila centres vechaanu..tracked alla..ekm Kavitha status thanne vanna HF vechu nokkiyaal maathram mathi range difference manasilaavan..

TVM and EKM thammil ulla difference in my opinion is..TVM il oppam time il ulla multi Aries maathram aanu..ippo Aries plus carnivals..so randu case il um all multis are covered..MoTil okke povunna multi audience athillenkil Aries prefer cheyyum...

But ekm angane alla..oppam time il ulla oru multi ippo illa..but pakaram Vanitha, vineetha, majestic, m cinemas, central und..ithokke aanenkil untracked..so comparison possible alla..central annum kaanum chilappo..not sure..oppam case il multis are covered..ivide many multis not covered..

Same weekil 3 valiya releases..( neerali 150+ screens..koode, Karthi film also 100+) vannittum ee 5th weekum ASnu oppathekkaal shows und..so nerathe paranja free run argument ini accept cheyyaan pattilla.. collection und ipazhum..it is holding very well.. thalparyam undenkil angeekarikkaam..can't argue more..

----------


## Sidharthan

> Athaayathu TVM and EKM kalicha saahacharyangal vere aayathukond compare cheyyan pattilla ennanekil pinne ningal parayunnath CLT maathram nokkanam ennaanu..athil enthu logic aanu ullath..avide ella sahacharyangalum same aano..first of all avide 50 days enkilum padam odum...final figure varanam...pinne, nipah ettavum affect cheyyunna centre aanu Calicut..if you remember aadya weeksil okke nalla fear undaayirunnu..athupole WC ettavum affect cheyyunna area..baaki centres il illatha ee disadvantage avide und..
> 
> Single screen advantage undennu parayunnath ariyunna chila centres vechaanu..tracked alla..ekm Kavitha status thanne vanna HF vechu nokkiyaal maathram mathi range difference manasilaavan..
> 
> TVM and EKM thammil ulla difference in my opinion is..TVM il oppam time il ulla multi Aries maathram aanu..ippo Aries plus carnivals..so randu case il um all multis are covered..MoTil okke povunna multi audience athillenkil Aries prefer cheyyum...
> 
> But ekm angane alla..oppam time il ulla oru multi ippo illa..but pakaram Vanitha, vineetha, majestic, m cinemas, central und..ithokke aanenkil untracked..so comparison possible alla..central annum kaanum chilappo..not sure..oppam case il multis are covered..ivide many multis not covered..
> 
> Same weekil 3 valiya releases..( neerali 150+ screens..koode, Karthi film also 100+) vannittum ee 5th weekum ASnu oppathekkaal shows und..so nerathe paranja free run argument ini accept cheyyaan pattilla.. collection und ipazhum..it is holding very well.. thalparyam undenkil angeekarikkaam..can't argue more..


Oppathimekaal show undenne sammatikunnu..bt ?a range collection varunila ennane parayunne..Just see Calicut itself..or just check multi without cinepolis..or even Tvm multi after 2wks..you will easily get d difference..shows matram poralloo

Sent from my Lenovo A7020a48 using Tapatalk

----------


## Iyyer The Great

> Oppathimekaal show undenne sammatikunnu..bt ?a range collection varunila ennane parayunne..Just see Calicut itself..or just check multi without cinepolis..or even Tvm multi after 2wks..you will easily get d difference..shows matram poralloo
> 
> Sent from my Lenovo A7020a48 using Tapatalk


Why tvm multi after 2 weeks..take from the beginning..ekm multi without cinepolis aayal maathram mathiyo..what about the 3-4 new untracked multis..clt case already paranju..
Same kaaryam chodichu ningalkk maduthillenkilum utharam paranju enikk maduthu  :Laughing:

----------


## jimmy

> To be serious..Tracked collection maathram eduthaal..
> Tracked collection TVM il vettichu...All multis together..oru centre il ulla multis motham aanallo edukkendathu..
> Ekm il vettichilla..But oppam has cinepolis advantage whereas AS has untracked multiplexes where it played record shows...Total collection including Single screen AS aanu above..
> CLT ithuvare aduthethiyitilla..Final run kazhinju parayaam..


ENTHINAU IYER EVARODU THARKIKKUNNATHU, ORO PRAVSYAVUM IH VARUMBOL AVARUDE STAR NET COLLECTION KOODUM, ADYAM 40 PLUS CRORES AAYIRUNNU DRISYAM COLLCTION PRMEM ATHU POTTICHAPPOL DRISYAM COLLCTION 50, 60 ENNAREETHIYIL,
RAJAMANIKYAM COLLECTION  RESATHANDTAM MARI KADANNA POLE :Drool:  MATTARUDEYUM MOVIE  SWANTHAM THARATHINTE MUKALIL VARAN PADILLA ENNU SADIKKUNNA DUSADYA KARAYA FANS,HATES AAYA FANS NODU THARKIKKAN PATTILLA. AVARUDE VISASAM AVARE REKHSIKKATTE,
ENTHAYALUM MAMMOOTTY INI 50 CRORES KITTILLA, 10000 SHOW KITTILLA ENNU PARANJAVRUDE VAYADPPIKKAN KAZHINJALLO ATHU MATHI

----------


## ikka



----------


## bilal john

> Oppathimekaal show undenne sammatikunnu..bt ?a range collection varunila ennane parayunne..Just see Calicut itself..or just check multi without cinepolis..or even Tvm multi after 2wks..you will easily get d difference..shows matram porallooSent from my Lenovo A7020a48 using Tapatalk


Ithu kollallo.kali ee chodyathinula utharam ellam iyerude aa postil und,athu thanne veendum quote cheythu question repeat cheyyunnu

----------


## Manoj

> Oppathimekaal show undenne sammatikunnu..bt ?a range collection varunila ennane parayunne..Just see Calicut itself..or just check multi without cinepolis..or even Tvm multi after 2wks..you will easily get d difference..shows matram poralloo
> 
> Sent from my Lenovo A7020a48 using Tapatalk


Enthu difference, tvpm multi aanelum single screen aanelum Abrahaminte vaalil kettaan illa oppam, ekm multi ningalku lead undel carnival collection eduthu nokkiyaal athe lead abrahaminu kaanum. GCC oppam ethrayanennu enikkariyilla, Abraham nte aduthengum ethilla ennaanu ente vishwasam. Calicut last week 73 lakhs aayittundu, innathe metro varumbol Ethu range aanennu ariyaan pattum. Chumma show kodukkunnathalla, collection ullathukondaanu show kittunnathu, showcount nu vendi valippikaan ithu Antony padamalla.

----------


## Manoj

> iyyer te 100 page itta note bookil aadhi cross aayi ennum paranj ezhuthiyal cross aako illalo athinu proof vende atleast multi enkilum cross cheyth kanikk aa chekkante 1st padam aanu ath polum vettikan pattanila enn paranjal...ayye nanakedu


Enthu proof aanu vendathu, 8 cr share ulla aadhi okke Abraham marikadannittu 2 weeks kazhinju. Ninakonnum vere paniyilledaa

----------


## Antonio

Ithippo 100 pages mariyum...ente ponnoooo..

----------


## Manoj

> Ithippo 100 pages mariyum...ente ponnoooo..


Chumma mariyattenne, kochunni irangum vare avar free aanu..

----------


## ACHOOTTY

> Ithippo 100 pages mariyum...ente ponnoooo..


Ellarum kidamnu urangaan povumbo rskkozhikal irsngum. Rodhikkaan.  Paavam ABS kootheedem koppathintem annaalkil adichu koduthathu potte, dhe ippo oru durantham koode annan koduthu. Pottiyathokkr olippikkandey. Ardha rathri aanu best time.

----------


## Manoj

> Ellarum kidamnu urangaan povumbo rskkozhikal irsngum. Rodhikkaan.  Paavam ABS kootheedem koppathintem annaalkil adichu koduthathu potte, dhe ippo oru durantham koode annan koduthu. Pottiyathokkr olippikkandey. Ardha rathri aanu best time.


Ninakkokke ithinu enganede, divasakooliyaa maasakooliyaa- enthallee  manikyathinte correct dialogue

----------


## ACHOOTTY

> Ninakkokke ithinu enganede, divasakooliyaa maasakooliyaa- enthallee  manikyathinte correct dialogue


Odiyanmaarkku kooli illa. Nalla oru kambili puthappu kodukkum. Thats all.

----------


## Antonio

Innalathe Multies parayamo

----------


## wayanadan

*നീരാളി നീരാവിയായതിന്റെ കലിപ്പ് അബ്രഹാമിനോടോ ...* :Namichu:

----------


## Antonio

Edappally BMS error..

----------


## ACHOOTTY

> Innalathe Multies parayamo


88k aavum.

----------


## Antonio

> 88k aavum.


Maxm possible ethra varum??

----------


## ACHOOTTY

> *നീരാളി നീരാവിയായതിന്റെ കലിപ്പ് അബ്രഹാമിനോടോ ...*


Sakhave immakku oru comeback oppikkaan pattuvo wayanadu evidelum. Illa alle.

13 jillayilum padam undu . Pakshe wayanadu chathichu.

----------


## Manoj

> Odiyanmaarkku kooli illa. Nalla oru kambili puthappu kodukkum. Thats all.


Irulinte maravil odividyakalumayi

----------


## ACHOOTTY

> Maxm possible ethra varum??


2 lakhs aavum

----------


## Manoj

> Sakhave immakku oru comeback oppikkaan pattuvo wayanadu evidelum. Illa alle.
> 
> 13 jillayilum padam undu . Pakshe wayanadu chathichu.


Avidokke 5 th week kalichaal nammal alpam ahankarikal aayi pokum, 4 mathi

----------


## ACHOOTTY

> Avidokke 5 th week kalichaal nammal alpam ahankarikal aayi pokum, 4 mathi


Wayanadanye ullil chirikkumbozhum oru neettal undu. Athu maaran aanu.

----------


## Antonio

Wayanad okke nalla mazha Alle???

----------


## Manoj

> Wayanad okke nalla mazha Alle???


Ellaayidathum mazha thanne, athokke athijeevichalle ividam vare ethiyathu

----------


## Manoj

1,02,79,542 from 28 days..Cochin multiplex

----------


## maryland

> Ellaayidathum mazha thanne, athokke athijeevichalle ividam vare ethiyathu


mazha nanayaathirikkaan kuda pidichu koode undallo... :Read:  :Badday:  :Friends:

----------


## maryland

> 1,02,79,542 from 28 days..Cochin multiplex


97 lakhs remaining for 2Cr .. :Read:

----------


## Bhasker

> 97 lakhs remaining for 2Cr ..


Angane paranjal sammathikkoolaa...97,20,548 lakhs venam

----------


## Veiwer11

> Ee Tvm and carnival oke evdunanavo?
> 
> Sent from my Lenovo A7020a48 using Tapatalk


Lal fans thanne track cheythathaane in other forums

----------


## Loud speaker

Innum nalem koode combined oru 2.5 lakhs kittille

----------


## Antonio

> mazha nanayaathirikkaan kuda pidichu koode undallo...


Shooooo.nte eeswaraaa...Vendarunnu

----------


## Raja Sha

ഏതോ നീരാളിപ്പിടിത്തതിന്റെ ആധി കയറി
വെളിപാട് നഷ്ടപ്പെട്ട 1971കളിലെ വില്ലന്മാർ
അർദ്ധരാത്രിയിൽ ഒടി വിദ്യകള്മായി ഇറങ്ങി യിട്ടുണ്ടല്ലോ..

ഇവർക്ക് വേണ്ടി വല്ല സാമൂഹ്യ ക്ഷേമ പദ്ധതികൾ ആരംഭിക്കേണ്ടി ഇരിക്കുന്നു.

വർഷത്തിൽ ആകെ രണ്ടോ മൂന്നോ ഇറക്കും.
വലിയ ബജറ്റ്, ക്യാൻവാസ്, ബിഗ് directors, ബിഗ് crew, മാർക്കറ്റിംഗ്..
എന്നിട്ടും എല്ലാം ദുരംതങ്ങൾ ആകും..
വര്ഷങ്ങള് കൂടി ഒരു ഹിറ്റ് കിട്ടിയാൽ ഊതിപ്പെപ്ര്പ്പിച്ചു ബ്രഹ്മാണ്ഡം ആക്കും..
ചുമ്മാ പരിപ്പുവട സെറ്റപ്പ് വെച്ച് ബാക്കിയുള്ളവർ നൈസ് ആയി സൂപ്പർഹിറ്റുകൾ ഇറക്കിവിടുമ്പോൾ ഹാലിളകും
കഷ്ടം തന്നെ ഇവറ്റകളുടെ കാര്യങ്ങൾ..

----------


## wayanadan

> Sakhave immakku oru comeback oppikkaan pattuvo wayanadu evidelum. Illa alle.
> 
> 13 jillayilum padam undu . Pakshe wayanadu chathichu.


*വയനാട്ടിലെ തിയേറ്ററുകളെല്ലാം ബൂർഷ്വകളുടെ കയ്യിലാ*  :Unhappy:

----------


## wayanadan

> Avidokke 5 th week kalichaal nammal alpam ahankarikal aayi pokum, 4 mathi


 :Laughing:  .....................

----------


## wayanadan

> Wayanad okke nalla mazha Alle???


*randu dam thurannu*

----------


## perumal

> Off season um nipahyum WC um competition um okke pedichu pramukha starinte padam maattunnu..
> 
> Ithokke athikeevichu AS kolakolli BB aavunnu...
> 
> Pedichu padam maatiyavar thanne competition illa, athukondu collection varunnu, shows varunnu enokke paranju karayunnu..90% HO theory prakhyapikkunnu..
> 
> 5th week il avarude padam adakkam 3 big releases varunnu ( all above 100 screens)..
> Ennittum 170+ shows il 5th week AS kalikkunnu..
> 
> ...


Varum...varathirikilla  :Gathering:

----------


## jumail pala

> *randu dam thurannu*



meen undo....? meen pidutham nadakkunu undo...?

----------


## wayanadan

> meen undo....? meen pidutham nadakkunu undo...?


*karappuzha okke kiloku 140 rs maathrameyulloo

chaakarayaanu

pakshe njanavideyillatto*

----------


## Antonio

> meen undo....? meen pidutham nadakkunu undo...?


Eeaswaraaaaa..

----------


## maryland

> meen undo....? meen pidutham nadakkunu undo...?


neeraali oru meen aano..?  :Maxim:

----------


## ACHOOTTY

> meen undo....? meen pidutham nadakkunu undo...?


thanur il abraham undo?

----------


## perumal

Innala kure frustration mootha duranthangal vann nice karachil aayirunale  :Gathering:   :Gathering:

----------


## jumail pala

> thanur il abraham undo?



njan nattil illa...onu vilichu nokkattey....

----------


## Young Mega Star

> Athaayathu TVM and EKM kalicha saahacharyangal vere aayathukond compare cheyyan pattilla ennanekil pinne ningal parayunnath CLT maathram nokkanam ennaanu..athil enthu logic aanu ullath..avide ella sahacharyangalum same aano..first of all avide 50 days enkilum padam odum...final figure varanam...pinne, nipah ettavum affect cheyyunna centre aanu Calicut..if you remember aadya weeksil okke nalla fear undaayirunnu..athupole WC ettavum affect cheyyunna area..baaki centres il illatha ee disadvantage avide und..
> 
> Single screen advantage undennu parayunnath ariyunna chila centres vechaanu..tracked alla..ekm Kavitha status thanne vanna HF vechu nokkiyaal maathram mathi range difference manasilaavan..
> 
> TVM and EKM thammil ulla difference in my opinion is..TVM il oppam time il ulla multi Aries maathram aanu..ippo Aries plus carnivals..so randu case il um all multis are covered..MoTil okke povunna multi audience athillenkil Aries prefer cheyyum...
> 
> But ekm angane alla..oppam time il ulla oru multi ippo illa..but pakaram Vanitha, vineetha, majestic, m cinemas, central und..ithokke aanenkil untracked..so comparison possible alla..central annum kaanum chilappo..not sure..oppam case il multis are covered..ivide many multis not covered..
> 
> Same weekil 3 valiya releases..( neerali 150+ screens..koode, Karthi film also 100+) vannittum ee 5th weekum ASnu oppathekkaal shows und..so nerathe paranja free run argument ini accept cheyyaan pattilla.. collection und ipazhum..it is holding very well.. thalparyam undenkil angeekarikkaam..can't argue more..



Very good post with clear sense.   :Clap3:  :Clap3:

----------


## King Amal

'Abrahaminte sandhathikal' calicut city collection details...
apsara-5047400gross(28days)
Sree-2196288 gross (28 days reducing service charge)
Reegal-1653224 (27 days reducing service charge)
-
Total gross- 88,96,912 ... (88.9 lakhs)

----------


## bellari

> 'Abrahaminte sandhathikal' calicut city collection details...
> apsara-5047400gross(28days)
> Sree-2196288 gross (28 days reducing service charge)
> Reegal-1653224 (27 days reducing service charge)
> -
> Total gross- 88,96,912 ... (88.9 lakhs)


Is it metro manorama enkil sammathikaam

----------


## Mammooka fan

> 'Abrahaminte sandhathikal' calicut city collection details...
> apsara-5047400gross(28days)
> Sree-2196288 gross (28 days reducing service charge)
> Reegal-1653224 (27 days reducing service charge)
> -
> Total gross- 88,96,912 ... (88.9 lakhs)


Bb Derick abraham

----------


## Manoj

Sreeyil 3 weeks sure aanu, 1cr avidunnum varum..

----------


## ACHOOTTY

*Abrahaminte Sandhathikal – 5th week* *(PALAKKAD - DISTRICT)*

*1.Palakkad - Priyathama - 3 sh
2.Shornur - Anurag - 2 sh
3.Pattambi -krishna - 1 sh
4.Vadakkencherry- Jayabharath -2 -3 sh 
5 Kozhinjampara - Vrindavan - 4 sh ( 3rd week)
6.Goolikkadavu - Athulya - 3 sh (2nd week)
*

----------


## MANNADIAR

> 'Abrahaminte sandhathikal' calicut city collection details...
> apsara-5047400gross(28days)
> Sree-2196288 gross (28 days reducing service charge)
> Reegal-1653224 (27 days reducing service charge)
> -
> Total gross- 88,96,912 ... (88.9 lakhs)


Metro update aayo bhai???

----------


## ikka

> 'Abrahaminte sandhathikal' calicut city collection details...
> apsara-5047400gross(28days)
> Sree-2196288 gross (28 days reducing service charge)
> Reegal-1653224 (27 days reducing service charge)
> -
> Total gross- 88,96,912 ... (88.9 lakhs)


Great going!!! 72L without Regal...

 :Band:   :Band:

----------


## ikka

> Sreeyil 3 weeks sure aanu, 1cr avidunnum varum..


U mean...3 more weeks???

----------


## Young Mega Star

Attingal Vyshakhayil film undo? Or is it removed?

----------


## The wrong one

PVR & Cinemax okke Error anallo

Sent from my SM-T231 using Tapatalk

----------


## ACHOOTTY

> Attingal Vyshakhayil film undo? Or is it removed?


shifted to thapasya paradise - 4 sh

----------


## Rajamaanikyam

> *വയനാട്ടിലെ തിയേറ്ററുകളെല്ലാം ബൂർഷ്വകളുടെ കയ്യിലാ*


Oru attimarikku sadhyathayundo sakhavu Wayanadanji..

----------


## Rajamaanikyam

> neeraali oru meen aano..?


Venamenkil pedutham chechy..

----------


## Kattippalli Pappan

> Sreeyil 3 weeks sure aanu, 1cr avidunnum varum..


NIPAH calicut collectionil nannayi effect cheythu .Oru CLTkaran enna nilayil nannayi ariyam. Initial daysil  ente arivil thanne orupadu families adukaranam poyitilla.
Pinne kandathumilla.

----------


## Manoj

> Metro update aayo bhai???


Ithu thanneya meteoyil kodukkunnathu, aviduthe rep fb share cheythaa collection aanu

----------


## Manoj

> U mean...3 more weeks???


Yes, avide 50 days urappikkaam

----------


## Manoj

> NIPAH calicut collectionil nannayi effect cheythu .Oru CLTkaran enna nilayil nannayi ariyam. Initial daysil  ente arivil thanne orupadu families adukaranam poyitilla.
> Pinne kandathumilla.


Ennittum 89 lakhs vannille, athu mathi

----------


## Veiwer11

Hopefully It will continue in Clt Sree until Onam...

----------


## wayanadan

> Oru attimarikku sadhyathayundo sakhavu Wayanadanji..


*കൈരളി ശ്രീ വരട്ടെ എന്നിട്ടു വേണം ഇക്ക പടം ഒന്ന് നൂറു ദിവസം ഓടിക്കാൻ*

----------


## Rajamaanikyam

> *കൈരളി ശ്രീ വരട്ടെ എന്നിട്ടു വേണം ഇക്ക പടം ഒന്ന് നൂറു ദിവസം ഓടിക്കാൻ*


Mamankathil pidikkam namukkathu..

----------


## The wrong one

77 Theatres..!😎

Sent from my SM-T231 using Tapatalk

----------


## wayanadan

> Mamankathil pidikkam namukkathu..


*pani theeroola*

----------


## ACHOOTTY

> 'Abrahaminte sandhathikal' calicut city collection details...
> apsara-5047400gross(28days)
> Sree-2196288 gross (28 days reducing service charge)
> Reegal-1653224 (27 days reducing service charge)
> 
> Total gross- 88,96,912 ... (88.9 lakhs)


73 aduthu vannallo.........single screen.......only kidu.   nippa, mazha WC illarnnenkil single screen thanne 1 cr adichne ee time kondu.

----------


## Young Mega Star

> 73 aduthu vannallo.........single screen.......only kidu.   nippa, mazha WC illarnnenkil single screen thanne 1 cr adichne ee time kondu.


Yea..Nippa kaaranam initial daysil film kanathe orupad fsmilies ariyam..Most of my frndz family didnt went for the movie cz of Nippa. Pinne kananu vechit ithvare pokan pattiyitumila.. That was a major draw back.. Footballinte karyam pine Malabar sidilot parayenda karyilalo along with heaby rainy days.. But Abraham did exceedingly well that too with this genre of a film.. Families, kidsineyonum attract cheyuna theme allanjit koodi ee level box office collection kidilam enu thane parayam..

----------


## ACHOOTTY

> Yea..Nippa kaaranam initial daysil film kanathe orupad fsmilies ariyam..Most of my frndz family didnt went for the movie cz of Nippa. Pinne kananu vechit ithvare pokan pattiyitumila.. That was a major draw back.. Footballinte karyam pine Malabar sidilot parayenda karyilalo along with heaby rainy days.. But Abraham did exceedingly well that too with this genre of a film.. Families, kidsineyonum attract cheyuna theme allanjit koodi ee level box office collection kidilam enu thane parayam..


ithu pole collect cheytha mikka padavum........onnukil vacation or festival advantage kittikkanum.  angine oru first or 2nd week kittiyaal thanne nealy oru 15 / 20 lakh kooduthal varum.   ee padathinu athu potte........in between ee 28 daysil oru holiday polum kittiyilla......pakka offseason and rain.    

so kidilan collection thanne.

----------


## misbah7722

Abrahaminte Santhathikal😎
Calicut City 28day Gross- ₹89Lakhs👌👌👌
(Apsara+Sree+Regal)

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk

----------


## Rajamaanikyam

> *pani theeroola*


Min 1 1.5 year undakumallo Mamangam varan.. Nokkam..

----------


## Antonio

Kottayam Asha nalla booking und
Capacity ethraya??
 @Abin thomas

----------


## Rajamaanikyam

> ithu pole collect cheytha mikka padavum........onnukil vacation or festival advantage kittikkanum.  angine oru first or 2nd week kittiyaal thanne nealy oru 15 / 20 lakh kooduthal varum.   ee padathinu athu potte........in between ee 28 daysil oru holiday polum kittiyilla......pakka offseason and rain.    
> 
> so kidilan collection thanne.


Derickinte vijayathinte thilakkam ariyan ee season thanne dharalam.. Nippah, Perumazha, and Football WC...

----------


## Dasettan

> Kottayam Asha nalla booking und
> Capacity ethraya??
 @Abin thomas


Capacity 220.. 110 tkt und online bookingnu 2pm showyk 52 tkts poyittund.

Sent from my SM-G615F using Tapatalk

----------


## misbah7722

കോട്ടയം asha

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk

----------


## Kaliyarmadam Giri

> ithu pole collect cheytha mikka padavum........onnukil vacation or festival advantage kittikkanum.  angine oru first or 2nd week kittiyaal thanne nealy oru 15 / 20 lakh kooduthal varum.   ee padathinu athu potte........in between ee 28 daysil oru holiday polum kittiyilla......pakka offseason and rain.    
> 
> so kidilan collection thanne.


Festival,vacation  advantage  illathadu potte ,
NIPAH,world cup ,mazha thudangiya disadvantage koodiyundu.
Athokke nokkumbol ithalle  yathartha ATBB

----------


## Iyyer The Great

Innu multi 1 lakh kittumaayirikkum..60-70%

----------


## misbah7722

Kooduthal varanam.. Innale 1.02l kitti


> Innu multi 1 lakh kittumaayirikkum..60-70%


Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk

----------


## Iyyer The Great

> Kooduthal varanam.. Innale 1.02l kitti
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


Innalem athrem vanno..kidu..appo sure..

----------


## twist369

> Abrahaminte Santhathikal😎
> Calicut City 28day Gross- ₹89Lakhs👌👌👌
> (Apsara+Sree+Regal)
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


1cr adikuo

----------


## Veiwer11

> 1cr adikuo


Adikkum...
Hopefully it will continue 50days in Sree

----------


## bilal john

> 1cr adikuo


Regal koottaathe thanne close to 1 cr/1 cr adikkaan chance und

----------


## King Amal

Kottayam 😀

Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk

----------


## MALABARI

> Kottayam 
> 
> Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk


it is a crime that comapring  all time bb movie with an all time disaster

----------


## King Amal

Aa crimeinu ula shiksha okke anubhavich..  Seat edge thriller kand irangie ullu.. 😎



> it is a crime that comapring  all time bb movie with an all time disaster

----------


## Iyyer The Great

> it is a crime that comapring  all time bb movie with an all time disaster


2nd day vs 5th week aanu rajave

----------


## Kaliyarmadam Giri

> Kottayam 😀
> 
> Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk


Ayyo ee avastha ayo????

----------


## yathra

Cinemax final

----------


## King Amal

Vallatha oru 'KOODE'.  😛

Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk

----------


## Antonio

> Vallatha oru 'KOODE'.  😛
> 
> Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk


Joby shared it in FB

----------


## Antonio

Good booking in Multies Ernakulam..

----------


## yathra

Calicut sree 80% occupancy

----------


## Raja Sha

> Kottayam 😀
> 
> Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk


Kottayam theaters report aano :Drool: 


5th weekilum abraham 3 ahows chuvannu kidakkunnu..

Ithineyanu nammal tripple holdover ennu vilikkunnathu :Namichu:

----------


## King Amal

Ekm single screens 3 Housefull shows out of 35 shows..  9.2Lakhs 


Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk

----------


## misbah7722

Ekm multi 

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk

----------


## misbah7722

Tvm

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk

----------


## Veiwer11

All Set for another Steady 5th Weekend 

Despite New Releases..

----------


## Veiwer11

*TVM Multies- 76+ Lkhs

EKM multies - 1.02Cr +

Calicut - 89Lakhs  (Kairali+Sree+Reegal)

Carnival Cinemas... 1.86+ 

Blockbuster Abraham*

----------


## DAVID007

5th week
Heavy booking

----------


## Mike



----------


## GABBAR

vadakara ashok

----------


## roshy

> vadakara ashok


അവിടെ ഈ week 2 ഷോ ഉള്ളു എന്ന് തോന്നുന്നു

----------


## GABBAR

> അവിടെ ഈ week 2 ഷോ ഉള്ളു എന്ന് തോന്നുന്നു


fb yil ninnum kittiyathan bro

----------


## roshy

> fb yil ninnum kittiyathan bro



njaan udheshichath collection vannittum 2 show ullu ennaanu :Unhappy:

----------


## AJAY

> 


*kollam ushayil ninneduthu kalanjo....????? pranavathil yethaanu movie?*

----------


## MANNADIAR

Njan kandu Derick ne.... Kottayam asha matinee... about 165 ppl.... first 5 rows were empty... kidukkan movie.... njan twist onnum manasilakiyillarunnu.... edayalum sheriku ishtayi... last scenil aa pallimuttathu vechu uniformil varunna scene.... simham simham thanne... endoru gambherryam.... what a shot ayirunnu adu.... neerali atra valiya rush ulladayi thonniyilla.... koodekkum othiri car onnum kandilla, Anand parking full arunnu... movie online sold out ayirunnu alle anandil

----------


## Antonio

> Njan kandu Derick ne.... Kottayam asha matinee... about 165 ppl.... first 5 rows were empty... kidukkan movie.... njan twist onnum manasilakiyillarunnu.... edayalum sheriku ishtayi... last scenil aa pallimuttathu vechu uniformil varunna scene.... simham simham thanne... endoru gambherryam.... what a shot ayirunnu adu.... neerali atra valiya rush ulladayi thonniyilla.... koodekkum othiri car onnum kandilla, Anand parking full arunnu... movie online sold out ayirunnu alle anandil


Second time Alle bro??
Aaa last scene Ikkakk Kannu thattathirikkan oraal koode vannallo

----------


## Antonio

> Njan kandu Derick ne.... Kottayam asha matinee... about 165 ppl.... first 5 rows were empty... kidukkan movie.... njan twist onnum manasilakiyillarunnu.... edayalum sheriku ishtayi... last scenil aa pallimuttathu vechu uniformil varunna scene.... simham simham thanne... endoru gambherryam.... what a shot ayirunnu adu.... neerali atra valiya rush ulladayi thonniyilla.... koodekkum othiri car onnum kandilla, Anand parking full arunnu... movie online sold out ayirunnu alle anandil


Anand  il alle Koode???? Parking full allee..

----------


## MANNADIAR

> Second time Alle bro??
> Aaa last scene Ikkakk Kannu thattathirikkan oraal koode vannallo


First time full kanan pattiyirunilla... innu ottayku poyi.... adupole Anson Paul me eniku ee movieyil sheriku ishtayi.... Anand parking atra valudalla...

----------


## Antonio

> First time full kanan pattiyirunilla... innu ottayku poyi.... adupole Anson Paul me eniku ee movieyil sheriku ishtayi.... Anand parking atra valudalla...


Yaa..but ethra undelum Abhilash Asha il parking sammathikkoollallo

----------


## Abin thomas

> Anand  il alle Koode???? Parking full allee..


Koode fdfs full allarunnu.neerali noon show occupancy kuravarunnu.second show first show oke neerali innu nalla status varum.cheriya theatre anelum abraham steady anu.

----------


## Veiwer11

> Koode fdfs full allarunnu.neerali noon show occupancy kuravarunnu.second show first show oke neerali innu nalla status varum.cheriya theatre anelum abraham steady anu.


5th week Alle Cheriya Theatre Mathi..

Steady aayi long run kittanam..

----------


## misbah7722

Tvm kairali first show 

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk

----------


## Sidharthan

> Second time Alle bro??
> Aaa last scene Ikkakk Kannu thattathirikkan oraal koode vannallo


Vijayettan mess..😉

Sent from my Lenovo A7020a48 using Tapatalk

----------


## Sidharthan

> First time full kanan pattiyirunilla... innu ottayku poyi.... adupole Anson Paul me eniku ee movieyil sheriku ishtayi.... Anand parking atra valudalla...


Anson Pauline ishtamayila..should have been someone else..dq oke vannirunel Padam vere level poyene...initial oke terror aayenee

Sent from my Lenovo A7020a48 using Tapatalk

----------


## Manikuttan777

Kottayam Asha 9pm show- only 19 seats left for online booking..:)

----------


## King Amal

Tvm.. 😎

Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk

----------


## Abin thomas

> Anson Pauline ishtamayila..should have been someone else..dq oke vannirunel Padam vere level poyene...initial oke terror aayenee
> 
> Sent from my Lenovo A7020a48 using Tapatalk


Dq onnum ee padathil oravashyavumilla.athinulla role onnumilla.abrahamil highlight ikka thanneyanu.Producer mudakiya cashnu par ayitulla initialum cltnum vannu padam vanvijayam ayitund.am fully satisfied with its success.Deserve cheytha vijayam undayi.

----------


## Manikuttan777

> Anson Pauline ishtamayila..should have been someone else..dq oke vannirunel Padam vere level poyene...initial oke terror aayenee
> 
> Sent from my Lenovo A7020a48 using Tapatalk


DQ wont be apt for this role i think.. adhikam popular allaatha oraal thanne ee role cheyanam.. Not because DQ cant handle this role, its because inganathe cinemayil onnil kooduthal superstars varunnathu sheri alla..

----------


## Sidharthan

> DQ wont be apt for this role i think.. adhikam popular allaatha oraal thanne ee role cheyanam.. Not because DQ cant handle this role, its because inganathe cinemayil onnil kooduthal superstars varunnathu sheri alla..


Dqne konduvannal script onnude polichezhutiyaal pore..kurachude importance oke koduthe...

Sent from my Lenovo A7020a48 using Tapatalk

----------


## Veiwer11

> Anson Pauline ishtamayila..should have been someone else..dq oke vannirunel Padam vere level poyene...initial oke terror aayenee
> 
> Sent from my Lenovo A7020a48 using Tapatalk


For me Anson was apt for the role...

He did justice too...

----------


## Manikuttan777

> Dqne konduvannal script onnude polichezhutiyaal pore..kurachude importance oke koduthe...
> 
> Sent from my Lenovo A7020a48 using Tapatalk


Athu venel cheyamaayirunu  :Smile:

----------


## sethuramaiyer

> Anson Pauline ishtamayila..should have been someone else..dq oke vannirunel Padam vere level poyene...initial oke terror aayenee
> 
> Sent from my Lenovo A7020a48 using Tapatalk


Felt Tovino would have been apt.. DQ brother aaitu accept cheyan lesham budhimuttu thanneya  :Laughing:

----------


## Sajil K R

Kottayam asha second show

Sent from my Lenovo A6020a40 using Tapatalk

----------


## Iyyer The Great

> Dqne konduvannal script onnude polichezhutiyaal pore..kurachude importance oke koduthe...
> 
> Sent from my Lenovo A7020a48 using Tapatalk


I don't think so..kaaranam ithil ulla aa suspense factor aadyame pokum..DQ kollillennum pinne DQ ikkaye kollaan nadakkunnath mattullavare pattikkaan aanennum climaxil avar onnikkumennum oohikkaan kurekkoodi easy aavum..adhikam known allatha aal thanne mathi

----------


## Mike

:Band:   :Band:   :Band:

----------


## Sidharthan

> I don't think so..kaaranam ithil ulla aa suspense factor aadyame pokum..DQ kollillennum pinne DQ ikkaye kollaan nadakkunnath mattullavare pattikkaan aanennum climaxil avar onnikkumennum oohikkaan kurekkoodi easy aavum..adhikam known allatha aal thanne mathi


Ok..?a pointinl chintikumbo crct ane..dq alate thanme ?a point mikavarum kathi....

Sent from my Lenovo A7020a48 using Tapatalk

----------


## misbah7722

Kollam Carnival 7:45pm show 

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk

----------


## Iyyer The Great

> Ok..?a pointinl chintikumbo crct ane..dq alate thanme ?a point mikavarum kathi....
> 
> Sent from my Lenovo A7020a48 using Tapatalk


Yes..ettavum last ulla twist aanu kidukkiyath IMO..athinu munpullath kure okke oohikkaam...but first half il Anson aanu konnath ennum pinne pulli alla ennum varunna maattangal okke convincing aayirunnu..athokke DQ nu sheriyaavan chance illa..DQ alla ennu aadyame urappaavum  :Laughing:

----------


## Abin thomas

> Ok..?a pointinl chintikumbo crct ane..dq alate thanme ?a point mikavarum kathi....
> 
> Sent from my Lenovo A7020a48 using Tapatalk


Allengilum swantham mone brother ayit accept ayi ichiri pada.pinne parayumbol fansinu valiya gum nu thati vidam.

Dq ikka/lalettan padam varuanel onnukil achaum monum allel maraka villan.ithanu ente agraham.

----------


## Mike

@yathra 

Calicut First show Status engane ??

----------


## sha



----------


## Abin thomas

> Yes..ettavum last ulla twist aanu kidukkiyath IMO..athinu munpullath kure okke oohikkaam...but first half il Anson aanu konnath ennum pinne pulli alla ennum varunna maattangal okke convincing aayirunnu..athokke DQ nu sheriyaavan chance illa..DQ alla ennu aadyame urappaavum


Kanunnavark good wom varan sahayichath main twist alla.tail end anu.padam theerumpol oru positive impact undakan athu sahayichu.

----------


## Abin thomas

Kottayam innu second show full adikan chance und.first show 80% und.

----------


## Manikuttan777

> I don't think so..kaaranam ithil ulla aa suspense factor aadyame pokum..DQ kollillennum pinne DQ ikkaye kollaan nadakkunnath mattullavare pattikkaan aanennum climaxil avar onnikkumennum oohikkaan kurekkoodi easy aavum..adhikam known allatha aal thanne mathi


Athu oru suspense aayitu enik thoniyilla..it was very much predictable..but scenes ellaam edutha reeethi nannaayirunu..athukond rekshapetu..allel pani aayene..

----------


## Veiwer11

*#AbrahaminteSanthathikal#USA Gross till Friday(7/13/1

$58,982[₹40.39 Lakhs]..*

----------


## Mike



----------


## sha

trichur inox...............................

----------


## Akhil krishnan

Abrahaminte Santhathikal Tamil Nadu Final Gross : 37.82 Lakhs

----------


## Akhil krishnan

TVM Kairali

----------


## Akhil krishnan

Abrahaminte Santhathikal USA Gross Till Friday 13/7/18 : $58,982[₹40.39 Lakhs]

----------


## Antonio

> Vijayettan mess..😉
> 
> Sent from my Lenovo A7020a48 using Tapatalk


Yaa. . Ha ha
Close shot il ariyathe koovan thonni

----------


## Antonio

> Kottayam innu second show full adikan chance und.first show 80% und.


Brooooo..Capacity para bro..
Njan ravile muthal chodikkunnu..
Paavam njan

----------


## Antonio

> Anson Pauline ishtamayila..should have been someone else..dq oke vannirunel Padam vere level poyene...initial oke terror aayenee
> 
> Sent from my Lenovo A7020a48 using Tapatalk


Same here..
Mass look aanu.
But emotional scenes varumbol sharukh Khan ne okke pole oru njarambu pedakkal..

----------


## Sidharthan

> Abrahaminte Santhathikal USA Gross Till Friday 13/7/18 : $58,982[₹40.39 Lakhs]


Top grossers other than Puli and Premam ethokeya?

Sent from my Lenovo A7020a48 using Tapatalk

----------


## Antonio

> Allengilum swantham mone brother ayit accept ayi ichiri pada.pinne parayumbol fansinu valiya gum nu thati vidam.
> 
> Dq ikka/lalettan padam varuanel onnukil achaum monum allel maraka villan.ithanu ente agraham.


Dq nu Lalettan villain um
Pranav nu Ikka villain um aakanam.

----------


## Antonio

> Top grossers other than Puli and Premam ethokeya?
> 
> Sent from my Lenovo A7020a48 using Tapatalk


Drishyam undakum..athu nalla range aanu..

----------


## Akhil krishnan

> Top grossers other than Puli and Premam ethokeya?
> 
> Sent from my Lenovo A7020a48 using Tapatalk


2 countries , drishyam , mvt, enm ,action hero biju , banglore days , jacobinte swargarajyam , maheshinte prathikaram

----------


## palakkadanfilmfan

[QUOTE=DAVID007;8330094]Abrahaminte santhathikal success celebration at Hi-lite mall calicut😘😘

Heavy crowd💪💪💪

Sent from my SM-G360FY using Tapatalk[/QUOTE

----------


## Abin thomas

> Brooooo..Capacity para bro..
> Njan ravile muthal chodikkunnu..
> Paavam njan


Capacity kurava bro.cheriya screen anu 262 seats ethand und

----------


## yathra

Pala jose filling fast

----------


## yathra

Mukkam rose sold out

----------


## yathra

Thalayolaparambu filling fast

----------


## yathra

Belgluru  :Band:  :Band:  :Band:

----------


## King Amal

\m/

Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk

----------


## Antonio

Kottayam Asha second show nearly full already..
Abhilash il oru second show kerumoo next week

----------


## misbah7722

Ariesplex first show 

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk

----------


## Iyyer The Great

> Kottayam Asha second show nearly full already..
> Abhilash il oru second show kerumoo next week


Ithu mathi..max run varatte...50+ sure aanennu thonnunnu

----------


## shakeer

Q10.10 pm filling fast become red

----------


## misbah7722

Ekm q cinemas 10:10 show

25 mnts more 

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk

----------


## misbah7722

Tvm ariesplex second show

30 mnts more 

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk

----------


## Ravi

innu Ernakulam multies 75% + occupancy vannittundu......
around 1.65 L vannu kanum......

----------


## King Amal

👍

Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk

----------


## maryland

Thrissur Inox:
13/6/18 (Friday / Octopus Day): 3 Shows
14/618 (Saturday / Koode Day): 2 Shows
15/6/18 (Sunday / Holiday): 1 Show
16/6/18 (Monday / Working Day): 3 Shows

----------


## Mammooka fan

> TVM Kairali


Feeling very happy seeing familes for ikka movie

----------


## yathra

Edapally vanitha  :Band:  :Band:  :Band:

----------


## Deepu k

> Kottayam Asha second show nearly full already..
> Abhilash il oru second show kerumoo next week


Ini asha mathi. 5th week 
ayille

----------


## yathra

Q cinemas

----------


## Deepu k

> Capacity kurava bro.cheriya screen anu 262 seats ethand und


Athinetha kuzhappam.chithram 65 to 365 th day kalichathu ernakulathu little shenoyisil 200 seater

----------


## Abin thomas

> Athinetha kuzhappam.chithram 65 to 365 th day kalichathu ernakulathu little shenoyisil 200 seater


Kuzhapamonnumilla.ennod capacity chodichapo paranjatha

----------


## Antonio

> Thrissur Inox:
> 13/6/18 (Friday / Octopus Day): 3 Shows
> 14/618 (Saturday / Koode Day): 2 Shows
> 15/6/18 (Sunday / Holiday): 1 Show
> 16/6/18 (Monday / Working Day): 3 Shows


Athenna koppa

----------


## Bilalikka Rules

Abraham -29 Days



Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk

----------


## Kannan Mahesh

> Abraham -29 Days
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


Absolutely staggering..

----------


## Iyyer The Great

> Abraham -29 Days
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


Kikkidu..true blockbuster  :Drum: 
AS 29th day- 78%
Neerali 2nd day- 70%

----------


## Akhil krishnan

✌️✌️✌️



Sent from my ZUK Z1 using Tapatalk

----------


## King Amal

82%.   . 💃💃



> ✌️✌️✌️
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my ZUK Z1 using Tapatalk

----------


## Raja Sha

> Kikkidu..true blockbuster 
> AS 29th day- 78%
> Neerali 2nd day- 70%


Ithil entho thattippundu..

Ividuthe occupency/ hold over vidagdharodu chodichaalo..?

Evide vikramanum, muthuvum?

----------


## critique

Any chance for official announcement? There are many, who is asking thus?

Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk

----------


## MALABARI

changaayimaare...keralathil innale oru bomb pottiyappol innu pakishtanil anu bomb pole kurupotti olikkunnakaryam arinju kanumallo alle  :Ennekollu:   :Ennekollu:  enthu rasamaanu kaanan..aa shouchalayathilekku njan kaleduthu vekkarilla..kurachu screen shots kandu..ejjjadhi kurukkal potti olikkals...enthu rasamaanu aa  karachil kaanan aauuuffffffffffffffffffffff  :Gathering:

----------


## MALABARI

one month of polichadukkals of deric  :cheers:

----------


## GABBAR

http://www.forumkeralam.in/forum/sho...%98%85/page876

വായിച്ചിട്ട് ചിരിച്ചു മരിച്ചു ഹോ ഒപ്പം  :Roll:

----------


## King Amal

Waaawww.   38 divasam kond keralathil ninn 38 kodi..  !! Oro day oro kodi..  
Ithaanu sherikum ONAkodi.. 👻👻😂😂



> http://www.forumkeralam.in/forum/sho...%98%85/page876
> 
> വായിച്ചിട്ട് ചിരിച്ചു മരിച്ചു ഹോ ഒപ്പം

----------


## GABBAR

*ഏതോ മോഡന്റെ കറുത്ത കൈ ഇതിന് പിന്നിൽ പ്രവർത്തിക്കുന്നുണ്ട് കുത്തി പൊക്കൽ ഒരു രസം അല്ലെ* 
*എന്നാലും ഇത് വളരെ മോശം ആയി പോയി*

----------


## GABBAR

> Waaawww.   38 divasam kond keralathil ninn 38 kodi..  !! Oro day oro kodi..  
> Ithaanu sherikum ONAkodi.. 


ആരോ പോയി അതു യുദ്ധ കാല അടിസ്ഥാനത്തിൽ പൂട്ടി

----------


## sha



----------


## sha



----------


## sha



----------


## King Amal

Yaarda andha kabali.. 😂😂😂
Vara soll da avane.. 😀



> ആരോ പോയി അതു യുദ്ധ കാല അടിസ്ഥാനത്തിൽ പൂട്ടി

----------


## VinuVerma

Angenne parayellaaa Anaaaa... Study class kazhijittu ulaavemaaru eppol varum.... 




> Yaarda andha kabali.. 
> Vara soll da avane.. 

----------


## wayanadan

മൾട്ടിയിൽ അഞ്ചാoവാരത്തിലും നീരാളിയെ പിന്നിലാക്കി അബ്രഹാം

----------


## wayanadan

> one month of polichadukkals of deric


നീരാളി ത്രഡിൽ വരാറില്ലേ  :Laughing:

----------


## Krish nair

> For me Anson was apt for the role...
> 
> He did justice too...


Anson should have been replaced by unni mukundan......

----------


## Oruvan1

> Anson should have been replaced by unni mukundan......


Ayyeee..

anson did a good job. Appreciate him. 

Pinne nammukk kandu parijayam illatha face aaya kaaranam aanu oru kallukadi. 
He did well

----------


## Raja Sha

> http://www.forumkeralam.in/forum/sho...%98%85/page876
> 
> വായിച്ചിട്ട് ചിരിച്ചു മരിച്ചു ഹോ ഒപ്പം


Ejjjathi...

Oppam 38 days 50 Crores!!

Orottapperu... Lalettan..


Venamenkil oru peru koodi parayaam... Antony perumbavoor! :Roll:

----------


## Veiwer11

> Abraham -29 Days
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk



expecting *multi final around 1.2-1.3cr*

----------


## Antonio

The 30th day..

----------


## Veiwer11

Aries By Today 35Lakhs..

Show maintain Cheythaal Final 40Lakhs vare pokum...

----------


## PunchHaaji

Yesterday status:

----------


## Akhil krishnan

Cinemax Oberon 1.15 PM Show



Sent from my ZUK Z1 using Tapatalk

----------


## Veiwer11

Yesterday HF shows okke vannu alle

kidu in 5th weekend

----------


## ikka

> Abraham -29 Days
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


Really fabulous!!! Absolutely fantastic!!!!

 :Band:   :Band:

----------


## ikka

Derik rule extends to 30th day, today!!!

 :Band:   :Band:

----------


## KeralaVarma

*innum multyil innalathe athrem varuvayirikkum*

----------


## Akhil krishnan

PVR Lulu 4.15 pm show



Sent from my ZUK Z1 using Tapatalk

----------


## Akhil krishnan

PVR Lulu 12.45 pm show



Sent from my ZUK Z1 using Tapatalk

----------


## Sidharthan

> Yesterday status:


Pala Jose housefull allaa😌

Sent from my Lenovo A7020a48 using Tapatalk

----------


## The wrong one

> Pala Jose housefull allaa😌
> 
> Sent from my Lenovo A7020a48 using Tapatalk


May be good occupancy ennayirikkum paranjathu

Sent from my SM-T231 using Tapatalk

----------


## Akhil krishnan

> Pala Jose housefull allaa😌
> 
> Sent from my Lenovo A7020a48 using Tapatalk


housefull aanu ennu paranjnitilla...nalla occupancy vanna centres mention cheythu ne ullu

Sent from my ZUK Z1 using Tapatalk

----------


## Kannan Mahesh

> housefull aanu ennu paranjnitilla...nalla occupancy vanna centres mention cheythu ne ullu
> 
> Sent from my ZUK Z1 using Tapatalk


Akhilinte veedu evideya, pala aano, enkil evide?

----------


## Akhil krishnan

> Akhilinte veedu evideya, pala aano, enkil evide?


pala alla bro.. palakkad aanu

Sent from my ZUK Z1 using Tapatalk

----------


## Manoj

Paalayil oppam, moideen, Aadhi, AAA kaal share Abraham nedikazhinju.. Ini alpam occupancy kuranjaalum kuzhappamilla

----------


## Kaliyarmadam Giri

> Paalayil oppam, moideen, Aadhi, AAA kaal share Abraham nedikazhinju.. Ini alpam occupancy kuranjaalum kuzhappamilla


Adonnum  paranjal pattilla. Njangal sammadikoola.Njangalkoru kachithirumbu
Kittiyatha. :Yo:

----------


## silverscreenfan



----------


## silverscreenfan

മമ്മുക്കയുടെ മെഗാഹിറ്റ് ചിത്രം അബ്രഹാമിന്റെ സന്തതികൾ 25 th day വിജയാഘോഷം 10/07/2018 ചൊവ്വ ഈ സിനിമയിലെ താരങ്ങളായ Anson paual, maqbool salman, Anoop director : shaji padoor എന്നിവരുടെ സാനിധ്യത്തിൽ മുക്കം റോസ് തിയേറ്ററിൽ വെച്ചു നടത്തുകയുണ്ടായി . ഈ വിജയാഘോഷത്തിൽ ഞങ്ങളുടെ ക്ഷണം സ്വീകരിച്ചെത്തിയ ദിലീപ് ഫാൻസ്*, പ്രണവ് മോഹൻലാൽ ഫാൻസ്*, സൂര്യ ഫാൻസ് പ്രേത്യേകിച്ചു ഞങ്ങളുടെ കൂടെ നിന്നു പരിപാടി വൻ വിജയമാക്കിയ ദുൽഖർ ഫാൻസിനും ഇളയ ദളപതി ഫാൻസിനും, മറ്റെല്ലാ ഫാൻസിനും 
കൂടാതെ ഞങ്ങൾക്ക് സെലിബ്രേഷന് ഒരു അവസരം ഒരുക്കി തന്ന അബ്രഹാമിന്റെ സന്തതികൾ ചിത്രത്തിന്റെ അണിയറ പ്രവർത്തകർക്കും കൂടാതെ ഞങ്ങളെ ഇതിനു സഹായിച്ച MFWAI സംസ്ഥാന കമ്മിറ്റിക്കും State Vice President അഫ്സൽ ഇക്കക്കും 
മറ്റെല്ലാ സുഹൃത്തുക്കൾക്കും ഞങ്ങളുടെ നന്ദി അറിയിക്കുന്നു
എന്ന് 
MFWAI Mukkam Area commitee

----------


## silverscreenfan



----------


## silverscreenfan

ചരിത്രത്തിലാദ്യമായി വാട്സ് അപ്പ് കൂട്ടായ്മ ഫാൻസ് ഷോ നടത്തുന്നു....
'മമ്മുക്കാന്റെ പിള്ളേർ' എന്ന വാട്സപ്പ് കൂട്ടായ്മ MFWA സഹകരണത്തോടെ ഞായർ വടകരയിൽ വെച്ച് അബ്രഹാമിന്റെ സന്തതികൾ 50cr മെഗാവിജയം അണിയറ പ്രവർത്തകരുടെ സാന്നിധ്യത്തിൽ ആഘോഷിക്കുന്നു...
ഏവർക്കും സ്വാഗതം....
VATAKARA-ASHOK CNC 5pm 50 Cr Celebration.
5-30 Special Show-

----------


## silverscreenfan

https://www.facebook.com/omegamovies...4481816110077/

usa 3rd week

----------


## silverscreenfan

ആലപ്പുഴ മമ്മൂട്ടി ഫാൻസ്* 
അറിയാൻ ഈ വരുന്ന ഞായറായഴ്ച ആലപ്പുഴ ശ്രീ യില്* 5.30 pm ന് 
എബ്രഹാം 50 cr സെലിബ്രേഷനും അതോടൊപ്പം 6.00 pm ഷോ ഫാൻഷോ ആയും സംഘടിപ്പിക്കാൻ ആലപ്പുഴ മമ്മൂട്ടി ഫാൻസ്* ഒരുങ്ങി കഴിഞ്ഞു എല്ലാരും സഹകരിക്കുക .....
ആലപ്പുഴ കമ്മിറ്റി

----------


## Deewana

Repetitive avum... Anson thanne best !!!


> Anson should have been replaced by unni mukundan......


Sent from my BLN-L22 using Tapatalk

----------


## Deewana

Ikka da.... Vimarshakarude vaayil oru pidi poozhimannu vaariyitt Abrahaminte Santhathikal kuthikkunnu  :Yahbuhuha: 

Sent from my BLN-L22 using Tapatalk

----------


## Rangeela

> ആലപ്പുഴ മമ്മൂട്ടി ഫാൻസ്* 
> അറിയാൻ ഈ വരുന്ന ഞായറായഴ്ച ആലപ്പുഴ ശ്രീ യില്* 5.30 pm ന് 
> എബ്രഹാം 50 cr സെലിബ്രേഷനും അതോടൊപ്പം 6.00 pm ഷോ ഫാൻഷോ ആയും സംഘടിപ്പിക്കാൻ ആലപ്പുഴ മമ്മൂട്ടി ഫാൻസ്* ഒരുങ്ങി കഴിഞ്ഞു എല്ലാരും സഹകരിക്കുക .....
> ആലപ്പുഴ കമ്മിറ്റി


Derrific blockbuster!!!

----------


## maryland

> Ikka da.... Vimarshakarude vaayil oru pidi poozhimannu vaariyitt Abrahaminte Santhathikal kuthikkunnu 
> 
> Sent from my BLN-L22 using Tapatalk


 :Giveup:  :Giveup:  :Giveup:

----------


## Rangeela

Wow 1685 pages !!!

----------


## Deewana

> 


Ningalu ippozhum PC yil thanne aano ????

Sent from my BLN-L22 using Tapatalk

----------


## maryland

> Wow 1685 pages !!!


derick-inte kalikal FK kaanaan povunnathe ullu.. :Fight1:

----------


## maryland

> Ningalu ippozhum PC yil thanne aano ????
> 
> Sent from my BLN-L22 using Tapatalk


yes... :Clap:  :Clap: 
urakkavum athil thanne....:sleepy: :Boredom:

----------


## Rangeela

> derick-inte kalikal FK kaanaan povunnathe ullu..


Yess!!! Unstoppable success!!!

----------


## Deepu k

> Paalayil oppam, moideen, Aadhi, AAA kaal share Abraham nedikazhinju.. Ini alpam occupancy kuranjaalum kuzhappamilla


Kollam.mammottyude highest ayi kanumalla palayil

----------


## maryland

> Yess!!! Unstoppable success!!!


unmatchable..... :Band:  :1st: 
unparalleled... :Band:  :1st:

----------


## Rangeela

> unmatchable.....
> unparalleled...


 unanimous!!! Unbeatable!!!

----------


## Antonio

> 


Athippo ethra theatre il bad booking ennariyaan koode nokkiyavar undakum

----------


## maryland

> unanimous!!! Unbeatable!!!


Unsurmountable...!!  :Band:  :Clap: 
Victorious... :Band:  :Clap:

----------


## maryland

> Athippo ethra theatre il bad booking ennariyaan koode nokkiyavar undakum


athu correct...valid point... :Ok:

----------


## Rangeela

> Unsurmountable...!! 
> Victorious...


 unbroken!!! Unavoidable!!!

----------


## Rangeela

> Athippo ethra theatre il bad booking ennariyaan koode nokkiyavar undakum


Anyway potential is there... athukondalle nokkunne.....

----------


## Antonio

> Anyway potential is there... athukondalle nokkunne.....


Njan Chumma paranjathaa bro..
Ikka films number one nikkunnathilum valya santhosham enthaa

----------


## maryland

> Njan Chumma paranjathaa bro..
> Ikka films number one nikkunnathilum valya santhosham enthaa


 :Giveup:  :Giveup:  :Giveup:

----------


## Antonio

Ernakulam Multies 6 shows continuing Tomo also..

----------


## jumail pala



----------


## roshy

> Derrific blockbuster!!!


ithu copy paste cheythu d" maatti T" add cheythu, koode threadil post cheythittundu mary land :Urgreat:

----------


## Mike

> ithu copy paste cheythu d" maatti T" add cheythu, koode threadil post cheythittundu mary land

----------


## Abin thomas

Kottayam asha 70% first show.Heavy rain affected a bit

----------


## Mike



----------


## maryland

> ithu copy paste cheythu d" maatti T" add cheythu, koode threadil post cheythittundu mary land


raavile polum paste cheyyaatha enne kurichu ingane aaropanam nadathiyathu shariyaayilla... :Tooth:

----------


## PunchHaaji

edited..........

----------


## Rangeela

> ithu copy paste cheythu d" maatti T" add cheythu, koode threadil post cheythittundu mary land


Athe , copyland!!!

----------


## ACHOOTTY

> പട്ടാമ്പി അലക്സ്*


alexil  allallo...............abraham.

----------


## Rangeela

> 


 :Drum:  :Popcorn:  :Drum:

----------


## Janapriyan

> alexil  allallo...............abraham.


Neerali, Koode  :Laughing:

----------


## PunchHaaji

*Today evng shw rush @calicut sree*

----------


## ACHOOTTY

> Neerali, Koode


athinte okke aarelum photo iduvo?   10% collection aanu sunday polum.   koode yude koode kidakkunnathinaal  cheriya theatreil koode full aayal valla echil kittum. naale thottu athum doubt.

----------


## ACHOOTTY

> *Today evng shw rush @calicut sree*


world cup um mazhayum onnum abrahaminu vishayamalla...........30 day aayittum.

----------


## PunchHaaji

> alexil  allallo...............abraham.


FBilyil kandatha.. edited..

----------


## Veiwer11

> Kottayam asha 70% first show.Heavy rain affected a bit


5the Wekend World cup Final Time & rain ..

Good Status aane

----------


## yathra

Vadakara ashok

----------


## jumail pala

> athinte okke aarelum photo iduvo?   10% collection aanu sunday polum.   koode yude koode kidakkunnathinaal  cheriya theatreil koode full aayal valla echil kittum. naale thottu athum doubt.



multi oyichu koode avstha ok 90% shokam thaney anu

----------


## ACHOOTTY

> multi oyichu koode avstha ok 90% shokam thaney anu


koodeyum naale ariyaam engine single screenil povum ennu...............

eening nalla collection aanu allelum koode kku chance.   familikku ishtamayaal.

----------


## Rajamaanikyam

> 


Enthaa oru thalayeduppu.. Megastar's Mega Blockbuster...

----------


## Iyyer The Great

Everyone please go to peranbu thread and see the addaaarrrrr item..ellathukkum mele ulla treat for fans..  :Drum:

----------


## ACHOOTTY

> 


*ഒരേ സമയം.........താരമായും, അഭിനേതാവായും,  ദേശത്തും വിദേശത്തും  അഭിനന്ദനങ്ങൾ ഏറ്റു വാങ്ങുന്ന മമ്മൂക്ക............*

*കേരളത്തിലെ തീയേറ്ററുകളെ  മെഗാ താര പ്രഭയോടെ   ഡെറിക്  എബ്രഹാം ആയി പൂര പറമ്പാക്കുമ്പോൾ* 

*ആന്ധ്രായുടെ മണ്ണിൽ അവരുടെ ആരാധ്യ പുരുഷൻ ആയ വൈ . എസ്. ആർ ആയി മാറുമ്പോൾ* 

*തമിഴ്* മക്കൾക്കും ലോക സിനിമക്കും അത്ഭുതമായി ;ദി ഫെയ്*സ് ഓഫ് ഇന്ത്യൻ സിനിമ ' ആയി പേരന്പ്  എന്ന ചിത്രത്തിലൂടെ  അഭിനയത്തിന്റെ  വ്യത്യസ്ത തലങ്ങൾ പകർന്നാടുമ്പോൾ* 

*ധൈര്യ പൂർവം, അഭിമാനത്തോടെ, നമ്മൾക്ക് പറയാം ..........*

*ഇത് മലയാളീയുടെ  സ്വകാര്യ അഹങ്കാരം ആണ്...................*

*മമ്മൂക്കാ................നന്ദി.    *

----------


## bellari

> koodeyum naale ariyaam engine single screenil povum ennu...............
> 
> eening nalla collection aanu allelum koode kku chance.   familikku ishtamayaal.


Ente deal koode ticket free kodukkum 17 th ..Ente feel free kodutha oru padam polum success alla ..

----------


## Saathan

Abrahaminte Santhathikal Cochin Multiplex

----------


## Veiwer11

Good multi collection considering world cup final and mazha

----------


## Rajamaanikyam

Still going good... Good work Sathan bro...

----------


## Deepu k

> koodeyum naale ariyaam engine single screenil povum ennu...............
> 
> eening nalla collection aanu allelum koode kku chance.   familikku ishtamayaal.


Achootty koode above averge to good anu ellarum paranjathu.oru megahit -blokbuster pratheeshikkam

----------


## Shafeeq Basheer

What happend to ikka's Twitter Account..followers 1 million aayirunu 4 days back, now its reduced somehow..anyone knows d reason ?
https://twitter.com/mammukka

----------


## Akhil krishnan

> What happend to ikka's Twitter Account..followers 1 million aayirunu 4 days back, now its reduced somehow..anyone knows d reason ?
> https://twitter.com/mammukka


twitter removed fake accounts.. so kure followers poyi.. amitabh bachan nu aanu etuvum kooduthal pani kittiyath

Sent from my LLD-AL10 using Tapatalk

----------


## twist369

Neeralide theatres mmk kituo??
Next week release ethokkeya

----------


## Iyyer The Great

:Drum:   :Drum:

----------


## Manoj

Multi ippozhum kidu aanallo, 1.20 ethumennu thonnunnu

----------


## reach

watched second time from thrissur kairaly yesterday,first show. perumazha and worldcup final. still balcony 40% undarunnu.first class ariyilla.repeat watch lum ottum bore adikunathayi thoniyilla. koode vannavarkkellam nalla opinion....

----------


## ikka

UAE 24 Days -- Admits : 91034 Gross : 6.15Cr

Rest of GCC (17 Days) -- 3.45Cr

*Total GCC -- 9.6Cr* [Rest of GCC 7 days figures to be updated]

----------


## Kammaran

> UAE 24 Days -- Admits : 91034 Gross : 6.15Cr
> 
> Rest of GCC (17 Days) -- 3.45Cr
> 
> *Total GCC -- 9.6Cr* [Rest of GCC 7 days figures to be updated]


10 cr orapikkam alle. :Drum:

----------


## Veiwer11

> UAE 24 Days -- Admits : 91034 Gross : 6.15Cr
> 
> Rest of GCC (17 Days) -- 3.45Cr
> 
> *Total GCC -- 9.6Cr* [Rest of GCC 7 days figures to be updated]


TVM multies 80 Lakhs Kadanno?

----------


## Akhil krishnan

> 10 cr orapikkam alle.


10cr oke kazhinu.. rest of gcc fig 10 days aanu.. add aayitilla

Sent from my LLD-AL10 using Tapatalk

----------


## ACHOOTTY

> 10cr oke kazhinu.. rest of gcc fig 10 days aanu.. add aayitilla
> 
> Sent from my LLD-AL10 using Tapatalk


So 15 cr urappikkaam GCC and rest. Kerala 30 cr.   ROI and others okke vachu thanne 50 cr sure. 

Total business  60 cr urappikkaam.

----------


## sachin

> UAE 24 Days -- Admits : 91034 Gross : 6.15Cr
> 
> Rest of GCC (17 Days) -- 3.45Cr
> 
> *Total GCC -- 9.6Cr* [Rest of GCC 7 days figures to be updated]


btwn puli okke 33cr thalliyathil etra kanumayirikkum original puli time ee update illathathukondu vellam cherthulla collxn varoo athu kazhinju ettavum big hitaya mal padathinu athinte half polum varunilla appol thanne ariyamello etra sathyamundennu ee 33cr??

----------


## perumal

> btwn puli okke 33cr thalliyathil etra kanumayirikkum original puli time ee update illathathukondu vellam cherthulla collxn varoo athu kazhinju ettavum big hitaya mal padathinu athinte half polum varunilla appol thanne ariyamello etra sathyamundennu ee 33cr??


Puli ethra shows kalichu. Baki top grossing films ethra kalichu ?

----------


## perumal

> Everyone please go to peranbu thread and see the addaaarrrrr item..ellathukkum mele ulla treat for fans..


Ithoke athinu munnil enth enn parayipikkunna adaar item loading  :Yeye:

----------


## Tigerbasskool

> Abrahaminte Santhathikal Cochin Multiplex


hoy hoy  :Clap:

----------


## bilal john

> btwn puli okke 33cr thalliyathil etra kanumayirikkum original puli time ee update illathathukondu vellam cherthulla collxn varoo athu kazhinju ettavum big hitaya mal padathinu athinte half polum varunilla appol thanne ariyamello etra sathyamundennu ee 33cr??


Puli vellam cherthu kaanumennu urappalle.odiyan Puli level hit aavumaanel athinte collection vechu compare cheythaal Puli gcc correct ariyaam pattullu

----------


## wayanadan

*Anchal Archana FirstShow*

----------


## wayanadan

*Alappuzha Sree FirstShow*

----------


## Iyyer The Great

Pala jose

----------


## Iyyer The Great

All shows cancelled in Pala

----------


## Antonio

> Pala jose


Ha ha..
Pala thodupuzha road Alle athu..
Alappuzha level aayi..

----------


## Mike



----------


## PunchHaaji

> Neeralide theatres mmk kituo??
> Next week release ethokkeya


neerali, mystory comeback theatres kittum.

----------


## Antonio

> neerali, mystory comeback theatres kittum.


Neerali okke definitely 2 wks guarantee aaakum bro..My story ok..

----------


## Akhil krishnan

50 Days Poster Okke Vannallo.. Palakkad Townil Okke Ottichitund 😍😍🙏🙏

Sent from my LLD-AL10 using Tapatalk

----------


## Mike



----------


## Akhil krishnan

50 Days 😍🙏🙏🙏



Sent from my LLD-AL10 using Tapatalk

----------


## ikka

Tmrw Harthal!!! Pani aayi...

----------


## ikka

USA Box office 

#TamizhPadam2 - 1.17 cr 

#KadaikuttiSingam - 46.13 lacs

#Abrahamintesanthathikal - 41.71 lacs

----------


## ikka

What r the releases this week?

----------


## KOBRA

> Tmrw Harthal!!! Pani aayi...


namukku enthu pani . puthiya padangalkokkeuanu pani kittunnathu.

----------


## Antonio

> namukku enthu pani . puthiya padangalkokkeuanu pani kittunnathu.


Sdpi Harthaal okke comedy Alle

----------


## Veiwer11

> What r the releases this week?


BomB Katha undennu Thonnunnu

----------


## Antonio

> BomB Katha undennu Thonnunnu


27 Alle???
Kinavalli 27
Theevandi Maradona okke undakumo???

----------


## Antonio

Bomb 20th  aanu...

----------


## PunchHaaji



----------


## jumail pala



----------


## Antonio

Harthal illaaaa

----------


## KOBRA

*carnivel nammude padam 2 cr adicho ?*

----------


## KOBRA

> 


Aadiyum mayittu minute differcen ullu . oru 7 cr velliyude kanakku parakaram . velli mukkiyathinusesham ulla thayirkkum ithu  orginal okke etrayaanavo ?

----------


## MALABARI

> നീരാളി ത്രഡിൽ വരാറില്ലേ


pinneeee....aatu notu new lookil okke vannu bb adicha padam alle neeraali..varandu pinnee

----------


## Antonio

> 


Nalla cover photo

----------


## Veiwer11

> *carnivel nammude padam 2 cr adicho ?*


1.9 Cr aayittundaakum by weekend.

Before weekend 1.87Cr.. Aprrox

But not Updates 

Still continuing more than 15shows in Carnival so final  2Cr varendathaan..

----------


## KOBRA

> 1.9 Cr aayittundaakum by weekend.
> 
> Before weekend 1.87Cr.. Aprrox
> 
> But not Updates 
> 
> Still continuing more than 15shows in Carnival so final  2Cr varendathaan..


Kidu  :Band:

----------


## ikka

PVR 7pm...More than 60%!!! 31st day!!!

 :Band:

----------


## ikka

> *carnivel nammude padam 2 cr adicho ?*





> 1.9 Cr aayittundaakum by weekend.
> 
> Before weekend 1.87Cr.. Aprrox
> 
> But not Updates 
> 
> Still continuing more than 15shows in Carnival so final  2Cr varendathaan..


Carnival Thalayolaparambu till yesterday 19.15lks!! Other Carnival cinemas till 11th July is 1.67Cr...So now should be very near to 1.92Cr!!!

----------


## Antonio

> Carnival Thalayolaparambu till yesterday 19.15cr!! Other Carnival cinemas till 11th July is 1.67Cr...So now should be very near to 1.92Cr!!!


19.15 lakhs Alle???

----------


## GABBAR

> Carnival Thalayolaparambu till yesterday 19.15cr!! Other Carnival cinemas till 11th July is 1.67Cr...So now should be very near to 1.92Cr!!!


vere edhokke padangal carnivalil 2cr adichitt und ?

----------


## MALABARI

:Yo:  :Yo:  :Yo:

----------


## ikka

> 19.15 lakhs Alle???


Yes...sorry

----------


## ikka

As per velli, ABS crossed 30Cr from Kerala in 27 days..

 :Band:   :Band:

----------


## Jamesbond007

> 


Iniyippo Adhiyenkilum pokkiyeduthu varillallo ..   :Laughing:

----------


## mujthaba

> Iniyippo Adhiyenkilum pokkiyeduthu varillallo ..


Streetlights inte ksheenam petenn ang theernn kiti ..

----------


## BASH1982

> 


Vishudha pusthakam vare sammathichu

----------


## Iyyer The Great

> 


Ithu njangade velli alla, njangade velli ingane alla  :Ennekollu:

----------


## BASH1982

> Ithu njangade velli alla, njangade velli ingane alla


Vallatha chathi ayi poy

----------


## moovybuf

> Vallatha chathi ayi poy


Actual appo 30cr kooduthal kaanumallo

----------


## ACHOOTTY

> As per velli, ABS crossed 30Cr from Kerala in 27 days..


Ee chavaru okke parayunnathu aarelum viswasikkuvo?

Tvm ile thalluwala

----------


## King Amal

Ithil tvm clctn ethra kodutitund?? 



> Iniyippo Adhiyenkilum pokkiyeduthu varillallo ..

----------


## jimmy

> As per velli, ABS crossed 30Cr from Kerala in 27 days..


ini oadane anthony puthiya kanakkumayi varum fans ne santhoshippikkan. ithonnum avarku pidikkilla, oduvil velli ye thalli parayum.
velli kku abaddam paattiyathakum, aduth issue il thiruthum ennitte adi 30 cr abs 23 cr ennum thattividum :Drool:

----------


## Malik

Edapally Vanitha 50%+ booked for 9.45pm

----------


## Tigerbasskool

> 


aadhi ..vallathee oru aaaaadhi thanne  :Laughing:  23 kodi ..5 cr kooti ittittu undu...abraham nu 5 cr kurechittu undu as usual ...annante swantham velli

----------


## sha



----------


## mujthaba

Mark of a glorious return ..

----------


## Kaliyarmadam Giri

> PVR 7pm...More than 60%!!! 31st day!!!


Innale  Sunday Qciniemas 12%
 Innu    Monday  Q cinemas 33%
World cup  final ayathukondavam

----------


## perumal

Neerali 1.49 lakhs from 18 shows
Abraham 0.89 lakhs from 6 shows😍

----------


## Iyyer The Great

> Neerali 1.49 lakhs from 18 shows
> Abraham 0.89 lakhs from 6 shows😍


Ee Friday or Saturday nammal athinekkal daily collection eduthu thudangum ini multi if show count is as expected..  :Drum:

----------


## perumal

> Ee Friday or Saturday nammal athinekkal daily collection eduthu thudangum ini multi if show count is as expected..


Yes.. hopefully..next friday velya rls undo malayalam /other language films?

----------


## King Amal

Aa show namuk ing kittiya mathiyayirnnu.. 😝



> Neerali 1.49 lakhs from 18 shows
> Abraham 0.89 lakhs from 6 shows😍

----------


## Iyyer The Great

> Yes.. hopefully..next friday velya rls undo malayalam /other language films?


Bomb kadha undennu thonnunnu

----------


## Veiwer11

15k shows in kerala by tomorrow

----------


## Veiwer11

Movie can collect another 2-3cr from KBO if holds well invtheatre

----------


## Iyyer The Great

> 15k shows in kerala by tomorrow


 :Band: 
By Thursday ethra aavum

----------


## wayanadan

> pinneeee....aatu notu new lookil okke vannu bb adicha padam alle neeraali..varandu pinnee


 :Band:  .................

----------


## Veiwer11

> By thursday ethra aavum


*
15.4k+....*

----------


## wayanadan

> Bomb kadha undennu thonnunnu


*theevandi ennaa ??*

----------


## Young Mega Star

Oru 17k kittan chancundo final runil?

----------


## LOLan

> Oru 17k kittan chancundo final runil?


17k doubt anu.....

----------


## LOLan

Oru "Megastar level " BB....ath aghoshichondirikkumbo Telugu cinemaye njettichoru teaser....athinte alayolikal adangum mumb Tamil Cinemaye aake albhuthapeduthiyiru padathinte teaser !!!! 

3 languages....he is doing entirely different range  characters that too in perfection....!
Orotta Peru.....*Mammootty*

----------


## Young Mega Star

> 17k doubt anu.....



Ippo 150+ alle daily show count?

----------


## LOLan

> Ippo 150+ alle daily show count?


Yes....next week ithe pole poyal 17k kk chance und....

----------


## Kaliyarmadam Giri

> Oru 17k kittan chancundo final runil?


16.5 vare povumennu thonnunnuu

----------


## ACHOOTTY

Adutha week  comeback inu chance undo, kollam, changanassery, kodumgallur etc.

----------


## Deewana

> 


Vellinakshathram vare  :Ennekollu: 

Aadhi 23 crore & Abru 30 crore  :Laughing: 

Kanda Kure oochali Twitter teams mathram downgraded collection reports idunnu....

Sent from my BLN-L22 using Tapatalk

----------


## Deewana

> 1.9 Cr aayittundaakum by weekend.
> 
> Before weekend 1.87Cr.. Aprrox
> 
> But not Updates 
> 
> Still continuing more than 15shows in Carnival so final  2Cr varendathaan..


Ini manapurvam idaathad aano  :Laughing: 

Avide highest ethaaa Puli allaathe ??

Sent from my BLN-L22 using Tapatalk

----------


## Deewana

> Ee Friday or Saturday nammal athinekkal daily collection eduthu thudangum ini multi if show count is as expected..


Ingane vannal  :Ennekollu: 

Sent from my BLN-L22 using Tapatalk

----------


## Deewana

The Actor Unparalleled !

MEGASTAR !


> Oru "Megastar level " BB....ath aghoshichondirikkumbo Telugu cinemaye njettichoru teaser....athinte alayolikal adangum mumb Tamil Cinemaye aake albhuthapeduthiyiru padathinte teaser !!!! 
> 
> 3 languages....he is doing entirely different range  characters that too in perfection....!
> Orotta Peru.....*Mammootty*


Sent from my BLN-L22 using Tapatalk

----------


## Veiwer11

> Ini manapurvam idaathad aano 
> 
> Avide highest ethaaa Puli allaathe ??
> 
> Sent from my BLN-L22 using Tapatalk


May be aark track cheythu maduthu kaanum
trackedil 2nd highest after puli confirmed aan 
in carnival cinemas

----------


## King Amal

Aarum varathath kond Neerali 9.30 am show PVR Gold cancel aakki.. 
-
Ee padathinu angane onnum illallo alle..  (Hold over nn okke kandirunnu pande.. Aayonn ariyana) 😁

----------


## Identity

> 


Athikam Pokki Pidichu Nadakkanda.. Ivanmar thanne aanu "Villain" 40 Crores report cheythath.. Kaudiar Rajan :)

----------


## Antonio

> Aarum varathath kond Neerali 9.30 am show PVR Gold cancel aakki.. 
> -
> Ee padathinu angane onnum illallo alle..  (Hold over nn okke kandirunnu pande.. Aayonn ariyana) 😁


Aaa show onnum vere aarkkum kodukkillalo

----------


## ikka

*14,220 Shows by last Thursday!!!

15,497 Shows by this Thursday!!!* (+210+177+ 178*5)*

   

@*Young Mega Star

----------


## ACHOOTTY

> Athikam Pokki Pidichu Nadakkanda.. Ivanmar thanne aanu "Villain" 40 Crores report cheythath.. Kaudiar Rajan :)


athikam alla. sthyathil ee magazine collection ivide  idunnathu thanne nirthanam.  loka comedy aanu.    vayuvil ninnum oru amount eduthu avanavanu ishtam ullorkku angu ittu kodukkum.

ee magazine vachu lalinu churugiyathu..........15 BB kittikaanum. pandathe collection update vazhi.

----------


## perumal

> *14,220 Shows by last Thursday!!!
> 
> 15,497 Shows by this Thursday!!!* (+210+177+ 178*5)*
> 
>    
> 
> @*Young Mega Star


this week 100-150 shows kituo

----------


## ikka

> this week 100-150 shows kituo


150+ is my expectation as there is no major release and we have all Neerali screens!!! Lets C!!!

----------


## Veiwer11

Vanitha, Vineetha, Central, majestic-
Track Cheythitundo?

Ivide 70 Lakhs okke varendathaan

----------


## ACHOOTTY

> Vanitha, Vineetha, Central, majestic-
> Track Cheythitundo?
> 
> Ivide 70 Lakhs okke varendathaan


trackers okke kandam vazhi odi..................neeraliye pedichu.

----------


## Ravi

*completing 15,133 shows by today*

----------


## perumal

> Vanitha, Vineetha, Central, majestic-
> Track Cheythitundo?
> 
> Ivide 70 Lakhs okke varendathaan


+M cinemas, varapuzha

----------


## Bhasker

> Adutha week  comeback inu chance undo, kollam, changanassery, kodumgallur etc.


Kodungallur -Sreekaleeswary Chance illa.Bomb Kadha charted aanu

----------


## Devarajan Master

> Vanitha, Vineetha, Central, majestic-
> Track Cheythitundo?
> 
> Ivide 70 Lakhs okke varendathaan


M Cinemas, Varappuzha as well.

----------


## Veiwer11

> +M cinemas, varapuzha


M Cinemas Koodi Kutiiyaal definitely above 70Laksh Varum...

Kavitha + multi Kude kuttiyaal 2Cr from EKm..

----------


## ikka



----------


## The wrong one

:Band:  :Band: 


> 


Sent from my SM-T231 using Tapatalk

----------


## Manoj

> Ini manapurvam idaathad aano 
> 
> Avide highest ethaaa Puli allaathe ??
> 
> Sent from my BLN-L22 using Tapatalk


Nammade foruthil ippol aarum track cheyyaan illathayi poyi, nammal thudangi vecha palathum mattullavar ippol vrithiyayi cheythu kayyadi vaangunnu.

----------


## Manoj

> Vellinakshathram vare 
> 
> Aadhi 23 crore & Abru 30 crore 
> 
> Kanda Kure oochali Twitter teams mathram downgraded collection reports idunnu....
> 
> Sent from my BLN-L22 using Tapatalk


Abraham nalloru thudakkamanu, kodikalude kallakalikal palarum manassilakki thudangiyirikkunnu

----------


## Manoj

> Athikam Pokki Pidichu Nadakkanda.. Ivanmar thanne aanu "Villain" 40 Crores report cheythath.. Kaudiar Rajan :)


Ivaneyokke aaru nambunnu, driver padangalude collection kootti kodukkunnathum, pinneedu thiruthunnathum avarude sthiram kalikalaanallo

----------


## jeeva

Kidu ethinte production and distribution team hats off ...Great Catherine double collection eduthittum no thallall collection no pokki adi ...respect... :Urgreat:

----------


## Iyyer The Great

> Kidu ethinte production and distribution team hats off ...Great Catherine double collection eduthittum no thallall collection no pokki adi ...respect...


TGFnte double kittiyaal ithu Premam Drishyam okke marikadannene  :Laughing:

----------


## ACHOOTTY

> Kidu ethinte production and distribution team hats off ...Great Catherine double collection eduthittum no thallall collection no pokki adi ...respect...


Correct. Ithaanu sari.  Venel 75 cr ithinodakam thallaam.

----------


## ACHOOTTY

> TGFnte double kittiyaal ithu Premam Drishyam okke marikadannene


Ithrayum vtithiketta trend srishtichathu aa koppam aanu. Oro divasavum thalli malarthi.

Athu kazhinju mattu ella padavum aa trend pinthudarnnu.

Ithode athu avasanichaal nallathu

----------


## KOBRA

*
TGF   6 cr Budget 10 cr share 
ABS   8 cr Budget 13 cr +share ( Final will be around 14-15cr)*

----------


## Manoj

> Kidu ethinte production and distribution team hats off ...Great Catherine double collection eduthittum no thallall collection no pokki adi ...respect...


Sathyam, palarum avarodu പറഞ്ഞെങ്കിലും, കളക്ഷൻ വെച്ചുള്ള gimmicks nu ഇല്ലെന്നാണ് അവർ പറഞ്ഞത്

----------


## Manoj

> Correct. Ithaanu sari.  Venel 75 cr ithinodakam thallaam.


Pulimurukan allaathe ഒരൊറ്റ cinema polum keralathil 50 cr nediyittilla എന്നതാണ് സത്യം. ദൃശ്യം, പ്രേമം ഒക്കെ worldwide 50 aakaam. Oppam okke total business polum 50 kittilla

----------


## PunchHaaji



----------


## Iyyer The Great

> 


Athum AS 6 shows il ninnu...Neerali 18 um

----------


## Raja Sha

Double/ Tripple holdover, minute difference kanakkeduppukarude shushkanthi onnum ippol  kananillallo..
Appurathu first sunday thanne double tripple holdover okke adichappo manam madutho?

----------


## classic

Mump ivide undayirunna vallorum aayirikkum ippo avide aa pani cheyyunnath.. training um experience um ivide ninn venduvolam kittikkanumallo..  :Laughing: 




> Nammade foruthil ippol aarum track cheyyaan illathayi poyi, nammal thudangi vecha palathum mattullavar ippol vrithiyayi cheythu kayyadi vaangunnu.

----------


## bellari

> 


Ee comparison seriyalla same day collection alla ithu ..

----------


## Veiwer11

> Ee comparison seriyalla same day collection alla ithu ..


Onnamath compare cheyyenda aavashyamilla
one is disaster other is blockbuster

----------


## Tigerbasskool

> Onnamath compare cheyyenda aavashyamilla
> one is disaster other is blockbuster





> Ee comparison seriyalla same day collection alla ithu ..


ithu oru comparison ayittu kanendaa...ividee vannu Blockbuster movie abraham ...minute difference.... oppam above abraham ...abraham below adhi...holdover ennu okee daily vannu chorinyee verku ullle thirichu adi ayittu kootiyaal mathi  :Wink:

----------


## GABBAR

> 





> 



bro ithinte onnum aavshyam illa

----------


## Tigerbasskool

> *
> TGF   6 cr Budget 10 cr share 
> ABS   8 cr Budget 13 cr +share ( Final will be around 14-15cr)*


TGF share above 10.5 cr undu...total business above 50 cr WW

yes abraham total above 15 cr share enthaylum verum ...total business above 60 cr WW

----------


## Tigerbasskool

> 


wow highest shows.....above pazhassiraja alle  :Yeye:

----------


## Jamesbond007

> Athum AS 6 shows il ninnu...Neerali 18 um


Ingine onnum parayaathe.. Annan valiya Kodeeswaran alle.... Ikka verum Lakshaprabhu  :Wink:

----------


## Jamesbond007

> *completing 15,133 shows by today*


Ikkaakku 15K yo  :Wink:   :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## Janapriyan

> 


Itharam posts ozhivaakkendathaanu... ___/\___

----------


## DAVID007

> Ingine onnum parayaathe.. Annan valiya Kodeeswaran alle.... Ikka verum Lakshaprabhu


Ayyo angane onnum parayallea...! Ningal ithu paranju angu pokum rathri avanmaru annane chorinju ennu paranju prathikaaram cheyyan irangum...!

Sent from my SM-G360FY using Tapatalk

----------


## ACHOOTTY

> Ingine onnum parayaathe.. Annan valiya Kodeeswaran alle.... Ikka verum Lakshaprabhu


Kodeeswaran okke pichakkaranum, laksha prabhu okke  kodeeswaranum aavaan 1 padam mathi.

Ithu ariyatha kure manorogikal undu avattakalkku ingine thanne kittanam.

----------


## Antonio

> Ayyo angane onnum parayallea...! Ningal ithu paranju angu pokum rathri avanmaru annane chorinju ennu paranju prathikaaram cheyyan irangum...!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G360FY using Tapatalk


100 pages by Tomo extra

----------


## King Amal

.

Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk

----------


## Antonio

> Ee comparison seriyalla same day collection alla ithu ..


Ehhhh
Hmmmm

----------


## Antonio

Abraham appol ellarum angeekarichallooo Alle..
Athoooo ille???

----------


## twist369

Official 50 cr eppol vRum

----------


## ikka

CinemaPranthan @CinemaPranthanM
?
56m
#AbrahaminteSanthathikal From coming Friday 6th week of release Abrahaminte Santhathikal movie is getting Increase in Theatre from 77 to 95 Theatres ...... All time Blockbuster for a reason....... Malayalam film industry is witnessing a rare record here ......MegastarMagic.
?...........

Is this true??

----------


## Tigerbasskool

All time Blockbuster  :salut:

----------


## King Amal

And neerali from 175 theatres to 70 theatres enn oru news kandu.. 



> CinemaPranthan @CinemaPranthanM
> ?
> 56m
> #AbrahaminteSanthathikal From coming Friday 6th week of release Abrahaminte Santhathikal movie is getting Increase in Theatre from 77 to 95 Theatres ...... All time Blockbuster for a reason....... Malayalam film industry is witnessing a rare record here ......MegastarMagic.
> ?...........
> 
> Is this true??

----------


## HariGopal

> 


wow, oru blockbuster um disaster um thammil ulla comparison polich  :Smile: 

btw, ikka fans multi collection okke nokkunathil peruth santhosham  :Happy:

----------


## Mike

......

----------


## Devadoothan

> wow, oru blockbuster um disaster um thammil ulla comparison polich 
> 
> btw, ikka fans multi collection okke nokkunathil peruth santhosham


multi coollection paranju thudangiyal ikka fans kandam vazhi odum.. pakshe, 8 maasathe kaathirippinu shesham lal fansinu kittiyathu immathiri oru kurippineyaanallo ennorkkumbam...  :Teary:

----------


## GABBAR



----------


## haidin mammookka

> 


Wow pwoli

Sent from my Redmi 5A using Tapatalk

----------


## BASH1982

> wow, oru blockbuster um disaster um thammil ulla comparison polich 
> 
> btw, ikka fans multi collection okke nokkunathil peruth santhosham


Not fair this attitude 
Nale ini puliyum parolum compare cheyyum

----------


## yathra



----------


## ACHOOTTY

> ......


Thalluwalayude annakkil koduthallo jobychaayan.

----------


## ACHOOTTY

> multi coollection paranju thudangiyal ikka fans kandam vazhi odum.. pakshe, 8 maasathe kaathirippinu shesham lal fansinu kittiyathu immathiri oru kurippineyaanallo ennorkkumbam...


8 masam munpu enthaarnnu. 2 yamandan flop. 

Ikka. Ithinidayil 2 BB thannu tgf and abraham koodathe masterpiece enna clean hit um.

----------


## classic

I second that.. The comparison is not fair at all from any angle. It was not needed..

Compare it with Oppam, not Neerali.. Even then comparisons won't be fair if the films didn't release in the same season.




> wow, oru blockbuster um disaster um thammil ulla comparison polich 
> 
> btw, ikka fans multi collection okke nokkunathil peruth santhosham

----------


## King Amal

Kunnamkulam fanspageinu okke adich kittiyallo. 😂😂



> ......

----------


## HariGopal

> multi coollection paranju thudangiyal ikka fans kandam vazhi odum.. pakshe, 8 maasathe kaathirippinu shesham lal fansinu kittiyathu immathiri oru kurippineyaanallo ennorkkumbam...


onnum cheyanilla, koora padam ayath kond potti . athre ullu

----------


## ACHOOTTY

> I second that.. The comparison is not fair at all from any angle. It was not needed..
> 
> Compare it with Oppam, not Neerali.. Even then comparisons won't be fair if the films didn't release in the same season.


Ippo okke comparison thanne budhimuttaanu. Oro divasavum new multi or theatre varunnu. So viewers okke split aavum.

----------


## HariGopal

> Not fair this attitude 
> Nale ini puliyum parolum compare cheyyum


multi mathram nokkanenkil puli vareyonnum pokanda, munthirivalli thanne dharalam :)

----------


## BASH1982

> onnum cheyanilla, koora padam ayath kond potti . athre ullu


Neerali athra moshamano ente sister n family kandittu ishtapettennu paranju ee online degradation ella paridhiyum langichu kazhinju
Fb onnum use cheyyathirikkunnatha nallathu

----------


## BASH1982

> multi mathram nokkanenkil puli vareyonnum pokanda, munthirivalli thanne dharalam :)


Asifali vs mammooty comparison nadathiyittundu chila lal fans
Enthayalum nallathalla

----------


## HariGopal

> Neerali athra moshamano ente sister n family kandittu ishtapettennu paranju ee online degradation ella paridhiyum langichu kazhinju
> Fb onnum use cheyyathirikkunnatha nallathu


athokke veruthe excuse parayam enne ullu, padam nallath aanel athonnum vishayame alla.

----------


## ACHOOTTY

> Neerali athra moshamano ente sister n family kandittu ishtapettennu paranju ee online degradation ella paridhiyum langichu kazhinju
> Fb onnum use cheyyathirikkunnatha nallathu


Social media ennathu kooli thozhilaalikalude pidiyil aanu. 24 manikoorum ee koottar vijarichaal Aareyum mahaanakkum, aareyum kollaruthathavan aakkum, visham cheettum, padam pottikkum. So ithu okke niyanthrikkanamenkil ee social media thanne adachu poottanam. Athu ini prayogikam alla. Ellarum athil addicted aanu.

----------


## King Amal

Degrading onnum oru reason alla.. 
Padam irangiya ann wayand dist comite presidentinte oru fb post indayrnn.. 
' Photoshoot kittiyathinte nanni engilum kanik dai" enn paranj..  Lalfans tanne kanditt mosham ittu nn okke aayirunn..  
Tazhe ath polathe commentum.. 



> Neerali athra moshamano ente sister n family kandittu ishtapettennu paranju ee online degradation ella paridhiyum langichu kazhinju
> Fb onnum use cheyyathirikkunnatha nallathu

----------


## classic

Sure great film aanel hate campaign o negative reviews o vishayamalla, Padam BB aavum.. Ath pole koora Padam aanel ithonnum undayillelum flop aavum..

Oru avg movie or an experiment movie okke social media kaaranam flop aavum.. Ath kand ishttappedunnavar vare reviews kaaranam povaathavum.. Allel koora Padam allatha Neerali okke kurach koodi collect cheythene..




> athokke veruthe excuse parayam enne ullu, padam nallath aanel athonnum vishayame alla.

----------


## Antonio

> ......


Joby polichu kayyil koduthu..

----------


## classic

Joby marana mass  :Clap: 




>

----------


## Antonio

> 


Aarkkka ksheenam aayath???

----------


## roshy

> Asifali vs mammooty comparison nadathiyittundu chila lal fans
> Enthayalum nallathalla


ഇക്കാക്ക് ഒരു 8 k ഷോ ഫിലിം കിട്ടാനുള്ള ഭാഗ്യമുണ്ടോ എന്ന് ചോദിച്ചവരൊക്കെ ഇപ്പോഴും ഇവിടെ ഉണ്ട് 😆

----------


## BASH1982

[QUOTE=HariGopal;8345804]athokke veruthe excuse parayam enne ullu, padam nallath aanel athonnum vishayame alla.[/QUOTE
Nalla padamanel odum ethrr degradation nadathiyalum but ippozhathe condition big ms nte oru watchable or avg film onnukil flop allenkil disaster akum high oppinion vannal mathrame vijayikku enna avastha varum

----------


## Rajamaanikyam

[QUOTE=BASH1982;8345825]


> athokke veruthe excuse parayam enne ullu, padam nallath aanel athonnum vishayame alla.[/QUOTE
> Nalla padamanel odum ethrr degradation nadathiyalum but ippozhathe condition big ms nte oru watchable or avg film onnukil flop allenkil disaster akum high oppinion vannal mathrame vijayikku enna avastha varum


Oru kanakkinu nallathaanu.. Let them come up with big and good projects... Avarude ranginotha films avar cheyyanam... Allathe Kanda pullikkarano neeraliyo onnum pora..

----------


## Tigerbasskool

> wow, oru blockbuster um disaster um thammil ulla comparison polich 
> 
> btw, ikka fans multi collection okke nokkunathil peruth santhosham


release nu munpe mam fans thanne disaster ennu mudira kuthiyee parole movie thread il vannu chorinyeepol ningal orkenam aayirinnu thririchum ithe polee oke kittum ennu..ippol mansalaayillee mosham padathil aaru abhinaychaalum result onnu thanne anennu ...WOM nu complete actor o mega actor o youth star ennu unnum illlaa....padam valare mosham anenngil washout aayiirkum

----------


## Tigerbasskool

> 


joby mass reply ...waiiting for the offfical collection reports ..mikavarum total business 60 cr WW ayittu aayirikum post cheyunethu

----------


## HariGopal

> release nu munpe mam fans thanne disaster ennu mudira kuthiyee parole movie thread il vannu chorinyeepol ningal orkenam aayirinnu thririchum ithe polee oke kittum ennu..ippol mansalaayillee mosham padathil aaru abhinaychaalum result onnu thanne anennu ...WOM nu complete actor o mega actor o youth star ennu unnum illlaa....padam valare mosham anenngil washout aayiirkum


pakarathinu pakaram, yyo sankadam sahikkan pattanilla  :Tongue: 

btw, aarenkilum parole threadil vannu parole & pulimurugan comparison nadathiyo? angane cheythenkil ath avarde vivarakked! allathenth parayan.

----------


## Kannadi

> Aarkkka ksheenam aayath???


My story

Sent from my SM-G610F using Tapatalk

----------


## Iyyer The Great

Next week multiyil 7-8 shows kittendathaanu...With 3/4 shows in PVR..avide innu AS with 3 shows had same viewer count as Neerali with 4 shows..So valiya releases onnum illatha sthidikk ippo ulla 3 or onnukoodi kootti 4 shows kittanam...katta steady aanu avide..

----------


## Iyyer The Great

> pakarathinu pakaram, yyo sankadam sahikkan pattanilla 
> 
> btw, aarenkilum parole threadil vannu parole & pulimurugan comparison nadathiyo? angane cheythenkil ath avarde vivarakked! allathenth parayan.


Randintem same days allallo..onninte 5th week vs mattethinte 4th day alle  :Wink:

----------


## Iyyer The Great

Ikkayude commercial biggies onnum ee kollam iniyilla..All reserved for 2019  :Coool: 
Biggest hit of the year tag ASil ninnu edukkaan chance ulla films Kochunni and Odiyan alle..Vere enthenkilum undo  :Thinking:

----------


## Malik

> Ikkayude commercial biggies onnum ee kollam iniyilla..All reserved for 2019 
> Biggest hit of the year tag ASil ninnu edukkaan chance ulla films Kochunni and Odiyan alle..Vere enthenkilum undo


Yamandan Prema katha,Love action drama,Irupathonnam noottandu okke undu.Ithu 3 um X mas rls ennu kelkunnu.Angananel podipaarum

----------


## perumal

> Ikkayude commercial biggies onnum ee kollam iniyilla..All reserved for 2019 
> Biggest hit of the year tag ASil ninnu edukkaan chance ulla films Kochunni and Odiyan alle..Vere enthenkilum undo


Ath randum 99% break cheyum...IH potential ulla big budget films !!  :Ok:

----------


## Iyyer The Great

> Yamandan Prema katha,Love action drama,Irupathonnam noottandu okke undu.Ithu 3 um X mas rls ennu kelkunnu.Angananel podipaarum


Ammo...ithil prema katha and noottandu nalla initial sure aanu..Love action drama also mostly..3um orumichu vannaal maarakam aayirikkum..ikkakku Xmas film chance illa..lalettan, dileep, prithvi okke?

----------


## wayanadan

> ഇക്കാക്ക് ഒരു 8 k ഷോ ഫിലിം കിട്ടാനുള്ള ഭാഗ്യമുണ്ടോ എന്ന് ചോദിച്ചവരൊക്കെ ഇപ്പോഴും ഇവിടെ ഉണ്ട് 😆


ആ ചോദ്യം ചോദിച്ചവരോട് തിരിച്ച് ചോദിക്കേണ്ട അവസ്ഥയാണ്

----------


## wayanadan

മൾട്ടി വന്നാ?

----------


## Malik

> Ammo...ithil prema katha and noottandu nalla initial sure aanu..Love action drama also mostly..3um orumichu vannaal maarakam aayirikkum..ikkakku Xmas film chance illa..lalettan, dileep, prithvi okke?


Ikka this yr malayalam rls Blog mathrame ullu.

----------


## Malik

> മൾട്ടി വന്നാ?


1lakh thazhe poyille.Ini weekly idan chance ullu

----------


## classic

Odiyan IH aavumenn manass parayunnu.. Kodhunni Roshan-Nivin team il oru vishwasamilla..




> Ath randum 99% break cheyum...IH potential ulla big budget films !!

----------


## GABBAR

> Ath randum 99% break cheyum...IH potential ulla big budget films !!


kochunni no chance roshanil pradeeksha illa odiyan nannavan aanu kooduthal chance .

----------


## ikka

#AbrahaminteSanthathikal 32 Days Edappalli Vanitha Gross Around ₹26L

Highest Grosser Of 2018

----------


## ikka

MoviesToDay @moviesToday1
?
2 Jul
M Cinemas 4K 3D Dolby ATOMS Varapuzha (New Theater )
#AbrahaminteSanthathikal
3 Day Gross ~ 341864 
Total Show  ~ 12 
Occupancy ~ 96%

Very Good Start

----------


## Veiwer11

> #AbrahaminteSanthathikal 32 Days Edappalli Vanitha Gross Around ₹26L
> 
> Highest Grosser Of 2018


Vineetha included ano?

----------


## ikka

Total m + vanitha - will be above 35L

----------


## maryland

> #AbrahaminteSanthathikal 32 Days Edappalli Vanitha Gross Around ₹26L
> 
> Highest Grosser Of 2018


 :Drum:  :Drum:  :Drum:

----------


## KOBRA

> #AbrahaminteSanthathikal 32 Days Edappalli Vanitha Gross Around ₹26L
> 
> Highest Grosser Of 2018





> MoviesToDay @moviesToday1
> ?
> 2 Jul
> M Cinemas 4K 3D Dolby ATOMS Varapuzha (New Theater )
> #AbrahaminteSanthathikal
> 3 Day Gross ~ 341864 
> Total Show  ~ 12 
> Occupancy ~ 96%
> 
> Very Good Start





> Total m + vanitha - will be above 35L


Kidu  :Band:

----------


## maryland

> 


 :Yahoo:  :Yahoo:  :Yahoo:

----------


## Veiwer11

*Anto Joseph*‏ @IamAntoJoseph 20h20 hours agoMore



#AbrahaminteSanthathikal Completed 20K Shows  #Worldwide  Thank You All :) Running Successfully In Cinemas Near By You.!!


Anto annan. 
 :Drum:  :Drum:  :Drum:  :Drum:  :Clap:  :Clap:  :Clap:

----------


## Akhil krishnan

Sent from my LLD-AL10 using Tapatalk

----------


## maryland

> *Anto Joseph*‏ @IamAntoJoseph 20h20 hours agoMore
> 
> 
> 
> #AbrahaminteSanthathikal Completed 20K Shows  #Worldwide  Thank You All :) Running Successfully In Cinemas Near By You.!!
> 
> 
> Anto annan.


 :Yahoo:  :Yahoo:  :Yahoo:

----------


## PunchHaaji

> ഇക്കാക്ക് ഒരു 8 k ഷോ ഫിലിം കിട്ടാനുള്ള ഭാഗ്യമുണ്ടോ എന്ന് ചോദിച്ചവരൊക്കെ ഇപ്പോഴും ഇവിടെ ഉണ്ട് 


 :Laughing:   :Laughing:

----------


## Jamesbond007

> 


Chodichavan kandam vazhi odikkaanum  :Ennekollu:   :Ennekollu:

----------


## Jamesbond007

> I second that.. The comparison is not fair at all from any angle. It was not needed..
> 
> Compare it with Oppam, not Neerali.. Even then comparisons won't be fair if the films didn't release in the same season.


Ikka fansinu athu ariyaathe onnumalla.. Pakshe Neerali release aayappol  Ikkade recent Flopsintey total collection aadhya 3 divasam kondu edukkum ennu Annan fans Veembadichathu kondaavum angine oru comparison vannathu  :Laughing:

----------


## Jamesbond007

> Neerali athra moshamano ente sister n family kandittu ishtapettennu paranju ee online degradation ella paridhiyum langichu kazhinju
> Fb onnum use cheyyathirikkunnatha nallathu


Njaaninnale kandu Neeraali.. Ithokke oru movie aano  :Angry:

----------


## moovybuf

> Ikka fansinu athu ariyaathe onnumalla.. Pakshe Neerali release aayappol  Ikkade recent Flopsintey total collection aadhya 3 divasam kondu edukkum ennu Annan fans Veembadichathu kondaavum angine oru comparison vannathu


ikka flop filmsinte alla...hit filmsinte collection...LAL benchmark.. :Laughing:

----------


## Jamesbond007

> *Anto Joseph*‏ @IamAntoJoseph 20h20 hours agoMore
> 
> 
> 
> #AbrahaminteSanthathikal Completed 20K Shows  #Worldwide  Thank You All :) Running Successfully In Cinemas Near By You.!!
> 
> 
> Anto annan.


 :Drum:   :Drum:   :Drum:

----------


## Jamesbond007

> ikka flop filmsinte alla...hit filmsinte collection...LAL benchmark..


Lokothara disasters Annan thannalum Fansinte Veembadikk oru kuravum illa.. Ingine thalachoru panayam vacha veroru varggam kaanilla..

----------


## KOBRA

> Lokothara disasters Annan thannalum Fansinte Veembadikk oru kuravum illa.. Ingine thalachoru panayam vacha veroru varggam kaanilla..


Lal annen thanne lokathara veemabdi anu appole pinne fansinte karyam pinne parayandallo  :Laughing: 
1000 kodikkum rendamoozam cheyunnu. Puli 150 cr  :Laughing: 
Alapanu iswarym vannal ardharatrikkum kudapidikkum enna linenanuu annenum fansum  :Laughing:

----------


## Jamesbond007

> Lal annen thanne lokathara veemabdi anu appole pinne fansinte karyam pinne parayandallo 
> 1000 kodikkum rendamoozam cheyunnu. Puli 150 cr 
> Alapanu iswarym vannal ardharatrikkum kudapidikkum enna linenanuu annenum fansum


Pidichu nilkkende  :Laughing:

----------


## KOBRA

> Pidichu nilkkende


ini cheriya kalikal illa valiya kalikal matram . lets wait for kochunni and odiyan  :Laughing:

----------


## MamBlr

Many a time Mammootty gets a big hit, another movie in that season will take away the lime light. Recently Masterpiece and Aadu-2. Now most likely AS and Koode.
 :Sad:

----------


## AJAY

> Many a time Mammootty gets a big hit, another movie in that season will take away the lime light. Recently Masterpiece and Aadu-2. Now most likely AS and Koode.


Koodey onnum aa range povan chancilla...multiyil chilapol overtake cheyyumaayirikkum...

----------


## Iyyer The Great

> Many a time Mammootty gets a big hit, another movie in that season will take away the lime light. Recently Masterpiece and Aadu-2. Now most likely AS and Koode.


Aadu and MP case pole alla AS and Koode..Koode ASnte aduthethaan chance illa..

----------


## AJAY

Ithinte Oru 20% collection engillum mazhayum world cup um  kondu poyittundavilley....????

----------


## KOBRA

> Many a time Mammootty gets a big hit, another movie in that season will take away the lime light. Recently Masterpiece and Aadu-2. Now most likely AS and Koode.


koodu okke jsut multi hitakum atrayullu
malabar area okke veenu koodu almost place holdover anu singel screen chila main centers ozichu

----------


## AJAY

Onathinu 10 main centres enkilum hold cheyyan pattiyirunnenkil nannayirunnu....

----------


## MamBlr

Then great.
I don't want to comment on Koode as I have not watched it.
But seeing the mutiplex collection, I felt so.
Let the producer disclose the numbers. He says "Athukkum mele". So there are high hopes.




> Aadu and MP case pole alla AS and Koode..Koode ASnte aduthethaan chance illa..

----------


## Iyyer The Great

> Then great.
> I don't want to comment on Koode as I have not watched it.
> But seeing the mutiplex collection, I felt so.
> Let the producer disclose the numbers. He says "Athukkum mele". So there are high hopes.


Yes.. Multiplex collection will be there..Koode is that kind of film..It will attract multi audience but not the small centre audience..

----------


## Malik

> Many a time Mammootty gets a big hit, another movie in that season will take away the lime light. Recently Masterpiece and Aadu-2. Now most likely AS and Koode.


Masterpiece um ayokke AS compare cheyyunno.

----------


## Ravi

> Ithinte Oru 20% collection engillum mazhayum world cup um  kondu poyittundavilley....????


more than that.....
moreover, initial days-il  nippah issue  Calicut collectione affect cheythittundu.....

----------


## Ravi

> Chodichavan kandam vazhi odikkaanum


jobi aalu oru puliyanu..... :Gunsmilie:

----------


## Ravi

> Onathinu 10 main centres enkilum hold cheyyan pattiyirunnenkil nannayirunnu....


athonnum nadakkathilla bhai.....
50 days-il thane 16000 shows cross cheyyum....pinne engane continue cheyyananu......

----------


## GABBAR

> Yes.. Multiplex collection will be there..Koode is that kind of film..It will attract multi audience but not the small centre audience..





cochin multiplex

ABS    4 days     2620582.00  46 housefull shows 
koode 4 days     2505248.00  37 housefull shows

----------


## AJAY

> athonnum nadakkathilla bhai.....
> 50 days-il thane 16000 shows cross cheyyum....pinne engane continue cheyyananu......


Athokke jobyum antoyum vicharicha nadakkavunnathey ullu....
Onam padam kittathey centres undenkil..avidokke kodukkamallo....100 days poster koodey irakkiyaal porey...oru paper adum.
.bonus okke kitti sadharanakar purathirangunna time aanu athu...

----------


## PunchHaaji

Official announcement coming from Joby George soon. Tomichanu parayamenkil Jobykum parayaam. Wait for rodhanam from pramukha fans!!  :Laughing:

----------


## Ravi

6th week confirmed @ Trivandrum-Aries (2 shows) & Trichur-Inox (2 shows)

----------


## Iyyer The Great

> cochin multiplex
> 
> ABS    4 days     2620582.00  46 housefull shows 
> koode 4 days     2505248.00  37 housefull shows


From Monday athinu 4 shows kooduthal und compared to first Monday of AS..Neerali vann shokam aayathinte advantage..So opening weekend kazhinjaal athinaanu advantage..

----------


## GABBAR

> From Monday athinu 4 shows kooduthal und compared to first Monday of AS..Neerali vann shokam aayathinte advantage..So opening weekend kazhinjaal athinaanu advantage..


ithinu long run kittum abs timil world cupum undaayirunnu

----------


## Mike

Siggy Kollam...........  :Roll: 






> Official announcement coming from Joby George soon. Tomichanu parayamenkil Jobykum parayaam. Wait for rodhanam from pramukha fans!!

----------


## Iyyer The Great

> Official announcement coming from Joby George soon. Tomichanu parayamenkil Jobykum parayaam. Wait for rodhanam from pramukha fans!!


Siggy  :Ennekollu:

----------


## misbah7722

Anchal archana 6th week 

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk

----------


## Iyyer The Great

> Anchal archana 6th week 
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


Ethra shows kaanum

----------


## PunchHaaji

> Siggy Kollam...........





> Siggy



 :Roll:   :Roll:

----------


## maryland

Punch Annan... :Gathering:

----------


## Rangeela

> Onathinu 10 main centres enkilum hold cheyyan pattiyirunnenkil nannayirunnu....


Onathinu B centre il nalla collection edukum, good advantage!!!

----------


## Veiwer11

> Onathinu B centre il nalla collection edukum, good advantage!!!


Onathin B centre + some maincentre + multiplex 

Ingane Kittiyaal Kidukkum...

Expecting 16K by next week...

----------


## ikka

Most no. of shows at Kerala Boxoffice
Pulimurugan 41442
BB2 36116
Drishyam 26361
BDays 20880
Premam 20821
KHR 20427
ENM 19725
Adhi 18766
T20 18519
2C 17941
MVT 17710
BB1 17256
Ramalela 16280
AHB 16212
Oppam 16052
AAA 15532

Seems list after detailed tracking in place..

----------


## Loud speaker

> Most no. of shows at Kerala Boxoffice
> Pulimurugan 41442
> BB2 36116
> Drishyam 26361
> BDays 20880
> Premam 20821
> KHR 20427
> ENM 19725
> Adhi 18766
> ...


Aadhi 18 k onnm illenn thonnunn

----------


## shakeer

PVR 7.pm show filling fast became Red  160  plus ticket sold 25 minute to go

----------


## Akhil krishnan

Sent from my ZUK Z1 using Tapatalk

----------


## Tigerbasskool

:Yeye:   :Yeye:   :Yeye:   :Yeye:   :Yeye:

----------


## Tigerbasskool

> Most no. of shows at Kerala Boxoffice
> Pulimurugan 41442
> BB2 36116
> Drishyam 26361
> BDays 20880
> Premam 20821
> KHR 20427
> ENM 19725
> Adhi 18766
> ...


where is pazhassi? 16k undayiirenellee?

----------


## Antonio

> where is pazhassi? 16k undayiirenellee?


20-20... oh superb
No multies..No wide release time alle

----------


## wayanadan

*ee friday kure idangalil abraham thirichu varum*

----------


## GABBAR

dubai - deira city centre naale muthal 2 shows

----------


## kannan

> *ee friday kure idangalil abraham thirichu varum*


Njan karuthi wayanadan vellapokkathil ozhukipoyennu  :Wink:

----------


## shakeer

Yesterday multiyil etra vannu anybody has any idea

----------


## King Amal

0.62 lakhs from 6 shows.. 



> Yesterday multiyil etra vannu anybody has any idea

----------


## shakeer

> 0.62 lakhs from 6 shows..


Eannu much better akum Eannu thonnunu

----------


## Young Mega Star

> Most no. of shows at Kerala Boxoffice
> Pulimurugan 41442
> BB2 36116
> Drishyam 26361
> BDays 20880
> Premam 20821
> KHR 20427
> ENM 19725
> Adhi 18766
> ...


KHR eth movie anu?

----------


## Veiwer11

> KHR eth movie anu?


Kattappana

----------


## Veiwer11

Ivide track cheytha oppma show count 15.6k aanenn thonnunnu

----------


## Yuvaa

.............

----------


## Yuvaa

> KHR eth movie anu?


കട്ടപ്പനയിലെ ഋതിക്  റോഷൻ

----------


## Manikuttan777

> Most no. of shows at Kerala Boxoffice
> Pulimurugan 41442
> BB2 36116
> Drishyam 26361
> BDays 20880
> Premam 20821
> KHR 20427
> ENM 19725
> Adhi 18766
> ...


AHB etha??

----------


## Malik

> AHB etha??


Action hero biju

----------


## Kattippalli Pappan

> Most no. of shows at Kerala Boxoffice
> Pulimurugan 41442
> BB2 36116
> Drishyam 26361
> BDays 20880
> Premam 20821
> KHR 20427
> ENM 19725
> Adhi 18766
> ...


Ini ithinteyokke  collection onnu kodukkamo
Show countil  karyamundo ennariyana

----------


## Tigerbasskool

> Ini ithinteyokke  collection onnu kodukkamo
> Show countil  karyamundo ennariyana


ningal ithu oru fan fight thread aakum  :Laughing:

----------


## Phantom 369

> Most no. of shows at Kerala Boxoffice
> Pulimurugan 41442
> BB2 36116
> Drishyam 26361
> BDays 20880
> Premam 20821
> KHR 20427
> ENM 19725
> Adhi 18766
> ...


Pazhassiraja avide?

----------


## Kattippalli Pappan

> 20-20... oh superb
> No multies..No wide release time alle


Pazhassi 16,479 shows undayirunnallo

----------


## misbah7722

ആലുവ casino 6th week 1 show (6:30pm)

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk

----------


## misbah7722

> Ethra shows kaanum


One show aayirikkum (first show aayirikkum) 

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk

----------


## perumal

> Most no. of shows at Kerala Boxoffice
> Pulimurugan 41442
> BB2 36116
> Drishyam 26361
> BDays 20880
> Premam 20821
> KHR 20427
> ENM 19725
> Adhi 18766
> ...


aadu 2 how much enn any idea? 
enthayalum ithil onum velya karyamila

----------


## pnikhil007

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk

----------


## shakeer

Abs multy collection etrayundu

----------


## King Amal

All time record in RD cinemas

Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk

----------


## wayanadan

> Njan karuthi wayanadan vellapokkathil ozhukipoyennu


ഞാനതിനിവിടെയാ ......

----------


## melparambu

next week 100+ shows kittumo..?

----------


## Loud speaker

Yerusalem Nayaka Crossed 3 million views... 
Slow poison ❤

----------


## Antonio

> All time record in RD cinemas
> 
> Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk


3 housefull mathram...kottayath...Hmmm..
Aano..

----------


## ikka

> next week 100+ shows kittumo..?


150+...i.a.

----------


## MANNADIAR

> 3 housefull mathram...kottayath...Hmmm..
> Aano..


Ivanmar udayipinde usthadanu... katta lalfans nadathunnadanu

----------


## Malik

> All time record in RD cinemas
> 
> Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk


Aviduthe first movie engandanu.All time record ennu paranjondu paranjenneyullu

----------


## Sajil K R

> Aviduthe first movie engandanu.All time record ennu paranjondu paranjenneyullu


Kaala oke avde release ayath aanu

Sent from my Lenovo A6020a40 using Tapatalk

----------


## bellari

> Aviduthe first movie engandanu.All time record ennu paranjondu paranjenneyullu


Ith evidaya RD cinimas

----------


## Malik

> Ith evidaya RD cinimas


Mundakkayam

----------


## kallan pavithran

> Ith evidaya RD cinimas


Mundakkayam. 2 months old theater ile record anu break cheythath  :Very Happy:

----------


## Veiwer11

> Ivanmar udayipinde usthadanu... katta lalfans nadathunnadanu


Katta udaaip twitter aan

avarude single screens udaaip an

multi enthan enn ariyilla may be too

vere arengilum same theatre track cheythaal ariyaan pattum

----------


## Rangeela

!!!1717pages!!!

----------


## Manoj

> Katta udaaip twitter aan
> 
> avarude single screens udaaip an
> 
> multi enthan enn ariyilla may be too
> 
> vere arengilum same theatre track cheythaal ariyaan pattum


Lal fans alle നടത്തുന്നത്, ലാൽ padangalku share koodum, ktym, pala, chgsry okke..

----------


## KOBRA

> 3 housefull mathram...kottayath...Hmmm..
> Aano..


Ivide thanne 5 or 6 Hf board pic kidappavundu

----------


## saamy

> Katta udaaip twitter aan
> 
> avarude single screens udaaip an
> 
> multi enthan enn ariyilla may be too
> 
> vere arengilum same theatre track cheythaal ariyaan pattum


Remyayil 2 show odiya aadu2 oke alltime best collection changanseryil undenu thalliya teams anu

----------


## ikka

> Q error ayondu tuesday count eduthu...


Going steady...By today 1.09 varendathu aanu...

----------


## ikka

Neerali 92k from 17 shows...16%...This week too ABS multies same no of shows kittendathu aanu!!!

----------


## Ravi

> Neerali 92k from 17 shows...16%...This week too ABS multies same no of shows kittendathu aanu!!!


No shows at PAN.

----------


## ikka

> No shows at PAN.


Oops ... Bad!!

----------


## Iyyer The Great

Show increase confirmed at Pala. From 2 to 3 shows. Have to see if it will get 4. 

6th week  :Drum:

----------


## KOBRA

> Show increase confirmed at Pala. From 2 to 3 shows. Have to see if it will get 4. 
> 
> 6th week


  :Drum:   :Drum:   :Drum:

----------


## Veiwer11

> Going steady...By today 1.09 varendathu aanu...


Final 1.2Cr+ Varum 

Onam Vacationil oru 2shows vechu kittiyaal 1.3Cr

----------


## ikka

> Show increase confirmed at Pala. From 2 to 3 shows. Have to see if it will get 4. 
> 
> 6th week


 :Band:   :Band:

----------


## sha

> Show increase confirmed at Pala. From 2 to 3 shows. Have to see if it will get 4. 
> 
> 6th week




 :Thumbup1:  :Thumbup1:

----------


## Malik

> Show increase confirmed at Pala. From 2 to 3 shows. Have to see if it will get 4. 
> 
> 6th week


Avide theatre okke closed alle

----------


## Iyyer The Great

> No shows at PAN.





> Oops ... Bad!!


Innale vannath 79k aanu at ekm multis
Athil pan 2.1k
PVR 62.9k
Almost 80% of collection is coming from PVR now..so avide ethra kittum ennathaanu probably the only thing that matters..Cinemax night shows undenkil athum gunam cheyyum.

----------


## Iyyer The Great

> Avide theatre okke closed alle


Ippo athe.. hopefully by Friday or Saturday open aavum..

----------


## sha



----------


## ikka

> Innale vannath 79k aanu at ekm multis
> Athil pan 2.1k
> PVR 62.9k
> Almost 80% of collection is coming from PVR now..so avide ethra kittum ennathaanu probably the only thing that matters..Cinemax night shows undenkil athum gunam cheyyum.


Yes...But Saturday and Sunday will be good no even in PAN!!! Weekdays no issues...

----------


## sha



----------


## wayanadan



----------


## ikka

"I am not bad with hands too!!!"

----------


## Sajil K R

Friday kottayam asha -1 show 

Sent from my Lenovo A6020a40 using Tapatalk

----------


## ACHOOTTY

> 



immade palakkad..................nenju pidanju kondulla wayanadan post.

----------


## ACHOOTTY

> No shows at PAN.


aidathe show time sari alla.    13 per okke aanu varunnathu.  better remove or sh time change aarnnu.

----------


## Janapriyan

:Band:  :Band:

----------


## Iyyer The Great

> Friday kottayam asha -1 show 
> 
> Sent from my Lenovo A6020a40 using Tapatalk


Athenthu patti.. expected RS for 2 more weeks in Asha.

----------


## Malik

Edappally Vanitha 1shw
Aluva Casino 1shw
Tvm Aries 2shw
Tvm Greenfield 1shw
Tcr Inox 2shw
Kottayam Asha 1shw

----------


## KOBRA

> Edappally Vanitha 1shw
> Aluva Casino 1shw
> Tvm Aries 2shw
> Tvm Greenfield 1shw
> Tcr Inox 2shw
> *Kottayam Asha 1shw*


pani kittiyathu ividyanu e week

----------


## Malik

> pani kittiyathu ividyanu e week


Aalillathathu kondu akille.

----------


## jumail pala

clct kairali 2.30 pm 6 pm..from tomorrow

----------


## KOBRA

> Aalillathathu kondu akille.


75 people  first showkku undayirunnu innale

----------


## KOBRA

> clct kairali 2.30 pm 6 pm..from tomorrow


sreeyil ethanu ?

----------


## jumail pala

> sreeyil ethanu ?



bhayankam and bomb kadha...kairali 2 shows savari giri giri

----------


## KOBRA

> bhayankam and bomb kadha...kairali 2 shows savari giri giri


appole monday thottu regular shows kittumayirkkum alle ?

----------


## jumail pala

TVPM kairali film festival anu enu thonnu..kalabavanilekku shift cheyum mikkavarum

----------


## Abin thomas

> pani kittiyathu ividyanu e week


Bomb releasing.neerali has two week agreement

----------


## Abin thomas

> Aalillathathu kondu akille.


Alla next week comeback kitum.neerali two week agreement und

----------


## PunchHaaji

> "I am not bad with hands too!!!"



ithu ente siggy ale?

----------


## PunchHaaji

Abrahaminte Santhathikal Prequel aanouncement undakum along with official collection release by Joby George. Adeni's next after Gabriel!  :Band:   :Band:   :Band:

----------


## Malik

Kannur Sagara 4shws.6th wk

----------


## ACHOOTTY

> Alla next week comeback kitum.neerali two week agreement und


entammo...........mootta polum keraatha disastersine okke agreement ittu valippikkunnavare sammathikkanam.

ennittu chow count kondu varum.........parole inekkal undu.......pullikkarane kaal undu.

athu ikka padam disaster aanel...........1st week thottu sthalam kaali aakkum.

----------


## ACHOOTTY

> Edappally Vanitha 1shw
> Aluva Casino 1shw
> Tvm Aries 2shw
> Tvm Greenfield 1shw
> Tcr Inox 2shw
> Kottayam Asha 1shw


kannur - sagara - 4 sh
clt - kairali - 2 sh
pathanamthitta - trinity - 2 sh
thodupuzha - ashirvad - 1 sh
karunagappalli - carnival - 1sh

----------


## Ravi

> kannur - sagara - 4 sh
> clt - kairali - 2 sh
> pathanamthitta - trinity - 2 sh
> thodupuzha - ashirvad - 1 sh
> karunagappalli - carnival - 1sh


Vadakara - CNC (1 show)

----------


## Antonio

> Athenthu patti.. expected RS for 2 more weeks in Asha.


Neerali Asha il extra shows add cheytho??
Allel Bomb Anand il kerumo, Abhilash Koode, Neerali to Asha..

----------


## ACHOOTTY

> clct kairali 2.30 pm 6 pm..from tomorrow


enthu koppaanu. sree mathi aarnnu ............ini ippo kairali for what?

----------


## Antonio

> entammo...........mootta polum keraatha disastersine okke agreement ittu valippikkunnavare sammathikkanam.
> 
> ennittu chow count kondu varum.........parole inekkal undu.......pullikkarane kaal undu.
> 
> athu ikka padam disaster aanel...........1st week thottu sthalam kaali aakkum.


2 weeks minm agreement Ella lalettan films num und..

----------


## ACHOOTTY

> Neerali Asha il koode add cheytho??
> Allel Bomb Anand il kerumo, Abhilash Koode, Neerali to Asha..


Bomb kadha - asha - 3 sh and abhilah -1 sh       neerali - abhilash - 3 sh,   ABS - asha - 1 sh

----------


## ACHOOTTY

> 2 weeks minm agreement Ella lalettan films num und..


ippo pinne kooduthal soukaryaum aanu.........driver thanne aanallo exhiitorsinte thalapathu.

----------


## Antonio

> Alla next week comeback kitum.neerali two week agreement und


Comeback okke..Central nte theatres...
Changanacherry oru show polum ittilla..
Pathanamthitta okke ippozhum und..

----------


## Deewana

Kuduthal collection Kairali yil kittum !!!!


> enthu koppaanu. sree mathi aarnnu ............ini ippo kairali for what?


Sent from my BLN-L22 using Tapatalk

----------


## Antonio

> Bomb kadha - asha - 3 sh and abhilah -1 sh       neerali - abhilash - 3 sh,   ABS - asha - 1 sh


Lavanmarkk Anaswara ennoru Tamil mathram kettunna oru theatre und.. ippozhum undo?? Chathaalum avide kettoolla

----------


## ChalakudikaraN

Chalakudy Surabhi 6th week - 3 shows daily

----------


## Antonio

Alappuzha ille??
Sree??
Polichu..

----------


## Deewana

Santhoshaaayilleeee !!!!!!!!


> Chalakudy Surabhi 6th week - 3 shows daily


Sent from my BLN-L22 using Tapatalk

----------


## Ravi

> kannur - sagara - 4 sh
> clt - kairali - 2 sh
> pathanamthitta - trinity - 2 sh
> thodupuzha - ashirvad - 1 sh
> karunagappalli - carnival - 1sh


Kattanam-Ganam (2 shows)
Vadakara-CNC (1 show)
Chalakkudy-Surabhi (3 shows)

----------


## Iyyer The Great

100 shows chance undo?

----------


## Ravi

> 100 shows chance undo?


No chance at all......

----------


## Sajil K R

> Lavanmarkk Anaswara ennoru Tamil mathram kettunna oru theatre und.. ippozhum undo?? Chathaalum avide kettoolla


Avide karthide padam und. Pinne tamil padam 2 vannal athum kanum chilapo

Sent from my Lenovo A6020a40 using Tapatalk

----------


## KOBRA

*ABS 6th week*
---------------
Tvm Kalabhavan          4 shows
Tvm Aries 		        2 shw
Tvm Greenfield 		1 shw
EKM PVR Lulu		3 shows
EKM Cinemax		1 shw
Edappally Vanitha 	1 shw
Pala - jose 		3 shows
Aluva Casino 		1 shw
Tcr Inox 		        2 shw
Kottayam Asha 		1 shw
kannur - sagara  	4 sh
Clt - kairali 		2 sh
Pathanamthitta-trinity  2 sh
thodupuzha-ashirvad   1 sh
karunagappalli-carnival 1 sh
Vadakara - CNC 		1 show
Chalakudy Surabhi 	3 shows
Kattanam-Ganam 	2 shows
Alapuzzha Sreee		2 shows
Valancheri Srekumar	2 shows




*Total 39 Shows*

----------


## Tigerbasskool

> Abrahaminte Santhathikal Prequel aanouncement undakum along with official collection release by Joby George. Adeni's next after Gabriel!


Great....Prequel same team thanne alleee?

----------


## BASH1982

Kottayam alpy van chathi ayi poy
Kazhinja sunday neeraliyekal rush abrahaminu alpyil undarunnu

----------


## KOBRA

*ABS 6th week*
---------------
1)  Tvm Kalabhavan              4 shows


2)  Tvm Aries             2 show


3)  Tvm Greenfield         1 show


4)  EKM PVR Lulu        3 shows


5)  EKM Cinemax            1 show


6)  Edappally Vanitha         1 show


7)  Pala - jose         3 shows


 :Cool:   Aluva Casino         1 show


9)  Tcr Inox             2 shows


10) Kottayam Asha         1 show


11) kannur - sagara          4 shows


12) Clt - kairali         2 shows


13) Pathanamthitta-trinity      2 shows


14) thodupuzha-ashirvad      1 show


15) karunagappalli-carnival     1 show


16) Vadakara - CNC         1 show


17) Chalakudy Surabhi         3 shows


1 :Cool:  Kattanam-Ganam         2 shows


19) Alapuzzha Sreee        2 shows


20) Valancheri Srekumar        2 shows


21) Angamali Carnivel 	1 show	


*Total 41 Shows*

----------


## PunchHaaji

> Great....Prequel same team thanne alleee?

----------


## Young Mega Star

> 



Ithoke ullathano? Prequelinte oke avashyamundo ee filminu? Njanayirikum ee movie ishtapedatha ore oru ikka fan  :Weeping:

----------


## BASH1982

> 


Abraham kidu charector thanne but ee preequal edukkumbo kanihayumayittulla romance okke oru kallukadi akum undane vendarunnu

----------


## Akhil krishnan

#AbrahaminteSanthathikal All Kerala Carnival 

33 Days Gross Around ₹1.91cr 👌👏

✅ All Time 3rd Highest Grosser (#Baahubali2 , #Pulimurugan , #AbrahaminteSanthathikal )

✅ Highest Grosser Of 2018 (Previous Best #Aadhi - ₹1.32cr

Sent from my ZUK Z1 using Tapatalk

----------


## roshy

#USA

#AbrahaminteSathathikal from July 20th.
Harkins AZ Mills 25 W/Imax, Tempe, AZ (Three Shows).
Friday, July 20 @9:00PM
Saturday, July 21 & Sunday July 22 @ 7:00PM
www.harkins.com
uper Saver Cinemas 8, Bell Rd., Phoenix, AZ.
Saturday, July 21 @9:30 PM.
Online Booking : https://tinyurl.com/yawyutuf

----------


## Phantom 369

> *ABS 6th week*
> ---------------
> 1)  Tvm Kalabhavan              4 shows
> 
> 
> 2)  Tvm Aries             2 show
> 
> 
> 3)  Tvm Greenfield         1 show
> ...


Trivandrum - MOT 2 Shows

----------


## Veiwer11

> *ABS 6th week*
> ---------------
> 1)  Tvm Kalabhavan              4 shows
> 
> 
> 2)  Tvm Aries             2 show
> 
> 
> 3)  Tvm Greenfield         1 show
> ...


Expected Better ..

Mazha Collection baadhichitundaakum on weekdays..
Kurach Show Increase Kittumenn Karuthunnu This week

----------


## Veiwer11

> #AbrahaminteSanthathikal All Kerala Carnival 
> 
> 33 Days Gross Around ₹1.91cr 
> 
> ✅ All Time 3rd Highest Grosser (#Baahubali2 , #Pulimurugan , #AbrahaminteSanthathikal )
> 
> ✅ Highest Grosser Of 2018 (Previous Best #Aadhi - ₹1.32cr
> 
> Sent from my ZUK Z1 using Tapatalk


*Heavy......*

----------


## The wrong one

> Ithoke ullathano? Prequelinte oke avashyamundo ee filminu? Njanayirikum ee movie ishtapedatha ore oru ikka fan


Derickinte appan Abrahaminte story ayirikkum..Vintage times

Sent from my SM-T231 using Tapatalk

----------


## Antonio

Alappuzha thechu...Sree 2 show ethu padamaanu?
Kairali 4sh n Sree 2sh Neerali aakumo

----------


## Ravi

> *ABS 6th week*
> ---------------
> 1)  Tvm Kalabhavan              4 shows
> 
> 
> 2)  Tvm Aries             2 show
> 
> 
> 3)  Tvm Greenfield         1 show
> ...


Kasaragod - Carnival (4 shows)
Mukkam - Rose ( 2 shows)
Trivandrum - MOT (2 shows)

----------


## Kannadi

> Alappuzha thechu...Sree 2 show ethu padamaanu?
> Kairali 4sh n Sree 2sh Neerali aakumo


Ha haaaa 

Sent from my SM-G610F using Tapatalk

----------


## Iyyer The Great

> Kasaragod - Carnival (4 shows)
> Mukkam - Rose ( 2 shows)
> Trivandrum - MOT (2 shows)


Pala Jose 4 shows  :Band: 
Increase from 2 in 5th week.
1st 4 weeks 4 shows universal.
5th week Jose 2 shows.
6th week Jose 4 shows.

----------


## Iyyer The Great

> *ABS 6th week*
> ---------------
> 1)  Tvm Kalabhavan              4 shows
> 
> 
> 2)  Tvm Aries             2 show
> 
> 
> 3)  Tvm Greenfield         1 show
> ...


Pala Jose 4  :Victory:

----------


## King Amal

Ee prequel msg film rls aayi first weekil tanne watsappil karangi nadannatha..  
Sambhavam fake aanu..

----------


## Ravi

Palghat - Priyathama (NS) 

3 shows Neerali

----------


## Veiwer11

Sunday aakumbol oru atkleast oru 80 Shows Engilum aakumenn Karuthaam

----------


## Iyyer The Great

Kalabhavan 2 shows aanennu thonnunnu

----------


## Ravi

> Kalabhavan 2 shows aanennu thonnunnu


kalabahavanilekku shift undo ?
avideyokke etho film festival ennokke kettu....
illenkilum kuzhappam illa......muty-il 5 shows undu

----------


## KOBRA

*ABS 6th week*

1)  Tvm Kalabhavan              2 shows


2)  Tvm Aries             2 show


3)  Tvm Greenfield         1 show


4)  EKM PVR Lulu        3 shows


5)  EKM Cinemax            1 show


6)  Edappally Vanitha         1 show


7)  Pala - jose         4 shows


 :Cool:   Aluva Casino         1 show


9)  Tcr Inox             2 shows


10) Kottayam Asha         1 show


11) kannur - sagara          4 shows


12) Clt - kairali         2 shows


13) Pathanamthitta-trinity      2 shows


14) thodupuzha-ashirvad      1 show


15) karunagappalli-carnival     1 show


16) Vadakara - CNC         1 show


17) Chalakudy Surabhi         3 shows


1 :Cool:  Kattanam-Ganam         2 shows


19) Alapuzzha Sreee        2 shows


20) Valancheri Srekumar        2 shows


21) Angamali Carnivel         1 show    


22) Kasaragod - Carnival        4 shows


23) Mukkam - Rose         2 shows


24) Trivandrum - MOT         2 shows


25) Palghat - Priyathama     1 show

*Total 48 shows*

----------


## Iyyer The Great

> kalabahavanilekku shift undo ?
> avideyokke etho film festival ennokke kettu....
> illenkilum kuzhappam illa......muty-il 5 shows undu


Posters kandu..with theatre slip...NS and matinee und..
FS and SS koode

----------


## Iyyer The Great

> *ABS 6th week*
> 
> 1)  Tvm Kalabhavan          	4 shows
> 
> 
> 2)  Tvm Aries 			2 show
> 
> 
> 3)  Tvm Greenfield 		1 show
> ...


Bhai Kalabhavan 2 ullu

----------


## Iyyer The Great

Kavitha kaanille

----------


## Veiwer11

Manjeri  ille?

----------


## KOBRA

pala centerilum updates avanundu 

may be touch 80 shows

----------


## ikka

150 venam...they say theaters increased to 95 now....150 venam...nangal sammathikkilla....

----------


## Bhasker

Shornur -Melam -2 Shows

----------


## Bhasker

Thalikkulam -Karthika - 2 Shows

----------


## ikka

Good to see 3 PVR shows in quiet OK capacity screens (near 50K INR per show)...Cinemax small screen though....

----------


## Malik

Thalassery 2shws

----------


## ikka

Koode and ABS 3 shows in PVR...So they have given reasonably good consideration for ABS!!!!

----------


## Bhasker

Kodungallur -Carnival Cinemas -1 Show

----------


## Ravi

> Koode and ABS 3 shows in PVR...So they have given reasonably good consideration for ABS!!!!


Neerali also 3 shows in PVR  :Yo:

----------


## ikka



----------


## Ravi

> Good to see 3 PVR shows in quiet OK capacity screens (near 50K INR per show)...Cinemax small screen though....


But, 12.45 Hrs show is moved to 10.15 Hrs which will reduce atleast 100 audience per day......

----------


## KOBRA

*ABS 6th week*
--------------------------------------


1)  Tvm Kalabhavan          	4 shows


2)  Tvm Aries 			2 show


3)  Tvm Greenfield 		1 show


4)  EKM PVR Lulu		3 shows


5)  EKM Cinemax			1 show


6)  Edappally Vanitha 		1 show


7)  Pala - jose 		4 shows


 :Cool:   Aluva Casino 		1 show


9)  Tcr Inox 			2 shows


10) Kottayam Asha 		1 show


11) kannur - sagara  		4 shows


12) Clt - kairali 		2 shows


13) Pathanamthitta-trinity  	2 shows


14) thodupuzha-ashirvad  	1 show


15) karunagappalli-carnival 	1 show


16) Vadakara - CNC 		1 show


17) Chalakudy Surabhi 		3 shows


1 :Cool:  Kattanam-Ganam 		2 shows


19) Alapuzzha Sreee		2 shows


20) Valancheri Srekumar		2 shows


21) Angamali Carnivel 		1 show	


22) Kasaragod - Carnival        4 shows


23) Mukkam - Rose 		2 shows


24) Trivandrum - MOT 		2 shows


25) Palghat - Priyathama 	1 show


26) Shornur -Melam -		2 Shows


27) Thalikkulam -Karthika - 	2 Shows


2 :Cool:  Thalassery Carnivel		2 shws


29) Kodungallur-Carnival  	1 Show






*Total 57 Shows*

----------


## ikka

> Neerali also 3 shows in PVR


Second week...But timing is much better for ABS!!!

----------


## ikka

> *ABS 6th week*
> --------------------------------------
> 
> 
> 1)  Tvm Kalabhavan              4 shows
> 
> 
> 2)  Tvm Aries             2 show
> 
> ...


Poratte....100 mele aakatte....

----------


## KOBRA

*Total mikkavarum 50 theater kanum*

----------


## Ravi

> *ABS 6th week*
> --------------------------------------
> 
> 
> 1)  Tvm Kalabhavan              4 shows
> 
> 
> 2)  Tvm Aries             2 show
> 
> ...


Total 55 shows as of now....(Kalabhavan only 2 shows)

----------


## KOBRA

*ABS 6th week*
--------------------------------------


1)  Tvm Kalabhavan              2 shows


2)  Tvm Aries             2 show


3)  Tvm Greenfield         1 show


4)  EKM PVR Lulu        3 shows


5)  EKM Cinemax            1 show


6)  Edappally Vanitha         1 show


7)  Pala - jose         4 shows


 :Cool:   Aluva Casino         1 show


9)  Tcr Inox             2 shows


10) Kottayam Asha         1 show


11) kannur - sagara          4 shows


12) Clt - kairali         2 shows


13) Pathanamthitta-trinity      2 shows


14) thodupuzha-ashirvad      1 show


15) karunagappalli-carnival     1 show


16) Vadakara - CNC         1 show


17) Chalakudy Surabhi         3 shows


1 :Cool:  Kattanam-Ganam         2 shows


19) Alapuzzha Sreee        2 shows


20) Valancheri Srekumar        2 shows


21) Angamali Carnivel         1 show    


22) Kasaragod - Carnival        4 shows


23) Mukkam - Rose         2 shows


24) Trivandrum - MOT         2 shows


25) Palghat - Priyathama     1 show


26) Shornur -Melam -        2 Shows


27) Thalikkulam -Karthika -     2 Shows


2 :Cool:  Thalassery Carnivel        2 shws


29) Kodungallur-Carnival      1 Show


30) Kollam  Carnival: RP Mal     1 Show


*Total 58shows*

----------


## Iyyer The Great

> Koode and ABS 3 shows in PVR...So they have given reasonably good consideration for ABS!!!!


Koode got big theppu
ABS got what it deserves
Neerali got huge undeserving support

----------


## ikka

Expected 1 show in M...Last weekend was reasonably OK...They gave 4 shows 4 Bomb which is unnecessary!!!

----------


## AJAY

> Koode got big theppu
> ABS got what it deserves
> Neerali got huge undeserving support


Mumbai connection vechittano..??

----------


## Veiwer11

> Koode got big theppu
> ABS got what it deserves
> Neerali got huge undeserving support


Maxlab Distribution ... Antony...

----------


## Kaliyarmadam Giri

> *ABS 6th week*
> --------------------------------------
> 
> 
> 1)  Tvm Kalabhavan              2 shows
> 
> 
> 2)  Tvm Aries             2 show
> 
> ...


mmde chalakudy... :Drum:  :Drum:  :Drum: 
....

----------


## Akhil krishnan

> *ABS 6th week*
> --------------------------------------
> 
> 
> 1)  Tvm Kalabhavan              2 shows
> 
> 
> 2)  Tvm Aries             2 show
> 
> ...


Carnival Thalayolaparambu 1 Show, Chengannur C Cinemas 1 Show

Sent from my LLD-AL10 using Tapatalk

----------


## KOBRA

*ABS 6th week*
--------------------------------------


1)  Tvm Kalabhavan              4 shows


2)  Tvm Aries             2 show


3)  Tvm Greenfield         1 show


4)  EKM PVR Lulu        3 shows


5)  EKM Cinemax            1 show


6)  Edappally Vanitha         1 show


7)  Pala - jose         4 shows


 :Cool:   EKM Kavitha  4shows


9)  Tcr Inox             2 shows


10) Kottayam Asha         1 show


11) kannur - sagara          4 shows


12) Clt - kairali         2 shows


13) Pathanamthitta-trinity      2 shows


14) thodupuzha-ashirvad      1 show


15) karunagappalli-carnival     1 show


16) Vadakara - CNC         1 show


17) Chalakudy Surabhi         3 shows


1 :Cool:  Kattanam-Ganam         2 shows


19) Alapuzzha Sreee        2 shows


20) Valancheri Srekumar        2 shows


21) Angamali Carnivel         1 show    


22) Kasaragod - Carnival        4 shows


23) Mukkam - Rose         2 shows


24) Trivandrum - MOT         2 shows


25) Palghat - Priyathama     1 show


26) Shornur -Melam -        2 Shows


27) Thalikkulam -Karthika -     2 Shows


2 :Cool:  Thalassery Carnivel        2 shws


29) Kodungallur-Carnival      1 Show


30) Kollam  Carnival: RP Mal     1 Show


31) Moovatupuza carnivel     1 Show


32) Kattpana -Sagara            2 shws


33) Thodupuza Silverhills -     4 shws


34) Mukkam little rose         2shows


35) Thalayolaparampu Carnivel  1 Show

36) Chenganore C cinema         1 Show

37) Aluva Casino 1 show

*Total 73 shows*

----------


## mujthaba

Shornur melam ?? Ath kollaalo

----------


## Iyyer The Great

80 varumaayirikkum alle..

----------


## Karikamuri Shanmugan

Ernakulam Kavitha -4 shows

----------


## Akhil krishnan

> *ABS 6th week*
> --------------------------------------
> 
> 
> 1)  Tvm Kalabhavan              4 shows
> 
> 
> 2)  Tvm Aries             2 show
> 
> ...


cheruvatthur pakkanar theatre 4 shows, Majestic Narakkal 1 Show, anchal archana 1 show

Sent from my LLD-AL10 using Tapatalk

----------


## Veiwer11

By Next Thursday ...16K hopefully

Manjeri Next week Paadam Und enn Thonnunnu

----------


## Iyyer The Great

> Ernakulam Kavitha -4 shows


Good..73 aayi  :Drum:

----------


## Mike

dhathanu  :Band:   :Band:  





> Ernakulam Kavitha -4 shows

----------


## Iyyer The Great

> cheruvatthur pakkanar theatre 4 shows, Majestic Narakkal 1 Show
> 
> Sent from my LLD-AL10 using Tapatalk


Cheruvathoor release centre aano .countil koottarundo  :Unsure:

----------


## Ravi

Ernakulam-Kavita (4 shows)
Njarakkal-Majestic ( 1 show)

----------


## Akhil krishnan

> Cheruvathoor release centre aano .countil koottarundo


release centre aano nn doubt aanu.. bms il 4 Shows koduthitind

Sent from my LLD-AL10 using Tapatalk

----------


## Ravi

> Good..73 aayi


Pokkunna pokku kandittu 100 shows kittumo ? kittiyal double happy  :Drum:

----------


## Iyyer The Great

> release centre aano nn doubt aanu.. bms il 4 Shows koduthitind
> 
> Sent from my LLD-AL10 using Tapatalk


Release centre show countil koottilla ennu thonnunnu..

----------


## Ravi

> release centre aano nn doubt aanu.. bms il 4 Shows koduthitind
> 
> Sent from my LLD-AL10 using Tapatalk


chilathu release cheyyarundu....ennalum koottende...anganeyulla   show count  nummakku venda...............

----------


## Kaliyarmadam Giri

Thrissur kairali 1show undu.
Sreeyil 2 shows koodi kittiyal madhiyayirunnu

----------


## Iyyer The Great

> Pokkunna pokku kandittu 100 shows kittumo ? kittiyal double happy


80-90 sure..kure small films und..baaki Monday add aavum

----------


## ikka

> Ernakulam-Kavita (4 shows)
> Njarakkal-Majestic ( 1 show)


Njrakkal 6th week.....Nammede Njarakkal!!!! 

 :Drum:   :Band:   :Drum:   :Band:

----------


## KOBRA

*ABS 6th week*
--------------------------------------




1) Tvm Kalabhavan 4 shows


2) Tvm Aries 2 show


3) Tvm Greenfield 1 show


4) EKM PVR Lulu 3 shows


5) EKM Cinemax 1 show


6) Edappally Vanitha 1 show


7) Pala - jose 4 shows


 EKM Kavitha 4shows


9) Tcr Inox 2 shows


10) Kottayam Asha 1 show


11) kannur - sagara 4 shows


12) Clt - kairali 2 shows


13) Pathanamthitta-trinity 2 shows


14) thodupuzha-ashirvad 1 show


15) karunagappalli-carnival 1 show


16) Vadakara - CNC 1 show


17) Chalakudy Surabhi 3 shows


1 :Cool:   Kattanam-Ganam 2 shows


19) Alapuzzha Sreee 2 shows


20) Valancheri Srekumar 2 shows


21) Angamali Carnivel 1 show 


22) Kasaragod - Carnival 4 shows


23) Mukkam - Rose 2 shows


24) Trivandrum - MOT 2 shows


25) Palghat - Priyathama 1 show


26) Shornur -Melam - 2 Shows


27) Thalikkulam -Karthika - 2 Shows


2 :Cool:  Thalassery Carnivel 2 shws


29) Kodungallur-Carnival 1 Show


30) Kollam Carnival: RP Mal 1 Show


31) Moovatupuza carnivel 1 Show


32) Kattpana -Sagara 2 shws


33) Thodupuza Silverhills - 4 shws


34) Mukkam little rose 2shows


35) Thalayolaparampu Carnivel 1 Show


36) Chenganore C cinema 1 Show


37) Aluva Casino 1 show


3 :Cool:  Cheruvathor Pakkanar - 4 shws


39) Majestic Narakkal 1 Show


40) Trissure Kirali- 1 Show

*Total 79 shows*

----------


## KOBRA

Monday akumbole 100 + kittum

----------


## ikka

Monday enthina...tmrw itself...

----------


## KOBRA

*ABS 6th week*
*--------------------------------------*
*1) Tvm Kalabhavan 2 shows*
*2) Tvm Aries 2 show*
*3) Tvm Greenfield 1 show*
*4) EKM PVR Lulu 3 shows*
*5) EKM Cinemax 1 show*
*6) Edappally Vanitha 1 show*
*7) Pala - jose 4 shows*
* EKM Kavitha 4shows*
*19) Tcr Inox 2 shows*
*10) Kottayam Asha 1 show*
*11) kannur - sagara 4 shows*
*12) Clt - kairali 2 shows*
*13) Pathanamthitta-trinity 2 shows*
*14) thodupuzha-ashirvad 1 show*
*15) karunagappalli-carnival 1 show*
*16) Vadakara - CNC 1 show*
*17) Chalakudy Surabhi 3 shows*
*18 Kattanam-Ganam 2 shows*
*19) Alapuzzha Sreee 2 shows*
*20) Valancheri Srekumar 2 shows*
*21) Angamali Carnivel 1 show* 
*22) Kasaragod - Carnival 4 shows*
*23) Mukkam - Rose 2 shows*
*24) Trivandrum - MOT 2 shows*
*25) Palghat - Priyathama 1 show*
*26) Shornur -Melam - 3/4 Shows*
*27) Thalikkulam -Karthika - 2 Shows*
*2 Thalassery Carnivel 2 shws*
*29) Kodungallur-Carnival 1 Show*
*30) Kollam Carnival: RP Mal 1 Show*
*31) Moovatupuza carnivel 1 Show*
*32) Kattpana -Sagara 2 shws*
*33) Thodupuza Silverhills - 4 shws*
*34) Mukkam little rose 2shows*
*35) Thalayolaparampu Carnivel 1 Show*
*36) Chenganore C cinema 1 Show*
*37) Aluva Casino 1 show*
*3* *Majestic Narakkal 1 Show*
*39)* *Trissure Kirali - 1 Show*


*-----------------------------------------*

*Total 75 shows*

----------


## Ravi

> *ABS 6th week*
> *--------------------------------------*
> *1) Tvm Kalabhavan 4 shows*
> *2) Tvm Aries 2 show*
> *3) Tvm Greenfield 1 show*
> *4) EKM PVR Lulu 3 shows*
> *5) EKM Cinemax 1 show*
> *6) Edappally Vanitha 1 show*
> *7) Pala - jose 4 shows*
> ...


Remove Cheruvathoor-Pakkanar which is not a regular releasing centre.
Also, note that Trivandrum-Kalabhavan only 2 shows.
So, total number of shows 73 as of now.....

----------


## KOBRA

> Remove Cheruvathoor-Pakkanar which is not a regular releasing centre.
> Also, note that Trivandrum-Kalabhavan only 2 shows.
> So, total number of shows 73 as of now.....


*Thanks Done*

----------


## KOBRA

Main centeril okke shows reduction vannathu pani ayi 
25 shows angane poyikitty

----------


## jumail pala

shornoor  melam 3/4

----------


## Antonio

> Pala Jose 4 shows 
> Increase from 2 in 5th week.
> 1st 4 weeks 4 shows universal.
> 5th week Jose 2 shows.
> 6th week Jose 4 shows.


Vellam erangiyo???

----------


## KOBRA

> shornoor  melam 3/4


malabar , malappuram okke porettey :Laughing:

----------


## Antonio

> Thrissur kairali 1show undu.
> Sreeyil 2 shows koodi kittiyal madhiyayirunnu


Kairali Sree aanallo thekkunnath....
Valla udaiyipp films um release edukkunnundakum- Savari Giri Giri okke..

----------


## KOBRA

_Cheruvathoor-Pakkanar okke release center anallo ?
pala films um avide release cheyyarundu_

----------


## Ravi

> Kairali Sree aanallo thekkunnath....
> Valla udaiyipp films um release edukkunnundakum- Savari Giri Giri okke..


Kairali/Sree main theatre aakkiyal ithanu kuzhappam.....onnukil udaippu padangal kondu vannu pani tharum...
allenkil valla koothara film festivalum kondu varum.......
TVM-il Padmanbha/Devipriya yum Trichuril Ramdas/Ravikrishna ayirunnel RS-il 50 days poyene.....
Pinne, kottayathu central pictures nannayi thetchathanu.....avide Ashayil pullu pole 50 days RSil complete cheyyumayirunnu.....

----------


## perumal

100 shows undakuo this week?

Final run oru 17k  varumo??

----------


## Ravi

> _Cheruvathoor-Pakkanar okke release center anallo ?
> pala films um avide release cheyyarundu_


rare aanu....namukku athu koottanda machine...athu vitteru.....

----------


## Ravi

> 100 shows undakuo this week?
> 
> Final run oru 17k  varumo??


by Monday 100 shows undavum ennu thonnunnu.....
by next Thursday 16 k cross cheyyum.....

----------


## sha



----------


## The wrong one

> 


Woow..!! Good Still😍

Sent from my SM-T231 using Tapatalk

----------


## sha



----------


## Bhasker

Ernakulam -Kavitha -4 Shows

----------


## jumail pala

kasrgod- mehaboob complex 2 shows

kanjagad VGM  1 shows

thalasery - liberty 4 shows 

kannur - samudhra- 4 shows

mukkam - littile rose - 4 shows 

vadakara keerthi- 2 shows

calicut kairali 2 shows

regal  - 2 shows 

valanchery popular-2 shows

perthalmanna kc-1 shows

----------


## Young Mega Star

Kottayam regular shows expect cheythu.. Updates ivde ittathil ninu manasilakiyath moshamallatha occupancy undenanalo.

----------


## Film Freak

> Remove Cheruvathoor-Pakkanar which is not a regular releasing centre.
> Also, note that Trivandrum-Kalabhavan only 2 shows.
> So, total number of shows 73 as of now.....


Anchal Archanail Continuing...6th Week with 1 Show (6.30 pm )  :Clap:   :Clap:

----------


## Bhasker

Koothuparambu - Baby Cinemas - 1 Show

----------


## KOBRA

*ABS 6th week*
*--------------------------------------*
*1) Tvm Kalabhavan 2 shows*
*2) Tvm Aries 2 show*
*3) Tvm Greenfield 1 show*
*4) EKM PVR Lulu 3 shows*
*5) EKM Cinemax 1 show*
*6) Edappally Vanitha 1 show*
*7) Pala - jose 4 shows*
* EKM Kavitha 4shows*
*9) Tcr Inox 2 shows*
*10) Kottayam Asha 1 show*
*11) kannur - sagara 4 shows*
*12) Clt - kairali 2 shows*
*13) Pathanamthitta-trinity 2 shows*
*14) thodupuzha-ashirvad 1 show*
*15) karunagappalli-carnival 1 show*
*16) Vadakara - CNC 1 show*
*17) Chalakudy Surabhi 3 shows*
*1 Kattanam-Ganam 2 shows*
*19) Alapuzzha Sreee 2 shows*
*20) Valancheri Srekumar 2 shows*
*21) Angamali Carnivel 1 show* 
*22) Kasaragod - Carnival 4 shows*
*23) Mukkam - Rose 2 shows*
*24) Trivandrum - MOT 2 shows*
*25) Palghat - Priyathama 1 show*
*26) Shornur -Melam - 3/4 Shows*
*27) Thalikkulam -Karthika - 2 Shows*
*2 Thalassery Carnivel 2 shws*
*29) Kodungallur-Carnival 1 Show*
*30) Kollam Carnival: RP Mal 1 Show*
*31) Moovatupuza carnivel 1 Show*
*32) Kattpana -Sagara 2 shws*
*33) Thodupuza Silverhills - 4 shws*
*34) Mukkam little rose 2shows*
*35) Thalayolaparampu Carnivel 1 Show*
*36) Chenganore C cinema 1 Show*
*37) Aluva Casino 1 show*
*3 Majestic Narakkal 1 Show*
*39) Trissure Kirali - 1 Show*
*40) Vadakara Keerti - 2 Shows*
*41) Anchal Archana - 1 Show* 
*42) kasrgod- mehaboob complex 2 shows*
*43) kanjagad VGM 1 shows*
*44) CLT Regal - 2 shows* 
*45) perthalmanna kc-1 shows
*46)* Koothuparambu - Baby Cinemas - 1 Show
**47) Thalassery Liberty 4 shws*
*-----------------------------------------*
*Total 89 Shows*

----------


## Malik

> *ABS 6th week*
> *--------------------------------------*
> *1) Tvm Kalabhavan 2 shows*
> *2) Tvm Aries 2 show*
> *3) Tvm Greenfield 1 show*
> *4) EKM PVR Lulu 3 shows*
> *5) EKM Cinemax 1 show*
> *6) Edappally Vanitha 1 show*
> *7) Pala - jose 4 shows*
> ...


Thalassery 2 shws

----------


## Iyyer The Great

> *ABS 6th week*
> *--------------------------------------*
> *1) Tvm Kalabhavan 2 shows*
> *2) Tvm Aries 2 show*
> *3) Tvm Greenfield 1 show*
> *4) EKM PVR Lulu 3 shows*
> *5) EKM Cinemax 1 show*
> *6) Edappally Vanitha 1 show*
> *7) Pala - jose 4 shows*
> ...


Wow...  :Band: 
50 centres and 100 shows nu chance kaanunnu

----------


## KOBRA

> kasrgod- mehaboob complex 2 shows
> 
> kanjagad VGM  1 shows
> 
> thalasery - liberty 4 shows 
> 
> kannur - samudhra- 4 shows
> 
> mukkam - littile rose - 4 shows 
> ...





> Thalassery 2 shws


Thalasseri carnivel and liberty ?

----------


## KOBRA

> Wow... 
> 50 centres and 100 shows nu chance kaanunnu


Main centers ellam pani thannu illayirnnu enkkil 130+ shows kandenamaryinnu

----------


## KOBRA

*Still want to confirmation from 15+ theaters 
So total 100 + shows and 55 theaters undakum*

----------


## KOBRA

*Mundakkayam RD cinemas okke onnu chek cheythere *

----------


## BIGBrother

Trivandrum
Calicut
Kottayam
Thrissue

Panikitti

----------


## samsha22

Most no. of shows at Kerala Boxoffice
Pulimurugan 41442
BB2 36116
Drishyam 26361
BDays 20880
Premam 20821
KHR 20427
ENM 19725
Adhi 18766
T20 18519
2C 17941
MVT 17710
BB1 17256
Pazhassi 16---
Ramalela 16280
AHB 16212
Oppam 16052
AS 15---
AAA 15532

----------


## Iyyer The Great

Edited....

----------


## Akhil krishnan

> *ABS 6th week*
> *--------------------------------------*
> *1) Tvm Kalabhavan 2 shows*
> *2) Tvm Aries 2 show*
> *3) Tvm Greenfield 1 show*
> *4) EKM PVR Lulu 3 shows*
> *5) EKM Cinemax 1 show*
> *6) Edappally Vanitha 1 show*
> *7) Pala - jose 4 shows*
> ...


Regal Shows Illalo..BMS Il Kandilla

Sent from my ZUK Z1 using Tapatalk

----------


## Antonio

> Trivandrum
> Calicut
> Kottayam
> Thrissue
> 
> Panikitti


Alappuzha..bloody fools

----------


## Sajil K R

> *ABS 6th week*
> *--------------------------------------*
> *1) Tvm Kalabhavan 2 shows*
> *2) Tvm Aries 2 show*
> *3) Tvm Greenfield 1 show*
> *4) EKM PVR Lulu 3 shows*
> *5) EKM Cinemax 1 show*
> *6) Edappally Vanitha 1 show*
> *7) Pala - jose 4 shows*
> ...


Perinthalmanna vismaya 1 show . 

Sent from my Lenovo A6020a40 using Tapatalk

----------


## Sajil K R

Sent from my Lenovo A6020a40 using Tapatalk

----------


## Balram

....................

----------


## ACHOOTTY

Payyannur - shanti carnival - 4 sh

erattupetta - metro - 3 sh (new release)

----------


## Viru

> Most no. of shows at Kerala Boxoffice
> Pulimurugan 41442
> BB2 36116
> Drishyam 26361
> BDays 20880
> Premam 20821
> KHR 20427
> ENM 19725
> Adhi 18766
> ...


AHB ithrem okke undo

Kollalo

----------


## Antonio

> AHB ithrem okke undo
> 
> Kollalo


First week ithrem negative Vanna film vere illa..Ella channels ilum Kayari erangi Nivin n Abrid athu pokkiyeduthu..
But single screen um pick up aayirunnoo???
Enikk Oru documentary aayittanu thonniyath..

----------


## BangaloreaN

> Most no. of shows at Kerala Boxoffice
> Pulimurugan 41442
> BB2 36116
> Drishyam 26361
> BDays 20880
> Premam 20821
> KHR 20427
> ENM 19725
> Adhi 18766
> ...


Pazhassi Raja -* 15942
*
http://www.forumkeralam.in/forum/sho...=1#post6247684

----------


## Viru

> First week ithrem negative Vanna film vere illa..Ella channels ilum Kayari erangi Nivin n Abrid athu pokkiyeduthu..
> But single screen um pick up aayirunnoo???
> Enikk Oru documentary aayittanu thonniyath..


Prem hangover aayond ath pole pretheksche negative vannatha adhyam

Padam multiyil second highest opener entho aayirunu aa samayathe pine down aayi pakshe long runil pidichu.....single screenil ellam collect cheythene thonnunu

Pakshe ee 16k run okke undene ariyillayirnu....athra intensityil ulla hit onnum alla enthayalum,oru clean super hit

----------


## ACHOOTTY

> Kairali/Sree main theatre aakkiyal ithanu kuzhappam.....onnukil udaippu padangal kondu vannu pani tharum...
> allenkil valla koothara film festivalum kondu varum.......
> TVM-il Padmanbha/Devipriya yum Trichuril Ramdas/Ravikrishna ayirunnel RS-il 50 days poyene.....
> Pinne, kottayathu central pictures nannayi thetchathanu.....avide Ashayil pullu pole 50 days RSil complete cheyyumayirunnu.....


Govt theatreil angine oru prob undu.   avarkku offbeat allenkil pvt theatre onnum edukkatha movies okke kalippikkendi varum..............cinema promotion bagamayi.

so mikka padathinum thatre kodukkendi varum.  bayanakam - jayaraj movie ee week undu.  so mikka idathum 2 sh enkilum kodukkum.

TVM il festival aanu athondu aanu RS kittathe poyathu ennittum kalabhaan il 2 sh kitti. mikkavarum after film festival back to kairali aayekkum.

athu thanne aanu TCR, aleppey okke.   

surprise aayathu pkd and kottyam aanu.................2 idathum neerali 2 week agreement pani thannu.

----------


## ACHOOTTY

> Prem hangover aayond ath pole pretheksche negative vannatha adhyam
> 
> Padam multiyil second highest opener entho aayirunu aa samayathe pine down aayi pakshe long runil pidichu.....single screenil ellam collect cheythene thonnunu
> 
> Pakshe ee 16k run okke undene ariyillayirnu....athra intensityil ulla hit onnum alla enthayalum,oru clean super hit


released on 4th february.

march onnum otta release illa.................free run aarnnu.

----------


## jayan143

> *ABS 6th week*
> *--------------------------------------*
> *1) Tvm Kalabhavan 2 shows*
> *2) Tvm Aries 2 show*
> *3) Tvm Greenfield 1 show*
> *4) EKM PVR Lulu 3 shows*
> *5) EKM Cinemax 1 show*
> *6) Edappally Vanitha 1 show*
> *7) Pala - jose 4 shows*
> ...


Thalikulam Karthika- Only 1 show

----------


## shakeer

Q cinemail ninnu remove ano

----------


## ikka

> Q cinemail ninnu remove ano


No....Q not updated 4 tmrw...

----------


## misbah7722

Kasaragod moviemaxcircle 2 shows
Kasaragod carnival 4 shows
Kanhangad carnival 1 show 

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk

----------


## King Amal

😎

Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk

----------


## Antonio

Mikkayidathum onnum arayum shows aayi Aravindan und...athu BB aanallo

----------


## ikka

Jan-june 1st half 2018 top movies box office (tel,tamil,kan,mal&hindi)

Telugu - #Rangasthalam 
Tamil - #Kaala 
Kannada - #Tagaru 
Malayalam - #AbrahaminteSanthathikal 
Hindi - #Sanju

----------


## misbah7722

Abrahaminte santhathikal 6th week update

1. Tvm kalabhavan 2 shows
2. Tvm mot carnival 2 shows
3. Ariesplex 2 shows
4. Grenfield carnival 1 shows
5. Tcr inox 2 shows
6. Ekm pvr 3 shows
7. Ekm cinemax 1 shows
8. Edappally vanitha 1 show 
9.aluwa casino 1 show 
10. Thodupuzha ashirwad 1 show 
11. Thodupuzha silverhills 4 shows 
12. Kattapana saagara 2 shows 
13. Alpy sree 2 shows
14. Palakkad priyathama 1 show 
15. Calicut kairali 2 shows
16. Kattanam gaanam 2 shows 
17. Kalikulam karthika 1 show
18. Valachery pavithra 2 shows
19. Kannur saagara 4 shows 
20. Kasaragod carnival 4 shows
21. Muvatupuzha carnival 1 show 
22. Thalassery liberty 2 shows 
23. Pala jose 4 shows
24. Kottayam asha 1 show
25. Kollam. Carnival 1 show
26. Vadakkara cnc 1 show
27.pta trinity 2 shows 
28. Kodungallure carnival 1 show
29. Shornure melam 2 shows
30. Angamaly carnival 1 show
31. Chalakudy Surabhi 3 shows
32. Mukkam rose 2 shows
33. Chengannure c cinemas 1 show
34. Thalayolaparamb carnival 1 show
35. Ekm kavitha 4 shows
36. Njarakkal majestic 1 show
37. Kasaragod moviemaxcircle 2 shows
38. Erattupetta metro 3 shows
39. Thalassery carnival 1 show
40. Kanhangad carnival 1 show
41. Koothuparamb baby 1 show
42. Perinthalmanna vismaya 1 show
43. Payyanure Shanti 4 shows 
44. Thrissure kairali 1 show 


Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk

----------


## ikka

> Abrahaminte santhathikal 6th week update
> 
> 1. Tvm kalabhavan 2 shows
> 2. Tvm mot carnival 2 shows
> 3. Ariesplex 2 shows
> 4. Grenfield carnival 1 shows
> 5. Tcr inox 2 shows
> 6. Ekm pvr 3 shows
> 7. Ekm cinemax 1 shows
> ...


81 shows??? pora......

----------


## King Amal

😍

Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk

----------


## Kannadi

Bayanakam chila sthalathokke kerikoodiyittunduuu...
So comeback varum

Sent from my SM-G610F using Tapatalk

----------


## Tribes

E week show increse undo compare to lastweek

----------


## Antonio

Trichur Kairali 1 show..ayyooo paavam
Idiots..

----------


## Antonio

> E week show increse undo compare to lastweek


Was that a joke???

----------


## Kannadi

> Trichur Kairali 1 show..ayyooo paavam
> Idiots..


Baakki 3 shows eathu kashmalan aanu kondupoye

Sent from my SM-G610F using Tapatalk

----------


## Antonio

> Baakki 3 shows eathu kashmalan aanu kondupoye
> 
> Sent from my SM-G610F using Tapatalk


Savari Giri Giri aakum..
Alappuzha Kairali Bomb aanu
Sree il 2 show Neerali n 2sh Abraham aanennu thonnunnu
Trichur enganayaa??

----------


## Tribes

> Was that a joke???


Kure comeback kittan chance ulladalle bro my story and neerali Kandam vazhi odille

----------


## Antonio

Siju Krishnan FB il 56 screens-111 shows ennu post ittallo...

----------


## Kannadi

> Savari Giri Giri aakum..
> Alappuzha Kairali Bomb aanu
> Sree il 2 show Neerali n 2sh Abraham aanennu thonnunnu
> Trichur enganayaa??


Alappuzha
Kairali bombu
Sree.. neerali and abru

Sent from my SM-G610F using Tapatalk

----------


## Antonio

> Kure comeback kittan chance ulladalle bro my story and neerali Kandam vazhi odille


Neerali okke randu week kazhinjaalee odooo
Multies il Koode aanu super aayi thekkappettath...Neerali n Koode almost same shows in PVR n Cinemax.. Occupancy kandathaanallo randum

----------


## Kannadi

Bhayanakam theater list undoooo
Renji pankar nammude chila shows kondupoyennu kettu

Sent from my SM-G610F using Tapatalk

----------


## Antonio

Alappuzha Sree 4 shows poster aanallo town il.. Neerali 2.30 only show at Sree also.. Confusion aayallo..
Appo 3 shows Alappuzha I think..

----------


## BASH1982

> Alappuzha Sree 4 shows poster aanallo town il.. Neerali 2.30 only show at Sree also.. Confusion aayallo..
> Appo 3 shows Alappuzha I think..


Kazhinja sunday neeraliyekal rush abrahaminu undarunnu athu pole weekdaysilum atleast 3 shows deserve cheyyunnundu

----------


## haidin mammookka

Thalassery carnival 1show

Sent from my Redmi 5A using Tapatalk

----------


## Kannadi

> Kazhinja sunday neeraliyekal rush abrahaminu undarunnu athu pole weekdaysilum atleast 3 shows deserve cheyyunnundu


But avarude siteil 
Koode.. bomb.. bayanakam maatrame kanikkunnullooo
Plz anybody check

Sent from my SM-G610F using Tapatalk

----------


## ChalakudikaraN

alleppey sree 2 shows (1st n 2nd)

----------


## Iyyer The Great

Q cinemas removal aanennu thonnunnu.. charting okke aayi

----------


## Iyyer The Great

Show count enthaayi  :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## misbah7722

Abrahaminte santhathikal 6th week update

1. Tvm kalabhavan 2 shows

2. Tvm mot carnival 2 shows

3. Ariesplex 2 shows

4. Grenfield carnival 1 shows

5. Tcr inox 2 shows

6. Ekm pvr 3 shows

7. Ekm cinemax 1 shows

8. Edappally vanitha 1 show 

9.aluwa casino 1 show 

10. Thodupuzha ashirwad 1 show 

11. Thodupuzha silverhills 4 shows 

12. Kattapana saagara 2 shows 

13. Alpy sree 2 shows

14. Palakkad priyathama 1 show 

15. Calicut kairali 2 shows

16. Kattanam gaanam 2 shows 

17. Kalikulam karthika 1 show

18. Valachery pavithra 2 shows

19. Kannur saagara 4 shows 

20. Kasaragod carnival 4 shows

21. Muvatupuzha carnival 1 show 

22. Thalassery liberty 2 shows 

23. Pala jose 4 shows

24. Kottayam asha 1 show

25. Kollam. Carnival 1 show

26. Vadakkara cnc 1 show

27.pta trinity 2 shows 

28. Kodungallure carnival 1 show

29. Shornure melam 2 shows

30. Angamaly carnival 1 show

31. Chalakudy Surabhi 3 shows

32. Mukkam rose 2 shows

33. Chengannure c cinemas 1 show

34. Thalayolaparamb carnival 1 show

35. Ekm kavitha 4 shows

36. Njarakkal majestic 1 show

37. Kasaragod moviemaxcircle 2 shows

38. Erattupetta metro 3 shows

39. Thalassery carnival 1 show

40. Kanhangad carnival 1 show

41. Koothuparamb baby 1 show

42. Perinthalmanna vismaya 1 show

43. Payyanure Shanti 4 shows 

44. Thrissure kairali 1 show 

45. Anchal archana 1 show 

46. Kaliyakkavila smb 2 shows 

47. Paravur sree 2 shows 

48. Perumbavoor evm. 2 shows 

86 shows/day


Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk

----------


## Kaliyarmadam Giri

> Kairali Sree aanallo thekkunnath....
> Valla udaiyipp films um release edukkunnundakum- Savari Giri Giri okke..


Bhayanakam anu 3shows
9.30 P.M AS

----------


## Ravi

> Abrahaminte santhathikal 6th week update
> 
> 1. Tvm kalabhavan 2 shows
> 
> 2. Tvm mot carnival 2 shows
> 
> 3. Ariesplex 2 shows
> 
> 4. Grenfield carnival 1 shows
> ...


Anchal-Archana ( 1 show)
Kaliyikkavila-SMB (2 shows)

----------


## Kaliyarmadam Giri

> Trichur Kairali 1 show..ayyooo paavam
> Idiots..


Thrissur ramdas , Girijayokkeyanekil long run kittum
Otherwise ithavum avastha
Thrissur Kairaliyile adhyathe film Friends ayirunnu
athinu  matram long run kitti

----------


## Ravi

85 shows confirmed as of now.......

----------


## Iyyer The Great

*Pala Jose*

----------


## classic

:Clap:  :Clap: 




> 100 oonum abrham nokkiyal nadakilla.
> 50 sure aanu.
> First look onn varatta.
> Etinta screenshot edutho
> 
> It will be 2nd 50cr of ikka.
> 
> 
> Sent from my A1601 using Tapatalk

----------


## misbah7722

Abrahaminte santhathikal 6th week update

1. Tvm kalabhavan 2 shows

2. Tvm mot carnival 2 shows

3. Ariesplex 2 shows

4. Grenfield carnival 1 shows

5. Tcr inox 2 shows

6. Ekm pvr 3 shows

7. Ekm cinemax 1 shows

8. Edappally vanitha 1 show 

9.aluwa casino 1 show 

10. Thodupuzha ashirwad 1 show 

11. Thodupuzha silverhills 4 shows 

12. Kattapana saagara 2 shows 

13. Alpy sree 2 shows

14. Palakkad priyathama 1 show 

15. Calicut kairali 2 shows

16. Kattanam gaanam 2 shows 

17. Kalikulam karthika 1 show

18. Valachery pavithra 2 shows

19. Kannur saagara 4 shows 

20. Kasaragod carnival 4 shows

21. Muvatupuzha carnival 1 show 

22. Thalassery liberty 2 shows 

23. Pala jose 4 shows

24. Kottayam asha 1 show

25. Kollam. Carnival 1 show

26. Vadakkara cnc 1 show

27.pta trinity 2 shows 

28. Kodungallure carnival 1 show

29. Shornure melam 2 shows

30. Angamaly carnival 1 show

31. Chalakudy Surabhi 3 shows

32. Mukkam rose 2 shows

33. Chengannure c cinemas 1 show

34. Thalayolaparamb carnival 1 show

35. Ekm kavitha 4 shows

36. Njarakkal majestic 1 show

37. Kasaragod moviemaxcircle 2 shows

38. Erattupetta metro 3 shows

39. Thalassery carnival 1 show

40. Kanhangad carnival 1 show

41. Koothuparamb baby 1 show

42. Perinthalmanna vismaya 1 show

43. Payyanure Shanti 4 shows 

44. Thrissure kairali 1 show 

45. Anchal archana 1 show 

46. Kaliyakkavila smb 2 shows 

47. Paravur sree 2 shows 

48. Perumbavoor evm 1 show

49. Cherthala sree 2 shows 

50. Karunagapally khans 4 shows 

91 shows/day

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk

----------


## misbah7722

Abrahaminte santhathikal 

4 weeks total shows (27 days)  : 14220

5th week update 

Day 28 Friday - 215
Day 29 sat - 170
Day 30 sun 171 (kollam gmax 1 show comeback) 
Day 31 Mon 171
Day 32 tue 173 (manjeri increased to 4 shows) 
Day 33 wed 173
Day 34 Thursday 173

Total 5 week (34 days) shows : 15466

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk

----------


## ikka

56 theaters 111shows including B class!!

----------


## ikka

> Abrahaminte santhathikal 
> 
> 4 weeks total shows (27 days)  : 14220
> 
> 5th week update 
> 
> Day 28 Friday - 215
> Day 29 sat - 170
> Day 30 sun 171 (kollam gmax 1 show comeback) 
> ...


From saturday varappuzha m comeback undayirunnu!!!

----------


## Manoj

Appol 16k shows confirmed, ikkade highest aayallo..Main centres show reduction vannillayirunnel 100 show kittiyene

----------


## bellari

Perumbavoor evm 1 show ullu

----------


## Raja Sha

:Band: 


> Abrahaminte santhathikal 6th week update
> 
> 1. Tvm kalabhavan 2 shows
> 
> 2. Tvm mot carnival 2 shows
> 
> 3. Ariesplex 2 shows
> 
> 4. Grenfield carnival 1 shows
> ...


Cherthala -Sree 2 shows
Karunagappally- carnival 1 show

Cherthalayil orupadu kalathinu shesham oru mammookka film 6th week

----------


## Rangeela

> Appol 16k shows confirmed, ikkade highest aayallo..Main centres show reduction vannillayirunnel 100 show kittiyene


Trivandrum kairali/sree comback nu chance ille? After festival....

----------


## wayanadan

*palayil okke show nadakkunnundo ??*

----------


## Iyyer The Great

> *palayil okke show nadakkunnundo ??*


Aa randu divasame show nadakkathirunnullu

----------


## Deepu k

Best actor nu shesham mammotty padam palayil 6th week BTR 36 days anennu thonnunnu.

----------


## samsha22

> 100 oonum abrham nokkiyal nadakilla.
> 50 sure aanu.
> First look onn varatta.
> Etinta screenshot edutho
> 
> It will be 2nd 50cr of ikka.
> 
> 
> Sent from my A1601 using Tapatalk


ningalu aalu kollallo

----------


## wayanadan

> immade palakkad..................nenju pidanju kondulla wayanadan post.


*enthina pidayunne ....*

----------


## Antonio

> ningalu aalu kollallo


Aalu paavm ban vangippoyi two months aayi.. Mahanati thread ile issue..direct ban aarunnu...

----------


## ikka

Nmade njarakkal... Nmade parur...6th week!! 

 :Band:   :Band:   :Band:   :Band:

----------


## wayanadan



----------


## KOBRA

Total 90+ shows undu ennu thonunnu

----------


## KOBRA

*Next Week 16K
*

----------


## ACHOOTTY

> Total 90+ shows undu ennu thonunnu


100 sure aarnnu..............kairali / sree complex pani thannu.

tvm, clt, tsr, aleppey okke RS easy aayi kittiyene.

exhibitors  okke support cheyyatha padangal okke govt theatreil irakkan anuvadhikkanam ennu undu.  so bayanakam okke irakkathe vazhi illa.  1 week aayusse ullu enkilum theatre koduthe pattu.

ikka movies ee kairali / sree okke vittu pidikkunnathaa nallathu......................oru paadu theatres undallo mikka idathum.  ethelum 1/2 ennam ivarkku urappichoode.   

tvm i okke padmanabha/kripa okke undu...........

----------


## KOBRA

> 100 sure aarnnu..............kairali / sree complex pani thannu.
> 
> tvm, clt, tsr, aleppey okke RS easy aayi kittiyene.
> 
> exhibitors  okke support cheyyatha padangal okke govt theatreil irakkan anuvadhikkanam ennu undu.  so bayanakam okke irakkathe vazhi illa.  1 week aayusse ullu enkilum theatre koduthe pattu.
> 
> ikka movies ee kairali / sree okke vittu pidikkunnathaa nallathu......................oru paadu theatres undallo mikka idathum.  ethelum 1/2 ennam ivarkku urappichoode.   
> 
> tvm i okke padmanabha/kripa okke undu...........


Antoyude main center ellam kirali sree anallo

----------


## BASH1982

Artound 90 undu alle
Hmm alpy ktm okke panikittumennu pratheekshichilla

----------


## ikka



----------


## ikka



----------


## ACHOOTTY

> Antoyude main center ellam kirali sree anallo


sathyathil ikkakku nalla oru pvt theatre  hold avan aayanu illathakkiyathu.    Hold over aayal, share amount kurachu 1 day polum oottikkathe B centeril kodukkum anto.  athu palappozhum pvt thetaresinu rasikkilla.  appurathu angottu kasu koduthu ottikkunna teams aanu.

so pinne ullathu govt theatre aanu............nalla kaikkooli koduthaal share kalikalum nadathaam.............pure business.

adya week kurachu pvt theatre release kodukkum.   padam okke aanel   2/3 week avide ninnu kittanullathu edukkum.    pinne oru 2 week koode kairali sreeyil ottichu B centreil kadakkum.  ithokke aanu anto yude business.   ini ulla kaalathu allelum long run il yathoru karyavum illa ennath manassilakkanam.

2/3  km  chuttil aanu rls aavunnathu film.  so main centresile nalla sathamanam viewrs ivide okke split aayi povunnu.........so swabavikamayi nalla padam aanel koode 4/5 week okke kazhinjaal pinne aalonnum karyamayi varilla..............so veruthe valippikkaan 2 koottarkkum thalparyavum kanilla.

kollam thanne ee moviede eg:    adya 3 week ee film odiyathu..........pranavam, partha, kappithans, jb cinemas, g max, rp mall.    motham collection nokkiyaal ethelum 2 theatreil 75 day odiyathinekkal kittikaanum.

----------


## ACHOOTTY

> 


karunagappally - khans  il undo?   ekm - Q vil illa.    paravur ee listil illa..................vdakkanchery - jayabharath - screen 2 confirm aayo?  avide 2 screeen aanu update aayi kandathu.

----------


## chandru

6th week at Shoranur..first time for a Mam movie after i came here...2014

----------


## Rangeela

> 6th week at Shoranur..first time for a Mam movie after i came here...2014


Mmade shornur........

----------


## Antonio

> sathyathil ikkakku nalla oru pvt theatre  hold avan aayanu illathakkiyathu.    Hold over aayal, share amount kurachu 1 day polum oottikkathe B centeril kodukkum anto.  athu palappozhum pvt thetaresinu rasikkilla.  appurathu angottu kasu koduthu ottikkunna teams aanu.
> 
> so pinne ullathu govt theatre aanu............nalla kaikkooli koduthaal share kalikalum nadathaam.............pure business.
> 
> adya week kurachu pvt theatre release kodukkum.   padam okke aanel   2/3 week avide ninnu kittanullathu edukkum.    pinne oru 2 week koode kairali sreeyil ottichu B centreil kadakkum.  ithokke aanu anto yude business.   ini ulla kaalathu allelum long run il yathoru karyavum illa ennath manassilakkanam.
> 
> 2/3  km  chuttil aanu rls aavunnathu film.  so main centresile nalla sathamanam viewrs ivide okke split aayi povunnu.........so swabavikamayi nalla padam aanel koode 4/5 week okke kazhinjaal pinne aalonnum karyamayi varilla..............so veruthe valippikkaan 2 koottarkkum thalparyavum kanilla.
> 
> kollam thanne ee moviede eg:    adya 3 week ee film odiyathu..........pranavam, partha, kappithans, jb cinemas, g max, rp mall.    motham collection nokkiyaal ethelum 2 theatreil 75 day odiyathinekkal kittikaanum.


Anto is pure business man..
He gets his maxm profit in 2 weeks, then theatre share Wil increase n he gets less share, that time he wil release next n remove the other..he doesn't care showcount n also wat fans needed..
Antony is different, he is with fans association n acts for them, their wish..

Joby enthayalum ithrem enkilum cheythallo..

----------


## ikka

> karunagappally - khans  il undo?   ekm - Q vil illa.    paravur ee listil illa..................vdakkanchery - jayabharath - screen 2 confirm aayo?  avide 2 screeen aanu update aayi kandathu.


Q il illa...parur undu....thats correct...Do not know further details...

----------


## King Amal

Best caption.. 👌

Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk

----------


## KOBRA

*karunagappally - khans  4 shows*

----------


## BangaloreaN

> Q il illa...parur undu....thats correct...Do not know further details...


ippozhathe shows/day vechu ennu Pazhassiye marikadakkum?

----------


## Ravi

Carnival cinema nalla support thannu....athu collectionil kananumundu......
TVM, TRR, ALPY, CLT ennividangalil Kairali/Sree sharikkulla pani thannu.....
KTM & PGT oochali pani thannu........
Lost 12-15 shows because of above issues......athum ellam main centres.......

----------


## saamy

> Carnival cinema nalla support thannu....athu collectionil kananumundu......
> TVM, TRR, ALPY, CLT ennividangalil Kairali/Sree sharikkulla pani thannu.....
> KTM & PGT oochali pani thannu........
> Lost 12-15 shows because of above issues......athum ellam main centres.......


Nalla showcount kity collection eduthu..pine pathiv pole holdover ayapol edth kalanju ethayalum theatrkare menakeduthi run onnum ikka padam undakan ponila..ullath kond akhoshikuka 16 k run kitty 10c mukalil share kitty ..oppam mvt ramaleela polula bbsne collectionil marikadanu ithoke mathy ..ini mamankam kunjachan oke ithilum valya vijayam akatte....

----------


## classic

Wednesday 16k aavum..

Pazhassi 15.9k alle?




> ippozhathe shows/day vechu ennu Pazhassiye marikadakkum?

----------


## classic

Antony yum Anto yum Lalettantem Mammookkadem wish nu anusarich neengunnu.. athre ulloo..

Mammookka kk oronninum oro reethiyund.. pulliyudethaya ethics.. athil ninn Maari onnum cheyyilla.. Fans association ne thalayil ketti vekkathathum TV yilokke Vann adhikam marketing il shradhikkathirikkunnathum Padam valippikkathathum Dulquer ne promote cheyathirunnathum okke ee kaaranam kond thanne..

Lalettante reethi ithil ninn vyatyasthamanu.. Pulli nerathe paranja karyangalokke cheyyum.. pakshe athoru thettanenn parayan pattilla.. It's all about business.. 

Pinne ororutharkkum oro character um ideology yum ethical perspective um okke aayirikkum.. avar ath vech neengunnu..

Ee padathinu 16k kittiyille.. ath mathi.. ithil kooduthal Mamankavum Kunjachanum Big B um Raja yum okke edutholum..

Ini ippol valippichitt peru dosham undakki? TGF collection vittathil oru thett patti.. athinu aavarthikkenda karyamillallo.. ini athinu Mammookka koottu nilkkumennum thonnunnilla...




> Anto is pure business man..
> He gets his maxm profit in 2 weeks, then theatre share Wil increase n he gets less share, that time he wil release next n remove the other..he doesn't care showcount n also wat fans needed..
> Antony is different, he is with fans association n acts for them, their wish..
> 
> Joby enthayalum ithrem enkilum cheythallo..

----------


## BangaloreaN

> Wednesday 16k aavum..
> 
> Pazhassi 15.9k alle?


15942 as per FK tracking.

----------


## Mike

Kavitha 6th week continue cheyum ennu ottum expect cheythilla...

Good old days are back  :Band: 

Oru kalathu continues Ikka padam mathram.. Pne avdthe screen cheruthayathu kondu saritha il release avane enoke agrahichitundu....

Eppozhum kavita il keri maduppayi..

Angane oru hit parade vere arkelum kitiyittundo.....

----------


## KOBRA

> Nalla showcount kity collection eduthu..pine pathiv pole holdover ayapol edth kalanju ethayalum theatrkare menakeduthi run onnum ikka padam undakan ponila..ullath kond akhoshikuka 16 k run kitty 10c mukalil share kitty ..oppam mvt ramaleela polula bbsne collectionil marikadanu ithoke mathy ..ini mamankam kunjachan oke ithilum valya vijayam akatte....


*
ABS  final or 13 cr share varum alle*

----------


## ACHOOTTY

> ippozhathe shows/day vechu ennu Pazhassiye marikadakkum?


athil oru arthavum illa.............pazhasssi irangumbol ulla screens and show aano ippo..............100, 150 seat ulla oro screen show alle ippo show countil koottunnathu..........

pinne wide rls...........annathe pala B centreum ippo A centre aayanu koottunnatu.............

athokke range vere............ippo aanenkil 25k adichene pazhassi.

----------


## BangaloreaN

> athil oru arthavum illa.............pazhasssi irangumbol ulla screens and show aano ippo..............100, 150 seat ulla oro screen show alle ippo show countil koottunnathu..........
> 
> pinne wide rls...........annathe pala B centreum ippo A centre aayanu koottunnatu.............
> 
> athokke range vere............ippo aanenkil 25k adichene pazhassi.


Release theatres show count aanu annum innum kanakkakkunnathu.

----------


## perumal

Ethra shows und 6th week..final update ready ayo

----------


## KOBRA

100shows  undakum

----------


## ACHOOTTY

> Release theatres show count aanu annum innum kanakkakkunnathu.


athukondu...............eg; pkd.............annu undayirunnathu................pkd, vadakkanchery, shornnur, mannarkkad, cherpulassery  -  athayathu  verum 20 sh

innu annathe B centres aaya............kollencode, kozhinjampara, pattambi, kottayi, peringottukurisi, goolikkadavu, chittur okke rls - 28 sh extra..........

annu ithu B centresil calculate cheyyum...........innu A yil vannu...............so 1week show calculate cheyyumbo...............pazhassikku 140 aanel..................ABS inu anathe B centre show count aaya  196 koode add cheythu..............336 aayi..............

so run angine nokkuvaanel ithu motham eduthu nokkanam appo ariyaam difference.

----------


## BangaloreaN

> athukondu...............eg; pkd.............annu undayirunnathu................pkd, vadakkanchery, shornnur, mannarkkad, cherpulassery  -  athayathu  verum 20 sh
> 
> innu annathe B centres aaya............kollencode, kozhinjampara, pattambi, kottayi, peringottukurisi, goolikkadavu, chittur okke rls - 28 sh extra..........
> 
> annu ithu B centresil calculate cheyyum...........innu A yil vannu...............so 1week show calculate cheyyumbo...............pazhassikku 140 aanel..................ABS inu anathe B centre show count aaya  196 koode add cheythu..............336 aayi..............
> 
> so run angine nokkuvaanel ithu motham eduthu nokkanam appo ariyaam difference.


A class run mathramalle nokkiyathu innu, innu pattumenkil full run track cheythu nokku.

----------


## ACHOOTTY

> A class run mathramalle nokkiyathu innu, innu pattumenkil full run track cheythu nokku.


exact comparison sari alla ennanu paranjathu.............onnukil annu rls aaya theatres mathram vachu innu ABS run compare4 cheyyanam............allel........annathe B centre run innathe A centre aayava ulpeduthi pazhassi run nokkanam. 

ithu koodathe ippo ulla show count advantagil  valiya oru bagam.........multi sh count aanu...........orikkalum oru single screen sh count aayi athu tharathmyam cheyyynnathil artham illa.  100/200 seat ulla  10 shw kalikkunna time............single screenile oru big ccapacity nirayaan 1 sh mathi.

innu ivarkku aa advantagum undu.

----------


## misbah7722

Abrahaminte santhathikal 6th week update

1. Tvm kalabhavan 2 shows

2. Tvm mot carnival 2 shows

3. Ariesplex 2 shows

4. Grenfield carnival 1 shows

5. Tcr inox 2 shows

6. Ekm pvr 3 shows

7. Ekm cinemax 1 shows

8. Edappally vanitha 1 show 

9.aluwa casino 1 show 

10. Thodupuzha ashirwad 1 show 

11. Thodupuzha silverhills 4 shows 

12. Kattapana saagara 2 shows 

13. Alpy sree 2 shows

14. Palakkad priyathama 1 show 

15. Calicut kairali 2 shows

16. Kattanam gaanam 2 shows 

17. Kalikulam karthika 1 show

18. Valachery pavithra 2 shows

19. Kannur saagara 4 shows 

20. Kasaragod carnival 4 shows

21. Muvatupuzha carnival 1 show 

22. Thalassery liberty 2 shows 

23. Pala jose 4 shows

24. Kottayam asha 1 show

25. Kollam. Carnival 1 show

26. Vadakkara cnc 1 show

27.pta trinity 2 shows 

28. Kodungallure carnival 1 show

29. Shornure melam 2 shows

30. Angamaly carnival 1 show

31. Chalakudy Surabhi 3 shows

32. Mukkam rose 2 shows

33. Chengannure c cinemas 1 show

34. Thalayolaparamb carnival 1 show

35. Ekm kavitha 4 shows

36. Njarakkal majestic 1 show

37. Kasaragod moviemaxcircle 2 shows

38. Erattupetta metro 3 shows

39. Thalassery carnival 1 show

40. Kanhangad carnival 1 show

41. Koothuparamb baby 1 show

42. Perinthalmanna vismaya 1 show

43. Payyanure Shanti 4 shows 

44. Thrissure kairali 1 show 

45. Anchal archana 1 show 

46. Kaliyakkavila smb 2 shows 

47. Paravur sree 2 shows 

48. Perumbavoor evm 1 show

49. Cherthala sree 2 shows 

50. Karunagapally khans 4 shows 

94 shows/day



Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk

----------


## saamy

> *
> ABS  final or 13 cr share varum alle*


Final athinaduth verumarikum....oru commercial entertainer ee wom eduthal pullu pole 15 abve vannene ....kunjachan nd unda koluthyal ikkade bo power puchichavamark odithallendi verum

----------


## ACHOOTTY

*Abrahaminte Sandhathikal –6th week - 95 sh /day*  

*1.Thiruvananthapuram - Kalabhavan - 2 sh
2.Thiruvananthapuram -Arieplex -2 sh
3.Thiruvananthapuram - Carnival Mall - 2 sh
4. Thiruvananthapuram - Carnival Greenfield-1 sh
5.Kaliyikkavila – SMB complex- 2 sh
6.Kollam -Carnival – 1 sh
7.Anchal - Archana -1 sh
8.Karunagapally - Khans - 4 sh 
9.Karunagapally - Carnival -1 sh
10.Pathanamthitta – Trinity movi max - 2 sh
11.Alappuzha -Sree - 2 sh
12. Kattanam – Ganam – 2 sh
13.Cherthala - Sree - 2 sh
14.Chengannur - C cinemas  - 1 sh
15.Kottayam - Asha - 1 sh
16.Pala - Jose -4 sh
17.Thalayolaparambu - Carnival – 1 sh
18.Thodupuzha - Silver Hills - 4 sh
19.Thodupuzha – Ashirvad  - 1 sh
20. Kattappana - Sagara-2 sh
21.Ernakulam - Kavitha - 4 sh
22.Eranakulam - PVR -3 sh
23.Eranakulam - Cinemax - 1 sh
24.Edappalli - Vanitha - 1 sh
25.Njarakkal -Majestic -1 sh
26.Muvattupuzha - Carnival GCM- 1 sh
27.Perumbavoor - EVM - 1 sh
28.North Paravoor - Sree - 2 sh
29.Aluva - Casino -1 sh
30.Angamali - Carnival- 1 sh 
31.Thrissur - Kairali - 1 sh
32.Thrissur - Inox - 2 sh 
33.Chalakkudy - Surabhi - 3 sh
34.Kodungallur - Carnival -1 sh
35.Thalikkulam – karthika-1 sh 
36.Palakkadu - Priyathama - 1 sh
37.Shornur - melam - 2 sh
38.Perinthalmanna - Vismaya - 1 sh
39.Valancherry - Popular film city - 2 sh
40.Kozhikode - kairali - 2 sh
41.Mukkam -Rose cine palace -2 sh
42.Vadakara –CNC Ashok – 1 sh
43.Kannur - Sagara - 4 sh
44.Thalassery - Liberty Little Paradise - 2 sh
45.Thalassery - Carnival – 1 sh
46.Koothuparambu - Baby - 1 sh
47.Payyanur - Shanthi carnival -4 sh
48.Kasargod – narthaki  carnival - 4 sh
49.Kasargod - Moviemax - 2 sh
50.Kanhangad -VGM -1 sh*


*1 st week*


*51.Erattupetta – Metro – 3 sh*

*Removed after 2 week run*

*1.Kecheri - Savitha 
2.Adimali - matha
3. Kozhinjampara - Raviraj
4.Peringottukurussi - CKM
5.Kottayi - KRV
6.Puthunagaram - New 
7.Kodakara – city cinemas
8.Peyad – SP cinemas
9.Venjarammodu – sindhu
10.Ashtamichira - Mahalaxmi 
11. Nooranadu - Swathy 
12.Goolikkadavu – Athulya
*

*Removed after 20 days run*

*1..Nedumangadu - Sree saraswathi 
2.Oyoor - NVP 
3.Paravur -Ashoka 
4.Wadakkanchery - New Ragam  
5.Muvattupuzha - Carnival canton mall (extra)
6.Thrissur -Ganam (extra)
7.Irinjalakuda - J K Cinema (extra)
8.Kondotty - Kalpaka 
9.Pandikkadu - Appoos 
10.Parappanangadi - Pallavi 
11.Pulpalli - Penta 
12.Kalpetta - Mahaveer 
13.Kollengode - Thankam 
14.Adoor - Nadham 
15.Rajakumari - Marbazil 
16.Chittur - Kairali 
17.Kodaly - Sreelakshmi 
18.Cherpulassery – Plaza
19. Varappuzha - M cinemas 
20.Kozhinjampara – Vrindava*n 


*Removed after 27 days run*

*1.Thiruvananthapuram -DeviPriya  (extra)
2.Kattakkada - Swaram 
3.Kadinamkulam - G Tracks 
4.Varkala - S.R 
5.Attingal - Vaisakh 
6.Pothenkode - M T 
7.Kollam – usha (extra)
8.Kollam - Partha (extra)
10.Nallila -JB cinemas 
11. Kadakkal - Sreedhanya 
12.Punalur - Ramraj
13.Shakthikulangara - Capithans 
14.Kottarakkara - Minerva  
15.Mavellikkara - Prathibha 
16.Eramallur - Sania 
17.Changanassery - Anu
18.Thalayolaparambu - Nice (extra)
19.Tripunithara - Central 
20. Kochi - EVM 
21.Koothattukulam - V Cinema
22.Muvattupuzha – Issac (extra)
23.Kothamangalam - Ann 
24.Thrissur - Deepa  (extra)
25.Aamballur - Chandvi sreerama 
26.Mapranam - Varna 
27.Kodungallur - sreekaleeswary
28.Kunnamkulam – Bhavana
29.Mannarkkad – New Prathibha
30.Pazhayanoor - Shadows 
31.Perinthalmanna - K C (extra) 
32.Malappuram - Rachana
33.Edappal – Sarada
34.Ponnani - Alankar
35.Kottakkal - Sangeeth
36.Tirur - Anugraha
37.Tanur - PVS Paradise 
38.Kozhikode - Apsara  (extra)
39.Kozhikode - Regal  (extra)
40.Ramanattukara - Surabhi 
41.Baluserry - Sandhya 
42.Koyilandi - Krishna
43.Batheri - Aishwarya 
44 Batheri - Film city (extra)
45.Mananthavadi - Jose
46.Mattanur - Sahina 
47.Kanhangad - Vinayaka 

**Removed after 34  days run*

*1.Attingal - Thapasya /vaisakh
2.Kollam – G max (extra)
3.Harippad - SN 
4.Panthalam - Trilok cinemas
5.Mundakkayam - RD cinemas
6.Eranakuam - Pan Cinemas (extra)
7.Eranakulam - Q Cinemas (extra)
8.Muvattupuzha – Latha /issac (extra)
9.Irinjalakuda – Chembakassery
10.Guruvayoor - Devaki 
11.Vadakkencherry- Jayabharath 
12.Pattambi -krishna  
13.Manjeri – Sreedevi  cinepalace 
14.Nilambur - Fairyland 
15.Payyanur – sumangali mini plex  (extra)
16.Thalipparamba - Alinkal 
17.Iritty - New India  


*

----------


## KOBRA

Gr8 Achootty

----------


## Antonio

Kaliyikkavila okke anyaya run aanallo..still 2 shows...
Kottayam okke Eduth 1sh aakiyittum...

----------


## ikka

> *Abrahaminte Sandhathikal –6th week - 95 sh /day*  
> 
> *1.Thiruvananthapuram - Kalabhavan - 2 sh
> 2.Thiruvananthapuram -Arieplex -2 sh
> 3.Thiruvananthapuram - Carnival Mall - 2 sh
> 4. Thiruvananthapuram - Carnival Greenfield-1 sh
> 5.Kaliyikkavila – SMB complex- 2 sh
> 6.Kollam -Carnival – 1 sh
> 7.Anchal - Archana -1 sh
> ...


Oru anju koodi...any centres to confirm???

----------


## shakeer

Ennalea multyil etra vannu

----------


## ikka

> Ennalea multyil etra vannu


0.60L...Total 1.09Cr!!!

----------


## Akhil krishnan

> Ennalea multyil etra vannu


60k+

Total Till Now 1.09cr

Sent from my LLD-AL10 using Tapatalk

----------


## ACHOOTTY

> Oru anju koodi...any centres to confirm???


Illa.........chila show increase chance undu.........

tvm after film festival RS aayekkum.  Clt,  Tcr and aleppey also increase chance undu.

----------


## Iyyer The Great

So 100 soon  :Band:

----------


## misbah7722

> *Abrahaminte Sandhathikal ?6th week - 95 sh /day*  
> 
> *1.Thiruvananthapuram - Kalabhavan - 2 sh
> 2.Thiruvananthapuram -Arieplex -2 sh
> 3.Thiruvananthapuram - Carnival Mall - 2 sh
> 4. Thiruvananthapuram - Carnival Greenfield-1 sh
> 5.Kaliyikkavila ? SMB complex- 2 sh
> 6.Kollam -Carnival ? 1 sh
> 7.Anchal - Archana -1 sh
> ...


Bhai karunagapally carnival removal aanu

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk

----------


## misbah7722

Yesterday Cochin Multiplexes 

Abraham 34th Day - ₹60k - 6 Shows 

Neerali 7th Day - ₹69k - 17 Shows

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk

----------


## misbah7722

Kasaragod 

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk

----------


## misbah7722

Vox deira city center 1:40pm show

Rocking 5th week

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk

----------


## maryland

> Kasaragod 
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


 :Band:  :Clap:  :Band:

----------


## ikka

Fastest 15k shows in Kerala
#bahubali (20 Days )
#Pulimurukan(23 Days)
#*abrahamintesanthathikal* (31Days)*

----------


## ikka

*1.92Cr from Carinval Cinemas across kerala after Puli & Bahu!!!*

----------


## ikka

*Cochin Multies -- 1.09Cr already....M & Vanitha -- 35L --- Getting ready to cross 2Cr from EKM alone!!!*

----------


## ikka

#*AbrahaminteSanthathikal**UAE* Collection 26 Days Gross Around ₹7cr(Approx)*All Time 3rd Highest Mal Grosser in *Uae* 
#Pulimurugan
#thegreatfather
#*AbrahaminteSanthathikal*

----------


## misbah7722

Vox deira city center 7:40pm show



Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk

----------


## The wrong one

:Band: 

23.5 L gross..!!

Continues with 2shw 

Sent from my SM-T231 using Tapatalk

----------


## Sajil K R

Eerattupetta metro

Sent from my Lenovo A6020a40 using Tapatalk

----------


## Darth Vader



----------


## shakeer

Thrissur inox 10.10 pm filing fast

----------


## Akhil krishnan

Sent from my ZUK Z1 using Tapatalk

----------


## maryland

> Sent from my ZUK Z1 using Tapatalk


mmade Thrissur... :Band: 
only 25 seats remaining.... :Giveup:

----------


## maryland

> Thrissur inox 10.10 pm filing fast


 :Clap:  :Clap:  :Clap:

----------


## ikka

Kottayam Theaters
Kottayam Theaters
@KottayamTheatrs
?
1h
#AbrahaminteSanthathikal 5th Week Shw Count Kottayam

Released - 16/06/2018
Updates Till - 19/07/2018 
Current Status - 34 Days
Week No - 5

Total No of Shows ---> 670 Shows 

 Enterd 6th Week Still running 3 locations ✌️

----------


## Saathan

*Cochin Multiplex* 

Day 35 - Fri 20th
4 shows (28.63%)
Collection 0.52L

Grand Total 1.09CR

----------


## Iyyer The Great

> *Cochin Multiplex* 
> 
> Day 35 - Fri 20th
> 3 shows (28.63%)
> Collection 0.52L
> 
> Grand Total 1.09CR


4 shows ille..1 in cinemax, 3 in PVR

----------


## Iyyer The Great

> Best actor nu shesham mammotty padam palayil 6th week BTR 36 days anennu thonnunnu.


BTR maharani release.. universal and jose shift okke aayi 50 adichennu thonnunnu. TGF 5 weeks run.

----------


## wayanadan

> 23.5 L gross..!!
> 
> Continues with 2shw 
> 
> Sent from my SM-T231 using Tapatalk


മുക്കം  :Band:  ....

----------


## Saathan

> 4 shows ille..1 in cinemax, 3 in PVR


yes 4 shows.....

----------


## roshy

> yes 4 shows.....


ആ കൊടുത്തിരിക്കുന്ന കളക്ഷൻ 4shows ഇന്റെ ആണോ ?

----------


## sethuramaiyer

Entering 4th week in US. Playing in 3 theaters during weekend. (July 20-22)

----------


## ikka

> Entering 4th week in US. Playing in 3 theaters during weekend. (July 20-22)


Already collected 43L there!!!

 :Band:

----------


## MamBlr

Then Abraham must get more shows !
Why this is happening !
Per show 10K vs 4K !!!




> Yesterday Cochin Multiplexes 
> 
> Abraham 34th Day - ₹60k - 6 Shows 
> 
> Neerali 7th Day - ₹69k - 17 Shows
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk

----------


## sputnics

> Entering 4th week in US. Playing in 3 theaters during weekend. (July 20-22)


Atlanta release aayittilla....

----------


## Veiwer11

will Cross 1.1 Cr in multies by today

Expecting 1Lakhs + today

----------


## jumail pala

'Abrahaminte sandhathikal' calicut city collection report... 
Apsara-5047400lakh 28days
sree-2674578lakh 34days
reegal-1653224lakh (reducing service charge) 27days.... 
Total gross collection-9375202lakh.


metro mistake pattiyathu anu next week correct akki kodukkam enu paranju

----------


## Veiwer11

> 'Abrahaminte sandhathikal' calicut city collection report... 
> Apsara-5047400lakh 28days
> sree-2674578lakh 34days
> reegal-1653224lakh (reducing service charge) 27days.... 
> Total gross collection-9375202lakh.
> 
> 
> metro mistake pattiyathu anu next week correct akki kodukkam enu paranju


Padam Sreeyil Thanne Continue Chyethu 50Days Adichaal Mathiyaayirunnu

----------


## Kattippalli Pappan

> 'Abrahaminte sandhathikal' calicut city collection report... 
> Apsara-5047400lakh 28days
> sree-2674578lakh 34days
> reegal-1653224lakh (reducing service charge) 27days.... 
> Total gross collection-9375202lakh.
> 
> 
> metro mistake pattiyathu anu next week correct akki kodukkam enu paranju


NIPAH yil matram huge collection poyittundu CLT.
Worldcup, Mazhayilum kurachu poyi.

----------


## ikka

> will Cross 1.1 Cr in multies by today
> 
> Expecting 1Lakhs + today


May get 1.13 by this weekend....Final run will end at 1.2Cr!!

----------


## BangaloreaN

> May get 1.13 by this weekend....Final run will end at 1.2Cr!!


B, C run nokkunnundo?
All Kerala 20K kittendathanu.

----------


## Bhasker

> B, C run nokkunnundo?
> All Kerala 20K kittendathanu.


Pulimurukan Showcount B,C Theaters included aano?

----------


## Veiwer11

> May get 1.13 by this weekend....Final run will end at 1.2Cr!!


May be more if it can cover onam vacation in PVR
Lets See

----------


## BangaloreaN

> Pulimurukan Showcount B,C Theaters included aano?


B,C separate track cheythennu thonnunnu. 
Drishyam also tracked, athinte 36K combined Kerala run aanu.

----------


## Bhasker

> B,C separate track cheythennu thonnunnu. 
> Drishyam also tracked, athinte 36K combined Kerala run aanu.


Pulimurukan A class run mathramalle 41000+

----------


## Deewana

> 'Abrahaminte sandhathikal' calicut city collection report... 
> Apsara-5047400lakh 28days
> sree-2674578lakh 34days
> reegal-1653224lakh (reducing service charge) 27days.... 
> Total gross collection-9375202lakh.
> 
> 
> metro mistake pattiyathu anu next week correct akki kodukkam enu paranju


Hopefully next week they correct it !

Sent from my BLN-L22 using Tapatalk

----------


## Deewana

> Pulimurukan A class run mathramalle 41000+


Athe...... 😀😀😀

Sent from my BLN-L22 using Tapatalk

----------


## BangaloreaN

> Pulimurukan A class run mathramalle 41000+


Yes.
B class Drishyam aavum higher, 10K+ undu; annu undayirunna kure B class ippol A class aayi.

----------


## perumal

> 'Abrahaminte sandhathikal' calicut city collection report... 
> Apsara-5047400lakh 28days
> sree-2674578lakh 34days
> reegal-1653224lakh (reducing service charge) 27days.... 
> Total gross collection-9375202lakh.
> 
> 
> metro mistake pattiyathu anu next week correct akki kodukkam enu paranju


Ith kure naalayalo parayune.. collection kurayunathalathe kootunilalo  :Laughing:

----------


## saamy

> Pulimurukan Showcount B,C Theaters included aano?


Alla.......a class thane 40k engandanu

----------


## Deewana

> Ith kure naalayalo parayune.. collection kurayunathalathe kootunilalo


FR okke tweet ittittund Alle.. 35 days 77 lakhs enn... Kiduuu !!!

Sent from my BLN-L22 using Tapatalk

----------


## Deewana

> May get 1.13 by this weekend....Final run will end at 1.2Cr!!


Yes... More than expected !!!!

Sent from my BLN-L22 using Tapatalk

----------


## classic

Fr? 🤔.....




> fr okke tweet ittittund alle.. 35 days 77 lakhs enn... Kiduuu !!!
> 
> Sent from my bln-l22 using tapatalk

----------


## Veiwer11

> FR okke tweet ittittund Alle.. 35 days 77 lakhs enn... Kiduuu !!!
> 
> Sent from my BLN-L22 using Tapatalk


Apsara+ Sreee - 77Lakkhs aayi

Next week onwards Sreeyil Continue Cheythaal Mathiyaayirunnu till Onam...
Appo Centre Gross 1Cr Kadakkum including Regal

----------


## Iyyer The Great

> FR okke tweet ittittund Alle.. 35 days 77 lakhs enn... Kiduuu !!!
> 
> Sent from my BLN-L22 using Tapatalk


Correct alle.. Excluding Regal.

----------


## Ravi

Comparison of status between Neerali & ABS at Ernakulam Multiplex

Date: 20th July (Friday)

*Neerali*
No. of shows : 10
Attendance till 07.45 PM in 8 shows: 189
Attendance for 10 PM shows @ PVR & Cinemax: 147
Total attendance: *336*

*ABS*
No of shows: 4
Attendance till 7 PM : 293
No shows afterwards
Total no of audience: *293*

*PIN SPECIAL*
Thursday (19th June) collection @ Cochin Multiplex
Neerali: 0.69 L (No. of shows: 17)
ABS: 0.60 L (No. of shows: 6)

Still 10 shows for Neerali from 20th July & 11 shows from 21st July
(NOTE: There was only one show @ Q at 03.10 PM yesterday. Occupancy only 10 persons. Still, they introduced one more show @ 10.00 PM from today onwards but no shows for ABS. Last week 40-50 occupancy was there for 10.50 PM show in weekdays for ABS. Still no show @ Q for ABS) 

Only 4 shows for ABS from 20th July.
There was no show after 07.00 PM for ABS. 

ithil ninnum entha manassilakunnathu ?

----------


## Sajil K R

Changanachery come back

Sent from my Lenovo A6020a40 using Tapatalk

----------


## Bhasker

> Changanachery come back
> 
> Sent from my Lenovo A6020a40 using Tapatalk



 :Clap:  :Clap:  :Clap:  :Clap:  :Clap:  :Clap:

----------


## Rangeela

> Changanachery come back
> 
> Sent from my Lenovo A6020a40 using Tapatalk


 good news.......

----------


## Antonio

Changanacherry polichu....
Kottayam any chance??

----------


## Antonio

> Changanachery come back
> 
> Sent from my Lenovo A6020a40 using Tapatalk


 @ACHOOTTY bro

----------


## perumal

> Comparison of status between Neerali & ABS at Ernakulam Multiplex
> 
> Date: 20th July (Friday)
> 
> *Neerali*
> No. of shows : 10
> Attendance till 07.45 PM in 8 shows: 189
> Attendance for 10 PM shows @ PVR & Cinemax: 147
> Total attendance: *336*
> ...


Ithoke nammal ethra kandekunu..neerali oru ikka padam ayirunel enthavum nadakkuka?  :Rolleyes:

----------


## Janapriyan

> Changanachery come back
> 
> Sent from my Lenovo A6020a40 using Tapatalk


 :Clap:  :Clap:

----------


## Deewana

> Fr? 🤔.....


Forum ***** !!!!

Sent from my BLN-L22 using Tapatalk

----------


## Deewana

> Apsara+ Sreee - 77Lakkhs aayi
> 
> Next week onwards Sreeyil Continue Cheythaal Mathiyaayirunnu till Onam...
> Appo Centre Gross 1Cr Kadakkum including Regal


😎😎😎😎😎😎😎😎😎😎

Sent from my BLN-L22 using Tapatalk

----------


## Deewana

> Correct alle.. Excluding Regal.


Yes.... Audio kettilleeee Manorama staff nte !!!!

Sent from my BLN-L22 using Tapatalk

----------


## Deewana

> Comparison of status between Neerali & ABS at Ernakulam Multiplex
> 
> Date: 20th July (Friday)
> 
> *Neerali*
> No. of shows : 10
> Attendance till 07.45 PM in 8 shows: 189
> Attendance for 10 PM shows @ PVR & Cinemax: 147
> Total attendance: *336*
> ...


Ath koranjolum !!!!! 

Sent from my BLN-L22 using Tapatalk

----------


## Deewana

Oppam show count crossing ennaaaa ? 😀

Sent from my BLN-L22 using Tapatalk

----------


## Deewana

> Ithoke nammal ethra kandekunu..neerali oru ikka padam ayirunel enthavum nadakkuka?


Pinnallaaaaa !!!!!

Sent from my BLN-L22 using Tapatalk

----------


## Iyyer The Great

> Oppam show count crossing ennaaaa ? 😀
> 
> Sent from my BLN-L22 using Tapatalk


Enne cross aayi😎

----------


## Iyyer The Great

> Yes.... Audio kettilleeee Manorama staff nte !!!!
> 
> Sent from my BLN-L22 using Tapatalk


Yep........

----------


## moovybuf

> Comparison of status between Neerali & ABS at Ernakulam Multiplex
> 
> Date: 20th July (Friday)
> 
> *Neerali*
> No. of shows : 10
> Attendance till 07.45 PM in 8 shows: 189
> Attendance for 10 PM shows @ PVR & Cinemax: 147
> Total attendance: *336*
> ...


Simple mathematics manassilaavaatha kure perund...avaru vaayikatte..

----------


## roshy

> Comparison of status between Neerali & ABS at Ernakulam Multiplex
> 
> Date: 20th July (Friday)
> 
> *Neerali*
> No. of shows : 10
> Attendance till 07.45 PM in 8 shows: 189
> Attendance for 10 PM shows @ PVR & Cinemax: 147
> Total attendance: *336*
> ...


nalla collection vanna koode vare second week pani koduthu?
ennaalum antony-kku multiplex-il inghine cheyyaan pattumo ennaanu paananmaar chodhikkunnathu? :Namichu:

----------


## Veiwer11

> Oppam show count crossing ennaaaa ? 
> 
> Sent from my BLN-L22 using Tapatalk


Ividuthe Update Prakaram 15.4K

Abraham Thursday Thanne cross cheythu

----------


## classic

Cash erinjal Antony kk ennalla aarkkum cheyyam..

Multiplex / Theatres team nu panam kittanam enne ulloo.. ath aalkkar ticket eduthitt aavanamenn nirbandhamilla..

Chilayidath management ariyathe staff immathiri Kali kalikkum..




> nalla collection vanna koode vare second week pani koduthu?
> ennaalum antony-kku multiplex-il inghine cheyyaan pattumo ennaanu paananmaar chodhikkunnathu?

----------


## ikka

Yahoo...97 shows aayi....3 more needed!!

----------


## shakeer

PVR 7 pm filling fast 55 ticket to go for housefull  1 hour to go

----------


## saamy

> nalla collection vanna koode vare second week pani koduthu?
> ennaalum antony-kku multiplex-il inghine cheyyaan pattumo ennaanu paananmaar chodhikkunnathu?


Cash venda padam odicha mathynu paranja mathyalo alel angot venelum kodukan thayaranallo  :Laughing:  next bb 50k kadakum chilapil 100k venelum  :Laughing:

----------


## Akhil krishnan

Sent from my ZUK Z1 using Tapatalk

----------


## Akhil krishnan

Sent from my ZUK Z1 using Tapatalk

----------


## Manoj

> Oppam show count crossing ennaaaa ? 😀
> 
> Sent from my BLN-L22 using Tapatalk


Showcount il okke എന്തിരിക്കുന്നു അജു, 18-19k shows kalichu aadhi nediya share ne kaal kooduthal 17 k plus shows kalichu മുന്തിരി എടുക്കുന്നു, 15-16 k shows kalichu oppam മുന്തിരിയെ kaal share നേടുന്നു, എബ്രഹാം 15k shows aakumbozhe oppam nediya share എടുക്കുന്നു, കളക്ഷൻ ആണ് പ്രധാനം, കൊട്ടകണക്കിന് show കിട്ടിയിട്ട് എന്തിനാണ്

----------


## Manoj

> Apsara+ Sreee - 77Lakkhs aayi
> 
> Next week onwards Sreeyil Continue Cheythaal Mathiyaayirunnu till Onam...
> Appo Centre Gross 1Cr Kadakkum including Regal


Govt theatres long run okke valiya paadaanu, avarkku ellaa aazchayum kure rls kaanum. Abraham ഇത്രയൊക്കെ എത്തിയത് തന്നെ വലിയ കാര്യം. 10% കളക്ഷൻ ഒക്കെ വെച്ച് odikkanel ആന്റണിയെ പോലെ ആരെങ്കിലും വേണം

----------


## Antonio

> Yahoo...97 shows aayi....3 more needed!!


Alappuzha n Kottayam vannekkum udane

----------


## maryland

Thrissur Inox 10:10pm Show: Fast Filling.. :Clap:

----------


## Veiwer11

> Govt theatres long run okke valiya paadaanu, avarkku ellaa aazchayum kure rls kaanum. Abraham ഇത്രയൊക്കെ എത്തിയത് തന്നെ വലിയ കാര്യം. 10% കളക്ഷൻ ഒക്കെ വെച്ച് odikkanel ആന്റണിയെ പോലെ ആരെങ്കിലും വേണം


Regal Engilum Shift Cheyth Odikkalo

----------


## maryland

Thrissur Kairali-il chilappol show increase kaanumaayirikkum… :Read: 
Bhayanakathinu bhayaanakamaaya status.. :Scared:

----------


## Raja Sha

> Comparison of status between Neerali & ABS at Ernakulam Multiplex
> 
> Date: 20th July (Friday)
> 
> *Neerali*
> No. of shows : 10
> Attendance till 07.45 PM in 8 shows: 189
> Attendance for 10 PM shows @ PVR & Cinemax: 147
> Total attendance: *336*
> ...


കഥയിൽ ചോദ്യം ഇല്ല..

Multi ട്രാക്കിംഗ്.. show count.. minute difference.. അത്രയൊക്കെ മനസ്സിലാക്കിയാൽ മതി

----------


## Antonio

> Thrissur Kairali-il chilappol show increase kaanumaayirikkum…
> Bhayanakathinu bhayaanakamaaya status..


Ingalu onnu vilikkennu...onnu veratti nokku

----------


## maryland

> Ingalu onnu vilikkennu...onnu veratti nokku


sarva kakshi onnichu chennittum kendram anangiyilla
pinneyaa ee njaan... :Moodoff:

----------


## Kaliyarmadam Giri

> Showcount il okke എന്തിരിക്കുന്നു അജു, 18-19k shows kalichu aadhi nediya share ne kaal kooduthal 17 k plus shows kalichu മുന്തിരി എടുക്കുന്നു, 15-16 k shows kalichu oppam മുന്തിരിയെ kaal share നേടുന്നു, എബ്രഹാം 15k shows aakumbozhe oppam nediya share എടുക്കുന്നു, കളക്ഷൻ ആണ് പ്രധാനം, കൊട്ടകണക്കിന് show കിട്ടിയിട്ട് എന്തിനാണ്


Shariyanu show countil oru karyavumilla.. 
20k shows kalicha kattapanayekkal kooduthal share ee paranjal Ella moviesum eduthittundu.

----------


## Manoj

> Regal Engilum Shift Cheyth Odikkalo


Maximum nokkunnundu

----------


## Kaliyarmadam Giri

> Thrissur Kairali-il chilappol show increase kaanumaayirikkum…
> Bhayanakathinu bhayaanakamaaya status..


........... :Laugh:

----------


## Antonio

> Thrissur Kairali-il chilappol show increase kaanumaayirikkum…
> Bhayanakathinu bhayaanakamaaya status..


"Cyber attack towards a good movie.."

----------


## maryland

> "Cyber attack towards a good movie.."


wow...bhayaanakamaaya santhathikal… :Vandivittu:

----------


## GABBAR

> Showcount il okke എന്തിരിക്കുന്നു അജു, 18-19k shows kalichu aadhi nediya share ne kaal kooduthal 17 k plus shows kalichu മുന്തിരി എടുക്കുന്നു, 15-16 k shows kalichu oppam മുന്തിരിയെ kaal share നേടുന്നു, എബ്രഹാം 15k shows aakumbozhe oppam nediya share എടുക്കുന്നു, കളക്ഷൻ ആണ് പ്രധാനം, കൊട്ടകണക്കിന് show കിട്ടിയിട്ട് എന്തിനാണ്


ശരിക്കും ഈ ഷോ counts മണ്ടത്തരം അല്ലെ . admits അറിയാൻ പറ്റണം total എത്ര പേർ കണ്ടു . 
e ticket വന്നാൽ എല്ലാം കൃത്യമായി അറിയാൻ പറ്റും , ഒടിയനും മാമാങ്കത്തിനും മുൻപേ എങ്കിലും വന്നാൽ മതി ആയിരുന്നു

----------


## perumal

> Showcount il okke എന്തിരിക്കുന്നു അജു, 18-19k shows kalichu aadhi nediya share ne kaal kooduthal 17 k plus shows kalichu മുന്തിരി എടുക്കുന്നു, 15-16 k shows kalichu oppam മുന്തിരിയെ kaal share നേടുന്നു, എബ്രഹാം 15k shows aakumbozhe oppam nediya share എടുക്കുന്നു, കളക്ഷൻ ആണ് പ്രധാനം, കൊട്ടകണക്കിന് show കിട്ടിയിട്ട് എന്തിനാണ്


Dhathanu ayinte beauty  :Clap:

----------


## jumail pala



----------


## Iyyer The Great

> Showcount il okke എന്തിരിക്കുന്നു അജു, 18-19k shows kalichu aadhi nediya share ne kaal kooduthal 17 k plus shows kalichu മുന്തിരി എടുക്കുന്നു, 15-16 k shows kalichu oppam മുന്തിരിയെ kaal share നേടുന്നു, എബ്രഹാം 15k shows aakumbozhe oppam nediya share എടുക്കുന്നു, കളക്ഷൻ ആണ് പ്രധാനം, കൊട്ടകണക്കിന് show കിട്ടിയിട്ട് എന്തിനാണ്


Exactly...  :Good:

----------


## Yuvaa

Mukkam Ros Cinemas A/C (2K-3D)
ഇന്ന് മുതൽ 4 ഷോ ആണ് ...

----------


## Iyyer The Great

> Mukkam Ros Cinemas A/C (2K-3D)
> ഇന്ന് മുതൽ 4 ഷോ ആണ് ...


Kidu..appo 99 aayille @ikka
Century will come from a kairali complex probably

----------


## Ravi

*Cochin Multiplex status on 21st July*

*ABS: Attendance -  491 for 3 shows up to 07.00 PM excluding 10.30 AM show @ PVR (No late night shows for ABS) 
Neerali: Atendance - 341 for 8 shows up to 08.00 PM ( 3 more late shows are there for Neerali)*

----------


## Iyyer The Great

> *Cochin Multiplex status on 21st July*
> 
> *ABS: Attendance -  491 for 3 shows up to 07.00 PM excluding 10.30 AM show @ PVR (No late night shows for ABS) 
> Neerali: Atendance - 348  for 8 shows up to 08.00 PM ( 3 more late shows are there for Neerali)*


Saturday late night show onnumillathathu kashtam thanne..min 6-7 shows deserve cheythirunnu in total..

----------


## Antonio

> Saturday late night show onnumillathathu kashtam thanne..min 6-7 shows deserve cheythirunnu in total..


Monday morning 9am oru show tharuvayirikkum.. athaanallo trend

----------


## wayanadan

*multiyil 1.10Cr aayo collection??*

----------


## wayanadan

> Mukkam Ros Cinemas A/C (2K-3D)
> ഇന്ന് മുതൽ 4 ഷോ ആണ് ...


 :Band:   :Band:

----------


## Ravi

Kattanam-Ganam : 2 shows @ 06.30 & 09.30 PM
Mukkam - Rose : 4 shows
Changanacherry - Apsara ( 2 shows)
Karunagapally - Carnival : 1 show

Karunagapally - Khans undo ? somebody can confirm

----------


## Antonio

> Kattanam-Ganam : 2 shows @ 06.30 & 09.30 PM
> Mukkam - Rose : 4 shows
> Changanacherry - Apsara ( 2 shows)
> Karunagapally - Carnival : 1 show
> 
> Karunagapally - Khans undo ? somebody can confirm


Kattanam 5 shows Nte poster aanu..
But 4 shows undennu MFWA Mavelikkara teams okke parayunnu..

----------


## PunchHaaji



----------


## Iyyer The Great

> Kattanam 5 shows Nte poster aanu..
> But 4 shows undennu MFWA Mavelikkara teams okke parayunnu..


Ticket new undallo...athil 2 aanu

----------


## Yuvaa

> Kattanam-Ganam : 2 shows @ 06.30 & 09.30 PM
> Mukkam - Rose : 4 shows
> Changanacherry - Apsara ( 2 shows)
> Karunagapally - Carnival : 1 show
> 
> Karunagapally - Khans undo ? somebody can confirm


Karunagapally - Khans 4 ഷോ 





Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Ravi

> Karunagapally - Khans 4 ഷോ 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


ithu last week ottichirunna poster anennu thonnunnu...
somebody from kollam district can confirm through news paper.
online bookingil Carnival 1 show aanu....not Khans Carnival......

----------


## Manoj

> Kattanam-Ganam : 2 shows @ 06.30 & 09.30 PM
> Mukkam - Rose : 4 shows
> Changanacherry - Apsara ( 2 shows)
> Karunagapally - Carnival : 1 show
> 
> Karunagapally - Khans undo ? somebody can confirm


Khan's 4 show undu

----------


## Kannadi

> Thrissur Kairali-il chilappol show increase kaanumaayirikkum?
> Bhayanakathinu bhayaanakamaaya status..


Ha ha haaa

Sent from my SM-G610F using Tapatalk

----------


## Ravi

> Khan's 4 show undu


Thanks Manoj bhai.....

----------


## Manoj

> ithu last week ottichirunna poster anennu thonnunnu...
> somebody from kollam district can confirm through news paper.
> online bookingil Carnival 1 show aanu....not Khans Carnival......


Fans pilleru ഒട്ടിച്ചതാണ് Bhai , avide Khan's 4  undu

----------


## shakeer

Thrissur inox 10.10 pm 7 ticket remaining 30 minutes to go

----------


## Iyyer The Great

Edited....

----------


## maryland

> Thrissur inox 10.10 pm 7 ticket remaining 30 minutes to go


5 seats remaining...
Sure HF  :Band:  :Clap: 


mmade Thrissur. :Band:  :Clap:

----------


## maryland



----------


## King Amal

Pwoli pwoliyee..  Abraham double pwoliyee... 💃💃💃



>

----------


## Raja Sha

:Band:  :Band: 


> 


1.10 Crores!!

----------


## Raja Sha

> Fans pilleru ഒട്ടിച്ചതാണ് Bhai , avide Khan's 4  undu


Appol 100 shows per day ethiyallo in 6th week??

----------


## Raja Sha

> *Cochin Multiplex status on 21st July*
> 
> *ABS: Attendance -  491 for 3 shows up to 07.00 PM excluding 10.30 AM show @ PVR (No late night shows for ABS) 
> Neerali: Atendance - 341 for 8 shows up to 08.00 PM ( 3 more late shows are there for Neerali)*


Athippol oru minute difference alle ulloo..? :Grin:

----------


## maryland

> Athippol oru minute difference alle ulloo..?


 :Stop: 
ningal sathyathe valachodikkaruthu... :Hammer: 
minute difference is between ABs and Aadhi... :Read:

----------


## perumal

#AbrahaminteSanthathikal 

✅ Highest Kerala Grosser Of @mammukka 

✅ Highest Mollywood Grosser In 2018

✅ Second Highest South Indian Grosser In GCC In 2018

✅ All Time 3rd Highest Grosser  In All Kerala Carnival Cinemas 

✅ All Time 3rd Highest Grosser In TVM Plexes https://t.co/JnfS94Lilk


#AbrahaminteSanthathikal 

✅ 3rd ₹1cr For @mammukka In Cochin Multiplexes (#BTR , #TGF)

✅ 3rd Movie For @mammukka In 15k Show Club ( #Twenty20 , #PazhassiRaja )

✅ Second Highest Grosser Of @mammukka In UAE-GCC

✅ Highest Grosser Of @mammukka In USA https://t.co/9RGEkQsBYy

----------


## classic

:Band:   :Band: 

Deric Abraham  :Clap: 




> #AbrahaminteSanthathikal 
> 
> ✅ Highest Kerala Grosser Of @mammukka 
> 
> ✅ Highest Mollywood Grosser In 2018
> 
> ✅ Second Highest South Indian Grosser In GCC In 2018
> 
> ✅ All Time 3rd Highest Grosser  In All Kerala Carnival Cinemas 
> ...

----------


## Iyyer The Great

> 


Kidu..still steady..nale hopefully 1 lakh plus..
Missing a night show badly..no shows after 7pm!

----------


## Kaliyarmadam Giri

> #AbrahaminteSanthathikal 
> 
> ✅ Highest Kerala Grosser Of @mammukka 
> 
> ✅ Highest Mollywood Grosser In 2018
> 
> ✅ Second Highest South Indian Grosser In GCC In 2018
> 
> ✅ All Time 3rd Highest Grosser  In All Kerala Carnival Cinemas 
> ...


NIPAH,Mazha,Worldcup
Ennittum ee level ethanamengil....
Ithalle yathartha IH

----------


## Janapriyan

> #AbrahaminteSanthathikal 
> 
> ✅ Highest Kerala Grosser Of @mammukka 
> 
> ✅ Highest Mollywood Grosser In 2018
> 
> ✅ Second Highest South Indian Grosser In GCC In 2018
> 
> ✅ All Time 3rd Highest Grosser  In All Kerala Carnival Cinemas 
> ...


 :Band:  :Band:

----------


## Jamesbond007

> #AbrahaminteSanthathikal 
> 
> ✅ Highest Kerala Grosser Of @mammukka 
> 
> ✅ Highest Mollywood Grosser In 2018
> 
> ✅ Second Highest South Indian Grosser In GCC In 2018
> 
> ✅ All Time 3rd Highest Grosser  In All Kerala Carnival Cinemas 
> ...


 :Drum:   :Drum:   :Drum:

----------


## misbah7722

Thalikulam karthika second show 

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk

----------


## misbah7722

Abrahaminte santhathikal 
5 weeks (34 days) tital shows : 15466

6th week shows update

Friday 94 shows
Saturday 97 shows (+2 mukkam, +1 karunagapally carnival ) 
Sunday 99 (+changanacherry ) 

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk

----------


## Rajamaanikyam

> Thalikulam karthika first show 
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


Kidu rush ...

----------


## Iyyer The Great

> Abrahaminte santhathikal 
> 5 weeks (34 days) tital shows : 15466
> 
> 6th week shows update
> 
> Friday 94 shows
> Saturday 97 shows (+2 mukkam, +1 karunagapally carnival ) 
> Sunday 99 (+changanacherry ) 
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


Khans add cheythathaano..avide 4 ille

----------


## Iyyer The Great

> Thalikulam karthika first show 
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


 :Band:  :Drum:

----------


## wayanadan

*6th week*

----------


## frincekjoseph

Great going Derick Abraham........

----------


## Manoj

> 


1.2 vare ethumennu thonnunnu..

----------


## ACHOOTTY

> Abrahaminte santhathikal 
> 5 weeks (34 days) tital shows : 15466
> 
> 6th week shows update
> 
> Friday 94 shows
> Saturday 97 shows (+2 mukkam, +1 karunagapally carnival ) 
> Sunday 99 (+changanacherry ) 
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


Karunagappally - carnival njan listil nerathe ittirunnu. Book my show yil 21 st inu 1 sh friday thanne kaanichirunnu.

So now just a show needed to touch 100.

Innu touch  aavum. Evidelum increase sure aanu.

Q vil oru night sh deserved aarnnu. After 7 pm. 

Tvm, tcr, clt, aleppey - 9 sh athu pole pkd and kottayam -4 sh , kollam - 2 sh koode easy kittanamarnnu.  115sh / day sure aarnnu. 

Mattu normal centre run vachu nokkumbol.

----------


## Antonio

> Karunagappally - carnival njan listil nerathe ittirunnu. Book my show yil 21 st inu 1 sh friday thanne kaanichirunnu.
> 
> So now just a show needed to touch 100.
> 
> Innu touch  aavum. Evidelum increase sure aanu.
> 
> Q vil oru night sh deserved aarnnu. After 7 pm. 
> 
> Tvm, tcr, clt, aleppey - 9 sh athu pole pkd and kottayam -4 sh , kollam - 2 sh koode easy kittanamarnnu.  115sh / day sure aarnnu. 
> ...


Joby de Kottayam aanu thenjath...1 show athum Asha..Bomb release Asha il.
900 seaater Abhilash enthinu aaavo

----------


## ACHOOTTY

From tomorrow edappally - vanitha

ABS sh increaed 1 to 2

7 pm and 10 pm

So Abraham touching 100 shows this week.

----------


## ACHOOTTY

> Joby de Kottayam aanu thenjath...1 show athum Asha..Bomb release Asha il.
> 900 seaater Abhilash enthinu aaavo


Moottakkum, eechalkum okke idakku sh kanikkendey.

----------


## Antonio

> From tomorrow edappally - vanitha
> 
> ABS sh increaed 1 to 2
> 
> 7 pm and 10 pm
> 
> So Abraham touching 100 shows this week.


Aahaa
As usual Monday show increase aayallo
Aara therichee

----------


## ikka

> From tomorrow edappally - vanitha
> 
> ABS sh increaed 1 to 2
> 
> 7 pm and 10 pm
> 
> So Abraham touching 100 shows this week.


Holding at 100 shows ...More than 50 theaters....40 days!!

Adippan Derik!!!

 :Band:   :Band:

----------


## Deewana

> #AbrahaminteSanthathikal 
> 
> ✅ Highest Kerala Grosser Of @mammukka 
> 
> ✅ Highest Mollywood Grosser In 2018
> 
> ✅ Second Highest South Indian Grosser In GCC In 2018
> 
> ✅ All Time 3rd Highest Grosser  In All Kerala Carnival Cinemas 
> ...


WW ayille ? TGF cross cheydh kanille ?

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk

----------


## Deewana

> 


Ente prediction  :Clap: 

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk

----------


## Deewana

> *Cochin Multiplex status on 21st July*
> 
> *ABS: Attendance -  491 for 3 shows up to 07.00 PM excluding 10.30 AM show @ PVR (No late night shows for ABS) 
> Neerali: Atendance - 341 for 8 shows up to 08.00 PM ( 3 more late shows are there for Neerali)*


Endh maanga tholikkaaaan alle !!! Shows kittum ee week theeratte  :Clap: 

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk

----------


## Deewana

> Ividuthe Update Prakaram 15.4K
> 
> Abraham Thursday Thanne cross cheythu


Kidilan  :1st: 

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk

----------


## Deewana

> Showcount il okke എന്തിരിക്കുന്നു അജു, 18-19k shows kalichu aadhi nediya share ne kaal kooduthal 17 k plus shows kalichu മുന്തിരി എടുക്കുന്നു, 15-16 k shows kalichu oppam മുന്തിരിയെ kaal share നേടുന്നു, എബ്രഹാം 15k shows aakumbozhe oppam nediya share എടുക്കുന്നു, കളക്ഷൻ ആണ് പ്രധാനം, കൊട്ടകണക്കിന് show കിട്ടിയിട്ട് എന്തിനാണ്


Athre ullu !!!!!!  :Clap: 

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk

----------


## BASH1982

100 shows per day ini valippikkuva ennu arelum paranju vanna holdover poyittu eecha polum kerathe odikkunna orennam undu athine enthu vilikkumennu chodikkanam

----------


## jayan143

> Thalikulam karthika first show 
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


Second show anu 9:30PM. Please edit.

----------


## shakeer

Cinemax 1.05pm 40 ticket left 1.45 minutes to go

----------


## Akhil krishnan

Sent from my ZUK Z1 using Tapatalk

----------


## perumal

> WW ayille ? TGF cross cheydh kanille ?
> 
> Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


Tgf cross ayatila GCC

Tweet on jul 15
#AbrahaminteSanthathikal 24 Days UAE-GCC Collection:

UAE Admits : 91034
Gross : 6.15Cr

Rest of GCC Admits : 6000(10 Days Update)
Gross : 3.35Cr 

Total : 9.5Cr

 @keralaBO1 @forumkeralam1 @Rameshlaus @MEGASTARAddicts @mammoottyMovies @BOkerala https://t.co/11trokyvpX

----------


## Veiwer11

> WW ayille ? TGF cross cheydh kanille ?
> 
> Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


WW Highest Grosser of Mammookka

GCC very close aan.. But ROW ahead aan. So Total Overseas Cross Cheythitundaakum
GCC Abraham 10Cr aayi already- Overseas 11Cr+

----------


## Veiwer11

> Tgf cross ayatila GCC
> 
> Tweet on jul 15
> #AbrahaminteSanthathikal 24 Days UAE-GCC Collection:
> 
> UAE Admits : 91034
> Gross : 6.15Cr
> 
> Rest of GCC Admits : 6000(10 Days Update)
> ...


Ippo Rate Vithyasaund Due to vat 5% & all Also Exchage Rate too.
So Cross Cheythitundaakum Admits athra venam Ennilla

----------


## perumal

> WW Highest Grosser of Mammookka
> 
> GCC very close aan.. But ROW ahead aan. So Total Overseas Cross Cheythitundaakum
> GCC Abraham 10Cr aayi already- Overseas 11Cr+


Tgf ethra und GCC??

----------


## Veiwer11

> Tgf ethra und GCC??


GCC -10Cr -10.5 Cr aanenn Thonnunnu

----------


## perumal

> GCC -10Cr -10.5 Cr aanenn Thonnunnu


11cr range ile  :Rolleyes:

----------


## KeralaVarma

10.5 aanennu thonnunnu


> 11cr range ile

----------


## Veiwer11

> 11cr range ile


Just Cheked 

UAE TGF thanne ahead clos to 1Mil Undaayirunnu
Ippozhathe Rate vechal close to 6.7cr UAE alone..

----------


## Raja Sha

:Roll: 


> 100 shows per day ini valippikkuva ennu arelum paranju vanna holdover poyittu eecha polum kerathe odikkunna orennam undu athine enthu vilikkumennu chodikkanam




അതല്ലേ ആരും വരാത്തത്..

----------


## Kaliyarmadam Giri

> 100 shows per day ini valippikkuva ennu arelum paranju vanna holdover poyittu eecha polum kerathe odikkunna orennam undu athine enthu vilikkumennu chodikkanam


Adhu  etha???

----------


## wayanadan

> Ente prediction 
> 
> Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


*innu 1 lakh varum*

----------


## BASH1982

> Adhu  etha???


Kottayam 950 seateril friday matinee status njanarinjarunnu status njan parayunnilla chilappo degrading ayi pokun valippikkal ennonnum parayan patilla athinum mukalil enthelum peru kandu pidikkanam

----------


## KeralaVarma

Ariyilla bhai,enthayalum nalla collection vannittundakum


> no idea..   @keralavarma @pokiri any idea?

----------


## yathra



----------


## yathra



----------


## yathra



----------


## Akhil krishnan

PVR Lulu 4 PM Show Fast Filling 

Sent from my LLD-AL10 using Tapatalk

----------


## shakeer

Edited................

----------


## Akhil krishnan

Sent from my ZUK Z1 using Tapatalk

----------


## Mike

Great Going  :Band:   :Band:  

Nummade Derrick  :Band:   :Band:

----------


## yathra

Calicut  kairali matinee

----------


## perumal

> Calicut  kairali matinee


 :Yeye: 

Kairali ano sree ano  :Thinking:

----------


## classic

Ee week Kairaliyil keriyille..



> Kairali ano sree ano

----------


## Iyyer The Great

> Kairali ano sree ano


 ee week kairali aanu..2 shows.. Kure cheriya releases vannu compexil

----------


## Iyyer The Great

> Calicut  kairali matinee


Next week okke engane aavum charting..baaki padangalkkonnum aalu kaanillallo..

----------


## perumal

> Ee week Kairaliyil keriyille..





> ee week kairali aanu..2 shows.. Kure cheriya releases vannu compexil


Kidu  :Drum:   :Drum:

----------


## Deewana

> Calicut  kairali matinee


Moneeeee kiduuuu  :Clap: 

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk

----------


## Deewana

Kairali Parking !!!

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk

----------


## ACHOOTTY

> Kottayam 950 seateril friday matinee status njanarinjarunnu status njan parayunnilla chilappo degrading ayi pokun valippikkal ennonnum parayan patilla athinum mukalil enthelum peru kandu pidikkanam


agreement aanu...........no other way.   2 week agreemtn undu ethandu ella main centre threatreilum.

allenkil ee week ethandu 90% idathum..............noon show or removal varendathaarnnu.........

coronation okke kandille collection ennittum 4 sh..........

pkd, kottyam, calicut, aleppey okke athaanu sambavam.   nirbagyavasaal aa complexil aayi poyi immade ABS.  athre ullu.

----------


## frincekjoseph

Derrikinu Comebacks undavum...........

----------


## Kannan Mahesh

> Derrikinu Comebacks undavum...........


Pvr lulu 4 p. m show rs. 50340 gross

----------


## ikka

> Pvr lulu 4 p. m show rs. 50340 gross


Adippan...So today collection will be more than 1L..Next week pvr 2 evening shows hold cheythal adipoli...Any release next week??

----------


## Bhasker

> Adippan...So today collection will be more than 1L..Next week pvr 2 evening shows hold cheythal adipoli...Any release next week??


Maradona & Kinavalli

----------


## shakeer

PVR 7 pm 20 seat left to be housefull  15 minute left

----------


## Iyyer The Great

> PVR 7 pm 20 seat left to be housefull  15 minute left


4pm kalicha screen thanne aano...ee showyum 50k varille?

----------


## Akhil krishnan

5 Mins Before Show



Sent from my ZUK Z1 using Tapatalk

----------


## Akhil krishnan

Karunagapally Khans First Show



Sent from my ZUK Z1 using Tapatalk

----------


## Manoj

> ee week kairali aanu..2 shows.. Kure cheriya releases vannu compexil


Naale muthal 3 shows

----------


## Akhil krishnan

Palakkad Priyathama Noon Show



Sent from my ZUK Z1 using Tapatalk

----------


## Iyyer The Great

> Naale muthal 3 shows


Kidu  :Drum:

----------


## shakeer

> 4pm kalicha screen thanne aano...ee showyum 50k varille?


S large screen with 2(4,7) show sure 1 lakh plus

----------


## Kannan Mahesh

> 4pm kalicha screen thanne aano...ee showyum 50k varille?


 Rs. 51250 at 7pm. May be final

----------


## Kannan Mahesh

> Rs. 51250 at 7pm. May be final


51250+50340=101590 from 4,7 p.m shows, today 1.2 lakhs above kanum.

----------


## King Amal

Kidu kiduveee... 😍



> 51250+50340=101590 from 4,7 p.m shows, today 1.2 lakhs above kanum.

----------


## Iyyer The Great

> 51250+50340=101590 from 4,7 p.m shows, today 1.2 lakhs above kanum.





> S large screen with 2(4,7) show sure 1 lakh plus



Super..1 show venamaayirunnu in 7-10 pm time😑

----------


## shakeer

> Super..1 show venamaayirunnu in 7-10 pm time


eannu around 1.5 lakh sure anu. Cinemax was also almost full

----------


## Iyyer The Great

> eannu around 1.5 lakh sure anu. Cinemax was also almost full


Cinemax HF collection ee range onnumillallo? 1.5 ethumo... PVR morning engane undaayirunnu..?

----------


## maryland

> eannu around 1.5 lakh sure anu. Cinemax was also almost full


 :Yahoo:  :Yahoo:  :Yahoo:

----------


## shakeer

> Cinemax HF collection ee range onnumillallo? 1.5 ethumo... PVR morning engane undaayirunnu..?


decent collection ayirunnu despite early morning
nalea muthal PVR 9.50 am  kastham. Evening ea show tharukayanakil benifit ayirunnu

----------


## ikka

Should b between 1.3 to 1.4L!!!

----------


## Iyyer The Great

> decent collection ayirunnu despite early morning
> nalea muthal PVR 9.50 am  kastham. Evening ea show tharukayanakil benifit ayirunnu


Yes..aake ulla 4 showsil 3um working hours il..

----------


## Antonio

> decent collection ayirunnu despite early morning
> nalea muthal PVR 9.50 am  kastham. Evening ea show tharukayanakil benifit ayirunnu


As expected..Monday onwards Kochuveluppankalath

----------


## King Amal

😎

Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk

----------


## Akhil krishnan

Calicut Kairali 70% Occupancy




Sent from my LLD-AL10 using Tapatalk

----------


## Rajamaanikyam

Kidu anallo innum...

----------


## misbah7722

Alappuzha sree first show 

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk

----------


## perumal

> Alappuzha sree first show 
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


Kidu analo  :Yeye:  avidoke heavy mazha ale

----------


## Akhil krishnan

Alappuzha Sree



Sent from my ZUK Z1 using Tapatalk

----------


## Antonio

> Kidu analo  avidoke heavy mazha ale


Mazhayilla Friday muthal ok aayi

----------


## Akhil krishnan

Sent from my LLD-AL10 using Tapatalk

----------


## perumal

> Sent from my LLD-AL10 using Tapatalk


Ambo...kidukiyallo

----------


## Iyyer The Great

> Sent from my LLD-AL10 using Tapatalk


Kikkidu... shows kuranjupoyi..  :Doh:

----------


## King Amal

Wooww..  Kidukki..  😍😍😍😍😍



> Sent from my LLD-AL10 using Tapatalk

----------


## Iyyer The Great

Sat ennaanallo mention cheythirikkunne for Sun

----------


## Akhil krishnan

Sent from my LLD-AL10 using Tapatalk

----------


## Deepu k

> Sent from my LLD-AL10 using Tapatalk


1.25 ethum ennu thonnunnu long run kittiyal

----------


## ikka

> Sent from my LLD-AL10 using Tapatalk


Humbo...Kikkidu....Even after having a morning show, 74%!!!

 :Band:   :Band:   :Band:   :Band:

----------


## Bilalikka Rules

> Sat ennaanallo mention cheythirikkunne for Sun



maari poy  :Weeping:

----------


## Akhil krishnan

Kurachu Evening Shows Kittiyirunel.... 😒😒

Sent from my LLD-AL10 using Tapatalk

----------


## Iyyer The Great

> 1.25 ethum ennu thonnunnu long run kittiyal


Onathinu PVRil oru show kittiyaal appazhum 30k vech kittum 😀

----------


## Akhil krishnan

✌️✌️✌️✌️




Sent from my LLD-AL10 using Tapatalk

----------


## Akhil krishnan

Changanassery Apsara



Sent from my ZUK Z1 using Tapatalk

----------


## Akhil krishnan

Thalikulam Karthika 2nd Show




Sent from my ZUK Z1 using Tapatalk

----------


## perumal

Innu ee double holdover padam neerali ne vettichalle ekm multies il  :Laughing:

----------


## Rajamaanikyam

Bangalore ABS - 7 shows
Neerali - 2 shows

----------


## Rajamaanikyam

> Humbo...Kikkidu....Even after having a morning show, 74%!!!


Polichu... Kurachu evening shows koode koduthirunnekil atleast during weekends...

----------


## Raja Sha

Edappalli vanithayil 7pm,  10pm show undallo..avide nettamundakum..
Pakshe athu multi countil varilla ennathanu prasnam..

----------


## Iyyer The Great

> Bangalore ABS - 7 shows
> Neerali - 2 shows


Amboo..ithu 5th week alle ROI.. ithrem undo

----------


## Akhil krishnan

> Amboo..ithu 5th week alle ROI.. ithrem undo





Sent from my ZUK Z1 using Tapatalk

----------


## Iyyer The Great

> Sent from my ZUK Z1 using Tapatalk


Kikkidu run aanallo..50 adikkumo  :Drum:

----------


## Akhil krishnan

> Kikkidu run aanallo..50 adikkumo


hopefully yes... ✌️✌️

Sent from my ZUK Z1 using Tapatalk

----------


## Rajamaanikyam

> Amboo..ithu 5th week alle ROI.. ithrem undo


Innale nokkiyappol kandathaanu... 50 days cover cheyyendathaanu...

----------


## Iyyer The Great

Pala Jose..6th week..kidilam run  :Drum:

----------


## Kannadi

Another decent sunday

Sent from my SM-G610F using Tapatalk

----------


## Phantom 369

Abraham Still have the potential to Gross 1.3-1.4cr In Multies.. but Sadly Steady collection undayittum Show increase cheyathe hold over Aya padangal ittu valipikkunnu

----------


## sethuramaiyer

TGF and Bhaskar final multiplex collection etra aairinnu. Including cinepolis aayondu above 1.2 crore ondennu thonunnu.

----------


## Iyyer The Great

> TGF and Bhaskar final multiplex collection etra aairinnu. Including cinepolis aayondu above 1.2 crore ondennu thonunnu.


TGF 1.3 plus und..

----------


## ikka

#AbrahaminteSanthathikal 

Cochin multiplex-1.10 Cr 
All kerala Carnival - 1.92 Cr
Vanitha Comelec - 26 lk
TVM Multiplex-80 lk
GCC- 10Cr +
Tamilnadu - 38 lk
USA- 42 lk& counting
Calicut single screen-77 lk +

Biggest hit of @mammukka & biggest hit of 2018 ✌

----------


## ikka

Bangalore should be 50L+

----------


## Akhil krishnan

> TGF and Bhaskar final multiplex collection etra aairinnu. Including cinepolis aayondu above 1.2 crore ondennu thonunnu.


tgf : 1.34 cr

bhaskar : 1.25cr

Sent from my ZUK Z1 using Tapatalk

----------


## frincekjoseph

Great Going Derrik..........................

----------


## Young Mega Star

Oppam final show count ethrayanu?

----------


## jumail pala

clct kairali 3 shows from today

----------


## KeralaVarma

*athokke kazhinju, last weekil. Oppam 16k aayirunnu* 


> oppam final show count ethrayanu?

----------


## Phantom 369

Tvm Aries Plexil 1 show akki as per Bookmyshow

----------


## mynameisSHAN

> #AbrahaminteSanthathikal 
> 
> Cochin multiplex-1.10 Cr 👌
> All kerala Carnival - 1.92 Cr👌
> Vanitha Comelec - 26 lk👌
> TVM Multiplex-80 lk👌
> GCC- 10Cr +👌👌
> Tamilnadu - 38 lk👌
> USA- 42 lk& counting👌
> ...


ithu thanne almost 16 cr und bakki centers ,video rights okke koode eduthal above 50 cr sure anu.

----------


## KOBRA

*Biggest Blockbuster*

----------


## ikka

> clct kairali 3 shows from today


Athu pwolichu!!! Matinee...FS...Second Aaano??

----------


## Young Mega Star

> *athokke kazhinju, last weekil. Oppam 16k aayirunnu*


Idakide collection kooduna pole show countum koodanula chancundo endo  :Zipit:

----------


## ikka

> Abrahaminte santhathikal 
> 5 weeks (34 days) tital shows : 15466
> 
> 6th week shows update
> 
> Friday 94 shows
> Saturday 97 shows (+2 mukkam, +1 karunagapally carnival ) 
> Sunday 99 (+changanacherry ) 
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


Monday 101 Shows!!!! (Edappilly Vanitha +1, Calicut Kairali +1)

 :Band:   :Band:   :Band:   :Band:

----------


## KeralaVarma

> Idakide collection kooduna pole show countum koodanula chancundo endo


Next week ingane pokuvanengil namukku 17kshows aakum

Sent from my SM-A800I using Tapatalk

----------


## Young Mega Star

50 crore akumbo Jobyude update kanumayirikum.

----------


## ikka

*16,160 Shows by this Thursday!!!

*

----------


## KOBRA

> *16,160 Shows by this Thursday!!!
> 
> *


*long runnil 18 akum
*

----------


## King Amal

From Yesterday Onwards #AbrahaminteSanthathikal 4 Shows @ SMB Cinemas Kaliyikkavila Audi 5

----------


## King Amal

Ah haa.. Ingane oro idea aayitt paranj kodukk.. 😑Allel tanne enth thallan kityum enn nokki nadaka.. 😐😐



> Idakide collection kooduna pole show countum koodanula chancundo endo

----------


## ACHOOTTY

> From Yesterday Onwards #AbrahaminteSanthathikal 4 Shows @ SMB Cinemas Kaliyikkavila Audi 5


ethu movie aayirunnnu replace.  Book my show yil 2 sh thanne aanu.

----------


## KOBRA

> From Yesterday Onwards #AbrahaminteSanthathikal 4 Shows @ SMB Cinemas Kaliyikkavila Audi 5


Show increase okke othiri varunnundallo

----------


## King Amal

> ethu movie aayirunnnu replace.  Book my show yil 2 sh thanne aanu.


Online 2 show kanichit ullu.. Savaarik alillatha karanam 2 show Koode Abrahaminte Santhathikal

Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk

----------


## Veiwer11

#AbrahaminteSanthathikal Crossed ₹10cr From UAE-GCC 
31 Days UAE-GCC Gross : ₹10.01cr
Second Movie Of @mammukka In ₹10cr Club
 Highest Grossers Of @mammukka In UAE-GCC
1) #TheGreatFather ₹11.05cr
2) #AbrahaminteSanthathikal ₹10.01cr*
3) #Pathemari ₹7.5cr

----------


## ACHOOTTY

Thrissur - kairali yil  bayanakam  1 sh kanunnullu........kairali sree site il.   
11.00 am.
abraham also showign 1 sh - 9.30 pm.

mattinee and fist show ethu movie aanu............

siteil aake 3 movieye koduthittullu..................sree - 4 sh koode.

----------


## Akhil krishnan

Sent from my LLD-AL10 using Tapatalk

----------


## jumail pala

> Athu pwolichu!!! Matinee...FS...Second Aaano??



ys....2.30pm 6pm 9pm

----------


## Bhasker

Cochi Multiplex Innale Abrahaminte ekadesham randiratti show kalichittu abrahaminte athrem collection illa Neeraalikku.Oru padathinte collection show count kondu mathram theerumanikkan kazhiyilla ennathinte thelivu alle ithu ??? :Thinking:

----------


## Iyyer The Great

> Sent from my LLD-AL10 using Tapatalk


Appo Padmanabha Devipriya Sree Greenfield okke evide poyi 😀 veruthe HF adichu samayam kalanju 😉

----------


## Iyyer The Great

> Cochi Multiplex Innale Abrahaminte ekadesham randiratti show kalichittu abrahaminte athrem collection illa Neeraalikku.Oru padathinte collection show count kondu mathram theerumanikkan kazhiyilla ennathinte thelivu alle ithu ???


Pinnalla..2 times allallo..3 times..4 and 11 😂😂

----------


## Iyyer The Great

> ys....2.30pm 6pm 9pm


Next week engane aavum

----------


## KOBRA

Abrham 6th week theater list evidyanu ?

----------


## Iyyer The Great

> Thrissur - kairali yil  bayanakam  1 sh kanunnullu........kairali sree site il.   
> 11.00 am.
> abraham also showign 1 sh - 9.30 pm.
> 
> mattinee and fist show ethu movie aanu............
> 
> siteil aake 3 movieye koduthittullu..................sree - 4 sh koode.


Mikkavarum clt pole abraham 3 aayittundaavum

----------


## Akhil krishnan

> Appo Padmanabha Devipriya Sree Greenfield okke evide poyi 😀 veruthe HF adichu samayam kalanju 😉


athinte collection neerali ki kodukum... 😜😂angane engilum kurach HF athinu kittate

Sent from my LLD-AL10 using Tapatalk

----------


## ACHOOTTY

*Abrahaminte Sandhathikal - 6th week - 100 sh /day   (38th day)*

*1.Thiruvananthapuram - Kalabhavan - 2 sh
2.Thiruvananthapuram -Arieplex -1 sh
3.Thiruvananthapuram - Carnival Mall - 2 sh
4. Thiruvananthapuram - Carnival Greenfield-1 sh
5.Kaliyikkavila - SMB complex- 4 sh
6.Kollam -Carnival - 1 sh
7.Anchal - Archana -1 sh
8.Karunagapally - Khans - 4 sh 
9.Pathanamthitta - Trinity movi max - 2 sh
10.Alappuzha -Sree - 2 sh
11. Kattanam - Ganam - 2 sh
12.Cherthala - Sree - 2 sh
13.Chengannur - C cinemas  - 1 sh
14.Kottayam - Asha - 1 sh
15.Pala - Jose -4 sh
16.Thalayolaparambu - Carnival - 1 sh
17.Thodupuzha - Silver Hills - 3 sh
18.Thodupuzha - Ashirvad  - 1 sh
19. Kattappana - Sagara-2 sh
20.Ernakulam - Kavitha - 4 sh
21.Eranakulam - PVR -3 sh
22.Eranakulam - Cinemax - 1 sh
23.Edappalli - Vanitha - 2 sh
24.Njarakkal -Majestic -1 sh
25.Muvattupuzha - Carnival GCM- 1 sh
26.Perumbavoor - EVM - 1 sh
27.North Paravoor - Sree - 2 sh
28.Aluva - Casino -1 sh
29.Angamali - Carnival- 1 sh 
30.Thrissur - Kairali - 1 sh
31.Thrissur - Inox - 2 sh 
32.Chalakkudy - Surabhi - 3 sh
33.Kodungallur - Carnival -1 sh
34.Thalikkulam - karthika-1 sh 
35.Palakkadu - Priyathama - 1 sh
36.Shornur - melam - 2 sh
37.Perinthalmanna - Vismaya - 1 sh
38.Valancherry - Popular film city - 2 sh
39.Kozhikode - kairali - 3 sh
40.Mukkam -Rose cine palace -4 sh
41.Vadakara -CNC Ashok - 1 sh
42.Kannur - Sagara - 4 sh
43.Thalassery - Liberty Little Paradise - 2 sh
44.Thalassery - Carnival - 1 sh
45.Koothuparambu - Baby - 1 sh
46.Payyanur - Shanthi carnival -4 sh
47.Kasargod - narthaki  carnival - 4 sh
48.Kasargod - Moviemax - 2 sh
49.Kanhangad -VGM -1 sh

**5th week**

50. Changanassery - apsara - 2 sh (comeback)

**1 st week**

51.Erattupetta - Metro - 3 sh*

*Removed after 2 week run
*
*1.Kecheri - Savitha 
2.Adimali - matha
3. Kozhinjampara - Raviraj
4.Peringottukurussi - CKM
5.Kottayi - KRV
6.Puthunagaram - New 
7.Kodakara - city cinemas
8.Peyad - SP cinemas
9.Venjarammodu - sindhu
10.Ashtamichira - Mahalaxmi 
11. Nooranadu - Swathy 
12.Goolikkadavu - Athulya
* 
*Removed after 20 days run*

*1..Nedumangadu - Sree saraswathi 
2.Oyoor - NVP 
3.Paravur -Ashoka 
4.Wadakkanchery - New Ragam  
5.Muvattupuzha - Carnival canton mall (extra)
6.Thrissur -Ganam (extra)
7.Irinjalakuda - J K Cinema (extra)
8.Kondotty - Kalpaka 
9.Pandikkadu - Appoos 
10.Parappanangadi - Pallavi 
11.Pulpalli - Penta 
12.Kalpetta - Mahaveer 
13.Kollengode - Thankam 
14.Adoor - Nadham 
15.Rajakumari - Marbazil 
16.Chittur - Kairali 
17.Kodaly - Sreelakshmi 
18.Cherpulassery - Plaza
19. Varappuzha - M cinemas 
20.Kozhinjampara - Vrindavan 

**Removed after 27 days run

**1.Thiruvananthapuram -DeviPriya  (extra)
2.Kattakkada - Swaram 
3.Kadinamkulam - G Tracks 
4.Varkala - S.R 
5.Attingal - Vaisakh 
6.Pothenkode - M T 
7.Kollam - usha (extra)
8.Kollam - Partha (extra)
10.Nallila -JB cinemas 
11. Kadakkal - Sreedhanya 
12.Punalur - Ramraj
13.Shakthikulangara - Capithans 
14.Kottarakkara - Minerva  
15.Mavellikkara - Prathibha 
16.Eramallur - Sania 
17.Changanassery - Anu
18.Thalayolaparambu - Nice (extra)
19.Tripunithara - Central 
20. Kochi - EVM 
21.Koothattukulam - V Cinema
22.Muvattupuzha - Issac (extra)
23.Kothamangalam - Ann 
24.Thrissur - Deepa  (extra)
25.Aamballur - Chandvi sreerama 
26.Mapranam - Varna 
27.Kodungallur - sreekaleeswary
28.Kunnamkulam - Bhavana
29.Mannarkkad - New Prathibha
30.Pazhayanoor - Shadows 
31.Perinthalmanna - K C (extra) 
32.Malappuram - Rachana
33.Edappal - Sarada
34.Ponnani - Alankar
35.Kottakkal - Sangeeth
36.Tirur - Anugraha
37.Tanur - PVS Paradise 
38.Kozhikode - Apsara  (extra)
39.Kozhikode - Regal  (extra)
40.Ramanattukara - Surabhi 
41.Baluserry - Sandhya 
42.Koyilandi - Krishna
43.Batheri - Aishwarya 
44 Batheri - Film city (extra)
45.Mananthavadi - Jose
46.Mattanur - Sahina 
47.Kanhangad - Vinayaka 
*
*Removed after 34  days run*

*1.Attingal - Thapasya /vaisakh
2.Kollam - G max (extra)
3.Harippad - SN 
4.Panthalam - Trilok cinemas
5.Mundakkayam - RD cinemas
6.Eranakuam - Pan Cinemas (extra)
7.Eranakulam - Q Cinemas (extra)
8.Muvattupuzha - Latha /issac (extra)
9.Irinjalakuda - Chembakassery
10.Guruvayoor - Devaki 
11.Vadakkencherry- Jayabharath 
12.Pattambi -krishna  
13.Manjeri - Sreedevi  cinepalace 
14.Nilambur - Fairyland 
15.Payyanur - sumangali mini plex  (extra)
16.Thalipparamba - Alinkal 
17.Iritty - New India  
18.Karunagapally - Carnival (extra)  (36 days)



*

----------


## KOBRA

*Thrissure ullavar confirm cheyyatte*

----------


## KOBRA

pala sthalthum innu muthal okke show increase okke kanum

----------


## KOBRA

KTM and Alapuza anu pani thannathu

----------


## wayanadan

> *Thrissure ullavar confirm cheyyatte*


 @maryland *chechiyolam ithinupattiya aal vereyilla*

----------


## Manoj

> Next week engane aavum


Oru pidiyumilla, kinavalli okke അവിടെയാണ് rls

----------


## KOBRA

CLT Sree yil ethanu padam

----------


## Mike

Next week my story.. Neerali oke edthu matatte...

Nthayalum ee randu padathekkal occupancy namuku undu....

----------


## Antonio

> KTM and Alapuza anu pani thannathu


U said it...
Alappuzha Kairali Sree Ile ithuvare ulla record collection n hf extra shows undayittum... udaiyipp teams...
Kottayam pinne Joby de swantham aanu..

----------


## Iyyer The Great

> *Abrahaminte Sandhathikal - 6th week - 100 sh /day   (38th day)*
> 
> *1.Thiruvananthapuram - Kalabhavan - 2 sh
> 2.Thiruvananthapuram -Arieplex -1 sh
> 3.Thiruvananthapuram - Carnival Mall - 2 sh
> 4. Thiruvananthapuram - Carnival Greenfield-1 sh
> 5.Kaliyikkavila - SMB complex- 4 sh
> 6.Kollam -Carnival - 1 sh
> 7.Anchal - Archana -1 sh
> ...


40 days in 49 centres  :Yahoo:

----------


## ikka

> Abrahaminte santhathikal 
> 5 weeks (34 days) tital shows : 15466
> 
> 6th week shows update
> 
> Friday 94 shows
> Saturday 97 shows (+2 mukkam, +1 karunagapally carnival ) 
> Sunday 99 (+changanacherry ) 
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk





> Monday 101 Shows!!!! (Edappilly Vanitha +1, Calicut Kairali +1)





> From Yesterday Onwards #AbrahaminteSanthathikal 4 Shows @ SMB Cinemas Kaliyikkavila Audi 5





> *Abrahaminte Sandhathikal - 6th week - 100 sh /day   (38th day)*
> 
> *1.Thiruvananthapuram - Kalabhavan - 2 sh
> 2.Thiruvananthapuram -Arieplex -1 sh
> 3.Thiruvananthapuram - Carnival Mall - 2 sh
> 4. Thiruvananthapuram - Carnival Greenfield-1 sh
> 5.Kaliyikkavila - SMB complex- 4 sh
> 6.Kollam -Carnival - 1 sh
> 7.Anchal - Archana -1 sh
> ...


 @ACHOOTTY    bhai check the above details and please see if there are any other shows missed...Thanks...

----------


## ACHOOTTY

> @ACHOOTTY    bhai check the above details and please see if there are any other shows missed...Thanks...


ellam check cheythu.   karunagappally - carnival innu illa............tvm -arieplex innu muthal - 1 sh,   thodupuzha - silverhills from today 4 to 3.  so ithu okke deduct aayittundu.

----------


## sha

*ഡെറികിന്റെ അതിശയിപ്പിക്കുന്ന യാത്ര, അബ്രഹാമിന്റെ പടയോട്ടം പുതിയ റെക്കോർഡിലേക്ക്!*




തിങ്കള്*, 23 ജൂലൈ 2018 (12:02 IST)




















2018 ശരിക്കും മമ്മൂട്ടിയെന്ന മെഗാസ്റ്റാറിന്റേയും മമ്മൂട്ടിയെന്ന മഹാനടന്റേയും വർഷമാണ്. ഷാജി പാടൂർ സംവിധാനം ചെയ്ത ?അബ്രഹാമിന്റെ സന്തതികൾ? മമ്മൂട്ടിയെന്ന മെഗാസ്റ്റാറിന്റെ കരിയറിലെ ഏറ്റവും വലിയ വിജയമായി മാറുകയാണ്. അതേസമയം, റാമിന്റെ ?പേരൻപ്? മമ്മൂട്ടിയെന്ന മഹാനടന്റെ അവസാനിക്കാത്ത അഭിനയത്തിന്റെ മറ്റൊരു അത്ഭുതമാകുമെന്ന് ഉറപ്പിക്കാം. 

രക്തബന്ധത്തിന്റെ കഥ പറയുന്ന അബ്രഹാമിന്റെ സന്തതികൾ തേരോട്ടം തുടരുകയാണ്. ഷാജി പാടൂരിന്റെ ആദ്യ സംവിധാന സംരംഭത്തെ ഇരുകയ്യും നീട്ടിയാണ് പ്രേക്ഷകർ സ്വീകരിച്ചത്. ജൂണ്* പതിനാറിന് തിയറ്ററുകളിലേക്ക് എത്തിയ ചിത്രം കേരളത്തില്* മാത്രമല്ല ഗള്*ഫ് മേഖലകളിലും ഗംഭീര പ്രകടനം തന്നെയായിരുന്നു കാഴ്ച വെച്ചിരുന്നത്. 

തുടക്കം തന്നെ കളക്ഷനില്* ഒരുപാട് ഉയരത്തിലേക്ക് എത്തിയ ചിത്രം ഇപ്പോള്* റെക്കോര്*ഡുകള്* സൃഷ്ടിച്ച് കൊണ്ടിരിക്കുകയാണ്. റിലീസിനെത്തി 38 ദിവസം പൂർത്തിയായിരിക്കെ യുഎഇ/ജിസിസി സെന്ററുകളില്* ഒരു മാസം പിന്നിട്ടിരിക്കുകയാണ്. ഇവിടെ അറുപതോളം തിയറ്ററുകളിലായിരുന്നു സിനിമ പ്രദര്*ശനത്തിനെത്തിയത്.

ആദ്യ മൂന്ന് ദിവസം കൊണ്ട് കേരള ബോക്*സോഫീസില്* പത്ത് കോടി ക്ലബ്ബിലെത്തിയ അബ്രഹാമിന്റെ സന്തതികള്* ഒരു മാസം കൊണ്ട് യുഎഇ/ജിസിസി യില്* നിന്നും 10 കോടി മറികടന്നിരിക്കുകയാണ്. അതേ സമയം 11.05 കോടി നേടിയ ഗ്രേറ്റ് ഫാദറാണ് ഇവിടങ്ങളില്* ഏറ്റവുമധികം കളക്ഷന്* നേടിയ മറ്റൊരു മമ്മൂട്ടി ചിത്രം.


അബ്രഹാമിന്റെ സന്തതികള്* അമ്പത് കോടി ക്ലബ്ബിലെത്തിയ വിവരം അണിയറ പ്രവര്*ത്തകര്* തന്നെ പുറത്ത് വിട്ടിരുന്നു. നിലവില്* അറുപത് കോടിയോളം രൂപ ചിത്രം നേടിയെന്നാണ് ട്രേഡ് അനലിസ്റ്റുകള്* സൂചിപ്പിക്കുന്നത്. 

പ്രണവ് മോഹന്*ലാലിന്റെ ആദിയായിരുന്നു ഈ വര്*ഷത്തെ ആദ്യ ബ്ലോക്ബസ്റ്റര്* ചിത്രം. ആദിയുടെ എല്ലാ റെക്കോര്*ഡുകളും അബ്രഹാമിന്റെ സന്തതികള്* മറികടന്നിരിക്കുകയാണ്. കൊച്ചി മള്*ട്ടിപ്ലെക്*സില്* 9 ദിവസം കൊണ്ട് 54.74 ലക്ഷമായിരുന്നു ആദി നേടിയത്. എന്നാല്* ഇതേ ദിവസം കൊണ്ട് 55.56 ലക്ഷം നേടി ചിത്രം മുന്നേറ്റം തുടരുകയാണ്.

----------


## The wrong one

Innathe manoramayil Manjeri 4 shows undallo..!?

Sent from my SM-T231 using Tapatalk

----------


## sha



----------


## sha



----------


## twist369

> 


67 cr proof?
Official allaalo

----------


## Sajil K R

Changanachery 4 shows

Sent from my Lenovo A6020a40 using Tapatalk

----------


## jumail pala



----------


## Antonio

Changanacherry super twist aayallo

----------


## jumail pala

sathyan anthikad-sreenivasan team after fahad padam ekka hero...sethu mannarkad producer next year

----------


## Antonio

> 


 @ACHOOTTY bro

----------


## Antonio

> sathyan anthikad-sreenivasan team after fahad padam ekka hero...sethu mannarkad producer next year


Woww..good
For the family...

----------


## Iyyer The Great

> Changanachery 4 shows
> 
> Sent from my Lenovo A6020a40 using Tapatalk


Kidu  :Drum:

----------


## Iyyer The Great

> sathyan anthikad-sreenivasan team after fahad padam ekka hero...sethu mannarkad producer next year


Ore route il odunna bus veendum workshop il ninnu irakkaan anenkil athinu pattiya pramukha nadanmaar vere und..hope there will be something different if he joins with Ikka after so many years..

----------


## Akhil krishnan

> sathyan anthikad-sreenivasan team after fahad padam ekka hero...sethu mannarkad producer next year


Satyan - Ikka Hmmmmm...  :Hmmm:  :Hmmm:

----------


## ballu

Sathyan -Mammooty combinationil vanna mikka cinemakalum typical satyan cinemakalil ninum different ayirunu .....Kanalkaatu , Kalikalam , Artham 
Hit combo allankilum Golandara vaartha okke super annu

----------


## jumail pala

> Sathyan -Mammooty combinationil vanna mikka cinemakalum typical satyan cinemakalil ninum different ayirunu .....Kanalkaatu , Kalikalam , Artham 
> Hit combo allankilum Golandara vaartha okke super annu


artham ,kalikkalam ok super hit anu...

----------


## classic

Sathyanum Priyanum Mammookka yude koode koodiyappol okke variety aakkiyirunnu.. avarude thanathaya padathil Mamookka abhinayich kaanan enikk aagrahamund.. Ith typical sathyan film aavatte.. Mammookka nte character oru pranchi style light humour kaikaryam cheyyunnath oru movie..

But Sreenivasan outdated alle enn oru samshayamund.. Direction okke oppichedukkam.. Screen play writing le creativity & freshness ilanu karyam..




> Woww..good
> For the family...

----------


## ikka

100 today!!! 102 Tomorrow!!!

 :Band:   :Band:

----------


## roshy

> Sathyan -Mammooty combinationil vanna mikka cinemakalum typical satyan cinemakalil ninum different ayirunu .....Kanalkaatu , Kalikalam , Artham 
> Hit combo allankilum Golandara vaartha okke super annu


കനൽകാറ്റ് നല്ല പടം ആയിരുന്നു .ക്ലൈമാക്സ് ആളുകൾക്ക് ദഹിച്ചില്ല .ഗോളാന്തര വാർത്ത ഒരു സിമ്പിൾ മൂവി ആയി പോയി ,തേന്മാവിൻ കൊമ്പത്തിന്റെ കൂടെ ഇറങ്ങി അത് മെഗാ ഹിറ്റ് ആയി

----------


## BASH1982

> കനൽകാറ്റ് നല്ല പടം ആയിരുന്നു .ക്ലൈമാക്സ് ആളുകൾക്ക് ദഹിച്ചില്ല .ഗോളാന്തര വാർത്ത ഒരു സിമ്പിൾ മൂവി ആയി പോയി ,തേന്മാവിൻ കൊമ്പത്തിന്റെ കൂടെ ഇറങ്ങി അത് മെഗാ ഹിറ്റ് ആയി


Thenmavinkombathu alla manichitrathazhu

----------


## Malik

Friday rls ayirunnel ennu ippol aashichu pokunnu.Oru 2cr + collection easily nashtamayi ennu parayam

----------


## jayan143

> കനൽകാറ്റ് നല്ല പടം ആയിരുന്നു .ക്ലൈമാക്സ് ആളുകൾക്ക് ദഹിച്ചില്ല .ഗോളാന്തര വാർത്ത ഒരു സിമ്പിൾ മൂവി ആയി പോയി ,തേന്മാവിൻ കൊമ്പത്തിന്റെ കൂടെ ഇറങ്ങി അത് മെഗാ ഹിറ്റ് ആയി


ഗോളാന്തരവാർത്ത ഫ്ലോപ്പ് ആണ്

----------


## sankarvp

> ഗോളാന്തരവാർത്ത ഫ്ലോപ്പ് ആണ്


ഗോളാന്തരവാർത്ത flop ആണെന്ന് കേട്ടിട്ടുണ്ട് 
but one of my favorite ആണ് അത് like പൊന്മുട്ടയിടുന്ന താറാവ്.

Sent from my Lenovo A7020a48 using Tapatalk

----------


## Rangeela

> Changanachery 4 shows
> 
> Sent from my Lenovo A6020a40 using Tapatalk


woW good.....

----------


## kannan

> 67 cr *proof?*
> Official allaalo

----------


## roshy

> ഗോളാന്തരവാർത്ത ഫ്ലോപ്പ് ആണ്


തേന്മാവിൻ കൊമ്പത് മെഗാ ഹിറ്റ് ആയി എന്നാണു ഉദ്ദേശിച്ചത്

----------


## ABE

> ഗോളാന്തരവാർത്ത ഫ്ലോപ്പ് ആണ്





> ഗോളാന്തരവാർത്ത flop ആണെന്ന് കേട്ടിട്ടുണ്ട് 
> but one of my favorite ആണ് അത് like പൊന്മുട്ടയിടുന്ന താറാവ്.
> 
> Sent from my Lenovo A7020a48 using Tapatalk





> Sathyan -Mammooty combinationil vanna mikka cinemakalum typical satyan cinemakalil ninum different ayirunu .....Kanalkaatu , Kalikalam , Artham 
> Hit combo allankilum Golandara vaartha okke super annu


Golanthara Vartha is not a flop, but not a hit either. Kanalkattu was a flop. Artham was a Superhit, and Kalikalam also. Oral Mathram also the same just Average.

----------


## shakeer

Eanu multyil etra vannu

----------


## King Amal

Abhraham @Shornur 35 days gross 16lakhs..  Share 7 lakhs
-
Oppam final gross 12 lakhs.. 
Munthiri final gross 5 lakhs...

----------


## pnikhil007

> Abhraham @Shornur 35 days gross 16lakhs..  Share 7 lakhs
> -
> Oppam final gross 12 lakhs.. 
> Munthiri final gross 5 lakhs...


Athonnum paranjal pattilla..ithu tracked allalo...ithu pulinkuru kanakkile pedullu & minute difference only...

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk

----------


## moovybuf

> Golanthara Vartha is not a flop, but not a hit either. Kanalkattu was a flop. Artham was a Superhit, and Kalikalam also. Oral Mathram also the same just Average.


Oraal maathram nalla flop aanu.. 
Athil kanalkaatu character kollaayirunnu...pakshe aa genrekk patiya direction aayirunilla

----------


## samsha22

> Sathyan -Mammooty combinationil vanna mikka cinemakalum typical satyan cinemakalil ninum different ayirunu .....Kanalkaatu , Kalikalam , Artham 
> Hit combo allankilum Golandara vaartha okke super annu


Sreedarante onnam thirumuriv, kanalkattu, Golantara vartha okke flops aarenkilum super hit films aaya Artham, rasatantram, thoovalkottaram ennivayekkal better products aayirunnu. Mammooty Sathyan combo was not suited for 90s I felt. 2000-2010 periodil aayirunnel flop aaya pala padangalum super hits aayene

----------


## wayanadan

> ഗോളാന്തരവാർത്ത ഫ്ലോപ്പ് ആണ്


ആവറേജ് മൂവീ

പക്ഷേ പടം കൊള്ളായിരുന്നു

----------


## wayanadan

> sathyan anthikad-sreenivasan team after fahad padam ekka hero...sethu mannarkad producer next year


ശ്രീനിയുടെയും സ്റ്റോക്ക് തീർന്നതാണ്

----------


## frincekjoseph

Golandhara vartha, Kanalkaatu, Sreedharante onnam thirumurivu, oral mathram, kalikalam & Artham okke my favourite movies aanu.  I like their combo...... its really excellent.

Pakhse Golandhara vartha, Kanalkattu, Sreedharante onnam thirumurvu and Oral mathram okk Average to Hit Movie aayirunnu in BO.  But I strongely belives that its not a Flop movies at all.........

Aside Artham and Kalikalam were Superhits..........

Arthathile aa Black Benz...........

----------


## frincekjoseph

Innalathe Multy Collection Vannille.............

----------


## ACHOOTTY

> Golandhara vartha, Kanalkaatu, Sreedharante onnam thirumurivu, oral mathram, kalikalam & Artham okke my favourite movies aanu.  I like their combo...... its really excellent.
> 
> Pakhse Golandhara vartha, Kanalkattu, Sreedharante onnam thirumurvu and Oral mathram okk Average to Hit Movie aayirunnu in BO.  But I strongely belives that its not a Flop movies at all.........
> 
> Aside Artham and Kalikalam were Superhits..........
> 
> Arthathile aa Black Benz...........


oraal mathram  flop listil thanne  varum.   sreedharante onnam thirumurivu avg grosser aarnnu not a flop.

fazil script ezhuthiya No.1 snehatheeram bangalore north enna movieyum direct cheythekkunnathu sathyan aanu.........ee movie box officil avg aayirunnu.

kanalkattu just avg ennu parayaam box office.  kidu initial aarnnu moviekku. pakshe normal viewersinu flop ennu thanne parayum.

artham and kalikkalam super hits............

golanthara vartha hit.   ee moviekku annu irangiyathilum valiya acceptance pinneedu kitti.   midhunam okke pole.

----------


## ACHOOTTY

> Abhraham @Shornur 35 days gross 16lakhs..  Share 7 lakhs
> -
> Oppam final gross 12 lakhs.. 
> Munthiri final gross 5 lakhs...


ithu pacha munthiri aanu njangade karutha munthiri aanu..............

----------


## Manoj

> കനൽകാറ്റ് നല്ല പടം ആയിരുന്നു .ക്ലൈമാക്സ് ആളുകൾക്ക് ദഹിച്ചില്ല .ഗോളാന്തര വാർത്ത ഒരു സിമ്പിൾ മൂവി ആയി പോയി ,തേന്മാവിൻ കൊമ്പത്തിന്റെ കൂടെ ഇറങ്ങി അത് മെഗാ ഹിറ്റ് ആയി


മണിച്ചിത്രത്താഴ്, കളിപ്പാട്ടം, ചെങ്കോൽ ആണെന്ന് തോന്നുന്നു അന്ന് ഒപ്പം ഇറങ്ങിയത്. പക്ഷേ പടം flop alla, കളിപ്പാട്ടം ആൻഡ് ഗോളന്തര വാർത്ത same range collection ennu parayaam

----------


## ACHOOTTY

Kattanam - ganam - ABS show incresed from 2 to 3

----------


## ShahSM

> Sathyan -Mammooty combinationil vanna mikka cinemakalum typical satyan cinemakalil ninum different ayirunu .....Kanalkaatu , Kalikalam , Artham 
> Hit combo allankilum Golandara vaartha okke super annu


അവരുടെ combo യിൽ വന്ന എല്ലാ സിനിമകളും ഇഷ്ടമാണ്. ചങ്ങായിന്റ സിനിമകളിൽ മമ്മൂക്കാക്ക് പ്രത്യേക എനർജിയാണ്... അർത്ഥം മാത്രം കണ്ടിട്ടില്ല...

Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk

----------


## maryland

> അവരുടെ combo യിൽ വന്ന എല്ലാ സിനിമകളും ഇഷ്ടമാണ്. ചങ്ങായിന്റ സിനിമകളിൽ മമ്മൂക്കാക്ക് പ്രത്യേക എനർജിയാണ്... അർത്ഥം മാത്രം കണ്ടിട്ടില്ല...
> 
> Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk


Artham is worth a watch  :Band: 
Ben Narendran marana mass performance... :Band: 
jeevithathil ini onnum nedaanillaathe, paripoornna samthrupthiyodukoode marikkaan povunna Ben... :Clap: 
jeevithathil pratheeksha nashichu aathmahathyakku sramikkunna aale rakshikkunna Ben.. :Band: 
at last he makes some sense of his life (thrilling part)  :Drum:

----------


## jordan

> ശ്രീനിയുടെയും സ്റ്റോക്ക് തീർന്നതാണ്


sreeni edakide ingane aanu .. english meadium ezuthiya aal aanu syamala ezuthiyath ennu viswasikkan pattilla..

----------


## yathra

> Abhraham @Shornur 35 days gross 16lakhs..  Share 7 lakhs
> -
> Oppam final gross 12 lakhs.. 
> Munthiri final gross 5 lakhs...


 :Yeye:  :Yeye:  :Yeye:

----------


## chandru

> Golandhara vartha, Kanalkaatu, Sreedharante onnam thirumurivu, oral mathram, kalikalam & Artham okke my favourite movies aanu.  I like their combo...... its really excellent.
> 
> Pakhse Golandhara vartha, Kanalkattu, Sreedharante onnam thirumurvu and Oral mathram okk Average to Hit Movie aayirunnu in BO.  But I strongely belives that its not a Flop movies at all.........
> 
> Aside Artham and Kalikalam were Superhits..........
> 
> Arthathile aa Black Benz...........


yeah..all sathyan-Mam movies are way better than Sathyan-Lal combo after 2000. but kanalkaatt and sreedharan van flops aayirunnu..golantharam and oraal maatram avg..artham, kalikkalam superhits...

----------


## ikka

Satyan okke stoke theernu....first half he holds some how...second half elders and sentiments...thats it...his last good film was Achuvinte Amma for me!!! No hope in this as well!!!

----------


## Malik

> yeah..all sathyan-Mam movies are way better than Sathyan-Lal combo after 2000. but kanalkaatt and sreedharan van flops aayirunnu..golantharam and oraal maatram avg..artham, kalikkalam superhits...


Sathyan -Ikka comboyil vanna koora padam No.1 Snehatheeram mathramanu.Athilum Innocent scenes kidu aanu :Roll:

----------


## chandru

> Satyan okke stoke theernu....first half he holds some how...second half elders and sentiments...thats it...his last good film was Achuvinte Amma for me!!! No hope in this as well!!!



ക്ലൈമാക്സ്* ആണ് അങ്ങേരുടെ ഏറ്റവും വല്യ പ്രശ്നം ഇപ്പോള്*....

Indian Pranaya kadha was not too bad.....eppum eppozhum was unsahikkable...

----------


## chandru

> Sathyan -Ikka comboyil vanna koora padam No.1 Snehatheeram mathramanu.Athilum Innocent scenes kidu aanu


yes...Pappyude swntham appoose onnu maattppidichthaanu....

----------


## Loud speaker

My Fav is Sreedharante Onnam Thirumuriv, Climax kond Nashippich 

Mammookka, Yedhu, Mamukoya,  Sukumari, Shankaradi 

Perfect casting 😂

----------


## Malik

> My Fav is Sreedharante Onnam Thirumuriv, Climax kond Nashippich 
> 
> Mammookka, Yedhu, Mamukoya,  Sukumari, Shankaradi 
> 
> Perfect casting 😂


Sreeni kidu.Varumbol ulla Bgm kidu aanu

----------


## Antonio

Bhargavacharitham Sreenivasan allee....

----------


## Jamesbond007

> Bhargavacharitham Sreenivasan allee....


Athu Script maathramaanu..  Direction  Joemon..

----------


## Jamesbond007

> Sathyan -Ikka comboyil vanna koora padam No.1 Snehatheeram mathramanu.Athilum Innocent scenes kidu aanu


Fazilinte typical dialogues ozhichu niruthiyaal enikkishttamaanu ee movie..  Eppo TV yil vannalum onnu koodi kaanum..  :Laughing:

----------


## perumal

> Abhraham @Shornur 35 days gross 16lakhs..  Share 7 lakhs
> -
> Oppam final gross 12 lakhs.. 
> Munthiri final gross 5 lakhs...


Wow  :Drum:

----------


## Deewana

> Abhraham @Shornur 35 days gross 16lakhs..  Share 7 lakhs
> -
> Oppam final gross 12 lakhs.. 
> Munthiri final gross 5 lakhs...


Kidu anallooooo !!!! 

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk

----------


## shakeer

Yesterday multy etra vannu

----------


## ballu

> artham ,kalikkalam ok super hit anu...


Ok




> കനൽകാറ്റ് നല്ല പടം ആയിരുന്നു .ക്ലൈമാക്സ് ആളുകൾക്ക് ദഹിച്ചില്ല .ഗോളാന്തര വാർത്ത ഒരു സിമ്പിൾ മൂവി ആയി പോയി ,തേന്മാവിൻ കൊമ്പത്തിന്റെ കൂടെ ഇറങ്ങി അത് മെഗാ ഹിറ്റ് ആയി


Golandara vaarthyil nalla kore humor undu .....sreenivasante character super annu 
Mammooty was actually very good and effective in what was quintessentially a Mohanlal domain of "saadaranakaaran" in satyan format.




> Golanthara Vartha is not a flop, but not a hit either. Kanalkattu was a flop. Artham was a Superhit, and Kalikalam also. Oral Mathram also the same just Average.


Ok

----------


## Antonio

> Athu Script maathramaanu..  Direction  Joemon..


Athu thanne..script..
Sathyan aano Kaliyoonjaal???

----------


## Devarajan Master

> Sathyanum Priyanum Mammookka yude koode koodiyappol okke variety aakkiyirunnu.. avarude thanathaya padathil Mamookka abhinayich kaanan enikk aagrahamund.. Ith typical sathyan film aavatte.. Mammookka nte character oru pranchi style light humour kaikaryam cheyyunnath oru movie..
> 
> But Sreenivasan outdated alle enn oru samshayamund.. Direction okke oppichedukkam.. Screen play writing le creativity & freshness ilanu karyam..


Agree with you classic. Sadharanakkarude kadha parayunna Sathyan enthinanu Mammoottye vechu padamedukkumpol asadharanakkarude kadha parayunnathu?.eg: Artham, Kalikkalam....ee randu padanghalum megahit/superhit aayirunnu. Pakshe aa padanghal reality yil ninnum akannu ninnu. Sreedharante onnam thirimurivu had that Sathyan touch, but somehow it got released during that bad patch of Mammootty in early 1987. Golantharavartha was good,  Mammootty had done it well and it had almost all those typical characters of Sathyan movies. But it met with the toughest possible opposition in the form of Manichithrathazhu. 

When they join hands again, I hope to see an out and out Sathyan movie. Mammootty yodothu Sadharanakkarude kadha  parayan Sathyan enthinanu madikkunnathu? Afterall Meledathu Raghavan Nairekkal sadharanakkaranaya oru manushyan Malayala cinemayil undo? Raghavan Naire anashwaramakkiya Mammootty kku Sathyan Anthikkadinte sadharanakkare urakkathilpolum avatharippikkavunnathalle. Sify yude bhashayil paranjhal just a 'cakewalk'!!

----------


## bellari

Aa kalagattathil onnum disaster flop onnum superstar kalkku illa average runum collection num kittum

----------


## ikka

#*AbrahaminteSanthathikal* successfully running at kerala.(6th week )Bangalur(5th week) Oman 5th week,Uae (5th week) Usa (4th week)#Blockbuster#50CrClub

----------


## Bhasker

> Ok
> 
> 
> 
> Golandara vaarthyil nalla kore humor undu .....sreenivasante character super annu 
> Mammooty was actually very good and effective in what was quintessentially a Mohanlal domain of "saadaranakaaran" in satyan format.
> 
> 
> 
> Ok


ter
Innayirunnengil DASHAMOOLAM pole trollukalil niranjene sreenivasante charac

----------


## Iyyer The Great

> Agree with you classic. Sadharanakkarude kadha parayunna Sathyan enthinanu Mammoottye vechu padamedukkumpol asadharanakkarude kadha parayunnathu?.eg: Artham, Kalikkalam....ee randu padanghalum megahit/superhit aayirunnu. Pakshe aa padanghal reality yil ninnum akannu ninnu. Sreedharante onnam thirimurivu had that Sathyan touch, but somehow it got released during that bad patch of Mammootty in early 1987. Golantharavartha was good,  Mammootty had done it well and it had almost all those typical characters of Sathyan movies. But it met with the toughest possible opposition in the form of Manichithrathazhu. 
> 
> When they join hands again, I hope to see an out and out Sathyan movie. Mammootty yodothu Sadharanakkarude kadha  parayan Sathyan enthinanu madikkunnathu? Afterall Meledathu Raghavan Nairekkal sadharanakkaranaya oru manushyan Malayala cinemayil undo? Raghavan Naire anashwaramakkiya Mammootty kku Sathyan Anthikkadinte sadharanakkare urakkathilpolum avatharippikkavunnathalle. Sify yude bhashayil paranjhal just a 'cakewalk'!!


Yesteryear Sathyan movies level ulla common man story aanenkil it is ofcourse welcome..But sameepakala movies ellam thanne merely a repetition of tried and tested boring formula alle..angane ullath thaalparyam illa ennanu udeshichath...And esp for someone like Mammookka who has unparalleled skills when it comes to versatility in roles. 

Pranchi sadharana manasulla, ennaal muthalaaliyaaya oral aanu..kayyoppile balachandran sadharanakkaraan aanu..pakshe they are exciting projects..Immanuel polum cliches undenkilum oru specific issue of contemporary corporate world paranja padam aanu..Most Sathyan movies of late are devoid of any class or novelty..athaanu prashnam..

----------


## shakeer

PVR 4 pm 70 ticket sold  20 minutes to go

----------


## Iyyer The Great

> Satyan okke stoke theernu....first half he holds some how...second half elders and sentiments...thats it...his last good film was Achuvinte Amma for me!!! No hope in this as well!!!


Vinodayatra was good for me

----------


## ballu

> ter
> Innayirunnengil DASHAMOOLAM pole trollukalil niranjene sreenivasante charac



Mammootyude veetil bakdhanam kazhichondu erikumpo ...Sukumariye oru pretyeka toneil "Amme" ennu vilikundu .... :Laughing:  aaya kaalathu pulli kidilokidilam ayirunu .....
athu pole odvuilinte susheelan enna vaatukarante aduthu "kannu kuthi pottikano " ennu valare casual aayi chodhikunna scene undu ....athum super

----------


## ikka

> Vinodayatra was good for me


First half was superb...Second half back to elders, maranam, ottappedal, senti and last shubham!!!!

----------


## frincekjoseph

kanaenda padam aanu Artham........
Kidukkachi movie...........




> അവരുടെ combo യിൽ വന്ന എല്ലാ സിനിമകളും ഇഷ്ടമാണ്. ചങ്ങായിന്റ സിനിമകളിൽ മമ്മൂക്കാക്ക് പ്രത്യേക എനർജിയാണ്... അർത്ഥം മാത്രം കണ്ടിട്ടില്ല...
> 
> Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk

----------


## frincekjoseph

Anil Babu.....




> Athu thanne..script..
> Sathyan aano Kaliyoonjaal???

----------


## Deewana

> Agree with you classic. Sadharanakkarude kadha parayunna Sathyan enthinanu Mammoottye vechu padamedukkumpol asadharanakkarude kadha parayunnathu?.eg: Artham, Kalikkalam....ee randu padanghalum megahit/superhit aayirunnu. Pakshe aa padanghal reality yil ninnum akannu ninnu. Sreedharante onnam thirimurivu had that Sathyan touch, but somehow it got released during that bad patch of Mammootty in early 1987. Golantharavartha was good,  Mammootty had done it well and it had almost all those typical characters of Sathyan movies. But it met with the toughest possible opposition in the form of Manichithrathazhu. 
> 
> When they join hands again, I hope to see an out and out Sathyan movie. Mammootty yodothu Sadharanakkarude kadha  parayan Sathyan enthinanu madikkunnathu? Afterall Meledathu Raghavan Nairekkal sadharanakkaranaya oru manushyan Malayala cinemayil undo? Raghavan Naire anashwaramakkiya Mammootty kku Sathyan Anthikkadinte sadharanakkare urakkathilpolum avatharippikkavunnathalle. Sify yude bhashayil paranjhal just a 'cakewalk'!!


Pinnallaaaaa  :Clap: 

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk

----------


## Deewana

> Vinodayatra was good for me


Yes nicely taken.. enikk RTM also ishtam aan... Ellathilum climax aan prashmam ! 

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk

----------


## ShahSM

> kanaenda padam aanu Artham........
> Kidukkachi movie...........


മുമ്പ് നെറ്റിൽ കുറെ തപ്പിയിരുന്നു.. കിട്ടിയില്ല!

Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk

----------


## ShahSM

> Artham is worth a watch 
> Ben Narendran marana mass performance...
> jeevithathil ini onnum nedaanillaathe, paripoornna samthrupthiyodukoode marikkaan povunna Ben...
> jeevithathil pratheeksha nashichu aathmahathyakku sramikkunna aale rakshikkunna Ben..
> at last he makes some sense of his life (thrilling part)


ബെൻ നരേന്ദ്രൻ! അതായിരുന്നോ? അത് കണ്ടതാ.. അവരുടെ കോമ്പോയിൽ ഏതോ ഒന്ന് കണ്ടിട്ടില്ല.. ഏതാന്ന് ഓർമയില്ല..

Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk

----------


## Veiwer11

Ith Abraham Thread ano Atho General Discussion Threado....

----------


## Iyyer The Great

> Ith Abraham Thread ano Atho General Discussion Threado....


6th week alle.. kuzhappamilla  :Wink:

----------


## baadshahmian

> മണിച്ചിത്രത്താഴ്, കളിപ്പാട്ടം, ചെങ്കോൽ ആണെന്ന് തോന്നുന്നു അന്ന് ഒപ്പം ഇറങ്ങിയത്. പക്ഷേ പടം flop alla, കളിപ്പാട്ടം ആൻഡ് ഗോളന്തര വാർത്ത same range collection ennu parayaam


3 lalettan padam orumicha....  :Vandivittu:

----------


## Abin thomas

> 3 lalettan padam orumicha....


In 90s mammootty nd mohanlal oru masam oru 3 padam undavum.

----------


## Deepu k

> Athu thanne..script..
> Sathyan aano Kaliyoonjaal???


Anil babu.script shathrugnan

----------


## Antonio

Sathyan nte script il vannathil Vinodayathra was super..Rasanthanthram also..
But Bakkiyellam second half koora...
Actually, Rasanthanthram, Vinodayathra Innathe chinthavishayam, manassinakkare ellam based on father-son, father-daughter, n  father death in second half..bulidup Undakkan Ulla first half um..still first half is watchable..
Ithilonnum pedathaaa ettom koora aanu Snehaveedu..anyaya climax...koovippoyi..
OIP serial pole aayi second half..

----------


## Antonio

> Anil babu.sript shathrugnan


Ohh.ok..thanks..
Flop Alle??

----------


## Deepu k

> 3 lalettan padam orumicha....


Yes.1993 chirstmasinu 3 mohan lal padangal.chenkol christmasinu 2 week munpirangi. 24thu manichithrathazhu erangi.athodppam kalippattam, golantharavartha, janam murali hero aya padam .

----------


## Deepu k

> Ohh.ok..thanks..
> Flop Alle??


Average undu.

----------


## Deepu k

> In 90s mammootty nd mohanlal oru masam oru 3 padam undavum.


86 onam .mammoottyude 5 padangal. Avanazhi blockbuster ayappol bakki 4um potti.

----------


## ABE

> Ohh.ok..thanks..
> Flop Alle??


Alla hit aanu collection wise, padam painkili aayi poyi. ugran pattundu, Ilayaraja musical.

----------


## ABE

> 86 onam .mammoottyude 5 padangal. Avanazhi blockbuster ayappol bakki 4um potti.


Bakki pottiya nalennam ethokkeyaa?..

----------


## Kammaran

> 86 onam .mammoottyude 5 padangal. Avanazhi blockbuster ayappol bakki 4um potti.


Poovinu Puthiya Poonthennal HIT alle.. 
same day release with Avanazhi- 12 September 1986

----------


## Abin thomas

Familyk ipozhum ishatmanu ishtamanu sathyan treatment.ente valyammachik ettavum ishtapetta dq film jomonte suvisesangal anu.epo tvyil vannalum kanunnath kanam.snehaveedu,vinodayathra,yathrakarude sredhak,innathe chinthavishayam,achuvinte amma,indian pranayakadha ellam kuthiyirunnu veetukar kanunnath kanditund.


> Sathyan nte script il vannathil Vinodayathra was super..Rasanthanthram also..
> But Bakkiyellam second half koora...
> Actually, Rasanthanthram, Vinodayathra Innathe chinthavishayam, manassinakkare ellam based on father-son, father-daughter, n  father death in second half..bulidup Undakkan Ulla first half um..still first half is watchable..
> Ithilonnum pedathaaa ettom koora aanu Snehaveedu..anyaya climax...koovippoyi..
> OIP serial pole aayi second half..


Sent from my Redmi Note 5 Pro using Tapatalk

----------


## ballu

> 3 lalettan padam orumicha....



appo Kaabooliwala .....randum ore samayam ayirunu release( :Unsure: ) ....njan annu oru cousinte veetil summer vacation .....family MCT kaanan poyitu tick kittathe annu Kabooliwala kandathu .....athinte peril vazhakku okke undayathu orma undu  :Thinking:

----------


## BASH1982

> appo Kaabooliwala .....randum ore samayam ayirunu release() ....njan annu oru cousinte veetil summer vacation .....family MCT kaanan poyitu tick kittathe annu Kabooliwala kandathu .....athinte peril vazhakku okke undayathu orma undu


No kaboolivala vishu

----------


## ballu

> No kaboolivala vishu


MCT chilapo summer breakinu munpe release aayi  vishu vare odiyathu avanum mathi ....ellanki eniku maari poyatha .....pakshe ee randum cinemayum entho oru interlink ulla pole

----------


## ACHOOTTY

Ithu sathyan anthikad thread aano?

----------


## Kannan Mahesh

> MCT chilapo summer breakinu munpe release aayi  vishu vare odiyathu avanum mathi ....ellanki eniku maari poyatha .....pakshe ee randum cinemayum entho oru interlink ulla pole


Illa. Ningal paranjath sariyanu. Njan pala maharani yil kabooliwala kanan chennu. Houseful.. Pine yuvaraniyil manichitrathazhinu keran nokki. Athum Hf, Kb. wala Hf aayappol bakki aalukeri yuvaraniyum Hf. Pinne Second show aanu kandath.. U r absolutely right.. Mct 100 divasam okke mikkayidathum odiyille..

----------


## ShahSM

> In 90s mammootty nd mohanlal oru masam oru 3 padam undavum.


mid 80s...

Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk

----------


## ShahSM

> 86 onam .mammoottyude 5 padangal. Avanazhi blockbuster ayappol bakki 4um potti.


പൂവിനൊരു പൂന്തെന്നൽ പൊട്ടിയിട്ടില്ലല്ലോ?

Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk

----------


## Manikuttan777

Ellarum ivide enthokeya discuss cheyunne,? Ithu Abrahaminte thread thanne alle?? :-/

----------


## kannan

> Poovinu Puthiya Poonthennal HIT alle.. 
> same day release with Avanazhi- 12 September 1986



Flop  aanu

Aavanazhi - Deriffic Megahit

----------


## kannan

> മണിച്ചിത്രത്താഴ്, കളിപ്പാട്ടം, ചെങ്കോൽ ആണെന്ന് തോന്നുന്നു അന്ന് ഒപ്പം ഇറങ്ങിയത്. പക്ഷേ പടം flop alla, കളിപ്പാട്ടം ആൻഡ് ഗോളന്തര വാർത്ത same range collection ennu parayaam



MCT Industry Hit
 Kalippaattam Flop
Chenkol Superhit

----------


## wayanadan

> F*lop  aanu*
> 
> Aavanazhi - Deriffic Megahit


*nalla padamaayirunnalllo*

----------


## kannan

> അവരുടെ combo യിൽ വന്ന എല്ലാ സിനിമകളും ഇഷ്ടമാണ്. ചങ്ങായിന്റ സിനിമകളിൽ മമ്മൂക്കാക്ക് പ്രത്യേക എനർജിയാണ്... *അർത്ഥം മാത്രം കണ്ടിട്ടില്ല...*
> 
> Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk


Athayirunnu Biggest Hit Mam-Sathyan teamnte

----------


## kannan

> My Fav is *Sreedharante Onnam Thirumuriv*, Climax kond Nashippich 
> 
> Mammookka, Yedhu, Mamukoya,  Sukumari, Shankaradi 
> 
> Perfect casting 


Disaster aayirunnu

----------


## Manikuttan777

> Flop  aanu
> 
> Aavanazhi - Deriffic Megahit


No..Poovinu puthiya poonthennal was a HIT!!

----------


## Manoj

> No..Poovinu puthiya poonthennal was a HIT!!


Flop aanu...

----------


## samsha22

> 3 lalettan padam orumicha....


Chenkol November

----------


## samsha22

> Illa. Ningal paranjath sariyanu. Njan pala maharani yil kabooliwala kanan chennu. Houseful.. Pine yuvaraniyil manichitrathazhinu keran nokki. Athum Hf, Kb. wala Hf aayappol bakki aalukeri yuvaraniyum Hf. Pinne Second show aanu kandath.. U r absolutely right.. Mct 100 divasam okke mikkayidathum odiyille..


Chenkol November
Kalipattam, Golanthara vartha, MCT - Christmas
Kabooliwalah - Vishu

MCT had 300 days run in EKM.

----------


## samsha22

Off topic - ABS multi collection etra aayi

----------


## Akhil krishnan

> Off topic - ABS multi collection etra aayi


1.12cr

Sent from my ZUK Z1 using Tapatalk

----------


## jimmy

kereedam super movie, megahit, chenkol poli movie , oru vidham kandu theerthu, average hit, kereedam thinte ezhayalathu vannilla collection, lohith das nte etttavum mosam movie ayttanu enikku thonniyathu

----------


## Loud speaker

> Mammootyude veetil bakdhanam kazhichondu erikumpo ...Sukumariye oru pretyeka toneil "Amme" ennu vilikundu .... aaya kaalathu pulli kidilokidilam ayirunu .....
> athu pole odvuilinte susheelan enna vaatukarante aduthu "kannu kuthi pottikano " ennu valare casual aayi chodhikunna scene undu ....athum super


Karakkoottil Dasan Alle,, Bgm kiduvaanu

----------


## Deepu k

> Bakki pottiya nalennam ethokkeyaa?..


 sayam sandhya, nayavidhi,nadni veendum varika,poovinu puthiya poonthennal

----------


## Deepu k

> appo Kaabooliwala .....randum ore samayam ayirunu release() ....njan annu oru cousinte veetil summer vacation .....family MCT kaanan poyitu tick kittathe annu Kabooliwala kandathu .....athinte peril vazhakku okke undayathu orma undu


Kabooli wala 94 march 30  relese. Palayil 100 divasam odi.

----------


## Ravi

> MCT Industry Hit
>  Kalippaattam Flop
> Chenkol Superhit


Chenkol is not a superhit.  Initialinu shesham veenu. May be a hit due to initial.

----------


## Deepu k

> Chenkol November
> Kalipattam, Golanthara vartha, MCT - Christmas
> Kabooliwalah - Vishu
> 
> MCT had 300 days run in EKM.


No.chenkol dec  10 -11 relese

----------


## Deepu k

> MCT Industry Hit
>  Kalippaattam Flop
> Chenkol Superhit


Chenkol maximum oru hit alle ullu . Initialnu shesham veena padamanu.

----------


## Malik

Ithu engane Sathyan anthikkad thread aayi :Roll:

----------


## Young Mega Star

Kure pages marinjapo vicharichu abrahamintr collection discussion ayirikumenu.. But it was worth to read even though off topic..

----------


## maryland

the real crowd puller....Abraham mass.. :Band:

----------


## ABE

> sayam sandhya, nayavidhi,nadni veendum varika,poovinu puthiya poonthennal


Nandi Veendum Varika and Poovinu puthiya Poothennal were average. Not Flops.
Both ran more than 50 days I think.

----------


## kannan

> No..Poovinu puthiya poonthennal was a HIT!!



Malayalathil Flop

But remakes okke Big Hits aanu .  





_Poovizhi Vasalile



_
_Pasivadi Pranam
_

----------


## kannan

Makersnte confidence . . rls nu munne ulla ADD il kaanaam

----------


## King Amal

Payyanur Aradhana.. ✌
Already payyanur shanthiyil 4 shows und.. 
Terrific

Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk

----------


## Kaliyarmadam Giri

> MCT Industry Hit
>  Kalippaattam Flop
> Chenkol Superhit


Chenkol initialnu shesham veena movie anu..

----------


## Deepu k

> Athayirunnu Biggest Hit Mam-Sathyan teamnte


Yes. Arthathinte 100 th day celebration kottayath ayirnnu.

----------


## Deepu k

> Ithu engane Sathyan anthikkad thread aayi


Ini oru sathyan sreeni +mammootty ethandu block buster urappikkam. Athanu ippolathe avastha .athinte aveshathil anu ellarum. Productinte nilavarm onnum nokkenda.

----------


## Deepu k

> Ithu sathyan anthikad thread aano?


Ithu 6th week ayille.working days engane cheriya discussions avam.achootty  sathyan anthikkadinte adutha padam mammootty padam.

----------


## moovybuf

> Agree with you classic. Sadharanakkarude kadha parayunna Sathyan enthinanu Mammoottye vechu padamedukkumpol asadharanakkarude kadha parayunnathu?.eg: Artham, Kalikkalam....ee randu padanghalum megahit/superhit aayirunnu. Pakshe aa padanghal reality yil ninnum akannu ninnu. Sreedharante onnam thirimurivu had that Sathyan touch, but somehow it got released during that bad patch of Mammootty in early 1987. Golantharavartha was good,  Mammootty had done it well and it had almost all those typical characters of Sathyan movies. But it met with the toughest possible opposition in the form of Manichithrathazhu. 
> 
> When they join hands again, I hope to see an out and out Sathyan movie. Mammootty yodothu Sadharanakkarude kadha  parayan Sathyan enthinanu madikkunnathu? Afterall Meledathu Raghavan Nairekkal sadharanakkaranaya oru manushyan Malayala cinemayil undo? Raghavan Naire anashwaramakkiya Mammootty kku Sathyan Anthikkadinte sadharanakkare urakkathilpolum avatharippikkavunnathalle. Sify yude bhashayil paranjhal just a 'cakewalk'!!


Don't agree master... Kalikkalam super character alle...the only reason I can think of why mammooty was cast was sathyan was pretty sure, mohanlal wouldn't be able pull it off... It was not an easy character to do... Nameless and coming in different get ups... 
Mammooty is different not just becos he has memorable ordinary characters, but also to do such varies roles...
Even today, I cannot think of an actor who could have done the role in kalikkalam...

----------


## ABE

> Malayalathil Flop
> 
> But remakes okke Big Hits aanu .  
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Poovizhi Vasalile
> ...


Padam flop onnum allaayirunnu athyavasyam average aayirunnu. 50 divasam okke engandokke odi...

----------


## ikka

16K (16,060) shows by today!!
 :Band:   :Band:   :Band:   :Band: 

Split up - 15466+94+97+99+100+102+102

----------


## Antonio

Innale Multies???

----------


## ikka

Movie Planet
Movie Planet @moviePlanet8
?
9h
Pala Centre Shares

#AbrahaminteSanthathikal 11.5L*

#MunthiriVallikalThalirkkumbol 11.2L

#Charlie 11L+

#MalluSingh 11L

#TwoCountries 10.7L

#Aadhi 10.54L

#PazhassiRaja 10L+

#Twenty20 10L+

#ChristianBrothers 10L+

#Oppam 10L+

#EnnuNinteMoideen 10L+

#AAA 10L+

#Ezra 8L

----------


## ikka

GCC -UAE GROSS 

#AbrahaminteSanthathikal - $1.75 Milion(32 Days)
INR : 12.02 crore

#Neerali - $165 K (4 Days) 
INR : 1.13 crore

#MyStory - $81 K (closing)
INR : 0.56 Lakhs

Sources:- Rentrak global box office
@VRFridayMatinee @THEPANIPURI @moviePlanet8 @MMammoottyTimes

----------


## SachinMammookka

> Movie Planet
> Movie Planet @moviePlanet8
> ?
> 9h
> Pala Centre Shares
> 
> #AbrahaminteSanthathikal 11.5L*
> 
> #MunthiriVallikalThalirkkumbol 11.2L
> ...


Appol minute difference il ellam pottichallo 👌🏻👏🏻

----------


## SachinMammookka

> GCC -UAE GROSS 
> 
> #AbrahaminteSanthathikal - $1.75 Milion(32 Days)
> INR : 12.02 crore
> 
> #Neerali - $165 K (4 Days) 
> INR : 1.13 crore
> 
> #MyStory - $81 K (closing)
> ...


Adipoli Appo TGF um pottichallo 🎉👏🏻

----------


## ikka

> Adipoli Appo TGF um pottichallo 🎉👏🏻


Yes....Earlier only uae figures were updated...Gcc only 10 days were there!!

----------


## King Amal

Aadhi n oppamine kaalum mallu singh undalle..  
Adhi n oppam minute dif wid mallu singh enn parayendi varuvallo.. 🙊🙊



> Movie Planet
> Movie Planet @moviePlanet8
> ?
> 9h
> Pala Centre Shares
> 
> #AbrahaminteSanthathikal 11.5L*
> 
> #MunthiriVallikalThalirkkumbol 11.2L
> ...

----------


## sachin

> Movie Planet
> Movie Planet @moviePlanet8
> ?
> 9h
> Pala Centre Shares
> 
> #AbrahaminteSanthathikal 11.5L*
> 
> #MunthiriVallikalThalirkkumbol 11.2L
> ...


btwn pm, drishyam,bd,premam okke ithilum varumello athentha illathe n charlieyekkal kuravanalle adhi charlie clt n ekm multiyilum adhiyekkal undu appol chilavarmarude dialogue pranav padathinte collxn dq padathinu illa ennu  :Laughing:

----------


## ACHOOTTY

> Movie Planet
> Movie Planet @moviePlanet8
> ?
> 9h
> Pala Centre Shares
> 
> #AbrahaminteSanthathikal 11.5L*
> 
> #MunthiriVallikalThalirkkumbol 11.2L
> ...


Kochin multiyaanu collectiinu aadharam ennu dharikkunna viddikalkku ithu samarpichatte.

Single screenil okke engine aanu padam odunnathu ennu ee 10% track eduthu padangale aagola thallalinte balathil BB aaki aakkukayum. Multi kurachu kuranjaal BB kale polum flop aakkukayym cheyyunna viddikal ariyunnilla.

Shornnur ile collection kandu, palayile kandu, mundakkatam, manjeri pole ulla idatheyum reports kandu. Ivide okke chika booloka thallal BB kalekkal way ahead aanu ABS.

Single screen aanu BB level ariyunnathu. Kavithayil 4/5 hf adichathu collection alla. 200 seater multi  30 hf adikkanam kavithayile 5 hf viewers kittaan. Sh countil 30  vs 5.

Its clearly shows 1.23 cr nediya aravindante adhdhukale vachu 1.12 nediya ABS inu all kerala colkectiin kuravaannu paranjaa engine irikkum ABS inte 10 il 1 kaanumo aa padathunu all kerala colkection.

E ticketing okke vannal ee thallappanmarude vayuvik ninnu bb undakkunnathum . BB kale hit aakkunnathum nilkkum.

----------


## King Amal

Sathyam. Shornur area nokkiyapzha vann comedy.. Abraham gross 35dayil 16lakhs gross vannu.. 
Muthiri final gross 5 lecham.. 😂😂
Oppam 12 lacsum.. 😂



> Kochin multiyaanu collectiinu aadharam ennu dharikkunna viddikalkku ithu samarpichatte.
> 
> Single screenil okke engine aanu padam odunnathu ennu ee 10% track eduthu padangale aagola thallalinte balathil BB aaki aakkukayum. Multi kurachu kuranjaal BB kale polum flop aakkukayym cheyyunna viddikal ariyunnilla.
> 
> Shornnur ile collection kandu, palayile kandu, mundakkatam, manjeri pole ulla idatheyum reports kandu. Ivide okke chika booloka thallal BB kalekkal way ahead aanu ABS.
> 
> Single screen aanu BB level ariyunnathu. Kavithayil 4/5 hf adichathu collection alla. 200 seater multi  30 hf adikkanam kavithayile 5 hf viewers kittaan. Sh countil 30  vs 5.
> 
> Its clearly shows 1.23 cr nediya aravindante adhdhukale vachu 1.12 nediya ABS inu all kerala colkectiin kuravaannu paranjaa engine irikkum ABS inte 10 il 1 kaanumo aa padathunu all kerala colkection.
> ...

----------


## ACHOOTTY

> btwn pm, drishyam,bd,premam okke ithilum varumello athentha illathe n charlieyekkal kuravanalle adhi charlie clt n ekm multiyilum adhiyekkal undu appol chilavarmarude dialogue pranav padathinte collxn dq padathinu illa ennu


Feb, march il kittunna free run um, kure udaipu kal undakkiyedutha chila district theatres tweetum,  pinne so called multiyimum vachu anandam enna padam vare 50 cr  BB aakkaam.   Appo aanu anthonichante aadhi.

----------


## Malik

Completing 40days of Derrific Hit :Thumbup:  :Clap3:  :Partytime2:

----------


## King Amal

Athokke list 1 il und.. 
PM - 43 lakhs
Drishyam - 19 lakhs
BD - 14 lakhs +
Bhaskar the rascal - 12 lakhs



> btwn pm, drishyam,bd,premam okke ithilum varumello athentha illathe n charlieyekkal kuravanalle adhi charlie clt n ekm multiyilum adhiyekkal undu appol chilavarmarude dialogue pranav padathinte collxn dq padathinu illa ennu

----------


## wayanadan

> btwn pm, drishyam,bd,premam okke ithilum varumello athentha illathe n c*harlieyekkal kuravanalle adhi* charlie clt n ekm multiyilum adhiyekkal undu appol chilavarmarude dialogue pranav padathinte collxn dq padathinu illa ennu


*aadhiyekkal ehrayo mikacha padamaanu charlie
collection koodiyethil athishayapedaanenthaa*

----------


## Janapriyan

> Malayalathil Flop
> 
> But remakes okke Big Hits aanu .  
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Poovizhi Vasalile
> ...


PPP Hit aanallo, Ikka yude 6 padangal aanu aa  time orumichu ethiyathu. athil aavanazhi bb ,moonnumasangalkku mumpu megahit ,Nyayavidhi Hit,  PPP Hit ,sayamsandhya flop nandhi veendum varika flop

----------


## ShahSM

> Appol minute difference il ellam pottichallo 👌🏻👏🏻


ഇതാര് 😲😲😝

Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk

----------


## Deewana

Ee week theerumpo 16k ... Saturday release aayitt koodiii ithrem shows...


Thursday release aanenki 18k kittyene easily...

Friday release aanenki 17k kittyene easily...

Mazha, WC, major releases  :Clap: 

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk

----------


## Deewana

> PPP Hit aanallo, Ikka yude 6 padangal aanu aa  time orumichu ethiyathu. athil aavanazhi bb ,moonnumasangalkku mumpu megahit ,Nyayavidhi Hit,  PPP Hit ,sayamsandhya flop nandhi veendum varika flop


6 movies  :Laugh: 


Ikka de so called field out aaya varsham vare BBs and MHs  :Clap: 

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk

----------


## BASH1982

> PPP Hit aanallo, Ikka yude 6 padangal aanu aa  time orumichu ethiyathu. athil aavanazhi bb ,moonnumasangalkku mumpu megahit ,Nyayavidhi Hit,  PPP Hit ,sayamsandhya flop nandhi veendum varika flop


Ppt malayalam version flop anu
Avanazhi bb
Muhurtham 11.30 hit
Moonnumasangalkku munbu avg to hit
Bakkiyokke flopanu

----------


## Deewana

> Sathyam. Shornur area nokkiyapzha vann comedy.. Abraham gross 35dayil 16lakhs gross vannu.. 
> Muthiri final gross 5 lecham.. 😂😂
> Oppam 12 lacsum.. 😂


Thanks for the update bro !!!! 

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk

----------


## Deewana

> Kochin multiyaanu collectiinu aadharam ennu dharikkunna viddikalkku ithu samarpichatte.
> 
> Single screenil okke engine aanu padam odunnathu ennu ee 10% track eduthu padangale aagola thallalinte balathil BB aaki aakkukayum. Multi kurachu kuranjaal BB kale polum flop aakkukayym cheyyunna viddikal ariyunnilla.
> 
> Shornnur ile collection kandu, palayile kandu, mundakkatam, manjeri pole ulla idatheyum reports kandu. Ivide okke chika booloka thallal BB kalekkal way ahead aanu ABS.
> 
> Single screen aanu BB level ariyunnathu. Kavithayil 4/5 hf adichathu collection alla. 200 seater multi  30 hf adikkanam kavithayile 5 hf viewers kittaan. Sh countil 30  vs 5.
> 
> Its clearly shows 1.23 cr nediya aravindante adhdhukale vachu 1.12 nediya ABS inu all kerala colkectiin kuravaannu paranjaa engine irikkum ABS inte 10 il 1 kaanumo aa padathunu all kerala colkection.
> ...


Pinnallaaaaa !!!!! 

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk

----------


## Deewana

> GCC -UAE GROSS 
> 
> #AbrahaminteSanthathikal - $1.75 Milion(32 Days)
> INR : 12.02 crore
> 
> #Neerali - $165 K (4 Days) 
> INR : 1.13 crore
> 
> #MyStory - $81 K (closing)
> ...


Kidukkaaachiiii  :Clap: 

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk

----------


## Deewana

> Movie Planet
> Movie Planet @moviePlanet8
> ?
> 9h
> Pala Centre Shares
> 
> #AbrahaminteSanthathikal 11.5L*
> 
> #MunthiriVallikalThalirkkumbol 11.2L
> ...


Abraham might break BTR records to become highest Mammootty grosser !!!

Pazhassi collection kandaaaa  :1st: 

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk

----------


## Deewana

> 16K (16,060) shows by today!!
>    
> 
> Split up - 15466+94+97+99+100+102+102


Kidukkaaachiiii  :Clap: 

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk

----------


## Deewana

> Don't agree master... Kalikkalam super character alle...the only reason I can think of why mammooty was cast was sathyan was pretty sure, mohanlal wouldn't be able pull it off... It was not an easy character to do... Nameless and coming in different get ups... 
> Mammooty is different not just becos he has memorable ordinary characters, but also to do such varies roles...
> Even today, I cannot think of an actor who could have done the role in kalikkalam...


Ikkaaaa daaaa  :Clap: 

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk

----------


## sachin

> Athokke list 1 il und.. 
> PM - 43 lakhs
> Drishyam - 19 lakhs
> BD - 14 lakhs +
> Bhaskar the rascal - 12 lakhs


 :Ok:  kandilla full list idamo??

----------


## Deewana

> Payyanur Aradhana.. ✌
> Already payyanur shanthiyil 4 shows und.. 
> Terrific
> 
> Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk


Theatreukaarkk ipo Abraham madhiiii !!!!! 

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk

----------


## Deewana

> Makersnte confidence . . rls nu munne ulla ADD il kaanaam


What makes you say that ???? 😎

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk

----------


## King Amal

Padam avg hit aayirunnu..  Not a flop ennanu oru ith.. 

Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk

----------


## Deewana

> Kure pages marinjapo vicharichu abrahamintr collection discussion ayirikumenu.. But it was worth to read even though off topic..


Ohoooooooooo  :Laughing: 

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk

----------


## Deewana

> MCT Industry Hit
>  Kalippaattam Flop
> Chenkol Superhit


Chenkol okke initial nu shesham veeenilleee !!! 

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk

----------


## Deewana

> Padam avg hit aayirunnu..  Not a flop ennanu oru ith.. 
> 
> Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk


Decent run undalloooooo !!!! 

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk

----------


## ballu

> Chenkol November
> Kalipattam, Golanthara vartha, MCT - Christmas
> Kabooliwalah - Vishu
> 
> MCT had 300 days run in EKM.


300/400 days poster kanda orma undu .
Nagavally ayi Mlal samsarikunna sceneil ulla poster ayirunu ....multiple design/colors ulla oru shirtil ullathu 




> Kabooli wala 94 march 30  relese. Palayil 100 divasam odi.






> Illa. Ningal paranjath sariyanu. Njan pala maharani yil kabooliwala kanan chennu. Houseful.. Pine yuvaraniyil manichitrathazhinu keran nokki. Athum Hf, Kb. wala Hf aayappol bakki aalukeri yuvaraniyum Hf. Pinne Second show aanu kandath.. U r absolutely right.. Mct 100 divasam okke mikkayidathum odiyille..



thank you ...appo ente orma sheri ayirunnu.....

----------


## BASH1982

> 6 movies 
> 
> 
> Ikka de so called field out aaya varsham vare BBs and MHs 
> 
> Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


Vartha avanazhi bb
Shyama Superhit
Muhurtham n moonnumadangalkku munbu hits(veryum hitsundu)

----------


## Akhil krishnan

> kandilla full list idamo??




Pala Centre Shares 

#Pulimurugan 43L
#Baahubali2 34L
#Premam 25L
#Aadu2 21L
#Drishyam 19.72L
#Ramaleela 17L
#BangaloreDays 14L+
#MarykkundoruKunjaadu 14L
#OruVadakkanSelfie 13.7L
#Mayamohini 13L
#Ordinary 12L+
#BhaskarTheRascal 12L
#AbrahaminteSanthathikal 11.5L*
#MunthiriVallikalThalirkkumbol 11.2L
#Charlie 11L+
#MalluSingh 11L
#TwoCountries 10.7L
#Aadhi 10.54L
#PazhassiRaja 10L+
#Twenty20 10L+
#ChristianBrothers 10L+
#Oppam 10L+
#EnnuNinteMoideen 10L+
#AAA 10L+
#Ezra 8L

----------


## KOBRA

> 16K (16,060) shows by today!!
>    
> 
> Split up - 15466+94+97+99+100+102+102





> Movie Planet
> Movie Planet @moviePlanet8
> ?
> 9h
> Pala Centre Shares
> 
> #AbrahaminteSanthathikal 11.5L*
> 
> #MunthiriVallikalThalirkkumbol 11.2L
> ...





> GCC -UAE GROSS 
> 
> #AbrahaminteSanthathikal - $1.75 Milion(32 Days)
> INR : 12.02 crore
> 
> #Neerali - $165 K (4 Days) 
> INR : 1.13 crore
> 
> #MyStory - $81 K (closing)
> ...


 :Band:   :Band:   :Band:   :Band:

----------


## jumail pala

njan oru project news itta poyekkum ethra page marinju...njan polichu

----------


## Akhil krishnan

Sent from my ZUK Z1 using Tapatalk

----------


## KOBRA

*Next week 30+ theater kittum ennu thonnunu 
that means 50 days in 30+ theater*

----------


## Janapriyan

> Ppt malayalam version flop anu
> Avanazhi bb
> Muhurtham 11.30 hit
> Moonnumasangalkku munbu avg to hit
> Bakkiyokke flopanu





> Padam avg hit aayirunnu..  Not a flop ennanu oru ith.. 
> 
> Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk


PPP hit thanne aayirunnu onam time aayirunnu athrayum release undaayirunnu annu Ikkayude aa Year 35 films okke release aayittundu. ee run okke hit/sh kittu 
Moonnu masangalkku mumpu sh/megahit urappaanu aakashadhoothu pole sthreekal idachu keriya padam aanu Athinu shesham athe teaminte oru sindhoorapottinte ormakku flop aayathu

Aavanazhi kku shesham vanna mikka ikka padangalum potty Annanu" mammootty kutty petty" enna pracharanavum vannathu athu 1987 pakuthi vare poyi aa time vanna onnu randu   ikka lalettan movies il ikkayekkal pradhanyam lalettanu aayirunnu
Pinne New Delhi yiloode vamben thirichu varavu.

----------


## Veiwer11

> Pala Centre Shares 
> 
> #Pulimurugan 43L
> #Baahubali2 34L
> #Premam 25L
> #Aadu2 21L
> #Drishyam 19.72L
> #Ramaleela 17L
> #BangaloreDays 14L+
> ...


Kiduu MVT . Oppam Okke Cross Chythallo

AAdu 2 , Ramleela okke Nalla Heavy aayirunnalle

----------


## Janapriyan

> 6 movies 
> 
> 
> Ikka de so called field out aaya varsham vare BBs and MHs 
> 
> Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


1986 ikkakku 14/15 Hits undu
Athil Vartha, Aavanazhi  2 BB's
Moonnu masangalkku mumpu Gandhinagar (G) Snehamullasimham pole Ulla SH/MH undaayirunnu

----------


## classic

Innathe chintha vishayavum bore aayirunnu..

Sathyam script il very good enn parayan onnumila.. Vinodayatra, Rasathanthram okke watchable to good level..

Good that he stopped writing scripts..

I wonder why he does not write lyrics more often.. He had written a few amazing songs before..




> Sathyan nte script il vannathil Vinodayathra was super..Rasanthanthram also..
> But Bakkiyellam second half koora...
> Actually, Rasanthanthram, Vinodayathra Innathe chinthavishayam, manassinakkare ellam based on father-son, father-daughter, n  father death in second half..bulidup Undakkan Ulla first half um..still first half is watchable..
> Ithilonnum pedathaaa ettom koora aanu Snehaveedu..anyaya climax...koovippoyi..
> OIP serial pole aayi second half..

----------


## KOBRA

*pls stop this old discussion in this thread.
if you want pls go here 
*http://www.forumkeralam.in/forum/sho...hread/page1177

----------


## Iyyer The Great

> Kiduu MVT . Oppam Okke Cross Chythallo
> 
> AAdu 2 , Ramleela okke Nalla Heavy aayirunnalle


Ethu theatre ennullath nannayi affect cheyyum..
AS irangiya universal 55k aanu HF
Maharani aanenkil 90k.
AS Maharani aayirunnenkil 16-18 lakhs vannene..
Aadu universal thanne aayirunnu..but Xmas season advantage kitti.
BTR above AS aavan kaaranam athu Maharani aayirunnathukondaanu

----------


## Deewana

> 1986 ikkakku 14/15 Hits undu
> Athil Vartha, Aavanazhi  2 BB's
> Moonnu masangalkku mumpu Gandhinagar (G) Snehamullasimham pole Ulla SH/MH undaayirunnu


Yes !!! Chumma choriyaaam enn allaathe !!!! 

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk

----------


## Deewana

> Ethu theatre ennullath nannayi affect cheyyum..
> AS irangiya universal 55k aanu HF
> Maharani aanenkil 90k.
> AS Maharani aayirunnenkil 16-18 lakhs vannene..
> Aadu universal thanne aayirunnu..but Xmas season advantage kitti.
> BTR above AS aavan kaaranam athu Maharani aayirunnathukondaanu


Yes ath thanne !!!!!!



Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk

----------


## KOBRA

> Ethu theatre ennullath nannayi affect cheyyum..
> AS irangiya universal 55k aanu HF
> Maharani aanenkil 90k.
> AS Maharani aayirunnenkil 16-18 lakhs vannene..
> Aadu universal thanne aayirunnu..but Xmas season advantage kitti.
> BTR above AS aavan kaaranam athu Maharani aayirunnathukondaanu


mallusing also maharani ayirunnu alle ?

----------


## Iyyer The Great

> mallusing also maharani ayirunnu alle ?


Yes..
Maharani irangiya Bhootam okke superhit share und..57 days run um 😂

----------


## Deewana

> Yes..
> Maharani irangiya Bhootam okke superhit share und..57 days run um 😂


He he.... Bhootham > Madambi alle share  :Laugh: 

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk

----------


## Iyyer The Great

> He he.... Bhootham > Madambi alle share 
> 
> Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


Athaanu maharaniyude gunam.

----------


## Deewana

> Athaanu maharaniyude gunam.


Aaah athokke Oru kaalam  :Moodoff: 

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk

----------


## Janapriyan

> He he.... Bhootham > Madambi alle share 
> 
> Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


Annu bhootham flop madambi bb paranjavar aanu innu multi vachu single screens collection parayunnathu...

----------


## Iyyer The Great

> Annu bhootham flop madambi bb paranjavar aanu innu multi vachu single screens collection parayunnathu...


Bhootam okke oru hit padam plus collection und.. Maharani (1000 seater) first 4 days back to back HF aayirunnu most shows.. Sunday matinee njaan kaanumbo ara mukkaal manikoor munp full aayi

----------


## KOBRA

> Bhootam okke oru hit padam plus collection und.. Maharani (1000 seater) first 4 days back to back HF aayirunnu most shows.. Sunday matinee njaan kaanumbo ara mukkaal manikoor munp full aayi


*Bhootam release aya time moshamayi poyi . ithu pole june masam ayirnnu ,
vacation target chetha cinema yairnnu release delay ayi  june ayi 
*

----------


## Janapriyan

> Bhootam okke oru hit padam plus collection und.. Maharani (1000 seater) first 4 days back to back HF aayirunnu most shows.. Sunday matinee njaan kaanumbo ara mukkaal manikoor munp full aayi


Njan annu ponnani ninnaanu kandathu 2 times FDFS pinne Sunday FS extra chairs ittittum nalla return s undaayirunnu

----------


## Deewana

> Annu bhootham flop madambi bb paranjavar aanu innu multi vachu single screens collection parayunnathu...


Athellooo... Nammude nalla time Alla Multi era vanneee... Athaaa pattye !!!! 

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk

----------


## Deewana

> *Bhootam release aya time moshamayi poyi . ithu pole june masam ayirnnu ,
> vacation target chetha cinema yairnnu release delay ayi  june ayi 
> *


Athe.. allenkil clean hit aayeneee !!! 

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk

----------


## ACHOOTTY

> Ee week theerumpo 16k ... Saturday release aayitt koodiii ithrem shows...
> 
> 
> Thursday release aanenki 18k kittyene easily...
> 
> Friday release aanenki 17k kittyene easily...
> 
> Mazha, WC, major releases 
> 
> Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


Palarum sradhikkapedathe povunna oru point aanu.

Rls day.   Thursday rls aavumbo kittunna 1 day sh advantage.  Ippo okke athu 650 range aanu. Huge hype moviekku 900/1000 vare poyekkum.

Koodathe 1 day extra collectiin in all centers including multi. Ultimately ippo aanel  8 laks multi etc kittum kochi.

ABS pole saturday rls aanel thursday vachu nokkumbol 2 days sh poyi.  Nearly 1300 sh. 

So pala padathinum ingine okke kittunna show advantage vachu collection alakkunnathum sari alla.
ABS 1 week 6 day athinaal 1_week collectionum compare cheyyan paadaanu.

Anthonychan pullide kooduthal padangalum thursday irakkarundu. Athinaal thanne oru 600 sh extra aayi kittum.

----------


## kannan

> 6 movies 
> 
> 
> Ikka de so called field out aaya varsham vare BBs and MHs 
> 
> Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk



Annathe setupil yearly 30+ silmakal rls cheythirunnathil .. 5-6 movies aduppichu flop aayappol  . . .. Mam nte stock theernu, Mam yugam kazhinju ennu karuthiyavar . . . Field out aayi ennu pracharippichu. . .  :Laughing: 
Infact . . Newdelhi rls cheyyumbol . . Nairsaab nte shootingilaayirunnu Mamnu . . . 2 silmakalkumidayil oru dozen movies engilum undaayirunnu including Thaniyavarthanam,Nalkavala, Manu Uncle even CBI

----------


## sha



----------


## sha



----------


## Ravi

Trivandrum kairali complexil innaleyodu koodi film festival kazhinjallo. ABS kalabhavanil ninnum kairali complexilekku shift cheythille ?

----------


## Ravi

> Annathe setupil yearly 30+ silmakal rls cheythirunnathil .. 5-6 movies aduppichu flop aayappol  . . .. Mam nte stock theernu, Mam yugam kazhinju ennu karuthiyavar . . . Field out aayi ennu pracharippichu. . . 
> Infact . . Newdelhi rls cheyyumbol . . Nairsaab nte shootingilaayirunnu Mamnu . . . 2 silmakalkumidayil oru dozen movies engilum undaayirunnu including Thaniyavarthanam,Nalkavala, Manu Uncle even CBI


Mammukka field out aayi ennu pracharippichavarude mun nirayil mathrubhumi/chithrabhumi ayirunnu....pinne avar thanneya OVVG produce cheythathum.....ha......ha.....

----------


## Antonio

> Trivandrum kairali complexil innaleyodu koodi film festival kazhinjallo. ABS kalabhavanil ninnum kairali complexilekku shift cheythille ?


Kalabhavan thanneyaanu list il ippozhum

----------


## Deewana

Angerkkk budhi und, planning und !!! 😎


> Palarum sradhikkapedathe povunna oru point aanu.
> 
> Rls day.   Thursday rls aavumbo kittunna 1 day sh advantage.  Ippo okke athu 650 range aanu. Huge hype moviekku 900/1000 vare poyekkum.
> 
> Koodathe 1 day extra collectiin in all centers including multi. Ultimately ippo aanel  8 laks multi etc kittum kochi.
> 
> ABS pole saturday rls aanel thursday vachu nokkumbol 2 days sh poyi.  Nearly 1300 sh. 
> 
> So pala padathinum ingine okke kittunna show advantage vachu collection alakkunnathum sari alla.
> ...


Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk

----------


## Deewana

> Annathe setupil yearly 30+ silmakal rls cheythirunnathil .. 5-6 movies aduppichu flop aayappol  . . .. Mam nte stock theernu, Mam yugam kazhinju ennu karuthiyavar . . . Field out aayi ennu pracharippichu. . . 
> Infact . . Newdelhi rls cheyyumbol . . Nairsaab nte shootingilaayirunnu Mamnu . . . 2 silmakalkumidayil oru dozen movies engilum undaayirunnu including Thaniyavarthanam,Nalkavala, Manu Uncle even CBI


Ororo media reports !!!!! 😂

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk

----------


## Deewana

> Mammukka field out aayi ennu pracharippichavarude mun nirayil mathrubhumi/chithrabhumi ayirunnu....pinne avar thanneya OVVG produce cheythathum.....ha......ha.....


Ha ha ha : ennekollu:

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk

----------


## Deewana

> 


Real Beeeee Beeeeee 😂

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk

----------


## BASH1982

> Mammukka field out aayi ennu pracharippichavarude mun nirayil mathrubhumi/chithrabhumi ayirunnu....pinne avar thanneya OVVG produce cheythathum.....ha......ha.....


Chitrabhoomi anennu thonnunnu new delhi negative paranjathu ikkade abhinayam moshamanennokke paranju ikkaye matgramalla lalettaneyum chorinju ennittu devan nalathe vagdanam ennokke pravachanam nadathi

----------


## Malik

7th wk
Aluwa Casino 1shw

----------


## Iyyer The Great

> Chitrabhoomi anennu thonnunnu new delhi negative paranjathu ikkade abhinayam moshamanennokke paranju ikkaye matgramalla lalettaneyum chorinju ennittu devan nalathe vagdanam ennokke pravachanam nadathi


Athu kurachu bheekaram aayipoyi😂😂

----------


## Iyyer The Great

> 7th wk
> Aluwa Casino 1shw


First show thanne alle..kidu..

----------


## ballu

> Chitrabhoomi anennu thonnunnu new delhi negative paranjathu ikkade abhinayam moshamanennokke paranju ikkaye matgramalla lalettaneyum chorinju ennittu devan nalathe vagdanam ennokke pravachanam nadathi



Malayalam industryile popular naayakanmarude ego clashes kaaranam annu thaniku anyabashayil povendi vannathu ennu Devan eeyide oru interviewil paranjhu

----------


## Veiwer11

*40 Days

21,000Shows + WW
Kerala - 16,000 Shows  & Counting
GCC -4,000Shows  Approx 

BB
*

----------


## perumal

> Palarum sradhikkapedathe povunna oru point aanu.
> 
> Rls day.   Thursday rls aavumbo kittunna 1 day sh advantage.  Ippo okke athu 650 range aanu. Huge hype moviekku 900/1000 vare poyekkum.
> 
> Koodathe 1 day extra collectiin in all centers including multi. Ultimately ippo aanel  8 laks multi etc kittum kochi.
> 
> ABS pole saturday rls aanel thursday vachu nokkumbol 2 days sh poyi.  Nearly 1300 sh. 
> 
> So pala padathinum ingine okke kittunna show advantage vachu collection alakkunnathum sari alla.
> ...



good point  :Ok:  

4-5cr additional kitiyene thursday release ayirunel  :Hmmm:  which would  hav easily added another 2cr to shares  :Hmmm:

----------


## classic

Shows count and initial week collection e allathe athengane total collection e affect cheyyum?

So 1300 shows and 1 week collection Ath kaaranam nalla drop vannu ennath fact aanu.. but total collection significantly koodum enn parayaan pattilla




> good point  
> 
> 4-5cr additional kitiyene thursday release ayirunel  which would  hav easily added another 2cr to shares

----------


## Kaliyarmadam Giri

> Shows count and initial week collection e allathe athengane total collection e affect cheyyum?
> 
> So 1300 shows and 1 week collection Ath kaaranam nalla drop vannu ennath fact aanu.. but total collection significantly koodum enn parayaan pattilla


Thursday release day ayal  hype ulla movie ayathu kondu theerchayayum nalla collection kittum.
Wom  good ayathu kondum Saturday off day ayathu kondum Friday evening shows ellam almost full avumennu sure anu including multies .

----------


## KOBRA

*7th week
Chalakkudi surabhi screen 2  3 shows*

----------


## Kaliyarmadam Giri

> *7th week
> Chalakkudi surabhi screen 2  3 shows*


Kidu mmde surabhi :Drum:  :Drum:  :Drum:

----------


## KOBRA

*7th week
**Carnival Mehaboob, Kasargod   1 shows*

----------


## ikka

UAE 6th Week -- Star Cineplex Sharjah--8pm

 :Band:   :Band:

----------


## ikka

80+ Shows undakumo??

----------


## KOBRA

> 80+ Shows undakumo??


50+ kittum

----------


## SachinMammookka

> *7th week
> Chalakkudi surabhi screen 2  3 shows*


Chalakudy, a Mammookka movie after a long time running 7th week. I think after BTR.

----------


## maryland

Thrissur Inox
show increase to 3 shows from tomorrow.. :Band:  :Clap: 

that too with the much awaited 7:45pm show.. :Clap: 
(other shows: 1:50pm & 10:50pm) 
mmade swantham Thrissur... :Giveup:

----------


## KOBRA

> Thrissur Inox
> show increase to 3 shows from tomorrow..
> 
> that too with the much awaited 7:45pm show..
> (other shows: 1:50pm & 10:50pm) 
> mmade swantham Thrissur...


Friday appole atlest 2 shows enkkilum kittumo ?

----------


## sachin

> He he.... Bhootham > Madambi alle share 
> 
> Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


2000-2010 ikka adakki vazhuka ayirunnu so bhoothamokke kidu initial kitty bt after 2010 continous duds karanam aa melkai nastamayi.....

----------


## Young Mega Star

> 2000-2010 ikka adakki vazhuka ayirunnu so bhoothamokke kidu initial kitty bt after 2010 continous duds karanam aa melkai nastamayi.....



Release day oke endhoru thirakayirunu.. Engane odiyo endo box officil aa padam..

----------


## Iyyer The Great

> Release day oke endhoru thirakayirunu.. Engane odiyo endo box officil aa padam..


Hit nu mukalil share and run ulla padam aanu.. reviews mosham aayathukondum budget ullathukondum majority aalkar flop aayi kaanunnu..

----------


## Malik

> Hit nu mukalil share and run ulla padam aanu.. reviews mosham aayathukondum budget ullathukondum majority aalkar flop aayi kaanunnu..


Van rush ayirunnu.Also 6mnth gap I'll varunna padam.Clt Davison I'll rush I'll pettu ente nokia phone okke aaro adichu matti :Teary: .Padam kandu desp aakukayum cheythu.Ithu kazhinju 3-4wks I'll Daddy cool um vannu.Athu kazhinju aanu LS,Pazhassi,Kerala cafe,Paleri,Chattambi vareyulla onnonnara padangal.No one can even dream.Ikka  :Drum:

----------


## Iyyer The Great

> Van rush ayirunnu.Also 6mnth gap I'll varunna padam.Clt Davison I'll rush I'll pettu ente nokia phone okke aaro adichu matti.Padam kandu desp aakukayum cheythu.Ithu kazhinju 3-4wks I'll Daddy cool um vannu.Athu kazhinju aanu LS,Pazhassi,Kerala cafe,Paleri,Chattambi vareyulla onnonnara padangal.No one can even dream.Ikka


2009-10 critically and commercially unmatched success kittiya time aanu..

Loudspeaker, Pazhassi, Pranchi, Paleri, Kuttysrank polulla kidilan roles..state award, filmfare award and almost all private awards. 
National award for best film.

Pazhassikku purame Pokkiriraja poloru kolakolli BB
Chattambinadu- clean superhit
Best actor- critical and commercial success with a kidu role..

Total 8 successful movies in 2 years!
Post 2000 critical and commercial success ithupole oru actor kku kittiya period undaavilla..  :salut: 

Hopefully Abraham will start a similar period with lot of promising projects ahead in next 1-2 years..This time if everything works out it will be even better because there are two highly anticipated other language films  :Band:

----------


## sha



----------


## ACHOOTTY

> Shows count and initial week collection e allathe athengane total collection e affect cheyyum?
> 
> So 1300 shows and 1 week collection Ath kaaranam nalla drop vannu ennath fact aanu.. but total collection significantly koodum enn parayaan pattilla


Yes. Sat moviekku 2 day collection if the movie rlsd in thursday poyi kitti. 

Shows final fugure il nalla maattam varuthum hyped movie aanel. Athu avg movie or flop aanel palarkkum ee show count vachu hit ennu paadi nadakkaam. Ariyallo udhaharanangal.

Good movie aanel sh count nashtam mathram alla 2 day initual poyi kittum. Which is not small 5 cr gross enkilum varum if it is a wide rlsed and good movie.  So 2 cr share ennu parayynnathil athisayam illa.

Depended upon the verdict of the movie.

Ivide ABS saturday allathe thursday aarnnel definetely oru 4 cr gross add aayikkanum. Koodathe 1300 sh um.

----------


## shakeer

Randu divasathea multy collection etra vannu

----------


## Devarajan Master

> PPP hit thanne aayirunnu onam time aayirunnu athrayum release undaayirunnu annu Ikkayude aa Year 35 films okke release aayittundu. ee run okke hit/sh kittu 
> Moonnu masangalkku mumpu sh/megahit urappaanu aakashadhoothu pole sthreekal idachu keriya padam aanu Athinu shesham athe teaminte oru sindhoorapottinte ormakku flop aayathu
> 
> Aavanazhi kku shesham vanna mikka ikka padangalum potty Annanu" mammootty kutty petty" enna pracharanavum vannathu athu 1987 pakuthi vare poyi aa time vanna *onnu randu   ikka lalettan movies il ikkayekkal pradhanyam lalettanu aayirunnu*
> Pinne New Delhi yiloode vamben thirichu varavu.


Avanazhikkum New Delhikkum idayil avar orumicha padam onnu maathrameyulloo. Adimakal Udamakal. Athil nayakan enna peru Lal inayirikkum. Pakshe aaranu athil thakarthu vaariyathu ennu kandavarkku ellam ariyam. Any Mammootty fan anyday will take Mammootty's Raghavan rather than Lal's role. 

Ninghal uddeshikkunna Lalinu pradhanyam nalkiya 2-3  padanghal I.V.Sasi cheythittundu. Athu pakshe Mammootty kathi nilkkunna samayathu thanneyanu.(I mean just before New Delhi alla) Anghadikkappurathu in which Mammootty played only a cameo, Idanilanghal, Karimpinpoovinakkare where Mammootty was branded as hero but Lal was given spicy roles. Ee moonnu padanghalum parajayamayirunnu ennu prathyekam parayendathillallo.....whereas I.V.Sasi movies in which Mammootty played the protagonists were huge hits as well as critically acclaimed.

----------


## bellari

> Avanazhikkum New Delhikkum idayil avar orumicha padam onnu maathrameyulloo. Adimakal Udamakal. Athil nayakan enna peru Lal inayirikkum. Pakshe aaranu athil thakarthu vaariyathu ennu kandavarkku ellam ariyam. Any Mammootty fan anyday will take Mammootty's Raghavan rather than Lal's role. 
> 
> Ninghal uddeshikkunna Lalinu pradhanyam nalkiya 2-3  padanghal I.V.Sasi cheythittundu. Athu pakshe Mammootty kathi nilkkunna samayathu thanneyanu.(I mean just before New Delhi alla) Anghadikkappurathu in which Mammootty played only a cameo, Idanilanghal, Karimpinpoovinakkare where Mammootty was branded as hero but Lal was given spicy roles. Ee moonnu padanghalum parajayamayirunnu ennu prathyekam parayendathillallo.....whereas I.V.Sasi movies in which Mammootty played the protagonists were huge hits as well as critically acclaimed.


Adimakal udamakal cinimayil aanu ennu thonnunnu jagathy mammootty de aduthu vannu ragavaa avar enne thechu ennu parayunna seen athinu shesham ulla action nd dialouge s ippozhum romancham ..

----------


## King Amal

Tvm 1200 seat New theatreil 50 odiya padam aa..  Rls week okke maaraga rush aayrnn.. 



> Release day oke endhoru thirakayirunu.. Engane odiyo endo box officil aa padam..

----------


## ChalakudikaraN

Abhrahaminte Santhathikal will continue in chalakudy surabhi 7th week with 3 shows !!

----------


## Janapriyan

> Avanazhikkum New Delhikkum idayil avar orumicha padam onnu maathrameyulloo. Adimakal Udamakal. Athil nayakan enna peru Lal inayirikkum. Pakshe aaranu athil thakarthu vaariyathu ennu kandavarkku ellam ariyam. Any Mammootty fan anyday will take Mammootty's Raghavan rather than Lal's role. 
> 
> Ninghal uddeshikkunna Lalinu pradhanyam nalkiya 2-3  padanghal I.V.Sasi cheythittundu. Athu pakshe Mammootty kathi nilkkunna samayathu thanneyanu.(I mean just before New Delhi alla) Anghadikkappurathu in which Mammootty played only a cameo, Idanilanghal, Karimpinpoovinakkare where Mammootty was branded as hero but Lal was given spicy roles. Ee moonnu padanghalum parajayamayirunnu ennu prathyekam parayendathillallo.....whereas I.V.Sasi movies in which Mammootty played the protagonists were huge hits as well as critically acclaimed.


Adimakal udamakal thanne... 
Vere oronnam koodi undennu karuthi... 
Aavanazhikku shesham Ikka lalettan movie Vere undu athil ikka aanu hero Padayani

----------


## Janapriyan

> Abhrahaminte Santhathikal will continue in chalakudy surabhi 7th week with 3 shows !!


 :Drum:  :Drum:

----------


## Ravi

> Randu divasathea multy collection etra vannu


Monday to Wednesday (3 days) around 1 L vannu kanum. ....

----------


## jayan143

Continuing 6th week in UAE. 
Sharjah Star cinemas- 1 show

----------


## ABE

> Release day oke endhoru thirakayirunu.. Engane odiyo endo box officil aa padam..


Padam 5.5 r engandu nedi labham anu ennum paranju Johnyude oru interview undayirunnu..Unsahikkable padam ayirunnu. Vamban initail kitti

----------


## Devarajan Master

> Adimakal udamakal thanne... 
> Vere oronnam koodi undennu karuthi... 
> Aavanazhikku shesham Ikka lalettan movie Vere undu athil ikka aanu hero Padayani


Padayani onnum nammal oru cinema ayi koottiyittillallo...

----------


## ABE

> Padayani onnum nammal oru cinema ayi koottiyittillallo...


Padam Labham aayirunnu. Sukumarane saayikkaan Lalum, Mamum cheytha padam anu.

----------


## Deepu k

> Hit nu mukalil share and run ulla padam aanu.. reviews mosham aayathukondum budget ullathukondum majority aalkar flop aayi kaanunnu..


Palayil super hitnum mukalil odi . 64 days run undayirnnu.

----------


## Deepu k

> Adimakal udamakal cinimayil aanu ennu thonnunnu jagathy mammootty de aduthu vannu ragavaa avar enne thechu ennu parayunna seen athinu shesham ulla action nd dialouge s ippozhum romancham ..


Yes. Njan athu 100 vattamengilum kandittundu.

----------


## Deepu k

Abraham palayil 0ppathinum munthirivallikalkkum mukalil poyi ennarjippol santhosham.ithu oru puthiya thudakkamatte.

----------


## Rangeela

> Abhrahaminte Santhathikal will continue in chalakudy surabhi 7th week with 3 shows !!


Great .....

----------


## Rangeela

> Continuing 6th week in UAE. 
> Sharjah Star cinemas- 1 show


Great.......

----------


## Rangeela

> *7th week
> **Carnival Mehaboob, Kasargod   1 shows*


great......

----------


## Rangeela

> Thrissur Inox
> show increase to 3 shows from tomorrow..
> 
> that too with the much awaited 7:45pm show..
> (other shows: 1:50pm & 10:50pm) 
> mmade swantham Thrissur...


great.....

----------


## Rangeela

> 7th wk
> Aluwa Casino 1shw


Great.....

----------


## Iyyer The Great

> Great .....





> Great.......





> great......





> great.....





> Great.....


 :Laughing: 
Athra great allatha oru update parayaam...Pvr just 1 show from friday and other multis removal aanennu thonnunnu  :Doh:

----------


## shakeer

PVR one show from Friday 4.50 pm

----------


## Rangeela

> Athra great allatha oru update parayaam...Pvr just 1 show from friday and other multis removal aanennu thonnunnu


Iyyar the "great ".......

----------


## kannan

> Padam Labham aayirunnu. Sukumarane saayikkaan Lalum, Mamum cheytha padam anu.



Sukumaran avatharippikkunna
IndraRaj creationsnte
PADAYANI  :Band: 





 :Wink:

----------


## Akhil krishnan

Thrissur Inox 1 Show ( 4.10 PM ) From Friday

----------


## Kaliyarmadam Giri

Friday muthal 25 centresil kanumo?

----------


## Kaliyarmadam Giri

> Ppt malayalam version flop anu
> Avanazhi bb
> Muhurtham 11.30 hit
> Moonnumasangalkku munbu avg to hit
> Bakkiyokke flopanu


Muhurtham  11.30 megahit ayirunnu.
Ran more than 125days in MAIN centres

----------


## Deepu k

> Muhurtham  11.30 megahit ayirunnu.
> Ran more than 125days in MAIN centres


Yes. Bumber hit ayirunnu.

----------


## Antonio

> Athra great allatha oru update parayaam...Pvr just 1 show from friday and other multis removal aanennu thonnunnu


Thechu...it's ok..
Comeback vannekkum one show enkilum..

----------


## perumal

> Athra great allatha oru update parayaam...Pvr just 1 show from friday and other multis removal aanennu thonnunnu


Apo neerali wash out ayo

----------


## Iyyer The Great

> Apo neerali wash out ayo


PVR and cinemax il as of now no shows. Pan, Q not updated

----------


## perumal

Pazhe bomb kadha oke 2 show in Oberon,3 sh in pvr,1sh gold
Ithinu aalu kerunundo  :Thinking: 
Aravindan also 1 show  :Rolleyes:

----------


## shameenls

ഇതൊന്നും ചോദിക്കാനും പറയാനും ആരും ഇല്ലേ? ഇതേപോലെ അവർ എബ്രഹാം ഇട്ടു ഓടിക്കുമോ?

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk

----------


## ikka

> Athra great allatha oru update parayaam...Pvr just 1 show from friday and other multis removal aanennu thonnunnu


Desp aayi!!!! Mi6....

----------


## Mammooka fan

Ini kittunth oke bonus ann
Ithreyum oke oru mammooka moviek kitunth thane albudham (ee adutha kaalath)

Elam kond after 2010 thripthi thanna movie ( collection,show count,public support, producer, theatre holding)

----------


## wayanadan

> Athra great allatha oru update parayaam...Pvr just 1 show from friday and other multis removal aanennu thonnunnu


അബ്രഹാം  .::..

----------


## BASH1982

> Avanazhikkum New Delhikkum idayil avar orumicha padam onnu maathrameyulloo. Adimakal Udamakal. Athil nayakan enna peru Lal inayirikkum. Pakshe aaranu athil thakarthu vaariyathu ennu kandavarkku ellam ariyam. Any Mammootty fan anyday will take Mammootty's Raghavan rather than Lal's role. 
> 
> Ninghal uddeshikkunna Lalinu pradhanyam nalkiya 2-3  padanghal I.V.Sasi cheythittundu. Athu pakshe Mammootty kathi nilkkunna samayathu thanneyanu.(I mean just before New Delhi alla) Anghadikkappurathu in which Mammootty played only a cameo, Idanilanghal, Karimpinpoovinakkare where Mammootty was branded as hero but Lal was given spicy roles. Ee moonnu padanghalum parajayamayirunnu ennu prathyekam parayendathillallo.....whereas I.V.Sasi movies in which Mammootty played the protagonists were huge hits as well as critically acclaimed.


Iniyenkilum nd sindoorasandyakku mounam (or sandyakku virinja poovu) randilum ikkakku cheriya role arunnu lal nd ratheesh hero 
Pinne oru mukham palamukham also ikkakku karyamayittonnum cheyyanillarunnu

----------


## BASH1982

Abraham alpy kirali sri yile highest akumennu kettu

----------


## classic

Adimakal udamakal valareyere kaalathinu shesham Innu kandu.. ningalude ee comment kaaranam..  :Thnku:  master.. 

Enikk 80s ile IV Shashi padangalude peru paranjal orma varilla.. first scene il thanne cinema ethann manassilayi.. School time il ethrayo vattam kanda film.. Cable TV illatha aa kaalath ee padam ethrayo thavana doordarshanil vannathanallo..

Ithile hero Sakhavu Raghavan allathe vere aaranu? India  Kanda  ettavum  mikacha  naayaka nadan aanennath vismarikkathe parayatte Mammookka enthoru bhaagyashali aanu? Sakhavu Raghavanekkal mikacha oru theeppori Sakhavu character undo? Ettavum mikachath allel theerchayayum ettavum mikachathil onn.. 

Nammude naattile vividha meghalayil ninnulla ethrayethra kaalatheethamaya kathapathrangalanu ee manushyan abhinayich anashwaramakki vechirikkunnath!! Aa kathaa paathrangal shrushttikkan kazhivulla prathibhakalude kaalaghattathil Mammookkayum Lalettanum undayi ennath nammal Malayalam cinema aaswaadakarude koode bhaagyamanu..

IV Shashi Malayalam cinema ye studio il ninn purath kond varika mathramalla cheythath Keralathinte history thante cinemayiloode parayukayum koodiyanu.. Ee padathinte thudakkathil Kannur nagarathe kaanikkunnund - Ente swantham Kannur - ath pole spinning mill pravathanam, payyambalam.. Ithil Spinning mill aanel Vaarthayil paper printing press nte pravarthanam aayirunnu.. Arhathayil chemical factory.. Abkariyil madyavyavasayam..

Ee padangaliloode okke IV Shashi namukk naam ariyaathe thanne nammude charithram kaanichu padippichu thannu.. IV Shashikk charithram screen il Varakkan ezhuthi nalkiyath Damodaran maashayirunnu.. Cheythathilokkeyum allel ere pankum nammude naadinte kathayayirunnu.. 1921 enna charithra cinema yum koode Ivar cheythallo..

We can literally say this duo is the most historic or industrious director-script writer Kerala has ever seen..

Ee oru combination il Ivar ethra padangalanu orumich cheythath.. Ettavum kooduthal political padameduthathum pulli thanneyanallo.. Athilokke pala dialogues loode  "Ee Naad"inte charithram parayunnund.. 

IV Shashiyude koodeyallathe Damodaran mash um ugran script ezhuthiyittund (Kalapani, Adhwaitham, Abhimanyu, Aanaval mothiram etc).. Ath pole Mash illathe IV Shashiyum.. (Mrugaya, Devasuram etc)

Paleri manikyathil charithram anweshich Mammookka Damodaran mashinte aduth chennethiyath verumoru coincidence aayirunnillirikkanam.. Charithram paranju kodukkan ithilum mikacha aareyanu Ranjith nu kittuka?

Damodaran mash Malabar le janangalude bhagyamanu.. Adheham avide janichath kondanallo Avarkk Malabar nte charithram ulkkollunna anekam cinemakal kaanan pattiyath..

Vendathra thayyareduppillathe cinema cheyyunna akkalath avarkkengane ith polathe padangal edukkan patti ennathoru albhuthamanu!!  :salut:  to probably the most underrated script writer of Malayalam cinema.. And To a brilliant craftsman, one of the best in the history of Malayalam cinema!




> Avanazhikkum New Delhikkum idayil avar orumicha padam onnu maathrameyulloo. Adimakal Udamakal. Athil nayakan enna peru Lal inayirikkum. Pakshe aaranu athil thakarthu vaariyathu ennu kandavarkku ellam ariyam. Any Mammootty fan anyday will take Mammootty's Raghavan rather than Lal's role. 
> 
> Ninghal uddeshikkunna Lalinu pradhanyam nalkiya 2-3  padanghal I.V.Sasi cheythittundu. Athu pakshe Mammootty kathi nilkkunna samayathu thanneyanu.(I mean just before New Delhi alla) Anghadikkappurathu in which Mammootty played only a cameo, Idanilanghal, Karimpinpoovinakkare where Mammootty was branded as hero but Lal was given spicy roles. Ee moonnu padanghalum parajayamayirunnu ennu prathyekam parayendathillallo.....whereas I.V.Sasi movies in which Mammootty played the protagonists were huge hits as well as critically acclaimed.

----------


## ikka

> Abraham alpy kirali sri yile highest akumennu kettu


Alappuzha 
TOP GROSS MOVIES IN #KAIRALI #SREE Alappuzha 

1. #AmarAkbarAntony 
2. #AbrahaminteSanthathikal
3. #Bahubali2
4. #Ramleela
5. #MVT 
6. #Charlie 
7. #TheJungleBook

----------


## Veiwer11

USA t - [₹45 Lakhs]*
UK  & Ireland  - [₹37 Lakhs] *
Australia - [ 16 Lakhs]
US +AUS+ UK & Ireland Crossed  ₹1cr

----------


## wideeyes

> Adimakal udamakal valareyere kaalathinu shesham Innu kandu.. ningalude ee comment kaaranam..  master.. 
> 
> Enikk 80s ile IV Shashi padangalude peru paranjal orma varilla.. first scene il thanne cinema ethann manassilayi.. School time il ethrayo vattam kanda film.. Cable TV illatha aa kaalath ee padam ethrayo thavana doordarshanil vannathanallo..
> 
> Ithile hero Sakhavu Raghavan allathe vere aaranu? India  Kanda  ettavum  mikacha  naayaka nadan aanennath vismarikkathe parayatte Mammookka enthoru bhaagyashali aanu? Sakhavu Raghavanekkal mikacha oru theeppori Sakhavu character undo? Ettavum mikachath allel theerchayayum ettavum mikachathil onn.. 
> 
> Nammude naattile vividha meghalayil ninnulla ethrayethra kaalatheethamaya kathapathrangalanu ee manushyan abhinayich anashwaramakki vechirikkunnath!! Aa kathaa paathrangal shrushttikkan kazhivulla prathibhakalude kaalaghattathil Mammookkayum Lalettanum undayi ennath nammal Malayalam cinema aaswaadakarude koode bhaagyamanu..
> 
> IV Shashi Malayalam cinema ye studio il ninn purath kond varika mathramalla cheythath Keralathinte history thante cinemayiloode parayukayum koodiyanu.. Ee padathinte thudakkathil Kannur nagarathe kaanikkunnund - Ente swantham Kannur - ath pole spinning mill pravathanam, payyambalam.. Ithil Spinning mill aanel Vaarthayil paper printing press nte pravarthanam aayirunnu.. Arhathayil chemical factory.. Abkariyil madyavyavasayam..
> ...


വളരെ നല്ല നിരീക്ഷണം....
പണ്ട്  ഈ  പടങ്ങളോക്കെ  കണ്ടു  കൊണ്ടിരുന്നപ്പോൾ ആലോചിച്ചു പോയിട്ടുണ്ട്....

----------


## Veiwer11

Abraham

*EKM Multi -1.12 Cr
MOT + Vanitha – 35 Lakhs Approx
Central + Majestic -40Laks (Estimated)
TVM- Aries 35Laks
All Kerala Carnival -1.92 Cr
Calicut -89 Lacks (34 Days )
GCC- 10.05Cr
ROW -1Cr
*

----------


## ikka

> Abraham
> 
> *EKM Multi -1.12 Cr
> MOT + Vanitha – 35 Lakhs Approx
> Central + Majestic -40Laks (Estimated)
> TVM- Aries 35Laks
> All Kerala Carnival -1.92 Cr
> Calicut -89 Lacks (34 Days )
> GCC- 10.05Cr
> ...


GCC Total updated as 12Cr...M-Cinemas aanu EKM!!! Also TVM Multiplexes above 80L!!! All kerala Carnival Cinemas will be near 1.95Cr!!

----------


## Veiwer11

> GCC Total updated as 12Cr...M-Cinemas aanu EKM!!! Also TVM Multiplexes above 80L!!! All kerala Carnival Cinemas will be near 1.95Cr!!


All Kerala Carnival includes TVM Plexes Athaan Seperate Koduthath..

GCC 12 Cr Source Ethaan?

----------


## mynameisSHAN

> Release day oke endhoru thirakayirunu.. Engane odiyo endo box officil aa padam..



*rls fdfs new theater tvm kidu ayirunu polich adukki*

----------


## King Amal

Njnm undyrnn newil fdfs.. Same day tanne 6.30pm showykum keri.. 



> *rls fdfs new theater tvm kidu ayirunu polich adukki*

----------


## KOBRA

*7th week
Abrahaminte-Santhatikal*

*1)  TVM		- Ariesplex SL Cinemas 1show*
*2)  Aluva     	- Casino  1show*
*3)  Chalakkudi 	- surabhi 3show*
*4)  Kasargode 	- Carnival Mehaboob 1 shows*
*5)  Thrissur 	- Inox 1 Show*
*6)  EKm PVR 	- Lulu 1show*

----------


## ikka

> All Kerala Carnival includes TVM Plexes Athaan Seperate Koduthath..
> 
> GCC 12 Cr Source Ethaan?


Rentrak anenna twitteril kandathu...nyan innale postiyirunnu...

----------


## ikka

> *7th week
> Abrahaminte-Santhatikal*
> 
> *1)  TVM        - Ariesplex SL Cinemas 1show*
> *2)  Aluva         - Casino  1show*
> *3)  Chalakkudi     - surabhi 3show*
> *4)  Kasargode     - Carnival Mehaboob 1 shows*
> *5)  Thrissur     - Inox 1 Show*
> *6)  EKm PVR     - Lulu 1show*


Valiya pratheeksha illa...Maradona, Mezhukuthiri, MI6, & BombKatha & Koode holding well!!

----------


## KOBRA

> Valiya pratheeksha illa...Maradona, Mezhukuthiri, MI6, & BombKatha & Koode holding well!!


lets see 25 theater kanum or 50 + shows

----------


## Akhil krishnan

> *7th week
> Abrahaminte-Santhatikal*
> 
> *1)  TVM        - Ariesplex SL Cinemas 1show*
> *2)  Aluva         - Casino  1show*
> *3)  Chalakkudi     - surabhi 3show*
> *4)  Kasargode     - Carnival Mehaboob 1 shows*
> *5)  Thrissur     - Inox 1 Show*
> *6)  EKm PVR     - Lulu 1show*



TVM Carnival MOT 1 Show

TVM Carnival mot (Red Carpet ) : 1 Show

----------


## Ravi

> *7th week
> Abrahaminte-Santhatikal*
> 
> *1)  TVM        - Ariesplex SL Cinemas 1show*
> *2)  Aluva         - Casino  1show*
> *3)  Chalakkudi     - surabhi 3show*
> *4)  Kasargode     - Carnival Mehaboob 1 shows*
> *5)  Thrissur     - Inox 1 Show*
> *6)  EKm PVR     - Lulu 1show*


Kannur - Sagara (1 show)

----------


## KOBRA

*7th week*
*Abrahaminte Santhatikal*

*1)  TVM		- Ariesplex SL Cinemas 1show*
*2)  TVM Carnival MOT 1 Show*
*3)  TVM Carnival mot (Red Carpet ) : 1 Show*
*4)  Aluva 	- Casino  1show*
*5)  Chalakkudi 	- surabhi 3show*
*6)  Kasargode 	- Carnival Mehaboob 1 shows*
*7)  Thrissur 	- Inox 1 Show*
*  EKm PVR 	- Lulu 1show*
*9)  Kannur 	- Sagara (1 show)*

----------


## wayanadan

> *7th week*
> *Abrahaminte Santhatikal*
> 
> *1)  TVM        - Ariesplex SL Cinemas 1show*
> *2)  TVM Carnival MOT 1 Show*
> *3)  TVM Carnival mot (Red Carpet ) : 1 Show*
> *4)  Aluva     - Casino  1show*
> *5)  Chalakkudi     - surabhi 3show*
> *6)  Kasargode     - Carnival Mehaboob 1 shows*
> ...


*clt ? .......................*

----------


## KOBRA

> *clt ? .......................*


not confirmed . these are the only confirmed centers

----------


## King Amal

Deric Abraham coming back!!!
നാളെ മുതൽ പയ്യന്നൂർ രാജധാനി മിനി പ്ലെക്സിൽ 4 ഷോകളുമായി...
Abrahaminte Santhathikal

----------


## Iyyer The Great

> *7th week*
> *Abrahaminte Santhatikal*
> 
> *1)  TVM		- Ariesplex SL Cinemas 1show*
> *2)  TVM Carnival MOT 1 Show*
> *3)  TVM Carnival mot (Red Carpet ) : 1 Show*
> *4)  Aluva 	- Casino  1show*
> *5)  Chalakkudi 	- surabhi 3show*
> *6)  Kasargode 	- Carnival Mehaboob 1 shows*
> ...


Deric Abraham coming back!!!
നാളെ മുതൽ പയ്യന്നൂർ രാജധാനി മിനി പ്ലെക്സിൽ 4 ഷോകളുമായി...
Abrahaminte Santhathikal

Confirmed aanu

----------


## Rangeela

> Deric Abraham coming back!!!
> നാളെ മുതൽ പയ്യന്നൂർ രാജധാനി മിനി പ്ലെക്സിൽ 4 ഷോകളുമായി...
> Abrahaminte Santhathikal


Great.....

----------


## jayan143

Payyanur  Rajadhani- 4 shows

----------


## Iyyer The Great

> Deric Abraham coming back!!!
> നാളെ മുതൽ പയ്യന്നൂർ രാജധാനി മിനി പ്ലെക്സിൽ 4 ഷോകളുമായി...
> Abrahaminte Santhathikal


Timing timing 😳😳

----------


## King Amal

> Timing timing 😳😳


He he..😋😋😁😁

Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk

----------


## KOBRA

main centers okke pani thannu alle

----------


## KOBRA

> Deric Abraham coming back!!!
> നാളെ മുതൽ പയ്യന്നൂർ രാജധാനി മിനി പ്ലെക്സിൽ 4 ഷോകളുമായി...
> Abrahaminte Santhathikal
> 
> Confirmed aanu


Machaa Pala enthanu status ?

----------


## KOBRA

*7th week*
*Abrahaminte Santhatikal*

*1)  TVM		- Ariesplex SL Cinemas 1show*
*2)  TVM Carnival MOT 1 Show*
*3)  TVM Carnival mot (Red Carpet ) : 1 Show*
*4)  Aluva 	- Casino  1show*
*5)  Chalakkudi 	- surabhi 3show*
*6)  Kasargode 	- Carnival Mehaboob 1 shows*
*7)  Thrissur 	- Inox 1 Show*
*  EKm PVR 	- Lulu 1show*
*9)  Kannur 	- Sagara (1 show)*
*10) Payyanur    - Rajadhani mini 4shows*

----------


## Iyyer The Great

> Machaa Pala enthanu status ?


Confirm aayitilla...2-3 padangal und jose-universalil... Mission impossible, Maradona and small releases etho..pani kittana chance

----------


## Ravi

> *7th week*
> *Abrahaminte Santhatikal*
> 
> *1)  TVM        - Ariesplex SL Cinemas 1show*
> *2)  TVM Carnival MOT 1 Show*
> *3)  TVM Carnival mot (Red Carpet ) : 1 Show*
> *4)  Aluva     - Casino  1show*
> *5)  Chalakkudi     - surabhi 3show*
> *6)  Kasargode     - Carnival Mehaboob 1 shows*
> ...


May get only 30-35 shows maximum.....
So many releases are there.....
Maradona
Mezhuthiri athazhangal
Ennalum Sharath
Kinavalli
Vijay sethupathy Movie
Mohini (Trisha Movie)
Mission Impossible

----------


## Iyyer The Great

> May get only 30-35 shows maximum.....
> So many releases are there.....
> Maradona
> Mezhuthiri athazhangal
> Ennalum Sharath
> Kinavalli
> Vijay sethupathy Movie
> Mohini (Trisha Movie)
> Mission Impossible


Engaanum 50 kittiyal double happy..chance kuravaanu enkilum

----------


## KOBRA

*7th week*
*Abrahaminte Santhatikal*


*1)  TVM		- Ariesplex SL Cinemas 1show*
*2)  TVM Carnival MOT 1 Show*
*3)  TVM Carnival mot (Red Carpet ) : 1 Show*
*4)  Aluva 	- Casino  1show*
*5)  Chalakkudi 	- surabhi 3show*
*6)  Kasargode 	- Carnival Mehaboob 1 shows*
*7)  Thrissur 	- Inox 1 Show*
*  EKm PVR 	- Lulu 1show*
*9)  Kannur 	- Sagara (1 show)*
*10) Payyanur    - Rajadhani mini 4shows* 
*11) CLT		- kirali 3shows*

----------


## roshy

പാലാ ,shoranur ,അലപ്പുഴ അറിഞ്ഞ മൂന്നു തിയേറ്ററിൽ ,ഒപ്പം mvt ബഹുദൂരം പിന്നിൽ 😀
Mvt യെ ഒരു തിയേറ്ററിൽ കളക്ഷനിൽ പിന്നിലാക്കി വാ എന്ന് വെല്ലു വിളിച്ചവർ ഇതൊക്കെ ഒളിഞ്ഞു വായിക്കുന്നുണ്ടാവും 🤭

----------


## ikka

> പാലാ ,shoranur ,അലപ്പുഴ അറിഞ്ഞ മൂന്നു തിയേറ്ററിൽ ,ഒപ്പം mvt ബഹുദൂരം പിന്നിൽ 😀
> Mvt യെ ഒരു തിയേറ്ററിൽ കളക്ഷനിൽ പിന്നിലാക്കി വാ എന്ന് വെല്ലു വിളിച്ചവർ ഇതൊക്കെ ഒളിഞ്ഞു വായിക്കുന്നുണ്ടാവും 🤭


GCC & Kerala Carnivals too...

----------


## shivankuty

> പാലാ ,shoranur ,അലപ്പുഴ അറിഞ്ഞ മൂന്നു തിയേറ്ററിൽ ,ഒപ്പം mvt ബഹുദൂരം പിന്നിൽ 😀
> Mvt യെ ഒരു തിയേറ്ററിൽ കളക്ഷനിൽ പിന്നിലാക്കി വാ എന്ന് വെല്ലു വിളിച്ചവർ ഇതൊക്കെ ഒളിഞ്ഞു വായിക്കുന്നുണ്ടാവും 🤭


Shornur okke aeth vakayil?? Aadhi aayrnu ee kollam ithvare top..16lacs...last weekl abrhm break chythu..mvt & oppam gross available alla..
Palayil sharil oru lac difference polum illalo
Changnsryl share noku...abrhnmnekal 6 lacs koodthlanu avde ..abrhm 11 mvt 17 oppam 18...ini thalayolprmb carnival nokkm...avde 2 carnival screenl kalichtm collectn ithvre 18 lacs aayolu...avde aadhi final 23 lacs...oppam 13 divsm kond thanne 27 lacs edthrnu...so final above 40 varum...
Pinne alapuzhyl abrhm bahublyem puliyem okke potticho???listl angne kandu

----------


## ikka

> *7th week*
> *Abrahaminte Santhatikal*
> 
> 
> *1)  TVM		- Ariesplex SL Cinemas 1show*
> *2)  TVM Carnival MOT 1 Show*
> *3)  TVM Carnival mot (Red Carpet ) : 1 Show*
> *4)  Aluva 	- Casino  1show*
> *5)  Chalakkudi 	- surabhi 3show*
> ...


Calicut kairali pwolichu!!

 :Band:

----------


## ikka

GCC okke mvt yekkal 50% more... Heavy!!!

----------


## shivankuty

> GCC & Kerala Carnivals too...


Uae abrham ithvare 92k admits...mvt 101k admits...gcc mvt munpilanu...mvt timl okke 4 carnvl aayrnu...athonm track chythitl
Carnival collectnl puliym bahuvm kazhnjal aadu varum...pkshe aarum ath track chythrnla...track chytha thalayolprmb matram 50 lacsnu mukalil und...total 2cr+ varnm

----------


## shivankuty

> GCC okke mvt yekkal 50% more... Heavy!!!


Boxoffice mojo update ittitund...25 days kond abrhm 8.47lac$...mvt finl 9.76lac$...athayath around 85acs mvt koodthlanu

----------


## sankarvp

> Shornur okke aeth vakayil?? Aadhi aayrnu ee kollam ithvare top..16lacs...last weekl abrhm break chythu..mvt & oppam gross available alla..
> Palayil sharil oru lac difference polum illalo
> Changnsryl share noku...abrhnmnekal 6 lacs koodthlanu avde ..abrhm 11 mvt 17 oppam 18...ini thalayolprmb carnival nokkm...avde 2 carnival screenl kalichtm collectn ithvre 18 lacs aayolu...avde aadhi final 23 lacs...oppam 13 divsm kond thanne 27 lacs edthrnu...so final above 40 varum...
> Pinne alapuzhyl abrhm bahublyem puliyem okke potticho???listl angne kandu


Alapuzha BB2 Pankaj anu main theatre allathe kairali/sree alla. So aa comparison karyamilla. 

BB2, PM range vere anu. Oru padavum ipol aa rangeinaduth illa keralathil ipol.🌼

Sent from my Lenovo A7020a48 using Tapatalk

----------


## shivankuty

> Alapuzha BB2 Pankaj anu main theatre allathe kairali/sree alla. So aa comparison karyamilla. 
> 
> BB2, PM range vere anu. Oru padavum ipol aa rangeinaduth illa keralathil ipol.🌼
> 
> Sent from my Lenovo A7020a48 using Tapatalk


Athe...ipozhthe bbs ennu parypdna eeth starnte aeth film edthalm athnte 3 iratti mika sthalathm puli & bb share nedytud..puli pala 50 lac share...chngnsry 61lac

----------


## Ravi

Palghat - Priyathama : ABS - 1 show @ 09.00 PM)
Neerali reduced to 1 show @ 10.30 Hrs.
2 shows Mezhuthiri Athazhangal
No change @ Priya & Priyadarshini

----------


## sankarvp

> Athe...ipozhthe bbs ennu parypdna eeth starnte aeth film edthalm athnte 3 iratti mika sthalathm puli & bb share nedytud..puli pala 50 lac share...chngnsry 61lac


👍

PM changanassery 🙏🌼

Sent from my Lenovo A7020a48 using Tapatalk

----------


## King Amal

Maaripoyi quote..

----------


## Veiwer11

> Shornur okke aeth vakayil?? Aadhi aayrnu ee kollam ithvare top..16lacs...last weekl abrhm break chythu..mvt & oppam gross available alla..
> Palayil sharil oru lac difference polum illalo
> Changnsryl share noku...abrhnmnekal 6 lacs koodthlanu avde ..abrhm 11 mvt 17 oppam 18...ini thalayolprmb carnival nokkm...avde 2 carnival screenl kalichtm collectn ithvre 18 lacs aayolu...avde aadhi final 23 lacs...oppam 13 divsm kond thanne 27 lacs edthrnu...so final above 40 varum...
> Pinne alapuzhyl abrhm bahublyem puliyem okke potticho???listl angne kandu


Changanassery Update Evidunnu Kitti?
Kottayam Theatres Alle Full Udaayipp aan
Thalayolapparambu Carnival Last week Avar thanne Update Chyth 19Lakhs aayirunnu Ippo Kurach18Laksh Aakki

Ningalk Pinne Ethinte Collection ippolum aadhiyekkalum PInnil aanalle 
21 Cr Kadannittilla Enn

----------


## Akhil krishnan

Palakkad Priyathama 1 Show...

Into 7th Week... 👍✌️

Sent from my ZUK Z1 using Tapatalk

----------


## maryland

Reduced to 1 Show at thrissur Inox.. :Read: 
4:00pm show... :Read:

----------


## King Amal

> Shornur okke aeth vakayil?? Aadhi aayrnu ee kollam ithvare top..16lacs...last weekl abrhm break chythu..mvt & oppam gross available alla..
> Palayil sharil oru lac difference polum illalo
> Changnsryl share noku...abrhnmnekal 6 lacs koodthlanu avde ..abrhm 11 mvt 17 oppam 18...ini thalayolprmb carnival nokkm...avde 2 carnival screenl kalichtm collectn ithvre 18 lacs aayolu...avde aadhi final 23 lacs...oppam 13 divsm kond thanne 27 lacs edthrnu...so final above 40 varum...
> Pinne alapuzhyl abrhm bahublyem puliyem okke potticho???listl angne kandu


Shornur okke pottich kayyil koduth anna.. 
Abraham 16lac+ vannappo muthiri kulachath verum 5 lacil aa.. 😀

Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk

----------


## Akhil krishnan

Banglore 9 Shows From Tomorrow

👍✌️




Sent from my ZUK Z1 using Tapatalk

----------


## Iyyer The Great

> Shornur okke aeth vakayil?? Aadhi aayrnu ee kollam ithvare top..16lacs...last weekl abrhm break chythu..mvt & oppam gross available alla..
> Palayil sharil oru lac difference polum illalo
> Changnsryl share noku...abrhnmnekal 6 lacs koodthlanu avde ..abrhm 11 mvt 17 oppam 18...ini thalayolprmb carnival nokkm...avde 2 carnival screenl kalichtm collectn ithvre 18 lacs aayolu...avde aadhi final 23 lacs...oppam 13 divsm kond thanne 27 lacs edthrnu...so final above 40 varum...
> Pinne alapuzhyl abrhm bahublyem puliyem okke potticho???listl angne kandu


Shornur available alla ennaru paranju..AS lead ulla sthalangalil ulla collection okke unavailable aano?
Munthiri 5 lakhs..
Oppam 12 lakhs
Abraham 16 lakhs+

Thalayolaparambu carnival collection source enthaanu  :Rolling Eyes: 

Pala one lakh diff polum illennu aaru paranju  :Laughing:

----------


## Iyyer The Great

> Shornur okke pottich kayyil koduth anna.. 
> Abraham 16lac+ vannappo muthiri kulachath verum 5 lacil aa.. 😀
> 
> Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk


Avarkku collection kuravulla majority centres angu mukkum😂

----------


## Iyyer The Great

> Banglore 9 Shows From Tomorrow
> 
> 👍✌️
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my ZUK Z1 using Tapatalk


Verum kidilam... keralathil polum ithrem shows ulla oru single centre illallo ee week..

----------


## King Amal

One lakh difference ee ullu nn paranjath Mallu singh 11 lakhs,  Oppam 10 lakhs..  
Crct aa crct aa.. 😂



> Shornur available alla ennaru paranju..AS lead ulla sthalangalil ulla collection okke unavailable aano?
> Munthiri 5 lakhs..
> Oppam 12 lakhs
> Abraham 16 lakhs+
> 
> Thalayolaparambu carnival collection source enthaanu 
> 
> Pala one lakh diff polum illennu aaru paranju

----------


## shivankuty

> Shornur okke pottich kayyil koduth anna.. 
> Abraham 16lac+ vannappo muthiri kulachath verum 5 lacil aa.. 😀
> 
> Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk


Ithano rekha?best...verum 5 lacs matramanu avde ninu nedythenu parnja engne sheryavm...pinne rti vazhi theatrs orpad tax vettikunund...rti vazhi tgf first day edthpozhm 3cr vanirnolu

----------


## Iyyer The Great

> One lakh difference ee ullu nn paranjath Mallu singh 11 lakhs,  Oppam 10 lakhs..  
> Crct aa crct aa.. 😂


MVT oppam aadhi..ee 3 padam vechitt ithil ethinaano kooduthal ullath, athumaayi AS compare cheyyum..appo enthenkilum onnu chila centresil aduth or more varumallo  :Laughing:

----------


## shivankuty

> Shornur available alla ennaru paranju..AS lead ulla sthalangalil ulla collection okke unavailable aano?
> Munthiri 5 lakhs..
> Oppam 12 lakhs
> Abraham 16 lakhs+
> 
> Thalayolaparambu carnival collection source enthaanu 
> 
> Pala one lakh diff polum illennu aaru paranju


Palyl mvt aayt 30000 rupa share diffrnce...oppam aayi 1lac+

----------


## Iyyer The Great

> Ithano rekha?best...verum 5 lacs matramanu avde ninu nedythenu parnja engne sheryavm...pinne rti vazhi theatrs orpad tax vettikunund...rti vazhi tgf first day edthpozhm 3cr vanirnolu


TGF kalicha 200+ theatres ellathinteyum RTI edutho 😂 ulla kurachennam vechulla assumptions alle..

Theatre parayunna/municipality tax anusraichu  parayunna collection reliable alla enkil pinne oro fake pages thallunna collection vishwasikkano...like Kottayam theatres page

----------


## shivankuty

> പാലാ ,shoranur ,അലപ്പുഴ അറിഞ്ഞ മൂന്നു തിയേറ്ററിൽ ,ഒപ്പം mvt ബഹുദൂരം പിന്നിൽ 😀
> Mvt യെ ഒരു തിയേറ്ററിൽ കളക്ഷനിൽ പിന്നിലാക്കി വാ എന്ന് വെല്ലു വിളിച്ചവർ ഇതൊക്കെ ഒളിഞ്ഞു വായിക്കുന്നുണ്ടാവും 🤭


Alapuzhyl mvt 14 days santhyl kalichrnu...around 60 shows...

----------


## ikka

> Shornur okke pottich kayyil koduth anna.. 
> Abraham 16lac+ vannappo muthiri kulachath verum 5 lacil aa.. 
> 
> Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk


Ithokke vechano kali....Thalle...Evan puli yanu keeto!!! 

 :Band:   :Band:   :Band:   :Band:

----------


## King Amal

> Ithano rekha?best...verum 5 lacs matramanu avde ninu nedythenu parnja engne sheryavm...pinne rti vazhi theatrs orpad tax vettikunund...rti vazhi tgf first day edthpozhm 3cr vanirnolu


Ith allengi pinne orginal fig para.. 😀

Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk

----------


## Veiwer11

> Ithano rekha?best...verum 5 lacs matramanu avde ninu nedythenu parnja engne sheryavm...pinne rti vazhi theatrs orpad tax vettikunund...rti vazhi tgf first day edthpozhm 3cr vanirnolu


Ippo anganeyaayo RTI Vechittanello TGF Threadil Angam Athu Vitto
avide Chillappol 5 Lakse Kitti kaanullu
Ini tax vettichat nokiyaal MAximum pooyal oru 9-10Laks

----------


## shivankuty

> Shornur available alla ennaru paranju..AS lead ulla sthalangalil ulla collection okke unavailable aano?
> Munthiri 5 lakhs..
> Oppam 12 lakhs
> Abraham 16 lakhs+
> 
> Thalayolaparambu carnival collection source enthaanu 
> 
> Pala one lakh diff polum illennu aaru paranju


Thalyolprmb okke annu trackytund mattu forums...opam 13 days 27 lacs vanirnu
Fk track chyath matre viswsikavu enillalo...bms vazhi track chyunathl nth kalatharm kanikan

----------


## KOBRA

> Ithano rekha?best...verum 5 lacs matramanu avde ninu nedythenu parnja engne sheryavm...pinne rti vazhi theatrs orpad tax vettikunund...rti vazhi tgf first day edthpozhm 3cr vanirnolu


viyetnem colonyil shanakradi kanicha oru rekha yundu kanikkatey :Laughing:

----------


## shivankuty

> Ith allengi pinne orginal fig para.. 😀
> 
> Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk


Namk aryvunthlae parayn pattu

----------


## Veiwer11

> Palyl mvt aayt 30000 rupa share diffrnce...oppam aayi 1lac+


Gross Eduthaal Hold OVer aaya Abrahamin Oppavumaayi minimum 3Lakk + lead aakumallo

----------


## shivankuty

> TGF kalicha 200+ theatres ellathinteyum RTI edutho 😂 ulla kurachennam vechulla assumptions alle..
> 
> Theatre parayunna/municipality tax anusraichu  parayunna collection reliable alla enkil pinne oro fake pages thallunna collection vishwasikkano...like Kottayam theatres page


75% muncpltynm edthrnu

----------


## King Amal

> Namk aryvunthlae parayn pattu


Appo pinne shornur ini ang vittek... 😄

Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk

----------


## Veiwer11

> Thalyolprmb okke annu trackytund mattu forums...opam 13 days 27 lacs vanirnu
> Fk track chyath matre viswsikavu enillalo...bms vazhi track chyunathl nth kalatharm kanikan


Baaki Forums Track Chyyunnath aanenkilum Kuzhappamilla 
But not Kottayam Theatres
Full Fake aan Ikkas Movie Collection Mukkum & Lalettan Thallum
Kottayam Avarude Update prakaram 27Laks Athum Abilashil RS um 2nd weekend vare HF adichit
1st 10Days Vanna Figure thanne Ithil Kuduthal undaakum

----------


## shivankuty

> Gross Eduthaal Hold OVer aaya Abrahamin Oppavumaayi minimum 3Lakk + lead aakumallo


Thottapurth kidkna changnsryl minm 15 lac diff varum...thalayolprmbl oru 20 lacsm...apzho??

----------


## KOBRA

> Namk aryvunthlae parayn pattu



Ennal pinne mindathe oru moolakirunnudey :Laughing:

----------


## King Amal

> Ithokke vechano kali....Thalle...Evan puli yanu keeto!!!


😝😝😝😝

Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk

----------


## Iyyer The Great

> 75% muncpltynm edthrnu


Appo panchyats okke?
75% municipality vechu engane 3 cr ennu kandupidichu?
Aake ethra theatrele eduthennu para...

----------


## King Amal

> Thottapurth kidkna changnsryl minm 15 lac diff varum...thalayolprmbl oru 20 lacsm...apzho??


Aa changanashery source ethanavo?? 😅

Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk

----------


## KOBRA

> Baaki Forums Track Chyyunnath aanenkilum Kuzhappamilla 
> But not Kottayam Theatres
> Full Fake aan Ikkas Movie Collection Mukkum & Lalettan Thallum
> Kottayam Avarude Update prakaram 27Laks Athum Abilashil RS um 2nd weekend vare HF adichit
> 1st 10Days Vanna Figure thanne Ithil Kuduthal undaakum


KTm matramalla avenmaru track cheyyunna sthalangal ellam angane thenne :Laughing:

----------


## Veiwer11

> Thottapurth kidkna changnsryl minm 15 lac diff varum...thalayolprmbl oru 20 lacsm...apzho??


Kottayam Theatre Updates I don't Believe them Sorry
Even Avar update Cheytha Abraham engane 19Lakshil nini 18 Ethi

----------


## shivankuty

> Baaki Forums Track Chyyunnath aanenkilum Kuzhappamilla 
> But not Kottayam Theatres
> Full Fake aan Ikkas Movie Collection Mukkum & Lalettan Thallum
> Kottayam Avarude Update prakaram 27Laks Athum Abilashil RS um 2nd weekend vare HF adichit
> 1st 10Days Vanna Figure thanne Ithil Kuduthal undaakum


Bms vazhi track chyunathnu thalylprmb carnval...avde nth udayip kanikan?? Ivde abin oru divsm doubt parnjpol oru divsthe avru track chytha collectnm bms vazhi labhicha ss ittu doubt theerth kodthyanu...ivdthe fan fightl kanm...pinne ivdeyum kottymkraya ikka fans undlo
Aadu palayl drshythe break chythnu fk avrde paglm ittrnu...so defntly contcts undavm...athond kottaym distrctle share okke ivde kittavunathe ullu....paramashivamnodu chdcha aryarkm

----------


## shivankuty

> Appo panchyats okke?
> 75% municipality vechu engane 3 cr ennu kandupidichu?
> Aake ethra theatrele eduthennu para...


75% centres ennanu udeshchath....ethra enam ennu ormyla...idak fans itrnu around one yr back...70 centre engndnu thounu

----------


## Veiwer11

> Bms vazhi track chyunathnu thalylprmb carnval...avde nth udayip kanikan?? Ivde abin oru divsm doubt parnjpol oru divsthe avru track chytha collectnm bms vazhi labhicha ss ittu doubt theerth kodthyanu...ivdthe fan fightl kanm...pinne ivdeyum kottymkraya ikka fans undlo
> Aadu palayl drshythe break chythnu fk avrde paglm ittrnu...so defntly contcts undavm...athond kottaym distrctle share okke ivde kittavunathe ullu....paramashivamnodu chdcha aryarkm


Forum Track Cheyyunath aanenkil Ok 
Thalayolapparanbu AArum Track Cheeunnillallo So Avar Udaips Kaanikkum

Pinne Share aanenkil Thankalk oru Centre alla Keralam Motham
EE Parayunna AAdhi MVT Share Cross Cheythille Ennu Anyeshichu Varuu
Contacts ullathalle Ennittu Dialogue Adikku..

----------


## shivankuty

> Appo pinne shornur ini ang vittek... 😄
> 
> Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk


Ee shornur share oru masm munp arambhicha palakkd theatrs itta fig alae???

----------


## shivankuty

> Forum Track Cheyyunath aanenkil Ok 
> Thalayolapparanbu AArum Track Cheeunnillallo So Avar Udaips Kaanikkum
> 
> Pinne Share aanenkil Thankalk oru Centre alla Keralam Motham
> EE Parayunna AAdhi MVT Share Cross Cheythille Ennu Anyeshichu Varuu
> Contacts ullathalle Ennittu Dialogue Adikku..


Palayl mvt & oppam break chythu ennu parnjondnu aa disrtrctle baki aryvna sthalnglie share parnjth...

----------


## Iyyer The Great

> 75% centres ennanu udeshchath....ethra enam ennu ormyla...idak fans itrnu around one yr back...70 centre engndnu thounu


Krithyamaayi parayathe engane aanu arguments angeekarikkaan pattuka...ethra theatrele collection eduthu athu vech ethra vannu..3 cr ennu engane oohichu...?

----------


## King Amal

> Ee shornur share oru masm munp arambhicha palakkd theatrs itta fig alae???


1 masam munne oppam, munthiri okke share itta avar? 

Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk

----------


## King Amal

> Krithyamaayi parayathe engane aanu arguments angeekarikkaan pattuka...ethra theatrele collection eduthu athu vech ethra vannu..3 cr ennu engane oohichu...?


Oru maathiri mattedathe chodichyam chodikaruth.. 😂

Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk

----------


## Iyyer The Great

Kavitha enthaanu avastha? Ee week padam undaavumo

----------


## jayan143

> viyetnem colonyil shanakradi kanicha oru rekha yundu kanikkatey


🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣😂😂😂😂

----------


## jayan143

7th week
Abrahaminte Santhatikal


*1)  TVM		- Ariesplex SL Cinemas 1show*
*2)  TVM Carnival MOT 1 Show*
*3)  TVM Carnival mot (Red Carpet ) : 1 Show*
*4)  Aluva 	- Casino  1show*
*5)  Chalakkudi 	- surabhi 3show*
*6)  Kasargode 	- Carnival Mehaboob 1 shows*
*7)  Thrissur 	- Inox 1 Show*
*  EKm PVR 	- Lulu 1show*
*9)  Kannur 	- Sagara (1 show)*
*10) Payyanur    - Rajadhani mini 4shows* 
*11) CLT		- kirali 3shows*
12 Thalikulam- Karthika 1 show

----------


## Veiwer11

> Palayl mvt & oppam break chythu ennu parnjondnu aa disrtrctle baki aryvna sthalnglie share parnjth...


Aa share paranja teams kottayam theatre aayathu kondaan paranjth

Lal fansil thankal maathrame abraham aadhiyude collection eduthittilla ennu parayunnath kandath
except some haters

----------


## Veiwer11

> viyetnem colonyil shanakradi kanicha oru rekha yundu kanikkatey


Athe Puli ,Drishyam Pole Industrial Hit Undaayittum 

Oru Mammooty Moviekkum Collection paadilla enna Line..

----------


## Antonio

Ethra pages aanu marinjath..
7th week updates pls...
Abraham nu ullath Abraham num, Oppathinum MVT kkum ullath avarkkum...
Hntammoooo

----------


## KOBRA

> Athe Puli ,Drishyam Pole Industrial Hit Undaayittum 
> 
> Oru Mammooty Moviekkum Collection paadilla enna Line..


Ashishuntha at it peak  :Laughing:

----------


## ikka

> 7th week
> Abrahaminte Santhatikal
> 
> 
> *1)  TVM        - Ariesplex SL Cinemas 1show*
> *2)  TVM Carnival MOT 1 Show*
> *3)  TVM Carnival mot (Red Carpet ) : 1 Show*
> *4)  Aluva     - Casino  1show*
> *5)  Chalakkudi     - surabhi 3show*
> ...


Pkd Priyathama 1 -- 20 aayi!!!

----------


## jumail pala

clct kairali 1 show

----------


## KOBRA

*7th week*
*Abrahaminte Santhatikal*


*1)  TVM - Ariesplex SL Cinemas 1show*
*2)  TVM Carnival MOT 1 Show*
*3)  TVM Carnival mot (Red Carpet ) : 1 Show*
*4)  Aluva - Casino 1show*
*5)  Chalakkudi - surabhi 3show*
*6)  Kasargode - Carnival Mehaboob 2 shows*
*7)  Thrissur - Inox 1 Show*
*  EKm PVR - Lulu 1show*
*9)  Kannur - Sagara (1 show)*
*10) Payyanur - Rajadhani mini 4shows* 
*11) CLT - kirali 1show*
*12) Thalikulam - Karthika 1 show*
*13) Pkd - Priyathama 1 show*
*14) Kattanam - Ganam 1 show* 
*15) Kottyam - Asha 1 show* 
*16) Pathanamthitta -Trinity Movie Max: 1 show * 



*Total 22 shows*

----------


## classic

Very true..  :Laughing: 




> MVT oppam aadhi..ee 3 padam vechitt ithil ethinaano kooduthal ullath, athumaayi AS compare cheyyum..appo enthenkilum onnu chila centresil aduth or more varumallo

----------


## Antonio

Alappuzha????

----------


## Iyyer The Great

> Athe...ipozhthe bbs ennu parypdna eeth starnte aeth film edthalm athnte 3 iratti mika sthalathm puli & bb share nedytud..puli pala 50 lac share...chngnsry 61lac


Unthinte koode oru thallu ennu paranjapole aanallo..pala 43 lakhs share 50 aakkiyo..oru 20-25 lakhs gross ottayadikku koodi  :Hmmm:

----------


## KOBRA

> Unthinte koode oru thallu ennu paranjapole aanallo..pala 43 lakhs share 50 aakkiyo..oru 20-25 lakhs gross ottayadikku koodi


Athu pinne eppolum angnaaynallo enthu parnajlaum 10 koottiye parayu sheelam ayipoyi  :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:

----------


## shivankuty

> Unthinte koode oru thallu ennu paranjapole aanallo..pala 43 lakhs share 50 aakkiyo..oru 20-25 lakhs gross ottayadikku koodi


49 lacs share aanu ullath....alenkil thanne 6 lcs sharil koodya 25 las gross diff varuo....athevdanu he

----------


## shivankuty

> Shornur okke pottich kayyil koduth anna.. 
> Abraham 16lac+ vannappo muthiri kulachath verum 5 lacil aa.. 😀
> 
> Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk


Tgf shornurl first day 24000 uluva..athyth first day thanne holdover aanlo??


Sent from my SM-J730F using Tapatalk

----------


## Janapriyan

> Ee shornur share oru masm munp arambhicha palakkd theatrs itta fig alae???


Oppam 1st day FS Shornur geetha yil ninnu kanda aal aanu njan 50+ Aalukal aanu undayirunnathu ivide photo adakkam ittirunnu status...  :Laughing:

----------


## shivankuty

> Oppam 1st day FS Shornur geetha yil ninnu kanda aal aanu njan 50+ Aalukal aanu undayirunnathu ivide photo adakkam ittirunnu status...


First day okke athrye undyrnolu...njn fdfs kollam aradhnyl kandtha...aalilathath kond releasnu mune vechrna band melam polum maati...kashti 200 peru kanm...anu onam cebratn koodyarnu collegloke...also lal movie after contns flops..

Sent from my SM-J730F using Tapatalk

----------


## Iyyer The Great

> 49 lacs share aanu ullath....alenkil thanne 6 lcs sharil koodya 25 las gross diff varuo....athevdanu he


49 alla..43 thanne...
Ee 7 lakhs ennu parayunnath opening weekile kaaryamallallo...HO aayi kazhinju ettavum kuranja occupancy il kalikkumbo varunna share alle in last weeks..appo ulla agreement vechu 7 lakhs nu 20+ gross okke varum minimum..
Share Netinte 40% aayal thanne sharente 3 iratti aavumallo gross..

----------


## Janapriyan

> Tgf shornurl first day 24000 uluva..athyth first day thanne holdover aanlo??
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-J730F using Tapatalk


TGF rekha yil kallatharam Undallo theatre name onnum illallo....  :Laughing:

----------


## Janapriyan

> First day okke athrye undyrnolu...njn fdfs kollam aradhnyl kandtha...aalilathath kond releasnu mune vechrna band melam polum maati...kashti 200 peru kanm...anu onam cebratn koodyarnu collegloke...also lal movie after contns flops..
> 
> Sent from my SM-J730F using Tapatalk


One week  kazhinju Njan status moshamaanennu Oppam threadil paranjirunnu

----------


## shivankuty

> TGF rekha yil kallatharam Undallo theatre name onnum illallo....


Ith crop chythenae ullu...allenkl thanne athil sealm karynglm ellm undlo...its not fake

Sent from my SM-J730F using Tapatalk

----------


## perumal

> Tgf shornurl first day 24000 uluva..athyth first day thanne holdover aanlo??
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-J730F using Tapatalk


Kollamalo asahishnutha level!! Neeyoke thane aledey tgf thallenu paranj rti poki nadane..ipo mvt ku kurachulu enn paranjapo rti ku vila ila  :Gathering:  enthuvadey ..ingana durantham aavathe  :Ennekollu:  ela ikka big hits varumbozhum ijjathi ulupila levels beekaram aakuvanallo..ningak thane thonunile asahishnutha lesham kooduthala enn  :Rolleyes:

----------


## shivankuty

> Kollamalo asahishnutha level!! Neeyoke thane aledey tgf thallenu paranj rti poki nadane..ipo mvt ku kurachulu enn paranjapo rti ku vila ila  enthuvadey ..ingana durantham aavathe


Nthonu asahishnutha...orthan rti vazhi ittpol avnu athae reethyl marupdi nalkynu matram
Ketta thonum njn anu poyi rti vazhi edthond vannenu...namle patti parymbo thallum ningde karym prymbo asahishnuthym...best kanna

Sent from my SM-J730F using Tapatalk

----------


## Janapriyan

> Ith crop chythenae ullu...allenkl thanne athil sealm karynglm ellm undlo...its not fake
> 
> Sent from my SM-J730F using Tapatalk


Pakka udayippu aanu allel full page ittene mukalil kaanan paadillathathu undu athu kondu athu ozhivaakki ittu____/\_____

----------


## Janapriyan

> Nthonu asahishnutha...orthan rti vazhi ittpol avnu athae reethyl marupdi nalkynu matram
> Ketta thonum njn anu poyi rti vazhi edthond vannenu...namle patti parymbo thallum ningde karym prymbo asahishnuthym...best kanna
> 
> Sent from my SM-J730F using Tapatalk


Ayaal ittapole pole nee ittathu...  :Ennekollu:

----------


## perumal

> Nthonu asahishnutha...orthan rti vazhi ittpol avnu athae reethyl marupdi nalkynu matram
> Ketta thonum njn anu poyi rti vazhi edthond vannenu...namle patti parymbo thallum ningde karym prymbo asahishnuthym...best kanna
> 
> Sent from my SM-J730F using Tapatalk


Aaranu rti adyam thangi nadanne?? Ningal thane ale..tgf time!! 

Ennit ivide oral rti nte oru clip itapo potiyo kurukkal???

Ningalk thane ithil ulup thonunile??

----------


## Iyyer The Great

> Aaranu rti adyam thangi nadanne?? Ningal thane ale..tgf time!! 
> 
> Ennit ivide oral rti nte oru clip itapo potiyo kurukkal???
> 
> Ningalk thane ithil ulup thonunile??


Athippo show count um vech AVG collection per show eduthu max possible collection ethra pattum enna rule okke konduvannath ivar alle..ennit puliyum oppavum okke vannappo athokke mukki  :Laughing: 
Avarkku oru reethi baakiyullavarkku vere..angane aanu..

----------


## misbah7722

Kasaragod 7th week

Moviemaxcircle 1 show

Mehboob carnival 2 shows

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk

----------


## perumal

> Athippo show count um vech AVG collection per show eduthu max possible collection ethra pattum enna rule okke konduvannath ivar alle..ennit puliyum oppavum okke vannappo athokke mukki 
> Avarkku oru reethi baakiyullavarkku vere..angane aanu..


Enit parayunatho...Ottum Asahishnutha illa enn  :Gathering:

----------


## KOBRA

> Kasaragod 7th week
> 
> Moviemaxcircle 1 show
> 
> *Mehboob carnival 1 show* 
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


according to bookmy show 2shows anu avide

----------


## KOBRA

*7th week*
*Abrahaminte Santhatikal*


*1)  TVM - Ariesplex SL Cinemas 1show*
*2)  TVM Carnival MOT 1 Show*
*3)  TVM Carnival mot (Red Carpet ) : 1 Show*
*4)  Aluva - Casino 1show*
*5)  Chalakkudi - surabhi 3show*
*6)  Kasargode - Carnival Mehaboob 2 shows*
*7)  Thrissur - Inox 1 Show*
*  EKm PVR - Lulu 1show*
*9)  Kannur - Sagara (1 show)*
*10) Payyanur - Rajadhani mini 4shows* 
*11) CLT - kirali 1show*
*12) Thalikulam - Karthika 1 show*
*13) Pkd - Priyathama 1 show*
*14) Kattanam - Ganam 1 show* 
*15) Kottyam - Asha 1 show* 
*16) Pathanamthitta -Trinity Movie Max: 1 show * 
*17) Kasargode - Movie maxcircle 1 show*


*Total 23 shows*

----------


## misbah7722

> according to bookmy show 2shows anu avide


Sorry 2 shows aanu 

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk

----------


## Kaliyarmadam Giri

> *7th week*
> *Abrahaminte Santhatikal*
> 
> 
> *1)  TVM - Ariesplex SL Cinemas 1show*
> *2)  TVM Carnival MOT 1 Show*
> *3)  TVM Carnival mot (Red Carpet ) : 1 Show*
> *4)  Aluva - Casino 1show*
> *5)  Chalakkudi - surabhi 3show*
> ...


Thalikulam karthikayil adhyamaya oru movie 7thweek.

----------


## King Amal

Ahh haaa ..😂😂 
Ee oruthan ittath ingane 2 inch 3 cm oru crop alla..  Nee full id..  Eth theatre, ethra day ennokke nalla vedipp aayitt..  
Enitt parayam.. 



> Nthonu asahishnutha...orthan rti vazhi ittpol avnu athae reethyl marupdi nalkynu matram
> Ketta thonum njn anu poyi rti vazhi edthond vannenu...namle patti parymbo thallum ningde karym prymbo asahishnuthym...best kanna
> 
> Sent from my SM-J730F using Tapatalk

----------


## shivankuty

> Ahh haaa ..😂😂 
> Ee oruthan ittath ingane 2 inch 3 cm oru crop alla..  Nee full id..  Eth theatre, ethra day ennokke nalla vedipp aayitt..  
> Enitt parayam..


Full nokku
Shornur  nagarasbha
Oppam dcr prakarm total collectn 12 lacs
Mvt dcr prakarn total collectn 5lacs
Tgf dcr prakarm first day collcn 24000

Sent from my SM-J730F using Tapatalk

----------


## classic

24000 total collection and 24000 tax? Appol tax ethraya 100%?  :Laughing:  Ennal 20% aanu tax ennum athile koduthittund..

24000 tax kittiyal total collection 1.2L alle varika?




> Full nokku
> Shornur  nagarasbha
> Oppam dcr prakarm total collectn 12 lacs
> Mvt dcr prakarn total collectn 5lacs
> Tgf dcr prakarm first day collcn 24000
> 
> Sent from my SM-J730F using Tapatalk

----------


## perumal

> Full nokku
> Shornur  nagarasbha
> Oppam dcr prakarm total collectn 12 lacs
> Mvt dcr prakarn total collectn 5lacs
> Tgf dcr prakarm first day collcn 24000
> 
> Sent from my SM-J730F using Tapatalk


Tax received or collection??

----------


## perumal

> 24000 total collection and 24000 tax? Appol tax ethraya 100%?  Ennal 20% aanu tax ennum athile koduthittund..
> 
> 24000 tax kittiyal total collection 1.2L alle varika?


Shivankuttt be like 
'Nthonu asahishnutha'  :Laughing:

----------


## Iyyer The Great

> Full nokku
> Shornur  nagarasbha
> Oppam dcr prakarm total collectn 12 lacs
> Mvt dcr prakarn total collectn 5lacs
> Tgf dcr prakarm first day collcn 24000
> 
> Sent from my SM-J730F using Tapatalk


Athu tax aanu bro..tax is 20% ennum und..so gross is 1.2 lakhs..

----------


## King Amal

Enthonn daiii..😂😂😂😂
Aa 3rd line nokk..  Nikuthi inathil kittiya amount aanu 24K..  4 th line total collectionte 20% aanu nikuthi kittiya paisa..
Athayath tax amount.. 
-
Pinne ith firstday alle.. 
Oppam and munthiri final gross aane.. 😂



> Full nokku
> Shornur  nagarasbha
> Oppam dcr prakarm total collectn 12 lacs
> Mvt dcr prakarn total collectn 5lacs
> Tgf dcr prakarm first day collcn 24000
> 
> Sent from my SM-J730F using Tapatalk

----------


## shivankuty

> 24000 total collection and 24000 tax? Appol tax ethraya 100%?


Oppam & mvt picl tax aano collectn aano ennu edth parnjtla...dcr prakarm 12.7lacs & 5.45lacs ennu prynu...athae same formatl tgf 24k dcr colectn ennu
Total collctn mistak aavm...ee moonintem...allathe ath sheri ith matram thettu ennum parnj vararth

Sent from my SM-J730F using Tapatalk

----------


## Keelezi Achu

> Tax received or collection??


Tax received aanu..  
So if the tax is 20 % then collection 1.2L alle varika ?

----------


## King Amal

Chummathalla lavan crop aakki aadyam ittath..  Pani paalum enn ariyam.. 😂
Enitt ellarum paranjappo itt..  Enthelum thalli pidich nikyam enn karuthi itt paavam.. 😁

----------


## classic

Ennitt parayaa TGF shornur first day thanne HO aanenn..

Shivankutty immathiri oru duranthamanenn arinjilla  :Laughing: 

Kanakkile kalikal parayunna aalkk oru minimum sense enkilum vende? 




> Shivankuttt be like 
> 'Nthonu asahishnutha'

----------


## Iyyer The Great

> Tgf shornurl first day 24000 uluva..athyth first day thanne holdover aanlo??
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-J730F using Tapatalk





> Full nokku
> Shornur  nagarasbha
> Oppam dcr prakarm total collectn 12 lacs
> Mvt dcr prakarn total collectn 5lacs
> Tgf dcr prakarm first day collcn 24000
> 
> Sent from my SM-J730F using Tapatalk


First one fake aanennu clear aanu..second one aayirikkum original..kaaranam athil tax ennu parayunna amount gross aanennu first il parayunnu..fake aanennu appo thanne clear alle..
Shivankutty manapoorvam cheythathaavilla...but ithundaakkiyathaaro ayaalkku onnamtharam krimikadi thanne  :Doh:

----------


## shivankuty

> Enthonn daiii..😂😂😂😂
> Aa 3rd line nokk..  Nikuthi inathil kittiya amount aanu 24K..  4 th line total collectionte 20% aanu nikuthi kittiya paisa..
> Athayath tax amount.. 
> -
> Pinne ith firstday alle.. 
> Oppam and munthiri final gross aane.. 😂


Oppam final "gross" ennu parnjtndo?? Aa nagarsbhyl ullvrk dcr correct aayi kitikanila..allenkl avrk dcr aryla..tgfnu thettum opam & mvt sheriym aavillao

Sent from my SM-J730F using Tapatalk

----------


## King Amal

Tax aanel ath clear aayi parayum like in tgf..  Mattedth onnum illa.. 
Pinne nee tanne paranj abhraham 16 aanenn..  Ath tax allallo gross alle.. Appo pinne 10 lakh tax aanel oppam gross amboo.. 😂😂



> Oppam & mvt picl tax aano collectn aano ennu edth parnjtla...dcr prakarm 12.7lacs & 5.45lacs ennu prynu...athae same formatl tgf 24k dcr colectn ennu
> Total collctn mistak aavm...ee moonintem...allathe ath sheri ith matram thettu ennum parnj vararth
> 
> Sent from my SM-J730F using Tapatalk

----------


## shivankuty

> Enthonn daiii..😂😂😂😂
> Aa 3rd line nokk..  Nikuthi inathil kittiya amount aanu 24K..  4 th line total collectionte 20% aanu nikuthi kittiya paisa..
> Athayath tax amount.. 
> -
> Pinne ith firstday alle.. 
> Oppam and munthiri final gross aane.. 😂


Athnte koode total collctn parnjtlae?? Appo tax kityath thettaytanu paranjthnglo??

Sent from my SM-J730F using Tapatalk

----------


## classic

Oppam & MVT collection il tax collected parayunnundo? Athinte copy yum share cheyyoo.. appol manassilavumallo..




> Oppam & mvt picl tax aano collectn aano ennu edth parnjtla...dcr prakarm 12.7lacs & 5.45lacs ennu prynu...athae same formatl tgf 24k dcr colectn ennu
> Total collctn mistak aavm...ee moonintem...allathe ath sheri ith matram thettu ennum parnj vararth
> 
> Sent from my SM-J730F using Tapatalk

----------


## Iyyer The Great

> Tgf shornurl first day 24000 uluva..athyth first day thanne holdover aanlo??
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-J730F using Tapatalk





> Ennitt parayaa TGF shornur first day thanne HO aanenn..
> 
> Shivankutty immathiri oru duranthamanenn arinjilla 
> 
> Kanakkile kalikal parayunna aalkk oru minimum sense enkilum vende?


Ethayalum ithundaakkiyavan onnamtharam choriyan thanne..tax kittiya amount gross ennu paranju fake item undaakki vittathu kandille..
Legal aayi vare action edukkavunna case aanu..faking an RTI document  :Laughing:

----------


## shivankuty

> Tax aanel ath clear aayi parayum like in tgf..  Mattedth onnum illa.. 
> Pinne nee tanne paranj abhraham 16 aanenn..  Ath tax allallo gross alle.. Appo pinne 10 lakh tax aanel oppam gross amboo.. 😂😂


Atha paranjth rti vazhi kituna info correct allenu

Sent from my SM-J730F using Tapatalk

----------


## shivankuty

> Oppam & MVT collection il tax collected parayunnundo? Athinte copy yum share cheyyoo.. appol manassilavumallo..


Illa parynla...karnm rti kodthvr chodch kanila...avar final collctn athayth dcr prakaram ulla collectn matramyrk chdchtndvua...athnu shornur nagarasbha nalkuna rply authentctc alla..

Sent from my SM-J730F using Tapatalk

----------


## Antonio

Income tax department il RTI koduthal Pulimurugan Drishyam Premam okke total kittumoo???

----------


## Iyyer The Great

> Tgf shornurl first day 24000 uluva..athyth first day thanne holdover aanlo??
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-J730F using Tapatalk





> Oppam & mvt picl tax aano collectn aano ennu edth parnjtla...dcr prakarm 12.7lacs & 5.45lacs ennu prynu...athae same formatl tgf 24k dcr colectn ennu
> Total collctn mistak aavm...ee moonintem...allathe ath sheri ith matram thettu ennum parnj vararth
> 
> Sent from my SM-J730F using Tapatalk


DCRil varunnath collection aanu..athilentha doubt..
tgf tax ennu eduthu paranjittund..
Tgf 24k gross enna cropped image fake aanu made by some hater..athre ullu

----------


## shivankuty

> Tax aanel ath clear aayi parayum like in tgf..  Mattedth onnum illa.. 
> Pinne nee tanne paranj abhraham 16 aanenn..  Ath tax allallo gross alle.. Appo pinne 10 lakh tax aanel oppam gross amboo.. 😂😂


"Mattedath onum illathath"nte karnm rti chdkmbo tax chdknm...allathe tax revnue tharila

Sent from my SM-J730F using Tapatalk

----------


## moovybuf

> "Mattedath onum illathath"nte karnm rti chdkmbo tax chdknm...allathe tax revnue tharila
> 
> Sent from my SM-J730F using Tapatalk


Alla ithaaru... Abraham run theernennu thonnunu. :Very Happy:

----------


## classic

Enthelum onn enthayalum thettanu..

Tax collected aanu thettiyathenkil TGF first day HO aavanam..

Oru 4th std kaarante brain kadameduth chinthichal polum ethanu thettenn manassilaville..

Ennitt oru uluppumillathe cropped image um aayi irangiyirikkunnu.. ithrakk asahishnuthayum krimikadiyum nannalla Mr.

I thought you were one of the better Lal fans here.. I think I made a mistake there..




> Athnte koode total collctn parnjtlae?? Appo tax kityath thettaytanu paranjthnglo??
> 
> Sent from my SM-J730F using Tapatalk

----------


## shivankuty

> DCRil varunnath collection aanu..athilentha doubt..
> tgf tax ennu eduthu paranjittund..
> Tgf 24k gross enna cropped image fake aanu made by some hater..athre ullu


Full piclm shornur muncpty nalkya dcr figure kandlae??? Atharu fake undakytha? Taxm total colctnm same avila...so nagarasbhku thettu patti...ithaepole opam &mvt caslm dcr figure mistke aanu...

Sent from my SM-J730F using Tapatalk

----------


## classic

Lol TGF il thettiyath kond as theory vech MVT & Oppam thettanenn prove cheyyunna futhi..

Orikkal thettu pattiyavanu eppozhum thettu pattumennanallo Newton nte 5th theory parayunne.. so u r right..  :Laughing: 

Iniyum varille ith vazhi cropped pic um kond  :Ennekollu: 




> Atha paranjth rti vazhi kituna info correct allenu
> 
> Sent from my SM-J730F using Tapatalk

----------


## Keelezi Achu

> Ethayalum ithundaakkiyavan onnamtharam choriyan thanne..tax kittiya amount gross ennu paranju fake item undaakki vittathu kandille..
> Legal aayi vare action edukkavunna case aanu..faking an RTI document


Ennittu Athum pokki pidichu nadakkunna chilare kaanumbol aanu paavam thonunnath..

----------


## classic

Athundakkiyavanu mathramalla krimikadi.. Athile mistake manassilavathirikkan crop cheyth idunnavanum nalla onnantharam krumikadi thanneya...




> First one fake aanennu clear aanu..second one aayirikkum original..kaaranam athil tax ennu parayunna amount gross aanennu first il parayunnu..fake aanennu appo thanne clear alle..
> Shivankutty manapoorvam cheythathaavilla...but ithundaakkiyathaaro ayaalkku onnamtharam krimikadi thanne

----------


## shivankuty

> Enthelum onn enthayalum thettanu..
> 
> Tax collected aanu thettiyathenkil TGF first day HO aavanam..
> 
> Oru 4th std kaarante brain kadameduth chinthichal polum ethanu thettenn manassilaville..
> 
> Ennitt oru uluppumillathe cropped image um aayi irangiyirikkunnu.. ithrakk asahishnuthayum krimikadiyum nannalla Mr.
> 
> I thought you were one of the better Lal fans here.. I think I made a mistake there..


Nthonu krimikadi??? U dont see the posts here....daily many msgs were there which are strongly intolerant..y u dont see the intolerancd in ur side???just go back and look som pages then u find it
43 dvsm shornur odya padmanu mvt...athnu appo 5 lacs varatholo??? Athayth pershw 3000rs polum ilatha padm 43 divsm kalipkmo???avdntha ningal logic chinthikathath...alla ini antony bheeshnipeduthi odichathnu paryarulla sthiram palaviyum venda..karnm ith sophia paulnte padm anu...matrammal mvt shesham ezra singam3 raees fukri abi angnd kure padngl irangi...ithrym kurch collctn ulla padm nthnu avde kalipknm
Pinne mvt first weekl 2 thetrs undrnu...mattethnte collectn ithil illa..so athil ninnu thanne ithnte authentcty manslvm

Sent from my SM-J730F using Tapatalk

----------


## shivankuty

> Lol TGF il thettiyath kond as theory vech MVT & Oppam thettanenn prove cheyyunna futhi..
> 
> Orikkal thettu pattiyavanu eppozhum thettu pattumennanallo Newton nte 5th theory parayunne.. so u r right.. 
> 
> Iniyum varille ith vazhi cropped pic um kond


Logic vech nkyalum mati...5lacs matram gross ula padm engne 43 dvsm kalichunu...shornurl aadhi thanne 16lacs gross nedytund...so howcome mvt jst 5 lacs nd oppam 12 lacs??? Think logical

Sent from my SM-J730F using Tapatalk

----------


## shivankuty

> Athundakkiyavanu mathramalla krimikadi.. Athile mistake manassilavathirikkan crop cheyth idunnavanum nalla onnantharam krumikadi thanneya...


Ivdthe krimikalm thavalklm okke ath thonnum...ee forum undkya kalam thottu ath thudarunthlae...

Sent from my SM-J730F using Tapatalk

----------


## classic

MVT yu RTI thettanu ennu thonnundel veroru RTI koduth athinte actual figure ariyanalle shramikkendath? Allathe ith pole valaja budhiyil TGF first day hold over aanu enn "prove" cheyyukayano vendath?

MVT yude oru RTI kodukk.. 2 theatres lum specifically ethra collection vannu ethra tax kitti enn chodikkoo.. appol ariyaalo.. aadyathethile thettanel avar thiruthikkolum..




> Nthonu krimikadi??? U dont see the posts here....daily many msgs were there which are strongly intolerant..y u dont see the intolerancd in ur side???just go back and look som pages then u find it
> 43 dvsm shornur odya padmanu mvt...athnu appo 5 lacs varatholo??? Athayth pershw 3000rs polum ilatha padm 43 divsm kalipkmo???avdntha ningal logic chinthikathath...alla ini antony bheeshnipeduthi odichathnu paryarulla sthiram palaviyum venda..karnm ith sophia paulnte padm anu...matrammal mvt shesham ezra singam3 raees fukri abi angnd kure padngl irangi...ithrym kurch collctn ulla padm nthnu avde kalipknm
> Pinne mvt first weekl 2 thetrs undrnu...mattethnte collectn ithil illa..so athil ninnu thanne ithnte authentcty manslvm
> 
> Sent from my SM-J730F using Tapatalk

----------


## Sajil K R

Kanjirapalli baby 

Sent from my Lenovo A6020a40 using Tapatalk

----------


## classic

It's not a good quality to speak bad about the place where you belong.. Anthassu ennu parayunna oru saadhanam venam.. illel ingane aavum..




> Ivdthe krimikalm thavalklm okke ath thonnum...ee forum undkya kalam thottu ath thudarunthlae...
> 
> Sent from my SM-J730F using Tapatalk

----------


## ikka

Please refrain from bad comments....A request!!!

----------


## shivankuty

> It's not a good quality to speak bad about the place where you belong.. Anthassu ennu parayunna oru saadhanam venam.. illel ingane aavum..


Ula placil kozhpngl undngl ath parynm..allathe ath bear chynda avsymila...oru kalath ishtmpole lal fans undyrna oru sthalath ipo rando moono peru matrmyi kuryn karnm ivdthe asahishnutha aanu...

Sent from my SM-J730F using Tapatalk

----------


## King Amal

Ithre okke chythavanmar athokke eppzhe chythu kaanum..  
Oru chamgeum illathe same amouny tanne vannu.. Ath kond mindiyilla.. 
Allengi ee teams okke epzha koduth nokkendatha ath.. 



> MVT yu RTI thettanu ennu thonnundel veroru RTI koduth athinte actual figure ariyanalle shramikkendath? Allathe ith pole valaja budhiyil TGF first day hold over aanu enn "prove" cheyyukayano vendath?
> 
> MVT yude oru RTI kodukk.. 2 theatres lum specifically ethra collection vannu ethra tax kitti enn chodikkoo.. appol ariyaalo.. aadyathethile thettanel avar thiruthikkolum..

----------


## classic

Ath mistake thanne aavum.. Athalle njan nerathe paranjth veroru separate RTI koduth nokkan..

MVT yude koode Oppathinte collection e patti parauynnathenthinanu?  :Laughing:  Oppam figure thettanenn thonnenda oru karyavumilla.. Aadhikk shortnur 16l kittiyenn vech Oppathinu athra kittanamenn nirbandhamundo?




> Logic vech nkyalum mati...5lacs matram gross ula padm engne 43 dvsm kalichunu...shornurl aadhi thanne 16lacs gross nedytund...so howcome mvt jst 5 lacs nd oppam 12 lacs??? Think logical
> 
> Sent from my SM-J730F using Tapatalk

----------


## wayanadan

*40/50 show kittumo??*

----------


## classic

Mammookka films thread il Asahishnutha moolam ith pole udaayipp number um aayi varum.. Avasaanam pidikkappettal FK ye kuttam parayum.. Ivide oru min standard und.. Ath keep cheyyunna Lal fans ippozhum thudarunnund.. Mattu forums apekshich koothara fans valare kuravanu..

Ath kondokke thanneyanu FK kk purath nalla peru nilanilkkunnathum..




> Ula placil kozhpngl undngl ath parynm..allathe ath bear chynda avsymila...oru kalath ishtmpole lal fans undyrna oru sthalath ipo rando moono peru matrmyi kuryn karnm ivdthe asahishnutha aanu...
> 
> Sent from my SM-J730F using Tapatalk

----------


## Keelezi Achu

> Ula placil kozhpngl undngl ath parynm..allathe ath bear chynda avsymila...oru kalath ishtmpole lal fans undyrna oru sthalath ipo rando moono peru matrmyi kuryn karnm ivdthe asahishnutha aanu...
> 
> Sent from my SM-J730F using Tapatalk



aa kaalagattathil lal fans aayirunnu kooduthal, fan fights um undaayirunnu, fan fight inte peril forum itechu pokanamengil mam fans aayirunnu pokendiyirunnath, 
chila aalukalude vyathiparamaaya problems avar mattullavaril wrong aayi present cheythu poyi puthiya forum undaakkiyathaanu..

enikku annu lal fans ayachirunna messages, some personal contacts talks ellam ippozum ormayund.

----------


## Bhasker

> Thalikulam karthikayil adhyamaya oru movie 7thweek.


Kuttandan marpappa 50 days kalichittundu

----------


## classic

hmm.. athum shariyaanu.. randamath koduthappol 3G aayikkanum..

Appol avar kodutha figure thettavilla.. Theatre team avarkk ithraye collection kittiyulloo enn kaanichittundavum.. Onnukil theatre team tax kurakkan vendi collection kurach kaanichittundavum (adjustment with distributers) allel collection correct aayirikkum.. may be second week thottu huge drop vannu mattu films illathondo matto valippich kaananam..




> Ithre okke chythavanmar athokke eppzhe chythu kaanum..  
> Oru chamgeum illathe same amouny tanne vannu.. Ath kond mindiyilla.. 
> Allengi ee teams okke epzha koduth nokkendatha ath..

----------


## perumal

> Mammookka films thread il Asahishnutha moolam ith pole udaayipp number um aayi varum.. Avasaanam pidikkappettal FK ye kuttam parayum.. Ivide oru min standard und.. Ath keep cheyyunna Lal fans ippozhum thudarunnund.. Mattu forums apekshich koothara fans valare kuravanu..
> 
> Ath kondokke thanneyanu FK kk purath nalla peru nilanilkkunnathum..


Avasaanam pidikkappettal FK ye kuttam parayum.//

Athre ulu... :Gathering:

----------


## BangaloreaN

> Ula placil kozhpngl undngl ath parynm..allathe ath bear chynda avsymila...oru kalath ishtmpole lal fans undyrna oru sthalath ipo rando moono peru matrmyi kuryn karnm ivdthe asahishnutha aanu...
> 
> Sent from my SM-J730F using Tapatalk


Don't make baseless comments and allegations.
If you don't like to stay, you are free to leave.
But while you are here, respect the forum.

----------


## King Amal

Valipichatha.. 
Munthiri rls aayath anuragha theatre.. Avide 5 days kond 1lakh gross.. 
Pinne final clctn ith vazhi nokkiyappo padam kidakunnath geethayil 40 day aayappo.  Angane elladathum karangi karangi odich 5 lakhsil theernn paripady.. 



> hmm.. athum shariyaanu.. randamath koduthappol 3G aayikkanum..
> 
> Appol avar kodutha figure thettavilla.. Theatre team avarkk ithraye collection kittiyulloo enn kaanichittundavum.. Onnukil theatre team tax kurakkan vendi collection kurach kaanichittundavum (adjustment with distributers) allel collection correct aayirikkum.. may be second week thottu huge drop vannu mattu films illathondo matto valippich kaananam..

----------


## Janapriyan

> Chummathalla lavan crop aakki aadyam ittath..  Pani paalum enn ariyam.. 😂
> Enitt ellarum paranjappo itt..  Enthelum thalli pidich nikyam enn karuthi itt paavam.. 😁


Kure kaalam aayittu avar ee crop cheythathe purathu vittittu ollu ippol Vere vazhi illathe vannappol ittU....   :Laughing:

----------


## classic

Avasaanam pettu..  :Laughing: 




> Kure kaalam aayittu avar ee crop cheythathe purathu vittittu ollu ippol Vere vazhi illathe vannappol ittU....

----------


## moovybuf

> aa kaalagattathil lal fans aayirunnu kooduthal, fan fights um undaayirunnu, fan fight inte peril forum itechu pokanamengil mam fans aayirunnu pokendiyirunnath, 
> chila aalukalude vyathiparamaaya problems avar mattullavaril wrong aayi present cheythu poyi puthiya forum undaakkiyathaanu..
> 
> enikku annu lal fans ayachirunna messages, some personal contacts talks ellam ippozum ormayund.


njaan parayanda enn vijaarichathaa...aa samayathe LAL fan attacks onnum ivide kure peru kanditilla...ennit ira vaathavumaayi vannolum...
Personal messages okke nammale kayyilum kaanum..

----------


## The wrong one

:Band:  :Band: 

Sent from my SM-T231 using Tapatalk

----------


## ikka

7th Week Kannur Update !Kannur Sagara 4 S Thalassery Carnival 1 S Kuthuparamba Baby 1 SPayyanur Rajadhani Miniplex 4 S (ComeBack)Total 10 Shows !ഭാസ്*ക്കർ ദി റാസ്കൽ ന് ശേഷം 4 തിയേറ്ററിൽ (Incl. ComeBack) ഏഴാം വാരത്തിലേക്ക് ഒരു മമ്മൂക്കാ സിനിമ

----------


## King Amal

Kidu... 
Rls inu munne joby fbik idunna comment and post okke kaanumpo chumma geervanam nn okke aa ellrm paranjirunne.. 
Such an excellent distribution, never imagined for an ikka film..  
Joby k oru kuthira pavan.. 🕺



> Sent from my SM-T231 using Tapatalk

----------


## Manoj

> 7th Week Kannur Update !Kannur Sagara 4 S Thalassery Carnival 1 S Kuthuparamba Baby 1 SPayyanur Rajadhani Miniplex 4 S (ComeBack)Total 10 Shows !ഭാസ്*ക്കർ ദി റാസ്കൽ ന് ശേഷം 4 തിയേറ്ററിൽ (Incl. ComeBack) ഏഴാം വാരത്തിലേക്ക് ഒരു മമ്മൂക്കാ സിനിമ


Bhai ningal itta GCC 12 cr എവിടുന്നു കിട്ടിയ figure aanu

----------


## Antonio

> Kidu... 
> Rls inu munne joby fbik idunna comment and post okke kaanumpo chumma geervanam nn okke aa ellrm paranjirunne.. 
> Such an excellent distribution, never imagined for an ikka film..  
> Joby k oru kuthira pavan.. 🕺


Alappuzha ille???

----------


## ACHOOTTY

> Enthelum onn enthayalum thettanu..
> 
> Tax collected aanu thettiyathenkil TGF first day HO aavanam..
> 
> Oru 4th std kaarante brain kadameduth chinthichal polum ethanu thettenn manassilaville..
> 
> Ennitt oru uluppumillathe cropped image um aayi irangiyirikkunnu.. ithrakk asahishnuthayum krimikadiyum nannalla Mr.
> 
> I thought you were one of the better Lal fans here.. I think I made a mistake there..


Ivide allelum kure ikka fans undu. 24 manikoorum alpam mayathil vannu ikka padathe choriyunnavane decent aakkum. Oduvil avan ikkakku bb kittiyaal kuru potti olichu chori thudangum. Appo manassilakum ethaanu inam ennu.

Ivarude okke oru post mathi nammalkku manassilakkaan etha inam ennu.

Athalle nammude okke marupadi aa nilavarathil aavunnathu.

Just angu chorinju viduka. Oru explanationum nikkaruthu thaniye pokkolum.

----------


## ikka

> Thalikulam karthikayil adhyamaya oru movie 7thweek.





> Bhai ningal itta GCC 12 cr എവിടുന്നു കിട്ടിയ figure aanu


Twitteril vannatha...Source rentrack ennu paranju...

----------


## ACHOOTTY

> Don't make baseless comments and allegations.
> If you don't like to stay, you are free to leave.
> But while you are here, respect the forum.


Avane okke eduthu veliyil eriyu. Enthinanu ithram duranthangal ee foruthil. Ethu neravum ivide nirangi choriyum ennittu fk kku kuttam . Enthinaa pinne ivide kudannu urulunnathu ennariyilla. Ividathe uodate kandu kuru pottum appo sahikkathe purathu chaadum. Adyam mayathil pinne avante lakshyam edukkum. Ithokke mattu koothra foruthil ninnu varunna chaverukal aanu. Avante okke nilaniloum koorum avide mathram. Ini purathaakkiyaalum ethelum udaipu id yum maayi veendum nirangum.

----------


## Rajamaanikyam

> Don't make baseless comments and allegations.
> If you don't like to stay, you are free to leave.
> But while you are here, respect the forum.


Pori dialog Banglu anna... Aarum aareyum evide pidichu nirthiyittilla..

----------


## ACHOOTTY

> MVT yu RTI thettanu ennu thonnundel veroru RTI koduth athinte actual figure ariyanalle shramikkendath? Allathe ith pole valaja budhiyil TGF first day hold over aanu enn "prove" cheyyukayano vendath?
> 
> MVT yude oru RTI kodukk.. 2 theatres lum specifically ethra collection vannu ethra tax kitti enn chodikkoo.. appol ariyaalo.. aadyathethile thettanel avar thiruthikkolum..


Mvt okke durantham valippikkal aarnnu shornnur, 2 per kerunna Neerali  4 sh vachu sarithayil idi 2nd week. Athokke 20/ 30 pere vachu 2 week odichu kaanum. Ethandu small centre ellayidathum athinte all kerala share thanne 8 cr entho aanu.

----------


## Veiwer11

> Oppam final "gross" ennu parnjtndo?? Aa nagarsbhyl ullvrk dcr correct aayi kitikanila..allenkl avrk dcr aryla..tgfnu thettum opam & mvt sheriym aavillao
> 
> Sent from my SM-J730F using Tapatalk


Athr swantham starinte padam aakumbol rti wrong
ennit TGF RTI kkati oodikkolum kashtam thanne. Anna

----------


## Rajamaanikyam

> Twitteril vannatha...Source rentrack ennu paranju...


Rentrack alle bollywood movies okke track cheyyunnathu...

----------


## Devarajan Master

> Adimakal udamakal valareyere kaalathinu shesham Innu kandu.. ningalude ee comment kaaranam..  master.. 
> 
> Enikk 80s ile IV Shashi padangalude peru paranjal orma varilla.. first scene il thanne cinema ethann manassilayi.. School time il ethrayo vattam kanda film.. Cable TV illatha aa kaalath ee padam ethrayo thavana doordarshanil vannathanallo..
> 
> Ithile hero Sakhavu Raghavan allathe vere aaranu? India  Kanda  ettavum  mikacha  naayaka nadan aanennath vismarikkathe parayatte Mammookka enthoru bhaagyashali aanu? Sakhavu Raghavanekkal mikacha oru theeppori Sakhavu character undo? Ettavum mikachath allel theerchayayum ettavum mikachathil onn.. 
> 
> Nammude naattile vividha meghalayil ninnulla ethrayethra kaalatheethamaya kathapathrangalanu ee manushyan abhinayich anashwaramakki vechirikkunnath!! Aa kathaa paathrangal shrushttikkan kazhivulla prathibhakalude kaalaghattathil Mammookkayum Lalettanum undayi ennath nammal Malayalam cinema aaswaadakarude koode bhaagyamanu..
> 
> IV Shashi Malayalam cinema ye studio il ninn purath kond varika mathramalla cheythath Keralathinte history thante cinemayiloode parayukayum koodiyanu.. Ee padathinte thudakkathil Kannur nagarathe kaanikkunnund - Ente swantham Kannur - ath pole spinning mill pravathanam, payyambalam.. Ithil Spinning mill aanel Vaarthayil paper printing press nte pravarthanam aayirunnu.. Arhathayil chemical factory.. Abkariyil madyavyavasayam..
> ...





> വളരെ നല്ല നിരീക്ഷണം....
> പണ്ട്  ഈ  പടങ്ങളോക്കെ  കണ്ടു  കൊണ്ടിരുന്നപ്പോൾ ആലോചിച്ചു പോയിട്ടുണ്ട്....


Absolutely. Verum 15-20 divasam kondanyirunnu I.V.Sasi addehathinte niravadhi classics undakkiyathu. Arguably the greatest commercial film maker of Malayalam.

----------


## Janapriyan

> aa kaalagattathil lal fans aayirunnu kooduthal, fan fights um undaayirunnu, fan fight inte peril forum itechu pokanamengil mam fans aayirunnu pokendiyirunnath, 
> chila aalukalude vyathiparamaaya problems avar mattullavaril wrong aayi present cheythu poyi puthiya forum undaakkiyathaanu..
> 
> enikku annu lal fans ayachirunna messages, some personal contacts talks ellam ippozum ormayund.


Ippozhum ivide lal fansinum mattum kittunna avakashangal onnum mam fansinu bangladeshilum pakistaninum onnum kittinnillallo appol thanne manassilaakkamallo

----------


## ACHOOTTY

> njaan parayanda enn vijaarichathaa...aa samayathe LAL fan attacks onnum ivide kure peru kanditilla...ennit ira vaathavumaayi vannolum...
> Personal messages okke nammale kayyilum kaanum..


Ippozhum ivide lal fans okke undu. Kandan, sathan, banglu, ballu, renjuuss, perumthachan, udaipu, plk, cinemalover, hari koodathe oru paadu lal ine ishtapedunnavar, athikam ippo active allathavar okke undu.

Pinne avan udhesicha 2 per 2vchoriyanmaar aanu. Avante parathiyum athaanu choriya n lal fans illa ennu.

Sathyamaanu choriyamaar okke swantham veedu vachu avide kuthi irunnu choriyunnu.

----------


## Iyyer The Great

> Ippozhum ivide lal fansinum mattum kittunna avakashangal onnum mam fansinu bangladeshilum pakistaninum onnum kittinnillallo appol thanne manassilaakkamallo


Athallenkilum angana...India oru janadhipathya raajyam aanu..ivde nyoonapakshangalkku kittunna samrakshanam onnum Pakistanilo Bangladeshilo kittilla  :Biggrin:

----------


## Janapriyan

> Athallenkilum angana...India oru janadhipathya raajyam aanu..ivde nyoonapakshangalkku kittunna samrakshanam onnum Pakistanilo Bangladeshilo kittilla


 :Laughing:  :Laughing:

----------


## Devarajan Master

> Iniyenkilum nd sindoorasandyakku mounam (or sandyakku virinja poovu) randilum ikkakku cheriya role arunnu lal nd ratheesh hero 
> Pinne oru mukham palamukham also ikkakku karyamayittonnum cheyyanillarunnu


Sandhyakku Virinjha Poovu P.G.Vishwabharan-Mammootty padam. Blockbuster of those times. Lal out and out villain. This movie could be regarded as Mammootty's first solo BB. 
Sindhoora Sandhyakku Mounam I.V.Sasi movie. Lakshmi central character. Ratheesh, Madhavi, Prathap Pothen, Lal in major roles. Mammootty an out and out negative role in just a guest role.

----------


## Kannadi

Alappuzhayiii eatha padam

Sent from my SM-G610F using Tapatalk

----------


## madhavankutti

> Sandhyakku Virinjha Poovu P.G.Vishwabharan-Mammootty padam. Blockbuster of those times. Lal out and out villain. This movie could be regarded as Mammootty's first solo BB. 
> Sindhoora Sandhyakku Mounam I.V.Sasi movie. Lakshmi central character. Ratheesh, Madhavi, Prathap Pothen, Lal in major roles. Mammootty an out and out negative role in just a guest role.


Sandyak virinja poovile court seenes dialouge delivery annu valare apreciated ayirunnu ennu vayichtund pinne a song bull bull illayaraja anenna orma bhynkara hit ayirunnu..  all and out bb

Sent from my SM-G615F using Tapatalk

----------


## Antonio

> Don't make baseless comments and allegations.
> If you don't like to stay, you are free to leave.
> But while you are here, respect the forum.


Ivide vannu pandu adapadalam theri paranaja item okke aa gang aano????

----------


## Raja Sha

> Ennitt parayaa TGF shornur first day thanne HO aanenn..
> 
> Shivankutty immathiri oru duranthamanenn arinjilla 
> 
> Kanakkile kalikal parayunna aalkk oru minimum sense enkilum vende?


Sidharthan kurukkale kandillallo.. hi hi..

Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk

----------


## Antonio

> Ippozhum ivide lal fans okke undu. Kandan, sathan, banglu, ballu, renjuuss, perumthachan, udaipu, plk, cinemalover, hari koodathe oru paadu lal ine ishtapedunnavar, athikam ippo active allathavar okke undu.
> 
> Pinne avan udhesicha 2 per 2vchoriyanmaar aanu. Avante parathiyum athaanu choriya n lal fans illa ennu.
> 
> Sathyamaanu choriyamaar okke swantham veedu vachu avide kuthi irunnu choriyunnu.


Oraal oru "asaadhya" (impossible )guy aarunnillee!??

----------


## samsha22

> njaan parayanda enn vijaarichathaa...aa samayathe LAL fan attacks onnum ivide kure peru kanditilla...ennit ira vaathavumaayi vannolum...
> Personal messages okke nammale kayyilum kaanum..


Ennitu thudangiya forum innu valare mosh avasthayil aanu. Lal fansinu polum vendatha kure terror Lal fansum, ikka fans aayi act cheyunna chila Lal fansum matram ullu avide ippol.. forum thudangiya teams onnum thanne active Alla.
I think the other new Lal forum is better.

----------


## Antonio

> Ennitu thudangiya forum innu valare mosh avasthayil aanu. Lal fansinu polum vendatha kure terror Lal fansum, ikka fans aayi act cheyunna chila Lal fansum matram ullu avide ippol.. forum thudangiya teams onnum thanne active Alla.
> I think the other new Lal forum is better.


Ehhhh athum split aayaaa

----------


## samsha22

> Ehhhh athum split aayaaa


There is a third forum. Reputation wise that forum is above the second forum. Second forum njan idak visit cheyyarund as  I have some friends there. Activity is very less. Matte Mavelikkarakaran okke azhinjadunnath karanam mikkavarum silent viewers aanu. Even their Twitter/FB handles are less than one third of FK.

----------


## Iyyer The Great

> Ehhhh athum split aayaaa


Pakistan split from India in 1947.
Pinne aa Pakistan 1971 il split aayi Bangladesh undaayi..

----------


## Iyyer The Great

> There is a third forum. Reputation wise that forum is above the second forum. Second forum njan idak visit cheyyarund as  I have some friends there. Activity is very less. Matte Mavelikkarakaran okke azhinjadunnath karanam mikkavarum silent viewers aanu. Even their Twitter/FB handles are less than one third of FK.


Athu athre ullu..no forums come close to Fk in terms of reach and following..

----------


## Loud speaker

> Athu athre ullu..no forums come close to Fk in terms of reach and following..


 Forum Users Mathramalla, Outsiders idayil thanne Nalla Rep ulla Forum Fk thanne, kudos to twitter and Fb page handlers 

Nb: Ivde illatha kure frnds fk updates okke thirakkar und...  🤗🤗🤗

----------


## moovybuf

> Ennitu thudangiya forum innu valare mosh avasthayil aanu. Lal fansinu polum vendatha kure terror Lal fansum, ikka fans aayi act cheyunna chila Lal fansum matram ullu avide ippol.. forum thudangiya teams onnum thanne active Alla.
> I think the other new Lal forum is better.


aa forum thudangiya palareyum neritt ariyaayirunnu..
thudangiya udane 2/3 times visit cheythirunnu...

Disgusting that they come from that forum and have the audacity to find fault here and advice us...

----------


## wayanadan

> Kuttandan marpappa 50 days kalichittundu


ആ പടം 50 ദിവസമോ  :Ho:

----------


## wayanadan

> There is a third forum. Reputation wise that forum is above the second forum. Second forum njan idak visit cheyyarund as  I have some friends there. Activity is very less. Matte Mavelikkarakaran okke azhinjadunnath karanam mikkavarum silent viewers aanu. Even their Twitter/FB handles are less than one third of FK.


സല്ലാപം ??

----------


## wayanadan

> Don't make baseless comments and allegations.
> If you don't like to stay, you are free to leave.
> But while you are here, respect the forum.


 :Good:  .:...'.......

----------


## Shafeeq Basheer

> There is a third forum. Reputation wise that forum is above the second forum. Second forum njan idak visit cheyyarund as  I have some friends there. Activity is very less. Matte Mavelikkarakaran okke azhinjadunnath karanam mikkavarum silent viewers aanu. Even their Twitter/FB handles are less than one third of FK.


FR is far far better dan Lovetalk😂


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## nambiar

Abraham 

Kasargod Moviemax -1 Show
Carnival Cinemas - 2 Shows

Total 3 Shows - Good going even though there are so many new releases.

Surprising Bomb Kadha got decent collection in Kasargod.

----------


## Antonio

Both Abraham N Aravindan one show each in Kochi Multies..
Hope on Sharath n Candle light...

----------


## bellari

> Ippozhum ivide lal fans okke undu. Kandan, sathan, banglu, ballu, renjuuss, perumthachan, udaipu, plk, cinemalover, hari koodathe oru paadu lal ine ishtapedunnavar, athikam ippo active allathavar okke undu.
> 
> Pinne avan udhesicha 2 per 2vchoriyanmaar aanu. Avante parathiyum athaanu choriya n lal fans illa ennu.
> 
> Sathyamaanu choriyamaar okke swantham veedu vachu avide kuthi irunnu choriyunnu.


Perumthachan mammoty fan alle

----------


## Bhasker

> ആ പടം 50 ദിവസമോ


odiyathayanu orma....Avarude FB pagil undayirunnu

----------


## saamy

> 49 alla..43 thanne...
> Ee 7 lakhs ennu parayunnath opening weekile kaaryamallallo...HO aayi kazhinju ettavum kuranja occupancy il kalikkumbo varunna share alle in last weeks..appo ulla agreement vechu 7 lakhs nu 20+ gross okke varum minimum..
> Share Netinte 40% aayal thanne sharente 3 iratti aavumallo gross..


Ith pole anu changanassery 61 lalhs share  :Laughing:  1.13c grossnu 61 lakhs share  :Laughing:  sambhavam ih level collection anu unthinte kudangu thallum 61 lakhs share ennu thallumpol grossil oru 20-25 lakhs otta adik thalli ketum..32 lakhs gross ulla mvtku 17 lakhs share  :Laughing: kutam parayaruthalo tgf share parayunath correct anu  :Laughing:

----------


## AJAY

> There is a third forum. Reputation wise that forum is above the second forum. Second forum njan idak visit cheyyarund as  I have some friends there. Activity is very less. Matte Mavelikkarakaran okke azhinjadunnath karanam mikkavarum silent viewers aanu. Even their Twitter/FB handles are less than one third of FK.


Third forum undoo???

----------


## david john

Ethra shown undu 7 th week

----------


## AJAY

> സല്ലാപം ??


Vedipurakal samoohathil avashyamaanu..azhijattam avidey mathramayi othungum....

----------


## maryland

removed from thrissur Kairali
1 show at Inox... :Read:

----------


## wayanadan

> Vedipurakal samoohathil avashyamaanu..azhijattam avidey mathramayi othungum....


*chila samayam avide poyi nokkaarund 

renjith mvk yaanu njaan fkyil kanda eattavum valiya choriyude aashaan*

----------


## wayanadan

> removed from thrissur Kairali
> 1 show at Inox...


*sreeyum kittiyille ??*

----------


## wayanadan

> odiyathayanu orma....Avarude FB pagil undayirunnu


*chance illa*

----------


## maryland

> *sreeyum kittiyille ??*


illa.
avide vere release undu.. :Moodoff:

----------


## Phantom 369

Social mediayil atavum reach ulath FK tannanu, 
orupaduper Multiplex collection, Theatre updatew okke ariyan vendi FK ayirunnu follow cheyunath But sadly ivide IPO theatre updates onnum ilatathu karanam pala FK followersum mattu forum asrayikunnu

----------


## twist369

Ethra shows und ee week?

Expecting comback on Monday..

Ennaalm sharat okke sure shot flop aanu

----------


## KOBRA

*7th week*
*Abrahaminte Santhatikal*


*1)  TVM - Ariesplex SL Cinemas 1show*
*2)  TVM Carnival MOT 1 Show*
*3)  TVM Carnival mot (Red Carpet ) : 1 Show*
*4)  Aluva - Casino 1show*
*5)  Chalakkudi - surabhi 3show*
*6)  Kasargode - Carnival Mehaboob 2 shows*
*7)  Thrissur - Inox 1 Show*
*  EKm PVR - Lulu 1show*
*9)  Kannur - Sagara 1shows*
*10) Payyanur - Rajadhani mini 4shows* 
*11) CLT - kirali 1show*
*12) Thalikulam - Karthika 1 show*
*13) Pkd - Priyathama 1 show*
*14) Kattanam - Ganam 1 show* 
*15) Kottyam - Asha 1 show* 
*16) Pathanamthitta -Trinity Movie Max: 1 show * 
*17) Kasargode - Movie maxcircle 1 show*
*1 kanjirappalii- Baby 3shows*
*19) Kuthuprambu -baby 1 shows*

*Total 27shows*

----------


## Malik

> *7th week*
> *Abrahaminte Santhatikal*
> 
> 
> *1)  TVM - Ariesplex SL Cinemas 1show*
> *2)  TVM Carnival MOT 1 Show*
> *3)  TVM Carnival mot (Red Carpet ) : 1 Show*
> *4)  Aluva - Casino 1show*
> *5)  Chalakkudi - surabhi 3show*
> ...


Kannur 1shw ullu,Kanjirapally 3shws

----------


## KOBRA

*7th week*
*Abrahaminte Santhatikal*


*1)  TVM - Ariesplex SL Cinemas 1show*
*2)  TVM Carnival MOT 1 Show*
*3)  TVM Carnival mot (Red Carpet ) : 1 Show*
*4)  Aluva - Casino 1show*
*5)  Chalakkudi - surabhi 3show*
*6)  Kasargode - Carnival Mehaboob 2 shows*
*7)  Thrissur - Inox 1 Show*
*  EKm PVR - Lulu 1show*
*9)  Kannur - Sagara 1shows*
*10) Payyanur - Rajadhani mini 4shows* 
*11) CLT - kirali 1show*
*12) Thalikulam - Karthika 1 show*
*13) Pkd - Priyathama 1 show*
*14) Kattanam - Ganam 1 show* 
*15) Kottyam - Asha 1 show* 
*16) Pathanamthitta -Trinity Movie Max: 1 show * 
*17) Kasargode - Movie maxcircle 1 show*
*1 kanjirappalii- Baby 3shows*
*19) Kuthuprambu -baby 1 shows*
*20) Thodupuza - Silverhills 4shows*
*21) Chengannore -c sinema 1shows
22) TVM -kalabahavan 2shows
*
*Total 34shows*

----------


## KOBRA

*comeback kittum ennu thonnunu*

----------


## ACHOOTTY

TVM - kalabhavan - 2 sh undallo movie.

----------


## KOBRA

> TVM - kalabhavan - 2 sh undallo movie.


Confirm ano ?

----------


## ACHOOTTY

sakala koothara padangalum irangunnathu ee kairali / sree complexil aanu...........Hold over aayal pinne reksha illa avide. long run is very difficult.

Main centresil mammootty padangal atleast 1 pvt theatreil  contract vakkunnathu nallathaanu.   

ithu initial vaari edukkanulla soothram aanu kairali sree release.    adya 2/3 week mattu theatre koode  rls inu avarkku issue illa.   ennal pvt theatre aanel.........extra theatre okke 1 week kooduthal kodukkilla.  athondu long aayi ottichekkum nannayi collect cheyyuna padam.

ee padam pvt theatresil aanel...............tvm, clt, aleppey okke RS odiyene ippozhum.

----------


## ACHOOTTY

> Confirm ano ?


avarude site il kandu................

jaggu - 2 sh (evening time) koode maatti ennu thonnunnu...............karanm athu padmanabha aanu main theatre.

----------


## KOBRA

> avarude site il kandu................
> 
> jaggu - 2 sh (evening time) koode maatti ennu thonnunnu...............karanm athu padmanabha aanu main theatre.


Ok good 
EKM kavitha keriyathu  ?

----------


## KOBRA

> sakala koothara padangalum irangunnathu ee kairali / sree complexil aanu...........Hold over aayal pinne reksha illa avide. long run is very difficult.
> 
> Main centresil mammootty padangal atleast 1 pvt theatreil  contract vakkunnathu nallathaanu.   
> 
> ithu initial vaari edukkanulla soothram aanu kairali sree release.    adya 2/3 week mattu theatre koode  rls inu avarkku issue illa.   ennal pvt theatre aanel.........extra theatre okke 1 week kooduthal kodukkilla.  athondu long aayi ottichekkum nannayi collect cheyyuna padam.
> 
> ee padam pvt theatresil aanel...............tvm, clt, aleppey okke RS odiyene ippozhum.


Anto through akumbole anu e prasanam. karnaam anotyude main center kirali anu

----------


## ACHOOTTY

> Anto through akumbole anu e prasanam. karnaam anotyude main center kirali anu


udhesam njan paranjille athu thanne..............avar aavumbol...........extra theatreil kalikunnathinu prob illa.  3/4 week vare okke  anto extra theatreil padam kodukkunnundu athum chila padam 2 extra okke..............dhanya remya pole ullathum chilappo kodukkum.  so kairalikkarodu long run ottikkaan parayaan pattilla.    anto kku adya 2/3 week maximum angu adichedukkaam. ippo koode kandille........kairali maatti ini padmanabhayil 50 easy aayi ottikkum .

----------


## KOBRA

> udhesam njan paranjille athu thanne..............avar aavumbol...........extra theatreil kalikunnathinu prob illa.  3/4 week vare okke  anto extra theatreil padam kodukkunnundu athum chila padam 2 extra okke..............dhanya remya pole ullathum chilappo kodukkum.  so kairalikkarodu long run ottikkaan parayaan pattilla.    anto kku adya 2/3 week maximum angu adichedukkaam. ippo koode kandille........kairali maatti ini padmanabhayil 50 easy aayi ottikkum .


KB kandille ellam vere theater anu . aprasnam undakilla . lets wait and see

----------


## Ravi

> avarude site il kandu................
> 
> jaggu - 2 sh (evening time) koode maatti ennu thonnunnu...............karanm athu padmanabha aanu main theatre.


etha avarude site ?
chithranjali.in aano ? athu system error anallo kanikkunnathu.....

----------


## ACHOOTTY

http://keralafilms.gov.in/

ithil oro district kairali/sree yum update aavum.

locationil district name kodukkuka.

----------


## Ravi

> *7th week*
> *Abrahaminte Santhatikal*
> 
> 
> *1)  TVM - Ariesplex SL Cinemas 1show*
> *2)  TVM Carnival MOT 1 Show*
> *3)  TVM Carnival mot (Red Carpet ) : 1 Show*
> *4)  Aluva - Casino 1show*
> *5)  Chalakkudi - surabhi 3show*
> ...


Chengannur book my show-il kanikkunnillallo ?
onnu confirm cheytheru machane ......

----------


## KOBRA

> Chengannur book my show-il kanikkunnillallo ?
> onnu confirm cheytheru machane ......


Chenganore ille ?

Goodwill nte poster kadanrunnu

----------


## Ravi

> Chenganore ille ?
> 
> Goodwill nte poster kadanrunnu


illennu thonnunnu....may be a mistake.....

----------


## Ravi

> http://keralafilms.gov.in/
> 
> ithil oro district kairali/sree yum update aavum.
> 
> locationil district name kodukkuka.


Thanks machanz.....

----------


## ACHOOTTY

> Chengannur book my show-il kanikkunnillallo ?
> onnu confirm cheytheru machane ......


chengannur undu........

1 sh bookmy sh yil.  3.45 pm

----------


## Ravi

> http://keralafilms.gov.in/
> 
> ithil oro district kairali/sree yum update aavum.
> 
> locationil district name kodukkuka.


Trivandrum-No shows ennalallo kanikkunnathu !!!!

----------


## ACHOOTTY

> Trivandrum-No shows ennalallo kanikkunnathu !!!!


no sh ennalla................online booking illa ennu.............athu adya 1/2  week movies inu mathre kanoo...........

remove aayal avar siteil movie name and poster kodukkilla.

----------


## emirates

Heard like @haneef_adeni will do an another @mammukka movie after #Milkhael.He will again don the role of script writer it seems. Awaiting Official Confirmation ☺️
 @keralaBO1 @Rameshlaus @MEGASTARAddicts @forumkeralam1 @BOkerala @sreejithVjVfc https://t.co/axVK1Hx4Fa

Sent from my X9009 using Tapatalk

----------


## ikka

Bangalore & GCC towards 42 days!!!

 :Band:   :Band:

----------


## ACHOOTTY

Ellam kondum sampthripthi thann oru mammootty movie for fans........


50 cr collection and 16k theatre run..........kidilolkidilam...........

superb performance and nice movie....................nalla familu supportum kitti.

athum..........ettavum moam seasonil irangiyittum...............

ABRAHAM......................perfect BB.

----------


## twist369

> Ellam kondum sampthripthi thann oru mammootty movie for fans........
> 
> 
> 50 cr collection and 16k theatre run..........kidilolkidilam...........
> 
> superb performance and nice movie....................nalla familu supportum kitti.
> 
> athum..........ettavum moam seasonil irangiyittum...............
> 
> ABRAHAM......................perfect BB.


Oru 3 centeril 100 days koodi aayal kidu..

----------


## ACHOOTTY

> Oru 3 centeril 100 days koodi aayal kidu..


aa kaalam okke poyi...........pinne aduppikkaam..............veruthe valippichittu..............

last week sureshkumar interviewyil parayunnundu..............50 days thanne iniyonnum adhikam pratheekshikkanda ennu...............athrakku wide rls aayi..............

----------


## KOBRA

*7th week
Abrahaminte Santhatikal


1) TVM - Ariesplex SL Cinemas 1show
2) TVM Carnival MOT 1 Show
3) TVM Carnival mot (Red Carpet ) : 1 Show
4) Aluva - Casino 1show
5) Chalakkudi - surabhi 3show
6) Kasargode - Carnival Mehaboob 2 shows
7) Thrissur - Inox 1 Show
 EKm PVR - Lulu 1show
9) Kannur - Sagara 1shows
10) Payyanur - Rajadhani mini 4shows 
11) CLT - kirali 1show
12) Thalikulam - Karthika 1 show
13) Pkd - Priyathama 1 show
14) Kattanam - Ganam 1 show 
15) Kottyam - Asha 1 show 
16) Pathanamthitta -Trinity Movie Max: 1 show 
17) Kasargode - Movie maxcircle 1 show
1 kanjirappalii- Baby 3shows
19) Kuthuprambu -baby 1 shows
20) Thodupuza - Silverhills 4shows
21) Chengannore -c sinema 1shows
22) TVM -kalabahavan 2shows

Total 34shows*

----------


## Akhil krishnan

#AbrahaminteSanthathikal Completed 16,162 Shows In Kerala A Class Theatres Within 41 Days 


Entered Into 7th Week With 35+ Show

----------


## KOBRA

> #AbrahaminteSanthathikal Completed 16,162 Shows In Kerala A Class Theatres Within 41 Days 
> 
> 
> Entered Into 7th Week With 35+ Show


17 k shows complete cheyum long runnil

----------


## Mike



----------


## Janapriyan

> 


 :Drum:  :Drum:

----------


## Tigerbasskool

Total Business 60 CR  :Clap:

----------


## SachinMammookka

Biggest Hit Mammooka ethanu 

TGF or Abraham?

----------


## Veiwer11

> Biggest Hit Mammooka ethanu 
> 
> TGF or Abraham?


Collection wise abraham

----------


## Iyyer The Great

> Biggest Hit Mammooka ethanu 
> 
> TGF or Abraham?


Undoubtedly Abhraham is ahead of TGF.
Btw biggest hit correct usage alla. Biggest grosser aanu correct  :Smile:

----------


## bilal john

> Biggest Hit Mammooka ethanu TGF or Abraham?


Ithu randumalla☺️  highest grosser aanel Abraham

----------


## SachinMammookka

> Collection wise abraham





> Undoubtedly Abhraham is ahead of TGF.
> Btw biggest hit correct usage alla. Biggest grosser aanu correct





> Ithu randumalla☺️  highest grosser aanel Abraham


athentha grosser ennu parayunne ? njan total business aanu udheshichathu.... ettavum kooduthal ethanu ?

----------


## Iyyer The Great

> athentha grosser ennu parayunne ? njan total business aanu udheshichathu.... ettavum kooduthal ethanu ?


Collection ithaanu.. gross aayalum net aayalum share aayalum.. business also angane thanne aavum..
Njan udheshichathu AS ettavum valiya hit ennu parayaan pattillallo ennaanu..kazhinja 10 kollathil thanne pazhassiyum pokkiriyumokke ithinekkal valiya hits aanu..innathe ticket rates vech ithinu collection kooduthal kitti..angane kootiyal mathiyallo .
Illenkil BTR Rajamanikyathekkal valiya hit ennu kottendi varille WW  :Laughing:

----------


## SachinMammookka

> Collection ithaanu.. gross aayalum net aayalum share aayalum.. business also angane thanne aavum..
> Njan udheshichathu AS ettavum valiya hit ennu parayaan pattillallo ennaanu..kazhinja 10 kollathil thanne pazhassiyum pokkiriyumokke ithinekkal valiya hits aanu..innathe ticket rates vech ithinu collection kooduthal kitti..angane kootiyal mathiyallo .
> Illenkil BTR Rajamanikyathekkal valiya hit ennu kottendi varille WW


athanallo ippolathe oru trend..... 50 crore club, 75 crore club, 100 crore club angane okke aanallo... 

 :Laughing:  :Laughing:  :Laughing:

----------


## bilal john

> athentha grosser ennu parayunne ? njan total business aanu udheshichathu.... ettavum kooduthal ethanu ?


New Delhi,aavanaazhi,cbi,amaram,the king,hitler,maanikyam pazhassi thudangiya padangal okke ithinekkaal orupaadu valiya hit aanu.s o biggest hit is not the correct term

----------


## Rajamaanikyam

Oru Vadakkan Veeragadha, Kottayam Kunjachan, Samrajyam, Kauravar etc.. koode

----------


## Manikuttan777

> Oru 3 centeril 100 days koodi aayal kidu..


Evideyelum 100 days odaan chance undo?? :-/ any chance??

----------


## Manikuttan777

Ethra collection kitiyennu paranjalum oru cinema 100 divasam odi enu parayunnathu oru ghum aanu!!  :Smile:

----------


## Rajamaanikyam

TGF odicha sthithikku ithum odikkendathaanu... Aadhiyokke 100th day celebration nadathiyathalle..

----------


## Manikuttan777

> TGF odicha sthithikku ithum odikkendathaanu... Aadhiyokke 100th day celebration nadathiyathalle..


Aadhi oke sherikum 100 odiyo??? :/

----------


## wayanadan

> Oru 3 centeril 100 days koodi aayal kidu..


നടക്കാത്ത കാര്യം

----------


## wayanadan

മൾട്ടിയിൽ ഒരു ഷോ മാത്രം!!!

----------


## Sidharthan

> Sidharthan kurukkale kandillallo.. hi hi..
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


Ivde unde mashe🙂

Sent from my Lenovo A7020a48 using Tapatalk

----------


## Sidharthan

> Ippozhum ivide lal fans okke undu. Kandan, sathan, banglu, ballu, renjuuss, perumthachan, udaipu, plk, cinemalover, hari koodathe oru paadu lal ine ishtapedunnavar, athikam ippo active allathavar okke undu.
> 
> Pinne avan udhesicha 2 per 2vchoriyanmaar aanu. Avante parathiyum athaanu choriya n lal fans illa ennu.
> 
> Sathyamaanu choriyamaar okke swantham veedu vachu avide kuthi irunnu choriyunnu.


Obviously Njanum shivankuttyum aarikumallo...


Sent from my Lenovo A7020a48 using Tapatalk

----------


## ALEXI



----------


## Manoj

ഒടുവിൽ correct collection vannalle, regular show kittiyirunnel 80 easy aayi varendathayirinnu

----------


## classic

75 ലക്ഷം  :Clap:  നിപ്പ വൈറസിനോടും പേമാരിയോടും വേൾഡ് കപ്പിനോടും പൊരുതി നേടിയ വിജയം.. ഇതൊന്നുമില്ലേൽ ഇപ്പോൾ 1 കോടി കടന്നേനെ..

 :Band: 

MM thettu thiruthiyath chilarude ore oru pidivalliyum nashippichu 😂




>

----------


## classic

Ningal ivide ille? Achootty paranjath ivide illatha 2 pere kurichalle?

Jagathy in CID Moosa.. 😁




> Obviously Njanum shivankuttyum aarikumallo...
> 
> 
> Sent from my Lenovo A7020a48 using Tapatalk

----------


## King Amal

Metrok thett pattiyatha aadyam enn appzhe paranjatha..  😁😁

----------


## King Amal

Total Rs. 75,78,807.. 💃💃💃💃



> 75 ലക്ഷം  നിപ്പ വൈറസിനോടും പേമാരിയോടും വേൾഡ് കപ്പിനോടും പൊരുതി നേടിയ വിജയം.. ഇതൊന്നുമില്ലേൽ ഇപ്പോൾ 1 കോടി കടന്നേനെ..
> 
> 
> 
> MM thettu thiruthiyath chilarude ore oru pidivalliyum nashippichu 😂

----------


## wayanadan

> 


*regal  collection ethra varum ?/*

----------


## jumail pala

> 



sree net anu koduthirikkunathu gross 26+ undu kairali same 2.6+ undu regal 17+

----------


## Rajamaanikyam

> Aadhi oke sherikum 100 odiyo??? :/


Odiyo ennariyilla bhai.. But 100 days Celebration nadathiyirunnu..

----------


## Veiwer11

> sree net anu koduthirikkunathu gross 26+ undu kairali same 2.6+ undu regal 17+


So total 96 lakhs + 
sreeyil 2 shows vech oru 2 weeks kude continue chethaal kollamaayirunnu

----------


## Rajamaanikyam

> So total 96 lakhs + 
> sreeyil 2 shows vech oru 2 weeks kude continue chethaal kollamaayirunnu


Chilappol pala centers ilum return adippikkan chance undu.. Ithra valiya oru Blockbuster nu 100 days il kuranjenthu aakhosham...

----------


## Veiwer11

> Chilappol pala centers ilum return adippikkan chance undu.. Ithra valiya oru Blockbuster nu 100 days il kuranjenthu aakhosham...


PVR , Aries Or MOT Pinne okke 1 Show Vech 100 Adikkatte

Happy with the Success

----------


## Veiwer11

*Highest Grosser of 2018

Highest Grosser of Mammokkaa*

----------


## Deewana

Ha ha ha  :Ennekollu: 


> Bangalore & GCC towards 42 days!!!


Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk

----------


## Deewana

> Ellam kondum sampthripthi thann oru mammootty movie for fans........
> 
> 
> 50 cr collection and 16k theatre run..........kidilolkidilam...........
> 
> superb performance and nice movie....................nalla familu supportum kitti.
> 
> athum..........ettavum moam seasonil irangiyittum...............
> 
> ABRAHAM......................perfect BB.


Pinnallaaaaa  :Clap: 

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk

----------


## Deewana

> Biggest Hit Mammooka ethanu 
> 
> TGF or Abraham?


Abraham easily  :1st: 

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk

----------


## Deewana

> Undoubtedly Abhraham is ahead of TGF.
> Btw biggest hit correct usage alla. Biggest grosser aanu correct


Yes 😁😁😁😁😁😁😁

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk

----------


## Deewana

> 75 ലക്ഷം  നിപ്പ വൈറസിനോടും പേമാരിയോടും വേൾഡ് കപ്പിനോടും പൊരുതി നേടിയ വിജയം.. ഇതൊന്നുമില്ലേൽ ഇപ്പോൾ 1 കോടി കടന്നേനെ..
> 
> 
> 
> MM thettu thiruthiyath chilarude ore oru pidivalliyum nashippichu 😂


 :Clap:  :Clap: 

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk

----------


## wayanadan

*kairaliyile 1 show evening aayirunnel nannaayene*

----------


## frincekjoseph

Multiplex collections evide edunnille ippol...............

----------


## frincekjoseph

Itrem naalu thalliparanja aalukal oru kuttanadan Teaser vannaopl Deriikine upekshichu angottu poyi....................

Njan illee...........  :Vandivittu:

----------


## Veiwer11

> Multiplex collections evide edunnille ippol...............



Multi 1.13Cr Aaayi

ippo 1 Show Alle Ullu By Sunday / sat.. 1.14 aakum

----------


## Antonio

> Itrem naalu thalliparanja aalukal oru kuttanadan Teaser vannaopl Deriikine upekshichu angottu poyi....................
> 
> Njan illee...........


Athippooo
Athum mmade ikka allee..
Peranbu aanu ettom active thread...
Abraham achieved great success..
Ini nammal Adutha aalukale nokkanam

NB: njan blog ne ithuvare thalli paranjittilla...

----------


## Antonio

> Odiyo ennariyilla bhai.. But 100 days Celebration nadathiyirunnu..


Nowhere 100days run I think..
Athippo MVT 100 days celebration nadathiyille??
Ariyilla, evidelum ippo 100 days Odiyoo ennu..
Poster for 100 days oru 80 days aakumbolee varumallo ippo..

----------


## Antonio

> Chilappol pala centers ilum return adippikkan chance undu.. Ithra valiya oru Blockbuster nu 100 days il kuranjenthu aakhosham...


100 days vare nammalk run kittum ennu nokkanda...75 -80 vare pokum..

----------


## ACHOOTTY

> Nowhere 100days run I think..
> Athippo MVT 100 days celebration nadathiyille??
> Ariyilla, evidelum ippo 100 days Odiyoo ennu..
> Poster for 100 days oru 80 days aakumbolee varumallo ippo..


100 days celebration ennathu cinema irangiyathinte 100 th day aagoshikkunnu. Aa samayam padam ethelum centre il odiyaalum B or C agosham nadatharundu. 100 day oru theatre il  odanam ennilla. Athu oru padathinte vijayagisham 100 th day nadathunnu enne ullu. With a poster.

Pandum pala hit cinemakalum 100 day theatreil odathe agosham 100 th day nadatharundu. Palappizhum B,C centresil padam rls cheyyumbol 100 inte poster okke aanu kaanuka. Athu aa small centresil padathinte vijayam ariyikkanulla promotionte koode bagam aanu.

Athu pole ethelum centreil come back kondu vannu hit movies 100 poster vachu agoshikkunna paripadiyum undu. Ithokke vijaya chithrangal aanennu mathram.

Ippo ithilonnum valiya karyamilla wide rls vanna sesham. Palappizhum agosham 2 week kazhinju thanne nadakkunna sthithi aanu. 

Pranchi 3 idathi 100 day odi ennu vachu aarelum athinte collection compare cheyyuvo. Illa.

Pinne ivide thanne pala padathinteyum pandathe 100 day posters kandittundu athokke BB aanennu sthapikkan kondu vannu idunna kaanam without theatre slip.
Athokke annu kaalathu B,C centresil vanna posters aanu.

----------


## roshy

calicut metro clollection vannille?

----------


## Iyyer The Great

> calicut metro clollection vannille?

----------


## Kaliyarmadam Giri

> 100 days celebration ennathu cinema irangiyathinte 100 th day aagoshikkunnu. Aa samayam padam ethelum centre il odiyaalum B or C agosham nadatharundu. 100 day oru theatre il  odanam ennilla. Athu oru padathinte vijayagisham 100 th day nadathunnu enne ullu. With a poster.
> 
> Pandum pala hit cinemakalum 100 day theatreil odathe agosham 100 th day nadatharundu. Palappizhum B,C centresil padam rls cheyyumbol 100 inte poster okke aanu kaanuka. Athu aa small centresil padathinte vijayam ariyikkanulla promotionte koode bagam aanu.
> 
> Athu pole ethelum centreil come back kondu vannu hit movies 100 poster vachu agoshikkunna paripadiyum undu. Ithokke vijaya chithrangal aanennu mathram.
> 
> Ippo ithilonnum valiya karyamilla wide rls vanna sesham. Palappizhum agosham 2 week kazhinju thanne nadakkunna sthithi aanu. 
> 
> Pranchi 3 idathi 100 day odi ennu vachu aarelum athinte collection compare cheyyuvo. Illa.
> ...


100% Correct.....

----------


## Manikuttan777

75th day il joby collection purathu vidumennu ketallo...ullathano??

----------


## Antonio

> 75th day il joby collection purathu vidumennu ketallo...ullathano??


Hmmm.. kettittund kettittund..
50days muthal kettathaa

----------


## Tigerbasskool

> Biggest Hit Mammooka ethanu 
> 
> TGF or Abraham?


athu enthu chodhyam aanu mashee? 

Abraham Total Business 60 CR 

TGF Total Business 50 CR +

nalle difference undu

----------


## Kattippalli Pappan

> Ippozhum ivide lal fans okke undu. Kandan, sathan, banglu, ballu, renjuuss, perumthachan, udaipu, plk, cinemalover, hari koodathe oru paadu lal ine ishtapedunnavar, athikam ippo active allathavar okke undu.
> 
> Pinne avan udhesicha 2 per 2vchoriyanmaar aanu. Avante parathiyum athaanu choriya n lal fans illa ennu.
> 
> Sathyamaanu choriyamaar okke swantham veedu vachu avide kuthi irunnu choriyunnu.


Ividyulla mam fansite list tharumo?

----------


## Tigerbasskool

> Ividyulla mam fansite list tharumo?


30-35 peru kaanum enthaylum ...mika verum ipol active allaa

----------


## Tigerbasskool

> Ividyulla mam fansite list tharumo?


http://www.forumkeralam.in/forum/memberlist.php

ee link il nokikkooo

page 1 il thanne 11 mam fans undu  :Laughing:  
but active mam fans ipol fk il 30 il thazhee kaanullu i guess  :Thinking:

----------


## perumal

> 75 ലക്ഷം  നിപ്പ വൈറസിനോടും പേമാരിയോടും വേൾഡ് കപ്പിനോടും പൊരുതി നേടിയ വിജയം.. ഇതൊന്നുമില്ലേൽ ഇപ്പോൾ 1 കോടി കടന്നേനെ..
> 
> 
> 
> MM thettu thiruthiyath chilarude ore oru pidivalliyum nashippichu 😂


Kidu  :Drum:

----------


## roshy

> Kidu


റീഗൽ ഉൾപ്പടെ one cr cross ചെയ്*തോ ?

----------


## Veiwer11

> റീഗൽ ഉൾപ്പടെ one cr cross ചെയ്*തോ ?


96Laksh aayi.. 
Total

----------


## ACHOOTTY

> 96Laksh aayi.. 
> Total


Kure koora padam kondu vannu kairali / sree yil ittu. Pala padavum sh polum nadakkunnundo aavo? Sree yil maryadhakku RS ittirunnel 1 cr ippo thanne adichene.

----------


## Veiwer11

> Kure koora padam kondu vannu kairali / sree yil ittu. Pala padavum sh polum nadakkunnundo aavo? Sree yil maryadhakku RS ittirunnel 1 cr ippo thanne adichene.


yes
Sreeyil LAst week RS kalicha Padathin 80K Only
Ith Kairali Weekend 2 Shows & wekdays 3Shows Vech 2.6Lakhs
EE Week Sreeyil 3Shows Kodukkammayirunnu

----------


## Rajamaanikyam

> 100 days vare nammalk run kittum ennu nokkanda...75 -80 vare pokum..


Nokkam bhai.. Njan kurachu returns expect cheyyunnu...

----------


## King Amal

👍

Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk

----------


## King Amal

> 


Bomb kadha 7 lac from 7 days.. 
Neerali 9 lac final run.. 
Ithanalle aa Minute diff.. 😁

Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk

----------


## Neerali

> Bomb kadha 7 lac from 7 days.. 
> Neerali 9 lac final run.. 
> Ithanalle aa Minute diff.. 😁
> 
> Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk


Mammookka ye Vishu Unnikrishnan aayi compare cheythatvar okke ippo evidayaano ntho....

----------


## Manoj

> 👍
> 
> Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk


Carnival 2 cr aayalle, 7 th week status ozhike baakiyellaam adipoli aayi ithuvare..

----------


## shakeer

Multy etra ayi

----------


## Rajamaanikyam

> 👍
> 
> Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk


Tracked ilum blockbuster...

----------


## ikka

> Multy etra ayi


1.135Cr from multies

----------


## ikka

> Carnival 2 cr aayalle, 7 th week status ozhike baakiyellaam adipoli aayi ithuvare..


Yes...2Cr from 1650+ Shows In 43 Days!!

----------


## Rangeela

> Yes...2Cr from 1650+ Shows In 43 Days!!


Great......

----------


## King Amal

🤘

Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk

----------


## Antonio

> 🤘
> 
> Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk


Padam Kalabhavan il alle

----------


## wayanadan

> Mammookka ye Vishu Unnikrishnan aayi compare cheythatvar okke ippo evidayaano ntho....


അതേത് ഉണ്ണി കൃഷണൻ

----------


## roshy

> അതേത് ഉണ്ണി കൃഷണൻ


aaa .................

----------


## ikka

South Indian Box Office
South Indian Box Office
@Mollywood8787
?
5h
#Odiyan Hindi Dubbing Rights Sold For A Whopping ₹2.35cr

Highest For A Mollywood Movie

Previous Best

#AbrahaminteSanthathikal ₹1.95 Cr
#MasterPiece ₹1.25 Cr
#Villain ₹1 Cr

----------


## Iyyer The Great

> South Indian Box Office
> South Indian Box Office
> @Mollywood8787
> ?
> 5h
> #Odiyan Hindi Dubbing Rights Sold For A Whopping ₹2.35cr
> 
> Highest For A Mollywood Movie
> 
> ...


AS MP okke ithra undo..kidu aanallo...budget vechu nokkumbo great source of revenue....

----------


## bellari

> AS MP okke ithra undo..kidu aanallo...budget vechu nokkumbo great source of revenue....


Ee pokkanel 75 cr business nadannathayi joby mikkavarum diclaire cheyum

----------


## Rajamaanikyam

> Ee pokkanel 75 cr business nadannathayi joby mikkavarum diclaire cheyum


ABS releasinu munpu thanne profitable venture ayirunnu thru all sorts of rights... So final count could be close to that...

----------


## Veiwer11

> South Indian Box Office
> South Indian Box Office
> @Mollywood8787
> ?
> 5h
> #Odiyan Hindi Dubbing Rights Sold For A Whopping ₹2.35cr
> 
> Highest For A Mollywood Movie
> 
> ...


JobyK Lottery anello
Oru 12Cr Profit Okke vannu kaanumallo

----------


## Veiwer11

Except @mammukka Movies 99% Mollywood Overseas Rights Are Outright Currently Only @mammukka Movies Selling On Share Basis




Ithu sheriyaanenkil kidu aan

----------


## wayanadan



----------


## shakeer

PVR 4.50 pm filling fast sure housefull

----------


## Deewana

> 30-35 peru kaanum enthaylum ...mika verum ipol active allaa


Athe....


FK Legends onnum ipo active Alla 😁

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk

----------


## Deewana

> 👍
> 
> Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk


 :Hoennekollu: 

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk

----------


## kannan

> 100 days celebration ennathu cinema irangiyathinte 100 th day aagoshikkunnu. Aa samayam padam ethelum centre il odiyaalum B or C agosham nadatharundu. 100 day oru theatre il  odanam ennilla. Athu oru padathinte vijayagisham 100 th day nadathunnu enne ullu. With a poster.
> 
> Pandum pala hit cinemakalum 100 day theatreil odathe agosham 100 th day nadatharundu. Palappizhum B,C centresil padam rls cheyyumbol 100 inte poster okke aanu kaanuka. Athu aa small centresil padathinte vijayam ariyikkanulla promotionte koode bagam aanu.
> 
> Athu pole ethelum centreil come back kondu vannu hit movies 100 poster vachu agoshikkunna paripadiyum undu. Ithokke vijaya chithrangal aanennu mathram.
> 
> Ippo ithilonnum valiya karyamilla wide rls vanna sesham. Palappizhum agosham 2 week kazhinju thanne nadakkunna sthithi aanu. 
> 
> Pranchi 3 idathi 100 day odi ennu vachu aarelum athinte collection compare cheyyuvo. Illa.
> ...


100 & 100+ days  rls centreil continous run cheytha cinemakalum undu . . pandu . . onnalla dozen kanakkinundu 

  Innu wide rls nte ikkaalathu athil kaaryamilla . . Nowadays . .Gross & Showcount matters

----------


## Tigerbasskool

> 100 & 100+ days  rls centreil continous run cheytha cinemakalum undu . . pandu . . onnalla dozen kanakkinundu 
> 
>   Innu wide rls nte ikkaalathu athil kaaryamilla . . Nowadays . .Gross & Showcount matters


but showcountil karyam illaa ennu theliychelloo especially lal movies..flop aaya villain and disaster neerali okee valipichethu ningal kandilleee so distributor hold undengil etree divasam venemengilum otikaam paisa koduthu ithu okee ellaverkum ipol mansalaayi so showcountil karyam illaa

----------


## Akhil krishnan

PVR Lulu 4.50 PM Show





Sent from my ZUK Z1 using Tapatalk

----------


## shakeer

Sl cinema 4.45pm filling fast

----------


## shakeer

PVR 4.5pm housefull on 42 Nd day Great going

----------


## Devarajan Master

> South Indian Box Office
> South Indian Box Office
> @Mollywood8787
> ?
> 5h
> #Odiyan Hindi Dubbing Rights Sold For A Whopping ₹2.35cr👌👏
> 
> Highest For A Mollywood Movie
> 
> ...


Odiyan Hindi kaanunnavar aarayirikkum?
Malayalathil polum outdated aaya oru backdrop alle?

----------


## Antonio

> Odiyan Hindi kaanunnavar aarayirikkum?
> Malayalathil polum outdated aaya oru backdrop alle?


Fans of old period type action movies..

----------


## Devarajan Master

> Fans of old period type.action movies..


Manthravadam enghineyanu action aakunnathu?

----------


## moovybuf

> Odiyan Hindi kaanunnavar aarayirikkum?
> Malayalathil polum outdated aaya oru backdrop alle?


robinhood model charcater alle.... presentation, packaging aanu important.. click aayaal nannaayi odum.. aalenkilum 150 kodi edukkum  :Laughing:

----------


## kannan

> Odiyan Hindi kaanunnavar aarayirikkum?
> Malayalathil polum outdated aaya oru backdrop alle?


Maashum aksharangale neelayilchalicho ?  :Engane:

----------


## Akhil krishnan

Sent from my LLD-AL10 using Tapatalk

----------


## K K R

Drishyam beat cheytho??  :Ho:

----------


## Akhil krishnan

> Drishyam beat cheytho??


Total Business Wise Beat Cheythitundavum Ennu Thonunu..But I Dont Think Thats The Case.... Adutha Fan Fight Nu Ulla Vakup Aayitund.. 

Sent from my LLD-AL10 using Tapatalk

----------


## Abin thomas

> Total Business Wise Beat Cheythitundavum Ennu Thonunu..But I Dont Think Thats The Case.... Adutha Fan Fight Nu Ulla Vakup Aayitund.. 
> 
> Sent from my LLD-AL10 using Tapatalk


Cltn paranjulla fight njn nirthy.abraham padam ishtapettu.blockbusterum ayi.athu mathy.

----------


## Akhil krishnan

> Cltn paranjulla fight njn nirthy.abraham padam ishtapettu.blockbusterum ayi.athu mathy.


Atre Ullu...Not At All Bothered About Collections.. 

Sent from my LLD-AL10 using Tapatalk

----------


## Ravi

*Trivandrum-Multiplex collection on 29th July*
Ariesplex : 16,020/=
MOT Carnival : 26,190/=
*TOTAL : 42,220/=*

----------


## Abin thomas

> Atre Ullu...Not At All Bothered About Collections.. 
> 
> Sent from my LLD-AL10 using Tapatalk


Ys bro.oru prayoganavumillathe chumma energy waste cheyam.athu thanne ee cltn tharkam.

----------


## Sidharthan

> Sent from my LLD-AL10 using Tapatalk


Adipoli...onum parayaan ilaa👏👏

Sent from my Lenovo A7020a48 using Tapatalk

----------


## Antonio

Collection njan vittu...vayyaathayi...kettum kandum...
Joby ippo Malayalacinemayude charithrathile vanchakan aayekkumo...

----------


## shivankuty

> Sent from my LLD-AL10 using Tapatalk


Kiduve.....

----------


## Mike

oru figure paranjal ithilum nannayene. 

ithippo fight nu ulla vaka avar thanne parayukayum cheythu ennittu paraya to avoid clashes ennu  :Doh: 




> Adipoli...onum parayaan ilaa
> 
> Sent from my Lenovo A7020a48 using Tapatalk

----------


## shivankuty

> Total Business Wise Beat Cheythitundavum Ennu Thonunu..But I Dont Think Thats The Case.... Adutha Fan Fight Nu Ulla Vakup Aayitund.. 
> 
> Sent from my LLD-AL10 using Tapatalk


Total budsness evdnu break cheyyana bhai...ww gross nokyal puliku thazhe premam varum...ath kazhnj drshym moideen banglre days etc...

----------


## Akhil krishnan

> Total budsness evdnu break cheyyana bhai...ww gross nokyal puliku thazhe premam varum...ath kazhnj drshym moideen banglre days etc...


athu thanne alle bhai njanum paranjne I DONT THINK THATS THE CASE ennu... drishyam onnum break cheythitilla... a karyathil i dont have any second thoughts.. 

Sent from my LLD-AL10 using Tapatalk

----------


## Akhil krishnan

> oru figure paranjal ithilum nannayene. 
> 
> ithippo fight nu ulla vaka avar thanne parayukayum cheythu ennittu paraya to avoid clashes ennu


Satyam.... Ini 1 Week Nu Ullath Aayitundu.. 

Sent from my LLD-AL10 using Tapatalk

----------


## shivankuty

> Satyam.... Ini 1 Week Nu Ullath Aayitundu.. 
> 
> Sent from my LLD-AL10 using Tapatalk


Ivde fanfightnonm varnla bro...oppam 75cr ennoke parynvr(official aayi ath polum vanitla...) ithoke ortha mathi...lal side matramanu thallal ennu ini aarum paryillalo...tgf,mp & now this...

----------


## moovybuf

> Ivde fanfightnonm varnla bro...oppam 75cr ennoke parynvr(official aayi ath polum vanitla...) ithoke ortha mathi...lal side matramanu thallal ennu ini aarum paryillalo...tgf,mp & now this...


LAL padangalude thallu thudangeet kure aayi bhai..

----------


## Antonio

Joby paranjath be onnu thirinju chinthichal thanne adiyakum...Abraham nte munnileee Pulimurugan ullo ennu..appolum prashnam aayi...
Appo Puli Abraham nte thottu munpil ullo ennano Abraham Puli yude thottu pinnil ennano ??

----------


## saamy

Joby :Laughing:  :Laughing:  cllxn rprt idum idumenu paranjapol ingane vicharichila  :Laughing:  nalla onnantharam bb arunu athinte kude vila kalayuna pani ayi..ee duranthathe oke engane ikka sahikuno

----------


## moovybuf

fan fight okeyaano ippo producers association mukya charcha vishayam.. :Laughing:

----------


## Abin thomas

> Joby paranjath be onnu thirinju chinthichal thanne adiyakum...Abraham nte munnileee Pulimurugan ullo ennu..appolum prashnam aayi...
> Appo Puli Abraham nte thottu munpil ullo ennano Abraham Puli yude thottu pinnil ennano ??


Oru 4inch difference und.  :Laughing:

----------


## Antonio

> Ivde fanfightnonm varnla bro...oppam 75cr ennoke parynvr(official aayi ath polum vanitla...) ithoke ortha mathi...lal side matramanu thallal ennu ini aarum paryillalo...tgf,mp & now this...


Tomichan parayumbolum Joby paranjappolum njan viswasichittilla

----------


## HariGopal

> Ivde fanfightnonm varnla bro...oppam 75cr ennoke parynvr(official aayi ath polum vanitla...) ithoke ortha mathi...lal side matramanu thallal ennu ini aarum paryillalo...tgf,mp & now this...


marpappayil dharmajan parayunna dialogue - randum koode orumich venda  :Very Happy:

----------


## Abin thomas

> Joby cllxn rprt idum idumenu paranjapol ingane vicharichila  nalla onnantharam bb arunu athinte kude vila kalayuna pani ayi..ee duranthathe oke engane ikka sahikuno


Athinu normal audience cltn nokuo.ellam oru business alle.

----------


## saamy

> fan fight okeyaano ippo producers association mukya charcha vishayam..


Valya manasula prodcr anu fight chyathirikan cllctn parayila  :Laughing:  pakshe everest thallal thalli theram

----------


## classic

May be he is talking about the total amount reported at Producters Association.

Allel pinne PA il thanne ithoru vallya issue aaville?

----------


## classic

Drishyam aano Premam aano kooduthal collect cheythath?

----------


## K K R

Atleast Premam/ENM nte kerala gross beat cheytho ithu?

----------


## Akhil krishnan

> Ivde fanfightnonm varnla bro...oppam 75cr ennoke parynvr(official aayi ath polum vanitla...) ithoke ortha mathi...lal side matramanu thallal ennu ini aarum paryillalo...tgf,mp & now this...


Thallal okke ipo Oru routine affair alle... Athil onnum Oru karyavum illa Bhai..as a fan padam Nannayal matram mathi ..aalukale kondu mosham parayipikaruth..box officil nalla vijayam nediyal double happy...atre ullu...

Sent from my ZUK Z1 using Tapatalk

----------


## Abin thomas

Innoru 100 page mariyum  :Laughing: 

Apo nadakate bye bye

----------


## shivankuty

> Drishyam aano Premam aano kooduthal collect cheythath?


Kerala drshym...ww premam

----------


## classic

Ithini thallayalum news sites report cheyyum.. Common man vishwasikkum..

Oppam 75cr ennokke paranja pole..




> Atleast Premam/ENM nte kerala gross beat cheytho ithu?

----------


## classic

Please disclose the figure (only if its official)..




> Kerala drshym...ww premam

----------


## saamy

> Atleast Premam/ENM nte kerala gross beat cheytho ithu?


Top 10il undakum..50c oke paranjalum believable.arunu business vech ith padathinte vila kalanju..real Bb ayirunu after pokiriraja

----------


## shivankuty

> Ithini thallayalum news sites report cheyyum.. Common man vishwasikkum..
> 
> Oppam 75cr ennokke paranja pole..


Oppam 75cr ennu paryathe...producerde bhagathu ninnu angne onnu vanitla...not even a poster...chila fake paranjtndvm...but thallal ennu parymbo dat should be com from official side...oppam 50cr poster matre vanitullu

----------


## Kattippalli Pappan

> Atleast Premam/ENM nte kerala gross beat cheytho ithu?


Premam /ENM ennivayude collection onnum ithinu
Kittihittilla

----------


## shivankuty

> Please disclose the figure (only if its official)..


Official aayi onnum vanitla..randinum oru 50cr und..but in kerala drshym has around 17cr share...premam around 16 or 16.5...ww nalla diff und...gcc & roi okke premam much better aayrnu

----------


## Jay Jay

nice ayitu play cheythu...ithu vere otta collection um official ayi pulli paranjila...so etra  total buisness enu avarku alathe aarkum ariyila..
Pulimurugan nu thazhe ennu paranjal epo ondayiruna second place ine kadathi ennu venam guess cheyan...

----------


## K K R

> Official aayi onnum vanitla..randinum oru 50cr und..but in kerala drshym has around 17cr share...premam around 16 or 16.5...ww nalla diff und...gcc & roi okke premam much better aayrnu


Premam oru sambhavam thanne ayrnnu alle.  :Clap:

----------


## Jay Jay

Drishyathinte onnum sherikolla fig arku ariyam...one year of run kazhinu veendum kootiya producers oke alle..so onnum viswasikan pattila in name of numbers..

----------


## shivankuty

> Premam oru sambhavam thanne ayrnnu alle.


Leak aayilarnel first 100cr edknda item aayrnu...

----------


## Kattippalli Pappan

Official ayi announce cheythal believe  cheyyendi varum
Like puli. Puliyude collectionil thalliyadu vechunokkumbol
Randum oppathinoppam varum..

----------


## classic

Oppam 75c enn credible aaya newspapers il polum vannath kandathayi orkkunnu.. appol producer purath vittathalle ath?




> Oppam 75cr ennu paryathe...producerde bhagathu ninnu angne onnu vanitla...not even a poster...chila fake paranjtndvm...but thallal ennu parymbo dat should be com from official side...oppam 50cr poster matre vanitullu

----------


## Kattippalli Pappan

> Premam oru sambhavam thanne ayrnnu alle.


Pinnallathe...

----------


## shivankuty

> Oppam 75c enn credible aaya newspapers il polum vannath kandathayi orkkunnu.. appol producer purath vittathalle ath?


Nop..angne vittirunenkl avr defntly oru poster adichirkyenae...

----------


## shivankuty

> Official ayi announce cheythal believe  cheyyendi varum
> Like puli. Puliyude collectionil thalliyadu vechunokkumbol
> Randum oppathinoppam varum..


Athngna oppathinoppam varne?? Can u explain it...

----------


## classic

Enikk thonnunnu Joby paranjath PA data vechanenn.

Total admit vech nokkumpo ee padam last 10 years eduth nokkiyalum top 10 le varulloo..

But collection wise may be there is a chance.. but still I don't believe it.. Carnival il second aayath thanne enikk albhutham aayirunnu.. Ath tracked aayath kond vishwasichu..




> nice ayitu play cheythu...ithu vere otta collection um official ayi pulli paranjila...so etra  total buisness enu avarku alathe aarkum ariyila..
> Pulimurugan nu thazhe ennu paranjal epo ondayiruna second place ine kadathi ennu venam guess cheyan...

----------


## classic

Nirbandhamillallo.. Ente ormayil Manorama yilokke aa  news undayirunnu.. official source allathe avar ath kodukkillallo..




> Nop..angne vittirunenkl avr defntly oru poster adichirkyenae...

----------


## K K R

All major trackers in twitters kaliyaaki already post ittitund..

----------


## classic

Ee trackers enn parayunnath fake collection report cheyyunna team thanne Alle?  :Laughing: 




> All major trackers in twitters kaliyaaki already post ittitund..

----------


## Akhil krishnan

> All major trackers in twitters kaliyaaki already post ittitund..


so called TRACKERS ennu parayunath aavum nallath... pinne ithokke usual karyangal alle...ikka film aavumbol report cheyunathinte speed koodum...edaki edaki report cheythu kondu irikukayum cheyum..

----------


## Kattippalli Pappan

> All major trackers in twitters kaliyaaki already post ittitund..


Producer alle paranje. Avarkku pinne enthu cheyyam pattum.

----------


## bellari

Evide ippol pala ikkafansintem mugam moodi azhijhu veezhum ...Puli 150 cr business cheythal ithinu 75 cr business kitti kaanille .. Collection chilappol 5 6 filmsinte thaazhe aayirikkum ..Ennal abraham total business definitely 75 kitti 
Kaanum ..
Enthaayaalum common peoples nu ini 
Abraham puli murugan thazhe 2nd place il varum ..

----------


## bellari

Iniyippol ikka fansinte bashayil parayukayanenkil puli murugan daa maathram ullu pottikkan.

----------


## shivankuty

> Evide ippol pala ikkafansintem mugam moodi azhijhu veezhum ...Puli 150 cr business cheythal ithinu 75 cr business kitti kaanille .. Collection chilappol 5 6 filmsinte thaazhe aayirikkum ..Ennal abraham total business definitely 75 kitti 
> Kaanum ..
> Enthaayaalum common peoples nu ini 
> Abraham puli murugan thazhe 2nd place il varum ..


Angne aanenkil puliku thazhe ramleela vannenae...athnm und oru 80cr offcl poster

----------


## bellari

> Angne aanenkil puliku thazhe ramleela vannenae...athnm und oru 80cr offcl poster


Sory bro producer 2nd biggest hit announce 
Cheythille naghal fans endhu cheyyana ..
Nanghalkku venda .. Venamenkil oppam eduthotte.

----------


## bellari

Joby chytha cheyth oru onnonnara cheythaayi poyi ikka fans polum pretheeshichilla ..

----------


## jayan143

> 


Ithu evideyanu?

----------


## Akhil krishnan

> Ithu evideyanu?


oman

Sent from my LLD-AL10 using Tapatalk

----------


## bellari

Joby thalliyathu aanu ennu namukku FK yil ulla kurachu perkku ariyaam ..Ennal commen movie lovers ithupole Ulla hyped collection vishwasikkunnavar aanu 
Ente friends circlil ulla 100% friendsum ithokke vishwasikkunnavar aanu .

----------


## classic

Yes, common people believed that PM got 150cr and Oppam 75cr..

Ithini second aayenn parayum..




> Joby thalliyathu aanu ennu namukku FK yil ulla kurachu perkku ariyaam ..Ennal commen movie lovers ithupole Ulla hyped collection vishwasikkunnavar aanu 
> Ente friends circlil ulla 100% friendsum ithokke vishwasikkunnavar aanu .

----------


## Young Mega Star

Etho page endelum mandatharam ezhuthiyenu paranju athoke viswasikenda karyamundo.

----------


## Kattippalli Pappan

> Evide ippol pala ikkafansintem mugam moodi azhijhu veezhum ...Puli 150 cr business cheythal ithinu 75 cr business kitti kaanille .. Collection chilappol 5 6 filmsinte thaazhe aayirikkum ..Ennal abraham total business definitely 75 kitti 
> Kaanum ..
> Enthaayaalum common peoples nu ini 
> Abraham puli murugan thazhe 2nd place il varum ..


Athu thanneya parayunnadu. Puli athinte budget pattiya figure thalli.AS ithinte budgetu kanakakki thalli

Ini enthuparayana.

----------


## bellari

> Etho page endelum mandatharam ezhuthiyenu paranju athoke viswasikenda karyamundo.


Nammal fk yil ullavar vishwasikanda pothujanam paavam avar vishwasichotte ..
Avare kondu vishwasippikathe irikkaan nammal FK kar sadhikilla

----------


## Young Mega Star

Joby vittanu thanano ith.. ? Atho aa page handle cheyuna ethelum fan ano?

----------


## Abin thomas

> Joby vittanu thanano ith.. ? Atho aa page handle cheyuna ethelum fan ano?


Enthelum atte.tomichan ramaleela 80cr itta pole oru item.

----------


## Antonio

Tomichan 2 thavana thalli...
Appo Joby orikka thalli..
Neutral fans nu ithu randum ok aanu..
Fans Adipidi koodattee...
Pinne Pulimurugan 100 crore..
Abraham 50-60 crore..
Ithinte edakk undayath okke verum thallalukal mathram anganeyum aayikkoode

----------


## Antonio

> Enthelum atte.tomichan ramaleela 80cr itta pole oru item.


Athre ullooo
Antonychante Aadhi 50 kwaadi flex um marannilla

----------


## The wrong one

Vendiyirunnilla...!!👎

Sent from my SM-T231 using Tapatalk

----------


## moovybuf

ippo thallunnathil aarum moshakaaralla....
pakshe ithaaru thudangi vechu enn maathram nokiyaa mathi...
ee paripaadi ini aduthengum nikkum ennum aarum karuthanda...
kochunniyum, odiyanum oke irangatte...appo kaanaam thallinte puthiya thalangal....

----------


## Abin thomas

> Vendiyirunnilla...!!👎
> 
> Sent from my SM-T231 using Tapatalk


Ikkayude pagil onnum allallo pinnentha.posterum illa.

----------


## Abin thomas

> ippo thallunnathil aarum moshakaaralla....
> pakshe ithaaru thudangi vechu enn maathram nokiyaa mathi...
> ee paripaadi ini aduthengum nikkum ennum aarum karuthanda...
> kochunniyum, odiyanum oke irangatte...appo kaanaam thallinte puthiya thalangal....


Producers figures idunnath fight undavan vendi thanneyanu.avarude padathinte name live ayit nilkanam.athu njn late ayita manasilakiye.annu njn nirthi ee cltn adi.niravadhi lalettan ikka padangalk PR work cheytha oralod samsarikan kazhinju.avidunnu enik vekthamayi bodhyamaya karyamanu.ramaleela also 80cr ennanu cltn ittath.ath dileep aya kond arum mind cheythilla.

----------


## Bhasker

Abraham World wide saadharana malayala cinema irangatha sthalangalil polum release aayittundu..Koodathe Ramleela,Premam,Drishyam ennivayekkal other language rights kittiyittundakum....So ellam koodi total business aayi nalloru amount Jobykku kittiyittundennullathil tharkamonnum undakan vazhiyilla....

----------


## Akhil krishnan

🙄😐




Sent from my LLD-AL10 using Tapatalk

----------


## classic

Athaanorashwasam..  :Laughing: 

Joby PA ye mention cheythulla post aayathinal PA 
data vechanu parayunnathanennanu enikk thonnunne.. Illel PA yil ithoru issue aaville?

Ith kuthippokkan aarelum Tomichane keri chori.. Ramaleela 80cr overtake cheyth Abraham second aayo enn..

Fans mathram thammiladichal porallo  :Laughing: 




> Ikkayude pagil onnum allallo pinnentha.posterum illa.

----------


## Abin thomas

> 🙄😐
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my LLD-AL10 using Tapatalk


TGF admin ithilum mass anu.alude chila prathyeka post und.silent killer item anu.ithu athu kandulla copy anu.enthyalum kollam troll.accepting it.

----------


## Akhil krishnan

> TGF admin ithilum mass anu.alude chila prathyeka post und.silent killer item anu.ithu athu kandulla copy anu.enthyalum kollam troll.accepting it.


yep.. me too.. 👍

Sent from my LLD-AL10 using Tapatalk

----------


## Abin thomas

> Athaanorashwasam.. 
> 
> Joby PA ye mention cheythulla post aayathinal PA 
> data vechanu parayunnathanennanu enikk thonnunne.. Illel PA yil ithoru issue aaville?
> 
> Ith kuthippokkan aarelum Tomichane keri chori.. Ramaleela 80cr overtake cheyth Abraham second aayo enn..
> 
> Fans mathram thammiladichal porallo


Njn arem choriyarilla tomichan sherikum ittatha ramaleela 80cr.poster vare irakiyirunnu.

----------


## Abin thomas

Abrahaminte santhathikal blockbuster anu.athil enik doubt onnumilla.nalla gambheera vijayam anu.Current trend anusarich producers inganathe post idunnath usual anu (ramaleela80cr poster eg).Abraham BB anu.but ee itta cltn as an ikka fan njn angeekarikunilla.ithu boosted figures anu.Mammootty official pagil varatha sthithik valiyoru fight ivide ozhivakavunnathanu.trolls venel ayiko.accept cheyan ready anu.parasparam negative ayit extreme level fight ozhivakuka.

----------


## bellari

> Abrahaminte santhathikal blockbuster anu.athil enik doubt onnumilla.nalla gambheera vijayam anu.Current trend anusarich producers inganathe post idunnath usual anu (ramaleela80cr poster eg).Abraham BB anu.but ee itta cltn as an ikka fan njn angeekarikunilla.ithu boosted figures anu.Mammootty official pagil varatha sthithik valiyoru fight ivide ozhivakavunnathanu.trolls venel ayiko.accept cheyan ready anu.parasparam negative ayit extreme level fight ozhivakuka.


Athinu mattavanmaarude podi polum illalo

----------


## Abin thomas

> Athinu mattavanmaarude podi polum illalo


Njn ellarodum koode paranjatha bhai.

----------


## Kattippalli Pappan

> ippo thallunnathil aarum moshakaaralla....
> pakshe ithaaru thudangi vechu enn maathram nokiyaa mathi...
> ee paripaadi ini aduthengum nikkum ennum aarum karuthanda...
> kochunniyum, odiyanum oke irangatte...appo kaanaam thallinte puthiya thalangal....


Complete release centresilum track cheyyan ulla system varunnadu vare ingane thallikondirikkum.
OPPAM thudangivechu ippol ABS il ethi nilkunnu. Ithokke release avunnadinu munne enganeyoru system vannirunnengil oru 100cr yo onnum malayalacinemayil
Varillayirunnu.
Ini endokke kanan kidakunnu
Kochunni
ODIYAN
Mamangam
Raja

----------


## Tigerbasskool

> Iniyippol ikka fansinte bashayil parayukayanenkil puli murugan daa maathram ullu pottikkan.


ithil unnum valiyaa karyam illaa...pulimurugan thanne 150 cr thalliyille thomichan ...athinnu 100 cr polum kadinittu illaa ennu manasaliyillee ipol 

Abraham is a Big hit movie ...enthaylum abraham is above bb oppam and bb mvt

----------


## Iyyer The Great

Nalla yamandan thallanenkilum ingane paranju oru poster koodi irakkiyaal public nu angane thanne aavum.. Pulimurugan 100/150 um Oppam 75um Ramaleela 80um aayathu pole Abraham 2nd highest grosser ennu public vichaarikkum.

Ethayalum ithu mosham pravanatha thanne..bollywoodil ulla pole genuine aayitt collection report kittaathadatholam kaalam onnumillathathu thanne aanu nallath..ee paripaadi avasanichaal kollaaam..

----------


## Kattippalli Pappan

> ithil unnum valiyaa karyam illaa...pulimurugan thanne 150 cr thalliyille thomichan ...athinnu 100 cr polum kadinittu illaa ennu manasaliyillee ipol 
> 
> Abraham is a Big hit movie ...enthaylum abraham is above bb oppam and bb mvt


Shariyayirikkum PM ayirikkum
THALLAL prasthanathine head.

----------


## HariGopal

> ithil unnum valiyaa karyam illaa...pulimurugan thanne 150 cr thalliyille thomichan ...athinnu 100 cr polum kadinittu illaa ennu manasaliyillee ipol 
> 
> Abraham is a Big hit movie ...enthaylum abraham is above bb oppam and bb mvt


ഇക്ക ഫാന്*സിനു പുലിക്ക് എത്ര വരെ കൊടുക്കാം? അറിയാന്* ഒരു കൌതുകം.  :Love:

----------


## bellari

> ഇക്ക ഫാന്*സിനു പുലിക്ക് എത്ര വരെ കൊടുക്കാം? അറിയാന്* ഒരു കൌതുകം.


Nighal 100 cr edutho pakshey naghalku 50 cr tharanam

----------


## shivankuty

> ithil unnum valiyaa karyam illaa...pulimurugan thanne 150 cr thalliyille thomichan ...athinnu 100 cr polum kadinittu illaa ennu manasaliyillee ipol 
> 
> Abraham is a Big hit movie ...enthaylum abraham is above bb oppam and bb mvt


Ee vayil ninnu thanne aanlo ravle abrhm 60cr ww ennu parnjath...namovakam

----------


## shivankuty

> Shariyayirikkum PM ayirikkum
> THALLAL prasthanathine head.


Than kure aaylo pm thalli thalli ennu parynu...athnte actual gross aryamo...athellam potte ee padathnu keralathl gross undnu aryamo?? Ee padam nedya grossnte minm 3 iratti track chytha sthalathellm pulik vanitund...puli 100 adchlnkl pine ee so calld bbs okke 15cr kanmo centre gross nkyal???

----------


## shivankuty

> ഇക്ക ഫാന്*സിനു പുലിക്ക് എത്ര വരെ കൊടുക്കാം? അറിയാന്* ഒരു കൌതുകം.


49.999 vare

----------


## Sidharthan

> Abrahaminte santhathikal blockbuster anu.athil enik doubt onnumilla.nalla gambheera vijayam anu.Current trend anusarich producers inganathe post idunnath usual anu (ramaleela80cr poster eg).Abraham BB anu.but ee itta cltn as an ikka fan njn angeekarikunilla.ithu boosted figures anu.Mammootty official pagil varatha sthithik valiyoru fight ivide ozhivakavunnathanu.trolls venel ayiko.accept cheyan ready anu.parasparam negative ayit extreme level fight ozhivakuka.


Aaru fight cheyaan varaan ivde?..achooty paranja varattuchoriyanmaril njanum shivankuttyum Alle epo va turakunate..njanum patye nirthua..nammalillee

Sent from my Lenovo A7020a48 using Tapatalk

----------


## Sidharthan

> ithil unnum valiyaa karyam illaa...pulimurugan thanne 150 cr thalliyille thomichan ...athinnu 100 cr polum kadinittu illaa ennu manasaliyillee ipol 
> 
> Abraham is a Big hit movie ...enthaylum abraham is above bb oppam and bb mvt


Nyc aayitte👏👏

Sent from my Lenovo A7020a48 using Tapatalk

----------


## Sidharthan

> ഇക്ക ഫാന്*സിനു പുലിക്ക് എത്ര വരെ കൊടുക്കാം? അറിയാന്* ഒരു കൌതുകം.


Abrahamine thazhe as per tiger😂

Sent from my Lenovo A7020a48 using Tapatalk

----------


## HariGopal

> Nighal 100 cr edutho pakshey naghalku 50 cr tharanam


chumma chodichatha, vellam cherthath thanne athum. 

anyway ikka fansinte thallu suvisesha prasamgathinte idayil ithe pole oru sadhanam vannu veenath polich.

----------


## Sidharthan

> Than kure aaylo pm thalli thalli ennu parynu...athnte actual gross aryamo...athellam potte ee padathnu keralathl gross undnu aryamo?? Ee padam nedya grossnte minm 3 iratti track chytha sthalathellm pulik vanitund...puli 100 adchlnkl pine ee so calld bbs okke 15cr kanmo centre gross nkyal???


Control..control..😷

Sent from my Lenovo A7020a48 using Tapatalk

----------


## King Amal

2nd highest grosser..  👻👻👻👻

----------


## Tigerbasskool

> Ee vayil ninnu thanne aanlo ravle abrhm 60cr ww ennu parnjath...namovakam


Total business aanu udeshichethu....real aayittu 60 cr kittiyuttu undu ennu nyan vishwasikunnu athil angeru vellam cherthu 2nd highest grosser ennu ittu 

puli okee pakka thallal allee tomichan purethu vittethu...oru bucket vellam thallal aayuirinnu.....oppam 75 cr big thallal what abt mvt...elaam nalle polee vellam cherthu aanu purethu vittethu

----------


## HariGopal

> 49.999 vare


oru kutti puttu koode...

----------


## Abin thomas

> Aaru fight cheyaan varaan ivde?..achooty paranja varattuchoriyanmaril njanum shivankuttyum Alle epo va turakunate..njanum patye nirthua..nammalillee
> 
> Sent from my Lenovo A7020a48 using Tapatalk


Thangale udheshichalla. Shivankutty enna membereyum udheshichitilla.

----------


## classic

You misunderstandaling me.. njan paranjath FB yil mulakupadathond chodikkananu..




> Njn arem choriyarilla tomichan sherikum ittatha ramaleela 80cr.poster vare irakiyirunnu.

----------


## bellari

Aarokkeyo evidekkeyo adipadalam moonchi..

----------


## Abin thomas

> You misunderstandaling me.. njan paranjath FB yil mulakupadathond chodikkananu..


Ok ok.manasilayi

----------


## HariGopal

> Abrahamine thazhe as per tiger😂
> 
> Sent from my Lenovo A7020a48 using Tapatalk


cool. mikacha oru aashayam

----------


## Abin thomas

So all friends.taking a short break frm fk.Semester exams.will see u all after one week.

----------


## vickyfire

Multil Aadhi nta clctn polum pottikkatha santhathi 2nd highest grosser...amboo marana mass jobi

Sent from my Infinix X573 using Tapatalk

----------


## shivankuty

> Total business aanu udeshichethu....real aayittu 60 cr kittiyuttu undu ennu nyan vishwasikunnu athil angeru vellam cherthu 2nd highest grosser ennu ittu 
> 
> puli okee pakka thallal allee tomichan purethu vittethu...oru bucket vellam thallal aayuirinnu.....oppam 75 cr big thallal what abt mvt...elaam nalle polee vellam cherthu aanu purethu vittethu


Appo oru 50cr gross abrhm vanitundvm ningl paryna pole 60cr total business vanitundkl...ottu mikka centrlm 3 times minm kyrvulla abrhm 50cr ww nedyngl puli okke easy aayi 150cr ww edkthlae???...collctn availble aaya tvm pala kochi onm 3 timsl nilkila...4-5 times difference ulla centrsm ishtmpole und...so think with logical
Ivde thanne ulla pala ikka fansm agree chytha koodyanu puli 100cr...ningde padathnu prodcer bhooloka thallu nadthythnu puli 100cr adichila enna kallam paranjalla nyaayekarikndth...if u hav anything to proov puli not 100cr show it...allengl ingnulla pollatharangl ezhunaathe

----------


## ajov24

എനിക്ക് തോന്നുന്നത് this film might have got second best figures after പുലിമുരുകൻ.. പക്ഷേ പല സിനിമകളും ഇതിലും കളക്ഷൻ already തള്ളി വെച്ചിട്ടുണ്ട്... അത് കാരണം ഒറിജിനൽ വിട്ടാലും ഒരിക്കലും സെക്കൻഡ് ബെസ്റ്റ് ആവില്ല... So producers association charcha ചെയ്തു official പുറത്ത് വിടുന്നില്ല

----------


## Tigerbasskool

> ഇക്ക ഫാന്*സിനു പുലിക്ക് എത്ര വരെ കൊടുക്കാം? അറിയാന്* ഒരു കൌതുകം.


ithu ente maathram abhiprayam aaanu ningal chodhichondu pareyunnu...not for fanfight

exact figure pareyaan nammal alleoo producer...only tomichan knows...in my opinion puli 100 cr kadanittu illaa...100 cr ok chumma marketing tactics ayittee thoniyittu ullu ..
tomichan is a good bussiness man ipol joby yum angeree polee pakka business man anennu theliyichu atre ullu ennik ithil kurichu pareyaaan

----------


## HariGopal

> ithu ente maathram abhiprayam aaanu ningal chodhichondu pareyunnu...not for fanfight
> 
> exact figure pareyaan nammal alleoo producer...only tomichan knows...in my *opinion* puli 100 cr kadanittu illaa...100 cr ok chumma marketing tactics ayittee thoniyittu ullu ..
> tomichan is a good bussiness man ipol joby yum angeree polee pakka business man anennu theliyichu atre ullu ennik ithil kurichu pareyaaan


ok thanks.......

----------


## ajov24

Box-office India ഒരിക്കൽ ഇതിനെ കുറിച്ചൊരു article എഴുതിയിരുന്നു... കളക്ഷൻ എകേജറേഷൻ കാരണം പല ചിത്രങ്ങളും ഒറിജിനൽ കളക്ഷൻ പുറത്ത് വിടുന്നില്ല എന്നും പറഞ്ഞു... 90 cr നേടിയ ഒരു ഫിലിം മർകെട്ടിങിന് വേണ്ടി 100 cr nedi എന്ന് തള്ളുമ്പോൾ 95 cr നേടിയ ഫിൽമിന് ഒരിക്കലും അവരുടെ ഒറിജിനൽ കളക്ഷൻ പുറത്ത് വിടാൻ patathavum

----------


## Sidharthan

> ithu ente maathram abhiprayam aaanu ningal chodhichondu pareyunnu...not for fanfight
> 
> exact figure pareyaan nammal alleoo producer...only tomichan knows...in my opinion puli 100 cr kadanittu illaa...100 cr ok chumma marketing tactics ayittee thoniyittu ullu ..
> tomichan is a good bussiness man ipol joby yum angeree polee pakka business man anennu theliyichu atre ullu ennik ithil kurichu pareyaaan


Thanks for the opinion tiger..it was fun👏enjoyed a lot..

Sent from my Lenovo A7020a48 using Tapatalk

----------


## PunchHaaji

Change the title pls.

----------


## Sidharthan

> ithu ente maathram abhiprayam aaanu ningal chodhichondu pareyunnu...not for fanfight
> 
> exact figure pareyaan nammal alleoo producer...only tomichan knows...in my opinion puli 100 cr kadanittu illaa...100 cr ok chumma marketing tactics ayittee thoniyittu ullu ..
> tomichan is a good bussiness man ipol joby yum angeree polee pakka business man anennu theliyichu atre ullu ennik ithil kurichu pareyaaan


Puli Kochi multi-4.30Cr

Abraham

Calicut single screen-77Lakhs
Kochi-1.13cr
Carnival screens all over kerala-2cr
Aries-36
Total-4.26cr..

😂

Sent from my Lenovo A7020a48 using Tapatalk

----------


## Phantom 369

Total Grossil ano atho Businessil ano Abraham 2nd ennu paranje.?

----------


## King Amal

Business aayirikum.. 



> Total Grossil ano atho Businessil ano Abraham 2nd ennu paranje.?

----------


## roshy

> Puli Kochi multi-4.30Cr
> 
> Abraham
> 
> Calicut single screen-77Lakhs
> Kochi-1.13cr
> Carnival screens all over kerala-2cr
> Aries-36
> Total-4.26cr..
> ...


city thanne ulla regal-il kittiyath pulinkuru aano :Ayyo:

----------


## Sidharthan

> city thanne ulla regal-il kittiyath pulinkuru aano


Aha..athinte tracked collection onne eduthe veche😂

Sent from my Lenovo A7020a48 using Tapatalk

----------


## shivankuty

> city thanne ulla regal-il kittiyath pulinkuru aano


Appo cityl ulla film city kootyalo...puli calicut city full 3cr+und...abrhm 95lacsm...appo veendum kuryum

----------


## roshy

> Aha..athinte tracked collection onne eduthe veche
> 
> Sent from my Lenovo A7020a48 using Tapatalk


metro-yil updated aanu.....

----------


## Phantom 369

> Business aayirikum..


Business anel 80-150cr itinte idakk Ulla oru Number avanam (logically), is it Fair?

----------


## shivankuty

> metro-yil updated aanu.....


Regal collectn evdna metroyl updatd aavne???

----------


## roshy

> Appo cityl ulla film city kootyalo...puli calicut city full 3cr+und...abrhm 95lacsm...appo veendum kuryum



calicut single screen ennu paranjath kondaanu anghine chodhikkendi vannath

----------


## Sidharthan

Onne kaanatte..evde?


> metro-yil updated aanu.....


Sent from my Lenovo A7020a48 using Tapatalk

----------


## King Amal

Ee 80 etha??  



> Business anel 80-150cr itinte idakk Ulla oru Number avanam (logically), is it Fair?

----------


## Sidharthan

MMile Regal Collectionumayi  epo varuo?@roshy


Sent from my Lenovo A7020a48 using Tapatalk

----------


## roshy

> Onne kaanatte..evde?
> 
> Sent from my Lenovo A7020a48 using Tapatalk


metro vannathaano ennu orkkunnila ivide weekly updates kandirunnu

----------


## shivankuty

> metro vannathaano ennu orkkunnila ivide weekly updates kandirunnu


Athu repil ninu kityath ittenae ullu..metroyl orikalm regal collctn varila

----------


## Sidharthan

> metro vannathaano ennu orkkunnila ivide weekly updates kandirunnu


Metro vannitila..usuly vararila..personal source aarikum Regal..Athe ivde acceptable allaloo..

Sent from my Lenovo A7020a48 using Tapatalk

----------


## HariGopal

> Puli Kochi multi-4.30Cr
> 
> Abraham
> 
> Calicut single screen-77Lakhs
> Kochi-1.13cr
> Carnival screens all over kerala-2cr
> Aries-36
> Total-4.26cr..
> ...


multi , show count ithellam nammal pande ozhivakkiya case anu

----------


## Sidharthan

> multi , show count ithellam nammal pande ozhivakkiya case anu


Sorry..Athe njan marannu..untracked matram edukaam enkil😌

Sent from my Lenovo A7020a48 using Tapatalk

----------


## roshy

> multi , show count ithellam nammal pande ozhivakkiya case anu


ikka-kku oru 8k show film ini kittumo ennu   chodhichath marakkaruth :Ayyo:

----------


## Phantom 369

> Ee 80 etha??


Ramaleela 😂😂😂

----------


## roshy

> Metro vannitila..usuly vararila..personal source aarikum Regal..Athe ivde acceptable allaloo..
> 
> Sent from my Lenovo A7020a48 using Tapatalk


aadhi collection ittappol accept cheyyaan budhimuttillaayirunnu :Roll:

----------


## Sidharthan

> aadhi collection ittappol accept cheyyaan budhimuttillaayirunnu


Veenidathe kidanne urundolu..nalla utharam thanne..apo bye..Oru varattuchoriyan viliyumayi achooty varumenne munne poyekaam

Sent from my Lenovo A7020a48 using Tapatalk

----------


## King Amal

.

Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk

----------


## roshy

> Veenidathe kidanne urundolu..nalla utharam thanne..apo bye..Oru varattuchoriyan viliyumayi achooty varumenne munne poyekaam
> 
> Sent from my Lenovo A7020a48 using Tapatalk


sivankutti aadhi-yude metro-yil varaatha , apsara collection ivide post cheythappozhonnum ninghal ethirthu kandittilla

----------


## King Amal

> Ramaleela 😂😂😂


.

Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk

----------


## HariGopal

> ikka-kku oru 8k show film ini kittumo ennu   chodhichath marakkaruth


oronninum oro samayam undallo, lalettanu solo 10K undo ennu chodicha oru kalavum undayrunnu  :Popcorn:

----------


## Sidharthan

> sivankutti aadhi-yude metro-yil varaatha , apsara collection ivide post cheythappozhonnum ninghal ethirthu kandittilla


Ivde Ulla aarum etirthe Kanditilla..pinne njan itta postil Calicut centre collection ennaalla paranje..I sd Calicut single screen😌

Sent from my Lenovo A7020a48 using Tapatalk

----------


## Phantom 369

> .
> 
> Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk


Pinne 2nd atha.??
Abraham ipozhathe viswasichal Ramaleelyum viswasichale pattu 2um Official Alle 😖

----------


## King Amal

> Pinne 2nd atha.??
> Abraham ipozhathe viswasichal Ramaleelyum viswasichale pattu 2um Official Alle 😖


Appo 80 raamleela aanel ith 80.5 vecho..  😋

Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk

----------


## Devarajan Master

> Ee trackers enn parayunnath fake collection report cheyyunna team thanne Alle?


'----yude chaarithrya prasangham pole' ennano uddeshichathu?

----------


## Religious monk

> Nalla yamandan thallanenkilum ingane paranju oru poster koodi irakkiyaal public nu angane thanne aavum.. Pulimurugan 100/150 um Oppam 75um Ramaleela 80um aayathu pole Abraham 2nd highest grosser ennu public vichaarikkum.
> 
> Ethayalum ithu mosham pravanatha thanne..bollywoodil ulla pole genuine aayitt collection report kittaathadatholam kaalam onnumillathathu thanne aanu nallath..ee paripaadi avasanichaal kollaaam..


Pinne poster irakiyal sadharanakkar anu viswasikkum ... ivde puli , drishyam,premam oke undakiya tharangam ee abraham undakitundo 
Ithu chumma social mediayil velivillatha fans fightinu upayogikkum


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Religious monk

> ഇക്ക ഫാന്*സിനു പുലിക്ക് എത്ര വരെ കൊടുക്കാം? അറിയാന്* ഒരു കൌതുകം.


Trackd collection thalliparanju nadannavar oru padam clutch pidichapol angeekarichapole ikkaku oru 100 cr padam varathe ivr puli onum accept chyilla 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Iyyer The Great

> Pinne poster irakiyal sadharanakkar anu viswasikkum ... ivde puli , drishyam,premam oke undakiya tharangam ee abraham undakitundo 
> Ithu chumma social mediayil velivillatha fans fightinu upayogikkum
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Oppavum ramaleelayum vishwasichavar vishwasikkum ennanu paranjathu..sadharanakkaril kure per Oppam drishyam range undennu thallu kandu vishwasichittundenkil..Annu angane aayirunallo publicity and marketing..just below Drishyam ennu.

----------


## Religious monk

:Laughing:   :Laughing:  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Devarajan Master

> robinhood model charcater alle.... presentation, packaging aanu important.. click aayaal nannaayi odum.. aalenkilum 150 kodi edukkum


Aabhicharakriyakalum, manthravadavum cheyyunnayal enghineyanu Robinhood model character aakunnathu?
Are you talking about Odiyan or Kochunni/Ithikkarappakki?

----------


## Rajamaanikyam

> Pinne poster irakiyal sadharanakkar anu viswasikkum ... ivde puli , drishyam,premam oke undakiya tharangam ee abraham undakitundo 
> Ithu chumma social mediayil velivillatha fans fightinu upayogikkum
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Drishyavum Premavumokke undakkiya tharangam Abraham undakkiyirunnenkil 100cr kadannene innathe ticket rates and wide release vachu...

----------


## Iyyer The Great

> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


TGF page il kerinokkiya kaanam..vere level items und..  :Laughing:

----------


## roshy

> TGF page il kerinokkiya kaanam..vere level items und..



oppam aanu ithinu eattavum apt :Grin:

----------


## Rangeela

> oppam aanu ithinu eattavum apt


50 , 75 , 150 , 1000..... avar vachath ...avare thanne thirinju kothukayanallo.......

----------


## Antonio

Tomichan N Antony avarde padangalde collection Paranjath viswasikkamenkil nammal Joby paranjalum viswasikkaam.. athaanu kaalathinte pokku.
 Kannan thamarakkulam chettan Chanakyathanthram super hit aanennanu parayunnath..

----------


## moovybuf

ithu polathe oro post varumbozhaanu ethratholam kadi ullil othukki vechirikuaanu palarum ennu manassilaavunnath.. :Laughing: ...ethra pagukalaa marinjath...palathum essay Postum...

----------


## moovybuf

> Aabhicharakriyakalum, manthravadavum cheyyunnayal enghineyanu Robinhood model character aakunnathu?
> Are you talking about Odiyan or Kochunni/Ithikkarappakki?


Odiyan enthaanu ennu enikareela maaster...promo oke kandappo vijaarichu robin hood/kochunni type aavum enn...

----------


## roshy

> ithu polathe oro post varumbozhaanu ethratholam kadi ullil othukki vechirikuaanu palarum ennu manassilaavunnath.....ethra pagukalaa marinjath...palathum essay Postum...


thallal njanghalude maathram janmaavakaasham aanu :Yo:

----------


## Antonio

> ithu polathe oro post varumbozhaanu ethratholam kadi ullil othukki vechirikuaanu palarum ennu manassilaavunnath.....ethra pagukalaa marinjath...palathum essay Postum...


Prithvi TGF first day ittath ippozhum malayalam film industry Ile theeratha kalankamaanennanu oola sallapam okke paranju nadakkunnath..
But swantham films aakumbol Producer Or director naalu poster irakkiyalum ok..athippo 2varsham munne irangiya padathinte interest add cheythu parayuvanenkilum...
Ippolum daily Drishyam nu collection koodunnund..no issue..
Ithinte edakk Chila newgen stars avatars itta aalukalum und..

----------


## roshy

ഈ പറഞ്ഞതൊക്കെ വിഴുങേണ്ടി വരും ഒടിയനും കൊച്ചുണ്ണിയും ഇറങ്ങുമ്പോൾ 😄😄ഇപ്പോൾ തന്നെ 150 cr ലോഡിങ് ഒരു വശത്തു ,ഗോകുലം ഗോപാലന്റെ വക ബഡ്ജറ്റ് തള്ളു വേറോരു  വശത്തും 😂

----------


## Antonio

> Odiyan enthaanu ennu enikareela maaster...promo oke kandappo vijaarichu robin hood/kochunni type aavum enn...


Oh my god..
Appo enne pole vere oraal koode..
Odiyan announce cheythappol thanne school piller adakkam Adutha veettile Odiyan chettanmaarokke Ulla pole aarunnu  FB post okke..

----------


## roshy

> Prithvi TGF first day ittath ippozhum malayalam film industry Ile theeratha kalankamaanennanu oola sallapam okke paranju nadakkunnath..
> But swantham films aakumbol Producer Or director naalu poster irakkiyalum ok..athippo 2varsham munne irangiya padathinte interest add cheythu parayuvanenkilum...
> Ippolum daily Drishyam nu collection koodunnund..no issue..
> Ithinte edakk Chila newgen stars avatars itta aalukalum und..


പഴശ്ശി 29 cr ബഡ്ജറ്റ് Producer പറഞ്ഞതാണ് ,പടം ഫ്ലോപ്പ് ആയെന്നു പറയുന്നവർ തന്നെ കൊച്ചുണ്ണിയുടെ ബഡ്ജറ്റ് തള്ളാനെന്നും പറയുന്നതിലെ വൈരുദ്ധ്യം 🤣

----------


## Antonio

Fans association ne sughippikkan vendi kwaadikal thallumbol annanmarkk ariyaam swantham pocket il ethra eththi ennu..but Parayan pattoolla..paranjal naale avarde vere Padam therivilikkal kelkkum.. Pulimurugan 150 thalliya kond, Ramaleela 80..21st century oru 75.. Perumbavoorappante aa ashirwadam angane
Tomichan thudangi ,Joby thudarunnu..
Take the spirit..enjoy it..
Kottayamkaarodaa Kali..

----------


## moovybuf

> thallal njanghalude maathram janmaavakaasham aanu


sambavam ivarude abhipraayam paranju potte ennu vekkanam... chila arabikal und...avanmaaru enthu thenditharavum kaanikkum...same sangatji valla Indian/pakikal kaanichaal kuru potttum...orotta ennam pottichu kodukkaan thonnum...

----------


## wayanadan

> ഈ പറഞ്ഞതൊക്കെ വിഴുങേണ്ടി വരും ഒടിയനും കൊച്ചുണ്ണിയും ഇറങ്ങുമ്പോൾ 😄😄ഇപ്പോൾ തന്നെ 150 cr ലോഡിങ് ഒരു വശത്തു ,ഗോകുലം ഗോപാലന്റെ വക ബഡ്ജറ്റ് തള്ളു വേറോരു  വശത്തും 😂


കായംകുളം കൊച്ചുണ്ണിയല്ലേ കോടികൾ എവിടുന്നെങ്കിലും പൊക്കി കൊണ്ട് വരും

----------


## classic

Haha.. athenne  :Laughing: 

Kittiyavan thanikkithra kitti enn parayunnath sthiramayi karakki nokki baakkiyullorkk ethra kitti enn parayunnavar badayi enn paranj kaliyakkunnathine pokkippidichum vannirikkunnu..  :Laughing: 




> '----yude chaarithrya prasangham pole' ennano uddeshichathu?

----------


## AJAY

> Sent from my LLD-AL10 using Tapatalk


Polichu....drishyavum premavum ini pazhamkadha..
Palardeyum nenju pottikkanumallo...Ini ividey karachilum pizhichilum aayirikkummallo..kurey nalathekku....

----------


## classic

Ee padathine randaam sthaanathethichath nalla onnam tharam thallanenn ivide mikka ikka fans um paranju.. Lalettan okke cheyyarundelum Mammookkakk ith vendayirunnu enn vare chilar paranju..

Ethra Mohanlal fans PM 150cr, Oppam 75cr, Drishyathinum Oppathinum theatre il ninn poyitt kollangal kazhinjittum collection koodunnathum Antony padangal harthal days lum kwadikal vaarunnathineyum thallipparanjittund?

Ningal palarudeyum vimarshanangal veshyayude charithrya prasangam poleyanu.. ithrayum kaalam ningal cheythappo kayyadichitt ippo veroral cheythappo kalleriyan vannirikkunnu.. "Uluppille?" ennanu ann thalliyitt innathe thallaline vimarshikkunnavarod enikk chodikkanullath..




> Trackd collection thalliparanju nadannavar oru padam clutch pidichapol angeekarichapole ikkaku oru 100 cr padam varathe ivr puli onum accept chyilla 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## AJAY

> Ee padathine randaam sthaanathethichath nalla onnam tharam thallanenn ivide mikka ikka fans um paranju.. Lalettan okke cheyyarundelum Mammookkakk ith vendayirunnu enn vare chilar paranju..
> 
> Ethra Mohanlal fans PM 150cr, Oppam 75cr, Drishyathinum Oppathinum theatre il ninn poyitt kollangal kazhinjittum collection koodunnathum Antony padangal harthal days lum kwadikal vaarunnathineyum thallipparanjittund?
> 
> Ningal palarudeyum vimarshanangal veshyayude charithrya prasangam poleyanu.. ithrayum kaalam ningal cheythappo kayyadichitt ippo veroral cheythappo kalleriyan vannirikkunnu.. "Uluppundo?" ennanu ann thalliyitt innathe thallaline vimarshikkunnavarod enikk chodikkanullath..


2 nd highest grosser ennu oru producer paranja sthithikku ini yenthu parayaan.....uniikuttanmarudey okke gas poyiiii....

----------


## HariGopal

> 2 nd highest grosser ennu oru producer paranja sthithikku ini yenthu parayaan.....uniikuttanmarudey okke gas poyiiii....


true story....

pulimuruganekkalum abraham collect cheythu ennu paranjalum nammal viswasichene.....

----------


## HariGopal

:Namichu:

----------


## Iyyer The Great

Kurupottals kaanan enthaa rasam  :Biggrin: 
Oppamokke thalli premathinum moideenum mukalil just below Drishyam aakkiyath thirichukittiyennu kootiya mathi  :Laughing:

----------


## jeanu007

> Polichu....drishyavum premavum ini pazhamkadha..
> Palardeyum nenju pottikkanumallo...Ini ividey karachilum pizhichilum aayirikkummallo..kurey nalathekku....


Also guys,AS is still running in the theatre,so eventually, it cross P..M 



5

----------


## jeanu007

> Polichu....drishyavum premavum ini pazhamkadha..
> Palardeyum nenju pottikkanumallo...Ini ividey karachilum pizhichilum aayirikkummallo..kurey nalathekku....


Also guys,AS is still running in the theatre,so eventually, it cross P..M

----------


## Iyyer The Great

> Also guys,AS is still running in the theatre,so eventually, it cross P..M 
> 
> 
> 
> 5


Drishyam collection bankil ittu oro padavum irangumbazhum interest aayi kittunna amount koodi kootti 50++++ aavunna pole try cheythaal nadakkum  :Yes:

----------


## Manoj

ഇനി ഒരു load poster koodi naadu neele ottikkanam..Ennaalum ente Joby annaa, thalliyatho thalli, ennaal oru figure angittu thalli koodayirinno..

----------


## AJAY

> ഇനി ഒരു load poster koodi naadu neele ottikkanam..Ennaalum ente Joby annaa, thalliyatho thalli, ennaal oru figure angittu thalli koodayirinno..


Ithaanu safe..2nd best grosser... Figures paranjal angerkkum thalavedana yaanu...

----------


## Antonio

> true story....
> 
> pulimuruganekkalum abraham collect cheythu ennu paranjalum nammal viswasichene.....


Pulimurugan 150, Oppam 75, MVT 60...

Pulimurugan ilum Odiyan ..200 Paranjalum Vellam polum illathe full vizhungaam..
Odiyan ilum Marakkar..

Athokke viswasikkaam..

Abraham nu Ithonnum vendaaa.
Hoooo..no no..
Ayyee.
Venel Maradona oru 25 thallikkootte, even after termination in one week, athum ok...
Oru rakshem illatha oru avastha

----------


## Antonio

Cyber poraalikal Joby de page il ponkaala idunnu...
Naale lalettan Padam announce cheythaal pazhaya Jobyeattan sthaanam veendum kittunnathanennu pramughar ariyichu

----------


## Manoj

> Cyber poraalikal Joby de page il ponkaala idunnu...
> Naale lalettan Padam announce cheythaal pazhaya Jobyeattan sthaanam veendum kittunnathanennu pramughar ariyichu


Producer parayunnathilaanu kaaryam, Joby Annan muthaanu.. 

Sent from my Moto G (5) using Tapatalk

----------


## Manoj

Ramaleela, aadhi page okke vare troll, enthu kandittaanavo, ramaleela aanel Kerala allaathe overseas okke avg level. Pakshe 80 Kodi, athu aarkkum vittu kodukkilla

Sent from my Moto G (5) using Tapatalk

----------


## Antonio

Bahubali 2 aanu ippol avarude sankadanam...
Athayath, aangala marichalum ok, nathoonte kanneeru kaananam...

----------


## Manoj

Enthayalum baaki fans okke onnu unarnnu, Aakappade moonji irikkukayayirinnu paavangal


> Ithaanu safe..2nd best grosser... Figures paranjal angerkkum thalavedana yaanu...


Sent from my Moto G (5) using Tapatalk

----------


## Manoj

Etho oru unni lalettan, lavanaanu ellaa page um nokkunnathennu, ithokke kaanumbol enthennillatha santhosham. Chaarithrya Prasangam nadathunnathu veshyakalallalo, pathivruthakalalle, athaanu athilum santhosham


> Bahubali 2 aanu ippol avarude sankadanam...
> Athayath, aangala marichalum ok, nathoonte kanneeru kaananam...


Sent from my Moto G (5) using Tapatalk

----------


## Thevalliparamban

Oppam threadil Achootty paranja vakkukal njan orthu pokukayanu. How well foreseen @ACHOOTTY. Ivide vannu charithrya prasangam nadathunna settanmar okke avide onnu pathukke kayari nokkiyittu vannatte.

----------


## realcinemas

Ini ellavarkum karyangal elupamayi....first ano, second ayi ennu paranjal mathiyalo. Collections thalli parayan koore producermaarum athu kettu jai vilikan koore fansukarum. Tomichan mulakupadam is going thru a tough time ennu kettu. Let the producers worry about collections. Nalla cinemakal vijayikatte.

----------


## King Amal

"Tomichan going thru tough tym"..
Manasilayilla..  🤔



> Ini ellavarkum karyangal elupamayi....first ano, second ayi ennu paranjal mathiyalo. Collections thalli parayan koore producermaarum athu kettu jai vilikan koore fansukarum. Tomichan mulakupadam is going thru a tough time ennu kettu. Let the producers worry about collections. Nalla cinemakal vijayikatte.

----------


## maryland

Derickettan... :Clap:

----------


## bellari

> "Tomichan going thru tough tym"..
> Manasilayilla..  🤔


Bhai athu oru prthyaka tharam karachil aanu 
Athu manassilakkan time edukkum ..

----------


## maryland

> Bhai athu oru prthyaka tharam karachil aanu 
> Athu manassilakkan time edukkum ..


 :Gathering:  :Gathering: 


(we will shortly know the distance from king amal to king sasi)  :Order:

----------


## Manoj

Ennu vechaal ee GCC, Telugu ennokke paranjulla business poornamayum producerku ullathallallo, vilkunna amount alle avarku kittu, fans nte aaghoshangal oru vazhiku nadakkum.


> "Tomichan going thru tough tym"..
> Manasilayilla..  🤔


Sent from my Moto G (5) using Tapatalk

----------


## Rangeela

Biggest of 2018......

----------


## Veiwer11

Jobyetta

ploichuttaa ennalum lesham adjust cheyyayirunnu

biggest grosser of 2018 
Biggest grosser of mammooty

one of the top grossers in M wood ennum paranju

ithu koncham over aayi

----------


## Antonio

> "Tomichan going thru tough tym"..
> Manasilayilla..  🤔


Thallikayyattiyathinte veetham Income tax dept chodichu ennanu kettathu..illathath evidunnu kodukkan...so Sasi aayikkanum Thommichayan..melal thallaruthennu paranju chevikku pidichu kaanum
230 kwaadi alleee...

----------


## Antonio

> Ennu vechaal ee GCC, Telugu ennokke paranjulla business poornamayum producerku ullathallallo, vilkunna amount alle avarku kittu, fans nte aaghoshangal oru vazhiku nadakkum.
> 
> Sent from my Moto G (5) using Tapatalk


Aduthaduth 230 kwaadi adichu kettiyathu Kandu kerichenna income tax nodu "oru kayyabadham, naattikkaruth" ennu paranju oorikkanum

----------


## Antonio

21st century kku Thommichayan 75 aarikkum urapppichekkunne..
Allel fans panjikkidum...
Anthonychayan same press il Odiyan 200 n Lucifer 300 kwaadi flex print cheyyan koduthu kaanum..
Lucifer first day Rajuvettan (TGF time ile Chilarokke paranja Rayappan) 7.92 crore first day, appol anthonychayan 7.98 crore..
Fans appol shares likes armadam..aaha aaha..

But ithokke authentic aayakond mmma happy.. allathe Chumma boorshwasi Joby de pole...cheeee.collection idaathe orumathiri..

----------


## Veiwer11

> 21st century kku Thommichayan 75 aarikkum urapppichekkunne..
> Allel fans panjikkidum...
> Anthonychayan same press il Odiyan 200 n Lucifer 300 kwaadi flex print cheyyan koduthu kaanum..
> Lucifer first day Rajuvettan (TGF time ile Chilarokke paranja Rayappan) 7.92 crore first day, appol anthonychayan 7.98 crore..
> Fans appol shares likes armadam..aaha aaha..
> 
> But ithokke authentic aayakond mmma happy.. allathe Chumma boorshwasi Joby de pole...cheeee.collection idaathe orumathiri..


Aadhikk 50Cr announcement VAnnirunnu
Ath Ella Business kude aake 35 Cr kaanullu

----------


## Antonio

Ippo main discussion Abraham 100 kwaadikal undo ennanu...(aarum evideyum athu paranjilla, parayukayum illa)..
But...still..
 athayath Pulimurugan nte 100 ippol fans nu oru pediyullath pole.. Abraham 50-60 second aanenkil mmade ithuvare ulla Puliyude 100,125,150?????
Eyyyy.angane varilla...Joby thalliyathu thanne...

----------


## Antonio

> Aadhikk 50Cr announcement VAnnirunnu
> Ath Ella Business kude aake 35 Cr kaanullu


Tvm n Ernakulam okke flex undarunnu..

----------


## jumail pala

elavarum avarku kittiya share with proof public akkattey athu aley manaytha...puli,oppam,aadhi,mvt premam elam parayattey

----------


## perumal

> Kurupottals kaanan enthaa rasam 
> Oppamokke thalli premathinum moideenum mukalil just below Drishyam aakkiyath thirichukittiyennu kootiya mathi


Oppam 43cr  kerala gross daw  :Gathering:

----------


## maryland

> Thallikayyattiyathinte veetham Income tax dept chodichu ennanu kettathu..illathath evidunnu kodukkan...so Sasi aayikkanum Thommichayan..melal thallaruthennu paranju chevikku pidichu kaanum
> 230 kwaadi alleee...


230 kwaadi…?  :Eek:  :Eek:

----------


## Antonio

> 230 kwaadi…?


So silly..
150 Pulimurugan
80 Ramaleela

----------


## perumal

> Ithaanu safe..2nd best grosser... Figures paranjal angerkkum thalavedana yaanu...


Athanne..second best nte figure maruna anisarich marum  :Gathering:  thallu waala prakaram oppam beat Drishyam alle..so athakum second....so athinte mukalil ith ethiyapp ith second ayi ..so simple  :Gathering:

----------


## maryland

> So silly..
> 150 Pulimurugan
> 80 Ramaleela


silly guy... :Gathering:  :Roll:  :Ayyo: 
minute difference... :Hang:

----------


## Antonio

Ippol Bahubali2 dawwwwwwwwww..

Comments onnum Venda ennu vechathanu, @Devarajan Master sir paranjapole appurath charithrya prasangham thudangiyappol enthelum parayandee ennu karuthi..

Joby de post okke fans idunnath, Anthony n thommychan nteth avaru thanne..koppilathe erattathaapp..

----------


## bellari

Enthayalum nalla mazha paniyonnum illa namukku evide collection charcha cheythirikkam

----------


## Antonio

> silly guy...
> minute difference...


Theory of 21st century
150/2 for lalettan as father of Pranav
80/2 for Arungopy as Director of Ramaleela
Soo.230/2 average..115..
Pinne Pranav aaya kondum second film aayakondum mathram 75 il nirthum..(100 actual aayalum, ithil nirthum)
Illel perunthachan complex vannalo fans nu.
Pinne Dileep also happy, less than Ramaleela Alle..

----------


## Antonio

> Enthayalum nalla mazha paniyonnum illa namukku evide collection charcha cheythirikkam


Ha ha.
Same..  duty off here...
By the way, Kinavalli kando??
Aarelum oraal koode review idaamo?

----------


## maryland

> Theory of 21st century
> 150/2 for lalettan as father of Pranav
> 80/2 for Arungopy as Director of Ramaleela
> Soo.230/2 average..115..
> Pinne Pranav aaya kondum second film aayakondum mathram 75 il nirthum..(100 actual aayalum, ithil nirthum)
> Illel perunthachan complex vannalo fans nu.
> Pinne Dileep also happy, less than Ramaleela Alle..


perumthachan complex.... :Ayyo:  :Roll:  :Gathering:

----------


## maryland

> Enthayalum nalla mazha paniyonnum illa namukku evide collection charcha cheythirikkam


district thirichu veno..?  :study:

----------


## Antonio

Offtopic, Idukki dam thurannekkum..

Ernakulam,Idukki Guys Kwaadikal paranju veshamikkathe engottelum pokkathottu Kayari irunnooolu...

----------


## maryland

> Offtopic, Idukki dam thurannekkum..
> 
> Ernakulam,Idukki Guys Kwaadikal paranju veshamikkathe engottelum pokkathottu Kayari irunnooolu...


 :Offtopic:  :Offtopic:

----------


## Antonio

> district thirichu veno..?


Trichur Abraham onnum scene Ile illalo..
Avide Marykkutty, Aravindan, Mohanlal okke Alle highest grosser.. hmmm
Cultural capital aanathre...

----------


## maryland

> Trichur Abraham onnum scene Ile illalo..
> Avide Marykkutty, Aravindan, Mohanlal okke Alle highest grosser.. hmmm
> Cultural capital aanathre...


Inox-il 1 show... :Read:

----------


## BONJOUR

Buhahahahhaa!!!!!! Romba pramaadam!! Palarum figure ittu thalli, Joby variety aaki thalli...

Mammookka adyamayi collection share cheythath TGF aanenn thonunnu..Actually ee figure ittu thallal official aayi tudangi vachath aara..

----------


## King Amal

> Etho oru unni lalettan, lavanaanu ellaa page um nokkunnathennu, ithokke kaanumbol enthennillatha santhosham. Chaarithrya Prasangam nadathunnathu veshyakalallalo, pathivruthakalalle, athaanu athilum santhosham
> 
> Sent from my Moto G (5) using Tapatalk


Ivan alle

Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk

----------


## PunchHaaji



----------


## ikka

This seems to be genuine figure for me!!!

----------


## kandahassan

> 


ente daivameeeeeee  :Hoennekollu:   :Hoennekollu:   :Hoennekollu:   :Hoennekollu:   :Hoennekollu:   :Hoennekollu:   :Hoennekollu:   :Hoennekollu:   :Hoennekollu:   :Hoennekollu:   :Hoennekollu:   :Hoennekollu:

----------


## Akhil krishnan

> 


Better To Remove This Post.. 

Sent from my LLD-AL10 using Tapatalk

----------


## Antonio

> Better To Remove This Post.. 
> 
> Sent from my LLD-AL10 using Tapatalk


Athe..100 okke Sankalpam aanu..

----------


## King Amal

Ee poster okke evdenn kitti..? 



>

----------


## Antonio

> This seems to be genuine figure for me!!!


Agreed....So bakki thallu figures okke engane irikkum

----------


## maryland

> This seems to be genuine figure for me!!!


 :Band:  :Band:  :Clap:

----------


## Young Mega Star

> 



Ha ha.. Kidu pic.. Ithoke palarkum ittula kuthanenu thonunu  :Very Happy:

----------


## kannan

> Ini ellavarkum karyangal elupamayi....first ano, second ayi ennu paranjal mathiyalo. Collections thalli parayan koore producermaarum athu kettu jai vilikan koore fansukarum. Tomichan mulakupadam is going thru a tough time ennu kettu. Let the producers worry about collections. Nalla cinemakal vijayikatte.



Athe nalla cinemakal vijayikkatte . . athinte gross ethrayengilum aayikotte . . . let the makers enjoy profit . . . Y fans going behind it . .  :Laughing: 

By sense . . Pulimurugante 100CR ulpede ellaam thallalinte akambadi ulla figures aanu . . . Appol pinne Abrahaminte kaaryam parayandallo

----------


## Antonio

> Athe nalla cinemakal vijayikkatte . . athinte gross ethrayengilum aayikotte . . . let the makers enjoy profit . . . Y fans going behind it . . 
> 
> By sense . . Pulimurugante 100CR ulpede ellaam thallalinte akambadi ulla figures aanu . . . Appol pinne Abrahaminte kaaryam parayandallo


Agreed except last line..
Pulimurugan thallanenkil polum Abraham nte athrem thallal illa ennano??

Abraham producer evidem collection paranjillallo..50 crore undakum..or athrem polum illa ennano..

So Nation wants to know correct figures of the So called IHs n others..

----------


## bellari

> 


Ithu official aano

----------


## Young Mega Star

> Ithu official aano



Athe..Punch Haaji Official..

----------


## perumal

> Athe..Punch Haaji Official..


 :Laughing:  abraham page il onum kandila  :Laughing:

----------


## PunchHaaji

> Athe..100 okke Sankalpam aanu..


ithum sankalppam aakum?!  :Laughing:

----------


## HariGopal

> Pulimurugan 150, Oppam 75, MVT 60...
> 
> Pulimurugan ilum Odiyan ..200 Paranjalum Vellam polum illathe full vizhungaam..
> Odiyan ilum Marakkar..
> 
> Athokke viswasikkaam..
> 
> Abraham nu Ithonnum vendaaa.
> Hoooo..no no..
> ...


oppam thallineyokke pande apalapichathanu, venenkil iniyum apalapikkam 

basically second highest grosser ennu parayumbo bakki ulla padangal ie. moideen, two counties, bahubali etc. ithineyokke marikadannu ennu venamallo manassilakkan. ath ichira koodipoyi, vere prashnam onnum illa, same like oppam premathinu mukalil vecha pole. 

enth thallu anelum oru mayathil anenkil scene illa, aa flowil angu poykolum.

----------


## Jo

Goodwill post anyayamai poyenkilum...he played safe saying biggest grosser after puli..ivied main aai udesichathu...Oppam,dirsyam,ramaleela etc polulla films aa parayapedunna collection illennanu..
Also producer associationte arivodu koodi thane aanu ennu clearly mention cheythittundu..

Pinne baakki pages troll...athu ororutharum avarude vishamam/krimikadi oro reethiyil alle theerkkunne..just ignore...kurachu kazhiyumbol nirthum.. :Laughing: ..aa pages ellam annan puller aanu..neerali vare thallu promote cheyyan nokeettundu...so mind cheyyanda..

----------


## Madhavanunni

> ithum sankalppam aakum?!


*bms thanne parayunalle 
ithu avarude poya tickets vachulla collection aakumalle
*

----------


## Antonio

> Goodwill post anyayamai poyenkilum...he played safe saying biggest grosser after puli..ivied main aai udesichathu...Oppam,dirsyam,ramaleela etc polulla films aa parayapedunna collection illennanu..
> Also producer associationte arivodu koodi thane aanu ennu clearly mention cheythittundu..
> 
> Pinne baakki pages troll...athu ororutharum avarude vishamam/krimikadi oro reethiyil alle theerkkunne..just ignore...kurachu kazhiyumbol nirthum....aa pages ellam annan puller aanu..neerali vare thallu promote cheyyan nokeettundu...so mind cheyyanda..


Joby athreee udheshichath undakoo...
"Enikku labham und, athippo ethrayanennu njan arinjal mathiyallo"..

Pinne bakki thallal okke polichu koduthu..
Fans thallukoodiyalum angerkk onnum illa..
But Chilarkokke chummathe enkilum innale oru manovedhana pulliyayitt undakki koduthu..
Chila sankadangal marakkaan ee manovedhana avare sahayichu...

----------


## Jay Jay

> oppam thallineyokke pande apalapichathanu, venenkil iniyum apalapikkam 
> 
> basically second highest grosser ennu parayumbo bakki ulla padangal ie. moideen, two counties, bahubali etc. ithineyokke marikadannu ennu venamallo manassilakkan. ath ichira koodipoyi, vere prashnam onnum illa, same like oppam premathinu mukalil vecha pole. 
> 
> enth thallu anelum oru mayathil anenkil scene illa, aa flowil angu poykolum.


But athinte oke thallu fig ale namak ariyolu..producer association fig ariyilelo..athanu ithu dhahikan korachu bhudhimuttu...Producer association fig vechu ithu second anena Joby paranje

----------


## Antonio

> But athinte oke thallu fig ale namak ariyolu..producer association fig ariyilelo..athanu ithu dhahikan korachu bhudhimuttu...Producer association fig vechu ithu second anena Joby paranje


I think someone should file a RTI for highest grossers in malayalam in Producers association..

----------


## Antonio

> *bms thanne parayunalle 
> ithu avarude poya tickets vachulla collection aakumalle
> *


Ohhh..
Ithil Pulimurugan range 10-20 crore aanathre..athenna range aanu..10 crore gap ittu range...
So BMS 100 percent reliable aano ennariyilla..

----------


## PunchHaaji

> Goodwill post anyayamai poyenkilum...he played safe saying biggest grosser after puli..ivied main aai udesichathu...Oppam,dirsyam,ramaleela etc polulla films aa parayapedunna collection illennanu..
> Also producer associationte arivodu koodi thane aanu ennu clearly mention cheythittundu..
> 
> Pinne baakki pages troll...athu ororutharum avarude vishamam/krimikadi oro reethiyil alle theerkkunne..just ignore...kurachu kazhiyumbol nirthum....aa pages ellam annan puller aanu..neerali vare thallu promote cheyyan nokeettundu...so mind cheyyanda..



ഒന്നാം സ്ഥാനത് പുലിമുരുഗൻ ആണെന്നെ ഗുഡ്വിൽ പറഞ്ഞിട്ടൊള്ളു.. അല്ലാതെ പുലിമുരുഗൻ 150 കോടി കിടീട്ടുണ്ട് എന്ന് ആഹ് പോസ്റ്റ് നു അർഥം ഇല്ല...അഥവാ 150 കോടി കിടീട്ടുണ്ടെങ്കിൽ അബ്രഹാം അതിനു താഴെ .. ഇനി പുലിമുരുഗൻ 50 കോടി ആണെങ്കിൽ അബ്രഹാം 50 കോടിക് താഴെ ഇനി പുലിമുരുഗൻ 200 കോടി ആണെങ്കിൽ അബ്രഹാം അതിന്റെ താഴെ.. മുമ്പിലുള്ളവരും പിന്നിലുള്ളവരും അടക്കം മൊത്തം ഭൂലോക തള്ളു ആണ് എന്ന് മനസ്സിലാക്കിയ ഗുഡ്വില് ന്റെ ഒരു ബ്രില്ലിയൻറ് move!!

----------


## Madhavanunni

> elavarum avarku kittiya share with proof public akkattey athu aley manaytha...*puli,oppam,aadhi,mvt premam elam parayattey*


*kudumbham adakkam thummum enkil*

----------


## Madhavanunni

> Goodwill post anyayamai poyenkilum...he played safe saying biggest grosser after puli..ivied main aai udesichathu...Oppam,dirsyam,ramaleela etc polulla films aa parayapedunna collection illennanu..
> Also producer associationte arivodu koodi thane aanu ennu clearly mention cheythittundu..
> 
> *Pinne baakki pages troll...athu ororutharum avarude vishamam/krimikadi oro reethiyil alle theerkkunne..just ignore...kurachu kazhiyumbol nirthum....aa pages ellam annan puller aanu..neerali vare thallu promote cheyyan nokeettundu...so mind cheyyanda..*


ajathi kuru pottal aayirunu  :Ennekollu:

----------


## Antonio

> ഒന്നാം സ്ഥാനത് പുലിമുരുഗൻ ആണെന്നെ ഗുഡ്വിൽ പറഞ്ഞിട്ടൊള്ളു.. അല്ലാതെ പുലിമുരുഗൻ 150 കോടി കിടീട്ടുണ്ട് എന്ന് ആഹ് പോസ്റ്റ് നു അർഥം ഇല്ല...അഥവാ 150 കോടി കിടീട്ടുണ്ടെങ്കിൽ അബ്രഹാം അതിനു താഴെ .. ഇനി പുലിമുരുഗൻ 50 കോടി ആണെങ്കിൽ അബ്രഹാം 50 കോടിക് താഴെ ഇനി പുലിമുരുഗൻ 200 കോടി ആണെങ്കിൽ അബ്രഹാം അതിന്റെ താഴെ.. മുമ്പിലുള്ളവരും പിന്നിലുള്ളവരും അടക്കം മൊത്തം ഭൂലോക തള്ളു ആണ് എന്ന് മനസ്സിലാക്കിയ ഗുഡ്വില് ന്റെ ഒരു ബ്രില്ലിയൻറ് move!!


Athe..
Abraham to Pulimurugan ethra kwaadikal gap undennu Joby parayunnilla..
Pulimurugan ne 100 il prathishtikkan kashtappedunna fans aanu Abraham 100 illa ennu parayunnath..
Yes, we agree..Abraham 100 illa..
60 maximum ulloo enkil thanne ok..
Pulimurugan 100 il nikkatte..
Bakkiyullavar 60 nte thazhekk erangattee Appo..
Athaanu Joby udheshichath..

----------


## Moviebuff369

2nd biggest hit  :Drum:

----------


## Madhavanunni

> Ohhh..
> Ithil Pulimurugan range 10-20 crore aanathre..athenna range aanu..10 crore gap ittu range...
> So BMS 100 percent reliable aano ennariyilla..


*angane aanel ithokke oru indication aayittu edukkam
like alla other factors, generalise cheyyan vendi
*

----------


## Antonio

Neram irundu veluthappol koottivecha 2nd rank (already 1st  to 4th rank und)  poyi ennu viswasikkan aakathe alamurayittu karanju trolls undakki marikkukayaanu pilleru..
Joby kittiya cash, athippo ethra  aayalum,account il ittu happy aayi irikkunnnu..

----------


## classic

Ketta paathi kelkkatha paathi Oppam Da paranja teams aanu  :Ennekollu: 




> Kurupottals kaanan enthaa rasam 
> Oppamokke thalli premathinum moideenum mukalil just below Drishyam aakkiyath thirichukittiyennu kootiya mathi

----------


## Antonio

> Ketta paathi kelkkatha paathi Oppam Da paranja teams aanu


Oppam njangal sahichu..
But ippo Bahubali doooooiiiiii...
Alambanmare othukkan Joby athilum alambanaayi..

Sathyam vijayikkatte..
Thallal thulayattee

----------


## perumal

> Oppam njangal sahichu..
> But ippo Bahubali doooooiiiiii...
> Alambanmare othukkan Joby athilum alambanaayi..
> 
> Sathyam vijayikkatte..
> Thallal thulayattee


ella padathintem actuals varate..ejjathi thallal anu puliyum oppavumenoke ariyanamalo  :Gathering:  
oppam oke 30cr polum ila..athoke pidich 42cr KBO enoke adich vitta waala kal aanu  :Gathering:  
puli anel 60+ ale ulu...athum thalli 87cr aki  :Gathering:  ithinteyoke actual ittat abrahaminu itt ondakan varate unnikal  :Laughing:

----------


## Antonio

Btw Oolachat enna avasthaa??
Full form il aakumallo...

----------


## Moviebuff369

> ഒന്നാം സ്ഥാനത് പുലിമുരുഗൻ ആണെന്നെ ഗുഡ്വിൽ പറഞ്ഞിട്ടൊള്ളു.. അല്ലാതെ പുലിമുരുഗൻ 150 കോടി കിടീട്ടുണ്ട് എന്ന് ആഹ് പോസ്റ്റ് നു അർഥം ഇല്ല...അഥവാ 150 കോടി കിടീട്ടുണ്ടെങ്കിൽ അബ്രഹാം അതിനു താഴെ .. ഇനി പുലിമുരുഗൻ 50 കോടി ആണെങ്കിൽ അബ്രഹാം 50 കോടിക് താഴെ ഇനി പുലിമുരുഗൻ 200 കോടി ആണെങ്കിൽ അബ്രഹാം അതിന്റെ താഴെ.. മുമ്പിലുള്ളവരും പിന്നിലുള്ളവരും അടക്കം മൊത്തം ഭൂലോക തള്ളു ആണ് എന്ന് മനസ്സിലാക്കിയ ഗുഡ്വില് ന്റെ ഒരു ബ്രില്ലിയൻറ് move!!


alla pinne... :Boxing:

----------


## Antonio

> ella padathintem actuals varate..ejjathi thallal anu puliyum oppavumenoke ariyanamalo  
> oppam oke 30cr polum ila..athoke pidich 42cr KBO enoke adich vitta waala kal aanu  
> puli anel 60+ ale ulu...athum thalli 87cr aki  ithinteyoke actual ittat abrahaminu itt ondakan varate unnikal


Athil TGF n Masterpiece okke undayalum valya veezhcha undakilla.. kaaranam Uyaram koodumthorumaanu veezhchayude aaghathavum kooduka..
TGF onnum athra uyarathil allalo
Chilathokke Everest nte mukalil ninnu veenu naduvodiyum..Nammal koodippoyal Malayatturmala alle

----------


## moovybuf

> Better To Remove This Post.. 
> 
> Sent from my LLD-AL10 using Tapatalk


for what...and what difference will it bring...
Those who r ridiculing this post, neither are going to believe Abraham collected 50 Cr.... 
If this will film is officially declared as a 50 Cr movie, they will object and fight tooth and nail to make 8t 30....if it is 30, they will reduce it to 15...
That's how it works... All this shout about being truthful is bs..
So 8f u want to see them atleast agree in 50cr collection, this is the way to do it...

----------


## perumal

> Athil TGF n Masterpiece okke undayalum valya veezhcha undakilla.. kaaranam Uyaram koodumthorumaanu veezhchayude aaghathavum kooduka..
> TGF onnum athra uyarathil allalo
> Chilathokke Everest nte mukalil ninnu veenu naduvodiyum..Nammal koodippoyal Malayatturmala alle


oppavum puliyumanu etavum vitt   :Gathering:  
trackers nte  pet  :Gathering:  
keralabo1 , malayalam review oke ithinu vendi thalli kodutha pole oninum thalli koduthatila  :Laughing:   STRAIGHT OUTTA WAAALA's mouth!!

----------


## Veiwer11

> oppavum puliyumanu etavum vitt   
> trackers nte  pet  
> keralabo1 , malayalam review oke ithinu vendi thalli kodutha pole oninum thalli koduthatila   STRAIGHT OUTTA WAAALA's mouth!!


Oppam Enna Thallayirunnu Ippolum 

Oppam Thread Open Cheythaal Kaanam ATBB
2nd after Puli etc..
WW Drishyam Above Premam Ennu paranju Vadicha team aan
Ippo Premam WW above drishyam aayi

----------


## Kaliyarmadam Giri

> Ohhh..
> Ithil Pulimurugan range 10-20 crore aanathre..athenna range aanu..10 crore gap ittu range...
> So BMS 100 percent reliable aano ennariyilla..


Ithu enthu mathematics anu? :Confused1:  :Confused1:

----------


## perumal

> Oppam Enna Thallayirunnu Ippolum 
> 
> Oppam Thread Open Cheythaal Kaanam ATBB
> 2nd after Puli etc..
> WW Drishyam Above Premam Ennu paranju Vadicha team aan
> Ippo Premam WW above drishyam aayi


athanne  :Laughing:  oppamoke drishyam/premam oke  potichu 2nd enn prathishtichah kand kolmayir konda team anu ipo kidanu mongunath  :Grin:  :Grin:  :Grin:

----------


## K K R

> 


 :Ennekollu:  Oru 0 koode avayrnnu.

----------


## K K R

Ivide ulla ikka fans ellam genuine ayi believe cheyunndo Premam nte okkr collection ee padam pottichennu?

----------


## Veiwer11

> Oru 0 koode avayrnnu.


Ath Official Alla Punch Haaji Special aan

For a punch..

----------


## K K R

> Ath Official Alla Punch Haaji Special aan
> 
> For a punch..


Designing kollam.. kaanan oru rasam okke undu..

----------


## emirates

> Agreed....So bakki thallu figures okke engane irikkum


Bai producer amount paranjilallo
Thallillathe no. 2 Enna producer paranjathu 

Sent from my X9009 using Tapatalk

----------


## K K R

Ee parayunna Oppam,Ramaleela onnum Premam and Drishyam beat cheythittila enaanu ente viswasam..

----------


## emirates

> Goodwill post anyayamai poyenkilum...he played safe saying biggest grosser after puli..ivied main aai udesichathu...Oppam,dirsyam,ramaleela etc polulla films aa parayapedunna collection illennanu..
> Also producer associationte arivodu koodi thane aanu ennu clearly mention cheythittundu..
> 
> Pinne baakki pages troll...athu ororutharum avarude vishamam/krimikadi oro reethiyil alle theerkkunne..just ignore...kurachu kazhiyumbol nirthum....aa pages ellam annan puller aanu..neerali vare thallu promote cheyyan nokeettundu...so mind cheyyanda..


Good post

Sent from my X9009 using Tapatalk

----------


## perumal

:Gathering: 

oppam 2nd biggest da 


http://www.forumkeralam.in/forum/sho...=1#post7953155


le lal fans in 2016  :Laughing: 



11-29-2016, 06:57 PM#9392
mission impossible 

Banned          Join DateApr 2014Posts4,085

***Oppam surpasses Drishyam and become the second highest grosser from Kerala after Pulimurugan*



*Oppam surpasses Drishyam and become the second highest grosser from Kerala after Pulimurugan*
As we said earlier, Malayalam movie industry is not Mollywood now but it is Mohanlalwood. The industry is been witnessing the supreme reign by Mohanlal without any challenge from any other as he remains the box office emperor here in this year too.
It all started in 1986 and still there is no one to challenge or even come closer to him in the box office domination. The evidence is right there when we look at the top 3 highest grossers in Mollywood Cinema History. Now, 3 Mohanlal films occupies the top 3 spots in that list and the competition is between Mohanlal movies.
No others are not at all in the race as they are not even in the picture when it comes to box office supremacy. As per the latest reports, Mohanlal movie Oppam which released in this Onam season had officially surpassed the Kerala gross of Mohanlal’s own Drishyam and become the second highest grosser from Kerala, right behind another Mohanlal starrer named Pulimurugan.
Drishyam had grossed around 42.5 crore from its run in A class theaters and Oppam had surpassed it in 78 days as it had raked in a figure above 42.6 crores.
It still runs around 20 screens here in Kerala as well. Puli Murugan is at the top as it had grossed over 75 crores from Kerala alone.
The Worldwide gross of Drishyam is 68 crores and Oppam had grossed around 63 crores from worldwide as well. Pulimurugan’s worldwide gross is now around 125 crores.




* 
* varma liked this post

----------


## emirates

> Joby athreee udheshichath undakoo...
> "Enikku labham und, athippo ethrayanennu njan arinjal mathiyallo"..
> 
> Pinne bakki thallal okke polichu koduthu..
> Fans thallukoodiyalum angerkk onnum illa..
> But Chilarkokke chummathe enkilum innale oru manovedhana pulliyayitt undakki koduthu..
> Chila sankadangal marakkaan ee manovedhana avare sahayichu...


Ithu correct anu
Alland thallal Onnum alla

Sent from my X9009 using Tapatalk

----------


## moovybuf

> Ivide ulla ikka fans ellam genuine ayi believe cheyunndo Premam nte okkr collection ee padam pottichennu?


aaru enthu vishwasikkunnu ennonnum prasakthiyilla.... thallukka... nannaayi thalluka. athil urachu nilkuka... allaandu ivide nerinte maram nadaan onnum allalo collection parnaju ellarum thalli chaavunnath....

----------


## perumal

12-03-2016, 02:14 PM#9421
mission impossible 

Banned          Join DateApr 2014Posts4,085

***Kozhikode - 85 Days*
*PVS : 39,35,126.00

Last 7 days Collection : 39,010.00 

Clt Total : 1,51,05,766 .00 

All Kerala 78 days : 42.52 cr.......... * 




* 
* vinodkailas, varma liked this post

*Like this post 


*

----------


## Veiwer11

> Ivide ulla ikka fans ellam genuine ayi believe cheyunndo Premam nte okkr collection ee padam pottichennu?


Actual WW Gross maathram Eduthaal (Not Business)

Puli premamDrishyam
Abrham will be in Top 10 Don’t know the exact position

Business Eduthaal New movies advantage und Hindi Dubbing rights okke pokunnath Kond
Remake Rights also Better aan

----------


## HariGopal

> Goodwill post anyayamai poyenkilum...he played safe saying biggest grosser after puli..ivied main aai udesichathu...Oppam,dirsyam,ramaleela etc polulla films aa parayapedunna collection illennanu..
> Also producer associationte arivodu koodi thane aanu ennu clearly mention cheythittundu..
> 
> Pinne baakki pages troll...athu ororutharum avarude vishamam/krimikadi oro reethiyil alle theerkkunne..just ignore...kurachu kazhiyumbol nirthum....*aa pages ellam annan puller aanu*..neerali vare thallu promote cheyyan nokeettundu...so mind cheyyanda..


yeth? moideen, two countries, angamaly ithinteyellam page nadathunath lal fans aano?

----------


## K K R

> aaru enthu vishwasikkunnu ennonnum prasakthiyilla.... thallukka... nannaayi thalluka. athil urachu nilkuka... allaandu ivide nerinte maram nadaan onnum allalo collection parnaju ellarum thalli chaavunnath....


Okkaaaaaay.  :Ok:

----------


## K K R

> aaru enthu vishwasikkunnu ennonnum prasakthiyilla.... thallukka... nannaayi thalluka. athil urachu nilkuka... allaandu ivide nerinte maram nadaan onnum allalo collection parnaju ellarum thalli chaavunnath....





> Actual WW Gross maathram Eduthaal (Not Business)
> 
> Puli premamDrishyam
> Abrham will be in Top 10 Don’t know the exact position
> 
> Business Eduthaal New movies advantage und Hindi Dubbing rights okke pokunnath Kond
> Remake Rights also Better aan


Okay.. ithre njanum chodichullu.. Anyways..baaki fan fights nadakkatte..

----------


## King Amal

Pwoliii pwoliyeee... 😂😂😂😂



> 12-03-2016, 02:14 PM#9421
> mission impossible 
> 
> Banned          Join DateApr 2014Posts4,085
> 
> ***Kozhikode - 85 Days*
> *PVS : 39,35,126.00
> 
> Last 7 days Collection : 39,010.00 
> ...

----------


## King Amal

Drishyam gross bankil itt palisha keriyappo oppam thazhe poyath aayirikum ippo..  😢😢😢😢
By d by ivan okke irangi poyath mosham aayipoyi .. 😂



> oppam 2nd biggest da 
> 
> 
> http://www.forumkeralam.in/forum/sho...=1#post7953155
> 
> 
> le lal fans in 2016 
> 
> 
> ...

----------


## perumal

> Pwoliii pwoliyeee... 


ithoke pokki nadana unnikalude innale muthal ulla vepraaalam  :Gathering:

----------


## perumal

> Drishyam gross bankil itt palisha keriyappo oppam thazhe poyath aayirikum ippo..  
> By d by ivan okke irangi poyath mosham aayipoyi .. 


ID sharing vazhi varunundakumallo  :Gathering:

----------


## josemon17

> Ee parayunna Oppam,Ramaleela onnum Premam and Drishyam beat cheythittila enaanu ente viswasam..


*Ellam thalli ketti kodumudiyil vechekuvalle....*

----------


## KOBRA

> Okay.. ithre njanum chodichullu.. Anyways..baaki fan fights nadakkatte..


Total business nokkukkayanu enkil drisyam muklail varum ABS collection .
Athu thannaynu second ennu parnajathum.. pinne athil producer associationte arivodu koodiyanallo ittathu.

Allenkkil prodcuer association objection kanikkatte.

----------


## perumal

onlookers post oke share cheith  lal pages :gatherting:
athum 50k muthal 7.5 lakhs vare likes ula lal pages oke anu sharing  :Laughing: 

https://www.facebook.com/permalink.p...10280855752009

https://www.facebook.com/thecomplete...type=3&theater

https://www.facebook.com/mfouuae/posts/1016142238508115

https://www.facebook.com/onlookersme...39441109451811


 :Laughing:

----------


## Tigerbasskool

> onlookers post oke share cheith  lal pages :gatherting:
> athum 50k muthal 7.5 lakhs vare likes ula lal pages oke anu sharing 
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/permalink.p...10280855752009
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/thecomplete...type=3&theater
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/mfouuae/posts/1016142238508115
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/onlookersme...39441109451811


ayoo  :Ennekollu:  

ivanmaaru pareyunne ee logic vechu anengil abraham 2nd highest grosser thanne after puli ...i agree  :Yeye:

----------


## KOBRA

> onlookers post oke share cheith  lal pages :gatherting:
> athum 50k muthal 7.5 lakhs vare likes ula lal pages oke anu sharing 
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/permalink.p...10280855752009
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/thecomplete...type=3&theater
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/mfouuae/posts/1016142238508115
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/onlookersme...39441109451811


 :Laughing:  :Laughing:  :Laughing:  :Laughing:  :Laughing:

----------


## King Amal

Ithaanu sambhavichath.... 

Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk

----------


## perumal

> ayoo  
> 
> ivanmaaru pareyunne ee logic vechu anengil abraham 2nd highest grosser thanne after puli ...i agree





> 



etavum vitt ithe pages inale muthal drishyam, mvtttt,aadhi, oppam page adttmins nte aakiyulla post share ctheithu ennulathanu  :Laughing:  

example page mohanlal mania!! 

same guys shared onlookers post in 2016 and shared oppam/mvt/drishyam admin trolls  :Ennekollu: 

https://www.facebook.com/permalink.p...10280855752009

https://www.facebook.com/permalink.p...10280855752009

https://www.facebook.com/permalink.p...10280855752009



LESHAM ULUP  :Ennekollu:

----------


## AJAY

> Drishyam gross bankil itt palisha keriyappo oppam thazhe poyath aayirikum ippo..  
> By d by ivan okke irangi poyath mosham aayipoyi .. 


*ithokke avaru thanney angottum ingottum paranju thalli .....avasanam kaivittu poyiii* :Ennekollu:

----------


## Antonio

> Ivide ulla ikka fans ellam genuine ayi believe cheyunndo Premam nte okkr collection ee padam pottichennu?


Premam aano Drishyam aano Highest??
1.Pulimurugan 
2.
3.
4.
5.
Aarokke????? 
Ividathe lalettan fans parayu...
Tomichan n Antony posters/posts original aanel Joby dem original..allel ellam fake..
Joby collection parayatha kond angerkk kurachoode munthookkam..

Ippo pullikkaran 80 Crores WW n second highest ennu ittirunnel Himalayan thallal aayene, ithippo just thallal aanenkilee ulloo

----------


## AJAY

*producerum producer association okke paranja sthithikku.......thread tittle maattikoodey....2nd highest grosser*

----------


## Antonio

Premam odikkondirunnappol Drishyam daily 5-10 lakhs collection koodumayirunnu..Innalem koode kittikkanum kurach amount..
Pulimurugan kondupoyi Sun il vechappol ini athinu mukalil pokaathe safe zone il erangunna Ella films um thallal aayi..with safe distance..Appo dhaa varunnu.
Odiyan 200 enkilum paranjillel Antony vivaram ariyum.. agreed it will collect near or more Pulimurugan..
Lucifer Appo..pinneem issue..
Churukkathil 2020 il oru Laletan film varumbol It Wil reach 500-600 crore club..
Inflation inflation...allel fans pilleru nilathu nirthillaa..
1971 ittonnu nokkiyathaa Raviyannane phone okke vilichu..

----------


## Tigerbasskool

> Premam aano Drishyam aano Highest??
> 1.Pulimurugan 
> 2.
> 3.
> 4.
> 5.
> Aarokke????? 
> Ividathe lalettan fans parayu...
> Tomichan n Antony posters/posts original aanel Joby dem original..allel ellam fake..
> ...


premam aanu highest in worldwide collection comparing to dhrishyam

----------


## Antonio

> *producerum producer association okke paranja sthithikku.......thread tittle maattikoodey....2nd highest grosser*


Producer association paranju ennu producer ayalde Goodwill productions page il aanu paranjath..
Hope senior members of the association Wil take an action against this to prove wrong..
Or Pulimurugan first pokatha kond, Salam sulaan paranju vittukalayumo ennariyilla

----------


## King Amal

> etavum vitt ithe pages inale muthal drishyam, mvtttt,aadhi, oppam page adttmins nte aakiyulla post share ctheithu ennulathanu  
> 
> example page mohanlal mania!! 
> 
> same guys shared onlookers post in 2016 and shared oppam/mvt/drishyam admin trolls 
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/permalink.p...10280855752009
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/permalink.p...10280855752009
> ...


Page itta mahathvam onnum parayanda..  😂😂
Ellam oru knappan tanne.. 😂

Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk

----------


## Antonio

> premam aanu highest in worldwide collection comparing to dhrishyam


Chettaaa...Lalettan fans aa list idattee..
Avaraanu innale vare, allel ennum Sathyasandhar... Malayalam movie industry ye loka cinemakku munnil naanam keduthatha films/producers/directors ullathu..

----------


## King Amal

> Producer association paranju ennu producer ayalde Goodwill productions page il aanu paranjath..
> Hope senior members of the association Wil take an action against this to prove wrong..
> Or Pulimurugan first pokatha kond, Salam sulaan paranju vittukalayumo ennariyilla


Anthony alle president..  Avante tanne oppam, drishyam potti ennalle joby parnjath.. 
Appo enthkondum action edukan yogyan avan tanne..  Thandellinu balam undel anthony edukatte..  😂😂

Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk

----------


## Tigerbasskool

> Premam odikkondirunnappol Drishyam daily 5-10 lakhs collection koodumayirunnu..Innalem koode kittikkanum kurach amount..
> Pulimurugan kondupoyi Sun il vechappol ini athinu mukalil pokaathe safe zone il erangunna Ella films um thallal aayi..with safe distance..Appo dhaa varunnu.
> Odiyan 200 enkilum paranjillel Antony vivaram ariyum.. agreed it will collect near or more Pulimurugan..
> Lucifer Appo..pinneem issue..
> Churukkathil 2020 il oru Laletan film varumbol It Wil reach 500-600 crore club..
> Inflation inflation...allel fans pilleru nilathu nirthillaa..
> 1971 ittonnu nokkiyathaa Raviyannane phone okke vilichu..


yes premam timil dhrishyam collection daily kooti aayirinnu ashirwaad..adhyam 45 cr engaandu aayirinnu pinnedu 55 cr aayi pinne 60cr aayi ippol thalli thalli 75 cr aaki fans n pro

----------


## goldberg

oppam enna bhooloka thallu collection ulladatholam kalam aarenth paranjalum hair aanu  :Popcorn: 

pinne unnikal fb pageil rodanam nadathunath manasilakkam, bakki dileep prithvi padangalokke choriyan nikkunath enth kanditt aanavo. atho appurath ikka avumbo enth oolatharavum kanikkan ennano,  ulupp illathavanmar

----------


## Antonio

> Anthony alle president..  Avante tanne oppam, drishyam potti ennalle joby parnjath.. 
> Appo enthkondum action edukan yogyan avan tanne..  Thandellinu balam undel anthony edukatte..  😂😂
> 
> Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk


I am waiting for that..
Antony should come out on this, if Joby has made a fake entry on Behalf of them..
Tomichan also can..

----------


## Tigerbasskool

> ഒന്നാം സ്ഥാനത് പുലിമുരുഗൻ ആണെന്നെ ഗുഡ്വിൽ പറഞ്ഞിട്ടൊള്ളു..�� അല്ലാതെ പുലിമുരുഗൻ 150 കോടി കിടീട്ടുണ്ട് എന്ന് ആഹ് പോസ്റ്റ് നു അർഥം ഇല്ല...അഥവാ 150 കോടി കിടീട്ടുണ്ടെങ്കിൽ അബ്രഹാം അതിനു താഴെ .. ഇനി പുലിമുരുഗൻ 50 കോടി ആണെങ്കിൽ അബ്രഹാം 50 കോടിക് താഴെ ഇനി പുലിമുരുഗൻ 200 കോടി ആണെങ്കിൽ അബ്രഹാം അതിന്റെ താഴെ.. മുമ്പിലുള്ളവരും പിന്നിലുള്ളവരും അടക്കം മൊത്തം ഭൂലോക തള്ളു ആണ് എന്ന് മനസ്സിലാക്കിയ ഗുഡ്വില് ന്റെ ഒരു ബ്രില്ലിയൻറ് move!!


very valid post  :Yo:

----------


## HariGopal

> Premam aano Drishyam aano Highest??
> 1.Pulimurugan 
> 2.
> 3.
> 4.
> 5.
> Aarokke????? 
> Ividathe lalettan fans parayu...
> Tomichan n Antony posters/posts original aanel Joby dem original..allel ellam fake..
> ...


1. Pulimurugan
2. Bahubali 2 
3. Premam / Drishyam
4. Drishyam / Premam
5. Moideen 

swabhavikamayum lal fans drishyavum ikka fans premavum parayum, ath avarude pattinu vidaam.

----------


## Krish nair

> yes premam timil dhrishyam collection daily kooti aayirinnu ashirwaad..adhyam 45 cr engaandu aayirinnu pinnedu 55 cr aayi pinne 60cr aayi ippol thalli thalli 75 cr aaki fans n pro


ശെരിക്കും after പുലിമുരുഗൻ next 4 ഫിലിംസ് ഏതായിരിക്കും.... I dont know the order, i guess it would be പ്രേമം, എബ്രഹാം, ദൃശ്യം, ഗ്രേറ്റ്* ഫാദർ, ഒപ്പം.... ഇതൊക്കെ ആയിരിക്കില്ലേ....Probably രാമലീല &ആട് should be somewhere in the list....

----------


## Antonio

Joby has made a dialogue as of in UH..
Thirichonnu chinthichee Faisy...
That's the post..
First aanu, 100/150 aano??
Second aanu 70/80/90 aano??
Appo ithuvare ulla 50/60/70/80 okke..
Sarvayam maaya ..nteee Perumbavoorappaaa

----------


## AJAY

> Anthony alle president..  Avante tanne oppam, drishyam potti ennalle joby parnjath.. 
> Appo enthkondum action edukan yogyan avan tanne..  Thandellinu balam undel anthony edukatte..  
> 
> Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk


*adipoli....innu antonyudey karyam theerumanathil aakum....*

----------


## sankarvp

Emmathiri item.

Go Go Jobiiii 😀😂😬

Sent from my Lenovo A7020a48 using Tapatalk

----------


## Antonio

> ശെരിക്കും after പുലിമുരുഗൻ next 4 ഫിലിംസ് ഏതായിരിക്കും.... I dont know the order, i guess it would be പ്രേമം, എബ്രഹാം, ദൃശ്യം, ഗ്രേറ്റ്* ഫാദർ, ഒപ്പം.... ഇതൊക്കെ ആയിരിക്കില്ലേ....


Aaahaaa
Appol Ramaleela 80
Oppam 65
MVT??

Abraham varaaane paadilla..
Valla 10nu shesham nokkaam

----------


## Antonio

> 1. Pulimurugan
> 2. Bahubali 2 
> 3. Premam / Drishyam
> 4. Drishyam / Premam
> 5. Moideen 
> 
> swabhavikamayum lal fans drishyavum ikka fans premavum parayum, ath avarude pattinu vidaam.


3 n 4 engane venel urappikkam??
Pinnem confused..
Ramaleela n Two countries..??
Moideen/ Two countries ivide Dileep Prithvi fans ne kshanikkukayanu..

----------


## Tigerbasskool

> ശെരിക്കും after പുലിമുരുഗൻ next 4 ഫിലിംസ് ഏതായിരിക്കും.... I dont know the order, i guess it would be പ്രേമം, എബ്രഹാം, ദൃശ്യം, ഗ്രേറ്റ്* ഫാദർ, ഒപ്പം.... ഇതൊക്കെ ആയിരിക്കില്ലേ....Probably രാമലീല &ആട് should be somewhere in the list....


exact figure nammaku ariyillelooo..tomichan purethu vitte thallal figure maathramme nammaku ariyaavo...real fig undengil alle puli k shesham ethu padam aanu verunethu ennu pareyaan pattullu...
joby de post il ninnu manasalakan patunethu puli de actuals 80 cr aayirekenam avir producers assoc il lkoduthee fig anegene anengil maybe premam/dhrsyam/abraham next order il verum ..abraham total business around 60 cr vannu kaanullu...real figure not thallal so bhaaki films okee etree annenu nammuku guess cheyaanee ullu

----------


## HariGopal

> 3 n 4 engane venel urappikkam??
> Pinnem confused..
> Ramaleela n Two countries..??
> Moideen/ Two countries ivide Dileep Prithvi fans ne kshanikkukayanu..


two countries vittu poyi, may be fifth ayirikkam

ramaleela athinteym thazheye varoo ennanu ente orith

----------


## Tigerbasskool

> This seems to be genuine figure for me!!!


Thanks bro for sharing

nyan parenyee polee thannee ithinte total business 60 cr

----------


## Antonio

Lalettan fans list..
1.pulimurugan
2.Oppam
3.Drishyam
4.MVT
5.Bahubali..

Ikka fans list
1.Pulimurugan 
2.Abraham
3.Premam
4 Bahubali
5.Drishyam
Inagneyakum ennu thonnunnu..
Anyway all non ikka fans Wil be against Abraham, sure..
Dileep n Prithvi fans aanel list ineem Maarum..
Aahaa enthoru Santhosham..
Ellarum happy..

----------


## Devarajan Master

> Total business nokkukkayanu enkil drisyam muklail varum ABS collection .
> Athu thannaynu second ennu parnajathum.. pinne athil producer associationte arivodu koodiyanallo ittathu.
> 
> Allenkkil prodcuer association objection kanikkatte.


Master stroke from Joby. Oru vedikku ethrayo pakshikal....

----------


## Tigerbasskool

> ente daivameeeeeee




ithu kandille kandahassa  :Hoennekollu:  :Hoennekollu:  :Hoennekollu:  :Hoennekollu:  :Hoennekollu:

----------


## Antonio

> Master stroke from Joby. Oru vedikku ethrayo pakshikal....


Demonetisation pole..
"Mere pyare deshwasiyon, aaj se all  old thallu films collection valid nahi hain.."

----------


## Antonio

> ithu kandille kandahassa


Per day one crore, Dnt u like???

----------


## Tigerbasskool

> "Tomichan going thru tough tym"..
> Manasilayilla..  🤔


income tax raid ...itomichan llathee kanaku purethu vitaal pokilleeee avir athu thanne karyam

----------


## HariGopal

> Lalettan fans list..
> 1.pulimurugan
> 2.Oppam
> 3.Drishyam
> 4.MVT
> 5.Bahubali..
> 
> Ikka fans list
> 1.Pulimurugan 
> ...



bhesh aayittund.

----------


## Antonio

> bhesh aayittund.


Ithaanippo nadannath... Nadakkunnath
Chakkikkotha chankaran..
All are the best..

----------


## Antonio

> income tax raid ...itomichan llathee kanaku purethu vitaal pokilleeee avir athu thanne karyam


Post/posters pinvalichu 'lelu Allu' paranjaal Antony n pilleru Adutha Padam chelappo kaividum..
No cyber attack, but no cyber support..

----------


## Veiwer11

> two countries vittu poyi, may be fifth ayirikkam
> 
> ramaleela athinteym thazheye varoo ennanu ente orith


Ramleela Way Below Espcially WW
Ramleele GCC 6Cr approx ..Abraham 10Cr..
So Abraham will be above Ramleela

----------


## Antonio

35-40 yrs aaya 2 greatest actors of Indian industry ee Type promotions pokaruthaayirunnu, anuvadikkaruthayirunnu..
Thudangiya aal patent vangatha kond, ellarum ippo cheyyunnu.. Everyone can sit back n relax..
Gokulam can post next month as, "Kochunni is the second now "(kochunni lucky to have Laletan so that it can be considered for the 2nd rank, otherwise...) , then in October Antony Wil post it as , "Odiyan is first now.."

Hindi okke anganeyaaa, Aamir record, Salman pottikkum, Athu SRK pottikkum, veendum Aamir.. angane anagne..
Nammakkum athokke vendee

----------


## Antonio

> Ramleela Way Below Espcially WW
> Ramleele GCC 6Cr approx ..Abraham 10Cr..
> So Abraham will be above Ramleela


Appo 80 cr Ramaleela undo??
Undel Abraham ethra??
Ini ille??? Illenkil Abraham nte 50/60 polum ille??
Athaanu Joby udheshichath..

----------


## emirates

> 35-40 yrs aaya 2 greatest actors of Indian industry ee Type promotions pokaruthaayirunnu, anuvadikkaruthayirunnu..
> Thudangiya aal patent vangatha kond, ellarum ippo cheyyunnu.. Everyone can sit back n relax..
> Gokulam can post next month as Kochunni is the second now (kochunni lucky to have Laletan so that it can be considered for the 2nd rank, otherwise...) , then in October Antony Wil post it as Odiyan is first now..
> 
> Hindi okke anganeyaaa, Aamir record, Salman pottikkum, Athu SRK pottikkum, veendum Aamir.. angane anagne..
> Nammakkum athokke vendee


അബ്രഹാമിന്റെ സന്തതികൾ രണ്ടാമത്തെ പണം വാരി ചിത്രം എന്ന് പറഞ്ഞാൽ അതിനർത്ഥം 80 cr ആയി എന്നല്ല മറ്റുപലരുടേം കളക്ഷൻ എല്ലാം തള്ളായിരുന്നു എന്ന് വേണം മനസ്സിലാക്കാൻ

Ethoduvare thalliyavar 😂😂😂😂😂
Allenkil case kodukkam 

Sent from my X9009 using Tapatalk

----------


## perumal

> 35-40 yrs aaya 2 greatest actors of Indian industry ee Type promotions pokaruthaayirunnu, anuvadikkaruthayirunnu..
> Thudangiya aal patent vangatha kond, ellarum ippo cheyyunnu.. Everyone can sit back n relax..
> Gokulam can post next month as Kochunni is the second now (kochunni lucky to have Laletan so that it can be considered for the 2nd rank, otherwise...) , then in October Antony Wil post it as Odiyan is first now..
> 
> Hindi okke anganeyaaa, Aamir record, Salman pottikkum, Athu SRK pottikkum, veendum Aamir.. angane anagne..
> Nammakkum athokke vendee


online aayi ela theatres um track cheyumenoke paranjat evida nadakan!! ela theatre lem tkt sales online aaki track cheithal mathi...cheyilalo....azhimathi nadathanum tax vetikanum patilalo  :Laughing:

----------


## Antonio

> അബ്രഹാമിന്റെ സന്തതികൾ രണ്ടാമത്തെ പണം വാരി ചിത്രം എന്ന് പറഞ്ഞാൽ അതിനർത്ഥം 80 cr ആയി എന്നല്ല മറ്റുപലരുടേം കളക്ഷൻ എല്ലാം തള്ളായിരുന്നു എന്ന് വേണം മനസ്സിലാക്കാൻ
> 
> Ethoduvare thalliyavar 😂😂😂😂😂
> Allenkil case kodukkam 
> 
> Sent from my X9009 using Tapatalk


Athre ulloo
Pilleru karayunnath engane 100 aayi ennaa
100 poyittu 75 polum Joby paranjillallo..
"Njan aanu ente Padam aanu second..
Athinu ethra venamennu ningal yukthi pole theerumanichoo..
Athupole bakkiyullavarkk kittiyathum.."

----------


## Tigerbasskool

> Appo 80 cr Ramaleela undo??
> Undel Abraham ethra??
> Ini ille??? Illenkil Abraham nte 50/60 polum ille??
> Athaanu Joby udheshichath..


ramleela 50cr club movie aanu but below abraham 100% sure

----------


## perumal

> അബ്രഹാമിന്റെ സന്തതികൾ രണ്ടാമത്തെ പണം വാരി ചിത്രം എന്ന് പറഞ്ഞാൽ അതിനർത്ഥം 80 cr ആയി എന്നല്ല മറ്റുപലരുടേം കളക്ഷൻ എല്ലാം തള്ളായിരുന്നു എന്ന് വേണം മനസ്സിലാക്കാൻ
> 
> Ethoduvare thalliyavar 
> Allenkil case kodukkam 
> 
> Sent from my X9009 using Tapatalk



oppam second enn thalliyath oppam thread il kidaputnd  :Laughing:  
ramaleela 80cr undo  :Thinking:

----------


## King Amal

Athinu Anthony chaavanam.. 😂



> online aayi ela theatres um track cheyumenoke paranjat evida nadakan!! ela theatre lem tkt sales online aaki track cheithal mathi...cheyilalo....azhimathi nadathanum tax vetikanum patilalo

----------


## Antonio

> oppam second enn thalliyath oppam thread il kidaputnd  
> ramaleela undo


80 nte poster und..
Ivide thalliyittilla..
Arungopy okke FB il ittarunnu..

----------


## Veiwer11

Sambavam AAke Contraversy aayi

Oppam Record Breaker Enn Paranjappol aarkum Oru Issuevum Undaayirunnilla

Ippo Ellam Chaadi Ennettu Well Done Jobi

Onnukil Ella Padathinteyum actual Varum
Oppum onnum Ippo Picturil Illa Again Premam/ Drishyam

Allenkil Thall Thudarnnu Kond Irikkum

----------


## Tigerbasskool

enthaylum karyangil okee itree aaya sthithiku thread titile maatiyek ..oru paalam aavumbol angottum ingottum pokenamelloo ethu  :Read:

----------


## Antonio

> Sambavam AAke Contraversy aayi
> 
> Oppam Record Breaker Enn Paranjappol aarkum Oru Issuevum Undaayirunnilla
> 
> Ippo Ellam Chaadi Ennettu Well Done Jobi
> 
> Onnukil Ella Padathinteyum actual Varum
> Oppum onnum Ippo Picturil Illa Again Premam/ Drishyam
> 
> Allenkil Thall Thudarnnu Kond Irikkum


"Thallal-  kevalam oru producer il ninnu oru Janathayude aathamavishkaramaya kalaaroopam..."

PSC question-
Thalall prasthanathinte upanjathaav aaru??
A) Antony B) Tomichan C) Prithviraj D) Joby..

----------


## Veiwer11

> enthaylum karyangil okee itree aaya sthithiku thread titile maatiyek ..oru paalam aavumbol angottum ingottum pokenamelloo ethu


Title Ippol Ullath Mathy ...

----------


## Tigerbasskool

> Sambavam AAke Contraversy aayi
> 
> Oppam Record Breaker Enn Paranjappol aarkum Oru Issuevum Undaayirunnilla
> 
> Ippo Ellam Chaadi Ennettu Well Done Jobi
> 
> Onnukil Ella Padathinteyum actual Varum
> Oppum onnum Ippo Picturil Illa Again Premam/ Drishyam
> 
> Allenkil Thall Thudarnnu Kond Irikkum


controversy aakette ...avenam enaalum orig actuals purethu verullluu...ee news tv il veranam 
*real fig ingenen aayiirkum as per producer assoc

puli- 80 cr total business
premam /dhrishyam - 60 cr +
abraham - 60 cr +
aadu2 - 55 cr
ram;leela - 50 cr
oppam - 50 cr
TGF - 50 cr
Moideen - 50 cr
2 count - 50 cr

etc*

----------


## King Amal

Ivanokke maryadhik irunna porayrnno..  😂😂😂

Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk

----------


## perumal

> Sambavam AAke Contraversy aayi
> 
> Oppam Record Breaker Enn Paranjappol aarkum Oru Issuevum Undaayirunnilla
> 
> Ippo Ellam Chaadi Ennettu Well Done Jobi
> 
> Onnukil Ella Padathinteyum actual Varum
> Oppum onnum Ippo Picturil Illa Again Premam/ Drishyam
> 
> Allenkil Thall Thudarnnu Kond Irikkum


Ikka padangalodulla asahishnutha manobhavam vyktham..oppam beat Drishyam/premam enn onlookers polula medias itapo   no problem  :Laughing:  oppathinte athrem or even more gross ula abraham itapo sahikan patanila chilark  :Laughing:  abraham ethra undenu no idea..bt am thinking it should be above oppam... someone can confirm!

----------


## perumal

> Title Ippol Ullath Mathy ...


Ys..title onum.matenda imo!

----------


## emirates

> controversy aakette ...avenam enaalum orig actuals purethu verullluu...ee news tv il veranam 
> *real fig ingenen aayiirkum as per producer assoc
> 
> puli- 80 cr total business
> premam /dhrishyam - 60 cr +
> abraham - 60 cr +
> aadu2 - 55 cr
> ram;leela - 50 cr
> oppam - 50 cr
> ...


Aadu2 Onnum believable Alla 
Same premam also
After piracy Nalla dip anu and it's below 50/-only

Sent from my X9009 using Tapatalk

----------


## Tigerbasskool

All Time 2nd Biggest Blockbuster of Mollywood #AbrahaminteSanthathikal Officially announced by producer

Megastar Mammootty’s stylish entertainer Abrahaminte Santhathikal hit the screens on June 16. The film directed by debutant Shaji Padoor, production by Goodwill Entertaintments and written by Haneef Adeni.Anson Paul and Kaniha are also playing prominent roles.It has got a fantabulous opening at the Kerala box office. Many midnight shows were added across Kerala due to huge rush on opening day. The film has done a business of 3.32 Crores on the first day at the Kerala box office and became the biggest opener of the year.Abrahaminte Santhathikal is all set to complete the 6th week of its run at the theatres across the state and overseas 
�From Kochi multiplexes, the film has minted over 7.45 Lakhs with an occupancy of 98.41% on its opening day and became the Malayalam movie with highest opening day gross there this year till date
Abrahaminte Santhathikal is continuing its fantastic run at the theatres across Kerala. The movie entered the 7th week of its run in approximately 36 theatres across the state. The film is maintaining steady box office collections and is undoubtedly, the biggest all time 2nd malayalam grosser
Movie cross the 16250* shows mark in kerala alone and Worldwide 22000+ shows completed now that too in another territory

Here’s the world wide collection report and record 
�Kerala -40.8 Cr(Approx)�UAE - GCC-12 Cr(Approx)�Rest of The World -1.9 Cr
(UK,IRELAND,USA,AUS-1cr)�Rest of India -4.6 Cr(Approx)�Total Collection -60Cr(Approx)�Total Business-72 Cr+

Gcc overseas Tracked By rentrak (Global leaders in movie box office revenue tracking)
And comescore 

Here’s some records 

⭐️ Abrahaminte Santhathikal has been breaked the entire collection record of Ramaleela,Drishyam and oppam. The movie (Abrahaminte santhathikal ) marked as second highest grossing film after Pulimurugan (big budget) in mollywood town.
⭐️ AbrahaminteSanthathikal Crossed 2 CR From All Kerala Carnival Cinemas
Third Movie To Cross 2 CR Milestone In Carnival Cinemas After #Pulimurugan And #Bahubali2 
⭐️ AbrahaminteSanthathikal 40 days completed @ Ruwi Star Cinema Sultanate Of #Oman. Moving to 50 days
After #Pranchiyettan (63 days ) #Pulimurugan (55days)a malayalam movie is reaching 50 days Run at Oman.
⭐️ Highest Kerala Grosser Of @mammukka 
Highest Mollywood Grosser In 2018
⭐️ Second Highest South Indian Grosser In GCC In 2018
⭐️ All Time 3rd Highest Grosser In All Kerala Carnival Cinemas 
⭐️ All Time 3rd Highest Grosser In TVM Plexes
⭐️ GCC 3rd highest show count after pulimurugan and tgf-3800 show’s 
⭐️ highest hindi dubing rights 1.94cr for a malayalam movie
⭐️ 3rd Fastest 15K Shows in Mollywood History
⭐️ 2nd Fastest 1cr at All kerala carnival only after Baahubali
⭐️ Highest Grosser of the Year@Trivandrum plexes
⭐️ Highest Grosser of the year@Vanitha cineplex
⭐️ Highest Grosser of the Year@Palakkad
⭐️ All time 3rd Highest Grosser@GCC
⭐️ All time Highest 2nd weekend grosser in the History of Mollywood,Only behind Pulimurugan. despite the off-season&world cup mania
⭐️ Abraham Bookmyshow Grosses 9cr beated oppam 6cr ,ezra-7cr,munthiri vallikal 8cr,3rd highest BMS grosser of Mollywood
⭐️ AbrahaminteSanthathikal is now the highest grosser at Calicut Single Screens in 2018
⭐️ Abraham is 5Th highest Malayalam Movie Entered $1.5M Club In GCC
⭐️ All Time 5th Highest Grosser In TVM City 
⭐️ Abrahaminte sandathikal First mollywood poster that became 100k like and comments in facebook!!

*from fb ..just sharing here*

----------


## Veiwer11

> Aadu2 Onnum believable Alla 
> Same premam also
> After piracy Nalla dip anu and it's below 50/-only
> 
> Sent from my X9009 using Tapatalk


Premam Ww Gross Thanne und Close to that Figure
Not Business..

----------


## emirates

> Premam Ww Gross Thanne und Close to that Figure
> Not Business..


Nalla dip undayi ennu producers thanne news channels paranjitund around 30cr kazhinja piracy issue vannathu 
Athu Nannayi effect ayi Ennu producer thanne sammadichatha

Sent from my X9009 using Tapatalk

----------


## Veiwer11

> Nalla dip undayi ennu producers thanne news channels paranjitund around 30cr kazhinja piracy issue vannathu 
> Athu Nannayi effect ayi Ennu producer thanne sammadichatha
> 
> Sent from my X9009 using Tapatalk


Premam Break Up

Kerala 40Cr+
ROI - 5cr+ TNil Thanne 1Cr 
UK+USA- 3.5Cr
GCC - Exact Ariyilla But 10cr+ und..

----------


## Tigerbasskool

*Abrahaminte Santhathikal Box Office: It Becomes The Second Top Grossing Malayalam Movie!*Posted By: Abhijith
Updated: Monday, July 30, 2018, 13:57 [IST]

Abrahaminte Santhathikal, the Mammootty starrer, which had graced the big screens on July 16, 2018, continues its victorious run at the box office. Directed by Shaji Padoor, the film stayed true to its genre by coming up with a mix that was high on thrill, style and emotions. Abrahaminte Santhathikal has now entered the seventh week of its run in the theatres in Kerala and has made a strong impact, despite a good number of movies coming into the theatres, upon its release. Well, the audiences have been eager to know about the collections of the movie and now, the makers of the film have come up with an update, which is sure to give goosebumps to all the fans of the movie. 

*The Second Top Grossing Malayalam Movie Of All Time*Well, Abrahaminte Santhathikal has emerged as the biggest blockbuster of the recent times. Now, reports have surfaced that the film is the second top grossing Malayalam movie of all time and is next only to the movie Pulimurugan, which had released in the year 2016.

----------


## emirates

> Premam Break Up
> 
> Kerala 40Cr+
> ROI - 5cr+ TNil Thanne 1Cr 
> UK+USA- 3.5Cr
> GCC - Exact Ariyilla But 10cr+ und..


K Njan vittu

Sent from my X9009 using Tapatalk

----------


## anupkerb1

> controversy aakette ...avenam enaalum orig actuals purethu verullluu...ee news tv il veranam 
> *real fig ingenen aayiirkum as per producer assoc
> 
> puli- 80 cr total business
> premam /dhrishyam - 60 cr +
> abraham - 60 cr +
> aadu2 - 55 cr
> ram;leela - 50 cr
> oppam - 50 cr
> ...


Satelite , right elam adakum ula fig aano atho kbo mathram aano

----------


## Keelezi Achu

Uttaravaaditwa petta aalu tanne 2nd biggest ennu paranja stidikku title athu prakaaram change cheythoode, whts wrong in that.

----------


## King Amal

Swabhaavikam.. 

Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk

----------


## bellari

> Swabhaavikam.. 
> 
> Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk


Nighal kure perude manassil thee koriyittu 
Eghane nadannotta

----------


## King Amal

🙄🙄🙄🙄🙄🙄🙄🙄🙄🙄🙄🙄🙄



> Nighal kure perude manassil thee koriyittu 
> Eghane nadannotta

----------


## Janapriyan

Read more at: https://www.manoramaonline.com/movie...limurugan.html
https://www.manoramaonline.com/movie...limurugan.html7

----------


## PunchHaaji



----------


## moovybuf

ellaa thallukaludeyum adappu therikatte....

----------


## Saathan

unwanted thallal ayi poyi  :Doh:

----------


## Iyyer The Great

> 


Pinnalla  :Band: 

Iniyum varille unnikal ee vazhi thallukalum kondu..  :Laughing:

----------


## bellari

> Read more at: https://www.manoramaonline.com/movie...limurugan.html
> https://www.manoramaonline.com/movie...limurugan.html7


Aghane manorama yum report purathu vittu 
Ini endhu cheyum sambavam viral aayi ini pidichaal kittoola

----------


## bellari

> unwanted thallal ayi poyi


Pyavam ikka fans 8k polum illathavar ..
Kittippol kurachu kanathil aghottu kitti ennu vijarichal mathi bhai

----------


## Iyyer The Great

Wanted thallu unwanted thallu ennokke undo.. :Raghavan:

----------


## Moviebuff369

> unwanted thallal ayi poyi


very much wanted....need of the hour.. :Drum:

----------


## Akhil krishnan

Ini Cheriya Thallukal Illa Valya Thallukal Matram..


Big Thallu..


Coming Sooonn....


Sent from my LLD-AL10 using Tapatalk

----------


## King Amal

🤘

Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk

----------


## King Amal

.

Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk

----------


## shivankuty

> controversy aakette ...avenam enaalum orig actuals purethu verullluu...ee news tv il veranam 
> *real fig ingenen aayiirkum as per producer assoc
> 
> puli- 80 cr total business
> premam /dhrishyam - 60 cr +
> abraham - 60 cr +
> aadu2 - 55 cr
> ram;leela - 50 cr
> oppam - 50 cr
> ...


Chettan kidu aanlo
Puli 80cr & abrhm 60cr...choru thannanondae kazhkne???
Abrhmnkal 20 koli matram munpilula padavmyt abrhm onu compare chythkm
Shows abr 16.5k puli 42k
Kochi multi abr 1.15cr puli 4.3cr...cinepolisnu pakarm ivde paryna pole vanitha collection(26lacs) add chythalm 1.4cr
Tvm multi abrhm 80lacs puli3cr+...tvm city full edtha abrhm 1.4cr puli 7.5cr
Calicut abrhm 75lacs puli 2cr...calicut city full edthal abrhm 95lacs pui 3cr+
Pala abrhm 11.5lac share puli 43lacs(actual athilm varm)
Thalayolprmb abr 18lacs puli avde 1cr+
Uae abrhm 92k admits puli 342k admits
Us+uk abrhm 1cr puli 3.5cr
Athayath track chyuna ottumikka sthalam abrhmnekal 3 times collectn minm varna puliku 80cr???
Drshyvm abrhm same ww gross aano setta??
Kochi multi drshym 2.43cr
Tvm 2.5cr
Calicut 1.69cr
Pala 19lacs share
Showcount 26k
Uae 144k admits
Engne nkyalm drshythnte aduth varmo abrhm???palaydthm pathi colctn polum ila...atleast oridathenglm drshythnte 75% collctn englm abrhmnu undo???
Chumma kidanu oronu parythe...chinthikkan kazhvndel angne para

----------


## Jo

> Chettan kidu aanlo
> Puli 80cr & abrhm 60cr...choru thannanondae kazhkne???
> Abrhmnkal 20 koli matram munpilula padavmyt abrhm onu compare chythkm
> Shows abr 16.5k puli 42k
> Kochi multi abr 1.15cr puli 4.3cr...cinepolisnu pakarm ivde paryna pole vanitha collection(26lacs) add chythalm 1.4cr
> Tvm multi abrhm 80lacs puli3cr+...tvm city full edtha abrhm 1.4cr puli 7.5cr
> Calicut abrhm 75lacs puli 2cr...calicut city full edthal abrhm 95lacs pui 3cr+
> Pala abrhm 11.5lac share puli 43lacs(actual athilm varm)
> Thalayolprmb abr 18lacs puli avde 1cr+
> ...


Abraham thallu thane aanu...but puli 150 thallallennu viswasikkunnundo?
Oppam 75?

Ithokke thudangi vechathu ningalalle..pinnentha ippo kidannu karayunnathu?

----------


## Jo

> yeth? moideen, two countries, angamaly ithinteyellam page nadathunath lal fans aano?


Alla....athu avaravarude fans thane alle..allathe trade analysts or box office pundits onnumallallo... :Laughing: ..obviously avarude padangalude mukalil collection ittu kaanumbol..baakki annan pages okke  koodi trollumbol..avarum koode idunnu...more over..oru smiley alle ittullu..??athil enthaanu itra bhayankara troll..moideen/two counties..athu kandappo lal fans angu keri thallunnu atramaatram..but who cares..atleast kurachu perude enkilum ullil angane oru picture vannu since asianet,manorama okke ippo report cheyyunnu...atre avarum udeishu kanullu..

But it s higtime to stop this thallu collection mockery by introducing e-tocket as early as possible..illenkil..it will keep on going...

----------


## classic

Ekadesham ithayirikkum PA report prakaram ulla status:

PM - 90cr
Abraham - 55cr+ (admits less than Premam & Drishyam, collection equal due to 5 years inflation in ticket rates & rights)
Premam - 55cr+
Drishyam - 55cr
All other films mentioned - 50cr+

Baakkiyokke ethand ningal parayunna pole.. PM nte moonnil randil thazhe mathrame Malayalathile verethoru padavum total business nadathiyittundavulloo.. Kerala theatre share mathram nokkuvanel only half..




> controversy aakette ...avenam enaalum orig actuals purethu verullluu...ee news tv il veranam 
> *real fig ingenen aayiirkum as per producer assoc
> 
> puli- 80 cr total business
> premam /dhrishyam - 60 cr +
> abraham - 60 cr +
> aadu2 - 55 cr
> ram;leela - 50 cr
> oppam - 50 cr
> ...

----------


## shivankuty

> Abraham thallu thane aanu...but puli 150 thallallennu viswasikkunnundo?
> Oppam 75?
> 
> Ithokke thudangi vechathu ningalalle..pinnentha ippo kidannu karayunnathu?


Abrhm 50cr thallunathm puli 150cr thallunathm same aanu...puli ww gross thanne 130cr+...pkshe abrhm 2nd highest grosser ennu paranja athayath 75cr+ ennath unparallel thallal aanu...oppam 75cr enu paryna prodctn sidnte nthelum onnu kanich tharamo??

----------


## shivankuty

> Ekadesham ithayirikkum PA report prakaram ulla status:
> 
> PM - 90cr
> Abraham - 55cr+ (admits less than Premam & Drishyam, collection equal due to 5 years inflation in ticket rates & rights)
> Premam - 55cr+
> Drishyam - 55cr
> All other films mentioned - 50cr+
> 
> Baakkiyokke ethand ningal parayunna pole.. PM nte moonnil randil thazhe mathrame Malayalathile verethoru padavum total business nadathiyittundavulloo.. Kerala theatre share mathram nokkuvanel only half..


Admits vidu..collectn noku..aethelum oru sthlath premam/drshym/enmnte colctnte oru 75% edthath kanikamo???

----------


## King Amal

Banglore days appo 75+cr vann kaanum alle dai? 
-
BD And Oppam Comparison 

Cochin Multi 

Bangalore Days - 2.87cr
Oppam - 1.97cr

Calicut 

Bangalore Days - 1.36cr
Oppam - 1.11cr

GCC 

Bangalore Days - 14cr
Oppam - 11.3cr

USA 

Bangalore Days - 86L
Oppam - 63L

UK

Bangalore Days - 1.10cr
Oppam - 75L

ROI 

Bangalore Days - 5cr
Oppam - 2cr

Kerala Show Count 

Bangalore Days - 20.8k
Oppam - 15.6k

Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk

----------


## shivankuty

> Alla....athu avaravarude fans thane alle..allathe trade analysts or box office pundits onnumallallo.....obviously avarude padangalude mukalil collection ittu kaanumbol..baakki annan pages okke  koodi trollumbol..avarum koode idunnu...more over..oru smiley alle ittullu..??athil enthaanu itra bhayankara troll..moideen/two counties..athu kandappo lal fans angu keri thallunnu atramaatram..but who cares..atleast kurachu perude enkilum ullil angane oru picture vannu since asianet,manorama okke ippo report cheyyunnu...atre avarum udeishu kanullu..
> 
> But it s higtime to stop this thallu collection mockery by introducing e-tocket as early as possible..illenkil..it will keep on going...


Ramaleelym 80cr ennu manorma report chythrnu...arelum mind chytho??

----------


## udaips

So this movie is the Second highest grossing Indian movie from GCC, behind Bahubali 2... Great achievement... :Yo:

----------


## shivankuty

> Banglore days appo 75+cr vann kaanum alle dai? 
> -
> BD And Oppam Comparison 
> 
> Cochin Multi 
> 
> Bangalore Days - 2.87cr
> Oppam - 1.97cr
> 
> ...


Athnu oppam aarade 75cr okke paranjath...official aayi vannath oru 50cr poster matram...ww 45cr gross athinullu...

----------


## Mammooka fan

> Banglore days appo 75+cr vann kaanum alle dai? 
> -
> BD And Oppam Comparison 
> 
> Cochin Multi 
> 
> Bangalore Days - 2.87cr
> Oppam - 1.97cr
> 
> ...


Angane onnum chodhich kalayale ponn anna

----------


## King Amal

> Athnu oppam aarade 75cr okke paranjath...official aayi vannath oru 50cr poster matram...ww 45cr gross athinullu...


Appo oppam ethraya final WW gross?? 

Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk

----------


## Mammooka fan

> Athnu oppam aarade 75cr okke paranjath...official aayi vannath oru 50cr poster matram...ww 45cr gross athinullu...


Appol oppam drshyathe beat chythilee
Appo 2nd oppam anenn paadi nadanalo ettan fanz

----------


## shivankuty

> Appo oppam ethraya final WW gross?? 
> 
> Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk


Athaa paranje oppam final around 45cr varum...

----------


## King Amal

> Athaa paranje oppam final around 45cr varum...


Appo Banglore days? 

Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk

----------


## Mammooka fan

Nthayalum producers paranja sthithik vishwasikthe vere vazhi illa 
Abraham second biggest grosser in M TOWN❤️❤️❤️❤️

----------


## Veiwer11

> Athnu oppam aarade 75cr okke paranjath...official aayi vannath oru 50cr poster matram...ww 45cr gross athinullu...


Banglore Days Gross Oppathekkal Kuduthal Alle in Kerala
Tracked vech nokkiyaal thanne
ROI& ROW ahead Thanne

----------


## shivankuty

> Appol oppam drshyathe beat chythilee
> Appo 2nd oppam anenn paadi nadanalo ettan fanz


Ningal parymbo ivdthr karym parynm...purath pala sthalathm lal fans und...ivde oppam thread nkya mathi...aarum paranjtla...purth palarum abrhm 80cr 90cr okke parynund...100cr poster vare aduchrkvrund...athnokke njn ivde vannu chdchit nth karym

----------


## PunchHaaji



----------


## ikka

> Athnu oppam aarade 75cr okke paranjath...official aayi vannath oru 50cr poster matram...ww 45cr gross athinullu...


Annan paranjal official aanennu viswasikkunnu!!!


https://www.facebook.com/thecomplete...type=3&theater

The Complete Actor Mohanlal

Like This Page ? November 29, 2016 ? 








_COLLECTION REPORT: 

Oppam surpasses Drishyam and become the second highest grosser from Kerala after Pulimurugan !!!!!

As we said earlier, Malayalam movie industry is not Mollywood now but it is Mohanlalwood. The industry is been witnessing the supreme reign by Mohanlal without any challenge from any other as he remains the box office emperor here in this year too.

It all started in 1986 and still there is no one to challenge or even come closer to him in the box office domination. The evidence is right there when we look at the top 3 highest grossers in Mollywood Cinema History. Now, 3 Mohanlal films occupies the top 3 spots in that list and the competition is between Mohanlal movies.

No others are not at all in the race as they are not even in the picture when it comes to box office supremacy. As per the latest reports, Mohanlal movie Oppam which released in this Onam season had officially surpassed the Kerala gross of Mohanlal?s own Drishyam and become the second highest grosser from Kerala, right behind another Mohanlal starrer named Pulimurugan.

Drishyam had grossed around 42.5 crore from its run in A class theaters and Oppam had surpassed it in 78 days as it had raked in a figure above 42.6 crores.

It still runs around 20 screens here in Kerala as well. Puli Murugan is at the top as it had grossed over 75 crores from Kerala alone.

The Worldwide gross of Drishyam is 68 crores and Oppam had grossed around 63 crores from worldwide as well. Pulimurugan?s worldwide gross is now around 125 crores.
_
_

_

----------


## King Amal

> Ningal parymbo ivdthr karym parynm...purath pala sthalathm lal fans und...ivde oppam thread nkya mathi...aarum paranjtla...purth palarum abrhm 80cr 90cr okke parynund...100cr poster vare aduchrkvrund...athnokke njn ivde vannu chdchit nth karym


Mission imposible enna mahan ann aa threadil kidann paranjath mughalil quote chythittund..  
Purath aakkiyond metion cheyan pattiyilla..  😁

Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk

----------


## shivankuty

> Banglore Days Gross Oppathekkal Kuduthal Alle in Kerala
> Tracked vech nokkiyaal thanne
> ROI& ROW ahead Thanne


Trackdl tvm kottym chngnsry okke oppam aanu munnil...pinne ivde palarum paryna pole bigMsnte padm pole oru acceptance smal centrsl thpolulla pdanglk varilaa...i dont knw about bd collctn...oppam 14cr share und...

----------


## Mammooka fan

> oppam 2nd biggest da 
> 
> 
> http://www.forumkeralam.in/forum/sho...=1#post7953155
> 
> 
> le lal fans in 2016 
> 
> 
> ...


Appo ith.  Nthna ivde itte

----------


## Iyyer The Great

> Abrhm 50cr thallunathm puli 150cr thallunathm same aanu...puli ww gross thanne 130cr+...pkshe abrhm 2nd highest grosser ennu paranja athayath 75cr+ ennath unparallel thallal aanu...oppam 75cr enu paryna prodctn sidnte nthelum onnu kanich tharamo??


Puli WW gross 130 cr+  :Rolling Eyes:   :Swoon:

----------


## Mammooka fan

> Puli WW gross 130 cr+


😂😂😂😂😂😂😂😂😂😂

----------


## shivankuty

> Annan paranjal official aanennu viswasikkunnu!!!
> 
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/thecomplete...type=3&theater
> 
> The Complete Actor Mohanlal
> 
> Like This Page ? November 29, 2016 ? 
> 
> ...


Ithanno athnu official page???lalettnte offcl pagel verum mohanlal ennanu..ith official fans page polumalla...official fans page mfc aanu

----------


## Veiwer11

> Trackdl tvm kottym chngnsry okke oppam aanu munnil...pinne ivde palarum paryna pole bigMsnte padm pole oru acceptance smal centrsl thpolulla pdanglk varilaa...i dont knw about bd collctn...oppam 14cr share und...


Ath Engene Bangalore Days Opening Week Record Ittal Padam aan
Beating Drishyam
Ellayidathum nalla Rush Undaayirunnu Not just main Centres

----------


## Veiwer11

> Abrhm 50cr thallunathm puli 150cr thallunathm same aanu...puli ww gross thanne 130cr+...pkshe abrhm 2nd highest grosser ennu paranja athayath 75cr+ ennath unparallel thallal aanu...oppam 75cr enu paryna prodctn sidnte nthelum onnu kanich tharamo??


Thallaline Angane Parallel Unparallel Ennokke Undo 
Ellaam Thallal Thanne

Ithippo AArude Kuthaka Onnum allallo
Avarum Thallatte

----------


## Iyyer The Great

> Trackdl tvm kottym chngnsry okke oppam aanu munnil...pinne ivde palarum paryna pole bigMsnte padm pole oru acceptance smal centrsl thpolulla pdanglk varilaa...i dont knw about bd collctn...oppam 14cr share und...


KTM Chry okke tracked collection? Athethu theatrele?
TVM BD time il irangiya ethu screen aanu track cheythathu..ippo track cheyunna aries, carnival onnum annilalllo..only single screens

----------


## Iyyer The Great

> pinne ivde palarum paryna pole bigMsnte padm pole oru acceptance smal centrsl thpolulla pdanglk varilaa......


Appo ekm multi collection vech Aadhi and AS compare cheyyande  :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## Veiwer11

> KTM Chry okke tracked collection? Athethu theatrele?
> TVM BD time il irangiya ethu screen aanu track cheythathu..ippo track cheyunna aries, carnival onnum annilalllo..only single screens


Aadhi yumaayi compare Cheeyumbol EE Small centre Bigm Advantage onnum Kaanarilla

Appolaan Multistarrer Moviekk

----------


## shivankuty

> Puli WW gross 130 cr+


Ivde thanne chila ika fansnu 27cr share aanu...chilarku 32cr share...pkshe actual ith randumalla...32cr share without multiplex aanu....so total kerala 80cr+ varum...ini ath potte...ivdulvr parynathnte avg aayi oru 30cr edkam...appo thanne around 67cr gross varum...uae top admits okke ippo pala pagesm purath vittrnu..with pui 342k dmits and gross 30cr+...telngu 10cr ennu avdthe trackers reprt chyunund...roi 8k shows undrnu...banglre & tamilnadu matram 4cr undrnu...so total around 6-7cr roi...us+uk+row around 4.5cr...puli tamil 3cr undrnu...so ith thanne 120cr+ varum....ithoke ikka fans angeekarkna kerala share vechtanu orknm...actual edthal inym oru 13cr varum

----------


## King Amal

> Trackdl tvm kottym chngnsry okke oppam aanu munnil...pinne ivde palarum paryna pole bigMsnte padm pole oru acceptance smal centrsl thpolulla pdanglk varilaa...i dont knw about bd collctn...oppam 14cr share und...


Tvmil okke ethra diff? 
Banglore days Ekm multi diff 90lakhs ahead
Calicut 25 lakhs ahead
Gcc 3cr ahead
Roi 3cr ahead.. 
Ippo tanne 7-8 cr ahead aanu Banglore days..  Pine USA, UK yilum BD tanne.. 
-
Ella centreilum nalla rush tanne aayrnn BD.. Ath vid

Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk

----------


## shivankuty

> KTM Chry okke tracked collection? Athethu theatrele?
> TVM BD time il irangiya ethu screen aanu track cheythathu..ippo track cheyunna aries, carnival onnum annilalllo..only single screens


Trackd alenklm collctn availble aanlo...trackd nkuanl kochi caicut uae matre kaanu

----------


## Veiwer11

> Trackd alenklm collctn availble aanlo...trackd nkuanl kochi caicut uae matre kaanu


GCC Und UK USA und 
Evide okke BD thanne Mumpil
Athum nalla Differncil

BD is Higher grosser than Oppam

----------


## Kattippalli Pappan

> Ekadesham ithayirikkum PA report prakaram ulla status:
> 
> PM - 90cr
> Abraham - 55cr+ (admits less than Premam & Drishyam, collection equal due to 5 years inflation in ticket rates & rights)
> Premam - 55cr+
> Drishyam - 55cr
> All other films mentioned - 50cr+
> 
> Baakkiyokke ethand ningal parayunna pole.. PM nte moonnil randil thazhe mathrame Malayalathile verethoru padavum total business nadathiyittundavulloo.. Kerala theatre share mathram nokkuvanel only half..


PM 85 cr Max undakum
Bakiyellam  approx correct ayirikkum. pinne Drishyam,premam enni films undakiya oru impact ABS
Undayiittilla
Show count, kochi multi TVM single screen collection ,  Calicut Single screen collection ithokke nokki total business etrayanennu calculate cheyyunnadu ivide orupadu kanunnundu . Athokke verum mandatharam anu.
Bangalore days kochi multi, collection and show count,CLT single screen , kattapana show count
Thudangiyavayude matram total business eduthu nokiyal manasilavunnadeyullu

----------


## King Amal

Ekm, calicut, gcc, ROI eduthappo tanne 8cr difference vannu..  UK, USA okke verem..  



> GCC Und UK USA und 
> Evide okke BD thanne Mumpil
> Athum nalla Differncil
> 
> BD is Higher grosser than Oppam

----------


## bellari

Iniyippol peranb chinayil poyi ella record um thakarthaal nammal fans kare paranjittu karyam illatto ..naghal onnum alla peranb avide release cheyyan paranjathu

----------


## Veiwer11

> Ekm, calicut, gcc, ROI eduthappo tanne 8cr difference vannu..  UK, USA okke verem..


So BD ahead Oppam Aayi Aduthath Varette

Abraham Kerala Collection JOby aarkum Koduthittilla 
So all are Assumptions

----------


## moovybuf

> Abrhm 50cr thallunathm puli 150cr thallunathm same aanu...puli ww gross thanne 130cr+...pkshe abrhm 2nd highest grosser ennu paranja athayath 75cr+ ennath unparallel thallal aanu...oppam 75cr enu paryna prodctn sidnte nthelum onnu kanich tharamo??


unparallel aano parallel aano enoke ningalu angu theerumaanikkum alle??  :Laughing: ..

ellathinteyum bible ningale kootaraano?

----------


## Iyyer The Great

> Ivde thanne chila ika fansnu 27cr share aanu...chilarku 32cr share...pkshe actual ith randumalla...32cr share without multiplex aanu....so total kerala 80cr+ varum...ini ath potte...ivdulvr parynathnte avg aayi oru 30cr edkam...appo thanne around 67cr gross varum...uae top admits okke ippo pala pagesm purath vittrnu..with pui 342k dmits and gross 30cr+...telngu 10cr ennu avdthe trackers reprt chyunund...roi 8k shows undrnu...banglre & tamilnadu matram 4cr undrnu...so total around 6-7cr roi...us+uk+row around 4.5cr...puli tamil 3cr undrnu...so ith thanne 120cr+ varum....ithoke ikka fans angeekarkna kerala share vechtanu orknm...actual edthal inym oru 13cr varum


UAE innu nammal authentic aayi edukkunna page Puli collection purath vittitillallo...TGF muthal alle thudangiye..athu TGF collection purathu vidunnathinu munp TGFnum oru exaggerated figure undaayirunnu..aa source consider cheyyaan pattilla...

Telugu 5cr range aanu njan follow cheyunna Telugu sites okke report cheythathu..

Chennai plus Bangalore ninnu 4 cr onnum possible alla..250+ days Chennai il odiya Premam 1 cr kashthichu aanu Chennai il

Tamil 3 cr. ROW 4.5 cr ellaam source illatha figures aanu..Chennai first week 14.5 lakhs aayirunnu..athu vechu 3 cr okke impossible aanu..athinaduthu polum chance illa

----------


## critique

Please change the title ...This is official and no need to think more on it..producer doesnt mention the exact collections..if its second means, the rest are thallal collections or it has overtake all the below ones...and this has been declared with producer association talk.

Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk

----------


## bellari

> UAE innu nammal authentic aayi edukkunna page Puli collection purath vittitillallo...TGF muthal alle thudangiye..athu TGF collection purathu vidunnathinu munp TGFnum oru exaggerated figure undaayirunnu..aa source consider cheyyaan pattilla...
> 
> Telugu 5cr range aanu njan follow cheyunna Telugu sites okke report cheythathu..
> 
> Chennai plus Bangalore ninnu 4 cr onnum possible alla..250+ days Chennai il odiya Premam 1 cr kashthichu aanu
> 
> Tamil 3 cr. ROW 4.5 cr ellaam source illatha figures aanu..Chennai first week 14.5 lakhs aayirunnu..athu vechu 3 cr okke impossible aanu..athinaduthu polum chance illa


Aghane aanenkil namukku ini peranb china market vachu nalla thallu thallam

----------


## Iyyer The Great

> Please change the title ...This is official and no need to think more on it..producer doesnt mention the exact collections..if its second means, the rest are thallal collections or it has overtake all the below ones...and this has been declared with producer association talk.
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


Athu nyaayam aanu..Antony okke thalapathu ulla association alle..ithu 2nd ethi ennu ullathu thallaanenkil decision association il discuss cheythu eduthathaanu ennokke parayumbo athu thettanenkil they should come forward

----------


## Veiwer11

> Abrhm 50cr thallunathm puli 150cr thallunathm same aanu...puli ww gross thanne 130cr+...pkshe abrhm 2nd highest grosser ennu paranja athayath 75cr+ ennath unparallel thallal aanu...oppam 75cr enu paryna prodctn sidnte nthelum onnu kanich tharamo??


Abraham Kerala Collection Jobi aarkum Koduthittilla Pinne Ningalk Engine Parayaan Pettum
Just assumption alle

----------


## bellari

> Please change the title ...This is official and no need to think more on it..producer doesnt mention the exact collections..if its second means, the rest are thallal collections or it has overtake all the below ones...and this has been declared with producer association talk.
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


Vittu kala bhai namukku title onnum vendee ..Sahikkunna thinu okke oru limit okke vende

----------


## Kattippalli Pappan

> Than kure aaylo pm thalli thalli ennu parynu...athnte actual gross aryamo...athellam potte ee padathnu keralathl gross undnu aryamo?? Ee padam nedya grossnte minm 3 iratti track chytha sthalathellm pulik vanitund...puli 100 adchlnkl pine ee so calld bbs okke 15cr kanmo centre gross nkyal???


Thallunnadinu njangal kozhikodukar
Thalluka ennanu paryuka, chilappol thalli thalli ennum
Parum. Venemengil oru varietykku vendi PUSH ennu parayam enda madhiyo????

----------


## King Amal

> Aghane aanenkil namukku ini peranb china market vachu nalla thallu thallam


Pwolich😂😂😂😂

Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk

----------


## roshy

പാകിസ്താനിൽ ഇപ്പൊ അടുത്ത് ഒരു ഇലക്ഷൻ നടന്നു. ലോകരാജ്യങ്ങളെ ഞെട്ടിച്ച് കൊണ്ട് ഇമ്രാൻഖാൻ പ്രധാനമന്ത്രി ആവാൻ പോവുന്നു. അമേരിക്ക, ഇന്ത്യ ഉൾപ്പെടെ പല ലോകരാജ്യങ്ങളും നിരാശരും അസ്വസ്ഥരും ആണ്. അവിടത്തെ പ്രധാന പ്രതിപക്ഷം നവാസ് ഷെരീഫ്ന്റെ PML ഇത് ജനാധിപത്യ പ്രക്രിയയെ അട്ടിമറിച്ച് കൊണ്ട് നടന്ന തിരഞ്ഞെടുപ്പ് ആണ് ഞങ്ങൾ ഇത് അംഗീകരിക്കില്ല എന്ന് പറയുന്നു ! ഇങ്ങനെ അസ്വസ്ഥരായി ആരോപണങ്ങളും പ്രസ്ഥാവനകളും ഇറക്കാം എന്നല്ലാതെ വേറെ ഒന്നും ചെയ്യാനില്ല കാരണം എല്ലാരുടെയും കണ്മുന്നിൽ വെച്ച് PML,PPP ഇവർ ഒക്കെ നേരിട്ട പോലെ തന്നെയാണ് Thehreek-e-Insaf ഇലക്ഷൻ നേരിട്ടത് അത് കൊണ്ട് തന്നെ ഇമ്രാൻഖാൻ പാക്കിസ്ഥാൻ പ്രധാനമന്ത്രി ആവുക തന്നെ ചെയ്യും! 

ഇതിപ്പോ ഇവിടെ പറയാൻ കാരണം ഇന്നലെ  ഫ്ബിയിൽ കണ്ട ഒരുപാട് കരച്ചിലുകളുമായി ഇതിന് സാമ്യം തോന്നിയത് കൊണ്ട് ആണ്.  ഇന്നലെ Goodwill Entertainments Abrahaminte Santhathikal എന്ന ഫിലിമിന്റെ കളക്ഷൻ പറഞ്ഞു. ഇവർക്കൊന്നും ഇംഗ്ലീഷ് വയിച്ചാൽ മനസ്സിലാവില്ലേ...!? അതിൽ വ്യക്തമാക്കിയിട്ടുണ്ടല്ലോ 
// With due respect and regards to all Mammookka and Lalettan Fans, as per our Producers Association' decision (To avoid clashes between fans), we cannot disclose our exact box office collection figures in public. //
ഇപ്പോഴും Producers Association President കംപ്ലീറ്റ് ഡ്രൈവർ ആന്റണി ചേട്ടൻ തന്നെയല്ലേ...!?
പിന്നെ ഇന്നലെ ഇങ്ങനെ ഫ്ബി പോസ്റ്റ് ഇട്ട് കരഞ്ഞ ഇവരൊക്കെ അച്ഛനില്ലാത്ത കുഞ്ഞുങ്ങൾ ഒന്നും അല്ലല്ലോ ഇവർക്ക് ഒക്കെ ഈ പ്രൊഡ്യൂസർസ് എന്ന സംഭവം ഉണ്ടല്ലോ... അപ്പൊ ഞാൻ വളരെ Simple ആയ ഒരു ചോദ്യം ചോദിക്ക്യാണ് ഇവർക്ക് ഇങ്ങനെ ഇവിടെ കരയുന്നതിന് പകരം Legally മൂവ് ചെയ്തൂടെ...  Atleast പ്രൊഡ്യൂസർസ് അസോസിയേഷനിൽ എങ്കിലും Clarify ചെയ്തൂടെ...!?

കൂടുതൽ ഒന്നും പറയാൻ ഇല്ല ലോകത്തെ ഏറ്റവും സഹിക്കാൻ പറ്റാത്ത ഫീലിംഗ് Frustration ആണെന്ന് ഇന്നലെ എനിക്ക് മനസ്സിലായി... 🙏😋

----------


## King Amal

> Thallunnadinu njangal kozhikodukar
> Thalluka ennanu paryuka, chilappol thalli thalli ennum
> Parum. Venemengil oru varietykku vendi PUSH ennu parayam enda madhiyo????


Oru varietyk vendi thallzzz enn para.. 
Pulli ithrem kaaryamayitt paranjath alle.. 

Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk

----------


## shivankuty

> UAE innu nammal authentic aayi edukkunna page Puli collection purath vittitillallo...TGF muthal alle thudangiye..athu TGF collection purathu vidunnathinu munp TGFnum oru exaggerated figure undaayirunnu..aa source consider cheyyaan pattilla...
> 
> Telugu 5cr range aanu njan follow cheyunna Telugu sites okke report cheythathu..
> 
> Chennai plus Bangalore ninnu 4 cr onnum possible alla..250+ days Chennai il odiya Premam 1 cr kashthichu aanu
> 
> Tamil 3 cr. ROW 4.5 cr ellaam source illatha figures aanu..Chennai first week 14.5 lakhs aayirunnu..athu vechu 3 cr okke impossible aanu..athinaduthu polum chance illa


Uae thallal tgfne undyrnolu....tgfnu thottu munp irangya mvtde figrm bo mojo itta figm thammil cherya diffrnce ullu..tgf double anu thallyath..all india base chythulla page vare pulimurugnte 3 weekend admits ittitund.ath thanne 265k varum..not only puli..the top 10..ematterz ena site...pinne pharsi ninnu final updte vere pgesnu kitytund 342k...pinne 9 5k showsm...tgf okke athnte moonionae ulu...athayth 3 5k...avdeym ini antonyde vlipikkal ennu paryale
Telngil aetvm koodthal trustabilty ulath andhra box office enna site aanu...avr 6cr share athayath 10cr gross manyam pulik parnjtund...telngu correct collctn kitum
Puli tamilnadu 95 lacs aanu...premam avde 2cr+ undarnu...bd 1.2cr+...banglore matram 3cr und...roi 8000+ shows kalicha padamanu puii...
Us +uk okke trackd figure aanu...randm koode thanne 3.5cr und....avrk ella filmntem updats idnvr

----------


## veecee

പണ്ട് മൊയ്ദീന് പ്രേമത്തെക്കാൾ കുറവാണു കളക്ഷൻ എന്ന് പറഞ്ഞതിന് ഇവിടെ കിടന്നു തെറി വിളിച്ചു തല്ലും കുത്തിത്തിരിപ്പും ഉണ്ടാക്കി വേറെ ഫോറം തന്നെ തുടങ്ങിയവന്മാർ ഇപ്പൊ ഒഫീഷ്യൽ ആയി പറയുന്നു പ്രേമത്തിനാണ് കളക്ഷൻ കൂടുതൽ എന്ന്  :Ennekollu:   :Ennekollu:   :Ennekollu:   :Ennekollu:   :Ennekollu: 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Kattippalli Pappan

> Puli WW gross 130 cr+


Adhyam ithinu correct oru answer venam.
Collectionil Cup kitti onnamathu nilkunna PM nte actual
Collection  etrayennu kittiyal matrame bakiyulla filmsnte
Collection nokenda karyamullu
Karanam kurachonnum allallo thallivechirikkunnadu.
Pinne kochi multi ,TVM single screen 
Clt single screen itrakitti 
.pinne weekendil matram collection varunna GCCyil tracked figured itra kittiyittundu
Pinne  rest shows vechu  appol approx itraining
Inganeyulla answers onnum venda.

----------


## perumal

> unwanted thallal ayi poyi


Oppam second biggest enn paranj itta post nu keezhe band adikunath kandalo  :Laughing:

----------


## Kattippalli Pappan

> Ivde thanne chila ika fansnu 27cr share aanu...chilarku 32cr share...pkshe actual ith randumalla...32cr share without multiplex aanu....so total kerala 80cr+ varum...ini ath potte...ivdulvr parynathnte avg aayi oru 30cr edkam...appo thanne around 67cr gross varum...uae top admits okke ippo pala pagesm purath vittrnu..with pui 342k dmits and gross 30cr+...telngu 10cr ennu avdthe trackers reprt chyunund...roi 8k shows undrnu...banglre & tamilnadu matram 4cr undrnu...so total around 6-7cr roi...us+uk+row around 4.5cr...puli tamil 3cr undrnu...so ith thanne 120cr+ varum....ithoke ikka fans angeekarkna kerala share vechtanu orknm...actual edthal inym oru 13cr varum


32cr share tracked ano? Yes or No....

----------


## Veiwer11

> പണ്ട് മൊയ്ദീന് പ്രേമത്തെക്കാൾ കുറവാണു കളക്ഷൻ എന്ന് പറഞ്ഞതിന് ഇവിടെ കിടന്നു തെറി വിളിച്ചു തല്ലും കുത്തിത്തിരിപ്പും ഉണ്ടാക്കി വേറെ ഫോറം തന്നെ തുടങ്ങിയവന്മാർ ഇപ്പൊ ഒഫീഷ്യൽ ആയി പറയുന്നു പ്രേമത്തിനാണ് കളക്ഷൻ കൂടുതൽ എന്ന്     
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Ath Van Comedy Thanne 

Moideen 41-42 ittu
Drishyam 44 AAki
Premam 40.5
Ennit aalkar angeegarikkunnilla enn Paranj evide ninn Poyavark ippol
Premam Above Moideen

----------


## perumal

> Athnu oppam aarade 75cr okke paranjath...official aayi vannath oru 50cr poster matram...ww 45cr gross athinullu...


Ivide oruthan itta report mukalil itatund  :Laughing:  second biggest enn..ath share cheitha lal pages itatund.. annonum ilatha rodhanam enthe ipo..ini bangladeshile ex admin itta postum apurath kidapund...oppam third biggest beating premam enn paranj... :Laughing:  ithoke pages vazhiyum twitter handles vazhiyum forums vazhiyum spread cheith naatukare patich nadana ningae polulavar thane ithoke  parayanam  :Laughing:  bangladeshil oppam thread nokiya mathi ..kanam kure..  :Laughing:

----------


## perumal

> Athaa paranje oppam final around 45cr varum...


Inganonumalarnu ividathe lal fans 2016 il paranjarnath  :Laughing:  ividathe mathramala..pakistanilem bangaldeshilem lal fansum baki ulavarum paranjath oppam second biggest beating drishyam..third biggest beating premam enokeya  :Laughing:  annu kannadacha pole ipo kanadakavunathe ulu

----------


## perumal

> Ningal parymbo ivdthr karym parynm...purath pala sthalathm lal fans und...ivde oppam thread nkya mathi...aarum paranjtla...purth palarum abrhm 80cr 90cr okke parynund...100cr poster vare aduchrkvrund...athnokke njn ivde vannu chdchit nth karym


Ivide ita post mukalil itatund  :Gathering:  oppam 42.5cr enn  :Laughing:  pine second biggest enum

----------


## AJAY

> Ivide oruthan itta report mukalil itatund  second biggest enn..ath share cheitha lal pages itatund.. annonum ilatha rodhanam enthe ipo..ini bangladeshile ex admin itta postum apurath kidapund...oppam third biggest beating premam enn paranj... ithoke pages vazhiyum twitter handles vazhiyum forums vazhiyum spread cheith naatukare patich nadana ningae polulavar thane ithoke  parayanam  bangladeshil oppam thread nokiya mathi ..kanam kure..


Ippozhum 1 st pulimurugan thanneyalley?? athinu santhoshikkukayalley vendathu...

----------


## shivankuty

> Ivide oruthan itta report mukalil itatund  second biggest enn..ath share cheitha lal pages itatund.. annonum ilatha rodhanam enthe ipo..ini bangladeshile ex admin itta postum apurath kidapund...oppam third biggest beating premam enn paranj... ithoke pages vazhiyum twitter handles vazhiyum forums vazhiyum spread cheith naatukare patich nadana ningae polulavar thane ithoke  parayanam  bangladeshil oppam thread nokiya mathi ..kanam kure..


Naml ippo samsrkunath bangladeshl allalo...matraala enk bangladeshl pourathavm ila...oru medias report paryna polano producer vannu 2nd highest grosser ennu paryunath...its official thalllu..bakyoke fans thallu...tgf tbreadlm kanm 70cr ennula news okke...ivde thanne palarkm abrhm 50 ,60 cr okke aayi

----------


## shivankuty

> Ivide ita post mukalil itatund  oppam 42.5cr enn  pine second biggest enum


Ath oru report share chythathale...alathe angeru vannu ithra nedi parabjthallalo

----------


## perumal

> പണ്ട് മൊയ്ദീന് പ്രേമത്തെക്കാൾ കുറവാണു കളക്ഷൻ എന്ന് പറഞ്ഞതിന് ഇവിടെ കിടന്നു തെറി വിളിച്ചു തല്ലും കുത്തിത്തിരിപ്പും ഉണ്ടാക്കി വേറെ ഫോറം തന്നെ തുടങ്ങിയവന്മാർ ഇപ്പൊ ഒഫീഷ്യൽ ആയി പറയുന്നു പ്രേമത്തിനാണ് കളക്ഷൻ കൂടുതൽ എന്ന്     
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Avastha  :Ennekollu:   :Ennekollu:   :Ennekollu: 
 :Ennekollu:   :Ennekollu:   :Ennekollu:   :Ennekollu:

----------


## perumal

> Ath oru report share chythathale...alathe angeru vannu ithra nedi parabjthallalo


Anger thane vann 42.5cr enn postum itu...ini bangaldeshil anel 45cr enum kidapund..ath like cheyan chila ex admins um  :Gathering:  
thaluwaala nte swabtham pakistanile karyam anel pinne parayanda... :Laughing:  ningal ithrem naal natukare patichathoke maranu alle  :Laughing:

----------


## shivankuty

Ith joby ninglu fansnu kodtha paniya..angdrde fbyl naazhiaku naapath vattam vannu ororthnmru collctn chdchu budimuttchenu oru pani thannatha

----------


## veecee

> Avastha


Appo annu athu taangi kodutha chilarude avastha orthu nokkike  :Ennekollu:   :Ennekollu:   :Ennekollu: 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## perumal

> Naml ippo samsrkunath bangladeshl allalo...matraala enk bangladeshl pourathavm ila...oru medias report paryna polano producer vannu 2nd highest grosser ennu paryunath...its official thalllu..bakyoke fans thallu...tgf tbreadlm kanm 70cr ennula news okke...ivde thanne palarkm abrhm 50 ,60 cr okke aayi


Producer thane vann ramaleela 80cr enum puli 150cr enum paranjapo visham enthina mone ipo  :Laughing: 
Oppam.second biggest enna false news share cheith ethra pere ningada kootathil ulavar patichu enn chinthiku!! Keralabo1 ,malayalam review,salapam, onlookers angana ethra pages alkare patikan use cheithu...annoke randu kayyum kotti agoshichavar enthinu ipo vishamikunu

----------


## Veiwer11

> Naml ippo samsrkunath bangladeshl allalo...matraala enk bangladeshl pourathavm ila...oru medias report paryna polano producer vannu 2nd highest grosser ennu paryunath...its official thalllu..bakyoke fans thallu...tgf tbreadlm kanm 70cr ennula news okke...ivde thanne palarkm abrhm 50 ,60 cr okke aayi


Ath Chilappol Producer Associationil Matt Moviek Kittiya Collection Jobyk Koduthath vachu Nokkumbol
Abraham Athilum Kuduthal Kittikkanum
What He can Do
He also Mentioned producer association team Right

----------


## King Amal

> Inganonumalarnu ividathe lal fans 2016 il paranjarnath  ividathe mathramala..pakistanilem bangaldeshilem lal fansum baki ulavarum paranjath oppam second biggest beating drishyam..third biggest beating premam enokeya  annu kannadacha pole ipo kanadakavunathe ulu


Oppam 45 kwodi aayi kuranjittundaee..... 

Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk

----------


## perumal

> Appo annu athu taangi kodutha chilarude avastha orthu nokkike   
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Oom  :Gathering:   :Gathering: 
Avaroke ith kanunundo entho  :Laughing:

----------


## shivankuty

Anyways its party time...ningal fans malylthle aetvm valya randamthe vijayamaya padm akoshichate...njn verthe vannu samsrchu rasam keduthunia...veruthe puli thalli opam thalli ennoke parnj rosham kollanda...avr thallyalm athnelam melil abrhm vanilae....congrtzzz
Chilpo ivdthe ikka fans onnude kandal puli vare break chyam...

----------


## moovybuf

> Oppam second biggest enn paranj itta post nu keezhe band adikunath kandalo


athu kondalle ee thallu "unwanted" aanennu paranjath..  :Laughing:

----------


## shivankuty

> Ath Chilappol Producer Associationil Matt Moviek Kittiya Collection Jobyk Koduthath vachu Nokkumbol
> Abraham Athilum Kuduthal Kittikkanum
> What He can Do
> He also Mentioned producer association team Right


Producer associatn secrtry renjith vare tvyl vannu parnja karymnu oppam 50cr adichth...athokke ningal viswskmo

----------


## Mr Pokkiri

Biggest hit of all time ,   :Cool:  Derick abraham rules the boxoffice  :Coool:

----------


## AJAY

> Oppam 45 kwodi aayi kuranjittundaee..... 
> 
> Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk


 :Ennekollu:  :Ennekollu:  :Ennekollu:  :Ennekollu:

----------


## Mr Pokkiri

> Producer associatn secrtry renjith vare tvyl vannu parnja karymnu oppam 50cr adichth...athokke ningal viswskmo


ayalk thallan vendi arelum koduthu kanum 50 kooli , koora oppam oke biggest hitsnte koode kootathedey

----------


## PunchHaaji



----------


## Mr Pokkiri

> Biggest hit of all time ,   Derick abraham rules the boxoffice



i mean second , pumu theory vech 1 year kazhinj venel biggest hit akam

----------


## shivankuty

> Producer thane vann ramaleela 80cr enum puli 150cr enum paranjapo visham enthina mone ipo 
> Oppam.second biggest enna false news share cheith ethra pere ningada kootathil ulavar patichu enn chinthiku!! Keralabo1 ,malayalam review,salapam, onlookers angana ethra pages alkare patikan use cheithu...annoke randu kayyum kotti agoshichavar enthinu ipo vishamikunu


Puli ww business 150cr+ und...gross illenae ullu...tgf 50cr okke thallyath 50cr gross undytonm alalo

----------


## Mr Pokkiri

> Anyways its party time...ningal fans malylthle aetvm valya randamthe vijayamaya padm akoshichate...njn verthe vannu samsrchu rasam keduthunia...veruthe puli thalli opam thalli ennoke parnj rosham kollanda...avr thallyalm athnelam melil abrhm vanilae....congrtzzz
> Chilpo ivdthe ikka fans onnude kandal puli vare break chyam...



ente ponno aa koora padam namuk break cheyendaye , monthly 25 vech kodi kootanum njangalk patula

----------


## shivankuty

> ayalk thallan vendi arelum koduthu kanum 50 kooli , koora oppam oke biggest hitsnte koode kootathedey


Appo athu polum illatha abrhm okke 2nd hughest aakythne nth paryanm

----------


## perumal

> Puli ww business 150cr+ und...gross illenae ullu...tgf 50cr okke thallyath 50cr gross undytonm alalo


Uvva uvvey..ith ivide kidakate..actual ennelum varumbo(varumenu pratheekshikam) chirikan upakarikum..150cr business polum  :Gathering:  
Split up onu parayamo 150cr nte

----------


## Mr Pokkiri

> Puli ww business 150cr+ und...gross illenae ullu...tgf 50cr okke thallyath 50cr gross undytonm alalo


tgf gross thanne aanu 50 cr , business nokuvanel 75+ , enthe valla budhimuttum onda?

----------


## shivankuty

> ente ponno aa koora padam namuk break cheyendaye , monthly 25 vech kodi kootanum njangalk patula


4 divsm kond 20cr nedya charthrm undlo...shramknm pilecha...ningalk pattum

----------


## King Amal

> Puli ww business 150cr+ und...gross illenae ullu...tgf 50cr okke thallyath 50cr gross undytonm alalo


Oppam thalliyath gross undayitt aano? 😂
Munthiri thalliyath gross undayitt aano??  

Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk

----------


## MHP369

> പണ്ട് മൊയ്ദീന് പ്രേമത്തെക്കാൾ കുറവാണു കളക്ഷൻ എന്ന് പറഞ്ഞതിന് ഇവിടെ കിടന്നു തെറി വിളിച്ചു തല്ലും കുത്തിത്തിരിപ്പും ഉണ്ടാക്കി വേറെ ഫോറം തന്നെ തുടങ്ങിയവന്മാർ ഇപ്പൊ ഒഫീഷ്യൽ ആയി പറയുന്നു പ്രേമത്തിനാണ് കളക്ഷൻ കൂടുതൽ എന്ന്     
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Avanmaarkkokke aangala chathalum vendilla.. Nathoonte kanneer tanne mughyam  :Sarcastic Hand:

----------


## King Amal

> Uvva uvvey..ith ivide kidakate..actual ennelum varumbo(varumenu pratheekshikam) chirikan upakarikum..150cr business polum  
> Split up onu parayamo 150cr nte


Ath easy alle..  1-5-0 😎

Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk

----------


## Mr Pokkiri

> Appo athu polum illatha abrhm okke 2nd hughest aakythne nth paryanm


second biggest hit of all time enn parayanam . ennit neeti oru salute um koduth eneech pokko

----------


## Iyyer The Great

> Uae thallal tgfne undyrnolu....tgfnu thottu munp irangya mvtde figrm bo mojo itta figm thammil cherya diffrnce ullu..tgf double anu thallyath..all india base chythulla page vare pulimurugnte 3 weekend admits ittitund.ath thanne 265k varum..not only puli..the top 10..ematterz ena site...pinne pharsi ninnu final updte vere pgesnu kitytund 342k...pinne 9 5k showsm...tgf okke athnte moonionae ulu...athayth 3 5k...avdeym ini antonyde vlipikkal ennu paryale
> Telngil aetvm koodthal trustabilty ulath andhra box office enna site aanu...avr 6cr share athayath 10cr gross manyam pulik parnjtund...telngu correct collctn kitum
> Puli tamilnadu 95 lacs aanu...premam avde 2cr+ undarnu...bd 1.2cr+...banglore matram 3cr und...roi 8000+ shows kalicha padamanu puii...
> Us +uk okke trackd figure aanu...randm koode thanne 3.5cr und....avrk ella filmntem updats idnvr


All India base cheythulla page, pharz updtae ennonnum paranjittu kaaryamilla..angane okke thanne aanu ellaa thallum varunnath..mojo figure mathre vishwasikkaan nivarthiyullu..

ABO njan follow cheyuarund..athil 6 cr share kandilla.. recovery 150-200% enna category il aanu final verdict ittathu..ithinte rights 1 cr aayirunnu..so max 3 cr share alle athu vechu varuu..final share athallathe ABOil kandilla. .

Puli Bangalore 3 cr? Source enthaanu?

row collection ethu site aanu idunne?

----------


## Mr Pokkiri

> 4 divsm kond 20cr nedya charthrm undlo...shramknm pilecha...ningalk pattum


padam theatre odumbo collection varum , allathe set itta sthalam vitta paisa oke collection il chertha ningalano nammale kaliyakanee  :Ennekollu:

----------


## veecee

Enthayalum sakala box office collection page um nadathunnatu ethu koorakal anennu innathode ellarkum manassilayi. Ennalum ingane undo oru pottal. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## shivankuty

> tgf gross thanne aanu 50 cr , business nokuvanel 75+ , enthe valla budhimuttum onda?


Hehe...ivdthe ikka fans thanne 9.6cr share aanu parnje...athayth 22cr gross...uae gcc 11cr...appo 33cr...us 25lacs...baki 17cr rest of indiayl ninnu vannathavm alae???...3d weekl 2 show aayi churungya padaanu tgf...total oru 35cr ww gross
Athelam potte...50cr ww gross padathnu evdna 75cr busness varne...20kodi satelliteo???

----------


## Iyyer The Great

> പണ്ട് മൊയ്ദീന് പ്രേമത്തെക്കാൾ കുറവാണു കളക്ഷൻ എന്ന് പറഞ്ഞതിന് ഇവിടെ കിടന്നു തെറി വിളിച്ചു തല്ലും കുത്തിത്തിരിപ്പും ഉണ്ടാക്കി വേറെ ഫോറം തന്നെ തുടങ്ങിയവന്മാർ ഇപ്പൊ ഒഫീഷ്യൽ ആയി പറയുന്നു പ്രേമത്തിനാണ് കളക്ഷൻ കൂടുതൽ എന്ന്     
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Enthokke aayirunnu.. Drishyam 41 il ninnu 45 aavunnu..enm 41 ethunnu...oppam just above 41 ethunnu.. premam krithyam 40.5 il avasanikkunnu  :Ennekollu:

----------


## Veiwer11

> Producer associatn secrtry renjith vare tvyl vannu parnja karymnu oppam 50cr adichth...athokke ningal viswskmo


Tvyil Parayunna Pole alla Avar Kodukkunna Reportil Ath venam Ennilla

Details enikkum Ariyilla
You can ASK Joby or antony through FB or anything

----------


## veecee

> Avanmaarkkokke aangala chathalum vendilla.. Nathoonte kanneer tanne mughyam


Uluppillayma at its peak  :Laughing: 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Veiwer11

> Ith joby ninglu fansnu kodtha paniya..angdrde fbyl naazhiaku naapath vattam vannu ororthnmru collctn chdchu budimuttchenu oru pani thannatha


Njangalk Enhu Pani 

Preshnam Ningalk alle

----------


## saamy

> പണ്ട് മൊയ്ദീന് പ്രേമത്തെക്കാൾ കുറവാണു കളക്ഷൻ എന്ന് പറഞ്ഞതിന് ഇവിടെ കിടന്നു തെറി വിളിച്ചു തല്ലും കുത്തിത്തിരിപ്പും ഉണ്ടാക്കി വേറെ ഫോറം തന്നെ തുടങ്ങിയവന്മാർ ഇപ്പൊ ഒഫീഷ്യൽ ആയി പറയുന്നു പ്രേമത്തിനാണ് കളക്ഷൻ കൂടുതൽ എന്ന്     
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 :Ennekollu:  :Ennekollu:

----------


## bellari

> Producer associatn secrtry renjith vare tvyl vannu parnja karymnu oppam 50cr adichth...athokke ningal viswskmo


Vishwasikkum ..Nighal jobi chettane vishwasikko

----------


## shivankuty

> All India base cheythulla page, pharz updtae ennonnum paranjittu kaaryamilla..angane okke thanne aanu ellaa thallum varunnath..mojo figure mathre vishwasikkaan nivarthiyullu..
> 
> ABO njan follow cheyuarund..athil 6 cr share kandilla.. recovery 150-200% enna category il aanu final verdict ittathu..ithinte rights 1 cr aayirunnu..so max 3 cr share alle athu vechu varuu..final share athallathe ABOil kandilla. .
> 
> Puli Bangalore 3 cr? Source enthaanu?
> 
> row collection ethu site aanu idunne?


Abo pulide full collctn ittitud...chennu noku...140cr ww...athil parynund telngu 10cr gross
Fk vare ittitund puiyude gcc gross first 3daysle e....around 14cr..

----------


## Iyyer The Great

> Oppam 45 kwodi aayi kuranjittundaee..... 
> 
> Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk


Chirippichu kollumode  :Ennekollu:

----------


## veecee

> second biggest hit of all time enn parayanam . ennit neeti oru salute um koduth eneech pokko


Athre ullu  :Laughing: 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## moovybuf

> Enthayalum sakala box office collection page um nadathunnatu ethu koorakal anennu innathode ellarkum manassilayi. Ennalum ingane undo oru *pottal*. 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


onnonnara potti olikkals.....

----------


## Mr Pokkiri

> Hehe...ivdthe ikka fans thanne 9.6cr share aanu parnje...athayth 22cr gross...uae gcc 11cr...appo 33cr...us 25lacs...baki 17cr rest of indiayl ninnu vannathavm alae???...3d weekl 2 show aayi churungya padaanu tgf...total oru 35cr ww gross
> Athelam potte...50cr ww gross padathnu evdna 75cr busness varne...20kodi satelliteo???


ivdathe ikka fan aaya njan oru collection angu tharatte? thonda thodathe vizhunkilo?

----------


## perumal

> Enthokke aayirunnu.. Drishyam 41 il ninnu 45 aavunnu..enm 41 ethunnu...oppam just above 41 ethunnu.. premam krithyam 40.5 il avasanikkunnu


 :Gathering:   :Gathering:

----------


## veecee

> All India base cheythulla page, pharz updtae ennonnum paranjittu kaaryamilla..angane okke thanne aanu ellaa thallum varunnath..mojo figure mathre vishwasikkaan nivarthiyullu..
> 
> ABO njan follow cheyuarund..athil 6 cr share kandilla.. recovery 150-200% enna category il aanu final verdict ittathu..ithinte rights 1 cr aayirunnu..so max 3 cr share alle athu vechu varuu..final share athallathe ABOil kandilla. .
> 
> Puli Bangalore 3 cr? Source enthaanu?
> 
> row collection ethu site aanu idunne?






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## King Amal

> Uluppillayma at its peak 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


ELLAM NALLA UUUUUgran PAGE.. 😂

Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk

----------


## shivankuty

> Uvva uvvey..ith ivide kidakate..actual ennelum varumbo(varumenu pratheekshikam) chirikan upakarikum..150cr business polum  
> Split up onu parayamo 150cr nte


Athoke ivde thanne palavatam parnjtnd...oru 2 page munpotu nkya mati...ikka fans paryna share vech nkyalm 120cr ww gross varm...appo pine oohikalo nth varmnu

----------


## saamy

> Uvva uvvey..ith ivide kidakate..actual ennelum varumbo(varumenu pratheekshikam) chirikan upakarikum..150cr business polum  
> Split up onu parayamo 150cr nte


Mamankam verumpol vannolum oppam oke ippol vanma pole

----------


## saamy

> Athoke ivde thanne palavatam parnjtnd...oru 2 page munpotu nkya mati...ikka fans paryna share vech nkyalm 120cr ww gross varm...appo pine oohikalo nth varmnu


30c satelite rights kiduve...

----------


## moovybuf

> Enthokke aayirunnu.. Drishyam 41 il ninnu 45 aavunnu..enm 41 ethunnu...oppam just above 41 ethunnu.. premam krithyam 40.5 il avasanikkunnu


 :Laughing: .... ingane thanne venam..... 2nd biggest ethaanennu ivaru thanne theerumaanikatte.... athinte just mukalil nammalund.... engaanum oru number paranjirunnenkil, drishyam ippo athinte oru .5 kooti ittene....  :Laughing:

----------


## perumal

> Athoke ivde thanne palavatam parnjtnd...oru 2 page munpotu nkya mati...ikka fans paryna share vech nkyalm 120cr ww gross varm...appo pine oohikalo nth varmnu


Kerala gross ethra..atharinja mathi

----------


## veecee

> Enthokke aayirunnu.. Drishyam 41 il ninnu 45 aavunnu..enm 41 ethunnu...oppam just above 41 ethunnu.. premam krithyam 40.5 il avasanikkunnu


Orichiri angottu ingotto maariyal... ente shivaneee...




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## King Amal

> All India base cheythulla page, pharz updtae ennonnum paranjittu kaaryamilla..angane okke thanne aanu ellaa thallum varunnath..mojo figure mathre vishwasikkaan nivarthiyullu..
> 
> ABO njan follow cheyuarund..athil 6 cr share kandilla.. recovery 150-200% enna category il aanu final verdict ittathu..ithinte rights 1 cr aayirunnu..so max 3 cr share alle athu vechu varuu..final share athallathe ABOil kandilla. .
> 
> Puli Bangalore 3 cr? Source enthaanu?
> 
> row collection ethu site aanu idunne?


Site etha nn chodichal....  
Completeactor. Com. 😎

Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk

----------


## perumal

> .... ingane thanne venam..... 2nd biggest ethaanennu ivaru thanne theerumaanikatte.... athinte just mukalil nammalund.... engaanum oru number paranjirunnenkil, drishyam ippo athinte oru .5 kooti ittene....


Ha ha...satyam.. drishyam kootuo oppam kootuo  :Rolleyes:  chila etan fansinu oppam anu second biggest  :Laughing: 

Confoosion ayalo..oru lengthy study class vendi varum  :Gathering:

----------


## Veiwer11

> Hehe...ivdthe ikka fans thanne 9.6cr share aanu parnje...athayth 22cr gross...uae gcc 11cr...appo 33cr...us 25lacs...baki 17cr rest of indiayl ninnu vannathavm alae???...3d weekl 2 show aayi churungya padaanu tgf...total oru 35cr ww gross
> Athelam potte...50cr ww gross padathnu evdna 75cr busness varne...20kodi satelliteo???


9.6Cr Sharin 22Cr engane match aavunnillallo

----------


## Shivettan

neutral forums ennariyapedunna oochali forums nte okkke nilapadu ellaarum manasilakkatte...

----------


## MHP369

> Enthokke aayirunnu.. Drishyam 41 il ninnu 45 aavunnu..enm 41 ethunnu...oppam just above 41 ethunnu.. premam krithyam 40.5 il avasanikkunnu


Ennalalle mohanettanwood aakan okku  :Laughing:

----------


## veecee

> onnonnara potti olikkals.....


Innale collection varunnatinu munne cherutayi potti olikan tudangiyata, raja poster vannappo, peter hein chilavarude kudumba swath anenna ivanamarude vicharam  :Ennekollu: 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## moovybuf

> Ha ha...satyam.. *drishyam kootuo oppam kootuo*  chila etan fansinu oppam anu second biggest


athokke nammalu avarkku vittu koduthirikkunnu... ethaanenkilum nammalu 2nd ... athra thanne... oru rakshyilla...  :Laughing:

----------


## perumal

> neutral forums ennariyapedunna oochali forums nte okkke nilapadu ellaarum manasilakkatte...


Twitteril mongal thidangiyatund  :Gathering:  kattapana vs abraham comparison oke ayi  :Gathering:  pand kattapanaye puchicha teams anenu orkane  :Laughing:

----------


## shivankuty

> Kerala gross ethra..atharinja mathi


Ivde oru kootam per 27cr share parynund...vere chilar 32cr share parynund..athond avg 30cr(67cr gross) share ittanu njn120cr gross parnjth...
Ini actual aanu chodchtngl without multiplex 32cr share und...athayth total gross 80cr+varum

----------


## Iyyer The Great

> .... ingane thanne venam..... 2nd biggest ethaanennu ivaru thanne theerumaanikatte.... athinte just mukalil nammalund.... engaanum oru number paranjirunnenkil, drishyam ippo athinte oru .5 kooti ittene....


 :Laughing:  
Psychological move aayipoyi

----------


## perumal

> Ivde oru kootam per 27cr share parynund...vere chilar 32cr share parynund..athond avg 30cr(67cr gross) share ittanu njn120cr gross parnjth...
> Ini actual aanu chodchtngl without multiplex 32cr share und...athayth total gross 80cr+varum


67cr overall gross vana padam engane 28th day 100cr aayi  :Rolleyes:  ettan itta 100cr update prakaram one month polum eduthila enn thonunu  :Laughing: 

32cr share actual enn aara paranne enn koode arinja kollam

----------


## Iyyer The Great

> Orichiri angottu ingotto maariyal... ente shivaneee...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 :Hoennekollu:

----------


## moovybuf

> 67cr overall gross vana padam engane 28th day 100cr aayi  *ettan itta 100cr update prakaram* one month polum eduthila enn thonunu


appo pinne onnum nokaanilla.... loka malayalikalude abimaanam vaanolam uyarthunna postaayirikkum... sure...

----------


## Shivettan

> Twitteril mongal thidangiyatund  kattapana vs abraham comparison oke ayi  pand kattapanaye puchicha teams anenu orkane


ivanokke ethu level lekkum thaazhum....ammathi haters....

----------


## shivankuty

> 9.6Cr Sharin 22Cr engane match aavunnillallo


22cr varilla..if theatre distrbutr share is 50:50 then
9.6?2=19.2cr net...with 20% avg tax total gross wil b 23cr...pkshe first week share 60:40 alae...atramall tgfnte oru 60% grossm vannath first weeklanu...track chytha colctn nkya kanm...so gross around 21-22cr possble

----------


## veecee

> ivanokke ethu level lekkum thaazhum....ammathi haters....


Angane parayalle, kootathil oru satyaparathapan unde  :Laughing: 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## shivankuty

> 67cr overall gross vana padam engane 28th day 100cr aayi  ettan itta 100cr update prakaram one month polum eduthila enn thonunu 
> 
> 32cr share actual enn aara paranne enn koode arinja kollam


Ivde thanne ulla madhavnunni
Ee 67 cr ningl ikka fansnte kankknu...actual 80+ aanu...28 days kazhnjpo kerala gross 65cr aayrnu...aa weekndanu gcc release aayth...fk update praarm first weeknd pui 14cr...pinne restof india around 5cr...pinne other business 15cr...angnanu 100cr aayth...

----------


## ajov24

[QUOTE=Veiwer11;8354615]Ath Chilappol Producer Associationil Matt Moviek Kittiya Collection Jobyk Koduthath vachu NokkumbolAbraham Athilum Kuduthal KittikkanumWhat He can DoHe also Mentioned producer association team Right[/QUOTEഅത് തന്നെ ആണ് ഞാൻ പറഞ്ഞത്.. ഇതിന്റെ കളക്ഷൻ pulimruganu ശേഷമുള്ള ബെസ്റ്റ് figures ആരിക്കും.. but Kure സിനിമകൾ അതിലും കൂടുതൽ already തള്ളി വെച്ചിട്ടുള്ളത് കാരണം പുറത്ത് വിടാൻ പടുന്നില്ല.. total business suppose 65-70 cr ഉണ്ടാവും.. അത് ഒരു പക്ഷെ മലയാളത്തിലെ second best ആവാം.. അത് പുറത്ത് വിട്ടാൽ ഈ പറഞ്ഞ ഫൻ fight

----------


## King Amal

Plz check dis..  Seems exact.. 

http://maglive.in/2018/07/28/boxoffi...18-first-half/

Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk

----------


## bellari

Ella ettan fansinodum dayavaayi nighal 
Ee abraham thread vittu pokanam allankil ninghalkku thaghilla kaaranam pazhaya ikka fans okke vannittundu .Valichu keeri bhithiyil ottikkum ..

----------


## shivankuty

Ivde vannu vedavakyam paryna ennae parnja matylo...njn ponae...vere panyund...ninglu angu akoshichate...oru band njnm adichekam

----------


## perumal

> Ivde thanne ulla madhavnunni
> Ee 67 cr ningl ikka fansnte kankknu...actual 80+ aanu...28 days kazhnjpo kerala gross 65cr aayrnu...aa weekndanu gcc release aayth...fk update praarm first weeknd pui 14cr...pinne restof india around 5cr...pinne other business 15cr...angnanu 100cr aayth...


Apo 28 days 65cr  :Gathering: 

Ok bye :tata:

----------


## King Amal

Murughan ippzhm first alle..  Ath kond ippo vid.. 
Oppam, munthiri okke baakki para.. 😂

Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk

----------


## shivankuty

> Ella ettan fansinodum dayavaayi nighal 
> Ee abraham thread vittu pokanam allankil ninghalkku thaghilla kaaranam pazhaya ikka fans okke vannittundu .Valichu keeri bhithiyil ottikkum ..


Fans ennu parynda ivde ippo njn matre fight chyan ullu...sidharthn undrnu...angeru ini ilenu parnj...

----------


## Kattippalli Pappan

> Ivde oru kootam per 27cr share parynund...vere chilar 32cr share parynund..athond avg 30cr(67cr gross) share ittanu njn120cr gross parnjth...
> Ini actual aanu chodchtngl without multiplex 32cr share und...athayth total gross 80cr+varum


 :Ennekollu:  :Ennekollu:  :Ennekollu:  :Ennekollu:

----------


## ajov24

As per Twitter fans which is the second biggest hit in Malayalam industry?? Collection also

----------


## Bilalikka Rules

> പണ്ട് മൊയ്ദീന് പ്രേമത്തെക്കാൾ കുറവാണു കളക്ഷൻ എന്ന് പറഞ്ഞതിന് ഇവിടെ കിടന്നു തെറി വിളിച്ചു തല്ലും കുത്തിത്തിരിപ്പും ഉണ്ടാക്കി വേറെ ഫോറം തന്നെ തുടങ്ങിയവന്മാർ ഇപ്പൊ ഒഫീഷ്യൽ ആയി പറയുന്നു പ്രേമത്തിനാണ് കളക്ഷൻ കൂടുതൽ എന്ന്     
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 :Ennekollu:

----------


## moovybuf

> Ivde vannu vedavakyam paryna ennae parnja matylo...njn ponae...vere panyund...ninglu angu akoshichate...oru band njnm adichekam


band adikkaan marannu poi..... kure neraayi ippo pvum.. ippo pvum enn parayana thudangeet...  :Laughing: ...

band adikkaan marakalle... :girn:

----------


## ajov24

Kerala Producers@KeralaProducers?3hIrrespective of Promotional Figures, Actual Top-10 Grossers in Kerala BoxOffice (Malayalam): 1 #Pulimurugan2 #Drishyam3 #Premam4 #EnnuNinteMoideen5 #Oppam6 #2Countries7 #AmarAkbarAnthony8 #Ramaleela9 #MunthiriVallikalThalirkkumbol10 #Aadu2നല്ല കോമഡി ലിസ്റ്റ് ആണല്ലോ

----------


## Kattippalli Pappan

> 67cr overall gross vana padam engane 28th day 100cr aayi  ettan itta 100cr update prakaram one month polum eduthila enn thonunu 
> 
> 32cr share actual enn aara paranne enn koode arinja kollam


Adonnum parayulla  agnanayokke sambavichu.

----------


## Hari Jith

Second biggest hit of Mollywood  :Band:

----------


## jumail pala

title change cheyo pls....

----------


## Kattippalli Pappan

> Ivde vannu vedavakyam paryna ennae parnja matylo...njn ponae...vere panyund...ninglu angu akoshichate...oru band njnm adichekam


Povan varatte 32cr shareinte break up thannillallo.

----------


## King Amal

> As per Twitter fans which is the second biggest hit in Malayalam industry?? Collection also


Ath arinjitt athinem valich keeri ottikan alle..  

Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk

----------


## King Amal

> Kerala Producers@KeralaProducers?3hIrrespective of Promotional Figures, Actual Top-10 Grossers in Kerala BoxOffice (Malayalam): 1 #Pulimurugan2 #Drishyam3 #Premam4 #EnnuNinteMoideen5 #Oppam6 #2Countries7 #AmarAkbarAnthony8 #Ramaleela9 #MunthiriVallikalThalirkkumbol10 #Aadu2നല്ല കോമഡി ലിസ്റ്റ് ആണല്ലോ


Oppam 5 aanel athine kaalum tracked vech nokkitt WW 9cr kooduthal ulla Banglore days 4il varanam allo.. Ithippo BD listile illa..  Oppam 4 th placeum.. 😂😂😂😂😂

Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk

----------


## jumail pala

> പണ്ട് മൊയ്ദീന് പ്രേമത്തെക്കാൾ കുറവാണു കളക്ഷൻ എന്ന് പറഞ്ഞതിന് ഇവിടെ കിടന്നു തെറി വിളിച്ചു തല്ലും കുത്തിത്തിരിപ്പും ഉണ്ടാക്കി വേറെ ഫോറം തന്നെ തുടങ്ങിയവന്മാർ ഇപ്പൊ ഒഫീഷ്യൽ ആയി പറയുന്നു പ്രേമത്തിനാണ് കളക്ഷൻ കൂടുതൽ എന്ന്     
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




Mayavi....mayavi...avan fb yilum kidanu mongunu undu

----------


## King Amal

Aaranavar?  😋



> Ella ettan fansinodum dayavaayi nighal 
> Ee abraham thread vittu pokanam allankil ninghalkku thaghilla kaaranam pazhaya ikka fans okke vannittundu .Valichu keeri bhithiyil ottikkum ..

----------


## Kattippalli Pappan

> പണ്ട് മൊയ്ദീന് പ്രേമത്തെക്കാൾ കുറവാണു കളക്ഷൻ എന്ന് പറഞ്ഞതിന് ഇവിടെ കിടന്നു തെറി വിളിച്ചു തല്ലും കുത്തിത്തിരിപ്പും ഉണ്ടാക്കി വേറെ ഫോറം തന്നെ തുടങ്ങിയവന്മാർ ഇപ്പൊ ഒഫീഷ്യൽ ആയി പറയുന്നു പ്രേമത്തിനാണ് കളക്ഷൻ കൂടുതൽ എന്ന്     
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Chirichu chathu :Ennekollu:  :Ennekollu:  :Ennekollu:

----------


## Iyyer The Great

Pinnalla  :Beach1:

----------


## Antonio

> Apo 28 days 65cr 
> 
> Ok bye :tata:


Athinippo ennaa..
Just lalettan things...
75  Cr il ninnu after 50 days 25 kwaadikal jump cheythu..
Pinneee Velipadu 6 days 12 crores ennoru FB post ikka fans Rahul Kishore okke pokkiyeduthu...
So why not Pulimurugan..

----------


## Antonio

> Aaranavar?  😋


 @Shivettan okke aano??
Welcome back ..

----------


## roshy

ഇന്നലെ അബ്രഹാം മലയാള സിനിമയുടെ  രണ്ടാമത്തെ കളക്ഷൻ നേടിയ ചിത്രം എന്നു പറഞ്ഞപ്പോ കുരു പൊട്ടിയ പേജുകൾ 👇👇👇

ബാഹുബലി 
ടു കൺട്രീസ് 
രാമലീല 
ഒപ്പം 
ദൃശ്യം 
എന്നു നിന്റെ മൊയ്തീൻ 
ജില്ലാ 
മുന്തരി വള്ളികൾ 
ആദി 

ഇനി ഒറ്റ ചോദ്യം ഇവരിൽ ആരായിരുന്നു രണ്ടാം സ്ഥാനത്തു 😂😂😂

ദിലീപ് ഫാൻസ്* ഓർത്തിരുന്നത് രാമലീല ആയിരുന്നു രണ്ടാമതെന്നു,😂😂😂

പ്രിത്വി രാജ് ഫാൻസ്* ഓർത്തത് മൊയ്*ദീൻ ആയിരുന്നു രണ്ടാമതെന്നു 😂😂

മോഹൻലാൽ ഫാൻസ്* ഓർത്തു ദൃശ്യം ആയിരുന്നു രണ്ടാമതെന്നു😂😂😂

ബഹു ബലിയുടെ അഡ്മിൻ ഓർത്തു ബാഹു ബലി  ആയിരുന്നു രണ്ടാമതെന്ന് 😂😂😂

ഒരു ഇൻഡസ്ട്രിയിൽ എത്ര പടങ്ങൾ ആണ്* കളക്ഷന്റെ കാര്യത്തിൽ രണ്ടാമതായി നിക്കുന്നത് 😂😂

ഇവർക്കൊന്നും തന്നെ വ്യക്തമായ കളക്ഷനുകൾ ഇല്ല..അത് കൊണ്ട് തന്നെ ഞങ്ങൾ തള്ളിയതാണ് രണ്ടാമതന്നു പറഞ്ഞു മേലോട്ടും നോക്കി ഇരിക്കുവായിരുന്നു ഇവരെല്ലാം 😂😂 ഇന്നലെ അബ്രഹാം കളക്ഷൻ പറയാതെ അണ്ണാക്കിലടിച്ചപ്പോ എല്ലാ കുരുക്കളും ഒന്നിച്ചു പൊട്ടി 😂😂😂

ഒറിജിനൽ ആയി രണ്ടാം സ്ഥാനത് ഇരുന്ന പ്രേമം 63 കോടി എന്നത് അബ്രഹാം തകർത്തു എന്നു അതിന്റെ അഡ്മിന് മനസിലായി.. അല്ലേലും അബ്രഹാം 65 കൊടിയൊക്കെ അരി ആഹാരം കഴിക്കുന്ന ആരും വിശ്വസിക്കും അത് കൊണ്ട് തന്നെ അവര് ട്രോള്ളിയും ഇല്ല 👍👍👍 

ഒറ്റ അടിക് 9 പടങ്ങളുടെ അണ്ണാക്കിലേക്ക് ആണ്*  ജോബി ചേട്ടൻ  അടിച്ചു കൊടുത്തത്😂😂😂😂.. ആ ജോബി ചേട്ടന് ഇരിക്കട്ടെ  ഒരു കുതിര പവൻ 👌👌👌👌

Credits Midhun Mohan ❤️

----------


## Antonio

> Oppam 5 aanel athine kaalum tracked vech nokkitt WW 9cr kooduthal ulla Banglore days 4il varanam allo.. Ithippo BD listile illa..  Oppam 4 th placeum.. 😂😂😂😂😂
> 
> Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk


Ethaaa ee oola page?

----------


## Iyyer The Great

> ഇന്നലെ അബ്രഹാം മലയാള സിനിമയുടെ  രണ്ടാമത്തെ കളക്ഷൻ നേടിയ ചിത്രം എന്നു പറഞ്ഞപ്പോ കുരു പൊട്ടിയ പേജുകൾ 👇👇👇
> 
> ബാഹുബലി 
> ടു കൺട്രീസ് 
> രാമലീല 
> ഒപ്പം 
> ദൃശ്യം 
> എന്നു നിന്റെ മൊയ്തീൻ 
> ജില്ലാ 
> ...


Ejjathi  :Clap:

----------


## Kattippalli Pappan

> Aaranavar?  😋


Sathyam paranjal fkyil varunna vare njan arudeyum fan ayirunnilla
Ororutharude quote kandu ippol mam supporter ayipoyo ennu doubt.

----------


## HariGopal

> Chettan kidu aanlo
> Puli 80cr & abrhm 60cr...choru thannanondae kazhkne???
> Abrhmnkal 20 koli matram munpilula padavmyt abrhm onu compare chythkm
> Shows abr 16.5k puli 42k
> Kochi multi abr 1.15cr puli 4.3cr...cinepolisnu pakarm ivde paryna pole vanitha collection(26lacs) add chythalm 1.4cr
> Tvm multi abrhm 80lacs puli3cr+...tvm city full edtha abrhm 1.4cr puli 7.5cr
> Calicut abrhm 75lacs puli 2cr...calicut city full edthal abrhm 95lacs pui 3cr+
> Pala abrhm 11.5lac share puli 43lacs(actual athilm varm)
> Thalayolprmb abr 18lacs puli avde 1cr+
> ...



semma comedy 

veruthe multi thread onnu poyi nokki, puliyude pakuthi enkilum edutha oru ikka padam polum illa. bahubali 3.7c engandu eduthathanu! appo choyikkum multi collection kondano total theerumanikkunne ennu. alla, orikkalum alla ennalum second highest grosser padam aadyathe irupathil polum illa ennu ariyumbo vallatha oru njettal  

joby enthinu second ennu paranjenna manassilavathe. ee olathinu first ennu paranjalum oru prashnavum illayirunnu. manorajyathil enthinu ardharajyam.

----------


## PunchHaaji



----------


## Akhil krishnan

> Uae thallal tgfne undyrnolu....tgfnu thottu munp irangya mvtde figrm bo mojo itta figm thammil cherya diffrnce ullu..tgf double anu thallyath..all india base chythulla page vare pulimurugnte 3 weekend admits ittitund.ath thanne 265k varum..not only puli..the top 10..ematterz ena site...pinne pharsi ninnu final updte vere pgesnu kitytund 342k...pinne 9 5k showsm...tgf okke athnte moonionae ulu...athayth 3 5k...avdeym ini antonyde vlipikkal ennu paryale
> Telngil aetvm koodthal trustabilty ulath andhra box office enna site aanu...avr 6cr share athayath 10cr gross manyam pulik parnjtund...telngu correct collctn kitum
> Puli tamilnadu 95 lacs aanu...premam avde 2cr+ undarnu...bd 1.2cr+...banglore matram 3cr und...roi 8000+ shows kalicha padamanu puii...
> Us +uk okke trackd figure aanu...randm koode thanne 3.5cr und....avrk ella filmntem updats idnvr


as a site abo is not at all trustable.. avidathe aalkarku polum oru vila illatha site aanu.. pretty much biased towards certain actors.. ennu karuthi puli de collection fake aanu ennonum njan parayila.. wat i meant was abo is not trustable.. janatha garage kerala gross approx 5cr aanu avar report cheythirikunath.. and i dont think it ever collected that much in kerala.. 

Sent from my LLD-AL10 using Tapatalk

----------


## Kattippalli Pappan

> ഇന്നലെ അബ്രഹാം മലയാള സിനിമയുടെ  രണ്ടാമത്തെ കളക്ഷൻ നേടിയ ചിത്രം എന്നു പറഞ്ഞപ്പോ കുരു പൊട്ടിയ പേജുകൾ 👇👇👇
> 
> ബാഹുബലി 
> ടു കൺട്രീസ് 
> രാമലീല 
> ഒപ്പം 
> ദൃശ്യം 
> എന്നു നിന്റെ മൊയ്തീൻ 
> ജില്ലാ 
> ...


Kidukachi..

----------


## shivankuty

> Povan varatte 32cr shareinte break up thannillallo.


Thaan kurch munne puli ww 85cr parnjthlae...athnte breakup onnu idu...ath onnu kanate...

----------


## Antonio

> semma comedy 
> 
> veruthe multi thread onnu poyi nokki, puliyude pakuthi enkilum edutha oru ikka padam polum illa. bahubali 3.7c engandu eduthathanu! appo choyikkum multi collection kondano total theerumanikkunne ennu. alla, orikkalum alla ennalum second highest grosser padam aadyathe irupathil polum illa ennu ariyumbo vallatha oru njettal  
> 
> joby enthinu second ennu paranjenna manassilavathe. ee olathinu first ennu paranjalum oru prashnavum illayirunnu. manorajyathil enthinu ardharajyam.


Cinepolis koode undarunnu brooooooooi..

----------


## King Amal

> Ejjathi


Athilum kalichath aa ****k urapp illathavan tanneya..  Unnikuttan.. 😂

Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk

----------


## jumail pala

100 kodi polum ilatha puliye pottikuna thallu ini enu....

----------


## moovybuf

sathyam paranjaal, innale ithu kandappo vendaayirunnu ennu thonniyathaa... ippo ee potti olikkals kaanumbo, valare nannaayi ennu thonnunnu... no numbers.. 2nd highest grosser...  :Clap:

----------


## shivankuty

> Cinepolis koode undarunnu brooooooooi


Cinepolis ilathe premavm drshym okke nedya figuro??cinepolisnu pakarm vanitha kootnm ennanlo parynath..avdnu 26lacs vannu abrhm...enalum 1.4cr aavne ullu...less than 1/3rd of puli...1cr less than drshym...

----------


## shivankuty

> as a site abo is not at all trustable.. avidathe aalkarku polum oru vila illatha site aanu.. pretty much biased towards certain actors.. ennu karuthi puli de collection fake aanu ennonum njan parayila.. wat i meant was abo is not trustable.. janatha garage kerala gross approx 5cr aanu avar report cheythirikunath.. and i dont think it ever collected that much in kerala.. 
> 
> Sent from my LLD-AL10 using Tapatalk


Avrde kerala collctn trustble ala...karnm avrk direct contcts onula..but telngu avr pakka aanu...kurch naalu munp mahanadi relese chythpzhke avrde fig aanu ivde ittath...

----------


## Antonio

> Cinepolis ilathe premavm drshym okke nedya figuro??cinepolisnu pakarm vanitha kootnm ennanlo parynath..avdnu 26lacs vannu abrhm...enalum 1.4cr aavne ullu...less than 1/3rd of puli...1cr less than drshym...


Ya ya.. Multies thakarthu Variya Take off Sudani Mayanadhi koode aa top 5ilekk cherkkanam pls..
Abraham appol purakil ninnu 2nd..
Munnil ninnum purakil ninnum 1st Pulimurugan..

----------


## HariGopal

> Cinepolis koode undarunnu brooooooooi


okay, appo puliyude collectionilnu 1C kurakkam, abrahaminu 1C koottam. ennalum viseshichu mattam onnum illa. 

anyway happy for the SECOND BIGGEST GROSSER  :Very Happy:

----------


## Antonio

Multies nte ennavum collection statistics um nokkiyal UH appol ATBB..

----------


## Iyyer The Great

> semma comedy 
> 
> veruthe multi thread onnu poyi nokki, puliyude pakuthi enkilum edutha oru ikka padam polum illa. bahubali 3.7c engandu eduthathanu! appo choyikkum multi collection kondano total theerumanikkunne ennu. alla, orikkalum alla ennalum second highest grosser padam aadyathe irupathil polum illa ennu ariyumbo vallatha oru njettal  
> 
> joby enthinu second ennu paranjenna manassilavathe. ee olathinu first ennu paranjalum oru prashnavum illayirunnu. manorajyathil enthinu ardharajyam.


Athippo Drishyathinte pakuthi polum illatha Jacobinte Swargarajyam Drishyathekkaal 25% kooduthal ille multiyil..

Jacobinte 80% polum illatha Drishyam aanu all Kerala 2nd ennu Lal fans parayunnath kelkkumbo vallatha aa njettal ille?

----------


## shivankuty

> Ya ya.. Multies thakarthu Variya Take off Sudani Mayanadhi koode aa top 5ilekk cherkkanam pls..
> Abraham appol purakil ninnu 2nd..
> Munnil ninnum purakil ninnum 1st Pulimurugan..


Karym prymbo jaba jabanu prnjt karyla
BigMsnte filmsnu kerlthl oraepole run kitumenanlo ivrde veppu...multi potte aethenklm oru centrl puliyude pathi englm undo ithnu???athnte moonilonu polum illa

Sent from my SM-J730F using Tapatalk

----------


## Antonio

> okay, appo puliyude collectionilnu 1C kurakkam, abrahaminu 1C koottam. ennalum viseshichu mattam onnum illa. 
> 
> anyway happy for the SECOND BIGGEST GROSSER


Vendaaa
Multies il okke 1Kwaadi Ulla Mahesh n Thondimuthal okke eduthu top 5 il ittolooo

----------


## shivankuty

> Multies nte ennavum collection statistics um nokkiyal UH appol ATBB..


Engl kotta aaya calicut single noku...avde abrhm top 15 polm illa

Sent from my SM-J730F using Tapatalk

----------


## Iyyer The Great

> sathyam paranjaal, innale ithu kandappo vendaayirunnu ennu thonniyathaa... ippo ee potti olikkals kaanumbo, valare nannaayi ennu thonnunnu... no numbers.. 2nd highest grosser...


Exactly..my first response was that this was unnecessary..but now extremely extremely happy 😂😂

----------


## classic

I don't give a fuck about these fake collection declarations at all..

But 

 :Band: 

The OFFICIAL SECOND HIGHEST GROSSER IN MALAYALAM.

 :Band: 

Some people felt the taste of their own medicine  :Laughing:   :Ennekollu:

----------


## Antonio

> Karym prymbo jaba jabanu prnjt karyla
> BigMsnte filmsnu kerlthl oraepole run kitumenanlo ivrde veppu...multi potte aethenklm oru centrl puliyude pathi englm undo ithnu???athnte moonilonu polum illa
> 
> Sent from my SM-J730F using Tapatalk


Athu kond Alle Bhulimurugan first..
Nammal second Alle???

----------


## Iyyer The Great

> I don't give a fuck about these fake collection declarations at all..
> 
> But 
> 
> 
> 
> The OFFICIAL SECOND HIGHEST GROSSER IN MALAYALAM.
> 
> 
> ...


As simple as that  :Laughing:

----------


## saamy

> sathyam paranjaal, innale ithu kandappo vendaayirunnu ennu thonniyathaa... ippo ee potti olikkals kaanumbo, valare nannaayi ennu thonnunnu... no numbers.. 2nd highest grosser...


Sathyam..ethoke pages aroke nadathununu manasilayi..pine thallatha mahanmarem kanan patty  :Laughing:  ini ethayalum second highest grosser irikete itre oke ullu 150c 80c ennoke parayumpolum  :Laughing:

----------


## King Amal

2nd highest grosser announcementil ninn alle ith thudngiye.. Puli aanu topile ennum paranju..  Appo puli vid.. 
Ini WW grossil 2nd positionil ninna padam etha??  Athonn para..  



> Karym prymbo jaba jabanu prnjt karyla
> BigMsnte filmsnu kerlthl oraepole run kitumenanlo ivrde veppu...multi potte aethenklm oru centrl puliyude pathi englm undo ithnu???athnte moonilonu polum illa
> 
> Sent from my SM-J730F using Tapatalk

----------


## Sidharthan

Congrats 2nd biggest grosser...just a post is enough for ikka movies..👏👏

Sent from my Lenovo A7020a48 using Tapatalk

----------


## Moviebuff369

> sathyam paranjaal, innale ithu kandappo vendaayirunnu ennu thonniyathaa... ippo ee potti olikkals kaanumbo, valare nannaayi ennu thonnunnu... no numbers.. 2nd highest grosser...


ithu oru eye opener aanu that no collections is real...elarum avaravarude saukaryathinu anusarich thallum...kuru pottiyitu karyam illa.......e ticketing vannale ithokke solve aavu...apo athuvare ee kalaparipadi thudaratte.....
Welcome the second highest grosser of mollywood ABRAHAMINTE SANTHATHIKAL  :Clap:

----------


## Sidharthan

> Karym prymbo jaba jabanu prnjt karyla
> BigMsnte filmsnu kerlthl oraepole run kitumenanlo ivrde veppu...multi potte aethenklm oru centrl puliyude pathi englm undo ithnu???athnte moonilonu polum illa
> 
> Sent from my SM-J730F using Tapatalk


Pls step bak..2nd biggest grosser ithu thanne..congrats mammookka and team abrahaminte santhatikal👏👏

Sent from my Lenovo A7020a48 using Tapatalk

----------


## shivankuty

> 2nd highest grosser announcementil ninn alle ith thudngiye.. Puli aanu topile ennum paranju..  Appo puli vid.. 
> Ini WW grossil 2nd positionil ninna padam etha??  Athonn para..


Ww grossl premam

Sent from my SM-J730F using Tapatalk

----------


## shivankuty

> Athu kond Alle Bhulimurugan first..
> Nammal second Alle???


Secondm thirdm fourthm ulla padthnte pathi centre gross ithinundo???22cr kerala gross ulla abrhmnyoke 75cr ww thalluna ulupilayma nyaayekarkn ivde kure ennam

Sent from my SM-J730F using Tapatalk

----------


## saamy

> Congrats 2nd biggest grosser...just a post is enough for ikka movies..👏👏
> 
> Sent from my Lenovo A7020a48 using Tapatalk


55 day 55 c 80 day 80c 150 day 150c oke otta postil akumenkil ithum ok anu  :Laughing:

----------


## Kattippalli Pappan

> Thaan kurch munne puli ww 85cr parnjthlae...athnte breakup onnu idu...ath onnu kanate...


Adhyam keralam ennittu WW 
Pinne ividathe ikka fans paranju 28cr madavankutti paranju 32cr ithonnumalla vendathu ee  32cr tracked ano ennu matram arinjal madhi. 
Anengil athinte details.
Allengil pinne engane
Pinne kochi.multi itra vannu
Clt single screen itra vannu
Tim single screen itra  vannu
Njan arudeyum fan alla
Last ulla churukkam chila posts ozhichu
Bakjyulla posts nokiyal thaniku mansilavum
Common  audiencenu beleive cheyyan pattunna
Thallal  alla PMnte.  Adine pinneyum support  cheyyunadu
Kandappol paradikarichu ennu  matram

----------


## veecee

> ഇന്നലെ അബ്രഹാം മലയാള സിനിമയുടെ  രണ്ടാമത്തെ കളക്ഷൻ നേടിയ ചിത്രം എന്നു പറഞ്ഞപ്പോ കുരു പൊട്ടിയ പേജുകൾ 👇👇👇
> 
> ബാഹുബലി 
> ടു കൺട്രീസ് 
> രാമലീല 
> ഒപ്പം 
> ദൃശ്യം 
> എന്നു നിന്റെ മൊയ്തീൻ 
> ജില്ലാ 
> ...


 :Giveup:   :Giveup: 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## saamy

> Secondm thirdm fourthm ulla padthnte pathi centre gross ithinundo???22cr kerala gross ulla abrhmnyoke 75cr ww thalluna ulupilayma nyaayekarkn ivde kure ennam
> 
> Sent from my SM-J730F using Tapatalk


Ulupulondanallo oppam oke 11c share ulla oppam oke top5il thiruki ketith..pand abve premam akith..ath kond vanna vazhye vitto  :Laughing:

----------


## Veiwer11

> Secondm thirdm fourthm ulla padthnte pathi centre gross ithinundo???22cr kerala gross ulla abrhmnyoke 75cr ww thalluna ulupilayma nyaayekarkn ivde kure ennam
> 
> Sent from my SM-J730F using Tapatalk


22cr Abraham Keralaye 

Ingane Mukkan ningalk Uluppundo Manushya
As if you are the producer or some Distributor

----------


## HariGopal

> Athippo Drishyathinte pakuthi polum illatha Jacobinte Swargarajyam Drishyathekkaal 25% kooduthal ille multiyil..
> 
> Jacobinte 80% polum illatha Drishyam aanu all Kerala 2nd ennu Lal fans parayunnath kelkkumbo vallatha aa njettal ille?





> Vendaaa
> Multies il okke 1Kwaadi Ulla Mahesh n Thondimuthal okke eduthu top 5 il ittolooo


multiyil collection kittiyath kond matram single screen collection varanam ennilla, agreed.  pulikk munne highest jacob ayirunu, pinne sudani, take off etc. 

PAKSHE van vijayangal aaya padangalude motham collection onnu nokkiyal athinellam chernna collection multiyilum kittiyitund. lalettan padangalk matram anu multi collection kittunath enkil oru antony conspiracy theory njanum irakkiyene. pakshe bakki ullath bahubali, 2 countries, premam, moideen etc.  ithinte okkeyum pinne second highest grosserntem nokkuka. appo oru dharana kittum. 

pinne multiyil record idana karyathe pattiyonnum alla paranje, aadyathe pathilo irupathilo enkilum varunna karyamaa .

----------


## HariGopal

> ഇന്നലെ അബ്രഹാം മലയാള സിനിമയുടെ  രണ്ടാമത്തെ കളക്ഷൻ നേടിയ ചിത്രം എന്നു പറഞ്ഞപ്പോ കുരു പൊട്ടിയ പേജുകൾ 
> 
> ബാഹുബലി 
> ടു കൺട്രീസ് 
> രാമലീല 
> ഒപ്പം 
> ദൃശ്യം 
> എന്നു നിന്റെ മൊയ്തീൻ 
> ജില്ലാ 
> ...


Excellent write-up. 

btw kidangan, jayan ivarude okke post kandayirunno?

----------


## saamy

> Adhyam keralam ennittu WW 
> Pinne ividathe ikka fans paranju 28cr madavankutti paranju 32cr ithonnumalla vendathu ee  32cr tracked ano ennu matram arinjal madhi. 
> Anengil athinte details.
> Allengil pinne engane
> Pinne kochi.multi itra vannu
> Clt single screen itra vannu
> Tim single screen itra  vannu
> Njan arudeyum fan alla
> Last ulla churukkam chila posts ozhichu
> ...


Psc question bankil und pulimurukan 70c gross kerala ennu ie 28c share ivde paranja range..total abve 100 athanu 50 kodi thalliyath..enytanu ippo nyayam parayunath

----------


## perumal

> Secondm thirdm fourthm ulla padthnte pathi centre gross ithinundo???22cr kerala gross ulla abrhmnyoke 75cr ww thalluna ulupilayma nyaayekarkn ivde kure ennam
> 
> Sent from my SM-J730F using Tapatalk


aara 75cr enoke thallune  :Laughing:  
oppam second enn paranja fans ulapo abraham 2nd enn parayunathinu ithrak  vishamichat karyamila!

----------


## Iyyer The Great

> 22cr Abraham Keralaye 
> 
> Ingane Mukkan ningalk Uluppundo Manushya
> As if you are the producer or some Distributor


Abraham 22 cr ennu paranja athe naavukondu Oppavum Munthiryum okke Kerala 30-35 um okke parayum..athaanu highlight..

----------


## Sidharthan

> 55 day 55 c 80 day 80c 150 day 150c oke otta postil akumenkil ithum ok anu


😉😁elaam kanakke thanne..pinne thallil niyamangal onumilalo...10.5cr share veche 17cr nediya Drishyam marikadannu ennoke parayumbo enthu parayaan

Sent from my Lenovo A7020a48 using Tapatalk

----------


## classic

Edo thaan enthinanu PM enn paranj kuru pottikkunne? PM is a gigantic hit, we all agree. Pakshe ennittum avarum thalli  :Laughing:  point to note..

PM nte moonnil onne Abraham nu collection figure ulloo enn sammathikkunnu.. Ini 10 il inn aayalum ivide ok.. 

PM nu pinnil enn thanneyalle pulli paranjath? Thottu purakil ennokke media thalliyathalle (like Oppam 75c  :Laughing:  )? (Ayaal vallom koduthu kaanum - again ee kali padippichath Anthonychan aanu  :Laughing:  )

Athond PM vittu pidi.. Ennitt second grosser ethanu? ethra kitti? athinu Abraham nekkal ethra kooduthalum? Ennokke para.. 

Anthony cheyyunna udayippukal Tomichanum Joby yum Shaji yum okke ang etteduth ippo keralam motham thallal mayamaayi..  :Laughing:  Divide Dippo Dithre ulloo prashnam  :Ennekollu: 

Ini thallalinu purame valippikkalum koodi aayal kaaryam poorthiyavum..  :Laughing: 

Anyway I'm glad in Mammookka's case, it's not done by his own production house unlike Lalettan.. He's setting an example for others. Everyone else calls him Mega Star Mammootty, but he addresses himself as just "Mammootty".

Lalettan okke swayam "The Complete Actor" ennum paranj nadakkunnu.. Vere aarott ath parayunnumilla.. Ella medias lum pulli Ippozhum Malayalam Super Star Mohanlal mathram aanu..  :Laughing: 




> Karym prymbo jaba jabanu prnjt karyla
> BigMsnte filmsnu kerlthl oraepole run kitumenanlo ivrde veppu...multi potte aethenklm oru centrl puliyude pathi englm undo ithnu???athnte moonilonu polum illa
> 
> Sent from my SM-J730F using Tapatalk

----------


## Iyyer The Great

> multiyil collection kittiyath kond matram single screen collection varanam ennilla, agreed.  pulikk munne highest jacob ayirunu, pinne sudani, take off etc. 
> 
> PAKSHE van vijayangal aaya padangalude motham collection onnu nokkiyal athinellam chernna collection multiyilum kittiyitund. lalettan padangalk matram anu multi collection kittunath enkil oru antony conspiracy theory njanum irakkiyene. pakshe bakki ullath bahubali, 2 countries, premam, moideen etc.  ithinte okkeyum pinne second highest grosserntem nokkuka. appo oru dharana kittum. 
> 
> pinne multiyil record idana karyathe pattiyonnum alla paranje, aadyathe pathilo irupathilo enkilum varunna karyamaa .


Njan chodichathinu utharam ithallallo...

Jacobinte Swargarajyam enna verum super hit/ megahit aaya padathinte 80% polum illatha Drishyam engane IHum second Highest um okke aayi..vallaatha njettal..

----------


## Sidharthan

> Psc question bankil und pulimurukan 70c gross kerala ennu ie 28c share ivde paranja range..total abve 100 athanu 50 kodi thalliyath..enytanu ippo nyayam parayunath


Ivde ikka fans parayunnu 32cr share paranjarunnu..madhavanunni😉ningale epolum 28il nikuanalle😌

Sent from my Lenovo A7020a48 using Tapatalk

----------


## saamy

> 😉😁elaam kanakke thanne..pinne thallil niyamangal onumilalo...10.5cr share veche 17cr nediya Drishyam marikadannu ennoke parayumbo enthu parayaan
> 
> Sent from my Lenovo A7020a48 using Tapatalk


Thallil niyamangalila dath thanne..thallitulavar oke ithne kashtapet vannu choryanemenila ...11c sharum vech premam marikadanathanu pand

----------


## Akhil krishnan

> Avrde kerala collctn trustble ala...karnm avrk direct contcts onula..but telngu avr pakka aanu...kurch naalu munp mahanadi relese chythpzhke avrde fig aanu ivde ittath...


mahanadi abo matram alla.. verem pages nte report um ivde report cheyititundu.. puli dem athupole undavum... 10cr okke kurachu kooduthala...may be oru 5-6crs.. athum njan sure alla.. vere valla sites report cheyititundo puli telugu 10crs???
abo allathe vere sites ille? 


pinne avarde kerala matram alla.. tn collection of tamil films mostly wrong aanu.. adyam oru collection report cheyum.. final clctn update il oru 10-15crs mukkukayum cheyum.. atha njn avare trust cheyathe... 

Sent from my LLD-AL10 using Tapatalk

----------


## saamy

> Ivde ikka fans parayunnu 32cr share paranjarunnu..madhavanunni😉ningale epolum 28il nikuanalle😌
> 
> Sent from my Lenovo A7020a48 using Tapatalk


Psc qn manorama prasidhakirachithanu parayunath  :Laughing:  70c ...ini athum thettano :Laughing:

----------


## King Amal

> Njan chodichathinu utharam ithallallo...
> 
> Jacobinte Swargarajyam enna verum super hit/ megahit aaya padathinte 80% polum illatha Drishyam engane IHum second Highest um okke aayi..vallaatha njettal..


JS enna film multi yil maatram clctn vanna padam aanu..  Keralathil ulla ella jillayilem aalukal ann single screenil povathe ellarum koodi ekm multi vann kandu.. Angane aanu drishyamine kaalum JS multiyil clctn vannath..

Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk

----------


## Sidharthan

> Thallil niyamangalila dath thanne..thallitulavar oke ithne kashtapet vannu choryanemenila ...11c sharum vech premam marikadanathanu pand


Aaru marikadannu...njan thallatha konde enike choriyaam..😁nammale ariyunna collectionee parayarullu..

Sent from my Lenovo A7020a48 using Tapatalk

----------


## saamy

> Aaru marikadannu...njan thallatha konde enike choriyaam..😁nammale ariyunna collectionee parayarullu..
> 
> Sent from my Lenovo A7020a48 using Tapatalk


Appo lalfans thallarile  :Sarcastic Hand: innale trollya pagesile cllxn oke nokiko kanam

----------


## King Amal

> Aaru marikadannu...njan thallatha konde enike choriyaam..😁nammale ariyunna collectionee parayarullu..
> 
> Sent from my Lenovo A7020a48 using Tapatalk


Munthiri final ethraya enna ariyavunne? 

Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk

----------


## Acharya

Ee collection koprayangal n gimmicks evidunnu start cheythu otta peru "OPPAM".. thats all..

----------


## Sidharthan

> Appo lalfans thallarile


Lalfansine represent cheyte allalo njan samsarikunne..😌

Sent from my Lenovo A7020a48 using Tapatalk

----------


## Sidharthan

> Munthiri final ethraya enna ariyavunne? 
> 
> Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk


Arialo..tracked matram ariyaam...

Sent from my Lenovo A7020a48 using Tapatalk

----------


## Iyyer The Great

> JS enna film multi yil maatram clctn vanna padam aanu..  Keralathil ulla ella jillayilem aalukal ann single screenil povathe ellarum koodi ekm multi vann kandu.. Angane aanu drishyamine kaalum JS multiyil clctn vannath..
> 
> Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk


Ippo ok aayi..

----------


## saamy

> Lalfansine represent cheyte allalo njan samsarikunne..😌
> 
> Sent from my Lenovo A7020a48 using Tapatalk


Appol neutral anu sari appol ramaleela 80 thallyapolum puli 150 thallyapolum oppam abve premam thallyapolum evdarunu

----------


## SachinMammookka

Second highest grossing film after Pulimurugan 

Abraham 👌🏻👌🏻👏🏻👏🏻

This one deserves it......

----------


## King Amal

> Arialo..tracked matram ariyaam...
> 
> Sent from my Lenovo A7020a48 using Tapatalk


40cr vanno? 

Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk

----------


## SachinMammookka

Happy to see Abraham becoming the second highest grosser!!!!

----------


## shivankuty

> Edo thaan enthinanu PM enn paranj kuru pottikkunne? PM is a gigantic hit, we all agree. Pakshe ennittum avarum thalli  point to note..
> 
> PM nte moonnil onne Abraham nu collection figure ulloo enn sammathikkunnu.. Ini 10 il inn aayalum ivide ok.. 
> 
> PM nu pinnil enn thanneyalle pulli paranjath? Thottu purakil ennokke media thalliyathalle (like Oppam 75c  )? (Ayaal vallom koduthu kaanum - again ee kali padippichath Anthonychan aanu  )
> 
> Athond PM vittu pidi.. Ennitt second grosser ethanu? ethra kitti? athinu Abraham nekkal ethra kooduthalum? Ennokke para.. 
> 
> Anthony cheyyunna udayippukal Tomichanum Joby yum Shaji yum okke ang etteduth ippo keralam motham thallal mayamaayi..  Divide Dippo Dithre ulloo prashnam 
> ...


Megastarnte frustratn okke tgf timl kandrnu...4days 20cr...athond angere angu punyalan aakathe...
2nd ulla drshythntyo premathntyo gross ithinundo??atlest athnte pathi englm undo aethelm centrl...

----------


## Sidharthan

> 40cr vanno? 
> 
> Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk


Gross ano or total business?

Sent from my Lenovo A7020a48 using Tapatalk

----------


## saamy

Ethayalum itrem nalum official ayi thallumpol prasnamilarunu ethayalum thallitanelum ingane irikete pulimurukan 150 anel ramaleela 80 anel abraham second biggest hit  :Laughing:

----------


## SachinMammookka

@Mike 

Please update the title of the thread..... Mammookka movies inu Lal fans inte certificate venam ee so called Mammookka forum ennu ullathu kashtam aanu... producer association il ulla vykthi aanu Joby and he had clearly told things...... so please update the title as second highest grossing film...

----------


## King Amal

> Gross ano or total business?
> 
> Sent from my Lenovo A7020a48 using Tapatalk


Gross.. 

Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk

----------


## Sidharthan

> Ethayalum itrem nalum official ayi thallumpol prasnamilarunu ethayalum thallitanelum ingane irikete pulimurukan 150 anel ramaleela 80 anel abraham second biggest hit


Santhoshathil pankucherunnuu👏👏

Sent from my Lenovo A7020a48 using Tapatalk

----------


## Hari Jith

2nd biggest hit  :Band: 

Mammookka  :Band: 

Abraham  :Band:

----------


## Hari Jith

:2nd:   :2nd:   :2nd:  :2nd:  :2nd:

----------


## Inspector Balram

Malayala cinema il inn vare oru padom 30cr share eduthittilla.25 + ullath 2 padam aanu , pulimurukan and baahubali. aadya thall 150 kwodi mund avide polinju

iniyum 75 kodi mundulla drishyam. 16.5 cr share il 41 kwodi aanu athinte gross.

adutha thallu oppam, 12 cr share il 30 kodiyolam gross ulla padam,fans nte adutha 75 kodi thallu

munthiri valli . verum 8.9 c share il 25 cr gross koodi illatha padam . fans push 50cr. push cheyyathenu oru sthree aaya producerde thanthaykum thallakum vilicu ernakulam ulla oru pramukha lal fan

adutha thallu villlain 4.91cr day 1. 3 kodi gross koode illa

aduthath mon thallu

verum 20cr gross ulla aadhi 50 kodi poster

NB: Mohanlal fans ipo cheyunna pani Sunny leone miya khalifa ye porn star enn vilikunna same line aanu

----------


## Hari Jith

Thread owner or mods please change the title...  :2nd:   :2nd:

----------


## Veiwer11

> Megastarnte frustratn okke tgf timl kandrnu...4days 20cr...athond angere angu punyalan aakathe...
> 2nd ulla drshythntyo premathntyo gross ithinundo??atlest athnte pathi englm undo aethelm centrl...


Mega starin frustration his age is 67 not 20-30
he have taste all the success from industry
what to worry even if he retire
pinne frustration athu ningalk abraham just a begining

yathra peranbu mamangam raja bilal kunjachan

wait and see makkalee

----------


## saamy

> Lalfansine represent cheyte allalo njan samsarikunne..😌
> 
> Sent from my Lenovo A7020a48 using Tapatalk





> Santhoshathil pankucherunnuu👏👏
> 
> Sent from my Lenovo A7020a48 using Tapatalk


Welcome......

----------


## King Amal

Frustation okke innale kand..  Unnikuttan enn oru ulluppum illathavan kuru potti olich cheytha pani okke..  Ivaneokke eth ganathil peduthuvo entho.. 

Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk

----------


## Hari Jith

:Celebrate005:   :Yahoo:   :Yeye:   :Yahbuhuha:   :Yeye:   :Yahoo:   :Celebrate005:

----------


## Inspector Balram

Malayala cinema il inn vare oru padom 30cr share eduthittilla.25 + ullath 2 padam aanu , pulimurukan and baahubali. aadya thall 150 kwodi mund avide polinju

iniyum 75 kodi mundulla drishyam. 16.5 cr share il 41 kwodi aanu athinte gross.

adutha thallu oppam, 12 cr share il 30 kodiyolam gross ulla padam,fans nte adutha 75 kodi thallu

munthiri valli . verum 8.9 c share il 25 cr gross koodi illatha padam . fans push 50cr. push cheyyathenu oru sthree aaya producerde thanthaykum thallakum vilicu ernakulam ulla oru pramukha lal fan

adutha thallu villlain 4.91cr day 1. 3 kodi gross koode illa

aduthath mon thallu

verum 20cr gross ulla aadhi 50 kodi poster

NB: Mohanlal fans ipo cheyunna pani Sunny leone miya khalifa ye porn star enn vilikunna same line aanu
Malayala cinema il inn vare oru padom 30cr share eduthittilla.25 + ullath 2 padam aanu , pulimurukan and baahubali. aadya thall 150 kwodi mund avide polinju

iniyum 75 kodi mundulla drishyam. 16.5 cr share il 41 kwodi aanu athinte gross.

adutha thallu oppam, 12 cr share il 30 kodiyolam gross ulla padam,fans nte adutha 75 kodi thallu

munthiri valli . verum 8.9 c share il 25 cr gross koodi illatha padam . fans push 50cr. push cheyyathenu oru sthree aaya producerde thanthaykum thallakum vilicu ernakulam ulla oru pramukha lal fan

adutha thallu villlain 4.91cr day 1. 3 kodi gross koode illa

aduthath mon thallu

verum 20cr gross ulla aadhi 50 kodi poster

NB: Mohanlal fans ipo cheyunna pani Sunny leone miya khalifa ye porn star enn vilikunna same line aanu

----------


## saamy

> Lalfansine represent cheyte allalo njan samsarikunne..😌
> 
> Sent from my Lenovo A7020a48 using Tapatalk





> Malayala cinema il inn vare oru padom 30cr share eduthittilla.25 + ullath 2 padam aanu , pulimurukan and baahubali. aadya thall 150 kwodi mund avide polinju
> 
> iniyum 75 kodi mundulla drishyam. 16.5 cr share il 41 kwodi aanu athinte gross.
> 
> adutha thallu oppam, 12 cr share il 30 kodiyolam gross ulla padam,fans nte adutha 75 kodi thallu
> 
> munthiri valli . verum 8.9 c share il 25 cr gross koodi illatha padam . fans push 50cr. push cheyyathenu oru sthree aaya producerde thanthaykum thallakum vilicu ernakulam ulla oru pramukha lal fan
> 
> adutha thallu villlain 4.91cr day 1. 3 kodi gross koode illa
> ...


 :Ennekollu:  :Ennekollu:

----------


## HariGopal

> Njan chodichathinu utharam ithallallo...
> 
> Jacobinte Swargarajyam enna verum super hit/ megahit aaya padathinte 80% polum illatha Drishyam engane IHum second Highest um okke aayi..vallaatha njettal..


nice kannadachu irutt akkal. 

multiyile collection kondu matram oru padavum blockbuster aavilla, pakshe blockbuster aaya padangalk ellam athinu chernna collection multiyil kittiyitund. 

jacob - 2.94, drishyam - 2.44 difference 50 lakhs. 
puli - 4.3, abraham - 2 (veruthe oru rasathinu max collection 2c koottam) difference 2.3C
pinne 2013il irangiya drishyathinekkal multiyil collect cheytha padangal verem kure und. aa vakuppil drishyam thazhe pokunnenkil angane aayikkotte   :Pray: 

munthirivalli enna saada family padathinte polum multi collection overtake cheyyatha second highest grossernu abhivadyam arpichu kond nirthunnu.   :Band:  

ok thanks

----------


## Inspector Balram

frustration ithonumalla. yatra dm peranbu ntem teaser kandit kuru potti kore poster um gimmick um kaanichille.athan frustration. telugu dub cheyyan ariyathe kandam vazhi oodiya team alle. angerdem driverdem frustrartion aanu frustration

----------


## Inspector Balram

national award um padma um parasyamay kittumenn paranja menonte video njangalde kayyil und.ath koode aavumbo polann thallum

----------


## Sidharthan

> Mega starin frustration his age is 67 not 20-30
> he have taste all the success from industry
> what to worry even if he retire
> pinne frustration athu ningalk abraham just a begining
> 
> yathra peranbu mamangam raja bilal kunjachan
> 
> wait and see makkalee


4 days 20cril kandatha ?a mahamanaskathaa😌

Sent from my Lenovo A7020a48 using Tapatalk

----------


## jithin0471

Imathiri collection updates oke viswasikunna enthinaanu
Mark my words..ningalku athmarthamaytu sammathichu koduthude thettaanennu...why are you guys so desperate to accept any fake collextion update..
With the trend and showcount itself movie would have easily collected close to (min)26/28(max)  cr.
Abraham is an avg movie quality wise..athu ithra polum deserve cheyunilla..but movie is the best of ikka after 2010 after best actor whrn u compare commercial entertainers..
Pinne abraham total business 60 and puli total business 80..ennu evdeyo kandu..
Immathiri logic illathe comments onnum pass aakalle bro..
Puliyoke sensible aaytulla ethu ikka fanum accept cheyum..as of now athu vere league aanennu..
Namuku mamangam ennoru padam varunund..mark my words athundakan pokunna buzz onnu vere aayrkum..if reports are correct movie is gonna create a amazing establishment for ikka in south indian market..
So ciming to abraham..personally i believe oru 45crs inte total business eduth kanum...
This cannot be compared to premam or drishyam or bangalore days.
We got a blockbuster movie
Be content with it..producer parannu ennu parnaju keri update cheythal..ee foruminte credibilitye aanu badikan pokunne

----------


## King Amal

> 4 days 20cril kandatha ?a mahamanaskathaa😌
> 
> Sent from my Lenovo A7020a48 using Tapatalk


Aliyoo gross paranjilla..  Munthiri

Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk

----------


## Antonio

> Secondm thirdm fourthm ulla padthnte pathi centre gross ithinundo???22cr kerala gross ulla abrhmnyoke 75cr ww thalluna ulupilayma nyaayekarkn ivde kure ennam
> 
> Sent from my SM-J730F using Tapatalk


22 crore okke undo?? I thought it's just 11-12 crores..bakki Pulinkuru aarunnu..
Pinne Antony mashinodu prove cheyyan para..
Joby de thallu poottikketti kodukkan parayu..
Nokkallo...

----------


## saamy

> Imathiri collection updates oke viswasikunna enthinaanu
> Mark my words..ningalku athmarthamaytu sammathichu koduthude thettaanennu...why are you guys so desperate to accept any fake collextion update..
> With the trend and showcount itself movie would have easily collected close to (min)26/28(max)  cr.
> Abraham is an avg movie quality wise..athu ithra polum deserve cheyunilla..but movie is the best of ikka after 2010 after best actor whrn u compare commercial entertainers..
> Pinne abraham total business 60 and puli total business 80..ennu evdeyo kandu..
> Immathiri logic illathe comments onnum pass aakalle bro..
> Puliyoke sensible aaytulla ethu ikka fanum accept cheyum..as of now athu vere league aanennu..
> Namuku mamangam ennoru padam varunund..mark my words athundakan pokunna buzz onnu vere aayrkum..if reports are correct movie is gonna create a amazing establishment for ikka in south indian market..
> So ciming to abraham..personally i believe oru 45crs inte total business eduth kanum...
> ...


Vannalo lalfansnte ikka fan fake..ikka fansnte ahankarathinu oru complaint koduthude setta

----------


## Sidharthan

Pls update thread title
2nd highest grosser👏👏

Sent from my Lenovo A7020a48 using Tapatalk

----------


## Inspector Balram

koratala siva telugu dub failure enn parsayamay lal ne paranja sthalath Mammooka malayalikalde abhimanam kaathu. apo thudangya frustration anu lal um driver um.

----------


## Antonio

> Malayala cinema il inn vare oru padom 30cr share eduthittilla.25 + ullath 2 padam aanu , pulimurukan and baahubali. aadya thall 150 kwodi mund avide polinju
> 
> iniyum 75 kodi mundulla drishyam. 16.5 cr share il 41 kwodi aanu athinte gross.
> 
> adutha thallu oppam, 12 cr share il 30 kodiyolam gross ulla padam,fans nte adutha 75 kodi thallu
> 
> munthiri valli . verum 8.9 c share il 25 cr gross koodi illatha padam . fans push 50cr. push cheyyathenu oru sthree aaya producerde thanthaykum thallakum vilicu ernakulam ulla oru pramukha lal fan
> 
> adutha thallu villlain 4.91cr day 1. 3 kodi gross koode illa
> ...


Last words polichu.....
Thallal ariyaathaa kunjungal

----------


## Inspector Balram

Peranbu lokam ettu pidichu. sahikunnilla. ath frustration. ayale kond ini onninum kollilla.Mammooka stil redefining acting, ath frustration

----------


## gldnstar

> പണ്ട് മൊയ്ദീന് പ്രേമത്തെക്കാൾ കുറവാണു കളക്ഷൻ എന്ന് പറഞ്ഞതിന് ഇവിടെ കിടന്നു തെറി വിളിച്ചു തല്ലും കുത്തിത്തിരിപ്പും ഉണ്ടാക്കി വേറെ ഫോറം തന്നെ തുടങ്ങിയവന്മാർ ഇപ്പൊ ഒഫീഷ്യൽ ആയി പറയുന്നു പ്രേമത്തിനാണ് കളക്ഷൻ കൂടുതൽ എന്ന്     
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Chila *"Sangethiaka karanangalal"* ippo matti parayendivannu  :Ennekollu:  :Ennekollu:  :Ennekollu:  :Ennekollu:

----------


## Antonio

Lalettan bros, kindly give a RTI to Income tax department to get Abraham collection when run terminates..
N ivide vannu ellarem polichadukkoo..
Pls..

----------


## saamy

> Lalettan bros, kindly give a RTI to Income tax department to get Abraham collection when run terminates..
> N ivide vannu ellarem polichadukkoo..
> Pls..


Kude oppaum mvtm kudi kodtha pwolikum

----------


## Mr Pokkiri

*Second biggest hit of all time*  :Yeye:

----------


## Antonio

Enna okke aanelum Telugu n Malayalam randilum 100 cr ulla aal eattan thanne..
Tamil soon coming..
Athippo ikkaykku pattumo??

By the way, Drishyam n Oppam innathe collection ethraya????

----------


## Iyyer The Great

> nice kannadachu irutt akkal. 
> 
> multiyile collection kondu matram oru padavum blockbuster aavilla, pakshe blockbuster aaya padangalk ellam athinu chernna collection multiyil kittiyitund. 
> 
> jacob - 2.94, drishyam - 2.44 difference 50 lakhs. 
> puli - 4.3, abraham - 2 (veruthe oru rasathinu max collection 2c koottam) difference 2.3C
> pinne 2013il irangiya drishyathinekkal multiyil collect cheytha padangal verem kure und. aa vakuppil drishyam thazhe pokunnenkil angane aayikkotte  
> 
> munthirivalli enna saada family padathinte polum multi collection overtake cheyyatha second highest grossernu abhivadyam arpichu kond nirthunnu.   
> ...


Aa athu thanne nallathu  :Laughing: 

Munthiri Valli enna BByude multi collection marikadakkatha 2nd highest grosser AS.

Jacob enna superhit padathinte multi collection marikadakkatha IH Drishyam.

Compliments aayi.

----------


## Sidharthan

> Aliyoo gross paranjilla..  Munthiri
> 
> Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk


Arila bro..
ariyavunna veche
Kochi multi-2cr
Calicut single screen matram-1.02cr
Ariesplex-ormayilla
Us,uk and roi-3.6cr unde
Gcc-9cr
Kerala Oru 25kaanum enne karuthunnu(arila,guess ane)
Also roi 2cr kaanumenne karuthunnu(arila)
..apo nearly 40cr


Sent from my Lenovo A7020a48 using Tapatalk

----------


## Antonio

> Pls update thread title
> 2nd highest grosser👏👏
> 
> Sent from my Lenovo A7020a48 using Tapatalk


2nd highest grosser after Oppam Drishyam n MVT ennakkiyal kurachoode colour aayene..
Ee Karnan Nepolean bhagath Singh pole..
Athaakumbol athra veshamam undakillalo..
Bahubali Telugu Alle, nammalkk angu othukkam..

----------


## Iyyer The Great

> Enna okke aanelum Telugu n Malayalam randilum 100 cr ulla aal eattan thanne..
> Tamil soon coming..
> Athippo ikkaykku pattumo??
> 
> By the way, Drishyam n Oppam innathe collection ethraya????


Kalabhavan manikku undallo Tamilil 300 cr..endhiran  :Band:

----------


## Sidharthan

> 2nd highest grosser after Oppam Drishyam n MVT ennakkiyal kurachoode colour aayene..
> Ee Karnan Nepolean bhagath Singh pole..
> Athaakumbol athra veshamam undakillalo..
> Bahubali Telugu Alle, nammalkk angu othukkam..


Enthu vishamam..its time to celebrate..pls update d title👏👏

Sent from my Lenovo A7020a48 using Tapatalk

----------


## Antonio

> Kalabhavan manikku undallo Tamilil 300 cr..endhiran


Malayalam illa
Telugu il undo???
By the way, Jagatheesh undo 100 cr?? 
Billu barbar

----------


## Antonio

> Enthu vishamam..its time to celebrate..pls update d title👏👏
> 
> Sent from my Lenovo A7020a48 using Tapatalk


Veshamam Ingakkallla bro..
Aa FB il karanju karanju veshamikkunna items nu..

----------


## jithin0471

> Vannalo lalfansnte ikka fan fake..ikka fansnte ahankarathinu oru complaint koduthude setta


Onnu ponam he..
Sensible aayi chinthichal mathi..
26-28 cr gross njn viswasikunnu ennu paranjal njn ikka fan fake..
Abrahaminu 35 cr gross undennu paranjale ikka fan certificate kitathullu
I am personally very much delighted for the sucxess of this movie..nd i am expecting a movie with exceptional movie..
If tgf with below par reviews and abraham with  avg reviews can collect 25 cr

Drisyam level wom movie can surpass all the non pulimurukan records in the industry
Nd mamangam will set new industry standards in south india..
Randamoozham/karnan irangane vare industry hit possibly mamangam aavum..
Bigb and unda wil surpass odiyan , drisyam premam and bdays
Kk2 raja will be on similar lines eith ennuninte moitheen , aadu2, ramleela and 2c

----------


## Sidharthan

> Veshamam Ingakkallla bro..
> Aa FB il karanju karanju veshamikkunna items nu..


Avarode celebrate cheyaam njan paranja kekuo aavoo

Sent from my Lenovo A7020a48 using Tapatalk

----------


## HariGopal

> Pls update thread title
> 2nd highest grosser
> 
> Sent from my Lenovo A7020a48 using Tapatalk


forumkeralam fb pageilum update vannilla, waiting.

----------


## Veiwer11

> 22 crore okke undo?? I thought it's just 11-12 crores..bakki Pulinkuru aarunnu..
> Pinne Antony mashinodu prove cheyyan para..
> Joby de thallu poottikketti kodukkan parayu..
> Nokkallo...


Athe Ikka Film Maximum 22Cr vare Idukku

----------


## Antonio

> Arila bro..
> ariyavunna veche
> Kochi multi-2cr
> Calicut single screen matram-1.02cr
> Ariesplex-ormayilla
> Us,uk and roi-3.6cr unde
> Gcc-9cr
> Kerala Oru 25kaanum enne karuthunnu(arila,guess ane)
> Also roi 2cr kaanumenne karuthunnu(arila)
> ...


Drishyam 65 still counting..
Oppam 75 still counting..
MVT 40 plus..
Pulimurugan ennam thettippoyappol nirthi 150 plus il...

----------


## King Amal

> forumkeralam fb pageilum update vannilla, waiting.


Unnikuttane pole pettenn ang ella pageil idan pattullallo ellarkkum.. 😂😂

Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk

----------


## Sidharthan

> Drishyam 65 still counting..
> Oppam 75 still counting..
> MVT 40 plus..
> Pulimurugan ennam thettippoyappol nirthi 150 plus il...


Aha..adipoli..ithoke ningale valom pillerode poyi paraye..kashtam😷

Sent from my Lenovo A7020a48 using Tapatalk

----------


## Veiwer11

> forumkeralam fb pageilum update vannilla, waiting.



Piller Just Enjoy Cheyyatte 

Ithokke Thallu aanenn ellavarum Angeekarichathalle

----------


## Iyyer The Great

> forumkeralam fb pageilum update vannilla, waiting.





> Unnikuttane pole pettenn ang ella pageil idan pattullallo ellarkkum.. 😂😂
> 
> Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk


 :Hoennekollu:

----------


## Antonio

> Aha..adipoli..ithoke ningale valom pillerode poyi paraye..kashtam😷
> 
> Sent from my Lenovo A7020a48 using Tapatalk


Athaanu pinnem bhedham..but enna cheyyanaa..

----------


## Sidharthan

> Unnikuttane pole pettenn ang ella pageil idan pattullallo ellarkkum.. 😂😂
> 
> Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk


Ikka iduo entho😌4days 20cr idaamenkil ithe teerchayayum idaam..Ikkade Oru level veche Goodwill page allarunnu ithe idende.😉

Sent from my Lenovo A7020a48 using Tapatalk

----------


## Sidharthan

Njan Ponu..Oru varattuchoriyan enna viliyumayi arenkilum varumenne munne.🙂

Sent from my Lenovo A7020a48 using Tapatalk

----------


## HariGopal

> Unnikuttane pole pettenn ang ella pageil idan pattullallo ellarkkum.. 
> 
> Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk


bahubali okke unnikuttan aayirunno? angamali piller vare adichit poyi  :Grin:

----------


## gldnstar

> Pinnalla



Dhathanu that .....  :Bossman:

----------


## Antonio

So oru 10 top grossers eduthaal Mmade Padam evide kondu vekkaam thallal illathe, tracked untracked downloaded uploaded ellam  Multies singles ellam kootti ithuvare??
Trade experts n genuine fans n followers of Anthonychayan n Tomichayan..

NB..Still running aanu oru anjoopaththo aayiram (kwaadikal alla) ineem vannekkum..

----------


## gldnstar

> ഇന്നലെ അബ്രഹാം മലയാള സിനിമയുടെ  രണ്ടാമത്തെ കളക്ഷൻ നേടിയ ചിത്രം എന്നു പറഞ്ഞപ്പോ കുരു പൊട്ടിയ പേജുകൾ 
> 
> ബാഹുബലി 
> ടു കൺട്രീസ് 
> രാമലീല 
> ഒപ്പം 
> ദൃശ്യം 
> എന്നു നിന്റെ മൊയ്തീൻ 
> ജില്ലാ 
> ...



 :Ennekollu:  :Ennekollu:  :Ennekollu:  :Ennekollu:  :Ennekollu:  :Ennekollu:  :Ennekollu:  :Ennekollu:  :Ennekollu:  :Ennekollu:  :Ennekollu:  :Ennekollu:  :Ennekollu:  :Ennekollu:  :Ennekollu:  :Ennekollu:  :Ennekollu:  :Ennekollu:  :Ennekollu:

----------


## Inspector Balram

> bahubali okke unnikuttan aayirunno? angamali piller vare adichit poyi


pinne aara angamaly friday films padam. avan vj babu nte aala. skylark manage cheyyunna page ellam unnikuttan itiitund. ramaleela dileep fans koode arinjittilla

----------


## HariGopal

> So oru 10 top grossers eduthaal Mmade Padam evide kondu vekkaam thallal illathe, tracked untracked downloaded uploaded ellam  Multies singles ellam kootti ithuvare??
> Trade experts n genuine fans n followers of Anthonychayan n Tomichayan..
> 
> NB..Still running aanu oru anjoopaththo aayiram (kwaadikal alla) ineem vannekkum..


second... 

ramayanam muyuman kayinju raman  seethede aarennu.

----------


## VinuVerma

> Drishyam 65 still counting..
> Oppam 75 still counting..
> MVT 40 plus..
> Pulimurugan ennam thettippoyappol nirthi 150 plus il...


Evergrowing Everliving collections aanu... Minderuthu... :Urgreat:

----------


## Antonio

Thallal angeekarichallooo..
Pinne 100 crore ennu viswasikkunnumilla
50 WW undakum ennu viswasikkunnu..
Appol so called second okke ippozhum undo?? 
Athippo 60/70/80 okke aayi avar ippozhum collection thudarunnoo..
Athaanu clear aakathath..
Moideen n 2 countries ne okke kaivitto??
God n Antony/Tomichan knows..

----------


## HariGopal

> pinne aara angamaly friday films padam. avan vj babu nte aala. skylark manage cheyyunna page ellam unnikuttan itiitund. ramaleela dileep fans koode arinjittilla


very nice......

----------


## Sidharthan

> Malayala cinema il inn vare oru padom 30cr share eduthittilla.25 + ullath 2 padam aanu , pulimurukan and baahubali. aadya thall 150 kwodi mund avide polinju
> 
> iniyum 75 kodi mundulla drishyam. 16.5 cr share il 41 kwodi aanu athinte gross.
> 
> adutha thallu oppam, 12 cr share il 30 kodiyolam gross ulla padam,fans nte adutha 75 kodi thallu
> 
> munthiri valli . verum 8.9 c share il 25 cr gross koodi illatha padam . fans push 50cr. push cheyyathenu oru sthree aaya producerde thanthaykum thallakum vilicu ernakulam ulla oru pramukha lal fan
> 
> adutha thallu villlain 4.91cr day 1. 3 kodi gross koode illa
> ...


Balram parayunate viswasikano..atho nammude madhavanunni parayunate viswasikano..aake confusion aayallo...
Ikka fans collection parayumbo Oru yojippe vende..



Sent from my Lenovo A7020a48 using Tapatalk

----------


## King Amal

> bahubali okke unnikuttan aayirunno? angamali piller vare adichit poyi


Bahubali, 2 countries, angamali nadathunnath skylark page admins aadai.. 
Pand ee page unpublish aayappo eduth koduthath Manaf aa..  Arinjoodengi veruthe dialug adikan vararuth.. 
Eni ee skylark etha nn ariyamo .. Shihasinte..  
Ee 2 countriesinte orginal oru page undyrnnu 19K likes ullath..  Ath poyi.. Ippo ullath 6 K ulla oru kunnamkulam page aa.. 
Poyi dileep fan page nadathunnavanmar paranjath nokk aa pageine patti.. 

Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk

----------


## Antonio

> Ivde fkyl vannano koratala angne parnje...chuma kidnu kurakanale ninakoke aryu...abhnycga prodcer vare bhooloka duranthm ennu megastrne vilchath okke marano...2 varshm munp ram gopal varma parnjthm orkunundvm
> 
> Sent from my SM-J730F using Tapatalk


RGV ethu film il aanu Lalettan durantham aanennu Paranjath???
AAG oru durantham aarunnenkilum pullikkaran angane paranjo??

----------


## shivankuty

> Mega starin frustration his age is 67 not 20-30
> he have taste all the success from industry
> what to worry even if he retire
> pinne frustration athu ningalk abraham just a begining
> 
> yathra peranbu mamangam raja bilal kunjachan
> 
> wait and see makkalee


Kandecha mathi...oru pathittanadyi kanni enna ozhich irkua...ini avathilaa ennu manslkyonda neritum shinkidikle kondm thallikunath

Sent from my SM-J730F using Tapatalk

----------


## HariGopal

> Bahubali, 2 countries, angamali nadathunnath skylark page admins aadai.. 
> Pand ee page unpublish aayappo eduth koduthath Manaf aa..  Arinjoodengi veruthe dialug adikan vararuth.. 
> Eni ee skylark etha nn ariyamo .. Shihasinte..  
> 
> Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk


sheri saar. kidangan brode post njanum kandirunnu

----------


## King Amal

> sheri saar. kidangan brode post njanum kandirunnu


Oh appo kandittum ivde vann onn irakki nokki alle..  😂😂
Ahh pott pott..  

Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk

----------


## Antonio

> Kandecha mathi...oru pathittanadyi kanni enna ozhich irkua...ini avathilaa ennu manslkyonda neritum shinkidikle kondm thallikunath
> 
> Sent from my SM-J730F using Tapatalk


Athaakum thallal collection il poranjittu Amritha TV aalukale kondu vannu thallikkunnath.. enthinaa bro anavashya kaaryangalilekk pokunnath...

----------


## shivankuty

> Malayala cinema il inn vare oru padom 30cr share eduthittilla.25 + ullath 2 padam aanu , pulimurukan and baahubali. aadya thall 150 kwodi mund avide polinju
> 
> iniyum 75 kodi mundulla drishyam. 16.5 cr share il 41 kwodi aanu athinte gross.
> 
> adutha thallu oppam, 12 cr share il 30 kodiyolam gross ulla padam,fans nte adutha 75 kodi thallu
> 
> munthiri valli . verum 8.9 c share il 25 cr gross koodi illatha padam . fans push 50cr. push cheyyathenu oru sthree aaya producerde thanthaykum thallakum vilicu ernakulam ulla oru pramukha lal fan
> 
> adutha thallu villlain 4.91cr day 1. 3 kodi gross koode illa
> ...


2.37 kitya masterpiecnu firsday 5.1cr
3 divsm kond 6kodi thikach kittatha masterpiece 3 days 10cr...ww 20cr gross ulla padm 40cr clubl
First day 3.5cr nedya tgf nerae 4.31cr...4 dvsm kobd 8cr nedya padm 20cr...final kerala 9.6cr share ulla padm 60,70cr...ithelam poranju fk vare thalli nanakedyth baki
Kerala 10cr share illatha abrhm wordwide 75cr....alpmnglm ulup undode

Sent from my SM-J730F using Tapatalk

----------


## King Amal

> sheri saar. kidangan brode post njanum kandirunnu


Enna ithoode kando.. 
#Raamleela #2 countries

Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk

----------


## shivankuty

> Athaakum thallal collection il poranjittu Amritha TV aalukale kondu vannu thallikkunnath.. enthinaa bro anavashya kaaryangalilekk pokunnath...


Ivde aara angotu poyath...lalne personl aayi parnja ini aeth choryan megachar aayalm thirchm paranjrkm...

Sent from my SM-J730F using Tapatalk

----------


## Veiwer11

> Kandecha mathi...oru pathittanadyi kanni enna ozhich irkua...ini avathilaa ennu manslkyonda neritum shinkidikle kondm thallikunath
> 
> Sent from my SM-J730F using Tapatalk


Oru Pathittandaayi Enthinu Kaathirukkunnu?
Manassilaayilla?

I'm Just happy with the current Success BB Abrahaam
Ini Enthu Kittiyaalum Bonus

Ikkak  oru  20Cr undo / undaakumo ennokke Chothich nadannavark nannayitt Koduthu

ini What to Prove...?

----------


## Antonio

> 2.37 kitya masterpiecnu firsday 5.1cr
> 3 divsm kond 6kodi thikach kittatha masterpiece 3 days 10cr...ww 20cr gross ulla padm 40cr clubl
> First day 3.5cr nedya tgf nerae 4.31cr...4 dvsm kobd 8cr nedya padm 20cr...final kerala 9.6cr share ulla padm 60,70cr...ithelam poranju fk vare thalli nanakedyth baki
> Kerala 10cr share illatha abrhm wordwide 75cr....alpmnglm ulup undode
> 
> Sent from my SM-J730F using Tapatalk


Kerala 10 crore share illa ennu iyalkkenna ithra urapp..enthoru confidence....

----------


## Veiwer11

> 2.37 kitya masterpiecnu firsday 5.1cr
> 3 divsm kond 6kodi thikach kittatha masterpiece 3 days 10cr...ww 20cr gross ulla padm 40cr clubl
> First day 3.5cr nedya tgf nerae 4.31cr...4 dvsm kobd 8cr nedya padm 20cr...final kerala 9.6cr share ulla padm 60,70cr...ithelam poranju fk vare thalli nanakedyth baki
> Kerala 10cr share illatha abrhm wordwide 75cr....alpmnglm ulup undode
> 
> Sent from my SM-J730F using Tapatalk


Illa Uluppilla Enthu Cheyyan Pattum

----------


## Antonio

> Ivde aara angotu poyath...lalne personl aayi parnja ini aeth choryan megachar aayalm thirchm paranjrkm...
> 
> Sent from my SM-J730F using Tapatalk


Kittiyal koduthoo..
Kittathem kodukkunna kandapole oru orma..
Athaa..
Pinne ivide nammal aaru kurachalum support cheythalum ikka n lalettan randuperkkum oru pullum sambhavikkan  ponilla

----------


## shivankuty

Neeyoke aethelm track chyuna sthalath collctn undakeetu vannu kurchal kollayrnu...ikka padathnu matram nthe track collctn ilathe...fanslm bo pwrlm lalnekal melae aanu ikka ennu parynvr ee trackd collctn varmbo nth mundathe...kotta ennu paryna calicut polum tgf abrhm okke nedyath ee bbs ennu parypdna fimsnte aduth varila...nth kond ikkaku matram trackd colctn illa???

Sent from my SM-J730F using Tapatalk

----------


## shivankuty

> Kittiyal koduthoo..
> Kittathem kodukkunna kandapole oru orma..
> Athaa..
> Pinne ivide nammal aaru kurachalum support cheythalum ikka n lalettan randuperkkum oru pullum sambhavikkan  ponilla


Samsrkmbol aa levelil smsrknm...ivde boxoff8cne kurchae parynolu...athinidaylot personl undakkan pona nthna?? Utharam muttumbozhanu palvnmrm ath chyunath

Sent from my SM-J730F using Tapatalk

----------


## Veiwer11

> Neeyoke aethelm track chyuna sthalath collctn undakeetu vannu kurchal kollayrnu...ikka padathnu matram nthe track collctn ilathe...fanslm bo pwrlm lalnekal melae aanu ikka ennu parynvr ee trackd collctn varmbo nth mundathe...kotta ennu paryna calicut polum tgf abrhm okke nedyath ee bbs ennu parypdna fimsnte aduth varila...nth kond ikkaku matram trackd colctn illa???
> 
> Sent from my SM-J730F using Tapatalk


Frustration at its Peak for Shivankutty

All Kerala Carnival 2Cr only 3rd Film to Cross out of Tracked Puli, BB2 & Abraham

----------


## Iyyer The Great

> Atha bakki ella nadnmrde fansm ikaye trollunath...ee pottakinatil irikathe purthotu irngi noku...ottumikka fans paglm ithne trolli vannitund
> 
> Sent from my SM-J730F using Tapatalk





> Enna ithoode kando.. 
> #Raamleela #2 countries
> 
> Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk





> Bahubali, 2 countries, angamali nadathunnath skylark page admins aadai.. 
> Pand ee page unpublish aayappo eduth koduthath Manaf aa..  Arinjoodengi veruthe dialug adikan vararuth.. 
> Eni ee skylark etha nn ariyamo .. Shihasinte..  
> Ee 2 countriesinte orginal oru page undyrnnu 19K likes ullath..  Ath poyi.. Ippo ullath 6 K ulla oru kunnamkulam page aa.. 
> Poyi dileep fan page nadathunnavanmar paranjath nokk aa pageine patti.. 
> 
> Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk


Ottumikka pages  :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## Veiwer11

> Atha bakki ella nadnmrde fansm ikaye trollunath...ee pottakinatil irikathe purthotu irngi noku...ottumikka fans paglm ithne trolli vannitund
> 
> Sent from my SM-J730F using Tapatalk


Nos Issues Keep Trolling...
We don't Care..

Manorama okke news ittitund poyi vayichu frustated aaku

----------


## Madhavanunni

> പാകിസ്താനിൽ ഇപ്പൊ അടുത്ത് ഒരു ഇലക്ഷൻ നടന്നു. ലോകരാജ്യങ്ങളെ ഞെട്ടിച്ച് കൊണ്ട് ഇമ്രാൻഖാൻ പ്രധാനമന്ത്രി ആവാൻ പോവുന്നു. അമേരിക്ക, ഇന്ത്യ ഉൾപ്പെടെ പല ലോകരാജ്യങ്ങളും നിരാശരും അസ്വസ്ഥരും ആണ്. അവിടത്തെ പ്രധാന പ്രതിപക്ഷം നവാസ് ഷെരീഫ്ന്റെ PML ഇത് ജനാധിപത്യ പ്രക്രിയയെ അട്ടിമറിച്ച് കൊണ്ട് നടന്ന തിരഞ്ഞെടുപ്പ് ആണ് ഞങ്ങൾ ഇത് അംഗീകരിക്കില്ല എന്ന് പറയുന്നു ! ഇങ്ങനെ അസ്വസ്ഥരായി ആരോപണങ്ങളും പ്രസ്ഥാവനകളും ഇറക്കാം എന്നല്ലാതെ വേറെ ഒന്നും ചെയ്യാനില്ല കാരണം എല്ലാരുടെയും കണ്മുന്നിൽ വെച്ച് PML,PPP ഇവർ ഒക്കെ നേരിട്ട പോലെ തന്നെയാണ് Thehreek-e-Insaf ഇലക്ഷൻ നേരിട്ടത് അത് കൊണ്ട് തന്നെ ഇമ്രാൻഖാൻ പാക്കിസ്ഥാൻ പ്രധാനമന്ത്രി ആവുക തന്നെ ചെയ്യും! 
> 
> ഇതിപ്പോ ഇവിടെ പറയാൻ കാരണം ഇന്നലെ  ഫ്ബിയിൽ കണ്ട ഒരുപാട് കരച്ചിലുകളുമായി ഇതിന് സാമ്യം തോന്നിയത് കൊണ്ട് ആണ്.  ഇന്നലെ Goodwill Entertainments Abrahaminte Santhathikal എന്ന ഫിലിമിന്റെ കളക്ഷൻ പറഞ്ഞു. ഇവർക്കൊന്നും ഇംഗ്ലീഷ് വയിച്ചാൽ മനസ്സിലാവില്ലേ...!? അതിൽ വ്യക്തമാക്കിയിട്ടുണ്ടല്ലോ 
> *// With due respect and regards to all Mammookka and Lalettan Fans, as per our Producers Association' decision (To avoid clashes between fans), we cannot disclose our exact box office collection figures in public. //
> ഇപ്പോഴും Producers Association President കംപ്ലീറ്റ് ഡ്രൈവർ ആന്റണി ചേട്ടൻ തന്നെയല്ലേ...!?*
> പിന്നെ ഇന്നലെ ഇങ്ങനെ ഫ്ബി പോസ്റ്റ് ഇട്ട് കരഞ്ഞ ഇവരൊക്കെ അച്ഛനില്ലാത്ത കുഞ്ഞുങ്ങൾ ഒന്നും അല്ലല്ലോ ഇവർക്ക് ഒക്കെ ഈ പ്രൊഡ്യൂസർസ് എന്ന സംഭവം ഉണ്ടല്ലോ... അപ്പൊ ഞാൻ വളരെ Simple ആയ ഒരു ചോദ്യം ചോദിക്ക്യാണ് ഇവർക്ക് ഇങ്ങനെ ഇവിടെ കരയുന്നതിന് പകരം Legally മൂവ് ചെയ്തൂടെ...  Atleast പ്രൊഡ്യൂസർസ് അസോസിയേഷനിൽ എങ്കിലും Clarify ചെയ്തൂടെ...!?
> 
> കൂടുതൽ ഒന്നും പറയാൻ ഇല്ല ലോകത്തെ ഏറ്റവും സഹിക്കാൻ പറ്റാത്ത ഫീലിംഗ് Frustration ആണെന്ന് ഇന്നലെ എനിക്ക് മനസ്സിലായി... 


*sambhavam sheriyanallo*

----------


## Antonio

> Samsrkmbol aa levelil smsrknm...ivde boxoff8cne kurchae parynolu...athinidaylot personl undakkan pona nthna?? Utharam muttumbozhanu palvnmrm ath chyunath
> 
> Sent from my SM-J730F using Tapatalk


Whoever be Why Taking things emotionally..
No need..
Ithaanu FB ilum You tube ilum okke therivilikkal il kalashikkunnath..
Athinte aavashyam undo??
Nammalarum avarde bodyguards alla, avarde film nte fans Alle??
Athallee vendath..
Athinte edayil jayaikkan vendi..
Aarayalum immature aanu..
67 vayassu ennu adikkadi parayunnund, aa age il nammalokke chumachum kurachum veedinte ummarathundaakum..so age vittekk..

----------


## King Amal

> Atha bakki ella nadnmrde fansm ikaye trollunath...ee pottakinatil irikathe purthotu irngi noku...ottumikka fans paglm ithne trolli vannitund
> 
> Sent from my SM-J730F using Tapatalk


Nee aayirikum potta kinattil.. 
Nadanmarde pageil koodi pinnil ninn Trollivane okke valich purath ittitt 12 manikyoor aayadai.. 

Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk

----------


## Antonio

> Nos Issues Keep Trolling...
> We don't Care..
> 
> Manorama okke news ittitund poyi vayichu frustated aaku


Lalettan n Ikka fans il ninnum split aayi mothamayaum chillarayaayum ullavaralle aliyaaa Ella fans um..alathe innale janichavarallalo majority fans um..

----------


## Veiwer11

> Lalettan n Ikka fans il ninnum split aayi mothamayaum chillarayaayum ullavaralle aliyaaa Ella fans um..alathe innale janichavarallalo majority fans um..


Actually Veruthe aan Chumma oru rasam

Ithinokke Engine Frustuated aakunnth kaanumbol oru rasam

----------


## HariGopal

> Neeyoke aethelm track chyuna sthalath collctn undakeetu vannu kurchal kollayrnu...ikka padathnu matram nthe track collctn ilathe...fanslm bo pwrlm lalnekal melae aanu ikka ennu parynvr ee trackd collctn varmbo nth mundathe...kotta ennu paryna calicut polum tgf abrhm okke nedyath ee bbs ennu parypdna fimsnte aduth varila...nth kond ikkaku matram trackd colctn illa???
> 
> Sent from my SM-J730F using Tapatalk


e ticketing vannal lalettan padangalude sakala thallum poliyum ennu dialogue adikkunna teams aanu, ippo nilavil ulla ethelum sthalathe tracked collection accept cheyyunundo? evidunnu.   :Grin:

----------


## Antonio

I am asking to prove this thing is wrong in a proper way..Producers association il publish cheyyan request koduthoode???
Antony Wil be in favour of fans always..
Any lalettan fans officially can approach him..

----------


## shivankuty

> Frustration at its Peak for Shivankutty
> 
> All Kerala Carnival 2Cr only 3rd Film to Cross out of Tracked Puli, BB2 & Abraham


Haaahaaa...ee  varshm thotta carnvl track chyn thudngytg...ramleela,mvt,aadu onnum trackyrnlaa...puli kalichpol 4screens trackyth...avde ninu around 900 shows kond pui 2cr adchu..abrhm 13 screenl...1830 shows kalichtany abrhm 2cr nedyth...double dat of wat needed for puli...ini oru bb varatee...ath track chymbo manslvm

Sent from my SM-J730F using Tapatalk

----------


## Veiwer11

> Haaahaaa...ee  varshm thotta carnvl track chyn thudngytg...ramleela,mvt,aadu onnum trackyrnlaa...puli kalichpol 4screens trackyth...avde ninu around 900 shows kond pui 2cr adchu..abrhm 13 screenl...1830 shows kalichtany abrhm 2cr nedyth...double dat of wat needed for puli...ini oru bb varatee...ath track chymbo manslvm
> 
> Sent from my SM-J730F using Tapatalk


enna  appo vaa eppo chellu

----------


## Antonio

> Haaahaaa...ee  varshm thotta carnvl track chyn thudngytg...ramleela,mvt,aadu onnum trackyrnlaa...puli kalichpol 4screens trackyth...avde ninu around 900 shows kond pui 2cr adchu..abrhm 13 screenl...1830 shows kalichtany abrhm 2cr nedyth...double dat of wat needed for puli...ini oru bb varatee...ath track chymbo manslvm
> 
> Sent from my SM-J730F using Tapatalk


Aniyaaa
Puli is 50 crore above Abraham alle..
Athu compare cheyyunnilla...

----------


## shivankuty

> Aniyaaa
> Puli is 50 crore above Abraham alle..
> Athu compare cheyyunnilla...


Drshym premam moideen 2c oppm okke onnu compre chyuu...athnte aduth varmo ithu

Sent from my SM-J730F using Tapatalk

----------


## King Amal

> Bahubali, moideen,ramleela,nivin fans club okke aettan fans aayrkm...hehee..aetho orthante fble commnt ittukond vannano polichu ennu paryne...pottakinattil kidna ingnjye thonu
> 
> Sent from my SM-J730F using Tapatalk


Arinjoodengi chilaykathe podai..  
Nee moideene vid...  Lucifer bhamdham aayirikum..  Vallom ariyanel aa oola challpamavum garbageum maatram nokki nadanna pora.. 
Aa dileep online vare post idan lal fan aaya adminod paranj avan ath paathirathri ramleela pic athil itt raavile baakki dileep admins thooki veliyil kalanjath vallom nink ariyamo..  
Appo mwon dialouge adikathe vandi vidan nokk..  


Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk

----------


## shivankuty

> Whoever be Why Taking things emotionally..
> No need..
> Ithaanu FB ilum You tube ilum okke therivilikkal il kalashikkunnath..
> Athinte aavashyam undo??
> Nammalarum avarde bodyguards alla, avarde film nte fans Alle??
> Athallee vendath..
> Athinte edayil jayaikkan vendi..
> Aarayalum immature aanu..
> 67 vayassu ennu adikkadi parayunnund, aa age il nammalokke chumachum kurachum veedinte ummarathundaakum..so age vittekk..


U see my commnts...ivde classic aanu vykthiprmyi parnj thudngyth...pinne inspctr balram...adyam avrodu paryu...

Sent from my SM-J730F using Tapatalk

----------


## shivankuty

> Arinjoodengi chilaykathe podai..  
> Nee moideene vid...  Lucifer bhamdham aayirikum..  Vallom ariyanel aa oola challpamavum garbageum maatram nokki nadanna pora.. 
> Aa dileep online vare post idan lal fan aaya adminod paranj avan ath paathirathri ramleela pic athil itt raavile baakki dileep admins thooki veliyil kalanjath vallom nink ariyamo..  
> Appo mwon dialouge adikathe vandi vidan nokk..  
> 
> 
> Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk


Appo nivinte offcl fans club???bahubi???
 Ikkaku fansne kond scrpt ezhuthikude...nalla kadhakal avnmru parnj kodkm

Sent from my SM-J730F using Tapatalk

----------


## Antonio

> Drshym premam moideen 2c oppm okke onnu compre chyuu...athnte aduth varmo ithu
> 
> Sent from my SM-J730F using Tapatalk


Carnival ee aduthaanennu paranju..appol athu paadakumallo

----------


## Antonio

> U see my commnts...ivde classic aanu vykthiprmyi parnj thudngyth...pinne inspctr balram...adyam avrodu paryu...
> 
> Sent from my SM-J730F using Tapatalk


Aarayalum ellarum ennokke njan paranjittund..vendavar vayichu sweekarichottee..Bro kku vendel u also Dnt take it...

----------


## Antonio

> Appo nivinte offcl fans club???bahubi???
>  Ikkaku fansne kond scrpt ezhuthikude...nalla kadhakal avnmru parnj kodkm
> 
> Sent from my SM-J730F using Tapatalk


Nivin fans ennath ee ikka DQ nu vendi othukkan nokki ennu paranjavar thanne aano?? Athoo vere undo???

----------


## saamy

> Onnu ponam he..
> Sensible aayi chinthichal mathi..
> 26-28 cr gross njn viswasikunnu ennu paranjal njn ikka fan fake..
> Abrahaminu 35 cr gross undennu paranjale ikka fan certificate kitathullu
> I am personally very much delighted for the sucxess of this movie..nd i am expecting a movie with exceptional movie..
> If tgf with below par reviews and abraham with  avg reviews can collect 25 cr
> 
> Drisyam level wom movie can surpass all the non pulimurukan records in the industry
> Nd mamangam will set new industry standards in south india..
> ...


Chetan ramaleela pulimurukan timil sensible ayi chinthicharuno..chetante ee paripadi btr timil thudangithanallo ath kond nanayi aryam ikka fan anenu

----------


## Antonio

Run Baby Run in Asianet Movies now..

----------


## moovybuf

pinnalla..... Abraham 2nd highest grosser....  :Clap:

----------


## shivankuty

> Carnival ee aduthaanennu paranju..appol athu paadakumallo


Kochi multi
Abrhm 1.14cr(if vanitha added 1.4cr) drshym 2.43cr moideen 2.6cr premam 2.75cr oppam 1.98cr mvt 2cr tgf 1.35cr...drshym premam without cinepols
Calicut
Abrhm 75lacs drshym1.69cr moideen 1.64cr premam 1.5cr oppm 1.11cr mvt 1.05cr tgf 72lacs
Ith randmae track chyunolu..ivde thanne diifrnce noku...

Sent from my SM-J730F using Tapatalk

----------


## Religious monk

Fbyil oke lal fans matramallalo inalathe post ine parihasikunne dileep ,pritvi ,nivin even dq fans polum kaliyakunnu 
Top 10 grooser padamundakum but common sense ullavarku manasilakkam premam,drishyam & enm range ayitu comparison polum ee padamillennu.

Tgf thallu ikka de nilanilpint prshnamanennu karutham ippol ee thallinte avishyaktha enthanavo🤔🤔


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## jackpot raja

വെറുതെ കിടന്നു അടി കൂടാതെ ടൈറ്റിൽ എഡിറ്റ് ചെയ്തേ.

Abrahaminte Santhathikal- Second highest grosser in Mollywood.

----------


## vickyfire

Enta ponno FB whatsup ejjathi trolls...enta mammookka ingakku ithinta valla aavshyavum undaairunno...42 days kondu 2nd largest collection ennokke thallan....🤣🤣🤣

Sent from my Infinix X573 using Tapatalk

----------


## Sidharthan

Pls update the tittle👏👏

Sent from my Lenovo A7020a48 using Tapatalk

----------


## vickyfire

> Fbyil oke lal fans matramallalo inalathe post ine parihasikunne dileep ,pritvi ,nivin even dq fans polum kaliyakunnu 
> Top 10 grooser padamundakum but common sense ullavarku manasilakkam premam,drishyam & enm range ayitu comparison polum ee padamillennu.
> 
> Tgf thallu ikka de nilanilpint prshnamanennu karutham ippol ee thallinte avishyaktha enthanavo🤔🤔
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Enthinu theatres nta official FB pages Vara  troll cheyyunnu🤣🙏🙏

Sent from my Infinix X573 using Tapatalk

----------


## bellari

> Enta ponno FB whatsup ejjathi trolls...enta mammookka ingakku ithinta valla aavshyavum undaairunno...42 days kondu 2nd largest collection ennokke thallan....🤣🤣🤣
> 
> Sent from my Infinix X573 using Tapatalk


Kaivittu poyi mone manorama online okke news vannu second highest filim aanu ennu ..Ini ni okke thalakuthi ninnalum alla ennu prov cheyyan pattilla kuttaa

----------


## Abin thomas

> Enta ponno FB whatsup ejjathi trolls...enta mammookka ingakku ithinta valla aavshyavum undaairunno...42 days kondu 2nd largest collection ennokke thallan....🤣🤣🤣
> 
> Sent from my Infinix X573 using Tapatalk


Mammookkaye ellarum trollum.ramaleela 80cr poster itta dileepine arum trolilla.oru casil accused aya alk kodukunna support polum mammookak illalo.ithinoke entha parayuka.ah troll cheytholu.athelum nadakate.

----------


## classic

:Band: 

2nd biggest grosser  :Clap: 

Ith vare second and third aayirunna Ramaleela & Oppam ithode third and fourth aayi  :Laughing:   :Clap:

----------


## shivankuty

> Adhyam keralam ennittu WW 
> Pinne ividathe ikka fans paranju 28cr madavankutti paranju 32cr ithonnumalla vendathu ee  32cr tracked ano ennu matram arinjal madhi. 
> Anengil athinte details.
> Allengil pinne engane
> Pinne kochi.multi itra vannu
> Clt single screen itra vannu
> Tim single screen itra  vannu
> Njan arudeyum fan alla
> Last ulla churukkam chila posts ozhichu
> ...


Enik aryavna centrsle figures njn parym...
1.kochi multi 4.31cr 
2. Calicut single 2cr
3.calicut pvs 1.35cr
4.tvm aries 2.75cr(actual iniyum koodum...karnm trackng vazhi avde full kitila..avde book chyna matre kittu ella filmnm..tota 3cr varum)
5.tvm except aries 4.5cr
6.carnival 37 dvsm kond ivde vanna update prakrm 2cr aanu...so final 3cr+ varum...ivde trackng nirthypo thalayolprmb carnvl 67 lacs gross ayrnu...avde final 1cr und...carnivali pineyum around 500+ shows kalichitund...ivdthe shows trck nkya mathi
7.ekm kavitha 2cr gross cross chythu...final aryila
8.thodupuzha ashirvad+permbvr ashrvad 17 divsm ivde track chythu...ennitu 72lacs gross vnnu...so final 1.5crnu mukalil povm...
9.tsr inox 23 dvsm track chytha fig und...ath vech 92lacs und...inoxlm counter vazhi pokunath update avthla...final appo much higher aayrkm
10. Kannur savitha 56 days share 72lacs aayrnu..so gross around 1.7cr
11.thalassery liberty 61 days share 65 lacs...so gross around 1.5cr
12.kollam centre gross 2crnu mukalil und...
13.pala 43 lacs share...gross around 1cr
14.changnsry 1.3cr gross
Ith thanne 32cr gross varum...total showsnte oru 25% ithellam koode varthe ullu
Nw u decide wats the range of puli...baki 75% varna showsl ninu ivdthe kanak vech oru 35cr matre vrtholu...hw its possible??

----------


## Tigerbasskool

> sathyam paranjaal, innale ithu kandappo vendaayirunnu ennu thonniyathaa... ippo ee potti olikkals kaanumbo, valare nannaayi ennu thonnunnu... no numbers.. 2nd highest grosser...


yes same here  :Clap: 

lets enjoy this success  :Yeye:

----------


## shivankuty

> Fbyil oke lal fans matramallalo inalathe post ine parihasikunne dileep ,pritvi ,nivin even dq fans polum kaliyakunnu 
> Top 10 grooser padamundakum but common sense ullavarku manasilakkam premam,drishyam & enm range ayitu comparison polum ee padamillennu.
> 
> Tgf thallu ikka de nilanilpint prshnamanennu karutham ippol ee thallinte avishyaktha enthanavo🤔🤔
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Nthnu fbyle pramuka ikka fans vare ingne thallamonu chidikunund like kidangan don benny

----------


## Young Mega Star

Endayalum Abrahaminte collection vannath kond kure padathinte collectio  kuranju.. 60kodi ayiruna oppam 30 ayi..45 paranja drishyam 38.88 koli ayi.. Premavum, moideenum ithvare collection enni theerthila.. Oro kuru pottal kanumbo endoru sugam  :Very Happy:

----------


## Abin thomas

> Enik aryavna centrsle figures njn parym...
> 1.kochi multi 4.31cr 
> 2. Calicut single 2cr
> 3.calicut pvs 1.35cr
> 4.tvm aries 2.75cr(actual iniyum koodum...karnm trackng vazhi avde full kitila..avde book chyna matre kittu ella filmnm..tota 3cr varum)
> 5.tvm except aries 4.5cr
> 6.carnival 37 dvsm kond ivde vanna update prakrm 2cr aanu...so final 3cr+ varum...ivde trackng nirthypo thalayolprmb carnvl 67 lacs gross ayrnu...avde final 1cr und...carnivali pineyum around 500+ shows kalichitund...ivdthe shows trck nkya mathi
> 7.ekm kavitha 2cr gross cross chythu...final aryila
> 8.thodupuzha ashirvad+permbvr ashrvad 17 divsm ivde track chythu...ennitu 72lacs gross vnnu...so final 1.5crnu mukalil povm...
> ...


Ningal entha bhai ramaleela cltn ingane theliyikathe 80cr illaennu.pavam ikka.dileepine yoke veruthe vidunnu.

----------


## shivankuty

> Enik aryavna centrsle figures njn parym...
> 1.kochi multi 4.31cr 
> 2. Calicut single 2cr
> 3.calicut pvs 1.35cr
> 4.tvm aries 2.75cr(actual iniyum koodum...karnm trackng vazhi avde full kitila..avde book chyna matre kittu ella filmnm..tota 3cr varum)
> 5.tvm except aries 4.5cr
> 6.carnival 37 dvsm kond ivde vanna update prakrm 2cr aanu...so final 3cr+ varum...ivde trackng nirthypo thalayolprmb carnvl 67 lacs gross ayrnu...avde final 1cr und...carnivali pineyum around 500+ shows kalichitund...ivdthe shows trck nkya mathi
> 7.ekm kavitha 2cr gross cross chythu...final aryila
> 8.thodupuzha ashirvad+permbvr ashrvad 17 divsm ivde track chythu...ennitu 72lacs gross vnnu...so final 1.5crnu mukalil povm...
> ...


Ithil mikka sthalathum puli centre record ittath 3rd weeknullil aanu..just imagine how its level...athneyanu ivde ullavnmrm ninglm okme kerala verum 27cr share ennu parynath...ee 14 centre nokya thanne arund 13-14cr share varum...appo ini baaki kidkna 80+ centrl ninnu only 13cr share more possible???

----------


## shivankuty

> Ningal entha bhai ramaleela cltn ingane theliyikathe 80cr illaennu.pavam ikka.dileepine yoke veruthe vidunnu.


Athnu njn dileep fan allalo

----------


## Tigerbasskool

> @Mike 
> 
> Please update the title of the thread..... Mammookka movies inu Lal fans inte certificate venam ee so called Mammookka forum ennu ullathu kashtam aanu... producer association il ulla vykthi aanu Joby and he had clearly told things...... so please update the title as second highest grossing film...


yes i agree with SachinMammookka
 @Mike pls update the title 

2nd highest grosser after puli

----------


## saamy

> Enta ponno FB whatsup ejjathi trolls...enta mammookka ingakku ithinta valla aavshyavum undaairunno...42 days kondu 2nd largest collection ennokke thallan....🤣🤣🤣
> 
> Sent from my Infinix X573 using Tapatalk


Athinu mamukka post itto mone onnu kaniche

----------


## classic

Adutha releases list kaanumpol Lal fans nte mel motham kuru potti olikkan sadhyathayund..

Peranbu (China release possible)
Yathra (Telugu)
Mamankam
Madhura raja
Unda
Bilal
Kunjachan 2

Ee padangalil chilathenkilum pala collection records um idum..

Odiyanum Lucifer um kaathaal mathiyayirunnu.. Illel Lal fans frustrations okke Ikka movie thread il theerkkunnath kaanendi varum..  :Laughing:

----------


## saamy

> Enik aryavna centrsle figures njn parym...
> 1.kochi multi 4.31cr 
> 2. Calicut single 2cr
> 3.calicut pvs 1.35cr
> 4.tvm aries 2.75cr(actual iniyum koodum...karnm trackng vazhi avde full kitila..avde book chyna matre kittu ella filmnm..tota 3cr varum)
> 5.tvm except aries 4.5cr
> 6.carnival 37 dvsm kond ivde vanna update prakrm 2cr aanu...so final 3cr+ varum...ivde trackng nirthypo thalayolprmb carnvl 67 lacs gross ayrnu...avde final 1cr und...carnivali pineyum around 500+ shows kalichitund...ivdthe shows trck nkya mathi
> 7.ekm kavitha 2cr gross cross chythu...final aryila
> 8.thodupuzha ashirvad+permbvr ashrvad 17 divsm ivde track chythu...ennitu 72lacs gross vnnu...so final 1.5crnu mukalil povm...
> ...


Ee multis aries allathe baki oke tracked allalo..athoke correct varate  :Laughing:

----------


## Antonio

Peranbu collection illa enna karachil urappalle...

----------


## shivankuty

> yes i agree with SachinMammookka
>  @Mike pls update the title 
> 
> 2nd highest grosser after puli


Yes please update title...ikka forum ennu elarkm aryvna ithnu ini nth nokan??pandu puli irangya timl frustratn moothu joppanu second fastesr 10cr (tota 10cr illa)ennu title ittavrk ithokke cheruth

----------


## saamy

Pulimurukan 150 ramaleela 80 prodcr paranjathanu sari enkil medias vanna rpt mathy enkil ith second biggest grosser atra thane  :Laughing:  ini kuru nanayit potticho..tomichan antony ee pani thudangi vechath nanayi

----------


## classic

Ee pokk kanditt angane paranj karayaan polum peranbu baakki vekkillenna thonnunne..




> Peranbu collection illa enna karachil urappalle...

----------


## Antonio

> Ee multis aries allathe baki oke tracked allalo..athoke correct varate


Athu Ikka films mathram  parayumbol..
Kavitha Apsara Abhilash Priya okke 3rd day Abraham hold over aarunnennum photos okke diff angle il eduthathanennum paranjarunnu..
Churukkathil Abraham nowhere around this ennanu theory..
By the way 10 crore polum Abraham share illa, athayath collection wise flop...
Aaadhi ethra und???

----------


## classic

Ee shivankuty pazhaya Don Mathew aano? :thnking:




> Enik aryavna centrsle figures njn parym...
> 1.kochi multi 4.31cr 
> 2. Calicut single 2cr
> 3.calicut pvs 1.35cr
> 4.tvm aries 2.75cr(actual iniyum koodum...karnm trackng vazhi avde full kitila..avde book chyna matre kittu ella filmnm..tota 3cr varum)
> 5.tvm except aries 4.5cr
> 6.carnival 37 dvsm kond ivde vanna update prakrm 2cr aanu...so final 3cr+ varum...ivde trackng nirthypo thalayolprmb carnvl 67 lacs gross ayrnu...avde final 1cr und...carnivali pineyum around 500+ shows kalichitund...ivdthe shows trck nkya mathi
> 7.ekm kavitha 2cr gross cross chythu...final aryila
> 8.thodupuzha ashirvad+permbvr ashrvad 17 divsm ivde track chythu...ennitu 72lacs gross vnnu...so final 1.5crnu mukalil povm...
> ...

----------


## Tigerbasskool

> Lalettan bros, kindly give a RTI to Income tax department to get Abraham collection when run terminates..
> N ivide vannu ellarem polichadukkoo..
> Pls..


yes athe pole ikka fans kindly give a RTI to Income tax department to get collection details for puli,drishyam,oppam,mvt,aadhi etc

----------


## Mike

To All.......

Title updated ........................

----------


## Rangeela

> Pulimurukan 150 ramaleela 80 prodcr paranjathanu sari enkil medias vanna rpt mathy enkil ith second biggest grosser atra thane  ini kuru nanayit potticho..tomichan antony ee pani thudangi vechath nanayi


 pani kku thirichu pani kittumennu aarum vijarichilla....

----------


## saamy

> Athu Ikka films mathram  parayumbol..
> Kavitha Apsara Abhilash Priya okke 3rd day Abraham hold over aarunnennum photos okke diff angle il eduthathanennum paranjarunnu..
> Churukkathil Abraham nowhere around this ennanu theory..
> By the way 10 crore polum Abraham share illa, athayath collection wise flop...
> Aaadhi ethra und???


25c illatha adhi 50c und abraham collection illatha ramaleela 80 und 11c share oppam 3rd biggest grosser anu  :Ok:

----------


## Antonio

> Pulimurukan 150 ramaleela 80 prodcr paranjathanu sari enkil medias vanna rpt mathy enkil ith second biggest grosser atra thane  ini kuru nanayit potticho..tomichan antony ee pani thudangi vechath nanayi


Joby paranjaal pattoollla...
Pinne Raju Lucifer nte parayatte appol athu ok.., TGF paranjal ayal verum Rajappan( ente words alla, so enne ban cheyyaruthee)
Ella films um Antony parayatte...athu venel nokkam, athum ikka films aanel Antony Paranjaalum ekkooollla..

----------


## Antonio

> Yes please update title...ikka forum ennu elarkm aryvna ithnu ini nth nokan??pandu puli irangya timl frustratn moothu joppanu second fastesr 10cr (tota 10cr illa)ennu title ittavrk ithokke cheruth


Ikka forum ennu aaraaa Paranjeee..
Ningalokke thanne Alle parayunnee.
Bakki Fans aarum ivide illa???

----------


## ikka

> Ivde thanne chila ika fansnu 27cr share aanu...chilarku 32cr share...pkshe actual ith randumalla...32cr share without multiplex aanu....so total kerala 80cr+ varum...ini ath potte...ivdulvr parynathnte avg aayi oru 30cr edkam...appo thanne around 67cr gross varum...uae top admits okke ippo pala pagesm purath vittrnu..with pui 342k dmits and gross 30cr+...telngu 10cr ennu avdthe trackers reprt chyunund...roi 8k shows undrnu...banglre & tamilnadu matram 4cr undrnu...so total around 6-7cr roi...us+uk+row around 4.5cr...puli tamil 3cr undrnu...so ith thanne 120cr+ varum....ithoke ikka fans angeekarkna kerala share vechtanu orknm...actual edthal inym oru 13cr varum


Baakki okke kollam, kerala not more than 65Cr gross...Please quote any ikka fan telling it's more than 80cr...

----------


## Antonio

Pulimurugan 150 aanallo..
athil ennaaa aarkka ippozhum doubt???

----------


## shivankuty

> Ee multis aries allathe baki oke tracked allalo..athoke correct varate


😂😂😂...single screen athnu evdnade track chyunath...rep vazhi kituna fig idum....pinne bms vazhi trackyth matre viswasikoluvngl angnykote...
Kochi 4.3cr aries 2.75cr carnval 3cr calicut 2cr...ith thanne 12cr varum...ithellam koode kootya around 4000 shows max kanum. Total shows 42k....athayath total showsnte 10%il ninu thanbe 12cr nedi...abrhm ee paryna centrsl ninnu 2700 shwsl ninnu nedyath 5.3cr...total shows 16000..athayath 1/6 showsl ninnu 5.3cr...ennit ivdullvr thanne parynu abrhm 30-35cr kerala gross ennoke...angne nokuanel 1/10 shows kond 12cr nedya pui total shows edkmbo 120cr kerala gross varnmlo😂😂😂

Sent from my SM-J730F using Tapatalk

----------


## Tigerbasskool

> I am asking to prove this thing is wrong in a proper way..Producers association il publish cheyyan request koduthoode???
> Antony Wil be in favour of fans always..
> Any lalettan fans officially can approach him..


athu onnum nadookillaa...angenee chodhyam cheyaan anengil matte fans kaarku pattum avasam koota thallu aavum  :Laughing:

----------


## shivankuty

> Baakki okke kollam, kerala not more than 65Cr gross...Please quote any ikka fan telling it's more than 80cr...


😂😂😂nthokke parnjalm panchayt presdnt rajiveknm

Sent from my SM-J730F using Tapatalk

----------


## shivankuty

> Baakki okke kollam, kerala not more than 65Cr gross...Please quote any ikka fan telling it's more than 80cr...


Kurch munp njn itta 12 centrle matram gross nokku...32cr+ varm...appo total edthalo

Sent from my SM-J730F using Tapatalk

----------


## Young Mega Star

2nd highest Grosser.. Producers parayuna nammalum viswasikum Babuettaa  :Drum:

----------


## shivankuty

> 25c illatha adhi 50c und abraham collection illatha ramaleela 80 und 11c share oppam 3rd biggest grosser anu


Ippo oppam 11cr share ayo?? Release timl 30cr gross aayrnu...pine 12cr share aayi...ippo 11 aayi...nale 10 9 8 angne angne

Sent from my SM-J730F using Tapatalk

----------


## Iyyer The Great

> Yes please update title...ikka forum ennu elarkm aryvna ithnu ini nth nokan??pandu puli irangya timl frustratn moothu joppanu second fastesr 10cr (tota 10cr illa)ennu title ittavrk ithokke cheruth


Enthoru rodhanam aanu ith  :Laughing: 
Visitorsinte ennathilum social media followingilum ithinte aduthu mathruforum varilla ennu ariyaam..athukondulla kurupottals.. :Ennekollu: 

Ikka forum aanenkil ivde nadakkunnath mind cheyyathirunna pore..4 per follow cheyyunna forum ithaanu ennariyaavunnakondu ivde varum..  :Laugh: 

Avasanam kandam vazhi odenda saahacharyam aavumbo 'ayyo ikka forum aane..enne kollaaan varunne...njangale lechikkaane (neerali.jpg)' ennu paranju mongum.. ithippo ethramathe thavanayaa  :Laughing:

----------


## shivankuty

> Ee shivankuty pazhaya Don Mathew aano? :thnking:


Ente ponnu mashe...njn ee forum okke account edth thudngyt oru kollame aayolu..aake account ullath ivdeym FRilm matram...

Sent from my SM-J730F using Tapatalk

----------


## classic

30cr share for Oppam  :Ennekollu:  athaayath 75 cr gross..  :Laughing: 

Ennittanu ivide vann karayunnath..




> Ippo oppam 11cr share ayo?? Release timl 30cr gross aayrnu...pine 12cr share aayi...ippo 11 aayi...nale 10 9 8 angne angne
> 
> Sent from my SM-J730F using Tapatalk

----------


## shivankuty

> To All.......
> 
> Title updated ........................


😘😘😘

Sent from my SM-J730F using Tapatalk

----------


## Antonio

> Kurch munp njn itta 12 centrle matram gross nokku...32cr+ varm...appo total edthalo
> 
> Sent from my SM-J730F using Tapatalk


Correct me If I am wrong, Ticket rates Multies n Single different Alle, so exact edukkan pattumo showcount vechu, athippo ethu film aayalum..pinne Showcount aanelum theatre capacity different aakille Singles- films ellam Oree theatres allalo...chilathokke 500-600, Chilathokke 900-1200..appol??

----------


## shivankuty

> 30cr share for Oppam  athaayath 75 cr gross.. 
> 
> Ennittanu ivide vann karayunnath..


Share ala gross....common sense illae chetta...

Sent from my SM-J730F using Tapatalk

----------


## ikka

> Kurch munp njn itta 12 centrle matram gross nokku...32cr+ varm...appo total edthalo
> 
> Sent from my SM-J730F using Tapatalk


Athu ettavum top grossing 12 centres alle...So total below 65cr... Bhai, thangal paraja pole 80cr vannitundu ennu paranja oru ikka fanine kanikkamo....Venda  @udaips adakkam ulla genuine lal fan polum parayilla, 80cr cross cheythu  from Kerala ennu!!!

----------


## Abin thomas

> Athnu njn dileep fan allalo


Ok fine.apo ramaleela second highest grosser athil prblm illa.mammootty ayale prblm ullu.ok fine.good.

----------


## classic

Thirichedhuthu.. ippo 12c share aayo? Release time 30 cr aayirunnu enn paranja kandappol athum share aanenn karuthi..

Final run nokkumpo 12c share = 30c gross thannalle varika.. appol maattamonnumillallo.. pinnenthinanu kuranju varunnu ennokke paranj mongiye?




> Share ala gross....common sense illae chetta...
> 
> Sent from my SM-J730F using Tapatalk

----------


## jithin0471

> Chetan ramaleela pulimurukan timil sensible ayi chinthicharuno..chetante ee paripadi btr timil thudangithanallo ath kond nanayi aryam ikka fan anenu


These figures are promotional only.
Puli 100 cr total business cheythitundaavum ennu hundred percent sure ...150 cr oke thallu thanne aanu aarkanu ariyathe..
Ramleela I have no idea..
All I care abt is ikka and laletan
From what I have known and gathered these are the bench mark figures
1.Pulimurigan 100 cr total business
2.Drisyam 50- 55 and premam 55-60
3.40-50 cr bracket (order in highest)
a. Aadu2
b. Ramleela
c. 2 countries
d. Enm
e. Amar Akbar antony
4. Oppam and Abraham similar range..
Abraham slightly above may be in terms of total business
Randum 40cr business touch cheythitu ennu thonunu.
Gross wise oppam marginally ahead, and share wise Abraham may surpass oppam easily..
5 below that u can add movies like
Mvt and tgf.
Similar collections and total business less than 40
May be tgf ahead aayrkum total business edukumbo..
But both less than 40cr for sure..
Mvt 50 cr oke maraka thallanu same with the case of tgf..
But tgf is above mvt for sure

----------


## shivankuty

> Correct me If I am wrong, Ticket rates Multies n Single different Alle, so exact edukkan pattumo showcount vechu, athippo ethu film aayalum..pinne Showcount aanelum theatre capacity different aakille Singles- films ellam Oree theatres allalo...chilathokke 500-600, Chilathokke 900-1200..appol??


Ivde abrhmnu mattu multies collctn ittath orkunundo...appol ivde paranjath multies ithra showsl ninnu nedythnekal koodthl collectn single screenl ninnu kitumenu...karnm multies kutti petti aanu..aa same logic ee 12cril apply chytha pui aeth range varum???


Sent from my SM-J730F using Tapatalk

----------


## Young Mega Star

Puli eth range ayaalum 2nd highest Abraham ayalo.. Ithine ipo athinr kurich tharkichit karyamundo?

----------


## jithin0471

> Ivde abrhmnu mattu multies collctn ittath orkunundo...appol ivde paranjath multies ithra showsl ninnu nedythnekal koodthl collectn single screenl ninnu kitumenu...karnm multies kutti petti aanu..aa same logic ee 12cril apply chytha pui aeth range varum???
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-J730F using Tapatalk


Thankalude abhiprayathil.
Tgf, abraham, oppam , mvt 
Ee movies inte collection ethrayaanu ?

----------


## Saathan

> To All.......
> 
> Title updated ........................


fk de credibility kalayaan ayittu  :Death: 

ivide ulla ellavarkkum ariyiallo 2nd biggest grosser allennu pinne enthinanu ithokke thread title il idunne  :Doh:

----------


## Young Mega Star

> fk de credibility kalayaan ayittu 
> 
> ivide ulla ellavarkkum ariyiallo 2nd biggest grosser allennu pinne enthinanu ithokke thread title il idunne




Producer paranja figurinekkalum authentic source vere etha ullath?

----------


## Tigerbasskool

> fk de credibility kalayaan ayittu 
> 
> ivide ulla ellavarkkum ariyiallo 2nd biggest grosser allennu pinne enthinanu ithokke thread title il idunne


producer n produer assoc ninnu aanello so its authentic enough .......angene aano alleyoo ennu theliyektte 

ellaam websites um report cheythu kazhinyu incl manorama

----------


## ikka

> fk de credibility kalayaan ayittu 
> 
> ivide ulla ellavarkkum ariyiallo 2nd biggest grosser allennu pinne enthinanu ithokke thread title il idunne


Bhai, we all take producer figures..Puli 150cr eyhiyittum illa, Ezra 50cr ethiyittum illa, Oppam 75cr ethiyittum illa...mvt 50cr ethiyittum illa...ABS did not overtake premam which is the second highest, nor did moideen....But when others tend to highlight these, it becomes a common practice to consider producers figures...It's up to producers to correct it...Similar to wiki top collectors, check that link, top 4 from mohanlal there....Every time after the corrections lal fan enter and correct it back so top 4 belong to annan....And they link the same with news article of producers to keep it that way!!!

----------


## Kattippalli Pappan

> Producer paranja figurinekkalum authentic source vere etha ullath?


PM thread title endayirunnu last

----------


## Young Mega Star

> Bhai, we all take producer figures..Puli 150cr eyhiyittum illa, Ezra 50cr ethiyittum illa, Oppam 75cr ethiyittum illa...mvt 50cr ethiyittum illa...ABS did not overtake premam which is the second highest, nor did moideen....But when others tend to highlight these, it becomes a common practice to consider producers figures...



Arod parayan? Aaru kelkan? Oppam thalli thudangiypozhe paranjatha ith ivdonum nilkila enu..Puli koodi ayapo koota thikanju.. Pinne ellam oru chadang mathram.

----------


## KOBRA

> fk de credibility kalayaan ayittu 
> 
> ivide ulla ellavarkkum ariyiallo 2nd biggest grosser allennu pinne enthinanu ithokke thread title il idunne


Oppam Puli okke thalli title change chathappole FK kku credibility poyilllairnno anna  :Laughing:

----------


## moovybuf

> Pulimurugan 150 aanallo..
> athil ennaaa aarkka ippozhum doubt???


Oru 200 ethiyenkil nannaayirunnu...namamku Abraham 150 aakaalo... avanmaaru sahakarikkum ennu karuthaam...

----------


## Tigerbasskool

> PM thread title endayirunnu last


150 cr angene entho aayirinnu

----------


## Rangeela

> Bhai, we all take producer figures..Puli 150cr eyhiyittum illa, Ezra 50cr ethiyittum illa, Oppam 75cr ethiyittum illa...mvt 50cr ethiyittum illa...ABS did not overtake premam which is the second highest, nor did moideen....But when others tend to highlight these, it becomes a common practice to consider producers figures...


 Appol fk yude credibility nerathe poyiiiii :Scare:  :Scare:  :Scare:

----------


## Tigerbasskool

> Oppam Puli okke thalli title change chathappole FK kku credibility poyilllairnno anna


alla pinne...enthinu pareyenam prithvi movies aaya ezra and moideen okee thaliypol illathaaa creidibility aanu ipol  :Laughing:

----------


## KOBRA

@ shivan Kutty, @ siddharathan etc 
Ivide kidannu kurakkunna lal fansinodu oru kaarym.
Producer association ulla anthony permbavoor enna vekthi koodi arinjukondu itta figure alle ithu.
so i it is wrong u can simply ask to anthony  :Laughing:

----------


## saamy

> Ippo oppam 11cr share ayo?? Release timl 30cr gross aayrnu...pine 12cr share aayi...ippo 11 aayi...nale 10 9 8 angne angne
> 
> Sent from my SM-J730F using Tapatalk


Kochu multi 2.8c calicut 1.36 ulla 20k run ulla bd 28c ithrem illatha 5k run kuravulla oppam 30c sari enna  :Laughing: 
Calicut:
Oppam:1.11
Bd:1.36
Ekm multi
Oppam:1.97
Bd:2.87

Us
Bd 86
Oppam 63
Uk
Bd 1.10
Oppam 75
Gcc
Oppam 11
Bd 14


Ini oppam engane bdyekal collection anenu para saho athallel mutile podi thatti pokolu...abraham 80c ennu arum parayila ningak prdcr parayuna collection vech puli 150m ramaleela 80m oke anel ivdem anganirikate..puli 150 ramaleela 80 oke athinte actors share chythathanu ivde ikka chythitila ennyt ikkaye trolluanel athangane thane irikatte..2nd biggest grosser  :Clap:

----------


## KOBRA

> alla pinne...enthinu pareyenam prithvi movies aaya ezra and moideen okee thaliypol illathaaa creidibility aanu ipol


Mamooty padam irangumbole ivante okke kuru credibility  roopathil potti purathu chadum  :Laughing:

----------


## Tigerbasskool

> Oru 200 ethiyenkil nannaayirunnu...namamku Abraham 150 aakaalo... avanmaaru sahakarikkum ennu karuthaam...


athe puli 150 anengil ...abraham pls note (2nd highest) ...apol thottu purayil so 120-130 cr 
or puli 100 cr anengil ..abrham 2nd highest ..apol thottu purayil 80 cr 
or puli 80 cr anengil abraham 2nd highest ..apol abraham 60 cr 

engene nokiyaalum puli k thottu purayil undu thaanum abraham  :Clap:  
kootiyaalum kurechaalum avirude thalyil thanne veezum....oru rakshayum illa for lal fans  :Laughing:  

joby  :salut:

----------


## Young Mega Star

Fkyude credibility kalayan analo ivda thirakk.. :Roll:

----------


## KOBRA

Joby enthalum yamandan pani anu annen fansinittu koduthathu. :Ennekollu:   :Ennekollu:  :Ennekollu:

----------


## Young Mega Star

> Joby enthalum emandan pani anu evenmarkku koduthathu.



Sathyam..Pulide collection avark thane ipo chodya chinnamayi  :Very Happy:

----------


## KOBRA

Drisaym innu etra kodi koodi  :Laughing:

----------


## moovybuf

> athe puli 150 anengil ...abraham pls note (2nd highest) ...apol thottu purayil so 120-130 cr 
> or puli 100 cr anengil ..abrham 2nd highest ..apol thottu purayil 80 cr 
> or puli 80 cr anengil abraham 2nd highest ..apol abraham 60 cr 
> 
> engene nokiyaalum puli k thottu purayil undu thaanum abraham  
> kootiyaalum kurechaalum avirude thalyil thanne veezum....oru rakshayum illa for lal fans  
> 
> joby


ee kali kalikkaan nalla rasam.. :Laughing: ... kooduthal peru pankedukkum ennaanu prathyaasha..

----------


## jackpot raja

ABS മലയാളത്തിലെ second highest collected movie  എന്ന് producer പറയുമ്പോൾ അതിന്റെ അർഥം അതിനു സാധ്യത ഉള്ള മറ്റു സിനിമകളായ Drushyam, Premam, Ramaleela, AAA, Oppam, MVT എന്നിവയുടെ കളക്ഷൻ അദ്ദേഹത്തിന് അറിയാം എന്നല്ലേ. അത് നമ്മൾ വിശ്വസിച്ചേ പറ്റൂ.

ഇല്ലെങ്കിൽ ഇതിൽ ഏതെങ്കിലും മൂവിയുടെ producer അത് ശരി അല്ല എന്ന് പറയെട്ടെ.
അത് വരെ ഇതിനെ വിശ്വാസത്തിൽ എടുക്കാനെ നിവർത്തി ഉള്ളൂ.

----------


## King Amal

Oppam kuranj 40il ethi.. 😢😢😢😢



> Drisaym innu etra kodi koodi

----------


## Religious monk

> 150 cr angene entho aayirinnu


Chumma vayil thonnune parayathe pulimurugan first 100 cr mollywd film eno mattuvarunnu first title then ? lalettan murugagarjanam? ennarunu


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## moovybuf

> Drisaym innu etra kodi koodi


kootate... Abraham enthaayalum 2nd aanu..  :Laughing:

----------


## Young Mega Star

> Drisaym innu etra kodi koodi



Ipo kuraykunatha trend.

----------


## jithin0471

> fk de credibility kalayaan ayittu 
> 
> ivide ulla ellavarkkum ariyiallo 2nd biggest grosser allennu pinne enthinanu ithokke thread title il idunne


Njn ithu paranjapo enne fake ikka fan aaki...
This forum is stooping to the levels of oolasallapam ..ivde ellarum desperate aanu they feel that ikkaku Abrahaminapuram Ulla valya hit tharan patilla ennaanu...
Puliye velluna projects aanu ipol ikkayude kittyl..

----------


## Sidharthan

> Baakki okke kollam, kerala not more than 65Cr gross...Please quote any ikka fan telling it's more than 80cr...


More than 80 cr alla..72cr paranja ikka fan unde..Madhavanunni

Sent from my Lenovo A7020a48 using Tapatalk

----------


## moovybuf

> Njn ithu paranjapo enne fake ikka fan aaki...
> This forum is stooping to the levels of oolasallapam ..ivde ellarum desperate aanu they feel that ikkaku Abrahaminapuram Ulla valya hit tharan patilla ennaanu...
> Puliye velluna projects aanu ipol ikkayude kittyl..


olakkede moody.. credibility mannaan katta...

----------


## KOBRA

> Ente ponnu mashe...njn ee forum okke account edth thudngyt oru kollame aayolu..aake account ullath ivdeym FRilm matram...
> 
> Sent from my SM-J730F using Tapatalk


Anna oru account sallapathil koodi eduthu vecho .  Daily daily puli oppam drisyam collection okke koodi kondirikkuva . ithokke ethenkkilum accountil okke kondidande  :Laughing:

----------


## Young Mega Star

> Njn ithu paranjapo enne fake ikka fan aaki...
> This forum is stooping to the levels of oolasallapam ..ivde ellarum desperate aanu they feel that ikkaku Abrahaminapuram Ulla valya hit tharan patilla ennaanu...
> Puliye velluna projects aanu ipol ikkayude kittyl..


No one is desperate to make any thing.  All posts are clearly visible to show how other movies are exxagerated in collections.. Producers claim allayiruno palarkum Maanadhandam.. Ipo athe polathe oru producer paranju Abraham 2nd highest grosser enu..  Alland Mammoottyk puliyekkal collect cheyan pattuna movies undavilenu oru ikka fanum karuthila.

----------


## KOBRA

> More than 80 cr alla..72cr paranja ikka fan unde..Madhavanunni
> 
> Sent from my Lenovo A7020a48 using Tapatalk


Avenum athu correct anu ennu paranjillalo/ parayunnu ennalle paranjollu .

----------


## Young Mega Star

> Avenum athu correct anu ennu paranjillalo/ parayunnu ennalle paranjollu .


Arenkilumoke parayunathale pullikum ariyulu.. Alland direct source from producer onumilalo..

----------


## KOBRA

> ABS മലയാളത്തിലെ second highest collected movie  എന്ന് producer പറയുമ്പോൾ അതിന്റെ അർഥം അതിനു സാധ്യത ഉള്ള മറ്റു സിനിമകളായ Drushyam, Premam, Ramaleela, AAA, Oppam, MVT എന്നിവയുടെ കളക്ഷൻ അദ്ദേഹത്തിന് അറിയാം എന്നല്ലേ. അത് നമ്മൾ വിശ്വസിച്ചേ പറ്റൂ.
> 
> ഇല്ലെങ്കിൽ ഇതിൽ ഏതെങ്കിലും മൂവിയുടെ producer അത് ശരി അല്ല എന്ന് പറയെട്ടെ.
> അത് വരെ ഇതിനെ വിശ്വാസത്തിൽ എടുക്കാനെ നിവർത്തി ഉള്ളൂ.


Producer associationum koodi arinju itta thanu so e paranja padangalude ippole parayunna collection fake anu ennullathanu vaastahvam. :Laughing:

----------


## KOBRA

> Oppam kuranj 40il ethi.. 





> Ipo kuraykunatha trend.


ini ippole angottu kurakkunnathakum trend  :Laughing:

----------


## Young Mega Star

> Producer associationum koodi arinju itta thanu so e paranja padangalude ippole parayunna collection fake anu ennullathanu vaastahvam.



Joby inganoru figure parayumbo normally producers associationil ninoe pressure varile if he is telling lies? Ath pulliye badhikile? Atho for the publicity any producer can disclose watever collection they can do for the promotional works ena reethi ano.

----------


## KOBRA

> Oppam kuranj 40il ethi.. 





> Joby inganoru figure parayumbo normally producers associationil ninoe pressure varile if he is telling lies? Ath pulliye badhikile? Atho for the publicity any producer can disclose watever collection they can do for the promotional works ena reethi ano.


Enthavayalum producer association koodi arinju kondu ittathanu. illenkkkil association marupidi parayatte

----------


## Young Mega Star

> Enthavayalum producer association koodi arinju kondu ittathanu. illenkkkil association marupidi parayatte


I dont think they will.. Enkil pala padathinteyum sathyasandhamaya report parayan avark pressure akum, which will result in affecting some lead producers  :Very Happy:

----------


## King Amal

Atha..  Associationte driver alle main..  Pulli parayatte.. 



> Enthavayalum producer association koodi arinju kondu ittathanu. illenkkkil association marupidi parayatte

----------


## Tigerbasskool

> Joby inganoru figure parayumbo normally producers associationil ninoe pressure varile if he is telling lies? Ath pulliye badhikile? Atho for the publicity any producer can disclose watever collection they can do for the promotional works ena reethi ano.


producer assciation il kanaku kodukunemello ellaverum enaal alee ethaa aanu biggest grosser in malayalam industry ennu ariyaan pattullu ..ithu producer assoc president arinyu thanne aanu joby purethu vittethu so that means nerathe parenyee movies like (premam,drishyam,oppam,ramleela ) okee fake collections aayirikenam purethu vittethu...original collections avirude(producer assc) il kayil undello ....allengil pinne matte movies nte producers vaadhikendee angene alla ennu but aarum vanilla vaadhikaan athu maathram alla avir apol genuine ayittu kanaku kanikendi verum ..income tax okee prashnam aavilleeee ini aa kanaku purethu vittal

----------


## sha



----------


## saamy

Adutha kolathode indiale etavum mikacha nadan aranenula chodyathinum utharamayikolum pavangal kuru potichote..nadakam oke pinem pinem ittu swayam poki nadakam udane ...

----------


## kannan

> ABS മലയാളത്തിലെ second highest collected movie  എന്ന് producer പറയുമ്പോൾ അതിന്റെ അർഥം അതിനു സാധ്യത ഉള്ള മറ്റു സിനിമകളായ Drushyam, Premam, Ramaleela, AAA, Oppam, MVT *എന്നിവയുടെ കളക്ഷൻ അദ്ദേഹത്തിന് അറിയാം എന്നല്ലേ. അത് നമ്മൾ വിശ്വസിച്ചേ പറ്റൂ.*
> 
> ഇല്ലെങ്കിൽ ഇതിൽ ഏതെങ്കിലും മൂവിയുടെ producer അത് ശരി അല്ല എന്ന് പറയെട്ടെ.
> അത് വരെ ഇതിനെ വിശ്വാസത്തിൽ എടുക്കാനെ നിവർത്തി ഉള്ളൂ.


Jobi . . verum puliyalla . . SIMHAM aanu SIMHAM

----------


## ikka

> More than 80 cr alla..72cr paranja ikka fan unde..Madhavanunni
> 
> Sent from my Lenovo A7020a48 using Tapatalk


He said 67cr. ennum 72 ennum parayunnavar undu ennanu paranjathu.......I said 65 cr...No way 80cr...Bhai yude abhiprayam arinjal kollam...

----------


## Saathan

> Producer paranja figurinekkalum authentic source vere etha ullath?





> Bhai, we all take producer figures..Puli 150cr eyhiyittum illa, Ezra 50cr ethiyittum illa, Oppam 75cr ethiyittum illa...mvt 50cr ethiyittum illa...ABS did not overtake premam which is the second highest, nor did moideen....But when others tend to highlight these, it becomes a common practice to consider producers figures...It's up to producers to correct it...Similar to wiki top collectors, check that link, top 4 from mohanlal there....Every time after the corrections lal fan enter and correct it back so top 4 belong to annan....And they link the same with news article of producers to keep it that way!!!


Puli 150cr Ramaleela 80cr okke producer paranjittundu athonnum fk thread title il kerittilla !!! 



> producer n produer assoc ninnu aanello so its authentic enough .......angene aano alleyoo ennu theliyektte 
> 
> ellaam websites um report cheythu kazhinyu incl manorama


producer assoc evide paranju ?




> Oppam Puli okke thalli title change chathappole FK kku credibility poyilllairnno anna


Oppam WW 40CR enna itte... Puli onnum producer parayunna polle 150cr idan poyittilla.... 



> Njn ithu paranjapo enne fake ikka fan aaki...
> This forum is stooping to the levels of oolasallapam ..ivde ellarum desperate aanu they feel that ikkaku Abrahaminapuram Ulla valya hit tharan patilla ennaanu...
> Puliye velluna projects aanu ipol ikkayude kittyl..


well said....

----------


## King Amal

Joby oru padam pidich athinte irattide iratti tirichum kitti..  2nd grosser enn oru post itt.. Manorama, mathrubhumi,  venda ella media ath news aakki..  Enitt Joby ivde rolsroyals nalla royal aayi nadakunn.. 
Kuru pottiya kure ennam fbyilum avidem okke aayi pottitirich nadakunnn..  
Enthalle... 😂😂

----------


## bellari

> These figures are promotional only.
> Puli 100 cr total business cheythitundaavum ennu hundred percent sure ...150 cr oke thallu thanne aanu aarkanu ariyathe..
> Ramleela I have no idea..
> All I care abt is ikka and laletan
> From what I have known and gathered these are the bench mark figures
> 1.Pulimurigan 100 cr total business
> 2.Drisyam 50- 55 and premam 55-60
> 3.40-50 cr bracket (order in highest)
> a. Aadu2
> ...


Ere kure angeekarikkan pattunna statement

----------


## Tigerbasskool

> Puli 150cr Ramaleela 80cr okke producer paranjittundu athonnum fk thread title il kerittilla !!! 
> 
> producer assoc evide paranju ?



as per producer association decision ennu joby fb postil parenyittu undu...athinte artham producer assc arinyu ennu aanu arthaam 


A very good evening to all our well wishers,
*With due respect and regards to all Mammookka and Lalettan Fans, as per our Producers Association' decision (To avoid clashes between fans), we cannot disclose our exact box office collection figures in* public.
Also we would like to thank each and every person who supported us to make 'Abrahamanite Santhathikal' the second highest box office grossing film after 'Pulimurugan'.
A special thanks to all the Friends, Families and Fans who have helped us to reach this milestone.
With Best Regards,
Goodwill Entertainments Team

----------


## bellari

> These figures are promotional only.
> Puli 100 cr total business cheythitundaavum ennu hundred percent sure ...150 cr oke thallu thanne aanu aarkanu ariyathe..
> Ramleela I have no idea..
> All I care abt is ikka and laletan
> From what I have known and gathered these are the bench mark figures
> 1.Pulimurigan 100 cr total business
> 2.Drisyam 50- 55 and premam 55-60
> 3.40-50 cr bracket (order in highest)
> a. Aadu2
> ...


Bhai ee paranjathokke agheekarikkam ..
But puli murugan 150 cr oppam 75 cr masterpiece 50 cr ithokke vishwasikkunna 
Huge public undu purathu avarkku mohanlal 
Filim maathram alla ikka padavum ithupole 
Collection kittum ennu public idayil talk varanam ..Athinu ithupole ulla fake collection ikka group purathu vidinnathil thettalla

----------


## AJAY

> Njn ithu paranjapo enne fake ikka fan aaki...
> This forum is stooping to the levels of oolasallapam ..ivde ellarum desperate aanu they feel that ikkaku Abrahaminapuram Ulla valya hit tharan patilla ennaanu...
> Puliye velluna projects aanu ipol ikkayude kittyl..


Oru producer aanu paranjathu 2 ND highest grosser ennu..collection onnum mention cheythillallo..producer assoction ineyum refer cheyyunnallo..?
Swabhavikamaayum jobby chayaney visasikkaney tharamullu.....
Allengil so called thallal movies.. producer association kanichirikkunna kanakkukal vyajamayirikkum...
Allengil athaayirikkum original...ividey kandathokkey thallal aayirikkum....
Ithil 2il yethenkilum oru choice aakaney vakuppullu....

----------


## AJAY

> Joby oru padam pidich athinte irattide iratti tirichum kitti..  2nd grosser enn oru post itt.. Manorama, mathrubhumi,  venda ella media ath news aakki..  Enitt Joby ivde rolsroyals nalla royal aayi nadakunn.. 
> Kuru pottiya kure ennam fbyilum avidem okke aayi pottitirich nadakunnn..  
> Enthalle... 😂😂


Athrathanney...😂😂

----------


## Antonio

> Bhai ee paranjathokke agheekarikkam ..
> But puli murugan 150 cr oppam 75 cr masterpiece 50 cr ithokke vishwasikkunna 
> Huge public undu purathu avarkku mohanlal 
> Filim maathram alla ikka padavum ithupole 
> Collection kittum ennu public idayil talk varanam ..Athinu ithupole ulla fake collection ikka group purathu vidinnathil thettalla


Ithu kurachu pilleru set n ivide nammal okke aakum ithra issue aayi discuss cheyyunnath, Public nu naalu poster with ee Kwaadikal kaanichaal Adutha film nu initial koodum..
Nallathanel Odum..
Athre ulloo
Athu orumathiri prestige issue pole mmade kayyile cash eduthu Joby poyapole bahalam..
Avide bahalam thudangiyappol ividem thodangi...
Action n Reaction..
End of the day, mmade ellardem kayyil udukkanum puthakkanum oru kodikal und..

----------


## Saathan

> as per producer association decision ennu joby fb postil parenyittu undu...athinte artham producer assc arinyu ennu aanu arthaam 
> 
> 
> A very good evening to all our well wishers,
> *With due respect and regards to all Mammookka and Lalettan Fans, as per our Producers Association' decision (To avoid clashes between fans), we cannot disclose our exact box office collection figures in* public.
> Also we would like to thank each and every person who supported us to make 'Abrahamanite Santhathikal' the second highest box office grossing film after 'Pulimurugan'.
> A special thanks to all the Friends, Families and Fans who have helped us to reach this milestone.
> With Best Regards,
> Goodwill Entertainments Team


*As per PA public ayi collection idan padillenne parayunnullu... allathe Producers Association 2nd biggest ayennu evideyum paranjilla...*

----------


## Tigerbasskool

> Kerala Producer's Association ന്റെ തലപ്പത്തു Antony Perumbavoor അല്ലേ..?? പുള്ളി തന്നെ നിർമിച്ച ദൃശ്യത്തെ അബ്രഹാം മറികടന്നു എന്നു പറയുമ്പോൾ അതു തള്ളാണേൽ, പുള്ളി കേസ് കൊടുക്കുലെ..?? 😀 
> . 
> അതും പുള്ളിടെ അസോസിയേഷന്റെ പേരിൽ അല്ലേ പോസ്റ്റിട്ടിരിക്കുന്നത്..!!!.. 
> അസോസിയേഷൻ അറിഞ്ഞു കൊണ്ട് അവരുമായി ചർച്ച ചെയ്തു ആണ് ഗുഡ്വിൽ പോസ്റ്റ്* ഇട്ടതു..😏😏


nyaayam aayee chodhyam  :Smile:

----------


## jithin0471

> Oru producer aanu paranjathu 2 ND highest grosser ennu..collection onnum mention cheythillallo..producer assoction ineyum refer cheyyunnallo..?
> Swabhavikamaayum jobby chayaney visasikkaney tharamullu.....
> Allengil so called thallal movies.. producer association kanichirikkunna kanakkukal vyajamayirikkum...
> Allengil athaayirikkum original...ividey kandathokkey thallal aayirikkum....
> Ithil 2il yethenkilum oru choice aakaney vakuppullu....


This is what constructive discussion is all about..
Adichakshepikathiruna manassinu Nandi.
Pakshe enm, Amar, drrishyam , premam pilulla moviesinte rushes nammal kandathalle bro..
From that what do u think ?

----------


## Antonio

> Joby oru padam pidich athinte irattide iratti tirichum kitti..  2nd grosser enn oru post itt.. Manorama, mathrubhumi,  venda ella media ath news aakki..  Enitt Joby ivde rolsroyals nalla royal aayi nadakunn.. 
> Kuru pottiya kure ennam fbyilum avidem okke aayi pottitirich nadakunnn..  
> Enthalle... 😂😂


Athu thanne...
Bomb ittechu Joby athe pole happy ending day..
Venel Ikkayum Anthonychayan n Tomichayan okke vilichu samasarichum kaanum..
Mmal angottum ingottum adivechu..
Ethelum fans nu  enthelum vattachelavinu kittunnundonnu enikkariyilla in both sides..still ithu mmade ego clash aayi ippo..
Mmade stars onnam sthanam ennu parayunnath mmade oru nirbandham aayippoyi...
Angottum ingottum appanum ammakkum vilikkalum theri vilikkalum enna oru aaghoshamaaa social media il.
Never ending dilemma...
Next is DQ n Pranav...

----------


## Tigerbasskool

> *As per PA public ayi collection idan padillenne parayunnullu... allathe Producers Association 2nd biggest ayennu evideyum paranjilla...*


avir discuss cheythu ennu pareyumbol collections elaam discuss cheythu kaanumelloo angene anello nammal manasalakunethu aa oru postil ninnu .....athalla avirku ethirpu undayireuengil president aayee antony joby maayi discuss cheyummaayiirnnu ee post itte shesham pinvilukumaayiirnnu athu unnum undaayilla 

enthaylum ini parenyittu karyam illa elaam kai vittu poyi,..common audience elaam 2nd highest enna vishwashichu thudengi

----------


## Antonio

> *As per PA public ayi collection idan padillenne parayunnullu... allathe Producers Association 2nd biggest ayennu evideyum paranjilla...*


Agreed..But 
Randu pravashyam same vendaa ennu vechathaakanum tharamund...

----------


## Tigerbasskool

> *As per PA public ayi collection idan padillenne parayunnullu... allathe Producers Association 2nd biggest ayennu evideyum paranjilla...*





> Kerala Producer's Association ന്റെ തലപ്പത്തു Antony Perumbavoor അല്ലേ..?? പുള്ളി തന്നെ നിർമിച്ച ദൃശ്യത്തെ അബ്രഹാം മറികടന്നു എന്നു പറയുമ്പോൾ അതു തള്ളാണേൽ, പുള്ളി കേസ് കൊടുക്കുലെ..??  
> . 
> അതും പുള്ളിടെ അസോസിയേഷന്റെ പേരിൽ അല്ലേ പോസ്റ്റിട്ടിരിക്കുന്നത്..!!!.. 
> അസോസിയേഷൻ അറിഞ്ഞു കൊണ്ട് അവരുമായി ചർച്ച ചെയ്തു ആണ് ഗുഡ്വിൽ പോസ്റ്റ്* ഇട്ടതു..


nyaayam aayee chodhyam  :Smile:

----------


## Antonio

Then Antony can very well challenge the Post..the sooner, the better..

----------


## Antonio

Appol ini oru collection figures purathu varillaaa..Appo Odiyan n Lucifer..
Mamankam n Bilal..
Okke ini mmade manakkanakk

----------


## AJAY

> This is what constructive discussion is all about..
> Adichakshepikathiruna manassinu Nandi.
> Pakshe enm, Amar, drrishyam , premam pilulla moviesinte rushes nammal kandathalle bro..
> From that what do u think ?


Ithil palathinteyum association il declared collections fake aayirikkum...cst okke varunnathinu mumbulla collections alley...?
Vayil thonniyathokke thalli marichathu ividutha fan unnikalanu avar thannney vizhungenda avasthayaayi...
Joby chayen Paranjathu counter cheyyan oru priducerum munnottu varumennu thonnunnilla...😂😂

----------


## jithin0471

> Bhai ee paranjathokke agheekarikkam ..
> But puli murugan 150 cr oppam 75 cr masterpiece 50 cr ithokke vishwasikkunna 
> Huge public undu purathu avarkku mohanlal 
> Filim maathram alla ikka padavum ithupole 
> Collection kittum ennu public idayil talk varanam ..Athinu ithupole ulla fake collection ikka group purathu vidinnathil thettalla


Agreeing to that.
But abrahm and tgf compare cheyendathu to the movies like mvt, oppam Ezra okke aanu...
Abraham stand above alll these movies..
But nowhere. Close to Drishyam , premam or Bangalore days...
Ikkde Sidel ninnu aa level movies varumbo namukum anganathe promotiona figures kodukam..for the sake of it  ithe Poole thallune negative imppact aane undakunne like this..
Drishyam premam Bangalore days levellil Ulla movie aayrnel bhai paranjathinod njn yoijikunund!!!
Even I would have participated ..
I am seriously waiting for kk2, Bilal to take part in some discussions with  some oolanmar

----------


## Tigerbasskool

> Then Antony can very well challenge the Post..the sooner, the better..


ini ippol cheyaan pokunethu ingene aakum ...challenge cheyuundengil drishyam total collection kootenam  :Laughing:  pandu 45 cr ninnu 55 cr aaki pinneedu 65 cr aaki pinne 75 aaki ini ipol 100 cr aaki yaal prashnam solved ..appol onnaam sthanam rendaam sthanavum annan nu swantham eppadi?  :Smile:

----------


## Tigerbasskool

> Appol ini oru collection figures purathu varillaaa..Appo Odiyan n Lucifer..
> Mamankam n Bilal..
> Okke ini mmade manakkanakk


angene anengil ini verunee films nte producers ingene aayirikum fb posts il

odiyan record collection and beats abraham and take the 2nd spot 
bilal verumbol ...bilal astonishing opening and record all over beats odiyan and take the 2nd spot 
randamoozham verumbol ...ranamoozham beats pulimurugan and odiyan and became the first 200 cr club movie beating all mallu movies in planet earth

ingene aavum  :Smile:

----------


## bellari

> Agreeing to that.
> But abrahm and tgf compare cheyendathu to the movies like mvt, oppam Ezra okke aanu...
> Abraham stand above alll these movies..
> But nowhere. Close to Drishyam , premam or Bangalore days...
> Ikkde Sidel ninnu aa level movies varumbo namukum anganathe promotiona figures kodukam..for the sake of it  ithe Poole thallune negative imppact aane undakunne like this..
> Drishyam premam Bangalore days levellil Ulla movie aayrnel bhai paranjathinod njn yoijikunund!!!
> Even I would have participated ..
> I am seriously waiting for kk2, Bilal to take part in some discussions with  some oolanmar


Bhai ithil paranjirikkunna premam dhrishyam 
Okke 60 cr range business eduthu ennu vijarikku ..Ennal abraham nu bhai paranjathu pole ithinekkal okke valare thazhe maathram rush vannittullu athum sammathikkunnu ..Ennal eppozhathe ticket rate difference vachu gcc nd other business ulpade abraham nu mukalil varaan pattille

----------


## bellari

> angene anengil ini verunee films nte producers ingene aayirikum fb posts il
> 
> odiyan record collection and beats abraham and take the 2nd spot 
> bilal verumbol ...bilal astonishing opening and record all over beats odiyan and take the 2nd spot 
> randamoozham verumbol ...ranamoozham beats pulimurugan and odiyan and became the first 200 cr club movie beating all mallu movies in planet earth
> 
> ingene aavum


Chettan peranb vittupoyi oru mallu act cheyunna movie alle planet record edukkan scope undu

----------


## SachinMammookka

> Agreeing to that.
> But abrahm and tgf compare cheyendathu to the movies like mvt, oppam Ezra okke aanu...
> Abraham stand above alll these movies..
> But nowhere. Close to Drishyam , premam or Bangalore days...
> Ikkde Sidel ninnu aa level movies varumbo namukum anganathe promotiona figures kodukam..for the sake of it  ithe Poole thallune negative imppact aane undakunne like this..
> Drishyam premam Bangalore days levellil Ulla movie aayrnel bhai paranjathinod njn yoijikunund!!!
> Even I would have participated ..
> I am seriously waiting for kk2, Bilal to take part in some discussions with  some oolanmar



2013 il irangiye Drishyam Abraham break cheythu 2018 il ennu paranjal valya athishayam thonnenda karyam illaa.... ivide total business aanu samsaram, every year all the prices goes high.... ticket rpice, satellite price, overseas rights, remake rights angane ellathinte rates oro year um increase aakunnunudu.... Drishyam irangiye time vittu ethrayo multiplexes vannu so how can you say that Abraham is way less than Drishyam.... footfalls nokkiyal ningal paranjathu nooruvattam sheri aanu.... angane enkil Rajamanikyam and Pazhassi Raja um kondu varendi varum....

----------


## Tigerbasskool

> 2013 il irangiye Drishyam Abraham break cheythu 2018 il ennu paranjal valya athishayam thonnenda karyam illaa.... ivide total business aanu samsaram, every year all the prices goes high.... ticket rpice, satellite price, overseas rights, remake rights angane ellathinte rates oro year um increase aakunnunudu.... Drishyam irangiye time vittu ethrayo multiplexes vannu so how can you say that Abraham is way less than Drishyam.... footfalls nokkiyal ningal paranjathu nooruvattam sheri aanu.... angane enkil Rajamanikyam and Pazhassi Raja um kondu varendi varum....


pinne alla...ithokee aarodu pareyaaan ..angerudu discuss cheythu time kaleyendaa angeru mam fan anennu swayam parenyondu nadekuvaa enaal ulllil bhangara mam hater aanu..

----------


## shivankuty

> 2013 il irangiye Drishyam Abraham break cheythu 2018 il ennu paranjal valya athishayam thonnenda karyam illaa.... ivide total business aanu samsaram, every year all the prices goes high.... ticket rpice, satellite price, overseas rights, remake rights angane ellathinte rates oro year um increase aakunnunudu.... Drishyam irangiye time vittu ethrayo multiplexes vannu so how can you say that Abraham is way less than Drishyam.... footfalls nokkiyal ningal paranjathu nooruvattam sheri aanu.... angane enkil Rajamanikyam and Pazhassi Raja um kondu varendi varum....


High rates ulla multiesl onnum abrhm drshythnte aduth vanillalo?? Cinepolis illatheyanu randum kalichath...enitum still abrham has only half of drshym
Calicutl aetvm kurch tickt rate ulla radhyl aanu drshym odyth..aanu 60-70 okkyanu ticket rate...ennitu 1.69cr nedi...athae sthanath abrhm kalichath high rates ulla apsaryl...avde 140nu mukalil alae tick rates....enitum 75lacs allae ayolu...inflation adjust chythalum drshym much better aaanu

Sent from my SM-J730F using Tapatalk

----------


## moovybuf

> Agreeing to that.
> But abrahm and tgf compare cheyendathu to the movies like mvt, oppam Ezra okke aanu...
> Abraham stand above alll these movies..
> But nowhere. Close to Drishyam , premam or Bangalore days...
> Ikkde Sidel ninnu aa level movies varumbo namukum anganathe promotiona figures kodukam..for the sake of it  ithe Poole thallune negative imppact aane undakunne like this..
> Drishyam premam Bangalore days levellil Ulla movie aayrnel bhai paranjathinod njn yoijikunund!!!
> Even I would have participated ..
> I am seriously waiting for kk2, Bilal to take part in some discussions with  some oolanmar


Ezra  :Ennekollu:

----------


## Jagmohan

ഈ വിഷയത്തിൽ വെറുതെയാണ് തർക്കം..

----------


## SachinMammookka

> High rates ulla multiesl onnum abrhm drshythnte aduth vanillalo?? Cinepolis illatheyanu randum kalichath...enitum still abrham has only half of drshym
> Calicutl aetvm kurch tickt rate ulla radhyl aanu drshym odyth..aanu 60-70 okkyanu ticket rate...ennitu 1.69cr nedi...athae sthanath abrhm kalichath high rates ulla apsaryl...avde 140nu mukalil alae tick rates....enitum 75lacs allae ayolu...inflation adjust chythalum drshym much better aaanu
> 
> Sent from my SM-J730F using Tapatalk


M cinemas, Majestic, Vanitha, Thripunithura Central okke nammal evide koottum?

----------


## HariGopal

> High rates ulla multiesl onnum abrhm drshythnte aduth vanillalo?? Cinepolis illatheyanu randum kalichath...enitum still abrham has only half of drshym
> Calicutl aetvm kurch tickt rate ulla radhyl aanu drshym odyth..aanu 60-70 okkyanu ticket rate...ennitu 1.69cr nedi...athae sthanath abrhm kalichath high rates ulla apsaryl...avde 140nu mukalil alae tick rates....enitum 75lacs allae ayolu...inflation adjust chythalum drshym much better aaanu
> 
> Sent from my SM-J730F using Tapatalk


track cheyyana sthalath drishyam aayit muttan polum vakuppilla, pinneya puli. still second highest grosser istham

----------


## sha



----------


## sha



----------


## Jagmohan

ദൃശ്യത്തിന്റെയും പ്രേമത്തിന്റെയും കളക്ഷൻ എത്രയുണ്ടെന്നു കറക്റ്റ് അറിയില്ല എനിക്ക്..പക്ഷെ ആ പടങ്ങളൊക്കെ വല്ലാത്ത ഒരു തരംഗമായിട്ടാണ് ഇത്രയും കളക്ഷൻ ഉണ്ടായതെന്ന് പറയാം..
പക്ഷെ ഇത്.......ബാക്കിയൊന്നും പറയാനില്ല...

----------


## shivankuty

> M cinemas, Majestic, Vanitha, Thripunithura Central okke nammal evide koottum?


Ithellam tracked aanu...aluva casino ulpade around 60lacs aanu vannitulath...enalm still 80 lacsnu purakilanu...aluva seenathil drshyvm kalichrnu...

Sent from my SM-J730F using Tapatalk

----------


## Rangeela

> ദൃശ്യത്തിന്റെയും പ്രേമത്തിന്റെയും കളക്ഷൻ എത്രയുണ്ടെന്നു കറക്റ്റ് അറിയില്ല എനിക്ക്..പക്ഷെ ആ പടങ്ങളൊക്കെ വല്ലാത്ത ഒരു തരംഗമായിട്ടാണ് ഇത്രയും കളക്ഷൻ ഉണ്ടായതെന്ന് പറയാം..
> പക്ഷെ ഇത്.......ബാക്കിയൊന്നും പറയാനില്ല...


 ithe tharangam oppam thinu undayirunno?

----------


## SachinMammookka

> Ithellam tracked aanu...aluva casino ulpade around 60lacs aanu vannitulath...enalm still 80 lacsnu purakilanu...aluva seenathil drshyvm kalichrnu...
> 
> Sent from my SM-J730F using Tapatalk



Vanith, M Cinemas, Central ticket rates um multis ticket rates same aanallo alle?
pinne track cheythathu aaranu ennu arinjalum kollam.....

----------


## shivankuty

> track cheyyana sthalath drishyam aayit muttan polum vakuppilla, pinneya puli. still second highest grosser istham


Athe...5 varsham kazhnjtm tkt rates okke almost double aaytm multies okke vanitum still nowhere near...

Sent from my SM-J730F using Tapatalk

----------


## SachinMammookka

annu Oppam > Drishyam aakkan upayogiche athe meter Abraham upayogichappol..... Drishyam > Oppam aayi...... enthokke kanannam..... bhagyathinu MVT parayunnillaa....

----------


## shivankuty

> Vanith, M Cinemas, Central ticket rates um multis ticket rates same aanallo alle?
> pinne track cheythathu aaranu ennu arinjalum kollam.....


Track chyunath FR aanu...avrde figure edthanu carnival 2cr okke idunath

Sent from my SM-J730F using Tapatalk

----------


## Saathan

> avir discuss cheythu ennu pareyumbol collections elaam discuss cheythu kaanumelloo angene anello nammal manasalakunethu aa oru postil ninnu .....athalla avirku ethirpu undayireuengil president aayee antony joby maayi discuss cheyummaayiirnnu ee post itte shesham pinvilukumaayiirnnu athu unnum undaayilla 
> 
> enthaylum ini parenyittu karyam illa elaam kai vittu poyi,..common audience elaam 2nd highest enna vishwashichu thudengi


collection public ayi idan padillnna rule undu avarkku.... athine kuricha parayunne... 
 last few years ayi PA collection purathu vidarilla....

----------


## jithin0471

> Bhai ithil paranjirikkunna premam dhrishyam 
> Okke 60 cr range business eduthu ennu vijarikku ..Ennal abraham nu bhai paranjathu pole ithinekkal okke valare thazhe maathram rush vannittullu athum sammathikkunnu ..Ennal eppozhathe ticket rate difference vachu gcc nd other business ulpade abraham nu mukalil varaan pattille


Athu vasthavam aakam...
When u compare again with available centre gross collection Drishyam ,premam and bd pala centres um break cheythitilla..
Be it TVM, Calicut ,ekm..
Okay athu debatable aanu..
Overseas , and ROI ee premam , Drishyam ,bd level onnum compare cheyan polum patilla 
USA collection of Abraham is close to 40 lakhs..that's ikkas highest in USA..ee moonu movies double aanenu thonunu...
Even USA figures nokiyal Abraham is below mvt..
Gcc eduthalum drisyam, premam, and bd moviesinte pathi collectione ullu..
Overseas nowhere close to these three movies..
ROI edukam 
Tamil nadu premam close to 1cr undennu thonunu...
Abraham even after 5 years 40 lakhs..
Hope ithinu constructive aaytu reply expect cheyunu..
Ningal honestly believe cheyunundo Abraham is greater than drisyam, premam and Bangalore days ?

----------


## SachinMammookka

> Track chyunath FR aanu...avrde figure edthanu carnival 2cr okke idunath
> 
> Sent from my SM-J730F using Tapatalk


athippo vellide rates pole irikkum.................

----------


## shivankuty

Kurch divsm munne ivdthe ikka fans orpad updatesnayi upayogcha page...ivar thannanu tvm multi fig, pala share okke ittath...ivar tvm multies & palayil opathinte gross abrhm break chythenu parnjpol ivde ith vechanu palarm palathum paranjtg... ini avr paryna figs noku
Atho ini ithum lal fans page aayo

Sent from my SM-J730F using Tapatalk

----------


## shivankuty

> athippo vellide rates pole irikkum.................


Veroru sthalath ninnu namk vendunna matram eduthitu bakyellam thallenu parynath sheri aaya nadapadi aano??

Sent from my SM-J730F using Tapatalk

----------


## jithin0471

> Bhai ithil paranjirikkunna premam dhrishyam 
> Okke 60 cr range business eduthu ennu vijarikku ..Ennal abraham nu bhai paranjathu pole ithinekkal okke valare thazhe maathram rush vannittullu athum sammathikkunnu ..Ennal eppozhathe ticket rate difference vachu gcc nd other business ulpade abraham nu mukalil varaan pattille


Abrahaminu advantage kirtan chance ullathu
Dubbing rights, satellite rights , territorial and ROI rights aayrkum..
Athil ee moonu movies ne kal better aayrkumennu thonunu..
Bt again total collection nowhere close to these three movies for sure .
So my question is ...ithu viswasikunavarod aanu ningal honestly believe cheyunundo abraham is greater than bd, premam and drisyam

Abraham may be greater than oppam and mvt..but Ni where close to above mentioned movies

----------


## SachinMammookka

> Veroru sthalath ninnu namk vendunna matram eduthitu bakyellam thallenu parynath sheri aaya nadapadi aano??
> 
> Sent from my SM-J730F using Tapatalk


oru sthalathu idunne figure vittu orukaranavashalum thazhe pokilla ennu namakku urappu undeel aa figure minimum bench mark aayi set cheyyam..... athil thettillaa.... same applicable for Velli

----------


## twist369

White/ Parolee okke irangi pottiyathinekkaalm naanakeddaayi Joby thalliyath kond..

2nd highest gtosser ennu..eth oolanaanaavo admin..

Oru 60cr+ okke aanel vishwasaneeyamaanu..


Ith thalli marichu..in future genuine ATBB okke undaayaalm ivante thallu kaaranam aalukal puchikkum

----------


## shivankuty

> Abrahaminu advantage kirtan chance ullathu
> Dubbing rights, satellite rights , territorial and ROI rights aayrkum..
> Athil ee moonu movies ne kal better aayrkumennu thonunu..
> Bt again total collection nowhere close to these three movies for sure .
> So my question is ...ithu viswasikunavarod aanu ningal honestly believe cheyunundo abraham is greater than bd, premam and drisyam
> 
> Abraham may be greater than oppam and mvt..but Ni where close to above mentioned movies


Drshym hav remake rights...that itself more than all of its dubbing nd overses rights....kazhnja varshvm oru chine film compnyku rights vittrnu

Sent from my SM-J730F using Tapatalk

----------


## SachinMammookka

> Athu vasthavam aakam...
> When u compare again with available centre gross collection Drishyam ,premam and bd pala centres um break cheythitilla..
> Be it TVM, Calicut ,ekm..
> Okay athu debatable aanu..
> Overseas , and ROI ee premam , Drishyam ,bd level onnum compare cheyan polum patilla 
> USA collection of Abraham is close to 40 lakhs..that's ikkas highest in USA..ee moonu movies double aanenu thonunu...
> Even USA figures nokiyal Abraham is below mvt..
> Gcc eduthalum drisyam, premam, and bd moviesinte pathi collectione ullu..
> Overseas nowhere close to these three movies..
> ...

----------


## SachinMammookka

> White/ Parolee okke irangi pottiyathinekkaalm naanakeddaayi Joby malaran thalliyath kond..
> 
> 2nd highest gtosser ennu..eth oolanaanaavo admin..
> 
> Oru 60cr+ okke aanel vishwasaneeyamaanu..
> 
> 
> Ith thalli marichu..in future genuine ATBB okke undaayaalm ivante thallu kaaranam aalukal puchikkum



Oppam and MVT kku kayyadiche athe aalukal alle.... njangalkke Pernabu aanu.....

----------


## sha



----------


## twist369

Pulimurugan-Premam-Drishyam

Genuine top 3 grossers

Abraham might be fourth..

Ramaleela/oppam/mvt/aadhi/Amar akbar okke gambeera thallum 40cr polm kadannittundaavoola..

Tgf/2countries around 40cr kitty kaanum..

----------


## ACHOOTTY

Ithenthonnithu ......innu alpam busy aarnna karanam ivide keraan pattiyilla.

Alla makkale......loka thallappanmarude okke annakkil innu immade jobychayaan poozhi mannu vaari ittu ennu kandu.

Hahahahaha. Enthayalum kidukki. Amount paranjathum illa. Ellathintem monthakku chavittiya pole aavukayum cheythu.

2 nd positiin u malsarichavar okke moottinu thee pidichu odunnu. 

Ini actual velippeduthiyaal  jobychayan 5 cr kootti idum. Hahahaha.

Kure kaalamayi thudangeettu thallappanmarude thallikettal.  Ini idu original appo jobychayanum idum.

Ennalum ente joby chayaa ingalu puli alla simham aanu simham.

Producer association collectiin idenda ennu paranjittundu ennoru jamyavum eduthu......

Nishedhikku original collection kondu vannu nishedhikku.   Kadannu varoo, kadannu varooo, prod. Association varattee. Sakala thallappanteyum troucer keeratte.

----------


## ACHOOTTY

> 25c illatha adhi 50c und abraham collection illatha ramaleela 80 und 11c share oppam 3rd biggest grosser anu


Appo koppathekkal ulla abraham nyayamayum second thanne. Appo ellam ok. Ellarum pirinju poyeen.

----------


## SachinMammookka

> Pulimurugan-Premam-Drishyam
> 
> Genuine top 3 grossers
> 
> Abraham might be fourth..
> 
> Ramaleela/oppam/mvt/aadhi/Amar akbar okke gambeera thallum 40cr polm kadannittundaavoola..
> 
> Tgf/2countries around 40cr kitty kaanum..



athu ippo alle, munpu

Puli - Oppam - Drsihyam - Premam ingane aayirunnallo..... ippol Nivin fans support kittan vendi Premem second akkan polum madiyillaa..... 

 Oppam > Drishyam ennu aa thread il thappiyal kittum annu ee calculators use cheytirunne aalukal enthe correct cheyyan ninnillaa.... 

pucham mathram paramapucham.......  Noth Korea de certificate vangittu alla America swantham sambhathika nayam prakyapikkunne.....

----------


## Rajamaanikyam

Producer purathu vidunna kanakkanallo kanakku... Same applicable for all movies including Pulimurugan, Premam, Drishyam, Oppam, Enm, Ramaleela etc.. Ee padangalude okke producer parayunna collection vishwasikkunnavar Abraham nte yum collection venamenkil vishwasikkaam... Ithellam ororutharude personal openion maathram... Jobikkillatha problem fansine undayittu oru kaaryavumilla... Kure naalaayi Malayala cinema Tamil movie formatil aanu thallunnathu... Thallinte kaaryathil aarum ottum moshavumallallo.. So athrayeyullu kaaryam..

----------


## Rajamaanikyam

> Ithenthonnithu ......innu alpam busy aarnna karanam ivide keraan pattiyilla.
> 
> Alla makkale......loka thallappanmarude okke annakkil innu immade jobychayaan poozhi mannu vaari ittu ennu kandu.
> 
> Hahahahaha. Enthayalum kidukki. Amount paranjathum illa. Ellathintem monthakku chavittiya pole aavukayum cheythu.
> 
> 2 nd positiin u malsarichavar okke moottinu thee pidichu odunnu. 
> 
> Ini actual velippeduthiyaal  jobychayan 5 cr kootti idum. Hahahaha.
> ...


Alla pinne..

----------


## bellari

> Abrahaminu advantage kirtan chance ullathu
> Dubbing rights, satellite rights , territorial and ROI rights aayrkum..
> Athil ee moonu movies ne kal better aayrkumennu thonunu..
> Bt again total collection nowhere close to these three movies for sure .
> So my question is ...ithu viswasikunavarod aanu ningal honestly believe cheyunundo abraham is greater than bd, premam and drisyam
> 
> Abraham may be greater than oppam and mvt..but Ni where close to above mentioned movies


Abraham premam dhrishyam bd ku mukalil aanu ennu naan vishwasikkunnilla ..Ennal lal camp oppam ithinte okke mukalil poyi prov cheythu commen public idayil aa same kaaryam thanne yyanu ikka camp nd fans ippol cheyyunnathu abraham oppathinte mukalil poyi 2nd spotil varuthaan athil endha thettu ..
Lal camping endhu cheyaam ikka camp cheyyan paadilla athu sheriyaano .. Already abraham keralas second biggest movie aayi in public

----------


## ACHOOTTY

> Abraham premam dhrishyam bd ku mukalil aanu ennu naan vishwasikkunnilla ..Ennal lal camp oppam ithinte okke mukalil poyi prov cheythu commen public idayil aa same kaaryam thanne yyanu ikka camp nd fans ippol cheyyunnathu abraham oppathinte mukalil poyi 2nd spotil varuthaan athil endha thettu ..
> Lal camping endhu cheyaam ikka camp cheyyan paadilla athu sheriyaano .. Already abraham keralas second biggest movie aayi in public


Valare simple.

Aa koppam thalliya anne njan paranju. Ini keeala box office oppathinu munpum seshavum aayi ariyappedum ennu. Puthiya collection calculatorum. Athu ippo anwarthamaayi.

----------


## ACHOOTTY

> Producer purathu vidunna kanakkanallo kanakku... Same applicable for all movies including Pulimurugan, Premam, Drishyam, Oppam, Enm, Ramaleela etc.. Ee padangalude okke producer parayunna collection vishwasikkunnavar Abraham nte yum collection venamenkil vishwasikkaam... Ithellam ororutharude personal openion maathram... Jobikkillatha problem fansine undayittu oru kaaryavumilla... Kure naalaayi Malayala cinema Tamil movie formatil aanu thallunnathu... Thallinte kaaryathil aarum ottum moshavumallallo.. So athrayeyullu kaaryam..


Thalli himalayam vare aakkumbo alochikkanamarnnu avante onnum tharavaattu swathalla thallal ennu.  Ini valippikkal paripaadi undu. Athum koode theatreukalil kaasu koduthu mattullorum valippeeru thudangiyaal thaane nirthikkolum aa paripaadi.

----------


## bellari

> Valare simple.
> 
> Aa koppam thalliya anne njan paranju. Ini keeala box office oppathinu munpum seshavum aayi ariyappedum ennu. Puthiya collection calculatorum. Athu ippo anwarthamaayi.


Nighal ithevide aayirunnu manushya .. Social 
Media yil avanmar pottichavunnu ..Ini peranb 
China collection eduthaal. Evanmar endhu cheyum

----------


## Thevalliparamban

> athu ippo alle, munpuPuli - Oppam - Drsihyam - Premam ingane aayirunnallo..... ippol Nivin fans support kittan vendi Premem second akkan polum madiyillaa.....  Oppam > Drishyam ennu aa thread il thappiyal kittum annu ee calculators use cheytirunne aalukal enthe correct cheyyan ninnillaa.... pucham mathram paramapucham.......  Noth Korea de certificate vangittu alla America swantham sambhathika nayam prakyapikkunne.....


haha.. Than than nirantharam cheyyunna karmangal... Duranthangalude karachil kanan bahurasam  :Very Happy:

----------


## ACHOOTTY

> Nighal ithevide aayirunnu manushya .. Social 
> Media yil avanmar pottichavunnu ..Ini peranb 
> China collection eduthaal. Evanmar endhu cheyum


Innu busy aarnnu. Jobby chayan kalakki. Collection paranjilla. Puliye thottilla,  dhrisyathe potticha 75 cr oppatheyum, 80 cr ramaleelayeyum pottichu. 

Engine undu ente budhi.

Moottinu thee pidichu parakkam pasyuvaanu, 40 parayano, 75 parayano 25 parayano ennariyathe.

----------


## ACHOOTTY

> 


Ee poster il undu ellaam.  Sakalavaneyum onnichu aaki.

----------


## Mike

I still remember ur post in OPPAM thread........

athu sathyam ayi... eni eppo oronnu vannonde erikkum...... so producers venda ennu vachalum Fans avare nirbandichu enthenkilum okke edeepikkum...... ennu ABS anel nale ODIYAN... athu kazhinju BB level varunna ethu star nte padam ayalum ithu engane thudarnnu konde erikkum....... 

ithinokke avasanam varanel online ticketing thanne saranam.... athu orikkalum nadakilla...











> Valare simple.
> 
> Aa koppam thalliya anne njan paranju. Ini keeala box office oppathinu munpum seshavum aayi ariyappedum ennu. Puthiya collection calculatorum. Athu ippo anwarthamaayi.

----------


## ACHOOTTY

> Enthayalum sakala box office collection page um nadathunnatu ethu koorakal anennu innathode ellarkum manassilayi. Ennalum ingane undo oru pottal. 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Annaa ....athu mathram alla. Kerala producer association page vare.

Ini ivattakal naale inidiyude khajanavinte page vare undaakkum. Arun jaitelyude fake name ittu.

----------


## josemon17

Oppam okke poya vazhi  :Ennekollu:

----------


## moovybuf

> White/ Parolee okke irangi pottiyathinekkaalm naanakeddaayi Joby malaran thalliyath kond..
> 
> 2nd highest gtosser ennu..eth oolanaanaavo admin..
> 
> Oru 60cr+ okke aanel vishwasaneeyamaanu..
> 
> 
> Ith thalli marichu..in future genuine ATBB okke undaayaalm ivante thallu kaaranam aalukal puchikkum


For argument sake, oru 55 Cr collect cheythennu post ittennu vekku..athu ivaru adi undaakkaathe seekarikkumaayirunno?

----------


## josemon17

Ella page nadathunath  :Ennekollu:

----------


## ACHOOTTY

> Oppam okke poya vazhi


Dhrisyathinte mukalil ketti vachathaanu. Oru mala vellappachilil oppam poyappo paavam dhrisyam.  Ithinidayil aa unakka munthiri evidaanavo?

----------


## sha

> Ella page nadathunath



kumbidiyaa kumbidi......... :Ennekollu:

----------


## ACHOOTTY

> Ella page nadathunath


Amit shah arinjaal ivare okke party il edukkum. Masa sambalavum kodukkum.

----------


## Janapriyan

> Amit shah arinjaal ivare okke party il edukkum. Masa sambalavum kodukkum.


 :Laughing:  :Laughing:

----------


## wayanadan

> Amit shah arinjaal ivare okke party il edukkum. Masa sambalavum kodukkum.


അത് പൊളിച്ച്

----------


## ABE

> Amit shah arinjaal ivare okke party il edukkum. Masa sambalavum kodukkum.


Ithu Pwolichu.
I think PM, Premam, Drishyam, BD, Moideen. ABS ennokke aayirikkum..pakshe Oppom ionnum annum innum njaan viswasichittilla.

----------


## jayan143

> This is what constructive discussion is all about..
> Adichakshepikathiruna manassinu Nandi.
> Pakshe enm, Amar, drrishyam , premam pilulla moviesinte rushes nammal kandathalle bro..
> From that what do u think ?


GCC Collections are much better for Abraham than all these movies. So Chance is there.

----------


## Saathan

> White/ Parolee okke irangi pottiyathinekkaalm naanakeddaayi Joby thalliyath kond..
> 
> 2nd highest gtosser ennu..eth oolanaanaavo admin..
> 
> Oru 60cr+ okke aanel vishwasaneeyamaanu..
> 
> 
> Ith thalli marichu..in future genuine ATBB okke undaayaalm ivante thallu kaaranam aalukal puchikkum


oru avishavum illatha thallal ayi poyi... initial stage il okke anel kuzhappam illayirunnu.... ithu  :Doh:

----------


## Young Mega Star

Final conclusion is like : Till July 28, 2018 for many Oppam was the 2nd highest grosser of Mollywood.. Abraham endayalum Oppathinekkal collect cheythu ena sthithik ith thane anu as per logic 2nd biggest grosser.. 

Ini ake ulloru vazhi endenal Oppam collection 30cr thazhe akanam..Ath ithra naalum sammathikatha palarum venel accept cheythu tharum..Kaaranam Ikka films box officil top positionsil undenkil avark kidanuragan pattilalo  :Cheerleader:

----------


## classic

Athinu bro, Premam, ENM, AAA & Drishyam aayirunnilla Anthony Collection Bureau (ACB) prakaram randum moonnum sthaanath..

Actually BO status ingane aayirunnu..

PM
Premam
Drishyam
BD
ENM

Ennal ACB aadyam release kazhinj oru varsham kazhinj veendum collection thalli Drishyathine Premathinte mukalil kadathi..  :Biggrin: 

Pinne Oppathine 75 kwadi aakki Drishyathinte mukalilum. Appol Mulakupadam vann Ramaleela kk 
80c paranj Oppathinu mukalil ketti.. Thangalude swantham PM nte producer aayath kond Aasthana kanakkuppillamar aarum chodyam cheyyan poyilla..  :Laughing: 

Avasaanam Abraham Oppam & Ramaleela overtake cheythu.. Appol enthayi Abraham chuluvil  :2nd:  aayi.. athaa ivide ippo sambhavichath  :Hoennekollu: 




> This is what constructive discussion is all about..
> Adichakshepikathiruna manassinu Nandi.
> Pakshe enm, Amar, drrishyam , premam pilulla moviesinte rushes nammal kandathalle bro..
> From that what do u think ?

----------


## classic

Thallal okke aavashyam ullathum aavashyam illathathum enn rand tharathil undenn ippozha manassilaye  :Laughing: 

Oppam 75 kwaadi thalli  :2nd:  ethicha thallal aavashyathinulla thallal..

Abraham Oppathekkal collection kooduthal nedi
Anthony Collection Bureau  :2nd:  aayath nokki Malayathile  :2nd:  enn thalliyal anavashyamaya thllal..

 :Hoennekollu: 

ThalLal okke chilarude mathram kuthaka alla enn bodhyayille..




> oru avishavum illatha thallal ayi poyi... initial stage il okke anel kuzhappam illayirunnu.... ithu

----------


## Kaliyarmadam Giri

Drshyam premam okke vere level ayirunnu.
But Oppathe  75cr thallikayattiyadu pani kittiyathu.
Sharikkumulla Thallal thudangiyadu avide ninnanu.

----------


## Saathan

> Thallal okke aavashyam ullathum aavashyam illathathum enn rand tharathil undenn ippozha manassilaye 
> 
> Oppam 75 kwaadi thalli  ethicha thallal aavashyathinulla thallal..
> 
> Abraham Oppathekkal collection kooduthal nedi
> Anthony Collection Bureau  aayath nokki Malayathile  enn thallal anavashyamaya thllal..
> 
> 
> ThalLal okke chilarude mathram kuthaka alla enn bodhyayille..


initial stage il promotionu vendi thallallo... athinu oru reason undu... ithu padam full run kazhinju ikka fans ne naanam keduthan ayittu post cheythu....

----------


## Kaliyarmadam Giri

> Dhrisyathinte mukalil ketti vachathaanu. Oru mala vellappachilil oppam poyappo paavam dhrisyam.  Ithinidayil aa unakka munthiri evidaanavo?


Full  comedyanallo .........

----------


## HariGopal

> Aa athu thanne nallathu 
> 
> Munthiri Valli enna BByude multi collection marikadakkatha 2nd highest grosser AS.
> 
> Jacob enna superhit padathinte multi collection marikadakkatha IH Drishyam.
> 
> Compliments aayi.


5 kollam munne irangiya drishyavum aayi compare cheyyan swantham starinu padam illathath kond jacob, premam, bd okke parayendi varunna aa avastha. swabhavikam...

double compliments

----------


## classic

Oppam > Drishyam enn ningal paranju..

Ippo Abraham > Oppam aayi..

Appol Abraham > Drishyam aavoole? Le?  :Laughing: 

Lal to Anthony: Ente idea aayippoyi..




> 5 kollam munne irangiya drishyavum aayi compare cheyyan swantham starinu padam illathath kond jacob, premam, bd okke parayendi varunna aa avastha. swabhavikam...
> 
> double compliments

----------


## Iyyer The Great

> 5 kollam munne irangiya drishyavum aayi compare cheyyan swantham starinu padam illathath kond jacob, premam, bd okke parayendi varunna aa avastha. swabhavikam...
> 
> double compliments


Comparison kondu vannath njan aano..multiyil athra vannu so ithraye varuu ennulla assumptions okke ningade alle..athe logic baakiyidathum apply cheyyane paranjullu  :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## Iyyer The Great

> Oppam > Drishyam enn ningal paranju..
> 
> Ippo Abraham > Oppam aayi..
> 
> Appol Abraham > Drishyam aavoole? Le? 
> 
> Lal to Anthony: Ente idea aayippoyi..


 :Laugh:   :Laugh:

----------


## HariGopal

> Oppam > Drishyam enn ningal paranju..
> 
> Ippo Abraham > Oppam aayi..
> 
> Appol Abraham > Drishyam aavoole? Le? 
> 
> Lal to Anthony: Ente idea aayippoyi..



bhesh. angane paranjath onnu kanikkamo? 

oppam bhooloka thallal aanennu nammal pande paranjathanu, innevare oppam premam / drishyam ithinekkal collect cheythenu njan evideyum paranjittilla, angane paranja postinu kayyadichittum illa. oppam oru saada blockbuster allenkil megahit athinu mukalil oru thengayum illa. pinne bakki ullavar paranjathinu njan utharavaditham elkkano, soukaryam illa .  :Very Happy: 

aadyam evide enikum adyathe pathil enkilum ethunna oru padam varatte, annu second alla top grosser anennu thanne parayam.  :Love:

----------


## HariGopal

> Comparison kondu vannath njan aano..multiyil athra vannu so ithraye varuu ennulla assumptions okke ningade alle..athe logic baakiyidathum apply cheyyane paranjullu


oru second highest grosser adyathe 5, 10 potte 20 nte ullil enkilum varanam ennu agrahikkunath oru thettano ? 

good night

----------


## Mr Pokkiri

> oru second highest grosser adyathe 5, 10 potte 20 nte ullil enkilum varanam ennu agrahikkunath oru thettano ? 
> 
> good night


Thettonum illadey nee chumma agrahicho

----------


## HariGopal

> Thettonum illadey nee chumma agrahicho


njan agrahichal mathram porallo, athinte parisarath enkilum varande  :Weeping:

----------


## Iyyer The Great

> oru second highest grosser adyathe 5, 10 potte 20 nte ullil enkilum varanam ennu agrahikkunath oru thettano ? 
> 
> good night


Thettaanu...
Cinepolis illatha samayathu..
Untracked multiplexes aaya Central, Vanitha, Vineetha, Majestic il okke record shows kalicha padathinu..
Ithonnum aa listile mikka padangalkkum illa ennathaanu sathyam ennirikke..
Athil kadichu thoongunnath thettaanu..
Good night..

----------


## wayanadan

*chori theeranalillallo karthaave*

----------


## Deewana

> oru second highest grosser adyathe 5, 10 potte 20 nte ullil enkilum varanam ennu agrahikkunath oru thettano ? 
> 
> good night


Adyam Abraham EKM Multi yil ethra shows kalichu enn nokkuuuu !!!!!! 

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk

----------


## Deewana

> Thettaanu...
> Cinepolis illatha samayathu..
> Untracked multiplexes aaya Central, Vanitha, Vineetha, Majestic il okke record shows kalicha padathinu..
> Ithonnum aa listile mikka padangalkkum illa ennathaanu sathyam ennirikke..
> Athil kadichu thoongunnath thettaanu..
> Good night..


Allaaand pinne...... 

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk

----------


## Deewana

> njan agrahichal mathram porallo, athinte parisarath enkilum varande


Ninte logic vech ennal namukk Carnival compare cheyyam  :Gathering: 

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk

----------


## jimmy

> initial stage il promotionu vendi thallallo... athinu oru reason undu... ithu padam full run kazhinju ikka fans ne naanam keduthan ayittu post cheythu....


athengine sariyakum sathan, premam drisyam record pottichappol anthony drisyam athinum mukalil kayati athum oru varsham kazhinju., abs 42 days alle ayullu, pinne oppam irangiyappol drisyam thinu mukalil kayatti, 75 crore ennittu, enm athinum mukalil annennum parayunnu koode ezra okkeyundennum pinneedu, ramaleela 80 crores il ethichu, ithokke aa movies release cheythu ethryo nalukkal kazhinjanu. ithonnum ningal entha kanathathu athe njangal chodikkunnullu, abs nu munne thallyavarku kuzhappamilla, lal num, dileep num, prithwi, onnum nanakedillayirunno ivarude ellam movies nte collection chumma daily enna reethyil thalliyappol
enthayalum oppam aayrunnu second place ithuvare pm kazhinju, enthayalum rationale ayi chinthikkunnavarkku abs collection enthayalum oppam ne kkal kooduthal ondu to me abs is second,third or fourth ennathu oru prasnamalla, available collection data vechu abs 50 crores kurayathe business nadathiyittundu.. athumathi. 
enikku yojikkan kazhiyathathu, mammootty films karyam varumbol mathram entah palarkkum nanakedu  varunnathu, mattullavarude karyathil athillathathu enhtukondu

----------


## saamy

> Ezra


Ikka fan anu visvasichonam keto  :Laughing:

----------


## saamy

> bhesh. angane paranjath onnu kanikkamo? 
> 
> oppam bhooloka thallal aanennu nammal pande paranjathanu, innevare oppam premam / drishyam ithinekkal collect cheythenu njan evideyum paranjittilla, angane paranja postinu kayyadichittum illa. oppam oru saada blockbuster allenkil megahit athinu mukalil oru thengayum illa. pinne bakki ullavar paranjathinu njan utharavaditham elkkano, soukaryam illa . 
> 
> aadyam evide enikum adyathe pathil enkilum ethunna oru padam varatte, annu second alla top grosser anennu thanne parayam.


Ennu paranjenanu paranjath innale trollya pages noku und collection abve premam..enm abve premam..oru abraham vannapol oppam thallalayi premam munpil keri  :Laughing:  ippolum kerala grosse idu worldwide gross ittal premam rb anenu samathikendi verum  :Ennekollu:

----------


## saamy

> Ithu Pwolichu.
> I think PM, Premam, Drishyam, BD, Moideen. ABS ennokke aayirikkum..pakshe Oppom ionnum annum innum njaan viswasichittilla.


Pm premam drishyam moideen bd 2c amar akbar abraham oppam ramaleela inganakum  orgnl..adyam oppam thalli 2mathaki pinne ramaleela thalli 2mathaki ramaleela marikadanapol abraham 2mathayi athre sambhavicholu  :Ennekollu:  ivamar kuzhicha kuzhyil ivamar thane veenu..iniyum thallanam odiyanoke mamankam bilal oke veran kidapund  :Laughing:

----------


## udaips

> Athu ettavum top grossing 12 centres alle...So total below 65cr... Bhai, thangal paraja pole 80cr vannitundu ennu paranja oru ikka fanine kanikkamo....Venda  @udaips adakkam ulla genuine lal fan polum parayilla, 80cr cross cheythu  from Kerala ennu!!!


Njan 80 parayilla... pakshe 75 parayum.. All India around 85.. Abraham Kerala gross paranjal ithinulla justification aakumennu karuthunnu... :Very Happy:  pinne GCC koode arinjirunnenkil kooduthal clarity aakum.. :Very Happy:

----------


## Saathan

> athengine sariyakum sathan, premam drisyam record pottichappol anthony drisyam athinum mukalil kayati athum oru varsham kazhinju., abs 42 days alle ayullu, pinne oppam irangiyappol drisyam thinu mukalil kayatti, 75 crore ennittu, enm athinum mukalil annennum parayunnu koode ezra okkeyundennum pinneedu, ramaleela 80 crores il ethichu, ithokke aa movies release cheythu ethryo nalukkal kazhinjanu. ithonnum ningal entha kanathathu athe njangal chodikkunnullu, abs nu munne thallyavarku kuzhappamilla, lal num, dileep num, prithwi, onnum nanakedillayirunno ivarude ellam movies nte collection chumma daily enna reethyil thalliyappol
> enthayalum oppam aayrunnu second place ithuvare pm kazhinju, enthayalum rationale ayi chinthikkunnavarkku abs collection enthayalum oppam ne kkal kooduthal ondu to me abs is second,third or fourth ennathu oru prasnamalla, available collection data vechu abs 50 crores kurayathe business nadathiyittundu.. athumathi. 
> enikku yojikkan kazhiyathathu, mammootty films karyam varumbol mathram entah palarkkum nanakedu  varunnathu, mattullavarude karyathil athillathathu enhtukondu


ABS producer polle ee padangalude producers onnum oru statement polle paranjittilla... 
Tomachan ittittundu pakshe athu oru publicity ku vendiyanennu bhodham ullavarkku ariyam... 
malayalam cinema collection close ayi follow cheyunnavar aarum puli 150cr ramaleela 80cr ennonnum paranju nadakarilla... 
fk il ulla lal fans arelum parnjittundo puli 150cr undennu... dileep fans arelum parayunnnundo ramaleela 80cr ayennu?
ee padangalude thread title angane ittittum illa... ivide pakshe angane alla... 
100% urappanu ABS 2nd biggest ayittillennu ennittum athu thread title il ittu fk de credibility kalayan...

----------


## saamy

> ABS producer polle ee padangalude producers onnum oru statement polle paranjittilla... 
> Tomachan ittittundu pakshe athu oru publicity ku vendiyanennu bhodham ullavarkku ariyam... 
> malayalam cinema collection close ayi follow cheyunnavar aarum puli 150cr ramaleela 80cr ennonnum paranju nadakarilla... 
> fk il ulla lal fans arelum parnjittundo puli 150cr undennu... dileep fans arelum parayunnnundo ramaleela 80cr ayennu?
> ee padangalude thread title angane ittittum illa... ivide pakshe angane alla... 
> 100% urappanu ABS 2nd biggest ayittillennu ennittum athu thread title il ittu fk de credibility kalayan...


Poyi ennu ninte moideen thrd title nokitu poru...

----------


## KOBRA

> oru avishavum illatha thallal ayi poyi... initial stage il okke anel kuzhappam illayirunnu.... ithu


Aru paranju Oru avisyvum I'll ennu.
Itryum nal number four kidanna premam no2 ayi
Oppatinte collection kuthne kuranju sharemarket pole.
Facebookil pala tallal pge kaludeyum  uravidam arenuu manassilakka pati
Pinne thallu ennathu. ChilRude matram kuthaka anennu telinju.
Itokke pore

----------


## Antonio

> ABS producer polle ee padangalude producers onnum oru statement polle paranjittilla... 
> Tomachan ittittundu pakshe athu oru publicity ku vendiyanennu bhodham ullavarkku ariyam... 
> malayalam cinema collection close ayi follow cheyunnavar aarum puli 150cr ramaleela 80cr ennonnum paranju nadakarilla... 
> fk il ulla lal fans arelum parnjittundo puli 150cr undennu... dileep fans arelum parayunnnundo ramaleela 80cr ayennu?
> ee padangalude thread title angane ittittum illa... ivide pakshe angane alla... 
> 100% urappanu ABS 2nd biggest ayittillennu ennittum athu thread title il ittu fk de credibility kalayan...


Pulimurugan 120 vare innale oru Laletan fan paranjittund..
Pinnee ethrayo kwaadikal koode kaanum ennu...
Ramaleela paranjo ennariyilla...
Abraham 6th day, athayath first Friday muthal breakeven aayi ennu film field nalla close relation Ulla oraal paranjirunnu.. he is close to Joby, Antony , n even many others..
Still 42 days aayittum aa padathinu 10 Crore polum share illa ennu ivide innale Vanni paranju..
Lalettan fans are busy with reducing the collection of ikka films since Neerali was disaster n Odiyan is yet to come..
Pulimurugan already aakashathu kayatti vechathu kond, ini athine kurich tension illa..
Abraham ithaanu parayunnathenkil ithinte pakuthi polum aalu keraatha Aadhi okke BB aayi paranju nadakkunna logic??

----------


## Veiwer11

> ABS producer polle ee padangalude producers onnum oru statement polle paranjittilla... 
> Tomachan ittittundu pakshe athu oru publicity ku vendiyanennu bhodham ullavarkku ariyam... 
> malayalam cinema collection close ayi follow cheyunnavar aarum puli 150cr ramaleela 80cr ennonnum paranju nadakarilla... 
> fk il ulla lal fans arelum parnjittundo puli 150cr undennu... dileep fans arelum parayunnnundo ramaleela 80cr ayennu?
> ee padangalude thread title angane ittittum illa... ivide pakshe angane alla... 
> 100% urappanu ABS 2nd biggest ayittillennu ennittum athu thread title il ittu fk de credibility kalayan...


Tomichan Ittal Publicity 
Joby ittal Thallal credibility
Title 50ce Itta mathi ennayirunnu Aadhyam Njan Paranjath

Ippo Stand Matti EE title mathi atleast for sometime
Choriyunnavark Choriyatte

----------


## Veiwer11

> initial stage il promotionu vendi thallallo... athinu oru reason undu... ithu padam full run kazhinju ikka fans ne naanam keduthan ayittu post cheythu....


Padam 150 Days poster Koode aan 150Cr vannath Atin Shesham Enth collection varaan aan

Abraham B&C to be released
Targetting onam Vacation So Promo aan

----------


## Kaliyarmadam Giri

> initial stage il promotionu vendi thallallo... athinu oru reason undu... ithu padam full run kazhinju ikka fans ne naanam keduthan ayittu post cheythu....


150days official posteril  150cr thalliyadano initial stage promotion ??? .

----------


## King Amal

> 150days official posteril  150cr thalliyadano initial stage promotion ??? .


😶

Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk

----------


## Rangeela

> Padam 150 Days poster Koode aan 150Cr vannath Atin Shesham Enth collection varaan aan
> 
> Abraham B&C to be released
> Targetting onam Vacation So Promo aan


 Athe Onam vacation B, C nalla collection edukkum, EE promotion koodi akumbol.....

----------


## twist369

Jobyk eni enthaa cheyyaan pattuva enn vechaal ee Friday at least oru 25-30 theatrel with 4 shws come back nadathanam..(kinavally/sharat theatres okke coolaayit kittum)..
Ennit coming Saturday/Sunday 50 days celebration with fans show oru 20 theatrel nadathanam(fans vayi free tickets kodukkaam)
Weekly 150 shows..onam vare oru 20 theatrel pidich nirthukayum cheyyanam..

Kerala run alone 20k shws kittanam..

Appol pinne oruthanam mindukayilla

----------


## ikka

Now should release in KSA and get another 10Cr + from there...

----------


## Veiwer11

> Now should release in KSA and get another 10Cr + from there...


KSA Release Undo?

----------


## KOBRA

> Pm premam drishyam moideen bd 2c amar akbar abraham oppam ramaleela inganakum  orgnl..adyam oppam thalli 2mathaki pinne ramaleela thalli 2mathaki ramaleela marikadanapol abraham 2mathayi athre sambhavicholu  ivamar kuzhicha kuzhyil ivamar thane veenu..iniyum thallanam odiyanoke mamankam bilal oke veran kidapund


Avenmaru thallatte .  Namukku joby ippole  itta pole kaacham .  :Laughing:

----------


## kannan

> Now should release in KSA and get another 10Cr + from there...


Rls cheythaal numma pokum sure. . .   :Njanaaramon:

----------


## Lakkooran

> Rls cheythaal numma pokum sure. . .


Iyal vyajante aal alledo

----------


## ACHOOTTY

> athengine sariyakum sathan, premam drisyam record pottichappol anthony drisyam athinum mukalil kayati athum oru varsham kazhinju., abs 42 days alle ayullu, pinne oppam irangiyappol drisyam thinu mukalil kayatti, 75 crore ennittu, enm athinum mukalil annennum parayunnu koode ezra okkeyundennum pinneedu, ramaleela 80 crores il ethichu, ithokke aa movies release cheythu ethryo nalukkal kazhinjanu. ithonnum ningal entha kanathathu athe njangal chodikkunnullu, abs nu munne thallyavarku kuzhappamilla, lal num, dileep num, prithwi, onnum nanakedillayirunno ivarude ellam movies nte collection chumma daily enna reethyil thalliyappol
> enthayalum oppam aayrunnu second place ithuvare pm kazhinju, enthayalum rationale ayi chinthikkunnavarkku abs collection enthayalum oppam ne kkal kooduthal ondu to me abs is second,third or fourth ennathu oru prasnamalla, available collection data vechu abs 50 crores kurayathe business nadathiyittundu.. athumathi. 
> enikku yojikkan kazhiyathathu, mammootty films karyam varumbol mathram entah palarkkum nanakedu  varunnathu, mattullavarude karyathil athillathathu enhtukondu


Athanginayaa thallal thozhilaayi nadathikondirikkunna aalukalkkidayil puthiya aale kettan vishamam.

Thallalinu ennittu oru  manyatha cert.

Padam odumbo thallanam athre?

Premam okke vannu andakadaha collection nedi munnerumbo 1 varsham munpilathe 37 cr dhrisyam 45 vare ethichu. Oduvil premam 40/41 aayappo dhrisyam 42 il ethi.  Ee 42 aanu koppam pottichathu. Appo oppathekkal collection ulla ABS nyayamayym 2 nd.

Pinnedu moitheen vannappo pathukke chila udaipukal athine 2nd aaki. Enthinannu vachaal premam first allayirunnu ennu sthapikkaan.  Dhaa athe udaipukal ippo premam ww okke 2nd aanathre. Athu puli 1st aayappo. Appo puli varunnavare ethaarnnu top. Premam ennu manassilayille.

Athayathu swantham starinu saukaryam anusarichu eppo engineyum thalli malarthuka. Mattullavan athu cheythaal vesya yude charithra prasangavum aayi varum. Loka udaipukal.

Jobbi kidukki.  Sakala ennathintem annakkil koduthu athum without mention collection.

----------


## KOBRA

> Athanginayaa thallal thozhilaayi nadathikondirikkunna aalukalkkidayil puthiya aale kettan vishamam.
> 
> Thallalinu ennittu oru  manyatha cert.
> 
> Padam odumbo thallanam athre?
> 
> Premam okke vannu andakadaha collection nedi munnerumbo 1 varsham munpilathe 37 cr dhrisyam 45 vare ethichu. Oduvil premam 40/41 aayappo dhrisyam 42 il ethi.  Ee 42 aanu koppam pottichathu. Appo oppathekkal collection ulla ABS nyayamayym 2 nd.
> 
> Pinnedu moitheen vannappo pathukke chila udaipukal athine 2nd aaki. Enthinannu vachaal premam first allayirunnu ennu sthapikkaan.  Dhaa athe udaipukal ippo premam ww okke 2nd aanathre. Athu puli 1st aayappo. Appo puli varunnavare ethaarnnu top. Premam ennu manassilayille.
> ...


Athanu jobby massssssssssssssss  :Laughing:

----------


## ACHOOTTY

> Ennu paranjenanu paranjath innale trollya pages noku und collection abve premam..enm abve premam..oru abraham vannapol oppam thallalayi premam munpil keri  ippolum kerala grosse idu worldwide gross ittal premam rb anenu samathikendi verum


Motham kayyil ninnu poyi.

Athinte krimi kadi aanu.

Premam ippo RB aayi. Puli varunna vare. So fk paranjathu perfect.

Pinne udaipu undakki moitheen premathe pottichu ennu paranju vere forum thudangiyavante thanne annakilum joby koduthu.  Ippo moitheen okke kanakku vachu oppathinum pinnale aayi. Hahahaha. Pinne aano premam. Avidem fk perfect.

Pinne loka thallukal aaya oppam and munthiri. Oppam 75 il ninnu ippo ethandu 40 cr aayi WW karanam bench markku abraham aanu. So oppam 50 ittal ABS 55 aavum. Hahahaha.  Swayam kuzhicha kuzhiyil veenu. Ivide veendum fk paranju oppam okke entharnnu exactly ennu prove aayi.

Ee mannolippil ettavum valiya ozhukku undayathu onakka munthirikkanu.  Chithrathile illa. 8.5 cr share aanathre. Hahahaha.

Angine ottayadikku jobby kerala box office ine vrithi aakki koduthu.

----------


## Superstarakshay

> Adutha releases list kaanumpol Lal fans nte mel motham kuru potti olikkan sadhyathayund..Peranbu (China release possible)Yathra (Telugu)MamankamMadhura rajaUndaBilalKunjachan 2Ee padangalil chilathenkilum pala collection records um idum..Odiyanum Lucifer um kaathaal mathiyayirunnu.. Illel Lal fans frustrations okke Ikka movie thread il theerkkunnath kaanendi varum..


Ayyo pedi avunnu....peranbu chinayio okke release aayi dangaline okke vettichu 2500 Kodi vaarumallo ente daivame!!! Nalla anthassulla industry hitum oru kidu atbbum ulla lalettanano...thalli thalli..malarthunna ikkaye pedikandath?? Kooduthal parayaunilla....enthayalum avaaana kalath ikkaye Peru kalayan ellarumkoode kinanju parisramikunund...namovakam

----------


## classic

Chilar undallo.. aarelum seat kaath nikkumpo pidich vech vere nalla seat kittiyal athozhinj kodukkunnavar.. Ath poleyanu Lal fans..

Premam Drishyathe thakarthappol avar sammathichilla.. Premam second aanenn paranju..

Oduvil PM IH aayi Abraham ATBB aayappol Ivar Drishyam moonnamathakki Premathinu second koduthu..

Thyaagikalanivar..  :Laughing:

----------


## ACHOOTTY

> Rls cheythaal numma pokum sure. . .


Aarkku venam ningade 5/6 riyal. Ivide kodikal vakkan sthalam illathe irikkaanu jobichayan.

----------


## Superstarakshay

> Motham kayyil ninnu poyi.Athinte krimi kadi aanu.Premam ippo RB aayi. Puli varunna vare. So fk paranjathu perfect.Pinne udaipu undakki moitheen premathe pottichu ennu paranju vere forum thudangiyavante thanne annakilum joby koduthu.  Ippo moitheen okke kanakku vachu oppathinum pinnale aayi. Hahahaha. Pinne aano premam. Avidem fk perfect.Pinne loka thallukal aaya oppam and munthiri. Oppam 75 il ninnu ippo ethandu 40 cr aayi WW karanam bench markku abraham aanu. So oppam 50 ittal ABS 55 aavum. Hahahaha.  Swayam kuzhicha kuzhiyil veenu. Ivide veendum fk paranju oppam okke entharnnu exactly ennu prove aayi.Ee mannolippil ettavum valiya ozhukku undayathu onakka munthirikkanu.  Chithrathile illa. 8.5 cr share aanathre. Hahahaha.Angine ottayadikku jobby kerala box office ine vrithi aakki koduthu.


Ayyada...abs 55 we..kazhinja kollam tgf total business ethraya makkal post chythe...athinte ikke nanakkedu karanam prithvi vare irangipoi....reasonably better won vanna oru ikka movie aayrnnu athinte Vila complete kalanju oru postum...ennittu athine nyaeeharichu kuzhi thondi athil kidakunna Kore fansum

----------


## classic

Kazhinja aazhcha vare 2 IH um 2 ATBB um ennayirunnu.. ippo oru mayam okke vannittum..  :Good: 

ThalLAL okke chilarude kuthaka Alle. Mammookka okke enth?  :Laughing: 




> Ayyo pedi avunnu....peranbu chinayio okke release aayi dangaline okke vettichu 2500 Kodi vaarumallo ente daivame!!! Nalla anthassulla industry hitum oru kidu atbbum ulla lalettanano...thalli thalli..malarthunna ikkaye pedikandath?? Kooduthal parayaunilla....enthayalum avaaana kalath ikkaye Peru kalayan ellarumkoode kinanju parisramikunund...namovakam

----------


## ACHOOTTY

> Chilar undallo.. aarelum seat kaath nikkumpo pidich vech vere nalla seat kittiyal athozhinj kodukkunnavar.. Ath poleyanu Lal fans..
> 
> Premam Drishyathe thakarthappol avar sammathichilla.. Premam second aanenn paranju..
> 
> Oduvil PM IH aayi Abraham ATBB aayappol Ivar Drishyam moonnamathakki Premathinu second koduthu..
> 
> Thyaagikalanivar..


Ippo abraham evidem alla ennu theliyikkaan. Munthiri 30 um oppam 40 um aakki.

Venel inneem kurakkatto.

----------


## classic

Pinnenth venam? Veshyayude charithrya prasangam kettu kolmayir kollanamo?  :Hoennekollu: 




> Ayyada...abs 55 we..kazhinja kollam tgf total business ethraya makkal post chythe...athinte ikke nanakkedu karanam prithvi vare irangipoi....reasonably better won vanna oru ikka movie aayrnnu athinte Vila complete kalanju oru postum...ennittu athine nyaeeharichu kuzhi thondi athil kidakunna Kore fansum

----------


## critique

No doubt here..Abraham is clearly second position now...They are simply telling the grows figures..if we go through old films, then we need to go for oldage films as well..the ticket rates keep on increase each year..so no need of discussion..now puli first and then abraham..very simple :Wink: 

Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk

----------


## Tigerbasskool

> Oppam okke poya vazhi


 :Ennekollu:  :Ennekollu:  :Ennekollu:

----------


## Superstarakshay

> No doubt here..Abraham is clearly second position now...They are simply telling the grows figures..if we go through old films, then we need to go for oldage films as well..the ticket rates keep on increase each year..so no need of discussion..now puli first and then abraham..very simpleSent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


Sarcasm aano...??

----------


## Tigerbasskool

> No doubt here..Abraham is clearly second position now...They are simply telling the grows figures..if we go through old films, then we need to go for oldage films as well..the ticket rates keep on increase each year..so no need of discussion..now puli first and then abraham..very simple
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


yes atre ullu

ini ippol 3 am sthanatheku malsarikendever malsarikette...athu bd ayalum ,premam ayalaum drishyam ayalum nyanlaku double ok  :Read:

----------


## KOBRA

> Pinnenth venam? Veshyayude charithrya prasangam kettu kolmayir kollanamo?


 :Ennekollu:   :Ennekollu:  :Ennekollu:  :Ennekollu:

----------


## Tigerbasskool

> Amit shah arinjaal ivare okke party il edukkum. Masa sambalavum kodukkum.


 :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:

----------


## ACHOOTTY

> Ayyada...abs 55 we..kazhinja kollam tgf total business ethraya makkal post chythe...athinte ikke nanakkedu karanam prithvi vare irangipoi....reasonably better won vanna oru ikka movie aayrnnu athinte Vila complete kalanju oru postum...ennittu athine nyaeeharichu kuzhi thondi athil kidakunna Kore fansum


Nalla vishamam undalle. Antonyodu ini thallumbo 500 cr thallaan para. Appo santhish pandit adutha padam 600 cr thallum. Aa nilavarathilakki kerala box office ine chila thallappanmasr.

Ini karanjo, ayyo ningal thalli, enthinu thallu, thallan padilla, odumbo thallikko, ennokke paranju.

Oru postil thallappante andakadaham ilakki.

----------


## KOBRA

*TOday Share market is open 

Drisyam etra koodi 

Oppam innu etra kuranju*

----------


## ACHOOTTY

> Pinnenth venam? Veshyayude charithrya prasangam kettu kolmayir kollanamo?


Vesyakalkku puthiya business il aalukal varunnathu ishtam alla. Valiya union aanu. Hahahaha.

----------


## ACHOOTTY

> *TOday Share market is open 
> 
> Drisyam etra kodi 
> 
> Oppam innu etra kuranju*


Drisyam innale uganda govt vangicha vilayil oru 2 cr kitti. Pls add that.

Oppam  andhanmarude kendra sahaya nidhiyilekku 1 cr koduthathinaal 1 cr kuracholu.

Baaki naale.

----------


## Veiwer11

> Ayyada...abs 55 we..kazhinja kollam tgf total business ethraya makkal post chythe...athinte ikke nanakkedu karanam prithvi vare irangipoi....reasonably better won vanna oru ikka movie aayrnnu athinte Vila complete kalanju oru postum...ennittu athine nyaeeharichu kuzhi thondi athil kidakunna Kore fansum


SSambavam Sheriyaan
Joby Cheythath Sheriyaayilla. Angane Cheyyenda aavishyavum Illayirunnu
Pakshe Jobyde Otta Post Kond WW Gross vanna maatangal

Premam WW 2nd aayi? Drisyam 3rd aayi2/3 undaayirunna Oppam No confirm aayittilla 5/6 /7okke nookunnundMVT 50Cr listil Illathaayi
Ini Mukalil Paranja Padam okke Promotion purspose ittathaan ennan Parayunnathenkil
Abraham angane Karuthiyaal Mathi

----------


## ACHOOTTY

> SSambavam Sheriyaan
> Joby Cheythath Sheriyaayilla. Angane Cheyyenda aavishyavum Illayirunnu
> Pakshe Jobyde Otta Post Kond WW Gross vanna maatangal
> 
> Premam WW 2nd aayi? Drisyam 3rd aayi2/3 undaayirunna Oppam No confirm aayittilla 5/6 /7okke nookunnundMVT listil Illathaayi
> Ini Mukalil Paranja Padam okke Promotion purspose ittathaan ennan Parayunnathenkil
> Abraham angane Karuthiyaal Mathi


Athre ullu.......

----------


## Tigerbasskool

> *TOday Share market is open 
> 
> Drisyam etra koodi 
> 
> Oppam innu etra kuranju*




 :Laughing:

----------


## goldberg

oru ikka padathhinu anthonichan level thallu varunnath sankadam ulla karyamanu,  annan padathinu ath swabhavikam anenkilum ikka padathil ninu nammal ath pratheekshikkunilla. pakshe ...

ith unnikal swayam varuthi vechathanu, vedana kadichamarthi sahikkukaye nivrithi ullu. :Teary: 

maryadakk oru industry hit drishyam kitti, premam athine pottikkunna avastha ayappo collection kootti aake naari. athum pottennu vekkam, oppam enna oru saada padathine thalli ketti premathinum mukalil kondiruthi. annath ella annan fansum aghoshichu, annu nammalk thonniya athe vikaram innu unnikalk thonunnu. karma is a bi***   :Laughing: 

ini satyam theliyikkan poyal kooduthal dark scene aavukaye ullu - second, third, fourth positionilek malsarikunna padangal kure und like bahubali, ramaleela, drishyam, moideen etc etc.  ithinte ellam collection parayumbo oppavum parayendi varum. ath unnikalum aagrahikkunundavilla  :King:

----------


## Antonio

> Ayyada...abs 55 we..kazhinja kollam tgf total business ethraya makkal post chythe...athinte ikke nanakkedu karanam prithvi vare irangipoi....reasonably better won vanna oru ikka movie aayrnnu athinte Vila complete kalanju oru postum...ennittu athine nyaeeharichu kuzhi thondi athil kidakunna Kore fansum


Prithvi erangippoyi nere Lucifer direct cheyyunnu...Prithvi first day itta TGF collection oru Malappuram kaththi kaanichu ikka n fans ideeppichathanu..

August cinemas athu vare undakkiya nashtam nekathappettath TGF loode aanu ennu kettarunnu..athippo ethra kwaadikal kuravanelum..

Joby karanam Neeralippiduthathil shock aayi olichirunnavar ellam purathu chaadi..
Bakki Ellarum authentic trackers..
Ikka films thallal mathram...

----------


## goldberg

> Amit shah arinjaal ivare okke party il edukkum. Masa sambalavum kodukkum.


eeswaraa.........  :Laughing:

----------


## Antonio

> Drisyam innale uganda govt vangicha vilayil oru 2 cr kitti. Pls add that.
> 
> Oppam  andhanmarude kendra sahaya nidhiyilekku 1 cr koduthathinaal 1 cr kuracholu.
> 
> Baaki naale.


U mean Drishyam 65 plus plus plus..
Oppam 55 plus plus n minus???

----------


## Kaliyarmadam Giri

> SSambavam Sheriyaan
> Joby Cheythath Sheriyaayilla. Angane Cheyyenda aavishyavum Illayirunnu
> Pakshe Jobyde Otta Post Kond WW Gross vanna maatangal
> 
> Premam WW 2nd aayi? Drisyam 3rd aayi2/3 undaayirunna Oppam No confirm aayittilla 5/6 /7okke nookunnundMVT 50Cr listil Illathaayi
> Ini Mukalil Paranja Padam okke Promotion purspose ittathaan ennan Parayunnathenkil
> Abraham angane Karuthiyaal Mathi


Ithu kalakki :Namichu:

----------


## goldberg

don't worry lalettan fans, ini ithinte ellam kanakku odiyanil anthonichan theerkkum .  :cheers:

----------


## Tigerbasskool

*Abrahaminte Santhathikal Box Office: 

It Becomes The Second Top Grossing Malayalam Movie!*

One India 2018-07-30 16:27:00

Abrahaminte Santhathikal, the Mammootty starrer, which had graced the big screens on July 16, 2018, continues its victorious run at the box office. Directed by Shaji Padoor, the film stayed true to its genre by coming up with a mix that was high on thrill, style and emotions. Abrahaminte Santhathikal has now entered the seventh week of its run in the theatres in Kerala and has made a strong impact, despite a good number of movies coming into the theatres, upon its release. Well, the audiences have been eager to know about the collections of the movie and now, the makers of the film have come up with an update, which is sure to give goosebumps to all the fans of Mammootty. Read Abrahaminte Santhathikal box office collection report to know more.​


*The Second Top Grossing Malayalam Movie Of All Time*

Well, Abrahaminte Santhathikal has emerged as the biggest blockbuster of the year so far. Now, it has been officially confirmed that the film is the second top grossing Malayalam movie of all time and is next only to the movie Pulimurugan, which had released in the year 2016.*The Facebook Post*

Goodwill Entertainments, the production banner of the movie confirmed the same through their official Facebook page. It has been mentioned that they are not disclosing the exact figures, abiding by the decision taken by the producers's association so as to avoid fan fights.


*Mammootty's Highest Grossing Movie*

With this, Abrahaminte Santhathikal has also become the highest grossing film of Mammmootty. Earlier, this record was held by the movie The Great Father, directed by Haneef Adeni. The film had released in the year 2017.


*Still Running In The Theatres*

As mentioned above, Abrahaminte Santhathikal is still continuing its run in a decent number of screens across Kerala. The film had enjoyed a good run in the other parts of the country as well. At the Kochi multiplexes, the film crossed the 1-Crore mark and is still continuing its run.


*Overseas Collections*

Meanwhile, Abrahaminte Santhathikal had enjoyed a superb run in the overseas centres. The film enjoyed a superb opening at the UAE/GCC regions and maintained the good momentum in the later days as well. The film also did a good business in the USA.

----------


## KOBRA

> don't worry lalettan fans, ini ithinte ellam kanakku odiyanil anthonichan theerkkum .


Kochunni 100 cr loading
*Odiyan sure 200  cr loading *   :cheers:   :cheers:   :cheers:

----------


## Antonio

99 % Lalettan fans agenda is, reducing ikka film collections even if it's hit/SH/BB..
Counting all ikka films into flops..(majority tells Bhasakar Pathemari TGF n even Abraham flop)..

Lalettan reference enkilum Vanna film aanel marana promotion n takes all thallal regarding even that film as correct..

The same fans Wil make fun of ikka fans,  if Fans show Wil be conducted for an ikka's Cameo role film..

All actors are far far better than ikka ennu sthapikkal..pinne oru mosham nadan undel Dq ( that time they became natural acting phenomenon Fahad fans)

Genuine ikka haters....even if some (rare)ikka fans became Lalettan haters, it's only becoz of the attitude of lalettan fans..
Talking about all social media including FK..

----------


## Tigerbasskool

> don't worry lalettan fans, ini ithinte ellam kanakku odiyanil anthonichan theerkkum .


pinne alla...athu sure allee.....ithu ipol oru prestige issue aayi angerku  :Smile:

----------


## goldberg

> Kochunni 100 cr loading
> *Odiyan sure 200  cr loading *


satyameva jayathe  :India:

----------


## Antonio

> Kochunni 100 cr loading
> *Odiyan sure 200  cr loading *


Kochunni 100 crore aayal it will be lalettan film, "next 100 crore added to the BO king" ennu parayum . 
Adapadalam veenaloo," Nivin film with Lalettan just cameo, he can't help the outcome of the film" ennu..

N here ikka fans, be ready to accept the comparison between Jilla n Peranbu here.. regarding First day collection, Multi n all.

----------


## PunchHaaji

> *TOday Share market is open 
> 
> Drisyam etra koodi 
> 
> Oppam innu etra kuranju*


Oppamokke FBil piller valichu keerunnu!!  :Laughing:

----------


## ACHOOTTY

> Oppamokke FBil piller valichu keerunnu!!


Jobby kodutha oru pani.

----------


## Tigerbasskool

> 99 % Lalettan fans agenda is, reducing ikka film collections even if it's hit/SH/BB..
> Counting all ikka films into flops..*(majority tells Bhasakar Pathemari TGF n even Abraham flop)..
> *
> Lalettan reference enkilum Vanna film aanel marana promotion n takes all thallal regarding even that film as correct..
> 
> The same fans Wil make fun of ikka fans,  if Fans show Wil be conducted for an ikka's Cameo role film..
> 
> All actors are far far better than ikka ennu sthapikkal..pinne oru mosham nadan undel Dq ( that time they became natural acting phenomenon Fahad fans)
> 
> ...


common audience nte view il orikilum ee padangel flop alla except some lal fans or mam haters

elaam nalle impact undaaikiyee movies aaanu 
bhaskar okee megahit aanu 
pathemari clean genuine family movie ...superhit ella arthathilum
TGF the real comeback movie ...Blockbuster written all over it
Abraham ...Biggest blockbuster ...2nd highest (as per producer n producer assoc) to puli ennu pareyumbol thanne impact mansalakenam ..means ATBB

----------


## ACHOOTTY

> Kochunni 100 cr loading
> *Odiyan sure 200  cr loading *


Ithondu oru gunam undaayi. Ini namukku motham thallaayi kanakkaakkam.  Etra % thallunnu ennu track cheytha mathi.

----------


## goldberg

നിലാവ് ഉണ്ടെന്നു വെച്ച് വെളുക്കുവോളം കക്കരുത്, അങ്ങനെ എന്തോ ഒരു ചൊല്ല് ഇല്ലേ. ഉണ്ണികൾക്ക് സംഭവിച്ചതും അത് തന്നെ.

----------


## ACHOOTTY

> common audience nte view il orikilum ee padangel flop alla except some lal fans or mam haters
> 
> elaam nalle impact undaaikiyee movies aaanu 
> bhaskar okee megahit aanu 
> pathemari clean genuine family movie ...superhit ella arthathilum
> TGF the real comeback movie ...Blockbuster written all over it
> Abraham ...Biggest blockbuster ...2nd highest (as per producer n producer assoc) to puli ennu pareyumbol thanne impact mansalakenam ..means ATBB


Bhaskarinte collectiin illa ee oppavum munthiriyum.

----------


## goldberg

> pinne alla...athu sure allee.....ithu ipol oru prestige issue aayi angerku


anyway maraka comedy aayirikkum ini

----------


## ACHOOTTY

> നിലാവ് ഉണ്ടെന്നു വെച്ച് വെളുക്കുവോളം കക്കരുത്, അങ്ങനെ എന്തോ ഒരു ചൊല്ല് ഇല്ലേ. ഉണ്ണികൾക്ക് സംഭവിച്ചതും അത് തന്നെ.


Exactly. Ennalum inginem undo thallu. Aa hey jude vare 25/30 cr thalli ithokke kandu. Chodhichaal parayuvaa oppam 75 alle ennu.

----------


## Mr Pokkiri

> njan agrahichal mathram porallo, athinte parisarath enkilum varande


ennalentha driver annan sahayich oppam mvt oke thalli ketti vech thannitundallo

----------


## Tigerbasskool

> Bhaskarinte collectiin illa ee oppavum munthiriyum.


oppam onnum ini oru frame lum illaa...athu lal fans polum ini mention cheyoollaa aa mathiri naari poyilllee  :Laughing: 
joby mass

----------


## PunchHaaji



----------


## KOBRA

> oppam onnum ini oru frame lum illaa...athu lal fans polum ini mention cheyoollaa aa mathiri naari poyilllee 
> joby mass


  :Laughing:  :Laughing:  :Laughing:  :Laughing:  :Laughing:

----------


## Mr Pokkiri

> ABS producer polle ee padangalude producers onnum oru statement polle paranjittilla... 
> Tomachan ittittundu pakshe athu oru publicity ku vendiyanennu bhodham ullavarkku ariyam... 
> malayalam cinema collection close ayi follow cheyunnavar aarum puli 150cr ramaleela 80cr ennonnum paranju nadakarilla... 
> fk il ulla lal fans arelum parnjittundo puli 150cr undennu... dileep fans arelum parayunnnundo ramaleela 80cr ayennu?
> ee padangalude thread title angane ittittum illa... ivide pakshe angane alla... 
> 100% urappanu ABS 2nd biggest ayittillennu ennittum athu thread title il ittu fk de credibility kalayan...


ninakenthinanu asahishunatha ? ivde athathu fans avarde 150 kodiyum 80 kodiyum pokki kond thanne aanu nadakunath , athoke sathyam aanel athinekal credibility und ithinu. athellam potte producer paranja figure thread title aayit idan pattila fk de credibility pokum enn parayan nee arade??? verum oru mod alle? nammalum kore naal position il irinath oke thanne. abusive content ilel athinte thread owenero fanso theerumanicholum title eth venam ennoke. ninak abs update pidikunilenkil nee pazhaya ENM threadil poy rand ennekollu idu. allathe idak ullilila mate lal fan swabavam pokki kond varalle

----------


## KOBRA

> ninakenthinanu asahishunatha ? ivde athathu fans avarde 150 kodiyum 80 kodiyum pokki kond thanne aanu nadakunath , athoke sathyam aanel athinekal credibility und ithinu. athellam potte producer paranja figure thread title aayit idan pattila fk de credibility pokum enn parayan nee arade??? verum oru mod alle? nammalum kore naal position il irinath oke thanne. abusive content ilel athinte thread owenero fanso theerumanicholum title eth venam ennoke. ninak abs update pidikunilenkil nee pazhaya ENM threadil poy rand ennekollu idu. allathe idak ullilila mate lal fan swabavam pokki kond varalle


*Ithilum valiay oru marupidi ini aven arhikknnilla *

----------


## Tigerbasskool

> 


Its official and approved by producers association ithil kooduthal enthu venam ...means antony approved and sealed  :Clap: 
ini oruthanem ividee minderuthu   :Laughing:

----------


## Kaliyarmadam Giri

> oppam onnum ini oru frame lum illaa...athu lal fans polum ini mention cheyoollaa aa mathiri naari poyilllee 
> joby mass


Ennalum enganeyoru gathikedu vannallo
Naalu sideil ninnum adi kittiya poleyayi.
Kashtam thanne.....

----------


## chandru

> Oppamokke FBil piller valichu keerunnu!!


Oppam pole vere onninum ithra myaaraka thallal vannittilla ennu thonnunnu...


But Puli murukan 100 cr+ thikachum viswasaneeyam aanu... we all witnessed that craze..

----------


## MN KARTHIKEYAN

> Oppamokke FBil piller valichu keerunnu!!


Apply same logic to Abraham vs Kattapana,  Abraham far behind Kattapana aakum😂😂
50 koli thallivecha TGF okke Ee logic eduthal Superhit range padangalekkal Thazhe pokum
:Sadwalk:😂

Sent from my SM-G532F using Tapatalk

----------


## ACHOOTTY

> ninakenthinanu asahishunatha ? ivde athathu fans avarde 150 kodiyum 80 kodiyum pokki kond thanne aanu nadakunath , athoke sathyam aanel athinekal credibility und ithinu. athellam potte producer paranja figure thread title aayit idan pattila fk de credibility pokum enn parayan nee arade??? verum oru mod alle? nammalum kore naal position il irinath oke thanne. abusive content ilel athinte thread owenero fanso theerumanicholum title eth venam ennoke. ninak abs update pidikunilenkil nee pazhaya ENM threadil poy rand ennekollu idu. allathe idak ullilila mate lal fan swabavam pokki kond varalle


Saramilla. Pulli thallinu puthiya definition okke kandu pidichittundu. Aa ratio il thalliyilla enna parathiye ullu.

1 manikoor idavittu oro pazham thinnaan padoo. 5 ennam onnichu thinnaan paadilla.

----------


## Mr Pokkiri

> Apply same logic to Abraham vs Kattapana,  Abraham far behind Kattapana aakum
> 50 koli thallivecha TGF okke Ee logic eduthal Superhit range padangalekkal Thazhe pokum
> :Sadwalk:
> 
> Sent from my SM-G532F using Tapatalk


ayinu ee logic nte aalkar nammal allallo !! malarnn kidann thupdathe podey

----------


## Mr Pokkiri

> Oppam pole vere onninum ithra myaaraka thallal vannittilla ennu thonnunnu...
> 
> 
> But Puli murukan 100 cr+ thikachum viswasaneeyam aanu... we all witnessed that craze..


pumu 100cr Kerala gross ennthano vishwasineeyam or 100 cr business??

----------


## ACHOOTTY

> 


Ithokke ethu page.

----------


## ACHOOTTY

> pumu 100cr Kerala gross ennthano vishwasineeyam or 100 cr business??


Kerala grosso..........entammooo

----------


## Tigerbasskool



----------


## ACHOOTTY

> ayinu ee logic nte aalkar nammal allallo !! malarnn kidann thupdathe podey


Ini ivarkku chardhichathu okke vaari thinnu nadakkaam. Ammathiri pani aanu jobby koduthathu.

----------


## Antonio

> pumu 100cr Kerala gross ennthano vishwasineeyam or 100 cr business??


Near to 100 ok aanu.. 150 okke swahaaa
It's Kerala, u can take the maximum possible range of collection with this much small number of releasing centres n days of run..
Oru kochu state Alle Nammal..
Allathe Africa Ile Botswana vare release Ulla bollywood allalo..
So thallal limit und ennu ellarum arinjirukkuka..

----------


## goldberg

> Exactly. Ennalum inginem undo thallu. Aa hey jude vare 25/30 cr thalli ithokke kandu. Chodhichaal parayuvaa oppam 75 alle ennu.


hey jude ithrayum okke thalliyoo.. bheekaram

----------


## Tigerbasskool

> Ithokke ethu page.


WCC page nte sahodaran ayittu verum  :Laughing:  ee fb il okee enthum maathram pages aaanu  :Read:

----------


## MN KARTHIKEYAN

> ayinu ee logic nte aalkar nammal allallo !! malarnn kidann thupdathe podey


Yuva tharangalude chithrangale Lal, Ikka, Dileep chithrangalum aayi compare cheyyenda karyamilla, Karanam yuvatharangalude chithram Multiyil okke kidu aayi pokum
Compare cheyyanel Lal Ikka Dileep BB range ulla chithrangal compare cheyy.Avide Lal Dileep blockbuster chithrangal tracked centresil okke nalla collection varumbol ikka chithrangal avide mooku kond 'ksha' varakkunu😂
'Megastar - the man of untracked centres'😁😁

Sent from my SM-G532F using Tapatalk

----------


## Antonio

Hey Jude thalliyalum Richie thalliyalum aarkkum oru issue alla, Saghavu koode thallam..
Vere ethelum padam eg.Solo onnu normal collection enkilum onnu ittu nokku..athu thallakum..

----------


## Tigerbasskool

> Yuva tharangalude chithrangale Lal, Ikka, Dileep chithrangalum aayi compare cheyyenda karyamilla, Karanam yuvatharangalude chithram Multiyil okke kidu aayi pokum
> Compare cheyyanel Lal Ikka Dileep BB range ulla chithrangal compare cheyy.Avide Lal Dileep blockbuster chithrangal tracked centresil okke nalla collection varumbol ikka chithrangal avide mooku kond 'ksha' varakkunu
> 'Megastar - the man of untracked centres'
> 
> Sent from my SM-G532F using Tapatalk


sahikunilla allee.....nalle frustration undu alllee  :Laughing:  saramilla odiayan il nammaku 2nd spot ingu  edukaaam pinne lucifer okee undello...chill :Wink:

----------


## goldberg

> Ini ivarkku chardhichathu okke vaari thinnu nadakkaam. Ammathiri pani aanu jobby koduthathu.


ettinte alla pathinarinte pani  :Laughing: 

pathiv show count , center-wise  theater collection ithokke eduth dialogue adikkan ninnal nammal oppathinte karyam chodikkum. oppavum premavum ayi compare cheyyatte. ath khuda gawa akumenn avarkum ariyam.  

aake motham total ithanu avastha

----------


## ikka

*Lesson from this -- Similia Similibus Curantur!!!*

----------


## Tigerbasskool

മുരുകന്*റെ തൊട്ടടുത്തെത്തി അബ്രഹാം

Published 31-Jul-2018 08:04 IST







ബോക്സ് ഓഫീസില്* ചരിത്രം സൃഷ്ടിക്കാൻ ഒരുങ്ങി മമ്മൂട്ടിയുടെ 'അബ്രഹാമിന്*റെ സന്തതികൾ'. ആഗോള കളക്ഷനില്* മലയാള സിനിമയില്* നിന്നും ആദ്യമായി നൂറ് കോടി ക്ലബില്* ഇടം നേടിയ പുലി മുരുകന് തൊട്ടു പിന്നിലാണ് ഇപ്പോൾ അബ്രാമിന്*റെ സന്തതികൾ.


ചിത്രത്തിന്*റെ നിർമ്മാതാക്കളായ ഗുഡ് വില്* എന്*റർടെയ്ൻമെന്*റാണ് വാർത്ത പുറത്തു വിട്ടത്. മോഹൻലാല്*-മമ്മൂട്ടി ഫാൻസുകാർ തമ്മിലുള്ള സംഘർഷം ഒഴിവാക്കാനാണ് സിനിമയുടെ യഥാർത്ഥ ബോക്സ് ഓഫീസ് കളക്ഷൻ പുറത്തു വിടാത്തതെന്നും ഗുഡ് വില്* എന്*റർടെയ്ൻമെന്*റ് വ്യക്തമാക്കി.

പുലിമുരുകന് ശേഷം ബോക്സ് ഓഫീസില്* ഏറ്റവും കൂടുതല്* കളക്ഷൻ നേടാൻ സഹായിച്ചതിന് എല്ലാവർക്കും നന്ദി അറിയിക്കുന്നുവെന്നും തങ്ങളുടെ ഔദ്യോഗിക ഫെയ്സ്ബുക്ക് പേജിലൂടെ നിർമ്മാതാക്കൾ പറഞ്ഞു.

----------


## Tigerbasskool

> *Lesson from this -- Similia Similibus Curantur!!!*


This made him believe that a drug which possesses the property of curing an ailment can create symptoms of the disease in a healthy person who takes the drug in large doses.

----------


## MN KARTHIKEYAN

> sahikunilla allee.....nalle frustration undu alllee  saramilla odiayan il nammaku 2nd spot ingu  edukaaam pinne lucifer okee undello...chill


Ithokke kanumbol sahathapam aan thonnunath😁Enthayalum Film industryil okke nalla vila aayitund Ponikkak

Sent from my SM-G532F using Tapatalk

----------


## ikka

*Annu Dahicha palarkkum innu dahikkunnilla....*

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*Yesterday!!!*

*Malayalam Review*‏ @MalayalamReview 2 Dec 2016
Top 10 Kerala Grossers




------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*Today!!!!*


*Malayalam Review*‏ @MalayalamReview Jul 29More



Even Megastar Fans Shocked!!!Anyway Everyone Knows #AbrahaminteSanthathikal Biggest Blockbuster of 2018 

*35 replies**51 retweets**398 likes*
Reply
*35*
 Retweet
*51*

Like
*398*
 Direct message


*Malayalam Review*‏ @MalayalamReview Jul 29More



2nd Highest Grosser 

*38 replies**37 retweets**236 likes*
Reply
*38*
 Retweet
*37*

Like
*236*
 Direct message






-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*Real fan base of these sites revealed!!!!!*

----------


## KOBRA

> Ithokke kanumbol sahathapam aan thonnunathEnthayalum Film industryil okke nalla vila aayitund Ponikkak
> 
> Sent from my SM-G532F using Tapatalk


Nangalkkum sahathapam anu ippole thonnunnathu . 
Pandu annen everest thallal nadathiayathokke adapadale moonchiyille ippole  :Laughing:

----------


## perumal

> Ithokke kanumbol sahathapam aan thonnunath😁Enthayalum Film industryil okke nalla vila aayitund Ponikkak
> 
> Sent from my SM-G532F using Tapatalk


Oppam 42cr enn thalliyapo ettante vila poyilalo!! Mon chellu!

Ivida thane chila impossible maarude post kidapund.. second biggest in kerala..oppam daww!

----------


## Tigerbasskool

> Ithokke kanumbol sahathapam aan thonnunathEnthayalum Film industryil okke nalla vila aayitund Ponikkak
> 
> Sent from my SM-G532F using Tapatalk


puli 100 cr um 150 kodi ..drishyam 45 cr ninnu 55 cr ninnu 75 cr aaki thalliyepol um,oppam 40 cr ninnu 75 cr aaki thalliye polum,mvt 80 cr thalliyepolum drishyam above premam ennu thalliyepolum ..lalism show etc nyangalku sahathaapam mathramee thoniyyittu ullu  :Laughing:

----------


## ikka

> This made him believe that a drug which possesses the property of curing an ailment can create symptoms of the disease in a healthy person who takes the drug in large doses.


Malayalam simple meaning -- *"Sadrishangale Saradrishyangal kondu chikilsikkuu..." ippozhathe scenario ....*

----------


## goldberg

> Ithokke kanumbol sahathapam aan thonnunathEnthayalum Film industryil okke nalla vila aayitund Ponikkak
> 
> Sent from my SM-G532F using Tapatalk


athinte kurav eeppan sahichu  :Laughing: 

btw oppam collection orennam edukkan undo sakhave premam aayit compare cheyyan  :Very Happy:

----------


## perumal

Ee post kandal theeravunna preshname ipo ividathe lal fansinu ullu ..annonum ilatha vishamam enthina ipo  :Laughing: 
  @MN KARTHIKEYAN

Ningal ethra pere patichu aa time..keralabo1/malayalam review/onlookers media/various lal pages  pole pala sources vazhi  :Laughing:  oru vilayum apo poyilalo le

http://www.forumkeralam.in/forum/sho...=1#post7953155

----------


## goldberg

> Oppam 42cr enn thalliyapo ettante vila poyilalo!! Mon chellu!
> 
> Ivida thane chila impossible maarude post kidapund.. second biggest in kerala..oppam daww!


kazhuthil kidakkunna paamb ingane thirinj kothumo?  :Ayyo:

----------


## bellari

Kenavallikku kayari m cinima varapuzha 30 per undakum

----------


## KOBRA

> Kenavallikku kayari m cinima varapuzha 30 per undakum


Annen full time padam kanal anallo bhagyvan

----------


## Antonio

> Ithokke kanumbol sahathapam aan thonnunath😁Enthayalum Film industryil okke nalla vila aayitund Ponikkak
> 
> Sent from my SM-G532F using noTapatalk


67 vayassayille ee velayokke mathi.. enthayalum kalyanaalochana onnum varaan ponilla, udane politics il pokaanum ponilla..
Soo ithokke vechu angadu pokattee

----------


## Antonio

> Kenavallikku kayari m cinima varapuzha 30 per undakum


Review pls...
Hope Ulla movie aanu

----------


## moovybuf

> Ithokke kanumbol sahathapam aan thonnunath😁Enthayalum Film industryil okke nalla vila aayitund Ponikkak
> 
> Sent from my SM-G532F using Tapatalk


ayoo...vila kalpikkaan nee aaraa?...
Lalism nadathi naanam ketta athreyum undo aavo??

----------


## KOBRA

> Ee post kandal theeravunna preshname ipo ividathe lal fansinu ullu ..annonum ilatha vishamam enthina ipo 
> 
> http://www.forumkeralam.in/forum/sho...=1#post7953155


Annu kasham pokkiya oru modan innale ivide vannu geervanam adichechu poayathu  :Laughing:

----------


## Mr Pokkiri

> Yuva tharangalude chithrangale Lal, Ikka, Dileep chithrangalum aayi compare cheyyenda karyamilla, Karanam yuvatharangalude chithram Multiyil okke kidu aayi pokum
> Compare cheyyanel Lal Ikka Dileep BB range ulla chithrangal compare cheyy.Avide Lal Dileep blockbuster chithrangal tracked centresil okke nalla collection varumbol ikka chithrangal avide mooku kond 'ksha' varakkunu
> 'Megastar - the man of untracked centres'
> 
> Sent from my SM-G532F using Tapatalk


ee muti depends on various factors . pine yuvatharangal mulitiyil angane valya setup onnum illade talk undel odum  :Laughing:  , lulu mall nte thottapurath aanu ipo puthiya vineethayum varapzha M cinemas oke thurannath , multiyil vannu kandirunna aalkar aanu avde poyekunath allathe 15 km appure ulla Kavithayil poyi kanunnavar alla  :Laughing:  , ath kond aa oru difference eduthal chelapo pumu oke pande malarthi adichene venl  :Wink:  athu kond mon ath vitt pidich po edappaliyilem varapuzhayilem rush pics oke ivde daily vannitund chumma onn kanderu

----------


## Madhavanunni

> Ithokke kanumbol sahathapam aan thonnunath*Enthayalum Film industryil okke nalla vila aayitund Ponikkak*
> 
> Sent from my SM-G532F using Tapatalk


*mattu chila thalla star nte level aayi ennano udeshikunne 
athinu iniyum dhoorangal kure undu 
*

----------


## Tigerbasskool

> Ee post kandal theeravunna preshname ipo ividathe lal fansinu ullu ..annonum ilatha vishamam enthina ipo 
>  @MN KARTHIKEYAN
> 
> Ningal ethra pere patichu aa time..keralabo1/malayalam review pole pala sources vazhi  oru vilayum apo poyilalo le
> 
> http://www.forumkeralam.in/forum/sho...=1#post7953155


a article il oru vaagekam kando

_Oppam surpasses Drishyam and become the second highest grosser from Kerala after Pulimurugan_
_As we said earlier, Malayalam movie industry is not Mollywood now but it is Mohanlalwood

_ ** **

----------


## Mr Pokkiri

> Ithokke kanumbol sahathapam aan thonnunathEnthayalum Film industryil okke nalla vila aayitund Ponikkak
> 
> Sent from my SM-G532F using Tapatalk



enthayalum matte angerude pole pulluvila alla  :Laugh:  thirontharath ithe peril oru sthalam ondallo avde aanen thonanu angoru janichath

----------


## Antonio

Ivide ikka forum aanennu paranjavar onnu ennikkolooo, orupadu per ethiyittund, ee sambhavam criticize cheyyunna ellarum lalettan fans ennalla, but I"kkayude vila, pinne ippozhathe Avastha, tracked Centres Ile pathanam, ikka films nu share valare  kuravu" ithokke mention cheyyunnavare Nokki vechooloo , vere avatars aakum chiappo, ennalum ellam ningade aalkaru thannee

----------


## perumal

> a article il oru vaagekam kando
> 
> _Oppam surpasses Drishyam and become the second highest grosser from Kerala after Pulimurugan_
> _As we said earlier, Malayalam movie industry is not Mollywood now but it is Mohanlalwood
> 
> _ ** **


Yes...puthiya plywoods for sale...mohanlalwood..etra venelum valinjolum  :Laughing:

----------


## goldberg

> a article il oru vaagekam kando
> 
> _Oppam surpasses Drishyam and become the second highest grosser from Kerala after Pulimurugan_
> _As we said earlier, Malayalam movie industry is not Mollywood now but it is Mohanlalwood
> 
> _ ** **



uluppillayma unlimited   :salut:

----------


## KOBRA

> Yes...puthiya plywoods for sale...mohanlalwood..etra venelum valinjolum


 :Ennekollu:   :Ennekollu:

----------


## Tigerbasskool

> Yes...puthiya plywoods for sale...mohanlalwood..etra venelum valinjolum


 :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:

----------


## Neerali

Joby de post enthaanelum kidukki... Pattuvaanel ella padathintem correct figures koodi purathu vidanam...kaaranam saadharana audiences koodi ariyanam ee total collections okke... Original collections orikkalum purathu vidilla ennu ariyaam, becoz angane sambhavichaal pinne Antony kku onnum purathu irangi nadakkan pattathaavum.. collections public aayal "villain"  "aadhi"  kku "oppam" "ramaleela" yem kootti "munthirivallikal" il koodi kandam vazhi odenda varum...

oppam film nte okke thallalu kandaal karanju pokum...chumma lelam vilikkunna pole aanu daily collection parayunnathu...oppam 2nd biggest grosser onnum aavilla ennu ariyaaharam kazhikkunna aarkkum manassilaakum...

Ini enkilum ee thallu collections from any side nu oru avasaanam aakatte....

----------


## saamy

https://twitter.com/MalayalamReview/...438576128?s=19

Ada mona malayalamreview mess ane

----------


## perumal

> https://twitter.com/MalayalamReview/...438576128?s=19
> 
> Ada mona malayalamreview mess ane


Ith pole pala lal medias vazhi thalli thalli oppam second biggest akiyath..apo ilatha vishamam anu palarkum ipo!!

Ivide aro paranjapole ..they just got a taste of their own medicine  :Laughing:

----------


## saamy

> Ith pole pala lal medias vazhi thalli thalli oppam second biggest akiyath..apo ilatha vishamam anu palarkum ipo!!
> 
> Ivide aro paranjapole ..they just got a taste of their own medicine


Ee pages oke avamaranu nadathunathenum manasilaki koduthu avamar thane  :Laughing:

----------


## KOBRA

> https://twitter.com/MalayalamReview/...438576128?s=19
> 
> Ada mona malayalamreview mess ane


-------------------------

----------


## perumal

> Ee pages oke avamaranu nadathunathenum manasilaki koduthu avamar thane


Ith mathramala..keralabo1 vare thalli koduthath 42cr enokeya  :Laughing:   :Laughing:  elam varunath mmada waala vazhi  :Laughing:

----------


## goldberg

> https://twitter.com/MalayalamReview/...438576128?s=19
> 
> Ada mona malayalamreview mess ane


kanakkukalile aa krithyatha  :salut:

----------


## twist369

> Its official and approved by producers association ithil kooduthal enthu venam ...means antony approved and sealed 
> ini oruthanem ividee minderuthu


Men in collective 😂

Sarcasm polm manasilaathaavanaarundallo

----------


## KOBRA

> https://twitter.com/MalayalamReview/...438576128?s=19
> 
> Ada mona malayalamreview mess ane


kittiya chillara vare enni thittapeduthiya reethiyil anu Oppam , premam, drisyam , ENm collection ittirikkunnthu  :Laughing:

----------


## Tigerbasskool

> Joby de post enthaanelum kidukki... Pattuvaanel ella padathintem correct figures koodi purathu vidanam...kaaranam saadharana audiences koodi ariyanam ee total collections okke... Original collections orikkalum purathu vidilla ennu ariyaam, becoz angane sambhavichaal pinne Antony kku onnum purathu irangi nadakkan pattathaavum.. collections public aayal "villain"  "aadhi"  kku "oppam" "ramaleela" yem kootti "munthirivallikal" il koodi kandam vazhi odenda varum...
> 
> oppam film nte okke thallalu kandaal karanju pokum...chumma lelam vilikkunna pole aanu daily collection parayunnathu...oppam 2nd biggest grosser onnum aavilla ennu ariyaaharam kazhikkunna aarkkum manassilaakum...
> 
> *Ini enkilum ee thallu collections from any side nu oru avasaanam aakatte....*


*

*ithil oru avasanam unnum ondaavilla allengil e ticketing veranam athum unnum pettenu nadekum ennu thonunillaa
ipolthe kanaku vechu anengil means as per producer associations(as per joby 2nd highest abraham) ingene aayirikum order

pulimurugan
abraham
premam
drishyam
bangalore
moideen
2 count
oppam
ramleela
aadu2
TGF
mvt

etc

1st und 2nd  um aarkum ini thodaan pattilla till odiyan,bilal,mammkam,lucifer, verune veree so 3 am sthanatheku aarkum venemengilum tharkikaaam  :Smile:

----------


## Tigerbasskool

> Men in collective 
> 
> Sarcasm polm manasilaathaavanaarundallo


ente Sarcasm ningalku mansalayilla ennu pareyunethu alle sheri  :Laughing:

----------


## KOBRA

Innu mikkvarum kure kurupottel teams nere producer association nte officelottu vehcu pidikkan sadythatyundu  :Laughing:

----------


## Antonio

Ippolathe prashnam same as of TGF second day... Malayala cinema apamanikkappettu..
List il kurachokke angottum ingottum Maari..
First 10 il polum Abraham illa..
Drishyam n Oppam thazhekk irangi, ENM n 2 countries okke add aayi...
MVT evideyo prathishtikkan prolsahana sammanamayi...
Premam nte munnil ellarum kuttasammatham nadathi ..
But Abraham nowhere in this..

----------


## KOBRA

Jobby ini oru mass koodi kanichirunnu enkkil 
athodu koodi ella padathinteyum collection veliyil vannemayriunnu  :Laughing:

----------


## Tigerbasskool

> Jobby ini oru mass koodi kanichirunnu enkkil 
> athodu koodi ella padathinteyum collection veliyil vannemayriunnu


orikil koodi angeru mass kanichaal athu thangaan ulle kelpu lal fans nu illa ipol thanne vedi theernu  :Laughing:

----------


## Young Mega Star

> Jobby ini oru mass koodi kanichirunnu enkkil 
> athodu koodi ella padathinteyum collection veliyil vannemayriunnu



Nattelu urapula ethelum producer vanit alel thiruthatte that there movie has collected above AS

----------


## emirates

> Ithokke kanumbol sahathapam aan thonnunath😁Enthayalum Film industryil okke nalla vila aayitund Ponikkak
> 
> Sent from my SM-G532F using Tapatalk


Enthayalum oru driver kodukunna Vila Venda ikkak

Sent from my X9009 using Tapatalk

----------


## Kaliyarmadam Giri

> Ithokke kanumbol sahathapam aan thonnunath😁Enthayalum Film industryil okke nalla vila aayitund Ponikkak
> 
> Sent from my SM-G532F using Tapatalk


Ennum Ravile oppathinteyum vaigeet PMnteyum  thalli  vecha  Collection eduthu nokiyal madhi ippol ulla vishamam marikittum.
Ennittum mariyillengil  uchaku  munthirivalliyum nokkikko.

----------


## saamy

> Ennum Ravile oppathinteyum vaigeet PMnteyum  thalli  vecha  Collection eduthu nokiyal madhi ippol ulla vishamam marikittum.
> Ennittum mariyillengil  uchaku  munthirivalliyum nokkikko.


Kootathil rajamanikam potticha rasathantram.kudi pariganikaunathanu :Laughing:

----------


## goldberg

> Kootathil rajamanikam potticha rasathantram.kudi pariganikaunathanu


aa changathide peru marannu, adehathinte post okke van entertainment aayirunnille  :Very Happy:

----------


## goldberg

unnikalde rodanam vere level   :Ayyo: 
http://www.reporterlive.com/2018/07/30/515423.html

----------


## Kaliyarmadam Giri

> aa changathide peru marannu, adehathinte post okke van entertainment aayirunnille


Nammude jishnukuttan....tintu

----------


## Antonio

High time for RTI...do it..
Nashtam randu side ilum undayalum ok..but aarelum cheyyanee ennu athmarthamayi aagrahikkunnu

----------


## saamy

> aa changathide peru marannu, adehathinte post okke van entertainment aayirunnille


ATh annu antony chetanum paranj nadanathalle..

----------


## kannan

> Iyal vyajante aal alledo

----------


## kannan

> Aarkku venam ningade 5/6 riyal. Ivide kodikal vakkan sthalam illathe irikkaanu jobichayan.

----------


## kannan

*CinemaPraanthan*‏ @Democratrodrigu Jul 29More



#*AbrahaminteSanthathikal* Total Business top 3 for Malayalam movies.

----------


## perumal

> *CinemaPraanthan*‏ @Democratrodrigu Jul 29More
> 
> 
> 
> #*AbrahaminteSanthathikal* Total Business top 3 for Malayalam movies.


 :Gathering:   :Gathering:

----------


## Antonio

Mohanlal film nte director Alle ee Cinemapranthan, Sajid Yahiya...Trichur Mohanlal fans association okke ullath..

Pulimurugan 150..
Abraham 82 ..
Ramaleela 80..
Ambambo... vendarunnu..

----------


## emirates

> Mohanlal film nte director Alle ee Cinemapranthan, Sajid Yahiya...Trichur Mohanlal fans association okke ullath..
> 
> Pulimurugan 150..
> Abraham 82 ..
> Ramaleela 80..
> Ambambo... vendarunnu..


Appozhum kadappadu 
Nammude thommichanodane... 
Ram Leela😂😂😂

Sent from my X9009 using Tapatalk

----------


## Madhavanunni

> https://twitter.com/MalayalamReview/...438576128?s=19
> 
> Ada mona malayalamreview mess ane


eppo kittunillello

----------


## ACHOOTTY

> Ithu Pwolichu.
> I think PM, Premam, Drishyam, BD, Moideen. ABS ennokke aayirikkum..pakshe Oppom ionnum annum innum njaan viswasichittilla.





> Ithokke kanumbol sahathapam aan thonnunath😁Enthayalum Film industryil okke nalla vila aayitund Ponikkak
> 
> Sent from my SM-G532F using Tapatalk


Athe athe malayalathil ennum ikkakku vila undu. Inu indiayilum angine thanne. Mega star, peefect gentleman, great actor, ippo face of indian cinemayum.

Allathe mattullavante adukkalayil poyi dosa chudunnavanum pillerude koode saha nadan veshavum kettenda gathikedu ikkakku illa.

Pinne ividathe karyam. Naattu kaare pattichu shwum nadathi lalisam enna komali paripadi vachy nattukarude theri kekkanum pinne kasu thirichu kodukkenda avasthayum onnum ikkakku vannittilla.

Swayam pallida kuthi natiikathe ikkade vila alakkaan nadakkunnu. Ninte annan okke 100 janmam janikkanam angere pole perfect aavaan.

----------


## Veiwer11

> eppo kittunillello


Kaalath undaayirunnu eppo mukki
nilanilpinte preshnam

----------


## ikka

Angane avarkku kalayan pattumo...inna pidicho @Madhavanunni
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*Yesterday!!!*

*Malayalam Review*‏ @MalayalamReview 2 Dec 2016
Top 10 Kerala Grossers




------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*Today!!!!*


*Malayalam Review*‏ @MalayalamReview Jul 29More



Even Megastar Fans Shocked!!!Anyway Everyone Knows #AbrahaminteSanthathikal Biggest Blockbuster of 2018 

*35 replies**51 retweets**398 likes*
Reply
*35*
 Retweet
*51*

Like
*398*
 Direct message


*Malayalam Review*‏ @MalayalamReview Jul 29More



2nd Highest Grosser 

*38 replies**37 retweets**236 likes*
Reply
*38*
 Retweet
*37*

Like
*236*
 Direct message






-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

----------


## ikka

^^^^^^^^^^




> eppo kittunillello

----------


## ikka

> *CinemaPraanthan*‏ @Democratrodrigu Jul 29More
> 
> 
> 
> #*AbrahaminteSanthathikal* Total Business top 3 for Malayalam movies.


Ithu polichu...Ella thallukalum orumichu!!!!! 

 :Band:   :Band:

----------


## Madhavanunni

> Angane avarkku kalayan pattumo...inna pidicho @Madhavanunni
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> *Yesterday!!!*
> 
> *Malayalam Review*‏ @MalayalamReview 2 Dec 2016
> Top 10 Kerala Grossers
> 
> 
> ...


*kittunundu enkil screenshot eduthu vacho
avanmar kalanjenna thonunne*

----------


## Veiwer11

Ella Tweets Delete Cheythu Thudangi So 
Screenshots
 @Madhavanunni

----------


## Madhavanunni

> Ella Tweets Delete Cheythu Thudangi So 
> Screenshots
>  @Madhavanunni


 :Ennekollu:

----------


## moovybuf

kuru potti olikkalsinu oru shamanam kaanunnillalo...  :Ennekollu: .... (kure kaalathinu shesham aanu ingane ennekollu smiley idaan pattunnath)...

Abraham 2nd highest grosser.. who cares about numbers.....  :Clap:

----------


## KOBRA

> Ella Tweets Delete Cheythu Thudangi So 
> Screenshots
>  @Madhavanunni


 :Ennekollu:   :Ennekollu:  :Ennekollu:

----------


## Young Mega Star

> Kootathil rajamanikam potticha rasathantram.kudi pariganikaunathanu



Rasathanthram ayirunu sperm..Oppam Kunjayi mari..Puli teenage kalaghattam..Mvt middle age..Villain madhyavaskar...Odiyan koodi avumbo vadi akum  :Very Happy:

----------


## Antonio

> Rasathanthram ayirunu sperm..Oppam Kunjayi mari..Puli teenage kalaghattam..Mvt middle age..Villain madhyavaskar...Odiyan koodi avumbo vadi akum


Ejjathi numbers...
Pwolichuuuu bro..

----------


## King Amal

Rasathanthram.. 😂😂😂😂😂



> Rasathanthram ayirunu sperm..Oppam Kunjayi mari..Puli teenage kalaghattam..Mvt middle age..Villain madhyavaskar...Odiyan koodi avumbo vadi akum

----------


## roshy

> Rasathanthram.. 😂😂😂😂😂


rasathanthram time-il aayirunnu antony ,first week rasathanthram collection kooduthal kaanich prashnam aayath news okke vannu :Yo:

----------


## moovybuf

> Rasathanthram ayirunu sperm..Oppam Kunjayi mari..Puli teenage kalaghattam..Mvt middle age..Villain madhyavaskar...Odiyan koodi avumbo vadi akum


kochunni koode und...

randaamoozham irangumbolekkum, enthenkilum baaki vecha mathi aayirunnu...  :Laughing:

----------


## roshy

> kochunni koode und...
> 
> randaamoozham irangumbolekkum, enthenkilum baaki vecha mathi aayirunnu...


randaamoozham, mohanlal wood-il ninnum 1000 cr collect cheyyunna aadya chithram :Cheerleader:

----------


## King Amal

Ath ormayumd.  Clctn kooti ezhuthi avasanm tiruthi comedy aayath... 😂 Aadyam thalli ang ethich.. Pani aayappo crct itt.. 
By d by ee rasthanthram enn parayunnath ettane kotta aaya tvmil Balram vs taradasinte clctn edukam pattatha poya item alle..  😂😂😂
By d by 



> rasathanthram time-il aayirunnu antony ,first week rasathanthram collection kooduthal kaanich prashnam aayath news okke vannu

----------


## moovybuf

> randaamoozham, mohanlal wood-il ninnum 1000 cr collect cheyyunna aadya chithram


first 1000 cr movie ennu kandan urapu thannitund.... oru divasam 10 kodi vechu 100 divasama odum... veruthe aalojichu buthimuttanda... :Laughing:

----------


## Madhavanunni

> rasathanthram time-il aayirunnu antony ,*first week rasathanthram collection kooduthal kaanich prashnam aayath news okke vannu*


*tvm il velli thallikondu poyi 1cr adipikkan nokkiyatha
aa time il 
raid vannapo kurachu
*

----------


## perumal

> Ella Tweets Delete Cheythu Thudangi So 
> Screenshots
>  @Madhavanunni


Ellathintrm.ss iripund  :Gathering:   :Gathering:  itt kaachiko!! Ivatakalude mukhammoodi azhinj thudangi  :Gathering: 

Elarum ivarude future postil ee ss oke itt chodiku ,aa post evide poyenu  :Gathering:

----------


## goldberg

Mohanlal ഇത് താങ്കൾ ഇട്ട പോസ്റ്റാണ്.. ഒക്ടോബർ 7 ന് ഇറങ്ങിയ താങ്കളുടെ പുലി മുരുകൻ എന്ന ചിത്രം നവംബർ 7 ന് 100 കോടി കിട്ടി എന്നു പറഞ്ഞു കേരളത്തിലെ ജനങ്ങൾക്ക് നന്ദി അറിയിച്ചു താങ്കൾ ഇട്ട പോസ്റ്റാണ് ഈ കാണുന്നത്.. അതായത് 30 ദിവസം കൊണ്ട് 100 കോടി ക്ലബ്ബിൽ കേറി പുലിമുരുകൻ.... ഈ ഒരു കാര്യം സത്യം അല്ലെങ്കിൽ തനിക്കു ഫീൽഡിൽ പിടിച്ചു നിക്കാൻ ആണ്* കേരളത്തിലെ മൊത്തം ജനങ്ങളെയും വഞ്ചിച്ചു ഇങ്ങനൊരു പോസ്റ്റിട്ടതെങ്കിൽ ശ്രീ മോഹൻലാൽ താങ്കൾ അതിനു മറുപടി പറഞ്ഞെ പറ്റൂ.. പുലി മുരുകന്റെ 30 ദിവസം കൊണ്ട് 100 കോടിയുടെ എൺണി എണ്ണിയുള്ള കളക്ഷൻ റിപ്പോർട്ട്* കുറച്ചു കഴിഞ്ഞു ഞങ്ങൾ പുറത്തു വിടും.... അത് കേരളത്തിലെ മൊത്തം മീഡിയകളെയും മെൻഷൻ ചെയ്തായിരിക്കും പോസ്റ്റുന്നത്.... അത് കൊണ്ട് തന്നെ പുലിമുരുകന്റെ നിർമാതാവ് Tomichan Mulakuppadam കൊണ്ട് 30 ദിവസം കൊണ്ട് കിട്ടിയ ഒറിജിനൽ കളക്ഷൻ ഞങളുടെ ആ പോസ്റ്റിനു ശേഷം ജനങ്ങളെ അറിയിക്കണം... അതിനുള്ള ബാധ്യത താങ്കൾക്കുണ്ട്....

Midhun Mohan1 hr

--------------------------------------

katta waiting  :Clap:

----------


## goldberg

pandu tgf collection ikka ittappo mfc page sakalareyum mention cheyth van show ayirunnallo 

Ellam Newton's third law   :salut:

----------


## Tigerbasskool

> Rasathanthram ayirunu sperm..Oppam Kunjayi mari..Puli teenage kalaghattam..Mvt middle age..Villain madhyavaskar...Odiyan koodi avumbo vadi akum


 :Ennekollu:   :Ennekollu:   :Ennekollu:

----------


## Tigerbasskool

> *CinemaPraanthan*‏ @Democratrodrigu Jul 29More
> 
> 
> 
> #*AbrahaminteSanthathikal* Total Business top 3 for Malayalam movies.


enten ponno  :Ennekollu:

----------


## goldberg

> Rasathanthram ayirunu sperm..Oppam Kunjayi mari..Puli teenage kalaghattam..Mvt middle age..Villain madhyavaskar...Odiyan koodi avumbo vadi akum


തഗ് ലൈഫ് അല്ല തള്ള് ലൈഫ്

----------


## critique

> Rasathanthram ayirunu sperm..Oppam Kunjayi mari..Puli teenage kalaghattam..Mvt middle age..Villain madhyavaskar...Odiyan koodi avumbo vadi akum


 :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile: 

Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk

----------


## roshy

> Rasathanthram ayirunu sperm..Oppam Kunjayi mari..Puli teenage kalaghattam..Mvt middle age..Villain madhyavaskar...Odiyan koodi avumbo vadi akum



loham embriyo-yum :Yo:

----------


## goldberg

> loham embriyo-yum


maryadakk onnu thallan polum sammathikkathath enth dravid aanu :(

----------


## AJAY

> 


Anganey antony yum kai vittu...
Jobychaya ningal kola massaanu...
Thallal itta fb&tweet  accountsinte kaaryam
 :Ennekollu:  :Ennekollu: 
Athum viswasicha pavam pottanunnikaludey karyam :Ennekollu: 
 :Ennekollu:

----------


## Kasrottaran

Ee varshathe ettavum valya masterstroke...namichu Joby anna namichu...otta oru post kond sakala ennathinem valich keeri ottich kalanj  :Roll:

----------


## AJAY

> Ee varshathe ettavum valya masterstroke...namichu Joby anna namichu...otta oru post kond sakala ennathinem valich keeri ottich kalanj


Onnum parayenda...ippol ellam koottathodirunnu trollukal ittu swayam bhogam nadathukayaanu...enthoru gathikedu.. :Ennekollu:  :Ennekollu:

----------


## Kaliyarmadam Giri

> *tvm il velli thallikondu poyi 1cr adipikkan nokkiyatha
> aa time il 
> raid vannapo kurachu
> *


 :Ennekollu:  :Ennekollu: Appol Sharikkum ee thallal paripadi
 thudangiyittu etra naal ayi.

----------


## saamy

Malayalam review twitter page odi thalli  :Ennekollu:  pazhaya posts oke kuthipokiyapol  :Ennekollu:

----------


## roshy

> Appol Sharikkum ee thallal paripadi
>  thudangiyittu etra naal ayi.



oru vyaazha vatta kaalam aayi (2006-rasa thanthram muthal) :Grin:

----------


## Loud speaker

Varkala SR

1,Enm
2,Drishyam
3,Abraham 

Renovation Shesham Varkala Sr ile Top

----------


## Kaliyarmadam Giri

> Rasathanthram ayirunu sperm..Oppam Kunjayi mari..Puli teenage kalaghattam..Mvt middle age..Villain madhyavaskar...Odiyan koodi avumbo vadi akum


 :Ennekollu: 
Oppam verum  oru kunjayirunnilla Twins ayirunnu :Wallbash:

----------


## Akhil krishnan

Ayyooooo..... 😂🤣🙏🙏

Sent from my LLD-AL10 using Tapatalk

----------


## classic

:Ennekollu: 

ThalLAL nte angeyattam  :Biggrin: 




> Ayyooooo..... 😂🤣🙏🙏
> 
> Sent from my LLD-AL10 using Tapatalk

----------


## Akhil krishnan

> ThalLAL nte angeyattam


ellam delete cheythu.. twitter profile lock aaki vechirika kallan 😂🤣

Sent from my LLD-AL10 using Tapatalk

----------


## Tigerbasskool

> Appol Sharikkum ee thallal paripadi
>  thudangiyittu etra naal ayi.


2006 thottu aaanu thallal thudengiyethu from rasathanthram .....rajamanikyam biggest grosser ayepol pidichu nilkaaan thallal thudengi

----------


## Tigerbasskool

> ellam delete cheythu.. twitter profile lock aaki vechirika kallan 藍
> 
> Sent from my LLD-AL10 using Tapatalk


engene lock cheyaathe irikum aa mathiri alle pillaree panchi k ittethu  :Laughing:

----------


## Akhil krishnan

Edited......

----------


## perumal

> engene lock cheyaathe irikum aa mathiri alle pillaree panchi k ittethu


Enit lal fans parayum pani kitiyath ikka fansinanenu ...oru ashwasam  :Gathering:  ivanmarudeyoke(keralabo1 too) thallukal nalla assalayi polinju  :Laughing:

----------


## classic

Avar swantham Padam thallumpol comeptitor padam chavittukayum cheyyum.. Oppathe randamathakki thalli Premathe 5 aam sthaanathekk chavittiyath kandille




> ellam delete cheythu.. twitter profile lock aaki vechirika kallan 😂🤣
> 
> Sent from my LLD-AL10 using Tapatalk

----------


## Young Mega Star

> Oppam verum  oru kunjayirunnilla Twins ayirunnu


  @ACHOOTTY ningal ivda oru 100 thavana paranjitund during Oppam time , oppathinu thalluna collection oru maryadayumillatheyanu.. Ith malayalam filmsinte collection factor thane matti marikumenu..And a new word was introduced to science known as* "OPPAM CALCULATOR"* ..  Annu njan polum athra karyayit eduthilayirunu.. Ipozha sherikum aa oru effect manasilavune.

----------


## Antonio

> maryadakk onnu thallan polum sammathikkathath enth dravid aanu :(


Nalla ugran aayi thallikketti kondirikkumpol vere oraal edakku kerunnath enthoru kashtamaanu..

----------


## moovybuf

> 2006 thottu aaanu thallal thudengiyethu from rasathanthram .....rajamanikyam biggest grosser ayepol pidichu nilkaaan thallal thudengi


raajamanikyam 1st 1cr movie in lal kota, palarkkum ippolum dahichitilla.. :Laughing: ... athinu shesham aanu oru tharama neurosis to psycosis aayath....

----------


## Abin thomas

Ramaleelayum(80cr poster)adhiyum.(50cr poster)trollatha otta orithanum ikkaye trollan avakashamilla.lalettan films mati nirthiyanu samsarikunne.ellarum kanikunnath mammoottyk kanichu koode.ramaleela trolliyirunne njn onnum mindillarunnu.

----------


## Antonio

Men in collective okke ullathaano???

----------


## Tigerbasskool

> @ACHOOTTY ningal ivda oru 100 thavana paranjitund during Oppam time , oppathinu thalluna collection oru maryadayumillatheyanu.. Ith malayalam filmsinte collection factor thane matti marikumenu..And a new word was introduced to science known as* "OPPAM CALCULATOR"* ..  Annu njan polum athra karyayit eduthilayirunu.. Ipozha sherikum aa oru effect manasilavune.



angenee thalli thalli ipol oppam nte sthanam no 8 aanu  :Laughing:  velle karyam undaayirinnoo ivanmaarku athinee pidichu drishyathinte mugalil ketaan ..ipol oppam um illa  drishyam um illa rendu thazhottu poyi  :Sad:

----------


## Antonio

> Ramaleelayum(80cr poster)adhiyum.(50cr poster)trollatha otta orithanum ikkaye trollan avakashamilla.lalettan films mati nirthiyanu samsarikunne.ellarum kanikunnath mammoottyk kanichu koode.ramaleela trolliyirunne njn onnum mindillarunnu.


Noooooo
Ikka films mathram aanu thallunnath..
Malayalam cinema ye naanam keduthruth ennu.. Collection figures nokkiyaano abhimanam itikkunnee..kopp
Bangalore days okke ippo pongi vannu.
Pandu BD okke oru padamee allarunnu ivide..
AAA aarum mindiyilla, still good run it had..ippo athum vannu..
Innoru msg kandu, even kattappana is higher than Abraham.. chavittikooottanam ellathinem..

----------


## Tigerbasskool

> raajamanikyam 1st 1cr movie in lal kota, palarkkum ippolum dahichitilla..... athinu shesham aanu oru tharama neurosis to psycosis aayath....


athe annu thudengiyee kazhappu aanu 

rasathanthram rajamanikyathinte mugelil ketaaan nokiyethaa annu  :Laughing:  ... ee pareyunne mega bb industry hit rasathanthram top 10 il poyittu top 20 lo top 30 ilo illaa...framee lee illaa..tinju maathram chillu ittu vachittu undu  :Laughing:

----------


## Veiwer11

> Ramaleelayum(80cr poster)adhiyum.(50cr poster)trollatha otta orithanum ikkaye trollan avakashamilla.lalettan films mati nirthiyanu samsarikunne.ellarum kanikunnath mammoottyk kanichu koode.ramaleela trolliyirunne njn onnum mindillarunnu.



Yes Correct Ivide Joby oru post Maathrame Ittullu 
Ellavarum Ignore cheythathaan
Ivanmaar Appo Thudangiya Troll aan

Oppam , AAdhi, Ramleela Ithinonnum Kaanatha vepralam

Poyi Pani nokkaan Para

----------


## Abin thomas

Lalettan film mothathil ang vitek.oralum swantham starine trollilla.pranavine rakthabendham+ashirwad relationil athum ozhivakam.atleast ramaleelaye trolliyirunnel njn sammathichene.abraham boosted anu sammathikunnu.but dileep filminu cheythath enth kond mammootty filminu cheythooda.

Tracked cltn viswasikunna alukal anallo ivide ullath.avarkariyalo ramaleela maraka thallal anennu.


> Yes Correct Ivide Joby oru post Maathrame Ittullu 
> Ellavarum Ignore cheythathaan
> Ivanmaar Appo Thudangiya Troll aan
> 
> Oppam , AAdhi, Ramleela Ithinonnum Kaanatha vepralam
> 
> Poyi Pani nokkaan Para


Sent from my Redmi Note 5 Pro using Tapatalk

----------


## Tigerbasskool

> Yes Correct Ivide Joby oru post Maathrame Ittullu 
> Ellavarum Ignore cheythathaan
> Ivanmaar Appo Thudangiya Troll aan
> 
> Oppam , AAdhi, Ramleela Ithinonnum Kaanatha vepralam
> 
> Poyi Pani nokkaan Para


angene ulle vere aanu nammal haters ennu vilikunethu.,..these peoples r 916 gold mammootty haters ...avirku sahikunillaa atre thannne
suppose ipol joby 50r or 60 cr ennu parenyeirinu engil polum angeree troll cheyumayirinnu ...enthaylum ithu nalle muttan pani thanne koduthethu  :Smile:

----------


## Antonio

Abraham nte post vannappol ivide ithuvare mindatha Prithvi fans vare prathikarichu.. enthaa Avastha

----------


## mujthaba

Ethra show aayi ipo ??

----------


## moovybuf

> athe annu thudengiyee kazhappu aanu 
> 
> rasathanthram rajamanikyathinte mugelil ketaaan nokiyethaa annu  ... ee pareyunne mega bb industry hit rasathanthram top 10 il poyittu top 20 lo top 30 ilo illaa...framee lee illaa..tinju maathram chillu ittu vachittu undu


oru cinimayude peru parayumbo thanne aalukalude thalayil aa padathinte valuppam thaane varum... example, new delhi, raajamanikyam, devaasuram, punjabi house.. ee perukal parayumbo thanne namaku ariyaathe thonnum superhit padam aanennu...
rasathanthram oke aa kootathil peduo  :Laughing: ...

btw, innu aareyum ingottu kandillalo... thirakkayirikkum chilappo.... pagukal delete cheyyaanulla joli koduthitundaavum..  :Very Happy:

----------


## Antonio

> oru cinimayude peru parayumbo thanne aalukalude thalayil aa padathinte valuppam thaane varum... example, new delhi, raajamanikyam, devaasuram, punjabi house.. ee perukal parayumbo thanne namaku ariyaathe thonnum superhit padam aanennu...
> rasathanthram oke aa kootathil peduo ...
> 
> btw, innu aareyum ingottu kandillalo... thirakkayirikkum chilappo.... pagukal delete cheyyaanulla joli koduthitundaavum..


Busy in making trolls..
Rajamanikyam,  Chronic bachelor, best actor, Thomman okke untracked aaya kond flop aayi udane prakhyapikkunnathaanu

----------


## Kaliyarmadam Giri

[QUOTE=moovybuf;8355590]oru cinimayude peru parayumbo thanne aalukalude thalayil aa padathinte valuppam thaane varum... example, new delhi, raajamanikyam, devaasuram, punjabi house.. ee perukal parayumbo thanne namaku ariyaathe thonnum superhit padam aanennu...
rasathanthram oke aa kootathil peduo  :Laughing: ...

btw, innu aareyum ingottu kandillalo... thirakkayirikkum chilappo.... pagukal delete cheyyaanulla joli koduthitundaavum..  :Very Happy: [/QUOTE

Ha ha pagukal delete cheyyunna thirakilayirukkum

----------


## Madhavanunni

> Varkala SR
> 
> 1,Enm
> 2,Drishyam
> 3,Abraham 
> 
> Renovation Shesham Varkala Sr ile Top


*paravoor release illayirunel theatre record ittene*

----------


## jackpot raja

കഴിഞ്ഞ അഞ്ചു വർഷത്തിനിടയിൽ ഒരു തള്ളും നടത്താത്ത ലാൽ പടം "ബിയോണ്ട് ദി ബോണ്ട" മാത്രമേ ഉള്ളൂ.

----------


## Madhavanunni

> Ayyooooo..... 藍
> 
> Sent from my LLD-AL10 using Tapatalk


verorennam koodi undello
Ikka enna member ittathu  :Ennekollu:

----------


## Madhavanunni

> കഴിഞ്ഞ അഞ്ചു വർഷത്തിനിടയിൽ ഒരു തള്ളും നടത്താത്ത ലാൽ പടം "ബിയോണ്ട് ദി ബോണ്ട" മാത്രമേ ഉള്ളൂ.


*aaru paranju
first day athum nalla vedippayi thalliyirunu 
*

----------


## King Amal

> കഴിഞ്ഞ അഞ്ചു വർഷത്തിനിടയിൽ ഒരു തള്ളും നടത്താത്ത ലാൽ പടം "ബിയോണ്ട് ദി ബോണ്ട" മാത്രമേ ഉള്ളൂ.


😊

Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk

----------


## Kannadi

🤗

Sent from my SM-G610F using Tapatalk

----------


## moovybuf

> 珞
> 
> Sent from my SM-G610F using Tapatalk


is this official??

ennaa polichu  :Very Happy:

----------


## Veiwer11

Official aano?

----------


## King Amal

> Official aano?


Alla.. 

Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk

----------


## saamy

> കഴിഞ്ഞ അഞ്ചു വർഷത്തിനിടയിൽ ഒരു തള്ളും നടത്താത്ത ലാൽ പടം "ബിയോണ്ട് ദി ബോണ്ട" മാത്രമേ ഉള്ളൂ.


Ivduthe member pammootyde ammavan arunu producer beyond borders annu tgf record itapol record ennu thallanamenu paranj mongya audio ketirunu lalfans  :Ennekollu:

----------


## samsha22

> Ivduthe member pammootyde ammavan arunu producer beyond borders annu tgf record itapol record ennu thallanamenu paranj mongya audio ketirunu lalfans


Pammuty ippol evideya?

----------


## ACHOOTTY

> @ACHOOTTY ningal ivda oru 100 thavana paranjitund during Oppam time , oppathinu thalluna collection oru maryadayumillatheyanu.. Ith malayalam filmsinte collection factor thane matti marikumenu..And a new word was introduced to science known as* "OPPAM CALCULATOR"* ..  Annu njan polum athra karyayit eduthilayirunu.. Ipozha sherikum aa oru effect manasilavune.


Cinema kandu nadanna kaalam thottu aa koothara padam irangum vare athra booloka thallu kandirunnilla. Athum swantham thallu padam dhrisyathinte ezhayalathu illathe athinu mukalil ketti vachappo sarikkum njetti.

Annu oru karyam manassilaayi antony padam pidikkunnathu kaasu undakkan alla chilare industriyil nila nirthaan aanennu. Thara rajavum, mohanlal woidum, complete actorum koode booloka thallu, booloka valippikkal.

Mattullavarude padam manyamayi odi hit status nediyaal ethelum koothara irakki 10k valippichu 15 cr thalli aa disasterine mattu hit kalude vaalil kettuka. Ithaanu paripaadi.  Janathinu munnil annante disasterinu vare 15 cr, 10k sh. Ithu engine undavunnu ennu manassilayille.

Ini padam hit aanel athine mega hit BB range aakkum.  Ini super hit aanelo  athu ATBB top grosser okke aavum. BB , ATBB kal aanel 59 cr vare okke otta adikku thallu. Allenkil vere padam pottikkum ennu kandaal 5 cr , 10 cr vachu aa time thallu.

So oppam irangiyappo njan parsnjathu athaanu ithu new trend aavum ennu.  New calculatorum.

Ini muthal kerala box office collection nokkunnathu before christ , after christ ennokke parayana pole .....oppathinu munpum oppathinu seshavum ennakkaam.

So ee kaalagatram vachu ABS second highest grosser thanne.

----------


## kannan

> Cinema kandu nadanna kaalam thottu aa koothara padam irangum vare athra booloka thallu kandirunnilla. Athum swantham thallu padam dhrisyathinte ezhayalathu illathe athinu mukalil ketti vachappo sarikkum njetti.
> 
> Annu oru karyam manassilaayi *antony padam pidikkunnathu* kaasu undakkan alla chilare industriyil nila nirthaan aanennu. Thara rajavum, mohanlal woidum, complete actorum koode booloka thallu, booloka valippikkal.
> 
> Mattullavarude padam manyamayi odi hit status nediyaal ethelum koothara irakki 10k valippichu 15 cr thalli aa disasterine mattu hit kalude vaalil kettuka. Ithaanu paripaadi.  Janathinu munnil annante disasterinu vare 15 cr, 10k sh. Ithu engine undavunnu ennu manassilayille.
> 
> Ini padam hit aanel athine mega hit BB range aakkum.  Ini super hit aanelo  athu ATBB top grosser okke aavum. BB , ATBB kal aanel 59 cr vare okke otta adikku thallu. Allenkil vere padam pottikkum ennu kandaal 5 cr , 10 cr vachu aa time thallu.
> 
> So oppam irangiyappo njan parsnjathu athaanu ithu new trend aavum ennu.  New calculatorum.
> ...


Baakkiyellaam manassilaayi . . ithenikku manassilaayilla . . .  :Wink:

----------


## Akhil krishnan

Sent from my LLD-AL10 using Tapatalk

----------


## saamy

> Pammuty ippol evideya?


Pammooty ippol india paryadanathil anu idak whatsapp fb oke kanarund  :Ok:

----------


## ACHOOTTY

> Lalettan film mothathil ang vitek.oralum swantham starine trollilla.pranavine rakthabendham+ashirwad relationil athum ozhivakam.atleast ramaleelaye trolliyirunnel njn sammathichene.abraham boosted anu sammathikunnu.but dileep filminu cheythath enth kond mammootty filminu cheythooda.
> 
> Tracked cltn viswasikunna alukal anallo ivide ullath.avarkariyalo ramaleela maraka thallal anennu.
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 5 Pro using Tapatalk


Entha suhruthe athinte technique manassilayilla alle.

Raktha bandhm undu puliyum ramaleelayum thammil.  Tomichan aasante roopathil.

So ramaleela thallanennu paranjaal dileep inte piller puliye chavitti koottum.  

Appo oru adavu nayam.

----------


## jimmy

> Appol Sharikkum ee thallal paripadi
>  thudangiyittu etra naal ayi.


1999 il irangiya ustad muthal,thachiledathu chundan nte collection polum illathirunna ustad a varshathe van hit ennum parnju velli enna kalli year end review il koduthirunnu. pakse valippikkal 1985 muthal ondu. onluy fo lal movies

----------


## saamy

> Entha suhruthe athinte technique manassilayilla alle.
> 
> Raktha bandhm undu puliyum ramaleelayum thammil.  Tomichan aasante roopathil.
> 
> So ramaleela thallanennu paranjaal dileep inte piller puliye chavitti koottum.  
> 
> Appo oru adavu nayam.


Vere karyamonumila anna ikka ippolum big star makan upcoming superstar heavy fan base after bigms appol apanem monem ethirkan prithvifansnem tomichan relationil ramaleelam angu kootum kude..avar thallumpol kuzhapamila..etavum comedy ww gross nokiyal charliede atra polumilatha adhi oke 50c thalliya teams anu ippol tracked collection paranjond verunath  :Laughing:

----------


## Manoj

Jobiyude post kandappol aadyam oru അമർഷം ഒക്കെ തോന്നിയെങ്കിലും ഇപ്പൊൾ അയാൾ ചെയ്തത് sheriyaanennu തോന്നുന്നു. എന്തായാലും എബ്രഹാമിനെ തോൽപിക്കാൻ ആയിട്ട് ആണെങ്കിലും ബാകി എല്ലാവരും ഒന്നിച്ചല്ലോ, ഞങ്ങൾക്ക് സന്തോഷമായി. മാണിക്യം പറയും പോലെ എല്ലാവരും കൂടി ജോയിന്റ് ആയ സ്ഥിതിക്ക് ithipoolam ബറോട്ടയും ബോൻജി വെള്ളം ഒക്കെ കുടിച്ചിട്ട് പോയീൻ

----------


## A_One

Nirmathakkal paranja arivu vechalle 100 kodiyum 150 kodiyum okke kanaku kootunnathu.. apo ithinde nirmathavu paranjathum angeekarikanam.. second biggest hit of malayalam cinema..  athum low budget  vechu...PM shari anenkil ithum shariyanu.. ithentha vellatika patanama ..oralku oru neethi mateyalku vere onnu..

----------


## jimmy

> Aha..adipoli..ithoke ningale valom pillerode poyi paraye..kashtam
> 
> Sent from my Lenovo A7020a48 using Tapatalk


sidharthan, i have no problem when lal movie has become an industry hit, like drisyam, pm but i can not accept fake collection figures, increasing day by day. before the release of premam drisyam collection was around 42 crores. but when premam crossed that figure anthony put drisyam collection above 50 crores and then 60 and above, likewise oppam also. why this frustration. why lal fans and people like anthony want lal movies always on top. in 2005 when rm became an it, people around lal and magazines like velli tried naren to top rm, and then resthanthram. when you take the collection of rt in the main three centers it was around half of what what was collected by rm. even velli and others tried their level best to make it look like rt topped rm, but rt collection was far below.
relax man, this not the end of the world, you people have odiyan, randmoozham, lucifer in the pipeline it might beat all these figures. best of luck.
enikhu mammootty nalla movies vijayikkanamennu mathrame ollu super hit, mega, bb ayal good, it ayal very good. athu lal movies ne beat chyumo ennonnum wory cheyarilla

----------


## Tigerbasskool

> കഴിഞ്ഞ അഞ്ചു വർഷത്തിനിടയിൽ ഒരു തള്ളും നടത്താത്ത ലാൽ പടം "ബിയോണ്ട് ദി ബോണ്ട" മാത്രമേ ഉള്ളൂ.


1971 major ravi padam okee enthu thallanaa ..adhya show il thanne padam disaster aayillee like neerali 
korechu pidichu nilkunee padaengelee thallan pattullu like for example oppam 40 cr ninnu otta adiku 75 cr thalli  :Laughing:

----------


## Manoj

Abraham 2 nd biggest grosser aanennalle paranjullu, athinu Annan fans enthinaa vishamikunnathu, pulimurukan ippozhum top il undallo

----------


## Tigerbasskool

> sidharthan, i have no problem when lal movie has become an industry hit, like drisyam, pm but i can not accept fake collection figures, increasing day by day. before the release of premam drisyam collection was around 42 crores. but when premam crossed that figure anthony put drisyam collection above 50 crores and then 60 and above, likewise oppam also. why this frustration. why lal fans and people like anthony want lal movies always on top. in 2005 when rm became an it, people around lal and magazines like velli tried naren to top rm, and then resthanthram. when you take the collection of rt in the main three centers it was around half of what what was collected by rm. even velli and others tried their level best to make it look like rt topped rm, but rt collection was far below.
> relax man, this not the end of the world, you people have odiyan, randmoozham, lucifer in the pipeline it might beat all these figures. best of luck.
> enikhu mammootty nalla movies vijayikkanamennu mathrame ollu super hit, mega, bb ayal good, it ayal very good. athu lal movies ne beat chyumo ennonnum wory cheyarilla


good post.....yes atre ullu karyam its not the end of the world .....chumma frustration kanichittu karyam illaa ...
ennum onnaman aavan arkum patullla epol engilum chair ozhichu kodukendi verum mammootty ayalum mohanlal ayalum

----------


## Tigerbasskool

> Abraham 2 nd biggest grosser aanennalle paranjullu, athinu Annan fans enthinaa vishamikunnathu, pulimurukan ippozhum top il undallo


engene vishamikathe irikum drishyam 4th place um oppam 8th place um aayillee pinne engene sahiykum  :Laughing:  
avirku avirude annan te padam maathram top 5 il venam aayirinnu  :Sad:

----------


## Antonio

> engene vishamikathe irikum drishyam 4th place um oppam 8th place um aayillee pinne engene sahiykum  
> avirku avirude annan te padam maathram top 5 il venam aayirinnu


Athu pattilla .
1,2,3 mmakk venum...
Pinne 4,5 Pranav aanel ok..illenkil adjust cheyyam...pinne Raju, Dileep, Nivin, Fahad angane..
Vishnu unnikrishnan , Antony Pepe, Bibin vare oru list ittitt, DQ aduthath ...Last ikka...
Venel Jayaramettan n Chackochan enganum pinnil undenkil aayi, illel avarum vendaa, Ikka last aakanam..
illel Krimikadiyaanu..
6/10 mmakk venum..venel top 20 kazhinju ikka films venoo ennu aalochikkam

----------


## Tigerbasskool

> Athu pattilla .
> 1,2,3 mmakk venum...
> Pinne 4,5 Pranav aanel ok..illenkil adjust cheyyam...pinne Raju, Dileep, Nivin, Fahad angane..
> Vishnu unnikrishnan , Antony Pepe, Bibin vare oru list ittitt, DQ aduthath ...Last ikka...
> Venel Jayaramettan n Chackochan enganum pinnil undenkil aayi, illel avarum vendaa, Ikka last aakanam..
> illel Krimikadiyaanu..
> 6/10 mmakk venum..venel top 20 kazhinju ikka films venoo ennu aalochikkam


 :Ennekollu:   :Ennekollu:   :Ennekollu:

----------


## Tigerbasskool

*Producers claim 'Abrahaminte Santhathikal' is the second highest grossing Mollywood movie of all time*


TNN | Jul 31, 2018, 19:11 IST

31, 2018, 19:11 IST






The producers of the recently released Mammootty starrer 'Abrahaminte Santhathikal', have claimed that the movie has become the second highest grossing movie in Mollywood, just behind Mohanlal's 'Pulimurugan'.

The film's production house made the claimed on their official Facebook page in a note that read:



"A very good evening to all our well wishers, With due respect and regards to all Mammookka and Lalettan Fans, as per our Producers Association' decision (To avoid clashes between fans), we cannot disclose our exact box office collection figures in public. Also, we would like to thank each and every person who supported us to make 'Abrahamanite Santhathikal' the second highest box office grossing film after 'Pulimurugan'.

A special thanks to all the Friends, Families and Fans who have helped us reach this milestone."

source - Times OfIndia

----------


## Manoj

Tomichan paranju, avar anusarichu- Antony paranju, athum avar shirassavahichu, Joby paranju- njaan sammadikilla, ente garbham inganalla..

----------


## Tigerbasskool

> Tomichan paranju, avar anusarichu- Antony paranju, athum avar shirassavahichu, Joby paranju- njaan sammadikilla, ente garbham inganalla..





 :Laughing:

----------


## Antonio

> Tomichan paranju, avar anusarichu- Antony paranju, athum avar shirassavahichu, Joby paranju- njaan sammadikilla, ente garbham inganalla..


Pwolichuuuu..
Malayalam cinema apamanikkappettu..
Kwaadikalde kanakku vechaanu manavum abhimanavum..

FB il Abraham nte oru super poster kandu..
"Ningalil Paapam cheyyathavar kalleriyattee"
Anyaya number

----------


## saamy

> Tomichan paranju, avar anusarichu- Antony paranju, athum avar shirassavahichu, Joby paranju- njaan sammadikilla, ente garbham inganalla..


Ivdoru modan fk credibility poyenu paranju kond angerod moideen thrd title nokit veran paranjit kanditila annu crediblity prasnam illarunnu  :Laughing:  forum pilarthi moideene thalli theramenum paranj kure ennam poyit annakil adich kodthitund lalfans  :Ennekollu:

----------


## Rangeela

Wowwww 1940 pages!!!!!!

----------


## Deepu k

> Athu pattilla .
> 1,2,3 mmakk venum...
> Pinne 4,5 Pranav aanel ok..illenkil adjust cheyyam...pinne Raju, Dileep, Nivin, Fahad angane..
> Vishnu unnikrishnan , Antony Pepe, Bibin vare oru list ittitt, DQ aduthath ...Last ikka...
> Venel Jayaramettan n Chackochan enganum pinnil undenkil aayi, illel avarum vendaa, Ikka last aakanam..
> illel Krimikadiyaanu..
> 6/10 mmakk venum..venel top 20 kazhinju ikka films venoo ennu aalochikkam


Mammootty padangakku pandum ingane ayirunnu.ithoru puthuma alla.

----------


## classic

:Ennekollu: 

 :Band:

----------


## King Amal

😜

Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk

----------


## BangaloreaN

@Mike

Please start second thread.

----------


## Iyyer The Great

> Ivdoru modan fk credibility poyenu paranju kond angerod moideen thrd title nokit veran paranjit kanditila annu crediblity prasnam illarunnu  forum pilarthi moideene thalli theramenum paranj kure ennam poyit annakil adich kodthitund lalfans


Premathinu keralathil maathram Moideenekkaal 8-10 cr collection und..WW nokkiyaal 15 cr plus...annu uluppillathe highest of 2015 aakkiyappo credibility okke ok aayirunnu..

----------


## jackpot raja



----------


## Akhil krishnan

😎




Sent from my LLD-AL10 using Tapatalk

----------


## Janapriyan

> Tomichan paranju, avar anusarichu- Antony paranju, athum avar shirassavahichu, Joby paranju- njaan sammadikilla, ente garbham inganalla..


 :Laughing:  :Laughing:

----------


## Mike

Wokkeyy...




> @Mike
> 
> Please start second thread.

----------


## Mike

second thread.........

http://www.forumkeralam.in/forum/sho...34#post8355734





> @Mike
> 
> Please start second thread.

----------


## Rajamaanikyam

> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my LLD-AL10 using Tapatalk


Romanchification.... Enni thudangikko makkale BBkaludeyum, ATBB kaludeyum, IH kaludeyum neenda list....

----------

